# Disboutiquers Part 7 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew



## teresajoy

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again. 



*PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE 
Read this post for Valuable Information
Or, at least skim it  *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!
We are a bunch of ladies (and men) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion!
Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific.
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy

*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Cinderella*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 



*We have made up  a few "rules" along the way*  
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. Lots of the posters on here sell, but we are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread. Check out signatures for Ebay and Etsy usernames, or just PM someone if you see something you like.  




*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, feel free to copy it for your own PERSONAL use. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit


*HOW TO POST PICTURES*

1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!


[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part7- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
Part 8-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786[/url]
And, if there is anything else anyone thinks should be added here, just PM me.


----------



## luvinyou

I'm here, I made it!  And I didn't even have a moving buddy


----------



## tadamom

Present and accounted for!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karebear1

I had to go potty first- but I made it here too!


----------



## o2bacelt

I made it.

I just posted on the other thread but I'll post again here sorry for being repetitive.

Is everyone getting their pettis from Sam's? Can someone send me the link (I apparently didn't save it the last time, I really would forget my head if it wasn't sewn on.) Is it really taking 6 months to get them or are they coming faster than that. 

I'm hoping to get a couple for the fall.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> I had to go potty first- but I made it here too!


You cracky me up Karen!!!!! 


o2bacelt said:


> I made it.
> 
> I just posted on the other thread but I'll post again here sorry for being repetitive.
> 
> Is everyone getting their pettis from Sam's? Can someone send me the link (I apparently didn't save it the last time, I really would forget my head if it wasn't sewn on.) Is it really taking 6 months to get them or are they coming faster than that.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a couple for the fall.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




You need a buisness ID to order from them. Regular shipments take at least 6 months, but they are taking some rush orders, which take about 6 weeks. 
http://www.samsmfg.com


----------



## jham

I also made it here all by myself!  I just meant to say on the other thread, Wendy, it looks like Camp Promise was wonderful.  I love the picture of the guys modeling their aprons  and I totally envy your minnie/mickey disco dot fabric find!  I have been looking for that fabric for months!!  Had I known, maybe I'd have driven up to Montana   And Lisa, I love the finished Pirate Mickey outfit!  LOVE LOVE LOVE it!

ETA:  I am having lots of issues w/photobucket today.  I'm trying to update my TR and it is not cooperating!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I made it too!  I am on the 1st page


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi!  I made it...all alone...but I'm here! 

Now I have a sewing machine question.

My Mom wants to get me a new machine for my birthday...   

She wants to know what I think of the Singer 7470.  It looks good to me.  Any opionions or does anybody have?  I mean ANYTHING is a step up from my 1950's model that only doea the straight stitch!


----------



## t-beri

UGH, I go to the post office and you MOVED the board???  WHATEVER, just leave me behind.


----------



## o2bacelt

teresajoy said:


> You need a buisness ID to order from them. Regular shipments take at least 6 months, but they are taking some rush orders, which take about 6 weeks.
> http://www.samsmfg.com



Thank you so much for the info.

Is anyone planning to order from Sam's anytime soon and willing to let me in on the order? Thanks again!


----------



## teresajoy

jham said:


> ETA:  I am having lots of issues w/photobucket today.  I'm trying to update my TR and it is not cooperating!!


I'm glad I'm not the only one! 
and, I can't wait to read your TR!!!! 


t-beri said:


> UGH, I go to the post office and you MOVED the board???  WHATEVER, just leave me behind.



I WARNED you!!!!  But, I am SO proud of you for making it here all by yourself!!!  



o2bacelt said:


> Thank you so much for the info.
> 
> Is anyone planning to order from Sam's anytime soon and willing to let me in on the order? Thanks again!


I have one going soon.


----------



## clairemolly

I'm here.  Hopefully I'll be here a lot more than the last couple of threads.


----------



## Jen117

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well, here are my MT souviniers!! The Kallispell Joann's was AWESOME!! I found the Mickey Disco Dot I wanted for $3/yard!!! They only had about 2.5 yards, but I was very happy! Also, does that striped fabric coordinate with the mickey? It was right next to it, but I wasnt sure. Also got some cool tink, snoopy and poohbear!!! Got some disney cuties for 1.50/yard - not my favorite, but the girls just love it!! All the fabrics were on clearance except the red/black mickey icons and the summer snoopy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy




I AM SO EXTREMELY JEALOUS!  I want 1/2 of those fabrics but my Joanns doesn't have them.  My Joanns is really kind of junky when it comes to fabric and the local Hancocks closed during all that bankruptcy stuff.  So I sit here and sulk while I watch everyone get such great finds!!!  You are a lucky DUCKY!!!!  I did drive to the next closest Hancocks last month and bought way more fabric than I need... And Minnie Dot... so life isn't so bad, just not so good sometimes either!


----------



## MegaWoman

Whew I made it, but only after burning my fingers with the hot glue!  I'm gonna be OK, but the housework's going to suffer.  

I'm trying to finish up some simple appliques for the kids t-shirts, but they're not that simple.  The kids are at daycamp tomorrow afternoon, so I think I'll pop out and try to buy a see-through foot.

Going to visit my parents this weekend, they live in the country now (after having lived their ENTIRE lives in Montreal - the greatest city in the world  ) but the great thing about the little tourist town they moved to - is the fabric store!!  You never know what you're going to find  I can't wait!  We have to bring our tent-trailer 'cause the reno isn't finished yet so the kids think it's "camping" without all the work - it's win-win I say.

Stephanie 
(might not even be able to make supper with these burned fingers, I hope I can still dial the phone for take-out!)


----------



## candicenicole19

Just wanted to share a few designs!  I just finished the pictures up and wanted to share with everyone!

The first one is Abby in a Euro Cinderella hoody top:




















Then olivia in her Belle dress:

























Then Oliviain her Halloween outfit (I am also maing a Nightmare outfit JUSt like this one I think 


























I have one more I have to get pictures of and then I am going to start on the rest of the princess designs as well as a Few Christmas Disney items, and some Hello Kitty Halloween ones!

O, and I am back now from my mini vacation to my MIL's while she was on vacation!  Had an awesome time babysitting her pooch and house!  lol, She has a rather large house with a pool so the kids were in heaven playing hide and go seek and swimming!  

Candice


----------



## jessica52877

Here! Took a nap, woke up and everyone was gone!  

Lisa Zoe! I really like the contrasting cuff. I was trying to decide whether I thought it was girly when I did it on Dallas' Wall E pants. He didn't think so so I think you are good to go! I really like that it gives personality to the outfit.

Wendy - Camp promise looks wonderful. How great of you and DH to do this every year! And the fabric looks fab! I love the circle dot fabric but I too have no idea what I would do with it and have never seen it!


----------



## luvinyou

candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to share a few designs!  I just finished the pictures up and wanted to share with everyone!
> 
> The first one is Abby in a Euro Cinderella hoody top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then olivia in her Belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Oliviain her Halloween outfit (I am also maing a Nightmare outfit JUSt like this one I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more I have to get pictures of and then I am going to start on the rest of the princess designs as well as a Few Christmas Disney items, and some Hello Kitty Halloween ones!
> 
> O, and I am back now from my mini vacation to my MIL's while she was on vacation!  Had an awesome time babysitting her pooch and house!  lol, She has a rather large house with a pool so the kids were in heaven playing hide and go seek and swimming!
> 
> Candice



I love these!  I think the halloween one is my favourite.


----------



## Taja

You all move way too fast for me! I was still back on Part 5 and didn't have time to even look at Part 6--and here you are on Part 7! 

We acquired another company at work (wasn't planned until later in the year), so I'm back to 80+ workweeks for a while. *sigh*

I'll try to pop in occasionally with encouragement.

Not that you really need any! *LOL*


----------



## fortheluvofpooh

candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to share a few designs!  I just finished the pictures up and wanted to share with everyone!
> 
> The first one is Abby in a Euro Cinderella hoody top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then olivia in her Belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Oliviain her Halloween outfit (I am also maing a Nightmare outfit JUSt like this one I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more I have to get pictures of and then I am going to start on the rest of the princess designs as well as a Few Christmas Disney items, and some Hello Kitty Halloween ones!
> 
> O, and I am back now from my mini vacation to my MIL's while she was on vacation!  Had an awesome time babysitting her pooch and house!  lol, She has a rather large house with a pool so the kids were in heaven playing hide and go seek and swimming!
> 
> Candice





OMGOSH I love theese, what pattern di dyou use?

   haven't been sewing in a while but dd#2 starts prek in Sept so I better get working on it.
Lori


----------



## candicenicole19

fortheluvofpooh said:


> OMGOSH I love theese, what pattern di dyou use?
> 
> haven't been sewing in a while but dd#2 starts prek in Sept so I better get working on it.
> Lori



Thanks!  I used the Farbenmix Olivia dress pattern.  I used a Farbenmix pattern for the hoodie top as well but I cant remember the name of it right now.  I will get it for you after I finish unpacking all of our stuff!

Candice


----------



## snubie

candicenicole19 said:


> The first one is Abby in a Euro Cinderella hoody top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then olivia in her Belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Olivia in her Halloween outfit (I am also maing a Nightmare outfit JUSt like this one I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more I have to get pictures of and then I am going to start on the rest of the princess designs as well as a Few Christmas Disney items, and some Hello Kitty Halloween ones!
> 
> O, and I am back now from my mini vacation to my MIL's while she was on vacation!  Had an awesome time babysitting her pooch and house!  lol, She has a rather large house with a pool so the kids were in heaven playing hide and go seek and swimming!
> 
> Candice


These look great!  I really love that Belle dress.  I know of a little girl who would really like that a whole bunch.


----------



## DesigningMouse

o2bacelt said:


> I made it.
> 
> I just posted on the other thread but I'll post again here sorry for being repetitive.
> 
> Is everyone getting their pettis from Sam's? Can someone send me the link (I apparently didn't save it the last time, I really would forget my head if it wasn't sewn on.) Is it really taking 6 months to get them or are they coming faster than that.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a couple for the fall.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I just saw on an  board that they(Sam's) are taking 6months.  I don't know about their rush orders or if they charge an additional $$ for them but I'm sure someone here does.  Mine are running 3-4wks right now.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi!  I made it...all alone...but I'm here!
> 
> Now I have a sewing machine question.
> 
> My Mom wants to get me a new machine for my birthday...
> 
> She wants to know what I think of the Singer 7470.  It looks good to me.  Any opionions or does anybody have?  I mean ANYTHING is a step up from my 1950's model that only doea the straight stitch!



I don't have that model but I do have a Singer and typically speaking they are great machines.  I had to call them on Friday for something and they have outstanding customer service.



candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to share a few designs!  I just finished the pictures up and wanted to share with everyone!
> 
> The first one is Abby in a Euro Cinderella hoody top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then olivia in her Belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Oliviain her Halloween outfit (I am also maing a Nightmare outfit JUSt like this one I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more I have to get pictures of and then I am going to start on the rest of the princess designs as well as a Few Christmas Disney items, and some Hello Kitty Halloween ones!
> 
> O, and I am back now from my mini vacation to my MIL's while she was on vacation!  Had an awesome time babysitting her pooch and house!  lol, She has a rather large house with a pool so the kids were in heaven playing hide and go seek and swimming!
> 
> Candice



Those are all so cute!!!


----------



## princessmom29

I made the move! I took DD school shoe shopping this morning. It's hard to believe it's that time agian, but we sart Aug 11 for the kids and the week before for teachers. I was just getting used to being home

Candicenicole- Great job!!! I have got to get up the courage to work with knits!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to share a few designs!  I just finished the pictures up and wanted to share with everyone!
> 
> The first one is Abby in a Euro Cinderella hoody top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more I have to get pictures of and then I am going to start on the rest of the princess designs as well as a Few Christmas Disney items, and some Hello Kitty Halloween ones!
> 
> O, and I am back now from my mini vacation to my MIL's while she was on vacation!  Had an awesome time babysitting her pooch and house!  lol, She has a rather large house with a pool so the kids were in heaven playing hide and go seek and swimming!
> 
> Candice



I love these!  THey are super cute and look so comfy!  Great Job


----------



## t-beri

Welcome home those outfits are the sweetest!!!

While ya'll were moving the board I went and sent out Hannah's Princess outfit (MAW#1)
I am so nervous, it would suck to be anticipating it's arrival and then it not fit.     So keep your fingers crossed for me.

NOW, onto Lily's minnie outfit and Cinderella story book twirl.  Which one do I do first.  IF I only get one done before Fri.  Do I want her to go to 1900 PF princessless or go to MK minnie mouse-less??  The kids all have matching appliqued tees (except Lily's is going onto a peasant top) Goofy, Donald, Mickey and Minnie. I suppose worse comes to worst Lily's applique can go onto a t-shirt like the rest.  So I should work on the Cindy twirl????  And who thinks I should do a tutu underneath since I don't have a pettis and we are going to meet Cinderella????  SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!!

And I still haven't decided on a skirt pattern for minnie.


----------



## candicenicole19

Thanks for all the kind words about my outfits!  I am going now to work on a few more!  hope to have at least one finished this evening and then get 2 more finished tomorrow!  

Oh and we are going on a DINSEY CRUISE!  We do not have the dates yet BUT...........................................................................................................................................................................................................
It is through Make a wish!  Zoe is super excited (As are the other 2 girls!) Her wish was to go on a Disney Cruise and to spend a night in Cinderella's Castle so we are all super excited!  We do not have our exact dates yet and might not until just a few weeks before we depart so I have to get to work on making some outfits and FAST!  lol

Thanks for letting me share my excitment with ya!

Candice


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Made it over safe and sound...thank you Teresa!


----------



## karebear1

MegaWoman said:


> Whew I made it, but only after burning my fingers with the hot glue!  I'm gonna be OK, but the housework's going to suffer.
> 
> I'm trying to finish up some simple appliques for the kids t-shirts, but they're not that simple.  The kids are at daycamp tomorrow afternoon, so I think I'll pop out and try to buy a see-through foot.
> 
> Going to visit my parents this weekend, they live in the country now (after having lived their ENTIRE lives in Montreal - the greatest city in the world  ) but the great thing about the little tourist town they moved to - is the fabric store!!  You never know what you're going to find  I can't wait!  We have to bring our tent-trailer 'cause the reno isn't finished yet so the kids think it's "camping" without all the work - it's win-win I say.
> 
> Stephanie
> (might not even be able to make supper with these burned fingers, I hope I can still dial the phone for take-out!)



I don't know.  I've heard these kinds of injuries can only be healed with a girls trip to WDW in Feb. '09. Unless and until this happens- you may never be able to do housework again!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

candicenicole19 said:


> Then Oliviain her Halloween outfit (I am also maing a Nightmare outfit JUSt like this one I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candice



LOVE the Halloween outfit!!


----------



## DesigningMouse

t-beri said:


> Welcome home those outfits are the sweetest!!!
> 
> While ya'll were moving the board I went and sent out Hannah's Princess outfit (MAW#1)
> I am so nervous, it would suck to be anticipating it's arrival and then it not fit.     So keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> NOW, onto Lily's minnie outfit and Cinderella story book twirl.  Which one do I do first.  IF I only get one done before Fri.  Do I want her to go to 1900 PF princessless or go to MK minnie mouse-less??  The kids all have matching appliqued tees (except Lily's is going onto a peasant top) Goofy, Donald, Mickey and Minnie. I suppose worse comes to worst Lily's applique can go onto a t-shirt like the rest.  So I should work on the Cindy twirl????  And who thinks I should do a tutu underneath since I don't have a pettis and we are going to meet Cinderella????  SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I still haven't decided on a skirt pattern for minnie.




Hmmm, I'd go for the Cindy twirl.  What color petti do you need?


----------



## jham

candicenicole19 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words about my outfits!  I am going now to work on a few more!  hope to have at least one finished this evening and then get 2 more finished tomorrow!
> 
> Oh and we are going on a DINSEY CRUISE!  We do not have the dates yet BUT...........................................................................................................................................................................................................
> It is through Make a wish!  Zoe is super excited (As are the other 2 girls!) Her wish was to go on a Disney Cruise and to spend a night in Cinderella's Castle so we are all super excited!  We do not have our exact dates yet and might not until just a few weeks before we depart so I have to get to work on making some outfits and FAST!  lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitment with ya!
> 
> Candice



Nice wish Zoe!  I'm excited for you!  We had the BEST time on our cruise.  I'm thinking of doing a quicky mostly photo TR on it.


----------



## DesigningMouse

candicenicole19 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words about my outfits!  I am going now to work on a few more!  hope to have at least one finished this evening and then get 2 more finished tomorrow!
> 
> Oh and we are going on a DINSEY CRUISE!  We do not have the dates yet BUT...........................................................................................................................................................................................................
> It is through Make a wish!  Zoe is super excited (As are the other 2 girls!) Her wish was to go on a Disney Cruise and to spend a night in Cinderella's Castle so we are all super excited!  We do not have our exact dates yet and might not until just a few weeks before we depart so I have to get to work on making some outfits and FAST!  lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitment with ya!
> 
> Candice



That's great, how exciting for y'all!!!


----------



## luvinyou

candicenicole19 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words about my outfits!  I am going now to work on a few more!  hope to have at least one finished this evening and then get 2 more finished tomorrow!
> 
> Oh and we are going on a DINSEY CRUISE!  We do not have the dates yet BUT...........................................................................................................................................................................................................
> It is through Make a wish!  Zoe is super excited (As are the other 2 girls!) Her wish was to go on a Disney Cruise and to spend a night in Cinderella's Castle so we are all super excited!  We do not have our exact dates yet and might not until just a few weeks before we depart so I have to get to work on making some outfits and FAST!  lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitment with ya!
> 
> Candice



That is so great!  I can just imagine how excited they are!   Nice choice Zoe


----------



## karebear1

This is TOTALLY OT BUT>>>>>>>>>>>   

I couldn't go on without you all knowing about this thread.  You will thank me for sure! Be sure to go through the WHOLE thread!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1828634


----------



## glorib

LisaZoe said:


> I got Clay's shorts done last night. I like the set but have to admit I'm not sure about the contrast cuff on the shorts. I'm concerned it looks too girly... I think because I've done similar cuffs on Capris for Zoe. I left the edge above the stitching unfinished so it will fray a bit over time like on deco jeans but something about the color of the thread (a dark golden brown) against the red reads too pretty to me. Can you tell I'm a bit unsure when it comes to boys' clothes?



I love it!  And FWIW, I just called Caleb over to look at it and he said "Awesome!"  He's 5 also, so I think you're good - I'm sure Clay will love it!


----------



## DesigningMouse

So much for the diet, now I'm going to call DH and have him bring home some oreos and assorted candy...yummmmm.


----------



## longaberger_lara

Does anyone know of an online store where I could get that Tinkerbell fabric in bright colors like Wendy found?  I NEED some!!  Thanks!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> Welcome home those outfits are the sweetest!!!
> 
> While ya'll were moving the board I went and sent out Hannah's Princess outfit (MAW#1)
> I am so nervous, it would suck to be anticipating it's arrival and then it not fit.     So keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> NOW, onto Lily's minnie outfit and Cinderella story book twirl.  Which one do I do first.  IF I only get one done before Fri.  Do I want her to go to 1900 PF princessless or go to MK minnie mouse-less??  The kids all have matching appliqued tees (except Lily's is going onto a peasant top) Goofy, Donald, Mickey and Minnie. I suppose worse comes to worst Lily's applique can go onto a t-shirt like the rest.  So I should work on the Cindy twirl????  And who thinks I should do a tutu underneath since I don't have a pettis and we are going to meet Cinderella????  SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!!
> 
> And I still haven't decided on a skirt pattern for minnie.




I vote for letting us see the twirl skirt before deciding!!!  You could also make a halter dress instead of a skirt for minnie.  It was super quick to make...even for a newbie like me.  Here is a reminder:


----------



## luvinyou

karebear1 said:


> This is TOTALLY OT BUT>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> I couldn't go on without you all knowing about this thread.  You will thank me for sure! Be sure to go through the WHOLE thread!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1828634



Its the candy buffet thread  I love that thread, and have been trying to think of an event to have one of those buffets at


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> This is TOTALLY OT BUT>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> I couldn't go on without you all knowing about this thread.  You will thank me for sure! Be sure to go through the WHOLE thread!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1828634



i just went to a wedding that did this...it was fabulous


----------



## karebear1

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> i just went to a wedding that did this...it was fabulous




Lucky Duck!! Did you take pics to share???


----------



## LisaZoe

Thanks for the reassuring words about the shorts.


----------



## billwendy

That sounds like an awesome wish!!!!!


----------



## DesigningMouse

longaberger_lara said:


> Does anyone know of an online store where I could get that Tinkerbell fabric in bright colors like Wendy found?  I NEED some!!  Thanks!



I'm looking right now though I should be getting up to make dinner.  It can wait right


----------



## Jajone

karebear1 said:


> This is TOTALLY OT BUT>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> I couldn't go on without you all knowing about this thread.  You will thank me for sure! Be sure to go through the WHOLE thread!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1828634


I've been reading this thread for a while and almost did it for DS bday last week.



longaberger_lara said:


> Does anyone know of an online store where I could get that Tinkerbell fabric in bright colors like Wendy found?  I NEED some!!  Thanks!



How much do you need? I have some left over. It's not avail in the stores anymore.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> Lucky Duck!! Did you take pics to share???




I personally didn't but it was a coworker's wedding so I'll bug her for a pic...she definately has them.  Maybe I shouldn't mention that she brought all the leftover candy to work for snacks!  It took some amazing self control not to eat it...chocolate covered pretzels...yum


----------



## DesigningMouse

If I find cool Disney fabric can I post links in here or is that a no no?


----------



## minnie2

candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to share a few designs!  I just finished the pictures up and wanted to share with everyone!
> 
> The first one is Abby in a Euro Cinderella hoody top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then olivia in her Belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Oliviain her Halloween outfit (I am also maing a Nightmare outfit JUSt like this one I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more I have to get pictures of and then I am going to start on the rest of the princess designs as well as a Few Christmas Disney items, and some Hello Kitty Halloween ones!
> 
> O, and I am back now from my mini vacation to my MIL's while she was on vacation!  Had an awesome time babysitting her pooch and house!  lol, She has a rather large house with a pool so the kids were in heaven playing hide and go seek and swimming!
> 
> Candice



 Those are so cute and so is your dd!



candicenicole19 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words about my outfits!  I am going now to work on a few more!  hope to have at least one finished this evening and then get 2 more finished tomorrow!
> 
> Oh and we are going on a DINSEY CRUISE!  We do not have the dates yet BUT...........................................................................................................................................................................................................
> It is through Make a wish!  Zoe is super excited (As are the other 2 girls!) Her wish was to go on a Disney Cruise and to spend a night in Cinderella's Castle so we are all super excited!  We do not have our exact dates yet and might not until just a few weeks before we depart so I have to get to work on making some outfits and FAST!  lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitment with ya!
> 
> Candice


 YEAH!  

   Some good news ROCKY IS COMING HOME TONIGHT!   

It is still touch and go but they think he will start eating when he is home.  He has never been in a kennel type situation in his whole 10 yrs.  when we go away I always got a pet sitter or just brought him with us.  So that could very well be why he isn't eating.  His electrolytes are still bad but his stomach was bad so the vet thinks if we can get him eating they will improve.

 Please keep saying your prayers for my baby!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

minnie2 said:


> Some good news ROCKY IS COMING HOME TONIGHT!



YAY!!


----------



## Twins+2more

I made it ... all by myself!

Yeah rocky....Welcome home.

Love the lil halloween hoodie how cute.


----------



## LisaZoe

DesigningMouse said:


> If I find cool Disney fabric can I post links in here or is that a no no?



I'm never sure about adding links to sites that sell. To be on the safe side, I usually send the link via PM to TeresaJoy who maintains the bookmark list for the group. We have all kinds of online sources listed there.


----------



## LisaZoe

longaberger_lara said:


> Does anyone know of an online store where I could get that Tinkerbell fabric in bright colors like Wendy found?  I NEED some!!  Thanks!



I wish I knew because I'd like to get more myself. I believe it was clearanced at most if not all JoAnn's. I still regret I didn't buy all I could when I got mine. However, I was trying to be thrifty and didn't want to buy too much since I had no specific plans for what I did buy.


----------



## jham

minnie2 said:


> Those are so cute and so is your dd!
> 
> 
> YEAH!
> 
> Some good news ROCKY IS COMING HOME TONIGHT!
> 
> It is still touch and go but they think he will start eating when he is home.  He has never been in a kennel type situation in his whole 10 yrs.  when we go away I always got a pet sitter or just brought him with us.  So that could very well be why he isn't eating.  His electrolytes are still bad but his stomach was bad so the vet thinks if we can get him eating they will improve.
> 
> Please keep saying your prayers for my baby!



 



DesigningMouse said:


> If I find cool Disney fabric can I post links in here or is that a no no?



People usually do and I don't know of anyone getting in trouble--as long as you are not the one selling it.  But you COULD just PM the link to me


----------



## MegaWoman

karebear1 said:


> I don't know.  I've heard these kinds of injuries can only be healed with a girls trip to WDW in Feb. '09. Unless and until this happens- you may never be able to do housework again!



LOL!    Where's the sneaky/evil-plan smiley??  You're a genius!


----------



## clairemolly

LisaZoe said:


> I wish I knew because I'd like to get more myself. I believe it was clearanced at most if not all JoAnn's. I still regret I didn't buy all I could when I got mine. However, I was trying to be thrifty and didn't want to buy too much since I had no specific plans for what I did buy.



I just bought a bunch a couple of weeks ago...how much do you need?  I can see if my Joanne's still has some on the clearance rack.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

o2bacelt said:


> Thank you so much for the info.
> 
> Is anyone planning to order from Sam's anytime soon and willing to let me in on the order? Thanks again!



Do they do wholesale only?  I don't have a business ID, but if someone is placing an order, let me know.  I think my dd would love to have one or two.


----------



## teresajoy

candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to share a few designs!  I just finished the pictures up and wanted to share with everyone!
> 
> The first one is Abby in a Euro Cinderella hoody top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then olivia in her Belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candice


These are so cute Candice! Your girls are just tooadorable!



jessica52877 said:


> Here! Took a nap, woke up and everyone was gone!


Well, I went to check on you, but you were still sleeping, so I was going to come get you later!
 




t-beri said:


> Welcome home those outfits are the sweetest!!!
> 
> While ya'll were moving the board I went and sent out Hannah's Princess outfit (MAW#1)
> I am so nervous, it would suck to be anticipating it's arrival and then it not fit.     So keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> NOW, onto Lily's minnie outfit and Cinderella story book twirl.  Which one do I do first.  IF I only get one done before Fri.  Do I want her to go to 1900 PF princessless or go to MK minnie mouse-less??  The kids all have matching appliqued tees (except Lily's is going onto a peasant top) Goofy, Donald, Mickey and Minnie. I suppose worse comes to worst Lily's applique can go onto a t-shirt like the rest.  So I should work on the Cindy twirl????  And who thinks I should do a tutu underneath since I don't have a pettis and we are going to meet Cinderella????  SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!!
> 
> And I still haven't decided on a skirt pattern for minnie.


I'mthinkg do the storybook one first! And let this be a lesson to you!!! Order the pettis ahead of time! 

A little extra poof is always fun, but I wouldn't do that until you get the other outfits done. If you have a little extra time, I'd make the tutu. But, don't obsess over it (NOT that I think you would do that!   ) She will look adorable without it!!! 



candicenicole19 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words about my outfits!  I am going now to work on a few more!  hope to have at least one finished this evening and then get 2 more finished tomorrow!
> 
> Oh and we are going on a DINSEY CRUISE!  We do not have the dates yet BUT...........................................................................................................................................................................................................
> It is through Make a wish!  Zoe is super excited (As are the other 2 girls!) Her wish was to go on a Disney Cruise and to spend a night in Cinderella's Castle so we are all super excited!  We do not have our exact dates yet and might not until just a few weeks before we depart so I have to get to work on making some outfits and FAST!  lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitment with ya!
> 
> Candice


I am so excited for you guys Candice!!!!! I hope the pettis come before you go! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Made it over safe and sound...thank you Teresa!


I'm glad you made it!!! 


DesigningMouse said:


> If I find cool Disney fabric can I post links in here or is that a no no?


As long as it's not on Ebay, Etsy or a similar type site, you should be fine!  



minnie2 said:


> Those are so cute and so is your dd!
> 
> 
> YEAH!
> 
> Some good news ROCKY IS COMING HOME TONIGHT!
> 
> It is still touch and go but they think he will start eating when he is home.  He has never been in a kennel type situation in his whole 10 yrs.  when we go away I always got a pet sitter or just brought him with us.  So that could very well be why he isn't eating.  His electrolytes are still bad but his stomach was bad so the vet thinks if we can get him eating they will improve.
> 
> Please keep saying your prayers for my baby!



     



LisaZoe said:


> I'm never sure about adding links to sites that sell. To be on the safe side, I usually send the link via PM to TeresaJoy who maintains the bookmark list for the group. We have all kinds of online sources listed there.



This is always a good option too! There are tons of sites on there that LisaZoe and others have sent me. There is even a section for "ready made outfits" if you are in a pinch and need to *gasp* order something pre-made!


----------



## kimmylaj

i was just wondering , the girl in my walmart fabric dept told me it would be closing within a couple of months, she told me that was true of all walmarts has anyone else heard this? it is my only source of disney fabric


----------



## teresajoy

I have a question, I have seen that some Disers (WillCad comes to mind) have a little slide show in their signature. Does anyone know if there is a site online where I can make one? Or, is there software that I can make one with? I tried Photobucket, but it doesn't' show up. I'm trying to condense things so I can fit the Big Give button in!


----------



## teresajoy

kimmylaj said:


> i was just wondering , the girl in my walmart fabric dept told me it would be closing within a couple of months, she told me that was true of all walmarts has anyone else heard this? it is my only source of Disney fabric



I have heard from Walmart that this is not true. They are closing a lot, but not all. And, if you make a big enough fuss, they may decide to keep yours open, or reopen it!! It happened around here, they closed one, and then got so many complaints they reopened it!!! Our new Super Walmart wasn't going to have a fabric dept, then shortly before they opened they decided to add one because people were so upset!!! Call, email, make a ruckus!!! Let Walmart know you want your fabric!!!


----------



## minnie2

Ok well he is officially at my house now  Unfortunately I can't even to get him to eat a meatball or a piece of cheese which is so unlike him!  I have his medicine stuffed in the meatball so that could be why but I need to get it down him and the vet said he HAS to have food with it or it will burn.  Not sure what else to do to make him eat.  

I am excited but vry cautiously excited we are still not out of the woods...


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

kimmylaj said:


> i was just wondering , the girl in my walmart fabric dept told me it would be closing within a couple of months, she told me that was true of all walmarts has anyone else heard this? it is my only source of disney fabric



The Walmart right by me just closed as well, and the lady told me the same thing that all the walmart fabric dept will eventually close.  They liquidated all their fabric but unfortunately, I was in WDW at the time and by the time I came back, there was nothing left!


----------



## mrsmiller

anybody here willing to get me (if  on clearance) this machine at walmart... I will  send the money (western union/moneygram) for the machine, shipping and for gas


Thanks

Linnette


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

My Joann is moving to a new location next month, and they will be liquidating everything that they have in their current location...so if there is a certain fabric that anybody would like for me to look out for, let me know.  I will be more than happy to do so!  

I can't wait till they move because it will be much, much closer to me (couple miles maybe) and it will also be a Joann Superstore, so they will be much bigger!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

mrsmiller said:


> anybody here willing to get me (if  on clearance) this machine at walmart... I will  send the money (western union/moneygram) for the machine, shipping and for gas
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Linnette



I can look at the two Walmarts near me...Is it the SE270D, or another one?  I can probably head over there tomorrow after I drop off the kiddos at their summer program.


----------



## mrsmiller

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I can look at the two Walmarts near me...Is it the SE270D, or another one?  I can probably head over there tomorrow after I drop off the kiddos at their summer program.



THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!!!    

I believe is the se270d (disney embrodery)thanks again 

Linnette


----------



## jham

no pushing and shoving  I UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT!!


----------



## revrob

I MADE IT!  I've skimmed the last 10 pages because I've been gone for two days.  LONG STORY!  ANYWAY!  I'm back now.  I'll be posting soon.


----------



## mytwotinks

candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to share a few designs!  I just finished the pictures up and wanted to share with everyone!
> 
> The first one is Abby in a Euro Cinderella hoody top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then olivia in her Belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Oliviain her Halloween outfit (I am also maing a Nightmare outfit JUSt like this one I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more I have to get pictures of and then I am going to start on the rest of the princess designs as well as a Few Christmas Disney items, and some Hello Kitty Halloween ones!
> 
> O, and I am back now from my mini vacation to my MIL's while she was on vacation!  Had an awesome time babysitting her pooch and house!  lol, She has a rather large house with a pool so the kids were in heaven playing hide and go seek and swimming!
> 
> Candice



These are so great!  Where do you find your knit fabric?  I would love to work with knits, but I absolutely hate the stuff I find in the stores!

If you 've already been asked this and answered just ignore this.  I'm about 5 pages behind.  I was a little slow making the move.


----------



## minnie2

mrsmiller said:


> anybody here willing to get me (if  on clearance) this machine at walmart... I will  send the money (western union/moneygram) for the machine, shipping and for gas
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Linnette


  I wish I could but when I had the issue with the one I just bought they checked all over my area with in 2 hours and it is totally out of their computer system.   

 I wish you luck finding it!!!  I feel very lucky to have gotten it.  I probably wouldn't have if it wasn't on sale.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mrsmiller said:


> anybody here willing to get me (if on clearance) this machine at walmart... I will send the money (western union/moneygram) for the machine, shipping and for gas
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Linnette


I wish my Wal-Mart had this one, but alas they do not. I ended up with one that is just about the same it just doesn't do the Disney embroidary.


----------



## LisaZoe

kimmylaj said:


> i was just wondering , the girl in my walmart fabric dept told me it would be closing within a couple of months, she told me that was true of all walmarts has anyone else heard this? it is my only source of disney fabric



They are keeping some open, some are being reduced in size (like ours) and many are closing. I think they base it on sales for that department. The only things I get there now are thread and other notions. Ours doesn't even carry Heat N Bond Lite anymore - just the Ultra.


----------



## longaberger_lara

clairemolly said:


> I just bought a bunch a couple of weeks ago...how much do you need?  I can see if my Joanne's still has some on the clearance rack.



I would just owe you forever if you could find some!  It is so cute!  I could use 2 or even 3 yards.  Just PM me how much it is and I can send it to you.  Thanks a million!


----------



## sohappy

Whew!  I made it.  

I am glad that Rocky came home.  I know you all must feel better having him there.

Love the knits.

Camp Promise looks like sooo much fun and WOW!  what a fabric score!  I too am kicking myself for not getting more Tink fabric.

Miss Miller, my walmart (all 3) does not carry that machine or I would gladly go get it for you.  It is the one that I use and I adore it.


----------



## candicenicole19

mytwotinks said:


> These are so great!  Where do you find your knit fabric?  I would love to work with knits, but I absolutely hate the stuff I find in the stores!
> 
> If you 've already been asked this and answered just ignore this.  I'm about 5 pages behind.  I was a little slow making the move.



Thanks so much!  I get my knits in lots of different places.  i purchased the Black and white along with some red and white knit on  for like $4 a yard and it is an AWESOME quality!  I alos like fabric.com when they have the big clearence on knits.  Finding cute printed knit has been hard but I have had luck on  in the past few months!  

I LOVE LOVE LOVE knits!  I actually prefer them over wovens now because there is just so many things you can do with them!  I have a list of my favorite online stores I would be happy to send you!  Just PM me!  

Candice



OH And I have the Disney sewing machine and it is NO LONGER in any stores according to my Wal Mart.  Mine stopped working (It was just the power cord and is fixed now) and is ONLY for sale on line.  They have been clearenced out of the system.  They checked everywhere to have one shipped from another store to me because Walmart online (Site to store and such) is not the same as the regular walmart!  Honestly, I love it but outside of the disney designs, it is just like the one in the store and you can get the designs on  cheap   Good luck looking for one tho!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Moved and WOW am I behind!


----------



## kimmylaj

thanks to everyone who replied about walmart. i will certainly make a ruckus because i just got started and have so much i want to do.  i also love the knit belle outfit. it is out of this world


----------



## cerberus

teresajoy said:


> I have heard from Walmart that this is not true. They are closing a lot, but not all. And, if you make a big enough fuss, they may decide to keep yours open, or reopen it!! It happened around here, they closed one, and then got so many complaints they reopened it!!! Our new Super Walmart wasn't going to have a fabric dept, then shortly before they opened they decided to add one because people were so upset!!! Call, email, make a ruckus!!! Let Walmart know you want your fabric!!!




We also heard something similar from  Walmart, we asked this question of our 2 Walmarts. Originally our fabric departments were going to close, but because so many complaints came in  they told us that they would have fabric for 3 more years, but after that they would close. They also told us that any new Walmarts will not have a fabric department inside.


----------



## cerberus

Hello all! I have been a lurker here for awhile. While sewing is not my thing and I am not so talented like some of you  , you all have insipred me to try a few simple projects. 
So I went and bought some fabric. I have a question about pillowcase dresses, What is the best way to finish the arm holes on a pillowcase dress?

TIA Wendi


----------



## tadamom

cerberus said:


> Hello all! I have been a lurker here for awhile. While sewing is not my thing and I am not so talented like some of you  , you all have insipred me to try a few simple projects.
> So I went and bought some fabric. I have a question about pillowcase dresses, What is the best way to finish the arm holes on a pillowcase dress?
> 
> TIA Wendi



I use bias tape.  If I can't find a co-ordinating color to match, I make my own.


----------



## cerberus

Okay, I was going to use that, but when I was looking online at samples, it did not look like they had used bias tape......Thank you!


----------



## revrob

BIG GIVE UPDATE!

I have just posted two new projects!  Here are the direct links to the files for two new families!  


http://disboutiquers.proboards106.com/index.cgi?board=pertinentinformation&action=display&thread=275

http://disboutiquers.proboards106.com/index.cgi?board=pertinentinformation&action=display&thread=274

Let the magic making begin!


----------



## t-beri

I'm going to second the bias tape, but I run elastic along the front and back to gather it then leave the bias tape long for the ties...does that make sense...another diser showed me this.  I made a "traditional" one yesterday and MUCH prefer the elastic method.  Plus I hate hemming- especially those tiny rolled hems. 

GOOD LUCK...now that you're out in the open you should stay a while!


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi Everyone! I finally made it. I finished my crayon rollups, thankfully and treated myself to a day of shopping. I bought a GORGEOUS handbag! LOVE IT! I will take pictures tomorrow and miss Ireland got two new sheets sets, a pair of sketcher crocs, Tinkerbell shoes, a new Webkinz, and mommy got fabric to make her a Jessie costume for the Toy Story show for our cruise. I did find something totally cute...the sheets that we got, one set was Spongebob, of course, but the other was Bindi the Jungle girl...there were two sets in the store, one pink and the other had tree houses on it, I will post a photo tomorrow...got to go..Dog barking...LOL


----------



## revrob

HELP!  Someone PMed me and asked me to let them know when a certain Big Give family came up because they live in a community very close to home.  I did't write it down, and I can't find it in my PMs.  I'm terribly sorry, but if that was you, please send me another PM.  Thanks!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Yet ANOTHER thread! I'm just checking in!


----------



## t-beri

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone! I finally made it. I finished my crayon rollups, thankfully and treated myself to a day of shopping. I bought a GORGEOUS handbag! LOVE IT! I will take pictures tomorrow and miss Ireland got two new sheets sets, a pair of sketcher crocs, Tinkerbell shoes, a new Webkinz, and mommy got fabric to make her a Jessie costume for the Toy Story show for our cruise. I did find something totally cute...the sheets that we got, one set was Spongebob, of course, but the other was Bindi the Jungle girl...there were two sets in the store, one pink and the other had tree houses on it, I will post a photo tomorrow...got to go..Dog barking...LOL



'Bout time!!  Wher have you been hidin' girl...workin' too much probably, it's good to see you!!!  



teresajoy said:


> I'mthinkg do the storybook one first! And let this be a lesson to you!!! Order the pettis ahead of time!
> 
> A little extra poof is always fun, but I wouldn't do that until you get the other outfits done. If you have a little extra time, I'd make the tutu. But, don't obsess over it (NOT that I think you would do that!   ) She will look adorable without it!!!



Now, you know that I obsess over, well everything...you're clearly just being a smart @$$!!!


----------



## cerberus

t-beri said:


> I'm going to second the bias tape, but I run elastic along the front and back to gather it then leave the bias tape long for the ties...does that make sense...another diser showed me this.  I made a "traditional" one yesterday and MUCH prefer the elastic method.  Plus I hate hemming- especially those tiny rolled hems.
> 
> GOOD LUCK...now that you're out in the open you should stay a while!



Scary, but it does make sense to me...LOL. I will give it a try!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Luvinyou-cute rollups for the MAW Big Give!

Kjbrown-your bags are awesome!

minnie2-Hope Rocky is back home.  Your shirts look great.  Ive been to WDW twice in Jan for my DSs birthday on 1/10.  In 2004 it was COLD-some nights in the 30s.  In 2008 it was wonderful-in the 80s during the day and never needed more than a T at night.  Congrats on your new machine!  Hope the Brother dealer fixes it fast.

Tnkrbelle565-if you do the Feb Dis meet you could fly down with DD & I out of Logan.  Your scrapbook pages for the Big Give look incredible!!!

Astro Orbiter-Congrats on your Sept trip!

LisaZoe-LOVE your Cindy dress and Capt Jack T.  I think the shorts look great-no too girly.  Love your tie die T too!

Twins+2more-great photos!  Your girls are beautiful and they looked so happy!

t-beri-Love your Minnie outfit you posted.  I think you guys will have a blast at 1900 park fare!  Great job on Hannas outfit!

princessmom29-Your Cindy outfit came out great!!!

jessica52877-Love your JoJo, Spongebob & HSM shirts-they came out great!

MegaWoman- I'd say you are due for a trip for you!!  Love your pirate outfits!


ms_mckenna-your Tink looks great!

Disneylovinfamily-Congrats on your sale! Your picnic outfits were great!

Sohappy-your scrapbook pages look awesome!

eeyore3847-cute Minnie skirt!

The Moonk's Mom-Yay for a trip next year!

Tinka_Belle-good luck talking your DH into a trip for you & Jenna-sounds like you could really use it!

Mrsmiller-your futon covers look awesome!  Hope you were able to clean them.

Stephres-what a great sister you have-Happy Birthday!

Snubie-Happy Birthday to you too-what great sister, DH & Mom you have!

AQW-hope your got your machine fixed or a new one.

Sohappy-what wonderful photos of your darling boys!

Tadamom-congrats on your sale!

twob4him-have fun at Hershey Park!

Wendy-welcome home!  Great photos-Camp Promise looks like a very special place!  What great fabric finds-I really love those Mickey dots!

Jham-LOVE your pears outfits and the outfit for your nephew!

disneymommieof2-great casual fairy outfit and Im sure Logan will love his pirate outfit!


Clairemolly-how exciting to be getting your sewing machine!  Easy fit pants are a great thing to start with!!!

100AcrePrincess-that skirt is so cute-I have to go check out your instructions!


----------



## karebear1

lovesdumbo said:


> Luvinyou-cute rollups for the MAW Big Give!
> 
> Kjbrown-your bags are awesome!
> 
> minnie2-Hope Rocky is back home.  Your shirts look great.  Ive been to WDW twice in Jan for my DSs birthday on 1/10.  In 2004 it was COLD-some nights in the 30s.  In 2008 it was wonderful-in the 80s during the day and never needed more than a T at night.  Congrats on your new machine!  Hope the Brother dealer fixes it fast.
> 
> Tnkrbelle565-if you do the Feb Dis meet you could fly down with DD & I out of Logan.  Your scrapbook pages for the Big Give look incredible!!!
> 
> Astro Orbiter-Congrats on your Sept trip!
> 
> LisaZoe-LOVE your Cindy dress and Capt Jack T.  I think the shorts look great-no too girly.  Love your tie die T too!
> 
> Twins+2more-great photos!  Your girls are beautiful and they looked so happy!
> 
> t-beri-Love your Minnie outfit you posted.  I think you guys will have a blast at 1900 park fare!  Great job on Hannas outfit!
> 
> princessmom29-Your Cindy outfit came out great!!!
> 
> jessica52877-Love your JoJo, Spongebob & HSM shirts-they came out great!
> 
> MegaWoman- I'd say you are due for a trip for you!!  Love your pirate outfits!
> 
> 
> ms_mckenna-your Tink looks great!
> 
> Disneylovinfamily-Congrats on your sale! Your picnic outfits were great!
> 
> Sohappy-your scrapbook pages look awesome!
> 
> eeyore3847-cute Minnie skirt!
> 
> The Moonk's Mom-Yay for a trip next year!
> 
> Tinka_Belle-good luck talking your DH into a trip for you & Jenna-sounds like you could really use it!
> 
> Mrsmiller-your futon covers look awesome!  Hope you were able to clean them.
> 
> Stephres-what a great sister you have-Happy Birthday!
> 
> Snubie-Happy Birthday to you too-what great sister, DH & Mom you have!
> 
> AQW-hope your got your machine fixed or a new one.
> 
> Sohappy-what wonderful photos of your darling boys!
> 
> Tadamom-congrats on your sale!
> 
> twob4him-have fun at Hershey Park!
> 
> Wendy-welcome home!  Great photos-Camp Promise looks like a very special place!  What great fabric finds-I really love those Mickey dots!
> 
> Jham-LOVE your pears outfits and the outfit for your nephew!
> 
> disneymommieof2-great casual fairy outfit and Im sure Logan will love his pirate outfit!
> 
> 
> Clairemolly-how exciting to be getting your sewing machine!  Easy fit pants are a great thing to start with!!!
> 
> 100AcrePrincess-that skirt is so cute-I have to go check out your instructions!





HEY!!! You forgot me!!


----------



## bclydia

Wow!! Adara is one month old and I am so many pages behind!
Never will get caught up!
Loving the new big give projects!





minnie2 said:


> Ok well he is officially at my house now  Unfortunately I can't even to get him to eat a meatball or a piece of cheese which is so unlike him!  I have his medicine stuffed in the meatball so that could be why but I need to get it down him and the vet said he HAS to have food with it or it will burn.  Not sure what else to do to make him eat.
> 
> I am excited but vry cautiously excited we are still not out of the woods...



I'd suggest using Cheez Whiz.  We had a poodle years ago who was epileptic and wouldn't take medication at all.  We would hide it in a teaspoon of Cheez Whiz and he'd take it no problem! Even the vet started using it when we took the dog in to be boarded.  So much easier than shoving it down the throat.  Good luck!


----------



## lovesdumbo

candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to share a few designs!  I just finished the pictures up and wanted to share with everyone!


Too stinking cute-the outfits and your girls!  



karebear1 said:


> HEY!!! You forgot me!!


Sorry! Have you found any more info for the Dis meet?  I am in the "very, very, very likely going" category-not a sure thing to me until I purchase airfare.  I would probably go 2/1 to 2/8 and would have my DD(9) with me at all times.


----------



## GoofyG

minnie2 said:


> Ok well he is officially at my house now  Unfortunately I can't even to get him to eat a meatball or a piece of cheese which is so unlike him!  I have his medicine stuffed in the meatball so that could be why but I need to get it down him and the vet said he HAS to have food with it or it will burn.  Not sure what else to do to make him eat.
> 
> I am excited but vry cautiously excited we are still not out of the woods...



We always wrap a pill in peanut butter.  Put it in the roof of their mouth as far back as possible.  They are so busy trying to lick the peanut butter that they swallow the pill.  It works every time for me.  Also our old vet would always stew chicken for a dog that needed to eat.  You might try it.


----------



## jham

STEPHRES Happy Birthday!!!  I know you said your birthday is Monday, but I wasn't sure if it is this Monday or last Monday, so I pick this Monday    SO HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Anyone live in WV? I'll be heading that way on wednesday for almost a week.


----------



## mytwotinks

I am getting really grumpy! First, I spent the morning at the hospital with Riley and now my computer won't read the pictures off of my memory card!!!!   

Anyway....

I finished my big give outfit for Shay Lynne (BG#2) last night and I am mailing it tomorrow.  I can't wait to see pictures of her in it.  I really hope it fits!  I'd love to show it to you, but my stupid computer isn't agreeing with me tonight.


----------



## karamat

teresajoy said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to add everyone's trip reports to the bookmarks, so if anyone is writing or has written one, could you go see if it's there? I love reading everyone's so, I thought this would be a good way for me to keep track of them all!
> 
> Just send me an email or a PM if I missed any!
> 
> Thanks!!!



Thanks for pulling these all together.  I love reading these, but always lose the thread or forget about it before the end of the TR.



karebear1 said:


> This is TOTALLY OT BUT>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> I couldn't go on without you all knowing about this thread.  You will thank me for sure! Be sure to go through the WHOLE thread!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1828634



I love that thread!!  I plan on doing one of these for DD's birthday one of these years.



kimmylaj said:


> i was just wondering , the girl in my walmart fabric dept told me it would be closing within a couple of months, she told me that was true of all walmarts has anyone else heard this? it is my only source of disney fabric



My WalMart got rid of the fabric department, but then the last time I was there they had a map of the new store layout (after the 30-day remodel) and there was a fabric section listed    

I'm pretty lucky though... even without that WalMart, within about 10 miles I have 3 other WalMarts with fabric departments, 1 JoAnns, and 2 Hobby Lobbys, and a couple of quilt shops.


----------



## teresajoy

MegaWoman said:


> Whew I made it, but only after burning my fingers with the hot glue!  I'm gonna be OK, but the housework's going to suffer.
> 
> I'm trying to finish up some simple appliques for the kids t-shirts, but they're not that simple.  The kids are at daycamp tomorrow afternoon, so I think I'll pop out and try to buy a see-through foot.
> 
> Going to visit my parents this weekend, they live in the country now (after having lived their ENTIRE lives in Montreal - the greatest city in the world  ) but the great thing about the little tourist town they moved to - is the fabric store!!  You never know what you're going to find  I can't wait!  We have to bring our tent-trailer 'cause the reno isn't finished yet so the kids think it's "camping" without all the work - it's win-win I say.
> 
> Stephanie
> (might not even be able to make supper with these burned fingers, I hope I can still dial the phone for take-out!)


ouch!!! Be careful Stephanie! 



t-beri said:


> 'Bout time!!  Wher have you been hidin' girl...workin' too much probably, it's good to see you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you know that I obsess over, well everything...you're clearly just being a smart @$$!!!


I prefer the term "smarty pants". And, I really don't want you to obsess, cause I love you!  And, I know how I get with these things too!!  


jessica52877 said:


> Anyone live in WV? I'll be heading that way on wednesday for almost a week.


I don't, but I was just wondering where you are going?


mytwotinks said:


> I am getting really grumpy! First, I spent the morning at the hospital with Riley and now my computer won't read the pictures off of my memory card!!!!
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> I finished my big give outfit for Shay Lynne (BG#2) last night and I am mailing it tomorrow.  I can't wait to see pictures of her in it.  I really hope it fits!  I'd love to show it to you, but my stupid computer isn't agreeing with me tonight.




How is Riley???? Is she alright?


----------



## karebear1

mytwotinks said:


> I am getting really grumpy! First, I spent the morning at the hospital with Riley and now my computer won't read the pictures off of my memory card!!!!
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> I finished my big give outfit for Shay Lynne (BG#2) last night and I am mailing it tomorrow.  I can't wait to see pictures of her in it.  I really hope it fits!  I'd love to show it to you, but my stupid computer isn't agreeing with me tonight.



Is everything ok with your little cutie patootie Riley?  

You, my friend, just plain ol' need a break!


----------



## karebear1

Hi Teresa! I see your up late again!"


----------



## disneymommieof2

I made it.... page seven and 3 hours Wow!!! what have you all been up to. I better go back and find out....


----------



## mytwotinks

I think that Riley may have another infection.  I had a little unpleasant interaction with a nurse I can't stand.  She once said when I called in "the doctor doesn't know what else to do and he doesn't know who would so I don't know what you want from me."  Yeah, she's not my favorite.

Today she told me that they had decided that Riley would be cath'ed every time she leaves a sample from now on.  I had never been told this and I am not really o.k. with them making medical decisions for my child without even asking me.  I said NO and gave my reasons and the nurse (I call her hag in my mind!) asked me "what do you want me to do."  Before I even knew it, I was being really snotty and said, "well for starters you could show a little compasion and then you can tell the doctor that I would like to discuss this before a decision is made."  I know I shouldn't have been so ugly to her, but I've had it!

Basically the doctor is trying to convince me that she hasn't been getting infections that the "clean catch" samples just aren't sterile.  Whatever!!!!   The cultures have grown out all but a couple of times so this doesn't even make sense.  We compromised and agreed that she will leave a clean catch sample (potty in a cup) but we won't start any antibiotic treatment until the culture comes back in 2 days.  I told Riley that when she is in a lot of pain we need to do a cath so that she doesn't have to suffer.  She pinky promised that she would tell me when it was bad.  So now we wait.  She says it's not so bad right now.  I just hope it stays that way.

I actually overheard the hag nurse say, "I'm not even going in that room" to another nurse that needed some help with the computer.  I started laughing and really wanted to call out into the hall, "you want a piece of me" but I wasn't sure she'd see the humor in it! Riley and I did though!


----------



## jessica52877

Poor Riley! That is totally unprofessional of that nurse, let alone inappropiate in general. I am sorry.

Teresa, heading to a family reunion. My dad's grandparents lived there and some of his brothers and sisters were born there so heading to the little town of Buchanon. There is also a family cemetery and he is buried there. We have been in 3 years and no one goes back there unless there is a reunion, no one even lives there anymore. It is quite interesting.


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> Hi Teresa! I see your up late again!"


I was thinking that this was pretty early for me!!! I may actually go to bed soon, then again, I may not.... 


mytwotinks said:


> I think that Riley may have another infection.  I had a little unpleasant interaction with a nurse I can't stand.  She once said when I called in "the doctor doesn't know what else to do and he doesn't know who would so I don't know what you want from me."  Yeah, she's not my favorite.
> 
> Today she told me that they had decided that Riley would be cath'ed every time she leaves a sample from now on.  I had never been told this and I am not really o.k. with them making medical decisions for my child without even asking me.  I said NO and gave my reasons and the nurse (I call her hag in my mind!) asked me "what do you want me to do."  Before I even knew it, I was being really snotty and said, "well for starters you could show a little compasion and then you can tell the doctor that I would like to discuss this before a decision is made."  I know I shouldn't have been so ugly to her, but I've had it!
> 
> Basically the doctor is trying to convince me that she hasn't been getting infections that the "clean catch" samples just aren't sterile.  Whatever!!!!   The cultures have grown out all but a couple of times so this doesn't even make sense.  We compromised and agreed that she will leave a clean catch sample (potty in a cup) but we won't start any antibiotic treatment until the culture comes back in 2 days.  I told Riley that when she is in a lot of pain we need to do a cath so that she doesn't have to suffer.  She pinky promised that she would tell me when it was bad.  So now we wait.  She says it's not so bad right now.  I just hope it stays that way.
> 
> I actually overheard the hag nurse say, "I'm not even going in that room" to another nurse that needed some help with the computer.  I started laughing and really wanted to call out into the hall, "you want a piece of me" but I wasn't sure she'd see the humor in it! Riley and I did though!


Denise, it just breaks my heart reading about Riley. The total frustration of the situation has got to be almost overwhelming for the two of you.  What a dumb jerky nurse too!!! Good think I wasn't there, I might have popped her one! I gave some of Heather's nurses what for when she was in the hospital! Let me at em Denise, just let me at em!    


jessica52877 said:


> Poor Riley! That is totally unprofessional of that nurse, let alone inappropiate in general. I am sorry.
> 
> Teresa, heading to a family reunion. My dad's grandparents lived there and some of his brothers and sisters were born there so heading to the little town of Buchanon. There is also a family cemetery and he is buried there. We have been in 3 years and no one goes back there unless there is a reunion, no one even lives there anymore. It is quite interesting.


Sounds like fun, is it a big reunion?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mytwotinks said:


> I think that Riley may have another infection. I had a little unpleasant interaction with a nurse I can't stand. She once said when I called in "the doctor doesn't know what else to do and he doesn't know who would so I don't know what you want from me." Yeah, she's not my favorite.
> 
> Today she told me that they had decided that Riley would be cath'ed every time she leaves a sample from now on. I had never been told this and I am not really o.k. with them making medical decisions for my child without even asking me. I said NO and gave my reasons and the nurse (I call her hag in my mind!) asked me "what do you want me to do." Before I even knew it, I was being really snotty and said, "well for starters you could show a little compasion and then you can tell the doctor that I would like to discuss this before a decision is made." I know I shouldn't have been so ugly to her, but I've had it!
> 
> Basically the doctor is trying to convince me that she hasn't been getting infections that the "clean catch" samples just aren't sterile. Whatever!!!! The cultures have grown out all but a couple of times so this doesn't even make sense. We compromised and agreed that she will leave a clean catch sample (potty in a cup) but we won't start any antibiotic treatment until the culture comes back in 2 days. I told Riley that when she is in a lot of pain we need to do a cath so that she doesn't have to suffer. She pinky promised that she would tell me when it was bad. So now we wait. She says it's not so bad right now. I just hope it stays that way.
> 
> I actually overheard the hag nurse say, "I'm not even going in that room" to another nurse that needed some help with the computer. I started laughing and really wanted to call out into the hall, "you want a piece of me" but I wasn't sure she'd see the humor in it! Riley and I did though!


You held your tongue better than I would have. I would have said things that were not near as polite. I thought that nurses were taught to be compassionate to their patients. You keep being vigilant and you and Riley will get the help that you need. Surely Riley isn't the only person in the whole of the world that has had this problem. Someone somewhere knows how to deal with this problem. Just keep pressing till you get a solution.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I have been working on a bunch of projects tonight. Jenna all of a sudden got it in her head that she wanted all of the Fancy Nancy clothes and accessories. So she talked her grandpa into giving her $10 to buy a hat. When we got to Target she decided that she wanted it all. I told her that that was out of the question, because the cost would just be too much. So I agreed to make her a FN tutu skirt, a FN purse and to buy her a pair of sunglasses like the FN ones. So I worked on these items tonight and also made two t-shirt dresses for her friends and a nightgown for the littlest friend, Meranda. I still have a Flamingo outfit to make her for her to wear tomorrow when she goes for her first Eye Therapy appointment. I'm excited for her to start, because I want to see how this improves her. Well back to the sewing table.


----------



## glorib

Tinka_Belle said:


> I have been working on a bunch of projects tonight. Jenna all of a sudden got it in her head that she wanted all of the Fancy Nancy clothes and accessories. So she talked her grandpa into giving her $10 to buy a hat. When we got to Target she decided that she wanted it all. I told her that that was out of the question, because the cost would just be too much. So I agreed to make her a FN tutu skirt, a FN purse and to buy her a pair of sunglasses like the FN ones. So I worked on these items tonight and also made two t-shirt dresses for her friends and a nightgown for the littlest friend, Meranda. I still have a Flamingo outfit to make her for her to wear tomorrow when she goes for her first Eye Therapy appointment. I'm excited for her to start, because I want to see how this improves her. Well back to the sewing table.



 Oooh!  I can't wait to see your FN stuff!


----------



## eeyore3847

lovesdumbo said:


> eeyore3847-cute Minnie skirt!




awww - thanks!


----------



## eeyore3847

mytwotinks said:


> I think that Riley may have another infection.  I had a little unpleasant interaction with a nurse I can't stand.  She once said when I called in "the doctor doesn't know what else to do and he doesn't know who would so I don't know what you want from me."  Yeah, she's not my favorite.
> 
> Today she told me that they had decided that Riley would be cath'ed every time she leaves a sample from now on.  I had never been told this and I am not really o.k. with them making medical decisions for my child without even asking me.  I said NO and gave my reasons and the nurse (I call her hag in my mind!) asked me "what do you want me to do."  Before I even knew it, I was being really snotty and said, "well for starters you could show a little compasion and then you can tell the doctor that I would like to discuss this before a decision is made."  I know I shouldn't have been so ugly to her, but I've had it!
> 
> Basically the doctor is trying to convince me that she hasn't been getting infections that the "clean catch" samples just aren't sterile.  Whatever!!!!   The cultures have grown out all but a couple of times so this doesn't even make sense.  We compromised and agreed that she will leave a clean catch sample (potty in a cup) but we won't start any antibiotic treatment until the culture comes back in 2 days.  I told Riley that when she is in a lot of pain we need to do a cath so that she doesn't have to suffer.  She pinky promised that she would tell me when it was bad.  So now we wait.  She says it's not so bad right now.  I just hope it stays that way.
> 
> I actually overheard the hag nurse say, "I'm not even going in that room" to another nurse that needed some help with the computer.  I started laughing and really wanted to call out into the hall, "you want a piece of me" but I wasn't sure she'd see the humor in it! Riley and I did though!


This office is so not listening to you guys anymore. I think you need to try and find a "fresh" doctor that has an office that will listen with concern for your child. This office seems not to care 100% about you guys anymore... I know you said something about the Mayo I think. Sometimes fresh eyes help!
Lori


----------



## DesigningMouse

mytwotinks said:


> I think that Riley may have another infection.  I had a little unpleasant interaction with a nurse I can't stand.  She once said when I called in "the doctor doesn't know what else to do and he doesn't know who would so I don't know what you want from me."  Yeah, she's not my favorite.
> 
> Today she told me that they had decided that Riley would be cath'ed every time she leaves a sample from now on.  I had never been told this and I am not really o.k. with them making medical decisions for my child without even asking me.  I said NO and gave my reasons and the nurse (I call her hag in my mind!) asked me "what do you want me to do."  Before I even knew it, I was being really snotty and said, "well for starters you could show a little compasion and then you can tell the doctor that I would like to discuss this before a decision is made."  I know I shouldn't have been so ugly to her, but I've had it!
> 
> 
> Basically the doctor is trying to convince me that she hasn't been getting infections that the "clean catch" samples just aren't sterile.  Whatever!!!!   The cultures have grown out all but a couple of times so this doesn't even make sense.  We compromised and agreed that she will leave a clean catch sample (potty in a cup) but we won't start any antibiotic treatment until the culture comes back in 2 days.  I told Riley that when she is in a lot of pain we need to do a cath so that she doesn't have to suffer.  She pinky promised that she would tell me when it was bad.  So now we wait.  She says it's not so bad right now.  I just hope it stays that way.
> 
> I actually overheard the hag nurse say, "I'm not even going in that room" to another nurse that needed some help with the computer.  I started laughing and really wanted to call out into the hall, "you want a piece of me" but I wasn't sure she'd see the humor in it! Riley and I did though!




That is HORRIBLE that she talked to you that way.  Since she didn't hesitate to say it it kind of makes ya wonder if the lack of professionalism is also something the dr. accepts.  I hope you're able to find a better dr. becasue these people sound like they got their training from a cracker jack box.


----------



## DesigningMouse

Thank you Teresa


----------



## TinaLala

So I need some inspiration!  I'm working on curtains for DD9 for her HM room and I can't seem to get my butt into gear.   I've had the fabric for about 6 mo and now I'm finally working on it.  The top is going to be a puff valance and then a shear behind it..I know super easy, but I just can't seem to get it done.  

Plus the other projects I have keep backing up.  I'm actually banned from Joanne's until I finish them .  How does everyone finish their projects?  How do you stay inspiried to finish?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

lovesdumbo said:


> Tnkrbelle565-if you do the Feb Dis meet you could fly down with DD & I out of Logan.  Your scrapbook pages for the Big Give look incredible!!!



I could fly out of Logan...or Manchester (Southwest)...I'll keep you posted if/when I find a good deal.  Thank you!!!


----------



## minnie2

bclydia said:


> I'd suggest using Cheez Whiz.  We had a poodle years ago who was epileptic and wouldn't take medication at all.  We would hide it in a teaspoon of Cheez Whiz and he'd take it no problem! Even the vet started using it when we took the dog in to be boarded.  So much easier than shoving it down the throat.  Good luck!





GoofyG said:


> We always wrap a pill in peanut butter.  Put it in the roof of their mouth as far back as possible.  They are so busy trying to lick the peanut butter that they swallow the pill.  It works every time for me.  Also our old vet would always stew chicken for a dog that needed to eat.  You might try it.



 Thanks for the suggestions!  I will try them.  Last night was awful he is still refusing food which is NOT like him at all!  Rhodesian Ridgebacks are known to eat and eat and then throw up and go back for more.  

He also peed in the house every few hours all last night it was awful.  
this morning I gave him some ginger root water I boiled for him last night with his 1 set of meds in them.  He drank it then pottyed outside.  

 Still o eating though.  I think when I run to get the car oil changed today I am going to lock him in the bathroom with some food just incase he has some accidents.  Daisy our other Ridgeback is in the crate.  

 Poor Daisy is so freaked out by him she is hiding under my computer desk right now.

 I am really not sure what I am going to do DH said he either starts to eat or collapses and then we do the deed.  Problem is if he collapses again I CAN"T get him to the car.  There is no way I can ask neighbors again to help me.  I can't lift him he is almost a 100 lbs and I have a broken back (spondylilothesis) and major back issues and DH just doesn't get that I can't physically lift him!  My neck/shoulder and right hand are already numb from the 1st time trying to lift him.  I am a bit freaked because I don't want the kids to see him if he does collapse again.  

Sorry I guess I needed to vent...  



mytwotinks said:


> I am getting really grumpy! First, I spent the morning at the hospital with Riley and now my computer won't read the pictures off of my memory card!!!!
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> I finished my big give outfit for Shay Lynne (BG#2) last night and I am mailing it tomorrow.  I can't wait to see pictures of her in it.  I really hope it fits!  I'd love to show it to you, but my stupid computer isn't agreeing with me tonight.





mytwotinks said:


> I think that Riley may have another infection.  I had a little unpleasant interaction with a nurse I can't stand.  She once said when I called in "the doctor doesn't know what else to do and he doesn't know who would so I don't know what you want from me."  Yeah, she's not my favorite.
> 
> Today she told me that they had decided that Riley would be cath'ed every time she leaves a sample from now on.  I had never been told this and I am not really o.k. with them making medical decisions for my child without even asking me.  I said NO and gave my reasons and the nurse (I call her hag in my mind!) asked me "what do you want me to do."  Before I even knew it, I was being really snotty and said, "well for starters you could show a little compasion and then you can tell the doctor that I would like to discuss this before a decision is made."  I know I shouldn't have been so ugly to her, but I've had it!
> 
> Basically the doctor is trying to convince me that she hasn't been getting infections that the "clean catch" samples just aren't sterile.  Whatever!!!!   The cultures have grown out all but a couple of times so this doesn't even make sense.  We compromised and agreed that she will leave a clean catch sample (potty in a cup) but we won't start any antibiotic treatment until the culture comes back in 2 days.  I told Riley that when she is in a lot of pain we need to do a cath so that she doesn't have to suffer.  She pinky promised that she would tell me when it was bad.  So now we wait.  She says it's not so bad right now.  I just hope it stays that way.
> 
> I actually overheard the hag nurse say, "I'm not even going in that room" to another nurse that needed some help with the computer.  I started laughing and really wanted to call out into the hall, "you want a piece of me" but I wasn't sure she'd see the humor in it! Riley and I did though!



 OH NO!  I hope Riley is doing better this am?  Any word on the Mayo?
You were defiantly MUCH nicer then I would have been!!!!!  My Jersey mouth would would have been all tude!  

 Please keep us up dated on what is going on.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I have been working on a bunch of projects tonight. Jenna all of a sudden got it in her head that she wanted all of the Fancy Nancy clothes and accessories. So she talked her grandpa into giving her $10 to buy a hat. When we got to Target she decided that she wanted it all. I told her that that was out of the question, because the cost would just be too much. So I agreed to make her a FN tutu skirt, a FN purse and to buy her a pair of sunglasses like the FN ones. So I worked on these items tonight and also made two t-shirt dresses for her friends and a nightgown for the littlest friend, Meranda. I still have a Flamingo outfit to make her for her to wear tomorrow when she goes for her first Eye Therapy appointment. I'm excited for her to start, because I want to see how this improves her. Well back to the sewing table.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mytwotinks said:


> I am getting really grumpy! First, I spent the morning at the hospital with Riley



Oh no...why were you at the hospital?  Is she okay today?  (if you answer this later down the thread...I apologize)


----------



## minnie2

TinaLala said:


> So I need some inspiration!  I'm working on curtains for DD9 for her HM room and I can't seem to get my butt into gear.   I've had the fabric for about 6 mo and now I'm finally working on it.  The top is going to be a puff valance and then a shear behind it..I know super easy, but I just can't seem to get it done.
> 
> Plus the other projects I have keep backing up.  I'm actually banned from Joanne's until I finish them .  How does everyone finish their projects?  How do you stay inspiried to finish?



Simple I either don't have enough material to even start a project or I can't afford to buy enough  to start it. 

Well actually right now i have a few I want to start.  Right now I am working on a patch work twirl for DD(8) then I have a minnie dot I want to do for our trip in Nov ad another skirt I want to make for her.  I also have gorgeous material that my cousin brought back for me from India to make kitchen curtains with but I just can't find the pattern i have in my mind any where.

So for now I told myself I can't even cut out any other projects until i finish one.


----------



## MegaWoman

mytwotinks said:


> I am getting really grumpy! First, I spent the morning at the hospital with Riley and now my computer won't read the pictures off of my memory card!!!!
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> I finished my big give outfit for Shay Lynne (BG#2) last night and I am mailing it tomorrow.  I can't wait to see pictures of her in it.  I really hope it fits!  I'd love to show it to you, but my stupid computer isn't agreeing with me tonight.




How far are you from Toronto?  Would a drive be out of the question?  We have a world class children's hospital, The Hospital for Sick Children (or "Sick Kids" as the locals call it!) has a great ER and you could "plan" a visit to Toronto and Riley could come down with something and you could visit the ER there.  We have universal healthcare in Canada, and I'm not sure if you would have to pay or not - I could look into it more for you.  PM me if you think you could do this, and I'll help in anyway I can.  

Stephanie


----------



## mommyof2princesses

It took to page 8,but I finally made it!  I worked really late Sun night at the store...til 3 am, then went in on Monday at 9 am till 3 pm so last night I came home and slept.... But I am here!  I have my colored pencil roll up to finish this mroning and I will send it out this afternoon.  I also have a men's t-shirt for dad and some magic washclothes for the kids.



candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to share a few designs!  I just finished the pictures up and wanted to share with everyone!
> 
> The first one is Abby in a Euro Cinderella hoody top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then olivia in her Belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Oliviain her Halloween outfit (I am also maing a Nightmare outfit JUSt like this one I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more I have to get pictures of and then I am going to start on the rest of the princess designs as well as a Few Christmas Disney items, and some Hello Kitty Halloween ones!
> 
> O, and I am back now from my mini vacation to my MIL's while she was on vacation!  Had an awesome time babysitting her pooch and house!  lol, She has a rather large house with a pool so the kids were in heaven playing hide and go seek and swimming!
> 
> Candice



They are all beautiful!  I love the little hoodies on them.  Very cute!



candicenicole19 said:


> Oh and we are going on a DINSEY CRUISE!  We do not have the dates yet BUT...........................................................................................................................................................................................................
> It is through Make a wish!  Zoe is super excited (As are the other 2 girls!) Her wish was to go on a Disney Cruise and to spend a night in Cinderella's Castle so we are all super excited!  We do not have our exact dates yet and might not until just a few weeks before we depart so I have to get to work on making some outfits and FAST!  lol
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitment with ya!
> 
> Candice



congratulations!  Nice choice on a wish!



minnie2 said:


> Those are so cute and so is your dd!
> 
> 
> YEAH!
> 
> Some good news ROCKY IS COMING HOME TONIGHT!
> 
> It is still touch and go but they think he will start eating when he is home.  He has never been in a kennel type situation in his whole 10 yrs.  when we go away I always got a pet sitter or just brought him with us.  So that could very well be why he isn't eating.  His electrolytes are still bad but his stomach was bad so the vet thinks if we can get him eating they will improve.
> 
> Please keep saying your prayers for my baby!



Very happy to hear he is home.  I am sorry he still isn't doing well.  I have no suggestions for the eating, but wanted t give you some  .  Hang in there.



mytwotinks said:


> I think that Riley may have another infection.  I had a little unpleasant interaction with a nurse I can't stand.  She once said when I called in "the doctor doesn't know what else to do and he doesn't know who would so I don't know what you want from me."  Yeah, she's not my favorite.
> 
> Today she told me that they had decided that Riley would be cath'ed every time she leaves a sample from now on.  I had never been told this and I am not really o.k. with them making medical decisions for my child without even asking me.  I said NO and gave my reasons and the nurse (I call her hag in my mind!) asked me "what do you want me to do."  Before I even knew it, I was being really snotty and said, "well for starters you could show a little compasion and then you can tell the doctor that I would like to discuss this before a decision is made."  I know I shouldn't have been so ugly to her, but I've had it!
> 
> Basically the doctor is trying to convince me that she hasn't been getting infections that the "clean catch" samples just aren't sterile.  Whatever!!!!   The cultures have grown out all but a couple of times so this doesn't even make sense.  We compromised and agreed that she will leave a clean catch sample (potty in a cup) but we won't start any antibiotic treatment until the culture comes back in 2 days.  I told Riley that when she is in a lot of pain we need to do a cath so that she doesn't have to suffer.  She pinky promised that she would tell me when it was bad.  So now we wait.  She says it's not so bad right now.  I just hope it stays that way.
> 
> I actually overheard the hag nurse say, "I'm not even going in that room" to another nurse that needed some help with the computer.  I started laughing and really wanted to call out into the hall, "you want a piece of me" but I wasn't sure she'd see the humor in it! Riley and I did though!



it is ridiculous the way that nurse treats you and Riley.  I would have had enough.  I hope you hear from Mayo soon and find out from your insurance how to get in there.  She needs to see some professionals with compasion.


----------



## karebear1

mytwotinks said:


> I think that Riley may have another infection.  I had a little unpleasant interaction with a nurse I can't stand.  She once said when I called in "the doctor doesn't know what else to do and he doesn't know who would so I don't know what you want from me."  Yeah, she's not my favorite.
> 
> Today she told me that they had decided that Riley would be cath'ed every time she leaves a sample from now on.  I had never been told this and I am not really o.k. with them making medical decisions for my child without even asking me.  I said NO and gave my reasons and the nurse (I call her hag in my mind!) asked me "what do you want me to do."  Before I even knew it, I was being really snotty and said, "well for starters you could show a little compasion and then you can tell the doctor that I would like to discuss this before a decision is made."  I know I shouldn't have been so ugly to her, but I've had it!
> 
> Basically the doctor is trying to convince me that she hasn't been getting infections that the "clean catch" samples just aren't sterile.  Whatever!!!!   The cultures have grown out all but a couple of times so this doesn't even make sense.  We compromised and agreed that she will leave a clean catch sample (potty in a cup) but we won't start any antibiotic treatment until the culture comes back in 2 days.  I told Riley that when she is in a lot of pain we need to do a cath so that she doesn't have to suffer.  She pinky promised that she would tell me when it was bad.  So now we wait.  She says it's not so bad right now.  I just hope it stays that way.
> 
> I actually overheard the hag nurse say, "I'm not even going in that room" to another nurse that needed some help with the computer.  I started laughing and really wanted to call out into the hall, "you want a piece of me" but I wasn't sure she'd see the humor in it! Riley and I did though!



Denise-  it really sounds like it's time to change Dr.'s  Did you inform your Dr. about his nurses attitude? They have definetly thrown in the towel where your DD is concerned. CHANGE CHANGE CHANGE!!! It'll probably be the best thign you'll do for her.


----------



## jessica52877

Dallas' Wall E outfit! I made the pants about 2 weeks ago and had everything for the shirt, but was putting it off, so I finished it up last night!
















Oh, you ask why the word Wall E is crooked! I have no idea besides it was midnight! I swear I made sure it was straight! because I knew it would ruin the whole shirt if it wasn't!!! Dallas doesn't even notice it though.


----------



## minnie2

jessica52877 said:


> Dallas' Wall E outfit! I made the pants about 2 weeks ago and had everything for the shirt, but was putting it off, so I finished it up last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you ask why the word Wall E is crooked! I have no idea besides it was midnight! I swear I made sure it was straight! because I knew it would ruin the whole shirt if it wasn't!!! Dallas doesn't even notice it though.



It looks great!  He is a little boy if he is anything like Kyle everything is crocked on him so no one will ever know that it is sewn crocked.


----------



## Stephres

Hi, I finally made it over. I was very depressed yesterday (thanks for the birthday wishes) because the ent (ear, nose and throat) doctor I was supposed to see postponed the appointment to next week because she is stuck in the airport in Atlanta. The new appointment is next week. Fortunately, my husband is smarter than I am and told me to call back and find out if another doctor in the practice could see me sooner, so I am going in Friday. I know my problems pale in comparison to Riley's and others, but I have had earaches and sinus headaches since the end of May so I was really hoping that yesterday would be the day I would get help for them. I can wait until Friday though. 

Love all the new stuff. Maybe I will try to sew today to take my mind off of things. 

T: I wouldn't worry too much about the cake. I ordered one for Megan the first year we went to the princess lunch in Norway and they forgot it. We ended up going to Beaches and Cream and the cms turned out the light and sang to her when they brought her ice cream. She was much more excited than she would have been had they plopped a cake on the table at lunch. I know I am talking to you, but just try to roll with it and you'll have a great time.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

jessica52877 said:


> Dallas' Wall E outfit! I made the pants about 2 weeks ago and had everything for the shirt, but was putting it off, so I finished it up last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you ask why the word Wall E is crooked! I have no idea besides it was midnight! I swear I made sure it was straight! because I knew it would ruin the whole shirt if it wasn't!!! Dallas doesn't even notice it though.



It came out great! Did you machine embrodier the wall-e, or is is applique? I love it!  And it doesn't look crooked to me...but who knows!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well, here are my MT souviniers!! The Kallispell Joann's was AWESOME!! I found the Mickey Disco Dot I wanted for $3/yard!!! They only had about 2.5 yards, but I was very happy! Also, does that striped fabric coordinate with the mickey? It was right next to it, but I wasnt sure. Also got some cool tink, snoopy and poohbear!!! Got some disney cuties for 1.50/yard - not my favorite, but the girls just love it!! All the fabrics were on clearance except the red/black mickey icons and the summer snoopy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy



Wow!  What great finds!  I am looking forward to our MIL trip next month.  She has 3 joanns!



billwendy said:


> Here are a few pictures of Camp Promise. It was a wonderful year - only one incident of seizures and some sunburn - other than that everyone was happy and healthy! It was an amazing time, and I learned so much about acceptance, love and taking life for what ya got. Hopefully the campers learned some things too = lol!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a snow ball for all of you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for asking and thinking of us while we were at camp!!!
> 
> Wendy



Wow!  they looked like they all had fun!  Love the boys in their aprons!  And look at all that snow.  Living in the south, I forgot what real snow looks like!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is my latest.  The kids wore these to our army family support group picinic.



They came out great!  I love the dress!



t-beri said:


> GOOD MORNING. A quick post before I star catching up.  Here is the princess pillowcase top and capris I made for Hannah.  I had to upsize the armholes which only went to 7 and for some reason when I look at the pants one leg seems longer than the other but when I fold them in half they match up...I don't have a size 10 model so...I am keeping my fingers crossed that it fits and the legs are the same length.
> But anyway, here it is...



I love it!  I love that material and I love pillowcase dresses...so I love it all!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Well here is the casual fairy princess so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have make the "fluffy" skirt part and put a hook an eye in the vest part
> 
> And here is Logans Big Give outfit- It's not as fancy as I was hoping for but I hope he likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little something else for the Big Give #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the pirate ship, it is coming along nicely a little more paint and it'll be ready for all the little pirates and princesses coming on saturday!



The outfits came out great!  and, I love your pirate ship.  My girls would go nuts over it.  We have a cheesy metal swing set that has seen better days.  In fact, next year my vegetable garden is taking over an the swing set is going bon voyage!

forgive me my typos...I am still a little tired.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Hi, I finally made it over. I was very depressed yesterday (thanks for the birthday wishes) because the ent (ear, nose and throat) doctor I was supposed to see postponed the appointment to next week because she is stuck in the airport in Atlanta. The new appointment is next week. Fortunately, my husband is smarter than I am and told me to call back and find out if another doctor in the practice could see me sooner, so I am going in Friday. I know my problems pale in comparison to Riley's and others, but I have had earaches and sinus headaches since the end of May so I was really hoping that yesterday would be the day I would get help for them. I can wait until Friday though.
> 
> Love all the new stuff. Maybe I will try to sew today to take my mind off of things.
> 
> T: I wouldn't worry too much about the cake. I ordered one for Megan the first year we went to the princess lunch in Norway and they forgot it. We ended up going to Beaches and Cream and the cms turned out the light and sang to her when they brought her ice cream. She was much more excited than she would have been had they plopped a cake on the table at lunch. I know I am talking to you, but just try to roll with it and you'll have a great time.


Feel better Sorry the dr canceled.  Happy bday and good luck on friday I hope you get some much needed relief.


----------



## jessica52877

mommyof2princesses said:


> It came out great! Did you machine embrodier the wall-e, or is is applique? I love it!  And it doesn't look crooked to me...but who knows!




It is machine appliqued. I call it cheating! It is one of the few designs I like on the machine! I had it all planned to do by hand but then wanted to try that one out when i saw it. 

It is much more satisfying to me to do it by hand.


----------



## Clutterbug

Hello ladies!  Sorry to be such a stranger around here, but I always seem to end up in "catch-up"/window shopper mode rather than having time to post. You ladies amaze me as always with your creativity and productivity.

I'm posting today because I have a few things to share.  These are the autograph books that I made for the MAW Big Give #2.  I haven't scrapped in ages.  These were fun projects.






And here are the outfits that I made the kids for the 4th of July.

Megan





Megan helping Wyatt smile





Both of them


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

First...Good morning!

Next...two cents on the Wal Mart Fabric Dept.  One of my Dad's friends and his wife work for a company that supplies fabric to WM  (she designs patterns...what a cool job!)...they have been told that yes they will be getting rid of the fabric dept. over the next 3-4 years in all WM.  I sure hope it takes a while...there are no other fabric stores in my town!  I will have to drive to get to one.


----------



## revrob

mytwotinks said:


> I think that Riley may have another infection.  I had a little unpleasant interaction with a nurse I can't stand.  She once said when I called in "the doctor doesn't know what else to do and he doesn't know who would so I don't know what you want from me."  Yeah, she's not my favorite.
> 
> Today she told me that they had decided that Riley would be cath'ed every time she leaves a sample from now on.  I had never been told this and I am not really o.k. with them making medical decisions for my child without even asking me.  I said NO and gave my reasons and the nurse (I call her hag in my mind!) asked me "what do you want me to do."  Before I even knew it, I was being really snotty and said, "well for starters you could show a little compasion and then you can tell the doctor that I would like to discuss this before a decision is made."  I know I shouldn't have been so ugly to her, but I've had it!
> 
> Basically the doctor is trying to convince me that she hasn't been getting infections that the "clean catch" samples just aren't sterile.  Whatever!!!!   The cultures have grown out all but a couple of times so this doesn't even make sense.  We compromised and agreed that she will leave a clean catch sample (potty in a cup) but we won't start any antibiotic treatment until the culture comes back in 2 days.  I told Riley that when she is in a lot of pain we need to do a cath so that she doesn't have to suffer.  She pinky promised that she would tell me when it was bad.  So now we wait.  She says it's not so bad right now.  I just hope it stays that way.
> 
> I actually overheard the hag nurse say, "I'm not even going in that room" to another nurse that needed some help with the computer.  I started laughing and really wanted to call out into the hall, "you want a piece of me" but I wasn't sure she'd see the humor in it! Riley and I did though!



I'm sorry that nurse was so mean!  That's just wrong!  I'm sorry Riley continues to have problems.  I sure hope something works out soon.


----------



## Twins+2more

clutterbug

I love your autograph books.   They turned out GREAT


----------



## hunter1211

Clutterbug said:


> Hello ladies!  Sorry to be such a stranger around here, but I always seem to end up in "catch-up"/window shopper mode rather than having time to post. You ladies amaze me as always with your creativity and productivity.
> 
> I'm posting today because I have a few things to share.  These are the autograph books that I made for the MAW Big Give #2.  I haven't scrapped in ages.  These were fun projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the outfits that I made the kids for the 4th of July.
> 
> Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan helping Wyatt smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them



Those are cute 4th of July outfits and autograph books!  Great job!  If you don't mind me asking, how did you make those autograph books?  I am going to Disney World in September and we have 5 kids that are going for the 1st time, so I would love to make something for them.  Thanks!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

jessica52877 said:


> Dallas' Wall E outfit! I made the pants about 2 weeks ago and had everything for the shirt, but was putting it off, so I finished it up last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you ask why the word Wall E is crooked! I have no idea besides it was midnight! I swear I made sure it was straight! because I knew it would ruin the whole shirt if it wasn't!!! Dallas doesn't even notice it though.



I love the Wall E set.  Do you mind telling me where you got/bought the Wall-e embroidery design?  Is it one of Brother's cartridge?


----------



## Clutterbug

candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to share a few designs!  I just finished the pictures up and wanted to share with everyone!
> 
> The first one is Abby in a Euro Cinderella hoody top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then olivia in her Belle dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Oliviain her Halloween outfit (I am also maing a Nightmare outfit JUSt like this one I think



These are all so great!  I just love knits and I need to learn to sew with them.  The cruise sounds fabulous!




t-beri said:


> Welcome home those outfits are the sweetest!!!
> 
> While ya'll were moving the board I went and sent out Hannah's Princess outfit (MAW#1)
> I am so nervous, it would suck to be anticipating it's arrival and then it not fit.     So keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> NOW, onto Lily's minnie outfit and Cinderella story book twirl.  Which one do I do first.  IF I only get one done before Fri.  Do I want her to go to 1900 PF princessless or go to MK minnie mouse-less??  The kids all have matching appliqued tees (except Lily's is going onto a peasant top) Goofy, Donald, Mickey and Minnie. I suppose worse comes to worst Lily's applique can go onto a t-shirt like the rest.  So I should work on the Cindy twirl????  And who thinks I should do a tutu underneath since I don't have a pettis and we are going to meet Cinderella????  SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!!
> 
> And I still haven't decided on a skirt pattern for minnie.



I would say go with the princess twirl first since you already have a plan for that.  It will be perfectly appropriate for MK.  It will be okay if she's dressed differently because it's her special day!  Now get to work!!  





LisaZoe said:


> Thanks for the reassuring words about the shorts.




Lisa - I think the shorts were perfect.  Wyatt is 6 and he would love them!



eeyore3847 said:


> awww - thanks!



Good to see you posting again Lori!  



TinaLala said:


> So I need some inspiration!  I'm working on curtains for DD9 for her HM room and I can't seem to get my butt into gear.   I've had the fabric for about 6 mo and now I'm finally working on it.  The top is going to be a puff valance and then a shear behind it..I know super easy, but I just can't seem to get it done.
> 
> Plus the other projects I have keep backing up.  I'm actually banned from Joanne's until I finish them .  How does everyone finish their projects?  How do you stay inspiried to finish?




I say go through your pile of projects and pick the one that is either the quickest or inspires you the most.  Once you get going your mojo should come back. 




minnie2 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!  I will try them.  Last night was awful he is still refusing food which is NOT like him at all!  Rhodesian Ridgebacks are known to eat and eat and then throw up and go back for more.
> 
> He also peed in the house every few hours all last night it was awful.
> this morning I gave him some ginger root water I boiled for him last night with his 1 set of meds in them.  He drank it then pottyed outside.
> 
> Still o eating though.  I think when I run to get the car oil changed today I am going to lock him in the bathroom with some food just incase he has some accidents.  Daisy our other Ridgeback is in the crate.
> 
> Poor Daisy is so freaked out by him she is hiding under my computer desk right now.
> 
> I am really not sure what I am going to do DH said he either starts to eat or collapses and then we do the deed.  Problem is if he collapses again I CAN"T get him to the car.  There is no way I can ask neighbors again to help me.  I can't lift him he is almost a 100 lbs and I have a broken back (spondylilothesis) and major back issues and DH just doesn't get that I can't physically lift him!  My neck/shoulder and right hand are already numb from the 1st time trying to lift him.  I am a bit freaked because I don't want the kids to see him if he does collapse again.
> 
> Sorry I guess I needed to vent...



I hopw your big guy starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

jessica52877 said:


> Dallas' Wall E outfit! I made the pants about 2 weeks ago and had everything for the shirt, but was putting it off, so I finished it up last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you ask why the word Wall E is crooked! I have no idea besides it was midnight! I swear I made sure it was straight! because I knew it would ruin the whole shirt if it wasn't!!! Dallas doesn't even notice it though.



I really like this set.  First one I've seen for a boy I think.  I so adore this movie.  My daughter has seen it now 2 times, and is actually pushing for a third.  I think it's time her Daddy took her  Anyway I think the WALL E looks artistic  And at least it isn't "sleep bidding" on ebay, it's just sleepy artistic lettering


----------



## Clutterbug

jessica52877 said:


> Dallas' Wall E outfit! I made the pants about 2 weeks ago and had everything for the shirt, but was putting it off, so I finished it up last night!



I love that!  The applique looks so nice on the black tee and I love the shorts.  


Twins+2more said:


> clutterbug
> 
> I love your autograph books.   They turned out GREAT



Thanks!



hunter1211 said:


> Those are cute 4th of July outfits and autograph books!  Great job!  If you don't mind me asking, how did you make those autograph books?  I am going to Disney World in September and we have 5 kids that are going for the 1st time, so I would love to make something for them.  Thanks!



 Thanks so much! I made these autograph books out of some albums that I found at the dollar store.  The covers were thin chipboard and they had board book pages.  I removed the pages, cut them down, decorated them and used them to  reinforce the covers (which I also altered).  Then I cut plain cardstock pages.  I had intended to alter plain, spiralbound bound books, but of course I couldn't find them anywhere around here and I had to get the books  finished this weekend.     If I were doing more, I would opt for a pre-made book since it would be sturdier.  Last I looked they had lots of styles at Oriental Trading Co.


----------



## sohappy

jessica52877 said:


> Dallas' Wall E outfit! I made the pants about 2 weeks ago and had everything for the shirt, but was putting it off, so I finished it up last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you ask why the word Wall E is crooked! I have no idea besides it was midnight! I swear I made sure it was straight! because I knew it would ruin the whole shirt if it wasn't!!! Dallas doesn't even notice it though.



That is AMAZING!  I love it much more than the shirts I made for sure!



Stephres said:


> Hi, I finally made it over. I was very depressed yesterday (thanks for the birthday wishes) because the ent (ear, nose and throat) doctor I was supposed to see postponed the appointment to next week because she is stuck in the airport in Atlanta. The new appointment is next week. Fortunately, my husband is smarter than I am and told me to call back and find out if another doctor in the practice could see me sooner, so I am going in Friday. I know my problems pale in comparison to Riley's and others, but I have had earaches and sinus headaches since the end of May so I was really hoping that yesterday would be the day I would get help for them. I can wait until Friday though.



So sorry you are feeling bad- and on your birthday too!  That is just not fair!  Hope the doc does wonders for you on Friday.



jessica52877 said:


> It is machine appliqued. I call it cheating! It is one of the few designs I like on the machine! I had it all planned to do by hand but then wanted to try that one out when i saw it.
> 
> It is much more satisfying to me to do it by hand.



Whew!  I am so glad that you said it was machine done.  It is just soooo perfect.  I was feeling especially untalented.  I too really appreciate the hand pieced ones.  I feel a much better sense of accomplishment with those.  where did you get the design?  I think that my boys NEED that shirt!



Clutterbug said:


> Hello ladies!  Sorry to be such a stranger around here, but I always seem to end up in "catch-up"/window shopper mode rather than having time to post. You ladies amaze me as always with your creativity and productivity.
> 
> I'm posting today because I have a few things to share.  These are the autograph books that I made for the MAW Big Give #2.  I haven't scrapped in ages.  These were fun projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the outfits that I made the kids for the 4th of July.
> 
> Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan helping Wyatt smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them



Great job on the autograph books!  The kids are adorable and the outfits are cute too.


----------



## bigdisgrandma

mytwotinks said:


> I think that Riley may have another infection.  I had a little unpleasant interaction with a nurse I can't stand.  She once said when I called in "the doctor doesn't know what else to do and he doesn't know who would so I don't know what you want from me."  Yeah, she's not my favorite.
> 
> Today she told me that they had decided that Riley would be cath'ed every time she leaves a sample from now on.  I had never been told this and I am not really o.k. with them making medical decisions for my child without even asking me.  I said NO and gave my reasons and the nurse (I call her hag in my mind!) asked me "what do you want me to do."  Before I even knew it, I was being really snotty and said, "well for starters you could show a little compasion and then you can tell the doctor that I would like to discuss this before a decision is made."  I know I shouldn't have been so ugly to her, but I've had it!
> 
> Basically the doctor is trying to convince me that she hasn't been getting infections that the "clean catch" samples just aren't sterile.  Whatever!!!!   The cultures have grown out all but a couple of times so this doesn't even make sense.  We compromised and agreed that she will leave a clean catch sample (potty in a cup) but we won't start any antibiotic treatment until the culture comes back in 2 days.  I told Riley that when she is in a lot of pain we need to do a cath so that she doesn't have to suffer.  She pinky promised that she would tell me when it was bad.  So now we wait.  She says it's not so bad right now.  I just hope it stays that way.
> 
> I actually overheard the hag nurse say, "I'm not even going in that room" to another nurse that needed some help with the computer.  I started laughing and really wanted to call out into the hall, "you want a piece of me" but I wasn't sure she'd see the humor in it! Riley and I did though!



Denise,
Before I give up my new addiction to this thread in the name of the Big Give for Karlyn, I really want to respond to this post.  I am a pediatric nurse and I work for a group of 48 pediatricians.  If you have not done so yet, please tell the doctor what the nurse said and how you and Riley were treated.  I would also let him know that you would like to make a written complaint concerning the incident.  If the office has an office manager, do the same thing with the manager.  You could also contact your insurance company and tell them about this.  Sadly, not everyone who works in pediatrics love kids and want the best for them.  I agree that if possible, it is probably time to look for another physician that you can communicate with and who will communicate with you.  Remember, you are the consumer and it is no different than choosing where you shop.  If you don't get good service, let them know, give them a chance to make things right and if it doesn't happen, find someone else who will give you and Riley the care you deserve.  I pray for the best for you and for Riley and some answers that will give you comfort and peace. 

(Sorry to butt in, but I just had to!)
By the way, I love your name!
Denise (bigdisgrandma)


----------



## Trixie15

I have been wanting to post to this thread forever!  I was around when the original thread was started (the first part one!) and then got busy and never actually sewed (or finished) anything.  Well I finally finished this twirl skirt for my youngest dd!

I am going to sew some decorative buttons on that strip of yellow ribbon as soon as I decide which ones I definitely want to use.

I made this skirt with the original idea of having it to use this summer, but then I got to thinking it would be so cute to have some custom stuff for Disneyworld next May.  You can't see, but she is wearing white bike shorts under these.  If it ends up being too short next May, I can add another ruffle to add some length.  It looked really short when I was holding it up, but I think it looks just the right length actually on her ... right now.  But if she shoots up 2 inches by May then we're in trouble, ha ha!






Here is a Euro ruffle that I added to one of the white blocks





Here is an inset ruffle and the yellow ribbon for the buttons





Here is a row of pompons that I added as well





I posted this on several message boards because I'm really proud that I actually FINISHED something, lol.  I'm notorious for starting a project and quitting half way through!


----------



## CampbellScot

Hey all!! Just wanted to drop by the new thread and say howdy do! I sort of dropped off the face of the earth for a while.

anyhow... 

My Two Tinks:
I hope Riley is feeling better soon. I'm not sure what she's dealing with, but as a child I had massive kidney and bladder infections and issues abound. I wee'd in cups 84,000 times. It sounds like the nurses and doctors are being ugly to you b/c they don't know how to help Riley but instead of saying "We dont' know"...they blame you instead and it sounds like they are making threats as in "Okay well if you INSIST on coming in, then we are going to do something unpleasant to Riley from now on..." as a deterrent to keep you from the office. If a person hasn't experienced kidney and bladder issues, then they don't know the misery...the aches, the fevers, the horrible uncomfortable feeling that you have to wee but can't...or don't really have to. It's wretched.

sounds like it's time to find a new practice. I had some wonderful nurses work with me when I was young and I had some sadistic wenches who told me I was sick all the time b/c I was BAD and that I was going to have to have my kidneys cut out.

nice huh? Don't let them bully you! As someone stated before, you are the consumer. You have a right to a certain level of service. If you don't get it, COMPLAIN...loudly.

hang in there...prayers for Riley!!!


----------



## revrob

Trixie15 said:


> I have been wanting to post to this thread forever!  I was around when the original thread was started (the first part one!) and then got busy and never actually sewed (or finished) anything.  Well I finally finished this twirl skirt for my youngest dd!
> 
> I am going to sew some decorative buttons on that strip of yellow ribbon as soon as I decide which ones I definitely want to use.
> 
> I made this skirt with the original idea of having it to use this summer, but then I got to thinking it would be so cute to have some custom stuff for Disneyworld next May.  You can't see, but she is wearing white bike shorts under these.  If it ends up being too short next May, I can add another ruffle to add some length.  It looked really short when I was holding it up, but I think it looks just the right length actually on her ... right now.  But if she shoots up 2 inches by May then we're in trouble, ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Euro ruffle that I added to one of the white blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an inset ruffle and the yellow ribbon for the buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a row of pompons that I added as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on several message boards because I'm really proud that I actually FINISHED something, lol.  I'm notorious for starting a project and quitting half way through!




WOW!  That is beautiful!  You should be proud - you did a great job!


----------



## Jajone

Our local Hancock's is having a one day sewing machine sale. The ad says 2008 Singer sew and serge sewing machine with an option to buy a side cutter. They advertise it at $99. I purchased one a long time ago this way at Big Lots, but it is not a known brand. It was one usually sold to schools (at least that is what they claimed). It had no bells and whistles, but it still works fine and actually appliques better than my new one. I have had a Brother since xmas that I love. The only reason I want this one is because I've wanted a serger. Has anyone seen or purchased these machines? Are they worth the money? Hubby has given me the green light to get it    but I don't want it if it's not any good.


----------



## Twins+2more

Trixie15 said:


> I have been wanting to post to this thread forever!  I was around when the original thread was started (the first part one!) and then got busy and never actually sewed (or finished) anything.  Well I finally finished this twirl skirt for my youngest dd!
> 
> I am going to sew some decorative buttons on that strip of yellow ribbon as soon as I decide which ones I definitely want to use.
> 
> I made this skirt with the original idea of having it to use this summer, but then I got to thinking it would be so cute to have some custom stuff for Disneyworld next May.  You can't see, but she is wearing white bike shorts under these.  If it ends up being too short next May, I can add another ruffle to add some length.  It looked really short when I was holding it up, but I think it looks just the right length actually on her ... right now.  But if she shoots up 2 inches by May then we're in trouble, ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Euro ruffle that I added to one of the white blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an inset ruffle and the yellow ribbon for the buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a row of pompons that I added as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on several message boards because I'm really proud that I actually FINISHED something, lol.  I'm notorious for starting a project and quitting half way through!




Your skirt is AWSOME.  I love the bright summery fabrics.  The little extra details that you added are so "magical".  I've never seen the pom pom balls on a skirt (how cute).  Im sure your very proud, you have a lot to be proud of.  Good job.

CampbellScott, Its good to see you again.


----------



## snubie

MyTwoTinks - I am so sorry that you have to go through all this hassle to only be treated so poorly and to be disrespected by the nurse.  I will continue to keep Riley in my thoughts.

I actually went to Walmart today.  I never go to Walmart but it was nearby and I had some time to waste.  Today is DD's first day at day camp/preschool. The preschool she is going to in Sept runs a summer program and Lauren will be going this week and a week in August as a precursor to school.  I had a bit of a hard time leaving her but she was fine.  She did not cooperate with pictures but this was as we were leaving to house this AM.  She has her bathing suit on under her clothes.









On to Walmart - here is what I found:
Back to school fabric that I love!




Princess fabric for our day at Dutch Wonderland in 3 weeks
Small red and black dots in preparation for making a Minnie dress (if I ever convince DH to go to WDW again)
Tink fabric and Mickey Mouse fabric because it was there




Fabric art:





And I finished my Stitch applique:




His claws are painted on but everything else is satin stitched (even those little teeth).


----------



## AQW

Hi ladies, I made the move!  

I'm on a mission to find that Disney embroidery machine at a WalMart near me... if you have any pixie dust to spare, send it my way!  

In good news, the machine I broke last week looks like it can be repaired for less than $25 - he said the assembly wasn't well-attached in the first place, so he is going to make a couple of changes for me.  Of course he also wanted to show me the Husqvarna Designer SE-1 he's clearancing out for a mere $3000...    I did look more than once at a Scandinavian 400, but when I tried someone's out last night I didn't really like it.  Both my bottom-basement Brother and my Singer Scholastic sew better IMO.  I'd really like a computerized machine, though!

Hoping to have my Brother machine back tomorrow... I'm very close to finishing a few projects and I'd love to post them!


----------



## t-beri

jessica52877 said:


> Dallas' Wall E outfit! I made the pants about 2 weeks ago and had everything for the shirt, but was putting it off, so I finished it up last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you ask why the word Wall E is crooked! I have no idea besides it was midnight! I swear I made sure it was straight! because I knew it would ruin the whole shirt if it wasn't!!! Dallas doesn't even notice it though.



I am always amazed by your appliques.  I really love this Wall-E one!!  It's not crooked on purpose??? 


Okay.  Well after a minor heart failure yesterday I am back on track to leave on Fri.

So everyone is a little puzzled by my cake fit (except my DH who strangely totally understood). And I'll admit that now it seems a little silly, I just couldn't believe that in WDW there was no way to get a cinderella cake for my DD!  I also didn't think there was a snowballs chance in FLORIDA that they would actually offer to change my reservations.  I just thought they'd relent and let me pick up the stupid chocolate cake topper from the GF bakery and take it to WCC w/ me. But in the end I got a chocolate cake w/ chocolate mousse filling and chocolate icing and a Cinderella and a red power ranger (for my nephew) cake toppers.

Then I found out that I had not updated my address on my paypal account and the tees that Lisazoe was sending me had arrived at the wrong house(wrong for 3 years wrong).  Fortunately I'm a bit of a *&^% and I didn't mind ringing the doorbell at 9 am to see if they had my package.  Which they did and all is right again w/ the world. 
AND just so you all know her appliqués are just as just as impressive in person.  Mac loved his.  

Here's the thing.  I joined this thread to learn how to use my crafty wiles to make beautiful customs for my daughter without having to pay custom prices.  

BUT ya'll just go and make stuff way better than I could...stuff that I want, like appliqués and then I have to buy them. 
THIS is not the way it was suppose to work. 

Fortunately my husband and I strive to give as little money to corporate america as possible and spend our money w/ local and small businesses as often as possible (especially w/ so many foreigners investing in American companies right now), so I feel that these are investments in America and that gives me the warm fuzzies.

I am so glad that I have all of you though, cause who else would pull me out of the fire when I am obsessing over FLUFF 5 days before my trip.  THANK YOU LISA (designingmouse) for making sure that Little has beautiful fluffiness of her own for her lovestruc 
And who else would totally understand that I was going to completely obsess over the details b/c it's what I do?

I totally was on the verge of disappearing from all web life last week ( I deleted my myspace under the suspicion that noone would notice and noone did. Not even my hubby.  Though he probably would've if he checked his personal page but since I am not #1 or even in the top 10 on his band page he didn't even know.  So I was pretty much decided to disappear once I got through Hannahs give BUT now I realize that I need you all. Well, most of you To be fair I'd vowed to stop being seen socially IRL as well.

Thanks to everyone who commented on Hannah's princess outfit, I was worried it was too plain.  

I know that I am coordinating one of the new gives and but I have not checked it out.  I am on my way there right now to check it out and post.   

And BTW, DENISE:  you were so way nicer than I would've been.  I gave the ER doc what for just for trying to touch my foot (w/ the needle in it) w/out having introduced himself.  DH was almost peeing his pants.  I SO hope you are able to get into Mayo....though personally I vote for going to Canada.  I tried to convince DH to move there, but no dice. 

See ya'll in a bit.


----------



## jham

jessica52877 said:


> Dallas' Wall E outfit! I made the pants about 2 weeks ago and had everything for the shirt, but was putting it off, so I finished it up last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you ask why the word Wall E is crooked! I have no idea besides it was midnight! I swear I made sure it was straight! because I knew it would ruin the whole shirt if it wasn't!!! Dallas doesn't even notice it though.



That is really cool!  I did not even notice the crooked Wall E until you pointed it out.  



Clutterbug said:


> Hello ladies!  Sorry to be such a stranger around here, but I always seem to end up in "catch-up"/window shopper mode rather than having time to post. You ladies amaze me as always with your creativity and productivity.
> 
> I'm posting today because I have a few things to share.  These are the autograph books that I made for the MAW Big Give #2.  I haven't scrapped in ages.  These were fun projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the outfits that I made the kids for the 4th of July.
> 
> Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan helping Wyatt smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them



Love the outfits and the autograph books!  It makes me want to start scrapbooking again!  They look so cute!



Trixie15 said:


> I have been wanting to post to this thread forever!  I was around when the original thread was started (the first part one!) and then got busy and never actually sewed (or finished) anything.  Well I finally finished this twirl skirt for my youngest dd!
> 
> I am going to sew some decorative buttons on that strip of yellow ribbon as soon as I decide which ones I definitely want to use.
> 
> I made this skirt with the original idea of having it to use this summer, but then I got to thinking it would be so cute to have some custom stuff for Disneyworld next May.  You can't see, but she is wearing white bike shorts under these.  If it ends up being too short next May, I can add another ruffle to add some length.  It looked really short when I was holding it up, but I think it looks just the right length actually on her ... right now.  But if she shoots up 2 inches by May then we're in trouble, ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Euro ruffle that I added to one of the white blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an inset ruffle and the yellow ribbon for the buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a row of pompons that I added as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on several message boards because I'm really proud that I actually FINISHED something, lol.  I'm notorious for starting a project and quitting half way through!



Soooo cute!  I really love patchwork twirl skirts!



CampbellScot said:


> Hey all!! Just wanted to drop by the new thread and say howdy do! I sort of dropped off the face of the earth for a while.
> 
> anyhow...
> 
> My Two Tinks:
> I hope Riley is feeling better soon. I'm not sure what she's dealing with, but as a child I had massive kidney and bladder infections and issues abound. I wee'd in cups 84,000 times. It sounds like the nurses and doctors are being ugly to you b/c they don't know how to help Riley but instead of saying "We dont' know"...they blame you instead and it sounds like they are making threats as in "Okay well if you INSIST on coming in, then we are going to do something unpleasant to Riley from now on..." as a deterrent to keep you from the office. If a person hasn't experienced kidney and bladder issues, then they don't know the misery...the aches, the fevers, the horrible uncomfortable feeling that you have to wee but can't...or don't really have to. It's wretched.
> 
> sounds like it's time to find a new practice. I had some wonderful nurses work with me when I was young and I had some sadistic wenches who told me I was sick all the time b/c I was BAD and that I was going to have to have my kidneys cut out.
> 
> nice huh? Don't let them bully you! As someone stated before, you are the consumer. You have a right to a certain level of service. If you don't get it, COMPLAIN...loudly.
> 
> hang in there...prayers for Riley!!!



Wow, I'm sorry you suffered so much when you were little Miss Cammie!  And it gives a new perspective on what poor Riley is going through!   hugs to all!  It makes me feel VERY grateful that at this moment in time my babies are all healthy and well.  Hang in there Denise!  There is a lot of love and support behind you, whatever you do!



snubie said:


> MyTwoTinks - I am so sorry that you have to go through all this hassle to only be treated so poorly and to be disrespected by the nurse.  I will continue to keep Riley in my thoughts.
> 
> I actually went to Walmart today.  I never go to Walmart but it was nearby and I had some time to waste.  Today is DD's first day at day camp/preschool. The preschool she is going to in Sept runs a summer program and Lauren will be going this week and a week in August as a precursor to school.  I had a bit of a hard time leaving her but she was fine.  She did not cooperate with pictures but this was as we were leaving to house this AM.  She has her bathing suit on under her clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to Walmart - here is what I found:
> Back to school fabric that I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess fabric for our day at Dutch Wonderland in 3 weeks
> Small red and black dots in preparation for making a Minnie dress (if I ever convince DH to go to WDW again)
> Tink fabric and Mickey Mouse fabric because it was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric art:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finished my Stitch applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His claws are painted on but everything else is satin stitched (even those little teeth).




Stitch looks great!  I love Lauren's backpack!  Lily saw it and said "I want to go to school!" I did not sign her up for pre-school this fall because she is my last baby and she is so young and I just want to keep her home another year.  She is still just a baby in my eyes!  I'll let her go next year though.  Besides, Luke starting Kindergarten will be hard enough! Lauren looks like she will have a lot of fun!


----------



## snubie

t-beri said:


> So everyone is a little puzzled by my cake fit (except my DH who strangely totally understood). And I'll admit that now it seems a little silly, I just couldn't believe that in WDW there was no way to get a cinderella cake for my DD!  I also didn't think there was a snowballs chance in FLORIDA that they would actually offer to change my reservations.  I just thought they'd relent and let me pick up the stupid chocolate cake topper from the GF bakery and take it to WCC w/ me. But in the end I got a chocolate cake w/ chocolate mousse filling and chocolate icing and a Cinderella and a red power ranger (for my nephew) cake toppers.
> 
> Then I found out that I had not updated my address on my paypal account and the tees that Lisazoe was sending me had arrived at the wrong house(wrong for 3 years wrong).  Fortunately I'm a bit of a *&^% and I didn't mind ringing the doorbell at 9 am to see if they had my package.  Which they did and all is right again w/ the world.
> AND just so you all know her appliqués are just as just as impressive in person.  Mac loved his.
> 
> Here's the thing.  I joined this thread to learn how to use my crafty wiles to make beautiful customs for my daughter without having to pay custom prices.
> 
> BUT ya'll just go and make stuff way better than I could...stuff that I want, like appliqués and then I have to buy them.
> THIS is not the way it was suppose to work.
> 
> Fortunately my husband and I strive to give as little money to corporate america as possible and spend our money w/ local and small businesses as often as possible (especially w/ so many foreigners investing in American companies right now), so I feel that these are investments in America and that gives me the warm fuzzies.
> 
> I am so glad that I have all of you though, cause who else would pull me out of the fire when I am obsessing over FLUFF 5 days before my trip.  THANK YOU LISA (designingmouse) for making sure that Little has beautiful fluffiness of her own for her lovestruc
> And who else would totally understand that I was going to completely obsess over the details b/c it's what I do?
> 
> I totally was on the verge of disappearing from all web life last week ( I deleted my myspace under the suspicion that noone would notice and noone did. Not even my hubby.  Though he probably would've if he checked his personal page but since I am not #1 or even in the top 10 on his band page he didn't even know.  So I was pretty much decided to disappear once I got through Hannahs give BUT now I realize that I need you all. Well, most of you To be fair I'd vowed to stop being seen socially IRL as well.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who commented on Hannah's princess outfit, I was worried it was too plain.
> 
> I know that I am coordinating one of the new gives and but I have not checked it out.  I am on my way there right now to check it out and post.
> 
> See ya'll in a bit.



I understand your frustration with the cake topper. I probably would have reacted the same as you.  It will all work out just perfect in the end, I am sure.  I obsess about many things especially about things related to traveling/vacations.

As for you "disappearing" from the internet world and the real world, this makes me sad.  I do not post often but I consider myself part of this wonderful circle of internet friends.  I dream of being able to travel to WDW in Feb to meet some of you in person.   I hope that you continue to be a part of the fun here and that you find a place you are comfortable with.


----------



## t-beri

Trixie15 said:


> I have been wanting to post to this thread forever!  I was around when the original thread was started (the first part one!) and then got busy and never actually sewed (or finished) anything.  Well I finally finished this twirl skirt for my youngest dd!
> 
> I am going to sew some decorative buttons on that strip of yellow ribbon as soon as I decide which ones I definitely want to use.
> 
> I made this skirt with the original idea of having it to use this summer, but then I got to thinking it would be so cute to have some custom stuff for Disneyworld next May.  You can't see, but she is wearing white bike shorts under these.  If it ends up being too short next May, I can add another ruffle to add some length.  It looked really short when I was holding it up, but I think it looks just the right length actually on her ... right now.  But if she shoots up 2 inches by May then we're in trouble, ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Euro ruffle that I added to one of the white blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an inset ruffle and the yellow ribbon for the buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a row of pompons that I added as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on several message boards because I'm really proud that I actually FINISHED something, lol.  I'm notorious for starting a project and quitting half way through!



So glad you came back to us!!!  This skirt is so darling. It is very fresh looking and fun!  I don't have the patience to add all those little extras on my patchworks...it turned out great!  I agree about the added ruffle.  I kept Little's Halloween patchwork from last year, I'd sewn together a 3rd layer and ended up only using 2 and she only wore it once so I figure I'll add the 3rd tier and a ruffle and it will be like new  I'm clever like that.  Or just lazy  probably the latter.


Can I say that you are all making me want to run to wally world to look for that Disney Brother....Like I haven't spent enough money in the past two weeks.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Jajone said:


> Our local Hancock's is having a one day sewing machine sale. The ad says 2008 Singer sew and serge sewing machine with an option to buy a side cutter. They advertise it at $99. I purchased one a long time ago this way at Big Lots, but it is not a known brand. It was one usually sold to schools (at least that is what they claimed). It had no bells and whistles, but it still works fine and actually appliques better than my new one. I have had a Brother since xmas that I love. The only reason I want this one is because I've wanted a serger. Has anyone seen or purchased these machines? Are they worth the money? Hubby has given me the green light to get it    but I don't want it if it's not any good.




Hey...I was looking at doing this.  I called the Demo company listed at teh bottom of the paper and they gave me the model number that is the $99 machine.  Here is the link for the machine

http://singerco.com/products/product_detail.html?product_id=1371

I don't know anything about it...I am not getting it...not because of any other reason than my parents and DH are talking about a different one for my birthday.


----------



## lil_ragamuffins

Ooo, I love the Wall-E outfit and the cherries skirt. VERY cute!!


----------



## kstgelais4

HI Ladies! I'm here! We went away (well DH and I) for a few days. We traded our 5 kids for about 40 teenagers. lol. We were chaperoning a youth conference, and let me tell you... that is a lot of hormones all in one place. It was fun, but tiring. 
Mytwotinks... Riley is in my prayers. I hope that you find compassionate doctors willing to find the problem and cure. 

I'm loving all the big give stuff, and I finished Logan's Buzz outfit. I will post pics as soon as I get them uploaded!


----------



## luvinyou

I went to buy some stuff for the big give this morning, and scored big!

All this fabric was under $5/metre, which is amazing because a) we don't have disney fabric here normally and b) it is usually around $10/m






I stopped in to the mall to get a t-shirt and TCP and Bonnie Togs had some for $2 so I grabbed a bunch to practice appliques on


----------



## mommyof2princesses

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hey...I was looking at doing this.  I called the Demo company listed at teh bottom of the paper and they gave me the model number that is the $99 machine.  Here is the link for the machine
> 
> http://singerco.com/products/product_detail.html?product_id=1371
> 
> I don't know anything about it...I am not getting it...not because of any other reason than my parents and DH are talking about a different one for my birthday.



Okay.  Just got back from Hancocks. I am still at moms, but wanted to say the $99 ones looked a little cheap.  They were a great one for beginners, but not if you already have one that you like.  The industrial one was $399.  It was nice and heavy duty, but the serger part was really just an overlock stitck with a cutter attached.  My mom thought it was a good machine, but I wasn't ready to spend that kind of money! They also had the Singer futura, but I don't know how much they were.

On a side note, our Hancocks is remodeling and they are selling all their tables, end caps, etc for really cheap!


----------



## mytwotinks

Stephres said:


> Hi, I finally made it over. I was very depressed yesterday (thanks for the birthday wishes) because the ent (ear, nose and throat) doctor I was supposed to see postponed the appointment to next week because she is stuck in the airport in Atlanta. The new appointment is next week. Fortunately, my husband is smarter than I am and told me to call back and find out if another doctor in the practice could see me sooner, so I am going in Friday. I know my problems pale in comparison to Riley's and others, but I have had earaches and sinus headaches since the end of May so I was really hoping that yesterday would be the day I would get help for them. I can wait until Friday though.
> 
> Love all the new stuff. Maybe I will try to sew today to take my mind off of things.
> 
> T: I wouldn't worry too much about the cake. I ordered one for Megan the first year we went to the princess lunch in Norway and they forgot it. We ended up going to Beaches and Cream and the cms turned out the light and sang to her when they brought her ice cream. She was much more excited than she would have been had they plopped a cake on the table at lunch. I know I am talking to you, but just try to roll with it and you'll have a great time.



Sick is sick!  I'm sure that you are just sick of being sick, just like Riley is.  I hope you get some good news from the doctor Friday.  Maybe they'll have some magic pill they can give you that will instantly make you better!!!!  You can hope anyway.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Okay.  Just got back from Hancocks. I am still at moms, but wanted to say the $99 ones looked a little cheap.  They were a great one for beginners, but not if you already have one that you like.  The industrial one was $399.  It was nice and heavy duty, but the serger part was really just an overlock stitck with a cutter attached.  My mom thought it was a good machine, but I wasn't ready to spend that kind of money! They also had the Singer futura, but I don't know how much they were.
> 
> On a side note, our Hancocks is remodeling and they are selling all their tables, end caps, etc for really cheap!



 You enabler you!  Now I have to go shopping today!


Thanks for the info...Joann's is running one of the Singer's on sale...this is the one I'm looking at.

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat3199&PRODID=xprd243697


I think I like it and my Mom said it looked good to her yesterday.  They are shopping new ones for the high school she works for.  We had talked about me buying one from the school used...but we decided to get me something that has a warranty.


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!  I will try them.  Last night was awful he is still refusing food which is NOT like him at all!  Rhodesian Ridgebacks are known to eat and eat and then throw up and go back for more.  .


I hope he starts eating for you soon.  


jessica52877 said:


> Dallas' Wall E outfit! I made the pants about 2 weeks ago and had everything for the shirt, but was putting it off, so I finished it up last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you ask why the word Wall E is crooked! I have no idea besides it was midnight! I swear I made sure it was straight! because I knew it would ruin the whole shirt if it wasn't!!! Dallas doesn't even notice it though.


That is so cute Jessica!!!! I love it!!! 



Stephres said:


> Hi, I finally made it over. I was very depressed yesterday (thanks for the birthday wishes) because the ent (ear, nose and throat) doctor I was supposed to see postponed the appointment to next week because she is stuck in the airport in Atlanta.


Stephanie, I'm so sorry your doctor cancelled. I hope they figure out what is going on at your appointment on Friday.  


Clutterbug said:


> And here are the outfits that I made the kids for the 4th of July.
> 
> Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan helping Wyatt smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them


These are really great!! They are going to love them!




Trixie15 said:


> I have been wanting to post to this thread forever!  I was around when the original thread was started (the first part one!) and then got busy and never actually sewed (or finished) anything.  Well I finally finished this twirl skirt for my youngest dd!
> 
> I am going to sew some decorative buttons on that strip of yellow ribbon as soon as I decide which ones I definitely want to use.
> 
> I made this skirt with the original idea of having it to use this summer, but then I got to thinking it would be so cute to have some custom stuff for Disneyworld next May.  You can't see, but she is wearing white bike shorts under these.  If it ends up being too short next May, I can add another ruffle to add some length.  It looked really short when I was holding it up, but I think it looks just the right length actually on her ... right now.  But if she shoots up 2 inches by May then we're in trouble, ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on several message boards because I'm really proud that I actually FINISHED something, lol.  I'm notorious for starting a project and quitting half way through!


That is so cute!!! I love all the little extra touches you added to it. 



CampbellScot said:


> Hey all!! Just wanted to drop by the new thread and say howdy do! I sort of dropped off the face of the earth for a while.
> 
> anyhow...
> 
> My Two Tinks:
> I hope Riley is feeling better soon. I'm not sure what she's dealing with, but as a child I had massive kidney and bladder infections and issues abound. I wee'd in cups 84,000 times.


Hey MissCammie, nice to see you back.  



t-beri said:


> Okay.  Well after a minor heart failure yesterday I am back on track to leave on Fri.
> I totally was on the verge of disappearing from all web life last week ( I deleted my myspace under the suspicion that noone would notice and noone did. Not even my hubby.  Though he probably would've if he checked his personal page but since I am not #1 or even in the top 10 on his band page he didn't even know.  So I was pretty much decided to disappear once I got through Hannahs give BUT now I realize that I need you all. Well, most of you To be fair I'd vowed to stop being seen socially IRL as well.See ya'll in a bit.


Tifani, I'm so sorry you were having souch a tough week.  You better not ever just go and disapeer on us!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Thanks for all the compliments on Wall E. I took pictures while we were at the mall today but the darn bench with Wall E and Eve was up on this roof top thing, so no pictures on that like I wanted! 



Twins+2more said:


> clutterbug
> 
> I love your autograph books.   They turned out GREAT



I agree, I LOVE the autograph books and the 4th outfits!



hunter1211 said:


> Those are cute 4th of July outfits and autograph books!  Great job!  If you don't mind me asking, how did you make those autograph books?  I am going to Disney World in September and we have 5 kids that are going for the 1st time, so I would love to make something for them.  Thanks!



I wanted to know too for some big gives, but I see you posted the directions. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> I really like this set.  First one I've seen for a boy I think.  I so adore this movie.  My daughter has seen it now 2 times, and is actually pushing for a third.  I think it's time her Daddy took her  Anyway I think the WALL E looks artistic  And at least it isn't "sleep bidding" on ebay, it's just sleepy artistic lettering



We haven't seen Wall E yet, waiting for the $1 theatre! DD must LOVE it to have seen it 2x already!



Clutterbug said:


> Thanks so much! I made these autograph books out of some albums that I found at the dollar store.  The covers were thin chipboard and they had board book pages.  I removed the pages, cut them down, decorated them and used them to  reinforce the covers (which I also altered).  Then I cut plain cardstock pages.  I had intended to alter plain, spiralbound bound books, but of course I couldn't find them anywhere around here and I had to get the books  finished this weekend.     If I were doing more, I would opt for a pre-made book since it would be sturdier.  Last I looked they had lots of styles at Oriental Trading Co.



Thanks for the directions. Never in a million  years would have I thought of that on my own.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hey...I was looking at doing this.  I called the Demo company listed at teh bottom of the paper and they gave me the model number that is the $99 machine.  Here is the link for the machine
> 
> http://singerco.com/products/product_detail.html?product_id=1371
> 
> I don't know anything about it...I am not getting it...not because of any other reason than my parents and DH are talking about a different one for my birthday.



If that is the machine for $99 I think I would skip it and try to get the nicer brother from walmart for the extra $60 I think. Just my opinion. The brother offers so much more it seems.


----------



## jessica52877

I forgot to ask, who has done the beach towel pants and if how did you do them? I think I am just going to fold the top down to make the waist and leave the bottom as is. Use something like CarlaC's pattern. Does that sound like it will work? 

I got the Cars one from the disney store today, darn thing was $6 still! I haven't paid more then $3.99 for a towel in a LONG time and we have a bazillion! DH just didn't get why I couldn't use one we have, but didn't want to ruin it!

Anyone have pictures of any they have made? Would love to see them!


----------



## Jajone

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hey...I was looking at doing this.  I called the Demo company listed at teh bottom of the paper and they gave me the model number that is the $99 machine.  Here is the link for the machine
> 
> http://singerco.com/products/product_detail.html?product_id=1371
> 
> I don't know anything about it...I am not getting it...not because of any other reason than my parents and DH are talking about a different one for my birthday.





mommyof2princesses said:


> Okay.  Just got back from Hancocks. I am still at moms, but wanted to say the $99 ones looked a little cheap.  They were a great one for beginners, but not if you already have one that you like.  The industrial one was $399.  It was nice and heavy duty, but the serger part was really just an overlock stitck with a cutter attached.  My mom thought it was a good machine, but I wasn't ready to spend that kind of money! They also had the Singer futura, but I don't know how much they were.
> 
> On a side note, our Hancocks is remodeling and they are selling all their tables, end caps, etc for really cheap!


Did they have other sergers too? Our sale isn't until next week.



jessica52877 said:


> If that is the machine for $99 I think I would skip it and try to get the nicer brother from walmart for the extra $60 I think. Just my opinion. The brother offers so much more it seems.


Since I know nothing about sergers except that I want one to finish my seams, would this be sufficient. What does the Brother do different? How is an overlock seam different than serging? I wonder if my Brother does this already?? I looked at Walmart.com  and was wondering what Brother machine you are talking about?


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Trixie15 said:


> Here is a Euro ruffle that I added to one of the white blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an inset ruffle and the yellow ribbon for the buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a row of pompons that I added as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on several message boards because I'm really proud that I actually FINISHED something, lol.  I'm notorious for starting a project and quitting half way through!



I love it!  I've been planning a princess skirt like the for forever now (seriously since last summer).  I hope it comes out as cute as yours did.



t-beri said:


> So everyone is a little puzzled by my cake fit (except my DH who strangely totally understood). And I'll admit that now it seems a little silly, I just couldn't believe that in WDW there was no way to get a cinderella cake for my DD!  I also didn't think there was a snowballs chance in FLORIDA that they would actually offer to change my reservations.  I just thought they'd relent and let me pick up the stupid chocolate cake topper from the GF bakery and take it to WCC w/ me. But in the end I got a chocolate cake w/ chocolate mousse filling and chocolate icing and a Cinderella and a red power ranger (for my nephew) cake toppers.
> 
> Then I found out that I had not updated my address on my paypal account and the tees that Lisazoe was sending me had arrived at the wrong house(wrong for 3 years wrong).  Fortunately I'm a bit of a *&^% and I didn't mind ringing the doorbell at 9 am to see if they had my package.  Which they did and all is right again w/ the world.
> AND just so you all know her appliqués are just as just as impressive in person.  Mac loved his.
> 
> Here's the thing.  I joined this thread to learn how to use my crafty wiles to make beautiful customs for my daughter without having to pay custom prices.
> 
> BUT ya'll just go and make stuff way better than I could...stuff that I want, like appliqués and then I have to buy them.
> THIS is not the way it was suppose to work.
> 
> Fortunately my husband and I strive to give as little money to corporate america as possible and spend our money w/ local and small businesses as often as possible (especially w/ so many foreigners investing in American companies right now), so I feel that these are investments in America and that gives me the warm fuzzies.
> 
> I am so glad that I have all of you though, cause who else would pull me out of the fire when I am obsessing over FLUFF 5 days before my trip.  THANK YOU LISA (designingmouse) for making sure that Little has beautiful fluffiness of her own for her lovestruc
> And who else would totally understand that I was going to completely obsess over the details b/c it's what I do?
> 
> I totally was on the verge of disappearing from all web life last week ( I deleted my myspace under the suspicion that noone would notice and noone did. Not even my hubby.  Though he probably would've if he checked his personal page but since I am not #1 or even in the top 10 on his band page he didn't even know.  So I was pretty much decided to disappear once I got through Hannahs give BUT now I realize that I need you all. Well, most of you To be fair I'd vowed to stop being seen socially IRL as well.



I'm glad that you got the cake this worked out & I'm glad you got some fluff for Little's birthday meal.  That would've bugged me too, probably enough that I wouldn't have been able to fully enjoy the day.  I feel your pain.

I'm really glad yu decided to stick around.  You know we all miss you when you try to run away.


----------



## minnie2

Clutterbug said:


> Hello ladies!  Sorry to be such a stranger around here, but I always seem to end up in "catch-up"/window shopper mode rather than having time to post. You ladies amaze me as always with your creativity and productivity.
> 
> I'm posting today because I have a few things to share.  These are the autograph books that I made for the MAW Big Give #2.  I haven't scrapped in ages.  These were fun projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the outfits that I made the kids for the 4th of July.
> 
> Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan helping Wyatt smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them


The books and the outfits look GREAT!


Trixie15 said:


> I have been wanting to post to this thread forever!  I was around when the original thread was started (the first part one!) and then got busy and never actually sewed (or finished) anything.  Well I finally finished this twirl skirt for my youngest dd!
> 
> I am going to sew some decorative buttons on that strip of yellow ribbon as soon as I decide which ones I definitely want to use.
> 
> I made this skirt with the original idea of having it to use this summer, but then I got to thinking it would be so cute to have some custom stuff for Disneyworld next May.  You can't see, but she is wearing white bike shorts under these.  If it ends up being too short next May, I can add another ruffle to add some length.  It looked really short when I was holding it up, but I think it looks just the right length actually on her ... right now.  But if she shoots up 2 inches by May then we're in trouble, ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Euro ruffle that I added to one of the white blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an inset ruffle and the yellow ribbon for the buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a row of pompons that I added as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on several message boards because I'm really proud that I actually FINISHED something, lol.  I'm notorious for starting a project and quitting half way through!


You should be proud it is beautiful!


snubie said:


> MyTwoTinks - I am so sorry that you have to go through all this hassle to only be treated so poorly and to be disrespected by the nurse.  I will continue to keep Riley in my thoughts.
> 
> I actually went to Walmart today.  I never go to Walmart but it was nearby and I had some time to waste.  Today is DD's first day at day camp/preschool. The preschool she is going to in Sept runs a summer program and Lauren will be going this week and a week in August as a precursor to school.  I had a bit of a hard time leaving her but she was fine.  She did not cooperate with pictures but this was as we were leaving to house this AM.  She has her bathing suit on under her clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to Walmart - here is what I found:
> Back to school fabric that I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess fabric for our day at Dutch Wonderland in 3 weeks
> Small red and black dots in preparation for making a Minnie dress (if I ever convince DH to go to WDW again)
> Tink fabric and Mickey Mouse fabric because it was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric art:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finished my Stitch applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His claws are painted on but everything else is satin stitched (even those little teeth).


 Your little one looks so cute !  The 1st day of school is so hard.  I cried when Kyle went to prek and then kindergarten!  I can't believe Nikki is going into 3rd grade!  It feels like I just brought them home from the hospital.Great finds at Wally world!  
Stitch looks perfect!



AQW said:


> Hi ladies, I made the move!
> 
> I'm on a mission to find that Disney embroidery machine at a WalMart near me... if you have any pixie dust to spare, send it my way!
> 
> In good news, the machine I broke last week looks like it can be repaired for less than $25 - he said the assembly wasn't well-attached in the first place, so he is going to make a couple of changes for me.  Of course he also wanted to show me the Husqvarna Designer SE-1 he's clearancing out for a mere $3000...    I did look more than once at a Scandinavian 400, but when I tried someone's out last night I didn't really like it.  Both my bottom-basement Brother and my Singer Scholastic sew better IMO.  I'd really like a computerized machine, though!
> 
> Hoping to have my Brother machine back tomorrow... I'm very close to finishing a few projects and I'd love to post them!


Good luck finding the machine it is really cool I am loving it!.  I ust got back from taking it to a Brother dealership to have it fixed.  Well the owner starts talking to me saying you could return yours and buy it from me.  Then he showed me the price and I told him what I paid after he went on and on about he tries to beat the big chains if he can.  He was shocked I only paid 169 for it.  So I told him if he could match it I will buy it from him and return my one from Wally World that wasn't threading.  HE said YES!  Then he actually threw in a few little things and told me when I want to learn the embroidery part to come and see this lady that was there and she would show me how to work it!   

 I had to leave poor Rocky outside while I was gone he eat some grass...  Still not eating anything else though.  He is drinking a bit.....  I am not real hopeful...

Tifini, You better not go any where!  You  are a hoot!  I am just as neurotic as you and I can so relate to so much you have said!  You make me feel normal!


----------



## mytwotinks

Yay!  I got my computer to read my memory card!!!!!

Here is an outfit I made Drew last month.  She needed some comfy clothes and she loves stuff like this.













I put that little teeny tiny pink rick rack around the hem of the top and the pants too.  That stuff gives me a headache it is soooooo teeny.


----------



## mytwotinks

Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!














I hope they like tacky the way we do around my house!

The mickey head is a little bunched up in the pics.  It does look better than that, but to be honest it isn't perfectly straight which is driving me crazy.  My sister said it is good and to send it.  I have to as much as I hate to.  If I try to make everything 100% perfect, I'll never get anything sent out.


----------



## rie'smom

Denise, the Minnie outfit is beautiful!! I wouldn't worry about the Mickey not being perfectly straight.


----------



## minnie2

mytwotinks said:


> Yay!  I got my computer to read my memory card!!!!!
> 
> Here is an outfit I made Drew last month.  She needed some comfy clothes and she loves stuff like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put that little teeny tiny pink rick rack around the hem of the top and the pants too.  That stuff gives me a headache it is soooooo teeny.





mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like tacky the way we do around my house!
> 
> The mickey head is a little bunched up in the pics.  It does look better than that, but to be honest it isn't perfectly straight which is driving me crazy.  My sister said it is good and to send it.  I have to as much as I hate to.  If I try to make everything 100% perfect, I'll never get anything sent out.


 Both came out gREAT!


----------



## HeatherSue

I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!! 

I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.











I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.  

I used the Simply Sweet pattern for the bodice. But, I modified it by making the front more of a sweetheart neckline and making it come up a little higher in the armpit area.  I made it bigger so it will fit her next year, too. 

I made a teeny little skirt thing and sewed it onto the bodice for a 3d look.

For the skirt, I made up my own pattern after I saw a cute skirt made from one of those euro patterns that had big scallops like this.  

I got the fabric for $1.50 on clearance at JoAnn, so it only cost me $3 to make it!! 

















Without the pettiskirt:









A closeup of the fabric:


----------



## princessmom29

Jajone said:


> Our local Hancock's is having a one day sewing machine sale. The ad says 2008 Singer sew and serge sewing machine with an option to buy a side cutter. They advertise it at $99. I purchased one a long time ago this way at Big Lots, but it is not a known brand. It was one usually sold to schools (at least that is what they claimed). It had no bells and whistles, but it still works fine and actually appliques better than my new one. I have had a Brother since xmas that I love. The only reason I want this one is because I've wanted a serger. Has anyone seen or purchased these machines? Are they worth the money? Hubby has given me the green light to get it    but I don't want it if it's not any good.


I looked at this machine when i got mine and I didn't love it. I have the singer simple from walmart. It was only $99 and it has more stitches, and I love the buttonholer. It does an overlock stitch, but does not have a cutter so I rarely use it. I have the $200 singer serger from walmart too and I use that for serging. If you just want it for seam finishing I would suggest getting something like this with an automatic cutter. I hated the ovelock on my sewing machine b/c I could never get it to line up exactly with the edge of the fabric. The serger trims the excess so it is always lined up right. A serger also sews with 3 or 4 threads as opposed to 2 from a machine so It is a little more secure.  The serger will also do a rolled edge hem wich is really handy. So I guess what I am saying it that I think you may be better off with a serger.


t-beri said:


> I am always amazed by your appliques.  I really love this Wall-E one!!  It's not crooked on purpose???
> 
> 
> Okay.  Well after a minor heart failure yesterday I am back on track to leave on Fri.
> 
> So everyone is a little puzzled by my cake fit (except my DH who strangely totally understood). And I'll admit that now it seems a little silly, I just couldn't believe that in WDW there was no way to get a cinderella cake for my DD!  I also didn't think there was a snowballs chance in FLORIDA that they would actually offer to change my reservations.  I just thought they'd relent and let me pick up the stupid chocolate cake topper from the GF bakery and take it to WCC w/ me. But in the end I got a chocolate cake w/ chocolate mousse filling and chocolate icing and a Cinderella and a red power ranger (for my nephew) cake toppers.
> 
> Then I found out that I had not updated my address on my paypal account and the tees that Lisazoe was sending me had arrived at the wrong house(wrong for 3 years wrong).  Fortunately I'm a bit of a *&^% and I didn't mind ringing the doorbell at 9 am to see if they had my package.  Which they did and all is right again w/ the world.
> AND just so you all know her appliqués are just as just as impressive in person.  Mac loved his.
> 
> Here's the thing.  I joined this thread to learn how to use my crafty wiles to make beautiful customs for my daughter without having to pay custom prices.
> 
> BUT ya'll just go and make stuff way better than I could...stuff that I want, like appliqués and then I have to buy them.
> THIS is not the way it was suppose to work.
> 
> Fortunately my husband and I strive to give as little money to corporate america as possible and spend our money w/ local and small businesses as often as possible (especially w/ so many foreigners investing in American companies right now), so I feel that these are investments in America and that gives me the warm fuzzies.
> 
> I am so glad that I have all of you though, cause who else would pull me out of the fire when I am obsessing over FLUFF 5 days before my trip.  THANK YOU LISA (designingmouse) for making sure that Little has beautiful fluffiness of her own for her lovestruc
> And who else would totally understand that I was going to completely obsess over the details b/c it's what I do?
> 
> I totally was on the verge of disappearing from all web life last week ( I deleted my myspace under the suspicion that noone would notice and noone did. Not even my hubby.  Though he probably would've if he checked his personal page but since I am not #1 or even in the top 10 on his band page he didn't even know.  So I was pretty much decided to disappear once I got through Hannahs give BUT now I realize that I need you all. Well, most of you To be fair I'd vowed to stop being seen socially IRL as well.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who commented on Hannah's princess outfit, I was worried it was too plain.
> 
> I know that I am coordinating one of the new gives and but I have not checked it out.  I am on my way there right now to check it out and post.
> 
> And BTW, DENISE:  you were so way nicer than I would've been.  I gave the ER doc what for just for trying to touch my foot (w/ the needle in it) w/out having introduced himself.  DH was almost peeing his pants.  I SO hope you are able to get into Mayo....though personally I vote for going to Canada.  I tried to convince DH to move there, but no dice.
> 
> See ya'll in a bit.



You absolutely CANNOT leave I would cry   Seriously I really do value this board and your imput here. Besides a lot of times your humor is just what I need!!!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!!
> 
> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.
> 
> I used the Simply Sweet pattern for the bodice. But, I modified it by making the front more of a sweetheart neckline and making it come up a little higher in the armpit area.  I made it bigger so it will fit her next year, too.
> 
> I made a teeny little skirt thing and sewed it onto the bodice for a 3d look.
> 
> For the skirt, I made up my own pattern after I saw a cute skirt made from one of those euro patterns that had big scallops like this.
> 
> I got the fabric for $1.50 on clearance at JoAnn, so it only cost me $3 to make it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the pettiskirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closeup of the fabric:



Clay's shirt is great!

 OMG Tessa's dress is beautiful!  Well so is she!


----------



## jham

t-beri said:


> I am so glad that I have all of you though, cause who else would pull me out of the fire when I am obsessing over FLUFF 5 days before my trip.  THANK YOU LISA (designingmouse) for making sure that Little has beautiful fluffiness of her own for her lovestruc
> And who else would totally understand that I was going to completely obsess over the details b/c it's what I do?
> 
> I totally was on the verge of disappearing from all web life last week ( I deleted my myspace under the suspicion that noone would notice and noone did. Not even my hubby.  Though he probably would've if he checked his personal page but since I am not #1 or even in the top 10 on his band page he didn't even know.  So I was pretty much decided to disappear once I got through Hannahs give BUT now I realize that I need you all. Well, most of you To be fair I'd vowed to stop being seen socially IRL as well.



 Just don't disappear on us!  We're planning on seeing you in Feb!!!  And I haven't made it down to my other computer yet, I didn't forget!  



luvinyou said:


> I stopped in to the mall to get a t-shirt and TCP and Bonnie Togs had some for $2 so I grabbed a bunch to practice appliques on



Cool!  I like the bright colors on those TCP shirts!  I wish I could go shopping, but I refuse to drag all 4 kids along with me.



minnie2 said:


> Good luck finding the machine it is really cool I am loving it!.  I ust got back from taking it to a Brother dealership to have it fixed.  Well the owner starts talking to me saying you could return yours and buy it from me.  Then he showed me the price and I told him what I paid after he went on and on about he tries to beat the big chains if he can.  He was shocked I only paid 169 for it.  So I told him if he could match it I will buy it from him and return my one from Wally World that wasn't threading.  HE said YES!  Then he actually threw in a few little things and told me when I want to learn the embroidery part to come and see this lady that was there and she would show me how to work it!



   



mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like tacky the way we do around my house!
> 
> The mickey head is a little bunched up in the pics.  It does look better than that, but to be honest it isn't perfectly straight which is driving me crazy.  My sister said it is good and to send it.  I have to as much as I hate to.  If I try to make everything 100% perfect, I'll never get anything sent out.



I love Drew's outfit and I LOOOOOOVE the Mickey outfit!  



HeatherSue said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!!
> 
> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.
> 
> I used the Simply Sweet pattern for the bodice. But, I modified it by making the front more of a sweetheart neckline and making it come up a little higher in the armpit area.  I made it bigger so it will fit her next year, too.
> 
> I made a teeny little skirt thing and sewed it onto the bodice for a 3d look.
> 
> For the skirt, I made up my own pattern after I saw a cute skirt made from one of those euro patterns that had big scallops like this.
> 
> I got the fabric for $1.50 on clearance at JoAnn, so it only cost me $3 to make it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the pettiskirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closeup of the fabric:



That Peter Pan shirt is SO COOL!!!  I'm going to practice a pieced applique if I can ever get to a fabric store to get colors I need to piece  I have it traced out on heat 'n' bond though!  Tessa looks so pretty in her "polly pocket" dress!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like tacky the way we do around my house!
> 
> The mickey head is a little bunched up in the pics.  It does look better than that, but to be honest it isn't perfectly straight which is driving me crazy.  My sister said it is good and to send it.  I have to as much as I hate to.  If I try to make everything 100% perfect, I'll never get anything sent out.



LOVE  it!  I really like the button Mickey.  Must remember that.


----------



## HeatherSue

I haven't had a chance to totally catch up, but I went back a few pages.

*T-:*hug: for you. I'm glad you didn't leave!

*Steph: * I'm so upset for you that you've got to suffer with these sinus issues!  I hope they fix you up on Friday!



mytwotinks said:


>


That is precious!!  I love it!  It's so sweet and the fabrics are beautiful!  Did you hand embroider the butterfly?  It's SO pretty!

I really wish you would have yelled "You wanna piece of me." through the door.  That is hilarious!!  You're such a great mom, sticking up for your girl!



mytwotinks said:


>


That is FABULOUS!!!!  I absolutely adore it!!  I want one for ME!!!! 



Trixie15 said:


>


WOW!!  That is SOOO pretty!  I'm so glad you came back over to share it with us! Now don't go and leave again!



CampbellScot said:


> Hey all!! Just wanted to drop by the new thread and say howdy do! I sort of dropped off the face of the earth for a while.



Hi! It's so good to have you back!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Jajone said:


> Did they have other sergers too? Our sale isn't until next week.
> 
> 
> Since I know nothing about sergers except that I want one to finish my seams, would this be sufficient. What does the Brother do different? How is an overlock seam different than serging? I wonder if my Brother does this already?? I looked at Walmart.com  and was wondering what Brother machine you are talking about?



I didn't see any other sergers on sale.  The difference with a sew and serge, I think, it it is an overlock stitch that uses one thread instead of 5 or 6.  It will work to finish seams nicely.  I wouldn't get it because mom has a really nice serger I can use, but if she didn't I would really consider it.


----------



## revrob

jessica52877 said:


> I forgot to ask, who has done the beach towel pants and if how did you do them? I think I am just going to fold the top down to make the waist and leave the bottom as is. Use something like CarlaC's pattern. Does that sound like it will work?
> 
> I got the Cars one from the disney store today, darn thing was $6 still! I haven't paid more then $3.99 for a towel in a LONG time and we have a bazillion! DH just didn't get why I couldn't use one we have, but didn't want to ruin it!
> 
> Anyone have pictures of any they have made? Would love to see them!




I have made a pair of these for my 11 YO DS.  He loves them!  I used CarlaC's easy fit pants pattern.  On one leg, I used the hem that was in tact from the towel.  On the other leg, I had to hem it.  It was very simple to make.  I'd take a pic, but he has them with him at camp.  When I was visiting him last week, several people asked me about them and wanted me to make a pair for them.  I probably would have taken them up on it, but my plate is too full to take on any extra projects right now.



mytwotinks said:


> Yay!  I got my computer to read my memory card!!!!!
> 
> Here is an outfit I made Drew last month.  She needed some comfy clothes and she loves stuff like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put that little teeny tiny pink rick rack around the hem of the top and the pants too.  That stuff gives me a headache it is soooooo teeny.





mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like tacky the way we do around my house!
> 
> The mickey head is a little bunched up in the pics.  It does look better than that, but to be honest it isn't perfectly straight which is driving me crazy.  My sister said it is good and to send it.  I have to as much as I hate to.  If I try to make everything 100% perfect, I'll never get anything sent out.



I LOVE both of them.  That Mickey set is TDF in my opinion.  Does that mean I like "tacky?"    I just think it's awesome!



HeatherSue said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!!
> 
> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.
> 
> I used the Simply Sweet pattern for the bodice. But, I modified it by making the front more of a sweetheart neckline and making it come up a little higher in the armpit area.  I made it bigger so it will fit her next year, too.
> 
> I made a teeny little skirt thing and sewed it onto the bodice for a 3d look.
> 
> For the skirt, I made up my own pattern after I saw a cute skirt made from one of those euro patterns that had big scallops like this.
> 
> I got the fabric for $1.50 on clearance at JoAnn, so it only cost me $3 to make it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the pettiskirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closeup of the fabric:




I love both of these.  Clay is going to LOVE that Peter Pan shirt.  WOW!  How on earth did you applique that ship?  That is just pretty amazing.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

HeatherSue said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!!
> 
> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.
> 
> I used the Simply Sweet pattern for the bodice. But, I modified it by making the front more of a sweetheart neckline and making it come up a little higher in the armpit area.  I made it bigger so it will fit her next year, too.
> 
> I made a teeny little skirt thing and sewed it onto the bodice for a 3d look.
> 
> For the skirt, I made up my own pattern after I saw a cute skirt made from one of those euro patterns that had big scallops like this.
> 
> I got the fabric for $1.50 on clearance at JoAnn, so it only cost me $3 to make it!!



I love the Peter Pan shirt.  And Tessa's dress is gorgeous.  Very Polly Pockets.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> I have been working on a bunch of projects tonight. Jenna all of a sudden got it in her head that she wanted all of the Fancy Nancy clothes and accessories. So she talked her grandpa into giving her $10 to buy a hat. When we got to Target she decided that she wanted it all. I told her that that was out of the question, because the cost would just be too much. So I agreed to make her a FN tutu skirt, a FN purse and to buy her a pair of sunglasses like the FN ones. So I worked on these items tonight and also made two t-shirt dresses for her friends and a nightgown for the littlest friend, Meranda. I still have a Flamingo outfit to make her for her to wear tomorrow when she goes for her first Eye Therapy appointment. I'm excited for her to start, because I want to see how this improves her. Well back to the sewing table.




Can't wait to see the FN stuff


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> Here's the thing.  I joined this thread to learn how to use my crafty wiles to make beautiful customs for my daughter without having to pay custom prices.
> 
> BUT ya'll just go and make stuff way better than I could...stuff that I want, like appliqués and then I have to buy them.
> THIS is not the way it was suppose to work.
> 
> Fortunately my husband and I strive to give as little money to corporate america as possible and spend our money w/ local and small businesses as often as possible (especially w/ so many foreigners investing in American companies right now), so I feel that these are investments in America and that gives me the warm fuzzies.



Don't worry...I had the same intentions and my latest effort was a complete failure  So when I get back and y'all (Love to use that since I can't say it in real life) read my TR...you'll see some customs that we at least BOUGHT by me!!!

I do love the "investing in America" bit...I'll have to remember that if DH ever peeks at the checkbook!!!


----------



## mytwotinks

HeatherSue said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!!
> 
> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.
> 
> I used the Simply Sweet pattern for the bodice. But, I modified it by making the front more of a sweetheart neckline and making it come up a little higher in the armpit area.  I made it bigger so it will fit her next year, too.
> 
> I made a teeny little skirt thing and sewed it onto the bodice for a 3d look.
> 
> For the skirt, I made up my own pattern after I saw a cute skirt made from one of those euro patterns that had big scallops like this.
> 
> I got the fabric for $1.50 on clearance at JoAnn, so it only cost me $3 to make it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the pettiskirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closeup of the fabric:



Those are great!  I need to come up with some boy ideas to make for the big give. I don't have a lot of experience in that genre!

I love the polly pocket dress.  Will I get kicked out of here if I say that I actually think this one looks prettier without the petti?????  The bottom is so pretty, I think you should let it show.

And.........  I totally think I could take her!  She doesn't look like she's in that good of shape.  I'll just have to pull out all my gangster stay at home kansas mom moves on her!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

First, I need to share some good news....

I got a ruffler!  They were on sale at Hancoks for $20.  Now, to figure it out....it is huge and strange looking!

i also noticed when I got home that the mickey fabric I bought rang up as 50% off instead of 25% off.  If I knew that I would have bought more than 2 yards!



Clutterbug said:


> I'm posting today because I have a few things to share.  These are the autograph books that I made for the MAW Big Give #2.  I haven't scrapped in ages.  These were fun projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the outfits that I made the kids for the 4th of July.
> 
> Megan



i love the scrapbooks!  They came out great!  And their 4th outfits are really cute!




snubie said:


> MyTwoTinks - I am so sorry that you have to go through all this hassle to only be treated so poorly and to be disrespected by the nurse.  I will continue to keep Riley in my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to Walmart - here is what I found:
> Back to school fabric that I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess fabric for our day at Dutch Wonderland in 3 weeks
> Small red and black dots in preparation for making a Minnie dress (if I ever convince DH to go to WDW again)
> Tink fabric and Mickey Mouse fabric because it was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric art:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finished my Stitch applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His claws are painted on but everything else is satin stitched (even those little teeth).



She looks so cute with her bookbag!  
Look at all that great fabric.  I need a new fabric store to search!
Your stitch came out sooo cute!  He is adorable!



t-beri said:


> Okay.  Well after a minor heart failure yesterday I am back on track to leave on Fri.
> 
> So everyone is a little puzzled by my cake fit (except my DH who strangely totally understood). And I'll admit that now it seems a little silly, I just couldn't believe that in WDW there was no way to get a cinderella cake for my DD!  I also didn't think there was a snowballs chance in FLORIDA that they would actually offer to change my reservations.  I just thought they'd relent and let me pick up the stupid chocolate cake topper from the GF bakery and take it to WCC w/ me. But in the end I got a chocolate cake w/ chocolate mousse filling and chocolate icing and a Cinderella and a red power ranger (for my nephew) cake toppers.
> 
> Then I found out that I had not updated my address on my paypal account and the tees that Lisazoe was sending me had arrived at the wrong house(wrong for 3 years wrong).  Fortunately I'm a bit of a *&^% and I didn't mind ringing the doorbell at 9 am to see if they had my package.  Which they did and all is right again w/ the world.
> AND just so you all know her appliqués are just as just as impressive in person.  Mac loved his.
> 
> Here's the thing.  I joined this thread to learn how to use my crafty wiles to make beautiful customs for my daughter without having to pay custom prices.
> 
> BUT ya'll just go and make stuff way better than I could...stuff that I want, like appliqués and then I have to buy them.
> THIS is not the way it was suppose to work.
> 
> Fortunately my husband and I strive to give as little money to corporate america as possible and spend our money w/ local and small businesses as often as possible (especially w/ so many foreigners investing in American companies right now), so I feel that these are investments in America and that gives me the warm fuzzies.
> 
> I am so glad that I have all of you though, cause who else would pull me out of the fire when I am obsessing over FLUFF 5 days before my trip.  THANK YOU LISA (designingmouse) for making sure that Little has beautiful fluffiness of her own for her party
> And who else would totally understand that I was going to completely obsess over the details b/c it's what I do?
> 
> I totally was on the verge of disappearing from all web life last week ( I deleted my myspace under the suspicion that noone would notice and noone did. Not even my hubby.  Though he probably would've if he checked his personal page but since I am not #1 or even in the top 10 on his band page he didn't even know.  So I was pretty much decided to disappear once I got through Hannahs give BUT now I realize that I need you all. Well, most of you To be fair I'd vowed to stop being seen socially IRL as well.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who commented on Hannah's princess outfit, I was worried it was too plain.
> 
> I know that I am coordinating one of the new gives and but I have not checked it out.  I am on my way there right now to check it out and post.  :
> 
> And BTW, DENISE:  you were so way nicer than I would've been.  I gave the ER doc what for just for trying to touch my foot (w/ the needle in it) w/out having introduced himself.  DH was almost peeing his pants.  I SO hope you are able to get into Mayo....though personally I vote for going to Canada.  I tried to convince DH to move there, but no dice.
> 
> See ya'll in a bit.



 Sorry you are feeling down.  Just promise not to leave.  We want you here. And I can't sew as nice as most people on here...I just do what I can!  



luvinyou said:


> I went to buy some stuff for the big give this morning, and scored big!
> 
> All this fabric was under $5/metre, which is amazing because a) we don't have disney fabric here normally and b) it is usually around $10/m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped in to the mall to get a t-shirt and TCP and Bonnie Togs had some for $2 so I grabbed a bunch to practice appliques on



Congrats on your great finds!  I love deals!



mytwotinks said:


> Yay!  I got my computer to read my memory card!!!!!
> 
> Here is an outfit I made Drew last month.  She needed some comfy clothes and she loves stuff like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put that little teeny tiny pink rick rack around the hem of the top and the pants too.  That stuff gives me a headache it is soooooo teeny.



That came out so pretty.  I love it!



mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like tacky the way we do around my house!
> 
> The mickey head is a little bunched up in the pics.  It does look better than that, but to be honest it isn't perfectly straight which is driving me crazy.  My sister said it is good and to send it.  I have to as much as I hate to.  If I try to make everything 100% perfect, I'll never get anything sent out.



If that is tacky, then I guess I like tacky stuff!  That is so cute!



HeatherSue said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!!
> 
> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.
> 
> I used the Simply Sweet pattern for the bodice. But, I modified it by making the front more of a sweetheart neckline and making it come up a little higher in the armpit area.  I made it bigger so it will fit her next year, too.
> 
> I made a teeny little skirt thing and sewed it onto the bodice for a 3d look.
> 
> For the skirt, I made up my own pattern after I saw a cute skirt made from one of those euro patterns that had big scallops like this.
> 
> I got the fabric for $1.50 on clearance at JoAnn, so it only cost me $3 to make it!!




Love the top!  It came out great!  What talent!

And Tessa's dress is beautiful!  It has such nice flow to it!

I lost a quote...darn it.  *Trixie15 *I love that patchwork twirl skirt.  You did a great jon on it!


----------



## Clutterbug

Trixie15 said:


>



You should be proud - it's outstanding!  I love the fabrics and all the little touches you added.



CampbellScot said:


> Hey all!! Just wanted to drop by the new thread and say howdy do! I sort of dropped off the face of the earth for a while.
> 
> anyhow...



Hello!  Good to see that you are still around! 



snubie said:


>



What a cutie!  I hope she had a great day at camp!  You did a great job on your Stitch!



mytwotinks said:


> Yay!  I got my computer to read my memory card!!!!!
> 
> Here is an outfit I made Drew last month.  She needed some comfy clothes and she loves stuff like this.



That's really cute Denise!  So fresh and cool looking!



mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like tacky the way we do around my house!




I LOVE IT!!


----------



## eeyore3847

Trixie15 said:


> I posted this on several message boards because I'm really proud that I actually FINISHED something, lol.  I'm notorious for starting a project and quitting half way through!



I really like it and you should be proud of it!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Thanks for the compliments guys!  I hope you know how much that means to me! 



mytwotinks said:


> Those are great!  I need to come up with some boy ideas to make for the big give. I don't have a lot of experience in that genre!
> 
> I love the polly pocket dress.  Will I get kicked out of here if I say that I actually think this one looks prettier without the petti?????  The bottom is so pretty, I think you should let it show.
> 
> And.........  I totally think I could take her!  She doesn't look like she's in that good of shape.  I'll just have to pull out all my gangster stay at home kansas mom moves on her!



I'm glad you like it without the petti because Tessa hates wearing it!  I just convinced her to put it on for some pictures! 

"gangster stay at home Kansas Mom moves"  



revrob said:


> I love both of these.  Clay is going to LOVE that Peter Pan shirt.  WOW!  How on earth did you applique that ship?  That is just pretty amazing.


Thank you!  It was a pretty easy applique since I only used 3 different pieces (5 if you count the 2 little flags). I ironed all the pieces on and then I appliqued the moon.  Next, I drew the rigging lines on the boat on with a washable fabric pen. I went over those lines first with a straight stitch (actually, it was a fancier stitch that looked sorta like rope on my machine) and then went around the appliques.  It only took me 2 hours to actually do the applique stitching, which is fast for me.


----------



## Clutterbug

HeatherSue said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!!
> 
> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.



Heather, that t-shirt looks professional!  Awesome job on the applique!!  Tessa's dress is so sweet.  Perfect design for that fabric!



mommyof2princesses said:


> First, I need to share some good news....
> 
> I got a ruffler!  They were on sale at Hancoks for $20.  Now, to figure it out....it is huge and strange looking!
> 
> i also noticed when I got home that the mickey fabric I bought rang up as 50% off instead of 25% off.  If I knew that I would have bought more than 2 yards!



Woo Hoo!!


----------



## mytwotinks

I just want to tell you guys all thank you so much for the concern you are showing Riley and I.  This is turning into such a mess, and honestly I am sure that the nurse I call hag does think that I'm a total psycho!  I can't say that I am always in control of my emotions when I am frustrated and worried and upset and scared.  I just don't think it's too much to ask that they be a little bit understanding about how difficult this situation is for us.  I know that it is not her fault when the doctor doesn't provide the help we need and she gets frustrated that she can't do anything, but she doesn't need to add her nasty comentary.

Anyway... Thank you all and know that I appreciate it so much.  I have been in tears many times when I read all of the lovely things that you ladies post to me.  I hope to get to meet some of you in person some day.  I don't really have "real life" friends that share my hobbies, so this is my spot to be excited with and for people who "get" how wonderful it feels to create something!

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minnie2

mommyof2princesses said:


> First, I need to share some good news....
> 
> I got a ruffler!  They were on sale at Hancoks for $20.  Now, to figure it out....it is huge and strange looking!
> 
> i also noticed when I got home that the mickey fabric I bought rang up as 50% off instead of 25% off.  If I knew that I would have bought more than 2 yards!


 Great find!  Congrats on the ruffler!  That is next on my list!  

I guess I need to head to Hancocks if the Mickey fabric is on sale!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mytwotinks said:


> Yay!  I got my computer to read my memory card!!!!!
> 
> Here is an outfit I made Drew last month.  She needed some comfy clothes and she loves stuff like this.



SOOO pretty.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!




I LOVE IT!  Seriously, LOVE it...I want one!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HeatherSue said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!!
> 
> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.
> 
> I used the Simply Sweet pattern for the bodice. But, I modified it by making the front more of a sweetheart neckline and making it come up a little higher in the armpit area.  I made it bigger so it will fit her next year, too.
> 
> I made a teeny little skirt thing and sewed it onto the bodice for a 3d look.
> 
> For the skirt, I made up my own pattern after I saw a cute skirt made from one of those euro patterns that had big scallops like this.
> 
> I got the fabric for $1.50 on clearance at JoAnn, so it only cost me $3 to make it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the pettiskirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closeup of the fabric:





GORGEOUS Heather


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.



Oh wow, that is so cool! I bet he'll flip when he sees it. I try really hard to not CASE ideas I see here but I may have to find a way to do my own version of a silhouette appliqué now...



HeatherSue said:


> I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.



That is so pretty and you scored on getting that fabric. I'm in agreement with Denise that your scalloped hem is too pretty to get lost in the fluff of the pettiskirt. The drape of the skirt looks perfect all on it's own.



mytwotinks said:


> Those are great!  I need to come up with some boy ideas to make for the big give. I don't have a lot of experience in that genre!



You definitely need to try it. It can be a challenge if you mostly sew for girls (or at least it's a challenge for me) but the great thing is no RUFFLES ALLOWED!!  



mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like tacky the way we do around my house!
> 
> The mickey head is a little bunched up in the pics.  It does look better than that, but to be honest it isn't perfectly straight which is driving me crazy.  My sister said it is good and to send it.  I have to as much as I hate to.  If I try to make everything 100% perfect, I'll never get anything sent out.



That is most definitely not tacky! Putting prints together like that is nerve wracking at first but go with your instincts and ignore the internal doubts.

BTW - I doubt you could get a perfectly straight Mickey outline on a stretch fabric especially a rib knit. It _might_ work if you used stabilizer to keep the knit from stretching as you sewed on the buttons but once the stabilizer was removed, I bet things would still shift a bit. I have a feeling you're the only one who notices anyway so just don't point them out and let people admire your work.


----------



## mrsmiller

I just wanted to send you a  and to let you know that I am praying for Riley to get better I know how hard is when you do not see the light at the end of the tunnel...

I came to New York in the 80's as an exchange student from Puerto Rico, I went to Oswego State University , at the time I did not speak the language or knew anyone and it was my first experience of being away from home, I started having headaches and first paid no mind , then they got so bad that my school work started to get affected, I went to the doctor and all I was told was that it was in my head,  I was too stressed, I needed to get used to a different life , and   some doctors told me that I was looking for attention and was pretending so I believed the doctors and tried to ignore my pain and live with it. During that time I was prescribed Xanax, Valium, and a bunch of other medication

I finished school and moved to Staten Island, one day crossing Hylan Bldv (will never forget!!) I went blind and lost consciousness I was taken to Staten Island University Hospital, and there I was seen by the ER doctors that had no idea what was wrong with me , It so happen that a group of medical student were at the emergency room and because I was a "rare" case asked me if they could see me and talk to me, I first did not wanted to speak to this young kids that were not even doctors...after they saw me one of the medical student remembered discussing in class about a medical syndrome called pseudo tumor celebri... I did not fit the profile but the doctors decided to do some test and do a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) and the pressure was so high that the doctors could not believe that I still have  my sight.

It's been years and I had several surgeries for shunts that do not work, last august  I went to my neurosurgeon and told him something was wrong and he gave me a referral to a psychiatrist  (this from the surgeon that operated me 4tims and knew my medical history) and told me to go home, the same day I was admitted to the hospital because the shunt was out of place and embedded in the wrong side of my stomach I had emergency surgery the next day, to this day is still a struggle with doctors that believe that we females "pretend to be sick" and are "looking for attention" after all this years I have yet to find the "right" doctor so I can empathize with you 

On the other side  my husband had a bad headache went to the ER and was admitted for a day for testing on what turned out to be "Stressed Headache"... see  double standards...

Sorry for a long post I just wanted to let you know that some of us do understand your frustration and what you are going thru
hugs to you and Riley


----------



## Tink3Bell

You are all very talented wish I could find the time to sew again.


----------



## HeatherSue

mrsmiller said:


> I just wanted to send you a  and to let you know that I am praying for Riley to get better I know how hard is when you do not see the light at the end of the tunnel...
> 
> I came to New York in the 80's as an exchange student from Puerto Rico, I went to Oswego State University , at the time I did not speak the language or knew anyone and it was my first experience of being away from home, I started having headaches and first paid no mind , then they got so bad that my school work started to get affected, I went to the doctor and all I was told was that it was in my head,  I was too stressed, I needed to get used to a different life , and   some doctors told me that I was looking for attention and was pretending so I believed the doctors and tried to ignore my pain and live with it. During that time I was prescribed Xanax, Valium, and a bunch of other medication
> 
> I finished school and moved to Staten Island, one day crossing Hylan Bldv (will never forget!!) I went blind and lost consciousness I was taken to Staten Island University Hospital, and there I was seen by the ER doctors that had no idea what was wrong with me , It so happen that a group of medical student were at the emergency room and because I was a "rare" case asked me if they could see me and talk to me, I first did not wanted to speak to this young kids that were not even doctors...after they saw me one of the medical student remembered discussing in class about a medical syndrome called pseudo tumor celebri... I did not fit the profile but the doctors decided to do some test and do a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) and the pressure was so high that the doctors could not believe that I still have  my sight.
> 
> It's been years and I had several surgeries for shunts that do not work, last august  I went to my neurosurgeon and told him something was wrong and he gave me a referral to a psychiatrist  (this from the surgeon that operated me 4tims and knew my medical history) and told me to go home, the same day I was admitted to the hospital because the shunt was out of place and embedded in the wrong side of my stomach I had emergency surgery the next day, to this day is still a struggle with doctors that believe that we females "pretend to be sick" and are "looking for attention" after all this years I have yet to find the "right" doctor so I can empathize with you
> 
> On the other side  my husband had a bad headache went to the ER and was admitted for a day for testing on what turned out to be "Stressed Headache"... see  double standarts...
> 
> Sorry for a long post I just wanted to let you know that some of us do understant your fustration and what you are going thru
> hugs to you and Riley



 Linette. I totally don't understand the double standard for men and women in medical situations.  

My husband went to the doctor for stomach pain and they immediately ordered a whole battery of tests.  But, I went to the doctor for stomach pain and they told me to take some Tums.  Turned out he just had a stomach ache and I had a blood clot.  Grrr....  I could go on an on about this.  But, I just wanted to let you know that I do understand how frustrating it is to not be listened to by doctors.  I'm always told I'll be "just fine".  It's 2 years later and I'm still having a lot of pain.  I wouldn't call that "just fine".  I know my problems don't compare to many of you, but I still understand your frustration!

*LisaZoe:*  I consider CASEing to be a compliment!  So, don't hesitate on my account!  Just don't make yours so absolutely fabulous that it puts mine to shame!


----------



## minnie2

mrsmiller said:


> I just wanted to send you a  and to let you know that I am praying for Riley to get better I know how hard is when you do not see the light at the end of the tunnel...
> 
> I came to New York in the 80's as an exchange student from Puerto Rico, I went to Oswego State University , at the time I did not speak the language or knew anyone and it was my first experience of being away from home, I started having headaches and first paid no mind , then they got so bad that my school work started to get affected, I went to the doctor and all I was told was that it was in my head,  I was too stressed, I needed to get used to a different life , and   some doctors told me that I was looking for attention and was pretending so I believed the doctors and tried to ignore my pain and live with it. During that time I was prescribed Xanax, Valium, and a bunch of other medication
> 
> I finished school and moved to Staten Island, one day crossing Hylan Bldv (will never forget!!) I went blind and lost consciousness I was taken to Staten Island University Hospital, and there I was seen by the ER doctors that had no idea what was wrong with me , It so happen that a group of medical student were at the emergency room and because I was a "rare" case asked me if they could see me and talk to me, I first did not wanted to speak to this young kids that were not even doctors...after they saw me one of the medical student remembered discussing in class about a medical syndrome called pseudo tumor celebri... I did not fit the profile but the doctors decided to do some test and do a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) and the pressure was so high that the doctors could not believe that I still have  my sight.
> 
> It's been years and I had several surgeries for shunts that do not work, last august  I went to my neurosurgeon and told him something was wrong and he gave me a referral to a psychiatrist  (this from the surgeon that operated me 4tims and knew my medical history) and told me to go home, the same day I was admitted to the hospital because the shunt was out of place and embedded in the wrong side of my stomach I had emergency surgery the next day, to this day is still a struggle with doctors that believe that we females "pretend to be sick" and are "looking for attention" after all this years I have yet to find the "right" doctor so I can empathize with you
> 
> On the other side  my husband had a bad headache went to the ER and was admitted for a day for testing on what turned out to be "Stressed Headache"... see  double standarts...
> 
> Sorry for a long post I just wanted to let you know that some of us do understant your fustration and what you are going thru
> hugs to you and Riley


OMG Linette!  You have been through so much!  I sure hope youa re feeling better.

I realize I am new here still but as I was reading this I realized maybe we were all brought together to this thread not only because we share a love of sewing.  It seems that most of us have some health issues or a very close family member with health issues.  We all seem to be able to find other common bonds other then sewing and are able to help and hopefully lift spirits of others not only on this thread but else where( The big Give).  I know receiving the support and hugs from you guys with everything going on with Rocky has been helpful.  I know my heart bleeds hearing that so many of you have health issues or your little ones have them.  I sure hope al of us can be healthy!

 I wish we ALL could meet this Feb in WDW.  Sadly I won't be able to but you all are simply wonderful!


----------



## 2cutekidz

mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like tacky the way we do around my house!
> 
> The mickey head is a little bunched up in the pics.  It does look better than that, but to be honest it isn't perfectly straight which is driving me crazy.  My sister said it is good and to send it.  I have to as much as I hate to.  If I try to make everything 100% perfect, I'll never get anything sent out.



I love this!!  I can't wait to hear (and hopefully see) their reaction to this!!



HeatherSue said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!!
> 
> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather!!  I love the Peter Pan tee!!  And Tessa's looks beautiful in her twirly dress!


----------



## teresajoy

mytwotinks said:


> Yay!  I got my computer to read my memory card!!!!!
> 
> Here is an outfit I made Drew last month.  She needed some comfy clothes and she loves stuff like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put that little teeny tiny pink rick rack around the hem of the top and the pants too.  That stuff gives me a headache it is soooooo teeny.


Denise, this is so adorable!!! I love the summery feel to it!! That little butterfly just adds the perfect touch! 



mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like tacky the way we do around my house!
> 
> The mickey head is a little bunched up in the pics.  It does look better than that, but to be honest it isn't perfectly straight which is driving me crazy.  My sister said it is good and to send it.  I have to as much as I hate to.  If I try to make everything 100% perfect, I'll never get anything sent out.



As soon as I saw this picture, I got a great big smile on my face!!! It makes me happy!!! I think it is just perfect!!!!  Shay Lynn is going to adore it!!! Good for you Denise! 



HeatherSue said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!!
> 
> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.
> 
> I used the Simply Sweet pattern for the bodice. But, I modified it by making the front more of a sweetheart neckline and making it come up a little higher in the armpit area.  I made it bigger so it will fit her next year, too.
> 
> I made a teeny little skirt thing and sewed it onto the bodice for a 3d look.
> 
> For the skirt, I made up my own pattern after I saw a cute skirt made from one of those euro patterns that had big scallops like this.
> 
> I got the fabric for $1.50 on clearance at JoAnn, so it only cost me $3 to make it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the pettiskirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closeup of the fabric:



WOW Heather!!! The Peter Pan shirt is PERFECT!!! The "riggin lines" (Wow, who knew you knew such terms!!!??!!!) really make it look great!!! I love it!!! I'm sure Clayis going to be really excited!!! 


And, my Tessie, goodness gracious that child is gorgeous!!! She must get it from her Aunt...

That is just sooo cute!!! Beautiful actually!!! it is the perfect Polly Pocket outfit!!! I'm thinking I might steal that whole look for the Big Give dress I'm planning on making!!! I wanted something sort of full, but not heavy, and I think you hit on the perfect solution for me!!! Yippeee!!!  




mytwotinks said:


> Anyway... Thank you all and know that I appreciate it so much.  I have been in tears many times when I read all of the lovely things that you ladies post to me.  I hope to get to meet some of you in person some day.  I don't really have "real life" friends that share my hobbies, so this is my spot to be excited with and for people who "get" how wonderful it feels to create something!
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


 


mrsmiller said:


> I just wanted to send you a  and to let you know that I am praying for Riley to get better I know how hard is when you do not see the light at the end of the tunnel...


Wow Linette! Thank you for sharing your story with us.  Doctors can make me soo mad!


----------



## t-beri

mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like tacky the way we do around my house!


I love the crazy way you do things at your house, I'm sure Shay Lynne will LOVE it!!!  I super like the button outline mickey head, I may make one for myself  But I'll wait 3 months until everyone forgets so they think I'm clever.



HeatherSue said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!!
> 
> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closeup of the fabric:



How dare you force my niece to wear that gorgeous cloud of ruffly goodness!!!  This dress is SUPER cute. I heart it!



princessmom29 said:


> You absolutely CANNOT leave I would cry   Seriously I really do value this board and your imput here. Besides a lot of times your humor is just what I need!!!



Thanks guys for all the hugs.  I have social anxieties, but unlike some people whose anxiety keeps them isolated, mine hits when I'm alone.  I can be pretty ok in a group of people (especially w/ a margarita or 2) but then when we leave I think they're all talking about me or before we go I just know that I'm not wanted.  BUT my DH makes me go out to all of his gigs, he doesn't like it when I stay home but I much prefer it to going out in public.  I am pretty sure everyone is conspiring against me at all times.  I hate to project it onto you guys, so I am sorry I mentioned my thoughts of disappearing.  
Besides, I am way too excited about the MAW projects to quit cold.  

PS.  I'm funny???  Who knew?


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I do love the "investing in America" bit...I'll have to remember that if DH ever peeks at the checkbook!!!


The best part about it is it's actually DH's philosophy and I get to use it against him!!!  



Tink3Bell said:


> You are all very talented wish I could find the time to sew again.



Glad you could join us!!!   Who has time to sew?   Drink lots of diet coke or coffee, stay up late, get up early and don't do the dished 

...t.


----------



## 2cutekidz

I've had this done for about a week now, but wanted to wait until the launch before I posted it.   DS LOVES it!!  Mickey is his favorite right now!


----------



## Trixie15

This thread moves so fast!  I love all the new things that have been posted today - they're so cute!!


----------



## revrob

2cutekidz said:


> I've had this done for about a week now, but wanted to wait until the launch before I posted it.   DS LOVES it!!  Mickey is his favorite right now!




That turned out VERY cute!  Great job.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like tacky the way we do around my house!
> 
> The mickey head is a little bunched up in the pics.  It does look better than that, but to be honest it isn't perfectly straight which is driving me crazy.  My sister said it is good and to send it.  I have to as much as I hate to.  If I try to make everything 100% perfect, I'll never get anything sent out.





I love this Mickey head idea with the buttons!  I think it looks darling!



HeatherSue said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!!
> 
> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.
> 
> I used the Simply Sweet pattern for the bodice. But, I modified it by making the front more of a sweetheart neckline and making it come up a little higher in the armpit area.  I made it bigger so it will fit her next year, too.
> 
> I made a teeny little skirt thing and sewed it onto the bodice for a 3d look.
> 
> For the skirt, I made up my own pattern after I saw a cute skirt made from one of those euro patterns that had big scallops like this.
> 
> I got the fabric for $1.50 on clearance at JoAnn, so it only cost me $3 to make it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the pettiskirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closeup of the fabric:




Okay I really like the Peter silouhette!( can't spell though!)  However I adore the dress!  I think the fabric is darling, and think ( oh no, don't report me to the petti-police) that I like it better without the petti!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MegaWoman

luvinyou said:


> I went to buy some stuff for the big give this morning, and scored big!
> 
> All this fabric was under $5/metre, which is amazing because a) we don't have disney fabric here normally and b) it is usually around $10/m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped in to the mall to get a t-shirt and TCP and Bonnie Togs had some for $2 so I grabbed a bunch to practice appliques on



Ummm - what mall???  I NEED t-shirts, and where did you find the fabric for 5$/metre?????  You have to enable me!!!  What part of the GTA are you in?  I'm in Milton (blech!)

Stephanie


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Trixie15 said:


> I have been wanting to post to this thread forever!  I was around when the original thread was started (the first part one!) and then got busy and never actually sewed (or finished) anything.  Well I finally finished this twirl skirt for my youngest dd!
> 
> I am going to sew some decorative buttons on that strip of yellow ribbon as soon as I decide which ones I definitely want to use.
> 
> I made this skirt with the original idea of having it to use this summer, but then I got to thinking it would be so cute to have some custom stuff for Disneyworld next May.  You can't see, but she is wearing white bike shorts under these.  If it ends up being too short next May, I can add another ruffle to add some length.  It looked really short when I was holding it up, but I think it looks just the right length actually on her ... right now.  But if she shoots up 2 inches by May then we're in trouble, ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Euro ruffle that I added to one of the white blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an inset ruffle and the yellow ribbon for the buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a row of pompons that I added as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on several message boards because I'm really proud that I actually FINISHED something, lol.  I'm notorious for starting a project and quitting half way through!



I love this.  You def should be proud.  I love your use of different items on the skirt.



snubie said:


> And I finished my Stitch applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His claws are painted on but everything else is satin stitched (even those little teeth).


Love Stitch   This is excellent!



mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like tacky the way we do around my house!
> 
> The mickey head is a little bunched up in the pics.  It does look better than that, but to be honest it isn't perfectly straight which is driving me crazy.  My sister said it is good and to send it.  I have to as much as I hate to.  If I try to make everything 100% perfect, I'll never get anything sent out.



This is super cute.  I love twirl patchwork skirts the best, just not making them.



mytwotinks said:


> I just want to tell you guys all thank you so much for the concern you are showing Riley and I.  This is turning into such a mess, and honestly I am sure that the nurse I call hag does think that I'm a total psycho!  I can't say that I am always in control of my emotions when I am frustrated and worried and upset and scared.  I just don't think it's too much to ask that they be a little bit understanding about how difficult this situation is for us.  I know that it is not her fault when the doctor doesn't provide the help we need and she gets frustrated that she can't do anything, but she doesn't need to add her nasty comentary.
> 
> Anyway... Thank you all and know that I appreciate it so much.  I have been in tears many times when I read all of the lovely things that you ladies post to me.  I hope to get to meet some of you in person some day.  I don't really have "real life" friends that share my hobbies, so this is my spot to be excited with and for people who "get" how wonderful it feels to create something!
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


Although I have not posted much about Riley, she is in my prayers everyday.  My heart bleeds for you as a mother and I hope that answers will come soon.


----------



## longaberger_lara

mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like tacky the way we do around my house!
> 
> The mickey head is a little bunched up in the pics.  It does look better than that, but to be honest it isn't perfectly straight which is driving me crazy.  My sister said it is good and to send it.  I have to as much as I hate to.  If I try to make everything 100% perfect, I'll never get anything sent out.




That is so gorgeous!  Love the hidden mickey, too!


----------



## Clared

Between shopping and posting I have no idea where you guys find time to sew!!!

I've whipped through the last few pages and completely forgot to quote but...

TESSA'S DRESS IS AMAZING!!!

The Big Give outfits are truly truly beautiful.  

 to everyone!


----------



## kjbrown

mrsmiller said:


> I went to the doctor and all I was told was that it was in my head,  I was too stressed, I needed to get used to a different life , and   some doctors told me that I was looking for attention and was pretending so I believed the doctors and tried to ignore my pain and live with it. During that time I was prescribed Xanax, Valium, and a bunch of other medication
> 
> I finished school and moved to Staten Island, one day crossing Hylan Bldv (will never forget!!) I went blind and lost consciousness I was taken to Staten Island University Hospital, and there I was seen by the ER doctors that had no idea what was wrong with me , It so happen that a group of medical student were at the emergency room and because I was a "rare" case asked me if they could see me and talk to me, I first did not wanted to speak to this young kids that were not even doctors...after they saw me one of the medical student remembered discussing in class about a medical syndrome called pseudo tumor celebri... I did not fit the profile but the doctors decided to do some test and do a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) and the pressure was so high that the doctors could not believe that I still have  my sight.
> 
> It's been years and I had several surgeries for shunts that do not work, last august  I went to my neurosurgeon and told him something was wrong and he gave me a referral to a psychiatrist  (this from the surgeon that operated me 4tims and knew my medical history) and told me to go home, the same day I was admitted to the hospital because the shunt was out of place and embedded in the wrong side of my stomach I had emergency surgery the next day, to this day is still a struggle with doctors that believe that we females "pretend to be sick" and are "looking for attention" after all this years I have yet to find the "right" doctor so I can empathize with you
> 
> On the other side  my husband had a bad headache went to the ER and was admitted for a day for testing on what turned out to be "Stressed Headache"... see  double standards...
> 
> Sorry for a long post I just wanted to let you know that some of us do understand your frustration and what you are going thru
> hugs to you and Riley




Ugh.  This is so crazy.  I had to have my gall bladder removed when I was 13 weeks pregnant with my DS.  After the surgery I was in AGONIZING pain.  The doctors told me after THREE ER visits, that is was CONSTIPATION.  ?!   WHAT?!  Are you kidding me?  My pain was through the roof.  The pain from gall stones and child birth were nothing compared to what I was feeling and they thought it was constipation.  THREE times they gave me stronger and stronger measures to fix the problem.  FINALLY, they decided to do a test that determined and fixed my BILE LEAK!!!  Which is when bile is literally leaking out into your system.

I recently had to go to the ER again, and my DH told he doc we weren't leaving until I was fine.  Love that guy!


----------



## Twins+2more

minnie2 said:


> OMG Linette!  You have been through so much!  I sure hope youa re feeling better.
> 
> I realize I am new here still but as I was reading this I realized maybe we were all brought together to this thread not only because we share a love of sewing.  It seems that most of us have some health issues or a very close family member with health issues.  We all seem to be able to find other common bonds other then sewing and are able to help and hopefully lift spirits of others not only on this thread but else where( The big Give).  I know receiving the support and hugs from you guys with everything going on with Rocky has been helpful.  I know my heart bleeds hearing that so many of you have health issues or your little ones have them.  I sure hope al of us can be healthy!
> 
> I wish we ALL could meet this Feb in WDW.  Sadly I won't be able to but you all are simply wonderful!



AMEN to that sister!


----------



## kpgriffin

t-beri said:


> So everyone is a little puzzled by my cake fit (except my DH who strangely totally understood). And I'll admit that now it seems a little silly, I just couldn't believe that in WDW there was no way to get a cinderella cake for my DD!  I also didn't think there was a snowballs chance in FLORIDA that they would actually offer to change my reservations.  I just thought they'd relent and let me pick up the stupid chocolate cake topper from the GF bakery and take it to WCC w/ me. But in the end I got a chocolate cake w/ chocolate mousse filling and chocolate icing and a Cinderella and a red power ranger (for my nephew) cake toppers.



When we went for my dd's 3rd birthday we had dinner with Cinderella at Park Fare.  I asked them if I could have Cinderella bring out the cake. Of course, they said no. Can't blame an obessive mom for trying.  Anyway, we were able to watch for Cinderella to approach our table and then we requested that the cake come at the same time. It was great. Cinderella led everyone in singing HAppy Birthday and then she helped LilliAnna blow out her candles. This was five years ago but it is worth a try. Everyone is amazed that we have a video of Cinderella singing and blowing out the candles.  I also bought a pair of the plastic "glass" slippers for her to wear. Prince Charming kneeled down at our table and held the slipper to her foot.  Needless to say...I cried.


----------



## mytwotinks

Here's another version of the button shirt.  I made this skirt for Riley's best friend when they went to DW in May.  I decided to go ahead and start the girls shirts for January.  Of courst the buttons are just glued on with elmers right now.  I think maybe half of Riley's are sewn on.  I am thinking of making some black cargo pants with minnie dot pockets to go with these for January.


----------



## t-beri

Trixie15 said:


> This thread moves so fast!  I love all the new things that have been posted today - they're so cute!!


Better learn to keep up Trixie. 



mytwotinks said:


> Here's another version of the button shirt.  I made this skirt for Riley's best friend when they went to DW in May.  I decided to go ahead and start the girls shirts for January.  Of courst the buttons are just glued on with elmers right now.  I think maybe half of Riley's are sewn on.  I am thinking of making some black cargo pants with minnie dot pockets to go with these for January.



I wish I was half as clever as you...I wonder if you put s few white buttons in the bows if it would look like you missed some or if it would look like dots??? 



BIG GIVERS I'm sure someone already posted that there are new give dates out.  BUT for all of you too lazy to catch up the pages that you missed (you know who you are)  THERE ARE 2 NEW GIVES UP!!!!!

Robin+5 has a ship date of AUG 1 and has 3 kids for customs and 4 older kids and parents. (THAT'S 7 T-SHIRTS GUYS!!!)

BIGDISGRANDMA Ships 8/25, has 3 kids for customs and 2 parents.  Most of the clothing items are signed up for except Big Brother-10 3/4  This is your chance to make some boy clothes if all you have are girls! 

Click on any of the DIsboutiquers' Tinkerbell tags and check out the latest projects.  Let us know if you can help or how we can help you help us!!! 

DID you know??? That a few diser's have volunteered fabric if you have time to sew for the BIG GIVE but are short on materials or cash??? Yup, theres a thread all about it.  You can see what's available...heck make a request, you never know what the Diser's will come up with!!  

Make sure you check out the links to both PTR's and GO SUB THEM!!!!  Let's let them know we are here to make their trip magical 

That is all.


----------



## t-beri

BTW: The Disboutiquers' very own JHAM is the family coordinator for the BIGDISGRANDMA give  and I am coordinating ROBIN+5....If you have any questions about the info or howyou can GIVE BIG, pm us and let us know!!!

...t.


----------



## mytwotinks

Trixie15 said:


> Here is a row of pompons that I added as well




I have yards and yards of that pom pom trim that I bought a while ago.  I think I was planning on using it on a roundneck dress, but I'm not even sure.  I am totally going to use just little bits of it in a patchwork like you did!  How super cute!


----------



## t-beri

Denise is a copy cat, Denise is a copy cat


----------



## mrsmiller

You will think that living in NYC you will not have any trouble finding disney fabric but I cannot find a store that sells disney fabric (if you know of any let me know) 

OK My question is 
I did a drawing of the outfits that I want to make for the Big Give
Belle:





I wanted to make a sundress with Belle theme
I have cotton (yellow) and tulle for the material,  







tinkerbelle





cotton fabric and applique






my question is: should I use the cotton material or use fabric heavier (taffeta or satin)?  My concern with the satin and taffeta is the heat 

what do you think?

Linnette


----------



## luvinyou

2cutekidz said:


> I've had this done for about a week now, but wanted to wait until the launch before I posted it.   DS LOVES it!!  Mickey is his favorite right now!



I love this!  It works wonderfully as a brother sister set



mytwotinks said:


> Here's another version of the button shirt.  I made this skirt for Riley's best friend when they went to DW in May.  I decided to go ahead and start the girls shirts for January.  Of courst the buttons are just glued on with elmers right now.  I think maybe half of Riley's are sewn on.  I am thinking of making some black cargo pants with minnie dot pockets to go with these for January.



The button Mickey head is so creative, I may have to borrow the idea!


----------



## mytwotinks

t-beri said:


> Denise is a copy cat, Denise is a copy cat



Yeah, but if I wait 3 mos. I get to claim the idea as my own, right?


----------



## longaberger_lara

Well, I've finally got 10 posts under my belt, so here's what I've done the past couple of weeks.
Nate's Buzz shirt (he matches Sawyer!)  Excuse the mean face - he had just gotten up from his nap!





Wall-E shirt









Disneyfied bag





OT - my husband was cutting hay a couple weeks ago and scared up this little guy - he was still so young that he was wobbly legged when we let him go!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Clutterbug said:


> Hello ladies!
> I'm posting today because I have a few things to share.  These are the autograph books that I made for the MAW Big Give #2.  I haven't scrapped in ages.  These were fun projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the outfits that I made the kids for the 4th of July.
> 
> Both of them



Love your autograph books!! The kids are going to be thrilled.  Great 4th outfits!



Trixie15 said:


> I have been wanting to post to this thread forever!  I was around when the original thread was started (the first part one!) and then got busy and never actually sewed (or finished) anything.  Well I finally finished this twirl skirt for my youngest dd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on several message boards because I'm really proud that I actually FINISHED something, lol.  I'm notorious for starting a project and quitting half way through!



This is really wonderful.  Going to do another? 



mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



  



HeatherSue said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!!
> 
> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.



I'm going to have to remember this PP shirt!  Love the dress also! 



2cutekidz said:


> I've had this done for about a week now, but wanted to wait until the launch before I posted it.   DS LOVES it!!  Mickey is his favorite right now!



This is just what I was thinking of for an matchy outfit I want to do for our trip. I'm just scared!


----------



## luvinyou

mrsmiller said:


> You will think that living in NYC you will not have any trouble finding disney fabric but I cannot find a store that sells disney fabric (if you know of any let me know)
> 
> OK My question is
> I did a drawing of the outfits that I want to make for the Big Give
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make a sundress with Belle theme
> I have cotton (yellow) and tulle for the material,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cotton fabric and applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my question is: should I use the cotton material or use fabric heavier (taffeta or satin)?  My concern with the satin and taffeta is the heat
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> Linnette



I would us the cotton since it will be so hot when they go.  You've inspired me and I am going pattern-less for my big give outfit, I just hope my outfit turns out half as well as your outfits do.


----------



## longaberger_lara

Sorry - I forgot to resize!


----------



## HeatherSue

2cutekidz said:


>


I love that bowling shirt! That turned out so cute!!!



kjbrown said:


> Ugh.  This is so crazy.  I had to have my gall bladder removed when I was 13 weeks pregnant with my DS.  After the surgery I was in AGONIZING pain.  The doctors told me after THREE ER visits, that is was CONSTIPATION.  ?!   WHAT?!  Are you kidding me?  My pain was through the roof.  The pain from gall stones and child birth were nothing compared to what I was feeling and they thought it was constipation.  THREE times they gave me stronger and stronger measures to fix the problem.  FINALLY, they decided to do a test that determined and fixed my BILE LEAK!!!  Which is when bile is literally leaking out into your system.
> 
> I recently had to go to the ER again, and my DH told he doc we weren't leaving until I was fine.  Love that guy!


Yikes!! Leaking bile!  It's just frustrating when you tell them how much pain you're in and they act like you're over-reacting, isn't it?



kpgriffin said:


> When we went for my dd's 3rd birthday we had dinner with Cinderella at Park Fare.  I asked them if I could have Cinderella bring out the cake. Of course, they said no. Can't blame an obessive mom for trying.  Anyway, we were able to watch for Cinderella to approach our table and then we requested that the cake come at the same time. It was great. Cinderella led everyone in singing HAppy Birthday and then she helped LilliAnna blow out her candles. This was five years ago but it is worth a try. Everyone is amazed that we have a video of Cinderella singing and blowing out the candles.  I also bought a pair of the plastic "glass" slippers for her to wear. Prince Charming kneeled down at our table and held the slipper to her foot.  Needless to say...I cried.


Oh my gosh, I would have cried too!  How magical!



t-beri said:


> BUT for all of you too lazy to catch up the pages that you missed (you know who you are)



What-EVER!!!


----------



## mytwotinks

mrsmiller said:


> You will think that living in NYC you will not have any trouble finding disney fabric but I cannot find a store that sells disney fabric (if you know of any let me know)
> 
> OK My question is
> I did a drawing of the outfits that I want to make for the Big Give
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make a sundress with Belle theme
> I have cotton (yellow) and tulle for the material,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cotton fabric and applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my question is: should I use the cotton material or use fabric heavier (taffeta or satin)?  My concern with the satin and taffeta is the heat
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> Linnette



I don't think I'd use satin in the heat.  I think that the one's people have done in coton are really cute.  If what you have is too thin, maybe some calico that is a print, but all green or all yellow.  Those always turn out super adorable!

Thanks for your post earlier.  It really does help to know that I am not alone and I am not crazy!


----------



## longaberger_lara

mrsmiller said:


> my question is: should I use the cotton material or use fabric heavier (taffeta or satin)?  My concern with the satin and taffeta is the heat
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> Linnette



I would use the cotton like you said.  They will both be adorable, but I can't wait to see the tink outfit!


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> *LisaZoe:*  I consider CASEing to be a compliment!  So, don't hesitate on my account!  Just don't make yours so absolutely fabulous that it puts mine to shame!




What a sweet thing to say and what a giving attitude! No wonder why I love it here so much.


----------



## snubie

mytwotinks said:


> Here's another version of the button shirt.  I made this skirt for Riley's best friend when they went to DW in May.  I decided to go ahead and start the girls shirts for January.  Of courst the buttons are just glued on with elmers right now.  I think maybe half of Riley's are sewn on.  I am thinking of making some black cargo pants with minnie dot pockets to go with these for January.


Those shirts are great!



longaberger_lara said:


> Well, I've finally got 10 posts under my belt, so here's what I've done the past couple of weeks.
> Nate's Buzz shirt (he matches Sawyer!)  Excuse the mean face - he had just gotten up from his nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall-E shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfied bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT - my husband was cutting hay a couple weeks ago and scared up this little guy - he was still so young that he was wobbly legged when we let him go!


Your son is adorable.  So is that little deer.


----------



## HeatherSue

mrsmiller said:


> You will think that living in NYC you will not have any trouble finding disney fabric but I cannot find a store that sells disney fabric (if you know of any let me know)
> 
> OK My question is
> I did a drawing of the outfits that I want to make for the Big Give
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make a sundress with Belle theme
> I have cotton (yellow) and tulle for the material,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cotton fabric and applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my question is: should I use the cotton material or use fabric heavier (taffeta or satin)?  My concern with the satin and taffeta is the heat
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> Linnette


I like the idea of using nice cool cotton! These are going to be adorable!! 



longaberger_lara said:


> Well, I've finally got 10 posts under my belt, so here's what I've done the past couple of weeks.
> Nate's Buzz shirt (he matches Sawyer!)  Excuse the mean face - he had just gotten up from his nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall-E shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfied bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT - my husband was cutting hay a couple weeks ago and scared up this little guy - he was still so young that he was wobbly legged when we let him go!



First of all, LOVE the Buzz shirt!  I like how you made covered buttons for it! The Wall E shirt is REALLY good, too!  The applique is fabulous!
I love what you did with the bag!

That deer is SOOO cute!  Your husband's not too bad, either.   Tessa is ooh-ing and aw-ing over the baby deer.  She wants to know all about it- where you found it, where was it's mommy, etc... She also wants to know why you have Sawyer's shirt!


----------



## DesigningMouse

jessica52877 said:


> Dallas' Wall E outfit! I made the pants about 2 weeks ago and had everything for the shirt, but was putting it off, so I finished it up last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you ask why the word Wall E is crooked! I have no idea besides it was midnight! I swear I made sure it was straight! because I knew it would ruin the whole shirt if it wasn't!!! Dallas doesn't even notice it though.



AWESOME!!



Stephres said:


> Hi, I finally made it over. I was very depressed yesterday (thanks for the birthday wishes) because the ent (ear, nose and throat) doctor I was supposed to see postponed the appointment to next week because she is stuck in the airport in Atlanta. The new appointment is next week. Fortunately, my husband is smarter than I am and told me to call back and find out if another doctor in the practice could see me sooner, so I am going in Friday. I know my problems pale in comparison to Riley's and others, but I have had earaches and sinus headaches since the end of May so I was really hoping that yesterday would be the day I would get help for them. I can wait until Friday though.



Hope you get to feeling better soon.



Clutterbug said:


> Hello ladies!  Sorry to be such a stranger around here, but I always seem to end up in "catch-up"/window shopper mode rather than having time to post. You ladies amaze me as always with your creativity and productivity.
> 
> I'm posting today because I have a few things to share.  These are the autograph books that I made for the MAW Big Give #2.  I haven't scrapped in ages.  These were fun projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the outfits that I made the kids for the 4th of July.
> 
> Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan helping Wyatt smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them



Those books are just too cute!!


HeatherSue said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!!
> 
> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.





That tshirt is amazing!!  Very cute dress.  The bottom reminds me of my group mate Nancy's Tuolumne pattern.  



2cutekidz said:


> I've had this done for about a week now, but wanted to wait until the launch before I posted it.   DS LOVES it!!  Mickey is his favorite right now!



Very cute. 



mrsmiller said:


> You will think that living in NYC you will not have any trouble finding disney fabric but I cannot find a store that sells disney fabric (if you know of any let me know)
> 
> my question is: should I use the cotton material or use fabric heavier (taffeta or satin)?  My concern with the satin and taffeta is the heat
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> Linnette



You might consider trying Kona cotton.  It has a high thread count so it feels great and is a bit more hearty than broadcloths but it's still cool and comfy to wear.


----------



## Piper

I am making the family t's for BigDisGrandma Big Give and have run into a little snag!

I've bought the shirts and washed them. I've gotten transfer paper, added names to the design and made the transfers. I will iron them on tomorrow or the next day. I am taking benedryl right now and don't trust myself to iron.

I am trying to wean myself (with doctor's help) off cortisone and my immune system decided to have an allergic reaction to something I ate. I haven't had anything I know I'm allergic to, so in a few weeks, I get to get some more allergy tests!  The doctor gave me a shot and said to take benedryl until it goes away--I call my new look the Tammy Fae Baker look--big lips! The swelling in the roof of my mouth has gone way down--thank goodness. I can only eat "safe"--read bland--foods until it is gone.


----------



## mytwotinks

Piper said:


> I am making the family t's for BigDisGrandma Big Give and have run into a little snag!
> 
> I've bought the shirts and washed them. I've gotten transfer paper, added names to the design and made the transfers. I will iron them on tomorrow or the next day. I am taking benedryl right now and don't trust myself to iron.
> 
> I am trying to wean myself (with doctor's help) off cortisone and my immune system decided to have an allergic reaction to something I ate. I haven't had anything I know I'm allergic to, so in a few weeks, I get to get some more allergy tests!  The doctor gave me a shot and said to take benedryl until it goes away--I call my new look the Tammy Fae Baker look--big lips! The swelling in the roof of my mouth has gone way down--thank goodness. I can only eat "safe"--read bland--foods until it is gone.



That is really scary!  Drew has horrible allergic reactions to outdoor things.  Big bites swell up like crazy and she has fallen and scratched herself and her whole leg swells up.  I am always worried that she is going to have a serious reaction, but so far Benadryl has always worked almost instantly.  

I am really glad that we don't deal with food allergies.  I feel so sorry for you guys who have to watch what you eat so closely.  You never really know what is in food that you haven't made all by yourself!


----------



## Twins+2more

Linnette, I hope your feeling better.  Im sorry to hear what you have been going thru.

But any hoo, I agree to leave the satin alone in the heat.  I love the sketches you have done.  Can't wait to see the outfits.  LOVE LOVE the Belle.  Shoot, Love the tink also.  I can see where the material on the tink is a bit sheer.  If you have something heavier you may want to use it.  Im sure they will look great after your done.


----------



## Twins+2more

Piper, that sounds miserable.  I can only imagine how you feel.  I say drink water, get rest.  (dosen't that help everything? ! ? )


----------



## SallyfromDE

Well, I got my MAW2 family shirts in the mail. I was a little disappointed in them. But they are okay. On the sleeve, I put this logo. I've no idea who designed it, but someone had posted it on the WindowCling thread.


----------



## Twins+2more

SallyfromDE said:


> Well, I got my MAW2 family shirts in the mail. I was a little disappointed in them. But they are okay. On the sleeve, I put this logo. I've no idea who designed it, but someone had posted it on the WindowCling thread.



I like the one with the colored castle.  By the way, your lil lady looks cute in her pink princess gown in your siggy


----------



## Trixie15

Piper said:


> I am making the family t's for BigDisGrandma Big Give and have run into a little snag!
> 
> I've bought the shirts and washed them. I've gotten transfer paper, added names to the design and made the transfers. I will iron them on tomorrow or the next day. I am taking benedryl right now and don't trust myself to iron.
> 
> I am trying to wean myself (with doctor's help) off cortisone and my immune system decided to have an allergic reaction to something I ate. I haven't had anything I know I'm allergic to, so in a few weeks, I get to get some more allergy tests!  The doctor gave me a shot and said to take benedryl until it goes away--I call my new look the Tammy Fae Baker look--big lips! The swelling in the roof of my mouth has gone way down--thank goodness. I can only eat "safe"--read bland--foods until it is gone.



Oh no!  I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## revrob

mrsmiller said:


> You will think that living in NYC you will not have any trouble finding disney fabric but I cannot find a store that sells disney fabric (if you know of any let me know)
> 
> OK My question is
> I did a drawing of the outfits that I want to make for the Big Give
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make a sundress with Belle theme
> I have cotton (yellow) and tulle for the material,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cotton fabric and applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my question is: should I use the cotton material or use fabric heavier (taffeta or satin)?  My concern with the satin and taffeta is the heat
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> Linnette



Love your drawings!  I thought I'd give you another vote for cotton.  I think satin or taffeta would be hot.  I'm sure whatever you do will be great!



mytwotinks said:


> Yeah, but if I wait 3 mos. I get to claim the idea as my own, right?



Y'all are BAD!  REALLY, REALLY BAD!  hehehe!  



Piper said:


> I am making the family t's for BigDisGrandma Big Give and have run into a little snag!
> 
> I've bought the shirts and washed them. I've gotten transfer paper, added names to the design and made the transfers. I will iron them on tomorrow or the next day. I am taking benedryl right now and don't trust myself to iron.
> 
> I am trying to wean myself (with doctor's help) off cortisone and my immune system decided to have an allergic reaction to something I ate. I haven't had anything I know I'm allergic to, so in a few weeks, I get to get some more allergy tests!  The doctor gave me a shot and said to take benedryl until it goes away--I call my new look the Tammy Fae Baker look--big lips! The swelling in the roof of my mouth has gone way down--thank goodness. I can only eat "safe"--read bland--foods until it is gone.



Oh man, I'm so sorry you're feel bad!  Hope you get to feeling good soon.



SallyfromDE said:


> Well, I got my MAW2 family shirts in the mail. I was a little disappointed in them. But they are okay. On the sleeve, I put this logo. I've no idea who designed it, but someone had posted it on the WindowCling thread.



I really like that DISer DISign!  I'm sure your shirts looked great!


----------



## jham

2cutekidz said:


> I've had this done for about a week now, but wanted to wait until the launch before I posted it.   DS LOVES it!!  Mickey is his favorite right now!



I really love both outfits!



kpgriffin said:


> When we went for my dd's 3rd birthday we had dinner with Cinderella at Park Fare.  I asked them if I could have Cinderella bring out the cake. Of course, they said no. Can't blame an obessive mom for trying.  Anyway, we were able to watch for Cinderella to approach our table and then we requested that the cake come at the same time. It was great. Cinderella led everyone in singing HAppy Birthday and then she helped LilliAnna blow out her candles. This was five years ago but it is worth a try. Everyone is amazed that we have a video of Cinderella singing and blowing out the candles.  I also bought a pair of the plastic "glass" slippers for her to wear. Prince Charming kneeled down at our table and held the slipper to her foot.  Needless to say...I cried.



awww!  Makes me want to have my birthday dinner at 1900 park fare!  



mrsmiller said:


> You will think that living in NYC you will not have any trouble finding disney fabric but I cannot find a store that sells disney fabric (if you know of any let me know)
> 
> OK My question is
> I did a drawing of the outfits that I want to make for the Big Give
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make a sundress with Belle theme
> I have cotton (yellow) and tulle for the material,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cotton fabric and applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my question is: should I use the cotton material or use fabric heavier (taffeta or satin)?  My concern with the satin and taffeta is the heat
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> Linnette



Those are going to be gorgeous!  And another vote for cotton!



longaberger_lara said:


> Well, I've finally got 10 posts under my belt, so here's what I've done the past couple of weeks.
> Nate's Buzz shirt (he matches Sawyer!)  Excuse the mean face - he had just gotten up from his nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall-E shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfied bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT - my husband was cutting hay a couple weeks ago and scared up this little guy - he was still so young that he was wobbly legged when we let him go!



Great job on everything!  I LOVE BAMBI!!



Piper said:


> I am making the family t's for BigDisGrandma Big Give and have run into a little snag!
> 
> I've bought the shirts and washed them. I've gotten transfer paper, added names to the design and made the transfers. I will iron them on tomorrow or the next day. I am taking benedryl right now and don't trust myself to iron.
> 
> I am trying to wean myself (with doctor's help) off cortisone and my immune system decided to have an allergic reaction to something I ate. I haven't had anything I know I'm allergic to, so in a few weeks, I get to get some more allergy tests!  The doctor gave me a shot and said to take benedryl until it goes away--I call my new look the Tammy Fae Baker look--big lips! The swelling in the roof of my mouth has gone way down--thank goodness. I can only eat "safe"--read bland--foods until it is gone.



Hope it gets better soon!  That sounds awful.


----------



## minnie2

mrsmiller said:


> You will think that living in NYC you will not have any trouble finding disney fabric but I cannot find a store that sells disney fabric (if you know of any let me know)
> 
> OK My question is
> I did a drawing of the outfits that I want to make for the Big Give
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make a sundress with Belle theme
> I have cotton (yellow) and tulle for the material,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cotton fabric and applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my question is: should I use the cotton material or use fabric heavier (taffeta or satin)?  My concern with the satin and taffeta is the heat
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> Linnette



 another vote for cotton!  i can't wait to see these.



longaberger_lara said:


> Well, I've finally got 10 posts under my belt, so here's what I've done the past couple of weeks.
> Nate's Buzz shirt (he matches Sawyer!)  Excuse the mean face - he had just gotten up from his nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall-E shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfied bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT - my husband was cutting hay a couple weeks ago and scared up this little guy - he was still so young that he was wobbly legged when we let him go!


 Those shirts are adorable!  I love the look on DS face!  

The deer is so sweet looking.



Piper said:


> I am making the family t's for BigDisGrandma Big Give and have run into a little snag!
> 
> I've bought the shirts and washed them. I've gotten transfer paper, added names to the design and made the transfers. I will iron them on tomorrow or the next day. I am taking benedryl right now and don't trust myself to iron.
> 
> I am trying to wean myself (with doctor's help) off cortisone and my immune system decided to have an allergic reaction to something I ate. I haven't had anything I know I'm allergic to, so in a few weeks, I get to get some more allergy tests!  The doctor gave me a shot and said to take benedryl until it goes away--I call my new look the Tammy Fae Baker look--big lips! The swelling in the roof of my mouth has gone way down--thank goodness. I can only eat "safe"--read bland--foods until it is gone.


 OH MY!  Growing up I had huge issues with hives no one could figiure out why I got them but they were awful I still get them.  I remember one of the worst reactions was when I was in HS and my lips swelled up I looked like Steven Tyler with major botox!  Not a pretty look and I remember HAVING to go to school!  talk about no fun! 
I lived on Benadryl in the 2nd grade my mom says she swears I slept through the 2nd grade.  

Feel Better!  Have you tried Ctarinex or Claritian?  With my son I find both of them to be better then benadryl...


 OMG Cindy singing Happy Bday!  Seriously cool!

 I know I missed a few sorry!


----------



## jham

mytwotinks said:


> Here's another version of the button shirt.  I made this skirt for Riley's best friend when they went to DW in May.  I decided to go ahead and start the girls shirts for January.  Of courst the buttons are just glued on with elmers right now.  I think maybe half of Riley's are sewn on.  I am thinking of making some black cargo pants with minnie dot pockets to go with these for January.




Denise, do you mind if I borrow from your idea to make a skirt for DD10 for our Feb trip?  She wants something with Minnie Dot and I love the way you used the black fabrics and the ruffle.  It makes it look a little more "big girl" I love it!


----------



## jham

Thanks T!  Yes, I am coordinating this one.  (Bigdisgrandma, if you are lurking out there--shoo!) I'm excited because they don't live too far from me!  So any questions you have you can direct to me.  We still need passports and autograph books (for 3 kids) and as Tifani mentioned, some outfits for an almost 11 year old boy.  He likes long shorts, Goofy and the color red. Linnette is making him a pair of shorts, but we'd love to have some tee shirts or something as well and maybe some more shorts if anyone has the time.  Thanks!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

kpgriffin said:


> When we went for my dd's 3rd birthday we had dinner with Cinderella at Park Fare.  I asked them if I could have Cinderella bring out the cake. Of course, they said no. Can't blame an obessive mom for trying.  Anyway, we were able to watch for Cinderella to approach our table and then we requested that the cake come at the same time. It was great. Cinderella led everyone in singing HAppy Birthday and then she helped LilliAnna blow out her candles. This was five years ago but it is worth a try. Everyone is amazed that we have a video of Cinderella singing and blowing out the candles.  I also bought a pair of the plastic "glass" slippers for her to wear. Prince Charming kneeled down at our table and held the slipper to her foot.  Needless to say...I cried.



That is one of the sweetest things I have heard!  I cannot imagine the look on dd4's face (well, I can come close let's just say she would be in heaven!).  What a cool birthday!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Hi Big Give coordinators...I have a question.  I noticed that the "Pixie Dust" section was missing on the newest Big Gives for us ladies who aren't confident to sew for others.  Is that an oversight or are we not doing it?


----------



## HeatherSue

DesigningMouse said:


> That tshirt is amazing!!  Very cute dress.  The bottom reminds me of my group mate Nancy's Tuolumne pattern.


Thank you!  I saw a picture of the farbenmix Insa pattern and I got the idea for the scallops on that. Is the tuolumne pattern on your website?  I can't find it on there and I'd love to see it!



Piper said:


> I am making the family t's for BigDisGrandma Big Give and have run into a little snag!
> 
> I've bought the shirts and washed them. I've gotten transfer paper, added names to the design and made the transfers. I will iron them on tomorrow or the next day. I am taking benedryl right now and don't trust myself to iron.
> 
> I am trying to wean myself (with doctor's help) off cortisone and my immune system decided to have an allergic reaction to something I ate. I haven't had anything I know I'm allergic to, so in a few weeks, I get to get some more allergy tests!  The doctor gave me a shot and said to take benedryl until it goes away--I call my new look the Tammy Fae Baker look--big lips! The swelling in the roof of my mouth has gone way down--thank goodness. I can only eat "safe"--read bland--foods until it is gone.


Oh no!!  I hope you start feeling better soon. That must be miserable!   That's so great of you to make ALL the family shirts!



SallyfromDE said:


> Well, I got my MAW2 family shirts in the mail. I was a little disappointed in them. But they are okay. On the sleeve, I put this logo. I've no idea who designed it, but someone had posted it on the WindowCling thread.



That is a really neat design!  I'm sure the t-shirts turned out fine!


----------



## jham

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi Big Give coordinators...I have a question.  I noticed that the "Pixie Dust" section was missing on the newest Big Gives for us ladies who aren't confident to sew for others.  Is that an oversight or are we not doing it?




I'm sure it was just an oversight, who doesn't need a little pixie dust?  I'll go look into it now.


----------



## revrob

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi Big Give coordinators...I have a question.  I noticed that the "Pixie Dust" section was missing on the newest Big Gives for us ladies who aren't confident to sew for others.  Is that an oversight or are we not doing it?




BIG GIVE PIXIE DUST!

I've thought that we would leave the pixie dust open to anyone at any time.  I did't put it on the list because I think that any amount of pixie dust is great!  I may not have communicated that very well.  

SO, please, anyone, everyone, SEND PIXIE DUST!  But I'm not concerned about adding a sign up line because I don't think that we need to be concerned with sending too much or not enough.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

revrob said:


> BIG GIVE PIXIE DUST!
> 
> I've thought that we would leave the pixie dust open to anyone at any time.  I did't put it on the list because I think that any amount of pixie dust is great!  I may not have communicated that very well.
> 
> SO, please, anyone, everyone, SEND PIXIE DUST!  But I'm not concerned about adding a sign up line because I don't think that we need to be concerned with sending too much or not enough.  Does that make sense?





Perfect sense


----------



## t-beri

mytwotinks said:


> Yeah, but if I wait 3 mos. I get to claim the idea as my own, right?


TOUCHE!  (okay, pretend that the lightsaber is a sword )


longaberger_lara said:


> Well, I've finally got 10 posts under my belt, so here's what I've done the past couple of weeks.
> Nate's Buzz shirt (he matches Sawyer!)  Excuse the mean face - he had just gotten up from his nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall-E shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


It's about time Lara!!! WOW your applique is amazing and I love that buzz fabric.  PS. we do not apologize for sleepy faced babies...they are adorable!



mrsmiller said:


> You will think that living in NYC you will not have any trouble finding disney fabric but I cannot find a store that sells disney fabric (if you know of any let me know)
> 
> OK My question is
> I did a drawing of the outfits that I want to make for the Big Give
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make a sundress with Belle theme
> I have cotton (yellow) and tulle for the material,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cotton fabric and applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my question is: should I use the cotton material or use fabric heavier (taffeta or satin)?  My concern with the satin and taffeta is the heat
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> Linnette


Definitely go w/ the cotton.  I always like the more casual princess stuff.  I have had this idea of doing a cinderella type skirt w/ satin and tulle netting underneath and all and attatching it to the top of a pair of jean overalls...just the kinda twisted I am   You stuff's always cute anyway.  Thanks for sharing your story w/ us Linette, it must not be easy to go through. 



Piper said:


> I am making the family t's for BigDisGrandma Big Give and have run into a little snag!
> 
> I've bought the shirts and washed them. I've gotten transfer paper, added names to the design and made the transfers. I will iron them on tomorrow or the next day. I am taking benedryl right now and don't trust myself to iron.
> 
> I am trying to wean myself (with doctor's help) off cortisone and my immune system decided to have an allergic reaction to something I ate. I haven't had anything I know I'm allergic to, so in a few weeks, I get to get some more allergy tests!  The doctor gave me a shot and said to take benedryl until it goes away--I call my new look the Tammy Fae Baker look--big lips! The swelling in the roof of my mouth has gone way down--thank goodness. I can only eat "safe"--read bland--foods until it is gone.



That is yucky...you have a good while before your shipdate so definitely stay away from the iron until it's safe...although I heard somewhere that a hot glue burn could get you a trip to WDW this FEB...imagine what you could get if your burned yourself on your iron.  Feel better soon, sugar 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi Big Give coordinators...I have a question.  I noticed that the "Pixie Dust" section was missing on the newest Big Gives for us ladies who aren't confident to sew for others.  Is that an oversight or are we not doing it?



Definite oversight!!  Thanks for catching it    I'll make sure the threads get updated.  Feel free to leave a message w/ your pixiedust offering if I don't get to it right away!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> Definite oversight!!  Thanks for catching it    I'll make sure the threads get updated.  Feel free to leave a message w/ your pixiedust offering if I don't get to it right away!



I did (red sox hat)...your mind is already in Disney


----------



## ms_mckenna

Ok you ladies need to slow down because I am having a wild week lol. I can't keep up! 

I need opinions. I am redoing the nursery. It needs to be unisex but I cannot find anything I REALLY like. So I came up with this. I have a bunch of Sock Monkey fabric that I bought and have been waiting for something that I REALLY wanted to do with it. I am thinking of using it. I can add more colors in probably yellow and orange to make it less blue. So do you think these prints would be unisex enough for a nursery? I think I am going to do a patchwork quilt. I just wish I could figure out something for the mobile. 






 Just fat quarters of this
















 not a lot maybe a few yards of this.


----------



## hrsmom

Good evening!  I posted on the last thread (at least I think it was the last thread, you all move along fast, so it might have been two thread ago ).  I posted some pics on that thread of the Jedi Robe I made for my son, it was my first sewing project --- and I thought my last, but you all inspired me to try making something for my daughter.  I just finished making her a dress.  I've learned quite a few things, the first being the fact that I can't sew in a straight line to save my life!     Anyway, here are a few pictures of the dress I made.  I only have one of my daughter modeling it because she was being a little stinker!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok you ladies need to slow down because I am having a wild week lol. I can't keep up!
> 
> I need opinions. I am redoing the nursery. It needs to be unisex but I cannot find anything I REALLY like. So I came up with this. I have a bunch of Sock Monkey fabric that I bought and have been waiting for something that I REALLY wanted to do with it. I am thinking of using it. I can add more colors in probably yellow and orange to make it less blue. So do you think these prints would be unisex enough for a nursery? I think I am going to do a patchwork quilt. I just wish I could figure out something for the mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just fat quarters of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a lot maybe a few yards of this.




yes!!!  Who doesn't love Sock Monkey???


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

hrsmom said:


>




WOW!  That's your first dress?  I'm impressed


----------



## t-beri

Me/  they creep me out.


----------



## DesigningMouse

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you!  I saw a picture of the farbenmix Insa pattern and I got the idea for the scallops on that. Is the tuolumne pattern on your website?  I can't find it on there and I'd love to see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I only sell my own patterns but here is a link for  some of Nancy's patterns
> http://studiotantrum.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2007-05-15T00:00:00-07:00&max-results=7
> 
> Tuolumne is about half way down.
Click to expand...


----------



## HeatherSue

ms_mckenna said:


>


I think they're unisex, especially the first two prints!



hrsmom said:


> Good evening!  I posted on the last thread (at least I think it was the last thread, you all move along fast, so it might have been two thread ago ).  I posted some pics on that thread of the Jedi Robe I made for my son, it was my first sewing project --- and I thought my last, but you all inspired me to try making something for my daughter.  I just finished making her a dress.  I've learned quite a few things, the first being the fact that I can't sew in a straight line to save my life!     Anyway, here are a few pictures of the dress I made.  I only have one of my daughter modeling it because she was being a little stinker!


WOW!! That is SO cute, and so is your DD!!  I'm so glad you decided to try sewing again.  You're obviously a natural!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> yes!!!  Who doesn't love Sock Monkey???


 Perhaps you didn't see the ongoing discussion a while back about how Teresa and I are skerred of sock monkeys. T is too!


----------



## HeatherSue

DesigningMouse said:


> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I saw a picture of the farbenmix Insa pattern and I got the idea for the scallops on that. Is the tuolumne pattern on your website?  I can't find it on there and I'd love to see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I only sell my own patterns but here is a link for  some of Nancy's patterns
> http://studiotantrum.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2007-05-15T00:00:00-07:00&max-results=7
> 
> Tuolumne is about half way down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is SO cute!  I have never been brave enough to try this kind of pattern.  Thanks for the link!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## billwendy

HeatherSue said:


> I think they're unisex, especially the first two prints!
> 
> 
> WOW!! That is SO cute, and so is your DD!!  I'm so glad you decided to try sewing again.  You're obviously a natural!!
> 
> 
> Perhaps you didn't see the ongoing discussion a while back about how Teresa and I are skerred of sock monkeys. T is too!



Add me to the list~~ lol!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HeatherSue said:


> I think they're unisex, especially the first two prints!
> 
> 
> WOW!! That is SO cute, and so is your DD!!  I'm so glad you decided to try sewing again.  You're obviously a natural!!
> 
> 
> Perhaps you didn't see the ongoing discussion a while back about how Teresa and I are skerred of sock monkeys. T is too!




Clearly I did miss that convo?  You're scared of Sock Monkey  (I'm really so tempted to mail you DD's and have it jump out of the box...ya, I'm evil like that!).  Did you see Mr Magorium?  If you haven't...you may want to skip it...Sock Monkey makes a couple of appearances.


----------



## DesigningMouse

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok you ladies need to slow down because I am having a wild week lol. I can't keep up!
> 
> I need opinions. I am redoing the nursery. It needs to be unisex but I cannot find anything I REALLY like. So I came up with this. I have a bunch of Sock Monkey fabric that I bought and have been waiting for something that I REALLY wanted to do with it. I am thinking of using it. I can add more colors in probably yellow and orange to make it less blue. So do you think these prints would be unisex enough for a nursery? I think I am going to do a patchwork quilt. I just wish I could figure out something for the mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just fat quarters of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a lot maybe a few yards of this.



That's a perfect unisex fabric.  There is even a mobile that matches it but I can't remember who makes it.  I bet if you Google sock monkey mobile you can find it.  I think it was in browns and creams but I could be wrong.  Good luck.



HeatherSue said:


> DesigningMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I saw a picture of the farbenmix Insa pattern and I got the idea for the scallops on that. Is the tuolumne pattern on your website?  I can't find it on there and I'd love to see it!
> 
> That is SO cute!  I have never been brave enough to try this kind of pattern.  Thanks for the link!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are super easy, all you have to do is add a seam allowance.  Nancy and Sabine both make great patterns.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok you ladies need to slow down because I am having a wild week lol. I can't keep up!
> 
> I need opinions. I am redoing the nursery. It needs to be unisex but I cannot find anything I REALLY like. So I came up with this. I have a bunch of Sock Monkey fabric that I bought and have been waiting for something that I REALLY wanted to do with it. I am thinking of using it. I can add more colors in probably yellow and orange to make it less blue. So do you think these prints would be unisex enough for a nursery? I think I am going to do a patchwork quilt. I just wish I could figure out something for the mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just fat quarters of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a lot maybe a few yards of this.


  I really like the 1st one....   My son is a Monkey freak!



hrsmom said:


> Good evening!  I posted on the last thread (at least I think it was the last thread, you all move along fast, so it might have been two thread ago ).  I posted some pics on that thread of the Jedi Robe I made for my son, it was my first sewing project --- and I thought my last, but you all inspired me to try making something for my daughter.  I just finished making her a dress.  I've learned quite a few things, the first being the fact that I can't sew in a straight line to save my life!     Anyway, here are a few pictures of the dress I made.  I only have one of my daughter modeling it because she was being a little stinker!


Love the fabric!  It is so cute just like your little girl!


----------



## t-beri

OK.  CINDY dress not working out as planned, really you guys shouldn't let me think up my own stuff!!  The thread keeps breaking and I clearly can't even applique a SQUARE.  But I was already having fits b/c the book was not printed straight and that's why I was appliqueing the squares to beging w/ b/c I could not get a 1/4" seam on some pages w/out interfering w/ the picture.  GRRR..So I decided  to buy a new book tomorrow, hope it's printed straighter and sew it together like everyone else.  OR just do something totally different.  Maybe just a blue skirt w/ a white underlayer (like Cindy) and a blue peasant top w/ cindy on it.  Of course I clearly cannot APPLIQUE her on.  This is why I don't try new stuff.  Why would I try something new 3 days before I leave for WDW... 

This is the kind of neurotic freak that I am.  

For now I am going to get to my minnie dot outfit and take a break. OF course I had a frakenpattern lined up for that and now am rethinking EVER altering anything ever again.  I'm probably over reacting.  I really altered the pattern for little's minnie pants and shirt and that was cute.  BUT right now I just dont' think it's safe to meddle w/ the unknown.  I have to finish SOMETHING tonight.  and it's 9:00.   
Gotta go figure it out.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mrsmiller said:


> I just wanted to send you a  and to let you know that I am praying for Riley to get better I know how hard is when you do not see the light at the end of the tunnel...
> 
> I came to New York in the 80's as an exchange student from Puerto Rico, I went to Oswego State University , at the time I did not speak the language or knew anyone and it was my first experience of being away from home, I started having headaches and first paid no mind , then they got so bad that my school work started to get affected, I went to the doctor and all I was told was that it was in my head, I was too stressed, I needed to get used to a different life , and some doctors told me that I was looking for attention and was pretending so I believed the doctors and tried to ignore my pain and live with it. During that time I was prescribed Xanax, Valium, and a bunch of other medication
> 
> I finished school and moved to Staten Island, one day crossing Hylan Bldv (will never forget!!) I went blind and lost consciousness I was taken to Staten Island University Hospital, and there I was seen by the ER doctors that had no idea what was wrong with me , It so happen that a group of medical student were at the emergency room and because I was a "rare" case asked me if they could see me and talk to me, I first did not wanted to speak to this young kids that were not even doctors...after they saw me one of the medical student remembered discussing in class about a medical syndrome called pseudo tumor celebri... I did not fit the profile but the doctors decided to do some test and do a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) and the pressure was so high that the doctors could not believe that I still have my sight.
> 
> It's been years and I had several surgeries for shunts that do not work, last august I went to my neurosurgeon and told him something was wrong and he gave me a referral to a psychiatrist (this from the surgeon that operated me 4tims and knew my medical history) and told me to go home, the same day I was admitted to the hospital because the shunt was out of place and embedded in the wrong side of my stomach I had emergency surgery the next day, to this day is still a struggle with doctors that believe that we females "pretend to be sick" and are "looking for attention" after all this years I have yet to find the "right" doctor so I can empathize with you
> 
> On the other side my husband had a bad headache went to the ER and was admitted for a day for testing on what turned out to be "Stressed Headache"... see double standards...
> 
> Sorry for a long post I just wanted to let you know that some of us do understand your frustration and what you are going thru
> hugs to you and Riley


Oh my goodness!!! you have been through alot. I know how you feel though about doctors not listening to a woman. My official doctor blew off everything that I told him I was experiencing. I saw the Nurse Practioner in the same office about a 2 weeks later and she was so concerned about everything that he blew off. She wrote two prescriptions and I haven't felt this good in a long time. Anyways I hope that you get to feeling better.

I love all of the outfits that were posted today. Great job ladies.


----------



## revrob

TIFANI!  You can DO IT!  I have confidence in you!


----------



## snubie

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok you ladies need to slow down because I am having a wild week lol. I can't keep up!
> 
> I need opinions. I am redoing the nursery. It needs to be unisex but I cannot find anything I REALLY like. So I came up with this. I have a bunch of Sock Monkey fabric that I bought and have been waiting for something that I REALLY wanted to do with it. I am thinking of using it. I can add more colors in probably yellow and orange to make it less blue. So do you think these prints would be unisex enough for a nursery? I think I am going to do a patchwork quilt. I just wish I could figure out something for the mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just fat quarters of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a lot maybe a few yards of this.


That fabric would make a great nursery.



hrsmom said:


> Good evening!  I posted on the last thread (at least I think it was the last thread, you all move along fast, so it might have been two thread ago ).  I posted some pics on that thread of the Jedi Robe I made for my son, it was my first sewing project --- and I thought my last, but you all inspired me to try making something for my daughter.  I just finished making her a dress.  I've learned quite a few things, the first being the fact that I can't sew in a straight line to save my life!     Anyway, here are a few pictures of the dress I made.  I only have one of my daughter modeling it because she was being a little stinker!


Beautiful dress.


----------



## snubie

t-beri said:


> OK.  CINDY dress not working out as planned, really you guys shouldn't let me think up my own stuff!!  The thread keeps breaking and I clearly can't even applique a SQUARE.  But I was already having fits b/c the book was not printed straight and that's why I was appliqueing the squares to beging w/ b/c I could not get a 1/4" seam on some pages w/out interfering w/ the picture.  GRRR..So I decided  to buy a new book tomorrow, hope it's printed straighter and sew it together like everyone else.  OR just do something totally different.  Maybe just a blue skirt w/ a white underlayer (like Cindy) and a blue peasant top w/ cindy on it.  Of course I clearly cannot APPLIQUE her on.  This is why I don't try new stuff.  Why would I try something new 3 days before I leave for WDW...
> 
> This is the kind of neurotic freak that I am.
> 
> For now I am going to get to my minnie dot outfit and take a break. OF course I had a frakenpattern lined up for that and now am rethinking EVER altering anything ever again.  I'm probably over reacting.  I really altered the pattern for little's minnie pants and shirt and that was cute.  BUT right now I just dont' think it's safe to meddle w/ the unknown.  I have to finish SOMETHING tonight.  and it's 9:00.
> Gotta go figure it out.



Step back.  Take a deep breath.  Jump back in and you will be fine.


----------



## mytwotinks

jham said:


> Denise, do you mind if I borrow from your idea to make a skirt for DD10 for our Feb trip?  She wants something with Minnie Dot and I love the way you used the black fabrics and the ruffle.  It makes it look a little more "big girl" I love it!



Of course!  I'd be honored.


----------



## MegaWoman

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok you ladies need to slow down because I am having a wild week lol. I can't keep up!
> 
> I need opinions. I am redoing the nursery. It needs to be unisex but I cannot find anything I REALLY like. So I came up with this. I have a bunch of Sock Monkey fabric that I bought and have been waiting for something that I REALLY wanted to do with it. I am thinking of using it. I can add more colors in probably yellow and orange to make it less blue. So do you think these prints would be unisex enough for a nursery? I think I am going to do a patchwork quilt. I just wish I could figure out something for the mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just fat quarters of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a lot maybe a few yards of this.



I LOVE IT!  What a great nursery theme!  Where did you buy the fabric?  I was thinking of making the kids sock monkeys for Christmas, and if I could make them PJ's to match it would be perfect!!  I don't think the fabric is too boyish, 'cause it's so kitchy KWIM?!?

Great idea!

Stephanie


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Ok here are the Fancy Nancy items that I made for Jenna. I figured up the cost to make them versus buying them and I saved a total of $14 on these two items.
This is Jenna's Fancy Shmancy tutu skirt:




I didn't have any flowers so we used bows instead. Jenna likes it better with the bows.
This is the crown that my grandpa bought her.




Here is the Fancy Shmancy purse. It is similar to the FN one that we saw at Target. Jenna picked out the fabric and decided how the purse should be decorated. She even designed the handle to the purse. It is a red ribbon with metallic purple rick-rack down the middle and gold ribbon on both sides of the purple. 




This is Jenna's FN poodle outfit to match the one that the FN doll is wearing.




This is the back of the skirt.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Here is an outfit that I made Jenna because I was trying to cheer her up. We went past the hotel where her father has been staying for the last month and a half. As we passed she asked me why her dad doesn't want to meet her. I felt so horrible for her, because she sounded like she was about to start crying. I explained to her that he is trying to get some things straightened out and that he would meet her when he is ready to. I wanted to cheer her up so I offered to buy her some fabric at Hancock. She cheered right up. I love that girl's thinking. Buying fabric cheers me up too.  

So this is the outfit that I made her. She got so many compliments today when she wore it. One lady is going to call me to make one for her DD.  





You can't see just how pretty the fabric is. It is the Michael Miller Flamingos fabric. That girl has good taste.


----------



## t-beri

Okay. I've calmed down.  No more cheerleading neccessary.  

I am not going to let my neurotic tendencies get the best of me.  Just because things are not going the way I intended does not mean I have to panic. Or cry. Or yell. What does it matter?  Really?  She can wear her AK twirl top from last year, it's short but ok if she wears shorts under it.  I can make her a pillowcase top w/ the minnie dot (seems a shame to waist my good fabric on a pillowcase....NO we're not going down that road)

See, I'm calm and not freaking out and I don't even care that she won't have customs to wear.  

Or that my mom bought her red mickey crocs that are a size too big and they don't have her size and it's the only store w/in a half hour that sells them and Lily fell in love with them and was singing the Barney I love you song to them.  

I am going to go to Walmart (my least favorite place on the planet) and look around the fabric department and go through my patterns and figure it out. If I don't  C'est La Vie....right Megastephanie?

Good night for now, though I doubt I'll be sleeping. It's over rated anyway. 
...t.


----------



## livndisney

t-beri said:


> Okay. I've calmed down.  No more cheerleading neccessary.
> 
> I am not going to let my neurotic tendencies get the best of me.  Just because things are not going the way I intended does not mean I have to panic. Or cry. Or yell. What does it matter?  Really?  She can wear her AK twirl top from last year, it's short but ok if she wears shorts under it.  I can make her a pillowcase top w/ the minnie dot (seems a shame to waist my good fabric on a pillowcase....NO we're not going down that road)
> 
> See, I'm calm and not freaking out and I don't even care that she won't have customs to wear.
> 
> Or that my mom bought her red mickey crocs that are a size too big and they don't have her size and it's the only store w/in a half hour that sells them and Lily fell in love with them and was singing the Barney I love you song to them.
> 
> I am going to go to Walmart (my least favorite place on the planet) and look around the fabric department and go through my patterns and figure it out. If I don't  C'est La Vie....right Megastephanie?
> 
> Good night for now, though I doubt I'll be sleeping. It's over rated anyway.
> ...t.



T-Beri, I have heard you can throw crocs in the dryer for a bit to shrink them-maybe that would help?


----------



## clairemolly

I haven't read the last 6 or so pages, but will try to catch up in the morning (who needs to work anyways ).  

Anyway...I got my machine today and successfully made a pillowcase for DD.     She will only use a travel size pillow and the one I had was gross and boring.  So, I made her a pillowcase with really cute daisy fabric to match her room.  I didn't get a photo yet (it is under her head), but I will definitely post one in the morning!  I know it isn't that exciting, or fancy, but I am pretty proud at how it turned out...not perfect, but not too shabby either.

Alright, off to bed after I clean up so DH doesn't get mad...I took over the kitchen table since my craft table in our room is covered with scrapbooking stuff.


----------



## glorib

Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok here are the Fancy Nancy items that I made for Jenna. I figured up the cost to make them versus buying them and I saved a total of $14 on these two items.
> This is Jenna's Fancy Shmancy tutu skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any flowers so we used bows instead. Jenna likes it better with the bows.
> This is the crown that my grandpa bought her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Fancy Shmancy purse. It is similar to the FN one that we saw at Target. Jenna picked out the fabric and decided how the purse should be decorated. She even designed the handle to the purse. It is a red ribbon with metallic purple rick-rack down the middle and gold ribbon on both sides of the purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Jenna's FN poodle outfit to match the one that the FN doll is wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back of the skirt.



Oh My Goodness!  WOW!  I love it all, especially the tutu and the purse - Jenna did a good job designing the handle and decorating the purse!  She's gonna out-fancy Fancy Nancy!  Great job on all of it!


----------



## MegaWoman

t-beri said:


> Okay. I've calmed down.  No more cheerleading neccessary.
> 
> I am not going to let my neurotic tendencies get the best of me.  Just because things are not going the way I intended does not mean I have to panic. Or cry. Or yell. What does it matter?  Really?  She can wear her AK twirl top from last year, it's short but ok if she wears shorts under it.  I can make her a pillowcase top w/ the minnie dot (seems a shame to waist my good fabric on a pillowcase....NO we're not going down that road)
> 
> See, I'm calm and not freaking out and I don't even care that she won't have customs to wear.
> 
> Or that my mom bought her red mickey crocs that are a size too big and they don't have her size and it's the only store w/in a half hour that sells them and Lily fell in love with them and was singing the Barney I love you song to them.
> 
> I am going to go to Walmart (my least favorite place on the planet) and look around the fabric department and go through my patterns and figure it out. If I don't  C'est La Vie....right Megastephanie?
> 
> Good night for now, though I doubt I'll be sleeping. It's over rated anyway.
> ...t.




I think you have lots of joie de vivre - you don't need to doubt yourself!  But here's what I do when I need a little pick me up.  It's lunch, just for you - don't share it:  take one baguette (crusty French bread), slice it lenghwise, top with the very best brie cheese you can find, melt in the oven for a few minutes, then top with sliced tomatoes and a little cracked pepper and sea salt.  Serve with a beautiful dark beer, and watch something trashy on TV.  Bon appetit cherie!  Mwah-Mwah!  (That's a Montreal two cheek kiss)


----------



## sohappy

I got some sewing done too!  Here is a skirt for one very special girl-


----------



## eeyore3847

Wanted to post my newest outfit for our October trip.. It is My JoJo in a JoJo!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

TinaLala said:


> So I need some inspiration!  I'm working on curtains for DD9 for her HM room and I can't seem to get my butt into gear.   I've had the fabric for about 6 mo and now I'm finally working on it.  The top is going to be a puff valance and then a shear behind it..I know super easy, but I just can't seem to get it done.
> 
> Plus the other projects I have keep backing up.  I'm actually banned from Joanne's until I finish them .  How does everyone finish their projects?  How do you stay inspiried to finish?


A trip to Disney is inspiring me.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I could fly out of Logan...or Manchester (Southwest)...I'll keep you posted if/when I find a good deal.  Thank you!!!


I have flown out of Manchester and it was a really nice airport but Im south of Boston so the ride home really stinks.  I have a free round trip on Jet Blue-its actually 2 one way trips so I can use it on the more expensive flight for both of us.  Jet Blue schedule is only open til 1/31 right now.  I do like that SouthWest still doesnt charge a change fee if the price goes down but JetBlue is a lot more convenient for us.



jessica52877 said:


> Dallas' Wall E outfit! I made the pants about 2 weeks ago and had everything for the shirt, but was putting it off, so I finished it up last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you ask why the word Wall E is crooked! I have no idea besides it was midnight! I swear I made sure it was straight! because I knew it would ruin the whole shirt if it wasn't!!! Dallas doesn't even notice it though.


That is so cool!!!!  



Stephres said:


> Hi, I finally made it over. I was very depressed yesterday (thanks for the birthday wishes) because the ent (ear, nose and throat) doctor I was supposed to see postponed the appointment to next week because she is stuck in the airport in Atlanta. The new appointment is next week. Fortunately, my husband is smarter than I am and told me to call back and find out if another doctor in the practice could see me sooner, so I am going in Friday. I know my problems pale in comparison to Riley's and others, but I have had earaches and sinus headaches since the end of May so I was really hoping that yesterday would be the day I would get help for them. I can wait until Friday though.
> 
> Love all the new stuff. Maybe I will try to sew today to take my mind off of things.
> 
> T: I wouldn't worry too much about the cake. I ordered one for Megan the first year we went to the princess lunch in Norway and they forgot it. We ended up going to Beaches and Cream and the cms turned out the light and sang to her when they brought her ice cream. She was much more excited than she would have been had they plopped a cake on the table at lunch. I know I am talking to you, but just try to roll with it and you'll have a great time.


You poor thing!  Hope you can find some relief soon!



Clutterbug said:


> Hello ladies!  Sorry to be such a stranger around here, but I always seem to end up in "catch-up"/window shopper mode rather than having time to post. You ladies amaze me as always with your creativity and productivity.
> 
> I'm posting today because I have a few things to share.  These are the autograph books that I made for the MAW Big Give #2.  I haven't scrapped in ages.  These were fun projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the outfits that I made the kids for the 4th of July.
> 
> Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan helping Wyatt smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them


Those autograph books are great!!!!  Love your 4th outfits too!


----------



## LisaZoe

ms_mckenna said:


> Ok you ladies need to slow down because I am having a wild week lol. I can't keep up!
> 
> I need opinions. I am redoing the nursery. It needs to be unisex but I cannot find anything I REALLY like. So I came up with this. I have a bunch of Sock Monkey fabric that I bought and have been waiting for something that I REALLY wanted to do with it. I am thinking of using it. I can add more colors in probably yellow and orange to make it less blue. So do you think these prints would be unisex enough for a nursery? I think I am going to do a patchwork quilt. I just wish I could figure out something for the mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just fat quarters of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a lot maybe a few yards of this.



I think those will definitely work for a nursery for any baby. If you wanted to make it more for one sex, you could make dust ruffles with solid broadcloth in different colors pulled from these prints. For example, you could have a pink dust ruffle for a girl and brown for a boy. 

BTW - Although I'm not scared of sock monkeys, I have to admit I don't totally understand their appeal. The fabric is sure cute, though.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Trixie15 said:


> I have been wanting to post to this thread forever!  I was around when the original thread was started (the first part one!) and then got busy and never actually sewed (or finished) anything.  Well I finally finished this twirl skirt for my youngest dd!
> 
> I am going to sew some decorative buttons on that strip of yellow ribbon as soon as I decide which ones I definitely want to use.
> 
> I made this skirt with the original idea of having it to use this summer, but then I got to thinking it would be so cute to have some custom stuff for Disneyworld next May.  You can't see, but she is wearing white bike shorts under these.  If it ends up being too short next May, I can add another ruffle to add some length.  It looked really short when I was holding it up, but I think it looks just the right length actually on her ... right now.  But if she shoots up 2 inches by May then we're in trouble, ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Euro ruffle that I added to one of the white blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an inset ruffle and the yellow ribbon for the buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a row of pompons that I added as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on several message boards because I'm really proud that I actually FINISHED something, lol.  I'm notorious for starting a project and quitting half way through!


That came out so great!  You should be proud!!!!



snubie said:


> I actually went to Walmart today.  I never go to Walmart but it was nearby and I had some time to waste.  Today is DD's first day at day camp/preschool. The preschool she is going to in Sept runs a summer program and Lauren will be going this week and a week in August as a precursor to school.  I had a bit of a hard time leaving her but she was fine.  She did not cooperate with pictures but this was as we were leaving to house this AM.  She has her bathing suit on under her clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to Walmart - here is what I found:
> Back to school fabric that I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess fabric for our day at Dutch Wonderland in 3 weeks
> Small red and black dots in preparation for making a Minnie dress (if I ever convince DH to go to WDW again)
> Tink fabric and Mickey Mouse fabric because it was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric art:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finished my Stitch applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His claws are painted on but everything else is satin stitched (even those little teeth).


Your DD looks so cute in her backpack.  Great fabric finds.  LOVE Stitch!!!!!



luvinyou said:


> I went to buy some stuff for the big give this morning, and scored big!
> 
> All this fabric was under $5/metre, which is amazing because a) we don't have disney fabric here normally and b) it is usually around $10/m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped in to the mall to get a t-shirt and TCP and Bonnie Togs had some for $2 so I grabbed a bunch to practice appliques on


Love that apple fabric!  



mytwotinks said:


> Yay!  I got my computer to read my memory card!!!!!
> 
> Here is an outfit I made Drew last month.  She needed some comfy clothes and she loves stuff like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put that little teeny tiny pink rick rack around the hem of the top and the pants too.  That stuff gives me a headache it is soooooo teeny.


Love Drews outfit!



mytwotinks said:


> Here's the set I am sending Shay Lynne (BG #2) today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they like tacky the way we do around my house!
> 
> The mickey head is a little bunched up in the pics.  It does look better than that, but to be honest it isn't perfectly straight which is driving me crazy.  My sister said it is good and to send it.  I have to as much as I hate to.  If I try to make everything 100% perfect, I'll never get anything sent out.


I LOVE that!!!!  

I too am a perfectionist (with my own stuff-I think your Mickey is PERFECT) and I just have to share with you what my late FIL used to say to me:  The enemy of good is better.  It is so true-you do something that is perfectly good but you think I could make it better and you end up ruining the whole thing.


----------



## jham

mytwotinks said:


> Of course!  I'd be honored.



 you rock!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is an outfit that I made Jenna because I was trying to cheer her up. We went past the hotel where her father has been staying for the last month and a half. As we passed she asked me why her dad doesn't want to meet her. I felt so horrible for her, because she sounded like she was about to start crying. I explained to her that he is trying to get some things straightened out and that he would meet her when he is ready to. I wanted to cheer her up so I offered to buy her some fabric at Hancock. She cheered right up. I love that girl's thinking. Buying fabric cheers me up too.
> 
> So this is the outfit that I made her. She got so many compliments today when she wore it. One lady is going to call me to make one for her DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see just how pretty the fabric is. It is the Michael Miller Flamingos fabric. That girl has good taste.



That is really cute.  I love how full the top is!



MegaWoman said:


> I think you have lots of joie de vivre - you don't need to doubt yourself!  But here's what I do when I need a little pick me up.  It's lunch, just for you - don't share it:  take one baguette (crusty French bread), slice it lenghwise, top with the very best brie cheese you can find, melt in the oven for a few minutes, then top with sliced tomatoes and a little cracked pepper and sea salt.  Serve with a beautiful dark beer, and watch something trashy on TV.  Bon appetit cherie!  Mwah-Mwah!  (That's a Montreal two cheek kiss)



mmmmm....that sounds so good!  



sohappy said:


> I got some sewing done too!  Here is a skirt for one very special girl-



I LOVE this skirt!  I need an embroidery machine so badly!  Cinderella is Lily's favorite.



eeyore3847 said:


> Wanted to post my newest outfit for our October trip.. It is My JoJo in a JoJo!!!!



Cute!  I'll keep my eye out for ya in the parks!


----------



## eeyore3847

jham said:


> Cute!  I'll keep my eye out for ya in the parks!




What day are you going? We are going in now 2 months 4 weeks and 1 day.. not that I am counting!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

HeatherSue said:


> I've been so busy I didn't even know we had a new thread!  Here I am posting on page 12 for the first time, the shame!!!
> 
> I finished Clay's (GoofyDoo's son) BIG GIVE outfit today and already mailed it out.  Here's some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made Tessa a dress.  I've been working here and there on it for a few weeks, but I just got it finished.  Just for Teresa, I'm going to call it my Polly Pockets dress.
> 
> I used the Simply Sweet pattern for the bodice. But, I modified it by making the front more of a sweetheart neckline and making it come up a little higher in the armpit area.  I made it bigger so it will fit her next year, too.
> 
> I made a teeny little skirt thing and sewed it onto the bodice for a 3d look.
> 
> For the skirt, I made up my own pattern after I saw a cute skirt made from one of those euro patterns that had big scallops like this.
> 
> I got the fabric for $1.50 on clearance at JoAnn, so it only cost me $3 to make it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the pettiskirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closeup of the fabric:


That Peter Pan shirt is to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Love Tessas dress too!



mytwotinks said:


> I just want to tell you guys all thank you so much for the concern you are showing Riley and I.  This is turning into such a mess, and honestly I am sure that the nurse I call hag does think that I'm a total psycho!  I can't say that I am always in control of my emotions when I am frustrated and worried and upset and scared.  I just don't think it's too much to ask that they be a little bit understanding about how difficult this situation is for us.  I know that it is not her fault when the doctor doesn't provide the help we need and she gets frustrated that she can't do anything, but she doesn't need to add her nasty comentary.
> 
> Anyway... Thank you all and know that I appreciate it so much.  I have been in tears many times when I read all of the lovely things that you ladies post to me.  I hope to get to meet some of you in person some day.  I don't really have "real life" friends that share my hobbies, so this is my spot to be excited with and for people who "get" how wonderful it feels to create something!
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


Who is the psycho????????  A woman who want relief for her child in pain or a nurse who threatens to cause your DD more pain because theyre hoping to scare you off??????  



mrsmiller said:


> I just wanted to send you a  and to let you know that I am praying for Riley to get better I know how hard is when you do not see the light at the end of the tunnel...
> 
> I came to New York in the 80's as an exchange student from Puerto Rico, I went to Oswego State University , at the time I did not speak the language or knew anyone and it was my first experience of being away from home, I started having headaches and first paid no mind , then they got so bad that my school work started to get affected, I went to the doctor and all I was told was that it was in my head,  I was too stressed, I needed to get used to a different life , and   some doctors told me that I was looking for attention and was pretending so I believed the doctors and tried to ignore my pain and live with it. During that time I was prescribed Xanax, Valium, and a bunch of other medication
> 
> I finished school and moved to Staten Island, one day crossing Hylan Bldv (will never forget!!) I went blind and lost consciousness I was taken to Staten Island University Hospital, and there I was seen by the ER doctors that had no idea what was wrong with me , It so happen that a group of medical student were at the emergency room and because I was a "rare" case asked me if they could see me and talk to me, I first did not wanted to speak to this young kids that were not even doctors...after they saw me one of the medical student remembered discussing in class about a medical syndrome called pseudo tumor celebri... I did not fit the profile but the doctors decided to do some test and do a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) and the pressure was so high that the doctors could not believe that I still have  my sight.
> 
> It's been years and I had several surgeries for shunts that do not work, last august  I went to my neurosurgeon and told him something was wrong and he gave me a referral to a psychiatrist  (this from the surgeon that operated me 4tims and knew my medical history) and told me to go home, the same day I was admitted to the hospital because the shunt was out of place and embedded in the wrong side of my stomach I had emergency surgery the next day, to this day is still a struggle with doctors that believe that we females "pretend to be sick" and are "looking for attention" after all this years I have yet to find the "right" doctor so I can empathize with you
> 
> On the other side  my husband had a bad headache went to the ER and was admitted for a day for testing on what turned out to be "Stressed Headache"... see  double standards...
> 
> Sorry for a long post I just wanted to let you know that some of us do understand your frustration and what you are going thru
> hugs to you and Riley


Linette-I cant imagine what youve been through and are still dealing with.



2cutekidz said:


> I've had this done for about a week now, but wanted to wait until the launch before I posted it.   DS LOVES it!!  Mickey is his favorite right now!


LOVE the Mickey outfit.  I have plans for a Mickey bowling shirt for my DS.  I love your take on it.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mytwotinks said:


> Here's another version of the button shirt.  I made this skirt for Riley's best friend when they went to DW in May.  I decided to go ahead and start the girls shirts for January.  Of courst the buttons are just glued on with elmers right now.  I think maybe half of Riley's are sewn on.  I am thinking of making some black cargo pants with minnie dot pockets to go with these for January.


Love those shirts and that skirt!!!!



mrsmiller said:


> You will think that living in NYC you will not have any trouble finding disney fabric but I cannot find a store that sells disney fabric (if you know of any let me know)
> 
> OK My question is
> I did a drawing of the outfits that I want to make for the Big Give
> Belle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make a sundress with Belle theme
> I have cotton (yellow) and tulle for the material,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cotton fabric and applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my question is: should I use the cotton material or use fabric heavier (taffeta or satin)?  My concern with the satin and taffeta is the heat
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> Linnette


LOVE your designs.  I would go with cotton.  Cant wait to see your finished outfits!



longaberger_lara said:


> Well, I've finally got 10 posts under my belt, so here's what I've done the past couple of weeks.
> Nate's Buzz shirt (he matches Sawyer!)  Excuse the mean face - he had just gotten up from his nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall-E shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfied bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT - my husband was cutting hay a couple weeks ago and scared up this little guy - he was still so young that he was wobbly legged when we let him go!


Great Buzz shirt-love the covered buttons.  Great Wall*E shirt and great bag! 



Piper said:


> I am making the family t's for BigDisGrandma Big Give and have run into a little snag!
> 
> I've bought the shirts and washed them. I've gotten transfer paper, added names to the design and made the transfers. I will iron them on tomorrow or the next day. I am taking benedryl right now and don't trust myself to iron.
> 
> I am trying to wean myself (with doctor's help) off cortisone and my immune system decided to have an allergic reaction to something I ate. I haven't had anything I know I'm allergic to, so in a few weeks, I get to get some more allergy tests!  The doctor gave me a shot and said to take benedryl until it goes away--I call my new look the Tammy Fae Baker look--big lips! The swelling in the roof of my mouth has gone way down--thank goodness. I can only eat "safe"--read bland--foods until it is gone.


So sorry to hear this!  Hope youre feeling better soon!



hrsmom said:


> Good evening!  I posted on the last thread (at least I think it was the last thread, you all move along fast, so it might have been two thread ago ).  I posted some pics on that thread of the Jedi Robe I made for my son, it was my first sewing project --- and I thought my last, but you all inspired me to try making something for my daughter.  I just finished making her a dress.  I've learned quite a few things, the first being the fact that I can't sew in a straight line to save my life!     Anyway, here are a few pictures of the dress I made.  I only have one of my daughter modeling it because she was being a little stinker!


WOW!  Great job-especially for a first dress!


----------



## lovesdumbo

t-beri said:


> OK.  CINDY dress not working out as planned, really you guys shouldn't let me think up my own stuff!!  The thread keeps breaking and I clearly can't even applique a SQUARE.  But I was already having fits b/c the book was not printed straight and that's why I was appliqueing the squares to beging w/ b/c I could not get a 1/4" seam on some pages w/out interfering w/ the picture.  GRRR..So I decided  to buy a new book tomorrow, hope it's printed straighter and sew it together like everyone else.  OR just do something totally different.  Maybe just a blue skirt w/ a white underlayer (like Cindy) and a blue peasant top w/ cindy on it.  Of course I clearly cannot APPLIQUE her on.  This is why I don't try new stuff.  Why would I try something new 3 days before I leave for WDW...
> 
> This is the kind of neurotic freak that I am.
> 
> For now I am going to get to my minnie dot outfit and take a break. OF course I had a frakenpattern lined up for that and now am rethinking EVER altering anything ever again.  I'm probably over reacting.  I really altered the pattern for little's minnie pants and shirt and that was cute.  BUT right now I just dont' think it's safe to meddle w/ the unknown.  I have to finish SOMETHING tonight.  and it's 9:00.
> Gotta go figure it out.


Once you gather the panels onto the waist band piece you wont be able to tell if they are straight.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok here are the Fancy Nancy items that I made for Jenna. I figured up the cost to make them versus buying them and I saved a total of $14 on these two items.
> This is Jenna's Fancy Shmancy tutu skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any flowers so we used bows instead. Jenna likes it better with the bows.
> This is the crown that my grandpa bought her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Fancy Shmancy purse. It is similar to the FN one that we saw at Target. Jenna picked out the fabric and decided how the purse should be decorated. She even designed the handle to the purse. It is a red ribbon with metallic purple rick-rack down the middle and gold ribbon on both sides of the purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Jenna's FN poodle outfit to match the one that the FN doll is wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back of the skirt.


So cute!!!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is an outfit that I made Jenna because I was trying to cheer her up. We went past the hotel where her father has been staying for the last month and a half. As we passed she asked me why her dad doesn't want to meet her. I felt so horrible for her, because she sounded like she was about to start crying. I explained to her that he is trying to get some things straightened out and that he would meet her when he is ready to. I wanted to cheer her up so I offered to buy her some fabric at Hancock. She cheered right up. I love that girl's thinking. Buying fabric cheers me up too.
> 
> So this is the outfit that I made her. She got so many compliments today when she wore it. One lady is going to call me to make one for her DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see just how pretty the fabric is. It is the Michael Miller Flamingos fabric. That girl has good taste.


Im so sorry youre all going through a tough time.  LOVE that outfit!!!!!!



clairemolly said:


> I haven't read the last 6 or so pages, but will try to catch up in the morning (who needs to work anyways ).
> 
> Anyway...I got my machine today and successfully made a pillowcase for DD.     She will only use a travel size pillow and the one I had was gross and boring.  So, I made her a pillowcase with really cute daisy fabric to match her room.  I didn't get a photo yet (it is under her head), but I will definitely post one in the morning!  I know it isn't that exciting, or fancy, but I am pretty proud at how it turned out...not perfect, but not too shabby either.
> 
> Alright, off to bed after I clean up so DH doesn't get mad...I took over the kitchen table since my craft table in our room is covered with scrapbooking stuff.


Hooray for the new machine!  Congrats on your first project!



sohappy said:


> I got some sewing done too!  Here is a skirt for one very special girl-


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!



eeyore3847 said:


> Wanted to post my newest outfit for our October trip.. It is My JoJo in a JoJo!!!!


How cute!


----------



## lovesdumbo

I went to Target yesterday and in the back to school section they had erasable twistable colored pencils.  So on my way to the registers I went to the regular crayola section and the "old" twistable colored pencils were 1/2 price!!!!!  They only had 2 left so I bought them both.


----------



## teresajoy

2cutekidz said:


>


Those turned out cute, I can tell your kids love them! 


Camping Griswalds said:


> ( oh no, don't report me to the petti-police) that I like it better without the petti!!!!!!!!!!








Maam, I'm going to have to ask you to hand over all your pettis!!! 
tsk tsk tsk, I never thought I'd see that day Maureen, I really didn't! 



longaberger_lara said:


> Well, I've finally got 10 posts under my belt, so here's what I've done the past couple of weeks.
> Nate's Buzz shirt (he matches Sawyer!)  Excuse the mean face - he had just gotten up from his nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall-E shirt


I love the Buzz and Wall-E shirts!!! Your little guy is adorable!!!

Your big guy isn't bad either! But, it has taken me FOREVER to get through the thread tonight, because Lydia keeps saying, "Can you just go back to the baby deer again? I just want to look at it again for a few minutes."! So cute! 


longaberger_lara said:


> Sorry - I forgot to resize!


(big pictures are GOOD!) 



HeatherSue said:


> My husband went to the doctor for stomach pain and they immediately ordered a whole battery of tests.  But, I went to the doctor for stomach pain and they told me to take some Tums.  Turned out he just had a stomach ache and I had a blood clot.  Grrr....  I could go on an on about this.  But, I just wanted to let you know that I do understand how frustrating it is to not be listened to by doctors.  I'm always told I'll be "just fine".  It's 2 years later and I'm still having a lot of pain.  I wouldn't call that "just fine".  I know my problems don't compare to many of you, but I still understand your frustration!


Crazy!  I think almost dying certainly DOES compare Heather!  





luvinyou said:


> I would us the cotton since it will be so hot when they go.  You've inspired me and I am going pattern-less for my big give outfit, I just hope my outfit turns out half as well as your outfits do.


Just please, keep the pants on, ok?  


Piper said:


> I am making the family t's for BigDisGrandma Big Give and have run into a little snag!
> 
> I've bought the shirts and washed them. I've gotten transfer paper, added names to the design and made the transfers. I will iron them on tomorrow or the next day. I am taking benedryl right now and don't trust myself to iron.
> 
> I am trying to wean myself (with doctor's help) off cortisone and my immune system decided to have an allergic reaction to something I ate. I haven't had anything I know I'm allergic to, so in a few weeks, I get to get some more allergy tests!  The doctor gave me a shot and said to take benedryl until it goes away--I call my new look the Tammy Fae Baker look--big lips! The swelling in the roof of my mouth has gone way down--thank goodness. I can only eat "safe"--read bland--foods until it is gone.


Oh no! You poor thing! A friend of ours ended up in the hospital Saturday night after having a severe allergic reaction to walnuts. It's scary, take care!  



SallyfromDE said:


> Well, I got my MAW2 family shirts in the mail. I was a little disappointed in them. But they are okay. On the sleeve, I put this logo. I've no idea who designed it, but someone had posted it on the WindowCling thread.


I like the design!!! I bet they look great! 



hrsmom said:


>


Your daughter is so cute!!!! The dress turned out great!!! I like the bow on the front, and that fabric is great!


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> yes!!!  Who doesn't love Sock Monkey???





t-beri said:


> Me/  they creep me out.





HeatherSue said:


> Perhaps you didn't see the ongoing discussion a while back about how Teresa and I are skerred of sock monkeys. T is too!





billwendy said:


> Add me to the list~~ lol!!!






 
Is it safe to come out yet?? Are they gone???


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Clearly I did miss that convo?  You're scared of Sock Monkey(I'm really so tempted to mail you DD's and have it jump out of the box...ya, I'm evil like that!).  Did you see Mr Magorium?  If you haven't...you may want to skip it...Sock Monkey makes a couple of appearances.


You are EVIL pure EVIL! Yes, i saw the movie, and I warned Heather about it, incase she was thinking of going to see it!!! 




Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok here are the Fancy Nancy items that I made for Jenna. I figured up the cost to make them versus buying them and I saved a total of $14 on these two items.
> 
> This is Jenna's FN poodle outfit to match the one that the FN doll is wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back of the skirt.


These are just great!!! I love the skirt and the bow on the back!!!! That is fantastic!!! I bought the poodle applique to make Lydia one of these, now I just have to get to it!!! 


Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is an outfit that I made Jenna because I was trying to cheer her up. We went past the hotel where her father has been staying for the last month and a half. As we passed she asked me why her dad doesn't want to meet her. I felt so horrible for her, because she sounded like she was about to start crying. I explained to her that he is trying to get some things straightened out and that he would meet her when he is ready to. I wanted to cheer her up so I offered to buy her some fabric at Hancock. She cheered right up. I love that girl's thinking. Buying fabric cheers me up too.
> 
> So this is the outfit that I made her. She got so many compliments today when she wore it. One lady is going to call me to make one for her DD.


 Poor Jenna, he doesn't know what he's missing. 

The outfit looks great!!! 





sohappy said:


> I got some sewing done too!  Here is a skirt for one very special girl-


This is so cute!!! I just love it! It has so much detail to it! You really did a terrific job!


----------



## teresajoy

I've been thinking about the crayon roll ups now for awhile, and I had a question for someone who has them. When the crayons get shorter, do the roll ups still work? It seems like if you used the crayons very much, they would no longer be long enough to get out of the pockets? 

This is the sort of thing that I wil obsess over, so if anyone can shed some light on this, I'd be forever grateful!


----------



## mytwotinks

teresajoy said:


> I've been thinking about the crayon roll ups now for awhile, and I had a question for someone who has them. When the crayons get shorter, do the roll ups still work? It seems like if you used the crayons very much, they would no longer be long enough to get out of the pockets?
> 
> This is the sort of thing that I wil obsess over, so if anyone can shed some light on this, I'd be forever grateful!



Maybe you can just kind of squeeze them from the bottom.  Good question, though.  You really do think of everything!


----------



## teresajoy

mytwotinks said:


> Maybe you can just kind of squeeze them from the bottom.  Good question, though.  You really do think of everything!




I just think of strange things! My mind tends to wander quite a bit!!


----------



## snubie

MegaWoman said:


> I think you have lots of joie de vivre - you don't need to doubt yourself!  But here's what I do when I need a little pick me up.  It's lunch, just for you - don't share it:  take one baguette (crusty French bread), slice it lenghwise, top with the very best brie cheese you can find, melt in the oven for a few minutes, then top with sliced tomatoes and a little cracked pepper and sea salt.  Serve with a beautiful dark beer, and watch something trashy on TV.  Bon appetit cherie!  Mwah-Mwah!  (That's a Montreal two cheek kiss)


Oh, yummy.  Now I am hungry.



sohappy said:


> I got some sewing done too!  Here is a skirt for one very special girl-



The skirt is beautiful!


----------



## HeatherSue

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Clearly I did miss that convo?  You're scared of Sock Monkey  (I'm really so tempted to mail you DD's and have it jump out of the box...ya, I'm evil like that!).  Did you see Mr Magorium?  If you haven't...you may want to skip it...Sock Monkey makes a couple of appearances.


I loved that movie.  But, I did NOT love the sock monkey!   I now know that if I get a package from you, I'll let someone else open it!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok here are the Fancy Nancy items that I made for Jenna. I figured up the cost to make them versus buying them and I saved a total of $14 on these two items.
> This is Jenna's Fancy Shmancy tutu skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any flowers so we used bows instead. Jenna likes it better with the bows.
> This is the crown that my grandpa bought her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Fancy Shmancy purse. It is similar to the FN one that we saw at Target. Jenna picked out the fabric and decided how the purse should be decorated. She even designed the handle to the purse. It is a red ribbon with metallic purple rick-rack down the middle and gold ribbon on both sides of the purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Jenna's FN poodle outfit to match the one that the FN doll is wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back of the skirt.


Wow, these are all so cute!!!  GREAT job, and you saved some $$!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is an outfit that I made Jenna because I was trying to cheer her up. We went past the hotel where her father has been staying for the last month and a half. As we passed she asked me why her dad doesn't want to meet her. I felt so horrible for her, because she sounded like she was about to start crying. I explained to her that he is trying to get some things straightened out and that he would meet her when he is ready to. I wanted to cheer her up so I offered to buy her some fabric at Hancock. She cheered right up. I love that girl's thinking. Buying fabric cheers me up too.
> 
> So this is the outfit that I made her. She got so many compliments today when she wore it. One lady is going to call me to make one for her DD.


Poor little Jenna.   for her, and for her mommy.  

I love the flamingo outfit you made her!  That is just too cute!  I'm so impressed that people ask you to make things for them.  That's NEVER happened to me!!



sohappy said:


> I got some sewing done too!  Here is a skirt for one very special girl-


Who is this for, Shay Lynne?  It's absolutely beautiful!!!!  I love all the little appliques you used!  You guys just amaze me with these patchwork skirts.  They look so difficult!!



teresajoy said:


> 1. Maam, I'm going to have to ask you to hand over all your pettis!!!
> tsk tsk tsk, I never thought I'd see that day Maureen, I really didn't!
> 
> 2. Your big guy isn't bad either! But, it has taken me FOREVER to get through the thread tonight, because Lydia keeps saying, "Can you just go back to the baby deer again? I just want to look at it again for a few minutes."! So cute!
> 
> 3. Oh no! You poor thing! A friend of ours ended up in the hospital Saturday night after having a severe allergic reaction to walnuts. It's scary, take care!
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it safe to come out yet?? Are they gone???
> You are EVIL pure EVIL! Yes, i saw the movie, and I warned Heather about it, incase she was thinking of going to see it!!!



1.  LOVE the cop car smiley!

2. How many times are we going to post almost exactly the same reply to someone?  

3. I forgot to ask you how Melissa is doing!?  That sounded so scary!  I hope she's all right.  I didn't know she had nut allergies.

4. There you go again with the funny smileys!  I really liked that movie, but I knew to expect the sock monkeys.  

For the colored pencil roll ups, the colored pencils that you twist would work great so they don't get too short for the pockets.


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> OK.  CINDY dress not working out as planned, really you guys shouldn't let me think up my own stuff!!  The thread keeps breaking and I clearly can't even applique a SQUARE.  But I was already having fits b/c the book was not printed straight and that's why I was appliqueing the squares to beging w/ b/c I could not get a 1/4" seam on some pages w/out interfering w/ the picture.  GRRR..So I decided  to buy a new book tomorrow, hope it's printed straighter and sew it together like everyone else.  OR just do something totally different.  Maybe just a blue skirt w/ a white underlayer (like Cindy) and a blue peasant top w/ cindy on it.  Of course I clearly cannot APPLIQUE her on.  This is why I don't try new stuff.  Why would I try something new 3 days before I leave for WDW...
> 
> This is the kind of neurotic freak that I am.
> 
> For now I am going to get to my minnie dot outfit and take a break. OF course I had a frakenpattern lined up for that and now am rethinking EVER altering anything ever again.  I'm probably over reacting.  I really altered the pattern for little's minnie pants and shirt and that was cute.  BUT right now I just dont' think it's safe to meddle w/ the unknown.  I have to finish SOMETHING tonight.  and it's 9:00.
> Gotta go figure it out.


 So did you end up finishing something last night?  Are you feeling better?



Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok here are the Fancy Nancy items that I made for Jenna. I figured up the cost to make them versus buying them and I saved a total of $14 on these two items.
> This is Jenna's Fancy Shmancy tutu skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any flowers so we used bows instead. Jenna likes it better with the bows.
> This is the crown that my grandpa bought her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Fancy Shmancy purse. It is similar to the FN one that we saw at Target. Jenna picked out the fabric and decided how the purse should be decorated. She even designed the handle to the purse. It is a red ribbon with metallic purple rick-rack down the middle and gold ribbon on both sides of the purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Jenna's FN poodle outfit to match the one that the FN doll is wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back of the skirt.


 Love the FN stuff!  She is so fun!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is an outfit that I made Jenna because I was trying to cheer her up. We went past the hotel where her father has been staying for the last month and a half. As we passed she asked me why her dad doesn't want to meet her. I felt so horrible for her, because she sounded like she was about to start crying. I explained to her that he is trying to get some things straightened out and that he would meet her when he is ready to. I wanted to cheer her up so I offered to buy her some fabric at Hancock. She cheered right up. I love that girl's thinking. Buying fabric cheers me up too.
> 
> So this is the outfit that I made her. She got so many compliments today when she wore it. One lady is going to call me to make one for her DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see just how pretty the fabric is. It is the Michael Miller Flamingos fabric. That girl has good taste.



 She is such a cutie!  I love the Flamingo outfit!  Sorry about the issues with her dad 



sohappy said:


> I got some sewing done too!  Here is a skirt for one very special girl-


 That is gorgeous!  LOVE IT!



eeyore3847 said:


> Wanted to post my newest outfit for our October trip.. It is My JoJo in a JoJo!!!!


So cute!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is an outfit that I made Jenna because I was trying to cheer her up. We went past the hotel where her father has been staying for the last month and a half. As we passed she asked me why her dad doesn't want to meet her. I felt so horrible for her, because she sounded like she was about to start crying. I explained to her that he is trying to get some things straightened out and that he would meet her when he is ready to. I wanted to cheer her up so I offered to buy her some fabric at Hancock. She cheered right up. I love that girl's thinking. Buying fabric cheers me up too.
> 
> So this is the outfit that I made her. She got so many compliments today when she wore it. One lady is going to call me to make one for her DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see just how pretty the fabric is. It is the Michael Miller Flamingos fabric. That girl has good taste.



Oh Crystal...I'm so sorry for you and Jenna (I'm assuming this is her bio dad).  I LOVE the outfit... you should um...market them (is that allowed?!?!) to wear at animal kingdom  

DD loved the Fancy Nancy stuff!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

lovesdumbo said:


> I have flown out of Manchester and it was a really nice airport but Im south of Boston so the ride home really stinks.  I have a free round trip on Jet Blue-its actually 2 one way trips so I can use it on the more expensive flight for both of us.  Jet Blue schedule is only open til 1/31 right now.  I do like that SouthWest still doesnt charge a change fee if the price goes down but JetBlue is a lot more convenient for us.



We usually fly JetBlue too.  DD likes to have the TVs of course


----------



## mommyof2princesses

2cutekidz said:


> I've had this done for about a week now, but wanted to wait until the launch before I posted it.   DS LOVES it!!  Mickey is his favorite right now!



I love the way his outfit came out.  It matches the dress beautifully. 



mytwotinks said:


> Here's another version of the button shirt.  I made this skirt for Riley's best friend when they went to DW in May.  I decided to go ahead and start the girls shirts for January.  Of courst the buttons are just glued on with elmers right now.  I think maybe half of Riley's are sewn on.  I am thinking of making some black cargo pants with minnie dot pockets to go with these for January.



I love the way the button shirts look.  I may have to make one for my older dd!



longaberger_lara said:


> Well, I've finally got 10 posts under my belt, so here's what I've done the past couple of weeks.
> Nate's Buzz shirt (he matches Sawyer!)  Excuse the mean face - he had just gotten up from his nap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall-E shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyfied bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT - my husband was cutting hay a couple weeks ago and scared up this little guy - he was still so young that he was wobbly legged when we let him go!



I love that Wall-E shirt.  The back came out awesome!  And your bag is so cute.  I need another bag!



Piper said:


> I am making the family t's for BigDisGrandma Big Give and have run into a little snag!
> 
> I've bought the shirts and washed them. I've gotten transfer paper, added names to the design and made the transfers. I will iron them on tomorrow or the next day. I am taking benedryl right now and don't trust myself to iron.
> 
> I am trying to wean myself (with doctor's help) off cortisone and my immune system decided to have an allergic reaction to something I ate. I haven't had anything I know I'm allergic to, so in a few weeks, I get to get some more allergy tests!  The doctor gave me a shot and said to take benedryl until it goes away--I call my new look the Tammy Fae Baker look--big lips! The swelling in the roof of my mouth has gone way down--thank goodness. I can only eat "safe"--read bland--foods until it is gone.



 I hope you are feeling better soon.  I hate allergies.



hrsmom said:


> Good evening!  I posted on the last thread (at least I think it was the last thread, you all move along fast, so it might have been two thread ago ).  I posted some pics on that thread of the Jedi Robe I made for my son, it was my first sewing project --- and I thought my last, but you all inspired me to try making something for my daughter.  I just finished making her a dress.  I've learned quite a few things, the first being the fact that I can't sew in a straight line to save my life!     Anyway, here are a few pictures of the dress I made.  I only have one of my daughter modeling it because she was being a little stinker!



It came out great!  Straight lines takes a lot of practice!  i still don't do perfect straight lines.  I hide it well!



t-beri said:


> OK.  CINDY dress not working out as planned, really you guys shouldn't let me think up my own stuff!!  The thread keeps breaking and I clearly can't even applique a SQUARE.  But I was already having fits b/c the book was not printed straight and that's why I was appliqueing the squares to beging w/ b/c I could not get a 1/4" seam on some pages w/out interfering w/ the picture.  GRRR..So I decided  to buy a new book tomorrow, hope it's printed straighter and sew it together like everyone else.  OR just do something totally different.  Maybe just a blue skirt w/ a white underlayer (like Cindy) and a blue peasant top w/ cindy on it.  Of course I clearly cannot APPLIQUE her on.  This is why I don't try new stuff.  Why would I try something new 3 days before I leave for WDW...
> 
> This is the kind of neurotic freak that I am.
> 
> For now I am going to get to my minnie dot outfit and take a break. OF course I had a frakenpattern lined up for that and now am rethinking EVER altering anything ever again.  I'm probably over reacting.  I really altered the pattern for little's minnie pants and shirt and that was cute.  BUT right now I just dont' think it's safe to meddle w/ the unknown.  I have to finish SOMETHING tonight.  and it's 9:00.
> Gotta go figure it out.



I finished my colored pencil roll last night at 8:30.  I had to redo the whole thing...it started coming out crooked and not matching so it was tossed and I started all over.  

Just keep sewing...just keep sewing...  I know you can do it! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok here are the Fancy Nancy items that I made for Jenna. I figured up the cost to make them versus buying them and I saved a total of $14 on these two items.
> This is Jenna's Fancy Shmancy tutu skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have any flowers so we used bows instead. Jenna likes it better with the bows.
> 
> Here is the Fancy Shmancy purse. It is similar to the FN one that we saw at Target. Jenna picked out the fabric and decided how the purse should be decorated. She even designed the handle to the purse. It is a red ribbon with metallic purple rick-rack down the middle and gold ribbon on both sides of the purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Jenna's FN poodle outfit to match the one that the FN doll is wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back of the skirt.



It all came out great!  I love the dress with the poodle...it is my dd;s favorite



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is an outfit that I made Jenna because I was trying to cheer her up. We went past the hotel where her father has been staying for the last month and a half. As we passed she asked me why her dad doesn't want to meet her. I felt so horrible for her, because she sounded like she was about to start crying. I explained to her that he is trying to get some things straightened out and that he would meet her when he is ready to. I wanted to cheer her up so I offered to buy her some fabric at Hancock. She cheered right up. I love that girl's thinking. Buying fabric cheers me up too.
> 
> So this is the outfit that I made her. She got so many compliments today when she wore it. One lady is going to call me to make one for her DD.



It came out so great!  and here are some hugs for your little one. 



sohappy said:


> I got some sewing done too!  Here is a skirt for one very special girl-



I love it!  It is gorgeous!  I love all the colors and material.



teresajoy said:


> I've been thinking about the crayon roll ups now for awhile, and I had a question for someone who has them. When the crayons get shorter, do the roll ups still work? It seems like if you used the crayons very much, they would no longer be long enough to get out of the pockets?
> 
> This is the sort of thing that I wil obsess over, so if anyone can shed some light on this, I'd be forever grateful!






mytwotinks said:


> Maybe you can just kind of squeeze them from the bottom.  Good question, though.  You really do think of everything!



We just push the crayons up and out.  or we buy new ones!


----------



## ms_mckenna

hrsmom said:


> Anyway, here are a few pictures of the dress I made.  I only have one of my daughter modeling it because she was being a little stinker!


SO Sweet LOVE IT!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> yes!!!  Who doesn't love Sock Monkey???


Until a few minutes ago that is what I thought lol. 



t-beri said:


> Me/  they creep me out.


Sorry. 



HeatherSue said:


> I think they're unisex, especially the first two prints!
> 
> Perhaps you didn't see the ongoing discussion a while back about how Teresa and I are skerred of sock monkeys. T is too!



Wow seriously I never would have thought! 



billwendy said:


> Add me to the list~~ lol!!!



Ouch well guessit is like me and real clowns they absolutelt oog me out!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Clearly I did miss that convo?  You're scared of Sock Monkey  (I'm really so tempted to mail you DD's and have it jump out of the box...ya, I'm evil like that!).  Did you see Mr Magorium?  If you haven't...you may want to skip it...Sock Monkey makes a couple of appearances.



You are not the only one lol. 



DesigningMouse said:


> That's a perfect unisex fabric.  There is even a mobile that matches it but I can't remember who makes it.  I bet if you Google sock monkey mobile you can find it.  I think it was in browns and creams but I could be wrong.  Good luck.


Thanks for the idea! I did google it and it came up. But then got another idea. I am going to find an old mobile and rip it apart and use these on it. 
http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/plush/362a/



minnie2 said:


> I really like the 1st one....   My son is a Monkey freak!


Thanks I do too wish I had more of it but my DD had to have pj pants  



snubie said:


> That fabric would make a great nursery.


Thanks I am hoping it does! 



MegaWoman said:


> I LOVE IT!  What a great nursery theme!  Where did you buy the fabric?  I was thinking of making the kids sock monkeys for Christmas, and if I could make them PJ's to match it would be perfect!!  I don't think the fabric is too boyish, 'cause it's so kitchy KWIM?!?


I bought the fabric for WAY to much at a local fabric store. I bought all they had the day she told me they were discontinueing it and could not get more lol. The only other place I have seen it is  . I have made pjs out of it and they were super cute! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok here are the Fancy Nancy items that I made for Jenna. I figured up the cost to make them versus buying them and I saved a total of $14 on these two items.
> This is Jenna's Fancy Shmancy tutu skirt:


So cute! I love this stuff now if I just had a little girl to put it in lol.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is an outfit that I made Jenna because I was trying to cheer her up. We went past the hotel where her father has been staying for the last month and a half. As we passed she asked me why her dad doesn't want to meet her. I felt so horrible for her, because she sounded like she was about to start crying. I explained to her that he is trying to get some things straightened out and that he would meet her when he is ready to. I wanted to cheer her up so I offered to buy her some fabric at Hancock. She cheered right up. I love that girl's thinking. Buying fabric cheers me up too.


Such a sweet outfit love the fabric! Poor thing. I hate for her that she is having to go through this. 



sohappy said:


> I got some sewing done too!  Here is a skirt for one very special girl-


Absolutely beautiful! I love it all! 



eeyore3847 said:


> Wanted to post my newest outfit for our October trip.. It is My JoJo in a JoJo!!!!


Just precious! You always do great stuff and this is just as great! 



LisaZoe said:


> I think those will definitely work for a nursery for any baby. If you wanted to make it more for one sex, you could make dust ruffles with solid broadcloth in different colors pulled from these prints. For example, you could have a pink dust ruffle for a girl and brown for a boy.
> 
> BTW - Although I'm not scared of sock monkeys, I have to admit I don't totally understand their appeal. The fabric is sure cute, though.



That is a good idea Lisa. I have not decided the definates of how I am going to put the fabric together yet or what else I will need to coordinate with it lol.  

I actually do not get thier mass appeal either. I just really liked the fabric lol. I guess that is obvious when I bought the rest of the bolt though huh?  

Well ladies I had thought today I would get caught up but it looks like that i s not going to happen. Little D has a meeting this morning and after I will be driving to 2 hours to Dallas. My ex is being an *&! and that is the best way to put it. He said some horrible things to my 14 and 12 year old last night and some things that NEVER should have been said in thier presense. Among it all he used a horrible word that makes me sick to my stomach when I hear it to describe my husband. I am sick that he cussed in front of the kids the way he did but I am absolutely mortified that he used this word in particular. Everytime I think he is growing up he slaps me in the face with his immaturity and makes me remember why we are divorced. Anyway before it spirals completely out of control and one of the kids does something stupid and he does something stupider back to them I am going to get them. I guess we will be back to him not calling or talking to them for the next few months. Which is about right since they both have bdays in the next 2 weeks. Sometimes I wonder if he does not do things like this to get him "out" of buying them stuff.  If you pray say one for me that with my lack of sleep I make it safely up tere and back and that hopefully he will be gone to work or wherever when I go to pick them up. I am not so sure I can hold my tongue this time after the comment he made about hubby.


----------



## HeatherSue

ms_mckenna said:


> Ouch well guessit is like me and real clowns they absolutelt oog me out!
> 
> 
> Well ladies I had thought today I would get caught up but it looks like that i s not going to happen. Little D has a meeting this morning and after I will be driving to 2 hours to Dallas. My ex is being an *&! and that is the best way to put it. He said some horrible things to my 14 and 12 year old last night and some things that NEVER should have been said in thier presense. Among it all he used a horrible word that makes me sick to my stomach when I hear it to describe my husband. I am sick that he cussed in front of the kids the way he did but I am absolutely mortified that he used this word in particular. Everytime I think he is growing up he slaps me in the face with his immaturity and makes me remember why we are divorced. Anyway before it spirals completely out of control and one of the kids does something stupid and he does something stupider back to them I am going to get them. I guess we will be back to him not calling or talking to them for the next few months. Which is about right since they both have bdays in the next 2 weeks. Sometimes I wonder if he does not do things like this to get him "out" of buying them stuff.  If you pray say one for me that with my lack of sleep I make it safely up tere and back and that hopefully he will be gone to work or wherever when I go to pick them up. I am not so sure I can hold my tongue this time after the comment he made about hubby.



Yes, it's exactly like a fear of clowns!  I know, because I'm afraid of them, too!  

 I'm sorry your ex is being such a stupid poo-poo head (that's for you, Karen)!  It's awful that he's putting your kids into the middle of his bad feelings/meanness!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

hrsmom said:


> Good evening!  I posted on the last thread (at least I think it was the last thread, you all move along fast, so it might have been two thread ago ).  I posted some pics on that thread of the Jedi Robe I made for my son, it was my first sewing project --- and I thought my last, but you all inspired me to try making something for my daughter.  I just finished making her a dress.  I've learned quite a few things, the first being the fact that I can't sew in a straight line to save my life!     Anyway, here are a few pictures of the dress I made.  I only have one of my daughter modeling it because she was being a little stinker!



Love it!  What pattern did you use?


----------



## minnie2

ms_mckenna said:


> Well ladies I had thought today I would get caught up but it looks like that i s not going to happen. Little D has a meeting this morning and after I will be driving to 2 hours to Dallas. My ex is being an *&! and that is the best way to put it. He said some horrible things to my 14 and 12 year old last night and some things that NEVER should have been said in thier presense. Among it all he used a horrible word that makes me sick to my stomach when I hear it to describe my husband. I am sick that he cussed in front of the kids the way he did but I am absolutely mortified that he used this word in particular. Everytime I think he is growing up he slaps me in the face with his immaturity and makes me remember why we are divorced. Anyway before it spirals completely out of control and one of the kids does something stupid and he does something stupider back to them I am going to get them. I guess we will be back to him not calling or talking to them for the next few months. Which is about right since they both have bdays in the next 2 weeks. Sometimes I wonder if he does not do things like this to get him "out" of buying them stuff.  If you pray say one for me that with my lack of sleep I make it safely up tere and back and that hopefully he will be gone to work or wherever when I go to pick them up. I am not so sure I can hold my tongue this time after the comment he made about hubby.



 good luck dealing with your e/  I am sorry he is doing this to your kids!


----------



## HeatherSue

BIG GIVE ROBIN+5:

All three spots for the wish kid are still open on this big give!  There are also 2 spots open for the 9 year old girl and 1 spot open for the 11 year old girl. 

There are also 7 spots for family t-shirts, 3 spots for passports, and 3 spots for autograph books still open.

I would think since they're all older kids, they would be happy with something a little more simple.  So, anyone who isn't fond of doing ruffles and frills might want to get in on this one.  

Only 2 weeks until the shipping deadline, so hurry up and sign up if you're interested!! 

Here's a link to the PTR if you need some inspiration!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25931570#post25931570


----------



## revrob

eeyore3847 said:


> Wanted to post my newest outfit for our October trip.. It is My JoJo in a JoJo!!!!



Cute, Lori!  Did you use a pattern for the top?  Would you mind sharing which one?  Is it that apron top from farbenmix? (or however you spell that!)



LisaZoe said:


> I think those will definitely work for a nursery for any baby. If you wanted to make it more for one sex, you could make dust ruffles with solid broadcloth in different colors pulled from these prints. For example, you could have a pink dust ruffle for a girl and brown for a boy.
> 
> BTW - Although I'm not scared of sock monkeys, I have to admit I don't totally understand their appeal. The fabric is sure cute, though.



OOH!  OOH!  Or you could mix pink & brown for a girl or blue and brown for a boy!  



lovesdumbo said:


> That came out so great!  You should be proud!!!!
> 
> 
> I too am a perfectionist (with my own stuff-I think your Mickey is PERFECT) and I just have to share with you what my late FIL used to say to me:  The enemy of good is better.  It is so true-you do something that is perfectly good but you think I could make it better and you end up ruining the whole thing.



I'm writing that saying down!  That's good!  And SO TRUE!




teresajoy said:


> I've been thinking about the crayon roll ups now for awhile, and I had a question for someone who has them. When the crayons get shorter, do the roll ups still work? It seems like if you used the crayons very much, they would no longer be long enough to get out of the pockets?
> 
> This is the sort of thing that I wil obsess over, so if anyone can shed some light on this, I'd be forever grateful!



This is why I like the twistable crayons.  They don't get shorter, they don't break, and they're not as messy from the exposed crayon.




ms_mckenna said:


> SO Sweet LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ladies I had thought today I would get caught up but it looks like that i s not going to happen. Little D has a meeting this morning and after I will be driving to 2 hours to Dallas. My ex is being an *&! and that is the best way to put it. He said some horrible things to my 14 and 12 year old last night and some things that NEVER should have been said in thier presense. Among it all he used a horrible word that makes me sick to my stomach when I hear it to describe my husband. I am sick that he cussed in front of the kids the way he did but I am absolutely mortified that he used this word in particular. Everytime I think he is growing up he slaps me in the face with his immaturity and makes me remember why we are divorced. Anyway before it spirals completely out of control and one of the kids does something stupid and he does something stupider back to them I am going to get them. I guess we will be back to him not calling or talking to them for the next few months. Which is about right since they both have bdays in the next 2 weeks. Sometimes I wonder if he does not do things like this to get him "out" of buying them stuff.  If you pray say one for me that with my lack of sleep I make it safely up tere and back and that hopefully he will be gone to work or wherever when I go to pick them up. I am not so sure I can hold my tongue this time after the comment he made about hubby.



So sorry you're dealing with this right now!  I'm sorry your kids have to deal with this!  



HeatherSue said:


> BIG GIVE ROBIN+5:
> 
> All three spots for the wish kid are still open on this big give!  There are also 2 spots open for the 9 year old girl and 1 spot open for the 11 year old girl.
> 
> There are also 7 spots for family t-shirts, 3 spots for passports, and 3 spots for autograph books still open.
> 
> I would think since they're all older kids, they would be happy with something a little more simple.  So, anyone who isn't fond of doing ruffles and frills might want to get in on this one.
> 
> Only 2 weeks until the shipping deadline, so hurry up and sign up if you're interested!!
> 
> Here's a link to the PTR if you need some inspiration!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25931570#post25931570




THANKS for updating, Heather!  This is a great opportunity to make magic for someone else.  If you're interested in helping, please check out the link.


----------



## 2cutekidz

I had an awesome night of sewing.  I was making a tiered teirl top, and all if the teirs matched up perfectly the first time I ruffled them!!  (That never happens!!)  I was finishing and pressing the top when I scorched the BRIGHT white bodice!!  And of course it was on the side so it affected the front and back!!  Nooooo!!!  I ran upstairs, dug through my purse and grabbed my Tide to go pen.  I used half the pen, soaked and scrubbed that huge mark!!!  Checked it this morning and it came out!!!  Whew!  I was dreading appliqueing, ruffling, and constructing a whole new top!!  I'm off to Walmart to stock up on more of those Tide pens!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Thanks for all of the compliments on the outfits and things that I made. I didnt' really want to post the FN stuff, because I was afraid that it didn't look as good as the store bought stuff. Jenna loves them all, but of course she loves everything that I make her. She no longer looks in the clothes department when we shop. If she does she always says, "You can make me this only better."  I love that girl. Thanks for the support for the issues with her dad. Unfortunately for Jenna she has never met him. He left here before she was born and has only sent her one birthday card, but really the card was sent for a different reason that I won't go into right now. The only reason she knows that he is here is because his mom told us. I wouldn't have mentioned it to Jenna, but his mom told me that he wanted to see her and to start being a dad to her. Well I'm kicking myself for telling her now , because he has been here for a month and a half and has not made any contact to see her. I was dreading the question that she asked, but I did know that it was coming. Well I am off to school. Ya'll keep the pretty stuff coming.


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> Yes, it's exactly like a fear of clowns!  I know, because I'm afraid of them, too!
> 
> I'm sorry your ex is being such a stupid poo-poo head (that's for you, Karen)!  It's awful that he's putting your kids into the middle of his bad feelings/meanness!





Ah Heather- you remembered me! I totally agree with you on this. Big, BIG POO-POO, STUPID Heads!

But......

Have you  seen the headlines in the paper today? 

Sock Monkeys Give Disers Reason to Fear! 

I don't want to scare anyone with the  article, so I'll just post the pics and captions.

The super heroes of the Sock Monkeys have arrived in Chaquitaville to calm the anger of local residents as they contemplate what their next step will be.






Offended by recent unsolicited comments made about sock monkeys on the DIS boards,  Mr. T says he "Pity's the Fool!" that has made disparaging remarks about Sock Monkeys.






Local teen Sock Monkey thinks Diser's are being unfair and close minded about the situation. "They not only talk about us this way, but now they're saying bad things about clowns. CLOWNS! What'd they EVER do to DISers I ask??"





Pictured below: Hurt and depressed: Sammy  the Sock Monkey sits at the beach and quietly reflects on what he might have done to  make people not like him.  "I've never done anything to hurt a human being. I eat bananas, swing from trees and play a  little sidewalk music with a wind up organ. I'm a law abiding monkey, yet..... they still feel this way?  I just don't get it."


----------



## Clutterbug

2cutekidz said:


> I've had this done for about a week now, but wanted to wait until the launch before I posted it.   DS LOVES it!!  Mickey is his favorite right now!



This is great Leslie!  I love that it's so boutique, yet also so boyish.  I think even older boys would love it.



mytwotinks said:


>



What a cute idea!  I love the skirt too.  



longaberger_lara said:


>



Woo Hoo, glad you were finally able to post your creations!  I love the shirts and the bag is great too!  I will have to come back and show the kids that baby deer picture.  They will love it!



hrsmom said:


>



That dress is really cute.  I still struggle to keep my lines straight, but it does get easier.  Soon enough you will be just as addicted as the rest of us.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

ms_mckenna said:


> Well ladies I had thought today I would get caught up but it looks like that i s not going to happen. Little D has a meeting this morning and after I will be driving to 2 hours to Dallas. My ex is being an *&! and that is the best way to put it. He said some horrible things to my 14 and 12 year old last night and some things that NEVER should have been said in thier presense. Among it all he used a horrible word that makes me sick to my stomach when I hear it to describe my husband. I am sick that he cussed in front of the kids the way he did but I am absolutely mortified that he used this word in particular. Everytime I think he is growing up he slaps me in the face with his immaturity and makes me remember why we are divorced. Anyway before it spirals completely out of control and one of the kids does something stupid and he does something stupider back to them I am going to get them. I guess we will be back to him not calling or talking to them for the next few months. Which is about right since they both have bdays in the next 2 weeks. Sometimes I wonder if he does not do things like this to get him "out" of buying them stuff.  If you pray say one for me that with my lack of sleep I make it safely up tere and back and that hopefully he will be gone to work or wherever when I go to pick them up. I am not so sure I can hold my tongue this time after the comment he made about hubby.


I can't beleive that in this day and age there are people still ignorant enought to make comments like that. That word just makes me cringe when I here it.  for you and your family. I hope for his sake that he is not there when you pick up your kids.


----------



## princesskayla

Finally - I am at the end of the threads so I can post again!! Yall are moving way to fast for me. I haven't had time to do anything except work for the last 6 days. I have worked (6) 12 hour shifts in a row, and I am tired!! I got some horrible news last night. I was just "let go" from my part time summer job. This job was my DISNEY money!!!! It was a nursing instructing job that lasted for 8 weeks. I have only been a nurse for 2 years - a fact that I never tried to hide. The college hired me, but they didn't know that the state of Georgia requires three years of nursing experience to teach. So now, I do not have my Disney income. I can get another job, but it takes several weeks to get hired and started in another nursing job. I am so sad.  
I will probably have to cancel my extras, like BBB, wilderness club and the pirate cruise.  


I am sorry for venting - but yall are my only Disney friends that understand. Everyone else thinks I am crazy and should be locked up because I like Disney too much!!


----------



## Stephres

jessica52877 said:


>



It looks so cute! Megan saw it and now wants a Wall-E outfit. 



Clutterbug said:


>



What a helpful sister! Love the autograph books and the 4th outfits. 



Trixie15 said:


>



I would be proud too! What a great use of those little scraps of ribbon and trim: I love it!



mytwotinks said:


>



That is exactly the type of outfit Megan likes too. You really made it special with the colored thread on the shirring and the butterfly, it is gorgeous!



mytwotinks said:


>



I love it and I am sure she will too! I have such a hard time sewing buttons on. Do you have any hints that make it easier?



HeatherSue said:


>



Wow, that peter pan shirt is amazing! What detail you put into it; I can't wait until he sees it.

Count me in with those who like it without the petti better. I love how you mimicked the scallops on the bottom on the bodice. And I would love the see a close up of the 3d bodice detail you did: it looks so neat and unique.



mytwotinks said:


>



Cute! I love the fabrics you put with the minnie dot. 



longaberger_lara said:


>



Aww, your little man is so cute when he is mad! I love the shirts, so boyish and cute at the same time. You did a terrific job on the bag and your husband and bambi are so cute!



hrsmom said:


>



Beautiful dress! I love the ribbon detail on the bottom.



Tinka_Belle said:


>



Hey, it's Megan's favorite bird!  Sorry about the ex. At least you were able to cheer Jenna up!



sohappy said:


>



Wow, the detail in the skirt is amazing! So many things to look at: great job on it!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

princesskayla said:


> Finally - I am at the end of the threads so I can post again!! Yall are moving way to fast for me. I haven't had time to do anything except work for the last 6 days. I have worked (6) 12 hour shifts in a row, and I am tired!! I got some horrible news last night. I was just "let go" from my part time summer job. This job was my DISNEY money!!!! It was a nursing instructing job that lasted for 8 weeks. I have only been a nurse for 2 years - a fact that I never tried to hide. The college hired me, but they didn't know that the state of Georgia requires three years of nursing experience to teach. So now, I do not have my Disney income. I can get another job, but it takes several weeks to get hired and started in another nursing job. I am so sad.
> I will probably have to cancel my extras, like BBB, wilderness club and the pirate cruise.
> 
> 
> I am sorry for venting - but yall are my only Disney friends that understand. Everyone else thinks I am crazy and should be locked up because I like Disney too much!!


That is so sad. I hope that you can find something else.


----------



## mytwotinks

Stephres said:


> I love it and I am sure she will too! I have such a hard time sewing buttons on. Do you have any hints that make it easier?



I'm still working on"perfecting" my button technique.  I find it easiest to glue the buttons on and then go and sew them on.  I like all of the holes in the buttons to follow the lines of the mickey head.  I am looking for the best glue to use for this.  It needs to be something that holds well, but I want it to wash out completely.  I made the mistake of using fabric glue on the first one I made and the outline I made with the fabric pen didn't wash off underneath the glue.  I am using just regular elmers glue on the girls, but it is pretty brittle and the buttons keep coming unglued.  I am going to try tacky glue, but I'm not sure that will wash out.  I may just have to live with the elmers.

I use heavy duty thread and just sew on 3-6 buttons at a time and then start a new string.  Shay Lynne's shirt was the toughest one I've done, because I used black thread and it was hard to tell against the black top when the thread was tangled in the back and not pulled all the way through.

I just realized as I was typing this that I forgot to put the backing on Shay Lynne's shirt that keeps all of the threads from rubbing against her skin.  I better put a hunk in the mail today with instructions for her mom to iron it on!  I'm such a dope!

I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## mytwotinks

Tinka_Belle said:


> I can't beleive that in this day and age there are people still ignorant enought to make comments like that. That word just makes me cringe when I here it.  for you and your family. I hope for his sake that he is not there when you pick up your kids.



I think being really mean must cause  a person to turn ignorant!


----------



## princessmom29

t-beri said:


> OK.  CINDY dress not working out as planned, really you guys shouldn't let me think up my own stuff!!  The thread keeps breaking and I clearly can't even applique a SQUARE.  But I was already having fits b/c the book was not printed straight and that's why I was appliqueing the squares to beging w/ b/c I could not get a 1/4" seam on some pages w/out interfering w/ the picture.  GRRR..So I decided  to buy a new book tomorrow, hope it's printed straighter and sew it together like everyone else.  OR just do something totally different.  Maybe just a blue skirt w/ a white underlayer (like Cindy) and a blue peasant top w/ cindy on it.  Of course I clearly cannot APPLIQUE her on.  This is why I don't try new stuff.  Why would I try something new 3 days before I leave for WDW...
> 
> This is the kind of neurotic freak that I am.
> 
> For now I am going to get to my minnie dot outfit and take a break. OF course I had a frakenpattern lined up for that and now am rethinking EVER altering anything ever again.  I'm probably over reacting.  I really altered the pattern for little's minnie pants and shirt and that was cute.  BUT right now I just dont' think it's safe to meddle w/ the unknown.  I have to finish SOMETHING tonight.  and it's 9:00.
> Gotta go figure it out.


T- 
I don't know if you ever got it fixed, but i had a lot of the same problems with the 2 storybooks I did. I ended up leaving the pages that were connected together and peiceing them together 2 at a time, does that mke sense? as for them not being straight  just did the best I could to square it up and I don't notice it on. I hemmed them at the bottom and did an underskirt with the ruffle attached to that to minimize the crookedness. Also I had to just peice the page into my tops rather than applique them, I couldn't get it right appliqueing. I just sewed fabric on either side of my panel and then pinned my pattern peice to that and cut it out. it looked like the beginnings of a quilt before i cut it out, but it worked out ok in the end:




anyway mabye i helped a little and didn'yjust ramble



ms_mckenna said:


> SO Sweet LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> Until a few minutes ago that is what I thought lol.
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow seriously I never would have thought!
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch well guessit is like me and real clowns they absolutelt oog me out!
> 
> 
> 
> You are not the only one lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the idea! I did google it and it came up. But then got another idea. I am going to find an old mobile and rip it apart and use these on it.
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/plush/362a/
> 
> 
> Thanks I do too wish I had more of it but my DD had to have pj pants
> 
> 
> Thanks I am hoping it does!
> 
> 
> I bought the fabric for WAY to much at a local fabric store. I bought all they had the day she told me they were discontinueing it and could not get more lol. The only other place I have seen it is  . I have made pjs out of it and they were super cute!
> 
> 
> So cute! I love this stuff now if I just had a little girl to put it in lol.
> 
> 
> Such a sweet outfit love the fabric! Poor thing. I hate for her that she is having to go through this.
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful! I love it all!
> 
> 
> Just precious! You always do great stuff and this is just as great!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good idea Lisa. I have not decided the definates of how I am going to put the fabric together yet or what else I will need to coordinate with it lol.
> 
> I actually do not get thier mass appeal either. I just really liked the fabric lol. I guess that is obvious when I bought the rest of the bolt though huh?
> 
> Well ladies I had thought today I would get caught up but it looks like that i s not going to happen. Little D has a meeting this morning and after I will be driving to 2 hours to Dallas. My ex is being an *&! and that is the best way to put it. He said some horrible things to my 14 and 12 year old last night and some things that NEVER should have been said in thier presense. Among it all he used a horrible word that makes me sick to my stomach when I hear it to describe my husband. I am sick that he cussed in front of the kids the way he did but I am absolutely mortified that he used this word in particular. Everytime I think he is growing up he slaps me in the face with his immaturity and makes me remember why we are divorced. Anyway before it spirals completely out of control and one of the kids does something stupid and he does something stupider back to them I am going to get them. I guess we will be back to him not calling or talking to them for the next few months. Which is about right since they both have bdays in the next 2 weeks. Sometimes I wonder if he does not do things like this to get him "out" of buying them stuff.  If you pray say one for me that with my lack of sleep I make it safely up tere and back and that hopefully he will be gone to work or wherever when I go to pick them up. I am not so sure I can hold my tongue this time after the comment he made about hubby.


All i can say is what a JERK!!!! That is beyond not ok and into reprehensible!!!!


----------



## Clutterbug

Tinka_Belle said:


>



You can really tell that she loves it!  Very bright and summery!



sohappy said:


> I got some sewing done too!  Here is a skirt for one very special girl-



That is so cute!  I love the appliqued squares!  Great job!



eeyore3847 said:


> Wanted to post my newest outfit for our October trip.. It is My JoJo in a JoJo!!!!




CUTE!  I love the dots!




princesskayla said:


> Finally - I am at the end of the threads so I can post again!! Yall are moving way to fast for me. I haven't had time to do anything except work for the last 6 days. I have worked (6) 12 hour shifts in a row, and I am tired!! I got some horrible news last night. I was just "let go" from my part time summer job. This job was my DISNEY money!!!! It was a nursing instructing job that lasted for 8 weeks. I have only been a nurse for 2 years - a fact that I never tried to hide. The college hired me, but they didn't know that the state of Georgia requires three years of nursing experience to teach. So now, I do not have my Disney income. I can get another job, but it takes several weeks to get hired and started in another nursing job. I am so sad.
> I will probably have to cancel my extras, like BBB, wilderness club and the pirate cruise.
> 
> 
> I am sorry for venting - but yall are my only Disney friends that understand. Everyone else thinks I am crazy and should be locked up because I like Disney too much!!



That stinks!  I hope you can work it out somehow.  If not, you'll still be at Disney!!


----------



## DesigningMouse

karebear1 said:


> Ah Heather- you remembered me! I totally agree with you on this. Big, BIG POO-POO, STUPID Heads!
> 
> But......
> 
> Have you  seen the headlines in the paper today?
> 
> Sock Monkeys Give Disers Reason to Fear!
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone with the  article, so I'll just post the pics and captions.
> 
> The super heroes of the Sock Monkeys have arrived in Chaquitaville to calm the anger of local residents as they contemplate what their next step will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offended by recent unsolicited comments made about sock monkeys on the DIS boards,  Mr. T says he "Pity's the Fool!" that has made disparaging remarks about Sock Monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local teen Sock Monkey thinks Diser's are being unfair and close minded about the situation. "They not only talk about us this way, but now they're saying bad things about clowns. CLOWNS! What'd they EVER do to DISers I ask??"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured below: Hurt and depressed: Sammy  the Sock Monkey sits at the beach and quietly reflects on what he might have done to  make people not like him.  "I've never done anything to hurt a human being. I eat bananas, swing from trees and play a  little sidewalk music with a wind up organ. I'm a law abiding monkey, yet..... they still feel this way?  I just don't get it."


----------



## DesigningMouse

I'm having a pettiskirt giveaway on my blog this week.  My blog addy is www.mommastouch.blogspot.com  GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## mytwotinks

karebear1 said:


> Ah Heather- you remembered me! I totally agree with you on this. Big, BIG POO-POO, STUPID Heads!
> 
> But......
> 
> Have you  seen the headlines in the paper today?
> 
> Sock Monkeys Give Disers Reason to Fear!
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone with the  article, so I'll just post the pics and captions.
> 
> The super heroes of the Sock Monkeys have arrived in Chaquitaville to calm the anger of local residents as they contemplate what their next step will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offended by recent unsolicited comments made about sock monkeys on the DIS boards,  Mr. T says he "Pity's the Fool!" that has made disparaging remarks about Sock Monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local teen Sock Monkey thinks Diser's are being unfair and close minded about the situation. "They not only talk about us this way, but now they're saying bad things about clowns. CLOWNS! What'd they EVER do to DISers I ask??"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured below: Hurt and depressed: Sammy  the Sock Monkey sits at the beach and quietly reflects on what he might have done to  make people not like him.  "I've never done anything to hurt a human being. I eat bananas, swing from trees and play a  little sidewalk music with a wind up organ. I'm a law abiding monkey, yet..... they still feel this way?  I just don't get it."



I can't believe I almost missed this!  This is gonna make me smile all day!!!!!!   It makes me want to make all sorts of different sock monkeys.

I totally don't get what freaks you guys out about them??? They are darling!  Now if you had normal fears like, birds, the feel of velvet, accidentally eating a mushroom, even a fear of chalkboards, now those I could understand, but sock monkeys????? It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

karebear1 said:


> Ah Heather- you remembered me! I totally agree with you on this. Big, BIG POO-POO, STUPID Heads!
> 
> But......
> 
> Have you  seen the headlines in the paper today?
> 
> Sock Monkeys Give Disers Reason to Fear!



   



princesskayla said:


> Finally - I am at the end of the threads so I can post again!! Yall are moving way to fast for me. I haven't had time to do anything except work for the last 6 days. I have worked (6) 12 hour shifts in a row, and I am tired!! I got some horrible news last night. I was just "let go" from my part time summer job. This job was my DISNEY money!!!! It was a nursing instructing job that lasted for 8 weeks. I have only been a nurse for 2 years - a fact that I never tried to hide. The college hired me, but they didn't know that the state of Georgia requires three years of nursing experience to teach. So now, I do not have my Disney income. I can get another job, but it takes several weeks to get hired and started in another nursing job. I am so sad.
> I will probably have to cancel my extras, like BBB, wilderness club and the pirate cruise.
> 
> 
> I am sorry for venting - but yall are my only Disney friends that understand. Everyone else thinks I am crazy and should be locked up because I like Disney too much!!



 Sorry about the job.  hey, I love Disney so much I had to go work for them....


----------



## minnie2

karebear1 said:


> Ah Heather- you remembered me! I totally agree with you on this. Big, BIG POO-POO, STUPID Heads!
> 
> But......
> 
> Have you  seen the headlines in the paper today?
> 
> Sock Monkeys Give Disers Reason to Fear!
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone with the  article, so I'll just post the pics and captions.
> 
> The super heroes of the Sock Monkeys have arrived in Chaquitaville to calm the anger of local residents as they contemplate what their next step will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offended by recent unsolicited comments made about sock monkeys on the DIS boards,  Mr. T says he "Pity's the Fool!" that has made disparaging remarks about Sock Monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local teen Sock Monkey thinks Diser's are being unfair and close minded about the situation. "They not only talk about us this way, but now they're saying bad things about clowns. CLOWNS! What'd they EVER do to DISers I ask??"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured below: Hurt and depressed: Sammy  the Sock Monkey sits at the beach and quietly reflects on what he might have done to  make people not like him.  "I've never done anything to hurt a human being. I eat bananas, swing from trees and play a  little sidewalk music with a wind up organ. I'm a law abiding monkey, yet..... they still feel this way?  I just don't get it."



 OMG that is so funny!   I really needed a good laugh right now!  



princesskayla said:


> Finally - I am at the end of the threads so I can post again!! Yall are moving way to fast for me. I haven't had time to do anything except work for the last 6 days. I have worked (6) 12 hour shifts in a row, and I am tired!! I got some horrible news last night. I was just "let go" from my part time summer job. This job was my DISNEY money!!!! It was a nursing instructing job that lasted for 8 weeks. I have only been a nurse for 2 years - a fact that I never tried to hide. The college hired me, but they didn't know that the state of Georgia requires three years of nursing experience to teach. So now, I do not have my Disney income. I can get another job, but it takes several weeks to get hired and started in another nursing job. I am so sad.
> I will probably have to cancel my extras, like BBB, wilderness club and the pirate cruise.
> 
> 
> I am sorry for venting - but yall are my only Disney friends that understand. Everyone else thinks I am crazy and should be locked up because I like Disney too much!!



 Oh I am so sorry about the job!  Hopefully you can find a new one fast and you won't have to cancel the extras.


----------



## livndisney

I made it over to the new thread.
I was MIA pretty much yesterday. Took Morgan to a "specialist"  for her hand. We now have the "expert" medical opinion  I pretty much knew what they were going to say. Now I need to come to terms with it. 

I have always believed there was nothing "wrong" with her hand. It just doesn't look like everyone elses. Now we have the Medical professionals opinion and it seems to agree.
We have always believed God made her this way, and it would seem the Doctors can't disprove that. They don't have any other answers.

Sadly there is no "cure" for people who make stupid rude comments about it. I would have thought medical science had come farther than that


----------



## snubie

karebear1 said:


> Ah Heather- you remembered me! I totally agree with you on this. Big, BIG POO-POO, STUPID Heads!
> 
> But......
> 
> Have you  seen the headlines in the paper today?
> 
> Sock Monkeys Give Disers Reason to Fear!
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone with the  article, so I'll just post the pics and captions.
> 
> The super heroes of the Sock Monkeys have arrived in Chaquitaville to calm the anger of local residents as they contemplate what their next step will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offended by recent unsolicited comments made about sock monkeys on the DIS boards,  Mr. T says he "Pity's the Fool!" that has made disparaging remarks about Sock Monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local teen Sock Monkey thinks Diser's are being unfair and close minded about the situation. "They not only talk about us this way, but now they're saying bad things about clowns. CLOWNS! What'd they EVER do to DISers I ask??"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured below: Hurt and depressed: Sammy  the Sock Monkey sits at the beach and quietly reflects on what he might have done to  make people not like him.  "I've never done anything to hurt a human being. I eat bananas, swing from trees and play a  little sidewalk music with a wind up organ. I'm a law abiding monkey, yet..... they still feel this way?  I just don't get it."


----------



## mytwotinks

livndisney said:


> I made it over to the new thread.
> I was MIA pretty much yesterday. Took Morgan to a "specialist"  for her hand. We now have the "expert" medical opinion  I pretty much knew what they were going to say. Now I need to come to terms with it.
> 
> I have always believed there was nothing "wrong" with her hand. It just doesn't look like everyone elses. Now we have the Medical professionals opinion and it seems to agree.
> We have always believed God made her this way, and it would seem the Doctors can't disprove that. They don't have any other answers.
> 
> Sadly there is no "cure" for people who make stupid rude comments about it. I would have thought medical science had come farther than that




I'm sorry you are having to go through that.  I know what it's like to get to the point where you have to accept a difference.  Some kid asked about Riley's scar one time at the pool, which was fine, but when his dad actually used the work disgusting I thought that was a little over the top!  Luckily Riley was little so I don't think she knew.  I do know that she is self conscious of it though.  Above everything else little girls just want to fit in, so sometimes differences are tough.  

I am sure that she'll deal with it great though.  I tell Riley all of the time that I can see the difference in her and some of her friends that have never know "suffering".  There is something so sweet about a child that knows what it is like to not fit in.  It has made her such a good friend to the other girls her age.  Sometimes I think she's more mature than I am!

Is morgan able to use her hand fully?  Will it affect her writing at all?


----------



## t-beri

HeatherSue said:


> BIG GIVE ROBIN+5:
> 
> All three spots for the wish kid are still open on this big give!  There are also 2 spots open for the 9 year old girl and 1 spot open for the 11 year old girl.
> 
> There are also 7 spots for family t-shirts, 3 spots for passports, and 3 spots for autograph books still open.
> 
> I would think since they're all older kids, they would be happy with something a little more simple.  So, anyone who isn't fond of doing ruffles and frills might want to get in on this one.
> 
> Only 2 weeks until the shipping deadline, so hurry up and sign up if you're interested!!
> 
> Here's a link to the PTR if you need some inspiration!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=25931570#post25931570



Thanks for the plug Heather


karebear1 said:


> Ah Heather- you remembered me! I totally agree with you on this. Big, BIG POO-POO, STUPID Heads!
> 
> But......
> 
> Have you  seen the headlines in the paper today?
> 
> Sock Monkeys Give Disers Reason to Fear!
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone with the  article, so I'll just post the pics and captions.
> 
> The super heroes of the Sock Monkeys have arrived in Chaquitaville to calm the anger of local residents as they contemplate what their next step will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offended by recent unsolicited comments made about sock monkeys on the DIS boards,  Mr. T says he "Pity's the Fool!" that has made disparaging remarks about Sock Monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local teen Sock Monkey thinks Diser's are being unfair and close minded about the situation. "They not only talk about us this way, but now they're saying bad things about clowns. CLOWNS! What'd they EVER do to DISers I ask??"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured below: Hurt and depressed: Sammy  the Sock Monkey sits at the beach and quietly reflects on what he might have done to  make people not like him.  "I've never done anything to hurt a human being. I eat bananas, swing from trees and play a  little sidewalk music with a wind up organ. I'm a law abiding monkey, yet..... they still feel this way?  I just don't get it."



 Too funny.  But my position on the subject stands.  They totally creep me out.  BUT to clarify, sock monkeys creep me out.  I think their weird and like Denise don't fully understand their appeal.  CLOWNS on the other hand I am deathly phobic of. I mean I am can't breath, heart pounding, palms sweating SCARED of clowns.  Which, yes, is irrational  but most phobias are.  I, Tifani, am a coulrophobic.


princessmom29 said:


> T-
> I don't know if you ever got it fixed, but i had a lot of the same problems with the 2 storybooks I did. I ended up leaving the pages that were connected together and peiceing them together 2 at a time, does that mke sense? as for them not being straight  just did the best I could to square it up and I don't notice it on. I hemmed them at the bottom and did an underskirt with the ruffle attached to that to minimize the crookedness. Also I had to just peice the page into my tops rather than applique them, I couldn't get it right appliqueing. I just sewed fabric on either side of my panel and then pinned my pattern peice to that and cut it out. it looked like the beginnings of a quilt before i cut it out, but it worked out ok in the end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway mabye i helped a little and didn'yjust ramble



Totally made sense.  I have readjusted my plans, am going to buy a new book today and fix it.  I have a new plan for both outfits.  am going STRAIGHT from work to sew and do the damn thing!

Thanks everyone for your help and encouragement.  It is less my sewing skills that are the problem an more my perfectionism.  I have a hard time readjusting things...when I think it should be one way, darn it, that's the way it should be *cough*cinderellacake*cough*  I am being flexible now though...see, this is me being flexible.  I am practicing my beginner sewing mantra which was "done is better than perfect"  I'd forgotten about that.  I'm going to say it all day.  

MEGASTEPH...I don't know if I like Brie but you made me wanna try it.  Hell, if it goes w/ beer it can't be bad!  Thanks for your kind words.

Does anyone else read Megawoman's posts w/ a really BAD french accent in their head (or outloud )  I mean BAD cause it's the only kind of french accent I can do 

GOOD MORNING!!!!(a little late)
...t.


----------



## jham

eeyore3847 said:


> What day are you going? We are going in now 2 months 4 weeks and 1 day.. not that I am counting!!!



We will be there the 15-20th with tickets to MTorT on the 17th    



ms_mckenna said:


> Well ladies I had thought today I would get caught up but it looks like that i s not going to happen. Little D has a meeting this morning and after I will be driving to 2 hours to Dallas. My ex is being an *&! and that is the best way to put it. He said some horrible things to my 14 and 12 year old last night and some things that NEVER should have been said in thier presense. Among it all he used a horrible word that makes me sick to my stomach when I hear it to describe my husband. I am sick that he cussed in front of the kids the way he did but I am absolutely mortified that he used this word in particular. Everytime I think he is growing up he slaps me in the face with his immaturity and makes me remember why we are divorced. Anyway before it spirals completely out of control and one of the kids does something stupid and he does something stupider back to them I am going to get them. I guess we will be back to him not calling or talking to them for the next few months. Which is about right since they both have bdays in the next 2 weeks. Sometimes I wonder if he does not do things like this to get him "out" of buying them stuff.  If you pray say one for me that with my lack of sleep I make it safely up tere and back and that hopefully he will be gone to work or wherever when I go to pick them up. I am not so sure I can hold my tongue this time after the comment he made about hubby.



  I can't believe he said that.  



2cutekidz said:


> I had an awesome night of sewing.  I was making a tiered teirl top, and all if the teirs matched up perfectly the first time I ruffled them!!  (That never happens!!)  I was finishing and pressing the top when I scorched the BRIGHT white bodice!!  And of course it was on the side so it affected the front and back!!  Nooooo!!!  I ran upstairs, dug through my purse and grabbed my Tide to go pen.  I used half the pen, soaked and scrubbed that huge mark!!!  Checked it this morning and it came out!!!  Whew!  I was dreading appliqueing, ruffling, and constructing a whole new top!!  I'm off to Walmart to stock up on more of those Tide pens!



Whew!  I was scared for a minute.  Yay for the Tide pen!



karebear1 said:


> Ah Heather- you remembered me! I totally agree with you on this. Big, BIG POO-POO, STUPID Heads!
> 
> But......
> 
> Have you  seen the headlines in the paper today?
> 
> Sock Monkeys Give Disers Reason to Fear!
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone with the  article, so I'll just post the pics and captions.
> 
> The super heroes of the Sock Monkeys have arrived in Chaquitaville to calm the anger of local residents as they contemplate what their next step will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offended by recent unsolicited comments made about sock monkeys on the DIS boards,  Mr. T says he "Pity's the Fool!" that has made disparaging remarks about Sock Monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local teen Sock Monkey thinks Diser's are being unfair and close minded about the situation. "They not only talk about us this way, but now they're saying bad things about clowns. CLOWNS! What'd they EVER do to DISers I ask??"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured below: Hurt and depressed: Sammy  the Sock Monkey sits at the beach and quietly reflects on what he might have done to  make people not like him.  "I've never done anything to hurt a human being. I eat bananas, swing from trees and play a  little sidewalk music with a wind up organ. I'm a law abiding monkey, yet..... they still feel this way?  I just don't get it."



Karen, you cracky me up!  That was so funny!  It opened my eyes and made me realize some things.  Now I know why I don't like sock monkeys, because I realized I was not scared of the Mr. T one--it's the ginormous blood red mouth I hate!  (Mr. T was cute though)  



princesskayla said:


> Finally - I am at the end of the threads so I can post again!! Yall are moving way to fast for me. I haven't had time to do anything except work for the last 6 days. I have worked (6) 12 hour shifts in a row, and I am tired!! I got some horrible news last night. I was just "let go" from my part time summer job. This job was my DISNEY money!!!! It was a nursing instructing job that lasted for 8 weeks. I have only been a nurse for 2 years - a fact that I never tried to hide. The college hired me, but they didn't know that the state of Georgia requires three years of nursing experience to teach. So now, I do not have my Disney income. I can get another job, but it takes several weeks to get hired and started in another nursing job. I am so sad.
> I will probably have to cancel my extras, like BBB, wilderness club and the pirate cruise.
> 
> 
> I am sorry for venting - but yall are my only Disney friends that understand. Everyone else thinks I am crazy and should be locked up because I like Disney too much!!



So sorry about the job!  



DesigningMouse said:


> I'm having a pettiskirt giveaway on my blog this week.  My blog addy is www.mommastouch.blogspot.com  GOOD LUCK!!



That is so cute!  I'd been thinking "where are the pettis for the little babies!"  everyone needs a petti!  I'll have to get out my thinking cap.



livndisney said:


> I made it over to the new thread.
> I was MIA pretty much yesterday. Took Morgan to a "specialist"  for her hand. We now have the "expert" medical opinion  I pretty much knew what they were going to say. Now I need to come to terms with it.
> 
> I have always believed there was nothing "wrong" with her hand. It just doesn't look like everyone elses. Now we have the Medical professionals opinion and it seems to agree.
> We have always believed God made her this way, and it would seem the Doctors can't disprove that. They don't have any other answers.
> 
> Sadly there is no "cure" for people who make stupid rude comments about it. I would have thought medical science had come farther than that



 people can be such idiots.  DD10 has a friend with a form of dwarfism and I can't believe the things I hear coming out of other people's mouths.


----------



## rie'smom

karebear1 said:


> Ah Heather- you remembered me! I totally agree with you on this. Big, BIG POO-POO, STUPID Heads!
> 
> But......
> 
> Have you  seen the headlines in the paper today?
> 
> Sock Monkeys Give Disers Reason to Fear!
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone with the  article, so I'll just post the pics and captions.
> 
> The super heroes of the Sock Monkeys have arrived in Chaquitaville to calm the anger of local residents as they contemplate what their next step will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offended by recent unsolicited comments made about sock monkeys on the DIS boards,  Mr. T says he "Pity's the Fool!" that has made disparaging remarks about Sock Monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local teen Sock Monkey thinks Diser's are being unfair and close minded about the situation. "They not only talk about us this way, but now they're saying bad things about clowns. CLOWNS! What'd they EVER do to DISers I ask??"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured below: Hurt and depressed: Sammy  the Sock Monkey sits at the beach and quietly reflects on what he might have done to  make people not like him.  "I've never done anything to hurt a human being. I eat bananas, swing from trees and play a  little sidewalk music with a wind up organ. I'm a law abiding monkey, yet..... they still feel this way?  I just don't get it."




Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## revrob

mytwotinks said:


> I'm still working on"perfecting" my button technique.  I find it easiest to glue the buttons on and then go and sew them on.  I like all of the holes in the buttons to follow the lines of the mickey head.  I am looking for the best glue to use for this.  It needs to be something that holds well, but I want it to wash out completely.  I made the mistake of using fabric glue on the first one I made and the outline I made with the fabric pen didn't wash off underneath the glue.  I am using just regular elmers glue on the girls, but it is pretty brittle and the buttons keep coming unglued.  I am going to try tacky glue, but I'm not sure that will wash out.  I may just have to live with the elmers.
> 
> I use heavy duty thread and just sew on 3-6 buttons at a time and then start a new string.  Shay Lynne's shirt was the toughest one I've done, because I used black thread and it was hard to tell against the black top when the thread was tangled in the back and not pulled all the way through.
> 
> I just realized as I was typing this that I forgot to put the backing on Shay Lynne's shirt that keeps all of the threads from rubbing against her skin.  I better put a hunk in the mail today with instructions for her mom to iron it on!  I'm such a dope!
> 
> I hope you are feeling better!



Have you tried wonder tape?  It's water soluable tape - I've used it on ric rac to hold it down while I sew.  I bet that would work for this button technique.




livndisney said:


> I made it over to the new thread.
> I was MIA pretty much yesterday. Took Morgan to a "specialist"  for her hand. We now have the "expert" medical opinion  I pretty much knew what they were going to say. Now I need to come to terms with it.
> 
> I have always believed there was nothing "wrong" with her hand. It just doesn't look like everyone elses. Now we have the Medical professionals opinion and it seems to agree.
> We have always believed God made her this way, and it would seem the Doctors can't disprove that. They don't have any other answers.
> 
> Sadly there is no "cure" for people who make stupid rude comments about it. I would have thought medical science had come farther than that



It's a shame that people are so stupid!  I mean REALLY!


----------



## HeatherSue

karebear1 said:


> Ah Heather- you remembered me! I totally agree with you on this. Big, BIG POO-POO, STUPID Heads!
> 
> But......
> 
> Have you  seen the headlines in the paper today?
> 
> Sock Monkeys Give Disers Reason to Fear!
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone with the  article, so I'll just post the pics and captions.
> 
> The super heroes of the Sock Monkeys have arrived in Chaquitaville to calm the anger of local residents as they contemplate what their next step will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offended by recent unsolicited comments made about sock monkeys on the DIS boards,  Mr. T says he "Pity's the Fool!" that has made disparaging remarks about Sock Monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local teen Sock Monkey thinks Diser's are being unfair and close minded about the situation. "They not only talk about us this way, but now they're saying bad things about clowns. CLOWNS! What'd they EVER do to DISers I ask??"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured below: Hurt and depressed: Sammy  the Sock Monkey sits at the beach and quietly reflects on what he might have done to  make people not like him.  "I've never done anything to hurt a human being. I eat bananas, swing from trees and play a  little sidewalk music with a wind up organ. I'm a law abiding monkey, yet..... they still feel this way?  I just don't get it."



Oh KAREN!!!!  You almost made me pee my pants!!    Tessa was behind me saying "What? What? What?"   She thought something was terribly wrong as my face turned red and I stopped breathing!  So, not only did you almost make me pee my pants, but you also gave my poor little girl an anxiety attack!

You have really brightened my day.  You are absolutely hilarious!! You really need to write a trip report!!!

That almost, _almost_, made me change my opinion of sock monkeys....



princesskayla said:


> I am sorry for venting - but yall are my only Disney friends that understand. Everyone else thinks I am crazy and should be locked up because I like Disney too much!!


Aw man, that really stinks!!  I always point people in the direction of expotv.com if they want to make a little extra cash!



DesigningMouse said:


> I'm having a pettiskirt giveaway on my blog this week.  My blog addy is www.mommastouch.blogspot.com  GOOD LUCK!!



That is so cool!



mytwotinks said:


> I totally don't get what freaks you guys out about them??? They are darling!  Now if you had normal fears like, birds, the feel of velvet, accidentally eating a mushroom, even a fear of chalkboards, now those I could understand, but sock monkeys????? It just doesn't make sense to me.


Teresa and I decided that our sock monkey phobia stems from an evil uncle who had sock monkeys.  The blood red mouth doesn't hurt, either.

Yeah, the feel of velvet is SOOOO scary!!!!! 

Now, the feel of styrafoam, that's a fear I can understand!




livndisney said:


> I made it over to the new thread.
> I was MIA pretty much yesterday. Took Morgan to a "specialist"  for her hand. We now have the "expert" medical opinion  I pretty much knew what they were going to say. Now I need to come to terms with it.
> 
> I have always believed there was nothing "wrong" with her hand. It just doesn't look like everyone elses. Now we have the Medical professionals opinion and it seems to agree.
> We have always believed God made her this way, and it would seem the Doctors can't disprove that. They don't have any other answers.
> 
> Sadly there is no "cure" for people who make stupid rude comments about it. I would have thought medical science had come farther than that



I'm actually glad that they didn't decide to put her through any painful procedures or anything.  That girl has got confidence+ and she doesn't seem to let her little hand hinder her at all!  

BTW, Tessa got a letter from Morgan today!!!!!!  She was so incredibly excited!! She loved the letter and the picture Morgan drew of Hello Kitty, and the horse coloring page.  Guess what's hanging on my fridge?  Tessa's already started writing a reply!


----------



## CastleCreations

livndisney said:


> I made it over to the new thread.
> I was MIA pretty much yesterday. Took Morgan to a "specialist"  for her hand. We now have the "expert" medical opinion  I pretty much knew what they were going to say. Now I need to come to terms with it.
> 
> I have always believed there was nothing "wrong" with her hand. It just doesn't look like everyone elses. Now we have the Medical professionals opinion and it seems to agree.
> We have always believed God made her this way, and it would seem the Doctors can't disprove that. They don't have any other answers.
> 
> Sadly there is no "cure" for people who make stupid rude comments about it. I would have thought medical science had come farther than that



 to you! Morgan's a beautiful little girl and this is what Morgan should do to all of the mean people...



and if that doesn't work, try this...


----------



## LisaZoe

mytwotinks said:


> I'm still working on"perfecting" my button technique.  I find it easiest to glue the buttons on and then go and sew them on.  I like all of the holes in the buttons to follow the lines of the mickey head.  I am looking for the best glue to use for this.  It needs to be something that holds well, but I want it to wash out completely.  I made the mistake of using fabric glue on the first one I made and the outline I made with the fabric pen didn't wash off underneath the glue.  I am using just regular elmers glue on the girls, but it is pretty brittle and the buttons keep coming unglued.  I am going to try tacky glue, but I'm not sure that will wash out.  I may just have to live with the elmers.
> 
> I use heavy duty thread and just sew on 3-6 buttons at a time and then start a new string.  Shay Lynne's shirt was the toughest one I've done, because I used black thread and it was hard to tell against the black top when the thread was tangled in the back and not pulled all the way through.
> 
> I just realized as I was typing this that I forgot to put the backing on Shay Lynne's shirt that keeps all of the threads from rubbing against her skin.  I better put a hunk in the mail today with instructions for her mom to iron it on!  I'm such a dope!
> 
> I hope you are feeling better!



I wonder if E6000 would work so you don't even have to sew the buttons on (I hate sewing on buttons). I've used it to attach inexpensive "jewels" to a tee for Zoe and I've been impressed to see how they stayed in place after many times getting washed and dried. Using just the E6000 would also eliminate the possibly irritating thread inside and might even make it easier to get the outline as smooth as you want. The more I write, the more I think I may have to experiment on a tee for Zoe.



ms_mckenna said:


> Well ladies I had thought today I would get caught up but it looks like that i s not going to happen. Little D has a meeting this morning and after I will be driving to 2 hours to Dallas. My ex is being an *&! and that is the best way to put it. He said some horrible things to my 14 and 12 year old last night and some things that NEVER should have been said in thier presense. Among it all he used a horrible word that makes me sick to my stomach when I hear it to describe my husband. I am sick that he cussed in front of the kids the way he did but I am absolutely mortified that he used this word in particular. Everytime I think he is growing up he slaps me in the face with his immaturity and makes me remember why we are divorced. Anyway before it spirals completely out of control and one of the kids does something stupid and he does something stupider back to them I am going to get them. I guess we will be back to him not calling or talking to them for the next few months. Which is about right since they both have bdays in the next 2 weeks. Sometimes I wonder if he does not do things like this to get him "out" of buying them stuff.  If you pray say one for me that with my lack of sleep I make it safely up there and back and that hopefully he will be gone to work or wherever when I go to pick them up. I am not so sure I can hold my tongue this time after the comment he made about hubby.



 I am sickened and appalled that an adult - much less a father - would talk like that in front of children. If he can do that, he probably is just as likely to cause problems to avoid giving gifts. Be safe on your trip and don't let him bring you down to his level. I'm sure your kids will see (as they no doubt can already) who is the better parent and person.



mytwotinks said:


> I totally don't get what freaks you guys out about them??? They are darling!  Now if you had normal fears like, birds, the feel of velvet, accidentally eating a mushroom, even a fear of chalkboards, now those I could understand, but sock monkeys????? It just doesn't make sense to me.



So those are _normal_ fears?  I'm trying to think if I do have any such irrational fears and honestly can't think of any... except roaches. Ugh! I had an apartment that got infested by new tenants next door and almost 10 years later in a new home I still feel my skin crawl at the thought of those nasty things roaming around.


----------



## jham

LisaZoe said:


> So those are <i>normal</i> fears?  I'm trying to think if I do have any such irrational fears and honestly can't think of any... except roaches. Ugh! I had an apartment that got infested by new tenants and almost years later in a new home I still feel my skin crawl at the thought of those nasty things roaming around.



That is my horror--roaches.  When DH and I were first married we lived in student housing apartments and that is the first time I'd ever seen roaches (other than a couple in Hawaii).  I don't think I've seen them since either, they are not that common where I live, but I even had a hard time with the one in Wall E.  They completely make my skin crawl.


----------



## MegaWoman

karebear1 said:


>



OMG!  I have GOT to make myself one of these!!!  (In case you haven't guessed I've been a HUUUUUUGE Wonder Woman fan since I was four!!!)

Stephanie


----------



## o2bacelt

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> We usually fly JetBlue too.  DD likes to have the TVs of course



We do too. DD also likes the tv, I like the fact there is enough leg room so I don't have to hear my husband whine about being cramped in the seat.


----------



## MegaWoman

t-beri said:


> Too funny.  But my position on the subject stands.  They totally creep me out.  BUT to clarify, sock monkeys creep me out.  I think their weird and like Denise don't fully understand their appeal.  CLOWNS on the other hand I am deathly phobic of. I mean I am can't breath, heart pounding, palms sweating SCARED of clowns.  Which, yes, is irrational  but most phobias are.  I, Tifani, am a coulrophobic.
> 
> MEGASTEPH...I don't know if I like Brie but you made me wanna try it.  Hell, if it goes w/ beer it can't be bad!  Thanks for your kind words.
> 
> Does anyone else read Megawoman's posts w/ a really BAD french accent in their head (or outloud )  I mean BAD cause it's the only kind of french accent I can do




I don't fear the sock monkey - BUT I have a HUGE fear of falling  (Soarin' was OK as long as I didn't look down, but Goofy's Barnstormer made me want to pass out!  I did the whole thing clutching DS's little 5-year-old hand and screaming with my eyes closed!!!) I also cannot stand styrofoam, or writing with markers on construction paper!

FYI - I totally DO NOT have a French accent when I speak English - but I have a Quebecois French accent when I speak French.  And my kids know Mummy means business when I speak to them in French.  (eg:  Franchement DS, J'ai dit "eat your pasta with a fork" = honestly DS I said "eat your pasta with a fork")  And I speak Franglais when I'm flustered.

Gotta go buy an applique foot for my machine today, and get both of my nephews b-day gifts for this weekend.

Stephanie


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> I've been thinking about the crayon roll ups now for awhile, and I had a question for someone who has them. When the crayons get shorter, do the roll ups still work? It seems like if you used the crayons very much, they would no longer be long enough to get out of the pockets?
> 
> This is the sort of thing that I wil obsess over, so if anyone can shed some light on this, I'd be forever grateful!


When I made mine for crayons I didn't follow the tutorial to make the pockets more than 1/2 the height of the rollup.  I honestly just didn't read the instructions close enough and cut the piece the same size as the others so my pockets are only 1/2 the height of the rollup and seem to be quite long enough.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> We usually fly JetBlue too.  DD likes to have the TVs of course


Love the TV's.  I like seeing the map where we are-not that I'm anxious to get to Orlando or anything. 



ms_mckenna said:


> My ex is being an *&! and that is the best way to put it. He said some horrible things to my 14 and 12 year old last night and some things that NEVER should have been said in thier presense. Among it all he used a horrible word that makes me sick to my stomach when I hear it to describe my husband. I am sick that he cussed in front of the kids the way he did but I am absolutely mortified that he used this word in particular. Everytime I think he is growing up he slaps me in the face with his immaturity and makes me remember why we are divorced. Anyway before it spirals completely out of control and one of the kids does something stupid and he does something stupider back to them I am going to get them. I guess we will be back to him not calling or talking to them for the next few months. Which is about right since they both have bdays in the next 2 weeks. Sometimes I wonder if he does not do things like this to get him "out" of buying them stuff.  If you pray say one for me that with my lack of sleep I make it safely up tere and back and that hopefully he will be gone to work or wherever when I go to pick them up. I am not so sure I can hold my tongue this time after the comment he made about hubby.


   



2cutekidz said:


> I had an awesome night of sewing.  I was making a tiered teirl top, and all if the teirs matched up perfectly the first time I ruffled them!!  (That never happens!!)  I was finishing and pressing the top when I scorched the BRIGHT white bodice!!  And of course it was on the side so it affected the front and back!!  Nooooo!!!  I ran upstairs, dug through my purse and grabbed my Tide to go pen.  I used half the pen, soaked and scrubbed that huge mark!!!  Checked it this morning and it came out!!!  Whew!  I was dreading appliqueing, ruffling, and constructing a whole new top!!  I'm off to Walmart to stock up on more of those Tide pens!


Glad you were able to fix it!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Thanks for all of the compliments on the outfits and things that I made. I didnt' really want to post the FN stuff, because I was afraid that it didn't look as good as the store bought stuff. Jenna loves them all, but of course she loves everything that I make her. She no longer looks in the clothes department when we shop. If she does she always says, "You can make me this only better."  I love that girl. Thanks for the support for the issues with her dad. Unfortunately for Jenna she has never met him. He left here before she was born and has only sent her one birthday card, but really the card was sent for a different reason that I won't go into right now. The only reason she knows that he is here is because his mom told us. I wouldn't have mentioned it to Jenna, but his mom told me that he wanted to see her and to start being a dad to her. Well I'm kicking myself for telling her now , because he has been here for a month and a half and has not made any contact to see her. I was dreading the question that she asked, but I did know that it was coming. Well I am off to school. Ya'll keep the pretty stuff coming.


Your FN stuff was awesome!  More hugs for you and Jenna.  



karebear1 said:


> Have you  seen the headlines in the paper today?
> 
> Sock Monkeys Give Disers Reason to Fear!
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone with the  article, so I'll just post the pics and captions.
> 
> The super heroes of the Sock Monkeys have arrived in Chaquitaville to calm the anger of local residents as they contemplate what their next step will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offended by recent unsolicited comments made about sock monkeys on the DIS boards,  Mr. T says he "Pity's the Fool!" that has made disparaging remarks about Sock Monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local teen Sock Monkey thinks Diser's are being unfair and close minded about the situation. "They not only talk about us this way, but now they're saying bad things about clowns. CLOWNS! What'd they EVER do to DISers I ask??"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured below: Hurt and depressed: Sammy  the Sock Monkey sits at the beach and quietly reflects on what he might have done to  make people not like him.  "I've never done anything to hurt a human being. I eat bananas, swing from trees and play a  little sidewalk music with a wind up organ. I'm a law abiding monkey, yet..... they still feel this way?  I just don't get it."


You are too funny!!! 



princesskayla said:


> Finally - I am at the end of the threads so I can post again!! Yall are moving way to fast for me. I haven't had time to do anything except work for the last 6 days. I have worked (6) 12 hour shifts in a row, and I am tired!! I got some horrible news last night. I was just "let go" from my part time summer job. This job was my DISNEY money!!!! It was a nursing instructing job that lasted for 8 weeks. I have only been a nurse for 2 years - a fact that I never tried to hide. The college hired me, but they didn't know that the state of Georgia requires three years of nursing experience to teach. So now, I do not have my Disney income. I can get another job, but it takes several weeks to get hired and started in another nursing job. I am so sad.
> I will probably have to cancel my extras, like BBB, wilderness club and the pirate cruise.
> 
> 
> I am sorry for venting - but yall are my only Disney friends that understand. Everyone else thinks I am crazy and should be locked up because I like Disney too much!!


You must be exhausted!  Good luck finding a 2nd job.


----------



## minnie2

mytwotinks said:


> I'm sorry you are having to go through that.  I know what it's like to get to the point where you have to accept a difference.  Some kid asked about Riley's scar one time at the pool, which was fine, but when his dad actually used the work disgusting I thought that was a little over the top!  Luckily Riley was little so I don't think she knew.  I do know that she is self conscious of it though.  Above everything else little girls just want to fit in, so sometimes differences are tough.
> 
> I am sure that she'll deal with it great though.  I tell Riley all of the time that I can see the difference in her and some of her friends that have never know "suffering".  There is something so sweet about a child that knows what it is like to not fit in.  It has made her such a good friend to the other girls her age.  Sometimes I think she's more mature than I am!
> 
> Is morgan able to use her hand fully?  Will it affect her writing at all?





livndisney said:


> I made it over to the new thread.
> I was MIA pretty much yesterday. Took Morgan to a "specialist"  for her hand. We now have the "expert" medical opinion  I pretty much knew what they were going to say. Now I need to come to terms with it.
> 
> I have always believed there was nothing "wrong" with her hand. It just doesn't look like everyone elses. Now we have the Medical professionals opinion and it seems to agree.
> We have always believed God made her this way, and it would seem the Doctors can't disprove that. They don't have any other answers.
> 
> Sadly there is no "cure" for people who make stupid rude comments about it. I would have thought medical science had come farther than that



 I would consider them badges of honor!  I would even go as far as telling my kids that they were made that way just to show the world and everyone in it how extra special they are!

 I have a Lazy eye.  I actually had 2 growing up but I had surgery on one and I used to have kids pick on me saying' why aren't you looking at me?'  Or some variation of that and then they would laugh.  Heck I even had an ophthalmologist say that to me!  I almost decked him!  Ok so it still irks me and yes people still say that to me.  As a kid though I used to tell them would you tell a kid in a wheel chair to stand up?  Well they can't stand and I can't straighten my eye so deal!  Yeah I was ful of spit and vinager!  lmao: 

My kids allergist actually has both of her hands misshapen and I have to brag for a second her but my kids never ever asked why her hands are different?  To me honest I don't think they even noticed!  I think they just really like the dr so it doesn't even phase them.  


 Rocky update.

Sadly a few hours ago we had to make the call to say good bye to him.  My kids are a mess and Kyle keeps saying 'who can I sing to now?'  I tell him me or our other dog Daisy but he keeps saying we don't listen and like it like Rocky did.  My heart breaks for them.  I knew this was coming since Friday and have been doing my best to prepare them but they are still so young they don't understand just how sick he was and how this is the best thing for him even though it hurts us so much....


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> Ah Heather- you remembered me! I totally agree with you on this. Big, BIG POO-POO, STUPID Heads!
> 
> But......
> 
> Have you  seen the headlines in the paper today?
> 
> Sock Monkeys Give Disers Reason to Fear!
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone with the  article, so I'll just post the pics and captions.
> 
> The super heroes of the Sock Monkeys have arrived in Chaquitaville to calm the anger of local residents as they contemplate what their next step will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offended by recent unsolicited comments made about sock monkeys on the DIS boards,  Mr. T says he "Pity's the Fool!" that has made disparaging remarks about Sock Monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local teen Sock Monkey thinks Diser's are being unfair and close minded about the situation. "They not only talk about us this way, but now they're saying bad things about clowns. CLOWNS! What'd they EVER do to DISers I ask??"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured below: Hurt and depressed: Sammy  the Sock Monkey sits at the beach and quietly reflects on what he might have done to  make people not like him.  "I've never done anything to hurt a human being. I eat bananas, swing from trees and play a  little sidewalk music with a wind up organ. I'm a law abiding monkey, yet..... they still feel this way?  I just don't get it."



Seriously going to get fired because I just laughed RIGHT OUT LOUD for that one...and in child protection work...I shouldn't be finding my computer that funny!


----------



## mytwotinks

minnie2 said:


> Sadly a few hours ago we had to make the call to say good bye to him.  My kids are a mess and Kyle keeps saying 'who can I sing to now?'  I tell him me or our other dog Daisy but he keeps saying we don't listen and like it like Rocky did.  My heart breaks for them.  I knew this was coming since Friday and have been doing my best to prepare them but they are still so young they don't understand just how sick he was and how this is the best thing for him even though it hurts us so much....



I'm so sorry about that.  I know that has to be hard on your kids.


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> Rocky update.
> 
> Sadly a few hours ago we had to make the call to say good bye to him.  My kids are a mess and Kyle keeps saying 'who can I sing to now?'  I tell him me or our other dog Daisy but he keeps saying we don't listen and like it like Rocky did.  My heart breaks for them.  I knew this was coming since Friday and have been doing my best to prepare them but they are still so young they don't understand just how sick he was and how this is the best thing for him even though it hurts us so much....


I am so sorry.


----------



## sahm1000

Okay, I finally made it over to the new thread and we are already about a tenth of the way finished with it!  I know I'm not going to have time to catch up,  you guys are moving way too fast and I'm trying to sew some too.  For anyone that is interested I saw some cute stuff at Joann's yesterday!  I am making this a big size font in case anyone who doesn't read everything everyone writes might be interested!

 At Joann's in the iron-on section they had very cool black Mickey Silhouettes (like the applique shape) with letters on them in white.  They were iron on transfers so you could use them to personalize a shirt or something, almost exactly like the ones in the sticker section for scrapbooking.  Thought they might come in handy if anyone is looking for something like that!


Also, Wal-Mart (if you still have a fabric dept.) and JoAnn's both had back to school fabrics if you are looking for them.  They were the same prints at both places but Joanns had some extra coordinating prints that Wal-Mart didn't have.  Does anyone know if there is a difference in the quality of the fabric since the print design is the same?  Just curious!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

minnie2 said:


> Rocky update.
> 
> Sadly a few hours ago we had to make the call to say good bye to him.  My kids are a mess and Kyle keeps saying 'who can I sing to now?'  I tell him me or our other dog Daisy but he keeps saying we don't listen and like it like Rocky did.  My heart breaks for them.  I knew this was coming since Friday and have been doing my best to prepare them but they are still so young they don't understand just how sick he was and how this is the best thing for him even though it hurts us so much....



I am so sorry.     It is hard to loose a family member like that...even harder on children. They just don't understand.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

o2bacelt said:


> We do too. DD also likes the tv, I like the fact there is enough leg room so I don't have to hear my husband whine about being cramped in the seat.



Ya,  that's a bonus too.  I'm 5'8 and DH is 6'2 so the extra room definately helps.  Although I am not paying an extra $20 per person to sit in the first 8 rows.


----------



## t-beri

minnie2 said:


> Rocky update.
> 
> Sadly a few hours ago we had to make the call to say good bye to him.  My kids are a mess and Kyle keeps saying 'who can I sing to now?'  I tell him me or our other dog Daisy but he keeps saying we don't listen and like it like Rocky did.  My heart breaks for them.  I knew this was coming since Friday and have been doing my best to prepare them but they are still so young they don't understand just how sick he was and how this is the best thing for him even though it hurts us so much....



OH, sugar, at the risk of sounding like a broken record...I am SO SORRY. I don't know what else to say.  My heart breaks for all of you


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

minnie2 said:


> Sadly a few hours ago we had to make the call to say good bye to him.  My kids are a mess and Kyle keeps saying 'who can I sing to now?'  I tell him me or our other dog Daisy but he keeps saying we don't listen and like it like Rocky did.  My heart breaks for them.  I knew this was coming since Friday and have been doing my best to prepare them but they are still so young they don't understand just how sick he was and how this is the best thing for him even though it hurts us so much....



Oh no.  We lost our kitty in January.  It is so hard on the kiddos.  I don't know if you have anyone in your family who has passed but we had my dad, grandfather, and best friend who had recently passed away when Cleo went to kitty heaven so we were able to tell DD that they were bored in heaven and wanted a pet so God gave them Cleo because Cleo was sick on earth but in heaven she won't be in pain anymore.  It helped a little.


----------



## minnie2

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Oh no.  We lost our kitty in January.  It is so hard on the kiddos.  I don't know if you have anyone in your family who has passed but we had my dad, grandfather, and best friend who had recently passed away when Cleo went to kitty heaven so we were able to tell DD that they were bored in heaven and wanted a pet so God gave them Cleo because Cleo was sick on earth but in heaven she won't be in pain anymore.  It helped a little.



 I told the kids that Polie ( the cat we had to say good bye 2 a few yrs ago) was lonely and wanted his brother with him and that they now had each other.   the poor kids wanted to know then who will Daisy have to play with now that Rocky is gone.  So I told them she has us but they didn't buy it.  Oh well I tried!  

thank you every one for your wishes.  I think today I will just have a huge bowl of ice cream and let the kids play in the water and hopefully throw myself into finishing Nikki's patchwork skirt.  Maybe that will get my mind off things.


 Actually I think I am going to go nap I have a huge headache and the ice cream didn't help...


----------



## mrsmiller

minnie2 said:


> Rocky update.
> 
> Sadly a few hours ago we had to make the call to say good bye to him.  My kids are a mess and Kyle keeps saying 'who can I sing to now?'  I tell him me or our other dog Daisy but he keeps saying we don't listen and like it like Rocky did.  My heart breaks for them.  I knew this was coming since Friday and have been doing my best to prepare them but they are still so young they don't understand just how sick he was and how this is the best thing for him even though it hurts us so much....



I also want to tell you that i am so sorry  about Rocky, we had a mutt (rotti/pit-bull mix) " Baby Miller" for 10yrs and she took ill suddenly (kidney failure) we tried in vain to hold on to her and spent a lot of money in treatments that did not work and finally she passed away in my arms my older son was home and it was devastating for him  that was over 4mths ago and we still miss her and cry for her to this day, true to her name she was our baby





it will be hard for you and the kids but have comfort in the knowledge that he will no longer suffer and is/will be at peace    

Linnette


----------



## revrob

MINNIE2 - I just wanted to say I'm so sorry!  I know how difficult it is to lose a pet that is a member of your family.   



ENABLER ALERT!
I went to Kohl's this morning and stopped by the toddler girl and little girl sections.  They had their "jumping beans" line table on sale for 1/2 off.  I grabbed several pairs of the little girl denim capris.  They're PERFECT for embellishing.  I use them a lot for my DD.  They have an elastic waist, so they pull on.  The front are not elasticized, and have pockets.  ANYWAY, I went to check out, and they rang up at $2.40 each!  I'm going back to get more, I think.  I bought 10 pair - some for my DD, and some that I can use for upcoming Big Give projects.  You just can't beat the price!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

revrob said:


> MINNIE2 - I just wanted to say I'm so sorry!  I know how difficult it is to lose a pet that is a member of your family.
> 
> 
> 
> ENABLER ALERT!
> I went to Kohl's this morning and stopped by the toddler girl and little girl sections.  They had their "jumping beans" line table on sale for 1/2 off.  I grabbed several pairs of the little girl denim capris.  They're PERFECT for embellishing.  I use them a lot for my DD.  They have an elastic waist, so they pull on.  The front are not elasticized, and have pockets.  ANYWAY, I went to check out, and they rang up at $2.40 each!  I'm going back to get more, I think.  I bought 10 pair - some for my DD, and some that I can use for upcoming Big Give projects.  You just can't beat the price!



Oh No...I can never go into Kohls and come out with just one thing!!!


----------



## princesskayla

Minnie2 - I am sorry to hear about Rocky.


----------



## t-beri

Our Kohl's is still under construction.   Okay ladies, I am leaving work to sew. I am still waffling between making a wrap skirt or a patchwork twirl for MK.  I guess I'll have to decide while I'm at Joanns.


----------



## clairemolly

Alright, after fighting with Photobucket all morning (I eventually had to have DH upload them) I have pics of the pillow case.




Up close shot of the seam...I even got it pretty straight!


----------



## glorib

OK ladies and Tom!  I've been sewing with my semi-busted machine and here's my latest!  It's a case from LisaZoe's giant applique!  Thanks Lisa for the inspiration and for being cool about my caseing!

My first plan was to do Baby Jack Jack because he's one of Ella's very favorites, but I wanted to do a trial run first, so I did the little alien from toy Story instead - plus, I wanted to keep it fairly simple!  This little guy was pretty easy.  One thing about big appliques - if you make a mistake, it shows up easier since it's on a larger scale.  Not that I know from experience or anything!  

OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?   
















I tried to make it kinda big, hoping it would fit for our next trip, but it seems to fit pretty well now.  It is shirred in the back, so she has some room there, I guess.  And I could always make shorts or capris if the dress becomes too short.


----------



## clairemolly

glorib said:


> OK ladies and Tom!  I've been sewing with my semi-busted machine and here's my latest!  It's a case from LisaZoe's giant applique!  Thanks Lisa for the inspiration and for being cool about my caseing!
> 
> My first plan was to do Baby Jack Jack because he's one of Ella's very favorites, but I wanted to do a trial run first, so I did the little alien from toy Story instead - plus, I wanted to keep it fairly simple!  This little guy was pretty easy.  One thing about big appliques - if you make a mistake, it shows up easier since it's on a larger scale.  Not that I know from experience or anything!
> 
> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it kinda big, hoping it would fit for our next trip, but it seems to fit pretty well now.  It is shirred in the back, so she has some room there, I guess.  And I could always make shorts or capris if the dress becomes too short.



This is awesome...I love it!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

glorib said:


>



How gorgeous is that???


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> ENABLER ALERT!
> I went to Kohl's this morning and stopped by the toddler girl and little girl sections.  They had their "jumping beans" line table on sale for 1/2 off.  I grabbed several pairs of the little girl denim capris.  They're PERFECT for embellishing.  I use them a lot for my DD.  They have an elastic waist, so they pull on.  The front are not elasticized, and have pockets.  ANYWAY, I went to check out, and they rang up at $2.40 each!  I'm going back to get more, I think.  I bought 10 pair - some for my DD, and some that I can use for upcoming Big Give projects.  You just can't beat the price!



Thanks for the notice. I never think to check Kohl's since there's only one I know about and it's not near most of the shopping areas I hit. Not that I need any blanks but...  



glorib said:


> OK ladies and Tom!  I've been sewing with my semi-busted machine and here's my latest!  It's a case from LisaZoe's giant applique!  Thanks Lisa for the inspiration and for being cool about my caseing!
> 
> My first plan was to do Baby Jack Jack because he's one of Ella's very favorites, but I wanted to do a trial run first, so I did the little alien from toy Story instead - plus, I wanted to keep it fairly simple!  This little guy was pretty easy.  One thing about big appliques - if you make a mistake, it shows up easier since it's on a larger scale.  Not that I know from experience or anything!
> 
> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it kinda big, hoping it would fit for our next trip, but it seems to fit pretty well now.  It is shirred in the back, so she has some room there, I guess.  And I could always make shorts or capris if the dress becomes too short.



That came out great! Although it fits well know, it looks like your DD will have plenty of room to grow. That's why I love that style for tops/dresses. I don't like to make things Zoe will grow out of in one season.


----------



## revrob

glorib said:


> OK ladies and Tom!  I've been sewing with my semi-busted machine and here's my latest!  It's a case from LisaZoe's giant applique!  Thanks Lisa for the inspiration and for being cool about my caseing!
> 
> My first plan was to do Baby Jack Jack because he's one of Ella's very favorites, but I wanted to do a trial run first, so I did the little alien from toy Story instead - plus, I wanted to keep it fairly simple!  This little guy was pretty easy.  One thing about big appliques - if you make a mistake, it shows up easier since it's on a larger scale.  Not that I know from experience or anything!
> 
> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it kinda big, hoping it would fit for our next trip, but it seems to fit pretty well now.  It is shirred in the back, so she has some room there, I guess.  And I could always make shorts or capris if the dress becomes too short.



You did a FABULOUS job!  It looks GREAT!  Do you mind sharing what pattern you used for the dress?  I love the way it ties in the back.  Very cute!


----------



## mrsmiller

CRYSTAL :Love, Love the outfits and the FN accessories!!!! So sad I do not have a girl,  I was asking my boys if they were familiar with FN books.... I did not get an answer as they are still laughing!!!   

Glorib: Love your applique !!!

To you ladies (and Tom) that do applique how do you find the fabric for the applique ?  Is that left over  fabric or do you look at a design and then buy the fabric to make it...

SEND ME PIXIE DUST LADIES  (AND GENTS) AS I DO NOT FEEL LIKE SEWING AT ALL!!!!: ALL DAY LONG IN MY COMPUTER AND AVOIDING FOR SOME REASON MY SEWING MACHINE I NEED TO START WITH MY PROJECTS!!!!!


another question about the big give my project for Brody is a pair of shorts (long kind) and I will include the tshirt with it
now ... he likes goofy and his favorite color is red ...should I put a little applique in the shorts or leave them solid color(black)  and is ok to do a tshirt with Goofy on a red tshirt instead of orange







is this lenght ok




Linnette


----------



## princessmom29

minnie2 said:


> I told the kids that Polie ( the cat we had to say good bye 2 a few yrs ago) was lonely and wanted his brother with him and that they now had each other.   the poor kids wanted to know then who will Daisy have to play with now that Rocky is gone.  So I told them she has us but they didn't buy it.  Oh well I tried!
> 
> thank you every one for your wishes.  I think today I will just have a huge bowl of ice cream and let the kids play in the water and hopefully throw myself into finishing Nikki's patchwork skirt.  Maybe that will get my mind off things.
> 
> 
> Actually I think I am going to go nap I have a huge headache and the ice cream didn't help...



SOOO sorry!!!!!!  



glorib said:


> OK ladies and Tom!  I've been sewing with my semi-busted machine and here's my latest!  It's a case from LisaZoe's giant applique!  Thanks Lisa for the inspiration and for being cool about my caseing!
> 
> My first plan was to do Baby Jack Jack because he's one of Ella's very favorites, but I wanted to do a trial run first, so I did the little alien from toy Story instead - plus, I wanted to keep it fairly simple!  This little guy was pretty easy.  One thing about big appliques - if you make a mistake, it shows up easier since it's on a larger scale.  Not that I know from experience or anything!
> 
> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it kinda big, hoping it would fit for our next trip, but it seems to fit pretty well now.  It is shirred in the back, so she has some room there, I guess.  And I could always make shorts or capris if the dress becomes too short.



I LOVE this great job!!!


----------



## glorib

revrob said:


> You did a FABULOUS job!  It looks GREAT!  Do you mind sharing what pattern you used for the dress?  I love the way it ties in the back.  Very cute!



Thanks everyone!  It was totally fun to make!

As for the pattern, I didn't really use one.  Just kind of made it up as I went.  For the back, though, I just made a small loop of ribbon in the middle and then tied the ties through the loop.


----------



## CastleCreations

glorib said:


> OK ladies and Tom!  I've been sewing with my semi-busted machine and here's my latest!  It's a case from LisaZoe's giant applique!  Thanks Lisa for the inspiration and for being cool about my caseing!
> 
> My first plan was to do Baby Jack Jack because he's one of Ella's very favorites, but I wanted to do a trial run first, so I did the little alien from toy Story instead - plus, I wanted to keep it fairly simple!  This little guy was pretty easy.  One thing about big appliques - if you make a mistake, it shows up easier since it's on a larger scale.  Not that I know from experience or anything!
> 
> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it kinda big, hoping it would fit for our next trip, but it seems to fit pretty well now.  It is shirred in the back, so she has some room there, I guess.  And I could always make shorts or capris if the dress becomes too short.



I LOVE THIS!!! I would totally buy it....Wanna make another one....


----------



## lovesdumbo

sahm1000 said:


> Okay, I finally made it over to the new thread and we are already about a tenth of the way finished with it!  I know I'm not going to have time to catch up,  you guys are moving way too fast and I'm trying to sew some too.  For anyone that is interested I saw some cute stuff at Joann's yesterday!  I am making this a big size font in case anyone who doesn't read everything everyone writes might be interested!
> 
> At Joann's in the iron-on section they had very cool black Mickey Silhouettes (like the applique shape) with letters on them in white.  They were iron on transfers so you could use them to personalize a shirt or something, almost exactly like the ones in the sticker section for scrapbooking.  Thought they might come in handy if anyone is looking for something like that!
> 
> 
> Also, Wal-Mart (if you still have a fabric dept.) and JoAnn's both had back to school fabrics if you are looking for them.  They were the same prints at both places but Joanns had some extra coordinating prints that Wal-Mart didn't have.  Does anyone know if there is a difference in the quality of the fabric since the print design is the same?  Just curious!


Those appliques sound cute.  How are you feeling?  Is baby still easy?



mrsmiller said:


> I also want to tell you that i am so sorry  about Rocky, we had a mutt (rotti/pit-bull mix) " Baby Miller" for 10yrs and she took ill suddenly (kidney failure) we tried in vain to hold on to her and spent a lot of money in treatments that did not work and finally she passed away in my arms my older son was home and it was devastating for him  that was over 4mths ago and we still miss her and cry for her to this day, true to her name she was our baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will be hard for you and the kids but have comfort in the knowledge that he will no longer suffer and is/will be at peace
> 
> Linnette


Sorry for your loss.  She was so cute! 



revrob said:


> ENABLER ALERT!
> I went to Kohl's this morning and stopped by the toddler girl and little girl sections.  They had their "jumping beans" line table on sale for 1/2 off.  I grabbed several pairs of the little girl denim capris.  They're PERFECT for embellishing.  I use them a lot for my DD.  They have an elastic waist, so they pull on.  The front are not elasticized, and have pockets.  ANYWAY, I went to check out, and they rang up at $2.40 each!  I'm going back to get more, I think.  I bought 10 pair - some for my DD, and some that I can use for upcoming Big Give projects.  You just can't beat the price!


I have to go-I've got a 30% off coupon.



clairemolly said:


> Alright, after fighting with Photobucket all morning (I eventually had to have DH upload them) I have pics of the pillow case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close shot of the seam...I even got it pretty straight!


Nice job!  Very cute!  I made my DD a shirt with that fabric.



glorib said:


> OK ladies and Tom!  I've been sewing with my semi-busted machine and here's my latest!  It's a case from LisaZoe's giant applique!  Thanks Lisa for the inspiration and for being cool about my caseing!
> 
> My first plan was to do Baby Jack Jack because he's one of Ella's very favorites, but I wanted to do a trial run first, so I did the little alien from toy Story instead - plus, I wanted to keep it fairly simple!  This little guy was pretty easy.  One thing about big appliques - if you make a mistake, it shows up easier since it's on a larger scale.  Not that I know from experience or anything!
> 
> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it kinda big, hoping it would fit for our next trip, but it seems to fit pretty well now.  It is shirred in the back, so she has some room there, I guess.  And I could always make shorts or capris if the dress becomes too short.


LOVE that!!!! Love all the fabrics-especially the stripes and buzz back-where did you find that buzz fabric?  It came out so cute!!!  My DD(5) would love that!



mrsmiller said:


> SEND ME PIXIE DUST LADIES  (AND GENTS) AS I DO NOT FEEL LIKE SEWING AT ALL!!!!: ALL DAY LONG IN MY COMPUTER AND AVOIDING FOR SOME REASON MY SEWING MACHINE I NEED TO START WITH MY PROJECTS!!!!!


   Hope you get find your sewing groove soon!!!


----------



## minnie2

mrsmiller said:


> I also want to tell you that i am so sorry  about Rocky, we had a mutt (rotti/pit-bull mix) " Baby Miller" for 10yrs and she took ill suddenly (kidney failure) we tried in vain to hold on to her and spent a lot of money in treatments that did not work and finally she passed away in my arms my older son was home and it was devastating for him  that was over 4mths ago and we still miss her and cry for her to this day, true to her name she was our baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will be hard for you and the kids but have comfort in the knowledge that he will no longer suffer and is/will be at peace
> 
> Linnette



 Baby Miller was so handsome!  He has such a sweet face and gentle eyes.  Like my Rocky.  I am sorry.  Sounds like you went thought with him what I went through with Rocky.

On a brighter note my step brother's wife had her baby.  The sweet guy he is decided to text message his brothers that they are Uncles and have one of them call their father.  Nice huh?



glorib said:


> OK ladies and Tom!  I've been sewing with my semi-busted machine and here's my latest!  It's a case from LisaZoe's giant applique!  Thanks Lisa for the inspiration and for being cool about my caseing!
> 
> My first plan was to do Baby Jack Jack because he's one of Ella's very favorites, but I wanted to do a trial run first, so I did the little alien from toy Story instead - plus, I wanted to keep it fairly simple!  This little guy was pretty easy.  One thing about big appliques - if you make a mistake, it shows up easier since it's on a larger scale.  Not that I know from experience or anything!
> 
> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it kinda big, hoping it would fit for our next trip, but it seems to fit pretty well now.  It is shirred in the back, so she has some room there, I guess.  And I could always make shorts or capris if the dress becomes too short.


the dress is gorgeous!  

 Ok after I learn my embroidery machine I will try applique!


----------



## teacherkid

sorry didnt realize i was logged in on my hubbys account ,-- kimmylaj


----------



## sahm1000

Okay, so I'm finally getting some pictures of Lilly out for everyone to see our new addition!  I tried to get some done earlier but my computer was acting weird.  So here she is!  I'm not looking my best in these pictures so forgive me please!






  Lilly with the doctor after birth.  






  Lilly and I right after birth.






  Lilly getting weighed and measured.  Aren't those little hats cute?  






  Lilly with her Dad, my DH!






  All of us leaving the hospital.  Notice the Fourth of July customs for Grace and Claire that I made a few weeks before having Lilly.  I love that criss cross dress pattern from YCMT!  Hmm, looking at that picture you can see I've got some good drugs in me!  Looking a little goofy!






  Before checking out of the hospital, one last picture of all of the girls together!

Now if the photographer I had take pictures on Monday night gets back with us I'll have more pictures soon to share, but she was a little flaky so I'm not thinking it will happen too quickly.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

sahm1000 said:


> Before checking out of the hospital, one last picture of all of the girls together!



Look at you and your Princesses...how sweet is that???
Did you tell us how much she weighed?  She looks so tiny!


----------



## karebear1

sahm1000 said:


> Okay, so I'm finally getting some pictures of Lilly out for everyone to see our new addition!  I tried to get some done earlier but my computer was acting weird.  So here she is!  I'm not looking my best in these pictures so forgive me please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly with the doctor after birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly and I right after birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly getting weighed and measured.  Aren't those little hats cute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly with her Dad, my DH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us leaving the hospital.  Notice the Fourth of July customs for Grace and Claire that I made a few weeks before having Lilly.  I love that criss cross dress pattern from YCMT!  Hmm, looking at that picture you can see I've got some good drugs in me!  Looking a little goofy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before checking out of the hospital, one last picture of all of the girls together!
> 
> Now if the photographer I had take pictures on Monday night gets back with us I'll have more pictures soon to share, but she was a little flaky so I'm not thinking it will happen too quickly.



Beautiful baby and beautiful family! CONGRATS to you all!


----------



## mytwotinks

glorib said:


> OK ladies and Tom!  I've been sewing with my semi-busted machine and here's my latest!  It's a case from LisaZoe's giant applique!  Thanks Lisa for the inspiration and for being cool about my caseing!
> 
> My first plan was to do Baby Jack Jack because he's one of Ella's very favorites, but I wanted to do a trial run first, so I did the little alien from toy Story instead - plus, I wanted to keep it fairly simple!  This little guy was pretty easy.  One thing about big appliques - if you make a mistake, it shows up easier since it's on a larger scale.  Not that I know from experience or anything!
> 
> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it kinda big, hoping it would fit for our next trip, but it seems to fit pretty well now.  It is shirred in the back, so she has some room there, I guess.  And I could always make shorts or capris if the dress becomes too short.



That is way cool!  I love the fabric on the back.  Is that an ebay find?


----------



## lovesdumbo

sahm1000 said:


> Okay, so I'm finally getting some pictures of Lilly out for everyone to see our new addition!  I tried to get some done earlier but my computer was acting weird.  So here she is!  I'm not looking my best in these pictures so forgive me please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly with the doctor after birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly and I right after birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly getting weighed and measured.  Aren't those little hats cute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly with her Dad, my DH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us leaving the hospital.  Notice the Fourth of July customs for Grace and Claire that I made a few weeks before having Lilly.  I love that criss cross dress pattern from YCMT!  Hmm, looking at that picture you can see I've got some good drugs in me!  Looking a little goofy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before checking out of the hospital, one last picture of all of the girls together!
> 
> Now if the photographer I had take pictures on Monday night gets back with us I'll have more pictures soon to share, but she was a little flaky so I'm not thinking it will happen too quickly.


What a beautiful family!  All 3 of your princesses are just darling!  And you look awesome!!!!!!  


Love the criss/cross dresses.  I've been on the fence about that pattern.  I think my DD-9 is too modest to wear that pattern and I think its a bit "girly" for my tomboy.   I did buy the tiered flouncy sundress yesterday.  I think I'm going to use the bodice style from that but just do an A-line style for the rest to make a Cars dress for my tomboy.


----------



## SallyfromDE

hrsmom said:


>



I love this. I haven't seen the fabric.  



teresajoy said:


> I've been thinking about the crayon roll ups now for awhile, and I had a question for someone who has them.
> This is the sort of thing that I wil obsess over, so if anyone can shed some light on this, I'd be forever grateful!



I found some Princess and Tink Crayons, but they seemed awfully skinny. I wondered how they would work. I would guess when the crayons get too short, you get new ones.  



princesskayla said:


> Everyone else thinks I am crazy and should be locked up because I like Disney too much!!



Everyone here says the same. My sister thinks I need a 12 step program. But I say they are the ones with the problem!  



livndisney said:


> I would have thought medical science had come farther than that



I wouldn't give up tho'. My sister was told my numerous Drs. that she couldnt do anything about her toes. One on each foot is extrememly short. She finally had a Dr. tell her, if she didn't do something about them, she's start to have alot of pain. Well, she went and one foot done, but had alot of trouble with infections. They thought it had something to do with something they used outside the foot. When she went back and had the 2nd one, more infections. They foudn she was allergic to the rod they use. Anyway, she is now getting the pain the Dr. talked about. 

Anyway, they might now be able to do anything now, but in a few years, they might. But as long as it doesn't affect her esteme or self worth. I wouldn't worry about it. To, you know where, with people that feel the need to make remarks. 



glorib said:


> OK ladies and Tom!  I've been sewing with my semi-busted machine and here's my latest!  It's a case from LisaZoe's giant applique!  Thanks Lisa for the inspiration and for being cool about my caseing!
> 
> 
> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?



OMG! This came out wonderful!



sahm1000 said:


> Before checking out of the hospital, one last picture of all of the girls together!



 Congratulations! I wish you many nights of good sleep.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

clairemolly said:


> Alright, after fighting with Photobucket all morning (I eventually had to have DH upload them) I have pics of the pillow case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close shot of the seam...I even got it pretty straight!



What a cute pillowcase!  And really straight stitching.  I will not be showing my stitching...I try to use thread that blends in so I don't have to stitch straight!



glorib said:


> OK ladies and Tom!  I've been sewing with my semi-busted machine and here's my latest!  It's a case from LisaZoe's giant applique!  Thanks Lisa for the inspiration and for being cool about my caseing!
> 
> My first plan was to do Baby Jack Jack because he's one of Ella's very favorites, but I wanted to do a trial run first, so I did the little alien from toy Story instead - plus, I wanted to keep it fairly simple!  This little guy was pretty easy.  One thing about big appliques - if you make a mistake, it shows up easier since it's on a larger scale.  Not that I know from experience or anything!
> 
> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it kinda big, hoping it would fit for our next trip, but it seems to fit pretty well now.  It is shirred in the back, so she has some room there, I guess.  And I could always make shorts or capris if the dress becomes too short.



It is awesome!  I love the alien on it!  My dd loves that character!  Where did you find that fabric on the back.. I can never find cool fabric!



sahm1000 said:


> Okay, so I'm finally getting some pictures of Lilly out for everyone to see our new addition!  I tried to get some done earlier but my computer was acting weird.  So here she is!  I'm not looking my best in these pictures so forgive me please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if the photographer I had take pictures on Monday night gets back with us I'll have more pictures soon to share, but she was a little flaky so I'm not thinking it will happen too quickly.



Lilly is beautiful.  Really makes me want to have another one.  Remind me of the no sleep!  You have beautiful girls.  I love their hair!  and their 4th outfits came out great!  Congrats!


----------



## kimmylaj

mrsmiller said:


> I finished school and moved to Staten Island, one day crossing Hylan Bldv (will never forget!!) I went blind and lost consciousness I was taken to Staten Island University Hospital, and there I was seen by the ER doctors that had no idea what was wrong with me , It so happen that a group of medical student were at the emergency room and because I was a "rare" case asked me if they could see me and talk to me, I first did not wanted to speak to this young kids that were not even doctors...after they saw me one of the medical student remembered discussing in class about a medical syndrome called pseudo tumor celebri... I did not fit the profile but the doctors decided to do some test and do a lumbar puncture (spinal tap) and the pressure was so high that the doctors could not believe that I still have  my sight.


 hi i live in staten island and just wanted to let you know that i hope you are feeling better.  also i too have a hard time with disney fabric but i go to the walmart right across the bridge in jersey. they usually have 2 or 3 fabrics max



t-beri said:


> Thanks guys for all the hugs.  I have social anxieties, but unlike some people whose anxiety keeps them isolated, mine hits when I'm alone.  I can be pretty ok in a group of people (especially w/ a margarita or 2) but then when we leave I think they're all talking about me or before we go I just know that I'm not wanted.  BUT my DH makes me go out to all of his gigs, he doesn't like it when I stay home but I much prefer it to going out in public.  I am pretty sure everyone is conspiring against me at all times.  I hate to project it onto you guys, so I am sorry I mentioned my thoughts of disappearing.
> Besides, I am way too excited about the MAW projects to quit cold.
> ...t.


  just wanted to say i understand about anxiety. i had post partum depression after dd and the doc said the best thing( besides meds) was a hobby and friends.  i always worried about what people said about me as a mom, friend, etc along with 1000 other worries.  just letting you know you are great and everyone of you is a wonderful addition to my world



2cutekidz said:


> I've had this done for about a week now, but wanted to wait until the launch before I posted it.   DS LOVES it!!  Mickey is his favorite right now!


    love love love it 



sahm1000 said:


> Okay, so I'm finally getting some pictures of Lilly out for everyone to see our new addition!  I tried to get some done earlier but my computer was acting weird.  So here she is!  I'm not looking my best in these pictures so forgive me please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly with the doctor after birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly and I right after birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly getting weighed and measured.  Aren't those little hats cute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly with her Dad, my DH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us leaving the hospital.  Notice the Fourth of July customs for Grace and Claire that I made a few weeks before having Lilly.  I love that criss cross dress pattern from YCMT!  Hmm, looking at that picture you can see I've got some good drugs in me!  Looking a little goofy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before checking out of the hospital, one last picture of all of the girls together!
> 
> Now if the photographer I had take pictures on Monday night gets back with us I'll have more pictures soon to share, but she was a little flaky so I'm not thinking it will happen too quickly.


 adorable i just love new babies and your big girls are absolutely adorable


----------



## mytwotinks

kimmylaj said:


> adorable i just love new babies and your big girls are absolutely adorable



Aren't they gorgeous!?!?!?!?!?  I bet that baby ends up with that pretty curly hair too!


----------



## glorib

lovesdumbo said:


> LOVE that!!!! Love all the fabrics-especially the stripes and buzz back-where did you find that buzz fabric?  It came out so cute!!!  My DD(5) would love that!



I found the fabric actually at Hancock's - but it was about a year ago?  A long time, anyway.  I haven't been to one in a while, so I'm not sure if they still have it.



sahm1000 said:


> Okay, so I'm finally getting some pictures of Lilly out for everyone to see our new addition!  I tried to get some done earlier but my computer was acting weird.  So here she is!  I'm not looking my best in these pictures so forgive me please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before checking out of the hospital, one last picture of all of the girls together!



Oh my - so cute!  What a gorgeous baby - and big sisters, too! I do love that little hat with the bow!  How cute!  Congratulations!


----------



## lovesdumbo

glorib said:


> I found the fabric actually at Hancock's - but it was about a year ago?  A long time, anyway.  I haven't been to one in a while, so I'm not sure if they still have it.


Thanks!  No Hancock's around here.


----------



## karebear1

So-  I hear this big thunk outside and look out the window. Well- it looks as though my recycleable bin has blown off the driveway and into the street. I think that's odd, but go outside to bring it back into the garage. When I turn around to bring it back , this is  what I see....











And this is how hard the wind is blowing!





HOLY COW!!!!  I had no idea there were even storms in the area! Just had a HUGE thunderboomer over my house!   

I LOVE THESE STORMS!


----------



## HeatherSue

minnie2 said:


> Rocky update.
> 
> Sadly a few hours ago we had to make the call to say good bye to him.  My kids are a mess and Kyle keeps saying 'who can I sing to now?'  I tell him me or our other dog Daisy but he keeps saying we don't listen and like it like Rocky did.  My heart breaks for them.  I knew this was coming since Friday and have been doing my best to prepare them but they are still so young they don't understand just how sick he was and how this is the best thing for him even though it hurts us so much....


Oh no, I'm so sorry.    My prayers will be with you and your family.

We had to put our dog, Tomia, to sleep a little over a year ago.  She was 16 years old, but in great health up until the end.  Holding her as they put her to sleep was one of the hardest things I ever did.    I still miss my little sweetie and still accidentally call to her every once in a while.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Oh no.  We lost our kitty in January.  It is so hard on the kiddos.  I don't know if you have anyone in your family who has passed but we had my dad, grandfather, and best friend who had recently passed away when Cleo went to kitty heaven so we were able to tell DD that they were bored in heaven and wanted a pet so God gave them Cleo because Cleo was sick on earth but in heaven she won't be in pain anymore.  It helped a little.


Henry's grandpa passed away a month before Tomia.  So, we were able to tell Tessa that Tomia was with Papa Stan.  She still talks about them being together in Heaven.  



mrsmiller said:


> I also want to tell you that i am so sorry  about Rocky, we had a mutt (rotti/pit-bull mix) " Baby Miller" for 10yrs and she took ill suddenly (kidney failure) we tried in vain to hold on to her and spent a lot of money in treatments that did not work and finally she passed away in my arms my older son was home and it was devastating for him  that was over 4mths ago and we still miss her and cry for her to this day, true to her name she was our baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will be hard for you and the kids but have comfort in the knowledge that he will no longer suffer and is/will be at peace/
> 
> Linnette


What a pretty dog!  I'm so sorry you lost her.   



clairemolly said:


> Alright, after fighting with Photobucket all morning (I eventually had to have DH upload them) I have pics of the pillow case.


Very pretty!!!



glorib said:


>


That is ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL!! Truly one of my favorites!!  I love those little green guys in Toy Story and you did such a great job on the applique.  Just too cute for words, and so is your little sweetie!!



mrsmiller said:


> To you ladies (and Tom) that do applique how do you find the fabric for the applique ?  Is that left over  fabric or do you look at a design and then buy the fabric to make it...
> 
> should I put a little applique in the shorts or leave them solid color(black)  and
> 
> is ok to do a tshirt with Goofy on a red tshirt instead of orange
> 
> is this lenght ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


1. I usually dig through my scraps for applique fabric.  But, if I can't find what I need, I go to the store and buy 1/4 yard or something, depending on how wide of a piece I need.  Another great place for applique scraps is the remnant bin at the fabric store.

2. I think a little applique would be all right on the shorts, even for an older kid.

3.  I think a red shirt would be great with a Goofy applique, especially since it's his favorite color.

4. I think that's a good length.  You could go slightly shorter, too. But, I wouldn't go too short for a teenager.

  That's just to get you in the sewing mood! 




sahm1000 said:


>



What a beautiful newborn Lilly is!!!  These are my favorite pictures and I think you look beautiful!  Your girls are all gorgeous!!  Love the 4th of July outfits, too!  How are you feeling?


----------



## revrob

glorib said:


> Thanks everyone!  It was totally fun to make!
> 
> As for the pattern, I didn't really use one.  Just kind of made it up as I went.  For the back, though, I just made a small loop of ribbon in the middle and then tied the ties through the loop.



Thanks!  That makes sense!  I'll give it a shot!


----------



## minnie2

sahm1000 said:


> Okay, so I'm finally getting some pictures of Lilly out for everyone to see our new addition!  I tried to get some done earlier but my computer was acting weird.  So here she is!  I'm not looking my best in these pictures so forgive me please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly with the doctor after birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly and I right after birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly getting weighed and measured.  Aren't those little hats cute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly with her Dad, my DH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us leaving the hospital.  Notice the Fourth of July customs for Grace and Claire that I made a few weeks before having Lilly.  I love that criss cross dress pattern from YCMT!  Hmm, looking at that picture you can see I've got some good drugs in me!  Looking a little goofy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before checking out of the hospital, one last picture of all of the girls together!
> 
> Now if the photographer I had take pictures on Monday night gets back with us I'll have more pictures soon to share, but she was a little flaky so I'm not thinking it will happen too quickly.


 You look gorgeous just after giving birth!  OH MY!    You 3 princesses are beautiful!


----------



## HeatherSue

karebear1 said:


> So-  I hear this big thunk outside and look out the window. Well- it looks as though my recycleable bin has blown off the driveway and into the street. I think that's odd, but go outside to bring it back into the garage. When I turn around to bring it back , this is  what I see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how hard the wind is blowing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY COW!!!!  I had no idea there were even storms in the area! Just had a HUGE thunderboomer over my house!
> 
> I LOVE THESE STORMS!



First of all, what are you doing outside taking pictures when the sky looks like that?! Are you TRYING to get struck by lightning?  You're as bad as Henry.

Second, you have a GORGEOUS house!  Wow!  I love your flowers, too.  SOO pretty!  It looks like you have a very nice valance over your window, too!  Pretty tree outside the window and I love the grids in your windows.  Now I need more pictures of your house!!


----------



## t-beri

HOORAY a new Lilly for the boutiquers'!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!



karebear1 said:


> So-  I hear this big thunk outside and look out the window. Well- it looks as though my recycleable bin has blown off the driveway and into the street. I think that's odd, but go outside to bring it back into the garage. When I turn around to bring it back , this is  what I see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how hard the wind is blowing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY COW!!!!  I had no idea there were even storms in the area! Just had a HUGE thunderboomer over my house!
> 
> I LOVE THESE STORMS!



This is why I live in the lightning capital of the world!  BTW your house is gorgeous!!


OK. back to the drawing board.  I am thinking mickey patchwork twirl and sewing the story book together w/out any strips in between. the pages are like 7"  and there are maybe 10 of them which will make the skirt plenty big for Lily.  a peasant top to go w/ the story book and putting the minnie applique on a tank ...it's july and it will be hot.


----------



## glorib

karebear1 said:


> So-  I hear this big thunk outside and look out the window. Well- it looks as though my recycleable bin has blown off the driveway and into the street. I think that's odd, but go outside to bring it back into the garage. When I turn around to bring it back , this is  what I see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how hard the wind is blowing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY COW!!!!  I had no idea there were even storms in the area! Just had a HUGE thunderboomer over my house!
> 
> I LOVE THESE STORMS!



Wow!  Gorgeous house!!  Just lovely, really.  Also, I LOVE those kinds of storms, too!  Well, as long as they aren't the kind that do a lot of damage to people's homes and such.  Plus, I don't really like them when I'm at work because I worry about not being at home with the kids and also because storms usually mean a crazy night at the hospital!  Gee, I'm not picky or anything, am I?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> So-  I hear this big thunk outside and look out the window. Well- it looks as though my recycleable bin has blown off the driveway and into the street. I think that's odd, but go outside to bring it back into the garage. When I turn around to bring it back , this is  what I see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how hard the wind is blowing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY COW!!!!  I had no idea there were even storms in the area! Just had a HUGE thunderboomer over my house!
> 
> I LOVE THESE STORMS!



WOW...heck with the storm...look at that house...and the land!  Nobody has land like that around here.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> HOORAY a new Lilly for the boutiquers'!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I live in the lightning capital of the world!  BTW your house is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> OK. back to the drawing board.  I am thinking mickey patchwork twirl and sewing the story book together w/out any strips in between. the pages are like 7"  and there are maybe 10 of them which will make the skirt plenty big for Lily.  a peasant top to go w/ the story book and putting the minnie applique on a tank ...it's july and it will be hot.



Are you still working on things for FRIDAY...as in two days from now?!?!  You are GOOD.  If I was in your shoes, I would have thrown in the fabric (so to speak) and headed to the nearest Disney Store for $3 tees and Target for $3.48 skorts!!!


----------



## longaberger_lara

karebear1 said:


> HOLY COW!!!!  I had no idea there were even storms in the area! Just had a HUGE thunderboomer over my house!
> 
> I LOVE THESE STORMS!



Send some of that rain our way please!  We've had 20 straight months of below average rainfall in my neck of the woods (north AL) .  Enjoy the rain!


----------



## snubie

glorib said:


> OK ladies and Tom!  I've been sewing with my semi-busted machine and here's my latest!  It's a case from LisaZoe's giant applique!  Thanks Lisa for the inspiration and for being cool about my caseing!
> 
> My first plan was to do Baby Jack Jack because he's one of Ella's very favorites, but I wanted to do a trial run first, so I did the little alien from toy Story instead - plus, I wanted to keep it fairly simple!  This little guy was pretty easy.  One thing about big appliques - if you make a mistake, it shows up easier since it's on a larger scale.  Not that I know from experience or anything!
> 
> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it kinda big, hoping it would fit for our next trip, but it seems to fit pretty well now.  It is shirred in the back, so she has some room there, I guess.  And I could always make shorts or capris if the dress becomes too short.



You did a great job on this.  You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

glorib said:


>


That is just too cute!!! I love the applique. It turned out great. I think it looks like there is plenty of room for growing.

Minnie2- to you! I was reading your post about your little Rocky and I had tears in my eyes. I'm sorry that your little guy didn't pull through.

SAHM- That new baby is so pretty and you look great in those pics.


----------



## t-beri

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Are you still working on things for FRIDAY...as in two days from now?!?!  You are GOOD.  If I was in your shoes, I would have thrown in the fabric (so to speak) and headed to the nearest Disney Store for $3 tees and Target for $3.48 skorts!!!



yeah, I don't know when to call it quits.  I also spent an additional $55 at Joanns today to alter my sewing plans.     I do have a backup plan of minnie dot easy fit capris if I dont' finish up the skirt.


----------



## LisaZoe

mrsmiller said:


> To you ladies (and Tom) that do applique how do you find the fabric for the applique ?  Is that left over  fabric or do you look at a design and then buy the fabric to make it...



Well, I'm probably a bit different than many because I have 3 bins of fabric to use for appliqué. A few are simple prints but most are solid and tonal prints. All are 100% cotton quilt weight. When I'm out fabric shopping, I often look at the fat quarters for any that are mostly just a tonal textured fabric. I'll also look at the bolts with the same thought. I do sometimes use multi-colored prints for appliqué but not often because the scale of the prints doesn't always work with the small size of appliqué pieces.


----------



## eeyore3847

revrob said:


> Cute, Lori!  Did you use a pattern for the top?  Would you mind sharing which one?  Is it that apron top from farbenmix? (or however you spell that!)



I actually just made a bodice top super long on the sides and then made the hole opening on the arm holes bigger....

Does that make sense.. it is just like the anna pattern..
Lori


----------



## revrob

eeyore3847 said:


> I actually just made a bodice top super long on the sides and then made the hole opening on the arm holes bigger....
> 
> Does that make sense.. it is just like the anna pattern..
> Lori



Makes sense!  Thanks!


----------



## luvinyou

I finished my MAW Big Give #4 outfit today!  I will probably ship it on Friday


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> First of all, what are you doing outside taking pictures when the sky looks like that?! Are you TRYING to get struck by lightning?  You're as bad as Henry.
> 
> Second, you have a GORGEOUS house!  Wow!  I love your flowers, too.  SOO pretty!  It looks like you have a very nice valance over your window, too!  Pretty tree outside the window and I love the grids in your windows.  Now I need more pictures of your house!!




First-  Well I had to go out and take a picture so you guys could see what I was talking about didn't I???? Aren't those perfectly gloomy clouds?

Second- I knew I liked the Anti-Disney man for some reason, just couldn't figure out what it was other then I know he has a great wife so he had to be ok.

Third-  Thank you. We feel very blessed to be in this house. It was the builders model home before we bought it in December. In general, they did all the landscaping. We've added a little here an there, but it really was done by them. I don't know for sure if you noticed or not (but I'll betcha did considering you noticed everything else!     You are SO like me when it comes to looking beyond what's in the pic!) but about 1/3 of the backyard is not landscaped yet- it's just over grown weeds. I want to put a Country French walking garden back there. Hope to start that next spring.

Fourth- Do you really want to see more pics? I went running around the house taking pictures for you just in case you were serious!! 



t-beri said:


> This is why I live in the lightning capital of the world!  BTW your house is gorgeous!!


Why thank you too!  

 Aren't thunderstorms the best?? I'll bet you get some doozies out where you are!  Probably WAY worse then anything we get here!!

Has anyone here ever been in a tornado?



glorib said:


> Wow!  Gorgeous house!!  Just lovely, really.  Also, I LOVE those kinds of storms, too!  Well, as long as they aren't the kind that do a lot of damage to people's homes and such.  Plus, I don't really like them when I'm at work because I worry about not being at home with the kids and also because storms usually mean a crazy night at the hospital!  Gee, I'm not picky or anything, am I?



Thank you three!!   You people here are always so nice!

I'll be you get some really bad things in hospitals after storms like these. Can't be very fun. 

We know how scary it can be to be away from the kids during those kinds of storms!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> WOW...heck with the storm...look at that house...and the land!  Nobody has land like that around here.



When we moved back to the midwest from the west coast we were looking for a smaller yard- but couldn't find anything ! This yard is a little over an acre. It's nice except for when you have to mow the lawn and shovel our FOREVER  driver that has 18" of snow on it! Then............. it's a pain!



longaberger_lara said:


> Send some of that rain our way please!  We've had 20 straight months of below average rainfall in my neck of the woods (north AL) .  Enjoy the rain!



I will do my best to WILL that rain your way!  I'll bet everything is justu as brown as can be down there- huh??


----------



## revrob

luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #4 outfit today!  I will probably ship it on Friday



I just checked out your blog, and you've got me intrigued!  I see you painted the shirt, but I saw that you mentioned something about screen printing!  How do you do that?  Something about tulle?  I'm really curious now!

GREAT job on the snow white outfit!


----------



## luvinyou

revrob said:


> I just checked out your blog, and you've got me intrigued!  I see you painted the shirt, but I saw that you mentioned something about screen printing!  How do you do that?  Something about tulle?  I'm really curious now!
> 
> GREAT job on the snow white outfit!



Thanks   Ohh yea, I wanted to do this fake silk screen thing , but its probably best I didn't, as this one had a fair bit of detail.


----------



## Stephres

mytwotinks said:


> I'm still working on"perfecting" my button technique.  I find it easiest to glue the buttons on and then go and sew them on.  I like all of the holes in the buttons to follow the lines of the mickey head.  I am looking for the best glue to use for this.  It needs to be something that holds well, but I want it to wash out completely.  I made the mistake of using fabric glue on the first one I made and the outline I made with the fabric pen didn't wash off underneath the glue.  I am using just regular elmers glue on the girls, but it is pretty brittle and the buttons keep coming unglued.  I am going to try tacky glue, but I'm not sure that will wash out.  I may just have to live with the elmers.
> 
> I use heavy duty thread and just sew on 3-6 buttons at a time and then start a new string.  Shay Lynne's shirt was the toughest one I've done, because I used black thread and it was hard to tell against the black top when the thread was tangled in the back and not pulled all the way through.
> 
> I just realized as I was typing this that I forgot to put the backing on Shay Lynne's shirt that keeps all of the threads from rubbing against her skin.  I better put a hunk in the mail today with instructions for her mom to iron it on!  I'm such a dope!
> 
> I hope you are feeling better!



Glue! *I* am such a dope: I would have never of thought of it. I don't even like sewing buttons that have popped off because they always looks like crap. Now I know: thanks!



revrob said:


> Have you tried wonder tape?  It's water soluable tape - I've used it on ric rac to hold it down while I sew.  I bet that would work for this button technique.



Hmm, I have never tried it, but it sounds great, especially with the ric rac. Thanks for the tip!



LisaZoe said:


> I wonder if E6000 would work so you don't even have to sew the buttons on (I hate sewing on buttons). I've used it to attach inexpensive "jewels" to a tee for Zoe and I've been impressed to see how they stayed in place after many times getting washed and dried. Using just the E6000 would also eliminate the possibly irritating thread inside and might even make it easier to get the outline as smooth as you want. The more I write, the more I think I may have to experiment on a tee for Zoe.



Another interesting idea! I just go around doing the exact same thing the exact same way: I should experiment more!



minnie2 said:


> Rocky update.
> 
> Sadly a few hours ago we had to make the call to say good bye to him.  My kids are a mess and Kyle keeps saying 'who can I sing to now?'  I tell him me or our other dog Daisy but he keeps saying we don't listen and like it like Rocky did.  My heart breaks for them.  I knew this was coming since Friday and have been doing my best to prepare them but they are still so young they don't understand just how sick he was and how this is the best thing for him even though it hurts us so much....



 Sorry. I was devastated when we lost our beagle. I was so mad! I'm sorry for you and the kids.



clairemolly said:


>



Cute and very straight stitching! 



glorib said:


>



Awesome! That is the cutest! I love those aliens: the claw!



sahm1000 said:


>



I am going to play Teresa now: is that tennis I spy on the tv? I love tennis.

The girls are beautiful and I love the way their outfits came out: great job. Man, you are a cute family! Congratulations!



karebear1 said:


>



Get inside, you silly goose!



luvinyou said:


>



Wow, that is gorgeous! Great job on the painting!



karebear1 said:


> Fourth- Do you really want to see more pics? I went running around the house taking pictures for you just in case you were serious!!



Pick me, I know the answer! The answer is "yes, always more pictures." What do I win?


----------



## kpgriffin

glorib said:


> OK ladies and Tom!  I've been sewing with my semi-busted machine and here's my latest!  It's a case from LisaZoe's giant applique!  Thanks Lisa for the inspiration and for being cool about my caseing!
> 
> My first plan was to do Baby Jack Jack because he's one of Ella's very favorites, but I wanted to do a trial run first, so I did the little alien from toy Story instead - plus, I wanted to keep it fairly simple!  This little guy was pretty easy.  One thing about big appliques - if you make a mistake, it shows up easier since it's on a larger scale.  Not that I know from experience or anything!
> 
> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it kinda big, hoping it would fit for our next trip, but it seems to fit pretty well now.  It is shirred in the back, so she has some room there, I guess.  And I could always make shorts or capris if the dress becomes too short.



This is TOO CUTE!!!! What pattern did you use for this dress?


----------



## sahm1000

mommyof2princesses said:


> What a cute pillowcase!  And really straight stitching.  I will not be showing my stitching...I try to use thread that blends in so I don't have to stitch straight!
> 
> 
> 
> It is awesome!  I love the alien on it!  My dd loves that character!  Where did you find that fabric on the back.. I can never find cool fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly is beautiful.  Really makes me want to have another one.  Remind me of the no sleep!  You have beautiful girls.  I love their hair!  and their 4th outfits came out great!  Congrats!




I would love to remind you of the nights of no sleep but I can't!  Lilly is an excellent baby and since we brought her home she has only woken up once a night at the most.  She even slept through two nights completely!  I really can't complain about that!  Claire (the middle daughter) was just like that too and started sleeping 12 hours a night at 6 weeks old but never woke up more than once a night before that.  The nurses at the hospital are so scheduled and want the babies to eat way too frequently for me so as soon as we come home I am done with the every 3 hour feeding schedule.  I figure if they are peeing and pooping they are getting enough nutrition (I breast feed and unfortunately there aren't any ounces on me to see how much they eat).  Both Claire and Lilly were way over their birth weight at two weeks so I figure it's okay.  



Stephres said:


> I am going to play Teresa now: is that tennis I spy on the tv? I love tennis.
> 
> The girls are beautiful and I love the way their outfits came out: great job. Man, you are a cute family! Congratulations!




Yep!  It's tennis!  Wimbledon was on and I didn't want to miss it!  Strangely the nurse anethesist kept asking me if I was an athlete, and what sports did I play the whole time she was putting in my epidural.  I kept telling her that I really wasn't an athlete.  She didn't believe me (and I thought that would have been obvious by looking at me  ).  I finally said that I played tennis when I was younger and was on the tennis team in high school (which is true) but hadn't picked up a racket in quite a few years.  She kept saying that they small spaces in my spine led her to believe I was an athlete.  It was kind of weird.  I didn't know that sports had anything to do with my epidural but to her it sure did.  I think tennis was on for the whole delivery too  !  

With my oldest we watched movies from the 80's.  I think it was on TNT or WGN or something.  My favorite movie of all time was on and we watched all of it (16 Candles - love Molly Ringwald) and then Ghostbusters was on when I delivered.  I remember pushing and seeing the Pillsbury Doughboy on the tv!  It kind of felt like I was pushing out a Doughboy too!

Thank you to everyone that commented on my family!  I think they are beautiful!  Oh, and someone asked on Lilly's stats:


Lillian Kate Elias Depper
7/2/08
7 lb 1 oz
12:38 pm
19 3/4 inches long

IV went in at 8:00 am for antibiotics and saline, pitocin and water broken around 10:00, and 4 pushes later she was out!  Quick and easy and everyone was able to have lunch!  Just the way I like it!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #4 outfit today!  I will probably ship it on Friday




What a GREAT idea with the apple skirt


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

glorib said:


> OK ladies and Tom! I've been sewing with my semi-busted machine and here's my latest! It's a case from LisaZoe's giant applique! Thanks Lisa for the inspiration and for being cool about my caseing!
> 
> My first plan was to do Baby Jack Jack because he's one of Ella's very favorites, but I wanted to do a trial run first, so I did the little alien from toy Story instead - plus, I wanted to keep it fairly simple! This little guy was pretty easy. One thing about big appliques - if you make a mistake, it shows up easier since it's on a larger scale. Not that I know from experience or anything!
> 
> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it kinda big, hoping it would fit for our next trip, but it seems to fit pretty well now. It is shirred in the back, so she has some room there, I guess. And I could always make shorts or capris if the dress becomes too short.


This looks GREAT!  Gotta love the fuzzy green alien guy!  OOOOOHHHHH....AHHHHHHHH!


----------



## mytwotinks

Stephres said:


> Glue! *I* am such a dope: I would have never of thought of it. I don't even like sewing buttons that have popped off because they always looks like crap. Now I know: thanks!



I don't mean to burst your bubble, but I don't think I did a very good job explaining.  I just glue them down to keep the shape while I sew them on.  Sorry, I know you were hoping not to have to sew them. 

Lisa was wondering if the E6000 would work.  I think it might, but in my experience the glue is kind of hard not to make a mess with.  It looks good until the shirt is on.  If the fabric stretches any you can see the glue underneath and it doesn't look so good.  I am sure that there is an easy solution to this, so if someone wanted to do a little experimenting they might be able to figure something.


----------



## mytwotinks

Stephres said:


> Glue! *I* am such a dope: I would have never of thought of it. I don't even like sewing buttons that have popped off because they always looks like crap. Now I know: thanks!



I don't mean to burst your bubble, but I don't think I did a very good job explaining.  I just glue them down to keep the shape while I sew them on.  Sorry, I know you were hoping not to have to sew them. 

Lisa was wondering if the E6000 would work.  I think it might, but in my experience the glue is kind of hard not to make a mess with.  It looks good until the shirt is on.  If the fabric stretches any you can see the glue underneath and it doesn't look so good.  I am sure that there is an easy solution to this, so if someone wanted to do a little experimenting they might be able to figure something.


----------



## t-beri

Putting the cindy skirt together now.  Attaching ruffles, casing, elastic.  Keep your fingers crossed.

...t.


----------



## jham

I can't believe what I just did.  I carefully pieced together my first major pieced applique (a Minnie head), ironed it on, couldn't decide if I liked how it was looking or not, but thought I'd applique it anyway to get the practice.  I started to applique, got all the way around one ear and realized I'd ironed it on to the wrong side--ON TOP OF the paper backing of the stabilizer.


----------



## Stephres

sahm1000 said:


> Yep!  It's tennis!  Wimbledon was on and I didn't want to miss it!  Strangely the nurse anethesist kept asking me if I was an athlete, and what sports did I play the whole time she was putting in my epidural.  I kept telling her that I really wasn't an athlete.  She didn't believe me (and I thought that would have been obvious by looking at me  ).  I finally said that I played tennis when I was younger and was on the tennis team in high school (which is true) but hadn't picked up a racket in quite a few years.  She kept saying that they small spaces in my spine led her to believe I was an athlete.  It was kind of weird.  I didn't know that sports had anything to do with my epidural but to her it sure did.  I think tennis was on for the whole delivery too  !



Wow, you have an athlete's spine!  I did not understand or like tennis until a few years ago and I started taking lessons and fell in love with it. My husband had to explain the scoring to me like a dozen times before I got it.

Sleeping Lily, what a lucky dog you are! I hope she continues to be the perfect angel baby.



mytwotinks said:


> I don't mean to burst your bubble, but I don't think I did a very good job explaining.  I just glue them down to keep the shape while I sew them on.  Sorry, I know you were hoping not to have to sew them.
> 
> Lisa was wondering if the E6000 would work.  I think it might, but in my experience the glue is kind of hard not to make a mess with.  It looks good until the shirt is on.  If the fabric stretches any you can see the glue underneath and it doesn't look so good.  I am sure that there is an easy solution to this, so if someone wanted to do a little experimenting they might be able to figure something.



No, I got that, lol! When I am sewing on a button I am trying to hold it straight on the front and then I turn it over and the back thread is all knotty and all over the place. If I glue it I can pay more attention to sewing it on better. All the fumbling I've done with buttons and didn't think to temporarily glue it down!  



t-beri said:


> Putting the cindy skirt together now.  Attaching ruffles, casing, elastic.  Keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> ...t.




Good luck!


----------



## princesskayla

luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #4 outfit today!  I will probably ship it on Friday



I love it!! I never would have thought to put apple prints with Snow White. You are a genuis! : However - it might just scare Snow White away. If I were her, I think I would have an apple-phobia!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> Putting the cindy skirt together now.  Attaching ruffles, casing, elastic.  Keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> ...t.




Fingers crossed...here is some pixie dust


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jham said:


> I can't believe what I just did.  I carefully pieced together my first major pieced applique (a Minnie head), ironed it on, couldn't decide if I liked how it was looking or not, but thought I'd applique it anyway to get the practice.  I started to applique, got all the way around one ear and realized I'd ironed it on to the wrong side--ON TOP OF the paper backing of the stabilizer.



Sooooo sounds like something that I would do!


----------



## mytwotinks

Stephres said:


> No, I got that, lol! When I am sewing on a button I am trying to hold it straight on the front and then I turn it over and the back thread is all knotty and all over the place. If I glue it I can pay more attention to sewing it on better. All the fumbling I've done with buttons and didn't think to temporarily glue it down!



O.k.  I am just so bad at explaining stuff that I figured I got you confused!

I keep a glue stick in my sewing stuff for when I use my sewing machine to attach buttons too!  The lady that showed me how to use my sewing machine told me that one.


----------



## lovesdumbo

luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #4 outfit today!  I will probably ship it on Friday


SO cool!!!!!!!




jham said:


> I can't believe what I just did.  I carefully pieced together my first major pieced applique (a Minnie head), ironed it on, couldn't decide if I liked how it was looking or not, but thought I'd applique it anyway to get the practice.  I started to applique, got all the way around one ear and realized I'd ironed it on to the wrong side--ON TOP OF the paper backing of the stabilizer.


 Don't you hate that!   



Stephres said:


> No, I got that, lol! When I am sewing on a button I am trying to hold it straight on the front and then I turn it over and the back thread is all knotty and all over the place. If I glue it I can pay more attention to sewing it on better. All the fumbling I've done with buttons and didn't think to temporarily glue it down!


I use scotch tape to keep my button in place and then I sew on the button by machine with a zig zag stitch.  The tape tears off easily.  I tried wonder tape and it didn't work as well.

I do however LOVE wonder tape for taping down the collar on the bowling shirt before I sew it.  It is a wonder.


----------



## Stephres

lovesdumbo said:


> I use scotch tape to keep my button in place and then I sew on the button by machine with a zig zag stitch.  The tape tears off easily.  I tried wonder tape and it didn't work as well.
> 
> I do however LOVE wonder tape for taping down the collar on the bowling shirt before I sew it.  It is a wonder.



Dude, the sewing machine? Oh I will be so mad if that works! I am going to have to find a button to try it tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## mytwotinks

Stephres said:


> Dude, the sewing machine? Oh I will be so mad if that works! I am going to have to find a button to try it tomorrow. Thanks!


________________________________________________________________
Attaching a button with your sewing machine:

Take the foot off of you sewing machine.

Set your stitch to zig zag

Set your length to 0 (or the shortest it will go)

Find the width that matches the holes. (You can use a not card and match the button up to it till you find a match

place your button under the presser foot holder (You can get a button foot, but I was taught without it and it is one less step to do.)  Lower foot holder to button

Go really slow!!!!  I sometimes use my hand wheel when the needle is going to switch sides.

Go over the button 4-5 times and do a lock stitch

Button should stay forever!

_____________________________________________________

Somebody tell me if I missed a step.


----------



## mytwotinks

I wouldn't use my machine to do the Mickey heads though.  I would have a hard time keeping the buttons in the right spot and lining it up on the machine.  It takes me longer to line up each button on the machine than it does to do it by hand.  I used to do more of them on the machine because I wasn't very neat by hand.  It takes so long for me to do it that way though that I forced myself to learn to do it by hand more neatly.


----------



## cerberus

luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #4 outfit today!  I will probably ship it on Friday



Very cute! I am lovin the hair bows, my daughter wears her hair in pigtails almost every day! Anybody here make any ponytail holders that they sell? Hope that question is not taboo


----------



## mytwotinks

So, I got the results of Riley's sample that she left Monday.  She is positive for infection.  I am just beyond knowing what to do.  I am hoping to get an appt. with my pcp monday to talk to her about the referral I need.  I still haven't heard back from Mayo clinic so I also need to give them a call.  

I have no idea what to do.  I am feeling really desperate right now.

Sorry to keep being such a gloomy guss.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mytwotinks said:


> ________________________________________________________________
> Attaching a button with your sewing machine:
> 
> Take the foot off of you sewing machine.
> 
> Set your stitch to zig zag
> 
> Set your length to 0 (or the shortest it will go)
> 
> Find the width that matches the holes. (You can use a not card and match the button up to it till you find a match
> 
> place your button under the presser foot holder (You can get a button foot, but I was taught without it and it is one less step to do.)  Lower foot holder to button
> 
> Go really slow!!!!  I sometimes use my hand wheel when the needle is going to switch sides.
> 
> Go over the button 4-5 times and do a lock stitch
> 
> Button should stay forever!
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> Somebody tell me if I missed a step.



Great instructions!  I lower my feed dog but I do use the foot-I'll have to try without the foot.



I think you like to do it by machine for the same reason I do-we're both perfectionists!


----------



## mytwotinks

lovesdumbo said:


> Great instructions!  I lower my feed dog but I do use the foot-I'll have to try without the foot.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you like to do it by machine for the same reason I do-we're both perfectionists!



I am a perfectionist, but unfortunately I am a perfectionist with no hope of ever being perfect!


----------



## lovesdumbo

mytwotinks said:


> So, I got the results of Riley's sample that she left Monday.  She is positive for infection.  I am just beyond knowing what to do.  I am hoping to get an appt. with my pcp monday to talk to her about the referral I need.  I still haven't heard back from Mayo clinic so I also need to give them a call.
> 
> I have no idea what to do.  I am feeling really desperate right now.
> 
> Sorry to keep being such a gloomy guss.


   Hope you can get some answers and relief soon!!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

mytwotinks said:


> I am a perfectionist, but unfortunately I am a perfectionist with no hope of ever being perfect!


Me too!  It can be so limiting!  I think I'm a little better now that I'm a little (um....maybe not so little....) older.

I'm an accountant by trade-I like everything to balance out to the penny.


----------



## revrob

mytwotinks said:


> So, I got the results of Riley's sample that she left Monday.  She is positive for infection.  I am just beyond knowing what to do.  I am hoping to get an appt. with my pcp monday to talk to her about the referral I need.  I still haven't heard back from Mayo clinic so I also need to give them a call.
> 
> I have no idea what to do.  I am feeling really desperate right now.
> 
> Sorry to keep being such a gloomy guss.



Just don't even know what to say.    I simply don't understand how she can continue to have postive tests, and the dr's aren't intent on figuring out why.  It's just mind boggling.


----------



## lovesdumbo

revrob said:


> Just don't even know what to say.    I simply don't understand how she can continue to have postive tests, and the dr's aren't intent on figuring out why.  It's just mind boggling.



and they say she's faking it and threaten to do painfull proceedures in the hopes they will go away.  It is disgusting!  Why can't they admit they don't know what to do for her and find someone who can help?????????


I see Riley's beautiful face in Denise's signature and I just can't imagine what that poor child is going through.  And this can't be easy on Drew either.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #4 outfit today!  I will probably ship it on Friday



It came out beautiful.  I love the apple skirt wth the snow white top!



mytwotinks said:


> So, I got the results of Riley's sample that she left Monday.  She is positive for infection.  I am just beyond knowing what to do.  I am hoping to get an appt. with my pcp monday to talk to her about the referral I need.  I still haven't heard back from Mayo clinic so I also need to give them a call.
> 
> I have no idea what to do.  I am feeling really desperate right now.
> 
> Sorry to keep being such a gloomy guss.



I really hope you get that referral.  Tell them if you get it you can leave them alone and be out of their hair!  Maybe they will like that!  Call mayo in the morning.  Make sure they hear you!

Oh...what is Riley's fav color or colors??


----------



## karebear1

mytwotinks said:


> So, I got the results of Riley's sample that she left Monday.  She is positive for infection.  I am just beyond knowing what to do.  I am hoping to get an appt. with my pcp monday to talk to her about the referral I need.  I still haven't heard back from Mayo clinic so I also need to give them a call.
> 
> I have no idea what to do.  I am feeling really desperate right now.
> 
> Sorry to keep being such a gloomy guss.



You are not a gloomy gus........... you are a good mommy!!    Lots of hugs and prayers coming your way.  I have a good feeling you're gonna find some answers pretty quick here Denise. Just hang in there long enough to get them! You're strong- you know Riley is strong- hang in girl! It's just a matter of time.


----------



## mytwotinks

Thanks everyone.  I really needed that little boost from you ladies!


----------



## mytwotinks

mommyof2princesses said:


> Oh...what is Riley's fav color or colors??



She really likes everything, but her room is bright bubblegum pink, turquoise and lime green.  I would say those are probably her favorites.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Thanks Denise!  Now, go get some sleep!  I am heading to dream town and hopefully I can fall asleep fast!


----------



## ms_mckenna

HeatherSue said:


> Yes, it's exactly like a fear of clowns!  I know, because I'm afraid of them, too!
> 
> I'm sorry your ex is being such a stupid poo-poo head (that's for you, Karen)!  It's awful that he's putting your kids into the middle of his bad feelings/meanness!


Thanks I kind of agree with you there.  



minnie2 said:


> good luck dealing with your e/  I am sorry he is doing this to your kids!


Thanks. and TY for the luck. 



revrob said:


> So sorry you're dealing with this right now!  I'm sorry your kids have to deal with this!



Thanks so much. I agree about the kids this should be nothing a child should be dealing with. 



karebear1 said:


> Ah Heather- you remembered me! I totally agree with you on this. Big, BIG POO-POO, STUPID Heads!
> 
> But......
> 
> Have you  seen the headlines in the paper today?
> 
> Sock Monkeys Give Disers Reason to Fear!
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone with the  article, so I'll just post the pics and captions.
> 
> The super heroes of the Sock Monkeys have arrived in Chaquitaville to calm the anger of local residents as they contemplate what their next step will be.



LOL I loved the article! Thanks for making me laugh. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I can't beleive that in this day and age there are people still ignorant enought to make comments like that. That word just makes me cringe when I here it.  for you and your family. I hope for his sake that he is not there when you pick up your kids.


He was tahnkfully not there! I have not been so happy in a LONG LONG time! I am alwasy shocked when I hear racist things as well. You would think I would not be but I am lol.



princessmom29 said:


> T-
> I don't know if you ever got it fixed, but i had a lot of the same problems with the 2 storybooks I did. I ended up leaving the pages that were connected together and peiceing them together 2 at a time, does that mke sense? as for them not being straight  just did the best I could to square it up and I don't notice it on. I hemmed them at the bottom and did an underskirt with the ruffle attached to that to minimize the crookedness. Also I had to just peice the page into my tops rather than applique them, I couldn't get it right appliqueing. I just sewed fabric on either side of my panel and then pinned my pattern peice to that and cut it out. it looked like the beginnings of a quilt before i cut it out, but it worked out ok in the end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway mabye i helped a little and didn'yjust ramble
> 
> 
> All i can say is what a JERK!!!! That is beyond not ok and into reprehensible!!!!


SUch a precious pooh outfit I love it! 

And yep you would be right. The kids asked me the whole way home what I was thinking when we were together. I told them well if I was not with him I would not know the three most important people my husband funnily enough that I met through one of his friends which I am sure bugs the heck out of him   and my two beautiful children.  



jham said:


> I can't believe he said that.


That was pretty much my same sentiment lol. 



LisaZoe said:


> I am sickened and appalled that an adult - much less a father - would talk like that in front of children. If he can do that, he probably is just as likely to cause problems to avoid giving gifts. Be safe on your trip and don't let him bring you down to his level. I'm sure your kids will see (as they no doubt can already) who is the better parent and person.



Thanks Lisa. I completely agree. 



glorib said:


> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?


That is PRECIOUS!!!!!! Love love lvoe it!



sahm1000 said:


> Before checking out of the hospital, one last picture of all of the girls together!
> 
> Now if the photographer I had take pictures on Monday night gets back with us I'll have more pictures soon to share, but she was a little flaky so I'm not thinking it will happen too quickly.


So precious! I love that your girls were in customs too!  Beautiful beautiful little ones all three of them! 



karebear1 said:


> So-  I hear this big thunk outside and look out the window. Well- it looks as though my recycleable bin has blown off the driveway and into the street. I think that's odd, but go outside to bring it back into the garage. When I turn around to bring it back , this is  what I see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THESE STORMS!


Oh wow! Funny that you love storms too lol. I thought I was the only one! 



luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #4 outfit today!  I will probably ship it on Friday


Oh sooo cute ! I cannot believe you painted that GREAT! I love that the skirt has apples too!!!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

So I have to tell todays story! Little D had his appointment and we heaed out to Dallas. Thankfully my ex was not around. But not before he woke up the kids screaming at them this morning! I seriously do not know what is wrong with that man but I do not want the kids back up there till I figure it out! He does have a great roommate though who rarely stays there. She told DD the next time he acted stupid to call her and she would come get them and take them to a hotel until I could get up to get them so I do feel a lot better. 

Today however was not a complete bust! On the way to Dallas today I got a call from my placement coordinator! I got a precious 3 day old baby girl! She has a D name too so we will call her Miss D. She is so sweet we were told she was AA but mom is biracial and it looks like dad is probably AA. She has a head full of beautiful silky soft black curls. And is tiny tiny less than 6 lbs. Anyway apparently the one way to never get to do a nursery because of lack of time is to say you are going to do one and pick out what you are going to use! hopefully in a few weeks I can get them in a groove and we will be able to get it done! So off to sleep now. I will check in when I can but if you do not see me I am off being insane with two not really twins but might as well be lol.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> 1.  LOVE the cop car smiley!
> 
> 2. How many times are we going to post almost exactly the same reply to someone?
> 
> 3. I forgot to ask you how Melissa is doing!?  That sounded so scary!  I hope she's all right.  I didn't know she had nut allergies.
> 
> 4. There you go again with the funny smileys!  I really liked that movie, but I knew to expect the sock monkeys.
> 
> For the colored pencil roll ups, the colored pencils that you twist would work great so they don't get too short for the pockets.


2.)It seems to happen a lot, doesn't it! 
3.)She is home, and was really really tired from a lot of the meds they pumped into her at the hospital. It's a tree nut allergy, which I never knew she had either. 
4.)I loved the movie too, except for the sock monkey, and some poor acting by that girl, whoes name escapes me at the moment...



mommyof2princesses said:


> We just push the crayons up and out.  or we buy new ones!


My hope for the roll ups was for Lydia to be able to see all the colors, she gets upset when she doesn't see the one she needs, I have a few ideas going through my head how to deal with this! I think I'm just over thinking the whole thing though! 



ms_mckenna said:


> Ouch well guessit is like me and real clowns they absolutelt oog me out!
> 
> Well ladies I had thought today I would get caught up but it looks like that i s not going to happen. Little D has a meeting this morning and after I will be driving to 2 hours to Dallas. My ex is being an *&! and that is the best way to put it. He said some horrible things to my 14 and 12 year old last night and some things that NEVER should have been said in thier presense. Among it all he used a horrible word that makes me sick to my stomach when I hear it to describe my husband. I am sick that he cussed in front of the kids the way he did but I am absolutely mortified that he used this word in particular. Everytime I think he is growing up he slaps me in the face with his immaturity and makes me remember why we are divorced. Anyway before it spirals completely out of control and one of the kids does something stupid and he does something stupider back to them I am going to get them. I guess we will be back to him not calling or talking to them for the next few months. Which is about right since they both have bdays in the next 2 weeks. Sometimes I wonder if he does not do things like this to get him "out" of buying them stuff.  If you pray say one for me that with my lack of sleep I make it safely up tere and back and that hopefully he will be gone to work or wherever when I go to pick them up. I am not so sure I can hold my tongue this time after the comment he made about hubby.


Callie, yes, like a fear of clowns!!! They scare me too! I have to say though, that that is the cutest sock monkey fabric I have ever seen.  

And, your ex is a great big stinky poo poo head!!! I am soo sorry you have to deal with someone like that. You are such a wonderful person, you should only have to deal with wonderful people!!!  


revrob said:


> This is why I like the twistable crayons.  They don't get shorter, they don't break, and they're not as messy from the exposed crayon.


I had meant to quote you and Heather, but I think I lost hers. I was thinking that the twistables might be a good idea too!

I like the crayon roll up idea, because it seems that whenever Lydia brings crayons with us in the car, she always drops the  box they are in, and we have crayons all over the place and she gets upset. And, lose crayons tend to roll, so as long as she puts them back in the roll up, that would take care of that problem too! 



2cutekidz said:


> I had an awesome night of sewing.  I was making a tiered teirl top, and all if the teirs matched up perfectly the first time I ruffled them!!  (That never happens!!)  I was finishing and pressing the top when I scorched the BRIGHT white bodice!!  And of course it was on the side so it affected the front and back!!  Nooooo!!!  I ran upstairs, dug through my purse and grabbed my Tide to go pen.  I used half the pen, soaked and scrubbed that huge mark!!!  Checked it this morning and it came out!!!  Whew!  I was dreading appliqueing, ruffling, and constructing a whole new top!!  I'm off to Walmart to stock up on more of those Tide pens!


Oh no Leslie!!! I am so glad you could get it out!!!! 


Tinka_Belle said:


> Thanks for all of the compliments on the outfits and things that I made. I didnt' really want to post the FN stuff, because I was afraid that it didn't look as good as the store bought stuff. Jenna loves them all, but of course she loves everything that I make her. She no longer looks in the clothes department when we shop. If she does she always says, "You can make me this only better."  I love that girl. Thanks for the support for the issues with her dad. Unfortunately for Jenna she has never met him. He left here before she was born and has only sent her one birthday card, but really the card was sent for a different reason that I won't go into right now. The only reason she knows that he is here is because his mom told us. I wouldn't have mentioned it to Jenna, but his mom told me that he wanted to see her and to start being a dad to her. Well I'm kicking myself for telling her now , because he has been here for a month and a half and has not made any contact to see her. I was dreading the question that she asked, but I did know that it was coming. Well I am off to school. Ya'll keep the pretty stuff coming.


That is just so very sad.  


karebear1 said:


> Have you  seen the headlines in the paper today?
> 
> Sock Monkeys Give Disers Reason to Fear!
> 
> I don't want to scare anyone with the  article, so I'll just post the pics and captions.
> 
> Pictured below: Hurt and depressed: Sammy  the Sock Monkey sits at the beach and quietly reflects on what he might have done to  make people not like him.  "I've never done anything to hurt a human being. I eat bananas, swing from trees and play a  little sidewalk music with a wind up organ. I'm a law abiding monkey, yet..... they still feel this way?  I just don't get it."


OH my goodness!!! Karen, that is too funny!!! That is right up there with Jord's trip report as one of my all time favorite posts!!! This last picture I found particuarly funny!!! 



Stephres said:


> Count me in with those who like it without the petti better. I love how you mimicked the scallops on the bottom on the bodice. And I would love the see a close up of the 3d bodice detail you did: it looks so neat and unique.


I've been bugging her for a close up of the little skirt too! 


livndisney said:


> I made it over to the new thread.
> I was MIA pretty much yesterday. Took Morgan to a "specialist"  for her hand. We now have the "expert" medical opinion  I pretty much knew what they were going to say. Now I need to come to terms with it.
> 
> I have always believed there was nothing "wrong" with her hand. It just doesn't look like everyone elses. Now we have the Medical professionals opinion and it seems to agree.
> We have always believed God made her this way, and it would seem the Doctors can't disprove that. They don't have any other answers.
> 
> Sadly there is no "cure" for people who make stupid rude comments about it. I would have thought medical science had come farther than that


It really upsets me to think of ANYONE making stupid comments about my Morgan! She is such a sweet and loving child! She should just pinch them with little hand, that will show them!!! You are teaching her well Cindee, she doesn't seem self concious about her hand at all. I was touched that when I met her, she grabbed my hand with her little hand without a second thought!  She is special, very very special Cindee. Now I am getting all sad that I won't get to see you guys until May! (that is if you want to meet us again!)



t-beri said:


> Does anyone else read Megawoman's posts w/ a really BAD french accent in their head (or outloud )  I mean BAD cause it's the only kind of french accent I can do
> 
> GOOD MORNING!!!!(a little late)
> ...t.


The French accent in my head is spot on perfect, thanks to my French French teacher Mr. Garson! (Best French teacher EVER!) Now, my French on the other hand, is not so perfect! 



HeatherSue said:


> 1.)Aw man, that really stinks!!  I always point people in the direction of expotv.com if they want to make a little extra cash!
> 
> 
> 
> 2.)Teresa and I decided that our sock monkey phobia stems from an evil uncle who had sock monkeys.  The blood red mouth doesn't hurt, either.
> 
> 
> 3.)Now, the feel of styrafoam, that's a fear I can understand!!


1.)I was going to recommend ExpoTV too!
2.)Yep, I think it's his fault!! Corey actually made me scream at Hobby Lobby today!! He pulled out a sock monkey kit and put it right in my face! Seriously scared me! (sorry Callie!)
3.)Styrofoam and the thought of stryrofoam literally can bring me to tears! 



MegaWoman said:


> I also cannot stand styrofoam, or writing with markers on construction paper!
> 
> FYI - I totally DO NOT have a French accent when I speak English - but I have a Quebecois French accent when I speak French.  And my kids know Mummy means business when I speak to them in French.  (eg:  Franchement DS, J'ai dit "eat your pasta with a fork" = honestly DS I said "eat your pasta with a fork")  And I speak Franglais when I'm flustered.
> 
> Gotta go buy an applique foot for my machine today, and get both of my nephews b-day gifts for this weekend.
> 
> Stephanie


I knew I liked you! You would never try to torture me by showing me strofoam or coloring with markers! I can not STAND the sound of markers!!! It's right up there with the styrofoam!!! UGGH! 


minnie2 said:


> Rocky update.
> 
> Sadly a few hours ago we had to make the call to say good bye to him.  My kids are a mess and Kyle keeps saying 'who can I sing to now?'  I tell him me or our other dog Daisy but he keeps saying we don't listen and like it like Rocky did.  My heart breaks for them.  I knew this was coming since Friday and have been doing my best to prepare them but they are still so young they don't understand just how sick he was and how this is the best thing for him even though it hurts us so much....


Oh Marlo, I am so sorry. I was hoping this would work out differently for you and Rocky.  




mrsmiller said:


> I also want to tell you that i am so sorry  about Rocky, we had a mutt (rotti/pit-bull mix) " Baby Miller" for 10yrs and she took ill suddenly (kidney failure) we tried in vain to hold on to her and spent a lot of money in treatments that did not work and finally she passed away in my arms my older son was home and it was devastating for him  that was over 4mths ago and we still miss her and cry for her to this day, true to her name she was our baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will be hard for you and the kids but have comfort in the knowledge that he will no longer suffer and is/will be at peace
> 
> Linnette


Oh Linnette, Baby Miller was a cutie!! I am so sorry. 



glorib said:


> OK ladies and Tom!  I've been sewing with my semi-busted machine and here's my latest!  It's a case from LisaZoe's giant applique!  Thanks Lisa for the inspiration and for being cool about my caseing!
> 
> My first plan was to do Baby Jack Jack because he's one of Ella's very favorites, but I wanted to do a trial run first, so I did the little alien from toy Story instead - plus, I wanted to keep it fairly simple!  This little guy was pretty easy.  One thing about big appliques - if you make a mistake, it shows up easier since it's on a larger scale.  Not that I know from experience or anything!
> 
> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it kinda big, hoping it would fit for our next trip, but it seems to fit pretty well now.  It is shirred in the back, so she has some room there, I guess.  And I could always make shorts or capris if the dress becomes too short.


Lori I LOVE it!!! The fabric you used on the alien is fantastic!!!! 


mrsmiller said:


> another question about the big give my project for Brody is a pair of shorts (long kind) and I will include the tshirt with it
> now ... he likes goofy and his favorite color is red ...should I put a little applique in the shorts or leave them solid color(black)  and is ok to do a tshirt with Goofy on a red tshirt instead of orange
> 
> Linnette


Linnette, I think the length looks good. I think the Goofy on red would look great. 


sahm1000 said:


> Okay, so I'm finally getting some pictures of Lilly out for everyone to see our new addition!  I tried to get some done earlier but my computer was acting weird.  So here she is!  I'm not looking my best in these pictures so forgive me please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly with the doctor after birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us leaving the hospital.  Notice the Fourth of July customs for Grace and Claire that I made a few weeks before having Lilly.  I love that criss cross dress pattern from YCMT!  Hmm, looking at that picture you can see I've got some good drugs in me!  Looking a little goofy!
> 
> Now if the photographer I had take pictures on Monday night gets back with us I'll have more pictures soon to share, but she was a little flaky so I'm not thinking it will happen too quickly.


She is gorgeous Benita!!!! I think this is one of the top three most beautiful projects you have ever made! 

Look at those little black feet!!!
I was going to comment on the fact that you were watching Wimbledon during labor, but Steph already did! (good job Steph!)



t-beri said:


> Thanks guys for all the hugs.  I have social anxieties, but unlike some people whose anxiety keeps them isolated, mine hits when I'm alone.  I can be pretty ok in a group of people (especially w/ a margarita or 2) but then when we leave I think they're all talking about me or before we go I just know that I'm not wanted.  BUT my DH makes me go out to all of his gigs, he doesn't like it when I stay home but I much prefer it to going out in public.  I am pretty sure everyone is conspiring against me at all times.  I hate to project it onto you guys, so I am sorry I mentioned my thoughts of disappearing.
> Besides, I am way too excited about the MAW projects to quit cold.
> ...t.


I can relate to this! I can be having a great time at a party, and then after I leave, I obsess over something I said or did that I think was stupid, and then start thinking that everyone is just thinking how dumb I am. 


karebear1 said:


> So-  I hear this big thunk outside and look out the window. Well- it looks as though my recycleable bin has blown off the driveway and into the street. I think that's odd, but go outside to bring it back into the garage. When I turn around to bring it back , this is  what I see....


Wow, that is a really cool looking storm! And your house is gorgeous!! I love those valances!!!
And YES! please post more pictures of your house!!! 


luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #4 outfit today!  I will probably ship it on Friday


That looks great! 




mytwotinks said:


> O.k.  I am just so bad at explaining stuff that I figured I got you confused!
> 
> I keep a glue stick in my sewing stuff for when I use my sewing machine to attach buttons too!  The lady that showed me how to use my sewing machine told me that one.


I've heard that you can use the glue stick when you are putting a zipper in too. There is a tutorial for that in the bookmarks. I haven't tried it yet myself. Walmart has glue sticks 2/.22 right now, maybe I should stock up!


Stephres said:


> Dude, the sewing machine? Oh I will be so mad if that works! I am going to have to find a button to try it tomorrow. Thanks!


I just sewed a button on with my sewing machine for the first time the other day! There is a button setting on my machine, and I just used that. It worked great! 



mytwotinks said:


> So, I got the results of Riley's sample that she left Monday.  She is positive for infection.  I am just beyond knowing what to do.  I am hoping to get an appt. with my pcp monday to talk to her about the referral I need.  I still haven't heard back from Mayo clinic so I also need to give them a call.
> 
> I have no idea what to do.  I am feeling really desperate right now.
> 
> Sorry to keep being such a gloomy guss.


I am so sorry Denise! That poor girl, how long does she usually go between infections? Does she even get a break? I hoe you get to go somewhere that can help you real soon.


----------



## mom2disprincesses

hey ya'll coming out of hiding to say this is wonderful!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mytwotinks said:


> So, I got the results of Riley's sample that she left Monday. She is positive for infection. I am just beyond knowing what to do. I am hoping to get an appt. with my pcp monday to talk to her about the referral I need. I still haven't heard back from Mayo clinic so I also need to give them a call.
> 
> I have no idea what to do. I am feeling really desperate right now.
> 
> Sorry to keep being such a gloomy guss.


Oh poor Riley. I sure hope she gets better and that you guys get the answers that you need real soon. 



ms_mckenna said:


> So I have to tell todays story! Little D had his appointment and we heaed out to Dallas. Thankfully my ex was not around. But not before he woke up the kids screaming at them this morning! I seriously do not know what is wrong with that man but I do not want the kids back up there till I figure it out! He does have a great roommate though who rarely stays there. She told DD the next time he acted stupid to call her and she would come get them and take them to a hotel until I could get up to get them so I do feel a lot better.
> 
> Today however was not a complete bust! On the way to Dallas today I got a call from my placement coordinator! I got a precious 3 day old baby girl! She has a D name too so we will call her Miss D. She is so sweet we were told she was AA but mom is biracial and it looks like dad is probably AA. She has a head full of beautiful silky soft black curls. And is tiny tiny less than 6 lbs. Anyway apparently the one way to never get to do a nursery because of lack of time is to say you are going to do one and pick out what you are going to use! hopefully in a few weeks I can get them in a groove and we will be able to get it done! So off to sleep now. I will check in when I can but if you do not see me I am off being insane with two not really twins but might as well be lol.


 Oh I'll bet that you are on cloud nine. Here's a hug of support and hopefully the two not so twins will be easy for you.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> 2.)
> It really upsets me to think of ANYONE making stupid comments about my Morgan! She is such a sweet and loving child! She should just pinch them with little hand, that will show them!!! You are teaching her well Cindee, she doesn't seem self concious about her hand at all. I was touched that when I met her, she grabbed my hand with her little hand without a second thought!  She is special, very very special Cindee. Now I am getting all sad that I won't get to see you guys until May! (that is if you want to meet us again!)



ok, now see you just made me cry! She does great with her hand (until someone makes fun of her ). She is SUCH a blessing to me and my family. And OF COURSE we want to see you. JORD was just saying the other day that she was looking forward to it.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Teresa-    I am bowing down to your multi quote!!!! That is the longest one I have ever seen! 

I guess it was a busy day today!   And of course I am already a couple days behind!


----------



## disneymommieof2

I have some ribbon cooking for sophias birthday hair pretty. Her bd is friday and the party is on saturday. Still need to finish the fluffy skirt. I've been cleaning- except you can't even tell I cleaned the kids room  

I scanned a little earlier today and wanted to say that I so sorry to hear about rocky, minnie2. I know you all were hoping he would get better!  To your family!! 

I loved the LGM outfit glorib!! Ella looks so adorable!

Sahm- Sophia really enjoyed seeing the new baby she caught a glimpse from across the room and started saying "I see a baby!!!" She loves babies! You guys all looked cute!! 

Twotinks- I'm sorry to hear riley is not feeling well again!! I hope the Mayo can take riley and help her!! You know I live in MN... about 2 hrs north west of rochester. 

Alright back to scanning and gotta go get my ribbons out of the oven!
Oh and I am taking ds to see "If you give a mouse a cookie" at the childrens theatre tomorrow! I think he'll love it.


----------



## teresajoy

ms_mckenna said:


> So I have to tell todays story! Little D had his appointment and we heaed out to Dallas. Thankfully my ex was not around. But not before he woke up the kids screaming at them this morning! I seriously do not know what is wrong with that man but I do not want the kids back up there till I figure it out! He does have a great roommate though who rarely stays there. She told DD the next time he acted stupid to call her and she would come get them and take them to a hotel until I could get up to get them so I do feel a lot better.
> 
> Today however was not a complete bust! On the way to Dallas today I got a call from my placement coordinator! I got a precious 3 day old baby girl! She has a D name too so we will call her Miss D. She is so sweet we were told she was AA but mom is biracial and it looks like dad is probably AA. She has a head full of beautiful silky soft black curls. And is tiny tiny less than 6 lbs. Anyway apparently the one way to never get to do a nursery because of lack of time is to say you are going to do one and pick out what you are going to use! hopefully in a few weeks I can get them in a groove and we will be able to get it done! So off to sleep now. I will check in when I can but if you do not see me I am off being insane with two not really twins but might as well be lol.


Callie, I'm glad you got the kids home safely, and it's good that they have someone you trust closeby that can call if something happens next time.  

Congrats on the new MissD! Have fun with the babies! 



livndisney said:


> ok, now see you just made me cry! She does great with her hand (until someone makes fun of her ). She is SUCH a blessing to me and my family. And OF COURSE we want to see you. JORD was just saying the other day that she was looking forward to it.


 Now, you are making ME cry! 

Tell Morgan and Jord that I miss them both! And, we are down to less than 300 days on the ticker! 


disneymommieof2 said:


> Teresa-    I am bowing down to your multi quote!!!! That is the longest one I have ever seen!
> 
> I guess it was a busy day today!   And of course I am already a couple days behind!


 It took me all day to do that! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> I have some ribbon cooking for sophia's birthday
> 
> Alright back to scanning and gotta go get my ribbons out of the oven!


There aren't many places where you could say that and have people not think you were totally nuts!!!    

Ok, I need to go to bed before I have to wake up Brian in the morning!!! Nighty night sleep tight! Don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## disneymommieof2

teresajoy said:


> There aren't many places where you could say that and have people not think you were totally nuts!!!
> 
> Ok, I need to go to bed before I have to wake up Brian in the morning!!! Nighty night sleep tight! Don't let the bed bugs bite!



Yep that's why I love you Gals!


----------



## disneymommieof2

I Need Help!!
Ok so these are for the party for "mermaid lagoon" to be exact, so the part I need help with is: I don't what to use for the Boy mermaid aka Lucas the mermaids hair! I baked up some ribbon for Sophia the mermaid. Should I paint it on, use ribbon, something else. I'm just not sure!! These seemed like a good Idea at the time and the kids really loved "becoming mermaids" but I don't want his to look silly like it does right now being bald. So PLEASE HELP ME!! I need some creative juices


----------



## LouiesMama

disneymommieof2 said:


> I Need Help!!
> Ok so these are for the party for "mermaid lagoon" to be exact, so the part I need help with is: I don't what to use for the Boy mermaid aka Lucas the mermaids hair! I baked up some ribbon for Sophia the mermaid. Should I paint it on, use ribbon, something else. I'm just not sure!! These seemed like a good Idea at the time and the kids really loved "becoming mermaids" but I don't want his to look silly like it does right now being bald. So PLEASE HELP ME!! I need some creative juices



Ohhh!  Those are great mermaids!  What about using furry fleece?  The fabric stores should have lots of it now since Halloween is coming up.  You could cut a front part for bangs, and a back part for the hair hanging down.  The stuff sheds like crazy, so you'd need to edge finish it.

You might even be able to find actual wigs for not a lot of money in the costume section.


----------



## minnie2

karebear1 said:


> So-  I hear this big thunk outside and look out the window. Well- it looks as though my recycleable bin has blown off the driveway and into the street. I think that's odd, but go outside to bring it back into the garage. When I turn around to bring it back , this is  what I see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how hard the wind is blowing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY COW!!!!  I had no idea there were even storms in the area! Just had a HUGE thunderboomer over my house!
> 
> I LOVE THESE STORMS!



 OH my what a storm!  Love your house and property!  DH and I keep saying one day we will have lot's of property.  Hopefully the storm didn't do any damage?



luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #4 outfit today!  I will probably ship it on Friday



 Love it1  the snow White with the apple skirt 



karebear1 said:


> First-  Well I had to go out and take a picture so you guys could see what I was talking about didn't I???? Aren't those perfectly gloomy clouds?
> 
> 
> 
> Third-  Thank you. We feel very blessed to be in this house. It was the builders model home before we bought it in December. In general, they did all the landscaping. We've added a little here an there, but it really was done by them. I don't know for sure if you noticed or not (but I'll betcha did considering you noticed everything else!     You are SO like me when it comes to looking beyond what's in the pic!) but about 1/3 of the backyard is not landscaped yet- it's just over grown weeds. I want to put a Country French walking garden back there. Hope to start that next spring.
> 
> Fourth- Do you really want to see more pics? I went running around the house taking pictures for you just in case you were serious!!
> 
> 
> Has anyone here ever been in a tornado?
> 
> When we moved back to the midwest from the west coast we were looking for a smaller yard- but couldn't find anything ! This yard is a little over an acre. It's nice except for when you have to mow the lawn and shovel our FOREVER  driver that has 18" of snow on it! Then............. it's a pain!


I wanna see pix!  i wanna see!  

 I was in one when I was VERY pg with Kyle.  We lived in GA at the time.  I remember my mom calling saying a tornado is headed toward Grayson( where we lived) and  DH was outside watching it.  We had put Nikki to sleep a few hours before and she was a night mare to get back to sleep. So when George said wake her up and get in the closet(we didn't have a basement) i was a tad scared.  So here i was about 7 or 8 months pg holding a 2 yr old and I had Rocky with his leash and my cat Polie in this carrier with me hiding in the closet!  George of course was outside watching the whole thing!      We didn't have any damage thankfully but it did touch down a few blocks from our house.

Then when we moved to chicago the only consolation I kept saying was no more tornados I can handle winter storm warnings.  Then I was on the phone with my girlfriend who grew up in Chicago just after moving here and she heard a siren going off in my town over the phone.  She started yelling get into the basement!   I had no clue I would still have to deal with tornado warnings here!  UGH!


----------



## minnie2

sahm1000 said:


> I would love to remind you of the nights of no sleep but I can't!  Lilly is an excellent baby and since we brought her home she has only woken up once a night at the most.  She even slept through two nights completely!  I really can't complain about that!  Claire (the middle daughter) was just like that too and started sleeping 12 hours a night at 6 weeks old but never woke up more than once a night before that.  The nurses at the hospital are so scheduled and want the babies to eat way too frequently for me so as soon as we come home I am done with the every 3 hour feeding schedule.  I figure if they are peeing and pooping they are getting enough nutrition (I breast feed and unfortunately there aren't any ounces on me to see how much they eat).  Both Claire and Lilly were way over their birth weight at two weeks so I figure it's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!  It's tennis!  Wimbledon was on and I didn't want to miss it!  Strangely the nurse anethesist kept asking me if I was an athlete, and what sports did I play the whole time she was putting in my epidural.  I kept telling her that I really wasn't an athlete.  She didn't believe me (and I thought that would have been obvious by looking at me  ).  I finally said that I played tennis when I was younger and was on the tennis team in high school (which is true) but hadn't picked up a racket in quite a few years.  She kept saying that they small spaces in my spine led her to believe I was an athlete.  It was kind of weird.  I didn't know that sports had anything to do with my epidural but to her it sure did.  I think tennis was on for the whole delivery too  !
> 
> With my oldest we watched movies from the 80's.  I think it was on TNT or WGN or something.  My favorite movie of all time was on and we watched all of it (16 Candles - love Molly Ringwald) and then Ghostbusters was on when I delivered.  I remember pushing and seeing the Pillsbury Doughboy on the tv!  It kind of felt like I was pushing out a Doughboy too!
> 
> Thank you to everyone that commented on my family!  I think they are beautiful!  Oh, and someone asked on Lilly's stats:
> 
> 
> Lillian Kate Elias Depper
> 7/2/08
> 7 lb 1 oz
> 12:38 pm
> 19 3/4 inches long
> 
> IV went in at 8:00 am for antibiotics and saline, pitocin and water broken around 10:00, and 4 pushes later she was out!  Quick and easy and everyone was able to have lunch!  Just the way I like it!


 that is great that Lily is such a good sleeper!  that is how Kyle was.  i remember all the nurses saying we need to wake him up to eat and me and George saying NO! he'll wake when he is hungry!  
Nikki screamed from the second she came out.

 My brother just had a baby boy yesterday and my parents were talking to him and the baby was screaming.  He is in NY and they are in GA and I am in IL.  Any way when my mom told me the baby was screaming in the background I just chuckled think AH been there done that!   


mytwotinks said:


> I wouldn't use my machine to do the Mickey heads though.  I would have a hard time keeping the buttons in the right spot and lining it up on the machine.  It takes me longer to line up each button on the machine than it does to do it by hand.  I used to do more of them on the machine because I wasn't very neat by hand.  It takes so long for me to do it that way though that I forced myself to learn to do it by hand more neatly.


 I don't remember if I said just how much I LOVE those button Mickey heads!  
  If you don't mind I would love to maybe try to case one for Nikki???




mytwotinks said:


> So, I got the results of Riley's sample that she left Monday.  She is positive for infection.  I am just beyond knowing what to do.  I am hoping to get an appt. with my pcp monday to talk to her about the referral I need.  I still haven't heard back from Mayo clinic so I also need to give them a call.
> 
> I have no idea what to do.  I am feeling really desperate right now.
> 
> Sorry to keep being such a gloomy guss.



 I am so sorry Riley is still going through this!  Keep on those drs and the Mayo!  Make them see her.  

 When Kyle was just days old he got his 1st UTI and every time he would go off the antibiotic with in a few days he would spike a 103+ fever and after the 3rd one the ped urologist suggested keeping him on a low doe antibiotics for his 1st yr.  In the hopes he would outgrow it?  I know Riley is much older but have they tried that ?

You are such a good mom !  I hate hearing about Riley and you and of course Drew are going through this.



ms_mckenna said:


> So I have to tell todays story! Little D had his appointment and we heaed out to Dallas. Thankfully my ex was not around. But not before he woke up the kids screaming at them this morning! I seriously do not know what is wrong with that man but I do not want the kids back up there till I figure it out! He does have a great roommate though who rarely stays there. She told DD the next time he acted stupid to call her and she would come get them and take them to a hotel until I could get up to get them so I do feel a lot better.
> 
> Today however was not a complete bust! On the way to Dallas today I got a call from my placement coordinator! I got a precious 3 day old baby girl! She has a D name too so we will call her Miss D. She is so sweet we were told she was AA but mom is biracial and it looks like dad is probably AA. She has a head full of beautiful silky soft black curls. And is tiny tiny less than 6 lbs. Anyway apparently the one way to never get to do a nursery because of lack of time is to say you are going to do one and pick out what you are going to use! hopefully in a few weeks I can get them in a groove and we will be able to get it done! So off to sleep now. I will check in when I can but if you do not see me I am off being insane with two not really twins but might as well be lol.



 Welcome Miss D!  so how did she do last night?



disneymommieof2 said:


> I Need Help!!
> Ok so these are for the party for "mermaid lagoon" to be exact, so the part I need help with is: I don't what to use for the Boy mermaid aka Lucas the mermaids hair! I baked up some ribbon for Sophia the mermaid. Should I paint it on, use ribbon, something else. I'm just not sure!! These seemed like a good Idea at the time and the kids really loved "becoming mermaids" but I don't want his to look silly like it does right now being bald. So PLEASE HELP ME!! I need some creative juices


What great ideas!  They are so cute!  I like the felt idea tat some one said.  I was going to say paint the hair on but I like the felt so much better.

Happy early bday to your little one!

Kyle' turns 6 next friday and I just can't get into his party!  I feel bad but between Rocky and my back killing me I just am not excited about doing anything.  Of course i better get excited it is on the 26th!  


Thank you all for the wishes about Rocky.  I know it was the right thing even though it really hurt and my house feels so empty right now.  I know he is in puppy heaven with his brother Polo ( my cat).


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mytwotinks said:


> I am a perfectionist, but unfortunately I am a perfectionist with no hope of ever being perfect!




What a great line  

Poor Riley...wanted to send you guys a


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

ms_mckenna said:


> Today however was not a complete bust! On the way to Dallas today I got a call from my placement coordinator! I got a precious 3 day old baby girl! She has a D name too so we will call her Miss D. She is so sweet we were told she was AA but mom is biracial and it looks like dad is probably AA. She has a head full of beautiful silky soft black curls. And is tiny tiny less than 6 lbs. Anyway apparently the one way to never get to do a nursery because of lack of time is to say you are going to do one and pick out what you are going to use! hopefully in a few weeks I can get them in a groove and we will be able to get it done! So off to sleep now. I will check in when I can but if you do not see me I am off being insane with two not really twins but might as well be lol.




Congrats on the new arrival


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ms_mckenna said:


> Today however was not a complete bust! On the way to Dallas today I got a call from my placement coordinator! I got a precious 3 day old baby girl! She has a D name too so we will call her Miss D. She is so sweet we were told she was AA but mom is biracial and it looks like dad is probably AA. She has a head full of beautiful silky soft black curls. And is tiny tiny less than 6 lbs. Anyway apparently the one way to never get to do a nursery because of lack of time is to say you are going to do one and pick out what you are going to use! hopefully in a few weeks I can get them in a groove and we will be able to get it done! So off to sleep now. I will check in when I can but if you do not see me I am off being insane with two not really twins but might as well be lol.



Yeah!  A newlittle Miss D!  So exciting!  hope your night went well!

DD let me sleep till 8 this morning!  I could kiss her for hours!  She woke me up at 7 for breakfast and I crawled back into bed till 8.  I don't remember the last time I slept that late!  I didn't get to bed till 11:30 and I actually fell right asleep!

Now, I have some time to do a little sewing before going into work!  Myabe I can get something done!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

ms_mckenna said:


> So I have to tell todays story! Little D had his appointment and we heaed out to Dallas. Thankfully my ex was not around. But not before he woke up the kids screaming at them this morning! I seriously do not know what is wrong with that man but I do not want the kids back up there till I figure it out! He does have a great roommate though who rarely stays there. She told DD the next time he acted stupid to call her and she would come get them and take them to a hotel until I could get up to get them so I do feel a lot better.
> 
> Today however was not a complete bust! On the way to Dallas today I got a call from my placement coordinator! I got a precious 3 day old baby girl! She has a D name too so we will call her Miss D. She is so sweet we were told she was AA but mom is biracial and it looks like dad is probably AA. She has a head full of beautiful silky soft black curls. And is tiny tiny less than 6 lbs. Anyway apparently the one way to never get to do a nursery because of lack of time is to say you are going to do one and pick out what you are going to use! hopefully in a few weeks I can get them in a groove and we will be able to get it done! So off to sleep now. I will check in when I can but if you do not see me I am off being insane with two not really twins but might as well be lol.



I just wanted to say congrats on the new baby I was hoping you would take more placements.  I know how hard fostering is, but it really seems like you have such a wonderful home for the kids.  We fostered for 4 years.  However we only had 3 placements and we adopted 2 (and my best friend adopted the third a teenage girl and her sister).  I can not let them go!

That sounds so much like our Katie.  We picked her up at two days old and her bio mom is bi-racial and her bio dad AA.  She is such a blessing to us.  I can not imagine my life without her.  

That being said you are really making me want to foster again We signed up for the classes and then canceled.  We have been wavering on if we have it in us again.  However Katie and I really want a baby in the house.  Katie wants a baby sister soooo bad.  And Katie always gets what she wants...LOL!


----------



## longaberger_lara

ms_mckenna said:


> Today however was not a complete bust! On the way to Dallas today I got a call from my placement coordinator! I got a precious 3 day old baby girl! She has a D name too so we will call her Miss D. She is so sweet we were told she was AA but mom is biracial and it looks like dad is probably AA. She has a head full of beautiful silky soft black curls. And is tiny tiny less than 6 lbs. Anyway apparently the one way to never get to do a nursery because of lack of time is to say you are going to do one and pick out what you are going to use! hopefully in a few weeks I can get them in a groove and we will be able to get it done! So off to sleep now. I will check in when I can but if you do not see me I am off being insane with two not really twins but might as well be lol.



You and your husband must be angels here on earth!  Here's to sleepy babies so you can get some nursery stuff done!


----------



## minnie2

I know I need a ruffler foot big time but after the expense of Rocky there is no way.  So I am left to do it the old fashioned way but for some reason it isn't working for me!!!!!!

 I am making a patchwork twirl and I actually have 4 rows so my last row (which I think it was LisaZoe) said to start from the bottom and work my way up.  Well I put my basting stitch in with my machine and I started gently pulling and it just seemed like the ruffle wouldn't keep even though I was holding it so it wouldn't move.  Then my thread broke!  So I figure I would start from the other end and see what happened and put a new basting stitch in where it broke when I got there.  Well it still doesn't seem to be working!!!!   

 My thought/ question is should I put a basting stitch in only a few sections/patches/squares then ruffle them and then repeat through the whole row?

 any idea to help me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## princesskayla

Have you tried sewing zig zag stitches over an elastic thread? I have found that works the best for me. My thread kept breaking too.


----------



## mytwotinks

teresajoy said:


> I am so sorry Denise! That poor girl, how long does she usually go between infections? Does she even get a break? I hoe you get to go somewhere that can help you real soon.




We don't really know when and if she gets over them.  There have been times when she left negative samples, but she was still in pain and there have been times when she wasn't in pain (she was saying so anyway) but she had a 104 fever and she had an infection. 

During this flare up (since April 6th ) she seems to get over them for about 3 days after the end of her meds and then start over again.


----------



## mytwotinks

disneymommieof2 said:


> ITwotinks- I'm sorry to hear riley is not feeling well again!! I hope the Mayo can take riley and help her!! You know I live in MN... about 2 hrs north west of rochester.



You can probably help me out then!  What airport would I fly into?  I'm trying to figure out some of the details and figure out hotels and stuff like that.  Depending on when it happens (if) it's probably going to be just Riley and I so I want something really close.  Would it be possible to get around by cab or will I need to rent a car?

Thanks for any info you have.  I'm totally unfamiliar with the area.  I don't have any idea if it's a big city or a small town.


----------



## Clutterbug

clairemolly said:


> Alright, after fighting with Photobucket all morning (I eventually had to have DH upload them) I have pics of the pillow case.



I love that!  I've been eyeing that fabric for months, but thought it would be too busy for an outfit.  A pillowcase is perfect!



glorib said:


> OK, so have I kept you waiting long enough?



That is SO darn cute!  I love all the bright colors and you did a wonderful job on th applique.




sahm1000 said:


>



Lilly is precious and the big sisters look darling in their customs!  Congratulations to your family!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I am so far behind...when last I was here we were on page 17 I think!  i just spent over an hour kinds reading and some skimming....there was lots of    some of this   plenty of this     and for the new little ones     for the new outfits     for all the children in need  and parent trying desperatly for answers .  

I am so sorry about Rocky.  

Now the storm  you get...     Are you crazy...get in the house.  I am terrified of storms!  When Fran came thru NC several years ago, we had a tornado go thru our back yard and knock down 12 trees.  Somehow, by the grace of God, none hit the house.  But I did end up with a tree on my car, that had just been repaird from a wreck! 

So...up to date...hmmm...did anything exciting happen for me yesterday...

Why, thanks for asking!

Yes it did...DH took me to pick out my new sewing machine!!!  He was afraid to do it himself and didn't want the sale to end at Joann's.  So I got my birthday present a little early.

Can I just say....i NEEDED to upgrade.  That thing is soooo quite!  You can barely hear it compared to the 50's Singer! 

We played with it some last night...trying out some of the stitches...that are soooo cool! 

So...I'm off to sew...talk to you guys later!  Have a great day!  I will!


----------



## luvinyou

minnie2 said:


> I know I need a ruffler foot big time but after the expense of Rocky there is no way.  So I am left to do it the old fashioned way but for some reason it isn't working for me!!!!!!
> 
> I am making a patchwork twirl and I actually have 4 rows so my last row (which I think it was LisaZoe) said to start from the bottom and work my way up.  Well I put my basting stitch in with my machine and I started gently pulling and it just seemed like the ruffle wouldn't keep even though I was holding it so it wouldn't move.  Then my thread broke!  So I figure I would start from the other end and see what happened and put a new basting stitch in where it broke when I got there.  Well it still doesn't seem to be working!!!!
> 
> My thought/ question is should I put a basting stitch in only a few sections/patches/squares then ruffle them and then repeat through the whole row?
> 
> any idea to help me would be greatly appreciated!



I use embroidery floss as the bobbin thread and pull on the to ruffle.  It never breaks!


----------



## mytwotinks

minnie2 said:


> I don't remember if I said just how much I LOVE those button Mickey heads!
> If you don't mind I would love to maybe try to case one for Nikki???
> 
> I am so sorry Riley is still going through this!  Keep on those drs and the Mayo!  Make them see her.
> 
> When Kyle was just days old he got his 1st UTI and every time he would go off the antibiotic with in a few days he would spike a 103+ fever and after the 3rd one the ped urologist suggested keeping him on a low doe antibiotics for his 1st yr.  In the hopes he would outgrow it?  I know Riley is much older but have they tried that ?
> 
> You are such a good mom !  I hate hearing about Riley and you and of course Drew are going through this.




Of course, I'm excited to see everyone's different button shirts!

Riley had been on antibiotics from 6 mos. to 9 years almost non-stop.  Everytime she went off she got another infection.  A year ago in april she had deflux (a minor surger that injected protein into her uraters to keep them from being able to pull the urine up into her kidney) she went 6 mos. infection free and then almost another 6 mos. after that.  I told the nurse yesterday that I want to think about that again.  She is having really major bladder spasms that are causing her not to be able to go sometimes.  I think that until her bladder gets some relief from all of these infections it is not going to "settle down" and get better.


Now they are saying that overuse of antibiotics is linked to breast cancer.  The doctor actually made some ugly comment like "but if you want me to keep pumping her full of antibiotics anyway, we can do that"  as if I don't care whether or not she gets breast cancer in the future.  Yeah, he caught me! What an #^$&@)!  I'd love another option, but he isn't giving me one, so what am I supposed to do.  He has decided that I am just a mom who is going to constantly beg for antibiotics (he said this a couple of weeks ago ) so when I am saying she is sick he is treating it like I am just looking for a reason to beg for the meds.


----------



## kjbrown

mytwotinks said:


> So, I got the results of Riley's sample that she left Monday.  She is positive for infection.  I am just beyond knowing what to do.  I am hoping to get an appt. with my pcp monday to talk to her about the referral I need.  I still haven't heard back from Mayo clinic so I also need to give them a call.
> 
> I have no idea what to do.  I am feeling really desperate right now.
> 
> Sorry to keep being such a gloomy guss.



I know I am new here, and don't post as much as some, but I just had to say that I truly hope you can get a doc that helps Riley soon!   for her and your whole family, as I'm sure this is tough on everyone.


----------



## mytwotinks

adoptionmomma4 said:


> Katie wants a baby sister soooo bad.  And Katie always gets what she wants...LOL!




Drew is begging for a baby too!  It is NOT going to happen.  My plate is full!!!!  I spent an entire day telling her how yucky and boring babies are.   She didn't buy it.  She still wants one!


----------



## BrookeTx

Does anyone have a Camp Rock outfit they can show me?

Thanks,
Brooke


----------



## Clutterbug

luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #4 outfit today!  I will probably ship it on Friday



That turned out so nice!  Great work!




ms_mckenna said:


> So I have to tell todays story! Little D had his appointment and we heaed out to Dallas. Thankfully my ex was not around. But not before he woke up the kids screaming at them this morning! I seriously do not know what is wrong with that man but I do not want the kids back up there till I figure it out! He does have a great roommate though who rarely stays there. She told DD the next time he acted stupid to call her and she would come get them and take them to a hotel until I could get up to get them so I do feel a lot better.
> 
> Today however was not a complete bust! On the way to Dallas today I got a call from my placement coordinator! I got a precious 3 day old baby girl! She has a D name too so we will call her Miss D. She is so sweet we were told she was AA but mom is biracial and it looks like dad is probably AA. She has a head full of beautiful silky soft black curls. And is tiny tiny less than 6 lbs. Anyway apparently the one way to never get to do a nursery because of lack of time is to say you are going to do one and pick out what you are going to use! hopefully in a few weeks I can get them in a groove and we will be able to get it done! So off to sleep now. I will check in when I can but if you do not see me I am off being insane with two not really twins but might as well be lol.



I bet you will find some time to sit back and enjoy those sweet babies!   

I guess I lost the mermaids...  I love them and I have no idea on how to make the hair, but what about sticking a baseball cap on him?  Not authentic merman apparel, but I think it would be boyish and cute.  OR, what about a pirate hat or skull cap?


----------



## t-beri

disneymommieof2 said:


> I Need Help!!
> Ok so these are for the party for "mermaid lagoon" to be exact, so the part I need help with is: I don't what to use for the Boy mermaid aka Lucas the mermaids hair! I baked up some ribbon for Sophia the mermaid. Should I paint it on, use ribbon, something else. I'm just not sure!! These seemed like a good Idea at the time and the kids really loved "becoming mermaids" but I don't want his to look silly like it does right now being bald. So PLEASE HELP ME!! I need some creative juices



This is the cutest idea.  I'm sure they did love becoming mermaids!


princesskayla said:


> Have you tried sewing zig zag stitches over an elastic thread? I have found that works the best for me. My thread kept breaking too.



I've tried several methods, this one is my favorite (next to my ruffler )


----------



## sahm1000

ms_mckenna said:


> So I have to tell todays story! Little D had his appointment and we heaed out to Dallas. Thankfully my ex was not around. But not before he woke up the kids screaming at them this morning! I seriously do not know what is wrong with that man but I do not want the kids back up there till I figure it out! He does have a great roommate though who rarely stays there. She told DD the next time he acted stupid to call her and she would come get them and take them to a hotel until I could get up to get them so I do feel a lot better.
> 
> Today however was not a complete bust! On the way to Dallas today I got a call from my placement coordinator! I got a precious 3 day old baby girl! She has a D name too so we will call her Miss D. She is so sweet we were told she was AA but mom is biracial and it looks like dad is probably AA. She has a head full of beautiful silky soft black curls. And is tiny tiny less than 6 lbs. Anyway apparently the one way to never get to do a nursery because of lack of time is to say you are going to do one and pick out what you are going to use! hopefully in a few weeks I can get them in a groove and we will be able to get it done! So off to sleep now. I will check in when I can but if you do not see me I am off being insane with two not really twins but might as well be lol.



So it sounds like we are on the same schedule now!  And we are in Dallas!



princesskayla said:


> Have you tried sewing zig zag stitches over an elastic thread? I have found that works the best for me. My thread kept breaking too.




I second this method.  I have a ruffler foot, just haven't figured out how to use it yet (actually haven't even put it on the machine even but I will before I do a patchwork skirt though!).


----------



## princessmom29

minnie2 said:


> I know I need a ruffler foot big time but after the expense of Rocky there is no way.  So I am left to do it the old fashioned way but for some reason it isn't working for me!!!!!!
> 
> I am making a patchwork twirl and I actually have 4 rows so my last row (which I think it was LisaZoe) said to start from the bottom and work my way up.  Well I put my basting stitch in with my machine and I started gently pulling and it just seemed like the ruffle wouldn't keep even though I was holding it so it wouldn't move.  Then my thread broke!  So I figure I would start from the other end and see what happened and put a new basting stitch in where it broke when I got there.  Well it still doesn't seem to be working!!!!
> 
> My thought/ question is should I put a basting stitch in only a few sections/patches/squares then ruffle them and then repeat through the whole row?
> 
> any idea to help me would be greatly appreciated!



I gather everything this way, and there is really no way I have found to keep it even while you are gathering. I do it this way: I mark everthing into quarters. Then, my first goal is to push some of the gathers all the way to the middle so I start gathering and push more and more untill I get there. Next i start distributing them roughly uniformly from the middle working toward the end once i get halfway to the end I start lining up and pinning I distribute evenly as i do this. Then i go to the from that point ot the end and start the process over from the other side. I can't find a ruffler locally to frit my machine, and upping the tension on the top doesn't seem to work well for me. I can't get the gathers even. I need to try the elastic trick, but I havent yet!


----------



## Clutterbug

I forget if it was on this thread or the last one when I was catching up, but someone was talking about towel pants.  I decided that they sounded like a great idea for my kids' pool field trip today.  So, I picked up some cheap beach towels and went to work last night.  I used CarlaC's Easy Fit pants pattern and it was great!  I whipped up 2 pairs a little over an hour.  I was able to use the hem of the towel for the leg bottom hem so that was one less step.  Both kids loved them.  Sorry no pictures because it was bedtime when I finished and they went right into their backpacks for the pool trip today.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Yes it did...DH took me to pick out my new sewing machine!!!  He was afraid to do it himself and didn't want the sale to end at Joann's.  So I got my birthday present a little early.
> 
> Can I just say....i NEEDED to upgrade.  That thing is soooo quite!  You can barely hear it compared to the 50's Singer!
> 
> We played with it some last night...trying out some of the stitches...that are soooo cool!
> 
> So...I'm off to sew...talk to you guys later!  Have a great day!  I will!



Yay!  where did you go for a joanns...do tell!  What machine is it?  I really would love a new machine...unfortunately mine works okay.  I need t figure out the ruffler foot...before the next tier dress!  Congrats on your new machine!


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> I was in one when I was VERY pg with Kyle.  We lived in GA at the time.  I remember my mom calling saying a tornado is headed toward Grayson( where we lived) and  DH was outside watching it.  We had put Nikki to sleep a few hours before and she was a night mare to get back to sleep. So when George said wake her up and get in the closet(we didn't have a basement) i was a tad scared.  So here i was about 7 or 8 months pg holding a 2 yr old and I had Rocky with his leash and my cat Polie in this carrier with me hiding in the closet!  George of course was outside watching the whole thing!      We didn't have any damage thankfully but it did touch down a few blocks from our house.
> 
> Then when we moved to chicago the only consolation I kept saying was no more tornados I can handle winter storm warnings.  Then I was on the phone with my girlfriend who grew up in Chicago just after moving here and she heard a siren going off in my town over the phone.  She started yelling get into the basement!   I had no clue I would still have to deal with tornado warnings here!  UGH!


That is scary! Tornados are so frightening, but they intrigue me, so I have to force myself into the basement when we get a warning! 

Sorry you have to deal with both winter storms and tornados! We (meaning the great lakes states) don't get hurricanes here though, so that's something, and the earthquakes we get aren't too bad! 



mytwotinks said:


> We don't really know when and if she gets over them.  There have been times when she left negative samples, but she was still in pain and there have been times when she wasn't in pain (she was saying so anyway) but she had a 104 fever and she had an infection.
> 
> During this flare up (since April 6th ) she seems to get over them for about 3 days after the end of her meds and then start over again.





mytwotinks said:


> Of course, I'm excited to see everyone's different button shirts!
> 
> Riley had been on antibiotics from 6 mos. to 9 years almost non-stop.  Everytime she went off she got another infection.  A year ago in april she had deflux (a minor surger that injected protein into her uraters to keep them from being able to pull the urine up into her kidney) she went 6 mos. infection free and then almost another 6 mos. after that.  I told the nurse yesterday that I want to think about that again.  She is having really major bladder spasms that are causing her not to be able to go sometimes.  I think that until her bladder gets some relief from all of these infections it is not going to "settle down" and get better.
> 
> 
> Now they are saying that overuse of antibiotics is linked to breast cancer.  The doctor actually made some ugly comment like "but if you want me to keep pumping her full of antibiotics anyway, we can do that"  as if I don't care whether or not she gets breast cancer in the future.  Yeah, he caught me! What an #^$&@)!  I'd love another option, but he isn't giving me one, so what am I supposed to do.  He has decided that I am just a mom who is going to constantly beg for antibiotics (he said this a couple of weeks ago ) so when I am saying she is sick he is treating it like I am just looking for a reason to beg for the meds.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

sahm1000 said:


>



So sweet!  Those look like some proud big sisters too!  Congratulations!



glorib said:


>



Love it!  Those aliens are so cute & you did a great job.  That fabric on the back is great!



luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #4 outfit today!  I will probably ship it on Friday



This is so cute.  You did a great job on the Snow White.  Love the apples on the skirt!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I have to share this.  When I saw I immediately thought of those cute Disney squares I got last winter & still haven't used yet.

It's an a-line-ish patchwork top with tutorial.
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=257600.0

This is one she made using strips instead of squares.
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=257600.0


----------



## Jajone

I noticed that the recent Big Gives were children wearing larger sizes than I have patterns for. I would love to be able to make the larger boys shorts, but was wondering what pattern do people use? I am not opposed to buying one when they are on sale. I have 2 boys who will eventually wear the bigger size. Is there a simple way to make them without a pattern?


----------



## t-beri

I just got to my MIL's to start on Lily's peasant top (for her storybook twir) and a mini minnie patchwork twirl and GUESS what was on the doorstep???

That's right!  Her beautiful cloud of fluffy heaven from Momas Touch.  I  it!  Thank you so much Lisa (designingmouse)    It is perfect!!!!  Lily won't take it off.  Unfortunately I left her storybook twirl at the house to get packed so I'm gonna have to sew the other one really fast so I can see it underneath a skirt 

It is so soft and fluffy and you know what? It even smells good  YAY!  

Now.  I am at T -16.5 hours and I have to 

1. cut out her peasant top, my MIL is going to sew it if I don't have time since she is off tomorrow and she's not wearing it until Sat, when my inlaws are joining us.

2. Sew a 2 tier patchwork skirt.  I decided to shorten it b/c I am crunched for time and w/ the casing and 2" ruffle that gives it a finished length of 13" which is just about knee length.

3. Attach Lily's appliques to her tees (x2)

4. Return her crocs and drive a half hour away to get her new ones. 

I would like to point out here that I am going to WDW CROCLESS  

Go to the store for diapers and supplies ( I can do this last cause walmart is open 24 hrs.- I hate that place but sometimes it is a necessary evil)
wash the laundry we need to take w/ us pack and clean out the car. 

So, I guess I'd better go sew.  I would post pettis pictures but I'm at my MIL's and I don't know how to upload her camera....when she gets home I'll have her do it and maybe we'll have pics of the skirts by then too.....

...t.


----------



## t-beri

Jajone said:


> I noticed that the recent Big Gives were children wearing larger sizes than I have patterns for. I would love to be able to make the larger boys shorts, but was wondering what pattern do people use? I am not opposed to buying one when they are on sale. I have 2 boys who will eventually wear the bigger size. Is there a simple way to make them without a pattern?



I think if you look in the bookmarks you might find a link to Mrs.Millers instructions.  I think Linette made them for her son and her husband.  It shows how to do cargo pockets on them too. And has lots of pics
I don't know for sure it's there but it's worth looking for.

I'm glad you asked.  I think it's one reason that we are having a hard time getting people to sign up for the latest give.   There is only 2 weeks until it's ship I really hope some more people will consider getting on board! 

...t.


----------



## eeyore3847

BrookeTx said:


> Does anyone have a Camp Rock outfit they can show me?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brooke



Love your avitar!! Wish I had a camp rock...... The kids loved the movie but they are dying to see HSM3!!!

lori


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Yay!  where did you go for a joanns...do tell!  What machine is it?  I really would love a new machine...unfortunately mine works okay.  I need t figure out the ruffler foot...before the next tier dress!  Congrats on your new machine!



We went to Greensboro...I want to move to that Joann's...it is sooo big!  Had lots of nice fabric...that I will be going back for later...did not want to push DH over the edge by asking for fabric too.  I really want to try something for myself and there was this beautiful Sari fabic there...way too pricey to practice on...but man it was nice!  

I ended up getting the Singer 7470.   I am so happy with it.   I'm makin DD a sundress, I'll post when I'm done.


----------



## teresajoy

Jajone said:


> I noticed that the recent Big Gives were children wearing larger sizes than I have patterns for. I would love to be able to make the larger boys shorts, but was wondering what pattern do people use? I am not opposed to buying one when they are on sale. I have 2 boys who will eventually wear the bigger size. Is there a simple way to make them without a pattern?



There are a few pants tutorial patterns in the bookmarks. I didn't see Mrs.Millers though, but I do have her cargo pocket tutorial. Here's a pattern that you could print out: http://www.sewnews.com/sewsimple/sewsimple5/ You can try http://www.burdastyle.com as well they have free patterns, and I don't always get them all added to the bookmarks right away. 

The larger sizes kind of threw me on this Big Give too, I'm just not use to making anything over a girls size 10, and I just had no idea what to make. 

Tifani, have you found any more about what kinds of things they are going to want? I was thinking that when I looked, the only thing it said about the girl is that she will wear tank tops, t-shirts and headbands. Is that all they want?  Can you try to get some more ideas out of the Mom so we will know what they like? Maybe have her look through the Photobucket account and let us know what they like.


----------



## princessmom29

I am going patternless for the latest big give (michelle+5) So wish me luck. I am thinking a simple halter ans skirt shouldn't be too hard, i hope??? On the up side I got some relly cute cheetah girls fabric that is pink and black cheetah print for it. I am going to trim in black. Wish me luck! I got extra frabric in case it is a disaster.


----------



## t-beri

Thanks Teresa, I will check on it.  

I think the Cheetah girls will be GREAT!!


----------



## DesigningMouse

ms_mckenna congrats on the new baby.  Y'all are some kind of special for opening your hearts and home the way you do.  





adoptionmomma4 said:


> That sounds so much like our Katie.  We picked her up at two days old and her bio mom is bi-racial and her bio dad AA.  She is such a blessing to us.  I can not imagine my life without her.
> 
> That being said you are really making me want to foster again We signed up for the classes and then canceled.  We have been wavering on if we have it in us again.  However Katie and I really want a baby in the house.  Katie wants a baby sister soooo bad.  And Katie always gets what she wants...LOL!



I can see why, she's adorable.



t-beri said:


> I just got to my MIL's to start on Lily's peasant top (for her storybook twir) and a mini minnie patchwork twirl and GUESS what was on the doorstep???
> 
> That's right!  Her beautiful cloud of fluffy heaven from Momas Touch.  I  it!  Thank you so much Lisa (designingmouse)    It is perfect!!!!  Lily won't take it off.  Unfortunately I left her storybook twirl at the house to get packed so I'm gonna have to sew the other one really fast so I can see it underneath a skirt
> 
> It is so soft and fluffy and you know what? It even smells good  YAY!
> 
> Now.  I am at T -16.5 hours and I have to
> 
> 1. cut out her peasant top, my MIL is going to sew it if I don't have time since she is off tomorrow and she's not wearing it until Sat, when my inlaws are joining us.
> 
> 2. Sew a 2 tier patchwork skirt.  I decided to shorten it b/c I am crunched for time and w/ the casing and 2" ruffle that gives it a finished length of 13" which is just about knee length.
> 
> 3. Attach Lily's appliques to her tees (x2)
> 
> 4. Return her crocs and drive a half hour away to get her new ones.
> 
> I would like to point out here that I am going to WDW CROCLESS
> 
> Go to the store for diapers and supplies ( I can do this last cause walmart is open 24 hrs.- I hate that place but sometimes it is a necessary evil)
> wash the laundry we need to take w/ us pack and clean out the car.
> 
> So, I guess I'd better go sew.  I would post pettis pictures but I'm at my MIL's and I don't know how to upload her camera....when she gets home I'll have her do it and maybe we'll have pics of the skirts by then too.....
> 
> ...t.




Awww, I'm so glad y'all got it, perfect timing huh?!!  Can't wait to see pics especially w/the skirts you make because I know they'll be adorable.  I know how you feel about Walmart, it's one of my least fav places too.  I did go last night, however, to see if I could find any cool Disney fabric.  I was wrong.  They only had a few and all of them looked like the dye had already run.  So I'm going to have suck it up and go to Joann this weekend.



princessmom29 said:


> I am going patternless for the latest big give (michelle+5) So wish me luck. I am thinking a simple halter ans skirt shouldn't be too hard, i hope??? On the up side I got some relly cute cheetah girls fabric that is pink and black cheetah print for it. I am going to trim in black. Wish me luck! I got extra frabric in case it is a disaster.



Fun!!  I love going patternless, it really gets the creative juices going.  I bought some pink/brown knit cheetah print to make the girls some jammies hopefully this weekend.


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> Tifani, have you found any more about what kinds of things they are going to want? I was thinking that when I looked, the only thing it said about the girl is that she will wear tank tops, t-shirts and headbands. Is that all they want?  Can you try to get some more ideas out of the Mom so we will know what they like? Maybe have her look through the Photobucket account and let us know what they like.



BIG GIVE ROBIN+5

I pmed the mom and asked what kind of things Morgan (11) would like to wear.  She said that she likes shorts, skorts, and twirly skirts with tank tops or t-shirts.

*Karen:  *We need more house pictures!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> BIG GIVE ROBIN+5
> 
> I pmed the mom and asked what kind of things Morgan (11) would like to wear.  She said that she likes shorts, skorts, and twirly skirts with tank tops or t-shirts.
> 
> *Karen:  *We need more house pictures!



Thanks Heather! 

And, I agree, Karen, where are those pictures!!!!


----------



## kjbrown

Hello all,

Quick question...I have the Disney SE270 sewing machine with embroidery.  Do you all just use the Brother memory cards, not use any cards at all, pay $$$ to have that software so you can create your own stuff, pay less $$ to have the software that lets you write stuff to a card and buy/get downloads from the internet?

Of course, this question is for those of you with a sewing machine that does embroidery!  

Okay, so that may not have been a quick question.   

TIA!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Lookky, Looky what I did today with my new machine!  I didn't buy fabric yesterday and I have been wanting to do one of those shirts to dresses.  So, while I was out picking up dinner, I went into Fred's and found a shirt and made this today.  Not perfect, but Moonk likes it!  






Don't pay attention to the pocket that is still kinda there...I can't find my seam ripper...so I have to go buy a new one to finish taking the pocket off.


----------



## karebear1

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Now the storm  you get...     Are you crazy...get in the house.  I am terrified of storms!  When Fran came thru NC several years ago, we had a tornado go thru our back yard and knock down 12 trees.  Somehow, by the grace of God, none hit the house.  But I did end up with a tree on my car, that had just been repaird from a wreck!
> 
> So...up to date...hmmm...did anything exciting happen for me yesterday...
> 
> Why, thanks for asking!
> 
> Yes it did...DH took me to pick out my new sewing machine!!!  He was afraid to do it himself and didn't want the sale to end at Joann's.  So I got my birthday present a little early.
> 
> Can I just say....i NEEDED to upgrade.  That thing is soooo quite!  You can barely hear it compared to the 50's Singer!
> 
> We played with it some last night...trying out some of the stitches...that are soooo cool!
> 
> So...I'm off to sew...talk to you guys later!  Have a great day!  I will!



Happy Early B-day and Congrats on the new sewing machine!! How exciting! What are your 1st projects on that new machine gonna be??

If I had experienced what you did with Fran- I KNOW I'd be afraid of those storms too! How terrifying!



mytwotinks said:


> Now they are saying that overuse of antibiotics is linked to breast cancer.  The doctor actually made some ugly comment like "but if you want me to keep pumping her full of antibiotics anyway, we can do that"  as if I don't care whether or not she gets breast cancer in the future.  Yeah, he caught me! What an #^$&@)!  I'd love another option, but he isn't giving me one, so what am I supposed to do.  He has decided that I am just a mom who is going to constantly beg for antibiotics (he said this a couple of weeks ago ) so when I am saying she is sick he is treating it like I am just looking for a reason to beg for the meds.



Is there any way to get her a new Dr.? Surely your insurance must cover other Dr.'s that specialize other then the one you have now. It really is time! This is just so sad.



HeatherSue said:


> *Karen:  *We need more house pictures!





teresajoy said:


> And, I agree, Karen, where are those pictures!!!!



GOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH!!! You guys are so pushy! But...... If you insist!!  

Great room: Still needs stuff up on the walls. I plan on framing all my cross stitch samplers and putting them up on the wall behind the tv and I need new lamps and stuff for the coffee table. Otherwise- it's done.










Here's oneside of the kitchen: We plan on taking the counters off and replacing them with granite.






Kitchen view from the morning room:






Morning/Breakfast room: This is where we eat- I love this room- it's so beautiful in the morning with the sun coming through!






That's it for the most part. You've already seen my craft room right??

Now.............. I wanna see your houses! Turn about is fair play!!  So come on everyone! Let's see where you live to! PLEASE!


----------



## karebear1

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Lookky, Looky what I did today with my new machine!  I didn't buy fabric yesterday and I have been wanting to do one of those shirts to dresses.  So, while I was out picking up dinner, I went into Fred's and found a shirt and made this today.  Not perfect, but Moonk likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pay attention to the pocket that is still kinda there...I can't find my seam ripper...so I have to go buy a new one to finish taking the pocket off.



SOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!! Great job!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Ladies I was going to multi quote but Mr D will not let me lol. He is not liking having a baby sister, yesterday he was just looking at me like why mommy why lol. Shelby is holding Miss D because she is not tired at all. Anyone have twins and advice lmao. I am going to be exhausted before they start sleeping through the night I think! 

sahm1000 I did not know you were in Dallas! Yes we are on the same schedule lol I had Little D on one and Miss D has that fresh from God attitude so I am hoping in the next few days I can get her on his schedule! We are always in Dallas though! Like I have to be there at least once a week for the next month! We will have to have lunch or something one time ... when things calm down and we get a handle on having babies again lol. 

Adoptionmama just remember all about CPS  Not just the pretty part and I know you know what I am talking about I am sure . Babies are the sweetest ever though. That I cannot deny lol. We are lucky I think we have a placement person excited about us. She called and placed both our kiddos with us. I was not aware how hard it is to place infants! And then AA and other race infants it is even harder ... how sad is that? Anyway so even if these two do not stay long or forever I am sure there will be more just around the bend.

OK DH is home I am gonig to take a nap while I still can! I am resolved though that I am not getting my nursery done anytime soon.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

karebear1 said:


> Kitchen view from the morning room:




Oh!  You have my door!  I so want that Pantry door but can't talk DH into it!  

The house is beautiful and CLEAN!  Jealous!


----------



## twob4him

*Hello All! * 
I am back from our vacation to Lancaster PA and Hershey Park! However...now I am in the midst of DD10's 4H Fair! It's day and night for 3 days so I won't probably be on until Saturday. Then I need to catch up!!!! I missed you all and can't wait read everything and see about catching up on my trip reports too....please be patient.....I don't want anyone to think I am not following along.


A big thank you to all the kind comments about the playroom/sewing room. Its not quite that neat in the midst of a project but I do clean it up after each one and the girls have to clean it up every week so I can vacuum!  


I did get to stop at a few quilt shops in Lancaster...specifically in Intercourse and Bird-in-Hand   Gotta love the names... It was absolutely heaven to be in a shop with so much gorgeous fabric  







My DH got in a big conversation with an Amish Quilt Shop owner and so I started buying up fabric  for a someone special! Its a surprise! (Twins and 2 more  ) In any case, I am working on uploading and labeling pics and getting organized. 

I will see you all soonerish....Love and Hugs


----------



## HeatherSue

karebear1 said:


> That's it for the most part. You've already seen my craft room right??
> 
> Now.............. I wanna see your houses! Turn about is fair play!!  So come on everyone! Let's see where you live to! PLEASE!



WOW KAREN!!!! It's absolutely gorgeous!! We have the same color walls in our kitchen/breakfast area!!  We also have the same color of wood furniture in our living rooms and the same color of leather chair!  If you'd like to see some pics of my house right after we finished it, here's a link to my photobucket album.  There are some pictures in there of houses we've rehabbed, too.  If you see a REALLY GROSS toilet, that's a "before" picture!  Most of the finished pictures of our house are the ones titled 4-24.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...all&special_track=album_paginate_top_view_all

I got a lot of the stuff for my house (sinks, light fixtures, mantel, stained glass transoms) off of the internet, ebay in particular!!


----------



## Clutterbug

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Lookky, Looky what I did today with my new machine!  I didn't buy fabric yesterday and I have been wanting to do one of those shirts to dresses.  So, while I was out picking up dinner, I went into Fred's and found a shirt and made this today.  Not perfect, but Moonk likes it!



Hurray for a new machine!   
The dress looks great and your DD is a cutie!




karebear1 said:


> Morning/Breakfast room: This is where we eat- I love this room- it's so beautiful in the morning with the sun coming through!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for the most part. You've already seen my craft room right??
> 
> Now.............. I wanna see your houses! Turn about is fair play!!  So come on everyone! Let's see where you live to! PLEASE!



You have a beautiful home!  I'm so glad you posted your pictures because I've been contemplating that green color for my entry/kitchen/dining room and I have such a hard time visualizing it.  My trim and cabinets are the color of your trim and I love how that looks!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## t-beri

Thanks Heather, I was getting on that when I had to leave to pick up my FIL- his starter went and he was stuck at the grocery store.  

I haven't even cut fabric yet.  I have had to run around and run around.  I have to go get Lily from my Grands and THEN sewing.  I still have to go to sports authority for Lily's crocs.  It wouldn't be a big deal if my mom hadn't bought them for her (and the boys) just for the trip.  SO I am off to get the croc replacements and THEN I'll come back and sew, it's better if I sew later anyway. I can pack and do Walmart in the middle of the night- I never sleep the night before we leave for WDW...but we usually aren't going straight to the park, so I'd probably be better off to try.

DH made me buy tickets to the AMC in DTD to see DARK KNIGHT tomorrow night.  WE ARE LEAVENG MK TO GO TO A BATMAN MOVIE ......shall he NEVER doubt my devotion to him.
On the bright side...I   Heath Ledger.  I am making an RIP Heath shirt to wear.   

Gotta go do work. 
...t.


----------



## lovesdumbo

ms_mckenna said:


> I got a precious 3 day old baby girl!


How exciting for you and how lucky for her! 



teresajoy said:


> There aren't many places where you could say that and have people not think you were totally nuts!!!


 I love your new bookmarks link in your signature!!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> I Need Help!!
> Ok so these are for the party for "mermaid lagoon" to be exact, so the part I need help with is: I don't what to use for the Boy mermaid aka Lucas the mermaids hair! I baked up some ribbon for Sophia the mermaid. Should I paint it on, use ribbon, something else. I'm just not sure!! These seemed like a good Idea at the time and the kids really loved "becoming mermaids" but I don't want his to look silly like it does right now being bald. So PLEASE HELP ME!! I need some creative juices


Those are so cute!  Could you stiffen the ribbon and give him a spike hair style?



minnie2 said:


> Kyle' turns 6 next friday and I just can't get into his party!  I feel bad but between Rocky and my back killing me I just am not excited about doing anything.  Of course i better get excited it is on the 26th!


 Hope you find inspiration soon!



minnie2 said:


> I know I need a ruffler foot big time but after the expense of Rocky there is no way.  So I am left to do it the old fashioned way but for some reason it isn't working for me!!!!!!
> 
> I am making a patchwork twirl and I actually have 4 rows so my last row (which I think it was LisaZoe) said to start from the bottom and work my way up.  Well I put my basting stitch in with my machine and I started gently pulling and it just seemed like the ruffle wouldn't keep even though I was holding it so it wouldn't move.  Then my thread broke!  So I figure I would start from the other end and see what happened and put a new basting stitch in where it broke when I got there.  Well it still doesn't seem to be working!!!!
> 
> My thought/ question is should I put a basting stitch in only a few sections/patches/squares then ruffle them and then repeat through the whole row?
> 
> any idea to help me would be greatly appreciated!


I had lots of trouble with breaking thread on my first twirl skirt too.  I now zig zag over dental floss and I do break up my stitching in quarters.  It isn't perfect but it still looks fine and I save my sanity.




Clutterbug said:


> I forget if it was on this thread or the last one when I was catching up, but someone was talking about towel pants.  I decided that they sounded like a great idea for my kids' pool field trip today.  So, I picked up some cheap beach towels and went to work last night.  I used CarlaC's Easy Fit pants pattern and it was great!  I whipped up 2 pairs a little over an hour.  I was able to use the hem of the towel for the leg bottom hem so that was one less step.  Both kids loved them.  Sorry no pictures because it was bedtime when I finished and they went right into their backpacks for the pool trip today.


Sounds cute.  Would love to see them.




t-beri said:


> I just got to my MIL's to start on Lily's peasant top (for her storybook twir) and a mini minnie patchwork twirl and GUESS what was on the doorstep???
> 
> That's right!  Her beautiful cloud of fluffy heaven from Momas Touch.  I  it!  Thank you so much Lisa (designingmouse)    It is perfect!!!!  Lily won't take it off.  Unfortunately I left her storybook twirl at the house to get packed so I'm gonna have to sew the other one really fast so I can see it underneath a skirt
> 
> It is so soft and fluffy and you know what? It even smells good  YAY!
> 
> Now.  I am at T -16.5 hours and I have to
> 
> 1. cut out her peasant top, my MIL is going to sew it if I don't have time since she is off tomorrow and she's not wearing it until Sat, when my inlaws are joining us.
> 
> 2. Sew a 2 tier patchwork skirt.  I decided to shorten it b/c I am crunched for time and w/ the casing and 2" ruffle that gives it a finished length of 13" which is just about knee length.
> 
> 3. Attach Lily's appliques to her tees (x2)
> 
> 4. Return her crocs and drive a half hour away to get her new ones.
> 
> I would like to point out here that I am going to WDW CROCLESS
> 
> Go to the store for diapers and supplies ( I can do this last cause walmart is open 24 hrs.- I hate that place but sometimes it is a necessary evil)
> wash the laundry we need to take w/ us pack and clean out the car.
> 
> So, I guess I'd better go sew.  I would post pettis pictures but I'm at my MIL's and I don't know how to upload her camera....when she gets home I'll have her do it and maybe we'll have pics of the skirts by then too.....
> 
> ...t.


You're going to have such a great time no matter what is done!  Can you buy Crocs at Disney?



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Lookky, Looky what I did today with my new machine!  I didn't buy fabric yesterday and I have been wanting to do one of those shirts to dresses.  So, while I was out picking up dinner, I went into Fred's and found a shirt and made this today.  Not perfect, but Moonk likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pay attention to the pocket that is still kinda there...I can't find my seam ripper...so I have to go buy a new one to finish taking the pocket off.


Congrats on the new machine!  So cute!



karebear1 said:


> GOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH!!! You guys are so pushy! But...... If you insist!!
> Now.............. I wanna see your houses! Turn about is fair play!!  So come on everyone! Let's see where you live to! PLEASE!


Beautiful!  I'm too busy sewing to clean so you won't see any photos of my house anytime soon-maybe outside....


----------



## HeatherSue

twob4him said:


> *Hello All! *
> I am back from our vacation to Lancaster PA and Hershey Park! However...now I am in the midst of DD10's 4H Fair! It's day and night for 3 days so I won't probably be on until Saturday. Then I need to catch up!!!! I missed you all and can't wait read everything and see about catching up on my trip reports too....please be patient.....I don't want anyone to think I am not following along.
> 
> 
> A big thank you to all the kind comments about the playroom/sewing room. Its not quite that neat in the midst of a project but I do clean it up after each one and the girls have to clean it up every week so I can vacuum!
> 
> 
> I did get to stop at a few quilt shops in Lancaster...specifically in Intercourse and Bird-in-Hand   Gotta love the names... It was absolutely heaven to be in a shop with so much gorgeous fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH got in a big conversation with an Amish Quilt Shop owner and so I started buying up fabric  for a someone special! Its a surprise! (Twins and 2 more  ) In any case, I am working on uploading and labeling pics and getting organized.
> 
> I will see you all soonerish....Love and Hugs



I LOVE the picture of you in the fabric store.  How cute!!!  Glad to have you back!

*TheMoonksMom: * I keep trying to add your post to my multi-quotes and it dissapears.  I just wanted to tell you congrats on your new sewing machine!!  I love the shirt/dress you made, how cute!!!


----------



## minnie2

princesskayla said:


> Have you tried sewing zig zag stitches over an elastic thread? I have found that works the best for me. My thread kept breaking too.





mytwotinks said:


> Of course, I'm excited to see everyone's different button shirts!
> 
> Riley had been on antibiotics from 6 mos. to 9 years almost non-stop.  Everytime she went off she got another infection.  A year ago in april she had deflux (a minor surger that injected protein into her uraters to keep them from being able to pull the urine up into her kidney) she went 6 mos. infection free and then almost another 6 mos. after that.  I told the nurse yesterday that I want to think about that again.  She is having really major bladder spasms that are causing her not to be able to go sometimes.  I think that until her bladder gets some relief from all of these infections it is not going to "settle down" and get better.
> 
> 
> Now they are saying that overuse of antibiotics is linked to breast cancer.  The doctor actually made some ugly comment like "but if you want me to keep pumping her full of antibiotics anyway, we can do that"  as if I don't care whether or not she gets breast cancer in the future.  Yeah, he caught me! What an #^$&@)!  I'd love another option, but he isn't giving me one, so what am I supposed to do.  He has decided that I am just a mom who is going to constantly beg for antibiotics (he said this a couple of weeks ago ) so when I am saying she is sick he is treating it like I am just looking for a reason to beg for the meds.




Any word on the Mayo?  How is she feeling?

 I am so jealous of all these big beautiful houses!  I love my old house but some times I really miss the space I could have had if we chose to build instead of going with an old house.

I will try to post some pics either later or tomorrow.  not in the mood to fight with Apature and photobucket.  

thanks for the help with the old fashioned ruffling technique.  I got the bottom row of ruffles done it wiped my back out!  So sadly I might have to do a row aday for my health!    I figured out the problem though I was pulling it too tight and one of the materials I used was kind of thick so it was hard to ruffle.  Why do I always pick the hard projects to start with! No simple beginner stuff for me!  UGH!  

can you all tell I am in a bad mood!  Sorry!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Does anyone have a Husqvarna Sapphire machine?  I went to look at new machines at lunch.  She told me to sit down and try it out but I was afraid I would walk out with one if I did that.


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> *Hello All! *
> I am back from our vacation to Lancaster PA and Hershey Park! However...now I am in the midst of DD10's 4H Fair! It's day and night for 3 days so I won't probably be on until Saturday. Then I need to catch up!!!! I missed you all and can't wait read everything and see about catching up on my trip reports too....please be patient.....I don't want anyone to think I am not following along.
> 
> 
> A big thank you to all the kind comments about the playroom/sewing room. Its not quite that neat in the midst of a project but I do clean it up after each one and the girls have to clean it up every week so I can vacuum!
> 
> 
> I did get to stop at a few quilt shops in Lancaster...specifically in Intercourse and Bird-in-Hand   Gotta love the names... It was absolutely heaven to be in a shop with so much gorgeous fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH got in a big conversation with an Amish Quilt Shop owner and so I started buying up fabric  for a someone special! Its a surprise! (Twins and 2 more  ) In any case, I am working on uploading and labeling pics and getting organized.
> 
> I will see you all soonerish....Love and Hugs


That quilt shop look amazing-what a great photo!   Goodluck with 4H.



HeatherSue said:


> Most of the finished pictures of our house are the ones titled 4-24.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...all&special_track=album_paginate_top_view_all
> 
> I got a lot of the stuff for my house (sinks, light fixtures, mantel, stained glass transoms) off of the internet, ebay in particular!!


Another beautiful home!


----------



## SallyfromDE

luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #4 outfit today!  I will probably ship it on Friday



What a brilliant idea!! Love it!



disneymommieof2 said:


> I Need Help!!
> Ok so these are for the party for "mermaid lagoon" to be exact, so the part I need help with is: I don't what to use for the Boy mermaid aka Lucas the mermaids hair! I baked up some ribbon for Sophia the mermaid. Should I paint it on, use ribbon, something else. I'm just not sure!! These seemed like a good Idea at the time and the kids really loved "becoming mermaids" but I don't want his to look silly like it does right now being bald. So PLEASE HELP ME!! I need some creative juices



Such a cute idea. What about curling some pipe cleaners and glueing them on. A brisseled brush. Loopy stuff.  I forget the name of it. It's on a wire and has a loopy nylon on it. My sister uses it to make Easter baskets. Glue it across the top.


----------



## sahm1000

I need some pixiedust sent my way!  Something I ate has upset Lilly's stomach and she has GAS!  It happened with both of my girls when they were infants and I was able to figure out that cabbage (from Cole Slaw and Chinese food) upset Grace so I never ate that again and I still won't eat it when I am nursing and corn upset Claire.  So clearly I have been avoiding those foods this time around.  But I haven't eaten anything that I can think of that should have upset Lilly.  The only thing that I can think of that might have upset her is onions.  I made shrimp fried rice last night and it had some onions in it, but not a huge amount.  Poor baby has had two bouts of bad gas and she will finally poop but scream when she does.  We are giving her mylicon which seems to help but I really can't figure out if it is the onions.  How do you avoid eating onions - they are in everything it seems!

I just put her down for a nap and I am hoping she stays asleep.  My DH just went to the gym and took Grace and Claire so I have the time if Lilly cooperates to cut out fabric for the girls back to school dresses.  Wish me luck!


----------



## lovesdumbo

sahm1000 said:


> I need some pixiedust sent my way!  Something I ate has upset Lilly's stomach and she has GAS!  It happened with both of my girls when they were infants and I was able to figure out that cabbage (from Cole Slaw and Chinese food) upset Grace so I never ate that again and I still won't eat it when I am nursing and corn upset Claire.  So clearly I have been avoiding those foods this time around.  But I haven't eaten anything that I can think of that should have upset Lilly.  The only thing that I can think of that might have upset her is onions.  I made shrimp fried rice last night and it had some onions in it, but not a huge amount.  Poor baby has had two bouts of bad gas and she will finally poop but scream when she does.  We are giving her mylicon which seems to help but I really can't figure out if it is the onions.  How do you avoid eating onions - they are in everything it seems!
> 
> I just put her down for a nap and I am hoping she stays asleep.  My DH just went to the gym and took Grace and Claire so I have the time if Lilly cooperates to cut out fabric for the girls back to school dresses.  Wish me luck!


   Poor baby Lilly!


----------



## AQW

I hope Lilly feels better soon - for my DD, it was dairy.  I had to give up dairy entirely - including "hidden" dairy in things like Wheat Thins crackers, medication coatings, etc. - until she weaned at 21 months.  And on that bittersweet day - well, let's just say you've never seen a woman run so fast toward a bowl of ice cream!


----------



## AQW

Help:  I NEED HEATHERSUE'S APPLIQUE TUTORIAL PDF!  

The link in the bookmarks isn't working; when I get to 4shared it says the file name is not valid.  Help please?  I have THREE HOURS of an empty house; I'd like to take my first shot at applique without little "helpers" if you know what I mean!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> Here's oneside of the kitchen: We plan on taking the counters off and replacing them with granite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen view from the morning room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning/Breakfast room: This is where we eat- I love this room- it's so beautiful in the morning with the sun coming through!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for the most part. You've already seen my craft room right??
> 
> Now.............. I wanna see your houses! Turn about is fair play!!  So come on everyone! Let's see where you live to! PLEASE!



It's official...you live in my dream house!!!  I won't scare you with pictures of my house...but let me just say that it was built in 1845 if that gives you a clue...and if you are thinking that it's filled with all kinds of cool New England charm...it's not!  We are looking to move within a year or so so that we'll be my next project!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

YOU AND Heather live in my dream houses!!!  Wow ladies!

The only kinda "nice" part of my house is my backyard


----------



## karebear1

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Oh!  You have my door!  I so want that Pantry door but can't talk DH into it!
> 
> The house is beautiful and CLEAN!  Jealous!



Only clean '*** there are no kids livin' here! They're all grown!


----------



## karebear1

twob4him said:


> *Hello All! *
> 
> I am back from our vacation to Lancaster PA and Hershey Park! However...now I am in the midst of DD10's 4H Fair! It's day and night for 3 days so I won't probably be on until Saturday.
> 
> I did get to stop at a few quilt shops in Lancaster...specifically in Intercourse and Bird-in-Hand   Gotta love the names... It was absolutely heaven to be in a shop with so much gorgeous fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH got in a big conversation with an Amish Quilt Shop owner and so I started buying up fabric  for a someone special! Its a surprise! (Twins and 2 more  ) In any case, I am working on uploading and labeling pics and getting organized.



You sneaky , sneaky girl! Good job!!!   We wanna see those fabrics you bought! That is one beautiful site that fabric store is.

I love 4-H fairs. Is your DD showing anything projects/animals at the fair. The thought of a 40-H fair is just so romantic to me! 




HeatherSue said:


> WOW KAREN!!!! It's absolutely gorgeous!! We have the same color walls in our kitchen/breakfast area!!  We also have the same color of wood furniture in our living rooms and the same color of leather chair!  If you'd like to see some pics of my house right after we finished it, here's a link to my photobucket album.  There are some pictures in there of houses we've rehabbed, too.  If you see a REALLY GROSS toilet, that's a "before" picture!  Most of the finished pictures of our house are the ones titled 4-24.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...all&special_track=album_paginate_top_view_all
> 
> I got a lot of the stuff for my house (sinks, light fixtures, mantel, stained glass transoms) off of the internet, ebay in particular!!



Well then it is official..... if our wall color, wood furniture colors,and leather chair colors are all the same,....... then............You really are cool!  

I went to your pics- all I can say is WOW! I love your garage doors- and the way they angle out the way they do. I've always wanted to own a home with a garage like that. It's really comfortable looking to me.

Love your floors- Brazilian cherry by any chance? I wanted BC floors, but like I said, this was a model home and we took it the way it was. I actually have never really liked light colored floors, but in this house because of all the windows etc. the  light wood looks good. But I love me some Brazilian Cherry wood floors for sure!  

The mosiac work on the floor is outstanding! Did you do that?? Loved the sinks..... ah heck! I LOVED THE WHOLE HOUSE! Beautiful, beautiful home.




Clutterbug said:


> You have a beautiful home!  I'm so glad you posted your pictures because I've been contemplating that green color for my entry/kitchen/dining room and I have such a hard time visualizing it.  My trim and cabinets are the color of your trim and I love how that looks!!  Thanks for sharing!



Glad the picture posting helps you with your color choice- but now we need to see pics when you're done painting. Make them before and afters so we can see the change - ok??  



lovesdumbo said:


> Beautiful!  I'm too busy sewing to clean so you won't see any photos of my house anytime soon-maybe outside....



Like I said- it's easy to keep clean when you stay home and your kids are grown. What else is there to do but clean? But.... did you notice I did not do a close up of everything??  Maybe not as clean as it looks -huh?!?!?! 

Let's see those outside pics!! Woooohooooo!



minnie2 said:


> I am so jealous of all these big beautiful houses!  I love my old house but some times I really miss the space I could have had if we chose to build instead of going with an old house.
> 
> I will try to post some pics either later or tomorrow.  not in the mood to fight with Apature and photobucket.



I love old homes! They have a character that newer homes just don't have.Unfortunately, I just don't have the patience to restore one! I have a friend that owns a big ol' beautiful Victorian home that she has turned into a B&B (www.honeybeeinn.com)- it's gorgeous.... but I sure as heck wouldn't want to do all the work she's done to make it that way! I've often said that if I could buy an old home that was already restored, I'd do it in a  minute. It takes a special kind of person, with the patience of Job to restore one of these kinds of houses! Anyway- I would love to see pics of your home!



lovesdumbo said:


> Does anyone have a Husqvarna Sapphire machine?  I went to look at new machines at lunch.  She told me to sit down and try it out but I was afraid I would walk out with one if I did that.



Such control!  You are one smart cookie! Way to walk outta there without sitting down to try it!!



sahm1000 said:


> I need some pixiedust sent my way!  Something I ate has upset Lilly's stomach and she has GAS!  It happened with both of my girls when they were infants and I was able to figure out that cabbage (from Cole Slaw and Chinese food) upset Grace so I never ate that again and I still won't eat it when I am nursing and corn upset Claire.  So clearly I have been avoiding those foods this time around.  But I haven't eaten anything that I can think of that should have upset Lilly.  The only thing that I can think of that might have upset her is onions.  I made shrimp fried rice last night and it had some onions in it, but not a huge amount.  Poor baby has had two bouts of bad gas and she will finally poop but scream when she does.  We are giving her mylicon which seems to help but I really can't figure out if it is the onions.  How do you avoid eating onions - they are in everything it seems!
> 
> I just put her down for a nap and I am hoping she stays asleep.  My DH just went to the gym and took Grace and Claire so I have the time if Lilly cooperates to cut out fabric for the girls back to school dresses.  Wish me luck!



Sending all the pixiedust a new mommy and baby need! My grandson was the same way for a while. Sometimes it's really confusing isn't it? Hoping she's feeling better really soon!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> YOU AND Heather live in my dream houses!!!  Wow ladies!
> 
> The only kinda "nice" part of my house is my backyard



LOVE the lake in the back! How fun to have that there!! Isn't it everyone's dream to have a river or lake or some kind of water right by their homes? It's always been that way for me. ANd Those little paths are adorable- I can see they took a lot of time to lay out etc. Good work!BUT- we still wanna see your home- it'll be fun!


----------



## jessica52877

Clutterbug said:


> I forget if it was on this thread or the last one when I was catching up, but someone was talking about towel pants.  I decided that they sounded like a great idea for my kids' pool field trip today.  So, I picked up some cheap beach towels and went to work last night.  I used CarlaC's Easy Fit pants pattern and it was great!  I whipped up 2 pairs a little over an hour.  I was able to use the hem of the towel for the leg bottom hem so that was one less step.  Both kids loved them.  Sorry no pictures because it was bedtime when I finished and they went right into their backpacks for the pool trip today.




I had asked about them and whipped up 2 pairs yesterday too! i loved them and can't wait to make more. The kids loved them and put them on after playing on the water slide and wouldn't take them off all night!

i'll try and post pictures later!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

sahm1000 said:


> I need some pixiedust sent my way! Something I ate has upset Lilly's stomach and she has GAS! It happened with both of my girls when they were infants and I was able to figure out that cabbage (from Cole Slaw and Chinese food) upset Grace so I never ate that again and I still won't eat it when I am nursing and corn upset Claire. So clearly I have been avoiding those foods this time around. But I haven't eaten anything that I can think of that should have upset Lilly. The only thing that I can think of that might have upset her is onions. I made shrimp fried rice last night and it had some onions in it, but not a huge amount. Poor baby has had two bouts of bad gas and she will finally poop but scream when she does. We are giving her mylicon which seems to help but I really can't figure out if it is the onions. How do you avoid eating onions - they are in everything it seems!
> 
> I just put her down for a nap and I am hoping she stays asleep. My DH just went to the gym and took Grace and Claire so I have the time if Lilly cooperates to cut out fabric for the girls back to school dresses. Wish me luck!


Poor Lilly!!!  I hope she gets better soon.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> YOU AND Heather live in my dream houses!!! Wow ladies!
> 
> The only kinda "nice" part of my house is my backyard


That is a very pretty backyard. All of these pictures of houses and backyards makes me wish we were building our house already.


----------



## karebear1

Tinka_Belle said:


> Poor Lilly!!!  I hope she gets better soon.
> 
> 
> That is a very pretty backyard. All of these pictures of houses and backyards makes me wish we were building our house already.



When are you planning to build a house? Do you have the land already? Know what kind of house you want to build?? DETAILS GIRL! We need details!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> LOVE the lake in the back! How fun to have that there!! Isn't it everyone's dream to have a river or lake or some kind of water right by their homes? It's always been that way for me. ANd Those little paths are adorable- I can see they took a lot of time to lay out etc. Good work!BUT- we still wanna see your home- it'll be fun!



Oh I wish it was something as exciting as a whole lake!  It's really just a small pond (only about a half mile around)  But we do get some interesting wildlife back there.  The only part I like about it is that my room is in the back of the house and the way our bed faces I literally look out onto the water when I am in bed.  It is pretty.  BUT the rest of my house is just downright ugly and rather embarassing.  But we rent it (yes, I spend money every year to go to Disney and don't own my home...I'll put on my flame suit now!)  But, in my town you can't get a condo for under $400,000 (and we want a single family home) so we are saving and plan to buy next year (when half my pay check isn't going to day care!)


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

here you go...here are some pics of my ugly house!
















Here is DD's bedroom






I should explain why there is a palm tree in a HSM bedroom...her room USED to be Lilo and Stitch and I like the palm tree so I left it up











You'll see what i'm talking about by the "no charm" thing...notice how everything is a little crooked?  It's not my camera!!!


----------



## princessmom29

sahm1000 said:


> I need some pixiedust sent my way!  Something I ate has upset Lilly's stomach and she has GAS!  It happened with both of my girls when they were infants and I was able to figure out that cabbage (from Cole Slaw and Chinese food) upset Grace so I never ate that again and I still won't eat it when I am nursing and corn upset Claire.  So clearly I have been avoiding those foods this time around.  But I haven't eaten anything that I can think of that should have upset Lilly.  The only thing that I can think of that might have upset her is onions.  I made shrimp fried rice last night and it had some onions in it, but not a huge amount.  Poor baby has had two bouts of bad gas and she will finally poop but scream when she does.  We are giving her mylicon which seems to help but I really can't figure out if it is the onions.  How do you avoid eating onions - they are in everything it seems!
> 
> I just put her down for a nap and I am hoping she stays asleep.  My DH just went to the gym and took Grace and Claire so I have the time if Lilly cooperates to cut out fabric for the girls back to school dresses.  Wish me luck!



SOOOOO sorry!!! I had a newborn with colic so I feel your pain!!!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Oh I wish it was something as exciting as a whole lake!  It's really just a small pond (only about a half mile around)  But we do get some interesting wildlife back there.  The only part I like about it is that my room is in the back of the house and the way our bed faces I literally look out onto the water when I am in bed.  It is pretty.  BUT the rest of my house is just downright ugly and rather embarassing.  But we rent it (yes, I spend money every year to go to Disney and don't own my home...I'll put on my flame suit now!)  But, in my town you can't get a condo for under $400,000 (and we want a single family home) so we are saving and plan to buy next year (when half my pay check isn't going to day care!)



Don't feel bad we rented for the first 4 years of our marriage and just built this house in August. DH's job ment that we moved about once a year and I just couldn't go through buying and selling that often. After a quick career change we are now settled only about 10 miles from my parents!     I really never thought we would get here, but we are finally settled with a house of our own! My philosophy it the you know when the time is right for you and there is nothing wrong with renting untill then. We could have bought rigt after we married, but we probably would not have been able to make this move to be close to my parents if we had a house to sell.


----------



## Twins+2more

twob4him said:


> *Hello All! *
> I am back from our vacation to Lancaster PA and Hershey Park! However...now I am in the midst of DD10's 4H Fair! It's day and night for 3 days so I won't probably be on until Saturday. Then I need to catch up!!!! I missed you all and can't wait read everything and see about catching up on my trip reports too....please be patient.....I don't want anyone to think I am not following along.
> 
> 
> A big thank you to all the kind comments about the playroom/sewing room. Its not quite that neat in the midst of a project but I do clean it up after each one and the girls have to clean it up every week so I can vacuum!
> 
> 
> I did get to stop at a few quilt shops in Lancaster...specifically in Intercourse and Bird-in-Hand   Gotta love the names... It was absolutely heaven to be in a shop with so much gorgeous fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH got in a big conversation with an Amish Quilt Shop owner and so I started buying up fabric  for a someone special! Its a surprise! (Twins and 2 more  ) In any case, I am working on uploading and labeling pics and getting organized.
> 
> I will see you all soonerish....Love and Hugs





Your the bestest ! ! ! !  
Im glad to hear that you all had fun.  How was Hershey park?  Did you all goto the factory?  WHere are the photos?  (get on it sister!)

What a great looking shop.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

princessmom29 said:


> Don't feel bad we rented for the first 4 years of our marriage and just built this house in August. DH's job ment that we moved about once a year and I just couldn't go through buying and selling that often. After a quick career change we are now settled only about 10 miles from my parents!     I really never thought we would get here, but we are finally settled with a house of our own! My philosophy it the you know when the time is right for you and there is nothing wrong with renting untill then. We could have bought rigt after we married, but we probably would not have been able to make this move to be close to my parents if we had a house to sell.



Thanks for not flaming me...I should clarify that technically we could afford to buy something now but 1) I like to be able maintain our lifestyle without sacrificing everything we enjoy for a house and 2) in this economy, I'm glad I don't to sell before we buy our "forever" home.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's "for the best"  Until then, I'll drool over everyone else's house!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

The Moonk's Mom said:


> We went to Greensboro...I want to move to that Joann's...it is sooo big!  Had lots of nice fabric...that I will be going back for later...did not want to push DH over the edge by asking for fabric too.  I really want to try something for myself and there was this beautiful Sari fabic there...way too pricey to practice on...but man it was nice!
> 
> I ended up getting the Singer 7470.   I am so happy with it.  I'm makin DD a sundress, I'll post when I'm done.





The Moonk's Mom said:


> Lookky, Looky what I did today with my new machine!  I didn't buy fabric yesterday and I have been wanting to do one of those shirts to dresses.  So, while I was out picking up dinner, I went into Fred's and found a shirt and made this today.  Not perfect, but Moonk likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pay attention to the pocket that is still kinda there...I can't find my seam ripper...so I have to go buy a new one to finish taking the pocket off.



I want to go to that joanns.  Hmmmm what is there in Greensboro that I need to do with the kids?  Is it near that children's museunm?

That dress came out cute.. and I don't see a pocket!



karebear1 said:


> Great room: Still needs stuff up on the walls. I plan on framing all my cross stitch samplers and putting them up on the wall behind the tv and I need new lamps and stuff for the coffee table. Otherwise- it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.............. I wanna see your houses! Turn about is fair play!!  So come on everyone! Let's see where you live to! PLEASE!



I love your house!  Very pretty and nicely done.  Your counters are beautiful!  We have granite and although I like them, I wouldn't mind yours!  



twob4him said:


> *Hello All! *:I am along.
> 
> I did get to stop at a few quilt shops in Lancaster...specifically in Intercourse and Bird-in-Hand   Gotta love the names... It was absolutely heaven to be in a shop with so much gorgeous fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH got in a big conversation with an Amish Quilt Shop owner and so I started buying up fabric  for a someone special! Its a surprise! (Twins and 2 more  ) In any case, I am working on uploading and labeling pics and getting organized.
> 
> I will see you all soonerish....Love and Hugs :



I love the pic with ya'll in the fabric!  I want to be there too!  I need small, nice fabric shops!  And yah for your fabric score!



sahm1000 said:


> I need some pixiedust sent my way!  Something I ate has upset Lilly's stomach and she has GAS!  It happened with both of my girls when they were infants and I was able to figure out that cabbage (from Cole Slaw and Chinese food) upset Grace so I never ate that again and I still won't eat it when I am nursing and corn upset Claire.  So clearly I have been avoiding those foods this time around.  But I haven't eaten anything that I can think of that should have upset Lilly.  The only thing that I can think of that might have upset her is onions.  I made shrimp fried rice last night and it had some onions in it, but not a huge amount.  Poor baby has had two bouts of bad gas and she will finally poop but scream when she does.  We are giving her mylicon which seems to help but I really can't figure out if it is the onions.  How do you avoid eating onions - they are in everything it seems!
> 
> I just put her down for a nap and I am hoping she stays asleep.  My DH just went to the gym and took Grace and Claire so I have the time if Lilly cooperates to cut out fabric for the girls back to school dresses.  Wish me luck!



I am so sorry Lily isn't feeling well.  I hope you figure out what is bothering her belly quick.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> YOU AND Heather live in my dream houses!!!  Wow ladies!
> 
> The only kinda "nice" part of my house is my backyard



Ohhh I want that backyard!  It is so shady and pretty and on WATER!  Yeah!  We want a house with lots of trees and water would be nice!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> here you go...here are some pics of my ugly house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see what i'm talking about by the "no charm" thing...notice how everything is a little crooked?  It's not my camera!!!



you have a very nice house.  If you think that is ugly, I am not posting pics of my house!


----------



## karebear1

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> here you go...here are some pics of my ugly house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD's bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should explain why there is a palm tree in a HSM bedroom...her room USED to be Lilo and Stitch and I like the palm tree so I left it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see what i'm talking about by the "no charm" thing...notice how everything is a little crooked?  It's not my camera!!!



I think this house is absolutely adorable! What are you talking about no charm???  It has loads of charm!! I love the color and the angled walls in the rooms!


----------



## karebear1

mommyof2princesses said:


> I love your house!  Very pretty and nicely done.  Your counters are beautiful!  We have granite and although I like them, I wouldn't mind yours!



We can trade if ya want! I love granite in the kitchen.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mommyof2princesses said:


> Ohhh I want that backyard!  It is so shady and pretty and on WATER!  Yeah!  We want a house with lots of trees and water would be nice!
> 
> you have a very nice house.  If you think that is ugly, I am not posting pics of my house!





karebear1 said:


> I think this house is absolutely adorable! What are you talking about no charm???  It has loads of charm!! I love the color and the angled walls in the rooms!




Thank you both.  I just would like a house that I can do more with...and one that didn't have bathroom as an afterthought since they didn't have bathrooms in 1845!!!  Eventually!!!

Now, onto the sewing..........................


----------



## Lil'DisneyMom

WOW!!! You ladies are so talented! These outfits are seriously the cutest things I have seen!! I LOVE the Alien one!! I have a DD that is 9 months, and I seriously think I need to go buy a sewing machine now and learn how to sew! Adorable!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Lil'DisneyMom said:


> WOW!!! You ladies are so talented! These outfits are seriously the cutest things I have seen!! I LOVE the Alien one!! I have a DD that is 9 months, and I seriously think I need to go buy a sewing machine now and learn how to sew! Adorable!






oh and it looks like we are going to Disney the same week


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

SHAMLESS PLUG TIME.  I made brief updated to my PTR to include a mini-TR from my DLR/LA trip last year.  It's not that thrilling but if you develop insomnia tonight OR are up with a new infant and feel like reading, please do!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> here you go...here are some pics of my ugly house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD's bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should explain why there is a palm tree in a HSM bedroom...her room USED to be Lilo and Stitch and I like the palm tree so I left it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see what i'm talking about by the "no charm" thing...notice how everything is a little crooked?  It's not my camera!!!



The only "cool" thing about my house is, it is only 20 minutes from WDW!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

karebear1 said:


> When are you planning to build a house? Do you have the land already? Know what kind of house you want to build?? DETAILS GIRL! We need details!


I don't know what the type of house would be called. It's one that my grandpa designed (he is a retired (yeah right  ) contractor). It is going to be a pretty good size. 2100 square feet I think  . I don't remember exactly what my grandpa said. I do know that the dining room is going to have bay windows that the sun will shine through during the morning. It is going to have a really pretty vinyl tile that looks like stone throughout the entire house. The bedrooms will have the kind that looks like wood. There is going to be three bedrooms. One for Jenna, the Master bedroom and one for SEWING  . There is going to be two bathrooms. One in the hallway and one in the master bedroom. The bathroom in the Master bedroom will have a bay window over the whirlpool bathtub, a standup shower, a vanity with two sinks along one wall, two clothes closets and of course a toilet. The other bathroom is just plain. It will also have a walk in pantry and a laundry room. My uncle owns a contracting company and he will be the one to build the house. The kitchen is going to be a really nice size. It is going to have an island in the middle. Right now my grandpa is getting the prices for everything to make sure that it will be affordable. He was in the attic of one of his customer's house and he saw this insulation that he had and he said that because of the insulation the attic was actually cold and it was almost 100 degrees outside. He is trying to find where he can get this from and also find out the cost. Building is supposed to start before the end of the year. It will be built on my grandpa's land just across the yard from thier house. I will have to take and post some pictures of thier property for you guys. My grandparents want to put a house out thier for us for several reasons. 1.) I am the only one who helps them with the things that they need help with. I run errands for them even though I am almost 20 miles away. My sister lives out there on thier property and she will not run errands for them. So won't even mow thier grass or anything. 2.) My grandpa is afraid that he will be the first one to die and he is afraid that my aunt will sale the property and move my grandma up to Monroe with her or put her in a home and he knows that if I am out there I will never let that happen to her. Also he wants the property to stay in the family and I think that he is wanting to leave it to Jenna.  Well for now that is all I know about it. Hopefully that is enough details for now.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> here you go...here are some pics of my ugly house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD's bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should explain why there is a palm tree in a HSM bedroom...her room USED to be Lilo and Stitch and I like the palm tree so I left it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see what i'm talking about by the "no charm" thing...notice how everything is a little crooked? It's not my camera!!!


That's nice for a rental. We have never rented anything that nice. We live in a crumby apartment.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I have been finishing up my big give outfit for the past few days and am so behind.  I am taking a break before my last push to get this done tonight.  It is hours and hours of my blood sweat and tears.  There are 9 detailed appliques on it.  Alicia has been so wonderful and understanding that it has taken me so long.  Hopefully she will she why when she gets it.  I will take pics and post as soon as I am done and have Roseanna model it in the morning before I mail it off.

I love all the things posted recently.  I love seeing everyone's houses and Love the alien applique!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> The only "cool" thing about my house is, it is only 20 minutes from WDW!



That's a pretty cool factor to me...even my house would be bearable to me if it was 20 minutes from WDW...although I would miss the Autumn and the crunching of leaves under your feet when you are trick or treating.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't know what the type of house would be called. It's one that my grandpa designed (he is a retired (yeah right  ) contractor). It is going to be a pretty good size. 2100 square feet I think  . I don't remember exactly what my grandpa said. I do know that the dining room is going to have bay windows that the sun will shine through during the morning. It is going to have a really pretty vinyl tile that looks like stone throughout the entire house. The bedrooms will have the kind that looks like wood. There is going to be three bedrooms. One for Jenna, the Master bedroom and one for SEWING  . There is going to be two bathrooms. One in the hallway and one in the master bedroom. The bathroom in the Master bedroom will have a bay window over the whirlpool bathtub, a standup shower, a vanity with two sinks along one wall, two clothes closets and of course a toilet. The other bathroom is just plain. It will also have a walk in pantry and a laundry room. My uncle owns a contracting company and he will be the one to build the house. The kitchen is going to be a really nice size. It is going to have an island in the middle. Right now my grandpa is getting the prices for everything to make sure that it will be affordable. He was in the attic of one of his customer's house and he saw this insulation that he had and he said that because of the insulation the attic was actually cold and it was almost 100 degrees outside. He is trying to find where he can get this from and also find out the cost. Building is supposed to start before the end of the year. It will be built on my grandpa's land just across the yard from thier house. I will have to take and post some pictures of thier property for you guys. My grandparents want to put a house out thier for us for several reasons. 1.) I am the only one who helps them with the things that they need help with. I run errands for them even though I am almost 20 miles away. My sister lives out there on thier property and she will not run errands for them. So won't even mow thier grass or anything. 2.) My grandpa is afraid that he will be the first one to die and he is afraid that my aunt will sale the property and move my grandma up to Monroe with her or put her in a home and he knows that if I am out there I will never let that happen to her. Also he wants the property to stay in the family and I think that he is wanting to leave it to Jenna.  Well for now that is all I know about it. Hopefully that is enough details for now.



That sounds great Crystal.  I would love to build a house (well, pay someone else to build it because I don't have a handy bone in my body!)  How fun to be able to pick everything out.  Can't wait to see pics of the land!  

BTW, Glad to hear that Jenna is feeling better today.  Aisling is anxiously awaiting for her playdate in Lousiana!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneylovinfamily said:


> I have been finishing up my big give outfit for the past few days and am so behind.  I am taking a break before my last push to get this done tonight.  It is hours and hours of my blood sweat and tears.  There are 9 detailed appliques on it.  Alicia has been so wonderful and understanding that it has taken me so long.  Hopefully she will she why when she gets it.  I will take pics and post as soon as I am done and have Roseanna model it in the morning before I mail it off.
> 
> I love all the things posted recently.  I love seeing everyone's houses and Love the alien applique!



Oooh can't wait to see it...9 appliques


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> That's a pretty cool factor to me...even my house would be bearable to me if it was 20 minutes from WDW...although I would miss the Autumn and the crunching of leaves under your feet when you are trick or treating.
> 
> 
> I don't miss Autumn, I took lots of pictures before I left Michigan LOL.
> 
> Actually that is the ONLY thing I miss, the changing of the leaves.
> 
> I am only 15 minutes from WDW it is Saturday and I am driving!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> I don't miss Autumn, I took lots of pictures before I left Michigan LOL.
> 
> Actually that is the ONLY thing I miss, the changing of the leaves.
> 
> I am only 15 minutes from WDW it is Saturday and I am driving!



I'm Officially jealous!!!


----------



## jham

Can't catch up!  Glorib, the Alien is SOOO cute! 

Karen, love your gorgeous house!  And my kids were fascinated by your storm pics!

Moonk's Mom, I love Moonk's dress, so cute! yay for the new machine!

sahm1000--sorry about baby Lilly!  Onions really bothered one of my sister's babies.  




Tnkrbelle565 said:


> YOU AND Heather live in my dream houses!!!  Wow ladies!
> 
> The only kinda "nice" part of my house is my backyard



Gorgeous backyard! I don't know if any part of my house or yard is presentable enough to take pictures!  I have some of when we bought it though...I'll have to go look. 



Lil'DisneyMom said:


> WOW!!! You ladies are so talented! These outfits are seriously the cutest things I have seen!! I LOVE the Alien one!! I have a DD that is 9 months, and I seriously think I need to go buy a sewing machine now and learn how to sew! Adorable!



Yes, you do!



disneylovinfamily said:


> I have been finishing up my big give outfit for the past few days and am so behind.  I am taking a break before my last push to get this done tonight.  It is hours and hours of my blood sweat and tears.  There are 9 detailed appliques on it.  Alicia has been so wonderful and understanding that it has taken me so long.  Hopefully she will she why when she gets it.  I will take pics and post as soon as I am done and have Roseanna model it in the morning before I mail it off.
> 
> I love all the things posted recently.  I love seeing everyone's houses and Love the alien applique!



Wow!  I can hardly wait to see it!!!

I have been working on my Big Give bigdisgrandma outfit today.  I got the top done and I like it!    Lily wants one for herself now.  I'll take pics when I get the skirt done.


----------



## Stephres

mytwotinks said:


> ________________________________________________________________
> Attaching a button with your sewing machine:
> 
> Take the foot off of you sewing machine.
> 
> Set your stitch to zig zag
> 
> Set your length to 0 (or the shortest it will go)
> 
> Find the width that matches the holes. (You can use a not card and match the button up to it till you find a match
> 
> place your button under the presser foot holder (You can get a button foot, but I was taught without it and it is one less step to do.)  Lower foot holder to button
> 
> Go really slow!!!!  I sometimes use my hand wheel when the needle is going to switch sides.
> 
> Go over the button 4-5 times and do a lock stitch
> 
> Button should stay forever!
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> Somebody tell me if I missed a step.



Thank you! Don't worry, I'll let you know if you missed a step (unless you can hear me cursing out my sewing machine from here, lol). Can Teresa include these instructions in the bookmarks, pretty please?  



mytwotinks said:


> So, I got the results of Riley's sample that she left Monday.  She is positive for infection.  I am just beyond knowing what to do.  I am hoping to get an appt. with my pcp monday to talk to her about the referral I need.  I still haven't heard back from Mayo clinic so I also need to give them a call.
> 
> I have no idea what to do.  I am feeling really desperate right now.
> 
> Sorry to keep being such a gloomy guss.



Oh I am so sorry. I asked my friend whose teenage daughter is going through an uti problem for advice but I think you were already doing everything already. She said her daughter had to be on a long term dose of antibiotics and she said it was horrible until they found a understanding pediatric urologist. She said they got the same crap you did until they found their present doctor. I hope you can find someone who understands and can help soon.  



disneymommieof2 said:


>



I would just paint the hair on but I would never in a million years think to make kid sized mermaids, so what do I know!



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



Cute! I love those dresses, aren't they fast? She looks so cute in it!



karebear1 said:


>



Your house is beautiful! I love it and Heather's too. After you are done organizing everyone, can you come down here and fix my house up? 



twob4him said:


>



Look how cute you are! I can't wait to see what you scored!



sahm1000 said:


> I need some pixiedust sent my way!  Something I ate has upset Lilly's stomach and she has GAS!  It happened with both of my girls when they were infants and I was able to figure out that cabbage (from Cole Slaw and Chinese food) upset Grace so I never ate that again and I still won't eat it when I am nursing and corn upset Claire.  So clearly I have been avoiding those foods this time around.  But I haven't eaten anything that I can think of that should have upset Lilly.  The only thing that I can think of that might have upset her is onions.  I made shrimp fried rice last night and it had some onions in it, but not a huge amount.  Poor baby has had two bouts of bad gas and she will finally poop but scream when she does.  We are giving her mylicon which seems to help but I really can't figure out if it is the onions.  How do you avoid eating onions - they are in everything it seems!
> 
> I just put her down for a nap and I am hoping she stays asleep.  My DH just went to the gym and took Grace and Claire so I have the time if Lilly cooperates to cut out fabric for the girls back to school dresses.  Wish me luck!



 and  I hope she feels better soon! 



Lil'DisneyMom said:


> WOW!!! You ladies are so talented! These outfits are seriously the cutest things I have seen!! I LOVE the Alien one!! I have a DD that is 9 months, and I seriously think I need to go buy a sewing machine now and learn how to sew! Adorable!



Yes, please do! It is not addicting at all, lol. 


So I didn't sew today but my husband took me out to lunch!  I was floored! I did go to JoAnn's today but I was buying craft supplies for a camp I am helping with next week and didn't get to look at fabric at all.  Maybe I should finish my pile of "waiting" projects first, lol.


----------



## mrsmiller

sahm1000 sending you  and a  my older boy was colicky and it was a nightmare I remember one time me spent more than 10 hrs holding him, rocking and nothing worked (I did not breastfeed) I was told(by an ER nurse) to use Gripe(sp?) water and it worked wonders!!!! my son was 2wks at the time...


OK LADIES (AND TOM) IS OFFICIAL I DO NOT FEEL LIKE SEWING AT ALL!!!! I HAVE NOT STARTED WITH MY PROJECTS YET,NOT EVEN GETTING THE FABRIC THAT I ORDERED ONLINE (FINALLY!!!) HAS GOT ME IN THE MOOD   I HOPE THAT I FEEL LIKE SEWING TOMORROW!!!



we live in an apartment in Brooklyn (rented) and you will think that for the amount of money we pay monthly(2,000+) will be better looking  and bigger!!! I have to give  the master room to my boys and take the smaller room for me and my husband, the bed along takes over the room   and I do my sewing in my bed (pathetic huh???)and my bathroom is a joke... you have to close the door to be able to fit in it 
in the funny side my husband is 6'5 , 250lb and the toilet is  too small for him    he can only accommodate half of his b**t in the toilet seat (I am 4'11 so I am so glad for my compact size )



But in two more years he will retire and we will be moving to Oklahoma or Shreveport depending where my sister will go (she is in the Air Force)  we will buy a house then, until then I will keep dreaming

Linnette

Teresa: anything yet????


----------



## sheridee32

Well I made the move and i have been sewing i hope to get some pictures posted. I would like to get in on the next give. It would be so cool.
I hope rylee gets to feeling better.
Sheri


----------



## t-beri

I am just stopping by to say See Ya  REAL SOON!!!

Nothing is finished and it is late and I am frustrated w/ everyone I know and I am on my way home to try to wash pack and sew.  Oh and go to wally world.  

I'll be back monday w/ pics.

Have a great weekend!  Hold down the fort for me.


----------



## jessica52877

Here are the towel pants! They were quick, fun and cute!











Dallas' are about 2 inches too long (i didn't hem either side) and want to make sure they fit for next year, as he grows up hopefully they'll just turn into shorter capri style and fit for years!






my friend's daugher we decided to do more capri-ish.

i can't wait to do more and love how the characters fell just right with a little though! now don't everyone go and buy towels before Dallas gets a pirate and power rangers pair! lol!

Sorry, the shift key is messed up and doesn't work all the time!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> The only kinda "nice" part of my house is my backyard


Beautiful!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> here you go...here are some pics of my ugly house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD's bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should explain why there is a palm tree in a HSM bedroom...her room USED to be Lilo and Stitch and I like the palm tree so I left it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see what i'm talking about by the "no charm" thing...notice how everything is a little crooked?  It's not my camera!!!


I dont' see ugly.  I think you're smart not to buy in this market.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't know what the type of house would be called. It's one that my grandpa designed (he is a retired (yeah right  ) contractor). It is going to be a pretty good size. 2100 square feet I think  . I don't remember exactly what my grandpa said. I do know that the dining room is going to have bay windows that the sun will shine through during the morning. It is going to have a really pretty vinyl tile that looks like stone throughout the entire house. The bedrooms will have the kind that looks like wood. There is going to be three bedrooms. One for Jenna, the Master bedroom and one for SEWING  . There is going to be two bathrooms. One in the hallway and one in the master bedroom. The bathroom in the Master bedroom will have a bay window over the whirlpool bathtub, a standup shower, a vanity with two sinks along one wall, two clothes closets and of course a toilet. The other bathroom is just plain. It will also have a walk in pantry and a laundry room. My uncle owns a contracting company and he will be the one to build the house. The kitchen is going to be a really nice size. It is going to have an island in the middle. Right now my grandpa is getting the prices for everything to make sure that it will be affordable. He was in the attic of one of his customer's house and he saw this insulation that he had and he said that because of the insulation the attic was actually cold and it was almost 100 degrees outside. He is trying to find where he can get this from and also find out the cost. Building is supposed to start before the end of the year. It will be built on my grandpa's land just across the yard from thier house. I will have to take and post some pictures of thier property for you guys. My grandparents want to put a house out thier for us for several reasons. 1.) I am the only one who helps them with the things that they need help with. I run errands for them even though I am almost 20 miles away. My sister lives out there on thier property and she will not run errands for them. So won't even mow thier grass or anything. 2.) My grandpa is afraid that he will be the first one to die and he is afraid that my aunt will sale the property and move my grandma up to Monroe with her or put her in a home and he knows that if I am out there I will never let that happen to her. Also he wants the property to stay in the family and I think that he is wanting to leave it to Jenna.  Well for now that is all I know about it. Hopefully that is enough details for now.
> 
> 
> That's nice for a rental. We have never rented anything that nice. We live in a crumby apartment.


That sounds wonderful!



disneylovinfamily said:


> I have been finishing up my big give outfit for the past few days and am so behind.  I am taking a break before my last push to get this done tonight.  It is hours and hours of my blood sweat and tears.  There are 9 detailed appliques on it.  Alicia has been so wonderful and understanding that it has taken me so long.  Hopefully she will she why when she gets it.  I will take pics and post as soon as I am done and have Roseanna model it in the morning before I mail it off.
> 
> I love all the things posted recently.  I love seeing everyone's houses and Love the alien applique!


Can't wait to see it.



mrsmiller said:


> OK LADIES (AND TOM) IS OFFICIAL I DO NOT FEEL LIKE SEWING AT ALL!!!! I HAVE NOT STARTED WITH MY PROJECTS YET,NOT EVEN GETTING THE FABRIC THAT I ORDERED ONLINE (FINALLY!!!) HAS GOT ME IN THE MOOD   I HOPE THAT I FEEL LIKE SEWING TOMORROW!!!


 Hope to mood strikes you in the morning!


----------



## dean556

I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
 thanks all


----------



## lovesdumbo

jessica52877 said:


> Here are the towel pants! They were quick, fun and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas' are about 2 inches too long (i didn't hem either side) and want to make sure they fit for next year, as he grows up hopefully they'll just turn into shorter capri style and fit for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend's daugher we decided to do more capri-ish.
> 
> i can't wait to do more and love how the characters fell just right with a little though! now don't everyone go and buy towels before Dallas gets a pirate and power rangers pair! lol!
> 
> Sorry, the shift key is messed up and doesn't work all the time!


Those look great!!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all



I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> Here are the towel pants! They were quick, fun and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas' are about 2 inches too long (i didn't hem either side) and want to make sure they fit for next year, as he grows up hopefully they'll just turn into shorter capri style and fit for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend's daugher we decided to do more capri-ish.
> 
> i can't wait to do more and love how the characters fell just right with a little though! now don't everyone go and buy towels before Dallas gets a pirate and power rangers pair! lol!
> 
> Sorry, the shift key is messed up and doesn't work all the time!




really cute


----------



## billwendy

dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all



Will keep you and your family in my prayers -  



jessica52877 said:


> Here are the towel pants! They were quick, fun and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas' are about 2 inches too long (i didn't hem either side) and want to make sure they fit for next year, as he grows up hopefully they'll just turn into shorter capri style and fit for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend's daugher we decided to do more capri-ish.
> 
> i can't wait to do more and love how the characters fell just right with a little though! now don't everyone go and buy towels before Dallas gets a pirate and power rangers pair! lol!
> 
> Sorry, the shift key is messed up and doesn't work all the time!



TOWEL PANTS!!! how cool!! I want to make some too - our wallyworld had cute beachtowels on clearance - has anyone made tops to match? The kids always get chilly by the end of the day at the beach - we stay on the beach for the long haul!! lol!!! usually between 6-7pm is when we come off - a set woudl be soooooo cute!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all



Just wanted to send you a hug


----------



## mrsmiller

dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all




keeping your mom in my prayers  


Linnette


----------



## mytwotinks

mrsmiller said:


> sahm1000 sending you  and a  my older boy was colicky and it was a nightmare I remember one time me spent more than 10 hrs holding him, rocking and nothing worked (I did not breastfeed) I was told(by an ER nurse) to use Gripe(sp?) water and it worked wonders!!!! my son was 2wks at the time...
> 
> 
> OK LADIES (AND TOM) IS OFFICIAL I DO NOT FEEL LIKE SEWING AT ALL!!!! I HAVE NOT STARTED WITH MY PROJECTS YET,NOT EVEN GETTING THE FABRIC THAT I ORDERED ONLINE (FINALLY!!!) HAS GOT ME IN THE MOOD   I HOPE THAT I FEEL LIKE SEWING TOMORROW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> we live in an apartment in Brooklyn (rented) and you will think that for the amount of money we pay monthly(2,000+) will be better looking  and bigger!!! I have to give  the master room to my boys and take the smaller room for me and my husband, the bed along takes over the room   and I do my sewing in my bed (pathetic huh???)and my bathroom is a joke... you have to close the door to be able to fit in it
> in the funny side my husband is 6'5 , 250lb and the toilet is  too small for him    he can only accommodate half of his b**t in the toilet seat (I am 4'11 so I am so glad for my compact size )
> 
> 
> 
> But in two more years he will retire and we will be moving to Oklahoma or Shreveport depending where my sister will go (she is in the Air Force)  we will buy a house then, until then I will keep dreaming
> 
> Linnette
> 
> Teresa: anything yet????



I didn't know you were in Brooklyn!  My niece moved there from Kansas recently and Riley and I were there for a week at the begining of June.  She lives in Greenpoint.  Is that anywhere near you?  Next time I'm there we will have to meet for lunch or something!


----------



## mytwotinks

Stephres said:


> Oh I am so sorry. I asked my friend whose teenage daughter is going through an uti problem for advice but I think you were already doing everything already. She said her daughter had to be on a long term dose of antibiotics and she said it was horrible until they found a understanding pediatric urologist. She said they got the same crap you did until they found their present doctor. I hope you can find someone who understands and can help soon.




It is amazing how insensitive the doctors can be!  I don't get it at all.  I keep being told that she is this rare case, but the condition is so common that I have a really hard time believing that there aren't at least some kids who have her same issues.


----------



## mytwotinks

dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all



I'm so sorry.  I have already said a prayer for you and your mom and I will keep saying them.


----------



## jessica52877

i've only skimmed a few pages but seems like quite a few need prayers and pixie dust! i'll be sending them everyone's way.


----------



## GoofyG

I'm needing 2 solid white petties for our trip to DW.  We leave in 6 weeks and mom doesn't have time to learn how to make them.  Does anyone have any ideas?  One of my DD's is very short and the one's on  are too long for her.


----------



## dean556

I made this last week forgot to post pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









sorry they r so big they look right in photo bucket
trying to keep my mind off things so i can wind down n go to sleep


----------



## sahm1000

AQW said:


> I hope Lilly feels better soon - for my DD, it was dairy.  I had to give up dairy entirely - including "hidden" dairy in things like Wheat Thins crackers, medication coatings, etc. - until she weaned at 21 months.  And on that bittersweet day - well, let's just say you've never seen a woman run so fast toward a bowl of ice cream!



Wow, 21 months without dairy products is very impressive!  I don't think I could do it!  

Thankfully, with all of the pixiedust and prayers sent our way, Lilly seems to have gotten over the gas.  Thanks to everyone who sent us some, we really appreciate it!  I guess I'll just avoid onions in case that is what bothered her.  I'd much rather skip onions and have a happy baby than eat them and have her cry for hours.  Onions really arent' that big of a sacrifice, not like dairy!



dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all



Prayers and   are being sent your way!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

jessica52877 said:


> Here are the towel pants! They were quick, fun and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas' are about 2 inches too long (i didn't hem either side) and want to make sure they fit for next year, as he grows up hopefully they'll just turn into shorter capri style and fit for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend's daugher we decided to do more capri-ish.
> 
> i can't wait to do more and love how the characters fell just right with a little though! now don't everyone go and buy towels before Dallas gets a pirate and power rangers pair! lol!
> 
> Sorry, the shift key is messed up and doesn't work all the time!



I love these.  I am gonna have to hit the towel clearance!


----------



## lovesdumbo

dean556 said:


> I made this last week forgot to post pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry they r so big they look right in photo bucket
> trying to keep my mind off things so i can wind down n go to sleep



Very cute!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)

All I have left is final assembly of bodice to skirt portion and then I am done.  the facial features are drying so that will have to wait until the morning.  i am also making bows to go with it.  Do you think I should add pom pom trim around the top part of the ruffle on the skirt part?  I am thinking it might look good but am not sure.  I was thinking yellow.  What do you ladies and Tom think?  I will have Roseanna model it tommorrow afternoon before I ship it.  I want to finish the bows first.

Alice on the halter bodice:




Doorknob and cheshire cat




mad hatter




caterpillar




tweedles and white rabbit




pants (have posted before) queen of hearts and painting the roses red


----------



## teresajoy

dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all


I'm so sorry about your Mom. I have no idea how to prepare your daughter. When Grandma was in the hospital the other week, Lydia asked me if she was going to get better, and I really didn't know, so I told her that the doctors were trying to help her, but we didn't know what was going to happen, so Lydia wanted to pray for her. That seemed to help.  



dean556 said:


> I made this last week forgot to post pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry they r so big they look right in photo bucket
> trying to keep my mind off things so i can wind down n go to sleep


That is a very cute outfit!
and your pictures are a great size!



sahm1000 said:


> Wow, 21 months without dairy products is very impressive!  I don't think I could do it!
> 
> Thankfully, with all of the pixiedust and prayers sent our way, Lilly seems to have gotten over the gas.  Thanks to everyone who sent us some, we really appreciate it!  I guess I'll just avoid onions in case that is what bothered her.  I'd much rather skip onions and have a happy baby than eat them and have her cry for hours.  Onions really arent' that big of a sacrifice, not like dairy!
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers and   are being sent your way!


I'm glad Lily is doing better! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)
> 
> All I have left is final assembly of bodice to skirt portion and then I am done.  the facial features are drying so that will have to wait until the morning.  i am also making bows to go with it.  Do you think I should add pom pom trim around the top part of the ruffle on the skirt part?  I am thinking it might look good but am not sure.  I was thinking yellow.  What do you ladies and Tom think?  I will have Roseanna model it tommorrow afternoon before I ship it.  I want to finish the bows first.
> 
> Alice on the halter bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob and cheshire cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweedles and white rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pants (have posted before) queen of hearts and painting the roses red


WOW! That is amazing!!!

boy, a bunch of my multiquotes disapeared!!! Some gorgeous houses pictures were posted!!! And, those towel pants are cute!!

And, I think it was Lovesdumbo that commented on my new bookmark link, Thanks!  That was one sweet machine, it used glue to sew! Don't you just love my haircut?? It seems I had a series of unfortunate haircuts!  I just HATED that haircut though! I thought it was ugly at the time!


----------



## teresajoy

I almost forgot, I found a really cute reversible wrap skirt tutorial today. Heather told me I should post it so everyone was sure to see it!

http://whatdidshedotoday.wordpress....er-tutorial-for-the-wrap-skirt-april-26-2008/

This lady also has a cute little wrap dress tutorial on her site. 

I put these in the bookmarks too. Actually, I think maybe I still need to add the dress one, but I'll get to that tomorrow, I need to get to bed!!!


----------



## disneymommieof2

disneylovinfamily- WOW That is definitely worth waiting for!!  to your applique skills!! 


We had a great day the boys had so much fun at the play! It was hilarious. 

And I decided on stiffened ribbon for the hair, it's already dry just need to cut and glue it on. Lucas said his mermaid has black hair so black it is! I didn't have any blonde-ish light brown colored ribbon. 
THANK YOU so much for the ideas!! My mind is turning into mush. 
I love planning and having fun theme parties but by the finals days before the party my creative juices start to run a little low.I start to get  and  Maybe its lack of sleep. Like a zombie syndrome or something. 
Well anyway I'll have lots of pictures sunday or monday!! I'll just have to catch up then! Good night ladies & Tom!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> BTW, Glad to hear that Jenna is feeling better today. Aisling is anxiously awaiting for her playdate in Lousiana!


I'm glad that the playdate is for here. I don't think I could convince DH to fly two places in one year.  



mrsmiller said:


> OK LADIES (AND TOM) IS OFFICIAL I DO NOT FEEL LIKE SEWING AT ALL!!!! I HAVE NOT STARTED WITH MY PROJECTS YET,NOT EVEN GETTING THE FABRIC THAT I ORDERED ONLINE (FINALLY!!!) HAS GOT ME IN THE MOOD   I HOPE THAT I FEEL LIKE SEWING TOMORROW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> we live in an apartment in Brooklyn (rented) and you will think that for the amount of money we pay monthly(2,000+) will be better looking  and bigger!!! I have to give the master room to my boys and take the smaller room for me and my husband, the bed along takes over the room   and I do my sewing in my bed (pathetic huh???)and my bathroom is a joke... you have to close the door to be able to fit in it
> in the funny side my husband is 6'5 , 250lb and the toilet is too small for him    he can only accommodate half of his b**t in the toilet seat (I am 4'11 so I am so glad for my compact size )
> 
> 
> 
> But in two more years he will retire and we will be moving to Oklahoma or Shreveport depending where my sister will go (she is in the Air Force) we will buy a house then, until then I will keep dreaming
> 
> Linnette
> 
> Teresa: anything yet????


 My vote is for Shreveport. It is only two hours away from someone who sews .  



dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon with pneumonia and kidney failure its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all


 I am so sorry to hear this. I sure hope your mom gets better soon.


----------



## t-beri

Yeah, I know I said goodbye and I know it's 2:04 am but I am printing out Lily's birthday shirt and haven't got to her minnie skirt.  I still have 3 hours to pack and sew????  Ya think I'll make it?  I am giving up on the skirt probably but at least her Cinderella outfit got done. Though she doesn't want to wear it over her petti she threw a fit.  She just wants to wear the petti by itself...I can hardly blame her.  She came in and told me that her stepsisters ripped it.   I can't wait till she meets them!!!
well, it sounds like the printers done, so I guess I'd better go home and iron this on and finish up my RIP HEATH shirt for the Batman opening.  I'll probably sleep through it 

Have a great Friday and a wonderful weekend

BTW when I get home and am less pressed for time I'm gonna have to try some of those towel pants....very cool 

...t.


----------



## t-beri

i am on my way. I would like to say that I was on time . I haven't gone to bed but I was on time. My family however, well let's just say think we'll be seeing the good morning song. 
Hope it is a beautiful day in your neighborhood

...t.


----------



## PrincessAli

Hi, NEW to this board--I was sent here from the DISIGN Board.  Wondering if anyone makes quilted bags or knows where I might find a pattern for them.
Thanks


----------



## karebear1

disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)
> 
> All I have left is final assembly of bodice to skirt portion and then I am done.  the facial features are drying so that will have to wait until the morning.  i am also making bows to go with it.  Do you think I should add pom pom trim around the top part of the ruffle on the skirt part?  I am thinking it might look good but am not sure.  I was thinking yellow.  What do you ladies and Tom think?  I will have Roseanna model it tommorrow afternoon before I ship it.  I want to finish the bows first.
> 
> Alice on the halter bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob and cheshire cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweedles and white rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pants (have posted before) queen of hearts and painting the roses red



I want you to make one of these for ME!!!! That is so cute!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob and cheshire cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweedles and white rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pants (have posted before) queen of hearts and painting the roses red



Really Gorgeous!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mrsmiller said:


> sahm1000 sending you  and a  my older boy was colicky and it was a nightmare I remember one time me spent more than 10 hrs holding him, rocking and nothing worked (I did not breastfeed) I was told(by an ER nurse) to use Gripe(sp?) water and it worked wondersmy son was 2wks at the time...
> 
> 
> OK LADIES (AND TOM) IS OFFICIAL I DO NOT FEEL LIKE SEWING AT ALL!!!! I HAVE NOT STARTED WITH MY PROJECTS YET,NOT EVEN GETTING THE FABRIC THAT I ORDERED ONLINE (FINALLY!!!) HAS GOT ME IN THE MOOD:I HOPE THAT I FEEL LIKE SEWING TOMORROW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> we live in an apartment in Brooklyn (rented) and you will think that for the amount of money we pay monthly(2,000+) will be better looking  and bigger!!! I have to give  the master room to my boys and take the smaller room for me and my husband, the bed along takes over the room   and I do my sewing in my bed (pathetic huh???)and my bathroom is a joke... you have to close the door to be able to fit in it
> in the funny side my husband is 6'5 , 250lb and the toilet is  too small for him:: he can only accommodate half of his b**t in the toilet seat (I am 4'11 so I am so glad for my compact size )
> 
> 
> 
> But in two more years he will retire and we will be moving to Oklahoma or Shreveport depending where my sister will go (she is in the Air Force)  we will buy a house then, until then I will keep dreaming
> 
> Linnette
> 
> Teresa: anything yet????



I so totally undertand Linette.  I grew up in Queens in an apartment with 6 people.  my parents, myself and 3 brothers.  We had one bathroom to share, and yes you had to close the door to pee!  We did have 3 bedrooms, but my brothers had the master bedroom and my parents got the smallest bedroom!  I had the middle one.  We moved to Long Island when I was a teenager into a 2 bedroom apt with even less space!  At one point I slept in the closet under the stairs!  Once I moved away to the south and got married I finally can sleep in a real room!  So, it will come your way too!



jessica52877 said:


> Here are the towel pants! They were quick, fun and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas' are about 2 inches too long (i didn't hem either side) and want to make sure they fit for next year, as he grows up hopefully they'll just turn into shorter capri style and fit for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend's daugher we decided to do more capri-ish.
> 
> i can't wait to do more and love how the characters fell just right with a little though! now don't everyone go and buy towels before Dallas gets a pirate and power rangers pair! lol!
> 
> Sorry, the shift key is messed up and doesn't work all the time!



They came out so cute!  They would be a hit at the pool!  We still have some towels ons sale at Disney store...they are buzz and tink....maybe I will have to try some!



dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all



Saying a prayer for your mom. Hope you can help dd with the loss.

I don't have anyideas on preparing you dd for it.  We will be in the same boat soon as MIL is not doing to well.  



dean556 said:


> I made this last week forgot to post pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry they r so big they look right in photo bucket
> trying to keep my mind off things so i can wind down n go to sleep



That is really cute!  I love the criss cross design. 



disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)
> 
> All I have left is final assembly of bodice to skirt portion and then I am done.  the facial features are drying so that will have to wait until the morning.  i am also making bows to go with it.  Do you think I should add pom pom trim around the top part of the ruffle on the skirt part?  I am thinking it might look good but am not sure.  I was thinking yellow.  What do you ladies and Tom think?  I will have Roseanna model it tommorrow afternoon before I ship it.  I want to finish the bows first.
> 
> Alice on the halter bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob and cheshire cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweedles and white rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pants (have posted before) queen of hearts and painting the roses red



 WOW!  that i AWSOME!  You are AWESOME!  The pictures are great.  I can tell a lot of hard work went into it.  cAn't wait to see it all together!


----------



## minnie2

sahm1000 said:


> I need some pixiedust sent my way!  Something I ate has upset Lilly's stomach and she has GAS!  It happened with both of my girls when they were infants and I was able to figure out that cabbage (from Cole Slaw and Chinese food) upset Grace so I never ate that again and I still won't eat it when I am nursing and corn upset Claire.  So clearly I have been avoiding those foods this time around.  But I haven't eaten anything that I can think of that should have upset Lilly.  The only thing that I can think of that might have upset her is onions.  I made shrimp fried rice last night and it had some onions in it, but not a huge amount.  Poor baby has had two bouts of bad gas and she will finally poop but scream when she does.  We are giving her mylicon which seems to help but I really can't figure out if it is the onions.  How do you avoid eating onions - they are in everything it seems!
> 
> I just put her down for a nap and I am hoping she stays asleep.  My DH just went to the gym and took Grace and Claire so I have the time if Lilly cooperates to cut out fabric for the girls back to school dresses.  Wish me luck!



 how is she doing this am?



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> YOU AND Heather live in my dream houses!!!  Wow ladies!
> 
> The only kinda "nice" part of my house is my backyard


I would love to live on the water!



karebear1 said:


> I love old homes! They have a character that newer homes just don't have.Unfortunately, I just don't have the patience to restore one! I have a friend that owns a big ol' beautiful Victorian home that she has turned into a B&B (www.honeybeeinn.com)- it's gorgeous.... but I sure as heck wouldn't want to do all the work she's done to make it that way! I've often said that if I could buy an old home that was already restored, I'd do it in a  minute. It takes a special kind of person, with the patience of Job to restore one of these kinds of houses! Anyway- I would love to see pics of your home!


Here is a picture of the original fireplace in our house.  It is right behind me in the office.  I took it right after we painted over the god awful wallpaper that was in here!  





 this is a picture from Christmas eve that is why it is so dark.  It is from the living room ad you can see the foyer and the stairs in it.  My stairs are the same stair that are in our Town Opera house since my house was built by the same people who built the opera house in town.
Yeah I know lots of presents from Santa my kids are spoiled 





This is looking out the window from the kitchen.




 You all have seen the floors when I have posted picts of stuff I have made.  We still have the original inlay hard wood from 1891.  Which has been destroyed by our dogs.  SHHH don't tell DH he hasn't noticed 
You all have also seen the dek because that is where I take a lot of the picutre and the god awful mint green that the house is painted.  It is a victorian so I guess it has to be an funky color.  We call it out painted lady like in San fran wit the old victorians.  Hey I can dream can't I 

 I couldn't get any other pictures to upload for some reason.  Right now my house is trashed from the past week but I will take some once I get it cleaned for Kyle's bday party next weekend.


----------



## Clutterbug

Heather - Thanks for sharing the pictures of your house!  I love your green too!  We have a little bit of the vaulted ceiling/slanted wall thing going on too, so I liked seeing how well yours flows.  Everything here is just white right now. Of course, my whole living/dining/kitchen/entry would fit in your living room... 




karebear1 said:


> Glad the picture posting helps you with your color choice- but now we need to see pics when you're done painting. Make them before and afters so we can see the change - ok??



I will share, but it will probably be a while.  This will be a fall/winter project since we have lots of outside projects to keep us busy right now.

What brand/color is your green?




jessica52877 said:


> I had asked about them and whipped up 2 pairs yesterday too! i loved them and can't wait to make more. The kids loved them and put them on after playing on the water slide and wouldn't take them off all night!
> 
> i'll try and post pictures later!



Thanks for the idea!  Here are my towel capris in action.


----------



## gillenkl

dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all



My father passed away 2 weeks ago and I started preparing my children by telling them he was sick and wasn't going to get better.  Everyday as the situation presented itself I'd tell them how sick he was.  Now, depending on your religion that can come into play and you didn't mention that so I don't know.  We're Baptist so I brought our beliefs in about heaven and what it's like, on a child level.  The morning he died my husband told them, I just couldn't and then we talked about how much we'd miss him and that it's ok to miss him but then bringing our religious beliefs into it again.  I didn't have them attend the funeral services.  Whatever you say, however you say it, it won't be easy and it's ok for them to see you upset about it (but not psycho), but at same time you have to be strong for them.  I would start preparing your child now.  I'm not sure of the age either of your child which plays into it.


----------



## minnie2

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> here you go...here are some pics of my ugly house!
> 
> I should explain why there is a palm tree in a HSM bedroom...her room USED to be Lilo and Stitch and I like the palm tree so I left it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see what i'm talking about by the "no charm" thing...notice how everything is a little crooked?  It's not my camera!!!


What do you mean ugly?  I like it!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Oh I wish it was something as exciting as a whole lake!  It's really just a small pond (only about a half mile around)  But we do get some interesting wildlife back there.  The only part I like about it is that my room is in the back of the house and the way our bed faces I literally look out onto the water when I am in bed.  It is pretty.  BUT the rest of my house is just downright ugly and rather embarassing.  But we rent it (yes, I spend money every year to go to Disney and don't own my home...I'll put on my flame suit now!)  But, in my town you can't get a condo for under $400,000 (and we want a single family home) so we are saving and plan to buy next year (when half my pay check isn't going to day care!)


 No flaming here!  You have to do what you have to do right?  I grew up in a 2 family house my parents didn't own and we had a boat.  No one under stood why my parents would have a boat but not invest in a house.  They felt if they couldn't afford a house then at least they would take a nice vacation every yr.  

We rented for a few yrs before we built our house in GA.  When we lived in Nj there would have been NO way in heck tat we could have afforded to buy a house.  That is why we moved to GA.  


mrsmiller said:


> OK LADIES (AND TOM) IS OFFICIAL I DO NOT FEEL LIKE SEWING AT ALL!!!! I HAVE NOT STARTED WITH MY PROJECTS YET,NOT EVEN GETTING THE FABRIC THAT I ORDERED ONLINE (FINALLY!!!) HAS GOT ME IN THE MOOD   I HOPE THAT I FEEL LIKE SEWING TOMORROW!!!
> we live in an apartment in Brooklyn (rented) and you will think that for the amount of money we pay monthly(2,000+) will be better looking  and bigger!!! I have to give  the master room to my boys and take the smaller room for me and my husband, the bed along takes over the room   and I do my sewing in my bed (pathetic huh???)and my bathroom is a joke... you have to close the door to be able to fit in it
> in the funny side my husband is 6'5 , 250lb and the toilet is  too small for him    he can only accommodate half of his b**t in the toilet seat (I am 4'11 so I am so glad for my compact size )
> 
> But in two more years he will retire and we will be moving to Oklahoma or Shreveport depending where my sister will go (she is in the Air Force)  we will buy a house then, until then I will keep dreaming
> 
> Linnette
> 
> Teresa: anything yet????


 I hope the sewing mood strike for soon!   I enjoy seeing your creations!

I wouldn't be able to afford anything n Brooklyn either!  My brother lives there and things are VERY$$$$$$$ They can only afford a loft.

 We gave up our master to Nikki with the intention of redoing the bonus room attached to the bedroom we took.  We figured we could make it a master bath or a cedar closet.  Well let's just say it is still a bonus room and my king sized bed barely fits in it!  I went from a HUGE master bedroom in GA to a small bedroom with a small closet in a victorian!  Our bathroom sounds like yours too  Since we have a victorian that is old it only really has 1 bathroom and you never have any privacy EVER! If the kids aren't there with me it is the dog.  I look forward to one day taking a shower with out interruption.  



t-beri said:


> I am just stopping by to say See Ya  REAL SOON!!!
> 
> Nothing is finished and it is late and I am frustrated w/ everyone I know and I am on my way home to try to wash pack and sew.  Oh and go to wally world.
> 
> I'll be back monday w/ pics.
> 
> Have a great weekend!  Hold down the fort for me.


Have a fun safe trip!



jessica52877 said:


> Here are the towel pants! They were quick, fun and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas' are about 2 inches too long (i didn't hem either side) and want to make sure they fit for next year, as he grows up hopefully they'll just turn into shorter capri style and fit for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend's daugher we decided to do more capri-ish.
> 
> i can't wait to do more and love how the characters fell just right with a little though! now don't everyone go and buy towels before Dallas gets a pirate and power rangers pair! lol!
> 
> Sorry, the shift key is messed up and doesn't work all the time!





dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all


 I am so so sorry.  I know loosing a dog is o comparison but when we just lost our dog he was really sick so we were just honest with the kids and said he was very sick.  When he was at the puppy hospital we told the kids they were trying to make him better but there were no guarantees.  When the time came and we did have to say good bye I told them it was for the best and that he was in heaven with our at Polie and they were together playing .  He was in no more pain but he would always be with them in their heart.

 I am sorry I pray a miracle happens for you and your family.


----------



## minnie2

dean556 said:


> I made this last week forgot to post pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry they r so big they look right in photo bucket
> trying to keep my mind off things so i can wind down n go to sleep



What a great idea!



disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)
> 
> All I have left is final assembly of bodice to skirt portion and then I am done.  the facial features are drying so that will have to wait until the morning.  i am also making bows to go with it.  Do you think I should add pom pom trim around the top part of the ruffle on the skirt part?  I am thinking it might look good but am not sure.  I was thinking yellow.  What do you ladies and Tom think?  I will have Roseanna model it tommorrow afternoon before I ship it.  I want to finish the bows first.
> 
> Alice on the halter bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob and cheshire cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweedles and white rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pants (have posted before) queen of hearts and painting the roses red


Stunning!



gillenkl said:


> My father passed away 2 weeks ago and I started preparing my children by telling them he was sick and wasn't going to get better.  Everyday as the situation presented itself I'd tell them how sick he was.  Now, depending on your religion that can come into play and you didn't mention that so I don't know.  We're Baptist so I brought our beliefs in about heaven and what it's like, on a child level.  The morning he died my husband told them, I just couldn't and then we talked about how much we'd miss him and that it's ok to miss him but then bringing our religious beliefs into it again.  I didn't have them attend the funeral services.  Whatever you say, however you say it, it won't be easy and it's ok for them to see you upset about it (but not psycho), but at same time you have to be strong for them.  I would start preparing your child now.  I'm not sure of the age either of your child which plays into it.



 I am so sorry!  Hang in there.


----------



## longaberger_lara

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> here you go...here are some pics of my ugly house!


Your house is adorable!  But I can understand being where you arent truly content.  We built a detached garage with a 1 bedroom apartment and lived in that for almost 2 years while we built our house  a family of five!  Talk about togetherness!


livndisney said:


> The only "cool" thing about my house is, it is only 20 minutes from WDW!


That is SO not fair!!
Glorib  your alien dress is so cute!  Now if only my 9 year old would wear something like thathmmm.


disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)
> Alice on the halter bodice:


All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Jen117

Quick Question...  Were you able to make the towel capris out of 1 towel or 2?  I am thinking 2, but want to make sure before I buy.  THANKS!

BTW... I am almost done with my first twirl skirt... Hannah Montana one.  I work Full Time, so my sewing time is limited.  Anyhooo... I didn't use a pattern and it is turning out LOVELY.  A friend is going to WDW in a couple of weeks and wants me to make her 2 skirts for her girls.  I will hopefully post a pic this weekend.


----------



## lillygator

all these outfits are amazing!!

One question - what is the big give?


----------



## jham

disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)
> 
> All I have left is final assembly of bodice to skirt portion and then I am done.  the facial features are drying so that will have to wait until the morning.  i am also making bows to go with it.  Do you think I should add pom pom trim around the top part of the ruffle on the skirt part?  I am thinking it might look good but am not sure.  I was thinking yellow.  What do you ladies and Tom think?  I will have Roseanna model it tommorrow afternoon before I ship it.  I want to finish the bows first.
> 
> Alice on the halter bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob and cheshire cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweedles and white rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pants (have posted before) queen of hearts and painting the roses red



WOW!!   I just do not get how you all do such detailed applique!  I try and I try and mine always have wobbly spots and such.  



minnie2 said:


> how is she doing this am?
> 
> 
> I would love to live on the water!
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the original fireplace in our house.  It is right behind me in the office.  I took it right after we painted over the god awful wallpaper that was in here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a picture from Christmas eve that is why it is so dark.  It is from the living room ad you can see the foyer and the stairs in it.  My stairs are the same stair that are in our Town Opera house since my house was built by the same people who built the opera house in town.
> Yeah I know lots of presents from Santa my kids are spoiled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is looking out the window from the kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all have seen the floors when I have posted picts of stuff I have made.  We still have the original inlay hard wood from 1891.  Which has been destroyed by our dogs.  SHHH don't tell DH he hasn't noticed
> You all have also seen the dek because that is where I take a lot of the picutre and the god awful mint green that the house is painted.  It is a victorian so I guess it has to be an funky color.  We call it out painted lady like in San fran wit the old victorians.  Hey I can dream can't I
> 
> I couldn't get any other pictures to upload for some reason.  Right now my house is trashed from the past week but I will take some once I get it cleaned for Kyle's bday party next weekend.



Beautiful house!  I LOVE that fireplace!



gillenkl said:


> My father passed away 2 weeks ago and I started preparing my children by telling them he was sick and wasn't going to get better.  Everyday as the situation presented itself I'd tell them how sick he was.  Now, depending on your religion that can come into play and you didn't mention that so I don't know.  We're Baptist so I brought our beliefs in about heaven and what it's like, on a child level.  The morning he died my husband told them, I just couldn't and then we talked about how much we'd miss him and that it's ok to miss him but then bringing our religious beliefs into it again.  I didn't have them attend the funeral services.  Whatever you say, however you say it, it won't be easy and it's ok for them to see you upset about it (but not psycho), but at same time you have to be strong for them.  I would start preparing your child now.  I'm not sure of the age either of your child which plays into it.



Sorry about your dad  



lillygator said:


> all these outfits are amazing!!
> 
> One question - what is the big give?



Many of us have been creating outfits and "pixie dust" for some DISers who are about to leave on Make-a-Wish trips to Disneyworld.  You can click on the link in my siggy to read more about it.


----------



## Clutterbug

jessica52877 said:


> Here are the towel pants! They were quick, fun and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend's daugher we decided to do more capri-ish.



Those are great! The character placement did work out nicely. 

I made mine capris too and it left just enough fabric from the middle to make a tote bag or maybe a drawstring backpack for the rest of their swim gear.  That will be a project for another day - LOL!





dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all
> 
> I made this last week forgot to post pic


I'm sorry to her that you are having a rough time.   I will keep you and your family in my prayers.

The outfit is very cute!  I made one very simillar for my DD.  I love the style for older girls.




disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)



Your appliques are fabulous!  They are going to love it!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Here is Roseanna modeling it.  She just woke up and I immediatly made her put it on.  Poor kid.  I will take better pics later when I make the bows and make her presentable!  She is smaller than Isabelle so hopefully this will be perfect!  

One question.  DO you think I should do trim around the russle on the top?  I was thinking red or yellow pom poms but I am not sure.  Opinions???


----------



## minnie2

disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is Roseanna modeling it.  She just woke up and I immediatly made her put it on.  Poor kid.  I will take better pics later when I make the bows and make her presentable!  She is smaller than Isabelle so hopefully this will be perfect!
> 
> One question.  DO you think I should do trim around the russle on the top?  I was thinking red or yellow pom poms but I am not sure.  Opinions???



I think it is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Clutterbug

Jen117 said:


> Quick Question...  Were you able to make the towel capris out of 1 towel or 2?  I am thinking 2, but want to make sure before I buy.  THANKS!
> 
> BTW... I am almost done with my first twirl skirt... Hannah Montana one.  I work Full Time, so my sewing time is limited.  Anyhooo... I didn't use a pattern and it is turning out LOVELY.  A friend is going to WDW in a couple of weeks and wants me to make her 2 skirts for her girls.  I will hopefully post a pic this weekend.




I used CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants pattern and both of my kids wear the size 8.  I was able to use one towel for each pair.  I folded the towel in half the long way and used the hem in the end of the towel as the hem for my legs.  I had about 8-10 (at least) inches leftover in the middle and maybe 2-3 inches to spare on the sides so you could probably still go a couple sizes bigger with one towel.


----------



## HeatherSue

I only had time to read to page 34 this morning.  We are going to the mall to get Tessa  Build-A-Bear (she's been saving up her $$) and I need to get a few items for the Big Give projects I'm working on.  Plus, we'll met Henry for lunch and get to ride the carousel at the mall.  We live about 1/2 hour from the mall, so we don't get out much with gas prices the way they are.

To anyone looking at pictures of my house, I'd like to clarify that those pictures were taken before we moved in and there is construction dust everywhere!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> YOU AND Heather live in my dream houses!!!  Wow ladies!
> 
> The only kinda "nice" part of my house is my backyard


Thank you!
Oh my gosh, I wish my back yard was that pretty!!! That is gorgeous!  Our backyard is all patchy and pretty ugly, with one spot that is always wet, backed by a bean field.



karebear1 said:


> Only clean '*** there are no kids livin' here! They're all grown!


What dirty word did you get edited for, you naughty girl!?



karebear1 said:


> Well then it is official..... if our wall color, wood furniture colors,and leather chair colors are all the same,....... then............You really are cool!
> 
> I went to your pics- all I can say is WOW! I love your garage doors- and the way they angle out the way they do. I've always wanted to own a home with a garage like that. It's really comfortable looking to me.
> 
> Love your floors- Brazilian cherry by any chance? I wanted BC floors, but like I said, this was a model home and we took it the way it was. I actually have never really liked light colored floors, but in this house because of all the windows etc. the  light wood looks good. But I love me some Brazilian Cherry wood floors for sure!
> 
> The mosiac work on the floor is outstanding! Did you do that?? Loved the sinks..... ah heck! I LOVED THE WHOLE HOUSE! Beautiful, beautiful home.


 Karen said I'm cool! Karen said I'm cool!  Oh wait, this is coming from a woman with a penchant for pink boas.... 

Thank you so much for the compliments on my house!  I knew pretty  much what I wanted but not how I wanted it to look, so I had a guy on ebay draw up house plans for me.  He only charged $400 to completely design the blueprints and send us 8 copies!! This guy was amazing!  He changed as many things as we wanted him to until it was just how we wanted it!

The floors are made out of kempas wood.  I'd never heard of it either!  I think they look pretty, but they scrath really easily.  So, I wish we would have went with brazialian cherry, which was my original choice!

The sinks are hammered copper and were made by a guy named Pedro on ebay. They were only $99/each!! Gotta love ebay!  I see he has doubled his price since then, though!

I love the whole process of picking out stuff for a new house and trying to find great prices on unique items.  This is the 3rd house we've built for ourselves.  I don't know how long we'll stay here, but having my mom and dad next door makes me reluctant to leave it! 

We built this house for the price that most people in the area pay for a cookie cutter house that's less than 1/2 the size.  Just one more thing to love about that husband of mine!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> But, in my town you can't get a condo for under $400,000


 OUCH!! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> here you go...here are some pics of my ugly house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD's bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should explain why there is a palm tree in a HSM bedroom...her room USED to be Lilo and Stitch and I like the palm tree so I left it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see what i'm talking about by the "no charm" thing...notice how everything is a little crooked?  It's not my camera!!!


Please point out the ugly parts about your house because I think it's very pretty!  I love the shake siding on the outside!  I love the palm tree in the HSM room.  It's a HSM2 theme!



karebear1 said:


> We can trade if ya want! I love granite in the kitchen.


I've had all sorts of kitchen counters- formica, tile, corian, and granite.  My favorite, by far, is the granite.  It's incredibly easy to keep clean and it doesn't get stains, scratches, or water marks on it!  I LOVE it!!!  My least favorite was corian!  Ugh!  That stuff stained so bad and scratched terribly.



livndisney said:


> The only "cool" thing about my house is, it is only 20 minutes from WDW!



That tops anything I've got, Cindee!!!


----------



## my*2*angels

*Wow!  Everyone has been soooo busy!  And thanks for the email about the Big Give going on over here!  How nice!  I haven't posted in sooo long, but it has been crazy and busy around here and I have been having some health issues, so I just haven't had the time!  I do try to read and keep up sometimes, but I have found it impossible!LOL  Just wanted to say HI and I would like to participate in the Big Give, but I have a few dilemmas!  For one I don't sew very quickly, and I don't get to sew often!  So I don't think I could swing making an outfit!  That being said, I can make hairbows, pony tail streamers or headband, clippies, any kind of hair accessory needed.  So if the child wore hair things, and someone wantssomething to match an outfit, I would be willing to make something and mail it to you so that you can send it with your outfit!  If this is not needed, I'M SORRY, but I just feel like that is the only thing I could possibly swing at the moment!  I think this is soo AMAZING for you all to do for these families!  Once again, this is the VERY BEST group of people EVER*


----------



## Clutterbug

disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is Roseanna modeling it.  She just woke up and I immediatly made her put it on.  Poor kid.  I will take better pics later when I make the bows and make her presentable!  She is smaller than Isabelle so hopefully this will be perfect!
> 
> One question.  DO you think I should do trim around the russle on the top?  I was thinking red or yellow pom poms but I am not sure.  Opinions???



I think it's gorgeous!  I'm not sure about pompom trim, but maybe some yellow ric rac to pull the yellow from the bodice? I'd only add it if you really feel like it.  It looks great the way it is.


----------



## kjbrown

sahm1000 said:


> I need some pixiedust sent my way!  Something I ate has upset Lilly's stomach and she has GAS!  It happened with both of my girls when they were infants and I was able to figure out that cabbage (from Cole Slaw and Chinese food) upset Grace so I never ate that again and I still won't eat it when I am nursing and corn upset Claire.  So clearly I have been avoiding those foods this time around.  But I haven't eaten anything that I can think of that should have upset Lilly.  The only thing that I can think of that might have upset her is onions.  I made shrimp fried rice last night and it had some onions in it, but not a huge amount.  Poor baby has had two bouts of bad gas and she will finally poop but scream when she does.  We are giving her mylicon which seems to help but I really can't figure out if it is the onions.  How do you avoid eating onions - they are in everything it seems!
> 
> I just put her down for a nap and I am hoping she stays asleep.  My DH just went to the gym and took Grace and Claire so I have the time if Lilly cooperates to cut out fabric for the girls back to school dresses.  Wish me luck!



Both of my kids were allergic to cow's milk, so I had to avoid it when nursing.  Just FYI.  It's more common than people think.

Hope she's feeling better soon!

ETA:  Oops, Adrienne said the same thing already!


----------



## kjbrown

disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)
> 
> All I have left is final assembly of bodice to skirt portion and then I am done.  the facial features are drying so that will have to wait until the morning.  i am also making bows to go with it.  Do you think I should add pom pom trim around the top part of the ruffle on the skirt part?  I am thinking it might look good but am not sure.  I was thinking yellow.  What do you ladies and Tom think?  I will have Roseanna model it tommorrow afternoon before I ship it.  I want to finish the bows first.
> 
> Alice on the halter bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob and cheshire cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweedles and white rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pants (have posted before) queen of hearts and painting the roses red



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

We are going to have to cancel our Disney trip.  Mark called and they are pushing his homecoming date to the end of October.  That is an estimate of course but he definatly won't be jome for our trip.  No free dining for me   Hopefully a good code comes out for november and maybe we can go then but I am not sure he will want to.  It will have to be a really good deal.

I am trhowing myself a pity party and going for fabric therapy.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)
> 
> All I have left is final assembly of bodice to skirt portion and then I am done.  the facial features are drying so that will have to wait until the morning.  i am also making bows to go with it.  Do you think I should add pom pom trim around the top part of the ruffle on the skirt part?  I am thinking it might look good but am not sure.  I was thinking yellow.  What do you ladies and Tom think?  I will have Roseanna model it tommorrow afternoon before I ship it.  I want to finish the bows first.
> 
> Alice on the halter bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob and cheshire cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweedles and white rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pants (have posted before) queen of hearts and painting the roses red




Simply stunning!!!!  You need to sell one like this on !!!!


----------



## jham

my*2*angels said:


> Wow!  Everyone has been soooo busy!  And thanks for the email about the Big Give going on over here!  How nice!  I haven't posted in sooo long, but it has been crazy and busy around here and I have been having some health issues, so I just haven't had the time!  I do try to read and keep up sometimes, but I have found it impossible!LOL  Just wanted to say HI and I would like to participate in the Big Give, but I have a few dilemmas!  For one I don't sew very quickly, and I don't get to sew often!  So I don't think I could swing making an outfit!  That being said, I can make hairbows, pony tail streamers or headband, clippies, any kind of hair accessory needed.  So if the child wore hair things, and someone wantssomething to match an outfit, I would be willing to make something and mail it to you so that you can send it with your outfit!  If this is not needed, I'M SORRY, but I just feel like that is the only thing I could possibly swing at the moment!  I think this is soo AMAZING for you all to do for these families!  Once again, this is the VERY BEST group of people EVER!



Bows would be great!  Lots of us are askeered of making bows!



disneylovinfamily said:


> We are going to have to cancel our Disney trip.  Mark called and they are pushing his homecoming date to the end of October.  That is an estimate of course but he definatly won't be jome for our trip.  No free dining for me   Hopefully a good code comes out for november and maybe we can go then but I am not sure he will want to.  It will have to be a really good deal.
> 
> I am trhowing myself a pity party and going for fabric therapy.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is Roseanna modeling it.  She just woke up and I immediatly made her put it on.  Poor kid.  I will take better pics later when I make the bows and make her presentable!  She is smaller than Isabelle so hopefully this will be perfect!
> 
> One question.  DO you think I should do trim around the russle on the top?  I was thinking red or yellow pom poms but I am not sure.  Opinions???



GORGEOUS!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneylovinfamily said:


> We are going to have to cancel our Disney trip.  Mark called and they are pushing his homecoming date to the end of October.  That is an estimate of course but he definatly won't be jome for our trip.  No free dining for me   Hopefully a good code comes out for november and maybe we can go then but I am not sure he will want to.  It will have to be a really good deal.
> 
> I am trhowing myself a pity party and going for fabric therapy.




oh no!  I'm sorry


----------



## princessmom29

disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)
> 
> All I have left is final assembly of bodice to skirt portion and then I am done.  the facial features are drying so that will have to wait until the morning.  i am also making bows to go with it.  Do you think I should add pom pom trim around the top part of the ruffle on the skirt part?  I am thinking it might look good but am not sure.  I was thinking yellow.  What do you ladies and Tom think?  I will have Roseanna model it tommorrow afternoon before I ship it.  I want to finish the bows first.
> 
> Alice on the halter bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob and cheshire cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweedles and white rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pants (have posted before) queen of hearts and painting the roses red





disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is Roseanna modeling it.  She just woke up and I immediatly made her put it on.  Poor kid.  I will take better pics later when I make the bows and make her presentable!  She is smaller than Isabelle so hopefully this will be perfect!
> 
> One question.  DO you think I should do trim around the russle on the top?  I was thinking red or yellow pom poms but I am not sure.  Opinions???



All I can say is wow!!!!!    That is truly stunning!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

disneylovinfamily said:


>



Wow!  It's just amazing.  I like it the way it is, but pom-pom trim would be cute too.  

I like seeing everyone's houses.  If I can find the pics of mine from when we were working on it I'll post them.


----------



## DesigningMouse

disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is Roseanna modeling it.  She just woke up and I immediatly made her put it on.  Poor kid.  I will take better pics later when I make the bows and make her presentable!  She is smaller than Isabelle so hopefully this will be perfect!
> 
> One question.  DO you think I should do trim around the russle on the top?  I was thinking red or yellow pom poms but I am not sure.  Opinions???




That is adorable.  I wouldn't add anything at all to it.  It would distract from the applique' work.


----------



## dean556

well last night was quiet no calls from the hospital.I got up at 5 and headed to see momma.Her blood pressure is really good this morning(yesterday was 69\38) now its up to 138\66. they r going to start her on dialysis.They are also talking about putting a stint in for it? I don't understand this cause she takes blood thinners and cant go through another surgery per her heart Dr.
thought I would run home take a break while they run more test.
  My DH talked with DD this morning she is not taking this good at all. my momma is the only one that could watch dd till she was 5 so they are really really close. I am going to call her Sunday school teacher which she loves to death and let her know whats going on maybe she can help dd a little where as me not being here cant. well I am going to try n eat ad go back
thanks for all the prayers ad advice!


----------



## minnie2

disneylovinfamily said:


> We are going to have to cancel our Disney trip.  Mark called and they are pushing his homecoming date to the end of October.  That is an estimate of course but he definatly won't be jome for our trip.  No free dining for me   Hopefully a good code comes out for november and maybe we can go then but I am not sure he will want to.  It will have to be a really good deal.
> 
> I am trhowing myself a pity party and going for fabric therapy.



 i am sorry he homecoming was delayed!  Look at the bright side you have to go in Nov!  Maybe we can meet up!  I will be there starting on the 16th.  



dean556 said:


> well last night was quiet no calls from the hospital.I got up at 5 and headed to see momma.Her blood pressure is really good this morning(yesterday was 69\38) now its up to 138\66. they r going to start her on dialysis.They are also talking about putting a stint in for it? I don't understand this cause she takes blood thinners and cant go through another surgery per her heart Dr.
> thought I would run home take a break while they run more test.
> My DH talked with DD this morning she is not taking this good at all. my momma is the only one that could watch dd till she was 5 so they are really really close. I am going to call her Sunday school teacher which she loves to death and let her know whats going on maybe she can help dd a little where as me not being here cant. well I am going to try n eat ad go back
> thanks for all the prayers ad advice!



Hang in there I think calling the sunday school teacher is a good idea.  Maybe the stint will help her heal.  Still praying for you and your family.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is Roseanna modeling it.  She just woke up and I immediatly made her put it on.  Poor kid.  I will take better pics later when I make the bows and make her presentable!  She is smaller than Isabelle so hopefully this will be perfect!
> 
> One question.  DO you think I should do trim around the russle on the top?  I was thinking red or yellow pom poms but I am not sure.  Opinions???



I love it even more now!  Don't change or add anything.  I think it looks fabulous!



disneylovinfamily said:


> We are going to have to cancel our Disney trip.  Mark called and they are pushing his homecoming date to the end of October.  That is an estimate of course but he definatly won't be jome for our trip.  No free dining for me   Hopefully a good code comes out for november and maybe we can go then but I am not sure he will want to.  It will have to be a really good deal.
> 
> I am trhowing myself a pity party and going for fabric therapy.



   So sorry it was pushed back.  Hoping a pin comes your way! 



dean556 said:


> well last night was quiet no calls from the hospital.I got up at 5 and headed to see momma.Her blood pressure is really good this morning(yesterday was 69\38) now its up to 138\66. they r going to start her on dialysis.They are also talking about putting a stint in for it? I don't understand this cause she takes blood thinners and cant go through another surgery per her heart Dr.
> thought I would run home take a break while they run more test.
> My DH talked with DD this morning she is not taking this good at all. my momma is the only one that could watch dd till she was 5 so they are really really close. I am going to call her Sunday school teacher which she loves to death and let her know whats going on maybe she can help dd a little where as me not being here cant. well I am going to try n eat ad go back
> thanks for all the prayers ad advice!



Glad to hear she is doing a little better. Hang in there!  Never underestimate the power of prayer!


----------



## LisaZoe

disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)
> 
> All I have left is final assembly of bodice to skirt portion and then I am done.  the facial features are drying so that will have to wait until the morning.  i am also making bows to go with it.  Do you think I should add pom pom trim around the top part of the ruffle on the skirt part?  I am thinking it might look good but am not sure.  I was thinking yellow.  What do you ladies and Tom think?  I will have Roseanna model it tomorrow afternoon before I ship it.  I want to finish the bows first.
> 
> Alice on the halter bodice:



Wow, that is one lucky girl! You did a great job. I agree with a PP that the pompom trim would detract from the appliqué.



lillygator said:


> all these outfits are amazing!!
> 
> One question - what is the big give?



Many who post regularly to this board worked together to make outfits for someone who was going to WDW with her family for the first time since they'd lost a child. The idea was to help make this trip a little more magical since it would no doubt also be very sad. Mousetriper organized that one and it was dubbed the Big Give (I missed how the name came about). I'm not sure how exactly it was decided to continue this but revrob found a Make A Wish family to be the next recipients. We've now moved a lot of the planning and such to a separate board to make it easier to keep up. If you click on the Big Give logo in my sig, it will take you to that other board. Many others have the same logo or similar ones that are links, too, so people can always find the board again if they lose the address.



my*2*angels said:


> *Wow!  Everyone has been soooo busy!  And thanks for the email about the Big Give going on over here!  How nice!  I haven't posted in sooo long, but it has been crazy and busy around here and I have been having some health issues, so I just haven't had the time!  I do try to read and keep up sometimes, but I have found it impossible!LOL  Just wanted to say HI and I would like to participate in the Big Give, but I have a few dilemmas!  For one I don't sew very quickly, and I don't get to sew often!  So I don't think I could swing making an outfit!  That being said, I can make hairbows, pony tail streamers or headband, clippies, any kind of hair accessory needed.  So if the child wore hair things, and someone want something to match an outfit, I would be willing to make something and mail it to you so that you can send it with your outfit!  If this is not needed, I'M SORRY, but I just feel like that is the only thing I could possibly swing at the moment!  I think this is soo AMAZING for you all to do for these families!  Once again, this is the VERY BEST group of people EVER*



We encourage lots of "pixie dust" in addition to the clothes and bigger items. People send notes, coloring pages, stickers, etc. We feel that just getting something in the mail is so fun for most kids so the more the merrier.  if you'd like to coordinate, please come to the board where we're planning current and future Gives (click the logo in my sig).



disneylovinfamily said:


> We are going to have to cancel our Disney trip.  Mark called and they are pushing his homecoming date to the end of October.  That is an estimate of course but he definatly won't be jome for our trip.  No free dining for me   Hopefully a good code comes out for november and maybe we can go then but I am not sure he will want to.  It will have to be a really good deal.
> 
> I am throwing myself a pity party and going for fabric therapy.



Oh, I'm so sorry for the delay. I totally understand the need for a pity party. I'll bring the whine.


----------



## Stephres

jessica52877 said:


>



Oh they are so cute! I love the capri style, but when did Dallas get so big?  



dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all



 I'm sorry.



dean556 said:


>



I love that criss cross style, so cute. She looks so pleased with it!



sahm1000 said:


> Thankfully, with all of the pixiedust and prayers sent our way, Lilly seems to have gotten over the gas.  Thanks to everyone who sent us some, we really appreciate it!  I guess I'll just avoid onions in case that is what bothered her.  I'd much rather skip onions and have a happy baby than eat them and have her cry for hours.  Onions really arent' that big of a sacrifice, not like dairy!



Glad the prayers and pixie dust worked, poor little Lilly!



Clutterbug said:


>



Ok, Megan already has a cover up, but all these cute photos are making me want to make her pants anyway! Those are adorable!



disneylovinfamily said:


>



That is awesome!  I agree that the pom poms might take away from your gorgeous appliqués.



my*2*angels said:


> *Wow!  Everyone has been soooo busy!  And thanks for the email about the Big Give going on over here!  How nice!  I haven't posted in sooo long, but it has been crazy and busy around here and I have been having some health issues, so I just haven't had the time!  I do try to read and keep up sometimes, but I have found it impossible!LOL  Just wanted to say HI and I would like to participate in the Big Give, but I have a few dilemmas!  For one I don't sew very quickly, and I don't get to sew often!  So I don't think I could swing making an outfit!  That being said, I can make hairbows, pony tail streamers or headband, clippies, any kind of hair accessory needed.  So if the child wore hair things, and someone wantssomething to match an outfit, I would be willing to make something and mail it to you so that you can send it with your outfit!  If this is not needed, I'M SORRY, but I just feel like that is the only thing I could possibly swing at the moment!  I think this is soo AMAZING for you all to do for these families!  Once again, this is the VERY BEST group of people EVER*



I see Lisa mentioned the pixie dust section. That's what I am going to do if I can't get myself sewing again soon.



disneylovinfamily said:


> We are going to have to cancel our Disney trip.  Mark called and they are pushing his homecoming date to the end of October.  That is an estimate of course but he definatly won't be jome for our trip.  No free dining for me   Hopefully a good code comes out for november and maybe we can go then but I am not sure he will want to.  It will have to be a really good deal.
> 
> I am trhowing myself a pity party and going for fabric therapy.



 I hope the fabric therapy works! 



dean556 said:


> well last night was quiet no calls from the hospital.I got up at 5 and headed to see momma.Her blood pressure is really good this morning(yesterday was 69\38) now its up to 138\66. they r going to start her on dialysis.They are also talking about putting a stint in for it? I don't understand this cause she takes blood thinners and cant go through another surgery per her heart Dr.
> thought I would run home take a break while they run more test.
> My DH talked with DD this morning she is not taking this good at all. my momma is the only one that could watch dd till she was 5 so they are really really close. I am going to call her Sunday school teacher which she loves to death and let her know whats going on maybe she can help dd a little where as me not being here cant. well I am going to try n eat ad go back
> thanks for all the prayers ad advice!



I think a favorite Sunday School teacher will help a lot! That is such a good idea.


----------



## CastleCreations

dean556 said:


> well last night was quiet no calls from the hospital.I got up at 5 and headed to see momma.Her blood pressure is really good this morning(yesterday was 69\38) now its up to 138\66. they r going to start her on dialysis.They are also talking about putting a stint in for it? I don't understand this cause she takes blood thinners and cant go through another surgery per her heart Dr.
> thought I would run home take a break while they run more test.
> My DH talked with DD this morning she is not taking this good at all. my momma is the only one that could watch dd till she was 5 so they are really really close. I am going to call her Sunday school teacher which she loves to death and let her know whats going on maybe she can help dd a little where as me not being here cant. well I am going to try n eat ad go back
> thanks for all the prayers ad advice!



Depending on where the stent goes, they usually can do it through the groin, it won't be a real operation, just a one inch incision or smaller.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

dean556 said:


> well last night was quiet no calls from the hospital.I got up at 5 and headed to see momma.Her blood pressure is really good this morning(yesterday was 69\38) now its up to 138\66. they r going to start her on dialysis.They are also talking about putting a stint in for it? I don't understand this cause she takes blood thinners and cant go through another surgery per her heart Dr.
> thought I would run home take a break while they run more test.
> My DH talked with DD this morning she is not taking this good at all. my momma is the only one that could watch dd till she was 5 so they are really really close. I am going to call her Sunday school teacher which she loves to death and let her know whats going on maybe she can help dd a little where as me not being here cant. well I am going to try n eat ad go back
> thanks for all the prayers ad advice!




i will continue for you and your family.  When my MIL passed it was very difficult for my DD who at the time was 6.  It was a little hard for her to process right when we told her, but she had lots of questions the next day.  We answered all of her questions honestly and openly.  My MIL lived with us, so they were real close also.  Take care!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Oh...I updated my _*Trip report*_!


----------



## mytwotinks

dean556 said:


> well last night was quiet no calls from the hospital.I got up at 5 and headed to see momma.Her blood pressure is really good this morning(yesterday was 69\38) now its up to 138\66. they r going to start her on dialysis.They are also talking about putting a stint in for it? I don't understand this cause she takes blood thinners and cant go through another surgery per her heart Dr.
> thought I would run home take a break while they run more test.
> My DH talked with DD this morning she is not taking this good at all. my momma is the only one that could watch dd till she was 5 so they are really really close. I am going to call her Sunday school teacher which she loves to death and let her know whats going on maybe she can help dd a little where as me not being here cant. well I am going to try n eat ad go back
> thanks for all the prayers ad advice!




We're still praying for you guys.  The stint sounds like a good idea if it is safe for her.  I wasn't sure about it when Riley was little, but they gave her one for a while and it really did make things so much better.  Less sticks!  Always a good thing especially when you are already feeling icky.


----------



## LisaZoe

Stephres said:


> I see Lisa mentioned the pixie dust section. That's what I am going to do if I can't get myself sewing again soon.



I just added a sticky post on the Big Give board for people to share pixie dust ideas. I know sometimes I get mental blocks when I try to think of something fun to do so I decided there must be others who do as well and would benefit from a place to check when they need inspiration.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Thanks everyone for the great comments on the Alice outfit.  I really love how it turned out also!



minnie2 said:


> i am sorry he homecoming was delayed!  Look at the bright side you have to go in Nov!  Maybe we can meet up!  I will be there starting on the 16th.


Thanks, I will keep you updated on our "possible" trip.  Roseanna's birthday is 11/13 so it would be nice to be there for her birthday.



LisaZoe said:


> Wow, that is one lucky girl! You did a great job. I agree with a PP that the pompom trim would detract from the appliqué.
> 
> Oh, I'm so sorry for the delay. I totally understand the need for a pity party. I'll bring the whine.


Thanks Lisa!  I feel so honored that you think it is good.  I hope to applique like you one day.  Again, I wish you were closer and we could have a real wine party! Zoe and Ro could play and we could relax.  You must come to the east coast!  Lots of fabric stores in nearby lancaster. 

Shopping helped alot and now I have some more stuff to add to my fall line.  I got some great Moda fabric.  I will post pics later.  I need to go sew on my fall line and finish Isabelle's bows.


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> And, I think it was Lovesdumbo that commented on my new bookmark link, Thanks!  That was one sweet machine, it used glue to sew! Don't you just love my haircut?? It seems I had a series of unfortunate haircuts!  I just HATED that haircut though! I thought it was ugly at the time!


Cool machine!  I had a haircut like that when I was young and everyone thought I was a boy. I HATED that!!! Now I have a pony tail and won't do anything else with it out of fear.



t-beri said:


> i am on my way. I would like to say that I was on time . I haven't gone to bed but I was on time. My family however, well let's just say think we'll be seeing the good morning song.
> Hope it is a beautiful day in your neighborhood
> 
> ...t.


Have a great trip!



PrincessAli said:


> Hi, NEW to this board--I was sent here from the DISIGN Board.  Wondering if anyone makes quilted bags or knows where I might find a pattern for them.
> Thanks


I think I saw a pattern for them on www.youcanmakethis.com



Clutterbug said:


> Thanks for the idea!  Here are my towel capris in action.


Great job!



gillenkl said:


> My father passed away 2 weeks ago and I started preparing my children by telling them he was sick and wasn't going to get better.  Everyday as the situation presented itself I'd tell them how sick he was.  Now, depending on your religion that can come into play and you didn't mention that so I don't know.  We're Baptist so I brought our beliefs in about heaven and what it's like, on a child level.  The morning he died my husband told them, I just couldn't and then we talked about how much we'd miss him and that it's ok to miss him but then bringing our religious beliefs into it again.  I didn't have them attend the funeral services.  Whatever you say, however you say it, it won't be easy and it's ok for them to see you upset about it (but not psycho), but at same time you have to be strong for them.  I would start preparing your child now.  I'm not sure of the age either of your child which plays into it.


So sorry for your loss. 



disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is Roseanna modeling it.  She just woke up and I immediatly made her put it on.  Poor kid.  I will take better pics later when I make the bows and make her presentable!  She is smaller than Isabelle so hopefully this will be perfect!
> 
> One question.  DO you think I should do trim around the russle on the top?  I was thinking red or yellow pom poms but I am not sure.  Opinions???


WOW!!!!!!!   I also like it as is without pom poms.



disneylovinfamily said:


> We are going to have to cancel our Disney trip.  Mark called and they are pushing his homecoming date to the end of October.  That is an estimate of course but he definatly won't be jome for our trip.  No free dining for me   Hopefully a good code comes out for november and maybe we can go then but I am not sure he will want to.  It will have to be a really good deal.
> 
> I am trhowing myself a pity party and going for fabric therapy.


I am so sorry. 



dean556 said:


> well last night was quiet no calls from the hospital.I got up at 5 and headed to see momma.Her blood pressure is really good this morning(yesterday was 69\38) now its up to 138\66. they r going to start her on dialysis.They are also talking about putting a stint in for it? I don't understand this cause she takes blood thinners and cant go through another surgery per her heart Dr.
> thought I would run home take a break while they run more test.
> My DH talked with DD this morning she is not taking this good at all. my momma is the only one that could watch dd till she was 5 so they are really really close. I am going to call her Sunday school teacher which she loves to death and let her know whats going on maybe she can help dd a little where as me not being here cant. well I am going to try n eat ad go back
> thanks for all the prayers ad advice!


Hope things continue to improve for your Mom.


----------



## lovesdumbo

We had a cancer scare here this week.  My DH had to have a biopsy Tuesday and they saw a "dark spot" on the ultrasound when they did the biopsy.  DH & I were both convinced it was cancer.  I was worried we would have to cancel our August trip.  We got the great news today that it was just a minor infection.  I think even my Disney hating DH is looking forward to our Disney trip now!  Such a huge relief!!!!!

So I'm going to celebrate with a little retail therapy (DH doesn't do retail therapy) and buy a new sewing machine.


----------



## minnie2

lovesdumbo said:


> We had a cancer scare here this week.  My DH had to have a biopsy Tuesday and they saw a "dark spot" on the ultrasound when they did the biopsy.  DH & I were both convinced it was cancer.  I was worried we would have to cancel our August trip.  We got the great news today that it was just a minor infection.  I think even my Disney hating DH is looking forward to our Disney trip now!  Such a huge relief!!!!!
> 
> So I'm going to celebrate with a little retail therapy (DH doesn't do retail therapy) and buy a new sewing machine.


 OMG how scary!  I am so happy al is fine!


 I am so excited I finished my 1st patchwork twirl skirt!  








And the all important twirl factor!













 Sorry about all the twirl pictures I love the twirl picture!

 Thanks to every one whole helped me calculate how many sqs I needed.  After I sewed them all together I thought I wanted it longer so I added anther tear but now that I see it on her she didn't need it.  
 Next one I think I need to add more material for the base layer where the elastic goes.  
Nikki is going to where this to the Luau in WDW when Kyle and my best friends boys where their bowling shirts.


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> OMG how scary!  I am so happy al is fine!
> 
> 
> I am so excited I finished my 1st patchwork twirl skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the all important twirl factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the twirl pictures I love the twirl picture!
> 
> Thanks to every one whole helped me calculate how many sqs I needed.  After I sewed them all together I thought I wanted it longer so I added anther tear but now that I see it on her she didn't need it.
> Next one I think I need to add more material for the base layer where the elastic goes.
> Nikki is going to where this to the Luau in WDW when Kyle and my best friends boys where their bowling shirts.




Thanks!!!!!

Great job!  Great twirling!!!!  It will look great with the boys' bowling shirts!


----------



## raraloveseeyore

disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is Roseanna modeling it.  She just woke up and I immediatly made her put it on.  Poor kid.  I will take better pics later when I make the bows and make her presentable!  She is smaller than Isabelle so hopefully this will be perfect!
> 
> One question.  DO you think I should do trim around the russle on the top?  I was thinking red or yellow pom poms but I am not sure.  Opinions???



WOW, what a gorgeous child! Ha Ha, what else would I say about my only granddaughter. I think she looks great in the outfit, you once again did a fantastic job on it. Of course everything you make is fantastic. Now you must get started on my stuff for WDW. 
I just got a break here at work, so I thought I'd send you hugs about my baby boy. Every time I think about him being there longer I cry. I started to cry in the middle of an interview today. Thank god all the students know about Mark so they are very understanding. See you and my precious monsters tomorrow! Love Rara


----------



## karebear1

lovesdumbo said:


> We had a cancer scare here this week.  My DH had to have a biopsy Tuesday and they saw a "dark spot" on the ultrasound when they did the biopsy.  DH & I were both convinced it was cancer.  I was worried we would have to cancel our August trip.  We got the great news today that it was just a minor infection.  I think even my Disney hating DH is looking forward to our Disney trip now!  Such a huge relief!!!!!
> 
> So I'm going to celebrate with a little retail therapy (DH doesn't do retail therapy) and buy a new sewing machine.




I'm so happy that your news turned out to be GOOD news. What a relief!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I need opinions!  Should I leave it as is or add this rick rack?  I kinda feel like it needs some yellow at the bottom but I am not sure.  Let me know what you ladies think so I can get it in the mail.


----------



## gillenkl

disneylovinfamily said:


> I need opinions!  Should I leave it as is or add this rick rack?  I kinda feel like it needs some yellow at the bottom but I am not sure.  Let me know what you ladies think so I can get it in the mail.



I vote to add the rick rack - it's a lovely outfit by the way.


----------



## minnie2

I like it both ways!  to hard to decide!  If I _had to_id say rick rack.


----------



## princessmom29

disneylovinfamily said:


> I need opinions!  Should I leave it as is or add this rick rack?  I kinda feel like it needs some yellow at the bottom but I am not sure.  Let me know what you ladies think so I can get it in the mail.



I vote for the rick rack.


----------



## HeatherSue

Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't know what the type of house would be called. It's one that my grandpa designed (he is a retired (yeah right  ) contractor). It is going to be a pretty good size. 2100 square feet I think  . I don't remember exactly what my grandpa said. I do know that the dining room is going to have bay windows that the sun will shine through during the morning. It is going to have a really pretty vinyl tile that looks like stone throughout the entire house. The bedrooms will have the kind that looks like wood. There is going to be three bedrooms. One for Jenna, the Master bedroom and one for SEWING  . There is going to be two bathrooms. One in the hallway and one in the master bedroom. The bathroom in the Master bedroom will have a bay window over the whirlpool bathtub, a standup shower, a vanity with two sinks along one wall, two clothes closets and of course a toilet. The other bathroom is just plain. It will also have a walk in pantry and a laundry room. My uncle owns a contracting company and he will be the one to build the house. The kitchen is going to be a really nice size. It is going to have an island in the middle. Right now my grandpa is getting the prices for everything to make sure that it will be affordable. He was in the attic of one of his customer's house and he saw this insulation that he had and he said that because of the insulation the attic was actually cold and it was almost 100 degrees outside. He is trying to find where he can get this from and also find out the cost. Building is supposed to start before the end of the year. It will be built on my grandpa's land just across the yard from thier house. I will have to take and post some pictures of thier property for you guys. My grandparents want to put a house out thier for us for several reasons. 1.) I am the only one who helps them with the things that they need help with. I run errands for them even though I am almost 20 miles away. My sister lives out there on thier property and she will not run errands for them. So won't even mow thier grass or anything. 2.) My grandpa is afraid that he will be the first one to die and he is afraid that my aunt will sale the property and move my grandma up to Monroe with her or put her in a home and he knows that if I am out there I will never let that happen to her. Also he wants the property to stay in the family and I think that he is wanting to leave it to Jenna.  Well for now that is all I know about it. Hopefully that is enough details for now.


Wow, that sounds like it's going to be wonderful!! If you ever want any advice on finding stuff or what kind of materials to choose, I'd be happy to help!



sheridee32 said:


> Well I made the move and i have been sewing i hope to get some pictures posted. I would like to get in on the next give. It would be so cool.
> I hope rylee gets to feeling better.
> Sheri


There are still a few spots open for the Robin+5 big give!! Please sign up!  The link is in my siggy!



jessica52877 said:


>



Those turned out SO cute, Jessica!



dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all


I will definitely be praying for your Mom.  



dean556 said:


> I made this last week forgot to post pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry they r so big they look right in photo bucket
> trying to keep my mind off things so i can wind down n go to sleep


We like big pictures!  The outfit turned out great!  



teresajoy said:


> And, I think it was Lovesdumbo that commented on my new bookmark link, Thanks!  That was one sweet machine, it used glue to sew! Don't you just love my haircut?? It seems I had a series of unfortunate haircuts!  I just HATED that haircut though! I thought it was ugly at the time!


Hey, I think mom was going for the "Carol Brady shag" with that 'do!



teresajoy said:


> I almost forgot, I found a really cute reversible wrap skirt tutorial today. Heather told me I should post it so everyone was sure to see it!
> 
> http://whatdidshedotoday.wordpress....er-tutorial-for-the-wrap-skirt-april-26-2008/
> 
> This lady also has a cute little wrap dress tutorial on her site.
> 
> I put these in the bookmarks too. Actually, I think maybe I still need to add the dress one, but I'll get to that tomorrow, I need to get to bed!!!


I just wanted to comment on this so people would see the link again.  It's a really great tutorial!  It's like a ycmt tutorial for free!  You can even save it as a pdf, just like a ycmt pattern!



PrincessAli said:


> Hi, NEW to this board--I was sent here from the DISIGN Board.  Wondering if anyone makes quilted bags or knows where I might find a pattern for them.
> Thanks


Have you checked the sewing links in my siggy?  There is a search function you can try.



minnie2 said:


>


 LOVE that fireplace!   I have seen old fireplaces like this going for big $$ in antique stores!  I love your staircase, too!



Clutterbug said:


> Heather - Thanks for sharing the pictures of your house!  I love your green too!


Thanks for the compliments on my house!   
LOVE the towel pants "in action".



gillenkl said:


> My father passed away 2 weeks ago and I started preparing my children by telling them he was sick and wasn't going to get better.






disneylovinfamily said:


>


GORGEOUS!!  I vote "yes" on the rickrac.  I didn't think I'd like it until I saw the pictures, but it really makes the yellow pop!



my*2*angels said:


> *Wow!  Everyone has been soooo busy!  And thanks for the email about the Big Give going on over here!  How nice!  I haven't posted in sooo long, but it has been crazy and busy around here and I have been having some health issues, so I just haven't had the time!  I do try to read and keep up sometimes, but I have found it impossible!LOL  Just wanted to say HI and I would like to participate in the Big Give, but I have a few dilemmas!  For one I don't sew very quickly, and I don't get to sew often!  So I don't think I could swing making an outfit!  That being said, I can make hairbows, pony tail streamers or headband, clippies, any kind of hair accessory needed.  So if the child wore hair things, and someone wantssomething to match an outfit, I would be willing to make something and mail it to you so that you can send it with your outfit!  If this is not needed, I'M SORRY, but I just feel like that is the only thing I could possibly swing at the moment!  I think this is soo AMAZING for you all to do for these families!  Once again, this is the VERY BEST group of people EVER*


Hairbows would be wonderful!  Nice to see you again!!! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> We are going to have to cancel our Disney trip.  Mark called and they are pushing his homecoming date to the end of October.  That is an estimate of course but he definatly won't be jome for our trip.  No free dining for me   Hopefully a good code comes out for november and maybe we can go then but I am not sure he will want to.  It will have to be a really good deal.
> 
> I am trhowing myself a pity party and going for fabric therapy.


Oh, I'm so sorry.    That must be so dissapointing/worrisome.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I like seeing everyone's houses.  If I can find the pics of mine from when we were working on it I'll post them.


Yes, we must see pictures!



dean556 said:


> well last night was quiet no calls from the hospital.I got up at 5 and headed to see momma.Her blood pressure is really good this morning(yesterday was 69\38) now its up to 138\66. they r going to start her on dialysis.They are also talking about putting a stint in for it? I don't understand this cause she takes blood thinners and cant go through another surgery per her heart Dr.
> thought I would run home take a break while they run more test.
> My DH talked with DD this morning she is not taking this good at all. my momma is the only one that could watch dd till she was 5 so they are really really close. I am going to call her Sunday school teacher which she loves to death and let her know whats going on maybe she can help dd a little where as me not being here cant. well I am going to try n eat ad go back
> thanks for all the prayers ad advice!


I'm glad to hear she's doing a little better.  

If the doctors know what they're doing, she should be okay having surgery while on blood thinners.  If she's taking coumadin/warfarin, they need to stop it a week before the surgery because it takes a week to get out of her system.  Then, if she needs protection from blood clots in the mean time, they need to switch her to heparin shots (lovenox) for a week before the surgery (after she stops the coumadin).  The lovenox will wear off 24 hours after it's injected, so she should be okay to have surgery 24 hours after her last shot. I'm on coumadin and I've been on lovenox shots, too.  So, I know about this stuff!



LisaZoe said:


> I just added a sticky post on the Big Give board for people to share pixie dust ideas. I know sometimes I get mental blocks when I try to think of something fun to do so I decided there must be others who do as well and would benefit from a place to check when they need inspiration.


Thanks Lisa!  That's a great idea.



lovesdumbo said:


> We had a cancer scare here this week.  My DH had to have a biopsy Tuesday and they saw a "dark spot" on the ultrasound when they did the biopsy.  DH & I were both convinced it was cancer.  I was worried we would have to cancel our August trip.  We got the great news today that it was just a minor infection.  I think even my Disney hating DH is looking forward to our Disney trip now!  Such a huge relief!!!!!
> 
> So I'm going to celebrate with a little retail therapy (DH doesn't do retail therapy) and buy a new sewing machine.


Woo-hoo!!! Glad it was a false alarm!!!



minnie2 said:


>


How pretty!  I have yet to attempt a patchwork twirl skirt.  They look so time consuming!



raraloveseeyore said:


> WOW, what a gorgeous child! Ha Ha, what else would I say about my only granddaughter. I think she looks great in the outfit, you once again did a fantastic job on it. Of course everything you make is fantastic. Now you must get started on my stuff for WDW.
> I just got a break here at work, so I thought I'd send you hugs about my baby boy. Every time I think about him being there longer I cry. I started to cry in the middle of an interview today. Thank god all the students know about Mark so they are very understanding. See you and my precious monsters tomorrow! Love Rara


She _is _a gorgeous child!!  I'll keep your son in my prayers.


----------



## HeatherSue

Here's a closeup of the little dress I put on Tessa's "Polly Pocket" dress.  I cut out the shape of the skirt with a little extra on the sides.  Then, I sewed it to a plain white piece of fabric, right sides together (leaving the top seam open).  Then, I turned it right side out, folded down the top seam, and sewed that up. Then, I gathered it a little by hand and then sewed it right onto the skirt picture that was already on the bodice.


----------



## jham

lovesdumbo said:


> We had a cancer scare here this week.  My DH had to have a biopsy Tuesday and they saw a "dark spot" on the ultrasound when they did the biopsy.  DH & I were both convinced it was cancer.  I was worried we would have to cancel our August trip.  We got the great news today that it was just a minor infection.  I think even my Disney hating DH is looking forward to our Disney trip now!  Such a huge relief!!!!!
> 
> So I'm going to celebrate with a little retail therapy (DH doesn't do retail therapy) and buy a new sewing machine.



What a relief!  DH is out of town and I'm doing a lot of retail therapy  



minnie2 said:


> OMG how scary!  I am so happy al is fine!
> 
> 
> I am so excited I finished my 1st patchwork twirl skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the all important twirl factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the twirl pictures I love the twirl picture!
> 
> Thanks to every one whole helped me calculate how many sqs I needed.  After I sewed them all together I thought I wanted it longer so I added anther tear but now that I see it on her she didn't need it.
> Next one I think I need to add more material for the base layer where the elastic goes.
> Nikki is going to where this to the Luau in WDW when Kyle and my best friends boys where their bowling shirts.



Wow!  That's a lot of twirl!  I can tell she loves it!



HeatherSue said:


> Here's a closeup of the little dress I put on Tessa's "Polly Pocket" dress.  I cut out the shape of the skirt with a little extra on the sides.  Then, I sewed it to a plain white piece of fabric, right sides together (leaving the top seam open).  Then, I turned it right side out, folded down the top seam, and sewed that up. Then, I gathered it a little by hand and then sewed it right onto the skirt picture that was already on the bodice.




Such a great idea!  I love it, but I miss Tessa's face!


----------



## mytwotinks

disneylovinfamily said:


> I need opinions!  Should I leave it as is or add this rick rack?  I kinda feel like it needs some yellow at the bottom but I am not sure.  Let me know what you ladies think so I can get it in the mail.



I vote add the rick rack, but I put it on everything, so you might need to ignore me!


----------



## mytwotinks

raraloveseeyore said:


> WOW, what a gorgeous child! Ha Ha, what else would I say about my only granddaughter. I think she looks great in the outfit, you once again did a fantastic job on it. Of course everything you make is fantastic. Now you must get started on my stuff for WDW.
> I just got a break here at work, so I thought I'd send you hugs about my baby boy. Every time I think about him being there longer I cry. I started to cry in the middle of an interview today. Thank god all the students know about Mark so they are very understanding. See you and my precious monsters tomorrow! Love Rara



I'm so sorry for you guys.  Why don't you and dil take the kids to disney?!?!?!?


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


> Such a great idea!  I love it, but I miss Tessa's face!



Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mytwotinks said:


> I'm so sorry for you guys.  Why don't you and dil take the kids to disney?!?!?!?



She is taking my DSIL for a graduation trip and it is just them.  We usually always go together but this is a special trip just for her and I am ok with that. We have gone to WDW without DH before but I want to save the $ in case we can go for x-mas or something.



HeatherSue said:


> Ask and you shall receive!



I love this idea!  Really cute and Tessa is adorable!


----------



## HeatherSue

QUESTION!

I bought a ribbed tank top for my current big give project. I really wanted a pink t-shirt, but darned if I couldn't find one anywhere in the right shade of pink.  Anyway, my question- 

Is there anything special I need to know about appliqueing in a ribbed tank top?  I've never done it before and just need to know if I should do anything different than I would on a t-shirt.


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> Ask and you shall receive!



much better!  That picture totally made me laugh!  Thank you, I love the goofball side of that little girl.  Can't wait to meet her!


----------



## 2cutekidz

HeatherSue said:


> QUESTION!
> 
> I bought a ribbed tank top for my current big give project. I really wanted a pink t-shirt, but darned if I couldn't find one anywhere in the right shade of pink.  Anyway, my question-
> 
> Is there any thing special I need to know about appliqueing in a ribbed tank top?  I've never done it before and just need to know if I should do anything different than I would on a t-shirt.




I just finished mine and it's on a (hot pink) ribbed tank.  It was just a Mickey head, but it was the same as if I was doing it on a regular tee.


----------



## SallyfromDE

jham said:


> I have been working on my Big Give bigdisgrandma outfit today.  I got the top done and I like it!    Lily wants one for herself now.  I'll take pics when I get the skirt done.



That is the down side!



jessica52877 said:


> Here are the towel pants! They were quick, fun and cute!



Great idea!!  Fun for the beach or pool. 



GoofyG said:


> I'm needing 2 solid white petties for our trip to DW.  We leave in 6 weeks and mom doesn't have time to learn how to make them.  Does anyone have any ideas?  One of my DD's is very short and the one's on  are too long for her.



They are super simple to make. I used the pattern from YouCanMakeThis.com



disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)
> 
> All I have left is final assembly of bodice to skirt portion and then I am done.  the facial features are drying so that will have to wait until the morning.  i am also making bows to go with it.  Do you think I should add pom pom trim around the top part of the ruffle on the skirt part?  I am thinking it might look good but am not sure.  I was thinking yellow.  What do you ladies and Tom think?  I will have Roseanna model it tommorrow afternoon before I ship it.  I want to finish the bows first.
> 
> Alice on the halter bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob and cheshire cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweedles and white rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pants (have posted before) queen of hearts and painting the roses red



GORGEOUS!!



disneylovinfamily said:


> We are going to have to cancel our Disney trip.  Mark called and they are pushing his homecoming date to the end of October.  That is an estimate of course but he definatly won't be jome for our trip.  No free dining for me   Hopefully a good code comes out for november and maybe we can go then but I am not sure he will want to.  It will have to be a really good deal.
> 
> I am trhowing myself a pity party and going for fabric therapy.



My BIL didn't know until a few days before his trip that he was going to make it home from Iraq. My sister was ready to cancel thier trip. But they woke Sean up in the middle of the night to tell him they had a helicopter coming in, with room to take his unit home, so he didn't have to cancel his trip. 



disneylovinfamily said:


> I need opinions!  Should I leave it as is or add this rick rack?  I kinda feel like it needs some yellow at the bottom but I am not sure.  Let me know what you ladies think so I can get it in the mail.



Like the rick rack. It breaks up the polka Dots.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Can anyone PM some good designers/sellers from   , (or any place else you can recommend)for machine appliques and embroidery designs?


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> QUESTION!
> 
> I bought a ribbed tank top for my current big give project. I really wanted a pink t-shirt, but darned if I couldn't find one anywhere in the right shade of pink.  Anyway, my question-
> 
> Is there anything special I need to know about appliqueing in a ribbed tank top?  I've never done it before and just need to know if I should do anything different than I would on a t-shirt.



Yep, just like normal, only stabilizer is crucial on a tank!


----------



## HeatherSue

2cutekidz said:


> I just finished mine and it's on a (hot pink) ribbed tank.  It was just a Mickey head, but it was the same as if I was doing it on a regular tee.






jham said:


> Yep, just like normal, only stabilizer is crucial on a tank!



Thank you, ladies!!  I'll just use an extra layer of stabilizer!

This is an adult sized tank top.  All of the women's t-shirts were either a peach-ish pink or cut too low for an 11 year old.  So, I hope the tank looks okay.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

disneylovinfamily said:


> Thanks, I will keep you updated on our "possible" trip.  Roseanna's birthday is 11/13 so it would be nice to be there for her birthday.




Cool!  That's my birthday too.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Hi everyone!!  I have been reading the last few weeks but having had much chance to sit down and response.   Today is the first day since July 1st that we don't have anyone working in our home.   We finally got all the repairs done from the water damage and we are finally getting our house back again.

I also decide to start potty training my 3yo ds today...no fun, but I guess it has to be done.  He has been saying that he wants to use the potty and doesn't want to wear diapers anymore, so I figure he is ready.  He had a few accidents this morning, but doing good this afternoon.   One of my friend told me that boys are easier than girls?  We will see....



glorib said:


>



That loooks great! Love it. 



jessica52877 said:


> Here are the towel pants! They were quick, fun and cute!



That looks great, and what a great idea.  I would have never thought about using towels for pants.



dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all



I am so sorry, will keep your mom and your family in my prayers.



dean556 said:


> I made this last week forgot to post pic



That's really cute!  



disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)



That is just gorgeous! Isabel is going to love it.  I am working on something for Isabel as well, but definitely nothing as stunning as yours.. 



gillenkl said:


> My father passed away 2 weeks ago and I started preparing my children by telling them he was sick and wasn't going to get better.  Everyday as the situation presented itself I'd tell them how sick he was.  Now, depending on your religion that can come into play and you didn't mention that so I don't know.  We're Baptist so I brought our beliefs in about heaven and what it's like, on a child level.  The morning he died my husband told them, I just couldn't and then we talked about how much we'd miss him and that it's ok to miss him but then bringing our religious beliefs into it again.  I didn't have them attend the funeral services.  Whatever you say, however you say it, it won't be easy and it's ok for them to see you upset about it (but not psycho), but at same time you have to be strong for them.  I would start preparing your child now.  I'm not sure of the age either of your child which plays into it.



I am so sorry!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is Roseanna modeling it.  She just woke up and I immediatly made her put it on.  Poor kid.  I will take better pics later when I make the bows and make her presentable!  She is smaller than Isabelle so hopefully this will be perfect!
> 
> One question.  DO you think I should do trim around the russle on the top?  I was thinking red or yellow pom poms but I am not sure.  Opinions???



WOW...I have said it, but I will say it again..it is GORGEOUS! and your daughter is beautiful!



minnie2 said:


>



Look at that twirl!  I love it.



disneylovinfamily said:


> I need opinions!  Should I leave it as is or add this rick rack?  I kinda feel like it needs some yellow at the bottom but I am not sure.  Let me know what you ladies think so I can get it in the mail.



I like it with the rick rack.



HeatherSue said:


> Here's a closeup of the little dress I put on Tessa's "Polly Pocket" dress.  I cut out the shape of the skirt with a little extra on the sides.  Then, I sewed it to a plain white piece of fabric, right sides together (leaving the top seam open).  Then, I turned it right side out, folded down the top seam, and sewed that up. Then, I gathered it a little by hand and then sewed it right onto the skirt picture that was already on the bodice.



That is so cute!  You are so talented.  You need to start making and selling some of your patterns/instructions on YMCT!!

Ms_mckenna  congrats on the baby girl!  You and your family are doing a wonderful thing.

sahm1000  congratulations!  Lilly is precious, and the big sisters are adorable in their July 4th custom.

Mytwotinks  sorry about Riley, and hope she feels better soon and you get the help that she needs.  Did you hear back from Mayo Clinic?


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> QUESTION!
> 
> I bought a ribbed tank top for my current big give project. I really wanted a pink t-shirt, but darned if I couldn't find one anywhere in the right shade of pink.  Anyway, my question-
> 
> Is there anything special I need to know about appliqueing in a ribbed tank top?  I've never done it before and just need to know if I should do anything different than I would on a t-shirt.



I did Mulan on a rib knit tank for Zoe. it worked pretty well except where I had small "wisps" of hair. I think by then the stabilizer wasn't stuck so the knit was able to move more. Rib knit stretches more easily so that part looked a little "puckery" but not bad.


----------



## ms_mckenna

twob4him said:


> *Hello All! *
> I am back from our vacation to Lancaster PA and Hershey Park! However...now I am in the midst of DD10's 4H Fair! It's day and night for 3 days so I won't probably be on until Saturday. Then I need to catch up!!!! I missed you all and can't wait read everything and see about catching up on my trip reports too....please be patient.....I don't want anyone to think I am not following along.
> 
> 
> A big thank you to all the kind comments about the playroom/sewing room. Its not quite that neat in the midst of a project but I do clean it up after each one and the girls have to clean it up every week so I can vacuum!
> 
> 
> I did get to stop at a few quilt shops in Lancaster...specifically in Intercourse and Bird-in-Hand   Gotta love the names... It was absolutely heaven to be in a shop with so much gorgeous fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH got in a big conversation with an Amish Quilt Shop owner and so I started buying up fabric  for a someone special! Its a surprise! (Twins and 2 more  ) In any case, I am working on uploading and labeling pics and getting organized.
> 
> I will see you all soonerish....Love and Hugs



That is absolutely amazing! I bet you had a ball! 



jessica52877 said:


> Here are the towel pants! They were quick, fun and cute!



So so sweet! Those would be great for the pool! 



dean556 said:


> I know I dont post that often,but would you mind keeping my family in your prayers.My mom was put into ccu yeterday afternoon  with pneumonia and kidney failure  its not looking good at all,I just got back from the hospital after being there all night last night(my dh made me come home to sleep but I cant) she is the only blood relative I have left,I dont know what I will do if we lose her or even how to prepare  my dd for this.any ideas?
> thanks all


I know there was an update and I did not quoet it but you are in my thoughts and prayers. Such a rough rough thing to deal with.



dean556 said:


> I made this last week forgot to post pic


Cute cute cute! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)
> 
> All I have left is final assembly of bodice to skirt portion and then I am done.  the facial features are drying so that will have to wait until the morning.  i am also making bows to go with it.  Do you think I should add pom pom trim around the top part of the ruffle on the skirt part?  I am thinking it might look good but am not sure.  I was thinking yellow.  What do you ladies and Tom think?  I will have Roseanna model it tommorrow afternoon before I ship it.  I want to finish the bows first.
> 
> caterpillar


That is AMAZING! I love love love the vaterpiller he is my fav from themovie lol. 



disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is Roseanna modeling it.  She just woke up and I immediatly made her put it on.  Poor kid.  I will take better pics later when I make the bows and make her presentable!  She is smaller than Isabelle so hopefully this will be perfect!
> 
> One question.  DO you think I should do trim around the russle on the top?  I was thinking red or yellow pom poms but I am not sure.  Opinions???


Oh my even cuter on. I do think poms would be a bit much.



minnie2 said:


> OMG how scary!  I am so happy al is fine!
> 
> 
> I am so excited I finished my 1st patchwork twirl skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the twirl pictures I love the twirl picture!
> 
> Thanks to every one whole helped me calculate how many sqs I needed.  After I sewed them all together I thought I wanted it longer so I added anther tear but now that I see it on her she didn't need it.
> Next one I think I need to add more material for the base layer where the elastic goes.
> Nikki is going to where this to the Luau in WDW when Kyle and my best friends boys where their bowling shirts.



Serious twirl factor~! Looks like you scored big with her! It is adorable.



disneylovinfamily said:


> I need opinions!  Should I leave it as is or add this rick rack?  I kinda feel like it needs some yellow at the bottom but I am not sure.  Let me know what you ladies think so I can get it in the mail.


I do like the rick rack on it.



HeatherSue said:


> Here's a closeup of the little dress I put on Tessa's "Polly Pocket" dress.  I cut out the shape of the skirt with a little extra on the sides.  Then, I sewed it to a plain white piece of fabric, right sides together (leaving the top seam open).  Then, I turned it right side out, folded down the top seam, and sewed that up. Then, I gathered it a little by hand and then sewed it right onto the skirt picture that was already on the bodice.


Aww so cute!



HeatherSue said:


> Ask and you shall receive!


I love this picture she is to stinking cute! 


OK ladies I am tired lol. I think I am officially afraid to try IVF as the next step now!  I cannot imagine having triplets. I think you could without a doubt lose your mind. I got to thinking about Jon and Kate this morning thinking about how even with help .... oh my just do not want to think about it lol.  

So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.


----------



## LisaZoe

ms_mckenna said:


> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.



I say do what works to let them sleep and let you get rest. I'm not someone who likes pacifiers beyond a certain age but it's definitely OK for infants IMO.


----------



## mytwotinks

ms_mckenna said:


> That is absolutely amazing! I bet you had a ball!
> 
> 
> 
> So so sweet! Those would be great for the pool!
> 
> 
> I know there was an update and I did not quoet it but you are in my thoughts and prayers. Such a rough rough thing to deal with.
> 
> 
> Cute cute cute!
> 
> 
> That is AMAZING! I love love love the vaterpiller he is my fav from themovie lol.
> 
> 
> Oh my even cuter on. I do think poms would be a bit much.
> 
> 
> 
> Serious twirl factor~! Looks like you scored big with her! It is adorable.
> 
> 
> I do like the rick rack on it.
> 
> 
> Aww so cute!
> 
> 
> I love this picture she is to stinking cute!
> 
> 
> OK ladies I am tired lol. I think I am officially afraid to try IVF as the next step now!  I cannot imagine having triplets. I think you could without a doubt lose your mind. I got to thinking about Jon and Kate this morning thinking about how even with help .... oh my just do not want to think about it lol.
> 
> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.




I know that I would rather be a binky baby with a well rested caretaker than a no-binky baby with an exhausted caregiver!  I had one binky baby (Riley from icu) and one non-binky baby (I tried and tried and Drew just wouldn't take it) and I will tell you that I loved being able to give Riley a binky.  She loved it, I loved it all was good!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

After church two Sundays ago, I suggested that we dropped by Hancock since is was on the way home from church.  Much to my surprise, my dh agreed and he had the cart while I walked around and looked at patterns and notions, and when I got back, this is what he had in the cart...






He had picked out some Disney fabric, and said that I should get them all...which I did..I think I need to take him shopping with me more often!!   

I also picked this up last Thursday at a quilt store nearby...my dd requested that I make her something with cupcake fabric for her birthday early august...and I found this:






I still have no idea what I am going to make with it yet....she recently told me not to make her anymore shorts or pants because they are for boys, and she looks prettier in skirts and dresses!


----------



## jham

ms_mckenna said:


> OK ladies I am tired lol. I think I am officially afraid to try IVF as the next step now!  I cannot imagine having triplets. I think you could without a doubt lose your mind. I got to thinking about Jon and Kate this morning thinking about how even with help .... oh my just do not want to think about it lol.
> 
> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.



Come to the dark side  and give those babies pacis! Some of my kids have loved them, some have had no interest (Luke).  Jayden was a very fussy baby and the paci saved us.  You are SO not a crappy mom!  The fact that you are even stressing over this issue shows what a wonderful mom you are!  And if you can get a little more sleep or sanity you will be happier!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

ms_mckenna said:


> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.



No, you are not being a crappy mom if you give them a binky!  Have you tried swaddling them..really tight?  I am not good with swaddling but my dh would swaddle our ds really tight...he would whine and cries for a little bit but he would eventually calm down and sleep longer than he was unswaddled.   However, if you think that giving them a binky will help, I would do it...anything to get some sleep and save your sanity! Everyone knows that if mom isn't happy, no one else is!


----------



## longaberger_lara

ms_mckenna said:


> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.



Go for the paci!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

EnchantedPrincess said:


> After church two Sundays ago, I suggested that we dropped by Hancock since is was on the way home from church.  Much to my surprise, my dh agreed and he had the cart while I walked around and looked at patterns and notions, and when I got back, this is what he had in the cart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had picked out some Disney fabric, and said that I should get them all...which I did..I think I need to take him shopping with me more often!!
> 
> I also picked this up last Thursday at a quilt store nearby...my dd requested that I make her something with cupcake fabric for her birthday early august...and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have no idea what I am going to make with it yet....she recently told me not to make her anymore shorts or pants because they are for boys, and she looks prettier in skirts and dresses!



Love your fabrics. I haven't seen most of them. I stopped at JoAnn's today. They got a Wallee flannel in today. Don't they get the cotton? I hate JoAnn's. It might be a superstore, but it's dumpy. Too bad we don't have anything else nearby.


----------



## mom2disprincesses

this is beautiful!









[/QUOTE]

ohand i vote yellow ric-rac too!


----------



## longaberger_lara

Since we're sharing, here's some pictures of our house.  Don't pay attention to the landscaping - we're adding just a little at a time because it's so dry here right now.





great room fireplace and bookcases





kitchen (just ignore the handprints on the fridge  !





breakfast room





master bedroom





I'm not even going to show you pictures of the kids rooms right now !  Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I was reminded today of one of the reasons I love to sew.  Besides seeing the kids light up & obviously adore something I made, there's just something about seeing that huge pile of fabric suddenly transformed into something else (especailly when it comes together like it's supposed to).

I'm working on a nusery set for one of my best friends.  It's her 5th & she FINALLY decided to get something new so her mom & I are sewing for her.
Sheet & crib skirt down - bumpers & diaper stacker to go


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

These are from a couple of months ago.  My mom is helping dd4 with her *very own sewing machine* (which, it turns out is totally useless & won't be used again, but that's a different story).  She's working on a pillowcase to the dolly bunk beds.














She did really well considering the problems we had with the machine not working right.  If it were me, I'd have tossed the thing out the upstairs window long before I was finished - oh wait, we don't have an upstairs.  Oh, well.

I think her hem is straighter then mine are.


----------



## twob4him

Hi all!
I finally had a few minutes to upload our vacation pics from Lancaster. I put titles on everything too so you can kinda follow along. We have done more "tour-esty" things on other trips cause there is so much to see and do there! This time we mainly did Hershey park, a pretzel factory tour, visited a couple of fabric and quilt shops and hit a few tourist traps for fun!  So click below if you want to see the fun!  

Hershey Park - Lancaster Vacation


----------



## sahm1000

HeatherSue said:


> Ask and you shall receive!



Love the dress on the dress!  SO cute!  Excellent job as usual!  Grace's quilt on her bed is made like that (from Land of Nod if anyone is familiar with it).  



ms_mckenna said:


> OK ladies I am tired lol. I think I am officially afraid to try IVF as the next step now!  I cannot imagine having triplets. I think you could without a doubt lose your mind. I got to thinking about Jon and Kate this morning thinking about how even with help .... oh my just do not want to think about it lol.
> 
> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.




Give them the Binky!  Grace had one but I was afraid to give it to her until I went to the lactation consultant and she said that she had never seen a child with a greater need to suck than her.  I always had binkies on me at all times.  I had a ziploc baggy in my diaper bag with about 10 (and I'm not joking) spare binkies in it and when she was in her crib they were all around her so if it fell out in the middle of the night she could easily find one and put it back in.  After she was 18 months we slowly started to wean her from them.  She could only have them in her room, then when she was asleep in bed, etc.  It really wasn't too bad to wean her off of them.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> No, you are not being a crappy mom if you give them a binky!  Have you tried swaddling them..really tight?  I am not good with swaddling but my dh would swaddle our ds really tight...he would whine and cries for a little bit but he would eventually calm down and sleep longer than he was unswaddled.   However, if you think that giving them a binky will help, I would do it...anything to get some sleep and save your sanity! Everyone knows that if mom isn't happy, no one else is!




Oh, swaddling does seem to work with my kids.  I have these fleece things made by a manufacturer called kiddopotamus.  It is a fleece "thingy" with velcro on it that allows you to easily swaddle a baby and keep them swaddled.  Claire and Lilly both have loved it and it even has an opening for the car seat (I've only used it in their bassinet) buckle if  you wanted to use it in the car.  I swear by them and get them for all new mothers when I go to a shower.  Babies 'r Us has them if you need one.  When I bought them for Lilly a few weeks ago they had all sorts of brands with a product similar to this but I have no idea if they are just as good.  We really loved the kiddopotamus ones though!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I was reminded today of one of the reasons I love to sew.  Besides seeing the kids light up & obviously adore something I made, there's just something about seeing that huge pile of fabric suddenly transformed into something else (especailly when it comes together like it's supposed to).
> 
> I'm working on a nusery set for one of my best friends.  It's her 5th & she FINALLY decided to get something new so her mom & I are sewing for her.
> Sheet & crib skirt down - bumpers & diaper stacker to go



Wow, that is really beautiful!  Great job!

Where did you find a pattern for making sheets and the crib skirt?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneylovinfamily said:


> I need opinions!  Should I leave it as is or add this rick rack?  I kinda feel like it needs some yellow at the bottom but I am not sure.  Let me know what you ladies think so I can get it in the mail.




I vote for rick rack...I love rick rack


----------



## o2bacelt

I agree with the binky solution. You aren't a bad mom at all. I think you're a fantastic woman for taking in these babies and giving them all the love you have in your heart. 

Delaney is a paci kid, please note I said that in the present tense, I have a 4 year old binky user. She was a really fussy baby, who am I kidding, she's still fussy as a preschooler. She would use the binky to fall asleep but if it fell out she was okay. She was pretty much done with it when we went to Disney when she was 20 months old, she got sick while we were there and we haven't been able to get rid of the binky since.  

We're trying to wean again, she's down to in the car and in bed, she's even asking to take a nap this week, so I don't know if she's just tired (because she is sleeping for 2 hours) or if she just needs to soothe and can't figure out how else to do it. We were doing really well until some complete strangers (adults no less) have come up to us when they see Delaney with it in her mouth and try to take it away. This, of course, ruins any progress we've made and sets us up with a regression episode and we have to start all over again. DH doesn't always understand but I think I finally got him to understand that it's scary when grown ups you don't know try to take the thing you prize the most in life out of your mouth or berate you. 

You've got to take care of yourself so you can take care of those beautiful babies. They we sent to you for a reason I'm sure. Your family must have some of the biggest hearts ever.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

ms_mckenna said:


> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.




Absolutely give them a paci and don't worry a minute about it.  Most drs now recommend Pacis until 6 months anyway because it reduces the risk of SIDS.  Also, any dentist will tell you that pacis at this age will not cause teeth problems.  Just my two cents


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

longaberger_lara said:


> Since we're sharing, here's some pictures of our house.  Don't pay attention to the landscaping - we're adding just a little at a time because it's so dry here right now.



Another beautiful home!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

disneylovinfamily said:


> I need opinions!  Should I leave it as is or add this rick rack?  I kinda feel like it needs some yellow at the bottom but I am not sure.  Let me know what you ladies think so I can get it in the mail.


I'll go against everyone and say I like it as is.



HeatherSue said:


> Here's a closeup of the little dress I put on Tessa's "Polly Pocket" dress.  I cut out the shape of the skirt with a little extra on the sides.  Then, I sewed it to a plain white piece of fabric, right sides together (leaving the top seam open).  Then, I turned it right side out, folded down the top seam, and sewed that up. Then, I gathered it a little by hand and then sewed it right onto the skirt picture that was already on the bodice.


So cool!



HeatherSue said:


> Ask and you shall receive!


SO cute!  



ms_mckenna said:


> OK ladies I am tired lol. I think I am officially afraid to try IVF as the next step now!  I cannot imagine having triplets. I think you could without a doubt lose your mind. I got to thinking about Jon and Kate this morning thinking about how even with help .... oh my just do not want to think about it lol.
> 
> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.


Jon & Kate used IUI (a method I used for my first  ).

I would try the paci.  Only my DS would use one and it was very helpful.  He was nearly off it at 2yrs when I had my 3rd.  When I went back to work after maternity leave my DH was a SAHDad with newborn, 2 yo and 3 1/2 yo.  He let DS have paci 24 hrs a day (not sure that I wouldn't have resorted to the same thing).  At nearly 3yo he was having speech issues so I took a long weekend to break his daytime habbit and he didn't even want it at night anymore so it was actually quite easy to get him off it once we really tried. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> After church two Sundays ago, I suggested that we dropped by Hancock since is was on the way home from church.  Much to my surprise, my dh agreed and he had the cart while I walked around and looked at patterns and notions, and when I got back, this is what he had in the cart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had picked out some Disney fabric, and said that I should get them all...which I did..I think I need to take him shopping with me more often!!
> 
> I also picked this up last Thursday at a quilt store nearby...my dd requested that I make her something with cupcake fabric for her birthday early august...and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have no idea what I am going to make with it yet....she recently told me not to make her anymore shorts or pants because they are for boys, and she looks prettier in skirts and dresses!


Great finds!  Love that Cars one!



longaberger_lara said:


> Since we're sharing, here's some pictures of our house.  Don't pay attention to the landscaping - we're adding just a little at a time because it's so dry here right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great room fireplace and bookcases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitchen (just ignore the handprints on the fridge  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> breakfast room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> master bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to show you pictures of the kids rooms right now !  Have a great weekend everybody!


Beautiful!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I was reminded today of one of the reasons I love to sew.  Besides seeing the kids light up & obviously adore something I made, there's just something about seeing that huge pile of fabric suddenly transformed into something else (especailly when it comes together like it's supposed to).
> 
> I'm working on a nusery set for one of my best friends.  It's her 5th & she FINALLY decided to get something new so her mom & I are sewing for her.
> Sheet & crib skirt down - bumpers & diaper stacker to go


So beautiful!



100AcrePrincess said:


> These are from a couple of months ago.  My mom is helping dd4 with her *very own sewing machine* (which, it turns out is totally useless & won't be used again, but that's a different story).  She's working on a pillowcase to the dolly bunk beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did really well considering the problems we had with the machine not working right.  If it were me, I'd have tossed the thing out the upstairs window long before I was finished - oh wait, we don't have an upstairs.  Oh, well.
> 
> I think her hem is straighter then mine are.


What wonderful photos!


----------



## HeatherSue

EnchantedPrincess said:


> That is so cute!  You are so talented.  You need to start making and selling some of your patterns/instructions on YMCT!!


Potty training:  It all depends on the kid!  As a former day care worker and nanny, I have potty trained LOTS and LOTS of kids.  It just depends on the kid you're working with.  Some get it right away and some have more accidents.  Some just aren't ready until they're older. 

If I sold instructions on ycmt, wouldn't they have to make sense and be easy to follow?  



ms_mckenna said:


> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.


Honest opinion coming right up!  

Like someone already mentioned, pacifiers can help to prevent SIDS, so give 'em a pacifier!  I was very scared of SIDS because I had a 6 month old nephew die of SIDS. So, I did everything I could to help prevent it.

Tessa decided she didn't want a pacifier anymore at 3 or 5 months (I don't remember which).  Sawyer really liked his pacifier and I let him keep it until he was a year old.  Then, I was a mean mommy and I took it away from him.  He cried at bedtime one night and then he was fine.  



EnchantedPrincess said:


>


I'm LOVING that striped Mickey fabric.  I've never seen it!  Your hubby is just too sweet!!  I can NOT imagine Henry doing that in a million years! 

That cupcake fabric just begs for a twirly dress!



longaberger_lara said:


>


GOR-geous!!!  I love it!  Your breakfast room looks a lot like my dining room- same color/similar light fixture.  I LOVE the fireplace!!!  



100AcrePrincess said:


> I was reminded today of one of the reasons I love to sew.  Besides seeing the kids light up & obviously adore something I made, there's just something about seeing that huge pile of fabric suddenly transformed into something else (especailly when it comes together like it's supposed to).
> 
> I'm working on a nusery set for one of my best friends.  It's her 5th & she FINALLY decided to get something new so her mom & I are sewing for her.
> Sheet & crib skirt down - bumpers & diaper stacker to go


That is SO pretty!!  I wish I knew how to sew when my kids were in cribs.  I would have loved to make them pretty dust ruffles!  



100AcrePrincess said:


>


How sweet!!!  I love the pictures and she did a great job!  I've heard bad things about the kid's sewing machines.   I read lots of reviews on them and then decided not to buy Tessa one until she's old enough for a real one!



twob4him said:


> Hi all!
> I finally had a few minutes to upload our vacation pics from Lancaster. I put titles on everything too so you can kinda follow along. We have done more "tour-esty" things on other trips cause there is so much to see and do there! This time we mainly did Hershey park, a pretzel factory tour, visited a couple of fabric and quilt shops and hit a few tourist traps for fun!  So click below if you want to see the fun!
> 
> Hershey Park - Lancaster Vacation


Yay!  I'm going to check them out now!


----------



## lovesdumbo

o2bacelt said:


> I agree with the binky solution. You aren't a bad mom at all. I think you're a fantastic woman for taking in these babies and giving them all the love you have in your heart.
> 
> Delaney is a paci kid, please note I said that in the present tense, I have a 4 year old binky user. She was a really fussy baby, who am I kidding, she's still fussy as a preschooler. She would use the binky to fall asleep but if it fell out she was okay. She was pretty much done with it when we went to Disney when she was 20 months old, she got sick while we were there and we haven't been able to get rid of the binky since.
> 
> We're trying to wean again, she's down to in the car and in bed, she's even asking to take a nap this week, so I don't know if she's just tired (because she is sleeping for 2 hours) or if she just needs to soothe and can't figure out how else to do it. We were doing really well until some complete strangers (adults no less) have come up to us when they see Delaney with it in her mouth and try to take it away. This, of course, ruins any progress we've made and sets us up with a regression episode and we have to start all over again. DH doesn't always understand but I think I finally got him to understand that it's scary when grown ups you don't know try to take the thing you prize the most in life out of your mouth or berate you.
> 
> You've got to take care of yourself so you can take care of those beautiful babies. They we sent to you for a reason I'm sure. Your family must have some of the biggest hearts ever.



 Unbelievable.  You have to do what's best for your DD and its noone else's business.


----------



## Twins+2more

twob4him said:


> Hi all!
> I finally had a few minutes to upload our vacation pics from Lancaster. I put titles on everything too so you can kinda follow along. We have done more "tour-esty" things on other trips cause there is so much to see and do there! This time we mainly did Hershey park, a pretzel factory tour, visited a couple of fabric and quilt shops and hit a few tourist traps for fun!  So click below if you want to see the fun!
> 
> Hershey Park - Lancaster Vacation



The photos are great, brings back a lot of memories.  You got a lot of really great candid family photos.  And WOW!  I wish our gas prices were that low.  Thanks for sharing the phots.


----------



## billwendy

HI Everyone - 

Love the Big Give stuff - so totally cool!!!

Do you think the towel pants would work with elastic in the bottom of the leg? I was thinking then I could make them a little longer with out the kids tripping on them?? also - anyone figure out a top yet?

I work at a childrens hospital - they definately use pacifiers in the picu and nicu for tiny tots - I know our speech therapists say get rid of the paci and bottle at 1 if possible because of dental formation, palate formation and then speech production. evidently you can form bad habits with your toungue that make it harder to produce some sounds then,,,,,???


----------



## HeatherSue

Cathy:  FANTASTIC pictures!  It looks like you guys had a great time!  Seeing you in a bathing suit makes me realize that I really need to lose some weight. You look great!  I'd love to feel comfortable enough in a bathing suit to get my picture taken!  

Chocolate World reminded me of John and Kate plus 8.  Your hotel looked very nice and Hershey Park looked really cool!  You have me wanting to take the kids to Pennsylvania.  

We went there for our honeymoon and it was gorgeous!  We stayed at one of those tacky hotels in the Poconos with the heart shaped pool and the champagne glass bathtub!


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm on here procrastinating.  I should be working on my trip report. 





billwendy said:


> Do you think the towel pants would work with elastic in the bottom of the leg? I was thinking then I could make them a little longer with out the kids tripping on them?? also - anyone figure out a top yet?



I think elastic at the bottom would work.  I think a peasant top would work for a top!


----------



## princessmom29

ms_mckenna said:


> That is absolutely amazing! I bet you had a ball!
> 
> 
> 
> So so sweet! Those would be great for the pool!
> 
> 
> I know there was an update and I did not quoet it but you are in my thoughts and prayers. Such a rough rough thing to deal with.
> 
> 
> Cute cute cute!
> 
> 
> That is AMAZING! I love love love the vaterpiller he is my fav from themovie lol.
> 
> 
> Oh my even cuter on. I do think poms would be a bit much.
> 
> 
> 
> Serious twirl factor~! Looks like you scored big with her! It is adorable.
> 
> 
> I do like the rick rack on it.
> 
> 
> Aww so cute!
> 
> 
> I love this picture she is to stinking cute!
> 
> 
> OK ladies I am tired lol. I think I am officially afraid to try IVF as the next step now!  I cannot imagine having triplets. I think you could without a doubt lose your mind. I got to thinking about Jon and Kate this morning thinking about how even with help .... oh my just do not want to think about it lol.
> 
> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.



I say give the m the paci if they need it. My DD had colic and it was sometimes the only way to get her to calm down. She would have full out screaming episodes for hours at atime and by that time anything that helped her feel better was ok in my book. We once went 12 hrs of virturally nonstop screaming. If I hadn't had my grandma with me so we could take shifts i don't know what I would have done. Swaddling never worked with her and I know you are not supposed to do this, but at times I had to resort to letting her sleep on her tummy in order for her to sleep for more than 15 min at a time. So I guess what I am saying is do whatever works for the babies and don't worry about being a bad moomy. You are doing what is best for the babies by allowing them to get the rest they need.


----------



## kjbrown

100AcrePrincess said:


> Cool!  That's my birthday too.



Hey, that's my birthday, too!


----------



## kjbrown

ms_mckenna said:


> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.



I know you don't know me at all, I just started posting here, but you asked, so...

Both of my kids, now 4 and 2 used a paci.  Both of them stopped before their first year.  I think it was great for when they were infants, but I knew I wasn't going to let them have them forever.  It was pretty easy to get rid of them.  For both kids, we started with no awake time paci, then no nap, then no night time.  It worked out great for both kids.  I do know some friends that had thumbsuckers and had a hard time.  But, I know friends with kids with pacis that had them until they were much older!!

I think the earlier you get rid of them, the easier it is.  But that's just my two cents!  Good luck, whatever you choose, you are still a good mom, because you thought about it and made a choice to do what you thought was best!!


----------



## princesskayla

I love   all the new additions today. The Alice outfit is wonderful - now my daughter is begging for one. Thanks alot! I will never be able to applique like that!! 
I really like the towel pants. That is such a good idea, and bet they were quit and easy to make. Guess I'll have to go buy some towels. 
My daughter is now wanting a pink and purple sewing machine. I swear - I really need to keep her away from the computer when I am reading these boards!!!
Yall have a good night!


----------



## kjbrown

Just wanted to second what someone said about swaddling.  I thought my babies didn't like swaddling, until I got the "miracle blanket", it really was a miracle!  Helped my son sleep better instantly!!  It was great!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

HeatherSue said:


> Wow, that sounds like it's going to be wonderful!! If you ever want any advice on finding stuff or what kind of materials to choose, I'd be happy to help!


I can use all the help I can get. Right now we are trying to find everything at the most cost efficient price we can find. We want quality, but we also want affordable. Any help that you can offer would be great!! 



HeatherSue said:


> Ask and you shall receive!


She is just too cute. So much personality.



ms_mckenna said:


> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol. Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.


For heavens sake woman give that baby a paci and don't give it a second thought. Jenna wouldn't take a paci and there were nights that I wish she would have. She had a bad habit of waking up at 4 am screaming at the top of her lungs for a bottle. Nothing would sooth her except her bottle. I would have to give her about an ounce or so from her bottle and then change her before giving her the rest of the bottle. She would always fall asleep as she was finishing her bottle. Man I wish that child would have taken a paci.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I still have no idea what I am going to make with it yet....she recently told me not to make her anymore shorts or pants because they are for boys, and she looks prettier in skirts and dresses!


I love this cupcake fabric. I haven't seen any of it around here just yet. I would love to make Jenna a fall shirt out of fabric like that. I picked her up a pair of pink cordurouy pants from Gymboree and they have sprinkles on the bottom of them. I want a top to match it.

Jenna has also told me that she doesn't want anymore pants or capris. She wants skirts, skorts and dresses. Her reason is because pants and capris make her legs sweat.


----------



## twob4him

Twins+2more said:


> The photos are great, brings back a lot of memories.  You got a lot of really great candid family photos.  And WOW!  I wish our gas prices were that low.  Thanks for sharing the phots.



Your welcome!  Yes, well, the gas station must have closed before the gas crisis but they kept the sign up....kinda gets your hopes up until you get to the entrance and realize its not open  



> QUOTE=HeatherSue;26332843]Cathy:  FANTASTIC pictures!  It looks like you guys had a great time!  Seeing you in a bathing suit makes me realize that I really need to lose some weight. You look great!  I'd love to feel comfortable enough in a bathing suit to get my picture taken!



First of all, you are truly being kind! I am at least 30 pounds overweight but here is the deal....I have hated pics of me in a bathing suit my whole entire life. No matter what weight I am, I have beat myself up for being too heavy. Now that I really am overweight, I still don't like it. But my attitude is....I don't care.... I am married with 4 kids....and so....now I just deal with it and keep enjoying the Hershey Park chocolate  


> Chocolate World reminded me of John and Kate plus 8.  Your hotel looked very nice and Hershey Park looked really cool!  You have me wanting to take the kids to Pennsylvania.
> 
> We went there for our honeymoon and it was gorgeous!  We stayed at one of those tacky hotels in the Poconos with the heart shaped pool and the champagne glass bathtub!


[/QUOTE]
Somehow I missed the episode of J and K +8 where they went to Lancaster. I know its out there somewhere...I will have to see if its OnDemand yet. How great about the heart shaped pool....how fun was it to get into that bathtub!!    I really love the farms and rolling hills of PA!!! Let me know if you actually do decide to visit! (not that I am all that close...about 3 hours away) How far away are you??? Did you fly here for you honeymoon??


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Here is the completed outfit with bows


----------



## longaberger_lara

HeatherSue said:


> GOR-geous!!!  I love it!  Your breakfast room looks a lot like my dining room- same color/similar light fixture.  I LOVE the fireplace!!!



Did you notice my hidden mickey light fixture?  You guys will appreciate it, but when I point it out to people, I get the feeling they are rolling their eyes at me  !  Here it is again:


----------



## glorib

ms_mckenna said:


> OK ladies I am tired lol. I think I am officially afraid to try IVF as the next step now!  I cannot imagine having triplets. I think you could without a doubt lose your mind. I got to thinking about Jon and Kate this morning thinking about how even with help .... oh my just do not want to think about it lol.
> 
> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.



OK, so I'll weigh in here.  I'd like to think I've got a little bit of experience, LOL!  7+ years as a NICU nurse helps out!  Pacis are GREAT!  Being able to suck is soothing for infants and gives them comfort.  You are not a bad mom for thinking of giving those kiddos a paci!  It will help you, it will comfort them.  Sounds like a win-win situation to me!

Seriously, it's one of the main reasons almost all NICU babies wind up with pacis - at least while in the hospital.  As much as we'd like to sit and hold and rock fussy babies, we just can't - and the parents can't be there all of the time, either.  I try to really educate my parents about the benefits of pacis.  It's one little thing that brings these babies a little bit of comfort in a mostly uncomfortable environment.  I'm a big advocate for pacis!

Good luck whatever you decide!  You're a superstar mom and those babies are extra lucky to have you!

P.S.  Swaddling is great, too!  The "boundaries" of swaddling are comforting, reminds them of being all cozy and curled up in the womb!


----------



## o2bacelt

kjbrown said:


> Just wanted to second what someone said about swaddling.  I thought my babies didn't like swaddling, until I got the "miracle blanket", it really was a miracle!  Helped my son sleep better instantly!!  It was great!



I agree about the swaddle blanket. That miracle blanket is truth in advertising. Delaney could break out of the ones with velcro the miracle blanket is like a baby straight jacket. We could put that one Delaney and she would just relax. That thing was a life saver, that and the cradle swing.


----------



## ms_mckenna

I did not multi quote because so many weighed in lol. Did not expect that much positive response! The stuff about SIDS definately won me over though because since Princess A quit breathing on us it is absolutely my worst nightmare. So we are going to buy pacis in the morning.  We are HUGE swaddlers. DH was actually getting griped at tonight about how I needed my sewing room at least workable by Monday because of it. Little D wieghed in at 9lbs 4 oz today! And even my BIG baby blankets are getting to small for me to swaddle him closely in! 

OK now someone made the nursery set a while back? I had to get up and the kids got on and I lost my plpace and cannot find it again lol. What pattern did you use? Is there any simple thing I can do to make them? I have very little sewing experience but I can sew as long as I do not have to follow a pattern lol. I am getting better at patterns I lmade it through a pair of pj pants recently lol. I am pretty sure I can fake my way through most of it the only thing that is scaring me is the diaper stacker. The babies are sleeping a bit better praying they stay that way tonight. And I am hoping to have them on a real schedule next week especially if Little D stays after the court hearing. Thinking there might be a chance that I could get some sewing done next weekend. I am excited lol.


----------



## ms_mckenna

longaberger_lara said:


> Did you notice my hidden mickey light fixture?  You guys will appreciate it, but when I point it out to people, I get the feeling they are rolling their eyes at me  !  Here it is again:



I love that! There was one on Disneyshopping a while back that I so wanted and got busy and forgot about it. BEfore I remembered I wanted to change out my dining room light it was gone.  Where did you get yours?


----------



## sohappy

Whew!  Just got back from a business trip to NJ.  I can't keep up with you guys.  I love all of the things posted- Alice, the towel pants (getting towels tomorrow), the polly pockets dress  and ALLLL of the house pictures.  I love to see where everyone lives.  I need to dig up some pics.  I know I have some of our old house, which I loved, but came with too many memories, and well, divorce = must sell.

So, wanna know the highlights from my trip:
worst kids EVER on the direct flight (3 hrs)
Parents who did nothing to stop the worst kids ever from being the worst kids ever
Allllll day working to realize that it isn't going to work that way, and we have to redo everything another time (= another $2000 trip)
Had to check out 45 minutes early today because my boss HAD to talk to me and my cell was dying (I bought a car charger the night before at best buy, I already have 3 at home and didn't want to spend much money), so I had to talk to him from the car
Went to see Kit Kittridge (cute!)
Planes were all on time
Broke my tooth on a soft pretzel (seriously, who does that)

and *I UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT*

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1882055


----------



## adoptionmomma4

ms_mckenna said:


> OK ladies I am tired lol. I think I am officially afraid to try IVF as the next step now!  I cannot imagine having triplets. I think you could without a doubt lose your mind. I got to thinking about Jon and Kate this morning thinking about how even with help .... oh my just do not want to think about it lol.
> 
> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.



Give those babies a paci and get yourself some rest 

I also wanted to say I do know what you are talking about with not missing CPS.  I am actually afraid to have them in my home so often since we homeschool and all of my kids (besides Katie) are school aged.  So I do not know if we will foster again.  Katie has been saying her baby sister is very far away and she is going to take an airplane to China to pick her up.  I have no clue where she leaned that  

Don't be afraid of IVF.  Jon and Kate used IUI (artificial insemination).  We did many IUI cycles and IVF.




EnchantedPrincess said:


> No, you are not being a crappy mom if you give them a binky!  Have you tried swaddling them..really tight?  I am not good with swaddling but my dh would swaddle our ds really tight...he would whine and cries for a little bit but he would eventually calm down and sleep longer than he was unswaddled.   However, if you think that giving them a binky will help, I would do it...anything to get some sleep and save your sanity! Everyone knows that if mom isn't happy, no one else is!



 I second swaddling.  We had to swaddle Katie until she was almost 9 months old.  The girl has security issues   J/K I think it was because she was a preemie.



o2bacelt said:


> I agree with the binky solution. You aren't a bad mom at all. I think you're a fantastic woman for taking in these babies and giving them all the love you have in your heart.
> 
> Delaney is a paci kid, please note I said that in the present tense, I have a 4 year old binky user. She was a really fussy baby, who am I kidding, she's still fussy as a preschooler. She would use the binky to fall asleep but if it fell out she was okay. She was pretty much done with it when we went to Disney when she was 20 months old, she got sick while we were there and we haven't been able to get rid of the binky since.
> 
> We're trying to wean again, she's down to in the car and in bed, she's even asking to take a nap this week, so I don't know if she's just tired (because she is sleeping for 2 hours) or if she just needs to soothe and can't figure out how else to do it. We were doing really well until some complete strangers (adults no less) have come up to us when they see Delaney with it in her mouth and try to take it away. This, of course, ruins any progress we've made and sets us up with a regression episode and we have to start all over again. DH doesn't always understand but I think I finally got him to understand that it's scary when grown ups you don't know try to take the thing you prize the most in life out of your mouth or berate you.
> 
> You've got to take care of yourself so you can take care of those beautiful babies. They we sent to you for a reason I'm sure. Your family must have some of the biggest hearts ever.



Miss Katie is paci baby er.... toddler  I feel like I need to hide my head in a paper bag when people see my non potty trained 3.5 year old with a binki in her mouth.  What can I say the girl likes her binki!  I have tried taking it and I think I will go hard core on her and just take them all before she starts pre-school.  I don't want the little princess to get made fun of.  She is my last baby and I admit I am codependent on her being a baby.  I did try cutting one last week and she took it out of her mouth and said "this binki has a hole in it" popped it back in her mouth and sucked it.  It is one of our last binki's so I guess she figured desperate time call for desperate measures.  

Strangers always try to take her binki and ask for it all of the time.  We usually get the ohhyou are to old for that, let me have it! followed by them physically trying to take it.  Then Katie screams in fear of having a stranger try to touch her.  It is horrible.  I know she is too old for it, leave her alone.  I used to say nicely she wont take it to kindergarten I have since changed it to college  




kjbrown said:


> Just wanted to second what someone said about swaddling.  I thought my babies didn't like swaddling, until I got the "miracle blanket", it really was a miracle!  Helped my son sleep better instantly!!  It was great!



We had a miracle blanket for Katie.  We called it her straight jacket.  She would literally be screaming her head off and as soon as she saw that green blanket she would just sigh with relief.  We had to cut the feet out of when she was about 8 months old since she used it for so long.  It is really a MIRACLE blanket.

I have been sewing all day. My friend hauled all of her sewing gear over and we had a "sewing day".  We had 6 kids here, but believe it or not I got a ton done.  I can't wait to share the pics.  I also wanted to say God Bless Carla C for her patterns and her free ruffle foot e-book.  

I love all of the new stuff.  The Alice in Wonderland dress is beautiful.  I also love the towel pants.  I may have to give them a try.


----------



## LouiesMama

Here is Louie's nursery - I didn't really use any patterns, just lots of paint, fabric, and love  

http://www.dressydolly.com/CarlaC/nursery.html

We moved out of that house just before his first birthday.   Supposedly, the new owners were going to keep the mural.  We still have most of the crib bedding and pillows on his big boy bed.   .  




ms_mckenna said:


> I did not multi quote because so many weighed in lol. Did not expect that much positive response! The stuff about SIDS definately won me over though because since Princess A quit breathing on us it is absolutely my worst nightmare. So we are going to buy pacis in the morning.  We are HUGE swaddlers. DH was actually getting griped at tonight about how I needed my sewing room at least workable by Monday because of it. Little D wieghed in at 9lbs 4 oz today! And even my BIG baby blankets are getting to small for me to swaddle him closely in!
> 
> OK now someone made the nursery set a while back? I had to get up and the kids got on and I lost my plpace and cannot find it again lol. What pattern did you use? Is there any simple thing I can do to make them? I have very little sewing experience but I can sew as long as I do not have to follow a pattern lol. I am getting better at patterns I lmade it through a pair of pj pants recently lol. I am pretty sure I can fake my way through most of it the only thing that is scaring me is the diaper stacker. The babies are sleeping a bit better praying they stay that way tonight. And I am hoping to have them on a real schedule next week especially if Little D stays after the court hearing. Thinking there might be a chance that I could get some sewing done next weekend. I am excited lol.


----------



## sheridee32

twob4him your pictures were great your daughters remind me of mine when they were little they look like they are about the same years apart as mine.
my girls are grownand have little girls of their own, except for my baby and she works for disney world and loves it.
Sheri


----------



## Stephres

adoptionmomma4 said:


> Miss Katie is paci baby er.... toddler  I feel like I need to hide my head in a paper bag when people see my non potty trained 3.5 year old with a binki in her mouth.



I had one of those non potty trained 3.5 year olds with a binki in her mouth and I just want to tell you that she successfully navigated through kindergarten without the pacifier and with only two potty accidents!

We moms are too hard on ourselves: we do the best we can.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

For those of you that have dress forms:  What is the best size to buy for designing kids clothes?  Also does anyone have any tips on where I could find a less expensive one?  I can't spend a ton on one at this time but really would like to get one.  I am thinking of redoing my scrapbook room into more of a sewing studio with some scrapping supplies.  I just don't have the time to scrap the way I used to.  I have so much scrapping stuff it is disgusting!  I need to purge the stash I think.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

Stephres said:


> I had one of those non potty trained 3.5 year olds with a binki in her mouth and I just want to tell you that she successfully navigated through kindergarten without the pacifier and with only two potty accidents!
> 
> We moms are too hard on ourselves: we do the best we can.




Thank you for the encouraging words.  I think Megan is a sweetie so I can't be doing to much damage to Katie right?  

At the rate we are going I don't even think Katie is going to go to school.  My goal was for this to be our last year homeschooling and we were going to put the kids in private school.  I keep trying to talk to Katie about pre-school and she says, "I will be so sad if you leave me there.... You left me once and I did cry for you!"  The girl is good when it comes to making me feel guilty. 

Well I think I am going to go to bed.  Katie is in my bed waiting for me.  I will go hide in my paper bag now.  I think I am the one with the issues


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

SallyfromDE said:


> Love your fabrics. I haven't seen most of them. I stopped at JoAnn's today. They got a Wallee flannel in today. Don't they get the cotton? I hate JoAnn's. It might be a superstore, but it's dumpy. Too bad we don't have anything else nearby.



The Joann's by me used to have lots of Disney cotton fabric selection but the last few times I went there, all they had were flannels.  



longaberger_lara said:


> Since we're sharing, here's some pictures of our house.  Don't pay attention to the landscaping - we're adding just a little at a time because it's so dry here right now.



I love your house.  It is beautiful...and soooo clean!  



100AcrePrincess said:


>


Great pictures. 




twob4him said:


> Hi all!
> I finally had a few minutes to upload our vacation pics from Lancaster. I put titles on everything too so you can kinda follow along. We have done more "tour-esty" things on other trips cause there is so much to see and do there! This time we mainly did Hershey park, a pretzel factory tour, visited a couple of fabric and quilt shops and hit a few tourist traps for fun!  So click below if you want to see the fun!
> 
> Hershey Park - Lancaster Vacation



Looks like such a fun vacation!  Dh and I got married in Bethlehem, PA just about an hour away from Lancaster, PA yet we have never been there! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I love this cupcake fabric. I haven't seen any of it around here just yet. I would love to make Jenna a fall shirt out of fabric like that. I picked her up a pair of pink cordurouy pants from Gymboree and they have sprinkles on the bottom of them. I want a top to match it.
> 
> Jenna has also told me that she doesn't want anymore pants or capris. She wants skirts, skorts and dresses. Her reason is because pants and capris make her legs sweat.



I plan on going back to the quilt store on Tuesday and if you would like some of the cupcake fabric, I can see if they still have them.  It was on clearance for $5/yard when I was there last week.  Just let me know.



adoptionmomma4 said:


> I second swaddling.  We had to swaddle Katie until she was almost 9 months old.  The girl has security issues   J/K I think it was because she was a preemie.
> 
> Miss Katie is paci baby er.... toddler  I feel like I need to hide my head in a paper bag when people see my non potty trained 3.5 year old with a binki in her mouth.  What can I say the girl likes her binki!  I have tried taking it and I think I will go hard core on her and just take them all before she starts pre-school.  I don't want the little princess to get made fun of.  She is my last baby and I admit I am codependent on her being a baby.  I did try cutting one last week and she took it out of her mouth and said "this binki has a hole in it" popped it back in her mouth and sucked it.  It is one of our last binki's so I guess she figured desperate time call for desperate measures.



We use the Miracle blanket as well..love that thing!  My ds was also swaddled till he was about 9 month old...the miracle blanket barely fit him then. 

My dd was potty trained really late...older than 3.5 and other parents always said to her "don't you want to be like those big kid - they don't wear diapers anymore!".    I don't regret it since it didn't take long once she was ready...and I didn't have to deal with too many accidents. 



LouiesMama said:


> Here is Louie's nursery - I didn't really use any patterns, just lots of paint, fabric, and love
> 
> http://www.dressydolly.com/CarlaC/nursery.html
> 
> We moved out of that house just before his first birthday.   Supposedly, the new owners were going to keep the mural.  We still have most of the crib bedding and pillows on his big boy bed.   .



WOW....that mural is impressive!  I wish I am that artistic and talented.


----------



## mytwotinks

glorib said:


> OK, so I'll weigh in here.  I'd like to think I've got a little bit of experience, LOL!  7+ years as a NICU nurse helps out!  Pacis are GREAT!  Being able to suck is soothing for infants and gives them comfort.  You are not a bad mom for thinking of giving those kiddos a paci!  It will help you, it will comfort them.  Sounds like a win-win situation to me!
> 
> Seriously, it's one of the main reasons almost all NICU babies wind up with pacis - at least while in the hospital.  As much as we'd like to sit and hold and rock fussy babies, we just can't - and the parents can't be there all of the time, either.  I try to really educate my parents about the benefits of pacis.  It's one little thing that brings these babies a little bit of comfort in a mostly uncomfortable environment.  I'm a big advocate for pacis!
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide!  You're a superstar mom and those babies are extra lucky to have you!
> 
> P.S.  Swaddling is great, too!  The "boundaries" of swaddling are comforting, reminds them of being all cozy and curled up in the womb!




   That's where Riley found her love of the binky!  Your hospital even!  I really loved it that she had something that comforted her when I couldn't be there.  She couldn't be swaddled though becuase she was under those nasty lights. I hated that she had to lay there all naked all of the time. I know she was warm temperature wise, it just seems so "cold" though to see a baby all flopped down naked with a blindfold on.   She didn't seem to mind as much as I did though.


----------



## HeatherSue

I JUST UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT! 
This is the day we spent with Stephres!!



longaberger_lara said:


> Did you notice my hidden mickey light fixture?  You guys will appreciate it, but when I point it out to people, I get the feeling they are rolling their eyes at me  !  Here it is again:


You know what, I didn't!!  I just knew that I had looked at that light fixture and that I had really wanted it, but couldn't remember where I'd seen it!  Now I remember!  I had just installed the light fixture in our dining room when I saw that one for sale on disneyshopping.com.  I tried to talk Henry into it, but the Disney-hater wasn't going to have a Mickey light fixture.  I LOVE it, though!



disneylovinfamily said:


>


GORGEOUS!  I can see all the time you put into it!  



sohappy said:


> Broke my tooth on a soft pretzel (seriously, who does that)


Must not have been too soft!



LouiesMama said:


> Here is Louie's nursery - I didn't really use any patterns, just lots of paint, fabric, and love
> 
> http://www.dressydolly.com/CarlaC/nursery.html
> 
> We moved out of that house just before his first birthday.   Supposedly, the new owners were going to keep the mural.  We still have most of the crib bedding and pillows on his big boy bed.   .



What an adorable and original nursery!  It must have been so hard to leave it!  I LOVE the frog mural!


*Cathy:* I was being sincere, you look great! I really don't think you look like you're 30lbs overweight!


----------



## 2cutekidz

I finished my Big Give outfit!!  Emily decided she wanted to send somethng too, so she helped with a little something extra.  She sat on my lap at the sewing machine and helped.  She picked out the fabric and all the threads (for the pplique!!) too.  It's not perfect, but she loves it and now wants one too!!  I'll try to get pictures in the morning.


----------



## teresajoy

I once again should really be in bed, but I wanted to post and say Hi to everyone! Hi!  There were some cute things posted today! Minnie2, the patchwork twirl skirt was too cute!!! That looks great. 

Disneylovinfamily, I love the Alice outfit, and I'm sorry about your husband. Rara, I'm sorry for you too.  That has to be so hard on you two. 

*Stephanie,* Corey would like to know what kind of reception you are getting on your cell phone today, and he wanted to remind you to take the keys out of your car.   

Oh good, I see Heather has posted her TR, so I will get mine up in the morning time! Or, maybe afternoon time....


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> LOVE that fireplace!   I have seen old fireplaces like this going for big $$ in antique stores!  I love your staircase, too!
> 
> How pretty!  I have yet to attempt a patchwork twirl skirt.  They look so time consuming!


thanks on the house.  We really do love our little old house.  My SIL the engineer noticed one day the scroll work on the fireplace was different on both sides and now every time I look at it I see the missing part and it irks me!   Sadly we can't use it because of my son's dust mite allergies.  .  Oh well it is pretty!  

Thanks about the skirt too.  It was time consuming but as it started comming together I could see what it looked like and I loved it.  So much so I went to Hancock yesterday to actually buy material for me!  I really want a mickey purse for our trip well what do I walk out with for me ?  NOTHING!  nada zip!  Nikki walks out with material for a hanna montanna twirl skirt!   Go figure!  



HeatherSue said:


> Here's a closeup of the little dress I put on Tessa's "Polly Pocket" dress.  I cut out the shape of the skirt with a little extra on the sides.  Then, I sewed it to a plain white piece of fabric, right sides together (leaving the top seam open).  Then, I turned it right side out, folded down the top seam, and sewed that up. Then, I gathered it a little by hand and then sewed it right onto the skirt picture that was already on the bodice.


  this came out so pretty!


HeatherSue said:


> Ask and you shall receive!


I love this picture!  the look on her face is adorable!  




ms_mckenna said:


> OK ladies I am tired lol. I think I am officially afraid to try IVF as the next step now!  I cannot imagine having triplets. I think you could without a doubt lose your mind. I got to thinking about Jon and Kate this morning thinking about how even with help .... oh my just do not want to think about it lol.
> 
> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.


 Both my kids had binkys and you know i would do it all over again with both of them!  I swear they kept my sanity!  My best friend who has 3 boys and one set of twins. (whom i made those shirts for) .  Her older boy had a binky and he was fine getting rid of it.  Don't ask about the blankie though Aunt Marlo(me gave it to him so I say he gets to take it to college Any way when she had the twins and her older one was only 2.5 she tried binkie  I mean EVERY binky that was every made !  She needed it even for the few minutes while she got one situated with his bottle  and then got the other one.  Or if she was changing one and the other needed to be changed.  BUT NOPE neither would take one.  She didn't want to give it to them in place of other things but just to help her have a bit of sanity in between doing things.  
So I say try a binky.


----------



## minnie2

longaberger_lara said:


> Since we're sharing, here's some pictures of our house.  Don't pay attention to the landscaping - we're adding just a little at a time because it's so dry here right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great room fireplace and bookcases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitchen (just ignore the handprints on the fridge  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> breakfast room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> master bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to show you pictures of the kids rooms right now !  Have a great weekend everybody!


what a nice house!  I am so jealous of every one ss fridges!  All my appliances are SS except my fridge we are waiting for it to break then replace it with ss but the darn thing won't break and it is old too!  UGH



100AcrePrincess said:


> These are from a couple of months ago.  My mom is helping dd4 with her *very own sewing machine* (which, it turns out is totally useless & won't be used again, but that's a different story).  She's working on a pillowcase to the dolly bunk beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did really well considering the problems we had with the machine not working right.  If it were me, I'd have tossed the thing out the upstairs window long before I was finished - oh wait, we don't have an upstairs.  Oh, well.
> 
> I think her hem is straighter then mine are.


How cute is she sewing away!  I was looking at one f those kid machines yesterday glad to know they aren't good.


twob4him said:


> Hi all!
> I finally had a few minutes to upload our vacation pics from Lancaster. I put titles on everything too so you can kinda follow along. We have done more "tour-esty" things on other trips cause there is so much to see and do there! This time we mainly did Hershey park, a pretzel factory tour, visited a couple of fabric and quilt shops and hit a few tourist traps for fun!  So click below if you want to see the fun!
> 
> Hershey Park - Lancaster Vacation


 I love the girls matching outfits!  You looked like you had so much fun!  How far is Hershey from Penn State?  Does any one know?  DH wants to go to a Penn State foot ball game  and we were thinking of ding hershey park when we went.  My SIL went there and they are both HUGE Penn State fans.  My SIL has no clue ad she refuses to find out since she works for Nestle


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Just wanted to stop in and say good morning.  Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers for Mark---Rara and I really appreciate it.  I will be away all day from the computer so don't post too much (I hate having to catch up) Rara and I are going to a dismeet in Baltimore today.


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Cathy:  FANTASTIC pictures!  It looks like you guys had a great time!  Seeing you in a bathing suit makes me realize that I really need to lose some weight. You look great!  I'd love to feel comfortable enough in a bathing suit to get my picture taken!
> 
> Chocolate World reminded me of John and Kate plus 8.  Your hotel looked very nice and Hershey Park looked really cool!  You have me wanting to take the kids to Pennsylvania.
> 
> We went there for our honeymoon and it was gorgeous!  We stayed at one of those tacky hotels in the Poconos with the heart shaped pool and the champagne glass bathtub!


 Sorry I had to chuckle at the champagne glass thing!  In HS and College one of my friends lived in the Poconos so I pretty much spent the summers up there and on weekends we would go to shows at those 'Honeymoon' hotels!   It just brought back a lot of memories of my DH and I were 1st dating too.  We used to go up to the pocono's for newyrs eve alot too.  Talk about Flash back!   I grew up about an hour or so from there in North Jersey.



kjbrown said:


> Just wanted to second what someone said about swaddling.  I thought my babies didn't like swaddling, until I got the "miracle blanket", it really was a miracle!  Helped my son sleep better instantly!!  It was great!


My DD hated anything remotely like swaddling.  I remember she was not even 24 hours old and she wouldn't stop screaming and DH thought I had just given birth to satan spawn She screamed at the top of her little lungs all night.  The nurse came in the room and we were all in tears the 3 of u because she wouldn't stop screaming.  So the nurse re swaddled her and she screamed louder.  She had been feed changed everything.  Then the next morning my mom came in and non of us had sleep and she unswaddled Nikki and flip her hands come out and are free and she stops screaming and starts smiling!!!!!!  Needless to say we NEVER swaddled her or my son ever!


----------



## minnie2

disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is the completed outfit with bows


That is so great!



longaberger_lara said:


> Did you notice my hidden mickey light fixture?  You guys will appreciate it, but when I point it out to people, I get the feeling they are rolling their eyes at me  !  Here it is again:


I wanted that so bad for my kitchen! i couldn't convince George to get it!  


LouiesMama said:


> Here is Louie's nursery - I didn't really use any patterns, just lots of paint, fabric, and love
> 
> http://www.dressydolly.com/CarlaC/nursery.html
> 
> We moved out of that house just before his first birthday.   Supposedly, the new owners were going to keep the mural.  We still have most of the crib bedding and pillows on his big boy bed.   .


What an adorable nursery!


adoptionmomma4 said:


> "I will be so sad if you leave me there.... You left me once and I did cry for you!"



that seriously just broke my heart!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

lovesdumbo said:


> We had a cancer scare here this week.  My DH had to have a biopsy Tuesday and they saw a "dark spot" on the ultrasound when they did the biopsy.  DH & I were both convinced it was cancer.  I was worried we would have to cancel our August trip.  We got the great news today that it was just a minor infection.  I think even my Disney hating DH is looking forward to our Disney trip now!  Such a huge relief!!!!!
> 
> So I'm going to celebrate with a little retail therapy (DH doesn't do retail therapy) and buy a new sewing machine.



So glad it was just a scare.  My mom had 2 scares and I know how that feels!  Celebrate and buy some fabric!



minnie2 said:


> I am so excited I finished my 1st patchwork twirl skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to every one whole helped me calculate how many sqs I needed.  After I sewed them all together I thought I wanted it longer so I added anther tear but now that I see it on her she didn't need it.
> Next one I think I need to add more material for the base layer where the elastic goes.
> Nikki is going to where this to the Luau in WDW when Kyle and my best friends boys where their bowling shirts.



It came out great!  the colors you choose are so pretty!  My twirl patchwork is still in pieces....I am going to moms to get her to embroider some stuff on her machine before I start piecing it together!  and I LOVE twirl factor!



HeatherSue said:


> Here's a closeup of the little dress I put on Tessa's "Polly Pocket" dress.  I cut out the shape of the skirt with a little extra on the sides.  Then, I sewed it to a plain white piece of fabric, right sides together (leaving the top seam open).  Then, I turned it right side out, folded down the top seam, and sewed that up. Then, I gathered it a little by hand and then sewed it right onto the skirt picture that was already on the bodice.



What a neat idea!  And it came out so cute!  And I love the pic with her in it...she is so cute!



ms_mckenna said:


> OK ladies I am tired lol. I think I am officially afraid to try IVF as the next step now!  I cannot imagine having triplets. I think you could without a doubt lose your mind. I got to thinking about Jon and Kate this morning thinking about how even with help .... oh my just do not want to think about it lol.
> 
> So I need advice. Little ones are waking up a bit when I think if I were giving them a paci they would be able to sleep a bit longer. I have always been pretty anti paci. Alex had one but only because he spent 3 months in the NICU and they gave it to him ... not my choice. I am really starting to reconsider my anti paci feeling. My Dr. this morning reminded me that it is much easier to break a paci than a thumb sucker. So I would love your opinions? Am I being a crappy mom to these little ones by giving them one? Admittedly the only reason I am is for my sanity because there is two of them and well only one of me lol.  Neither of them like the swing or the bouncy seat or any of the things that usually will appease a newborn for a few minutes lol. They are however thankfully very very good babies!  Anyway would love your honest opinions.



Give the pacis!  My dd1 took a paci till she got an infection at 3 months.  At least it got me through those first few months!  DD2 never took one.  I wouldn't give her one the first 2-3 weeks so she would learn to nurse well...she nursed so well she thought I was a paci.  I tried every brand and would never take one!  I wish she would.  Many a night I fell asleep with her attahed to me!!  You are such a good mommy for thinking about it!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> After church two Sundays ago, I suggested that we dropped by Hancock since is was on the way home from church.  Much to my surprise, my dh agreed and he had the cart while I walked around and looked at patterns and notions, and when I got back, this is what he had in the cart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had picked out some Disney fabric, and said that I should get them all...which I did..I think I need to take him shopping with me more often!!
> 
> I also picked this up last Thursday at a quilt store nearby...my dd requested that I make her something with cupcake fabric for her birthday early august...and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have no idea what I am going to make with it yet....she recently told me not to make her anymore shorts or pants because they are for boys, and she looks prettier in skirts and dresses!



how lucky!  DH hates when I go to Hancocks!  And I love your material!  We have that same material and I try not to buy it, but I have to have it!  Can't wait to see what you make from it!



longaberger_lara said:


> Since we're sharing, here's some pictures of our house.  Don't pay attention to the landscaping - we're adding just a little at a time because it's so dry here right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great room fireplace and bookcases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitchen (just ignore the handprints on the fridge  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> breakfast room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> master bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to show you pictures of the kids rooms right now !  Have a great weekend everybody!



another beautiful home!  How can I share pics when everyone's house is so gorgeous!  Guess I should finish painting and take some pics!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I was reminded today of one of the reasons I love to sew.  Besides seeing the kids light up & obviously adore something I made, there's just something about seeing that huge pile of fabric suddenly transformed into something else (especailly when it comes together like it's supposed to).
> 
> I'm working on a nusery set for one of my best friends.  It's her 5th & she FINALLY decided to get something new so her mom & I are sewing for her.
> Sheet & crib skirt down - bumpers & diaper stacker to go



That came out so pretty.  I never have sewn sheets or blankets, but we did buy an entire set for my dd's room that was handmade.  It had the sheets, the bed ruffle, the pillowcases, even curtains.  I think it is great to be able to make items for your home...or other's homes!



100AcrePrincess said:


> These are from a couple of months ago.  My mom is helping dd4 with her *very own sewing machine* (which, it turns out is totally useless & won't be used again, but that's a different story).  She's working on a pillowcase to the dolly bunk beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did really well considering the problems we had with the machine not working right.  If it were me, I'd have tossed the thing out the upstairs window long before I was finished - oh wait, we don't have an upstairs.  Oh, well.
> 
> I think her hem is straighter then mine are.



Those pics are so cute!  Such memories in the making there!  And such a great hem!  DD4 has recently asked for her own machine.  I was looking at the mini janome for $39.  It looked cute and maybe it will actually sew....mom will help me decide!


----------



## CastleCreations

I usually don't do this, but if you are a praying type person, my friend needs prayers for strength. At work last night, my coworker...my friend, got a call that her 17 year old son has been murdered. I have never seen such pain...of a mother losing a child. She lost a daughter years ago, and this is just a total shock...please hug your little ones, and those not so little, today.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

CastleCreations said:


> I usually don't do this, but if you are a praying type person, my friend needs prayers for strength. At work last night, my coworker...my friend, got a call that her 17 year old son has been murdered. I have never seen such pain...of a mother losing a child. She lost a daughter years ago, and this is just a total shock...please hug your little ones, and those not so little, today.



Elisa, I will pray for your friend.  That has to be the worst pain anyone can ever go through and to lose 2 children.  that is just so aweful!


----------



## minnie2

mommyof2princesses said:


> It came out great!  the colors you choose are so pretty!  My twirl patchwork is still in pieces....I am going to moms to get her to embroider some stuff on her machine before I start piecing it together!  and I LOVE twirl factor!


thanks!  I can't wait to see yours!  

Has any one ever made this skirt from the book marks?
http://houseonhillroad.typepad.com/photos/twirly_skirt/skirt_002_1_1.html  It is so cute but I am a bit confuse which isn't very hard to do!   I get how to cut all the pieces no problem but they never said how long the finished skirt will be per measurement.   or what size each on should roughly be.  I am assuming since my DD needs her skirt to be at least 19-20 inches long she needs this measurement?
_130cm (50-54 inches): 2 skirts on the fold (21.75"w x 15"l each or 43.5" wide by 15" long each when unfolded)

For the waistband, cut 2 pieces on the fold 2.5" long by the width of your skirt (e.g., size 120 = 21"w x 2.5"l)

For the hem band, cut 2 pieces on the fold 3.5" long by the width of your skirt (e.g., size 120 = 21"w x 3.5"l)

For the waist tie, cut 1 piece on the fold 1.5 " long by the width of your fabric (42-44") and 1 piece (not on the fold) 1.5" long by 12" wide. Or you can use ribbon - approximately 65" in length_
I am not sure????


----------



## minnie2

CastleCreations said:


> I usually don't do this, but if you are a praying type person, my friend needs prayers for strength. At work last night, my coworker...my friend, got a call that her 17 year old son has been murdered. I have never seen such pain...of a mother losing a child. She lost a daughter years ago, and this is just a total shock...please hug your little ones, and those not so little, today.


OMG that is so awful!  i can't even imagine!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

twob4him said:


> Hi all!
> I finally had a few minutes to upload our vacation pics from Lancaster. I put titles on everything too so you can kinda follow along. We have done more "tour-esty" things on other trips cause there is so much to see and do there! This time we mainly did Hershey park, a pretzel factory tour, visited a couple of fabric and quilt shops and hit a few tourist traps for fun!  So click below if you want to see the fun!
> 
> 
> Hershey Park - Lancaster Vacation



I love all the pics!  You all look like you had a great time!  I want to go now.  Dh said, maybe we can take a trip there during early spring!  Woo hoo!  We'll see!  and you look great in your bathing suit!   I look like a beached whale in my suit!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is the completed outfit with bows



WOW!  It is even more beautiful! The ric rac does add a nice touch!  And I love the bows!  Did you make those bows?  WOW!



longaberger_lara said:


> Did you notice my hidden mickey light fixture?  You guys will appreciate it, but when I point it out to people, I get the feeling they are rolling their eyes at me  !  Here it is again:



I didn't see it at first!  I love it!  We need a new fixture for our eating area!  I want that one!



LouiesMama said:


> Here is Louie's nursery - I didn't really use any patterns, just lots of paint, fabric, and love
> 
> http://www.dressydolly.com/CarlaC/nursery.html
> 
> We moved out of that house just before his first birthday.   Supposedly, the new owners were going to keep the mural.  We still have most of the crib bedding and pillows on his big boy bed.   .



What a beauiful baby room.  Did you do all that painting?  I wish I had that talend.  I cannot draw to save my life.  I can draw an easter egg...something I learned in 1st grade.  



CastleCreations said:


> I usually don't do this, but if you are a praying type person, my friend needs prayers for strength. At work last night, my coworker...my friend, got a call that her 17 year old son has been murdered. I have never seen such pain...of a mother losing a child. She lost a daughter years ago, and this is just a total shock...please hug your little ones, and those not so little, today.



I am so sorry for you friend.  I will say some prayers and ask others too.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I should be sewing instead of on here.  Has any one just gotten bored with an outfit and had a hard time finishing it.  I am making our family matching tops.  DD13 and I are having the same pattern.  DH is getting a cllared shirt.  I am just tired of looking at the same material!  I have like 10 yards of it!  I think I just need to finish our tops and go on to something new before doing dd4 outfit.  It is driving me bonkers!  At least I haven't cute her outfit out yet.  It might have to wait until after something new!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mommyof2princesses said:


> WOW!  It is even more beautiful! The ric rac does add a nice touch!  And I love the bows!  Did you make those bows?  WOW!



Thanks!  Yes I made the bows too.


----------



## twob4him

sheridee32 said:


> twob4him your pictures were great your daughters remind me of mine when they were little they look like they are about the same years apart as mine.
> my girls are grownand have little girls of their own, except for my baby and she works for disney world and loves it.
> Sheri


Sheri...thanks so much for your kind comments....how neat that your littlest works for Disney. I am definately going to encourage my DD to do that while in college. I am reading an "experience report" from a CM who is in the college program here on the Dis. Very interesting and lots of hard work!  



Stephres said:


> I had one of those non potty trained 3.5 year olds with a binki in her mouth and I just want to tell you that she successfully navigated through kindergarten without the pacifier and with only two potty accidents!
> 
> We moms are too hard on ourselves: we do the best we can.


I couldnt agree more!!! God left lots of leeway for love  and I say a contented baby sucking on a paci is much better than a fussy baby skirming around unhappy.  All my 4 kiddos were different (of course). I tried and tried to get my youngest to take a paci and she wouldn't. She ended up mostly being held. None of my kids got attached to the bottle for some reason and none really had a stuffed animal or blanky. I found that strange since I thought most kids like those kind of loveys.  My first was binky-dependent. He had two or three "nuki's" at all times until he was potty trained at 3 1/2. He could talk clearly right thru them  . Finally he put them down before he turned 4 and I took the opportunity to "not know where your binky's went? so lets go play over here". The other two girls I think "lost" them sometime when they were 3. I think I limited it to their beds at the end and then finally took them away completely. I couldn't just go cold turkey.  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> The Joann's by me used to have lots of Disney cotton fabric selection but the last few times I went there, all they had were flannels.
> 
> Looks like such a fun vacation!  Dh and I got married in Bethlehem, PA just about an hour away from Lancaster, PA yet we have never been there!
> 
> 
> My dd was potty trained really late...older than 3.5 and other parents always said to her "don't you want to be like those big kid - they don't wear diapers anymore!".    I don't regret it since it didn't take long once she was ready...and I didn't have to deal with too many accidents.



My Joann's has enough flannel to cloth the entire continent. And only about 3 bolts of old Disney fabric. Thats it  

I have friends who live in Bethlehem and my very first boyfriend was from Nazareth.

My potty training philosophy is the same as yours.....just wait and you hardly have to do anything!  



minnie2 said:


> I love the girls matching outfits!  You looked like you had so much fun!  How far is Hershey from Penn State?  Does any one know?  DH wants to go to a Penn State foot ball game  and we were thinking of ding hershey park when we went.  My SIL went there and they are both HUGE Penn State fans.  My SIL has no clue ad she refuses to find out since she works for Nestle


Thanks! I can't tell you how helpful matching outfits were in the Parks. My kids don't wonder around much but in a busy park it really helps!   I am not sure how far apart they are but I would recommend Hershey park! We got there at the opening and did all the dry rides first, then ate and went to the water park during the heat of the day. Very refreshing! Check out their website too for all the rides and a map of the park. I did that ahead so I was prepared.


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> We went there for our honeymoon and it was gorgeous!  We stayed at one of those tacky hotels in the Poconos with the heart shaped pool and the champagne glass bathtub!



CLASSIC!  I always saw ads for those hotels in papers and always wanted to stay at one but alas, I was never able to. It is comforting , however, to know that you were the priviledged one!  I think we need pics of that!  



longaberger_lara said:


> Did you notice my hidden mickey light fixture?  You guys will appreciate it, but when I point it out to people, I get the feeling they are rolling their eyes at me  !  Here it is again:




Love the hidden Mickey and LOVE your home! How cool that you have a detached garage. I've always wanted one of those as well. I'll bet you have TONS of storage in your home- lucky duck!



LouiesMama said:


> Here is Louie's nursery - I didn't really use any patterns, just lots of paint, fabric, and love
> http://www.dressydolly.com/CarlaC/nursery.html
> 
> We moved out of that house just before his first birthday.   Supposedly, the new owners were going to keep the mural.  We still have most of the crib bedding and pillows on his big boy bed.   .



This room is adorable. You did a beautiful job on it!



HeatherSue said:


> What an adorable and original nursery!  It must have been so hard to leave it!  I LOVE the frog mural!



But the question is my friend.... did you see the MONKEY peeking through the bars of the crib??  Are you afraid of all monkeys, or just poor helpless sock monkeys?



2cutekidz said:


> I finished my Big Give outfit!!  Emily decided she wanted to send somethng too, so she helped with a little something extra.  She sat on my lap at the sewing machine and helped.  She picked out the fabric and all the threads (for the pplique!!) too.  It's not perfect, but she loves it and now wants one too!!  I'll try to get pictures in the morning.



That is so cute! See what you are teaching here by doing the BIG GIVE? She's learning how to be a sweet, empathetic young lady. GOOD JOB MOM!



minnie2 said:


> what a nice house!  I am so jealous of every one ss fridges!  All my appliances are SS except my fridge we are waiting for it to break then replace it with ss but the darn thing won't break and it is old too!  UGH


 I have a solution for you. Take your old fridge out to the garage and use it as your spare fridge. Tell DH he can store all the liquid refreshment he wants in it if you can get your SS one now.   Usually, that's all ya have to do. Of course, if that doesn't work- you may need to have a big party this summer and have no place to get your drinks cold.   




CastleCreations said:


> I usually don't do this, but if you are a praying type person, my friend needs prayers for strength. At work last night, my coworker...my friend, got a call that her 17 year old son has been murdered. I have never seen such pain...of a mother losing a child. She lost a daughter years ago, and this is just a total shock...please hug your little ones, and those not so little, today.



OMGosh! That is so startling and so sad. What happened? I just can't imagine having to face something so horrific! Our prayers are with her.


----------



## ~*~Michelle~*~

Here's a pic of my house too. lol







Here's a top I finished last night for breakfast at CP:


----------



## mrsklamc

Oh my gosh I can't believe I finally caught up to the end of the thread! It moves so fast!

Jessica, great towel pants! Where did you get the cars towel?

Elisa, I am definately a prayer and I will pray for your friend. I can't imagine. It wouldn't take away from the loss but I hope they caught the person who did it.

Lara- I wonder if you painted recently and know what the name of the blue in your bedroom is?

Twob4Him- Where'd you find the pretzel factory? I'd LOVE to read your trip report and find it but I MUST sew today. My sister has twin boys that need bigger baby blankets and I have a 3 year old waiting on her cars pillowcase dress...I just can't figure out why Disney didn't make more cars stuff for girls!

ETA: AND I have to figure out the ruffler foot I was gifted and pick out some thank you fabric from the stash for the person who gave it to me!


----------



## HeatherSue

2cutekidz said:


> I finished my Big Give outfit!!  Emily decided she wanted to send somethng too, so she helped with a little something extra.  She sat on my lap at the sewing machine and helped.  She picked out the fabric and all the threads (for the pplique!!) too.  It's not perfect, but she loves it and now wants one too!!  I'll try to get pictures in the morning.


How sweet!  I can't wait to see it1



minnie2 said:


> I really want a mickey purse for our trip well what do I walk out with for me ?  NOTHING!  nada zip!  Nikki walks out with material for a hanna montanna twirl skirt!   Go figure!


This sounds VERY familiar! How does this always happen?



minnie2 said:


> what a nice house!  I am so jealous of every one ss fridges!  All my appliances are SS except my fridge we are waiting for it to break then replace it with ss but the darn thing won't break and it is old too!  UGH


I have a secret, my appliances aren't actually stainless steel!  They're painted the same color as stainless steel, so we don't have the fingerprint issue to deal with!  They're Frigidaire appliances and I think they might be the only ones to sell this look.

I have another secret, my dishwasher is white.  When we were building the house, I had to pick out the dishwasher first and I thought we were going with white appliances.  But, then I realized we could afford these stainless steel-look appliances, so we got them.  So, now our appliances don't match. It doesn't bother me too much, but it really irks Henry, the perfectionist.



CastleCreations said:


> I usually don't do this, but if you are a praying type person, my friend needs prayers for strength. At work last night, my coworker...my friend, got a call that her 17 year old son has been murdered. I have never seen such pain...of a mother losing a child. She lost a daughter years ago, and this is just a total shock...please hug your little ones, and those not so little, today.


Oh NO!  That is just so awful.  I will be  praying for your friend and her family.  I just can't imagine how devestating this is for her. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> I should be sewing instead of on here.  Has any one just gotten bored with an outfit and had a hard time finishing it.  I am making our family matching tops.  DD13 and I are having the same pattern.  DH is getting a cllared shirt.  I am just tired of looking at the same material!  I have like 10 yards of it!  I think I just need to finish our tops and go on to something new before doing dd4 outfit.  It is driving me bonkers!  At least I haven't cute her outfit out yet.  It might have to wait until after something new!


I have definitely had days like that.  I have an outfit for Tessa that I cut out months ago and I never got around to actually sewing it together.  I decided I didn't like the fabric.  If you're getting sick of looking at it, you're right.  You need to try and sew something different and go back to it!



karebear1 said:


> CLASSIC!  I always saw ads for those hotels in papers and always wanted to stay at one but alas, I was never able to. It is comforting , however, to know that you were the priviledged one!  I think we need pics of that!
> 
> But the question is my friend.... did you see the MONKEY peeking through the bars of the crib??  Are you afraid of all monkeys, or just poor helpless sock monkeys?



I would post pictures.  But, alas, my scanner doesn't work with my new computer.  So, you, my friend, are just outta luck!  I can say that that champagne bathtub doesn't need very much bubble bath.  We had bubbles cascading out of the tub, down into the living area.  It was actually kind of pretty!  

I am not scared of all monkeys, Miss Smarty Pants.  Just scary, evil, sock monkeys!



~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> Here's a pic of my house too. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a top I finished last night for breakfast at CP:



Wow, another gorgeous house!!! 

What top?  All I can see is a gorgeous girl with beautiful hair!!  Oh, wait, that's a really cute top, too!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

CastleCreations said:


> I usually don't do this, but if you are a praying type person, my friend needs prayers for strength. At work last night, my coworker...my friend, got a call that her 17 year old son has been murdered. I have never seen such pain...of a mother losing a child. She lost a daughter years ago, and this is just a total shock...please hug your little ones, and those not so little, today.


Elisa I will be praying for your friend. That is an experience that I just could not be strong thorugh. I hope that she has lots of family that will be there for her and support her through this.


----------



## sohappy

~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> Here's a pic of my house too. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a top I finished last night for breakfast at CP:



Beautiful house and adorable top, but your DD is GORGEOUS!  Her hair is TDF!!


----------



## glorib

disneylovinfamily said:


> Elisa, I will pray for your friend.  That has to be the worst pain anyone can ever go through and to lose 2 children.  that is just so aweful!



How awful.  I'm so sorry - prayers said for your friend.


----------



## minnie2

karebear1-
   I tried the the whole we can put it in the garage and it didn't go over.  When we moved here I really wanted to take my old fridge which I loved but the witch that bought my huse put up a stink for it and my excuse was we can have a fridge in the garage and DH said no he doesn't want to have to walk out of the house to the garage to get a drink.  Old house built be for cars so the garage was built yrs later and not attached   Any way he knows how I feel about it and the only way he will replace it will be if and when it breaks and trust me I have been trying for 3 yrs to break the darn thing!  the dog even helps but it won't break!   




~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> Here's a pic of my house too. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a top I finished last night for breakfast at CP:


 great house!  Love the shirt too!  Your DD is gorgeous!  



HeatherSue said:


> This sounds VERY familiar! How does this always happen?
> 
> 
> I have a secret, my appliances aren't actually stainless steel!  They're painted the same color as stainless steel, so we don't have the fingerprint issue to deal with!  They're Frigidaire appliances and I think they might be the only ones to sell this look.
> 
> I have another secret, my dishwasher is white.  When we were building the house, I had to pick out the dishwasher first and I thought we were going with white appliances.  But, then I realized we could afford these stainless steel-look appliances, so we got them.  So, now our appliances don't match. It doesn't bother me too much, but it really irks Henry, the perfectionist.


Note to self go shopping with out kids s I can get myself fabric!   

I have seen those!  I think they came out after I got my ss stuff.  Figures!  see having the white fridge irks me and George could care less!  then again he didn't ind the god awful wall paper all over the house!  To me it drove me nuts!  We still have it in the bedrooms that is our next home project remove wall paper from the bedrooms!  I am sure the kids rooms will be 1st of course


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

CastleCreations said:


> I usually don't do this, but if you are a praying type person, my friend needs prayers for strength. At work last night, my coworker...my friend, got a call that her 17 year old son has been murdered. I have never seen such pain...of a mother losing a child. She lost a daughter years ago, and this is just a total shock...please hug your little ones, and those not so little, today.



Prayers for sure...I think that would be all of our nightmares.


----------



## ameraumi

I am in lurker mode again until I start sewing again, but I have a question. When you go to sell the outgrown sewn items, how do you list them? Rough estimate of size? I thought I would sell Erin's Disney outfits but they not any true size plus not as professionally finished as some of the outfits out there.


----------



## jham

100AcrePrincess said:


> I was reminded today of one of the reasons I love to sew.  Besides seeing the kids light up & obviously adore something I made, there's just something about seeing that huge pile of fabric suddenly transformed into something else (especailly when it comes together like it's supposed to).
> 
> I'm working on a nusery set for one of my best friends.  It's her 5th & she FINALLY decided to get something new so her mom & I are sewing for her.
> Sheet & crib skirt down - bumpers & diaper stacker to go



so pretty!



LouiesMama said:


> Here is Louie's nursery - I didn't really use any patterns, just lots of paint, fabric, and love
> 
> http://www.dressydolly.com/CarlaC/nursery.html
> 
> We moved out of that house just before his first birthday.   Supposedly, the new owners were going to keep the mural.  We still have most of the crib bedding and pillows on his big boy bed.   .



Love that nursery!  I love frogs!  So sady you had to leave theat mural behind!



disneylovinfamily said:


> For those of you that have dress forms:  What is the best size to buy for designing kids clothes?  Also does anyone have any tips on where I could find a less expensive one?  I can't spend a ton on one at this time but really would like to get one.  I am thinking of redoing my scrapbook room into more of a sewing studio with some scrapping supplies.  I just don't have the time to scrap the way I used to.  I have so much scrapping stuff it is disgusting!  I need to purge the stash I think.



I have an inexpensive not really official dress form from Hobby Lobby.  They had several, they are more decorative but they do the job.  



CastleCreations said:


> I usually don't do this, but if you are a praying type person, my friend needs prayers for strength. At work last night, my coworker...my friend, got a call that her 17 year old son has been murdered. I have never seen such pain...of a mother losing a child. She lost a daughter years ago, and this is just a total shock...please hug your little ones, and those not so little, today.



That is truly heartbreaking!  and prayers to your friend. It is so hard to witness such pain.  When I was a little kid my next door neighbor died and I will never forget when they told his 4 little kids.  I could hear such wailing coming from that house.   



mommyof2princesses said:


> I should be sewing instead of on here.  Has any one just gotten bored with an outfit and had a hard time finishing it.  I am making our family matching tops.  DD13 and I are having the same pattern.  DH is getting a cllared shirt.  I am just tired of looking at the same material!  I have like 10 yards of it!  I think I just need to finish our tops and go on to something new before doing dd4 outfit.  It is driving me bonkers!  At least I haven't cute her outfit out yet.  It might have to wait until after something new!


  I have a hard time making the same thing twice!  That is why I don't list much on Jen's and my etsy site.  I have to really love it to do a custom.  



~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> Here's a pic of my house too. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a top I finished last night for breakfast at CP:



Love the top and your house.  My favorite thing on a house is a front porch!!!



minnie2 said:


> karebear1-
> I tried the the whole we can put it in the garage and it didn't go over.  When we moved here I really wanted to take my old fridge which I loved but the witch that bought my huse put up a stink for it and my excuse was we can have a fridge in the garage and DH said no he doesn't want to have to walk out of the house to the garage to get a drink.  Old house built be for cars so the garage was built yrs later and not attached   Any way he knows how I feel about it and the only way he will replace it will be if and when it breaks and trust me I have been trying for 3 yrs to break the darn thing!  the dog even helps but it won't break!
> 
> 
> 
> great house!  Love the shirt too!  Your DD is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Note to self go shopping with out kids s I can get myself fabric!
> 
> I have seen those!  I think they came out after I got my ss stuff.  Figures!  see having the white fridge irks me and George could care less!  then again he didn't ind the god awful wall paper all over the house!  To me it drove me nuts!  We still have it in the bedrooms that is our next home project remove wall paper from the bedrooms!  I am sure the kids rooms will be 1st of course



Maybe I SHOULD post photos of my house when we first bought it.  I did a LOT of wallpaper removing!!!  It drove me nuts too and it was one of the first things we changed.  Well, that and the "hurt my eyes blue" paint in the laundry room.   My house was built in 1996, but when we bought it 4 years ago you would've thought it was surely decorated in the 80's


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

sahm1000 said:


> Wow, that is really beautiful!  Great job!
> 
> Where did you find a pattern for making sheets and the crib skirt?



Thanks!  The pattern is from Simplicity I think, but I know McCalls has them too.  Really, I think it's easier to just measure & go for the sheet & skirt, but the patterns are available if you need them.  For the sheet you need 2 yds of 45" fabric.  You cut 8" squares in all 4 corners & then sew teh corners up.  Make a casing all the way around for 1/4" elastic.  You need 90" of elastic.  They are sooo easy.


----------



## ~*~Michelle~*~

HeatherSue said:


> How sweet!  I can't wait to see it1
> 
> 
> This sounds VERY familiar! How does this always happen?
> 
> 
> I have a secret, my appliances aren't actually stainless steel!  They're painted the same color as stainless steel, so we don't have the fingerprint issue to deal with!  They're Frigidaire appliances and I think they might be the only ones to sell this look.
> 
> I have another secret, my dishwasher is white.  When we were building the house, I had to pick out the dishwasher first and I thought we were going with white appliances.  But, then I realized we could afford these stainless steel-look appliances, so we got them.  So, now our appliances don't match. It doesn't bother me too much, but it really irks Henry, the perfectionist.
> 
> 
> Oh NO!  That is just so awful.  I will be  praying for your friend and her family.  I just can't imagine how devestating this is for her.
> 
> 
> I have definitely had days like that.  I have an outfit for Tessa that I cut out months ago and I never got around to actually sewing it together.  I decided I didn't like the fabric.  If you're getting sick of looking at it, you're right.  You need to try and sew something different and go back to it!
> 
> 
> 
> I would post pictures.  But, alas, my scanner doesn't work with my new computer.  So, you, my friend, are just outta luck!  I can say that that champagne bathtub doesn't need very much bubble bath.  We had bubbles cascading out of the tub, down into the living area.  It was actually kind of pretty!
> 
> I am not scared of all monkeys, Miss Smarty Pants.  Just scary, evil, sock monkeys!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, another gorgeous house!!!
> 
> What top?  All I can see is a gorgeous girl with beautiful hair!!  Oh, wait, that's a really cute top, too!



  You crack me up.  Thanks so much!  She had just gotten out of bed & I showed her to top.  She jumped up and down wanting to try it on.



sohappy said:


> Beautiful house and adorable top, but your DD is GORGEOUS!  Her hair is TDF!!



Thank so much!!



minnie2 said:


> karebear1-
> I tried the the whole we can put it in the garage and it didn't go over.  When we moved here I really wanted to take my old fridge which I loved but the witch that bought my huse put up a stink for it and my excuse was we can have a fridge in the garage and DH said no he doesn't want to have to walk out of the house to the garage to get a drink.  Old house built be for cars so the garage was built yrs later and not attached   Any way he knows how I feel about it and the only way he will replace it will be if and when it breaks and trust me I have been trying for 3 yrs to break the darn thing!  the dog even helps but it won't break!
> 
> 
> 
> great house!  Love the shirt too!  Your DD is gorgeous!
> 
> Note to self go shopping with out kids s I can get myself fabric!
> 
> I have seen those!  I think they came out after I got my ss stuff.  Figures!  see having the white fridge irks me and George could care less!  then again he didn't ind the god awful wall paper all over the house!  To me it drove me nuts!  We still have it in the bedrooms that is our next home project remove wall paper from the bedrooms!  I am sure the kids rooms will be 1st of course



Thank you! 



jham said:


> so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that nursery!  I love frogs!  So sady you had to leave theat mural behind!
> 
> 
> 
> I have an inexpensive not really official dress form from Hobby Lobby.  They had several, they are more decorative but they do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> That is truly heartbreaking!  and prayers to your friend. It is so hard to witness such pain.  When I was a little kid my next door neighbor died and I will never forget when they told his 4 little kids.  I could hear such wailing coming from that house.
> 
> I have a hard time making the same thing twice!  That is why I don't list much on Jen's and my etsy site.  I have to really love it to do a custom.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the top and your house.  My favorite thing on a house is a front porch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I SHOULD post photos of my house when we first bought it.  I did a LOT of wallpaper removing!!!  It drove me nuts too and it was one of the first things we changed.  Well, that and the "hurt my eyes blue" paint in the laundry room.   My house was built in 1996, but when we bought it 4 years ago you would've thought it was surely decorated in the 80's



The porch was mandatory. LOL  I love porches on houses too.


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Maybe I SHOULD post photos of my house when we first bought it.  I did a LOT of wallpaper removing!!!  It drove me nuts too and it was one of the first things we changed.  Well, that and the "hurt my eyes blue" paint in the laundry room.   My house was built in 1996, but when we bought it 4 years ago you would've thought it was surely decorated in the 80's



Post them!  Wall paper was everywhere here!  One of the previous owners was going to get our house on the historical registry so was going for a very victorian look so EVERY room had wallpaper!  And awful wall paper at that.  I can tolerate the foyer wall paper which I posted a picture of so that will be the last to go but OMG the kitchen was awful and so was well the rest of it!  For the dinning room/playroom the ceiling is very pieced together.  DH loved it so I had to keep but I painted the walls so now I just don't look up!  I will take pictures this week after I clean in prep for Kyle's bday party!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

HeatherSue said:


> That is SO pretty!!  I wish I knew how to sew when my kids were in cribs.  I would have loved to make them pretty dust ruffles!
> 
> 
> How sweet!!!  I love the pictures and she did a great job!  I've heard bad things about the kid's sewing machines.   I read lots of reviews on them and then decided not to buy Tessa one until she's old enough for a real one!



Thanks!  I made dd2's set & loved it because I could have exactly what I wanted that way.

My SIL got her the sewing machine for Christmas & at first I thought it would be ok once I got the tension set.  Then I realized that the needle was hitting the bobbin casing every 3 or 4 stitches.  It was a pain, but she thought it was cool that _she_ was sewing with her own machine.



lovesdumbo said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> What wonderful photos!



Thanks!



princesskayla said:


> Sorry about that!  You can tell her that they don't really work & it'll be better to wait until she's old enough for a real machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ms_mckenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK now someone made the nursery set a while back? I had to get up and the kids got on and I lost my plpace and cannot find it again lol. What pattern did you use? Is there any simple thing I can do to make them? I have very little sewing experience but I can sew as long as I do not have to follow a pattern lol. I am getting better at patterns I lmade it through a pair of pj pants recently lol. I am pretty sure I can fake my way through most of it the only thing that is scaring me is the diaper stacker. The babies are sleeping a bit better praying they stay that way tonight. And I am hoping to have them on a real schedule next week especially if Little D stays after the court hearing. Thinking there might be a chance that I could get some sewing done next weekend. I am excited lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplicity & McCalls both make patterns for nursery sets.  For the crib sheet & skirt, to me, it's easier to just measure & go from there than to use the pattern but then I hate wrestling with huge pattern pieces & huge pieces of fabric.  Also, I like knowing that the ruffle on teh skirt is x amount bigger than the flat piece so that I know how tight to ruffle it.
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2princesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> That came out so pretty.  I never have sewn sheets or blankets, but we did buy an entire set for my dd's room that was handmade.  It had the sheets, the bed ruffle, the pillowcases, even curtains.  I think it is great to be able to make items for your home...or other's homes!
> 
> Those pics are so cute!  Such memories in the making there!  And such a great hem!  DD4 has recently asked for her own machine.  I was looking at the mini janome for $39.  It looked cute and maybe it will actually sew....mom will help me decide!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really enjoy making stuff for the house, especially the girls rooms.
> 
> She & mom had fun working on it even with the frustrations.
> 
> 
> 
> CastleCreations said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually don't do this, but if you are a praying type person, my friend needs prayers for strength. At work last night, my coworker...my friend, got a call that her 17 year old son has been murdered. I have never seen such pain...of a mother losing a child. She lost a daughter years ago, and this is just a total shock...please hug your little ones, and those not so little, today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will certainly be praying for her.  What a terrible thing to have to deal with.
> 
> LouiesMama - What an adorable nursery.  Those frogs are too cute!
Click to expand...


----------



## rumblytumbly

Hi everyone. I used to lurk here when you were all still in your first thread and I was under the delusion that I could teach myself to sew... 

DS5 and DD4 are going to be gingerbread men / cookies for Halloween this year but I haven't been able to find matching costumes on ebay. I want them to be really cute, not cheap looking. Anybody interested in taking this on for me? or know of someone who would? Just PM me.  

Thanks so much.


----------



## sahm1000

longaberger_lara said:


> Did you notice my hidden mickey light fixture?  You guys will appreciate it, but when I point it out to people, I get the feeling they are rolling their eyes at me  !  Here it is again:



I love hidden mickey's.  My friends would roll their eyes at me too but I would love it and that is all that matters!



ms_mckenna said:


> I did not multi quote because so many weighed in lol. Did not expect that much positive response! The stuff about SIDS definately won me over though because since Princess A quit breathing on us it is absolutely my worst nightmare. So we are going to buy pacis in the morning.  We are HUGE swaddlers. DH was actually getting griped at tonight about how I needed my sewing room at least workable by Monday because of it. Little D wieghed in at 9lbs 4 oz today! And even my BIG baby blankets are getting to small for me to swaddle him closely in!
> 
> OK now someone made the nursery set a while back? I had to get up and the kids got on and I lost my plpace and cannot find it again lol. What pattern did you use? Is there any simple thing I can do to make them? I have very little sewing experience but I can sew as long as I do not have to follow a pattern lol. I am getting better at patterns I lmade it through a pair of pj pants recently lol. I am pretty sure I can fake my way through most of it the only thing that is scaring me is the diaper stacker. The babies are sleeping a bit better praying they stay that way tonight. And I am hoping to have them on a real schedule next week especially if Little D stays after the court hearing. Thinking there might be a chance that I could get some sewing done next weekend. I am excited lol.




Glad to hear that the babies are sleeping better!  Yeah!  Lilly is waking up at around 10:00 pm every night and I feed her and then she goes back to sleep.  And she sleeps to about 4:00 am    !  She goes back to sleep and sleeps again to about 9:00 am.  And goes back to sleep again for about 3 more hours!  I know I have been lucky!  It makes me think that I can survive our trip to WDW if she keeps up this schedule.  I really don't want to cancel it!

You mentioned that Princess A had stopped breathing once.  I wanted to tell you about the baby monitor that I have.  It is by BebeSounds and it is a motion monitor.  If the baby doesn't move (and it seems to monitor even the littlest moves) an alarm sounds on the monitor.  I've used it with all three of my girls and it gives me a safer feeling about SIDS.  We are still vigilant about taking precautions (no blankets, soft pillows, stuffed animals, etc.) but it allows me to sleep at night!  I honestly don't know how effective it is at detecting non-motion but like I said it gives me a little peace of mind.  Also, it doesn't work as well once the babies are older and they can move around their crib.  The motion sensor isn't that big and if a child gets to one side of the crib our detector has gone off but only b/c the girls weren't anywhere on it (it actually goes underneath the crib mattress) and had rolled to one end of the crib.  Just a thought if you need another monitor!



CastleCreations said:


> I usually don't do this, but if you are a praying type person, my friend needs prayers for strength. At work last night, my coworker...my friend, got a call that her 17 year old son has been murdered. I have never seen such pain...of a mother losing a child. She lost a daughter years ago, and this is just a total shock...please hug your little ones, and those not so little, today.




Oh my gosh, I don't think I am strong enough to lose a child and come through it with my sanity.  Lots of prayers are being sent for her.



100AcrePrincess said:


> Thanks!  The pattern is from Simplicity I think, but I know McCalls has them too.  Really, I think it's easier to just measure & go for the sheet & skirt, but the patterns are available if you need them.  For the sheet you need 2 yds of 45" fabric.  You cut 8" squares in all 4 corners & then sew teh corners up.  Make a casing all the way around for 1/4" elastic.  You need 90" of elastic.  They are sooo easy.




I love easy!


----------



## jham

Okay, here's my house when I bought it 4 years ago.  Lookout, photobucket is being really fast and cooperative today so lots of pictures!  My apologies in advance if you like some of the stuff I may criticize or make fun of.  I'm just saying it was NOT decorated in my tastes.

We bought this house for a few reasons but we really liked the open feel of it and all the windows!  
Front of house: (the garden looks better now!) It has a sort of porch but I would love to knock down the brick wall and replace it with a wrought iron railing. 




Back:




Backyard: (the kids agreed to move because it had a trampoline) 




We have since added a patio and a playground behind the basketball hoop. 




entryway (with Mike's office on the right which is where I do most of my DISing:







stairs that I LOVE to decorate for Christmas (I spy a baby Luke!):




the view from the stairs of the forest green carpet I HATED (and replaced, but we still need to paint) and the windows  I LOVE (you can see the mountains):




The dining room that had the weirdest mauve sponge painting on the walls, wallpaper on the ceiling and an ugly brass chandelier (all changed now, but I wish I had the hidden mickey chandelier!!):




The kitchen and breakfast nook with the most goshawful navy blue wallpaper that I peeled off pretty quickly after moving in (I don't like my kitchen at all, I had an awesome kitchen at my old house) I do have new countertops/sink, cabinet hardware and paint, but need new lighting.  (I painted the breakfast nook chandelier and now I really like it!) I have to keep the cabinets which I don't love at all. (I spy baby Luke again):







and the family room off the kitchen.  I don't like the fireplace.  The brick matches the brick on the front of the house which I don't like either--too fancy schmancy once puppy is potty trained, this room is my next project (I spy a little Jayden): 




Whew!  That's a lot of pictures!  We have since finished the basement also so I'll eventually have to post pics of the upstairs (bedrooms and laundry room) and the basement (toy room, craft room, storage, and big kid (DH) play room w/mini kitchen).


----------



## SallyfromDE

~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> Here's a pic of my house too. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a top I finished last night for breakfast at CP:



Michelle, your home is gorgeous. I just love your daughters hair. And the top you made is really cute. I like the cut of the yoke.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Big Give sets!!!  

Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!






SpongeBob set.  This is not from me!!!! This is from Emily.  It was her idea and it's what she helped me with last night.  (I should have let her help with the skirt instead of the tank!!)  Poor SpongeBob's nose and cheeks are a little wonky!!  I couldn't see what I was doing with her on my lap!!  Oh well,  just gives it more character!


----------



## jham

2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!
> 
> Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpongeBob set.  This is not from me!!!! This is from Emily.  It was her idea and it's what she helped me with last night.  (I should have let her help with the skirt instead of the tank!!)  Poor SpongeBob's nose and cheeks are a little wonky!!  I couldn't see what I was doing with her on my lap!!  Oh well,  just gives it more character!



   Gorgeous!  And tell Emily she did a great job!  Sponge Bob is supposed to be a little wonky!  SO COOL!  Shay Lynne is going to love them!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!
> 
> Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpongeBob set. This is not from me!!!! This is from Emily. It was her idea and it's what she helped me with last night. (I should have let her help with the skirt instead of the tank!!) Poor SpongeBob's nose and cheeks are a little wonky!! I couldn't see what I was doing with her on my lap!! Oh well, just gives it more character!


I love them both, but I think that the Wonky SB is the best. I showed Jenna the SB outfit and she likes it. I might have to CASE if you don't mind. She has been bugging me to make her a SB outfit. She is in love with him.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!
> 
> Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpongeBob set. This is not from me!!!! This is from Emily. It was her idea and it's what she helped me with last night. (I should have let her help with the skirt instead of the tank!!) Poor SpongeBob's nose and cheeks are a little wonky!! I couldn't see what I was doing with her on my lap!! Oh well, just gives it more character!



Both look spectacular!
I have a Spong Bob fanatic here too!  Spongie is supposed to look wonky!  That's just his nature!   Leighanna would flip for that one!


----------



## LisaZoe

disneylovinfamily said:


> For those of you that have dress forms:  What is the best size to buy for designing kids clothes?  Also does anyone have any tips on where I could find a less expensive one?  I can't spend a ton on one at this time but really would like to get one.  I am thinking of redoing my scrapbook room into more of a sewing studio with some scrapping supplies.  I just don't have the time to scrap the way I used to.  I have so much scrapping stuff it is disgusting!  I need to purge the stash I think.



I bought 3 sizes and would like to get at least one more. The ones I got are about size 2, 4 & 6. I don't use them for pattern making because they really aren't designed for that. They work for testing general fit and to display the finished garment(s). The cheapest I found was about $65. If you want a real dress form for pattern making, those are around $400. I'd love to have one but just can't justify the expense now since that money would help so much for machine upgrades.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I should be sewing instead of on here.  Has any one just gotten bored with an outfit and had a hard time finishing it.  I am making our family matching tops.  DD13 and I are having the same pattern.  DH is getting a collared shirt.  I am just tired of looking at the same material!  I have like 10 yards of it!  I think I just need to finish our tops and go on to something new before doing dd4 outfit.  It is driving me bonkers!  At least I haven't cute her outfit out yet.  It might have to wait until after something new!



I have several things in various stages of completion when I lost interest. One just needs a ruffle at the bottom of the top and then to have the straps sewn in the back to be done. Another, the Snow White dress with ruffles in the back, just needs hemmed and buttons sewn on. Usually this happens when the garment isn't coming out as I'd planned or I see some imperfection that bugs me and I can't fix it without basically redoing the whole thing. I really need to just take a day and finish up as many of these as possible so maybe I can get them out of the house.



2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!
> 
> Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpongeBob set.  This is not from me!!!! This is from Emily.  It was her idea and it's what she helped me with last night.  (I should have let her help with the skirt instead of the tank!!)  Poor SpongeBob's nose and cheeks are a little wonky!!  I couldn't see what I was doing with her on my lap!!  Oh well,  just gives it more character!



How cute! I think the appliqué on both looks great.


----------



## eeyore3847

2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!



you did such a fabulous job and you are sooo nice to do that!


----------



## CastleCreations

karebear1 said:


> CLASSIC!  I always saw ads for those hotels in papers and always wanted to stay at one but alas, I was never able to. It is comforting , however, to know that you were the priviledged one!  I think we need pics of that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGosh! That is so startling and so sad. What happened? I just can't imagine having to face something so horrific! Our prayers are with her.



He was stabbed to death. The first phone call came that he was stabbed and not breathing...the next call came the tragic news.


----------



## ~*~Michelle~*~

2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!
> 
> Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpongeBob set.  This is not from me!!!! This is from Emily.  It was her idea and it's what she helped me with last night.  (I should have let her help with the skirt instead of the tank!!)  Poor SpongeBob's nose and cheeks are a little wonky!!  I couldn't see what I was doing with her on my lap!!  Oh well,  just gives it more character!



great job on these!


----------



## ~*~Michelle~*~

SallyfromDE said:


> Michelle, your home is gorgeous. I just love your daughters hair. And the top you made is really cute. I like the cut of the yoke.



thanks so much.


----------



## 98happy

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between the 2 different peasant patterns on YCMT one is by Dainty Designs and the other by Carla C. I want to buy the Carla C one but I want to be able to make just a shirt with ruffles at the very bottom like a Pooh one I saw in the I made this. Also what would be the difference between those and the store bought patterns. I know the YCMT are easier but I am on such a horrible budget. The ones at Joanns goes on sale for so much less just not sure I can afford the YCMT patterns.

Thank you so much,
Valerie


----------



## 98happy

2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!
> 
> Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpongeBob set.  This is not from me!!!! This is from Emily.  It was her idea and it's what she helped me with last night.  (I should have let her help with the skirt instead of the tank!!)  Poor SpongeBob's nose and cheeks are a little wonky!!  I couldn't see what I was doing with her on my lap!!  Oh well,  just gives it more character!





Those are sooooo great. I have been looking for an AK idea for my Lil and that gives me such great inspiration! I have never seen SB look so cute


----------



## 98happy

~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> Here's a pic of my house too. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a top I finished last night for breakfast at CP:




Oh my goodness I LOVE     your house. That is exactly what I would build if I ever hit the lotto. Your daughter has the most beautiful hair. My Lil is 3 and still has no hair at the base of her head. It is still like it was when she was a year old.  It is so fuzzy!!!


----------



## 98happy

2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!
> 
> Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpongeBob set.  This is not from me!!!! This is from Emily.  It was her idea and it's what she helped me with last night.  (I should have let her help with the skirt instead of the tank!!)  Poor SpongeBob's nose and cheeks are a little wonky!!  I couldn't see what I was doing with her on my lap!!  Oh well,  just gives it more character!





I so forgot to ask you what pattern you used? I don't have a skirt one yet. I wanted to get the Farbenmix Insa pattern but just can't afford the $15 for it.


----------



## Clared

I love everyone's pictures of their homes.  Here in the UK we are big on boxes that all look the same and none of the wonderful uniqueness you guys have.

I've been in a bit a sewing lull so I decided to attack my pile of ideas with full gusto.....only to be defeated.  My machine keeps pulling the fabric into the dog feed and jamming up.  I'm sewing the final hem which is quite narrow but I'm stumped.  I've tried a new needle and have now taken the cover off and will give it a good vacuum in the morning.  Im off to bed and will try again in the morning (its almost 10:00 here before you think I'm taking my afternoon naps a bit too seriously  )


----------



## 2cutekidz

98happy said:


> I so forgot to ask you what pattern you used? I don't have a skirt one yet. I wanted to get the Farbenmix Insa pattern but just can't afford the $15 for it.



I don't use a pattern for my skirts.  But YCMT has a few good skirt patterns - I'm guessing the stripwork twirl would be the closest to my AK skirt and the double ruffle pattern would be similar to SpongeBob.  I can PM you how I did the skirts if you want. 



98happy said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between the 2 different peasant patterns on YCMT one is by Dainty Designs and the other by Carla C. I want to buy the Carla C one but I want to be able to make just a shirt with ruffles at the very bottom like a Pooh one I saw in the I made this. Also what would be the difference between those and the store bought patterns. I know the YCMT are easier but I am on such a horrible budget. The ones at Joanns goes on sale for so much less just not sure I can afford the YCMT patterns.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Valerie




The CarlaC pattern is better by far.  I bought the Dainty Designs pattern first, and was never really happy with the pattern.  You can modify the CarlaC pattern and make a top instead of a dress.  Here's a few things I've made using that pattern...

This was obviously around Christmas!!

















If you are going to be using the pattern more than a few times, I'd go with YCMT.  I prefer them to the commerical patterns.  They come with more detailed instructions and PICTURES!!


----------



## luvinyou

Ok, I made my Big Give #3 skirt today using this tutorial but i feel like its not twirly or young enough for a 9year old.  What do you think?  Should I just make a new one and keep this one for myself?





[[sorry i look like a mess]]


----------



## teresajoy

CastleCreations said:


> I usually don't do this, but if you are a praying type person, my friend needs prayers for strength. At work last night, my coworker...my friend, got a call that her 17 year old son has been murdered. I have never seen such pain...of a mother losing a child. She lost a daughter years ago, and this is just a total shock...please hug your little ones, and those not so little, today.




Oh Elisa, I am so very sorry. I can't stop crying just thinking about it. She will certainly be in our prayers.


----------



## revrob

disneylovinfamily said:


> BIG GIVE FINALLY DONE (ALMOST)
> 
> All I have left is final assembly of bodice to skirt portion and then I am done.  the facial features are drying so that will have to wait until the morning.  i am also making bows to go with it.  Do you think I should add pom pom trim around the top part of the ruffle on the skirt part?  I am thinking it might look good but am not sure.  I was thinking yellow.  What do you ladies and Tom think?  I will have Roseanna model it tommorrow afternoon before I ship it.  I want to finish the bows first.
> 
> Alice on the halter bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob and cheshire cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad hatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caterpillar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweedles and white rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pants (have posted before) queen of hearts and painting the roses red



Just AMAZING!  Really just awesome, awesome work!  I'm sure the family is going to be thrilled!




SallyfromDE said:


> Can anyone PM some good designers/sellers from   , (or any place else you can recommend)for machine appliques and embroidery designs?



Did you get a respone?  I've been away, and didn't want to bombard you if you've already found what you need.



longaberger_lara said:


> Did you notice my hidden mickey light fixture?  You guys will appreciate it, but when I point it out to people, I get the feeling they are rolling their eyes at me  !  Here it is again:



LOVE it!  I wish I had one like it.



CastleCreations said:


> I usually don't do this, but if you are a praying type person, my friend needs prayers for strength. At work last night, my coworker...my friend, got a call that her 17 year old son has been murdered. I have never seen such pain...of a mother losing a child. She lost a daughter years ago, and this is just a total shock...please hug your little ones, and those not so little, today.




PRAYING!  Such a sad, sad thing!




2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!
> 
> Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpongeBob set.  This is not from me!!!! This is from Emily.  It was her idea and it's what she helped me with last night.  (I should have let her help with the skirt instead of the tank!!)  Poor SpongeBob's nose and cheeks are a little wonky!!  I couldn't see what I was doing with her on my lap!!  Oh well,  just gives it more character!




They are both great!  I think it is so sweet that your DD wanted Shay Lynne to have a sponge bob set.  Great job!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

My errands have for the day have been run. At the end of the day I am so worn out. All I want to do right now is sleep. I have come to the conclusion that I need to eliminate some of the things that I am currently obligated to. I have decided that even though the extra money is nice to have the extra stress is not. I am going to quit my job at Dairy Queen decorating cakes. My grandparents have come to rely on me for things that they need help with and I would rather be around to help them. Nobody else will help them with what they need and that's just not fair to them. DH has promised too many times that he is going to find a second job and he just won't do it which puts the financial burden on me. It's just not fair to me. Maybe with me quitting this job he will realize that he needs to find a second one. At the end of the week I end up with no time off. He gets two days off a week and he does absolutely nothing. I may have to eliminate the stress of him before too long.  Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## jham

Tinka_Belle said:


> My errands have for the day have been run. At the end of the day I am so worn out. All I want to do right now is sleep. I have come to the conclusion that I need to eliminate some of the things that I am currently obligated to. I have decided that even though the extra money is nice to have the extra stress is not. I am going to quit my job at Dairy Queen decorating cakes. My grandparents have come to rely on me for things that they need help with and I would rather be around to help them. Nobody else will help them with what they need and that's just not fair to them. DH has promised too many times that he is going to find a second job and he just won't do it which puts the financial burden on me. It's just not fair to me. Maybe with me quitting this job he will realize that he needs to find a second one. At the end of the week I end up with no time off. He gets two days off a week and he does absolutely nothing. I may have to eliminate the stress of him before too long.  Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## SallyfromDE

luvinyou said:


> Ok, I made my Big Give #3 skirt today using this tutorial but i feel like its not twirly or young enough for a 9year old.  What do you think?  Should I just make a new one and keep this one for myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [[sorry i look like a mess]]



On one hand, it looks like it would draw up more for a 9yo. But on the other, you sound like you wouldn't mind keeping it.


----------



## Disney Brat

Well I just wanted to let you guys know that I have been inspried by you guys!  You are all so absolutly amazing, and I can only dream of being half as talented as you all are!!   I have decided to take up sewing!!   I have bought a very easy pattern and some cheap fabric to use.  The fabric is really nice actually so if it all turns out, DD will have a cute dress!!   

I really hope to be able to make DD a couple of Disney themed outfits by the time our vacay rolls around...not too sure about that though!!   So far I have sewed on an applique of Wall E to a bucket hat and we have the tie dyed Mickey Head t shirts sitting with the dye on them as I type.  

So once again a huge THANK YOU to everyone for being such an ispiration to me!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> My errands have for the day have been run. At the end of the day I am so worn out. All I want to do right now is sleep. I have come to the conclusion that I need to eliminate some of the things that I am currently obligated to. I have decided that even though the extra money is nice to have the extra stress is not. I am going to quit my job at Dairy Queen decorating cakes. My grandparents have come to rely on me for things that they need help with and I would rather be around to help them. Nobody else will help them with what they need and that's just not fair to them. DH has promised too many times that he is going to find a second job and he just won't do it which puts the financial burden on me. It's just not fair to me. Maybe with me quitting this job he will realize that he needs to find a second one. At the end of the week I end up with no time off. He gets two days off a week and he does absolutely nothing. I may have to eliminate the stress of him before too long.  Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## princessmom29

Tinka_Belle said:


> My errands have for the day have been run. At the end of the day I am so worn out. All I want to do right now is sleep. I have come to the conclusion that I need to eliminate some of the things that I am currently obligated to. I have decided that even though the extra money is nice to have the extra stress is not. I am going to quit my job at Dairy Queen decorating cakes. My grandparents have come to rely on me for things that they need help with and I would rather be around to help them. Nobody else will help them with what they need and that's just not fair to them. DH has promised too many times that he is going to find a second job and he just won't do it which puts the financial burden on me. It's just not fair to me. Maybe with me quitting this job he will realize that he needs to find a second one. At the end of the week I end up with no time off. He gets two days off a week and he does absolutely nothing. I may have to eliminate the stress of him before too long.  Thanks for letting me vent.


Hang in there   I really feel your pain today. I have spent the last two days running around doing everything for my 23 year old little sister trying to help her secure a job with our school system. She callss me panixking saying she can't handle it and who gets stuck fixing it all? ME!!!!!  I love her to death but it seems like she can never get it together and I am always picking up the peices!


----------



## teresajoy

~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> Here's a pic of my house too. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a top I finished last night for breakfast at CP:


Your house is beautiful, but your daughter is just STUNNING!!!! 

The Pooh top looks great too!



HeatherSue said:


> 1.)I have a secret, my appliances aren't actually stainless steel!  They're painted the same color as stainless steel, so we don't have the fingerprint issue to deal with!  They're Frigidaire appliances and I think they might be the only ones to sell this look.
> 
> 2.)I have another secret, my dishwasher is white.  When we were building the house, I had to pick out the dishwasher first and I thought we were going with white appliances.  But, then I realized we could afford these stainless steel-look appliances, so we got them.  So, now our appliances don't match. It doesn't bother me too much, but it really irks Henry, the perfectionist.
> 
> 3.)I would post pictures.  But, alas, my scanner doesn't work with my new computer.  So, you, my friend, are just outta luck!  I can say that that champagne bathtub doesn't need very much bubble bath.  We had bubbles cascading out of the tub, down into the living area.  It was actually kind of pretty!  !


1.)I know you told me that when you first got them, but I had totally forgotten! They certainly look SS! 
2.)Hey, I have a FANTABULOUS idea!!!!!    I will take that old white dishwasher off your hands so that you guys can get one that matches your kitchen!!!! Aren't I the NICEST sister EVER!?!
3.)My scanner isn't working with my computer either, and it's about to drive me crazy! So, that's why I can't post pictures of the champagne glass from our honeymoon either...


jham said:


> Okay, here's my house when I bought it 4 years ago.  Lookout, photobucket is being really fast and cooperative today so lots of pictures!  My apologies in advance if you like some of the stuff I may criticize or make fun of.  I'm just saying it was NOT decorated in my tastes.
> 
> We bought this house for a few reasons but we really liked the open feel of it and all the windows!
> Front of house: (the garden looks better now!) It has a sort of porch but I would love to knock down the brick wall and replace it with a wrought iron railing.



What a pretty house!!! I just love seeing everyone's homes!! And, I love teh little Lukes and Jaydens scattered around too!!! 



2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!
> 
> Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpongeBob set.  This is not from me!!!! This is from Emily.  It was her idea and it's what she helped me with last night.  (I should have let her help with the skirt instead of the tank!!)  Poor SpongeBob's nose and cheeks are a little wonky!!  I couldn't see what I was doing with her on my lap!!  Oh well,  just gives it more character!


These are great Leslie!!! To think you have only been sewing a year, it's just incredible!!! Your talent just amazes me! 




98happy said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between the 2 different peasant patterns on YCMT one is by Dainty Designs and the other by Carla C. I want to buy the Carla C one but I want to be able to make just a shirt with ruffles at the very bottom like a Pooh one I saw in the I made this. Also what would be the difference between those and the store bought patterns. I know the YCMT are easier but I am on such a horrible budget. The ones at Joanns goes on sale for so much less just not sure I can afford the YCMT patterns.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Valerie


CarlaCs fits, the otherone doesn't! 

I hate the way the Daintyones fits, it just isnt' right, the armholes are too small, and it just doesn't go together very nicely the way the CarlaC pattern does. 

The advantage of this over a commercial pattern, besides the great directions and pictures is that you can print out as many as you want, in different sizes. You are buying the pattern once, and don't need to buy it again when you need another size or the one you have wears out. 

You will not regret buying it, there are SO many things you can do with it!!! I use it as my base pattern for almost everything! If you look at the Photobucket site under the Portrait Peasant top  tag, you will see what other people have done with it. 




Clared said:


> I love everyone's pictures of their homes.  Here in the UK we are big on boxes that all look the same and none of the wonderful uniqueness you guys have.
> 
> I've been in a bit a sewing lull so I decided to attack my pile of ideas with full gusto.....only to be defeated.  My machine keeps pulling the fabric into the dog feed and jamming up.  I'm sewing the final hem which is quite narrow but I'm stumped.  I've tried a new needle and have now taken the cover off and will give it a good vacuum in the morning.  Im off to bed and will try again in the morning (its almost 10:00 here before you think I'm taking my afternoon naps a bit too seriously



UGGH! I HATE when that happens!!    I hope things are better in the morning!


luvinyou said:


> Ok, I made my Big Give #3 skirt today using this tutorial but i feel like its not twirly or young enough for a 9year old.  What do you think?  Should I just make a new one and keep this one for myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [[sorry i look like a mess]]


I think it looks really cute, it isn't very twirly, like you said, but I think it will be fine for a 9 year old. Unless of course, you REALLY like it, and want to keep it! It does look good on you! 





Tinka_Belle said:


> My errands have for the day have been run. At the end of the day I am so worn out. All I want to do right now is sleep. I have come to the conclusion that I need to eliminate some of the things that I am currently obligated to. I have decided that even though the extra money is nice to have the extra stress is not. I am going to quit my job at Dairy Queen decorating cakes. My grandparents have come to rely on me for things that they need help with and I would rather be around to help them. Nobody else will help them with what they need and that's just not fair to them. DH has promised too many times that he is going to find a second job and he just won't do it which puts the financial burden on me. It's just not fair to me. Maybe with me quitting this job he will realize that he needs to find a second one. At the end of the week I end up with no time off. He gets two days off a week and he does absolutely nothing. I may have to eliminate the stress of him before too long. Thanks for letting me vent.


Crystal, I'm sorry things are so rough right now.  I hope your hubby comes around!  



Disney Brat said:


> Well I just wanted to let you guys know that I have been inspried by you guys!  You are all so absolutly amazing, and I can only dream of being half as talented as you all are!!   I have decided to take up sewing!!   I have bought a very easy pattern and some cheap fabric to use.  The fabric is really nice actually so if it all turns out, DD will have a cute dress!!
> 
> I really hope to be able to make DD a couple of Disney themed outfits by the time our vacay rolls around...not too sure about that though!!  So far I have sewed on an applique of Wall E to a bucket hat and we have the tie dyed Mickey Head t shirts sitting with the dye on them as I type.
> 
> So once again a huge THANK YOU to everyone for being such an ispiration to me!!!



I'm so excited to see what you've made!!! 

*AND, IF ANYONE NEEDS A LITTLE SOMETHING TO DO, 


I UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT!!! IT'S THE DAY I MEET STEPHRES!!!!   *


----------



## longaberger_lara

ms_mckenna said:


> I love that! There was one on Disneyshopping a while back that I so wanted and got busy and forgot about it. BEfore I remembered I wanted to change out my dining room light it was gone.  Where did you get yours?



That's where I got it!


----------



## HeatherSue

We've been gone all day today so I haven't caught up on the last few pages yet.  But, I have a QUESTION:

What font is Minnie's name usually done in?



Disney Brat said:


> Well I just wanted to let you guys know that I have been inspried by you guys!  You are all so absolutly amazing, and I can only dream of being half as talented as you all are!!   I have decided to take up sewing!!   I have bought a very easy pattern and some cheap fabric to use.  The fabric is really nice actually so if it all turns out, DD will have a cute dress!!
> 
> I really hope to be able to make DD a couple of Disney themed outfits by the time our vacay rolls around...not too sure about that though!!   So far I have sewed on an applique of Wall E to a bucket hat and we have the tie dyed Mickey Head t shirts sitting with the dye on them as I type.
> 
> So once again a huge THANK YOU to everyone for being such an ispiration to me!!!



YAY!!  We've got you now!! I can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> We've been gone all day today so I haven't caught up on the last few pages yet.  But, I have a QUESTION:
> 
> What font is Minnie's name usually done in?
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!  We've got you now!! I can't wait to see what you come up with!




There is a font called Minnie here: http://i-love-disney.com/font.php

It looks an awful lot like the font called Mickey though!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

teresajoy said:


> There is a font called Minnie here: http://i-love-disney.com/font.php
> 
> It looks an awful lot like the font called Mickey though!


Teresa those are cool!! What do you do with them once you have downloaded them?


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


> Okay, here's my house when I bought it 4 years ago.  Lookout, photobucket is being really fast and cooperative today so lots of pictures!  My apologies in advance if you like some of the stuff I may criticize or make fun of.  I'm just saying it was NOT decorated in my tastes.
> 
> We bought this house for a few reasons but we really liked the open feel of it and all the windows!
> Front of house: (the garden looks better now!) It has a sort of porch but I would love to knock down the brick wall and replace it with a wrought iron railing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard: (the kids agreed to move because it had a trampoline)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have since added a patio and a playground behind the basketball hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> entryway (with Mike's office on the right which is where I do most of my DISing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stairs that I LOVE to decorate for Christmas (I spy a baby Luke!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the view from the stairs of the forest green carpet I HATED (and replaced, but we still need to paint) and the windows  I LOVE (you can see the mountains):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dining room that had the weirdest mauve sponge painting on the walls, wallpaper on the ceiling and an ugly brass chandelier (all changed now, but I wish I had the hidden mickey chandelier!!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen and breakfast nook with the most goshawful navy blue wallpaper that I peeled off pretty quickly after moving in (I don't like my kitchen at all, I had an awesome kitchen at my old house) I do have new countertops/sink, cabinet hardware and paint, but need new lighting.  (I painted the breakfast nook chandelier and now I really like it!) I have to keep the cabinets which I don't love at all. (I spy baby Luke again):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the family room off the kitchen.  I don't like the fireplace.  The brick matches the brick on the front of the house which I don't like either--too fancy schmancy once puppy is potty trained, this room is my next project (I spy a little Jayden):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew!  That's a lot of pictures!  We have since finished the basement also so I'll eventually have to post pics of the upstairs (bedrooms and laundry room) and the basement (toy room, craft room, storage, and big kid (DH) play room w/mini kitchen).


OH JEANNE!!! That is a FANTABULOUS house!!!  Wow!  LOVE the entryway and the chandelier there!  I also love the baby Lukes and little Jaydens.  Feel free to e-mail me more pictures! I love seeing where Tessa's future husband is growing up!  I also want you to know that I'm not ignoring you. I can't check my yahoo e-mail for the last few days for some reason.   



2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!
> 
> Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpongeBob set.  This is not from me!!!! This is from Emily.  It was her idea and it's what she helped me with last night.  (I should have let her help with the skirt instead of the tank!!)  Poor SpongeBob's nose and cheeks are a little wonky!!  I couldn't see what I was doing with her on my lap!!  Oh well,  just gives it more character!



HELLO!  Those are wonderful sets!  Your stuff always looks so cheery!  Which family are these for?  Tell Emily I LOVE the Spongebob outfit!  Tessa will love it when I show her in the morning, too. 



teresajoy said:


> There is a font called Minnie here: http://i-love-disney.com/font.php
> 
> It looks an awful lot like the font called Mickey though!


Thank you, Teresa!! That is an awesome site.  Is it in the bookmarks?


----------



## Disney Brat

HeatherSue said:


> YAY!!  We've got you now!! I can't wait to see what you come up with!





teresajoy said:


> I'm so excited to see what you've made!!!



Thanks so much ladies!!  I will be sure to take some pics along the way!!  Just wanted to let you know that I am really enjoying your TR`s!!  When I see they have been updated it makes my day!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Disney Brat said:


> Thanks so much ladies!!  I will be sure to take some pics along the way!!  Just wanted to let you know that I am really enjoying your TR`s!!  When I see they have been updated it makes my day!!


When I hear things like that it really makes _my _day! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Teresa those are cool!! What do you do with them once you have downloaded them?



I downloaded them onto my desktop and then I clicked on "My Computer", "Local Disk C:", "Windows", "Fonts".  I dragged and dropped the fonts into my Fonts folder and then they were available to use!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

HeatherSue said:


> I downloaded them onto my desktop and then I clicked on "My Computer", "Local Disk C:", "Windows", "Fonts". I dragged and dropped the fonts into my Fonts folder and then they were available to use!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I made something tonight!!!! I made two bowls, but one of them is really awfull so I won't show ya'll that one.
This is Amber holding my bead bowl.








I'm gonna make some more for Jenna's birthday next month. I'm going to make them in other sizes to hold chips and dip and stuff. I'm even going to try to make a few plates for hotdogs and stuff like that.


----------



## sohappy

Tinka_Belle said:


> I made something tonight!!!! I made two bowls, but one of them is really awfull so I won't show ya'll that one.
> This is Amber holding my bead bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna make some more for Jenna's birthday next month. I'm going to make them in other sizes to hold chips and dip and stuff. I'm even going to try to make a few plates for hotdogs and stuff like that.



That looks so cool!  How did you do it?  I am glad you clarified about the model.  I was thinking Wow! Jenna looks different!  Great job!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

HeatherSue said:


> HELLO!  Those are wonderful sets!  Your stuff always looks so cheery!  Which family are these for?  Tell Emily I LOVE the Spongebob outfit!  Tessa will love it when I show her in the morning, too.




LOL!  The sets are for GoofyDoo - for Shay Lynne.  I loved your Peter Pan tee and it's so sweet that the kids want to wear their new customs already!!


----------



## Disney Brat

Tinka_Belle said:


> I made something tonight!!!! I made two bowls, but one of them is really awfull so I won't show ya'll that one.
> This is Amber holding my bead bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna make some more for Jenna's birthday next month. I'm going to make them in other sizes to hold chips and dip and stuff. I'm even going to try to make a few plates for hotdogs and stuff like that.



That is really neat!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

sohappy said:


> That looks so cool! How did you do it? I am glad you clarified about the model. I was thinking Wow! Jenna looks different! Great job!!!


Amber is one of the girls that I babysit. She is the oldest.

I would love to tell you how I did it, however I purchased a tutorial from YCMT.com and I don't think it would be fair to the author to divulge the secrets. I hope that you understand where I am coming from. I'm not trying to be mean or anything. On the plus side the pattern was only $5 and the author is very happy to assist with any problems that may occur during the process.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

HeatherSue said:


> We've been gone all day today so I haven't caught up on the last few pages yet.  But, I have a QUESTION:
> 
> What font is Minnie's name usually done in?



I have this one bookmarked:

http://www.dafont.com/minnie.font


----------



## Leleluvsdis

SO I've seen where alot of people do stuff for the big give. I would love to become involoved in this project, and I was wondering how do I go about it? Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## sahm1000

2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!
> 
> Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpongeBob set.  This is not from me!!!! This is from Emily.  It was her idea and it's what she helped me with last night.  (I should have let her help with the skirt instead of the tank!!)  Poor SpongeBob's nose and cheeks are a little wonky!!  I couldn't see what I was doing with her on my lap!!  Oh well,  just gives it more character!




Wow, these are fantastic!  I love the AK one!  You did a fantastic job on the Spongebob one too, but I cannot stand SpongeBob!  I know that is kind of sacreligious to say, but that show drives me crazy and of course both of my girls love it!  I am definitely not showing them that outfit!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> My errands have for the day have been run. At the end of the day I am so worn out. All I want to do right now is sleep. I have come to the conclusion that I need to eliminate some of the things that I am currently obligated to. I have decided that even though the extra money is nice to have the extra stress is not. I am going to quit my job at Dairy Queen decorating cakes. My grandparents have come to rely on me for things that they need help with and I would rather be around to help them. Nobody else will help them with what they need and that's just not fair to them. DH has promised too many times that he is going to find a second job and he just won't do it which puts the financial burden on me. It's just not fair to me. Maybe with me quitting this job he will realize that he needs to find a second one. At the end of the week I end up with no time off. He gets two days off a week and he does absolutely nothing. I may have to eliminate the stress of him before too long.  Thanks for letting me vent.



   

We are all here to listen (read really) so vent away.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Leleluvsdis said:


> SO I've seen where alot of people do stuff for the big give. I would love to become involoved in this project, and I was wondering how do I go about it? Thanks for any help!!!



You can click on any of the Big give boxes in alot of the siggies!!  There are a few projects started right now, and I'm sure new ones will be added when the current ones are full - check them out.


----------



## 2cutekidz

sahm1000 said:


> Wow, these are fantastic!  I love the AK one!  You did a fantastic job on the Spongebob one too, but I cannot stand SpongeBob!  I know that is kind of sacreligious to say, but that show drives me crazy and of course both of my girls love it!  I am definitely not showing them that outfit.



Thanks!  I had alot of fun making these sets.

I am not a spongeBob fan either, but I do like how the set turned out.  When the kids get to watch tv, it's rearely on anything besides Disney, so my DD hasn't really ever watched it!!  Thank goodness, because I couldn't take it!!


----------



## Cheeseball

Wow, you girls move so fast! We had a rough week or so around here, and I fell behind on the thread, and now I have 130 pages to catch up on!!  

My husband and girls got sick with colds, then my oldest dd hyperextended her foot and ended up in the ER (she's ok now), then I had my 2 bottom wisdom teeth extracted and since I have TMJ, I've been in a world of pain before and after the extraction. I'm finally feeling better, although the wisdom teeth had cracked the molars next to them and they still hurt some. I have to have all this dental work done before Disney, that's for sure!

So anyway, I've been busy sewing to pass the time while everyone was on the road to recovery. I wanted to share a couple of outfits I've finished. 

This is my oldest's outfit for when we go to AKL and eat at Boma (little sister will be getting a Zebra outfit too! I just ran out of material!)





Here is Belle's pirate outfit, she has been so excited about this one! At first it was a corset and skirt with a white shirt, but it was not flattering to her at all, so I tore it apart and made it into a dress. It will be cooler for the summer heat anyway. I found some coin ribbon to embelish it at Hancock's Fabric. 










We picked up this hat at Hobby Lobby for $3 and I sewed on the ears, the red Mickey Material, the skull & bones and one of the coins that matches her dress.





Here is her Hannah Montana outfit. I got the idea for the guitar from the Disboutiquers Photobucket account, my daughter loves it! She "plays" guitar on her shirt! 










The pants to this outfit that I had made were too hot for when we go, so I made a skirt to match the top.





That's all I have for now! I look forward to catching up on the thread as much as I can and see what you've all been up to! 

Editing to add in these pictures that I forgot-

I made Belle a Wall-E shirt and she and her Daddy went to see the movie and loved it! 

Sorry the quality is so poor, I don't know what happened!





And this is my very first bow, made to match her Wall-E shirt










It turned out ok, but now I realize what kind of ribbon to use and what not to use! :lol:


----------



## Tinka_Belle

sahm1000 said:


> Wow, these are fantastic! I love the AK one! You did a fantastic job on the Spongebob one too, but I cannot stand SpongeBob! I know that is kind of sacreligious to say, but that show drives me crazy and of course both of my girls love it! I am definitely not showing them that outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all here to listen (read really) so vent away.


I don't like SB either. I really hate it when he laughs, but Jenna loves it.  kids!!!!



Cheeseball said:


> Wow, you girls move so fast! We had a rough week or so around here, and I fell behind on the thread, and now I have 130 pages to catch up on!!
> 
> My husband and girls got sick with colds, then my oldest dd hyperextended her foot and ended up in the ER (she's ok now), then I had my 2 bottom wisdom teeth extracted and since I have TMJ, I've been in a world of pain before and after the extraction. I'm finally feeling better, although the wisdom teeth had cracked the molars next to them and they still hurt some. I have to have all this dental work done before Disney, that's for sure!
> 
> So anyway, I've been busy sewing to pass the time while everyone was on the road to recovery. I wanted to share a couple of outfits I've finished.
> 
> This is my oldest's outfit for when we go to AKL and eat at Boma (little sister will be getting a Zebra outfit too! I just ran out of material!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Belle's pirate outfit, she has been so excited about this one! At first it was a corset and skirt with a white shirt, but it was not flattering to her at all, so I tore it apart and made it into a dress. It will be cooler for the summer heat anyway. I found some coin ribbon to embelish it at Hancock's Fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked up this hat at Hobby Lobby for $3 and I sewed on the ears, the red Mickey Material, the skull & bones and one of the coins that matches her dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her Hannah Montana outfit. I got the idea for the guitar from the Disboutiquers Photobucket account, my daughter loves it! She "plays" guitar on her shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pants to this outfit that I had made were too hot for when we go, so I made a skirt to match the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I have for now! I look forward to catching up on the thread as much as I can and see what you've all been up to!
> 
> Editing to add in these pictures that I forgot-
> 
> I made Belle a Wall-E shirt and she and her Daddy went to see the movie and loved it!
> 
> Sorry the quality is so poor, I don't know what happened!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my very first bow, made to match her Wall-E shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out ok, but now I realize what kind of ribbon to use and what not to use! :lol:


Awesome!!!! I love the pirate hat. I paid $13 (I think) for a pink pirate hat in WDW. I wish I would have been able to make one before we left.



I want to thank everyone for thier support while things are stressful here. DH and I had a long discussion and I think that he came to realize some things especially when I pointed out to him that I have not had a day off for the last couple of months or so. Maybe things will change.


----------



## HeatherSue

BIG GIVE ROBIN+5:

I just wanted to update you guys on the items we still need for this big give:

1 shirt/outfit for Nathan (the Wish kid)
1 outfit for Morgan
7 family t-shirts
3 passports
3 autograph books

The ship date for this big give is August 1, so if you're thinking of making something, _please _sign up so I can stop being nervous about it!  




Leleluvsdis said:


> SO I've seen where alot of people do stuff for the big give. I would love to become involoved in this project, and I was wondering how do I go about it? Thanks for any help!!!


See above!! We'd love it if you could help out!  Here's a direct link to this give!

http://disboutiquers.proboards106.com/?board=pertinentinformation&action=display&thread=274&page=1



Cheeseball said:


>


I'm sorry you've had so much stuff going on!  
WOW!!  You've been really busy!  I love those pirate Mickey ears.  How creative!  The Hannah Montana dress looks very cool!  Love the new lizard skirt!  The AK outfit is adorable!  The pirate outfit looks SOOO cute!  The WallE shirt looks cute, too.  

We still haven't been able to go see the movie.  Tessa REALLY wants to see it!

*CHANTELLE:  *Thank you!  I bookmarked that site, too!


----------



## Flea

OMG YAY I found you all  I'm loving all the pics - now I need to go back over 50 pages and see what I'm missing hehe 

BillWendy I did see your fabric shopping - How cool. Yay for finding some of that Mickey dot fabric (so jealous  )

I'm soooooooo far behind  I feel all lost now hehe. We no longer have the laptop so I don't get much computer time but the good thing is I've been doing lots of sewing and knitting so I'll have to show you all when I get a chance to upload stuff - I'll post some pics of what is in my photobucket (mostly knitting I think)


This is a funky scarf I knit myself - it buttons up and is sort of like a collar. I love that it is different  (excuse the pic of me it was a self portrait  )





A tiny nb hat for a friend  - I thought this one was appropriate for the disboutiquers thread as the pattern is called Lilly 






This is a "Scoodie" hooded scarf for my girls from the tutorial on indietutes blog








A bag for my lil sisters birthday 







oooooh and I got some fabric the other day. I love Michael Miller and I'm hoping to disneyfy these fabrics by teaming with some disney fabrics I'm having sent to me by a lovely diser   Exciting 






Keep up the good work ladies - you always keep me inspired


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Okay, here's my house when I bought it 4 years ago.  Lookout, photobucket is being really fast and cooperative today so lots of pictures!  My apologies in advance if you like some of the stuff I may criticize or make fun of.  I'm just saying it was NOT decorated in my tastes.


Great house!   My mom had that same wall paper in her kitchen!!!!!!



2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!
> 
> Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpongeBob set.  This is not from me!!!! This is from Emily.  It was her idea and it's what she helped me with last night.  (I should have let her help with the skirt instead of the tank!!)  Poor SpongeBob's nose and cheeks are a little wonky!!  I couldn't see what I was doing with her on my lap!!  Oh well,  just gives it more character!



 I think SB came out perfect!  I love them both! I guess now I have to figure out how to make a stripwork skirt!  I 



98happy said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between the 2 different peasant patterns on YCMT one is by Dainty Designs and the other by Carla C. I want to buy the Carla C one but I want to be able to make just a shirt with ruffles at the very bottom like a Pooh one I saw in the I made this. Also what would be the difference between those and the store bought patterns. I know the YCMT are easier but I am on such a horrible budget. The ones at Joanns goes on sale for so much less just not sure I can afford the YCMT patterns.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Valerie


 I hear you on the cost of the YCMT patterns.  I love them though.  If you are looking for a peasant blouse pattern if you look in the book marks I think there is one.  I was thinking about trying in.  Right now I have a some skirts I need to make though...



Clared said:


> I love everyone's pictures of their homes.  Here in the UK we are big on boxes that all look the same and none of the wonderful uniqueness you guys have.
> 
> I've been in a bit a sewing lull so I decided to attack my pile of ideas with full gusto.....only to be defeated.  My machine keeps pulling the fabric into the dog feed and jamming up.  I'm sewing the final hem which is quite narrow but I'm stumped.  I've tried a new needle and have now taken the cover off and will give it a good vacuum in the morning.  Im off to bed and will try again in the morning (its almost 10:00 here before you think I'm taking my afternoon naps a bit too seriously  )


 I LOVE the homes in the UK.  I have family in Scotland and their home is tiny and no frills but it has such history.  We spent 3 weeks there a few yrs ago.  Ok may yrs ago Any way I simply love it over there.

 Sorry about the machine I hoe you can figure out what is wrong with it.



2cutekidz said:


> I don't use a pattern for my skirts.  But YCMT has a few good skirt patterns - I'm guessing the stripwork twirl would be the closest to my AK skirt and the double ruffle pattern would be similar to SpongeBob.  I can PM you how I did the skirts if you want.
> The CarlaC pattern is better by far.  I bought the Dainty Designs pattern first, and was never really happy with the pattern.  You can modify the CarlaC pattern and make a top instead of a dress.  Here's a few things I've made using that pattern...
> 
> This was obviously around Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to be using the pattern more than a few times, I'd go with YCMT.  I prefer them to the commerical patterns.  They come with more detailed instructions and PICTURES!!


 PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Pm me too!  I love those skirts!  Great pics! too.  Love seeing Christmas pics in July 



luvinyou said:


> Ok, I made my Big Give #3 skirt today using this tutorial but i feel like its not twirly or young enough for a 9year old.  What do you think?  Should I just make a new one and keep this one for myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [[sorry i look like a mess]]


you and I must think  alike because I cute out the pieaces for that skirt for my 8 yr old then realized her best friend has a bday coming up and decided to cute 2 more of them out to make her and Nikki matching skirts!    So now i have 3 of those skirts cut out and I need to at least finish 1 today!  

Yours came out GREAT!  You certainly don't look a mess!  

As far as not enough twirl factor it depends on how big the girl is.  Nikki is tiny so I am hoping she gets some good twirl with it if not it is still a really cute skirt.  Looking at it on you almost makes me want to make one for me though! 

 So I am no help to you as to what to do!  It looks great so if you want to keep it then go for it and if not I am sure the little girl will love it!  


Tinka_Belle said:


> My errands have for the day have been run. At the end of the day I am so worn out. All I want to do right now is sleep. I have come to the conclusion that I need to eliminate some of the things that I am currently obligated to. I have decided that even though the extra money is nice to have the extra stress is not. I am going to quit my job at Dairy Queen decorating cakes. My grandparents have come to rely on me for things that they need help with and I would rather be around to help them. Nobody else will help them with what they need and that's just not fair to them. DH has promised too many times that he is going to find a second job and he just won't do it which puts the financial burden on me. It's just not fair to me. Maybe with me quitting this job he will realize that he needs to find a second one. At the end of the week I end up with no time off. He gets two days off a week and he does absolutely nothing. I may have to eliminate the stress of him before too long.  Thanks for letting me vent.


  



Disney Brat said:


> Well I just wanted to let you guys know that I have been inspried by you guys!  You are all so absolutly amazing, and I can only dream of being half as talented as you all are!!   I have decided to take up sewing!!   I have bought a very easy pattern and some cheap fabric to use.  The fabric is really nice actually so if it all turns out, DD will have a cute dress!!
> 
> I really hope to be able to make DD a couple of Disney themed outfits by the time our vacay rolls around...not too sure about that though!!   So far I have sewed on an applique of Wall E to a bucket hat and we have the tie dyed Mickey Head t shirts sitting with the dye on them as I type.
> 
> So once again a huge THANK YOU to everyone for being such an ispiration to me!!!


Welcome!  That is how they got me.  i stumbles upon this thread and fell in love with all of their great stuff and every one is so wonderful so I jumped in!  Now I LOVE sewing!  I can't wait to see what you have made.


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> I made something tonight!!!! I made two bowls, but one of them is really awfull so I won't show ya'll that one.
> This is Amber holding my bead bowl.
> 
> I'm gonna make some more for Jenna's birthday next month. I'm going to make them in other sizes to hold chips and dip and stuff. I'm even going to try to make a few plates for hotdogs and stuff like that.


 Very cool!  



Cheeseball said:


> Wow, you girls move so fast! We had a rough week or so around here, and I fell behind on the thread, and now I have 130 pages to catch up on!!
> 
> My husband and girls got sick with colds, then my oldest dd hyperextended her foot and ended up in the ER (she's ok now), then I had my 2 bottom wisdom teeth extracted and since I have TMJ, I've been in a world of pain before and after the extraction. I'm finally feeling better, although the wisdom teeth had cracked the molars next to them and they still hurt some. I have to have all this dental work done before Disney, that's for sure!
> 
> So anyway, I've been busy sewing to pass the time while everyone was on the road to recovery. I wanted to share a couple of outfits I've finished.
> 
> This is my oldest's outfit for when we go to AKL and eat at Boma (little sister will be getting a Zebra outfit too! I just ran out of material!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Belle's pirate outfit, she has been so excited about this one! At first it was a corset and skirt with a white shirt, but it was not flattering to her at all, so I tore it apart and made it into a dress. It will be cooler for the summer heat anyway. I found some coin ribbon to embelish it at Hancock's Fabric.
> 
> We picked up this hat at Hobby Lobby for $3 and I sewed on the ears, the red Mickey Material, the skull & bones and one of the coins that matches her dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her Hannah Montana outfit. I got the idea for the guitar from the Disboutiquers Photobucket account, my daughter loves it! She "plays" guitar on her shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pants to this outfit that I had made were too hot for when we go, so I made a skirt to match the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I have for now! I look forward to catching up on the thread as much as I can and see what you've all been up to!
> Editing to add in these pictures that I forgot-
> 
> I made Belle a Wall-E shirt and she and her Daddy went to see the movie and loved it!
> 
> Sorry the quality is so poor, I don't know what happened!
> 
> And this is my very first bow, made to match her Wall-E shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out ok, but now I realize what kind of ribbon to use and what not to use! :lol:


I hope you all are on the way to recovery fast!

They all came out great!   You 1st bow WOW it looks perfect!  What a great idea make your own Mickey hat!  LOve the AK outfit!


Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't like SB either. I really hate it when he laughs, but Jenna loves it.  kids!!!!
> 
> 
> Awesome!!!! I love the pirate hat. I paid $13 (I think) for a pink pirate hat in WDW. I wish I would have been able to make one before we left.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank everyone for thier support while things are stressful here. DH and I had a long discussion and I think that he came to realize some things especially when I pointed out to him that I have not had a day off for the last couple of months or so. Maybe things will change.


My kids don't do SB either.  I thought they were still a bit young for him.  Well at least my 5 yr old.  Maybe not...



Flea said:


> OMG YAY I found you all  I'm loving all the pics - now I need to go back over 50 pages and see what I'm missing hehe
> 
> BillWendy I did see your fabric shopping - How cool. Yay for finding some of that Mickey dot fabric (so jealous  )
> 
> I'm soooooooo far behind  I feel all lost now hehe. We no longer have the laptop so I don't get much computer time but the good thing is I've been doing lots of sewing and knitting so I'll have to show you all when I get a chance to upload stuff - I'll post some pics of what is in my photobucket (mostly knitting I think)
> 
> 
> This is a funky scarf I knit myself - it buttons up and is sort of like a collar. I love that it is different  (excuse the pic of me it was a self portrait  )
> 
> 
> A tiny nb hat for a friend  - I thought this one was appropriate for the disboutiquers thread as the pattern is called Lilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a "Scoodie" hooded scarf for my girls from the tutorial on indietutes blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bag for my lil sisters birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooooh and I got some fabric the other day. I love Michael Miller and I'm hoping to disneyfy these fabrics by teaming with some disney fabrics I'm having sent to me by a lovely diser   Exciting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies - you always keep me inspired



really neat!  I wish I could knit.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HeatherSue said:


> BIG GIVE ROBIN+5:
> 
> I just wanted to update you guys on the items we still need for this big give:
> 
> 1 shirt/outfit for Nathan (the Wish kid)
> 1 outfit for Morgan
> 7 family t-shirts
> 3 passports
> 3 autograph books
> 
> The ship date for this big give is August 1, so if you're thinking of making something, _please _sign up so I can stop being nervous about it!



I am sending some Red Sox themed pixie dust for this...don't think it made it on the list but I will need an address to can someone PM it to me?


----------



## HeatherSue

Flea said:


> OMG YAY I found you all  I'm loving all the pics - now I need to go back over 50 pages and see what I'm missing hehe
> 
> BillWendy I did see your fabric shopping - How cool. Yay for finding some of that Mickey dot fabric (so jealous  )
> 
> I'm soooooooo far behind  I feel all lost now hehe. We no longer have the laptop so I don't get much computer time but the good thing is I've been doing lots of sewing and knitting so I'll have to show you all when I get a chance to upload stuff - I'll post some pics of what is in my photobucket (mostly knitting I think)
> 
> 
> This is a funky scarf I knit myself - it buttons up and is sort of like a collar. I love that it is different  (excuse the pic of me it was a self portrait  )


Welcome to thread #7!  Wow, you are one gorgeous lady!  I love your funky scarf, how cool!  The little tiny Lilly hat is adorable!  Love the purse for your sister and the headscarf thingy is really cute!


I was curious if the name Lily was only popular on our little thread. Turns out it's not just us!  It ranked #27 in popularity last year in the US, and has been in the top 100 baby names since 2002.   I love this website to find out the popularity of baby names and the top 10 baby names each year.  It's an official count from the social security office. 

http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/

Of course I had to check my kid's names, too. Tessa was #280 the year she was born and Sawyer was #247 in 2006.  Then, I checked Teresa's kids.  Lydia was #137 in 2002, Corey was #65 in '92, and Arminda was not in the top 1000 baby names- ever! What fun (for me, at least)!  ETA:  Wait! The last time Arminda made the charts, it was ranked #637 in 1886!  I'd like to see someone top that name in uniqueness, without having completely made the name up, or just changing the spelling!

Heather was #4 in 1974.  No wonder there are so many Heathers the same age as me!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Cheeseball said:


> This is my oldest's outfit for when we go to AKL and eat at Boma (little sister will be getting a Zebra outfit too! I just ran out of material!)



What pattern did you use for the top?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HeatherSue said:


> I was curious if the name Lily was only popular on our little thread. Turns out it's not just us!  It ranked #27 in popularity last year in the US, and has been in the top 100 baby names since 2002.   I love this website to find out the popularity of baby names and the top 10 baby names each year.  It's an official count from the social security office.
> 
> http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/
> 
> Of course I had to check my kid's names, too. Tessa was #280 the year she was born and Sawyer was #247 in 2006.  Then, I checked Teresa's kids.  Lydia was #137 in 2002, Corey was #65 in '92, and Arminda was not in the top 1000 baby names- ever! What fun (for me, at least)!



Lily is an extremely popular name here in Boston.  I know tons of them.  Aisling's name didn't make the list either.  Yay for Arminda and Aisling for having names that people will never get right!!!


----------



## Cheeseball

Thanks for the compliments everyone! I love the pirate hat too, and it saved us quite a few $$$! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> What pattern did you use for the top?



No pattern, I just cut out the top and shaped it, then two long strips of zebra material and ruffled them on. It has elastic across the back and I tied a couple of zebra strips for the straps. Then I appliqued a piece of zebra material for the Minnie head. It was my first applique, and took forever!  

Renae


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I was curious if the name Lily was only popular on our little thread. Turns out it's not just us!  It ranked #27 in popularity last year in the US, and has been in the top 100 baby names since 2002.   I love this website to find out the popularity of baby names and the top 10 baby names each year.  It's an official count from the social security office.
> 
> http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/
> 
> Of course I had to check my kid's names, too. Tessa was #280 the year she was born and Sawyer was #247 in 2006.  Then, I checked Teresa's kids.  Lydia was #137 in 2002, Corey was #65 in '92, and Arminda was not in the top 1000 baby names- ever! What fun (for me, at least)!  ETA:  Wait! The last time Arminda made the charts, it was ranked #637 in 1886!  I'd like to see someone top that name in uniqueness, without having completely made the name up, or just changing the spelling!
> 
> Heather was #4 in 1974.  No wonder there are so many Heathers the same age as me!



 Shockingly I thought my name would be right there with arminda's but back in 1968 my name (marlo ) actually made it way up to 397! 

Nicole's made it to #6 back in 1982 and this yr she is 87 the yr she was born she was 25.

Kyle is ranked 86 the yr he was born it was 40 they highest it every got was 18 back in 1990.

DH name George is popular made it to #4 but is currently at 147

 My nephew Chetan is no where to be found!   it tells me it has not been listed in the top 1000 names in the past 200 yrs!   Yeah kind of knew that one!  It is a good thing he is adorable because with that name he is gonna get picked on I promise his name isn't made up it is a family name of the father! 
His sister Anya is actually at 366 I was expecting her name to be non existent like his.  

 Last one because I know I am boring you but I love these kinds of sites too.
 My brand spanking new nephew not even a week old  
Simon George is actually at 258.

 Oh and I was supposed to be a Heather but for some reason my parents went with Marlo?!?!?!  So I am Marlo Theresa!  I guess I could have been Heather Theresa?!?!? How odd would THAT have been on this board.  LOL


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Russell was 404 in 2006 (when he was born) and Roseanna has not been in the top 1000 since 1983 and it was ranked 912.

I checked mine too.  Nicole was numer 7 in 1980 and my husband, Mark was number 30 in 1979.  I would think it would have been more popular than that.  This site is so cool.


----------



## minnie2

disneylovinfamily said:


> Russell was 404 in 2006 (when he was born) and Roseanna has not been in the top 1000 since 1983 and it was ranked 912.
> 
> I checked mine too.  Nicole was numer 7 in 1980 and my husband, Mark was number 30 in 1979.  I would think it would have been more popular than that.  This site is so cool.



Really??? I would have thought Roseanna would have been on there????   I also would have sworn Russell would have been higher.


----------



## HeatherSue

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> What pattern did you use for the top?


If you want to use a pattern, the Simply Sweet halter dress on ycmt looks just like that.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Lily is an extremely popular name here in Boston.  I know tons of them.  Aisling's name didn't make the list either.  Yay for Arminda and Aisling for having names that people will never get right!!!


Woo-hoo! Poor Arminda, people are forever repeating her name back to her as "Amanda".  Then, she has to repeat her name over and over.  But, I love her name!  It was my grandpa's mother's name.  They called her Minnie, though (very Disney)



minnie2 said:


> Shockingly I thought my name would be right there with arminda's but back in 1968 my name (marlo ) actually made it way up to 397!
> 
> Nicole's made it to #6 back in 1982 and this yr she is 87 the yr she was born she was 25.
> 
> Kyle is ranked 86 the yr he was born it was 40 they highest it every got was 18 back in 1990.
> 
> DH name George is popular made it to #4 but is currently at 147
> 
> My nephew Chetan is no where to be found!   it tells me it has not been listed in the top 1000 names in the past 200 yrs!   Yeah kind of knew that one!  It is a good thing he is adorable because with that name he is gonna get picked on I promise his name isn't made up it is a family name of the father!
> His sister Anya is actually at 366 I was expecting her name to be non existent like his.
> 
> Last one because I know I am boring you but I love these kinds of sites too.
> My brand spanking new nephew not even a week old
> Simon George is actually at 258.
> 
> Oh and I was supposed to be a Heather but for some reason my parents went with Marlo?!?!?!  So I am Marlo Theresa!  I guess I could have been Heather Theresa?!?!? How odd would THAT have been on this board.  LOL


I don't know if I want to ask this, but how do you pronounce Chetan?  I know how I'm saying it in my head and I'm hoping I'm saying it wrong.   Anya is a very popular Russian name.  I love it!  That would have been so cool if your name was Heather Theresa!  I would have been Shannon if I was a boy.  I'm SOOO glad that didn't happen!

I didn't know your name was Marlo!  Cool!  I didn't have any other Heathers in my class in school, but now that I'm an adult, there are Heathers popping out of the woodwork!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Russell was 404 in 2006 (when he was born) and Roseanna has not been in the top 1000 since 1983 and it was ranked 912.
> 
> I checked mine too.  Nicole was numer 7 in 1980 and my husband, Mark was number 30 in 1979.  I would think it would have been more popular than that.  This site is so cool.



Wow, I thought Roseanna, or at least Roseanne, would have been more popular, too!  I bet it was up there in the top 1000 in 1983 because of that song "Roseanna, Roseanna"!

I'm glad you're all having fun with this site, too!

I just looked up Emily and it has been the #1 most popular baby name since 1996 and in the top 10 since 1992!  I'm not surprised!  At one point, we had 3girls in the day care named Emily (and we only had 10 kids)!  We had LOTS of Jacobs, too.  It's no wonder, they're cute names!


----------



## CastleCreations

Here is Irelands Toy Story outfit for the cruise. She is waiting for the red hat that I bought her to get here, and I have added detail to the cuffs since the photo.. the belt isn't finished, I'm putting velcro on the back, so it will be adjustable...












 And a close up of the hidden Mickey on the leg...


----------



## HeatherSue

CastleCreations said:


> Here is Irelands Toy Story outfit for the cruise. She is waiting for the red hat that I bought her to get here, and I have added detail to the cuffs since the photo.. the belt isn't finished, I'm putting velcro on the back, so it will be adjustable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the hidden Mickey on the leg...



Oh my gosh, how cute!! Tessa has been saying she wants to be Jessie for Halloween and that's exactly what I had in mind!  Tessa immediately stuck out her tongue and started panting when she saw it. I think that means she likes it.   SOO cute!


----------



## CastleCreations

HeatherSue said:


> Oh my gosh, how cute!! Tessa has been saying she wants to be Jessie for Halloween and that's exactly what I had in mind!  Tessa immediately stuck out her tongue and started panting when she saw it. I think that means she likes it.   SOO cute!



I thought Alexis was the only one with the tongue out, dog panting thing... I had no idea that other kids did this..


----------



## HeatherSue

CastleCreations said:


> I thought Alexis was the only one with the tongue out, dog panting thing... I had no idea that other kids did this..



Unfortunately, she is not alone!


----------



## sohappy

Tinka_Belle said:


> Amber is one of the girls that I babysit. She is the oldest.
> 
> I would love to tell you how I did it, however I purchased a tutorial from YCMT.com and I don't think it would be fair to the author to divulge the secrets. I hope that you understand where I am coming from. I'm not trying to be mean or anything. On the plus side the pattern was only $5 and the author is very happy to assist with any problems that may occur during the process.



No I totally understand.  I wouldn't expect you to do that AT ALL.  I just thought it was something that you did on your own.  Off to check it out.



Cheeseball said:


> Wow, you girls move so fast! We had a rough week or so around here, and I fell behind on the thread, and now I have 130 pages to catch up on!!
> 
> My husband and girls got sick with colds, then my oldest dd hyperextended her foot and ended up in the ER (she's ok now), then I had my 2 bottom wisdom teeth extracted and since I have TMJ, I've been in a world of pain before and after the extraction. I'm finally feeling better, although the wisdom teeth had cracked the molars next to them and they still hurt some. I have to have all this dental work done before Disney, that's for sure!
> 
> So anyway, I've been busy sewing to pass the time while everyone was on the road to recovery. I wanted to share a couple of outfits I've finished.
> 
> This is my oldest's outfit for when we go to AKL and eat at Boma (little sister will be getting a Zebra outfit too! I just ran out of material!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked up this hat at Hobby Lobby for $3 and I sewed on the ears, the red Mickey Material, the skull & bones and one of the coins that matches her dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her Hannah Montana outfit. I got the idea for the guitar from the Disboutiquers Photobucket account, my daughter loves it! She "plays" guitar on her shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I have for now! I look forward to catching up on the thread as much as I can and see what you've all been up to!
> 
> 
> It turned out ok, but now I realize what kind of ribbon to use and what not to use! :lol:



Cute stuff!  I really love the guitar.  I have got to get Jham to post close ups of the boy one she did.  Jackson would love that.



Flea said:


> OMG YAY I found you all  I'm loving all the pics - now I need to go back over 50 pages and see what I'm missing hehe
> 
> BillWendy I did see your fabric shopping - How cool. Yay for finding some of that Mickey dot fabric (so jealous  )
> 
> I'm soooooooo far behind  I feel all lost now hehe. We no longer have the laptop so I don't get much computer time but the good thing is I've been doing lots of sewing and knitting so I'll have to show you all when I get a chance to upload stuff - I'll post some pics of what is in my photobucket (mostly knitting I think)
> 
> A tiny nb hat for a friend  - I thought this one was appropriate for the disboutiquers thread as the pattern is called Lilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a "Scoodie" hooded scarf for my girls from the tutorial on indietutes blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooooh and I got some fabric the other day. I love Michael Miller and I'm hoping to disneyfy these fabrics by teaming with some disney fabrics I'm having sent to me by a lovely diser   Exciting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies - you always keep me inspired



Pretty, pretty.  I especially love the teeny hat.  I miss knitting, but I just don't have time for it anymore.  The fabric is so beautiful.  Can't wait to see what you come up with.



CastleCreations said:


> Here is Irelands Toy Story outfit for the cruise. She is waiting for the red hat that I bought her to get here, and I have added detail to the cuffs since the photo.. the belt isn't finished, I'm putting velcro on the back, so it will be adjustable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the hidden Mickey on the leg...



Jackson must not see this.  He has this grand idea that we are going as Toy Story characters for halloween.  Cooper wants to be woody, they want me to be jessie, and jackson wants to be. . .wait for it. . .bullseye    I really don't want to make all those costumes.  Yours came out GREAT!



HeatherSue said:


> Oh my gosh, how cute!! Tessa has been saying she wants to be Jessie for Halloween and that's exactly what I had in mind!  Tessa immediately stuck out her tongue and started panting when she saw it. I think that means she likes it.   SOO cute!





CastleCreations said:


> I thought Alexis was the only one with the tongue out, dog panting thing... I had no idea that other kids did this..



Nope, Jackson does the dog panting thing when he loves or wants stuff.  No idea where it came from.  Cooper is starting to copy him too.  Glad to know I don't have the only weirdo.


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> If you want to use a pattern, the Simply Sweet halter dress on ycmt looks just like that.
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo! Poor Arminda, people are forever repeating her name back to her as "Amanda".  Then, she has to repeat her name over and over.  But, I love her name!  It was my grandpa's mother's name.  They called her Minnie, though (very Disney)
> 
> 
> I don't know if I want to ask this, but how do you pronounce Chetan?  I know how I'm saying it in my head and I'm hoping I'm saying it wrong.   Anya is a very popular Russian name.  I love it!  That would have been so cool if your name was Heather Theresa!  I would have been Shannon if I was a boy.  I'm SOOO glad that didn't happen!
> 
> I didn't know your name was Marlo!  Cool!  I didn't have any other Heathers in my class in school, but now that I'm an adult, there are Heathers popping out of the woodwork!


 Chetan's name is pronounced Ch a ten. Long A.  It is a rough name I always spell it wrong!  thankfully he is only 1 so by the time he can read Aunt Marlo hopefully will spell it right!  LOL  Yes Anya is a russian name .  My DH is Russian. when my cousin named her he was actually happ it was a russian name    Yeah technically they aren't my niece and nephew but they call me Aunt Marlo and my kids call my cousin and her DH Aunt and Uncle.  

I actually get to take Anya and Chetan to WDW for the 1st time!!!!!!! I swear I am more excited about showing Anya the castle then about almost any part of the trip since se will only e 2.5 at the time!  

i can beet that is I was a boy I was going to be Bart!  Not bartholomew but BART!  Can you imagine with this whole Bart Simpson stuff!   

 Yup I was supposed to be  a heather.  My other cousins little girl (6) is heather.

 My middle name Theresa is actually after my grandmother who they called Terry so my mom assumed her real name was Theresa.  After she passed away she found out her name was Tessey or Tessa I can't remember.  I chuckled when  every I read you and your sisters posts with all the name stuff since they are all so close to my family names or what I should have been named.  Now if your parents are Diana and Tom that would be very interesting coincidences!  

 I like the idea of family names a lot.  
 I think Arminda's name is really cool!  Though I hated growing up with a very different name!  All i can say thank god for Marlo Thomas other wise no one would know how to say my name I would for ever be Mario!  



CastleCreations said:


> Here is Irelands Toy Story outfit for the cruise. She is waiting for the red hat that I bought her to get here, and I have added detail to the cuffs since the photo.. the belt isn't finished, I'm putting velcro on the back, so it will be adjustable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the hidden Mickey on the leg...


 That Jessie outfit is wonderful!


----------



## princessmom29

Cheeseball said:


> Wow, you girls move so fast! We had a rough week or so around here, and I fell behind on the thread, and now I have 130 pages to catch up on!!
> 
> My husband and girls got sick with colds, then my oldest dd hyperextended her foot and ended up in the ER (she's ok now), then I had my 2 bottom wisdom teeth extracted and since I have TMJ, I've been in a world of pain before and after the extraction. I'm finally feeling better, although the wisdom teeth had cracked the molars next to them and they still hurt some. I have to have all this dental work done before Disney, that's for sure!
> 
> So anyway, I've been busy sewing to pass the time while everyone was on the road to recovery. I wanted to share a couple of outfits I've finished.
> 
> This is my oldest's outfit for when we go to AKL and eat at Boma (little sister will be getting a Zebra outfit too! I just ran out of material!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Belle's pirate outfit, she has been so excited about this one! At first it was a corset and skirt with a white shirt, but it was not flattering to her at all, so I tore it apart and made it into a dress. It will be cooler for the summer heat anyway. I found some coin ribbon to embelish it at Hancock's Fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked up this hat at Hobby Lobby for $3 and I sewed on the ears, the red Mickey Material, the skull & bones and one of the coins that matches her dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her Hannah Montana outfit. I got the idea for the guitar from the Disboutiquers Photobucket account, my daughter loves it! She "plays" guitar on her shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pants to this outfit that I had made were too hot for when we go, so I made a skirt to match the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I have for now! I look forward to catching up on the thread as much as I can and see what you've all been up to!
> 
> Editing to add in these pictures that I forgot-
> 
> I made Belle a Wall-E shirt and she and her Daddy went to see the movie and loved it!
> 
> Sorry the quality is so poor, I don't know what happened!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my very first bow, made to match her Wall-E shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out ok, but now I realize what kind of ribbon to use and what not to use! :lol:


Such cute outfits, and what a great bow!!!


Cheeseball said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone! I love the pirate hat too, and it saved us quite a few $$$!
> 
> 
> 
> No pattern, I just cut out the top and shaped it, then two long strips of zebra material and ruffled them on. It has elastic across the back and I tied a couple of zebra strips for the straps. Then I appliqued a piece of zebra material for the Minnie head. It was my first applique, and took forever!
> 
> Renae


How funnny I think the zebra mickey head was my first or second appliuqe too!



CastleCreations said:


> Here is Irelands Toy Story outfit for the cruise. She is waiting for the red hat that I bought her to get here, and I have added detail to the cuffs since the photo.. the belt isn't finished, I'm putting velcro on the back, so it will be adjustable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the hidden Mickey on the leg...



This is awesome my DD would love something like that, she LOVES Jesse.


----------



## clairemolly

HeatherSue said:


> http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/
> 
> Of course I had to check my kid's names, too. Tessa was #280 the year she was born and Sawyer was #247 in 2006.  Then, I checked Teresa's kids.  Lydia was #137 in 2002, Corey was #65 in '92, and Arminda was not in the top 1000 baby names- ever! What fun (for me, at least)!  ETA:  Wait! The last time Arminda made the charts, it was ranked #637 in 1886!  I'd like to see someone top that name in uniqueness, without having completely made the name up, or just changing the spelling!
> 
> Heather was #4 in 1974.  No wonder there are so many Heathers the same age as me!



I can relate!  Try being a Jennifer born in 1978!  It was the number one name from 1970 until 1984 and didn't drop out of the top 10 until 1992, when it was #11!  There were 4 other Jennifers in my one kindergarten class alone!  That doesn't count the 2 other PM classes or the AM classes!

I used this list a lot when trying to decide on names for both the girls...Claire was #92 the year she was born and Molly was #97 last year.  

We really struggled picking a name for Molly.  DH doesn't like names with nicknames for some reason (although, like him I have gone by my nickname and not my full name my entire life, so I kind of understand where he is coming from).  Anyways, it was hard finding a name we liked that was not any higher than 75 on the list that didn't have a nickname associated with it.


----------



## clairemolly

Here are some pics of the frist dress I made for Claire.  It is the pre-shirred Tink fabric from Wally World, so it wasn't anything too complicated.  I made it Thursday night and she wore it all day Friday.  

I have the bodice done on a CarlaC Criss Cross dress for Claire for Crystal Palace.  She has already put in dress requests for a Bengals dress, a baseball dress, a basketball dress and a UC Bearcats dress.  Yup, we love us some sports in this house and my making her a dress made her realize she can support our teams and wear a dress at the same time! 






Here are some poses she insisted on doing.   Why are 5 year olds so odd?











And just so she is not left out...here is Molly doing her latest trick...can you figure out what it is?






Off to cut, ruffle and attach the skirt part of the Pooh dress and I will be back later to post it!


----------



## Jajone

HeatherSue said:


> Welcome to thread #7!  Wow, you are one gorgeous lady!  I love your funky scarf, how cool!  The little tiny Lilly hat is adorable!  Love the purse for your sister and the headscarf thingy is really cute!
> 
> 
> I was curious if the name Lily was only popular on our little thread. Turns out it's not just us!  It ranked #27 in popularity last year in the US, and has been in the top 100 baby names since 2002.   I love this website to find out the popularity of baby names and the top 10 baby names each year.  It's an official count from the social security office.
> 
> http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/
> 
> Of course I had to check my kid's names, too. Tessa was #280 the year she was born and Sawyer was #247 in 2006.  Then, I checked Teresa's kids.  Lydia was #137 in 2002, Corey was #65 in '92, and Arminda was not in the top 1000 baby names- ever! What fun (for me, at least)!  ETA:  Wait! The last time Arminda made the charts, it was ranked #637 in 1886!  I'd like to see someone top that name in uniqueness, without having completely made the name up, or just changing the spelling!
> 
> Heather was #4 in 1974.  No wonder there are so many Heathers the same age as me!





clairemolly said:


> I can relate!  Try being a Jennifer born in 1978!  It was the number one name from 1970 until 1984 and didn't drop out of the top 10 until 1992, when it was #11!  There were 4 other Jennifers in my one kindergarten class alone!  That doesn't count the 2 other PM classes or the AM classes!
> 
> I used this list a lot when trying to decide on names for both the girls...Claire was #92 the year she was born and Molly was #97 last year.
> 
> We really struggled picking a name for Molly.  DH doesn't like names with nicknames for some reason (although, like him I have gone by my nickname and not my full name my entire life, so I kind of understand where he is coming from).  Anyways, it was hard finding a name we liked that was not any higher than 75 on the list that didn't have a nickname associated with it.



You beat me to it. I'm a Jennifer from 1973 and had many others in my class!


----------



## Disney Brat

minnie2 said:


> Welcome!  That is how they got me.  i stumbles upon this thread and fell in love with all of their great stuff and every one is so wonderful so I jumped in!  Now I LOVE sewing!  I can't wait to see what you have made.



Thanks for the welcomming!



CastleCreations said:


> Here is Irelands Toy Story outfit for the cruise. She is waiting for the red hat that I bought her to get here, and I have added detail to the cuffs since the photo.. the belt isn't finished, I'm putting velcro on the back, so it will be adjustable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the hidden Mickey on the leg...



That is such a cute outfit!!  Love the hidden Mickey!!

All the other outfits were amazing too, but I guess I never pressed the multi quote button


----------



## mytwotinks

CastleCreations said:


> I thought Alexis was the only one with the tongue out, dog panting thing... I had no idea that other kids did this..



Drew does that too!  I had no idea other kids did it.  I have always wondered where she got it, now I'm thinking it's just a weird instinct.  She is my strange child though!!!


----------



## mytwotinks

2cutekidz said:


> Thanks!  I had alot of fun making these sets.
> 
> I am not a spongeBob fan either, but I do like how the set turned out.  When the kids get to watch tv, it's rearely on anything besides Disney, so my DD hasn't really ever watched it!!  Thank goodness, because I couldn't take it!!



My kids had never watched it until my husband babysat my neice on black Friday while my sister and I shopped all day!  I could have killed him.  I had no moral problems with it like some of my friends, I just can't stand to listen to it!!!! Do you know that show is on 24 hours a day??????

Anyway, that spongebob turned out super cute and I am thinking of doing some jammies for the girls with tanks or tee's like that.  Where did you find the bright yellow?


----------



## sohappy

clairemolly said:


> Here are some pics of the frist dress I made for Claire.  It is the pre-shirred Tink fabric from Wally World, so it wasn't anything too complicated.  I made it Thursday night and she wore it all day Friday.
> 
> I have the bodice done on a CarlaC Criss Cross dress for Claire for Crystal Palace.  She has already put in dress requests for a Bengals dress, a baseball dress, a basketball dress and a UC Bearcats dress.  Yup, we love us some sports in this house and my making her a dress made her realize she can support our teams and wear a dress at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some poses she insisted on doing.   Why are 5 year olds so odd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so she is not left out...here is Molly doing her latest trick...can you figure out what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to cut, ruffle and attach the skirt part of the Pooh dress and I will be back later to post it!



Great job on the dress.  Can't wait to see the others.  What a little model you have!  Both girls are beautiful.  And my guess is "how big is Molly?".


----------



## Tinka_Belle

HeatherSue said:


> I was curious if the name Lily was only popular on our little thread. Turns out it's not just us! It ranked #27 in popularity last year in the US, and has been in the top 100 baby names since 2002. I love this website to find out the popularity of baby names and the top 10 baby names each year. It's an official count from the social security office.
> 
> http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/
> 
> Of course I had to check my kid's names, too. Tessa was #280 the year she was born and Sawyer was #247 in 2006. Then, I checked Teresa's kids. Lydia was #137 in 2002, Corey was #65 in '92, and Arminda was not in the top 1000 baby names- ever! What fun (for me, at least)! ETA: Wait! The last time Arminda made the charts, it was ranked #637 in 1886! I'd like to see someone top that name in uniqueness, without having completely made the name up, or just changing the spelling!
> 
> Heather was #4 in 1974. No wonder there are so many Heathers the same age as me!


 Jenna was #45 for 2001. I think that had to do with Jenna Bush. I did not name her after one of the Bush twins.  

Just so you know Heather, Amber, Meranda and Chandler's mom is named Heather too and she was born the same year as you. 



CastleCreations said:


> I thought Alexis was the only one with the tongue out, dog panting thing... I had no idea that other kids did this..


Jenna pants too!! I always thought it was weird. I always just say, "I guess that means you like it. Right?" 



sohappy said:


> No I totally understand. I wouldn't expect you to do that AT ALL. I just thought it was something that you did on your own. Off to check it out.


If you do get the tutorial in it is a disclaimer about the fumes that come off while making the bowls. I put the vent on over my stove and as long as you aren't making a bunch of them it doesn't get bad. 



clairemolly said:


> Here are some pics of the frist dress I made for Claire. It is the pre-shirred Tink fabric from Wally World, so it wasn't anything too complicated. I made it Thursday night and she wore it all day Friday.
> 
> I have the bodice done on a CarlaC Criss Cross dress for Claire for Crystal Palace. She has already put in dress requests for a Bengals dress, a baseball dress, a basketball dress and a UC Bearcats dress. Yup, we love us some sports in this house and my making her a dress made her realize she can support our teams and wear a dress at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some poses she insisted on doing. Why are 5 year olds so odd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so she is not left out...here is Molly doing her latest trick...can you figure out what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to cut, ruffle and attach the skirt part of the Pooh dress and I will be back later to post it!


I love pre-shirred dresses. My guess is that Molly has learned to play peek-a-boo. She is just too cute.


----------



## mytwotinks

Well, ladies and tom, I am off to do some sewing.  We are couped up again today because Riley isn't feeling up to going to church.  It's hard to sit through church when you can't sit!  

Hopefully I'll get a bunch finished today.  I am trying to do some sewing without shopping! Seriously!  I have bought the "fixins" for tons of stuff I have never made, so I should have enough stuff to finish some projects, right?

Does anyone else enjoy the buying and planning part more than the constructing part?  I just love fabric shopping!!!!!!!  I have got to get to work on some of this stuff that I have bought before I buy more and more and more and more...... You get the picture!


----------



## 2cutekidz

mytwotinks said:


> My kids had never watched it until my husband babysat my neice on black Friday while my sister and I shopped all day!  I could have killed him.  I had no moral problems with it like some of my friends, I just can't stand to listen to it!!!! Do you know that show is on 24 hours a day??????
> 
> Anyway, that spongebob turned out super cute and I am thinking of doing some jammies for the girls with tanks or tee's like that.  Where did you find the bright yellow?



24 hours?!?  

I got the yellow tanks at Childrens Place.  They're on clearance now.  They also have the bright yellow in tees.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mytwotinks said:


> Well, ladies and tom, I am off to do some sewing. We are couped up again today because Riley isn't feeling up to going to church. It's hard to sit through church when you can't sit!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a bunch finished today. I am trying to do some sewing without shopping! Seriously! I have bought the "fixins" for tons of stuff I have never made, so I should have enough stuff to finish some projects, right?
> 
> Does anyone else enjoy the buying and planning part more than the constructing part? I just love fabric shopping!!!!!!! I have got to get to work on some of this stuff that I have bought before I buy more and more and more and more...... You get the picture!


I too love the shopping more than the constructing. Although completing a project feels better than anything.


----------



## mytwotinks

2cutekidz said:


> 24 hours?!?
> 
> I got the yellow tanks at Childrens Place.  They're on clearance now.  They also have the bright yellow in tees.



Probably not really 24 hours, but it sure seems like it.  It is a rare thing for Drew to look for it on Nik and not have it be on!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I too love the shopping more than the constructing. Although completing a project feels better than anything.




That is true!  Sometimes I just sit for a long time and look at what I have finished.  Sometimes I pick a section out that I am particularly proud of and just gaze at it! I can't imagine what I would do if I were as talented as some of the others here!


----------



## AQW

clairemolly said:


> And just so she is not left out...here is Molly doing her latest trick...can you figure out what it is?



How big is Molly????  SOOOOOOOO BIIIIIIIIG!!!  Oh I *love* that game... that picture is making my baby fever RAGE!!!  Gorgeous girls!  

As for names, both my kids' names (Dexter and Celeste) have fluxuated primarily from the 300s to the 900s over the past century... just how I like 'em.  I wanted something that was recognizable for most people, fairly easy to spell and pronounce, but not something you hear every day.  

I think Celeste fits in well on this thread because she was very, very, very, VERY close to being a Lily.  In the end I just couldn't do it because it was getting so popular (Celeste was born in 2005) but I still *love* the name.


----------



## glorib

HeatherSue said:


> I was curious if the name Lily was only popular on our little thread. Turns out it's not just us!  It ranked #27 in popularity last year in the US, and has been in the top 100 baby names since 2002.   I love this website to find out the popularity of baby names and the top 10 baby names each year.  It's an official count from the social security office.
> 
> http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/
> 
> Of course I had to check my kid's names, too. Tessa was #280 the year she was born and Sawyer was #247 in 2006.  Then, I checked Teresa's kids.  Lydia was #137 in 2002, Corey was #65 in '92, and Arminda was not in the top 1000 baby names- ever! What fun (for me, at least)!  ETA:  Wait! The last time Arminda made the charts, it was ranked #637 in 1886!  I'd like to see someone top that name in uniqueness, without having completely made the name up, or just changing the spelling!
> 
> Heather was #4 in 1974.  No wonder there are so many Heathers the same age as me!




OK, so I had to check our names, too!  Caleb and Ella are both popular, but rank in the 20's, not top 10, so that's good, I guess.  DH (Matthew) has always been popular and mine - I go by Lori, but my real name is Lorinda - hasn't been in the top 1000 since 1971 (I was born in 78) and even when it was in the top 1000, it was in the 800's or so.





HeatherSue said:


> Oh my gosh, how cute!! Tessa has been saying she wants to be Jessie for Halloween and that's exactly what I had in mind!  Tessa immediately stuck out her tongue and started panting when she saw it. I think that means she likes it.   SOO cute!





CastleCreations said:


> I thought Alexis was the only one with the tongue out, dog panting thing... I had no idea that other kids did this..



Ella does this too!  She loves it when I play along and tell her she's a good puppy and scratch her belly and behind her ears.  

Castle, your Jessie outfit came out great!



clairemolly said:


> Here are some pics of the frist dress I made for Claire.  It is the pre-shirred Tink fabric from Wally World, so it wasn't anything too complicated.  I made it Thursday night and she wore it all day Friday.
> 
> I have the bodice done on a CarlaC Criss Cross dress for Claire for Crystal Palace.  She has already put in dress requests for a Bengals dress, a baseball dress, a basketball dress and a UC Bearcats dress.  Yup, we love us some sports in this house and my making her a dress made her realize she can support our teams and wear a dress at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some poses she insisted on doing.   Why are 5 year olds so odd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so she is not left out...here is Molly doing her latest trick...can you figure out what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to cut, ruffle and attach the skirt part of the Pooh dress and I will be back later to post it!



You have beautiful girls!  The tink dress came out great and I think Claire looks a little like Jennifer Love Hewitt!  And is Molly doing Twinkle Little Star?  She's a doll!


----------



## sahm1000

Cheeseball said:


> Wow, you girls move so fast! We had a rough week or so around here, and I fell behind on the thread, and now I have 130 pages to catch up on!!
> 
> My husband and girls got sick with colds, then my oldest dd hyperextended her foot and ended up in the ER (she's ok now), then I had my 2 bottom wisdom teeth extracted and since I have TMJ, I've been in a world of pain before and after the extraction. I'm finally feeling better, although the wisdom teeth had cracked the molars next to them and they still hurt some. I have to have all this dental work done before Disney, that's for sure!
> 
> So anyway, I've been busy sewing to pass the time while everyone was on the road to recovery. I wanted to share a couple of outfits I've finished.
> 
> This is my oldest's outfit for when we go to AKL and eat at Boma (little sister will be getting a Zebra outfit too! I just ran out of material!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Belle's pirate outfit, she has been so excited about this one! At first it was a corset and skirt with a white shirt, but it was not flattering to her at all, so I tore it apart and made it into a dress. It will be cooler for the summer heat anyway. I found some coin ribbon to embelish it at Hancock's Fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked up this hat at Hobby Lobby for $3 and I sewed on the ears, the red Mickey Material, the skull & bones and one of the coins that matches her dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her Hannah Montana outfit. I got the idea for the guitar from the Disboutiquers Photobucket account, my daughter loves it! She "plays" guitar on her shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pants to this outfit that I had made were too hot for when we go, so I made a skirt to match the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I have for now! I look forward to catching up on the thread as much as I can and see what you've all been up to!
> 
> Editing to add in these pictures that I forgot-
> 
> I made Belle a Wall-E shirt and she and her Daddy went to see the movie and loved it!
> 
> Sorry the quality is so poor, I don't know what happened!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my very first bow, made to match her Wall-E shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out ok, but now I realize what kind of ribbon to use and what not to use! :lol:



Wow, you have been busy!  Fantastic outfits!  Love the zebra print Animal Kingdom outfit!  I've got one similar on my to do list for our upcoming trip.  I hope I get to it, yours turned out so cute!  The pirate outfit is great and I love the coin trim.  The guitar outfit is perfect too, love the side ponytail!  It seems to go with the rock 'n roll little girl theme in my mind.  Great job on the bow too!  One of these days if I get brave I'm going to try one!  




CastleCreations said:


> Here is Irelands Toy Story outfit for the cruise. She is waiting for the red hat that I bought her to get here, and I have added detail to the cuffs since the photo.. the belt isn't finished, I'm putting velcro on the back, so it will be adjustable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the hidden Mickey on the leg...



Oh gosh, you did a terrific job!  I'm sure Ireland loves it, she ought to, it's perfect!  Great job with all of the details.  



clairemolly said:


> Here are some pics of the frist dress I made for Claire.  It is the pre-shirred Tink fabric from Wally World, so it wasn't anything too complicated.  I made it Thursday night and she wore it all day Friday.
> 
> I have the bodice done on a CarlaC Criss Cross dress for Claire for Crystal Palace.  She has already put in dress requests for a Bengals dress, a baseball dress, a basketball dress and a UC Bearcats dress.  Yup, we love us some sports in this house and my making her a dress made her realize she can support our teams and wear a dress at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some poses she insisted on doing.   Why are 5 year olds so odd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so she is not left out...here is Molly doing her latest trick...can you figure out what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to cut, ruffle and attach the skirt part of the Pooh dress and I will be back later to post it!



Is Molly SO BIG?  

I have a Claire (DD3) and Lilly was almost a Molly.  If there is ever another DD   (my DH will probably divorce me if I get pregnant again - and since Lilly is not even 3 weeks old I had better wait a while!) I still love Molly and may use it for her since boys don't seem to be in our future.  



mytwotinks said:


> My kids had never watched it until my husband babysat my neice on black Friday while my sister and I shopped all day!  I could have killed him.  I had no moral problems with it like some of my friends, I just can't stand to listen to it!!!! Do you know that show is on 24 hours a day??????
> 
> Anyway, that spongebob turned out super cute and I am thinking of doing some jammies for the girls with tanks or tee's like that.  Where did you find the bright yellow?




I think that is my biggest beef with him.  SpongeBob is on ALL OF THE TIME it seems.  And his voice grates on my nerves.  I have no moral issue with it (although it teaches them absolutely nothing of any value that I can see) it just bugs me.  Too bad my girls love it!  There are days when I feel like, okay, just watch it if it will make you happy for a while.  Bad mom!  




mytwotinks said:


> Well, ladies and tom, I am off to do some sewing.  We are couped up again today because Riley isn't feeling up to going to church.  It's hard to sit through church when you can't sit!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a bunch finished today.  I am trying to do some sewing without shopping! Seriously!  I have bought the "fixins" for tons of stuff I have never made, so I should have enough stuff to finish some projects, right?
> 
> Does anyone else enjoy the buying and planning part more than the constructing part?  I just love fabric shopping!!!!!!!  I have got to get to work on some of this stuff that I have bought before I buy more and more and more and more...... You get the picture!



Uhm, yeah, I am on a self-imposed no more buying spree right now.  I love to buy fabric, I just need to use it!  So right now I am trying to use what I have on hand (buying only things to coordinate - that doesn't count does it?) and finish some projects up.  After I finish everything up (like that will ever happen  ) then I can buy more!


----------



## HeatherSue

clairemolly said:


> I can relate!  Try being a Jennifer born in 1978!  It was the number one name from 1970 until 1984 and didn't drop out of the top 10 until 1992, when it was #11!  There were 4 other Jennifers in my one kindergarten class alone!  That doesn't count the 2 other PM classes or the AM classes!
> 
> I used this list a lot when trying to decide on names for both the girls...Claire was #92 the year she was born and Molly was #97 last year.
> 
> We really struggled picking a name for Molly.  DH doesn't like names with nicknames for some reason (although, like him I have gone by my nickname and not my full name my entire life, so I kind of understand where he is coming from).  Anyways, it was hard finding a name we liked that was not any higher than 75 on the list that didn't have a nickname associated with it.


Ah yes, there were many, many, many Jennifers and Rebeccas in my class!  My bestest friend in the whole wide world (besides family, Teresa) is named Jennifer, so I have a fondness for that name!

I checked that list ALL the time when I was pregnant with Sawyer, hoping they'd update the 2005 top baby names before I had him.  I was so afraid that Sawyer would get really popular because of Lost.  The list didn't come out in time, but Sawyer didn't get too popular!  I shouldn't have worried, who cares if it was popular!?  It's *his *name!  I was using Tessa no matter what, because she's named after my darling sister.  





clairemolly said:


> Here are some poses she insisted on doing.   Why are 5 year olds so odd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so she is not left out...here is Molly doing her latest trick...can you figure out what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to cut, ruffle and attach the skirt part of the Pooh dress and I will be back later to post it!


Such a pretty dress!  Your girls are just gorgeous!  Is she playing "itsy bitsy spider?"  



mytwotinks said:


> Drew does that too!  I had no idea other kids did it.  I have always wondered where she got it, now I'm thinking it's just a weird instinct.  She is my strange child though!!!


I'm so glad my child is not the only one with this annoying habit. When she does this, she won't talk, just pant! Sometimes it is accompanied by jumping, pointing, and grunting.   (that's for you, Jeanne)



mytwotinks said:


> Do you know that show is on 24 hours a day??????


Yes, unfortunately I do know that.   



mytwotinks said:


> Well, ladies and tom, I am off to do some sewing.  We are couped up again today because Riley isn't feeling up to going to church.  It's hard to sit through church when you can't sit!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a bunch finished today.  I am trying to do some sewing without shopping! Seriously!  I have bought the "fixins" for tons of stuff I have never made, so I should have enough stuff to finish some projects, right?
> 
> Does anyone else enjoy the buying and planning part more than the constructing part?  I just love fabric shopping!!!!!!!  I have got to get to work on some of this stuff that I have bought before I buy more and more and more and more...... You get the picture!


Poor Riley  

I definitely LOVE the planning and buying part the best!  But, like you said, I also love to see the finished product!



mytwotinks said:


> That is true!  Sometimes I just sit for a long time and look at what I have finished.  Sometimes I pick a section out that I am particularly proud of and just gaze at it! I can't imagine what I would do if I were as talented as some of the others here!



You are so cute!


----------



## HeatherSue

sahm1000 said:


> I think that is my biggest beef with him.  SpongeBob is on ALL OF THE TIME it seems.  And his voice grates on my nerves.  I have no moral issue with it (although it teaches them absolutely nothing of any value that I can see) it just bugs me.



You mean besides how to sing "It's the best day eeeeverrrrrr.  It's the best, it's the best day ever." over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again?


----------



## Cheeseball

CastleCreations said:


>



Very cute! My daughter loves it and wants an outfit just like it now!!  



clairemolly said:


>



Cute dress! And adorable girls!!  

Renae


----------



## LisaZoe

Leleluvsdis said:


> SO I've seen where alot of people do stuff for the big give. I would love to become involoved in this project, and I was wondering how do I go about it? Thanks for any help!!!



Click any Big Give logo you see in signatures and it will take you to the board where we're doing all the organizing and planning.



Cheeseball said:


> Here is Belle's pirate outfit, she has been so excited about this one! At first it was a corset and skirt with a white shirt, but it was not flattering to her at all, so I tore it apart and made it into a dress. It will be cooler for the summer heat anyway. I found some coin ribbon to embellish it at Hancock's Fabric.



You've been very busy! I totally understand what you mean about the corset & skirt set not being flattering. I have that problem with Zoe so we usually go with dresses. Skirts she has are worn with tees and look OK but the corset just didn't work.



Flea said:


> oooooh and I got some fabric the other day. I love Michael Miller and I'm hoping to disneyfy these fabrics by teaming with some disney fabrics I'm having sent to me by a lovely diser   Exciting



I love Michael Miller. I wish they wouldn't discontinue some of my favorite prints, though, like the Ironworks prints in all the fun bright colors. :-( Those worked so well with so many prints. I love the Bubble Blast prints, too. I found that the pink Bubble Blast is PERFECT with the tropical Tink prints.



CastleCreations said:


> I thought Alexis was the only one with the tongue out, dog panting thing... I had no idea that other kids did this..





mytwotinks said:


> Drew does that too! I had no idea other kids did it. I have always wondered where she got it, now I'm thinking it's just a weird instinct. She is my strange child though!!!



Zoe does this too. I thought it was something she'd picked up from friends but now I have to wonder if it isn't from some Disney show she watches. 



mytwotinks said:


> My kids had never watched it until my husband babysat my niece on black Friday while my sister and I shopped all day!  I could have killed him.  I had no moral problems with it like some of my friends, I just can't stand to listen to it!!!! Do you know that show is on 24 hours a day??????



I have to say I don't understand why people have moral concerns about the show. Sure there are some things that I don't want Zoe to emulate but I feel the same about many things I see on Disney Channel shows. I'll admit I occasionally watch Spongebob with Zoe and find it amusing. I don't watch often because it gets very repetitive but I think SB has some good qualities - he's always happy, willing to help, enjoys life and doesn't care if people think he's silly - he just does his own thing. All are things I want Zoe to learn. I'm not saying SB is a role model by any stretch but it could be worse.  



mytwotinks said:


> Does anyone else enjoy the buying and planning part more than the constructing part?  I just love fabric shopping!!!!!!!  I have got to get to work on some of this stuff that I have bought before I buy more and more and more and more...... You get the picture!



Yes! Fabric shopping is fun - that's why it can be addictive. I can look at prints all day and dream of ways to use them. Actually getting the item made isn't nearly as fun although when it's done it definitely gives me a feeling of satisfaction. That usually helps get me through sewing slumps but not always.


----------



## Cheeseball

LisaZoe said:


> You've been very busy! I totally understand what you mean about the corset & skirt set not being flattering. I have that problem with Zoe so we usually go with dresses. Skirts she has are worn with tees and look OK but the corset just didn't work.



Yeah, it just wasn't working!! Here is a picture:






I think the dress looks much better!






 

This is the main reason I can't follow patterns! I just have to build the outfit around my daughter's body so it's more flattering!

Renae


----------



## ~*~Michelle~*~

teresajoy said:


> Your house is beautiful, but your daughter is just STUNNING!!!!
> 
> The Pooh top looks great too!
> 
> 
> 1.)I know you told me that when you first got them, but I had totally forgotten! They certainly look SS!
> 2.)Hey, I have a FANTABULOUS idea!!!!!    I will take that old white dishwasher off your hands so that you guys can get one that matches your kitchen!!!! Aren't I the NICEST sister EVER!?!
> 3.)My scanner isn't working with my computer either, and it's about to drive me crazy! So, that's why I can't post pictures of the champagne glass from our honeymoon either...
> 
> 
> What a pretty house!!! I just love seeing everyone's homes!! And, I love teh little Lukes and Jaydens scattered around too!!!
> 
> 
> These are great Leslie!!! To think you have only been sewing a year, it's just incredible!!! Your talent just amazes me!
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaCs fits, the otherone doesn't!
> 
> I hate the way the Daintyones fits, it just isnt' right, the armholes are too small, and it just doesn't go together very nicely the way the CarlaC pattern does.
> 
> The advantage of this over a commercial pattern, besides the great directions and pictures is that you can print out as many as you want, in different sizes. You are buying the pattern once, and don't need to buy it again when you need another size or the one you have wears out.
> 
> You will not regret buying it, there are SO many things you can do with it!!! I use it as my base pattern for almost everything! If you look at the Photobucket site under the Portrait Peasant top  tag, you will see what other people have done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UGGH! I HATE when that happens!!    I hope things are better in the morning!
> 
> I think it looks really cute, it isn't very twirly, like you said, but I think it will be fine for a 9 year old. Unless of course, you REALLY like it, and want to keep it! It does look good on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal, I'm sorry things are so rough right now.  I hope your hubby comes around!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to see what you've made!!!
> 
> *AND, IF ANYONE NEEDS A LITTLE SOMETHING TO DO,
> 
> 
> I UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT!!! IT'S THE DAY I MEET STEPHRES!!!!   *



Thanks so much! 



98happy said:


> Oh my goodness I LOVE     your house. That is exactly what I would build if I ever hit the lotto. Your daughter has the most beautiful hair. My Lil is 3 and still has no hair at the base of her head. It is still like it was when she was a year old.  It is so fuzzy!!!



LOL...yes, dd was blessed w/tons of hair...even when she was born.  When I had an u/s at 32 wks, the u/s tech said do you see that stuff moving in there?  I said yes.  She said that's her hair. LOL  This was her at 5 days old:




lol


----------



## ~*~Michelle~*~

all of these outfits are awesome!  You guys are so talented.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

CastleCreations said:


> I usually don't do this, but if you are a praying type person, my friend needs prayers for strength. At work last night, my coworker...my friend, got a call that her 17 year old son has been murdered. I have never seen such pain...of a mother losing a child. She lost a daughter years ago, and this is just a total shock...please hug your little ones, and those not so little, today.



OMG..I am so sorry..how horrible.  Will keep the family in my prayers.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I should be sewing instead of on here.  Has any one just gotten bored with an outfit and had a hard time finishing it.  I am making our family matching tops.  DD13 and I are having the same pattern.  DH is getting a cllared shirt.  I am just tired of looking at the same material!  I have like 10 yards of it!  I think I just need to finish our tops and go on to something new before doing dd4 outfit.  It is driving me bonkers!  At least I haven't cute her outfit out yet.  It might have to wait until after something new!



Oh yes, that has happened to me before, and I usually just put it away and work on something else and then come back to it. 



~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> Here's a pic of my house too. lol



Your house is beautiful and the pooh bear outfit is really cute!  I love your dd's hair..so thick and beautiful!



jham said:


>



Your house is beautiful and love all the space!



2cutekidz said:


>



Love it!!  So beautiful..they are going to ove it!!  



LisaZoe said:


> I bought 3 sizes and would like to get at least one more. The ones I got are about size 2, 4 & 6. I don't use them for pattern making because they really aren't designed for that. They work for testing general fit and to display the finished garment(s). The cheapest I found was about $65. If you want a real dress form for pattern making, those are around $400. I'd love to have one but just can't justify the expense now since that money would help so much for machine upgrades.



Do you have a link for where you can buy the $65 dress form?



98happy said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between the 2 different peasant patterns on YCMT one is by Dainty Designs and the other by Carla C. I want to buy the Carla C one but I want to be able to make just a shirt with ruffles at the very bottom like a Pooh one I saw in the I made this. Also what would be the difference between those and the store bought patterns. I know the YCMT are easier but I am on such a horrible budget. The ones at Joanns goes on sale for so much less just not sure I can afford the YCMT patterns.
> 
> Thank you so much,
> Valerie



I have both of them..I bought the Dainty Designs one first, and didn't like how it fit my dd...then I bought the CarlaC pattern and that's all I have been using since.   



Tinka_Belle said:


> My errands have for the day have been run. At the end of the day I am so worn out. All I want to do right now is sleep. I have come to the conclusion that I need to eliminate some of the things that I am currently obligated to. I have decided that even though the extra money is nice to have the extra stress is not. I am going to quit my job at Dairy Queen decorating cakes. My grandparents have come to rely on me for things that they need help with and I would rather be around to help them. Nobody else will help them with what they need and that's just not fair to them. DH has promised too many times that he is going to find a second job and he just won't do it which puts the financial burden on me. It's just not fair to me. Maybe with me quitting this job he will realize that he needs to find a second one. At the end of the week I end up with no time off. He gets two days off a week and he does absolutely nothing. I may have to eliminate the stress of him before too long.  Thanks for letting me vent.



I am so sorry... 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I made something tonight!!!! I made two bowls, but one of them is really awfull so I won't show ya'll that one.
> This is Amber holding my bead bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna make some more for Jenna's birthday next month. I'm going to make them in other sizes to hold chips



I love that!!  So pretty.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I finished dd's and ds's Wall-E dress and shirt. I also finish the BIG GIVE outfit for Isabel.>I will have to take a picture of it later, but here is dd and ds Wall-E outfit..I also made a matching one for her doll.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Cheeseball said:


> Yeah, it just wasn't working!! Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the dress looks much better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the main reason I can't follow patterns! I just have to build the outfit around my daughter's body so it's more flattering!
> 
> Renae


I don't know when you are going, but if the weather is going to be a little cool you might consider adding a peasant blouse.


----------



## Jajone

Does anyone know where I can find Wiggles fabric other than  ? I can;t recall if I've ever seen it in the stores because I had no reason whatsoever to look for it. My sister won tickets to see it live and her DD bday is in 2 weeks, so...it would make for a great BDay gift/outfit!


----------



## clairemolly

sohappy said:


> Great job on the dress.  Can't wait to see the others.  What a little model you have!  Both girls are beautiful.  And my guess is "how big is Molly?".





Tinka_Belle said:


> I love pre-shirred dresses. My guess is that Molly has learned to play peek-a-boo. She is just too cute.





AQW said:


> How big is Molly????  SOOOOOOOO BIIIIIIIIG!!!  Oh I *love* that game... that picture is making my baby fever RAGE!!!  Gorgeous girls!





glorib said:


> You have beautiful girls!  The tink dress came out great and I think Claire looks a little like Jennifer Love Hewitt!  And is Molly doing Twinkle Little Star?  She's a doll!





sahm1000 said:


> Is Molly SO BIG?
> 
> I have a Claire (DD3) and Lilly was almost a Molly.  If there is ever another DD   (my DH will probably divorce me if I get pregnant again - and since Lilly is not even 3 weeks old I had better wait a while!) I still love Molly and may use it for her since boys don't seem to be in our future.





HeatherSue said:


> Such a pretty dress!  Your girls are just gorgeous!  Is she playing "itsy bitsy spider?"





Cheeseball said:


> Cute dress! And adorable girls!!  Renae



Thanks for all the compliments...on the dress and my girls! 

Miss Molly is doing "so big", although I found out last night at the Reds game that I may have been a little too excited when she was learning it.  When she would get it right I would say "Yea Molly!" and now if she hears you say "Yea!" she puts her hands up and smiles, all proud of herself.     I guess we will work on clapping next.


----------



## clairemolly

Here is Claire in her Pooh Criss-Cross dress I made for our dinner at Crystal Palace.  This is my first project that was not a pillowcase or pre-shirred 

Front view





Close-up so you can see Pooh bear in the green fabric...do all 5 year olds have this cheesy smile?





Back view, although her hair is in the way and she fights me on pulling it up.





Here is a close up on the bodice.





I am going to make one for Molly to match but am waiting until September when it is a little closer...I am afraid she will have a major growth spurt and it won't fit.  Claire only gained 4 pounds and grew 2 inches from 4-5, so I am not worried about hers not fitting. 

Thanks for looking!
Jen

Hopefully Photobucket will catch up and the photos will turn


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Lily is an extremely popular name here in Boston.  I know tons of them.  Aisling's name didn't make the list either.  Yay for Arminda and Aisling for having names that people will never get right!!!



Aislinn's name isn't on the list anywhere either.  Katie is actually Katherine & that's been in the top 100 since the 1939, but the highest it ever got was 25.  I really loved Emma & it's dh's grandmother's name, but it's been #1 or 2 for the last 5 or 6 years at least (thanks to Friends).


----------



## sohappy

clairemolly said:


> Here is Claire in her Pooh Criss-Cross dress I made for our dinner at Crystal Palace.  This is my first project that was not a pillowcase or pre-shirred
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up so you can see Pooh bear in the green fabric...do all 5 year olds have this cheesy smile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view, although her hair is in the way and she fights me on pulling it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up on the bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to make one for Molly to match but am waiting until September when it is a little closer...I am afraid she will have a major growth spurt and it won't fit.  Claire only gained 4 pounds and grew 2 inches from 4-5, so I am not worried about hers not fitting.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jen
> 
> Hopefully Photobucket will catch up and the photos will turn



Great job for your first dress!  and yes, all 5 year olds come complete with cheesy grin.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Jajone said:


> Does anyone know where I can find Wiggles fabric other than  ? I can;t recall if I've ever seen it in the stores because I had no reason whatsoever to look for it. My sister won tickets to see it live and her DD bday is in 2 weeks, so...it would make for a great BDay gift/outfit!


I saw some at Hancock Fabrics. I don't think my store still has it though.


----------



## sohappy

Finally got the Wall-e shirts off of my old camera.  They wouldn't let me bring the camera into the movie theatre, so I put my old/smaller camera in my bag.  The kids really wanted a pic with a wall-e poster.  Poor spoiled "city" kids went to see the movie in a podunk Mississippi town that had NO posters.  I tried to take one on a bench, but it came out terrible.  I can literally see cooper's tonsils!  OK, so the ones that I got after the movie

















I am not sure that I love the fit.  I guess my kids are in between sizes.  Jackson's is a 3-4 and he is almost 6!!  But I tried the 3-4 on Cooper and it swallowed him whole.  I really, really don't like the shorts, esp. the yellow ones.  I guess I am just used to seeing really embellished girly stuff and these seem plain.


----------



## clairemolly

sohappy said:


> Finally got the Wall-e shirts off of my old camera.  They wouldn't let me bring the camera into the movie theatre, so I put my old/smaller camera in my bag.  The kids really wanted a pic with a wall-e poster.  Poor spoiled "city" kids went to see the movie in a podunk Mississippi town that had NO posters.  I tried to take one on a bench, but it came out terrible.  I can literally see cooper's tonsils!  OK, so the ones that I got after the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure that I love the fit.  I guess my kids are in between sizes.  Jackson's is a 3-4 and he is almost 6!!  But I tried the 3-4 on Cooper and it swallowed him whole.  I really, really don't like the shorts, esp. the yellow ones.  I guess I am just used to seeing really embellished girly stuff and these seem plain.



These are adorable!  Maybe some day I will attempt a shirt.  The dresses seem to be more forgiving, although that may be my own delusion!


----------



## HeatherSue

~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...yes, dd was blessed w/tons of hair...even when she was born.  When I had an u/s at 32 wks, the u/s tech said do you see that stuff moving in there?  I said yes.  She said that's her hair. LOL  This was her at 5 days old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Oooohhh!!!  I wanna baby!! She's so pretty!  That IS a lot of hair for a newborn!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finished dd's and ds's Wall-E dress and shirt. I also finish the BIG GIVE outfit for Isabel.>I will have to take a picture of it later, but here is dd and ds Wall-E outfit..I also made a matching one for her doll.


Absolutely adorable!!  Great job!!!



clairemolly said:


> Close-up so you can see Pooh bear in the green fabric...do all 5 year olds have this cheesy smile?



That turned out really nice!  I'd never know that was your first outfit besides a shirred dress!  Yes, all 5 year olds have that cheesy smile!  At least Tessa does!  Every time I have her model something, I have at least 10 of those smiles. 


BEAD BOWLS:
Someone was asking how to make them.  There's a tutorial in the bookmarks under "Household items".  Here's the links, though:

http://www.diyhappy.com/melted-bead-bowl/


----------



## ~*~Michelle~*~

clairemolly said:


> Here is Claire in her Pooh Criss-Cross dress I made for our dinner at Crystal Palace.  This is my first project that was not a pillowcase or pre-shirred
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up so you can see Pooh bear in the green fabric...do all 5 year olds have this cheesy smile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view, although her hair is in the way and she fights me on pulling it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up on the bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to make one for Molly to match but am waiting until September when it is a little closer...I am afraid she will have a major growth spurt and it won't fit.  Claire only gained 4 pounds and grew 2 inches from 4-5, so I am not worried about hers not fitting.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jen
> 
> Hopefully Photobucket will catch up and the photos will turn



That is super cute!  You did a great job!



sohappy said:


> Finally got the Wall-e shirts off of my old camera.  They wouldn't let me bring the camera into the movie theatre, so I put my old/smaller camera in my bag.  The kids really wanted a pic with a wall-e poster.  Poor spoiled "city" kids went to see the movie in a podunk Mississippi town that had NO posters.  I tried to take one on a bench, but it came out terrible.  I can literally see cooper's tonsils!  OK, so the ones that I got after the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure that I love the fit.  I guess my kids are in between sizes.  Jackson's is a 3-4 and he is almost 6!!  But I tried the 3-4 on Cooper and it swallowed him whole.  I really, really don't like the shorts, esp. the yellow ones.  I guess I am just used to seeing really embellished girly stuff and these seem plain.



They are so cute.



HeatherSue said:


> Oooohhh!!!  I wanna baby!! She's so pretty!  That IS a lot of hair for a newborn!
> 
> 
> Absolutely adorable!!  Great job!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That turned out really nice!  I'd never know that was your first outfit besides a shirred dress!  Yes, all 5 year olds have that cheesy smile!  At least Tessa does!  Every time I have her model something, I have at least 10 of those smiles.
> 
> 
> BEAD BOWLS:
> Someone was asking how to make them.  There's a tutorial in the bookmarks under "Household items".  Here's the links, though:
> 
> http://www.diyhappy.com/melted-bead-bowl/



LOL....thank you


----------



## HeatherSue

Remember folks, th_ is our friend!   
If you don't know how to do it, there's a tutorial in the very first post!  If you don't have a clue what I'm talking about, I'm talking about resizing pictures when you quote them.  It just makes it easier to navigate the thread.



sohappy said:


> Finally got the Wall-e shirts off of my old camera.  They wouldn't let me bring the camera into the movie theatre, so I put my old/smaller camera in my bag.  The kids really wanted a pic with a wall-e poster.  Poor spoiled "city" kids went to see the movie in a podunk Mississippi town that had NO posters.  I tried to take one on a bench, but it came out terrible.  I can literally see cooper's tonsils!  OK, so the ones that I got after the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure that I love the fit.  I guess my kids are in between sizes.  Jackson's is a 3-4 and he is almost 6!!  But I tried the 3-4 on Cooper and it swallowed him whole.  I really, really don't like the shorts, esp. the yellow ones.  I guess I am just used to seeing really embellished girly stuff and these seem plain.



I LOVE the shirts!  They look so stinkin' cute, as usual!  I think the pattern tends to run a little bit short.  I thought maybe it was because Sawyer is tall, but I noticed a lot of the bowling shirts are turning out shorter.
I used the 18M/2 pattern for Sawyer (according to his chest measurement) and then made it the length of the 3/4.  I think yours look great, though!


----------



## sohappy

HeatherSue said:


> Remember folks, th_ is our friend!
> If you don't know how to do it, there's a tutorial in the very first post!  If you don't have a clue what I'm talking about, I'm talking about resizing pictures when you quote them.  It just makes it easier to navigate the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the shirts!  They look so stinkin' cute, as usual!  I think the pattern tends to run a little bit short.  I thought maybe it was because Sawyer is tall, but I noticed a lot of the bowling shirts are turning out shorter.
> I used the 18M/2 pattern for Sawyer (according to his chest measurement) and then made it the length of the 3/4.  I think yours look great, though!



Cooper's is a 18M/2.  I think that is what I don't like is the length.  They aren't too tight and the sleeves fit fine.  My kids are kind of small anyway, but mostly in the legs.  Jackson is a size 4 or 5 in a shirt and a 3 or 4 in pants.  Thanks for the tip.  I will lengthen them next time.  I really liked the fit in the shoulders better than the commercial pattern that I have.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

HeatherSue said:


> BEAD BOWLS:
> Someone was asking how to make them. There's a tutorial in the bookmarks under "Household items". Here's the links, though:
> 
> http://www.diyhappy.com/melted-bead-bowl/


The ebook I purchased is a little different and gives a more rounded shape. I will be using your tutorial to make serving plates for Jenna's B-Day party.


----------



## 98happy

I knew if I asked I would get great answers and I am glad I did so thank you all so much for helping out with the peasant top pattern. I think I am going to wait til DH gets paid and go for the gold and get the bundle pack that way I feel like I am getting WAY more for the $$$. It really isn't that expensive when you think about how much better the pattern will be but MAN...I just struggle. I have the faith top from YCMT and LOVE it. It was sooooo easy I just couldn't believe it!!! I wanted the insa pattern by Farbenmix but too much $$$ so I am trying to make one by eye...I will let you know how that goes...   

And a while back I had asked about that mini serger..... everyone said don't do it!!! Well I didn't but guess what I got on sale last night at Hancock????? A SERGER   

I don't know anything about it yet and it probably isn't a great brand. (I think I figured that out when I realized the video to help was VHS not DVD!!!) Forgive me but I just assumed in this day when you can not even buy VHS movies that this tut would be DVD. Am I crazy? 

It is a White Speedylock I think, I don't have the box in front of me. But I got so nervous purchasing it because I have wanted one for soooooo long. I only paid $160 as it was a sale item. We will see how it goes.

Michelle your little girl had more hair at 5 days than Lillian did at over a year!!!

2cutekids I will so be pming you. I got a little crazy trying to get my hands on that toy yesterday. I had to drive almost an hour to get it.

There are so many cute things just since I posted you guys are fast.


----------



## luvinyou

I finished my MAW Big Give #3 outfit.  Since a lot of you said the skirt would be okay for a 9 year old, I decided to send it and just make myself a purple one   I also made a tshirt to match.


----------



## HeatherSue

luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #3 outfit.  Since a lot of you said the skirt would be okay for a 9 year old, I decided to send it and just make myself a purple one   I also made a tshirt to match.



We need a bigger picture!  Do you have a close up of the shirt?  It looks great!!!!  Which family is #3?  I am losing track!  

I am almost finished with an outfit for Morgan, Robin+5's DD.  I just need to add some trim!  I also ironed the applique for BigDisGrandma's (is that the right name) grandson, Brody.  I "just" have to zig-zag around it now.

ETA: I just checked out your blog and saw a closeup!!  HOW COOL!  I love it!!


----------



## CastleCreations

I'm so excited...I finally learned how to snorkle...well I mean, I know the logistics of it, but I've been terrified of the "breathing under water" thing, well I really want to snorkle on Castaway Cay, and I went out and bought one and the first time didn't go so well, this time it was fun. I managed to figure it out, and got a nice sunburn on my back. Next time, I want to try it, where there is actually fish, and not just the bottom of my pool. I did manage to see a dead wasp, bee, and a piece of a noodle that broke off...I though those things were supposed to float..


----------



## CastleCreations

Please check out my ticker..... when I first posted it, it was over 6 months...now we're almost 2 and change...


----------



## HeatherSue

CastleCreations said:


> I did manage to see a dead wasp, bee, and a piece of a noodle that broke off...I though those things were supposed to float..



   
Congrats on figuring out the snorkeling thing!  Henry and I snorkeled in Hawaii, but I was so worried about sharks that I didn't enjoy it a whole lot!


----------



## jham

Cheeseball said:


> The pants to this outfit that I had made were too hot for when we go, so I made a skirt to match the top.


Wow!  everything looks great!



Flea said:


>



Love everything!  Especially the Lilly hat!  You never told us you were only 18! You are gorgeous!  Now I see why your girls are so cute!



CastleCreations said:


> Here is Irelands Toy Story outfit for the cruise. She is waiting for the red hat that I bought her to get here, and I have added detail to the cuffs since the photo.. the belt isn't finished, I'm putting velcro on the back, so it will be adjustable...



That turned out so cute!  When Jayden was younger she LOVED Jessie!  She would sit in the window and stare out it wistfully and sing "when somebody loved me..."  



sohappy said:


> Cute stuff!  I really love the guitar.  I have got to get Jham to post close ups of the boy one she did.  Jackson would love that.



um, there's a reason there are no closeups of that shirt  



clairemolly said:


>



So cute!  And I love "SO BIG!"  It reminds me of my mom  



HeatherSue said:


> I'm so glad my child is not the only one with this annoying habit. When she does this, she won't talk, just pant! Sometimes it is accompanied by jumping, pointing, and grunting.   (that's for you, Jeanne)



 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finished dd's and ds's Wall-E dress and shirt. I also finish the BIG GIVE outfit for Isabel.>I will have to take a picture of it later, but here is dd and ds Wall-E outfit..I also made a matching one for her doll.



Those turned out great!  I love the contrasting white.



sohappy said:


> http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i45/hbbknits/disney/th_100_2632.jpgI am not sure that I love the fit.  I guess my kids are in between sizes.  Jackson's is a 3-4 and he is almost 6!!  But I tried the 3-4 on Cooper and it swallowed him whole.  I really, really don't like the shorts, esp. the yellow ones.  I guess I am just used to seeing really embellished girly stuff and these seem plain.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Love the brother photos!  Those two are so cute!  I think I'll try Heather's idea of lengthening the bowling shirt too.
> 
> [quote="HeatherSue, post: 26361868"]Remember folks, th_ is our friend!  [/QUOTE]
> 
> :headache: but I'm too lazy!
> 
> [quote="luvinyou, post: 26362783"]I finished my MAW Big Give #3 outfit.  Since a lot of you said the skirt would be okay for a 9 year old, I decided to send it and just make myself a purple one :P  I also made a tshirt to match.
> [IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/luvinyou/th_SSL23702.jpg



Great job!  I love Goofy.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> Here's a pic of my house too. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a top I finished last night for breakfast at CP:



You have a beautiful home!
I love your top! It is really cute1  I have been tempted to buy that material, but dd has enough pooh outfits!



mrsklamc said:


> Oh my gosh I can't believe I finally caught up to the end of the thread! It moves so fast!
> 
> ETA: AND I have to figure out the ruffler foot I was gifted and pick out some thank you fabric from the stash for the person who gave it to me!



There is a great, FREE tuturial on YCMT that I downloaded.  I have only glanced at it, but I need to learn how to use it soon, as I want to use the next time I make a dress.



jham said:


> Okay, here's my house when I bought it 4 years ago.  Lookout, photobucket is being really fast and cooperative today so lots of pictures!  My apologies in advance if you like some of the stuff I may criticize or make fun of.  I'm just saying it was NOT decorated in my tastes.
> 
> We bought this house for a few reasons but we really liked the open feel of it and all the windows!
> Front of house: (the garden looks better now!) It has a sort of porch but I would love to knock down the brick wall and replace it with a wrought iron railing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard: (the kids agreed to move because it had a trampoline)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whew!  That's a lot of pictures!  We have since finished the basement also so I'll eventually have to post pics of the upstairs (bedrooms and laundry room) and the basement (toy room, craft room, storage, and big kid (DH) play room w/mini kitchen).



You hae a very nice house!  Is that trampoline built into the ground?  That is really cool!  I think that wallpaper was a little over the top!  Glad you ripped it down!



2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!
> 
> Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpongeBob set.  This is not from me!!!! This is from Emily.  It was her idea and it's what she helped me with last night.  (I should have let her help with the skirt instead of the tank!!)  Poor SpongeBob's nose and cheeks are a little wonky!!  I couldn't see what I was doing with her on my lap!!  Oh well,  just gives it more character!



Those are both darling!  I love them!  The spongebob is really cool.  DD doesn't watch it, but she likes the skirt!  I love the top!



Disney Brat said:


> Well I just wanted to let you guys know that I have been inspried by you guys!  You are all so absolutly amazing, and I can only dream of being half as talented as you all are!!   I have decided to take up sewing!!   I have bought a very easy pattern and some cheap fabric to use.  The fabric is really nice actually so if it all turns out, DD will have a cute dress!!
> 
> I really hope to be able to make DD a couple of Disney themed outfits by the time our vacay rolls around...not too sure about that though!!  :So far I have sewed on an applique of Wall E to a bucket hat and we have the tie dyed Mickey Head t shirts sitting with the dye on them as I type.
> 
> So once again a huge THANK YOU to everyone for being such an ispiration to me!!!



Welcome!  Glad you can join us!  I started with tye dye mickey shirts too!  So, you are going in the right direction!  Be sure to share everything!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I made something tonight!!!! I made two bowls, but one of them is really awfull so I won't show ya'll that one.
> This is Amber holding my bead bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna make some more for Jenna's birthday next month. I'm going to make them in other sizes to hold chips and dip and stuff. I'm even going to try to make a few plates for hotdogs and stuff like that.



That is really cool!  I was going to ask how, but I see you purchased the directions from YCMT!  My dd would love to make those.



Cheeseball said:


> Wow, you girls move so fast! We had a rough week or so around here, and I fell behind on the thread, and now I have 130 pages to catch up on!! :
> My husband and girls got sick with colds, then my oldest dd hyperextended her foot and ended up in the ER (she's ok now), then I had my 2 bottom wisdom teeth extracted and since I have TMJ, I've been in a world of pain before and after the extraction. I'm finally feeling better, although the wisdom teeth had cracked the molars next to them and they still hurt some. I have to have all this dental work done before Disney, that's for sure!
> 
> So anyway, I've been busy sewing to pass the time while everyone was on the road to recovery. I wanted to share a couple of outfits I've finished.
> 
> This is my oldest's outfit for when we go to AKL and eat at Boma (little sister will be getting a Zebra outfit too! I just ran out of material!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Belle's pirate outfit, she has been so excited about this one! At first it was a corset and skirt with a white shirt, but it was not flattering to her at all, so I tore it apart and made it into a dress. It will be cooler for the summer heat anyway. I found some coin ribbon to embelish it at Hancock's Fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We picked up this hat at Hobby Lobby for $3 and I sewed on the ears, the red Mickey Material, the skull & bones and one of the coins that matches her dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her Hannah Montana outfit. I got the idea for the guitar from the Disboutiquers Photobucket account, my daughter loves it! She "plays" guitar on her shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pants to this outfit that I had made were too hot for when we go, so I made a skirt to match the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I have for now! I look forward to catching up on the thread as much as I can and see what you've all been up to!
> 
> Editing to add in these pictures that I forgot-
> 
> I made Belle a Wall-E shirt and she and her Daddy went to see the movie and loved it!
> 
> Sorry the quality is so poor, I don't know what happened!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my very first bow, made to match her Wall-E shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out ok, but now I realize what kind of ribbon to use and what not to use! :lol:



First,  for your week.  I have had a lot of dental issues, so I really know your PAIN!  I hope you get everything taken care of quickly and I hope it doesn't hurt too much!

Second, I love all your outfits!  That pirate hat is really cool! And you did a great job on your first bow!  WOW!  I hope my first try comes out that great! the hannah montana guitar came out great! And the pirate outfit is cool!  Great outfits!


----------



## twob4him

Hi ladies! I love all the beautiful  things posted today! I am still trying to catch up on posts from when I was away!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

HeatherSue said:


> We still haven't been able to go see the movie.  Tessa REALLY wants to see it!



Will you please take that darling child to see Wall-E!  It was sooo good!



Flea said:


> OMG YAY I found you all  I'm loving all the pics - now I need to go back over 50 pages and see what I'm missing hehe
> 
> 
> This is a "Scoodie" hooded scarf for my girls from the tutorial on indietutes blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bag for my lil sisters birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooooh and I got some fabric the other day. I love Michael Miller and I'm hoping to disneyfy these fabrics by teaming with some disney fabrics I'm having sent to me by a lovely diser   Exciting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies - you always keep me inspired



My mom made me one of those scoodies when I was younger.  It kept me sooo warm!  Yours came out really cute!  That bag is neat too!  And I love your fabric.  I need to get myself some nice, non-disney fabric.  I can't wear Disney every day...can I?



HeatherSue said:


> Welcome to thread #7!
> 
> I was curious if the name Lily was only popular on our little thread. Turns out it's not just us!  It ranked #27 in popularity last year in the US, and has been in the top 100 baby names since 2002.   I love this website to find out the popularity of baby names and the top 10 baby names each year.  It's an official count from the social security office.
> 
> http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/
> 
> Of course I had to check my kid's names, too. Tessa was #280 the year she was born and Sawyer was #247 in 2006.  Then, I checked Teresa's kids.  Lydia was #137 in 2002, Corey was #65 in '92, and Arminda was not in the top 1000 baby names- ever! What fun (for me, at least)!  ETA:  Wait! The last time Arminda made the charts, it was ranked #637 in 1886!  I'd like to see someone top that name in uniqueness, without having completely made the name up, or just changing the spelling!
> 
> Heather was #4 in 1974.  No wonder there are so many Heathers the same age as me!



I just checked it out.  The year dd13 was born her name was #2!  Ashley...yeah it was quite popular in 1995!  Dd4 - Sara beth...was no where to be seen.  I even tried Sarabeth...nope!  Now, Sara was #65 the year she was born, but she is really Sara Beth.  My name was #11 th year I was born...Nicole.  Yeah another popular name!



CastleCreations said:


> Here is Irelands Toy Story outfit for the cruise. She is waiting for the red hat that I bought her to get here, and I have added detail to the cuffs since the photo.. the belt isn't finished, I'm putting velcro on the back, so it will be adjustable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the hidden Mickey on the leg...



It came out really cute!  I love the belt!



clairemolly said:


> Here are some pics of the frist dress I made for Claire.  It is the pre-shirred Tink fabric from Wally World, so it wasn't anything too complicated.  I made it Thursday night and she wore it all day Friday.
> 
> I have the bodice done on a CarlaC Criss Cross dress for Claire for Crystal Palace.  She has already put in dress requests for a Bengals dress, a baseball dress, a basketball dress and a UC Bearcats dress.  Yup, we love us some sports in this house and my making her a dress made her realize she can support our teams and wear a dress at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some poses she insisted on doing.   Why are 5 year olds so odd?
> 
> 
> And just so she is not left out...here is Molly doing her latest trick...can you figure out what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to cut, ruffle and attach the skirt part of the Pooh dress and I will be back later to post it!



The tink dress came out great!  And both your girls are precious! 



mytwotinks said:


> Well, ladies and tom, I am off to do some sewing.  We are couped up again today because Riley isn't feeling up to going to church.  It's hard to sit through church when you can't sit!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a bunch finished today.  I am trying to do some sewing without shopping!: Seriously!  I have bought the "fixins" for tons of stuff I have never made, so I should have enough stuff to finish some projects, right?
> 
> Does anyone else enjoy the buying and planning part more than the constructing part?  I just love fabric shopping!!!!!!!  I have got to get to work on some of this stuff that I have bought before I buy more and more and more and more...... You get the picture!



I love to buy fabric and plan outfits...then I remember I actually have to put them together!  I do the same with scrapbooking.  I have enough paper I can open a store!

Sorry Riley is having a bad day.  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finished dd's and ds's Wall-E dress and shirt. I also finish the BIG GIVE outfit for Isabel.>I will have to take a picture of it later, but here is dd and ds Wall-E outfit..I also made a matching one for her doll.



They both came out great!  I love the material you choose to go with the wall-E material!



clairemolly said:


> Here is Claire in her Pooh Criss-Cross dress I made for our dinner at Crystal Palace.  This is my first project that was not a pillowcase or pre-shirred
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up so you can see Pooh bear in the green fabric...do all 5 year olds have this cheesy smile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view, although her hair is in the way and she fights me on pulling it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to make one for Molly to match but am waiting until September when it is a little closer...I am afraid she will have a major growth spurt and it won't fit.  Claire only gained 4 pounds and grew 2 inches from 4-5, so I am not worried about hers not fitting.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jen
> 
> Hopefully Photobucket will catch up and the photos will turn



It came out great!  I love that fabric!  Where did you find it?  And you did a great job on your first pattern dress!



sohappy said:


> Finally got the Wall-e shirts off of my old camera.  They wouldn't let me bring the camera into the movie theatre, so I put my old/smaller camera in my bag.  The kids really wanted a pic with a wall-e poster.  Poor spoiled "city" kids went to see the movie in a podunk Mississippi town that had NO posters.  I tried to take one on a bench, but it came out terrible.  I can literally see cooper's tonsils!  OK, so the ones that I got after the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure that I love the fit.  I guess my kids are in between sizes.  Jackson's is a 3-4 and he is almost 6!!  But I tried the 3-4 on Cooper and it swallowed him whole.  I really, really don't like the shorts, esp. the yellow ones.  I guess I am just used to seeing really embellished girly stuff and these seem plain.



They came out really cute!  I love how the backs of the 2 shirts are different!



luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #3 outfit.  Since a lot of you said the skirt would be okay for a 9 year old, I decided to send it and just make myself a purple one   I also made a tshirt to match.



The shirt came out great!  That skirt is really cute...you do need to make yourself one!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Cheeseball said:


> No pattern, I just cut out the top and shaped it, then two long strips of zebra material and ruffled them on. It has elastic across the back and I tied a couple of zebra strips for the straps. Then I appliqued a piece of zebra material for the Minnie head. It was my first applique, and took forever!
> 
> Renae



NO patterns?  I don't know how you ladies do it!!!



HeatherSue said:


> If you want to use a pattern, the Simply Sweet halter dress on ycmt looks just like that.
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo! Poor Arminda, people are forever repeating her name back to her as "Amanda".  Then, she has to repeat her name over and over.  But, I love her name!  It was my grandpa's mother's name.  They called her Minnie, though (very Disney)
> 
> 
> I don't know if I want to ask this, but how do you pronounce Chetan?  I know how I'm saying it in my head and I'm hoping I'm saying it wrong.   Anya is a very popular Russian name.  I love it!  That would have been so cool if your name was Heather Theresa!  I would have been Shannon if I was a boy.  I'm SOOO glad that didn't happen!



Thank you...are the patterns on YCMT easy to follow?  I haven't purchased one yet.  Do you need a ruffler for the top???

Aisling spends a great deal of time saying "no not Ash-lee...it's Ash-LING"  At 4 she's already upset if people pronounce it wrong.  We keeps trying to tell her to get used to it!

I was going to be Shannon too.  But i was due at Christmas so it was changed to Kristine (my mom worked with a lady named Christine and couldn't stand her, hence why they changed the spelling).  I do have a male friend named Shannon though.  You should have seen people staring at the sign at the hotel when he got married reading "welcome to Shannon and Jennifer's wedding!"  Here in MA, that isn't that unusual but this was in California...a few years ago.


----------



## Cheeseball

~*~Michelle~*~ said:


>



Love them! Great job!!   I'm hoping to make a matching outfit for my daughter and her stuffed alligator soon.  



Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't know when you are going, but if the weather is going to be a little cool you might consider adding a peasant blouse.



Thanks! We're going in Sept, so it's probably going to be pretty hot!  



clairemolly said:


>



Adorable!! And my 5 yr old has a cheesy smile too! She's getting better though, now that I have her modeling so much!  



sohappy said:


>



LOVE them!! The characters on the pockets are so cute!



luvinyou said:


>



Very very cute!! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> First,  for your week.  I have had a lot of dental issues, so I really know your PAIN!  I hope you get everything taken care of quickly and I hope it doesn't hurt too much!
> 
> Second, I love all your outfits!  That pirate hat is really cool! And you did a great job on your first bow!  WOW!  I hope my first try comes out that great! the hannah montana guitar came out great! And the pirate outfit is cool!  Great outfits!



Thanks!! 

And I "th_ed" just for you Heather!  

Well nuts, I had a question to ask and now I can't remember it!  I need some caffeine!! 

Renae


----------



## princessmom29

As far as the name thing goes my daughter is Sarah Miriam and Sarah was pretty popular in 2003. I really didn't care b/c she is named after both of her great-grandmothers. My grandmother is the Sarah part and she is the one who stayed with me the most after Sarah was born and was so colicky. I called home the third day and told mom you are going to have to get up here or send somone b/c I haven't slept in 3 days which was literally true. I was nursing this child and she still screamed 24-7. She did not sleep more than an hour and a half at a time for 2 months!! My grandma stayed with me and otherwise I don't know if I would have stayed sane! She would take a night and then i would take a night and we managed. It got a little better bafter I quit nursin at 2 weeks, but it took a while to find a formula she could take. it seems I was not making any real milk and she was constantly starving. So her name altough popular is pretty special b/c it is my grandma's


----------



## longaberger_lara

mrsklamc said:


> Lara- I wonder if you painted recently and know what the name of the blue in your bedroom is?



I'm so sorry - I don't remember what the name of it is.  It was at Lowe's.  I can't find where I put my samples from where we built the house.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mommyof2princesses said:


> That is really cool! I was going to ask how, but I see you purchased the directions from YCMT! My dd would love to make those.


HeatherSue posted a free tutorial on page 53. It is pretty much the same as the one I got. The one I have shows a different way of molding the plastic. The one from YCMT.com also shows other things too. Very helpful! I thought it was worth the $5.


----------



## revrob

CastleCreations said:


> Here is Irelands Toy Story outfit for the cruise. She is waiting for the red hat that I bought her to get here, and I have added detail to the cuffs since the photo.. the belt isn't finished, I'm putting velcro on the back, so it will be adjustable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the hidden Mickey on the leg...



This is GREAT!  Really, really GREAT work!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finished dd's and ds's Wall-E dress and shirt. I also finish the BIG GIVE outfit for Isabel.>I will have to take a picture of it later, but here is dd and ds Wall-E outfit..I also made a matching one for her doll.



Love the dress(es)!  They turned out really cute!



clairemolly said:


> Here is Claire in her Pooh Criss-Cross dress I made for our dinner at Crystal Palace.  This is my first project that was not a pillowcase or pre-shirred
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up so you can see Pooh bear in the green fabric...do all 5 year olds have this cheesy smile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view, although her hair is in the way and she fights me on pulling it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up on the bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to make one for Molly to match but am waiting until September when it is a little closer...I am afraid she will have a major growth spurt and it won't fit.  Claire only gained 4 pounds and grew 2 inches from 4-5, so I am not worried about hers not fitting.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jen
> 
> Hopefully Photobucket will catch up and the photos will turn



You did a fantastic job on your first non-shirred, non-pillowcase top outfit!  This dress is so cute!




luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #3 outfit.  Since a lot of you said the skirt would be okay for a 9 year old, I decided to send it and just make myself a purple one   I also made a tshirt to match.



This turned out very cute!  I really like how you did goofy!


----------



## eeyore3847

We got the most fantastic sets and finally got to get some pics of the kdis in them.. I think I already shared anastasia's .. here is the little ones!


----------



## HeatherSue

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thank you...are the patterns on YCMT easy to follow?  I haven't purchased one yet.  Do you need a ruffler for the top???
> 
> Aisling spends a great deal of time saying "no not Ash-lee...it's Ash-LING"  At 4 she's already upset if people pronounce it wrong.  We keeps trying to tell her to get used to it!


Yes, most YCMT patterns are very easy to follow.  I think the clearest ones are written by CarlaC.  

I was pronouncing your DD's name Ays-ling!  What origin is her name?



Cheeseball said:


> And I "th_ed" just for you Heather!


Aw shucks, thanks!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HeatherSue said:


> Yes, most YCMT patterns are very easy to follow.  I think the clearest ones are written by CarlaC.
> 
> I was pronouncing your DD's name Ays-ling!  What origin is her name?



Most people who see it written pronounce it like that.  It's a Gaelic name.  When I lived in Ireland, I heard the name and loved it.  Luckily DH agreed when the time came.  Since there are SOOOO many people of Irish decent in Boston, I wanted something that was Irish but a little different.  It means "Dream"  Which was a complete set up because the kid didn't sleep through the night until she was 2 1/2  

Guess I'm going to try my luck at the Simply Sweet pattern.  Thank you!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Aisling spends a great deal of time saying "no not Ash-lee...it's Ash-LING"  At 4 she's already upset if people pronounce it wrong.  We keeps trying to tell her to get used to it!
> 
> I was going to be Shannon too.  But i was due at Christmas so it was changed to Kristine (my mom worked with a lady named Christine and couldn't stand her, hence why they changed the spelling).  I do have a male friend named Shannon though.  You should have seen people staring at the sign at the hotel when he got married reading "welcome to Shannon and Jennifer's wedding!"  Here in MA, that isn't that unusual but this was in California...a few years ago.



Aislinn has the same problem.  Ash-LINN not Ash-lee.  And then we have to spell it.  Poor girl, but I just love the name.

I was supposed to be Tara (yes, like in Gone with the Wind), but Mom changed her mind & I ended up Wendy.  I never knew another Wendy until I was in college.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Most people who see it written pronounce it like that.  It's a Gaelic name.  When I lived in Ireland, I heard the name and loved it.  Luckily DH agreed when the time came.  Since there are SOOOO many people of Irish decent in Boston, I wanted something that was Irish but a little different.  It means "Dream"  Which was a complete set up because the kid didn't sleep through the night until she was 2 1/2
> 
> Guess I'm going to try my luck at the Simply Sweet pattern.  Thank you!!



I think we used different versions of the same name.  

I envy you your stay in Ireland.  It's on my list of places I REALLY want to go someday.


----------



## ~*~Michelle~*~

eeyore3847 said:


> We got the most fantastic sets and finally got to get some pics of the kdis in them.. I think I already shared anastasia's .. here is the little ones!



so cute!


----------



## mrsklamc

woo hoo!!! I have conquered the ruffler!!! Thanks!!! I never would have figured it out without the YCMT tutorial. I was imagining written instructions, and, bestill  my heart, a video!!!

Lara, thanks for responding to my paint question! I just can't make up my mind on paint colors!!


----------



## CastleCreations

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Most people who see it written pronounce it like that.  It's a Gaelic name.  When I lived in Ireland, I heard the name and loved it.  Luckily DH agreed when the time came.  Since there are SOOOO many people of Irish decent in Boston, I wanted something that was Irish but a little different.  It means "Dream"  Which was a complete set up because the kid didn't sleep through the night until she was 2 1/2
> 
> Guess I'm going to try my luck at the Simply Sweet pattern.  Thank you!!



 I really wanted a Gaelic name for my daughter, but looking at the spellings and pronounciatons...it made my head spin. My name is Elisa pronounced (ah-lisa) For my whole life, people have said it wrong. So when it came time to naming my daughter, I took the easy way out and named her Ireland...


----------



## luvinyou

eeyore3847 said:


> We got the most fantastic sets and finally got to get some pics of the kdis in them.. I think I already shared anastasia's .. here is the little ones!



These are so cute!  I don't remember seeing Anastasia's, what does her's looks like?


----------



## mrsklamc

Elisa, every time I see your daughter's name I think of this song:

"They say mother earth is breathing, with each wave that finds the shore. Her soul rises in the evening, for to open twilight's door. Her eyes are the stars in heaven, watching o'er us all the while, and her heart it is in Ireland, deep within the Emerald Isle."


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

100AcrePrincess said:


> I think we used different versions of the same name.
> 
> I envy you your stay in Ireland.  It's on my list of places I REALLY want to go someday.



Yup...it's two versions of the same name...In Ireland, Aislin or Aislinn is like a nickname of Aisling (best way I could think to describe it)  The name is actually the #2 name in Ireland and it rare to find another one here!

You definately should go to Ireland (you know, if the dollar every improves!).  I lived (and worked) there for a year and have been several times so if you ever decide to go...PM me and I can give you plenty of tips!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

CastleCreations said:


> I really wanted a Gaelic name for my daughter, but looking at the spellings and pronounciatons...it made my head spin. My name is Elisa pronounced (ah-lisa) For my whole life, people have said it wrong. So when it came time to naming my daughter, I took the easy way out and named her Ireland...



Well for what it's worth...I love the name!  Gaelic names are tough.  One, it doesn't sound remotely how it's spelled and two a lot of the names are harsh sounding.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I was supposed to be named Melissa Ann. My dad wanted to name Crystal Estelle. Well my mom comprimised and I am named Crystal Lannette. Lannette is after my dad's sister Annette. My mom just added the L. I like my middle name better than my first name. I have met way too many Crystals in my lifetime. I even met a brother and sister who were named Chris and Crystal and Chris is my brother's name.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Well for what it's worth...I love the name!  Gaelic names are tough.  One, it doesn't look remotely how it's spelled and two a lot of the names are harsh sounding.



I know!  There were a couple that I loved the sound of, but the pelling made my head hurt & I just couldn't bring myself to mangle the spelling of a traditional name.  I also like Orlaith & I've seen it spelled Orla so there's hope for that one if we have another someday.


----------



## eeyore3847

luvinyou said:


> These are so cute!  I don't remember seeing Anastasia's, what does her's looks like?



oh, here it is..


----------



## luvinyou

eeyore3847 said:


> oh, here it is..



Ohh I loveee this one!  It so pretty


----------



## revrob

eeyore3847 said:


> We got the most fantastic sets and finally got to get some pics of the kdis in them.. I think I already shared anastasia's .. here is the little ones!



I LOVE THESE!  I LOVE the smocking!  I think I need to PM you!



Friendly Big Give reminder!
Project GoofyDoo - this family will be travelling to WDW VERY soon!  Please remember that the shipping deadline is tomorrow.  If you have not shipped yet, please remember to ship via priority mail tomorrow so that the family will have the items tha tyou have made for them in time for their trip!  
Thanks so much to EVERYONE that has made a special effort to make this family's trip MAGICAL!  Your efforts have been SO appreciated by this family!  You guys are ALL AMAZING!

Just in case you need a link to this project - 
http://disboutiquers.proboards106.com/index.cgi?board=pertinentinformation&action=display&thread=255


----------



## Jen117

HI everyone... I am ready to share!!!  Here is what I have been working on the last couple of weeks.

HANNAH MONTANA SWIRL SKIRT to match her t-shirt (will make a matching one for other daughter)










QUICKY SUNDRESSES





STRAWBERRY SHORTCAKE OUTFIT (not for WDW, but thought I would share)


----------



## eeyore3847

Jen117 said:


> STRAWBERRY SHORTCAKE OUTFIT (not for WDW, but thought I would share)



How adorable is this set. totally cute!
Lori


----------



## luvinyou

Jen117 said:


> HI everyone... I am ready to share!!!  Here is what I have been working on the last couple of weeks.
> 
> HANNAH MONTANA SWIRL SKIRT to match her t-shirt (will make a matching one for other daughter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUICKY SUNDRESSES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAWBERRY SHORTCAKE OUTFIT (not for WDW, but thought I would share)



So cute!  I especially like the Strawberry Shortcake set, I love all the ruffles


----------



## princessmom29

mrsklamc said:


> Elisa, every time I see your daughter's name I think of this song:
> 
> "They say mother earth is breathing, with each wave that finds the shore. Her soul rises in the evening, for to open twilight's door. Her eyes are the stars in heaven, watching o'er us all the while, and her heart it is in Ireland, deep within the Emerald Isle."



I LOVE THIS SONG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will now think of it also when I see miss Ireland in print or lovely photos!


----------



## Jajone

98happy said:


> I knew if I asked I would get great answers and I am glad I did so thank you all so much for helping out with the peasant top pattern. I think I am going to wait til DH gets paid and go for the gold and get the bundle pack that way I feel like I am getting WAY more for the $$$. It really isn't that expensive when you think about how much better the pattern will be but MAN...I just struggle. I have the faith top from YCMT and LOVE it. It was sooooo easy I just couldn't believe it!!! I wanted the insa pattern by Farbenmix but too much $$$ so I am trying to make one by eye...I will let you know how that goes...
> 
> And a while back I had asked about that mini serger..... everyone said don't do it!!! Well I didn't but guess what I got on sale last night at Hancock????? A SERGER
> 
> I don't know anything about it yet and it probably isn't a great brand. (I think I figured that out when I realized the video to help was VHS not DVD!!!) Forgive me but I just assumed in this day when you can not even buy VHS movies that this tut would be DVD. Am I crazy?
> 
> It is a White Speedylock I think, I don't have the box in front of me. But I got so nervous purchasing it because I have wanted one for soooooo long. I only paid $160 as it was a sale item. We will see how it goes.
> 
> Michelle your little girl had more hair at 5 days than Lillian did at over a year!!!
> 
> 2cutekids I will so be pming you. I got a little crazy trying to get my hands on that toy yesterday. I had to drive almost an hour to get it.
> 
> There are so many cute things just since I posted you guys are fast.



That's what I bought today! I just wanted something simple and cheap that could finish seams and do a rolled edge hem. It's not even out of the box. VHS! Let me know when you have that figured out.


----------



## revrob

eeyore3847 said:


> oh, here it is..




Did you make this one?  I'm wondering about the hem on the jeans.  Did you (or the designer) cut off the hem, open the leg, and then add ribbon to cover the raw edge?  It looks like this could be a great option to the attached ruffle on the hem, but I'm trying to figure out how to do it?  Can you help?


----------



## LisaZoe

Jajone said:


> That's what I bought today! I just wanted something simple and cheap that could finish seams and do a rolled edge hem. It's not even out of the box. VHS! Let me know when you have that figured out.



I have the White Speedylock 1600 and have been satisfied with it. I got it about 3 years ago. It's the only one I've ever had or even used so I can't tell you how it is compares to others. It doesn't do anything very fancy and the tension can be tricky to get adjusted if I change thread type but it works well for seam finishing - which is what I need it to do 99% of the time. I don't remember much about the video but I don't think it was much help. It really wasn't too hard to figure out, though. 

I'm about ready to get something new that might be a bit fancier but I know I won't be able to afford much more than this. I'll probably keep this one as a back-up.


----------



## teresajoy

Flea said:


> This is a funky scarf I knit myself - it buttons up and is sort of like a collar. I love that it is different  (excuse the pic of me it was a self portrait  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tiny nb hat for a friend  - I thought this one was appropriate for the disboutiquers thread as the pattern is called Lilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a "Scoodie" hooded scarf for my girls from the tutorial on indietutes blog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bag for my lil sisters birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooooh and I got some fabric the other day. I love Michael Miller and I'm hoping to disneyfy these fabrics by teaming with some disney fabrics I'm having sent to me by a lovely diser   Exciting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work ladies - you always keep me inspired



First of all, you are very cute! I love the things you've made!!! I'm really glad you found us again! 


HeatherSue said:


> Of course I had to check my kid's names, too. Tessa was #280 the year she was born and Sawyer was #247 in 2006.  Then, I checked Teresa's kids.  Lydia was #137 in 2002, Corey was #65 in '92, and Arminda was not in the top 1000 baby names- ever! What fun (for me, at least)!  ETA:  Wait! The last time Arminda made the charts, it was ranked #637 in 1886!  I'd like to see someone top that name in uniqueness, without having completely made the name up, or just changing the spelling!
> 
> Heather was #4 in 1974.  No wonder there are so many Heathers the same age as me!


 You didn't look up MY name?????

That is such a cool site!!! 


 Oh and I was supposed to be a Heather but for some reason my parents went with Marlo?!?!?!  So I am Marlo Theresa!  I guess I could have been Heather Theresa?!?!? How odd would THAT have been on this board.  LOL[/QUOTE]
I just think that is so cool! 



CastleCreations said:


> Here is Irelands Toy Story outfit for the cruise. She is waiting for the red hat that I bought her to get here, and I have added detail to the cuffs since the photo.. the belt isn't finished, I'm putting velcro on the back, so it will be adjustable...


I love this Elisa!!! Ireland looks great in it!!!

And, I'm pretty sure I've been saying your name right! 



minnie2 said:


> I like the idea of family names a lot.
> I think Arminda's name is really cool!  Though I hated growing up with a very different name!  All i can say thank god for Marlo Thomas other wise no one would know how to say my name I would for ever be Mario!
> 
> 
> That Jessie outfit is wonderful!


When I was pregnant with Arminda, I can't tell you how many people asked me, "Are you going to call her Army?" then, they would laugh hysterically, until they saw the death rays that I was shooting at them from my eyes. 

Lydia is named after my Dad's Grandma, so both girls are named for their Great-granmothers. Corey is named after Corey Hart.  

I love name stuff like this too!!! My Dad's Mom's name was Gladys, and my FIL's mother's name was Gladys. Which _I_ find very cool, but no one else ever gets as excited about that as I do! I'm a dork, what can I say! 



clairemolly said:


> Here are some pics of the frist dress I made for Claire.  It is the pre-shirred Tink fabric from Wally World, so it wasn't anything too complicated.  I made it Thursday night and she wore it all day Friday.
> 
> I have the bodice done on a CarlaC Criss Cross dress for Claire for Crystal Palace.  She has already put in dress requests for a Bengals dress, a baseball dress, a basketball dress and a UC Bearcats dress.  Yup, we love us some sports in this house and my making her a dress made her realize she can support our teams and wear a dress at the same time!


It looks adorable!!! Great job! 


glorib said:


> I think Claire looks a little like Jennifer Love Hewitt! !


I thought the same thing! 



~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...yes, dd was blessed w/tons of hair...even when she was born.  When I had an u/s at 32 wks, the u/s tech said do you see that stuff moving in there?  I said yes.  She said that's her hair. LOL  This was her at 5 days old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Oh, how gorgeous!!!!! Stop it with these baby pictures people!!! You are making me REALLY want another one! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finished dd's and ds's Wall-E dress and shirt. I also finish the BIG GIVE outfit for Isabel.>I will have to take a picture of it later, but here is dd and ds Wall-E outfit..I also made a matching one for her doll.


These turned out great!!!! I just love peasant dresses!!! They always look fantastic!!! 


clairemolly said:


> Here is Claire in her Pooh Criss-Cross dress I made for our dinner at Crystal Palace.  This is my first project that was not a pillowcase or pre-shirred
> 
> Front view


I love this!!!! I have that same green Pooh fabric, and was thinking of using it for an accent as well. This looks great! 



sohappy said:


> Finally got the Wall-e shirts off of my old camera.  They wouldn't let me bring the camera into the movie theatre, so I put my old/smaller camera in my bag.  The kids really wanted a pic with a wall-e poster.  Poor spoiled "city" kids went to see the movie in a podunk Mississippi town that had NO posters.  I tried to take one on a bench, but it came out terrible.  I can literally see cooper's tonsils!  OK, so the ones that I got after the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


These turned out soo cute!!! Your guys are too stinkin cute! 



HeatherSue said:


> BEAD BOWLS:
> Someone was asking how to make them.  There's a tutorial in the bookmarks under "Household items".  Here's the links, though:
> 
> http://www.diyhappy.com/melted-bead-bowl/


Did you add the link, or did I?? Because I have absolutely NO recollection of that whatsoever! And, usually, I remember a little bit what I have in there! Thanks for posting this Heather! 



luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #3 outfit.  Since a lot of you said the skirt would be okay for a 9 year old, I decided to send it and just make myself a purple one   I also made a tshirt to match.


I love the top you made to go with this! 



CastleCreations said:


> I'm so excited...I finally learned how to snorkle...well I mean, I know the logistics of it, but I've been terrified of the "breathing under water" thing, well I really want to snorkle on Castaway Cay, and I went out and bought one and the first time didn't go so well, this time it was fun. I managed to figure it out, and got a nice sunburn on my back. Next time, I want to try it, where there is actually fish, and not just the bottom of my pool. I did manage to see a dead wasp, bee, and a piece of a noodle that broke off...I though those things were supposed to float..


I snorkled over on the Gulf side a few years ago. It was a lot of fun, but I did sort of get freaked out by the whole breathing under the water aspect of it! It took me awhile to get comfortable. 

You crackyed me up with your description of what you found at the bottom of the pool though!!!! 



jham said:


> 1.)That turned out so cute!  When Jayden was younger she LOVED Jessie!  She would sit in the window and stare out it wistfully and sing "when somebody loved me..."
> 
> 2.)  but I'm too lazy!


1.)OH, how cute that must have been!!!
2.) Me too! But I'm doing it today just for Heather.


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I was going to be Shannon too.  But i was due at Christmas so it was changed to Kristine (my mom worked with a lady named Christine and couldn't stand her, hence why they changed the spelling).  .


That is funny that your Mom changed the spelling because she didn't like someone named Christine!!!  





Jen117 said:


> HI everyone... I am ready to share!!!  Here is what I have been working on the last couple of weeks.
> 
> HANNAH MONTANA SWIRL SKIRT to match her t-shirt (will make a matching one for other daughter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUICKY SUNDRESSES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAWBERRY SHORTCAKE OUTFIT (not for WDW, but thought I would share)



These are all great!! Good job!


----------



## CastleCreations

mrsklamc said:


> Elisa, every time I see your daughter's name I think of this song:
> 
> "They say mother earth is breathing, with each wave that finds the shore. Her soul rises in the evening, for to open twilight's door. Her eyes are the stars in heaven, watching o'er us all the while, and her heart it is in Ireland, deep within the Emerald Isle."



I used to play this for Ireland when she was a baby. We found a garth brooks version...LOL, and I don't even like country music, but it was soothing...when she was crying..


----------



## HeatherSue

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Most people who see it written pronounce it like that.  It's a Gaelic name.  When I lived in Ireland, I heard the name and loved it.  Luckily DH agreed when the time came.  Since there are SOOOO many people of Irish decent in Boston, I wanted something that was Irish but a little different.  It means "Dream"  Which was a complete set up because the kid didn't sleep through the night until she was 2 1/2
> 
> Guess I'm going to try my luck at the Simply Sweet pattern.  Thank you!!


It's such a pretty name!!  I like both versions that have been posted!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I was supposed to be named Melissa Ann. My dad wanted to name Crystal Estelle. Well my mom comprimised and I am named Crystal Lannette. Lannette is after my dad's sister Annette. My mom just added the L. I like my middle name better than my first name. I have met way too many Crystals in my lifetime. I even met a brother and sister who were named Chris and Crystal and Chris is my brother's name.



When I was a little girl, I had a doll named Crystal.  I thought it was the most beautiful name in the world and I would wish my parents had named me that.



Jen117 said:


> HI everyone... I am ready to share!!!  Here is what I have been working on the last couple of weeks.
> 
> HANNAH MONTANA SWIRL SKIRT to match her t-shirt (will make a matching one for other daughter)



Feel free to share bigger pictures!!  We like to see the details!  I love the Hannah Montana twirl skirt- very cute.  The "easy" dresses turned out really cute. The Strawberry Shortcake outfit is absolutely adorable! 



LisaZoe said:


> I have the White Speedylock 1600 and have been satisfied with it. I got it about 3 years ago. It's the only one I've ever had or even used so I can't tell you how it is compares to others. It doesn't do anything very fancy and the tension can be tricky to get adjusted if I change thread type but it works well for seam finishing - which is what I need it to do 99% of the time. I don't remember much about the video but I don't think it was much help. It really wasn't too hard to figure out, though.
> 
> I'm about ready to get something new that might be a bit fancier but I know I won't be able to afford much more than this. I'll probably keep this one as a back-up.


I don't remember why I multi-quoted you.  But, HI!  



CastleCreations said:


> I used to play this for Ireland when she was a baby. We found a garth brooks version...LOL, and I don't even like country music, but it was soothing...when she was crying..


Well, even if you don't like country, you *have *to like Garth Brooks (don't you?).



teresajoy said:


> You didn't look up MY name?????
> 
> I love name stuff like this too!!! My Dad's Mom's name was Gladys, and my FIL's mother's name was Gladys. Which _I_ find very cool, but no one else ever gets as excited about that as I do! I'm a dork, what can I say!
> 
> Did you add the link, or did I?? Because I have absolutely NO recollection of that whatsoever! And, usually, I remember a little bit what I have in there! Thanks for posting this Heather!
> 
> 2.) Me too! But I'm doing it today just for Heather.



1. I DID look up your name! But, it was after I posted. As I recall, it was number 7, or thereabouts.  
2. I find it VERY cool that 2 of your kid's great grandma's are named Gladys!
3. I added the the link.  I've added all sorts of them, but you'll never know unless you happen upon them.  
4. Thank you for th_ing!  It's really hard for me to read the thread when I have to scroll through lots of posts with big pictures.  My computer gets "stuck" when I'm pressing the little arrows to scroll and it comes to a big picture.  So, then I have to click on the little scrolly thing on the side of the screen and drag it down.  Then, I get dizzy because all of those pictures are flipping by.  I LOVE to see pictures big the first time, though!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

princessmom29 said:


> As far as the name thing goes my daughter is Sarah Miriam and Sarah was pretty popular in 2003. I really didn't care b/c she is named after both of her great-grandmothers. My grandmother is the Sarah part and she is the one who stayed with me the most after Sarah was born and was so colicky. I called home the third day and told mom you are going to have to get up here or send somone b/c I haven't slept in 3 days which was literally true. I was nursing this child and she still screamed 24-7. She did not sleep more than an hour and a half at a time for 2 months!! My grandma stayed with me and otherwise I don't know if I would have stayed sane! She would take a night and then i would take a night and we managed. It got a little better bafter I quit nursin at 2 weeks, but it took a while to find a formula she could take. it seems I was not making any real milk and she was constantly starving. So her name altough popular is pretty special b/c it is my grandma's



I wonder if Sarah was more popular than Sara?  My DD was named Sara in 2003, but we call her by her first and middle name.  Sara beth.  I wanted it to be her full first name, but dh thought that was silly.  I should have listened to myself.  She was also named after her grandmother who was a Sara...Sara Ann.  Her Great, Great Aunt was a Sara Elizabeth..so she has some history to her name!  



eeyore3847 said:


> We got the most fantastic sets and finally got to get some pics of the kdis in them.. I think I already shared anastasia's .. here is the little ones!





eeyore3847 said:


> oh, here it is..



These are beautiful outfits!  did you make them or order them?  I love the smocking!



Jen117 said:


> HI everyone... I am ready to share!!!  Here is what I have been working on the last couple of weeks.
> 
> HANNAH MONTANA SWIRL SKIRT to match her t-shirt (will make a matching one for other daughter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUICKY SUNDRESSES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAWBERRY SHORTCAKE OUTFIT (not for WDW, but thought I would share)



They all came out great, but I LOVE the strawberry shortcake one!  It is darling!  And I love how you added the ruffle to the simple sundresses...makes them less simple!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Did everyone get those great Jo-Ann's coupons in their emails?  I got 4 40% of coupons this morning.  I got so excited, printed them, and realized they wwere for Jo-Ann's not hancocks!    I wonder if DH would like to drive to Greensboro this week?  I doubt it.....


----------



## minnie2

clairemolly said:


> Here are some pics of the frist dress I made for Claire.  It is the pre-shirred Tink fabric from Wally World, so it wasn't anything too complicated.  I made it Thursday night and she wore it all day Friday.
> 
> I have the bodice done on a CarlaC Criss Cross dress for Claire for Crystal Palace.  She has already put in dress requests for a Bengals dress, a baseball dress, a basketball dress and a UC Bearcats dress.  Yup, we love us some sports in this house and my making her a dress made her realize she can support our teams and wear a dress at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some poses she insisted on doing.   Why are 5 year olds so odd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so she is not left out...here is Molly doing her latest trick...can you figure out what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to cut, ruffle and attach the skirt part of the Pooh dress and I will be back later to post it!


  You girls are so stinking cute!  Love the poses of you older girl!  First thing that came to mind was 'Supermodel WORK!'  LOL  Ok am I the only one that remembers that song??? 

  I am with every one else she just learned 'so big!'  Cute cute cute!



mytwotinks said:


> Well, ladies and tom, I am off to do some sewing.  We are couped up again today because Riley isn't feeling up to going to church.  It's hard to sit through church when you can't sit!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a bunch finished today.  I am trying to do some sewing without shopping! Seriously!  I have bought the "fixins" for tons of stuff I have never made, so I should have enough stuff to finish some projects, right?
> 
> Does anyone else enjoy the buying and planning part more than the constructing part?  I just love fabric shopping!!!!!!!  I have got to get to work on some of this stuff that I have bought before I buy more and more and more and more...... You get the picture!


How is Riley today?  

 UGH my brand spanking new sewing machine got a huge error message!   It said ' safety device activated!'  UGH  When I look it up it says something about the shuttle and the needle being bent and touching it.  So I need to call the place where I bought it.

At least I got to finish the project I was doing!
 A skirt for Nikki's best friend's bday.  I am also making Nikki one except hers is a bit different.  I ran out of material for her friends so I had to adjust the waist band and hem band.  Also her friend is a lot taler then she is.
 Please forgive the kids in their pj's they are OLD pj's and Nik wouldn't change for the pictures ad f course Kyle couldn't be left out!





 Some one else on the board had made this skirt and was debating on keeping it for themselves because they didn't think the twirl factor was good enough for the little girl.  well here is the twirl factor on and 8 yr old.








 Oh and please excuse the messy playroom!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

minnie2 said:


> UGH my brand spanking new sewing machine got a huge error message!   It said ' safety device activated!'  UGH  When I look it up it says something about the shuttle and the needle being bent and touching it.  So I need to call the place where I bought it.
> 
> At least I got to finish the project I was doing!
> A skirt for Nikki's best friend's bday.  I am also making Nikki one except hers is a bit different.  I ran out of material for her friends so I had to adjust the waist band and hem band.  Also her friend is a lot taler then she is.
> Please forgive the kids in their pj's they are OLD pj's and Nik wouldn't change for the pictures ad f course Kyle couldn't be left out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some one else on the board had made this skirt and was debating on keeping it for themselves because they didn't think the twirl factor was good enough for the little girl.  well here is the twirl factor on and 8 yr old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and please excuse the messy playroom!




The skirt came out cute and has plenty of twirl factor!  My dd just told me she wants to go to your house and play with your children!  She said they look nice!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Jen117 said:


> HI everyone... I am ready to share!!!  Here is what I have been working on the last couple of weeks.
> 
> QUICKY SUNDRESSES



Really cute.  Did you just add a ruffe to the bottom of the pre-shirred material?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mommyof2princesses said:


> Did everyone get those great Jo-Ann's coupons in their emails?  I got 4 40% of coupons this morning.  I got so excited, printed them, and realized they wwere for Jo-Ann's not hancocks!    I wonder if DH would like to drive to Greensboro this week?  I doubt it.....



I didn't   I signed up ages ago for JoAnn's coupons and haven't gotten a singe one yet .  I think I need to re-sign up.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I didn't   I signed up ages ago for JoAnn's coupons and haven't gotten a singe one yet .  I think I need to re-sign up.



Pm me your email addy and I will forward them to you....I would assume that it would work!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Big Give suggestion

I was reading pre-trip reports (thinking of writing one myself) and read this MAW pre-trip.  It was so touching and the mom likes to dress her family in matching outfitts!  They don't leave till December, so we would have pleny oftime!!!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1880798


----------



## minnie2

~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> Thanks so much!
> LOL...yes, dd was blessed w/tons of hair...even when she was born.  When I had an u/s at 32 wks, the u/s tech said do you see that stuff moving in there?  I said yes.  She said that's her hair. LOL  This was her at 5 days old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



 She is so sweet!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finished dd's and ds's Wall-E dress and shirt. I also finish the BIG GIVE outfit for Isabel.>I will have to take a picture of it later, but here is dd and ds Wall-E outfit..I also made a matching one for her doll.


 It came out great!  What patter did you use for that white jacket or is that part of the dress?



clairemolly said:


> Here is Claire in her Pooh Criss-Cross dress I made for our dinner at Crystal Palace.  This is my first project that was not a pillowcase or pre-shirred
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up so you can see Pooh bear in the green fabric...do all 5 year olds have this cheesy smile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view, although her hair is in the way and she fights me on pulling it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up on the bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to make one for Molly to match but am waiting until September when it is a little closer...I am afraid she will have a major growth spurt and it won't fit.  Claire only gained 4 pounds and grew 2 inches from 4-5, so I am not worried about hers not fitting.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Jen
> 
> Hopefully Photobucket will catch up and the photos will turn


 It came out great!



sohappy said:


> Finally got the Wall-e shirts off of my old camera.  They wouldn't let me bring the camera into the movie theatre, so I put my old/smaller camera in my bag.  The kids really wanted a pic with a wall-e poster.  Poor spoiled "city" kids went to see the movie in a podunk Mississippi town that had NO posters.  I tried to take one on a bench, but it came out terrible.  I can literally see cooper's tonsils!  OK, so the ones that I got after the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure that I love the fit.  I guess my kids are in between sizes.  Jackson's is a 3-4 and he is almost 6!!  But I tried the 3-4 on Cooper and it swallowed him whole.  I really, really don't like the shorts, esp. the yellow ones.  I guess I am just used to seeing really embellished girly stuff and these seem plain.


 I love those



luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #3 outfit.  Since a lot of you said the skirt would be okay for a 9 year old, I decided to send it and just make myself a purple one   I also made a tshirt to match.


  Love the Goofy shirt!  It will def be more full for a 9 yr old.  



CastleCreations said:


> I'm so excited...I finally learned how to snorkle...well I mean, I know the logistics of it, but I've been terrified of the "breathing under water" thing, well I really want to snorkle on Castaway Cay, and I went out and bought one and the first time didn't go so well, this time it was fun. I managed to figure it out, and got a nice sunburn on my back. Next time, I want to try it, where there is actually fish, and not just the bottom of my pool. I did manage to see a dead wasp, bee, and a piece of a noodle that broke off...I though those things were supposed to float..





CastleCreations said:


> Please check out my ticker..... when I first posted it, it was over 6 months...now we're almost 2 and change...



How cool about learning to snorkel!    YEah on the 2 month mark!


----------



## Clutterbug

Good morning ladies!  I'm just getting on to catch up from the weekend, but I see that some of you may be looking for the JoAnn coupons for this week.

Here's the link to print them.  I think Teresa also keeps a link to them in the bookmarks. Enjoy!  

http://www.joann-mail.com/J08903HL/...0820897598929540400&bc5=520820897972250920400


----------



## HeatherSue

mommyof2princesses said:


> Did everyone get those great Jo-Ann's coupons in their emails?  I got 4 40% of coupons this morning.  I got so excited, printed them, and realized they wwere for Jo-Ann's not hancocks!    I wonder if DH would like to drive to Greensboro this week?  I doubt it.....


No, I never get the JoAnn e-mails.  I'll have to sign up again!



minnie2 said:


> You girls are so stinking cute!  Love the poses of you older girl!  First thing that came to mind was 'Supermodel WORK!'  LOL  Ok am I the only one that remembers that song???
> 
> UGH my brand spanking new sewing machine got a huge error message!   It said ' safety device activated!'  UGH  When I look it up it says something about the shuttle and the needle being bent and touching it.  So I need to call the place where I bought it.


Nope, I remember that song!! 
Did you try replacing the needle?
LOVE the new skirt!!  I also love the play room.  How cool! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Big Give suggestion
> 
> I was reading pre-trip reports (thinking of writing one myself) and read this MAW pre-trip.  It was so touching and the mom likes to dress her family in matching outfitts!  They don't leave till December, so we would have pleny oftime!!!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1880798


Shannon has quite a few families lined up.  I don't know if this is one of them, but it might be!  Thanks for the link!



Clutterbug said:


> Good morning ladies!  I'm just getting on to catch up from the weekend, but I see that some of you may be looking for the JoAnn coupons for this week.
> 
> Here's the link to print them.  I think Teresa also keeps a link to them in the bookmarks. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.joann-mail.com/J08903HL/...0820897598929540400&bc5=520820897972250920400



Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## minnie2

princessmom29 said:


> As far as the name thing goes my daughter is Sarah Miriam and Sarah was pretty popular in 2003. I really didn't care b/c she is named after both of her great-grandmothers. My grandmother is the Sarah part and she is the one who stayed with me the most after Sarah was born and was so colicky. I called home the third day and told mom you are going to have to get up here or send somone b/c I haven't slept in 3 days which was literally true. I was nursing this child and she still screamed 24-7. She did not sleep more than an hour and a half at a time for 2 months!! My grandma stayed with me and otherwise I don't know if I would have stayed sane! She would take a night and then i would take a night and we managed. It got a little better bafter I quit nursin at 2 weeks, but it took a while to find a formula she could take. it seems I was not making any real milk and she was constantly starving. So her name altough popular is pretty special b/c it is my grandma's


 Sound like she was just Like Nikki!  OMg it was so rough the 1st yr!  She was on nutramigin he whole time.  She was in day care for 3 months starting at 12 weeks and the day care ladies couldn't get over how all say she would only take 3 15 minute naps.  They couldn't believe then at night she wasn't sleeping wonderfully!  When I told then she was up every 2 -3 hours to eat they couldn't believe it!  



eeyore3847 said:


> We got the most fantastic sets and finally got to get some pics of the kdis in them.. I think I already shared anastasia's .. here is the little ones!


Love those!  



CastleCreations said:


> I really wanted a Gaelic name for my daughter, but looking at the spellings and pronounciatons...it made my head spin. My name is Elisa pronounced (ah-lisa) For my whole life, people have said it wrong. So when it came time to naming my daughter, I took the easy way out and named her Ireland...


 I have to live with the name Marlo!  no one gets it right!  I remember every school yr when the teacher would call out the student names EVERY teacher would think the lowercase l was an I!  So I would get MarIo!  UGH  So now when I print my name I put a capital L in it!  I am not too bitter about it huh 
 Personally that is why my kids got common not popular names.  Nicole Faith and Kyle William.



eeyore3847 said:


> oh, here it is..


Really pretty!


Jen117 said:


> HI everyone... I am ready to share!!!  Here is what I have been working on the last couple of weeks.
> 
> HANNAH MONTANA SWIRL SKIRT to match her t-shirt (will make a matching one for other daughter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUICKY SUNDRESSES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAWBERRY SHORTCAKE OUTFIT (not for WDW, but thought I would share)


They all came out great!  I am in the middle of a patchwork twirl skirt using that same hannah montana material.


teresajoy said:


> When I was pregnant with Arminda, I can't tell you how many people asked me, "Are you going to call her Army?" then, they would laugh hysterically, until they saw the death rays that I was shooting at them from my eyes.
> 
> Lydia is named after my Dad's Grandma, so both girls are named for their Great-granmothers. Corey is named after Corey Hart.
> 
> I love name stuff like this too!!! My Dad's Mom's name was Gladys, and my FIL's mother's name was Gladys. Which _I_ find very cool, but no one else ever gets as excited about that as I do! I'm a dork, what can I say!



 When I 1st read Corey's name the 1st thing I thought of was actually Corey Heart! ' I wear my sunglasses at night so I can so I can..."  Love that song!  I will say he was a cutie!    Though I will say I was more a rocker chick I loved and still Love my Def Leppard!  Their guitarist is still mighty HOT!   thankfully George humors me and takes me to their shows and gets me with in the 1st few rows!   Let's face it it is in his best interests  



mommyof2princesses said:


> The skirt came out cute and has plenty of twirl factor!  My dd just told me she wants to go to your house and play with your children!  She said they look nice!



 Thanks!  tell her to come on over!  As you can see we have plenty of toys to play with


----------



## Jen117

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Really cute.  Did you just add a ruffe to the bottom of the pre-shirred material?




Yes, I added a ruffle and the ribbon at the top.  That's it.  I had to add the ruffle my oldest DD as her's would have been too short.  So I did the same with my younger so they matched.


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Nope, I remember that song!!
> Did you try replacing the needle?
> LOVE the new skirt!!  I also love the play room.  How cool!



That was my 1st thought but the shank won't raise and when I try to it makes this awful sound! I am really hoping the dealer can walk me through it over the phone if not I just may have to stop by Hancock fabrics on my way home for some fabric therapy  I am regretting not getting this Mickey fabric I have been wanting there.  So maybe buying it will make me feel better


----------



## Cheeseball

eeyore3847 said:


>



Very cute! I love both outfits!



eeyore3847 said:


> oh, here it is..



Great outfit! The pants are awesome, but I really love the shirt! 



Jen117 said:


> QUICKY SUNDRESSES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAWBERRY SHORTCAKE OUTFIT (not for WDW, but thought I would share)



Adorable!!



Flea said:


>



I don't know how I missed your post before but wanted to go back and find it and say these are beautiful! I love all your projects! Great job!



~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> lol



Beautiful baby!!!! Love all the hair, both of my girls had a lot of dark hair when they were born too!



minnie2 said:


>



Very nice! I think you're skirt has lots of twirl! 

Renae


----------



## Cheeseball

I remembered my question!  

Does anyone know where to buy green grass hula skirts? I want to make the girls outfits something like this-






(not exactly, but something like it) and can't find grass skirts anywhere. I found a brown one at Hobby Lobby, but I would rather use green ones. Thanks!

Renae


----------



## livndisney

Cheeseball said:


> I remembered my question!
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy green grass hula skirts? I want to make the girls outfits something like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not exactly, but something like it) and can't find grass skirts anywhere. I found a brown one at Hobby Lobby, but I would rather use green ones. Thanks!
> 
> Renae



My Joann's had some before they set up for back to school. I am headed there in a bit-I can check for you if you like?


----------



## revrob

mommyof2princesses said:


> Big Give suggestion
> 
> I was reading pre-trip reports (thinking of writing one myself) and read this MAW pre-trip.  It was so touching and the mom likes to dress her family in matching outfitts!  They don't leave till December, so we would have pleny oftime!!!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1880798



I've got it marked in my subscriptions.  I do have a few families lined up.  I am listing them according to travel date.  Thanks for the suggestion!




Cheeseball said:


> I remembered my question!
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy green grass hula skirts? I want to make the girls outfits something like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not exactly, but something like it) and can't find grass skirts anywhere. I found a brown one at Hobby Lobby, but I would rather use green ones. Thanks!
> 
> Renae



Have you tried www.orientaltrading.com ?


----------



## HeatherSue

minnie2 said:


> That was my 1st thought but the shank won't raise and when I try to it makes this awful sound! I am really hoping the dealer can walk me through it over the phone if not I just may have to stop by Hancock fabrics on my way home for some fabric therapy  I am regretting not getting this Mickey fabric I have been wanting there.  So maybe buying it will make me feel better



Is there a string that's keeping the shank from being raised? My Brother CS6000 gets tangled up sometimes and it makes a HORRIBLE sound until I stick my little scissors in there and cut the string between the presser foot and the bobbin thread.  Then, it's usually okay if I rethread both strings.  I hope it's something simple like that!!



Cheeseball said:


> I remembered my question!
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy green grass hula skirts? I want to make the girls outfits something like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not exactly, but something like it) and can't find grass skirts anywhere. I found a brown one at Hobby Lobby, but I would rather use green ones. Thanks!
> 
> Renae



I think I saw those at JoAnn, too.  But, I don't remember if they were brown or green.


----------



## Clutterbug

jham said:


> Okay, here's my house when I bought it 4 years ago.  Lookout, photobucket is being really fast and cooperative today so lots of pictures!  My apologies in advance if you like some of the stuff I may criticize or make fun of.  I'm just saying it was NOT decorated in my tastes.
> 
> We bought this house for a few reasons but we really liked the open feel of it and all the windows!
> Front of house: (the garden looks better now!) It has a sort of porch but I would love to knock down the brick wall and replace it with a wrought iron railing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard: (the kids agreed to move because it had a trampoline)




You have a beautiful home!  I've heard about sinking your trampoline into the ground for safety reasons, but I've never see it acutally done.  It's awesome!
I have that same green carpet - that I DETEST! and very similar cabinets in the kitchen. I didn't have the mauve painted dining room but I do have lovely mauve counter top  I actually like the cabinets and I'm too cheap to replace the dreaded countertops that are still in perfectly good condition. 



2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!
> 
> Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!



I love them both Leslie!!  I may have to PM you about the skirts.  I have something simillar in mind for my outfits for Robin=5's girls and I dont' have the patterns either.



Disney Brat said:


> Well I just wanted to let you guys know that I have been inspried by you guys!  You are all so absolutly amazing, and I can only dream of being half as talented as you all are!!   I have decided to take up sewing!!   I have bought a very easy pattern and some cheap fabric to use.  The fabric is really nice actually so if it all turns out, DD will have a cute dress!!
> 
> I really hope to be able to make DD a couple of Disney themed outfits by the time our vacay rolls around...not too sure about that though!!   So far I have sewed on an applique of Wall E to a bucket hat and we have the tie dyed Mickey Head t shirts sitting with the dye on them as I type.
> 
> So once again a huge THANK YOU to everyone for being such an ispiration to me!!!



Welcome!  Woo Ho another convert!   I can't wait to see what you make!




Cheeseball said:


>


WOW!  You have been a busy lady!  You have done a great job with these outfits and your DD's are cute as can be! 



Flea said:


>



Some yummy stuff here!  That baby hat is precious and I love the scoodie!  Those MM prints are all very cute.




HeatherSue said:


> http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/
> 
> Of course I had to check my kid's names, too. Tessa was #280 the year she was born and Sawyer was #247 in 2006.  Then, I checked Teresa's kids.  Lydia was #137 in 2002, Corey was #65 in '92, and Arminda was not in the top 1000 baby names- ever! What fun (for me, at least)!  ETA:  Wait! The last time Arminda made the charts, it was ranked #637 in 1886!  I'd like to see someone top that name in uniqueness, without having completely made the name up, or just changing the spelling!
> 
> Heather was #4 in 1974.  No wonder there are so many Heathers the same age as me!



That is a cool link Heather!  I always knew that Megan was classic and popular.  I was surprised to see that it has dropped a lot in the last couple of years.  Wyatt is getting more and more popular all the time.  It was #430 when we first chose it in 1989 (if Megan had been a boy) then up to 120 in 2002 when Wyatt was born.  This year it is all the way up to 69th.  My sister is a Heather and we went to school with lots of other Amys and Heathers.



clairemolly said:


>



Great job!  I can't wait to see your next dress. Your daughters are darling.


----------



## kjbrown

minnie2 said:


> Kyle is ranked 86 the yr he was born it was 40 they highest it every got was 18 back in 1990.



FYI, my son is named Kyle, too!  He turns two tomorrow!


----------



## Clutterbug

EnchantedPrincess said:


>



CUTE! I really like the white with that fabric for your DD's dress.  



clairemolly said:


> Here is Claire in her Pooh Criss-Cross dress I made for our dinner at Crystal Palace.  This is my first project that was not a pillowcase or pre-shirred



That is so cute!  I love the monochromatic pooh print!



sohappy said:


> http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i45/hbbknits/disney/th_100_2634.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Your boys are so handsome. :lovestruc Great outfits.
> 
> 
> [quote="luvinyou, post: 26362783"]I finished my MAW Big Give #3 outfit.  Since a lot of you said the skirt would be okay for a 9 year old, I decided to send it and just make myself a purple one :P  I also made a tshirt to match.
> 
> [IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v322/luvinyou/th_SSL23702.jpg



I really like that!



eeyore3847 said:


> We got the most fantastic sets and finally got to get some pics of the kdis in them.. I think I already shared anastasia's .. here is the little ones!




You are right, they are fantastic!  So fresh and crisp looking!



Jen117 said:


>



You go girl!   I think Strawberry Shortcake is my favorite!


----------



## kjbrown

mytwotinks said:


> Does anyone else enjoy the buying and planning part more than the constructing part?  I just love fabric shopping!!!!!!!  I have got to get to work on some of this stuff that I have bought before I buy more and more and more and more...... You get the picture!



YESSSS!!!!!!!!!  That is why I have 6 drawers and 3 big bins of fabric.  Hi.  My name is Kathy and I am a fabric-holic.


----------



## mytwotinks

revrob said:


> Have you tried www.orientaltrading.com ?



That's what I was going to suggest too.  We also have a store that is the same thing called   U.S. Toys and teaching supplies.


----------



## HeatherSue

I finished my Robin+5 BIG GIVE outfit today!!  This is for her 11 year old daughter, Morgan.  She's big for her age, so I wanted to make her something that looks like a kid outfit because she has to buy grown-up sizes.  I'm hoping she doesn't think it looks too "little kid-ish".  
















And since I thought you'd all appreciate the humor in it, I'm going to post pictures of my very first customs modeling gig!    Tessa was my photographer today and she was very excited that the tables were turned!






I thought I should definitely do "The Megan"!






There is a "twirl factor" photo, but you don't need to see me from the back! 

I used the tween flare skirt pattern from ycmt as a base shape for the panels in the skirt.  But, I made them flare out a lot more and I added 2 extra panels to make it big enough.


----------



## Clutterbug

minnie2 said:


>




Ugh!  Sorry to hear about your machine.  I hope it can be easily fixed.  I love the skirt!  I may have to try one of those for my DD!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

HeatherSue said:


> I finished my Robin+5 BIG GIVE outfit today!!  This is for her 11 year old daughter, Morgan.  She's big for her age, so I wanted to make her something that looks like a kid outfit because she has to buy grown-up sizes.  I'm hoping she doesn't think it looks too "little kid-ish".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I thought you'd all appreciate the humor in it, I'm going to post pictures of my very first customs modeling gig!    Tessa was my photographer today and she was very excited that the tables were turned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a "twirl factor" photo, but you don't need to see me from the back!



It came out really pretty!  I was hesitant to make outfits for the girls because all my patterns are for a little one...or me...and I am not little.  Love your modeling of the dress! 

I just found the video for the ruffler!  Didn't know there was a video!  WOW!  I may be able to figure it out!


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> I finished my Robin+5 BIG GIVE outfit today!!  This is for her 11 year old daughter, Morgan.  She's big for her age, so I wanted to make her something that looks like a kid outfit because she has to buy grown-up sizes.  I'm hoping she doesn't think it looks too "little kid-ish".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I thought you'd all appreciate the humor in it, I'm going to post pictures of my very first customs modeling gig!    Tessa was my photographer today and she was very excited that the tables were turned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I should definitely do "The Megan"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a "twirl factor" photo, but you don't need to see me from the back!



Such a cute outfit! 

And the new model.... HOT, HOT, HOT!!! She is particularly flaming in the "Megan" pose!  But truly...... how can you NOT post a twirl factor pic? It is essential to the new model handbook- and leaving it out my destroy the possibility of you getting any more modeling jobs. If you desire to ever work in this field again- you will DEFINITELY need to post a twirl factor pic. Just ask Tessa- she'll tell you.

Tessa- you really need to work on convincing mom that she has to post that twirl factor photo- you'd be a really good manager if you could do that!


----------



## Clutterbug

HeatherSue said:


> I finished my Robin+5 BIG GIVE outfit today!!  This is for her 11 year old daughter, Morgan.  She's big for her age, so I wanted to make her something that looks like a kid outfit because she has to buy grown-up sizes.  I'm hoping she doesn't think it looks too "little kid-ish".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a "twirl factor" photo, but you don't need to see me from the back!
> 
> I used the tween flare skirt pattern from ycmt as a base shape for the panels in the skirt.  But, I made them flare out a lot more and I added 2 extra panels to make it big enough.



I love it Heather!  The mix of fabrics is adorable.  I think she'll love it! 

I have been debating what to make for Morgan.  I was going to do the babydoll style top that I made for DD's friend who wears larger sizes, but then I saw you post that the girls prefer skirst and t's.  I can't make up my mind.


----------



## mytwotinks

HeatherSue said:


> I finished my Robin+5 BIG GIVE outfit today!!  This is for her 11 year old daughter, Morgan.  She's big for her age, so I wanted to make her something that looks like a kid outfit because she has to buy grown-up sizes.  I'm hoping she doesn't think it looks too "little kid-ish".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I thought you'd all appreciate the humor in it, I'm going to post pictures of my very first customs modeling gig!    Tessa was my photographer today and she was very excited that the tables were turned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I should definitely do "The Megan"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a "twirl factor" photo, but you don't need to see me from the back!
> 
> I used the tween flare skirt pattern from ycmt as a base shape for the panels in the skirt.  But, I made them flare out a lot more and I added 2 extra panels to make it big enough.


I think that is perfect for a 9 year old.  I am sure that she doesn't get a lot of "little girl" stuff" and I bet she'll love it!

And just for you Heather, I took the time to learn how to shrink the reply pics!


----------



## mytwotinks

minnie2 said:


> How is Riley today?
> 
> UGH my brand spanking new sewing machine got a huge error message!   It said ' safety device activated!'  UGH  When I look it up it says something about the shuttle and the needle being bent and touching it.  So I need to call the place where I bought it.
> 
> At least I got to finish the project I was doing!
> A skirt for Nikki's best friend's bday.  I am also making Nikki one except hers is a bit different.  I ran out of material for her friends so I had to adjust the waist band and hem band.  Also her friend is a lot taler then she is.
> Please forgive the kids in their pj's they are OLD pj's and Nik wouldn't change for the pictures ad f course Kyle couldn't be left out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some one else on the board had made this skirt and was debating on keeping it for themselves because they didn't think the twirl factor was good enough for the little girl.  well here is the twirl factor on and 8 yr old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and please excuse the messy playroom!



Did you get your machine fixed?  That is so frustrating when you are feeling motivated and your machine gets you stuck! 

I love the skirt.  Pink and green together are some of my favorites!  I should post pics of Riley's room if she ever cleans it.  I painted polka-dots all over!

I have given up on our playroom.  The girls are just grounded from it a lot because I get so frustrated.  I sold a ton of stuff at our garage sale last spring and I really thought that would help, but still it's a disaster. 

Riley is having less bladder pain today.  She is laying on the couch with a headache.  She has been saying that every once in a while lately.  I think maybe her medicine dehydrates her.  I need to be forcing more water down that girl!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> You girls are so stinking cute! Love the poses of you older girl! First thing that came to mind was 'Supermodel WORK!' LOL Ok am I the only one that remembers that song???
> 
> I am with every one else she just learned 'so big!' Cute cute cute!
> 
> 
> How is Riley today?
> 
> UGH my brand spanking new sewing machine got a huge error message! It said ' safety device activated!' UGH When I look it up it says something about the shuttle and the needle being bent and touching it. So I need to call the place where I bought it.
> 
> At least I got to finish the project I was doing!
> A skirt for Nikki's best friend's bday. I am also making Nikki one except hers is a bit different. I ran out of material for her friends so I had to adjust the waist band and hem band. Also her friend is a lot taler then she is.
> Please forgive the kids in their pj's they are OLD pj's and Nik wouldn't change for the pictures ad f course Kyle couldn't be left out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some one else on the board had made this skirt and was debating on keeping it for themselves because they didn't think the twirl factor was good enough for the little girl. well here is the twirl factor on and 8 yr old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and please excuse the messy playroom!


That skirt is just too cute. I might have to make one for Jenna. She loves twirling around.



Cheeseball said:


> I remembered my question!
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy green grass hula skirts? I want to make the girls outfits something like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not exactly, but something like it) and can't find grass skirts anywhere. I found a brown one at Hobby Lobby, but I would rather use green ones. Thanks!
> 
> Renae


I was going to say Oriental Trading, but someone beat me too it. It's the only place I have ever seen where you can get summer decorations all year round. 



HeatherSue said:


> I finished my Robin+5 BIG GIVE outfit today!! This is for her 11 year old daughter, Morgan. She's big for her age, so I wanted to make her something that looks like a kid outfit because she has to buy grown-up sizes. I'm hoping she doesn't think it looks too "little kid-ish".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I thought you'd all appreciate the humor in it, I'm going to post pictures of my very first customs modeling gig!   Tessa was my photographer today and she was very excited that the tables were turned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I should definitely do "The Megan"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a "twirl factor" photo, but you don't need to see me from the back!
> 
> I used the tween flare skirt pattern from ycmt as a base shape for the panels in the skirt. But, I made them flare out a lot more and I added 2 extra panels to make it big enough.


That outfit is just too cute. You must show us the twirl picture.


----------



## DesigningMouse

98happy said:


> I knew if I asked I would get great answers and I am glad I did so thank you all so much for helping out with the peasant top pattern. I think I am going to wait til DH gets paid and go for the gold and get the bundle pack that way I feel like I am getting WAY more for the $$$. It really isn't that expensive when you think about how much better the pattern will be but MAN...I just struggle. I have the faith top from YCMT and LOVE it. It was sooooo easy I just couldn't believe it!!! I wanted the insa pattern by Farbenmix but too much $$$ so I am trying to make one by eye...I will let you know how that goes...
> 
> And a while back I had asked about that mini serger..... everyone said don't do it!!! Well I didn't but guess what I got on sale last night at Hancock????? A SERGER
> 
> I don't know anything about it yet and it probably isn't a great brand. (I think I figured that out when I realized the video to help was VHS not DVD!!!) Forgive me but I just assumed in this day when you can not even buy VHS movies that this tut would be DVD. Am I crazy?
> 
> It is a White Speedylock I think, I don't have the box in front of me. But I got so nervous purchasing it because I have wanted one for soooooo long. I only paid $160 as it was a sale item. We will see how it goes.
> 
> Michelle your little girl had more hair at 5 days than Lillian did at over a year!!!
> 
> 2cutekids I will so be pming you. I got a little crazy trying to get my hands on that toy yesterday. I had to drive almost an hour to get it.
> 
> There are so many cute things just since I posted you guys are fast.



I think my back up  machine is a Speedylock.  I say think because I never fell in love w/it and when it got knocked out of alignment thanks to a chenille coat I was making I put it in the garage and it's still there.  I guess I should get it fixed and sell it.  I use a Brother and my backup is it's twin.  I love that machine.  Anyway, my Speedylock came w/a video as well and it really wasn't hard to figure out.  More than anything it's just getting used to setting your tensions.  You'll be fine!



Cheeseball said:


> I remembered my question!
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy green grass hula skirts? I want to make the girls outfits something like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not exactly, but something like it) and can't find grass skirts anywhere. I found a brown one at Hobby Lobby, but I would rather use green ones. Thanks!
> 
> Renae



The best selections of grass skirts that I've found is Oriental Trading Company.  They have several colors to choose from.



HeatherSue said:


> I finished my Robin+5 BIG GIVE outfit today!!  This is for her 11 year old daughter, Morgan.  She's big for her age, so I wanted to make her something that looks like a kid outfit because she has to buy grown-up sizes.  I'm hoping she doesn't think it looks too "little kid-ish".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I thought you'd all appreciate the humor in it, I'm going to post pictures of my very first customs modeling gig!    Tessa was my photographer today and she was very excited that the tables were turned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I should definitely do "The Megan"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a "twirl factor" photo, but you don't need to see me from the back!
> 
> I used the tween flare skirt pattern from ycmt as a base shape for the panels in the skirt.  But, I made them flare out a lot more and I added 2 extra panels to make it big enough.





How cute are you in that outfit?!!     I think she's going to love it, cute fabric selection.


----------



## mrsklamc

When I was a kid the neighbor's trampoline was in the ground and it was SO fun.

For the grass skirts you might also try a paper warehouse/ card and factory outlet/ party city type store. I have lived in several parts of the country and can't remember all the store names so I may be scrambling them....

Does Hancock's email coupons? I got some in the mail once but only that one time.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> 2. I find it VERY cool that 2 of your kid's great grandma's are named Gladys!
> 3. I added the the link.  I've added all sorts of them, but you'll never know unless you happen upon them.
> 
> I LOVE to see pictures big the first time, though!


2.) Thank you! Mom was less than impressed!
3.)thanks!!! I was afraid I was going crazy! It's amazing how much free information is out there!!! 

And I wanted to re-emphasize the fact that we like big pictures the first time something is posted! I like to see all the details! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Did everyone get those great Jo-Ann's coupons in their emails?  I got 4 40% of coupons this morning.  I got so excited, printed them, and realized they wwere for Jo-Ann's not hancocks!    I wonder if DH would like to drive to Greensboro this week?  I doubt it.....


Add me to the 
"I Never Get Joanns Emails" club too! I don't know how many times I've tried signing up. It never works! It's so frustrating! I do keep a link to the current coupons in the bookmaks though. (because another lady keeps one on her blog, and I bookmarked her blog!)



minnie2 said:


> Oh and please excuse the messy playroom!


That is SO cute!!! I didn't notice that Nikki was in her pajamas, it just looks like a top.

And, I was just thinking how neat your toyroom was and you said it was messy! 







minnie2 said:


> It came out great!  What patter did you use for that white jacket or is that part of the dress?!


It looks like it's white sleeves on a peasant dress. It's really cute, isn't it! 



minnie2 said:


> When I 1st read Corey's name the 1st thing I thought of was actually Corey Heart! ' I wear my sunglasses at night so I can so I can..."  Love that song!  I will say he was a cutie!    Though I will say I was more a rocker chick I loved and still Love my Def Leppard!  Their guitarist is still mighty HOT!   thankfully George humors me and takes me to their shows and gets me with in the 1st few rows!   Let's face it it is in his best interests



I love that song too!! I have a Corey Hart poster up in my basement. The kids thought it was pretty funny when I hung it up! Now, I need to find my Outsiders poster and recreate my teenage bedroom!  


HeatherSue said:


> I finished my Robin+5 BIG GIVE outfit today!!  This is for her 11 year old daughter, Morgan.  She's big for her age, so I wanted to make her something that looks like a kid outfit because she has to buy grown-up sizes.  I'm hoping she doesn't think it looks too "little kid-ish".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I thought you'd all appreciate the humor in it, I'm going to post pictures of my very first customs modeling gig!    Tessa was my photographer today and she was very excited that the tables were turned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I should definitely do "The Megan"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a "twirl factor" photo, but you don't need to see me from the back!
> 
> I used the tween flare skirt pattern from ycmt as a base shape for the panels in the skirt.  But, I made them flare out a lot more and I added 2 extra panels to make it big enough.



Heather!!! It looks great!! Very creative! I was at a loss for this Big Give, so I didn't sign up for anything, but you really did a great job!!!! I'm mighty impressed!!! And, you look really cute!!!!

Lydia is also very excited about it!!! She said it looks like her and Tessa's outfit (although I'm not sure wich one she means, the Minnie t-shirt dresses maybe?) And, she LOVES all the hidden Minnie's you put all over it! She looked so disapointed when I told her you had made it for someone else! She thinks you should make another one for you! 

And, I like the bling you put on it too!!! I think she is going to love it! 



karebear1 said:


> Such a cute outfit!
> 
> And the new model.... HOT, HOT, HOT!!! She is particularly flaming in the "Megan" pose!  But truly...... how can you NOT post a twirl factor pic? It is essential to the new model handbook- and leaving it out my destroy the possibility of you getting any more modeling jobs. If you desire to ever work in this field again- you will DEFINITELY need to post a twirl factor pic. Just ask Tessa- she'll tell you.
> 
> Tessa- you really need to work on convincing mom that she has to post that twirl factor photo- you'd be a really good manager if you could do that!



Karen, you never cease to make me laugh!!!!


----------



## t-beri

I just lost my entire reply 

Heather, I think your outfit for morgan is very thoughtful. And CUTE   I agree, if you intend on getting any serious modeling gigs you're gonna have to get a twirl pose.

We are back. I am tired. 

A short list from my trip.
1. I did NOT go to bed Thursday.  OR Friday for that matter.  We didn't get back to the room until 2:00 Friday which means I was up for 41 hours straight. I was more than tired and my body HURT.  I never hurt so much from one day at the park, I know it was just b/c I was running on E.

2. NO minnie skirt. She wore jean shorts and that was fine w/ me.

3. She wouldn't wear her birthday shirt, she found a stupid light up Cinderella shirt at Walmart at like 12:00 the night before.  FINE, she wore that.
She also did NOT want to wear her twirl skirt. She wanted to wear her new pettiskirt by itself.  B tried to fight with her and threaten her w/ not wearing her crown or that she couldn't wear the pettiskirt at all w/out another skirt b/c you could see her diaper.  I put her crown on and told him that I would take the skirt and see if we could coax her into wearing it later. I did and we did. and she got a lot of compliments.

4.  JEANNE: Your husband must've been giving my husband notes, b/c we came out of the GF gift shop w/ a pair of glass slippers.  She is wearing them today at daycare (with socks b/c I said so!) They are about a half size too big but he didn't want her to outgrow them soon.  He said she wanted them, it was her birthday and he wasn't gonna fight w/ her over it.  So, you didn't even TRY to say NO?  FINE.

5.  THERE WAS NO CAKE. Okay, maybe you didn't hear me...THERE WAS NO CAKE!!!!!  Somehow the cake order was NOT made and there was no cake.  The manager gave us 2 of their pre-made cakes free but they were still cold from being in the freezer and noone was impressed.  Which made me sad.  But what could I do, they couldn't pull a cake out of thin air and they didn't charge me for the other cakes so why not... 

I'll try to get some pics up for you guys later. 
...t.


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> I finished my Robin+5 BIG GIVE outfit today!!  This is for her 11 year old daughter, Morgan.  She's big for her age, so I wanted to make her something that looks like a kid outfit because she has to buy grown-up sizes.  I'm hoping she doesn't think it looks too "little kid-ish".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I thought you'd all appreciate the humor in it, I'm going to post pictures of my very first customs modeling gig!    Tessa was my photographer today and she was very excited that the tables were turned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I should definitely do "The Megan"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a "twirl factor" photo, but you don't need to see me from the back!
> 
> I used the tween flare skirt pattern from ycmt as a base shape for the panels in the skirt.  But, I made them flare out a lot more and I added 2 extra panels to make it big enough.



THIS is VERY CUTE!  CONGRATS on your first modeling gig!  

I agree with Karen, though!  There HAS to be a twirl factor pic!


----------



## HeatherSue

OOps, posted that awful picture twice.


----------



## jham

Clutterbug said:


> You have a beautiful home!  I've heard about sinking your trampoline into the ground for safety reasons, but I've never see it acutally done.  It's awesome!
> I have that same green carpet - that I DETEST! and very similar cabinets in the kitchen. I didn't have the mauve painted dining room but I do have lovely mauve counter top  I actually like the cabinets and I'm too cheap to replace the dreaded countertops that are still in perfectly good condition.



That green carpet was awful.  It showed every speck of dirt and lint!  There are a lot of "in-ground" trampolines around here.  It is the only way I would have a trampoline and the nicest part is I don't have to spend my day helping the little ones get on and off it.  The crazy part is that the puppy plays on it.  



HeatherSue said:


> I finished my Robin+5 BIG GIVE outfit today!!  This is for her 11 year old daughter, Morgan.  She's big for her age, so I wanted to make her something that looks like a kid outfit because she has to buy grown-up sizes.  I'm hoping she doesn't think it looks too "little kid-ish".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I thought you'd all appreciate the humor in it, I'm going to post pictures of my very first customs modeling gig!    Tessa was my photographer today and she was very excited that the tables were turned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I should definitely do "The Megan"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a "twirl factor" photo, but you don't need to see me from the back!
> 
> I used the tween flare skirt pattern from ycmt as a base shape for the panels in the skirt.  But, I made them flare out a lot more and I added 2 extra panels to make it big enough.



That turned out really cute!  Jayden is almost 11  and I asked  her if she would wear it.  She hesitated for a second  then said "well, yeah if it had MY name on it!"  I love your modeling! But "the Megan" just made me  



minnie2 said:


> You girls are so stinking cute!  Love the poses of you older girl!  First thing that came to mind was 'Supermodel WORK!'  LOL  Ok am I the only one that remembers that song???
> 
> I am with every one else she just learned 'so big!'  Cute cute cute!
> 
> 
> How is Riley today?
> 
> UGH my brand spanking new sewing machine got a huge error message!   It said ' safety device activated!'  UGH  When I look it up it says something about the shuttle and the needle being bent and touching it.  So I need to call the place where I bought it.
> 
> At least I got to finish the project I was doing!
> A skirt for Nikki's best friend's bday.  I am also making Nikki one except hers is a bit different.  I ran out of material for her friends so I had to adjust the waist band and hem band.  Also her friend is a lot taler then she is.
> Please forgive the kids in their pj's they are OLD pj's and Nik wouldn't change for the pictures ad f course Kyle couldn't be left out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some one else on the board had made this skirt and was debating on keeping it for themselves because they didn't think the twirl factor was good enough for the little girl.  well here is the twirl factor on and 8 yr old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and please excuse the messy playroom!



Very cute and twirly!  I also love pink and green and our playroom  let's just say I don't think you can even walk through the door.



t-beri said:


> I just lost my entire reply
> 
> Heather, I think your outfit for morgan is very thoughtful. And CUTE   I agree, if you intend on getting any serious modeling gigs you're gonna have to get a twirl pose.
> 
> We are back. I am tired.
> 
> A short list from my trip.
> 1. I did NOT go to bed Thursday.  OR Friday for that matter.  We didn't get back to the room until 2:00 Friday which means I was up for 41 hours straight. I was more than tired and my body HURT.  I never hurt so much from one day at the park, I know it was just b/c I was running on E.
> 
> 2. NO minnie skirt. She wore jean shorts and that was fine w/ me.
> 
> 3. She wouldn't wear her birthday shirt, she found a stupid light up Cinderella shirt at Walmart at like 12:00 the night before.  FINE, she wore that.
> She also did NOT want to wear her twirl skirt. She wanted to wear her new pettiskirt by itself.  B tried to fight with her and threaten her w/ not wearing her crown or that she couldn't wear the pettiskirt at all w/out another skirt b/c you could see her diaper.  I put her crown on and told him that I would take the skirt and see if we could coax her into wearing it later. I did and we did. and she got a lot of compliments.
> 
> 4.  JEANNE: Your husband must've been giving my husband notes, b/c we came out of the GF gift shop w/ a pair of glass slippers.  She is wearing them today at daycare (with socks b/c I said so!) They are about a half size too big but he didn't want her to outgrow them soon.  He said she wanted them, it was her birthday and he wasn't gonna fight w/ her over it.  So, you didn't even TRY to say NO?  FINE.
> 
> 5.  THERE WAS NO CAKE. Okay, maybe you didn't hear me...THERE WAS NO CAKE!!!!!  Somehow the cake order was NOT made and there was no cake.  The manager gave us 2 of their pre-made cakes free but they were still cold from being in the freezer and noone was impressed.  Which made me sad.  But what could I do, they couldn't pull a cake out of thin air and they didn't charge me for the other cakes so why not...
> 
> I'll try to get some pics up for you guys later.
> ...t.



Well of course Lilys need glass slippers!  I can't believe NO CAKE!!!  But I'm sure Lily never even noticed her replacement was fresh from the freezer.  WE WANT PICTURES!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Okay, I love most of you and I certainly don't want this to be the end of my modeling career.  So, here is a double chin and twirl factor picture.  I'm still not posting the one from behind!  






I gotta tell yah, it was a lot of fun making something that I could fit into!


----------



## jham

I started back on WW a week ago JUST BECAUSE OF THE FEBRUARY DISMEET!! And thanks to you all I lost 5.4 lbs!  I am telling you this so I will have to be accountable to you and I MUST STICK WITH IT THIS TIME!!!


----------



## Cheeseball

Clutterbug said:


> WOW!  You have been a busy lady!  You have done a great job with these outfits and your DD's are cute as can be!



Why thank you! 



HeatherSue said:


>



Oh my goodness, you did such a great job!!! Love the modeling pics too! 

I have a niece who is 10 and is very large for her age, and she has to shop in the adult section as well, so this gives me a good idea for a present for her! Again, great job!!  



mrsklamc said:


> For the grass skirts you might also try a paper warehouse/ card and factory outlet/ party city type store. I have lived in several parts of the country and can't remember all the store names so I may be scrambling them....



THANK YOU! I didn't even think of a party store!! I have several near by and will check them out!



livndisney said:


> My Joann's had some before they set up for back to school. I am headed there in a bit-I can check for you if you like?



Thanks! I will let you know if I can't find any at my party stores and I may take you up on your offer!  

And thank you everyone else for your suggestion of orientaltrading, I didn't even think to check online!  

Renae


----------



## Cheeseball

HeatherSue said:


> I gotta tell yah, it was a lot of fun making something that I could fit into!



Love it!!   And I bet that was fun! 



jham said:


> I started back on WW a week ago JUST BECAUSE OF THE FEBRUARY DISMEET!! And thanks to you all I lost 5.4 lbs!  I am telling you this so I will have to be accountable to you and I MUST STICK WITH IT THIS TIME!!!



Great job!!  I once lost 35 lbs on WW, it's a great program!! 

Renae


----------



## CastleCreations

HeatherSue said:


>



      
oh sorry...(ahem) nice twirl...


----------



## disneymommieof2

HeatherSue said:


>


Very beautiful and fun!! Did you put that on again just to get a twirl picture from the front?  I think Morgan will love it!!


----------



## CastleCreations

Cheeseball said:


> I remembered my question!
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy green grass hula skirts? I want to make the girls outfits something like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not exactly, but something like it) and can't find grass skirts anywhere. I found a brown one at Hobby Lobby, but I would rather use green ones. Thanks!
> 
> Renae



Hi Renae...check your local party supply store..they should have them, or at least a table cloth that you can cut up...good luck, looks cute!


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I love most of you and I certainly don't want this to be the end of my modeling career.  So, here is a double chin and twirl factor picture.  I'm still not posting the one from behind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta tell ya, it was a lot of fun making something that I could fit into!



Now that's the spirit! Not only a regular, everyday twirl factor pic, but a Double Chin, twirl factor  pic! ...... Your twirl is a real winner.... but your chin(s) are to die for!! (Although- I have to say that my triple chin could beat you double anyday.  )

AND.........Since you only love  _most_ of us...  I'm feeling a little leery that I might not be amongst the group, so, just in case.... I'm sending you this to say thanks for posting the double chin, twirl factor pic!      It's the best b-day present I ever got!


----------



## karebear1

jham said:


> I started back on WW a week ago JUST BECAUSE OF THE FEBRUARY DISMEET!! And thanks to you all I lost 5.4 lbs!  I am telling you this so I will have to be accountable to you and I MUST STICK WITH IT THIS TIME!!!



WOW Jhammie!! GREAT JOB!!  I belong to WW too, but haven't gone since I joined!   That's bad right??? Maybe I'll start back again and we can lose together???


----------



## karebear1

Cheeseball said:


> Why thank you!
> 
> I have a niece who is 10 and is very large for her age, and she has to shop in the adult section as well, so this gives me a good idea for a present for her! Again, great job!! :
> 
> Renae



Really??? Can we see pics of you modeling those customs when you make them too? 

Heather- you're a TRENDSETTER!!


----------



## Cheeseball

karebear1 said:


> Really??? Can we see pics of you modeling those customs when you make them too?
> 
> Heather- you're a TRENDSETTER!!



Sure! I don't think I can get my twirl on quite as well as Heather though!  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I just finished up Joy's Minnie Dress, Minnie is her favorite Disney character, really the only one she recognizes (she's only 15 months!) When we went last time, she got sick and had a pretty rough trip, and we bought her this large, soft, pink, plush Minnie doll and she sleeps with it now and just loves her Minnie. It's one of the few words she can say! So I made her a Minnie dress and cannot wait until we go again in Sept and she sees real life Minnie!





















I looked up some pics of Joy with her Minnie when she first got it in Disney World:











And just for the fun of it, here is a picture of myself, my hubby, girls, and parents last time we went!






Renae


----------



## jham

karebear1 said:


> It's the best b-day present I ever got!




What did you just say?????


----------



## disneymommieof2

Whew! It was a BUSY weekend. We all survived the party even though mother nature was threatening to drowned us in buckets and buckets of rain!! It did finally stop raining after about the first hour of the party and then the sun came out and the kids got to play on the pirate ship. We also went to see Wall- E yesterday. Although I forgot to have lucas wear his wall-e outfit-  
Here's the pictures








Sophia enjoyed puddle jumping
































The other little boy is my nephew. He stayed with us after the party. the kids were exhausted!
I only got one picture of Lucas in his pirate outfit but it was after he was fully water logged. So I guess He'll be dressing up another day for those pictures.


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


> I started back on WW a week ago JUST BECAUSE OF THE FEBRUARY DISMEET!! And thanks to you all I lost 5.4 lbs!  I am telling you this so I will have to be accountable to you and I MUST STICK WITH IT THIS TIME!!!



FANTASTIC!!!  well, after our Dis weekend and me avoiding the cameras AGAIN I started back on south beach today.  So, we can suffer through this together.   Great job!!! I am hoping to join you in the losing soon.

Happy Birthday Karen 

I will post pics soon.

OH and Lily said when she was 3 she would be bigger and could wear her big girl underpants.  she hasn't worn them yet but she has gone to the potty more often than not since saturday. 

...t.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Renae- your dd looks adorable!! great Job!! I love the satiny looking ruffles I think it makes it look fancier! I bet Minnie will love it too!!

Happy Birthday Karen!!  

YAY LILY!!!    
Sophia has been going on the potty some too! But she just turned 2 so I don't have too much hope that the diapers will be gone soon.


----------



## jham

Cheeseball said:


> I just finished up Joy's Minnie Dress, Minnie is her favorite Disney character, really the only one she recognizes (she's only 15 months!) When we went last time, she got sick and had a pretty rough trip, and we bought her this large, soft, pink, plush Minnie doll and she sleeps with it now and just loves her Minnie. It's one of the few words she can say! So I made her a Minnie dress and cannot wait until we go again in Sept and she sees real life Minnie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up some pics of Joy with her Minnie when she first got it in Disney World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for the fun of it, here is a picture of myself, my hubby, girls, and parents last time we went!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae



That Minnie dress is so cute!  And Joy is adorable!!!  Love all the photos.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Whew! It was a BUSY weekend. We all survived the party even though mother nature was threatening to drowned us in buckets and buckets of rain!! It did finally stop raining after about the first hour of the party and then the sun came out and the kids got to play on the pirate ship. We also went to see Wall- E yesterday. Although I forgot to have lucas wear his wall-e outfit-
> Here's the pictures




That party looks like so much fun!  And I love how the pirate ship turned out!  My kids saw it and were quite envious!


----------



## jham

kinda boring, but I was going through my photos and I don't think I posted this one.  I made this skirt for DD10's friend. I made a similar skirt for this girl's  little sister. (oh and this is my pseudo dress form from Hobby Lobby that Sugarbees picked up for me on sale for $25, she has a smaller one that works better for little stuff)


----------



## ms_mckenna

~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> Here's a top I finished last night for breakfast at CP:


So sweet! I love your DD's hair!!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> Give those babies a paci and get yourself some rest
> I also wanted to say I do know what you are talking about with not missing CPS.  I am actually afraid to have them in my home so often since we homeschool and all of my kids (besides Katie) are school aged.  So I do not know if we will foster again.  Katie has been saying her baby sister is very far away and she is going to take an airplane to China to pick her up.  I have no clue where she leaned that
> Don't be afraid of IVF.  Jon and Kate used IUI (artificial insemination).  We did many IUI cycles and IVF.
> I second swaddling.  We had to swaddle Katie until she was almost 9 months old.  The girl has security issues  J/K I think it was because she was a preemie.
> Strangers always try to take her binki and ask for it all of the time.  We usually get the ohhyou are to old for that, let me have it! followed by them physically trying to take it.  Then Katie screams in fear of having a stranger try to touch her.  It is horrible.  I know she is too old for it, leave her alone.  I used to say nicely she wont take it to kindergarten I have since changed it to college .



I do know what you mean about CPS being in your home. I cannot imagine homeschooling and having them here. Thinking about that and the rollercoaster ride they put you through. We have been fairly certain from the start that Little D is not staying though we would love him to. I had come to have this same feeling about Miss D. Well between what the investigator said to me Friday and what the transporter said to me Friday night they have already gotten my hopes up that she is the "one". Course she was VERY free on info that she had. I am so irratated with myself for thinking that way and letting them get me started because I so know better. I looked at her last night and then said to DH that when the new Princess comes to Disney we will have to take her. DH reminded me that we have not been to even a two week trial yet and that we have not seen for ourselves what is going on with the case yet. 

So cute that Katie wants to go to China to pick up a baby sister.  Maybe she is right lol. 

I cannot believe that strangers try and take her binky!!!!  I have always hated when people got near my children. Alex has gotten so many people who put hands on him to pray over him. I understand that they are doing a positive thing but they rarely ask before doing it. I just am shocked though that someone would try and take her binky out of her mouth! How scary for her! 



CastleCreations said:


> I usually don't do this, but if you are a praying type person, my friend needs prayers for strength. At work last night, my coworker...my friend, got a call that her 17 year old son has been murdered. I have never seen such pain...of a mother losing a child. She lost a daughter years ago, and this is just a total shock...please hug your little ones, and those not so little, today.



Saying prayers how horrible for her and her family. 



100AcrePrincess said:


> Simplicity & McCalls both make patterns for nursery sets.  For the crib sheet & skirt, to me, it's easier to just measure & go from there than to use the pattern but then I hate wrestling with huge pattern pieces & huge pieces of fabric.  Also, I like knowing that the ruffle on teh skirt is x amount bigger than the flat piece so that I know how tight to ruffle it.!



Thanks I am going to check it out. My only thing is I want straight edges without ruffles so I am hoping I can find something like that. 



sahm1000 said:


> Glad to hear that the babies are sleeping better!  Yeah!  Lilly is waking up at around 10:00 pm every night and I feed her and then she goes back to sleep.  And she sleeps to about 4:00 am !  She goes back to sleep and sleeps again to about 9:00 am.  And goes back to sleep again for about 3 more hours!  I know I have been lucky!  It makes me think that I can survive our trip to WDW if she keeps up this schedule.  I really don't want to cancel it!
> 
> You mentioned that Princess A had stopped breathing once.  I wanted to tell you about the baby monitor that I have.  It is by BebeSounds and it is a motion monitor.  If the baby doesn't move (and it seems to monitor even the littlest moves) an alarm sounds on the monitor.  I've used it with all three of my girls and it gives me a safer feeling about SIDS.  We are still vigilant about taking precautions (no blankets, soft pillows, stuffed animals, etc.) but it allows me to sleep at night!  I honestly don't know how effective it is at detecting non-motion but like I said it gives me a little peace of mind.  Also, it doesn't work as well once the babies are older and they can move around their crib.  The motion sensor isn't that big and if a child gets to one side of the crib our detector has gone off but only b/c the girls weren't anywhere on it (it actually goes underneath the crib mattress) and had rolled to one end of the crib.  Just a thought if you need another monitor!


Wow am i jealous! We are trying to get Little D on a schedule! He is fighting up tooth and nail! lol. I will check into that monitor. Princess has ruined us for all other children ... I am constantly checking these two to see if they are breathing. 



2cutekidz said:


> Big Give sets!!!
> 
> Minnie AK set - still needs a bow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpongeBob set.  This is not from me!!!! This is from Emily.  It was her idea and it's what she helped me with last night.  (I should have let her help with the skirt instead of the tank!!)  Poor SpongeBob's nose and cheeks are a little wonky!!  I couldn't see what I was doing with her on my lap!!  Oh well,  just gives it more character!


So so cute! I think Sponge Bob looks great!



Tinka_Belle said:


> My errands have for the day have been run. At the end of the day I am so worn out. All I want to do right now is sleep. I have come to the conclusion that I need to eliminate some of the things that I am currently obligated to. I have decided that even though the extra money is nice to have the extra stress is not. I am going to quit my job at Dairy Queen decorating cakes. My grandparents have come to rely on me for things that they need help with and I would rather be around to help them. Nobody else will help them with what they need and that's just not fair to them. DH has promised too many times that he is going to find a second job and he just won't do it which puts the financial burden on me. It's just not fair to me. Maybe with me quitting this job he will realize that he needs to find a second one. At the end of the week I end up with no time off. He gets two days off a week and he does absolutely nothing. I may have to eliminate the stress of him before too long.  Thanks for letting me vent.



Hugs to you hun I hope things get better soon! 



longaberger_lara said:


> That's where I got it!



LOL I like your picture even better than the one from online! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I made something tonight!!!! I made two bowls, but one of them is really awfull so I won't show ya'll that one.
> This is Amber holding my bead bowl.


Very very cool! Love the colors!



Cheeseball said:


> My husband and girls got sick with colds, then my oldest dd hyperextended her foot and ended up in the ER (she's ok now), then I had my 2 bottom wisdom teeth extracted and since I have TMJ, I've been in a world of pain before and after the extraction. I'm finally feeling better, although the wisdom teeth had cracked the molars next to them and they still hurt some. I have to have all this dental work done before Disney, that's for sure!



Hugs to you! We think DD will have TMJ eventually as well because of her jawline they are waiting till she completely develops to do anything. 

I really likehow you changed this aorund! It looks really good ! I love the other sets too! 



Flea said:


> oooooh and I got some fabric the other day. I love Michael Miller and I'm hoping to disneyfy these fabrics by teaming with some disney fabrics I'm having sent to me by a lovely diser   Exciting


So cool that you knit! I wish I could lol. I love these fabrics they are GREAT! 



CastleCreations said:


> Here is Irelands Toy Story outfit for the cruise. She is waiting for the red hat that I bought her to get here, and I have added detail to the cuffs since the photo.. the belt isn't finished, I'm putting velcro on the back, so it will be adjustable...


Oh my I love that! So cute! 



~*~Michelle~*~ said:


> LOL...yes, dd was blessed w/tons of hair...even when she was born.  When I had an u/s at 32 wks, the u/s tech said do you see that stuff moving in there?  I said yes.  She said that's her hair. LOL  This was her at 5 days old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


She is soooo sweet~! Little D came to us in teh same blanket from teh hospital lol.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finished dd's and ds's Wall-E dress and shirt. I also finish the BIG GIVE outfit for Isabel.>I will have to take a picture of it later, but here is dd and ds Wall-E outfit..I also made a matching one for her doll.



So cute! I love that fabric! 



clairemolly said:


> Here is Claire in her Pooh Criss-Cross dress I made for our dinner at Crystal Palace.  This is my first project that was not a pillowcase or pre-shirred
> Close-up so you can see Pooh bear in the green fabric...do all 5 year olds have this cheesy smile?


I do think most 5 year olds have that same smile lol. Great job on your first project that is not a pillowcase or pre shirred! 



sohappy said:


> Finally got the Wall-e shirts off of my old camera.  They wouldn't let me bring the camera into the movie theatre, so I put my old/smaller camera in my bag.  The kids really wanted a pic with a wall-e poster.  Poor spoiled "city" kids went to see the movie in a podunk Mississippi town that had NO posters.  I tried to take one on a bench, but it came out terrible.  I can literally see cooper's tonsils!  OK, so the ones that I got after the movie


I think they are precious! 



luvinyou said:


> I finished my MAW Big Give #3 outfit.  Since a lot of you said the skirt would be okay for a 9 year old, I decided to send it and just make myself a purple one   I also made a tshirt to match.



I love you goofy! Would love to see a closeup!



CastleCreations said:


> I'm so excited...I finally learned how to snorkle...well I mean, I know the logistics of it, but I've been terrified of the "breathing under water" thing, well I really want to snorkle on Castaway Cay, and I went out and bought one and the first time didn't go so well, this time it was fun. I managed to figure it out, and got a nice sunburn on my back. Next time, I want to try it, where there is actually fish, and not just the bottom of my pool. I did manage to see a dead wasp, bee, and a piece of a noodle that broke off...I though those things were supposed to float..



Congrats on learning to snorkle! I went many many years ago in Grand Cayman and had a BLAST! 



eeyore3847 said:


> We got the most fantastic sets and finally got to get some pics of the kdis in them.. I think I already shared anastasia's .. here is the little ones!



Those are beautiful did you make them? I adore smoking! 



eeyore3847 said:


> oh, here it is..


So so cute! I am sure they look adorable all together! 



Jen117 said:


> QUICKY SUNDRESSES


I love that you added a ruffle to the bottom! Great idea!



minnie2 said:


> At least I got to finish the project I was doing!
> A skirt for Nikki's best friend's bday.  I am also making Nikki one except hers is a bit different.  I ran out of material for her friends so I had to adjust the waist band and hem band.  Also her friend is a lot taler then she is.
> Please forgive the kids in their pj's they are OLD pj's and Nik wouldn't change for the pictures ad f course Kyle couldn't be left out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and please excuse the messy playroom!


Very cute! Great twirl factor!



kjbrown said:


> FYI, my son is named Kyle, too!  He turns two tomorrow!



Happy early bday Kyle!!! 



HeatherSue said:


> I finished my Robin+5 BIG GIVE outfit today!!  This is for her 11 year old daughter, Morgan.  She's big for her age, so I wanted to make her something that looks like a kid outfit because she has to buy grown-up sizes.  I'm hoping she doesn't think it looks too "little kid-ish".
> 
> 
> I thought I should definitely do "The Megan"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a "twirl factor" photo, but you don't need to see me from the back!
> 
> I used the tween flare skirt pattern from ycmt as a base shape for the panels in the skirt.  But, I made them flare out a lot more and I added 2 extra panels to make it big enough.


Very very cute I am sure she will lvoe it!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Cheeseball said:


> I just finished up Joy's Minnie Dress, Minnie is her favorite Disney character, really the only one she recognizes (she's only 15 months!) When we went last time, she got sick and had a pretty rough trip, and we bought her this large, soft, pink, plush Minnie doll and she sleeps with it now and just loves her Minnie. It's one of the few words she can say! So I made her a Minnie dress and cannot wait until we go again in Sept and she sees real life Minnie!


Such a sweet dress and a precious little girl!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Whew! It was a BUSY weekend. We all survived the party even though mother nature was threatening to drowned us in buckets and buckets of rain!! It did finally stop raining after about the first hour of the party and then the sun came out and the kids got to play on the pirate ship. We also went to see Wall- E yesterday. Although I forgot to have lucas wear his wall-e outfit-
> Here's the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other little boy is my nephew. He stayed with us after the party. the kids were exhausted!
> I only got one picture of Lucas in his pirate outfit but it was after he was fully water logged. So I guess He'll be dressing up another day for those pictures.


Things look great! Glad they had fun! Love DD's dress!



jham said:


> kinda boring, but I was going through my photos and I don't think I posted this one.  I made this skirt for DD10's friend. I made a similar skirt for this girl's  little sister. (oh and this is my pseudo dress form from Hobby Lobby that Sugarbees picked up for me on sale for $25, she has a smaller one that works better for little stuff)


I really like that skirt!!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

ms_mckenna said:


> Thanks I am going to check it out. My only thing is I want straight edges without ruffles so I am hoping I can find something like that.



You shouldn't have any trouble finding a nice tailored crib skirt pattern.  I've seen several over the past few years.


----------



## glorib

Happy Birthday, Karen!

(btw, that's a pink birthday message to match your boa!)


----------



## ms_mckenna

Well ladies today my baby boy is 13 years old!!!! Last night he made DH and I cry because it was the first time we had seen him walk as far as he did. About 20 feet which was SUPER cool.  

DH got my sewing room finished enough to sew in so now I just have to clean up the mess he made to get it that way.  I am hoping to get in there and start sewing by this weekend it would be really cool! 

OK and even though I should not get myself in this mode I will. Did you do customs if you had an infant in the park with you? And if you did what would you do for a 5 month old?


----------



## princesskayla

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAREN!!!!


----------



## Clared

Cheeseball said:


> I remembered my question!
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy green grass hula skirts? I want to make the girls outfits something like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not exactly, but something like it) and can't find grass skirts anywhere. I found a brown one at Hobby Lobby, but I would rather use green ones. Thanks!
> 
> Renae



Assuming that they sell the same over here as they do over there, have you tried Toys R us?


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Cheeseball said:


> I remembered my question!
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy green grass hula skirts? I want to make the girls outfits something like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not exactly, but something like it) and can't find grass skirts anywhere. I found a brown one at Hobby Lobby, but I would rather use green ones. Thanks!
> 
> Renae



What about a party store?  It's still Luau City at the Party City stores by me.


----------



## AQW

CastleCreations said:


> Please check out my ticker..... when I first posted it, it was over 6 months...now we're almost 2 and change...



WOOHOO!  We're sailing not long before you... I booked the trip in January 2007, almost 19 months out.    I can't believe it's almost here!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> It means "Dream"  Which was a complete set up because the kid didn't sleep through the night until she was 2 1/2



Ha!  I know what you mean... our son's name is Dexter, which means right-handed.  He's a lefty.  We figured we were *really* tempting fate naming our daughter Celeste - which means heaven.   



kjbrown said:


> YESSSS!!!!!!!!!  That is why I have 6 drawers and 3 big bins of fabric.  Hi.  My name is Kathy and I am a fabric-holic.



I've been meaning to ask this question:

What does your stash look like?  How much fabric do you have, and how is it stored/organized?  Any photos to share? 



HeatherSue said:


> I



Doing the Megan!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!   That's awesome!


----------



## clairemolly

disneymommieof2 said:


> Sophia has been going on the potty some too! But she just turned 2 so I don't have too much hope that the diapers will be gone soon.



I am in "catch up" mode but wanted to comment on this...Claire wore her last diaper when not sleeping on her 2nd birthday, so it is possible to be finished that early.  We used the cotton training pants with the plastic pants over it.  We used pull-ups at night only.  Within 3 weeks she was wearing "big girl" underpants and within 3 months was dry 95% of the time at night.  She trained herself basically.  Your DD will let you know when she is ready.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

disneylovinfamily said:


> Thanks!  Yes I made the bows too.



The bows and outfit are stunning! I missed you at the beach this year!  If you come down again, give me a call!  Oh and I can't get the right link to your  ID.  Do you have - or maybe* between the words?  You can PM me the correct thing if you want!


----------



## disneymommieof2

clairemolly said:


> I am in "catch up" mode but wanted to comment on this...Claire wore her last diaper when not sleeping on her 2nd birthday, so it is possible to be finished that early.  We used the cotton training pants with the plastic pants over it.  We used pull-ups at night only.  Within 3 weeks she was wearing "big girl" underpants and within 3 months was dry 95% of the time at night.  She trained herself basically.  Your DD will let you know when she is ready.



   That's good to know!! My ds was about 3 yrs and 2 weeks when he decided he was done with diapers! We had tried to "train" him a few different times before that. He had shown interest in the potty around 2 yrs old, so I wasn't getting my hopes up this time. Oh and she just #2'd on the toilet (for the first time) a little bit ago! TMI I know but it's a big  for us! Maybe it won't be too long after all! Fingers crossed!


----------



## mytwotinks

ms_mckenna said:


> Well ladies today my baby boy is 13 years old!!!! Last night he made DH and I cry because it was the first time we had seen him walk as far as he did. About 20 feet which was SUPER cool.
> 
> DH got my sewing room finished enough to sew in so now I just have to clean up the mess he made to get it that way.  I am hoping to get in there and start sewing by this weekend it would be really cool!
> 
> OK and even though I should not get myself in this mode I will. Did you do customs if you had an infant in the park with you? And if you did what would you do for a 5 month old?




For a girl I would do little bloomers with a mickey head on the rear!  That with a really cute tank top.

Probably for a boy I would just do little shorts and a mickey applique'd onesie or t-shirt.

For a girl you could do some really sweet little dresses too!  Maybe not with the applique's , but some comfy cotton dresses that were interpretations of the princesses.  Like a blue skirt with the little side flounces in lighter blue for cinderella.  You could also do the princess skirts and just do plain t-shirts with them.

You could have so much fun!!!!  Oh, and don't forget those binkies!!!!!


----------



## t-beri

Ok. Here are some pics from the party.  My MIL just e-mailed me.  I haven't had a chance to upload my dad's or my camera.


----------



## Twins+2more

Have a super birthday Karen


----------



## jham

t-beri said:


> Ok. Here are some pics from the party.  My MIL just e-mailed me.  I haven't had a chance to upload my dad's or my camera.



Lily looks so pretty!!!  I love the picture of her with Cinderella.  Now we need more photos, we want a better view of the storybook skirt!


----------



## t-beri

and just because here's one of B and me @ my Pap's 75th b-day party July 5th


----------



## sahm1000

t-beri said:


> FANTASTIC!!!  well, after our Dis weekend and me avoiding the cameras AGAIN I started back on south beach today.  So, we can suffer through this together.   Great job!!! I am hoping to join you in the losing soon.
> 
> Happy Birthday Karen
> 
> I will post pics soon.
> 
> OH and Lily said when she was 3 she would be bigger and could wear her big girl underpants.  she hasn't worn them yet but she has gone to the potty more often than not since saturday.
> 
> ...t.



Count me in on the losing weight thing!  I've got about 9 pounds left of baby weight (I gained somewhere around 30) and a whole bunch more from before that!  Ideally after the baby weight I need to lose about 30-40 pounds.  Yikes!  That is a   number!



ms_mckenna said:


> Well ladies today my baby boy is 13 years old!!!! Last night he made DH and I cry because it was the first time we had seen him walk as far as he did. About 20 feet which was SUPER cool.
> 
> DH got my sewing room finished enough to sew in so now I just have to clean up the mess he made to get it that way.  I am hoping to get in there and start sewing by this weekend it would be really cool!
> 
> OK and even though I should not get myself in this mode I will. Did you do customs if you had an infant in the park with you? And if you did what would you do for a 5 month old?



My DH has made a mess of things too around our house.  We decided that with the arrival of Lilly that we needed to make the second bedroom on the first floor of our home a true bedroom instead of my DH's office.  But to do that it meant walling off our formal living room and making it an office.  Of course, we decided to do this in January and my DH just got around to getting the ball rolling on it!  Grr!  So last Wednesday the carpenters showed up to wall it off, Saturday the electrician was here and today, joy of all joys, the drywallers are here.  My house is a disaster!  Don't you always want your home torn up two weeks after having a baby during the summer (with the door open during 100 degree heat with your a/c running) with your two oldest children home instead of at school?  

I have a question about what customs to put Lilly in for our trip to WDW too.  She is only going to be about 10 weeks and none of my YCMT patterns are that small.  I know that they make commercial patterns for that size, anyone have any recommendations?



AQW said:


> I've been meaning to ask this question:
> 
> What does your stash look like?  How much fabric do you have, and how is it stored/organized?  Any photos to share?




I don't have a very big fabric stash but what I have I keep in a clear Rubbermaid container in my closet.  It's not ideal (I really want a craft room!) but at least it stays contained in one spot.


----------



## sahm1000

t-beri said:


> and just because here's one of B and me @ my Pap's 75th b-day party July 5th



Okay, you so don't have any weight to lose!  Give me a break!


----------



## mytwotinks

Weith losing ladies:

I don't usually post about stuff like this, cause I don't want people to think I'm a weirdo hippy or something, but have you already or have you considered taking all of the HFCS and Hydrogenated oils out of your diets?  

Artificial sweeteners are one of the things that Riley has to avoid and in the process I read up and learned a lot about HFCS (High Fructose Corn Syrup) and it is some nasty stuff.  It makes you crave more and more and more......... 

We recently got back on track after a week of eating too much junk and I can't even tell you the difference I see in the way my girls eat when they have "detoxed."  I can make anything with real sugar and while it sounds good and  we like it, it isn't the same as when we have HFCS in our systems and we think we're gonna die if we don't get something sweet!  Drew ASKED for salad for dinner last night and lunch today.

We'll never be able to cut it out 100%.  I won't make my kids live like hermits, but I can sure tell when I haven't been careful enough.  I can sooooo tell the difference in myself too.  I made peanut butter cookies (my favorite!!!!) and the batch lasted a week and I think I ate 2.  That is not like me!  I'm the girl who just can't back away from the cookies!!!

When we originally did this, I lost 10 pounds just because.  I didn't change anything else.  It has also given me the control to eat better when I need to drop a few here and there.  You'll be amazed where you find that nasty stuff when you start looking for it.  

I can help you find stuff without it if anyone is interested.


----------



## mytwotinks

t-beri said:


>



I love this one!  She looks like she's so excited she's about to burst!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

mommyof2princesses said:


> These are beautiful outfits!  did you make them or order them?  I love the smocking!



I made Josephine's jeans .. the rest were from other designers.. They are awesome arn't they!! Love them!


----------



## jham

I finished my outfit for Karlyn!  I think...I sorta wish the hem was different on the skirt but not much I can do about that now.  Unless I add yellow ricrac around the bottom  And the Minnie head is supposed to be a little tilted.  It's my first major pieced applique (I think the only other one I did was Cinderella's slipper on the pillow on Lily's zuma pants)


----------



## eeyore3847

revrob said:


> Did you make this one?  I'm wondering about the hem on the jeans.  Did you (or the designer) cut off the hem, open the leg, and then add ribbon to cover the raw edge?  It looks like this could be a great option to the attached ruffle on the hem, but I'm trying to figure out how to do it?  Can you help?



sorry, I was so dang busy this morning with BTS stuff. and then we are getting ready for the dbacks cubs game tonight..
that hem is deceving. it is actually a cut off jean with a tiny stitch right above the frey line on the bottom of the hem and then just an added trim on the top of the bottom part of the jeans. does that make sense?


----------



## t-beri

Well, duh, I posted that picture cause it was a good one.  
I took this picture for Teresa and Heather but was waiting until I got the better one off my dad's camera.  
BUT here, I need to lose 30 pounds too.  For the sake of accountability I'll even let you know that I am 5'5" and just weighed in at 168. (I was 147 and 149 respectively full term w/ the kids) I am a good solid size 12 (women's NOT juniors) but recently bought a juniors 15 When I met my husband Gavin was 6 months old and I wore a size 5. , well 6 but I had a few 5's to be fair.






My plan is to go back on south beach, start doing pilates (to flatten out my tummy, where I gain ALL of my weight) and walking Lily to school in the mornings.  

...t.


----------



## mytwotinks

jham said:


> I finished my outfit for Karlyn!  I think...I sorta wish the hem was different on the skirt but not much I can do about that now.  Unless I add yellow ricrac around the bottom  And the Minnie head is supposed to be a little tilted.  It's my first major pieced applique (I think the only other one I did was Cinderella's slipper on the pillow on Lily's zuma pants)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE]
> That is great!  I think that hem on the skirt looks perfect.


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


>



  You may have a career in modeling after all!



ms_mckenna said:


> Well ladies today my baby boy is 13 years old!!!! Last night he made DH and I cry because it was the first time we had seen him walk as far as he did. About 20 feet which was SUPER cool.
> 
> DH got my sewing room finished enough to sew in so now I just have to clean up the mess he made to get it that way.  I am hoping to get in there and start sewing by this weekend it would be really cool!
> 
> OK and even though I should not get myself in this mode I will. Did you do customs if you had an infant in the park with you? And if you did what would you do for a 5 month old?



I think little onesies with embroidered characters with easy fit type pants would be really cute for a boy.  For a girl, I keep seeing this image of a onesie with a tinkerbell petal skirt attached.  There are so many cute things you could do just with onesies!  PM me - I think I can help! 



AQW said:


> I've been meaning to ask this question:
> 
> What does your stash look like?  How much fabric do you have, and how is it stored/organized?  Any photos to share?



I have the cards from www.polarnotions.com  I LOVE them!  I roll my fabric on to the cards, and stand them up like books on a bookshelf.  I have one 5 shelf bookcase full.  I need to purchase a second bookcase - I am fairly sure that I could fill a second at least half way.




t-beri said:


> Ok. Here are some pics from the party.  My MIL just e-mailed me.  I haven't had a chance to upload my dad's or my camera.



I'm glad to see you made it home ok!  I thought about you several times this weekend - hoping you were having a great time!  I LOVE the Cinderella skirt!



mytwotinks said:


> Weith losing ladies:
> 
> I don't usually post about stuff like this, cause I don't want people to think I'm a weirdo hippy or something, but have you already or have you considered taking all of the HFCS and Hydrogenated oils out of your diets?
> 
> Artificial sweeteners are one of the things that Riley has to avoid and in the process I read up and learned a lot about HFCS (High Fructose Corn Syrup) and it is some nasty stuff.  It makes you crave more and more and more.........
> 
> We recently got back on track after a week of eating too much junk and I can't even tell you the difference I see in the way my girls eat when they have "detoxed."  I can make anything with real sugar and while it sounds good and  we like it, it isn't the same as when we have HFCS in our systems and we think we're gonna die if we don't get something sweet!  Drew ASKED for salad for dinner last night and lunch today.
> 
> We'll never be able to cut it out 100%.  I won't make my kids live like hermits, but I can sure tell when I haven't been careful enough.  I can sooooo tell the difference in myself too.  I made peanut butter cookies (my favorite!!!!) and the batch lasted a week and I think I ate 2.  That is not like me!  I'm the girl who just can't back away from the cookies!!!
> 
> When we originally did this, I lost 10 pounds just because.  I didn't change anything else.  It has also given me the control to eat better when I need to drop a few here and there.  You'll be amazed where you find that nasty stuff when you start looking for it.
> 
> I can help you find stuff without it if anyone is interested.



I would LOVE more information on this!  I've heard bits and pieces about eating this way.  But honestly, I have no idea how to even start.


----------



## luvinyou

HeatherSue said:


> I finished my Robin+5 BIG GIVE outfit today!!  This is for her 11 year old daughter, Morgan.  She's big for her age, so I wanted to make her something that looks like a kid outfit because she has to buy grown-up sizes.  I'm hoping she doesn't think it looks too "little kid-ish".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the tween flare skirt pattern from ycmt as a base shape for the panels in the skirt.  But, I made them flare out a lot more and I added 2 extra panels to make it big enough.



I love this!  So cute, Morgan is going to adore it!



Cheeseball said:


> I just finished up Joy's Minnie Dress, Minnie is her favorite Disney character, really the only one she recognizes (she's only 15 months!) When we went last time, she got sick and had a pretty rough trip, and we bought her this large, soft, pink, plush Minnie doll and she sleeps with it now and just loves her Minnie. It's one of the few words she can say! So I made her a Minnie dress and cannot wait until we go again in Sept and she sees real life Minnie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae



Great dress, I love it!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Whew! It was a BUSY weekend. We all survived the party even though mother nature was threatening to drowned us in buckets and buckets of rain!! It did finally stop raining after about the first hour of the party and then the sun came out and the kids got to play on the pirate ship. We also went to see Wall- E yesterday. Although I forgot to have lucas wear his wall-e outfit-
> Here's the pictures



What a cute casual tink out fit!  I love this, and the pirate ship is too cool!



jham said:


> kinda boring, but I was going through my photos and I don't think I posted this one.  I made this skirt for DD10's friend. I made a similar skirt for this girl's  little sister. (oh and this is my pseudo dress form from Hobby Lobby that Sugarbees picked up for me on sale for $25, she has a smaller one that works better for little stuff)



I love the fabric, and this style of skirt is becoming one of my favourites.  



t-beri said:


> Ok. Here are some pics from the party.  My MIL just e-mailed me.  I haven't had a chance to upload my dad's or my camera.


Lily looks so sweet in her petti and Cinderella oufit.  Its just perfect!


----------



## karebear1

jham said:


> kinda boring, but I was going through my photos and I don't think I posted this one.  I made this skirt for DD10's friend. I made a similar skirt for this girl's  little sister. (oh and this is my pseudo dress form from Hobby Lobby that Sugarbees picked up for me on sale for $25, she has a smaller one that works better for little stuff)




That is not boring- I LOVE IT!  Love those fabrics and their combo.


----------



## revrob

jham said:


> I finished my outfit for Karlyn!  I think...I sorta wish the hem was different on the skirt but not much I can do about that now.  Unless I add yellow ricrac around the bottom  And the Minnie head is supposed to be a little tilted.  It's my first major pieced applique (I think the only other one I did was Cinderella's slipper on the pillow on Lily's zuma pants)



I think it looks great!  If you really don't like the hem, what about adding bias tape?  I think I would leave it alone - I think it's very cute!



eeyore3847 said:


> sorry, I was so dang busy this morning with BTS stuff. and then we are getting ready for the dbacks cubs game tonight..
> that hem is deceving. it is actually a cut off jean with a tiny stitch right above the frey line on the bottom of the hem and then just an added trim on the top of the bottom part of the jeans. does that make sense?



SO... the ribbon is just above the frey line, where the stitch line is?  Is that right?


----------



## karebear1

Cheeseball said:


> Sure! I don't think I can get my twirl on quite as well as Heather though!




Can't get your twirl on!!!         



ms_mckenna said:


> So sweet! I love your DD's hair!!
> 
> I do know what you mean about CPS being in your home. I cannot imagine homeschooling and having them here. Thinking about that and the rollercoaster ride they put you through. We have been fairly certain from the start that Little D is not staying though we would love him to. I had come to have this same feeling about Miss D. Well between what the investigator said to me Friday and what the transporter said to me Friday night they have already gotten my hopes up that she is the "one". Course she was VERY free on info that she had. I am so irratated with myself for thinking that way and letting them get me started because I so know better. I looked at her last night and then said to DH that when the new Princess comes to Disney we will have to take her. DH reminded me that we have not been to even a two week trial yet and that we have not seen for ourselves what is going on with the case yet.
> 
> So cute that Katie wants to go to China to pick up a baby sister.  Maybe she is right lol.
> 
> I cannot believe that strangers try and take her binky!!!!  I have always hated when people got near my children. Alex has gotten so many people who put hands on him to pray over him. I understand that they are doing a positive thing but they rarely ask before doing it. I just am shocked though that someone would try and take her binky out of her mouth! How scary for her!
> 
> Saying prayers how horrible for her and her family.
> 
> Thanks I am going to check it out. My only thing is I want straight edges without ruffles so I am hoping I can find something like that.
> 
> Wow am i jealous! We are trying to get Little D on a schedule! He is fighting up tooth and nail! lol. I will check into that monitor. Princess has ruined us for all other children ... I am constantly checking these two to see if they are breathing.
> 
> So so cute! I think Sponge Bob looks great!
> 
> Hugs to you hun I hope things get better soon!
> 
> LOL I like your picture even better than the one from online!
> 
> Very very cool! Love the colors!
> 
> Hugs to you! We think DD will have TMJ eventually as well because of her jawline they are waiting till she completely develops to do anything.
> 
> I really likehow you changed this aorund! It looks really good ! I love the other sets too!
> 
> So cool that you knit! I wish I could lol. I love these fabrics they are GREAT!
> 
> Oh my I love that! So cute!
> 
> She is soooo sweet~! Little D came to us in teh same blanket from teh hospital lol.
> 
> So cute! I love that fabric!
> 
> I do think most 5 year olds have that same smile lol. Great job on your first project that is not a pillowcase or pre shirred!
> 
> I think they are precious!
> 
> I love you goofy! Would love to see a closeup!
> 
> Congrats on learning to snorkle! I went many many years ago in Grand Cayman and had a BLAST!
> 
> Those are beautiful did you make them? I adore smoking!
> 
> So so cute! I am sure they look adorable all together!
> 
> I love that you added a ruffle to the bottom! Great idea!
> 
> Very cute! Great twirl factor!
> 
> Happy early bday Kyle!!!
> 
> Very very cute I am sure she will lvoe it!



I think you  just  won FIRST PRIZE for longest multi-quote on a thread!  




glorib said:


> Happy Birthday, Karen!
> 
> (btw, that's a pink birthday message to match your boa!)



Thank You for the pink B-day Wish.... and thanks to everyone else that sent their wishes along as well. You're all so sweet.  



AQW said:


> I've been meaning to ask this question:
> 
> What does your stash look like?  How much fabric do you have, and how is it stored/organized?  Any photos to share?



Oh..... Good question! We  LOVE pics here.... and love organization even more! Please share with us how you have your stash organized. please??? 



jham said:


> I finished my outfit for Karlyn!  I think...I sorta wish the hem was different on the skirt but not much I can do about that now.  Unless I add yellow ricrac around the bottom  And the Minnie head is supposed to be a little tilted.  It's my first major pieced applique (I think the only other one I did was Cinderella's slipper on the pillow on Lily's zuma pants)



Absolutely adorable! You do such great work!


----------



## jham

mytwotinks said:


> Weith losing ladies:
> 
> I don't usually post about stuff like this, cause I don't want people to think I'm a weirdo hippy or something, but have you already or have you considered taking all of the HFCS and Hydrogenated oils out of your diets?
> 
> Artificial sweeteners are one of the things that Riley has to avoid and in the process I read up and learned a lot about HFCS (High Fructose Corn Syrup) and it is some nasty stuff.  It makes you crave more and more and more.........
> 
> We recently got back on track after a week of eating too much junk and I can't even tell you the difference I see in the way my girls eat when they have "detoxed."  I can make anything with real sugar and while it sounds good and  we like it, it isn't the same as when we have HFCS in our systems and we think we're gonna die if we don't get something sweet!  Drew ASKED for salad for dinner last night and lunch today.
> 
> We'll never be able to cut it out 100%.  I won't make my kids live like hermits, but I can sure tell when I haven't been careful enough.  I can sooooo tell the difference in myself too.  I made peanut butter cookies (my favorite!!!!) and the batch lasted a week and I think I ate 2.  That is not like me!  I'm the girl who just can't back away from the cookies!!!
> 
> When we originally did this, I lost 10 pounds just because.  I didn't change anything else.  It has also given me the control to eat better when I need to drop a few here and there.  You'll be amazed where you find that nasty stuff when you start looking for it.
> 
> I can help you find stuff without it if anyone is interested.



That sounds interesting!  But would it mean I would have to give up my Diet Pepsi?    



revrob said:


> I think it looks great!  If you really don't like the hem, what about adding bias tape?  I think I would leave it alone - I think it's very cute!



aha!  why didn't I think of that?  I'll have to get out my bias tape and see if I like it.


----------



## mytwotinks

jham said:


> That sounds interesting!  But would it mean I would have to give up my Diet Pepsi?



You could still drink soda, just soda with real sugar.  We really like it!  Plus once you get over the shakes, it won't even sound good anymore! I can't really talk though because I am a Dr. Pepper addict.  You know how it goes, do what I say, not what I do!

I am gonna try to give it up though.  It's just what I do when I'm upset though and I've been upset a lot lately so it's been hard.


----------



## mytwotinks

revrob said:


> I would LOVE more information on this!  I've heard bits and pieces about eating this way.  But honestly, I have no idea how to even start.



IT's just a lot of label reading.  Go to the store by yourself so you can concentrate!  I'll think of some of the things we've started doing to make it easier and post them after I get back from the pool!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

HeatherSue said:


>


That is just absolutely fabulous dahling!!!!



Cheeseball said:


>


I love that dress!! Too cute and very girly. Your DD is so cute with her fuzzy Minnie.


disneymommieof2 said:


>


That Tinkerbell dress is just too cute!!! It looks like everybody had a great time despite the downpour.



ms_mckenna said:


> Well ladies today my baby boy is 13 years old!!!! Last night he made DH and I cry because it was the first time we had seen him walk as far as he did. About 20 feet which was SUPER cool.
> 
> DH got my sewing room finished enough to sew in so now I just have to clean up the mess he made to get it that way.  I am hoping to get in there and start sewing by this weekend it would be really cool!
> 
> OK and even though I should not get myself in this mode I will. Did you do customs if you had an infant in the park with you? And if you did what would you do for a 5 month old?


Happy Birthday to your DS and Congratulations to him also for walking so far. I can imagine that it was a real heartwarming moment.


----------



## minnie2

kjbrown said:


> FYI, my son is named Kyle, too!  He turns two tomorrow!


 Great name good taste  My Kyle will be 6 on Friday!  where does the time go!!!!???



HeatherSue said:


> I finished my Robin+5 BIG GIVE outfit today!!  This is for her 11 year old daughter, Morgan.  She's big for her age, so I wanted to make her something that looks like a kid outfit because she has to buy grown-up sizes.  I'm hoping she doesn't think it looks too "little kid-ish".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I thought you'd all appreciate the humor in it, I'm going to post pictures of my very first customs modeling gig!    Tessa was my photographer today and she was very excited that the tables were turned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I should definitely do "The Megan"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a "twirl factor" photo, but you don't need to see me from the back!
> 
> I used the tween flare skirt pattern from ycmt as a base shape for the panels in the skirt.  But, I made them flare out a lot more and I added 2 extra panels to make it big enough.



 It came out GREAT  Love the colors.  Wow what a model Hot to trot!    Twirl baby twirl!!!!



mytwotinks said:


> Did you get your machine fixed?  That is so frustrating when you are feeling motivated and your machine gets you stuck!
> 
> I love the skirt.  Pink and green together are some of my favorites!  I should post pics of Riley's room if she ever cleans it.  I painted polka-dots all over!
> 
> I have given up on our playroom.  The girls are just grounded from it a lot because I get so frustrated.  I sold a ton of stuff at our garage sale last spring and I really thought that would help, but still it's a disaster.
> 
> Riley is having less bladder pain today.  She is laying on the couch with a headache.  She has been saying that every once in a while lately.  I think maybe her medicine dehydrates her.  I need to be forcing more water down that girl!


  I love pink ad green together too!  Hopefully by the tim eI get around to painting Niks room she will still want it pink and green!
  Yup the sewing place just exchanged the machine!  So I need to go get started on a new project!   
 I hope Riley feels better!


teresajoy said:


> 2.) Thank you! Mom was less than impressed!
> 3.)thanks!!! I was afraid I was going crazy! It's amazing how much free information is out there!!!
> 
> And I wanted to re-emphasize the fact that we like big pictures the first time something is posted! I like to see all the details!
> 
> 
> Add me to the
> "I Never Get Joanns Emails" club too! I don't know how many times I've tried signing up. It never works! It's so frustrating! I do keep a link to the current coupons in the bookmaks though. (because another lady keeps one on her blog, and I bookmarked her blog!)
> 
> 
> That is SO cute!!! I didn't notice that Nikki was in her pajamas, it just looks like a top.
> 
> And, I was just thinking how neat your toyroom was and you said it was messy!
> 
> It looks like it's white sleeves on a peasant dress. It's really cute, isn't it!
> 
> 
> I love that song too!! I have a Corey Hart poster up in my basement. The kids thought it was pretty funny when I hung it up! Now, I need to find my Outsiders poster and recreate my teenage bedroom!


 That is so funny you have his picture up!  I would have to plaster my walls with Def Leppard or Bryan Adams to recreate my teenage room!  Any clue what Corey hart is up to?  I know Lep just came out with a new cd and had a single out with Tim McGraw.  

 Thanks for thinking my playroom is neat that is very kind but yet so untrue!  


t-beri said:


> I just lost my entire reply
> 
> Heather, I think your outfit for morgan is very thoughtful. And CUTE   I agree, if you intend on getting any serious modeling gigs you're gonna have to get a twirl pose.
> 
> We are back. I am tired.
> 
> A short list from my trip.
> 1. I did NOT go to bed Thursday.  OR Friday for that matter.  We didn't get back to the room until 2:00 Friday which means I was up for 41 hours straight. I was more than tired and my body HURT.  I never hurt so much from one day at the park, I know it was just b/c I was running on E.
> 
> 2. NO minnie skirt. She wore jean shorts and that was fine w/ me.
> 
> 3. She wouldn't wear her birthday shirt, she found a stupid light up Cinderella shirt at Walmart at like 12:00 the night before.  FINE, she wore that.
> She also did NOT want to wear her twirl skirt. She wanted to wear her new pettiskirt by itself.  B tried to fight with her and threaten her w/ not wearing her crown or that she couldn't wear the pettiskirt at all w/out another skirt b/c you could see her diaper.  I put her crown on and told him that I would take the skirt and see if we could coax her into wearing it later. I did and we did. and she got a lot of compliments.
> 
> 4.  JEANNE: Your husband must've been giving my husband notes, b/c we came out of the GF gift shop w/ a pair of glass slippers.  She is wearing them today at daycare (with socks b/c I said so!) They are about a half size too big but he didn't want her to outgrow them soon.  He said she wanted them, it was her birthday and he wasn't gonna fight w/ her over it.  So, you didn't even TRY to say NO?  FINE.
> 
> 5.  THERE WAS NO CAKE. Okay, maybe you didn't hear me...THERE WAS NO CAKE!!!!!  Somehow the cake order was NOT made and there was no cake.  The manager gave us 2 of their pre-made cakes free but they were still cold from being in the freezer and noone was impressed.  Which made me sad.  But what could I do, they couldn't pull a cake out of thin air and they didn't charge me for the other cakes so why not...
> 
> I'll try to get some pics up for you guys later.
> ...t.


OMG no cake Are you @#$! me??? 



HeatherSue said:


>


great twirl factor!  

FYI I learned to resize just for you   Ok I hope it works if it didn't I tried!


----------



## MegaWoman

Hey there, I got back from visiting my parents in the country this weekend and I'm amazed at just how many STUNNING outfits have been posted!  I'll try to do a multi quote later.  Today was doctor appointment day for the kids.  DD (Niamh) saw an Orthoptist.  She already sees an Opthlamologist, and wears glasses, but today they recommended an eye patch as well.  She starts Junior Kindergarten this fall, and now I'm thinking of waiting to send her to school until the following year.  And she asked if I can sew her some patches - I had to tell her no, they need to be the sticky ones.  Man, I feel like merde.  I wore a patch, but I no longer needed it by the time I started Kindergarten.  Kids can be really nasty, so I'm not sure what I'll do.

Anyway - lots of laundry to do after a great weekend at my parents.  The drive home was awful.  Cottage country traffic, rain and tired people.  We didn't get home until 11pm - I really wish that my parents had moved closer to us.  We're still a 4 hour drive away (towing a tent-trailer, no stops.)  

(Is the disMeet really gonna happen in February?  I've gotta convince DH?)

Stephanie


----------



## t-beri

Denise.  
        Sugar is a huge problem for me.  I am a total addict.  We struggle constantly between the way I'd like to eat and the way my husband LIKES to eat.  The sugar is one reason I've started back on SB- I have to cut it out.  WW works for some people b/c it is flexible.  BUT not me, if I know that I can eat it I will and I will probably eat more than I should. There are some things that are never allowed in my house, like OREOS. I can't eat 2 of them, I have to eat like, an entire sleeve of them   I know better, I leave them alone. 

I really struggle w/ cutting out the sugar. I HATE using chemically altered stuff BUT by the same token I don't want all of the calories from the real stuff either. And I am a sugar JUNKIE so cutting it out flat is UNTHINKABLE. I like some "raw" type sugars or cane juice but I really don't know where to stand on using them.  Diet systems and books never mention them and health food guides never want to consider a middle ground...which is why you're afraid you'll sound like a nut.  I feel the same way.  We cut out chemical cleaners and are trying to limit processed foods too, but we're busy and you can't always cook the way you'd like due to time or financial restraints and in that naturalistic world very few people will help guide you to a middle ground.  I know Clared can probably shed a little light on that....I noticed she uses organic fabrics (another thing I'd like to look into....I found some great biodegradable screen printing inks and would like to do some organic kids stuff)  so she probably eats more organically too (just an assumption) so if you have something to offer us Clare, speak up!! 


Alright.  a journey for us. Because Heather said we aren't posting enough random pictures.

Nov. 2003.  This is ME.  5 years after Mac and pre Lily SQUEEZING into my size 8 wedding dress.





Dec. 2004  Here is me at a party announcing our pregnancy (still an 8!)





June 2005  8 months preggers





August 2005-9 months (moving out of our tiny house! )





Easter 2006- Here I am post Lily (not quite a year) This was the last bathing suit I've bought.  My legs have not seen the sun since the summer of 06.  They are SCARY WHITE!!!!  My family has naturally olive skin, my dad said it's hard to believe these white legs belong to me. Probably about a 10 here, but a good solid 10.  I'd take a 10, maybe a little more toned 10 than I was here.






I have some good pics of me when B and I first started dating. I'll dig them up and scan them this week sometime. Just to torture myself. 

...t.


----------



## karebear1

Size 8??? Size 8???????  I can't remember the last time I wore a size 8!!
You look great!

I didn't know Heather wanted random photos!  I think I cna find some of those around here somewhere!!


----------



## t-beri

Yeah, I know, I was HOT!  That's why I'd like to be a size 8 again, but with hair like in the beach pic   That'd be my perfect me.   Either that or I wanna look like Jennifer Love Hewitt but that might require some surgery and after the foot surgery I'm kind off wanting any elective surgeries


----------



## t-beri

Ya wanna know something else that's funny.  I look at that beach pic and think "WOW, that wasn't so bad, I thought I was fat, but I looked pretty darn good"  But when we got back from that trip and I saw those photos I swore I was gonna start working out.  I HATED them I thought I was so fat and ugly.  If I had buckled down and started eating right and exercising then I would probably be way hot now. And I know I was disgusted that I wasn't ordering a perfect 6 for my wedding dress.  I was married before.  When I was 19 and even though I ended up not having a wedding ( my ex didn't want one) I had gone and tried dresses on just in case and I remember the woman saying it would be easy for me to get a dress in a pinch b/c I was a "perfect 6"  so most of the stores would have dresses on hand that would fit me.
Just goes to show we're never happy w/ what we've got.  I'm refusing to pin myself into some dieting hole this time.  I am going to follow the South Beach philosophy b/c I know it works for me and I believe it is nutritionally sound. But I am not going to say "I'm on the South Beach Diet"  I want to work out regularly and it is my goal.  But exercise philosophy for now is MOVE MORE. Do something, anything.  If I say I'm going to do XYZ exercise 3 x a week and walk X amount of miles a week and I don't or can't or LIFE happens then I get all bummed out and do NOTHING...that's not gonna help. So eating better, moving more.  That's my goal.  

...t.


----------



## jham

revrob said:


> I have the cards from www.polarnotions.com  I LOVE them!  I roll my fabric on to the cards, and stand them up like books on a bookshelf.  I have one 5 shelf bookcase full.  I need to purchase a second bookcase - I am fairly sure that I could fill a second at least half way.



OMG I LOVE THESE!!  Now I'm inspired to move everything off the bookshelf in my craft room (who needs scrapbooking stuff, right?) and get these.


----------



## minnie2

Cheeseball said:


> Sure! I don't think I can get my twirl on quite as well as Heather though!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I just finished up Joy's Minnie Dress, Minnie is her favorite Disney character, really the only one she recognizes (she's only 15 months!) When we went last time, she got sick and had a pretty rough trip, and we bought her this large, soft, pink, plush Minnie doll and she sleeps with it now and just loves her Minnie. It's one of the few words she can say! So I made her a Minnie dress and cannot wait until we go again in Sept and she sees real life Minnie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up some pics of Joy with her Minnie when she first got it in Disney World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for the fun of it, here is a picture of myself, my hubby, girls, and parents last time we went!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae



 That minnie dress is adorable but the little girl wearing it is got to be the cutest thing!  I miss those bottle days sometimes!  I said SOMETIMES!   
Great family picture is that Uncle Goofy in it with you? 


disneymommieof2 said:


> Whew! It was a BUSY weekend. We all survived the party even though mother nature was threatening to drowned us in buckets and buckets of rain!! It did finally stop raining after about the first hour of the party and then the sun came out and the kids got to play on the pirate ship. We also went to see Wall- E yesterday. Although I forgot to have lucas wear his wall-e outfit-
> Here's the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia enjoyed puddle jumping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other little boy is my nephew. He stayed with us after the party. the kids were exhausted!
> I only got one picture of Lucas in his pirate outfit but it was after he was fully water logged. So I guess He'll be dressing up another day for those pictures.


Seriously can we have Kyle's party at you house it looks like so much fun!??!?!?



jham said:


> kinda boring, but I was going through my photos and I don't think I posted this one.  I made this skirt for DD10's friend. I made a similar skirt for this girl's  little sister. (oh and this is my pseudo dress form from Hobby Lobby that Sugarbees picked up for me on sale for $25, she has a smaller one that works better for little stuff)


I love that!  I was thinking about getting that pattern for dd(8) and now that you said you made it for an older girl I think you just changed my mind!  I am headed to add that to my wish list on YCMT!


----------



## Jen117

jham said:


> I finished my outfit for Karlyn!  I think...I sorta wish the hem was different on the skirt but not much I can do about that now.  Unless I add yellow ricrac around the bottom  And the Minnie head is supposed to be a little tilted.  It's my first major pieced applique (I think the only other one I did was Cinderella's slipper on the pillow on Lily's zuma pants)



I LOVE LOVE LOVE this outfit.  The applique is very similar to the one I plan to do.  Where did you get the medium sized Minnie Dot.  I love that size but have never found it.


----------



## mrsklamc

Mytwotinks- I used to think no high fructose corn syrup was for hippies. But then I realized how much chunkier kids are than they were when I was a kid. And if it so safe, how come it isn't legal in any other country?
Of course, that doesn't mean I've broken my pop addiction either.


----------



## GoofyG

mytwotinks said:


> Weith losing ladies:
> 
> I don't usually post about stuff like this, cause I don't want people to think I'm a weirdo hippy or something, but have you already or have you considered taking all of the HFCS and Hydrogenated oils out of your diets?
> 
> Artificial sweeteners are one of the things that Riley has to avoid and in the process I read up and learned a lot about HFCS (High Fructose Corn Syrup) and it is some nasty stuff.  It makes you crave more and more and more.........
> 
> We recently got back on track after a week of eating too much junk and I can't even tell you the difference I see in the way my girls eat when they have "detoxed."  I can make anything with real sugar and while it sounds good and  we like it, it isn't the same as when we have HFCS in our systems and we think we're gonna die if we don't get something sweet!  Drew ASKED for salad for dinner last night and lunch today.
> 
> We'll never be able to cut it out 100%.  I won't make my kids live like hermits, but I can sure tell when I haven't been careful enough.  I can sooooo tell the difference in myself too.  I made peanut butter cookies (my favorite!!!!) and the batch lasted a week and I think I ate 2.  That is not like me!  I'm the girl who just can't back away from the cookies!!!
> 
> When we originally did this, I lost 10 pounds just because.  I didn't change anything else.  It has also given me the control to eat better when I need to drop a few here and there.  You'll be amazed where you find that nasty stuff when you start looking for it.
> 
> I can help you find stuff without it if anyone is interested.



I'm interested in all that you do.  I pretty picky on what my kids eat.  Also my DD2 is allergic to milk, so i'm sosoososososo use to reading labels.  There is alot of food out there that contains milk or a form of it.  You could PM me if you like.


----------



## minnie2

ms_mckenna said:


> Well ladies today my baby boy is 13 years old!!!! Last night he made DH and I cry because it was the first time we had seen him walk as far as he did. About 20 feet which was SUPER cool.
> 
> DH got my sewing room finished enough to sew in so now I just have to clean up the mess he made to get it that way.  I am hoping to get in there and start sewing by this weekend it would be really cool!
> 
> OK and even though I should not get myself in this mode I will. Did you do customs if you had an infant in the park with you? And if you did what would you do for a 5 month old?


 HAPPY BDAY to your son!     on walking 20 feet that is such a wonderful gift to his parents on his bday  



t-beri said:


> Ok. Here are some pics from the party.  My MIL just e-mailed me.  I haven't had a chance to upload my dad's or my camera.


 It looks like she had so much fun!  She is adorable!



mytwotinks said:


> Weith losing ladies:
> 
> I don't usually post about stuff like this, cause I don't want people to think I'm a weirdo hippy or something, but have you already or have you considered taking all of the HFCS and Hydrogenated oils out of your diets?
> 
> Artificial sweeteners are one of the things that Riley has to avoid and in the process I read up and learned a lot about HFCS (High Fructose Corn Syrup) and it is some nasty stuff.  It makes you crave more and more and more.........
> 
> We recently got back on track after a week of eating too much junk and I can't even tell you the difference I see in the way my girls eat when they have "detoxed."  I can make anything with real sugar and while it sounds good and  we like it, it isn't the same as when we have HFCS in our systems and we think we're gonna die if we don't get something sweet!  Drew ASKED for salad for dinner last night and lunch today.
> 
> We'll never be able to cut it out 100%.  I won't make my kids live like hermits, but I can sure tell when I haven't been careful enough.  I can sooooo tell the difference in myself too.  I made peanut butter cookies (my favorite!!!!) and the batch lasted a week and I think I ate 2.  That is not like me!  I'm the girl who just can't back away from the cookies!!!
> 
> When we originally did this, I lost 10 pounds just because.  I didn't change anything else.  It has also given me the control to eat better when I need to drop a few here and there.  You'll be amazed where you find that nasty stuff when you start looking for it.
> 
> I can help you find stuff without it if anyone is interested.


 While you are looking at all of these food additive stuff check out what gluten can do to ya if you really want to get scared and every one keeps pushing these whole wheat diets  With Nik I have to read EVERYTHING!  Even lotions and shampoo bottle,  toys stuff ie play doh is a HUGE no no for her.  The things that go into stuff would make you scream!   She has to be strictly gluten free but I try to a point to stay GF.  well I try a bit...  I need to try harder....



jham said:


> I finished my outfit for Karlyn!  I think...I sorta wish the hem was different on the skirt but not much I can do about that now.  Unless I add yellow ricrac around the bottom  And the Minnie head is supposed to be a little tilted.  It's my first major pieced applique (I think the only other one I did was Cinderella's slipper on the pillow on Lily's zuma pants)


 Ok that is it I amnot posting my patchwork twirls ay more you all's are too good!  

 I love this!!!!!!  



t-beri said:


> Well, duh, I posted that picture cause it was a good one.
> I took this picture for Teresa and Heather but was waiting until I got the better one off my dad's camera.
> BUT here, I need to lose 30 pounds too.  For the sake of accountability I'll even let you know that I am 5'5" and just weighed in at 168. (I was 147 and 149 respectively full term w/ the kids) I am a good solid size 12 (women's NOT juniors) but recently bought a juniors 15 When I met my husband Gavin was 6 months old and I wore a size 5. , well 6 but I had a few 5's to be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan is to go back on south beach, start doing pilates (to flatten out my tummy, where I gain ALL of my weight) and walking Lily to school in the mornings.
> 
> ...t.


you look great!



mytwotinks said:


> IT's just a lot of label reading.  Go to the store by yourself so you can concentrate!  I'll think of some of the things we've started doing to make it easier and post them after I get back from the pool!


Once you get used to reading the labels you will know what to look for and it will go much faster!



t-beri said:


> Denise.
> Sugar is a huge problem for me.  I am a total addict.  We struggle constantly between the way I'd like to eat and the way my husband LIKES to eat.  The sugar is one reason I've started back on SB- I have to cut it out.  WW works for some people b/c it is flexible.  BUT not me, if I know that I can eat it I will and I will probably eat more than I should. There are some things that are never allowed in my house, like OREOS. I can't eat 2 of them, I have to eat like, an entire sleeve of them   I know better, I leave them alone.
> 
> I really struggle w/ cutting out the sugar. I HATE using chemically altered stuff BUT by the same token I don't want all of the calories from the real stuff either. And I am a sugar JUNKIE so cutting it out flat is UNTHINKABLE. I like some "raw" type sugars or cane juice but I really don't know where to stand on using them.  Diet systems and books never mention them and health food guides never want to consider a middle ground...which is why you're afraid you'll sound like a nut.  I feel the same way.  We cut out chemical cleaners and are trying to limit processed foods too, but we're busy and you can't always cook the way you'd like due to time or financial restraints and in that naturalistic world very few people will help guide you to a middle ground.  I know Clared can probably shed a little light on that....I noticed she uses organic fabrics (another thing I'd like to look into....I found some great biodegradable screen printing inks and would like to do some organic kids stuff)  so she probably eats more organically too (just an assumption) so if you have something to offer us Clare, speak up!!
> 
> 
> Alright.  a journey for us. Because Heather said we aren't posting enough random pictures.
> 
> Nov. 2003.  This is ME.  5 years after Mac and pre Lily SQUEEZING into my size 8 wedding dress.
> 
> Easter 2006- Here I am post Lily (not quite a year) This was the last bathing suit I've bought.  My legs have not seen the sun since the summer of 06.  They are SCARY WHITE!!!!  My family has naturally olive skin, my dad said it's hard to believe these white legs belong to me. Probably about a 10 here, but a good solid 10.  I'd take a 10, maybe a little more toned 10 than I was here.
> 
> I have some good pics of me when B and I first started dating. I'll dig them up and scan them this week sometime. Just to torture myself.
> 
> ...t.


You looked great in every picture!  I get the whole no matter what your weight is you never feel good about your self.  3 yrs ago I was a size 16 and I said to myself if I could only be a size 12 I would be happy well I am a 10/12 and I still think I am a fat pig!  I swear it is society these days.  

 I am also a sweet lovers and a carb lover...


----------



## CastleCreations

jham said:


> OMG I LOVE THESE!!  Now I'm inspired to move everything off the bookshelf in my craft room (who needs scrapbooking stuff, right?) and get these.



I love these...hmmm I know what I will be doing this weekend...making these out of something. I use all of my fabrics so often that acid free isn't a worry for me..


----------



## livndisney

Ok, I can't post pictures anymore. And I can't comment on any pictures......

because I can't make the pictures smaller. My computer just won't do it.  

So I am here, I am sewing, I think everything everyone has posted is awesome.


Crawling back under my rock


----------



## cerberus

jham said:


> I finished my outfit for Karlyn!  I think...I sorta wish the hem was different on the skirt but not much I can do about that now.  Unless I add yellow ricrac around the bottom  And the Minnie head is supposed to be a little tilted.  It's my first major pieced applique (I think the only other one I did was Cinderella's slipper on the pillow on Lily's zuma pants)




I LOVE IT!Boy I am either going to have to learn to sew or bug my mom more often to make my daughter some outfits!


----------



## revrob

jham said:


> OMG I LOVE THESE!!  Now I'm inspired to move everything off the bookshelf in my craft room (who needs scrapbooking stuff, right?) and get these.





CastleCreations said:


> I love these...hmmm I know what I will be doing this weekend...making these out of something. I use all of my fabrics so often that acid free isn't a worry for me..



I basically did the same thing, Jeanne!  Scrapbook stuff out - sewing stuff in!

I LOVE these card things.  I thought at first that I would make them from something else, and I couldn't find anything that would work the way I needed it to.  I tried cardboard, but it kind collapsed under the weight of the fabric.  I know these are kinda pricy, but I thought it was worth the investment.


----------



## Piper

MegaWoman said:


> Hey there, I got back from visiting my parents in the country this weekend and I'm amazed at just how many STUNNING outfits have been posted! I'll try to do a multi quote later. Today was doctor appointment day for the kids. DD (Niamh) saw an Orthoptist. She already sees an Opthlamologist, and wears glasses, but today they recommended an eye patch as well. She starts Junior Kindergarten this fall, and now I'm thinking of waiting to send her to school until the following year. And she asked if I can sew her some patches - I had to tell her no, they need to be the sticky ones. Man, I feel like merde. I wore a patch, but I no longer needed it by the time I started Kindergarten. Kids can be really nasty, so I'm not sure what I'll do.
> 
> Anyway - lots of laundry to do after a great weekend at my parents. The drive home was awful. Cottage country traffic, rain and tired people. We didn't get home until 11pm - I really wish that my parents had moved closer to us. We're still a 4 hour drive away (towing a tent-trailer, no stops.)
> 
> (Is the disMeet really gonna happen in February? I've gotta convince DH?)
> 
> Stephanie


 
When my daughter had to be "patched" in kindergarten, I took a box of patches in and gave one to each of the kids to "try out."  I explained that she needed to wear them to help her eyes get stronger and that was why she needed to sit near the teacher when she read to the class.  It was money well invested.  She never was teased and her teacher said there were no problems.

I teach Pre-K and I find that if you are open and honest with the kids, they are more accepting than adults!  I had a child with albinism in my class a few years ago.  He needed to wear a hat and prescription sunglasses outside.  I sent home a note telling parents that their children could bring sunglasses and hats to wear outside (with the child's parent's permission.)  

Also his parents were worried that he would feel bad because he looked "different"--instead, his self-confidence soared because I had several girls tell him how "beautiful" he was (his eyes were a very, very light lavender with pure white eyelashes, brows and hair!)


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Piper said:


> When my daughter had to be "patched" in kindergarten, I took a box of patches in and gave one to each of the kids to "try out." I explained that she needed to wear them to help her eyes get stronger and that was why she needed to sit near the teacher when she read to the class. It was money well invested. She never was teased and her teacher said there were no problems.
> 
> I teach Pre-K and I find that if you are open and honest with the kids, they are more accepting than adults! I had a child with albinism in my class a few years ago. He needed to wear a hat and prescription sunglasses outside. I sent home a note telling parents that their children could bring sunglasses and hats to wear outside (with the child's parent's permission.)
> 
> Also his parents were worried that he would feel bad because he looked "different"--instead, his self-confidence soared because I had several girls tell him how "beautiful" he was (his eyes were a very, very light lavender with pure white eyelashes, brows and hair!)


That is so clever of you to do those things. That was a wonderful life lesson that you gave each of these children. I hope that my DD incounters teachers like you.


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> I finished my Robin+5 BIG GIVE outfit today!!  This is for her 11 year old daughter, Morgan.  She's big for her age, so I wanted to make her something that looks like a kid outfit because she has to buy grown-up sizes.  I'm hoping she doesn't think it looks too "little kid-ish".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I thought you'd all appreciate the humor in it, I'm going to post pictures of my very first customs modeling gig! :rotfl: :lmao:  Tessa was my photographer today and she was very excited that the tables were turned!
> 
> [IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v678/hkite/Sewing/th_DSC00217_291x480.jpg
> 
> I thought I should definitely do "The Megan"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a "twirl factor" photo, but you don't need to see me from the back!
> 
> I used the tween flare skirt pattern from ycmt as a base shape for the panels in the skirt.  But, I made them flare out a lot more and I added 2 extra panels to make it big enough.


Heather you absolutely made my whole day!!!! I love the outfit and your modeling skills are just priceless...I love you guys!  



teresajoy said:


> 2.)
> 
> 
> Add me to the
> "I Never Get Joanns Emails" club too! I don't know how many times I've tried signing up. It never works! It's so frustrating! I do keep a link to the current coupons in the bookmaks though. (because another lady keeps one on her blog, and I bookmarked her blog!)


I think to continue getting their mailings and coupons, you have to use each one you get or something. If you skip they drop you I think!  



t-beri said:


> I
> 5.  THERE WAS NO CAKE. Okay, maybe you didn't hear me...THERE WAS NO CAKE!!!!!  ...t.


   After all of that? You have got to be kidding me  

In any case, your DD looks just beautiful and I love the pic of her and Cindy talking!  




HeatherSue said:


>


You are too cute!



jham said:


> I started back on WW a week ago JUST BECAUSE OF THE FEBRUARY DISMEET!! And thanks to you all I lost 5.4 lbs!  I am telling you this so I will have to be accountable to you and I MUST STICK WITH IT THIS TIME!!! :


Congrats Jhammy but you didn't look overweight at all in your pics...where exactly are you finding this "extra weight"???  I hope I can go to the Dismeet too! However I will probably be bringing all of me  



jham said:


> kinda boring, but I was going through my photos and I don't think I posted this one.  I made this skirt for DD10's friend. I made a similar skirt for this girl's  little sister. (oh and this is my pseudo dress form from Hobby Lobby that Sugarbees picked up for me on sale for $25, she has a smaller one that works better for little stuff)


Hey I just bought that same fabric last month on sale at Joanne's so I can make my DD's something this fall with it. I love the skirt you made!



jham said:


> I finished my outfit for Karlyn!  I think...I sorta wish the hem was different on the skirt but not much I can do about that now.  Unless I add yellow ricrac around the bottom  And the Minnie head is supposed to be a little tilted.  It's my first major pieced applique (I think the only other one I did was Cinderella's slipper on the pillow on Lily's zuma pants)


Wow I love the whole thing....the applique and all the details on the skirt...just fabulous. Do you mind if I kinda case the design of the top and skirt? I am making an Ariel and I thought that type of top is so cute with a big twirl patchwork skirt! I bought 7 different fabrics, and rick rack and these cool decorations! Wish me luck!  


t-beri said:


> Ya wanna know something else that's funny.  I look at that beach pic and think "WOW, that wasn't so bad, I thought I was fat, but I looked pretty darn good"  But when we got back from that trip and I saw those photos I swore I was gonna start working out.  I HATED them I thought I was so fat and ugly.  If I had buckled down and started eating right and exercising then I would probably be way hot now.
> ...t.



T...I love your random pics but your words match my sentiments exactly! I have spent my whole life being all different sizes from 6 to 14 and "beat" myself up no matter what my weight. I finally have decided to stop the crazyness and accept myself. I try to eat well but I probably eat way too much.  I congratulate you on trying something and sticking to it!


----------



## SILLYANDI

I just found your thread today and I am in love with all of you! I don't sew much, but I'm totally inspired! 
I LOVE your rules in the top post (no apologies, etc), I think I found a new favorite thread!


----------



## revrob

SILLYANDI said:


> I just found your thread today and I am in love with all of you! I don't sew much, but I'm totally inspired!
> I LOVE your rules in the top post (no apologies, etc), I think I found a new favorite thread!



WELCOME!  So glad you found the thread!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HeatherSue said:


>



American's Next Top Model...watch out for Heather!!!  (great job on the outfit btw)


----------



## t-beri

Well then, welcome 
Feel free to hang around. You might even start to sew. We tend to be contagious! 
Make yourself at home.

...t.


----------



## mrsklamc

Elisa, I'm thinking maybe binder clips would work for making those cards? 

Also- proud of you for learning to snorkel! I did it at Discovery Cove but I kept getting excited and wanting to go down closer to see something-- and then getting a mouthful of salt water.


----------



## minnie2

Piper said:


> When my daughter had to be "patched" in kindergarten, I took a box of patches in and gave one to each of the kids to "try out."  I explained that she needed to wear them to help her eyes get stronger and that was why she needed to sit near the teacher when she read to the class.  It was money well invested.  She never was teased and her teacher said there were no problems.
> 
> I teach Pre-K and I find that if you are open and honest with the kids, they are more accepting than adults!  I had a child with albinism in my class a few years ago.  He needed to wear a hat and prescription sunglasses outside.  I sent home a note telling parents that their children could bring sunglasses and hats to wear outside (with the child's parent's permission.)
> 
> Also his parents were worried that he would feel bad because he looked "different"--instead, his self-confidence soared because I had several girls tell him how "beautiful" he was (his eyes were a very, very light lavender with pure white eyelashes, brows and hair!)


and MEGAwoman
 OMg I am having flash backs to my childhood!   
 I was the kid that was patched.  I started going to the ophthalmologist at 9 months old.  I had lots of eye therapy to straighten and strengthen my eyes.  I started wearing my granny bifocals at 18 months,  I call them granny glasses because that is the only kind they made back in 1973 that would fit me!   I had to take drops for what reason I have no clue but my mom I am sure does.  I was legally blind as a kid.  Needless to say it was a lot of work my mom had to do to help me see better.  At 3 I had one of my lazy eyes corrected in hopes that since I was so young my other eye would fallow. It didn't but the good news is as aI aged my eye site got better!  I had the same eye dr from 9 months until I was in my mid 20's ad moved ti GA.   Any way my point is I can understand the worry you have about your little girl and other kids.  Frankly imo all kids are cruel and you know something your little girl will be just fine!  So what if she has a patch she can tel other kids she is a pirate!   
To be honest when I see little kids with these adorable glasses now adays I love it!  I actually get jealous you should have seen how awful mine were! If I can get my scanner working I will scan some pics for you!  

Because of all of this I can do a cool trick I can switch my lazy eyes!  It drives my eye drs crazy!   Gotta amuse myself some how right


----------



## t-beri

HEY GUYS GUESS WHAT???  The Robin+5 give is almost full!!!   

We just need someone to fill the 3 Autograph book spaces.  The ship date for this give(aug. 1) is creeping up on us so if you can take on just 1 or all 3 of them please stop by the Disboutique board and sign up.  IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHERE TO FIND it just click the half of a Tink in my siggy or any of the boutiquers pink or green tink tags. 

WOOHOO, I'm so excited to have another BIG GIVEalmost complete 

...t.


----------



## t-beri

OH WOW , I got my whole Tink tag back


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jham said:


> I started back on WW a week ago JUST BECAUSE OF THE FEBRUARY DISMEET!! And thanks to you all I lost 5.4 lbs!  I am telling you this so I will have to be accountable to you and I MUST STICK WITH IT THIS TIME!!!



Congrats!!!!  That's wonderful!  I'm 11 pounds down (goal is 20 before Disney)...so I have 6 1/2 weeks to lose 9 pounds!!!  Yikes   I'm going to stop WW and do South Beach for two weeks to jump start my system.  Two weeks w/o caffeine and carbs...I'm going to be a monster!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> Ok. Here are some pics from the party.  My MIL just e-mailed me.  I haven't had a chance to upload my dad's or my camera.



Oh it looks like you had so much fun!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

happy birthday karen

(sorry for the delay...playing catch up today!)


----------



## CastleCreations

mrsklamc said:


> Elisa, I'm thinking maybe binder clips would work for making those cards?
> 
> Also- proud of you for learning to snorkel! I did it at Discovery Cove but I kept getting excited and wanting to go down closer to see something-- and then getting a mouthful of salt water.



I wear contacts and for some reason thought that the mask allowed water in near your eyes.. but now I know that it doesn't work that way...LOL I'm excited to go now...if only I knew how to walk in those flipper things you put on your feet...LOL


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mytwotinks said:


> Weith losing ladies:
> 
> I don't usually post about stuff like this, cause I don't want people to think I'm a weirdo hippy or something, but have you already or have you considered taking all of the HFCS and Hydrogenated oils out of your diets?
> 
> Artificial sweeteners are one of the things that Riley has to avoid and in the process I read up and learned a lot about HFCS (High Fructose Corn Syrup) and it is some nasty stuff.  It makes you crave more and more and more.........
> 
> We recently got back on track after a week of eating too much junk and I can't even tell you the difference I see in the way my girls eat when they have "detoxed."  I can make anything with real sugar and while it sounds good and  we like it, it isn't the same as when we have HFCS in our systems and we think we're gonna die if we don't get something sweet!  Drew ASKED for salad for dinner last night and lunch today.
> 
> We'll never be able to cut it out 100%.  I won't make my kids live like hermits, but I can sure tell when I haven't been careful enough.  I can sooooo tell the difference in myself too.  I made peanut butter cookies (my favorite!!!!) and the batch lasted a week and I think I ate 2.  That is not like me!  I'm the girl who just can't back away from the cookies!!!
> 
> When we originally did this, I lost 10 pounds just because.  I didn't change anything else.  It has also given me the control to eat better when I need to drop a few here and there.  You'll be amazed where you find that nasty stuff when you start looking for it.
> 
> I can help you find stuff without it if anyone is interested.



Heard about the HFCS but not the oils...gotta check that one out.  My problem is that we don't eat sweets (I'm a salty snack kinda gal) but you don't realize what's actually in some of the stuff you are eating.  Like the popcicle that i had the other day with "sugar alcohol" in it...what is that???  (googled it...turns out to be like splenda)


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

SILLYANDI said:


> I just found your thread today and I am in love with all of you! I don't sew much, but I'm totally inspired!
> I LOVE your rules in the top post (no apologies, etc), I think I found a new favorite thread!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

A little while ago I got a familiar knock on the door. It was the children that I babysit and they tell me that I have to babysit another little girl that I don't particularly care for.  Grrrr was my first reaction. So I go over as calmly as I can and talk to the mother of the children that I normally babysit and she informs me that the little girl's mom has run away and the dad doesn't know where she is. Of course I felt bad for her and she is staying here tonight. I just don't like it that this was sprung on me at the very last minute. For right now they are all sitting quietly watching The Lizzie McGuire Movie. I need some magic sent my way that they will stay quiet tonight.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> A little while ago I got a familiar knock on the door. It was the children that I babysit and they tell me that I have to babysit another little girl that I don't particularly care for.  Grrrr was my first reaction. So I go over as calmly as I can and talk to the mother of the children that I normally babysit and she informs me that the little girl's mom has run away and the dad doesn't know where she is. Of course I felt bad for her and she is staying here tonight. I just don't like it that this was sprung on me at the very last minute. For right now they are all sitting quietly watching The Lizzie McGuire Movie. I need some magic sent my way that they will stay quiet tonight.



Pixie dust for you...and this poor baby


----------



## ms_mckenna

Not having a lot of time at the moment going to go back and read later tonight I just wanted to share.  http://home.disney.go.com/shopping/ Has their pjs for 5.99.


----------



## robin09

Hi I just found this thread and love it!  Unfortunately I don't sew, but would love to!  I did buy a machine last year, that just sits on my floor 

Anyway, what made me post was MegaWoman.  I patch my duaghter'  eye and did it daily back when she was 2 and up.  She is now 9 (and a half, as she tells me!)  I was able to get a patch and then made quite a few others, that slipped over her glasses.  She HATES the patches that stick to the skin.  The patches that I made had butterflies, tink.... just about anything... hopefully this helps a little!  



MegaWoman said:


> Hey there, I got back from visiting my parents in the country this weekend and I'm amazed at just how many STUNNING outfits have been posted!  I'll try to do a multi quote later.  Today was doctor appointment day for the kids.  DD (Niamh) saw an Orthoptist.  She already sees an Opthlamologist, and wears glasses, but today they recommended an eye patch as well.  She starts Junior Kindergarten this fall, and now I'm thinking of waiting to send her to school until the following year.  And she asked if I can sew her some patches - I had to tell her no, they need to be the sticky ones.  Man, I feel like merde.  I wore a patch, but I no longer needed it by the time I started Kindergarten.  Kids can be really nasty, so I'm not sure what I'll do.
> 
> Anyway - lots of laundry to do after a great weekend at my parents.  The drive home was awful.  Cottage country traffic, rain and tired people.  We didn't get home until 11pm - I really wish that my parents had moved closer to us.  We're still a 4 hour drive away (towing a tent-trailer, no stops.)
> 
> (Is the disMeet really gonna happen in February?  I've gotta convince DH?)
> 
> Stephanie


----------



## mrsmiller

We had some black outs in Brooklyn and we spent over 26hrs with no lights!!!    we could not sleep it was so hot  and I had to trow away everything in my refrigerator...
Just when I get in my sewing mood again, the light power is so weak that i cannot have more than 2 or 3 appliances  running at a time 

Denise: I live far from green point but is only a train way, so you are invited to my place anytime you come to NY, (maybe we could sneak to Atlantic City for a girl night out ) Hope that Riley is doing much better 

Crystal: Love the beaded bowl If only  I had your talent!!! sending you   and I hope you have a quiet night tonight

Love all the outfits posted I keep telling you gal that I am SO, SO jealous of all you that have princesses 

Heather: Love the outfit!!

Well the batteries in Laptop are dying... so keep sewing ladies (and Gents)


Linnette


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

CastleCreations said:


>



That looks great..she is sure to get lots of attention.



clairemolly said:


>



The dress looks great, and Molly is so adorable!  Isn't 5 year old funny? I have an almost 5 year who does all kind of interesting pose as well.



Cheeseball said:


>



I love how that turn out!



clairemolly said:


>



Very cute. I bought that green pooh bear fabric and it it is still sitting there since I had no idea what to do with it.



sohappy said:


>



Your boys are adorable..love those Wall-E shirts.  Did you use Wall-E panels, or is that embroidered/appliqued?  Love how it looks!



luvinyou said:


>



That looks great! She is going to love it.




Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thank you...are the patterns on YCMT easy to follow?  I haven't purchased one yet.  Do you need a ruffler for the top???



I love YCMT patterns, very easy to follow especially ones by CarlaC, and I recently bought some by Sewsensible and it is pretty good as well!



Cheeseball said:


> Love them! Great job!!   I'm hoping to make a matching outfit for my daughter and her stuffed alligator soon.



I love making my kids matching outfits..I am pretty sure soon they won't want ot be matching, so I am taking the opportunity to make as many as i can now.



Jen117 said:


>



Very cute and love the Strawberry Shortcake outfit..my dd loves Strawberry shortcake.





minnie2 said:


> It came out great!  What patter did you use for that white jacket or is that part of the dress?



It's part of the dress..I use CarlaC peasant top/dress pattern.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I didn't   I signed up ages ago for JoAnn's coupons and haven't gotten a singe one yet .  I think I need to re-sign up.





HeatherSue said:


> No, I never get the JoAnn e-mails.  I'll have to sign up again!



I get Joann's coupon all the time, but never get Hancock.  I keep signing up but still don't get them.



Cheeseball said:


>



Do you have a Party City by you?  I think they might have them.



HeatherSue said:


>



That looks great!!!  You look great in that outfit, too!!  


jham said:


> I started back on WW a week ago JUST BECAUSE OF THE FEBRUARY DISMEET!! And thanks to you all I lost 5.4 lbs!  I am telling you this so I will have to be accountable to you and I MUST STICK WITH IT THIS TIME!!!



I just started back on WW again as well couple weeks ago after re-joining...who knows how many times, and kept telling myself that I must stick to it and no more quitting!!! Everytime I quit, I gain some..and now I need to lose at least about 25 lbs...!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

oh thanks...that reminds me...nobody answered the 2nd part of my question.  Do you need a ruffler for the Simply Sweet pattern on YCMT?  I have  rediculously old sewing machine (guess what I'm asking for for my bday???).


----------



## sohappy

CastleCreations said:


> I wear contacts and for some reason thought that the mask allowed water in near your eyes.. but now I know that it doesn't work that way...LOL I'm excited to go now...if only I knew how to walk in those flipper things you put on your feet...LOL



You walk backwards- then you don't trip.  That is what they taught us in lifeguard training.



Tinka_Belle said:


> A little while ago I got a familiar knock on the door. It was the children that I babysit and they tell me that I have to babysit another little girl that I don't particularly care for.  Grrrr was my first reaction. So I go over as calmly as I can and talk to the mother of the children that I normally babysit and she informs me that the little girl's mom has run away and the dad doesn't know where she is. Of course I felt bad for her and she is staying here tonight. I just don't like it that this was sprung on me at the very last minute. For right now they are all sitting quietly watching The Lizzie McGuire Movie. I need some magic sent my way that they will stay quiet tonight.



Good luck tonight.  I hope they stay quiet for you.  You are a saint!


----------



## sheridee32

here is my latest creation i am taking it to a show labor day if i dont sell it first, if it doesnt sell then my dgd will take it on our trip
sheri


----------



## Tinka_Belle

sheridee32 said:


> here is my latest creation i am taking it to a show labor day if i dont sell it first, if it doesnt sell then my dgd will take it on our trip
> sheri


That is very cute. I hope that you can sell it. Surely you could get a pretty good amount for it.


----------



## sohappy

ohhh, ooohhh, pick me, pick me!  I wanna play the random picture game!  Here are some things I have in photobucket-

some pictures my parents had made of the boys- 
a very southern picture





and one of us together (pic of a pic)





and just the boys- the snap right after this caught the boys kissing sooooo cute





Cooper when I straightened his hair (he decided he didn't want curls anymore).  For the record, I LOVE the curls





A few pics from the 4th









some treats for Jackson's halloween party at school (apples, pb, and marshmallows)





Jackson on his first day of preK (look how little- those are 3T shorts and he still wears them!!)





Cooper just before the guests arrived for his first birthday party- think he got into the cupcakes?





Jackson at my sister's wedding













OK enough randomness- back to your regularly scheduled program.

If you are bored- *check out my trip report-* Just updated today!!  I don't know how to change the title when I update, sorry.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1882055


----------



## sohappy

sheridee32 said:


> here is my latest creation i am taking it to a show labor day if i dont sell it first, if it doesnt sell then my dgd will take it on our trip
> sheri



That is soooo cute.  If it were mine, I wouldn't know if I would be able to part with it.  I tried to think of something, anything, to do with the dwarfs for a boy.  In the end, I thought of nothing.

Heather, I learned to use the thumbnail just for you!


----------



## LisaZoe

ms_mckenna said:


> OK and even though I should not get myself in this mode I will. Did you do customs if you had an infant in the park with you? And if you did what would you do for a 5 month old?



I think a onsie with matching shorts (or skirt for a girl) would be really cute and simple. The onsie could have a Mickey silhouette of the fabric from the shorts. 



t-beri said:


> HEY GUYS GUESS WHAT???  The Robin+5 give is almost full!!!



I picked up the tees for the family tonight. I was able to get the favorite colors for most of them but couldn't find any dark purple. I'm considering dying a blue tee to see how it comes out.


----------



## MegaWoman

Piper said:


> When my daughter had to be "patched" in kindergarten, I took a box of patches in and gave one to each of the kids to "try out."  I explained that she needed to wear them to help her eyes get stronger and that was why she needed to sit near the teacher when she read to the class.  It was money well invested.  She never was teased and her teacher said there were no problems.
> 
> I teach Pre-K and I find that if you are open and honest with the kids, they are more accepting than adults!  I had a child with albinism in my class a few years ago.  He needed to wear a hat and prescription sunglasses outside.  I sent home a note telling parents that their children could bring sunglasses and hats to wear outside (with the child's parent's permission.)
> 
> Also his parents were worried that he would feel bad because he looked "different"--instead, his self-confidence soared because I had several girls tell him how "beautiful" he was (his eyes were a very, very light lavender with pure white eyelashes, brows and hair!)



I love this idea!  I will bring it up with the teacher!



minnie2 said:


> and MEGAwoman
> OMg I am having flash backs to my childhood!
> I was the kid that was patched.  I started going to the ophthalmologist at 9 months old.  I had lots of eye therapy to straighten and strengthen my eyes.  I started wearing my granny bifocals at 18 months,  I call them granny glasses because that is the only kind they made back in 1973 that would fit me!   I had to take drops for what reason I have no clue but my mom I am sure does.  I was legally blind as a kid.  Needless to say it was a lot of work my mom had to do to help me see better.  At 3 I had one of my lazy eyes corrected in hopes that since I was so young my other eye would fallow. It didn't but the good news is as aI aged my eye site got better!  I had the same eye dr from 9 months until I was in my mid 20's ad moved ti GA.   Any way my point is I can understand the worry you have about your little girl and other kids.  Frankly imo all kids are cruel and you know something your little girl will be just fine!  So what if she has a patch she can tel other kids she is a pirate!
> To be honest when I see little kids with these adorable glasses now adays I love it!  I actually get jealous you should have seen how awful mine were! If I can get my scanner working I will scan some pics for you!
> 
> Because of all of this I can do a cool trick I can switch my lazy eyes!  It drives my eye drs crazy!   Gotta amuse myself some how right



I started seeing a paediatric opthamologist with I was about 9 months too!  I started wearing glasses when I was two, and I hear you on the UGLY 70's glasses!  So when it was time for DD to get her's in May DH and I decided that $$$ wasn't an option - just get her what made her feel like a princess.  So she picked out two pairs, one pink and one purple, and she looks gorgeous!  



robin09 said:


> Hi I just found this thread and love it!  Unfortunately I don't sew, but would love to!  I did buy a machine last year, that just sits on my floor
> 
> Anyway, what made me post was MegaWoman.  I patch my duaghter'  eye and did it daily back when she was 2 and up.  She is now 9 (and a half, as she tells me!)  I was able to get a patch and then made quite a few others, that slipped over her glasses.  She HATES the patches that stick to the skin.  The patches that I made had butterflies, tink.... just about anything... hopefully this helps a little!



I asked about this - but they need her to wear the sticky ones for now.  I'm looking for the cute printed ones, but I'm not sure if I can buy them in Canada or if I have to order them from the USA.


Thanks for all your kind words.  You are all amazing!

Stephanie


----------



## jham

Jen117 said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this outfit.  The applique is very similar to the one I plan to do.  Where did you get the medium sized Minnie Dot.  I love that size but have never found it.



Thanks!  I found it at a quilt store near me.  It was 60" wide and only $5.something a yard.  Sadly I was there last week and they didn't have any more.  I may have to go back and beg them to reorder, but I doubt they will.  I think they have 3 stores though so maybe I'll have them check the other two.  



twob4him said:


> Congrats Jhammy but you didn't look overweight at all in your pics...where exactly are you finding this "extra weight"???  I hope I can go to the Dismeet too! However I will probably be bringing all of me
> [/SIZE]
> 
> Wow I love the whole thing....the applique and all the details on the skirt...just fabulous. Do you mind if I kinda case the design of the top and skirt? I am making an Ariel and I thought that type of top is so cute with a big twirl patchwork skirt! I bought 7 different fabrics, and rick rack and these cool decorations! Wish me luck!



     I don't know what pictures you were looking at, but sadly you are VERY mistaken.  

That outfit would be cool in an Ariel theme!  I want to make Lily a Cinderella version but my problem is it will be too chilly for that style of top in February (probably).  I wonder if it would look weird with a peasant top underneath?



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Congrats!!!!  That's wonderful!  I'm 11 pounds down (goal is 20 before Disney)...so I have 6 1/2 weeks to lose 9 pounds!!!  Yikes   I'm going to stop WW and do South Beach for two weeks to jump start my system.  Two weeks w/o caffeine and carbs...I'm going to be a monster!!!!



   You can do it!!! I hate when you hit those brick walls.  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I just started back on WW again as well couple weeks ago after re-joining...who knows how many times, and kept telling myself that I must stick to it and no more quitting!!! Everytime I quit, I gain some..and now I need to lose at least about 25 lbs...!



You don't quit and I won't either, deal??  I am laughingly (because of how overweight I am now) a lifetime member.  They didn't even charge me for all new materials  



sheridee32 said:


> here is my latest creation i am taking it to a show labor day if i dont sell it first, if it doesnt sell then my dgd will take it on our trip
> sheri



That's really cool!  I love the dwarves.



sohappy said:


> ohhh, ooohhh, pick me, pick me!  I wanna play the random picture game!  Here are some things I have in photobucket-



Okay, I'm too lazy to th_ all those but Lily really loved the pictures of the boys!  I was telling her about them and she said "Cooper?  That's my Cooper!"  Somehow she knows we've been talking about them behind their backs.


----------



## jham

Just because it's cute...   

A few days ago I was in the other room and went to check on Lily and found this:






She said "We're having a tea party!"  She set everything up and somewhere  found bibs for all her babies all by herself.


----------



## mytwotinks

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Heard about the HFCS but not the oils...gotta check that one out.  My problem is that we don't eat sweets (I'm a salty snack kinda gal) but you don't realize what's actually in some of the stuff you are eating.  Like the popcicle that i had the other day with "sugar alcohol" in it...what is that???  (googled it...turns out to be like splenda)



You'd be amazed how many things the HFCS is in.  Bread crumbs, tomato sauces, salad dressings, bread, really almost everything.  

The hydrogenated oil is really bad stuff.  I learned a lot in the book, "You on a Diet."  It scared me off of the stuff.  It is so bad for you that it is actually not legal to sell it in Europe.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Sorry I have fallen behind again......SO many cute outfits have been posted.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> oh thanks...that reminds me...nobody answered the 2nd part of my question.  Do you need a ruffler for the Simply Sweet pattern on YCMT?  I have  rediculously old sewing machine (guess what I'm asking for for my bday???).


Absolutely NOT!!!  



LisaZoe said:


> I picked up the tees for the family tonight. I was able to get the favorite colors for most of them but couldn't find any dark purple. I'm considering dying a blue tee to see how it comes out.


I have had very good service from www.jiffyshirts.com


----------



## mytwotinks

minnie2 said:


> Once you get used to reading the labels you will know what to look for and it will go much faster!



You are right.  I shouldn't discourage people from trying.  Honestly after a few trips to the store, you can get through pretty quickly.  Riley even knows what to look for.  She knows that she feels better when she is careful and she very rarely complains.  Whatever she can't have, we find another option.


----------



## LisaZoe

AQW said:


> I've been meaning to ask this question:
> 
> What does your stash look like?  How much fabric do you have, and how is it stored/organized?  Any photos to share?


 
I'm afraid my stash has outgrown my current organization/space. Here's a photo of about half of what I have - this is what I consider my working stash. The other fabric is older stuff that I need to purge soon. It's so hard to let go of any fabric - even when I'm unlikely to use it in my lifetime. You never know, with the prices vintage fabric gets, my stash could be Zoe's nest egg for when I'm gone. 








revrob said:


> I have the cards from www.polarnotions.com  I LOVE them!  I roll my fabric on to the cards, and stand them up like books on a bookshelf.  I have one 5 shelf bookcase full.  I need to purchase a second bookcase - I am fairly sure that I could fill a second at least half way.



Oh man, I need some of those but I think I'd have to get 3 or 4 cases at least. Of course then I'd need to remove the books from my bookcases and find a new home for those. Hmm, maybe I can sell the books at a local used book store and use that to help finance the purchase of the fabric bolt thingies. I've also seriously considered purging most of my clothes that are in the armoire in the photo above so I can put fabric in that. I am so tired of having to try to pull fabric from the bottom of a 3+ foot stack of fabric. On more than one occasion, I've had small avalanches of cotton as I tried to extract fabric near the bottom.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> oh thanks...that reminds me...nobody answered the 2nd part of my question.  Do you need a ruffler for the Simply Sweet pattern on YCMT?  I have  rediculously old sewing machine (guess what I'm asking for for my bday???).



Nah.  I have a ruffler but prefer to do it old-school.  The ruffler is never at the right length for me and looks a bit more like pleating than ruffling.

Run a basting stitch inside the seam line.  (longest stitch length you've got).  Pull on one end of one thread and start to gather.  Carefully, because if the thread snaps you'll not be happy!  Gather it to the length you want, tie off the ends.  Pin it to the bodice and sew away.


----------



## LisaZoe

lovesdumbo said:


> I have had very good service from www.jiffyshirts.com



THANK YOU!!! I'd never seen that site and will definitely be bookmarking it. I'm trying to wean myself off using purchased tees to make more of my own because it's just gotten so hard to find the colors/sizes/style I need when I need them. However, I do sometimes get requests for adult sizes so this would be a good resource.


----------



## lovesdumbo

jham said:


> Thanks!  I found it at a quilt store near me.  It was 60" wide and only $5.something a yard.  Sadly I was there last week and they didn't have any more.  I may have to go back and beg them to reorder, but I doubt they will.  I think they have 3 stores though so maybe I'll have them check the other two.



I got one that looks a lot like that at www.fabrichound.com thanks to someone who posted here.  Of course it is more than $5/yd.


----------



## mytwotinks

t-beri said:


> Denise.
> Sugar is a huge problem for me.  I am a total addict.  We struggle constantly between the way I'd like to eat and the way my husband LIKES to eat.  The sugar is one reason I've started back on SB- I have to cut it out.  WW works for some people b/c it is flexible.  BUT not me, if I know that I can eat it I will and I will probably eat more than I should. There are some things that are never allowed in my house, like OREOS. I can't eat 2 of them, I have to eat like, an entire sleeve of them   I know better, I leave them alone.
> 
> I really struggle w/ cutting out the sugar. I HATE using chemically altered stuff BUT by the same token I don't want all of the calories from the real stuff either. And I am a sugar JUNKIE so cutting it out flat is UNTHINKABLE. I like some "raw" type sugars or cane juice but I really don't know where to stand on using them.  Diet systems and books never mention them and health food guides never want to consider a middle ground...which is why you're afraid you'll sound like a nut.  I feel the same way.  We cut out chemical cleaners and are trying to limit processed foods too, but we're busy and you can't always cook the way you'd like due to time or financial restraints and in that naturalistic world very few people will help guide you to a middle ground.  I know Clared can probably shed a little light on that....I noticed she uses organic fabrics (another thing I'd like to look into....I found some great biodegradable screen printing inks and would like to do some organic kids stuff)  so she probably eats more organically too (just an assumption) so if you have something to offer us Clare, speak up!!



Tiffani, I bet that what you are really addicted to is the HFCS!  Honestly.  I think it is worth a try.  If you really watched EVERYTHING and cut it out I really think that you would be surprised by the fact that you could eat A cookie and drink A soda without binging.  I speak from experience.  I have battled an addiction to sugar for years.  I couldn't even have cans of soda in my house because I would drink them until I had sores from the sugar in my mouth.  I had zero self control.  I was really ashamed of it too.  You don't have to cut out sweets, just the fake, overprocessed stuff.  It's all still junk food, but it can be junk food that doesn't call your name at night!

You sound so much like me.  I really want to encourage you to try it.  I have gone from a 12 to a 6 and have changed nothing but this.  I'm not an especially healthy eater either.  I do crave much healthier things now than I did before though.  One of my favorite treats right now is a sliced up apple with organic peanut butter to dip it in.  I was thirsty when we got home from the pool and I WANTED water even though we had soda (Fritz's made with sugar not HFCS) in the fridge.  It sounds so silly to even say, but it changed my life.

I think that by eating "real" foods, you are more satisfied and therefore craving less.  I used to eat a cookie (processed and full of chemicals0 and then keep going back all night for "one" more over and over.  Now I can eat a cookie and for the rest of the night I am satisfied.  

I sound like a cheerleader right now.  I don't want to come across like I think other people are "wrong", it just amazed me how easy it can be to stop filling myself full of garbage!  I never thought I would get there.


----------



## sheridee32

Lisazoe my stash looks like yours and i just keep buying it, if none of children take up my habit than i hope one of my grandaughters takes an intrest
Sheri


----------



## mytwotinks

GoofyG said:


> I'm interested in all that you do.  I pretty picky on what my kids eat.  Also my DD2 is allergic to milk, so i'm sosoososososo use to reading labels.  There is alot of food out there that contains milk or a form of it.  You could PM me if you like.



You would probably not have a hard time since you are already reading labels.  I have cut out HFCS and all hydrogenated oils.  When I buy oil for baking I buy canola, but I try to use butter whenever I can.  Basically it means making some things myself.  I have a breadmaker that I have started using again.  I can buy bread, but that is one of the hardest things to find.  I have to go to Wild Oats or a bakery.  Target has one (archer farms brand), but it is sold out a lot of the time.

If you try to think "real" food, that will be it basically in a nutshell.  Real maple syrup is o.k., Mrs. Butterworths is not.  Real butter is o.k., Parkay is not.  Lots of convenience foods are made with "fake" stuff, but there is getting to be more and more available.  Looking for organic is good.  Those are generally within our guidelines.  I find a lot at Costco.

A lot of the stuff is more expensive so it will seem at first like you are going to be spending tons more on food.  What I have found is that when you factor in the lack of craving it 24/7 the stuff lasts longer.  We have some fruit leather (our replacement for fruit snacks) that I bought at the begining of summer that the girls forgot were there.  It's not that they don't like them, they just don't beg for snack food the way they used to.

You just have to read every label at first.  I have been shocked at the places I have found it.  Some things that I considered healthy are hiding a lot of "junk" in them!  I just wanted to do this for my girls.  I want them to want to eat right.  I don't want it to be a punishment like it was for me when I was a kid.


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> I'm afraid my stash has outgrown my current organization/space. Here's a photo of about half of what I have - this is what I consider my working stash. The other fabric is older stuff that I need to purge soon. It's so hard to let go of any fabric - even when I'm unlikely to use it in my lifetime. You never know, with the prices vintage fabric gets, my stash could be Zoe's nest egg for when I'm gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I need some of those but I think I'd have to get 3 or 4 cases at least. Of course then I'd need to remove the books from my bookcases and find a new home for those. Hmm, maybe I can sell the books at a local used book store and use that to help finance the purchase of the fabric bolt thingies. I've also seriously considered purging most of my clothes that are in the armoire in the photo above so I can put fabric in that. I am so tired of having to try to pull fabric from the bottom of a 3+ foot stack of fabric. On more than one occasion, I've had small avalanches of cotton as I tried to extract fabric near the bottom.



I started with one set, then ordered a second, and was sick when I had to order a third.  I'm not ordering any more.  I'm trying to convince myself that I won't buy any more - that if I have more fabric than cards, that I'll have to use up fabric to make room for new.  We'll see how that works!


----------



## mytwotinks

revrob said:


> I started with one set, then ordered a second, and was sick when I had to order a third.  I'm not ordering any more.  I'm trying to convince myself that I won't buy any more - that if I have more fabric than cards, that I'll have to use up fabric to make room for new.  We'll see how that works!



I am totally getting some of those!!!!!

I try and try to keep all of mine folded, but I am going to have to admit defeat!  It is a losing battle and I am giving up.  I already have my stash on book shelves, so those will be perfect.


----------



## revrob

mytwotinks said:


> You would probably not have a hard time since you are already reading labels.  I have cut out HFCS and all hydrogenated oils.  When I buy oil for baking I buy canola, but I try to use butter whenever I can.  Basically it means making some things myself.  I have a breadmaker that I have started using again.  I can buy bread, but that is one of the hardest things to find.  I have to go to Wild Oats or a bakery.  Target has one (archer farms brand), but it is sold out a lot of the time.
> 
> If you try to think "real" food, that will be it basically in a nutshell.  Real maple syrup is o.k., Mrs. Butterworths is not.  Real butter is o.k., Parkay is not.  Lots of convenience foods are made with "fake" stuff, but there is getting to be more and more available.  Looking for organic is good.  Those are generally within our guidelines.  I find a lot at Costco.
> 
> A lot of the stuff is more expensive so it will seem at first like you are going to be spending tons more on food.  What I have found is that when you factor in the lack of craving it 24/7 the stuff lasts longer.  We have some fruit leather (our replacement for fruit snacks) that I bought at the begining of summer that the girls forgot were there.  It's not that they don't like them, they just don't beg for snack food the way they used to.
> 
> You just have to read every label at first.  I have been shocked at the places I have found it.  Some things that I considered healthy are hiding a lot of "junk" in them!  I just wanted to do this for my girls.  I want them to want to eat right.  I don't want it to be a punishment like it was for me when I was a kid.



I hate to sound stupid - but when I'm reading the labels, what am I looking for?  I want to make sure that there is no HFCS (is it listed like that?  or is it listed as High Fructose Corn Syrup?) and no hydrogenated oil?  Is there a place to find a list of things that are good?  Or do you just have to check everything?


----------



## Cheeseball

disneymommieof2 said:


>




 Wow, that is a lot of fabric!!! Feel free to send some my way, I thought I had a big stash since I raided Hancocks last week, but it's not even a tote full! I can't show my husband that picture, he would freak out (because he knows that is our future!!)  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I wanted to throw in my 2 cents about HFCS. A few times in the past couple of years, I have gone "all natural" in my eating. I cut out ANYTHING that has any sort of chemical or unrecognizable ingredient in it. It immediately gets rid of all of my chocolate cravings (which is what has caused my weight problem) and I always lose a few pounds. But I find that I get sick easier, I'm more moody, feel depressed more, and have very little energy. It's so strange, it's the opposite of what I would expect and eventually I give it up and go back to eating whatever. I love the fact that my cravings clear up and that I lose a few pounds, but I hate feeling moody, sad and low on energy because I'm normally a pretty happy go lucky, laid back person. I feel the best when I go vegetarian/vegan. I eat a lot of raw, natural, organic foods, but I keep my chocolate around!!  

I'm actually going to go back to being a vegetarian I told my husband tonight. I've been an off/on veggie for years, since I was 13. I'm tired of meat, it's making me sick when I eat it, and I'm reading to try to get some weight off again. I've been overweight since I was a child, so I'm so sick of dieting that I have a hard time sticking to one, but I'd love to get a few pounds off before Disney in Sept. We have a Wii Fit now, and I love it! It'll help me tone up without suffering out in the July/August heat. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I had something else to say, but I forgot what, so I'll leave it at that.  

Renae


----------



## mytwotinks

revrob said:


> I hate to sound stupid - but when I'm reading the labels, what am I looking for?  I want to make sure that there is no HFCS (is it listed like that?  or is it listed as High Fructose Corn Syrup?) and no hydrogenated oil?  Is there a place to find a list of things that are good?  Or do you just have to check everything?



Honestly "good" is so subjective with all of the crazy diets out there that I haven't found a really great list so far.  Plus companies change formulas so the list may not be accurate after a little time had passed.

The label will say either HFCS or High Fructose Corn syrup.  Sometimes things have this and sugar, sometimes it replaces the sugar all together.

The oil will be listed as Hydrogenated oil or partially hydrogenated oil.  You can also make sure that there are no trans fats, but this isn't a completely safe way to check because they are not obligated to list it if it is under a certain amount and any is HORRIBLE!

I know that a lot of people count grams of sugar in stuff too.  I'm sure that is great and I should probably be doing it, but I don't because we honestly just don't pig out on stuff the way we used to.  I know when we are eating sugar and I limit how often and how much, I just don't stress over it.


----------



## mytwotinks

Cheeseball said:


> :I wanted to throw in my 2 cents about HFCS. A few times in the past couple of years, I have gone "all natural" in my eating. I cut out ANYTHING that has any sort of chemical or unrecognizable ingredient in it. It immediately gets rid of all of my chocolate cravings (which is what has caused my weight problem) and I always lose a few pounds. But I find that I get sick easier, I'm more moody, feel depressed more, and have very little energy. It's so strange, it's the opposite of what I would expect and eventually I give it up and go back to eating whatever. I love the fact that my cravings clear up and that I lose a few pounds, but I hate feeling moody, sad and low on energy because I'm normally a pretty happy go lucky, laid back person. I feel the best when I go vegetarian/vegan. I eat a lot of raw, natural, organic foods, but I keep my chocolate around!!
> 
> I'm actually going to go back to being a vegetarian I told my husband tonight. I've been an off/on veggie for years, since I was 13. I'm tired of meat, it's making me sick when I eat it, and I'm reading to try to get some weight off again. I've been overweight since I was a child, so I'm so sick of dieting that I have a hard time sticking to one, but I'd love to get a few pounds off before Disney in Sept. We have a Wii Fit now, and I love it! It'll help me tone up without suffering out in the July/August heat.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I had something else to say, but I forgot what, so I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Renae



I've never gotten ambitious enough to cut out EVERYTHING!  I don't know what we'd eat if I did!!!   I'm sure I should, I just have to take the some is better than none approach.  

I have just the opposite reaction though.  When I am eating too much junk I just can't even get excited about anything.  I have done a ton of sewing this week and I really believe it's because last week we got back on track.

I read a book that basically said you shouldn't be eating anything that won't rot.  I believe it, I just couldn't do it.

We got wii fit in May too!  I am the hula hoop champ in my house!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

mytwotinks said:


> Honestly "good" is so subjective with all of the crazy diets out there that I haven't found a really great list so far.  Plus companies change formulas so the list may not be accurate after a little time had passed.
> 
> The label will say either HFCS or High Fructose Corn syrup.  Sometimes things have this and sugar, sometimes it replaces the sugar all together.
> 
> The oil will be listed as Hydrogenated oil or partially hydrogenated oil.  You can also make sure that there are no trans fats, but this isn't a completely safe way to check because they are not obligated to list it if it is under a certain amount and any is HORRIBLE!
> 
> I know that a lot of people count grams of sugar in stuff too.  I'm sure that is great and I should probably be doing it, but I don't because we honestly just don't pig out on stuff the way we used to.  I know when we are eating sugar and I limit how often and how much, I just don't stress over it.



I read labels now due to allergies (I read more in the grocery than the libraryLOL), but I don't know that I could go without my diet pepsi. And if I could I don't think I would be a nice person. I never really thought of it as an "addiction". Maybe more as world peace LOL.   I guess I should not mention that I have recently gone from Diet Pepsi to Diet Pepsi MAX 

The problem I have is always having to tell Morgan she can't have something. I was surprised at the number of things that have apple in them. And they don't always say APPLE sometimes they just say "natural flavors" and we find out too late what they REALLY mean is Apple!


----------



## mytwotinks

livndisney said:


> I read labels now due to allergies (I read more in the grocery than the libraryLOL), but I don't know that I could go without my diet pepsi. And if I could I don't think I would be a nice person. I never really thought of it as an "addiction". Maybe more as world peace LOL.   I guess I should not mention that I have recently gone from Diet Pepsi to Diet Pepsi MAX
> 
> The problem I have is always having to tell Morgan she can't have something. I was surprised at the number of things that have apple in them. And they don't always say APPLE sometimes they just say "natural flavors" and we find out too late what they REALLY mean is Apple!



I have never heard of an apple allergy.  That stinks because everything says "natural flavorings" even when it probably doesn't have any in it!  They cover their rears that way.  Just like nuts.  I was talking to a mom and she says that a lot of the things that say they are made in a plant with nuts aren't.  It's just easier to put that on everything than figure out what is what.

Riley isn't supposed to have red food dye.  That is in sooooo much stuff.  Some of the dumbest things too.  It makes me so mad when I end up with something that it never even crossed my mind to check.  The funny thing is that the soda we buy comes in strawberry and that doesn't have it, but the grape does!  The orange doesn't have it either.  I don't know how they make pink and orange without red #40 when almost everything else in the universe has it in there!!!!


----------



## Cheeseball

sheridee32 said:


>



Wow, that is soooo cute!! I love it!!



sohappy said:


>



Cute pictures! I enjoyed them, especially the little cupcake culprit!  



jham said:


> J



How adorable!!!  I wish I could happen upon my girls having a tea party. Usually when I find them doing something on their own, it involves the litter box or toilet.  



t-beri said:


>



Looks like fun, and your daughter is a doll!!



jham said:


>



Love it! You did a really great job!



disneymommieof2 said:


>



Great pictures! Looks like everyone had a great time! The pirate ship is awesome! 



jham said:


> ]



That skirt is gorgeous!! Awesome job!!

Renae


----------



## Cheeseball

mytwotinks said:


> I've never gotten ambitious enough to cut out EVERYTHING!  I don't know what we'd eat if I did!!!   I'm sure I should, I just have to take the some is better than none approach.
> 
> I have just the opposite reaction though.  When I am eating too much junk I just can't even get excited about anything.  I have done a ton of sewing this week and I really believe it's because last week we got back on track.
> 
> I read a book that basically said you shouldn't be eating anything that won't rot.  I believe it, I just couldn't do it.
> 
> We got wii fit in May too!  I am the hula hoop champ in my house!!!!!



Yeah, I really think the reason I feel so bad is withdrawls. I'm totally addicted to sweets and sugar, and I think without it, I go through a withdrawl period. If I could stick to it long enough to get past it, I'd probably feel great! But seems like everytime I go "all natural" or find a diet I'm doing good at, I end up pregnant and start eating everything in sight!  

We ate lots of fruits, veggies, and organic/natural pasta, chips, cereal, etc. I cooked a lot (I still make homemade bread), but I would make everything from scratch. It was delicious, but exhausting, too time-consuming, and my grocery bill would triple which we just can't afford right now. So I try to balance our diet with 80% good foods, and 20% cheap foods, lol, and it seems to work for now. I'm not losing weight, but I'm not gaining either, so that's good!  

Renae


----------



## ncmomof2

I found this thead a week ago and you all are amazing!  I have been inspired to make clothes for my little girl.  I have in the past made curtains, bedskirts, wallhanging, etc but never clothes.  This week I have made several things!  Not all turned out great but they are wearable.  I want to make her an outfit for each day of our trip to DW in Sept.  Thanks for the ideas and inspiration!


----------



## livndisney

mytwotinks said:


> I have never heard of an apple allergy.  That stinks because everything says "natural flavorings" even when it probably doesn't have any in it!  They cover their rears that way.  Just like nuts.  I was talking to a mom and she says that a lot of the things that say they are made in a plant with nuts aren't.  It's just easier to put that on everything than figure out what is what.
> 
> Riley isn't supposed to have red food dye.  That is in sooooo much stuff.  Some of the dumbest things too.  It makes me so mad when I end up with something that it never even crossed my mind to check.  The funny thing is that the soda we buy comes in strawberry and that doesn't have it, but the grape does!  The orange doesn't have it either.  I don't know how they make pink and orange without red #40 when almost everything else in the universe has it in there!!!!



The funny thing is Morgan and I are BOTH allergic to Apple. (Figure THAT one out LOL). We both have different reactions thankfully. Mine are more severe, hers more annoying (hives). I grew into my allergy, I hope she OUTGROWS hers.

WOW red food dye is everywhere.   to Riley!


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Hey ladies! I have been lurking on this thread for a while. All of you make such wonderful clothes! You have inspired me and I bought a bunch of fabric this week and I WILL make some stuff!!!!  Tonight I made a tutu bottom for my DD's birthday outfit and it came out great! I am on my way! Hopefully when I have questions (and I am sure I will!) you ladies would be so kind as to help me. You really have some talent on this thread!


----------



## Cheeseball

ncmomof2 said:


> I found this thead a week ago and you all are amazing!  I have been inspired to make clothes for my little girl.  I have in the past made curtains, bedskirts, wallhanging, etc but never clothes.  This week I have made several things!  Not all turned out great but they are wearable.  I want to make her an outfit for each day of our trip to DW in Sept.  Thanks for the ideas and inspiration!



You sound like me about 3-4 weeks ago!  I too had made other things, but not much in the way of clothing, and now I'm a sewing fool! (and pantsless too!  ) I'm making outfits for each day of our trip in Sept for my girls. Break out the camera, we'd love to see what you've created!!  

Renae


----------



## twob4him

minnie2 said:


> and MEGAwoman
> OMg I am having flash backs to my childhood!
> I was the kid that was patched.  I started going to the ophthalmologist at 9 months old.  I had lots of eye therapy to straighten and strengthen my eyes.  I started wearing my granny bifocals at 18 months,  I call them granny glasses because that is the only kind they made back in 1973 that would fit me!   I had to take drops for what reason I have no clue but my mom I am sure does.  I was legally blind as a kid.  Needless to say it was a lot of work my mom had to do to help me see better.  At 3 I had one of my lazy eyes corrected in hopes that since I was so young my other eye would fallow. It didn't but the good news is as aI aged my eye site got better!  I had the same eye dr from 9 months until I was in my mid 20's ad moved ti GA.   Any way my point is I can understand the worry you have about your little girl and other kids.  Frankly imo all kids are cruel and you know something your little girl will be just fine!  So what if she has a patch she can tel other kids she is a pirate!
> To be honest when I see little kids with these adorable glasses now adays I love it!  I actually get jealous you should have seen how awful mine were! If I can get my scanner working I will scan some pics for you!
> 
> Because of all of this I can do a cool trick I can switch my lazy eyes!  It drives my eye drs crazy!   Gotta amuse myself some how right


My DD 3 wouldn't walk when she was 1 even though I knew she could. At her doctors appointment at 15 months I mentioned that she would cruise a lot and could walk but wouldn't walk across the room or anything. She was also crossing her eyes A LOT!!! As it turns out, she was almost blind to things nearby hence the apprehension about walking. Her one eye was really bad too. So she had drops in her good eye to strengthen her "bad eye", then a patch, then finally eye surgery. I go every 3 or 4 months for an eye check-up and she has really improved with glasses. The doctor says she may improve as she gets older to the point of not needing her glasses at all!  
So here she is now:

Without glasses (can you see her crossing her left eye?)






And with glasses










> QUOTE=sohappy;26390811]ohhh, ooohhh, pick me, pick me!  I wanna play the random picture game!  Here are some things I have in photobucket-
> 
> some pictures my parents had made of the boys-
> a very southern picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of us together (pic of a pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just the boys- the snap right after this caught the boys kissing sooooo cute



Ohhhh those pics are just adorable!  



> some treats for Jackson's halloween party at school (apples, pb, and marshmallows)


What a great idea!!!  
[/QUOTE]
I just loved the pics...and I can't wait to read your trippie again...I am still not caught up!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I love most of you and I certainly don't want this to be the end of my modeling career.  So, here is a double chin and twirl factor picture.  I'm still not posting the one from behind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta tell yah, it was a lot of fun making something that I could fit into!


YOU TWIRL GIRL!!!! I should have made you try that on when I was over today! 



Cheeseball said:


>


That is super cute Renae! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> Whew! It was a BUSY weekend. We all survived the party even though mother nature was threatening to drowned us in buckets and buckets of rain!! It did finally stop raining after about the first hour of the party and then the sun came out and the kids got to play on the pirate ship. We also went to see Wall- E yesterday. Although I forgot to have lucas wear his wall-e outfit-
> Here's the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The party looks like it was so much fun Anna!!! That pirate ship is just too cool!!!





jham said:


> kinda boring, but I was going through my photos and I don't think I posted this one.  I made this skirt for DD10's friend. I made a similar skirt for this girl's  little sister. (oh and this is my pseudo dress form from Hobby Lobby that Sugarbees picked up for me on sale for $25, she has a smaller one that works better for little stuff)


That is so cute Jeanne! 


ms_mckenna said:


> Well ladies today my baby boy is 13 years old!!!! Last night he made DH and I cry because it was the first time we had seen him walk as far as he did. About 20 feet which was SUPER cool.
> DH got my sewing room finished enough to sew in so now I just have to clean up the mess he made to get it that way.  I am hoping to get in there and start sewing by this weekend it would be really cool!
> 
> OK and even though I should not get myself in this mode I will. Did you do customs if you had an infant in the park with you? And if you did what would you do for a 5 month old?


Aww, that is wonderful Callie!!!!! 


t-beri said:


> Ok. Here are some pics from the party.  My MIL just e-mailed me.  I haven't had a chance to upload my dad's or my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because here's one of B and me @ my Pap's 75th b-day party July 5th


You guys are so cute!!!!! Besides the cake fiasco  How did you like it?


t-beri said:


> Well, duh, I posted that picture cause it was a good one.
> I took this picture for Teresa and Heather but was waiting until I got the better one off my dad's camera.
> BUT here, I need to lose 30 pounds too.  For the sake of accountability I'll even let you know that I am 5'5" and just weighed in at 168. (I was 147 and 149 respectively full term w/ the kids) I am a good solid size 12 (women's NOT juniors) but recently bought a juniors 15 When I met my husband Gavin was 6 months old and I wore a size 5. , well 6 but I had a few 5's to be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan is to go back on south beach, start doing pilates (to flatten out my tummy, where I gain ALL of my weight) and walking Lily to school in the mornings.
> 
> ...t.


 


t-beri said:


> Denise.
> 
> Dec. 2004  Here is me at a party announcing our pregnancy (still an 8!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some good pics of me when B and I first started dating. I'll dig them up and scan them this week sometime. Just to torture myself.
> 
> ...t.


Look how cute you are!!! I love your random pictures!


karebear1 said:


> Size 8??? Size 8???????  I can't remember the last time I wore a size 8!!
> You look great!
> 
> I didn't know Heather wanted random photos!  I think I cna find some of those around here somewhere!!


Come on Karen, bring em on!!!!!



livndisney said:


> Ok, I can't post pictures anymore. And I can't comment on any pictures......
> 
> because I can't make the pictures smaller. My computer just won't do it.
> 
> So I am here, I am sewing, I think everything everyone has posted is awesome.
> 
> 
> Crawling back under my rock


Hey, HE didn't mess with your computer again, did he? What seems to be the problem?



SILLYANDI said:


> I just found your thread today and I am in love with all of you! I don't sew much, but I'm totally inspired!
> I LOVE your rules in the top post (no apologies, etc), I think I found a new favorite thread!


Glad you appreciated it!!!! Welcome to our little goup!!!


t-beri said:


> HEY GUYS GUESS WHAT???  The Robin+5 give is almost full!!!
> 
> We just need someone to fill the 3 Autograph book spaces.  The ship date for this give(aug. 1) is creeping up on us so if you can take on just 1 or all 3 of them please stop by the Disboutique board and sign up.  IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHERE TO FIND it just click the half of a Tink in my siggy or any of the boutiquers pink or green tink tags
> 
> WOOHOO, I'm so excited to have another BIG GIVEalmost complete
> 
> ...t.



Yeah!!!! That is good to hear!!!!


Tinka_Belle said:


> A little while ago I got a familiar knock on the door. It was the children that I babysit and they tell me that I have to babysit another little girl that I don't particularly care for.  Grrrr was my first reaction. So I go over as calmly as I can and talk to the mother of the children that I normally babysit and she informs me that the little girl's mom has run away and the dad doesn't know where she is. Of course I felt bad for her and she is staying here tonight. I just don't like it that this was sprung on me at the very last minute. For right now they are all sitting quietly watching The Lizzie McGuire Movie. I need some magic sent my way that they will stay quiet tonight.



Uggh! I hope all goes well tonight!!! Poor little girl too! I hope she is behaving herself for you. 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> oh thanks...that reminds me...nobody answered the 2nd part of my question.  Do you need a ruffler for the Simply Sweet pattern on YCMT?  I have  rediculously old sewing machine (guess what I'm asking for for my bday???).


Honestly, I rarely use my ruffler anymore, after discovering the wonders of tension adjusting gathering! http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/easy-gathers-by-candicenicole19.html


sheridee32 said:


> here is my latest creation i am taking it to a show labor day if i dont sell it first, if it doesnt sell then my dgd will take it on our trip
> sheri


That is so cute!!! 



sohappy said:


> ohhh, ooohhh, pick me, pick me!  I wanna play the random picture game!  Here are some things I have in photobucket-
> 
> 
> and one of us together (pic of a pic)


I love this picture!!! You are so pretty! 



jham said:


> Just because it's cute...
> 
> A few days ago I was in the other room and went to check on Lily and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said "We're having a tea party!"  She set everything up and somewhere  found bibs for all her babies all by herself.


That is just adorable!!!! I love the way she has them all lined up with the plates in front of them!


----------



## twob4him

I thought I would add some pictures from the 4H Fair that DD10 was in. She got to show a friend's pony who was pretty tiny  but they managed!

Showmanship Class - she won the class 











The club dressed as Snow White and the 7 Dwarves for the costume class. DD10 was Doc:






Here's Snow White





Finally, her Beginner Rider classes on a young pony...I personally was glad she made it around. I wasn't sure if the pony would go or buck or what  She actually ended up with a 2nd, 3rd and 4th place....I was just thrilled!  





















***************Clown Alert Ahead!!! **************** 

And not to be left out, here is a pic of my other two DDs frog hunting with a friend and meeting a clown. 
















Oh yeah, I forgot that she got an Excellent on her record keeping book too!












Last pic! She had a wonderful time. It was something she did from beginning to end. But it was a lot of work!!! We aren't sure about doing it again at this point!


----------



## Leleluvsdis

I would check a party store or oriental tradings. We are having a hawaiian theme at our bible school, and I got some at card factory outlet (party store) and I also saw some in oriental trading book.
Good luck!



Cheeseball said:


> I remembered my question!
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy green grass hula skirts? I want to make the girls outfits something like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not exactly, but something like it) and can't find grass skirts anywhere. I found a brown one at Hobby Lobby, but I would rather use green ones. Thanks!
> 
> Renae


----------



## Tinka_Belle

twob4him said:


> I thought I would add some pictures from the 4H Fair that DD10 was in. She got to show a friend's pony who was pretty tiny  but they managed!
> 
> Showmanship Class - she won the class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The club dressed as Snow White and the 7 Dwarves for the costume class. DD10 was Doc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, her Beginner Rider classes on a young pony...I personally was glad she made it around. I wasn't sure if the pony would go or buck or what  She actually ended up with a 2nd, 3rd and 4th place....I was just thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***************Clown Alert Ahead!!! ****************
> 
> And not to be left out, here is a pic of my other two DDs frog hunting with a friend and meeting a clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot that she got an Excellent on her record keeping book too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last pic! She had a wonderful time. It was something she did from beginning to end. But it was a lot of work!!! We aren't sure about doing it again at this point!


Tell your DD that that is just too cool. That is what I wanted to do more than anything when I was about her age. I used to draw horses all of the time. And tell them little girls that frogs are not cool.  EEEEWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.


----------



## mytwotinks

Tinka_Belle said:


> Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.


What a tough position to be in.  I'll be praying for you.  As tough as it is you have to do what is right for your family.  As much as we want to we can't be everything to everybody, so if you do decide to take this on, just be sure that it is a project that your whole family is prepared to handle.


----------



## DesigningMouse

Tinka_Belle said:


> Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.



Oh my goodness, how sad.  How old is the little girl?  I know it's probably hard but you can't feel bad about doing what is best for your family.


----------



## 2cutekidz

AimeeG has a fabulous sewing room!!  Maybe she'll come around and post a picture...

I'm pretty sure that if you ask, Joanns (and probably hobby lobby) will give you the cardboard from the bolts of fabric.  Cut them in half (lengthwise) and they will fit in a bookcase.  I plan on organizing my sewing space and doing this.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Tinka_Belle said:


> Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.



Oh, wow. That is tough. I'm praying for her family as well as yours.


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> A little while ago I got a familiar knock on the door. It was the children that I babysit and they tell me that I have to babysit another little girl that I don't particularly care for.  Grrrr was my first reaction. So I go over as calmly as I can and talk to the mother of the children that I normally babysit and she informs me that the little girl's mom has run away and the dad doesn't know where she is. Of course I felt bad for her and she is staying here tonight. I just don't like it that this was sprung on me at the very last minute. For right now they are all sitting quietly watching The Lizzie McGuire Movie. I need some magic sent my way that they will stay quiet tonight.


 Not cool that she didn't ask you BUt maybe it just happened and she didn't have time to call you?  Hopefully they were all good for you and that everything for that little girls works out.  


mrsmiller said:


> We had some black outs in Brooklyn and we spent over 26hrs with no lights!!!    we could not sleep it was so hot  and I had to trow away everything in my refrigerator...
> Just when I get in my sewing mood again, the light power is so week that i cannot have more than 2 or 3 appliances  running at a time
> 
> Denise: I live far from green point but is only a train way, so you are invited to my place anytime you come to NY, (maybe we could sneak to Atlantic City for a girl night out ) Hope that Riley is doing much better
> 
> Crystal: Love the beaded bowl If only  I had your talent!!! sending you   and I hope you have a quiet night tonight
> 
> Love all the outfits posted I keep telling you gal that I am SO, SO jealous of all you that have princesses
> 
> Heather: Love the outfit!!
> 
> Well the batteries in Laptop are dying... so keep sewing ladies (and Gents)
> 
> 
> Linnette


 Oh my!  I wonder if my brother had black outs?  I have to find out where he is in Brooklyn maybe he is close to you 



sheridee32 said:


> here is my latest creation i am taking it to a show labor day if i dont sell it first, if it doesnt sell then my dgd will take it on our trip
> sheri


 Love it! Snow white looks so pretty and the dwarfs came out great!



sohappy said:


> ohhh, ooohhh, pick me, pick me!  I wanna play the random picture game!  Here are some things I have in photobucket-
> 
> some pictures my parents had made of the boys-
> a very southern picture
> 
> If you are bored- *check out my trip report-* Just updated today!!  I don't know how to change the title when I update, sorry.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1882055


 what handsome boys you have!  Love those pics!  



MegaWoman said:


> I started seeing a paediatric opthamologist with I was about 9 months too!  I started wearing glasses when I was two, and I hear you on the UGLY 70's glasses!  So when it was time for DD to get her's in May DH and I decided that $$$ wasn't an option - just get her what made her feel like a princess.  So she picked out two pairs, one pink and one purple, and she looks gorgeous!
> 
> Stephanie


 WOW how neat sounds like you went through the same stuff I did!  Did your parents have a hard time being believed that you had eye issues.  My mom said every one thought she was crazy when she started telling the dr at 6 months that I couldn't see and she kept fighting with them.  They figured she was a 20 yr old kid who was over reacting!  Little did they know!  We lived in NJ at the time and my mom had to take me to the only ped ortho in NYC she could find that would believe her.  
If you have a Costco near you next time your little one needs glasses they have such cute ones with beads on the side in all sorts of girly colors at really good prices.



mytwotinks said:


> You are right.  I shouldn't discourage people from trying.  Honestly after a few trips to the store, you can get through pretty quickly.  Riley even knows what to look for.  She knows that she feels better when she is careful and she very rarely complains.  Whatever she can't have, we find another option.


That is great she reads labels!  Nik does too she has even disagreed with her teacher when she was trying to say Nik couldn't have a certain kind of chips but Nik was so sure she could.  I of course always double check her but Nik is really good at reading the labels.

 If you want to read another good book about stuff in food we eat read dangerous grains.  I haven't read it yet but  a lot of people I know have and said it was VERY eye opening.  I am not a reader.  I have no patience for books I like short quick articles or I loose  .



LisaZoe said:


> I'm afraid my stash has outgrown my current organization/space. Here's a photo of about half of what I have - this is what I consider my working stash. The other fabric is older stuff that I need to purge soon. It's so hard to let go of any fabric - even when I'm unlikely to use it in my lifetime. You never know, with the prices vintage fabric gets, my stash could be Zoe's nest egg for when I'm gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I need some of those but I think I'd have to get 3 or 4 cases at least. Of course then I'd need to remove the books from my bookcases and find a new home for those. Hmm, maybe I can sell the books at a local used book store and use that to help finance the purchase of the fabric bolt thingies. I've also seriously considered purging most of my clothes that are in the armoire in the photo above so I can put fabric in that. I am so tired of having to try to pull fabric from the bottom of a 3+ foot stack of fabric. On more than one occasion, I've had small avalanches of cotton as I tried to extract fabric near the bottom.


Ok I am so jealous!  I have maybe a half full small rubbermaid box full of fabric that also includes other sewing stuff so it is probably only a quarter full!  So anything you want to purge I volenteer to do you the favor and my little rubber maid can be your garbage can


----------



## karebear1

ncmomof2 said:


> I found this thead a week ago and you all are amazing!  I have been inspired to make clothes for my little girl.  I have in the past made curtains, bedskirts, wallhanging, etc but never clothes.  This week I have made several things!  Not all turned out great but they are wearable.  I want to make her an outfit for each day of our trip to DW in Sept.  Thanks for the ideas and inspiration!





Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey ladies! I have been lurking on this thread for a while. All of you make such wonderful clothes! You have inspired me and I bought a bunch of fabric this week and I WILL make some stuff!!!!  Tonight I made a tutu bottom for my DD's birthday outfit and it came out great! I am on my way! Hopefully when I have questions (and I am sure I will!) you ladies would be so kind as to help me. You really have some talent on this thread!



Welcome to you both! We love having newbies here!! Please post pics your creations when they're finished- '*** we love that too!




twob4him said:


> ***************Clown Alert Ahead!!! ****************




Shoulda been a SOCK MONKEY!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.



Poor little girl. Makes me wanna just sweep her up and bring her home.



teresajoy said:


> Come on Karen, bring em on!!!!!



OK- how about a small vacation right about now?  Yes??? OK...........Let's go to southern Washington state. How about Mount St. Helen's How does that sound??

Oh my, looks like a bit of a cloudy day. Not too unusual for Washing to State I guess





WOW! That volcano really blew things outta here! Can't believe it's more then 20 years later and there's still nothing left around her!





Oh. wait...... there's some life coming back! That's kinda pretty isn't it? Even though they had to cut back what had fallen with the blast- no trees, but some flowers instead.





A little further away from the volcano- lakes in surrounding area.  Did you know that When Mt. St. Helen blew, she created several new lakes??





And now, to end our day of touring , let's meet our tour guide. Yes, indeed, not only a superior tourguide, but a fashionista as well! 





And just because this is my favorite pic of the day






There you go friends! Hope you enjoyed our little tour. Tomorrow we'll stay in the Beautiful Northwest of the US and do the Portland Half Marathon. How would you like that??


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi everyone!  Don't have time to catch up now...I will later today.  But, I wanted to stop by and say HI!!!  

DH had the last two days off adn we had a great time with the kids.  We took them to a local park that has paddle boats, so we took them on them for the first time.  I am not a water person, can't swim and all, but it was fun.  Then we went on a hike.  It was a blast.

Then yesterday Me and DD had an afternoon just us!  It was great!!!!  We went to see the American Girl movie...it was such a sweet movie and the sap   I am, I cried a LOT!!!  Poor DD may never go with me again!  

I'm off to take FIL for a doctor's appointment, so I'll catch up later!


----------



## karebear1

Sounds like you've had  agood couple of days Kim- have a nother great one today!


----------



## minnie2

Cheeseball said:


> I wanted to throw in my 2 cents about HFCS. A few times in the past couple of years, I have gone "all natural" in my eating. I cut out ANYTHING that has any sort of chemical or unrecognizable ingredient in it. It immediately gets rid of all of my chocolate cravings (which is what has caused my weight problem) and I always lose a few pounds. But I find that I get sick easier, I'm more moody, feel depressed more, and have very little energy. It's so strange, it's the opposite of what I would expect and eventually I give it up and go back to eating whatever. I love the fact that my cravings clear up and that I lose a few pounds, but I hate feeling moody, sad and low on energy because I'm normally a pretty happy go lucky, laid back person. I feel the best when I go vegetarian/vegan. I eat a lot of raw, natural, organic foods, but I keep my chocolate around!!
> 
> I'm actually going to go back to being a vegetarian I told my husband tonight. I've been an off/on veggie for years, since I was 13. I'm tired of meat, it's making me sick when I eat it, and I'm reading to try to get some weight off again. I've been overweight since I was a child, so I'm so sick of dieting that I have a hard time sticking to one, but I'd love to get a few pounds off before Disney in Sept. We have a Wii Fit now, and I love it! It'll help me tone up without suffering out in the July/August heat.
> 
> Renae


When you go off the HFCS doyou increase your carbs?  Carbs tend to give you energy very short lived then the energy tends to drop.

About 3 months ago I made the jump to veggie and I am so happy I did.  the smell of meat cooking now churns my stomach.  I was never a big meat eater and if there were bones in it even as a kid i would get grossed out. 
 It is a tad hard for me because I still cook the meat for DH and my kids.  DD and DH are HUGE meat eaters!  DS is more like me he could care less about meat.
 I just personally couldn't go complete vegan because I LOVE my cheese and ice cream far too much!  

This reminds me I have to call Disney and have them note my ressies about 1 veggie and double check that all ressies say gluten free for DD.



mytwotinks said:


> I have never heard of an apple allergy.  That stinks because everything says "natural flavorings" even when it probably doesn't have any in it!  They cover their rears that way.  Just like nuts.  I was talking to a mom and she says that a lot of the things that say they are made in a plant with nuts aren't.  It's just easier to put that on everything than figure out what is what.
> 
> Riley isn't supposed to have red food dye.  That is in sooooo much stuff.  Some of the dumbest things too.  It makes me so mad when I end up with something that it never even crossed my mind to check.  The funny thing is that the soda we buy comes in strawberry and that doesn't have it, but the grape does!  The orange doesn't have it either.  I don't know how they make pink and orange without red #40 when almost everything else in the universe has it in there!!!!


 My mom has an apple allergy.
Food dye is awful!  we are trying to figure out which dye is now upsetting Nikki's tummy.  So I am trying to stay away from foods with lots of coloring.
You are right though the key is going back to basics.  fresh meat (if you eat it) and fresh fruits and veggies non of this processed stuff.


twob4him said:


> My DD 3 wouldn't walk when she was 1 even though I knew she could. At her doctors appointment at 15 months I mentioned that she would cruise a lot and could walk but wouldn't walk across the room or anything. She was also crossing her eyes A LOT!!! As it turns out, she was almost blind to things nearby hence the apprehension about walking. Her one eye was really bad too. So she had drops in her good eye to strengthen her "bad eye", then a patch, then finally eye surgery. I go every 3 or 4 months for an eye check-up and she has really improved with glasses. The doctor says she may improve as she gets older to the point of not needing her glasses at all!
> So here she is now:
> 
> Without glasses (can you see her crossing her left eye?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh those pics are just adorable!
> 
> 
> What a great idea!!!


I just loved the pics...and I can't wait to read your trippie again...I am still not caught up![/QUOTE]She is just so stinking cute with and with out glasses!  
 It is possible she can get better and not need glasses!!!  It is also possible when she gets older contacts will straighten them.  When I was going into 7th grade I had my normal preteen tantrum and decided I was sick of glasses so I threw them on the drive way and said I was done and wanted contacts.  My dr already said they wouldn't help me because of the crossing.  Well he tried it after I pushed it and my mom said lets try it.  He was SHOCKED but the contacts actually helped straighten my eye!  He was amazed.  HE also knew that I had said since I was really little that if I didn't need glasses I would have the other eye operated on.  So one day I think I was 22 and on a visit he said my eyes were perfect and I didn't need glasses!  So he fought to have my insurance cover the surgery because at this point it would just be cosmetic.  He of course tried to talk me out of it saying ' you already have a husband you don't need to have your eye straightened' If I didn't love my dr because I had him since I was a baby so he was trying to be sweet in his own warpped way I would ahve been really ticked.  My mom was and actualy called him and yelled at him for that comment  He wasn't made because he watched me grow up and she knew he wasn't being mean he was just really old fashioned and old LOL Anyway I did decide not to have the surgery. Mainly because I was a big chicken.  My eyes were great until about 2 yrs ago and my script started changing .  Still not awful but not perfect any more.





Tinka_Belle said:


> Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.


WOW what a hard place to be in. I will be praying for all of you.

 I love these random pictures!  

Karen,  I think I forgot to say Happy bday!!  So Happy bday!

Love those pics of Mt St Helen's!  I remember when it erupted it was on my mom's bday May 18th!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

t-beri said:


> A short list from my trip.
> 1. I did NOT go to bed Thursday.  OR Friday for that matter.  We didn't get back to the room until 2:00 Friday which means I was up for 41 hours straight. I was more than tired and my body HURT.  I never hurt so much from one day at the park, I know it was just b/c I was running on E.
> 
> 2. NO minnie skirt. She wore jean shorts and that was fine w/ me.
> 
> 3. She wouldn't wear her birthday shirt, she found a stupid light up Cinderella shirt at Walmart at like 12:00 the night before.  FINE, she wore that.
> She also did NOT want to wear her twirl skirt. She wanted to wear her new pettiskirt by itself.  B tried to fight with her and threaten her w/ not wearing her crown or that she couldn't wear the pettiskirt at all w/out another skirt b/c you could see her diaper.  I put her crown on and told him that I would take the skirt and see if we could coax her into wearing it later. I did and we did. and she got a lot of compliments.
> 
> 4.  JEANNE: Your husband must've been giving my husband notes, b/c we came out of the GF gift shop w/ a pair of glass slippers.  She is wearing them today at daycare (with socks b/c I said so!) They are about a half size too big but he didn't want her to outgrow them soon.  He said she wanted them, it was her birthday and he wasn't gonna fight w/ her over it.  So, you didn't even TRY to say NO?  FINE.
> 
> 5.  THERE WAS NO CAKE. Okay, maybe you didn't hear me...THERE WAS NO CAKE!!!!!  Somehow the cake order was NOT made and there was no cake.  The manager gave us 2 of their pre-made cakes free but they were still cold from being in the freezer and noone was impressed.  Which made me sad.  But what could I do, they couldn't pull a cake out of thin air and they didn't charge me for the other cakes so why not...
> 
> I'll try to get some pics up for you guys later.
> ...t.



1. I hope you got some sleep since!  I never sleep at Disney.  
3. Glad you got her to wear her pettiskirt!
4.  Yes she needed glass slippers!  All little girls do.  Just don't tell my dd.
5. After all that no cake!  WTH!  I would have been a little ticked!  Glad you got something!



HeatherSue said:


>



Now that is more like it!  Love the twirl factor.  You look so cute...you need one for yourself!



jham said:


> I started back on WW a week ago JUST BECAUSE OF THE FEBRUARY DISMEET!! And thanks to you all I lost 5.4 lbs!  I am telling you this so I will have to be accountable to you and I MUST STICK WITH IT THIS TIME!!!



Yeah you!  I  love that first week at WW!  Maybe you can inspire me to stick with my diet.  I am doing WW without the meetings.  I have done it so much, I can do it without the little slidy thing.  I want to loose 10 lbs in 10 weeks...totally possible, right?



Cheeseball said:


> I just finished up Joy's Minnie Dress, Minnie is her favorite Disney character, really the only one she recognizes (she's only 15 months!) When we went last time, she got sick and had a pretty rough trip, and we bought her this large, soft, pink, plush Minnie doll and she sleeps with it now and just loves her Minnie. It's one of the few words she can say! So I made her a Minnie dress and cannot wait until we go again in Sept and she sees real life Minnie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up some pics of Joy with her Minnie when she first got it in Disney World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for the fun of it, here is a picture of myself, my hubby, girls, and parents last time we went!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renae



Love the minnie dress.  I just mostly finished mine.  I need to post it.  You have a beautiful family.



karebear1 said:


> It's the best b-day present I ever got!



  

Happy Birthday Karen!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Whew! It was a BUSY weekend. We all survived the party even though mother nature was threatening to drowned us in buckets and buckets of rain!! It did finally stop raining after about the first hour of the party and then the sun came out and the kids got to play on the pirate ship. We also went to see Wall- E yesterday. Although I forgot to have lucas wear his wall-e outfit-
> Here's the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other little boy is my nephew. He stayed with us after the party. the kids were exhausted!
> I only got one picture of Lucas in his pirate outfit but it was after he was fully water logged. So I guess He'll be dressing up another day for those pictures.



They look like they had lots of fun!  I want to go to your parties!  The pirate ship, the mermaids, the tent...it all looks so cool!  And I love that dress!



jham said:


> kinda boring, but I was going through my photos and I don't think I posted this one.  I made this skirt for DD10's friend. I made a similar skirt for this girl's  little sister. (oh and this is my pseudo dress form from Hobby Lobby that Sugarbees picked up for me on sale for $25, she has a smaller one that works better for little stuff)



That skirt is not boring.  It is gorgeous!  I love it!  And that dress form is cool.  Mom works at HL, maybe I can get one too!



ms_mckenna said:


> Well ladies today my baby boy is 13 years old!!!! Last night he made DH and I cry because it was the first time we had seen him walk as far as he did. About 20 feet which was SUPER cool.
> 
> DH got my sewing room finished enough to sew in so now I just have to clean up the mess he made to get it that way.  I am hoping to get in there and start sewing by this weekend it would be really cool!
> 
> OK and even though I should not get myself in this mode I will. Did you do customs if you had an infant in the park with you? And if you did what would you do for a 5 month old?



Yeah for the walking.  What a great gift to give you on his birthday!  And   from my dd to your ds!  (My other dd turned 13 in February and I felt old...how are you doing!)


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jham said:


> You can do it!!! I hate when you hit those brick walls.



Thank you for the encouragement!  I'm really hoping the SB is able to push me in the right direction.  I'm supposed to be doing low carb anyway with the PCOS but that darn will power thing.... 



mytwotinks said:


> You'd be amazed how many things the HFCS is in.  Bread crumbs, tomato sauces, salad dressings, bread, really almost everything.
> 
> The hydrogenated oil is really bad stuff.  I learned a lot in the book, "You on a Diet."  It scared me off of the stuff.  It is so bad for you that it is actually not legal to sell it in Europe.



Actually, that's quite terrifying.  Seriously, is there anything that is "good" anymore.



lovesdumbo said:


> Absolutely NOT!!!



Thank you!



Astro Orbiter said:


> Nah.  I have a ruffler but prefer to do it old-school.  The ruffler is never at the right length for me and looks a bit more like pleating than ruffling.
> 
> Run a basting stitch inside the seam line.  (longest stitch length you've got).  Pull on one end of one thread and start to gather.  Carefully, because if the thread snaps you'll not be happy!  Gather it to the length you want, tie off the ends.  Pin it to the bodice and sew away.



Fabulous...I was hoping I could do it that way since I learned to to do that to make the tiered twirl skirt.  Thanks



teresajoy said:


> Honestly, I rarely use my ruffler anymore, after discovering the wonders of tension adjusting gathering! http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/easy-gathers-by-candicenicole19.html



I'll check that out...thanks



Tinka_Belle said:


> Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.



Sending a prayer and  .  Just a tip, if you decide to take them in...go to probate and get custody of them.  It will drastically reduce the chances of CPS getting involved



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Then yesterday Me and DD had an afternoon just us!  It was great!!!!  We went to see the American Girl movie...it was such a sweet movie and the sap   I am, I cried a LOT!!!  Poor DD may never go with me again!



Glad I'm not the only one!!!  For the record, I cried at Mamma Mia this weekend too!!


----------



## Cheeseball

twob4him said:


>



Great pictures! Looks like everyone had a great time! 



Leleluvsdis said:


> I would check a party store or oriental tradings. We are having a hawaiian theme at our bible school, and I got some at card factory outlet (party store) and I also saw some in oriental trading book.
> Good luck!



Thanks, I'm hoping to get to Party City within the next couple of days!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.



That's so sad, poor little girl!  



karebear1 said:


>



Those pictures are awesome! Thanks for sharing! I lurve me some mountains! I once took a train trip to Seattle and we went through the mountains of Montana, and it was an AMAZING experience! You just brought back a lot of memories for me!!  



minnie2 said:


> When you go off the HFCS doyou increase your carbs?  Carbs tend to give you energy very short lived then the energy tends to drop.



No, I actually ate less carbs. I eat a LOT of them right now, we both have Italian heritage and could practically live off pasta, breads and Italian foods. I feel the best when I have a good balance in my life. I just need to eat a little less and exercise a lot more.  Lately though, I've been sitting on my butt and we've been ordering out a lot because of my new sewing addiction!!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Love the minnie dress.  I just mostly finished mine.  I need to post it.  You have a beautiful family.



Thanks! I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

AQW said:


> Ha!  I know what you mean... our son's name is Dexter, which means right-handed.  He's a lefty.  We figured we were *really* tempting fate naming our daughter Celeste - which means heaven.



  



t-beri said:


> Ok. Here are some pics from the party.  My MIL just e-mailed me.  I haven't had a chance to upload my dad's or my camera.





t-beri said:


> and just because here's one of B and me @ my Pap's 75th b-day party July 5th



Great pics!  It looks like she had a great birthday!  And I love the one of you and B at the end.  Such a great pic!  I rarely have pics of me and Brian.  It is usually me behind the camera!



sahm1000 said:


> Count me in on the losing weight thing!  I've got about 9 pounds left of baby weight (I gained somewhere around 30) and a whole bunch more from before that!  Ideally after the baby weight I need to lose about 30-40 pounds.  Yikes!  That is a : number!
> 
> My DH has made a mess of things too around our house.  We decided that with the arrival of Lilly that we needed to make the second bedroom on the first floor of our home a true bedroom instead of my DH's office.  But to do that it meant walling off our formal living room and making it an office.  Of course, we decided to do this in January and my DH just got around to getting the ball rolling on it!  Grr!  So last Wednesday the carpenters showed up to wall it off, Saturday the electrician was here and today, joy of all joys, the drywallers are here.  My house is a disaster!  Don't you always want your home torn up two weeks after having a baby during the summer (with the door open during 100 degree heat with your a/c running) with your two oldest children home instead of at school?



 about the house being torn up.  I don't know how you are doing it.  3 kids...1 a newborn..and its hot.  WOW!  I would be loosing my mind!



mytwotinks said:


> Weith losing ladies:
> 
> I don't usually post about stuff like this, cause I don't want people to think I'm a weirdo hippy or something, but have you already or have you considered taking all of the HFCS and Hydrogenated oils out of your diets?
> 
> Artificial sweeteners are one of the things that Riley has to avoid and in the process I read up and learned a lot about HFCS (High Fructose Corn Syrup) and it is some nasty stuff.  It makes you crave more and more and more.........
> 
> We recently got back on track after a week of eating too much junk and I can't even tell you the difference I see in the way my girls eat when they have "detoxed."  I can make anything with real sugar and while it sounds good and  we like it, it isn't the same as when we have HFCS in our systems and we think we're gonna die if we don't get something sweet!  Drew ASKED for salad for dinner last night and lunch today.
> 
> We'll never be able to cut it out 100%.  I won't make my kids live like hermits, but I can sure tell when I haven't been careful enough.  I can sooooo tell the difference in myself too.  I made peanut butter cookies (my favorite!!!!) and the batch lasted a week and I think I ate 2.  That is not like me!  I'm the girl who just can't back away from the cookies!!!
> 
> When we originally did this, I lost 10 pounds just because.  I didn't change anything else.  It has also given me the control to eat better when I need to drop a few here and there.  You'll be amazed where you find that nasty stuff when you start looking for it.
> 
> I can help you find stuff without it if anyone is interested.



This is really interesting.  I know that HFCS can really not be a good thing.  Maybe I should really try to keep it out of my food...and slowly work on everyone else.  We don't eat too much of it. I make lots of food from scratch. I use fresh veggies from the garden and lots of fruit.  I think we get a lot of it from our breakfast and snacks.  



jham said:


> I finished my outfit for Karlyn!  I think...I sorta wish the hem was different on the skirt but not much I can do about that now.  Unless I add yellow ricrac around the bottom  And the Minnie head is supposed to be a little tilted.  It's my first major pieced applique (I think the only other one I did was Cinderella's slipper on the pillow on Lily's zuma pants)



I love it! It came out great!  I love the hem.  I think it looks good that way.



t-beri said:


> Well, duh, I posted that picture cause it was a good one.
> I took this picture for Teresa and Heather but was waiting until I got the better one off my dad's camera.
> BUT here, I need to lose 30 pounds too.  For the sake of accountability I'll even let you know that I am 5'5" and just weighed in at 168. (I was 147 and 149 respectively full term w/ the kids) I am a good solid size 12 (women's NOT juniors) but recently bought a juniors 15 When I met my husband Gavin was 6 months old and I wore a size 5. , well 6 but I had a few 5's to be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan is to go back on south beach, start doing pilates (to flatten out my tummy, where I gain ALL of my weight) and walking Lily to school in the mornings.
> 
> ...t.



I was just reading this and realized we are about the same size.  I got on the scale recenlty and saw 162 (I am 5'3").  I knew I gained some weight.  Prechildren I was wearing a size 4.  I went back to a size 6 right before I had my second dd who is almost 5.  I need to loose this weight.  I am starting to have painin my knees.  I am wearing a size 12 but they aren't as comfortable as they had been.



revrob said:


> I basically did the same thing, Jeanne!  Scrapbook stuff out - sewing stuff in!
> .



I wonder how many of us on here have done the same thing?  I used to scrapbook all the time in my spare time.  Now, my scrapbook desk that I built is my sewing desk and my scrapbook stuff is under the desk and in my scrapbook bag!



Piper said:


> When my daughter had to be "patched" in kindergarten, I took a box of patches in and gave one to each of the kids to "try out."  I explained that she needed to wear them to help her eyes get stronger and that was why she needed to sit near the teacher when she read to the class.  It was money well invested.  She never was teased and her teacher said there were no problems.
> 
> I teach Pre-K and I find that if you are open and honest with the kids, they are more accepting than adults!  I had a child with albinism in my class a few years ago.  He needed to wear a hat and prescription sunglasses outside.  I sent home a note telling parents that their children could bring sunglasses and hats to wear outside (with the child's parent's permission.)
> 
> Also his parents were worried that he would feel bad because he looked "different"--instead, his self-confidence soared because I had several girls tell him how "beautiful" he was (his eyes were a very, very light lavender with pure white eyelashes, brows and hair!)



This is a great idea!  DD4 had to be patched from the time she was 3 up until recently.  We were able to use the cloth ones that go over her glasses.  She didn't love it at first, but we knew she would never go for the sticky kind.  She doesn't like stuff stuck on her.  She doesn't have to be patched right now.  We are hoping that she doesn't again, but if she does we have the patch.



SILLYANDI said:


> I just found your thread today and I am in love with all of you! I don't sew much, but I'm totally inspired!
> I LOVE your rules in the top post (no apologies, etc), I think I found a new favorite thread!



Welcome!  Be careful.  It is very addictive!  I should be sewing right now!



sheridee32 said:


> here is my latest creation i am taking it to a show labor day if i dont sell it first, if it doesnt sell then my dgd will take it on our trip
> sheri



I couldn't sell that, I would have to keep it for my dd!  It is gorgeous!



jham said:


> Just because it's cute...
> 
> A few days ago I was in the other room and went to check on Lily and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said "We're having a tea party!"  She set everything up and somewhere found bibs for all her babies all by herself.



That is so cute!  I have pics, somewhere, of dd13 doing that when she was little.  DD4 has done it but I haven't taken any pics.



LisaZoe said:


> I'm afraid my stash has outgrown my current organization/space. Here's a photo of about half of what I have - this is what I consider my working stash. The other fabric is older stuff that I need to purge soon. It's so hard to let go of any fabric - even when I'm unlikely to use it in my lifetime. You never know, with the prices vintage fabric gets, my stash could be Zoe's nest egg for when I'm gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I need some of those but I think I'd have to get 3 or 4 cases at least. Of course then I'd need to remove the books from my bookcases and find a new home for those. Hmm, maybe I can sell the books at a local used book store and use that to help finance the purchase of the fabric bolt thingies. I've also seriously considered purging most of my clothes that are in the armoire in the photo above so I can put fabric in that. I am so tired of having to try to pull fabric from the bottom of a 3+ foot stack of fabric. On more than one occasion, I've had small avalanches of cotton as I tried to extract fabric near the bottom.:



That is a lot of fabric!


----------



## revrob

ncmomof2 said:


> I found this thead a week ago and you all are amazing!  I have been inspired to make clothes for my little girl.  I have in the past made curtains, bedskirts, wallhanging, etc but never clothes.  This week I have made several things!  Not all turned out great but they are wearable.  I want to make her an outfit for each day of our trip to DW in Sept.  Thanks for the ideas and inspiration!



WELCOME!  We'd LOVE to see pics of what you've created!




livndisney said:


> The funny thing is Morgan and I are BOTH allergic to Apple. (Figure THAT one out LOL). We both have different reactions thankfully. Mine are more severe, hers more annoying (hives). I grew into my allergy, I hope she OUTGROWS hers.
> 
> WOW red food dye is everywhere.   to Riley!



SEE - Nurture IS stronger than Nature! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.



What a difficult position to be in.  I know it's very hard - and really leaves you feeling guilty no matter what you decide.  I'll be thinking of you.  Please be careful!




karebear1 said:


> Welcome to you both! We love having newbies here!! Please post pics your creations when they're finished- '*** we love that too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda been a SOCK MONKEY!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little girl. Makes me wanna just sweep her up and bring her home.
> 
> 
> 
> OK- how about a small vacation right about now?  Yes??? OK...........Let's go to southern Washington state. How about Mount St. Helen's How does that sound??
> 
> Oh my, looks like a bit of a cloudy day. Not too unusual for Washing to State I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That volcano really blew things outta here! Can't believe it's more then 20 years later and there's still nothing left around her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. wait...... there's some life coming back! That's kinda pretty isn't it? Even though they had to cut back what had fallen with the blast- no trees, but some flowers instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little further away from the volcano- lakes in surrounding area.  Did you know that When Mt. St. Helen blew, she created several new lakes??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, to end our day of touring , let's meet our tour guide. Yes, indeed, not only a superior tourguide, but a fashionista as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because this is my favorite pic of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go friends! Hope you enjoyed our little tour. Tomorrow we'll stay in the Beautiful Northwest of the US and do the Portland Half Marathon. How would you like that??



Karen - YOU CRACKY ME UP!  Seriously!  LOVE the pictures, and your "tour guide" style is great!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ncmomof2 said:


> I found this thead a week ago and you all are amazing!  I have been inspired to make clothes for my little girl.  I have in the past made curtains, bedskirts, wallhanging, etc but never clothes.  This week I have made several things!  Not all turned out great but they are wearable.  I want to make her an outfit for each day of our trip to DW in Sept.  Thanks for the ideas and inspiration!





Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey ladies! I have been lurking on this thread for a while. All of you make such wonderful clothes! You have inspired me and I bought a bunch of fabric this week and I WILL make some stuff!!!!  Tonight I made a tutu bottom for my DD's birthday outfit and it came out great! I am on my way! Hopefully when I have questions (and I am sure I will!) you ladies would be so kind as to help me. You really have some talent on this thread!



Welcome to you both!  Be sure to share everything!



twob4him said:


> I thought I would add some pictures from the 4H Fair that DD10 was in. She got to show a friend's pony who was pretty tiny  but they managed!
> 
> Showmanship Class - she won the class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The club dressed as Snow White and the 7 Dwarves for the costume class. DD10 was Doc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot that she got an Excellent on her record keeping book too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last pic! She had a wonderful time. It was something she did from beginning to end. But it was a lot of work!!! We aren't sure about doing it again at this point!



Congrats to your dd on all her accomplishments!  Seeing her ride really makes me miss riding.  I haven't riden since colege, but I still have my riding gear ready for the day I return!  You must be so proud of her!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.



I have no advice, but wanted to give you some hugs and I will keep you and the little girl in my prayers. 



karebear1 said:


> OK- how about a small vacation right about now?  Yes??? OK...........Let's go to southern Washington state. How about Mount St. Helen's How does that sound??
> 
> Oh my, looks like a bit of a cloudy day. Not too unusual for Washing to State I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, to end our day of touring , let's meet our tour guide. Yes, indeed, not only a superior tourguide, but a fashionista as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go friends! Hope you enjoyed our little tour. Tomorrow we'll stay in the Beautiful Northwest of the US and do the Portland Half Marathon. How would you like that??



Love your little tour!  The pics are great!  I have never been anywhere more west than Ohio.  Isn't that sad!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone!  Don't have time to catch up now...I will later today.  But, I wanted to stop by and say HI!!!
> 
> DH had the last two days off adn we had a great time with the kids.  We took them to a local park that has paddle boats, so we took them on them for the first time.  I am not a water person, can't swim and all, but it was fun.  Then we went on a hike.  It was a blast.
> 
> Then yesterday Me and DD had an afternoon just us!  It was great!!!!  We went to see the American Girl movie...it was such a sweet movie and the sap   I am, I cried a LOT!!!  Poor DD may never go with me again!
> 
> I'm off to take FIL for a doctor's appointment, so I'll catch up later!



Hey, did ya'll go to Dan Nichols park?  We love that park.  The kids ask to go all the time!


----------



## MegaWoman

mytwotinks said:


> You would probably not have a hard time since you are already reading labels.  I have cut out HFCS and all hydrogenated oils.  When I buy oil for baking I buy canola, but I try to use butter whenever I can.  Basically it means making some things myself.  I have a breadmaker that I have started using again.  I can buy bread, but that is one of the hardest things to find.  I have to go to Wild Oats or a bakery.  Target has one (archer farms brand), but it is sold out a lot of the time.
> 
> If you try to think "real" food, that will be it basically in a nutshell.  Real maple syrup is o.k., Mrs. Butterworths is not.  Real butter is o.k., Parkay is not.  Lots of convenience foods are made with "fake" stuff, but there is getting to be more and more available.  Looking for organic is good.  Those are generally within our guidelines.  I find a lot at Costco.
> 
> A lot of the stuff is more expensive so it will seem at first like you are going to be spending tons more on food.  What I have found is that when you factor in the lack of craving it 24/7 the stuff lasts longer.  We have some fruit leather (our replacement for fruit snacks) that I bought at the begining of summer that the girls forgot were there.  It's not that they don't like them, they just don't beg for snack food the way they used to.
> 
> You just have to read every label at first.  I have been shocked at the places I have found it.  Some things that I considered healthy are hiding a lot of "junk" in them!  I just wanted to do this for my girls.  I want them to want to eat right.  I don't want it to be a punishment like it was for me when I was a kid.



On Canada's version of NPR (CBC RadioOne) they have been running a series called "Food for a Hungry Planet" - you can download the podcasts from their website CBC . ca.

Anyway - they have been saying the same thing as you - real foods are OK, like "light" mayonaise is filled with chemicals, and "real" mayo only has a handful of ingredients.  You only use a small amount on a sandwich so you should use the real stuff.  One expert even said that if your great-grandmother didn't cook with it/couldn't buy it - we shouldn't eat it!

The experts also say to shop the OUTSIDE aisles of the grocery store - the fresh fruits/veggies, meats, dairy etc . . .  and only shop the interior aisles when necessary.  I basically only get peanut butter, rice, coffee and baking soda (I clean with it).  We also do buy cereal.  But since I started doing that, not only am I buying fresh foods, but the cart is full and when I start down the processed foods aisles, I think "I guess I don't need that".

We also buy our produce in the summer at our town's market (we're surrounded by farmland).  We try to buy locally, and if it's local organic - then even better!

My only thing I'm giulty of is Diet Coke - and if there's a natural soft drink out there I'm willing to try it (if it's available in Canada) I guess it's time for a run to Whole Foods!

Stephanie


----------



## Jen117

twob4him said:


> I thought I would add some pictures from the 4H Fair that DD10 was in. She got to show a friend's pony who was pretty tiny  but they managed!



I LOVE FAIR PICS!!  Our county fair is next week.  My oldest is a Cloverbud and it is so much fun seeing her go through this.  Both my DH and I were 4-Hers growing up, so it's in our blood.

BTW, I used to sew all the time when I was in 4-H and even won awards!!!!  Those were the days!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

sohappy said:


>



Your boys are adorable!!



jham said:


> You don't quit and I won't either, deal??  I am laughingly (because of how overweight I am now) a lifetime member.  They didn't even charge me for all new materials



Sounds like a great deal to me...no more quitting for both of us!  I am also a lifetime member (I am too embarassed to make it known!) that has fallen off the weight watchers wagon way too many times.   I weigh in on Thursday.



jham said:


> She said "We're having a tea party!"  She set everything up and somewhere  found bibs for all her babies all by herself.



How adorable! 



mytwotinks said:


> You would probably not have a hard time since you are already reading labels.  I have cut out HFCS and all hydrogenated oils.  When I buy oil for baking I buy canola, but I try to use butter whenever I can.  Basically it means making some things myself.  I have a breadmaker that I have started using again.  I can buy bread, but that is one of the hardest things to find.  I have to go to Wild Oats or a bakery.  Target has one (archer farms brand), but it is sold out a lot of the time.



I have been trying to cut out HFCS but it hasn't been easy.  I am used to reading labels with my dd being allergic to wheat and nuts, and my ds allergic to dairy and nuts.



Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey ladies! I have been lurking on this thread for a while. All of you make such wonderful clothes! You have inspired me and I bought a bunch of fabric this week and I WILL make some stuff!!!!  Tonight I made a tutu bottom for my DD's birthday outfit and it came out great! I am on my way! Hopefully when I have questions (and I am sure I will!) you ladies would be so kind as to help me. You really have some talent on this thread!



Welcome..and I can't wait to see what you make.



twob4him said:


> I thought I would add some pictures from the 4H Fair that DD10 was in. She got to show a friend's pony who was pretty tiny  but they managed!
> 
> Showmanship Class - she won the class



Great pictures and congratulations to your dd!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.



What a tough situation...will keep her familya nd your family in my prayers.


----------



## cerberus

We are off to Disney in about 4 weeks, since my mom does not have time to sew right now, I found a cute dress on ebay for my DD to wear to Chef Mickeys for her 3rd birthday. DD is still a little messy when she eats, anyone have any great ideas for a fancy bib to protect her dress while she eats? Thanks!


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


> I started back on WW a week ago JUST BECAUSE OF THE FEBRUARY DISMEET!! And thanks to you all I lost 5.4 lbs!  I am telling you this so I will have to be accountable to you and I MUST STICK WITH IT THIS TIME!!!


WOW!!! GREAT JOB JEANNE!!!!!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Very beautiful and fun!! Did you put that on again just to get a twirl picture from the front?  I think Morgan will love it!!


No, I most certainly did not!   



karebear1 said:


> Now that's the spirit! Not only a regular, everyday twirl factor pic, but a Double Chin, twirl factor  pic! ...... Your twirl is a real winner.... but your chin(s) are to die for!! (Although- I have to say that my triple chin could beat you double anyday.)
> 
> AND.........Since you only love  _most_ of us...  I'm feeling a little leery that I might not be amongst the group, so, just in case.... I'm sending you this to say thanks for posting the double chin, twirl factor pic!  It's the best b-day present I ever got!


Yes, I wanted to make it extra special and add another chin for y'all!  

You are most certainly among the people I love on this board!  Like I said, I love MOST of you.  

Now, why did you think you could just sneak that birthday comment on by us?!  I know I'm a day late.  But,








Cheeseball said:


> Sure! I don't think I can get my twirl on quite as well as Heather though!


Come on, lets have a twirl-down! I bet I can out twirl any of you!   

That Minnie dress is SO sweet!  I love the little tiny Minnie you put on it and the satin ruffles.  It's absolutely adorable!  Your DD  is a gorgeous little thing, too!



disneymommieof2 said:


>


What fun, Anna!! You're such an amazing mom to do that for your kids!!  Sophia looks gorgeous in her Tinkerbell outfit!  I love it!!  The mermaid (and merman) look wonderful.  What a fun party!  Sorry about the rain!



jham said:


>


You always use the most amazing fabrics!  This is so pretty!  I saw that dress form in a shop window in our little town the other day and I thought of you.



ms_mckenna said:


> I will check into that monitor. Princess has ruined us for all other children ... I am constantly checking these two to see if they are breathing.


I know exactly what you mean!  I forgot to mention that I also had the Bebe Sounds baby monitor for Sawyer.  I slept SO much better with that thing.  Make sure you follow the directions and put a board underneath the pad that comes with the monitor to prevent false alarms.  I also had a breathable bumper pad for his crib.  Have you ever seen those?  I got it at Target and I didn't have to worry about his bumper pad smothering him.  Yes, I was very paranoid.



disneymommieof2 said:


> That's good to know!! My ds was about 3 yrs and 2 weeks when he decided he was done with diapers! We had tried to "train" him a few different times before that. He had shown interest in the potty around 2 yrs old, so I wasn't getting my hopes up this time. Oh and she just #2'd on the toilet (for the first time) a little bit ago! TMI I know but it's a big for us! Maybe it won't be too long after all! Fingers crossed!


Wow!  That's great!  She's well on her way to being potty trained after a milestone like that.  After Tessa did a #2 in the potty, she never turned back!  



t-beri said:


> Ok. Here are some pics from the party.  My MIL just e-mailed me.  I haven't had a chance to upload my dad's or my camera.


Look at those gorgeous children!!!  Wow!  Lily looks absolutely adorable!  Sorry about the cake, but she looks like she's having a great time anyway!


----------



## princessmom29

Cheeseball said:


> Wow, that is a lot of fabric!!! Feel free to send some my way, I thought I had a big stash since I raided Hancocks last week, but it's not even a tote full! I can't show my husband that picture, he would freak out (because he knows that is our future!!)
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I wanted to throw in my 2 cents about HFCS. A few times in the past couple of years, I have gone "all natural" in my eating. I cut out ANYTHING that has any sort of chemical or unrecognizable ingredient in it. It immediately gets rid of all of my chocolate cravings (which is what has caused my weight problem) and I always lose a few pounds. But I find that I get sick easier, I'm more moody, feel depressed more, and have very little energy. It's so strange, it's the opposite of what I would expect and eventually I give it up and go back to eating whatever. I love the fact that my cravings clear up and that I lose a few pounds, but I hate feeling moody, sad and low on energy because I'm normally a pretty happy go lucky, laid back person. I feel the best when I go vegetarian/vegan. I eat a lot of raw, natural, organic foods, but I keep my chocolate around!!
> 
> I'm actually going to go back to being a vegetarian I told my husband tonight. I've been an off/on veggie for years, since I was 13. I'm tired of meat, it's making me sick when I eat it, and I'm reading to try to get some weight off again. I've been overweight since I was a child, so I'm so sick of dieting that I have a hard time sticking to one, but I'd love to get a few pounds off before Disney in Sept. We have a Wii Fit now, and I love it! It'll help me tone up without suffering out in the July/August heat.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I had something else to say, but I forgot what, so I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Renae


I was a biochemist before I started teaching so I know a little about the actual metabolism involved. The difference is that the fructose in high fructose corn syrup is matabolized in the liver only whereas any cell in ther body can digest sucrose. High fructose corn syrup is almost solely fructose while table sugar is equal parts fructose and sucrose. So you can never completely eliminate fructose unless you consume NO carbs at all. the breakdown of all carbs produce some fructose, but it is a matter of not overloading the liver with unnecessary fructose. Fructose is the sugar in fruit so you are getting it there as well. Eliminating everything that is bad for you is just not possible, and when you try you are probably losing too many other essential vitamins hence the feeling bad. I am starting to eliminate processed things from our diet, but it is REALLY EXPENSIVE. It at least doubles our food bill, so I have to do what I can when i can. Organic products are almost twice as expensive than non organic in our area. It has become somewhat of a status symbol around here to be able to afford to eat completely from \ "whole foods" and it is really annoying that some people think that they are better moms b/c the have the finances to do it. I am really becoming tired of being judged  Not from you guys, but peolpe around here!



mytwotinks said:


> I have never heard of an apple allergy.  That stinks because everything says "natural flavorings" even when it probably doesn't have any in it!  They cover their rears that way.  Just like nuts.  I was talking to a mom and she says that a lot of the things that say they are made in a plant with nuts aren't.  It's just easier to put that on everything than figure out what is what.
> 
> Riley isn't supposed to have red food dye.  That is in sooooo much stuff.  Some of the dumbest things too.  It makes me so mad when I end up with something that it never even crossed my mind to check.  The funny thing is that the soda we buy comes in strawberry and that doesn't have it, but the grape does!  The orange doesn't have it either.  I don't know how they make pink and orange without red #40 when almost everything else in the universe has it in there!!!!


My sister is allergic to Red #40 . Try cutting it out 20 years ago. We could never have juice that wasn't 100% whatever, and I didn't eat a popsicle for probably 10 years!!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.


This is so tough. I havbe acousin with kids (3) that are not cared for properly and i would just like to snatch them up and take them home too, but there is not way I could afford the child care for 4!!!


MegaWoman said:


> On Canada's version of NPR (CBC RadioOne) they have been running a series called "Food for a Hungry Planet" - you can download the podcasts from their website CBC . ca.
> 
> Anyway - they have been saying the same thing as you - real foods are OK, like "light" mayonaise is filled with chemicals, and "real" mayo only has a handful of ingredients.  You only use a small amount on a sandwich so you should use the real stuff.  One expert even said that if your great-grandmother didn't cook with it/couldn't buy it - we shouldn't eat it!
> 
> The experts also say to shop the OUTSIDE aisles of the grocery store - the fresh fruits/veggies, meats, dairy etc . . .  and only shop the interior aisles when necessary.  I basically only get peanut butter, rice, coffee and baking soda (I clean with it).  We also do buy cereal.  But since I started doing that, not only am I buying fresh foods, but the cart is full and when I start down the processed foods aisles, I think "I guess I don't need that".
> 
> We also buy our produce in the summer at our town's market (we're surrounded by farmland).  We try to buy locally, and if it's local organic - then even better!
> 
> My only thing I'm giulty of is Diet Coke - and if there's a natural soft drink out there I'm willing to try it (if it's available in Canada) I guess it's time for a run to Whole Foods!
> 
> Stephanie



Do you not break the bank up there doing that??? I am serious when I say that I would probably spend $300 American a week to feed 3 people if I did that!!!


----------



## mytwotinks

MegaWoman said:


> On Canada's version of NPR (CBC RadioOne) they have been running a series called "Food for a Hungry Planet" - you can download the podcasts from their website CBC . ca.
> 
> Anyway - they have been saying the same thing as you - real foods are OK, like "light" mayonaise is filled with chemicals, and "real" mayo only has a handful of ingredients.  You only use a small amount on a sandwich so you should use the real stuff.  One expert even said that if your great-grandmother didn't cook with it/couldn't buy it - we shouldn't eat it!
> 
> The experts also say to shop the OUTSIDE aisles of the grocery store - the fresh fruits/veggies, meats, dairy etc . . .  and only shop the interior aisles when necessary.  I basically only get peanut butter, rice, coffee and baking soda (I clean with it).  We also do buy cereal.  But since I started doing that, not only am I buying fresh foods, but the cart is full and when I start down the processed foods aisles, I think "I guess I don't need that".
> 
> We also buy our produce in the summer at our town's market (we're surrounded by farmland).  We try to buy locally, and if it's local organic - then even better!
> 
> My only thing I'm giulty of is Diet Coke - and if there's a natural soft drink out there I'm willing to try it (if it's available in Canada) I guess it's time for a run to Whole Foods!
> 
> Stephanie



I'm sure there is!  There are a few different ones at whole Foods.  I think that we have tried their store brand and liked it.  Just tell yourself what I tell my kids when me make a change..... "It's not bad, it's different.  Give yourself time to get used to it before you decide."  Sometimes the texture of stuff is what turns us off.  Overprocessed foods feel very different in your mouth than natural foods.  Drew calls real food "stuff you have to chew" and processed food "soft food" it's really true.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Thanks for all of the prayers and support. When DH came home from work last night we discussed the issue about the girls and have decided that if Heather asks us to do this we would, but we will not be offering. Over the last couple of days when the girls have been here they have made a couple of comments that I didn't quite understand, but finding out last night that they have nowhere to go to made them all make sense. I hope that whatever happens in this situation the children are going to be safe.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

MegaWoman said:


> On Canada's version of NPR (CBC RadioOne) they have been running a series called "Food for a Hungry Planet" - you can download the podcasts from their website CBC . ca.
> 
> Anyway - they have been saying the same thing as you - real foods are OK, like "light" mayonaise is filled with chemicals, and "real" mayo only has a handful of ingredients.  You only use a small amount on a sandwich so you should use the real stuff.  One expert even said that if your great-grandmother didn't cook with it/couldn't buy it - we shouldn't eat it!
> 
> The experts also say to shop the OUTSIDE aisles of the grocery store - the fresh fruits/veggies, meats, dairy etc . . .  and only shop the interior aisles when necessary.  I basically only get peanut butter, rice, coffee and baking soda (I clean with it).  We also do buy cereal.  But since I started doing that, not only am I buying fresh foods, but the cart is full and when I start down the processed foods aisles, I think "I guess I don't need that".
> 
> We also buy our produce in the summer at our town's market (we're surrounded by farmland).  We try to buy locally, and if it's local organic - then even better!
> 
> My only thing I'm giulty of is Diet Coke - and if there's a natural soft drink out there I'm willing to try it (if it's available in Canada) I guess it's time for a run to Whole Foods!
> 
> Stephanie



The Zone diet recommended the same thing.  Shop the outside of your grocery store and do not go down the aisles unless you absolutely needed something.  You really can do it on dairy, meat, fruits, veggies.  We still go down some aisles, but not as much.  And we buy some from the local farmer's market, some I pillage from my friend's garden and some I get out of my garden.  Keeps costs of fresh veggies down. I am a diet coke person too.  But there is no HFCS in there! I am going to Trader Joes today and I am going to serioulsy do some label reading today!  Everyone here has inspired me to lose some weight!


----------



## mytwotinks

princessmom29 said:


> I was a biochemist before I started teaching so I know a little about the actual metabolism involved. The difference is that the fructose in high fructose corn syrup is matabolized in the liver only whereas any cell in ther body can digest sucrose. High fructose corn syrup is almost solely fructose while table sugar is equal parts fructose and sucrose. So you can never completely eliminate fructose unless you consume NO carbs at all. the breakdown of all carbs produce some fructose, but it is a matter of not overloading the liver with unnecessary fructose. Fructose is the sugar in fruit so you are getting it there as well. Eliminating everything that is bad for you is just not possible, and when you try you are probably losing too many other essential vitamins hence the feeling bad. I am starting to eliminate processed things from our diet, but it is REALLY EXPENSIVE. It at least doubles our food bill, so I have to do what I can when i can. Organic products are almost twice as expensive than non organic in our area. It has become somewhat of a status symbol around here to be able to afford to eat completely from \ "whole foods" and it is really annoying that some people think that they are better moms b/c the have the finances to do it. I am really becoming tired of being judged  Not from you guys, but peolpe around here!



Honestly, this is why I very rarely mention what we do.  I seriously don't think that I am doing better than anyone.  Frankly sometimes I'm doing much worse in many areas! We came upon this because of Riley's issues.  I became interested in what she was eating years ago when she had her tumor removed.

I know for us it cost more initially, but when we started really eating right it seems to be about the same.  It just takes some time to get the kids used to eating a handful of carrots or an apple instead of a granola bar that cost $5 for a box of 4! When they get all of the processed junk out of them they aren't craving stuff as much and this becomes just a habit!  I can let my kids eat whatever they want, whenever they want for the most part. 

I know it's working when I am standing there eating a cookie and neither one of them asks for one.  When we aren't staying on track, they are eating just to eat.


----------



## kjbrown

GoofyG said:


> I'm interested in all that you do.  I pretty picky on what my kids eat.  Also my DD2 is allergic to milk, so i'm sosoososososo use to reading labels.  There is alot of food out there that contains milk or a form of it.  You could PM me if you like.



My DD was allergic to dairy until she was 2 1/2.  My DS (turning two today) is also allergic to dairy.  LOTS of label reading at our house!!

Minnie2 - Happy Early Birthday to YOUR Kyle!  

On weight loss and pictures - I finally got Lifetime at Weight Watchers last April.  I lost 40 pounds.  I highly recommend it.  Their "Core" program is especially good for healthy, "clean" eating.  I write about all of this on my blog, hope that's okay to post here.

And for pictures, my friend said something awesome one time.  It doesn't matter how fat or thin you are, years from now, you'll look at them and say, "Wow, I was so young!".


----------



## HeatherSue

mytwotinks said:


> Weith losing ladies:
> 
> I don't usually post about stuff like this, cause I don't want people to think I'm a weirdo hippy or something, but have you already or have you considered taking all of the HFCS and Hydrogenated oils out of your diets?


Forgive me if you've already posted it (I'm still catching up from yesterday), but I'd love all of this information!



jham said:


>


Oh Jeanne!!! That is GORGEOUS!! Great job on your first face applique.  You already applique like a pro!  I LOVE all the little details you put in the skirt.  That is going to bring an extra big smile to an extra special little girl. 



minnie2 said:


> It came out GREAT  Love the colors.  Wow what a model Hot to
> 
> FYI I learned to resize just for you   Ok I hope it works if it didn't I tried!


Hot to trot!   I had a boy tell me I was a fox back in kindergarten and I had NO idea what he was talking about. For some reason your comment made me think of that.  

Thank you for learning to resize! 



MegaWoman said:


> (Is the disMeet really gonna happen in February?  I've gotta convince DH?)
> 
> Stephanie



YES!!!  We're going to be there!!!

Henry wore a patch as a kid, too.  But, he was always taking it off and his mom gave up.  He's now blind in his left eye because his optic nerve didn't develop since he kept using his right eye instead.  So, the patch is a great idea!



t-beri said:


>


Thanks for random pictures!!  Love 'em!  I am never happy with how I look in pictures and then when I gain more weight I realize I looked good!  This last trip to WDW is when I decided I didn't care what I looked like, I was going to get my picture taken.   Plus, I post them on my trip report for all the world to see!



karebear1 said:


> I didn't know Heather wanted random photos!  I think I cna find some of those around here somewhere!!


Yay! We need more random photos!



livndisney said:


> Ok, I can't post pictures anymore. And I can't comment on any pictures......
> 
> because I can't make the pictures smaller. My computer just won't do it.
> 
> So I am here, I am sewing, I think everything everyone has posted is awesome.
> 
> 
> Crawling back under my rock



Let's not get all dramatic now!  We said we like to see BIG pictures when you post something!! Plus, if you can't resize in a reply, that's totally okay!  Besides, I don't make the rules around here! 



SILLYANDI said:


> I just found your thread today and I am in love with all of you! I don't sew much, but I'm totally inspired!
> I LOVE your rules in the top post (no apologies, etc), I think I found a new favorite thread!


  It looks like you have 3 little princesses and a prince to sew for!!!  We can't wait to see what you come up with!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> American's Next Top Model...watch out for Heather!!!  (great job on the outfit btw)


 



Tinka_Belle said:


> A little while ago I got a familiar knock on the door. It was the children that I babysit and they tell me that I have to babysit another little girl that I don't particularly care for.  Grrrr was my first reaction. So I go over as calmly as I can and talk to the mother of the children that I normally babysit and she informs me that the little girl's mom has run away and the dad doesn't know where she is. Of course I felt bad for her and she is staying here tonight. I just don't like it that this was sprung on me at the very last minute. For right now they are all sitting quietly watching The Lizzie McGuire Movie. I need some magic sent my way that they will stay quiet tonight.


That poor little girl!  Poor you for having an extra kid shoved at you.  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> That looks great!!!  You look great in that outfit, too!!


You are WAY too kind!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> oh thanks...that reminds me...nobody answered the 2nd part of my question.  Do you need a ruffler for the Simply Sweet pattern on YCMT?  I have  rediculously old sewing machine (guess what I'm asking for for my bday???).


No, you  don't _need _a ruffler for anything.  I don't use a ruffler for the simply sweet patter at all, unless I'm adding a ruffle at the him.  But, it's not necessary even then.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Denise...completely unrelated to health food.  Aisling saw the girls' pictures this morning and said "oh I wish I was those girls"  I asked why and she said (after rolling her eyes like I should have known!) "because they are beautiful ballerinas"


----------



## Clutterbug

Cheeseball said:


>



Cute dress!  I like the satin on it.



disneymommieof2 said:


>



I love her playing in the puddles in her pretty dress!    Everything looks great and sounds like the party was a success.



t-beri said:


> Ok. Here are some pics from the party.  My MIL just e-mailed me.  I haven't had a chance to upload my dad's or my camera.



I'm sorry things didn't go exactly as planned, but it looks like the kids had a great time anyway!  I don't know how you manage with no sleep.  I could never do it!  



mytwotinks said:


> Weith losing ladies:
> 
> I don't usually post about stuff like this, cause I don't want people to think I'm a weirdo hippy or something, but have you already or have you considered taking all of the HFCS and Hydrogenated oils out of your diets?
> 
> Artificial sweeteners are one of the things that Riley has to avoid and in the process I read up and learned a lot about HFCS (High Fructose Corn Syrup) and it is some nasty stuff.  It makes you crave more and more and more.........
> I can help you find stuff without it if anyone is interested.



I have been trying to cut back on HFCS in our daily diets too.  I'm slowly finding brands that use real sugars. We try to limit the amount of sweets and don't really do soda, but like you said, HFCS seems to be in everything.  I'm hoping we will see it used less now that corn isn't as plentiful.




jham said:


>



That's fabulous!  Love all the details on the skirt and great job on your applique!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HeatherSue said:


> No, you  don't _need _a ruffler for anything.  I don't use a ruffler for the simply sweet patter at all, unless I'm adding a ruffle at the him.  But, it's not necessary even then.



Right but I'm guessing that it would be nicer with a ruffler!!!  I really need a new machine that I could actually find a ruffler for.


----------



## mytwotinks

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Denise...completely unrelated to health food.  Aisling saw the girls' pictures this morning and said "oh I wish I was those girls"  I asked why and she said (after rolling her eyes like I should have known!) "because they are beautiful ballerinas"



Aaaawwww....  That's so sweet!


----------



## minnie2

kjbrown said:


> My DD was allergic to dairy until she was 2 1/2.  My DS (turning two today) is also allergic to dairy.  LOTS of label reading at our house!!
> 
> Minnie2 - Happy Early Birthday to YOUR Kyle!
> 
> On weight loss and pictures - I finally got Lifetime at Weight Watchers last April.  I lost 40 pounds.  I highly recommend it.  Their "Core" program is especially good for healthy, "clean" eating.  I write about all of this on my blog, hope that's okay to post here.
> 
> And for pictures, my friend said something awesome one time.  It doesn't matter how fat or thin you are, years from now, you'll look at them and say, "Wow, I was so young!".



Thanks and Happy bday today to your Kyle!  

heather glad I could make you laugh and think of the little boy who thought you were a fox  So what you gonna model next for us?!?!?


----------



## mytwotinks

I'm off to take Drew to swim lessons, but before I go, here are my random pictures for the day!
Chris and I at the lake last summer




The girls at my mom and dad's last summer




My sister's and I a couple of weeks ago at this summer's Sister's weekend


----------



## mytwotinks

mommyof2princesses said:


> The Zone diet recommended the same thing.  Shop the outside of your grocery store and do not go down the aisles unless you absolutely needed something.  You really can do it on dairy, meat, fruits, veggies.  We still go down some aisles, but not as much.  And we buy some from the local farmer's market, some I pillage from my friend's garden and some I get out of my garden.  Keeps costs of fresh veggies down. I am a diet coke person too.  But there is no HFCS in there! I am going to Trader Joes today and I am going to serioulsy do some label reading today!  Everyone here has inspired me to lose some weight!



Unfortunately all artificial sweeteners mess with your metabolism and cause you to crave sweets.  We don't eat any artificial sweeteners at all.  I guess I focus a lot on HFCS because it's the hardest one to avoid.  The other's are generally in "diet" foods and I buy those.

Now, that being said.  I am going to try really hard to get over my Dr. Pepper addiction.  Wish me luck!


----------



## princessmom29

mytwotinks said:


> Honestly, this is why I very rarely mention what we do.  I seriously don't think that I am doing better than anyone.  Frankly sometimes I'm doing much worse in many areas! We came upon this because of Riley's issues.  I became interested in what she was eating years ago when she had her tumor removed.
> 
> I know for us it cost more initially, but when we started really eating right it seems to be about the same.  It just takes some time to get the kids used to eating a handful of carrots or an apple instead of a granola bar that cost $5 for a box of 4! When they get all of the processed junk out of them they aren't craving stuff as much and this becomes just a habit!  I can let my kids eat whatever they want, whenever they want for the most part.
> 
> I know it's working when I am standing there eating a cookie and neither one of them asks for one.  When we aren't staying on track, they are eating just to eat.



Thanks for the pep talk! I am just seeing the difference right now in the grocery bill and it is really tough. I am scared that when I got back to school and have less it me it is going to be tough too. We are just starting this, but to me it makes sense. Both DH and I started putting on weight after we had DD, and I never connected it, but that is when i stopped cooking as much b/c I just didn't have time. We used to cook from scratch a lot b/c we enjoyed it. After I had DD and all you konw what broke loose with her colic we would get "meal in a box" b/c it was faster and I never realized how much unnecessary stuff was in it. We are just going to have to do the best we can!


----------



## minnie2

Denise what fun pictures!  I love lakes!


----------



## Cheeseball

HeatherSue said:


> That Minnie dress is SO sweet!  I love the little tiny Minnie you put on it and the satin ruffles.  It's absolutely adorable!  Your DD  is a gorgeous little thing, too!



Thank you! 



princessmom29 said:


> I was a biochemist before I started teaching so I know a little about the actual metabolism involved. The difference is that the fructose in high fructose corn syrup is matabolized in the liver only whereas any cell in ther body can digest sucrose. High fructose corn syrup is almost solely fructose while table sugar is equal parts fructose and sucrose. So you can never completely eliminate fructose unless you consume NO carbs at all. the breakdown of all carbs produce some fructose, but it is a matter of not overloading the liver with unnecessary fructose. Fructose is the sugar in fruit so you are getting it there as well. Eliminating everything that is bad for you is just not possible, and when you try you are probably losing too many other essential vitamins hence the feeling bad. I am starting to eliminate processed things from our diet, but it is REALLY EXPENSIVE. It at least doubles our food bill, so I have to do what I can when i can. Organic products are almost twice as expensive than non organic in our area. It has become somewhat of a status symbol around here to be able to afford to eat completely from \ "whole foods" and it is really annoying that some people think that they are better moms b/c the have the finances to do it. I am really becoming tired of being judged  Not from you guys, but peolpe around here!



That's interesting, thanks for the info! I felt the best when I went vegan, "all natural" was just so hard. Vegan was hard too, especially with little ones. Plus I was on a vegan message board and they went so overboard with things that it made it not enjoyable and very stressful, so I gave it up and ran away. It's hard to change your lifestyle and I didn't receive support from anyone. It did help establish excellent eating habits for my oldest daughter though. I try to buy organic as much as I can and cut out chemicals, but it really does make the grocery bill skyrocket and we just can't afford it right now. Groceries have doubled since last year and organic is just insane around here. My garden didn't grow because we have bad drainage in our new yard, and the plants are half dead or the same size they were when I planted them 6-8 weeks ago. 

Oh and I totally hear you about the judgemental people! I've been on another message board website for years and the women there are so snooty about their organic/natural foods, and it get discouraging when you can't keep up with them. Now I've learned to just ignore it, and try to eat as healthy as possible while staying within my budget. It's all about balance! 

The thing I'm trying to give up now is Sprite. I started craving it with my last pregnancy and the craving has never gone away! I've never been big about drinking soda, and now I could live on Sprite!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> Thanks for all of the prayers and support. When DH came home from work last night we discussed the issue about the girls and have decided that if Heather asks us to do this we would, but we will not be offering. Over the last couple of days when the girls have been here they have made a couple of comments that I didn't quite understand, but finding out last night that they have nowhere to go to made them all make sense. I hope that whatever happens in this situation the children are going to be safe.



That's so kind of you to be willing to take them into your home! Those poor girls just need some stability, I hope they find it in their lives soon.

Renae


----------



## sahm1000

mytwotinks said:


> Weith losing ladies:
> 
> I don't usually post about stuff like this, cause I don't want people to think I'm a weirdo hippy or something, but have you already or have you considered taking all of the HFCS and Hydrogenated oils out of your diets?
> 
> Artificial sweeteners are one of the things that Riley has to avoid and in the process I read up and learned a lot about HFCS (High Fructose Corn Syrup) and it is some nasty stuff.  It makes you crave more and more and more.........
> 
> We recently got back on track after a week of eating too much junk and I can't even tell you the difference I see in the way my girls eat when they have "detoxed."  I can make anything with real sugar and while it sounds good and  we like it, it isn't the same as when we have HFCS in our systems and we think we're gonna die if we don't get something sweet!  Drew ASKED for salad for dinner last night and lunch today.
> 
> We'll never be able to cut it out 100%.  I won't make my kids live like hermits, but I can sure tell when I haven't been careful enough.  I can sooooo tell the difference in myself too.  I made peanut butter cookies (my favorite!!!!) and the batch lasted a week and I think I ate 2.  That is not like me!  I'm the girl who just can't back away from the cookies!!!
> 
> When we originally did this, I lost 10 pounds just because.  I didn't change anything else.  It has also given me the control to eat better when I need to drop a few here and there.  You'll be amazed where you find that nasty stuff when you start looking for it.
> 
> I can help you find stuff without it if anyone is interested.



That is funny that you posted that!  I  was just telling my husband that I thought we should cut as much of the HFCS out of our diet as possible.  His parents are coming to see the girls in a few weeks   and his mom is going to help me make homemade jam since the storebought stuff has the HFCS.  My little Claire has a tendency to be a bit on the "fluffier" side and we got scolded last year by the pediatrician about her weight because she had gone up on the percentage side of the weight.  Poor baby has inherited mom's weight problem I guess!  But on DH's side of the family his father has type 2 diabetes and my DH's younger sister is probably (okay not probably, definitely) clinically considered obese and has PCOS (or is it PCOD?)  and I don't want that in her future.  I know how hard it was for his younger sister (she's 9 years younger than us) growing up being the heavy girl in school.  Now she is married and would eventually love to have children but that may be in jeopardy due to the PCOS.  Whatever we can do to keep our kids healthy is what we try to do.

I understand about not making the kids too sheltered with their food.  I try to buy as much organic as possible (and that we can afford) for the girls but they still eat "junk" food on occasions.  Like yesterday they had pizza rolls for lunch  not exactly health food!  But honestly most of our meat is organic, dairy products, and some fruit and vegetables.  It doesn't hurt to try!  I would appreciate any help you have in alternative products without the HFCS!  Thanks!





jham said:


> I finished my outfit for Karlyn!  I think...I sorta wish the hem was different on the skirt but not much I can do about that now.  Unless I add yellow ricrac around the bottom  And the Minnie head is supposed to be a little tilted.  It's my first major pieced applique (I think the only other one I did was Cinderella's slipper on the pillow on Lily's zuma pants)




Oh wow!  Fantastic job as usual!  The applique looks perfect!  How did you get the flowers on the skirt?  THey add the perfect touch!



t-beri said:


> Well, duh, I posted that picture cause it was a good one.
> I took this picture for Teresa and Heather but was waiting until I got the better one off my dad's camera.
> BUT here, I need to lose 30 pounds too.  For the sake of accountability I'll even let you know that I am 5'5" and just weighed in at 168. (I was 147 and 149 respectively full term w/ the kids) I am a good solid size 12 (women's NOT juniors) but recently bought a juniors 15 When I met my husband Gavin was 6 months old and I wore a size 5. , well 6 but I had a few 5's to be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan is to go back on south beach, start doing pilates (to flatten out my tummy, where I gain ALL of my weight) and walking Lily to school in the mornings.
> 
> ...t.



You are a brave girl!  I am not that brave by any means!  Although I am slightly heavier than you (pre-pregnancy, I still have 9 more pounds to lose from Lilly) and about 1 inch shorter and a good solid size 14.  My stomach is my bad spot too.  I swear I'll eventually have to have some plastic surgery if I ever want it to look like it did before kids (not that it was that great but it was better than it is now).  Unfortunately the gym we go to won't take babies until they are 3 months old so I have a ways to wait before I can start to take Lilly to their childcare.  Thankfully DH will watch her when he is available but it will be better to be able to take her on a regular scheduleb once she is 3 months old.  

I most likely want be at the meet  in February but my goal is to get my weight down anyways!  

Good luck to us all!


----------



## ncmomof2

Here are my first attemps at sewing clothes (Istarted a week ago after finding this thread).  My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!


This is a simple pre-shirred that was a good confidence booster.





Here is an attemp at a skirt, but ended up a dress since it was too long.





This one is a little big but I am happy with it. 





My first shirred top!  I am pretty excited to learn how to do this.  It took a few attempts.





This is my first attempt with a pattern.  I used a shorts pattern and a loosly followed a pillowcase pattern for the top.  (I got this idea from a previous post, I hope that is OK).






I hope this works!  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Clutterbug

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> oh thanks...that reminds me...nobody answered the 2nd part of my question.  Do you need a ruffler for the Simply Sweet pattern on YCMT?  I have  rediculously old sewing machine (guess what I'm asking for for my bday???).



I'm not sure if anyone answered you, but I'm sure that you don't.  You can always ruffle by hand. 




sohappy said:


>



I love ALL of your randomness, but these have me cracking up!   



jham said:


> Just because it's cute...
> 
> A few days ago I was in the other room and went to check on Lily and found this:




Ahhh, what a sweetie!  




ncmomof2 said:


> I found this thead a week ago and you all are amazing!  I have been inspired to make clothes for my little girl.  I have in the past made curtains, bedskirts, wallhanging, etc but never clothes.  This week I have made several things!  Not all turned out great but they are wearable.  I want to make her an outfit for each day of our trip to DW in Sept.  Thanks for the ideas and inspiration!





Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey ladies! I have been lurking on this thread for a while. All of you make such wonderful clothes! You have inspired me and I bought a bunch of fabric this week and I WILL make some stuff!!!!  Tonight I made a tutu bottom for my DD's birthday outfit and it came out great! I am on my way! Hopefully when I have questions (and I am sure I will!) you ladies would be so kind as to help me. You really have some talent on this thread!



Welcome to both of you! 



twob4him said:


>



Love all the pictures!  Good for her!  Megan just started riding lessons this summer and she's loving it.




Tinka_Belle said:


> Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.



I'm so sorry.  You are in a really tough position.  Hugs and prayers to you and those kiddos.


----------



## revrob

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my first attemps at sewing clothes (Istarted a week ago after finding this thread).  My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!
> 
> 
> This is a simple pre-shirred that was a good confidence booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an attemp at a skirt, but ended up a dress since it was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little big but I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first shirred top!  I am pretty excited to learn how to do this.  It took a few attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt with a pattern.  I used a shorts pattern and a loosly followed a pillowcase pattern for the top.  (I got this idea from a previous post, I hope that is OK).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works!  Let me know what you think.




I didn't even make the pics smaller, because you deserve a great big HOORAY!  You did great!  I'm impressed you've already conquered shirring!  I still struggle with that!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my first attemps at sewing clothes (Istarted a week ago after finding this thread). My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!
> 
> 
> This is a simple pre-shirred that was a good confidence booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an attemp at a skirt, but ended up a dress since it was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little big but I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first shirred top! I am pretty excited to learn how to do this. It took a few attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt with a pattern. I used a shorts pattern and a loosly followed a pillowcase pattern for the top. (I got this idea from a previous post, I hope that is OK).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works! Let me know what you think.


Very cute stuff and your little girl is just too adorable even though she looks grumpy.


----------



## jham

mommyof2princesses said:


> Yeah you!  I  love that first week at WW!  Maybe you can inspire me to stick with my diet.  I am doing WW without the meetings.  I have done it so much, I can do it without the little slidy thing.  I want to loose 10 lbs in 10 weeks...totally possible, right?



You can totally do 10 lbs in 10 weeks!  When I lost 70lbs. on WW I averaged 2lbs a week. Sadly, unless I go to the meetings and write down everything I eat, it just doesn't work for me.  I've even done the online version and it didn't work out.  



cerberus said:


> We are off to Disney in about 4 weeks, since my mom does not have time to sew right now, I found a cute dress on ebay for my DD to wear to Chef Mickeys for her 3rd birthday. DD is still a little messy when she eats, anyone have any great ideas for a fancy bib to protect her dress while she eats? Thanks!



Please post pictures of the cute dress you bought her!  My DD is almost 3 and sometimes a little messy but I never thought about a cute custom bib!    I just carry around a ziploc full of bibsters and take it off when the characters come by.  



mytwotinks said:


> I'm off to take Drew to swim lessons, but before I go, here are my random pictures for the day!
> Chris and I at the lake last summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls at my mom and dad's last summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister's and I a couple of weeks ago at this summer's Sister's weekend



great pictures!  It makes me want to go to the lake!  I can't wait to go camping in a couple of weeks (to the lake)!  We haven't been camping all summer  



sahm1000 said:


> Oh wow!  Fantastic job as usual!  The applique looks perfect!  How did you get the flowers on the skirt?  THey add the perfect touch!
> I most likely want be at the meet  in February but my goal is to get my weight down anyways!
> 
> Good luck to us all!



Thanks!  For the flowers on the skirt I just took the petals off some "silk" flowers and used a button in the middle.  If they don't hold up well in the wash they can just take the button off and no more flowers.  Even if you don't come to the meet, we can still have a dismeet weight loss goal!  Everyone who doesn't come can just post pictures of themselves just before we leave!


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> Let's not get all dramatic now!  We said we like to see BIG pictures when you post something!! Plus, if you can't resize in a reply, that's totally okay!  Besides, I don't make the rules around here!



Not get dramatic? Are you FORGETTING who I live with? LOL Morgan is the DRAMA QUEEN!!!!!! Atleast I didn't stomp my foot and roll my eyes LOL.


----------



## HeatherSue

sheridee32 said:


> here is my latest creation i am taking it to a show labor day if i dont sell it first, if it doesnt sell then my dgd will take it on our trip
> sheri


That is SOO cute!!



sohappy said:


> If you are bored- *check out my trip report-* Just updated today!!  I don't know how to change the title when I update, sorry.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1882055


Thanks for the random pictures!  You are so pretty, love the pic of the 3 of you! Those apple things are freaky!  Jackson in the wedding was adorable!!  It looks like he was as thrilled as Tessa in the wedding she was in this May!



sohappy said:


> Heather, I learned to use the thumbnail just for you!


Thank you!



jham said:


>


She is SO stinkin' cute!!!!



LisaZoe said:


>


I covet thy fabric stash!  



Cheeseball said:


> How adorable!!!  I wish I could happen upon my girls having a tea party. Usually when I find them doing something on their own, it involves the litter box or toilet.


 That is NOT good!



ncmomof2 said:


> I found this thead a week ago and you all are amazing!  I have been inspired to make clothes for my little girl.  I have in the past made curtains, bedskirts, wallhanging, etc but never clothes.  This week I have made several things!  Not all turned out great but they are wearable.  I want to make her an outfit for each day of our trip to DW in Sept.  Thanks for the ideas and inspiration!


  Please share pictures!!!



Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey ladies! I have been lurking on this thread for a while. All of you make such wonderful clothes! You have inspired me and I bought a bunch of fabric this week and I WILL make some stuff!!!! Tonight I made a tutu bottom for my DD's birthday outfit and it came out great! I am on my way! Hopefully when I have questions (and I am sure I will!) you ladies would be so kind as to help me. You really have some talent on this thread!


  I love it that we have some newbies around here!!!  We'd love to try and answer any questions that you have. Please share some pictures!



twob4him said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]


Yep, I think I'd love that girl if I met her!  She always makes me smile!!
I love the fair pictures, too!
Thanks for the clown warning, it was much appreciated.  I did peek through my fingers, though.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.


Oh wow.  I will keep you in my prayers. That has got to be really tough.



karebear1 said:


>


Thanks for the tour!!  My favorite picture is of the tourguide, of course!  Nothing says fashionista like a fanny pack. You are so cute!!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Sounds like a great deal to me...no more quitting for both of us!  I am also a lifetime member (I am too embarassed to make it known!) that has fallen off the weight watchers wagon way too many times.   I weigh in on Thursday.


I'm another lifetime member.  I gained a lot of the weight back several times, but I've never been as big as I was when I started.  I love WW!  I really need to start again (obviously, you've seen the pictures)!



cerberus said:


> We are off to Disney in about 4 weeks, since my mom does not have time to sew right now, I found a cute dress on ebay for my DD to wear to Chef Mickeys for her 3rd birthday. DD is still a little messy when she eats, anyone have any great ideas for a fancy bib to protect her dress while she eats? Thanks!


Try checking the bookmark under aprons!



kjbrown said:


> On weight loss and pictures - I finally got Lifetime at Weight Watchers last April.  I lost 40 pounds.  I highly recommend it.  Their "Core" program is especially good for healthy, "clean" eating.  I write about all of this on my blog, hope that's okay to post here.


I love the core program, too!



mytwotinks said:


>


You are Chris are very cute!!  I love the picture of you and your sisters.  Sisters are so special!



t-beri said:


>


I don't know how I missed this one, but I did.  You are gorgeous, t!!  I think our prince charming was cuter, though!


----------



## jham

Karen, thanks for the trip to Mt. St. Helen's!  I can't wait for the marathon tomorrow (was it a mini? half? I forget) will that count as my exercise for the day?   my tourguide! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my first attemps at sewing clothes (Istarted a week ago after finding this thread).  My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!
> 
> 
> This is a simple pre-shirred that was a good confidence booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an attemp at a skirt, but ended up a dress since it was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little big but I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first shirred top!  I am pretty excited to learn how to do this.  It took a few attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt with a pattern.  I used a shorts pattern and a loosly followed a pillowcase pattern for the top.  (I got this idea from a previous post, I hope that is OK).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works!  Let me know what you think.



Great job!  Your DD is so cute!  Lily says she wants to play at your house.


----------



## Disney Brat

Awesome job everyone!!  ncmomof2, congrats on an amazing job!!  You did great for yoru first time at those!  I have been delayed at starting my projects, life has sure gotten in the way!!  But we did get a new car yesterday, so I am really happy for that!!  We had an 03 PT cruiser that was deciding to fall apart,  so we traded it in!  We owed a lot more than it was worth, but the dealership bought out our loan,and we got an 08 Caliber!  Same payments and the insurance is $10 more than the PT was!!  So I think we got a pretty good deal on that!!  I am really hoping to get going on the dress this week, so keep your fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## DesigningMouse

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my first attemps at sewing clothes (Istarted a week ago after finding this thread).  My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!
> 
> 
> This is a simple pre-shirred that was a good confidence booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an attemp at a skirt, but ended up a dress since it was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little big but I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first shirred top!  I am pretty excited to learn how to do this.  It took a few attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt with a pattern.  I used a shorts pattern and a loosly followed a pillowcase pattern for the top.  (I got this idea from a previous post, I hope that is OK).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works!  Let me know what you think.




Great job!!!  You did awesome for someone new to sewing, good for you.


----------



## Clutterbug

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my first attemps at sewing clothes (Istarted a week ago after finding this thread).  My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!
> 
> 
> This is a simple pre-shirred that was a good confidence booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an attemp at a skirt, but ended up a dress since it was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little big but I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first shirred top!  I am pretty excited to learn how to do this.  It took a few attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt with a pattern.  I used a shorts pattern and a loosly followed a pillowcase pattern for the top.  (I got this idea from a previous post, I hope that is OK).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works!  Let me know what you think.



All of those is one week???  You are doing fabulous!   Can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## LisaZoe

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my first attempts at sewing clothes (I started a week ago after finding this thread).  My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!
> 
> 
> This is a simple pre-shirred that was a good confidence booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an attemp at a skirt, but ended up a dress since it was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little big but I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first shirred top!  I am pretty excited to learn how to do this.  It took a few attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt with a pattern.  I used a shorts pattern and a loosly followed a pillowcase pattern for the top.  (I got this idea from a previous post, I hope that is OK).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works!  Let me know what you think.



 You did a great job! I'm impressed you got so much done in a short time.


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> You are most certainly among the people I love on this board!  Like I said, I love MOST of you.



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwe.... I'm loved!   



HeatherSue said:


> Come on, lets have a twirl-down! I bet I can out twirl any of you!



This would make a wonderful RANDOM pic of the day! Who's up for the challenge?? Can ANYONE out twirl our little Heather Sue??? Only time will tell..... 



HeatherSue said:


> Thank you for learning to resize!
> 
> Let's not get all dramatic now!  We said we like to see BIG pictures when you post something!! Plus, if you can't resize in a reply, that's totally okay!  Besides, I don't make the rules around here!



Ok- I've tried this RESIZING thing before... and it just plain didn't work for me, but I'm always willing to give it another try- so......... Here we go!!!!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my first attemps at sewing clothes (I started a week ago after finding this thread).  My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!
> 
> 
> This is a simple pre-shirred that was a good confidence booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an attemp at a skirt, but ended up a dress since it was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little big but I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first shirred top!  I am pretty excited to learn how to do this.  It took a few attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt with a pattern.  I used a shorts pattern and a loosly followed a pillowcase pattern for the top.  (I got this idea from a previous post, I hope that is OK).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works!  Let me know what you think.



I think you did a FANTABULOUS job!  What a beautiful little girl you have! 



HeatherSue said:


> Thanks for the clown warning, it was much appreciated.  I did peek through my fingers, though.



Oh my!! She's getting so brave now! I think you'll be able to conquer your fear of.... well..... you know- in NO time at all if you keep this up! 



HeatherSue said:


> Thanks for the tour!!  My favorite picture is of the tourguide, of course!  Nothing says fashionista like a fanny pack. You are so cute!!



Exactly! I'll have you know that that fanny pack is made or real life rawhide leather- stained black for the coolest of cool effects! It also has a convienent inside area that holds 8 credit cards and has a zipper pocket for money too! PLUS there is a hidden zipper pocket for such valuables as WDW AP's and single packets of (ok- based on the latest nutritional talks we've been having here= nobody say anything!  ) Crystal Light, so I don't have to taste that yucky WDW water.

Ya know, if you're really nice to me, I'll wear it to our DISmeet in February.  



jham said:


> Karen, thanks for the trip to Mt. St. Helen's!  I can't wait for the marathon tomorrow (was it a mini? half? I forget) will that count as my exercise for the day?   my tourguide!



Actually it was a full marathon, but Jim nad I only did the 10K part of it- does that make sense?

AND jhammie- I think we can arrange for it to count as your daily exercise IF you don't make fun of my fanny pack.


----------



## karebear1

I Can't believe it... but I DID IT!!! It actually worked!!! If there had been pics there the RESIZING THING actually worked for me this time!    

Well...... it kinda worked..... where are the pics?? They are showing in other posts, but not mine.
Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my first attemps at sewing clothes (Istarted a week ago after finding this thread).  My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!
> 
> 
> This is a simple pre-shirred that was a good confidence booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an attemp at a skirt, but ended up a dress since it was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little big but I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first shirred top!  I am pretty excited to learn how to do this.  It took a few attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt with a pattern.  I used a shorts pattern and a loosly followed a pillowcase pattern for the top.  (I got this idea from a previous post, I hope that is OK).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works!  Let me know what you think.




They look great! I bought the same exact princess material this week and I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my first attemps at sewing clothes (Istarted a week ago after finding this thread).  My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!



Those are you first attempts at sewing???


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Alright..been away a while...so I have a lot to say! 



Cheeseball said:


> It turned out ok, but now I realize what kind of ribbon to use and what not to use! :lol:



CUTE outfits!  Very nice!  And the bow...okay you say!  I love the bow...just beautiful! 




HeatherSue said:


> I was curious if the name Lily was only popular on our little thread. Turns out it's not just us!  It ranked #27 in popularity last year in the US, and has been in the top 100 baby names since 2002.   I love this website to find out the popularity of baby names and the top 10 baby names each year.  It's an official count from the social security office.
> 
> http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/



It's the name game!  

Katie 55 the year she was born, actually it's Katelyn. (my mom thinks I spelled it wrong!  I had to buy a baby book to prove to her that it could be spelled many way! )

Patrick was 72 the year he was born and Timmy (I checked Timothy to be fair) was 76 the year he was born.



CastleCreations said:


> ]



Yep...got a 9 year old panting at my house too!



clairemolly said:


> Here are some poses she insisted on doing.   Why are 5 year olds so odd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so she is not left out...here is Molly doing her latest trick...can you figure out what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to cut, ruffle and attach the skirt part of the Pooh dress and I will be back later to post it!



Too cute!  Your babies are so sweet!  I love the model work too!



HeatherSue said:


> You mean besides how to sing "It's the best day eeeeverrrrrr.  It's the best, it's the best day ever." over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again?



Thanks Heather!  That'll be stuck in my head now! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I finished dd's and ds's Wall-E dress and shirt. I also finish the BIG GIVE outfit for Isabel.>I will have to take a picture of it later, but here is dd and ds Wall-E outfit..I also made a matching one for her doll.



Very nice!  I so wished I had made something Wall-E!  



clairemolly said:


> Here is Claire in her Pooh Criss-Cross dress I made for our dinner at Crystal Palace.  This is my first project that was not a pillowcase or pre-shirred
> 
> Front view



I love all Pooh stuff!  Nice job...



sohappy said:


>



i love these shirts.  I am going to try my first bowling shirts in the next few days...Got the fabric...just need to get to it!


----------



## LisaZoe

karebear1 said:


> I Can't believe it... but I DID IT!!! It actually worked!!! If there had been pics there the RESIZING THING actually worked for me this time!
> 
> Well...... it kinda worked..... where are the pics?? They are showing in other posts, but not mine.
> Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.



You just put the th_ in the wrong spot. You need to put it before the name of the photo and it looks like you put it before the folder name. Basically, put it right after the last / in the photo URL.


----------



## mytwotinks

sahm1000 said:


> I understand about not making the kids too sheltered with their food.  I try to buy as much organic as possible (and that we can afford) for the girls but they still eat "junk" food on occasions.  Like yesterday they had pizza rolls for lunch  not exactly health food!  But honestly most of our meat is organic, dairy products, and some fruit and vegetables.  It doesn't hurt to try!  I would appreciate any help you have in alternative products without the HFCS!  Thanks!



What's life without pizza rolls every once in a while? My theory on this is that if I make the girls feel like they are being punished it will.....
1) be miserable having to fight with them every day to get food in their faces
2) make them try to "cheat" at every opportunity

I want them to want to be healthy.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Had a nice long multi going!  Was doing the th_ thing for Heather and all and poof!

So, make this quick...nice stuff everybody!

T- glad you are back...sorry about the cake! 

There was more...

can't remember...old age!


----------



## karebear1

LisaZoe said:


> You just put the th_ in the wrong spot. You need to put it before the name of the photo and it looks like you put it before the folder name. Basically, put it right after the last / in the photo URL.



You my dear are BRILLIANT!!!! I went back and did what you suggested and it came out RIGHT! THANKS!  Now I'm ULTRA SOPHISTICATED in a picture posting kinda way!


----------



## kjbrown

mytwotinks said:


> What's life without pizza rolls every once in a while? My theory on this is that if I make the girls feel like they are being punished it will.....
> 1) be miserable having to fight with them every day to get food in their faces
> 2) make them try to "cheat" at every opportunity
> 
> I want them to want to be healthy.



Between my daughter's school and Captain Carlos and myself, my daughter (4) is actually pretty health conscious!   She knows what foods are healthy and which ones aren't.  She knows that it's okay to have foods that aren't healthy, as long as you don't have a lot of them.  Sounds good to me, I wish I had been that healthy as a kid.

I grew up one block away from a 7-11 and spent most of my allowance in their candy aisle!

Our household eats pretty healthy anyway, and especially now that I am on Weight Watchers, and since my son has dairy allergies, we really watch what eat.  BUT, we still have Dunkin Donuts day!  The day we get to go to Dunkin Donuts!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey, did ya'll go to Dan Nichols park?  We love that park.  The kids ask to go all the time!




Yep!  We live like 5 minuites from there so we go a lot...great things to do there!  

Oh we came down to CM to see the movie yesterday...we stopeed by the store, but you were real busy and we had to get _someone_ some food!  I'm sure we will be back...that is a nice theater!


----------



## t-beri

mytwotinks said:


> You would probably not have a hard time since you are already reading labels.  I have cut out HFCS and all hydrogenated oils.  When I buy oil for baking I buy canola, but I try to use butter whenever I can.  Basically it means making some things myself.  I have a breadmaker that I have started using again.  I can buy bread, but that is one of the hardest things to find.  I have to go to Wild Oats or a bakery.  Target has one (archer farms brand), but it is sold out a lot of the time.
> 
> If you try to think "real" food, that will be it basically in a nutshell.  Real maple syrup is o.k., Mrs. Butterworths is not.  Real butter is o.k., Parkay is not.  Lots of convenience foods are made with "fake" stuff, but there is getting to be more and more available.  Looking for organic is good.  Those are generally within our guidelines.  I find a lot at Costco.
> 
> A lot of the stuff is more expensive so it will seem at first like you are going to be spending tons more on food.  What I have found is that when you factor in the lack of craving it 24/7 the stuff lasts longer.  We have some fruit leather (our replacement for fruit snacks) that I bought at the begining of summer that the girls forgot were there.  It's not that they don't like them, they just don't beg for snack food the way they used to.
> 
> You just have to read every label at first.  I have been shocked at the places I have found it.  Some things that I considered healthy are hiding a lot of "junk" in them!  I just wanted to do this for my girls.  I want them to want to eat right.  I don't want it to be a punishment like it was for me when I was a kid.



You know I decided a while ago that like my weight loss attempts and exercise SOMETHING is better than nothing.  We switched to organic milk years ago when Lily stopped nursing she was on soy but she had real milk ONE time and that was it so we switched the whole family to organic.

When Lily started day care I started buying whole wheat bread at the bakery and fresh ground peanut butter and jelly sweetened w/ fruit juice only (polaners is DELICIOUS!!!)

We buy the MOST important organics, like dairy and apples  most whole food stores will have a list of the 10 fruits and veggies w/ the most pesticides or you can find it online.  Apples is in the top 3 I think.  Since Lily eats them almost everyday w/ lunch it is more important for me to buy organic apples than an organic item that we use only once in a while. Some weeks I am financially able to buy more than others so I try to make smart choices.

Has anyone read the book Gorgeously Green?  I loved it.  It really targets those of us who want to make small changes in eating healthy and recycling...doing things that are better for your body and the earth.

Denise, I wish you didn't feel bad or freakish about your choice to eat healthier..When Lily was 3 mo. old she got a respiratory infection.  They switched her antibiotics 3 times in as many months and she was still sick. My family does air conditioning and my husband has attended a LOT of indoor air quality (IAQ) classes.  He came home from one a few years (about 3 exactly) and came home one day and said "Our house is making Lily sick"  We had a new house w/ fresh paint and new carpet  tons of materials that are known to off gas.  He threw out every chemical cleaner we had (I would like to point out here that this is not environmentally sound and you should use up what you have under your sink and recycle the bottles or dispose of the stuff at a hazardous waste site) and I have been cleaning w/ vinegar, baking soda, lemons and some store bought cleaners that are environmentally safe.  We have a well where we live so we didn't like the thought of our waste water going into the ground above our aquifer all full of chemicals so we started using biodegradable detergents and soaps.  
People don't understand it.  EVERYONE I know has asked why I haven't had pest control out to take care of the ants and sometimes our yard doesn't look as good as the neighbors b/c we don't use weed killers or pesticides BUT I am confident that I am doing what is best for my family and my house and the furry little woodland creatures that live all around ( I live in the woods, kinda)

Sorry that was long... I just wanted you to know that I understand your plight.  I also had to take away many of the things you did for Gavin (though we really didn't do it in depth like you  but we should've) b/c he still wets the bed so it's NO caffeine, NO sugar,  NO Dairy, NO acidic fruits. b/c they all irritate the bladder, we just weren't very good at it.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my first attemps at sewing clothes (Istarted a week ago after finding this thread).  My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!
> 
> 
> This is a simple pre-shirred that was a good confidence booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an attemp at a skirt, but ended up a dress since it was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little big but I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first shirred top!  I am pretty excited to learn how to do this.  It took a few attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt with a pattern.  I used a shorts pattern and a loosly followed a pillowcase pattern for the top.  (I got this idea from a previous post, I hope that is OK).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works!  Let me know what you think.



WOW, what an excellent job!!!  I wished some of my early stuff had come out this good.  BRAVO!!! We're so glad you're here. 

HEY! That was MY princess outfit you CASE'd!   Most of us are flattered to be CASE'd.  

I want to report that I have successfully been watching what I eat for 2 days and am feeling very good and confident about it.    Thanks for the support guys!

...t.


----------



## princessmom29

kjbrown said:


> Between my daughter's school and Captain Carlos and myself, my daughter (4) is actually pretty health conscious!   She knows what foods are healthy and which ones aren't.  She knows that it's okay to have foods that aren't healthy, as long as you don't have a lot of them.  Sounds good to me, I wish I had been that healthy as a kid.
> 
> I grew up one block away from a 7-11 and spent most of my allowance in their candy aisle!
> 
> Our household eats pretty healthy anyway, and especially now that I am on Weight Watchers, and since my son has dairy allergies, we really watch what eat.  BUT, we still have Dunkin Donuts day!  The day we get to go to Dunkin Donuts!



That's funny, my DD loves captian carlos too. She really is a lot more conscious of what she eats at 4 than i was even as an older child. She told my mom yesterday "I don't need that. It's too much sugar" when she offered her a 2nd ice cream   I really wish I could get my mom to see that she is not doing her any favorsby tring to fill her full of sweets all the time!!! She says DD won't eat at her house but it is b/c she gives her so much junk! She will eat it if it is offered, but she doesn't constantly beg me for sweets so she doesn't really want the stuff. My mom's answer to everything seems to be food, mabye that's why I struggle so much.


----------



## clairemolly

jham said:


> You can totally do 10 lbs in 10 weeks!  When I lost 70lbs. on WW I averaged 2lbs a week. Sadly, unless I go to the meetings and write down everything I eat, it just doesn't work for me.  I've even done the online version and it didn't work out.
> 
> Even if you don't come to the meet, we can still have a dismeet weight loss goal!  Everyone who doesn't come can just post pictures of themselves just before we leave!



I swear this thread has invaded my brain or something!   I was just telling my mom last week that I need to go back to WW meetings.  I have about 25 pounds to lose, and would love to lose at least 10 before our trip in Oct.  I also cannot hold myself accountable unless I go to the meetings.  Only the shame of having a complete stranger weigh me and tell me up or down will make me stay on track.   

I hade a healthy breakfast and lunch today, so I am on track so far.  Dinner and the evening snacking is my downfall.  We'll see how it goes!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## clairemolly

I just wanted to thank everyone for all the kind words about the Winnie the Pooh dress.   I am pretty proud that I was able to do it in the first place, but to have you ladies, who have tremendous amounts of talent, compliment me...let's just say I appreciate it more than you know.  I started "window shopping" on this thread back in January while I was home on maternity leave.  I planned some outifts and costumes that my DMom and DMIL are making for me...I wanted to be just like you guys but didn't think I would be able to do it myself.  Now I have made my very own custom for our trip.  Thank you!

Okay, enough of the sappy-ness.  I have to get back to work.  

I have been skimming the last couple of days and there have been some amazing things posted.  Unfortunately I am crazy busy at work and haven't had time to comment on everything individually (the nerve of work getting in the way ).  Have a great afternoon!


----------



## t-beri

THE ROBIN+5 GIVE IS FULL!!!   

 Thanks to everyone who picked up a project for this  GIVE or sent some pixie dust to our MAW family  YOU GUYS ROCK


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> THE ROBIN+5 GIVE IS FULL!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who picked up a project for this  GIVE or sent some pixie dust to our MAW family  YOU GUYS ROCK


Still need the address to mail my pixie dust!


----------



## t-beri

HMMM, I'll get on that.

...t.


----------



## ncmomof2

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Those are you first attempts at sewing???




I have sewed curtains, bedskirts, and wallhangings before but I have never had the confidence to make clothes.  This thread gave me the confidence to try.  I also started with the veggietales and cars fabric because it was in the house.  I figured it would be no loss if it did not work.

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!


----------



## LisaZoe

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Still need the address to mail my pixie dust!



The family wants items sent via general delivery at their local PO. The first post in the Robin+5 thread on the Big Give board has the details.

As you might imagine, many people aren't comfortable giving their home address over the internet so we'll have a variety of alternate addresses to use - such as other family members, work, church, etc. I'm planning to use at least Delivery Confirmation on any larger items I send just so I get some kind of verification it was delivered. Although that doesn't guarantee it got to the right person I'll at least know the family _should_ have it and if not, I can follow-up with my local PO or the family can do it on their end.


----------



## minnie2

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my first attemps at sewing clothes (Istarted a week ago after finding this thread).  My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!
> 
> 
> This is a simple pre-shirred that was a good confidence booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an attemp at a skirt, but ended up a dress since it was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little big but I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first shirred top!  I am pretty excited to learn how to do this.  It took a few attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt with a pattern.  I used a shorts pattern and a loosly followed a pillowcase pattern for the top.  (I got this idea from a previous post, I hope that is OK).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works!  Let me know what you think.





livndisney said:


> Not get dramatic? Are you FORGETTING who I live with? LOL Morgan is the DRAMA QUEEN!!!!!! Atleast I didn't stomp my foot and roll my eyes LOL.


 WOW you did GREAT  



karebear1 said:


> Exactly! I'll have you know that that fanny pack is made or real life rawhide leather- stained black for the coolest of cool effects! It also has a convienent inside area that holds 8 credit cards and has a zipper pocket for money too! PLUS there is a hidden zipper pocket for such valuables as WDW AP's and single packets of (ok- based on the latest nutritional talks we've been having here= nobody say anything!  ) Crystal Light, so I don't have to taste that yucky WDW water.


  Love the Fanny pack talk!  My best friend who is coming with us to wdw in Nov keeps saying she will be wearing here and I told her if I didn't love her so much and wasn't so happy she was coming I would pretend I didn't know her though I have offered to make her a purse in hopes she would change her mind! No offense!


----------



## revrob

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Still need the address to mail my pixie dust!



I thought I posted it in the first post of the thread?  I'll go double check.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Denise- So what did you make for your sisters weekend. Did you do character stuff. Sill hats, big glasses??? Where are those pictures??


Why is ' c u z a bad word???? It always gets ***

Jeanne- I loved Lilys tea party! Lucas Bought that tea set for Sophia for her birthday! They haven't had a tea partys yet though. That lily is a smart little mommy putting bibs on All the babies!!


Thanks to everyones kind words about sophias dress and the party!  

ncmomof2- Great job on all your first attempts!!

Karen- Thanks for taking us all to washington this morning!! I had never been to the Northwest before!!

twob4him- Looks your dd had a great time at the horse show. My niece has glasses to- had them since she was about 2, she'll be 6 in september, I think they are planning to do surgery soon.

Kjbrown- HAPPY BIRTHDAY KYLE!!!

Tinkabelle- I hope it all works out for the girls. It's so nice that they have a safe place to go if their parents are having a rough time right now. 

Sohappy- to chane your title click on edit then on go advanced. You pics were so cute btw!! Love the pouty face!

Ok I did not go back and catch up what I missed but I know it was fantastic! (you know I'll have to at least scan!) I hope I am not missing anyone- know that it was not intentional!! Can't wait til our vaca tomorrow- I want to see more of the NW!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

LisaZoe said:


> The family wants items sent via general delivery at their local PO. The first post in the Robin+5 thread on the Big Give board has the details.
> 
> As you might imagine, many people aren't comfortable giving their home address over the internet so we'll have a variety of alternate addresses to use - such as other family members, work, church, etc. I'm planning to use at least Delivery Confirmation on any larger items I send just so I get some kind of verification it was delivered. Although that doesn't guarantee it got to the right person I'll at least know the family _should_ have it and if not, I can follow-up with my local PO or the family can do it on their end.




Thanks.  Good idea


----------



## esab4

Following are pics of what I sent to eight year-old Shay Lynne of the GoofyDoo family Big Give.  My eight year-old picked out the pattern (I confess that I steered her toward one that I'd made for her before so that I wouldn't have to attempt anything new).  She also helped with the design of the necklace and the bling barrette.  I don't love the necklace, but she does so I hope that Shay Lynne will like it as well.  We were going for a "Limited Too meets the princesses" look.  The yellow knit pants should hit at her knees.  So, anyway, it's not as fantastic as some of the other outfits she'll have received, but it should be nice and cool in the heat.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

revrob said:


> I thought I posted it in the first post of the thread?  I'll go double check.



You did...I'm a moron.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

esab4 said:


>




Love the bling barrette


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi everyone...you know this is the place we all share, good, bad, ugly...I want to ask for prayers for my family...I just got news that my cousin was shot and killed last night in Pittsburgh.  Even though he is 31, he is still that little boy to me with a great big smile.  We will need lots of prayers for his Mom, Dad and sister.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone...you know this is the place we all share, good, bad, ugly...I want to ask for prayers for my family...I just got news that my cousin was shot and killed last night in Pittsburgh.  Even though he is 31, he is still that little boy to me with a great big smile.  We will need lots of prayers for his Mom, Dad and sister.



OMG.  What is happening on this thread lately????  That is awful.  I'm so sorry for your loss.  Please send my thoughts/prayers to your family.  

We had a stabbing outside of my house Sunday night.  It was nuts (I live in a very quiet upper middle class town where these things don't happen...let alone in front of my house).  Remember my backyard pond everyone was admiring?  Guess where they think the weapon is????  I've had police and dogs in my backyard for two days.  Kid my DH went to school with was stabbed over a GIRL...over a girl...are you kidding me???

Seriously...why are these awful, violent things happening???


----------



## disneymommieof2

esab4 said:


> Following are pics of what I sent to eight year-old Shay Lynne of the GoofyDoo family Big Give.  My eight year-old picked out the pattern (I confess that I steered her toward one that I'd made for her before so that I wouldn't have to attempt anything new).  She also helped with the design of the necklace and the bling barrette.  I don't love the necklace, but she does so I hope that Shay Lynne will like it as well.  We were going for a "Limited Too meets the princesses" look.  The yellow knit pants should hit at her knees.  So, anyway, it's not as fantastic as some of the other outfits she'll have received, but it should be nice and cool in the heat.



That is really pretty I bet she will love it!!


----------



## karebear1

esab4 said:


> Following are pics of what I sent to eight year-old Shay Lynne of the GoofyDoo family Big Give.  My eight year-old picked out the pattern (I confess that I steered her toward one that I'd made for her before so that I wouldn't have to attempt anything new).  She also helped with the design of the necklace and the bling barrette.  I don't love the necklace, but she does so I hope that Shay Lynne will like it as well.  We were going for a "Limited Too meets the princesses" look.  The yellow knit pants should hit at her knees.  So, anyway, it's not as fantastic as some of the other outfits she'll have received, but it should be nice and cool in the heat.




I think that is adorable- and just as good as everyone elses!  Did you make the necklace and bling barrett?? These are SO CUTE!!!Can you give a pictorial lesson in how to do this if you did?? PLEASE???


----------



## disneymommieof2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone...you know this is the place we all share, good, bad, ugly...I want to ask for prayers for my family...I just got news that my cousin was shot and killed last night in Pittsburgh.  Even though he is 31, he is still that little boy to me with a great big smile.  We will need lots of prayers for his Mom, Dad and sister.



OMGoodness- I'm so sorry! Prayers and condolences to your family!!


----------



## HeatherSue

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my first attemps at sewing clothes (Istarted a week ago after finding this thread).  My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!


WOW!!  You are on a roll already!!!  I think your model is gorgeous, reluctant maybe, but gorgeous!!  I think my favorite is the Cars dress. SOOO cute!  Of course it's okay to make something similar to what someone else has made!  There are only so many patterns/Disney fabric combinations out there, after all!



livndisney said:


> Not get dramatic? Are you FORGETTING who I live with? LOL Morgan is the DRAMA QUEEN!!!!!! Atleast I didn't stomp my foot and roll my eyes LOL.


 In that case, you really did a good job.  Wanna cookie (with no apples, dyes, high fructose corn syrup, artificial sweetener, gluten or hydrogenated oil)?



jham said:


> Even if you don't come to the meet, we can still have a dismeet weight loss goal!  Everyone who doesn't come can just post pictures of themselves just before we leave!


You mean you are all going to get skinny before we meet each other???  Great- that means I actually have to make an effort to lose weight. 




karebear1 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwe.... I'm loved!
> 
> This would make a wonderful RANDOM pic of the day! Who's up for the challenge?? Can ANYONE out twirl our little Heather Sue??? Only time will tell.....
> 
> Ok- I've tried this RESIZING thing before... and it just plain didn't work for me, but I'm always willing to give it another try- so......... Here we go!!!!
> 
> Oh my!! She's getting so brave now! I think you'll be able to conquer your fear of.... well..... you know- in NO time at all if you keep this up!
> 
> Exactly! I'll have you know that that fanny pack is made or real life rawhide leather- stained black for the coolest of cool effects! It also has a convienent inside area that holds 8 credit cards and has a zipper pocket for money too! PLUS there is a hidden zipper pocket for such valuables as WDW AP's and single packets of (ok- based on the latest nutritional talks we've been having here= nobody say anything!) Crystal Light, so I don't have to taste that yucky WDW water.
> 
> Ya know, if you're really nice to me, I'll wear it to our DISmeet in February.
> 
> AND jhammie- I think we can arrange for it to count as your daily exercise IF you don't make fun of my fanny pack.


Where do I even start, Karen?  Everything you say absolutely crackys me up (still funny t?)!!! 

I'm so proud of you that you learned to th_!!!  Would you also like a cookie (with no dyes, high fructose corn syrup, artificial sweetener, hydrogenated oil, or gluten)?
It only works on photobucket pictures, so if someone uses shutterly or something, we'll just see an x where the picture should be.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks Heather!  That'll be stuck in my head now!


No problem, just trying to help out!  



karebear1 said:


> You my dear are BRILLIANT!!!! I went back and did what you suggested and it came out RIGHT! THANKS!  Now I'm ULTRA SOPHISTICATED in a picture posting kinda way!


 



kjbrown said:


> Between my daughter's school and Captain Carlos and myself, my daughter (4) is actually pretty health conscious!  She knows what foods are healthy and which ones aren't.  She knows that it's okay to have foods that aren't healthy, as long as you don't have a lot of them.  Sounds good to me, I wish I had been that healthy as a kid.


Eat 5 a day the captain carlos way!!!  Tessa is conscious of what's healthy and what's not, too.  She's always telling me things like "these carrots are healthy, but fruit snacks are not".  

We grew our own vegetable garden this year and the kids are picking and eating peas and tomatoes right off the vine!  They would never eat them if I put them on their plate!



clairemolly said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for all the kind words about the Winnie the Pooh dress.


Teresa and I even talked about it and how cute it turned out yesterday.

TERESA TOLD ME SHE HAS BRIGHT GREEN POOH fabric!



t-beri said:


> THE ROBIN+5 GIVE IS FULL!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who picked up a project for this  GIVE or sent some pixie dust to our MAW family  YOU GUYS ROCK


   YAY!! I knew the disboutiquers would come through!!   I'll ship Morgan's outfit now. I  was waiting in case it didn't fill up and I decided to make something else.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Why is ' c u z a bad word???? It always gets ***


I have NO idea!! But, I do know that if you type bobbin wrong and spell it b o o bin, it will look like this ****in!



esab4 said:


>


You did a wonderful job! She is going to love it!!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> You did...I'm a moron.



No, you're not a moron, your brain is just full (that's what I'm always tell Corey when he tries to teach me something new)!!


----------



## karebear1

minnie2 said:


> WOW you did GREAT
> 
> Love the Fanny pack talk!  My best friend who is coming with us to wdw in Nov keeps saying she will be wearing here and I told her if I didn't love her so much and wasn't so happy she was coming I would pretend I didn't know her though I have offered to make her a purse in hopes she would change her mind! No offense!




No offense taken. I know that when people talk SMACK about my fanny pack, that they are just JEALOUS of it!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> No offense taken. I know that when people talk SMACK about my fanny pack, that they are just JEALOUS of it!




Yes, the late 80s/early 90s version of myself is very jealous  

They ARE very convenient for theme parks.  I will give you that.  I had an electric blue one with hot pink thread that served me well at many a theme park adventure!


----------



## t-beri

BTW, I said I was doing well w/ this dieting thing and then had a HUGE sugar craving. SO I looked around for the best choice for something just sweet enough to take the edge off and LO and BEHOLD! There it was....a jar of Dark Chocolate Dreams.  I ate spoonfull (or 2) and thought I'd share this find w/ ya'll.  It is an all natural dark chocolate /PB blend.  It's from a company called Peanut Butter & Co. (a sandwich shop in Greenwich Village)  I found it in my Grocery (Sweet Bay) but you can get it online or find a store near you online. @

http://www.ilovepeanutbutter.com/items_4.html

Ok, the link takes you to the P/B pantry page, cause I wanted you to see all the yummy flavors they have, but the site is pretty cool.  They have recipes and other fun stuff.  

The P/B is Gluten Free, Cert. Vegan, No Transfats, No hydrogenated oils, No Cholesterol and NO refined sugar. It is sweetened w/ evaporated cane juice.  

I absolutely LOVE this stuff.  

...t.


----------



## Cheeseball

ncmomof2 said:


> This is a simple pre-shirred that was a good confidence booster.



Wow, you did great!! I love your outfits, and great job shirring!! I may have to get a sewing machine just so I can shirr!  Keep it up, you're very talented!



esab4 said:


>



Love them!  The bling is so cute and my daughter would be so jealous if she saw them!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone...you know this is the place we all share, good, bad, ugly...I want to ask for prayers for my family...I just got news that my cousin was shot and killed last night in Pittsburgh.  Even though he is 31, he is still that little boy to me with a great big smile.  We will need lots of prayers for his Mom, Dad and sister.



I'm so sorry to hear that!  My husband is 31, I can't imagine him being gone at his age. My heart goes out to your whole family!!

Renae


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> BTW, I said I was doing well w/ this dieting thing and then had a HUGE sugar craving. SO I looked around for the best choice for something just sweet enough to take the edge off and LO and BEHOLD! There it was....a jar of Dark Chocolate Dreams.  I ate spoonfull (or 2) and thought I'd share this find w/ ya'll.  It is an all natural dark chocolate /PB blend.  It's from a company called Peanut Butter & Co. (a sandwich shop in Greenwich Village)  I found it in my Grocery (Sweet Bay) but you can get it online or find a store near you online. @
> 
> http://www.ilovepeanutbutter.com/items_4.html
> 
> Ok, the link takes you to the P/B pantry page, cause I wanted you to see all the yummy flavors they have, but the site is pretty cool.  They have recipes and other fun stuff.
> 
> The P/B is Gluten Free, Cert. Vegan, No Transfats, No hydrogenated oils, No Cholesterol and NO refined sugar. It is sweetened w/ evaporated cane juice.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this stuff.
> 
> ...t.




That sounds extremely thrilling.


----------



## t-beri

Yeah, still funny GOOD TIMES, GOOD TIMES.


----------



## revrob

esab4 said:


> Following are pics of what I sent to eight year-old Shay Lynne of the GoofyDoo family Big Give.  My eight year-old picked out the pattern (I confess that I steered her toward one that I'd made for her before so that I wouldn't have to attempt anything new).  She also helped with the design of the necklace and the bling barrette.  I don't love the necklace, but she does so I hope that Shay Lynne will like it as well.  We were going for a "Limited Too meets the princesses" look.  The yellow knit pants should hit at her knees.  So, anyway, it's not as fantastic as some of the other outfits she'll have received, but it should be nice and cool in the heat.



I love these!  Especially the bling barrette!  I would LOVE to know how you made it!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> You did...I'm a moron.



OH NO, You're not a moron!  It wasn't there in the beginning.  I modified the post a coupld of days ago to put the address in.  I was waiting for the preferred shipping address from the family, so it wasn't there in the beginning.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone...you know this is the place we all share, good, bad, ugly...I want to ask for prayers for my family...I just got news that my cousin was shot and killed last night in Pittsburgh.  Even though he is 31, he is still that little boy to me with a great big smile.  We will need lots of prayers for his Mom, Dad and sister.



How sad!  I'm so, so sorry!  The world is such a crazy place these days.  I'll be praying for your family.




now I'm off to stalk the peanut butter page!


----------



## HeatherSue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone...you know this is the place we all share, good, bad, ugly...I want to ask for prayers for my family...I just got news that my cousin was shot and killed last night in Pittsburgh.  Even though he is 31, he is still that little boy to me with a great big smile.  We will need lots of prayers for his Mom, Dad and sister.


I am SO sorry to hear about that.  I'll definitely say some prayers for you and the rest of the faimly.   



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> We had a stabbing outside of my house Sunday night.  It was nuts (I live in a very quiet upper middle class town where these things don't happen...let alone in front of my house).  Remember my backyard pond everyone was admiring?  Guess where they think the weapon is????  I've had police and dogs in my backyard for two days.  Kid my DH went to school with was stabbed over a GIRL...over a girl...are you kidding me???
> 
> Seriously...why are these awful, violent things happening???


That's just awful!  



karebear1 said:


> No offense taken. I know that when people talk SMACK about my fanny pack, that they are just JEALOUS of it!


Hey, I didn't talk any smack at all!  I just said nothing says fashionista like a fanny pack.  There was no sarcasm in my "voice" at all!  



t-beri said:


> Yeah, still funny GOOD TIMES, GOOD TIMES.


  Every time I hear "good times, good times."  I think of Jham's Jayden saying that in her TR!


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> :
> Yep, I think I'd love that girl if I met her!  She always makes me smile!!
> I love the fair pictures, too!
> Thanks for the clown warning, it was much appreciated.  I did peek through my fingers, though.


Awww thanks about smiley girl! Guess What...   Today on the beach I was explaining to my friend about going in Feb and  a lightbulb went off ...."Hey why don't you come with me! We would only miss a day of school" (she teaches across the hall from me). She just is going to ask her DH.  That would make the forth person in our room (Did you hear that So Happy Stacy??) *And who else wanted to share our Pop room??* I know there was another person thinking about it! In any case, the whole trip is in the works....Can you put me on the "definately probably" group?  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone...you know this is the place we all share, good, bad, ugly...I want to ask for prayers for my family...I just got news that my cousin was shot and killed last night in Pittsburgh.  Even though he is 31, he is still that little boy to me with a great big smile.  We will need lots of prayers for his Mom, Dad and sister.



  I am sooo sorry    and lots of prayers and hugs for your cousin's family and yours ....how tragic.



> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  What is happening on this thread lately????  That is awful.  I'm so sorry for your loss.  Please send my thoughts/prayers to your family.
> 
> We had a stabbing outside of my house Sunday night.  It was nuts (I live in a very quiet upper middle class town where these things don't happen...let alone in front of my house).  Remember my backyard pond everyone was admiring?  Guess where they think the weapon is????  I've had police and dogs in my backyard for two days.  Kid my DH went to school with was stabbed over a GIRL...over a girl...are you kidding me???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGoodness! I don't think I could cope with that....prayers and hugs  for you as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously...why are these awful, violent things happening???
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


End times


----------



## Tinka_Belle

esab4 said:


>


I think the outfit is perfectly lovely along with the necklace and hair bling is to die for. Please tell us how you made it.


----------



## karebear1

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone...you know this is the place we all share, good, bad, ugly...I want to ask for prayers for my family...I just got news that my cousin was shot and killed last night in Pittsburgh.  Even though he is 31, he is still that little boy to me with a great big smile.  We will need lots of prayers for his Mom, Dad and sister.



I'm glad you had someone to share this with and that we could be there for you. This is so sad. I'm so sorry for you and your family. My prayers are with you.


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> Where do I even start, Karen?  Everything you say absolutely crackys me up (still funny t?)!!!
> 
> I'm so proud of you that you learned to th_!!!  Would you also like a cookie (with no dyes, high fructose corn syrup, artificial sweetener, hydrogenated oil, or gluten)?
> It only works on photobucket pictures, so if someone uses shutterly or something, we'll just see an x where the picture should be.



OF COURSE I want a cookie! Do you really need to ask??   




HeatherSue said:


> TERESA TOLD ME SHE HAS BRIGHT GREEN POOH fabric!



Teresa has  *Green POOH?!?!?* Maybe she should see a Dr. for that?   

Oh... I kill myself!!!!


----------



## minnie2

esab4 said:


> Following are pics of what I sent to eight year-old Shay Lynne of the GoofyDoo family Big Give.  My eight year-old picked out the pattern (I confess that I steered her toward one that I'd made for her before so that I wouldn't have to attempt anything new).  She also helped with the design of the necklace and the bling barrette.  I don't love the necklace, but she does so I hope that Shay Lynne will like it as well.  We were going for a "Limited Too meets the princesses" look.  The yellow knit pants should hit at her knees.  So, anyway, it's not as fantastic as some of the other outfits she'll have received, but it should be nice and cool in the heat.


It is VERY limited TOO and Justice. my 8 yr olds fav!  She got annoyed at me the other day because she wanted to look there and I just walked around saying ' I could make this for you!'  She loves the clothes I make her BUt she still needs her Justice closes to be cool and a Fanny pack( that was for you Karen! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone...you know this is the place we all share, good, bad, ugly...I want to ask for prayers for my family...I just got news that my cousin was shot and killed last night in Pittsburgh.  Even though he is 31, he is still that little boy to me with a great big smile.  We will need lots of prayers for his Mom, Dad and sister.


 I am so sorry!  that is so sad!   



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> OMG.  What is happening on this thread lately????  That is awful.  I'm so sorry for your loss.  Please send my thoughts/prayers to your family.
> 
> We had a stabbing outside of my house Sunday night.  It was nuts (I live in a very quiet upper middle class town where these things don't happen...let alone in front of my house).  Remember my backyard pond everyone was admiring?  Guess where they think the weapon is????  I've had police and dogs in my backyard for two days.  Kid my DH went to school with was stabbed over a GIRL...over a girl...are you kidding me???
> 
> Seriously...why are these awful, violent things happening???


 OMG! seriously?!?!?   You are right what the heck is this world coming too it is really sad and scary!
  


karebear1 said:


> No offense taken. I know that when people talk SMACK about my fanny pack, that they are just JEALOUS of it!


Ok the truth is out i am jealous and want one only if mine can have Mickey and Minnie on it and be pink and green!  Oh and I want a Boa to wear with it!!!!!!!   


t-beri said:


> BTW, I said I was doing well w/ this dieting thing and then had a HUGE sugar craving. SO I looked around for the best choice for something just sweet enough to take the edge off and LO and BEHOLD! There it was....a jar of Dark Chocolate Dreams.  I ate spoonfull (or 2) and thought I'd share this find w/ ya'll.  It is an all natural dark chocolate /PB blend.  It's from a company called Peanut Butter & Co. (a sandwich shop in Greenwich Village)  I found it in my Grocery (Sweet Bay) but you can get it online or find a store near you online. @
> 
> http://www.ilovepeanutbutter.com/items_4.html
> 
> Ok, the link takes you to the P/B pantry page, cause I wanted you to see all the yummy flavors they have, but the site is pretty cool.  They have recipes and other fun stuff.
> 
> The P/B is Gluten Free, Cert. Vegan, No Transfats, No hydrogenated oils, No Cholesterol and NO refined sugar. It is sweetened w/ evaporated cane juice.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this stuff.
> 
> ...t.


 Love me some PB!!!!!!!!!!!  I keep telling my son he is going to turn into a peanut butter and jelly sandwich!


----------



## twob4him

Here's my pic of the day...well pictures actually:

A wave destroying their sandcastle






A wave practically knocking over DD10 (My friend who might come to the Dismeet is there in the brown suit running to catch her son!)






Vote on one:
A. A whale
B. A shark
C. A dolphin
D. A lochness monster  






Stay cool...hopefully we won't top out at 100 today


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

twob4him said:


> Vote on one:
> A. A whale
> B. A shark
> C. A dolphin
> D. A lochness monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I vote D!!!  I spent 12 hours one day hiking around Inverness looking for the Lochness monster and didn't see a thing.  Who knew...he's in Jersey!!!


----------



## princessmom29

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone...you know this is the place we all share, good, bad, ugly...I want to ask for prayers for my family...I just got news that my cousin was shot and killed last night in Pittsburgh.  Even though he is 31, he is still that little boy to me with a great big smile.  We will need lots of prayers for his Mom, Dad and sister.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey ladies! I have been lurking on this thread for a while. All of you make such wonderful clothes! You have inspired me and I bought a bunch of fabric this week and I WILL make some stuff!!!!  Tonight I made a tutu bottom for my DD's birthday outfit and it came out great! I am on my way! Hopefully when I have questions (and I am sure I will!) you ladies would be so kind as to help me. You really have some talent on this thread!


Welcome!  Can't wait to see photos of your creations!



twob4him said:


> I thought I would add some pictures from the 4H Fair that DD10 was in. She got to show a friend's pony who was pretty tiny  but they managed!


Wonderful photos!  Congrats to your DD! 



karebear1 said:


> OK- how about a small vacation right about now?  Yes??? OK...........Let's go to southern Washington state. How about Mount St. Helen's How does that sound??


Thanks for the virtual vacation! 



cerberus said:


> We are off to Disney in about 4 weeks, since my mom does not have time to sew right now, I found a cute dress on ebay for my DD to wear to Chef Mickeys for her 3rd birthday. DD is still a little messy when she eats, anyone have any great ideas for a fancy bib to protect her dress while she eats? Thanks!


I have a bib that is meant for an adult to wear when feeding a baby that would provide lots of extra coverage.  It is just plain white so it wouldn't be too cute but would protect her.  I bought a bib pattern from youcanmakethis.com and the neckline is pretty big-I got it on my DD(9) just to see how small it was and it was very tight on her but I did get it on.  Maybe you just make a longer version of something like that.  Maybe if you post a photo of her dress we'll get better ideas for you.

It looks like we'll be at WDW the same time.  We'll be there 8/14 to 8/28.  We are having breakfast at CM on the 22nd.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Thanks for all of the prayers and support. When DH came home from work last night we discussed the issue about the girls and have decided that if Heather asks us to do this we would, but we will not be offering. Over the last couple of days when the girls have been here they have made a couple of comments that I didn't quite understand, but finding out last night that they have nowhere to go to made them all make sense. I hope that whatever happens in this situation the children are going to be safe.


Prayers for the girls and you and your family. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my first attemps at sewing clothes (Istarted a week ago after finding this thread).  My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!
> 
> 
> This is a simple pre-shirred that was a good confidence booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an attemp at a skirt, but ended up a dress since it was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a little big but I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first shirred top!  I am pretty excited to learn how to do this.  It took a few attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt with a pattern.  I used a shorts pattern and a loosly followed a pillowcase pattern for the top.  (I got this idea from a previous post, I hope that is OK).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works!  Let me know what you think.


Welcome! Great job and your DD is adorable.  My DD(5) would LOVE your Car's outfit!!!



Disney Brat said:


> Awesome job everyone!!  ncmomof2, congrats on an amazing job!!  You did great for yoru first time at those!  I have been delayed at starting my projects, life has sure gotten in the way!!  But we did get a new car yesterday, so I am really happy for that!!  We had an 03 PT cruiser that was deciding to fall apart,  so we traded it in!  We owed a lot more than it was worth, but the dealership bought out our loan,and we got an 08 Caliber!  Same payments and the insurance is $10 more than the PT was!!  So I think we got a pretty good deal on that!!  I am really hoping to get going on the dress this week, so keep your fingers crossed for me!!


Congrats on the new car.  Good luck with your dress.



esab4 said:


> Following are pics of what I sent to eight year-old Shay Lynne of the GoofyDoo family Big Give.  My eight year-old picked out the pattern (I confess that I steered her toward one that I'd made for her before so that I wouldn't have to attempt anything new).  She also helped with the design of the necklace and the bling barrette.  I don't love the necklace, but she does so I hope that Shay Lynne will like it as well.  We were going for a "Limited Too meets the princesses" look.  The yellow knit pants should hit at her knees.  So, anyway, it's not as fantastic as some of the other outfits she'll have received, but it should be nice and cool in the heat.


That is great!  I'm sure Shay Lynne will love the outfit and the bling!!!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone...you know this is the place we all share, good, bad, ugly...I want to ask for prayers for my family...I just got news that my cousin was shot and killed last night in Pittsburgh.  Even though he is 31, he is still that little boy to me with a great big smile.  We will need lots of prayers for his Mom, Dad and sister.


How tragic.  Prayers for your entire family.


----------



## karebear1

minnie2 said:


> Ok the truth is out i am jealous and want one only if mine can have Mickey and Minnie on it and be pink and green!  Oh and I want a Boa to wear with it!!!!!!!



FINALLY!!! Someone with good taste and common sense replies!  



twob4him said:


> Here's my pic of the day...well pictures actually:
> 
> A wave destroying their sandcastle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wave practically knocking over DD10 (My friend who might come to the Dismeet is there in the brown suit running to catch her son!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vote on one:
> A. A whale
> B. A shark
> C. A dolphin
> D. A lochness monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay cool...hopefully we won't top out at 100 today



LOVE these pics- it makes me wnat to be at the beach with you!  And I vote A.  NOTHING beats a shark at the beach!


----------



## t-beri

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone...you know this is the place we all share, good, bad, ugly...I want to ask for prayers for my family...I just got news that my cousin was shot and killed last night in Pittsburgh.  Even though he is 31, he is still that little boy to me with a great big smile.  We will need lots of prayers for his Mom, Dad and sister.



More


----------



## snubie

twob4him said:


> Awww thanks about smiley girl! Guess What...   Today on the beach I was explaining to my friend about going in Feb and  a lightbulb went off ...."Hey why don't you come with me! We would only miss a day of school" (she teaches across the hall from me). She just is going to ask her DH.  That would make the forth person in our room (Did you hear that So Happy Stacy??) *And who else wanted to share our Pop room??* I know there was another person thinking about it! In any case, the whole trip is in the works....Can you put me on the "definately probably" group?


I was thinking about going but I think DH has put the kabosh on that dream.  If I am able to convince him by some miracle I will probably end up bringing DD with me so we would get out own room.  I hope your friend can go.

I was away for a few days and have many pages to catch up on.


----------



## t-beri

We'll keep our fingers crossed for ya!!


----------



## sahm1000

mytwotinks said:


> You could still drink soda, just soda with real sugar.  We really like it!  Plus once you get over the shakes, it won't even sound good anymore! I can't really talk though because I am a Dr. Pepper addict.  You know how it goes, do what I say, not what I do!
> 
> I am gonna try to give it up though.  It's just what I do when I'm upset though and I've been upset a lot lately so it's been hard.




Here in Texas they have a special Dr. Pepper that has sugar in it, not the HFCS.  It costs an arm and a leg (like $5.99 for 6 small glass bottles - I don't think it comes in a can) and I've had it once but can't tell the difference in the taste.  I don't normally drink regular soda but I am a Diet Coke addict (when I'm not pregnant or nursing that is - right now I don't even consider chancing the caffeine!).  I know that The Jones Soda's have sugar in them, no HFCS.  



SILLYANDI said:


> I just found your thread today and I am in love with all of you! I don't sew much, but I'm totally inspired!
> I LOVE your rules in the top post (no apologies, etc), I think I found a new favorite thread!





Welcome!  Glad to have  you!  Jump right in!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

to all of the people currently experiencing hard times. We will overcome these things and end up stronger because of them.  

My vote on the thing in the water is Dolphin, hopefully!!!!

DH is totally against me and Jenna going to WDW without him (Disney hater my Aunt Sally). He does want us to take a little trip to Fayetteville, AR. We went a couple of years ago just for a weekend and we really enjoyed it. We just lazed around for a weekend. It was nice. I think it would be nice to go there around Christmas shopping time. That way we can see some Christmas lights and do some shopping.


----------



## Clared

t-beri said:


> I know Clared can probably shed a little light on that....I noticed she uses organic fabrics (another thing I'd like to look into....I found some great biodegradable screen printing inks and would like to do some organic kids stuff)  so she probably eats more organically too (just an assumption) so if you have something to offer us Clare, speak up!!
> ...t.



The organic fabric I've used was from  and a company I found selling at the Festival of Quilts over here (but I can't remember their name!!).  In all honesty, I don't use it very often as its $$$$ compared to 'normal' fabric.

When I was younger my mum did alot of creative textile qualifications and courses before she became a teacher and it was quite normal for us to spend our hols dying fabric and making paper but these days I don't have enough hours to do the laundry letting alone anything more exciting!!

As for food, I try to eat 'seasonally' - ie if it needs to be grown in a greenhouse or imported from somewhere hot, I don't have it (like stawberries in the winter).  I also tend to pay more attention to the distance the food has travelled than I used to.  Organic stuff is getting cheaper, but at the end of the day, I can only buy what we can afford.

And don't get me started to farmers markets!!!!  Ours vanished and the next nearest ones are all on weekdays when I'm working.   



livndisney said:


> Ok, I can't post pictures anymore. And I can't comment on any pictures......
> 
> because I can't make the pictures smaller. My computer just won't do it.
> 
> So I am here, I am sewing, I think everything everyone has posted is awesome.
> 
> 
> Crawling back under my rock



It took me a while to figure it out (I'm not exactly technically minded!) Is it because you see the pictures in your reply rather than the description?  If so I know, I know................. 



SILLYANDI said:


> I just found your thread today and I am in love with all of you! I don't sew much, but I'm totally inspired!
> I LOVE your rules in the top post (no apologies, etc), I think I found a new favorite thread!





ncmomof2 said:


> I found this thead a week ago and you all are amazing!  I have been inspired to make clothes for my little girl.  I have in the past made curtains, bedskirts, wallhanging, etc but never clothes.  This week I have made several things!  Not all turned out great but they are wearable.  I want to make her an outfit for each day of our trip to DW in Sept.  Thanks for the ideas and inspiration!



 



LisaZoe said:


> I'm afraid my stash has outgrown my current organization/space. Here's a photo of about half of what I have - this is what I consider my working stash. The other fabric is older stuff that I need to purge soon. It's so hard to let go of any fabric - even when I'm unlikely to use it in my lifetime. You never know, with the prices vintage fabric gets, my stash could be Zoe's nest egg for when I'm gone.



My sister and I constantly wind my mum up about this - forget the house, we'll be arguing over her stash and sewing machine!!!

She is 'legitmately' building her stash up at the minute as she figures she won't have as much money to spend when she retires!

You know, you guys are the best.  I've just sat in the bath having a little cry because I feel rubbish, fat and a mess (OK so wrong time of the month probably accounts for a majority of this).  I'm Diabetic and have Coeliacs so following a diet 'plan' is a complete waste of time.  However, I'm sure there is loads I could do in terms of eating better (less!) and excercising more.  Reading your posts (esp. Tifani's) I feel so much better and am determined to give this a decent try ready for December.


----------



## snubie

Clared said:


> As for food, I try to eat 'seasonally' - ie if it needs to be grown in a greenhouse or imported from somewhere hot, I don't have it (like stawberries in the winter).  I also tend to pay more attention to the distance the food has travelled than I used to.  Organic stuff is getting cheaper, but at the end of the day, I can only buy what we can afford.
> 
> And don't get me started to farmers markets!!!!  Ours vanished and the next nearest ones are all on weekdays when I'm working.
> 
> You know, you guys are the best.  I've just sat in the bath having a little cry because I feel rubbish, fat and a mess (OK so wrong time of the month probably accounts for a majority of this).  I'm Diabetic and have Coeliacs so following a diet 'plan' is a complete waste of time.  However, I'm sure there is loads I could do in terms of eating better (less!) and excercising more.  Reading your posts (esp. Tifani's) I feel so much better and am determined to give this a decent try ready for December.



    to you!


----------



## t-beri

YAY, Clare !!!  You can do it!  We are all here for you   Hope you're out of the tub and feeling better


----------



## HeatherSue

karebear1 said:


> Teresa has  *Green POOH?!?!?* Maybe she should see a Dr. for that?


I told her the same thing!!  



twob4him said:


> Vote on one:
> A. A whale
> B. A shark
> C. A dolphin
> D. A lochness monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay cool...hopefully we won't top out at 100 today


I know in my heart of hearts that it's- B. A shark!  I see sharks everywhere, even in swimming pools!  



snubie said:


> I was thinking about going but I think DH has put the kabosh on that dream.  If I am able to convince him by some miracle I will probably end up bringing DD with me so we would get out own room.  I hope your friend can go.
> 
> I was away for a few days and have many pages to catch up on.


I hope you can still come and bring your DD!!



sahm1000 said:


> I know that The Jones Soda's have sugar in them, no HFCS.


I didn't know that!!  I love Jones!



Tinka_Belle said:


> DH is totally against me and Jenna going to WDW without him (Disney hater my Aunt Sally). He does want us to take a little trip to Fayetteville, AR. We went a couple of years ago just for a weekend and we really enjoyed it. We just lazed around for a weekend. It was nice. I think it would be nice to go there around Christmas shopping time. That way we can see some Christmas lights and do some shopping.


Okay, I'm not getting the my Aunt Sally reference.  I'm thinking this is some kind of phrase that i'm not privy to? 

Henry is a little TOO happy that we're going to Disney without him.   to him.



Clared said:


> You know, you guys are the best.  I've just sat in the bath having a little cry because I feel rubbish, fat and a mess (OK so wrong time of the month probably accounts for a majority of this).  I'm Diabetic and have Coeliacs so following a diet 'plan' is a complete waste of time.  However, I'm sure there is loads I could do in terms of eating better (less!) and excercising more.  Reading your posts (esp. Tifani's) I feel so much better and am determined to give this a decent try ready for December.



We've all been there.


----------



## kjbrown

HeatherSue said:


> Eat 5 a day the captain carlos way!!!  Tessa is conscious of what's healthy and what's not, too.  She's always telling me things like "these carrots are healthy, but fruit snacks are not".
> 
> We grew our own vegetable garden this year and the kids are picking and eating peas and tomatoes right off the vine!  They would never eat them if I put them on their plate!



That is awesome!  

I was actually going to write "Captain Carlos - on the Disney channel".  And then laughed at myself, of COURSE these people will all know who Captain Carlos is!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

To everyone going through such rough times right now.  

Thanks to HeatherSue for letting me use her Big Give tee as inspiration for this one:


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> To everyone going through such rough times right now.
> 
> Thanks to HeatherSue for letting me use her Big Give tee as inspiration for this one:



WOW!  That is so cool!  Tink is so tiny - that must have been awful to applique!



I'm so excited!  Guess what arrived today!?!  My DOUBLE WIDE!  My Hoop It All Super Giant Double Wide, that is!  It will allow me to embroider a field up to 9 1/2 " x 21 " without re-hooping!  I can't wait to get this thing hooked up to my machine and start playing!  Anyone have one?  What do you think?


----------



## t-beri

LisaZoe said:


> To everyone going through such rough times right now.
> 
> Thanks to HeatherSue for letting me use her Big Give tee as inspiration for this one:



Fantastic!!!  I love it.

Shannon, what I think is that I'm uber jealous that you even have an embroidery machine.  Our local repair guy is keeping his eye out for a good used machine for me and a serger so I can stop sewing at my MIL's.  I can't wait to be able to do some embroidery too!!!

...t.


----------



## MiniGirl

LisaZoe said:


> To everyone going through such rough times right now.
> 
> Thanks to HeatherSue for letting me use her Big Give tee as inspiration for this one:




I love the t-shirt. I missed HeatherSue's because this thread goes too fast and I just can't keep up. I know that I'm missing some good stuff though.

I love the silhouette though. In fact, I made this dress. I actually started it late spring and finished it up a few weeks ago. 

Again pics are posted with parent's permission.











Whoops: Sorry pics are so big. Let me see if I can resize them.


----------



## dean556

Update on my mom
The last couple of days have been touch and go but now she is doing much much better she has had a couple of dialysis treatments now and the DR. say most of the poison is out of her system,the pneumonia has cleared up so now they will take her off her blood thinners and get her prepared for the stint surgery she has to go without the blood thinners for 6 days before they will do surgery.this has got me Little concerned the heart Dr's. don't think this is a good idea but at the same time she has to have this surgery . we still have a long way to go before all this will get somewhat back to normal.
 I hope all this does go well here lately I don't know if I'm coming or going.DD is doing OK. she went and spent 3 hours yesterday at the hospital with me and that helped alot the Dr took the time to chat with her and answer all her questions the best he could it really meant alot to me and dd. DD is in much better spirits about it all she is starting to bug me about getting started on all her school clothes,I told her it would have to wait another week or so.
I will update when I can havent had alot of time for the computer have been staying at the hospital mostly.Thanks for all the prayers I do believe they have helped


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> WOW!  That is so cool!  Tink is so tiny - that must have been awful to applique!



She wasn't too bad, really. I had to use the narrowest setting for the satin stitch but otherwise it was about the same as doing a larger appliqué. I LOVED not having to do lots of thread changes and details!!!



revrob said:


> I'm so excited!  Guess what arrived today!?!  My DOUBLE WIDE!  My Hoop It All Super Giant Double Wide, that is!  It will allow me to embroider a field up to 9 1/2 " x 21 " without re-hooping!  I can't wait to get this thing hooked up to my machine and start playing!  Anyone have one?  What do you think?



Add me to the jealous list.  I can't wait to see what you create with all that space!


----------



## HeatherSue

LisaZoe said:


> Thanks to HeatherSue for letting me use her Big Give tee as inspiration for this one:


No problem, Lisa!  I think it looks wonderful!



MiniGirl said:


> Whoops: Sorry pics are so big. Let me see if I can resize them.


Wow!! That is fabulous!!!  I LOVE the ruffles in the back! Wow!!



dean556 said:


> Update on my mom
> The last couple of days have been touch and go but now she is doing much much better she has had a couple of dialysis treatments now and the DR. say most of the poison is out of her system,the pneumonia has cleared up so now they will take her off her blood thinners and get her prepared for the stint surgery she has to go without the blood thinners for 6 days before they will do surgery.this has got me Little concerned the heart Dr's. don't think this is a good idea but at the same time she has to have this surgery . we still have a long way to go before all this will get somewhat back to normal.
> I hope all this does go well here lately I don't know if I'm coming or going.DD is doing OK. she went and spent 3 hours yesterday at the hospital with me and that helped alot the Dr took the time to chat with her and answer all her questions the best he could it really meant alot to me and dd. DD is in much better spirits about it all she is starting to bug me about getting started on all her school clothes,I told her it would have to wait another week or so.
> I will update when I can havent had alot of time for the computer have been staying at the hospital mostly.Thanks for all the prayers I do believe they have helped


I'm gonna pm you.


----------



## sahm1000

sheridee32 said:


> here is my latest creation i am taking it to a show labor day if i dont sell it first, if it doesnt sell then my dgd will take it on our trip
> sheri



Beautiful outfit!  Those of you that are doing these appliques are making me with I had a machine to do them with!  You all do such a fantastic job!



sohappy said:


> ohhh, ooohhh, pick me, pick me!  I wanna play the random picture game!  Here are some things I have in photobucket-
> 
> some pictures my parents had made of the boys-
> a very southern picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of us together (pic of a pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just the boys- the snap right after this caught the boys kissing sooooo cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper when I straightened his hair (he decided he didn't want curls anymore).  For the record, I LOVE the curls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few pics from the 4th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some treats for Jackson's halloween party at school (apples, pb, and marshmallows)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson on his first day of preK (look how little- those are 3T shorts and he still wears them!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper just before the guests arrived for his first birthday party- think he got into the cupcakes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson at my sister's wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK enough randomness- back to your regularly scheduled program.
> 
> If you are bored- *check out my trip report-* Just updated today!!  I don't know how to change the title when I update, sorry.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1882055



Your boys are so cute and I love your Halloween treats!  They are fantastic!



LisaZoe said:


> I'm afraid my stash has outgrown my current organization/space. Here's a photo of about half of what I have - this is what I consider my working stash. The other fabric is older stuff that I need to purge soon. It's so hard to let go of any fabric - even when I'm unlikely to use it in my lifetime. You never know, with the prices vintage fabric gets, my stash could be Zoe's nest egg for when I'm gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I need some of those but I think I'd have to get 3 or 4 cases at least. Of course then I'd need to remove the books from my bookcases and find a new home for those. Hmm, maybe I can sell the books at a local used book store and use that to help finance the purchase of the fabric bolt thingies. I've also seriously considered purging most of my clothes that are in the armoire in the photo above so I can put fabric in that. I am so tired of having to try to pull fabric from the bottom of a 3+ foot stack of fabric. On more than one occasion, I've had small avalanches of cotton as I tried to extract fabric near the bottom.




Wow, that is an impressive stash of fabric!  I have one of those rubbermaid containers and that is it.  My DH would kill me if I had any more (of course, I am slow as molasses when it comes to sewing and I don't sell my stuff either so really no reason to even have what I have!).


----------



## revrob

MiniGirl said:


> I love the t-shirt. I missed HeatherSue's because this thread goes too fast and I just can't keep up. I know that I'm missing some good stuff though.
> 
> I love the silhouette though. In fact, I made this dress. I actually started it late spring and finished it up a few weeks ago.
> 
> Again pics are posted with parent's permission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops: Sorry pics are so big. Let me see if I can resize them.



THIS is gorgeous!  I love the ruffles on the back!  Is the silhouette of the child that is wearing the dress?  WOW!  That's beautiful.



LisaZoe said:


> She wasn't too bad, really. I had to use the narrowest setting for the satin stitch but otherwise it was about the same as doing a larger appliqué. I LOVED not having to do lots of thread changes and details!!!
> 
> 
> Add me to the jealous list.  I can't wait to see what you create with all that space!



You know, Lisa, I'm the jealous one!  I bought this hoop because
1.  I know I'll never applique as well as you - once you've owned the best, there's no going back!
2.  I'm WAY too lazy (I tell myself I just don't have time!) to master my applique style like you have.
3.  I want big appliques, and don't have the skill, but I CAN tell a computer what to do!  (Well, sometimes!)  
SO, super huge hoop it is for me!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Clared said:


> You know, you guys are the best.  I've just sat in the bath having a little cry because I feel rubbish, fat and a mess (OK so wrong time of the month probably accounts for a majority of this).  I'm Diabetic and have Coeliacs so following a diet 'plan' is a complete waste of time.  However, I'm sure there is loads I could do in terms of eating better (less!) and excercising more.  Reading your posts (esp. Tifani's) I feel so much better and am determined to give this a decent try ready for December.


 



LisaZoe said:


> To everyone going through such rough times right now.
> 
> Thanks to HeatherSue for letting me use her Big Give tee as inspiration for this one:


So cool!!!!!



revrob said:


> I'm so excited!  Guess what arrived today!?!  My DOUBLE WIDE!  My Hoop It All Super Giant Double Wide, that is!  It will allow me to embroider a field up to 9 1/2 " x 21 " without re-hooping!  I can't wait to get this thing hooked up to my machine and start playing!  Anyone have one?  What do you think?


How exciting!   



MiniGirl said:


> I love the t-shirt. I missed HeatherSue's because this thread goes too fast and I just can't keep up. I know that I'm missing some good stuff though.
> 
> I love the silhouette though. In fact, I made this dress. I actually started it late spring and finished it up a few weeks ago.
> 
> Again pics are posted with parent's permission.


Beautiful!!!!  



dean556 said:


> Update on my mom
> The last couple of days have been touch and go but now she is doing much much better she has had a couple of dialysis treatments now and the DR. say most of the poison is out of her system,the pneumonia has cleared up so now they will take her off her blood thinners and get her prepared for the stint surgery she has to go without the blood thinners for 6 days before they will do surgery.this has got me Little concerned the heart Dr's. don't think this is a good idea but at the same time she has to have this surgery . we still have a long way to go before all this will get somewhat back to normal.
> I hope all this does go well here lately I don't know if I'm coming or going.DD is doing OK. she went and spent 3 hours yesterday at the hospital with me and that helped alot the Dr took the time to chat with her and answer all her questions the best he could it really meant alot to me and dd. DD is in much better spirits about it all she is starting to bug me about getting started on all her school clothes,I told her it would have to wait another week or so.
> I will update when I can havent had alot of time for the computer have been staying at the hospital mostly.Thanks for all the prayers I do believe they have helped


Continued   and prayers for your Mom.


----------



## SallyfromDE

sheridee32 said:


> here is my latest creation i am taking it to a show labor day if i dont sell it first, if it doesnt sell then my dgd will take it on our trip
> sheri



Great Idea! It looks wonderful. 



LisaZoe said:


> The family wants items sent via general delivery at their local PO. The first post in the Robin+5 thread on the Big Give board has the details.
> 
> As you might imagine, many people aren't comfortable giving their home address over the internet so we'll have a variety of alternate addresses to use - such as other family members, work, church, etc. I'm planning to use at least Delivery Confirmation on any larger items I send just so I get some kind of verification it was delivered. Although that doesn't guarantee it got to the right person I'll at least know the family _should_ have it and if not, I can follow-up with my local PO or the family can do it on their end.



Will a PO box take packages?


----------



## HeatherSue

sahm1000 said:


> Beautiful outfit!  Those of you that are doing these appliques are making me with I had a machine to do them with!  You all do such a fantastic job!



If your machine will zig-zag, you can applique with it!

Or, are you wishing you had an embroidery machine?  I would LOVE to have one!  But, I do like to hand piece the appliques, too.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mytwotinks said:


> Unfortunately all artificial sweeteners mess with your metabolism and cause you to crave sweets.  We don't eat any artificial sweeteners at all.  I guess I focus a lot on HFCS because it's the hardest one to avoid.  The other's are generally in "diet" foods and I buy those.
> 
> Now, that being said.  I am going to try really hard to get over my Dr. Pepper addiction.  Wish me luck!



Thanks for all you input.  In Trader Joes today we read a lot of food labels.  I was so happy that a lot of the items we buy there have no HFCS or hydrogenated oils!  We also read a lot of labels at home and at my moms and I can't believe the foods that hve HFCS in it....pickles!  Bread! It is ridiculous!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my first attemps at sewing clothes (Istarted a week ago after finding this thread).  My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!
> 
> 
> This is a simple pre-shirred that was a good confidence booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first shirred top!  I am pretty excited to learn how to do this.  It took a few attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this works!  Let me know what you think.



You did a fabulous job!  you have only been sewing a week?  You have the gift!  I haven't even tried shirring yet.  That is on my list for one day!  I love the cars dress!



jham said:


> You can totally do 10 lbs in 10 weeks!  When I lost 70lbs. on WW I averaged 2lbs a week. Sadly, unless I go to the meetings and write down everything I eat, it just doesn't work for me.  I've even done the online version and it didn't work out.
> 
> !



Thanks for cheering me on!  I do so much better with the meetings, but I just can afford it right now.  I do have to write everything down and I have started this morning!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Yep!  We live like 5 minuites from there so we go a lot...great things to do there!
> 
> Oh we came down to CM to see the movie yesterday...we stopeed by the store, but you were real busy and we had to get _someone_ some food!  I'm sure we will be back...that is a nice theater!



I wish we lived closer to that park.  Maybe when it cools off we can meet up there for a day with the kids.  My kids love those character boats.  And I thought I saw you in the mall yesterday.  I was relocating clothes yesterday at the store and putting out some cute new night gowns.



minnie2 said:


> Love the Fanny pack talk!  My best friend who is coming with us to wdw in Nov keeps saying she will be wearing here and I told her if I didn't love her so much and wasn't so happy she was coming I would pretend I didn't know her though I have offered to make her a purse in hopes she would change her mind! No offense!



We love our fanny packs.  Even dh has one!  and dd13!  It fits so many things and is so easy to carry.



esab4 said:


> Following are pics of what I sent to eight year-old Shay Lynne of the GoofyDoo family Big Give.  My eight year-old picked out the pattern (I confess that I steered her toward one that I'd made for her before so that I wouldn't have to attempt anything new).  She also helped with the design of the necklace and the bling barrette.  I don't love the necklace, but she does so I hope that Shay Lynne will like it as well.  We were going for a "Limited Too meets the princesses" look.  The yellow knit pants should hit at her knees.  So, anyway, it's not as fantastic as some of the other outfits she'll have received, but it should be nice and cool in the heat.



The dress is adorable!  I love the style.  And your necklace and barrette ae awesome! I think the whole set is fantastic!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone...you know this is the place we all share, good, bad, ugly...I want to ask for prayers for my family...I just got news that my cousin was shot and killed last night in Pittsburgh.  Even though he is 31, he is still that little boy to me with a great big smile.  We will need lots of prayers for his Mom, Dad and sister.



 I am so sorry about your cousin.  Prayers are being said for your family.



twob4him said:


> Here's my pic of the day...well pictures actually:
> 
> A wave destroying their sandcastle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vote on one:
> A. A whale
> B. A shark
> C. A dolphin
> D. A lochness monster



I so miss the beach.  We live too far away from the beach to make the trip very often.  And I vote a shark......maybe a dolphin?



Clared said:


> You know, you guys are the best.  I've just sat in the bath having a little cry because I feel rubbish, fat and a mess (OK so wrong time of the month probably accounts for a majority of this).  I'm Diabetic and have Coeliacs so following a diet 'plan' is a complete waste of time.  However, I'm sure there is loads I could do in terms of eating better (less!) and excercising more.  Reading your posts (esp. Tifani's) I feel so much better and am determined to give this a decent try ready for December.


 I know how you feel.  i cry a lot about my fat behind.  And it doesn't help at that time of the month.  Have a peach and take a walk!  Even if the walk is to the mailbox and back.  



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks to HeatherSue for letting me use her Big Give tee as inspiration for this one:



WOW!  That is awesome!  I love all the silhoutte shirts that have been posted.



MiniGirl said:


> I love the t-shirt. I missed HeatherSue's because this thread goes too fast and I just can't keep up. I know that I'm missing some good stuff though.
> 
> I love the silhouette though. In fact, I made this dress. I actually started it late spring and finished it up a few weeks ago.
> 
> Again pics are posted with parent's permission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops: Sorry pics are so big. Let me see if I can resize them.



That dress is precious.  I lovethe back of it!



dean556 said:


> Update on my mom
> The last couple of days have been touch and go but now she is doing much much better she has had a couple of dialysis treatments now and the DR. say most of the poison is out of her system,the pneumonia has cleared up so now they will take her off her blood thinners and get her prepared for the stint surgery she has to go without the blood thinners for 6 days before they will do surgery.this has got me Little concerned the heart Dr's. don't think this is a good idea but at the same time she has to have this surgery . we still have a long way to go before all this will get somewhat back to normal.
> I hope all this does go well here lately I don't know if I'm coming or going.DD is doing OK. she went and spent 3 hours yesterday at the hospital with me and that helped alot the Dr took the time to chat with her and answer all her questions the best he could it really meant alot to me and dd. DD is in much better spirits about it all she is starting to bug me about getting started on all her school clothes,I told her it would have to wait another week or so.
> I will update when I can havent had alot of time for the computer have been staying at the hospital mostly.Thanks for all the prayers I do believe they have helped



  I have been praying for your mom.


----------



## LisaZoe

MiniGirl said:


> I love the silhouette though. In fact, I made this dress. I actually started it late spring and finished it up a few weeks ago.



That is gorgeous! I love the ruffles. Seeing your silhouette made me think about converting into appliqué the ones Zoe and I have from DLR. Oh my, so many ideas... so little time.  



sahm1000 said:


> Beautiful outfit!  Those of you that are doing these appliques are making me with I had a machine to do them with!  You all do such a fantastic job!



As Heather said, as long as your machine does a zigzag and you can adjust the stitch length, you can do appliqué. Some ladies do have embroidery machines that do the stitching for them but my understanding is they still have to do all the same prep work of cutting and assembling the pieces. It takes a little patience and practice but I really think most people can do it. In fact, I'm pretty sure many who post their appliqué here first experimented with appliqué as a result of this thread (or previous incarnations of it LOL).



sahm1000 said:


> Wow, that is an impressive stash of fabric!  I have one of those rubbermaid containers and that is it.  My DH would kill me if I had any more (of course, I am slow as molasses when it comes to sewing and I don't sell my stuff either so really no reason to even have what I have!).



If your DH ever complains about how much fabric you have, you can always point at mine and say "but at least I'm not as bad as her".  I think it was Angela, camelotcats?, who had a stash that was probably 3-4 times the size of mine. When I saw hers I didn't feel so bad about how much I buy.


----------



## LisaZoe

SallyfromDE said:


> Will a PO box take packages?



Those mailed though USPS should be delivered without problem but it might be an issue if people want to use UPS or FedEx.


----------



## clairemolly

sahm1000 said:


> I don't normally drink regular soda but I am a Diet Coke addict (when I'm not pregnant or nursing that is - right now I don't even consider chancing the caffeine!).  I know that The Jones Soda's have sugar in them, no HFC.



Let me introduce you to my favorite drink in the world right now...Caffeine Free Diet Coke.  I am still nursing Miss Molly and it has been my savior through the pregnancy and since she was born.  I do allow myself to have one "leaded" version every couple of days, usually in the morning when I get to work.  It is my "coffee".


----------



## rushing

Everyone is so creative, i LOVE it.


----------



## minnie2

Clared said:


> You know, you guys are the best.  I've just sat in the bath having a little cry because I feel rubbish, fat and a mess (OK so wrong time of the month probably accounts for a majority of this).  I'm Diabetic and have Coeliacs so following a diet 'plan' is a complete waste of time.  However, I'm sure there is loads I could do in terms of eating better (less!) and excercising more.  Reading your posts (esp. Tifani's) I feel so much better and am determined to give this a decent try ready for December.


  My dd8 has celiac so I know how hard that diet is!  Hang in there!  I am in a great yahoo group for Celiac if you want I can pm you they are a wealth of info!  Heck my puppy Daisy even has a wheat allergy!!!!!  So she is on wheat free food!



LisaZoe said:


> To everyone going through such rough times right now.
> 
> Thanks to HeatherSue for letting me use her Big Give tee as inspiration for this one:


 Stunning as usual!  



MiniGirl said:


> Again pics are posted with parent's permission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops: Sorry pics are so big. Let me see if I can resize them.


Really cute!  Is that a YCMT pattern?  If so which one I might need to add it to my wish list!  I am hoping DH lets me order a bunch for my bday!  



dean556 said:


> Update on my mom
> The last couple of days have been touch and go but now she is doing much much better she has had a couple of dialysis treatments now and the DR. say most of the poison is out of her system,the pneumonia has cleared up so now they will take her off her blood thinners and get her prepared for the stint surgery she has to go without the blood thinners for 6 days before they will do surgery.this has got me Little concerned the heart Dr's. don't think this is a good idea but at the same time she has to have this surgery . we still have a long way to go before all this will get somewhat back to normal.
> I hope all this does go well here lately I don't know if I'm coming or going.DD is doing OK. she went and spent 3 hours yesterday at the hospital with me and that helped alot the Dr took the time to chat with her and answer all her questions the best he could it really meant alot to me and dd. DD is in much better spirits about it all she is starting to bug me about getting started on all her school clothes,I told her it would have to wait another week or so.
> I will update when I can havent had alot of time for the computer have been staying at the hospital mostly.Thanks for all the prayers I do believe they have helped


Glad she is doing better I of course will continue to pray she keeps doing well.  Please keep us posted when you can.


----------



## revrob

Big Give Update!
I will posting a new family very soon (probably tomorrow)

BEFORE I DO SO, I would like to make a list of those that are interested/willing to serve as Give Coordinators.  The responsibilities include:
1.  Keeping the thread for the family that is assigned to your care updated.
2.  Make announcements on this board regarding needs that are filling slowly in your particular give.
3.  Become the "go between" person for those participating in the give and the family.  The coordinator will communicate with the family on behalf of givers to help streamline communication.


If you're interested in serving in this capacity, please PM me so that I can add your name to the list!  Thanks so much!


----------



## t-beri

Alright ladies it's time for me to go home. My sugar craving did pass after a couple spoonfuls of Dark Chocolate Dream peanut butter.  Now I'm just hungry- it's dinner time.

I am off to go home and figure out my plans for our trip to WDW in 3 weeks.   To see whether or not I want to try to put together a twirl for Lily or work on some of my plans for our OCT. trip and let her wear them more than once. 

Maybe I'll work on something tonight- If I don't crash on the couch 

...t.


----------



## esab4

Thanks for the nice compliments on the outfit and jewelry for Shay Lynne!

I made the barrette from the YCMT instructions by So*Very*Gigi.  I bought her bundle pack and so far I love it!  Her ebooks have good, close-up photos of each step.  The barrette and necklace were my first attempts at any kind of beading/jewelry making.

The barrette is basically a bunch of "charms" strung on wire wrapped around the barrette.  It took a few tries before I got the balance right, but it is simple to unwrap a row or two and rearrange the beads.  I don't know if I would have ever been able to figure it out on my own, however.  I definitely needed the wire wrapping ebook to learn how to make the charms.  The hardest part was choosing the beads.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

dean556 said:


> Update on my mom
> The last couple of days have been touch and go but now she is doing much much better she has had a couple of dialysis treatments now and the DR. say most of the poison is out of her system,the pneumonia has cleared up so now they will take her off her blood thinners and get her prepared for the stint surgery she has to go without the blood thinners for 6 days before they will do surgery.this has got me Little concerned the heart Dr's. don't think this is a good idea but at the same time she has to have this surgery . we still have a long way to go before all this will get somewhat back to normal.
> I hope all this does go well here lately I don't know if I'm coming or going.DD is doing OK. she went and spent 3 hours yesterday at the hospital with me and that helped alot the Dr took the time to chat with her and answer all her questions the best he could it really meant alot to me and dd. DD is in much better spirits about it all she is starting to bug me about getting started on all her school clothes,I told her it would have to wait another week or so.
> I will update when I can havent had alot of time for the computer have been staying at the hospital mostly.Thanks for all the prayers I do believe they have helped




Glad to hear that things are improving...hope things continue to go well


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


> Those mailed though USPS should be delivered without problem but it might be an issue if people want to use UPS or FedEx.



hm........ i've no clue where to even find the ups office.


----------



## Cheeseball

LisaZoe said:


>



Wow, that's great! I love it!



MiniGirl said:


> http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m320/aheartsdes1re/th_CIMG0345-1-1.jpg[/IMG]



That's gorgeous!! Great job!!



dean556 said:


> Update on my mom
> The last couple of days have been touch and go but now she is doing much much better she has had a couple of dialysis treatments now and the DR. say most of the poison is out of her system,the pneumonia has cleared up so now they will take her off her blood thinners and get her prepared for the stint surgery she has to go without the blood thinners for 6 days before they will do surgery.this has got me Little concerned the heart Dr's. don't think this is a good idea but at the same time she has to have this surgery . we still have a long way to go before all this will get somewhat back to normal.
> I hope all this does go well here lately I don't know if I'm coming or going.DD is doing OK. she went and spent 3 hours yesterday at the hospital with me and that helped alot the Dr took the time to chat with her and answer all her questions the best he could it really meant alot to me and dd. DD is in much better spirits about it all she is starting to bug me about getting started on all her school clothes,I told her it would have to wait another week or so.
> I will update when I can havent had alot of time for the computer have been staying at the hospital mostly.Thanks for all the prayers I do believe they have helped



 


I am making my oldest daughter a Minnie Mouse dress. It's red/white polka dots and white stripwork with a small white ruffle in the middle and a red/white polka dot top. I made the skirt soooooo big and made the bottom of the strips larger than the top and I pleated it by hand. It's about knee length.  I though with so many strips that it would flare out more, but it just hangs there. I'm so not happy with it!! It twirls nicely, but does not flare out at all. We're going in Sept, so it's too hot for a petticoat, so other than that is there anything I can do to make it fluff out?? Joy's Minnie dress that I posted yesterday flares out, but for some reason Belle's won't. I want it to do this-






Any suggestions?

TIA, Renae


----------



## NewmanFam6

I can not sew a lick  but my DD 7 would really like a Blue Belle dress to wear to the Princess breakfast. Is there anyone on this thread that could make one? I would definitely pay whatever it is worth I have not been able to find the blue outfit anywhere only the ball gown  Feel free to pm if you want to-Thanks


----------



## i12go2wdw

Hello all you wonderfully talented people. I have been reading all these posts for a couple of weeks and I am amazed and inspired by all of you. I do sew but for the past few years just quilts. I am beginning to get stoked to do some sewing for my kids now. 
The reason I am posting is because I may have a solution for the "non flared skirt". I made a formal dress for my daughter a few years ago and to have the bottom flare without a crinolin (sp?) I was instructed to sew horsehair braid into the hem. It is a woven braid that is about 3/4 of an inch wide and it gives a bit (not too much) of stiffness to the bottom of the skirt causing it to fan out. I am not explaining it very well here is a tutorial on using it and she does a better job. http://www.expertvillage.com/video/16290_sew-horsehair.htm 
Hope that help and keep up the good work everyone
Christine


----------



## ncmomof2

Ok, here are a few more.  

Front:





Back:





This is an attempt at a pattern before I use my Disney fabric.  I really do better without a pattern.  They confuse me since I don't know what they are talking about half the time   





Here is my shirred Ariel, my daughter's favorite princess.






I love the patchwork skirts.  Is that a pattern?


----------



## 2cutekidz

Cheeseball said:


> I am making my oldest daughter a Minnie Mouse dress. It's red/white polka dots and white stripwork with a small white ruffle in the middle and a red/white polka dot top. I made the skirt soooooo big and made the bottom of the strips larger than the top and I pleated it by hand. It's about knee length.  I though with so many strips that it would flare out more, but it just hangs there. I'm so not happy with it!! It twirls nicely, but does not flare out at all. We're going in Sept, so it's too hot for a petticoat, so other than that is there anything I can do to make it fluff out?? Joy's Minnie dress that I posted yesterday flares out, but for some reason Belle's won't. I want it to do this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> TIA, Renae



If I had to guess, I'd say that dress has a petticoat/slip under it.  A second layer will help it fluff a bit too.  But in the heat - I don't know.  I make my strips the same at the top and the bottom, maybe there's not enough fabric at the top to make it full?!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

NewmanFam6 said:


> I can not sew a lick  but my DD 7 would really like a Blue Belle dress to wear to the Princess breakfast. Is there anyone on this thread that could make one? I would definitely pay whatever it is worth I have not been able to find the blue outfit anywhere only the ball gown  Feel free to pm if you want to-Thanks







i12go2wdw said:


> Hello all you wonderfully talented people. I have been reading all these posts for a couple of weeks and I am amazed and inspired by all of you. I do sew but for the past few years just quilts. I am beginning to get stoked to do some sewing for my kids now.
> The reason I am posting is because I may have a solution for the "non flared skirt". I made a formal dress for my daughter a few years ago and to have the bottom flare without a crinolin (sp?) I was instructed to sew horsehair braid into the hem. It is a woven braid that is about 3/4 of an inch wide and it gives a bit (not too much) of stiffness to the bottom of the skirt causing it to fan out. I am not explaining it very well here is a tutorial on using it and she does a better job. http://www.expertvillage.com/video/16290_sew-horsehair.htm
> Hope that help and keep up the good work everyone
> Christine







ncmomof2 said:


> Ok, here are a few more.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the patchwork skirts.  Is that a pattern?



You are seriously way too good for a newbie!  Patchwork skirt tutorial is in the bookmarks on page 1 if you are interested.  Personally I can't do them (too much patience and MATH!) so I beg other disboards to do them for me


----------



## ms_mckenna

AQW said:


> What does your stash look like?  How much fabric do you have, and how is it stored/organized?  Any photos to share?







This is my stash. There is another large clear bucket with scraps etc. This is all that is done of my sewing room lol. Don't look at the shelf under the fabric because that is not done yet lmao. 




mytwotinks said:


> For a girl I would do little bloomers with a mickey head on the rear!  That with a really cute tank top.
> 
> Probably for a boy I would just do little shorts and a mickey applique'd onesie or t-shirt.
> 
> For a girl you could do some really sweet little dresses too!  Maybe not with the applique's , but some comfy cotton dresses that were interpretations of the princesses.  Like a blue skirt with the little side flounces in lighter blue for cinderella.  You could also do the princess skirts and just do plain t-shirts with them.
> 
> You could have so much fun!!!!  Oh, and don't forget those binkies!!!!!



No worries we are now vey much on the binkie band wagon!!! I love the ideas of making a little version of the princess dresses. 



t-beri said:


>


She is just so stinking cute! 



sahm1000 said:


> My DH has made a mess of things too around our house.  We decided that with the arrival of Lilly that we needed to make the second bedroom on the first floor of our home a true bedroom instead of my DH's office.  But to do that it meant walling off our formal living room and making it an office.  Of course, we decided to do this in January and my DH just got around to getting the ball rolling on it!  Grr!  So last Wednesday the carpenters showed up to wall it off, Saturday the electrician was here and today, joy of all joys, the drywallers are here.  My house is a disaster!  *Don't you always want your home torn up two weeks after having a baby during the summer (with the door open during 100 degree heat with your a/c running) with your two oldest children home instead of at school?  *


I know rigth lol. I am sorrry taht your hubby decided to wait till the last minute too! 



jham said:


> I finished my outfit for Karlyn!  I think...I sorta wish the hem was different on the skirt but not much I can do about that now.  Unless I add yellow ricrac around the bottom  And the Minnie head is supposed to be a little tilted.  It's my first major pieced applique (I think the only other one I did was Cinderella's slipper on the pillow on Lily's zuma pants)


That is adorable! I just love it! 



revrob said:


> I think little onesies with embroidered characters with easy fit type pants would be really cute for a boy.  For a girl, I keep seeing this image of a onesie with a tinkerbell petal skirt attached.  There are so many cute things you could do just with onesies!  PM me - I think I can help!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the cards from www.polarnotions.com  I LOVE them!  I roll my fabric on to the cards, and stand them up like books on a bookshelf.  I have one 5 shelf bookcase full.  I need to purchase a second bookcase - I am fairly sure that I could fill a second at least half way.



Very cute ideas Shannon. I will pm you.  Unfortunately I will not know for some time who I really will have with me. 

I LOVE those cards you are making me want to redo my shelf lol. I bet I could get more in with them!



karebear1 said:


> I think you  just  won FIRST PRIZE for longest multi-quote on a thread!
> 
> Thank You for the pink B-day Wish.... and thanks to everyone else that sent their wishes along as well. You're all so sweet.



LOL sorry. I just get up and down and keep going lmao. 

Happy BDAY! I am sorry I missed it! You share a great great BDAY day lol! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Happy Birthday to your DS and Congratulations to him also for walking so far. I can imagine that it was a real heartwarming moment.



TY it was beyond heartwarmign and a moment I have dreamed about for years. My DH is a big old "hard" man and he was crying. 



minnie2 said:


> HAPPY BDAY to your son!     on walking 20 feet that is such a wonderful gift to his parents on his bday  .



Thank you. 



sheridee32 said:


> here is my latest creation i am taking it to a show labor day if i dont sell it first, if it doesnt sell then my dgd will take it on our trip
> sheri





LisaZoe said:


> I think a onsie with matching shorts (or skirt for a girl) would be really cute and simple. The onsie could have a Mickey silhouette of the fabric from the shorts.


Cute ideas! I am going to seriously use the onsies I never thought of them sadly lol. 



jham said:


> Just because it's cute...
> 
> A few days ago I was in the other room and went to check on Lily and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said "We're having a tea party!"  She set everything up and somewhere  found bibs for all her babies all by herself.


You are right she is too cute! 



LisaZoe said:


> I'm afraid my stash has outgrown my current organization/space. Here's a photo of about half of what I have - this is what I consider my working stash. The other fabric is older stuff that I need to purge soon. It's so hard to let go of any fabric - even when I'm unlikely to use it in my lifetime. You never know, with the prices vintage fabric gets, my stash could be Zoe's nest egg for when I'm gone.



Oh WOW! You know I do not feel so bad now lol! 


teresajoy said:


> Aww, that is wonderful Callie!!!!!
> 
> !


TY  



twob4him said:


> I thought I would add some pictures from the 4H Fair that DD10 was in. She got to show a friend's pony who was pretty tiny  but they managed!
> ***************Clown Alert Ahead!!! ****************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last pic! She had a wonderful time. It was something she did from beginning to end. But it was a lot of work!!! We aren't sure about doing it again at this point!



LOL at the clown alert! Your DD 10 is such a pretty girl.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Tinka_Belle said:


> Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.



Oh my hun my heart just breaks for her.  You will be in my thoughts and prayers along with the family.



2cutekidz said:


> I'm pretty sure that if you ask, Joanns (and probably hobby lobby) will give you the cardboard from the bolts of fabric.  Cut them in half (lengthwise) and they will fit in a bookcase.  I plan on organizing my sewing space and doing this.


They  do ! I have about a billion from there and other places lol. 



karebear1 said:


> Shoulda been a SOCK MONKEY!
> 
> 
> And now, to end our day of touring , let's meet our tour guide. Yes, indeed, not only a superior tourguide, but a fashionista as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I agree about the monkies! I love your pictures too beautiful!
> 
> BTW notice I breaking up my multi quote aren't you proud?
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2princesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah for the walking.  What a great gift to give you on his birthday!  And   from my dd to your ds!  (My other dd turned 13 in February and I felt old...how are you doing!)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you yes it was a great great gift! Older lmao is how I feel. I do alreayd have one that will be 15 on 8/3 though so she is my one that makes me really old.They are both always takign stabs at me about it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my first attemps at sewing clothes (Istarted a week ago after finding this thread).  My daughter is not the best model as you will see, she is pretty grumpy about it!
> My first shirred top!  I am pretty excited to learn how to do this.  It took a few attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I am sooo impressed! Very good first time!
> 
> 
> 
> esab4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following are pics of what I sent to eight year-old Shay Lynne of the GoofyDoo family Big Give.  My eight year-old picked out the pattern (I confess that I steered her toward one that I'd made for her before so that I wouldn't have to attempt anything new).  She also helped with the design of the necklace and the bling barrette.  I don't love the necklace, but she does so I hope that Shay Lynne will like it as well.  We were going for a "Limited Too meets the princesses" look.  The yellow knit pants should hit at her knees.  So, anyway, it's not as fantastic as some of the other outfits she'll have received, but it should be nice and cool in the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the barrette and the necklace! The whole thing is precious!
> 
> 
> 
> The Moonk's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone...you know this is the place we all share, good, bad, ugly...I want to ask for prayers for my family...I just got news that my cousin was shot and killed last night in Pittsburgh.  Even though he is 31, he is still that little boy to me with a great big smile.  We will need lots of prayers for his Mom, Dad and sister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am saying prayers. I hate that for your family.  I hope things get better.
> 
> 
> 
> karebear1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense taken. I know that when people talk SMACK about my fanny pack, that they are just JEALOUS of it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL I love mine too.  I actually just bought a side carrier for baby with one built in! My older children are mortified lol!
> 
> 
> 
> twob4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my pic of the day...well pictures actually:
> 
> A wave destroying their sandcastle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE this pciture!
> 
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> To everyone going through such rough times right now.
> 
> Thanks to HeatherSue for letting me use her Big Give tee as inspiration for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is great!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AQW

Is it bad that my stash is more than half the size of LisaZoe's stash, and I've only made about 7-8 garments total?  I just hate the idea of *missing* a fabric that I like - what if I want it later and it's not available anymore?    Like many here, I did the same thing with scrapbooking supplies (or, as my DH termed it all, "scrap cr*p")  Now I've become a fabric collector... heck, the scrap stuff was easier to store.  I really should just stop buying fabric until I've used a LOT of what I already have.  But... But... But... Joann's... coupon... burning... hole... in pocket...  

New fabric question:  Do you only buy fabric when you have a specific purpose for it in mind?  And if you do NOT have a specific purpose in mind, how do you decide how much of a particular fabric to buy????


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MiniGirl said:


> I love the t-shirt. I missed HeatherSue's because this thread goes too fast and I just can't keep up. I know that I'm missing some good stuff though.
> 
> I love the silhouette though. In fact, I made this dress. I actually started it late spring and finished it up a few weeks ago.
> 
> Again pics are posted with parent's permission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops: Sorry pics are so big. Let me see if I can resize them.


That is very pretty. I love the back of that skirt.



dean556 said:


> Update on my mom
> The last couple of days have been touch and go but now she is doing much much better she has had a couple of dialysis treatments now and the DR. say most of the poison is out of her system,the pneumonia has cleared up so now they will take her off her blood thinners and get her prepared for the stint surgery she has to go without the blood thinners for 6 days before they will do surgery.this has got me Little concerned the heart Dr's. don't think this is a good idea but at the same time she has to have this surgery . we still have a long way to go before all this will get somewhat back to normal.
> I hope all this does go well here lately I don't know if I'm coming or going.DD is doing OK. she went and spent 3 hours yesterday at the hospital with me and that helped alot the Dr took the time to chat with her and answer all her questions the best he could it really meant alot to me and dd. DD is in much better spirits about it all she is starting to bug me about getting started on all her school clothes,I told her it would have to wait another week or so.
> I will update when I can havent had alot of time for the computer have been staying at the hospital mostly.Thanks for all the prayers I do believe they have helped


I'm so happy to hear that she is doing better. I hope she continues to get better.


----------



## lovesdumbo

esab4 said:


> Thanks for the nice compliments on the outfit and jewelry for Shay Lynne!
> 
> I made the barrette from the YCMT instructions by So*Very*Gigi.  I bought her bundle pack and so far I love it!  Her ebooks have good, close-up photos of each step.  The barrette and necklace were my first attempts at any kind of beading/jewelry making.
> 
> The barrette is basically a bunch of "charms" strung on wire wrapped around the barrette.  It took a few tries before I got the balance right, but it is simple to unwrap a row or two and rearrange the beads.  I don't know if I would have ever been able to figure it out on my own, however.  I definitely needed the wire wrapping ebook to learn how to make the charms.  The hardest part was choosing the beads.


Those were awesome.  I may have to buy here books as I've never done any bead work either.


----------



## ms_mckenna

MiniGirl said:


> .


I love this especially the back!



dean556 said:


> Update on my mom
> The last couple of days have been touch and go but now she is doing much much better she has had a couple of dialysis treatments now and the DR. say most of the poison is out of her system,the pneumonia has cleared up so now they will take her off her blood thinners and get her prepared for the stint surgery she has to go without the blood thinners for 6 days before they will do surgery.this has got me Little concerned the heart Dr's. don't think this is a good idea but at the same time she has to have this surgery . we still have a long way to go before all this will get somewhat back to normal.
> I hope all this does go well here lately I don't know if I'm coming or going.DD is doing OK. she went and spent 3 hours yesterday at the hospital with me and that helped alot the Dr took the time to chat with her and answer all her questions the best he could it really meant alot to me and dd. DD is in much better spirits about it all she is starting to bug me about getting started on all her school clothes,I told her it would have to wait another week or so.
> I will update when I can havent had alot of time for the computer have been staying at the hospital mostly.Thanks for all the prayers I do believe they have helped



Continued prayers for you and your family. 




ncmomof2 said:


> Ok, here are a few more.
> 
> Front:



I LOVE that! I have that fabric lol. 

So here is my random picture! DD dared my son yesterday to take a bit out of his cake.... Of course he did.  





And then thought it was rather funny! 





Thankfully I adore him and it was his bday lol. Otherwise he would have been in a LOT of trouble!


----------



## jessica52877

Wow! i think there have been about 50 pages in less then a week! i wasn't gone that long!

i wanted to chime in on the hfcs talk. i had read a while back about how bad it was for you and started watching it and reading our labels. i was pleasantly surprised to find that most of what i had been buying did NOT have it and most of those items are store brand from walmart.

i then recently looked at some others only to find the quaker nutrigrain bars had it, where walmart's did not. it is hard to find a bread without, but whole wheat from walmart again doesn't, same with the oatmeal.

i almost wish we had been eating more of it because i notice no difference in how we feel since not much changed at all.

i also wanted to say what great items have been made, especially for the big gives! i love seeing all of them and looking forward to more of them!


----------



## ms_mckenna

AQW said:


> Is it bad that my stash is more than half the size of LisaZoe's stash, and I've only made about 7-8 garments total?  I just hate the idea of *missing* a fabric that I like - what if I want it later and it's not available anymore?    Like many here, I did the same thing with scrapbooking supplies (or, as my DH termed it all, "scrap cr*p")  Now I've become a fabric collector... heck, the scrap stuff was easier to store.  I really should just stop buying fabric until I've used a LOT of what I already have.  But... But... But... Joann's... coupon... burning... hole... in pocket...
> 
> New fabric question:  Do you only buy fabric when you have a specific purpose for it in mind?  And if you do NOT have a specific purpose in mind, how do you decide how much of a particular fabric to buy????



I rarely sew either and you see mine lol.

I unfortunately just have to like the fabric to buy it. I rarely have any other purpose than one day down the road I am going to make something with it.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

ms_mckenna said:


> So here is my random picture! DD dared my son yesterday to take a bit out of his cake.... Of course he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then thought it was rather funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully I adore him and it was his bday lol. Otherwise he would have been in a LOT of trouble!


That is just too funny. I guess we know now not to dare your son to do things. Tell him that I love his shirt. That is too funny.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Tinka_Belle said:


> That is just too funny. I guess we know now not to dare your son to do things. Tell him that I love his shirt. That is too funny.



I will he is big on those kind of shirts.  He has such a cool sense of humor. And yea we all know not to dare him lol.


----------



## daisylou

I've finally made some new things to share.

The first is a bowling shirt for Sam for our trip to WDW Sept. 19th-26th
The Donald on the front is one of the designs that came with my embroidery machine. I had forgotten what poor quality these designs are. It puckered something fierce!




The back is my first pieced applique. It's a little wonky looking, but was really fun to do!




Here is a picture of my Sammy modeling his new shirt (over his pirate pajamas)!




Finally here is a picture of Jack in his Batman cape. I just threw this together last night, it's a little wonky too. It looks terribly wrinkled since he insisted on sleeping in it (but, I think he likes it).


----------



## mytwotinks

esab4 said:


> Following are pics of what I sent to eight year-old Shay Lynne of the GoofyDoo family Big Give.  My eight year-old picked out the pattern (I confess that I steered her toward one that I'd made for her before so that I wouldn't have to attempt anything new).  She also helped with the design of the necklace and the bling barrette.  I don't love the necklace, but she does so I hope that Shay Lynne will like it as well.  We were going for a "Limited Too meets the princesses" look.  The yellow knit pants should hit at her knees.  So, anyway, it's not as fantastic as some of the other outfits she'll have received, but it should be nice and cool in the heat.




That is great!  I think the fabrics look really pretty together.

I think that she ended up with a good mix of things.


----------



## LisaZoe

AQW said:


> New fabric question:  Do you only buy fabric when you have a specific purpose for it in mind?  And if you do NOT have a specific purpose in mind, how do you decide how much of a particular fabric to buy????



Unfortunately, I buy way too much with no specific plan for it. That's why I have so much in my stash - it hasn't decided what it wants to be when it grows up.  I used to buy 3-5 yards of a print I liked but soon realized it just didn't make sense (like buying as much as I do does make sense  ). Unless I really like a print and think it would work well with several other prints, I now mostly just buy 2-3 yards or less. Believe it or not, I've started buying 1 yard or less of some prints that I just plan to use as one of several others for a set, i.e. a patchwork skirt.

This doesn't apply to fabric I buy solely for appliqué. For those I buy fat quarters of most but sometimes go up to 2 yards if it's a fabric I'd use a lot, like flesh tone, black and white.


----------



## mytwotinks

t-beri said:


> BTW, I said I was doing well w/ this dieting thing and then had a HUGE sugar craving. SO I looked around for the best choice for something just sweet enough to take the edge off and LO and BEHOLD! There it was....a jar of Dark Chocolate Dreams.  I ate spoonfull (or 2) and thought I'd share this find w/ ya'll.  It is an all natural dark chocolate /PB blend.  It's from a company called Peanut Butter & Co. (a sandwich shop in Greenwich Village)  I found it in my Grocery (Sweet Bay) but you can get it online or find a store near you online. @
> 
> http://www.ilovepeanutbutter.com/items_4.html
> 
> Ok, the link takes you to the P/B pantry page, cause I wanted you to see all the yummy flavors they have, but the site is pretty cool.  They have recipes and other fun stuff.
> 
> The P/B is Gluten Free, Cert. Vegan, No Transfats, No hydrogenated oils, No Cholesterol and NO refined sugar. It is sweetened w/ evaporated cane juice.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this stuff.
> 
> ...t.



That sounds super yummy!  I can't wait to try it.  There are treats out there, you just have to look a little harder.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

daisylou said:


> I've finally made some new things to share.
> 
> The first is a bowling shirt for Sam for our trip to WDW Sept. 19th-26th
> The Donald on the front is one of the designs that came with my embroidery machine. I had forgotten what poor quality these designs are. It puckered something fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is my first pieced applique. It's a little wonky looking, but was really fun to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my Sammy modeling his new shirt (over his pirate pajamas)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally here is a picture of Jack in his Batman cape. I just threw this together last night, it's a little wonky too. It looks terribly wrinkled since he insisted on sleeping in it (but, I think he likes it).


Cute shirt and your boys are adorable too. The pic of your son Jack reminds of a little boy that I saw today. He was wearing a Robin costume. All I could think was, "Why can't adults dress like that and get away with it?"


----------



## snubie

daisylou said:


> I've finally made some new things to share.
> 
> The first is a bowling shirt for Sam for our trip to WDW Sept. 19th-26th
> The Donald on the front is one of the designs that came with my embroidery machine. I had forgotten what poor quality these designs are. It puckered something fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is my first pieced applique. It's a little wonky looking, but was really fun to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my Sammy modeling his new shirt (over his pirate pajamas)!


That shirt looks GREAT!  I am very impressed with the pieced applique.


----------



## karebear1

ms_mckenna said:


> karebear1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda been a SOCK MONKEY!
> 
> And now, to end our day of touring , let's meet our tour guide. Yes, indeed, not only a superior tourguide, but a fashionista as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I agree about the monkies! I love your pictures too beautiful!
> 
> BTW notice I breaking up my multi quote aren't you proud?{/Quote]
> 
> Indeed I am proud! Good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MiniGirl

Thank you everyone for all the kind comments. I was very pleased with how it turned out. All those ruffles are so beautiful and believe or not, the photos do not do them justice. They were all done by hand to, so needless to say, this dress also inspired me to buy a ruffler which I have been learning to use. LOL!!!



LisaZoe said:


> That is gorgeous! I love the ruffles. Seeing your silhouette made me think about converting into appliqué the ones Zoe and I have from DLR. Oh my, so many ideas... so little time.



Ain't that the truth..... I've got some really cool ideas. I just don't know if I can bring them to life. When I was playing around with this, I did a scrap with both of my dds' profiles because I was thinking of doing this on a t-shirt for ME. Maybe one day. My model's mom was thrilled with the dress, and to whomever asked.... yes, that is her profile on the dress.



minnie2 said:


> Yes, it is. I used this one.
> 
> http://youcanmakethis.com/info/clothing-creation/Halter-Dress-and-Top-with-Shirred-Back.htm
> 
> Obviously, I changed it a little, but this was the basic patern I used.
> 
> 
> 
> AQW said:
> 
> 
> 
> New fabric question:  Do you only buy fabric when you have a specific purpose for it in mind?  And if you do NOT have a specific purpose in mind, how do you decide how much of a particular fabric to buy????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I do not buy it with a specific purpose in mind, and I have the stash to prove it. (It really is an addiction, isn't it?) Of course, a lot of it I did buy with something particular in mind and just never got around to it. As to how much, for me there is no clear cut answer. How many outfit do I plan to make with it? Just one? One for each child? Is it something I plan to list? Also, is it a "staple?" If it is a fun, colorful dot fabric, I will buy more because I will can use it for several outfits. (It seems as if everything I make these days has at least one dot fabric in it.) Also, how expensive is it? I do not buy a lot of character fabrics. I do buy some, but not much. I prefer to use that as just an accent and match other fabrics with it.
> 
> The Big Give..... I love that ya'll have been doing this and will definitely check in tomorrow to see who's up next. I've been wanting to contribute, but by the time I check-in, I no longer have enough time to sew something. I hope I can join in this next time.
> 
> Great work everyone. I has been fun for me to watch all the things ya'll are making. As always, I hope to do I better job at keeping up, and please forgive me for not being able to.
Click to expand...


----------



## mytwotinks

A random picture just for Karen!






This is me making fun of a fanny pack in the Coach store taken during my Sister trip.  I have my nieces convinced that i bought it and convinced that I think it's the super coolest thing ever and convinced that I am going to be wearing it on our next outing!  They are horrified! 

I am not sure why I am making that ugly face, but I just love you all enough to show you the picture anyway!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Hey...has anyone seen this website?  I saw the link when I checked bzzagent today.  I thought in the spirit of all the wishes ladies on here have been granting, I thought you might want to check it out.  I know that there is at least one person wishing for a blanket for their child

The site is www.wishuponahero.com


----------



## CastleCreations

just checking....are we all still dieting before our Feb Dis Meet?...please let me know if we're not...7-11 just got in these fabulous looking Pina Colada muffins...and I'm dying to try one...There is even a cherry on top..who can resist..


----------



## mrsklamc

At one point there was a very lengthy thread on the budget board with a good list of HFCS free foods. You might have to dig for it..If I get a chance I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

CastleCreations said:


> just checking....are we all still dieting before our Feb Dis Meet?...please let me know if we're not...7-11 just got in these fabulous looking Pina Colada muffins...and I'm dying to try one...There is even a cherry on top..who can resist..



well we are dieting UNTIL then...but after that, it's anyone's game so make sure to bring the muffins with you!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Here are my Random pics of the day:  






(i thought that I should give you all fair warning about what happens when I ditch DH and DD and have a girls weekend...this my BF's bachelorette party in New Orleans...oh and I should mention that I don't normally wear a bindi on my forehead, that's for her sake)






And two...I totally throw the diet to the wind when I'm on vacation.  So here I am trying to neatly eat beignets (which is next to impossible).  Notice the mickey on the shirt.  Can't leave home w/o some kind of Disney reference!!!


----------



## revrob

mytwotinks said:


> A random picture just for Karen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me making fun of a fanny pack in the Coach store taken during my Sister trip.  I have my nieces convinced that i bought it and convinced that I think it's the super coolest thing ever and convinced that I am going to be wearing it on our next outing!  They are horrified!
> 
> I am not sure why I am making that ugly face, but I just love you all enough to show you the picture anyway!



    LOVE the FANNY PACK!


----------



## mrsklamc

Not to totally hijack us to the nutrition thing but....

There's a great deal at target right now on skippy natural peanut butter (after the $1 coupon at afullcup.com)

Here's my question...I had previously stocked up on regular peanut butter so I donated it to a food pantry...should I feel bad for passing on the hydrogenated oils to someone else who they aren't good for either?

Sorry....I now return you to your regularly scheduled cute kids in custom clothes...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mrsklamc said:


> Here's my question...I had previously stocked up on regular peanut butter so I donated it to a food pantry...should I feel bad for passing on the hydrogenated oils to someone else who they aren't good for either?
> 
> Sorry....I now return you to your regularly scheduled cute kids in custom clothes...




I would say it's absolutely okay to donate your other peanut butter.  The food that is in pantries go to people who have the choice of eating that or not eating at all.  I think that a little oil is the least of their problems.


----------



## mytwotinks

mrsklamc said:


> Not to totally hijack us to the nutrition thing but....
> 
> There's a great deal at target right now on skippy natural peanut butter (after the $1 coupon at afullcup.com)
> 
> Here's my question...I had previously stocked up on regular peanut butter so I donated it to a food pantry...should I feel bad for passing on the hydrogenated oils to someone else who they aren't good for either?
> 
> Sorry....I now return you to your regularly scheduled cute kids in custom clothes...



I have thought the same thing!

I decided not to feel bad because it's what they would have been eating anyway because it's cheaper.  Probably better to eat the junk than starve.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mytwotinks said:


> A random picture just for Karen!




A coach fanny pack???  If only I had known they existed


----------



## mytwotinks

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Here are my Random pics of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i thought that I should give you all fair warning about what happens when I ditch DH and DD and have a girls weekend...this my BF's bachelorette party in New Orleans...oh and I should mention that I don't normally wear a bindi on my forehead, that's for her sake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two...I totally throw the diet to the wind when I'm on vacation.  So here I am trying to neatly eat beignets (which is next to impossible).  Notice the mickey on the shirt.  Can't leave home w/o some kind of Disney reference!!!



You are adorable!  I love the piggy tail braids!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mytwotinks said:


> You are adorable!  I love the piggy tail braids!!!!




That's my "vacation hair"  I look like a poodle in the humidity (even though I have straight hair!) so braids control it somewhat!  If you've peeked at my TR, you'll see that I wear the braids in Disney too.


----------



## karebear1

mytwotinks said:


> A random picture just for Karen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me making fun of a fanny pack in the Coach store taken during my Sister trip.  I have my nieces convinced that i bought it and convinced that I think it's the super coolest thing ever and convinced that I am going to be wearing it on our next outing!  They are horrified!
> 
> I am not sure why I am making that ugly face, but I just love you all enough to show you the picture anyway!






revrob said:


> LOVE the FANNY PACK!





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> A coach fanny pack???  If only I had known they existed





 COACH makes a fanny pack and yet you still LAUGH?!?!? What the heck is wrong with you people?!?!?!


----------



## revrob

mrsklamc said:


> Not to totally hijack us to the nutrition thing but....
> 
> There's a great deal at target right now on skippy natural peanut butter (after the $1 coupon at afullcup.com)
> 
> Here's my question...I had previously stocked up on regular peanut butter so I donated it to a food pantry...should I feel bad for passing on the hydrogenated oils to someone else who they aren't good for either?
> 
> Sorry....I now return you to your regularly scheduled cute kids in custom clothes...



DONATE IT!  People need food.  If you have a choice to eat nothing or eat something with oil, you're gonna pick eat something with oil!  Trust me on this.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

clairemolly said:


> Let me introduce you to my favorite drink in the world right now...Caffeine Free Diet Coke.  I am still nursing Miss Molly and it has been my savior through the pregnancy and since she was born.  I do allow myself to have one "leaded" version every couple of days, usually in the morning when I get to work.  It is my "coffee".



That is my favorite drink too!  I started drinking it when I got pregnant the second time round.  I can't stand reg coke anymore.



ncmomof2 said:


> Ok, here are a few more.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an attempt at a pattern before I use my Disney fabric.  I really do better without a pattern.  They confuse me since I don't know what they are talking about half the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my shirred Ariel, my daughter's favorite princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the patchwork skirts.  Is that a pattern?



You have been very busy!  You really aren't a beginner are you?  You're just teasing us!



ms_mckenna said:


> So here is my random picture! DD dared my son yesterday to take a bit out of his cake.... Of course he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then thought it was rather funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully I adore him and it was his bday lol. Otherwise he would have been in a LOT of trouble!


 That is too funny!  He reminds me of my brother!  he would definitely have done the same thing!  Of coursse, I would be the one eggng him on!



daisylou said:


> I've finally made some new things to share.
> 
> The first is a bowling shirt for Sam for our trip to WDW Sept. 19th-26th
> The Donald on the front is one of the designs that came with my embroidery machine. I had forgotten what poor quality these designs are. It puckered something fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is my first pieced applique. It's a little wonky looking, but was really fun to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my Sammy modeling his new shirt (over his pirate pajamas)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally here is a picture of Jack in his Batman cape. I just threw this together last night, it's a little wonky too. It looks terribly wrinkled since he insisted on sleeping in it (but, I think he likes it).




i love that shirt!  It game out great!  I want one like it!  And he obviously loves his batman cape!  

I know I have lots of typos.  I am tying in the dark and can't find the backspace to fix them...so there!


----------



## mrsklamc

I did donate it the morning...but then I felt bad. DH says that if I can find something to be paranoid about, I will...It's a sad trait to have.
Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Just wanted to give a big thank you to you all!  Due to the constant inspiration, I downloaded my first CarlaC pattern tonight!  I can't wait for DD to go stay with my mom (my mom is taking her on vacation to Maine for the first week of August) so I can work on it.  I'm hoping to finish my Epcot and Animal Kingdom outfits and another tiered twirl skirt with some fun Mickey Mouse fabric I got while she is gone.  Too ambitious??  I do have to work during the day and get to the gym.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Alright here are my random pics.
This is Roxie. She has turned a really pretty dark redish color.




This is a picture of my teddy bear that I got on ebay. He is identical to one that I got for my 8th birthday.




And this is a pic of a painting that my mother made for me. It is the only painting that I have of hers. This pic is being posted for Tnkrbelle565.


----------



## LisaZoe

mrsklamc said:


> Not to totally hijack us to the nutrition thing but....
> 
> There's a great deal at target right now on skippy natural peanut butter (after the $1 coupon at afullcup.com)
> 
> Here's my question...I had previously stocked up on regular peanut butter so I donated it to a food pantry...should I feel bad for passing on the hydrogenated oils to someone else who they aren't good for either?
> 
> Sorry....I now return you to your regularly scheduled cute kids in custom clothes...



I agree, donate it. Sure, hydrogenated oil isn't great but most things are fine in moderation. 

On the subject of food, I'm trying to switch Zoe and me to healthier food but it's hard for both of us. Neither of us eat PB&J often (she does more than me) so I figure it's not something to worry about since she doesn't have health issues that would be aggravated by it. I do plan to switch to something healthier once what we have is gone.

I've started checking labels at home today, too, and have been relieved that few of the things we eat on a regular basis have HFCS. Even the Wonder Bread is HFCS free (I know, it has other issues but we're trying ). We're already planning to go pick blackberries soon so we can make our own jam (the Smucker's jam we have will disappear once we've done that).

Overall, I try to get food that is as close to its original form as possible. When I get "processed" food, I try to be sure I know what the ingredients are (not always but I try). For example applesauce should only have apples and maybe cinnamon. I know we're lucky that we don't have any food allergies or sensitivities to worry about but I encourage Zoe to make the right choices at home so she'll be more likely to do so away from home. One other thing we've done is to not buy so much snack food. I've learned to only take Zoe shopping with me if she's already eaten. If we go when she's hungry, she focuses on snacks. If she's full, she's more interested in just getting out of the store and says no to snacks when asked.  When she gets hungry the next day and wants a snack, I give her options like yogurt, fruit, etc. and remind her she didn't want to get other snacks when she had the chance.


----------



## Cheeseball

ncmomof2 said:


>



Excellent work! I hear ya about the patterns, I don't care for them either!



daisylou said:


>



I think they all look great! You should give yourself more credit! Love the Donald Duck and the Batman, my daughter would be so jealous over that batman cape!! 



mytwotinks said:


>



Oh my goodness, a COACH fanny pack??? That is awesome!  



Tinka_Belle said:


>



That painting is beautiful!! 




Thanks for the suggestions about the dress and it not flaring. I realized that it was just too long, so I'm shortening it and hemming it, and rolling the hems some to make them more stiff. It looks like it's gonna work! (I hope!)

Renae


----------



## cerberus

jham said:


> Please post pictures of the cute dress you bought her!  My DD is almost 3 and sometimes a little messy but I never thought about a cute custom bib!    I just carry around a ziploc full of bibsters and take it off when the characters come by.



I will post as soon as I get it! I just finished her a cute Mickey Mouse pre-shirred dress, but now I think I am going to add a ruffle to dress it up. So I will post pictures of that when I am done. I also loved the look of all the Mickey pillowcase dresses I found on ebay, but I made her one out of some scrap fabric this week....it truely does nothing for her. My DD looks like she is wearing a sack  I am going to try a second one and take 4 inches off it and she how it does. But that is about the extent of my abilities, the rest I leave up to my mom


----------



## cerberus

HeatherSue said:


> Try checking the bookmark under aprons!




Thanks for the tip


----------



## mytwotinks

LisaZoe said:


> I agree, donate it. Sure, hydrogenated oil isn't great but most things are fine in moderation.
> 
> On the subject of food, I'm trying to switch Zoe and me to healthier food but it's hard for both of us. Neither of us eat PB&J often (she does more than me) so I figure it's not something to worry about since she doesn't have health issues that would be aggravated by it. I do plan to switch to something healthier once what we have is gone.
> 
> I've started checking labels at home today, too, and have been relieved that few of the things we eat on a regular basis have HFCS. Even the Wonder Bread is HFCS free (I know, it has other issues but we're trying ). We're already planning to go pick blackberries soon so we can make our own jam (the Smucker's jam we have will disappear once we've done that).
> 
> Overall, I try to get food that is as close to its original form as possible. When I get "processed" food, I try to be sure I know what the ingredients are (not always but I try). For example applesauce should only have apples and maybe cinnamon. I know we're lucky that we don't have any food allergies or sensitivities to worry about but I encourage Zoe to make the right choices at home so she'll be more likely to do so away from home. One other thing we've done is to not buy so much snack food. I've learned to only take Zoe shopping with me if she's already eaten. If we go when she's hungry, she focuses on snacks. If she's full, she's more interested in just getting out of the store and says no to snacks when asked.  When she gets hungry the next day and wants a snack, I give her options like yogurt, fruit, etc. and remind her she didn't want to get other snacks when she had the chance.



I am shocked about the wonder bread!  I can get that in town so that would be an option in a pinch.  I probably never checked it because I just assumed that it had it in it.  Cool!!!!  I know it's still kind of junk food, but I wouldn't be giving it in place of veges.  Actually, I probably like that white bread stuff better than the girls because that is what I was brought up on.  They are used to the stuff we eat.

I don't think it's necessary to go throwing out what everyone has.  I tried to do that at first and it was overwhelming.  At one point I was avoiding ALL preservatives and dyes.  I took everything out of the cabinets at once and tried to go shopping and fill up my kitchen.  It's much easier to replace things as you need them with better choices.  I have now caved on some things.  I avoid what I can when I can, but I am not making myself crazy over it.  I think it is probably easier to make myself do than it would be if I didn't have Riley's health concerns "encouraging" me.


----------



## revrob

HEY GUYS!  Bigdisgrandma may need our help.  She's working on making shirts for everyone in their MAW trip.  She just asked if she should make dresses or skirts for the females.  I told her that I thought skirts would be the simplest.  Anyone have a link for an easy skirt that an adult or child could wear?  I'm sure there's something in the bookmarks, but I thought I'd ask if someone had a tried and try source of instructions before I started the dig.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

*If I were to write a trip report for our trip it would be titled Universal, Disney and Urgent Care!  Our trip can be summed up with one pic and here it is! *


----------



## Cheeseball

mytwotinks said:


> I don't think it's necessary to go throwing out what everyone has.  I tried to do that at first and it was overwhelming.  At one point I was avoiding ALL preservatives and dyes.  I took everything out of the cabinets at once and tried to go shopping and fill up my kitchen.  It's much easier to replace things as you need them with better choices.



I just wanted to say that I totally agree!! So many times, I would purge everything and try to start from scratch and it would end in failure. I too think it's easier to replace things as you need them with better choices!  

Renae


----------



## mytwotinks

Tykatmadismomma said:


> *If I were to write a trip report for our trip it would be titled Universal, Disney and Urgent Care!  Our trip can be summed up with one pic and here it is! *



Those are some tired kiddos, but they are wearing adorable Ariel dresses!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

So maybe this one would be more accurate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look at poor Maddy no wonder we ended up at the Pedatric urgent care instead of the Magic Kingdom





 She didnt get to enjoy the breakfast with her Favorite, Minnie  After breakfast we ended up going back to the townhose and then to urgent care. Where she had to have 2 breathing treatments and a SHOT of steriods!


----------



## twob4him

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I vote D!!!  I spent 12 hours one day hiking around Inverness looking for the Lochness monster and didn't see a thing.  Who knew...he's in Jersey!!!



 I drove by that place when we were on "holiday" in Europe! I didn't see him either... 



karebear1 said:


> LOVE these pics- it makes me wnat to be at the beach with you!  And I vote A.  NOTHING beats a shark at the beach!



 



snubie said:


> I was thinking about going but I think DH has put the kabosh on that dream.  If I am able to convince him by some miracle I will probably end up bringing DD with me so we would get out own room.  I hope your friend can go.
> 
> I was away for a few days and have many pages to catch up on.


Awwww darn it....I really wanted to meet you...I really hope you can make it with your DD....let's see how this all works out....keep us posted  



LisaZoe said:


> To everyone going through such rough times right now.
> 
> Thanks to HeatherSue for letting me use her Big Give tee as inspiration for this one:


Lisa...it came out great!!! I love Tink up above! Great job!  



> mommyof2princesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> I so miss the beach.  We live too far away from the beach to make the trip very often.  And I vote a shark......maybe a dolphin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms_mckenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my stash. There is another large clear bucket with scraps etc. This is all that is done of my sewing room lol. Don't look at the shelf under the fabric because that is not done yet lmao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how you organized your fabric up on a shelf like that! Very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at the clown alert! Your DD 10 is such a pretty girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> So here is my random picture! DD dared my son yesterday to take a bit out of his cake.... Of course he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then thought it was rather funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully I adore him and it was his bday lol. Otherwise he would have been in a LOT of trouble!
Click to expand...

Your son is so handsome especially with cake all over  I just love it! Happy Birthday!!! 



I am so tired I can't multiQuote correctly  I did finish a top and twirl skirt for someone! I am making one other thing and then I will be done!  It came out great! Do you want to see pics on here before I send it???? Hmmmm I think I will keep it a surprise.... Sorry  Ya'll will just have to wait!  

And on a sadder note, my DH's dentist's 20 yr old son was riding his motorcycle and was hit by an oncoming car driven by an 18 yr old, high as a kite. He didn't make it  I feel so bad for the family....I am sure prayers would be greatly appreciated 


Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you the answer to the quiz.....they were dolphins!


----------



## mytwotinks

Tykatmadismomma said:


> So maybe this one would be more accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at poor Maddy no wonder we ended up at the Pedatric urgent care instead of the Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didnt get to enjoy the breakfast with her Favorite, Minnie  After breakfast we ended up going back to the townhose and then to urgent care. Where she had to have 2 breathing treatments and a SHOT of steriods!



Did she have a reaction to something she ate?


----------



## luvinyou

revrob said:


> HEY GUYS!  Bigdisgrandma may need our help.  She's working on making shirts for everyone in their MAW trip.  She just asked if she should make dresses or skirts for the females.  I told her that I thought skirts would be the simplest.  Anyone have a link for an easy skirt that an adult or child could wear?  I'm sure there's something in the bookmarks, but I thought I'd ask if someone had a tried and try source of instructions before I started the dig.



  This tutorial is decent and  jham's 30 minute skirt looks good as well.  

The simplest skirt in my opinion, you cut a peice that is whatever your desired length is and double (or 1.5, depends on how full and twirly you want it to bo) your waist measurement.  Sew up the side seam, and make a casing for elastic.  You can add a contrast band if you desire.

Thats how I made this skirt


----------



## mytwotinks

twob4him said:


> And on a sadder note, my DH's dentist's 20 yr old son was riding his motorcycle and was hit by an oncoming car driven by an 18 yr old, high as a kite. He didn't make it  I feel so bad for the family....I am sure prayers would be greatly appreciated



So many sad stories tonight.  I will be praying for comfort for all of the families involved in these tragedies.  It is hard to believe that there could ever be peace after losing a child, but there can be comfort in faith.


----------



## aussiedaisy

Hi everyone, I am a beginner sewer and I am thinking of making myself and my twin sister who are 28 some nice basic summer swing tops in a disney theme for our trip. I am wondering if anyone knows any online sites where I can purchase Mickey head buttons in red or any color really! I am in Australia and thus there is a lack of disney stuff in our sewing shops   So if anyone has any good online sites where I can get disney stuff for my project I would be very greatful!! Thanks heaps


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

No she had a cough that showed up half way through our trip. On Friday evening it had gotten so bad she couldnt breathe. When she was 6 monthes old she got RSV and ever since if she gets a simple cold she has to have breathing treatments, in fact her Dr told us her lungs are scarred like a childs with asthma.  A strange thing on our trip was the Chef at Chef Mickeys did not come out to let us know what she could and couldnt have off of the buffet, She is allergic to Peanuts, and eggs.  She only ate watermelon and honeydew. 
On a Happy note she is much better and her 3rd birthday was this weekend!


----------



## jham

I give up!  I have been clicking multi-quote as I've checked in today and I wen to reply and had 47,000 quotes!  WAY over my image limit.    I'm EXHAUSTED because I have been cleaning the house all day  well, everything but the kids' rooms which I am forcing them to clean themselves.  Thank goodness Luke is a hard worker!  Love all the new outfits, all the random photos (I have lots of those to share, they are just on the computer I don't use that often) and  and prayers for those in need.


----------



## teresajoy

There were some really pretty things posted today!!! I loved all of them! T!!!! You got CASED!!!!! How cool is that!!!! I love all the random pictures you guys are posting!!!

Thanks Heather for bringing up my green pooh 



fabric! 

One time when Heather was about 3, she came running down the stairs at our house yelling, "David is reading Teresa's brown *diarrhea*!!!"  

He was reading my diary. 

I have a really great picture of one of Heather's first modeling gigs! She was modeling some workout wear!!! She has absolutely FORBIDDEN me to post them though!!!!  Lucky for her my scanner isn't working! 


My prayers will be with everyone that needs them tonight.


----------



## glorib

You all need to SLOW DOWN!     I worked last night and am again tonight and I get on here and there are a gillion new posts!  I can't keep up!  Anyway, from what I've skimmed, it looks like there are some FAB new customs!  I will have to look more closely tomorrow night - at home!  Hooray!

So, no more fun till tomorrow night, ok?


----------



## ezacoo

aussiedaisy said:


> Hi everyone, I am a beginner sewer and I am thinking of making myself and my twin sister who are 28 some nice basic summer swing tops in a disney theme for our trip. I am wondering if anyone knows any online sites where I can purchase Mickey head buttons in red or any color really! I am in Australia and thus there is a lack of disney stuff in our sewing shops   So if anyone has any good online sites where I can get disney stuff for my project I would be very greatful!! Thanks heaps



I've found the same problem, luckily I'm not going until Dec 09 so I still have a fair bit of time to keep looking.  If it's any help, my local lincraft seems to have nothing fabric-wise (although it does have quite a few little iron-on disney appliques), but the Spotlight store had more fabric - especially in the bedding section (ie to make cot bedding).  That stuff looks a bit young though, and like you I'm looking to make some adult tops.


By the way, this is my first post on this thread - I've been "window-shopping" for about 6 months now, but still haven't actually sewn anything!  As soon as I do I'll post a pic.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

twob4him said:


> And on a sadder note, my DH's dentist's 20 yr old son was riding his motorcycle and was hit by an oncoming car driven by an 18 yr old, high as a kite. He didn't make it  I feel so bad for the family....I am sure prayers would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you the answer to the quiz.....they were dolphins!



So sorry about your Desntist's son.  My db was recently in a motorcycle crash and he is still in the hospital/rehab.  He is just not healing as they thought he would.   I will keep his family in my prayers.

ANd yeah!  I had  feeling it was dolphins!  My dd said shark...but no, I said dolphins.  We were recently on a nature preserve beach and we saw dolphins.  they were so close!  It was really cool!


----------



## CastleCreations

I love all of the new stuff listed. Great Peter Pan shirt. It's stunning. I would totally wear it. 
I just wanted to tell all of our Texas friends to please stay safe today!! We will be praying for you all...


----------



## snubie

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> That's my "vacation hair"  I look like a poodle in the humidity (even though I have straight hair!) so braids control it somewhat!  If you've peeked at my TR, you'll see that I wear the braids in Disney too.



If I go to the dismeet in Feb, will you braid my hair?  Pretty Please with sugar on top? Humidity and my hair do not play well together.

On that topic, is my DH the only one afraid for me to go?  He is worried about me meeting Internet strangers in real life.  I am not sure but maybe he thinks you are all a bunch of serial sewers with a tendency for murder.  (Has a seam ripper ever been used as a murder weapon?).  He's worried about the money too but that is a whole other topic.  I admit I am a bit nervous to go myself but it is more because I am a bit on the shy side and get anxious meeting new people.  And it would be the first time I travel alone with DD. 

And more on a similar topic - DH did not like me participating in the first BIG GIVE.  He is very skittish about sending things to people online with the idea that it could all be a scam.  I have not participated in any of the follow-up gives as DH asked me not to and I feel I should respect his wishes on this.  Any advice on how I can convince DH that this is not a scam?


----------



## MegaWoman

aussiedaisy said:


> Hi everyone, I am a beginner sewer and I am thinking of making myself and my twin sister who are 28 some nice basic summer swing tops in a disney theme for our trip. I am wondering if anyone knows any online sites where I can purchase Mickey head buttons in red or any color really! I am in Australia and thus there is a lack of disney stuff in our sewing shops   So if anyone has any good online sites where I can get disney stuff for my project I would be very greatful!! Thanks heaps



I bought scrapbooking embellishments - they are buttons with sticky stuff on the back, it peels off easily and then you can sew them on.  I can't find much Mickey stuff here in Canada, just Disney Scrapbooking stuff.  HTH!

Stephanie


----------



## minnie2

ncmomof2 said:


> Ok, here are a few more.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an attempt at a pattern before I use my Disney fabric.  I really do better without a pattern.  They confuse me since I don't know what they are talking about half the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my shirred Ariel, my daughter's favorite princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the patchwork skirts.  Is that a pattern?


 Those came out so cute and your little girl is adorable!
 I love the patchwork skirts too!  They actually aren't that hard.   boring at the beginning since I zig zag the edge of every sq but once it all starts coming together it is fun to watch.  
 Every one here really helped me with mine and the math since I hate math!   The one in the book marks is really good.  For my DD8 her waist is 22inches so the yoke row I made 40 inches then just doubled and doubled and doubled   I used 6 inch sq I originally needed 56 6 inch sq but then I decided I wanted an even number of each material so I made 60 sq total. 20 of each material.  With my new one I am on that is what I started with but I got a few more of each material since I didn't want to leave extra fabric laying around!    I think I ended up with 22 or 24 6 inch sq.  I figure the more twirl the better!  



AQW said:


> Is it bad that my stash is more than half the size of LisaZoe's stash, and I've only made about 7-8 garments total?  I just hate the idea of *missing* a fabric that I like - what if I want it later and it's not available anymore?    Like many here, I did the same thing with scrapbooking supplies (or, as my DH termed it all, "scrap cr*p")  Now I've become a fabric collector... heck, the scrap stuff was easier to store.  I really should just stop buying fabric until I've used a LOT of what I already have.  But... But... But... Joann's... coupon... burning... hole... in pocket...
> 
> New fabric question:  Do you only buy fabric when you have a specific purpose for it in mind?  And if you do NOT have a specific purpose in mind, how do you decide how much of a particular fabric to buy????


 I feel like I have become the queen of 1 yard fabric buying!  Unless it is really cheap then I buy more.  I have a hard time paying full price for fabric so I wait until i have a coupon or it is on sale.  My dd is itching for that silky Tink fabric but I can't pay $10 a yard!  So I told her to wait until I have a coupon I could use on it and I will get it for her.



daisylou said:


> I've finally made some new things to share.
> 
> The first is a bowling shirt for Sam for our trip to WDW Sept. 19th-26th
> The Donald on the front is one of the designs that came with my embroidery machine. I had forgotten what poor quality these designs are. It puckered something fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is my first pieced applique. It's a little wonky looking, but was really fun to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my Sammy modeling his new shirt (over his pirate pajamas)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally here is a picture of Jack in his Batman cape. I just threw this together last night, it's a little wonky too. It looks terribly wrinkled since he insisted on sleeping in it (but, I think he likes it).


It came out great!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> Alright here are my random pics.
> This is Roxie. She has turned a really pretty dark redish color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of my teddy bear that I got on ebay. He is identical to one that I got for my 8th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a pic of a painting that my mother made for me. It is the only painting that I have of hers. This pic is being posted for Tnkrbelle565.


Love the painting!  Roxy is so cute!  Something about dogs ears kills me I love them!  


revrob said:


> HEY GUYS!  Bigdisgrandma may need our help.  She's working on making shirts for everyone in their MAW trip.  She just asked if she should make dresses or skirts for the females.  I told her that I thought skirts would be the simplest.  Anyone have a link for an easy skirt that an adult or child could wear?  I'm sure there's something in the bookmarks, but I thought I'd ask if someone had a tried and try source of instructions before I started the dig.


 The twirly skirt Tutorial in the book marks is easy and really cute.  I saw some one posted the ink before I responded.  That is the one I used for Nik's friends skirt and I just finished Nik's yesterday.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> So maybe this one would be more accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at poor Maddy no wonder we ended up at the Pedatric urgent care instead of the Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didnt get to enjoy the breakfast with her Favorite, Minnie  After breakfast we ended up going back to the townhose and then to urgent care. Where she had to have 2 breathing treatments and a SHOT of steriods!


Poor things!  I sure hope she is better!


----------



## snubie

I found the post from the budget board regarding HFCS.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1595131


----------



## twob4him

snubie said:


> If I go to the dismeet in Feb, will you braid my hair?  Pretty Please with sugar on top? Humidity and my hair do not play well together.
> 
> On that topic, is my DH the only one afraid for me to go?  He is worried about me meeting Internet strangers in real life.  I am not sure but maybe he thinks you are all a bunch of serial sewers with a tendency for murder.  (Has a seam ripper ever been used as a murder weapon?).  He's worried about the money too but that is a whole other topic.  I admit I am a bit nervous to go myself but it is more because I am a bit on the shy side and get anxious meeting new people.  And it would be the first time I travel alone with DD.
> 
> And more on a similar topic - DH did not like me participating in the first BIG GIVE.  He is very skittish about sending things to people online with the idea that it could all be a scam.  I have not participated in any of the follow-up gives as DH asked me not to and I feel I should respect his wishes on this.  Any advice on how I can convince DH that this is not a scam?



Awwwwww, your DH is just trying to protect you!  But the way you put it really made me laugh!  My poor seam ripper gets used to much to be a murder weapon....its too dull  Did your DH read the thread(s) and pre-trip reports of these people? I think thats why we chose make-a-wish cause it is definately legitimate.  
On a similiar note, I am making something for a fellow Diser right now and then I would really like to participate in a Big Give. I have limited time and most definately resourses....both financially and fabric wise....so that is why I haven't done anything yet. However I am planning on it for the future  (just so you all know ...you know...in case you were wondering  )


----------



## MegaWoman

Tnkrbelle565 said:


>



Hey!  This is my cake decorating / toilet bowl cleaning hair-do!  It keeps all the little whispy's out of your face.  And maybe, just maybe I wear it more often than that, with little daisys tucked into the elastics?  




mytwotinks said:


>



AAAAAAAACCCCCKKKKKK!  Are they STILL making fanny packs?  I went to NYC as a Girl Guide (Ranger) in the late 80's and we all bought them and wore them - BUT we were too cool to tuck in our uniform blouses, and when our leader saw us she almost had a coronary.  We all looked pregnant.  Twenty teenage girls in Girl Guide uniforms prancing around NYC looking like we were all 6 months pg!!!  But that was the 80's - fanny packs are illiegal now aren't they?  

Stephanie


----------



## ncmomof2

twob4him - I love your signature.  That song always chocks me up but also makes me smile!


----------



## glorib

grrrrr.  I just got a speeding ticket on my way home from work.  I haven't gotten a ticket since high school.  And that was a long time ago.  I was soooo tired and just distracted thinking about one of the babies I took care of last night - did I chart that med?  I know I gave it, but did I chart it  . . . flashing lights. . . ma'am did you know you were speeding?  I'm so mad at myself.  There goes my fabric money for the month. . .

good night, all.  I need some sleep!


----------



## minnie2

My random pictures of the day.
 Nik and Kyle meeting Aurora.  Nik LOVES her!  This was the last time we went to WDW Nik was 4 Kyle was 20 months.




the opening of the Princess Breakfast.  Can you find Nikki???




 One of my Fav pictures of George and Kyle at the World. Yes he has a camera fanny pack!




Giving Minnie a big ol' kiss!




 Kyle with blankie as a baby I love how he used to sleep with the butt in the air!




Nikki holding Princess Daisy Mae for the 1st time




George and I meeting the members of Journey a few yrs ago.  I am the fat one in the front with the black coach purse and blonde hair.  It was HOT and may hair frizzed!




Meeting some members of Def Leppard




 This one is For Either Teresa or Heather I can't remember which one we had the Corey hart talk and I said George lets me have my Dl guitarist crush well my hubby is so good he got me seats for a show this close!  Front row!





 Yeah I am a nerd and proud of it!  And YEs He knows I would leave him for this man too.  Heck he would leave me for Jennifer Love Hewitt 

 Back to your regularly scheduled sewing!


----------



## minnie2

glorib said:


> grrrrr.  I just got a speeding ticket on my way home from work.  I haven't gotten a ticket since high school.  And that was a long time ago.  I was soooo tired and just distracted thinking about one of the babies I took care of last night - did I chart that med?  I know I gave it, but did I chart it  . . . flashing lights. . . ma'am did you know you were speeding?  I'm so mad at myself.  There goes my fabric money for the month. . .
> 
> good night, all.  I need some sleep!


sorry about the ticket!


----------



## snubie

Playing pirates with her Nana at the DTD toy store




Waving to her peeps from the train - she did not understand why they weren't waving back




Prince Charming - and not bad looking either
Do you wonder what his mother must think of his job?  She must be so proud to tell everyone her son is Prince Charming. 




Tired little girl on the plane home from WDW


----------



## revrob

luvinyou said:


> This tutorial is decent and  jham's 30 minute skirt looks good as well.
> 
> The simplest skirt in my opinion, you cut a peice that is whatever your desired length is and double (or 1.5, depends on how full and twirly you want it to bo) your waist measurement.  Sew up the side seam, and make a casing for elastic.  You can add a contrast band if you desire.
> 
> Thats how I made this skirt



THANKS!  Do you mind if I cut/paste this to post in her thread?  I'll credit you for sure!  



CastleCreations said:


> I love all of the new stuff listed. Great Peter Pan shirt. It's stunning. I would totally wear it.
> I just wanted to tell all of our Texas friends to please stay safe today!! We will be praying for you all...



Thanks for thinking of us!  It looks like a Cat 1 to come ashore between 10-12.  We're hoping for little effect.  My dad is on-site as a part of the response team, and my DH is on standby to respond (depending upon the severity of damage and need).  Praying for little damage!



SNUBIE!
I somehow missed your question about the Big Give, so I thought I should call you out.  If it eases your DH's mind (or yours) about the validity of the give, I thought I'd give you just a few basics.
1.  We are working with families that have a verified trip through Make A Wish.  All families must provide the names and contact information of the MAW coordinator that is sponsoring their trip.  If a family isn't willing to provide this information, or the trip isn't verifiable, then they're not chosen.  
2.  In real life, I work for a major charitable organization.  I work in the area of helping people every single day.  Because of this, I have experience that helps me to (try to) be a step ahead of issues that could be detrimental to this project.  
3.  I'm happy to share copies of the application that is used for the families, as well as copies of my credentials if it would help someone feel more secure.
4.  Does that mean that there is NO possibility that someone could take advantage of this system?  NO.  I've learned that every single thing that I do to stop people from scamming can be gotten around one way or another.  BUT, it does greatly lesson the possibility.  AND, the one in 100 people that are going to scam are going to be way outweighed by the joy that I receive from helping the other 99.  

PLEASE feel free to ask ANY questions you may have about the Give.  Im happy to do whatever I can to make sure people feel comfortable about this venture.


----------



## luvinyou

revrob said:


> THANKS!  Do you mind if I cut/paste this to post in her thread?  I'll credit you for sure!



Go right ahead!


----------



## karebear1

OK everyone- are you ready for today's trip?? Well, if you're not- then get ready! It's gonna be a long day as we will walk around Portland, OR then go to the coast in Oregon and back to see some scenic beauty at Multnomah Falls.


We begin our journey with a lovely sunset viewed from our overnight accommadations at Hotel Happy Valley- ah! 






Up bright and early for our big walk! Off we go to the Portland Marathon. Don't worry- we're just gonna do the Mayor's Walk portion of it- and we'll take it slow so everyone can enjoy! Portland is PROUD of all it's steel bridges that cross over the Willamette River that flows through downtown Portland.





DANG IT!! I forgot my fanny pack! 





There now- we're finished! See?? I told you it wouldn't ake long!





Now that we're done, we can change our clothes and head off to the coast... but look what we find along the way: Isn't this just perfect?













FINALLY! We arrive at the coast. Now- it may be gray and cloudy, but it's still rather romantic isn't it? 














5 fanny packs to anyone that can guess what this is!





And look who else we met there! this poor little Sock Monkey was sitting on the beach in TEARS, SOBBING something about Dis something or others not liking him.  I felt so bad for the little guy, that we picked him up and took him home.





We'll now leave the coast and head back inland to Multnomah Falls- This place is absloutely breathtaking! A look from the bottom:









And from the top!





That's it for today's trip. Tomorrow- it's a SURPRISE! But here's a clue.... we're heading back towards the East to a place that some of our friends here are very familiar with!


----------



## revrob

luvinyou said:


> Go right ahead!




Thanks so much!  I posted it!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Those pictures are fabulous. My guess is that the blob is a Jellyfish who acidentally beached himself because he ate to much fish.


----------



## snubie

revrob said:


> SNUBIE!
> I somehow missed your question about the Big Give, so I thought I should call you out.  If it eases your DH's mind (or yours) about the validity of the give, I thought I'd give you just a few basics.
> 1.  We are working with families that have a verified trip through Make A Wish.  All families must provide the names and contact information of the MAW coordinator that is sponsoring their trip.  If a family isn't willing to provide this information, or the trip isn't verifiable, then they're not chosen.
> 2.  In real life, I work for a major charitable organization.  I work in the area of helping people every single day.  Because of this, I have experience that helps me to (try to) be a step ahead of issues that could be detrimental to this project.
> 3.  I'm happy to share copies of the application that is used for the families, as well as copies of my credentials if it would help someone feel more secure.
> 4.  Does that mean that there is NO possibility that someone could take advantage of this system?  NO.  I've learned that every single thing that I do to stop people from scamming can be gotten around one way or another.  BUT, it does greatly lesson the possibility.  AND, the one in 100 people that are going to scam are going to be way outweighed by the joy that I receive from helping the other 99.
> 
> PLEASE feel free to ask ANY questions you may have about the Give.  I'm happy to do whatever I can to make sure people feel comfortable about this venture.



Thank You.  I tend to be a very trusting person but DH is not.  He tends to suspect the worst in people.  He has been burned by people before (not charity related situations though) and is a bit gun-shy.  I will show him this message.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Loving all the "random" photos!




mrsklamc said:


> Not to totally hijack us to the nutrition thing but....
> 
> There's a great deal at target right now on skippy natural peanut butter (after the $1 coupon at afullcup.com)
> 
> Here's my question...I had previously stocked up on regular peanut butter so I donated it to a food pantry...should I feel bad for passing on the hydrogenated oils to someone else who they aren't good for either?
> 
> Sorry....I now return you to your regularly scheduled cute kids in custom clothes...


I am sure there are some folks who prefer the "bad" stuff.  I wouldn't feel bad about donating it.



ncmomof2 said:


> Ok, here are a few more.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an attempt at a pattern before I use my Disney fabric.  I really do better without a pattern.  They confuse me since I don't know what they are talking about half the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my shirred Ariel, my daughter's favorite princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the patchwork skirts.  Is that a pattern?


Those are great!

There are tutorials for the patchwork skirts but I did buy Carla's pattern from www.youcanmakethis.com and even though I probably could have figured it out from the tutorials I don't regret spending the money on her pattern-her directions are just wonderful and she had a few "tricks" to make it a bit more simple.



i12go2wdw said:


> Hello all you wonderfully talented people. I have been reading all these posts for a couple of weeks and I am amazed and inspired by all of you. I do sew but for the past few years just quilts. I am beginning to get stoked to do some sewing for my kids now.
> The reason I am posting is because I may have a solution for the "non flared skirt". I made a formal dress for my daughter a few years ago and to have the bottom flare without a crinolin (sp?) I was instructed to sew horsehair braid into the hem. It is a woven braid that is about 3/4 of an inch wide and it gives a bit (not too much) of stiffness to the bottom of the skirt causing it to fan out. I am not explaining it very well here is a tutorial on using it and she does a better job. http://www.expertvillage.com/video/16290_sew-horsehair.htm
> Hope that help and keep up the good work everyone
> Christine


Welcome!  Hope we can see some photos of your creations soon.




daisylou said:


> I've finally made some new things to share.
> 
> The first is a bowling shirt for Sam for our trip to WDW Sept. 19th-26th
> The Donald on the front is one of the designs that came with my embroidery machine. I had forgotten what poor quality these designs are. It puckered something fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is my first pieced applique. It's a little wonky looking, but was really fun to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my Sammy modeling his new shirt (over his pirate pajamas)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally here is a picture of Jack in his Batman cape. I just threw this together last night, it's a little wonky too. It looks terribly wrinkled since he insisted on sleeping in it (but, I think he likes it).


Love your Donald shirt!  Your DS looks so cute in his Batman cape!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Just wanted to give a big thank you to you all!  Due to the constant inspiration, I downloaded my first CarlaC pattern tonight!  I can't wait for DD to go stay with my mom (my mom is taking her on vacation to Maine for the first week of August) so I can work on it.  I'm hoping to finish my Epcot and Animal Kingdom outfits and another tiered twirl skirt with some fun Mickey Mouse fabric I got while she is gone.  Too ambitious??  I do have to work during the day and get to the gym.


You should be able to do it in a week. Can you cut some of it out before she goes?



twob4him said:


> And on a sadder note, my DH's dentist's 20 yr old son was riding his motorcycle and was hit by an oncoming car driven by an 18 yr old, high as a kite. He didn't make it  I feel so bad for the family....I am sure prayers would be greatly appreciated


How sad. 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> No she had a cough that showed up half way through our trip. On Friday evening it had gotten so bad she couldnt breathe. When she was 6 monthes old she got RSV and ever since if she gets a simple cold she has to have breathing treatments, in fact her Dr told us her lungs are scarred like a childs with asthma.  A strange thing on our trip was the Chef at Chef Mickeys did not come out to let us know what she could and couldnt have off of the buffet, She is allergic to Peanuts, and eggs.  She only ate watermelon and honeydew.
> On a Happy note she is much better and her 3rd birthday was this weekend!


Poor thing!  Hope you still managed to have some fun.



mommyof2princesses said:


> So sorry about your Desntist's son.  My db was recently in a motorcycle crash and he is still in the hospital/rehab.  He is just not healing as they thought he would.   I will keep his family in my prayers.


Prayers and   for your DB.



glorib said:


> grrrrr.  I just got a speeding ticket on my way home from work.  I haven't gotten a ticket since high school.  And that was a long time ago.  I was soooo tired and just distracted thinking about one of the babies I took care of last night - did I chart that med?  I know I gave it, but did I chart it  . . . flashing lights. . . ma'am did you know you were speeding?  I'm so mad at myself.  There goes my fabric money for the month. . .
> 
> good night, all.  I need some sleep!


 That stinks!


----------



## minnie2

Karen have i told you how cute you are?!?!? Fanny packs or not!   Love the trips you are taking us on!


----------



## snubie

The geeky librarian in me  had to do a search for seam rippers used as murder weapons:
http://books.google.com/books?id=qI...&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=2&ct=result


----------



## MegaWoman

I have a favour to ask you ladies!  The next time you're at Target / WalMart / CVS / Walgreens / someplace similar can you look at the adhesive eye-patches?  Would you be able to let me know if any stores carry the cute printed ones & how what the cost is?  I payed 10,99$ for one box of 20 Nexcare junior orthoptic eye-patches.  If I can get them printed I know that DD would prefer them!  Thanks so much - a big Montreal two cheek kiss to you!

Stephanie


----------



## mrsklamc

Stephanie, I am pretty sure I have a sinus infection so after my doctor's appt this afternoon (4:15 eastern time) I will probably be at the pharmacy, and I will take a look.


----------



## t-beri

LisaZoe said:


> Unfortunately, I buy way too much with no specific plan for it. That's why I have so much in my stash - it hasn't decided what it wants to be when it grows up.  I used to buy 3-5 yards of a print I liked but soon realized it just didn't make sense (like buying as much as I do does make sense  ). Unless I really like a print and think it would work well with several other prints, I now mostly just buy 2-3 yards or less. Believe it or not, I've started buying 1 yard or less of some prints that I just plan to use as one of several others for a set, i.e. a patchwork skirt.
> 
> This doesn't apply to fabric I buy solely for appliqué. For those I buy fat
> quarters of most but sometimes go up to 2 yards if it's a fabric I'd use a lot, like flesh tone, black and white.



I never walk away w/ less than 2 yds. Especially if it's a clearance fabric (I got flannel for $1.00 yd a couple of weeks ago...B was like it's JULY IN FL. do you really need flannel???)  and most of the time I leave w/ between 3-5 if I think I might make something to put online w/ it. My stash isn't that huge but it is growing quickly and once it is any kind of organization I'll take a pic or two.
And NO I don't ever wait until I know what to do w/ the fabric.  There is some cute fabric at Joanns that I have been avoiding b/c I just didn't know what to do w/ it but every time I go I pick up the bolt then make myself put it back. If I weren't broke I'd have already bought it 



mytwotinks said:


> That sounds super yummy!  I can't wait to try it.  There are treats out there, you just have to look a little harder.


 I wasn't even really looking.  DH and I had been talking about how some things say "natural" but really aren't so he picked it up, it was on the shelf w/ all the other PB.  Who knew it was the yummiest PB ever.  It is my example for label reading for him and Mac...it has about 8 ingredients (the regular PB has 2- peanuts and salt!!) and you can pronounce all of them w/out a phd in phonetics. 



CastleCreations said:


> just checking....are we all still dieting before our Feb Dis Meet?...please let me know if we're not...7-11 just got in these fabulous looking Pina Colada muffins...and I'm dying to try one...There is even a cherry on top..who can resist..


YES!!!! It gives me great pleasure to know that my sisters are suffering along side me 



mytwotinks said:


> A random picture just for Karen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



You mean the Fanny Pack went out of style???? WHY didn't someone tell me?!?!?!? 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Here are my Random pics of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i thought that I should give you all fair warning about what happens when I ditch DH and DD and have a girls weekend...this my BF's bachelorette party in New Orleans...oh and I should mention that I don't normally wear a bindi on my forehead, that's for her sake)



Now here is a girl I can get down w/   



luvinyou said:


>



IS THIS YOU?!?!?!?!  I am NEVER putting on a bathing suit EVER again 


teresajoy said:


> There were some really pretty things posted today!!! I loved all of them! T!!!! You got CASED!!!!! How cool is that!!!!
> 
> One time when Heather was about 3, she came running down the stairs at our house yelling, "David is reading Teresa's brown *diarrhea*!!!"



1. You sound surprised that I was CASE'd.   I make cute stuff.  AND it wasn't even my first case thank you very much!  Remember the minnie pant set???  It was cased- a few time.  JEESH!

Day 3 of the Eat less move more philosophy and the moving part is not so much.  I'm doing well w/ the eating.  We did get little caesar's pizza for dinner last night but I had stayed away from BAD carbs the rest of the day and I only had 2 pieces.  And TRUST me I can pack away some pizza.  Still I am feeling skinnier today.  I know that I am NOT but I can always tell when I'm doing the right thing b/c I feel thinner and better and less fat and grody. So, I'm good.  I have to tackle the move more issue.  It's really rainy here now and it's fetchin' HOT.  I did get a cardio pilates dvd from my mom....now I have to get up early to do it.  TOMORROW. I will do the dvd tomorrow, someone remember to ask me about it- so I'll feel guilty if I didn't. 

Now that our pre-trip trip is over I am going to start working on our REAL trip outfits.  Mac was upset that I didn't make him something even though I bought him the goofy appliqué tee.   So I know I have to sew for both kids.  I am looking for cool Buzz fabric btw, if anyone has or knows where to get some.  Lily has cool toystory fabric...the same as the halter that ncmomof2 made.  But mac just wants a Buzz fabric.  I find it hard to believe that he doesn't think Toy Story is childish.  
BUT my goal is to be finished w/ the outfits before the day before the trip this time.  I am always in a panic and I NEVER sleep the night before we leave playing catch up.  My grand warned me all last week that that would happen.  My family asked me as soon as they saw me if I went to bed the night before.  By 5:00pm I was looking a little glassy eyed and my Dad looked at me and said "t...How do you do this? I can't believe you're still standing!"  I was pretty tired.  I would like to see what it is like to actually NOT be rushing before our trip.  So I am going to start working on stuff NOW. Which means I actually have to CHOOSE the patterns I'm going to use. 

...t.


----------



## t-beri

mrsklamc said:


> Stephanie, I am pretty sure I have a sinus infection so after my doctor's appt this afternoon (4:15 eastern time) I will probably be at the pharmacy, and I will take a look.



Oh YUCK   Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## MegaWoman

luvinyou said:


> This tutorial is decent and  jham's 30 minute skirt looks good as well.
> 
> The simplest skirt in my opinion, you cut a peice that is whatever your desired length is and double (or 1.5, depends on how full and twirly you want it to bo) your waist measurement.  Sew up the side seam, and make a casing for elastic.  You can add a contrast band if you desire.
> 
> Thats how I made this skirt



Is that Wasaga Beach?  Where is everyone??   

Stephanie


----------



## luvinyou

t-beri said:


> IS THIS YOU?!?!?!?!  I am NEVER putting on a bathing suit EVER again



Ohh there is a reason I am wearing a skirt, you do not wanna see my legs or butt!


----------



## LisaZoe

snubie said:


> On that topic, is my DH the only one afraid for me to go?  He is worried about me meeting Internet strangers in real life.  I am not sure but maybe he thinks you are all a bunch of serial sewers with a tendency for murder.  (Has a seam ripper ever been used as a murder weapon?).  He's worried about the money too but that is a whole other topic.  I admit I am a bit nervous to go myself but it is more because I am a bit on the shy side and get anxious meeting new people.  And it would be the first time I travel alone with DD.



Do you think it might help if you talked to one or two of the ladies on the phone a few times before the trip? I'm wondering if your DH might be a bit more comfortable knowing you'd done more than chat online. Obviously a phone call - or even meeting IRL - is no guarantee a person won't go off the deep end and rip some seams in you but hearing a real voice might be reassuring.  



snubie said:


> And more on a similar topic - DH did not like me participating in the first BIG GIVE.  He is very skittish about sending things to people online with the idea that it could all be a scam.  I have not participated in any of the follow-up gives as DH asked me not to and I feel I should respect his wishes on this.  Any advice on how I can convince DH that this is not a scam?



Shannon just answered much better than I could but I wanted to add that we've discussed just the kind of scams your DH is suspicious of happening. I tend to be skeptical by nature so I wanted to be sure we're doing what we can to ensure the families have already been screened by MAW. It's not that I don't trust them but I've seen too many cases of people online claiming hardship/crisis/etc. that turned out to be false. Since MAW is a well established and reputable organization, I'm so much more confident if they select a family to send to Disney. I don't like to be distrusting but it's wise to be cautious IMO and perfectly understandable if your DH is. I'm sure he just doesn't want people to take advantage of your generosity.

Even if he doesn't want you to send larger gifts, maybe he'd be OK if you sent some "pixie dust". Many of these wouldn't cost more than the price of a stamp. You could send it without a return address, too, if your DH is concerned the person would try to get more out of you. If your DH sees that such small gifts are so appreciated (show him the PTR photos, maybe), eventually he might be more comfortable if you do more in the future (if you want to, of course).



revrob said:


> SNUBIE!
> I somehow missed your question about the Big Give, so I thought I should call you out.  If it eases your DH's mind (or yours) about the validity of the give, I thought I'd give you just a few basics.
> 1.  We are working with families that have a verified trip through Make A Wish.  All families must provide the names and contact information of the MAW coordinator that is sponsoring their trip.  If a family isn't willing to provide this information, or the trip isn't verifiable, then they're not chosen.
> 2.  In real life, I work for a major charitable organization.  I work in the area of helping people every single day.  Because of this, I have experience that helps me to (try to) be a step ahead of issues that could be detrimental to this project.
> 3.  I'm happy to share copies of the application that is used for the families, as well as copies of my credentials if it would help someone feel more secure.
> 4.  Does that mean that there is NO possibility that someone could take advantage of this system?  NO.  I've learned that every single thing that I do to stop people from scamming can be gotten around one way or another.  BUT, it does greatly lesson the possibility.  AND, the one in 100 people that are going to scam are going to be way outweighed by the joy that I receive from helping the other 99.
> 
> PLEASE feel free to ask ANY questions you may have about the Give.  Im happy to do whatever I can to make sure people feel comfortable about this venture.





snubie said:


> Thank You.  I tend to be a very trusting person but DH is not.  He tends to suspect the worst in people.  He has been burned by people before (not charity related situations though) and is a bit gun-shy.  I will show him this message.



Just wanted to have this posted again because I'm sure Snubie is not the only one who might be helped to know what kind of screening is done.



glorib said:


> grrrrr.  I just got a speeding ticket on my way home from work.  I haven't gotten a ticket since high school.  And that was a long time ago.  I was soooo tired and just distracted thinking about one of the babies I took care of last night - did I chart that med?  I know I gave it, but did I chart it  . . . flashing lights. . . ma'am did you know you were speeding?  I'm so mad at myself.  There goes my fabric money for the month. . .



Sorry about the ticket! I've only gotten 2 in the almost 30 years I've been driving (ack, I'm OLD!!!). Both happened in similar situation as yours. My first was when I was making a 2 hour drive I made often. The other was on a business trip at the end of a long day which was the end of a very long week.



karebear1 said:


> OK everyone- are you ready for today's trip?? Well, if you're not- then get ready! It's gonna be a long day as we will walk around Portland, OR then go to the coast in Oregon and back to see some scenic beauty at Multnomah Falls.
> 
> FINALLY! We arrive at the coast. Now- it may be gray and cloudy, but it's still rather romantic isn't it?



Do you live in the Pacific Northwest or just visiting? Seeing Haystack Rock and Multnomah Falls makes me realize Zoe and I need to take a trip to see more of the local areas. We live 2 hours or less from both but Zoe's seen neither. I haven't been to Multnomah Falls in 20+ years!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

luvinyou said:


> Ohh there is a reason I am wearing a skirt, you do not wanna see my legs or butt!



Does anyone have those swim dresses? I don't know if it would be too much material in a pool. I would like one because no one wants to see my legs or butt, either!


----------



## MiniGirl

revrob said:


> 4.  Does that mean that there is NO possibility that someone could take advantage of this system?  NO.  I've learned that every single thing that I do to stop people from scamming can be gotten around one way or another.  BUT, it does greatly lesson the possibility.  AND, the one in 100 people that are going to scam are going to be way outweighed by the joy that I receive from helping the other 99.



This is so true. Also, I always figure that if someone wants to take advantage of another's kindnessand generosity, that person will have to answer to their Maker for their actions. Their actions do not change the fact that I am to treat others with kindness and respect.



karebear1 said:


> OK everyone- are you ready for today's trip?? Well, if you're not- then get ready! It's gonna be a long day as we will walk around Portland, OR then go to the coast in Oregon and back to see some scenic beauty at Multnomah Falls.
> 
> 5 fanny packs to anyone that can guess what this is!



Wow!! What a beautiful place. I think I may have to look into going there one day. It'll be a long trip for us though. Congrats on the 10K. That is actually a distance that I haven't done yet. 

Now, about that picture...... I'd have to say that is one big ole jellyfish.


----------



## jham

snubie said:


> If I go to the dismeet in Feb, will you braid my hair?  Pretty Please with sugar on top? Humidity and my hair do not play well together.
> 
> On that topic, is my DH the only one afraid for me to go?  He is worried about me meeting Internet strangers in real life.  I am not sure but maybe he thinks you are all a bunch of serial sewers with a tendency for murder.  (Has a seam ripper ever been used as a murder weapon?).  He's worried about the money too but that is a whole other topic.  I admit I am a bit nervous to go myself but it is more because I am a bit on the shy side and get anxious meeting new people.  And it would be the first time I travel alone with DD.
> 
> And more on a similar topic - DH did not like me participating in the first BIG GIVE.  He is very skittish about sending things to people online with the idea that it could all be a scam.  I have not participated in any of the follow-up gives as DH asked me not to and I feel I should respect his wishes on this.  Any advice on how I can convince DH that this is not a scam?



Whenever I braid my hair like that, DD10 tells me I look like a teenager  I hope you can come to the Dismeet.  Lily and Lauren would have fun meeting each other!  And I promise, I'll leave my seam ripper at home  



I LOVE your random pictures!   All those princesses waiting to get into the castle--sooo cute!


I love your pictures from your trip!  Lauren is so cute!



revrob said:


> SNUBIE!
> I somehow missed your question about the Big Give, so I thought I should call you out.  If it eases your DH's mind (or yours) about the validity of the give, I thought I'd give you just a few basics.
> 1.  We are working with families that have a verified trip through Make A Wish.  All families must provide the names and contact information of the MAW coordinator that is sponsoring their trip.  If a family isn't willing to provide this information, or the trip isn't verifiable, then they're not chosen.
> 2.  In real life, I work for a major charitable organization.  I work in the area of helping people every single day.  Because of this, I have experience that helps me to (try to) be a step ahead of issues that could be detrimental to this project.
> 3.  I'm happy to share copies of the application that is used for the families, as well as copies of my credentials if it would help someone feel more secure.
> 4.  Does that mean that there is NO possibility that someone could take advantage of this system?  NO.  I've learned that every single thing that I do to stop people from scamming can be gotten around one way or another.  BUT, it does greatly lesson the possibility.  AND, the one in 100 people that are going to scam are going to be way outweighed by the joy that I receive from helping the other 99.
> 
> PLEASE feel free to ask ANY questions you may have about the Give.  Im happy to do whatever I can to make sure people feel comfortable about this venture.



 Thanks for all you do for us Shannon!


Thanks for the trip to Oregon!  I'm all worn out from that marathon!  I can't wait to see where we go next!  It's a good thing too, I haven't been anywhere all summer!


----------



## luvinyou

MegaWoman said:


> Is that Wasaga Beach?  Where is everyone??
> 
> Stephanie



Nope!  Its Pompano Beach, Ft. Lauderdale.  I was at wasaga for the long weekend, and suprisingly all the beaches but beach one were EMPTY!  We had the whole beach to ourselves, which would have been nice if it wasn't so dirty


----------



## jessica52877

i can take us all to WV later today! not too thrilling but a place many of us will probably never see, and one that i see way too often it seems!

About the meeting of strangers and big gives. my husband was aware of baby levi and the accident from me talking about it, so i guess he didn't think anything of me making an outfit. The next he thought was a great idea, just wondered why i drop everything to make an outfit for some stranger. once he saw the pictures he got it. i am glad he doesn't think too much about this kind of thing. i do like that we have chosen to stick strictly with mAW for this reason.

And i met a friend by selling on ebay, she lives in or and me GA. After about 2 years of talking she decided to come and visit, now yes, it could have been some wacko, but we had talked alot before  hand but never once on the phone! it was great by the way.

i hope to meet jham in october at Disneyland so if i never post after that again, you guys will know who i was last with! lol!


----------



## LisaZoe

jessica52877 said:


> I hope to meet jham in october at Disneyland so if i never post after that again, you guys will know who i was last with! lol!



 

BTW - If there's a DisBoutique meet at DLR in the future, I'm more likely to be able to do that over WDW. Living in Oregon, DLR is much more affordable (relatively speaking).


----------



## karebear1

LisaZoe said:


> Do you live in the Pacific Northwest or just visiting? Seeing Haystack Rock and Multnomah Falls makes me realize Zoe and I need to take a trip to see more of the local areas. We live 2 hours or less from both but Zoe's seen neither. I haven't been to Multnomah Falls in 20+ years!




DH and I use to live in the Portland area- Happy Valley to be exact. We moved from there about a year ago- and I really miss it! You really should take Zoe to all these places- they're such a short ways away- and so  beautiful top se. When was the last time you went up to Mt. Hood??


----------



## Disney 4 Me

karebear1 said:


> 5 fanny packs to anyone that can guess what this is!



I haven't read the other responses, but I see a hidden Mickey!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Disney 4 Me said:


> I haven't read the other responses, but I see a hidden Mickey!


Now that is funny!!! Only on the Dis can someone see a hidden Mickey in a dead Jellyfish blob.


----------



## t-beri

I SEE IT TOO!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

karebear1 said:


> DH and I use to live in the Portland area- Happy Valley to be exact. We moved from there about a year ago- and I really miss it! You really should take Zoe to all these places- they're such a short ways away- and so  beautiful to see. When was the last time you went up to Mt. Hood??



I honestly can't remember when I last was at Mt Hood but probably about as long as it's been seen I saw Mult. Falls. I'm hoping we can go for a couple nights in August to stay in one of the cabins or yurts in a state park. I was thinking about picking one near the beach but now I think I'll look in a different direction.



Disney 4 Me said:


> I haven't read the other responses, but I see a hidden Mickey!



How did I miss that?!?


----------



## t-beri

Here are my 2 favorite pictures of  my sweet hubby EVER I took them both and they are probably at least 9 years old.






This is the GRRR Rock face...his band was more pop rock, he was just being funny for my camera.  He's trying to impress me. 






it worked.


----------



## t-beri

And here is Mac's old room.  We did a makeover for his 6th birthday while he was away w/ his bio-dad for the weekend

It seems the only pics I have of the mural from the digital are ones in progress, so they'll have to do.
My FIL and B built the bed and the desk. My MIL, mom and I made the valance (we hand stamped all of the leaves) and my mom made the tiger skin rug and matching pillow.  

Mom working on the mural (my mom, B and my FIL all painted the mural, I painted the walls greed )






B painting the tiki (can you spy it in the picture above this one?)





Mom working on the tiger





Ken hanging the valance...a week or so later the bamboo blinds i'd ordered finally came, I wish I had a pic of them too.





a kinda finished pic





Mac was SURPRISED 











We were only there another year before we moved and his room now is just white and nothing even decorated, we've been there for 3 years.  We have vowed to get his and lily's rooms done before the end of the year though.  We feel bad that we haven't done them yet.  There's so much to do in a new house!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

MegaWoman said:


> AAAAAAAACCCCCKKKKKK!  Are they STILL making fanny packs?  I went to NYC as a Girl Guide (Ranger) in the late 80's and we all bought them and wore them - BUT we were too cool to tuck in our uniform blouses, and when our leader saw us she almost had a coronary.  We all looked pregnant.  Twenty teenage girls in Girl Guide uniforms prancing around NYC looking like we were all 6 months pg!!!  But that was the 80's - fanny packs are illiegal now aren't they?
> 
> Stephanie



 That is too funny!  



glorib said:


> grrrrr.  I just got a speeding ticket on my way home from work.  I haven't gotten a ticket since high school.  And that was a long time ago.  I was soooo tired and just distracted thinking about one of the babies I took care of last night - did I chart that med?  I know I gave it, but did I chart it  . . . flashing lights. . . ma'am did you know you were speeding?  I'm so mad at myself.  There goes my fabric money for the month. . .
> 
> good night, all.  I need some sleep!



 Oh no!  I got one ticket for speeding almost 8 years ago.  I was thinking too about something from work!  Since Then I have become the pace car on regualr streets.  Yes, I go the speed limit!  But on the interstate, I still keep up....



karebear1 said:


> OK everyone- are you ready for today's trip?? Well, if you're not- then get ready! It's gonna be a long day as we will walk around Portland, OR then go to the coast in Oregon and back to see some scenic beauty at Multnomah Falls.
> 
> 
> We begin our journey with a lovely sunset viewed from our overnight accommadations at Hotel Happy Valley- ah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up bright and early for our big walk! Off we go to the Portland Marathon. Don't worry- we're just gonna do the Mayor's Walk portion of it- and we'll take it slow so everyone can enjoy! Portland is PROUD of all it's steel bridges that cross over the Willamette River that flows through downtown Portland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we're done, we can change our clothes and head off to the coast... but look what we find along the way: Isn't this just perfect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY! We arrive at the coast. Now- it may be gray and cloudy, but it's still rather romantic isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 fanny packs to anyone that can guess what this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look who else we met there! this poor little Sock Monkey was sitting on the beach in TEARS, SOBBING something about Dis something or others not liking him.  I felt so bad for the little guy, that we picked him up and took him home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll now leave the coast and head back inland to Multnomah Falls- This place is absloutely breathtaking! A look from the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for today's trip. Tomorrow- it's a SURPRISE! But here's a clue.... we're heading back towards the East to a place that some of our friends here are very familiar with!



Love all the pics!  So beautiful.  I have never been to the west coast.  I really am inspired to go now.  Too bad I won't fly!  That is a long road trip!  And Ithink that pick is a jellyfish that looks like a hidden mickey.



snubie said:


> The geeky librarian in me  had to do a search for seam rippers used as murder weapons:
> http://books.google.com/books?id=qI...&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=2&ct=result



 That is too funny!  Mine is too dull to do any damage.  I really need a new one!


----------



## lovesdumbo

mrsklamc said:


> Stephanie, I am pretty sure I have a sinus infection so after my doctor's appt this afternoon (4:15 eastern time) I will probably be at the pharmacy, and I will take a look.


 Hope you find relief!  I think I might have one too.  I probably ought to go the dr too as my trip isn't too far away.  



t-beri said:


> And here is Mac's old room.  We did a makeover for his 6th birthday while he was away w/ his bio-dad for the weekend
> 
> It seems the only pics I have of the mural from the digital are ones in progress, so they'll have to do.
> My FIL and B built the bed and the desk. My MIL, mom and I made the valance (we hand stamped all of the leaves) and my mom made the tiger skin rug and matching pillow.
> 
> Mom working on the mural (my mom, B and my FIL all painted the mural, I painted the walls greed )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B painting the tiki (can you spy it in the picture above this one?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom working on the tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken hanging the valance...a week or so later the bamboo blinds i'd ordered finally came, I wish I had a pic of them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a kinda finished pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac was SURPRISED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were only there another year before we moved and his room now is just white and nothing even decorated, we've been there for 3 years.  We have vowed to get his and lily's rooms done before the end of the year though.  We feel bad that we haven't done them yet.  There's so much to do in a new house!!!


WOW!  That is one cool room.  Love the whole thing but that bed/desk is really wonderful.


----------



## t-beri

MOVING MORE    My mom just asked if I wanted to start walking  around the complex where our office is for a half hour after work every day  

Also, I meant to ask if anyone has every retrieved anything from mousekeeping that they left in a room?  I had Lily's lanyard in my hand in the morning but it didn't seem to make it back into the luggage.  By the time we drove to the poly to pin do some trading I realized it was missing.. you should've seen me digging through the suitcases in the parking lot.  

We called the resort 3 times (the first only an hour or so after we'd checked out)  and noone had any word for us but they said to call back later in the week b/c sometimes lost items are in "transit" for a few days until they reach the lost and found.  

It bums me out b/c she is little and doesn't trade really so most of her pins were gifts or commemorative of an event (like her dinner w/ cinderella) She probably had 10 or 12 of them.    Mostly cinderella and princess like pins.   I think we will NOT be getting it back. 

...t.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

t-beri said:


> And here is Mac's old room.  We did a makeover for his 6th birthday while he was away w/ his bio-dad for the weekend
> 
> It seems the only pics I have of the mural from the digital are ones in progress, so they'll have to do.
> My FIL and B built the bed and the desk. My MIL, mom and I made the valance (we hand stamped all of the leaves) and my mom made the tiger skin rug and matching pillow.
> 
> Mom working on the mural (my mom, B and my FIL all painted the mural, I painted the walls greed )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B painting the tiki (can you spy it in the picture above this one?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were only there another year before we moved and his room now is just white and nothing even decorated, we've been there for 3 years.  We have vowed to get his and lily's rooms done before the end of the year though.  We feel bad that we haven't done them yet.  There's so much to do in a new house!!!




That is a really cool room!  You are all so talented!  I can't draw worth a lick!  I can paint a wall though!  In fact, I am covered in peachy paint right now. I just finished the kitchen!  Yeah me!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

minnie2 said:


> This one is For Either Teresa or Heather I can't remember which one we had the Corey hart talk and I said George lets me have my Dl guitarist crush well my hubby is so good he got me seats for a show this close!  Front row!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I am a nerd and proud of it!  And YEs He knows I would leave him for this man too.  Heck he would leave me for Jennifer Love Hewitt
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled sewing!



I'm sooo jealous of that close seat!  Not that I have a DL thing, but I do have a U2 drummer thing & this was the shot from my seat last time.




At least they did have monitors up.  This one's just so you can tell what he actually looks like ('cause I know all you really want to see him ).  





And just because she's cute


----------



## jham

jessica52877 said:


> i hope to meet jham in october at Disneyland so if i never post after that again, you guys will know who i was last with! lol!



  

THANK YOU to everyone who signed up for the bigdisgrandma BIG GIVE!!!  All of the items have been filled  but there is still plenty of room for some pixie dust!  For any of you who have not checked out their PTR I highly recommend you do!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1868674 we may have a new disboutiquer joining us (when she is no longer banned from the thread  )


----------



## mommyof2princesses

t-beri said:


> MOVING MORE    My mom just asked if I wanted to start walking  around the complex where our office is for a half hour after work every day
> 
> Also, I meant to ask if anyone has every retrieved anything from mousekeeping that they left in a room?  I had Lily's lanyard in my hand in the morning but it didn't seem to make it back into the luggage.  By the time we drove to the poly to pin do some trading I realized it was missing.. you should've seen me digging through the suitcases in the parking lot.
> 
> We called the resort 3 times (the first only an hour or so after we'd checked out)  and noone had any word for us but they said to call back later in the week b/c sometimes lost items are in "transit" for a few days until they reach the lost and found.
> 
> It bums me out b/c she is little and doesn't trade really so most of her pins were gifts or commemorative of an event (like her dinner w/ cinderella) She probably had 10 or 12 of them.    Mostly cinderella and princess like pins.   I think we will NOT be getting it back.
> 
> ...t.



I haven't had this happen but wanted to give some  to lily.


----------



## LisaZoe

mytwotinks said:


> I am shocked about the wonder bread!  I can get that in town so that would be an option in a pinch.  I probably never checked it because I just assumed that it had it in it.  Cool!!!!  I know it's still kind of junk food, but I wouldn't be giving it in place of veges.  Actually, I probably like that white bread stuff better than the girls because that is what I was brought up on.  They are used to the stuff we eat.



I just wanted to correct my mistake - we don't have Wonder Bread we have Franz (not sure if that brand is national or only in our region). I'll admit I don't pay attention to the name so much as the package. LOL We get their whole grain white or the Kids version depending on which is available at the store we're checking. Both types have a "seal" looking thing on the package that states they have no HFCS. I don't usually eat that bread as I prefer nuts and twigs in mine.  Zoe likes the softer bread so I'm OK if she has it since she doesn't eat sandwiches daily.


----------



## eeyore3847

I got several pm's about the smocked sets I posted. I think I got everyone, but want to make sure you all got the info. that yes I got them from "that Place that shall not be named" .. it is all Custom neverland themed attire. There is about 8 different versions of the theme.. I jsut love smocked sets... And I want to dress my little guy as a little guy as long as I can.

lori


----------



## sahm1000

Mouse House Mama said:


> Hey ladies! I have been lurking on this thread for a while. All of you make such wonderful clothes! You have inspired me and I bought a bunch of fabric this week and I WILL make some stuff!!!!  Tonight I made a tutu bottom for my DD's birthday outfit and it came out great! I am on my way! Hopefully when I have questions (and I am sure I will!) you ladies would be so kind as to help me. You really have some talent on this thread!




 

I'm sure you've been welcomed a few time now but I'm about 15 pages behind (why are you all moving so fast????? - I can't keep up  )!




Tinka_Belle said:


> Update on the evening. Heather (Amber and Meranda's mom) called and said that Destiny's mom was coming to pick Destiny up. So she has left for the evening. The only damage done was one broken glass. So no real harm, but a little later Amber tells me that they are getting kicked out of their apartment tomorrow. I asked her where they were going to go to and she said that she didn't know. I could have cried right then. Heather got evicted from a house that she was living in a couple of years ago and because she had nowhere to go to she left her kids with someone in her family. The family member turned her in to Child Protection and it took her a year and a half to get the kids out of Foster Care. Then Amber mentions staying here with me. Of course my heart says yes, but DH says no. I don't know if this is what her mom is wanting or if this is just what Amber wants. Amber has been wanting to live with us for awhile now. If this is asked of me I really don't know how to answer this. I would never turn a child away especially if turning them away means uncertainty for them. I don't think that DH understands this.  I really don't know how to deal with this kind of a problem. Prayers my way would be real nice right about now.



Oh wow, that is so tough!  I'll pray for an easy resolution to this.  Hopefully it will all work out easily.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one!!!  For the record, I cried at Mamma Mia this weekend too!!



Ooh, I'm so Jealous!  I want to see Mamma Mia so badly and DH says there is no way he is going with me!  He keeps telling me to get a girlfriend to go with me since he's not going to any musical movie with Pierce Brosnan in it.  Big Creep!  



cerberus said:


> We are off to Disney in about 4 weeks, since my mom does not have time to sew right now, I found a cute dress on ebay for my DD to wear to Chef Mickeys for her 3rd birthday. DD is still a little messy when she eats, anyone have any great ideas for a fancy bib to protect her dress while she eats? Thanks!



No ideas for a fancy bib (unless you know how to applique) but I love Shout Wipes.  My DD3 (Claire) (she was 1 1/2 at the time though) got into her Easter basket right before church and ate a chocolate egg and had it all over her.  I used Shout Wipes and it came right out (and the chocolate was everywhere - not just a little stain).  Just an option if you can't find a bib!





HeatherSue said:


> Yes, I wanted to make it extra special and add another chin for y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean!  I forgot to mention that I also had the Bebe Sounds baby monitor for Sawyer.  I slept SO much better with that thing.  Make sure you follow the directions and put a board underneath the pad that comes with the monitor to prevent false alarms.  I also had a breathable bumper pad for his crib.  Have you ever seen those?  I got it at Target and I didn't have to worry about his bumper pad smothering him.  Yes, I was very paranoid.



We all love the double chins (and I really don't see it though) and your twirls.  Christie Brinkley has nothing on you and your modeling skills!

Love the Happy Birthday Smiliey!



I love my Bebe Sounds monitor - in fact I'm on my second one.  Claire is using the first one in her room (not as a motion monitor) as a regular old sound monitor and I bought a new one for Lilly.  I swear it allows me to sleep so much better.  Although last night she was trying to get to sleep and I was holding her Binky for her in her mouth and actually fell asleep that way.  Laying in my bed, arm in the bassinet holding the binky in her mouth, head hanging half off the bed   !  I guess I was tired!


----------



## t-beri

100AcrePrincess said:


>



TOO CUTE!!!  I think Lily has a pose like this too 

Thanks for the reminder Jeanne! I can't believe I forgot to sub their PTR!!! I'm so glad your give filled up  !  We have more on the way everyone, so start getting your stash ready!!

...t.

PS. I will get that hug to Lily ASAP.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I love everyone's random photos, so I thought I would share a few of us!

This is me and Sara Beth at my brohter's wedding.  I WISH I looked like this still.  It is from 2006...I think.





Here is Sara beth at a park that Moonk's mom should recognize.  She was supposed to be feeding the DUCKS! And yes, that is a mom made outfit...my mom made it.  Pre-sew days.  (Although I did make a dress years ago.)





This is a sad pic.  Ashley on her first walk to the bus for middle school.  thi was 2006.  She is now homeschooled, but I still remember that day!





Ashley is going to kill me if she knew I posted this one!  Sleepover feb 2007 with some friends!





My princesses...at the park this spring.





And here is Sara Beth fishing in the closest thing we have to water!  It was her first time!


----------



## eeyore3847

mommyof2princesses said:


> I love everyone's random photos,
> 
> And here is Sara Beth fishing in the closest thing we have to water!  It was her first time!



Love this picture.. and she has cute fishing pole that is her size... very cute.. hate to say it, we have never fished before..


----------



## AQW

LisaZoe said:


> BTW - If there's a DisBoutique meet at DLR in the future, I'm more likely to be able to do that over WDW. Living in Oregon, DLR is much more affordable (relatively speaking).



  Me too!  I'm in SoCal and I'd love a DLR meet.   


My random pic of the day:






Every time I see this photo I just  - it crackys me up!


----------



## eeyore3847

AQW said:


> Me too!  I'm in SoCal and I'd love a DLR meet.
> 
> 
> My random pic of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see this photo I just  - it crackys me up!



oh, how many times do you guys go to DL a year.... I would love to live closer to DL...


----------



## sahm1000

karebear1 said:


> Teresa has  *Green POOH?!?!?* Maybe she should see a Dr. for that?
> 
> Oh... I kill myself!!!!





You are cracking me up!     

And I loved the fanny pack too! 



twob4him said:


> Here's my pic of the day...well pictures actually:
> 
> A wave destroying their sandcastle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wave practically knocking over DD10 (My friend who might come to the Dismeet is there in the brown suit running to catch her son!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vote on one:
> A. A whale
> B. A shark
> C. A dolphin
> D. A lochness monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay cool...hopefully we won't top out at 100 today




I feel your pain!  It was 102 degrees yesterday (for our fourth or fifth day in a row over 100).   The day before a daycare left an 18 month old in the van and she died  .   It is just too hot, they think the van probably became too hot in just minutes of her being left in it.  Poor baby, I cannot imagine how terrible everyone involved in this feels.  On the bright side though, it's only supposed to be 99 today.  I guess we are getting a cold front.


----------



## eeyore3847

sahm1000 said:


> You are cracking me up!
> 
> I feel your pain!  It was 102 degrees yesterday (for our fourth or fifth day in a row over 100).   The day before a daycare left an 18 month old in the van and she died  .   It is just too hot, they think the van probably became too hot in just minutes of her being left in it.  Poor baby, I cannot imagine how terrible everyone involved in this feels.  On the bright side though, it's only supposed to be 99 today.  I guess we are getting a cold front.



That is really sad.... those poor parents leaving your kdisin the care of someone and that happening.


----------



## Clared

CastleCreations said:


> just checking....are we all still dieting before our Feb Dis Meet?...please let me know if we're not...7-11 just got in these fabulous looking Pina Colada muffins...and I'm dying to try one...There is even a cherry on top..who can resist..



Its OK - cherries are fruit and that's good!!!



snubie said:


> Prince Charming - and not bad looking either
> Do you wonder what his mother must think of his job?  She must be so proud to tell everyone her son is Prince Charming.



What are you planning on making with the signatures?  This is something I'm still mulling over so would love to know!!

We've been to Ikea today and I bought a fab lime green bath sheet and a bright yellow hand towel for not alot.  I thought about making a hoodie/cover-up type thing for when we going swimming.


----------



## snubie

Clared said:


> What are you planning on making with the signatures?  This is something I'm still mulling over so would love to know!!


I made the pillowcase before we left.  I just used pink material to match DD's room and appliqued a Mickey Head on the front.  The embroidery hoop was great in keeping the fabric taut - the characters were easily able to sign and I could "orchestrate" where they signed to keep things balanced.  I really should take a picture of it now.


----------



## karebear1

t-beri said:


> And here is Mac's old room.  We did a makeover for his 6th birthday while he was away w/ his bio-dad for the weekend
> 
> It seems the only pics I have of the mural from the digital are ones in progress, so they'll have to do.
> My FIL and B built the bed and the desk. My MIL, mom and I made the valance (we hand stamped all of the leaves) and my mom made the tiger skin rug and matching pillow.
> 
> Mom working on the mural (my mom, B and my FIL all painted the mural, I painted the walls greed )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B painting the tiki (can you spy it in the picture above this one?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom working on the tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken hanging the valance...a week or so later the bamboo blinds i'd ordered finally came, I wish I had a pic of them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a kinda finished pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac was SURPRISED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were only there another year before we moved and his room now is just white and nothing even decorated, we've been there for 3 years.  We have vowed to get his and lily's rooms done before the end of the year though.  We feel bad that we haven't done them yet.  There's so much to do in a new house!!!



WOW!! The amount of time that went into that room is unbelievable!  I'm as so totally impressed! Beautiful work!



sahm1000 said:


> You are cracking me up!
> 
> And I loved the fanny pack too!



See everybody???? There is another COOL person on this thread! Thanks sahm- I feel completely justified in my fanny pack obsession!  

SO- those of you that guessed a jelly fish with a hidden Mickey in it.... You're RIGHT!!  It was the biggest hidden Mickey jellyfish I EVER saw in my life! So now- where do I send those 5 fanny packs to?? Hmmmmm????


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Thanks everyone for your kind words.  I have spent most of the day trying to order flowers for the funeral, but WOW they are pricey!  Finally I remembered a local florist back home to call thanks to sombody's suggestion on the budget board!



t-beri said:


> MOVING MORE    My mom just asked if I wanted to start walking  around the complex where our office is for a half hour after work every day
> 
> Also, I meant to ask if anyone has every retrieved anything from mousekeeping that they left in a room?  I had Lily's lanyard in my hand in the morning but it didn't seem to make it back into the luggage.  By the time we drove to the poly to pin do some trading I realized it was missing.. you should've seen me digging through the suitcases in the parking lot.
> 
> We called the resort 3 times (the first only an hour or so after we'd checked out)  and noone had any word for us but they said to call back later in the week b/c sometimes lost items are in "transit" for a few days until they reach the lost and found.
> 
> It bums me out b/c she is little and doesn't trade really so most of her pins were gifts or commemorative of an event (like her dinner w/ cinderella) She probably had 10 or 12 of them.    Mostly cinderella and princess like pins.   I think we will NOT be getting it back.
> 
> ...t.



Good for you!  Moving that is...bad for you...not having Lily's lanyard.  I know she is sad!


I have started dieting and have lost 3 whole pounds!  I am really happy...the goal...another 30!  Yuck!




mommyof2princesses said:


> Here is Sara beth at a park that Moonk's mom should recognize.  She was supposed to be feeding the DUCKS! And yes, that is a mom made outfit...my mom made it.  Pre-sew days.  (Although I did make a dress years ago.)



Hey!  I was just there!!   Not today...too rainy!  Which is a good thing! 


Here are my random pictures...just to not be left out!

At one of the many air shows we go to with my Dad.  The kids look so small next to that plane!





My soccer star!





This is right after Patrick started school...he would read to Timmy everyday!






This was the last day of school before we moved...can't you tell how happy our kids were with the thought of moving.  They LOVED the old school!!


----------



## lori123

First off - 
Sorry I haven't been able to keep up here lately - we have been in and out of town and are leaving again tomorrow!  I do try to peek through and always love seeing what you all are creating.  

I wanted to share what I finished for Emma today - I fell in LOVE with this fabric at the sewing expo and have had it sitting here for a couple of months.  I am pretty happy how it turned out.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## twob4him

ncmomof2 said:


> twob4him - I love your signature.  That song always chocks me up but also makes me smile!


Awww thanks for that! I love it too!  



Disney 4 Me said:


> I haven't read the other responses, but I see a hidden Mickey!


Oh very good....you must win a prize or something for that!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> I love everyone's random photos, so I thought I would share a few of us!
> 
> And here is Sara Beth fishing in the closest thing we have to water!  It was her first time!


Sara Beth looks like an slightly older version of my DD...I think it must be the cute glasses!  







I need to confess something.......







....here goes....I use a fanny pack all summer. I hate dragging along a purse and love the hands free thing. I figure I am too old to care if its fashionable or not!


----------



## karebear1

twob4him said:


> I need to confess something.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....here goes....I use a fanny pack all summer. I hate dragging along a purse and love the hands free thing. I figure I am too old to care if its fashionable or not!



Ahhhhhhh-HA!!! Welcome to the cool club! So... who else wants to come clean? Hummmmmmmmmmm???   Come on Teresa and Heather- 'fess up!


----------



## twob4him

The Moonk's Mom said:


>


Gee your kids are cute (albeit sad) but the teacher is really funny  looking... I wonder if I look like that sometimes to my students???    



lori123 said:


> Thanks for letting me share!


Really cute outfit! I love the style and the fabrics!


----------



## glorib

lori123 said:


> First off -
> Sorry I haven't been able to keep up here lately - we have been in and out of town and are leaving again tomorrow!  I do try to peek through and always love seeing what you all are creating.
> 
> I wanted to share what I finished for Emma today - I fell in LOVE with this fabric at the sewing expo and have had it sitting here for a couple of months.  I am pretty happy how it turned out.  Thanks for letting me share!



That's super cute!  I love the fabrics!


----------



## t-beri

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have started dieting and have lost 3 whole pounds!  I am really happy...the goal...another 30!  Yuck!



 Kudos to you!!!  You go girl!! I try not to focus on 30...it's such a big # I like WW's  first goal is 10% of your weight.  16 seems so much nicer than 30- even though it's half



lori123 said:


>



This outfit is SO CUTE!!!  I can see why you fell in love w/ the fabric it is gorgeous, I'm jealous!


----------



## CastleCreations

I'll add my random photo...here is Ireland at the mall with her daddy..


----------



## mytwotinks

CastleCreations said:


> I'll add my random photo...here is Ireland at the mall with her daddy..



That is a really cute picture!  I love her curls there.  I bet this picture is very special to Ireland!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Sorry I am not multiquoting but love all the new customs and random pictures, and sending prayers to all of you who are going through rough times. 

Anyway, here is a picture of my BIG GIVE outfit...yes, I am a little behind here and just finish working on Isabel/Alicia's big give outfit recently.  I got my dd to model it.  It is a little bit big on her, but hopefully it will fit Isabel.  She was more interested in watching tv than modeling the outfit for me....


----------



## sahm1000

LisaZoe said:


> To everyone going through such rough times right now.
> 
> Thanks to HeatherSue for letting me use her Big Give tee as inspiration for this one:




Ohh, another fantastic design Lisa!  




revrob said:


> I'm so excited!  Guess what arrived today!?!  My DOUBLE WIDE!  My Hoop It All Super Giant Double Wide, that is!  It will allow me to embroider a field up to 9 1/2 " x 21 " without re-hooping!  I can't wait to get this thing hooked up to my machine and start playing!  Anyone have one?  What do you think?



Okay, can you explain how to do the machine embroidery?  How do you know how big to cut the fabric when you do your design?  I'm very  !



MiniGirl said:


> I love the t-shirt. I missed HeatherSue's because this thread goes too fast and I just can't keep up. I know that I'm missing some good stuff though.
> 
> I love the silhouette though. In fact, I made this dress. I actually started it late spring and finished it up a few weeks ago.
> 
> Again pics are posted with parent's permission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops: Sorry pics are so big. Let me see if I can resize them.



Ooh!  Love all of the ruffles!  It's a beautiful outfit!



HeatherSue said:


> If your machine will zig-zag, you can applique with it!
> 
> Or, are you wishing you had an embroidery machine?  I would LOVE to have one!  But, I do like to hand piece the appliques, too.





LisaZoe said:


> As Heather said, as long as your machine does a zigzag and you can adjust the stitch length, you can do appliqué. Some ladies do have embroidery machines that do the stitching for them but my understanding is they still have to do all the same prep work of cutting and assembling the pieces. It takes a little patience and practice but I really think most people can do it. In fact, I'm pretty sure many who post their appliqué here first experimented with appliqué as a result of this thread (or previous incarnations of it LOL).
> 
> 
> 
> If your DH ever complains about how much fabric you have, you can always point at mine and say "but at least I'm not as bad as her".  I think it was Angela, camelotcats?, who had a stash that was probably 3-4 times the size of mine. When I saw hers I didn't feel so bad about how much I buy.




Yeah, I have kind of figured out the hand appliqueing rotfl2:  but not to the extent that you have) but only done a few Mickey heads - I haven't ventured out any further than that.  But I don't understand the machines that do it for you.  How do you know how to cut out the fabric?  That really confuses me!  



clairemolly said:


> Let me introduce you to my favorite drink in the world right now...Caffeine Free Diet Coke.  I am still nursing Miss Molly and it has been my savior through the pregnancy and since she was born.  I do allow myself to have one "leaded" version every couple of days, usually in the morning when I get to work.  It is my "coffee".



Yeah, I know about Caffeine Free Diet Coke but it doesn't have the same "kick" as the regular stuff.  And I know it is horrible for me but I love it!  



t-beri said:


> Alright ladies it's time for me to go home. My sugar craving did pass after a couple spoonfuls of Dark Chocolate Dream peanut butter.  Now I'm just hungry- it's dinner time.
> 
> I am off to go home and figure out my plans for our trip to WDW in 3 weeks.   To see whether or not I want to try to put together a twirl for Lily or work on some of my plans for our OCT. trip and let her wear them more than once.
> 
> Maybe I'll work on something tonight- If I don't crash on the couch
> 
> ...t.



After seeing your previous post on the Dark Chocolate Dream I spotted it at the grocery store today and bought it!  It is really good!  It's not nutella (which I adore) but I would highly recommend it!  I'm eating it as I type and so is Claire.  She thinks it is pudding   but keeps saying it is yummy!

Also our store had a white chocolate version but I didn't buy it.  Does anyone know how that is?

Another snack we love around our house is Clif brand Kids Organic Z bars.  They are really good too.  We like the Chocolate Brownie and Chocolate Chip flavors.  Our Super Target has them if anyone is interested in them but they put them in a weird place, kind of by the pharmacy section with all of the other nutritional bars, not by the cereal.  



NewmanFam6 said:


> I can not sew a lick  but my DD 7 would really like a Blue Belle dress to wear to the Princess breakfast. Is there anyone on this thread that could make one? I would definitely pay whatever it is worth I have not been able to find the blue outfit anywhere only the ball gown  Feel free to pm if you want to-Thanks





i12go2wdw said:


> Hello all you wonderfully talented people. I have been reading all these posts for a couple of weeks and I am amazed and inspired by all of you. I do sew but for the past few years just quilts. I am beginning to get stoked to do some sewing for my kids now.
> The reason I am posting is because I may have a solution for the "non flared skirt". I made a formal dress for my daughter a few years ago and to have the bottom flare without a crinolin (sp?) I was instructed to sew horsehair braid into the hem. It is a woven braid that is about 3/4 of an inch wide and it gives a bit (not too much) of stiffness to the bottom of the skirt causing it to fan out. I am not explaining it very well here is a tutorial on using it and she does a better job. http://www.expertvillage.com/video/16290_sew-horsehair.htm
> Hope that help and keep up the good work everyone
> Christine




 To all of the newbies!


----------



## sahm1000

Tykatmadismomma said:


> So maybe this one would be more accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at poor Maddy no wonder we ended up at the Pedatric urgent care instead of the Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didnt get to enjoy the breakfast with her Favorite, Minnie  After breakfast we ended up going back to the townhose and then to urgent care. Where she had to have 2 breathing treatments and a SHOT of steriods!




Poor baby!  Stuff like that isn't supposed to happen at WDW!




teresajoy said:


> There were some really pretty things posted today!!! I loved all of them! T!!!! You got CASED!!!!! How cool is that!!!! I love all the random pictures you guys are posting!!!
> 
> Thanks Heather for bringing up my green pooh
> 
> 
> 
> fabric!
> 
> One time when Heather was about 3, she came running down the stairs at our house yelling, "David is reading Teresa's brown *diarrhea*!!!"
> 
> He was reading my diary.
> 
> I have a really great picture of one of Heather's first modeling gigs! She was modeling some workout wear!!! She has absolutely FORBIDDEN me to post them though!!!!  Lucky for her my scanner isn't working!
> 
> 
> My prayers will be with everyone that needs them tonight. QUOTE]
> 
> Please, Please share the pictures!  That is just teasing us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glorib said:
> 
> 
> 
> grrrrr.  I just got a speeding ticket on my way home from work.  I haven't gotten a ticket since high school.  And that was a long time ago.  I was soooo tired and just distracted thinking about one of the babies I took care of last night - did I chart that med?  I know I gave it, but did I chart it  . . . flashing lights. . . ma'am did you know you were speeding?  I'm so mad at myself.  There goes my fabric money for the month. . .
> 
> good night, all.  I need some sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that sucks!  My DH seems to get tickets all of the time and it burns me up!  I hate wasting money.  You were coming from work (as a nurse especially) and he wouldn't give you a break?  I thought most cops usually gave nurses "warnings".  My friend is an ER nurse and she always got "warnings" when she got pulled over.  Of course I think she also let it be known that she was a nurse (like putting her stethoscope on her rear view mirror, etc.).
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George and I meeting the members of Journey a few yrs ago.  I am the fat one in the front with the black coach purse and blonde hair.  It was HOT and may hair frizzed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting some members of Def Leppard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is For Either Teresa or Heather I can't remember which one we had the Corey hart talk and I said George lets me have my Dl guitarist crush well my hubby is so good he got me seats for a show this close!  Front row!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I am a nerd and proud of it!  And YEs He knows I would leave him for this man too.  Heck he would leave me for Jennifer Love Hewitt
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled sewing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Journey and Def Leppard?   That is pretty funny!
> 
> I shouldn't talk since I adore Barry Manilow!  And I made my DH go see him in concert in February with me.  God I love that man (Barry, not dh ).
> 
> My "freebie" would probably be Bono.  My DH says he doesn't have one that he only wants me.  Whatever!
> 
> 
> 
> karebear1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK everyone- are you ready for today's trip?? Well, if you're not- then get ready! It's gonna be a long day as we will walk around Portland, OR then go to the coast in Oregon and back to see some scenic beauty at Multnomah Falls.
> 
> 
> We begin our journey with a lovely sunset viewed from our overnight accommadations at Hotel Happy Valley- ah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up bright and early for our big walk! Off we go to the Portland Marathon. Don't worry- we're just gonna do the Mayor's Walk portion of it- and we'll take it slow so everyone can enjoy! Portland is PROUD of all it's steel bridges that cross over the Willamette River that flows through downtown Portland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DANG IT!! I forgot my fanny pack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There now- we're finished! See?? I told you it wouldn't ake long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we're done, we can change our clothes and head off to the coast... but look what we find along the way: Isn't this just perfect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY! We arrive at the coast. Now- it may be gray and cloudy, but it's still rather romantic isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 fanny packs to anyone that can guess what this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look who else we met there! this poor little Sock Monkey was sitting on the beach in TEARS, SOBBING something about Dis something or others not liking him.  I felt so bad for the little guy, that we picked him up and took him home.
> 
> We'll now leave the coast and head back inland to Multnomah Falls- This place is absloutely breathtaking! A look from the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for today's trip. Tomorrow- it's a SURPRISE! But here's a clue.... we're heading back towards the East to a place that some of our friends here are very familiar with!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loving your trips Karen!  Keep up the good work!
Click to expand...


----------



## lovesdumbo

t-beri said:


> Also, I meant to ask if anyone has every retrieved anything from mousekeeping that they left in a room?  I had Lily's lanyard in my hand in the morning but it didn't seem to make it back into the luggage.  By the time we drove to the poly to pin do some trading I realized it was missing.. you should've seen me digging through the suitcases in the parking lot.
> 
> We called the resort 3 times (the first only an hour or so after we'd checked out)  and noone had any word for us but they said to call back later in the week b/c sometimes lost items are in "transit" for a few days until they reach the lost and found.
> 
> It bums me out b/c she is little and doesn't trade really so most of her pins were gifts or commemorative of an event (like her dinner w/ cinderella) She probably had 10 or 12 of them.    Mostly cinderella and princess like pins.   I think we will NOT be getting it back.
> 
> ...t.


I took my youngest to Pop in May.  It was her first one on one trip with me and she was very excited about the trip.  I give my kids a $25 spending limit for a trip.  She told me months before the trip that she wanted to get a stuffed Timon and pen, and matchbox car, and I forget now what else but Timon was #1 on her list.  Would you believe I forgot to look for it at AK but we found it at the toy store at DTD.  Our last night at Pop a friend met us there and we were walking around and Emma had her Timon.  I was taking picture of her and saw her put Timon down and then of course forgot about him.  We got back to room and I was packing when Emma realized we lost Timon.  My friend went out looking for him, I went to the front desk but no Timon.  We checked the next morning and headed to Epcot.  I couldn't find Timon there so I left Emma with my friend and went to DTD.  I just couldn't go home without the #1 thing she had been talking about for months.  We also lost a hat on that trip-only I didn't know if we lost it at Epcot, DTD, Pop, BC or on a bus.  When I got home I called the park Lost & Found, DTD Lost & Found, BC Lost & Found, and Pop Lost & Found.  No luck but I kept calling for days.  I never did find the hat but Pop Lost & Found (after it got transfered out of the resort) did find Timon and they sent him to us.  Now we have Timon & Uncle Max.   I think Timon was at the resort front desk that very first night we lost him but they didn't know who Timon was.  When I finally got the person who did find him she wasn't sure which character he was.


.....SO....there is hope for your pins.  I hope they find them!!!!!!!!!!   



snubie said:


> I made the pillowcase before we left.  I just used pink material to match DD's room and appliqued a Mickey Head on the front.  The embroidery hoop was great in keeping the fabric taut - the characters were easily able to sign and I could "orchestrate" where they signed to keep things balanced.  I really should take a picture of it now.


Would love to see it.  I should post pictures of one I did for my DS but I didn't make the pillowcase.



lori123 said:


> First off -
> Sorry I haven't been able to keep up here lately - we have been in and out of town and are leaving again tomorrow!  I do try to peek through and always love seeing what you all are creating.
> 
> I wanted to share what I finished for Emma today - I fell in LOVE with this fabric at the sewing expo and have had it sitting here for a couple of months.  I am pretty happy how it turned out.  Thanks for letting me share!


That is wonderful!  Love that fabric!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Sorry I am not multiquoting but love all the new customs and random pictures, and sending prayers to all of you who are going through rough times.
> 
> Anyway, here is a picture of my BIG GIVE outfit...yes, I am a little behind here and just finish working on Isabel/Alicia's big give outfit recently.  I got my dd to model it.  It is a little bit big on her, but hopefully it will fit Isabel.  She was more interested in watching tv than modeling the outfit for me....


SO cool!!!!



sahm1000 said:


> Yeah, I have kind of figured out the hand appliqueing rotfl2:  but not to the extent that you have) but only done a few Mickey heads - I haven't ventured out any further than that.  But I don't understand the machines that do it for you.  How do you know how to cut out the fabric?  That really confuses me!


I was so confused by that too.  I asked last week how they work when I was looking at machines.  I did NOT buy an embroidery machine.  SO....you have a pattern and cut out the pieces.  You can get an adhesive that irons onto the fabric before you cut it out like wonder under but the adhesive under the paper is pressure sensitive so you don't have to iron it on.  So you have all your pieces cut out and the machine first stiches in straight stitches the placement for the piece so you know where to put it-with the pressure sensitive (repositionable) adhesive you don't have to iron it in place.  You've got as wide as the satin stitch is to be a tiny bit imperfect in cutting and placement.


----------



## sahm1000

MegaWoman said:


> I have a favour to ask you ladies!  The next time you're at Target / WalMart / CVS / Walgreens / someplace similar can you look at the adhesive eye-patches?  Would you be able to let me know if any stores carry the cute printed ones & how what the cost is?  I payed 10,99$ for one box of 20 Nexcare junior orthoptic eye-patches.  If I can get them printed I know that DD would prefer them!  Thanks so much - a big Montreal two cheek kiss to you!
> 
> Stephanie



I'll look the next time I'm out!




t-beri said:


> And here is Mac's old room.  We did a makeover for his 6th birthday while he was away w/ his bio-dad for the weekend
> 
> It seems the only pics I have of the mural from the digital are ones in progress, so they'll have to do.
> My FIL and B built the bed and the desk. My MIL, mom and I made the valance (we hand stamped all of the leaves) and my mom made the tiger skin rug and matching pillow.
> 
> Mom working on the mural (my mom, B and my FIL all painted the mural, I painted the walls greed )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B painting the tiki (can you spy it in the picture above this one?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> th_
> 
> Mom working on the tiger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken hanging the valance...a week or so later the bamboo blinds i'd ordered finally came, I wish I had a pic of them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a kinda finished pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac was SURPRISED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were only there another year before we moved and his room now is just white and nothing even decorated, we've been there for 3 years.  We have vowed to get his and lily's rooms done before the end of the year though.  We feel bad that we haven't done them yet.  There's so much to do in a new house!!!



Cool room!  



lovesdumbo said:


> I was so confused by that too.  I asked last week how they work when I was looking at machines.  I did NOT buy an embroidery machine.  SO....you have a pattern and cut out the pieces.  You can get an adhesive that irons onto the fabric before you cut it out like wonder under but the adhesive under the paper is pressure sensitive so you don't have to iron it on.  So you have all your pieces cut out and the machine first stiches in straight stitches the placement for the piece so you know where to put it-with the pressure sensitive (repositionable) adhesive you don't have to iron it in place.  You've got as wide as the satin stitch is to be a tiny bit imperfect in cutting and placement.




Oh nuts!  That still sounds like a lot of work!  I was hoping it would be super easy!


----------



## sohappy

I am on really, really quickly.  It has been a crazy day.  I wanted to say:

2bforhim- Love the pics of the vacay (yes, I am that far behind), looks like a blast.  You are sadly mistaken if you think that you look bad in the swimsuit.  I will not be posting any of me. . .until I loose weight!

Jham- Cooper saw Lily's pic and said "ooohhh Lily, can I play dolls with her, I bring my Lilo."  Lilo is his favorite baby that no one is allowed to touch.

And last but not least----

I GOT THE PROMOTION!!  I just found out.  I will have a transition period, but the raises that I have gotten this year (22.5%) will make it worth it.  Feb Dismeet here I come!!!  I might just have to bring the kiddos too!


----------



## t-beri

STACY- btw you are gorgeous!!  I'm SOHAPPY for you    If I remember correctly this might mean another participant in the dismeet


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is what I made today.  When I was in the doctor's office this week I noticed a girl's dress that was made like this, shirred some space and then shirred again.  I like how it turned out.  I ment it to be a shirt but once I added the ruffle it is long enough to be a dress.


----------



## revrob

sahm1000 said:


> Okay, can you explain how to do the machine embroidery?  How do you know how big to cut the fabric when you do your design?  I'm very  !
> 
> Yeah, I have kind of figured out the hand appliqueing rotfl2:  but not to the extent that you have) but only done a few Mickey heads - I haven't ventured out any further than that.  But I don't understand the machines that do it for you.  How do you know how to cut out the fabric?  That really confuses me!



I print out a template, cut sorta around it, spray it with temporary spray, put it on the fabric I'm going to use, trim around on the line, stitch the first line of stitches, spray the back of the fabric with temporary spray, lay it down inside the line that you just stitched and resume stitching.  



OK!  I sewed today!  I did a little m2mg work this afternoon.










Ready for school!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

sohappy said:


> I GOT THE PROMOTION!! I just found out. I will have a transition period, but the raises that I have gotten this year (22.5%) will make it worth it. Feb Dismeet here I come!!! I might just have to bring the kiddos too!


YAY!!!!!  I'm happy to hear that you got a promotion.


----------



## revrob

STUPID PHOTOBUCKET! I Promise I resized and rotated.  Maybe it'll catch up later.


----------



## princessmom29

Hi guys!!! I went shopping toady and have a few products to share is the quest to eliminate HFCS. 
1. Heinz makes organic ketchup. Tastes like the regular stuff
2. Skippy all natural peanut butter. Peanuts, Salt, Palm oil that's it. Half the price of the other all naturals!
3. Bertoli organic spagetti sauce. Only about 20 cents more a jar than regular, and really good. We had it for dinner tonight!
4. Quaker natural harvest granola bars. I like them better than the regular one, and DD who has never cared for anything with that gariny texture loved them.
Found all this at target and the bill was about the same as normal!! I am encouraged.


----------



## luvinyou

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Sorry I am not multiquoting but love all the new customs and random pictures, and sending prayers to all of you who are going through rough times.
> 
> Anyway, here is a picture of my BIG GIVE outfit...yes, I am a little behind here and just finish working on Isabel/Alicia's big give outfit recently.  I got my dd to model it.  It is a little bit big on her, but hopefully it will fit Isabel.  She was more interested in watching tv than modeling the outfit for me....



Cute!  Isabelle is going to lovee it!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I made today.  When I was in the doctor's office this week I noticed a girl's dress that was made like this, shirred some space and then shirred again.  I like how it turned out.  I ment it to be a shirt but once I added the ruffle it is long enough to be a dress.



I love this style, and the dots!  You know you've become obsessed when you see something in the store or on someone and think, hmmm I could totally recreate that!



revrob said:


> I print out a template, cut sorta around it, spray it with temporary spray, put it on the fabric I'm going to use, trim around on the line, stitch the first line of stitches, spray the back of the fabric with temporary spray, lay it down inside the line that you just stitched and resume stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> OK!  I sewed today!  I did a little m2mg work this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for school!



So adorable!  The perfect back to school outfit!



lori123 said:


> First off -
> Sorry I haven't been able to keep up here lately - we have been in and out of town and are leaving again tomorrow!  I do try to peek through and always love seeing what you all are creating.
> 
> I wanted to share what I finished for Emma today - I fell in LOVE with this fabric at the sewing expo and have had it sitting here for a couple of months.  I am pretty happy how it turned out.  Thanks for letting me share!


CUTE!  I adore this fabric!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I made today.  When I was in the doctor's office this week I noticed a girl's dress that was made like this, shirred some space and then shirred again.  I like how it turned out.  I ment it to be a shirt but once I added the ruffle it is long enough to be a dress.



This is so sweet! I love it as the dress. Reminds me of Minnie. 



lovesdumbo said:


> .....SO....there is hope for your pins.  I hope they find them!!!!!!!!!!
> .



We lost our Dear Sweet Betty. She's about 3yo. We left her in the stroller and think another little kid picked her up. Who would have thought, after all, she has dread locks. Anyway, it took about 3 days and she finally showed up at the lost and found. A wonderful CM called us and went out of her way to get her to us at the hotel. 

We also lost one of those kids cameras. It was in the hotel L&F, we got it back on our last day, when we realized it had disappeared. 

I got a post card once saying I left something in my room. I called about it, but it wasn't from our room, it had boys clothes with it. And I know that luggage pick up has found things we left and brought it down with our luggage. I have no idea where it was (I don't even remember what it was), I looked in all the draws and under the bed. It had to be in the bedding. I was impressed!


----------



## spongemommie05

Hey guys! i was over at jhammy's house today for a insane loud crazy playdate with UtahMama(Thanks Jhammy )
and realized i need to just stop what i am doing and catch up on the thread . i kinda new about the big give thing but not a ton and after seeing a adorable lil something.
 i got dis home sick  It is so hard for me to be on my computer with a child running around getting into EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!! and 4 others fighting about everything!!!! (thank goodness they start school next wk.... it will be just me and mayson for a whole 3 hrs...   
i think i need to alott me some diser time at least 3  times a day and Maybe just Maybe i could catch up ..... 
Love everything posted  really cute outfits  
I am only on here now because my kids ran them selves ragged and are all sleeping NOW


----------



## jham

I'm missing some quotes but they are just on my other computer so I'll catch up later.  



sohappy said:


> I am on really, really quickly.  It has been a crazy day.  I wanted to say:
> 
> 2bforhim- Love the pics of the vacay (yes, I am that far behind), looks like a blast.  You are sadly mistaken if you think that you look bad in the swimsuit.  I will not be posting any of me. . .until I loose weight!
> 
> Jham- Cooper saw Lily's pic and said "ooohhh Lily, can I play dolls with her, I bring my Lilo."  Lilo is his favorite baby that no one is allowed to touch.
> 
> And last but not least----
> 
> I GOT THE PROMOTION!!  I just found out.  I will have a transition period, but the raises that I have gotten this year (22.5%) will make it worth it.  Feb Dismeet here I come!!!  I might just have to bring the kiddos too!



   Yay!  And I'm especially selfishly glad because I want to meet you!  Bring the boys!    



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I made today.  When I was in the doctor's office this week I noticed a girl's dress that was made like this, shirred some space and then shirred again.  I like how it turned out.  I ment it to be a shirt but once I added the ruffle it is long enough to be a dress.



That is really cute!



revrob said:


> I print out a template, cut sorta around it, spray it with temporary spray, put it on the fabric I'm going to use, trim around on the line, stitch the first line of stitches, spray the back of the fabric with temporary spray, lay it down inside the line that you just stitched and resume stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> OK!  I sewed today!  I did a little m2mg work this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for school!



So cute!  And I love seeing pictures of AbbyGrace!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

karebear1 said:


> SO- those of you that guessed a jelly fish with a hidden Mickey in it.... You're RIGHT!!  It was the biggest hidden Mickey jellyfish I EVER saw in my life! So now- where do I send those 5 fanny packs to?? Hmmmmm????



ME ME ME!  I can use a new one!   



lori123 said:


> First off -
> Sorry I haven't been able to keep up here lately - we have been in and out of town and are leaving again tomorrow!  I do try to peek through and always love seeing what you all are creating.
> 
> I wanted to share what I finished for Emma today - I fell in LOVE with this fabric at the sewing expo and have had it sitting here for a couple of months.  I am pretty happy how it turned out.  Thanks for letting me share!



That fabric is really pretty.  I love what you did with it!  



twob4him said:


> Sara Beth looks like an slightly older version of my DD...I think it must be the cute glasses!




She does remind me of Sara Beth.  She is very cute!  I am a sucker for little girls with glasses!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Sorry I am not multiquoting but love all the new customs and random pictures, and sending prayers to all of you who are going through rough times.
> 
> Anyway, here is a picture of my BIG GIVE outfit...yes, I am a little behind here and just finish working on Isabel/Alicia's big give outfit recently.  I got my dd to model it.  It is a little bit big on her, but hopefully it will fit Isabel.  She was more interested in watching tv than modeling the outfit for me....



It came out fabulous!  I was just telling Sara beth we need to make her an animal kingdom dress, but I think I already have too many outfits!



sohappy said:


> I am on really, really quickly.  It has been a crazy day.  I wanted to say:
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT THE PROMOTION!!  I just found out.  I will have a transition period, but the raises that I have gotten this year (22.5%) will make it worth it.  Feb Dismeet here I come!!!  I might just have to bring the kiddos too!



    Yeah!  Congrats! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I made today.  When I was in the doctor's office this week I noticed a girl's dress that was made like this, shirred some space and then shirred again.  I like how it turned out.  I ment it to be a shirt but once I added the ruffle it is long enough to be a dress.



You have been sewing alot!  The outfit is really cute!  Are you in NC?  Where?



revrob said:


> OK!  I sewed today!  I did a little m2mg work this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for school!



How cute!  I love back to school outfits!



princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys!!! I went shopping toady and have a few products to share is the quest to eliminate HFCS.
> 1. Heinz makes organic ketchup. Tastes like the regular stuff
> 2. Skippy all natural peanut butter. Peanuts, Salt, Palm oil that's it. Half the price of the other all naturals!
> 3. Bertoli organic spagetti sauce. Only about 20 cents more a jar than regular, and really good. We had it for dinner tonight!
> 4. Quaker natural harvest granola bars. I like them better than the regular one, and DD who has never cared for anything with that gariny texture loved them.
> Found all this at target and the bill was about the same as normal!! I am encouraged.




I LOVE Skippy all natural pb!  After all the reading about HFCS the other day, I checked out my pb and was really excited!  I can eat it!  I have done really well the last 2 days and I am not as hungry as I usually am!


----------



## LisaZoe

karebear1 said:


> Ahhhhhhh-HA!!! Welcome to the cool club! So... who else wants to come clean? Hummmmmmmmmmm???   Come on Teresa and Heather- 'fess up!



You can add Zoe to the club.  








revrob said:


> OK!  I sewed today!  I did a little m2mg work this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for school!



That is really cute. It reminds me that I need to start thinking of somethings to make for Zoe for "back to school".


----------



## ncmomof2

mommyof2princesses said:


> You have been sewing alot!  The outfit is really cute!  Are you in NC?  Where?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I am no longer in NC.  We moved to TX over a year ago.  We were in Raleigh for about 10 years.  I have been sewing alot.  I do this with crafty things and it makes my DH laugh.  I start something new and go crazy!  I assume this will last until our trip in Sept then I will cool off until next summer.  We will see!  I taught myself to knit a few years ago and knit for a few months making Christmas presents, I have not kintted since   I hope to keep up the sewing.  I have continued my bow making that I started about a year ago.


----------



## ncmomof2

revrob said:


> I print out a template, cut sorta around it, spray it with temporary spray, put it on the fabric I'm going to use, trim around on the line, stitch the first line of stitches, spray the back of the fabric with temporary spray, lay it down inside the line that you just stitched and resume stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> OK!  I sewed today!  I did a little m2mg work this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for school!



This is so awesome!  Everyones appliques are amazing.  I want to learn how to do this.


----------



## revrob

Does ANYONE have a clue what is up with photobucket?  All of my pics are huge and turned sideways.  When I go to my account, the pictures are shown as I edited them.  I copy the code, try to post them, and they're still not right.  What's up with that?


----------



## luvinyou

revrob said:


> Does ANYONE have a clue what is up with photobucket?  All of my pics are huge and turned sideways.  When I go to my account, the pictures are shown as I edited them.  I copy the code, try to post them, and they're still not right.  What's up with that?



Your pictures look fine to me


----------



## jham

For my random photos of the day I will take you to July 2006, pirates hunt for treasure on the beach:
















and this one just for Tessa:


----------



## revrob

luvinyou said:


> Your pictures look fine to me



They're not huge and sideways?


----------



## luvinyou

jham said:


> For my random photos of the day I will take you to July 2006, pirates hunt for treasure on the beach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one just for Tessa:



Awwwww! How cute are your little pirates!  Look how little they all were!



revrob said:


> They're not huge and sideways?



Nope, they're right ways up, and medium sized on my computer


----------



## jham

I don't know if this will help me or hurt me, but I'm showing you a picture of me when I made lifetime at WW in 2003.  THIS IS WHAT I EXPECT TO LOOK LIKE AT THE FEB DISMEET!!  I am a loooooooong way away from it now.


----------



## twob4him

sohappy said:


> I am on really, really quickly.  It has been a crazy day.  I wanted to say:
> 
> 2bforhim- Love the pics of the vacay (yes, I am that far behind), looks like a blast.  You are sadly mistaken if you think that you look bad in the swimsuit.  I will not be posting any of me. . .until I loose weight!  You are so kind!
> 
> And last but not least----
> 
> I GOT THE PROMOTION!!  I just found out.  I will have a transition period, but the raises that I have gotten this year (22.5%) will make it worth it.  Feb Dismeet here I come!!!  I might just have to bring the kiddos too!


Yaaaaaaaa    for the promotion.....so are you on the "definately probably" list now??? Did you see my post yesterday about my friend going?


----------



## t-beri

Nope, not huge or sideways.



spongemommie05 said:


> Hey guys! i was over at jhammy's house today for a insane loud crazy playdate with UtahMama(Thanks Jhammy )
> and realized i need to just stop what i am doing and catch up on the thread . i kinda new about the big give thing but not a ton and after seeing a adorable lil something.
> i got dis home sick  It is so hard for me to be on my computer with a child running around getting into EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!! and 4 others fighting about everything!!!! (thank goodness they start school next wk.... it will be just me and mayson for a whole 3 hrs...
> i think i need to alott me some diser time at least 3  times a day and Maybe just Maybe i could catch up .....
> Love everything posted  really cute outfits
> I am only on here now because my kids ran them selves ragged and are all sleeping NOW



1. I am totally jealous of ya'lls playdate. 

2.  Hooray!!!   I can't wait to have you back and all caught up..heck just come back, forget the catchin' up part!  We've missed you.  Well, I have.  

I am sitting here debating whether or not to start on a new project at 8:00.  The fabric is all jumbled up from the last time I used it and put in back in a bunch in a bag b/c...well it was probably the day before my trip last year and I was rushing again.  I really do usually refold the fabric and put it away neatly.  But in any case it needs to be ironed and then squared b/c the one end is all wonky from the last time I used it.  So at best I could only get the pieces cut tonight, but that is something, right?  Also it is minnie dot.  I am still considering a minnie dot wrap skirt and peasant top for MK in the fall, but I kinda wanted to make a Cindy outfit.  PROBLEM... I want to make the Cindy outfit Jeanne made for her Lily only I know it won't be as good as Jeannes cause my applique is for crap.  I also don't have the fabric or pattern for it. I DO have minnie dot and the wrap skirt and peasant top pattern.  THUS the basis of it's appeal.  

I am such a neurotic freak...please tell me that at least ONE of you goes through this battle in your head before you decide on an outfit.  

princess29- See, there is hope!! I amglad you are encouraged.
You know what else, the organic or natural items usually have less "filler" so the products are denser, you get more food per unit which closes the price gap a little bit.  Does that make sense? I don't really remember the statistics, it's in a book I have. But lets just say there's a 15% difference between the junk and the good stuff but theres 5% more actual FOOD in the good stuff then the price difference is really only 10%  Okayt, it made sense when I read it.  Don't ask me to explain these thing...I just know them 

...t.


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


> I don't know if this will help me or hurt me, but I'm showing you a picture of me when I made lifetime at WW in 2003.  THIS IS WHAT I EXPECT TO LOOK LIKE AT THE FEB DISMEET!!  I am a loooooooong way away from it now.



See, I don't need to post photos....I wanna look like Jeanne in Feb too   Except with darker hair, trust me I am NOT an attractive blonde!


----------



## jham

A HUGE thank you to Denise/Mytwotinks!!!  Jayden loves the skirt! 

(although in this picture she was mad because I told her to use her "normal" smile):






some SERIOUS twirl factor:


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

t-beri said:


> See, I don't need to post photos....I wanna look like Jeanne in Feb too   Except with darker hair, trust me I am NOT an attractive blonde!



I'm with you!  Just put some short hair, just blonde highlights please!


----------



## spongemommie05

jham said:


> I don't know if this will help me or hurt me, but I'm showing you a picture of me when I made lifetime at WW in 2003.  THIS IS WHAT I EXPECT TO LOOK LIKE AT THE FEB DISMEET!!  I am a loooooooong way away from it now.


Hello Jhammy 
 You are not that far away from that girlfriend and you sound like you are on the right track and isn't always your last baby that jacks your body up  



t-beri said:


> Nope, not huge or sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I am totally jealous of ya'lls playdate.
> 
> 2.  Hooray!!!   I can't wait to have you back and all caught up..heck just come back, forget the catchin' up part!  We've missed you.  Well, I have.
> 
> I am sitting here debating whether or not to start on a new project at 8:00.  The fabric is all jumbled up from the last time I used it and put in back in a bunch in a bag b/c...well it was probably the day before my trip last year and I was rushing again.  I really do usually refold the fabric and put it away neatly.  But in any case it needs to be ironed and then squared b/c the one end is all wonky from the last time I used it.  So at best I could only get the pieces cut tonight, but that is something, right?  Also it is minnie dot.  I am still considering a minnie dot wrap skirt and peasant top for MK in the fall, but I kinda wanted to make a Cindy outfit.  PROBLEM... I want to make the Cindy outfit Jeanne made for her Lily only I know it won't be as good as Jeannes cause my applique is for crap.  I also don't have the fabric or pattern for it. I DO have minnie dot and the wrap skirt and peasant top pattern.  THUS the basis of it's appeal.
> 
> I am such a neurotic freak...please tell me that at least ONE of you goes through this battle in your head before you decide on an outfit.
> 
> princess29- See, there is hope!! I amglad you are encouraged.
> You know what else, the organic or natural items usually have less "filler" so the products are denser, you get more food per unit which closes the price gap a little bit.  Does that make sense? I don't really remember the statistics, it's in a book I have. But lets just say there's a 15% difference between the junk and the good stuff but theres 5% more actual FOOD in the good stuff then the price difference is really only 10%  Okayt, it made sense when I read it.  Don't ask me to explain these thing...I just know them
> 
> ...t.


Thanks for the warm welcome back 
and i *always* have that personal  fight in my head before i make a outfit ,or i have to sleep on it (so that i can dream about the perfect outfit.....)


----------



## jham

spongemommie05 said:


> Hey guys! i was over at jhammy's house today for a insane loud crazy playdate with UtahMama(Thanks Jhammy )
> and realized i need to just stop what i am doing and catch up on the thread . i kinda new about the big give thing but not a ton and after seeing a adorable lil something.
> i got dis home sick  It is so hard for me to be on my computer with a child running around getting into EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!! and 4 others fighting about everything!!!! (thank goodness they start school next wk.... it will be just me and mayson for a whole 3 hrs...
> i think i need to alott me some diser time at least 3  times a day and Maybe just Maybe i could catch up .....
> Love everything posted  really cute outfits
> I am only on here now because my kids ran them selves ragged and are all sleeping NOW




See everyone?  I guilt tripped her into saying "hi"  And Utahmama is indeed still alive and well, just not so easily guilt tripped.  That was a lot of kids!  (what was it, 15 kids and a puppy?  )  especially crazy when you throw in a microphone, some speakers and a drumset


----------



## spongemommie05

i should be at the gym right now but My DH is not home yet and i am not dragging my kiddos with me  
and oh the puppy Jhammy, she is a DOLL


----------



## billwendy

Lost and Found - 

Many years ago, my nephew Lance had a figment that he got at EPCOT at the beginning of our vacation. well, he some how lost it in the MK!!! We didnt realize it till the next day. So he and his aunt Sue trucked over to the lost and found to say that they lost a figment - did anyone happen to turn one it (it was a bout a beanie baby size). Well, they said sure - we have it right here - and they brought out a 24" figment!!!! Lance said "Boy aunt sue, this thing GREW!!" with big wide eyes!!  Sue quietly told the cast member that it was waaaay bigger than the one they had lost and she just said - "ah, its the disney magic" - and insisted that they take the new figment (she said they had LOTS of stuffed animals that would never be reclaimed again!!! Isnt that cool!!!  

So hopefully your lanyard will be found!!


----------



## spongemommie05

jham said:


> See everyone?  I guilt tripped her into saying "hi"  And Utahmama is indeed still alive and well, just not so easily guilt tripped.  That was a lot of kids!  (what was it, 15 kids and a puppy?  )  especially crazy when you throw in a microphone, some speakers and a drumset


Oh Yea ! i still owe my kids $5  Maybe they will forget


----------



## sheridee32

Shannon, is your dad down at brownsville or at padre, we were on stand by in case they started evacuating the prisons down around there. We got a bfief shower and it looks like it could rain again. I am half between dallas ansd houston. I would also like to get in on the next big give should i miss its posting can you email me thanks.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

snubie said:


> If I go to the dismeet in Feb, will you braid my hair?  Pretty Please with sugar on top? Humidity and my hair do not play well together.
> 
> On that topic, is my DH the only one afraid for me to go?  He is worried about me meeting Internet strangers in real life.  I am not sure but maybe he thinks you are all a bunch of serial sewers with a tendency for murder.  (Has a seam ripper ever been used as a murder weapon?).  He's worried about the money too but that is a whole other topic.  I admit I am a bit nervous to go myself but it is more because I am a bit on the shy side and get anxious meeting new people.  And it would be the first time I travel alone with DD.
> 
> And more on a similar topic - DH did not like me participating in the first BIG GIVE.  He is very skittish about sending things to people online with the idea that it could all be a scam.  I have not participated in any of the follow-up gives as DH asked me not to and I feel I should respect his wishes on this.  Any advice on how I can convince DH that this is not a scam?



I will absolutely braid your hair  

No, sadly that thought didn't even cross my DH's mind.  He thinks I'm a freak for going all the way to Florida w/o "knowing" anyone but he's fine with me traveling by myself.  Since my friends and siblings live so far, I travel alone a lot so I think he's gotten used to it!

That's right...he doesn't care about me


----------



## mrsmiller

Do  any of you recognize this place?






 my husband and the kids ( I think my husband is the one in the front not the back  )







my kids at their  First Communion(2007)





now , today was a productive day for me 5 pair of pants, 3 handbags,  sink skirt and  window curtain for the bathroom, 

My big give shorts for Brody( My son cannot model the shorts because he is too chunky  ) 

Still have to do iron on  Goofy applique(waiting for online order)










 pirate shorts and a string bag pack














I have to do iron on for this tank tops that I bought but now I am not sure they will fit... Brody is size 12S and the tops are xl (14) 






AND this pile of fabric is waiting for me to complete different projects    





So far behind reading but love  the outfit posted (CASING SOME )

Linnette


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> And this is a pic of a painting that my mother made for me. It is the only painting that I have of hers. This pic is being posted for Tnkrbelle565.


Gorgeous...and cute comfort bear too!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> i hope to meet jham in october at Disneyland so if i never post after that again, you guys will know who i was last with! lol!


----------



## princessmom29

T- I totally get what you are saying, strange minds think alike?? I get the same kind of thing a lot before making an outfit I call it sewer's block, but it is really more like second guessing myself.


----------



## mrsklamc

Stephanie, I looked at walgreens and did not see eye patches of any kind. I looked in the eye section and in the bandage section- of course my world is a little foggy when I am sick so I may have been staring right out them.... Hopefully someone else can help you out, and I will check out other stores when I go.

Jham the picture of your tiny pirate sticking the flag in the sand is just precious!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mrsmiller said:


> Do any of you recognize this place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband and the kids ( I think my husband is the one in the front not the back  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my kids at their First Communion(2007)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now , today was a productive day for me 5 pair of pants, 3 handbags, sink skirt and window curtain for the bathroom,
> 
> My big give shorts for Brody( My son cannot model the shorts because he is too chunky  )
> 
> Still have to do iron on Goofy applique(waiting for online order)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pirate shorts and a string bag pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do iron on for this tank tops that I bought but now I am not sure they will fit... Brody is size 12S and the tops are xl (14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND this pile of fabric is waiting for me to complete different projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far behind reading but love the outfit posted (CASING SOME )
> 
> Linnette


Great job on the projects. Wow that is alot of fabric!! I have about that many stacks waiting to become something. I have to ask what resteraunt is the big hispanic guy from?? He's cute whoever he is.  Your sons look so handsome all dressed up for their first communion.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

sahm1000 said:


> Oh go by yourself if you have to...it was really good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Moonk's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your kind words.  I have spent most of the day trying to order flowers for the funeral, but WOW they are pricey!  Finally I remembered a local florist back home to call thanks to sombody's suggestion on the budget board!
> 
> I have started dieting and have lost 3 whole pounds!  I am really happy...the goal...another 30!  Yuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry about having to buy funeral flowers.
> 
> And with all this stress you lost 3 pounds???  Wow Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> sohappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT THE PROMOTION!!  I just found out.  I will have a transition period, but the raises that I have gotten this year (22.5%) will make it worth it.  Feb Dismeet here I come!!!  I might just have to bring the kiddos too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YAY...Stacy is coming to the meet too!!!  Congrats on the promotion
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this will help me or hurt me, but I'm showing you a picture of me when I made lifetime at WW in 2003.  THIS IS WHAT I EXPECT TO LOOK LIKE AT THE FEB DISMEET!!  I am a loooooooong way away from it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there photos of you in your TR?  I'm willing to bet you look the same!!!
> 
> 
> 
> t-beri said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I don't need to post photos....I wanna look like Jeanne in Feb too   Except with darker hair, trust me I am NOT an attractive blonde!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ME too, ME too...Actually, I'd be happy to look like Tifani too.  Either one OH GODS of WEIGHT LOSS!!!   Updated to say that I just found Jeanne's pic in her trip report and how she CURRENTLY looks is also an option Oh weight loss gods!
Click to expand...


----------



## Disney 4 Me

mrsmiller said:


> Do  any of you recognize this place?



I'm going to guess South of the Border.


----------



## revrob

sheridee32 said:


> Shannon, is your dad down at brownsville or at padre, we were on stand by in case they started evacuating the prisons down around there. We got a bfief shower and it looks like it could rain again. I am half between dallas ansd houston. I would also like to get in on the next big give should i miss its posting can you email me thanks.



He is currently (or at least was as of last night) staged in McAllen.  When I talked to my mom this afternoon, she hadn't heard if they had moved in yet.  My guess is that they will wait to access th place of greatest need, and then move in.

I was a bit suprised that it hit as far north as South Padre, and that it strengthened to a CAT 2.  I'm hoping the damage is minimal.



mrsmiller said:


> now , today was a productive day for me 5 pair of pants, 3 handbags,  sink skirt and  window curtain for the bathroom,
> 
> My big give shorts for Brody( My son cannot model the shorts because he is too chunky  )
> 
> Still have to do iron on  Goofy applique(waiting for online order)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pirate shorts and a string bag pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do iron on for this tank tops that I bought but now I am not sure they will fit... Brody is size 12S and the tops are xl (14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND this pile of fabric is waiting for me to complete different projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far behind reading but love  the outfit posted (CASING SOME )
> 
> Linnette



I am amazed at the number of items that you are able to create in such a short amount of time!  You are miss speed demon!

I LOVE those shorts!  And the backpack thing is a great idea!


----------



## mrsklamc

I was going to guess SOB too!

That's south of the border, btw...


----------



## sheridee32

Shannon when are yall going to wd we are going 9/13, hope your dad as an easy time down there the dallas news has been showing pictures of padre


----------



## CastleCreations

mytwotinks said:


> That is a really cute picture!  I love her curls there.  I bet this picture is very special to Ireland!



Well since we are all so open with each other, this is the first time meeting her dad...he wasn't the greatest father and decided to take off when she was 3 weeks old. Yup. Great guy. Anyway, Ireland is 5 here and this is her first time meeting him, and also the last time she's seen him. Surprise..he hasn't called or visited her... She likes the picture, but we don't have it hung on the wall or anything...


----------



## jham

t-beri said:


> See, I don't need to post photos....I wanna look like Jeanne in Feb too   Except with darker hair, trust me I am NOT an attractive blonde!





The Moonk's Mom said:


> I'm with you!  Just put some short hair, just blonde highlights please!



Yeah, well, like I said, I have a LONG way to go to get back to that!



spongemommie05 said:


> Hello Jhammy
> You are not that far away from that girlfriend and you sound like you are on the right track and isn't always your last baby that jacks your body up



Now you have seen me in person and you know how far from that I am, but I really want to get back there!  Too bad I don't live closer and I'd go to the gym with you and Wendy.




mrsmiller said:


> I have to do iron on for this tank tops that I bought but now I am not sure they will fit... Brody is size 12S and the tops are xl (14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



I love the shorts you made for Brody!  I think the tank tops should be okay   his grandma said the tee shirt he got from the MAW people is a size 12/14 and it fit him fine "with room to grow" 



mrsklamc said:


> Jham the picture of your tiny pirate sticking the flag in the sand is just precious!



Thanks!  I looked at those pictures today and can NOT believe my baby Lily is almost three!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Are there photos of you in your TR?  I'm willing to bet you look the same!!! ME too, ME too...Actually, I'd be happy to look like Tifani too.  Either one OH GODS of WEIGHT LOSS!!!   Updated to say that I just found Jeanne's pic in her trip report and how she CURRENTLY looks is also an option Oh weight loss gods!


  you are very heeelarious  and too kind.  I will try to get back there though.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

PEDRO SAYS...SOB ONLY 5000 more billboards!  My kids love the signs but I swear they turn the heat on in that place! My DD loves going there!


----------



## revrob

sheridee32 said:


> Shannon when are yall going to wd we are going 9/13, hope your dad as an easy time down there the dallas news has been showing pictures of padre



Our trip is scheduled (not soon enough!) September 19-29!



CastleCreations said:


> Well since we are all so open with each other, this is the first time meeting her dad...he wasn't the greatest father and decided to take off when she was 3 weeks old. Yup. Great guy. Anyway, Ireland is 5 here and this is her first time meeting him, and also the last time she's seen him. Surprise..he hasn't called or visited her... She likes the picture, but we don't have it hung on the wall or anything...



Oh, Man!  I'm sorry.  That has to be tough on Ireland.  That's just wrong!


----------



## sahm1000

sohappy said:


> I am on really, really quickly.  It has been a crazy day.  I wanted to say:
> 
> 2bforhim- Love the pics of the vacay (yes, I am that far behind), looks like a blast.  You are sadly mistaken if you think that you look bad in the swimsuit.  I will not be posting any of me. . .until I loose weight!
> 
> Jham- Cooper saw Lily's pic and said "ooohhh Lily, can I play dolls with her, I bring my Lilo."  Lilo is his favorite baby that no one is allowed to touch.
> 
> And last but not least----
> 
> I GOT THE PROMOTION!!  I just found out.  I will have a transition period, but the raises that I have gotten this year (22.5%) will make it worth it.  Feb Dismeet here I come!!!  I might just have to bring the kiddos too!



   

Congratulations on the promotion!



revrob said:


> I print out a template, cut sorta around it, spray it with temporary spray, put it on the fabric I'm going to use, trim around on the line, stitch the first line of stitches, spray the back of the fabric with temporary spray, lay it down inside the line that you just stitched and resume stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> OK!  I sewed today!  I did a little m2mg work this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for school!



So in your opinion, is it easier than appliqueing by hand?  I guess I should assume so since you do it that way, huh?  How do you get it to print out a template?  Sorry if I have too many questions, I've never seen an embroidery machine in person.  



ncmomof2 said:


> mommyof2princesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been sewing alot!  The outfit is really cute!  Are you in NC?  Where?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I am no longer in NC.  We moved to TX over a year ago.  We were in Raleigh for about 10 years.  I have been sewing alot.  I do this with crafty things and it makes my DH laugh.  I start something new and go crazy!  I assume this will last until our trip in Sept then I will cool off until next summer.  We will see!  I taught myself to knit a few years ago and knit for a few months making Christmas presents, I have not kintted since   I hope to keep up the sewing.  I have continued my bow making that I started about a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are  you in Texas?  I'm in a suburb of Dallas.
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> See everyone?  I guilt tripped her into saying "hi"  And Utahmama is indeed still alive and well, just not so easily guilt tripped.  That was a lot of kids!  (what was it, 15 kids and a puppy?  )  especially crazy when you throw in a microphone, some speakers and a drumset
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a drumset, microphhone and speakers?  Are you kidding?  My Dh wanted to get Grace a drumset a couple of years ago for Christmas.  I absolutely said no way.  Then he went to his brother's house and his nephew had a drumset and he quickly figured out why I said that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheridee32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon when are yall going to wd we are going 9/13, hope your dad as an easy time down there the dallas news has been showing pictures of padre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you're in Dallas too, you answered my question!
> 
> 
> 
> CastleCreations said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since we are all so open with each other, this is the first time meeting her dad...he wasn't the greatest father and decided to take off when she was 3 weeks old. Yup. Great guy. Anyway, Ireland is 5 here and this is her first time meeting him, and also the last time she's seen him. Surprise..he hasn't called or visited her... She likes the picture, but we don't have it hung on the wall or anything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I can't imagine what goes through people when they see a beautiful child (like Ireland) and know that is their child and they choose not to be a part of their life.  He is missing out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

CastleCreations said:


> Well since we are all so open with each other, this is the first time meeting her dad...he wasn't the greatest father and decided to take off when she was 3 weeks old. Yup. Great guy. Anyway, Ireland is 5 here and this is her first time meeting him, and also the last time she's seen him. Surprise..he hasn't called or visited her... She likes the picture, but we don't have it hung on the wall or anything...



His loss!


----------



## sheridee32

sahm1000 said:


> Congratulations on the promotion!
> 
> 
> 
> So in your opinion, is it easier than appliqueing by hand?  I guess I should assume so since you do it that way, huh?  How do you get it to print out a template?  Sorry if I have too many questions, I've never seen an embroidery machine in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are  you in Texas?  I'm in a suburb of Dallas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a drumset, microphhone and speakers?  Are you kidding?  My Dh wanted to get Grace a drumset a couple of years ago for Christmas.  I absolutely said no way.  Then he went to his brother's house and his nephew had a drumset and he quickly figured out why I said that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're in Dallas too, you answered my question!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I can't imagine what goes through people when they see a beautiful child (like Ireland) and know that is their child and they choose not to be a part of their life.  He is missing out.
Click to expand...


----------



## lovesdumbo

sohappy said:


> I GOT THE PROMOTION!!  I just found out.  I will have a transition period, but the raises that I have gotten this year (22.5%) will make it worth it.  Feb Dismeet here I come!!!  I might just have to bring the kiddos too!


 Congratulations!!!! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I made today.  When I was in the doctor's office this week I noticed a girl's dress that was made like this, shirred some space and then shirred again.  I like how it turned out.  I ment it to be a shirt but once I added the ruffle it is long enough to be a dress.


So cute!



revrob said:


> little m2mg work this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for school!


SO cute!!!!




revrob said:


> Does ANYONE have a clue what is up with photobucket?  All of my pics are huge and turned sideways.  When I go to my account, the pictures are shown as I edited them.  I copy the code, try to post them, and they're still not right.  What's up with that?


I think your computer keeps the photos in its memory and doesn't reload them to the edited version. 



jham said:


> A HUGE thank you to Denise/Mytwotinks!!!  Jayden loves the skirt!
> 
> (although in this picture she was mad because I told her to use her "normal" smile):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some SERIOUS twirl factor:


So beautiful-both Jayden and the skirt!



mrsmiller said:


> my husband and the kids ( I think my husband is the one in the front not the back  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w , today was a productive day for me 5 pair of pants, 3 handbags,  sink skirt and  window curtain for the bathroom,
> 
> My big give shorts for Brody
> 
> Still have to do iron on  Goofy applique(waiting for online order)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pirate shorts and a string bag pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do iron on for this tank tops that I bought but now I am not sure they will fit... Brody is size 12S and the tops are xl (14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND this pile of fabric is waiting for me to complete different projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far behind reading but love  the outfit posted (CASING SOME )
> 
> Linnette


Your boys and DH sure are handsome!

Great job on the shorts and I LOVE that pirate bag!  Great fabric stash too!


----------



## LuckyMamaInDE

Hi ladies, quick question---I'm going to do my first pieced applique (thanks for the awesome tutorial, it looks simple) of Tink.  What kind of fabric should I use for the wings?????  It will be on a white tshirt.  I'm going to make a stripwork skirt to go with (green and yellow from Tink plus whatever I can find in my stash or mom's or at the fabric store).

22 days until our trip, guess I should get sewing LOL


----------



## sheridee32

sheridee32 said:


> sahm1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the promotion!
> 
> 
> 
> So in your opinion, is it easier than appliqueing by hand?  I guess I should assume so since you do it that way, huh?  How do you get it to print out a template?  Sorry if I have too many questions, I've never seen an embroidery machine in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am half between dallas and houston I live in fairfield,
Click to expand...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Hope you are all okay.  

We had a funnel cloud near my house today.  They are so rare around here that nobody knew what to do.   Should we go to the basement?  Hang out in doorways???  Yup, we were a bunch of clueless idiots.  They made us stay at work late until the alert was lifted and the cloud was gone.  Personally I just sat at my desk and did paperwork...probably not the smartest idea but my knowledge of tornados doesn't extend much past the Wizard of OZ


----------



## lovesdumbo

Here's the autograph pillowcase I did for DS on our Dec 06 trip.  It was just a 3 night trip so I only did characters I thought we had a good chance of seeing.  I was reluctant to do Baloo but DS insisted he was his favorite and he was the first character we saw.  I got the designs on the Dis but the designer is no longer designing.  I had some problems with the iron ons.  Not sure what was going on as I had done iron ons before and since so I'm thinking it was most likely do to the fact that I was doing it after midnight.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

lovesdumbo said:


>



Great idea!


----------



## kimmylaj

I Love all the random pics, especially taking trips.everyones kids are absolutely adorable. i had to add my own random pics. i call them the ectasy and the agony.  dd1 ( at the time) so happy to be in disney at christmas time and ds4 (at the time) finding out that we have to fly home the next day.  these are from last november
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







also here are a couple of things i have done recently








i tried to make a bloomer bottom but i think i cut it too narrow.  any suggestions. should i copy a pair of bloomers that work or go to carla c shorts? thanks for your help


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hope you are all okay.
> 
> We had a funnel cloud near my house today.  They are so rare around here that nobody knew what to do.   Should we go to the basement?  Hang out in doorways???  Yup, we were a bunch of clueless idiots.  They made us stay at work late until the alert was lifted and the cloud was gone.  Personally I just sat at my desk and did paperwork...probably not the smartest idea but my knowledge of tornados doesn't extend much past the Wizard of OZ



 That was some storm.  Are you getting lightning now?  We are-I'm thinking I probably shouldn't be on my computer.   I work in Quincy on the top of a hill and my office is on the top floor (only 4th) with all windows on one side.  The rain and lightning were pretty bad-I didn't have a rain jacket-only an umbrella that would have been useless in the sideways rain-might have been a lightning rod.  I had to wait it out to go home.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

lovesdumbo said:


> That was some storm.  Are you getting lightning now?  We are-I'm thinking I probably shouldn't be on my computer.   I work in Quincy on the top of a hill and my office is on the top floor (only 4th) with all windows on one side.  The rain and lightning were pretty bad-I didn't have a rain jacket-only an umbrella that would have been useless in the sideways rain-might have been a lightning rod.  I had to wait it out to go home.



Ya.  it was nuts.  Did you guys hear about the funnel cloud in Georgetown?  Lightening just started up again.  Probably should get off the computer too!!!  I didn't have a rain coat or umbrella either.  I just ran!  Stay dry


----------



## Stephres

Have been lurking mostly because I haven't been sewing but I wanted to share a random picture.

My MIL sent this to me today; it is from our trip to PA. Tom is in a kayak pulling the kids on innertubes. When we picked them up their lips were blue because their hineys were in the freezing cold river water the whole trip! My future BIL who went with them (for search and rescue if anyone fell in) said every time they tried to lift their butts out of the water, my husband yelled at them to stay still!


----------



## revrob

SHERIDEE - lost the quote somehow, but you asked:

So in your opinion, is it easier than appliqueing by hand?  I guess I should assume so since you do it that way, huh?  How do you get it to print out a template?  Sorry if I have too many questions, I've never seen an embroidery machine in person.  


Well, it's not completely easy.  It does take a little time.  BUT, I'm a perfectionist, so I get very easily discouraged with hand applique.  I LOVE the look of it, but I get upset at myself for not being able to do it perfect.  Doing it by machine helps that.




Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hope you are all okay.
> 
> We had a funnel cloud near my house today.  They are so rare around here that nobody knew what to do.   Should we go to the basement?  Hang out in doorways???  Yup, we were a bunch of clueless idiots.  They made us stay at work late until the alert was lifted and the cloud was gone.  Personally I just sat at my desk and did paperwork...probably not the smartest idea but my knowledge of tornados doesn't extend much past the Wizard of OZ




IF THAT EVER HAPPENS AGAIN - Go to the basement!  Or into an interior room (for us, it's a bathroom).  




lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the autograph pillowcase I did for DS on our Dec 06 trip.  It was just a 3 night trip so I only did characters I thought we had a good chance of seeing.  I was reluctant to do Baloo but DS insisted he was his favorite and he was the first character we saw.  I got the designs on the Dis but the designer is no longer designing.  I had some problems with the iron ons.  Not sure what was going on as I had done iron ons before and since so I'm thinking it was most likely do to the fact that I was doing it after midnight.



I love this idea!  You have already answered, but how did you have the characters sign?  Did you carry a clipboard or something?


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


> Yeah, well, like I said, I have a LONG way to go to get back to that!
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have seen me in person and you know how far from that I am, but I really want to get back there!  Too bad I don't live closer and I'd go to the gym with you and Wendy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the shorts you made for Brody!  I think the tank tops should be okay   his grandma said the tee shirt he got from the MAW people is a size 12/14 and it fit him fine "with room to grow"
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I looked at those pictures today and can NOT believe my baby Lily is almost three!
> 
> you are very heeelarious  and too kind.  I will try to get back there though.



1.  YAY! JHAMMY...joo can dooo eeet!!! 

2. Yeah, tell me about it...Little keeps telling me she's "bigger now" 




LuckyMamaInDE said:


> Hi ladies, quick question---I'm going to do my first pieced applique (thanks for the awesome tutorial, it looks simple) of Tink.  What kind of fabric should I use for the wings?????  It will be on a white tshirt.  I'm going to make a stripwork skirt to go with (green and yellow from Tink plus whatever I can find in my stash or mom's or at the fabric store).
> 
> 22 days until our trip, guess I should get sewing LOL



IMHO Tinks wings should always be a faint blue.


----------



## lovesdumbo

kimmylaj said:


> I Love all the random pics, especially taking trips.everyones kids are absolutely adorable. i had to add my own random pics. i call them the ectasy and the agony.  dd1 ( at the time) so happy to be in disney at christmas time and ds4 (at the time) finding out that we have to fly home the next day.  these are from last november
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also here are a couple of things i have done recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to make a bloomer bottom but i think i cut it too narrow.  any suggestions. should i copy a pair of bloomers that work or go to carla c shorts? thanks for your help


 Great photos!  Is that pink sweater from Hanna Andersson?  If so I had the set for my youngest as her coming home from the hospital outfit-she was born in January and it was something like 5 degrees the day she came home.  

The Pooh outfit is cute!


----------



## mytwotinks

CastleCreations said:


> Well since we are all so open with each other, this is the first time meeting her dad...he wasn't the greatest father and decided to take off when she was 3 weeks old. Yup. Great guy. Anyway, Ireland is 5 here and this is her first time meeting him, and also the last time she's seen him. Surprise..he hasn't called or visited her... She likes the picture, but we don't have it hung on the wall or anything...



Oh Lisa, I am so sorry.  I knew you had said he wasn't in her life so i assumed he wasn't able to be (like maybe dead ).  I guess I forget what losers people can be. 

Give Ireland a hug for me.  It must be hard for her.

Sorry I was so insensitive.


----------



## kimmylaj

lovesdumbo said:


> Great photos!  Is that pink sweater from Hanna Andersson?  If so I had the set for my youngest as her coming home from the hospital outfit-she was born in January and it was something like 5 degrees the day she came home.
> 
> The Pooh outfit is cute!


that sweater is from the disney store it says disney princess nyc, i got it in the manhattan disney store


----------



## mytwotinks

kimmylaj said:


> i tried to make a bloomer bottom but i think i cut it too narrow.  any suggestions. should i copy a pair of bloomers that work or go to carla c shorts? thanks for your help



I'd just make them a bigger size and then when you add the elastic they will be fuller.  Very cute!


----------



## t-beri

Stephres said:


> Have been lurking mostly because I haven't been sewing but I wanted to share a random picture.



Lurking b/c you haven't been sewing  Sounds like a cop out to me!  You of all people should know better 

Since when am I EVER sewing????  Am I supposed to be on lurker status and noone told me?  I'm probably breaking some kind of Rule, I'll have to check the list!!!

Glad you're back safely, hope ya'll had a good time and that the children's hineys' have warmed up w/ all this HEAT we've had. 

PS. Are you feeling better?

I am off to make a list of outfits...a definitive list. One, hopefully, based on fabric and patterns that I have already purchased for said trip. You can never tell though.
I went to the photobucket for inspiration and added 2 pics of Lily and forgot.  
...t.


----------



## lovesdumbo

revrob said:


> I love this idea!  You have already answered, but how did you have the characters sign?  Did you carry a clipboard or something?


I had a small clipboard.  I thought I would keep it in place with little binder clips but then we would see more than 1 character toghether and I couldn't undo the clips, move the pillowcase and reclip so I started just holding it snug for the characters and that worked fine.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ya.  it was nuts.  Did you guys hear about the funnel cloud in Georgetown?  Lightening just started up again.  Probably should get off the computer too!!!  I didn't have a rain coat or umbrella either.  I just ran!  Stay dry


I didn't hear about the funnel cloud. It's rumbling pretty good right now.


----------



## mytwotinks

jham said:


> A HUGE thank you to Denise/Mytwotinks!!!  Jayden loves the skirt!
> 
> (although in this picture she was mad because I told her to use her "normal" smile):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some SERIOUS twirl factor:



I am so glad it fit!


----------



## karebear1

sohappy said:


> I GOT THE PROMOTION!!  I just found out.  I will have a transition period, but the raises that I have gotten this year (22.5%) will make it worth it.  Feb Dismeet here I come!!!  I might just have to bring the kiddos too!



CONGRATULATIONS on your job promotion! How exciting!! And now we're really looking forward to eeting you in Feb.!



spongemommie05 said:


> Hey guys! i was over at jhammy's house today for a insane loud crazy playdate with UtahMama(Thanks Jhammy )
> and realized i need to just stop what i am doing and catch up on the thread .



We're glad your back- we miss  you lots and need ALL you UTAH peeps back here!!



LisaZoe said:


> You can add Zoe to the club.



Zoe is so cool!! See???? even Zoe wears a FP! You can't get any cooler then Zoe (unless of course it's ME or a Coach FP!)




jham said:


> For my random photos of the day I will take you to July 2006, pirates hunt for treasure on the beach:



What a darling family. These pics are so cute!



jham said:


> I don't know if this will help me or hurt me, but I'm showing you a picture of me when I made lifetime at WW in 2003.  THIS IS WHAT I EXPECT TO LOOK LIKE AT THE FEB DISMEET!!  I am a loooooooong way away from it now.




OK- this is just disturbing to me. I haven't looked like that since I was married- and then it only lasted a day! If you look like this in February, I may have to send someone that looks like me but is way thinner so I won;t feel so bad.  

*Stephres-* I don;t do much sewing right now either, but I still post obnoxious items and pictures just so I can be entertained. Please continue to post your random pics- WE REALLY MISS HEARING FROM YOU!


----------



## Stephres

t-beri said:


> Lurking b/c you haven't been sewing  Sounds like a cop out to me!  You of all people should know better
> 
> Since when am I EVER sewing????  Am I supposed to be on lurker status and noone told me?  I'm probably breaking some kind of Rule, I'll have to check the list!!!
> 
> Glad you're back safely, hope ya'll had a good time and that the children's hineys' have warmed up w/ all this HEAT we've had.
> 
> PS. Are you feeling better?
> 
> I am off to make a list of outfits...a definitive list. One, hopefully, based on fabric and patterns that I have already purchased for said trip. You can never tell though.
> I went to the photobucket for inspiration and added 2 pics of Lily and forgot.
> ...t.



Well, mostly because I still don't feel good and not sewing.  

Are you caught up on your sleep now?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

CastleCreations said:


> Well since we are all so open with each other, this is the first time meeting her dad...he wasn't the greatest father and decided to take off when she was 3 weeks old. Yup. Great guy. Anyway, Ireland is 5 here and this is her first time meeting him, and also the last time she's seen him. Surprise..he hasn't called or visited her... She likes the picture, but we don't have it hung on the wall or anything...


Wow that sounds the winner that is Jenna's daddy. He left when I was 4 months pg with her and hasn't called or seen her ever. She will be 7 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## t-beri

I'm sorry you are still feeling crummy, didn't the doctors do ANYTHING???  

Yeah, I think I've finally caught up.  Yesterday about 3:00pm I thought I was gonna pass out on my desk.  I barely stayed up till 10:00 Lily wouldn't lay down w/ me until her dad came into the room, I remember her calling for him but honestly couldn't tell you when he came in cause I PASSED OUT! 

I am going to be sewing though, you know it is always on my to do list.  But Tour Guide Mikes says I have 86 days until vacation which means I have 12 weekends to get Lily and Mac's disney clothing done.  So I will be sewing every weekend.  I should have at least one outfit to post a week.

About Mac...I think he doesn't really want me to make his clothes as he wants to be special too.  So I think I am going to ask him if he would like to go on disney shopping w/ me to pick out his own t-shirts for the trip.  He got a Perry the Platypus one for this trip.  I think this might suit both of us better.  

And of course the family are deciding whether they want to stick to the Alice in Wonderland theme.  I think DH is jonesing to do some scary halloween stuff but I won't let him at WDW.  I need to think of a way to make everyone happy. 

I'll post my potential outfit list tomorrow. I know ya'll wanna see it, don't even try to lie and say you don't 
...t.


----------



## jham

kimmylaj said:


> I Love all the random pics, especially taking trips.everyones kids are absolutely adorable. i had to add my own random pics. i call them the ectasy and the agony.  dd1 ( at the time) so happy to be in disney at christmas time and ds4 (at the time) finding out that we have to fly home the next day.  these are from last november
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also here are a couple of things i have done recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to make a bloomer bottom but i think i cut it too narrow.  any suggestions. should i copy a pair of bloomers that work or go to carla c shorts? thanks for your help



Carla's easy fit pants make excellent bloomers  



t-beri said:


> 1.  YAY! JHAMMY...joo can dooo eeet!!!
> 
> 2. Yeah, tell me about it...Little keeps telling me she's "bigger now"



Thanks for the moral support!  



t-beri said:


> Lurking b/c you haven't been sewing  Sounds like a cop out to me!  You of all people should know better
> 
> Since when am I EVER sewing????  Am I supposed to be on lurker status and noone told me?  I'm probably breaking some kind of Rule, I'll have to check the list!!!
> 
> Glad you're back safely, hope ya'll had a good time and that the children's hineys' have warmed up w/ all this HEAT we've had.
> 
> PS. Are you feeling better?
> 
> I am off to make a list of outfits...a definitive list. One, hopefully, based on fabric and patterns that I have already purchased for said trip. You can never tell though.
> I went to the photobucket for inspiration and added 2 pics of Lily and forgot.
> ...t.



I have a list...or two...or three.  I added another Disney trip to my life and I still have way too many ideas on my "list".  Lily wants me to CASE my last MAW Minnie outfit for her.  I really want to make Cinderella's working dress and a Cinderella twirl skirt, and an "It's a Small World" skirt to match a cute shirt I bought, and a pink Cinderella mouse made dress, and a Donald Duck outfit, and an AK outfit, and a pooh bear outfit and  Snow White zuma outfit sorta like her Cindy one, and a Belle dress with the roses like Tom made, and and.... 



karebear1 said:


> OK- this is just disturbing to me. I haven't looked like that since I was married- and then it only lasted a day! If you look like this in February, I may have to send someone that looks like me but is way thinner so I won;t feel so bad.




Oh, I'm pretty sure I won't look like that in February, I'm almost 5 years older anyway!  But I'm gonna try really hard (I hope!) which reminds me, I'm off to my recumbant bike, the only piece of exercise equipment I don't detest.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I want to sew something girlie tonight. I'm just not sure what I want to make.


----------



## AQW

CastleCreations said:


> Well since we are all so open with each other, this is the first time meeting her dad...he wasn't the greatest father and decided to take off when she was 3 weeks old. Yup. Great guy. Anyway, Ireland is 5 here and this is her first time meeting him, and also the last time she's seen him. Surprise..he hasn't called or visited her... She likes the picture, but we don't have it hung on the wall or anything...





Tinka_Belle said:


> Wow that sounds the winner that is Jenna's daddy. He left when I was 4 months pg with her and hasn't called or seen her ever. She will be 7 in a couple of weeks.



My "father" dropped my mother off at the hospital to give birth to me and never came back.  I've done pretty darn well in spite of it, just as Ireland and Jenna will.  It's not a club we choose, but it's a club of pretty cool chicks who rise up and show the world how extraordinary they are, daddy or no daddy.  



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the autograph pillowcase I did for DS on our Dec 06 trip.



Super cute!  And my DS has the same sheets on his bed right now.


----------



## jessica52877

ARgh! i had quotes and lost them all!

So, let's see! i don't remember much, getting late!

Tinks wings to me can be white, just outline in a light color, or any super light pastel color that looks good with the outfit.

castle - that is a beautiful picture of ireland. he doesn't know what he is missing out on and seems to not deserve to know. i am sorry.

linette - love the bag idea! And you have been sewing away!

jham - you looked great after 3 kids! i would have weighed about a zillion pounds!

stephres - hope you get to feeling better. love the kids on the tubes! i bet that river was freezing! We were just in WV and the water was quite chilled and it was just my feet! Glad to see your DH got to go kayaking.

on the applique thing, i think i skip alot of steps when doing it by machine but i detest it! i just did another wall e shirt tonight and think that is the only design i'll ever do that way. i am much faster by hand! and like it better. i don't want the store bought look, thus like it by hand better. Each person is different though, so if you have the oppportunity i would say try it out, i would for sure want to try before i bought a machine just for that though.

And anyone who wanted to know where i got the Wall E design please pm me. i know a few asked right before i left on vacation.

Don't remember what else. off to bed! Goodnight ladies!


----------



## cerberus

lovesdumbo said:


>



Not sure how all of you resize the pictures to make them smaller when you quote, so sorry.....but have to say this is a super cute idea!


----------



## Jajone

kimmylaj said:


> ]


Love that Donald hat. Where did you get it?


----------



## revrob

BIG GIVE UPDATE!
I have listed our next project - MISTYMOUSE5001
I am waiting for an answer from the give coordinator, so that is not listed at this moment.  I will post it to the thread as soon as I receive a positive response.  Until that time, if there are any questions, please let me know and I'll do what I can to help!  

Here's the link:
http://disboutiquers.proboards106.c...&board=pertinentinformation&thread=304&page=1


----------



## adoptionmomma4

CastleCreations said:


> Well since we are all so open with each other, this is the first time meeting her dad...he wasn't the greatest father and decided to take off when she was 3 weeks old. Yup. Great guy. Anyway, Ireland is 5 here and this is her first time meeting him, and also the last time she's seen him. Surprise..he hasn't called or visited her... She likes the picture, but we don't have it hung on the wall or anything...



How sad!  He is the one really missing out.  

I grew up with only mom and younger brother.  I never really knew I was missing something.  I really wasnt missing anything.  My mom is a wonderful person who went above, beyond and without to give my brother and I a great life.  I am so thankful for her.

My dad actually called me on my 24th birthday (I saw him last at age 2) during a dinner party.  I didnt recognize the number so when he asked to speak with Lacy I said "she is not available may I take a message?"    He kind of stuttered and said "Lacy is that you?" and I (thinking it was a telemarketer) said rather snotty "Yes, who is this" and he said "Lacy this is your father."  I was so shocked I immediately said "Stephen is here would you like to talk to him?"    My brother was not pleased with me for that one.  Stephen said he didnt want to talk to him, so I did for a few minutes.  I have talked to him a handful of time in the last 7 years.  I think he just wanted to clear his conscience.  It was really to late for a relationship.  He lives in Florida and I live in Ohio, so the distance makes it harder.  

I think I turned out OK.  I am sure Ireland will too.  She has one loving caring parent.  Which in my opinion far out weighs someone coming in and out of her life.


----------



## MouseTriper

Hi Everyone...I am finally back from our road trip.  Anybody miss me??  LOL...just kidding!  I sure missed this place and all of you.  I think I definitely went through some DisBoutique withdrawls.  I came back to what seems like a bazillion pages and a new thread.  WOW...you guys are fast and awful chatty!!!  Hahaha....so what did I miss??  There is no way I am going to be able to catch up on all these pages.  I am sure I missed some good stuff too!!!  I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the summer.

Since I won't be able to go through each page...can anyone tell me if there has been anything posted for the *1st BIG GIVE...the one for Alicia and Isabelle*?  I know some of you are still working on some outfits and I am just curious if I missed any updates on this particular BIG GIVE!

I am sure I have missed some beautiful creations on here.  You guys are all so very talented!!!  

(and for the record, I loved Mackinaw Island and all the fudge they have there...hahahahahaha.  It is so beautiful there, we didn't nearly have enough time to enjoy it.  Hopefully next time!!!)


----------



## spongemommie05

mrsmiller said:


> Do  any of you recognize this place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband and the kids ( I think my husband is the one in the front not the back  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my kids at their  First Communion(2007)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now , today was a productive day for me 5 pair of pants, 3 handbags,  sink skirt and  window curtain for the bathroom,
> 
> My big give shorts for Brody( My son cannot model the shorts because he is too chunky  )
> 
> Still have to do iron on  Goofy applique(waiting for online order)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pirate shorts and a string bag pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do iron on for this tank tops that I bought but now I am not sure they will fit... Brody is size 12S and the tops are xl (14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND this pile of fabric is waiting for me to complete different projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far behind reading but love  the outfit posted (CASING SOME )
> 
> Linnette


love all those things what a busy busy woman you were today


----------



## spongemommie05

lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the autograph pillowcase I did for DS on our Dec 06 trip.  It was just a 3 night trip so I only did characters I thought we had a good chance of seeing.  I was reluctant to do Baloo but DS insisted he was his favorite and he was the first character we saw.  I got the designs on the Dis but the designer is no longer designing.  I had some problems with the iron ons.  Not sure what was going on as I had done iron ons before and since so I'm thinking it was most likely do to the fact that I was doing it after midnight.


 so cute 



kimmylaj said:


> I Love all the random pics, especially taking trips.everyones kids are absolutely adorable. i had to add my own random pics. i call them the ectasy and the agony.  dd1 ( at the time) so happy to be in disney at christmas time and ds4 (at the time) finding out that we have to fly home the next day.  these are from last november
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also here are a couple of things i have done recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to make a bloomer bottom but i think i cut it too narrow.  any suggestions. should i copy a pair of bloomers that work or go to carla c shorts? thanks for your help


Carla C's are great for bloomers i second that..



Stephres said:


> Have been lurking mostly because I haven't been sewing but I wanted to share a random picture.
> 
> My MIL sent this to me today; it is from our trip to PA. Tom is in a kayak pulling the kids on innertubes. When we picked them up their lips were blue because their hineys were in the freezing cold river water the whole trip! My future BIL who went with them (for search and rescue if anyone fell in) said every time they tried to lift their butts out of the water, my husband yelled at them to stay still!


wow they look like they are having a blast..


okay now i want you all to know i am ignoring my kiddos they are downstairs it is so quiet i am worried ....  so hopefully they are asleep...... it is 11 PM here ..


----------



## disneymommieof2

CastleCreations said:


> Well since we are all so open with each other, this is the first time meeting her dad...he wasn't the greatest father and decided to take off when she was 3 weeks old. Yup. Great guy. Anyway, Ireland is 5 here and this is her first time meeting him, and also the last time she's seen him. Surprise..he hasn't called or visited her... She likes the picture, but we don't have it hung on the wall or anything...


My Godson (my bf son) has a real winner for a "father" too. They are the ones who are missing out on knowing these great kids. There must be something wrong in their brain to not see that! But then again maybe the kids are better off not knowing them!  


MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone...I am finally back from our road trip.  Anybody miss me??  LOL...just kidding!  I sure missed this place and all of you.  I think I definitely went through some DisBoutique withdrawls.  I came back to what seems like a bazillion pages and a new thread.  WOW...you guys are fast and awful chatty!!!  Hahaha....so what did I miss??  There is no way I am going to be able to catch up on all these pages.  I am sure I missed some good stuff too!!!  I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the summer.
> 
> (and for the record, I loved Mackinaw Island and all the fudge they have there...hahahahahaha.  It is so beautiful there, we didn't nearly have enough time to enjoy it.  Hopefully next time!!!)


Yummmmmmy Did you have some Cherries too! I love the Cherry festival!! 

That reminds me Leslie 2cutekidz- Did you take your kids to that Mud day. They had that on our local news, it looked like a lot of fun but very messy! Not something you could make a custom outfit for!  

And Jhammy- Those were the cutest pirates I have ever ever seen!! They all looked so ADORABLE!!!!

Glad to have you back Spongie!! I hope you can stop by more often. I missed you too!!! 

I know I am missing a bunch I am sorry You know they were all really great!! We have such creative people around here!! I'm just trying to stay caught up. Work is really busy- I have a client moving soon so in some ways it's like I am moving- you know all those arrangements and phone calls you make when you move, well all that stuff is my job. I feel like a busy little bee!! Buzzing here and there and everywhere!! Also we are having a "staycation" next week. It was supposed to be a cabin camping trip with my in laws but they canceled it last month. So since we are staying home and I'm so busy at work I am working 2 days, so it's like a "part time staycation"  But we are planning to do family outings and maybe camp at a local park for a night or two. Needless to say I am really enjoying the trips to the NW Karen!! Where are we going in the morning?!?!?!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

CastleCreations said:


> Well since we are all so open with each other, this is the first time meeting her dad...he wasn't the greatest father and decided to take off when she was 3 weeks old. Yup. Great guy. Anyway, Ireland is 5 here and this is her first time meeting him, and also the last time she's seen him. Surprise..he hasn't called or visited her... She likes the picture, but we don't have it hung on the wall or anything...



Oh, wow. What a jerk.


----------



## kimmylaj

Jajone said:


> Love that Donald hat. Where did you get it?



we got the hat in the shop by mickey philharmagic. he and dd fight over it all the time it is their fave dress up prop


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Need Vacation Advice!

Many of you know I work for the Disney Store.  Well, yesterday we finally got our complimentary tickets.  Well, it is only 4 tickets.  Either 1 day for each of us, or 4 for 1 of us.  The are park hopper so that is good.  Well, we don't know what to do.  Throught mousesavers if you buy 3, 4, or 5 day ph they upgrade free to 6 day ph.  So then we have 7 days of tickets.  The free ticket does not expire till 2010 and we will get 4 more in Dec and then 4 more next July.  do we
1. Book an extra night and stay 8 days, 7 nights and use the bonus tickets.
2. Still stay 7 days, 6 nights and use the bonus ticket for the day we get there, even if it is only for a few hours.
3. Keep with our original plan and save the bonus ticket for next year? Assumnng I continue to work for DS and have 12 tickets by this time next year?
4. Last idea - buy 10 day ph, no exp for everyone, use 5 days from it and our bonus tickets, and then next year we will already have another 5 days?

This was easier to plan without free tickets!  I do get a nice discount on the room, but I am not sure if there is availablitly yet.  I haven't called.  

I know this is long, but I am so confused!


----------



## minnie2

100AcrePrincess said:


> I'm sooo jealous of that close seat!  Not that I have a DL thing, but I do have a U2 drummer thing & this was the shot from my seat last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they did have monitors up.  This one's just so you can tell what he actually looks like ('cause I know all you really want to see him ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because she's cute


 DH and I are so spoiled with concerts very young we got lucky and got great seats for a Lep show at MSG  and ever since then we don't go to many but when we do we have to be close!  Although that concert was the closest I have ever been.

My dad used to LOVE U2 the Christmas before he died I finished his U2 cd collection.  I now have them.
 Love that picture of your little girl!



lori123 said:


> First off -
> Sorry I haven't been able to keep up here lately - we have been in and out of town and are leaving again tomorrow!  I do try to peek through and always love seeing what you all are creating.
> 
> I wanted to share what I finished for Emma today - I fell in LOVE with this fabric at the sewing expo and have had it sitting here for a couple of months.  I am pretty happy how it turned out.  Thanks for letting me share!


That is really really cute!  Love the style of it!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Sorry I am not multiquoting but love all the new customs and random pictures, and sending prayers to all of you who are going through rough times.
> 
> Anyway, here is a picture of my BIG GIVE outfit...yes, I am a little behind here and just finish working on Isabel/Alicia's big give outfit recently.  I got my dd to model it.  It is a little bit big on her, but hopefully it will fit Isabel.  She was more interested in watching tv than modeling the outfit for me....


It came out great!  You little girl is so beautiful!  




teresajoy said:


> Oh, that sucks!  My DH seems to get tickets all of the time and it burns me up!  I hate wasting money.  You were coming from work (as a nurse especially) and he wouldn't give you a break?  I thought most cops usually gave nurses "warnings".  My friend is an ER nurse and she always got "warnings" when she got pulled over.  Of course I think she also let it be known that she was a nurse (like putting her stethoscope on her rear view mirror, etc.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Journey and Def Leppard?   That is pretty funny!
> 
> I shouldn't talk since I adore Barry Manilow!  And I made my DH go see him in concert in February with me.  God I love that man (Barry, not dh ).
> 
> My "freebie" would probably be Bono.  My DH says he doesn't have one that he only wants me.  Whatever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving your trips Karen!  Keep up the good work!



 Not supposed to be funny!  I seriously really like them both!  Heck I am so sad they aren't touring IL so far this yr!  
One of my girlfriends LOVES Barry!  Sorry I just can't get into him I am a rocker chick!  I like the heavier stuff. Kyle even asks for the metal bands!  He love Matalica!  LOL  He is his fathers son!  

 Bono has def aged well not a bad frebie!   



sohappy said:


> I am on really, really quickly.  It has been a crazy day.  I wanted to say:
> 
> 2bforhim- Love the pics of the vacay (yes, I am that far behind), looks like a blast.  You are sadly mistaken if you think that you look bad in the swimsuit.  I will not be posting any of me. . .until I loose weight!
> 
> Jham- Cooper saw Lily's pic and said "ooohhh Lily, can I play dolls with her, I bring my Lilo."  Lilo is his favorite baby that no one is allowed to touch.
> 
> And last but not least----
> 
> I GOT THE PROMOTION!!  I just found out.  I will have a transition period, but the raises that I have gotten this year (22.5%) will make it worth it.  Feb Dismeet here I come!!!  I might just have to bring the kiddos too!


  Congratulations!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I made today.  When I was in the doctor's office this week I noticed a girl's dress that was made like this, shirred some space and then shirred again.  I like how it turned out.  I ment it to be a shirt but once I added the ruffle it is long enough to be a dress.


I really like that!  Ok some one needs to explain to me how to shirr something!  Please!


revrob said:


> I print out a template, cut sorta around it, spray it with temporary spray, put it on the fabric I'm going to use, trim around on the line, stitch the first line of stitches, spray the back of the fabric with temporary spray, lay it down inside the line that you just stitched and resume stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> OK!  I sewed today!  I did a little m2mg work this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for school!


Perfect 1st day of school outfit!

I am actually getting nervous that come winter I won't be able to make anything for my kids it just seems harder to make winter clothes.   I did get a really cute jacket pattern though for Nikki
http://www.mccallpattern.com/item/M4961.htm??tab=list/girls_boys_7_16_girls_plus&page=all

 any one know of a cute jacket pattern for a little boy?

 Does YCMT start having fall winter patterns when the weather gets cooler?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Stephres said:


>



How fun!



revrob said:


> IF THAT EVER HAPPENS AGAIN - Go to the basement!  Or into an interior room (for us, it's a bathroom)



Thank you.  I feel a little vindicated.  I suggested the basement and my manager laughed a me saying "do you believe everything you see in movies?"  See i was right  



t-beri said:


> Am I supposed to be on lurker status and noone told me?  I'm probably breaking some kind of Rule, I'll have to check the list!!!



If you are a rule breaker...so am I.  I haven't sewed in week  (which is not a good thing since my trip is 6 weeks away!)



Tinka_Belle said:


> Wow that sounds the winner that is Jenna's daddy. He left when I was 4 months pg with her and hasn't called or seen her ever. She will be 7 in a couple of weeks.



Hugs to you and Jenna and I will say again- HIS LOSS  



revrob said:


> BIG GIVE UPDATE!
> I have listed our next project - MISTYMOUSE5001
> I am waiting for an answer from the give coordinator, so that is not listed at this moment.  I will post it to the thread as soon as I receive a positive response.  Until that time, if there are any questions, please let me know and I'll do what I can to help!
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://disboutiquers.proboards106.c...&board=pertinentinformation&thread=304&page=1



Sorry!  I'm here.  Checking in!  Shut off my computer last night due to the storms.  It's really been crazy around here this summer.  I heard on the news last night the we've gotten 6 inches of rain in the past two days.  And it literally rained almost every afternoon since like May.  We have Florida weather!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Need Vacation Advice!


Way to tough of a decision for me...BUT are you planning to come to our DisMeet (if it materializes)?  Don't forget that you'll need tickets for that too!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> How fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry!  I'm here.  Checking in!  Shut off my computer last night due to the storms.  It's really been crazy around here this summer.  I heard on the news last night the we've gotten 6 inches of rain in the past two days.  And it literally rained almost every afternoon since like May.  We have Florida weather!!!
> 
> 
> Way to tough of a decision for me...BUT are you planning to come to our DisMeet (if it materializes)?  Don't forget that you'll need tickets for that too!!!



Can you send some of that rain our way?  We are in a severe drought!  

I really want to do the dismeet, but I am not sure yet.  If I go, I can get a room pretty cheap, but not sure if dh is all for it!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mommyof2princesses said:


> Can you send some of that rain our way?  We are in a severe drought!
> 
> I really want to do the dismeet, but I am not sure yet.  If I go, I can get a room pretty cheap, but not sure if dh is all for it!




You can take the rain.  I'm sick of it!  Plus I'm on vaca next week...day care is closed for two weeks so I take a week off and then my mom takes her to Maine for a week (DH only gets enough vaca time for Disney).  All my plans pretty much involve OUTSIDE activities!

Why are you on the boards...go work on your DH!!!


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> For my random photos of the day I will take you to July 2006, pirates hunt for treasure on the beach:


Great shot!  Love the Pirate costumes!  Reminds me I have to make those Pirate shorts for Kyle!



jham said:


> A HUGE thank you to Denise/Mytwotinks!!!  Jayden loves the skirt!
> 
> (although in this picture she was mad because I told her to use her "normal" smile):
> 
> some SERIOUS twirl factor:


IT came out great!  Love the twirl factor!  Your dd looks like she is having fun with it.



mrsmiller said:


> Do  any of you recognize this place?
> my husband and the kids ( I think my husband is the one in the front not the back  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now , today was a productive day for me 5 pair of pants, 3 handbags,  sink skirt and  window curtain for the bathroom,
> 
> My big give shorts for Brody( My son cannot model the shorts because he is too chunky  )
> 
> pirate shorts and a string bag pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far behind reading but love  the outfit posted (CASING SOME )
> 
> Linnette


What a handsome family!
 Love the new stuff!   The back pack is so cute!  I was thinking about making them for the kids for my trip.  Is that one from the bookmarks?

Can you post the pictures of the purses?  I am trying to figure out what style I want to make for me for my trip....


CastleCreations said:


> Well since we are all so open with each other, this is the first time meeting her dad...he wasn't the greatest father and decided to take off when she was 3 weeks old. Yup. Great guy. Anyway, Ireland is 5 here and this is her first time meeting him, and also the last time she's seen him. Surprise..he hasn't called or visited her... She likes the picture, but we don't have it hung on the wall or anything...


Ireland is beautiful.    Sorry her bio dad is such a butt!  It burns my butt that any one could not e in there child's life even in a small capacity!  
DH never meet his bio dad and his step dad was a nightmare so maybe that hit s a bit too close to home for me...  Sorry.  

She is lucky she has you 


lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the autograph pillowcase I did for DS on our Dec 06 trip.  It was just a 3 night trip so I only did characters I thought we had a good chance of seeing.  I was reluctant to do Baloo but DS insisted he was his favorite and he was the first character we saw.  I got the designs on the Dis but the designer is no longer designing.  I had some problems with the iron ons.  Not sure what was going on as I had done iron ons before and since so I'm thinking it was most likely do to the fact that I was doing it after midnight.


What a great idea!   DS has those same Cars sheets!  I have been tempted to make the top sheet and make something for him with it...



kimmylaj said:


> I Love all the random pics, especially taking trips.everyones kids are absolutely adorable. i had to add my own random pics. i call them the ectasy and the agony.  dd1 ( at the time) so happy to be in disney at christmas time and ds4 (at the time) finding out that we have to fly home the next day.  these are from last november
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also here are a couple of things i have done recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried to make a bloomer bottom but i think i cut it too narrow.  any suggestions. should i copy a pair of bloomers that work or go to carla c shorts? thanks for your help


 I love the looks on your kids faces!  You dd's just made me smile and your ds I am sorry but I just had to laugh it is so cute!  

I love those hats!  Did you get them at the world?


----------



## CastleCreations

Disney 4 Me said:


> Oh, wow. What a jerk.



Yup, got that right. I won't even begin to tell you what went on in the first 3 weeks of Ireland's life, no harm to her, but he lost his mind... 
Jerk is one of the words I think of when I think of him...of course there are others...


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Well, mostly because I still don't feel good and not sewing.
> 
> Are you caught up on your sleep now?





mommyof2princesses said:


> Need Vacation Advice!
> 
> Many of you know I work for the Disney Store.  Well, yesterday we finally got our complimentary tickets.  Well, it is only 4 tickets.  Either 1 day for each of us, or 4 for 1 of us.  The are park hopper so that is good.  Well, we don't know what to do.  Throught mousesavers if you buy 3, 4, or 5 day ph they upgrade free to 6 day ph.  So then we have 7 days of tickets.  The free ticket does not expire till 2010 and we will get 4 more in Dec and then 4 more next July.  do we
> 1. Book an extra night and stay 8 days, 7 nights and use the bonus tickets.
> 2. Still stay 7 days, 6 nights and use the bonus ticket for the day we get there, even if it is only for a few hours.
> 3. Keep with our original plan and save the bonus ticket for next year? Assumnng I continue to work for DS and have 12 tickets by this time next year?
> 4. Last idea - buy 10 day ph, no exp for everyone, use 5 days from it and our bonus tickets, and then next year we will already have another 5 days?
> 
> This was easier to plan without free tickets!  I do get a nice discount on the room, but I am not sure if there is availablitly yet.  I haven't called.
> 
> I know this is long, but I am so confused!


 I say option4 but that is just me.  I keep hoping they open a Disney store at one of the malls close to me so I can try to get a job there!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Hi Ladies

I'm coordinating the latest Big Give.  Here is the PTR if folks want to read along.  There is only 1 child in this family so slots are filling fast.  Feel free to let me know if you can contribute any pixie dust!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread....1#post26448213


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

CastleCreations said:


> Well since we are all so open with each other, this is the first time meeting her dad...he wasn't the greatest father and decided to take off when she was 3 weeks old. Yup. Great guy. Anyway, Ireland is 5 here and this is her first time meeting him, and also the last time she's seen him. Surprise..he hasn't called or visited her... She likes the picture, but we don't have it hung on the wall or anything...



Oh how sad for Ireland, and someday she will know what a jerk he is.  My sister's "father" ra off while my mom was prego.  He didn't come back around until my sister was 25 or so.  She met him, then called my mom and told her that she had been much better off all those years not knowing him...she didn't like him at all!  She then thanked our Dad for being there for her.   

Okay, thought I put another quote in here...but I will admit...I love Barry Manilow!  Yep!  He is great!  Been to see him twice...actually, that was my very first concert when I was about 10!  I can't afford his tickets anymore!  My mom was going to take me to see him in DC last year but one ticket was like $100!  We decided that was a little much!  DS4 loves to sing his songs!  Drives DH crazy!


----------



## MegaWoman

mrsklamc said:


> Stephanie, I looked at walgreens and did not see eye patches of any kind. I looked in the eye section and in the bandage section- of course my world is a little foggy when I am sick so I may have been staring right out them.... Hopefully someone else can help you out, and I will check out other stores when I go.



Thanks so much for looking!  I've found the Canadian supplier of the cute printed eye-patches, but they are all the way in Scarborough (we here in the Toronto area call it "Scarberia" 'cause it's soooo far from everywhere.)  I might have to find a reason to drive all that way.



mrsmiller said:


> Do  any of you recognize this place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband and the kids ( I think my husband is the one in the front not the back  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Ummmm that's South of the Border!  The most over-advertised place on the planet!  We stopped there on our way to Myrtle Beach one year.  Your family is gorgeous!


Stephanie


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MegaWoman said:


> Ummmm that's South of the Border!  The most over-advertised place on the planet!  We stopped there on our way to Myrtle Beach one year.  Your family is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Stephanie




Okay, so I have to know...where do you see the first billboard?  Canada?


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

karebear1 said:


>



You know, I've never really wanted to go to Washington or Oregon, but you may have just changed my mind (and I can go to Forks while I'm there).  Those pics are beautiful.  And that's a nasty looking jellyfish (you can keep you fanny packs though  )


----------



## mrsklamc

Tell your boss that occasionally they put stuff in movies that's accurate!!

Hmmm. When the disney store gets done with their re-org I may have to look into a part time job. I'd probably spend everything I made but if I can get an employee discount that may be my way of justifing a deluxe one time in my life!


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneymommieof2 said:


> That reminds me Leslie 2cutekidz- Did you take your kids to that Mud day. They had that on our local news, it looked like a lot of fun but very messy! Not something you could make a custom outfit for!



Seriously it made the news there?  Nope we did n't do mud day.  I took Emily when Matthew was a baby (maybe 6 months old), but after she said she never wanted to do that again!!  She was fine until kids started throwing mud.  Then to get her cleaned up, you go to a spot where the fire department hoses them off - you know with their BIG hoses!  Emily was rooted to the spot getting shot by a huge blast of water, and I had to dodge the spray and pull her out.  She was not a happy camper!!  So we don't do Mud Day any more.  Here' some pictures for the paper of Mud Day!!  (By the way Em, NEVER got this muddy!!)  There's a video link too.

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/...y=NEWS&ArtNo=807080804&Ref=PH&Params=Itemnr=1


----------



## sahm1000

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay, thought I put another quote in here...but I will admit...I love Barry Manilow!  Yep!  He is great!  Been to see him twice...actually, that was my very first concert when I was about 10!  I can't afford his tickets anymore!  My mom was going to take me to see him in DC last year but one ticket was like $100!  We decided that was a little much!  DS4 loves to sing his songs!  Drives DH crazy!





Barry drives my DH crazy too.  I threatened him when I was pregnant with Grace that I was going to burn a cd to play during delivery of Barry Manilow and Meatloaf (I love Paradise by the Dashboard Lights) just to torture him.  I didn't but it would have been his idea of H_ll!  I will say that when we went to see him in February my DH was surprised at how many songs he recognized and actually thought he was a good performer (even if he wasn't his taste).  He didn't mind it that much I guess.  He was a good sport anyway!


----------



## snubie

Here is my take on the signature pillowcase.  I liked it but I really liked the one posted earlier.  I used a clip board one time and an embroidery hoop the rest.  I liked the hoop better but I agree it was a time crunch rearranging the fabric for the next character.  





I don't think I posted this before.  Here is the cake I made for DD's birthday in June.  We had a Strawberry theme.




And DD wore this top:




The reason we went with a strawberry theme; My aunt made Lauren a knit strawberry hat when I was pg since Lauren was due in June (Strawberry season).  Here is a pic of Lauren just a day old in her strawberry hat.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> You can take the rain.  I'm sick of it!  Plus I'm on vaca next week...day care is closed for two weeks so I take a week off and then my mom takes her to Maine for a week (DH only gets enough vaca time for Disney).  All my plans pretty much involve OUTSIDE activities!
> 
> Why are you on the boards...go work on your DH!!!



I will send you some hot, sweltering sun, and you send me some rain!  

I will start talking to dh about it today....we'll see.  he has always been a whole family vacationer!



minnie2 said:


> I say option4 but that is just me.  I keep hoping they open a Disney store at one of the malls close to me so I can try to get a job there!



I like option 4 too!  Then I can use some of the other extra tickets I get for maybe te dismeet????



mrsklamc said:


> Tell your boss that occasionally they put stuff in movies that's accurate!!
> 
> Hmmm. When the disney store gets done with their re-org I may have to look into a part time job. I'd probably spend everything I made but if I can get an employee discount that may be my way of justifing a deluxe one time in my life!



This is our first time in a deluxe thanks to my job.  I got 50% off the room!  I do spend a lot of what I make at the store.  It is so hard to resist!



2cutekidz said:


> Seriously it made the news there?  Nope we did n't do mud day.  I took Emily when Matthew was a baby (maybe 6 months old), but after she said she never wanted to do that again!!  She was fine until kids started throwing mud.  Then to get her cleaned up, you go to a spot where the fire department hoses them off - you know with their BIG hoses!  Emily was rooted to the spot getting shot by a huge blast of water, and I had to dodge the spray and pull her out.  She was not a happy camper!!  So we don't do Mud Day any more.  Here' some pictures for the paper of Mud Day!!  (By the way Em, NEVER got this muddy!!)  There's a video link too.
> 
> http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/...y=NEWS&ArtNo=807080804&Ref=PH&Params=Itemnr=1



OMG!  That looks like a lot of fun!  I would love to try that out!  sara Beth would hate it of course...she doesn't like to get dirt or water on her clothes!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

CastleCreations said:


> Well since we are all so open with each other, this is the first time meeting her dad...he wasn't the greatest father and decided to take off when she was 3 weeks old. Yup. Great guy. Anyway, Ireland is 5 here and this is her first time meeting him, and also the last time she's seen him. Surprise..he hasn't called or visited her... She likes the picture, but we don't have it hung on the wall or anything...



I understand. Ashley's dad took off when I was 8 months pregnant.  He was attending West Point and supposingly was sent home for a semester due to his grades...which his mom blamed on me.  Pretty funny since I only saw him on weekends and I was in the honor society at my college! I called after she was born and his mom took over the call and made him hang up.  Umbilial cord was apparently never cut.  So, she has never met her biological dad.  She used to have a pic of him, but after 12 years she gave up.  I have been married to her "dad" now for 7 years.  To her, that is her daddy. She never mentions her "sperm donor"!


----------



## t-beri

AQW said:


> My "father" dropped my mother off at the hospital to give birth to me and never came back.  I've done pretty darn well in spite of it, just as Ireland and Jenna will.  It's not a club we choose, but it's a club of pretty cool chicks who rise up and show the world how extraordinary they are, daddy or no daddy.



That is the sweetest reply ever!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm coordinating the latest Big Give.  Here is the PTR if folks want to read along.  There is only 1 child in this family so slots are filling fast.  Feel free to let me know if you can contribute any pixie dust!
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread....1#post26448213



WOW!!!! I can't believe how quickly this GIVE is filling up!!!  What an exciting thing that we are all a part of here.   It really feels good to know we had a hand in making these kids trips magical!!

...t.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

minnie2 said:


> DH and I are so spoiled with concerts very young we got lucky and got great seats for a Lep show at MSG  and ever since then we don't go to many but when we do we have to be close!  Although that concert was the closest I have ever been.
> 
> My dad used to LOVE U2 the Christmas before he died I finished his U2 cd collection.  I now have them.



We were supposed to have GA tickets (and would've been close even if it meant standing in line in Atlanta in November for hours 'cause I'm short), but I was about 4 months pregnant so we swapped tickets with someone.  The seats weren't that bad really, but I forgot my camera & had to buy a disposable.  I didn't have a very good veiw of Bono, but I was right behind Larry's drums so I was happy.


----------



## jham

mommyof2princesses said:


> Need Vacation Advice!
> 
> Many of you know I work for the Disney Store.  Well, yesterday we finally got our complimentary tickets.  Well, it is only 4 tickets.  Either 1 day for each of us, or 4 for 1 of us.  The are park hopper so that is good.  Well, we don't know what to do.  Throught mousesavers if you buy 3, 4, or 5 day ph they upgrade free to 6 day ph.  So then we have 7 days of tickets.  The free ticket does not expire till 2010 and we will get 4 more in Dec and then 4 more next July.  do we
> 1. Book an extra night and stay 8 days, 7 nights and use the bonus tickets.
> 2. Still stay 7 days, 6 nights and use the bonus ticket for the day we get there, even if it is only for a few hours.
> 3. Keep with our original plan and save the bonus ticket for next year? Assumnng I continue to work for DS and have 12 tickets by this time next year?
> 4. Last idea - buy 10 day ph, no exp for everyone, use 5 days from it and our bonus tickets, and then next year we will already have another 5 days?
> 
> This was easier to plan without free tickets!  I do get a nice discount on the room, but I am not sure if there is availablitly yet.  I haven't called.
> 
> I know this is long, but I am so confused!



I vote for #4



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> How fun!
> Way to tough of a decision for me...BUT are you planning to come to our DisMeet (if it materializes)?  Don't forget that you'll need tickets for that too!!!



What do you mean IF????  Heathersue and I will definitely be there, we already have our plane tix!  And I'm pretty sure Karebear won't let us down either, she's bringing the fanny packs!



snubie said:


> Here is my take on the signature pillowcase.  I liked it but I really liked the one posted earlier.  I used a clip board one time and an embroidery hoop the rest.  I liked the hoop better but I agree it was a time crunch rearranging the fabric for the next character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I posted this before.  Here is the cake I made for DD's birthday in June.  We had a Strawberry theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD wore this top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason we went with a strawberry theme; My aunt made Lauren a knit strawberry hat when I was pg since Lauren was due in June (Strawberry season).  Here is a pic of Lauren just a day old in her strawberry hat.



That pillowcase is a great idea!  I wanted to do that on our Disney cruise, but I didn't want to be dragging 4 pillowcases around.  I did get a cool photo mat autographed.  I love the strawberry birthday cake!  I am the worst cake decorater.  I don't even try anymore.


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


> What do you mean IF????  Heathersue and I will definitely be there, we already have our plane tix!  And I'm pretty sure Karebear won't let us down either, she's bringing the fanny packs!



HEY!!!  I will DEFINITELY be there.  Granted I don't step on a sewing needle and put myself out of commission again WOOHOO- fanny packs.  Can they be coach??? 

...t.


----------



## kjbrown

Tinka_Belle said:


> Wow that sounds the winner that is Jenna's daddy. He left when I was 4 months pg with her and hasn't called or seen her ever. She will be 7 in a couple of weeks.



Just a word of hope for you both, my dad was never around.  I briefly saw him once a year for a few years when I was much younger.  LOOOONNNG story.  But anyway, I got over it and am a happy and healthy grown up.    Mostly.   

So, kids with loser dads can still turn out pretty good.  And we REALLY appreciate our moms once we have kids of our own!


----------



## kjbrown

AQW said:


> My "father" dropped my mother off at the hospital to give birth to me and never came back.  I've done pretty darn well in spite of it, just as Ireland and Jenna will.  It's not a club we choose, but it's a club of pretty cool chicks who rise up and show the world how extraordinary they are, daddy or no daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!  And my DS has the same sheets on his bed right now.



Said SO much better than I said it!!!


----------



## karebear1

jham said:


> I vote for #4
> What do you mean IF????  Heathersue and I will definitely be there, we already have our plane tix!  And I'm pretty sure Karebear won't let us down either, she's bringing the fanny packs!




*Darn Tootin'!!!!*

In honor of Jahmmie and all or Utah friends, our tour today starts in SLC, Utah- namely Temple Square. TS is located in the heart of SLC and is absolutley gorgeous! I'm sure you can tell that about 2/3 of these pics were taken from the inside of a building- sorry about that! If you look close, I'll bet that you can tell what we were doing there! Jahm- if you have additional pics for us while we're in UT please post them!  I don;t have any of the mountains to show- maybe you do???

This is a view of downtown:





This is the view of TS- the top SLC Temple. Whenever you see a news report about Utah- they always show this building.





Temple Square at Christmas:












While we're here for our short visit- let's go listen to the Mormon Tabernacle Choir. OMG! This concert was phenomonal! The sound in this hall- unbelievable. This pic was taken at their last concert in the Assembly Hall on the square. They shut it down for refurbishment and moved the Choir over to the new Conference Center.










That's it for our tour today. Sorry the trip to SLC was sooooo short- but it's because we're in a hurry to go to VEGAS baby!!

We're gonna stay here- a for a special surprise we're going to a show! Can you guess which one??  Here's your hint:  This One's for YOU!


----------



## karebear1

100AcrePrincess said:


> You know, I've never really wanted to go to Washington or Oregon, but you may have just changed my mind (and I can go to Forks while I'm there).  Those pics are beautiful.  And that's a nasty looking jellyfish (you can keep you fanny packs though  )




Fanny packs are required while touring in Oregon. Haven't you seen the pics of Zoe and I while in Oregon??    You really should go visit there- it is an awesome place!




MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone...I am finally back from our road trip.  Anybody miss me??  LOL...just kidding!  I sure missed this place and all of you.  I think I definitely went through some DisBoutique withdrawls.  I came back to what seems like a bazillion pages and a new thread.  WOW...you guys are fast and awful chatty!!!  Hahaha....so what did I miss??  There is no way I am going to be able to catch up on all these pages.  I am sure I missed some good stuff too!!!  I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the summer.



Welcome back! Of course we missed you!! And guess what??? You're back just in time for our trip to VEGAS BABY!!


----------



## sahm1000

karebear1 said:


> *Darn Tootin'!!!!*
> 
> In honor of Jahmmie and all or Utah friends, our tour today starts in SLC, Utah- namely Temple Square. TS is located in the heart of SLC and is absolutley gorgeous! I'm sure you can tell that about 2/3 of these pics were taken from the inside of a building- sorry about that! If you look close, I'll bet that you can tell what we were doing there! Jahm- if you have additional pics for us while we're in UT please post them!  I don;t have any of the mountains to show- maybe you do???
> 
> This is a view of downtown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view of TS- the top SLC Temple. Whenever you see a news report about Utah- they always show this building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temple Square at Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we're here for our short visit- let's go listen to the Mormon Tabernacle Choir. OMG! This concert was phenomonal! The sound in this hall- unbelievable. This pic was taken at their last concert in the Assembly Hall on the square. They shut it down for refurbishment and moved the Choir over to the new Conference Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for our tour today. Sorry the trip to SLC was sooooo short- but it's because we're in a hurry to go to VEGAS baby!!
> 
> We're gonna stay here- a for a special surprise we're going to a show! Can you guess which one??  Here's your hint:  This One's for YOU!





Oh Karen!  Thanks for the pictures!  I can't wait to see the surprise show!  I knew I loved you and we share the same taste in music!  Fantastic!  Can't wait to see your pictures!  

Oh, and I just noticed that you are a DVC member for BCV!  We stayed there last April in a 2 bedroom villa and I fell in love with it!  Now if I had the $$ to join!  Maybe if I stop having babies I could afford it (not really, with three girls I've got a lot of weddings to save up for!!! )!


----------



## ms_mckenna

How do I alwasy end up so blasted far behind? I do well for a few days then boom something happens lol. Thanks for all the Well wishes for Alex yse he is an absolute ham.  I read yesterday but did not get around to quoting and it this point it woul dbe huge and pretty pointless lol. Little D left yesterday very very good family! I am hoping this weekend to start sewing. Though I should not say that to loudly because we all know something will happen lol.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm coordinating the latest Big Give.  Here is the PTR if folks want to read along.  There is only 1 child in this family so slots are filling fast.  Feel free to let me know if you can contribute any pixie dust!
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread....1#post26448213



I know she said the 2 little ones were staying home. But I wasn't sure what she meant when she said DS8 was on an extended trip. I guess when they go to Disney.  Is that right?


----------



## t-beri

WOO HOO!!! VEGAS!!!

DH Stole all the Euro pics- which is retarded since there were 2 sets...he "borrowed" mine cause they were in an album to show a relative or something all of our European exploits then conveniently never returned them stating that his dad had paid for all of the film and developing and they were NOT my pictures. 

Talk about jerks.  The one thing I will say is that he is a very supportive ex husband and is very involved in Gavins life.  Well, that's not entirely true.  He gets him on weekends and takes him on vacations and is "fun" Bio-dad, he does ask about school etc.  but ask the guy to go to parent teacher conference or take off work to stay home w/ him when he's sick and suddenly it's NO CAN DO!!  He parents on his terms which basically is I want him when I want him but basically "mary (his fiance of 5 years ) and I enjoy a kidless life" Which is funny since between the two of them they have 3....1 of hers lives w/ it's dad and Mac w/ me and the other they can pawn off on her mother whenever it is convenient for them.

I just really don't understand who treats kids this way.  But he pays me and is in his life enough for Mac to pick up all of his worst habits just to drive me NUTS!!!!

If I can con the book away from him under the guise of "scanning" them for posterity I will give us a little tour too!!!  I LOVER PARIS!!


----------



## jham

Aaaahhh...HOME!  I was hoping you'd all come to visit when I saw Karen's hint yesterday. And how appropriate since today is a big holiday here in Utah--Happy Pioneer Day everyone!  We celebrate this holiday a lot like the 4th of July with parades, picnics and fireworks.  Thanks Karen!  Here's the only mountain photo I could find right now.  It's just across the street from my house, not the cooler view with the whole valley. 






A little later today I want to take you all to the southern part of my state to visit one of my favorite non-Disney places on earth, Arches National Park.


----------



## karebear1

Happy Pioneer Day Jahm!  Are you going to the fireworks and parade today??
I can hardly wait to see Arches National Park!


----------



## t-beri

I'm moving to Jeannes house... I mentioned that before, right


----------



## jham

t-beri said:


> I'm moving to Jeannes house... I mentioned that before, right



Maybe we should just do a house swap for one week (in the winter, then you can come go skiing and play in the snow and I can go get warm!  )



karebear1 said:


> Happy Pioneer Day Jahm!  Are you going to the fireworks and parade today??
> I can hardly wait to see Arches National Park!



DH sadly has to work  so we're watching the parade on tv (it's a huge parade) and the kids love lighting fireworks at home with the neighbors so that's what we'll do.  Seth woke up so excited this morning!  They prefer the little driveway fireworks to the big cool light up the sky kind


----------



## kjbrown

jham said:


> A little later today I want to take you all to the southern part of my state to visit one of my favorite non-Disney places on earth, Arches National Park.



You mean here?






Hubby and I went on a cross country trip in 1999, this was one of our stops!


----------



## karebear1

Ohhhhhh.... PRETTY!!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

t-beri said:


> I LOVER PARIS!!



Me too!  I should scan some of my Paris pics.  I have about 4 million or so (seriously, I think I took about 20 rolls of film).  I would so have to find a way to get those pics back!


----------



## jessica52877

OH my! Jeanne, you practically LIVE in the mountains, but the cool part where you get to see them! How awesome!

I think we should do house swaps for a week at a time! I would love to visit Utah and Oregon and I am sure many other places you guys live. It is odd because I could never do it with some stranger, but with you guys I totally could! So who wants to come and visit Atlanta!!! Anyone! Since it is HOtlanta we do have a pool!


----------



## MouseTriper

karebear1 said:


> Welcome back! Of course we missed you!! And guess what??? You're back just in time for our trip to VEGAS BABY!!



Thanks!  VEGAS???  Who's going to Vegas?  What did I miss???  LOL.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Yummmmmmy Did you have some Cherries too! I love the Cherry festival!!


  The Cherry festival is fun but we missed it this year.  Mackinaw sure was FUN though!!!!  I wish I still had some of that fudge.  My sweet little DD actually ate my twin sister's maple fudge bar and she was not too happy about that.  Hahahahaha!!


----------



## MouseTriper

*CHRISTMAS IN DISNEY*

Okay since we are really hoping to go to WDW in early December....I an looking for some ideas for Disney Christmas Customs!!!!  Do any of you have any Disney Christmas outfits you could post pictures of???  I would love to see them!!!!     

Thanks!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

jham said:


> Aaaahhh...HOME!  I was hoping you'd all come to visit when I saw Karen's hint yesterday. And how appropriate since today is a big holiday here in Utah--Happy Pioneer Day everyone!  We celebrate this holiday a lot like the 4th of July with parades, picnics and fireworks.  Thanks Karen!  Here's the only mountain photo I could find right now.  It's just across the street from my house, not the cooler view with the whole valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little later today I want to take you all to the southern part of my state to visit one of my favorite non-Disney places on earth, Arches National Park.



I want to move here!  What is the average home cost?


----------



## jham

mommyof2princesses said:


> I want to move here!  What is the average home cost?



In my zip code the average home cost is $389,900 according to this:
http://www.bestplaces.net/city/Sandy-Utah.aspx


----------



## mommyof2princesses

jham said:


> In my zip code the average home cost is $389,900 according to this:
> http://www.bestplaces.net/city/Sandy-Utah.aspx



Wow!  It is a lot cheaper here in NC.  I really would love to move to a cooler place, but someplace Dh can find a job.  we have a 2000 square foot house.  We paid 147,000 for it.  I believe it is now valued at 197,000.  We would love to have about another 1000 square feet, but I just don't think I want to stay in NC.  of course, we are pretty close to WDW!


----------



## disneymommieof2

MouseTriper said:


> Thanks!  VEGAS???  Who's going to Vegas?  What did I miss???  LOL.
> 
> The Cherry festival is fun but we missed it this year.  Mackinaw sure was FUN though!!!!  I wish I still had some of that fudge.  My sweet little DD actually ate my twin sister's maple fudge bar and she was not too happy about that.  Hahahahaha!!



Well I'm sure she assumed her dear auntie would not mind sharing with her!

The one custom that comes to mind for christmas is that one that Tom did. Maybe it's in the photobucket account. There were others that used the blue wintery fabric with the characters sledding, making snowmen and having snowball fights. Maybe they are in the photobucket too.


----------



## AQW

jessica52877 said:


> I think we should do house swaps for a week at a time! I would love to visit Utah and Oregon and I am sure many other places you guys live.




Anybody who wants to experience life in the 'hood is welcome to swing my way... INGLEWOOD IN DA HOUSE!  (If you could only see me rolling my eyes as I say that...)  We live in a reasonably nice neighborhood in an insanely crappy city - as I like to remind DH, anytime the name of your city is mentioned repeatedly in rap song after rap song, you live in the 'hood.  Yes, we have a cute 1929 Spanish-style house with beautiful wood floors and lovely architectural details... but it's still in Inglewood.  






So who's coming?  Pack your bags... just be careful where you plan to wear your red or your blue...


----------



## disneymommieof2

I didn't want to post the picture without Toms permission but here is the link to his disney christmas custom:
http://gs244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/?action=view&current=HollyJollyMinnie035.jpg


----------



## lovesdumbo

snubie said:


> Here is my take on the signature pillowcase.  I liked it but I really liked the one posted earlier.  I used a clip board one time and an embroidery hoop the rest.  I liked the hoop better but I agree it was a time crunch rearranging the fabric for the next character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I posted this before.  Here is the cake I made for DD's birthday in June.  We had a Strawberry theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD wore this top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason we went with a strawberry theme; My aunt made Lauren a knit strawberry hat when I was pg since Lauren was due in June (Strawberry season).  Here is a pic of Lauren just a day old in her strawberry hat.


Love your pillowcase!  I didn't want to use a hoop because I put the iron ons first and wouldn't want to mess up the iron ons with the hoop.  I like your idea of doing an applique on the case and you could have any character sign it-I suppose I could have but we only had the characters whose "names" I had sign the pillow case.

Love your strawberry cake and top!  My SIL made my DD a strawberry hat and a plum and bee hive and pumpkin.  My youngest LOVED the pumpkin.  I had to ask my SIL if she could make another bigger one.  Which she happily did.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I understand. Ashley's dad took off when I was 8 months pregnant.  He was attending West Point and supposingly was sent home for a semester due to his grades...which his mom blamed on me.  Pretty funny since I only saw him on weekends and I was in the honor society at my college! I called after she was born and his mom took over the call and made him hang up.  Umbilial cord was apparently never cut.  So, she has never met her biological dad.  She used to have a pic of him, but after 12 years she gave up.  I have been married to her "dad" now for 7 years.  To her, that is her daddy. She never mentions her "sperm donor"!


It's bad enough that these men are loosers but what is wrong with that woman???? WOW!  Can you imagine having her as a MIL? 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Need Vacation Advice!
> 
> Many of you know I work for the Disney Store.  Well, yesterday we finally got our complimentary tickets.  Well, it is only 4 tickets.  Either 1 day for each of us, or 4 for 1 of us.  The are park hopper so that is good.  Well, we don't know what to do.  Throught mousesavers if you buy 3, 4, or 5 day ph they upgrade free to 6 day ph.  So then we have 7 days of tickets.  The free ticket does not expire till 2010 and we will get 4 more in Dec and then 4 more next July.  do we
> 1. Book an extra night and stay 8 days, 7 nights and use the bonus tickets.
> 2. Still stay 7 days, 6 nights and use the bonus ticket for the day we get there, even if it is only for a few hours.
> 3. Keep with our original plan and save the bonus ticket for next year? Assumnng I continue to work for DS and have 12 tickets by this time next year?
> 4. Last idea - buy 10 day ph, no exp for everyone, use 5 days from it and our bonus tickets, and then next year we will already have another 5 days?
> 
> This was easier to plan without free tickets!  I do get a nice discount on the room, but I am not sure if there is availablitly yet.  I haven't called.
> 
> I know this is long, but I am so confused!


Can you upgrade the complimentary tickets?

I would lean toward option 3.

Are you staying on site?  Are you doing the DDP?  You would need to buy tickets to get that.



jham said:


> In my zip code the average home cost is $389,900 according to this:
> http://www.bestplaces.net/city/Sandy-Utah.aspx


That is a cool site. Our cost of living is 84% higher than US average.  My DH's family has owned our house since 1957-it is in a beautiful spot but it's getting harder to afford to live here.  We visited Utah about 10 years ago and really enjoyed it.


----------



## clairemolly

jham said:


>




Hey!  I have the same stroller...and the matching infant seat, high chair, pack N play, johnny jump-up, etc.  It must have been a popular pattern that year!

You look great in those pics by the way (not that you don't now).


----------



## princessmom29

MouseTriper said:


> *CHRISTMAS IN DISNEY*
> 
> Okay since we are really hoping to go to WDW in early December....I an looking for some ideas for Disney Christmas Customs!!!!  Do any of you have any Disney Christmas outfits you could post pictures of???  I would love to see them!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!



I second this!!! I am going over thanksgiving and will be doing MVMCP. I am drawing a blank for an otfit. Help!!!!


----------



## Clared

MouseTriper said:


> *CHRISTMAS IN DISNEY*
> 
> Okay since we are really hoping to go to WDW in early December....I an looking for some ideas for Disney Christmas Customs!!!!  Do any of you have any Disney Christmas outfits you could post pictures of???  I would love to see them!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!



That makes me three!!!!  We go 1-14th December and have tickets for MVMCP.  I cant decide what to make for the evening though......whatever it is I'm pretty sure Hope will just sleep through regardless!


----------



## princessmom29

Clared said:


> That makes me three!!!!  We go 1-14th December and have tickets for MVMCP.  I cant decide what to make for the evening though......whatever it is I'm pretty sure Hope will just sleep through regardless!



We are doing the Nov 30th party so we will just miss you. We wll be in MK on the 1st though, which one are you doing?


----------



## Clared

OK so here's a little bit of Europe for you.  Hold onto your hats, its a whistke stop tour.....................

(DH likes to think he's David Bailey so bear with me!)

This is Frankfurt, Germany - I can highly recommend the Christmas Markets





Barcelona although the photos don't do it justice!













And back home to Brighton on the southern coast of the UK


----------



## Clared

princessmom29 said:


> We are doing the Nov 30th party so we will just miss you. We wll be in MK on the 1st though, which one are you doing?



We don't land until 4ish so wont be fit for much on the first day!! 2nd is shopping as we dont plan on taking Hope's stroller but buying one when we get there.


----------



## budbeerlady

mytwotinks said:


> Here's another version of the button shirt.  I made this skirt for Riley's best friend when they went to DW in May.  I decided to go ahead and start the girls shirts for January.  Of courst the buttons are just glued on with elmers right now.  I think maybe half of Riley's are sewn on.  I am thinking of making some black cargo pants with minnie dot pockets to go with these for January.



I love this and it is something I can do without a sewing machine.  I dont currently own one but this thread has been so fun to read, I am so jealous of everyones talent!


----------



## luvinyou

I wanna take part in the random picture post 

Who wants to go on a European Vacation?  Everyone?! Ok, first stop, London, England!

We'll stop off and see Buckingham Palace 





and the changing of the guards





Then we'll go admire Big Ben





Ohh look over there!  The London Eye





Now lets head to the tube!





Next stop, The Tower Bridge!





And then we'll go check out Notting Hill





I know you're all sick of sight seeing, so we can stop off and do some shopping





And to wrap up our tour, we'll hang out with the Beatles





Next Stop!  Paris!


----------



## MouseTriper

disneymommieof2 said:


> Well I'm sure she assumed her dear auntie would not mind sharing with her!
> 
> The one custom that comes to mind for christmas is that one that Tom did. Maybe it's in the photobucket account. There were others that used the blue wintery fabric with the characters sledding, making snowmen and having snowball fights. Maybe they are in the photobucket too.





disneymommieof2 said:


> I didn't want to post the picture without Toms permission but here is the link to his disney christmas custom:
> http://gs244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/?action=view&current=HollyJollyMinnie035.jpg



Aww you are so sweet, thanks for the link to that outfit.  I remember that one, Tom did a WONDERFUL job on it.  

Ohhh and about the fudge.....her Auntie did not get mad at her, just me!!???  Laughing....funny twin!



princessmom29 said:


> I second this!!! I am going over thanksgiving and will be doing MVMCP. I am drawing a blank for an otfit. Help!!!!





Clared said:


> That makes me three!!!!  We go 1-14th December and have tickets for MVMCP.  I cant decide what to make for the evening though......whatever it is I'm pretty sure Hope will just sleep through regardless!


  Yeah...more December Disney people.  See we so need more Disney Christmas ideas.....I guess I should post one I made in 2006.  Let me see if I can find it.



Clared said:


> OK so here's a little bit of Europe for you.  Hold onto your hats, its a whistke stop tour.....................
> 
> (DH likes to think he's David Bailey so bear with me!)
> 
> This is Frankfurt, Germany - I can highly recommend the Christmas Markets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona although the photos don't do it justice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back home to Brighton on the southern coast of the UK



Oh....I wanna come visit all these places.  How beautiful!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

luvinyou said:


> I wanna take part in the random picture post
> 
> Who wants to go on a European Vacation?  Everyone?! Ok, first stop, London, England!
> 
> We'll stop off and see Buckingham Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the changing of the guards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we'll go admire Big Ben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to wrap up our tour, we'll hang out with the Beatles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Stop!  Paris!


  Okay that looks like a wonderful trip too.  I wanna go!!!  LOL


----------



## t-beri

disneymommieof2 said:


> I didn't want to post the picture without Toms permission but here is the link to his disney christmas custom:
> http://gs244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/?action=view&current=HollyJollyMinnie035.jpg



I was going to second the christmas dress tom made it was devine!!! IT was the  very first thing I thought of when I saw the OP.

OOH, I've never been to LONDON or Barcelona.  Bravo!  I agree, I LOVE Christmas markets!!!

Thanks for the tour guys!!


----------



## minnie2

snubie said:


> Here is my take on the signature pillowcase.  I liked it but I really liked the one posted earlier.  I used a clip board one time and an embroidery hoop the rest.  I liked the hoop better but I agree it was a time crunch rearranging the fabric for the next character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I posted this before.  Here is the cake I made for DD's birthday in June.  We had a Strawberry theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD wore this top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason we went with a strawberry theme; My aunt made Lauren a knit strawberry hat when I was pg since Lauren was due in June (Strawberry season).  Here is a pic of Lauren just a day old in her strawberry hat.


 Love the Strawberry short cake stuff!  Cake looks yummy!



100AcrePrincess said:


> We were supposed to have GA tickets (and would've been close even if it meant standing in line in Atlanta in November for hours 'cause I'm short), but I was about 4 months pregnant so we swapped tickets with someone.  The seats weren't that bad really, but I forgot my camera & had to buy a disposable.  I didn't have a very good veiw of Bono, but I was right behind Larry's drums so I was happy.


We did the GA admission a few yrs ago and waited for 2 hurs then they searched us.  We were broken into 2 lines men and women and there were so few men DH the good egg he is ran in and got a spot about 4 rows from my fling  



princessmom29 said:


> We are doing the Nov 30th party so we will just miss you. We wll be in MK on the 1st though, which one are you doing?



We are headed to the Nov 20th party!!!!!  Now I am wondering if I should make something for them....  HUM... What do I make???

How warm will it be in Nov? Shorts during the day?


----------



## luvinyou

Onto Paris, France!
First stop, of course, lunch and dessert!









Then off to l'Hôtel des Invalides 





and then we can go to The Arc de Triomphe





and Notre Dame





and the Louvre





How's about Versailles?





Ohh and can't forget the Eiffel Tower!


----------



## princessmom29

minnie2 said:


> Love the Strawberry short cake stuff!  Cake looks yummy!
> 
> We did the GA admission a few yrs ago and waited for 2 hurs then they searched us.  We were broken into 2 lines men and women and there were so few men DH the good egg he is ran in and got a spot about 4 rows from my fling
> 
> 
> 
> We are headed to the Nov 20th party!!!!!  Now I am wondering if I should make something for them....  HUM... What do I make???
> 
> How warm will it be in Nov? Shorts during the day?



I am wondering the same thing. I did pesant blouses under most of my oufits, but I plan on taking long sleeve tees and tights to be on the safe side. I imagine it will be cool at might at least. I made mostly capris so hopefully we will be alright with a jacket. I got a couple skirts and I will have heavy tights/ leggings to go under those. I am thinking mabye a swing top/ twirl top and a pair of aplique jeans for the party?


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> We are headed to the Nov 20th party!!!!!  Now I am wondering if I should make something for them....  HUM... What do I make???
> 
> How warm will it be in Nov? Shorts during the day?



You'll have to be prepared for anything.  I've been in Nov, Dec, & Jan with daytime temps in the 80's-never need more than shorts/T at night but I've also been with daytime temps in the 50's and night time down to 30's-but those very cold trips were 1st week in Dec and 2nd week Jan. 

I was there last November 8 to 13th and while shorts were fine during the day I do remember one night when I was chilly with just a t-shirt weight hoodie but on the same trip I was in my shorts and T (had denim shirt in my backpack) while walking in the "snow" at Osborne lights and never needed anything more that night.


----------



## lovesdumbo

For a Christmas trip how about an applique Mickey head with Santa cap?


----------



## princessmom29

luvinyou- you are making me want to go back to Paris!!! I did a summer abroad in college in Paris and LOVED it. We were there a month and we actually had class on top of the arc one day. I really got to go a lot of places off the beaten path. Our favorite haunt was of all things and irish pub called The Quiet Man a few blocks from Cetre Pompidou.


----------



## jham

Love all the Europe pictures!  I'm so jealous!  I've never been.  DH just got back from London a couple of days ago.   

Arches is coming up soon, had to scan in a picture.


----------



## LisaZoe

minnie2 said:


> We are headed to the Nov 20th party!!!!!  Now I am wondering if I should make something for them....  HUM... What do I make???
> 
> How warm will it be in Nov? Shorts during the day?



I haven't made many Disney Christmas sets but I just tagged the ones I have in the Disboutique photobucket account so they're quick to find.


----------



## kstgelais4

AQW said:


> Anybody who wants to experience life in the 'hood is welcome to swing my way... INGLEWOOD IN DA HOUSE!  (If you could only see me rolling my eyes as I say that...)  We live in a reasonably nice neighborhood in an insanely crappy city - as I like to remind DH, anytime the name of your city is mentioned repeatedly in rap song after rap song, you live in the 'hood.  Yes, we have a cute 1929 Spanish-style house with beautiful wood floors and lovely architectural details... but it's still in Inglewood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who's coming?  Pack your bags... just be careful where you plan to wear your red or your blue...


My mom grew up there! She pretty much said the same thing. lol.


----------



## MouseTriper

lovesdumbo said:


> For a Christmas trip how about an applique Mickey head with Santa cap?


  Ya, I think I will be making two of those!  Thanks.



LisaZoe said:


> I haven't made many Disney Christmas sets but I just tagged the ones I have in the Disboutique photobucket account so they're quick to find.


 Oh cool, I gotta go check those out!


----------



## Stephres

lovesdumbo said:


> For a Christmas trip how about an applique Mickey head with Santa cap?



Yes, that would be cute!  











And a sweatshirt with a Christmas tree and mickey head button ornaments is cute too!


----------



## jham

Welcome to Arches National Park, near Moab, Utah and one of our family's favorite places to go.  Several movies have been filmed here including scenes from Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (DH and I have personally reenacted the scene where young Indy is scrambling out of the "cave" in the beginning of the film) and Thelma and Louise (which kind of ruined the movie for me because they were running "away" down a dead-end road  ) and apparently parts of Back to the Future 3  

Here is a really really old picture of me at Delicate Arch.  I haven't been there in a while because my kids are too little for the hike.  Don't go making fun of my bandana around my head.  It was not a fashion statement, it was my answer to greasy dirty camping hair  But it does look kind of silly in retrospect.  And I'm not sure but that could be a fanny pack on my fanny   HEY it was 1990! 






The rest of the photos are from 2006 and 2007

Here is my kids' favorite hike to Sand Dune Arch: (they call it Sandy Arch)

Trailhead:






halfway there:






Jayden, Luke and Mike under Sand Dune Arch:






the end of the trail?






our favorite picture taking rock under the arch:

2006






2007






Windows Arch:






"in" one of the windows: (sorry, the kids were in the shadow so I really had to brighten the photo to see them)






Hiking to Landscape Arch: (Mike, Seth and Luke)


















Landscape Arch: you used to be able to hike over, under and around this arch until 1991 when, witnessed by hikers, a 60 foot slab of rock (I think someone got it on video) calved off the underside and fell. 






Jayden holding up Balanced Rock:






And Lily in the shade of a Juniper just because she's cute:


----------



## minnie2

princessmom29 said:


> I am wondering the same thing. I did pesant blouses under most of my oufits, but I plan on taking long sleeve tees and tights to be on the safe side. I imagine it will be cool at might at least. I made mostly capris so hopefully we will be alright with a jacket. I got a couple skirts and I will have heavy tights/ leggings to go under those. I am thinking mabye a swing top/ twirl top and a pair of aplique jeans for the party?


I talked to my cousin who lives in Tampa and she said it is pretty much Tshirt weather all yr there and in Nov just bring a light jacket...


LisaZoe said:


> I haven't made many Disney Christmas sets but I just tagged the ones I have in the Disboutique photobucket account so they're quick to find.


Cool I will check them out!  Thanks!

Ok I MAY brave and Applique.  I have a ? though.  I have fusible interfacing is that ok for a stabilizer?   I also have this stabilizer that came with my machine for embroidery but it seems so heavy...


----------



## LisaZoe

minnie2 said:


> Ok I MAY brave and Applique.  I have a ? though.  I have fusible interfacing is that ok for a stabilizer?   I also have this stabilizer that came with my machine for embroidery but it seems so heavy...



I prefer to use stabilizer that I can remove after stitching (tear away or the kind that dissolves in water). The interfacing might work but I'd suggest doing a test on scrap fabric or an old (stained?) tee.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> Yes, that would be cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a sweatshirt with a Christmas tree and mickey head button ornaments is cute too!


SO CUTE!!!!!  I love the Mickey Christmas tree too!



jham said:


> Welcome to Arches National Park


What wonderful photos.  When we (just DH & I before kids) we flew in & out of Phoenix.  We went to Grand Canyon and Zion (LOVED IT!!!) and had planned on Arches but didn't make it.  We said the next time we would fly in & out of Salt Lake because we really enjoyed Utah.  We have to plan a trip with the kids ot Utah someday!!!!



minnie2 said:


> Ok I MAY brave and Applique.  I have a ? though.  I have fusible interfacing is that ok for a stabilizer?   I also have this stabilizer that came with my machine for embroidery but it seems so heavy...


I haven't actually appliqued in like 15 years but after you do the applique you remove the stabilizer so I don't know if interfacing would be a good choice.


----------



## HeatherSue

I am very far behind.  I haven't been able to check the boards yesterday or today.  But, I did see this question from Karen.



karebear1 said:


> Ahhhhhhh-HA!!! Welcome to the cool club! So... who else wants to come clean? Hummmmmmmmmmm???   Come on Teresa and Heather- 'fess up!


I can honestly say I have never owned a fanny pack, nor do I believe I've ever worn one.  I don't think...But, it's certainly not because I'm too cool for it!  Come on, I started the "weirdo club" in 2nd grade!  I also have a TR called the "The Dorky Disboutiquing Diser Sisters: Destination Disney".  I'm not too cool for anything!



jham said:


>


You are ROCKIN' that fanny pack, girl!  

It's great to see random pictures of you and the kids! I love it!  Thanks for the tour!!



minnie2 said:


> Ok I MAY brave and Applique.  I have a ? though.  I have fusible interfacing is that ok for a stabilizer?   I also have this stabilizer that came with my machine for embroidery but it seems so heavy...


I've never used fusible interfacing for applique and I probably wouldn't. I like to use something that you can tear away when you're done.  I would think if you ironed on a square of interfacing that the square would show through when you're done (it'd be all stiff).  The sulky tear away stabilizer is what I usually use and I tear it away from the outside of the applique, and around the big parts inside of the applique.


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is my creation of the day.






Thanks for the kind words and encouragement!

Patterns are on sale at Hobby Lobby for $1.99 so I bought a few today.  We will see if I can figure them out!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> *Darn Tootin'!!!!*
> 
> In honor of Jahmmie and all or Utah friends, our tour today starts in SLC, Utah- namely Temple Square. TS is located in the heart of SLC and is absolutley gorgeous! I'm sure you can tell that about 2/3 of these pics were taken from the inside of a building- sorry about that! If you look close, I'll bet that you can tell what we were doing there! Jahm- if you have additional pics for us while we're in UT please post them!  I don;t have any of the mountains to show- maybe you do???




Thanks for the tour of Utah...my sister lives in Ogden...maybe someday I'll make it there!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

SallyfromDE said:


> I know she said the 2 little ones were staying home. But I wasn't sure what she meant when she said DS8 was on an extended trip. I guess when they go to Disney.  Is that right?



I haven't heard back from the mom.  Looks like they have 4 boys but are only taking the Wish child with them.  DS8 looks like he's going to be with his bio dad, the infant with the grandmother, and the other son with his uncle.  I will keep people updated when I hear back from her.


----------



## Stephres

lovesdumbo said:


> SO CUTE!!!!!  I love the Mickey Christmas tree too!



Thanks! I CASED the sweatshirts from someone here but I believe I thought of the santa hat mickey t all on my own. The jingle bell is my favorite part but it kept falling off when I washed it (Megan wore it to school a lot).



ncmomof2 said:


>



That is so cute and perfect for summer! How do you decide how full to make it? Do you make two times the chest measurement or just wing it? Can you tell I'm a pattern girl; I need specific instructions! Good luck with your new patterns. There is a book called Simplicity Simply the Best that explains a lot of terms in the patterns but I also googled a lot when I was starting out.

On the subject of backing for embroidery/appliques, my mother irons on something to make it less scratchy on the inside. It is super soft. My kids have never complained about the inside being scratchy on my stuff though.


----------



## minnie2

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my creation of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement!
> 
> Patterns are on sale at Hobby Lobby for $1.99 so I bought a few today.  We will see if I can figure them out!


Great job!

Ok call me Ms. Impatient!  I just did my own guess at appliquéing.  Here is my attempt.  Can you tell where I started and were I finished?  I changed the stitch length during it trying to get it to look right....
 I might wash it 1st to see if it last since the stabilizer is in there because I couldn't figure out how I would tear it away after I stitched it.   





 We were talking the other day about wall paper and I said i would take a picture of the ceiling DH fought to keep when I painted.  Well here it is. 




 I hate it but at least the god awful stuff isn't on the walls any more so now I just don't look up!


----------



## cerberus

AQW said:


> So who's coming?  Pack your bags... just be careful where you plan to wear your red or your blue...


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

I'd love to house swap!!! Anyone want to come to the Philly area? We live in a suburb (just a tiny bit south of the airport) but it is very easy to get to the city from our  house - you could also do day trips to baltimore, NY or DC from our house!! You could even sew at my house if you wanted!!!!! But seriously - it could be fun!!

Has anyone been on the new AC Moore Craft forums yet? 


Wendy


----------



## SallyfromDE

luvinyou said:


> I wanna take part in the random picture post
> 
> Who wants to go on a European Vacation?  Everyone?! Ok, first stop, London, England!
> 
> We'll stop off and see Buckingham Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the changing of the guards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



I did all this when I was 18. Like I remember much. My GF came from England, I always wished my GM had kept up with the family (he passed when my mother was a teen). I REALLY REALLY want to go to Scotland. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my creation of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement!
> 
> Patterns are on sale at Hobby Lobby for $1.99 so I bought a few today.  We will see if I can figure them out!



This is adorable. 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'd love to house swap!!! Anyone want to come to the Philly area? We live in a suburb (just a tiny bit south of the airport) but it is very easy to get to the city from our  house - you could also do day trips to baltimore, NY or DC from our house!! You could even sew at my house if you wanted!!!!! But seriously - it could be fun!!
> 
> Has anyone been on the new AC Moore Craft forums yet?
> 
> 
> Wendy



Wendy, you aren't far from me. I'm about a half hour south of the airport, in DE.


----------



## lovesdumbo

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my creation of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement!
> 
> Patterns are on sale at Hobby Lobby for $1.99 so I bought a few today.  We will see if I can figure them out!


So cute!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I haven't heard back from the mom.  Looks like they have 4 boys but are only taking the Wish child with them.  DS8 looks like he's going to be with his bio dad, the infant with the grandmother, and the other son with his uncle.  I will keep people updated when I hear back from her.


I was wondering about the other boys but I don't think I can commit to this big give as I am still trying to get stuff done for my own trip.

Nice to see you posting-more nasty storms again today.


----------



## Elvis33

MouseTriper said:


> *CHRISTMAS IN DISNEY*
> 
> Okay since we are really hoping to go to WDW in early December....I an looking for some ideas for Disney Christmas Customs!!!!  Do any of you have any Disney Christmas outfits you could post pictures of???  I would love to see them!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!!



Nothing fancy, but I trimmed the sleeves with fur and also used it on the hat. During the parade Mrs. Claus looked right at my DD and said "I love your shirt" DD was thrilled about that.


----------



## ncmomof2

Stephres said:


> That is so cute and perfect for summer! How do you decide how full to make it? Do you make two times the chest measurement or just wing it? Can you tell I'm a pattern girl; I need specific instructions! Good luck with your new patterns. There is a book called Simplicity Simply the Best that explains a lot of terms in the patterns but I also googled a lot when I was starting out.



Thanks!  I did do two times her chest measurement.  That is what I read on shirring instructions sites so that is what I have been doing and it has worked out each time.

I am planning on making her a top/outfit for each day of our upcoming WD trip.


----------



## AQW

minnie2 said:


> Great job!
> 
> Ok call me Ms. Impatient!  I just did my own guess at appliquéing.  Here is my attempt.  Can you tell where I started and were I finished?  I changed the stitch length during it trying to get it to look right....
> I might wash it 1st to see if it last since the stabilizer is in there because I couldn't figure out how I would tear it away after I stitched it.



Wow Ms. Impatient, I wish I could just dive right in like you do!  I'm the over-thinker, the procrastinator, the what-if-it-isn't-good-enough worrier.  I planned to try my first applique almost a week ago, and I just managed to *force *myself to do it today - after reading eleventy billion tutorials, pestering HeatherSue in PM (thanks again for that btw! )

I must say, it came out better than I anticipated!!!  I *definitely* need work on cornering, but I think I did a really good job with the rounded parts.










This is a closeup of the inner points of Mickey's ears





Under the ear on the left side





Under the ear on the right side

I tried two different things for the left/right points; obviously neither of them worked.  LOL  I'd love any tips you expert ladies have to share!


----------



## karebear1

OMG you guys! We've been all over the world today!! Utah, France, Germany, England...... WOW! What fantastic pics you all shared with us! I've never been over to Europe before- been to Australia, but NEVER Europe- and I'd really like to go someday.

For those that posted those pics- what was your favorite thing to see in each of those countries? I'm makin' a list for when I go!

Teresa and Heather- I'v missed you here the past couple of days- but glad to see you back!

Teresa....... I don't think you're gonna wanna miss tomorrows tour! make sure you're here!! It's gonna be a special day!


----------



## AQW

Okay, I promise I re-sized those photos, but only the first one is showing up correctly for me - the rest look ginormous!  Sorry.


----------



## karebear1

AQW said:


> Wow Ms. Impatient, I wish I could just dive right in like you do!  I'm the over-thinker, the procrastinator, the what-if-it-isn't-good-enough worrier.  I planned to try my first applique almost a week ago, and I just managed to *force *myself to do it today - after reading eleventy billion tutorials, pestering HeatherSue in PM (thanks again for that btw! )
> 
> I must say, it came out better than I anticipated!!!  I *definitely* need work on cornering, but I think I did a really good job with the rounded parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a closeup of the inner points of Mickey's ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the ear on the left side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the ear on the right side
> 
> I tried two different things for the left/right points; obviously neither of them worked.  LOL  I'd love any tips you expert ladies have to share!



This is GREAT for your 1st time! You should be totally impressed with yourself!


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> I've never used fusible interfacing for applique and I probably wouldn't. I like to use something that you can tear away when you're done.  I would think if you ironed on a square of interfacing that the square would show through when you're done (it'd be all stiff).  The sulky tear away stabilizer is what I usually use and I tear it away from the outside of the applique, and around the big parts inside of the applique.



I just got back from Joann's (cause they had another sale) and I bought some light weight tear away sulky stablizer.....probably just as you were posting this I was picking it out...mental telepathy I tell ya!!!  



karebear1 said:


> OMG you guys! We've been all over the world today!! Utah, France, Germany, England...... WOW! What fantastic pics you all shared with us! I've never been over to Europe before- been to Australia, but NEVER Europe- and I'd really like to go someday.
> 
> For those that posted those pics- what was your favorite thing to see in each of those countries? I'm makin' a list for when I go!
> 
> Teresa and Heather- I'v missed you here the past couple of days- but glad to see you back!
> 
> Teresa....... I don't think you're gonna wanna miss tomorrows tour! make sure you're here!! It's gonna be a special day!



Karen, as a member of the FANNY PACK COOL CLUB I would just like to say that...... you cracky me up  and I love your  energy!!! I hope you are making it to the Feb Dismeet!


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> .
> I can honestly say I have never owned a fanny pack, nor do I believe I've ever worn one.  I don't think...But, it's certainly not because I'm too cool for it!  Come on, I started the "weirdo club" in 2nd grade!  I also have a TR called the "The Dorky Disboutiquing Diser Sisters: Destination Disney".  I'm not too cool for anything!
> 
> 
> You are ROCKIN' that fanny pack, girl!



No problem Heather- we'll be sure to initiate you into the glam world of fanny packs when February rolls around. Until then, you'll just have to dream about it!



minnie2 said:


> Ok call me Ms. Impatient!  I just did my own guess at appliquéing.  Here is my attempt.  Can you tell where I started and were I finished?  I changed the stitch length during it trying to get it to look right....
> I might wash it 1st to see if it last since the stabilizer is in there because I couldn't figure out how I would tear it away after I stitched it.



You just need to be a little more patient and take your time. You're well on your way to accomplishing your applique- good job!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

lovesdumbo said:


> Nice to see you posting-more nasty storms again today.



ya, I'm really sick of it!!!  I had to run through a storm today holding one of my clients...3 blocks in Roxbury!!!  My clothes are still wet.  As soon as I got home, I took a shower to warm up!


----------



## karebear1

Thanks 2B...... I like your energy too!

And speaking of the February Disboutique Meet... Can anyone that is planning on going as of now please pm me with the days your planning on being there? We need to try to co-ordinate a time and day for our meet. This is gonna  be fun!

OH! ANd can you please add your real  life first name when you do it??? That would help me alot!


----------



## heath-and-javens-mom

I hardley ever get on this thread anymore due to my inability to do anything creative and I am very jealous of all your talents! LOL 
Anywho- I just wanted to give a HUGE thank you to all that participated in "THE BIG GIVE" to my dear friend Alicia (and Isabelle). You guys are truely amazing and I think what you have done for her family is wonderful.
Just wanted to let you know that you and your creations are appreciated.


----------



## luvinyou

karebear1 said:


> OMG you guys! We've been all over the world today!! Utah, France, Germany, England...... WOW! What fantastic pics you all shared with us! I've never been over to Europe before- been to Australia, but NEVER Europe- and I'd really like to go someday.
> 
> For those that posted those pics- what was your favorite thing to see in each of those countries? I'm makin' a list for when I go!



In London, I think the London Eye was a waste of time, but we enjoyed the rest of the site seeing.  I love going to all the restaurants on the Canary Warf and Mme Tousauds was entertaining.  We were only there for 4 days I think, and it was a fair amount of time.  London is way to fast paced for me!

France, my all time favourite thing was the market thingy we went to.  They had the best pasteries there! Touristy wise I loved Versailles, the Champs d'Elysees and the whole area around the eiffel tower.  We stayed in a friends flat that was one street away from the tower, and it was a great experience.  Just being so close to everything and waking up to buy baguettes every morning was great!  Again we were there for 3 or 4 days (was supposed to be one extra so we could go to disney, but we forgot the tickets at home  )

Italy, I lovedddd Italy!  My favourite was Florence, to me it had the best atmosphere.  Second, was Capri and Sorrento.  THey are absolutely gorgeous!  and the boat rides are spectacular  I am sure Rome was nice as well, if it hadn't been raining all day, but there was still a lot to do.

Hmm where else have I been... Oh Belgium was nice, its the cutest country i've been to.  It just feels so welcoming there.  We were only there for 2 days  so we saw Bruges and Brussels, and they were both really nice.  The subway stations are kind of sketchy though.

And I've been to Poland, but just to visit relatives, so we didnt do much site seeing or anything


----------



## jessica52877

minnie2 said:


> Ok I MAY brave and Applique.  I have a ? though.  I have fusible interfacing is that ok for a stabilizer?   I also have this stabilizer that came with my machine for embroidery but it seems so heavy...



I have pretty much used it all, cut away, tear away, dissolvable in water, thick and thin and it all works pretty darn well. The main thing I try to do is if the pattern is larger and I need the tee to fall right is to use the lightest weight one I have. I have also ironed on something after to make it so you can't feel the stitching, but honestly I don't like the way it is and no one has ever complained except one time Dallas did when I used sticky tear away.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my creation of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement!
> 
> Patterns are on sale at Hobby Lobby for $1.99 so I bought a few today.  We will see if I can figure them out!



I am really enjoying seeing all these! Can't wait for tomorrow's.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'd love to house swap!!! Anyone want to come to the Philly area? We live in a suburb (just a tiny bit south of the airport) but it is very easy to get to the city from our  house - you could also do day trips to baltimore, NY or DC from our house!! You could even sew at my house if you wanted!!!!! But seriously - it could be fun!!
> 
> Has anyone been on the new AC Moore Craft forums yet?
> 
> 
> Wendy



DH and I  have wanted to take Dallas to Sesame Place for a long time (I know it is nothing special people say) and DH to see downtown Philly and all! Looks like a house swap is in order. What do you think of Atlanta!


jham - Thanks for taking us to Utah today! I definately want to plan a trip out there.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'd love to house swap!!! Anyone want to come to the Philly area? We live in a suburb (just a tiny bit south of the airport) but it is very easy to get to the city from our  house - you could also do day trips to baltimore, NY or DC from our house!! You could even sew at my house if you wanted!!!!! But seriously - it could be fun!!
> 
> Has anyone been on the new AC Moore Craft forums yet?
> 
> 
> Wendy



Seriously, Can I MOVE to your house???  Near NY and DC???  I would be in heaven!!


----------



## mrsklamc

the kids I sew for are not my own, so I haven't posted any pictures, but now I may have to. My fabulous in-laws sent us on an Alaskan cruise for our honeymoon... I have to tell you, I had never had any desire to go to Alaska....but it was SO amazing.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Ok I heard back from the mom on the lastest Big Give.  This is her response when I asked for other characters or he's going to get 3 Power Ranger outfits!!!

"Oh, I thought he would get a hat or something He loves Woody and Buzz
Mickey,Donald,Lightning Mcqueen,and Tow Mater...
Oh! and he loves the Dalmations.Does this help?"

Isn't it fun to surprise people?  She thought he was getting a HAT


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Thanks for everyone showing their pictures from vacations and home!  I love to see pics from overseas!  I really wish to one day go to Italy, Germany and France...but since I am not going to fly anywhere, anytime soon, guess I will just pretend through your photos!



lovesdumbo said:


> Can you upgrade the complimentary tickets?
> 
> I would lean toward option 3.
> 
> Are you staying on site?  Are you doing the DDP?  You would need to buy tickets to get that.



We can't upgrade them  We are staying onsite at AKL, but not doing the DDP this time.  Now we are really debating saving the tickets for next year.  Then, if I am still a cm I would have 12 tickets.  We would only have to buy tickets for the girls.  Of course, if I am still at Disney Store after 1 1/2 years, I would hope to be part of management!

Thanks for everyones input!  We are still debating!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my creation of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement!
> 
> Patterns are on sale at Hobby Lobby for $1.99 so I bought a few today.  We will see if I can figure them out!



Another great top!  How are you making them?  Share you homemade pattern!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Has anyone been on the new AC Moore Craft forums yet?
> 
> 
> Wendy



Not yet.  I saw it in my email today, but I don't have any more time for another message board!  I spend way too much time here as it is!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mrsklamc said:


> the kids I sew for are not my own, so I haven't posted any pictures, but now I may have to. My fabulous in-laws sent us on an Alaskan cruise for our honeymoon... I have to tell you, I had never had any desire to go to Alaska....but it was SO amazing.



Oh please post pics...


----------



## longaberger_lara

jham said:


>



What a spectacular view!!


----------



## mistymouse5001

_Thank you so much for caring about my Dilly _


----------



## livndisney

AQW said:


> Anybody who wants to experience life in the 'hood is welcome to swing my way... INGLEWOOD IN DA HOUSE!  (If you could only see me rolling my eyes as I say that...)  We live in a reasonably nice neighborhood in an insanely crappy city - as I like to remind DH, anytime the name of your city is mentioned repeatedly in rap song after rap song, you live in the 'hood.  Yes, we have a cute 1929 Spanish-style house with beautiful wood floors and lovely architectural details... but it's still in Inglewood.
> 
> So who's coming?  Pack your bags... just be careful where you plan to wear your red or your blue...



Inglewood! One of my brothers went to Lennox High (maybe two of them did). We used to live at the corner of Compton and Crenshaw in Gardena. Our house looked alot like yours LOL. We also lived in Hawthorne near the Mattel factory. I learned to surf off Manhattan and Redondo Beaches. (My brothers are all older and surfing was their version of babysitting LOL)


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> DH and I  have wanted to take Dallas to Sesame Place for a long time (I know it is nothing special people say) and DH to see downtown Philly and all! Looks like a house swap is in order. What do you think of Atlanta!



Hmmm - I think we are about an hour south of Sesame Place?? Definately doable as a day trip!!! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Seriously, Can I MOVE to your house???  Near NY and DC???  I would be in heaven!!



You are too funny - you live near Boston????


----------



## ncmomof2

mommyof2princesses said:


> Another great top!  How are you making them?  Share you homemade pattern!



For this one, I doubled her chest measurements and made the length about 11 in.  For the ruffle I did 4X the chest measurements and sewed it on before shirring.  I shirred two rows right below the hem on top, left a space and then shirred two more rows.  I stiched up the back and added straps.  I hope that makes sense!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elvis33 said:


> Nothing fancy, but I trimmed the sleeves with fur and also used it on the hat. During the parade Mrs. Claus looked right at my DD and said "I love your shirt" DD was thrilled about that.


So cute!  How cool to get noticed by Mrs Claus!



AQW said:


> Wow Ms. Impatient, I wish I could just dive right in like you do!  I'm the over-thinker, the procrastinator, the what-if-it-isn't-good-enough worrier.  I planned to try my first applique almost a week ago, and I just managed to *force *myself to do it today - after reading eleventy billion tutorials, pestering HeatherSue in PM (thanks again for that btw! )
> 
> I must say, it came out better than I anticipated!!!  I *definitely* need work on cornering, but I think I did a really good job with the rounded parts.


I think I'm just like you.  I even bought a new machine and haven't started my applique yet.  I only have 3 more weeks so I gotta get moving!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> ya, I'm really sick of it!!!  I had to run through a storm today holding one of my clients...3 blocks in Roxbury!!!  My clothes are still wet.  As soon as I got home, I took a shower to warm up!


YIKES!  Hope it clears tomorrow!



karebear1 said:


> Thanks 2B...... I like your energy too!
> 
> And speaking of the February Disboutique Meet... Can anyone that is planning on going as of now please pm me with the days your planning on being there? We need to try to co-ordinate a time and day for our meet. This is gonna  be fun!
> 
> OH! ANd can you please add your real  life first name when you do it??? That would help me alot!


I'm in the very, very, very likely category.  I'm thinking of Sun 2/1 to Sun 2/8 but it might be Tue the 3rd til the 8th.  It would be me and DD(9).  Most likely stay at Pop unless she falls in love with ASMu.

and my real name is Bernadette


----------



## princesskayla

karebear1 said:


> Thanks 2B...... I like your energy too!
> 
> And speaking of the February Disboutique Meet... Can anyone that is planning on going as of now please pm me with the days your planning on being there? We need to try to co-ordinate a time and day for our meet. This is gonna  be fun!
> 
> OH! ANd can you please add your real  life first name when you do it??? That would help me alot!



Okay- I must have missed this discussion. There is a Disboutique Meet in Feb? Is it at Disneyworld? That sounds like alot of fun. I would love to join in if yall will let me. When is it??


----------



## princesskayla

mommyof2princesses said:


> Now we are really debating saving the tickets for next year.  Then, if I am still a cm I would have 12 tickets.  We would only have to buy tickets for the girls.  Of course, if I am still at Disney Store after 1 1/2 years, I would hope to be part of management!



Just wondering, does management get better discounts?


----------



## LuckyMamaInDE

Thanks for the pictures of Utah.  When I was a little girl my dad taught at the U of U.  When he got a "real job" and we moved to New Jersey, I missed the mountains desperately.

In 2006 my family of 5 spent almost 3 weeks in the west driving from National Park to National Park.  We started in SLC and I showed them the mountains   Arches is one of my favorite places in the world and now my husband and kids know why


----------



## 2cutekidz

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ok I heard back from the mom on the lastest Big Give.  This is her response when I asked for other characters or he's going to get 3 Power Ranger outfits!!!
> 
> "Oh, I thought he would get a hat or something He loves Woody and Buzz
> Mickey,Donald,Lightning Mcqueen,and Tow Mater...
> Oh! and he loves the Dalmations.Does this help?"
> 
> Isn't it fun to surprise people?  She thought he was getting a HAT



LOL!!  Boy are they in for a nice surprise!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

mistymouse5001 said:


> _Thank you so much for caring about my Dilly _



No peeking!!


----------



## sahm1000

AQW said:


> Anybody who wants to experience life in the 'hood is welcome to swing my way... INGLEWOOD IN DA HOUSE!  (If you could only see me rolling my eyes as I say that...)  We live in a reasonably nice neighborhood in an insanely crappy city - as I like to remind DH, anytime the name of your city is mentioned repeatedly in rap song after rap song, you live in the 'hood.  Yes, we have a cute 1929 Spanish-style house with beautiful wood floors and lovely architectural details... but it's still in Inglewood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who's coming?  Pack your bags... just be careful where you plan to wear your red or your blue...




When I taught I was always very aware not to wear red and blue.  Didn't want my kids to think I had an allegiance to one or the other.  Stupid gangs, taking red and blue out of my wardrobe - Thank God they didn't pick black though or I'd have been naked!   Would have given them nightmares!



Clared said:


> OK so here's a little bit of Europe for you.  Hold onto your hats, its a whistke stop tour.....................
> 
> (DH likes to think he's David Bailey so bear with me!)
> 
> This is Frankfurt, Germany - I can highly recommend the Christmas Markets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona although the photos don't do it justice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back home to Brighton on the southern coast of the UK





luvinyou said:


> I wanna take part in the random picture post
> 
> Who wants to go on a European Vacation?  Everyone?! Ok, first stop, London, England!
> 
> We'll stop off and see Buckingham Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the changing of the guards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we'll go admire Big Ben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh look over there!  The London Eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets head to the tube!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop, The Tower Bridge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we'll go check out Notting Hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're all sick of sight seeing, so we can stop off and do some shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to wrap up our tour, we'll hang out with the Beatles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Stop!  Paris!





luvinyou said:


> Onto Paris, France!
> First stop, of course, lunch and dessert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then off to l'Hôtel des Invalides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then we can go to The Arc de Triomphe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Notre Dame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Louvre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's about Versailles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh and can't forget the Eiffel Tower!




How come I keep seeing all of these pictures of Europe and all that comes to mind is, "Hey kids, there is Big Ben and Parliament"!  I love the Vacation movies!


Beautiful pictures by the way though.  I was in Germany for 3 weeks when I was 16.  My high school had a mini exchange program set up with a high school there.  So Andreas lived with my family for around a month and then I lived with his family while I was there.  It was fantastic!  Such a great experience.  My German is pathetic (and totally useless here in Texas!) but I had a blast.


----------



## karebear1

princesskayla said:


> Okay- I must have missed this discussion. There is a Disboutique Meet in Feb? Is it at Disneyworld? That sounds like alot of fun. I would love to join in if yall will let me. When is it??




Yes and YES!!  We haven't planned an exact date as we are looking to see when everyone will be there, but we're looking at the first week to week and half in Feb for the meet date for dates.


We'd love to have you there!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

karebear1 said:


> Yes and YES!!  We haven't planned an exact date as we are looking to see when everyone will be there, but we're looking at the first week to week and half in Feb for the meet date for dates.
> 
> 
> We'd love to have you there!



I'm going in February, but not until the 10th. Will I  be to late?    My dates are the 10th - 17th.

Chantell


----------



## karebear1

Looks like you'll be there right in the thick of things! If you're interested in meeting- just PM me with your name, date etc. And I'll put you on the list and contact you when we have a date set!


----------



## Jajone

OK, I got my new serger out of the box finally and worked on threading it.   This is all new to me. I know what it's supposed to do, but are they all this hard to thread? They even gave me a tweezers to thread it with! I tried on some scrap fabric and   it worked!!! Then I tried again and the thread broke, then the other thread broke. I was tired and frustrated so it's back in the box for now. I'm amazed anyone can use them to actually get a project done. Is it just me or are they all like this?


----------



## spongemommie05

100AcrePrincess said:


> You know, I've never really wanted to go to Washington or Oregon, but you may have just changed my mind (and I can go to Forks while I'm there).  Those pics are beautiful.  And that's a nasty looking jellyfish (you can keep you fanny packs though  )


I am going to Forks In Sept .. i am so excited..... only 8 1/2 -9 days till BD... are you ready???



snubie said:


> Here is my take on the signature pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the cake I made for DD's birthday in June.  We had a Strawberry theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD wore this top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason we went with a strawberry theme; My aunt made Lauren a knit strawberry hat when I was pg since Lauren was due in June (Strawberry season).  Here is a pic of Lauren just a day old in her strawberry hat.


oh how cool that cake is and that hat and baby are toooooo cute , love the pillowcase as well



karebear1 said:


> *Darn Tootin'!!!!*
> 
> In honor of Jahmmie and all or Utah friends, our tour today starts in SLC, Utah- namely Temple Square.
> This is a view of downtown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view of TS- the top SLC Temple. Whenever you see a news report about Utah- they always show this building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temple Square at Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for our tour today. Sorry the trip to SLC was sooooo short- but it's because we're in a hurry to go to VEGAS baby!!
> 
> We're gonna stay here- a for a special surprise we're going to a show! Can you guess which one??  Here's your hint:  This One's for YOU!


Oh is that what downtown looks like ? i have not been downtown for a while  


karebear1 said:


> Fanny packs are required while touring in Oregon. Haven't you seen the pics of Zoe and I while in Oregon??    You really should go visit there- it is an awesome place!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back! Of course we missed you!! And guess what??? You're back just in time for our trip to VEGAS BABY!!


I am on my way to Vegas next week for my 15th wedding anniversary.. i just bought a $100 dollars in clothes for my b-day and anniversary trip. (Can i just say i am so excited to get away)


----------



## spongemommie05

Clared said:


> OK so here's a little bit of Europe for you.  Hold onto your hats, its a whistke stop tour.....................
> 
> 
> This is Frankfurt, Germany - I can highly recommend the Christmas Markets


Love your pics.



luvinyou said:


> I wanna take part in the random picture post
> 
> Who wants to go on a European Vacation?  Everyone?! Ok, first stop, London, England!
> 
> We'll stop off and see Buckingham Palace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the changing of the guards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we'll go admire Big Ben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh look over there!  The London Eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets head to the tube!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop, The Tower Bridge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we'll go check out Notting Hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're all sick of sight seeing, so we can stop off and do some shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to wrap up our tour, we'll hang out with the Beatles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Stop!  Paris!


thanks for the visit 



luvinyou said:


> Onto Paris, France!
> First stop, of course, lunch and dessert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then off to l'Hôtel des Invalides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then we can go to The Arc de Triomphe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Notre Dame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Louvre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's about Versailles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh and can't forget the Eiffel Tower!


Oh man now i wanna go ! those pics remind me of one of my favorite Meg Ryan movies (FRENCH KISS)


----------



## spongemommie05

jham said:


> Aaaahhh...HOME!  I was hoping you'd all come to visit when I saw Karen's hint yesterday. And how appropriate since today is a big holiday here in Utah--Happy Pioneer Day everyone!  We celebrate this holiday a lot like the 4th of July with parades, picnics and fireworks.  Thanks Karen!  Here's the only mountain photo I could find right now.  It's just across the street from my house, not the cooler view with the whole valley.


i love that photo !!!



kjbrown said:


> You mean here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I went on a cross country trip in 1999, this was one of our stops!


i have never been there how sad is that?



AQW said:


> Anybody who wants to experience life in the 'hood is welcome to swing my way... INGLEWOOD IN DA HOUSE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who's coming?  Pack your bags... just be careful where you plan to wear your red or your blue...


that is a cute house... it reminds me of my first home in Hayward calif (the bay area) i just made sure i wore red and blue together so i could be neutral 




jham said:


> Welcome to Arches National Park, near Moab, Utah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the photos are from 2006 and 2007
> 
> Here is my kids' favorite hike to Sand Dune Arch: (they call it Sandy Arch)
> 
> Trailhead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halfway there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayden, Luke and Mike under Sand Dune Arch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the end of the trail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our favorite picture taking rock under the arch:
> 
> 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows Arch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "in" one of the windows: (sorry, the kids were in the shadow so I really had to brighten the photo to see them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiking to Landscape Arch: (Mike, Seth and Luke)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landscape Arch: you used to be able to hike over, under and around this arch until 1991 when, witnessed by hikers, a 60 foot slab of rock (I think someone got it on video) calved off the underside and fell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayden holding up Balanced Rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lily in the shade of a Juniper just because she's cute:


wow that looks like a super fun place to go I need to visit there one day 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my creation of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement!
> 
> Patterns are on sale at Hobby Lobby for $1.99 so I bought a few today.  We will see if I can figure them out!


that is cute and looks great..

I made something for me today !!!! 
Just a plain black skirt i am appliqueing something on the bottom , this is the 
1st thing i have made for me  i will post pictures when i am done


----------



## jham

AQW said:


> Anybody who wants to experience life in the 'hood is welcome to swing my way... INGLEWOOD IN DA HOUSE!  (If you could only see me rolling my eyes as I say that...)  We live in a reasonably nice neighborhood in an insanely crappy city - as I like to remind DH, anytime the name of your city is mentioned repeatedly in rap song after rap song, you live in the 'hood.  Yes, we have a cute 1929 Spanish-style house with beautiful wood floors and lovely architectural details... but it's still in Inglewood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who's coming?  Pack your bags... just be careful where you plan to wear your red or your blue...


 Love your house!  And you're close enough to Disneyland!



Disney 4 Me said:


> I'm going in February, but not until the 10th. Will I  be to late?    My dates are the 10th - 17th.
> 
> Chantell



Heathersue leaves on the 10th but I'll be there until the 14th. 



Jajone said:


> OK, I got my new serger out of the box finally and worked on threading it.   This is all new to me. I know what it's supposed to do, but are they all this hard to thread? They even gave me a tweezers to thread it with! I tried on some scrap fabric and   it worked!!! Then I tried again and the thread broke, then the other thread broke. I was tired and frustrated so it's back in the box for now. I'm amazed anyone can use them to actually get a project done. Is it just me or are they all like this?



my thread broke a bajillion times when I was getting started, but once I got it going, it very rarely breaks.  When I change colors sometimes the thread will snap the first couple of times I thread it.  I don't change colors very often because of that.


----------



## spongemommie05

whoooooooo! that was intense


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> Ahhhhhhh-HA!!! Welcome to the cool club! So... who else wants to come clean? Hummmmmmmmmmm???   Come on Teresa and Heather- 'fess up!


I have on more than one occasion worn a fanny pack!!! I have pictures, but my scanner isnt' working!!!

I also have some great pictures for the "Henry Fan Club" but, alas, the scanner will not cooperate with me!! (Ok, to be honest, I accidentally deleted the software for my scanner, and all I can download on the manufacturers website is the drivers)


CastleCreations said:


> I'll add my random photo...here is Ireland at the mall with her daddy..



That is a beautiful picture of Ireland! Her dad is very handsome, too bad he's such a loser!   

But, what I really want to see is a picture of Ireland and her MOMMY! 





sahm1000 said:


> Also our store had a white chocolate version but I didn't buy it.  Does anyone know how that is?


I've had that one, and I LOVED it! 


jham said:


> I don't know if this will help me or hurt me, but I'm showing you a picture of me when I made lifetime at WW in 2003.  THIS IS WHAT I EXPECT TO LOOK LIKE AT THE FEB DISMEET!!  I am a loooooooong way away from it now.


Stunning Jeanne!!!! I REALLY need to get back to WW myself! I am a lifetime member too! 




Stephres said:


>


So, you say they were freezing their little booties off???? 


MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone...I am finally back from our road trip.  Anybody miss me??



YES! YES I DID!!!  

I hope to see you on your next Michgan trip though!!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thank you.  I feel a little vindicated.  I suggested the basement and my manager laughed a me saying "do you believe everything you see in movies?"  See i was right


WHAT?? He thought we run to the basement only in the movies???? YES you were ABSOLUTELY right!!! 



karebear1 said:


> Teresa....... I don't think you're gonna wanna miss tomorrows tour! make sure you're here!! It's gonna be a special day!



Karen, I've been enjoying your pictures!!! Thank you so much for posting these trips for us!!!!  

I've had a most stressful week, and I've enjoyed looking at your pictures as well as everyone elses random pictures very much!!! 



Jajone said:


> OK, I got my new serger out of the box finally and worked on threading it.   This is all new to me. I know what it's supposed to do, but are they all this hard to thread? They even gave me a tweezers to thread it with! I tried on some scrap fabric and   it worked!!! Then I tried again and the thread broke, then the other thread broke. I was tired and frustrated so it's back in the box for now. I'm amazed anyone can use them to actually get a project done. Is it just me or are they all like this?



Mine's a pain to thread too, I try not to do it often! Unless one of my kids messes with it, I don't have to rethread very often. Make sure you learn to change the thread with the tie off method, it will save you a lot of headaches! I swear they make those machines for people with tiny tiny little fingers though!!! 

The serger definitely gets easier everytime you use it. Just play around with it for awhile. Make sure you have everything threaded right.


----------



## teresajoy

Like I said, I've had a pretty stressful week, but something AMAZING happened today!!!!!


You all might remember that while we were in Florida, 2 1/2 months ago, our cat ran away? So, we got a new little kitten about a month ago. Well, today, we got a phone call from someone who had found our cat!!!!!     I have NO idea what he had been doing for the last 2 1/2 months, but we got him back tonight, and he looks great!!! I thought he woudl be skinny and flea infested, but he doesn't look any different than when we lost him. Although, he does look HUGE to us now, compared to our little kitten!!! I combed him out with a flea comb, and didn't even find any fleas or ticks on him. We brought him into the house, and he came out of the carrier, and went right to the kitchen where his food is! He is now in his old spot, underneath the computer desk, next to my feet!!!! It's like he was never gone!!! Foxie, our new kitten doesn't quite know what to think of him though!!! He keeps running up to him looking at him, then one f them will growl, and Foxie runs away. Then, he'll sneak back up to him really slowly. They both keep giving me looks that seem to say, "What the heck is HE doing in my house?!" 

We are pretty pleased to have him home! I am just so shocked!!! I thought for sure he was dead!!! I'm really glad we keep nametags on our cats! 

Now, if we can just get him to stay inside form now on!!! He is already meowing to be let outside!!!!


----------



## spongemommie05

teresajoy said:


> Like I said, I've had a pretty stressful week, but something AMAZING happened today!!!!!
> 
> 
> You all might remember that while we were in Florida, 2 1/2 months ago, our cat ran away? So, we got a new little kitten about a month ago. Well, today, we got a phone call from someone who had found our cat!!!!!     I have NO idea what he had been doing for the last 2 1/2 months, but we got him back tonight, and he looks great!!! I thought he woudl be skinny and flea infested, but he doesn't look any different than when we lost him. Although, he does look HUGE to us now, compared to our little kitten!!! I combed him out with a flea comb, and didn't even find any fleas or ticks on him. We brought him into the house, and he came out of the carrier, and went right to the kitchen where his food is! He is now in his old spot, underneath the computer desk, next to my feet!!!! It's like he was never gone!!! Foxie, our new kitten doesn't quite know what to think of him though!!! He keeps running up to him looking at him, then one f them will growl, and Foxie runs away. Then, he'll sneak back up to him really slowly. They both keep giving me looks that seem to say, "What the heck is HE doing in my house?!"
> 
> We are pretty pleased to have him home! I am just so shocked!!! I thought for sure he was dead!!! I'm really glad we keep nametags on our cats!
> 
> Now, if we can just get him to stay inside form now on!!! He is already meowing to be let outside!!!!


WOW!!!! that is a crazy story ever since we got daizie dog, Sassy cat likes to be outside but she will only go about 5 ft from the front door !! her and Daizie do not get along any more so it is like the flintsone's let the cat out in the morning , put the dog up for the night let the cat back in and so on.....


----------



## LisaZoe

Jajone said:


> OK, I got my new serger out of the box finally and worked on threading it.   This is all new to me. I know what it's supposed to do, but are they all this hard to thread? They even gave me a tweezers to thread it with! I tried on some scrap fabric and   it worked!!! Then I tried again and the thread broke, then the other thread broke. I was tired and frustrated so it's back in the box for now. I'm amazed anyone can use them to actually get a project done. Is it just me or are they all like this?



That happens to me sometimes and it's usually because I missed a loop or hook when threading or got the looper threads crossed where they aren't supposed to be. When this happens, I pull all of the threads out and start over.


----------



## dean556

I want to say thank you for all the prayers. My mom is doing much much better.They moved her from ICU to the main floor today.They are shooting for next Friday for a surgery date,her BP is good and her sugar is back to normal.She is talking up a storm just like her normal self. If she is still doing good I told dd that I would start on her school clothes Saturday.
 I want to send a special thanks to HeatherSue. yes they have started her on the Lovenox 2x a day.The Dr had a look on his face like why didn't I think of that when I asked him about it,but they still have to wait till the other is mostly out of her system before they can do the stent.
 well I am going to try n get caught up on this thread then go to bed I am so tired but can never fall asleep till 2-3 am.


----------



## glorib

teresajoy said:


> Like I said, I've had a pretty stressful week, but something AMAZING happened today!!!!!
> 
> 
> You all might remember that while we were in Florida, 2 1/2 months ago, our cat ran away? So, we got a new little kitten about a month ago. Well, today, we got a phone call from someone who had found our cat!!!!!     I have NO idea what he had been doing for the last 2 1/2 months, but we got him back tonight, and he looks great!!! I thought he woudl be skinny and flea infested, but he doesn't look any different than when we lost him. Although, he does look HUGE to us now, compared to our little kitten!!! I combed him out with a flea comb, and didn't even find any fleas or ticks on him. We brought him into the house, and he came out of the carrier, and went right to the kitchen where his food is! He is now in his old spot, underneath the computer desk, next to my feet!!!! It's like he was never gone!!! Foxie, our new kitten doesn't quite know what to think of him though!!! He keeps running up to him looking at him, then one f them will growl, and Foxie runs away. Then, he'll sneak back up to him really slowly. They both keep giving me looks that seem to say, "What the heck is HE doing in my house?!"
> 
> We are pretty pleased to have him home! I am just so shocked!!! I thought for sure he was dead!!! I'm really glad we keep nametags on our cats!
> 
> Now, if we can just get him to stay inside form now on!!! He is already meowing to be let outside!!!!



Yeah!  So glad he's back!  Did anyone happen to see the story a few days ago of the little girl who got her dog back after 5 years?  He was over 500 miles away!  Here's a link to the story - http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25700149/


----------



## billwendy

Some Random Pictures....
in France,,,




in Germany..




On the Beach in Ocean City, NJ




At Knoebels




In MT this year!!




And all my favorite kids all at the beach house


----------



## glorib

One of my coworkers sent me this video the other day.  It's a beautiful video of a little boy with Trisomy 18, narrated by his father.  One of my very favorite babies I've ever taken care of had Trisomy 18 and this video was very touching to me, so I thought I'd share.  Be forewarned, though, it's sad and you'll need tissues.

http://www.ignitermedia.com/products/iv/singles/570/99-Balloons


----------



## teresajoy

spongemommie05 said:


> WOW!!!! that is a crazy story ever since we got daizie dog, Sassy cat likes to be outside but she will only go about 5 ft from the front door !! her and Daizie do not get along any more so it is like the flintsone's let the cat out in the morning , put the dog up for the night let the cat back in and so on.....


 Do they EVER come in at the same time? 



dean556 said:


> I want to say thank you for all the prayers. My mom is doing much much better.They moved her from ICU to the main floor today.They are shooting for next Friday for a surgery date,her BP is good and her sugar is back to normal.She is talking up a storm just like her normal self. If she is still doing good I told dd that I would start on her school clothes Saturday.
> I want to send a special thanks to HeatherSue. yes they have started her on the Lovenox 2x a day.The Dr had a look on his face like why didn't I think of that when I asked him about it,but they still have to wait till the other is mostly out of her system before they can do the stent.
> well I am going to try n get caught up on this thread then go to bed I am so tired but can never fall asleep till 2-3 am.



I am so glad that your Mom is doing better! I'm glad Heather could help out your Mom! I hope her operation goes well. 



glorib said:


> Yeah!  So glad he's back!  Did anyone happen to see the story a few days ago of the little girl who got her dog back after 5 years?  He was over 500 miles away!  Here's a link to the story - http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25700149/


I didn't hear about that! Wow! 


billwendy said:


> Some Random Pictures....
> in France,,,


Great pictures Wendy!!! 



glorib said:


> One of my coworkers sent me this video the other day.  It's a beautiful video of a little boy with Trisomy 18, narrated by his father.  One of my very favorite babies I've ever taken care of had Trisomy 18 and this video was very touching to me, so I thought I'd share.  Be forewarned, though, it's sad and you'll need tissues.
> 
> http://www.ignitermedia.com/products/iv/singles/570/99-Balloons


Oh my goodness, you are right, that had me in tears! Thank you for sharing this with us Lori.


----------



## spongemommie05

teresajoy said:


> Do they EVER come in at the same time?


NOpe when they are together it is literally a cat and dog fight  but this is confusing to me because the cat used to give daizie a bath all the time  and they would sleep together  then Daizie had her 
1st heat cycle and after that it was war......


----------



## Dimplenose

glorib said:


> One of my coworkers sent me this video the other day.  It's a beautiful video of a little boy with Trisomy 18, narrated by his father.  One of my very favorite babies I've ever taken care of had Trisomy 18 and this video was very touching to me, so I thought I'd share.  Be forewarned, though, it's sad and you'll need tissues.
> 
> http://www.ignitermedia.com/products/iv/singles/570/99-Balloons



I've just watched this and am sitting here in tears.  What a beautiful attitude that family have, thanking God for their short time with their little boy rather than blamimg Him for their loss.


----------



## minnie2

SallyfromDE said:


> I did all this when I was 18. Like I remember much. My GF came from England, I always wished my GM had kept up with the family (he passed when my mother was a teen). I REALLY REALLY want to go to Scotland.


Scotland is stunning!  I have been there a few times since we have family.  LOVE Edinburgh and the Highlands!  I think what I liked about Scotland best is the fact we did do the touristy stuff but since we were staying with my family we got to do the every day life kind of stuff.  Make sense? 
the other thing I loved is how friendly every one was!.  When DH and i went yrs ago we were just 19 and we stayed a few nights at my Aunt and Uncles flat in Edinburgh by ourselves.  At night we would head to the pubs and just talk with the locals and you know we really felt like the locals were watching out for us.  They would tell us cool things to check out and fun local stories.  Really great!



AQW said:


> Wow Ms. Impatient, I wish I could just dive right in like you do!  I'm the over-thinker, the procrastinator, the what-if-it-isn't-good-enough worrier.  I planned to try my first applique almost a week ago, and I just managed to *force *myself to do it today - after reading eleventy billion tutorials, pestering HeatherSue in PM (thanks again for that btw! )
> 
> I must say, it came out better than I anticipated!!!  I *definitely* need work on cornering, but I think I did a really good job with the rounded parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a closeup of the inner points of Mickey's ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the ear on the left side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the ear on the right side
> 
> I tried two different things for the left/right points; obviously neither of them worked.  LOL  I'd love any tips you expert ladies have to share!


WOW it came out great!   Now I am embarrassed of mine!  LOL  I wasn't sure what stitch length to use or what I would like so around mine I kept changing the stitch settings to find the one I liked.



karebear1 said:


> You just need to be a little more patient and take your time. You're well on your way to accomplishing your applique- good job!


 Yeah I am not the most pateint person!  As I said I was changing the stitches doing this one because I wasn't sure which to uses.
 Here is the shirt I made Oh and the shorts.





 OF course I actually started out really slow and then at one point my machine stopped working well t just kept going over the same spot so I gave it a push and it kept going,  Then at another point the needle fell out!  So I tried to go slow but my machine apparently likes it rough! 

 Here is the whole outfit.




 My birthday boy clowning around




 I can't believe my baby boy is 6 today!  I want to cry!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ncmomof2 said:


> For this one, I doubled her chest measurements and made the length about 11 in.  For the ruffle I did 4X the chest measurements and sewed it on before shirring.  I shirred two rows right below the hem on top, left a space and then shirred two more rows.  I stiched up the back and added straps.  I hope that makes sense!



It toatlly makes sense.  I really need to try the shirring!  Thanks!



princesskayla said:


> Just wondering, does management get better discounts?



Only on tickets.  they get a special pass that gets themselves and their dependents in.  There are black out dates, but we never go around that time anyhoo.  So, if I was management I would only pay for my dicounted room and them food!



teresajoy said:


> Like I said, I've had a pretty stressful week, but something AMAZING happened today!!!!!
> 
> 
> You all might remember that while we were in Florida, 2 1/2 months ago, our cat ran away? So, we got a new little kitten about a month ago. Well, today, we got a phone call from someone who had found our cat!!!!!     I have NO idea what he had been doing for the last 2 1/2 months, but we got him back tonight, and he looks great!!! I thought he woudl be skinny and flea infested, but he doesn't look any different than when we lost him. Although, he does look HUGE to us now, compared to our little kitten!!! I combed him out with a flea comb, and didn't even find any fleas or ticks on him. We brought him into the house, and he came out of the carrier, and went right to the kitchen where his food is! He is now in his old spot, underneath the computer desk, next to my feet!!!! It's like he was never gone!!! Foxie, our new kitten doesn't quite know what to think of him though!!! He keeps running up to him looking at him, then one f them will growl, and Foxie runs away. Then, he'll sneak back up to him really slowly. They both keep giving me looks that seem to say, "What the heck is HE doing in my house?!"
> 
> We are pretty pleased to have him home! I am just so shocked!!! I thought for sure he was dead!!! I'm really glad we keep nametags on our cats!
> 
> Now, if we can just get him to stay inside form now on!!! He is already meowing to be let outside!!!!



That is so Coo!      I wonder what he has been doing the past 2 1/2 months?  He is obviously glad to be home!  

How is grandma doing?



dean556 said:


> I want to say thank you for all the prayers. My mom is doing much much better.They moved her from ICU to the main floor today.They are shooting for next Friday for a surgery date,her BP is good and her sugar is back to normal.She is talking up a storm just like her normal self. If she is still doing good I told dd that I would start on her school clothes Saturday.
> I want to send a special thanks to HeatherSue. yes they have started her on the Lovenox 2x a day.The Dr had a look on his face like why didn't I think of that when I asked him about it,but they still have to wait till the other is mostly out of her system before they can do the stent.
> well I am going to try n get caught up on this thread then go to bed I am so tired but can never fall asleep till 2-3 am.



I am so glad that you mom is doing better!  When they start talking like that you know they are on the road to recovery!  We will continue to pray for her!



minnie2 said:


> Here is the shirt I made Oh and the shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OF course I actually started out really slow and then at one point my machine stopped working well t just kept going over the same spot so I gave it a push and it kept going,  Then at another point the needle fell out!  So I tried to go slow but my machine apparently likes it rough!
> 
> Here is the whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday boy clowning around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe my baby boy is 6 today!  I want to cry!



WOW!  I think you did a great job!  You should see my first applique...expect it is at the bottom of my scrap pile!  And   for your big boy!


----------



## minnie2

LuckyMamaInDE said:


> Thanks for the pictures of Utah.  When I was a little girl my dad taught at the U of U.  When he got a "real job" and we moved to New Jersey, I missed the mountains desperately.
> 
> In 2006 my family of 5 spent almost 3 weeks in the west driving from National Park to National Park.  We started in SLC and I showed them the mountains   Arches is one of my favorite places in the world and now my husband and kids know why


 Oh I am sorry you had to leave what looks like a beautiful state for NJ.  I grew up in NJ.  Sorry for all the NJ people but not my fav state.  Don't get me wrong I am glad I am FROM there but very glad i am not there any more.  The shore is cool I will say.  



teresajoy said:


> Like I said, I've had a pretty stressful week, but something AMAZING happened today!!!!!
> 
> 
> You all might remember that while we were in Florida, 2 1/2 months ago, our cat ran away? So, we got a new little kitten about a month ago. Well, today, we got a phone call from someone who had found our cat!!!!!     I have NO idea what he had been doing for the last 2 1/2 months, but we got him back tonight, and he looks great!!! I thought he woudl be skinny and flea infested, but he doesn't look any different than when we lost him. Although, he does look HUGE to us now, compared to our little kitten!!! I combed him out with a flea comb, and didn't even find any fleas or ticks on him. We brought him into the house, and he came out of the carrier, and went right to the kitchen where his food is! He is now in his old spot, underneath the computer desk, next to my feet!!!! It's like he was never gone!!! Foxie, our new kitten doesn't quite know what to think of him though!!! He keeps running up to him looking at him, then one f them will growl, and Foxie runs away. Then, he'll sneak back up to him really slowly. They both keep giving me looks that seem to say, "What the heck is HE doing in my house?!"
> 
> We are pretty pleased to have him home! I am just so shocked!!! I thought for sure he was dead!!! I'm really glad we keep nametags on our cats!
> 
> Now, if we can just get him to stay inside form now on!!! He is already meowing to be let outside!!!!


Sorry about the stressful week!  
 I am thrilled your cat came back!!!!!!!  That is so great!  The kids must be so happy!  



spongemommie05 said:


> WOW!!!! that is a crazy story ever since we got daizie dog, Sassy cat likes to be outside but she will only go about 5 ft from the front door !! her and Daizie do not get along any more so it is like the flintsone's let the cat out in the morning , put the dog up for the night let the cat back in and so on.....


 LOL  We have a Daisy dog too.  Well Actually Princess Daisy Mae   I call her Daisy dog or Daisy Doo.  Oh wait or Devil dog or crazy Daisy 
 When we got Rocky yrs ago we had a cat and when we brought Rock home the cat was like what the heck is this big doopey thing.  We called them Garfield and Odie.  Poor Rocky got the crap beat out of him by the cat.  Polie would perch himself high up just so he could whack him as he walked by.  One time I actually caught Polie (cat) chasing Rocky( dog) and Polie was jumping up biting Rocky's butt!  Rocky was about 100lbs and Polie about 20 so it was quit a sight! Of course when no one was looking the would snuggle but if any one saw one of them would get up and walk away pretending the whole thing never happened.  So I am sure Polie is back to beating the crap out of Rocky in heaven now.



dean556 said:


> I want to say thank you for all the prayers. My mom is doing much much better.They moved her from ICU to the main floor today.They are shooting for next Friday for a surgery date,her BP is good and her sugar is back to normal.She is talking up a storm just like her normal self. If she is still doing good I told dd that I would start on her school clothes Saturday.
> I want to send a special thanks to HeatherSue. yes they have started her on the Lovenox 2x a day.The Dr had a look on his face like why didn't I think of that when I asked him about it,but they still have to wait till the other is mostly out of her system before they can do the stent.
> well I am going to try n get caught up on this thread then go to bed I am so tired but can never fall asleep till 2-3 am.


What great news!  Continued prayers to your mom!  Thank you for keeping us posted!


----------



## twob4him

teresajoy said:


> Like I said, I've had a pretty stressful week, but something AMAZING happened today!!!!!
> 
> 
> You all might remember that while we were in Florida, 2 1/2 months ago, our cat ran away? So, we got a new little kitten about a month ago. Well, today, we got a phone call from someone who had found our cat!!!!!     I have NO idea what he had been doing for the last 2 1/2 months, but we got him back tonight, and he looks great!!! I thought he woudl be skinny and flea infested, but he doesn't look any different than when we lost him. Although, he does look HUGE to us now, compared to our little kitten!!! I combed him out with a flea comb, and didn't even find any fleas or ticks on him. We brought him into the house, and he came out of the carrier, and went right to the kitchen where his food is! He is now in his old spot, underneath the computer desk, next to my feet!!!! It's like he was never gone!!! Foxie, our new kitten doesn't quite know what to think of him though!!! He keeps running up to him looking at him, then one f them will growl, and Foxie runs away. Then, he'll sneak back up to him really slowly. They both keep giving me looks that seem to say, "What the heck is HE doing in my house?!"
> 
> We are pretty pleased to have him home! I am just so shocked!!! I thought for sure he was dead!!! I'm really glad we keep nametags on our cats!
> 
> Now, if we can just get him to stay inside form now on!!! He is already meowing to be let outside!!!!


That is amazing!  What did the kids do? Were they amazed too?? I have some pretty funny cat stories to share. I will be on later to do that!



glorib said:


> One of my coworkers sent me this video the other day.  It's a beautiful video of a little boy with Trisomy 18, narrated by his father.  One of my very favorite babies I've ever taken care of had Trisomy 18 and this video was very touching to me, so I thought I'd share.  Be forewarned, though, it's sad and you'll need tissues.
> 
> http://www.ignitermedia.com/products/iv/singles/570/99-Balloons



OMGoodness....I am still crying! Very heart wrenching yet peaceful too and a wonderful message.  Thanks for sharing...I am sure you see this kind of thing at work too.


----------



## kimmylaj

glorib said:


> One of my coworkers sent me this video the other day.  It's a beautiful video of a little boy with Trisomy 18, narrated by his father.  One of my very favorite babies I've ever taken care of had Trisomy 18 and this video was very touching to me, so I thought I'd share.  Be forewarned, though, it's sad and you'll need tissues.
> 
> http://www.ignitermedia.com/products/iv/singles/570/99-Balloons



yes a case of tissues. god bless his family


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

billwendy said:


> You are too funny - you live near Boston????



Right...but Boston doesn't have Broadway OR free museums!!!!



lovesdumbo said:


> I'm in the very, very, very likely category.  I'm thinking of Sun 2/1 to Sun 2/8 but it might be Tue the 3rd til the 8th.  It would be me and DD(9).  Most likely stay at Pop unless she falls in love with ASMu.and my real name is Bernadette


   YAY!  Another person to fly from Logan with me!!



teresajoy said:


> You all might remember that while we were in Florida, 2 1/2 months ago, our cat ran away? So, we got a new little kitten about a month ago. Well, today, we got a phone call from someone who had found our cat!!!!!     I have NO idea what he had been doing for the last 2 1/2 months, but we got him back tonight, and he looks great!!! I thought he woudl be skinny and flea infested, but he doesn't look any different than when we lost him. Although, he does look HUGE to us now, compared to our little kitten!!! I combed him out with a flea comb, and didn't even find any fleas or ticks on him. We brought him into the house, and he came out of the carrier, and went right to the kitchen where his food is! He is now in his old spot, underneath the computer desk, next to my feet!!!! It's like he was never gone!!! Foxie, our new kitten doesn't quite know what to think of him though!!! He keeps running up to him looking at him, then one f them will growl, and Foxie runs away. Then, he'll sneak back up to him really slowly. They both keep giving me looks that seem to say, "What the heck is HE doing in my house?!"



What a great story!



dean556 said:


> I want to say thank you for all the prayers. My mom is doing much much better.They moved her from ICU to the main floor today.They are shooting for next Friday for a surgery date,her BP is good and her sugar is back to normal.She is talking up a storm just like her normal self. If she is still doing good I told dd that I would start on her school clothes Saturday.
> I want to send a special thanks to HeatherSue. yes they have started her on the Lovenox 2x a day.The Dr had a look on his face like why didn't I think of that when I asked him about it,but they still have to wait till the other is mostly out of her system before they can do the stent.
> well I am going to try n get caught up on this thread then go to bed I am so tired but can never fall asleep till 2-3 am.



Great news  



glorib said:


> One of my coworkers sent me this video the other day.  It's a beautiful video of a little boy with Trisomy 18, narrated by his father.  One of my very favorite babies I've ever taken care of had Trisomy 18 and this video was very touching to me, so I thought I'd share.  Be forewarned, though, it's sad and you'll need tissues.
> 
> http://www.ignitermedia.com/products/iv/singles/570/99-Balloons



Oooh, I'll have to check that out.  I don't know what that is...and I'm getting more and more sick kiddos at work.



minnie2 said:


> Scotland is stunning!  I have been there a few times since we have family.  LOVE Edinburgh and the Highlands!  I think what I liked about Scotland best is the fact we did do the touristy stuff but since we were staying with my family we got to do the every day life kind of stuff.  Make sense?  My birthday boy clowning around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe my baby boy is 6 today!  I want to cry!



Happy Birthday!  When you were in Edinburgh do you go into the closes under the city to the haunted parts??? Freakiest thing I've ever done!


----------



## jessica52877

minnie2 said:


> Here is the whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday boy clowning around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe my baby boy is 6 today!  I want to cry!



I gotta say you got one happy looking boy! I love that fabric! That looks super duper for being your 2nd applique! I even play around with the stitch length now!

Teresa - Glad the cat is back. I was thinking about you and Heather the past couple of days since I hadn't seen any posts.

That video was amazing, 99 days, I tend to watch these things when no one is around, DH and Dallas just don't get why I can sit at the computer and sob!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Anyone here has any experience with the Brother 1034D serger - (it's this one from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Brother-1034D...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1216987696&sr=8-1)

DH said last night that I can buy one...so I am shopping around.   

THanks!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

minnie2 said:


> I can't believe my baby boy is 6 today!  I want to cry!



Happy Birthday!  He looked like he is having fun!


----------



## Cheeseball

teresajoy said:


> Like I said, I've had a pretty stressful week, but something AMAZING happened today!!!!!
> 
> 
> You all might remember that while we were in Florida, 2 1/2 months ago, our cat ran away? So, we got a new little kitten about a month ago. Well, today, we got a phone call from someone who had found our cat!!!!!     I have NO idea what he had been doing for the last 2 1/2 months, but we got him back tonight, and he looks great!!! I thought he woudl be skinny and flea infested, but he doesn't look any different than when we lost him. Although, he does look HUGE to us now, compared to our little kitten!!! I combed him out with a flea comb, and didn't even find any fleas or ticks on him. We brought him into the house, and he came out of the carrier, and went right to the kitchen where his food is! He is now in his old spot, underneath the computer desk, next to my feet!!!! It's like he was never gone!!! Foxie, our new kitten doesn't quite know what to think of him though!!! He keeps running up to him looking at him, then one f them will growl, and Foxie runs away. Then, he'll sneak back up to him really slowly. They both keep giving me looks that seem to say, "What the heck is HE doing in my house?!"
> 
> We are pretty pleased to have him home! I am just so shocked!!! I thought for sure he was dead!!! I'm really glad we keep nametags on our cats!
> 
> Now, if we can just get him to stay inside form now on!!! He is already meowing to be let outside!!!!



That's great that he's back!! How wonderful! We got a new kitten a couple of months and ago and it took out 1 yr old cat about a week or two to get fully used to him, and now they are best buddies!



dean556 said:


> I want to say thank you for all the prayers. My mom is doing much much better.They moved her from ICU to the main floor today.They are shooting for next Friday for a surgery date,her BP is good and her sugar is back to normal.She is talking up a storm just like her normal self. If she is still doing good I told dd that I would start on her school clothes Saturday.
> I want to send a special thanks to HeatherSue. yes they have started her on the Lovenox 2x a day.The Dr had a look on his face like why didn't I think of that when I asked him about it,but they still have to wait till the other is mostly out of her system before they can do the stent.
> well I am going to try n get caught up on this thread then go to bed I am so tired but can never fall asleep till 2-3 am.



So glad to hear your mom is doing better!  

Love all the trips we've been going on! I'm dying to go to Europe & out west, so these pictures have been great! 

I'm in a sewing slump. Sewing by hand it time consuming, but I usually enjoy it. But I'm working on a dress and I just don't like it and it's taking FOREVER to finish. I let my daughter design it, and it's just not turning out so well. I usually have a project finished in 1-2 days, but I've been working on this dang dress for a week, and I still have so much more to do to it. Ugh.  

So I try not to have more than 1-2 projects in the works, and besides the dress, I have one more outfit I'm almost finished with. But I don't know where to go next! I've been really pleased with the outfits I've made so far, but for the past couple of days I've been looking at past threads and I've seen so many amazing outfits, that I feel like mine are so simple and boring now. But I don't have a machine, so I can't shirr, appliqué, or add too many ruffles (because hemming takes forever by hand). Plus I'm scared to make their princess outfits because they seem so complicated and I don't want to spend so much time on something to end up not happy with it (like this dress I'm working on). 

I just need to dive in and get them done. I just feel like I've hit a plateau. 

On a good note though, I found out there's a Joanns fabric up where we're vacationing next weekend, so I'll be hitting that hard!  

Thanks for letting me vent!

Renae


----------



## mommyof2princesses

glorib said:


> One of my coworkers sent me this video the other day.  It's a beautiful video of a little boy with Trisomy 18, narrated by his father.  One of my very favorite babies I've ever taken care of had Trisomy 18 and this video was very touching to me, so I thought I'd share.  Be forewarned, though, it's sad and you'll need tissues.
> 
> http://www.ignitermedia.com/products/iv/singles/570/99-Balloons



WOW...yes I am sitting here with my tissues.  That was so touching.  And amazing.  I thank God that I have been blessed with 2 healthy girls.  Such strong parents to share such an amazing story.


----------



## minnie2

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> No we didn't we did to a walking ghost tour at night with jumper hooter or something like that.  People would jump out and scare you during certain parts of the tour.  It was fun!  We also really really wanted to eat at the Witchery on  I believe the Royal Mile but we couldn't get in.  It is said to be haunted....
> http://www.thewitchery.com/intro.html


----------



## Cherlynn25

glorib said:


> One of my coworkers sent me this video the other day.  It's a beautiful video of a little boy with Trisomy 18, narrated by his father.  One of my very favorite babies I've ever taken care of had Trisomy 18 and this video was very touching to me, so I thought I'd share.  Be forewarned, though, it's sad and you'll need tissues.
> 
> http://www.ignitermedia.com/products/iv/singles/570/99-Balloons



WOW! Their faith was incredible. what an amazing video  Definitely a tear jerker!


----------



## glorib

minnie2 said:


> OF course I actually started out really slow and then at one point my machine stopped working well t just kept going over the same spot so I gave it a push and it kept going,  Then at another point the needle fell out!  So I tried to go slow but my machine apparently likes it rough!
> 
> My birthday boy clowning around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe my baby boy is 6 today!  I want to cry!



OK,  about your machine liking it rough!  And Happy Birthday to your little man!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

teresajoy said:


> Like I said, I've had a pretty stressful week, but something AMAZING happened today!!!!!
> 
> 
> You all might remember that while we were in Florida, 2 1/2 months ago, our cat ran away? So, we got a new little kitten about a month ago. Well, today, we got a phone call from someone who had found our cat!!!!!    I have NO idea what he had been doing for the last 2 1/2 months, but we got him back tonight, and he looks great!!! I thought he woudl be skinny and flea infested, but he doesn't look any different than when we lost him. Although, he does look HUGE to us now, compared to our little kitten!!! I combed him out with a flea comb, and didn't even find any fleas or ticks on him. We brought him into the house, and he came out of the carrier, and went right to the kitchen where his food is! He is now in his old spot, underneath the computer desk, next to my feet!!!! It's like he was never gone!!! Foxie, our new kitten doesn't quite know what to think of him though!!! He keeps running up to him looking at him, then one f them will growl, and Foxie runs away. Then, he'll sneak back up to him really slowly. They both keep giving me looks that seem to say, "What the heck is HE doing in my house?!"
> 
> We are pretty pleased to have him home! I am just so shocked!!! I thought for sure he was dead!!! I'm really glad we keep nametags on our cats!
> 
> Now, if we can just get him to stay inside form now on!!! He is already meowing to be let outside!!!!


That is so cool. Now you have two babies to love. 



dean556 said:


> I want to say thank you for all the prayers. My mom is doing much much better.They moved her from ICU to the main floor today.They are shooting for next Friday for a surgery date,her BP is good and her sugar is back to normal.She is talking up a storm just like her normal self. If she is still doing good I told dd that I would start on her school clothes Saturday.
> I want to send a special thanks to HeatherSue. yes they have started her on the Lovenox 2x a day.The Dr had a look on his face like why didn't I think of that when I asked him about it,but they still have to wait till the other is mostly out of her system before they can do the stent.
> well I am going to try n get caught up on this thread then go to bed I am so tired but can never fall asleep till 2-3 am.


I am so happy to hear that your mom is doin better. I hope she continues to get better. 

Glorib-I watched that video and it was so touching. I had so many tears in my eyes the whole time that the video played.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

minnie2 said:


> We did the GA admission a few yrs ago and waited for 2 hurs then they searched us.  We were broken into 2 lines men and women and there were so few men DH the good egg he is ran in and got a spot about 4 rows from my fling
> 
> 
> 
> We are headed to the Nov 20th party!!!!!  Now I am wondering if I should make something for them....  HUM... What do I make???
> 
> How warm will it be in Nov? Shorts during the day?



That's a good dh!  We did GA on an earlier tour & got about that close, too.

We were at DW last year at Tahnksgiving.  It was in the low 80's upper 70's the whole week.  You might take some shorts, but make sure you take some jeans too.  I'd try to make ecerything layer-able if possible just incase.  You just never know when it will decide to be hot or cold that time of year.  

We lived on the MS Gulf Coast for a few years & everyone in the family came down for Thanksgiving one year because it was always so nice & warm still.  Yeah, that was the coldest it got all winter.  We froze & it rained the whole week-end.  Someitmes you just start to wonder if the weather does things just to spite you.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

luvinyou said:


> Onto Paris, France!



I want to go back!!!!!  We rented an apartment for the week we were there & we had a balcony with a view of the Eiffel Tower.  Every morning I ate breakfast out there.  It was perfect.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Sorry I have been MIA but my little business venture is taking off like crazy.  I am a little overwhelmed to say the least.  I am getting ready to go on vacation with rara to WV and TN for a week then hopefully I can try to  catch back up on the thread.

YEAH TERESA about your cat.  A similar thing happened with ours---he was gone a month and thenone night I heard him meowing outside he came in and it was like he was never gone.  Yeah to finding yours and your new addition.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

For those of you who have made the hoodie shirts - how hard are they and what pattern is it? Im finally getting around to using my crab fabric from joann's, and need to make a boyish top......any other ideas? 

thanks, wendy


----------



## eeyore3847

I finally got around to Making Nicholas a Mickey set for our October trip. I am unsure of the weather.... so we can add a long sleeve tshirt under this if it is too cold....




Lori


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

spongemommie05 said:


> I am going to Forks In Sept .. i am so excited..... only 8 1/2 -9 days till BD... are you ready???



Very cool!  I want to see those pics.   I'm ready!  The library I work at is having a lock-in for the teens on the 1st.  We got a grant to buy 60 copies so all the kids there will get one.  I'm on the waiting list to get the book at the library so I'll be there bright & early Sat. morning.  I've already warned dh.   

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## DesigningMouse

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Anyone here has any experience with the Brother 1034D serger - (it's this one from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Brother-1034D...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1216987696&sr=8-1)
> 
> DH said last night that I can buy one...so I am shopping around.
> 
> THanks!



I have two of the 1034's and I LOVE them!!!  It's an excellent serger.  I've done every fabric imaginable on it including leather.  I have two of them because at one point I had to put it in the shop for maintenance and the repair lady got sick so I needed a back up to finish orders.  I got the White Speedylock as a back up but never liked it much.  I complained about it so much that one day DH came home w/the second Brother serger.  I very highly recommend it and everyone I know that has one loves it.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

teresajoy said:


> Like I said, I've had a pretty stressful week, but something AMAZING happened today!!!!!
> 
> 
> You all might remember that while we were in Florida, 2 1/2 months ago, our cat ran away? So, we got a new little kitten about a month ago. Well, today, we got a phone call from someone who had found our cat!!!!!     I have NO idea what he had been doing for the last 2 1/2 months, but we got him back tonight, and he looks great!!! I thought he woudl be skinny and flea infested, but he doesn't look any different than when we lost him. Although, he does look HUGE to us now, compared to our little kitten!!! I combed him out with a flea comb, and didn't even find any fleas or ticks on him. We brought him into the house, and he came out of the carrier, and went right to the kitchen where his food is! He is now in his old spot, underneath the computer desk, next to my feet!!!! It's like he was never gone!!! Foxie, our new kitten doesn't quite know what to think of him though!!! He keeps running up to him looking at him, then one f them will growl, and Foxie runs away. Then, he'll sneak back up to him really slowly. They both keep giving me looks that seem to say, "What the heck is HE doing in my house?!"
> 
> We are pretty pleased to have him home! I am just so shocked!!! I thought for sure he was dead!!! I'm really glad we keep nametags on our cats!
> 
> Now, if we can just get him to stay inside form now on!!! He is already meowing to be let outside!!!!



   I'm so glad he someone found him.  When our cat disappeared when I was in college we weren't so lucky.  How cool.  I hope they get each other figured out soon.  That can be a big adjustment for a kitten.

I had a friend who had a son born with Trisomy 18.  He lived about a day & a half.  All the doctors were amazed that she had carried him to term because he was so bad.  She said she was just glad she got to meet him.  So many of her friends had miscarried that she just prayed  through her whole pregnancy that she would at least get to meet her baby & not miscarry.  I couldn't believe how strong they were through the whole thing.


----------



## revrob

eeyore3847 said:


> I finally got around to Making Nicholas a Mickey set for our October trip. I am unsure of the weather.... so we can add a long sleeve tshirt under this if it is too cold....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



This turned out really cute!  I need to stitch out those designs.  They're just sitting here.  I'm really bad at collecting really cute designs and taking forever to use them.


----------



## eeyore3847

revrob said:


> This turned out really cute!  I need to stitch out those designs.  They're just sitting here.  I'm really bad at collecting really cute designs and taking forever to use them.



That is my problem as well.... I love them, buy too many and never have enough time to use them all!

Lori


----------



## DesigningMouse

Wow, you can't miss out on a couple of days in here.  I've gone back 10 pages and I still can't find the last page I read.  I've just been really busy with orders so I haven't had any playtime.  I look at everyone's really incredible pics of really cute outfits though.  A few great looking houses and some amazing vaca pics.  Also made it over to another WalMart to run in to look for some Disney fabric but no luck.  They only had HSM and it was really scratchy and you could barely read it.  On another note I did see  Bryan Adams.  Remember him from the 80's?  He was doing a cd signing.  I wasn't sure if I was shocked or saddend by it though.  There were only about 10 people in line to see him and...I don't know it was just weird.  Anyway I'm sure I've missed out on some really interesting stories  so maybe sometime this weekend I'll be able to go back and figure out where I left out.

I also have a question.  A friend of a friend just got back from Disney and they took their girls to BBB.  They are the same age as my kids 2 and 7 but when I called to make ressies I was told they don't take kids under 3.  Have they changed that rule?


----------



## jham

Sorry you're having a bad week  but yaya!  kitty came home!    



minnie2 said:


> Here is the whole outfit.



Happy Birthday!!!  My little guy will be 6 all too soon!!!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Anyone here has any experience with the Brother 1034D serger - (it's this one from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Brother-1034D...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1216987696&sr=8-1)
> 
> DH said last night that I can buy one...so I am shopping around.
> 
> THanks!



I have this serger and I LOVE it.  I bought it a Walmart.com for basically the same price.  I have used it a lot and I really  it.   



disneylovinfamily said:


> Sorry I have been MIA but my little business venture is taking off like crazy.



    for your business taking off!!!


----------



## mytwotinks

glorib said:


> One of my coworkers sent me this video the other day.  It's a beautiful video of a little boy with Trisomy 18, narrated by his father.  One of my very favorite babies I've ever taken care of had Trisomy 18 and this video was very touching to me, so I thought I'd share.  Be forewarned, though, it's sad and you'll need tissues.
> 
> http://www.ignitermedia.com/products/iv/singles/570/99-Balloons




I was in a mops group with a lady who found out at 8 mos. pregnant that her baby had trisomy 18.  It was horrible for the family.  Someone actually told her that she was lucky that she didn't have to "get used to the baby and then lose it."  I know she would have given anything to get to have her baby for even 99 days.


----------



## jham

DesigningMouse said:


> Wow, you can't miss out on a couple of days in here.  I've gone back 10 pages and I still can't find the last page I read.  I've just been really busy with orders so I haven't had any playtime.  I look at everyone's really incredible pics of really cute outfits though.  A few great looking houses and some amazing vaca pics.  Also made it over to another WalMart to run in to look for some Disney fabric but no luck.  They only had HSM and it was really scratchy and you could barely read it.  On another note I did see  Bryan Adams.  Remember him from the 80's?  He was doing a cd signing.  I wasn't sure if I was shocked or saddend by it though.  There were only about 10 people in line to see him and...I don't know it was just weird.  Anyway I'm sure I've missed out on some really interesting stories  so maybe sometime this weekend I'll be able to go back and figure out where I left out.
> 
> I also have a question.  A friend of a friend just got back from Disney and they took their girls to BBB.  They are the same age as my kids 2 and 7 but when I called to make ressies I was told they don't take kids under 3.  Have they changed that rule?




 about Bryan Adams!  I remember once my friends and I went to his concert.  We were 15 or 16.  We went early and stalked the hotel he was staying in.  We ended up on an elevator with his manager or publicist or someone   You have to be 3 for BBB but some people...uhm...leave that info out when making the ressie.  I was very tempted to do this with Lily on our trip last January because I know she would've been really well behaved for the FGITs but in the end I could not bring myself to lie about her age.  But karma is my friend and we get to go back again in February when she WILL be 3  She better not get a mean FGIT!!!


----------



## mytwotinks

DesigningMouse said:


> Wow, you can't miss out on a couple of days in here.  I've gone back 10 pages and I still can't find the last page I read.  I've just been really busy with orders so I haven't had any playtime.  I look at everyone's really incredible pics of really cute outfits though.  A few great looking houses and some amazing vaca pics.  Also made it over to another WalMart to run in to look for some Disney fabric but no luck.  They only had HSM and it was really scratchy and you could barely read it.  On another note I did see  Bryan Adams.  Remember him from the 80's?  He was doing a cd signing.  I wasn't sure if I was shocked or saddend by it though.  There were only about 10 people in line to see him and...I don't know it was just weird.  Anyway I'm sure I've missed out on some really interesting stories  so maybe sometime this weekend I'll be able to go back and figure out where I left out.
> 
> I also have a question.  A friend of a friend just got back from Disney and they took their girls to BBB.  They are the same age as my kids 2 and 7 but when I called to make ressies I was told they don't take kids under 3.  Have they changed that rule?



i am sooooo jealous of you seeing Bryan Adams!!!!  I love him.  I once embarrased my husband trying to get back stage at a Bryan Adams concert!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

eeyore3847 said:


> I finally got around to Making Nicholas a Mickey set for our October trip. I am unsure of the weather.... so we can add a long sleeve tshirt under this if it is too cold....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



How cute!  I love the designs!

and I LOVE Bryan adams!  I would stand in line to meet him!  I still have some of his cd's!  

HFCS-free shopping!
We went to Trader Joes again and found some food without HFCS and it wasn't really expensive.  In fact, the peanut butter was much cheaper than the popular brands and so was their yummy hazelnut spread!  We also got some Strawberry jam, cans of corn, soda, and a few other things.  I am really loving that store right now!


----------



## minnie2

eeyore3847 said:


> I finally got around to Making Nicholas a Mickey set for our October trip. I am unsure of the weather.... so we can add a long sleeve tshirt under this if it is too cold....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


It came out GREAT!



DesigningMouse said:


> Wow, you can't miss out on a couple of days in here.  I've gone back 10 pages and I still can't find the last page I read.  I've just been really busy with orders so I haven't had any playtime.  I look at everyone's really incredible pics of really cute outfits though.  A few great looking houses and some amazing vaca pics.  Also made it over to another WalMart to run in to look for some Disney fabric but no luck.  They only had HSM and it was really scratchy and you could barely read it.  On another note I did see  Bryan Adams.  Remember him from the 80's?  He was doing a cd signing.  I wasn't sure if I was shocked or saddend by it though.  There were only about 10 people in line to see him and...I don't know it was just weird.  Anyway I'm sure I've missed out on some really interesting stories  so maybe sometime this weekend I'll be able to go back and figure out where I left out.
> 
> I also have a question.  A friend of a friend just got back from Disney and they took their girls to BBB.  They are the same age as my kids 2 and 7 but when I called to make ressies I was told they don't take kids under 3.  Have they changed that rule?


 I actually saw Bryan Adams a few yrs ago opening for Def Leppard.  It was actually my 5th time seeing him since 1985 He puts on a great show!  Back in the day I even met him  Very interesting that there were only 10 people there because the concert I went to was back in 05' and there were a lot of ba fans!  


*???  for all of you who applique.*  I think I had a light bulb moment or maybe a blonde moment it could be either with me 
When appliqueing do you fuse the fabric you want to applique to the main fabric.  ie fuse the mickey head to the tshirt?  Or do you use the fusing to make the Mickey head sturdier but pin it to the shirt?

I was doing the fuse stuff to the Mickey head to make it stiffer and mining it to the shirt....


----------



## eeyore3847

minnie2 said:


> It came out GREAT!
> 
> When appliqueing do you fuse the fabric you want to applique to the main fabric.  ie fuse the mickey head to the tshirt?  Or do you use the fusing to make the Mickey head sturdier but pin it to the shirt?




you fuse the mickey head straight to the shirt/fabric you want it on to. then you applique... you have to use a stabilizer on the back of the tshirt/fabric to give it stability while appliqing...


----------



## minnie2

Ok pass the tissues!  I just watched that video and he was such a  fighter!  and beautiful!  Ok headed to hug my 2 babies and be thankful I can....


----------



## spongemommie05

minnie2 said:


> Scotland is stunning!  I have been there a few times since we have family.  LOVE Edinburgh and the Highlands!  I think what I liked about Scotland best is the fact we did do the touristy stuff but since we were staying with my family we got to do the every day life kind of stuff.  Make sense?
> the other thing I loved is how friendly every one was!.  When DH and i went yrs ago we were just 19 and we stayed a few nights at my Aunt and Uncles flat in Edinburgh by ourselves.  At night we would head to the pubs and just talk with the locals and you know we really felt like the locals were watching out for us.  They would tell us cool things to check out and fun local stories.  Really great!
> 
> WOW it came out great!   Now I am embarrassed of mine!  LOL  I wasn't sure what stitch length to use or what I would like so around mine I kept changing the stitch settings to find the one I liked.
> 
> Yeah I am not the most pateint person!  As I said I was changing the stitches doing this one because I wasn't sure which to uses.
> Here is the shirt I made Oh and the shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OF course I actually started out really slow and then at one point my machine stopped working well t just kept going over the same spot so I gave it a push and it kept going,  Then at another point the needle fell out!  So I tried to go slow but my machine apparently likes it rough!
> 
> Here is the whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday boy clowning around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe my baby boy is 6 today!  I want to cry!


he definately is happy with it ... Happy Birthday to your lil one,,, We share a Birthday  



minnie2 said:


> Oh I am sorry you had to leave what looks like a beautiful state for NJ.  I grew up in NJ.  Sorry for all the NJ people but not my fav state.  Don't get me wrong I am glad I am FROM there but very glad i am not there any more.  The shore is cool I will say.
> 
> Sorry about the stressful week!
> I am thrilled your cat came back!!!!!!!  That is so great!  The kids must be so happy!
> 
> LOL  We have a Daisy dog too.  Well Actually Princess Daisy Mae   I call her Daisy dog or Daisy Doo.  Oh wait or Devil dog or crazy Daisy
> When we got Rocky yrs ago we had a cat and when we brought Rock home the cat was like what the heck is this big doopey thing.  We called them Garfield and Odie.  Poor Rocky got the crap beat out of him by the cat.  Polie would perch himself high up just so he could whack him as he walked by.  One time I actually caught Polie (cat) chasing Rocky( dog) and Polie was jumping up biting Rocky's butt!  Rocky was about 100lbs and Polie about 20 so it was quit a sight! Of course when no one was looking the would snuggle but if any one saw one of them would get up and walk away pretending the whole thing never happened.  So I am sure Polie is back to beating the crap out of Rocky in heaven now.
> 
> What great news!  Continued prayers to your mom!  Thank you for keeping us posted!


 



eeyore3847 said:


> I finally got around to Making Nicholas a Mickey set for our October trip. I am unsure of the weather.... so we can add a long sleeve tshirt under this if it is too cold....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Cute 



100AcrePrincess said:


> Very cool!  I want to see those pics.   I'm ready!  The library I work at is having a lock-in for the teens on the 1st.  We got a grant to buy 60 copies so all the kids there will get one.  I'm on the waiting list to get the book at the library so I'll be there bright & early Sat. morning.  I've already warned dh.
> 
> Happy Anniversary!


Have you seen the Twilight calendar that is only available at Border out today ?    
While i am in Vegas for my anniversary i am hitting the Breaking Dawn party at one of the B&N .. it is a masquerade ball .....
 i figured it out,, after all is said and done i will own 5 copies of BD , i pre-ordered it when you 1st could  and 3 of my friends did the same for my b-day today and then my copy in vegas. 
 So if ya need one let me know


----------



## eeyore3847

minnie2 said:


> Ok pass the tissues!  I just watched that video and he was such a  fighter!  and beautiful!  Ok headed to hug my 2 babies and be thankful I can....



I finally watched it and it was just so darn sad and uplifting at the same time...

Lori


----------



## jham

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISTY!!! Love ya!!!


----------



## my*2*angels

Just saying HI!!!  I really don't post often, just don't really have the time to keep up!  But I did want to show off my latest project!  Mind you I haven't sewn in like FOREVER, but I ordered this fabric and had to use it!  So here is my first attempt EVER at a pettiskirt!  Be honest and tell me what you think!




I know I need to clip threads, and I am also adding a bow and making a top to go with it!  Maybe soon I can post a pic of Sydni actually wearing it!


----------



## eeyore3847

my*2*angels said:


> I know I need to clip threads, and I am also adding a bow and making a top to go with it!  Maybe soon I can post a pic of Sydni actually wearing it!



I think you are brave for trying a petti and I think it looks great!!! a blinged out top would be perfect!


----------



## disneymommieof2

minnie2 said:


> Yeah I am not the most pateint person!  As I said I was changing the stitches doing this one because I wasn't sure which to uses.
> Here is the shirt I made Oh and the shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OF course I actually started out really slow and then at one point my machine stopped working well t just kept going over the same spot so I gave it a push and it kept going,  Then at another point the needle fell out!  So I tried to go slow but my machine apparently likes it rough!
> 
> Here is the whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe my baby boy is 6 today!  I want to cry!


That's looks great! And Happy Birthday to Your DS & to You Spongie!!!!


eeyore3847 said:


> I finally got around to Making Nicholas a Mickey set for our October trip. I am unsure of the weather.... so we can add a long sleeve tshirt under this if it is too cold....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Nicholas looks really adorable!!


----------



## my*2*angels

eeyore3847 said:


> I think you are brave for trying a petti and I think it looks great!!! a blinged out top would be perfect!



THANK YOU LORI!  It actually wasn't hard at all but VERY time consuming! I don't sew fast at all!  I bought a tank top to do something with, I just haven't decided yet!


----------



## LisaZoe

minnie2 said:


> *???  for all of you who applique.*  I think I had a light bulb moment or maybe a blonde moment it could be either with me
> When appliqueing do you fuse the fabric you want to applique to the main fabric.  ie fuse the mickey head to the tshirt?  Or do you use the fusing to make the Mickey head sturdier but pin it to the shirt?
> 
> I was doing the fuse stuff to the Mickey head to make it stiffer and mining it to the shirt....



Fuse to the appliqué fabric, cut out the shape, remove the backing paper and fuse to the tshirt. If you're doing satin stitch around the edge, definitely use stabilizer behind the appliqué. The stabilizer goes inside of the tee so you have these layers: appliqué fabric, fusible, teeshirt and then stabilizer. If you haven't tried already, I'd suggest using an open-toe presser foot or whatever comes with your machine that is made for appliqué. Mine is clear plastic and has a small raised area that allows the satin stitch to pass under it without getting caught up. The regular sewing foot can work but too often my work gets hung up and the stitching bunches. The plastic presser foot helps me keep the stitches much smoother.



my*2*angels said:


> Just saying HI!!!  I really don't post often, just don't really have the time to keep up!  But I did want to show off my latest project!  Mind you I haven't sewn in like FOREVER, but I ordered this fabric and had to use it!  So here is my first attempt EVER at a pettiskirt!  Be honest and tell me what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need to clip threads, and I am also adding a bow and making a top to go with it!  Maybe soon I can post a pic of Sydni actually wearing it!



I think it looks great!


----------



## eeyore3847

disneymommieof2 said:


> Nicholas looks really adorable!!



Thanks, He just turned 2 and I realize that he looks like such a little man now and not a baby anymore.. boo hooo!!!


----------



## glorib

mytwotinks said:


> I was in a mops group with a lady who found out at 8 mos. pregnant that her baby had trisomy 18.  It was horrible for the family.  Someone actually told her that she was lucky that she didn't have to "get used to the baby and then lose it."  I know she would have given anything to get to have her baby for even 99 days.



Yeah, I think that's one of the reasons why the video got to me so much - that family knew how blessed they were to have him for so long, that's why they celebrated each day at his birth time.  The little guy I took care of lived for 11 days, and I know his family absolutely cherished those days they had with him.

It's easy sometimes to forget or take for granted just how blessed I am.  Then I go to work and take care of a really sick baby or see a video like this one and I am reminded.  I try to remember these things when my kids are driving me crazy.  I know that those families would have given anything to go through the terrible twos and potty training and everything else.


----------



## my*2*angels

LisaZoe said:


> I think it looks great!



Thank you Lisa!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

dean556 said:


> I want to say thank you for all the prayers. My mom is doing much much better.They moved her from ICU to the main floor today.They are shooting for next Friday for a surgery date,her BP is good and her sugar is back to normal.She is talking up a storm just like her normal self. If she is still doing good I told dd that I would start on her school clothes Saturday.
> I want to send a special thanks to HeatherSue. yes they have started her on the Lovenox 2x a day.The Dr had a look on his face like why didn't I think of that when I asked him about it,but they still have to wait till the other is mostly out of her system before they can do the stent.
> well I am going to try n get caught up on this thread then go to bed I am so tired but can never fall asleep till 2-3 am.



i am so glad your mom is doing better.  I'll continue to pray for her recovery! 



glorib said:


> One of my coworkers sent me this video the other day.  It's a beautiful video of a little boy with Trisomy 18, narrated by his father.  One of my very favorite babies I've ever taken care of had Trisomy 18 and this video was very touching to me, so I thought I'd share.  Be forewarned, though, it's sad and you'll need tissues.
> 
> http://www.ignitermedia.com/products/iv/singles/570/99-Balloons



   Thanks for sharing...makes you want to hold your kids a little tighter and cherish EVERY moment as they did.



minnie2 said:


> I can't believe my baby boy is 6 today!  I want to cry!



    Happy Birthday to your little one!  Don't forget to update your signature!



teresajoy said:


> Like I said, I've had a pretty stressful week, but something AMAZING happened today!!!!!
> 
> 
> You all might remember that while we were in Florida, 2 1/2 months ago, our cat ran away? So, we got a new little kitten about a month ago. Well, today, we got a phone call from someone who had found our cat!!!!!     I have NO idea what he had been doing for the last 2 1/2 months, but we got him back tonight, and he looks great!!! I thought he woudl be skinny and flea infested, but he doesn't look any different than when we lost him. Although, he does look HUGE to us now, compared to our little kitten!!! I combed him out with a flea comb, and didn't even find any fleas or ticks on him. We brought him into the house, and he came out of the carrier, and went right to the kitchen where his food is! He is now in his old spot, underneath the computer desk, next to my feet!!!! It's like he was never gone!!! Foxie, our new kitten doesn't quite know what to think of him though!!! He keeps running up to him looking at him, then one f them will growl, and Foxie runs away. Then, he'll sneak back up to him really slowly. They both keep giving me looks that seem to say, "What the heck is HE doing in my house?!"
> 
> We are pretty pleased to have him home! I am just so shocked!!! I thought for sure he was dead!!! I'm really glad we keep nametags on our cats!
> 
> Now, if we can just get him to stay inside form now on!!! He is already meowing to be let outside!!!!



Yipee!!!  I am so glad you got your kitty back!   

Hope your week is getting better!



my*2*angels said:


> Just saying HI!!!  I really don't post often, just don't really have the time to keep up!  But I did want to show off my latest project!  Mind you I haven't sewn in like FOREVER, but I ordered this fabric and had to use it!  So here is my first attempt EVER at a pettiskirt!  Be honest and tell me what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need to clip threads, and I am also adding a bow and making a top to go with it!  Maybe soon I can post a pic of Sydni actually wearing it!




I am so jealous, I have everything to make one, just not the nerve (or the time right now!)


So, DS4 decided to dance on our air hockey table the other night while I was folding clothes upstairs...all of a sudden thump!  the screaming and crying...i went down and he would not calm down.  Finally he does. I felt his arm and nothing seems out of wack or broken.  That was Wednesday night.  Yesterday he seemed okay, but today it seems a little swollen and now he has a small bruise on his elbow.  He can move all his fingers just fine, make a fist like I said, yesterday, he was fine.  But now, since he is favoring it, I am worried that he may need to have an x-ray.  DH thinks that he probably just hit it wrong and wants to wait the weekend out. What do you guys think?  He's not crying or anything, just not using that arm a lot.  And he doesn't want me to mess with his arm.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Get the kleenex again! This was on our local news last night and it really hit me. It's Amys Story. Click on view the video: 
http://www.kare11.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=519872

She also has a blog the link is at the bottom of the linked page.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Here's what I stayed up half the night to finish:




They are bodices to twirly jumpers my grams and I are making for sophia and my cousins dd (who just got here today from MI)















The girls are going to wear them to my cousins grad party tomorrow.
Grams has the skirt parts all done we just have to "join" the two.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Don't know if anyone read the "Last Lecture" or saw it on YouTube but he passed this morning


----------



## eeyore3847

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Don't know if anyone read the "Last Lecture" or saw it on YouTube but he passed this morning



I followed his story and that is really sad. His family will surely miss him!


----------



## princesskayla

mommyof2princesses said:


> Only on tickets.  they get a special pass that gets themselves and their dependents in.  There are black out dates, but we never go around that time anyhoo.  So, if I was management I would only pay for my dicounted room and them food!



Wow, that is a wonderful perk! I might just have apply at my local Disney store.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Don't know if anyone read the "Last Lecture" or saw it on YouTube but he passed this morning



That truly is sad news.  I have read his book and kept up with his blog.  What a positive attitude he truly had.


----------



## disneymommieof2

eeyore3847 said:


> Thanks, He just turned 2 and I realize that he looks like such a little man now and not a baby anymore.. boo hooo!!!



I know what you mean sophia turned 2 last friday and dh and I decided it was time to move her to a toddler bed so we're going to get it today and put it together and take down the crib (probably never to be put again)  this weekend. We're having our staycation next week we thought it was a good time for this transition. Our babies are growing up!!!


----------



## princesskayla

minnie2 said:


> I can't believe my baby boy is 6 today!  I want to cry!



My little boy, Kyler, is 6 tomorrow!!! I cannot believe it has been six years since he was born. Happy Birthday to your sweet baby. I also love his outfit. It is hard to do things for boys but I really like that one!! The fabric is perfect and good job on the Mickey head appilque. 



eeyore3847 said:


> I finally got around to Making Nicholas a Mickey set for our October trip. I am unsure of the weather.... so we can add a long sleeve tshirt under this if it is too cold....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



I love it!! You did an awsome job at the appliques. 



my*2*angels said:


> I know I need to clip threads, and I am also adding a bow and making a top to go with it!  Maybe soon I can post a pic of Sydni actually wearing it!



WOW!! You did awsome with that petti. it is perfect!! Can"t wait to see Sydni in it. I have material waiting to be transformed into a petti - but I am scared!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Nevermind my question earlier...we are off to get x-rays of DS4 arm...I'll let you all know later if we have a break!  Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## princesskayla

Okay- I have got to figure out how to make my qoute pictures smaller. Anywho, I just finished my newest outfit. I am very proud of it. 











Twirl factor


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> Like I said, I've had a pretty stressful week, but something AMAZING happened today!!!!!
> 
> 
> You all might remember that while we were in Florida, 2 1/2 months ago, our cat ran away? So, we got a new little kitten about a month ago. Well, today, we got a phone call from someone who had found our cat!!!!!     I have NO idea what he had been doing for the last 2 1/2 months, but we got him back tonight, and he looks great!!! I thought he woudl be skinny and flea infested, but he doesn't look any different than when we lost him. Although, he does look HUGE to us now, compared to our little kitten!!! I combed him out with a flea comb, and didn't even find any fleas or ticks on him. We brought him into the house, and he came out of the carrier, and went right to the kitchen where his food is! He is now in his old spot, underneath the computer desk, next to my feet!!!! It's like he was never gone!!! Foxie, our new kitten doesn't quite know what to think of him though!!! He keeps running up to him looking at him, then one f them will growl, and Foxie runs away. Then, he'll sneak back up to him really slowly. They both keep giving me looks that seem to say, "What the heck is HE doing in my house?!"
> 
> We are pretty pleased to have him home! I am just so shocked!!! I thought for sure he was dead!!! I'm really glad we keep nametags on our cats!
> 
> Now, if we can just get him to stay inside form now on!!! He is already meowing to be let outside!!!!


 That is great!!!!



dean556 said:


> I want to say thank you for all the prayers. My mom is doing much much better.They moved her from ICU to the main floor today.They are shooting for next Friday for a surgery date,her BP is good and her sugar is back to normal.She is talking up a storm just like her normal self. If she is still doing good I told dd that I would start on her school clothes Saturday.
> I want to send a special thanks to HeatherSue. yes they have started her on the Lovenox 2x a day.The Dr had a look on his face like why didn't I think of that when I asked him about it,but they still have to wait till the other is mostly out of her system before they can do the stent.
> well I am going to try n get caught up on this thread then go to bed I am so tired but can never fall asleep till 2-3 am.


Wonderful news!



minnie2 said:


> Here is the whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday boy clowning around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe my baby boy is 6 today!  I want to cry!


Looks great on him!  Happy Birthday to your DS!  And   for you!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> YAY!  Another person to fly from Logan with me!!


Will you bring your DD? I'll let you know if I see Jet Blue opening their schedule beyond 1/31/09.



disneylovinfamily said:


> Sorry I have been MIA but my little business venture is taking off like crazy.


 Congrats!



eeyore3847 said:


> I finally got around to Making Nicholas a Mickey set for our October trip. I am unsure of the weather.... so we can add a long sleeve tshirt under this if it is too cold....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


SO cute!



my*2*angels said:


> Just saying HI!!!  I really don't post often, just don't really have the time to keep up!  But I did want to show off my latest project!  Mind you I haven't sewn in like FOREVER, but I ordered this fabric and had to use it!  So here is my first attempt EVER at a pettiskirt!  Be honest and tell me what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need to clip threads, and I am also adding a bow and making a top to go with it!  Maybe soon I can post a pic of Sydni actually wearing it!


That looks awesome!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> So, DS4 decided to dance on our air hockey table the other night while I was folding clothes upstairs...all of a sudden thump!  the screaming and crying...i went down and he would not calm down.  Finally he does. I felt his arm and nothing seems out of wack or broken.  That was Wednesday night.  Yesterday he seemed okay, but today it seems a little swollen and now he has a small bruise on his elbow.  He can move all his fingers just fine, make a fist like I said, yesterday, he was fine.  But now, since he is favoring it, I am worried that he may need to have an x-ray.  DH thinks that he probably just hit it wrong and wants to wait the weekend out. What do you guys think?  He's not crying or anything, just not using that arm a lot.  And he doesn't want me to mess with his arm.


   Hope things go OK with the Xray!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Here's what I stayed up half the night to finish:


Very cute!


----------



## kjbrown

Okay, so my first shirred dress.  How do you guts pronounce that?  I say sheered, but I wonder if it's shirred, like shirt with out the "t".






And here are a couple of pics of a bag I made from a pattern on YCMT...






A peek of the inside...






I know none of this is Disney, but the dress was "practice" on fabric I didn't care about.  Didn't want to ruin my good Disney fabric!  

Thanks to all of you awesome Disboutiquers, I have started sewing again.  This dress and bag, and two more dresses complete, just waiting for my model to get back from her grandparent's house for pics!


----------



## HeatherSue

I am SO far behind!  We've had a pretty busy week, so I haven't had much computer time.  The time I've been online has been spent writing my trip report.  So, here I am to shamelessly plug my TR.

I UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT!

Part 23 is the beginning of this installment.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

lovesdumbo said:


> Will you bring your DD? I'll let you know if I see Jet Blue opening their schedule beyond 1/31/09.



Probably not...I tried to fly to Vegas this February and got snowed out.  I'm afraid to tell DD that we are going to Disney and then having to cancel cuz of snow...plus I'd love an adult weekend.  My DH works nights so I'm like a single mom during the week.  I don't get very much "adult" time.


But hey, if I don't bring my child...I can help out with yours!!!


----------



## glorib

disneymommieof2 said:


> Get the kleenex again! This was on our local news last night and it really hit me. It's Amys Story. Click on view the video:
> http://www.kare11.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=519872
> 
> She also has a blog the link is at the bottom of the linked page.



Wow - she sounds like an amazing woman and mother!

I somehow missed your whale appliques with the multi-quote!  Anyway - very cute!  I love that fabric.



princesskayla said:


> Okay- I have got to figure out how to make my qoute pictures smaller. Anywho, I just finished my newest outfit. I am very proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor



WOW!  That is an absolutely DARLING outfit!  Right down to the matching flip-flops!  You should be very proud of it!  Awesome job!


----------



## glorib

Are Denise and I the only ones in the KC area?  If there are any others or for any of you lurkers are from KC - Missouri Sewing Machine is having a Christmas in July Sale through tomorrow - I haven't been to check it out yet, but it sounds like a good one!  I think 40% off cabinets and lots of other stuff on sale, too!


----------



## teresajoy

spongemommie05 said:


> NOpe when they are together it is literally a cat and dog fight but this is confusing to me because the cat used to give daizie a bath all the time  and they would sleep together then Daizie had her
> 1st heat cycle and after that it was war......:QUOTE]
> OH dear!
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe my baby boy is 6 today!  I want to cry!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!!!
> 
> 
> mommyof2princesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is so Cool! I wonder what he has been doing the past 2 1/2 months?  He is obviously glad to be home!
> 
> How is grandma doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do wonder what he was up to!
> 
> Grandma, is doing great. Unless, you ask her, then she's not doing so well at all......
> 
> 
> 
> twob4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is amazing!  What did the kids do? Were they amazed too?? I have some pretty funny cat stories to share. I will be on later to do that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kids followed him around for quite awhile. But, this morning Arminda said it pretty well, "It just seems like he was never gone."
> 
> 
> 
> jessica52877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa - Glad the cat is back. I was thinking about you and Heather the past couple of days since I hadn't seen any posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just glad you noticed I was gone!  I've been catching up with the posts at night, but haven't had tome to post much.
> 
> 
> Cheeseball said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great that he's back!! How wonderful! We got a new kitten a couple of months and ago and it took out 1 yr old cat about a week or two to get fully used to him, and now they are best buddies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope they become friends! Right now, they just keep staring at each other!
> 
> 
> Tinka_Belle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool. Now you have two babies to love.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the ONLY way Brian wouldn't put up a big fuss about having more than one cat!!! I always said I would have two, if it were up to me, and now we do!
> 
> 
> 
> disneylovinfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA but my little business venture is taking off like crazy.  I am a little overwhelmed to say the least.  I am getting ready to go on vacation with rara to WV and TN for a week then hopefully I can try to  catch back up on the thread.
> 
> YEAH TERESA about your cat.  A similar thing happened with ours---he was gone a month and thenone night I heard him meowing outside he came in and it was like he was never gone.  Yeah to finding yours and your new addition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad your business is picking up!!!! That is so exciting!!!!
> 
> Thanks about Foster, we are pretty excited!!! I'm glad your cat came back too!!!
> 
> It's a little confusing right now though, because our old cat's name is Foster and the new one is Foxie. I keep calling them the wrong names!
> 
> 
> 
> 100AcrePrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad he someone found him.  When our cat disappeared when I was in college we weren't so lucky.  How cool.  I hope they get each other figured out soon.  That can be a big adjustment for a kitten.
> 
> I had a friend who had a son born with Trisomy 18.  He lived about a day & a half.  All the doctors were amazed that she had carried him to term because he was so bad.  She said she was just glad she got to meet him.  So many of her friends had miscarried that she just prayed  through her whole pregnancy that she would at least get to meet her baby & not miscarry.  I couldn't believe how strong they were through the whole thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Foxie (the kitten) seems to be having a harder time with this than Foster! I thought it would be the other way around.
> 
> I'm so sorry about your friend's son. I understand her feelings about meeting him. I would have given anything to have spent just a minute with my babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you're having a bad week but yaya!  kitty came home!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much Jeanne.
> 
> 
> mytwotinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a mops group with a lady who found out at 8 mos. pregnant that her baby had trisomy 18.  It was horrible for the family.  Someone actually told her that she was lucky that she didn't have to "get used to the baby and then lose it."  I know she would have given anything to get to have her baby for even 99 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People can be SO insensitive! They really just don't get it sometimes.
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> about Bryan Adams!  I remember once my friends and I went to his concert.  We were 15 or 16.  We went early and stalked the hotel he was staying in.  We ended up on an elevator with his manager or publicist or someone You have to be 3 for BBB but some people...uhm...leave that info out when making the ressie.  I was very tempted to do this with Lily on our trip last January because I know she would've been really well behaved for the FGITs but in the end I could not bring myself to lie about her age.  But karma is my friend and we get to go back again in February when she WILL be 3 She better not get a mean FGIT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Bryan Adams!!! When we were younger, Heather and I made up an entire routine to the song "Night in Shining Armor" (was that the name of the song?)
> Cool about the elevator!!! I once rode in an elevator with members of Jefferson Starship and Night Ranger. My friend and I went to the hotel near the stadium they were staying at, and looked around for them. We were so excited when they actually got into the elevator!!!! We didn't say a word though!!! We just stood there looking at each other and them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my*2*angels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying HI!!!  I really don't post often, just don't really have the time to keep up!  But I did want to show off my latest project!  Mind you I haven't sewn in like FOREVER, but I ordered this fabric and had to use it!  So here is my first attempt EVER at a pettiskirt!  Be honest and tell me what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need to clip threads, and I am also adding a bow and making a top to go with it!  Maybe soon I can post a pic of Sydni actually wearing it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is gorgeous!!! It looks sparkly, is it sparkly!!!???   Great job!!!
> 
> 
> glorib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think that's one of the reasons why the video got to me so much - that family knew how blessed they were to have him for so long, that's why they celebrated each day at his birth time.  The little guy I took care of lived for 11 days, and I know his family absolutely cherished those days they had with him.
> 
> It's easy sometimes to forget or take for granted just how blessed I am.  Then I go to work and take care of a really sick baby or see a video like this one and I am reminded.  I try to remember these things when my kids are driving me crazy.  I know that those families would have given anything to go through the terrible twos and potty training and everything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure wish you were working in our NICU when Lydia was in there!  Her nurses did not have your compassion! You probably don't even know what a huge blessing you must be for your patients and their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> The Moonk's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yipee!!!  I am so glad you got your kitty back!
> 
> Hope your week is getting better!.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! We are happy too!!!
> 
> I hope the week gets better too!
> 
> 
> disneymommieof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls are going to wear them to my cousins grad party tomorrow.
> Grams has the skirt parts all done we just have to "join" the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anna!! These look great! I love the horse one!!! Arminda would adore that!
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone read the "Last Lecture" or saw it on YouTube but he passed this morning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that is really sad.
> 
> 
> 
> The Moonk's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind my question earlier...we are off to get x-rays of DS4 arm...I'll let you all know later if we have a break!  Keep your fingers crossed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to tell you you should do that! I hope he is ok. Please let us know what you find out.
> 
> 
> princesskayla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay- I have got to figure out how to make my qoute pictures smaller. Anywho, I just finished my newest outfit. I am very proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You SHOULD be proud!!!! It is adorable!!!!
> 
> 
> kjbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so my first shirred dress.  How do you guts pronounce that?  I say sheered, but I wonder if it's shirred, like shirt with out the "t".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a couple of pics of a bag I made from a pattern on YCMT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you awesome Disboutiquers, I have started sewing again.  This dress and bag, and two more dresses complete, just waiting for my model to get back from her grandparent's house for pics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pronounce it like shirt with a t, or if you will, like sure, with a "d" at the end!
> 
> Either way you say it, yours looks great!!  YOur daughter is adorable!!! and, I love the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I hestiated to share this but, I thought I would, partly to explain what's going on with me this week, and maybe to warn any parents out there! I was on Myspace (not a place I go to often, but a friend sent me a message) and happened to check out my 16 year old neices' page. I was SHOCKED to say the least!!! She had VERY suggestive pictures of herself up with some really crude comments from older guys. The whole site was just an attempt to get male attention. And, Heather told me that the title of her site meant something bad, and when I looked it up on one of those slang dictionaries, it really was horrible! I called her Dad (hubby's brother), and he looked at it and was upset. I thought they were going to have her delete her page, but as of today, it was still there. I'm worried sick about my neice and what she might be getting herself into!
Click to expand...


----------



## CastleCreations

princesskayla said:


> Okay- I have got to figure out how to make my qoute pictures smaller. Anywho, I just finished my newest outfit. I am very proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor



Wow! Fantastic job. I'd totally buy that from you... It's gorgeous. Great color choice....and love her tattoos...


----------



## HeatherSue

I should have said that the update I just posted to my TR is the day we meet Chantelle, Disney 4 Me!



teresajoy said:


> Like I said, I've had a pretty stressful week, but something AMAZING happened today!!!!!


Like Tessa and I said "The cat came back the very next day.  Yeah, the cat came back.  We thought he was a goner. But, the cat came back the very next daaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!"    



dean556 said:


> I want to send a special thanks to HeatherSue. yes they have started her on the Lovenox 2x a day.The Dr had a look on his face like why didn't I think of that when I asked him about it,but they still have to wait till the other is mostly out of her system before they can do the stent.
> well I am going to try n get caught up on this thread then go to bed I am so tired but can never fall asleep till 2-3 am.


I'm not a doctor, but I play one on the Disboards.   

Oh my goodness, I am SO glad you mentioned Lovenox to the doctor!  Sometimes people think that doctors know everything, but they are humans too!  I'm glad your mom is doing better.  I'll keep praying for her.



glorib said:


> One of my coworkers sent me this video the other day.  It's a beautiful video of a little boy with Trisomy 18, narrated by his father.  One of my very favorite babies I've ever taken care of had Trisomy 18 and this video was very touching to me, so I thought I'd share.  Be forewarned, though, it's sad and you'll need tissues.
> 
> http://www.ignitermedia.com/products/iv/singles/570/99-Balloons


LOTS of tissues.  



jham said:


> about Bryan Adams!  I remember once my friends and I went to his concert.  We were 15 or 16.  We went early and stalked the hotel he was staying in.  We ended up on an elevator with his manager or publicist or someone You have to be 3 for BBB but some people...uhm...leave that info out when making the ressie.  I was very tempted to do this with Lily on our trip last January because I know she would've been really well behaved for the FGITs but in the end I could not bring myself to lie about her age.  But karma is my friend and we get to go back again in February when she WILL be 3 She better not get a mean FGIT!!!



You are so funny about Bryan Adams!  I caught that picture of you after WW last time in someone else's post.  I just have to say - HA-chachacha!!!!  You will be putting me to some serious shame if you show up looking that great in February!



minnie2 said:


> *???  for all of you who applique.*  I think I had a light bulb moment or maybe a blonde moment it could be either with me
> When appliqueing do you fuse the fabric you want to applique to the main fabric.  ie fuse the mickey head to the tshirt?  Or do you use the fusing to make the Mickey head sturdier but pin it to the shirt?
> 
> I was doing the fuse stuff to the Mickey head to make it stiffer and mining it to the shirt....


I know a really good applique tutorial that explains exactly how to do this, step by step... 



disneymommieof2 said:


> Get the kleenex again! This was on our local news last night and it really hit me. It's Amys Story. Click on view the video:
> http://www.kare11.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=519872
> 
> She also has a blog the link is at the bottom of the linked page.


I think I'm down an entire box now.   



disneymommieof2 said:


> Here's what I stayed up half the night to finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are bodices to twirly jumpers my grams and I are making for sophia and my cousins dd (who just got here today from MI)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls are going to wear them to my cousins grad party tomorrow.
> Grams has the skirt parts all done we just have to "join" the two.


Those are wonderful appliques!! I especially love the horse design. That is so pretty!



disneymommieof2 said:


> I know what you mean sophia turned 2 last friday and dh and I decided it was time to move her to a toddler bed so we're going to get it today and put it together and take down the crib (probably never to be put again) this weekend. We're having our staycation next week we thought it was a good time for this transition. Our babies are growing up!!!


I know what you mean!  I took Sawyer's crib down right after his 2nd birthday and it was so sad knowing we'd never put it back up again.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Nevermind my question earlier...we are off to get x-rays of DS4 arm...I'll let you all know later if we have a break!  Keep your fingers crossed!


I will!



princesskayla said:


> Okay- I have got to figure out how to make my qoute pictures smaller. Anywho, I just finished my newest outfit. I am very proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor


VERY cute!!! I LOVE it!!! The fabrics are wonderful and it's very nicely done!!
ETA:  No wonder I love the fabrics, I just realized I have that butterfly fabric! LOL!



kjbrown said:


> Okay, so my first shirred dress.  How do you guts pronounce that?  I say sheered, but I wonder if it's shirred, like shirt with out the "t".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a couple of pics of a bag I made from a pattern on YCMT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A peek of the inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know none of this is Disney, but the dress was "practice" on fabric I didn't care about.  Didn't want to ruin my good Disney fabric!
> 
> Thanks to all of you awesome Disboutiquers, I have started sewing again.  This dress and bag, and two more dresses complete, just waiting for my model to get back from her grandparent's house for pics!


I say it like shirt, but with a "d" at the end.  

The shirred dress is so cute and the purse looks great!  



teresajoy said:


> Grandma, is doing great. Unless, you ask her, then she's not doing so well at all......
> 
> I hestiated to share this but, I thought I would, partly to explain what's going on with me this week, and maybe to warn any parents out there! I was on Myspace (not a place I go to often, but a friend sent me a message) and happened to check out my 16 year old neices' page. I was SHOCKED to say the least!!! She had VERY suggestive pictures of herself up with some really crude comments from older guys. The whole site was just an attempt to get male attention. And, Heather told me that the title of her site meant something bad, and when I looked it up on one of those slang dictionaries, it really was horrible! I called her Dad (hubby's brother), and he looked at it and was upset. I thought they were going to have her delete her page, but as of today, it was still there. I'm worried sick about my neice and what she might be getting herself into!



 about Grandma!  Yes, she's doing great, but she won't admit it!

I can't believe her myspace page is STILL there!  I wonder if she hoodwinked them into thinking she had erased it!  It makes me sick to think those pictures are still out there for the world to see!


----------



## spongemommie05

jham said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISTY!!! Love ya!!!


Thanks love ya too  



my*2*angels said:


> Just saying HI!!!  I really don't post often, just don't really have the time to keep up!  But I did want to show off my latest project!  Mind you I haven't sewn in like FOREVER, but I ordered this fabric and had to use it!  So here is my first attempt EVER at a pettiskirt!  Be honest and tell me what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need to clip threads, and I am also adding a bow and making a top to go with it!  Maybe soon I can post a pic of Sydni actually wearing it!


way to go that looks great...



disneymommieof2 said:


> That's looks great! And Happy Birthday to Your DS & to You Spongie!!!!
> 
> Nicholas looks really adorable!!


thanks for the b-day wishes



glorib said:


> Yeah, I think that's one of the reasons why the video got to me so much - that family knew how blessed they were to have him for so long, that's why they celebrated each day at his birth time.  The little guy I took care of lived for 11 days, and I know his family absolutely cherished those days they had with him.
> 
> It's easy sometimes to forget or take for granted just how blessed I am.  Then I go to work and take care of a really sick baby or see a video like this one and I am reminded.  I try to remember these things when my kids are driving me crazy.  I know that those families would have given anything to go through the terrible twos and potty training and everything else.


oh sad and i am frustrated with mayson who i am training....



The Moonk's Mom said:


> i am so glad your mom is doing better.  I'll continue to pray for her recovery!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing...makes you want to hold your kids a little tighter and cherish EVERY moment as they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to your little one!  Don't forget to update your signature!
> 
> 
> 
> Yipee!!!  I am so glad you got your kitty back!
> 
> Hope your week is getting better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jealous, I have everything to make one, just not the nerve (or the time right now!)
> 
> 
> So, DS4 decided to dance on our air hockey table the other night while I was folding clothes upstairs...all of a sudden thump!  the screaming and crying...i went down and he would not calm down.  Finally he does. I felt his arm and nothing seems out of wack or broken.  That was Wednesday night.  Yesterday he seemed okay, but today it seems a little swollen and now he has a small bruise on his elbow.  He can move all his fingers just fine, make a fist like I said, yesterday, he was fine.  But now, since he is favoring it, I am worried that he may need to have an x-ray.  DH thinks that he probably just hit it wrong and wants to wait the weekend out. What do you guys think?  He's not crying or anything, just not using that arm a lot.  And he doesn't want me to mess with his arm.


ouch poor guy i hope it all okay



disneymommieof2 said:


> Get the kleenex again! This was on our local news last night and it really hit me. It's Amys Story. Click on view the video:
> http://www.kare11.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=519872
> 
> She also has a blog the link is at the bottom of the linked page.


 wow the courage that people have i just don't know if i could be as brave.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Here's what I stayed up half the night to finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are bodices to twirly jumpers my grams and I are making for sophia and my cousins dd (who just got here today from MI)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls are going to wear them to my cousins grad party tomorrow.
> Grams has the skirt parts all done we just have to "join" the two.


way cute 





princesskayla said:


> Okay- I have got to figure out how to make my qoute pictures smaller. Anywho, I just finished my newest outfit. I am very proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor


CUUUUTTTTEEE i love the colors..



kjbrown said:


> Okay, so my first shirred dress.  How do you guts pronounce that?  I say sheered, but I wonder if it's shirred, like shirt with out the "t".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a couple of pics of a bag I made from a pattern on YCMT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A peek of the inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know none of this is Disney, but the dress was "practice" on fabric I didn't care about.  Didn't want to ruin my good Disney fabric!
> 
> Thanks to all of you awesome Disboutiquers, I have started sewing again.  This dress and bag, and two more dresses complete, just waiting for my model to get back from her grandparent's house for pics!


way to go i have not done shirring yet i am askeered 



HeatherSue said:


> I am SO far behind!  We've had a pretty busy week, so I haven't had much computer time.  The time I've been online has been spent writing my trip report.  So, here I am to shamelessly plug my TR.
> 
> I UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT!
> 
> Part 23 is the beginning of this installment.


i still need to read the 
1st part...


----------



## MtnMomma

Hello! I have been a long time "window shopper"  
I started sewing about the same time I began planning our October Disney trip so I naturally became addicted to this forum! I have learned so much from all of you and have gotten lots of great inspiration (and also making me aware of YCMT- what a great place!!!). I am basically making all my 2 year olds clothes these days and she is even going to have to change during the day to wear all of the outfits I have planned for our trip  
So thanks for getting me hooked on such a great hobby!

I recently upgraded to an Embroidery Machine with the design software. I was wondering a site where you guys get so many of these Disney machine applique designs? I realize that you may need to PM this "sensitive" info

Thanks!
MtnMomma


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

MtnMomma said:


> Hello! I have been a long time "window shopper"
> I started sewing about the same time I began planning our October Disney trip so I naturally became addicted to this forum! I have learned so much from all of you and have gotten lots of great inspiration (and also making me aware of YCMT- what a great place!!!). I am basically making all my 2 year olds clothes these days and she is even going to have to change during the day to wear all of the outfits I have planned for our trip
> So thanks for getting me hooked on such a great hobby!
> 
> I recently upgraded to an Embroidery Machine with the design software. I was wondering a site where you guys get so many of these Disney machine applique designs? I realize that you may need to PM this "sensitive" info
> 
> Thanks!
> MtnMomma




Can't wait to see some pics of your creations!


----------



## HeatherSue

spongemommie05 said:


> way to go i have not done shirring yet i am askeered
> 
> i still need to read the
> 1st part...


Happy birthday, Misty!!!   

I read your entire trip report and commented on it and everything...but, you know, you don't need to feel guilty that you haven't read mine.  



MtnMomma said:


> Hello! I have been a long time "window shopper"
> I started sewing about the same time I began planning our October Disney trip so I naturally became addicted to this forum! I have learned so much from all of you and have gotten lots of great inspiration (and also making me aware of YCMT- what a great place!!!). I am basically making all my 2 year olds clothes these days and she is even going to have to change during the day to wear all of the outfits I have planned for our trip
> So thanks for getting me hooked on such a great hobby!
> 
> I recently upgraded to an Embroidery Machine with the design software. I was wondering a site where you guys get so many of these Disney machine applique designs? I realize that you may need to PM this "sensitive" info
> 
> Thanks!
> MtnMomma



  I don't have an embroidery machine, so I can't help you there.  But, we're glad to have you here!  Please post pictures of the things you've made!


----------



## princesskayla

kjbrown said:


> Okay, so my first shirred dress.  How do you guts pronounce that?  I say sheered, but I wonder if it's shirred, like shirt with out the "t".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a couple of pics of a bag I made from a pattern on YCMT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A peek of the inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know none of this is Disney, but the dress was "practice" on fabric I didn't care about.  Didn't want to ruin my good Disney fabric!
> 
> Thanks to all of you awesome Disboutiquers, I have started sewing again.  This dress and bag, and two more dresses complete, just waiting for my model to get back from her grandparent's house for pics!



I love your creations.I am impressed with your shirring technique. That was very good,and I really like the color combination that was used with the bags. I am the same way about my Disney fabric. I have a ton of it sitting in my sewing room,but I don't want to mes it up!!! However, I have to start getting into it. My Disney trip is in 45 short days and I have a ton of ideas for my outfits.


----------



## minnie2

eeyore3847 said:


> you fuse the mickey head straight to the shirt/fabric you want it on to. then you applique... you have to use a stabilizer on the back of the tshirt/fabric to give it stability while appliqing...


 AH that is what I did wrong!  Ok need to get some more supplies before I make another one.  I put backing on the Mickey head and pinned it to the shirt and then stitched.



spongemommie05 said:


> he definately is happy with it ... Happy Birthday to your lil one,,, We share a Birthday


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



my*2*angels said:


> Just saying HI!!!  I really don't post often, just don't really have the time to keep up!  But I did want to show off my latest project!  Mind you I haven't sewn in like FOREVER, but I ordered this fabric and had to use it!  So here is my first attempt EVER at a pettiskirt!  Be honest and tell me what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need to clip threads, and I am also adding a bow and making a top to go with it!  Maybe soon I can post a pic of Sydni actually wearing it!


IT came out great!  I really want to try one!  



LisaZoe said:


> Fuse to the appliqué fabric, cut out the shape, remove the backing paper and fuse to the tshirt. If you're doing satin stitch around the edge, definitely use stabilizer behind the appliqué. The stabilizer goes inside of the tee so you have these layers: appliqué fabric, fusible, teeshirt and then stabilizer. If you haven't tried already, I'd suggest using an open-toe presser foot or whatever comes with your machine that is made for appliqué. Mine is clear plastic and has a small raised area that allows the satin stitch to pass under it without getting caught up. The regular sewing foot can work but too often my work gets hung up and the stitching bunches. The plastic presser foot helps me keep the stitches much smoother.
> 
> I think it looks great!


Thanks!  You ROCK!   So ok I screwed up my 1st applique but he is happy so I guess that is all that counts he'll never know it is wrong 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Happy Birthday to your little one!  Don't forget to update your signature!
> 
> so, DS4 decided to dance on our air hockey table the other night while I was folding clothes upstairs...all of a sudden thump!  the screaming and crying...i went down and he would not calm down.  Finally he does. I felt his arm and nothing seems out of wack or broken.  That was Wednesday night.  Yesterday he seemed okay, but today it seems a little swollen and now he has a small bruise on his elbow.  He can move all his fingers just fine, make a fist like I said, yesterday, he was fine.  But now, since he is favoring it, I am worried that he may need to have an x-ray.  DH thinks that he probably just hit it wrong and wants to wait the weekend out. What do you guys think?  He's not crying or anything, just not using that arm a lot.  And he doesn't want me to mess with his arm.


Will do!
Take him in!  It can't hurt..  When I was in 3rd grade some silly boy had the nerve to tell me that boys were faster then girls on bikes.  Yeah right!!!  Any way so I raced him and I was winning until I went flying on and uneven sidewalk.  Well my mom said you can move your fingers and still use it and it doesn't look swollen.  So for 3+ days she did nothing and then all of the sudden bam it swelled like a balloon!  Turns out I broke it and spent the summer in a cast.  Darn boy it was all his fault for challenging me!   



disneymommieof2 said:


> Here's what I stayed up half the night to finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are bodices to twirly jumpers my grams and I are making for sophia and my cousins dd (who just got here today from MI)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls are going to wear them to my cousins grad party tomorrow.
> Grams has the skirt parts all done we just have to "join" the two.


They look GREAT!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

teresajoy said:


> Like I said, I've had a pretty stressful week, but something AMAZING happened today!!!!!
> 
> 
> You all might remember that while we were in Florida, 2 1/2 months ago, our cat ran away? So, we got a new little kitten about a month ago. Well, today, we got a phone call from someone who had found our cat!!!!!     I have NO idea what he had been doing for the last 2 1/2 months, but we got him back tonight, and he looks great!!! I thought he woudl be skinny and flea infested, but he doesn't look any different than when we lost him. Although, he does look HUGE to us now, compared to our little kitten!!! I combed him out with a flea comb, and didn't even find any fleas or ticks on him. We brought him into the house, and he came out of the carrier, and went right to the kitchen where his food is! He is now in his old spot, underneath the computer desk, next to my feet!!!! It's like he was never gone!!! Foxie, our new kitten doesn't quite know what to think of him though!!! He keeps running up to him looking at him, then one f them will growl, and Foxie runs away. Then, he'll sneak back up to him really slowly. They both keep giving me looks that seem to say, "What the heck is HE doing in my house?!"
> 
> We are pretty pleased to have him home! I am just so shocked!!! I thought for sure he was dead!!! I'm really glad we keep nametags on our cats!
> 
> Now, if we can just get him to stay inside form now on!!! He is already meowing to be let outside!!!!



Sorry that you have been having a stressful week..hope things get better for you soon.  Glad that you found your cat! 



dean556 said:


> I want to say thank you for all the prayers. My mom is doing much much better.They moved her from ICU to the main floor today.They are shooting for next Friday for a surgery date,her BP is good and her sugar is back to normal.She is talking up a storm just like her normal self. If she is still doing good I told dd that I would start on her school clothes Saturday.
> I want to send a special thanks to HeatherSue. yes they have started her on the Lovenox 2x a day.The Dr had a look on his face like why didn't I think of that when I asked him about it,but they still have to wait till the other is mostly out of her system before they can do the stent.
> well I am going to try n get caught up on this thread then go to bed I am so tired but can never fall asleep till 2-3 am.



Glad that your mom is doing much better..will continue to send prayers her way.



glorib said:


> One of my coworkers sent me this video the other day.  It's a beautiful video of a little boy with Trisomy 18, narrated by his father.  One of my very favorite babies I've ever taken care of had Trisomy 18 and this video was very touching to me, so I thought I'd share.  Be forewarned, though, it's sad and you'll need tissues.
> 
> http://www.ignitermedia.com/products/iv/singles/570/99-Balloons



I just watch the video...it is so sad! 



DesigningMouse said:


> I have two of the 1034's and I LOVE them!!!  It's an excellent serger.  I've done every fabric imaginable on it including leather.  I have two of them because at one point I had to put it in the shop for maintenance and the repair lady got sick so I needed a back up to finish orders.  I got the White Speedylock as a back up but never liked it much.  I complained about it so much that one day DH came home w/the second Brother serger.  I very highly recommend it and everyone I know that has one loves it.





jham said:


> I have this serger and I LOVE it.  I bought it a Walmart.com for basically the same price.  I have used it a lot and I really  it.



Thanks for the positive review...I am going to order it from Amazon tonight and hopefully will have it next Wednesday!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> How cute!  I love the designs!
> 
> and I LOVE Bryan adams!  I would stand in line to meet him!  I still have some of his cd's!
> 
> HFCS-free shopping!
> We went to Trader Joes again and found some food without HFCS and it wasn't really expensive.  In fact, the peanut butter was much cheaper than the popular brands and so was their yummy hazelnut spread!  We also got some Strawberry jam, cans of corn, soda, and a few other things.  I am really loving that store right now!



I wish we have a Trader Joes around here!



jham said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISTY!!! Love ya!!!



Happy Birthday!!!



my*2*angels said:


> I know I need to clip threads, and I am also adding a bow and making a top to go with it!  Maybe soon I can post a pic of Sydni actually wearing it!



That looks GREAT!! 




disneymommieof2 said:


> Here's what I stayed up half the night to finish:



That is so cute!!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Nevermind my question earlier...we are off to get x-rays of DS4 arm...I'll let you all know later if we have a break!  Keep your fingers crossed!



I hope he is OK!  Keep us updated.



princesskayla said:


> Okay- I have got to figure out how to make my qoute pictures smaller. Anywho, I just finished my newest outfit. I am very proud of it.



I love, love, love this set!!!  What pattern did you use for the skirt?



kjbrown said:


> Okay, so my first shirred dress.  How do you guts pronounce that?  I say sheered, but I wonder if it's shirred, like shirt with out the "t".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A



Love the dress and the bag!  I have not tried shirring yet...but after seeing all the beautiful shirred top/dress, I think I am going to try it this weekend after I finish my dd's birthday dress!



HeatherSue said:


> I am SO far behind!  We've had a pretty busy week, so I haven't had much computer time.  The time I've been online has been spent writing my trip report.  So, here I am to shamelessly plug my TR.
> 
> I UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT!
> 
> 
> Part 23 is the beginning of this installment.



I just read it..and love your report and now I am waiting for Teresa's next installment.


----------



## SallyfromDE

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Anyone here has any experience with the Brother 1034D serger - (it's this one from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Brother-1034D...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1216987696&sr=8-1)
> 
> DH said last night that I can buy one...so I am shopping around.
> 
> THanks!



I have that one. I had a little trouble at first trying to get the tension right. But finally figured out my mistake. I haven't had to change the thread yet tho'.  But I like it. 



princesskayla said:


> Okay- I have got to figure out how to make my qoute pictures smaller. Anywho, I just finished my newest outfit. I am very proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor



This is really wonderful!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Good news!  The arm is not broken.   But the doctor said that there is a lot of swelling on his elbow and that Monday we will be doing another x-ray after a weekend of motrin and ice packs.  So, Monday we will go back again.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Good news!  The arm is not broken.   But the doctor said that there is a lot of swelling on his elbow and that Monday we will be doing another x-ray after a weekend of motrin and ice packs.  So, Monday we will go back again.



Thank Goodness


----------



## Twins+2more

princesskayla said:


> Okay- I have got to figure out how to make my qoute pictures smaller. Anywho, I just finished my newest outfit. I am very proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor



This is darling...LOVE the colors, love the bow flops, ADORE the lil girl.


----------



## minnie2

princesskayla said:


> My little boy, Kyler, is 6 tomorrow!!! I cannot believe it has been six years since he was born. Happy Birthday to your sweet baby. I also love his outfit. It is hard to do things for boys but I really like that one!! The fabric is perfect and good job on the Mickey head appilque.


 Happy Early Bday to Kyler!  Great name! Mine is Kyle!  
I think I got that fabric at hancock...



princesskayla said:


> Okay- I have got to figure out how to make my qoute pictures smaller. Anywho, I just finished my newest outfit. I am very proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor


Great color combo!  It came out really really cute!



kjbrown said:


> Okay, so my first shirred dress.  How do you guts pronounce that?  I say sheered, but I wonder if it's shirred, like shirt with out the "t".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a couple of pics of a bag I made from a pattern on YCMT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A peek of the inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know none of this is Disney, but the dress was "practice" on fabric I didn't care about.  Didn't want to ruin my good Disney fabric!
> 
> Thanks to all of you awesome Disboutiquers, I have started sewing again.  This dress and bag, and two more dresses complete, just waiting for my model to get back from her grandparent's house for pics!


Great job with the shirring!  Love the bag I may have to check that one out!  



HeatherSue said:


> I should have said that the update I just posted to my TR is the day we meet Chantelle, Disney 4 Me!
> 
> I know a really good applique tutorial that explains exactly how to do this, step by step...
> 
> 
> about Grandma!  Yes, she's doing great, but she won't admit it!


Need to read the latest TR.  
I did check out the Tutorial but I am SO bad at fallowing direction!  I have to just do it!  So feel free to take the drive over to Chicago and show me 1st hand because I am so BAD at fallowing directions!  
glad to hear your Grandma is doing better!


----------



## princesskayla

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I love, love, love this set!!!  What pattern did you use for the skirt?



I used YCMT layered tulle skirt. The construction was very easy and it didn't take much material. However, it was kind of complicated to get the bottom layers ruffled and attached to the drop waist. I just sewed and prayed!!! 






The Moonk's Mom said:


> Good news!  The arm is not broken.   But the doctor said that there is a lot of swelling on his elbow and that Monday we will be doing another x-ray after a weekend of motrin and ice packs.  So, Monday we will go back again.



Glad to hear that.   Aren't you relieved to get it checked out than to worry about it all weekend!!


----------



## princesskayla

Oh - I forgot to add....

I paid off my Disney trip today!!!    

Wilderness Lodge here I come - with plenty of Disney customs in tow!!!


----------



## princesskayla

minnie2 said:


> Happy Early Bday to Kyler!  Great name! Mine is Kyle!
> I think I got that fabric at hancock...



That's funny. Their birthdays are one day apart and their names are one letter apart. Great minds think alike!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Elvis33 said:


> Nothing fancy, but I trimmed the sleeves with fur and also used it on the hat. During the parade Mrs. Claus looked right at my DD and said "I love your shirt" DD was thrilled about that.


Ohh that is cute!!!  How sweet that Mrs. Claus commented on it. 



heath-and-javens-mom said:


> I hardley ever get on this thread anymore due to my inability to do anything creative and I am very jealous of all your talents! LOL
> Anywho- I just wanted to give a HUGE thank you to all that participated in "THE BIG GIVE" to my dear friend Alicia (and Isabelle). You guys are truely amazing and I think what you have done for her family is wonderful.
> Just wanted to let you know that you and your creations are appreciated.


  Aww thank you!!!!!  Hey, Alicia sure had fun up at your house!!!  It looked like you guys were having so much fun. Oh and those fried green tomatoes and fried zuccini looked YUMMY......!!!!!!!



Stephres said:


> Yes, that would be cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a sweatshirt with a Christmas tree and mickey head button ornaments is cute too!


  Oh yeah, I remember these Steph...so cute!!!  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my creation of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement!
> 
> Patterns are on sale at Hobby Lobby for $1.99 so I bought a few today.  We will see if I can figure them out!


  Oh that is so cute!!!!



livndisney said:


> I learned to surf off Manhattan and Redondo Beaches. (My brothers are all older and surfing was their version of babysitting LOL)


  Ohhh I miss Manhattan Beach so much!!!  I grew up there and lived at the beach EVERYDAY just about!!!  Did you ever eat at El Sombero on Manhattan Ave??  The BEST Mexican food ever!!!!!  I am so homesick!!!!  I miss the ocean!!  



teresajoy said:


> YES! YES I DID!!!
> 
> I hope to see you on your next Michgan trip though!!


  Thanks Teresa, definitely!!!  I already wanna go back!!!  LOL



teresajoy said:


> Like I said, I've had a pretty stressful week, but something AMAZING happened today!!!!!!!!


  How awesome is that....I started singing the same song your sister did..."the cat came back....the very next day"...hahahahah!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

princesskayla said:


> Okay- I have got to figure out how to make my qoute pictures smaller. Anywho, I just finished my newest outfit. I am very proud of it.


That is so cute!! I love the color combination.



teresajoy said:


> I hestiated to share this but, I thought I would, partly to explain what's going on with me this week, and maybe to warn any parents out there! I was on Myspace (not a place I go to often, but a friend sent me a message) and happened to check out my 16 year old neices' page. I was SHOCKED to say the least!!! She had VERY suggestive pictures of herself up with some really crude comments from older guys. The whole site was just an attempt to get male attention. And, Heather told me that the title of her site meant something bad, and when I looked it up on one of those slang dictionaries, it really was horrible! I called her Dad (hubby's brother), and he looked at it and was upset. I thought they were going to have her delete her page, but as of today, it was still there. I'm worried sick about my neice and what she might be getting herself into!


 I have a cousin that is doing the same thing with her MySpace page and my neice is the one helping her set it up. They are both only 13!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Good news! The arm is not broken.  But the doctor said that there is a lot of swelling on his elbow and that Monday we will be doing another x-ray after a weekend of motrin and ice packs. So, Monday we will go back again.


 That is wonderful news!!!


----------



## princesskayla

Does any one know a current YCMT coupon? How do you get those coupon codes?


----------



## jenga1030

princesskayla,

My kids and I were looking at your cute clothes and your neighborhood looks exactly like ours!  Then we checked and you are in Georgia!  You must not be far from us!


----------



## billwendy

HI , 

I think a while ago someone had posted some jeans that they had maybe cut off under the knee and then sewn a stripwork pant leg onto? Im thinking of doing this for eliz, but would love to see it again (cant find it in our photobucket acct) and know to measure for it....thanks!!


----------



## mytwotinks

glorib said:


> Are Denise and I the only ones in the KC area?  If there are any others or for any of you lurkers are from KC - Missouri Sewing Machine is having a Christmas in July Sale through tomorrow - I haven't been to check it out yet, but it sounds like a good one!  I think 40% off cabinets and lots of other stuff on sale, too!



Cool!  I'll have to remember that for next July.  It's not going to happen this year!


----------



## lovesdumbo

princesskayla said:


> Okay- I have got to figure out how to make my qoute pictures smaller. Anywho, I just finished my newest outfit. I am very proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor


Great job!  Love the fabrics and matching flip flops!



kjbrown said:


> Okay, so my first shirred dress.  How do you guts pronounce that?  I say sheered, but I wonder if it's shirred, like shirt with out the "t".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a couple of pics of a bag I made from a pattern on YCMT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A peek of the inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know none of this is Disney, but the dress was "practice" on fabric I didn't care about.  Didn't want to ruin my good Disney fabric!
> 
> Thanks to all of you awesome Disboutiquers, I have started sewing again.  This dress and bag, and two more dresses complete, just waiting for my model to get back from her grandparent's house for pics!


Cute dress and I love your bag!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Probably not...I tried to fly to Vegas this February and got snowed out.  I'm afraid to tell DD that we are going to Disney and then having to cancel cuz of snow...plus I'd love an adult weekend.  My DH works nights so I'm like a single mom during the week.  I don't get very much "adult" time.
> 
> 
> But hey, if I don't bring my child...I can help out with yours!!!


I'm hoping I won't need help with an almost 10yo.   Leaving the others at home with DH.  BUT....it would be fun to have a friend on the trip!



teresajoy said:


> I hestiated to share this but, I thought I would, partly to explain what's going on with me this week, and maybe to warn any parents out there! I was on Myspace (not a place I go to often, but a friend sent me a message) and happened to check out my 16 year old neices' page. I was SHOCKED to say the least!!! She had VERY suggestive pictures of herself up with some really crude comments from older guys. The whole site was just an attempt to get male attention. And, Heather told me that the title of her site meant something bad, and when I looked it up on one of those slang dictionaries, it really was horrible! I called her Dad (hubby's brother), and he looked at it and was upset. I thought they were going to have her delete her page, but as of today, it was still there. I'm worried sick about my neice and what she might be getting herself into!


 How scary!  



MtnMomma said:


> Hello! I have been a long time "window shopper"
> I started sewing about the same time I began planning our October Disney trip so I naturally became addicted to this forum! I have learned so much from all of you and have gotten lots of great inspiration (and also making me aware of YCMT- what a great place!!!). I am basically making all my 2 year olds clothes these days and she is even going to have to change during the day to wear all of the outfits I have planned for our trip
> So thanks for getting me hooked on such a great hobby!
> 
> I recently upgraded to an Embroidery Machine with the design software. I was wondering a site where you guys get so many of these Disney machine applique designs? I realize that you may need to PM this "sensitive" info
> 
> Thanks!
> MtnMomma


Welcome!  I don't have an Embroidery Machine.  Hope you'll post some photos of your creations.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Good news!  The arm is not broken.   But the doctor said that there is a lot of swelling on his elbow and that Monday we will be doing another x-ray after a weekend of motrin and ice packs.  So, Monday we will go back again.


Glad there's not break!  Hope the motrin & ice help the swelling go down.


----------



## tadamom

jenga1030 said:


> princesskayla,
> 
> My kids and I were looking at your cute clothes and your neighborhood looks exactly like ours!  Then we checked and you are in Georgia!  You must not be far from us!



I may have already asked you ladies this but where in Georgia are you located?  I am in the Sandy Springs/Roswell area.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Hi ladies.  I know this is off topic but I also know that there are some dieting ladies on here.  I don't know if you subscribe to Hungry Girl but there were some fun sundae ideas on there today.  Here you go:

 Gimme S'more Sundae

PER SERVING (entire sundae): 175 calories, 2g fat, 109mg sodium, 38.5g carbs, 4g fiber, 24g sugars, 3.5g protein -- POINTS® value 3* 

S'mores and ice cream?!? Prepare yourself for chocolatey graham-tastic marshmallow mania! 

Ingredients: 
1/2 cup Breyers Double Churn Free French Chocolate fat-free ice cream 
2 tbsp. Jet-Puffed Marshmallow Creme (only 1 tbsp. will actually end up on your sundae), room temperature 
2 low-fat honey graham crackers (half a sheet), lightly crushed 
1 tsp. min i semi-sweet chocolate chips 
4 tbsp. Fat Free Reddi-wip 

Directions: 
Place ice cream in a dessert bowl. Set aside. Carefully place marshmallow creme into one of the bottom corners of a Ziploc baggie. Use scissors to snip a tiny hole from the outside end of that corner, and squeeze 1 tbsp. of the creme (the rest will stick to the bag!) over your ice cream in a drizzle. Then top with the graham cracker pieces and chocolate chips. Finish it all off with a generous squirt of the Reddi-wip. Enjoy! 

MAKES 1 SERVING 

HG Tip! If your marshmallow creme is less-than-fresh or fridge temperature, warm creme in the microwave for about 10 - 15 seconds (just long enough to soften it).  





  Pumpkin Pie Sundae

PER SERVING (entire sundae): 136 calories, 1g fat, 98mg sodium, 30g carbs, 3.5g fiber, 16.5g sugars, 3.5g protein -- POINTS® value 2* 

It's no-guilt frozen pumpkin pie in a bowl... WOOHOO! 

Ingredients: 
1/2 cup Breyers Double Churn Free Creamy Vanilla fat-free ice cream 
1 tbsp. canned pure pumpkin 
1/8 tsp. pumpkin pie spice 
2 low-fat honey graham crackers (half a sheet), lightly crushed 
4 tbsp. Fat Free Reddi-wip 

Directions: 
Place ice cream in a small dessert bowl, and allow it to thaw just slightly (a few minutes). Then stir in the pump kin and pumpkin pie spice until thoroughly mixed. Place bowl in the freezer for 30 minutes to allow the ice cream to firm up. Then top with the Redd-wip, followed by the crushed graham crackers. Enjoy! 

MAKES 1 SERVING  





  HG Style Hot Fudge 'n Brownie Sundae

PER SERVING (entire sundae): 190 calories, 2g fat, 116mg sodium, 41g carbs, 4.5g fiber, 27g sugars, 4g protein -- POINTS® value 3* 

Chocolate, chocolate, chocolate... and MORE chocolate. AHHHHHHHH! 

Ingredients: 
1/2 cup Breyers Double Churn Free French Chocolate fat-free ice cream 
2 tbsp. Fat Free Reddi-wip 
1 tbsp. traditional fudge brownie mix 
2 tsp. Hershey's Lite chocolate syrup 
1 tsp. mini semi-sweet chocolate chips 
1/2 tsp. fat-free liquid egg sub stitute (like Original Egg Beaters)

Directions: 
Place brownie mix in a small microwave-safe dish (like a ramekin). Add egg substitute and 1/2 tsp. water, and mix well. Microwave for 45 seconds, and then let sit for 5 minutes. Then, use a fork to break it up and crumble into brownie bits (use your fingers, too -- just make sure your hands are clean!). Place ice cream in a dessert dish, and top with brownie bits. Set aside. 

Place chocolate chips in a small microwave-safe dish, and cover with syrup. Microwave for 45 seconds, and then mix well. Pour sauce over the brownie bits and ice cream. Dig in!!!

MAKES 1 SERVING


----------



## jenga1030

I am in Gainesville, not too far from your area!


----------



## princesskayla

tadamom said:


> I may have already asked you ladies this but where in Georgia are you located?  I am in the Sandy Springs/Roswell area.



I am in Cumming. We might need to plan an Atlanta area mini Disboutiquers meeting!!


----------



## MegaWoman

I've been in a funk the last couple of days - we've had the wettest summer in a while and I suffer from seasonal affective disorder, so not only do the winters suck, but this summer has been awful too.  
So I went out with the kids today, I really felt awful not bringing them to the playground, but I need to have my eyebrows done.  (FYI I have them threaded)  So I went to a grocery store that I don't have in my town (Longo's for you GTA'ers out there) and I found the dark chocolate peanut butter that you have all been raving about!  I didn't think that I would find it in Canada - and DING-DONG that stuff is good.       Not completely mood altering, but five-dancing-banana good!
I have a fun-filled day with the in-laws tomorrow (there is sarcasm dripping from every word there), and I think that DH maybe feels guilty that we have to go up there, so I may be able to head over to the USA for some fabric shopping on Sunday.  (My friends all say that I win the cr@ppy in-laws prize)
OK rant over.  I will now eat a spoonful of heaven . . .

Stephanie


----------



## CastleCreations

Sorry I haven't been around lately, we're so busy these days...I managed to print up my door signs for the cruise and I'm working on finishing the outfits. Also I made a special door sign just for Mom..what do you think..


----------



## luvinyou

MegaWoman said:


> I've been in a funk the last couple of days - we've had the wettest summer in a while and I suffer from seasonal affective disorder, so not only do the winters suck, but this summer has been awful too.
> So I went out with the kids today, I really felt awful not bringing them to the playground, but I need to have my eyebrows done.  (FYI I have them threaded)  So I went to a grocery store that I don't have in my town (*Longo's for you GTA'ers out there) and I found the dark chocolate peanut butter that you have all been raving about! * I didn't think that I would find it in Canada - and DING-DONG that stuff is good.       Not completely mood altering, but five-dancing-banana good!
> I have a fun-filled day with the in-laws tomorrow (there is sarcasm dripping from every word there), and I think that DH maybe feels guilty that we have to go up there, so I may be able to head over to the USA for some fabric shopping on Sunday.  (My friends all say that I win the cr@ppy in-laws prize)
> OK rant over.  I will now eat a spoonful of heaven . . .
> 
> Stephanie



Seriously, Longos has it?!?  I will have to check it out tomorrow when I go on my fabric run!


----------



## livndisney

CastleCreations said:


> Sorry I haven't been around lately, we're so busy these days...I managed to print up my door signs for the cruise and I'm working on finishing the outfits. Also I made a special door sign just for Mom..what do you think..




Elise, sweetie.......

I am worried about you


----------



## Flea

doh - I must of taken too long with all my multiquotes as they have disappeared on me  

Teresa - YAY for the kitty coming back. That is fantastic news 

I love all the Europe photos and I love the pillowcase autograph pics. What a fun idea  might just have to add that to my idea folder  

To the person who made the PETTI - well done  you done a brilliant job. I really want to make one but I'm too scared  


It's funny hearing you guys say "fannypacks" as it obviously means something different there than it does here hehe  

Thank you all for the kind words about my knitting. I do love to knit and as we are in winter here (and today in the middle of a big storm - aparantly the worse in a decade) I like to snuggle up in bed with my knitting. 

I feel lost without my laptop. I keep missing stuff. Hopefully I'll get one soon (maybe I can hint for DH to get one for my birthday next week  )

anyway my goal for this week is to be able to check in on the disboutique thread once a day so I can keep in touch  I'm back in planning mode for our trip again  yayayayayayay


----------



## Flea

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my creation of the day.




OMG look how cute she is


----------



## mytwotinks

livndisney said:


> Elise, sweetie.......
> 
> I am worried about you



I'm afraid our friend here, may be a stalker!


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


> HI ,
> 
> I think a while ago someone had posted some jeans that they had maybe cut off under the knee and then sewn a stripwork pant leg onto? Im thinking of doing this for eliz, but would love to see it again (cant find it in our photobucket acct) and know to measure for it....thanks!!








These were super easy to make:

1) I cut off the jeans and measured around.

2) I made a-shaped strips with the bottom two inches wider than the top. I took the measurement around the jeans and divided by the number of strips I wanted and added an inch for a half inch seam allowance. 

3) I added a ruffle on the bottom and at the seam and ric rac.


----------



## ncmomof2

Here are my outfits for the day.  I used a pattern for this one.  It was touch and go at times on the shirt but it turned out ok.  I am going to add a  ruffle to the shirt though.





This one turned out ok but I would make it longer next time and do the straps different






I love all the pictures of Europe!  I am so jealous.  Canada is the only country I have been in outside the US   Someday...


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

ncmomof2 said:


>



You have made some really great outfits, and your dd is just so cute!!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I am in the market for an emboirdery machine but don't know a whole lot about them.  i am looking for suggestions on a good machine at a reasonable price.  I do want to be able to purchase designs form like ebay.  Are all machines able to support those files or is it certain ones?  Please ladies, all advice is welcome aqnd appreciated!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> 1.)Like Tessa and I said "The cat came back the very next day.  Yeah, the cat came back.  We thought he was a goner. But, the cat came back the very next daaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!"
> 2.) about Grandma!  Yes, she's doing great, but she won't admit it!
> 
> 3.)I can't believe her myspace page is STILL there!  I wonder if she hoodwinked them into thinking she had erased it!  It makes me sick to think those pictures are still out there for the world to see!


1.)  That's what we've been singing too! 
2.)Poor Grandma, having such grand daughters as us! 
3.)  I don't get it. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Good news!  The arm is not broken.   But the doctor said that there is a lot of swelling on his elbow and that Monday we will be doing another x-ray after a weekend of motrin and ice packs.  So, Monday we will go back again.


YEAH!!!! I hope the motrin takes away the pain and swelling for him. 



MouseTriper said:


> Thanks Teresa, definitely!!!  I already wanna go back!!!  LOL
> 
> How awesome is that....I started singing the same song your sister did..."the cat came back....the very next day"...hahahahah!!!


A fall trip would be gorgeous! 


Tinka_Belle said:


> That is so cute!! I love the color combination.
> 
> I have a cousin that is doing the same thing with her MySpace page and my neice is the one helping her set it up. They are both only 13!!
> :


What are the parents of these kids thinking??? THIRTEEN!!! That's still a baby! 



CastleCreations said:


> Sorry I haven't been around lately, we're so busy these days...I managed to print up my door signs for the cruise and I'm working on finishing the outfits. Also I made a special door sign just for Mom..what do you think..


  Perfect Elisa! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my outfits for the day.  I used a pattern for this one.  It was touch and go at times on the shirt but it turned out ok.  I am going to add a  ruffle to the shirt though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one turned out ok but I would make it longer next time and do the straps different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the pictures of Europe!  I am so jealous.  Canada is the only country I have been in outside the US   Someday...



Both tops are so cute!!!!!


Hey, did I miss our daily trip with Tour Guide Karen today??? Where is she??


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> These were super easy to make:
> 
> 1) I cut off the jeans and measured around.
> 
> 2) I made a-shaped strips with the bottom two inches wider than the top. I took the measurement around the jeans and divided by the number of strips I wanted and added an inch for a half inch seam allowance.
> 
> 3) I added a ruffle on the bottom and at the seam and ric rac.



YES  = those are the ones, thank you soooooo much!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Theresa-I have no idea what my aunt and sister are thinking. I couldn't imagine allowing my child to "advertise" herself.


----------



## teresajoy

Tinka_Belle said:


> Theresa-I have no idea what my aunt and sister are thinking. I couldn't imagine allowing my child to "advertise" herself.



It's a scary world, parents need to be cautious! Hopefully they will all come to their senses soon!!!



I bet you guys are wondering what I'm doing up so late, 


No????  

Oh well, I'll tell you anyway!!!

I updated my Trip Report!!! It's the day we meet Chantell!!!! 

I'm off to bed, but in the morning, I can read Heather's version of the day!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I am a page late But, I too am a Georgia girl.  I am up here in good ol' Rockmart.  Havnt heard of it you say yeah its a tiny town!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

princesskayla said:


> Does any one know a current YCMT coupon? How do you get those coupon codes?



I don't believe there is one out right now - there was one just recently.   If you sign up for the newsletter, they will occasionally send you coupon codes.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi ladies.  I know this is off topic but I also know that there are some dieting ladies on here.  I don't know if you subscribe to Hungry Girl but there were some fun sundae ideas on there today.  Here you go:
> 
> Gimme S'more Sundae
> 
> PER SERVING (entire sundae): 175 calories, 2g fat, 109mg sodium, 38.5g carbs, 4g fiber, 24g sugars, 3.5g protein -- POINTS® value 3*
> 
> S'mores and ice cream?!? Prepare yourself for chocolatey graham-tastic marshmallow mania!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1/2 cup Breyers Double Churn Free French Chocolate fat-free ice cream
> 2 tbsp. Jet-Puffed Marshmallow Creme (only 1 tbsp. will actually end up on your sundae), room temperature
> 2 low-fat honey graham crackers (half a sheet), lightly crushed
> 1 tsp. min i semi-sweet chocolate chips
> 4 tbsp. Fat Free Reddi-wip
> 
> Directions:
> Place ice cream in a dessert bowl. Set aside. Carefully place marshmallow creme into one of the bottom corners of a Ziploc baggie. Use scissors to snip a tiny hole from the outside end of that corner, and squeeze 1 tbsp. of the creme (the rest will stick to the bag!) over your ice cream in a drizzle. Then top with the graham cracker pieces and chocolate chips. Finish it all off with a generous squirt of the Reddi-wip. Enjoy!
> 
> MAKES 1 SERVING
> 
> HG Tip! If your marshmallow creme is less-than-fresh or fridge temperature, warm creme in the microwave for about 10 - 15 seconds (just long enough to soften it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Pie Sundae
> 
> PER SERVING (entire sundae): 136 calories, 1g fat, 98mg sodium, 30g carbs, 3.5g fiber, 16.5g sugars, 3.5g protein -- POINTS® value 2*
> 
> It's no-guilt frozen pumpkin pie in a bowl... WOOHOO!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1/2 cup Breyers Double Churn Free Creamy Vanilla fat-free ice cream
> 1 tbsp. canned pure pumpkin
> 1/8 tsp. pumpkin pie spice
> 2 low-fat honey graham crackers (half a sheet), lightly crushed
> 4 tbsp. Fat Free Reddi-wip
> 
> Directions:
> Place ice cream in a small dessert bowl, and allow it to thaw just slightly (a few minutes). Then stir in the pump kin and pumpkin pie spice until thoroughly mixed. Place bowl in the freezer for 30 minutes to allow the ice cream to firm up. Then top with the Redd-wip, followed by the crushed graham crackers. Enjoy!
> 
> MAKES 1 SERVING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HG Style Hot Fudge 'n Brownie Sundae
> 
> PER SERVING (entire sundae): 190 calories, 2g fat, 116mg sodium, 41g carbs, 4.5g fiber, 27g sugars, 4g protein -- POINTS® value 3*
> 
> Chocolate, chocolate, chocolate... and MORE chocolate. AHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1/2 cup Breyers Double Churn Free French Chocolate fat-free ice cream
> 2 tbsp. Fat Free Reddi-wip
> 1 tbsp. traditional fudge brownie mix
> 2 tsp. Hershey's Lite chocolate syrup
> 1 tsp. mini semi-sweet chocolate chips
> 1/2 tsp. fat-free liquid egg sub stitute (like Original Egg Beaters)
> 
> Directions:
> Place brownie mix in a small microwave-safe dish (like a ramekin). Add egg substitute and 1/2 tsp. water, and mix well. Microwave for 45 seconds, and then let sit for 5 minutes. Then, use a fork to break it up and crumble into brownie bits (use your fingers, too -- just make sure your hands are clean!). Place ice cream in a dessert dish, and top with brownie bits. Set aside.
> 
> Place chocolate chips in a small microwave-safe dish, and cover with syrup. Microwave for 45 seconds, and then mix well. Pour sauce over the brownie bits and ice cream. Dig in!!!
> 
> MAKES 1 SERVING



That looks yummy!  Thanks for sharing and looks really easy to make too!


----------



## minnie2

princesskayla said:


> That's funny. Their birthdays are one day apart and their names are one letter apart. Great minds think alike!!


YUP!  So happy Bday Kyler!  



princesskayla said:


> I am in Cumming. We might need to plan an Atlanta area mini Disboutiquers meeting!!


 Don't do it with out me!  I so need to go back home to visit my parents.  They were just here bu tI miss GA so much!    I lived in Grayson.Gwinnett County



MegaWoman said:


> I've been in a funk the last couple of days - we've had the wettest summer in a while and I suffer from seasonal affective disorder, so not only do the winters suck, but this summer has been awful too.
> So I went out with the kids today, I really felt awful not bringing them to the playground, but I need to have my eyebrows done.  (FYI I have them threaded)  So I went to a grocery store that I don't have in my town (Longo's for you GTA'ers out there) and I found the dark chocolate peanut butter that you have all been raving about!  I didn't think that I would find it in Canada - and DING-DONG that stuff is good.       Not completely mood altering, but five-dancing-banana good!
> I have a fun-filled day with the in-laws tomorrow (there is sarcasm dripping from every word there), and I think that DH maybe feels guilty that we have to go up there, so I may be able to head over to the USA for some fabric shopping on Sunday.  (My friends all say that I win the cr@ppy in-laws prize)
> OK rant over.  I will now eat a spoonful of heaven . . .
> 
> Stephanie


 I have sad too.  That is one of the reasons we need to move back down south.  Winters are miserable for me.  I think that is part of the reason why DH bought the DVC.  
Oh on the in law things we have to trade stories some day I have a few dooses!  There is a reason we live 1000 miles away from them 



CastleCreations said:


> Sorry I haven't been around lately, we're so busy these days...I managed to print up my door signs for the cruise and I'm working on finishing the outfits. Also I made a special door sign just for Mom..what do you think..


 



Stephres said:


> These were super easy to make:
> 
> 1) I cut off the jeans and measured around.
> 
> 2) I made a-shaped strips with the bottom two inches wider than the top. I took the measurement around the jeans and divided by the number of strips I wanted and added an inch for a half inch seam allowance.
> 
> 3) I added a ruffle on the bottom and at the seam and ric rac.


that is really cute!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my outfits for the day.  I used a pattern for this one.  It was touch and go at times on the shirt but it turned out ok.  I am going to add a  ruffle to the shirt though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one turned out ok but I would make it longer next time and do the straps different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the pictures of Europe!  I am so jealous.  Canada is the only country I have been in outside the US   Someday...


Adorable!

Moonk's Mom,  YEAH it isn't broken!  I am so glad.  Hopefully it will get better with some ice and motrin.

Teresa,  OMG that is so scary!!!!  stuff like that scares the daylights out of me!  The kids have their own computer but it is in the play room where I can see it at all times when they are on it. George is also a computer guy so he has all kinds of locks on it but I am sure when the kids get a older they will be able to break them.  I hope the situation resolves itself.  Hang in there!


----------



## revrob

disneylovinfamily said:


> I am in the market for an emboirdery machine but don't know a whole lot about them.  i am looking for suggestions on a good machine at a reasonable price.  I do want to be able to purchase designs form like ebay.  Are all machines able to support those files or is it certain ones?  Please ladies, all advice is welcome aqnd appreciated!



I own a Singer Futura (150) and I really enjoy it.  I paid $519.  It has a 5x7 field, and has a usb connection which allows you to use designs that have been downloaded.   It does have to be connected to your computer while operating, but that isn't a big deal to me since I run it off of my laptop.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

teresajoy said:


> I updated my Trip Report!!! It's the day we meet Chantell!!!!



Yeah, that's me! I was just about to go read it, but Heidi wants something to eat and Aleah wants to play a game. Hmm...don't they know I have important reading to do?!?!  I guess I'll have to read it later.


----------



## Stephres

ncmomof2 said:


>



You did awesome! Both are cute, but that Pooh is especially darling. Great job!



billwendy said:


> YES  = those are the ones, thank you soooooo much!!!!



You're welcome. It was very easy.



teresajoy said:


> Poor Grandma, having such grand daughters as us!



Hey, I'm glad your Grandma is doing better! And your cat came back. What a great week for you!

I will have to get Jacob to e-mail Arminda for the latest installment of Foxie's adventures. I hope the two cats are getting along.

All three of us did a music camp this week where the kids learned a Christian musical and performed it last night. They didn't have speaking parts but they both had solos and they were so cute! I did crafts with the kids.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

CastleCreations said:


> Sorry I haven't been around lately, we're so busy these days...I managed to print up my door signs for the cruise and I'm working on finishing the outfits. Also I made a special door sign just for Mom..what do you think..



Since I'm relatively new here...I have to ask.  WHO'S BRENT???  I'm assuming that he's a guy that works on DCL???


----------



## CastleCreations

mytwotinks said:


> I'm afraid our friend here, may be a stalker!



A STALKER!!!   I represent that remark!


----------



## jessica52877

I have an embroidery machine, it is a brother 2002D with a hoop size one larger then 5x7, not sure how big it is,  7 x 12 ish, been so long since I used it. I can also just put a disk in it with the design vs having to write it to the card. It was quite pricey though, in fact it was 1/5 of the cost of my car!


----------



## HeatherSue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Good news!  The arm is not broken.   But the doctor said that there is a lot of swelling on his elbow and that Monday we will be doing another x-ray after a weekend of motrin and ice packs.  So, Monday we will go back again.


Thank goodness!!



MouseTriper said:


> Thanks Teresa, definitely!!!  I already wanna go back!!!  LOL


I was disappointed that we didn't get to meet you.  Make sure you let us know when you're going to be in town again!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I have a cousin that is doing the same thing with her MySpace page and my neice is the one helping her set it up. They are both only 13!!


Are you sure their parents know this is going on?  That's awful!

I never would have thought Teresa's niece would have a myspace page like that.  Teresa is one of her friends on there, so I don't know what she was thinking!



MegaWoman said:


> I've been in a funk the last couple of days - we've had the wettest summer in a while and I suffer from seasonal affective disorder, so not only do the winters suck, but this summer has been awful too.
> So I went out with the kids today, I really felt awful not bringing them to the playground, but I need to have my eyebrows done.  (FYI I have them threaded)  So I went to a grocery store that I don't have in my town (Longo's for you GTA'ers out there) and I found the dark chocolate peanut butter that you have all been raving about!  I didn't think that I would find it in Canada - and DING-DONG that stuff is good.       Not completely mood altering, but five-dancing-banana good!
> I have a fun-filled day with the in-laws tomorrow (there is sarcasm dripping from every word there), and I think that DH maybe feels guilty that we have to go up there, so I may be able to head over to the USA for some fabric shopping on Sunday.  (My friends all say that I win the cr@ppy in-laws prize)
> OK rant over.  I will now eat a spoonful of heaven . . .
> 
> Stephanie


I have to find me some of that peanut butter!  We've had a pretty yucky summer here in Michigan, too.  Lots of cloudy days and it just hasn't been very nice.  Sorry about the in-laws.  I'll be thinking of you! 



CastleCreations said:


> Sorry I haven't been around lately, we're so busy these days...I managed to print up my door signs for the cruise and I'm working on finishing the outfits. Also I made a special door sign just for Mom..what do you think..


Seriously girl, you need some professional help!  



ncmomof2 said:


>


They both turned out so cute!!  You did a great job!



Stephres said:


> All three of us did a music camp this week where the kids learned a Christian musical and performed it last night. They didn't have speaking parts but they both had solos and they were so cute! I did crafts with the kids.


I hope you got it on tape!  That sounds so cute!



CastleCreations said:


> A STALKER!!!   I represent that remark!


----------



## HeatherSue

jessica52877 said:


> I have an embroidery machine, it is a brother 2002D with a hoop size one larger then 5x7, not sure how big it is,  7 x 12 ish, been so long since I used it. I can also just put a disk in it with the design vs having to write it to the card. It was quite pricey though, in fact it was 1/5 of the cost of my car!



Wow! That's either a really expensive machine, or a really cheap car!


----------



## dean556

quick question I am making the portrait peasant top from ycmt and dd wants a ribbon on it so it will tie in the back like HeartherSues peter pan top.What stitch do I use to attach it?


----------



## revrob

I'm so disappointed!  I pulled my Double Wide hoop out this morning and started to assemble the whole contraption, only to realize that one of the pieces that the sent is wrong!   

I was all ready to use this thing today.  Now I'm gonna have to wait for the company to send me the right piece.  BOO HOO!


----------



## kimmylaj

disneymommieof2 said:


> Get the kleenex again! This was on our local news last night and it really hit me. It's Amys Story. Click on view the video:
> http://www.kare11.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=519872
> this was so very sad,it just makes you hug your kids. She also has a blog the link is at the bottom of the linked page.



this was so very sad, just makes you hug your kids.  i teach preschool and this year one of my 3 year olds moms died of cancer.  every time i have a rough time , i try to think of moms like her who would have done anything for one more rough day with her daughter



eeyore3847 said:


> I followed his story and that is really sad. His family will surely miss him!



i read his book and watched him on you tube he was inspiring



HeatherSue said:


> I am SO far behind!  We've had a pretty busy week, so I haven't had much computer time.  The time I've been online has been spent writing my trip report.  So, here I am to shamelessly plug my TR.
> 
> I UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT!
> 
> Part 23 is the beginning of this installment.





teresajoy said:


> It's a scary world, parents need to be cautious! Hopefully they will all come to their senses soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you guys are wondering what I'm doing up so late,
> 
> 
> No????
> 
> Oh well, I'll tell you anyway!!!
> 
> I updated my Trip Report!!! It's the day we meet Chantell!!!!
> 
> I'm off to bed, but in the morning, I can read Heather's version of the day!



thank goodness girls i have been checking daily for updates, i missed you


oh and for anyone who is headed to sesame place. take time to check out the joannes across the street. wow wow wow.  you could fit 6 of my local joannes inside there.


----------



## revrob

ENABLER ALERT!
Those with embroidery machines - did you get the email from Thread Art this morning regarding their thread sale?  20% off embroidery thread, making their 1000m polyester spools $1.32 each!  
RUN!  RUN!  RUN!


----------



## Stephres

revrob said:


> ENABLER ALERT!
> Those with embroidery machines - did you get the email from Thread Art this morning regarding their thread sale?  20% off embroidery thread, making their 1000m polyester spools $1.32 each!
> RUN!  RUN!  RUN!



Thanks, I passed this along to my mom. I don't know if she buys thread on-line or not but I figured it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## revrob

Stephres said:


> Thanks, I passed this along to my mom. I don't know if she buys thread on-line or not but I figured it wouldn't hurt.



I have ordered from this company before, and have been very, very happy with the quality of the thread.  Just thought I'd pass that along as well.


----------



## Stephres

revrob said:


> I have ordered from this company before, and have been very, very happy with the quality of the thread.  Just thought I'd pass that along as well.



That's great. I'll let her know! Thanks.


----------



## mytwotinks

revrob said:


> I own a Singer Futura (150) and I really enjoy it.  I paid $519.  It has a 5x7 field, and has a usb connection which allows you to use designs that have been downloaded.   It does have to be connected to your computer while operating, but that isn't a big deal to me since I run it off of my laptop.




Wow! Those have really gone down in price a lot since I looked at them 5 or 6 years ago!


----------



## revrob

mytwotinks said:


> Wow! Those have really gone down in price a lot since I looked at them 5 or 6 years ago!



My machine is a model that didn't come with digitizing software.  I think that made a big difference in the price.  Of course, I've probably made up the difference in the price since I purchased because I've added software (not the Singer software, but Embird), and I just bought a super huge hoop.  BUT, I did that as I was able to add on, so I didn't have as large of an initial investment.


----------



## sahm1000

karebear1 said:


> Thanks 2B...... I like your energy too!
> 
> And speaking of the February Disboutique Meet...
> OH! ANd can you please add your real  life first name when you do it??? That would help me alot!




I have the same problem Karen!  I know almost no one's name!  I think we need to make a list of everyone's name (if you are comfortable giving it anyway).  

I'll start.  I'm Benita




teresajoy said:


> Like I said, I've had a pretty stressful week, but something AMAZING happened today!!!!!
> 
> 
> You all might remember that while we were in Florida, 2 1/2 months ago, our cat ran away? So, we got a new little kitten about a month ago. Well, today, we got a phone call from someone who had found our cat!!!!!     I have NO idea what he had been doing for the last 2 1/2 months, but we got him back tonight, and he looks great!!! I thought he woudl be skinny and flea infested, but he doesn't look any different than when we lost him. Although, he does look HUGE to us now, compared to our little kitten!!! I combed him out with a flea comb, and didn't even find any fleas or ticks on him. We brought him into the house, and he came out of the carrier, and went right to the kitchen where his food is! He is now in his old spot, underneath the computer desk, next to my feet!!!! It's like he was never gone!!! Foxie, our new kitten doesn't quite know what to think of him though!!! He keeps running up to him looking at him, then one f them will growl, and Foxie runs away. Then, he'll sneak back up to him really slowly. They both keep giving me looks that seem to say, "What the heck is HE doing in my house?!"
> 
> We are pretty pleased to have him home! I am just so shocked!!! I thought for sure he was dead!!! I'm really glad we keep nametags on our cats!
> 
> Now, if we can just get him to stay inside form now on!!! He is already meowing to be let outside!!!!





Wow, that is crazy!  How lucky to get him back!  I'm very happy for you.  I know that must have been stressful to not know what happened to  him.


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> I'm so disappointed!  I pulled my Double Wide hoop out this morning and started to assemble the whole contraption, only to realize that one of the pieces that the sent is wrong!
> 
> I was all ready to use this thing today.  Now I'm gonna have to wait for the company to send me the right piece.  BOO HOO!



I am sorry. Nothing more annoying!



revrob said:


> ENABLER ALERT!
> Those with embroidery machines - did you get the email from Thread Art this morning regarding their thread sale?  20% off embroidery thread, making their 1000m polyester spools $1.32 each!
> RUN!  RUN!  RUN!



I'll have to check it out! I am about out of black and running low on a few other colors.



revrob said:


> My machine is a model that didn't come with digitizing software.  I think that made a big difference in the price.  Of course, I've probably made up the difference in the price since I purchased because I've added software (not the Singer software, but Embird), and I just bought a super huge hoop.  BUT, I did that as I was able to add on, so I didn't have as large of an initial investment.



I was trying to figure out the cost difference but I think they have come down alot in the past 6-8 years. Mine is almost 8 years old. I don't even have the digitizing software, but can do a little right on the screen. I think I was pretty crazy when I bought it, kid and care free for the most part!


----------



## spongemommie05

HeatherSue said:


> Happy birthday, Misty!!!
> 
> I read your entire trip report and commented on it and everything...but, you know, you don't need to feel guilty that you haven't read mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an embroidery machine, so I can't help you there.  But, we're glad to have you here!  Please post pictures of the things you've made!


Thanks for the Birthday wishes   
and also the guilt trip   
I,,,,,,,, SPONGEMOMMIE05 PROMISE TO PUT OFF ALL MY HOUSEWORK, KIDS AND HUBBY TO CATCH UP ON TRIP REPORTS AND COMMENT. SUNDAY JULY 
27TH 2008 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Good news!  The arm is not broken.   But the doctor said that there is a lot of swelling on his elbow and that Monday we will be doing another x-ray after a weekend of motrin and ice packs.  So, Monday we will go back again.


oh that is good . but poor thing i hope he feels better..



princesskayla said:


> Oh - I forgot to add....
> 
> I paid off my Disney trip today!!!
> 
> Wilderness Lodge here I come - with plenty of Disney customs in tow!!!


   



CastleCreations said:


> Sorry I haven't been around lately, we're so busy these days...I managed to print up my door signs for the cruise and I'm working on finishing the outfits. Also I made a special door sign just for Mom..what do you think..


 I think it is cute, everyone should have a healthy obsession at least yours is a real person, mine is a fictional vampire..


----------



## iheartdisney

I'm takaing the plunge here...
I've been lurking since around page 121 of the last thread. I am a beginner level at sewing. I've done alot of quilts, but those are all just straight lines, so clothes are a different story! Right now I am sticking to patterns without buttons or zippers.
So, the outfit I'm working on is my first journey into the world of double fold bias tape. I tried using it last night, but hit a snag, literally! Do I need to sew the entire garment by hand, or is there a trick? Becasue every time I try to run it through the machine, it gets pushed down into the bobbin-hole part of the sewing machine.
Also, I found a pattern that looks SOOOO much like a Cinderella dress, but at the start of the movie. has anyone ever made a peasant princess dress, and how did that go over at the parks?
Thanks!


----------



## spongemommie05

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my outfits for the day.  I used a pattern for this one.  It was touch and go at times on the shirt but it turned out ok.  I am going to add a  ruffle to the shirt though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one turned out ok but I would make it longer next time and do the straps different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the pictures of Europe!  I am so jealous.  Canada is the only country I have been in outside the US   Someday...


so cute!!!

Thanks for all the B-day wishes ! you guys rock ..

i need to do some sewing today ... my kiddos go back to school on mond...


----------



## mrsmiller

Because of recent abductions 

in daylight hours, refresh yourself 

of these things to do 

in an emergency situation... 

This is for you, 

and for you to share 

with your wife, 

your children, 

everyone you know. 

After reading these 9 crucial tips, 

forward them to someone you care about. 

It never hurts to be careful 

in this crazy world we live in. 

1. Tip from Tae Kwon Do : 

The elbow is the strongest point 

on your body. 

If you are close enough to use it, do! 

2. Learned this from a tourist guide 

in  New Orleans 

If a robber asks for your wallet and/or purse, 

DO NOT HAND IT TO HIM. 

Toss it away from you.... 

chances are that he is more interested 

in your wallet and/or purse than you, 

and he will go for the wallet/purse. 

RUN LIKE MAD IN THE OTHER DIRECTION! 

3. If you are ever thrown into the trunk of a car, 

kick out the back tail lights and stick your arm out the hole 

and start waving like crazy. 

The driver won't see you, but everybody else will. 

This has saved lives. 


4. Women have a tendency to get into their cars 

after shopping, eating, working, etc., and just sit 

(doing their checkbook, or making a list, etc. 

DON'T DO THIS!) 

The predator will be watching you, and this 

is the perfect opportunity for him to get in 

on the passenger side, put a gun to your head, 

and tell you where to go. 

AS SOON AS YOU GET INTO YOUR CAR , 

LOCK THE DOORS AND LEAVE. 

If someone 

is in the car 

with a gun 

to your head 

DO  NOT DRIVE  OFF, 

repeat: 

DO  NOT DRIVE  OFF! 

Instead gun the engine 

and speed into anything, wrecking the car. 

Your Air Bag will save you. 

If the person is in the back seat 

they will get the worst of it . 

As soon as the car crashes 

bail out and run. 

It is better than having them find your body 

in a remote location. 


5. A few notes about getting 

into your car in a parking lot, 

or parking garage: 

A.) Be aware: 

look around you, 

look into your car, 

at the passenger side floor , 

and in the back seat 

B.) If you are parked next to a big van, 

enter your car from the passenger door. 

Most serial killers attack their victims 

by pulling them into their vans while the women 

are attempting to get into their cars. 

C.) Look at the car 

parked on the driver's side of your vehicle, 

and the passenger side.. If a male is sitting alone 

in the seat nearest your car, you may want to walk back 

into the mall, or work, and get a 

guard/policeman to walk you back out. 

IT IS ALWAYS BETTER TO BE SAFE THAN SORRY. (And better paranoid than dead.) 


6. ALWAYS take the elevator 

instead of the stairs. 

(Stairwells are horrible places to be alone 

and the perfect crime spot. 

This is especially true at NIGHT!) 


7. If the predator has a gun 

and you are not under his control, 

ALWAYS RUN! 

The predator will only hit you (a running target) 

4 in 100 times; And even then, 

it most likely WILL NOT be a vital organ. 

RUN, Preferably in a zig -zag pattern! 


8. As women, we are always trying 

to be sympathetic: 

STOP 

It may get you raped, or killed. 

Ted Bundy, the serial killer, was a good-looking, 

well educated man, who ALWAYS played 

on the sympathies of unsuspecting women. 

He walked with a cane, or a limp, and often 

asked 'for help' into his vehicle or with his vehicle, 

which is when he abducted 
his next victim.

9. Another Safety Point: 

Someone just told me that her friend heard 

a crying baby on her porch the night before last, 

and she called the police because it was late 

and she thought it was weird. The police told her 

'Whatever you do, DO NOT 

open the door.' 

The lady then said that it sounded like the baby 

had crawled near a window, and she was worried 

that it would crawl to the street and get run over. 

The policeman said, 'We already have a unit on the way, 

whatever you do, DO NOT open the door.' 

He told her that they think a serial killer 

has a baby's cry recorded and uses it to coax 

women out of their homes thinking that someone 

dropped off a baby He said they have not verified it, 

but have had several calls by women saying that 

they hear baby's cries outside their doors 

when they're home alone at night. 

Please pass this on and DO NOT open the door 

for a crying baby ---- 

This e-mail should probably be taken seriously because 

the Crying Baby theory was mentioned on 

America 's Most Wanted this past Saturday when they profiled 

the serial killer in  Louisiana  


I'd like you to forward this to all the women you know. 

It may save a life. A candle is not dimmed by lighting another candle. 

I was going to send this to the ladies only, 

but guys, if you love your mothers, wives, sisters, daughters, etc., 

you may want to pass it onto them, as well. 


this it to be reminded that the world we live in has a lot of crazies in it 

and it's better to be safe than sorry.. 

Everyone should take 5 minutes to read this. It may save your life or love one's life!​


----------



## jham

iheartdisney said:


> I'm takaing the plunge here...
> I've been lurking since around page 121 of the last thread. I am a beginner level at sewing. I've done alot of quilts, but those are all just straight lines, so clothes are a different story! Right now I am sticking to patterns without buttons or zippers.
> So, the outfit I'm working on is my first journey into the world of double fold bias tape. I tried using it last night, but hit a snag, literally! Do I need to sew the entire garment by hand, or is there a trick? Becasue every time I try to run it through the machine, it gets pushed down into the bobbin-hole part of the sewing machine.
> Also, I found a pattern that looks SOOOO much like a Cinderella dress, but at the start of the movie. has anyone ever made a peasant princess dress, and how did that go over at the parks?
> Thanks!




Welcome!  We want pictures!  Are you talking about Cinderella's brown "working dress"?  I have one of those in the works right now.  It may end up being Lily's Halloween costume at Disneyland.  I know a few others have made one, but since photobucket got wiped out, I don't think we have any pictures around anymore.  I'd love to see them though if anyone does!


----------



## jham

mrsmiller said:


> ​




Wow, thanks Linnette!  That's a lot of stuff I hadn't heard before! ​


----------



## iheartdisney

jham said:


> Welcome!  We want pictures!  Are you talking about Cinderella's brown "working dress"?  I have one of those in the works right now.  It may end up being Lily's Halloween costume at Disneyland.  I know a few others have made one, but since photobucket got wiped out, I don't think we have any pictures around anymore.  I'd love to see them though if anyone does!



yeah, the pattern looks just like the brown dress, even comes with rag on the head. I figured it would be too cute to make 2 for my DDs for when we go to CRT, but wondered if Cinderella would "get it"


----------



## jham

iheartdisney said:


> yeah, the pattern looks just like the brown dress, even comes with rag on the head. I figured it would be too cute to make 2 for my DDs for when we go to CRT, but wondered if Cinderella would "get it"



I'm sure Cinderella will "get it" but some CMs may not.  Most probably will though, especially at CRT.  Lily will wear hers in October to Disneyland where probably fewer people will "get it" than at Disneyland since customs are not very common at DL.


----------



## twob4him

sahm1000 said:


> I have the same problem Karen!  I know almost no one's name!  I think we need to make a list of everyone's name (if you are comfortable giving it anyway).
> 
> I'll start.  I'm Benita



I'm Cathy...but you knew that already from my siggy, huh  




mrsmiller said:


> Because of recent abductions
> 
> in daylight hours, refresh yourself
> 
> of these things to do
> 
> in an emergency situation... ​


Thank you Linette....these are very good tips... I would have fallen for the crying baby thing possibly. Although in my case, it probably would really be a crying baby  Its amazing how many people open their front door when someone knocks. I was watching a show my DH dvr'd about car reposession. These guys would knock on the door in a neighborhood in Newark NJ at 2 am and the people would come to the door and open it  Only one guy called the police on the episode I watched. So that is another tip. *Don't open your door unless you know who is on the other side!*


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Linnette- Thanks for the info. Some of those things I hadn't thought of before. Some of them I had heard before, but thanks for bringing them back to my attention.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

twob4him said:


> I'm Cathy...but you knew that already from my siggy, huh


I'm sure some of you already know my name, but I'll tell it for the new people. I'm Crystal. Currently I'm the only Crystal in the group.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> I'm sure some of you already know my name, but I'll tell it for the new people. I'm Crystal. Currently I'm the only Crystal in the group.



And most of you know my name...but in case you don't...it's Kristine


----------



## twob4him

teresajoy said:


> I hestiated to share this but, I thought I would, partly to explain what's going on with me this week, and maybe to warn any parents out there! I was on Myspace (not a place I go to often, but a friend sent me a message) and happened to check out my 16 year old neices' page. I was SHOCKED to say the least!!! She had VERY suggestive pictures of herself up with some really crude comments from older guys. The whole site was just an attempt to get male attention. And, Heather told me that the title of her site meant something bad, and when I looked it up on one of those slang dictionaries, it really was horrible! I called her Dad (hubby's brother), and he looked at it and was upset. I thought they were going to have her delete her page, but as of today, it was still there. I'm worried sick about my neice and what she might be getting herself into!



Teresa, I know it is very upsetting to see this but that is what practically all the kids do on that site. The foul language and things that get said are just terrible to see. On the bright side, your neice is most likely just doing it to fit in (camoflauge type deal) and is *not* like that at all. I found my son's myspace page. It's terrible about the things that get said etc. Its like being in a locker room I would imagine. I tried not to get upset about it, though it's not the way I raised him when he lived with me. Hugs for you for your care and concern and it was good you let her dad know!  

As an aside, my three girls aren't allowed on the internet except specific sites and my DD10 has no interest in that or an email account or even a cell phone....I am thinking that will change but I hope not anytime soon!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

twob4him said:


> As an aside, my three girls aren't allowed on the internet except specific sites and my DD10 has no interest in that or an email account or even a cell phone....I am thinking that will change but I hope not anytime soon!




My DD is the same way..she is very much aware that there are bad people on the computer and they could do things to hurt them.  The funny part is, any time a registration box comes up on the computer, they all scream for me and just sit there staring at the screen like the boggie man is right there!  I guess some fear is good, right?


And thanks Linnette for the warnings.  Some I had not thought of!  Once when my DH was working out of town, someone starting banging on my front door.  We had two front doors to our house, one was NEVER used, it was right outside my bedroom, that's the one they were banging on at midnight.  I was so scared, we lived at the end of the street and my neighbors were out of town.  I called 911 and they came quickly.  They didn't catch the person, I explaned to them my DH was out of town.  They told me to turn all of our outside lights on and leave them on while he was gone and they put my house on extra drive by for the rest of the week.  

A few nights later, they caught someone banging on a door the next street over, she was drugged out and she went to jail for lots of stuff other than that.  What a relief, but I hated being in that spot right that moment.  I couldn't figure out how to get to the kids all at once.  They were all in seperate rooms.  But the long of it is...DON"T OPEN YOUR DOORS WITHOUT KNOWING FOR SURE WHO IS THERE!


----------



## snooples

Long time "window shopper" here with a question.  For those of you who have made the pink cinderella dress (I know Heather made a beautiful one), did you use a pattern? If so, was it difficult?  I have been sewing for about 9 months now, but I am completely self taught and unfortunately do not know how to read a pattern. I have only made things using CarlaC's patterns.

We are having dinner at 1900 Park Fare in September, and I would love for my daughter to wear this dress.  I am just not sure if I am up to the challenge!

Any input would be great.  By the way, your creations are all fabulous!!!

Michelle


----------



## clairemolly

If I remember correctly, someone was looking for Buzz Lightyear fabric...I found this today.

http://www.thefabricfinder.com/DisneyMovieCharacters.htm


----------



## twob4him

Are we still doing pics of the day? Here is a funny one! My DH painstakenly extracted the 3-D glasses out of the TV Guide and assembled them for the girls to watch the Best of Both Worlds Concert on tv tonight....He kinda resembles the icon     
















And my DD3 finally learned how to peddle her bike.  I started teaching her in Dec...and its July 26th  Here she is practicing!  











And my other DD!












And to keep on topic, I made a dress for my friend's DD who is going to Disney in August! I just love this fabric! I bought a Princess make-a-book and put a page on the front! It was Carla C's A-line pattern which was great until I had to "hand sew"  the last little part! Just kidding...it was easy!






And the back:








My DD10 is at her dad's this weekend and I miss her  OK I am off to sew some more!!! Have a great night...I will be catching up on trp reports later so post those updates ladies!!!


----------



## cerberus

I saw this this cute fabric and would really like to find the fabric to make a dress for my 16 month old DD.  Can anyone help point me in the right direction? Thanks


----------



## princessmom29

snooples said:


> Long time "window shopper" here with a question.  For those of you who have made the pink cinderella dress (I know Heather made a beautiful one), did you use a pattern? If so, was it difficult?  I have been sewing for about 9 months now, but I am completely self taught and unfortunately do not know how to read a pattern. I have only made things using CarlaC's patterns.
> 
> We are having dinner at 1900 Park Fare in September, and I would love for my daughter to wear this dress.  I am just not sure if I am up to the challenge!
> 
> Any input would be great.  By the way, your creations are all fabulous!!!
> 
> Michelle



Hi!!! And welcome I have done one mouse made dress from a butterwick pattern I din't love. I think Heather said that she used simplicity 9902 for hers and used the bodice for the belle dress and made up the skirt herself. I am going to try this next. The other pattern was just too big for my DD. She wears a size 4 and I typically have to maqke a 3 in a commercial pattern, take it up some in width, and lengthen it. The pink dress was one of the first patterns I did and I didn't really have the adjusting down. The pattern I am using is discontinued, but you may be able to find it online!


----------



## twob4him

Hi! I am making pirate mickey heads and bought Sulky light weight tear away stablizer. It said you could put it over the applique since it is sort of see-thru. Then it said stitch and then pull away the rest when you are done. Well, it didn't pull away perfectly and now I have all this white stablizer mixed in with the black thread!! See pic below:






Does anyone know how to solve this problem? If I put the stablizer on the back and the applique on the front, how do I hold the stablizer down while I am stitching? Do I just cut a large piece and pin it??? Any assistance with this would be greatly appreciated!!!  

Thanks!


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> Hi! I am making pirate mickey heads and bought Sulky light weight tear away stablizer. It said you could put it over the applique since it is sort of see-thru. Then it said stitch and then pull away the rest when you are done. Well, it didn't pull away perfectly and now I have all this white stablizer mixed in with the black thread!! See pic below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to solve this problem? If I put the stablizer on the back and the applique on the front, how do I hold the stablizer down while I am stitching? Do I just cut a large piece and pin it??? Any assistance with this would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks!



What is the whole name of the stabilizer?  That may help.  I've not heard of a see through stabilizer that isn't water soluable.  If it IS water soluable, it will wash away - just spritz water on it.  If it isn't, I would imagine that it will wash away when you through it in the wash.

For applique on tshirts, the only way I do it is the way Lisa taught me.  Fuse applique to front of shirt. Iron on Sulky iron on tear away stabilizer (on back of shirt).  Stitch.  Tear away stabilizer from back.  I've never put stabilizer on the top of the applique.


----------



## CastleCreations

Howdy Ho..fellow Disers..I made this for my coworker's cousin's new baby...or something like that. The baby's name is Macenzie, and is just over 6pounds..This is my first quilt ever and a little bit of a challenge but I got through it.


----------



## princessmom29

twob4him said:


> Hi! I am making pirate mickey heads and bought Sulky light weight tear away stablizer. It said you could put it over the applique since it is sort of see-thru. Then it said stitch and then pull away the rest when you are done. Well, it didn't pull away perfectly and now I have all this white stablizer mixed in with the black thread!! See pic below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to solve this problem? If I put the stablizer on the back and the applique on the front, how do I hold the stablizer down while I am stitching? Do I just cut a large piece and pin it??? Any assistance with this would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks!


I would not put the stabilizer on the front of the applique. I have never heard of this. I have done mickey heads on tees and I put heat n bond lite on the applique fabric and bond it to the shirt with that. I put the stabilizer on the back of the shirt to stablize the knit. I use sulky iron on tear away, and I really have to iron it down good to get it to stick. I go over it multiple times with the iron untill is sticks well. If it is not iron on you will have to pin it vjust make sure the dont overlap the applique. In both cases cut a piece a little bigger than your applique. Hope this helps. I am by no means an applique expert, but I have gotten good results forom this.


----------



## t-beri

Hey guys!!!  I know I haven't been around.. I spent yesterday at the hospital w/ my DH's cousin.  Angie was a friend of mine in middle school too.  She has been having complications throughout her pregnancy.  

SHe has had 3 miscarriages in the last few years.  This pregnancy was viable only to find out that the baby was not getting enough oxygen from the placenta.  They also told her in the ultrasounds that the legs and arms were not delevoping proportionatly to her body.  Angie had a brother (who sadly passed a year ago at the age of 21) w/ severe CP.  She found out during this pregnancy that she may have a 1/2 brother she never knew about who has Downs.  The doctors thought the baby may have downs, CP or Spina bifida

a month ago an Amnio showed that the baby had NO chromosomal disorders but from the ultrasounds the doctors told her the baby would probably be profoundly disabled.   Due to the lack of oxygen the baby was getting they were just waiting until the baby was big enough to deliver.

This weeks they decided they couldn't wait any longer and gave Angie steroids to help develope the baby's heart and lungs.  She was born via c-section yesterday @8:15 am at 1lb 3 oz. and 11" long  they said that even though Angie (who is 4'11") was 30 weeks pregnant the baby was the size of 24 weeks gestation.
Her name is Danica Mia. We know that she still has a battle ahead of her but everyone was amazed that her limbs were normal and completely proportionate.  by noon yesterday they had taken her off of oxygen. She is still on a ventilator to help her tiny lungs but is breathing "room air".  Today she was weighed and has gained an oz. already.

I know you girls have a great prayer chain and was hoping you might find time to send up an extra on for this miraculous little one. We won't really be able to know the extent of neurological damage for a while so the relief has only been minimal.   A lot of people here would appreciate it!

Thanks a bunch, I'll catch up w/ ya'll on monday!

...t.


----------



## twob4him

Thanks Revrob and Princessmom!!! There is nothing on the label about it being iron-on. Darn. I even tried ironing it on after I read your advice and it didn't stick. OK I will have to pin it to the back I guess. Darn...I spent $10 on this and its like 11 yards of the wrong stablizer


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Tifani, so sorry about your friend and her baby.  It looks like she is doing well.  We will keep her and her family in our prayers.


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> Hi! I am making pirate mickey heads and bought Sulky light weight tear away stablizer. It said you could put it over the applique since it is sort of see-thru. Then it said stitch and then pull away the rest when you are done. Well, it didn't pull away perfectly and now I have all this white stablizer mixed in with the black thread!! See pic below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to solve this problem? If I put the stablizer on the back and the applique on the front, how do I hold the stablizer down while I am stitching? Do I just cut a large piece and pin it??? Any assistance with this would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks!



I cut it large and pin it to the back in the 4 corners while I sew.


----------



## twob4him

CastleCreations said:


> Howdy Ho..fellow Disers..I made this for my coworker's cousin's new baby...or something like that. The baby's name is Macenzie, and is just over 6pounds..This is my first quilt ever and a little bit of a challenge but I got through it.



Wow that is just absolutely gorgeous...how did you know how to make it? Did you have a pattern? I was looking over some quilt books when I was in Lancaster at a quilt shop. Its on my list of things to do! The lettering is perfect!  



t-beri said:


> Hey guys!!!  I know I haven't been around.. I spent yesterday at the hospital w/ my DH's cousin.  Angie was a friend of mine in middle school too.  She has been having complications throughout her pregnancy.
> 
> SHe has had 3 miscarriages in the last few years.  This pregnancy was viable only to find out that the baby was not getting enough oxygen from the placenta.  They also told her in the ultrasounds that the legs and arms were not delevoping proportionatly to her body.  Angie had a brother (who sadly passed a year ago at the age of 21) w/ severe CP.  She found out during this pregnancy that she may have a 1/2 brother she never knew about who has Downs.  The doctors thought the baby may have downs, CP or Spina bifida
> 
> a month ago an Amnio showed that the baby had NO chromosomal disorders but from the ultrasounds the doctors told her the baby would probably be profoundly disabled.   Due to the lack of oxygen the baby was getting they were just waiting until the baby was big enough to deliver.
> 
> This weeks they decided they couldn't wait any longer and gave Angie steroids to help develope the baby's heart and lungs.  She was born via c-section yesterday @8:15 am at 1lb 3 oz. and 11" long  they said that even though Angie (who is 4'11") was 30 weeks pregnant the baby was the size of 24 weeks gestation.
> Her name is Danica Mia. We know that she still has a battle ahead of her but everyone was amazed that her limbs were normal and completely proportionate.  by noon yesterday they had taken her off of oxygen. She is still on a ventilator to help her tiny lungs but is breathing "room air".  Today she was weighed and has gained an oz. already.
> 
> I know you girls have a great prayer chain and was hoping you might find time to send up an extra on for this miraculous little one. We won't really be able to know the extent of neurological damage for a while so the relief has only been minimal.   A lot of people here would appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I'll catch up w/ ya'll on monday!
> 
> ...t.




Thanks T....I will be praying for this little one and her family....I hope there is no brain damage and the doctors were wrong just like they were about her having short limbs!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> I know you girls have a great prayer chain and was hoping you might find time to send up an extra on for this miraculous little one. We won't really be able to know the extent of neurological damage for a while so the relief has only been minimal.   A lot of people here would appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I'll catch up w/ ya'll on monday!
> 
> ...t.



You, your friend/cousin, and little Danica are in my prayers


----------



## Tinka_Belle

snooples said:


> Long time "window shopper" here with a question. For those of you who have made the pink cinderella dress (I know Heather made a beautiful one), did you use a pattern? If so, was it difficult? I have been sewing for about 9 months now, but I am completely self taught and unfortunately do not know how to read a pattern. I have only made things using CarlaC's patterns.
> 
> We are having dinner at 1900 Park Fare in September, and I would love for my daughter to wear this dress. I am just not sure if I am up to the challenge!
> 
> Any input would be great. By the way, your creations are all fabulous!!!
> 
> Michelle


I made this one for my daughter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used CarlaC's Simply Sweet dress pattern. I just added the bows and the trim.



twob4him said:


> Are we still doing pics of the day? Here is a funny one! My DH painstakenly extracted the 3-D glasses out of the TV Guide and assembled them for the girls to watch the Best of Both Worlds Concert on tv tonight....He kinda resembles the icon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD10 is at her dad's this weekend and I miss her  OK I am off to sew some more!!! Have a great night...I will be catching up on trp reports later so post those updates ladies!!!


Jenna saw the pic of your DH and she said, "He looks so cool! Is he gonna watch Hannah Montana too?"  She also said that the dress that you made is beautiful and she would like one also.


----------



## Flea

CastleCreations said:


> Howdy Ho..fellow Disers..I made this for my coworker's cousin's new baby...or something like that. The baby's name is Macenzie, and is just over 6pounds..This is my first quilt ever and a little bit of a challenge but I got through it.



Wow this is gorgeous - I love it. 
My aunty who is a fabulous quilter is going to teach me how to quilt. I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## HeatherSue

I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.  This is for Brody, BigDisGrandma's grandson.

He likes Pluto, Texas Longhorns, and the Dallas Cowboys.  So, I drew them all together and appliqued it onto a shirt!

This applique was just about as fun to do as baby Simba.   But, it'll be worth it if he likes it!











Don't tell him I let a GIRL model it!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HeatherSue said:


> I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.  This is for Brody, BigDisGrandma's grandson.
> 
> He likes Pluto, Texas Longhorns, and the Dallas Cowboys.  So, I drew them all together and appliqued it onto a shirt!
> 
> This applique was just about as fun to do as baby Simba.   But, it'll be worth it if he likes it!


----------



## Flea

HeatherSue said:


> This applique was just about as fun to do as baby Simba.   But, it'll be worth it if he likes it!



STUNNING - You are brilliant


----------



## LisaZoe

twob4him said:


> Thanks Revrob and Princessmom!!! There is nothing on the label about it being iron-on. Darn. I even tried ironing it on after I read your advice and it didn't stick. OK I will have to pin it to the back I guess. Darn...I spent $10 on this and its like 11 yards of the wrong stablizer



Is the stabilizer you used Sulky Solvy by any chance? I've used that and it does wash away. I don't use it often but when I do, I dampen one side and stick it in place then leave it to dry. I've tried pinning it in place but I usually end up sticking myself.  The main drawback IMO is the garment has to be washed, or at least rinsed well, to get all the stabilizer dissolved.

I mostly use Sulky Totally Stable iron-on/tear away and put it behind the base fabric. It tears away pretty easily when satin stitch is used. I remove as much as possible but it does leave small white "fuzzies" hanging from the stitching. Those eventually seem to wash away but I'd never use it over the appliqué mostly because it's not very transparent. Zoe has complained about those "fuzzies" being itchy so I started adding a fusible knit interfacing to cover the stitched area. No matter what I do, that stuff comes loose after laundering. I can usually re-iron it several times and it will hold for a couple more washings. By the time it won't stick anymore the "fuzzies" are gone or have softened enough that Zoe doesn't complain.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

OK, I know some of you use a rolled hem foot.  I have one - but no matter how hard I try I don't get it, end up frusterated and doing hems with measuring, turning, pinning, and sewing.  The rolled-under part keeps stopping rolling under and I end up with the raw edge out.

Can someone give me some words of wisdom?  Tutorial somewhere?    

Thanks!  Deb


----------



## t-beri

Tinka_Belle said:


> I made this one for my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used CarlaC's Simply Sweet dress pattern. I just added the bows and the trim.
> 
> 
> Jenna saw the pic of your DH and she said, "He looks so cool! Is he gonna watch Hannah Montana too?"  She also said that the dress that you made is beautiful and she would like one also.



You did that w/ Carla C's SS pattern???   Great job!!!  I'll have to remember that 



HeatherSue said:


>



You are so talented my dear!!  It's fabulous I know he will   it!!


And BTW.  My husband has been looking at this OLD 3 story house in our area for almost a year (since last fall  maybe ) and we can totally not buy a new house. I am just about to pay off the mortgage on this one.   BUT we went by yet again w/ his mom today and then AGAIN w/ his dad. B/C when we took his mom by the guy across the street was all "hey are ya thinkin' of buying the house?" and we said ummmm.... and he said there was usually a door open  to get in.  So of course we broke in.. The owners got divorced and he kicked her out and she trashed the place. He just wants out of the mortgage- $174.900  5 bedrooms 4 bath 1.4 acres.  Problem is the house was built in 1889. There is a significant amount of wood damage and we suspect maybe some foundation issues.  part of the house was an addition and it is a bit obvious but it's in the back so as far as curb appeal, noone knows.  The 2nd floor was an apartment w/ it's own stairway in the back and a small kitchen.  DH is trying to convince his parents to sell their house and we can take the money from both houses and all move in here.  They can live upstairs, they would have a bedroom/ full bath/ small kitchen and nook. There is also a room which was probably the master bed that we would turn into MIL and my design studio...IT IS HUGE!!!!  My FIL however is bringing our dillusions down and being all MR. REALISTIC.  He's pretty sure we could never afford the reno. even if we all moved in.  I'm still dreaming though. B and his mom are looking at the digital pics we took today.  They must be dreaming still too 

The universe will not allow me to have this house.  I know this.
...t.


----------



## glorib

t-beri said:


> Hey guys!!!  I know I haven't been around.. I spent yesterday at the hospital w/ my DH's cousin.  Angie was a friend of mine in middle school too.  She has been having complications throughout her pregnancy.
> 
> SHe has had 3 miscarriages in the last few years.  This pregnancy was viable only to find out that the baby was not getting enough oxygen from the placenta.  They also told her in the ultrasounds that the legs and arms were not delevoping proportionatly to her body.  Angie had a brother (who sadly passed a year ago at the age of 21) w/ severe CP.  She found out during this pregnancy that she may have a 1/2 brother she never knew about who has Downs.  The doctors thought the baby may have downs, CP or Spina bifida
> 
> a month ago an Amnio showed that the baby had NO chromosomal disorders but from the ultrasounds the doctors told her the baby would probably be profoundly disabled.   Due to the lack of oxygen the baby was getting they were just waiting until the baby was big enough to deliver.
> 
> This weeks they decided they couldn't wait any longer and gave Angie steroids to help develope the baby's heart and lungs.  She was born via c-section yesterday @8:15 am at 1lb 3 oz. and 11" long  they said that even though Angie (who is 4'11") was 30 weeks pregnant the baby was the size of 24 weeks gestation.
> Her name is Danica Mia. We know that she still has a battle ahead of her but everyone was amazed that her limbs were normal and completely proportionate.  by noon yesterday they had taken her off of oxygen. She is still on a ventilator to help her tiny lungs but is breathing "room air".  Today she was weighed and has gained an oz. already.
> 
> I know you girls have a great prayer chain and was hoping you might find time to send up an extra on for this miraculous little one. We won't really be able to know the extent of neurological damage for a while so the relief has only been minimal.   A lot of people here would appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I'll catch up w/ ya'll on monday!
> 
> ...t.



Prayers said for baby Danica and family!  These are the kinds of babies I take care of, so if you have any questions or anything, let me know and I'll try to help.  The fact that she's on "room air" oxygen is awesome!  It just means she needs the pressure from the vent to help her breathe, but not supplemental oxygen.  Also, the fact that she's a girl is in her favor, too!  Girls typically do better - we are, after all, the stronger gender - even from birth!  Anyway, lots of positive thoughts for you all and let me know if you need anything!



HeatherSue said:


> I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.  This is for Brody, BigDisGrandma's grandson.
> 
> He likes Pluto, Texas Longhorns, and the Dallas Cowboys.  So, I drew them all together and appliqued it onto a shirt!
> 
> This applique was just about as fun to do as baby Simba.   But, it'll be worth it if he likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell him I let a GIRL model it!



OK, that is just way too cool!  I'm thinking he's gonna LOVE it - what's not to love?  3 of his favorite things all rolled into one - it's awesome!


----------



## lovesdumbo

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my outfits for the day.  I used a pattern for this one.  It was touch and go at times on the shirt but it turned out ok.  I am going to add a  ruffle to the shirt though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one turned out ok but I would make it longer next time and do the straps different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the pictures of Europe!  I am so jealous.  Canada is the only country I have been in outside the US   Someday...


Very cute!  Love the Pooh outfit!



iheartdisney said:


> I'm takaing the plunge here...
> I've been lurking since around page 121 of the last thread. I am a beginner level at sewing. I've done alot of quilts, but those are all just straight lines, so clothes are a different story! Right now I am sticking to patterns without buttons or zippers.
> So, the outfit I'm working on is my first journey into the world of double fold bias tape. I tried using it last night, but hit a snag, literally! Do I need to sew the entire garment by hand, or is there a trick? Becasue every time I try to run it through the machine, it gets pushed down into the bobbin-hole part of the sewing machine.
> Also, I found a pattern that looks SOOOO much like a Cinderella dress, but at the start of the movie. has anyone ever made a peasant princess dress, and how did that go over at the parks?
> Thanks!


Sorry no advice but wanted to welcome you!



snooples said:


> Long time "window shopper" here with a question.  For those of you who have made the pink cinderella dress (I know Heather made a beautiful one), did you use a pattern? If so, was it difficult?  I have been sewing for about 9 months now, but I am completely self taught and unfortunately do not know how to read a pattern. I have only made things using CarlaC's patterns.
> 
> We are having dinner at 1900 Park Fare in September, and I would love for my daughter to wear this dress.  I am just not sure if I am up to the challenge!
> 
> Any input would be great.  By the way, your creations are all fabulous!!!
> 
> Michelle


Welcome!


----------



## teresajoy

I started typing this reply this afternoon, and then we went away! So, some of these answers may no longer be relevant!!!! I did have a nice evening with my family though! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Since I'm relatively new here...I have to ask.  WHO'S BRENT???  I'm assuming that he's a guy that works on DCL???


That's Elisa (CastleCreation)'s fiance!!!  



Stephres said:


> I will have to get Jacob to e-mail Arminda for the latest installment of Foxie's adventures. I hope the two cats are getting along.



Arminda loves getting email from Jacob!





HeatherSue said:


> I never would have thought Teresa's niece would have a myspace page like that.  Teresa is one of her friends on there, so I don't know what she was thinking!
> 
> 
> I have to find me some of that peanut butter!  We've had a pretty yucky summer here in Michigan, too.  Lots of cloudy days and it just hasn't been very nice.  Sorry about the in-laws.  I'll be thinking of you!


Yeah, I was shocked by her site too! 

I think I bought the peanut butter at Walmart. 




dean556 said:


> quick question I am making the portrait peasant top from ycmt and dd wants a ribbon on it so it will tie in the back like HeartherSues peter pan top.What stitch do I use to attach it?


I would just sew it into the side seams, or do you want it to go around the front too?



revrob said:


> I'm so disappointed!  I pulled my Double Wide hoop out this morning and started to assemble the whole contraption, only to realize that one of the pieces that the sent is wrong!
> 
> I was all ready to use this thing today.  Now I'm gonna have to wait for the company to send me the right piece.  BOO HOO!


Oh no!!! How disapointing! 


sahm1000 said:


> Wow, that is crazy!  How lucky to get him back!  I'm very happy for you.  I know that must have been stressful to not know what happened to  him.


Yes, it was!


spongemommie05 said:


> I,,,,,,,, SPONGEMOMMIE05 PROMISE TO PUT OFF ALL MY HOUSEWORK, KIDS AND HUBBY TO CATCH UP ON TRIP REPORTS AND COMMENT. SUNDAY JULY
> 27TH 2008


You are funny Misty!!!!!




iheartdisney said:


> I'm takaing the plunge here...
> I've been lurking since around page 121 of the last thread. I am a beginner level at sewing. I've done alot of quilts, but those are all just straight lines, so clothes are a different story! Right now I am sticking to patterns without buttons or zippers.
> So, the outfit I'm working on is my first journey into the world of double fold bias tape. I tried using it last night, but hit a snag, literally! Do I need to sew the entire garment by hand, or is there a trick? Becasue every time I try to run it through the machine, it gets pushed down into the bobbin-hole part of the sewing machine.
> Also, I found a pattern that looks SOOOO much like a Cinderella dress, but at the start of the movie. has anyone ever made a peasant princess dress, and how did that go over at the parks?
> Thanks!



Sallyin(or from??)Deleware made one for her daughter, and Tnmom25(Deann) made one for hers too. I know that Deann got stopped by a guest and asked her to make her one, so I think they were a hit!





jham said:


> I'm sure Cinderella will "get it" but some CMs may not.  Most probably will though, especially at CRT.  Lily will wear hers in October to Disneyland where probably fewer people will "get it" than at Disneyland since customs are not very common at DL.


What??? they dont' have customs at Disneyland??? 



twob4him said:


> Its amazing how many people open their front door when someone knocks. I was watching a show my DH dvr'd about car reposession. These guys would knock on the door in a neighborhood in Newark NJ at 2 am and the people would come to the door and open it  Only one guy called the police on the episode I watched. So that is another tip. *Don't open your door unless you know who is on the other side!* [/COLOR][/SIZE]



Brian's sister was spending the night with us about two years ago. She was sleeping on the couch in our living room. In the morning she told me that someone had stopped at our front door at 2AM and asked to use the phone, so SHE LET THEM INSIDE OF OUR HOUSE!!!! I was furious!!!! So was Brian! Come to think of it, I don't think she's spent the night since then! 



twob4him said:


> Teresa, I know it is very upsetting to see this but that is what practically all the kids do on that site. The foul language and things that get said are just terrible to see. On the bright side, your neice is most likely just doing it to fit in (camoflauge type deal) and is *not* like that at all. I found my son's myspace page. It's terrible about the things that get said etc. Its like being in a locker room I would imagine. I tried not to get upset about it, though it's not the way I raised him when he lived with me. Hugs for you for your care and concern and it was good you let her dad know!
> 
> As an aside, my three girls aren't allowed on the internet except specific sites and my DD10 has no interest in that or an email account or even a cell phone....I am thinking that will change but I hope not anytime soon!


I don't know, I think I see something that really needs to be addressed here, even if "all the other kids are doing it". It still needs to be taken more seriously by her parents.


----------



## jessica52877

HeatherSue said:


> I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.  This is for Brody, BigDisGrandma's grandson.
> 
> He likes Pluto, Texas Longhorns, and the Dallas Cowboys.  So, I drew them all together and appliqued it onto a shirt!
> 
> This applique was just about as fun to do as baby Simba.   But, it'll be worth it if he likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell him I let a GIRL model it!



Tessa looks so cute in that! DH loves the Dallas Cowboys! (but no, I didn't name Dallas that because of it, I was only considering city names for some reason and Houston and Austin were way too popular).



LisaZoe said:


> Is the stabilizer you used Sulky Solvy by any chance? I've used that and it does wash away. I don't use it often but when I do, I dampen one side and stick it in place then leave it to dry. I've tried pinning it in place but I usually end up sticking myself.  The main drawback IMO is the garment has to be washed, or at least rinsed well, to get all the stabilizer dissolved.
> 
> I mostly use Sulky Totally Stable iron-on/tear away and put it behind the base fabric. It tears away pretty easily when satin stitch is used. I remove as much as possible but it does leave small white "fuzzies" hanging from the stitching. Those eventually seem to wash away but I'd never use it over the appliqué mostly because it's not very transparent. Zoe has complained about those "fuzzies" being itchy so I started adding a fusible knit interfacing to cover the stitched area. No matter what I do, that stuff comes loose after laundering. I can usually re-iron it several times and it will hold for a couple more washings. By the time it won't stick anymore the "fuzzies" are gone or have softened enough that Zoe doesn't complain.



I thought I was losing my mind because every time I iron on the interfacing and wash it comes off. Well, it was only 1 time, but enough to annoy me!

Castle - Love the quilt and the Brent collage!

T - I'll be praying for the baby, what a miracle child so far!


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> And to keep on topic, I made a dress for my friend's DD who is going to Disney in August! I just love this fabric! I bought a Princess make-a-book and put a page on the front! It was Carla C's A-line pattern which was great until I had to "hand sew"  the last little part! Just kidding...it was easy!


Your DH is very cute! 

Love the dress.  You all may have noticed that I do like the Aline! 



CastleCreations said:


> Howdy Ho..fellow Disers..I made this for my coworker's cousin's new baby...or something like that. The baby's name is Macenzie, and is just over 6pounds..This is my first quilt ever and a little bit of a challenge but I got through it.


WOW!!!!  That is beautiful!  



t-beri said:


> Hey guys!!!  I know I haven't been around.. I spent yesterday at the hospital w/ my DH's cousin.  Angie was a friend of mine in middle school too.  She has been having complications throughout her pregnancy.
> 
> SHe has had 3 miscarriages in the last few years.  This pregnancy was viable only to find out that the baby was not getting enough oxygen from the placenta.  They also told her in the ultrasounds that the legs and arms were not delevoping proportionatly to her body.  Angie had a brother (who sadly passed a year ago at the age of 21) w/ severe CP.  She found out during this pregnancy that she may have a 1/2 brother she never knew about who has Downs.  The doctors thought the baby may have downs, CP or Spina bifida
> 
> a month ago an Amnio showed that the baby had NO chromosomal disorders but from the ultrasounds the doctors told her the baby would probably be profoundly disabled.   Due to the lack of oxygen the baby was getting they were just waiting until the baby was big enough to deliver.
> 
> This weeks they decided they couldn't wait any longer and gave Angie steroids to help develope the baby's heart and lungs.  She was born via c-section yesterday @8:15 am at 1lb 3 oz. and 11" long  they said that even though Angie (who is 4'11") was 30 weeks pregnant the baby was the size of 24 weeks gestation.
> Her name is Danica Mia. We know that she still has a battle ahead of her but everyone was amazed that her limbs were normal and completely proportionate.  by noon yesterday they had taken her off of oxygen. She is still on a ventilator to help her tiny lungs but is breathing "room air".  Today she was weighed and has gained an oz. already.
> 
> I know you girls have a great prayer chain and was hoping you might find time to send up an extra on for this miraculous little one. We won't really be able to know the extent of neurological damage for a while so the relief has only been minimal.   A lot of people here would appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I'll catch up w/ ya'll on monday!
> 
> ...t.


Lots of prayers for baby Danica. 



HeatherSue said:


> I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.  This is for Brody, BigDisGrandma's grandson.
> 
> He likes Pluto, Texas Longhorns, and the Dallas Cowboys.  So, I drew them all together and appliqued it onto a shirt!
> 
> This applique was just about as fun to do as baby Simba.   But, it'll be worth it if he likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell him I let a GIRL model it!


WOW!!!!  He is going to flip over that!!!!!


----------



## Jajone

I've threaded and rethreaded my new serger 3 times. All 3 times it worked when I tried it. Then, the first time, the thread kept breaking. I put it away the other night frustrated. I took it out again tonight and practically danced when I rethreaded it and it worked. I took a second piece of fabric and now the thread just keeps bunching up and it doesn't feed the fabric through. I took all the thread out a third time and it still bunches up. Any ideas? I'm ready now to cry and take it back to the store and forget I ever wanted one in the first place


----------



## AQW

teresajoy said:


> What??? they dont' have customs at Disneyland???



I'm local to DL and we have APs - in the 100+ times I've been to DL in the past few years, I've seen exactly three custom outfits total.


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> Thanks Revrob and Princessmom!!! There is nothing on the label about it being iron-on. Darn. I even tried ironing it on after I read your advice and it didn't stick. OK I will have to pin it to the back I guess. Darn...I spent $10 on this and its like 11 yards of the wrong stablizer



You're not alone!  I bought the self stick stabilizer and can't get it off the inside of the applique.




I actually got over the fear of my new machine today and made a few baby bibs for gifts and made my DS(7) some PJ shorts and a piece of the fabric appliqued onto a T.  I guess it came out OK cause DS wants to wear it as a T.  Now I really HAVE to make the Mickey bowling shirt I have planned for him tomorrow.  I'll take photos of today's creations tomorrow too.


----------



## princesskayla

CastleCreations said:


> Howdy Ho..fellow Disers..I made this for my coworker's cousin's new baby...or something like that. The baby's name is Macenzie, and is just over 6pounds..This is my first quilt ever and a little bit of a challenge but I got through it.



Awsome!!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> I made this one for my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used CarlaC's Simply Sweet dress pattern. I just added the bows and the trim.



How cute!! I love it. Your daughter is so cute as well. 



HeatherSue said:


> I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.  This is for Brody, BigDisGrandma's grandson.
> 
> He likes Pluto, Texas Longhorns, and the Dallas Cowboys.  So, I drew them all together and appliqued it onto a shirt!
> 
> This applique was just about as fun to do as baby Simba.   But, it'll be worth it if he likes it!



WOW - great job. I am sure he will LOVE it!!!


----------



## jham

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my creation of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement!
> 
> Patterns are on sale at Hobby Lobby for $1.99 so I bought a few today.  We will see if I can figure them out!



So cute!



CastleCreations said:


> Howdy Ho..fellow Disers..I made this for my coworker's cousin's new baby...or something like that. The baby's name is Macenzie, and is just over 6pounds..This is my first quilt ever and a little bit of a challenge but I got through it.



Very cute!  I haven't quilted in a long time.  



AQW said:


> I'm local to DL and we have APs - in the 100+ times I've been to DL in the past few years, I've seen exactly three custom outfits total.



and it was probably us, Lori, or Lisa


----------



## LisaZoe

jessica52877 said:


> I thought I was losing my mind because every time I iron on the interfacing and wash it comes off. Well, it was only 1 time, but enough to annoy me!



It seems to stay in place better if I use a hot iron (cotton setting) when I first apply it. Unfortunately, it will still come loose eventually and the dryer seems to speed up the process. I've begun including a note in packages with tees so the recipient knows what to expect. I wish I could find something that would stay in place but until then, I'll use this because I've had a few people tell me their kids will wear the appliqué tees I've made and they won't wear others because they "itch". I've let them know what they can ask for at fabric stores if they want to put their own interfacing inside other tees. I hate to think something easily fixed would keep a child from wearing a tee the parent got specially for him/her.


----------



## teresajoy

twob4him said:


> Are we still doing pics of the day? Here is a funny one! My DH painstakenly extracted the 3-D glasses out of the TV Guide and assembled them for the girls to watch the Best of Both Worlds Concert on tv tonight....He kinda resembles the icon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my DD3 finally learned how to peddle her bike.  I started teaching her in Dec...and its July 26th  Here she is practicing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD10 is at her dad's this weekend and I miss her  OK I am off to sew some more!!! Have a great night...I will be catching up on trp reports later so post those updates ladies!!!


LOVE your random picture of the day!!!!!!! 


YEAH to your daughter (I'm drawing a blank on her name, I'm sorry!) It took Lydia F O R E V E R! to learn to peddle, and she is still NOT good at it!  

I love the dress!!! I am making a Big Give outfit out of that! 




CastleCreations said:


> Howdy Ho..fellow Disers..I made this for my coworker's cousin's new baby...or something like that. The baby's name is Macenzie, and is just over 6pounds..This is my first quilt ever and a little bit of a challenge but I got through it.


Oh my goodness Elisa, that is just STUNNING!!!!! Absolutely perfect!!!! Your coworkers cousin is going to flip over that!!!!!!

It reminds me a lot of the quilt my Grandma made for Corey when he was a baby and the one she made for Arminda all rolled into one! 




Tinka_Belle said:


> I made this one for my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used CarlaC's Simply Sweet dress pattern. I just added the bows and the trim.
> 
> 
> Jenna saw the pic of your DH and she said, "He looks so cool! Is he gonna watch Hannah Montana too?"  She also said that the dress that you made is beautiful and she would like one also.


I was just going to answer the poster (goodness I'm bad with names today, because I don't seem to remember her username!) that you can make most anything with a Portrait Peasant dress or Simply Sweet pattern!! And, there you go proving me right!!!  I didn't realize you made that with the Simply Sweet! 



HeatherSue said:


> I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.  This is for Brody, BigDisGrandma's grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell him I let a GIRL model it!


That turned out so cute Heather!!!!!! Tessa looks cute even in boy clothes! 



Astro Orbiter said:


> OK, I know some of you use a rolled hem foot.  I have one - but no matter how hard I try I don't get it, end up frusterated and doing hems with measuring, turning, pinning, and sewing.  The rolled-under part keeps stopping rolling under and I end up with the raw edge out.
> 
> Can someone give me some words of wisdom?  Tutorial somewhere?
> 
> Thanks!  Deb


There is a video tutorial in the bookmarks. 



t-beri said:


> And BTW.  My husband has been looking at this OLD 3 story house in our area for almost a year (since last fall  maybe ) and we can totally not buy a new house. I am just about to pay off the mortgage on this one.   BUT we went by yet again w/ his mom today and then AGAIN w/ his dad. B/C when we took his mom by the guy across the street was all "hey are ya thinkin' of buying the house?" and we said ummmm.... and he said there was usually a door open  to get in.  So of course we broke in.. The owners got divorced and he kicked her out and she trashed the place. He just wants out of the mortgage- $174.900  5 bedrooms 4 bath 1.4 acres.  Problem is the house was built in 1889. There is a significant amount of wood damage and we suspect maybe some foundation issues.  part of the house was an addition and it is a bit obvious but it's in the back so as far as curb appeal, noone knows.  The 2nd floor was an apartment w/ it's own stairway in the back and a small kitchen.  DH is trying to convince his parents to sell their house and we can take the money from both houses and all move in here.  They can live upstairs, they would have a bedroom/ full bath/ small kitchen and nook. There is also a room which was probably the master bed that we would turn into MIL and my design studio...IT IS HUGE!!!!  My FIL however is bringing our dillusions down and being all MR. REALISTIC.  He's pretty sure we could never afford the reno. even if we all moved in.  I'm still dreaming though. B and his mom are looking at the digital pics we took today.  They must be dreaming still too
> 
> The universe will not allow me to have this house.  I know this.
> ...t.



Do you guys have much experience with a remodel? It sounds like a LOT of work, and it also sounds like it is going to be really expensive. The foundation worries me, along with the extensive wood damage. What type of wood damage are you talking about? Have you looked around quite a bit? I would think that with the current economy there might be a better solution out there.  And, do you REALLY want to live full time with your inlaws? I know you really like them and all, but will it work out long term?  

I am praying for little Danica and her family tonight!


----------



## LisaZoe

jham said:


> ... and it was probably us, Lori, or Lisa



Very true. It does seem most people are getting items for WDW rather than DLR.  That just makes the customs stand out even more.  My theory is west coast people are in general more casual about how they dress than those in the east and south. I know that's a very broad assessment and doesn't apply to all areas. However, it definitely applies around where we live and it's one reason what I make for Zoe is usually fairly simple in comparison to what most people consider "custom boutique". She already feels different from the other kids so I don't want her to feel self-conscious about what she's wearing, too.  Luckily, I think she's getting enough positive comments about her clothes from friends and school employees so she doesn't refuse to wear what I've made... yet.


----------



## billwendy

HI Everyone,

Will be praying for baby Danica!! What a miracle!!! Sounds like she is a feisty little one!!!

Great pluto applique!!!! You are really talented!!

WOW - thats your first quilt??? AMAZING!!!

I get all those stabilizers, wonderunder's, sulky's, tear away, wash away, iron on, pin on whatevers mixed up all the time!!!!!! its so frustrating to me when I get the wrong one!!!!!!

Im working on some beach outfits, wanted to have them done by tonight for tomorrow, but it was so hot in my sewing room (attic) I couldnt last any longer!!! oh well, will try to get them done by wed - I'll see my cousin sue then to give them to her. She will be at duPont with Tim who is having his hernia (hydrocele) repair then - anyone know how long till he can get the incision wet?????? He is a healthy 3 year old, so should heal quickly, right?

thanks, wendy


----------



## mytwotinks

twob4him said:


> Thanks Revrob and Princessmom!!! There is nothing on the label about it being iron-on. Darn. I even tried ironing it on after I read your advice and it didn't stick. OK I will have to pin it to the back I guess. Darn...I spent $10 on this and its like 11 yards of the wrong stablizer



You could carefully baste a grid to hold the stabilizer in place.  I do that a lot with the iron on because I never get it to stick well enough.  The strings pull right out when you are done.  If there is ever one that gets caught up in the applique I just trim it right to the applique threads.


----------



## Cherlynn25

HeatherSue said:


> I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.  This is for Brody, BigDisGrandma's grandson.
> 
> He likes Pluto, Texas Longhorns, and the Dallas Cowboys.  So, I drew them all together and appliqued it onto a shirt!
> 
> This applique was just about as fun to do as baby Simba.   But, it'll be worth it if he likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell him I let a GIRL model it!



This is so cute! We are big dallas cowboy fans in our house. LOVE it


----------



## teresajoy

I thought I'd post my random pictures of the day!


Here is little Corey in David and Barbara's wedding. He was 3. I made the flower girl and bride's maid dresses too.









And, here is a picture of my neice I mentioned earlier:








Wasn't she a cutie!


----------



## mytwotinks

glorib said:


> Prayers said for baby Danica and family!  These are the kinds of babies I take care of, so if you have any questions or anything, let me know and I'll try to help.  The fact that she's on "room air" oxygen is awesome!  It just means she needs the pressure from the vent to help her breathe, but not supplemental oxygen.  Also, the fact that she's a girl is in her favor, too!  Girls typically do better - we are, after all, the stronger gender - even from birth!  Anyway, lots of positive thoughts for you all and let me know if you need anything!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, that is just way too cool!  I'm thinking he's gonna LOVE it - what's not to love?  3 of his favorite things all rolled into one - it's awesome!




I didn't know that.  Very interesting.

Tiffani - for some reason it wouldn't let me quote you, but I will absolutely be praying for this baby.  The scariest time is the not knowing, so hopefully they will get information soon that will let them know what is going on.  I always say that even when we got bad news it wasn't as hard as when they just didn't know what was going on with Riley.  I just wanted to know what we needed to *DO*.  Not doing anything is torture.


----------



## revrob

lovesdumbo said:


> You're not alone!  I bought the self stick stabilizer and can't get it off the inside of the applique.



We may be talking about two different things.  Sticky back stabilizer is designed to be used on a machine embroidery hoop to hold the item that you're embroidering instead having to put the fabric in the hoop.  You DON'T want to use this stuff to iron on the back of fabric and applique with a sewing machine.


----------



## teresajoy

I found the video for the rolled hem foot:

http://www.sewingmachine-sales.co.uk/sewing_machine_info/video/60/rolled-hem-foot.html


----------



## mytwotinks

AQW said:


> I'm local to DL and we have APs - in the 100+ times I've been to DL in the past few years, I've seen exactly three custom outfits total.



I was there last June and I would say I'm not surprised by this.  It was a totally different feel.  I barely even saw any kids wearing Disney t-shirts let alone a custom.  I did not see even one thing that looked as if it had been homemade.

You can't walk 3 feet in Disney World without running into a whole family dressed alike!


----------



## Cheeseball

CastleCreations said:


> Howdy Ho..fellow Disers..I made this for my coworker's cousin's new baby...or something like that. The baby's name is Macenzie, and is just over 6pounds..This is my first quilt ever and a little bit of a challenge but I got through it.



That is gorgeous!!! 



t-beri said:


> Hey guys!!!  I know I haven't been around.. I spent yesterday at the hospital w/ my DH's cousin.  Angie was a friend of mine in middle school too.  She has been having complications throughout her pregnancy.
> 
> SHe has had 3 miscarriages in the last few years.  This pregnancy was viable only to find out that the baby was not getting enough oxygen from the placenta.  They also told her in the ultrasounds that the legs and arms were not delevoping proportionatly to her body.  Angie had a brother (who sadly passed a year ago at the age of 21) w/ severe CP.  She found out during this pregnancy that she may have a 1/2 brother she never knew about who has Downs.  The doctors thought the baby may have downs, CP or Spina bifida
> 
> a month ago an Amnio showed that the baby had NO chromosomal disorders but from the ultrasounds the doctors told her the baby would probably be profoundly disabled.   Due to the lack of oxygen the baby was getting they were just waiting until the baby was big enough to deliver.
> 
> This weeks they decided they couldn't wait any longer and gave Angie steroids to help develope the baby's heart and lungs.  She was born via c-section yesterday @8:15 am at 1lb 3 oz. and 11" long  they said that even though Angie (who is 4'11") was 30 weeks pregnant the baby was the size of 24 weeks gestation.
> Her name is Danica Mia. We know that she still has a battle ahead of her but everyone was amazed that her limbs were normal and completely proportionate.  by noon yesterday they had taken her off of oxygen. She is still on a ventilator to help her tiny lungs but is breathing "room air".  Today she was weighed and has gained an oz. already.
> 
> I know you girls have a great prayer chain and was hoping you might find time to send up an extra on for this miraculous little one. We won't really be able to know the extent of neurological damage for a while so the relief has only been minimal.   A lot of people here would appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I'll catch up w/ ya'll on monday!
> 
> ...t.



Poor little baby! That's great that she's doing so well though!



HeatherSue said:


> I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.  This is for Brody, BigDisGrandma's grandson.
> 
> He likes Pluto, Texas Longhorns, and the Dallas Cowboys.  So, I drew them all together and appliqued it onto a shirt!
> 
> This applique was just about as fun to do as baby Simba.   But, it'll be worth it if he likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell him I let a GIRL model it!



Great job! I love it!


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> She will be at duPont with Tim who is having his hernia (hydrocele) repair then - anyone know how long till he can get the incision wet?????? He is a healthy 3 year old, so should heal quickly, right?


My DS was 7 months old when he had his done.  He had to have both sides done and the DR said it was worse than he anticipated once he got in there.  He had it done with a scope so he only had internal stiches and tape on the outside.  I think he had the surgery on a Friday and had the tape removed on the following Tuesday.  My DS recovered immediately.  He was trying to pull himself up to standing that very day (he wasn't do that yet).   Hope Tim heals quickly!!!!! 



teresajoy said:


> I thought I'd post my random pictures of the day!
> 
> 
> Here is little Corey in David and Barbara's wedding. He was 3. I made the flower girl and bride's maid dresses too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, here is a picture of my neice I mentioned earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't she a cutie!


How cute-both Corey and your DNeice!  That flower girls dress is beautiful!


----------



## lovesdumbo

revrob said:


> We may be talking about two different things.  Sticky back stabilizer is designed to be used on a machine embroidery hoop to hold the item that you're embroidering instead having to put the fabric in the hoop.  You DON'T want to use this stuff to iron on the back of fabric and applique with a sewing machine.



I know NOW that it isn't the right stuff.  But I didn't try to iron it onto the back of the fabric-I just stuck it on.  The applique looks OK so hopefully it won't be too itchy for DS-if it is I'll just have to use interfacing on top of it.


----------



## mytwotinks

teresajoy said:


> I found the video for the rolled hem foot:
> 
> http://www.sewingmachine-sales.co.uk/sewing_machine_info/video/60/rolled-hem-foot.html



Yeah, it's not that easy.  It looks in the video like they already have the edge turned under.  You're not supposed to have to.

ALSO - I love 3 year old Cory!!!!  He's adorable!!!!  He's pretty cute nowadays too though!


----------



## SallyfromDE

iheartdisney said:


> Also, I found a pattern that looks SOOOO much like a Cinderella dress, but at the start of the movie. has anyone ever made a peasant princess dress, and how did that go over at the parks?
> Thanks!








Kirsta wore this to the Halloween party last year. It was a HUGE hit with both guests and the CMs. I had people left and right asking me where I got it  and the CMs thought it was the most origional they had seen in a long time. I used a Pilgrim pattern and just changed it a little. I wish I had done an applique on the apron. 



snooples said:


> Long time "window shopper" here with a question.  For those of you who have made the pink cinderella dress (I know Heather made a beautiful one), did you use a pattern? If so, was it difficult?  I have been sewing for about 9 months now, but I am completely self taught and unfortunately do not know how to read a pattern. I have only made things using CarlaC's patterns.
> 
> We are having dinner at 1900 Park Fare in September, and I would love for my daughter to wear this dress.  I am just not sure if I am up to the challenge!
> 
> Any input would be great.  By the way, your creations are all fabulous!!!
> 
> Michelle








This is for September, when we have dinner at Park Fare. I did use a pattern. It's an old simplicity that I found on   I thought it resembled it, except that I had to add bows and trim. Also it was floor length. But after I started to make, I decided on Tea lenghth. Thinking she wouldn't trip, or if she grew taller. I could cut the bows off later and she'd have a church dress ..... She got mad at me becuase she wanted a gown. But she got over as soon as she put it on. 



HeatherSue said:


> I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.  This is for Brody, BigDisGrandma's grandson.
> 
> He likes Pluto, Texas Longhorns, and the Dallas Cowboys.  So, I drew them all together and appliqued it onto a shirt!
> 
> This applique was just about as fun to do as baby Simba.   But, it'll be worth it if he likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell him I let a GIRL model it!



This is awesome. I just did a Goofy for my give. It's been ages since I've appligued anything (other then the digitized) and it sure looks it. Now if I could just find those shorts I need, I'd be in good shape. 



Astro Orbiter said:


> OK, I know some of you use a rolled hem foot.  I have one - but no matter how hard I try I don't get it, end up frusterated and doing hems with measuring, turning, pinning, and sewing.  The rolled-under part keeps stopping rolling under and I end up with the raw edge out.
> 
> Can someone give me some words of wisdom?  Tutorial somewhere?
> 
> Thanks!  Deb



I was trying to figure out to use one of the feet to my machine. I just did an internet search and found quite a few helpful pages. Some even with videos. Good luck.


----------



## charlinn

sahm1000 said:


> Okay, I finally made it over to the new thread and we are already about a tenth of the way finished with it!  I know I'm not going to have time to catch up,  you guys are moving way too fast and I'm trying to sew some too.  For anyone that is interested I saw some cute stuff at Joann's yesterday!  I am making this a big size font in case anyone who doesn't read everything everyone writes might be interested!
> 
> At Joann's in the iron-on section they had very cool black Mickey Silhouettes (like the applique shape) with letters on them in white.  They were iron on transfers so you could use them to personalize a shirt or something, almost exactly like the ones in the sticker section for scrapbooking.  Thought they might come in handy if anyone is looking for something like that!
> 
> 
> Also, Wal-Mart (if you still have a fabric dept.) and JoAnn's both had back to school fabrics if you are looking for them.  They were the same prints at both places but Joanns had some extra coordinating prints that Wal-Mart didn't have.  Does anyone know if there is a difference in the quality of the fabric since the print design is the same?  Just curious!


Thanks for the info...I will check my local Joanne's!!!


----------



## charlinn

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Don't know if anyone read the "Last Lecture" or saw it on YouTube but he passed this morning


I had seen that on Oprah...How sad!!!!  Wow!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## the_seamstress

Just a note to say 
*HELLO to All!*


*+ Hope your summers are all going well ... 
*


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Teresa-I second the opinion that the Portrait Peasant and the Simply Sweet patterns can be turned into just about anything. I have used those two patterns so much that I have to reprint them several times. They are just so versatile.


----------



## charlinn

Hello all...I am just so in love with this site!!  We just booked a family vacation to DL in December..first time that we are staying at the DL hotel as well as our first time seeing DL in December.  I have got some great ideas from this site...I started sewing this morning and will post the outfits once they are finished.  I have a 10 year old machine and don't know how to do anything fancy...but am having so much fun.  Just wanted to say hi!


----------



## the_seamstress

HeatherSue said:


> I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.  This is for Brody, BigDisGrandma's grandson.
> He likes Pluto, Texas Longhorns, and the Dallas Cowboys.  So, I drew them all together and appliqued it onto a shirt!
> This applique was just about as fun to do as baby Simba.   But, it'll be worth it if he likes it!


*Looks Beautiful! ... 
Nice points, too! 
I'm sure he'll love it  *


----------



## t-beri

Actually being in the construction industry we have friends in most fields. A friend of ours who is a general contractor is gonna walk it with us and tell us whether or not we need to have a structural engineer look at it.  My fil is one of those jack of all trades guys.   We really are a close family. It would mean my mil could retire and the kids wouldn't have to be in daycare. Also they would have their own entrance and the upstairs apartment even though most of the time we would probably eat dinner together. We really think it will be good for all of us. We weren't looking to move but its very enticing.


----------



## the_seamstress

t-beri said:


> Actually being in the construction industry we have friends in most fields. A friend of ours who is a general contractor is gonna walk it with us and tell us whether or not we need to have a structural engineer look at it.  My fil is one of those jack of all trades guys.   We really are a close family. It would mean my mil could retire and the kids wouldn't have to be in daycare. Also they would have their own entrance and the upstairs apartment even though most of the time we would probably eat dinner together. We really think it will be good for all of us. We weren't looking to move but its very enticing.


I wish you Good Luck with the house ... Hopefully, they'll agree to a much lower price, since it needs work. Sounds like a great deal, considering you'd save on having a sitter ... + it'll help your close family be even closer, that's always a heart warmer!  ...
I love to read when people are close with their families !
 Best of Wishes on your house-venture!

Rem, old means charm, too 
Our house was built in the late 1800's & added onto in the early 1910's. Someday, we want to gut it & rebuild it all fresh ! We want to keep the old wood trim & floors if we can! ... Get it ready for another century ... maybe even for our girls to use it to go to college here.


----------



## Flea

AQW said:


> I'm local to DL and we have APs - in the 100+ times I've been to DL in the past few years, I've seen exactly three custom outfits total.





jham said:


> and it was probably us, Lori, or Lisa





mytwotinks said:


> I was there last June and I would say I'm not surprised by this.  It was a totally different feel.  I barely even saw any kids wearing Disney t-shirts let alone a custom.  I did not see even one thing that looked as if it had been homemade.
> 
> You can't walk 3 feet in Disney World without running into a whole family dressed alike!



Well We will be there in 14 months 2 weeks yahoo and my girls will definitely be in customs of some sort   though maybe not as brilliant as the stuff I see - I'm too scared to do applique and stuff like that hehe.

And if there aren't that many with customs if I do see people they most probably reside on this thread so I can feel safe to say hi


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi everyone!  I have vowed to do some sewing today.  I got the entire house all clean yesterday, just so I could sew all day if I wanted.  So, yipee!

And, Plug time!  I updated my trip report!


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> I'm sure some of you already know my name, but I'll tell it for the new people. I'm Crystal. Currently I'm the only Crystal in the group.


I'm Marlo



twob4him said:


> Are we still doing pics of the day? Here is a funny one! My DH painstakenly extracted the 3-D glasses out of the TV Guide and assembled them for the girls to watch the Best of Both Worlds Concert on tv tonight....He kinda resembles the icon
> 
> And my DD3 finally learned how to peddle her bike.  I started teaching her in Dec...and its July 26th  Here she is practicing!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my other DD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to keep on topic, I made a dress for my friend's DD who is going to Disney in August! I just love this fabric! I bought a Princess make-a-book and put a page on the front! It was Carla C's A-line pattern which was great until I had to "hand sew"  the last little part! Just kidding...it was easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> My DD10 is at her dad's this weekend and I miss her  OK I am off to sew some more!!! Have a great night...I will be catching up on trp reports later so post those updates ladies!!!


 So did your SH watch it!    I am surprised Nikki said she didn't like it!   
Yeah on learning to pedal!  My kids were both very later learners.  Kyle still has his training wheels and is very slow.  Well he is slow with everything  Nikki is still learning to ride with out her training wheels.  I feel bad but I just can't get out there and teach them with my bad back.  I end up crippled every time.
 The dress is so cute!



CastleCreations said:


> Howdy Ho..fellow Disers..I made this for my coworker's cousin's new baby...or something like that. The baby's name is Macenzie, and is just over 6pounds..This is my first quilt ever and a little bit of a challenge but I got through it.


WOW it looks so pretty! Love the lettering.



HeatherSue said:


> I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.  This is for Brody, BigDisGrandma's grandson.
> 
> He likes Pluto, Texas Longhorns, and the Dallas Cowboys.  So, I drew them all together and appliqued it onto a shirt!
> 
> This applique was just about as fun to do as baby Simba.   But, it'll be worth it if he likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell him I let a GIRL model it!


 OMG that is so stinking cute!  The look on Plutos face is so sweet!  His eyes just melt you!  HE is giving the look as we call it in our house.  When the dog tilts his head and looks at you with this questioning look.  We love that look .
 Oh and Tessa of course looks adorable in it.



billwendy said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> Will be praying for baby Danica!! What a miracle!!! Sounds like she is a feisty little one!!!
> 
> Great pluto applique!!!! You are really talented!!
> 
> WOW - thats your first quilt??? AMAZING!!!
> 
> I get all those stabilizers, wonderunder's, sulky's, tear away, wash away, iron on, pin on whatevers mixed up all the time!!!!!! its so frustrating to me when I get the wrong one!!!!!!
> 
> Im working on some beach outfits, wanted to have them done by tonight for tomorrow, but it was so hot in my sewing room (attic) I couldnt last any longer!!! oh well, will try to get them done by wed - I'll see my cousin sue then to give them to her. She will be at duPont with Tim who is having his hernia (hydrocele) repair then - anyone know how long till he can get the incision wet?????? He is a healthy 3 year old, so should heal quickly, right?
> 
> thanks, wendy


 I would imagine a little one would heal rather fast.  When DH had his I think it was a week before he could get his wet.  It could be because it was at an incision site that was cut into a few times though not sure..  My DH has seriously been gutted like a fish he has had so many operations there!  So i could be getting them confused. 
I hope all goes smoothly and he is up and playing asap!



teresajoy said:


> I thought I'd post my random pictures of the day!
> 
> 
> Here is little Corey in David and Barbara's wedding. He was 3. I made the flower girl and bride's maid dresses too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, here is a picture of my neice I mentioned earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't she a cutie!


 Corey is so cute in that picture!  Not that he isn't normally but he is extra cute in that one.  The dresses a beautiful too.
 your niece is sweet too!  Love the knit blanket.  
 They grow up to fast!!!!!!!!!!

Linnette,  Thanks for the info post!  Great stuff!

Tifani,
 Prayers of course for baby Danica!  She seems like a fighter and has already proven the drs wrong!  I sure hope she keeps it up.  
As for the house.  Good luck with it.  there is nothing like the charm of an old house.  Although new ones are very nice too!    Sounds like alot of work but if you are in the construction business and did alot of the work your selves I bet you would save major $$$.
Sounds like it could be a good situation with the in laws since you get along so well.  I would run screaming for my life if DH ever suggested that with his family!  Heck he isn't even sure he wants to invite his sisters to stay in our DVC next november for his sisters 40th bday!  Even a week with them can be to much


----------



## Stephres

CastleCreations said:


>



Wow, beautiful! She is going to love it!



t-beri said:


> Hey guys!!!  I know I haven't been around.. I spent yesterday at the hospital w/ my DH's cousin.  Angie was a friend of mine in middle school too.  She has been having complications throughout her pregnancy.
> 
> I know you girls have a great prayer chain and was hoping you might find time to send up an extra on for this miraculous little one. We won't really be able to know the extent of neurological damage for a while so the relief has only been minimal.   A lot of people here would appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I'll catch up w/ ya'll on monday!
> 
> ...t.



 Hope everything works out with the baby. Isn't it great we have an expert here (glorib)?



HeatherSue said:


>



How clever of you to combine his three loves! It looks absolutely perfect and Tessa is so stinkin cute in it!



t-beri said:


> And BTW.  My husband has been looking at this OLD 3 story house in our area for almost a year (since last fall  maybe ) and we can totally not buy a new house. I am just about to pay off the mortgage on this one.   BUT we went by yet again w/ his mom today and then AGAIN w/ his dad. B/C when we took his mom by the guy across the street was all "hey are ya thinkin' of buying the house?" and we said ummmm.... and he said there was usually a door open  to get in.  So of course we broke in.. The owners got divorced and he kicked her out and she trashed the place. He just wants out of the mortgage- $174.900  5 bedrooms 4 bath 1.4 acres.  Problem is the house was built in 1889. There is a significant amount of wood damage and we suspect maybe some foundation issues.  part of the house was an addition and it is a bit obvious but it's in the back so as far as curb appeal, noone knows.  The 2nd floor was an apartment w/ it's own stairway in the back and a small kitchen.  DH is trying to convince his parents to sell their house and we can take the money from both houses and all move in here.  They can live upstairs, they would have a bedroom/ full bath/ small kitchen and nook. There is also a room which was probably the master bed that we would turn into MIL and my design studio...IT IS HUGE!!!!  My FIL however is bringing our dillusions down and being all MR. REALISTIC.  He's pretty sure we could never afford the reno. even if we all moved in.  I'm still dreaming though. B and his mom are looking at the digital pics we took today.  They must be dreaming still too
> 
> The universe will not allow me to have this house.  I know this.
> ...t.



Good luck whatever happens!


----------



## karebear1

t-beri said:


> Hey guys!!!  I know I haven't been around.. I spent yesterday at the hospital w/ my DH's cousin.  Angie was a friend of mine in middle school too.  She has been having complications throughout her pregnancy.
> 
> This weeks they decided they couldn't wait any longer and gave Angie steroids to help develope the baby's heart and lungs.  She was born via c-section yesterday @8:15 am at 1lb 3 oz. and 11" long  they said that even though Angie (who is 4'11") was 30 weeks pregnant the baby was the size of 24 weeks gestation.
> Her name is Danica Mia. We know that she still has a battle ahead of her but everyone was amazed that her limbs were normal and completely proportionate.  by noon yesterday they had taken her off of oxygen. She is still on a ventilator to help her tiny lungs but is breathing "room air".  Today she was weighed and has gained an oz. already.
> 
> I know you girls have a great prayer chain and was hoping you might find time to send up an extra on for this miraculous little one. We won't really be able to know the extent of neurological damage for a while so the relief has only been minimal.   A lot of people here would appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I'll catch up w/ ya'll on monday!
> 
> ...t.



Let her know she has lots of prayers coming her way! That's quite a story! Danica sounds beautiful!



HeatherSue said:


> I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.



Love this Heather! You are always so creative in your design process!



t-beri said:


> And BTW.  My husband has been looking at this OLD 3 story house in our area for almost a year (since last fall  maybe ) and we can totally not buy a new house. I am just about to pay off the mortgage on this one.   BUT we went by yet again w/ his mom today and then AGAIN w/ his dad. B/C when we took his mom by the guy across the street was all "hey are ya thinkin' of buying the house?" and we said ummmm.... and he said there was usually a door open  to get in.  So of course we broke in.. The owners got divorced and he kicked her out and she trashed the place. He just wants out of the mortgage- $174.900  5 bedrooms 4 bath 1.4 acres.  Problem is the house was built in 1889. There is a significant amount of wood damage and we suspect maybe some foundation issues.  part of the house was an addition and it is a bit obvious but it's in the back so as far as curb appeal, noone knows.  The 2nd floor was an apartment w/ it's own stairway in the back and a small kitchen.  DH is trying to convince his parents to sell their house and we can take the money from both houses and all move in here.  They can live upstairs, they would have a bedroom/ full bath/ small kitchen and nook. There is also a room which was probably the master bed that we would turn into MIL and my design studio...IT IS HUGE!!!!  My FIL however is bringing our dillusions down and being all MR. REALISTIC.  He's pretty sure we could never afford the reno. even if we all moved in.  I'm still dreaming though. B and his mom are looking at the digital pics we took today.  They must be dreaming still too
> 
> The universe will not allow me to have this house.  I know this.
> ...t.



Well that sounds like a  lot of work, but if it's what you really want- then I hope the "universe" lets you have your way. I know lots of people get great satisfaction from taking a house like the one you've described and renovating it- and when they're done they are always really beautiful.  Good luck on your house search!



teresajoy said:


> Brian's sister was spending the night with us about two years ago. She was sleeping on the couch in our living room. In the morning she told me that someone had stopped at our front door at 2AM and asked to use the phone, so SHE LET THEM INSIDE OF OUR HOUSE!!!! I was furious!!!! So was Brian! Come to think of it, I don't think she's spent the night since then!



      

Sorry about the Vegas delay..... stuff just got in the way. HOPEFULLY- we'll be able to visit Vegas and go to the show tonight!


----------



## twob4him

LisaZoe said:


> I mostly use Sulky Totally Stable iron-on/tear away and put it behind the base fabric. It tears away pretty easily when satin stitch is used. I remove as much as possible but it does leave small white "fuzzies" hanging from the stitching. Those eventually seem to wash away but I'd never use it over the appliqué mostly because it's not very transparent. Zoe has complained about those "fuzzies" being itchy so I started adding a fusible knit interfacing to cover the stitched area. No matter what I do, that stuff comes loose after laundering. I can usually re-iron it several times and it will hold for a couple more washings. By the time it won't stick anymore the "fuzzies" are gone or have softened enough that Zoe doesn't complain.


Thanks Lisa! I think I am just going to go over the spots again with a satin stitch and see if I can "cover up" the stablizer parts and then on the next two put it on the back. When I am done I will put the fusible knit interfacing over it for the "itchies". Thanks for your helpful suggestions!  



minnie2 said:


> I'm Marlo
> 
> So did your SH watch it!    I am surprised Nikki said she didn't like it!
> Yeah on learning to pedal!  My kids were both very later learners.  Kyle still has his training wheels and is very slow.  Well he is slow with everything  Nikki is still learning to ride with out her training wheels.  I feel bad but I just can't get out there and teach them with my bad back.  I end up crippled every time.
> The dress is so cute!


No DH actually went fishing while I was watching it with the girls. I have to agree with Nikki. I liked all the backstage stuff but the concert just seemed like a lot of work...but I guess they are!  My DDs liked it but it was over late and my poor DD4 is still sleeping!



*Heather* - I just love your adorable Goofy T! OMGosh it's soooo cute....he will  love it for sure!  

*Teresa *- I completely agree with you about the need to look into the matter further and let her dad know and all that. I would not let my girls have a myspace page cause as a teacher, I know it causes so many problems in school etc. I was just saying about the "shock value" and how all the kids do that....yikeso!  This makes some kids feel like they need to do the same thing. Not that I agree or that it is right!


----------



## cerberus

t-beri said:


> And BTW.  My husband has been looking at this OLD 3 story house in our area for almost a year (since last fall  maybe ) and we can totally not buy a new house. I am just about to pay off the mortgage on this one.   BUT we went by yet again w/ his mom today and then AGAIN w/ his dad. B/C when we took his mom by the guy across the street was all "hey are ya thinkin' of buying the house?" and we said ummmm.... and he said there was usually a door open  to get in.  So of course we broke in.. The owners got divorced and he kicked her out and she trashed the place. He just wants out of the mortgage- $174.900  5 bedrooms 4 bath 1.4 acres.  Problem is the house was built in 1889. There is a significant amount of wood damage and we suspect maybe some foundation issues.  part of the house was an addition and it is a bit obvious but it's in the back so as far as curb appeal, noone knows.  The 2nd floor was an apartment w/ it's own stairway in the back and a small kitchen.  DH is trying to convince his parents to sell their house and we can take the money from both houses and all move in here.  They can live upstairs, they would have a bedroom/ full bath/ small kitchen and nook. There is also a room which was probably the master bed that we would turn into MIL and my design studio...IT IS HUGE!!!!  My FIL however is bringing our dillusions down and being all MR. REALISTIC.  He's pretty sure we could never afford the reno. even if we all moved in.  I'm still dreaming though. B and his mom are looking at the digital pics we took today.  They must be dreaming still too
> 
> The universe will not allow me to have this house.  I know this.
> ...t.



We live in a house built in 1889, everyone we know calls it the money pit  But we love it. However we are not handy so it can get expensive to pay to have the work done, so since you have family in construction that will help. It will be a ton of work and LOTS of money! We just dealt with structural issues and thankfully we did not have to redo the foundation, that is enough money to give ya a heart attack  
Here is my place








Kitchen Before





Kitchen after remodel





Okay will not bore you all with any more!!


----------



## minnie2

cerberus said:


> We live in a house built in 1889, everyone we know calls it the money pit  But we love it. However we are not handy so it can get expensive to pay to have the work done, so since you have family in construction that will help. It will be a ton of work and LOTS of money! We just dealt with structural issues and thankfully we did not have to redo the foundation, that is enough money to give ya a heart attack
> Here is my place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen after remodel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay will not bore you all with any more!!


 Your house is gorgeous!  
 Our hosue was built in 1891 and we love it.  The house we originaly wanted looked so uch like yours but our realtor said it had a contract on it already but of course the day after we put a contract on our house we found out that contract fell through oh well.
 the remodel came out great!  
We got lucky with ours the bones were perfect on ours and it was re modeled about 10 yrs before we bought it so we just had to update it a bit to our taste.  We are still doing that.  I have to say my fav thing out our house is our original inlay floors. I love old houses!


----------



## Clared

cerberus said:


> We live in a house built in 1889, everyone we know calls it the money pit  But we love it. However we are not handy so it can get expensive to pay to have the work done, so since you have family in construction that will help. It will be a ton of work and LOTS of money! We just dealt with structural issues and thankfully we did not have to redo the foundation, that is enough money to give ya a heart attack
> Here is my place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay will not bore you all with any more!!



Oh my - your house is beautiful


----------



## cerberus

minnie2 said:


> Your house is gorgeous!
> Our hosue was built in 1891 and we love it.  The house we originaly wanted looked so uch like yours but our realtor said it had a contract on it already but of course the day after we put a contract on our house we found out that contract fell through oh well.
> the remodel came out great!
> We got lucky with ours the bones were perfect on ours and it was re modeled about 10 yrs before we bought it so we just had to update it a bit to our taste.  We are still doing that.  I have to say my fav thing out our house is our original inlay floors. I love old houses!



Thank you. We decided 2 years ago that we were done with the remodeling and put the house on the market and went house shopping....we could not find anything we liked. Each day we would come back to our house, pull in the driveway and say " Don't you just love our house". I would love to not have to remodel, it is never ending with an old house! But we have decided to stay. 
We just have pine floors and I could not live without them especially with 3 dogs. I bet your inlay floors are gorgeous! Have you posted any pictures?

The kitchen was our biggest project. Mostly the house needed lots of little things, fresh paint and the wood floors refinished. We still need to do the upstairs bath, just not sure how we want to do it. Right now we only have 2 full baths (one up, one down). I would like to take the upstairs bathroom and split it into 2 bathrooms, so we have our own small master bath, but I also love the fact that our bathroom is huge right now (it was a bedroom they converted to a bathroom/laundry room). Besides that the next biggest project is converting the 3rd floor (800sq ft) to a play room for the girls  It will be nice when it done, it even has hardwood floors. 
Okay can you tell I love my house


----------



## cerberus

Oh and I would like to point out that even though I am not a good sewer, the curtains were sewn by my mom 





So now all these great ideas I get from here, I send to my mom! Although I did sew the girls 2 pre-shired (sp) sundresses, but that was pretty easily done with the serger


----------



## HeatherSue

Thanks guys for all your compliments on the Pluto applique!



dean556 said:


> quick question I am making the portrait peasant top from ycmt and dd wants a ribbon on it so it will tie in the back like HeartherSues peter pan top.What stitch do I use to attach it?


I used double fold bias tape, unfolded, and used a regular straight stitch to stitch it onto the front of the outfit.  I stitched 1/4" from the top, and then 1/4" from the bottom edge.  Then, I stitched it at both the side seams.  I wouldn't recommend bias tape, though. It doesn't look very nice for the ties in back.  If you make a fabric tube, or ribbon, it would look nicer. 

It would look a lot nicer if you cut 3 pieces of ribbon and stitched the ribbon on the front before you join the two side pieces together.  Then, you wedge the ribbons you're going to use as ties in back in between the two layers before you sew up the sides.  I am so bad at explaining things.  I hope that made sense.



spongemommie05 said:


> I,,,,,,,, SPONGEMOMMIE05 PROMISE TO PUT OFF ALL MY HOUSEWORK, KIDS AND HUBBY TO CATCH UP ON TRIP REPORTS AND COMMENT. SUNDAY JULY
> 27TH 2008


Hold on a minute...you wrote that on Saturday the 26th...D'OH!!!



iheartdisney said:


> I'm takaing the plunge here...
> I've been lurking since around page 121 of the last thread. I am a beginner level at sewing. I've done alot of quilts, but those are all just straight lines, so clothes are a different story! Right now I am sticking to patterns without buttons or zippers.
> So, the outfit I'm working on is my first journey into the world of double fold bias tape. I tried using it last night, but hit a snag, literally! Do I need to sew the entire garment by hand, or is there a trick? Becasue every time I try to run it through the machine, it gets pushed down into the bobbin-hole part of the sewing machine.
> Also, I found a pattern that looks SOOOO much like a Cinderella dress, but at the start of the movie. has anyone ever made a peasant princess dress, and how did that go over at the parks?
> Thanks!


!!  I'm not sure what's happening with your fabric getting pulled down into the machine.  But, that happens to me sometimes if I start trying to sew at the very end of the fabric.  A lot of the time, I'll start sewing a little ways up from where I want to start, and then I sew in reverse back to the beginning, and sew forward again.  Then, it doesn't usually get all tangled up.



snooples said:


> Long time "window shopper" here with a question.  For those of you who have made the pink cinderella dress (I know Heather made a beautiful one), did you use a pattern? If so, was it difficult?  I have been sewing for about 9 months now, but I am completely self taught and unfortunately do not know how to read a pattern. I have only made things using CarlaC's patterns.
> 
> We are having dinner at 1900 Park Fare in September, and I would love for my daughter to wear this dress.  I am just not sure if I am up to the challenge!
> 
> Any input would be great.  By the way, your creations are all fabulous!!!
> 
> Michelle


Someone already answered this.  But, yep, I used the Simplicity Belle pattern for Tessa's pink cinderella dress, then I added the bows and ribbon.  I made up the skirt as I went.   The dress that Crystal posted using CarlaC's Simply Sweet pattern would be pretty easy for a beginner, and turns out just as cute, too! (unless you use satin, that's hard to work with!)



twob4him said:


> [/IMG]



Your husband is so cute!  I loved his big smile in all of your PA vacation pictures!  How sweet that he put those glasses together for his girls, and that he modeled them, too! 

Tessa took a LOOOONG time learning to peddle her bike. She finally was able to peddle and steer at the same time last winter, when she was almost 5!
This picture was taken when she was 2.5 and she was totally throwing a tantrum, even though it looks like she's smiling peacefullly.  Seconds later she was on the ground kicking and screaming because she couldn't do it.





The dress is SO cute!  I love that you put a storybook panel on the front!



CastleCreations said:


>


WOW ELISA!! That is gorgeous!!!! I love it!!!!



t-beri said:


> Hey guys!!!  I know I haven't been around.. I spent yesterday at the hospital w/ my DH's cousin.  Angie was a friend of mine in middle school too.  She has been having complications throughout her pregnancy.


I will definitely be praying for baby Danica and her family.

I'm not a doctor, but I play one on the Dis.  The blood clotting disorder that I have causes multiple miscarriages in most women.  It also can deprive oxygen to the fetus because blood clots form in the placenta. It's not as rare as some people think it is.  So, when the time is right, you might want to mention that she gets tested for antiphospholipid antibody syndrome.  It's a simple blood test.  It could really help her out on future pregnancies if she does have a blood clotting disorder and goes on blood thinners (lovenox).  to her, and to you for being at the hospital with her.



Astro Orbiter said:


> OK, I know some of you use a rolled hem foot.  I have one - but no matter how hard I try I don't get it, end up frusterated and doing hems with measuring, turning, pinning, and sewing.  The rolled-under part keeps stopping rolling under and I end up with the raw edge out.
> 
> Can someone give me some words of wisdom?  Tutorial somewhere?
> 
> Thanks!  Deb


I had one and I could only use it with the zig-zag stitch, or else the needle wouldn't catch the hem!



t-beri said:


> And BTW.  My husband has been looking at this OLD 3 story house in our area for almost a year (since last fall  maybe ) and we can totally not buy a new house. I am just about to pay off the mortgage on this one.   BUT we went by yet again w/ his mom today and then AGAIN w/ his dad. B/C when we took his mom by the guy across the street was all "hey are ya thinkin' of buying the house?" and we said ummmm.... and he said there was usually a door open  to get in.  So of course we broke in.. The owners got divorced and he kicked her out and she trashed the place. He just wants out of the mortgage- $174.900  5 bedrooms 4 bath 1.4 acres.  Problem is the house was built in 1889. There is a significant amount of wood damage and we suspect maybe some foundation issues.  part of the house was an addition and it is a bit obvious but it's in the back so as far as curb appeal, noone knows.  The 2nd floor was an apartment w/ it's own stairway in the back and a small kitchen.  DH is trying to convince his parents to sell their house and we can take the money from both houses and all move in here.  They can live upstairs, they would have a bedroom/ full bath/ small kitchen and nook. There is also a room which was probably the master bed that we would turn into MIL and my design studio...IT IS HUGE!!!!  My FIL however is bringing our dillusions down and being all MR. REALISTIC.  He's pretty sure we could never afford the reno. even if we all moved in.  I'm still dreaming though. B and his mom are looking at the digital pics we took today.  They must be dreaming still too
> 
> The universe will not allow me to have this house.  I know this.
> ...t.


Have you ever seen the movie Money Pit?  

Do you REALLY want an old house, and all the problems that come with it?  You will constantly be fixing things, even after renovation (unless you replace the wiring, the plumbing, the insulation, the windows, the floors, the roof, the plaster, the....).  Old houses are beautiful, but a lot of work!

Henry and I have done lots of renovations on old houses, and have built lots of new ones.  Building a new one is a lot less stressful, cheaper, and faster than renovating!  So, whatever figure you come up with for renovation costs, double it!  There will be more things than you think popping up once you start tearing things out.

The price they're asking is pretty high if it needs a lot of work.  But, it sounds like you're going to cover your bases before you think about making an offer, with the professional walk-throughs.

Another thought- how much longer will DH's parents be able to walk up to a 2nd story apartment?  Especially carrying groceries and such.



teresajoy said:


>


He was so stinkin' cute in his little tux!  I prefer that picture of Mel to the ones on her Myspace account!



the_seamstress said:


> Just a note to say
> *HELLO to All!*
> *+ Hope your summers are all going well ...
> *


HI LAURA!!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Teresa-I second the opinion that the Portrait Peasant and the Simply Sweet patterns can be turned into just about anything. I have used those two patterns so much that I have to reprint them several times. They are just so versatile.


I third that opinion!!  



charlinn said:


> Hello all...I am just so in love with this site!!  We just booked a family vacation to DL in December..first time that we are staying at the DL hotel as well as our first time seeing DL in December.  I have got some great ideas from this site...I started sewing this morning and will post the outfits once they are finished.  I have a 10 year old machine and don't know how to do anything fancy...but am having so much fun.  Just wanted to say hi!


!!! We're so glad to have you here!



the_seamstress said:


> *Looks Beautiful! ...
> Nice points, too!
> I'm sure he'll love it  *


Thank you!!!  I'm a little nervous to have you looking too closely at it, though!



minnie2 said:


> OMG that is so stinking cute!  The look on Plutos face is so sweet!  His eyes just melt you!  HE is giving the look as we call it in our house.  When the dog tilts his head and looks at you with this questioning look.  We love that look .
> Oh and Tessa of course looks adorable in it.


Thank you!! I couldn't find a picture of Pluto without his mouth open (and I didn't want all that extra applique with his toungue and such), so I just drew one myself!  I also love when dogs give you that head cocked look!


----------



## HeatherSue

cerberus said:


> !!



Your house is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## cerberus

HeatherSue said:


> Have you ever seen the movie Money Pit?
> 
> Do you REALLY want an old house, and all the problems that come with it?  You will constantly be fixing things, even after renovation (unless you replace the wiring, the plumbing, the insulation, the windows, the floors, the roof, the plaster, the....).  Old houses are beautiful, but a lot of work!
> 
> Henry and I have done lots of renovations on old houses, and have built lots of new ones.  Building a new one is a lot less stressful, cheaper, and faster than renovating!  So, whatever figure you come up with for renovation costs, double it!  There will be more things than you think popping up once you start tearing things out.
> The price they're asking is pretty high if it needs a lot of work.  But, it sounds like you're going to cover your bases before you think about making an offer, with the professional walk-throughs.
> 
> Another thought- how much longer will DH's parents be able to walk up to a 2nd story apartment?  Especially carrying groceries and such.



I have to agree with you! While we love our house, I am not sure we would do it again. 
Let's see here is part of our list over the past 5 years: new furnance and A/C, some new plumbing, lots of new wiring, new hot water heater and water softener, sump pump for basement, new gutters and drainage tile, new exterior paint, new roof and lots of slate repair, had to remove section of the roof to remove a large bee hive, fix rotting wood on the porch, all new landscaping, scrape off the tons of wallpaper, redo all the woodwork and the list goes on and on....
This is why we started looking for a new place, but now with the housing market the way it is, we will not move until it is time to retire!

Definetely think about you DH's parents being able to walk upstairs. We have 3 acres and are getting ready to build a 1 story house for my parents to retire on.


----------



## minnie2

cerberus said:


> Thank you. We decided 2 years ago that we were done with the remodeling and put the house on the market and went house shopping....we could not find anything we liked. Each day we would come back to our house, pull in the driveway and say " Don't you just love our house". I would love to not have to remodel, it is never ending with an old house! But we have decided to stay.
> We just have pine floors and I could not live without them especially with 3 dogs. I bet your inlay floors are gorgeous! Have you posted any pictures?
> 
> The kitchen was our biggest project. Mostly the house needed lots of little things, fresh paint and the wood floors refinished. We still need to do the upstairs bath, just not sure how we want to do it. Right now we only have 2 full baths (one up, one down). I would like to take the upstairs bathroom and split it into 2 bathrooms, so we have our own small master bath, but I also love the fact that our bathroom is huge right now (it was a bedroom they converted to a bathroom/laundry room). Besides that the next biggest project is converting the 3rd floor (800sq ft) to a play room for the girls  It will be nice when it done, it even has hardwood floors.
> Okay can you tell I love my house


 We did the same thing last yr.  We only have one bathroom which stinks and DH keeps talking about adding on.  So we were wondering if we should just love instead.  Well we looked at all of these new houses and to get what we wanted it would be a lot more!  So we figured we have such a great location and neighbors we decided when we have the $$ we would rather just add to this one.

We got so lucky when we bought it all the wiring was updated, new central a/c, 2 yr old roof, 3 yr old paint job ugly but it is a victorian color.  So the realy $$ was done.  We did replace almost all the appliances because I refused to have old stuff from Montgomery ward.  IT was awful!  WE did replace the sink afaucet and disposal as well in the kitchen.  Added those gutter guarde type things,  In the bathroom we replaced the toliot (DH has no clue how I could ahve gone out and spent $800 on a potty!  I told him go look at the prices of Kohler toilets and he will see!   We also had to replace the pedestal sink and faucet in the bathroom.  Then there is the wall paper we are for ever painting over or taking down.  We still need to refinish DS's floors because his room and our room had carpet.  WE ripped his up because his dr said get it out because of allergies.  The wood just needs to be finished.   Our carpet is awful I just need to get DH to help me rip that one up.  

There has been a few pictures posted but no one noticed the fancy floors LOL  When I posted some pics of some bowling shirts I made you can see the office floors.  I can post them again if any one wants?  I won't bore any one any more though...



HeatherSue said:


> Thanks guys for all your compliments on the Pluto applique!
> 
> 
> I used double fold bias tape, unfolded, and used a regular straight stitch to stitch it onto the front of the outfit.  I stitched 1/4" from the top, and then 1/4" from the bottom edge.  Then, I stitched it at both the side seams.  I wouldn't recommend bias tape, though. It doesn't look very nice for the ties in back.  If you make a fabric tube, or ribbon, it would look nicer.
> 
> It would look a lot nicer if you cut 3 pieces of ribbon and stitched the ribbon on the front before you join the two side pieces together.  Then, you wedge the ribbons you're going to use as ties in back in between the two layers before you sew up the sides.  I am so bad at explaining things.  I hope that made sense.
> 
> 
> Hold on a minute...you wrote that on Saturday the 26th...D'OH!!!
> 
> 
> !!  I'm not sure what's happening with your fabric getting pulled down into the machine.  But, that happens to me sometimes if I start trying to sew at the very end of the fabric.  A lot of the time, I'll start sewing a little ways up from where I want to start, and then I sew in reverse back to the beginning, and sew forward again.  Then, it doesn't usually get all tangled up.
> 
> 
> Someone already answered this.  But, yep, I used the Simplicity Belle pattern for Tessa's pink cinderella dress, then I added the bows and ribbon.  I made up the skirt as I went.   The dress that Crystal posted using CarlaC's Simply Sweet pattern would be pretty easy for a beginner, and turns out just as cute, too! (unless you use satin, that's hard to work with!)
> 
> 
> Your husband is so cute!  I loved his big smile in all of your PA vacation pictures!  How sweet that he put those glasses together for his girls, and that he modeled them, too!
> 
> Tessa took a LOOOONG time learning to peddle her bike. She finally was able to peddle and steer at the same time last winter, when she was almost 5!
> This picture was taken when she was 2.5 and she was totally throwing a tantrum, even though it looks like she's smiling peacefullly.  Seconds later she was on the ground kicking and screaming because she couldn't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is SO cute!  I love that you put a storybook panel on the front!
> 
> 
> WOW ELISA!! That is gorgeous!!!! I love it!!!!
> 
> 
> I will definitely be praying for baby Danica and her family.
> 
> I'm not a doctor, but I play one on the Dis.  The blood clotting disorder that I have causes multiple miscarriages in most women.  It also can deprive oxygen to the fetus because blood clots form in the placenta. It's not as rare as some people think it is.  So, when the time is right, you might want to mention that she gets tested for antiphospholipid antibody syndrome.  It's a simple blood test.  It could really help her out on future pregnancies if she does have a blood clotting disorder and goes on blood thinners (lovenox).  to her, and to you for being at the hospital with her.
> 
> 
> I had one and I could only use it with the zig-zag stitch, or else the needle wouldn't catch the hem!
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen the movie Money Pit?
> 
> Do you REALLY want an old house, and all the problems that come with it?  You will constantly be fixing things, even after renovation (unless you replace the wiring, the plumbing, the insulation, the windows, the floors, the roof, the plaster, the....).  Old houses are beautiful, but a lot of work!
> 
> Henry and I have done lots of renovations on old houses, and have built lots of new ones.  Building a new one is a lot less stressful, cheaper, and faster than renovating!  So, whatever figure you come up with for renovation costs, double it!  There will be more things than you think popping up once you start tearing things out.
> 
> The price they're asking is pretty high if it needs a lot of work.  But, it sounds like you're going to cover your bases before you think about making an offer, with the professional walk-throughs.
> 
> Another thought- how much longer will DH's parents be able to walk up to a 2nd story apartment?  Especially carrying groceries and such.
> 
> 
> He was so stinkin' cute in his little tux!  I prefer that picture of Mel to the ones on her Myspace account!
> 
> 
> HI LAURA!!!
> 
> 
> I third that opinion!!
> 
> 
> !!! We're so glad to have you here!
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!  I'm a little nervous to have you looking too closely at it, though!
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I couldn't find a picture of Pluto without his mouth open (and I didn't want all that extra applique with his toungue and such), so I just drew one myself!  I also love when dogs give you that head cocked look!


----------



## cerberus

minnie2 said:


> There has been a few pictures posted but no one noticed the fancy floors LOL  When I posted some pics of some bowling shirts I made you can see the office floors.  I can post them again if any one wants?  I won't bore any one any more though...


I would love to see pictures or point me to the old posts! Nice to meet someone who loves old houses!


----------



## karebear1

cerberus said:


> We live in a house built in 1889, everyone we know calls it the money pit  But we love it. However we are not handy so it can get expensive to pay to have the work done, so since you have family in construction that will help. It will be a ton of work and LOTS of money! We just dealt with structural issues and thankfully we did not have to redo the foundation, that is enough money to give ya a heart attack
> Here is my place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen after remodel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay will not bore you all with any more!!



LOVE YOUR HOME!!! I've always wanted an old home.... only one that all the renovations were already done on!  I do not have the patience and long suffering to go through that myself!! You have really done a wonderful job.

Can you tell me where you got the chairs at the counter in the kitchen? I NEED those!!


----------



## twob4him

Well, I have been doing some research on tickets for our Dismeet in Feb. I am also hoping/planning on going in Nov 2009 but we are probably staying off-property. Potentially, between the two trips, I would need 10 or 11 days of tickets for myself. So here is the break down with the 2008 prices:

Annual Pass which includes park hopping and parking (an issue for the Nov trip) and the possibility of a room discount for Feb = $448


10-day non-expiring ticket with PH = $450, we would still need to pay for parking and no room discount for Feb.


Simply buying a 3-day PH ticket for Feb and an 8-day PH for Nov = $514, again no parking or room discount.


Kind of a no-brainer huh.   What do you think????


----------



## karebear1

Difficult decision I know..... but I am sure you will make the right one!! ;-)


----------



## cerberus

karebear1 said:


> LOVE YOUR HOME!!! I've always wanted an old home.... only one that all the renovations were already done on!  I do not have the patience and long suffering to go through that myself!! You have really done a wonderful job.
> 
> Can you tell me where you got the chairs at the counter in the kitchen? I NEED those!!



Thank you! It can be very painful at times. The chairs came from ebay!


----------



## livndisney

twob4him said:


> Well, I have been doing some research on tickets for our Dismeet in Feb. I am also hoping/planning on going in Nov 2009 but we are probably staying off-property. Potentially, between the two trips, I would need 10 or 11 days of tickets for myself. So here is the break down with the 2008 prices:
> 
> Annual Pass which includes park hopping and parking (an issue for the Nov trip) and the possibility of a room discount for Feb = $448
> 
> 
> 10-day non-expiring ticket with PH = $450, we would still need to pay for parking and no room discount for Feb.
> 
> 
> Simply buying a 3-day PH ticket for Feb and an 8-day PH for Nov = $514, again no parking or room discount.
> 
> 
> Kind of a no-brainer huh.   What do you think????



I "vote" for the AP. (I had an AP even when before I moved to Florida).
Not only is it "cost" effective, but it also offers possible hotel room discounts,  shopping and dining discounts as well. And the free parking.


----------



## SallyfromDE

charlinn said:


> Hello all...I am just so in love with this site!!  We just booked a family vacation to DL in December..first time that we are staying at the DL hotel as well as our first time seeing DL in December.  I have got some great ideas from this site...I started sewing this morning and will post the outfits once they are finished.  I have a 10 year old machine and don't know how to do anything fancy...but am having so much fun.  Just wanted to say hi!



Welcome!



t-beri said:


> Actually being in the construction industry we have friends in most fields. A friend of ours who is a general contractor is gonna walk it with us and tell us whether or not we need to have a structural engineer look at it.  My fil is one of those jack of all trades guys.   We really are a close family. It would mean my mil could retire and the kids wouldn't have to be in daycare. Also they would have their own entrance and the upstairs apartment even though most of the time we would probably eat dinner together. We really think it will be good for all of us. We weren't looking to move but its very enticing.



I love old homes!! My cousin lived in an old victorian, a rental. The second floor was done in an apartment with it's own entrance. We used to love and go visit her. Then it was torn down for a new Post Office. 



cerberus said:


> We live in a house built in 1889, everyone we know calls it the money pit  But we love it. However we are not handy so it can get expensive to pay to have the work done, so since you have family in construction that will help. It will be a ton of work and LOTS of money! We just dealt with structural issues and thankfully we did not have to redo the foundation, that is enough money to give ya a heart attack
> Here is my place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen after remodel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay will not bore you all with any more!!



I'm not bored! This is beautiful. I always wished my Dad had taught us how to do home repairs. Although, he wasn't that great at it himself. He was more of a jimmy rigger.


----------



## LisaZoe

Flea said:


> Well We will be there in 14 months 2 weeks yahoo and my girls will definitely be in customs of some sort   though maybe not as brilliant as the stuff I see - I'm too scared to do applique and stuff like that hehe.
> 
> And if there aren't that many with customs if I do see people they most probably reside on this thread so I can feel safe to say hi



With the amount of time you have before you're trip, you could definitely learn to do appliqué. Start simple on a scrap of fabric for practice or do like I did, find a stained tee and put an appliqué over the stain.  Zoe seems to get stains quickly on tees so we always have a few that are practically new but stained. In fact I just did a tee for her this week. I think she's worn the tee (white) once or twice and got something dribbled down the front. I might have been able to bleach it but since she had another plain white tee, I put some decoupage patches and fun applique shapes on it to match decoupage jeans I made (both are set aside until school starts again).



the_seamstress said:


> Just a note to say
> *HELLO to All!*
> 
> 
> *+ Hope your summers are all going well ...
> *



Welcome back!


----------



## LisaZoe

twob4him said:


> Well, I have been doing some research on tickets for our Dismeet in Feb. I am also hoping/planning on going in Nov 2009 but we are probably staying off-property. Potentially, between the two trips, I would need 10 or 11 days of tickets for myself. So here is the break down with the 2008 prices:
> 
> Annual Pass which includes park hopping and parking (an issue for the Nov trip) and the possibility of a room discount for Feb = $448
> 
> 
> 10-day non-expiring ticket with PH = $450, we would still need to pay for parking and no room discount for Feb.
> 
> 
> Simply buying a 3-day PH ticket for Feb and an 8-day PH for Nov = $514, again no parking or room discount.
> 
> 
> Kind of a no-brainer huh.   What do you think????



Definitely a no-brainer. You'd be silly to not buy the AP considering how much you'd save on parking not to mention the possible room discount. That way, too, you won't have to worry about how many days you use in Feb. because you'll still be able to go as many days as you want in Nov.


----------



## GoofyG

twob4him said:


> Well, I have been doing some research on tickets for our Dismeet in Feb. I am also hoping/planning on going in Nov 2009 but we are probably staying off-property. Potentially, between the two trips, I would need 10 or 11 days of tickets for myself. So here is the break down with the 2008 prices:
> 
> Annual Pass which includes park hopping and parking (an issue for the Nov trip) and the possibility of a room discount for Feb = $448
> 
> 
> 10-day non-expiring ticket with PH = $450, we would still need to pay for parking and no room discount for Feb.
> 
> 
> Simply buying a 3-day PH ticket for Feb and an 8-day PH for Nov = $514, again no parking or room discount.
> 
> 
> Kind of a no-brainer huh.   What do you think????





That's what we did last year.  We went in Feb. 07 and just bought 5 day hopper tickets.  Then we decided to go back in Sept. and we knew we wanted to go again in Feb. this year.  So we bought AP's.  We are actually squeezing a 3rd trip out of our AP's.  We are going again in Sept before they expire.  So it was a definite good buy for us.  We stay off site so we also needed the free parking.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

twob4him said:


> Well, I have been doing some research on tickets for our Dismeet in Feb. I am also hoping/planning on going in Nov 2009 but we are probably staying off-property. Potentially, between the two trips, I would need 10 or 11 days of tickets for myself. So here is the break down with the 2008 prices:
> 
> Annual Pass which includes park hopping and parking (an issue for the Nov trip) and the possibility of a room discount for Feb = $448
> 
> 
> 10-day non-expiring ticket with PH = $450, we would still need to pay for parking and no room discount for Feb.
> 
> 
> Simply buying a 3-day PH ticket for Feb and an 8-day PH for Nov = $514, again no parking or room discount.
> 
> 
> Kind of a no-brainer huh.   What do you think????




Trying to debate the same thing right now...I already paid for 9 day park hoppers for our upcoming trip.  Now I'm trying to debate if I should just upgrade to an AP when I'm there to use during the DISmeet.  I thinking i'm going to have to play it by ear if decent airfare gets released by then.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

twob4him said:


> Well, I have been doing some research on tickets for our Dismeet in Feb. I am also hoping/planning on going in Nov 2009 but we are probably staying off-property. Potentially, between the two trips, I would need 10 or 11 days of tickets for myself. So here is the break down with the 2008 prices:
> 
> Annual Pass which includes park hopping and parking (an issue for the Nov trip) and the possibility of a room discount for Feb = $448
> 
> 
> 10-day non-expiring ticket with PH = $450, we would still need to pay for parking and no room discount for Feb.
> 
> 
> Simply buying a 3-day PH ticket for Feb and an 8-day PH for Nov = $514, again no parking or room discount.
> 
> 
> Kind of a no-brainer huh.  What do you think????


AP all the way. If I would have known for sure that we would be going twice in one year I would definitely go with the AP.


----------



## t-beri

That's too funny. Dhs parents are only in their mid fifties. They would die if they knew you were asking how long they'll be able to make it up the stairs! Besides they don't even really care about the kitchen they think it would be fine with a common kitchen. That would mean n and I could take the second floor.  We have a brand new home and are constantly working on it. Its in our nature. As for price. I paid 2000 less for my 1300 square foot home on half an acre. This house is over 4000 square feet living. The property itself is worth 75000 

The house was the main house of an old plantation. It was called foxwood plantation. The house across the st was the guest house and has the servants quarters behind it. Next door to it is the old carriage house. I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

t-beri said:


> That's too funny. Dhs parents are only in their mid fifties. They would die if they knew you were asking how long they'll be able to make it up the stairs! Besides they don't even really care about the kitchen they think it would be fine with a common kitchen. That would mean n and I could take the second floor.  We have a brand new home and are constantly working on it. Its in our nature. As for price. I paid 2000 less for my 1300 square foot home on half an acre. This house is over 4000 square feet living. The property itself is worth 75000
> 
> The house was the main house of an old plantation. It was called foxwood plantation. The house across the st was the guest house and has the servants quarters behind it. Next door to it is the old carriage house. I'll post pics tomorrow



Oh please do post pics...

i would love to re do an old plantaion style home.  My grandparents had one when I was little, but my GP passed and my GM sold the house for...are you ready for this...$20000!!!  I think my Dad almost had heart failure!  It was a beautiful home with 5 acres, two story, heck the dinning room alone had a table that seated 12 with lots of space left over.  Had one of those great kitchens that had a woodstove...that room was huge too!

But my whole family is also in construction, so no biggie for us either...time and kids just happens to be our big thing. The house before we moved we bought as a fixer and spent several years working on it...it was hard to leave something you put so much of yourself in!  


This is my house now.






Not a fixer which at first we thought we would be board with, but we keep doing things...it's just in our blood.


----------



## rie'smom

My MIL is 84 and lives in an old plantation house-Oak Terrace. She runs up and down her stairs a million times a day.


----------



## SallyfromDE

rie'smom said:


> My MIL is 84 and lives in an old plantation house-Oak Terrace. She runs up and down her stairs a million times a day.



That's what I want to be able to do!! She's my idol!


----------



## rie'smom

SallyfromDE said:


> That's what I want to be able to do!! She's my idol!



She's mine too!


----------



## cerberus

t-beri said:


> The house was the main house of an old plantation. It was called foxwood plantation. The house across the st was the guest house and has the servants quarters behind it. Next door to it is the old carriage house. I'll post pics tomorrow



I can not wait to see pictures, I bet it could be gorgeous restored!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

dean556 said:


> quick question I am making the portrait peasant top from ycmt and dd wants a ribbon on it so it will tie in the back like HeartherSues peter pan top.What stitch do I use to attach it?



I made a fabric tube.  Pick the width you want, multiply by 2, then add 1/2" to that (seam allowance).  Make sure it's wide enough that you can turn it!  Sew one short side and the long side.  Turn the tube.  Tuck the ends on the open end in and topstitch that closed.  Iron straight.  Sew on to top!  If you're going to have a seam, try to put it at the side seam; it'll hide best.  I sew from side seat to side seam on the front, reinforcing the stitches at the ends.


----------



## t-beri

Here are a few picture of the dream house.  The one I'm never gonna have.






ignore my fat butt and pj's










This is what was once a ballroom for dancing during the parties thrown on the plantation...Check out the ceiling.  The entire roof needs reshingled, so clearly we would havet to make sure to insulate between the tin and the shingles and install a radiant barrier. But it sure is gorgeous.  We imagine this would be our living room.





The back of the house


----------



## princessmom29

t-beri said:


> That's too funny. Dhs parents are only in their mid fifties. They would die if they knew you were asking how long they'll be able to make it up the stairs! Besides they don't even really care about the kitchen they think it would be fine with a common kitchen. That would mean n and I could take the second floor.  We have a brand new home and are constantly working on it. Its in our nature. As for price. I paid 2000 less for my 1300 square foot home on half an acre. This house is over 4000 square feet living. The property itself is worth 75000
> 
> The house was the main house of an old plantation. It was called foxwood plantation. The house across the st was the guest house and has the servants quarters behind it. Next door to it is the old carriage house. I'll post pics tomorrow



My inlaws live in a community of old plantation homes St. Francisville, LA. Almost all of their friends have these older homes and they are absolutely charming. My inlaws house is built in that style, and all of the internal wood, floors, paneling, stairs, railings ect. Came for the 150 year old rectory that was being torn down 40 years ago when the house was built. If you can afford the reno and upkeep I say go for it!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

t-beri said:


> Here are a few picture of the dream house.  The one I'm never gonna have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore my fat butt and pj's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was once a ballroom for dancing during the parties thrown on the plantation...Check out the ceiling.  The entire roof needs reshingled, so clearly we would havet to make sure to insulate between the tin and the shingles and install a radiant barrier. But it sure is gorgeous.  We imagine this would be our living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the house



OMG!!!  That is incredible!  I would love that too!  My DH loves beams...he so wants a house that has beams...we almost bought a house because it had open beams!


----------



## SallyfromDE

I love the Plantations and the old victorian homes. Around here, the historical homes are more like Townhouses. (the second picture). The first is the 1st grand mansion. 











This is architecture I love to. I love the colonial period. One of my favorite mansions is Hagley. It was the first home of the DuPont family when they came to the US from France. 






The more victorian, you can find down at the Beach area in Rehoboth and Lewes.


----------



## rie'smom

This is a lot like the house my DH grew up in and where his mom still lives. Except on her house, take off that side thing on the left and add about 25-30 ft to each side.


----------



## cerberus

t-beri said:


> Here are a few picture of the dream house.  The one I'm never gonna have.



Wow that place could be GORGEOUS! But I definitely see it will require lots of $$$$  
It is one thing to fix your place up because you like to do it, it is a totally different to have to fix it up because something is always going wrong with it  As my friends tell us, if something is going to go wrong, it is bound to happen to us! We were lucky to get a large home equity loan on our place because the market was good then, but now...well you all know how the housing market is now, we really have to watch how much more money we sink into it. At least you have the added bonus of having family in construction, but you still have materials to buy. Let us know if you decide to get the place , I would love to see more


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Those houses are AWESOME!! I cant even imagine!!

Well, we are at the beach - came down after church. We had to give a Camp Promise report today at church. So, its starts clouding up on the way down, and now it is POURING!!!! THe streets are flooded and the water is creeping up the sidewalk!!! LOTS of lightning and thunder too!!! Whenever a car goes by, we have waves on the front lawn!!!!! DH is watching the NAscar race which is sooooo boring today!!! So much for a beach day!!

What are you all up to?

Has anyone ever gone to MNSSHP? Is it worth it?

DH is running out to move the car - the water is rising quick!!!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

All the older homes are beautiful!  I can't imagine the work!  I think the oldest home around me is about 10 years old.  I am told often that our home was a cow pasture about two years ago 

Here is what I have been busy doing this weekend:












I need to try an applique soon.  I am a little intimidated by the idea though.  Where do you all get the mickey head to copy?  And how do you cut it so smoothly?


----------



## longaberger_lara

HeatherSue said:


> I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.  This is for Brody, BigDisGrandma's grandson.
> 
> He likes Pluto, Texas Longhorns, and the Dallas Cowboys.  So, I drew them all together and appliqued it onto a shirt!
> 
> This applique was just about as fun to do as baby Simba.   But, it'll be worth it if he likes it!



That shirt turned out really cute!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

ncmomof2 said:


> All the older homes are beautiful!  I can't imagine the work!  I think the oldest home around me is about 10 years old.  I am told often that our home was a cow pasture about two years ago
> 
> Here is what I have been busy doing this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to try an applique soon.  I am a little intimidated by the idea though.  Where do you all get the mickey head to copy?  And how do you cut it so smoothly?



Great job...that's really cute.


----------



## longaberger_lara

cerberus said:


> We live in a house built in 1889, everyone we know calls it the money pit  But we love it. However we are not handy so it can get expensive to pay to have the work done, so since you have family in construction that will help. It will be a ton of work and LOTS of money! We just dealt with structural issues and thankfully we did not have to redo the foundation, that is enough money to give ya a heart attack
> Here is my place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen after remodel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay will not bore you all with any more!!



I don't think you're boring any of us!  Your house is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## cerberus

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I have been busy doing this weekend:



Super cute, I want it! Is this a pattern you would share the details of ??? Pretty Please!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

ncmomof2 said:


> All the older homes are beautiful!  I can't imagine the work!  I think the oldest home around me is about 10 years old.  I am told often that our home was a cow pasture about two years ago
> 
> Here is what I have been busy doing this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to try an applique soon.  I am a little intimidated by the idea though.  Where do you all get the mickey head to copy?  And how do you cut it so smoothly?



That is adorable, and So is the Model! 

When we moved to Ohio we bought a 1860's Farmhouse, Let's just say I didnt see the potential at first but DH did.

























These are after DH painted the house.
















The very best part of this house was the 3 acres and orchard. We had 7apple,1pear,1peach and a cherry tree, Plus 6 Mulberry trees.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tykatmadismomma said:


>



WOW nice work!!!  And is that a dog or a polar bear on your porch??? How cute is he/she????


----------



## cerberus

Tykatmadismomma said:


>



Great job, looks nice. We also have 3acres, but sadly our orginal barn was torn down before we bought it.


----------



## iheartdisney

AQW said:


> I'm local to DL and we have APs - in the 100+ times I've been to DL in the past few years, I've seen exactly three custom outfits total.



 I thought you meant customs, like traditions!  
I'm racking my brain to think of what customs WDW has that DL doesn't!

But I figured out my bias tape problem. I had to move my needle postion from center, so the tape wasn't centered over the hole. I do like to use the center position so I can just follow the line.


----------



## LisaZoe

I love all the older homes shown. The newer ones are beautiful, of course, but I really like the charm and character of older home. Since we're sharing photos of our homes, here's Zoe and my little cottage. It's small (just over 1000 sq ft) but just right for us. This isn't as old as some shared but it was built in the 1930s.






This is the backyard. When I first moved in, I did a lot of work in the back but then it kind of took a backseat when I adopted Zoe. I splurged and had a yard service come in to clean up the front and back yards last year. Sadly, it no longer looks as nice because I haven't kept up with the gardening as I should. I've got several ideas for things I want to do but I've decided to wait until Zoe (and her friends) are older and not quite as destructive.  Not that they do anything intentionally but they don't always think about where they step in the flower beds. I figured it was better to just not worry about it for now and save my grand vision for a few years down the road.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Well it only took two weeks to get "back on the horse" so to speak.  I actually sewed last night.  I finished her AK outfit.  Only it makes her look about 8 which is a little scary.


----------



## cerberus

LisaZoe said:


> I love all the older homes shown. The newer ones are beautiful, of course, but I really like the charm and character of older home. Since we're sharing photos of our homes, here's Zoe and my little cottage. It's small (just over 1000 sq ft) but just right for us. This isn't as old as some shared but it was built in the 1930s.



Adorable! 
Both my DD are adopted too. My beautiful gardens are really a weed garden this year, because we have had no time to do anything with them so far this year....scratch that hubby did weed spray today after I threatened him I was hiring a gardener


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Well it only took two weeks to get "back on the horse" so to speak. I actually sewed last night. I finished her AK outfit. Only it makes her look about 8 which is a little scary.


That is so cute. I love it!!! It is scary when they start looking older than they are. I guess that's why I like to dress Jenna according to her age. 


I love all the pics of people's houses. I should show pics of the apartment building that I live in. It is very boring. Maybe I won't.


----------



## buckeyebill1995

My daughter wants to be either Giselle in the blue 'curtain' dress or Raini the water fairy from Disney Fairies for halloween this year.  I have looked everywhere to no avail (I can't sew to save my life!)  Can someone please point me in the right direction?


----------



## cerberus

Bumping in case anyone has seen this fabric  



cerberus said:


> I saw this this cute fabric and would really like to find the fabric to make a dress for my 16 month old DD.  Can anyone help point me in the right direction? Thanks


----------



## twob4him

I love all of the old home pics and that is a lot of work to renovate and upkeep etc. I live in a town filled with Victorian homes!
Lisa...I just love your home and Zoe looks so cute out there enjoying it!!


----------



## LisaZoe

cerberus said:


> Both my DD are adopted too. My beautiful gardens are really a weed garden this year, because we have had no time to do anything with them so far this year....scratch that hubby did weed spray today after I threatened him I was hiring a gardener



I'm just glad we have high fences around the backyard so the neighbors can't see the height of the weeds.  I've hired a local kid (young adult?) to tackle the worst of the weeds. So far he's done an OK job in the front but the back is where the real work is. Once he's done, I'm hoping I'll be more inclined to keep things in check. I really should have put down bark this spring but never got to it. I got kind of discouraged, too, about doing more after I put in several hundred flower bulbs and only a small percentage continued to bloom after the first spring. I think I may focus on fixing up the front yard more this year and let the back wait.


----------



## luvinyou

I love all the old home pictures!  I think the oldest house in my neighbourhood is like 30 years old, its a shame cause older homes give an area so much charm.


----------



## sahm1000

HeatherSue said:


> I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.  This is for Brody, BigDisGrandma's grandson.
> 
> He likes Pluto, Texas Longhorns, and the Dallas Cowboys.  So, I drew them all together and appliqued it onto a shirt!
> 
> This applique was just about as fun to do as baby Simba.   But, it'll be worth it if he likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell him I let a GIRL model it!



Fantastic Job Heather!  I love the way you combined all three things!  People here in Texas would go crazy for that shirt!  I've never seen people more loyal to a state and everything that goes with it than Texans.  






T-beri  I'm praying for Danica too.  I didn't see the original post so I can't quote it but prayers are being sent her way.  I had a friend who delivered at 27 weeks and her little girl has physically and neurologically been perfect.  She is a little small for her age but my friend (her mom) is only 4'10" so who knows how much of that would have happened had she been to term.  The things they can do now for preemies is unbelievable.  I hope the good news and progress continues.


----------



## lovesdumbo

charlinn said:


> Hello all...I am just so in love with this site!!  We just booked a family vacation to DL in December..first time that we are staying at the DL hotel as well as our first time seeing DL in December.  I have got some great ideas from this site...I started sewing this morning and will post the outfits once they are finished.  I have a 10 year old machine and don't know how to do anything fancy...but am having so much fun.  Just wanted to say hi!


Welcome!  Would love to see photos of what your making.



twob4him said:


> Well, I have been doing some research on tickets for our Dismeet in Feb. I am also hoping/planning on going in Nov 2009 but we are probably staying off-property. Potentially, between the two trips, I would need 10 or 11 days of tickets for myself. So here is the break down with the 2008 prices:
> 
> Annual Pass which includes park hopping and parking (an issue for the Nov trip) and the possibility of a room discount for Feb = $448
> 
> 
> 10-day non-expiring ticket with PH = $450, we would still need to pay for parking and no room discount for Feb.
> 
> 
> Simply buying a 3-day PH ticket for Feb and an 8-day PH for Nov = $514, again no parking or room discount.
> 
> 
> Kind of a no-brainer huh.   What do you think????


If November is a sure thing AP sure sounds like the way to go.  You could purchase the Disney Dining Experience for $65 and get 20% off most table service places.  Also because Pop doesn't have TS you can use it at the food court there.  You would have to spend $300 to make it worth the purchase-membership is good for a year.  With an AP you get 10% off at the World of Disney store at DTD (there might be a minimum purchase??) and the discount is the same as Disney Visa.  You can get some dining discounts with just AP-I think it is about 10% and mostly for lunch.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Trying to debate the same thing right now...I already paid for 9 day park hoppers for our upcoming trip.  Now I'm trying to debate if I should just upgrade to an AP when I'm there to use during the DISmeet.  I thinking i'm going to have to play it by ear if decent airfare gets released by then.


Maybe you could buy an AP in Feb and use if for your 2009 trip-do you plan to go in Sept 09?



t-beri said:


> The house was the main house of an old plantation. It was called foxwood plantation. The house across the st was the guest house and has the servants quarters behind it. Next door to it is the old carriage house. I'll post pics tomorrow


Very cool!  Our house is the gardener's house for an old estate we have a converted barn on one side of us and the herdsman's house on the other side.  Down the street are the dog kennel, chicken coop, gate house, ball room and of course the main estate house.  We aren't quite sure when our house was built.  The estate house was built in the late 1800's but ours could be a new as 1910's.

 Hope things work out for you!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I have been busy doing this weekend:


So cute!  I've been working with those colors this weekend!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Well it only took two weeks to get "back on the horse" so to speak.  I actually sewed last night.  I finished her AK outfit.  Only it makes her look about 8 which is a little scary.


So cute!  Love that fabric!


----------



## longaberger_lara

LisaZoe said:


> I love all the older homes shown. The newer ones are beautiful, of course, but I really like the charm and character of older home. Since we're sharing photos of our homes, here's Zoe and my little cottage. It's small (just over 1000 sq ft) but just right for us. This isn't as old as some shared but it was built in the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the backyard. When I first moved in, I did a lot of work in the back but then it kind of took a backseat when I adopted Zoe. I splurged and had a yard service come in to clean up the front and back yards last year. Sadly, it no longer looks as nice because I haven't kept up with the gardening as I should. I've got several ideas for things I want to do but I've decided to wait until Zoe (and her friends) are older and not quite as destructive.  Not that they do anything intentionally but they don't always think about where they step in the flower beds. I figured it was better to just not worry about it for now and save my grand vision for a few years down the road.



Your house is so cute, but your yard is GORGEOUS!  I really wish mine looked that good!
Here's my random pics for the day.  They are from our trip to Gatlinburg last month.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Yesterday I made a few bibs (worked on burp cloths last weekend).















I made these as PJ's for my DS(7).  It is the first applique I've done in over 15 years.  I needed something simple to practice on.  He wanted me to use a decorative stitch from my new machine on the hem of the shorts and then picked campers because you sleep in a camper and they were PJ's.


----------



## lovesdumbo

This is what I've spent most of the day working on today.  I ran out of black thread and needed a break.  I'm thinking it looks a bit um...."clownish" right now but am hoping the black placket and collar will tone it down a bit.  I had thought about red sleeves but I'm leaning toward black now.  The Mickey on the back was purchased at JoAnn's.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Her name was Boo and she was a wolf/ white shepard mix.  Sadly she just passed away in April. She hated Georgia she was only happy when it was freezing. 




She was a great dog, When I was pregnant with Madison she got so protective that no one could get out of their car uless DH was home. 
She liked to nip them on the fanny


----------



## Stephres

ncmomof2 said:


>



So cute: I love patchwork skirts! 

As far as appliquéing, I started with a mickey head, and that's pretty much what I stick with, lol.

I use this:






Heather has a wonderful tutorial, but I couldn't pull it up just now. No matter!

1) Save it to your computer and open in Word. Make it the size you want it. Print it out.

2) Iron Heat & Bond LITE to the back of the fabric. Pin the mickey head to the front. Cut it out. With the Heat & Bond it will be sturdy enough to cut out easily (well, if you scrapbook anyway. otherwise, practice!).

3) Iron your mickey head on your fabric.

4) Iron on stabilizer to the back of the fabric (I use tear away iron on stabilizer, at LisaZoe's recommendation).

5) Sew, sew, sew! I don't have a lot of options on my machine, so I set it at the tightest stitch and sew zig zag all the way around. You could do it looser for a more distressed look. Have fun!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


>



Cute! I hate when they look too old. I think she looks adorable in it though!



buckeyebill1995 said:


> My daughter wants to be either Giselle in the blue 'curtain' dress or Raini the water fairy from Disney Fairies for halloween this year.  I have looked everywhere to no avail (I can't sew to save my life!)  Can someone please point me in the right direction?



If you want to sew, you might check out the fabric store for patterns. You could take a few and combine (or frankenpattern) to get the look you want. If you want to buy, check out ebay (or  ). HTH!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Her name was Boo and she was a wolf/ white shepard mix.  Sadly she just passed away in April. She hated Georgia she was only happy when it was freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a great dog, When I was pregnant with Madison she got so protective that no one could get out of their car uless DH was home.
> She liked to nip them on the fanny



She was beautiful!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I have a ambitious dress idea for me. I saw a tiered halter sundress at Universal Studios and I fell in love not $68 in love, so I am looking for a pattern. The dress was a full floor length, since I'm  5'3.  I have it drawn on paper and I still have to find the fabric I want to use.  I dont know which colors look best on me.


----------



## LisaZoe

Stephres said:


> So cute: I love patchwork skirts!
> 
> As far as appliquéing, I started with a mickey head, and that's pretty much what I stick with, lol.
> 
> I use this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Save it to your computer and open in Word. Make it the size you want it. Print it out.
> 
> 2) Iron Heat & Bond LITE to the back of the fabric. Pin the mickey head to the front. Cut it out. With the Heat & Bond it will be sturdy enough to cut out easily (well, if you scrapbook anyway. otherwise, practice!).
> 
> 3) Iron your mickey head on your fabric.
> 
> 4) Iron on stabilizer to the back of the fabric (I use tear away iron on stabilizer, at LisaZoe's recommendation).
> 
> 5) Sew, sew, sew! I don't have a lot of options on my machine, so I set it at the tightest stitch and sew zig zag all the way around. You could do it looser for a more distressed look. Have fun!



Those are great directions. One little change I might suggest is to print the Mickey head on cardstock if you plan on using that size a few times. That way you can cut it out of the cardstock and trace around it onto the paper backing of the Heat N Bond Lite. I've done that with a few sizes of the Mickey silhouette and it makes it quick to get the shape transferred. I keep them in a large envelope so they're all together and easy to find (usually).

BTW - Here's a version of the Mickey head that doesn't use quite so much toner (I'm all about saving where I can  ). Another thing to do to save toner is make sure you print in B&W only. That way if the image isn't true black in your file your printer doesn't use the colored toners to get dark gray. I forget sometimes and I feel so wasteful.


----------



## ncmomof2

Thanks for the applique help!  I saved the mickey heads so they will be there for me.  I just need to buy some heat-n-bond lite.  It sounds simple.  I just hope I can sew around neat enough!


----------



## DesigningMouse

t-beri said:


> Here are a few picture of the dream house.  The one I'm never gonna have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore my fat butt and pj's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was once a ballroom for dancing during the parties thrown on the plantation...Check out the ceiling.  The entire roof needs reshingled, so clearly we would havet to make sure to insulate between the tin and the shingles and install a radiant barrier. But it sure is gorgeous.  We imagine this would be our living room.
> 
> [/IMG]



WOW!!  The possibilities could be endless for that house, it's amazing.  You'd end up spending a small fortune to redo it though.  I hope you get it if it's what you really want.



ncmomof2 said:


> All the older homes are beautiful!  I can't imagine the work!  I think the oldest home around me is about 10 years old.  I am told often that our home was a cow pasture about two years ago
> 
> Here is what I have been busy doing this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to try an applique soon.  I am a little intimidated by the idea though.  Where do you all get the mickey head to copy?  And how do you cut it so smoothly?



That's adorable, I love polka dots.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> That is adorable, and So is the Model!
> 
> When we moved to Ohio we bought a 1860's Farmhouse, Let's just say I didnt see the potential at first but DH did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome, y'all did an incredible job.  I have to make sure DH doesn't see this thread.  We want to move next year but the chances of us agreeing on a house are slight at best,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the older homes shown. The newer ones are beautiful, of course, but I really like the charm and character of older home. Since we're sharing photos of our homes, here's Zoe and my little cottage. It's small (just over 1000 sq ft) but just right for us. This isn't as old as some shared but it was built in the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the backyard. When I first moved in, I did a lot of work in the back but then it kind of took a backseat when I adopted Zoe. I splurged and had a yard service come in to clean up the front and back yards last year. Sadly, it no longer looks as nice because I haven't kept up with the gardening as I should. I've got several ideas for things I want to do but I've decided to wait until Zoe (and her friends) are older and not quite as destructive.  Not that they do anything intentionally but they don't always think about where they step in the flower beds. I figured it was better to just not worry about it for now and save my grand vision for a few years down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great house!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it only took two weeks to get "back on the horse" so to speak.  I actually sewed last night.  I finished her AK outfit.  Only it makes her look about 8 which is a little scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute.  I like that fabric.
> 
> 
> cerberus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping in case anyone has seen this fabric
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen that fabric but I love it.  We went on a Disney fabric hunt over the weekend but no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> lovesdumbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I made a few bibs (worked on burp cloths last weekend).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these as PJ's for my DS(7).  It is the first applique I've done in over 15 years.  I needed something simple to practice on.  He wanted me to use a decorative stitch from my new machine on the hem of the shorts and then picked campers because you sleep in a camper and they were PJ's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute, cute, cute.
> 
> 
> 
> lovesdumbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I've spent most of the day working on today.  I ran out of black thread and needed a break.  I'm thinking it looks a bit um...."clownish" right now but am hoping the black placket and collar will tone it down a bit.  I had thought about red sleeves but I'm leaning toward black now.  The Mickey on the back was purchased at JoAnn's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's clownish at all, it's so cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tykatmadismomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name was Boo and she was a wolf/ white shepard mix.  Sadly she just passed away in April. She hated Georgia she was only happy when it was freezing.
> She was a great dog, When I was pregnant with Madison she got so protective that no one could get out of their car uless DH was home.
> She liked to nip them on the fanny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She looks like she was a wonderful dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ncmomof2

cerberus said:


> Super cute, I want it! Is this a pattern you would share the details of ??? Pretty Please!



Well, it is a patchwork skirt( I got the instructions from the bookmake page on the first page) and top.  I was planning on making a red top but I ran out of fabric and Joanne's was out so I had to piece the scraps together.  The front panel is a little more than half her check measruement and I attached a ruffle on the top and bottem.  For the back, I used her full chest measurement and added a top and bottom but did not ruffle it because I then shirred the whole back (well the black part, not the white but it looked ruffled because of the shirring).  I then sewed up the sides and added straps.  I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Disney Brat

Hi everyone!!  I am still getting used to how fast this thread moves!!!  The stuff you all have made looks great!  I love seeing the house pics!  

Well I have started my first very simple dress for DD, I had to use my mom's machine, so I had to wait until I she was free, so I could go and learn!!  

Here is the fabric I used (just cheap stuff for my first try!):





Here is the dress so far, I have cut it and sewn it, but I never had the binding stuff, so I have picked that up, and now I am waiting to go back to my moms to finish! (DH says he will buy me a machine as soon as I am for sure going to continue doing this...lol)






I had bought DD a bucket hat (the only type of hat she will wear) and bought an applique from Wal Mart of Wall E, so I sewed it on the hat! Thought I would share that too, not a huge thing for you pros, but for me it was a big step....lol






And just so you can see who it will be on, here is DD (Abby), she is 4, going to be 5 in the beginning of September.  She is the one closest to the camera in the green, black and white dress.  This was taken on the way to her preschool grad about a month ago....yes we rented her a limo....lol and we gave her and her friend sparkling apple juice 







Thank you all for your support and inspiration!!


----------



## MegaWoman

HeatherSue said:


>



Wow! This is amazing, it's great that you were able to combine everying into one applique!




cerberus said:


>





The Moonk's Mom said:


>





t-beri said:


>





Tykatmadismomma said:


>





LisaZoe said:


>



I love all the houses!  I'm not even going to bother posting a pic of mine - here's a description, the land it sits on was a corn field 5 years ago, the trees are smaller that some of my house plants, and each house looks just like the one next door.  I would love a historical home, but since this is the up & coming suburb (for Toronto) the prices are sky high.



ncmomof2 said:


>



Ooooh, I love this, it's really cute!




lovesdumbo said:


>



I don't think this looks "clownish" at all - looks good!!

Hope you all had a great weekend - we cleaned out the tent trailer today, and I was thinking of making new curtains.  Has anyone ever made any??

"See" you all on Monday!

Stephanie


----------



## teresajoy

lovesdumbo said:


> How cute-both Corey and your DNeice!  That flower girls dress is beautiful!


Thanks! They were cuties, werent' they! 

The bridesmaid you see right behind the flower girl lost about 20 pounds right before the wedding! Needless to say, I had to do some MAJOR alterations right before the wedding! She looked great though! 


mytwotinks said:


> Yeah, it's not that easy.  It looks in the video like they already have the edge turned under.  You're not supposed to have to.
> 
> ALSO - I love 3 year old Cory!!!!  He's adorable!!!!  He's pretty cute nowadays too though!


That's the same video I used to learn how to use mine, and it worked great.  I really love that foot! 

Corey was a gorgeous little boy! He's a handsome young lad now too, I agree! 


the_seamstress said:


> Just a note to say
> *HELLO to All!*
> 
> 
> *+ Hope your summers are all going well ...
> *



Hey Laura!!! Good to see you again! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Teresa-I second the opinion that the Portrait Peasant and the Simply Sweet patterns can be turned into just about anything. I have used those two patterns so much that I have to reprint them several times. They are just so versatile.



I think Carla needs to add that to her description!! Or, make it a bundle, "The you can make anything with these two patterns, bundle!" 



charlinn said:


> Hello all...I am just so in love with this site!!  We just booked a family vacation to DL in December..first time that we are staying at the DL hotel as well as our first time seeing DL in December.  I have got some great ideas from this site...I started sewing this morning and will post the outfits once they are finished.  I have a 10 year old machine and don't know how to do anything fancy...but am having so much fun.  Just wanted to say hi!


 I can't wait to see what you've made! 




minnie2 said:


> Corey is so cute in that picture!  Not that he isn't normally but he is extra cute in that one.  The dresses a beautiful too.
> your niece is sweet too!  Love the knit blanket.
> They grow up to fast!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, the do grow up too fast!!! Where in the world does that time go??


twob4him said:


> *Teresa *- I completely agree with you about the need to look into the matter further and let her dad know and all that. I would not let my girls have a myspace page cause as a teacher, I know it causes so many problems in school etc. I was just saying about the "shock value" and how all the kids do that....yikeso!  This makes some kids feel like they need to do the same thing. Not that I agree or that it is right!


I figured that's what you meant.  



cerberus said:


> We live in a house built in 1889, everyone we know calls it the money pit  But we love it. However we are not handy so it can get expensive to pay to have the work done, so since you have family in construction that will help. It will be a ton of work and LOTS of money! We just dealt with structural issues and thankfully we did not have to redo the foundation, that is enough money to give ya a heart attack
> Here is my place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay will not bore you all with any more!!


BEAUTIFUL!!!!


HeatherSue said:


> He was so stinkin' cute in his little tux!  I prefer that picture of Mel to the ones on her Myspace account!


He was a cutie, wasn't he! I love the one of him checking out the train of your weddig dress too! 

Yep, I much prefer this picture of Mel too! 


livndisney said:


> I "vote" for the AP. (I had an AP even when before I moved to Florida).
> Not only is it "cost" effective, but it also offers possible hotel room discounts,  shopping and dining discounts as well. And the free parking.


WHAT!!!!!! You get FREE parking with APs??????? Hmm, how can I make those cost effective for us!


t-beri said:


> That's too funny. Dhs parents are only in their mid fifties. They would die if they knew you were asking how long they'll be able to make it up the stairs!
> 
> The house was the main house of an old plantation. It was called foxwood plantation. The house across the st was the guest house and has the servants quarters behind it. Next door to it is the old carriage house. I'll post pics tomorrow


T., I hope whatever you guys decide to do, you are happy with!  
And, mid 50's isn't old, but in another 20 years, they will be in their mid 70s, it may not seem like it now, but that time really goes by quickly! Hopefully they will be in wonderful health for a very long time. 



t-beri said:


> Here are a few picture of the dream house.  The one I'm never gonna have.


It could be gorgeous T, I see why you guys love it so much. And, don't talk about my friend like that! 


ncmomof2 said:


> All the older homes are beautiful!  I can't imagine the work!  I think the oldest home around me is about 10 years old.  I am told often that our home was a cow pasture about two years ago
> 
> Here is what I have been busy doing this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to try an applique soon.  I am a little intimidated by the idea though.  Where do you all get the mickey head to copy?  And how do you cut it so smoothly?


That is SO adorable!!! You did a fantastic job! I don't know if I've mentioned it before, but your daughter is just so cute!!!! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Well it only took two weeks to get "back on the horse" so to speak.  I actually sewed last night.  I finished her AK outfit.  Only it makes her look about 8 which is a little scary.


That is really cute!!!! But, your daughter is facing the wrong way!!! Hannah Montana is on! 



longaberger_lara said:


> Your house is so cute, but your yard is GORGEOUS!  I really wish mine looked that good!
> Here's my random pics for the day.  They are from our trip to Gatlinburg last month.


You guys are so cute! 



lovesdumbo said:


> Yesterday I made a few bibs (worked on burp cloths last weekend).


Cute bibs and PJs!!! I would love to see a closeup of the campers stitch! 


lovesdumbo said:


> This is what I've spent most of the day working on today.  I ran out of black thread and needed a break.  I'm thinking it looks a bit um...."clownish" right now but am hoping the black placket and collar will tone it down a bit.  I had thought about red sleeves but I'm leaning toward black now.  The Mickey on the back was purchased at JoAnn's.


I wasn't sure before I saw the picture with the black, but with it I think it looks really great!!! I like the look of the black sleeves myself. Great work! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Her name was Boo and she was a wolf/ white shepard mix.  Sadly she just passed away in April. She hated Georgia she was only happy when it was freezing.


I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful dog! 


Disney Brat said:


> Thank you all for your support and inspiration!!


The dress is looking great. I like the fabric! 

Abby is gorgeous!


----------



## cerberus

ncmomof2 said:


> Well, it is a patchwork skirt( I got the instructions from the bookmake page on the first page) and top.  I was planning on making a red top but I ran out of fabric and Joanne's was out so I had to piece the scraps together.  The front panel is a little more than half her check measruement and I attached a ruffle on the top and bottem.  For the back, I used her full chest measurement and added a top and bottom but did not ruffle it because I then shirred the whole back (well the black part, not the white but it looked ruffled because of the shirring).  I then sewed up the sides and added straps.  I hope that makes sense!


----------



## LisaZoe

lovesdumbo said:


> This is what I've spent most of the day working on today.  I ran out of black thread and needed a break.  I'm thinking it looks a bit um...."clownish" right now but am hoping the black placket and collar will tone it down a bit.  I had thought about red sleeves but I'm leaning toward black now.  The Mickey on the back was purchased at JoAnn's.



I don't think it looks clownish at all but I had to laugh when I read that because it's what I feel about my designs sometimes.

I really like it with the black sleeves with the black placket. Have you thought about using yellow buttons or even alternating red and yellow? I think that would be really cute and add a fun extra detail to help break up the black.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Billwendy-  for your nephew. Let us know how he does. Sophia still has her hernia so she will probably have surgery next year when she is 3. We went to MNSSHP last year we LOVED it!! We thought it was worth it. We went to the last party and the lines were short and we loved the parade and the halloween wishes fireworks. There are videos online if you want to take a peek. And I think all the candy we got put our luggage over the weight limit. 

T-beri-  for Baby Danica!! What a little miracle!

Heather- Your applique is skills are wonderful are awesome as usual! Brody will love it!

Elise- that quilt is so pretty!!

twob4him- That dress was darling! Great Idea about the panel!

ncmomof2- Your dd is so cute in her polka dots!! And I love her little bow!

Lisazoe- I love your house. I am wondering is that hail on the ground? Can you put that mickey head in the photobucket. Please. If it is already there Thank you!

Tnkrbelle565- Really Cute! 

longaberger_lara- Your family looks cute. Is your DH always that serious? Those cubs are adorable!

Lovesdumbo- Your really on a roll with the bibs and cloths. I am jealous you have a campers stitch! Kids have great logic don't they!
I like the black sleeves. It rally looks great so far!

Tykatmadismomma- Your doggy looks so sweet! And your house looks beautiful! I've always wanted a porch!

Cerberus- I love your porch too!

Everyone who shared their house pics that I missed- Thanks for sharing!!

I have pictures to share but I have to upload them first.


----------



## disneymommieof2

My cousins ds had his grad party yesterday and I made the watermelon boat
Everyone loved it 




We finished the jumpers for sophia and my cousins (from MI) dd to wear to the party. After we dragged them out of the pool we had them pose together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Everyone loved their outfits!! That whale fabric is so cute!! Isn't it?!?!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> That is so cute. I love it!!! It is scary when they start looking older than they are. I guess that's why I like to dress Jenna according to her age.



Thank you!  I think my DH is going to freak about the backless thing (hasn't seen it on her yet!) but it will be nice and cool for her in AK (where it's like being on the sun!!!!)



lovesdumbo said:


> Maybe you could buy an AP in Feb and use if for your 2009 trip-do you plan to go in Sept 09?
> 
> So cute!  Love that fabric!



Thank you!  Thats another option BUT we are not planning to go back in Sept 2009.  My little monkey is FINALLY starting school then (she is SOOOO ready for K but has an October bday so can't start to 2009)  I was thinking about maybe pulling in out at the beginning of December.  I've always wanted to see Disney with the Christmas decorations



longaberger_lara said:


>



Is those BEAR cubs...were they that close to you???  Ya, I prefer my bears behind glass...like at the zoo!  That would have made me pass out!



Stephres said:


> Cute! I hate when they look too old. I think she looks adorable in it though!



Thank you...as I mentioned above, little nervous about the backless!



teresajoy said:


> That is really cute!!!! But, your daughter is facing the wrong way!!! Hannah Montana is on!



Bribing her with Hannah is how I got the outfit on in the first place!!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Tnkrbelle565- Really Cute!



Thank you!  If I missed anyone else...thank you too!


Announcement...don't send the state police looking for me....I'm going to be MIA until Wed night!  Taking DD up to Maine for a little girl bonding time (okay, I'll be honest, this is forced vacation because my day care is closed for two weeks...so I have her this week and my mom is taking her all week next week  God love my mom)  But it will be nice to get away with her and have some fun.  So I will be back from Maine Wed night.  IF you PM me about the Big Give, I won't get them until then...I'm not ignoring you!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneymommieof2 said:


> Everyone loved their outfits!! That whale fabric is so cute!! Isn't it?!?!



Great job on BOTH things!!!!  You are very talented!


----------



## twob4him

lovesdumbo said:


> If November is a sure thing AP sure sounds like the way to go.  You could purchase the Disney Dining Experience for $65 and get 20% off most table service places.  Also because Pop doesn't have TS you can use it at the food court there.  You would have to spend $300 to make it worth the purchase-membership is good for a year.  With an AP you get 10% off at the World of Disney store at DTD (there might be a minimum purchase??) and the discount is the same as Disney Visa.  You can get some dining discounts with just AP-I think it is about 10% and mostly for lunch.
> 
> Maybe you could buy an AP in Feb and use if for your 2009 trip-do you plan to go in Sept 09?


Unfortunately I cannot go in Sept since I am a teacher  . 
Now I was planning on getting the basic meal plan if I go in Feb and mostly eating off-property except for a couple of character meals for the Nov trip. I am not sure if the DDE would be a good deal then. I will have to research that a bit more. Thanks for your suggestions....very helpful!


----------



## minnie2

cerberus said:


> I would love to see pictures or point me to the old posts! Nice to meet someone who loves old houses!


Same here!



twob4him said:


> Well, I have been doing some research on tickets for our Dismeet in Feb. I am also hoping/planning on going in Nov 2009 but we are probably staying off-property. Potentially, between the two trips, I would need 10 or 11 days of tickets for myself. So here is the break down with the 2008 prices:
> 
> Annual Pass which includes park hopping and parking (an issue for the Nov trip) and the possibility of a room discount for Feb = $448
> 
> 
> 10-day non-expiring ticket with PH = $450, we would still need to pay for parking and no room discount for Feb.
> 
> 
> Simply buying a 3-day PH ticket for Feb and an 8-day PH for Nov = $514, again no parking or room discount.
> 
> 
> Kind of a no-brainer huh.   What do you think????


We are doing the same thing.DH wasn't sure about going again in Nov209 and when I showed him to cost effectiveness of it he agree!    I can't book until Dec but I know I am going again so I am still thrilled!

When in Nov 2009 are you going?  I believe right now we are planning the 1st week.

Ok here are some floor pictures of my house.  We were told they were original to the house.  We also have wrought iron vents.  but please ignore them since I can't get the ick out of them!  Oh and my toes! 
This is the boarder in the dinning room which we use as a playroom.





This is a picture of the floors in the office and part of the living room.  The living room doesn't have inlay but it is laid out really pretty with a boarder of wood.  The office has a funky boarder then all in the center we have those diamond pieces.





The above picture comes with a question.
 I am making a Minnie skirt for Nik and my niece for Chef Mickey's should  I add a black and white polka dot ruffle in between the red and yellow dot?  The yellow wasn't going to be a ruffle just a boarder.


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> Here are a few picture of the dream house.  The one I'm never gonna have.


So much potential!  I wish I had the money to fix something p like that.  The beams are great!  Good luck what every you decided but it is going to take $$$$.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Those houses are AWESOME!! I cant even imagine!!
> 
> Well, we are at the beach - came down after church. We had to give a Camp Promise report today at church. So, its starts clouding up on the way down, and now it is POURING!!!! THe streets are flooded and the water is creeping up the sidewalk!!! LOTS of lightning and thunder too!!! Whenever a car goes by, we have waves on the front lawn!!!!! DH is watching the NAscar race which is sooooo boring today!!! So much for a beach day!!
> 
> What are you all up to?
> 
> Has anyone ever gone to MNSSHP? Is it worth it?
> 
> DH is running out to move the car - the water is rising quick!!!!!


Oh my!  how are things today?



ncmomof2 said:


> All the older homes are beautiful!  I can't imagine the work!  I think the oldest home around me is about 10 years old.  I am told often that our home was a cow pasture about two years ago
> 
> Here is what I have been busy doing this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to try an applique soon.  I am a little intimidated by the idea though.  Where do you all get the mickey head to copy?  And how do you cut it so smoothly?


really cute!  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> That is adorable, and So is the Model!
> 
> When we moved to Ohio we bought a 1860's Farmhouse, Let's just say I didnt see the potential at first but DH did.


WOW love that!  the barn is so cool!  Did you fix that up too?  I see all of these old barns near me and my mind goes crazy thinking of all the cool things that could be done with it.  Oh and the house looks great too


----------



## minnie2

LisaZoe said:


> I love all the older homes shown. The newer ones are beautiful, of course, but I really like the charm and character of older home. Since we're sharing photos of our homes, here's Zoe and my little cottage. It's small (just over 1000 sq ft) but just right for us. This isn't as old as some shared but it was built in the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the backyard. When I first moved in, I did a lot of work in the back but then it kind of took a backseat when I adopted Zoe. I splurged and had a yard service come in to clean up the front and back yards last year. Sadly, it no longer looks as nice because I haven't kept up with the gardening as I should. I've got several ideas for things I want to do but I've decided to wait until Zoe (and her friends) are older and not quite as destructive.  Not that they do anything intentionally but they don't always think about where they step in the flower beds. I figured it was better to just not worry about it for now and save my grand vision for a few years down the road.


Very cute1  I love Zoe dancing around!  Oh and Don't talk about weeds!  When the people who fixed up our house did it they also planted a victorian garden.  Well the people they sold to didn't keep it up but when they sold to us of course they never said they didn't keep it up since it was Dec.  So the 1st yr we waited to see what was there the 2nd yr we tried to keep up with the weeds then last yr we lost the battle and realized everything had to go.  So I started taking everything out.  This yr i took a lot out  I had 20 yard waste bags!  This is when spring 1st started too.  So I kept trying to keep up with getting rid of what I missed and after 3 rounds I gave up.  So this weekend before Kyle's party i told George just mow it over or weed whack it all!  So he did and man i feel so much better LOL  We still have a huge spot behind the garage that was once a veggie garden we have to pull out but eventually we will get there.  LOL



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Well it only took two weeks to get "back on the horse" so to speak.  I actually sewed last night.  I finished her AK outfit.  Only it makes her look about 8 which is a little scary.


Love that!  I know what you mean about them looking older then they are.  I have the 8 yr old and I ate that she is such a big girl!  



cerberus said:


> Bumping in case anyone has seen this fabric


Did you check ebay?  I thought I saw it there....



lovesdumbo said:


> Yesterday I made a few bibs (worked on burp cloths last weekend).
> 
> I made these as PJ's for my DS(7).  It is the first applique I've done in over 15 years.  I needed something simple to practice on.  He wanted me to use a decorative stitch from my new machine on the hem of the shorts and then picked campers because you sleep in a camper and they were PJ's.


That came out great!  But pj's????  I would let my ds wear them as an outfit!  infact he was itching for that fabric but it wasn't on sale so I didn't get it


----------



## princessmom29

Ok guys, I am posting this b/c I need some advice. It big debate around here right now is public or private school for DD for next fall. She will be in K4 this year and K5 next year. If I want her in private school for K5 I need to decide that by sept. to have a resonable shot at getting her in. The public schools here are not bad by any means, but you can never be sure what you are getting as far as individual teachers. Some will be brand new teachers, some will be burned out ect. The private school I am considering is a little pricey. It would run us about $200 a month more than we are currently paying for daycare If I include before/ after school care. We could swing it without much problem, but we wouldn't have as much "disposible income" If i send her to public school I will still have to keep her in before/ after school care at he current daycare. Doing this would save us about $350 a month over the private school. The private school offers several programs not availible in public school, spanish in K, computer, paino or violin ect. I would also know a lot more about the teachers and I have more confidence in the fact that DD would be getting a good teacher. What are you guys opinions? I know from reading that there is a wide spectrum here. AEverything from home school to public school. I am really intreseted in the perspectives of someone who has been through this and is not someone at the school or who's child is there. I forgot to mention that I teach in a public high school, so that colors things a little. I am looking at this particular school b/c it is an Episcopal school (which we are) and the have one of the strongest acedemic programs. There are other private schools in town that are cheaper, but they are either highly evangelical( insert really pushy) about the religious aspect or not on par acedemically or both.


----------



## cerberus

minnie2 said:


> Same here!
> Ok here are some floor pictures of my house.  We were told they were original to the house.  We also have wrought iron vents.  but please ignore them since I can't get the ick out of them!  Oh and my toes!
> This is the boarder in the dinning room which we use as a playroom.


GORGEOUS floors! I am jealous


----------



## HeatherSue

LisaZoe said:


>


I was going to ask if you added that to the photobucket site, but Anna already did!  Thanks, that will save me some ink.  I don't print in black/white because the black ink costs the same as the colored ink.  But, my question to you is, does it use less ink to print in black?  If it does, I'll change my ways!



teresajoy said:


> Thanks! They were cuties, werent' they!
> 
> The bridesmaid you see right behind the flower girl lost about 20 pounds right before the wedding! Needless to say, I had to do some MAJOR alterations right before the wedding! She looked great though!
> 
> That's the same video I used to learn how to use mine, and it worked great.  I really love that foot!
> 
> Corey was a gorgeous little boy! He's a handsome young lad now too, I agree!
> 
> 
> Hey Laura!!! Good to see you again!
> 
> 
> 
> I think Carla needs to add that to her description!! Or, make it a bundle, "The you can make anything with these two patterns, bundle!"
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what you've made!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the do grow up too fast!!! Where in the world does that time go??
> 
> I figured that's what you meant.
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> He was a cutie, wasn't he! I love the one of him checking out the train of your weddig dress too!
> 
> Yep, I much prefer this picture of Mel too!
> 
> WHAT!!!!!! You get FREE parking with APs??????? Hmm, how can I make those cost effective for us!
> 
> T., I hope whatever you guys decide to do, you are happy with!
> And, mid 50's isn't old, but in another 20 years, they will be in their mid 70s, it may not seem like it now, but that time really goes by quickly! Hopefully they will be in wonderful health for a very long time.
> 
> 
> It could be gorgeous T, I see why you guys love it so much. And, don't talk about my friend like that!
> 
> That is SO adorable!!! You did a fantastic job! I don't know if I've mentioned it before, but your daughter is just so cute!!!!
> 
> That is really cute!!!! But, your daughter is facing the wrong way!!! Hannah Montana is on!
> 
> You guys are so cute!
> 
> 
> Cute bibs and PJs!!! I would love to see a closeup of the campers stitch!
> 
> I wasn't sure before I saw the picture with the black, but with it I think it looks really great!!! I like the look of the black sleeves myself. Great work!
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful dog!
> 
> The dress is looking great. I like the fabric!
> 
> Abby is gorgeous!


I started quoting everyone last night, but then Henry turned off the computer (I wasn't on it at the time).  So, I lost them all.  Just read Teresa's comments and pretend they are from me.  We do share the same brain!



disneymommieof2 said:


> My cousins ds had his grad party yesterday and I made the watermelon boat
> Everyone loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We finished the jumpers for sophia and my cousins (from MI) dd to wear to the party. After we dragged them out of the pool we had them pose together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone loved their outfits!! That whale fabric is so cute!! Isn't it?!?!


I LOOOOOVE the whale jumpers!  Those are SO incredibly sweet!!!  Awww..I just love them!  I also like the heart face.  Much less freaky than swirly face!  

That watermelon fruit thing is fantastic.  You, my friend, are multi-talented!    



twob4him said:


> Unfortunately I cannot go in Sept since I am a teacher  .
> Now I was planning on getting the basic meal plan if I go in Feb and mostly eating off-property except for a couple of character meals for the Nov trip. I am not sure if the DDE would be a good deal then. I will have to research that a bit more. Thanks for your suggestions....very helpful!


How are you managing to go in February if you will be teaching?  Please don't tell me it's a holiday!  I'm hoping to avoid the crowds!



minnie2 said:


> The above picture comes with a question.
> I am making a Minnie skirt for Nik and my niece for Chef Mickey's should  I add a black and white polka dot ruffle in between the red and yellow dot?  The yellow wasn't going to be a ruffle just a boarder.


WOW!!! Absolutely beautiful!!  You're giving me ideas for our next house!  I love it!  We like to add a little "old house" charm in our new houses.  

I think it would look really cute with a black dot ruffle between the two fabrics.  It's cute without it, but I think that will add some "POP"!  



princessmom29 said:


> Ok guys, I am posting this b/c I need some advice. It big debate around here right now is public or private school for DD for next fall. She will be in K4 this year and K5 next year. If I want her in private school for K5 I need to decide that by sept. tho have a resonable shot at getting her in. The public schools here are not bad by any means, but you can never be sure what you are getting as far as individual teachers. Some will be brand new teachers, some will bed burned out ect. The private school I am considering is a little pricey. It would run us about $200 a month more than we are currently paying for daycare If I include before/ after school care. We could swing it without much problem, but we wouldn't have as much "disposible income" If i send her to public school I will still have to keep her in before/ after school care at he current daycare. Doing this would save us about $350 a month over the private school. The private school offers several programs not availible in public school, spanish in K, computer, paino or violin ect. I would also know a lot more about the teachers and I have more confidence in the fact that DD would be getting a good teacher. What are you guys opinions? I know from reading that there is a wide spectrum here. AEverything from home school to public school. I am really intreseted on the perspectives of someone who has been through this and is not someone at the school or who's child is there. I forgot to mention that I teach in a public high school, so that colors things a little. I am looking at this particular school b/c it is and Episcopal school (which we are) and the have one of the strongest acedimic programs. There are other private schools in town that are cheaper, but they are either highly evangelical( insert really pushy) about the religious aspect or not on par acedemically or both.



I think you've already made up your mind.   
You need to follow your heart and your budget and do whatever you think is best for your family!  I know I'm a lot of help!

We're sending Tessa to public school.  I actually considered home schooling, but Henry vehemently opposed that.  I'll still consider it if she hates school like I did as a kid.


----------



## ncmomof2

disneymommieof2 said:


> We finished the jumpers for sophia and my cousins (from MI) dd to wear to the party. After we dragged them out of the pool we had them pose together.



I love the dresses!  So adorable!


----------



## minnie2

lovesdumbo said:


> This is what I've spent most of the day working on today.  I ran out of black thread and needed a break.  I'm thinking it looks a bit um...."clownish" right now but am hoping the black placket and collar will tone it down a bit.  I had thought about red sleeves but I'm leaning toward black now.  The Mickey on the back was purchased at JoAnn's.


Not clownish at all!  Love it!  I really need to order that pattern from YCMT!  Just need to convince DH!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Her name was Boo and she was a wolf/ white shepard mix.  Sadly she just passed away in April. She hated Georgia she was only happy when it was freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a great dog, When I was pregnant with Madison she got so protective that no one could get out of their car uless DH was home.
> She liked to nip them on the fanny


I'm sorry  She was a beautiful dog!  I know all to well how hard it is to loose a beloved puppy.  We lost Rocky a week and a half ago and i still miss him like crazy.  Funny you say she never got used to GA my Rocky was born in Ga and never got used to the cold of Chicago!  



Disney Brat said:


> Hi everyone!!  I am still getting used to how fast this thread moves!!!  The stuff you all have made looks great!  I love seeing the house pics!
> 
> Well I have started my first very simple dress for DD, I had to use my mom's machine, so I had to wait until I she was free, so I could go and learn!!
> 
> Here is the fabric I used (just cheap stuff for my first try!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the dress so far, I have cut it and sewn it, but I never had the binding stuff, so I have picked that up, and now I am waiting to go back to my moms to finish! (DH says he will buy me a machine as soon as I am for sure going to continue doing this...lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had bought DD a bucket hat (the only type of hat she will wear) and bought an applique from Wal Mart of Wall E, so I sewed it on the hat! Thought I would share that too, not a huge thing for you pros, but for me it was a big step....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you can see who it will be on, here is DD (Abby), she is 4, going to be 5 in the beginning of September.  She is the one closest to the camera in the green, black and white dress.  This was taken on the way to her preschool grad about a month ago....yes we rented her a limo....lol and we gave her and her friend sparkling apple juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support and inspiration!!


It is looking great!  You little one is so cute too.



disneymommieof2 said:


> My cousins ds had his grad party yesterday and I made the watermelon boat
> Everyone loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We finished the jumpers for sophia and my cousins (from MI) dd to wear to the party. After we dragged them out of the pool we had them pose together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone loved their outfits!! That whale fabric is so cute!! Isn't it?!?!


 YUMMY!  
The dresses looks so sweet!  



princessmom29 said:


> Ok guys, I am posting this b/c I need some advice. It big debate around here right now is public or private school for DD for next fall. She will be in K4 this year and K5 next year. If I want her in private school for K5 I need to decide that by sept. tho have a resonable shot at getting her in. The public schools here are not bad by any means, but you can never be sure what you are getting as far as individual teachers. Some will be brand new teachers, some will bed burned out ect. The private school I am considering is a little pricey. It would run us about $200 a month more than we are currently paying for daycare If I include before/ after school care. We could swing it without much problem, but we wouldn't have as much "disposible income" If i send her to public school I will still have to keep her in before/ after school care at he current daycare. Doing this would save us about $350 a month over the private school. The private school offers several programs not availible in public school, spanish in K, computer, paino or violin ect. I would also know a lot more about the teachers and I have more confidence in the fact that DD would be getting a good teacher. What are you guys opinions? I know from reading that there is a wide spectrum here. AEverything from home school to public school. I am really intreseted on the perspectives of someone who has been through this and is not someone at the school or who's child is there. I forgot to mention that I teach in a public high school, so that colors things a little. I am looking at this particular school b/c it is and Episcopal school (which we are) and the have one of the strongest acedimic programs. There are other private schools in town that are cheaper, but they are either highly evangelical( insert really pushy) about the religious aspect or not on par acedemically or both.


Ok here is my 2 cents for what it is worth. It is a VERY personal choice. When we moved her we really considered a private school since it is right across the street. My big deciding factor was I wanted to see stats comparing the 2 schools academically and the private school couldn't give them to me at all.  I liked the school and the teachers but I wanted facts as to why my child would be better at that school instead of the public school.  The private school said we just are.  Not good enough for me.

 So we opted for public school for dd.  Her K teacher was ok but I thought she got lost in the shuffle since she was a good kid and didn't need help or didn't challenge her teacher.  Her K teacher assured me she was doing great and I had no reason for concern.  So off she went to 1st grade  I adored her 1st grade teacher she was wonderful she had been teaching for yrs!  She loved her kids.  She had a child with special needs so se had the patience of a saint.  She challenged the kids who needed the challenge and helped the kids that needed help.  I didn't think I could have a better teacher.  then last yr she was off to 2nd grade.  I was so nervous because 2 days before school started we found out she had Celiac's disease so that presented a new host of issues in a class room for her teacher.  I had also received a welcome letter from her 2nd grade teacher and I found spelling errors.  I am an awful speller so i was nervous.  When I went to talk to er new teacher last yr I actually called her on it and she apologized and I came to find out she is like me a bad speller ad always in a rush and forgot to spell check.  Ok forgiven.  Any way.  She was a very young new teacher.  Turns out she was AMAZING!  She did all of these fun wonderful things wit the kids.  She was also amazing when it came to Nik's Celiac.  I couldn't ask for a better teacher.

Then you ahve Kyle's teachers.  He went to a private prek that came highly recommended.  It was ok but certain things drove me crazy.  Mainly that there were no consequences for certain actions.  For example.  Kyle thought it was funny to shut off the lights when they went to hte potty because he got a reaction out of every one.  So he kept doing it.  Well the teacher talked to me about it and my response was then put him in a time out when it came to park time or what ever special fun thing they were doing.  The silly teacher said they don't do that they gently try to steer them from doing bad things.  Well with Kyle he needs to be told there is a consequence.  So needless to say he shut off the lights a lot and frankly even though I talked to him I kind of blame the teacher for not stopping it the way I told her it would work.  So he went to public K after that.  Unfortunately again he got an awful teacher.  He was in a class that was a huge hand full and really got lost in the crowd because the teacher couldn't handle them all.  When we got his report card we were shocked since the teacher never ever told us he was having trouble in certain areas.  I helped out once a week and she handed him off to me every day at pick up so I wasn't a nameless faceless parent.  When I called the teacher on why she didn't talk to me about some of his struggles her response was she didn't even realize he needed help That is when I took things in my own hand and taught him to read on my own and worked with him fallowing a kindergarten curriculum I found and considered school his social time while I still hoped e could learn at least something.  Turns out his last report card was wonderful! You would think it was a totaly different child.

 My SIL also used to teach in a private school ad she was shocked at a lot of the things that went on there.  Like she was told that failing kids should get better grades then they deserved because their parents made good donations etc.  Of course I am sure that kind of stuff happens every where.

 I guess the whole poit I am making is it depends on athe child , it depends on the school, the teacher the student and most importantly the parent.  I firmly believe it isn't the sole responsobility of the teacher to teach the child the parents need to be involved.  JMO Sorry if I ruffeld feathers it is strictly MY opinion

Good luck with what you decided I am sure you will make the right choice for YOU and YOUR child ad that is al that really matters


----------



## ncmomof2

minnie2 said:


> Ok here are some floor pictures of my house.  We were told they were original to the house.  We also have wrought iron vents.  but please ignore them since I can't get the ick out of them!  Oh and my toes!
> This is the boarder in the dinning room which we use as a playroom.




I LOVE the floor!  I love my new house but I hate that you can not get beautiful details like this!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> WOW!!! Absolutely beautiful!!  You're giving me ideas for our next house!  I love it!  We like to add a little "old house" charm in our new houses.
> 
> I think it would look really cute with a black dot ruffle between the two fabrics.  It's cute without it, but I think that will add some "POP"!
> 
> I think you've already made up your mind.
> You need to follow your heart and your budget and do whatever you think is best for your family!  I know I'm a lot of help!
> 
> We're sending Tessa to public school.  I actually considered home schooling, but Henry vehemently opposed that.  I'll still consider it if she hates school like I did as a kid.


thanks!   That is the thing we looked into new houses but to add the details of the old houses it was WAY to$$$  for us so for now we will love our house with the old charm and one bathroom and when we move back down south pray we hit the lottery so I can add the old charm!   

That is what I was thinking about the black and white George didn't thinks so but I figured you guys would get what I was talking about 

I don't think I could totally homeschool but I give so much credit to the people that do!  I feel I have a combination of both esp with Kyle.  He seems to need the extra one on on and frankly not every one can reel him in like he needs to be!  LOL  I have actually had a few parents ask me if he has ADD  I am just not sure when it is him being a typical 6 yr old and a would be issue.  So I think I will ask his ped on Thursday at his well check.  I love his ped he is so cool he is also a Disney FREAK!  Gotta love that!


----------



## longaberger_lara

disneymommieof2 said:


> longaberger_lara- Your family looks cute. Is your DH always that serious? Those cubs are adorable!





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Is those BEAR cubs...were they that close to you???  Ya, I prefer my bears behind glass...like at the zoo!  That would have made me pass out!



My husband is hardly ever that serious - except in pictures!  He will not smile for them!!  The bears were near the path leading back to the waterfall.  It was a mother bear with three cubs.  The only thing we were worried about is if we could only be faster than the other people watching them  !!


----------



## kjbrown

Boy, I got WAYYYYYY behind in the last few days...



teresajoy said:


> I pronounce it like shirt with a t, or if you will, like sure, with a "d" at the end!
> 
> Either way you say it, yours looks great!!  YOur daughter is adorable!!! and, I love the bag!



I knew I must be saying it wrong.  Thanks and thanks!    She is of course "modeling", that is how she feels she needs to stand whenever I take her picture.   



HeatherSue said:


> I say it like shirt, but with a "d" at the end.
> 
> The shirred dress is so cute and the purse looks great!



Thanks!



spongemommie05 said:


> way to go i have not done shirring yet i am askeered



It actually wasn't that hard at all!  I read the tutorial here in the bookmarks and tried it.  The only thing I would do differently next time, is make it a bit fuller.  The dress fullness is fine, but I almost couldn't get the shirred part over her to put it on!



princesskayla said:


> I love your creations.I am impressed with your shirring technique. That was very good,and I really like the color combination that was used with the bags. I am the same way about my Disney fabric. I have a ton of it sitting in my sewing room,but I don't want to mes it up!!! However, I have to start getting into it. My Disney trip is in 45 short days and I have a ton of ideas for my outfits.



Thanks!!  Those 45 days will probably fly and drag by!   I always have WAY more ideas than I have time for!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Love the dress and the bag!  I have not tried shirring yet...but after seeing all the beautiful shirred top/dress, I think I am going to try it this weekend after I finish my dd's birthday dress!



Definitely worth trying!  They really are easy!



minnie2 said:


> Great job with the shirring!  Love the bag I may have to check that one out!



It was the "coming and going bag".  Pretty simple, I really liked her technique for sewing it up.  I've done several different bags and this was by far the easiest!



lovesdumbo said:


> Cute dress and I love your bag!



Thanks!



CastleCreations said:


> Howdy Ho..fellow Disers..I made this for my coworker's cousin's new baby...or something like that. The baby's name is Macenzie, and is just over 6pounds..This is my first quilt ever and a little bit of a challenge but I got through it.



This is beautiful!!!  Your first quilt?!  Awesome!!!   

Heathersue - AMAZING job on the Pluto applique!  I love it!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

lovesdumbo said:


> This is what I've spent most of the day working on today.  I ran out of black thread and needed a break.  I'm thinking it looks a bit um...."clownish" right now but am hoping the black placket and collar will tone it down a bit.  I had thought about red sleeves but I'm leaning toward black now.  The Mickey on the back was purchased at JoAnn's.



I think it is looking great!  I like the black for the sleeves.  That mickey on the back is great!  They have those at my Hacocks too! 



Disney Brat said:


> Hi everyone!!  I am still getting used to how fast this thread moves!!!  The stuff you all have made looks great!  I love seeing the house pics!
> 
> Well I have started my first very simple dress for DD, I had to use my mom's machine, so I had to wait until I she was free, so I could go and learn!!
> 
> Here is the fabric I used (just cheap stuff for my first try!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the dress so far, I have cut it and sewn it, but I never had the binding stuff, so I have picked that up, and now I am waiting to go back to my moms to finish! (DH says he will buy me a machine as soon as I am for sure going to continue doing this...lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had bought DD a bucket hat (the only type of hat she will wear) and bought an applique from Wal Mart of Wall E, so I sewed it on the hat! Thought I would share that too, not a huge thing for you pros, but for me it was a big step....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you can see who it will be on, here is DD (Abby), she is 4, going to be 5 in the beginning of September.  She is the one closest to the camera in the green, black and white dress.  This was taken on the way to her preschool grad about a month ago....yes we rented her a limo....lol and we gave her and her friend sparkling apple juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support and inspiration!!



I love that material!  The dress is coming out cute.  Your dd is very pretty.



disneymommieof2 said:


> My cousins ds had his grad party yesterday and I made the watermelon boat
> Everyone loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We finished the jumpers for sophia and my cousins (from MI) dd to wear to the party. After we dragged them out of the pool we had them pose together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone loved their outfits!! That whale fabric is so cute!! Isn't it?!?!



That fruit salad boat looks yummy.  We eat ALOT of fresh fruit salad in the summer....at least 4 times a week and every once in a blue moon I will make a watermelon boat..  Those dresses look so cute on the girls!  They look adorabl together!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

spongemommie05 said:


> Have you seen the Twilight calendar that is only available at Border out today ?
> While i am in Vegas for my anniversary i am hitting the Breaking Dawn party at one of the B&N .. it is a masquerade ball .....
> i figured it out,, after all is said and done i will own 5 copies of BD , i pre-ordered it when you 1st could  and 3 of my friends did the same for my b-day today and then my copy in vegas.
> So if ya need one let me know



I haven't seen the calendar.  I'll have to go check it out.  I'm trying to be good & wait.  We generally buy paperbacks ('cause they're cheaper) & my copy of Twilight is paperback so I'd like to have them all match.  At least I work at the library so I can pretty much get whenever.
Hope you had a good birthday!



my*2*angels said:


> Just saying HI!!!  I really don't post often, just don't really have the time to keep up!  But I did want to show off my latest project!  Mind you I haven't sewn in like FOREVER, but I ordered this fabric and had to use it!  So here is my first attempt EVER at a pettiskirt!  Be honest and tell me what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need to clip threads, and I am also adding a bow and making a top to go with it!  Maybe soon I can post a pic of Sydni actually wearing it!



It looks good!  I'm planning on trying one for girls' Halloween costumes this year.  



disneymommieof2 said:


> Here's what I stayed up half the night to finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls are going to wear them to my cousins grad party tomorrow.
> Grams has the skirt parts all done we just have to "join" the two.



Those look great!  The whales are so cute.



princesskayla said:


> Okay- I have got to figure out how to make my qoute pictures smaller. Anywho, I just finished my newest outfit. I am very proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor



Great job!  I just love pink & brown.  And butterflies.



spongemommie05 said:


> I think it is cute, everyone should have a healthy obsession at least yours is a real person, mine is a fictional vampire..



So what does it say about me that I have one of each?


----------



## LisaZoe

disneymommieof2 said:


> Lisazoe- I love your house. I am wondering is that hail on the ground? Can you put that mickey head in the photobucket. Please. If it is already there Thank you!



The stuff on the ground is cherry blossom petals. We have 2 smallish trees in the area between the sidewalk and street. The local garden club plants them free of charge in that area of a home's yard if the owners want. They're all over the neighborhood and it's so cool when the petals start to fall because it looks like pink snow.  

Yes, I'll add the image to Photobucket!



HeatherSue said:


> I was going to ask if you added that to the photobucket site, but Anna already did!  Thanks, that will save me some ink.  I don't print in black/white because the black ink costs the same as the colored ink.  But, my question to you is, does it use less ink to print in black?  If it does, I'll change my ways!



Black is cheaper for my printer which is why I use it if I don't need color. However, my theory is that using color to get black, or close to it, uses more toner as each color needs to be used to get that deep color so in the end it probably uses more total. I don't know for sure but I always seems to run out of the colors quicker than black even though mostly I print images that should be just black and white (I too often don't think to set the print job to just the black cartridge).


----------



## MouseTriper

lovesdumbo said:


> This is what I've spent most of the day working on today.  I ran out of black thread and needed a break.  I'm thinking it looks a bit um...."clownish" right now but am hoping the black placket and collar will tone it down a bit.  I had thought about red sleeves but I'm leaning toward black now.  The Mickey on the back was purchased at JoAnn's.



I LOVE THIS....i think it is adorable!!!!  Is this the CarlaC pattern??  I wonder how small this could be made??  I love the black sleeves too.  I want one!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

disneymommieof2 said:


> My cousins ds had his grad party yesterday and I made the watermelon boat
> Everyone loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We finished the jumpers for sophia and my cousins (from MI) dd to wear to the party. After we dragged them out of the pool we had them pose together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone loved their outfits!! That whale fabric is so cute!! Isn't it?!?!


Those are both so cute. That second picture looks like they are mad at each other.  I love that whale fabric.


----------



## jessica52877

Just want to comment on the school question.

We went through this this year, deciding whether to do public or private since Dallas will start K this year. We have opted to go public, see how it goes and if there is an issue then revisit the private thing again.

One of my biggest drawbacks about private was the cost for one, it would mean no more vacations and honestly, I don't think that the education will be that big of a difference to have no family memories. I don't remember what I did in school, I remember family memories.  Secondly, which is really the main one was the distance, the closest one we would consider is about 25-35 miles, in traffic anywhere from 40 - 60 minutes, the morning we would be fighting direct traffic all going in the same direction. That adds alot of time to a school day. And honestly, the thought of traveling so far everyday adds to the idea of accidents, the road we would take is horrible and I HATE it, in fact someone hit DH and Dallas just last September on that road. 

So really, it is so personal and depends on the circumstances so much. If things don't go well I will even consider home schooling.


----------



## kpgriffin

Everyone's outfits look great. We have been busy around here getting ready for "back to school"  I wanted to share our 4th of July outfits that we will be wearing to Epcot.






 I resized and rotated but it is still not cooperating.






I also finished my first pettiskirt. I love it. The ruffler made it so much easier.






This is my first attempt at shirring. I love how it pulls the outfit together. I really didn't think I could do it but it was so easy. Thanks for the encouragement. 















Question? I remember seeing a Buzz Lightyear comic strip fabric outfit with the green alien applique. Does anyone remember which thread or post it was in. I really want to CASE (or more likely CAB) it for our upcoming trip. It was so cute and I really liked the way it looked. Any help? 

I really enjoy the board and I know I should post more often. Thanks for all the inspiration.


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


> I'm just glad we have high fences around the backyard so the neighbors can't see the height of the weeds.  I've hired a local kid (young adult?) to tackle the worst of the weeds. So far he's done an OK job in the front but the back is where the real work is. Once he's done, I'm hoping I'll be more inclined to keep things in check. I really should have put down bark this spring but never got to it. I got kind of discouraged, too, about doing more after I put in several hundred flower bulbs and only a small percentage continued to bloom after the first spring. I think I may focus on fixing up the front yard more this year and let the back wait.



You should see our neighbors yard!! You wouldn't know we live in a nice neighborhood, or that the man is a dentist and has money. His fence is falling apart and half in our yard. What ever weed he has, has spread to our yard, and we can't get the crap to die. Some times, he lets his grass get so high, you can see it over the fence (the 6ft kind) and we get field mice. No, I don't live in the country! I'm going to have to complain. They are quick to complain when they can smell the smoke when my sister is in our own back yard smoking. Which even she agrees is disqusting, but she's been having a hard time quiting with her exams (she's studying to be a nurse). 



lovesdumbo said:


> This is what I've spent most of the day working on today.  I ran out of black thread and needed a break.  I'm thinking it looks a bit um...."clownish" right now but am hoping the black placket and collar will tone it down a bit.  I had thought about red sleeves but I'm leaning toward black now.  The Mickey on the back was purchased at JoAnn's.



I think it looks awesome! I think it looks Mickey Mousish.  I had said the same thing about Kirsta's petti. 



disneymommieof2 said:


> My cousins ds had his grad party yesterday and I made the watermelon boat
> Everyone loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We finished the jumpers for sophia and my cousins (from MI) dd to wear to the party. After we dragged them out of the pool we had them pose together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone loved their outfits!! That whale fabric is so cute!! Isn't it?!?!



Great fabrics! The dresses are adorable! 



minnie2 said:


> Same here!
> 
> 
> We are doing the same thing.DH wasn't sure about going again in Nov209 and when I showed him to cost effectiveness of it he agree!    I can't book until Dec but I know I am going again so I am still thrilled!
> 
> When in Nov 2009 are you going?  I believe right now we are planning the 1st week.
> 
> Ok here are some floor pictures of my house.  We were told they were original to the house.  We also have wrought iron vents.  but please ignore them since I can't get the ick out of them!  Oh and my toes!
> This is the boarder in the dinning room which we use as a playroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the floors in the office and part of the living room.  The living room doesn't have inlay but it is laid out really pretty with a boarder of wood.  The office has a funky boarder then all in the center we have those diamond pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above picture comes with a question.
> I am making a Minnie skirt for Nik and my niece for Chef Mickey's should  I add a black and white polka dot ruffle in between the red and yellow dot?  The yellow wasn't going to be a ruffle just a boarder.



I love your flooring! I think I'd use some black to break up the red and yellow. 



princessmom29 said:


> Ok guys, I am posting this b/c I need some advice. It big debate around here right now is public or private school for DD for next fall. She will be in K4 this year and K5 next year. If I want her in private school for K5 I need to decide that by sept. to have a resonable shot at getting her in. The public schools here are not bad by any means, but you can never be sure what you are getting as far as individual teachers. Some will be brand new teachers, some will be burned out ect. The private school I am considering is a little pricey. It would run us about $200 a month more than we are currently paying for daycare If I include before/ after school care. We could swing it without much problem, but we wouldn't have as much "disposible income" If i send her to public school I will still have to keep her in before/ after school care at he current daycare. Doing this would save us about $350 a month over the private school. The private school offers several programs not availible in public school, spanish in K, computer, paino or violin ect. I would also know a lot more about the teachers and I have more confidence in the fact that DD would be getting a good teacher. What are you guys opinions? I know from reading that there is a wide spectrum here. AEverything from home school to public school. I am really intreseted in the perspectives of someone who has been through this and is not someone at the school or who's child is there. I forgot to mention that I teach in a public high school, so that colors things a little. I am looking at this particular school b/c it is an Episcopal school (which we are) and the have one of the strongest acedemic programs. There are other private schools in town that are cheaper, but they are either highly evangelical( insert really pushy) about the religious aspect or not on par acedemically or both.



Do you have charter schools? They are pretty popular around here. They are  public school, but they specialize in something. The one Kirsta goes to, is a greek school. She takes Greek classes. Which will be a big help when she has SATS and college. The class size is smaller. And for 1st grade, we had the teacher calling us constantly to tell us about problems or updates. Well, not constantly, just frequently. Once we discovered that part of her problem was medical and that was resolved, her teacher was calling with positive results.


----------



## jham

Okay, I'm back!  I had my sister's 2 kids over the weekend, and lemme tell ya, I can't get much done with 6 kids!  Especially a 21 month old.  I forget how much work they are.  I just want to say you have made some really great things!  And I LOVE the house pictures!  I'm jealous of all of the beautiful old homes, ESPECIALLY the ones with great front porches!!!  And the beautiful yards and barns... love it all.  I just got back from WW, I lost another 2.2 lbs.  I'd put a weight loss thing in my siggy if I had room  I did manage to get this outfit made (my SIL made the hat, I just put the buttons on).  I need to make a bunch of fall stuff.  Jen and I have another boutique in September.


----------



## luvinyou

kpgriffin said:


> Everyone's outfits look great. We have been busy around here getting ready for "back to school"  I wanted to share our 4th of July outfits that we will be wearing to Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I resized and rotated but it is still not cooperating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished my first pettiskirt. I love it. The ruffler made it so much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt at shirring. I love how it pulls the outfit together. I really didn't think I could do it but it was so easy. Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question? I remember seeing a Buzz Lightyear comic strip fabric outfit with the green alien applique. Does anyone remember which thread or post it was in. I really want to CASE (or more likely CAB) it for our upcoming trip. It was so cute and I really liked the way it looked. Any help?
> 
> I really enjoy the board and I know I should post more often. Thanks for all the inspiration.



I love all the outfits!  The shirred one is my favourite, I think.



jham said:


> Okay, I'm back!  I had my sister's 2 kids over the weekend, and lemme tell ya, I can't get much done with 6 kids!  Especially a 21 month old.  I forget how much work they are.  I just want to say you have made some really great things!  And I LOVE the house pictures!  I'm jealous of all of the beautiful old homes, ESPECIALLY the ones with great front porches!!!  And the beautiful yards and barns... love it all.  I just got back from WW, I lost another 2.2 lbs.  I'd put a weight loss thing in my siggy if I had room  I did manage to get this outfit made (my SIL made the hat, I just put the buttons on).  I need to make a bunch of fall stuff.  Jen and I have another boutique in September.



Gorgeous!  Is that Lily, she looks so much older in these pictures!


----------



## disneymommieof2

LisaZoe said:


> The stuff on the ground is cherry blossom petals. We have 2 smallish trees in the area between the sidewalk and street. The local garden club plants them free of charge in that area of a home's yard if the owners want. They're all over the neighborhood and it's so cool when the petals start to fall because it looks like pink snow.
> 
> Yes, I'll add the image to Photobucket!


Pink snow sounds lovely!! I bet it is really pretty!  


kpgriffin said:


> Everyone's outfits look great. We have been busy around here getting ready for "back to school"  I wanted to share our 4th of July outfits that we will be wearing to Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I resized and rotated but it is still not cooperating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished my first pettiskirt. I love it. The ruffler made it so much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt at shirring. I love how it pulls the outfit together. I really didn't think I could do it but it was so easy. Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question? I remember seeing a Buzz Lightyear comic strip fabric outfit with the green alien applique. Does anyone remember which thread or post it was in. I really want to CASE (or more likely CAB) it for our upcoming trip. It was so cute and I really liked the way it looked. Any help?
> 
> I really enjoy the board and I know I should post more often. Thanks for all the inspiration.


All the girls look so cute!! Great Job on the petti! I think the buzz comic book fabric was one of those story books that they at Joanns


jham said:


> Okay, I'm back!  I had my sister's 2 kids over the weekend, and lemme tell ya, I can't get much done with 6 kids!  Especially a 21 month old.  I forget how much work they are.  I just want to say you have made some really great things!  And I LOVE the house pictures!  I'm jealous of all of the beautiful old homes, ESPECIALLY the ones with great front porches!!!  And the beautiful yards and barns... love it all.  I just got back from WW, I lost another 2.2 lbs.  I'd put a weight loss thing in my siggy if I had room  I did manage to get this outfit made (my SIL made the hat, I just put the buttons on).  I need to make a bunch of fall stuff.  Jen and I have another boutique in September.


Oh My Goodness is that Lily!! She looks so grown up!!   And her outfit is lovely!!
I was at michaels yesterday and it was kind of depressing to see all the fall stuff out. :sigh:


----------



## Twins+2more

Lily looks so cute in that type of hat.  Cute outfit.


----------



## jham

luvinyou said:


> Gorgeous!  Is that Lily, she looks so much older in these pictures!





disneymommieof2 said:


> Oh My Goodness is that Lily!! She looks so grown up!!   And her outfit is lovely!!



Yep, that's my tiny baby Lily    She'll be 3 in a few weeks


----------



## CampbellScot

jham said:


> Okay, I'm back!  I had my sister's 2 kids over the weekend, and lemme tell ya, I can't get much done with 6 kids!  Especially a 21 month old.  I forget how much work they are.  I just want to say you have made some really great things!  And I LOVE the house pictures!  I'm jealous of all of the beautiful old homes, ESPECIALLY the ones with great front porches!!!  And the beautiful yards and barns... love it all.  I just got back from WW, I lost another 2.2 lbs.  I'd put a weight loss thing in my siggy if I had room  I did manage to get this outfit made (my SIL made the hat, I just put the buttons on).  I need to make a bunch of fall stuff.  Jen and I have another boutique in September.



I have SO SO SO much to catch up on...but I just wanted to say that if Lily gets any more gorgeous...goodness I don't know what! She sure is growing up fast! I just HATE it when they do that!!!

she's a stunning little girl. truly!


----------



## revrob

BIG GIVE UPDATE!
It's almost time for another launch!  Please watch for an update of when the posting will occur.  I am currently away from home and unable to work on this project for the next 10 days or so.  Lisa has graciously agreed to do the leg work on this give!  Thanks so much, Lisa! 

Watch for her posts!  It's coming soon!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Great things posted today. I love the new fall dress. I need to start making somethings for Jenna for fall. I want to find some really cute cordurouy fabric to make her some pants with. I saw some at Hancock's, but I thought it was a little too thin for fall/winter pants. Has anybody seen some of the heavier cordurouy fabric??


----------



## lori123

eeyore3847 said:


> I finally got around to Making Nicholas a Mickey set for our October trip. I am unsure of the weather.... so we can add a long sleeve tshirt under this if it is too cold....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


ADORABLE!!!  You did a great job - wish DS was still young enough to wear things like this!



my*2*angels said:


> Just saying HI!!!  I really don't post often, just don't really have the time to keep up!  But I did want to show off my latest project!  Mind you I haven't sewn in like FOREVER, but I ordered this fabric and had to use it!  So here is my first attempt EVER at a pettiskirt!  Be honest and tell me what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I need to clip threads, and I am also adding a bow and making a top to go with it!  Maybe soon I can post a pic of Sydni actually wearing it!


WOW - great job - I heard petti's are super difficult!




disneymommieof2 said:


> Here's what I stayed up half the night to finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are bodices to twirly jumpers my grams and I are making for sophia and my cousins dd (who just got here today from MI)


Can't wait to see the finished product!!



princesskayla said:


> Okay- I have got to figure out how to make my qoute pictures smaller. Anywho, I just finished my newest outfit. I am very proud of it.


So sweet - looks like DD is super proud of it too! 



kjbrown said:


> Okay, so my first shirred dress.  How do you guts pronounce that?  I say sheered, but I wonder if it's shirred, like shirt with out the "t".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a couple of pics of a bag I made from a pattern on YCMT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A peek of the inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know none of this is Disney, but the dress was "practice" on fabric I didn't care about.  Didn't want to ruin my good Disney fabric!
> 
> Thanks to all of you awesome Disboutiquers, I have started sewing again.  This dress and bag, and two more dresses complete, just waiting for my model to get back from her grandparent's house for pics!


Cute dress!  I tried shirring once - never got it right and gave up - LOL.  I have also been wanting to try the purses - I figure I will start on those when my kiddos don't let me sew for them anymore -


----------



## lori123

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are my outfits for the day.  I used a pattern for this one.  It was touch and go at times on the shirt but it turned out ok.  I am going to add a  ruffle to the shirt though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one turned out ok but I would make it longer next time and do the straps different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the pictures of Europe!  I am so jealous.  Canada is the only country I have been in outside the US   Someday...


Those both turned out super cute - Great Job!



CastleCreations said:


> Howdy Ho..fellow Disers..I made this for my coworker's cousin's new baby...or something like that. The baby's name is Macenzie, and is just over 6pounds..This is my first quilt ever and a little bit of a challenge but I got through it.


That's BEAUTIFUL!  



HeatherSue said:


> I finished a BIG GIVE shirt this morning.  This is for Brody, BigDisGrandma's grandson.
> 
> He likes Pluto, Texas Longhorns, and the Dallas Cowboys.  So, I drew them all together and appliqued it onto a shirt!
> 
> This applique was just about as fun to do as baby Simba.   But, it'll be worth it if he likes it!


What a neat idea - he's going to LOVE it!



ncmomof2 said:


> All the older homes are beautiful!  I can't imagine the work!  I think the oldest home around me is about 10 years old.  I am told often that our home was a cow pasture about two years ago
> 
> Here is what I have been busy doing this weekend:


Very CUTE!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Well it only took two weeks to get "back on the horse" so to speak.  I actually sewed last night.  I finished her AK outfit.  Only it makes her look about 8 which is a little scary.


Great job - love the hand onthe hip pic! 



lovesdumbo said:


> Yesterday I made a few bibs (worked on burp cloths last weekend).


So FUN!  I have been wanting to make some bibs and burp clothes for baby gifts.



lovesdumbo said:


> This is what I've spent most of the day working on today.  I ran out of black thread and needed a break.  I'm thinking it looks a bit um...."clownish" right now but am hoping the black placket and collar will tone it down a bit.  I had thought about red sleeves but I'm leaning toward black now.  The Mickey on the back was purchased at JoAnn's.



VERY CUTE!  You are doing a fantastic job - can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

jham said:


> Okay, I'm back! I had my sister's 2 kids over the weekend, and lemme tell ya, I can't get much done with 6 kids!  Especially a 21 month old. I forget how much work they are. I just want to say you have made some really great things! And I LOVE the house pictures! I'm jealous of all of the beautiful old homes, ESPECIALLY the ones with great front porches!!! And the beautiful yards and barns... love it all. I just got back from WW, I lost another 2.2 lbs. I'd put a weight loss thing in my siggy if I had room  I did manage to get this outfit made (my SIL made the hat, I just put the buttons on). I need to make a bunch of fall stuff. Jen and I have another boutique in September.


This turned out so cute! I have been trying to get the new Farmers Market fabric, but it seems to be sold out or on backorder from most of my sources. Lily is getting so big! What a beautiful girl she is!


----------



## LisaZoe

*I just posted the new MAW Big Give family information. I don't yet have a shipping address but will get that posted as soon as I do. Here's a link to the thread:* http://disboutiquers.proboards106.c...&board=pertinentinformation&thread=311&page=1


----------



## ncmomof2

kpgriffin said:


>



I love this!  Where did you find the big red with white dots fabric?  I have only found smaller dots!


----------



## GoofyG

Has anyone made any nap mats?  My DD4 has to have a nap mat for Pre-K.  Good luck with that, I hope it's just to rest.  She hasn't napped for 2 yrs, and is use to going to school all day.  Anyways, back on the subject.  I was wondering about getting a qui;t type material and just making a simple roll up one.  Didn't know if anyone had made anything like it, or if they did something else.


----------



## kcromley

Might I ask for advice from anyone who sews?  I bought the American Girl "Kit" outfit for my little girl, who loves it and will wear it for Halloween as well (it is a lavendar sweater set and cotton print skirt, skirt closes with a hook and eye).  The smallest size skirt, size 6, is a couple of inches too big in the waist.  I'd like to find a way to make it smaller so she can actually wear it now, but nothing permanent so I can expand the skirt for later wear, as it was rather costly.  Alas, I failed home ec many years ago, and don't have a clue as to what to even consider, or ask a seamstress to do.  any advice?


----------



## kjbrown

GoofyG said:


> Has anyone made any nap mats?  My DD4 has to have a nap mat for Pre-K.  Good luck with that, I hope it's just to rest.  She hasn't napped for 2 yrs, and is use to going to school all day.  Anyways, back on the subject.  I was wondering about getting a qui;t type material and just making a simple roll up one.  Didn't know if anyone had made anything like it, or if they did something else.



Will she be sleeping directly on this, on the floor?  Or on a cot?  Or is this just a blanket you need to bring and they will sleep on mats?  My DD's preschool provides mats, and we have to bring sheets and blankets.

The reason I ask, is if she will be sleeping directly on the floor, I would think you would want to provide a little more cushion than just a quilt.  Maybe get the thinnest foam they sell at Joann's and cover it with fun fabric (Disney!)


----------



## jessica52877

I wanted to shout out a big thank you to Lisa and Shannon for coordinating the big gives and everyone else who has been involved and donated! I love doing this and without those two heading it up it wouldn't be possible! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## GoofyG

kjbrown said:


> Will she be sleeping directly on this, on the floor?  Or on a cot?  Or is this just a blanket you need to bring and they will sleep on mats?  My DD's preschool provides mats, and we have to bring sheets and blankets.
> 
> The reason I ask, is if she will be sleeping directly on the floor, I would think you would want to provide a little more cushion than just a quilt.  Maybe get the thinnest foam they sell at Joann's and cover it with fun fabric (Disney!)



As usual the school wasn't very clear.  It's a private school and she will be going from 8:30-3.  She will probably be laying on the floor.  I want to be able to wash it.  I'm all for disney fabric, I guess I need to look at the foam.  I'm not for sure what to do for her to lay on.


----------



## jham

kcromley said:


> Might I ask for advice from anyone who sews?  I bought the American Girl "Kit" outfit for my little girl, who loves it and will wear it for Halloween as well (it is a lavendar sweater set and cotton print skirt, skirt closes with a hook and eye).  The smallest size skirt, size 6, is a couple of inches too big in the waist.  I'd like to find a way to make it smaller so she can actually wear it now, but nothing permanent so I can expand the skirt for later wear, as it was rather costly.  Alas, I failed home ec many years ago, and don't have a clue as to what to even consider, or ask a seamstress to do.  any advice?



I'm no expert on this, but I have to comment anyway because DD LOVES her Kit doll and I wanted to buy her the kit outfit but I was afraid the largest size they had would be too small for her.  However, if it were me, and I'm sure someone will have a better idea, I would get a couple of pieces of elastic (about 2-3" long) and stitch them down on each side inside the waistband (on opposite sides of the waistband).  I would tack down one end of the elastic, stretch it out as far as you can and stitch down the opposite end of the elastic.  Then when you let go, it will pinch in the sides.  It may leave a little gap in the side between the elastic and the waistband, it depends on how loose the skirt is on her now.  I don't know if this makes any sense, but I have done this to make a "too big" hat fit.


----------



## kpgriffin

ncmomof2 said:


> I love this!  Where did you find the big red with white dots fabric?  I have only found smaller dots!





thanks. 
I got the fabric at Hancocks about 3 months ago. I could kick myself for not getting all they had because they have not had it in stock since then.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I'll have to catch up later but wanted to update everyone on  Timmy...we went today for more check on his arm.  He has a growth plate fracture.  The doctor put him in a splint until Monday of next week, then a cast.  We are going to the beach this weekend, so he did that so he can take it off when we swim.  So, Timmy is acting all sad that he can't move his arm!


----------



## Stephres

GoofyG said:


> Has anyone made any nap mats?  My DD4 has to have a nap mat for Pre-K.  Good luck with that, I hope it's just to rest.  She hasn't napped for 2 yrs, and is use to going to school all day.  Anyways, back on the subject.  I was wondering about getting a qui;t type material and just making a simple roll up one.  Didn't know if anyone had made anything like it, or if they did something else.



There is a link to a really cute one in Teresa's bookmarks. 

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=221179.0

It rolls up and everything. I didn't need something quite as fancy so I took a yard of flannel and stuck some batting in between and sewed it up with blanket binding. It was easy and lasted the rest of the school year (she had torn up her rest mat with three months left of school).


----------



## jham

Scrappy looks so cute naping on the nap mat!  Here is what I made today.  No model because it is 12 mo. size.  I need to get better photos. Obviously I'm going through a Farmer's Market/apron phase


----------



## kjbrown

Thanks to all of you, I finished this dress that I started last January!

It was for our February to trip to DW.  Oops.  Anyway...

Just a Simplicity pattern with Mickey fabric.  And DD needed to find her sunglasses in order to take this pic.   






Finished another dress in the same pattern with purple/pink florals.  She was supposed to wear it when we went to Ohana.  Again, oops.

And one with pooh fabric and some different trim.  I haven't finished it yet because my bobbin thread ran out and that always makes me move on to something else.  Don't know why.   But I'll post a pic when it's done.

THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!  Who inspired me to get back to my sewing machine.


----------



## Jajone

Has anyone done any special customs for Chef Mickey's other than the typical Minnie dot/Mickey? Does anyone have a pic of any goofy customs?


----------



## luvinyou

jham said:


> Scrappy looks so cute naping on the nap mat!  Here is what I made today.  No model because it is 12 mo. size.  I need to get better photos. Obviously I'm going through a Farmer's Market/apron phase


I absolutely love this!  I love the little apron, and am loving the fabric



kjbrown said:


> Thanks to all of you, I finished this dress that I started last January!
> 
> It was for our February to trip to DW.  Oops.  Anyway...
> 
> Just a Simplicity pattern with Mickey fabric.  And DD needed to find her sunglasses in order to take this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished another dress in the same pattern with purple/pink florals.  She was supposed to wear it when we went to Ohana.  Again, oops.
> 
> And one with pooh fabric and some different trim.  I haven't finished it yet because my bobbin thread ran out and that always makes me move on to something else.  Don't know why.   But I'll post a pic when it's done.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!  Who inspired me to get back to my sewing machine.



Very cute!  Better late than never, and at least now she has some adorable summer dresses!



Jajone said:


> Has anyone done any special customs for Chef Mickey's other than the typical Minnie dot/Mickey? Does anyone have a pic of any goofy customs?



I did this goofy outfit recently for a big give


----------



## Tinka_Belle

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I'll have to catch up later but wanted to update everyone on Timmy...we went today for more check on his arm. He has a growth plate fracture. The doctor put him in a splint until Monday of next week, then a cast. We are going to the beach this weekend, so he did that so he can take it off when we swim. So, Timmy is acting all sad that he can't move his arm!


AWWW!!! Poor Timmy. I sure hope his arm gets better soon.


----------



## jessica52877

jham said:


> Scrappy looks so cute naping on the nap mat!  Here is what I made today.  No model because it is 12 mo. size.  I need to get better photos. Obviously I'm going through a Farmer's Market/apron phase



I love that and the one earlier with Lily and the hat was darling.



kjbrown said:


> Thanks to all of you, I finished this dress that I started last January!
> 
> It was for our February to trip to DW.  Oops.  Anyway...
> 
> Just a Simplicity pattern with Mickey fabric.  And DD needed to find her sunglasses in order to take this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished another dress in the same pattern with purple/pink florals.  She was supposed to wear it when we went to Ohana.  Again, oops.
> 
> And one with pooh fabric and some different trim.  I haven't finished it yet because my bobbin thread ran out and that always makes me move on to something else.  Don't know why.   But I'll post a pic when it's done.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!  Who inspired me to get back to my sewing machine.



I love that fabric, great dress. I am so glad you finished it. It looks perfect!



Jajone said:


> Has anyone done any special customs for Chef Mickey's other than the typical Minnie dot/Mickey? Does anyone have a pic of any goofy customs?



I have a chef mickey in the works right now, just a tee, but I am not motivated to finish it up for some reason.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I'll have to catch up later but wanted to update everyone on  Timmy...we went today for more check on his arm.  He has a growth plate fracture.  The doctor put him in a splint until Monday of next week, then a cast.  We are going to the beach this weekend, so he did that so he can take it off when we swim.  So, Timmy is acting all sad that he can't move his arm!



Aww, sorry about Timmy's arm. Atleast he'll get to go in the swimming it sounds like.


----------



## twob4him

GoofyG said:


> Has anyone made any nap mats?  My DD4 has to have a nap mat for Pre-K.  Good luck with that, I hope it's just to rest.  She hasn't napped for 2 yrs, and is use to going to school all day.  Anyways, back on the subject.  I was wondering about getting a qui;t type material and just making a simple roll up one.  Didn't know if anyone had made anything like it, or if they did something else.


I made two for my DD's. I bought two mats from Big Lots and a twin size fleece blanket (with princesses). I cut the blanket in half and hemmed the cut side. Wrapped the blanket around the mat. Secured it with 4 velcro squares (I glued and sewed them on). I did this so I could take the mat out each week and wash the blanket. The rest of the blanket can wrap around the sleeping child. I finished off by satin stitching the child's name on the front. Wha la! Let me find a pic...oh yeah here is one of her sleeping in it:






Her pre-school teacher wanted me to make one for each child since they folded up so nicely and were easy to wash etc.  She suggested I sell them to the parents for like $20!!!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I'll have to catch up later but wanted to update everyone on  Timmy...we went today for more check on his arm.  He has a growth plate fracture.  The doctor put him in a splint until Monday of next week, then a cast.  We are going to the beach this weekend, so he did that so he can take it off when we swim.  So, Timmy is acting all sad that he can't move his arm!


Awwww poor Timmy! I hope he heals fast!


----------



## mytwotinks

LisaZoe said:


> I love all the older homes shown. The newer ones are beautiful, of course, but I really like the charm and character of older home. Since we're sharing photos of our homes, here's Zoe and my little cottage. It's small (just over 1000 sq ft) but just right for us. This isn't as old as some shared but it was built in the 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the backyard. When I first moved in, I did a lot of work in the back but then it kind of took a backseat when I adopted Zoe. I splurged and had a yard service come in to clean up the front and back yards last year. Sadly, it no longer looks as nice because I haven't kept up with the gardening as I should. I've got several ideas for things I want to do but I've decided to wait until Zoe (and her friends) are older and not quite as destructive.  Not that they do anything intentionally but they don't always think about where they step in the flower beds. I figured it was better to just not worry about it for now and save my grand vision for a few years down the road.



I'm a huge depresion era decor fan!  I would love that house!!!!  

I haven't done anything in my yard in a couple of years.  I used to, but I just don't feel it right now.  I think next spring is going to have to be totally devoted to the outside of my house!   Yuck!!!


----------



## TinksTheBest

GoofyG said:


> Has anyone made any nap mats?  My DD4 has to have a nap mat for Pre-K.  Good luck with that, I hope it's just to rest.  She hasn't napped for 2 yrs, and is use to going to school all day.  Anyways, back on the subject.  I was wondering about getting a qui;t type material and just making a simple roll up one.  Didn't know if anyone had made anything like it, or if they did something else.



Just a heads-up.

You may want to check with the school before you spend a lot of time working on this.  When my son started K, I found this great fabric rollup nap mat with a pillow attached.  The teacher sent it back home saying that they were only allowing vinyl mats.  When I asked the teacher about it, she said that a couple of years prior they'd had a problem in another classroom with lice and that this was one of the "things" the school was doing to prevent the spreading of lice and other germs.  After naptime, the mats are stacked on top of each other in a corner of the room--and this could lead to infected fabric touching and spreading to other fabric.  Therefore, they stopped allowing ANY fabric--mats/blankets/pillows.  They also had a practice of spraying down the mats with Lysol every couple of days to avoid the spread of germs.


----------



## ncmomof2

kjbrown said:


>



I love it!  The fabric is adorable.  And so is your daughter with the sun glasses.


----------



## karamat

GoofyG said:


> Has anyone made any nap mats?  My DD4 has to have a nap mat for Pre-K.  Good luck with that, I hope it's just to rest.  She hasn't napped for 2 yrs, and is use to going to school all day.  Anyways, back on the subject.  I was wondering about getting a qui;t type material and just making a simple roll up one.  Didn't know if anyone had made anything like it, or if they did something else.



I haven't made a nap mat, but I have seen lots of cute ones for sale that have given me some ideas for when the time comes that DD needs one.  I have seen some that fit over the nap mats that are sold at Wal-Mart, etc.  Basically make a slipcover for it (with or without a pillow attached), closing with velcro.  That way it comes off easily to wash.


----------



## teresajoy

jham said:


>


I had the same thought as everyone else when I saw this! Is that Lily?? She is losing some of her baby look!!!  She is adorable though! And the dress is so cute! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> I'll have to catch up later but wanted to update everyone on  Timmy...we went today for more check on his arm.  He has a growth plate fracture.  The doctor put him in a splint until Monday of next week, then a cast.  We are going to the beach this weekend, so he did that so he can take it off when we swim.  So, Timmy is acting all sad that he can't move his arm!


OH poor Timmy!  


jham said:


> Scrappy looks so cute naping on the nap mat!  Here is what I made today.  No model because it is 12 mo. size.  I need to get better photos. Obviously I'm going through a Farmer's Market/apron phase


I like it!



kjbrown said:


> Thanks to all of you, I finished this dress that I started last January!
> 
> It was for our February to trip to DW.  Oops.  Anyway...
> 
> Just a Simplicity pattern with Mickey fabric.  And DD needed to find her sunglasses in order to take this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished another dress in the same pattern with purple/pink florals.  She was supposed to wear it when we went to Ohana.  Again, oops.
> 
> And one with pooh fabric and some different trim.  I haven't finished it yet because my bobbin thread ran out and that always makes me move on to something else.  Don't know why.   But I'll post a pic when it's done.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!  Who inspired me to get back to my sewing machine.


That is really pretty! I love the style of that dress!


Hmm, I have a bunch of mulitquotes on my other computer, but Corey is using it right now, so I'll have to post those later!


----------



## princesskayla

kjbrown said:


> Thanks to all of you, I finished this dress that I started last January!
> 
> It was for our February to trip to DW.  Oops.  Anyway...
> 
> Just a Simplicity pattern with Mickey fabric.  And DD needed to find her sunglasses in order to take this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished another dress in the same pattern with purple/pink florals.  She was supposed to wear it when we went to Ohana.  Again, oops.
> 
> And one with pooh fabric and some different trim.  I haven't finished it yet because my bobbin thread ran out and that always makes me move on to something else.  Don't know why.   But I'll post a pic when it's done.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!  Who inspired me to get back to my sewing machine.



I love the dress. I really like the material. I guess you will just have to go back to WDW...Hmm...I hear WDW in Feb. is nice!!


----------



## HeatherSue

kjbrown said:


>


I love this dress!  The pleated style is so sweet!  I second the idea that you just need to go back again this February and meet up with the rest of us!



Jajone said:


> Has anyone done any special customs for Chef Mickey's other than the typical Minnie dot/Mickey? Does anyone have a pic of any goofy customs?


There are 3 pictures in the photobucket account of Goofy appliques. I know there have been more Goofy outfits, but it's impossible to find them if they aren't tagged.   LivnDisney did a cute outfit with orange leggings and a blue and orange halter dress with a store bought Goofy applique on the front. That was really cute!



LisaZoe said:


> The stuff on the ground is cherry blossom petals. We have 2 smallish trees in the area between the sidewalk and street. The local garden club plants them free of charge in that area of a home's yard if the owners want. They're all over the neighborhood and it's so cool when the petals start to fall because it looks like pink snow.
> 
> Yes, I'll add the image to Photobucket!
> 
> 
> 
> Black is cheaper for my printer which is why I use it if I don't need color. However, my theory is that using color to get black, or close to it, uses more toner as each color needs to be used to get that deep color so in the end it probably uses more total. I don't know for sure but I always seems to run out of the colors quicker than black even though mostly I print images that should be just black and white (I too often don't think to set the print job to just the black cartridge).


The cherry blossoms are BEAUTIFUL!!  I LOVE your house and your yard.  Wow!  So pretty!

Thanks for adding the mickey head to photobucket.  Would you mind tagging it as  "Patterns & Templates" so I can find it again?  Actually, I saved it on my computer, but I can steer someone else in that direction if they ask for it.

A-ha, maybe I will save money if I start printing in black/white.  Thanks for the tip!



kpgriffin said:


> Question? I remember seeing a Buzz Lightyear comic strip fabric outfit with the green alien applique. Does anyone remember which thread or post it was in. I really want to CASE (or more likely CAB) it for our upcoming trip. It was so cute and I really liked the way it looked. Any help?
> 
> I really enjoy the board and I know I should post more often. Thanks for all the inspiration.


Those outfits are all so cute!  So, are your little girls!!!  

Glorib made that outfit and I think it was in part 6 of our thread.  



jham said:


>


Oh Jeanne!! I am in love with that dress.  The apron is SOOO sweet!  LOOOVE it!!  Lily does look quite gorgeous, too.  Did you take the pictures? They look very professional!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I'll have to catch up later but wanted to update everyone on  Timmy...we went today for more check on his arm.  He has a growth plate fracture.  The doctor put him in a splint until Monday of next week, then a cast.  We are going to the beach this weekend, so he did that so he can take it off when we swim.  So, Timmy is acting all sad that he can't move his arm!


Poor little guy!!  



jham said:


> Scrappy looks so cute naping on the nap mat!  Here is what I made today.  No model because it is 12 mo. size.  I need to get better photos. Obviously I'm going through a Farmer's Market/apron phase



Oh, that itty bitty one is SOOO cute!!!


----------



## candicenicole19

Alright I have to share this dress set i just finished!  






























lol, Sorry for so many pictures!

I did wanna say i LOVE EVERYTHING I have seen posted, Poor Timmy!  i hope he gets better soon!

Thanks ofr letting me share! 
Candice


----------



## karebear1

Just want to pop in again and tell everyone how wonderful the new stuff is.

Sorry I've been MIA. I had a friend pass away over the weekend and I've been pretty busy helping etc. This is the guy that we held the fund raiser for 10 days ago. On top of that I've started another round of Dr.'s appointments (about 7 appts. in 10 days) , so I'm a purrrrrrrty  busy girl. 

I promise after Weds. though that we will continue our journey. Thanks for your patience.

MISS YOU ALL!


----------



## DumboPrincess

My girls love  Dumbo and was wondering if anyone has every done a Dumbo dress/applique or anything? I would love to see pictures! I want some cute outfits for our trip in Nov.! Thanks!


----------



## MouseTriper

candicenicole19 said:


> Alright I have to share this dress set i just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Sorry for so many pictures!
> 
> I did wanna say i LOVE EVERYTHING I have seen posted, Poor Timmy!  i hope he gets better soon!
> 
> Thanks ofr letting me share!
> Candice



I LOVE THIS!!!!


----------



## candicenicole19

MouseTriper said:


> I LOVE THIS!!!!




 I knew you would!  Made it with you in mind!  lol, Where are you?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I love the Jack Skellington outfit. That is just too cute. I want to make a red and white outfit similar to that one for Jenna to wear at Christmas time. Jenna said that she likes the one that you posted. Could you please tell me where you are getting that striped knit fabric from??


----------



## candicenicole19

Tinka_Belle said:


> I love the Jack Skellington outfit. That is just too cute. I want to make a red and white outfit similar to that one for Jenna to wear at Christmas time. Jenna said that she likes the one that you posted. Could you please tell me where you are getting that striped knit fabric from??



The smaller stripes (The pocket, sleeves and hood) are from  I have NO IDEA where the knit from the leggins came from but I love it and would love to find more of it  I have not had much luck so far in my hunt for it tho!


----------



## HeatherSue

Hey ladies, and guy!  I am up way too late. But, I just 
UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT

This is the day we meet Cindee (Livndisney), Morgan, Shel, and JORD!!!!!  It's Chapter 29 and I'm officially 1/2 way done.  Good thing I'm not long-winded, huh?


----------



## pixiedust_in_ak

Hello everybody! Anybody remember me? Was a regular here until December when we went to WDW. Then with our trip, then Xmas, then I was put on bed rest and got pretty sick, then I had a baby, moved, dh left for Iraq, yadda yadda yadda, I never really got back over here. Well I thought I might wander my way back in here if you don't mind. I never did post vacation pictures so I thought I finally would. The weather did not cooperate at all and I got very few pictures of the customs since we were bundled in coats most of the time.  Anyway, here are a few I did actually get. We had more customs but no real pictures of them.

The outfits for breakfast in the castle





Their pirate outfits









Animal Kingdom





Cars and Minnie - these pants (made by Jessica) had ruffles at the bottom, but a mishap getting off the bus and the ruffle was ripped off. After 20 minutes of crying by dd, it was accepted that it was okay to go on with out ruffles. 





Epcot outfit. Don't mind the fact ds can't stay clean for 5 minutes! (note that was not an apology  )









Their sweatshirt and parka









And finally my most recent creation - ds Owen born March 18th





So hopefully I can jump back in, get settled, and find the motivation to begin sewing again. Only 4 months till we go to DL and I need to get moving!!! 4 kids to sew for now, plus the cousins want some too. Better get motivated fast


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> Thanks for adding the mickey head to photobucket.  Would you mind tagging it as  "Patterns & Templates" so I can find it again?  Actually, I saved it on my computer, but I can steer someone else in that direction if they ask for it.



Thanks, I just added the tag. I wasn't sure which one to use. It's too bad there wasn't a way one person could go in and consolidate some of the tags that are basically duplicates.



DumboPrincess said:


> My girls love  Dumbo and was wondering if anyone has every done a Dumbo dress/applique or anything? I would love to see pictures! I want some cute outfits for our trip in Nov.! Thanks!



I did this applique - it's just a tee alone but it was fun to do Dumbo since he's a fairly simple color scheme. Doing the mouse (Timmy?) was a bit trickier.


----------



## spongemommie05

HeatherSue said:


> Hey ladies, and guy!  I am up way too late. But, I just
> UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT
> 
> This is the day we meet Cindee (Livndisney), Morgan, Shel, and JORD!!!!!  It's Chapter 29 and I'm officially 1/2 way done.  Good thing I'm not long-winded, huh?


   i have not posted yet but i am still reading i did almost all of sunday like i said i would but then Jayedyn decided she needed a new outfit for her 1st day of school .. i will post a pic tommorow ,





pixiedust_in_ak said:


> Hello everybody! Anybody remember me? Was a regular here until December when we went to WDW. Then with our trip, then Xmas, then I was put on bed rest and got pretty sick, then I had a baby, moved, dh left for Iraq, yadda yadda yadda, I never really got back over here. Well I thought I might wander my way back in here if you don't mind. I never did post vacation pictures so I thought I finally would. The weather did not cooperate at all and I got very few pictures of the customs since we were bundled in coats most of the time.  Anyway, here are a few I did actually get. We had more customs but no real pictures of them.
> 
> The outfits for breakfast in the castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their pirate outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars and Minnie - these pants (made by Jessica) had ruffles at the bottom, but a mishap getting off the bus and the ruffle was ripped off. After 20 minutes of crying by dd, it was accepted that it was okay to go on with out ruffles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfit. Don't mind the fact ds can't stay clean for 5 minutes! (note that was not an apology  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their sweatshirt and parka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my most recent creation - ds Owen born March 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hopefully I can jump back in, get settled, and find the motivation to begin sewing again. Only 4 months till we go to DL and I need to get moving!!! 4 kids to sew for now, plus the cousins want some too. Better get motivated fast


SSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  cute esp that lil one at the end ......

love the jack outfit too cute 
i am off to bed but  love everything posted ....


----------



## kjbrown

princesskayla said:


> I love the dress. I really like the material. I guess you will just have to go back to WDW...Hmm...I hear WDW in Feb. is nice!!





HeatherSue said:


> I love this dress!  The pleated style is so sweet!  I second the idea that you just need to go back again this February and meet up with the rest of us!



Thanks.  Well, my mom might be at a conference in early February.  She wants to meet me down there, IF she goes.  She hasn't completely decided yet.  She lives in southwest Washington state and has to take three billion different planes to get to WDW, and in February, she isn't sure she wants to.    I am trying to convince her it won't be that bad.  

If she goes, I will probably come down with my DD.  In that case, we would be there Feb 4-8 and could probably meet up with some of you!   

The picture looks sideways when I look at it, but not sideways in the thumbnails or on photobucket.  ???  Anyone know what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## kjbrown

candicenicole19 said:


> Alright I have to share this dress set i just finished!



LOVE this outfit!!  I know I've seen this pattern on here before, which one is it?



LisaZoe said:


> I did this applique - it's just a tee alone but it was fun to do Dumbo since he's a fairly simple color scheme. Doing the mouse (Timmy?) was a bit trickier.



LisaZoe - YOU ARE AMAZING!!  And it's Timothy Q. Mouse.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

karebear1 said:


> Just want to pop in again and tell everyone how wonderful the new stuff is.
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. I had a friend pass away over the weekend and I've been pretty busy helping etc. This is the guy that we held the fund raiser for 10 days ago. On top of that I've started another round of Dr.'s appointments (about 7 appts. in 10 days) , so I'm a purrrrrrrty  busy girl.
> 
> I promise after Weds. though that we will continue our journey. Thanks for your patience.
> 
> MISS YOU ALL!



 Sorry about your friend.  And I hope you are okay, too.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I have been trying to keep up these past few days, but I have been busy working.  I have worked everyday since last Thursday, and I work again today and tomorrow my kids have a library program all morning, and them in the pm I need to meet my district manager...not sure why   Not to mention, I am almost done with dh's shirt and the 3 pencil roll ups I need to mail out Thursday!  And I need to get 9 more outfits done in 9 weeks!

And we did wind up adding another day to our vaca to Disney!       We are staying for 7 nights and 8 days now!  That is why I still have 9 outfits to make!  I promise to check out everyone's posts on Thursday and I know I have to read some trip reports!  See you all soon!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I'll have to catch up later but wanted to update everyone on  Timmy...we went today for more check on his arm.  He has a growth plate fracture.  The doctor put him in a splint until Monday of next week, then a cast.  We are going to the beach this weekend, so he did that so he can take it off when we swim.  So, Timmy is acting all sad that he can't move his arm!


 Oh no!  poor Timmy!   I broke my arm when I was in 3rd grade over the summer and it stunk especially because my family had a boat and I spent every weekend on it just starring at the water.  No fun!
 It sounds like Timmy will be able to go in the water at least a bit which is great!  The little 3rd grader in me is jealou 



Stephres said:


> There is a link to a really cute one in Teresa's bookmarks.
> It rolls up and everything. I didn't need something quite as fancy so I took a yard of flannel and stuck some batting in between and sewed it up with blanket binding. It was easy and lasted the rest of the school year (she had torn up her rest mat with three months left of school).


What a cute puppy!  



jham said:


> Scrappy looks so cute naping on the nap mat!  Here is what I made today.  No model because it is 12 mo. size.  I need to get better photos. Obviously I'm going through a Farmer's Market/apron phase


Love tha fabric



kjbrown said:


> Thanks to all of you, I finished this dress that I started last January!
> 
> It was for our February to trip to DW.  Oops.  Anyway...
> 
> Just a Simplicity pattern with Mickey fabric.  And DD needed to find her sunglasses in order to take this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished another dress in the same pattern with purple/pink florals.  She was supposed to wear it when we went to Ohana.  Again, oops.
> 
> And one with pooh fabric and some different trim.  I haven't finished it yet because my bobbin thread ran out and that always makes me move on to something else.  Don't know why.   But I'll post a pic when it's done.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!  Who inspired me to get back to my sewing machine.


Looks great!  That is my fav fabric!  I am still on the hunt for it!  



candicenicole19 said:


> Alright I have to share this dress set i just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Sorry for so many pictures!
> 
> I did wanna say i LOVE EVERYTHING I have seen posted, Poor Timmy!  i hope he gets better soon!
> 
> Thanks ofr letting me share!
> Candice


Very cute!  



karebear1 said:


> Just want to pop in again and tell everyone how wonderful the new stuff is.
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. I had a friend pass away over the weekend and I've been pretty busy helping etc. This is the guy that we held the fund raiser for 10 days ago. On top of that I've started another round of Dr.'s appointments (about 7 appts. in 10 days) , so I'm a purrrrrrrty  busy girl.
> 
> I promise after Weds. though that we will continue our journey. Thanks for your patience.
> 
> MISS YOU ALL!


I'm so sorry about your friend!  
 I hope you feel better soon.  Can't wait to finish touring the world with you.



pixiedust_in_ak said:


> Hello everybody! Anybody remember me? Was a regular here until December when we went to WDW. Then with our trip, then Xmas, then I was put on bed rest and got pretty sick, then I had a baby, moved, dh left for Iraq, yadda yadda yadda, I never really got back over here. Well I thought I might wander my way back in here if you don't mind. I never did post vacation pictures so I thought I finally would. The weather did not cooperate at all and I got very few pictures of the customs since we were bundled in coats most of the time.  Anyway, here are a few I did actually get. We had more customs but no real pictures of them.
> 
> The outfits for breakfast in the castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ars and Minnie - these pants (made by Jessica) had ruffles at the bottom, but a mishap getting off the bus and the ruffle was ripped off. After 20 minutes of crying by dd, it was accepted that it was okay to go on with out ruffles.
> 
> Epcot outfit. Don't mind the fact ds can't stay clean for 5 minutes! (note that was not an apology  )
> 
> Their sweatshirt and parka
> 
> 
> And finally my most recent creation - ds Owen born March 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hopefully I can jump back in, get settled, and find the motivation to begin sewing again. Only 4 months till we go to DL and I need to get moving!!! 4 kids to sew for now, plus the cousins want some too. Better get motivated fast


 All the kids look so cute!   Congratulations on the new little one he looks like such a happy baby 



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks, I just added the tag. I wasn't sure which one to use. It's too bad there wasn't a way one person could go in and consolidate some of the tags that are basically duplicates.
> 
> 
> 
> I did this applique - it's just a tee alone but it was fun to do Dumbo since he's a fairly simple color scheme. Doing the mouse (Timmy?) was a bit trickier.


  I am in such aw of your talent!


----------



## kjbrown

minnie2 said:


> Looks great!  That is my fav fabric!  I am still on the hunt for it!



How much do you need?  I am sure I have some leftover, I always buy too much!


----------



## Stephres

jham said:


>



That is so cute and the other one you posted is adorable. But when did Lily get so old?  She looks like a little girl and not a baby!



kjbrown said:


>



I love that dress! I was thinking of making a Belle dress with darts like that, do you mind sharing what pattern you used? It is so cute. You'll just have to go back to Disney so she can wear it!



candicenicole19 said:


>



Candice, that is adorable! Besides reconning t-shirts I am a little afraid of knits. That is out of this world cute though!



pixiedust_in_ak said:


>



I remember you! I sent you mermaid swim diapers for your little boy, lol. I guess it was too cold to wear them though. Your pictures are great and congratulations on the littlest one.



LisaZoe said:


>



That is cute! I remember someone made a skirt with a peekaboo Timothy on it, who was that?


----------



## HeatherSue

candicenicole19 said:


>


That is so cute, Candice!!  I don't know I like all this talk about Halloween and Christmas when it's still July.  I refuse to accept that it's going to get cold again!



karebear1 said:


> Just want to pop in again and tell everyone how wonderful the new stuff is.
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. I had a friend pass away over the weekend and I've been pretty busy helping etc. This is the guy that we held the fund raiser for 10 days ago. On top of that I've started another round of Dr.'s appointments (about 7 appts. in 10 days) , so I'm a purrrrrrrty  busy girl.
> 
> I promise after Weds. though that we will continue our journey. Thanks for your patience.
> 
> MISS YOU ALL!


  I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, Karen.  I was wondering why we didn't hear from you for a few days.  Don't worry about us, we'll still be here when you get some time. 



DumboPrincess said:


> My girls love  Dumbo and was wondering if anyone has every done a Dumbo dress/applique or anything? I would love to see pictures! I want some cute outfits for our trip in Nov.! Thanks!


Tnmom25 did a cute Dumbo outfit, too.  It's not in the photobucket account, though.  I'm thinking it was an appliqued t-shirt or peasant top with a twirl skirt, also appliqued.  It was a circus theme.  It was really cute!



pixiedust_in_ak said:


> Hello everybody! Anybody remember me? Was a regular here until December when we went to WDW. Then with our trip, then Xmas, then I was put on bed rest and got pretty sick, then I had a baby, moved, dh left for Iraq, yadda yadda yadda, I never really got back over here. Well I thought I might wander my way back in here if you don't mind. I never did post vacation pictures so I thought I finally would. The weather did not cooperate at all and I got very few pictures of the customs since we were bundled in coats most of the time.  Anyway, here are a few I did actually get. We had more customs but no real pictures of them.
> 
> The outfits for breakfast in the castle


Owen is absolutely ADORABLE!!! Congratulations!!!! Of course we remember you!  Well, honestly, I remember your avatar and your adorable children.  But, that's pretty much the same, right? 

I'm so glad to have you back.  The kids all looked so cute at the parks.  I love their customs.  I hear yah on messy boys!  I've got one of them myself.  Tessa has also ripped 3 of her customs now.  



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks, I just added the tag. I wasn't sure which one to use. It's too bad there wasn't a way one person could go in and consolidate some of the tags that are basically duplicates.


Thanks Lisa!  I really wish we could put the pictures into folders like we used to.  It would make it a lot easier.  Teresa spends a lot of time consolidating the tags on there.  Every time someone adds a tag and spells something a little different, or they capialize differently, it adds a new category.  It would be nice if there were a list of tags to choose from instead of having to create our own every time.  Anyway, she's working on it.  I'm not an administrator on the new photobucket account, so I can't help out with it like I used to.



spongemommie05 said:


> It is forgiven, as long as you post a picture of the beautiful Jayedyn in a fabulous creation!  I'm so excited that you're actually reading my TR!
> 
> 
> 
> kjbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she goes, I will probably come down with my DD.  In that case, we would be there Feb 4-8 and could probably meet up with some of you!
> 
> The picture looks sideways when I look at it, but not sideways in the thumbnails or on photobucket.  ???  Anyone know what I might be doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there the 3-10!!
> 
> The picture isn't showing up sideways on here.  For some reason, the person who posts the pictures sometimes see the pictures as really big or sideways, but the rest of us see the changes that were made to it.  Weird, huh?
Click to expand...


----------



## princessmom29

Hi guys. I just wanted to pop in to ask for prayers for my family. I the course of 2 days we learned the DD's 89 year old grandmother is in the hospital with and infected gall bladder that need to be rmoved, his dad's prostate cancer is back and he will have to undergo radiation 5 times a week for 7 weeks, and my parents are considering a job for my dad which would send both of them to singapore or south africa for six months out of the year and Huston for another 3 so week would basically have them gone for 9 months out of the year. This will absolutely devistate DD who is their only grandchild. Please pray for us. I am on overload right now!


----------



## princesskayla

princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I just wanted to pop in to ask for prayers for my family. I the course of 2 days we learned the DD's 89 year old grandmother is in the hospital with and infected gall bladder that need to be rmoved, his dad's prostate cancer is back and he will have to undergo radiation 5 times a week for 7 weeks, and my parents are considering a job for my dad which would send both of them to singapore or south africa for six months out of the year and Huston for another 3 so week would basically have them gone for 9 months out of the year. This will absolutely devistate DD who is their only grandchild. Please pray for us. I am on overload right now!



I am sorry, Hang in there. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kjbrown

Stephres said:


> I love that dress! I was thinking of making a Belle dress with darts like that, do you mind sharing what pattern you used? It is so cute. You'll just have to go back to Disney so she can wear it!



It's a simplicity pattern, I'll look when I get home tonight to see what the number is.  I don't see it on their website.   



HeatherSue said:


> I'll be there the 3-10!!
> 
> The picture isn't showing up sideways on here.  For some reason, the person who posts the pictures sometimes see the pictures as really big or sideways, but the rest of us see the changes that were made to it.  Weird, huh?



Cool!  I'm definitely working on my mom!  Good to know the pics are fine!


----------



## kjbrown

kjbrown said:


>



Okay, I JUST now noticed that the fabric print is upside down.  The big mickey heads are upside down!!!  I thought it was random, but showing the picture to someone else, I noticed they all go the same way!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

pixiedust_in_ak said:


> Hello everybody! Anybody remember me? Was a regular here until December when we went to WDW. Then with our trip, then Xmas, then I was put on bed rest and got pretty sick, then I had a baby, moved, dh left for Iraq, yadda yadda yadda, I never really got back over here. Well I thought I might wander my way back in here if you don't mind. I never did post vacation pictures so I thought I finally would. The weather did not cooperate at all and I got very few pictures of the customs since we were bundled in coats most of the time. Anyway, here are a few I did actually get. We had more customs but no real pictures of them.
> 
> The outfits for breakfast in the castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their pirate outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars and Minnie - these pants (made by Jessica) had ruffles at the bottom, but a mishap getting off the bus and the ruffle was ripped off. After 20 minutes of crying by dd, it was accepted that it was okay to go on with out ruffles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfit. Don't mind the fact ds can't stay clean for 5 minutes! (note that was not an apology  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their sweatshirt and parka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my most recent creation - ds Owen born March 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hopefully I can jump back in, get settled, and find the motivation to begin sewing again. Only 4 months till we go to DL and I need to get moving!!! 4 kids to sew for now, plus the cousins want some too. Better get motivated fast


Those are great pictures. I love your latest creation. He is just too cute. and welcome back.


----------



## twob4him

pixiedust_in_ak said:


> Hello everybody! Anybody remember me? Was a regular here until December when we went to WDW. Then with our trip, then Xmas, then I was put on bed rest and got pretty sick, then I had a baby, moved, dh left for Iraq, yadda yadda yadda, I never really got back over here. Well I thought I might wander my way back in here if you don't mind. :


I do remember you and in fact I was going to ask about you the other day on this thread....must have been you thinking about joinin' in again!!!!   (I don't remember if you recall that my parents lived in Kodiak and I went there to visit them while I was in college....Dad was a doctor for Coast Guard.) Glad you are back! ARe you in the lower 48 now??? So you certainly have had a busy spring but look how cute your little one is!!   Love the vacation pics and hope you have fun planning your next adventure!



LisaZoe said:


> I did this applique - it's just a tee alone but it was fun to do Dumbo since he's a fairly simple color scheme. Doing the mouse (Timmy?) was a bit trickier.


Wow Lisa that is amazing! Is your t-shirt pile shrinking at all yet???  

I did figure out how to use my stablizer...I just pinned it on the back. Boy did it ever make a difference. Oh yeah and guess what I did to hid all of those white fibers on the front of the other mickey head.....that's right....I used black fabric marker   that way they are "black" till they fall out in the wash. Oh yeah and I followed your suggestion to put soft fusible interfacing on the inside so its not scratchy. Maybe now I will feel brave enough to try other t-shirts now and appliques. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

jham said:


>



Very cute, and I love the one that you posted earlier as well..Lily is too adorable!



kjbrown said:


>



I love that fabric, and the dress looks great!!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I'll have to catch up later but wanted to update everyone on  Timmy...we went today for more check on his arm.  He has a growth plate fracture.  The doctor put him in a splint until Monday of next week, then a cast.  We are going to the beach this weekend, so he did that so he can take it off when we swim.  So, Timmy is acting all sad that he can't move his arm!



Poor Timmy! Hope he feels better soon.  Did they do an x-ray/mri?  My dd fell on my ds's hand yesterday morning, and he is still complaining that it hurts, he woke up multiple times last night screaming.  I took him in to the doctor and they took an x-ray but it showed no fracture, but I am really concern that there is something wrong since he hasn't used that hand since yesterday morning.   He has another appointment tomorrow afternoon so I will discuss it with the pediatrician again.



candicenicole19 said:


>



Love it, and your dd is so adorable.





LisaZoe said:


>



I love it!


----------



## minnie2

kjbrown said:


> How much do you need?  I am sure I have some leftover, I always buy too much!


Well I don't really _need it_ I just love it and I think it was Wendy who made something with it and I went to every fabric store with in 30 miles of me and had my mom looking in Atlanta for it too  There is actually a yard up on and I am hoping DH doesn't get mean on me and tell me no!  



princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I just wanted to pop in to ask for prayers for my family. I the course of 2 days we learned the DD's 89 year old grandmother is in the hospital with and infected gall bladder that need to be rmoved, his dad's prostate cancer is back and he will have to undergo radiation 5 times a week for 7 weeks, and my parents are considering a job for my dad which would send both of them to singapore or south africa for six months out of the year and Huston for another 3 so week would basically have them gone for 9 months out of the year. This will absolutely devistate DD who is their only grandchild. Please pray for us. I am on overload right now!


Of course prayers said!  


kjbrown said:


> Okay, I JUST now noticed that the fabric print is upside down.  The big mickey heads are upside down!!!  I thought it was random, but showing the picture to someone else, I noticed they all go the same way!


 
I didn't even notice until you said it!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I just wanted to pop in to ask for prayers for my family. I the course of 2 days we learned the DD's 89 year old grandmother is in the hospital with and infected gall bladder that need to be rmoved, his dad's prostate cancer is back and he will have to undergo radiation 5 times a week for 7 weeks, and my parents are considering a job for my dad which would send both of them to singapore or south africa for six months out of the year and Huston for another 3 so week would basically have them gone for 9 months out of the year. This will absolutely devistate DD who is their only grandchild. Please pray for us. I am on overload right now!



Lots of prayers being said.   



kjbrown said:


> Okay, I JUST now noticed that the fabric print is upside down.  The big mickey heads are upside down!!!  I thought it was random, but showing the picture to someone else, I noticed they all go the same way!



I did the dame thing wth a nemo dress.  All the nemos are swimming upside down...but dd can see them when she looks down!  I didn't notice it till I posted it here!

And for some celebrating:
I may be getting a promotion at work!  Find out tomorrow!
I finished all the buttonholes on DH's shirt!
And the mickey vinyl goes on sale at Hancocks on Thursday!     

Now, off to work!


----------



## Stephres

kjbrown said:


> Okay, I JUST now noticed that the fabric print is upside down.  The big mickey heads are upside down!!!  I thought it was random, but showing the picture to someone else, I noticed they all go the same way!



I did not notice until you said something, but they are not upside down, they are so she can look down and see them! Yes, we have all done it, and that's the excuse!


----------



## spongemommie05

princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I just wanted to pop in to ask for prayers for my family. I the course of 2 days we learned the DD's 89 year old grandmother is in the hospital with and infected gall bladder that need to be rmoved, his dad's prostate cancer is back and he will have to undergo radiation 5 times a week for 7 weeks, and my parents are considering a job for my dad which would send both of them to singapore or south africa for six months out of the year and Huston for another 3 so week would basically have them gone for 9 months out of the year. This will absolutely devistate DD who is their only grandchild. Please pray for us. I am on overload right now!


Wow ! hang in there that is alot to deal with at a time 

Okay here is Jayedyn in her 1st day of school outfit. she is in the 2nd grade now and still loves her customs  







and here is a close up of the fabric


----------



## spongemommie05

and just because!
Khrystian is growing his hair out right now and at this stage it is driving me crazy  it looks like he has not touched it in weeks


----------



## kjbrown

minnie2 said:


> Well I don't really _need it_ I just love it and I think it was Wendy who made something with it and I went to every fabric store with in 30 miles of me and had my mom looking in Atlanta for it too  There is actually a yard up on and I am hoping DH doesn't get mean on me and tell me no!
> 
> 
> I didn't even notice until you said it!



I am pretty sure I got it at Joann's and would be happy to send you some of my leftovers.  I was thinking of taking a trip to Joann's at lunch, I'll keep an eye out for you...since I wouldn't want hubby to get mad at you!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> I did the dame thing wth a nemo dress.  All the nemos are swimming upside down...but dd can see them when she looks down!  I didn't notice it till I posted it here!
> 
> And for some celebrating:
> I may be getting a promotion at work!  Find out tomorrow!
> I finished all the buttonholes on DH's shirt!
> And the mickey vinyl goes on sale at Hancocks on Thursday!
> 
> Now, off to work!



Yes, that's it.  I put them that way on purpose for HER!    Congrats!!   



Stephres said:


> I did not notice until you said something, but they are not upside down, they are so she can look down and see them! Yes, we have all done it, and that's the excuse!



Great minds think alike!  A woman I showed it to here said the same thing!  That's my story and I'm sticking with it!


----------



## eeyore3847

pixiedust_in_ak said:


> Hello everybody! Anybody remember me? Was a regular here until December when we went to WDW. Then with our trip, then Xmas, then I was put on bed rest and got pretty sick, then I had a baby, moved, dh left for Iraq, yadda yadda yadda, I never really got back over here. Well I thought I might wander my way back in here if you don't mind. I never did post vacation pictures so I thought I finally would. The weather did not cooperate at all and I got very few pictures of the customs since we were bundled in coats most of the time.  Anyway, here are a few I did actually get. We had more customs but no real pictures of them.
> Epcot outfit. Don't mind the fact ds can't stay clean for 5 minutes! (note that was not an apology  )
> And finally my most recent creation - ds Owen born March 18th


 I think this is your greatest creation out of all the pics. he is soooo darn adorable!! And I hope your hubby is safe and sound.
Lori


----------



## Stephres

spongemommie05 said:


>



She is so pretty! You did a great job on the outfit and I am happy to hear she still likes customs for school in second grade. Megan is entering first and she wanted a first day outfit and I was thinking, this will probably be the last one! 

Jacob's hair is in the in-between stage too. It drives us moms crazy, doesn't it?



kjbrown said:


> Great minds think alike!  A woman I showed it to here said the same thing!  That's my story and I'm sticking with it!



Yes! We are only thinking of the children, lol!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

spongemommie05 said:


> Wow ! hang in there that is alot to deal with at a time
> 
> Okay here is Jayedyn in her 1st day of school outfit. she is in the 2nd grade now and still loves her customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a close up of the fabric


That is very pretty. I wish Jenna could wear regular clothes to school. She has so many outfits that I have made for her that she can't wear. I have two weeks until she starts school. So I better get sewing. I told her that I would make her her school uniforms.


----------



## eeyore3847

spongemommie05 said:


> and just because!
> Khrystian is growing his hair out right now and at this stage it is driving me crazy  it looks like he has not touched it in weeks




Did your kdis start school yesterday?


----------



## Camping Griswalds

DumboPrincess said:


> My girls love  Dumbo and was wondering if anyone has every done a Dumbo dress/applique or anything? I would love to see pictures! I want some cute outfits for our trip in Nov.! Thanks!



Deann, TNMOM25 did us a fabulous set with Dumbo and Timothy!!!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

Camping Griswalds said:


> Deann, TNMOM25 did us a fabulous set with Dumbo and Timothy!!!!!




oh that is is superfabulous!!!
Lori


----------



## jham

kjbrown said:


> Thanks to all of you, I finished this dress that I started last January!
> 
> It was for our February to trip to DW.  Oops.  Anyway...
> 
> Just a Simplicity pattern with Mickey fabric.  And DD needed to find her sunglasses in order to take this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished another dress in the same pattern with purple/pink florals.  She was supposed to wear it when we went to Ohana.  Again, oops.
> 
> And one with pooh fabric and some different trim.  I haven't finished it yet because my bobbin thread ran out and that always makes me move on to something else.  Don't know why.   But I'll post a pic when it's done.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!  Who inspired me to get back to my sewing machine.



Very cute, I love that pattern and the fabric, and I never noticed it was upside down.



pixiedust_in_ak said:


> Hello everybody!



I remember you!  Your new little guy is adorable!  Thanks for sharing the photos, I love the pirate outfits the best I think.



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks, I just added the tag. I wasn't sure which one to use. It's too bad there wasn't a way one person could go in and consolidate some of the tags that are basically duplicates.
> I did this applique - it's just a tee alone but it was fun to do Dumbo since he's a fairly simple color scheme. Doing the mouse (Timmy?) was a bit trickier.



That is so cute!



karebear1 said:


> Just want to pop in again and tell everyone how wonderful the new stuff is.
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. I had a friend pass away over the weekend and I've been pretty busy helping etc. This is the guy that we held the fund raiser for 10 days ago. On top of that I've started another round of Dr.'s appointments (about 7 appts. in 10 days) , so I'm a purrrrrrrty  busy girl.
> 
> I promise after Weds. though that we will continue our journey. Thanks for your patience.
> 
> MISS YOU ALL!



 



princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I just wanted to pop in to ask for prayers for my family. I the course of 2 days we learned the DD's 89 year old grandmother is in the hospital with and infected gall bladder that need to be rmoved, his dad's prostate cancer is back and he will have to undergo radiation 5 times a week for 7 weeks, and my parents are considering a job for my dad which would send both of them to singapore or south africa for six months out of the year and Huston for another 3 so week would basically have them gone for 9 months out of the year. This will absolutely devistate DD who is their only grandchild. Please pray for us. I am on overload right now!



 



spongemommie05 said:


> Wow ! hang in there that is alot to deal with at a time
> 
> Okay here is Jayedyn in her 1st day of school outfit. she is in the 2nd grade now and still loves her customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a close up of the fabric





spongemommie05 said:


> and just because!
> Khrystian is growing his hair out right now and at this stage it is driving me crazy  it looks like he has not touched it in weeks




Jayedyn looks so pretty in her new outfit!     back to school!  And I have to say that Logan was really sweet and polite at my house the other day.  (not that all your kids aren't, I just hadn't spent much time around Logan).


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> Thanks Lisa!  I really wish we could put the pictures into folders like we used to.  It would make it a lot easier.  Teresa spends a lot of time consolidating the tags on there.  Every time someone adds a tag and spells something a little different, or they capialize differently, it adds a new category.  It would be nice if there were a list of tags to choose from instead of having to create our own every time.  Anyway, she's working on it.  I'm not an administrator on the new photobucket account, so I can't help out with it like I used to.



Ack, that has to be a lot of work. I like having the tags because it allows things to be found in different ways but it would be nice to have a list to select from and not have to try to remember how existing tags are written. If I'm doing a lot, I have 2 browser windows so I can have the list viewable in one as I add tags in the other one.

BTW - you'd think the photobucket programming would be smart enough to ignore case. I can see if the words are different (head vs heads) or an & is used on one and the word "and" on the other but case shouldn't matter. That would be a big help.



kjbrown said:


> Okay, I JUST now noticed that the fabric print is upside down.  The big mickey heads are upside down!!!  I thought it was random, but showing the picture to someone else, I noticed they all go the same way!



I never noticed until you mentioned. I think Stephres' suggestion that it is oriented for viewing by the wearer is exactly right. I'm sure unconsciously that's why you cut it that way.  



twob4him said:


> Wow Lisa that is amazing! Is your t-shirt pile shrinking at all yet???



Not nearly as fast as I'd like but I have made a dent in the stash. As least now I can put the lid on the bin and not have to force it down to lock it in place. 



twob4him said:


> I did figure out how to use my stabilizer...I just pinned it on the back. Boy did it ever make a difference. Oh yeah and guess what I did to hid all of those white fibers on the front of the other mickey head.....that's right....I used black fabric marker   that way they are "black" till they fall out in the wash. Oh yeah and I followed your suggestion to put soft fusible interfacing on the inside so its not scratchy. Maybe now I will feel brave enough to try other t-shirts now and appliques. Thanks so much for your help!  [/COLOR][/SIZE]



Good thinking about the marker. I really do recommend using the iron-on tear away stabilizer next time you need to buy it. Pins works but they are dangerous - at least for me.  



Camping Griswalds said:


> Deann, TNMOM25 did us a fabulous set with Dumbo and Timothy!!!!!



That is cute! I especially love the peeking mouse on the skirt.


----------



## minnie2

mommyof2princesses said:


> And for some celebrating:
> I may be getting a promotion at work!  Find out tomorrow!
> I finished all the buttonholes on DH's shirt!
> And the mickey vinyl goes on sale at Hancocks on Thursday!
> 
> Now, off to work!


 YEAH!  



spongemommie05 said:


> Okay here is Jayedyn in her 1st day of school outfit. she is in the 2nd grade now and still loves her customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a close up of the fabric


That is adorable!  Mine is going into 3rd ad she loves it too!  



kjbrown said:


> I am pretty sure I got it at Joann's and would be happy to send you some of my leftovers.  I was thinking of taking a trip to Joann's at lunch, I'll keep an eye out for you...since I wouldn't want hubby to get mad at you!


That would be WONDERFUL!  I am headed to Hanckocks today.  My mom wants me to make her a purse for her trip to Scotland.


Stephres said:


> She is so pretty! You did a great job on the outfit and I am happy to hear she still likes customs for school in second grade. Megan is entering first and she wanted a first day outfit and I was thinking, this will probably be the last one!
> 
> Jacob's hair is in the in-between stage too. It drives us moms crazy, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! We are only thinking of the children, lol!


 I think it depends on the kid.   Nik has gone around telling people look what my mom made me!  Love that girl esp considering my stuff is mediocre at best!  



Camping Griswalds said:


> Deann, TNMOM25 did us a fabulous set with Dumbo and Timothy!!!!!


Really really adorable!  I need to get the skirt pattern from YCMT!


----------



## Clutterbug

Wow, you ladies have been on a roll the last few days!  I'm always amazed when I log on after a few days and find so many pages that I've missed!

I sold my first item!  I made some shirts for our sitter's girls when they went to WDW in February and she asked me if I'd make an outfit for her nephew for his birthday.  He turned 3 and is going to WDW in October.  And yes, his name just happens to be Wyatt.






I have been busy working on my Big Give outfits for Robin+5's girls.  Hopefully I can finish them tomorrow night.


----------



## eeyore3847

Clutterbug said:


> I sold my first item!  I made some shirts for our sitter's girls when they went to WDW in February and she asked me if I'd make an outfit for her nephew for his birthday.  He turned 3 and is going to WDW in October.  And yes, his name just happens to be Wyatt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been busy working on my Big Give outfits for Robin+5's girls.  Hopefully I can finish them tomorrow night.



Congrats.. I love the set it is adorable!!


----------



## DumboPrincess

LisaZoe said:


> I did this applique - it's just a tee alone but it was fun to do Dumbo since he's a fairly simple color scheme. Doing the mouse (Timmy?) was a bit trickier.



I love it! How do you do an applique? Should a beginner even attempt it? Or should I bribe my sewing/smocking MIL to attempt it?


----------



## snubie

Do we have a "master" list of who is going in Feb?  Could we create a thread on the disboutiquers message boards with everyone's travel plans?  Might make it easier to plan.

The inlaws were here this weekend so I have to now go back and catch up.


----------



## DumboPrincess

Camping Griswalds said:


>



   Oh WOW! I want this! Was the skirt a pattern?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Very cute, and I love the one that you posted earlier as well..Lily is too adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that fabric, and the dress looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Timmy! Hope he feels better soon.  *Did they do an x-ray/mri?*  My dd fell on my ds's hand yesterday morning, and he is still complaining that it hurts, he woke up multiple times last night screaming.  I took him in to the doctor and they took an x-ray but it showed no fracture, but I am really concern that there is something wrong since he hasn't used that hand since yesterday morning.   He has another appointment tomorrow afternoon so I will discuss it with the pediatrician again.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, and your dd is so adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!




He had an x-ray at the hospital on Friday then the x-rays were sent to an ortopedic (sp?) specialist yesterday, he said we could do an MRI if we wanted, but he could tell from the swelling and location that this was the problem.  I took his word and after he explained what it was to me I had to agree with him because he was still hurting since last Wednesday.  If yours is still hurting I would pressure your doctor, because the more I read about growth plate fractures, they have to be treated within 10 days I think.


----------



## spongemommie05

eeyore3847 said:


> Did your kdis start school yesterday?


yea kinda... They were a lil too tired and cranky so they did not go .. so today was their first 



jham said:


> Jayedyn looks so pretty in her new outfit!     back to school!  And I have to say that Logan was really sweet and polite at my house the other day.  (not that all your kids aren't, I just hadn't spent much time around Logan).


he is my sensitive son,


----------



## pixiedust_in_ak

Thank you so much for the welcome back. I forgot how fast this thread moves!!!!!!!! The work you guys do still amazes me. Hopefully I can keep up and hopefully COB some of your ideas (do you guys still use that saying? or do I just look like a dork  )



Stephres said:


> I remember you! I sent you mermaid swim diapers for your little boy, lol. I guess it was too cold to wear them though. Your pictures are great and congratulations on the littlest one.
> ?



We did get one night of swimming. It was nice for two days. The rest were some record cold weather. But they got used this summer! Thank you again!!



twob4him said:


> I do remember you and in fact I was going to ask about you the other day on this thread....must have been you thinking about joinin' in again!!!!   (I don't remember if you recall that my parents lived in Kodiak and I went there to visit them while I was in college....Dad was a doctor for Coast Guard.) Glad you are back! ARe you in the lower 48 now??? So you certainly have had a busy spring but look how cute your little one is!!   Love the vacation pics and hope you have fun planning your next adventure!



We are still in Alaska. Just moved from in town to on the Army post. I felt better being on Post while dh is gone. I never have actually gotten to Kodiak, but I've done the Kenai Penninsula - that's close to the island :lmao

Now off to wander the last few pages


----------



## mytwotinks

pixiedust_in_ak said:


> And finally my most recent creation - ds Owen born March 18th



Welcome back!

This one's my favorite!


----------



## kimmylaj

okay so i have a few new things, i have been trying to applique a few things, and havent quite gotten the hang of it, but my kids are happy with them so thats okay by me.
animal kingdom set





[/IMG]
ryan 5 picked this crazy simpson fabric looks like pajamas to me but he swears he is wearing it to universal





[/IMG]

mias mermaid outfit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG]
and a cased outfit --thank you thank you 





[/IMG]


----------



## kjbrown

minnie2 said:


> YEAH!
> 
> That is adorable!  Mine is going into 3rd ad she loves it too!
> 
> 
> That would be WONDERFUL!  I am headed to Hanckocks today.  My mom wants me to make her a purse for her trip to Scotland.
> I think it depends on the kid.   Nik has gone around telling people look what my mom made me!  Love that girl esp considering my stuff is mediocre at best!
> 
> Really really adorable!  I need to get the skirt pattern from YCMT!



Well, I didn't see any at Joann's.    Sorry!

Of course, my big thing lately is that I am happy to be sewing again, AND I have to use up at least some of my stash.  Well, of course, in order to use one of the fabrics that I have, I decided to make a quilt.  And of course, I needed to buy coordinating fabrics.     So, I'm back from Joann's having just spent about $40 on fabric and some other stuff.  Oops.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kimmylaj said:


> okay so i have a few new things, i have been trying to applique a few things, and havent quite gotten the hang of it, but my kids are happy with them so thats okay by me.
> animal kingdom set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> ryan 5 picked this crazy simpson fabric looks like pajamas to me but he swears he is wearing it to universal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> mias mermaid outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and a cased outfit --thank you thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Those are so cute!! you did a great job and your kids are adorable too.


----------



## HeatherSue

princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I just wanted to pop in to ask for prayers for my family. I the course of 2 days we learned the DD's 89 year old grandmother is in the hospital with and infected gall bladder that need to be rmoved, his dad's prostate cancer is back and he will have to undergo radiation 5 times a week for 7 weeks, and my parents are considering a job for my dad which would send both of them to singapore or south africa for six months out of the year and Huston for another 3 so week would basically have them gone for 9 months out of the year. This will absolutely devistate DD who is their only grandchild. Please pray for us. I am on overload right now!


I will definitely be praying for you guys.     You have so much on your plate!



kjbrown said:


> Okay, I JUST now noticed that the fabric print is upside down.  The big mickey heads are upside down!!!  I thought it was random, but showing the picture to someone else, I noticed they all go the same way!


Add me to the list of people who didn't notice.  I made Sawyer some pajama pants with upside-down Mickeys on it once.  On purpose, of course.  



spongemommie05 said:


>


She looks gorgeous!  I love her new outfit and I love the fact that she wanted you to make her something!



spongemommie05 said:


>


Oops, I messed up your picture.  But, I wanted to say that I like his hair!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Deann, TNMOM25 did us a fabulous set with Dumbo and Timothy!!!!!


THAT'S IT!!! That's the set I was talking about!  I love it!



LisaZoe said:


> Ack, that has to be a lot of work. I like having the tags because it allows things to be found in different ways but it would be nice to have a list to select from and not have to try to remember how existing tags are written. If I'm doing a lot, I have 2 browser windows so I can have the list viewable in one as I add tags in the other one.
> 
> BTW - you'd think the photobucket programming would be smart enough to ignore case. I can see if the words are different (head vs heads) or an & is used on one and the word "and" on the other but case shouldn't matter. That would be a big help.
> 
> Good thinking about the marker. I really do recommend using the iron-on tear away stabilizer next time you need to buy it. Pins works but they are dangerous - at least for me.


I do the same thing with the 2 browser windows.

Teresa has contacted photobucket about some of the issues with tagging, but I don't think they plan on changing it.

I think I'd be poking myself all the time if I pinned the stabilizer on!  I poke myself enough when I'm pinning a pattern onto the fabric!  



minnie2 said:


> Nik has gone around telling people look what my mom made me!  Love that girl esp considering my stuff is mediocre at best!


Don't sell yourself short!  You have made some fabulous things!!!



Clutterbug said:


>


Congratulations on the sale! The outfit is super-cute! Can't wait to see your Big Give outfit!



snubie said:


> Do we have a "master" list of who is going in Feb?  Could we create a thread on the disboutiquers message boards with everyone's travel plans?  Might make it easier to plan.
> 
> The inlaws were here this weekend so I have to now go back and catch up.


I think Karen might be making a master list of who is going and when. I  think it would be a great idea to start a thread over on Shannon's board! There, I just posted one.  Here's the link:
http://disboutiquers.proboards106.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=chitchat&thread=312



DumboPrincess said:


> Oh WOW! I want this! Was the skirt a pattern?


It looks like the peekaboo twirl skirt on ycmt.  



kimmylaj said:


> okay so i have a few new things, i have been trying to applique a few things, and havent quite gotten the hang of it, but my kids are happy with them so thats okay by me.
> animal kingdom set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> ryan 5 picked this crazy simpson fabric looks like pajamas to me but he swears he is wearing it to universal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> mias mermaid outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and a cased outfit --thank you thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Those are all so cute!! I especially love the mermaid outfit!!


----------



## HeatherSue

APPLIQUE TUTORIAL:
I was alerted to the fact that my applique tutorial wasn't on 4shared.com anymore.  So, I reuploaded it and Teresa fixed the link.  So, if you're looking for an applique tutorial that is geared toward beginners, here is the link:

http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html


FEBRUARY DISMEET: 
The link probably got buried in my multi-quote, but I started a new thread on Shannon's board about the February Dismeet.  I don't have much info yet, but please go over there and add your name, dates, and any other info the list!  Thanks for the idea, Snubie!

http://disboutiquers.proboards106.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=chitchat&thread=312

ETA:  I fixed the dismeet link.  Sorry about that!!


----------



## princesskayla

And for some celebrating:
I may be getting a promotion at work!  Find out tomorrow!
     

Now, off to work![/QUOTE]

Very cool!!  Maybe you will not have to worry about the ticket thing at all! Wouldn't that be nice!!!


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi All, I went to print up more door signs today...I'm obsessed! This is it. I sware...do you think I have enough?   













And this is the saddest picture of all....


----------



## Clared

karebear1 said:


> Just want to pop in again and tell everyone how wonderful the new stuff is.
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. I had a friend pass away over the weekend and I've been pretty busy helping etc. This is the guy that we held the fund raiser for 10 days ago. On top of that I've started another round of Dr.'s appointments (about 7 appts. in 10 days) , so I'm a purrrrrrrty  busy girl.
> 
> I promise after Weds. though that we will continue our journey. Thanks for your patience.
> 
> MISS YOU ALL!



 



princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I just wanted to pop in to ask for prayers for my family. I the course of 2 days we learned the DD's 89 year old grandmother is in the hospital with and infected gall bladder that need to be rmoved, his dad's prostate cancer is back and he will have to undergo radiation 5 times a week for 7 weeks, and my parents are considering a job for my dad which would send both of them to singapore or south africa for six months out of the year and Huston for another 3 so week would basically have them gone for 9 months out of the year. This will absolutely devistate DD who is their only grandchild. Please pray for us. I am on overload right now!



 



eeyore3847 said:


> Did your kdis start school yesterday?



I can't believe you are all going back already!! In the UK most schools only finished last week, but we have a three term year so they don't go back again until the beginning of September!!


----------



## tnmom25

pixiedust_in_ak said:


>



Of course we remember you!  I have been wondering how it went with the baby, now I see   He is adorable and I must say that you look amazing in that picture!  All of your kids are cuties.



DumboPrincess said:


> Oh WOW! I want this! Was the skirt a pattern?



Thank you!  The skirt is basically a layered skirt with a tie sewn into the seam so it can be pulled up or left down.


----------



## twob4him

I have this trip report in my User CP and I was wondering if we were doing clothes for the Big Give for this family. Here is the ptr
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1880798

If so...where can I sign up again? Thanks!


----------



## twob4him

Elisa...you are doing better....at least they are not *ALL *of *Brent*!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

I love everything that has been posted!  This is what I worked on yesterday.  It is for our meal at the Playhouse Disney character meal.






Here is my first applique.  I am so excited!  It turned out well.  I have not done anything with it yet.  It is going to be a top.  I tore off the stuff in the back on the outside of the head, is there anything I should know about tearing off the inside?  I am afraid I am going to ruin something.


----------



## kjbrown

HeatherSue said:


> APPLIQUE TUTORIAL:
> I was alerted to the fact that my applique tutorial wasn't on 4shared.com anymore.  So, I reuploaded it and Teresa fixed the link.  So, if you're looking for an applique tutorial that is geared toward beginners, here is the link:
> 
> http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> FEBRUARY DISMEET:
> The link probably got buried in my multi-quote, but I started a new thread on Shannon's board about the February Dismeet.  I don't have much info yet, but please go over there and add your name, dates, and any other info the list!  Thanks for the idea, Snubie!
> 
> http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html



Was this just a trick to get us to look at your tutorial twice?


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> I think I'd be poking myself all the time if I pinned the stabilizer on!  I poke myself enough when I'm pinning a pattern onto the fabric!



I rarely use pins on patterns anymore. Except for really small pieces or complex patterns, I've found weights work well for me. Right now my weights are whatever is handy (TV remotes, weighted tape dispenser, etc.) but eventually I'd like to get something specifically for this. Now about the only time I use pins is when I'm adding a gathered layer to another or I need to hold straps in place until stitched. Of course I mostly sew with cotton so it doesn't slide around unexpectedly.


----------



## LisaZoe

ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been posted!  This is what I worked on yesterday.  It is for our meal at the Playhouse Disney character meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first applique.  I am so excited!  It turned out well.  I have not done anything with it yet.  It is going to be a top.  I tore off the stuff in the back on the outside of the head, is there anything I should know about tearing off the inside?  I am afraid I am going to ruin something.



Wow, you are fast! You did really well on the appliqué, too. Following the curves on that shape can be tricky if you're not used to it.

I don't do anything special when I tear away the stabilizer as long as it's the tear away kind and I've used a tight satin stitch. I actually use the tweezers that came with my serger more for appliqué than for the serger. The small tips help get the stabilizer separated from the stitching. I tried using my seam ripper but decided that was tempting fate. LOL It would be just my luck that I'd have an applique done and make a big hole in it as I removed the last small piece of stabilizer. At least the tweezers don't make a hole in the base fabric unless I've very careless.


----------



## Cherlynn25

ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been posted!  This is what I worked on yesterday.  It is for our meal at the Playhouse Disney character meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these dresses and tops you are making. i tried shirring yesterday and just couldnt get it. I have the brother csi6000, any tips? i hand wound the bobin and set my straight stitch length to a 5.  thanks =)


----------



## HeatherSue

CastleCreations said:


> Hi All, I went to print up more door signs today...I'm obsessed! This is it. I sware...do you think I have enough?


I love all of your door signs!!! I'm going to have fun decorating our POP window in February!



ncmomof2 said:


>


I love the new dress!!  That applique looks great!!! I am impressed!  



kjbrown said:


> Was this just a trick to get us to look at your tutorial twice?


 No!! It was an honest mistake!  I changed the link, but I'll repost it here.  I PROMISE this is not my applique tutorial!! 

http://disboutiquers.proboards106.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=chitchat&thread=312




LisaZoe said:


> I rarely use pins on patterns anymore. Except for really small pieces or complex patterns, I've found weights work well for me. Right now my weights are whatever is handy (TV remotes, weighted tape dispenser, etc.) but eventually I'd like to get something specifically for this. Now about the only time I use pins is when I'm adding a gathered layer to another or I need to hold straps in place until stitched. Of course I mostly sew with cotton so it doesn't slide around unexpectedly.


I knew you'd have a better way to do it!  I've heard you and Teresa talk about using weights before, but I haven't tried it yet.  I suppose I should and save my poor fingers! Then again, how else will I know if my blood thinners are working?  



Cherlynn25 said:


> I love these dresses and tops you are making. i tried shirring yesterday and just couldnt get it. I have the brother csi6000, any tips? i hand wound the bobin and set my straight stitch length to a 5.  thanks =)



I have the same machine as you!  I actually used the machine to wind the bobbin.  Plus, I had to shoot the shirring with some steam from my iron when I was done, so it would "bunch up" more.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Cherlynn25 said:


> I love these dresses and tops you are making. i tried shirring yesterday and just couldnt get it. I have the brother csi6000, any tips? i hand wound the bobin and set my straight stitch length to a 5. thanks =)


 
I have this same machine and find it hard to shir with it too. The drop in bobbin seems to unwind to no tension at all, or I can't get the elastic thread to come up to the surface.  I decided that this machine is GREAT for everything else but shirring. I use one of my old machines for that and have no problems at all with it then.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

HeatherSue said:


> I have the same machine as you! I actually used the machine to wind the bobbin. Plus, I had to shoot the shirring with some steam from my iron when I was done, so it would "bunch up" more.


Good... I am glad that someone has had some luck shirring with this machine! I might have to try it again sometime when I am not running on a caffeine high do to lack of sleep.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I have this same machine and find it hard to shir with it too. The drop in bobbin seems to unwind to no tension at all, or I can't get the elastic thread to come up to the surface.  I decided that this machine is GREAT for everything else but shirring. I use one of my old machines for that and have no problems at all with it then.


The Brother machines have an attachment that you can get for the bobbin that holds the thread in. I suppose it would work for shirring. My Brother came with one. I just haven't tried to shir with this machine yet.


----------



## jham

Clutterbug said:


> Wow, you ladies have been on a roll the last few days!  I'm always amazed when I log on after a few days and find so many pages that I've missed!
> 
> I sold my first item!  I made some shirts for our sitter's girls when they went to WDW in February and she asked me if I'd make an outfit for her nephew for his birthday.  He turned 3 and is going to WDW in October.  And yes, his name just happens to be Wyatt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been busy working on my Big Give outfits for Robin+5's girls.  Hopefully I can finish them tomorrow night.



yay! cute outfit!



kimmylaj said:


> okay so i have a few new things, i have been trying to applique a few things, and havent quite gotten the hang of it, but my kids are happy with them so thats okay by me.
> animal kingdom set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> ryan 5 picked this crazy simpson fabric looks like pajamas to me but he swears he is wearing it to universal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> mias mermaid outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and a cased outfit --thank you thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



great job on the applique!  I love the Ariel one. 



HeatherSue said:


> I have the same machine as you!  I actually used the machine to wind the bobbin.  Plus, I had to shoot the shirring with some steam from my iron when I was done, so it would "bunch up" more.





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I have this same machine and find it hard to shir with it too. The drop in bobbin seems to unwind to no tension at all, or I can't get the elastic thread to come up to the surface.  I decided that this machine is GREAT for everything else but shirring. I use one of my old machines for that and have no problems at all with it then.





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Good... I am glad that someone has had some luck shirring with this machine! I might have to try it again sometime when I am not running on a caffeine high do to lack of sleep.




Well I feel A LOT better now!  I have this machine (Costco version) and I just thought it was me.  I was shirring like crazy on my old machine but this one just never really got tight enough, KWIM?  I seriously thought it was me.  I'll have to try shirring on my 50+ year old machine.


----------



## kpgriffin

Heathersue:  Thanks for the kind words and for the buzz lightyear post.


----------



## Cherlynn25

i am going to try machine winding the bobbin. Heather what do you have the tension set at? also think i need to do  the steam trick. i just wasnt bunching. 
thanks for the help


----------



## glorib

Hey all!  Trying to catch up, as usual!  Everything looks awesome!  Especially love the fall outfits, the Dumbo ones and the back to school!  I'm working on Jack Jack right now and hope to be able to post it tomorrow!


----------



## minnie2

Clutterbug said:


> Wow, you ladies have been on a roll the last few days!  I'm always amazed when I log on after a few days and find so many pages that I've missed!
> 
> I sold my first item!  I made some shirts for our sitter's girls when they went to WDW in February and she asked me if I'd make an outfit for her nephew for his birthday.  He turned 3 and is going to WDW in October.  And yes, his name just happens to be Wyatt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been busy working on my Big Give outfits for Robin+5's girls.  Hopefully I can finish them tomorrow night.


really adorable! congrats on the sale!



kjbrown said:


> Well, I didn't see any at Joann's.    Sorry!
> 
> Of course, my big thing lately is that I am happy to be sewing again, AND I have to use up at least some of my stash.  Well, of course, in order to use one of the fabrics that I have, I decided to make a quilt.  And of course, I needed to buy coordinating fabrics.     So, I'm back from Joann's having just spent about $40 on fabric and some other stuff.  Oops.


I had the same fabric day at hancocks!   but I couldn't find black and white dot!  UGH1 so I am off to Joanne's tomorrow.  I did get this adorable Mickey halloween fabric that was on sale!



kimmylaj said:


> okay so i have a few new things, i have been trying to applique a few things, and havent quite gotten the hang of it, but my kids are happy with them so thats okay by me.
> 
> ryan 5 picked this crazy simpson fabric looks like pajamas to me but he swears he is wearing it to universal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> mias mermaid outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and a cased outfit --thank you thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 I just saw that simpson fabric it is really cute!
 Love the mermaid outfit!

 Heather- the blood thinner comment not funny!!!!!!! 

 What am I missing with the door decoration thing ?  I have never heard of this before.

Have a great night we are off to day 2 of Nikki's cheer practice.  That the rocket scientist that I am thought it would be a bright idea to be the coach!


----------



## CastleCreations

twob4him said:


> Elisa...you are doing better....at least they are not *ALL *of *Brent*!!!



The ones of Brent, I will keep on the inside of the door so I can see them before I fall asleep at night...    
I didn't think, but I should have made doubles...I'm afraid someone will steal him off of the door..l


----------



## luvinyou

kimmylaj said:


> okay so i have a few new things, i have been trying to applique a few things, and havent quite gotten the hang of it, but my kids are happy with them so thats okay by me.
> animal kingdom set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryan 5 picked this crazy simpson fabric looks like pajamas to me but he swears he is wearing it to universal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mias mermaid outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a cased outfit --thank you thank you


These are great!  I love the mermaid one!



twob4him said:


> I have this trip report in my User CP and I was wondering if we were doing clothes for the Big Give for this family. Here is the ptr
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1880798
> 
> If so...where can I sign up again? Thanks!



I think we are going down the list on the Big Give page according to dates of travel.  Right now we are on September travel (I think?), and this family is going isn't going until December, so I am sure their turn will be soon.  
Actually I just looked at the list, and there are 3 families ahead of them on there.  



ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been posted!  This is what I worked on yesterday.  It is for our meal at the Playhouse Disney character meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first applique.  I am so excited!  It turned out well.  I have not done anything with it yet.  It is going to be a top.  I tore off the stuff in the back on the outside of the head, is there anything I should know about tearing off the inside?  I am afraid I am going to ruin something.



You are so fast!  I love the little Eistein dress, and great job on the applique.  I am still too scared to try one.


----------



## karebear1

OK guys- I have a bout 2 minutes to post something here- and I've wanted to share it for a while, but never got around to it. I actually made this little book for my daughter for Mother's Day. It's  about the birth of her 1st baby- Henry. I called it Henry Happens. Each page shows pictures from the beginning of labor, to the birth of our sweet little Henry. I won't make you suffer through all the pages, but will show the 1st just so you can get the jest of what the book was like.   I used my Cricut to do it- I LOVE THAT MACHINE!

I'm thinking about doing these as baby gifts for friends. Would you guys enjoy getting one of these if it said something like "Baby" instead of the child's name? I could use the child's name if I knew it, but if I didn't would "Baby" be ok?? Of course, I'd leave put the wording on the pages, but leave places for them to put pictures of their little ones in. I don't know- What do you think???


----------



## Tinka_Belle

karebear1 said:


> OK guys- I have a bout 2 minutes to post something here- and I've wanted to share it for a while, but never got around to it. I actually made this little book for my daughter for Mother's Day. It's about the birth of her 1st baby- Henry. I called it Henry Happens. Each page shows pictures from the beginning of labor, to the birth of our sweet little Henry. I won't make you suffer through all the pages, but will show the 1st just so you can get the jest of what the book was like. I used my Cricut to do it- I LOVE THAT MACHINE!
> 
> I'm thinking about doing these as baby gifts for friends. Would you guys enjoy getting one of these if it said something like "Baby" instead of the child's name? I could use the child's name if I knew it, but if I didn't would "Baby" be ok?? Of course, I'd leave put the wording on the pages, but leave places for them to put pictures of their little ones in. I don't know- What do you think???


That is beautiful!!! I would have loved to have been given something like when I was expecting Jenna.


----------



## jham

karebear1 said:


> OK guys- I have a bout 2 minutes to post something here- and I've wanted to share it for a while, but never got around to it. I actually made this little book for my daughter for Mother's Day. It's  about the birth of her 1st baby- Henry. I called it Henry Happens. Each page shows pictures from the beginning of labor, to the birth of our sweet little Henry. I won't make you suffer through all the pages, but will show the 1st just so you can get the jest of what the book was like.   I used my Cricut to do it- I LOVE THAT MACHINE!
> 
> I'm thinking about doing these as baby gifts for friends. Would you guys enjoy getting one of these if it said something like "Baby" instead of the child's name? I could use the child's name if I knew it, but if I didn't would "Baby" be ok?? Of course, I'd leave put the wording on the pages, but leave places for them to put pictures of their little ones in. I don't know- What do you think???



OMG you craftsy woman!!!    You must tell me how you did that with your cricut!  I haven't done much with mine, but I LOVE that!


----------



## Jajone

pixiedust_in_ak said:


> Hello everybody! Anybody remember me? Was a regular here until December when we went to WDW. Then with our trip, then Xmas, then I was put on bed rest and got pretty sick, then I had a baby, moved, dh left for Iraq, yadda yadda yadda, I never really got back over here. Well I thought I might wander my way back in here if you don't mind. I never did post vacation pictures so I thought I finally would. The weather did not cooperate at all and I got very few pictures of the customs since we were bundled in coats most of the time.  Anyway, here are a few I did actually get. We had more customs but no real pictures of them.
> And finally my most recent creation - ds Owen born March 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> Welcome back! I have a little Owen too. He turned 2 this month. We also had a trip like yours with the weather 2 years ago, but made the best of it. It's kind of nice to do Disney without the heat for once.
> 
> 
> 
> CastleCreations said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, I went to print up more door signs today...I'm obsessed! This is it. I sware...do you think I have enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these! Are they magnets? I was thinking about doing them for our Carnival cruise in Jan.
> 
> Have we contacted the MAW families ahead of time? I read the PTR of the once mentioned and she is an uber planner and has done many matching outfits on prior trips. She was already asking about buying customs. If she hasn't been contacted, maybe we should just so she doesn't spend all that money??
Click to expand...


----------



## SallyfromDE

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I have this same machine and find it hard to shir with it too. The drop in bobbin seems to unwind to no tension at all, or I can't get the elastic thread to come up to the surface.  I decided that this machine is GREAT for everything else but shirring. I use one of my old machines for that and have no problems at all with it then.



I have this machine and didn't have much trouble. It just took me a bit to figure out what I was doing. I never would have thought about shirring if it wasn't for this group. Anyway, I kept ahold of the bobbin elastic for tension, until it started to stitch, then I'd snip it. I also liked it better when my stitches were a bit tighter then the 5. I still need to take a picture of this outfit. It's a Lilo outfit (the red top and grass skirt). But Kirsta is starting to give me a hard time with trying on her outfits.


----------



## Cherlynn25

karebear1 said:


>



These are amazing!!! I LOVE them


----------



## SallyfromDE

Jajone said:


> Have we contacted the MAW families ahead of time? I read the PTR of the once mentioned and she is an uber planner and has done many matching outfits on prior trips. She was already asking about buying customs. If she hasn't been contacted, maybe we should just so she doesn't spend all that money??



Was this Amber? I was just at the Wisher thread, she made each of the kids an awesome packet of gifts to take with them. She was inspired by our Boutique Give. 

BTW... is anyone saying receipts for thier taxes? I was just wondering how it worked.


----------



## ncmomof2

karebear1 said:


> [[/img]



Amazing!  What a wonderful gift!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Lots of prayers being said.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the dame thing wth a nemo dress.  All the nemos are swimming upside down...but dd can see them when she looks down!  I didn't notice it till I posted it here!
> 
> And for some celebrating:
> I may be getting a promotion at work!  Find out tomorrow!
> I finished all the buttonholes on DH's shirt!
> And the mickey vinyl goes on sale at Hancocks on Thursday!
> 
> Now, off to work!



Oh I will keep my fingers crossed...but I'm sure it will all work out for you!  Does this mean you will be working more?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

karebear1 said:


> OK guys- I have a bout 2 minutes to post something here- and I've wanted to share it for a while, but never got around to it. I actually made this little book for my daughter for Mother's Day. It's  about the birth of her 1st baby- Henry. I called it Henry Happens. Each page shows pictures from the beginning of labor, to the birth of our sweet little Henry. I won't make you suffer through all the pages, but will show the 1st just so you can get the jest of what the book was like.   I used my Cricut to do it- I LOVE THAT MACHINE!
> 
> I'm thinking about doing these as baby gifts for friends. Would you guys enjoy getting one of these if it said something like "Baby" instead of the child's name? I could use the child's name if I knew it, but if I didn't would "Baby" be ok?? Of course, I'd leave put the wording on the pages, but leave places for them to put pictures of their little ones in. I don't know- What do you think???



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!

and yes, "baby" would work for me!  Anyone would LOVE that!


----------



## annacp

karebear1 said:


> OK guys- I have a bout 2 minutes to post something here- and I've wanted to share it for a while, but never got around to it. I actually made this little book for my daughter for Mother's Day. It's  about the birth of her 1st baby- Henry. I called it Henry Happens. Each page shows pictures from the beginning of labor, to the birth of our sweet little Henry. I won't make you suffer through all the pages, but will show the 1st just so you can get the jest of what the book was like.   I used my Cricut to do it- I LOVE THAT MACHINE!
> 
> I'm thinking about doing these as baby gifts for friends. Would you guys enjoy getting one of these if it said something like "Baby" instead of the child's name? I could use the child's name if I knew it, but if I didn't would "Baby" be ok?? Of course, I'd leave put the wording on the pages, but leave places for them to put pictures of their little ones in. I don't know- What do you think???



I would have been speechless to have gotten something so thoughtful. That is beautiful!


----------



## MouseTriper

karebear1 said:


>


I LOVE IT......it is so cute!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

*HELP ME PLEASE!!!!*

I have CarlaC's portrait peasant top pattern and I am already confused.  Sad thing is, I haven't even started.  For those of you who have made this, maybe you can help me.  

If I don't want it to be a dress and I just want it to be a regular size top do I just add entra length to the bodice???  Or do I have to do the "hemmed skirt" part???  That is the area I am confused on. LOL.  I know it doesn't take much to confuse me.  Basically I just want to make a long sleeved black peasant top with no ruffles....a shirt I can put under jumpers and that kind of thing.  

ANY advice at all would be greatly appreciated...pics would be even better too.  

THANKS my friends!!!!!
Beth


----------



## lovesdumbo

MouseTriper said:


> *HELP ME PLEASE!!!!*
> 
> I have CarlaC's portrait peasant top pattern and I am already confused.  Sad thing is, I haven't even started.  For those of you who have made this, maybe you can help me.
> 
> If I don't want it to be a dress and I just want it to be a regular size top do I just add entra length to the bodice???  Or do I have to do the "hemmed skirt" part???  That is the area I am confused on. LOL.  I know it doesn't take much to confuse me.  Basically I just want to make a long sleeved black peasant top with no ruffles....a shirt I can put under jumpers and that kind of thing.
> 
> ANY advice at all would be greatly appreciated...pics would be even better too.
> 
> THANKS my friends!!!!!
> Beth



I would add a hemmed skirt.  I think the bodice would be too straight.  Good luck!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Disney Brat said:


> Well I have started my first very simple dress for DD, I had to use my mom's machine, so I had to wait until I she was free, so I could go and learn!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the fabric I used (just cheap stuff for my first try!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the dress so far, I have cut it and sewn it, but I never had the binding stuff, so I have picked that up, and now I am waiting to go back to my moms to finish! (DH says he will buy me a machine as soon as I am for sure going to continue doing this...lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had bought DD a bucket hat (the only type of hat she will wear) and bought an applique from Wal Mart of Wall E, so I sewed it on the hat! Thought I would share that too, not a huge thing for you pros, but for me it was a big step....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you can see who it will be on, here is DD (Abby), she is 4, going to be 5 in the beginning of September.  She is the one closest to the camera in the green, black and white dress.  This was taken on the way to her preschool grad about a month ago....yes we rented her a limo....lol and we gave her and her friend sparkling apple juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support and inspiration!!



Cute dress and hat!  Your DD is beautiful!!!!





MegaWoman said:


> I don't think this looks "clownish" at all - looks good!!



Thanks!





teresajoy said:


> Cute bibs and PJs!!! I would love to see a closeup of the campers stitch!
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure before I saw the picture with the black, but with it I think it looks really great!!! I like the look of the black sleeves myself. Great work!



Thanks!  Here's the camper stitch:










LisaZoe said:


> I don't think it looks clownish at all but I had to laugh when I read that because it's what I feel about my designs sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like it with the black sleeves with the black placket. Have you thought about using yellow buttons or even alternating red and yellow? I think that would be really cute and add a fun extra detail to help break up the black.


Thanks!  I'm feeling a bit better about it since I've had a break from it for a few hours.  I'll see how red and yellow buttons look.  I had thought about red buttonholes and top stitching but I'm going to play it safe with black.





disneymommieof2 said:


> Lovesdumbo- Your really on a roll with the bibs and cloths. I am jealous you have a campers stitch! Kids have great logic don't they!
> 
> I like the black sleeves. It rally looks great so far!


Thanks!  Aren't kids too funny!  I'm thinking he'll probably be some sort of engineer but right now he says he wants to be an exterminator.





disneymommieof2 said:


> My cousins ds had his grad party yesterday and I made the watermelon boat
> 
> Everyone loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We finished the jumpers for sophia and my cousins (from MI) dd to wear to the party. After we dragged them out of the pool we had them pose together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone loved their outfits!! That whale fabric is so cute!! Isn't it?!?!


Cool watermellon!!!!  Those jumpers are adorable!!!





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thank you!  Thats another option BUT we are not planning to go back in Sept 2009.  My little monkey is FINALLY starting school then (she is SOOOO ready for K but has an October bday so can't start to 2009)  I was thinking about maybe pulling in out at the beginning of December.  I've always wanted to see Disney with the Christmas decorations
> 
> 
> 
> Announcement...don't send the state police looking for me....I'm going to be MIA until Wed night!  Taking DD up to Maine for a little girl bonding time (okay, I'll be honest, this is forced vacation because my day care is closed for two weeks...so I have her this week and my mom is taking her all week next week  God love my mom)  But it will be nice to get away with her and have some fun.  So I will be back from Maine Wed night.  IF you PM me about the Big Give, I won't get them until then...I'm not ignoring you!!!



December would be nice!  I wouldn't worry about her missing school in Kindergarten but can see why you wouldn't want her to miss it in September. 



Have fun in Maine!!!





twob4him said:


> Now I was planning on getting the basic meal plan if I go in Feb and mostly eating off-property except for a couple of character meals for the Nov trip. I am not sure if the DDE would be a good deal then. I will have to research that a bit more. Thanks for your suggestions....very helpful!


A few characters meals would add up the the $300 needed to save $$$ quickly.





minnie2 said:


> Ok here are some floor pictures of my house.  We were told they were original to the house.  We also have wrought iron vents.  but please ignore them since I can't get the ick out of them!  Oh and my toes!
> 
> This is the boarder in the dinning room which we use as a playroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the floors in the office and part of the living room.  The living room doesn't have inlay but it is laid out really pretty with a boarder of wood.  The office has a funky boarder then all in the center we have those diamond pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above picture comes with a question.
> 
> I am making a Minnie skirt for Nik and my niece for Chef Mickey's should  I add a black and white polka dot ruffle in between the red and yellow dot?  The yellow wasn't going to be a ruffle just a boarder.



Great floors.  I think I would like it better with black & white.





minnie2 said:


> That came out great!  But pj's????  I would let my ds wear them as an outfit!  infact he was itching for that fabric but it wasn't on sale so I didn't get it



Thanks!  That Mickey fabric is pretty thin-I got it at WalMart.  I think it is a bit thin for shorts for a 7 1/2 year old.  He saw them and said I should make DH some undies with it.


----------



## lovesdumbo

princessmom29 said:


> Ok guys, I am posting this b/c I need some advice. It big debate around here right now is public or private school for DD for next fall. She will be in K4 this year and K5 next year. If I want her in private school for K5 I need to decide that by sept. to have a resonable shot at getting her in. The public schools here are not bad by any means, but you can never be sure what you are getting as far as individual teachers. Some will be brand new teachers, some will be burned out ect. The private school I am considering is a little pricey. It would run us about $200 a month more than we are currently paying for daycare If I include before/ after school care. We could swing it without much problem, but we wouldn't have as much "disposible income" If i send her to public school I will still have to keep her in before/ after school care at he current daycare. Doing this would save us about $350 a month over the private school. The private school offers several programs not availible in public school, spanish in K, computer, paino or violin ect. I would also know a lot more about the teachers and I have more confidence in the fact that DD would be getting a good teacher. What are you guys opinions? I know from reading that there is a wide spectrum here. AEverything from home school to public school. I am really intreseted in the perspectives of someone who has been through this and is not someone at the school or who's child is there. I forgot to mention that I teach in a public high school, so that colors things a little. I am looking at this particular school b/c it is an Episcopal school (which we are) and the have one of the strongest acedemic programs. There are other private schools in town that are cheaper, but they are either highly evangelical( insert really pushy) about the religious aspect or not on par acedemically or both.


I think a lot of what a child gets out of any school public or private is dependent on how involved the parents are.  As a teacher you can make sure your DD is getting a good education.  Good luck with your decision.   My youngest starts Kindergarten next year-I can't believe it.





mommyof2princesses said:


> I think it is looking great!  I like the black for the sleeves.  That mickey on the back is great!  They have those at my Hacocks too!



Thanks!  They had some cute Car's, Pooh and Princess ones too.  I was surprised it wasn't already adhesive.  I put Wonder Under on it and ironed onto the back.  It seems like it will hold on well.





MouseTriper said:


> I LOVE THIS....i think it is adorable!!!!  Is this the CarlaC pattern??  I wonder how small this could be made??  I love the black sleeves too.  I want one!!!


Thanks!  Yes-Carla's Bowling Shirt.  It can be made in size 12 months.  You should definately make one!!!!





kpgriffin said:


> Everyone's outfits look great. We have been busy around here getting ready for "back to school"  I wanted to share our 4th of July outfits that we will be wearing to Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished my first pettiskirt. I love it. The ruffler made it so much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt at shirring. I love how it pulls the outfit together. I really didn't think I could do it but it was so easy. Thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question? I remember seeing a Buzz Lightyear comic strip fabric outfit with the green alien applique. Does anyone remember which thread or post it was in. I really want to CASE (or more likely CAB) it for our upcoming trip. It was so cute and I really liked the way it looked. Any help?
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy the board and I know I should post more often. Thanks for all the inspiration.


Love your Epcot outfit and shirred outfits.  Your DD's are so adorable-especially baby in the petti!!!



I loved that Buzz outfit!  The Buzz fabric wasn't a storybook.  She said she purchased it a while ago. 





SallyfromDE said:


> I think it looks awesome! I think it looks Mickey Mousish.  I had said the same thing about Kirsta's petti.



Thanks!  I loved Kirsta's petti-nothing clownish about that!





jham said:


> Okay, I'm back!  I had my sister's 2 kids over the weekend, and lemme tell ya, I can't get much done with 6 kids!  Especially a 21 month old.  I forget how much work they are.  I just want to say you have made some really great things!  And I LOVE the house pictures!  I'm jealous of all of the beautiful old homes, ESPECIALLY the ones with great front porches!!!  And the beautiful yards and barns... love it all.  I just got back from WW, I lost another 2.2 lbs.  I'd put a weight loss thing in my siggy if I had room  I did manage to get this outfit made (my SIL made the hat, I just put the buttons on).  I need to make a bunch of fall stuff.  Jen and I have another boutique in September.



So cute!  I'm sure you don't want to hear this but Lilly is getting so big.





lori123 said:


> So FUN!  I have been wanting to make some bibs and burp clothes for baby gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY CUTE!  You are doing a fantastic job - can't wait to see it all finished!


Thanks!  I can't wait to see it finished too.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I'll have to catch up later but wanted to update everyone on  Timmy...we went today for more check on his arm.  He has a growth plate fracture.  The doctor put him in a splint until Monday of next week, then a cast.  We are going to the beach this weekend, so he did that so he can take it off when we swim.  So, Timmy is acting all sad that he can't move his arm!


 Hope Timmy isn't too miserable!


----------



## lovesdumbo

jham said:


> Scrappy looks so cute naping on the nap mat!  Here is what I made today.  No model because it is 12 mo. size.  I need to get better photos. Obviously I'm going through a Farmer's Market/apron phase


 Beautiful!!!!!



kjbrown said:


> Thanks to all of you, I finished this dress that I started last January!
> 
> It was for our February to trip to DW.  Oops.  Anyway...
> 
> Just a Simplicity pattern with Mickey fabric.  And DD needed to find her sunglasses in order to take this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished another dress in the same pattern with purple/pink florals.  She was supposed to wear it when we went to Ohana.  Again, oops.
> 
> And one with pooh fabric and some different trim.  I haven't finished it yet because my bobbin thread ran out and that always makes me move on to something else.  Don't know why.   But I'll post a pic when it's done.
> 
> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!!!!  Who inspired me to get back to my sewing machine.


 So cute!!!!



candicenicole19 said:


> Alright I have to share this dress set i just finished!


So cute!  I've missed seeing your DD!



karebear1 said:


> Just want to pop in again and tell everyone how wonderful the new stuff is.
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. I had a friend pass away over the weekend and I've been pretty busy helping etc. This is the guy that we held the fund raiser for 10 days ago. On top of that I've started another round of Dr.'s appointments (about 7 appts. in 10 days) , so I'm a purrrrrrrty  busy girl.
> 
> I promise after Weds. though that we will continue our journey. Thanks for your patience.
> 
> MISS YOU ALL!


So sorry for your loss.   Hope you're feeling OK.



pixiedust_in_ak said:


> And finally my most recent creation - ds Owen born March 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hopefully I can jump back in, get settled, and find the motivation to begin sewing again. Only 4 months till we go to DL and I need to get moving!!! 4 kids to sew for now, plus the cousins want some too. Better get motivated fast


Looks like you had a great trip!  Owen is such a cutie!!!!!



LisaZoe said:


> I did this applique - it's just a tee alone but it was fun to do Dumbo since he's a fairly simple color scheme. Doing the mouse (Timmy?) was a bit trickier.


LOVE dumbo!!!!!!!


----------



## glorib

karebear1 said:


> OK guys- I have a bout 2 minutes to post something here- and I've wanted to share it for a while, but never got around to it. I actually made this little book for my daughter for Mother's Day. It's  about the birth of her 1st baby- Henry. I called it Henry Happens. Each page shows pictures from the beginning of labor, to the birth of our sweet little Henry. I won't make you suffer through all the pages, but will show the 1st just so you can get the jest of what the book was like.   I used my Cricut to do it- I LOVE THAT MACHINE!
> 
> I'm thinking about doing these as baby gifts for friends. Would you guys enjoy getting one of these if it said something like "Baby" instead of the child's name? I could use the child's name if I knew it, but if I didn't would "Baby" be ok?? Of course, I'd leave put the wording on the pages, but leave places for them to put pictures of their little ones in. I don't know- What do you think???



Karen, It's beautiful!  I bet your daughter loved it and I'm sure anyone you made on for would cherish it as well!  I didn't know you scrapped!  Scrappin is one of my other hobbies.  I have entirely too many!


----------



## jessica52877

Wow! I was just reading Sebastian's Wish Trip and it is amazing how some families just scream out to you! I have outfits thought up for all 3 of them already and their trip isn't until December, guess I should start working on Dilly's right now!

I love the Henry book from cricut. I would have loved something like that as a gift, or even for their 1st, 2nd, 3rd birthday! I really want a cricut but can't justify the cost (not sure I would use it enough to be worth it, know I would use it enough to love it). Of course it doesn't help that I really want the one off HSN for $600 (not cricut but same idea). 

The little einstein and mickey head applique are great! You are sewing right along.

Pixiedust in AK! We have missed you! I asked about you a while back and glad to see you are back, with a healthy little addition.

I know there was more, but didn't quote, moved the computer across from my sewing machine and trying to do 2 things at one time really doesn't work well!


----------



## lovesdumbo

mommyof2princesses said:


> And for some celebrating:
> I may be getting a promotion at work!  Find out tomorrow!
> I finished all the buttonholes on DH's shirt!
> And the mickey vinyl goes on sale at Hancocks on Thursday!
> 
> Now, off to work!


Good luck!!!!   



spongemommie05 said:


> Okay here is Jayedyn in her 1st day of school outfit. she is in the 2nd grade now and still loves her customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a close up of the fabric


 Beautiful!  Can't believe they are back to school.  We don't go back til 9/2.



Camping Griswalds said:


> Deann, TNMOM25 did us a fabulous set with Dumbo and Timothy!!!!!


 LOVE that dumbo too!!!!



Clutterbug said:


> I sold my first item!  I made some shirts for our sitter's girls when they went to WDW in February and she asked me if I'd make an outfit for her nephew for his birthday.  He turned 3 and is going to WDW in October.  And yes, his name just happens to be Wyatt.


 Congrats!!!!  Love that outfit!


----------



## lovesdumbo

kimmylaj said:


> okay so i have a few new things, i have been trying to applique a few things, and havent quite gotten the hang of it, but my kids are happy with them so thats okay by me.
> animal kingdom set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> ryan 5 picked this crazy simpson fabric looks like pajamas to me but he swears he is wearing it to universal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> mias mermaid outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and a cased outfit --thank you thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Those are great!!!!!



ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been posted!  This is what I worked on yesterday.  It is for our meal at the Playhouse Disney character meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first applique.  I am so excited!  It turned out well.  I have not done anything with it yet.  It is going to be a top.  I tore off the stuff in the back on the outside of the head, is there anything I should know about tearing off the inside?  I am afraid I am going to ruin something.


Great Little Einsteins outfit and awesome job on your first applique!!!



karebear1 said:


> OK guys- I have a bout 2 minutes to post something here- and I've wanted to share it for a while, but never got around to it. I actually made this little book for my daughter for Mother's Day. It's  about the birth of her 1st baby- Henry. I called it Henry Happens. Each page shows pictures from the beginning of labor, to the birth of our sweet little Henry. I won't make you suffer through all the pages, but will show the 1st just so you can get the jest of what the book was like.   I used my Cricut to do it- I LOVE THAT MACHINE!
> 
> I'm thinking about doing these as baby gifts for friends. Would you guys enjoy getting one of these if it said something like "Baby" instead of the child's name? I could use the child's name if I knew it, but if I didn't would "Baby" be ok?? Of course, I'd leave put the wording on the pages, but leave places for them to put pictures of their little ones in. I don't know- What do you think???


WOW!!!!  That is incredible!!!!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Just wanted to say hi and that I am alive. Been a week already ... hate when you ahve 2 mondays in a row lol. I am just lurking for a little while.  Loving all the new stuff and pictures! 

Then also to tell Beth (mousetripper) that your pm just bounced back at me you need to delete a few.  Hugs.


----------



## jham

MouseTriper said:


> *HELP ME PLEASE!!!!*
> 
> I have CarlaC's portrait peasant top pattern and I am already confused.  Sad thing is, I haven't even started.  For those of you who have made this, maybe you can help me.
> 
> If I don't want it to be a dress and I just want it to be a regular size top do I just add entra length to the bodice???  Or do I have to do the "hemmed skirt" part???  That is the area I am confused on. LOL.  I know it doesn't take much to confuse me.  Basically I just want to make a long sleeved black peasant top with no ruffles....a shirt I can put under jumpers and that kind of thing.
> 
> ANY advice at all would be greatly appreciated...pics would be even better too.
> 
> THANKS my friends!!!!!
> Beth




Hey Beth, I've made this pattern a bajillion times in all sorts of ways.  For a plain peasant top you just want to lengthen it, but I would angle it out and make it a little a-line so it's not too snug.  If you do the hemmed skirt you get a really cute empire waist baby-doll style top.  (like Lily's Cinderella zuma outfit that I'm too lazy to go find a picture of)


----------



## sheridee32

this is the latest thing i have made i bought the fabric from a girl in china i think it is actually what you make sheets out of but it washed great.








minnie is the front and mickey is the back it is for dgd we go in sept.


----------



## twob4him

karebear1 said:


> I'm thinking about doing these as baby gifts for friends. Would you guys enjoy getting one of these if it said something like "Baby" instead of the child's name? I could use the child's name if I knew it, but if I didn't would "Baby" be ok?? Of course, I'd leave put the wording on the pages, but leave places for them to put pictures of their little ones in. I don't know- What do you think???



*Hi Karen*    Hope you are doing ok with all of your Dr's appt. and everything going on!  

And as far as this "little gift" I think its.......


                

That interpreted means its absolutely *amazing and incredible*! Hey....another idea would be "d-i-s-n-e-y"  ...


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> I knew you'd have a better way to do it!  I've heard you and Teresa talk about using weights before, but I haven't tried it yet.  I suppose I should and save my poor fingers! Then again, how else will I know if my blood thinners are working?



I prefer to keep blood letting tools as far from my sewing projects as possible.  



karebear1 said:


> OK guys- I have a bout 2 minutes to post something here- and I've wanted to share it for a while, but never got around to it. I actually made this little book for my daughter for Mother's Day. It's  about the birth of her 1st baby- Henry. I called it Henry Happens. Each page shows pictures from the beginning of labor, to the birth of our sweet little Henry. I won't make you suffer through all the pages, but will show the 1st just so you can get the jest of what the book was like.   I used my Cricut to do it- I LOVE THAT MACHINE!
> 
> I'm thinking about doing these as baby gifts for friends. Would you guys enjoy getting one of these if it said something like "Baby" instead of the child's name? I could use the child's name if I knew it, but if I didn't would "Baby" be ok?? Of course, I'd leave put the wording on the pages, but leave places for them to put pictures of their little ones in. I don't know- What do you think???



That is beautiful! I think most moms would love that at any point, not just near the birth. I admire people who actually do scrapbooking. I have quite a few supplies but haven't actually done any pages beyond the 2 I did as a Creative Memories workshop.  



MouseTriper said:


> *HELP ME PLEASE!!!!*
> 
> I have CarlaC's portrait peasant top pattern and I am already confused.  Sad thing is, I haven't even started.  For those of you who have made this, maybe you can help me.
> 
> If I don't want it to be a dress and I just want it to be a regular size top do I just add entra length to the bodice???  Or do I have to do the "hemmed skirt" part???  That is the area I am confused on. LOL.  I know it doesn't take much to confuse me.  Basically I just want to make a long sleeved black peasant top with no ruffles....a shirt I can put under jumpers and that kind of thing.
> 
> ANY advice at all would be greatly appreciated...pics would be even better too.
> 
> THANKS my friends!!!!!
> Beth



You can definitely just extend the length to get a nice peasant top to wear under jumpers. I like to have mine flare just a little so I tapper the side seam out from the underarm to the hem. I'd say an inch or two on each side would be plenty. 

I also like to add a ruffle at the hem so it can be worn with pants on it's own. Here's an example of a peasant top I made to be worn under a dress and with just pants (I didn't use the CarlaC pattern but it would work the same, I'm sure.)


----------



## kpgriffin

lovesdumbo - thanks for the compliments about outfits and daughters.  

Love everything that was posted today. Great find on the Minnie/ Mickey fabric from China. It really turned into a cute outfit.


----------



## candicenicole19

OKay so I finally finished this dress set!  It is not Disney but I still wanted to share!  Again, Lots of Pictures!  SORRY!  Olivia just loves this outfit ( I think it is the fingerless glove really) and even asked if she was a Coll big girl now!  lol.  Then of course asked if I was gonna put her in my puter!  lol, She is a trip!






























*AND GUESS WHAT????????????????????????????

We meet with Zoes wish granters on Monday at 6:30!  She is just tickled!  Now to find the birth Certs, Custody papers (For Zoe) and make copies of our ID's!  YIKES!*

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## teresajoy

kimmylaj said:


> okay so i have a few new things, i have been trying to applique a few things, and havent quite gotten the hang of it, but my kids are happy with them so thats okay by me.
> animal kingdom set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> ryan 5 picked this crazy simpson fabric looks like pajamas to me but he swears he is wearing it to universal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> mias mermaid outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I love all these!!! I don't blame your son for wanting to wer that to Universal! It's adorable! I really love the Ariel outfit! I would really like to see a bigger picture of it. 



spongemommie05 said:


> Okay here is Jayedyn in her 1st day of school outfit. she is in the 2nd grade now and still loves her customs


Oh goodness, that is adorable!!! Jayedyn is so beautiful! 



karebear1 said:


> Just want to pop in again and tell everyone how wonderful the new stuff is.
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. I had a friend pass away over the weekend and I've been pretty busy helping etc. This is the guy that we held the fund raiser for 10 days ago. On top of that I've started another round of Dr.'s appointments (about 7 appts. in 10 days) , so I'm a purrrrrrrty  busy girl.
> 
> I promise after Weds. though that we will continue our journey. Thanks for your patience.
> 
> MISS YOU ALL!


Karen, you take care of yourself, don't worry about us!  I'm so sorry abuot your friend. 



pixiedust_in_ak said:


> Hello everybody! Anybody remember me? Was a regular here until December when we went to WDW. Then with our trip, then Xmas, then I was put on bed rest and got pretty sick, then I had a baby, moved, dh left for Iraq, yadda yadda yadda, I never really got back over here. Well I thought I might wander my way back in here if you don't mind. I never did post vacation pictures so I thought I finally would. The weather did not cooperate at all and I got very few pictures of the customs since we were bundled in coats most of the time.  Anyway, here are a few I did actually get. We had more customs but no real pictures of them.
> 
> The outfits for breakfast in the castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my most recent creation - ds Owen born March 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hopefully I can jump back in, get settled, and find the motivation to begin sewing again. Only 4 months till we go to DL and I need to get moving!!! 4 kids to sew for now, plus the cousins want some too. Better get motivated fast


AMY!!!!! Of course we remember you!!!! I've been wondering how you were!!! Owen is adorable!!!!! It's really good to have you back!!!! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Deann, TNMOM25 did us a fabulous set with Dumbo and Timothy!!!!!


I love that set!!! Deann did such a great job with that!!! 



Clutterbug said:


> I have been busy working on my Big Give outfits for Robin+5's girls.  Hopefully I can finish them tomorrow night.


Yeah!!! That is great! 


LisaZoe said:


> Ack, that has to be a lot of work. I like having the tags because it allows things to be found in different ways but it would be nice to have a list to select from and not have to try to remember how existing tags are written. If I'm doing a lot, I have 2 browser windows so I can have the list viewable in one as I add tags in the other one.
> 
> BTW - you'd think the photobucket programming would be smart enough to ignore case. I can see if the words are different (head vs heads) or an & is used on one and the word "and" on the other but case shouldn't matter. That would be a big help.


It's not too hard to do, but it's time consuming, and I haven't had a chance to go in there and consolidate tags for awhile. I also try to separate the tags when people put all their tags into one. (so, if you all could be careful to enter each tag separately, I'd appreciate it!  ) I've emailed Photobucket about being able to do batch tags (where I could select a bunch of pictures and then with one click tag them all with the same tag), but they haven't answered me about that. Anyone can send them suggestions, so maybe if we were all to tell them what we want, they'd change things. I'll try to find the link to the help form and post it.



CastleCreations said:


> Hi All, I went to print up more door signs today...I'm obsessed! This is it. I sware...do you think I have enough?


You guys are going to have so much fun! Those look great! 



tnmom25 said:


> Thank you!  The skirt is basically a layered skirt with a tie sewn into the seam so it can be pulled up or left down.



Hi Deann! I loved that Dumbo outfit too! 



twob4him said:


> I have this trip report in my User CP and I was wondering if we were doing clothes for the Big Give for this family. Here is the ptr
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1880798
> 
> If so...where can I sign up again? Thanks!


I know this family has been mentioned a few times, and she signed up on the Disboutique Board too, so Shannon is aware of her. I don't think Shannon is planning on us doing every family on the Dis taking WISH trips, so I'm not sure if this family is one that's in the works or not. 



ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been posted!  This is what I worked on yesterday.  It is for our meal at the Playhouse Disney character meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first applique.  I am so excited!  It turned out well.  I have not done anything with it yet.  It is going to be a top.  I tore off the stuff in the back on the outside of the head, is there anything I should know about tearing off the inside?  I am afraid I am going to ruin something.


Great dress, and your applique is amazing! good job! 


LisaZoe said:


> I rarely use pins on patterns anymore. Except for really small pieces or complex patterns, I've found weights work well for me. Right now my weights are whatever is handy (TV remotes, weighted tape dispenser, etc.) but eventually I'd like to get something specifically for this. Now about the only time I use pins is when I'm adding a gathered layer to another or I need to hold straps in place until stitched. Of course I mostly sew with cotton so it doesn't slide around unexpectedly.


I don't usually use pins either, especially if I'm doing a YCMT pattern, I either put something on it, or just hold it down with my hand. And, hope I don't cut myself with the rotary cutter! 



CastleCreations said:


> The ones of Brent, I will keep on the inside of the door so I can see them before I fall asleep at night..
> I didn't think, but I should have made doubles...I'm afraid someone will steal him off of the door..l


Elisa, you are a funny one girl! 


karebear1 said:


> OK guys- I have a bout 2 minutes to post something here- and I've wanted to share it for a while, but never got around to it. I actually made this little book for my daughter for Mother's Day. It's  about the birth of her 1st baby- Henry. I called it Henry Happens. Each page shows pictures from the beginning of labor, to the birth of our sweet little Henry. I won't make you suffer through all the pages, but will show the 1st just so you can get the jest of what the book was like.   I used my Cricut to do it- I LOVE THAT MACHINE!
> 
> I'm thinking about doing these as baby gifts for friends. Would you guys enjoy getting one of these if it said something like "Baby" instead of the child's name? I could use the child's name if I knew it, but if I didn't would "Baby" be ok?? Of course, I'd leave put the wording on the pages, but leave places for them to put pictures of their little ones in. I don't know- What do you think???


Karen! Oh my GOSH!!! That is simply incredible!!! ANYONE would be overjoyed to receive one of these!!! You are so talented! 

And, seriously, you don't look old enough to be a Grandma!  




MouseTriper said:


> *HELP ME PLEASE!!!!*
> 
> I have CarlaC's portrait peasant top pattern and I am already confused.  Sad thing is, I haven't even started.  For those of you who have made this, maybe you can help me.
> 
> If I don't want it to be a dress and I just want it to be a regular size top do I just add entra length to the bodice???  Or do I have to do the "hemmed skirt" part???  That is the area I am confused on. LOL.  I know it doesn't take much to confuse me.  Basically I just want to make a long sleeved black peasant top with no ruffles....a shirt I can put under jumpers and that kind of thing.
> 
> ANY advice at all would be greatly appreciated...pics would be even better too.
> 
> THANKS my friends!!!!!
> Beth


I know you've already been answered, but I wanted to add my opinion that yes, you can just lengthen it, but it's better if you flare it out a bit! It is my very favorite pattern EVER! 



lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!  Here's the camper stitch:


I love that stitch!!!! It's so cute!!! 

And, I was crackying up abot the undies comment!!! Will you have him model those if you make them?


sheridee32 said:


> this is the latest thing i have made i bought the fabric from a girl in china i think it is actually what you make sheets out of but it washed great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is so cute!!!! 


LisaZoe said:


>


Lisa, I just love sets like this! It is beautiful!


----------



## teresajoy

princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I just wanted to pop in to ask for prayers for my family. I the course of 2 days we learned the DD's 89 year old grandmother is in the hospital with and infected gall bladder that need to be rmoved, his dad's prostate cancer is back and he will have to undergo radiation 5 times a week for 7 weeks, and my parents are considering a job for my dad which would send both of them to singapore or south africa for six months out of the year and Huston for another 3 so week would basically have them gone for 9 months out of the year. This will absolutely devistate DD who is their only grandchild. Please pray for us. I am on overload right now!



Wow, I am so sorry all this is happening, one thing woudl be bad enough!  

It makes me very emotional to think about your Mom being gone for so long! I don't know what Heather or I would do if our Mom decided to do that!


----------



## LisaZoe

twob4him said:


> I have this trip report in my User CP and I was wondering if we were doing clothes for the Big Give for this family. Here is the ptr
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1880798
> 
> If so...where can I sign up again? Thanks!



I'm not positive but I think Shannon may be working through the families based on their travel dates. That seems to be how things are going based on the families that have been posted so far. I think if we aim for about 2 months before the travel date, we'll be doing good. I have no idea how many Wish trip PTR are started but hopefully we'll be able to do as many as possible. Of course some people may buy/make sets far in advance so by the time we'd contact them, their needs are already met but maybe for them we could do send pixie dust.  



teresajoy said:


> I don't usually use pins either, especially if I'm doing a YCMT pattern, I either put something on it, or just hold it down with my hand. And, hope I don't cut myself with the rotary cutter!



I'm not brave enough to try to use my rotary cutter for anything but straight cuts. I really should try it sometime on inexpensive fabric... but we get back to the blood all over the fabric concern.


----------



## glorib

sheridee32 said:


> this is the latest thing i have made i bought the fabric from a girl in china i think it is actually what you make sheets out of but it washed great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie is the front and mickey is the back it is for dgd we go in sept.




Super cute!  Love that fabric - so fun!



candicenicole19 said:


> OKay so I finally finished this dress set!  It is not Disney but I still wanted to share!  Again, Lots of Pictures!  SORRY!  Olivia just loves this outfit ( I think it is the fingerless glove really) and even asked if she was a Coll big girl now!  lol.  Then of course asked if I was gonna put her in my puter!  lol, She is a trip!



Such a fun set!


----------



## teresajoy

candicenicole19 said:


> OKay so I finally finished this dress set!  It is not Disney but I still wanted to share!  Again, Lots of Pictures!  SORRY!  Olivia just loves this outfit ( I think it is the fingerless glove really) and even asked if she was a Coll big girl now!  lol.  Then of course asked if I was gonna put her in my puter!  lol, She is a trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AND GUESS WHAT????????????????????????????
> 
> We meet with Zoes wish granters on Monday at 6:30!  She is just tickled!  Now to find the birth Certs, Custody papers (For Zoe) and make copies of our ID's!  YIKES!*
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Cute set!! I just love how your daughter's personality comes through in all your pictures! 

Oh, how exciting about your Wish trip!!!!!!! When do you find out your dates? I'm excited for you!!! 



LisaZoe said:


> I'm not brave enough to try to use my rotary cutter for anything but straight cuts. I really should try it sometime on inexpensive fabric... but we get back to the blood all over the fabric concern.



Knowing you Lisa, you would find a way to work the blood stain into the design and stil make it look fantastic!!!  


You know what I just realized?????? I finished my next installment of my trip report yesterday and forgot to post it!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

*I updated my Trip Report, it's the day we meet Cindee, Morgan, Jord AND take a DVC tour!!!!! *


----------



## Flea

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I have this same machine and find it hard to shir with it too. The drop in bobbin seems to unwind to no tension at all, or I can't get the elastic thread to come up to the surface.  I decided that this machine is GREAT for everything else but shirring. I use one of my old machines for that and have no problems at all with it then.




I'm not sure if someone's responded yet (making my way through the posts) but I have the Australasian version of this machine and took ages to figure out shirring but it can be done. 

I wind my bobbin on the machine (too lazy to do it by hand) and then don't use the guide on the machine when you put in the bobbin - manually guide the shirring elastic through the bobbin case. The first couple of times I took the bobbin case out (you need to remove the clear bobbin cover and the grey plastic outer to do this) but it gave me a feel for what I was doing. I can do it now by feel 

I hope that helps someone. I can take pictures if someone needs them.


----------



## snubie

MouseTriper said:


> *HELP ME PLEASE!!!!*
> 
> I have CarlaC's portrait peasant top pattern and I am already confused.  Sad thing is, I haven't even started.  For those of you who have made this, maybe you can help me.
> 
> If I don't want it to be a dress and I just want it to be a regular size top do I just add entra length to the bodice???  Or do I have to do the "hemmed skirt" part???  That is the area I am confused on. LOL.  I know it doesn't take much to confuse me.  Basically I just want to make a long sleeved black peasant top with no ruffles....a shirt I can put under jumpers and that kind of thing.
> 
> ANY advice at all would be greatly appreciated...pics would be even better too.
> 
> THANKS my friends!!!!!
> Beth





jham said:


> Hey Beth, I've made this pattern a bajillion times in all sorts of ways.  For a plain peasant top you just want to lengthen it, but I would angle it out and make it a little a-line so it's not too snug.  If you do the hemmed skirt you get a really cute empire waist baby-doll style top.  (like Lily's Cinderella zuma outfit that I'm too lazy to go find a picture of)


I do exactly as Jeanne stated and it comes out great.  I also shirr the sleeves rather than insert an elastic casing.



sheridee32 said:


> this is the latest thing i have made i bought the fabric from a girl in china i think it is actually what you make sheets out of but it washed great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie is the front and mickey is the back it is for dgd we go in sept.



This is very cute.


----------



## Stephres

LisaZoe said:


>



Beautiful! I am not ready to think about Christmas yet.



candicenicole19 said:


>



Cute set! Very punk! Congratulations about the wish thing!


----------



## minnie2

karebear1 said:


> OK guys- I have a bout 2 minutes to post something here- and I've wanted to share it for a while, but never got around to it. I actually made this little book for my daughter for Mother's Day. It's  about the birth of her 1st baby- Henry. I called it Henry Happens. Each page shows pictures from the beginning of labor, to the birth of our sweet little Henry. I won't make you suffer through all the pages, but will show the 1st just so you can get the jest of what the book was like.   I used my Cricut to do it- I LOVE THAT MACHINE!
> 
> I'm thinking about doing these as baby gifts for friends. Would you guys enjoy getting one of these if it said something like "Baby" instead of the child's name? I could use the child's name if I knew it, but if I didn't would "Baby" be ok?? Of course, I'd leave put the wording on the pages, but leave places for them to put pictures of their little ones in. I don't know- What do you think???


   LOVE IT!  I think any new mom or old mom  would love it!  You could even do it with special highlight pages for 1st yr milestones.  


lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!  Here's the camper stitch:


Cute stitch.  What would it be used for?  I have so many new stitches on my new machine and I have no clue what to use most of them for!  



sheridee32 said:


> this is the latest thing i have made i bought the fabric from a girl in china i think it is actually what you make sheets out of but it washed great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie is the front and mickey is the back it is for dgd we go in sept.


Love the fabric!  



LisaZoe said:


> You can definitely just extend the length to get a nice peasant top to wear under jumpers. I like to have mine flare just a little so I tapper the side seam out from the underarm to the hem. I'd say an inch or two on each side would be plenty.
> 
> I also like to add a ruffle at the hem so it can be worn with pants on it's own. Here's an example of a peasant top I made to be worn under a dress and with just pants (I didn't use the CarlaC pattern but it would work the same, I'm sure.)


 I LOVE that!  ?  I just bought  a Butterick short sleeved peasant blouse pattern.  Which I a in the middle of making.  How hard would it be to extend the sleeves and make it a long sleeve pattern or should I just wait until the patterns are on sale and look for a long sleeved one?

This is what the pattern looks like
http://www.butterick.com/item/B4118.htm

 While I was looking for this pattern on line I found this about shirring.  I have no clue if it is in the bookmarks or how good it is it just struck me since alot of you were asking about shirring. I can't even attempt that yet! http://portabellopixie.typepad.com/portabellopixie/files/full_shir_madness_tutorial.pdf

 Please let me know if it is any good one day I will def try it!


----------



## kimmylaj

candicenicole19 said:


> OKay so I finally finished this dress set!  It is not Disney but I still wanted to share!  Again, Lots of Pictures!  SORRY!  Olivia just loves this outfit ( I think it is the fingerless glove really) and even asked if she was a Coll big girl now!  lol.  Then of course asked if I was gonna put her in my puter!  lol, She is a trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AND GUESS WHAT????????????????????????????
> 
> We meet with Zoes wish granters on Monday at 6:30!  She is just tickled!  Now to find the birth Certs, Custody papers (For Zoe) and make copies of our ID's!  YIKES!*
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



i love love love this. it is amazing. and yeah for me i made the repost pics small


----------



## Clutterbug

spongemommie05 said:


> and just because!
> Khrystian is growing his hair out right now and at this stage it is driving me crazy  it looks like he has not touched it in weeks



They all look great and Jayedyn is so pretty in her new outfit!




kimmylaj said:


> okay so i have a few new things, i have been trying to applique a few things, and havent quite gotten the hang of it, but my kids are happy with them so thats okay by me.
> animal kingdom set



Cute!  I think you are doing a wonderful job on your appliques.  I especially love the mermaid and the Minnie outfits.




ncmomof2 said:


>



You are doing such a great job with all your tops and dresses.  I think your applique looks super for your first time.  It really does take trail and error to find out what works best for you.  Every machine/fabric is diffrerent too.




PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I have this same machine and find it hard to shir with it too. The drop in bobbin seems to unwind to no tension at all, or I can't get the elastic thread to come up to the surface.  I decided that this machine is GREAT for everything else but shirring. I use one of my old machines for that and have no problems at all with it then.



I have the same problem with mine.  I try to feed my bobbin/elastic thread up through before I clip off the end - if that makes any sense.  It's also a pain to start and stop your rows because then you lose the tension.  I'm going to try winding the bobbin with the machine and see if that helps.




karebear1 said:


>



That's beautiful Karen!  I've seen a bunch of these on my scrapping sites (names, BABY, FAMILY, 2007, etc) and they are always a hit with recipients.  



lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!  Here's the camper stitch:



I love that stitch!  I'm making new curtains for our pop-up and that would be so cute on the hem!

I also LOVE the mickey bowling shirt you posted a while back.  



sheridee32 said:


> this is the latest thing i have made i bought the fabric from a girl in china i think it is actually what you make sheets out of but it washed great.



What cute fabric!  You used it perfectly too.


----------



## kimmylaj

okay teresajoy since you asked  here is my mimi meatball in her mermaid outfit big
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
notice i still havent trimmed the loose threads ( on any of my outfits)


----------



## Clutterbug

minnie2 said:


> I just bought  a Butterick short sleeved peasant blouse pattern.  Which I a in the middle of making.  How hard would it be to extend the sleeves and make it a long sleeve pattern or should I just wait until the patterns are on sale and look for a long sleeved one?
> 
> This is what the pattern looks like
> http://www.butterick.com/item/B4118.htm
> 
> While I was looking for this pattern on line I found this about shirring.  I have no clue if it is in the bookmarks or how good it is it just struck me since alot of you were asking about shirring. I can't even attempt that yet! http://portabellopixie.typepad.com/portabellopixie/files/full_shir_madness_tutorial.pdf
> 
> Please let me know if it is any good one day I will def try it!



I think you would be fine to just extend the sleeves on that pattern.  I might just angle them out a tad to make sure they aren't too tight around the elbows.   

I followed that same link to Sandi's tutorial and while I haven't tried her method, I got hooked on her blog.  It's so full of yummy sewing goodness.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

spongemommie05 said:


> Wow ! hang in there that is alot to deal with at a time
> 
> Okay here is Jayedyn in her 1st day of school outfit. she is in the 2nd grade now and still loves her customs



Beautiful outfit, and so is Jayedyn!  Wow..school starts early for you guys...my dd starts kindy on 8/25, and my ds doesn't start preschool until after labor day.



Camping Griswalds said:


>



I love these outfit!



Clutterbug said:


>



What a great outfit!  I love it.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> He had an x-ray at the hospital on Friday then the x-rays were sent to an ortopedic (sp?) specialist yesterday, he said we could do an MRI if we wanted, but he could tell from the swelling and location that this was the problem.  I took his word and after he explained what it was to me I had to agree with him because he was still hurting since last Wednesday.  If yours is still hurting I would pressure your doctor, because the more I read about growth plate fractures, they have to be treated within 10 days I think.



THanks..and hope your Timmy feels better soon!  He started using his hand yesterday afternoon...and hasn't complained ever since, so I think he's OK.    



CastleCreations said:


>



Wow you have been busy!  We plan on staying at POP during our next trip and can't wait to decorate the windows!  



ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been posted!  This is what I worked on yesterday.  It is for our meal at the Playhouse Disney character meal.



Love the Einstein outfit...I made my dd a dress out of that same fabric for Playhouse disney lunch, and she got a lot of attention from Leo and June!  Your mickey mouse applique looks great too!



karebear1 said:


>



I love it, and what a great gift!!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

kimmylaj said:


> notice i still havent trimmed the loose threads ( on any of my outfits)



Love the Ariel outfit!!!!


----------



## Twins+2more

karebear1 said:


> OK guys- I have a bout 2 minutes to post something here- and I've wanted to share it for a while, but never got around to it. I actually made this little book for my daughter for Mother's Day. It's  about the birth of her 1st baby- Henry. I called it Henry Happens. Each page shows pictures from the beginning of labor, to the birth of our sweet little Henry. I won't make you suffer through all the pages, but will show the 1st just so you can get the jest of what the book was like.   I used my Cricut to do it- I LOVE THAT MACHINE!
> 
> I'm thinking about doing these as baby gifts for friends. Would you guys enjoy getting one of these if it said something like "Baby" instead of the child's name? I could use the child's name if I knew it, but if I didn't would "Baby" be ok?? Of course, I'd leave put the wording on the pages, but leave places for them to put pictures of their little ones in. I don't know- What do you think???


OH NO YOU JUST DIDN'T    You aren't going to share the whole book with us?  Shame on you!

Of course you could use BABY instead .. that would make an awsome gift.  Or DAD, MOM, GRANDMA, DISNEY, GRADUATION, PARTY, ...... I see those on ebay and they sell pretty well.  I would love to learn how to make one, but then again I don't have a circut.  POOR ME!   

Really, I say yes, make it they will love it  











[/QUOTE]


----------



## Clutterbug

Who else was looking for larger sized patterns at YCMT?  I was just reading my latest newsletter and they have a new tween/teen section!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Cherlynn25 said:


> i am going to try machine winding the bobbin. Heather what do you have the tension set at? also think i need to do  the steam trick. i just wasnt bunching.
> thanks for the help


I'm not sure, it's been a long time since I've shirred!  I'd check it for you, but I'm not feeling too good today.



karebear1 said:


>


That's FANTASTIC Karen!!!



sheridee32 said:


>


This is SOO cute!!



twob4him said:


> That interpreted means its absolutely *amazing and incredible*! Hey....another idea would be "d-i-s-n-e-y"  ...  [/COLOR[/[/SIZE]


You know, Cathy. You COULD have put 3 more smileys in that post!  I know, I counted!  



candicenicole19 said:


>


I love this outfit!! It's so different and cute!  Love the Michael Jackson-ish one glove!  
How exciting about your wish trip!! We need details, so keep us informed!!



LisaZoe said:


> I'm not brave enough to try to use my rotary cutter for anything but straight cuts. I really should try it sometime on inexpensive fabric... but we get back to the blood all over the fabric concern.


 One tip for using a rotary that you probably already know, but it might help someone else- make sure to use a self-healing mat!!  My grandma gave me her old quilting mat and it's huge.  So, I had been using that.  I thought my rotary cutter wasn't working very well because it kept skipping and stuff. Then, I used it on my smaller, self healing mat and it worked great!  Now I need to get a huge self-healing mat!



teresajoy said:


> Knowing you Lisa, you would find a way to work the blood stain into the design and stil make it look fantastic!!!


  How true!


minnie2 said:


> Cute stitch.  What would it be used for?  I have so many new stitches on my new machine and I have no clue what to use most of them for!


I love to use the decorative stitches in place of topstitching, or on the hem of outfits I make.  It makes the hem stronger because there are more stitches. Plus, it's really cute and adds personality!  It also hides the fact that the stitching might not be perfectly straight.   



kimmylaj said:


> i love love love this. it is amazing. and yeah for me i made the repost pics small


You rock!!! 



kimmylaj said:


> okay teresajoy since you asked  here is my mimi meatball in her mermaid outfit big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> notice i still havent trimmed the loose threads ( on any of my outfits)


LOVE it still!  I wanted to ask for bigger pictures, too.  But, I'm afraid I'm already looked upon as the "picture size police" around here!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kimmylaj said:


> okay teresajoy since you asked  here is my mimi meatball in her mermaid outfit big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> notice i still havent trimmed the loose threads ( on any of my outfits)


This is really really cute. If you don't mind I think that I would like to CASE it for Jenna. She has been asking me for another Ariel outfit. She would love this one.


----------



## LisaZoe

Stephres said:


> Beautiful! I am not ready to think about Christmas yet.



That was from 2 years ago. I am trying to think ahead for Christmas so I pulled my Christmas prints out and put them where I can see them when I'm in bed. I also ordered some prints from Hancocks of Paducah that were on clearance. They are really cute prints online so I hope I like them as much when I get them.  I also scored (IMO) last week when Zoe and I stopped at our local quilt shop. They had several of the Michael Miller retro Christmas coordinates marked down to $5 per yard. I'd already bought some of MM's new Christmas prints that are basically the same colors so I thought these coordinates will work well with them.



minnie2 said:


> I just bought  a Butterick short sleeved peasant blouse pattern.  Which I a in the middle of making.  How hard would it be to extend the sleeves and make it a long sleeve pattern or should I just wait until the patterns are on sale and look for a long sleeved one?
> 
> This is what the pattern looks like
> http://www.butterick.com/item/B4118.htm!



I think you could easily extend the sleeves. What I do is go straight from the underarm. I add 2-3 inches to the sleeve length so it will puff out at the wrist. I like to use elastic shirring at the wrist so there's a cute little "ruffle" plus the sleeves can more easily be pushed up out of the way at meals. Usually 2 rows is enough to keep it pulled in without being too tight.



HeatherSue said:


> One tip for using a rotary that you probably already know, but it might help someone else- make sure to use a self-healing mat!!  My grandma gave me her old quilting mat and it's huge.  So, I had been using that.  I thought my rotary cutter wasn't working very well because it kept skipping and stuff. Then, I used it on my smaller, self healing mat and it worked great!  Now I need to get a huge self-healing mat!



That's another reason I don't use my rotary cutter much - I don't have a very big cutting mat. The one I have isn't self-healing either. In fact, I should toss it because I've cut through it in at least one spot. I need to keep it a little longer since I have to make a baby quilt for my niece's shower this weekend. I guess I better get going on that.


----------



## annacp

MouseTriper said:


> *HELP ME PLEASE!!!!*
> 
> I have CarlaC's portrait peasant top pattern and I am already confused.  Sad thing is, I haven't even started.  For those of you who have made this, maybe you can help me.
> 
> If I don't want it to be a dress and I just want it to be a regular size top do I just add entra length to the bodice???  Or do I have to do the "hemmed skirt" part???  That is the area I am confused on. LOL.  I know it doesn't take much to confuse me.  Basically I just want to make a long sleeved black peasant top with no ruffles....a shirt I can put under jumpers and that kind of thing.
> 
> ANY advice at all would be greatly appreciated...pics would be even better too.
> 
> THANKS my friends!!!!!
> Beth



I've made it without the hemmed skirt part several times. I used a full width of material in the total length that I wanted. Of course the first one was too short and I had to add a ruffle, so you may want to err on the longer side because you can always trim it down later. Run a seam to make the width of fabric into a tube, then press the fabric so that the seam is down the middle back. Now you align the armhole pieces with the side and draw on the neck curve. I had to extend that part I believe because the pattern uses a narrower piece at the top, but it's easy to just sketch along the curve once you have both armholes drawn on. 

It is fine on my size 6, not chubby DD, but YMMV. 

Here's an (oddly cropped) photo of one of the tops:


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

candicenicole19 said:


> Alright I have to share this dress set i just finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candice



Oh I love it...I love Nightmare Before Xmas



karebear1 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. I had a friend pass away over the weekend and I've been pretty busy helping etc. This is the guy that we held the fund raiser for 10 days ago. On top of that I've started another round of Dr.'s appointments (about 7 appts. in 10 days) , so I'm a purrrrrrrty  busy girl.
> MISS YOU ALL!



Oh no.  I'm sorry sorry.  I hope you are okay



pixiedust_in_ak said:


> Their sweatshirt and parka



Love the Mickey Poncho



karebear1 said:


>



Love it...would love getting one!



annacp said:


> Here's an (oddly cropped) photo of one of the tops:



Cute.  Love the octopus!!!


Well Ladies...I'm back from Maine.  We had a great time minus one issue.  Aisling got a headache that has now lasted 3 days.  (she's gotten a couple in the past few weeks).  BUT now she's getting sick with them and seems to have some kind of motion sickness associated with it.  SOOO we are home early for an appt at the Pedi!  Wish me luck.  I really hope the poor thing isn't getting migraines.


----------



## Clared

karebear1 said:


>



  

If you ever decide to sell these, you'll be getting an order from me!!!


----------



## budbeerlady

Twins+2more said:


> OH NO YOU JUST DIDN'T    You aren't going to share the whole book with us?  Shame on you!
> 
> Of course you could use BABY instead .. that would make an awsome gift.  Or DAD, MOM, GRANDMA, DISNEY, GRADUATION, PARTY, ...... I see those on ebay and they sell pretty well.  I would love to learn how to make one, but then again I don't have a circut.  POOR ME!
> 
> Really, I say yes, make it they will love it


[/QUOTE]


That is such an awesome book!


----------



## kimmylaj

Tinka_Belle said:


> This is really really cute. If you don't mind I think that I would like to CASE it for Jenna. She has been asking me for another Ariel outfit. She would love this one.



i would be honored. as a matter of fact i am dancing around the house right now, my husband is laughing at me saying what do you mean someone wants to case it.  husbands!


----------



## lovesdumbo

sheridee32 said:


> this is the latest thing i have made i bought the fabric from a girl in china i think it is actually what you make sheets out of but it washed great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie is the front and mickey is the back it is for dgd we go in sept.


So cute!  LOVE that fabric and love how that style shows it off!



candicenicole19 said:


> OKay so I finally finished this dress set!  It is not Disney but I still wanted to share!  Again, Lots of Pictures!  SORRY!  Olivia just loves this outfit ( I think it is the fingerless glove really) and even asked if she was a Coll big girl now!  lol.  Then of course asked if I was gonna put her in my puter!  lol, She is a trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AND GUESS WHAT????????????????????????????
> 
> We meet with Zoes wish granters on Monday at 6:30!  She is just tickled!  Now to find the birth Certs, Custody papers (For Zoe) and make copies of our ID's!  YIKES!*
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


So cute!!!!!    for your MAW trip!



Clutterbug said:


> I love that stitch!  I'm making new curtains for our pop-up and that would be so cute on the hem!
> 
> I also LOVE the mickey bowling shirt you posted a while back.


Thanks!  That would awesome for your curtains!  You need to buy a Husqvarna/Viking Saphire sewing machine so you make those curtains! 



kimmylaj said:


> okay teresajoy since you asked  here is my mimi meatball in her mermaid outfit big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> notice i still havent trimmed the loose threads ( on any of my outfits)


SO darling!!!!



Twins+2more said:


> Of course you could use BABY instead .. that would make an awsome gift.  Or DAD, MOM, GRANDMA, DISNEY, GRADUATION, PARTY, ...... I see those on ebay and they sell pretty well.  I would love to learn how to make one, but then again I don't have a circut.  POOR ME!


OR.....DISNEY. 



annacp said:


> I've made it without the hemmed skirt part several times. I used a full width of material in the total length that I wanted. Of course the first one was too short and I had to add a ruffle, so you may want to err on the longer side because you can always trim it down later. Run a seam to make the width of fabric into a tube, then press the fabric so that the seam is down the middle back. Now you align the armhole pieces with the side and draw on the neck curve. I had to extend that part I believe because the pattern uses a narrower piece at the top, but it's easy to just sketch along the curve once you have both armholes drawn on.
> 
> It is fine on my size 6, not chubby DD, but YMMV.
> 
> Here's an (oddly cropped) photo of one of the tops:


Love that!  I'll have to try without the skirt!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Well Ladies...I'm back from Maine.  We had a great time minus one issue.  Aisling got a headache that has now lasted 3 days.  (she's gotten a couple in the past few weeks).  BUT now she's getting sick with them and seems to have some kind of motion sickness associated with it.  SOOO we are home early for an appt at the Pedi!  Wish me luck.  I really hope the poor thing isn't getting migraines.


Welcome home!  Hope you DD is OK and can find quick relief!  

Something is going around here on the south shore-my DS(7) had a temp of 104 Monday night, was fine Tue morning, 101 Tues afternoon, 102.6 Tues night and fine again this morning.  We've heard from others that its going around.  If my others are going to get it they better hurry up and get over it as we leave for Disney in 2 weeks!


----------



## Marianne0310

Hi Everyone,

Is there a pattern that I can purchase to sew fur cuffs?

Thanks,
Marianne


----------



## HeatherSue

annacp said:


> It is fine on my size 6, not chubby DD, but YMMV.
> 
> Here's an (oddly cropped) photo of one of the tops:


Love the octopus!!! 

I have to know what YMMV means! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Love it...would love getting one!
> Well Ladies...I'm back from Maine.  We had a great time minus one issue.  Aisling got a headache that has now lasted 3 days.  (she's gotten a couple in the past few weeks).  BUT now she's getting sick with them and seems to have some kind of motion sickness associated with it.  SOOO we are home early for an appt at the Pedi!  Wish me luck.  I really hope the poor thing isn't getting migraines.


Poor baby!  I hope it's not migraines. Those are so miserable and she's so young to start having them!



kimmylaj said:


> i would be honored. as a matter of fact i am dancing around the house right now, my husband is laughing at me saying what do you mean someone wants to case it.  husbands!


You are SO cute!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Marianne0310 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is there a pattern that I can purchase to sew fur cuffs?
> 
> Thanks,
> Marianne



I just looked in the bookmarks for you and I can only find tutorials on how to knit them.  Have you looked on youcanmakethis.com?


----------



## ~*~Michelle~*~

>



I love this!


----------



## karebear1

Twins+2more said:


> OH NO YOU JUST DIDN'T    You aren't going to share the whole book with us?  Shame on you!



I'd be happy to share the whole book, it's just that I'd have to black out any faces in the pics If I posted them. I didn't think you all would wanna see a bunch of swirly faces. If you don't care and just wanna get an idea of what's in the rest of the book, just let me know- I'll go to work and post the rest.




Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Well Ladies...I'm back from Maine.  We had a great time minus one issue.  Aisling got a headache that has now lasted 3 days.  (she's gotten a couple in the past few weeks).  BUT now she's getting sick with them and seems to have some kind of motion sickness associated with it.  SOOO we are home early for an appt at the Pedi!  Wish me luck.  I really hope the poor thing isn't getting migraines.



Hope everything turns out ok at the Dr.'s appointment!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

lovesdumbo said:


> Something is going around here on the south shore-my DS(7) had a temp of 104 Monday night, was fine Tue morning, 101 Tues afternoon, 102.6 Tues night and fine again this morning.  We've heard from others that its going around.  If my others are going to get it they better hurry up and get over it as we leave for Disney in 2 weeks!





HeatherSue said:


> Poor baby!  I hope it's not migraines. Those are so miserable and she's so young to start having them!





karebear1 said:


> Hope everything turns out ok at the Dr.'s appointment!




Thanks everyone.  The dr wants to rule out the virus that is going around before doing any further testing.  Anyone else think that they tell you that it's a virus just so you don't feel like you are wasting your copay???  He told me to give her Mylanta to coat her stomach before driving anywhere .  Never heard of that one.  Oh well.  Here's hoping that it's just a virus.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I just had to share my great news....

I got a promotion!  A nice little raise, more hours and a manager type position..!    

thanks for all the positive vibes!


----------



## karebear1

mommyof2princesses said:


> I just had to share my great news....
> 
> I got a promotion!  A nice little raise, more hours and a manager type position..!
> 
> thanks for all the positive vibes!



CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU!! WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## glorib

mommyof2princesses said:


> I just had to share my great news....
> 
> I got a promotion!  A nice little raise, more hours and a manager type position..!
> 
> thanks for all the positive vibes!




Hooray!  Congratulations!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kimmylaj said:


> i would be honored. as a matter of fact i am dancing around the house right now, my husband is laughing at me saying what do you mean someone wants to case it. husbands!


I get excited when I get CASED too. I haven't been CASED in a while though.


----------



## princessmom29

mommyof2princesses said:


> I just had to share my great news....
> 
> I got a promotion!  A nice little raise, more hours and a manager type position..!
> 
> thanks for all the positive vibes!



YEA!!!! GO YOU!!!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Well Ladies...I'm back from Maine.  We had a great time minus one issue.  Aisling got a headache that has now lasted 3 days.  (she's gotten a couple in the past few weeks).  BUT now she's getting sick with them and seems to have some kind of motion sickness associated with it.  SOOO we are home early for an appt at the Pedi!  Wish me luck.  I really hope the poor thing isn't getting migraines.



Sounds like Sinus. I've been like that all week. It's not passing, so I've got to break down and go to the Dr. to get something. I've had headaches, and very very minor face pressure. But the dizzy spells, or off balance is what is getting to me. When I move around, I get sick to my stomach. So much for being on vacation. I planned on getting tons of sewing done for Vacation plus a Give outfit.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I finally have some finished projects to share!  Finished dh's shirt this morning, but the others have been done for about a week or 2...

First, Sara Beth in her Minnie Mouse dress.  I was thinking of adding a little embroidered minnie mouse near the bottom on the red/white part...what do ya think?  Or a daisy near the top?













Here is Ashley in her top that is part of our family matching set.





And dh and me....don't mind me...I didn't wash my hair today and walked a few city blocks...tell more later!!! And dh likes to make funny faces for the camera!








i know I resized them, but they look huge...sorry!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mommyof2princesses said:


> I just had to share my great news....
> 
> I got a promotion!  A nice little raise, more hours and a manager type position..!
> 
> thanks for all the positive vibes!



    

 Great news!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally have some finished projects to share! Finished dh's shirt this morning, but the others have been done for about a week or 2...
> 
> First, Sara Beth in her Minnie Mouse dress. I was thinking of adding a little embroidered minnie mouse near the bottom on the red/white part...what do ya think? Or a daisy near the top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Ashley in her top that is part of our family matching set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dh and me....don't mind me...I didn't wash my hair today and walked a few city blocks...tell more later!!! And dh likes to make funny faces for the camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know I resized them, but they look huge...sorry!


Those all look great. I think that a Mickey applique would be cute on the dress.


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> You know, Cathy. You COULD have put 3 more smileys in that post!  I know, I counted!



 Just wanna see if anyone is payin attention!  

******************************************************


That's it today ladies....only 2 pages???....are you all ok?????  


Well, the girls and I trecked up to the mall today....we only go once or twice a year tops to this particular mall mostly cause they have a Disney store. We got the little ones their school lunch boxes (on sale). The CM there was so nice. We also pre-ordered Camp Rock and Sleeping Beauty and got cool prizes.....lithographs and folders for free.   I did ask about AP purchase there and at first the CM said you couldn't and then I found the display with the AP cards on them...then the CM said...I had no idea they were there! Wow! See I knew us disers know more than some of the CM's.  I also spent about 20 min talking to a guy at the video store about Disney...he was wearing a lanyard full of Disney pins and I joked around about pin trading! Am I rambling here? Sorry...our last stop was Joann's for some back to school fabric...it was on sale for $5 (normal 7)...not much savings but ok.


----------



## annacp

HeatherSue said:


> Love the octopus!!!
> 
> I have to know what YMMV means!



Sorry--Your Mileage May Vary 

The octopus is from Sewing for Sarah (add the .com)--love her stuff! It stitches out so well. She has good introductory deals and specials if you sign up for her mailing list.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mommyof2princesses said:


> I just had to share my great news....
> 
> I got a promotion!  A nice little raise, more hours and a manager type position..!
> 
> thanks for all the positive vibes!


Congrats!!!!!   


I hope "manager type" doesn't mean you'll get all the work without formal manager benefits.




SallyfromDE said:


> Sounds like Sinus. I've been like that all week. It's not passing, so I've got to break down and go to the Dr. to get something. I've had headaches, and very very minor face pressure. But the dizzy spells, or off balance is what is getting to me. When I move around, I get sick to my stomach. So much for being on vacation. I planned on getting tons of sewing done for Vacation plus a Give outfit.


Not fun!  Hope you're feeling better soon. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally have some finished projects to share!  Finished dh's shirt this morning, but the others have been done for about a week or 2...
> 
> First, Sara Beth in her Minnie Mouse dress.  I was thinking of adding a little embroidered minnie mouse near the bottom on the red/white part...what do ya think?  Or a daisy near the top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Ashley in her top that is part of our family matching set.


Cute Minnie dress!  LOVE your Mickey tops!  LOVE yours!  I wish I was brave enough to try to make something for me.



twob4him said:


> I did ask about AP purchase there and at first the CM said you couldn't and then I found the display with the AP cards on them...then the CM said...I had no idea they were there! Wow!


I did this and it worked well for me.....

I bought a ticket with savings from undercovertourist for my DD(5) for our May trip.  I bought her a park hopping 7 day expire ticket.  I think I saved over $20 on it.  I also bought my DD(9) and DH the same tickets for our August trip so I saved about $60 in total.

I used that ticket on our first day of our trip then the next day I upgraded the ticket to an annual pass.  Once you use the ticket they will give you the current "face value" of the ticket rather than what you paid for it.  

They say ticket prices will go up this week or next.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Have you guys seen the patchwork bucket hat on ycmt?  I made the XS size 0-6 months for my coworker's shower tomorrow to match the bib and burp cloth I already made her.  It is so cute!  I'll take photos in the morning.  I can't wait to make one in the XL 5-12 years.  I thinking that one will be much easier.  I need one to match every outfit now.


----------



## teresajoy

kimmylaj said:


> okay teresajoy since you asked  here is my mimi meatball in her mermaid outfit big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> notice i still havent trimmed the loose threads ( on any of my outfits)


Thank you so much!!! I love to really be able to see the outfits!! This is just so adorable!!! As is your daughter!!!! 


Tinka_Belle said:


> This is really really cute. If you don't mind I think that I would like to CASE it for Jenna. She has been asking me for another Ariel outfit. She would love this one.


I was thinking that I might like to CASE that for Lydia too! 



annacp said:


> Here's an (oddly cropped) photo of one of the tops:


That is so cute!! 




Marianne0310 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is there a pattern that I can purchase to sew fur cuffs?
> 
> Thanks,
> Marianne



We discussed this on here last winter. We thought maybe cutting fake fur into a strip and maybe lining it and then puttting buttons and buttonholes on it would work, or making a casing on the top and bottom and putting elastic in.  

There are crochet and knit ones in the bookmarks. 




mommyof2princesses said:


> I just had to share my great news....
> 
> I got a promotion!  A nice little raise, more hours and a manager type position..!
> 
> thanks for all the positive vibes!


YEAH!!!! Congratulations!!


Tinka_Belle said:


> I get excited when I get CASED too. I haven't been CASED in a while though.


I've been CASED once, but Tifani, has been CASED many times, as she let me know, just to rub it in, I think! (Just joking with yah T.! )



mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally have some finished projects to share!  Finished dh's shirt this morning, but the others have been done for about a week or 2...
> 
> First, Sara Beth in her Minnie Mouse dress.  I was thinking of adding a little embroidered minnie mouse near the bottom on the red/white part...what do ya think?  Or a daisy near the top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know I resized them, but they look huge...sorry!


I think a daisy would be really cute!!!

I was going to ask you why the pictures of you and your husband were so tiny, but I see you kept resizing them! For some reason, when the person resizes, or turns them in the Photobucket account, it doesn't show up on their comuter right away as looking smaller. As long as they shrunk in your Photobucket account, they will appear small here. 


Wow!! That is the slowest day we've had in a LOOONG time!!! What's up everybody??


----------



## mommyof2princesses

teresajoy said:


> I think a daisy would be really cute!!!
> 
> I was going to ask you why the pictures of you and your husband were so tiny, but I see you kept resizing them! For some reason, when the person resizes, or turns them in the Photobucket account, it doesn't show up on their comuter right away as looking smaller. As long as they shrunk in your Photobucket account, they will appear small here.
> 
> 
> Wow!! That is the slowest day we've had in a LOOONG time!!! What's up everybody??



The picture of me is smaller because I hate how I look in it....I was sweaty and well, I need to drop a few pounds....  Then I think I resized dh's pic too!  I have had a busy week!

And I am really glad we had a slow day for me to catch up somewhat!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I am off to CASE the Mermaid outfit that was posted today. I'm a little intimidated by the applique so I might have to do something a little different for that part.


----------



## teresajoy

Tinka_Belle said:


> I am off to CASE the Mermaid outfit that was posted today. I'm a little intimidated by the applique so I might have to do something a little different for that part.


You are fast Crystal!!!


----------



## karamat

CastleCreations said:


> Hi All, I went to print up more door signs today...I'm obsessed! This is it. I sware...do you think I have enough?
> And this is the saddest picture of all....



I love the sad Mickey... that's the way I always feel at the end of my vacations!



karebear1 said:


>



OMG!! LOVE IT!!  I have been wanting to make one of these word books.  Of course I'd have to buy the blank book.  I've read about making them with the cricut, but considering mine has not been out of the box since I bought it a couple of months ago, I don't think I'll be making one anytime soon!


----------



## princesskayla

mommyof2princesses said:


> I just had to share my great news....
> 
> I got a promotion!  A nice little raise, more hours and a manager type position..!
> 
> thanks for all the positive vibes!



Congrats!!! Does this mean you don't have to worry about tickets to DW?    

Okay, this is what I have been doing today. It is the first of many outfits for Disneyworld in Sept. It is a little longer than I wanted, but I do not want to redo it so I will live. The bad thing about this skirt is that it is so heavy. This one did not take as long as the first one like it did. Sorry the pictures are not great. 






Twirl factor:





Daughter playing:




She didn't want to take it off to go to sleep.


----------



## MegaWoman

Just came back from a little cross-border shopping trip.  DH took the day off since he has to work all weekend (and it's a long weekend too)  Went to Joann's and bought several metres of Star Wars flannel and Tinkerbell flannel for comfy pants for camping, Wall-E & Buzz fabric for shorts and pre-shirred Minnie and Princess for sundresses!  I officially love Joann's!      
Oh, and we also went to Toys'r'Us for the kids to spend some birthday money, and Target for all sorts of other stuff.  And we didn't have to pay any duty or taxes.  Great Day!  I'll post pics tomorrow - it's all in the washing machine right now


----------



## MegaWoman

karebear1 said:


>



   You are the Goddess of Wonderful!


----------



## candicenicole19

I was MIA today!  Trying to get everything in order for our meeting with MAW on Monday!  I have to order all new birth certs!  I cant find tehm ANYWHERE!  And I have no custody papers on Zoe so I have to find a 9 year old court case number and try to look it up that way at the court house!  Wish me luck that I am able to get it all done by Monday!

I have lots of pictures to share tomorrow!  Old projects I am finally getting back to and finishing!

NIght!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

candicenicole19 said:


> I was MIA today! Trying to get everything in order for our meeting with MAW on Monday! I have to order all new birth certs! I cant find tehm ANYWHERE! And I have no custody papers on Zoe so I have to find a 9 year old court case number and try to look it up that way at the court house! Wish me luck that I am able to get it all done by Monday!
> 
> I have lots of pictures to share tomorrow! Old projects I am finally getting back to and finishing!
> 
> NIght!


Good luck Candice!  Can't wait to see what you have been up to!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

princesskayla said:


> Congrats!!! Does this mean you don't have to worry about tickets to DW?
> 
> Okay, this is what I have been doing today. It is the first of many outfits for Disneyworld in Sept. It is a little longer than I wanted, but I do not want to redo it so I will live. The bad thing about this skirt is that it is so heavy. This one did not take as long as the first one like it did. Sorry the pictures are not great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter playing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't want to take it off to go to sleep.


That turned out so pretty.


----------



## t-beri

Get guys! Just a quick reminder that the robin plus five ship date is Friday.  They have already started receiving stuff.  I haven't been around so if I'm repeating sorry. Since they are receivu their packages by general post it might be a good idea to send a message when you send the outfit or other pixie dust.  Thanks again to all my fairy godmothers!
...t.


----------



## jessica52877

Thought I would come here this morning for a little inspiration. I feel stuck right now!

Love the new pink minnie and the ariel outfit.


----------



## minnie2

Clutterbug said:


> Who else was looking for larger sized patterns at YCMT?  I was just reading my latest newsletter and they have a new tween/teen section!!


  I was!  I saw that I am excited!  

Nikki actually fell in love with this outfit at Joann's yesterday but there was NO way I was spending $12.95 on a pattern so I told her when they have their McCalls patterns on sale or if Hancock has their .99 cent sale I will buy it because she wants it for the 1st day of school.  It is really really cute too. I could probably make the skirt with out a pattern but the top I need the pattern.
http://www.mccallpattern.com/item/M5461.htm??tab=list/hilary_duff&page=all




LisaZoe said:


> I think you could easily extend the sleeves. What I do is go straight from the underarm. I add 2-3 inches to the sleeve length so it will puff out at the wrist. I like to use elastic shirring at the wrist so there's a cute little "ruffle" plus the sleeves can more easily be pushed up out of the way at meals. Usually 2 rows is enough to keep it pulled in without being too tight.


thanks!  I actually finished the top last night and that is my new fav top!  Now I know why every one makes them!  They are so adorable and so easy!  Nikki loved it too!  Now I have to make one for her Minnie skirt ad one for my niece too for hers!  I told her how I could make it long sleeve and maybe even a dress ad she got excited!  Me too frankly!  sad huh 


annacp said:


> I've made it without the hemmed skirt part several times. I used a full width of material in the total length that I wanted. Of course the first one was too short and I had to add a ruffle, so you may want to err on the longer side because you can always trim it down later. Run a seam to make the width of fabric into a tube, then press the fabric so that the seam is down the middle back. Now you align the armhole pieces with the side and draw on the neck curve. I had to extend that part I believe because the pattern uses a narrower piece at the top, but it's easy to just sketch along the curve once you have both armholes drawn on.
> 
> It is fine on my size 6, not chubby DD, but YMMV.
> 
> Here's an (oddly cropped) photo of one of the tops:


Thanks!  
that is so adorable!!!!!!!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> I just had to share my great news....
> 
> I got a promotion!  A nice little raise, more hours and a manager type position..!
> 
> thanks for all the positive vibes!


  Congratulations!  This little guy is doing the Happy Dance for you!   



mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally have some finished projects to share!  Finished dh's shirt this morning, but the others have been done for about a week or 2...
> 
> First, Sara Beth in her Minnie Mouse dress.  I was thinking of adding a little embroidered minnie mouse near the bottom on the red/white part...what do ya think?  Or a daisy near the top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Ashley in her top that is part of our family matching set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dh and me....don't mind me...I didn't wash my hair today and walked a few city blocks...tell more later!!! And dh likes to make funny faces for the camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know I resized them, but they look huge...sorry!


The Minnie dot came out so cute!
 Love yours ad your dd shirt!  Where did you find the round neck for you?   FYI you look great!!!!!  
 Your DH shirt is wonderful!  You ahve me thinking now I may have to do something like this but I am not sure I could find a pattern for Giants!  DH is 6'4'" and has huge shoulders so I might need an entire bolt of fabric for him! 
 Really great!  



lovesdumbo said:


> Have you guys seen the patchwork bucket hat on ycmt?  I made the XS size 0-6 months for my coworker's shower tomorrow to match the bib and burp cloth I already made her.  It is so cute!  I'll take photos in the morning.  I can't wait to make one in the XL 5-12 years.  I thinking that one will be much easier.  I need one to match every outfit now.


No I haven't!  I can't wait to see it though.



princesskayla said:


> Congrats!!! Does this mean you don't have to worry about tickets to DW?
> 
> Okay, this is what I have been doing today. It is the first of many outfits for Disneyworld in Sept. It is a little longer than I wanted, but I do not want to redo it so I will live. The bad thing about this skirt is that it is so heavy. This one did not take as long as the first one like it did. Sorry the pictures are not great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter playing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't want to take it off to go to sleep.


Very sweet!  Love the color combo!  How cute your DD didn't want to take it off.



candicenicole19 said:


> I was MIA today!  Trying to get everything in order for our meeting with MAW on Monday!  I have to order all new birth certs!  I cant find tehm ANYWHERE!  And I have no custody papers on Zoe so I have to find a 9 year old court case number and try to look it up that way at the court house!  Wish me luck that I am able to get it all done by Monday!
> 
> I have lots of pictures to share tomorrow!  Old projects I am finally getting back to and finishing!
> 
> NIght!


Good luck getting all of that done!  can't wait to see the new stuff!


I sure hope every one who isn't feeling well feels better soon!   Especially all the little ones.

When Nikki wakes up I need to take a picture of her in her new Hannah Montana skirt and top.  She is going to wear it at our DVC event Sat.


----------



## Stephres

princesskayla said:


>



Megan was walking by and said, oooh, what a cute outfit! So sweet that your daughter didn't want to take it off!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> Get guys! Just a quick reminder that the robin plus five ship date is Friday.  They have already started receiving stuff.  I haven't been around so if I'm repeating sorry. Since they are receivu their packages by general post it might be a good idea to send a message when you send the outfit or other pixie dust.  Thanks again to all my fairy godmothers!
> ...t.




Ooh thanks, gotta mail that this morning.  I got him a Fenway Park shirt and Red Sox school supplies


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Has anyone heard of Wall E or Eve being in the parks?  I am having a Wall E custom made, and would love a good photo opportunity!


----------



## minnie2

Ok Here is my latest.  The pictures didn't come out great for some reason but oh well. Nikki also wasn't in the mood to model this morning 









Twirl factor which I love  




 getting dizzy which is even better! 









 I really love the shirt but it didn't come out i the pictures that cute oh well!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

minnie2 said:


> Ok Here is my latest.  The pictures didn't come out great for some reason but oh well. Nikki also wasn't in the mood to model this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor which I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the shirt but it didn't come out i the pictures that cute oh well!



Love that skirt!  It came out so pretty.  I tried to talk dd13 into a patchwork twirl, but she said no... I am making her a tiered skirt with 2 fabrics.  That is my next project once my colored pencil roll ups are done! And the shirt is great.  I love those peasant tops.  And the hanna material on the sleeves is perfect!


----------



## LauraP22

I haven't heard of the characters wandering around yet but there is a photo scene set up where you can take a photo with a lifesize wall e in a little walle scene.  I'm thinking it's at Hollywood Studios/MGM.  

Yep, found the link, here's a pic

http://land.allears.net/blogs/lindamac/2008/07/walle_photo_op_at_disneys_holl.html


----------



## Clutterbug

karebear1 said:


> I'd be happy to share the whole book, it's just that I'd have to black out any faces in the pics If I posted them. I didn't think you all would wanna see a bunch of swirly faces. If you don't care and just wanna get an idea of what's in the rest of the book, just let me know- I'll go to work and post the rest.



I would love to see all the pages!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> I just had to share my great news....
> 
> I got a promotion!  A nice little raise, more hours and a manager type position..!
> 
> thanks for all the positive vibes!



 Woo Hoo!!  COngrats!!  



mommyof2princesses said:


>



Vedry cute!  I think a daisy would be really cute on the Minnie Dot dress.  I also really like your round neck tops! 



lovesdumbo said:


> Have you guys seen the patchwork bucket hat on ycmt?  I made the XS size 0-6 months for my coworker's shower tomorrow to match the bib and burp cloth I already made her.  It is so cute!  I'll take photos in the morning.  I can't wait to make one in the XL 5-12 years.  I thinking that one will be much easier.  I need one to match every outfit now.



Yes!  I really want it even though my kids rarely wear hats.  I'm also so excited about the tween/teen section.



princesskayla said:


>



That turned out really cute.  I love those skirts! 



MegaWoman said:


> Just came back from a little cross-border shopping trip.  DH took the day off since he has to work all weekend (and it's a long weekend too)  Went to Joann's and bought several metres of Star Wars flannel and Tinkerbell flannel for comfy pants for camping, Wall-E & Buzz fabric for shorts and pre-shirred Minnie and Princess for sundresses!  I officially love Joann's!
> Oh, and we also went to Toys'r'Us for the kids to spend some birthday money, and Target for all sorts of other stuff.  And we didn't have to pay any duty or taxes.  Great Day!  I'll post pics tomorrow - it's all in the washing machine right now



Sounds like a productive day! I'm sure it helps that the Canadian dollar is so strong right now too. 

We don't have a Target locally and I get so excited to get out of town and shop there.  My friends are amazed when I have a huge list and can spend hours there - LOL! 




candicenicole19 said:


> I was MIA today!  Trying to get everything in order for our meeting with MAW on Monday!  I have to order all new birth certs!  I cant find tehm ANYWHERE!  And I have no custody papers on Zoe so I have to find a 9 year old court case number and try to look it up that way at the court house!  Wish me luck that I am able to get it all done by Monday!
> 
> I have lots of pictures to share tomorrow!  Old projects I am finally getting back to and finishing!
> 
> NIght!



Good Luck getting all your paperwork in order.  Sounds like quite a chore, but I'm sure it will be totally worth it in the end. 



minnie2 said:


>




So cute and awesome twirl factor!!


----------



## minnie2

mommyof2princesses said:


> Love that skirt!  It came out so pretty.  I tried to talk dd13 into a patchwork twirl, but she said no... I am making her a tiered skirt with 2 fabrics.  That is my next project once my colored pencil roll ups are done! And the shirt is great.  I love those peasant tops.  And the hanna material on the sleeves is perfect!


  I have an idea for a tiered skirt for Nik ad I have the fabric I just need to make it now.
 I have learned with Niki for the most part if I just make it or just buy it she usually really likes it .  If I ask her she usually says no. 



LauraP22 said:


> I haven't heard of the characters wandering around yet but there is a photo scene set up where you can take a photo with a lifesize wall e in a little walle scene.  I'm thinking it's at Hollywood Studios/MGM.
> 
> Yep, found the link, here's a pic
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/lindamac/2008/07/walle_photo_op_at_disneys_holl.html


Headed to check it out now!



Clutterbug said:


> So cute and awesome twirl factor!!


Thank you.
  I love it too!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LauraP22 said:


> I haven't heard of the characters wandering around yet but there is a photo scene set up where you can take a photo with a lifesize wall e in a little walle scene.  I'm thinking it's at Hollywood Studios/MGM.
> 
> Yep, found the link, here's a pic
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/lindamac/2008/07/walle_photo_op_at_disneys_holl.html




Thanks so much!


----------



## princesskayla

minnie2 said:


> Nikki actually fell in love with this outfit at Joann's yesterday but there was NO way I was spending $12.95 on a pattern so I told her when they have their McCalls patterns on sale or if Hancock has their .99 cent sale I will buy it because she wants it for the 1st day of school.  It is really really cute too. I could probably make the skirt with out a pattern but the top I need the pattern.



The McCall patterns are on sale (.99) at Hancock's this weekend starting today!! You are in luck.


----------



## princesskayla

minnie2 said:


> Ok Here is my latest.  The pictures didn't come out great for some reason but oh well. Nikki also wasn't in the mood to model this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor which I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting dizzy which is even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the shirt but it didn't come out i the pictures that cute oh well!



Very cute!   I love the colors. That is always the scariest part of sewing for me - picking out which colors go together. You did a great job.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> I just had to share my great news....
> 
> I got a promotion!  A nice little raise, more hours and a manager type position..!
> 
> thanks for all the positive vibes!




   YIPEEE!!!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally have some finished projects to share!  Finished dh's shirt this morning, but the others have been done for about a week or 2...
> 
> First, Sara Beth in her Minnie Mouse dress.  I was thinking of adding a little embroidered minnie mouse near the bottom on the red/white part...what do ya think?  Or a daisy near the top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Ashley in her top that is part of our family matching set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dh and me....don't mind me...I didn't wash my hair today and walked a few city blocks...tell more later!!! And dh likes to make funny faces for the camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know I resized them, but they look huge...sorry!



These all turned out soooo great!  I think a yellow daisy would be great! 

I so wich I could get my DH to wear matching outfits!  He would never!   I may have to try sneaky techniques like Heather does with Henry so he matches without knowing until too late! 



princesskayla said:


> Congrats!!! Does this mean you don't have to worry about tickets to DW?
> 
> Okay, this is what I have been doing today. It is the first of many outfits for Disneyworld in Sept. It is a little longer than I wanted, but I do not want to redo it so I will live. The bad thing about this skirt is that it is so heavy. This one did not take as long as the first one like it did. Sorry the pictures are not great.
> 
> 
> Twirl factor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't want to take it off to go to sleep.



I have some of this fabric that I bought for this years trip then forgot about it!   I love your outfit!



candicenicole19 said:


> I was MIA today!  Trying to get everything in order for our meeting with MAW on Monday!  I have to order all new birth certs!  I cant find tehm ANYWHERE!  And I have no custody papers on Zoe so I have to find a 9 year old court case number and try to look it up that way at the court house!  Wish me luck that I am able to get it all done by Monday!
> 
> I have lots of pictures to share tomorrow!  Old projects I am finally getting back to and finishing!
> 
> NIght!




Good luck getting everything together! 



minnie2 said:


> Ok Here is my latest.  The pictures didn't come out great for some reason but oh well. Nikki also wasn't in the mood to model this morning
> Twirl factor which I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the shirt but it didn't come out i the pictures that cute oh well!




That is so great and with wonderful twirl factor!  I may have to try one of those!


I was very MIA yesterday.  Dh was off so we had my birthday a day early.  We went with the kids to Red Robin...YUM! (Okay you have to say that after you say RR in our house, because of the commercials!)  Then we came home and I did some sewing.  DH got the kids out of the house for a while which was great.  I did things yesterday I have never done before.  Thanks to Heather's great tut on appliques, i did my first.  I bought CarlaC's pattern for the bowling shirt.  It is turning out great.   I just have to put the sleeves on and the collar and I'll be done!  When I get done, I'll post my pic.  But now for my BD present to myself, I must go clean house!


----------



## jham

sheridee32 said:


> this is the latest thing i have made i bought the fabric from a girl in china i think it is actually what you make sheets out of but it washed great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie is the front and mickey is the back it is for dgd we go in sept.



I love that fabric and the dress came out so cute!



princesskayla said:


> Congrats!!! Does this mean you don't have to worry about tickets to DW?
> 
> Okay, this is what I have been doing today. It is the first of many outfits for Disneyworld in Sept. It is a little longer than I wanted, but I do not want to redo it so I will live. The bad thing about this skirt is that it is so heavy. This one did not take as long as the first one like it did. Sorry the pictures are not great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't want to take it off to go to sleep.



Love it!  Great twirl factor.  



MegaWoman said:


> Just came back from a little cross-border shopping trip.  DH took the day off since he has to work all weekend (and it's a long weekend too)  Went to Joann's and bought several metres of Star Wars flannel and Tinkerbell flannel for comfy pants for camping, Wall-E & Buzz fabric for shorts and pre-shirred Minnie and Princess for sundresses!  I officially love Joann's!
> Oh, and we also went to Toys'r'Us for the kids to spend some birthday money, and Target for all sorts of other stuff.  And we didn't have to pay any duty or taxes.  Great Day!  I'll post pics tomorrow - it's all in the washing machine right now




   I love shopping!  Especially for fabric!




minnie2 said:


> Ok Here is my latest.  The pictures didn't come out great for some reason but oh well. Nikki also wasn't in the mood to model this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor which I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting dizzy which is even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the shirt but it didn't come out i the pictures that cute oh well!



really cute!  That top is my favorite pattern too. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> YIPEEE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> These all turned out soooo great!  I think a yellow daisy would be great!
> 
> I so wich I could get my DH to wear matching outfits!  He would never!   I may have to try sneaky techniques like Heather does with Henry so he matches without knowing until too late!
> 
> 
> 
> I have some of this fabric that I bought for this years trip then forgot about it!   I love your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck getting everything together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so great and with wonderful twirl factor!  I may have to try one of those!
> 
> 
> I was very MIA yesterday.  Dh was off so we had my birthday a day early.  We went with the kids to Red Robin...YUM! (Okay you have to say that after you say RR in our house, because of the commercials!)  Then we came home and I did some sewing.  DH got the kids out of the house for a while which was great.  I did things yesterday I have never done before.  Thanks to Heather's great tut on appliques, i did my first.  I bought CarlaC's pattern for the bowling shirt.  It is turning out great.   I just have to put the sleeves on and the collar and I'll be done!  When I get done, I'll post my pic.  But now for my BD present to myself, I must go clean house!



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## CampbellScot

HOLY CANNOLI!!! I finally caught up!!! I know some of these pictures were from AGES ago, but I HAD to comment!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I finished my Robin+5 BIG GIVE outfit today!!  This is for her 11 year old daughter, Morgan.  She's big for her age, so I wanted to make her something that looks like a kid outfit because she has to buy grown-up sizes.  I'm hoping she doesn't think it looks too "little kid-ish".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I thought you'd all appreciate the humor in it, I'm going to post pictures of my very first customs modeling gig!    Tessa was my photographer today and she was very excited that the tables were turned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I should definitely do "The Megan"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a "twirl factor" photo, but you don't need to see me from the back!
> 
> I used the tween flare skirt pattern from ycmt as a base shape for the panels in the skirt.  But, I made them flare out a lot more and I added 2 extra panels to make it big enough.



You are SOOOO flippin cute!! Are you SURE you weren't in pageants when you were little? 

The outfit turned out GREAT!!! Loves it!! 



CastleCreations said:


> Sorry I haven't been around lately, we're so busy these days...I managed to print up my door signs for the cruise and I'm working on finishing the outfits. Also I made a special door sign just for Mom..what do you think..



  FABULOUS!!!!



CastleCreations said:


> Howdy Ho..fellow Disers..I made this for my coworker's cousin's new baby...or something like that. The baby's name is Macenzie, and is just over 6pounds..This is my first quilt ever and a little bit of a challenge but I got through it.



That turned out BEAUTIFULLY!! I just KNEW you'd be fabulous at quiliting!! I saw that gorgeous harlequin pink and white fabric in one of the hearts! I love that fabric!!!



Stephres said:


> There is a link to a really cute one in Teresa's bookmarks.
> 
> http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=221179.0
> 
> It rolls up and everything. I didn't need something quite as fancy so I took a yard of flannel and stuck some batting in between and sewed it up with blanket binding. It was easy and lasted the rest of the school year (she had torn up her rest mat with three months left of school).



Doxie approved...MUST be comfy!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

LauraP22 said:


> I haven't heard of the characters wandering around yet but there is a photo scene set up where you can take a photo with a lifesize wall e in a little walle scene.  I'm thinking it's at Hollywood Studios/MGM.
> 
> Yep, found the link, here's a pic
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/lindamac/2008/07/walle_photo_op_at_disneys_holl.html



In Studios, over by the Little Mermaid, is the animation studio. It's inside there. 

Here are the ops from the last few years.


----------



## t-beri

mommyof2princesses said:


> Here is Ashley in her top that is part of our family matching set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dh and me....don't mind me...I didn't wash my hair today and walked a few city blocks...tell more later!!! And dh likes to make funny faces for the camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know I resized them, but they look huge...sorry!




WOW!!!!  I LOVE these!!!  I was thinking of doing something matchy for us b/c I want to get our Christmas pictures taken on the beach at the poly or coronado springs.  DH will absolutely NOT do the matching thing at the parks but maybe I could do a Heathersue inspired sneak attack!!  
I think that style top will make me look fatter but yours is so cute I'm willing to give it a go! What patternd did you use???  I'm sure you already answered that, but if you don't mind...

GRR I hate typing on the blackberry. Sorry for the bad grammer and spelling in my last post. I hadn't had access to a computer and really wanted to check in on my give.

I did sew last night.  UNfortunately I need to rip out the seam joining the bodice and the skirt.  W/ the bodice lined and inter lined and 2 layers of skirt I didn't quite catch all 5 layers...I was skimping on pinning, always in a rush!
BUT I did sew at home.  It is the first time I have sewn at home since Christmas when my MIL got her serger.  I'd cleaned the kitchen and Mac was at his dad's and B was at band practice and Little uncharacteristically fell asleep at 8:00.  So instead of mopping or   I decided to drag my sewing machine out onto the clean kitchen table and sew.  Just me and a glass of Sparkling Shiraz.    It was very therapeutic.   I also went through my list of inspiration and came up w/ this plan

MK- Minnie dot wrap skirt and peasant top

Epcot- Friends around the world.  Carla C SS(jumper style) w/ peasant top
         *I think I will to the skirt 2 layers w/ the top one cut away and the   
           word fabric as the bottom layer 
           Ruffled capris

AK- "safari" outfit using Carla C's bowling shirt and easy fit pants in tan w/ animal print mickey head on the back (and a leg..maybe)and some minnie dots wherever I can think to put them 

       I think I will make Mac a shirt to match and he can just wear cargo 
       pants.
       It'd be cool if I could get their names embroidered on the pocket area.       Then they'd look like uniforms. 

DHS- Toystory Carla C halter top and Capris.  I'd like to put a rex applique on this...but I think Ham will be easier   She loves rex, so we'll see.

That doesn't seem like a lot.  But I have some "if I have time" outfits.  A Cinderella Zuma CASE'd from JHAM and a pirate outifit. I've had these pirate fabrics for a year... I've been waiting for the right time to use them...no time like the present.

The bonus to this plan is that aside from the Cinderella outfit and the tan for the AK outfit I have ALL of  the fabrics I need to make these outfits.   

I think that we are going to nix the Alice in wonderland themed MNSSHP outfits in the thoughts of saving money and time.    If that is the case I have an idea for some cute matching  witchy outfits for Little and I using some really great retro fabric. 

That is all for now, until I have a chance to catch up.

...t.


----------



## kimmylaj

princesskayla said:


> Twirl factor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is adorable. it was the first fabric i bought. you can definitely tell how much she loves it
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am so impressed. i want to learn how to make a patchwork twirl.  the colors are great. i love it. i also think the shirt is adorable.  i am afraid of sleeves. i guess that means my daughter can only wear customs in the summer
Click to expand...


----------



## lovesdumbo

princesskayla said:


> Okay, this is what I have been doing today. It is the first of many outfits for Disneyworld in Sept. It is a little longer than I wanted, but I do not want to redo it so I will live. The bad thing about this skirt is that it is so heavy. This one did not take as long as the first one like it did. Sorry the pictures are not great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't want to take it off to go to sleep.


Super cute!  It doesn't look too long to me and now it will fit for a while.  



MegaWoman said:


> Just came back from a little cross-border shopping trip.  DH took the day off since he has to work all weekend (and it's a long weekend too)  Went to Joann's and bought several metres of Star Wars flannel and Tinkerbell flannel for comfy pants for camping, Wall-E & Buzz fabric for shorts and pre-shirred Minnie and Princess for sundresses!  I officially love Joann's!
> Oh, and we also went to Toys'r'Us for the kids to spend some birthday money, and Target for all sorts of other stuff.  And we didn't have to pay any duty or taxes.  Great Day!  I'll post pics tomorrow - it's all in the washing machine right now


 How exciting!



candicenicole19 said:


> I was MIA today!  Trying to get everything in order for our meeting with MAW on Monday!  I have to order all new birth certs!  I cant find tehm ANYWHERE!  And I have no custody papers on Zoe so I have to find a 9 year old court case number and try to look it up that way at the court house!  Wish me luck that I am able to get it all done by Monday!
> 
> I have lots of pictures to share tomorrow!  Old projects I am finally getting back to and finishing!
> 
> NIght!


Good luck pulling it all together! 



minnie2 said:


> Ok Here is my latest.  The pictures didn't come out great for some reason but oh well. Nikki also wasn't in the mood to model this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the shirt but it didn't come out i the pictures that cute oh well!


That came out great!  So cute!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I was very MIA yesterday.  Dh was off so we had my birthday a day early.  We went with the kids to Red Robin...YUM! (Okay you have to say that after you say RR in our house, because of the commercials!)  Then we came home and I did some sewing.  DH got the kids out of the house for a while which was great.  I did things yesterday I have never done before.  Thanks to Heather's great tut on appliques, i did my first.  I bought CarlaC's pattern for the bowling shirt.  It is turning out great.   I just have to put the sleeves on and the collar and I'll be done!  When I get done, I'll post my pic.  But now for my BD present to myself, I must go clean house!


Happy Birthday!  Hope you get to take a break today.  Can't wait to see your bowling shirt!


----------



## Cherlynn25

candicenicole19 said:


> I was MIA today!  Trying to get everything in order for our meeting with MAW on Monday!  I have to order all new birth certs!  I cant find tehm ANYWHERE!  And I have no custody papers on Zoe so I have to find a 9 year old court case number and try to look it up that way at the court house!  Wish me luck that I am able to get it all done by Monday!
> 
> I have lots of pictures to share tomorrow!  Old projects I am finally getting back to and finishing!
> 
> NIght!



good luck getting all your stuff, once it is done it will have been worth all the stress! =)


----------



## lovesdumbo

kimmylaj said:


> i want to learn how to make a patchwork twirl.  the colors are great. i love it. i also think the shirt is adorable.  i am afraid of sleeves. i guess that means my daughter can only wear customs in the summer



Patchwork twirl isn't too bad just time consuming.  You can do the peasant top as the sleeves are just straight lines-not set in like a "regular" shirt.  BUT....the sleeves went into the bowling shirt very easily too so I wouldn't be afraid to try that one either.


----------



## TravelinGal

Anyone have a good idea for a boy birthday design?  DS will turn 4 when we are at WDW this Oct. and I'd love to have something extra cute to wear on his birthday.  Thinking shorts and a shirt.  Not coveralls and not jeans (too hot)

And, no, I do not know how to applique...  All my attempts have been HORRIBLE.

Thanks!


ETA - coverall shorts might work now.  He's been potty trained for a year and a half, so he doesn't usually wait until too late to tell us...


----------



## lovesdumbo

Here's the reversible patchwork bucket hat I made for my friend's baby shower.  It is a size 0-6 months.  I made it to match the bibs and burp clothes I had already made.  I already have plans for lots of Disney ones!


----------



## lovesdumbo

TravelinGal said:


> Anyone have a good idea for a boy birthday design?  DS will turn 4 when we are at WDW this Oct. and I'd love to have something extra cute to wear on his birthday.  Thinking shorts and a shirt.  Not coveralls and not jeans (too hot)
> 
> And, no, I do not know how to applique...  All my attempts have been HORRIBLE.
> 
> Thanks!



How about a bowling shirt and matcing bucket hat?  

Will you have a meal somewhere to celebrate?  

You could make shorts but do the T as an iron on if you don't want to do applique.


----------



## jham

mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally have some finished projects to share!  Finished dh's shirt this morning, but the others have been done for about a week or 2...
> 
> First, Sara Beth in her Minnie Mouse dress.  I was thinking of adding a little embroidered minnie mouse near the bottom on the red/white part...what do ya think?  Or a daisy near the top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Ashley in her top that is part of our family matching set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dh and me....don't mind me...I didn't wash my hair today and walked a few city blocks...tell more later!!! And dh likes to make funny faces for the camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know I resized them, but they look huge...sorry!



Forgot to say I love these!  And you look GREAT!!



t-beri said:


> WOW!!!!  I LOVE these!!!  I was thinking of doing something matchy for us b/c I want to get our Christmas pictures taken on the beach at the poly or coronado springs.  DH will absolutely NOT do the matching thing at the parks but maybe I could do a Heathersue inspired sneak attack!!
> I think that style top will make me look fatter but yours is so cute I'm willing to give it a go! What patternd did you use???  I'm sure you already answered that, but if you don't mind...
> 
> GRR I hate typing on the blackberry. Sorry for the bad grammer and spelling in my last post. I hadn't had access to a computer and really wanted to check in on my give.
> 
> I did sew last night.  UNfortunately I need to rip out the seam joining the bodice and the skirt.  W/ the bodice lined and inter lined and 2 layers of skirt I didn't quite catch all 5 layers...I was skimping on pinning, always in a rush!
> BUT I did sew at home.  It is the first time I have sewn at home since Christmas when my MIL got her serger.  I'd cleaned the kitchen and Mac was at his dad's and B was at band practice and Little uncharacteristically fell asleep at 8:00.  So instead of mopping or   I decided to drag my sewing machine out onto the clean kitchen table and sew.  Just me and a glass of Sparkling Shiraz.    It was very therapeutic.   I also went through my list of inspiration and came up w/ this plan
> 
> MK- Minnie dot wrap skirt and peasant top
> 
> Epcot- Friends around the world.  Carla C SS(jumper style) w/ peasant top
> *I think I will to the skirt 2 layers w/ the top one cut away and the
> word fabric as the bottom layer
> Ruffled capris
> 
> AK- "safari" outfit using Carla C's bowling shirt and easy fit pants in tan w/ animal print mickey head on the back (and a leg..maybe)and some minnie dots wherever I can think to put them
> 
> I think I will make Mac a shirt to match and he can just wear cargo
> pants.
> It'd be cool if I could get their names embroidered on the pocket area.       Then they'd look like uniforms.
> 
> DHS- Toystory Carla C halter top and Capris.  I'd like to put a rex applique on this...but I think Ham will be easier   She loves rex, so we'll see.
> 
> That doesn't seem like a lot.  But I have some "if I have time" outfits.  A Cinderella Zuma CASE'd from JHAM and a pirate outifit. I've had these pirate fabrics for a year... I've been waiting for the right time to use them...no time like the present.
> 
> The bonus to this plan is that aside from the Cinderella outfit and the tan for the AK outfit I have ALL of  the fabrics I need to make these outfits.
> 
> I think that we are going to nix the Alice in wonderland themed MNSSHP outfits in the thoughts of saving money and time.    If that is the case I have an idea for some cute matching  witchy outfits for Little and I using some really great retro fabric.
> 
> That is all for now, until I have a chance to catch up.
> 
> ...t.



I'm impressed you got your list narrowed down!  I still have about 2 outfits per day in my mind.  I may be CASEing your AK bowling shirt though  



TravelinGal said:


> Anyone have a good idea for a boy birthday design?  DS will turn 4 when we are at WDW this Oct. and I'd love to have something extra cute to wear on his birthday.  Thinking shorts and a shirt.  Not coveralls and not jeans (too hot)
> 
> And, no, I do not know how to applique...  All my attempts have been HORRIBLE.
> 
> Thanks!





I was just looking for something yesterday since we will be in DL for DS5's 6th birthday.  I found some great DISigns on the DISign board.  Rumblytumbly has a link to her photobucket acct.  Here are her birthday DISigns:


http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/rumblytumbly_bucket/Birthday/

I hope I got that right.  My cut and paste is not working so I had to type it out BY HAND


----------



## TravelinGal

lovesdumbo said:


> TravelinGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a good idea for a boy birthday design?  DS will turn 4 when we are at WDW this Oct. and I'd love to have something extra cute to wear on his birthday.  Thinking shorts and a shirt.  Not coveralls and not jeans (too hot)
> 
> And, no, I do not know how to applique...  All my attempts have been HORRIBLE.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ETA - coverall shorts might work now.  He's been potty trained for a year and a half, so he doesn't usually wait until too late to tell us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a bowling shirt and matcing bucket hat?
> 
> Will you have a meal somewhere to celebrate?
> 
> You could make shorts but do the T as an iron on if you don't want to do applique.
Click to expand...


Thing is I was wanting something that was birthday specific.  Don't really see how I could do that with a bowling or camp shirt.  And I was wanting something a little more special than transfers.  

I would consider paying someone to do applique for me, but I'd need an idea before contacting them.

Note I did edit my OP to say short coveralls might be OK now that he's been fully potty trained over a year.


----------



## TravelinGal

Thanks jham, but I do want something a bit nicer than transfers.  (nothing wrong with them...I've done plenty of them!!)  Just since it is his actual birthday when we're there, I'd like something extra special.  (We all know it's for US and not for them!   )


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Thank you everyone for the compliments on our outfits.  It feels great to get them done!  Thetop I made for myself and my dd was Simplicity 3799.  it was pretty easy.  the hardest part was the circle part but even that wasn't too bad.  I bought the xxs, s, m size.  I made the medium for me the first time and I looked a little prego in it, so when I made the mickey mouse one I didn't cute right on the line so it added a little more fabric and it falls a lot better.  Of course dd got the xs one....wish I could were that!

I was really surprise dh agreed to it.  After he tried it on he said he was surprised how comfy it was!  he wore it to work today!!  Made my day!


----------



## Marianne0310

Hi HeatherSue and TeresaJoy,

Thanks for the info.  I have looked at the bookmarks, and wish I could knit or crochet.  

After looking at YCMT.com it looks like I'll be purchasing one of the YCMT patterns.  

Also, thanks for all the hard work you both do on the Disboards.

Marianne


----------



## t-beri

Thanks!!  I thought it might be a simplicity pattern.  I am a little on the chubby side so EVERYTHING that is slightly loose makes me look prego- it sucks!!!  I get asked how far along I am all the time.  But I hate to wear fitted stuff b/c I feel even fatter, it's a no win situation, but I will be sure to add a little to the sides too JIC...Thanks so much!! Heck, I wish I could wear a medium!!!

...t.


----------



## Cherlynn25

lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the reversible patchwork bucket hat I made for my friend's baby shower.  It is a size 0-6 months.  I made it to match the bibs and burp clothes I had already made.  I already have plans for lots of Disney ones!




did you use a pattern for the bibs


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> Ok Here is my latest. The pictures didn't come out great for some reason but oh well. Nikki also wasn't in the mood to model this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor which I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting dizzy which is even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the shirt but it didn't come out i the pictures that cute oh well!


That is just too cute. I need to make a patchwork twirl skirt for Jenna. I think is something that she would really enjoy having.



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the reversible patchwork bucket hat I made for my friend's baby shower. It is a size 0-6 months. I made it to match the bibs and burp clothes I had already made. I already have plans for lots of Disney ones!


I love that hat. I debated about buying that hat. I decided to get the fleece hat pattern instead.

For the person asking for the birthday outfit a bowling shirt made with CarlaC's pattern from Youcanmakethis.com is very easy to personalize. You could do the horizontal stripes on the shirt and applique something like birthday boy accross the back and then on the front stripe you could put Mickey with ballons and a party hat. Just make some coordinating shorts to match. 


Happy Birthday Kim!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Cherlynn25 said:


> did you use a pattern for the bibs


Yes-it is the Chic Baby Bib & Burpie set.  I thought it was a bit pricey at $8.95 when there really isn't much to it but the bib does fall nicely and the instructions were good.  The hat pattern is much more detailed-has 5 sizes and is only $6.95. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I love that hat. I debated about buying that hat. I decided to get the fleece hat pattern instead.


Thanks!  I like the fleece one too but want to make a few hats for our trip.


----------



## Cherlynn25

lovesdumbo said:


> Yes-it is the Chic Baby Bib & Burpie set.  I thought it was a bit pricey at $8.95 when there really isn't much to it but the bib does fall nicely and the instructions were good.  The hat pattern is much more detailed-has 5 sizes and is only $6.95.




thanks, i have been looking at that pattern but thought it was a little pricey... they dont look too hard, but i dont know if i can wing it, lol. i might have to break down and get it. yours turned out really cute. Thanks =)


----------



## Clutterbug

lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the reversible patchwork bucket hat I made for my friend's baby shower.  It is a size 0-6 months.  I made it to match the bibs and burp clothes I had already made.  I already have plans for lots of Disney ones!



I love them all!!  I love those colors, especially for babies.  You are really making me want that pattern - lol!


I agree that the bowling shirt pattern would be great to use for a boy's birthday outfit.


----------



## Clutterbug

I must have lost some quotes somewhere along the way, but I know I wanted to say

 Moonk's Mom!!


----------



## minnie2

princesskayla said:


> The McCall patterns are on sale (.99) at Hancock's this weekend starting today!! You are in luck.


 I saw that and I went and bought it along with another pattern today! 



princesskayla said:


> Very cute!   I love the colors. That is always the scariest part of sewing for me - picking out which colors go together. You did a great job.


That is actually my fav part!



kimmylaj said:


> princesskayla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is adorable. it was the first fabric i bought. you can definitely tell how much she loves it
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am so impressed. i want to learn how to make a patchwork twirl.  the colors are great. i love it. i also think the shirt is adorable.  i am afraid of sleeves. i guess that means my daughter can only wear customs in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> The patchwork is time consuming but I love them so much!  As for sleeves not a biggie and this pattern was a breeze!  I bet the Carla C one would even be easier.  I am too cheap to spend money on them when I can get others for .99 cents.  Although I am itching for a few.
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2princesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the compliments on our outfits.  It feels great to get them done!  Thetop I made for myself and my dd was Simplicity 3799.  it was pretty easy.  the hardest part was the circle part but even that wasn't too bad.  I bought the xxs, s, m size.  I made the medium for me the first time and I looked a little prego in it, so when I made the mickey mouse one I didn't cute right on the line so it added a little more fabric and it falls a lot better.  Of course dd got the xs one....wish I could were that!
> 
> I was really surprise dh agreed to it.  After he tried it on he said he was surprised how comfy it was!  he wore it to work today!!  Made my day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok need to find simplicity patterns on sale!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## candicenicole19

OKay I have a ?  What color is Goofy's vest and hat?  I looked at several pictures but they are all different colors!  i have seen the hat in Olivia gree, Bright green, Black and purple!  lol and the same for the vest!

Thanks ofr any help!


----------



## jham

candicenicole19 said:


> OKay I have a ?  What color is Goofy's vest and hat?  I looked at several pictures but they are all different colors!  i have seen the hat in Olivia gree, Bright green, Black and purple!  lol and the same for the vest!
> 
> Thanks ofr any help!



Well, I just finished a Goofy on my cricut and in it his vest is black, his shirt orange, pants blue, shoes brown and hat green.  I think it is not quite olive, not quite lime, somewhere in-between maybe?


----------



## GoofyG

candicenicole19 said:


> OKay I have a ?  What color is Goofy's vest and hat?  I looked at several pictures but they are all different colors!  i have seen the hat in Olivia gree, Bright green, Black and purple!  lol and the same for the vest!
> 
> Thanks ofr any help!



Hi, I have a stuffed Goofy magnet that I bought at DW.  His hat is lime green, shirt orange, vest black and pants bright med/lt blue.  Those should be the right colors since I did get him at the parks and it says "authentic original Disney Parks".


----------



## mommyof2princesses

happy Birthday Kim!


----------



## SallyfromDE

I have to show you this fabric I just got!! I made Kirsta a Lilo outfit for Ohana's. I wanted something for my Nephew, so I went on a search. I ordered this from Hawaii. I think it was only $5 or $6 a yard. Shipping was only a couple dollars and I had it in a few days. I'm just going to make him a bowling shirt. 

Isn't this the perfect Lilo and Stitch fabric?


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Question about serger....mine was delivered yesterday, and I was reading the manual last night and took it out of the box this afternoon.  Do you change out the threads with the different outfit that you make so the thread matches...or do you keep it at one color, like white and use that on all outfits?   Right now, it is threaded with red, green, yellow and blue and I am thinking those probably aren't the colors that I would stay with.   The threading really scares me....I think I will play around with it a little after the kiddos go to bed tonight.

Also, do you buy regular thread or are there special thread for sergers?


----------



## candicenicole19

GoofyG said:


> Hi, I have a stuffed Goofy magnet that I bought at DW.  His hat is lime green, shirt orange, vest black and pants bright med/lt blue.  Those should be the right colors since I did get him at the parks and it says "authentic original Disney Parks".





jham said:


> Well, I just finished a Goofy on my cricut and in it his vest is black, his shirt orange, pants blue, shoes brown and hat green.  I think it is not quite olive, not quite lime, somewhere in-between maybe?



Thank you both so much!  I am doing a Goofy applique and was not sure on those colors!  it is so funny how they have so many different colors on teh internet!  i am never sure which ones!  lol, Thanks again you both ROCK!


----------



## HeatherSue

Does anyone else feel like they know the Chung family personally?  I'm always typing in ycmt.com instead of youcanmakethis.com!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I just had to share my great news....
> 
> I got a promotion!  A nice little raise, more hours and a manager type position..!
> 
> thanks for all the positive vibes!


Woo-hoo!!! Congratulations!!!   Do you have enough pull now to get them to open a Disney Store near me?  



mommyof2princesses said:


>


You are all too stinkin' cute!!!!  LOVE the matching outfits!!!  Henry has refused to wear anything I make myself.   I wonder how I could put tags on it and pretend I bought it...

I LOVE the minnie dot!  I think a daisy would look really cute on the front of the bodice, like Denise (Mytwotinks) did a while back! 



twob4him said:


> That's it today ladies....only 2 pages???....are you all ok?????


I KNOW!  I've been feeling yucky this week and I couldn't do much but lay on the couch and look at my laptop yesterday.  So, I was dissapointed that it was so slow!



annacp said:


> Sorry--Your Mileage May Vary


A-ha!!  I never would have figured that one out!  Thank you!



teresajoy said:


> I've been CASED once, but Tifani, has been CASED many times, as she let me know, just to rub it in, I think! (Just joking with yah T.! )


That is because you are just SO fabulous, no one can touch you!   



princesskayla said:


>


I really LOVE this!! We used to see all sorts of tulle stuff around  here last year, but it's few and far between now.  I'm glad to see this type of skirt making a comeback. It's adorable and so is your DD!



minnie2 said:


>


This is wonderful!  I absolutely love the twirl factor. You ladies are making me think I need to make one of these patchwork twirl skirts!  Maybe someday!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> :I so wich I could get my DH to wear matching outfits!  He would never!   I may have to try sneaky techniques like Heather does with Henry so he matches without knowing until too late!
> 
> I was very MIA yesterday.  Dh was off so we had my birthday a day early.  We went with the kids to Red Robin...YUM! (Okay you have to say that after you say RR in our house, because of the commercials!)  Then we came home and I did some sewing.  DH got the kids out of the house for a while which was great.  I did things yesterday I have never done before.  Thanks to Heather's great tut on appliques, i did my first.  I bought CarlaC's pattern for the bowling shirt.  It is turning out great.   I just have to put the sleeves on and the collar and I'll be done!  When I get done, I'll post my pic.  But now for my BD present to myself, I must go clean house!








Now I just need to figure out how to sneak Henry's name onto the shirt...

I can't wait to see your shirt, and the applique!  



CampbellScot said:


> You are SOOOO flippin cute!! Are you SURE you weren't in pageants when you were little?


I'm quite certain!   You are too funny!



kimmylaj said:


> i am afraid of sleeves. i guess that means my daughter can only wear customs in the summer


I was afraid of sleeves until I tried a peasant top.  I am telling you, this is as easy as sleeves get, and it's pretty darn easy!!  You have to try one!! I recommend CarlaC's Portrait Peasant top!  Her instructions are very easy to follow and detailed!



lovesdumbo said:


>


That is such a cute little hat!  These are such thoughtful gifts! I loved getting homemade things for my babies, so I'm sure she'll really appreciate it!



Marianne0310 said:


> Hi HeatherSue and TeresaJoy,
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I have looked at the bookmarks, and wish I could knit or crochet.
> 
> After looking at YCMT.com it looks like I'll be purchasing one of the YCMT patterns.
> 
> Also, thanks for all the hard work you both do on the Disboards.
> 
> Marianne


Aw, thank you!!!  We used to have to work pretty hard at the photobucket account, but it's so nice now that everyone adds the pictures themselves!  Teresa still works on the bookmarks a lot, but I've been slacking!



t-beri said:


> Thanks!!  I thought it might be a simplicity pattern.  I am a little on the chubby side so EVERYTHING that is slightly loose makes me look prego- it sucks!!!  I get asked how far along I am all the time.  But I hate to wear fitted stuff b/c I feel even fatter, it's a no win situation, but I will be sure to add a little to the sides too JIC...Thanks so much!! Heck, I wish I could wear a medium!!!
> 
> ...t.


First of all, I don't think you're chubby. Second of all, I know what you're saying!  Loose things make me look pregnant and tight things show all my rolls. I just can't win!  Has liposuction come down in price any??  



minnie2 said:


> !I bet the Carla C one would even be easier.  I am too cheap to spend money on them when I can get others for .99 cents.  Although I am itching for a few.



I was a youcanmakethis holdout for a long time.  I couldn't believe people spent so much money on patterns when I could find them for 99 cents!  Then, I got one and realized how much easier they are!! I think you save money in the long run. I've made the portrait peasant top at least 15 times already, in lots of different sizes and configurations! I've also made the doll sized one a lot, too.   We'll talk you into it eventually!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Cherlynn25 said:


> thanks, i have been looking at that pattern but thought it was a little pricey... they dont look too hard, but i dont know if i can wing it, lol. i might have to break down and get it. yours turned out really cute. Thanks =)


When I made the first one it looked small to me but I was able to get it on my DS(7)-it was tight on him but it made me feel better that it would fit a baby or toddler and I think I could increase the size if I had to.  I put terry on the back and it looks nice but it was really hard to cut and really messy-shedded all over my house.  I may try flannel next time-it might even be less expensive. 



Clutterbug said:


> I love them all!!  I love those colors, especially for babies.  You are really making me want that pattern - lol!
> 
> 
> I agree that the bowling shirt pattern would be great to use for a boy's birthday outfit.


Thanks!  I might try making a bigger hat tonight but I really ought to work on my DS's bowling shirt.  I just need to do the sleeves and collar but those are black and black is hard for me to see at night.



candicenicole19 said:


> OKay I have a ?  What color is Goofy's vest and hat?  I looked at several pictures but they are all different colors!  i have seen the hat in Olivia gree, Bright green, Black and purple!  lol and the same for the vest!
> 
> Thanks ofr any help!


I agree with the lime green hat, orange shirt, black vest and royal blue pants.


----------



## charlinn

I made this for my daughter for our trip to DL in December this year...Just wanted to share.  I have only sewed a few times in my life...usually curtains and a costume once or twice...but I really do not like patterns.  I'll add a few more   They need to finished off with matching bows, tights, and boots/shoes...I'll send the finished look, once completed!!!  How fun is this!!  I am getting obsessed!!  Hahaha...so happy to have found this board!!


----------



## charlinn

Here are a few more...


























The xmas one I still need to finish...I need to decide if I am going to have buttons on it, criss cross in the back...ugh...decisions decisions.  Good thing I have 4 more months to go till our trip!!!


----------



## LauraP22

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Question about serger....mine was delivered yesterday, and I was reading the manual last night and took it out of the box this afternoon.  Do you change out the threads with the different outfit that you make so the thread matches...or do you keep it at one color, like white and use that on all outfits?   Right now, it is threaded with red, green, yellow and blue and I am thinking those probably aren't the colors that I would stay with.   The threading really scares me....I think I will play around with it a little after the kiddos go to bed tonight.
> 
> Also, do you buy regular thread or are there special thread for sergers?



I change the threads with each outfit usually.  Rest assured, a serger gets way easier to thread after you've done it a few times.  I don't look forward to changing the thread but it's not all that bad either.  I personally use Wooly Nylon thread most of the time.  I buy mine from Thread Art's site.  http://www.threadart.com/shop/  It's an off brand, they make all their own threads but quality and service are great.  Some only use wooly nylon for swim and extra stretchy stuff, I use it for everything because it is really soft and light.  



HeatherSue said:


> I was a youcanmakethis holdout for a long time.  I couldn't believe people spent so much money on patterns when I could find them for 99 cents!  Then, I got one and realized how much easier they are!! I think you save money in the long run. I've made the portrait peasant top at least 15 times already, in lots of different sizes and configurations! I've also made the doll sized one a lot, too.   We'll talk you into it eventually!




Another vote for well worth the money.  All of the patterns I've gotten from there have been great.  Carla's in particular are amazing.  They are easy and fun and you can make them over and over again.  I just finished a bowling shirt that I've got to get a pic of tomorrow and I'm amazed at how awesome it came out.  The last time I attempted a collared shirt was a DISASTER!  DH actually walked in as I was holding it up to the light angrily and goes "seriously, that's a mess, don't waste more time on it".  He was right.  Then I got the bowling shirt pattern and voila, a perfect shirt.  I figure I lost 99 cents on the big three pattern I tried first


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!  I needed them today!  First year not with my mommy on my birthday...I will see her Saturday, but it still seems weird being away from her!

I finished the bowling shirt and I must say, Katie is so proud of it! 

I think this may need to come with a warning...she is a HUGE NASCAR fan and she LOVES Kasey Kahne.  We just decided the other day to go to the October race so she needed a new shirt...right?  So here she is in all her racing glory!







And my very very first applique (thanks Heather!!!! )


----------



## lovesdumbo

HeatherSue said:


> I've been feeling yucky this week and I couldn't do much but lay on the couch and look at my laptop yesterday.
> 
> 
> That is such a cute little hat!  These are such thoughtful gifts! I loved getting homemade things for my babies, so I'm sure she'll really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a youcanmakethis holdout for a long time.  I couldn't believe people spent so much money on patterns when I could find them for 99 cents!  Then, I got one and realized how much easier they are!! I think you save money in the long run. I've made the portrait peasant top at least 15 times already, in lots of different sizes and configurations! I've also made the doll sized one a lot, too.   We'll talk you into it eventually!


Hope you're feeling better soon! 

Thanks!  She loved it!  

 I've got to agree with you on ycmt patterns.  I thought I was being foolish spending $10 on a pattern for a simple pair of pants but I can honestly say it was the best purchase I could have made.  It gave me the confidence to start sewing again and showed me how to make a professional looking garment.  I have used it at least 10 times since May.  I know I wouldn't have the patients to trace out a comercial pattern so I love that with the e-books I can just keep printing the patterns out for different sizes or different styles.  All the other patterns I have tried have been great too.  All the directions have been so great.  Well worth the cost!


----------



## HeatherSue

charlinn said:


>



FABULOUS!!!  It's so much fun when we get someone new on here!!  I LOVE the fur you use on the hems.  SOOOO cute and different!!! Your daughter is beautiful!  I can't wait to see what else you make!


----------



## HeatherSue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes!  I needed them today!  First year not with my mommy on my birthday...I will see her Saturday, but it still seems weird being away from her!
> 
> I finished the bowling shirt and I must say, Katie is so proud of it!
> 
> I think this may need to come with a warning...she is a HUGE NASCAR fan and she LOVES Kasey Kahne.  We just decided the other day to go to the October race so she needed a new shirt...right?  So here she is in all her racing glory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my very very first applique (thanks Heather!!!! )



KIM!!!! You did a WONDEFUL job on your first applique!! I am SOO impressed!! The whole shirt is so adorable!  Where else could you find a cute Nascar shirt for a girl- aren't you glad you can sew?  LOVE it!  I still think you should have bought her the tire.


----------



## charlinn

HeatherSue said:


> FABULOUS!!!  It's so much fun when we get someone new on here!!  I LOVE the fur you use on the hems.  SOOOO cute and different!!! Your daughter is beautiful!  I can't wait to see what else you make!


Thank you so much!!  I am having so much fun on this board and at home coming up with more ways to occupy my time before our December Trip to DL!!  I just can't wait.  But, I need to incorporate more of Mickey into the Xmas Dress...any ideas??


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Well, I haven't made it onto this thread until now.  It's the first thread I haven't posted on.  Of course I am kind of quiet and no one noticed me missing.

Things here have been rough.  DH graduated from Georgia State University in May.  He finally finished his Bachelors degree.  But finding a job is really hard.  He has been on three interviews and hasn't heard anything final from any of them.  I have been sewing things for birthday gifts and using up my stash.  For me it takes a lot of courage to give a home made gift but I think everyone has liked what I made.

I took somethings in to a consignment store today.  Including some overalls with Halloween Mickey and Minnie appliques on them.  They had never been worn.  They didn't give me much money for them and now I am really regretting it.  They didn't even tell me if they thought they were cute. I did try to sell them last year on   but I think it was too close to Halloween.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## lovesdumbo

charlinn said:


>


So cute!  I really love the Cindy cape!  Did you make that without a pattern?



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I finished the bowling shirt and I must say, Katie is so proud of it!
> 
> I think this may need to come with a warning...she is a HUGE NASCAR fan and she LOVES Kasey Kahne.  We just decided the other day to go to the October race so she needed a new shirt...right?  So here she is in all her racing glory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my very very first applique (thanks Heather!!!! )


That looks awesome!  LOVE the black placket with the checkered sleeves and collar!  Your applique looks great too and you DD looks VERY happy!!!!


----------



## charlinn

lovesdumbo said:


> So cute!  I really love the Cindy cape!  Did you make that without a pattern?
> 
> That looks awesome!  LOVE the black placket with the checkered sleeves and collar!  Your applique looks great too and you DD looks VERY happy!!!!


Yes...I am no good with Patterns  I used a cape she already had and just layed it out and started cutting...I do best this way! LOL


----------



## jessica52877

jham said:


> Well, I just finished a Goofy on my cricut and in it his vest is black, his shirt orange, pants blue, shoes brown and hat green.  I think it is not quite olive, not quite lime, somewhere in-between maybe?




Do you scrapbook with your cricut? I really want one but can't justify the money, but if I see more cute things made with it I know I'l'l get one!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

charlinn said:


> Here are a few more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The xmas one I still need to finish...I need to decide if I am going to have buttons on it, criss cross in the back...ugh...decisions decisions.  Good thing I have 4 more months to go till our trip!!!



They are all great!  I love how you finished off the bottome of the skirt.  Way cute!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes!  I needed them today!  First year not with my mommy on my birthday...I will see her Saturday, but it still seems weird being away from her!
> 
> I finished the bowling shirt and I must say, Katie is so proud of it!
> 
> I think this may need to come with a warning...she is a HUGE NASCAR fan and she LOVES Kasey Kahne.  We just decided the other day to go to the October race so she needed a new shirt...right?  So here she is in all her racing glory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my very very first applique (thanks Heather!!!! )




That is too cool!  I needed something like that years ago for when we went to the october race, except with a different number on it.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> Do you scrapbook with your cricut? I really want one but can't justify the money, but if I see more cute things made with it I know I'l'l get one!



Just a thought....do you have a scrapbooking studio near you?  A place where you can go and crop?  I don't own a Cricuit but I make things I know I'm going to need when I go to an open crop at our local scrapbooking studio.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

jessica52877 said:


> Do you scrapbook with your cricut? I really want one but can't justify the money, but if I see more cute things made with it I know I'l'l get one!



I want one sooooooo bad.  Is that enough oooo's?  Everytime I see one in the store I think...I really need that.  I can use it for scrapbooking and sewing!  Once great machine, so many uses!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

SallyfromDE said:


> I have to show you this fabric I just got!! I made Kirsta a Lilo outfit for Ohana's. I wanted something for my Nephew, so I went on a search. I ordered this from Hawaii. I think it was only $5 or $6 a yard. Shipping was only a couple dollars and I had it in a few days. I'm just going to make him a bowling shirt.
> 
> Isn't this the perfect Lilo and Stitch fabric?


That is very cute and would make a really cute Lilo and Stitch outfit.



HeatherSue said:


> I was a youcanmakethis holdout for a long time. I couldn't believe people spent so much money on patterns when I could find them for 99 cents! Then, I got one and realized how much easier they are!! I think you save money in the long run. I've made the portrait peasant top at least 15 times already, in lots of different sizes and configurations! I've also made the doll sized one a lot, too. We'll talk you into it eventually!


I was a holdout too. In my mind I just couldn't justify the price for the patterns. After I bought the first one I was hooked.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> And my very very first applique (thanks Heather!!!! )


That is so cute. I think the applique looks great.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well, I haven't made it onto this thread until now. It's the first thread I haven't posted on. Of course I am kind of quiet and no one noticed me missing.
> 
> Things here have been rough. DH graduated from Georgia State University in May. He finally finished his Bachelors degree. But finding a job is really hard. He has been on three interviews and hasn't heard anything final from any of them. I have been sewing things for birthday gifts and using up my stash. For me it takes a lot of courage to give a home made gift but I think everyone has liked what I made.
> 
> I took somethings in to a consignment store today. Including some overalls with Halloween Mickey and Minnie appliques on them. They had never been worn. They didn't give me much money for them and now I am really regretting it.  They didn't even tell me if they thought they were cute. I did try to sell them last year on  but I think it was too close to Halloween.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


I sure hope things start to look up for you soon. Hopefully your DH will be able to find a job soon.

Charlinn-Those are some cute things that you posted. Keep sewing.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

sheridee32 said:


>



I love that!  Very cute!



candicenicole19 said:


>



Another cute outfit! Love it.



Clutterbug said:


> Who else was looking for larger sized patterns at YCMT?  I was just reading my latest newsletter and they have a new tween/teen section!!



My dd is not a tween or teen yet, but I am just excited to know that when she gets there, YCMT has patterns for her size!



annacp said:


>



What a cute octopus top!  I love the peasant top pattern.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks everyone.  The dr wants to rule out the virus that is going around before doing any further testing.  Anyone else think that they tell you that it's a virus just so you don't feel like you are wasting your copay???  He told me to give her Mylanta to coat her stomach before driving anywhere .  Never heard of that one.  Oh well.  Here's hoping that it's just a virus.



Hope your dd feels better!  I think anytime they have no idea what is wrong, they say it is a virus.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> I just had to share my great news....
> 
> I got a promotion!  A nice little raise, more hours and a manager type position..!
> 
> thanks for all the positive vibes!



Yay..congratulations!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I finally have some finished projects to share!  Finished dh's shirt this morning, but the others have been done for about a week or 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know I resized them, but they look huge...sorry!



I love all the matching family sets, and the minnie mouse dress. 




candicenicole19 said:


> I was MIA today!  Trying to get everything in order for our meeting with MAW on Monday!  I have to order all new birth certs!  I cant find tehm ANYWHERE!  And I have no custody papers on Zoe so I have to find a 9 year old court case number and try to look it up that way at the court house!  Wish me luck that I am able to get it all done by Monday!
> 
> I have lots of pictures to share tomorrow!  Old projects I am finally getting back to and finishing!
> 
> NIght!



Good luck!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well, I haven't made it onto this thread until now.  It's the first thread I haven't posted on.  Of course I am kind of quiet and no one noticed me missing.
> 
> Things here have been rough.  DH graduated from Georgia State University in May.  He finally finished his Bachelors degree.  But finding a job is really hard.  He has been on three interviews and hasn't heard anything final from any of them.  I have been sewing things for birthday gifts and using up my stash.  For me it takes a lot of courage to give a home made gift but I think everyone has liked what I made.
> 
> I took somethings in to a consignment store today.  Including some overalls with Halloween Mickey and Minnie appliques on them.  They had never been worn.  They didn't give me much money for them and now I am really regretting it.  They didn't even tell me if they thought they were cute. I did try to sell them last year on   but I think it was too close to Halloween.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


   Sorry you're going through a rough time.  Good luck to your DH with his job search. I'm sure everyone is loving there home made gifts!  So sorry about the disappointment in the consignment store.  I tried to bring a Peg Perego stroller that looked brand new to a consignment shop and the owner was really snotty to me.  I left the stroller with her but was regrettting it as soon as I pulled out of the lot.  She called a few weeks later to tell me to come take it back and I was actually relieved.  I ended up giving it to my friend who had the shower today and she seems very happy to have it.  I like knowing that it found a good home.   



charlinn said:


> Yes...I am no good with Patterns  I used a cape she already had and just layed it out and started cutting...I do best this way! LOL


Great job!  I still couldn't have done it!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I want one sooooooo bad.  Is that enough oooo's?  Everytime I see one in the store I think...I really need that.  I can use it for scrapbooking and sewing!  Once great machine, so many uses!


Can it cut fabric? Or would you just use the shapes as templates?



SallyfromDE said:


> I have to show you this fabric I just got!! I made Kirsta a Lilo outfit for Ohana's. I wanted something for my Nephew, so I went on a search. I ordered this from Hawaii. I think it was only $5 or $6 a yard. Shipping was only a couple dollars and I had it in a few days. I'm just going to make him a bowling shirt.
> 
> Isn't this the perfect Lilo and Stitch fabric?


Very cute!  Where did you get it?


----------



## SallyfromDE

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well, I haven't made it onto this thread until now.  It's the first thread I haven't posted on.  Of course I am kind of quiet and no one noticed me missing.
> 
> Things here have been rough.  DH graduated from Georgia State University in May.  He finally finished his Bachelors degree.  But finding a job is really hard.  He has been on three interviews and hasn't heard anything final from any of them.  I have been sewing things for birthday gifts and using up my stash.  For me it takes a lot of courage to give a home made gift but I think everyone has liked what I made.
> 
> I took somethings in to a consignment store today.  Including some overalls with Halloween Mickey and Minnie appliques on them.  They had never been worn.  They didn't give me much money for them and now I am really regretting it.  They didn't even tell me if they thought they were cute. I did try to sell them last year on   but I think it was too close to Halloween.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



Congrats to DH on his degree. 3 interviews sounds like a start to me. The perfect position will come around when it's needed. 

As for the consignment, I think I would have taken the appliques off and used them on something else if I could. I especially love to save buttons off things. Kirsta just threw out a pair of slippers that don't fit anymore, and I cut off the Aurora buttons. 

Glad to see you post again!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

minnie2 said:


>



That turn out great..and love the twirl!!



Clutterbug said:


> I must have lost some quotes somewhere along the way, but I know I wanted to say
> 
> Moonk's Mom!!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY, hope you have a great day!!!!!



charlinn said:


> Here are a few more...



I love all of them, especially the Cinderella's cape!  



LauraP22 said:


> I change the threads with each outfit usually.  Rest assured, a serger gets way easier to thread after you've done it a few times.  I don't look forward to changing the thread but it's not all that bad either.  I personally use Wooly Nylon thread most of the time.  I buy mine from Thread Art's site.  http://www.threadart.com/shop/  It's an off brand, they make all their own threads but quality and service are great.  Some only use wooly nylon for swim and extra stretchy stuff, I use it for everything because it is really soft and light.



Thanks..I will check out the website.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

For those of you who own the Cricut machine, do you have the Cricut Personal, or the Cricut Expression?


----------



## karebear1

I have the Expression and the Cricut Deisgn Studio. I was telling jham that if she hasn't purchased the CDS yet- then she really needs to!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I finished my CASED Ariel outfit, but the batteries in my camera are dead so I can't post any pics. I will have pics up later. Jenna loves the outfit though. Thank you Kimmylaj for letting me CASE it for my DD.


----------



## SallyfromDE

lovesdumbo said:


> Very cute!  Where did you get it?



Hawaiianfabric.com


----------



## charlinn

minnie2 said:


> Ok Here is my latest.  The pictures didn't come out great for some reason but oh well. Nikki also wasn't in the mood to model this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor which I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting dizzy which is even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the shirt but it didn't come out i the pictures that cute oh well!


I love this!!  Very cute...and the shirt looks great as well.  I need to learn to make these twirl skirts...DD (4) loves them.


----------



## charlinn

princesskayla said:


> Congrats!!! Does this mean you don't have to worry about tickets to DW?
> 
> Okay, this is what I have been doing today. It is the first of many outfits for Disneyworld in Sept. It is a little longer than I wanted, but I do not want to redo it so I will live. The bad thing about this skirt is that it is so heavy. This one did not take as long as the first one like it did. Sorry the pictures are not great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirl factor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter playing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't want to take it off to go to sleep.


How adorable!!  I love it!  I need to get more material...but my Joann Fabrics doesn't have a big Disney selection...Although they did have some Halloween Disney fabric last week.


----------



## charlinn

EnchantedPrincess said:


> That turn out great..and love the twirl!!
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, hope you have a great day!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of them, especially the Cinderella's cape!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks..I will check out the website.


Thank you...I am going to make a Tink Cape next...I'll post pic's when it's done.  I am looking for more tink fabric so it can be double sided.


----------



## charlinn

candicenicole19 said:


> OKay so I finally finished this dress set!  It is not Disney but I still wanted to share!  Again, Lots of Pictures!  SORRY!  Olivia just loves this outfit ( I think it is the fingerless glove really) and even asked if she was a Coll big girl now!  lol.  Then of course asked if I was gonna put her in my puter!  lol, She is a trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AND GUESS WHAT????????????????????????????
> 
> We meet with Zoes wish granters on Monday at 6:30!  She is just tickled!  Now to find the birth Certs, Custody papers (For Zoe) and make copies of our ID's!  YIKES!*
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


This outfit is adorable...and so is your model!!  I love the striped trim on the bottom!!  Very creative!


----------



## charlinn

ncmomof2 said:


> All the older homes are beautiful!  I can't imagine the work!  I think the oldest home around me is about 10 years old.  I am told often that our home was a cow pasture about two years ago
> 
> Here is what I have been busy doing this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to try an applique soon.  I am a little intimidated by the idea though.  Where do you all get the mickey head to copy?  And how do you cut it so smoothly?




this is so cute!!  I love it.  I haven't tried applique's either...do you need a special machine...mine is 10 years old an does not have that application.


----------



## charlinn

kimmylaj said:


> okay so i have a few new things, i have been trying to applique a few things, and havent quite gotten the hang of it, but my kids are happy with them so thats okay by me.
> animal kingdom set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> ryan 5 picked this crazy simpson fabric looks like pajamas to me but he swears he is wearing it to universal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> mias mermaid outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and a cased outfit --thank you thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I love them all...especially the outfit with the "M" on it!!  Very very cute!!


----------



## princessmom29

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Question about serger....mine was delivered yesterday, and I was reading the manual last night and took it out of the box this afternoon.  Do you change out the threads with the different outfit that you make so the thread matches...or do you keep it at one color, like white and use that on all outfits?   Right now, it is threaded with red, green, yellow and blue and I am thinking those probably aren't the colors that I would stay with.   The threading really scares me....I think I will play around with it a little after the kiddos go to bed tonight.
> 
> Also, do you buy regular thread or are there special thread for sergers?



I use the standard overlock thread on the big spools and I use either black or white I just can't justify spending that much on thread fro one outfit.


I scored some great fabric today. None of it was Disney, but it was cute just the same. I got a light weight cord in black with red and green apples. It looks a lot like the michael miller pears posted a while back. Hancock had cordurory on sale. I also got some great christmas fabric at Walmart. They had a really cute 60 '' border print with snowmen and two other fabrics that coordinated with it. I am planning a dress from the border print and a school party outfit for the others. I also got a storybook that is Rudolph. It is scenes from the classic old movie, really cute! it will be  storybook skirt. I also got some fall patterns for 99 cents at Hancock.


----------



## jham

SallyfromDE said:


> I have to show you this fabric I just got!! I made Kirsta a Lilo outfit for Ohana's. I wanted something for my Nephew, so I went on a search. I ordered this from Hawaii. I think it was only $5 or $6 a yard. Shipping was only a couple dollars and I had it in a few days. I'm just going to make him a bowling shirt.
> 
> Isn't this the perfect Lilo and Stitch fabric?



really cute!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Question about serger....mine was delivered yesterday, and I was reading the manual last night and took it out of the box this afternoon.  Do you change out the threads with the different outfit that you make so the thread matches...or do you keep it at one color, like white and use that on all outfits?   Right now, it is threaded with red, green, yellow and blue and I am thinking those probably aren't the colors that I would stay with.   The threading really scares me....I think I will play around with it a little after the kiddos go to bed tonight.
> 
> Also, do you buy regular thread or are there special thread for sergers?



I buy the large spools of serger thread but I usually use white or black.  I HATE changing colors.  The thread colors in there now are just to match up with the 4 different color-coded threading routes to help you learn to thread it.  Just practice and it will get easier.  If you have the same machine I do (the brother something or other) then the blue thread is the PITB one. 



charlinn said:


> Here are a few more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The xmas one I still need to finish...I need to decide if I am going to have buttons on it, criss cross in the back...ugh...decisions decisions.  Good thing I have 4 more months to go till our trip!!!



Cute!  Love all the fur trim!



jessica52877 said:


> Do you scrapbook with your cricut? I really want one but can't justify the money, but if I see more cute things made with it I know I'l'l get one!



I do...or um, did, when I scrapbooked  I used it today to make characters to put on some notebooks for some Big Give pixiedust. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> For those of you who own the Cricut machine, do you have the Cricut Personal, or the Cricut Expression?



Expression and I'm glad!



karebear1 said:


> I have the Expression and the Cricut Deisgn Studio. I was telling jham that if she hasn't purchased the CDS yet- then she really needs to!



I ALMOST bought it today at Roberts, it was on sale and everything, but I had to use my $ to buy another princess cartridge because I didn't have the cartridge with Belle on it and that is Karlyn's (big give wishtripper) fav. princess.  So I HAD to buy it, right?  Maybe I can sneak it in with the groceries at Walmart.


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is what I did with the applique I posted the other day.  











I love the baby stuff.  If we have another I will have to make my own bibs!


----------



## princesskayla

lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the reversible patchwork bucket hat I made for my friend's baby shower.  It is a size 0-6 months.  I made it to match the bibs and burp clothes I had already made.  I already have plans for lots of Disney ones!





charlinn said:


> I made this for my daughter for our trip to DL in December this year...Just wanted to share.  I have only sewed a few times in my life...usually curtains and a costume once or twice...but I really do not like patterns.  I'll add a few more   They need to finished off with matching bows, tights, and boots/shoes...I'll send the finished look, once completed!!!  How fun is this!!  I am getting obsessed!!  Hahaha...so happy to have found this board!!



Very cute. I love all of your dresses. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes!  I needed them today!  First year not with my mommy on my birthday...I will see her Saturday, but it still seems weird being away from her!
> 
> I finished the bowling shirt and I must say, Katie is so proud of it!
> 
> I think this may need to come with a warning...she is a HUGE NASCAR fan and she LOVES Kasey Kahne.  We just decided the other day to go to the October race so she needed a new shirt...right?  So here she is in all her racing glory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my very very first applique (thanks Heather!!!! )



Good job on the applique! Love the shirt and Happy Birthday!!



charlinn said:


> How adorable!!  I love it!  I need to get more material...but my Joann Fabrics doesn't have a big Disney selection...Although they did have some Halloween Disney fabric last week.



My JoAnn's has a horrible fabric selection. There are NO cotton disney prints and they do not have any dots in red or yellow. I guess I will have to start getting my fabric off the internet. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I did with the applique I posted the other day.




How cute! You did such a good job!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

charlinn said:


> Thank you so much!!  I am having so much fun on this board and at home coming up with more ways to occupy my time before our December Trip to DL!!  I just can't wait.  But, I need to incorporate more of Mickey into the Xmas Dress...any ideas??


I would put a little Mickey head applique on one, or several of the strips!  Maybe a Mickey head on one and an "M" on either side.  



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well, I haven't made it onto this thread until now.  It's the first thread I haven't posted on.  Of course I am kind of quiet and no one noticed me missing.
> 
> Things here have been rough.  DH graduated from Georgia State University in May.  He finally finished his Bachelors degree.  But finding a job is really hard.  He has been on three interviews and hasn't heard anything final from any of them.  I have been sewing things for birthday gifts and using up my stash.  For me it takes a lot of courage to give a home made gift but I think everyone has liked what I made.
> 
> I took somethings in to a consignment store today.  Including some overalls with Halloween Mickey and Minnie appliques on them.  They had never been worn.  They didn't give me much money for them and now I am really regretting it.  They didn't even tell me if they thought they were cute. I did try to sell them last year on   but I think it was too close to Halloween.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


 I'm sorry you're having a rough time right now.  Congrats on your DH getting his bachelor's.  I really hope a great job turns up for him soon!  

Sorry about your consignment story.  It sounds like that woman didn't know how special Mickey head appliques are! 



charlinn said:


> this is so cute!!  I love it.  I haven't tried applique's either...do you need a special machine...mine is 10 years old an does not have that application.


Nope, you just need a machine that has zig-zag on it to do appliques.  Since I haven't posted it nearly enough in the last few days.  Here is a link to my applique tutorial:

http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html



jham said:


> Maybe I can sneak it in with the groceries at Walmart.


Oooh....you're SO bad!! I would NEVER do something like that.  



ncmomof2 said:


> I love the baby stuff.  If we have another I will have to make my own bibs!



You are on a roll!! That turned out SOO cute!!  

You do know you're wasting your time sewing these adorable things, don't you? That little girl of yours would look gorgeous in a paper bag!


----------



## longaberger_lara

Have a question for you guys.  Would it be easy to make CarlaC's peasant top bigger - it only goes up to a size 8 I think, but my daughter would need a 12?  TIA!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I did with the applique I posted the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the baby stuff. If we have another I will have to make my own bibs!


AWWWW that is so cute.


longaberger_lara said:


> Have a question for you guys. Would it be easy to make CarlaC's peasant top bigger - it only goes up to a size 8 I think, but my daughter would need a 12? TIA!


I don't think that it would be hard at all. The pattern is really simple so I think making it bigger would be easily done.


----------



## charlinn

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I did with the applique I posted the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the baby stuff.  If we have another I will have to make my own bibs!


So cute...!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Ok. The batteries are finally charged enough, so here is the pic of Jenna in her new Ariel outfit. She has not taken it off since the pic was taken. I had to change a couple of things when I made it. I just appliqued a square with Ariel, I added ties to the side because the side was showing too much of Jenna. I told her that since the pants were so long she could wear a long sleeve shirt under it during the cooler months.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok. The batteries are finally charged enough, so here is the pic of Jenna in her new Ariel outfit. She has not taken it off since the pic was taken. I had to change a couple of things when I made it. I just appliqued a square with Ariel, I added ties to the side because the side was showing too much of Jenna. I told her that since the pants were so long she could wear a long sleeve shirt under it during the cooler months.




Great Job Crystal!!!  Look how happy she is!!!


----------



## twob4him

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I did with the applique I posted the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the baby stuff.  If we have another I will have to make my own bibs!



Denise....I tell you what...you are sewing up a storm!!!  Great job with the applique. I love all of your outfits and your dd is just adorable.... with those blond curls and blue eyes!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I did with the applique I posted the other day.




Good Lord you fly through things!!!  Another fantastic outfit!


----------



## kimmylaj

Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok. The batteries are finally charged enough, so here is the pic of Jenna in her new Ariel outfit. She has not taken it off since the pic was taken. I had to change a couple of things when I made it. I just appliqued a square with Ariel, I added ties to the side because the side was showing too much of Jenna. I told her that since the pants were so long she could wear a long sleeve shirt under it during the cooler months.


adorable. i love it


----------



## jham

longaberger_lara said:


> Have a question for you guys.  Would it be easy to make CarlaC's peasant top bigger - it only goes up to a size 8 I think, but my daughter would need a 12?  TIA!



Yes, I've made it a size 12 for my older DD.  It wasn't hard, but after the first one I altered it again adding even more on to it.  



Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok. The batteries are finally charged enough, so here is the pic of Jenna in her new Ariel outfit. She has not taken it off since the pic was taken. I had to change a couple of things when I made it. I just appliqued a square with Ariel, I added ties to the side because the side was showing too much of Jenna. I told her that since the pants were so long she could wear a long sleeve shirt under it during the cooler months.



Jenna looks so pretty in that picture!  LOVE the Ariel outfit!


----------



## Jesussavedme

Wow you ladies are So incredibly talented!  I love, love, love all of the outfits!!!!

Am I allowed to post these?
I make these bows for my daughters when we go to WDW and also for my clients, with their own custom color choices.
I make them on a pony elastic, nylon headband (great for babies) or on a clip.


----------



## rie'smom

Jesussavedme said:


> Wow you ladies are So incredibly talented!  I love, love, love all of the outfits!!!!
> 
> Am I allowed to post these?
> I make these bows for my daughters when we go to WDW and also for my clients, with their own custom color choices.
> They are available on a pony elastic, nylon headband (great for babies) or on a clip.



They are beautiful!! We're not allowed to sell, so leave the pictures and delete the cost and you should be fine!


----------



## princesskayla

Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok. The batteries are finally charged enough, so here is the pic of Jenna in her new Ariel outfit. She has not taken it off since the pic was taken. I had to change a couple of things when I made it. I just appliqued a square with Ariel, I added ties to the side because the side was showing too much of Jenna. I told her that since the pants were so long she could wear a long sleeve shirt under it during the cooler months.



   I simply  it!! Would you mind horribly if I CASE it, just for my baby? 

Okay guys. I just found out some exciting news. I am going to try and not share it with my DH until Disney ... but I am going to being sewing for another baby in April!!! We were pregnant in March but I miscarried. We were planning on trying again in Oct after the Disney trip - but I guess things happen when you aren't expecting it! I am wanting to tell my DH in Disney, does anyone have any good ideas??


----------



## kjbrown

HeatherSue said:


> Does anyone else feel like they know the Chung family personally?  I'm always typing in ycmt.com instead of youcanmakethis.com!



Yes!!  I laughed so hard when I read this!   Totally me too.

Anyway, here is the pooh dress I made.  Someone asked about the pattern so she could make a Belle dress.  Sorry, I don't remember who.  Geez, it's just like the families in my neighborhood - I remember all the kids names, but not the parent's names.  I remember what pattern she wanted, what dress she wanted to make, but not who wanted it!!   






It's a NEW LOOK pattern, I think that's Walmart, right?  #6693 - an "easy" "kids!" pattern.

So four new dresses for my daughter this week.  It's like I exploded!    She got to wear a new dress every day this week.  Now, on to the bowling shirt for my son, and a quilt for my son.  I made a quilt for my daughter before she was born.  My son just turned two ...   Guess I better get crackin'!


----------



## Stephres

Thanks to Heather, I finally got this done for one of the MAW families. She helped with the design and insisted that I model it when I was finished (but no twirling). Now, the burning question is, should I try to do the bucket hat on ycmt before I have to send it out tomorrow? I'm not sure I have time, but would it be too busy? I have squares left over so I am leaning towards yes, but not sure about the time thing.

I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.


----------



## kjbrown

princesskayla said:


> I simply  it!! Would you mind horribly if I CASE it, just for my baby?
> 
> Okay guys. I just found out some exciting news. I am going to try and not share it with my DH until Disney ... but I am going to being sewing for another baby in April!!! We were pregnant in March but I miscarried. We were planning on trying again in Oct after the Disney trip - but I guess things happen when you aren't expecting it! I am wanting to tell my DH in Disney, does anyone have any good ideas??



Ooh, what fun!  Congratulations!!  I LOVE thinking of surprise announcements like this!  If you wanted something more private, you could have one of those baby Mickey's sitting on your hotel room bed with a note that says Congratulations!  Ooh, ooh, do the divers at Coral Reef still do custom signs?  You could have them make a sign.  Or, meal at a character meal, you could probably talk to the manager beforehand and have the character bring out a sign or something, maybe.

Or you have a child already, right?  You could make a shirt for the older child that says, "I'm gonna be a big brother/sister" whatever he/she will be.

Fun stuff!  Exciting!!


----------



## princesskayla

Coral Reef is out. I have a phobia of fish. I read somewhere that a mother found the dream squad and enlisted their help. That might be fun!


----------



## princesskayla

Stephres said:


> Thanks to Heather, I finally got this done for one of the MAW families. She helped with the design and insisted that I model it when I was finished (but no twirling). Now, the burning question is, should I try to do the bucket hat on ycmt before I have to send it out tomorrow? I'm not sure I have time, but would it be too busy? I have squares left over so I am leaning towards yes, but not sure about the time thing.
> 
> I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.



Ohh, I like it. I think a 11 yo will love it! A bucket hat would be wonderful if you could do it in time. I say go for it.


----------



## Stephres

kjbrown said:


> Anyway, here is the pooh dress I made.  Someone asked about the pattern so she could make a Belle dress.  Sorry, I don't remember who.  Geez, it's just like the families in my neighborhood - I remember all the kids names, but not the parent's names.  I remember what pattern she wanted, what dress she wanted to make, but not who wanted it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a NEW LOOK pattern, I think that's Walmart, right?  #6693 - an "easy" "kids!" pattern.



It was me! I don't remember names either, so don't sweat it. I was thinking of taking CarlaC's jumper and trying to put darts in it, but this already has them and it comes in bigger sizes! 

It's so cute, and I love the Pooh dress too (that lace trim is so sweet). Thanks so much!


----------



## mytwotinks

jessica52877 said:


> Do you scrapbook with your cricut? I really want one but can't justify the money, but if I see more cute things made with it I know I'l'l get one!



I've done some letters with my cricut.  I just put the fusible on the back of the fabric before I cut and then just ironed right onto the t-shirt!


----------



## mytwotinks

Stephres said:


> Thanks to Heather, I finally got this done for one of the MAW families. She helped with the design and insisted that I model it when I was finished (but no twirling). Now, the burning question is, should I try to do the bucket hat on ycmt before I have to send it out tomorrow? I'm not sure I have time, but would it be too busy? I have squares left over so I am leaning towards yes, but not sure about the time thing.
> 
> I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.



This is very cute!  I think it's great for an 11 year old.  If you have time, the hat would be cool too, but I wouldn't stress about it.  The outfit on it's own is terrific!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

HELP!!!! I am Shirring the back of Katies Back to School top and I cant figure it out on my Brother CS6000i Yeah, and the first day is tomorrow.


----------



## ncmomof2

Tykatmadismomma said:


> HELP!!!! I am Shirring the back of Katies Back to School top and I cant figure it out on my Brother CS6000i Yeah, and the first day is tomorrow.




What is going on?  Did you hand wind the elastic?  Pull on it a little bit while you wind but not too much.  Make sure your length is on 4 (or higher if you have a higher option.  Mine is only to 4)  Make sure when you start that you go back and forth good so it does not pull apart.  Also, make sure you hold the front and back on the fabric to keep the top stitch (the thread) long enough.  Remember that it will take a few rows before it looks really shirred because it wont pull too much together on the first few rows.  It is hard to go back and forth at the end, it will gather but that is ok.  Does that help?  Make sense?


----------



## ncmomof2

Tinka_Belle said:


>



So cute!  My daughter loves Ariel but I have not found this fabric yet to case it!


----------



## CampbellScot

Stephres said:


> Thanks to Heather, I finally got this done for one of the MAW families. She helped with the design and insisted that I model it when I was finished (but no twirling). Now, the burning question is, should I try to do the bucket hat on ycmt before I have to send it out tomorrow? I'm not sure I have time, but would it be too busy? I have squares left over so I am leaning towards yes, but not sure about the time thing.
> 
> I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.



You are too cute for words!!! No Megan pose?! I LOVE the outfit! I would SO wear that!!!

how're you feeling Miss Steph? Hope you are better!!!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I used my machine to wind the bobbin and I set the stitch to 5 but when I started and it was really loose.


----------



## charlinn

Jesussavedme said:


> Wow you ladies are So incredibly talented!  I love, love, love all of the outfits!!!!
> 
> Am I allowed to post these?
> I make these bows for my daughters when we go to WDW and also for my clients, with their own custom color choices.
> They are only $5 each and available on a pony elastic, nylon headband (great for babies) or on a clip.


These are adorable.  Where do you get your mickey buttons?  I am looking for some for one of the outfits I made my daughter...


----------



## ncmomof2

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I used my machine to wind the bobbin and I set the stitch to 5 but when I started and it was really loose.



Try hand winding, maybe it to too stretched out when the machine does it.  And try 4 if 5 does not work after handwinding.


----------



## ncmomof2

charlinn said:


> These are adorable.  Where do you get your mickey buttons?  I am looking for some for one of the outfits I made my daughter...



The mickey buttons are scrapbooking supplies.  They have stickers on them but it can be removed easily.  I have them but have not made any bows with them yet.  I have used the bottle caps with bows.  They can also be found with scrapbooking supplies.


----------



## lovesdumbo

SallyfromDE said:


> Hawaiianfabric.com


Thanks!  They have some cute palm tree fabric.  I havent' been able to find any around here.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I did with the applique I posted the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the baby stuff.  If we have another I will have to make my own bibs!


So cute!  I love that Mickey fabric and your applique looks great!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok. The batteries are finally charged enough, so here is the pic of Jenna in her new Ariel outfit. She has not taken it off since the pic was taken. I had to change a couple of things when I made it. I just appliqued a square with Ariel, I added ties to the side because the side was showing too much of Jenna. I told her that since the pants were so long she could wear a long sleeve shirt under it during the cooler months.


Adorable!



princesskayla said:


> I simply  it!! Would you mind horribly if I CASE it, just for my baby?
> 
> Okay guys. I just found out some exciting news. I am going to try and not share it with my DH until Disney ... but I am going to being sewing for another baby in April!!! We were pregnant in March but I miscarried. We were planning on trying again in Oct after the Disney trip - but I guess things happen when you aren't expecting it! I am wanting to tell my DH in Disney, does anyone have any good ideas??


Congrats!  



kjbrown said:


> Anyway, here is the pooh dress I made.  Someone asked about the pattern so she could make a Belle dress.  Sorry, I don't remember who.  Geez, it's just like the families in my neighborhood - I remember all the kids names, but not the parent's names.  I remember what pattern she wanted, what dress she wanted to make, but not who wanted it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a NEW LOOK pattern, I think that's Walmart, right?  #6693 - an "easy" "kids!" pattern.
> 
> So four new dresses for my daughter this week.  It's like I exploded!    She got to wear a new dress every day this week.  Now, on to the bowling shirt for my son, and a quilt for my son.  I made a quilt for my daughter before she was born.  My son just turned two ...   Guess I better get crackin'!


That is adorable!  My DD is a Pooh fanatic!



Stephres said:


> Thanks to Heather, I finally got this done for one of the MAW families. She helped with the design and insisted that I model it when I was finished (but no twirling). Now, the burning question is, should I try to do the bucket hat on ycmt before I have to send it out tomorrow? I'm not sure I have time, but would it be too busy? I have squares left over so I am leaning towards yes, but not sure about the time thing.
> 
> I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.


That is wonderful!  I just made a bucket hat for my 5yo tonight and isn't huge on her.  It is almost too small for my DD(9)-I'll have to enlarge the pattern for her before I make one.  Unless you know the child's head size you run the risk of it being too small.  My kids do tend to have big heads though.  How about a headband?  Would that be easier to make adjustable?  I think the outfit is cute as is too!!!!



mytwotinks said:


> I've done some letters with my cricut.  I just put the fusible on the back of the fabric before I cut and then just ironed right onto the t-shirt!


Very cool!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> HELP!!!! I am Shirring the back of Katies Back to School top and I cant figure it out on my Brother CS6000i Yeah, and the first day is tomorrow.


 Sorry I've never tried it but wanted to wish you luck!


----------



## jham

Tykatmadismomma said:


> HELP!!!! I am Shirring the back of Katies Back to School top and I cant figure it out on my Brother CS6000i Yeah, and the first day is tomorrow.



I may be wrong, but it can't hurt to try.  Set your tension way up to like a 7 or 8.  If my stitch width is a 5 and my tension is up to a 7 or 8 then, with regular thread, it gathers really well, so it should work with elastic thread  I have this machine (costco version) and I have had problems shirring in the past.  Okay, I really need to stop DISing and go make a doll outfit I HAVE to finish tonight (haven't started it)


----------



## Stephres

The Moonk's Mom said:


>



Happy belated birthday! Your appliqué looks great. It looks like the perfect nascar shirt. Megan likes Jimmie Johnson, so I'd better not let her see this or she will want one!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well, I haven't made it onto this thread until now.  It's the first thread I haven't posted on.  Of course I am kind of quiet and no one noticed me missing.
> 
> Things here have been rough.  DH graduated from Georgia State University in May.  He finally finished his Bachelors degree.  But finding a job is really hard.  He has been on three interviews and hasn't heard anything final from any of them.  I have been sewing things for birthday gifts and using up my stash.  For me it takes a lot of courage to give a home made gift but I think everyone has liked what I made.
> 
> I took somethings in to a consignment store today.  Including some overalls with Halloween Mickey and Minnie appliqués on them.  They had never been worn.  They didn't give me much money for them and now I am really regretting it.  They didn't even tell me if they thought they were cute. I did try to sell them last year on   but I think it was too close to Halloween.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



 I'm sorry you've been going through a rough stretch. I think home made gifts are the best and I am sure they are cherished. 



ncmomof2 said:


>



So cute! Although I have to agree with Heather, your little girl is adorable in anything. I do like the yellow ruffle with the red. Your appliqué looks great too.



Tinka_Belle said:


>



Look at Jenna! She looks so pleased with the outfit; you did a great job!



princesskayla said:


> Okay guys. I just found out some exciting news. I am going to try and not share it with my DH until Disney ... but I am going to being sewing for another baby in April!!! We were pregnant in March but I miscarried. We were planning on trying again in Oct after the Disney trip - but I guess things happen when you aren't expecting it! I am wanting to tell my DH in Disney, does anyone have any good ideas??



I don't have any ideas, but congratulations!



princesskayla said:


> Ohh, I like it. I think a 11 yo will love it! A bucket hat would be wonderful if you could do it in time. I say go for it.



I will try tomorrow: thanks!



mytwotinks said:


> This is very cute!  I think it's great for an 11 year old.  If you have time, the hat would be cool too, but I wouldn't stress about it.  The outfit on it's own is terrific!



I will try not to stress. Why didn't release it last week, lol. I just wish I had an extra couple of days.



CampbellScot said:


> You are too cute for words!!! No Megan pose?! I LOVE the outfit! I would SO wear that!!!
> 
> how're you feeling Miss Steph? Hope you are better!!!



Thanks! Heather said I couldn't out-twirl her, so she is lucky I made shorts!

My sinus crap has finally seemed to subside, just in time for me to catch a cold! Tom offered to take me out back and shoot me, sweet husband that he is.



ncmomof2 said:


> Try hand winding, maybe it to too stretched out when the machine does it.  And try 4 if 5 does not work after handwinding.



I agree; I think hand-winding on some machines is best. And you won't see it bunch up until you have done a couple of rows. And you can steam it to get the elastic to tighten up as well. Good luck!


----------



## jessica52877

kjbrown said:


> Now, on to the bowling shirt for my son, and a quilt for my son.  I made a quilt for my daughter before she was born.  My son just turned two ...   Guess I better get crackin'!



Hmm, Dallas will be 6 in December and I started his sesame street quilt before he turned 3, so you still haven't quite caught up with me!  



Stephres said:


> Thanks to Heather, I finally got this done for one of the MAW families. She helped with the design and insisted that I model it when I was finished (but no twirling). Now, the burning question is, should I try to do the bucket hat on ycmt before I have to send it out tomorrow? I'm not sure I have time, but would it be too busy? I have squares left over so I am leaning towards yes, but not sure about the time thing.
> 
> I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.



I LOVE it! I am starting to worry though, because I would totally wear it (along with Heather's), so hoping the kids love them! Heather's was a huge hit, so thinking yours will be too!



mytwotinks said:


> I've done some letters with my cricut.  I just put the fusible on the back of the fabric before I cut and then just ironed right onto the t-shirt!



This is one of the main reasons I would want one, but then if I start using it for fabric I get into the whole I want the $600 one, yada, yada, yada.  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> HELP!!!! I am Shirring the back of Katies Back to School top and I cant figure it out on my Brother CS6000i Yeah, and the first day is tomorrow.



Hmm, sounds like this machine doesn't like shirring. Sorry, no help, got the machine, but never shirred a thing.



ncmomof2 said:


> So cute!  My daughter loves Ariel but I have not found this fabric yet to case it!



I had seen this Ariel at walmart, but never bought any of it. 



jham said:


> I may be wrong, but it can't hurt to try.  Set your tension way up to like a 7 or 8.  If my stitch width is a 5 and my tension is up to a 7 or 8 then, with regular thread, it gathers really well, so it should work with elastic thread  I have this machine (costco version) and I have had problems shirring in the past.  Okay, I really need to stop DISing and go make a doll outfit I HAVE to finish tonight (haven't started it)



I sure hope to see the doll outfit. I LOVE doll clothes! It is a childhood sickness. My great grandma used to make me outfit after outfit for my CPK and my mom made a few for my Mandy and Jenny dolls!

I got the patterns in my sewing room with a few cut out, never used, that I think about trying every once in a while. I am not keen on the smallness of sewing them though.


----------



## Jesussavedme

charlinn said:


> These are adorable.  Where do you get your mickey buttons?  I am looking for some for one of the outfits I made my daughter...



Hi there,
I got mine at Walmart, but I think I might have seen then at Michael's as well.
Yes, in the scrapbooking supplies.


----------



## ncmomof2

I have been meaning to post some of my Disney bows.  I started making bows when my DD started needing them   Why buy when you can make!  So here are some I have done.

Here is how you know you have lost it!  The red and white one, the mickey in the middle is cut out of my old Disney Visa 






Here are some ponytail holders.  






I made the Tink one to match her swim suit for her birthday party at the pool.






Once I finish sewing I hope to make matching bows for her outfits before the trip.

Thanks everyone for the kind words and encouragement!


----------



## mytwotinks

jessica52877 said:


> This is one of the main reasons I would want one, but then if I start using it for fabric I get into the whole I want the $600 one, yada, yada, yada.



I am sure that I would love the $600 cricut, but for now I am making do with the $100 one that I got on black friday at wal-mart last year.  I really considered splurging on the bigger one, but my sister talked me out of it.  I know it's cool, but for what I use it for, the smaller one is plenty.  I would probably never use the letters any bigger than 5" (I think that's how big it goes) and very rarely even use that large. 

We haven't used it much.  I made this set and a couple of cards.  Riley used it to do the lettering for her science project last year.  I only have the 2 cartridges that came with it.  I am going to teach Riley how to use it because I think she would have a blast making cards with it.

Here is my budget cricut tip! ~ I don't replace the cutting mat.  I spray it with repositionable glue.  I am sure you all do this, but I really felt smart when I thought of it so pretend like I'm a genius for a second.


----------



## charlinn

ncmomof2 said:


> I have been meaning to post some of my Disney bows.  I started making bows when my DD started needing them   Why buy when you can make!  So here are some I have done.
> 
> Here is how you know you have lost it!  The red and white one, the mickey in the middle is cut out of my old Disney Visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some ponytail holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the Tink one to match her swim suit for her birthday party at the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I finish sewing I hope to make matching bows for her outfits before the trip.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words and encouragement!


These are adorable!  Gave me some great ideas!!!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I took out my bobbin and tightened up the elastic and tried again and presto it worked now I am finishing the flutter sleeves and I will post a pic when it's all done! 

I think I was also stressed since I have to have it done tonight.  I origionally made another top to go with the skirt but didnt like it so I drew out another design and here we are.


----------



## cerberus

Jesussavedme said:


> Hi there,
> I got mine at Walmart, but I think I might have seen then at Michael's as well.
> Yes, in the scrapbooking supplies.



I got my Mickey and Minnie set at Walmart, but most scrapbooking places have them. Also have seen them at the bigger Joanns. 
I don't sew, but how do you get them attached to the ribbon  ? I use them when I do scrapbooks and they have a sticker mount on the back?


----------



## LisaZoe

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Question about serger... mine was delivered yesterday, and I was reading the manual last night and took it out of the box this afternoon. Do you change out the threads with the different outfit that you make so the thread matches... or do you keep it at one color, like white and use that on all outfits?  Right now, it is threaded with red, green, yellow and blue and I am thinking those probably aren't the colors that I would stay with. The threading really scares me....I think I will play around with it a little after the kiddos go to bed tonight.
> 
> Also, do you buy regular thread or are there special thread for sergers?



You can use regular thread but since the serger uses so much, those can run out fast! I buy the large cones that are designed for use on sergers (I wait for JoAnn's to put theirs on sale). I would recommend that you start with white or off white. I have quite a few colors but honestly mostly use white. It seems like the wrong side of cotton prints is often fairly light or white so white thread blends in better IMO. I will change if I'd doing a rolled edge hem or if the fabric is a definite color on the wrong side. 

BTW - I think JoAnn's will have their thread on sale soon for 50% off.



Stephres said:


> Thanks to Heather, I finally got this done for one of the MAW families. She helped with the design and insisted that I model it when I was finished (but no twirling). Now, the burning question is, should I try to do the bucket hat on ycmt before I have to send it out tomorrow? I'm not sure I have time, but would it be too busy? I have squares left over so I am leaning towards yes, but not sure about the time thing.
> 
> I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.



That is very cute! I think a bucket hat would be cute and could be handy to have.



mytwotinks said:


> I've done some letters with my cricut.  I just put the fusible on the back of the fabric before I cut and then just ironed right onto the t-shirt!



That's cheating (I only say that because I don't have that machine  )


----------



## ncmomof2

cerberus said:


> I got my Mickey and Minnie set at Walmart, but most scrapbooking places have them. Also have seen them at the bigger Joanns.
> I don't sew, but how do you get them attached to the ribbon  ? I use them when I do scrapbooks and they have a sticker mount on the back?




I take the sticker part off and hot glue it onto the ribbon.  I have not had one fall off yet but you never know.


----------



## LisaZoe

Here's what I finally got finished up today. I've been working on them on and off for more than a month! These are more of my "use the stash" projects.  I think they came out really cute... if I say so myself.  





















I also got the top done for the quilt I'm making as a gift for my niece and her DH (well, actually for the baby but he's not born yet). I was up way too late last night trying to get it done. I'm not totally sure if I like it but I'm warming up to it. I'm off now to get the layers pin basted so it's ready to quilt (by machine) tomorrow.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

princesskayla said:


> I simply  it!! Would you mind horribly if I CASE it, just for my baby?
> 
> Okay guys. I just found out some exciting news. I am going to try and not share it with my DH until Disney ... but I am going to being sewing for another baby in April!!! We were pregnant in March but I miscarried. We were planning on trying again in Oct after the Disney trip - but I guess things happen when you aren't expecting it! I am wanting to tell my DH in Disney, does anyone have any good ideas??


I actually CASED it from Kimmylaj and she had already said it was ok so I guess go ahead and CASE away.



Stephres said:


> Thanks to Heather, I finally got this done for one of the MAW families. She helped with the design and insisted that I model it when I was finished (but no twirling). Now, the burning question is, should I try to do the bucket hat on ycmt before I have to send it out tomorrow? I'm not sure I have time, but would it be too busy? I have squares left over so I am leaning towards yes, but not sure about the time thing.
> 
> I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.


That is too cute. I think that an 11 year old girl would love to have that.


ncmomof2 said:


> So cute! My daughter loves Ariel but I have not found this fabric yet to case it!


I got the fabric at Wal-Mart.



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I finally got finished up today. I've been working on them on and off for more than a month! These are more of my "use the stash" projects.  I think they came out really cute... if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the top done for the quilt I'm making as a gift for my niece and her DH (well, actually for the baby but he's not born yet). I was up way too late last night trying to get it done. I'm not totally sure if I like it but I'm warming up to it. I'm off now to get the layers pin basted so it's ready to quilt (by machine) tomorrow.


Those are so pretty. I was thinking about doing an applique shirt like that for Jenna, but didn't know if you would mind being CASED or not.


----------



## LisaZoe

Tinka_Belle said:


> Those are so pretty. I was thinking about doing an applique shirt like that for Jenna, but didn't know if you would mind being CASED or not.



I wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## mytwotinks

LisaZoe said:


>



I love the Alice!  They are all cute, but the fabric in the Alice pants is great!


----------



## DesigningMouse

I'm looking for Princess cameos.  Like Jasmine, Cindy, Ariel.  I need them for the girls dresses for the trip but I can't find anything anywhere.  Has anyone ever seen anything even similar?


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I am done with the outfit now I have to decorate some flip flops, I have red tulle, Yellow 1 in. grosgain and black satin ribbon.  Now I need some inspiration  
Here are a few pics of the back to school outfit. 
the back




front




Top up close




Skirt, I am so proud of this skirt and how it turned out.




Katilyn asked to be swirled in this picture.  




Maddy in her umm, dress thats not done yet( ignore the dirty face it was before bath time)




Twirling!!!!!





I will try and get some good pics tomorrow before school.


----------



## glorib

Stephres said:


> Thanks to Heather, I finally got this done for one of the MAW families. She helped with the design and insisted that I model it when I was finished (but no twirling). Now, the burning question is, should I try to do the bucket hat on ycmt before I have to send it out tomorrow? I'm not sure I have time, but would it be too busy? I have squares left over so I am leaning towards yes, but not sure about the time thing.
> 
> I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.



That is super cute!  Definitely cool enough for an 11 year old!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I finally got finished up today. I've been working on them on and off for more than a month! These are more of my "use the stash" projects.  I think they came out really cute... if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the top done for the quilt I'm making as a gift for my niece and her DH (well, actually for the baby but he's not born yet). I was up way too late last night trying to get it done. I'm not totally sure if I like it but I'm warming up to it. I'm off now to get the layers pin basted so it's ready to quilt (by machine) tomorrow.



gorgeous as usual!!  Alice is my favorite too!  I just love that fabric!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am done with the outfit now I have to decorate some flip flops, I have red tulle, Yellow 1 in. grosgain and black satin ribbon.  Now I need some inspiration
> Here are a few pics of the back to school outfit.
> the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt, I am so proud of this skirt and how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katilyn asked to be swirled in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy in her umm, dress thats not done yet( ignore the dirty face it was before bath time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and get some good pics tomorrow before school.



Great job!  So cute!  And I'm  at wanting to be swirled.  too funny!


----------



## LisaZoe

mytwotinks said:


> I love the Alice!  They are all cute, but the fabric in the Alice pants is great!





glorib said:


> gorgeous as usual!!  Alice is my favorite too!  I just love that fabric!



Thanks! I love that fabric too but was concerned about using so much black for a small girl's set. I've used that print along with a white background version for a Snow White set and loved how it looked. In fact, I used both again on a Snow White dress along with some yellow, red and blue prints.  I've been wanting to do an Alice set but just hadn't found the time so as I was looking through my tees to use, I decided she'd be one to do - finally.

FYI - If you'd like to check out this print for yourself, the line is from Free Spirit and it's called Jane's Paradise Garden. The designer, Jane Sassaman, has done several lines with similar prints. I love this print from the Butterfly Garden line and think it would be perfect for an Alice set, too.


----------



## rie'smom

DesigningMouse said:


> I'm looking for Princess cameos.  Like Jasmine, Cindy, Ariel.  I need them for the girls dresses for the trip but I can't find anything anywhere.  Has anyone ever seen anything even similar?


Check at the Dollar Store or Big Lots for princess crowns. I needed the crown for my niece's costume and I had to remove an oval princess piece that had Ariel on it. It reminded me of a cameo.There were crowns for most of the Disney princesses.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok. The batteries are finally charged enough, so here is the pic of Jenna in her new Ariel outfit. She has not taken it off since the pic was taken. I had to change a couple of things when I made it. I just appliqued a square with Ariel, I added ties to the side because the side was showing too much of Jenna. I told her that since the pants were so long she could wear a long sleeve shirt under it during the cooler months.



It came out great!  I love the wole outfit!  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I did with the applique I posted the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the baby stuff.  If we have another I will have to make my own bibs!



You just keep on sewing!  WOW!   I wish I had the time to sew like that!



Jesussavedme said:


> Wow you ladies are So incredibly talented!  I love, love, love all of the outfits!!!!
> 
> Am I allowed to post these?
> I make these bows for my daughters when we go to WDW and also for my clients, with their own custom color choices.
> I make them on a pony elastic, nylon headband (great for babies) or on a clip.



My dd has one like that with the bottlecaps.  We won it at a sale.  I am hopefully going to make a few before Disney...it keeps getting closer!



princesskayla said:


> Okay guys. I just found out some exciting news. I am going to try and not share it with my DH until Disney ... but I am going to being sewing for another baby in April!!! We were pregnant in March but I miscarried. We were planning on trying again in Oct after the Disney trip - but I guess things happen when you aren't expecting it! I am wanting to tell my DH in Disney, does anyone have any good ideas??



 Congratulations!  I had the same thing happen to me.  I miscarried in December 2002 and was pregnant weeks later.  Was very surprising. 



kjbrown said:


> Anyway, here is the pooh dress I made.  Someone asked about the pattern so she could make a Belle dress.  Sorry, I don't remember who.  Geez, it's just like the families in my neighborhood - I remember all the kids names, but not the parent's names.  I remember what pattern she wanted, what dress she wanted to make, but not who wanted it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a NEW LOOK pattern, I think that's Walmart, right?  #6693 - an "easy" "kids!" pattern.
> 
> So four new dresses for my daughter this week.  It's like I exploded!   She got to wear a new dress every day this week.  Now, on to the bowling shirt for my son, and a quilt for my son.  I made a quilt for my daughter before she was born.  My son just turned two ...   Guess I better get crackin'!



We made a dress with that pattern and I laughed when you said "easy"!  That was one mom did most of!  It does come out really pretty through!



Stephres said:


> Thanks to Heather, I finally got this done for one of the MAW families. She helped with the design and insisted that I model it when I was finished (but no twirling). Now, the burning question is, should I try to do the bucket hat on ycmt before I have to send it out tomorrow? I'm not sure I have time, but would it be too busy? I have squares left over so I am leaning towards yes, but not sure about the time thing.
> 
> I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.



I think an 11 year old will love it!  I love it.  I want those shorts!



ncmomof2 said:


> I have been meaning to post some of my Disney bows.  I started making bows when my DD started needing them   Why buy when you can make!  So here are some I have done.
> 
> Here is how you know you have lost it!  The red and white one, the mickey in the middle is cut out of my old Disney Visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words and encouragement!



Love the bows.  They are all so cute..



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I finally got finished up today. I've been working on them on and off for more than a month! These are more of my "use the stash" projects.  I think they came out really cute... if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the top done for the quilt I'm making as a gift for my niece and her DH (well, actually for the baby but he's not born yet). I was up way too late last night trying to get it done. I'm not totally sure if I like it but I'm warming up to it. I'm off now to get the layers pin basted so it's ready to quilt (by machine) tomorrow.



Love them all!  Those shirts are so cute.  You do such great work.  I finally got my teflon pressing sheet to try an applique.  When I can find the time!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am done with the outfit now I have to decorate some flip flops, I have red tulle, Yellow 1 in. grosgain and black satin ribbon.  Now I need some inspiration
> Here are a few pics of the back to school outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and get some good pics tomorrow before school.



They came out so sweet.  Tell your little one good luck on her first day!  Can't believe how early they start!


----------



## minnie2

SallyfromDE said:


> I have to show you this fabric I just got!! I made Kirsta a Lilo outfit for Ohana's. I wanted something for my Nephew, so I went on a search. I ordered this from Hawaii. I think it was only $5 or $6 a yard. Shipping was only a couple dollars and I had it in a few days. I'm just going to make him a bowling shirt.
> 
> Isn't this the perfect Lilo and Stitch fabric?


 tht is PERFECT Lilo fabric!  



HeatherSue said:


> I KNOW!  I've been feeling yucky this week and I couldn't do much but lay on the couch and look at my laptop yesterday.  So, I was dissapointed that it was so slow!
> 
> 
> This is wonderful!  I absolutely love the twirl factor. You ladies are making me think I need to make one of these patchwork twirl skirts!  Maybe someday!
> 
> Aw, thank you!!!  We used to have to work pretty hard at the photobucket account, but it's so nice now that everyone adds the pictures themselves!  Teresa still works on the bookmarks a lot, but I've been slacking!
> 
> 
> I was a youcanmakethis holdout for a long time.  I couldn't believe people spent so much money on patterns when I could find them for 99 cents!  Then, I got one and realized how much easier they are!! I think you save money in the long run. I've made the portrait peasant top at least 15 times already, in lots of different sizes and configurations! I've also made the doll sized one a lot, too.   We'll talk you into it eventually!


I hope you are feeling better!  It is no fun when you feel awful.
Thanks about the skirt.  I really LOVE these and am thrilled Nikki likes them too.  I am debating making one for my 2 yr old niece but we will see I already have an outfit cut out for her and Nikki to match at Chef Mickey's.  I just feel so bad I haven't made my nephew anything!  Boy's stuff isn't as much fun.  
I don't really need the convincing George does!  He is being cheap!  I have a bunch of things in my wish list on there and I look at them every day but George keeps saying why do you need more patterns  I keep showing him how cute the bowling shirt is and he reminds me I made my own pattern and made 3 shirts from it so why d I need another one.  He doesn't get it.  MEN!  Trust me I am still working on him! I just have to wait until he wants to make a purchase and I can say well if you are getting that I am ordering a bunch of stuff from YCMT    I know that is so bad but hey we have been together for 19 yrs and it has worked so far  

 Oh and I have said it before and will say it again I LOVE the book marks!!!!!!!!!!  I do have to ask though recently I have found a few that say page cannot be found.  When I see that should I pm one of you?  I know you work so hard on them I feel awful just leaving them and ignoring them....



charlinn said:


> I made this for my daughter for our trip to DL in December this year...Just wanted to share.  I have only sewed a few times in my life...usually curtains and a costume once or twice...but I really do not like patterns.  I'll add a few more   They need to finished off with matching bows, tights, and boots/shoes...I'll send the finished look, once completed!!!  How fun is this!!  I am getting obsessed!!  Hahaha...so happy to have found this board!!


That is great!  Love the fur trim!  



charlinn said:


> Here are a few more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The xmas one I still need to finish...I need to decide if I am going to have buttons on it, criss cross in the back...ugh...decisions decisions.  Good thing I have 4 more months to go till our trip!!!


Really cute!  Nikki would LOVE that trim!  i am now thinking I should make her a fur trimmed dress for MVMCP!  Of course that means Kyle would need a new something then since we are going with our best friends and their boys i would want them to have something.  hum.....  Maybe not!    



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes!  I needed them today!  First year not with my mommy on my birthday...I will see her Saturday, but it still seems weird being away from her!
> 
> I finished the bowling shirt and I must say, Katie is so proud of it!
> 
> I think this may need to come with a warning...she is a HUGE NASCAR fan and she LOVES Kasey Kahne.  We just decided the other day to go to the October race so she needed a new shirt...right?  So here she is in all her racing glory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my very very first applique (thanks Heather!!!! )


 She looks so cute in that!  It came out great!  Kyle would love that.  He is such a car person.  I swear it is in his blood my dad was all about the cars and my step dad is too and we joke it took my step dad 3 boys then his grandson to get a boy that loves cars like he does.  HE tried with Nik but she was too busy admiring Mema's jewelry  



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Well, I haven't made it onto this thread until now.  It's the first thread I haven't posted on.  Of course I am kind of quiet and no one noticed me missing.
> 
> Things here have been rough.  DH graduated from Georgia State University in May.  He finally finished his Bachelors degree.  But finding a job is really hard.  He has been on three interviews and hasn't heard anything final from any of them.  I have been sewing things for birthday gifts and using up my stash.  For me it takes a lot of courage to give a home made gift but I think everyone has liked what I made.
> 
> I took somethings in to a consignment store today.  Including some overalls with Halloween Mickey and Minnie appliques on them.  They had never been worn.  They didn't give me much money for them and now I am really regretting it.  They didn't even tell me if they thought they were cute. I did try to sell them last year on   but I think it was too close to Halloween.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



 I am sorry things are so rough!  I hope they get better soon.  Congrats on DH graduations!  That is great!


----------



## minnie2

charlinn said:


> I love this!!  Very cute...and the shirt looks great as well.  I need to learn to make these twirl skirts...DD (4) loves them.


Thank you.  Surpassingly it isn't rally hard at all just time consuming and tedious.  So I usually make this in between other things so I don't get bored or frustrated.


princessmom29 said:


> I use the standard overlock thread on the big spools and I use either black or white I just can't justify spending that much on thread fro one outfit.
> 
> 
> I scored some great fabric today. None of it was Disney, but it was cute just the same. I got a light weight cord in black with red and green apples. It looks a lot like the michael miller pears posted a while back. Hancock had cordurory on sale. I also got some great christmas fabric at Walmart. They had a really cute 60 '' border print with snowmen and two other fabrics that coordinated with it. I am planning a dress from the border print and a school party outfit for the others. I also got a storybook that is Rudolph. It is scenes from the classic old movie, really cute! it will be  storybook skirt. I also got some fall patterns for 99 cents at Hancock.


I saw that apple fabric it is darling!  I have a pattern that I posted the other day that Nikki loved that I want to use that brown and bright colored 70's flowered corduroy for.  I loved all of that corduroy Hancocks had!  I also picked up a few patterns for .99!  Love that!  



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is what I did with the applique I posted the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the baby stuff.  If we have another I will have to make my own bibs!


another great one!  I love that Mickey fabric.  I have been eying it for awhile.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok. The batteries are finally charged enough, so here is the pic of Jenna in her new Ariel outfit. She has not taken it off since the pic was taken. I had to change a couple of things when I made it. I just appliqued a square with Ariel, I added ties to the side because the side was showing too much of Jenna. I told her that since the pants were so long she could wear a long sleeve shirt under it during the cooler months.


IT is adorable!  She loves it so much you can just tell!  


Jesussavedme said:


> Wow you ladies are So incredibly talented!  I love, love, love all of the outfits!!!!
> 
> Am I allowed to post these?
> I make these bows for my daughters when we go to WDW and also for my clients, with their own custom color choices.
> I make them on a pony elastic, nylon headband (great for babies) or on a clip.


Very cute!  Love the bows that people post here!  I wish Nikki would still wear them 

_Jham and Heather_.
I will fess up I accidently end up with thread and other sewing supplies in my gorcery cart when I shop at Super Wal Mart too.  I am not sure how they get there though.  I just wish mine had a fabric department or some cute fabric may have to jump magicly in my cart too


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

princesskayla said:


> Okay guys. I just found out some exciting news. I am going to try and not share it with my DH until Disney ... but I am going to being sewing for another baby in April!!! We were pregnant in March but I miscarried. We were planning on trying again in Oct after the Disney trip - but I guess things happen when you aren't expecting it! I am wanting to tell my DH in Disney, does anyone have any good ideas??



Congrats!    thats's wonderful news!  Hope you are feeling well!



kjbrown said:


> It's a NEW LOOK pattern, I think that's Walmart, right?  #6693 - an "easy" "kids!" pattern.



Really pretty!  Might have to go check out WalleyWorld today!



Stephres said:


> I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.



Was SOOOO going to ask you to make me one until you asked if it was cool enough for an 11 year old   I'm 11 (plus 20  ) and I LOVE it



Tykatmadismomma said:


> HELP!!!! I am Shirring the back of Katies Back to School top and I cant figure it out on my Brother CS6000i Yeah, and the first day is tomorrow.



First day of school is TOMORROW????  Sorry, I still think that sounds so funny.  Kids here don't get out til the last week of June and don't go back til Labor Day!



LisaZoe said:


> [/IMG]



Oh Alice is my favorite too!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> front.


  Oh that is so cute.  Makes me wish DD was going to school this year!



LisaZoe said:


>


Oh that would be really pretty for Alice!


----------



## minnie2

princesskayla said:


> I simply  it!! Would you mind horribly if I CASE it, just for my baby?
> 
> Okay guys. I just found out some exciting news. I am going to try and not share it with my DH until Disney ... but I am going to being sewing for another baby in April!!! We were pregnant in March but I miscarried. We were planning on trying again in Oct after the Disney trip - but I guess things happen when you aren't expecting it! I am wanting to tell my DH in Disney, does anyone have any good ideas??


Congratulations!  I have no clue how you can hold out to tell you DH!  I couldn't.  With Kyle I couldn't even wait until he got home from work that day and he didn't have a phone at his desk so I emailed him   Part of me regrets it now but I couldn't stand the wait.  I know I have mentioned before that I am a tad impatient???? Congratulations again!  



kjbrown said:


> Yes!!  I laughed so hard when I read this!   Totally me too.
> 
> Anyway, here is the pooh dress I made.  Someone asked about the pattern so she could make a Belle dress.  Sorry, I don't remember who.  Geez, it's just like the families in my neighborhood - I remember all the kids names, but not the parent's names.  I remember what pattern she wanted, what dress she wanted to make, but not who wanted it!!
> 
> 
> It's a NEW LOOK pattern, I think that's Walmart, right?  #6693 - an "easy" "kids!" pattern.
> 
> So four new dresses for my daughter this week.  It's like I exploded!    She got to wear a new dress every day this week.  Now, on to the bowling shirt for my son, and a quilt for my son.  I made a quilt for my daughter before she was born.  My son just turned two ...   Guess I better get crackin'!


CUTE!



Stephres said:


> Thanks to Heather, I finally got this done for one of the MAW families. She helped with the design and insisted that I model it when I was finished (but no twirling). Now, the burning question is, should I try to do the bucket hat on ycmt before I have to send it out tomorrow? I'm not sure I have time, but would it be too busy? I have squares left over so I am leaning towards yes, but not sure about the time thing.
> 
> I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.
> 
> 
> Forget the 11 yr old I would wear it!  It is great!
> 
> 
> mytwotinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done some letters with my cricut.  I just put the fusible on the back of the fabric before I cut and then just ironed right onto the t-shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been meaning to post some of my Disney bows.  I started making bows when my DD started needing them   Why buy when you can make!  So here are some I have done.
> 
> Here is how you know you have lost it!  The red and white one, the mickey in the middle is cut out of my old Disney Visa
> 
> 
> Here are some ponytail holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the Tink one to match her swim suit for her birthday party at the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> Once I finish sewing I hope to make matching bows for her outfits before the trip.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words and encouragement!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the bows!
> LOL I had that disney visa!  I just changed it to Tink!
> 
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I finally got finished up today. I've been working on them on and off for more than a month! These are more of my "use the stash" projects.  I think they came out really cute... if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the top done for the quilt I'm making as a gift for my niece and her DH (well, actually for the baby but he's not born yet). I was up way too late last night trying to get it done. I'm not totally sure if I like it but I'm warming up to it. I'm off now to get the layers pin basted so it's ready to quilt (by machine) tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to be different and say Minnie is my fav!
> 
> 
> 
> Tykatmadismomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am done with the outfit now I have to decorate some flip flops, I have red tulle, Yellow 1 in. grosgain and black satin ribbon.  Now I need some inspiration
> Here are a few pics of the back to school outfit.
> the back
> 
> 
> Maddy in her umm, dress thats not done yet( ignore the dirty face it was before bath time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling!!!!!
> 
> I will try and get some good pics tomorrow before school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very very cute!
> 
> Some of you know Nikki is a cheerleader and I am one of her coaches.  We have JR coaches that do the hard work.  us mom coaches just sit around trying to be cute Any way.  A few moms have bags that say Cheer mom on it does any one know where  or have seen iron on appliques that relate to cheer?   I haven't seen many appliques at my stores here.  Now I really want a cheer bag!  And I haven't had the courage to figure out my embroidery machine yet!
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephres

LisaZoe said:


>



These two are my favorites. I just love the fabric you use for the pants. I can't wait to see the quilt.



Tykatmadismomma said:


>



Megan said those are cute back to school outfits. You did a great job!



LisaZoe said:


> FYI - If you'd like to check out this print for yourself, the line is from Free Spirit and it's called Jane's Paradise Garden. The designer, Jane Sassaman, has done several lines with similar prints. I love this print from the Butterfly Garden line and think it would be perfect for an Alice set, too.



I really appreciate how generous you are with information with us. I have been lusting after that fabric since the first snow white outfit. Thanks for the info!

That would be perfect for an Alice set!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I think an 11 year old will love it!  I love it.  I want those shorts!



Thank you!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Was SOOOO going to ask you to make me one until you asked if it was cool enough for an 11 year old   I'm 11 (plus 20  ) and I LOVE it



I was thinking myself how cute mother/daughter shorts would be! I really like the fabrics but I can't think about sewing more squares together!  Thank you!


----------



## Stephres

minnie2 said:


> Some of you know Nikki is a cheerleader and I am one of her coaches.  We have JR coaches that do the hard work.  us mom coaches just sit around trying to be cute Any way.  A few moms have bags that say Cheer mom on it does any one know where  or have seen iron on appliques that relate to cheer?   I haven't seen many appliques at my stores here.  Now I really want a cheer bag!  And I haven't had the courage to figure out my embroidery machine yet!



I have seen cheer iron-on stuff at JoAnn's. I think I remember seeing letters, numbers and cheer stuff and even iron on crystals.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> I have seen cheer iron-on stuff at JoAnn's. I think I remember seeing letters, numbers and cheer stuff and even iron on crystals.



HUM my Joann's must stink because I looked there the other day  Maybe a little closer to school they will have them.


----------



## Twins+2more

ncmomof2 said:


> I have been meaning to post some of my Disney bows.  I started making bows when my DD started needing them   Why buy when you can make!  So here are some I have done.
> 
> Here is how you know you have lost it!  The red and white one, the mickey in the middle is cut out of my old Disney Visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some ponytail holders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the Tink one to match her swim suit for her birthday party at the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I finish sewing I hope to make matching bows for her outfits before the trip.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words and encouragement!



great bows.  LOL with the credit card.  You know your crafty if you recycle a credit card  .  Anyhoo, how easy/difficult were the cupcake pops.  THey look great.  I love bakerella!


----------



## Twins+2more

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I finally got finished up today. I've been working on them on and off for more than a month! These are more of my "use the stash" projects.  I think they came out really cute... if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the top done for the quilt I'm making as a gift for my niece and her DH (well, actually for the baby but he's not born yet). I was up way too late last night trying to get it done. I'm not totally sure if I like it but I'm warming up to it. I'm off now to get the layers pin basted so it's ready to quilt (by machine) tomorrow.




The minnie is my favorite.  All the things  you do amaze me more and more each time I look at them...way to go girl!


----------



## kjbrown

Stephres said:


> It was me! I don't remember names either, so don't sweat it. I was thinking of taking CarlaC's jumper and trying to put darts in it, but this already has them and it comes in bigger sizes!
> 
> It's so cute, and I love the Pooh dress too (that lace trim is so sweet). Thanks so much!



I really loved the lace trim.  It seemed to make the dress look much fancier than the work it took to add it, if that makes sense.  Plus, this one has the underskirt, the others did not (I'm too lazy).



mytwotinks said:


> I've done some letters with my cricut.  I just put the fusible on the back of the fabric before I cut and then just ironed right onto the t-shirt!



OMG, I now officially have to get a cricut!  Scrapbooking AND fabric?!?!   



jessica52877 said:


> Hmm, Dallas will be 6 in December and I started his sesame street quilt before he turned 3, so you still haven't quite caught up with me!



I feel so bad for second or third (or later) kids.  Seriously, there were like a BAZILLION pics of my daughter and maybe 10 of my son the first few months of his life.  Poor kid.   



ncmomof2 said:


> I have been meaning to post some of my Disney bows.  I started making bows when my DD started needing them   Why buy when you can make!  So here are some I have done.
> 
> Here is how you know you have lost it!  The red and white one, the mickey in the middle is cut out of my old Disney Visa



I  LOVE the swirly black Mickey one!!  That is awesome!!



LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I finally got finished up today. I've been working on them on and off for more than a month! These are more of my "use the stash" projects.  I think they came out really cute... if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the top done for the quilt I'm making as a gift for my niece and her DH (well, actually for the baby but he's not born yet). I was up way too late last night trying to get it done. I'm not totally sure if I like it but I'm warming up to it. I'm off now to get the layers pin basted so it's ready to quilt (by machine) tomorrow.



Seriously, you are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     



mommyof2princesses said:


> We made a dress with that pattern and I laughed when you said "easy"!  That was one mom did most of!  It does come out really pretty through!



Did I say easy?  The package said easy.    It wasn't that bad in relative terms.  Like relative to the double wedding ring quilt I once made with all of those curved pieces.  Or like applique.  Those pleats seemed like they would never end though!


----------



## ncmomof2

Twins+2more said:


> great bows.  LOL with the credit card.  You know your crafty if you recycle a credit card  .  Anyhoo, how easy/difficult were the cupcake pops.  THey look great.  I love bakerella!



The cupcake pops are not difficult, but time consuming.  I recommend that you have some help when dipping the "icing" on the cupcake.  my hubby helped twirl them drip so they did not drip.  For the adults I just dipped them in chocolate which is very easy and quick.


----------



## ncmomof2

LisaZoe said:


>



These are all amazing!  I can't pick a favorite because I love them all.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Jesussavedme said:


> Wow you ladies are So incredibly talented!  I love, love, love all of the outfits!!!!
> 
> Am I allowed to post these?
> I make these bows for my daughters when we go to WDW and also for my clients, with their own custom color choices.
> I make them on a pony elastic, nylon headband (great for babies) or on a clip.



I wish I had the patience to make bows. I've tried, and just can't do it. 



princesskayla said:


> I simply  it!! Would you mind horribly if I CASE it, just for my baby?
> 
> Okay guys. I just found out some exciting news. I am going to try and not share it with my DH until Disney ... but I am going to being sewing for another baby in April!!! We were pregnant in March but I miscarried. We were planning on trying again in Oct after the Disney trip - but I guess things happen when you aren't expecting it! I am wanting to tell my DH in Disney, does anyone have any good ideas??



Isn't that outfit already a case? Can you case a case? I broke down and bought the fabric with no clue what to do with it. 

Congrats on the Baby! My sister tried for #2 for 8 years. They gave up and along came Lexi. 



kjbrown said:


> Yes!!  I laughed so hard when I read this!   Totally me too.
> 
> Anyway, here is the pooh dress I made.  Someone asked about the pattern so she could make a Belle dress.  Sorry, I don't remember who.  Geez, it's just like the families in my neighborhood - I remember all the kids names, but not the parent's names.  I remember what pattern she wanted, what dress she wanted to make, but not who wanted it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a NEW LOOK pattern, I think that's Walmart, right?  #6693 - an "easy" "kids!" pattern.
> 
> So four new dresses for my daughter this week.  It's like I exploded!    She got to wear a new dress every day this week.  Now, on to the bowling shirt for my son, and a quilt for my son.  I made a quilt for my daughter before she was born.  My son just turned two ...   Guess I better get crackin'!



It's addictive!! Your dress is adorable. 



Stephres said:


> Thanks to Heather, I finally got this done for one of the MAW families. She helped with the design and insisted that I model it when I was finished (but no twirling). Now, the burning question is, should I try to do the bucket hat on ycmt before I have to send it out tomorrow? I'm not sure I have time, but would it be too busy? I have squares left over so I am leaning towards yes, but not sure about the time thing.
> 
> I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.



I'd wear it! A hat would be cool. Aren't they reversable? If they think it's too busy, they could flip it over. If you are worried about busy, you should see the shirt and skirt I made the kids! For the shirt, I pretty much made my own fabric. I patched squares of scraps together to come up with patchwork. 




Tykatmadismomma said:


> I took out my bobbin and tightened up the elastic and tried again and presto it worked now I am finishing the flutter sleeves and I will post a pic when it's all done!
> 
> I think I was also stressed since I have to have it done tonight.  I origionally made another top to go with the skirt but didnt like it so I drew out another design and here we are.



I foudn I had to hand wind the bobbin.


----------



## SallyfromDE

DesigningMouse said:


> I'm looking for Princess cameos.  Like Jasmine, Cindy, Ariel.  I need them for the girls dresses for the trip but I can't find anything anywhere.  Has anyone ever seen anything even similar?



I try to save buttons off of anything we get rid of. Can you make your own? Use the covered buttons and put a peice of your fabric in. Or even do some Iron on of a clipart, and then use that fabric.


----------



## longaberger_lara

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I finally got finished up today. I've been working on them on and off for more than a month! These are more of my "use the stash" projects.  I think they came out really cute... if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the top done for the quilt I'm making as a gift for my niece and her DH (well, actually for the baby but he's not born yet). I was up way too late last night trying to get it done. I'm not totally sure if I like it but I'm warming up to it. I'm off now to get the layers pin basted so it's ready to quilt (by machine) tomorrow.



Those outfits are so cute!


----------



## Jen117

LisaZoe said:


>



Lisa - Where do you get your pictures from?  They are such nice face shots and I haven't found any that are this clean.  I did do a simple Minnie face, but I really want to do a Snow White for DD5 as that is her favorite.


----------



## kpgriffin

This are so beutiful...as usual.  I have printed them for my inspiration file and realized that I need a special file just for lisazoe designs. You are so talented.


----------



## kpgriffin

Love all the outfits, esp. Stephanie's MAW outfit and the back to school dresses. I have been reading the MAW PTR and it is so much fun to see everyone's excitement when they get their outfits.


----------



## HeatherSue

Just because I know you have all been sitting in anxious anticipation (yes, that is dripping with sarcasm)...

I UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT- AGAIN!

In this, installment number 30, I meet another Disboutiquer- Krispy!! Where are you, Krispy?  I haven't seen you lately?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Stephres said:


> Happy belated birthday! Your appliqué looks great. It looks like the perfect nascar shirt. Megan likes Jimmie Johnson, so I'd better not let her see this or she will want one!



Thanks!  And see I knew I liked Megan.  Jimmie is my boy all the way!!!!  She could relish in the fact that my DH bought me a Championship ring for 2006 and a necklace for 2007.  Okay...this may be where I need to admit, I worked for Lowe's the past 18 years...anybody want to guess where DH works?  I met him there! DH met Jimmie and Chad this last year out in Vegas.   Not fair!

BTW...i'll probably have to have me a shirt too!  Gotta make the boys' next.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Tykatmadismomma said:


> :cool1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and get some good pics tomorrow before school.




These look so cute...I wish my kids didn't go to a uniform school!  No fun for the first day!  Will it be the Red, white, or blue polo today?  Kinda boring, it's killing me to not sew a cute outfit for the first day!


----------



## lovesdumbo

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I finally got finished up today. I've been working on them on and off for more than a month! These are more of my "use the stash" projects.  I think they came out really cute... if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the top done for the quilt I'm making as a gift for my niece and her DH (well, actually for the baby but he's not born yet). I was up way too late last night trying to get it done. I'm not totally sure if I like it but I'm warming up to it. I'm off now to get the layers pin basted so it's ready to quilt (by machine) tomorrow.


WOW!!! Awesome!!!  I love them all but really love that Alice one!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am done with the outfit now I have to decorate some flip flops, I have red tulle, Yellow 1 in. grosgain and black satin ribbon.  Now I need some inspiration
> Here are a few pics of the back to school outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and get some good pics tomorrow before school.


SO cute!!!!! What a great way to start off the school year!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Here's the Car's hat I made my DD(5) Emma.  It is a size XL and is a teeny tiny bit big but I don't mind.  It fits my DS(7) perfectly and while my DD(9) can get it on it doesn't provide enough sun cover in my mind so I'll try to enlarge the pattern for her.  Emma tried it on when I didn't have the lining in it yet and I asked her if she liked it and she said "kind of".  She's not crazy about polka dots.  She was asleep when I finished last ngiht so she put it one all finished this morning with HUGE smiles and didn't say anything about the polka dots or the flowers on the inside.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the Car's hat I made my DD(5) Emma. It is a size XL and is a teeny tiny bit big but I don't mind. It fits my DS(7) perfectly and while my DD(9) can get it on it doesn't provide enough sun cover in my mind so I'll try to enlarge the pattern for her. Emma tried it on when I didn't have the lining in it yet and I asked her if she liked it and she said "kind of". She's not crazy about polka dots. She was asleep when I finished last ngiht so she put it one all finished this morning with HUGE smiles and didn't say anything about the polka dots or the flowers on the inside.


That's cute. I wish Jenna would wear hats. I would love to make her a hat like those. I made her a couple of hats to match some of her outfits and she won't wear them.


----------



## LisaZoe

lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the Car's hat I made my DD(5) Emma.  It is a size XL and is a teeny tiny bit big but I don't mind.  It fits my DS(7) perfectly and while my DD(9) can get it on it doesn't provide enough sun cover in my mind so I'll try to enlarge the pattern for her.  Emma tried it on when I didn't have the lining in it yet and I asked her if she liked it and she said "kind of".  She's not crazy about polka dots.  She was asleep when I finished last ngiht so she put it one all finished this morning with HUGE smiles and didn't say anything about the polka dots or the flowers on the inside.



That is really cute. I love the patchwork style. I may need to try that for a hat for Zoe - she loves hats.


----------



## LisaZoe

Jen117 said:


> Lisa - Where do you get your pictures from?  They are such nice face shots and I haven't found any that are this clean.  I did do a simple Minnie face, but I really want to do a Snow White for DD5 as that is her favorite.



Most of the time I start with clip art and use it to create a black and white line drawing. Often I crop it to just the head and shoulders.


----------



## jham

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I finally got finished up today. I've been working on them on and off for more than a month! These are more of my "use the stash" projects.  I think they came out really cute... if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the top done for the quilt I'm making as a gift for my niece and her DH (well, actually for the baby but he's not born yet). I was up way too late last night trying to get it done. I'm not totally sure if I like it but I'm warming up to it. I'm off now to get the layers pin basted so it's ready to quilt (by machine) tomorrow.



I love them all!  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am done with the outfit now I have to decorate some flip flops, I have red tulle, Yellow 1 in. grosgain and black satin ribbon.  Now I need some inspiration
> Here are a few pics of the back to school outfit.
> the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and get some good pics tomorrow before school.



Those turned out really cute!  I love that she asked to be swirled  



minnie2 said:


> _Jham and Heather_.
> I will fess up I accidently end up with thread and other sewing supplies in my gorcery cart when I shop at Super Wal Mart too.  I am not sure how they get there though.  I just wish mine had a fabric department or some cute fabric may have to jump magicly in my cart too



It's amazing how that fabric can jump!  



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the Car's hat I made my DD(5) Emma.  It is a size XL and is a teeny tiny bit big but I don't mind.  It fits my DS(7) perfectly and while my DD(9) can get it on it doesn't provide enough sun cover in my mind so I'll try to enlarge the pattern for her.  Emma tried it on when I didn't have the lining in it yet and I asked her if she liked it and she said "kind of".  She's not crazy about polka dots.  She was asleep when I finished last ngiht so she put it one all finished this morning with HUGE smiles and didn't say anything about the polka dots or the flowers on the inside.



I think I need that pattern!  That is so cute!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tinka_Belle said:


> That's cute. I wish Jenna would wear hats. I would love to make her a hat like those. I made her a couple of hats to match some of her outfits and she won't wear them.


Thanks!  Sorry Jenna won't wear hats.



LisaZoe said:


> That is really cute. I love the patchwork style. I may need to try that for a hat for Zoe - she loves hats.


Thanks! You really should try it-great use of scraps!



jham said:


> I think I need that pattern!  That is so cute!


Thanks!  Lilly would look so cute!  You could even fold up the side and add a button or flower or something.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

This is my first and last patchwork twirl skirt. I had a lot of problems making this skirt. 










I like the way it looks. I just did not like making it.


----------



## LisaZoe

I remember not long ago several people were discussing unfinished projects. We talked about having things we'd started and then lost "steam" when it came to getting them finished. Well, I'm trying to get my unfinished objects (aka UFOs) finished finally! Here's one that was all but done back in February!!! All I had left to do was add the ruffle on the top and secure the straps in the back. I just never got to it I think because the top didn't come out like I'd planned so I lost interest.










I know it's kind of late for a set like this but at least it's done. I also finally did some of the finishing for the Snow White dress - I closed the lining and finished the hem on the bottom ruffle. I still don't know what buttons to use so I'd love to get suggestions. I though about getting apple shaped buttons but haven't found any so I might just go with my standby option - fabric covered buttons.


----------



## HeatherSue

Tinka_Belle said:


>


CUUUUUTE!!



Jesussavedme said:


>


Very nice bows!!



kjbrown said:


> Geez, it's just like the families in my neighborhood - I remember all the kids names, but not the parent's names.


I'm the same way!  I remember kid's names, but not their parents!

Sawyer usually couldn't care less about the clothing on here.  But, when he saw that dress, he pointed and said "That Pooh!."  He doesn't talk much, so that's quite a compliment!



Stephres said:


> Thanks to Heather, I finally got this done for one of the MAW families. She helped with the design and insisted that I model it when I was finished (but no twirling).


I LOVE it Steph!!!  That turned out SO cute!! Morgan is going to look so cute in it!  I think you should have done some "signature" poses for us!



princesskayla said:


> Okay guys. I just found out some exciting news. I am going to try and not share it with my DH until Disney ... but I am going to being sewing for another baby in April!!! We were pregnant in March but I miscarried. We were planning on trying again in Oct after the Disney trip - but I guess things happen when you aren't expecting it! I am wanting to tell my DH in Disney, does anyone have any good ideas??


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How exciting!!  I don't remember how I told Henry I was pregnant with  my first pregnancy. 

For Tessa, I left the positive pregnancy test out in the garage- on the step where he sits to take off his shoes.  He didn't get it!

For Sawyer, I just told him.  But, I told Teresa and Mom in a special way.  They were coming to pick me & Tessa up that night.  So, I made Tessa a sweatshirt with an iron-on transfer that said "I'm going to be a big sister!"  Teresa got it right away and started crying and hugging us.  Mom didn't get it at first and just couldn't figure out why Tessa was wearing a big sweatshirt (I couldn't find the right size at the last minute).

I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage in March.   



Stephres said:


> Thanks! Heather said I couldn't out-twirl her, so she is lucky I made shorts!
> 
> My sinus crap has finally seemed to subside, just in time for me to catch a cold! Tom offered to take me out back and shoot me, sweet husband that he is.


No my dear, I think YOU are the lucky one. I would hate to see you go down in a twirl-off! 

Tom cracks me up!!!!



ncmomof2 said:


>


Cute bows! I really like the corcker ponytail holder.  Tessa would love that!



LisaZoe said:


>


Those are all beautiful!!! This one is my favorite!



Tykatmadismomma said:


>


You should be proud! Those are fantastic!!!  Great job on the shirring!  Sometimes it looks like it's not doing anything until you're 3 rows down or so.  Then, you hit it with some steam from your iron and it shrinks right up!



minnie2 said:


> I hope you are feeling better!  It is no fun when you feel awful.
> 
> Oh and I have said it before and will say it again I LOVE the book marks!!!!!!!!!!  I do have to ask though recently I have found a few that say page cannot be found.  When I see that should I pm one of you?  I know you work so hard on them I feel awful just leaving them and ignoring them....


I'm feeling a lot better today.  Thanks for asking 

I think that usually happens when someone changes the page we had linked or something.  Go ahead and pm Teresa if you find one that's not working.  Oh, all right, you can pm me, too!  Thanks for mentioning you like the bookmarks. We always appreciate it!



minnie2 said:


> _Jham and Heather_.
> I will fess up I accidently end up with thread and other sewing supplies in my gorcery cart when I shop at Super Wal Mart too.  I am not sure how they get there though.  I just wish mine had a fabric department or some cute fabric may have to jump magicly in my cart too


Yes, some of those bolts just won't get out of my cart- until I hand them to the lady and have her cut off a big 'ol chunk for me!  



kjbrown said:


> I feel so bad for second or third (or later) kids.  Seriously, there were like a BAZILLION pics of my daughter and maybe 10 of my son the first few months of his life.  Poor kid.


Uh-oh, I hope Teresa doesn't read this! She'll start in on how there are NO baby pictures of her!  I don't blame her, really!  There are all sorts of baby pictures of our brother, ONE baby picture of Teresa, quite a few of me.  



SallyfromDE said:


> Isn't that outfit already a case? Can you case a case?
> 
> If you are worried about busy, you should see the shirt and skirt I made the kids! For the shirt, I pretty much made my own fabric. I patched squares of scraps together to come up with patchwork.


Yep, it can be done (a case of a case)!!  

Steph did the same thing with those patchwork shorts!  She has been cutting out little squares of fabric and sewing them together all week!!



lovesdumbo said:


>


Very cute hat!! Hey, did you take those pictures in your car?



Tinka_Belle said:


>


That turned out REALLY cute!  The more I see these skirts, the more I think I should just break down and make one!



LisaZoe said:


>



More fabulousness!!!!  I like your fabric covered buttons.  Could you find a fabric with the appropriate sized picture of an apple on it and use it to cover the buttons?


----------



## kjbrown

HeatherSue said:


> Sawyer usually couldn't care less about the clothing on here.  But, when he saw that dress, he pointed and said "That Pooh!."  He doesn't talk much, so that's quite a compliment!



Aw, thanks!


----------



## kpgriffin

How do you cover a button with fabric????


----------



## jham

Steph, I can't remember quoting you, but I LOVE your patchwork shorts set!  I would totally wear that! 



LisaZoe said:


> I remember not long ago several people were discussing unfinished projects. We talked about having things we'd started and then lost "steam" when it came to getting them finished. Well, I'm trying to get my unfinished objects (aka UFOs) finished finally! Here's one that was all but done back in February!!! All I had left to do was add the ruffle on the top and secure the straps in the back. I just never got to it I think because the top didn't come out like I'd planned so I lost interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's kind of late for a set like this but at least it's done. I also finally did some of the finishing for the Snow White dress - I closed the lining and finished the hem on the bottom ruffle. I still don't know what buttons to use so I'd love to get suggestions. I though about getting apple shaped buttons but haven't found any so I might just go with my standby option - fabric covered buttons.



I don't have any suggestions for buttons, but *ahem* what size is that snow white outfit?


----------



## Clutterbug

charlinn said:


> Here are a few more...



Those are all really cute!  I love all the fur.



The Moonk's Mom said:


>




Excellent job on your applique!  The shirt is great and your DD looks so proud.




Tinka_Belle said:


>



You are fast!  Great job!



Jesussavedme said:


>



Those are really cute.



kjbrown said:


> It's a NEW LOOK pattern, I think that's Walmart, right?  #6693 - an "easy" "kids!" pattern.
> 
> So four new dresses for my daughter this week.  It's like I exploded!    She got to wear a new dress every day this week.  Now, on to the bowling shirt for my son, and a quilt for my son.  I made a quilt for my daughter before she was born.  My son just turned two ...   Guess I better get crackin'!




Wow! 4 dresses!  You are on fire!  I love that Pooh fabric and the pattern is very classic and cute.



Stephres said:


>



That is awesome Stephanie!  She is going to love it!


----------



## LisaZoe

kpgriffin said:


> How do you cover a button with fabric????



You can get the buttons to cover at most stores that carry fabric. They usually seem to be with the notions rather than with the buttons. They are very easy to do, basically you cute a circle of fabric the right size, put it over the button top so it wraps to the back and snap the back section of the button in place.



HeatherSue said:


> More fabulousness!!!!  I like your fabric covered buttons.  Could you find a fabric with the appropriate sized picture of an apple on it and use it to cover the buttons?



I hadn't thought of finding apple fabric! Thanks for the suggestion. I did, though, consider trying to applique small apples on fabric to use for the buttons. I think I might try it since apples are fairly simple shapes so shouldn't be too hard to do small. (I think.)



jham said:


> I don't have any suggestions for buttons, but *ahem* what size is that snow white outfit?



 I think it would fit sizes 4/5/6. I've tried it on my size 4 & 6 dress forms. It's got quite of flexibility in size - which seems to be the case with jumpers. I made the straps kind of long, too, so they can be adjusted if needed.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tinka_Belle said:


> This is my first and last patchwork twirl skirt. I had a lot of problems making this skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way it looks. I just did not like making it.


That is so cute!!!! Love the colors!  I remember saying that after I made my first one in May.  I think I might be ready to try again.



LisaZoe said:


> I remember not long ago several people were discussing unfinished projects. We talked about having things we'd started and then lost "steam" when it came to getting them finished. Well, I'm trying to get my unfinished objects (aka UFOs) finished finally! Here's one that was all but done back in February!!! All I had left to do was add the ruffle on the top and secure the straps in the back. I just never got to it I think because the top didn't come out like I'd planned so I lost interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's kind of late for a set like this but at least it's done. I also finally did some of the finishing for the Snow White dress - I closed the lining and finished the hem on the bottom ruffle. I still don't know what buttons to use so I'd love to get suggestions. I though about getting apple shaped buttons but haven't found any so I might just go with my standby option - fabric covered buttons.


I don't know what you had invisioned for that top but it is perfect!!!!!  Love Snow White.  I would think the only apple buttons you could find (if you could find any) would be sort of cheap looking.  I think covered buttons would be great.



HeatherSue said:


> Very cute hat!! Hey, did you take those pictures in your car?


Yup!  Fits with the theme right? Actually....I need to do something about my Mac at home.  I've got over 20,000 photos loaded on it so it takes FOREVER to open up iPhoto and then I still haven't erased my memory sticks from my May trip as I need to make my backups first.....(need to hurry up and do that)......so anyways it is easier to take a photo on my phone and just email it to myself but my phone does better in sunlight.  I tried to dress up the photos with borders. 

I don't know if my DS wants a hat or not.  He's not a big hat wearer.  I was thinking maybe black & red with an applique (store bought) Mickey on it.  Lizzy (my 9yo) definately wants a hat.  I'm thinking hot pink Pooh for her.



kpgriffin said:


> How do you cover a button with fabric????


You can buy a kit:
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat3675&PRODID=xprd357300


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> Thanks to Heather, I finally got this done for one of the MAW families. She helped with the design and insisted that I model it when I was finished (but no twirling). Now, the burning question is, should I try to do the bucket hat on ycmt before I have to send it out tomorrow? I'm not sure I have time, but would it be too busy? I have squares left over so I am leaning towards yes, but not sure about the time thing.
> 
> I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.



Steph - These are AWESOME!!!!! I want a pair of patchwork shorts!!! How did you do it? Also, are those hats hard to make -did you end up making one???????

LisaZoe - LOVE the outfits!!!


Great Job, Wendy


----------



## Cherlynn25

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I took out my bobbin and tightened up the elastic and tried again and presto it worked now I am finishing the flutter sleeves and I will post a pic when it's all done!
> 
> I think I was also stressed since I have to have it done tonight.  I origionally made another top to go with the skirt but didnt like it so I drew out another design and here we are.



i have the same machine and couldnt get it to work. do you remember what your tension was set at?


----------



## Clutterbug

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I finally got finished up today. I've been working on them on and off for more than a month! These are more of my "use the stash" projects.  I think they came out really cute... if I say so myself.



These are my favorites of the girly ones.  I also really like all of the boyish Mickey and Friends that you have in the Photobucket account.




Tykatmadismomma said:


>



Those came out very cute! Glad you figured out the shirring.



Tinka_Belle said:


> This is my first and last patchwork twirl skirt. I had a lot of problems making this skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way it looks. I just did not like making it.



I love the colors and the fabrics.  I've only made one patchwork twirl and one pr of patchwork shorts and I do get tired of all the sewing.  One thing I do to make it a little less tedious is cut strips and sew them together. Then I cut across the sewn strip to get a row of squares.


----------



## Clutterbug

Here are the outfits that I finished for Robin+5's girls.  They both love Eeyore and have and ADR for Crystal Palace.  Sorry for the bad pictures, it's been dark and rainy here the last few evenings.

Both





Katelyn's 




Morgan's


----------



## HeatherSue

lovesdumbo said:


> Yup!  Fits with the theme right? Actually....I need to do something about my Mac at home.  I've got over 20,000 photos loaded on it so it takes FOREVER to open up iPhoto and then I still haven't erased my memory sticks from my May trip as I need to make my backups first.....(need to hurry up and do that)......so anyways it is easier to take a photo on my phone and just email it to myself but my phone does better in sunlight.  I tried to dress up the photos with borders.:rotfl


I thought the pictures looke really nice!  I'm going to have to try and snap some pictures in the car now!  



Clutterbug said:


>


I love them! That Eeyore fabric is SOO cute!  VERY pretty!


----------



## Twins+2more

who was that looking for gold shoes?  Don't know if they will work with the flowers, but here are some, at the right price too. 

http://www.childrensplace.com/webap...1&exp=n&catTree=27151,61685,61684&clearance=C


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

HeatherSue said:


> That turned out REALLY cute!  The more I see these skirts, the more I think I should just break down and make one!



Just go ahead!  You know you want to make one.  They really aren't that bad.  I've made 2 or 3 now.  I have plans for at least 2 more (princess ones since you asked  ).  It helps things go a bit faster if you do strips & then cut the strips the other way to make your squares.  Way better than just doing all those squares.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

HeatherSue said:


> That turned out REALLY cute! The more I see these skirts, the more I think I should just break down and make one!


You should make one. They really are cute when they are done. Jenna's stands out on it's own. It looks like she has a small petti-skirt under it.


Clutterbug said:


> I love the colors and the fabrics. I've only made one patchwork twirl and one pr of patchwork shorts and I do get tired of all the sewing. One thing I do to make it a little less tedious is cut strips and sew them together. Then I cut across the sewn strip to get a row of squares.


I've seen that done before. I don't know why I didn't think of doing that. My big problem with this skirt was the gathers. Mine just wouldn't come together correctly.



Clutterbug said:


> Here are the outfits that I finished for Robin+5's girls. They both love Eeyore and have and ADR for Crystal Palace. Sorry for the bad pictures, it's been dark and rainy here the last few evenings.
> 
> Both


Those are so cute. I have seen that Eeyore fabric, but Jenna didn't like it so I haven't bought any. Your girls will get a lot of attention in those.


----------



## Stephres

Here is my random picture of the day. Megan has been extra helpful lately so I took her to pick out her own beta fish today. Of course she got the pink one! His name is Sunny. I do not like how the bamboo sticks out of the bowl, any suggestions?

I was looking at some old pictures and thought her hair looked cute shorter so we chopped it off. She loves it!






I did not get to the hat and I had to mail it out today. I am a little sad that I couldn't get it done in time but I hope they'll be happy anyway!

The shorts I made by sewing a line of 4x4 squares together. Then I serged and topstitched. Then I attached the lines and serged and topstitched. When I had a piece big enough, I cut out the pattern pieces. HTH!


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> are those hats hard to make


They really aren't bad-come together much easier than it looks.  The directions have you paper piece it so the seams are perfect-that means you have to stop and iron at every seam.  I may try to piece without the paper on the next one.  The directions also tell you to gather the top band onto the circle top but I just pin it on and it works fine.  



Clutterbug said:


> Here are the outfits that I finished for Robin+5's girls.  They both love Eeyore and have and ADR for Crystal Palace.  Sorry for the bad pictures, it's been dark and rainy here the last few evenings.
> 
> Both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan's


SO cute!!! They will LOVE them!


----------



## LauraP22

I haven't shared much lately, things have been busy here  

Gabi just turned three and we had a princess birthday party for her and her friends brought her a My Disney Girl doll from the park





All the girls got makeovers





I can't find a pic of them right now, but each girl got an embroidered ballet backpack with their name on it for their goodie bag 

Our trip to DW is in September from the 7th-14th and we're all getting really excited.     We even started our countdown chain today   

Anyhow, here's what I just finished for Gabi:

It's a travel pillow, it has Dora fabric on the other side with a handle to carry it with.  I found something like it on Etsy and CASED it.  





The teensy bit of her pants that you can see are Carla's Easy Fit Pants from YCMT

I am so proud of this bowling shirt, my last attempt at a collared shirt was awful and this pattern was amazingly easy, thanks Carla


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Stephres said:


> Here is my random picture of the day. Megan has been extra helpful lately so I took her to pick out her own beta fish today. Of course she got the pink one! His name is Sunny. I do not like how the bamboo sticks out of the bowl, any suggestions?
> 
> I was looking at some old pictures and thought her hair looked cute shorter so we chopped it off. She loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not get to the hat and I had to mail it out today. I am a little sad that I couldn't get it done in time but I hope they'll be happy anyway!
> 
> The shorts I made by sewing a line of 4x4 squares together. Then I serged and topstitched. Then I attached the lines and serged and topstitched. When I had a piece big enough, I cut out the pattern pieces. HTH!


Megan's hair is cute short. Jenna's hair is about that same length. She got it cut when she went with my grandma.



LauraP22 said:


> I haven't shared much lately, things have been busy here
> 
> Gabi just turned three and we had a princess birthday party for her and her friends brought her a My Disney Girl doll from the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the girls got makeovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find a pic of them right now, but each girl got an embroidered ballet backpack with their name on it for their goodie bag
> 
> Our trip to DW is in September from the 7th-14th and we're all getting really excited.  We even started our countdown chain today
> 
> Anyhow, here's what I just finished for Gabi:
> 
> It's a travel pillow, it has Dora fabric on the other side with a handle to carry it with. I found something like it on Etsy and CASED it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teensy bit of her pants that you can see are Carla's Easy Fit Pants from YCMT
> 
> I am so proud of this bowling shirt, my last attempt at a collared shirt was awful and this pattern was amazingly easy, thanks Carla


Cute stuff.


----------



## Clutterbug

Stephres said:


> Here is my random picture of the day. Megan has been extra helpful lately so I took her to pick out her own beta fish today. Of course she got the pink one! His name is Sunny. I do not like how the bamboo sticks out of the bowl, any suggestions?
> 
> I was looking at some old pictures and thought her hair looked cute shorter so we chopped it off. She loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not get to the hat and I had to mail it out today. I am a little sad that I couldn't get it done in time but I hope they'll be happy anyway!
> 
> The shorts I made by sewing a line of 4x4 squares together. Then I serged and topstitched. Then I attached the lines and serged and topstitched. When I had a piece big enough, I cut out the pattern pieces. HTH!



I LOVE Megan's hair! that style is darling on her.  My Megan has a pink beta too.  Her name is Pinky, very original, huh? LOL!

I made Megan one pair of the patchwork shorts and I think it was all the topstitching that did me in.   I love the look, though.


----------



## LisaZoe

Stephres said:


> Here is my random picture of the day. Megan has been extra helpful lately so I took her to pick out her own beta fish today. Of course she got the pink one! His name is Sunny. I do not like how the bamboo sticks out of the bowl, any suggestions?
> 
> I was looking at some old pictures and thought her hair looked cute shorter so we chopped it off. She loves it!



That style is so cute on her! Is she enjoying the feel of it swaying on her shoulders? I remember how after a hair cut I'd walk with more of a swing to my step so I could feel my hair move.


----------



## HeatherSue

Stephres said:


>


She looks absolutely adorable with that haircut!!! I love it!! She just looks too cute!  Very pretty fish!  Why is the bamboo stick there? Does it help aerate the tank or something?  We had our Betta in little 2.5 gallon tank with a filter and a heater and stuff. So, I've never seen the bamboo.
Tessa LOVED her betta!
RIP Favorite



LauraP22 said:


>


What a pretty birthday party, and even prettier girl!  I love the bowling shirt- SO cute!! Isn't that pattern great?  You little guy is such a cutie, too!  I saw a bunch of your stuff on "I made this" on ycmt the other day!


----------



## SallyfromDE

kpgriffin said:


> How do you cover a button with fabric????







Instructions:
1.Cut button pattern from back of package. 2.Place pattern on fabric and cut fabric circle. For sheer fabrics, line with an extra layer of fabric or interfacing. 3.Center fabric(C), right side down, over white mold(D). Hold fabric firmly and press button cover(B) into mold with blue pusher(A). 4.Tuck fabric into button cover and use pusher to hook fabric onto teeth. 5.Place backplate(E) over button shank, press down firmly with blue pusher(A). 6.Remove button by pressing on bottom of mold(D). 

They come in a bunch of different sizes.


----------



## kafitty

hi everyone!   i lurk here a lot, i love all the stuff y'all make!

i was crusing the interwebs and saw this website, i don't know if it's in the bookmarks or not, but when i saw it i immediately thought of the disboutiquers, hahah, so i thought i'd post it.
burdastyle.com/
kinda like YCMT, but not, lol.


----------



## teresajoy

Dreamer and Wisher! So nice to see you posting again! I've missed you around here! I'm sorry you are going through a rough time right now, I hope things improve.

Laura P, that party looks adorable, and I was wondering where you have been too!

Bookmarks,yes, please let us know if one doesn't work. Sometimes I can figure out where it went by going to the person's home page (hey, if anyone wants to be real ambitious and find the right link, you can do that and send it to me too!   ) Thank you for the compliments on the bookmarks, I love them, and I'm glad other people find them useful too! It's like a little present whenever I find a new one!

Heather, I was cracking up about the YCMT.com joke!!! I just couldn't stop giggling! I absolutely agree! I wonder if they ever wonder why they get so many hits on their website! 

Some really cute stuff posted yesterday and today! But, I'm heading to see Mom and Heather in a minute and ran out of time to quote!  

Let's see, Steph, adorable modelinga and cute outfit!
Crystal, I love the Ariel outfit!
Marlo, Nicki's HM outfit is so cute! Don't you love peasant tops! 
hmm, that adorable blonde girl, the one Heather said could wear a paper bag, I love the outfits you have been making!!!
There was a cute back to school outfit that has me rethinking Lydia's First day of school outfit....I loved that!
Clutterbug, the Eeyore outfits are so cute! I have that fabric, I love what you did with it!

Cute Nascar bowling shirt (LovesDumbo, that was you, wasn't it? )
Shoot, there were some other things! I'm sorry if I missed you!

Ok, I'm off to see my sister and my dear neice and nephew, my Mommy and eat some pizza!

  



Oh, I just remembered, Lisa, I love those sets you posted!!!!!!

And, I think there is a covered button tutorial in the bookmarks using regular buttons.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> Here is my random picture of the day. Megan has been extra helpful lately so I took her to pick out her own beta fish today. Of course she got the pink one! His name is Sunny. I do not like how the bamboo sticks out of the bowl, any suggestions?
> 
> I was looking at some old pictures and thought her hair looked cute shorter so we chopped it off. She loves it!


Love the hair cut-so cute!  



LauraP22 said:


> I haven't shared much lately, things have been busy here
> 
> Gabi just turned three and we had a princess birthday party for her and her friends brought her a My Disney Girl doll from the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the girls got makeovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find a pic of them right now, but each girl got an embroidered ballet backpack with their name on it for their goodie bag
> 
> Our trip to DW is in September from the 7th-14th and we're all getting really excited.     We even started our countdown chain today
> 
> Anyhow, here's what I just finished for Gabi:
> 
> It's a travel pillow, it has Dora fabric on the other side with a handle to carry it with.  I found something like it on Etsy and CASED it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teensy bit of her pants that you can see are Carla's Easy Fit Pants from YCMT
> 
> I am so proud of this bowling shirt, my last attempt at a collared shirt was awful and this pattern was amazingly easy, thanks Carla


What a cute doll-nice gift!  I'm sure the girls loved their goody bags.  Cute pillow!  LOVE the Pooh shirt!!!!


----------



## LauraP22

I did post a ton of "I made this" items the other night.  I've been meaning to do it because I know those pics help me decide which patterns to buy but I didn't get around to it until last night.  I have some more items to take better pics of at Disney and then I'll add them too 

My kids are going through a fighting with each other phase so I'm low on time at the computer latel


----------



## CampbellScot

Stephres said:


> Here is my random picture of the day. Megan has been extra helpful lately so I took her to pick out her own beta fish today. Of course she got the pink one! His name is Sunny. I do not like how the bamboo sticks out of the bowl, any suggestions?
> 
> I was looking at some old pictures and thought her hair looked cute shorter so we chopped it off. She loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not get to the hat and I had to mail it out today. I am a little sad that I couldn't get it done in time but I hope they'll be happy anyway!
> 
> The shorts I made by sewing a line of 4x4 squares together. Then I serged and topstitched. Then I attached the lines and serged and topstitched. When I had a piece big enough, I cut out the pattern pieces. HTH!



Megan looks even more like a Mini-Steph with her new haircut!! So darling! She sure is growing up!! 

hmmm...short of cutting the bamboo off to fit the bowl and/or taking it out, I'm not sure what else you could do with it...it's kind of artsy looking though!! 

I had a roommate in college that had beta fish. She kept them in these impossibly tiny plastic square things. I think they got depressed b/c their fins fell off...it was ick...then they died. Poor betas... 

I'm sure that Sunny will live a MUCH better life!!!

ps-I LOVE that top Megan is wearing!!! So incredibly darling!!! 



Clutterbug said:


> Here are the outfits that I finished for Robin+5's girls.  They both love Eeyore and have and ADR for Crystal Palace.  Sorry for the bad pictures, it's been dark and rainy here the last few evenings.
> 
> Both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan's



Those are SOOOO cute!! I just LOVE the skirts!! Very creative!!!


----------



## Twins+2more

Hey, has anyone heard from Linnette lately?  I've noticed she hasn't graced us with her presence.  I hope everything is okay, and she is just sewing away as usual.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Stephres said:


> Thanks to Heather, I finally got this done for one of the MAW families. She helped with the design and insisted that I model it when I was finished (but no twirling). Now, the burning question is, should I try to do the bucket hat on ycmt before I have to send it out tomorrow? I'm not sure I have time, but would it be too busy? I have squares left over so I am leaning towards yes, but not sure about the time thing.
> 
> I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.



That is adorable!  Very cool


----------



## jham

Stephres said:


> Here is my random picture of the day. Megan has been extra helpful lately so I took her to pick out her own beta fish today. Of course she got the pink one! His name is Sunny. I do not like how the bamboo sticks out of the bowl, any suggestions?
> 
> I was looking at some old pictures and thought her hair looked cute shorter so we chopped it off. She loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not get to the hat and I had to mail it out today. I am a little sad that I couldn't get it done in time but I hope they'll be happy anyway!
> 
> The shorts I made by sewing a line of 4x4 squares together. Then I serged and topstitched. Then I attached the lines and serged and topstitched. When I had a piece big enough, I cut out the pattern pieces. HTH!



Megan looks so cute with her haircut!



LauraP22 said:


> I haven't shared much lately, things have been busy here
> 
> Gabi just turned three and we had a princess birthday party for her and her friends brought her a My Disney Girl doll from the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the girls got makeovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find a pic of them right now, but each girl got an embroidered ballet backpack with their name on it for their goodie bag
> 
> Our trip to DW is in September from the 7th-14th and we're all getting really excited.     We even started our countdown chain today
> 
> Anyhow, here's what I just finished for Gabi:
> 
> It's a travel pillow, it has Dora fabric on the other side with a handle to carry it with.  I found something like it on Etsy and CASED it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teensy bit of her pants that you can see are Carla's Easy Fit Pants from YCMT
> 
> I am so proud of this bowling shirt, my last attempt at a collared shirt was awful and this pattern was amazingly easy, thanks Carla



Great job on everything!  I love the pillow, it reminds me of the Marie pillow I saw over on Heathers TR.  



Twins+2more said:


> Hey, has anyone heard from Linnette lately?  I've noticed she hasn't graced us with her presence.  I hope everything is okay, and she is just sewing away as usual.



I've been thinking about her too.  I hope she's not suffering from her headaches again.  

I just got back from an IN PERSONBig Give drop off!  I got to meet Bigdisgrandma, Bigdismom, and the family.  Those 3 kids are adorable!  I have pictures, but my camera battery has to charge up before I can get them off so I'll post them later tonight!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I finally got finished up today. I've been working on them on and off for more than a month! These are more of my "use the stash" projects.  I think they came out really cute... if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the top done for the quilt I'm making as a gift for my niece and her DH (well, actually for the baby but he's not born yet). I was up way too late last night trying to get it done. I'm not totally sure if I like it but I'm warming up to it. I'm off now to get the layers pin basted so it's ready to quilt (by machine) tomorrow.




I am in LOVE with these!  I agree that Alice may be my favorite, but I'm really liking Belle!!!!  So will these find their way to  ?????


----------



## jham

Camping Griswalds said:


> I am in LOVE with these!  I agree that Alice may be my favorite, but I'm really liking Belle!!!!  So will these find their way to  ?????




I'm thinking they are there right now


----------



## lori123

Camping Griswalds said:


> I am in LOVE with these!  I agree that Alice may be my favorite, but I'm really liking Belle!!!!  So will these find their way to  ?????



They are already there - I checked - LOL!  Bummer is they are too small for my daughter!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I finally got finished up today. I've been working on them on and off for more than a month! These are more of my "use the stash" projects.  I think they came out really cute... if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the top done for the quilt I'm making as a gift for my niece and her DH (well, actually for the baby but he's not born yet). I was up way too late last night trying to get it done. I'm not totally sure if I like it but I'm warming up to it. I'm off now to get the layers pin basted so it's ready to quilt (by machine) tomorrow.


I love them all but something about the Alice set makes me wish I could wear it.  I need to find some of that fabric you posted.  I think it would make cute Capri Pants.  Good luck with the quilt.  I can't wait to see what fabrics you put together.


lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the Car's hat I made my DD(5) Emma.  It is a size XL and is a teeny tiny bit big but I don't mind.  It fits my DS(7) perfectly and while my DD(9) can get it on it doesn't provide enough sun cover in my mind so I'll try to enlarge the pattern for her.  Emma tried it on when I didn't have the lining in it yet and I asked her if she liked it and she said "kind of".  She's not crazy about polka dots.  She was asleep when I finished last ngiht so she put it one all finished this morning with HUGE smiles and didn't say anything about the polka dots or the flowers on the inside.


How cute is that!!!  Great job!


LisaZoe said:


> I remember not long ago several people were discussing unfinished projects. We talked about having things we'd started and then lost "steam" when it came to getting them finished. Well, I'm trying to get my unfinished objects (aka UFOs) finished finally! Here's one that was all but done back in February!!! All I had left to do was add the ruffle on the top and secure the straps in the back. I just never got to it I think because the top didn't come out like I'd planned so I lost interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's kind of late for a set like this but at least it's done. I also finally did some of the finishing for the Snow White dress - I closed the lining and finished the hem on the bottom ruffle. I still don't know what buttons to use so I'd love to get suggestions. I though about getting apple shaped buttons but haven't found any so I might just go with my standby option - fabric covered buttons.


These are oh so cute too!  I would use covered buttons.


Clutterbug said:


> Here are the outfits that I finished for Robin+5's girls.  They both love Eeyore and have and ADR for Crystal Palace.  Sorry for the bad pictures, it's been dark and rainy here the last few evenings.
> 
> Both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan's



That Eeyore fabric is so cute.  I haven't seen it before.  Great job!


----------



## DesigningMouse

rie'smom said:


> Check at the Dollar Store or Big Lots for princess crowns. I needed the crown for my niece's costume and I had to remove an oval princess piece that had Ariel on it. It reminded me of a cameo.There were crowns for most of the Disney princesses.



Thank you *RIE'SMOM* I would have never thought to look there.



SallyfromDE said:


> I try to save buttons off of anything we get rid of. Can you make your own? Use the covered buttons and put a peice of your fabric in. Or even do some Iron on of a clipart, and then use that fabric.





kpgriffin said:


> How do you cover a button with fabric????



I don't think the overall look of the dress would look as good if I just used a button but thank you  for the idea.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Tinka_Belle said:


> This is my first and last patchwork twirl skirt. I had a lot of problems making this skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way it looks. I just did not like making it.



It is adorable! Piecing together all those squares and then gathering  it up must take a lot of patience.  

I haven't tried one of those yet but they are really pretty.


----------



## twob4him

LisaZoe said:


> I remember not long ago several people were discussing unfinished projects. We talked about having things we'd started and then lost "steam" when it came to getting them finished. Well, I'm trying to get my unfinished objects (aka UFOs) finished finally! Here's one that was all but done back in February!!! All I had left to do was add the ruffle on the top and secure the straps in the back. I just never got to it I think because the top didn't come out like I'd planned so I lost interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's kind of late for a set like this but at least it's done. I also finally did some of the finishing for the Snow White dress - I closed the lining and finished the hem on the bottom ruffle. I still don't know what buttons to use so I'd love to get suggestions. I though about getting apple shaped buttons but haven't found any so I might just go with my standby option - fabric covered buttons.


Wow Lisa you are being so good lately using up your t-shirt stash and finishing UFO's and all! Very impressive!  Don't you feel so happy when you get stuff accomplished??!! I give you sooooo much credit doing *everything* by yourself....I really do!!!!!    You definately deserve three dancing bananas!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Thanks Bernadette for posting the bucket hat pattern. I just *HAD *to get it. Leighanna loves to wear hats now. She has sadly outgrown the bows and pigtails. 

Anyway, here are a few photos of my finished one. I use all scraps that I had in my scrap bucket. I think I will do a couple of things different the next time I make it. Definitely use the paper piecing technique that is in the pattern. I tried it the other way and it turned out all wopperjawed or cattywhampus!  That ended up back in the scrap bucket! 









Showing it with the brim rolled up and looking silly with the hat inside out!




Turned right side out:


----------



## ngneer98

How do I go about buying an outfit like this from one of you amazingly talented people?  We're heading to WDW in March '09 for my daughter's 8th bday, and would LOVE for her to have something cute like this to wear, as she's growing up so fast on me!    I can scrapbook, but can't sew anything more than a button to save my life!  I made a pillow in home ec in high school, and even that turned out badly.... 

Let me know, is this a fairy godmother thing or do you have a real boutique somewhere that I haven't found?  you guys do great stuff!
Diana


----------



## luvinyou

LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I finally got finished up today. I've been working on them on and off for more than a month! These are more of my "use the stash" projects.  I think they came out really cute... if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the top done for the quilt I'm making as a gift for my niece and her DH (well, actually for the baby but he's not born yet). I was up way too late last night trying to get it done. I'm not totally sure if I like it but I'm warming up to it. I'm off now to get the layers pin basted so it's ready to quilt (by machine) tomorrow.



I LOVE these!  They are so adorable, and the fabric choices are fantastic as usual.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am done with the outfit now I have to decorate some flip flops, I have red tulle, Yellow 1 in. grosgain and black satin ribbon.  Now I need some inspiration
> Here are a few pics of the back to school outfit.
> the back
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt, I am so proud of this skirt and how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddy in her umm, dress thats not done yet( ignore the dirty face it was before bath time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and get some good pics tomorrow before school.



Cute outfits!  I really like the skirt, and the dress is adorable



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the Car's hat I made my DD(5) Emma.  It is a size XL and is a teeny tiny bit big but I don't mind.  It fits my DS(7) perfectly and while my DD(9) can get it on it doesn't provide enough sun cover in my mind so I'll try to enlarge the pattern for her.  Emma tried it on when I didn't have the lining in it yet and I asked her if she liked it and she said "kind of".  She's not crazy about polka dots.  She was asleep when I finished last ngiht so she put it one all finished this morning with HUGE smiles and didn't say anything about the polka dots or the flowers on the inside.



I really like this pattern, and love the cars print with the polka dots, it makes it a little more girly. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> This is my first and last patchwork twirl skirt. I had a lot of problems making this skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way it looks. I just did not like making it.



It's adorable!  Looks like Jenna loves it too!



LisaZoe said:


> I remember not long ago several people were discussing unfinished projects. We talked about having things we'd started and then lost "steam" when it came to getting them finished. Well, I'm trying to get my unfinished objects (aka UFOs) finished finally! Here's one that was all but done back in February!!! All I had left to do was add the ruffle on the top and secure the straps in the back. I just never got to it I think because the top didn't come out like I'd planned so I lost interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's kind of late for a set like this but at least it's done. I also finally did some of the finishing for the Snow White dress - I closed the lining and finished the hem on the bottom ruffle. I still don't know what buttons to use so I'd love to get suggestions. I though about getting apple shaped buttons but haven't found any so I might just go with my standby option - fabric covered buttons.



I love both of these.  I have been wanting to make a dress like the Snow White one for so long.



Clutterbug said:


> Here are the outfits that I finished for Robin+5's girls.  They both love Eeyore and have and ADR for Crystal Palace.  Sorry for the bad pictures, it's been dark and rainy here the last few evenings.
> 
> Both



SO cute!  The girls are going to love these!  and I wish I could find some of the fabric 



Stephres said:


> Here is my random picture of the day. Megan has been extra helpful lately so I took her to pick out her own beta fish today. Of course she got the pink one! His name is Sunny. I do not like how the bamboo sticks out of the bowl, any suggestions?
> 
> I was looking at some old pictures and thought her hair looked cute shorter so we chopped it off. She loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not get to the hat and I had to mail it out today. I am a little sad that I couldn't get it done in time but I hope they'll be happy anyway!
> 
> The shorts I made by sewing a line of 4x4 squares together. Then I serged and topstitched. Then I attached the lines and serged and topstitched. When I had a piece big enough, I cut out the pattern pieces. HTH!



Megan looks so cute with her new haircut.  I think it makes her look older, too.



LauraP22 said:


> I haven't shared much lately, things have been busy here
> 
> Gabi just turned three and we had a princess birthday party for her and her friends brought her a My Disney Girl doll from the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the girls got makeovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find a pic of them right now, but each girl got an embroidered ballet backpack with their name on it for their goodie bag
> 
> Our trip to DW is in September from the 7th-14th and we're all getting really excited.     We even started our countdown chain today
> 
> Anyhow, here's what I just finished for Gabi:
> 
> It's a travel pillow, it has Dora fabric on the other side with a handle to carry it with.  I found something like it on Etsy and CASED it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teensy bit of her pants that you can see are Carla's Easy Fit Pants from YCMT
> 
> I am so proud of this bowling shirt, my last attempt at a collared shirt was awful and this pattern was amazingly easy, thanks Carla



Looks like a wonderful party!  Gorgeous pillow and shirt.  I really like the fabric one the shirt, I didn't even realize it was winnie the pooh



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks Bernadette for posting the bucket hat pattern. I just *HAD *to get it. Leighanna loves to wear hats now. She has sadly outgrown the bows and pigtails.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few photos of my finished one. I use all scraps that I had in my scrap bucket. I think I will do a couple of things different the next time I make it. Definitely use the paper piecing technique that is in the pattern. I tried it the other way and it turned out all wopperjawed or cattywhampus!  That ended up back in the scrap bucket!
> 
> Showing it with the brim rolled up and looking silly with the hat inside out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned right side out:



This beautiful, just like Leighanna.  You guys are making me really want this pattern



ngneer98 said:


> How do I go about buying an outfit like this from one of you amazingly talented people?  We're heading to WDW in March '09 for my daughter's 8th bday, and would LOVE for her to have something cute like this to wear, as she's growing up so fast on me!  I can scrapbook, but can't sew anything more than a button to save my life!  I made a pillow in home ec in high school, and even that turned out badly
> 
> Let me know, is this a fairy godmother thing or do you have a real boutique somewhere that I haven't found?  you guys do great stuff!
> Diana



If you see something you like, PM the poster, or check peoples sigs for their ebay or etsy ids


----------



## jham

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks Bernadette for posting the bucket hat pattern. I just *HAD *to get it. Leighanna loves to wear hats now. She has sadly outgrown the bows and pigtails.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few photos of my finished one. I use all scraps that I had in my scrap bucket. I think I will do a couple of things different the next time I make it. Definitely use the paper piecing technique that is in the pattern. I tried it the other way and it turned out all wopperjawed or cattywhampus!  That ended up back in the scrap bucket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing it with the brim rolled up and looking silly with the hat inside out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned right side out:




Wow your girl is growing up too!  She looks so pretty in those pictures!  Love the bucket hat, I'll be buying that pattern eventually.  

Here is a photo of the doll outfit I made in a super hurry last night so it's not too exciting.  I made it for DD's friend to match this skirt I made her:






yes, Kit is having a bad hair day.  BTW DD's friend I made this for looks exactly like Kit, only her hair is a little darker. 






And here are some pics of the stuff I took to Bigdisgrandma's family today:


----------



## luvinyou

I am finished my Big Give #6 [Nicoledisneyfan] SeaWorld Custom for Victor.  At first I tried to wing the pants and made them about 3 sizes to small, so I used the sewsensible Tween boutique pant pattern, since it was the only one I had handy.


----------



## jham

luvinyou said:


> I am finished my Big Give #6 [Nicoledisneyfan] SeaWorld Custom for Victor.  At first I tried to wing the pants and made them about 3 sizes to small, so I used the sewsensible Tween boutique pant pattern, since it was the only one I had handy.



Very cool!  I love that fabric, whales AND turtles


----------



## luvinyou

jham said:


> Here is a photo of the doll outfit I made in a super hurry last night so it's not too exciting.  I made it for DD's friend to match this skirt I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, Kit is having a bad hair day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some pics of the stuff I took to Bigdisgrandma's family today:



I love the matching doll outfit!  I wish I could find that fabric.
I bet Brody, Karlyn and Gabby were so excited to get all those goodies!  and Karlyn's outfit is gorgeous!  I am jealous that you got to personally deliver the gifts.


----------



## glorib

Hey all!  Happy Friday!  I finally finished up Baby Jack Jack!  I don't have a model at the moment - she's asleep!

Here's the front -






and the back -






It's sort of a case of LisaZoe's Snow White dress - thanks Lisa for the inspiration!

Tonight, I'm working on underwear!  Yes, underwear!  From this website: http://darnkat.wordpress.com/2008/07/23/check-it-out/

It's That*Darn*Kat's (of roundneck top fame) pattern and I just think they look so cute!  So, I caved and bought the pattern and am going to try it out tonight!


----------



## jham

glorib said:


> Hey all!  Happy Friday!  I finally finished up Baby Jack Jack!  I don't have a model at the moment - she's asleep!
> 
> Here's the front -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sort of a case of LisaZoe's Snow White dress - thanks Lisa for the inspiration!
> 
> Tonight, I'm working on underwear!  Yes, underwear!  From this website: http://darnkat.wordpress.com/2008/07/23/check-it-out/
> 
> It's That*Darn*Kat's (of roundneck top fame) pattern and I just think they look so cute!  So, I caved and bought the pattern and am going to try it out tonight!



That is so cute!  I can't wait to see it on Ella!  The fabrics are perfect.  My kids love Jack Jack!


----------



## kpgriffin

LisaZoe said:


> You can get the buttons to cover at most stores that carry fabric. They usually seem to be with the notions rather than with the buttons. They are very easy to do, basically you cute a circle of fabric the right size, put it over the button top so it wraps to the back and snap the back section of the button in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy a kit:
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat3675&PRODID=xprd357300





SallyfromDE said:


> Instructions:
> 1.Cut button pattern from back of package. 2.Place pattern on fabric and cut fabric circle. For sheer fabrics, line with an extra layer of fabric or interfacing. 3.Center fabric(C), right side down, over white mold(D). Hold fabric firmly and press button cover(B) into mold with blue pusher(A). 4.Tuck fabric into button cover and use pusher to hook fabric onto teeth. 5.Place backplate(E) over button shank, press down firmly with blue pusher(A). 6.Remove button by pressing on bottom of mold(D).
> 
> They come in a bunch of different sizes.




Thanks to everyone who answered my questions about the covered buttons.  It looks like I will be making a trip to Hancocks tommorrow.


----------



## luvinyou

glorib said:


> Hey all!  Happy Friday!  I finally finished up Baby Jack Jack!  I don't have a model at the moment - she's asleep!
> 
> Here's the front -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sort of a case of LisaZoe's Snow White dress - thanks Lisa for the inspiration!
> 
> Tonight, I'm working on underwear!  Yes, underwear!  From this website: http://darnkat.wordpress.com/2008/07/23/check-it-out/
> 
> It's That*Darn*Kat's (of roundneck top fame) pattern and I just think they look so cute!  So, I caved and bought the pattern and am going to try it out tonight!



So cute!  The applique is wonderful!  Can't wait to see it on your precious little model


----------



## kimmylaj

Stephres said:


> I hope this is cool enough for an 11 year old.


definitely.  i think it is perfect for an 11 year old.  i just went shopping with my nieces 11 and 13 for our disney trip and they each got quite a few patchwork shorts. and okay i got myself at patchwork skort for the trip


LisaZoe said:


> Here's what I finally got finished up today. I've been working on them on and off for more than a month! These are more of my "use the stash" projects.  I think they came out really cute... if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the top done for the quilt I'm making as a gift for my niece and her DH (well, actually for the baby but he's not born yet). I was up way too late last night trying to get it done. I'm not totally sure if I like it but I'm warming up to it. I'm off now to get the layers pin basted so it's ready to quilt (by machine) tomorrow.


these are absolutely amazing



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am done with the outfit now I have to decorate some flip flops, I have red tulle, Yellow 1 in. grosgain and black satin ribbon.  Now I need some inspiration
> Here are a few pics of the back to school outfit.
> the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> I will try and get some good pics tomorrow before school.


so adorable my ds is starting kindergarten, but i guess i cant send him in anything as adorable as this.  oh well only one more year til dd starts preschool. i shouldnt rush her though as she is my baby. 


Tinka_Belle said:


> That's cute. I wish Jenna would wear hats. I would love to make her a hat like those. I made her a couple of hats to match some of her outfits and she won't wear them.


okay now i wish i had extra fabric from the stuff i made so i could make hats


LisaZoe said:


> I remember not long ago several people were discussing unfinished projects. We talked about having things we'd started and then lost "steam" when it came to getting them finished. Well, I'm trying to get my unfinished objects (aka UFOs) finished finally! Here's one that was all but done back in February!!! All I had left to do was add the ruffle on the top and secure the straps in the back. I just never got to it I think because the top didn't come out like I'd planned so I lost interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's kind of late for a set like this but at least it's done. I also finally did some of the finishing for the Snow White dress - I closed the lining and finished the hem on the bottom ruffle. I still don't know what buttons to use so I'd love to get suggestions. I though about getting apple shaped buttons but haven't found any so I might just go with my standby option - fabric covered buttons.



i want to wear the snow white one. it is phenomenal (sp?)

also i am attempting to make bows and am not having luck finding french barrettes anywhere. i dont have time to order online before we go so any suggestions ladies?  i have tried sally beauty supply , two other local beauty supplies, duane reade , cvs, wal mart and target.  help pretty please any other stores you can think of ( otherwise my psycho self will start buying bows and taking them apart just to make coordinating ones.


----------



## keywestbride

I've been lurking here, oohing and ahhing over the gorgeous stuff you all make.  Such a talented group!  

I seem to remember someone saying they were looking for apple shaped buttons a few pages back, and I just wanted to let whoever that was know that I saw some tonight at Joanne's.  They were made by La Mode, and IIRC, there were 2 or 3 of them per pack.


----------



## jessica52877

Love the big give sea world outfit. I grabbed some of that fabric for big gives when I went to WV. I think it is perfect for seaworld.

Jham, LOVE the stuff you did for the kids. The pictures of your day is up on their pre trippy. That was so sweet. I also am jealous you got to hand deliver it! The doll outfit is so so cute! Like I said the other day, I just love dolls!

Glorib - Jack Jack is so cute! 

Lisa, love all the new UFO's. Keep'em coming.

Dreamer and Wisher, I had noticed you were missing, probably because you live around Atlanta.


----------



## CampbellScot

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks Bernadette for posting the bucket hat pattern. I just *HAD *to get it. Leighanna loves to wear hats now. She has sadly outgrown the bows and pigtails.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few photos of my finished one. I use all scraps that I had in my scrap bucket. I think I will do a couple of things different the next time I make it. Definitely use the paper piecing technique that is in the pattern. I tried it the other way and it turned out all wopperjawed or cattywhampus!  That ended up back in the scrap bucket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing it with the brim rolled up and looking silly with the hat inside out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned right side out:



FABULOUS as usual!!! So cute!!! I remember when hats with the brim rolled up in front were THE thing...very Blossom...oh my gosh does anyone remember that show?! I was sooo little when it was on but I remember Blossom's hats and her overall shorts!



luvinyou said:


> I am finished my Big Give #6 [Nicoledisneyfan] SeaWorld Custom for Victor.  At first I tried to wing the pants and made them about 3 sizes to small, so I used the sewsensible Tween boutique pant pattern, since it was the only one I had handy.



I LOVE that fabric!!! Super cute!!



glorib said:


> Hey all!  Happy Friday!  I finally finished up Baby Jack Jack!  I don't have a model at the moment - she's asleep!
> 
> Here's the front -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sort of a case of LisaZoe's Snow White dress - thanks Lisa for the inspiration!
> 
> Tonight, I'm working on underwear!  Yes, underwear!  From this website: http://darnkat.wordpress.com/2008/07/23/check-it-out/
> 
> It's That*Darn*Kat's (of roundneck top fame) pattern and I just think they look so cute!  So, I caved and bought the pattern and am going to try it out tonight!



The ruffles are TO DIE FOR!!! I love ruffles. They are just too adorable. I would wear ruffles every day...but they are not very conducive to social work...


----------



## jham

kimmylaj said:


> also i am attempting to make bows and am not having luck finding french barrettes anywhere. i dont have time to order online before we go so any suggestions ladies?  i have tried sally beauty supply , two other local beauty supplies, duane reade , cvs, wal mart and target.  help pretty please any other stores you can think of ( otherwise my psycho self will start buying bows and taking them apart just to make coordinating ones.




I think I have found them at Michaels, pretty sure actually.  I usually find them near the beading/jewelery making stuff.


----------



## luvinyou

kimmylaj said:


> also i am attempting to make bows and am not having luck finding french barrettes anywhere. i dont have time to order online before we go so any suggestions ladies?  i have tried sally beauty supply , two other local beauty supplies, duane reade , cvs, wal mart and target.  help pretty please any other stores you can think of ( otherwise my psycho self will start buying bows and taking them apart just to make coordinating ones.



I couldn't find the french barrettes either, so I got these clips from the dollar store.  They worked well because I didn't have to take the sequins off the attach the bow.


----------



## jham

Yay!  I got my camera battery charged.  Here are some pictures from our big give meet we had today!  I just want to let you all know it was so great so see the kids in person and watch their reactions and see them playing with and looking at everything.  I wish you all could have the chance to experience it!  The kids were so sweet.  Karlyn is adorable.  She just got that little stuffed black doggie at her last trip to the hospital and she was so cute with it.  She was looking at all the pictures I took on my camera and was pointing out her doggie every time she saw him.  Bigdisgrandma and Bigdismom and the whole family were great.  My kids made themselves right at home  Good thing Denise is a grandma, she took it all in stride.  Oh, and she has an AMAZING Disney snowglobe collection!!! I'm SO jealous! 

We had a little meltdown when Lily realized she didn't have any presents to open (she knows her birthday is coming up soon, I think she was confused) and Luke got a little upset when he realized that because he left the room HE DIDN'T GET TO HAND KARLYN HER PRESENT!!!    Goodness!  Okay, on with the pictures:

(Jayden was at a birthday party and Luke was in the other room)











Eating cupcakes (Lily's face may be messy, but she kept her Tink outfit clean!)











Lily and Karlyn:






Lot's more pictures (including twirling) on bigdisgrandma's PTR:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1868674&page=9


----------



## LisaZoe

glorib said:


> Hey all!  Happy Friday!  I finally finished up Baby Jack Jack!  I don't have a model at the moment - she's asleep!
> 
> Here's the front -



That came out really cute! I like how the ruffles go from dark to light.



kimmylaj said:


> also i am attempting to make bows and am not having luck finding french barrettes anywhere. i dont have time to order online before we go so any suggestions ladies?  i have tried sally beauty supply , two other local beauty supplies, duane reade , cvs, wal mart and target.  help pretty please any other stores you can think of ( otherwise my psycho self will start buying bows and taking them apart just to make coordinating ones.



I've bought them from Jo Ann's before. They're with the beading and jewelry supplies. Wal Mart might have them but they'd be in the craft section.


----------



## mytwotinks

There have been so many cool things posted lately!!!!! 

I have a few things that are ready for pictures, but it seems that I can either make time to sew or time to post pictures, but never both!  I'll try to make time soon.

All of these beautiful applique'd things that have been posted have been making me want to get better at that.  I hate that I am too lazy and impatient to sit down for a couple of days and work on it.  I seem to have trouble turning tight corners.  Any tips from the pros!?!?!?!?!?

Well, I just wanted to let you guys know that I will be gone for a few days.  I have been overwhelmed with kindness and concern for Riley, and I didn't want anyone to think that she had gotten sick or anything.

My sister is taking Drew for the week. (It's her turn!  I had her dd7 for a week a couple back and she owes me!!!!!)  So we are going to meet them at the lake to make the drop off.  Riley and I decided to stay for a few days while the cabin is empty and have some peace and quiet time.  We are going to read, and float in the lake and maybe take the seadoos out for some rides!  We are also going to do some back to school shopping at the outlet mall and maybe go to the waterslides one day.  I am really looking forward to it.  I haven't been able to let Riley get in the lake water this summer because it is just not a good mix with all of her infections, but she recently went on daily antibiotics that I am hoping will protect her from all of those nasty germs.  

We may go by my mom and dad's at their lake on the way home so Riley can go tubing for the first and probably only time this summer.  It's been such a bummer not letting her do it, so we are really excited.  I know some of you often get to go fancy schmancy places like the beach or Disney or even the mountains, but when you live in the midwest, Hillbilly land is about the fanciest place you can get in just a couple of hours!  It is seriously the toothless capitol of the world.  But we love it!!!!


----------



## karamat

CampbellScot said:


> FABULOUS as usual!!! So cute!!! I remember when hats with the brim rolled up in front were THE thing...very Blossom...oh my gosh does anyone remember that show?! I was sooo little when it was on but I remember Blossom's hats and her overall shorts!



I just read today that the girl who played Blossom now has a PhD in something like neuroscience... nothing like the child star stories you usually hear!!


----------



## HeatherSue

LauraP22 said:


> My kids are going through a fighting with each other phase so I'm low on time at the computer latel



I feel your pain!  My kids have been doing the same thing lately.  



CampbellScot said:


> I had a roommate in college that had beta fish. She kept them in these impossibly tiny plastic square things. I think they got depressed b/c their fins fell off...it was ick...then they died. Poor betas...


That is SO sad! I think it's a myth that bettas like itty bitty tanks.  I had a betta in a 5 gallon tank once and he was as happy as can be.  He swam every inch of that tank!  He lived almost 3 years!!  They're friendly fish, too.  Really, they are!!



Twins+2more said:


> Hey, has anyone heard from Linnette lately?  I've noticed she hasn't graced us with her presence.  I hope everything is okay, and she is just sewing away as usual.


I haven't heard from her.  I always worry when she's gone for a while.



twob4him said:


> Wow Lisa you are being so good lately using up your t-shirt stash and finishing UFO's and all! Very impressive!  Don't you feel so happy when you get stuff accomplished??!! I give you sooooo much credit doing *everything* by yourself....I really do!!!!!    You definately deserve three dancing bananas!


I 2nd those three dancing bananas!    



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>


How sad that she's outgrown her pigtails 
I love the hat, though!! She looks so cute in it!



jham said:


>


How cute is that oufit?!  Adorable!



luvinyou said:


>


Very nice!  He's going to love it!



glorib said:


> Tonight, I'm working on underwear!  Yes, underwear!  From this website: http://darnkat.wordpress.com/2008/07/23/check-it-out/


LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the Jack Jack dress!! That is so original!!  Where did you get the swirly reddish fabric?? So cute!

The undies are adorable! Let us know how the pattern turns out!



kimmylaj said:


> also i am attempting to make bows and am not having luck finding french barrettes anywhere. i dont have time to order online before we go so any suggestions ladies?  i have tried sally beauty supply , two other local beauty supplies, duane reade , cvs, wal mart and target.  help pretty please any other stores you can think of ( otherwise my psycho self will start buying bows and taking them apart just to make coordinating ones.


I've found them at Michael's, too.



keywestbride said:


> I've been lurking here, oohing and ahhing over the gorgeous stuff you all make.  Such a talented group!
> 
> I seem to remember someone saying they were looking for apple shaped buttons a few pages back, and I just wanted to let whoever that was know that I saw some tonight at Joanne's.  They were made by La Mode, and IIRC, there were 2 or 3 of them per pack.


 and thank you!



CampbellScot said:


> FABULOUS as usual!!! So cute!!! I remember when hats with the brim rolled up in front were THE thing...very Blossom...oh my gosh does anyone remember that show?! I was sooo little when it was on but I remember Blossom's hats and her overall shorts!
> 
> The ruffles are TO DIE FOR!!! I love ruffles. They are just too adorable. I would wear ruffles every day...but they are not very conducive to social work...


Yes, I remember Blossom.  I wasn't all that little when it was on though!!

I think you need to bring ruffles back to social work.  I can see you now-
"I'm bringin' ruffles baaaaaaaaaaaack..."


----------



## jham

mytwotinks said:


> There have been so many cool things posted lately!!!!!
> 
> I have a few things that are ready for pictures, but it seems that I can either make time to sew or time to post pictures, but never both!  I'll try to make time soon.
> 
> All of these beautiful applique'd things that have been posted have been making me want to get better at that.  I hate that I am too lazy and impatient to sit down for a couple of days and work on it.  I seem to have trouble turning tight corners.  Any tips from the pros!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Well, I just wanted to let you guys know that I will be gone for a few days.  I have been overwhelmed with kindness and concern for Riley, and I didn't want anyone to think that she had gotten sick or anything.
> 
> My sister is taking Drew for the week. (It's her turn!  I had her dd7 for a week a couple back and she owes me!!!!!)  So we are going to meet them at the lake to make the drop off.  Riley and I decided to stay for a few days while the cabin is empty and have some peace and quiet time.  We are going to read, and float in the lake and maybe take the seadoos out for some rides!  We are also going to do some back to school shopping at the outlet mall and maybe go to the waterslides one day.  I am really looking forward to it.  I haven't been able to let Riley get in the lake water this summer because it is just not a good mix with all of her infections, but she recently went on daily antibiotics that I am hoping will protect her from all of those nasty germs.
> 
> We may go by my mom and dad's at their lake on the way home so Riley can go tubing for the first and probably only time this summer.  It's been such a bummer not letting her do it, so we are really excited.  I know some of you often get to go fancy schmancy places like the beach or Disney or even the mountains, but when you live in the midwest, Hillbilly land is about the fanciest place you can get in just a couple of hours!  It is seriously the toothless capitol of the world.  But we love it!!!!



That sounds like a lot of fun!  I hope you and Riley have a great mother-daughter trip!


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


>


They all look so cute together!!!  I love the pictures!  That is so special that you got to meet the family in person.  I love that your kids wanted to look in Denise's fridge.  I'm glad my kids aren't the only ones who do things like that every once in a while!! Karlyn looks so happy and cute in the outfit you made her.  




mytwotinks said:


> There have been so many cool things posted lately!!!!!
> 
> I have a few things that are ready for pictures, but it seems that I can either make time to sew or time to post pictures, but never both!  I'll try to make time soon.
> 
> All of these beautiful applique'd things that have been posted have been making me want to get better at that.  I hate that I am too lazy and impatient to sit down for a couple of days and work on it.  I seem to have trouble turning tight corners.  Any tips from the pros!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Well, I just wanted to let you guys know that I will be gone for a few days.  I have been overwhelmed with kindness and concern for Riley, and I didn't want anyone to think that she had gotten sick or anything.
> 
> My sister is taking Drew for the week. (It's her turn!  I had her dd7 for a week a couple back and she owes me!!!!!)  So we are going to meet them at the lake to make the drop off.  Riley and I decided to stay for a few days while the cabin is empty and have some peace and quiet time.  We are going to read, and float in the lake and maybe take the seadoos out for some rides!  We are also going to do some back to school shopping at the outlet mall and maybe go to the waterslides one day.  I am really looking forward to it.  I haven't been able to let Riley get in the lake water this summer because it is just not a good mix with all of her infections, but she recently went on daily antibiotics that I am hoping will protect her from all of those nasty germs.
> 
> We may go by my mom and dad's at their lake on the way home so Riley can go tubing for the first and probably only time this summer.  It's been such a bummer not letting her do it, so we are really excited.  I know some of you often get to go fancy schmancy places like the beach or Disney or even the mountains, but when you live in the midwest, Hillbilly land is about the fanciest place you can get in just a couple of hours!  It is seriously the toothless capitol of the world.  But we love it!!!!



Thanks for checking in with us!  We would have been worried if you disappeared!!  Have a great time!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

jessica52877 said:


> Lisa, love all the new UFO's. Keep'em coming.



Thanks  I think my next UFO that will be finished (finally) is the Giselle dress. It's still just the applique on the base fabric cut to shape. I redid the hands so the fabric of her hair doesn't show through as much. I took out all the stitching and cut a second set of "hands" to layer over the original pieces then restitched. It helped quite a bit so I'm feeling more inclined to complete it now.



mytwotinks said:


> All of these beautiful appliquéd things that have been posted have been making me want to get better at that.  I hate that I am too lazy and impatient to sit down for a couple of days and work on it.  I seem to have trouble turning tight corners.  Any tips from the pros!?!?!?!?!?



First, I don't claim to be a pro but I'll still try to help.  For me the best way to hand tight corners/curves is to stop stitching with the needle down on the outside of the curve, raise the presser foot and pivot the fabric just a little. I sometimes have to do that many times to be follow the edge well. I'm getting to the point where I can keep stitching around fairly tight curves but still need to stop and pivot at some point in all appliqués.



mytwotinks said:


> My sister is taking Drew for the week. (It's her turn!  I had her dd7 for a week a couple back and she owes me!!!!!)  So we are going to meet them at the lake to make the drop off.  Riley and I decided to stay for a few days while the cabin is empty and have some peace and quiet time.  We are going to read, and float in the lake and maybe take the seadoos out for some rides!  We are also going to do some back to school shopping at the outlet mall and maybe go to the waterslides one day.  I am really looking forward to it.  I haven't been able to let Riley get in the lake water this summer because it is just not a good mix with all of her infections, but she recently went on daily antibiotics that I am hoping will protect her from all of those nasty germs.
> 
> We may go by my mom and dad's at their lake on the way home so Riley can go tubing for the first and probably only time this summer.  It's been such a bummer not letting her do it, so we are really excited.  I know some of you often get to go fancy schmancy places like the beach or Disney or even the mountains, but when you live in the midwest, Hillbilly land is about the fanciest place you can get in just a couple of hours!  It is seriously the toothless capitol of the world.  But we love it!!!!



I hope the antibiotics do their thing for Riley. I bet she'll enjoy having time to spend with just you. I think the time at the lake sounds like a great way to spend some time together. As much as I love Disney, I enjoy quieter trips too.


----------



## LisaZoe

twob4him said:


> Wow Lisa you are being so good lately using up your t-shirt stash and finishing UFO's and all! Very impressive!  Don't you feel so happy when you get stuff accomplished??!! I give you sooooo much credit doing *everything* by yourself....I really do!!!!!    You definately deserve three dancing bananas!



Thank you.   I do feel good about getting things finished but often mentally kick myself once I realize how quickly I could have had them done long ago.  What I love about using up the tee and fabric stash is that not only do I get a little more room back but the work on them is done so I don't have to do it again if I don't want to. I find it so much easier to do one of something but too often have trouble getting motivated to do the same design a second or third time.

OK, I'm off to put the binding on the crib quilt. I got a new presser foot, a "walking" foot, that made machine quilting so much easier than I expected. In the past I always had some puckering one I had the first few lines of stitching done but this time I don't think there was any. Once the binding is done, I'll get a photo of it to share. I just hope my niece and nephew (in law) like it. They asked for a patchwork of bright colors and that's what they're getting.


----------



## ncmomof2

glorib said:


> and the back -



wow!  That is awesome!


----------



## mytwotinks

LisaZoe said:


> Thank you.   I do feel good about getting things finished but often mentally kick myself once I realize how quickly I could have had them done long ago.  What I love about using up the tee and fabric stash is that not only do I get a little more room back but the work on them is done so I don't have to do it again if I don't want to. I find it so much easier to do one of something but too often have trouble getting motivated to do the same design a second or third time.
> 
> OK, I'm off to put the binding on the crib quilt. I got a new presser foot, a "walking" foot, that made machine quilting so much easier than I expected. In the past I always had some puckering one I had the first few lines of stitching done but this time I don't think there was any. Once the binding is done, I'll get a photo of it to share. I just hope my niece and nephew (in law) like it. They asked for a patchwork of bright colors and that's what they're getting.



The walking foot is awesome!  I don't use it as often as I should out of laziness, but it is so great for stretch knits.


----------



## disneymommieof2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> And my very very first applique (thanks Heather!!!! )


I love Kasey Kane especially those commercials with the ladies in the car. So funny!! She looks great!! We love Nascar too!!

Happy Belated Birthday!! Have a good day with your Mom!


----------



## disneymommieof2

jham said:


> Eating cupcakes (Lily's face may be messy, but she kept her Tink outfit clean!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily and Karlyn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's more pictures (including twirling) on bigdisgrandma's PTR:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1868674&page=9



How fun getting to meet the Big Give recipents!! And what a great learning experience for the kids!! Lily is looking very adorable in her tink outfit!


----------



## disneymommieof2

mytwotinks said:


> I've done some letters with my cricut.  I just put the fusible on the back of the fabric before I cut and then just ironed right onto the t-shirt!



I'm totally gonna try this!! Thanks for the idea Denise. I never thought of cutting appliques!


----------



## glorib

jham said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating cupcakes (Lily's face may be messy, but she kept her Tink outfit clean!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily and Karlyn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's more pictures (including twirling) on bigdisgrandma's PTR:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1868674&page=9



How fun that you got to meet them in person!  So cool!  And Karlyn looks beautiful in the outfit you made!





mytwotinks said:


> There have been so many cool things posted lately!!!!!
> 
> I have a few things that are ready for pictures, but it seems that I can either make time to sew or time to post pictures, but never both!  I'll try to make time soon.
> 
> All of these beautiful applique'd things that have been posted have been making me want to get better at that.  I hate that I am too lazy and impatient to sit down for a couple of days and work on it.  I seem to have trouble turning tight corners.  Any tips from the pros!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Well, I just wanted to let you guys know that I will be gone for a few days.  I have been overwhelmed with kindness and concern for Riley, and I didn't want anyone to think that she had gotten sick or anything.
> 
> My sister is taking Drew for the week. (It's her turn!  I had her dd7 for a week a couple back and she owes me!!!!!)  So we are going to meet them at the lake to make the drop off.  Riley and I decided to stay for a few days while the cabin is empty and have some peace and quiet time.  We are going to read, and float in the lake and maybe take the seadoos out for some rides!  We are also going to do some back to school shopping at the outlet mall and maybe go to the waterslides one day.  I am really looking forward to it.  I haven't been able to let Riley get in the lake water this summer because it is just not a good mix with all of her infections, but she recently went on daily antibiotics that I am hoping will protect her from all of those nasty germs.
> 
> We may go by my mom and dad's at their lake on the way home so Riley can go tubing for the first and probably only time this summer.  It's been such a bummer not letting her do it, so we are really excited.  I know some of you often get to go fancy schmancy places like the beach or Disney or even the mountains, but when you live in the midwest, Hillbilly land is about the fanciest place you can get in just a couple of hours!  It is seriously the toothless capitol of the world.  But we love it!!!!



Have fun!  And you're right - there's not too much excitement here in the midwest, but that just means that we midwestern gals can make ANYTHING fun!  


OK, one pair of undies down!  They were super easy and came out pretty well, I think!  I didn't have the cotton/lycra knit that I needed for the waist and leg bands, so I improvised and they still came out ok, but probably not as stretchy as if I had the right fabric.  So, I think I'll run to Jo-Ann tomorrow and pick up some.

Oh, and Heather, I got that swirly red fabric at Jo-Ann.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Denise- You ARE a Genius!! Repositionable glue- I never thought of that either!!!

Lisa- All your shirts are great. I saw Pink polos in the walmart clearance for $2 and thought of you!  And Minnie was my favorite too! But Belle and Alice werea avery close second!

Glorib- Jack Jack outfit = ADORABLE!!! Love the Butt Ruffles!! 

All the Hats are so cute!!

Steph- I bet the 11yr. old (sorry can't remember her name) Will Love it!! I love the block shorts! Sorry you're still feeling sick!  

All the bows are really cute Too!!!

My siblings & cousins are throwing a big party for our dads tomorrow (today) one is 50 and one is 60. We've been planning for months and to the best of my knowledge it is still a secret. Although many people have tried to ruin our surprise. One of their cousins sent them birthday cards this week  My dads BD was about 2 months ago and my uncles is in 2 months so we split the difference and decided to do the party together in between their BDs. We are so excited that we have pulled this secret off for so long!! We even tie dyed shirts this week for all the kids and grandkids to wear. I better get to bed it's going to be a LONG day!!


----------



## dkshan96

You are all so very talented!!  I wish I was able to do this!!  I am checking to see if anyone sells outfits, if you can pm me that would be great, looking for a few for our upcoming trip.

Thanks!
Kelli


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>


Cute hat!!! 


Glorib-I forgot to quote you, but I just wanted to say that that Jack Jack dress is just too cute.

Jham-I love the BIG GIVE pictures. How sweet that you got to meet the people that the gifts are for.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tonight we went to see family and DH's grandma and I got to talking about sewing. I told her that I was making all of Jenna's uniforms for school this year and she gave me three different types of navy blue fabric, and a large piece of red fabric.  I was so happy, because I really was dreading having to buy all of that fabric. The thicker fabric (like for pants) can be a little pricey. The red fabric that she gave me is kind of heavy so I'm going to make Jenna a winter shirt.  I'll post pics of everything as I finish them. Her uniforms are my project for next week.


----------



## LisaZoe

Whew! I got the quilt done. I'm going to toss it in to wash & dry so the cotton batting does it's slight shrinking - I like to do that before giving the gift so it's not a shock.  Here it is before the wash:






I like it more now that it's done but there are things I'd do differently if I did it again.

BTW - It's not as misshapen as it looks in the photo. LOL I can never get my quilts to come out perfectly but it's closer to a straight rectangle than it looks.


----------



## minnie2

lovesdumbo said:


> Here's the Car's hat I made my DD(5) Emma.  It is a size XL and is a teeny tiny bit big but I don't mind.  It fits my DS(7) perfectly and while my DD(9) can get it on it doesn't provide enough sun cover in my mind so I'll try to enlarge the pattern for her.  Emma tried it on when I didn't have the lining in it yet and I asked her if she liked it and she said "kind of".  She's not crazy about polka dots.  She was asleep when I finished last ngiht so she put it one all finished this morning with HUGE smiles and didn't say anything about the polka dots or the flowers on the inside.


That came out great!  Wow your phone takes a great picture!


Tinka_Belle said:


> This is my first and last patchwork twirl skirt. I had a lot of problems making this skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way it looks. I just did not like making it.


Why it came out so cute!!!!!!!  I adore these skirts and believe it or not I love making them.  Yes they are a pain in the butt BUT once I see them come together I love them.  Fr me to make it not so tedious I do it in bits in between other projects. One day I will cut out all the sqs or even just the sqs from one fabric.  The next day maybe I will zig zag the edges while watching tv of one color fabric etc...
IT came out adorable!



LisaZoe said:


> I remember not long ago several people were discussing unfinished projects. We talked about having things we'd started and then lost "steam" when it came to getting them finished. Well, I'm trying to get my unfinished objects (aka UFOs) finished finally! Here's one that was all but done back in February!!! All I had left to do was add the ruffle on the top and secure the straps in the back. I just never got to it I think because the top didn't come out like I'd planned so I lost interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's kind of late for a set like this but at least it's done. I also finally did some of the finishing for the Snow White dress - I closed the lining and finished the hem on the bottom ruffle. I still don't know what buttons to use so I'd love to get suggestions. I though about getting apple shaped buttons but haven't found any so I might just go with my standby option - fabric covered buttons.


Lisa your stuff always takes my breath away!  I love them both but that yellow one OMG it is perfect!  


Clutterbug said:


> Here are the outfits that I finished for Robin+5's girls.  They both love Eeyore and have and ADR for Crystal Palace.  Sorry for the bad pictures, it's been dark and rainy here the last few evenings.
> 
> Both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan's


So cute!  the colors are so bright and fun!  


Stephres said:


> Here is my random picture of the day. Megan has been extra helpful lately so I took her to pick out her own beta fish today. Of course she got the pink one! His name is Sunny. I do not like how the bamboo sticks out of the bowl, any suggestions?
> 
> I was looking at some old pictures and thought her hair looked cute shorter so we chopped it off. She loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not get to the hat and I had to mail it out today. I am a little sad that I couldn't get it done in time but I hope they'll be happy anyway!
> 
> The shorts I made by sewing a line of 4x4 squares together. Then I serged and topstitched. Then I attached the lines and serged and topstitched. When I had a piece big enough, I cut out the pattern pieces. HTH!


 Megan's hair looks so pretty on her.  Her dress/shirt is really cute too No clue about the bamboo other then cut it?  No idea if bamboo is easy to cut...



LauraP22 said:


> I haven't shared much lately, things have been busy here
> 
> Gabi just turned three and we had a princess birthday party for her and her friends brought her a My Disney Girl doll from the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the girls got makeovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find a pic of them right now, but each girl got an embroidered ballet backpack with their name on it for their goodie bag
> 
> Our trip to DW is in September from the 7th-14th and we're all getting really excited.     We even started our countdown chain today
> 
> Anyhow, here's what I just finished for Gabi:
> 
> It's a travel pillow, it has Dora fabric on the other side with a handle to carry it with.  I found something like it on Etsy and CASED it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teensy bit of her pants that you can see are Carla's Easy Fit Pants from YCMT
> 
> I am so proud of this bowling shirt, my last attempt at a collared shirt was awful and this pattern was amazingly easy, thanks Carla


What a fun idea!  cute pix!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I met another Disser yesterday at work!  AmberGreenawalt came into our store!  She is one of the families going on a MAW trip!  I believe we are doing her family in the upcoming months!  She is so sweet and her little ones are adorable!  She was there buying stuff to send for pixie dust to other MAW families!  It is so cool to work where I get to meet so many people from this board!


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Wow your girl is growing up too!  She looks so pretty in those pictures!  Love the bucket hat, I'll be buying that pattern eventually.
> 
> Here is a photo of the doll outfit I made in a super hurry last night so it's not too exciting.  I made it for DD's friend to match this skirt I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, Kit is having a bad hair day.  BTW DD's friend I made this for looks exactly like Kit, only her hair is a little darker.


 I love both of them!  That is another skirt in my wish list on ycmt! 



luvinyou said:


> I am finished my Big Give #6 [Nicoledisneyfan] SeaWorld Custom for Victor.  At first I tried to wing the pants and made them about 3 sizes to small, so I used the sewsensible Tween boutique pant pattern, since it was the only one I had handy.


He is going to love that!



jham said:


> Yay!  I got my camera battery charged.  Here are some pictures from our big give meet we had today!  I just want to let you all know it was so great so see the kids in person and watch their reactions and see them playing with and looking at everything.  I wish you all could have the chance to experience it!  The kids were so sweet.  Karlyn is adorable.  She just got that little stuffed black doggie at her last trip to the hospital and she was so cute with it.  She was looking at all the pictures I took on my camera and was pointing out her doggie every time she saw him.  Bigdisgrandma and Bigdismom and the whole family were great.  My kids made themselves right at home  Good thing Denise is a grandma, she took it all in stride.  Oh, and she has an AMAZING Disney snowglobe collection!!! I'm SO jealous!
> 
> We had a little meltdown when Lily realized she didn't have any presents to open (she knows her birthday is coming up soon, I think she was confused) and Luke got a little upset when he realized that because he left the room HE DIDN'T GET TO HAND KARLYN HER PRESENT!!!    Goodness!  Okay, on with the pictures:
> 
> (Jayden was at a birthday party and Luke was in the other room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating cupcakes (Lily's face may be messy, but she kept her Tink outfit clean!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily and Karlyn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's more pictures (including twirling) on bigdisgrandma's PTR:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1868674&page=9


Looks like a great visit.  How fun you got to actually hand the stuff to them!  They look so happy!



mytwotinks said:


> There have been so many cool things posted lately!!!!!
> 
> I have a few things that are ready for pictures, but it seems that I can either make time to sew or time to post pictures, but never both!  I'll try to make time soon.
> 
> All of these beautiful applique'd things that have been posted have been making me want to get better at that.  I hate that I am too lazy and impatient to sit down for a couple of days and work on it.  I seem to have trouble turning tight corners.  Any tips from the pros!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Well, I just wanted to let you guys know that I will be gone for a few days.  I have been overwhelmed with kindness and concern for Riley, and I didn't want anyone to think that she had gotten sick or anything.
> 
> My sister is taking Drew for the week. (It's her turn!  I had her dd7 for a week a couple back and she owes me!!!!!)  So we are going to meet them at the lake to make the drop off.  Riley and I decided to stay for a few days while the cabin is empty and have some peace and quiet time.  We are going to read, and float in the lake and maybe take the seadoos out for some rides!  We are also going to do some back to school shopping at the outlet mall and maybe go to the waterslides one day.  I am really looking forward to it.  I haven't been able to let Riley get in the lake water this summer because it is just not a good mix with all of her infections, but she recently went on daily antibiotics that I am hoping will protect her from all of those nasty germs.
> 
> We may go by my mom and dad's at their lake on the way home so Riley can go tubing for the first and probably only time this summer.  It's been such a bummer not letting her do it, so we are really excited.  I know some of you often get to go fancy schmancy places like the beach or Disney or even the mountains, but when you live in the midwest, Hillbilly land is about the fanciest place you can get in just a couple of hours!  It is seriously the toothless capitol of the world.  But we love it!!!!


I hope the antibiotic daily help her.  
Sounds like a fun trip you have planned with Riley.  Enjoy!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Denise- You ARE a Genius!! Repositionable glue- I never thought of that either!!!
> 
> Lisa- All your shirts are great. I saw Pink polos in the walmart clearance for $2 and thought of you!  And Minnie was my favorite too! But Belle and Alice werea avery close second!
> 
> Glorib- Jack Jack outfit = ADORABLE!!! Love the Butt Ruffles!!
> 
> All the Hats are so cute!!
> 
> Steph- I bet the 11yr. old (sorry can't remember her name) Will Love it!! I love the block shorts! Sorry you're still feeling sick!
> 
> All the bows are really cute Too!!!
> 
> My siblings & cousins are throwing a big party for our dads tomorrow (today) one is 50 and one is 60. We've been planning for months and to the best of my knowledge it is still a secret. Although many people have tried to ruin our surprise. One of their cousins sent them birthday cards this week  My dads BD was about 2 months ago and my uncles is in 2 months so we split the difference and decided to do the party together in between their BDs. We are so excited that we have pulled this secret off for so long!! We even tie dyed shirts this week for all the kids and grandkids to wear. I better get to bed it's going to be a LONG day!!


 I hope the party was a huge success!  What a sweet thing to do.



LisaZoe said:


> Whew! I got the quilt done. I'm going to toss it in to wash & dry so the cotton batting does it's slight shrinking - I like to do that before giving the gift so it's not a shock.  Here it is before the wash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it more now that it's done but there are things I'd do differently if I did it again.
> 
> BTW - It's not as misshapen as it looks in the photo. LOL I can never get my quilts to come out perfectly but it's closer to a straight rectangle than it looks.


IT doesn't look misshapen!  It came out so great!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I met another Disser yesterday at work!  AmberGreenawalt came into our store!  She is one of the families going on a MAW trip!  I believe we are doing her family in the upcoming months!  She is so sweet and her little ones are adorable!  She was there buying stuff to send for pixie dust to other MAW families!  It is so cool to work where I get to meet so many people from this board!


Very cool!  


 I can't believe George and I waited on line at the Apple store for 2 hours yesterday for a darn Iphone!   Yup we are crazy!  I also can't believe how good the kids were the whole time.  George ahs been itching for one since the 1st one came out but he never made the jump because they were soooo$$$.  Then when they dropped the price he wanted it even more.   We both hated our razors and frankly even though I didn't really care aout having one( at 1st ) there was no way he was going to have this cool new phone when he barely uses his reg phone. So we broke down and bought 2!  I am a convert I LOVE mine!  

Does any one else get crazy when their sewing machine jams up.  It drives me nuts!  Am I the only one this happens too?  Maybe am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> Does any one else get crazy when their sewing machine jams up. It drives me nuts! Am I the only one this happens too? Maybe am I doing something wrong?


Oh no you are not alone. Mine jams up and I think that I am going to lose my mind if it doesn't start cooperating. Also get scared that it is broken when it jams up too.

LisaZoe-that quilt is just too cute. I love those fabrics that you use.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jham said:


> yes, Kit is having a bad hair day.  BTW DD's friend I made this for looks exactly like Kit, only her hair is a little darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some pics of the stuff I took to Bigdisgrandma's family today:


Kit's dress is adorable.  I love the Big Give pictures.  The stuff you made is so cute.  I love the autograph books with their names and the characters.  Someone's Cricut was busy 



luvinyou said:


> I am finished my Big Give #6 [Nicoledisneyfan] SeaWorld Custom for Victor.  At first I tried to wing the pants and made them about 3 sizes to small, so I used the sewsensible Tween boutique pant pattern, since it was the only one I had handy.


That is so cool I bet he will love it!


glorib said:


> Hey all!  Happy Friday!  I finally finished up Baby Jack Jack!  I don't have a model at the moment - she's asleep!
> 
> Here's the front -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sort of a case of LisaZoe's Snow White dress - thanks Lisa for the inspiration!
> 
> Tonight, I'm working on underwear!  Yes, underwear!  From this website: http://darnkat.wordpress.com/2008/07/23/check-it-out/
> 
> It's That*Darn*Kat's (of roundneck top fame) pattern and I just think they look so cute!  So, I caved and bought the pattern and am going to try it out tonight!


Jack Jack!  What a great idea.  He turned out so cute!


mytwotinks said:


> There have been so many cool things posted lately!!!!!
> 
> I have a few things that are ready for pictures, but it seems that I can either make time to sew or time to post pictures, but never both!  I'll try to make time soon.
> 
> All of these beautiful applique'd things that have been posted have been making me want to get better at that.  I hate that I am too lazy and impatient to sit down for a couple of days and work on it.  I seem to have trouble turning tight corners.  Any tips from the pros!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Well, I just wanted to let you guys know that I will be gone for a few days.  I have been overwhelmed with kindness and concern for Riley, and I didn't want anyone to think that she had gotten sick or anything.
> 
> My sister is taking Drew for the week. (It's her turn!  I had her dd7 for a week a couple back and she owes me!!!!!)  So we are going to meet them at the lake to make the drop off.  Riley and I decided to stay for a few days while the cabin is empty and have some peace and quiet time.  We are going to read, and float in the lake and maybe take the seadoos out for some rides!  We are also going to do some back to school shopping at the outlet mall and maybe go to the waterslides one day.  I am really looking forward to it.  I haven't been able to let Riley get in the lake water this summer because it is just not a good mix with all of her infections, but she recently went on daily antibiotics that I am hoping will protect her from all of those nasty germs.
> 
> We may go by my mom and dad's at their lake on the way home so Riley can go tubing for the first and probably only time this summer.  It's been such a bummer not letting her do it, so we are really excited.  I know some of you often get to go fancy schmancy places like the beach or Disney or even the mountains, but when you live in the midwest, Hillbilly land is about the fanciest place you can get in just a couple of hours!  It is seriously the toothless capitol of the world.  But we love it!!!!



Wow it sounds like a lot of fun to me!  I hope Riley has good results with the daily antibiotics.  My DD had several infections when she was younger and we had good luck with drinking Cranberry Juice.  The Northland brand is very good because it has no corn syrup.  It makes the urine more acidic and the bacteria can't grow.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

LisaZoe said:


> Whew! I got the quilt done. I'm going to toss it in to wash & dry so the cotton batting does it's slight shrinking - I like to do that before giving the gift so it's not a shock.  Here it is before the wash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it more now that it's done but there are things I'd do differently if I did it again.
> 
> BTW - It's not as misshapen as it looks in the photo. LOL I can never get my quilts to come out perfectly but it's closer to a straight rectangle than it looks.



Wow it is beautiful! That is a lot of piecework.


----------



## kimmylaj

CampbellScot said:


> FABULOUS as usual!!! So cute!!! I remember when hats with the brim rolled up in front were THE thing...very Blossom...oh my gosh does anyone remember that show?! I was sooo little when it was on but I remember Blossom's hats and her overall shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that fabric!!! Super cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> The ruffles are TO DIE FOR!!! I love ruffles. They are just too adorable. I would wear ruffles every day...but they are not very conducive to social work...


yes i loved blossom and her brother, oh and her crazy friend six. i admit it i used to wear those shortalls too.



jham said:


> I think I have found them at Michaels, pretty sure actually.  I usually find them near the beading/jewelery making stuff.





luvinyou said:


> I couldn't find the french barrettes either, so I got these clips from the dollar store.  They worked well because I didn't have to take the sequins off the attach the bow.


thank you everyone i am heading to michaels and the dollar store today fingers crossed my son had me add this icon for you and wants me to finish his pirate stuff so he can have his pic here again


----------



## SallyfromDE

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks Bernadette for posting the bucket hat pattern. I just *HAD *to get it. Leighanna loves to wear hats now. She has sadly outgrown the bows and pigtails.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few photos of my finished one. I use all scraps that I had in my scrap bucket. I think I will do a couple of things different the next time I make it. Definitely use the paper piecing technique that is in the pattern. I tried it the other way and it turned out all wopperjawed or cattywhampus!  That ended up back in the scrap bucket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing it with the brim rolled up and looking silly with the hat inside out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned right side out:



I was just wondering when you'd have something new for us. This hat looks great. Kirsta would wear one, but Lou won't. 



luvinyou said:


> I am finished my Big Give #6 [Nicoledisneyfan] SeaWorld Custom for Victor.  At first I tried to wing the pants and made them about 3 sizes to small, so I used the sewsensible Tween boutique pant pattern, since it was the only one I had handy.



This looks great!



glorib said:


> Hey all!  Happy Friday!  I finally finished up Baby Jack Jack!  I don't have a model at the moment - she's asleep!
> 
> Here's the front -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sort of a case of LisaZoe's Snow White dress - thanks Lisa for the inspiration!
> 
> Tonight, I'm working on underwear!  Yes, underwear!  From this website: http://darnkat.wordpress.com/2008/07/23/check-it-out/
> 
> It's That*Darn*Kat's (of roundneck top fame) pattern and I just think they look so cute!  So, I caved and bought the pattern and am going to try it out tonight!



I love your outfit!! Now to see that underwear! I wanted to  make Kirsta a pair of pettipants for under her white pettiskirt. I might just have to buy one.


----------



## jham

Hey everyone, today is Wishtripper Karlyn's 8th birthday, if you have time could you send some pixie dust by going over to her grandma's PTR and wishing her a happy birthday?  Thanks! Here's the link:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26654381&posted=1#post26654381


----------



## glorib

LisaZoe said:


> Whew! I got the quilt done. I'm going to toss it in to wash & dry so the cotton batting does it's slight shrinking - I like to do that before giving the gift so it's not a shock.  Here it is before the wash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it more now that it's done but there are things I'd do differently if I did it again.
> 
> BTW - It's not as misshapen as it looks in the photo. LOL I can never get my quilts to come out perfectly but it's closer to a straight rectangle than it looks.



Wow - that's a gorgeous quilt!  I keep thinking to myself that I should learn to quilt.  I have a bunch of old sorority t-shirts that I can't throw away that I'd like to make into a quilt.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I met another Disser yesterday at work!  AmberGreenawalt came into our store!  She is one of the families going on a MAW trip!  I believe we are doing her family in the upcoming months!  She is so sweet and her little ones are adorable!  She was there buying stuff to send for pixie dust to other MAW families!  It is so cool to work where I get to meet so many people from this board!



Very cool!


----------



## ncmomof2

I need your opinion everyone.  I posted this outfit a few days ago but now I am considering adding an applique.  Since I successfully did one for another outfit I figure I could rip out a side seam and put a mickey head on this.  What do you think?  Should I chance messing it up?  Or leave it as is?  Thanks!


----------



## twob4him

LisaZoe said:


> Whew! I got the quilt done. I'm going to toss it in to wash & dry so the cotton batting does it's slight shrinking - I like to do that before giving the gift so it's not a shock.  Here it is before the wash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it more now that it's done but there are things I'd do differently if I did it again.
> 
> BTW - It's not as misshapen as it looks in the photo. LOL I can never get my quilts to come out perfectly but it's closer to a straight rectangle than it looks.


Wow Lisa I just love it....you did a great job!!!  I am sure it will be a wonderful gift for your friend!
I keep eyeing up the quilt kits on my favorite website (fatquartershop.com). They have these little ones (27 inches by 36" or so)...I thought it would make a good starting point. But what would you do with a mini quilt?????   



ncmomof2 said:


> I need your opinion everyone.  I posted this outfit a few days ago but now I am considering adding an applique.  Since I successfully did one for another outfit I figure I could rip out a side seam and put a mickey head on this.  What do you think?  Should I chance messing it up?  Or leave it as is?  Thanks!



I love it as it is but an applique would really make it cute too! Do you think you could seam rip it ok? Make sure you use stablizer. Best stuff I ever spent my money on!  






   

One month till I am officially back in school    I am really not ready yet but somehow by the end of the month I get around to it  
I bought some Debbie Mum back-to-school fabric. It was on sale  I combined a Simply Sweet top and Carla's stripwork skirt into one dress. I still have to make another one for my other DD. Oh and DD insisted on the Cindy tiara today so there you go  

*The Megan*






*The Devon*






*The back*






*Twirling by the sunflower*






*And a final closeup! I take way too many pics! *


----------



## HeatherSue

Oops, I had this all typed up this morning and forgot to hit submit!



glorib said:


> OK, one pair of undies down!
> 
> Oh, and Heather, I got that swirly red fabric at Jo-Ann.



First of all, that's a really funny sentence!  

Thanks for the info on the red fabric!



disneymommieof2 said:


> My siblings & cousins are throwing a big party for our dads tomorrow (today) one is 50 and one is 60. We've been planning for months and to the best of my knowledge it is still a secret. Although many people have tried to ruin our surprise. One of their cousins sent them birthday cards this week  My dads BD was about 2 months ago and my uncles is in 2 months so we split the difference and decided to do the party together in between their BDs. We are so excited that we have pulled this secret off for so long!! We even tie dyed shirts this week for all the kids and grandkids to wear. I better get to bed it's going to be a LONG day!!


That sounds great! You're such a good daughter! I hope you're having fun!!



LisaZoe said:


>


The fabrics you used are so unusual for a quilt.  I love it!!!  I'm sure they will, too!



minnie2 said:


> I can't believe George and I waited on line at the Apple store for 2 hours yesterday for a darn Iphone!   Yup we are crazy!  I also can't believe how good the kids were the whole time.  George ahs been itching for one since the 1st one came out but he never made the jump because they were soooo$$$.  Then when they dropped the price he wanted it even more.   We both hated our razors and frankly even though I didn't really care aout having one( at 1st ) there was no way he was going to have this cool new phone when he barely uses his reg phone. So we broke down and bought 2!  I am a convert I LOVE mine!


So, are you saying it's nicer than my free tracfone?  



kimmylaj said:


> thank you everyone i am heading to michaels and the dollar store today fingers crossed my son had me add this icon for you and wants me to finish his pirate stuff so he can have his pic here again


That's so cute!! Tell him we'd love to see his picture again and thanks for the 3d glasses guy!  This is for your son.


----------



## HeatherSue

ncmomof2 said:


> I need your opinion everyone.  I posted this outfit a few days ago but now I am considering adding an applique.  Since I successfully did one for another outfit I figure I could rip out a side seam and put a mickey head on this.  What do you think?  Should I chance messing it up?  Or leave it as is?  Thanks!


I think it would be adorable with a Mickey head, as long as you can rip out the seam without hurting anything!



twob4him said:


> Wow Lisa I just love it....you did a great job!!!  I am sure it will be a wonderful gift for your friend!
> I keep eyeing up the quilt kits on my favorite website (fatquartershop.com). They have these little ones (27 inches by 36" or so)...I thought it would make a good starting point. But what would you do with a mini quilt?????



Nope, we can never get too many pictures of your little cuties!!  I love "The Devon"  VERY fancy!  

That outfit is absolutely adorable!  I love the little crayons you put on it, the apple with her name, and the fabric is fantastic!  Great job!

You could use a mini quilt as a wall hanging!


----------



## sahm1000

I haven't commented in a while, just been to busy!  My parents are here to drive me nuts and see Lilly and then my in-laws come at the end of the week to do the same  !

I finished Claire's back to school dress but I am still working on Grace's.  I get real excited to do the first one and then my momentum kind of tapers when I get to the second one.  I need to get them done so I can concentrate on my Disney clothes for our upcoming trip. 

I finally got the cd with the pictures of our family from the photographer.  They turned out so well so I will post them in a little bit!  

Great work on everything I've seen lately!  It's all beautiful!


----------



## glorib

HeatherSue said:


> First of all, that's a really funny sentence!
> 
> Thanks for the info on the red fabric!



Oh my!  You can tell I didn't think that through before I typed it out!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

twob4him said:


> *The Devon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The back*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Twirling by the sunflower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And a final closeup! I take way too many pics! *



That is really cute. Seeing all of these really cute back to school outfits makes me wish that Jenna didn't have to wear uniforms. I am going to try to make her uniforms as cute as possible though.


----------



## billwendy

jham said:


> Yay!  I got my camera battery charged.  Here are some pictures from our big give meet we had today!  I just want to let you all know it was so great so see the kids in person and watch their reactions and see them playing with and looking at everything.  I wish you all could have the chance to experience it!  The kids were so sweet.  Karlyn is adorable.  She just got that little stuffed black doggie at her last trip to the hospital and she was so cute with it.  She was looking at all the pictures I took on my camera and was pointing out her doggie every time she saw him.  Bigdisgrandma and Bigdismom and the whole family were great.  My kids made themselves right at home  Good thing Denise is a grandma, she took it all in stride.  Oh, and she has an AMAZING Disney snowglobe collection!!! I'm SO jealous!
> 
> We had a little meltdown when Lily realized she didn't have any presents to open (she knows her birthday is coming up soon, I think she was confused) and Luke got a little upset when he realized that because he left the room HE DIDN'T GET TO HAND KARLYN HER PRESENT!!!    Goodness!  Okay, on with the pictures:
> 
> (Jayden was at a birthday party and Luke was in the other room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating cupcakes (Lily's face may be messy, but she kept her Tink outfit clean!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily and Karlyn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's more pictures (including twirling) on bigdisgrandma's PTR:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1868674&page=9



Wonderful! That was so cool of you guys to go over and drop things off - how cool was that!!


----------



## CampbellScot

jham said:


> Yay!  I got my camera battery charged.  Here are some pictures from our big give meet we had today!  I just want to let you all know it was so great so see the kids in person and watch their reactions and see them playing with and looking at everything.  I wish you all could have the chance to experience it!  The kids were so sweet.  Karlyn is adorable.  She just got that little stuffed black doggie at her last trip to the hospital and she was so cute with it.  She was looking at all the pictures I took on my camera and was pointing out her doggie every time she saw him.  Bigdisgrandma and Bigdismom and the whole family were great.  My kids made themselves right at home  Good thing Denise is a grandma, she took it all in stride.  Oh, and she has an AMAZING Disney snowglobe collection!!! I'm SO jealous!
> 
> We had a little meltdown when Lily realized she didn't have any presents to open (she knows her birthday is coming up soon, I think she was confused) and Luke got a little upset when he realized that because he left the room HE DIDN'T GET TO HAND KARLYN HER PRESENT!!!    Goodness!  Okay, on with the pictures:
> 
> (Jayden was at a birthday party and Luke was in the other room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating cupcakes (Lily's face may be messy, but she kept her Tink outfit clean!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily and Karlyn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's more pictures (including twirling) on bigdisgrandma's PTR:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1868674&page=9



I tried to make the pictures smaller and DANG IT ALL my computer will NOT cooperate! 

Wow!!! What wonderful gifts you gave that darling little girl!! She looked so precious in that dress!!! Lily, as usual, was just too scrumptious for words!!! Seth sure is turning into a little man isn't he? And Luke too...all your babies...man I'd brag non stop if they were mine! I'm classy that way! 



karamat said:


> I just read today that the girl who played Blossom now has a PhD in something like neuroscience... nothing like the child star stories you usually hear!!



I know right?! Danica McKellar (Winnie Cooper on The Wonder Years) is a Phd level Mathematics genius. She's written all kinds of papers on obscure formulas. She's also written a book for girls about how it's cool to like math! (girls are not encouraged in the areas of math and science the way boys are  must get in the way of baby making and house cleaning... RAR! GIRL POWER!!! )



HeatherSue said:


> I feel your pain!  My kids have been doing the same thing lately.
> 
> 
> That is SO sad! I think it's a myth that bettas like itty bitty tanks.  I had a betta in a 5 gallon tank once and he was as happy as can be.  He swam every inch of that tank!  He lived almost 3 years!!  They're friendly fish, too.  Really, they are!!



I can't IMAGINE that any living thing would enjoy 1 inch of footage to live in. It depresses ME just thinking about it! I'll bet your Beta was a happy boy with all that room. He was living in a Beta Mansion!!! 



mytwotinks said:


> There have been so many cool things posted lately!!!!!
> 
> I have a few things that are ready for pictures, but it seems that I can either make time to sew or time to post pictures, but never both!  I'll try to make time soon.
> 
> All of these beautiful applique'd things that have been posted have been making me want to get better at that.  I hate that I am too lazy and impatient to sit down for a couple of days and work on it.  I seem to have trouble turning tight corners.  Any tips from the pros!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Well, I just wanted to let you guys know that I will be gone for a few days.  I have been overwhelmed with kindness and concern for Riley, and I didn't want anyone to think that she had gotten sick or anything.
> 
> My sister is taking Drew for the week. (It's her turn!  I had her dd7 for a week a couple back and she owes me!!!!!)  So we are going to meet them at the lake to make the drop off.  Riley and I decided to stay for a few days while the cabin is empty and have some peace and quiet time.  We are going to read, and float in the lake and maybe take the seadoos out for some rides!  We are also going to do some back to school shopping at the outlet mall and maybe go to the waterslides one day.  I am really looking forward to it.  I haven't been able to let Riley get in the lake water this summer because it is just not a good mix with all of her infections, but she recently went on daily antibiotics that I am hoping will protect her from all of those nasty germs.
> 
> We may go by my mom and dad's at their lake on the way home so Riley can go tubing for the first and probably only time this summer.  It's been such a bummer not letting her do it, so we are really excited.  I know some of you often get to go fancy schmancy places like the beach or Disney or even the mountains, but when you live in the midwest, Hillbilly land is about the fanciest place you can get in just a couple of hours!  It is seriously the toothless capitol of the world.  But we love it!!!!



I hope y'all have a WONDERFUL time!!! Riley deserves some fun free of worrying about infections. It steals your childhood. I'm glad her mama is so smart!!! Have a blast!!! Wear Sunscreen!!! Keep your teeth!!


----------



## CampbellScot

twob4him said:


> Wow Lisa I just love it....you did a great job!!!  I am sure it will be a wonderful gift for your friend!
> I keep eyeing up the quilt kits on my favorite website (fatquartershop.com). They have these little ones (27 inches by 36" or so)...I thought it would make a good starting point. But what would you do with a mini quilt?????
> 
> 
> 
> I love it as it is but an applique would really make it cute too! Do you think you could seam rip it ok? Make sure you use stablizer. Best stuff I ever spent my money on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One month till I am officially back in school    I am really not ready yet but somehow by the end of the month I get around to it
> I bought some Debbie Mum back-to-school fabric. It was on sale  I combined a Simply Sweet top and Carla's stripwork skirt into one dress. I still have to make another one for my other DD. Oh and DD insisted on the Cindy tiara today so there you go
> 
> *The Megan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Devon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The back*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Twirling by the sunflower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And a final closeup! I take way too many pics! *



How totally ADORABLE is your little one?! LOVE LOVE LOVE the dress!! It's FABULOUS!!!


----------



## sahm1000

Here are the pictures of my babies when Lilly was 10 days old.  I had her take pictures of each of the girls individually since they all just had birthdays (Grace just turned 5 last Saturday and Claire turned 3 in June).  Sorry for so many pictures, get ready for photo overload!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

SAHM100-Those pictures are gorgeous. That is a beautiful family that you have.


----------



## CastleCreations

I hit the jackpot!! There is this lady at work, who hurt her knee falling in a grocery store. Since I'm in charge of the schedule, I had been giving her the "easy" assignment, she's an employee there..Anyway today, she wanted to thank me by giving me TONS!!! of movies on DVD. Some of them are still in the theater...like Handcock, and Nim's Island isn't even out yet.;.:confused, I'm not asking  but I'm happy to have them. I have had movies running while I'm sewing to pass the time. I may not get to watch them,   but at least I can listen to them...


----------



## glorib

sahm1000 said:


> Here are the pictures of my babies when Lilly was 10 days old.  I had her take pictures of each of the girls individually since they all just had birthdays (Grace just turned 5 last Saturday and Claire turned 3 in June).  Sorry for so many pictures, get ready for photo overload!



Beautiful photos and gorgeous family!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Piper

Here is my Big Give outfit for Sasha (NicoleDisneyFan)











I thought a reverse dot for the middle tier would be a little different...and the fringe looks a little like red dots. The big red button in the middle of the flower echos the red dots, too.

I hope she likes it and it fits. They said a 6x or 7, so I got a 7 shirt and measured a size 7 skirt at the store and used that as the length. Sorry I don't have a model, but I think my cat might object (and she's the only little one I have at home!!!

I will mail that and the family t-shirts for BigDisGramma on Monday.  I would show those, but I packed them for shipping before I thought to take a picture.


----------



## kimmylaj

so i have attempted some bows and so far i am terrible at, i'll keep trying though because they look so cute, i gave up on them for the afternoon and finished ryans pirate shirt. i told him he could pick a character and i would try to do it for him. so he picks captain jack sparrow. aaaaaargh.  after 10 attempts to get the hair and jawline right this is what ive got.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG]
maybe with some practice my stitches wont be so wobbly, or maybe i just need to be more patient


----------



## mommyof2princesses

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Anyway, here are a few photos of my finished one. I use all scraps that I had in my scrap bucket. I think I will do a couple of things different the next time I make it. Definitely use the paper piecing technique that is in the pattern. I tried it the other way and it turned out all wopperjawed or cattywhampus!  That ended up back in the scrap bucket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing it with the brim rolled up and looking silly with the hat inside out!



It came out adorable!  I really like that pattern.  I wonder if I can convince dh that I need yet another pattern!



luvinyou said:


> I am finished my Big Give #6 [Nicoledisneyfan] SeaWorld Custom for Victor.  At first I tried to wing the pants and made them about 3 sizes to small, so I used the sewsensible Tween boutique pant pattern, since it was the only one I had handy.



this came out really cool!  I love the shorts!



glorib said:


> Hey all!  Happy Friday!  I finally finished up Baby Jack Jack!  I don't have a model at the moment - she's asleep!
> 
> Here's the front -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sort of a case of LisaZoe's Snow White dress - thanks Lisa for the inspiration!
> 
> Tonight, I'm working on underwear!  Yes, underwear!  From this website: http://darnkat.wordpress.com/2008/07/23/check-it-out/
> 
> It's That*Darn*Kat's (of roundneck top fame) pattern and I just think they look so cute!  So, I caved and bought the pattern and am going to try it out tonight!



I LOVE that dress!  It is so cool!  It has to be one of my favorites!  All those ruffles!  so cool!  And I think it is neat to make undies.  You must post a pair when you are don!



mytwotinks said:


> The walking foot is awesome!  I don't use it as often as I should out of laziness, but it is so great for stretch knits.



My mom has it on her machine and she loves it!  She doesn't use it at much because she forgets it is there, but I got to use it a few weeks back and loved it!




LisaZoe said:


> Whew! I got the quilt done. I'm going to toss it in to wash & dry so the cotton batting does it's slight shrinking - I like to do that before giving the gift so it's not a shock.  Here it is before the wash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it more now that it's done but there are things I'd do differently if I did it again.
> 
> BTW - It's not as misshapen as it looks in the photo. LOL I can never get my quilts to come out perfectly but it's closer to a straight rectangle than it looks.



This is very pretty!  I don't know how to quilt and don't have any time to learn right now, you did a great job!



minnie2 said:


> I can't believe George and I waited on line at the Apple store for 2 hours yesterday for a darn Iphone!   Yup we are crazy!  I also can't believe how good the kids were the whole time.  George ahs been itching for one since the 1st one came out but he never made the jump because they were soooo$$$.  Then when they dropped the price he wanted it even more.   We both hated our razors and frankly even though I didn't really care aout having one( at 1st ) there was no way he was going to have this cool new phone when he barely uses his reg phone.: So we broke down and bought 2!  I am a convert I LOVE mine!
> 
> Does any one else get crazy when their sewing machine jams up.  It drives me nuts!  Am I the only one this happens too?  Maybe am I doing something wrong?



You didn't buy the imac to get your free ipod?  What were you thinking!  I think the iphone looks really cool and will be the phone of tomorrow, but for now I like my $30 for 2 months phone!

And I HATE when my machine jams.  It did this morning and I was ready to accidently through it off my table!



twob4him said:


> I bought some Debbie Mum back-to-school fabric. It was on sale  I combined a Simply Sweet top and Carla's stripwork skirt into one dress. I still have to make another one for my other DD. Oh and DD insisted on the Cindy tiara today so there you go
> 
> *The Megan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Devon*



Love it!  Very school like!  I do that alot, combine the stripwork jumper with the simply sweet dress.  they work so well together!



HeatherSue said:


> First of all, that's a really funny sentence!
> 
> ]



This is hysterical.  I need to share what one of the assistant managers said today.  We have a stand where they sell roasted nuts in the mall.  Today, she said.... "I love that guys nuts..."  Yeah, um perhaps not worded right!  



Piper said:


> Here is my Big Give outfit for Sasha (NicoleDisneyFan)



This came our really pretty.  I like the reverse minnie in the middle!

SAHM1000 Love those pics of your children.  They are beautiful!


----------



## ncmomof2

Well I decided to do the applique.  






SAHM1000 - I love the family photos!


----------



## billwendy

ncmomof2 said:


> Well I decided to do the applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \QUOTE]
> 
> It came out GREAT!~ Are you glad you did it?
> 
> Those family pictures are so special!


----------



## jessica52877

kimmylaj said:


> so i have attempted some bows and so far i am terrible at, i'll keep trying though because they look so cute, i gave up on them for the afternoon and finished ryans pirate shirt. i told him he could pick a character and i would try to do it for him. so he picks captain jack sparrow. aaaaaargh.  after 10 attempts to get the hair and jawline right this is what ive got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> maybe with some practice my stitches wont be so wobbly, or maybe i just need to be more patient



I could have never in a million years done Jack that good! He looks awesome and I am sure your son is thrilled with him. I thought the non straightness was just the jacket, upon further inspection, after reading, I can see a bit of fabric outside of it, but it just looks like his jacket! And his shoes were really straight which made me think even more it should be like that.


----------



## sheridee32

LisaZoe said:


> You can get the buttons to cover at most stores that carry fabric. They usually seem to be with the notions rather than with the buttons. They are very easy to do, basically you cute a circle of fabric the right size, put it over the button top so it wraps to the back and snap the back section of the button in place.
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't thought of finding apple fabric! Thanks for the suggestion. I did, though, consider trying to applique small apples on fabric to use for the buttons. I think I might try it since apples are fairly simple shapes so shouldn't be too hard to do small. (I think.)
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would fit sizes 4/5/6. I've tried it on my size 4 & 6 dress forms. It's got quite of flexibility in size - which seems to be the case with jumpers. I made the straps kind of long, too, so they can be adjusted if needed.



Lisa I love your shirt and short sets I had thought about doing that and you made me realize how great they would look, I had wanted to make dgd a Alice outfit for our breakfast at 1900 I got the fabric for the skirt but wasnt sure about the shirt I had a black tank top but wasnt sure about it but seeing yours made me realize it would be great


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kimmylaj said:


> so i have attempted some bows and so far i am terrible at, i'll keep trying though because they look so cute, i gave up on them for the afternoon and finished ryans pirate shirt. i told him he could pick a character and i would try to do it for him. so he picks captain jack sparrow. aaaaaargh. after 10 attempts to get the hair and jawline right this is what ive got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> maybe with some practice my stitches wont be so wobbly, or maybe i just need to be more patient


That's pretty cool. It's better than I would have been able to do.



ncmomof2 said:


> Well I decided to do the applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAHM1000 - I love the family photos!


That is so cute.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I am finally home from 4 hours of back to school shopping. I have been to 5 different stores and still don't have everything that is on Jenna's school list. My question is why does Wal-Mart not stock enough construction paper? Every year it's the same thing No construction paper at Wal-Mart. You would think that after not having enough the last three years they would think and order more than normal.  Ok Rant over. How is everybody else's back to school shopping going?


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Please help me. I am begging you. I made a long skirt tonight out of eyelet (for me). I am trying to make flowy etc. Here is what I did. I doubled the length around me. I sewed the lining to the eyelet. I folded over the top of the eyelet w/lining and sewed it to make a pocket for the elastic. I seamed up the back to connect the skirt. I put the elastic in and tried it on. Here is my reaction.
          
I look like a killer crazy bride. Seriously I look about 500lbs. Nothing against those that are 500lbs but I am not and I prefer to look my size. It is big enough. What can I do? I cannot make a typical circle skirt because of the eyelet design on the bottom. What will make this look less like an overstuffed bed comforter that has come to life? Thank you so much.

ETA_ SAHM those photos are gorgeous!


----------



## twob4him

Sahm - I just adore your family pics....what great lighting and the girls eyes just pop and how cool to capture that day in pics. Lilly is so adorable too....I hope you are getting enough rest...is she sleeping pretty well yet? Thanks for sharing!

Tinkabell - back to school supplies are my favorite part of August. I walk into Staples and go crazy over the pencils and highlighters and paper and all that stuff. Its all I can do to not overbuy. hehehehe. I hope you find what you are looking for. Where I live, I never do  

ncmomof2 - love the applique....it looks like its lived there the whole time...your dd is just so adorable!

Piper - I love the Minnie outfit and the colors!!! Wow she will love it!  

Thanks to everyone for your kind comments about the bts outfit for DD! It really helps to have such nice encouragement! Now I just have to make another one!


----------



## jessica52877

HELP! I need to PM Sohappy! Does anyone know an easier way then going through all these pages trying to find a post!

I really just have a big give question about what theme she decided to make for Dylan, so maybe someone can help me out. PLEASE!


----------



## luvinyou

If you go to your inbox and click on Send New Message (on the left hand side under the blue title private messaging), and you can just type in SoHappy in the Recipient Username box to send the PM


----------



## jessica52877

Thank you! You would have thought I would know how to do that!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Mouse House Mama said:


> Please help me. I am begging you. I made a long skirt tonight out of eyelet (for me). I am trying to make flowy etc. Here is what I did. I doubled the length around me. I sewed the lining to the eyelet. I folded over the top of the eyelet w/lining and sewed it to make a pocket for the elastic. I seamed up the back to connect the skirt. I put the elastic in and tried it on. Here is my reaction.
> 
> I look like a killer crazy bride. Seriously I look about 500lbs. Nothing against those that are 500lbs but I am not and I prefer to look my size. It is big enough. What can I do? I cannot make a typical circle skirt because of the eyelet design on the bottom. What will make this look less like an overstuffed bed comforter that has come to life? Thank you so much.
> 
> ETA_ SAHM those photos are gorgeous!


You might want to try to make a waistband for yourself and then gather all of the fabric onto that. It will slim down the top of the skirt and make it closer to what you are wanting. 

Kind of like on this skirt. The top has a pink waistband that is a little bigger than my daughter's waist. Then the bottom of the skirt was attached to that.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Thank you for your help. I really appreciate it. I am going to work on it more tomorrow. That outfit you made for your DD is gorgeous!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Some very impressive things today ladies and gent!!!  Sahm, love the pics of your family.  We still haven't take an family photo (unless you count the ones that the Photopass photographers take!).  

So my update for today is that I spent the last 12 hours scrapbooking and finished Ash's 2-3 year book!!!  I'm finally catching up!  I missed the Red Sox game but that's ok I guess!  Aisling returned home from StoryLane (MIL decided NOT to dress her in the custom that I sent...seriously, this woman was not made to parent girls) because she thought that a tshirt and jean shorts was more appropriate!  HUH????  No, the homemade princess dress is more appropriate!  Oh well!  

Aisling's headaches continue.  Luckily, her little buddy's mom is a Dr (and went to Storyland with her) and she believes that's its not a virus but allergy/sinus problems so she suggested that I continue to give her the Benedryl Allergy Sinus.  I'm so worried that this poor kid is going to get headaches in Florida (seems to be very "outside" related).   So long story short...why would the DisBoutiquers care about this?  Well, because I have a question that relates...that's why!  Does anyone think that one of those super fun bucket hats might help?  I'm thinking about trying my hand at one (clearly it's late and I'm not thinking clearly!)  My DH's grandmother (who lives next door) and is from the South and OF COURSE, is FULL of home remedies/wives tales (seriously the woman has lived here for 50 plus years but suddenly has a Southern accent when she needs to impart wisdom) says that the headaches are caused by not wearing a hat (something about the sun beating into her head!).  Is there any truth to this?  Cuz if it will work...I'm going to try it.  Hate to keep pumping my kid full of meds.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Some very impressive things today ladies and gent!!! Sahm, love the pics of your family. We still haven't take an family photo (unless you count the ones that the Photopass photographers take!).
> 
> So my update for today is that I spent the last 12 hours scrapbooking and finished Ash's 2-3 year book!!! I'm finally catching up! I missed the Red Sox game but that's ok I guess! Aisling returned home from StoryLane (MIL decided NOT to dress her in the custom that I sent...seriously, this woman was not made to parent girls) because she thought that a tshirt and jean shorts was more appropriate! HUH???? No, the homemade princess dress is more appropriate! Oh well!
> 
> Aisling's headaches continue. Luckily, her little buddy's mom is a Dr (and went to Storyland with her) and she believes that's its not a virus but allergy/sinus problems so she suggested that I continue to give her the Benedryl Allergy Sinus. I'm so worried that this poor kid is going to get headaches in Florida (seems to be very "outside" related). So long story short...why would the DisBoutiquers care about this? Well, because I have a question that relates...that's why! Does anyone think that one of those super fun bucket hats might help? I'm thinking about trying my hand at one (clearly it's late and I'm not thinking clearly!) My DH's grandmother (who lives next door) and is from the South and OF COURSE, is FULL of home remedies/wives tales (seriously the woman has lived here for 50 plus years but suddenly has a Southern accent when she needs to impart wisdom) says that the headaches are caused by not wearing a hat (something about the sun beating into her head!). Is there any truth to this? Cuz if it will work...I'm going to try it. Hate to keep pumping my kid full of meds.


I'm from the south and I have never heard this. It might be that she has seasonal allergies. She might do well on a medication like Nasonex. Jenna took that for awhile and she didn't have anymore headaches or sinus problems.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> I'm from the south and I have never heard this. It might be that she has seasonal allergies. She might do well on a medication like Nasonex. Jenna took that for awhile and she didn't have anymore headaches or sinus problems.



Ya, I think most people in the South haven't heard of half of the stuff this woman comes up with  BUT it's always good for a laugh...and sometimes she is right!

She does have season allergies like everyone else is my family.  Issue is that August in NE is not usually a "bad" season (like Spring) so I'm wondering why the constant headaches BUT this had been a really weird summer weather-wise so who knows.  Poor kid.  I just wish her Pedi would take it a little more seriously than saying it's a "virus" when clearly it isn't.  Viruses don't cause headaches that last a month!

Thanks Crystal for listening to my whining!!!


----------



## princessmom29

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Some very impressive things today ladies and gent!!!  Sahm, love the pics of your family.  We still haven't take an family photo (unless you count the ones that the Photopass photographers take!).
> 
> So my update for today is that I spent the last 12 hours scrapbooking and finished Ash's 2-3 year book!!!  I'm finally catching up!  I missed the Red Sox game but that's ok I guess!  Aisling returned home from StoryLane (MIL decided NOT to dress her in the custom that I sent...seriously, this woman was not made to parent girls) because she thought that a tshirt and jean shorts was more appropriate!  HUH????  No, the homemade princess dress is more appropriate!  Oh well!
> 
> Aisling's headaches continue.  Luckily, her little buddy's mom is a Dr (and went to Storyland with her) and she believes that's its not a virus but allergy/sinus problems so she suggested that I continue to give her the Benedryl Allergy Sinus.  I'm so worried that this poor kid is going to get headaches in Florida (seems to be very "outside" related).   So long story short...why would the DisBoutiquers care about this?  Well, because I have a question that relates...that's why!  Does anyone think that one of those super fun bucket hats might help?  I'm thinking about trying my hand at one (clearly it's late and I'm not thinking clearly!)  My DH's grandmother (who lives next door) and is from the South and OF COURSE, is FULL of home remedies/wives tales (seriously the woman has lived here for 50 plus years but suddenly has a Southern accent when she needs to impart wisdom) says that the headaches are caused by not wearing a hat (something about the sun beating into her head!).  Is there any truth to this?  Cuz if it will work...I'm going to try it.  Hate to keep pumping my kid full of meds.



I live in the south and have sinus issues and i can get pretty bad headaches from squinting in the sun if i already have sinus things going on. If you think the sun might be a triger  i would try some sunglasses. Once my mom  figured it out they helped me, and now i don't spend any substantial amount of time in the sun without them.


----------



## MouseTriper

lovesdumbo said:


> I would add a hemmed skirt.  I think the bodice would be too straight.  Good luck!


 


jham said:


> Hey Beth, I've made this pattern a bajillion times in all sorts of ways.  For a plain peasant top you just want to lengthen it, but I would angle it out and make it a little a-line so it's not too snug.  If you do the hemmed skirt you get a really cute empire waist baby-doll style top.  (like Lily's Cinderella zuma outfit that I'm too lazy to go find a picture of)


 


LisaZoe said:


> You can definitely just extend the length to get a nice peasant top to wear under jumpers. I like to have mine flare just a little so I tapper the side seam out from the underarm to the hem. I'd say an inch or two on each side would be plenty.
> 
> I also like to add a ruffle at the hem so it can be worn with pants on it's own. Here's an example of a peasant top I made to be worn under a dress and with just pants (I didn't use the CarlaC pattern but it would work the same, I'm sure.)


 


teresajoy said:


> I know you've already been answered, but I wanted to add my opinion that yes, you can just lengthen it, but it's better if you flare it out a bit! It is my very favorite pattern EVER!


 


snubie said:


> I do exactly as Jeanne stated and it comes out great.  I also shirr the sleeves rather than insert an elastic casing.


 


annacp said:


> I've made it without the hemmed skirt part several times. I used a full width of material in the total length that I wanted. Of course the first one was too short and I had to add a ruffle, so you may want to err on the longer side because you can always trim it down later. Run a seam to make the width of fabric into a tube, then press the fabric so that the seam is down the middle back. Now you align the armhole pieces with the side and draw on the neck curve. I had to extend that part I believe because the pattern uses a narrower piece at the top, but it's easy to just sketch along the curve once you have both armholes drawn on.
> 
> It is fine on my size 6, not chubby DD, but YMMV.
> 
> Here's an (oddly cropped) photo of one of the tops:



THANK EVERYONE FOR THE HELP.  I really appreciate all of you and I love the pictures too.  I am going to work on my very first peasant top this next week.  Wish me luck...hahahahaha.


----------



## disneymommieof2

The party was great and we even surprised them!! They honestly had NO idea until this afternoon!! I can't believe we surprised them!! We had a great time but my feet HURT so BAD!!! And I am SO Tired!! Good Night!!


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> Oh no you are not alone. Mine jams up and I think that I am going to lose my mind if it doesn't start cooperating. Also get scared that it is broken when it jams up too.


Good i am so glad I am not alone!  




twob4him said:


> One month till I am officially back in school    I am really not ready yet but somehow by the end of the month I get around to it
> I bought some Debbie Mum back-to-school fabric. It was on sale  I combined a Simply Sweet top and Carla's stripwork skirt into one dress. I still have to make another one for my other DD. Oh and DD insisted on the Cindy tiara today so there you go
> 
> *Twirling by the sunflower*


So cute!  You all are making me think I need to get started on Nik's school outfit! 
 I am incredibly jealous of your sunflower!  they are my favorite flower in the world.  Kyle gave me one he planted in school fo rmothers day so we clear a nice sunny spot to plant it along with a few more becaus eI always wanted a bunch of sunflowers.  Hif grew to about 2 feet and the others sprouted really good  smaller but not as big as Kyle's.  Then this darn squirl or some other annoying animal literally ripped it out of the ground ad broke it in half!    I was so sad because Kyle was so excited to give it to me and I loved it.  Yeah you can see I am still heartbroken about my little sunflower...  Any tips  on growing them for next yr?



HeatherSue said:


> So, are you saying it's nicer than my free tracfone?


Um yeah!    Seriously this is actually the 1st non free or really cheap phone I have had.  I have always wanted a PDA especially when school starts for all the activities and stuff and George was getting one and there was no way he was going to have this cool phone and I would be stuck with a piece of junk!   



CastleCreations said:


> I hit the jackpot!! There is this lady at work, who hurt her knee falling in a grocery store. Since I'm in charge of the schedule, I had been giving her the "easy" assignment, she's an employee there..Anyway today, she wanted to thank me by giving me TONS!!! of movies on DVD. Some of them are still in the theater...like Handcock, and Nim's Island isn't even out yet.;.:confused, I'm not asking  but I'm happy to have them. I have had movies running while I'm sewing to pass the time. I may not get to watch them,   but at least I can listen to them...


Very cool!



Piper said:


> Here is my Big Give outfit for Sasha (NicoleDisneyFan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a reverse dot for the middle tier would be a little different...and the fringe looks a little like red dots. The big red button in the middle of the flower echos the red dots, too.
> 
> I hope she likes it and it fits. They said a 6x or 7, so I got a 7 shirt and measured a size 7 skirt at the store and used that as the length. Sorry I don't have a model, but I think my cat might object (and she's the only little one I have at home!!!
> 
> I will mail that and the family t-shirts for BigDisGramma on Monday.  I would show those, but I packed them for shipping before I thought to take a picture.


It came out great she will love it!  The contrasting was a great idea.



kimmylaj said:


> so i have attempted some bows and so far i am terrible at, i'll keep trying though because they look so cute, i gave up on them for the afternoon and finished ryans pirate shirt. i told him he could pick a character and i would try to do it for him. so he picks captain jack sparrow. aaaaaargh.  after 10 attempts to get the hair and jawline right this is what ive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> maybe with some practice my stitches wont be so wobbly, or maybe i just need to be more patient


I think it came out great!  IMO f some one is THAT close to see any imperfections they seriously need to step away from your kid 



ncmomof2 said:


> Well I decided to do the applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAHM1000 - I love the family photos!


Looks great!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I am finally home from 4 hours of back to school shopping. I have been to 5 different stores and still don't have everything that is on Jenna's school list. My question is why does Wal-Mart not stock enough construction paper? Every year it's the same thing No construction paper at Wal-Mart. You would think that after not having enough the last three years they would think and order more than normal. Ok Rant over. How is everybody else's back to school shopping going?


We started a little.  Yesterday Kyle got his Mickey backpack at the disney store.  We tried to get Nik her Hannah Montana one but it wasn't on sale there so I need to order it on line.  I also got them their folders...  


Mouse House Mama said:


> Please help me. I am begging you. I made a long skirt tonight out of eyelet (for me). I am trying to make flowy etc. Here is what I did. I doubled the length around me. I sewed the lining to the eyelet. I folded over the top of the eyelet w/lining and sewed it to make a pocket for the elastic. I seamed up the back to connect the skirt. I put the elastic in and tried it on. Here is my reaction.
> I look like a killer crazy bride. Seriously I look about 500lbs. Nothing against those that are 500lbs but I am not and I prefer to look my size. It is big enough. What can I do? I cannot make a typical circle skirt because of the eyelet design on the bottom. What will make this look less like an overstuffed bed comforter that has come to life? Thank you so much.
> 
> ETA_ SAHM those photos are gorgeous!


 I think some one already suggested maybe making an area more fitted to your waist then add the flowing part of it.  You do realize now that you told us you are making this once it is done you have to show us and of course do the twirl factor in it! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Some very impressive things today ladies and gent!!!  Sahm, love the pics of your family.  We still haven't take an family photo (unless you count the ones that the Photopass photographers take!).
> 
> So my update for today is that I spent the last 12 hours scrapbooking and finished Ash's 2-3 year book!!!  I'm finally catching up!  I missed the Red Sox game but that's ok I guess!  Aisling returned home from StoryLane (MIL decided NOT to dress her in the custom that I sent...seriously, this woman was not made to parent girls) because she thought that a tshirt and jean shorts was more appropriate!  HUH????  No, the homemade princess dress is more appropriate!  Oh well!
> 
> Aisling's headaches continue.  Luckily, her little buddy's mom is a Dr (and went to Storyland with her) and she believes that's its not a virus but allergy/sinus problems so she suggested that I continue to give her the Benedryl Allergy Sinus.  I'm so worried that this poor kid is going to get headaches in Florida (seems to be very "outside" related).   So long story short...why would the DisBoutiquers care about this?  Well, because I have a question that relates...that's why!  Does anyone think that one of those super fun bucket hats might help?  I'm thinking about trying my hand at one (clearly it's late and I'm not thinking clearly!)  My DH's grandmother (who lives next door) and is from the South and OF COURSE, is FULL of home remedies/wives tales (seriously the woman has lived here for 50 plus years but suddenly has a Southern accent when she needs to impart wisdom) says that the headaches are caused by not wearing a hat (something about the sun beating into her head!).  Is there any truth to this?  Cuz if it will work...I'm going to try it.  Hate to keep pumping my kid full of meds.


Yeah on catching up with the scrap book!  As for the headaches I would take her to the allergist .  Nikki was getting those a lot at the beginning of the seaon and her ped (whom I adore ad is a HUGE Disney fan! ) gave her some Rhino cort and with in a day or two she was so much batter!  Both kids take clairitin and Nik gets a squirt of Rhino cort and it really really helps.  The reason I say allergist is because you mentioned your ped isn't cooperating. though your ped should be able to at least give you a sample supply of it to see if it works.  

 The hat and sunglasses may help but if it is sinuses you would just be masking the problem and not really helping.  Though a cute hat and cute sunglasses are always important!  

I finished a purse I made for my mom last night and it came out ok.  I am bummed with the top stitching on the back of it.  I really don't think there is much I can do to fix it because the fabric ended up being so think I broke 2 needles!  So I told my mom I will send it to her and if she wants I can remake it... I will post a picture of it later.


----------



## minnie2

Look who I ran into last night!!!!!!!!!!!! 




You know you are a Disney fan when you practically crop your kids out of the picture to make sure you get the Mouse!   




They brought a few friends!








Kyle was so happy to see Pluto  when he was with other kids he just kept rubbing his ear and trying to huge him.  I of course tried getting him away so the other families for have time with him but he just said to me' Mommy I am just trying to show him some love'  Seriously how can I fight with that logic!  I apologized to the other families.  They were fine about it.





  These were taken at a Doorway to Dreams event  We went to the showing for members.  IT was so much fun.  Of course George kept saying ' you will conform', 'let the brain washing begin' or 'don't drink the coolaide!'   He had fun but he likes to be a pain in the neck!  He was even saying it made him want to add more points and we haven't even taken our 1st vacation as DVC members yet  So my guess is with in the next few yrs we will be adding points 

Every one was so nice as you can see in the pictures Nikki had her pins on well a few CM's came up and looked at them and then told her she needed more so they just handed them to her.  One gave Kyle one but he didn't have his pins with him because I haven't gotten a lanyard for him.

 It was REALLY cool hearing one of the curators of AKLV talk about all the new animals.  

I was also VERY prod because so many people kept asking where Kyle got his outfit and both kids kept saying Mommy made it and then they said they wanted one too.  I am sure they were being polite but I felt realy good   Unfortunately not as many people got that Nik's was Hannah Montanta but you can bet she told them!  That's my girl!  

 Any way sorry to interrupt your regularly scheduled sewing but I thought you guys might enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Twins+2more

Hey everyone.  I wanted to share my BIG GIVE story.  

I was asking about who is elgible for the big give before we stated only MAW is going to happen and a couple of people offered to give to my daughter.  One I have become very good freinds with because our daughters have similar delays, diagnosis.  The other has blessed us and also became a friend of the entire family.   This person is CATHY.  TWOB4HIM is so great to my daughter.  We are blessed to have received not ONE but TWO awsome outifts complete with custom bottle cap necklaces (compliments of her daughter) that Chianna loves.  She also sent a mickey mouse purse, minnie figurine, princess and mickey stickers, and s princess stationary set.   Of course my daughter was on cloud 9.  She gathered all her goodies and took them to her room and hid them from her sisters.  LOL!  

Anyway, I wanted to personally thank Cathy for her kindness and show all of you what a wonderful job her and her daughter did on these sets.  My daughters favorite is the Ariel set.  But I am especially fond of the Cinderella set, because you see, Chianna has fine motor delays that don[t allow her to do the finer things with her fingers (such as buttoning) but with these cool (perfectly colored for cinderella) buttons Chianna can button her own dress.  What an accomplishment!

Chianna Striking a pose





I don't know why but she thought models have their hands out (too much americas top model i guess)





had to try to get a photo of the twirll





and the signature DIS pose....LOL!





Here is her ariel bottlecap necklace





This is her Cinderella outfit  





Had to strike another of her favorite poses





ANOTHER bottlecap necklace - How lucky are we!





And I wanted you to see the back.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Some very impressive things today ladies and gent!!!  Sahm, love the pics of your family.  We still haven't take an family photo (unless you count the ones that the Photopass photographers take!).
> 
> So my update for today is that I spent the last 12 hours scrapbooking and finished Ash's 2-3 year book!!!  I'm finally catching up!  I missed the Red Sox game but that's ok I guess!  Aisling returned home from StoryLane (MIL decided NOT to dress her in the custom that I sent...seriously, this woman was not made to parent girls) because she thought that a tshirt and jean shorts was more appropriate!  HUH????  No, the homemade princess dress is more appropriate!  Oh well!
> 
> Aisling's headaches continue.  Luckily, her little buddy's mom is a Dr (and went to Storyland with her) and she believes that's its not a virus but allergy/sinus problems so she suggested that I continue to give her the Benedryl Allergy Sinus.  I'm so worried that this poor kid is going to get headaches in Florida (seems to be very "outside" related).   So long story short...why would the DisBoutiquers care about this?  Well, because I have a question that relates...that's why!  Does anyone think that one of those super fun bucket hats might help?  I'm thinking about trying my hand at one (clearly it's late and I'm not thinking clearly!)  My DH's grandmother (who lives next door) and is from the South and OF COURSE, is FULL of home remedies/wives tales (seriously the woman has lived here for 50 plus years but suddenly has a Southern accent when she needs to impart wisdom) says that the headaches are caused by not wearing a hat (something about the sun beating into her head!).  Is there any truth to this?  Cuz if it will work...I'm going to try it.  Hate to keep pumping my kid full of meds.



I have terrible sinus and allergies. I was just at the Dr. becuase this round (I usually get bronchitis wth it) I was having dizzy spells and motion sickness. She said that I should cover my ears when it's windy out. Like a hat, or my hair down. I would like to be able to wear a hat when it's bright out, sometimes when the sun beats down, I get headaches from it. But I have so much hair, that when I wear a hat, I get heat exhaustion. Now I wear one of those grandma visors to keep the sun from my eyes. 

When I go to FL I am prepared, about half way through the week, I start to get all those lovely allergy symptoms. And have been known to come home with laryngitis all from sinus. So now I start taking my meds before I leave, Singular and Nasocort. I still get symptoms, but it's not as bad. Oh yeah, loads of those little packets of tissues. 



Twins+2more said:


> Hey everyone.  I wanted to share my BIG GIVE story.
> 
> I was asking about who is elgible for the big give before we stated only MAW is going to happen and a couple of people offered to give to my daughter.  One I have become very good freinds with because our daughters have similar delays, diagnosis.  The other has blessed us and also became a friend of the entire family.   This person is CATHY.  TWOB4HIM is so great to my daughter.  We are blessed to have received not ONE but TWO awsome outifts complete with custom bottle cap necklaces (compliments of her daughter) that Chianna loves.  She also sent a mickey mouse purse, minnie figurine, princess and mickey stickers, and s princess stationary set.   Of course my daughter was on cloud 9.  She gathered all her goodies and took them to her room and hid them from her sisters.  LOL!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to personally thank Cathy for her kindness and show all of you what a wonderful job her and her daughter did on these sets.  My daughters favorite is the Ariel set.  But I am especially fond of the Cinderella set, because you see, Chianna has fine motor delays that don[t allow her to do the finer things with her fingers (such as buttoning) but with these cool (perfectly colored for cinderella) buttons Chianna can button her own dress.  What an accomplishment!
> 
> Chianna Striking a pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why but she thought models have their hands out (too much americas top model i guess)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to try to get a photo of the twirll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the signature DIS pose....LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her ariel bottlecap necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her Cinderella outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to strike another of her favorite poses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER bottlecap necklace - How lucky are we!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wanted you to see the back.



Your daughter is stunning!! Both of those dresses and necklaces are gorgeous.  I love the look on her face. Kirsta thinks she needs to do Model poses also.


----------



## cerberus

Twins+2more said:


> Here is her ariel bottlecap necklace



How cute see looks! I so want a bottle cap necklace now...those are just adorable!!!


----------



## minnie2

Twins+2more said:


> Hey everyone.  I wanted to share my BIG GIVE story.
> 
> I was asking about who is elgible for the big give before we stated only MAW is going to happen and a couple of people offered to give to my daughter.  One I have become very good freinds with because our daughters have similar delays, diagnosis.  The other has blessed us and also became a friend of the entire family.   This person is CATHY.  TWOB4HIM is so great to my daughter.  We are blessed to have received not ONE but TWO awsome outifts complete with custom bottle cap necklaces (compliments of her daughter) that Chianna loves.  She also sent a mickey mouse purse, minnie figurine, princess and mickey stickers, and s princess stationary set.   Of course my daughter was on cloud 9.  She gathered all her goodies and took them to her room and hid them from her sisters.  LOL!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to personally thank Cathy for her kindness and show all of you what a wonderful job her and her daughter did on these sets.  My daughters favorite is the Ariel set.  But I am especially fond of the Cinderella set, because you see, Chianna has fine motor delays that don[t allow her to do the finer things with her fingers (such as buttoning) but with these cool (perfectly colored for cinderella) buttons Chianna can button her own dress.  What an accomplishment!
> 
> Chianna Striking a pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why but she thought models have their hands out (too much americas top model i guess)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to try to get a photo of the twirll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the signature DIS pose....LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her ariel bottlecap necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her Cinderella outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to strike another of her favorite poses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER bottlecap necklace - How lucky are we!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wanted you to see the back.


Your little girl is so cute!  The outfits look beautiful on her.


----------



## CampbellScot

Piper said:


> Here is my Big Give outfit for Sasha (NicoleDisneyFan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a reverse dot for the middle tier would be a little different...and the fringe looks a little like red dots. The big red button in the middle of the flower echos the red dots, too.
> 
> I hope she likes it and it fits. They said a 6x or 7, so I got a 7 shirt and measured a size 7 skirt at the store and used that as the length. Sorry I don't have a model, but I think my cat might object (and she's the only little one I have at home!!!
> 
> I will mail that and the family t-shirts for BigDisGramma on Monday.  I would show those, but I packed them for shipping before I thought to take a picture.



I LOVE that skirt!!! It's lovely!! I love the reverse dot tier!!! 



kimmylaj said:


> so i have attempted some bows and so far i am terrible at, i'll keep trying though because they look so cute, i gave up on them for the afternoon and finished ryans pirate shirt. i told him he could pick a character and i would try to do it for him. so he picks captain jack sparrow. aaaaaargh.  after 10 attempts to get the hair and jawline right this is what ive got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> maybe with some practice my stitches wont be so wobbly, or maybe i just need to be more patient



Looks good!!!



ncmomof2 said:


> Well I decided to do the applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAHM1000 - I love the family photos!



PERFECTION!!!! It looks FABULOUS!! Finished off the dress perfectly!!!



Twins+2more said:


> Chianna Striking a pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her Cinderella outfit



SUCH a gorgeous girl!!! Truly!! The outfits are wonderful!!! Cathy ROCKS my SOCKS OFF!!!!


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Your outfits look great ladies!  
I have to figure out how to post pictures. I am going to fix my skirt outfit hopefully today. I also made 2 pairs of WallE shorts for the boys and a princess dress for one DD. It was that material with the stretchy stuff on top? I'm not sure what it is called. I plan on making more stuff today. I am so inspired by all the pretty stuff on this thread!


----------



## Stephres

minnie2 said:


> HUM my Joann's must stink because I looked there the other day  Maybe a little closer to school they will have them.



I was there yesterday and they do indeed have cheer stuff (but it is a super sized JoAnn's). Do you want me to snap a few pictures for you?



SallyfromDE said:


> I'd wear it! A hat would be cool. Aren't they reversable? If they think it's too busy, they could flip it over. If you are worried about busy, you should see the shirt and skirt I made the kids! For the shirt, I pretty much made my own fabric. I patched squares of scraps together to come up with patchwork.



I didn't get to the hat, but I would love to see your kids' patchwork outfits! Aren't they addicting?



HeatherSue said:


> Just because I know you have all been sitting in anxious anticipation (yes, that is dripping with sarcasm)...
> 
> I UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT- AGAIN!
> 
> In this, installment number 30, I meet another Disboutiquer- Krispy!! Where are you, Krispy?  I haven't seen you lately?



Oops, I read it and I don't think I have commented on it. Great installment!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks!  And see I knew I liked Megan.  Jimmie is my boy all the way!!!!  She could relish in the fact that my DH bought me a Championship ring for 2006 and a necklace for 2007.  Okay...this may be where I need to admit, I worked for Lowe's the past 18 years...anybody want to guess where DH works?  I met him there! DH met Jimmie and Chad this last year out in Vegas.   Not fair!
> 
> BTW...i'll probably have to have me a shirt too!  Gotta make the boys' next.



Very cool! DH's favorites are Jeff Gordan and Jimmie Johnson but Megan likes Jimmie all the way! I can't wait to see all of you in your shirts!



lovesdumbo said:


>



Very cute! I love how you slipped the flowers in there.



Tinka_Belle said:


>



Aw, it is gorgeous! Maybe after you have some time away you will forget how much of pain it is to make and think about how cute it is and realize you need to make another one (just like childbirth, right?).  



LisaZoe said:


>



Just beautiful! And your Snow White looks so pensive: not a normal look for her (I always considered her a bit of an air-head). I hope you find the buttons you are looking for.



HeatherSue said:


> I LOVE it Steph!!!  That turned out SO cute!! Morgan is going to look so cute in it!  I think you should have done some "signature" poses for us!



Jacob is not the world's best photographer, and that was the only picture that didn't include his finger!  



jham said:


> Steph, I can't remember quoting you, but I LOVE your patchwork shorts set!  I would totally wear that!



Thank you!



Clutterbug said:


> That is awesome Stephanie!  She is going to love it!



Thanks: I hope so!



Clutterbug said:


>



Megan had a playdate over and she walked by while I was looking at these and fell in love with the skirts! She informed me she loves Eeyore, so I'd better go look for that fabric. So we all agree over here you did a fabulous job!


----------



## Stephres

Tinka_Belle said:


> Megan's hair is cute short. Jenna's hair is about that same length. She got it cut when she went with my grandma.



I knew Jenna and Megan would make great friends! I think they both look fabulous with their shorter haircuts!



Clutterbug said:


> I LOVE Megan's hair! that style is darling on her.  My Megan has a pink beta too.  Her name is Pinky, very original, huh? LOL!
> 
> I made Megan one pair of the patchwork shorts and I think it was all the topstitching that did me in.   I love the look, though.



On they way home Megan told me that she already had two stuffed animals named Pinky so she supposed she would have to think of a new name!  

I love the look too. I was thinking it would be cute to make Megan and me matching ones, but the thought of sewing more squares made me 



LisaZoe said:


> That style is so cute on her! Is she enjoying the feel of it swaying on her shoulders? I remember how after a hair cut I'd walk with more of a swing to my step so I could feel my hair move.



She loves it! She keeps flouncing it around!



HeatherSue said:


> She looks absolutely adorable with that haircut!!! I love it!! She just looks too cute!  Very pretty fish!  Why is the bamboo stick there? Does it help aerate the tank or something?  We had our Betta in little 2.5 gallon tank with a filter and a heater and stuff. So, I've never seen the bamboo.
> Tessa LOVED her betta!
> RIP Favorite



Aww, poor Favorite. The lady at Petsmart told me that the bamboo helps the fish get oxygen from the water. I think it would have looked better in a tall skinnier bowl. Maybe I should get a couple more so it looks like they are in there on purpose!



kafitty said:


> i was crusing the interwebs and saw this website, i don't know if it's in the bookmarks or not, but when i saw it i immediately thought of the disboutiquers, hahah, so i thought i'd post it.
> burdastyle.com/
> kinda like YCMT, but not, lol.



I haven't seen that site: thank you! 



lovesdumbo said:


> Love the hair cut-so cute!



Thanks!



CampbellScot said:


> Megan looks even more like a Mini-Steph with her new haircut!! So darling! She sure is growing up!!
> 
> hmmm...short of cutting the bamboo off to fit the bowl and/or taking it out, I'm not sure what else you could do with it...it's kind of artsy looking though!!
> 
> I had a roommate in college that had beta fish. She kept them in these impossibly tiny plastic square things. I think they got depressed b/c their fins fell off...it was ick...then they died. Poor betas...
> 
> I'm sure that Sunny will live a MUCH better life!!!
> 
> ps-I LOVE that top Megan is wearing!!! So incredibly darling!!!



She doesn't look more grown up: she just looks cuter (can you tell I am in denial). I about had a fit when she tried to explain to me she didn't need the stepstool in the bathroom anymore. She can reach to brush her teeth on her own!  

Sunny seems very happy. Whenever anyone comes in to the room he swims right up to them. My dad said he's begging for food, but I prefer to think that he is friendly!

That was the first top I made to go with the disney store pettiskirt, but it didn't match. It happens to match some shorts she has, so I didn't have to chuck it!



jham said:


> Megan looks so cute with her haircut!
> 
> I just got back from an IN PERSONBig Give drop off!  I got to meet Bigdisgrandma, Bigdismom, and the family.  Those 3 kids are adorable!  I have pictures, but my camera battery has to charge up before I can get them off so I'll post them later tonight!



Thank you!

Just looked at the pictures from the big give drop off! It looks like the kids had fun at the minnie outfit is just perfect!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>



They have some nerve continuing to grow like that! You did a great job on the hat: it looks great!



luvinyou said:


> Megan looks so cute with her new haircut.  I think it makes her look older, too.



Nooooooooo!  Thanks!  



jham said:


>



I am thinking I need to make some more doll clothes. That looks so cute! I love the ribbon belt.



luvinyou said:


>



So cute! Looks perfect for Sea World: you did a great job.



glorib said:


>



Wow, that is awesome! I too love the red swirly fabric and the ruffles going down the back are perfect! Really great appliqué: can't wait to see it on.

How are the undies coming?



kimmylaj said:


> definitely.  i think it is perfect for an 11 year old.  i just went shopping with my nieces 11 and 13 for our disney trip and they each got quite a few patchwork shorts. and okay i got myself at patchwork skort for the trip



Good for you: I was thinking I need patchwork shorts myself!



CampbellScot said:


> I remember when hats with the brim rolled up in front were THE thing...very Blossom...oh my gosh does anyone remember that show?! I was sooo little when it was on but I remember Blossom's hats and her overall shorts!



Man, you are just a babe aren't you?  



mytwotinks said:


> My sister is taking Drew for the week. (It's her turn!  I had her dd7 for a week a couple back and she owes me!!!!!)  So we are going to meet them at the lake to make the drop off.  Riley and I decided to stay for a few days while the cabin is empty and have some peace and quiet time.  We are going to read, and float in the lake and maybe take the seadoos out for some rides!  We are also going to do some back to school shopping at the outlet mall and maybe go to the waterslides one day.  I am really looking forward to it.  I haven't been able to let Riley get in the lake water this summer because it is just not a good mix with all of her infections, but she recently went on daily antibiotics that I am hoping will protect her from all of those nasty germs.



I hope you and Riley have a great time!



LisaZoe said:


>



My mom is finishing her first (and she says most likely last) quilt. I guess you need a boatload of patience. Yours looks great and it is nice and colorful!



twob4him said:


>



I love that Debbie Mumm fabric: I bought some for Megan too. Devon looks so cute doing the Megan and of course the tiara goes perfectly with it. I can't believe school is just around the corner!


----------



## HeatherSue

sahm1000 said:


>


WOW!!! Those are some fantastic pictures, Benita!  You have such a beautiful family!  



Piper said:


>


That is SO cute!  I love the pom pom trim at the hem!  



kimmylaj said:


>


I am VERY impressed! That is a very complicated design!  It's especially hard to do small designs like that.  So, GREAT job!!  Your little guy is just SO cute, too!



mommyof2princesses said:


> This is hysterical.  I need to share what one of the assistant managers said today.  We have a stand where they sell roasted nuts in the mall.  Today, she said.... "I love that guys nuts..."  Yeah, um perhaps not worded right!


  Oh my gosh, that's so funny!  



ncmomof2 said:


>


That really completes the outfit.  I'm glad you decided to put it on there!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I am finally home from 4 hours of back to school shopping. I have been to 5 different stores and still don't have everything that is on Jenna's school list. My question is why does Wal-Mart not stock enough construction paper? Every year it's the same thing No construction paper at Wal-Mart. You would think that after not having enough the last three years they would think and order more than normal.  Ok Rant over. How is everybody else's back to school shopping going?


I guess I'm done with Tessa's school shopping.  The only thing they said she'd need is a backpack and a name tag.  I'm wondering if they'll be sending another supplies list.  I just hope they don't wait until school starts and then give us a list.  I want to get in on the good sales if I need to!

I got her 2 backpacks (Hannah Montana and Hello Kitty) for $1.30/each!!!  Meijer was running a sale for 40% off backpacks.  Plus, if you spent $10 in Kellogs, Keebler, and Eggo products, you got another $10 off.  The Kellogg's products were on sale, too.  So, I got great deals all around! I guess I should have mentioned this when the sale was still going huh? 



Mouse House Mama said:


> Please help me. I am begging you. I made a long skirt tonight out of eyelet (for me). I am trying to make flowy etc. Here is what I did. I doubled the length around me. I sewed the lining to the eyelet. I folded over the top of the eyelet w/lining and sewed it to make a pocket for the elastic. I seamed up the back to connect the skirt. I put the elastic in and tried it on. Here is my reaction.!


Is there any way you could make it more of an a-line style.  There are some good tutuorials in the boomarks for that style.  They tend to be more flattering than something that gathers at the waist. 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> the headaches are caused by not wearing a hat (something about the sun beating into her head!).  Is there any truth to this?  Cuz if it will work...I'm going to try it.  Hate to keep pumping my kid full of meds.


I get headaches from the sun if I don't wear sunglasses (from squinting), so I would think there is some truth in that!



disneymommieof2 said:


> The party was great and we even surprised them!! They honestly had NO idea until this afternoon!! I can't believe we surprised them!! We had a great time but my feet HURT so BAD!!! And I am SO Tired!! Good Night!!


Yay!  I'm glad you were able to pull it off!!



minnie2 said:


> I think it came out great!  IMO f some one is THAT close to see any imperfections they seriously need to step away from your kid


So true!! 



minnie2 said:


>


How cool!!! The kids look so cute with the characters.  I love George's comments.  He sounds so much like Henry!



Twins+2more said:


>


I think that is one of my all-time favorite Ariel outfits!!!  I LOVE IT!! Wow!!!  The Cinderella dress is really cute, too.  
Your daughter is GORGEOUS!!!

CATHY- YOU ARE WONDERFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephres

sahm1000 said:


>



Those are beautiful pictures! What a gorgeous family you have.



kimmylaj said:


>



Look how cute he is! I think you did a great job on your Jack. Looks fine to me!  



ncmomof2 said:


>



Perfect! I would have been afraid to rip it back open but it really looks great!



disneymommieof2 said:


> The party was great and we even surprised them!! They honestly had NO idea until this afternoon!! I can't believe we surprised them!! We had a great time but my feet HURT so BAD!!! And I am SO Tired!! Good Night!!



Glad you had a great time and they were surprised! Hope you got some rest.



minnie2 said:


>



Cute! I love when the kids tell people proudly, mom made it! 



Twins+2more said:


>



How sweet of Cathy! The outfits and accessories look great and your daughter looks beautiful in them. She has the most beautiful smile.


----------



## LisaZoe

Stephres said:


> Just beautiful! And your Snow White looks so pensive: not a normal look for her (I always considered her a bit of an air-head). I hope you find the buttons you are looking for.



Well, I decided to try doing tiny appliquéd apples to use for the covered buttons. Here's my test button:










I only had one button set in that size so I just did this one to try it. I'm glad it's only a test because I realized the thread ends from my knots show through the yellow fabric. I need to get some buttons today so I can make the final ones to use - and then the dress is finally done!!!  



Twins+2more said:


> Anyway, I wanted to personally thank Cathy for her kindness and show all of you what a wonderful job her and her daughter did on these sets.
> 
> and the signature DIS pose....LOL!



Your daughter is beautiful. What a wonderful surprise from Cathy! She did a great job.


----------



## CastleCreations

I posted a picture of this outfit, before it was done...a long time ago.. Anyway, I finally took a photo of Ireland in it today...and she wanted me to tell you all that she got her hair cut...6 inches. Ouch! I was not expectng that, when you ask for just a trim...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Stephres said:


> Aw, it is gorgeous! Maybe after you have some time away you will forget how much of pain it is to make and think about how cute it is and realize you need to make another one (just like childbirth, right?).


You do realize Jenna is an only child right??   And I agree Jenna and Megan would be great playmates.



CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of this outfit, before it was done...a long time ago.. Anyway, I finally took a photo of Ireland in it today...and she wanted me to tell you all that she got her hair cut...6 inches. Ouch! I was not expectng that, when you ask for just a trim...


That turned out really cute.

Twins+2more-Chianna looks so pretty in her new outfits and she looks happy too.


----------



## twob4him

minnie2 said:


> So cute!  You all are making me think I need to get started on Nik's school outfit!
> I am incredibly jealous of your sunflower!  they are my favorite flower in the world.  Kyle gave me one he planted in school fo rmothers day so we clear a nice sunny spot to plant it along with a few more becaus eI always wanted a bunch of sunflowers.  Hif grew to about 2 feet and the others sprouted really good  smaller but not as big as Kyle's.  Then this darn squirl or some other annoying animal literally ripped it out of the ground ad broke it in half!   I was so sad because Kyle was so excited to give it to me and I loved it.  Yeah you can see I am still heartbroken about my little sunflower...  Any tips  on growing them for next yr?


Awwww so sorry about your sunflower and that darn squirrel  Actually that is a sunflower from last year....my DH planted it (I think its from Burpe) and this year it just came up! I was really lax this year and never planted anything else in the garden...now its all weeds beside the poor sunflower  



Twins+2more said:


> Hey everyone.  I wanted to share my BIG GIVE story.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to personally thank Cathy for her kindness and show all of you what a wonderful job her and her daughter did on these sets.  My daughters favorite is the Ariel set.  But I am especially fond of the Cinderella set, because you see, Chianna has fine motor delays that don[t allow her to do the finer things with her fingers (such as buttoning) but with these cool (perfectly colored for cinderella) buttons Chianna can button her own dress.  What an accomplishment!
> 
> Chianna Striking a pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why but she thought models have their hands out (too much americas top model i guess)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to try to get a photo of the twirll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the signature DIS pose....LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her ariel bottlecap necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her Cinderella outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to strike another of her favorite poses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER bottlecap necklace - How lucky are we!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wanted you to see the back.




            Yaaaaa!!!! Chianna looks just beautiful in her new outfits!!!! You are all so very welcome and it was such fun to make!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its so cool to see her in the necklaces too and I am glad she can button it all by herself!!! I hope she enjoys them on your trip to Disney!  



> CastleCreations said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a picture of this outfit, before it was done...a long time ago..: Anyway, I finally took a photo of Ireland in it today...and she wanted me to tell you all that she got her hair cut...6 inches. Ouch! I was not expectng that, when you ask for just a trim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! Such soft colors in the skirt too! Is that your Disney skirt underneath? I bought two for the girls and they've only worn them once to church. I really need to make a top to go with it.
> I am getting the girls haircut tomorrow. I am afraid to get DD3's cut for that exact reason....they might cut off all of her baby curls.  I keep putting it off and now her hair is practically down to her behind. Its so hard to keep up with. It gets knots easily etc. I laughed during Teresa's trip report when she mentioned giving Lydia a 10 minute warning before brushing her hair. I have to do the same thing! So do you like Ireland hair this length? Is it easier? It still looks very long and pretty!
Click to expand...


----------



## CastleCreations

twob4him said:


> Awwww so sorry about your sunflower and that darn squirrel  Actually that is a sunflower from last year....my DH planted it (I think its from Burpe) and this year it just came up! I was really lax this year and never planted anything else in the garden...now its all weeds beside the poor sunflower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! Such soft colors in the skirt too! Is that your Disney skirt underneath? I bought two for the girls and they've only worn them once to church. I really need to make a top to go with it.
> I am getting the girls haircut tomorrow. I am afraid to get DD3's cut for that exact reason....they might cut off all of her baby curls.  I keep putting it off and now her hair is practically down to her behind. Its so hard to keep up with. It gets knots easily etc. I laughed during Teresa's trip report when she mentioned giving Lydia a 10 minute warning before brushing her hair. I have to do the same thing! So do you like Ireland hair this length? Is it easier? It still looks very long and pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the length, but it makes her look too grown up. It's a mess in the photos, but when it's "done" it's really pretty...
Click to expand...


----------



## CastleCreations

I decided that the girls will be a bride and groom for Halloween. They don't go trick-or-treating, but will be going to MNNSHP. After seeing a photo on eeek bay, the girls wanted to be corpse brides...eeeek  What happened to my sweet little girls. Well anyway in the photo was a boy and girl. One was the bride and the other the groom, it was really cute. So the girls are fighting over who will wear the dress. I wound up buying the tux...it looked too hard to make, with the bow tie, and all...
The only difference is, on Halloween, Ireland will have grey skin, hair, and carry a grey bouquet....














The dress is made from grey satin, tulle and silver lame'. I decided to shirr a panel in the back instead of putting in a zipper. I don't do zippers... 
The skirt part, is a seperate skirt and made of three layers of satin, with tulle strips. I tacked the skirt to the top, but it does have an elastic waist and can be 2 pieces if need be. Just the weight of the skirt was a bit much...and was not staying up well on it's own. Ireland loves it and was trying hard to be scary...she did wind up scaring the dog...LOL


----------



## Stephres

LisaZoe said:


>



Only you would do little tiny appliquéd apples! Too bad they are just so adorable: now you have to make another one! Seriously, they look perfect to me.



CastleCreations said:


>



Oh wow, that is gorgeous. Is that the disney store petti underneath? It looks great! And Ireland looks great with her new short do (looks pretty long to me)!



Tinka_Belle said:


> You do realize Jenna is an only child right??   And I agree Jenna and Megan would be great playmates.



Um, I didn't think of that. I just was typing and realized it sounded like I was talking about childbirth. I guess that is your first and last patchwork skirt!


----------



## CastleCreations

Stephres said:


> Only you would do little tiny appliquéd apples! Too bad they are just so adorable: now you have to make another one! Seriously, they look perfect to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, that is gorgeous. Is that the disney store petti underneath? It looks great! And Ireland looks great with her new short do (looks pretty long to me)!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I didn't think of that. I just was typing and realized it sounded like I was talking about childbirth. I guess that is your first and last patchwork skirt!



Yes, that's her's , well her sister's, Disney petti...her's was too long for the skirt...


----------



## LisaZoe

CastleCreations said:


> I decided that the girls will be a bride and groom for Halloween. They don't go trick-or-treating, but will be going to MNNSHP. After seeing a photo on eeek bay, the girls wanted to be corpse brides...eeeek  What happened to my sweet little girls. Well anyway in the photo was a boy and girl. One was the bride and the other the groom, it was really cute. So the girls are fighting over who will wear the dress. I wound up buying the tux...it looked too hard to make, with the bow tie, and all...
> The only difference is, on Halloween, Ireland will have grey skin, hair, and carry a grey bouquet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is made from grey satin, tulle and silver lame'. I decided to shirr a panel in the back instead of putting in a zipper. I don't do zippers...
> The skirt part, is a seperate skirt and made of three layers of satin, with tulle strips. I tacked the skirt to the top, but it does have an elastic waist and can be 2 pieces if need be. Just the weight of the skirt was a bit much...and was not staying up well on it's own. Ireland loves it and was trying hard to be scary...she did wind up scaring the dog...LOL



How fun! It's tough when our little girls decide they want to scary and not pretty for Halloween.  Zoe did that one year when she was a witch but luckily she was back to pretty costumes the next.  

I love your idea of doing the shirred panel in back. I don't like doing zippers either so I've tried buttons and lacing. Shirring would be so much better, though. Zoe loves to dress up all year so her costumes usually get lots of use. Unfortunately, she's outgrown some too quickly because I made them fairly fitted. I think I'll try a shirred panel this year.


----------



## CampbellScot

Stephres said:


> Man, you are just a babe aren't you?



 

 



CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of this outfit, before it was done...a long time ago.. Anyway, I finally took a photo of Ireland in it today...and she wanted me to tell you all that she got her hair cut...6 inches. Ouch! I was not expectng that, when you ask for just a trim...



I absolutely LOVE this. It's so flippin creative! Ireland looks fabulous as usual!



CastleCreations said:


> I decided that the girls will be a bride and groom for Halloween. They don't go trick-or-treating, but will be going to MNNSHP. After seeing a photo on eeek bay, the girls wanted to be corpse brides...eeeek  What happened to my sweet little girls. Well anyway in the photo was a boy and girl. One was the bride and the other the groom, it was really cute. So the girls are fighting over who will wear the dress. I wound up buying the tux...it looked too hard to make, with the bow tie, and all...
> The only difference is, on Halloween, Ireland will have grey skin, hair, and carry a grey bouquet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is made from grey satin, tulle and silver lame'. I decided to shirr a panel in the back instead of putting in a zipper. I don't do zippers...
> The skirt part, is a seperate skirt and made of three layers of satin, with tulle strips. I tacked the skirt to the top, but it does have an elastic waist and can be 2 pieces if need be. Just the weight of the skirt was a bit much...and was not staying up well on it's own. Ireland loves it and was trying hard to be scary...she did wind up scaring the dog...LOL



Okay seriously...this make up job is so well done that I thought Ireland was wearing a MASK. It FREAKED me out.

which appears to be the POINT!!!

wait...IS she wearing a mask?! 

good job!!!


----------



## CastleCreations

CampbellScot said:


> I absolutely LOVE this. It's so flippin creative! Ireland looks fabulous as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay seriously...this make up job is so well done that I thought Ireland was wearing a MASK. It FREAKED me out.
> 
> which appears to be the POINT!!!
> 
> wait...IS she wearing a mask?!
> 
> good job!!!



haha...no mask....just dark grey eye shadow on my good makeup brushes. The lips,eyes and forehead I did with a q-tip. LOL, it took all of 3 seconds...


----------



## NaeNae

Hi, I've been lurking for ever and posting under my DD's name GoofyG.

I'm finally on here, yeah!  

My DD and her kids and my DH and I go to Disney World together.  My DD comes up with the ideas for the clothes, and I get the privilege of sewing for her 3 kiddos!


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


> Well, I decided to try doing tiny appliquéd apples to use for the covered buttons. Here's my test button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one button set in that size so I just did this one to try it. I'm glad it's only a test because I realized the thread ends from my knots show through the yellow fabric. I need to get some buttons today so I can make the final ones to use - and then the dress is finally done!!!



I love the apple button. I never would have noticed the threads if you hadn't pointed it out. As it is, I still had to squint. I think they look fine. 



CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of this outfit, before it was done...a long time ago.. Anyway, I finally took a photo of Ireland in it today...and she wanted me to tell you all that she got her hair cut...6 inches. Ouch! I was not expectng that, when you ask for just a trim...



 



CastleCreations said:


> I decided that the girls will be a bride and groom for Halloween. They don't go trick-or-treating, but will be going to MNNSHP. After seeing a photo on eeek bay, the girls wanted to be corpse brides...eeeek  What happened to my sweet little girls. Well anyway in the photo was a boy and girl. One was the bride and the other the groom, it was really cute. So the girls are fighting over who will wear the dress. I wound up buying the tux...it looked too hard to make, with the bow tie, and all...
> The only difference is, on Halloween, Ireland will have grey skin, hair, and carry a grey bouquet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is made from grey satin, tulle and silver lame'. I decided to shirr a panel in the back instead of putting in a zipper. I don't do zippers...
> The skirt part, is a seperate skirt and made of three layers of satin, with tulle strips. I tacked the skirt to the top, but it does have an elastic waist and can be 2 pieces if need be. Just the weight of the skirt was a bit much...and was not staying up well on it's own. Ireland loves it and was trying hard to be scary...she did wind up scaring the dog...LOL



The dress looks great. I never would have thought to do the shirring on the back. That is a great idea, especially if you plan on using the dress more then once or as play clothes. Her makeup looks great. I thought it was an old woman!


----------



## SallyfromDE

NaeNae said:


> Hi, I've been lurking for ever and posting under my DD's name GoofyG.
> 
> I'm finally on here, yeah!
> 
> My DD and her kids and my DH and I go to Disney World together.  My DD comes up with the ideas for the clothes, and I get the privilage of sewing for her 3 kiddos!



Glad to see you Nae. Going to show us some pictures? I'm always ready for more ideas.


----------



## LisaZoe

SallyfromDE said:


> I love the apple button. I never would have noticed the threads if you hadn't pointed it out. As it is, I still had to squint. I think they look fine.





Stephres said:


> Only you would do little tiny appliquéd apples! Too bad they are just so adorable: now you have to make another one! Seriously, they look perfect to me.



Thanks! I was pleased with how this one came out. It was actually pretty quick to do so I don't mind doing it over to hide the thread. I love adding the little details like this so I'll probably add similar appliquéd buttons on sets in the future. I was thinking how cute it would be to have a "glass" slipper for Cinderella, a rose for Belle or Aurora, etc. Too bad I don't "do" bows or I could make buttons to use for the centers.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I came across this dress someone made on YahooGroups for the FarbenMix patterns. I thought it was adorable with the Ariel fabric. Since it's been "cased" alot lately  I thought someone else might like to see it. I did crop the head out so no one could see the child.


----------



## Stephres

CastleCreations said:


>



I loved the shirred panel: genius! That is some scary make up!



NaeNae said:


> Hi, I've been lurking for ever and posting under my DD's name GoofyG.
> 
> I'm finally on here, yeah!
> 
> My DD and her kids and my DH and I go to Disney World together.  My DD comes up with the ideas for the clothes, and I get the privilege of sewing for her 3 kiddos!



I posted for a year under my husband's name until I was brave enough to get my own. So welcome back!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Twins+2more said:


> Chianna Striking a pose



So great!!



CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of this outfit, before it was done...a long time ago.. Anyway, I finally took a photo of Ireland in it today...and she wanted me to tell you all that she got her hair cut...6 inches. Ouch! I was not expectng that, when you ask for just a trim...



Gorgeous!



CastleCreations said:


>



Ok that makeup scared the youknowwhat out of me!!! She looks like something from the Haunted Mansion!!!



NaeNae said:


> Hi, I've been lurking for ever and posting under my DD's name GoofyG.
> 
> I'm finally on here, yeah!
> 
> My DD and her kids and my DH and I go to Disney World together.  My DD comes up with the ideas for the clothes, and I get the privilege of sewing for her 3 kiddos!



 under your new name


----------



## jham

LisaZoe said:


>



I love it!  Very cool fabric combos (no surprise coming from you!)



twob4him said:


>



So cute!



sahm1000 said:


> Here are the pictures of my babies when Lilly was 10 days old.  I had her take pictures of each of the girls individually since they all just had birthdays (Grace just turned 5 last Saturday and Claire turned 3 in June).  Sorry for so many pictures, get ready for photo overload!



Thanks for sharing the pictures!  I love this one the best. 



Piper said:


> Here is my Big Give outfit for Sasha (NicoleDisneyFan)



I love it!  I just got some of that "reverse Minnie Dot" I love how you used it!



ncmomof2 said:


> Well I decided to do the applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAHM1000 - I love the family photos!



It turned out great!  I like it even better now!




Twins+2more said:


> Hey everyone.  I wanted to share my BIG GIVE story.
> Chianna Striking a pose



Chianna is gorgeous!  And I love both outfits, but the Ariel?  Great job Cathy!!!



LisaZoe said:


> Well, I decided to try doing tiny appliquéd apples to use for the covered buttons. Here's my test button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one button set in that size so I just did this one to try it. I'm glad it's only a test because I realized the thread ends from my knots show through the yellow fabric. I need to get some buttons today so I can make the final ones to use - and then the dress is finally done!!!
> Your daughter is beautiful. What a wonderful surprise from Cathy! She did a great job.



You know I'm already in love with this dress, but those buttons are amazing!  I can't believe how much they add to the outfit.  Your attention to detail is amazing!  



CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of this outfit, before it was done...a long time ago.. Anyway, I finally took a photo of Ireland in it today...and she wanted me to tell you all that she got her hair cut...6 inches. Ouch! I was not expectng that, when you ask for just a trim...



That looks great!  And I love Ireland's haircut.  However, that is the reason, whenever I get Luke's hair cut, I hover inches away ready to smack the scissors out of her hand if she even looks like she is going to do more than just a little trim!   


I'm back from a nice relaxing night away with DH.  We had fun and he even let me do a little shopping at the outlets in Park City, but sadly no new bag at the Coach outlet.  They had some cute stuff and some great deals.  I thought of you Miss Cammie.  In fact I said to myself, if it were Jay and Miss Cammie's 17th wedding anniversary, I'm sure she would be getting a cute new Coach bag!  (I may have even said it aloud to DH  )


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> Well, I decided to try doing tiny appliquéd apples to use for the covered buttons. Here's my test button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one button set in that size so I just did this one to try it. I'm glad it's only a test because I realized the thread ends from my knots show through the yellow fabric. I need to get some buttons today so I can make the final ones to use - and then the dress is finally done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter is beautiful. What a wonderful surprise from Cathy! She did a great job.



Lisa, I think this is darling, and a very nice "finishing" touch!

Elisa, I lost my multi quote, but think the stepsisters turned out great.  Poor Ireland does not look like her beautiful self as the corpse bride


----------



## Clutterbug

luvinyou said:


>


That fabric is awesome - super outfit!




glorib said:


>



That is SOOO cute!  Who couldn't love Jack Jack and look at those yummy ruffles!!  



jham said:


>



What fun to get to meet your Big Give family!!  Great pictures and super cute kiddos!!


----------



## disneymomof1

Ok ladies,  I did it.  After faithfully reading this thread for a year, I bought a sewing machine today !!!  I am so excited to get started, I have never touched a sewing machine so while reading the manual I am a little intimidated.  I am sure it will take me a while to learn all the bells and whistles.  I got the machine, it's a Brother and is a special edition Project Runway model for $130.00.  I bought some clearance fabric and will practice on that.  We are going to  MVMCP in December and my goal is to make matching outfits for DD and DNiece.  I bought some Mickey and Cinderella appliques yesterday and plan on finishing off some plain shirts with the appliques and other trimmings.  

I am so excited to get started, of course DH has already said don't try to make any matching shirts for him because I would be wasting my time.  He is such a party pooper.  Oh well back to the manual, you know I bought fabric, good scissors but what did I forget to buy,    Thread!!!   So back to the store tomorrow after work so I can play around with the machine a little bit tomorrow night.


----------



## Clutterbug

twob4him said:


>



Both the dress and your DD are just beautiful!!  



sahm1000 said:


> Here are the pictures of my babies when Lilly was 10 days old.  I had her take pictures of each of the girls individually since they all just had birthdays (Grace just turned 5 last Saturday and Claire turned 3 in June).  Sorry for so many pictures, get ready for photo overload!



All of those are so pretty.  I think this one is my favorite, but it's so hard to choose.  You have a beautiful family and Lilly is just precious.



Piper said:


>




That's really cute.  I like the daisy on the top



kimmylaj said:


> got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I think you did an amazing job on such an intricate design.  Looks great!




ncmomof2 said:


>



Excellent job on the applique - it is just the right touch to the outfit.


----------



## teresajoy

kafitty said:


> hi everyone!   i lurk here a lot, i love all the stuff y'all make!
> 
> i was crusing the interwebs and saw this website, i don't know if it's in the bookmarks or not, but when i saw it i immediately thought of the disboutiquers, hahah, so i thought i'd post it.
> burdastyle.com/
> kinda like YCMT, but not, lol.



I have that site in the bookmarks, but I can't always keep up with all the great stuff they post on there! I made Corey's tie from a pattern on there. It's a great site, and most of the patterns are free!!! Gotta love that! 



CampbellScot said:


> I had a roommate in college that had beta fish. She kept them in these impossibly tiny plastic square things. I think they got depressed b/c their fins fell off...it was ick...then they died. Poor betas...:


That is terrible!!!Corey would be furious to hear that! We had a betta for about two years, he lived in his own 4 gallon tank with filter, heater, etc.. I don't know that Corey ever named him though. He gets really angry to hear about someone keeping Betas in tiny tanks! 



Twins+2more said:


> Hey, has anyone heard from Linnette lately?  I've noticed she hasn't graced us with her presence.  I hope everything is okay, and she is just sewing away as usual.


I PMed her last week, but I didnt' hear anything back. I'm worried about her too! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>


Aww, Tom she looks so precious! Great job!!! 
Seeing these pictures made me all sad though! It was just last year that you were making her first day of Kindergarten outfit, and now look at her! She looks so much older! 



luvinyou said:


> I am finished my Big Give #6 [Nicoledisneyfan] SeaWorld Custom for Victor.  At first I tried to wing the pants and made them about 3 sizes to small, so I used the sewsensible Tween boutique pant pattern, since it was the only one I had handy.


Great job! 



glorib said:


> Hey all!  Happy Friday!  I finally finished up Baby Jack Jack!  I don't have a model at the moment - she's asleep!
> 
> Here's the front -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back -


Lori, this is fantastic!!!!!!!!! I love it!!! That red swirly fabric is wonderful!!! I just love ruffles in the back, I guess that's why so many of Lydia's outfits have them! 


CampbellScot said:


> FABULOUS as usual!!! So cute!!! I remember when hats with the brim rolled up in front were THE thing...very Blossom...oh my gosh does anyone remember that show?! I was sooo little when it was on but I remember Blossom's hats and her overall shorts!



Seriously young lady, do we have to come over there and smack you upside the head! Blossom was JUST on, recently, I know, I remember! It couldn't have been that long ago! I think Brian and I were allready married when it was on. Of course, we ARE celebrating our 20th anniversary on Wednesday! 



jham said:


>


That is so cool Jeanne!!! How special that you got to deliver things personally! Thank you for sharing the pictures! 


mytwotinks said:


> We may go by my mom and dad's at their lake on the way home so Riley can go tubing for the first and probably only time this summer.  It's been such a bummer not letting her do it, so we are really excited.  I know some of you often get to go fancy schmancy places like the beach or Disney or even the mountains, but when you live in the midwest, Hillbilly land is about the fanciest place you can get in just a couple of hours!  It is seriously the toothless capitol of the world.  But we love it!!!!


I hope you and Riley and Drew and your sister all have fun!!!! 


LisaZoe said:


> Whew! I got the quilt done. I'm going to toss it in to wash & dry so the cotton batting does it's slight shrinking - I like to do that before giving the gift so it's not a shock. Here it is before the wash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it more now that it's done but there are things I'd do differently if I did it again.
> 
> BTW - It's not as misshapen as it looks in the photo. LOL I can never get my quilts to come out perfectly but it's closer to a straight rectangle than it looks.


That looks fantastic Lisa!!!! WOW!! 

I made a quilt for my parents once. It was not easy! 




twob4him said:


> *The Devon*


You can NEVER have too many pictures!!!!! 

I love this!!! Those fabrics are fantastic!!! It is making me sad though! I don't like the thought of school starting so soon!!! 

WHY OH WHY did  they have to have all day every day kindergarten when my baby is startging school??? WHYYYYYYYYYYY????  

(Only Heather knows that I'm not just being overlydramatic to be funny!)




sahm1000 said:


> Here are the pictures of my babies when Lilly was 10 days old.  I had her take pictures of each of the girls individually since they all just had birthdays (Grace just turned 5 last Saturday and Claire turned 3 in June).  Sorry for so many pictures, get ready for photo overload!


Benita!What a gorgeous family!!! You are just stunning! 





Piper said:


> Here is my Big Give outfit for Sasha (NicoleDisneyFan)


That looks fantastic!!! I love it! 



kimmylaj said:


> so i have attempted some bows and so far i am terrible at, i'll keep trying though because they look so cute, i gave up on them for the afternoon and finished ryans pirate shirt. i told him he could pick a character and i would try to do it for him. so he picks captain jack sparrow. aaaaaargh.  after 10 attempts to get the hair and jawline right this is what ive got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Wow! great job!!! That looks REALLY complicated!!!  Your son is TOO cute!



ncmomof2 said:


> Well I decided to do the applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAHM1000 - I love the family photos!


It was cute before, but now it's perfect! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Does anyone think that one of those super fun bucket hats might help?  I'm thinking about trying my hand at one (clearly it's late and I'm not thinking clearly!)  My DH's grandmother (who lives next door) and is from the South and OF COURSE, is FULL of home remedies/wives tales (seriously the woman has lived here for 50 plus years but suddenly has a Southern accent when she needs to impart wisdom) says that the headaches are caused by not wearing a hat (something about the sun beating into her head!).  Is there any truth to this?  Cuz if it will work...I'm going to try it.  Hate to keep pumping my kid full of meds.


My headaches are worse if the sun is in my eyes, so I think she might have a point. But, if I have a headache already, a hat is unbearable to wear. And they will sometimes give me a headache. Maybe a nice lightweight straw hat would be a good idea and definetely some sunglasses. 



minnie2 said:


> Look who I ran into last night!!!!!!!!!!!!



COOL!!!! That looks like so much fun!!! 



Twins+2more said:


> Chianna Striking a pose


WOW!!! Those are fabulous!!! The Ariel is my very favorite!! It is so bright and colorfull, it's just perfect!! I love the little things hanging down! Great job Cathy!!! 


Stephres said:


> I knew Jenna and Megan would make great friends! I think they both look fabulous with their shorter haircuts!
> She doesn't look more grown up: she just looks cuter (can you tell I am in denial).


Arminda's haircut is about that length now too. I cut it a few days ago. Megan looks adorable like that.  Not older, just even more irresistably adorable!  Lydia briefly mentioned me cutting her hair shorter, but I refused to hear her! I did layer it a bit though, so that her curls have more bounce.  



CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of this outfit, before it was done...a long time ago.. Anyway, I finally took a photo of Ireland in it today...and she wanted me to tell you all that she got her hair cut...6 inches. Ouch! I was not expectng that, when you ask for just a trim...


That turned out so cute!!! And, Ireland's hair looks great! Lydia was asking about her today! She asked if she was ok, because she remembered she fell off her bike and got hurt. So, I told her I'd ask. Elisa, how's Ireland doing? 



twob4him said:


> [ I laughed during Teresa's trip report when she mentioned giving Lydia a 10 minute warning before brushing her hair. I have to do the same thing! So do you like Ireland hair this length? Is it easier? It still looks very long and pretty![/COLOR][/SIZE]



It is a problem! I only wish I had been exagerating! 





CastleCreations said:


> I


The dress is actually very pretty! But, Ireland's makup seriously scares me!!! 

I was just looking through some of my paterns for one of the Big Gives, and was wondering how one of them might look with shirring in the back instead of a zipper. I though it might make the fit a bit more flexible. I love the way this one turned out, so I might just try it! It's funny you posted that today though! 



NaeNae said:


> Hi, I've been lurking for ever and posting under my DD's name GoofyG.
> 
> I'm finally on here, yeah!
> 
> My DD and her kids and my DH and I go to Disney World together.  My DD comes up with the ideas for the clothes, and I get the privilege of sewing for her 3 kiddos!


Kathy! It's about time!  



Stephres said:


> I posted for a year under my husband's name until I was brave enough to get my own. So welcome back!


So, what's Tom's username?



jham said:


> I'm back from a nice relaxing night away with DH.  We had fun and he even let me do a little shopping at the outlets in Park City, but sadly no new bag at the Coach outlet.  They had some cute stuff and some great deals.  I thought of you Miss Cammie.  In fact I said to myself, if it were Jay and Miss Cammie's 17th wedding anniversary, I'm sure she would be getting a cute new Coach bag!  (I may have even said it aloud to DH  )


Hey, did I miss your anniversary??? When was it??? Happy Anniversary Jeanne!


----------



## Clutterbug

Thank you to everyone who complimented my Big Give outfits.  The Eeyore fabric is from WalMart.  It's one of the seersucker prints.  I think my WalMart still has some if anyone wants me to check.





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ya, I think most people in the South haven't heard of half of the stuff this woman comes up with  BUT it's always good for a laugh...and sometimes she is right!
> 
> She does have season allergies like everyone else is my family.  Issue is that August in NE is not usually a "bad" season (like Spring) so I'm wondering why the constant headaches BUT this had been a really weird summer weather-wise so who knows.  Poor kid.  I just wish her Pedi would take it a little more seriously than saying it's a "virus" when clearly it isn't.  Viruses don't cause headaches that last a month!
> 
> Thanks Crystal for listening to my whining!!!



I'm sorry that she's still feeling badly.  I wouldn't be surprised if it's allergy/sinus.  I've heard od a lot of people suffering odd symptoms this year due to the wet crazy weather we've had.  I hope you get some answers soon.




disneymommieof2 said:


> The party was great and we even surprised them!! They honestly had NO idea until this afternoon!! I can't believe we surprised them!! We had a great time but my feet HURT so BAD!!! And I am SO Tired!! Good Night!!



Hurray for the surprise!  That's always so much fun.  I hope you got rested up today.



minnie2 said:


>



Cool!  Sounds like a good time!




Twins+2more said:


>



She is beautiful Michelle.   And that Ariel outfit is just stunning on her!  Cathy did a fantastic job choosing those colors and prints.



LisaZoe said:


> Well, I decided to try doing tiny appliquéd apples to use for the covered buttons. Here's my test button:



Lisa, you are so clever!  I love the buttons and the top is amazing!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

WOW - great outfits - they are all so incredibly CUTE!!!!!! 

Does anyone know if you can get wiggly eyes for clothing? I used the crabby fabric from joann's and made a crab shirt to match, but before i stich the eyes, i was wondering if there were wiggly eyes that you could glue on that would last in the wash???

Im psyched - someone on the Disigns board asked me to make them a name design with Walle and they liked it!!! That has never happened to me before!!! If anyone wants a name design, just let me know, I'd be happy to give it a try for ya!!!!

thanks, wendy


----------



## Clutterbug

disneymomof1 said:


> Ok ladies,  I did it.  After faithfully reading this thread for a year, I bought a sewing machine today !!!  I am so excited to get started, I have never touched a sewing machine so while reading the manual I am a little intimidated.  I am sure it will take me a while to learn all the bells and whistles.  I got the machine, it's a Brother and is a special edition Project Runway model for $130.00.  I bought some clearance fabric and will practice on that.  We are going to  MVMCP in December and my goal is to make matching outfits for DD and DNiece.  I bought some Mickey and Cinderella appliques yesterday and plan on finishing off some plain shirts with the appliques and other trimmings.
> 
> I am so excited to get started, of course DH has already said don't try to make any matching shirts for him because I would be wasting my time.  He is such a party pooper.  Oh well back to the manual, you know I bought fabric, good scissors but what did I forget to buy,    Thread!!!   So back to the store tomorrow after work so I can play around with the machine a little bit tomorrow night.



Woo Hoo!!   You are going to be showing off all your great creations very soon!  I can't wait to see what you make!



teresajoy said:


> Arminda's haircut is about that length now too. I cut it a few days ago. Megan looks adorable like that.  Not older, just even more irresistably adorable!  Lydia briefly mentioned me cutting her hair shorter, but I refused to hear her! I did layer it a bit though, so that her curls have more bounce.



I bet she looks so different!! You are going to have to post some pictures!  Megan has always preferred her hair shorter and I like to think that she looks younger right after a haircut.


----------



## t-beri

disneymomof1 said:


> Ok ladies,  I did it.  After faithfully reading this thread for a year, I bought a sewing machine today !!!  I am so excited to get started, I have never touched a sewing machine so while reading the manual I am a little intimidated.  I am sure it will take me a while to learn all the bells and whistles.  I got the machine, it's a Brother and is a special edition Project Runway model for $130.00.  I bought some clearance fabric and will practice on that.  We are going to  MVMCP in December and my goal is to make matching outfits for DD and DNiece.  I bought some Mickey and Cinderella appliques yesterday and plan on finishing off some plain shirts with the appliques and other trimmings.
> 
> I am so excited to get started, of course DH has already said don't try to make any matching shirts for him because I would be wasting my time.  He is such a party pooper.  Oh well back to the manual, you know I bought fabric, good scissors but what did I forget to buy,    Thread!!!   So back to the store tomorrow after work so I can play around with the machine a little bit tomorrow night.



    YAY FOR NEW SEWING MACHINES!!!!   
and welcome to the club.  You might want to start clearing out a room for fabric since it will soon become your new addiction   

Benita- your children are delicious!

Teresa- You cut your children's hair yourself??  You truly can do EVERYTHING!!!  There are things that I am willing to do in the interest of saving money or b/c I think I can do it better myself but cutting hair is NOT one of them.  Good gracious NO!!  That is a special talent that I do not possess...YOU GO GIRL 

Cathy Dear- You are a very special person and I am SO happy and proud to have you as a member of my Dis family.  You all inspire me to be a better seamstress, planner , listener, friend, giver and well, just a better person all together.  Thank you dear friends for that!
ps. the back to school outfit is darling!!!

...t.


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Does anyone know if you can get wiggly eyes for clothing? I used the crabby fabric from joann's and made a crab shirt to match, but before i stich the eyes, i was wondering if there were wiggly eyes that you could glue on that would last in the wash???




Once, in my non-sewing years, it was crazy sock day at Seth's pre-school and I glued some wiggly eyes on some socks and they washed just fine.  Of course I didn't know about E6000 yet, so they fell off after a few washes (why, you ask was he wearing wiggly eye socks more than once?  I'm wondering that now myself) but the eyes themselves were fine--even in the dryer.


----------



## billwendy

jham said:


> Once, in my non-sewing years, it was crazy sock day at Seth's pre-school and I glued some wiggly eyes on some socks and they washed just fine.  Of course I didn't know about E6000 yet, so they fell off after a few washes (why, you ask was he wearing wiggly eye socks more than once?  I'm wondering that now myself) but the eyes themselves were fine--even in the dryer.



Ahh - good to know - i was worried they'd get water in them,,,,,whats the worst thing that could happen if they did - I could pull them off, right???

hmmmmm - wearing wiggly eye socks???


----------



## t-beri

Where is the tag fairy when ya need her???


----------



## Stephres

teresajoy said:


> Arminda's haircut is about that length now too. I cut it a few days ago. Megan looks adorable like that.  Not older, just even more irresistably adorable!  Lydia briefly mentioned me cutting her hair shorter, but I refused to hear her! I did layer it a bit though, so that her curls have more bounce.
> 
> So, what's Tom's username?



1) You cannot cut that child's hair! My sister's hair is so similar, exact same color, slightly wavy. My mom thought a cute little pixie cut would bring out some of the curl (this was mid 70s). We found out that she has cowlicks all over her head and her hair stuck out in a million directions. She was mortified and has worn her hair long ever since.

I feel like I've told you this before. If I have ignore me. I just love Lydia's hair.

2) It is Mickey Mouse but with a zero where the "o" goes. Back then I just read and posted on the scrapbooking board. I wonder how my old buddies are doing...



Clutterbug said:


> Thank you to everyone who complimented my Big Give outfits.  The Eeyore fabric is from WalMart.  It's one of the seersucker prints.  I think my WalMart still has some if anyone wants me to check.



Thank you! I went to the closest wal mart today and couldn't find it, but there a couple of others I could try. I looked in JoAnn's and they didn't have any that was just Eeyore. 



jham said:


> Once, in my non-sewing years, it was crazy sock day at Seth's pre-school and I glued some wiggly eyes on some socks and they washed just fine.  Of course I didn't know about E6000 yet, so they fell off after a few washes (why, you ask was he wearing wiggly eye socks more than once?  I'm wondering that now myself) but the eyes themselves were fine--even in the dryer.



This is the cutest story! I am now thinking that my kids need googly eye socks!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I just finished an outfit for Jenna. I got inspired by all the recent Halloween things that I have been seeing lately. You can't see it very well in the picture, but it has witches all over it.






She insisted that I take a pic with the hoodie on her head. So, this is her with the hoodie on her head.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Stephres said:


> I am now thinking that my kids need googly eye socks!


That really sounds like something I would wear. During the cooler time of the year I like to wear decorated socks. Nobody can see because I'm wearing pants, but I know they are there.


----------



## eeyore3847

Tinka_Belle said:


> I just finished an outfit for Jenna. I got inspired by all the recent Halloween things that I have been seeing lately. You can't see it very well in the picture, but it has witches all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



cute halloween outfit.. it is coming up so quickly. that outfit would work for the harry potter movie coming out too!

Lori


----------



## GoofyG

Here is the first picture of my 3 kiddos.  My mom made the girls outfit, and I just happen to have a frog outfit for my little man.  Enjoy!


----------



## CampbellScot

jham said:


> I'm back from a nice relaxing night away with DH.  We had fun and he even let me do a little shopping at the outlets in Park City, but sadly no new bag at the Coach outlet.  They had some cute stuff and some great deals.  I thought of you Miss Cammie.  In fact I said to myself, if it were Jay and Miss Cammie's 17th wedding anniversary, I'm sure she would be getting a cute new Coach bag!  (I may have even said it aloud to DH  )



   You got it sister!!! How well do y'all already know me?!

This was for our FIRST wedding anniversary present!! 

Front!





Inside!





if I could marry a bag...this would be the one!!! I love it!!

I am very lucky to live near THE Flagship Coach store...it's RIGHT next to Bloomingdales...my idea of Heaven!!!! I can browse myself silly and sometimes my darling hubby gets the hint and hits it out of the park!! The girls at the Coach store call me every time something from a new line comes in. They know how I love to "try on" bags!!! 

what? I don't have a problem...I DON'T...it's an APPRECIATION...a deep abiding LOVE if you will...

*ahem*

Maybe your hubby will surprise you Jham!!! You did bear him four GORGEOUS children after all! 



disneymomof1 said:


> Ok ladies,  I did it.  After faithfully reading this thread for a year, I bought a sewing machine today !!!  I am so excited to get started, I have never touched a sewing machine so while reading the manual I am a little intimidated.  I am sure it will take me a while to learn all the bells and whistles.  I got the machine, it's a Brother and is a special edition Project Runway model for $130.00.  I bought some clearance fabric and will practice on that.  We are going to  MVMCP in December and my goal is to make matching outfits for DD and DNiece.  I bought some Mickey and Cinderella appliques yesterday and plan on finishing off some plain shirts with the appliques and other trimmings.
> 
> I am so excited to get started, of course DH has already said don't try to make any matching shirts for him because I would be wasting my time.  He is such a party pooper.  Oh well back to the manual, you know I bought fabric, good scissors but what did I forget to buy,    Thread!!!   So back to the store tomorrow after work so I can play around with the machine a little bit tomorrow night.



Congrats!!! Someday I may be brave enough...

can't wait to see your first outfits!!!! 



teresajoy said:


> That is terrible!!!Corey would be furious to hear that! We had a betta for about two years, he lived in his own 4 gallon tank with filter, heater, etc.. I don't know that Corey ever named him though. He gets really angry to hear about someone keeping Betas in tiny tanks!



Well Corey would have really disliked my roommate then...she INSISTED that Bettas were happy living in one square inch with no room to move. She was a poot. Her last name was actually RUDE. I'm not kidding...and she WAS.




teresajoy said:


> Seriously young lady, do we have to come over there and smack you upside the head! Blossom was JUST on, recently, I know, I remember! It couldn't have been that long ago! I think Brian and I were allready married when it was on. Of course, we ARE celebrating our 20th anniversary on Wednesday!



 Embracing violence TJ?! Now REALLY! 

*ahem*

I didn't mean I was REALLY little...I was medium little...like 10...or something. I don't really remember...but it's not like I was toddling about in pampers! I loved Blossom...and her brother Joey...WHOA!


----------



## lovesdumbo

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks Bernadette for posting the bucket hat pattern. I just *HAD *to get it. Leighanna loves to wear hats now. She has sadly outgrown the bows and pigtails.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few photos of my finished one. I use all scraps that I had in my scrap bucket. I think I will do a couple of things different the next time I make it. Definitely use the paper piecing technique that is in the pattern. I tried it the other way and it turned out all wopperjawed or cattywhampus!  That ended up back in the scrap bucket!


Beautiful!!!!!  Love the girly colors and fabrics. Leighanna is looking so big.  

Thanks for the warning about doing the paper piecing.  I was going to try without but stuck to your advice.  I enlarged the pattern 5% (on a copier) and made a pink Pooh hat for Lizzy and a denim one with Disney patches for Joe-I still need to do the lining for Joe's hat.  He's already lost a couple of hats at Disney so I think I'll make a label for the inside with my phone number as he'll never wear the patches on the inside.  It will let me practice using alphabets on my new machine.



luvinyou said:


> I really like this pattern, and love the cars print with the polka dots, it makes it a little more girly.


Thanks!  I think the "girlyness" of the polka dots makes them so objectionable.   She's a funny one.  She wanted a twirl skirt so I made her one that she likes but when I bought beads to make a bracelet (red, black & white-nothing too girly like pink) she wanted no part of it. Now that she's seen how much fun older DD & I had making ours she's willing to give it a try.



jham said:


> Here is a photo of the doll outfit I made in a super hurry last night so it's not too exciting.  I made it for DD's friend to match this skirt I made her:


How cute!  I need to make some more clothes for my DD's Molly.



luvinyou said:


> I am finished my Big Give #6 [Nicoledisneyfan] SeaWorld Custom for Victor.  At first I tried to wing the pants and made them about 3 sizes to small, so I used the sewsensible Tween boutique pant pattern, since it was the only one I had handy.


LOVE that!  It can be hard to come up with ideas for a boy but that is simply perfect!



glorib said:


> Hey all!  Happy Friday!  I finally finished up Baby Jack Jack!  I don't have a model at the moment - she's asleep!
> 
> Here's the front -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sort of a case of LisaZoe's Snow White dress - thanks Lisa for the inspiration!
> 
> Tonight, I'm working on underwear!  Yes, underwear!  From this website: http://darnkat.wordpress.com/2008/07/23/check-it-out/
> 
> It's That*Darn*Kat's (of roundneck top fame) pattern and I just think they look so cute!  So, I caved and bought the pattern and am going to try it out tonight!


WOW!  That is awesome!!!!!!!  Love the Jack Jack applique and the entire outfit!!!!



jham said:


> Yay!  I got my camera battery charged.  Here are some pictures from our big give meet we had today!  I just want to let you all know it was so great so see the kids in person and watch their reactions and see them playing with and looking at everything.  I wish you all could have the chance to experience it!  The kids were so sweet.  Karlyn is adorable.  She just got that little stuffed black doggie at her last trip to the hospital and she was so cute with it.  She was looking at all the pictures I took on my camera and was pointing out her doggie every time she saw him.  Bigdisgrandma and Bigdismom and the whole family were great.  My kids made themselves right at home  Good thing Denise is a grandma, she took it all in stride.  Oh, and she has an AMAZING Disney snowglobe collection!!! I'm SO jealous!


How wonderful!   Love Karlyn's outfit!



mytwotinks said:


> Well, I just wanted to let you guys know that I will be gone for a few days.  I have been overwhelmed with kindness and concern for Riley, and I didn't want anyone to think that she had gotten sick or anything.
> 
> My sister is taking Drew for the week. (It's her turn!  I had her dd7 for a week a couple back and she owes me!!!!!)  So we are going to meet them at the lake to make the drop off.  Riley and I decided to stay for a few days while the cabin is empty and have some peace and quiet time.  We are going to read, and float in the lake and maybe take the seadoos out for some rides!  We are also going to do some back to school shopping at the outlet mall and maybe go to the waterslides one day.  I am really looking forward to it.  I haven't been able to let Riley get in the lake water this summer because it is just not a good mix with all of her infections, but she recently went on daily antibiotics that I am hoping will protect her from all of those nasty germs.
> 
> We may go by my mom and dad's at their lake on the way home so Riley can go tubing for the first and probably only time this summer.  It's been such a bummer not letting her do it, so we are really excited.  I know some of you often get to go fancy schmancy places like the beach or Disney or even the mountains, but when you live in the midwest, Hillbilly land is about the fanciest place you can get in just a couple of hours!  It is seriously the toothless capitol of the world.  But we love it!!!!


Hope you have a great time!!!!!




Tinka_Belle said:


> Tonight we went to see family and DH's grandma and I got to talking about sewing. I told her that I was making all of Jenna's uniforms for school this year and she gave me three different types of navy blue fabric, and a large piece of red fabric.  I was so happy, because I really was dreading having to buy all of that fabric. The thicker fabric (like for pants) can be a little pricey. The red fabric that she gave me is kind of heavy so I'm going to make Jenna a winter shirt.  I'll post pics of everything as I finish them. Her uniforms are my project for next week.


 How nice!



LisaZoe said:


> Whew! I got the quilt done. I'm going to toss it in to wash & dry so the cotton batting does it's slight shrinking - I like to do that before giving the gift so it's not a shock.  Here it is before the wash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it more now that it's done but there are things I'd do differently if I did it again.
> 
> BTW - It's not as misshapen as it looks in the photo. LOL I can never get my quilts to come out perfectly but it's closer to a straight rectangle than it looks.


Beautiful!!!!



minnie2 said:


> That came out great!  Wow your phone takes a great picture!


Thanks!  It does pretty good in good sun.  I added the borders in photobucket. Your new phone should take nice photos right?




twob4him said:


> I bought some Debbie Mum back-to-school fabric. It was on sale  I combined a Simply Sweet top and Carla's stripwork skirt into one dress. I still have to make another one for my other DD. Oh and DD insisted on the Cindy tiara today so there you go


Love that!  Great job.  You've got me thinking I should do something for my youngest's 1st day of Kindergarten but I'll be busy sewing for our trip til we leave and she goes back to school just 6 days after we get home.



sahm1000 said:


> Here are the pictures of my babies when Lilly was 10 days old.


Your pictures were beautiful!!!!! 



Piper said:


> Here is my Big Give outfit for Sasha (NicoleDisneyFan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a reverse dot for the middle tier would be a little different...and the fringe looks a little like red dots. The big red button in the middle of the flower echos the red dots, too.
> 
> I hope she likes it and it fits. They said a 6x or 7, so I got a 7 shirt and measured a size 7 skirt at the store and used that as the length. Sorry I don't have a model, but I think my cat might object (and she's the only little one I have at home!!!
> 
> I will mail that and the family t-shirts for BigDisGramma on Monday.  I would show those, but I packed them for shipping before I thought to take a picture.


How cool is that!!!  SO cute!


----------



## eeyore3847

GoofyG said:


> Here is the first picture of my 3 kiddos.  My mom made the girls outfit, and I just happen to have a frog outfit for my little man.  Enjoy!




aww they are super cute all matching!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

kimmylaj said:


> so i have attempted some bows and so far i am terrible at, i'll keep trying though because they look so cute, i gave up on them for the afternoon and finished ryans pirate shirt. i told him he could pick a character and i would try to do it for him. so he picks captain jack sparrow. aaaaaargh.  after 10 attempts to get the hair and jawline right this is what ive got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> maybe with some practice my stitches wont be so wobbly, or maybe i just need to be more patient


That is great!



ncmomof2 said:


> Well I decided to do the applique.


Looks perfect!  I never would have had the courage to take it apart.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> So my update for today is that I spent the last 12 hours scrapbooking and finished Ash's 2-3 year book!!!  I'm finally catching up!  I missed the Red Sox game but that's ok I guess!  Aisling returned home from StoryLane (MIL decided NOT to dress her in the custom that I sent...seriously, this woman was not made to parent girls) because she thought that a tshirt and jean shorts was more appropriate!  HUH????  No, the homemade princess dress is more appropriate!  Oh well!
> 
> Aisling's headaches continue.  Luckily, her little buddy's mom is a Dr (and went to Storyland with her) and she believes that's its not a virus but allergy/sinus problems so she suggested that I continue to give her the Benedryl Allergy Sinus.  I'm so worried that this poor kid is going to get headaches in Florida (seems to be very "outside" related).   So long story short...why would the DisBoutiquers care about this?  Well, because I have a question that relates...that's why!  Does anyone think that one of those super fun bucket hats might help?  I'm thinking about trying my hand at one (clearly it's late and I'm not thinking clearly!)  My DH's grandmother (who lives next door) and is from the South and OF COURSE, is FULL of home remedies/wives tales (seriously the woman has lived here for 50 plus years but suddenly has a Southern accent when she needs to impart wisdom) says that the headaches are caused by not wearing a hat (something about the sun beating into her head!).  Is there any truth to this?  Cuz if it will work...I'm going to try it.  Hate to keep pumping my kid full of meds.


Congrats on your scrapbooking!  I'm so sorry to hear your little one is still getting headaches.  I think a hat can help.  It couldn't hurt.




disneymommieof2 said:


> The party was great and we even surprised them!! They honestly had NO idea until this afternoon!! I can't believe we surprised them!! We had a great time but my feet HURT so BAD!!! And I am SO Tired!! Good Night!!


How great!!!



minnie2 said:


> Look who I ran into last night!!!!!!!!!!!!


How fun!



Twins+2more said:


>


Your DD is beautiful and those outfits are awesome!  How nice! 



Stephres said:


> Very cute! I love how you slipped the flowers in there.


Thanks! I try. 



LisaZoe said:


> Well, I decided to try doing tiny appliquéd apples to use for the covered buttons. Here's my test button:


WOW!!!



CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of this outfit, before it was done...a long time ago.. Anyway, I finally took a photo of Ireland in it today...and she wanted me to tell you all that she got her hair cut...6 inches. Ouch! I was not expectng that, when you ask for just a trim...


WOW!!!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> You do realize Jenna is an only child right??


 



CastleCreations said:


> I decided that the girls will be a bride and groom for Halloween. They don't go trick-or-treating, but will be going to MNNSHP. After seeing a photo on eeek bay, the girls wanted to be corpse brides...eeeek  What happened to my sweet little girls. Well anyway in the photo was a boy and girl. One was the bride and the other the groom, it was really cute. So the girls are fighting over who will wear the dress. I wound up buying the tux...it looked too hard to make, with the bow tie, and all...
> The only difference is, on Halloween, Ireland will have grey skin, hair, and carry a grey bouquet....


How fun!  Dress looks great!



NaeNae said:


> Hi, I've been lurking for ever and posting under my DD's name GoofyG.
> 
> I'm finally on here, yeah!
> 
> My DD and her kids and my DH and I go to Disney World together.  My DD comes up with the ideas for the clothes, and I get the privilege of sewing for her 3 kiddos!


Can't wait to see what you create!



disneymomof1 said:


> Ok ladies,  I did it.  After faithfully reading this thread for a year, I bought a sewing machine today !!!  I am so excited to get started, I have never touched a sewing machine so while reading the manual I am a little intimidated.  I am sure it will take me a while to learn all the bells and whistles.  I got the machine, it's a Brother and is a special edition Project Runway model for $130.00.  I bought some clearance fabric and will practice on that.  We are going to  MVMCP in December and my goal is to make matching outfits for DD and DNiece.  I bought some Mickey and Cinderella appliques yesterday and plan on finishing off some plain shirts with the appliques and other trimmings.
> 
> I am so excited to get started, of course DH has already said don't try to make any matching shirts for him because I would be wasting my time.  He is such a party pooper.  Oh well back to the manual, you know I bought fabric, good scissors but what did I forget to buy,    Thread!!!   So back to the store tomorrow after work so I can play around with the machine a little bit tomorrow night.


How exciting!


----------



## eeyore3847

oh I am working on our second halloween outfit... we love boo day around here.. We call it jo-toberfest since it is josephines birthday on halloween. so we celebrate all year long.
I tried to get her to be scared for the pictures...hmmmm


----------



## luvinyou

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> WOW - great outfits - they are all so incredibly CUTE!!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know if you can get wiggly eyes for clothing? I used the crabby fabric from joann's and made a crab shirt to match, but before i stich the eyes, i was wondering if there were wiggly eyes that you could glue on that would last in the wash???
> 
> Im psyched - someone on the Disigns board asked me to make them a name design with Walle and they liked it!!! That has never happened to me before!!! If anyone wants a name design, just let me know, I'd be happy to give it a try for ya!!!!
> 
> thanks, wendy



My fabric store sells wiggly eye buttons.  Those would probably withstand washing.

I love all the new outfits!  Ireland as a zombie bride is awesome though!  The makeup really pulls the look together


----------



## GoofyG

I'll have pictures in my post, with my kiddos wearing the outfits.  I need to take some new picture of the outfits for the upcoming trip.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

eeyore3847 said:


> oh I am working on our second halloween outfit... we love boo day around here.. We call it jo-toberfest since it is josephines birthday on halloween. so we celebrate all year long.
> I tried to get her to be scared for the pictures...hmmmm


That is cute, but she doesn't look scared. She looks happy.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tinka_Belle said:


> I just finished an outfit for Jenna. I got inspired by all the recent Halloween things that I have been seeing lately. You can't see it very well in the picture, but it has witches all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted that I take a pic with the hoodie on her head. So, this is her with the hoodie on her head.


How cool!  Love that fabric!



GoofyG said:


> Here is the first picture of my 3 kiddos.  My mom made the girls outfit, and I just happen to have a frog outfit for my little man.  Enjoy!


How beautiful!



eeyore3847 said:


> oh I am working on our second halloween outfit... we love boo day around here.. We call it jo-toberfest since it is josephines birthday on halloween. so we celebrate all year long.
> I tried to get her to be scared for the pictures...hmmmm



So cute!


----------



## GoofyG

Here our some pictures of the girls wearing wall-E.  DD4 wore hers to the movie


----------



## GoofyG

Here is my little man Attikus in his 4th of July outfit that my mom made.  She had to trace around an outfit he had to make a pattern small enough.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Got a few things done this weekend-will try to take photos in my car tomorrow. 

Finished my DS's Mickey shirt.  The collar isn't perfect.  I really should have taken it apart before I did the top stitching.  It really won't be noticable on but it bugs me.  

I made the tomboy Emma a Car's dress, made my oldest DD Lizzy a Tink top and Pooh hat and made the top to DS's hat.

I've got another hat cut out for Emma (lizards) and a bowling shirt for DS cut out of lizard fabric.  

I've got to think about packing soon!!!!!


----------



## GoofyG

This is the 4th of July skirt that my girls wore.  I have to find pictures of them wearing it.  I know I have twirl factor.


----------



## lovesdumbo

GoofyG said:


> Here our some pictures of the girls wearing wall-E.  DD4 wore hers tot he movie


Love the Wall E outfits!  Your DD's are beautiful!!!!




GoofyG said:


> Here is my little man Attiku in his 4th of July outfit that my mom made.  She had to trace around an outfit he had to make a pattern small enough.


How handsome!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

Tinka_Belle said:


> That is cute, but she doesn't look scared. She looks happy.



I know, she just would not look scary. she kept saying the spider was cute!


----------



## sahm1000

Thanks to everyone for all of the kind compliments on the pictures of my babies!

I have loved everyone's designs!  Everything is stunning as usual.  I love that bucket hat pattern!  I doubt I get all of my outfits done for Disney let alone hats to match!  I do think I will have to add it to my list of patterns that I want though.  

Construction is still going on at my house so I think I'll probably be off and on the next week or so.  Sorry if I miss anything!  I cannot wait until this mess is over!  Yuck!


----------



## disneymommieof2

I know you all want to see party pics.....
Here is my family- Mom, Dad, Brother, sister & me




The Birthday Boys 




Opening gifts- These are the quilts my Grammy made (she will be 90 in December!) 




The Girls- Me, My Cousin & My sister 




The Grandkids 




We had the Magic reclining stroller where sophia had a nice nap




We did sleep in today   then I had to work  
Did you all have fun at the party?


----------



## disneymommieof2

GoofyG said:


> Here our some pictures of the girls wearing wall-E.  DD4 wore hers to the movie



Did you make a Boppy cover or is it a blankie? I love that fabric, alas no more nurseries for us, at least not in the near future! 

I love all the outfits and Your kids are so darling. I love their brown eyes!


----------



## GoofyG

disneymommieof2 said:


> Did you make a Boppy cover or is it a blankie? I love that fabric, alas no more nurseries for us, at least not in the near future!
> 
> I love all the outfits and Your kids are so darling. I love their brown eyes!



NO just threw a blankie that my mom made, or just cut and stitched the edge.  We didn't have any boy blankies, last boy was 26yrs ago.  Can we say spoiled!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Tinka_Belle said:


> I just finished an outfit for Jenna. I got inspired by all the recent Halloween things that I have been seeing lately. You can't see it very well in the picture, but it has witches all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She insisted that I take a pic with the hoodie on her head. So, this is her with the hoodie on her head.


Is that from hancocks- I have some like that only in red. She looks very cute! 


eeyore3847 said:


> oh I am working on our second halloween outfit... we love boo day around here.. We call it jo-toberfest since it is josephines birthday on halloween. so we celebrate all year long.
> I tried to get her to be scared for the pictures...hmmmm


 She looks adorable! What is on her shoes?


SallyfromDE said:


> I came across this dress someone made on YahooGroups for the FarbenMix patterns. I thought it was adorable with the Ariel fabric. Since it's been "cased" alot lately  I thought someone else might like to see it. I did crop the head out so no one could see the child.


I love those Butt Ruffles!! 


LisaZoe said:


> Well, I decided to try doing tiny appliquéd apples to use for the covered buttons. Here's my test button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter is beautiful. What a wonderful surprise from Cathy! She did a great job.


Yay for almost finishing a UFO! AND    to you applique skills!! It looks Beautiful!!!


CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of this outfit, before it was done...a long time ago.. Anyway, I finally took a photo of Ireland in it today...and she wanted me to tell you all that she got her hair cut...6 inches. Ouch! I was not expectng that, when you ask for just a trim...


Yay for finishing a UFO! Love the twirl!!
BTW Ireland is a very haunted mansiony looking bride. Are you going to get your picture taken in front of the mansion at MNSSHP?? Great Job on Both outfits!!


----------



## GoofyG

Just couldn't resist posting the girls birthday pictures and Attikus 1mos
Ellarie 4




Araeyah 2 (My Minnie Lover)




Little A.J.


----------



## GoofyG

I forgot my mom made this outfit for Ellarie, I'll have to look for the skirt she made for RaeRae.
My little Pre-K girl.


----------



## disneymommieof2

GoofyG said:


> Just couldn't resist posting the girls birthday pictures and Attikus 1mos
> Ellarie 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Araeyah 2 (My Minnie Lover)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little A.J.


Awwww they look so sweet!! Where did you go for the pictures?


----------



## GoofyG

disneymommieof2 said:


> Awwww they look so sweet!! Where did you go for the pictures?



JC Penny's, I just started using them.


----------



## disneymommieof2

GoofyG said:


> JC Penny's, I just started using them.



Really- I have been a loyal sears photo girl but have thought about trying pennys but I only know one person that goes there and she doesn't always get good shots I guess it all depends on the photographer, because you got some really beautiful pictures!! Maybe I'll give them a try next time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## teresajoy

Clutterbug said:


> I bet she looks so different!! You are going to have to post some pictures!  Megan has always preferred her hair shorter and I like to think that she looks younger right after a haircut.


I cut it some while we were in Florida, so it was about shoulder length, but she REALLY wanted it shorter, so I gave in and did it! It's pretty cute, but it is diffrent! 


t-beri said:


> It isn't too hard to cut girl's hair. I use to cut Corey's too, but now he has my Mom do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) You cannot cut that child's hair! My sister's hair is so similar, exact same color, slightly wavy. My mom thought a cute little pixie cut would bring out some of the curl (this was mid 70s). We found out that she has cowlicks all over her head and her hair stuck out in a million directions. She was mortified and has worn her hair long ever since.
> 
> I feel like I've told you this before. If I have ignore me. I just love Lydia's hair.
> 
> 2) It is Mickey Mouse but with a zero where the "o" goes. Back then I just read and posted on the scrapbooking board. I wonder how my old buddies are doing...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry! I am not planning on cutting her hair!! I love it long!
> 
> So, Tom was a Diser BEFORE you?? That's pretty neat! I'm glad you came out of hiding with your own username!
> 
> 
> 
> GoofyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first picture of my 3 kiddos.  My mom made the girls outfit, and I just happen to have a frog outfit for my little man.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness, they are gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> CampbellScot said:
> 
> 
> 
> :Well Corey would have really disliked my roommate then...she INSISTED that Bettas were happy living in one square inch with no room to move. She was a poot. Her last name was actually RUDE. I'm not kidding...and she WAS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embracing violence TJ?! Now REALLY!
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> I didn't mean I was REALLY little...I was medium little...like 10...or something. I don't really remember...but it's not like I was toddling about in pampers! I loved Blossom...and her brother Joey...WHOA!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MissCammie, you have me laughing too hard for this late at night!
> 
> 
> 
> GoofyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here our some pictures of the girls wearing wall-E.  DD4 wore hers to the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So adorable!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> disneymommieof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you all want to see party pics.....
> Here is my family- Mom, Dad, Brother, sister & me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How CUTE are you!!!! Seriously, you are just adorable!!!
> 
> And woo hoo for the magic recllining stroller!!!
> It looks like you were all having a lot of fun!!!
> 
> Ok, now, I better get to bed!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## disneymommieof2

Teresa did you see I post my eeyore pics on you're TR?!?!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


>



Love it Crystal



eeyore3847 said:


>



We love Halloween at our house too...but I also live right near Salem- you know of the witches fame- so everyone around here kinda celebrates Halloween.  Aisling came home from the hospital on Halloween (she came a little early so she had an extended stay at the hospital).  So she came home in a rediculously large pumpkin outfit.  My BF bought it for her and apparently when I said she was tiny, she didn't get HOW tiny so she bought her a 3-6 month costume.  Ya, I get it....DH and I are big people but really???  She was 5 lbs at the time!!!!  








GoofyG said:


>



Oh so pretty!!!

Thanks everyone for the concern for Aisling.  The headaches continue but the allergy medicine seems to have least gotten her past the "motion sickness" part.  She does wear sunglasses EVERY time she's outside so we continue to do that.  I haven't added a hat yet because I know it's going to be a huge battle but I'm going to find a great one she can't refuse before Florida!!!


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> I was there yesterday and they do indeed have cheer stuff (but it is a super sized JoAnn's). Do you want me to snap a few pictures for you?


NAh but thanks!  I have come to realize my Joann's is awful.  They only had a Viking ruffler foot ad when I dared suggest that I know some one who ought on there for other machines she got rude.  Then there has been several times the lady that cuts the material has been down right RUDE!  Once to Nikki and I was fuming so much so I told the mgr.  How can any one be rude to a little 8 yr old kid when was just trying to be helpful and hold a ult of fabric for her mom?!?!?!?  Any way thank you very much.  i did see a few online that I may order.  Or I will actually take the time and figure out how to work my embroidery machine  



HeatherSue said:


> How cool!!! The kids look so cute with the characters.  I love George's comments.  He sounds so much like Henry!


 I have told you and Teresa in both of your TR that Henry and George would be the best of friends because it sure sounds like they are cut from the same cloth! 

 Oh and on the school supplies with bot my kids the teachers ALWAY end up adding tot he supply lis AFTER school starts!  UGH!  That reminds me I need to go order Nikki's HM backpack from the Disney store!



LisaZoe said:


> Well, I decided to try doing tiny appliquéd apples to use for the covered buttons. Here's my test button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one button set in that size so I just did this one to try it. I'm glad it's only a test because I realized the thread ends from my knots show through the yellow fabric. I need to get some buttons today so I can make the final ones to use - and then the dress is finally done!!!


 Perfect as usual!  Do you ever get tired of being perfect? Seriously you are such and inspiration!  
 I was at the Disney store the other day and I thought of you when I saw this new Cindy tshirt it was just her head and HUGE !  My main thought was Lisa makes them SOOO much nicer if more people only knew!  



CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of this outfit, before it was done...a long time ago.. Anyway, I finally took a photo of Ireland in it today...and she wanted me to tell you all that she got her hair cut...6 inches. Ouch! I was not expectng that, when you ask for just a trim...


So pretty!  The halloween dress came out great too!!!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

eeyore3847 said:


>



Adorable! Very scary  

How do you get an applique on the pants?  Are they jeans that you added it to or did you make the pants.  I have thought about trying this but the pant legs in jean are so small...  Am I missing something?


----------



## kimmylaj

disneymomof1 said:


> Ok ladies,  I did it.  After faithfully reading this thread for a year, I bought a sewing machine today !!!  I am so excited to get started, I have never touched a sewing machine so while reading the manual I am a little intimidated.  I am sure it will take me a while to learn all the bells and whistles.  I got the machine, it's a Brother and is a special edition Project Runway model for $130.00.  I bought some clearance fabric and will practice on that.  We are going to  MVMCP in December and my goal is to make matching outfits for DD and DNiece.  I bought some Mickey and Cinderella appliques yesterday and plan on finishing off some plain shirts with the appliques and other trimmings.
> 
> I am so excited to get started, of course DH has already said don't try to make any matching shirts for him because I would be wasting my time.  He is such a party pooper.  Oh well back to the manual, you know I bought fabric, good scissors but what did I forget to buy,    Thread!!!   So back to the store tomorrow after work so I can play around with the machine a little bit tomorrow night.



you are going to have so much fun i only started sewing about 6 or 7 weeks ago and had never touched the machine before.  it really is easier than i thought, and buying fabric is so much fun.  i have made my dd2 about 5 or 6 outfits already and my ds5 4 pairs of shorts. my advice to someone new like me is to get the carla c patterns you will feel like you really know what you are doing, i can do the easy fit shorts/pants in my sleep now.  i love them  have fun



eeyore3847 said:


> oh I am working on our second halloween outfit... we love boo day around here.. We call it jo-toberfest since it is josephines birthday on halloween. so we celebrate all year long.
> I tried to get her to be scared for the pictures...hmmmm


so adorable.. i have to start doing some stuff other than disney, our trip is in 15 days and i dont think the kids want to wear disney all year long, but you never know



disneymommieof2 said:


> I know you all want to see party pics.....
> Here is my family- Mom, Dad, Brother, sister & me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Birthday Boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening gifts- These are the quilts my Grammy made (she will be 90 in December!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I had to work
> Did you all have fun at the party?


i had a great time at the party, i love to see everyones pictures. go grammy with the quilts



GoofyG said:


> Just couldn't resist posting the girls birthday pictures and Attikus 1mos
> Ellarie 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Araeyah 2 (My Minnie Lover)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little A.J.



amazing pics, adorable kids


----------



## minnie2

NaeNae said:


> Hi, I've been lurking for ever and posting under my DD's name GoofyG.
> 
> I'm finally on here, yeah!
> 
> My DD and her kids and my DH and I go to Disney World together.  My DD comes up with the ideas for the clothes, and I get the privilege of sewing for her 3 kiddos!


Welcome! under you own name 



jham said:


> I'm back from a nice relaxing night away with DH.  We had fun and he even let me do a little shopping at the outlets in Park City, but sadly no new bag at the Coach outlet.  They had some cute stuff and some great deals.  I thought of you Miss Cammie.  In fact I said to myself, if it were Jay and Miss Cammie's 17th wedding anniversary, I'm sure she would be getting a cute new Coach bag!  (I may have even said it aloud to DH  )


Glad you had a nice time!  I love the coach outlet and store!  



disneymomof1 said:


> Ok ladies,  I did it.  After faithfully reading this thread for a year, I bought a sewing machine today !!!  I am so excited to get started, I have never touched a sewing machine so while reading the manual I am a little intimidated.  I am sure it will take me a while to learn all the bells and whistles.  I got the machine, it's a Brother and is a special edition Project Runway model for $130.00.  I bought some clearance fabric and will practice on that.  We are going to  MVMCP in December and my goal is to make matching outfits for DD and DNiece.  I bought some Mickey and Cinderella appliques yesterday and plan on finishing off some plain shirts with the appliques and other trimmings.
> 
> I am so excited to get started, of course DH has already said don't try to make any matching shirts for him because I would be wasting my time.  He is such a party pooper.  Oh well back to the manual, you know I bought fabric, good scissors but what did I forget to buy,    Thread!!!   So back to the store tomorrow after work so I can play around with the machine a little bit tomorrow night.


 I can't wait to see what you make!



teresajoy said:


> Seriously young lady, do we have to come over there and smack you upside the head! Blossom was JUST on, recently, I know, I remember! It couldn't have been that long ago! I think Brian and I were allready married when it was on. Of course, we ARE celebrating our 20th anniversary on Wednesday!
> 
> WHY OH WHY did  they have to have all day every day kindergarten when my baby is startging school??? WHYYYYYYYYYYY????
> 
> Arminda's haircut is about that length now too. I cut it a few days ago. Megan looks adorable like that.  Not older, just even more irresistably adorable!  Lydia briefly mentioned me cutting her hair shorter, but I refused to hear her! I did layer it a bit though, so that her curls have more bounce.


HAPPY EARLY ANNIVERSARY!  i love hearing about couples being together for yrs!  George and I are at 14 yrs married 18yrs together.

I was the same way when Nikki started Kindergarten I told George that was one thing I was happy about when we left GA that IL has 1/2 day kindergarten.  Of course her teacher told me she would have loved full day!  Problem is Mommy wouldn't have!  Kyle is headed into 1st grade and I can't believe they are growing uop so fast I am not ready to have him away all day yet.  Heck I don't think he wants to e away all day yet.  I guess it is a good thing i help ut in both of their classes at least once a week.  I am not too over protective 

 I cut George and Kyle's hair.  Well I buzz them or scalp them as I call it   I threaten Nik to do the same to her hair if she doesn't learn to brush it at least once a day!  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im psyched - someone on the Disigns board asked me to make them a name design with Walle and they liked it!!! That has never happened to me before!!! If anyone wants a name design, just let me know, I'd be happy to give it a try for ya!!!!
> 
> thanks, wendy


How cool!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> I just finished an outfit for Jenna. I got inspired by all the recent Halloween things that I have been seeing lately. You can't see it very well in the picture, but it has witches all over it.
> 
> 
> She insisted that I take a pic with the hoodie on her head. So, this is her with the hoodie on her head.


So fun!  I love the fabric.  I just bought the Mickey and Minnie fabric where Minnie is a witch and Mickey is dracula and now I am trying to figure out what to make with it.  Do I waste it on the kids or do I make something for me!   


GoofyG said:


> Here is the first picture of my 3 kiddos.  My mom made the girls outfit, and I just happen to have a frog outfit for my little man.  Enjoy!


So sweet!  The best creations yet!  I used to LOVE to put Kyle in those colors.  I think he may have even had a shirt /onsie exactly like that .  Maybe it was Carters....



CampbellScot said:


> You got it sister!!! How well do y'all already know me?!
> 
> This was for our FIRST wedding anniversary present!!
> 
> Front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I could marry a bag...this would be the one!!! I love it!!
> 
> I am very lucky to live near THE Flagship Coach store...it's RIGHT next to Bloomingdales...my idea of Heaven!!!! I can browse myself silly and sometimes my darling hubby gets the hint and hits it out of the park!! The girls at the Coach store call me every time something from a new line comes in. They know how I love to "try on" bags!!!
> 
> what? I don't have a problem...I DON'T...it's an APPRECIATION...a deep abiding LOVE if you will...
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> Maybe your hubby will surprise you Jham!!! You did bear him four GORGEOUS children after all!


Sista you are speaking my language!   I ADORE Coach!  When I had diaper bags George always said if Coach made diaper bags I would want one.  Of course just after I stopped using them they came out with one!  Lucky George George usually gets me one for our anniversary/ mothers day( they are with in days of each other) This is my latest except I have the dark brown. It is the Carly
http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=9089&category_id=889
The only problem with it is it is SOOO heavy!   It is worth it though.
George is SOO good about getting me bags  2 yrs ago for Christmas he even spoiled me and wanted to get me something I normally wouldn't buy and he bought me a burberry wallet!  I LOVE it but once again it is so HEAVY!
George is a oddball he has no problem spending a fortune on a coach bag for me but the thought of $10 on a CarlaC pattern sends him over the edge


----------



## minnie2

eeyore3847 said:


> oh I am working on our second halloween outfit... we love boo day around here.. We call it jo-toberfest since it is josephines birthday on halloween. so we celebrate all year long.
> I tried to get her to be scared for the pictures...hmmmm


Love it1  We like Halloween too!  When I was pg with Nikki I was hoping she was born on Halloween because I loved the October birthstone.  She decided to come 4 days later and has a pee yellow birthstone oh well...



GoofyG said:


> Here our some pictures of the girls wearing wall-E.  DD4 wore hers to the movie


 Love these!



GoofyG said:


> Here is my little man Attikus in his 4th of July outfit that my mom made.  She had to trace around an outfit he had to make a pattern small enough.


so sweet!  



GoofyG said:


> This is the 4th of July skirt that my girls wore.  I have to find pictures of them wearing it.  I know I have twirl factor.


Love patchwork twirls!



disneymommieof2 said:


> I know you all want to see party pics.....
> Here is my family- Mom, Dad, Brother, sister & me
> The Birthday Boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening gifts- These are the quilts my Grammy made (she will be 90 in December!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did sleep in today   then I had to work
> Did you all have fun at the party?


 I love those shirt they are  
God bless your grandma!  The quilt is so pretty!  I hope she sticks around for another 90 yrs!


GoofyG said:


> Just couldn't resist posting the girls birthday pictures and Attikus 1mos
> Ellarie 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Araeyah 2 (My Minnie Lover)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little A.J.


Such beautiful pictures and kids!



GoofyG said:


> I forgot my mom made this outfit for Ellarie, I'll have to look for the skirt she made for RaeRae.
> My little Pre-K girl.


so cute!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> We love Halloween at our house too...but I also live right near Salem- you know of the witches fame- so everyone around here kinda celebrates Halloween.  Aisling came home from the hospital on Halloween (she came a little early so she had an extended stay at the hospital).  So she came home in a rediculously large pumpkin outfit.  My BF bought it for her and apparently when I said she was tiny, she didn't get HOW tiny so she bought her a 3-6 month costume.  Ya, I get it....DH and I are big people but really???  She was 5 lbs at the time!!!!


Salem is so fun at Halloween!  We went yrs ago and it was a hoot!  We have actually ben a few times yrs ago when we still lived in NJ.  
Love the pumpkin outfit!


----------



## DisneyLaura

Hi everyone, I am a lurker learning to sew.  Some of you may remember a couple of months ago I was making a quilting organizer (well that's not done yet) but I did finish my first sewing project and it was so fun.  For those of you who didn't know, I bought my first sewing machine right after Christmas and I bought it at Joann's fabrics.  In Joann's is a store (close to home it's called) that rents space from Joann's.  Well if you buy a machine from them you get 12 months free of a Creative Sew Club that meets once a month.  So far I have been working on my organizer (for three classes now), usually it's a different project.  Anyway July's was a scalloped pillowcase and I finished it.  The yellow fabric is supposed to be cording but I did a flat cording (just because I'm still a beginner and I wanted to be able to finish mine that night).  So here is my first COMPLETE project.  I figure I can make a lot of pillowcases now, lol.






This is the whole pillowcase






Here's a closeup of the scalloped edging.


----------



## kjbrown

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ya, I think most people in the South haven't heard of half of the stuff this woman comes up with  BUT it's always good for a laugh...and sometimes she is right!
> 
> She does have season allergies like everyone else is my family.  Issue is that August in NE is not usually a "bad" season (like Spring) so I'm wondering why the constant headaches BUT this had been a really weird summer weather-wise so who knows.  Poor kid.  I just wish her Pedi would take it a little more seriously than saying it's a "virus" when clearly it isn't.  Viruses don't cause headaches that last a month!
> 
> Thanks Crystal for listening to my whining!!!



I know you posted this a few pages back, but I have noticed (I live in NH) that I have been sneezing a TON lately.  I think it is all the rain we've been having, supposedly mold spores are super high.  Could she be allergic to that?

And were you just looking for an excuse to make those adorable bucket hats?   I know I am!      (Please know I am just kidding, I know having a sick kid with no explanation is NO fun!)



eeyore3847 said:


> oh I am working on our second halloween outfit... we love boo day around here.. We call it jo-toberfest since it is josephines birthday on halloween. so we celebrate all year long.
> I tried to get her to be scared for the pictures...hmmmm



Hey, my DD's birthday is Halloween, too!  Which is awesome because that is my FAVORITE holiday.


----------



## t-beri

Good Morning Good Morning!!   I am back to work this week after getting less than desired accomplished on my week off.  I just wanted to pop in and say Hi.  I was keeping up on the blackberry whenever I could sneak it away from my husband.  

I brought our camera in w/ me to work to try to upload the pics.  I have some from out trip to MK and a simply sweet dress I made for Lily MONTHS ago and her 4th outfit I never got around to posting ( she wore it to school today and I had the camera in my hand so I thought I'd grab a few shots for you guys) Now if I can figure out how to get the pics from the camera into my computer we'll be in business  

Glad to be back.  I'll holla at you girls later!
...t.


----------



## CampbellScot

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks everyone for the concern for Aisling.  The headaches continue but the allergy medicine seems to have least gotten her past the "motion sickness" part.  She does wear sunglasses EVERY time she's outside so we continue to do that.  I haven't added a hat yet because I know it's going to be a huge battle but I'm going to find a great one she can't refuse before Florida!!!



Has your daughter been checked for Migraines? I started getting them when I was FIVE. Your daughters headaches and the following side effects sounds very similar to my migraine stuff when I was that age! You might mention it to the doctor...sometimes they don't think to check for migraines in children. I hope it's not, but if it is you could get proper medication and she'd feel a lot better!!! 



minnie2 said:


> Welcome! under you own name
> 
> 
> 
> Sista you are speaking my language!   I ADORE Coach!  When I had diaper bags George always said if Coach made diaper bags I would want one.  Of course just after I stopped using them they came out with one!  Lucky George George usually gets me one for our anniversary/ mothers day( they are with in days of each other) This is my latest except I have the dark brown. It is the Carly
> http://www.coach.com/content/product.aspx?product_no=9089&category_id=889
> The only problem with it is it is SOOO heavy!   It is worth it though.
> George is SOO good about getting me bags  2 yrs ago for Christmas he even spoiled me and wanted to get me something I normally wouldn't buy and he bought me a burberry wallet!  I LOVE it but once again it is so HEAVY!
> George is a oddball he has no problem spending a fortune on a coach bag for me but the thought of $10 on a CarlaC pattern sends him over the edge



I hear you on the heavy bags! My Legacy bag gets VERY weighted down b/c I fill any bag I have. It's a terrible habit. Jay got me a little Coach swing pack for the summer in the hopes that I wouldn't fill it...I so found a way to fill it without it looking over stuffed! 

I am a pack RAT.

Jay is the same way in terms of the inconsistent shock at price tags...he'll spend a fortune on a Coach bag but then he balks at the price of Hanes undershirts!


----------



## eeyore3847

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Love it Crystal
> We love Halloween at our house too...but I also live right near Salem- you know of the witches fame- so everyone around here kinda celebrates Halloween.  Aisling came home from the hospital on Halloween (she came a little early so she had an extended stay at the hospital).  So she came home in a rediculously large pumpkin outfit.  My BF bought it for her and apparently when I said she was tiny, she didn't get HOW tiny so she bought her a 3-6 month costume.  Ya, I get it....DH and I are big people but really???  She was 5 lbs at the time!!!!



She is adorable in her little pumpkin sleeper! I just love halloween festivities. Is there extra halloween festivites going on around salem?



ncmomof2 said:


> Adorable! Very scary
> 
> How do you get an applique on the pants?  Are they jeans that you added it to or did you make the pants.  I have thought about trying this but the pant legs in jean are so small...  Am I missing something?


yep they are jeans, I just take out one of the side seams and then applique. when I am don I sew the seam back together.



kimmylaj said:


> so adorable.. i have to start doing some stuff other than disney, our trip is in 15 days and i dont think the kids want to wear disney all year long, but you never know



oh my goodness my kids love wearing disney all year long. but holidays are fun too!


----------



## eeyore3847

kjbrown said:


> Hey, my DD's birthday is Halloween, too!  Which is awesome because that is my FAVORITE holiday.


that is awesome. How old is your DD? Mine is turning 5 this year!


----------



## TravelinGal

OK - still thinking about something special for my DS to wear @ WDW on his birthday.  I found a cute image of Mickey with a birthday hat and balloons (coloring page actually) and I'm wondering if anyone can tell me more about painting on denim.  I tried doing web searches but couldn't find anything that really told me how to do it.  

Things like: what type of paint is best, what type of brushes are best, does denim need any special treatment before applying paint (other than washing first/no fabric softener), anything you can do to get brighter colors on denim other than making the paint layer really thick? -- anything else that is pertinent?  Are there any online sites that have more information?

I'm not really sure if it will come out good at all, but figured I still have 2 months, so I could give it a try.  Just don't want to waste money and buy the wrong stuff.  (I'll do something on an old pair of shorts first to find out what I'm getting into...)

I'm just thinking this is a project I could do with him in the room, where sewing would be a real task right now.  (my sewing machine is in our unfinished basement and not safe for DS to be down there and since he doesn't nap anymore I don't have time to sew a shirt right now.)


----------



## eeyore3847

TravelinGal said:


> OK - still thinking about something special for my DS to wear @ WDW on his birthday.  I found a cute image of Mickey with a birthday hat and balloons (coloring page actually) and I'm wondering if anyone can tell me more about painting on denim.  I tried doing web searches but couldn't find anything that really told me how to do it.
> 
> Things like: what type of paint is best, what type of brushes are best, does denim need any special treatment before applying paint (other than washing first/no fabric softener), anything you can do to get brighter colors on denim other than making the paint layer really thick? -- anything else that is pertinent?  Are there any online sites that have more information?



I do not think denim needs any special treatment. I have been told the "apple" paints are the best. Have you thought of appliqing mickey holding a birthday cake or ballons on a shirt or jeans?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Love it Crystal
> 
> 
> 
> We love Halloween at our house too...but I also live right near Salem- you know of the witches fame- so everyone around here kinda celebrates Halloween. Aisling came home from the hospital on Halloween (she came a little early so she had an extended stay at the hospital). So she came home in a rediculously large pumpkin outfit. My BF bought it for her and apparently when I said she was tiny, she didn't get HOW tiny so she bought her a 3-6 month costume. Ya, I get it....DH and I are big people but really??? She was 5 lbs at the time!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so pretty!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the concern for Aisling. The headaches continue but the allergy medicine seems to have least gotten her past the "motion sickness" part. She does wear sunglasses EVERY time she's outside so we continue to do that. I haven't added a hat yet because I know it's going to be a huge battle but I'm going to find a great one she can't refuse before Florida!!!


Aisling was so cute as a tiny pumpkin. If Aisling is having problems with motion sickness it sounds like it might be her middle ear. Which can be associated with Sinus problems. I learned this the same way Aisling is. It is not fun. Does she look like she is having trouble with her balance at all? This is also a symptom of middle ear problems.



DisneyLaura said:


> Hi everyone, I am a lurker learning to sew. Some of you may remember a couple of months ago I was making a quilting organizer (well that's not done yet) but I did finish my first sewing project and it was so fun. For those of you who didn't know, I bought my first sewing machine right after Christmas and I bought it at Joann's fabrics. In Joann's is a store (close to home it's called) that rents space from Joann's. Well if you buy a machine from them you get 12 months free of a Creative Sew Club that meets once a month. So far I have been working on my organizer (for three classes now), usually it's a different project. Anyway July's was a scalloped pillowcase and I finished it. The yellow fabric is supposed to be cording but I did a flat cording (just because I'm still a beginner and I wanted to be able to finish mine that night). So here is my first COMPLETE project. I figure I can make a lot of pillowcases now, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the whole pillowcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the scalloped edging.


That's a very pretty pillowcase. Now you can make pillowcase dresses and tops.


----------



## TravelinGal

eeyore3847 said:


> I do not think denim needs any special treatment. I have been told the "apple" paints are the best. Have you thought of appliqing mickey holding a birthday cake or ballons on a shirt or jeans?



I do not have the talent to appliqué.  I've tried quite a few times.  I don't know if it's me, my ancient machine or a bit of both.  All I know is it does NOT work.   

This is the image I found that I thought I _might_ be able to paint...


----------



## LisaZoe

DisneyLaura said:


> Anyway July's was a scalloped pillowcase and I finished it.  The yellow fabric is supposed to be cording but I did a flat cording (just because I'm still a beginner and I wanted to be able to finish mine that night).  So here is my first COMPLETE project.  I figure I can make a lot of pillowcases now, lol.



That looks great! Curved seams aren't simple so you're off to a very good start.



TravelinGal said:


> OK - still thinking about something special for my DS to wear @ WDW on his birthday.  I found a cute image of Mickey with a birthday hat and balloons (coloring page actually) and I'm wondering if anyone can tell me more about painting on denim.  I tried doing web searches but couldn't find anything that really told me how to do it.
> 
> Things like: what type of paint is best, what type of brushes are best, does denim need any special treatment before applying paint (other than washing first/no fabric softener), anything you can do to get brighter colors on denim other than making the paint layer really thick? -- anything else that is pertinent?  Are there any online sites that have more information?
> 
> I'm not really sure if it will come out good at all, but figured I still have 2 months, so I could give it a try.  Just don't want to waste money and buy the wrong stuff.  (I'll do something on an old pair of shorts first to find out what I'm getting into...)
> 
> I'm just thinking this is a project I could do with him in the room, where sewing would be a real task right now.  (my sewing machine is in our unfinished basement and not safe for DS to be down there and since he doesn't nap anymore I don't have time to sew a shirt right now.)



If you're probably only going to do a few painted items, I'd suggest using the acrylic paint you have and just get some fabric medium. That's a special product that is made to be added to acrylic paint to keep it more flexible so it won't crack. There is paint specifically made to use on fabric but the fabric medium works.

I don't paint often anymore. I mostly use Deco Soft fabric paint but have some Tulip So Soft. I bought inexpensive brushes in a variety of sizes because the denim seems to be very rough on brushes. As they get messed up, I just toss them. I go through the small detail brushes a lot faster than the others. Here's how I do jeans:

* Slip a piece of cardboard or other item into the pant leg to help keep it flat as well as so the paint from one side of the leg won't soak through to the other side.

* I draw the design onto the denim with a washable fabric marker - the kind that is sold with notions. I have white so it shows up better on the denim. Once I have that done, I go over the final lines with a black fabric dye pen. (I got it at JoAnn's.)

* I like to do a very watered down white base coat to fill in the area where the design will be. That's the main reason I use the fabric dye pen - it will still show enough so I don't have to redraw the design. I only do the base coat on an area that I know I can get done before the base coat fully dries.

* When the base coat is still damp but not too wet, I start painting the design in the final colors. Painting "wet on wet" seems to help the final paint layer stick better. It's still important to not put the paint on too thickly as it could crack or even flake later.

* Once I have the design done and the paint is dry, I go back to add the outline or other small details, like the white "sparkle" in eyes.


----------



## TravelinGal

Lisa - thanks for all those great tips!!!  
I don't have any paint right now, so I'll have to buy some in any case.  (Only fabric I ever painted was our M&M costumes years ago and that was smooth cotton.)


----------



## kjbrown

eeyore3847 said:


> that is awesome. How old is your DD? Mine is turning 5 this year!



Mine is turning 5 too!  Too funny!  She likes it so far, but I am so afraid she will one day not like having her birthday on Halloween.

We've kept them separate so far, party on one day with whatever theme she chooses and Halloween and trick or treating another day with whatever costume she chooses.

She's already decided she wants a Mickey Mouse Clubhouse birthday.  Of course, she told me that shortly after watching the show the other day!


----------



## teresajoy

disneymommieof2 said:


> Teresa did you see I post my eeyore pics on you're TR?!?!


No, I didn't see that yet! I'm off to look now! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks everyone for the concern for Aisling.  The headaches continue but the allergy medicine seems to have least gotten her past the "motion sickness" part.  She does wear sunglasses EVERY time she's outside so we continue to do that.  I haven't added a hat yet because I know it's going to be a huge battle but I'm going to find a great one she can't refuse before Florida!!!


I hope you get this figured out, the poor thing! And, poor Mommy, it is so hard to see our children in pain.  




minnie2 said:


> HAPPY EARLY ANNIVERSARY!  i love hearing about couples being together for yrs!  George and I are at 14 yrs married 18yrs together.
> 
> I was the same way when Nikki started Kindergarten I told George that was one thing I was happy about when we left GA that IL has 1/2 day kindergarten.  Of course her teacher told me she would have loved full day!  Problem is Mommy wouldn't have!  Kyle is headed into 1st grade and I can't believe they are growing uop so fast I am not ready to have him away all day yet.  Heck I don't think he wants to e away all day yet.  I guess it is a good thing i help ut in both of their classes at least once a week.  I am not too over protective :



Thanks! Wednesday will be Heather and Henry's anniversary too! I'm thinking it's their 14th? Corey was 2 and Courtney was a newborn, so that seems to work out right! David wanted to get married on our anniversay too, to keep with the tradition, but Barbara's family thought it would be too hot in AUGUST, so they got married July 30th!   It turned out to be the HOTTEST day of the year! So, they had their 13th anniversay last Wednesday. 

I am really becoming a wreck thinking about Lydia going to school. I try to keep my enthusiasm up for her though. I really hope she gets the teacher we requested. She was Arminda's Kindergarten teacher, and Arminda referred to her as "an angel"  We loved her, and I think she'd be really good for Lydia. 



DisneyLaura said:


> Hi everyone, I am a lurker learning to sew.  Some of you may remember a couple of months ago I was making a quilting organizer (well that's not done yet) but I did finish my first sewing project and it was so fun.  For those of you who didn't know, I bought my first sewing machine right after Christmas and I bought it at Joann's fabrics.  In Joann's is a store (close to home it's called) that rents space from Joann's.  Well if you buy a machine from them you get 12 months free of a Creative Sew Club that meets once a month.  So far I have been working on my organizer (for three classes now), usually it's a different project.  Anyway July's was a scalloped pillowcase and I finished it.  The yellow fabric is supposed to be cording but I did a flat cording (just because I'm still a beginner and I wanted to be able to finish mine that night).  So here is my first COMPLETE project.  I figure I can make a lot of pillowcases now, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the whole pillowcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the scalloped edging.


You realize that with one more seam, for an elastic casing, and you'd have a really cute skirt, don't you??? That is adorable! Good job! 


t-beri said:


> Good Morning Good Morning!!   I am back to work this week after getting less than desired accomplished on my week off.  I just wanted to pop in and say Hi.  I was keeping up on the blackberry whenever I could sneak it away from my husband.
> 
> I brought our camera in w/ me to work to try to upload the pics.  I have some from out trip to MK and a simply sweet dress I made for Lily MONTHS ago and her 4th outfit I never got around to posting ( she wore it to school today and I had the camera in my hand so I thought I'd grab a few shots for you guys) Now if I can figure out how to get the pics from the camera into my computer we'll be in business
> 
> Glad to be back.  I'll holla at you girls later!
> ...t.



Hey Tifani! We've missed you! I hope you get the picture thing figrued out soon so we can see them!


----------



## minnie2

DisneyLaura said:


> Hi everyone, I am a lurker learning to sew.  Some of you may remember a couple of months ago I was making a quilting organizer (well that's not done yet) but I did finish my first sewing project and it was so fun.  For those of you who didn't know, I bought my first sewing machine right after Christmas and I bought it at Joann's fabrics.  In Joann's is a store (close to home it's called) that rents space from Joann's.  Well if you buy a machine from them you get 12 months free of a Creative Sew Club that meets once a month.  So far I have been working on my organizer (for three classes now), usually it's a different project.  Anyway July's was a scalloped pillowcase and I finished it.  The yellow fabric is supposed to be cording but I did a flat cording (just because I'm still a beginner and I wanted to be able to finish mine that night).  So here is my first COMPLETE project.  I figure I can make a lot of pillowcases now, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the whole pillowcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the scalloped edging.


It came out great!  I can totally see a pillow case dress out of that!



teresajoy said:


> Thanks! Wednesday will be Heather and Henry's anniversary too! I'm thinking it's their 14th? Corey was 2 and Courtney was a newborn, so that seems to work out right! David wanted to get married on our anniversay too, to keep with the tradition, but Barbara's family thought it would be too hot in AUGUST, so they got married July 30th!   It turned out to be the HOTTEST day of the year! So, they had their 13th anniversay last Wednesday.
> 
> I am really becoming a wreck thinking about Lydia going to school. I try to keep my enthusiasm up for her though. I really hope she gets the teacher we requested. She was Arminda's Kindergarten teacher, and Arminda referred to her as "an angel"  We loved her, and I think she'd be really good for Lydia.


So happy Anniversary to Heather and Henry!  That is so fun you got married on the same day!   And a belated Happy Anniversary to david and Barbara!  
My mom and my step dad got married on my step grandparents anniversary since they were married for I think 50 yrs and they thought it would be lucky.  Sadly my step grandma died on that same date so it went from a lucky date to a not so lucky.   So we were hopping my nephew their 3rd grand baby would be born on that day but he came the day early.  Either way I love that you all got married on the same date how fun!

 Try not to stress about her going to school ( I know easier said then done!   Hopefully she will get the teacher you requested if not I am sure she will be fine.  You are an involved mommy and no matter what happens she will do great!  

 I stress alot about the teachers especially this yr.  Now that Nikki has been DX' with Celiac it brings a whole new ball game to a good teacher!  Kyle for the past 2 yrs has had awful teachers so I pretty much taught him everything at home.  He is such a go with the flow kind of kid it worked out

I can't believe school starts in a month!!!!!.


----------



## t-beri

My pics are uploadED to my computer and are uploadING to my photobucket, so in a few more minutes I will have some pics for ya'll.  I am thinking of sending a pic of the 4th top and the simply sweet dress to YCMT (typing that made me think of the yung family  Yeah, I've done it too!! )

So sit tight, I'll see what I can come up w/ for ya....maybe it'll pick up this slow day a bit


----------



## lovesdumbo

GoofyG said:


> This is the 4th of July skirt that my girls wore.  I have to find pictures of them wearing it.  I know I have twirl factor.


Wow-she made 2 of those?  Your Mom is awesome!



sahm1000 said:


> Thanks to everyone for all of the kind compliments on the pictures of my babies!
> 
> I have loved everyone's designs!  Everything is stunning as usual.  I love that bucket hat pattern!  I doubt I get all of my outfits done for Disney let alone hats to match!  I do think I will have to add it to my list of patterns that I want though.
> 
> Construction is still going on at my house so I think I'll probably be off and on the next week or so.  Sorry if I miss anything!  I cannot wait until this mess is over!  Yuck!


The hat is actually pretty easy-much easier than I anticipated.  

Don't know how you're dealing with construction and a new baby and 2 other small children.  Hope it's finished soon! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> I know you all want to see party pics.....


Looks like a great day!  Love the purple & black theme!



GoofyG said:


> Just couldn't resist posting the girls birthday pictures and Attikus 1mos
> Ellarie 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Araeyah 2 (My Minnie Lover)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little A.J.


Beautiful!



GoofyG said:


> I forgot my mom made this outfit for Ellarie, I'll have to look for the skirt she made for RaeRae.
> My little Pre-K girl.


Love that outfit!!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> We love Halloween at our house too...but I also live right near Salem- you know of the witches fame- so everyone around here kinda celebrates Halloween.  Aisling came home from the hospital on Halloween (she came a little early so she had an extended stay at the hospital).  So she came home in a rediculously large pumpkin outfit.  My BF bought it for her and apparently when I said she was tiny, she didn't get HOW tiny so she bought her a 3-6 month costume.  Ya, I get it....DH and I are big people but really???  She was 5 lbs at the time!!!!


How cute!!!



DisneyLaura said:


> Hi everyone, I am a lurker learning to sew.  Some of you may remember a couple of months ago I was making a quilting organizer (well that's not done yet) but I did finish my first sewing project and it was so fun.  For those of you who didn't know, I bought my first sewing machine right after Christmas and I bought it at Joann's fabrics.  In Joann's is a store (close to home it's called) that rents space from Joann's.  Well if you buy a machine from them you get 12 months free of a Creative Sew Club that meets once a month.  So far I have been working on my organizer (for three classes now), usually it's a different project.  Anyway July's was a scalloped pillowcase and I finished it.  The yellow fabric is supposed to be cording but I did a flat cording (just because I'm still a beginner and I wanted to be able to finish mine that night).  So here is my first COMPLETE project.  I figure I can make a lot of pillowcases now, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the whole pillowcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the scalloped edging.


Great job!  Way more than just a simple pillowcase!



TravelinGal said:


> I do not have the talent to appliqué.  I've tried quite a few times.  I don't know if it's me, my ancient machine or a bit of both.  All I know is it does NOT work.
> 
> This is the image I found that I thought I _might_ be able to paint...


That will look really cute!


----------



## lovesdumbo

I finished Joe's shirt for Chef Mickey's.  I never knew how difficult it can be to sew on black-my eyes aren't as young as they used to be.  I liked Lisa's idea of yellow & red buttons but went with the black ones I had on hand.















Here's what Emma & Lizzy will be wearing:


----------



## lovesdumbo

I made Lizzy a Pooh hat.  I was able to enlarge all the pattern pieces 5% on a copier.  I used the same size to make one for Joe.  I still need to add the lining.  I bought those patches in 2006.


----------



## kpgriffin

TravelinGal said:


> OK - still thinking about something special for my DS to wear @ WDW on his birthday.  I found a cute image of Mickey with a birthday hat and balloons (coloring page actually) and I'm wondering if anyone can tell me more about painting on denim.  I tried doing web searches but couldn't find anything that really told me how to do it.
> 
> Things like: what type of paint is best, what type of brushes are best, does denim need any special treatment before applying paint (other than washing first/no fabric softener), anything you can do to get brighter colors on denim other than making the paint layer really thick? -- anything else that is pertinent?  Are there any online sites that have more information?
> 
> I'm not really sure if it will come out good at all, but figured I still have 2 months, so I could give it a try.  Just don't want to waste money and buy the wrong stuff.  (I'll do something on an old pair of shorts first to find out what I'm getting into...)
> 
> I'm just thinking this is a project I could do with him in the room, where sewing would be a real task right now.  (my sewing machine is in our unfinished basement and not safe for DS to be down there and since he doesn't nap anymore I don't have time to sew a shirt right now.)



I used to paint T-shirts and there is a product that you can mix in with the Apple paint to use it on fabric. I can't remember the name of it but someone here might know. I worked great for me. We celebrated LilliAnna's 3rd birthday at WDW. I had a dress appliqued with Mickey and "Golly Gee, today I'm three."  She got a lot of birthday wishes that day.  Good luck.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Here's a dress I made for Emma and top for Lizzy.  I used the bodice of the Tiered Flouncy Sundress and the "skirt" of the a-line to make these.  Super quick and they look so perfect for Disney in August.


----------



## MouseTriper

lovesdumbo said:


> I finished Joe's shirt for Chef Mickey's.  I never knew how difficult it can be to sew on black-my eyes aren't as young as they used to be.  I liked Lisa's idea of yellow & red buttons but went with the black ones I had on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what Emma & Lizzy will be wearing:



OH MY GOODNESS...I AM IN LOVE WITH THESE OUTFITS!!!  BUT YOU ALREADY KNEW THAT RIGHT???  THEY ARE AWESOME!!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

I have a weather question.  We are going to WDW in late November early December next year, what type of clothes should I do, long or short sleeves. pants or shorts?


----------



## disneymommieof2

lovesdumbo said:


> Here's a dress I made for Emma and top for Lizzy.  I used the bodice of the Tiered Flouncy Sundress and the "skirt" of the a-line to make these.  Super quick and they look so perfect for Disney in August.


Wow you're on a roll!! How many outfits do you have left to make before the trip?? 
They ALL look great I love those hats and the MM clubhouse outfits are my favs!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

LovesDumbo-I love all of those dresses and shirts that you posted. They look so great. Your kids are going to get so many compliments.


----------



## jessica52877

It seems to be a toss up with weather in those months. We used to always go the first weekend in December and I have had shorts and t's on with nothing at night, along with winter coats, hats and gloves. I would go with items you can layer easily! So skirts (with warm tights if necessary) with something that long sleeves can go under seems to work well. 

For Dallas I have learned short sleeves and layer with long under it. He can usually wear jeans if he needs to and doesn't complain even if it is hotter out.


----------



## lovesdumbo

MouseTriper said:


> OH MY GOODNESS...I AM IN LOVE WITH THESE OUTFITS!!!  BUT YOU ALREADY KNEW THAT RIGHT???  THEY ARE AWESOME!!!


Thanks!  You can do it!!!!



DisneyLaura said:


> I have a weather question.  We are going to WDW in late November early December next year, what type of clothes should I do, long or short sleeves. pants or shorts?


You have to be prepared for anything.  I've been in both extreems-close to 90's during the day and a trip with 30's at night.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Wow you're on a roll!! How many outfits do you have left to make before the trip??
> They ALL look great I love those hats and the MM clubhouse outfits are my favs!!


Thanks!  Everything that absolutely HAS to get done is done.  I do have a bowling shirt cut out for DS for AK that I would like to do.  I want to make my oldest DD a pink flamingo bowling shirt (but she says she doesn't want it-I'm thinking she'd like it when she saw it).  I want to make my oldest another one of those a-lines with bias with some really awesome batik fabric I have so I was thinking I would have to make my own bias for that-I'll just hem the bottom of that instead of bias for the hem so it shouldn't be too bad.  I want to make all 3 of my kids colored pencil roll ups and would like to make 4 more for friends.  I've got some really cute pirate fabric that would make a cute bowling shirt for DS but I know I'm not up for 3 bowling shirts in the next 10 days.

AND....I still need do something for autographs, pack, and clean the house......and cleaning isn't really an option because my MIL and SIL are going to stay at our house for a few days while we're gone while they have floors refinished.



Tinka_Belle said:


> LovesDumbo-I love all of those dresses and shirts that you posted. They look so great. Your kids are going to get so many compliments.


Thanks!


----------



## minnie2

All this new cute stuff!  

 ??? for those of you with 2 yr old girls.

I am making this skirt for my niece and my cousin gave me her waist measurement of 191/2 and that sounds so big for a 2 yr old!   Nikki's is only 22 1/2 and she is 8.  My niece is very tiny  and I know Nikki is tiny but still.  When I cut out  and put the elastic in the casing it still looks so big.  
So my question is what is your 2 yr old's waist measurement.  I asked for ehr to measure Anya's waist again but I am not sure she is doing it right.  They are in Tampa so it isn't like I can just get in the car and measure it myself.


----------



## jham

Goofy G, love the pictures of your gorgeous kids!

Anna, Love the birthday party pictures (and the birthday boys' tee shirts  )



DisneyLaura said:


> Hi everyone, I am a lurker learning to sew.  Some of you may remember a couple of months ago I was making a quilting organizer (well that's not done yet) but I did finish my first sewing project and it was so fun.  For those of you who didn't know, I bought my first sewing machine right after Christmas and I bought it at Joann's fabrics.  In Joann's is a store (close to home it's called) that rents space from Joann's.  Well if you buy a machine from them you get 12 months free of a Creative Sew Club that meets once a month.  So far I have been working on my organizer (for three classes now), usually it's a different project.  Anyway July's was a scalloped pillowcase and I finished it.  The yellow fabric is supposed to be cording but I did a flat cording (just because I'm still a beginner and I wanted to be able to finish mine that night).  So here is my first COMPLETE project.  I figure I can make a lot of pillowcases now, lol.



That turned out great!  I want to make some pillowcases for our Disneyland trip since we'll be bringing the big pillows in the car.  Mine won't be that fancy though!



lovesdumbo said:


> I finished Joe's shirt for Chef Mickey's.  I never knew how difficult it can be to sew on black-my eyes aren't as young as they used to be.  I liked Lisa's idea of yellow & red buttons but went with the black ones I had on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what Emma & Lizzy will be wearing:



Love it all but I may have to CAB that cool bowling shirt! It turned out great!



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's a dress I made for Emma and top for Lizzy.  I used the bodice of the Tiered Flouncy Sundress and the "skirt" of the a-line to make these.  Super quick and they look so perfect for Disney in August.



cute! 

Lori, Jojo's spider outfit is adorable!


----------



## LisaZoe

minnie2 said:


> All this new cute stuff!
> 
> ??? for those of you with 2 yr old girls.
> 
> I am making this skirt for my niece and my cousin gave me her waist measurement of 191/2 and that sounds so big for a 2 yr old!   Nikki's is only 22 1/2 and she is 8.  My niece is very tiny  and I know Nikki is tiny but still.  When I cut out  and put the elastic in the casing it still looks so big.
> So my question is what is your 2 yr old's waist measurement.  I asked for her to measure Anya's waist again but I am not sure she is doing it right.  They are in Tampa so it isn't like I can just get in the car and measure it myself.



That measurement sounds reasonable. It's amazing how little the waist changes in size compared to length as kids get bigger. Here's a chart I like to use to check measurements that seem off based on clothing size: http://www.fiber-images.com/Free_Th...e_reference_charts_standard_measurements.html


----------



## GoofyG

minnie2 said:


> All this new cute stuff!
> 
> ??? for those of you with 2 yr old girls.
> 
> I am making this skirt for my niece and my cousin gave me her waist measurement of 191/2 and that sounds so big for a 2 yr old!   Nikki's is only 22 1/2 and she is 8.  My niece is very tiny  and I know Nikki is tiny but still.  When I cut out  and put the elastic in the casing it still looks so big.
> So my question is what is your 2 yr old's waist measurement.  I asked for ehr to measure Anya's waist again but I am not sure she is doing it right.  They are in Tampa so it isn't like I can just get in the car and measure it myself.



My 2yr old measures 191/2 in the waist, remember that they have toddlers bellies.  My 4yr old measures 20, but has no belly.


----------



## t-beri

lovesdumbo said:


> I finished Joe's shirt for Chef Mickey's.  I never knew how difficult it can be to sew on black-my eyes aren't as young as they used to be.  I liked Lisa's idea of yellow & red buttons but went with the black ones I had on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what Emma & Lizzy will be wearing:



WOW these are all fantastic!!!  Where did you get the black mickey heads on red?? I have only been able to find it in flannel OR in a $20.00 quilt kit and my son LOVES it!!  
Love the bucket hats too...great use for those patches!!!



DisneyLaura said:


> I have a weather question.  We are going to WDW in late November early December next year, what type of clothes should I do, long or short sleeves. pants or shorts?



All of the above.  During the day you may get away w/ tees and shorts but in the evenings it will most likely be cool.  You should plan for layers.  We go at the end of Oct.  (earlier this year though ) And I plan for a lot of skirts or capris and take along long sleeves to wear under tees or light jackets to wear over as well as tights to throw on Lily's legs if she is cold.
I know that I've read that a few others use the pants for boys that zip off below the knee, we take those for mac and that usually works out good.

The weather here is somewhat unpredictable so it's best to be prepared  

GRRR.... my computer froze twice while I was trying to upload those photos to my photobucket  but it seems that now I have them- some  of them twice, I think. 
I'll pull them up and post them now.

...t.


----------



## ncmomof2

minnie2 said:


> All this new cute stuff!
> 
> ??? for those of you with 2 yr old girls.
> 
> I am making this skirt for my niece and my cousin gave me her waist measurement of 191/2 and that sounds so big for a 2 yr old!   Nikki's is only 22 1/2 and she is 8.  My niece is very tiny  and I know Nikki is tiny but still.  When I cut out  and put the elastic in the casing it still looks so big.
> So my question is what is your 2 yr old's waist measurement.  I asked for ehr to measure Anya's waist again but I am not sure she is doing it right.  They are in Tampa so it isn't like I can just get in the car and measure it myself.



My 2 year olds waist is about that.  Don't forget that they thin out as they grow.


----------



## GoofyG

Here are some pictures of the girls a yr ago at disney world.  The animal kingdom outfit my friend made.


----------



## GoofyG

Here's a picture with them in their halloween outfits.  Also couldn't resist the sleeping princess.








No my mom didn't make the dress, but it was a beautiful find.




Now this yr she wants to be a pirate, go figure.  (it's a good thing though, since I cut her hair short)


----------



## minnie2

LisaZoe said:


> That measurement sounds reasonable. It's amazing how little the waist changes in size compared to length as kids get bigger. Here's a chart I like to use to check measurements that seem off based on clothing size: http://www.fiber-images.com/Free_Th...e_reference_charts_standard_measurements.html


Thanks!  Wow it really doesn't change all that much.  My concern is because my niece is very tiny (45 for weight) and my dd is very tiny neither have an oz of fat.  I am so jealous!  LOL


GoofyG said:


> My 2yr old measures 191/2 in the waist, remember that they have toddlers bellies.  My 4yr old measures 20, but has no belly.


Thanks!  So I guess I will sew it up then.


ncmomof2 said:


> My 2 year olds waist is about that.  Don't forget that they thin out as they grow.


See she is a peanut and tiny already just like Nikki was as a baby.  The again Nikki is 8 and can still wear a size 5 in some things  they are just shorter .



GoofyG said:


> Here are some pictures of the girls a yr ago at disney world.  The animal kingdom outfit my friend made.


SO CUTE!


----------



## GoofyG

My 4yr old isn't even on the charts for weight.  I think she may have hit 30lbs, and she turned 4 uin March, my 2yr old is heavy compared to my 4yr old.  The 2yr old is 25lbs, so I know tiny, and now the baby is very tall, but at least on the charts 13% is all, but the Dr was thrilled to finally get one of my kids on the charts.  So my mom has to change things around when she is sewing.


----------



## minnie2

GoofyG said:


> My 4yr old isn't even on the charts for weight.  I think she may have hit 30lbs, and she turned 4 uin March, my 2yr old is heavy compared to my 4yr old.  The 2yr old is 25lbs, so I know tiny, and now the baby is very tall, but at least on the charts 13% is all, but the Dr was thrilled to finally get one of my kids on the charts.  So my mom has to change things around when she is sewing.


 ISn't it funny how different kids from the same family are?  Nikki was always tiny and Kyle was always a moose!  They are 2.5 yrs apart and they both weigh the same amount!  I think I will just sew the skirt up and at worst case we pin it for Chef Mickey's and she grows into it


----------



## PrincessKell

HI everyone!!!   Its been a LOOOOOOOONG time. Life has been so crazy. I still have yet to sew anything for Georgia in a long time. Lets see on the update.

Kevin is still gone, so that means I am working two jobs and taking care of the Little Georgia Peach. Its summer, so its been tough with the YMCA bill, but at least the ex in laws are helping with that. She goes there every three weeks so the bill isn't so high. if she was there the WHOLE summer it would have been $1600!  Thankfully, they get how hard it is since Kevin isn't really helping $$ at all. 

No Disney trip this year.... but working on it. 

I am looking at everyones new outfits and they are sooo great! Totally makes me want to dust off the machine and get to town (when I have time of course! ) 

I hope everyone is doing well. I have missed you all!


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> So happy Anniversary to Heather and Henry!  That is so fun you got married on the same day!   And a belated Happy Anniversary to david and Barbara!
> My mom and my step dad got married on my step grandparents anniversary since they were married for I think 50 yrs and they thought it would be lucky.  Sadly my step grandma died on that same date so it went from a lucky date to a not so lucky.   So we were hopping my nephew their 3rd grand baby would be born on that day but he came the day early.  Either way I love that you all got married on the same date how fun!
> 
> Try not to stress about her going to school ( I know easier said then done!   Hopefully she will get the teacher you requested if not I am sure she will be fine.  You are an involved mommy and no matter what happens she will do great!
> 
> I stress alot about the teachers especially this yr.  Now that Nikki has been DX' with Celiac it brings a whole new ball game to a good teacher!  Kyle for the past 2 yrs has had awful teachers so I pretty much taught him everything at home.  He is such a go with the flow kind of kid it worked out
> 
> I can't believe school starts in a month!!!!!.



Thanks!  I am sure I will be fine once school starts, and we get into the routine, but I cried when Corey started High School too!My baby boy will be a JUNIOR this year!!!!  



lovesdumbo said:


> I finished Joe's shirt for Chef Mickey's.  I never knew how difficult it can be to sew on black-my eyes aren't as young as they used to be.  I liked Lisa's idea of yellow & red buttons but went with the black ones I had on hand.



Great job!!! I think I prefer the black buttons to colored ones on this shirt. It looks really good!!!

And I love the girls outfits!!! Too cute! 



lovesdumbo said:


> I made Lizzy a Pooh hat.  I was able to enlarge all the pattern pieces 5% on a copier.  I used the same size to make one for Joe.  I still need to add the lining.  I bought those patches in 2006.



Those are too cute!!! When Corey was a baby, and Miss Cammie was just barely out of Pampers,   he wore hats like that! He was SOOOO cute in them! 



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's a dress I made for Emma and top for Lizzy.  I used the bodice of the Tiered Flouncy Sundress and the "skirt" of the a-line to make these.  Super quick and they look so perfect for Disney in August.


Cute!!!! I love these, nice and simple and absolutely adorable!  



t-beri said:


> WOW these are all fantastic!!!  Where did you get the black mickey heads on red?? I have only been able to find it in flannel OR in a $20.00 quilt kit and my son LOVES it!!
> Love the bucket hats too...great use for those patches!!!...t.


I've seen that fabric at Hobby Lobby. Let me know if you can't find it and I can pick some up for you. 



GoofyG said:


> Here are some pictures of the girls a yr ago at disney world.  The animal kingdom outfit my friend made.


I love these outfits! Your friend isn't Dena, is she? (woops, I meant to ask that about the Animal Kingdom outfits! But I love these too!)


----------



## teresajoy

PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone!!!   Its been a LOOOOOOOONG time. Life has been so crazy. I still have yet to sew anything for Georgia in a long time. Lets see on the update.
> 
> Kevin is still gone, so that means I am working two jobs and taking care of the Little Georgia Peach. Its summer, so its been tough with the YMCA bill, but at least the ex in laws are helping with that. She goes there every three weeks so the bill isn't so high. if she was there the WHOLE summer it would have been $1600!  Thankfully, they get how hard it is since Kevin isn't really helping $$ at all.
> 
> No Disney trip this year.... but working on it.
> 
> I am looking at everyones new outfits and they are sooo great! Totally makes me want to dust off the machine and get to town (when I have time of course! )
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I have missed you all!



Kelly, I've thought about you so often the last few months! I am so glad you checked in!!!!    I am sorry you had to go through all this


----------



## GoofyG

teresajoy said:


> Thanks!  I am sure I will be fine once school starts, and we get into the routine, but I cried when Corey started High School too!My baby boy will be a JUNIOR this year!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!!! I think I prefer the black buttons to colored ones on this shirt. It looks really good!!!
> 
> And I love the girls outfits!!! Too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are too cute!!! When Corey was a baby, and Miss Cammie was just barely out of Pampers,   he wore hats like that! He was SOOOO cute in them!
> 
> 
> Cute!!!! I love these, nice and simple and absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> I've seen that fabric at Hobby Lobby. Let me know if you can't find it and I can pick some up for you.
> 
> 
> I love these outfits! Your friend isn't Dena, is she? (woops, I meant to ask that about the Animal Kingdom outfits! But I love these too!)



No, she is a friend from high school.  Now she lives in Mo.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ncmomof2 said:


> Well I decided to do the applique.



Love the dress with the applique.  Glad you decided to add it!



Twins+2more said:


> Hey everyone.  I wanted to share my BIG GIVE story.
> 
> Chianna Striking a pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her Cinderella outfit



WOW!  That was so nice of Cathy!  Chianna looks so pretty in all those poses!  It is so cool that she can button those buttons!



LisaZoe said:


> Well, I decided to try doing tiny appliquéd apples to use for the covered buttons. Here's my test button:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one button set in that size so I just did this one to try it. I'm glad it's only a test because I realized the thread ends from my knots show through the yellow fabric. I need to get some buttons today so I can make the final ones to use - and then the dress is finally done!!!
> .



I love those buttons!  And it took me many looks to finally see those threads!



CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of this outfit, before it was done...a long time ago.. Anyway, I finally took a photo of Ireland in it today...and she wanted me to tell you all that she got her hair cut...6 inches. Ouch! I was not expectng that, when you ask for just a trim...:



It came out beautiful!  I love the applique on the front.  I was going to add an embroidered picture just like that to Sara Beth's skirt and it was too big for the squares I am doing....Maybe I can use it as for something like this!



CastleCreations said:


> I decided that the girls will be a bride and groom for Halloween. They don't go trick-or-treating, but will be going to MNNSHP. After seeing a photo on eeek bay, the girls wanted to be corpse brides... What happened to my sweet little girls. Well anyway in the photo was a boy and girl. One was the bride and the other the groom, it was really cute. So the girls are fighting over who will wear the dress. I wound up buying the tux...it looked too hard to make, with the bow tie, and all...
> The only difference is, on Halloween, Ireland will have grey skin, hair, and carry a grey bouquet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is made from grey satin, tulle and silver lame'. I decided to shirr a panel in the back instead of putting in a zipper. I don't do zippers
> The skirt part, is a seperate skirt and made of three layers of satin, with tulle strips. I tacked the skirt to the top, but it does have an elastic waist and can be 2 pieces if need be. Just the weight of the skirt was a bit much...and was not staying up well on it's own. Ireland loves it and was trying hard to be scary...she did wind up scaring the dog...:



That makeup job is awsome!  She looks really scary.  The dress came out good too.  I really need to learn how to shirr!



SallyfromDE said:


> I came across this dress someone made on YahooGroups for the FarbenMix patterns. I thought it was adorable with the Ariel fabric. Since it's been "cased" alot lately  I thought someone else might like to see it. I did crop the head out so no one could see the child.



I love this dress!  has anyone here done a farbenmix pattern?  How hard are they? I really like the pattern that was used for this dress.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I just finished an outfit for Jenna. I got inspired by all the recent Halloween things that I have been seeing lately. You can't see it very well in the picture, but it has witches all over it.



This is really cute.  I love the hoodie underneath!  I haven't even started thinking about halloween!



GoofyG said:


> Here is the first picture of my 3 kiddos.  My mom made the girls outfit, and I just happen to have a frog outfit for my little man.  Enjoy!



i wish the pics were bigger!  They are absolutely beautiful!



eeyore3847 said:


> oh I am working on our second halloween outfit... we love boo day around here.. We call it jo-toberfest since it is josephines birthday on halloween. so we celebrate all year long.
> I tried to get her to be scared for the pictures...hmmmm



She doesn't look too scary to me!  very pretty! I love the patch on the pants !



GoofyG said:


> Here our some pictures of the girls wearing wall-E.  DD4 wore hers to the movie



They look so cute!  



GoofyG said:


> Just couldn't resist posting the girls birthday pictures and Attikus 1mos
> Ellarie 4



Those are beautiful pictures!  You had them done at Pennys?  I will have to try there next tme!



DisneyLaura said:


> Hi everyone, I am a lurker learning to sew.  Some of you may remember a couple of months ago I was making a quilting organizer (well that's not done yet) but I did finish my first sewing project and it was so fun.  For those of you who didn't know, I bought my first sewing machine right after Christmas and I bought it at Joann's fabrics.  In Joann's is a store (close to home it's called) that rents space from Joann's.  Well if you buy a machine from them you get 12 months free of a Creative Sew Club that meets once a month.  So far I have been working on my organizer (for three classes now), usually it's a different project.  Anyway July's was a scalloped pillowcase and I finished it.  The yellow fabric is supposed to be cording but I did a flat cording (just because I'm still a beginner and I wanted to be able to finish mine that night).  So here is my first COMPLETE project.  I figure I can make a lot of pillowcases now, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closeup of the scalloped edging.



You did a great job!  That is cool that you get a year of classes.  



lovesdumbo said:


> I finished Joe's shirt for Chef Mickey's.  I never knew how difficult it can be to sew on black-my eyes aren't as young as they used to be.  I liked Lisa's idea of yellow & red buttons but went with the black ones I had on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what Emma & Lizzy will be wearing:



Love that shirt!  The girls dresses came out great too!



lovesdumbo said:


> I made Lizzy a Pooh hat.  I was able to enlarge all the pattern pieces 5% on a copier.  I used the same size to make one for Joe.  I still need to add the lining.  I bought those patches in 2006.



Those hats are great!  I love them both!  I showed my mom the pattern today and tried to hint that I really wanted it!  You did an awesome job!



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's a dress I made for Emma and top for Lizzy.  I used the bodice of the Tiered Flouncy Sundress and the "skirt" of the a-line to make these.  Super quick and they look so perfect for Disney in August.




Those are cute!  And they are perfect for August heat!  I am so looking forward to lat sept/oct trip.  I know it is still hot, but I am hoping a little cooler!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Anyone here from Linette (MrsMiller) lately.  I haven't seen any posts from her lately and was thinking about her.


----------



## NaeNae

minnie2 said:


> All this new cute stuff!
> 
> ??? for those of you with 2 yr old girls.
> 
> I am making this skirt for my niece and my cousin gave me her waist measurement of 191/2 and that sounds so big for a 2 yr old!   Nikki's is only 22 1/2 and she is 8.  My niece is very tiny  and I know Nikki is tiny but still.  When I cut out  and put the elastic in the casing it still looks so big.
> So my question is what is your 2 yr old's waist measurement.  I asked for ehr to measure Anya's waist again but I am not sure she is doing it right.  They are in Tampa so it isn't like I can just get in the car and measure it myself.



My DGD2, GoofyG's DD, is 19 1/2" in the waist.  I think I do 16" for the elastic.
Hope that helps.


----------



## lovesdumbo

jham said:


> Love it all but I may have to CAB that cool bowling shirt! It turned out great!
> 
> 
> 
> cute!


Thanks!  Feel free to CASE-I can't imagine you would butcher anything!  I really liked the Mickey shirt that someone (was it 2cutekidz?) did in black/white/red too.



t-beri said:


> WOW these are all fantastic!!!  Where did you get the black mickey heads on red?? I have only been able to find it in flannel OR in a $20.00 quilt kit and my son LOVES it!!
> Love the bucket hats too...great use for those patches!!!


Thanks!  I got it at JoAnn's.  I think it was within the last month.  Do you want me to check to see if they still have any?  It is really thin.  

I was wondering what I could do for a hat for my DS that wouldn't look too girly or babyish.  I had that red/black Mickey and the navy Mickey but wasn't sure I would like them together and they were both very thin fabrics.  Then I considered solids like black and red but thought that wouldn't really be his style so I thought of the denim and I thought I've got a Mickey applique at home and then I remembered those park patches.  It is actually a tiny bit big on him now so it should fit for a few years.  I do have to figure out how the alphabets work on my sewing machine so I can make a label with my phone number.



GoofyG said:


> Here are some pictures of the girls a yr ago at disney world.  The animal kingdom outfit my friend made.


Super cute!!!!!


----------



## minnie2

NaeNae said:


> My DGD2, GoofyG's DD, is 19 1/2" in the waist.  I think I do 16" for the elastic.
> Hope that helps.


Yes thank you!  Hum doing the elastic smaller then the waist size????  I always did DD's the same size as the wast maybe that is why all her skirts are falling off!


----------



## princessmom29

eeyore3847 said:


> that is awesome. How old is your DD? Mine is turning 5 this year!





kjbrown said:


> Mine is turning 5 too!  Too funny!  She likes it so far, but I am so afraid she will one day not like having her birthday on Halloween.
> 
> We've kept them separate so far, party on one day with whatever theme she chooses and Halloween and trick or treating another day with whatever costume she chooses.
> 
> She's already decided she wants a Mickey Mouse Clubhouse birthday.  Of course, she told me that shortly after watching the show the other day!



My DD will be 5 Oct 25. Sometimes we have a halloween birthday sometimes not. We did last year.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi Folks!
I know its been forever since I have posted!
I just wanted to hop on and post a few things I made for Megan.
Im also opening an etsy shop. Just pillowcases, etc for now, to see how things go. Im working on a sonbonnet sue applique quilt for DD2 now.
Here are 2 robes I made. One is sort of a play robe- I have panda fabric to make pants to match and the other is a beach cover up lined with organic hemp terry- very soft!
Panda robe-



Nepali Chupa robe for children (Folkwear Pattern)
This will have pink tyes out of the same fabric as the collar, this is sort of my own design since the pattern does not have directions for lining.



reversible


----------



## glorib

lovesdumbo said:


> I made Lizzy a Pooh hat.  I was able to enlarge all the pattern pieces 5% on a copier.  I used the same size to make one for Joe.  I still need to add the lining.  I bought those patches in 2006.



Those hats are so cute!  I love the denim one with all the patches!  All the outfits you've made are great, too!


----------



## LisaZoe

PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone!!!   Its been a LOOOOOOOONG time. Life has been so crazy. I still have yet to sew anything for Georgia in a long time. Lets see on the update.
> 
> Kevin is still gone, so that means I am working two jobs and taking care of the Little Georgia Peach. Its summer, so its been tough with the YMCA bill, but at least the ex in laws are helping with that. She goes there every three weeks so the bill isn't so high. if she was there the WHOLE summer it would have been $1600!  Thankfully, they get how hard it is since Kevin isn't really helping $$ at all.
> 
> No Disney trip this year.... but working on it.
> 
> I am looking at everyones new outfits and they are sooo great! Totally makes me want to dust off the machine and get to town (when I have time of course! )
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I have missed you all!



Welcome back! I'm sorry to hear your DH (ex?) is not being any help but glad to hear his parents aren't the same.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I love those buttons!  And it took me many looks to finally see those threads!



I probably worry about the small imperfections too much. That's why it takes me so long to finish things sometimes. I get discouraged if it isn't perfect and exactly like what I had in mind so find it hard to do the finishing.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I love this dress!  has anyone here done a farbenmix pattern?  How hard are they? I really like the pattern that was used for this dress.



I've used only one, for a knit hoodie dress/tunic, but have 3 patterns now. IMO they are really pretty simple other than having to trace the pieces and add seam allowance. I love that they can be kept simple or embellished a lot. 

FYI - You can get at least one Farbenmix pattern from Burda - I've seen it at JoAnn's. http://www.burdafashion.com/en/Patt...__Trousers_pants/1270778-1129000-1392558.html

I've been tempted to get it just because it's Farbenmix and would already include the seam allowances. LOL



minnie2 said:


> Yes thank you!  Hum doing the elastic smaller then the waist size????  I always did DD's the same size as the wast maybe that is why all her skirts are falling off!



I usually cut the elastic an inch shorter than the waist measurement and then overlap about an inch. It does seem to help keep pants and skirts up where they belong but Zoe still had slippage over her belly.


----------



## SallyfromDE

disneymomof1 said:


> Ok ladies,  I did it.  After faithfully reading this thread for a year, I bought a sewing machine today !!!  I am so excited to get started, I have never touched a sewing machine so while reading the manual I am a little intimidated.  I am sure it will take me a while to learn all the bells and whistles.  I got the machine, it's a Brother and is a special edition Project Runway model for $130.00.  I bought some clearance fabric and will practice on that.  We are going to  MVMCP in December and my goal is to make matching outfits for DD and DNiece.  I bought some Mickey and Cinderella appliques yesterday and plan on finishing off some plain shirts with the appliques and other trimmings.
> 
> I am so excited to get started, of course DH has already said don't try to make any matching shirts for him because I would be wasting my time.  He is such a party pooper.  Oh well back to the manual, you know I bought fabric, good scissors but what did I forget to buy,    Thread!!!   So back to the store tomorrow after work so I can play around with the machine a little bit tomorrow night.



 Congratulations!! 



minnie2 said:


> All this new cute stuff!
> 
> ??? for those of you with 2 yr old girls.
> 
> I am making this skirt for my niece and my cousin gave me her waist measurement of 191/2 and that sounds so big for a 2 yr old!   Nikki's is only 22 1/2 and she is 8.  My niece is very tiny  and I know Nikki is tiny but still.  When I cut out  and put the elastic in the casing it still looks so big.
> So my question is what is your 2 yr old's waist measurement.  I asked for ehr to measure Anya's waist again but I am not sure she is doing it right.  They are in Tampa so it isn't like I can just get in the car and measure it myself.



My neice is here, so I measured her. She's 2, in June, and her waist is a 20. She's very petite and no diaper. Alreay potty trained. I think one of CarlaC's patterns suggests taking off 4 inches for the elastic.


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> Great job!!! I think I prefer the black buttons to colored ones on this shirt. It looks really good!!!
> 
> And I love the girls outfits!!! Too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are too cute!!! When Corey was a baby, and Miss Cammie was just barely out of Pampers,   he wore hats like that! He was SOOOO cute in them!
> 
> 
> Cute!!!! I love these, nice and simple and absolutely adorable!


Thanks!!!



PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone!!!   Its been a LOOOOOOOONG time. Life has been so crazy. I still have yet to sew anything for Georgia in a long time. Lets see on the update.
> 
> Kevin is still gone, so that means I am working two jobs and taking care of the Little Georgia Peach. Its summer, so its been tough with the YMCA bill, but at least the ex in laws are helping with that. She goes there every three weeks so the bill isn't so high. if she was there the WHOLE summer it would have been $1600!  Thankfully, they get how hard it is since Kevin isn't really helping $$ at all.
> 
> No Disney trip this year.... but working on it.
> 
> I am looking at everyones new outfits and they are sooo great! Totally makes me want to dust off the machine and get to town (when I have time of course! )
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I have missed you all!


 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Love that shirt!  The girls dresses came out great too!
> 
> 
> 
> Those hats are great!  I love them both!  I showed my mom the pattern today and tried to hint that I really wanted it!  You did an awesome job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are cute!  And they are perfect for August heat!  I am so looking forward to lat sept/oct trip.  I know it is still hot, but I am hoping a little cooler!



Thanks!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Folks!
> I know its been forever since I have posted!
> I just wanted to hop on and post a few things I made for Megan.
> Im also opening an etsy shop. Just pillowcases, etc for now, to see how things go. Im working on a sonbonnet sue applique quilt for DD2 now.
> Here are 2 robes I made. One is sort of a play robe- I have panda fabric to make pants to match and the other is a beach cover up lined with organic hemp terry- very soft!
> Panda robe-
> 
> 
> 
> Nepali Chupa robe for children (Folkwear Pattern)
> This will have pink tyes out of the same fabric as the collar, this is sort of my own design since the pattern does not have directions for lining.
> 
> 
> 
> reversible


SO cute! 



glorib said:


> Those hats are so cute!  I love the denim one with all the patches!  All the outfits you've made are great, too!


Thanks!


----------



## CampbellScot

GoofyG said:


> Here's a picture with them in their halloween outfits.  Also couldn't resist the sleeping princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No my mom didn't make the dress, but it was a beautiful find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this yr she wants to be a pirate, go figure.  (it's a good thing though, since I cut her hair short)



so incredibly darling!!!!!


----------



## t-beri

Well, I decided not to bore  ya'll w/ more pics from the MK trip.  But My DH thinks he's a photographer and every once in a while gets a great shot so I thought I'd share a couple he got while we were there. 

For all you Jimminy fans




and here's a great view of Tomorrow Land




Now, on with the show.

Here is Lily's "bubbleduck" dress. It's Carla C's Simply Sweet Tops and Dresses with the halter style bodice. She is wearing her pettiskirt under it though it's a little long for it. 










It was a good hair day! 





And here is her 4th of July twirl top. It is Dainty Designs stripwork top but I doubled the width of the panels for fullness I used democrat fabric to get taunt my republican aunts (I'm surprised they haven't been disowned by my grandparents ) and to tickle my husband and my Pap.  It did just what I wanted it to  






The Back





And a twirl





You may notice that we take a lot of pictures in front of my front door.  Well, little mostly refuses to go into the grass whenever I want her picture taken  and picking the flowers on my Ruellia keeps her entertained while I try to snap a few shots.  

So there.  I am off to fill out my financial aid....for school that starts in like 2 weeks  you know, I mean to do these things. I really do! But my life always seems to be in the way.  Hopefully I will get a good amount of aid and at least a few of the classes I need aren't full. It won't be the first time I registered for classes this late.   

...t.


----------



## t-beri

minnie2 said:


> All this new cute stuff!
> 
> ??? for those of you with 2 yr old girls.
> 
> I am making this skirt for my niece and my cousin gave me her waist measurement of 191/2 and that sounds so big for a 2 yr old!   Nikki's is only 22 1/2 and she is 8.  My niece is very tiny  and I know Nikki is tiny but still.  When I cut out  and put the elastic in the casing it still looks so big.
> So my question is what is your 2 yr old's waist measurement.  I asked for ehr to measure Anya's waist again but I am not sure she is doing it right.  They are in Tampa so it isn't like I can just get in the car and measure it myself.



Ooh, I could run over and measure her for you anything to help out a fellow diser!


----------



## Twins+2more

mommyof2princesses said:


> Anyone here from Linette (MrsMiller) lately.  I haven't seen any posts from her lately and was thinking about her.



I asked earlier in the week and only one person replied.  Said they pm'd her and couldn't get a response.   

Anyone know her personally and tell her that she is missed?


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> Well, I decided not to bore  ya'll w/ more pics from the MK trip.  But My DH thinks he's a photographer and every once in a while gets a great shot so I thought I'd share a couple he got while we were there.
> 
> For all you Jimminy fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a great view of Tomorrow Land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, on with the show.
> 
> Here is Lily's "bubbleduck" dress. It's Carla C's Simply Sweet Tops and Dresses with the halter style bodice. She is wearing her pettiskirt under it though it's a little long for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good hair day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is her 4th of July twirl top. It is Dainty Designs stripwork top but I doubled the width of the panels for fullness I used democrat fabric to get taunt my republican aunts (I'm surprised they haven't been disowned by my grandparents ) and to tickle my husband and my Pap.  It did just what I wanted it to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may notice that we take a lot of pictures in front of my front door.  Well, little mostly refuses to go into the grass whenever I want her picture taken  and picking the flowers on my Ruellia keeps her entertained while I try to snap a few shots.
> 
> So there.  I am off to fill out my financial aid....for school that starts in like 2 weeks  you know, I mean to do these things. I really do! But my life always seems to be in the way.  Hopefully I will get a good amount of aid and at least a few of the classes I need aren't full. It won't be the first time I registered for classes this late.
> 
> ...t.


All are so stinking cute!!!!!



Wish me luck!  I made my own peasant top pattern for my niece  on my own using the one I made for Nik and the chart Lisa posted about sizes.  It looks like it could work and I remembered I had a semi bodice pattern from the dress I made her and matched them up and they actually were almost exact!


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> Ooh, I could run over and measure her for you anything to help out a fellow diser!



 They are actually in Wesley Chapel but every one always says Tampa since it is the closest big city.  How far are you from there?  Maybe when I head down there in Nov we could meet up?  I know my cousin would love to meet some one else close with a little one.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone!!!  Its been a LOOOOOOOONG time. Life has been so crazy. I still have yet to sew anything for Georgia in a long time. Lets see on the update.
> 
> Kevin is still gone, so that means I am working two jobs and taking care of the Little Georgia Peach. Its summer, so its been tough with the YMCA bill, but at least the ex in laws are helping with that. She goes there every three weeks so the bill isn't so high. if she was there the WHOLE summer it would have been $1600! Thankfully, they get how hard it is since Kevin isn't really helping $$ at all.
> 
> No Disney trip this year.... but working on it.
> 
> I am looking at everyones new outfits and they are sooo great! Totally makes me want to dust off the machine and get to town (when I have time of course! )
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I have missed you all!


I'm so happy to see you post!! Please tell us how Georgia is doing? I hope that things get a little easier for you soon.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Folks!
> I know its been forever since I have posted!
> I just wanted to hop on and post a few things I made for Megan.
> Im also opening an etsy shop. Just pillowcases, etc for now, to see how things go. Im working on a sonbonnet sue applique quilt for DD2 now.
> Here are 2 robes I made. One is sort of a play robe- I have panda fabric to make pants to match and the other is a beach cover up lined with organic hemp terry- very soft!
> Panda robe-
> 
> 
> 
> Nepali Chupa robe for children (Folkwear Pattern)
> This will have pink tyes out of the same fabric as the collar, this is sort of my own design since the pattern does not have directions for lining.
> 
> 
> 
> reversible


I;m glad to see you too. Those robes are so cute.



Twins+2more said:


> I asked earlier in the week and only one person replied. Said they pm'd her and couldn't get a response.
> 
> Anyone know her personally and tell her that she is missed?


I have a letter that I will be mailing to her later today. Hopefully I will get a response from her. I hope she is doing ok.


----------



## t-beri

minnie2 said:


> They are actually in Wesley Chapel but every one always says Tampa since it is the closest big city.  How far are you from there?  Maybe when I head down there in Nov we could meet up?  I know my cousin would love to meet some one else close with a little one.



Closer than I am to Tampa actually.  Just about 45 minutes probably.  I'd love to meet up in Nov!! 
...t.


----------



## sahm1000

Well, nothing it seems was accomplished here as far as sewing goes.  I had high hopes of finishing 3 dresses while my parents were here and I haven't gotten any of them done.     And now we are packing up and going to a hotel because the fumes in the house are getting too bad!  

The painters are here and they are staining my built-ins and painting my new office and dining room.  It really STINKS!  So off we all go (parents included since they don't leave until tomorrow) to Embassy Suites.  The dog is at his posh kennel so he doesn't have to suffer either.  Right now I''m not happy about the color of stain on my built-ins in my family room so hopefully that will get fixed.  I'll try and stay in touch but we will be in a hotel for two nights. 

Keep sewing!


----------



## MiniGirl

SallyfromDE said:


> I came across this dress someone made on YahooGroups for the FarbenMix patterns. I thought it was adorable with the Ariel fabric. Since it's been "cased" alot lately  I thought someone else might like to see it. I did crop the head out so no one could see the child.



Hey, this is mine!!!  It is the new Feliz pattern that just came out. I made it at the last minute for this little girl. She was making her first trip to WDW and Ariel is her favorite. I wish ya'll could've see how excited she was when she first saw it. I'm not sure what part has been "cased" since it is new pattern, but it is adorable. I am sure we will be a lot of these dresses (I mean this pattern -- not necessarily Ariel) popping up on ebay really soon. I know I have several in the works myself.


----------



## candicenicole19

Just wanted to update everyone on the Make a wish for my daughter!

We met with our wish granters tonight!  In fact we Just walked in the door!

Zoe was so shy lol, but it was adorable!  They came with toys for the kids (A cinderella crown, a princess puzzle, Markers, crayons coloring books ect)  Zoe's first wish was to go on a disney cruise for a week and swim with dolphins and learn to snorkle!  She also added a night in CInderellas castle but I doubt they could do that.  lol, It is nice to dream about tho!

They needed a second wish in case the first one could not be granted.  She wished for a trip to Hawaii where she wanted to do the same things but also Visit Pearl Harbor and the black sand beach.  

Here is a picture of her with her Wish Granters:





We have to wait to see which wish is approved (If any) They said it could take up to 4 weeks but they think it should be a little sonner then that.

Thanks again for letting me share!  We are so excited!

Candice


----------



## t-beri

How exciting for you Candice.  We're keeping our fingers crossed that you get to go to WDW- WHO NEEDS HAWAII   
...t.

MINIGIRL- Great job!!  I love this pattern.  We had a post of a similar on w/ the butt ruffles (not ariel) recently and a few w/ these Ariel fabric combos.  I love the butt ruffles but I'm kinda askeered of a farbenmix pattern! 

...t.

I finally did get my financial aid filled out and found out what day the semester actually starts.  Aug. 25th.  That means I have only a few more weeks of work..


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Miss Mini Girl....I love that dress, and hope you sell it somewhere soon!


----------



## Stephres

Well, it's not in time for MAW but here is the patchwork hat. At first I was not crazy about the pattern. I did not like sewing through the paper and it was taking too long. Then once I got all the little pieces sewn together it went together like lightening! I'll save it for another project.






Went to two wal marts and no eeyore fabric.  On a happy note, I had Jacob with me and he picked out two fabrics for himself! That never happens. He wants me to make him a first day of school outfit. Woo hoo!


----------



## HeatherSue

LisaZoe said:


>


Very cute, Lisa!  I love it!



CastleCreations said:


>


It looks even prettier on your beautiful girl!



CastleCreations said:


> she did wind up scaring the dog...LOL


She winded up scaring me, too!  The dress is beautiful!  She does look like she should be in the Haunted Mansion!



NaeNae said:


> Hi, I've been lurking for ever and posting under my DD's name GoofyG.
> 
> I'm finally on here, yeah!
> 
> My DD and her kids and my DH and I go to Disney World together.  My DD comes up with the ideas for the clothes, and I get the privilege of sewing for her 3 kiddos!


Yay for getting your own username!!



disneymomof1 said:


> Ok ladies,  I did it.  After faithfully reading this thread for a year, I bought a sewing machine today !!!  I am so excited to get started, I have never touched a sewing machine so while reading the manual I am a little intimidated.  I am sure it will take me a while to learn all the bells and whistles.  I got the machine, it's a Brother and is a special edition Project Runway model for $130.00.  I bought some clearance fabric and will practice on that.  We are going to  MVMCP in December and my goal is to make matching outfits for DD and DNiece.  I bought some Mickey and Cinderella appliques yesterday and plan on finishing off some plain shirts with the appliques and other trimmings.
> 
> I am so excited to get started, of course DH has already said don't try to make any matching shirts for him because I would be wasting my time.  He is such a party pooper.  Oh well back to the manual, you know I bought fabric, good scissors but what did I forget to buy,    Thread!!!   So back to the store tomorrow after work so I can play around with the machine a little bit tomorrow night.


 to the sewing club!  

You have to trick your husband into wearing matching shirts.  You just set it out the day he's supposed to wear it and not let him know he matches everyone. Then, when he sees it,  it's too late to change!  Not that I have any experience in this matter.  



Tinka_Belle said:


>


Very cute!!  The dress is great, too!



GoofyG said:


>


You have beautiful children!! Attikus is truly a gorgeous baby!  I love all the outfits, too!


----------



## mytwotinks

He everyone!  You have been busy little girls while I have been away!  I was able to steal a little internet on the dock, so I watched some of what you guys were doing .  It is really slow, so I didn't comment, but I am very impressed as usual.

Riley and I got home this afternoon and we are going to go back down tomorrow afternoon and take her best friend.  I am a little concerned right now, but I am trying not to freak out.  Riley is laying on the couch and her head feels warm.  She says she isn't in pain, but she doesn't fee totally normal.  I am hoping that she is just as tired as I am.  I am praying like crazy that she isn't sick.  School starts on the 12th so we are running out of time to figure this out.

We had a great time.  We went to the outlet mall in Osage and got some great deals and then spent yesterday at "big surf"  water park.  It was pretty hot and probably will be when we go back tomorrow.

I was going to have to drive to Iowa to pick Drew up, but my bil is having boys weekend at the lake so he is just going to bring Drew to me there!  WooHOooooo!!!!!  I am saving about $150 on gas!!!!!!


----------



## twob4him

The girls got their haircut today....short!







Here is DD4:
















Bet your thinking I am crazy for cutting off all of DD3's hair huh??????
















Don't worry...I didnt...its just braided  







And DD10 got some layers put in around the bottom but we didnt style it yet so its not doing its flippy thing....here it is







OK if I can find a babysitter, my turn is tomorrow....color and cut    Can't wait!!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Folks!
> I know its been forever since I have posted!
> I just wanted to hop on and post a few things I made for Megan.
> Im also opening an etsy shop. Just pillowcases, etc for now, to see how things go. Im working on a sonbonnet sue applique quilt for DD2 now.
> Here are 2 robes I made. One is sort of a play robe- I have panda fabric to make pants to match and the other is a beach cover up lined with organic hemp terry- very soft!
> Panda robe-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nepali Chupa robe for children (Folkwear Pattern)
> This will have pink tyes out of the same fabric as the collar, this is sort of my own design since the pattern does not have directions for lining.
> 
> 
> 
> reversible



Very cute!  I love the panda robe.  Very oriental looking.



t-beri said:


> Well, I decided not to bore  ya'll w/ more pics from the MK trip.  But My DH thinks he's a photographer and every once in a while gets a great shot so I thought I'd share a couple he got while we were there.
> 
> For all you Jimminy fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a great view of Tomorrow Land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, on with the show.
> 
> Here is Lily's "bubbleduck" dress. It's Carla C's Simply Sweet Tops and Dresses with the halter style bodice. She is wearing her pettiskirt under it though it's a little long for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good hair day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is her 4th of July twirl top. It is Dainty Designs stripwork top but I doubled the width of the panels for fullness I used democrat fabric to get taunt my republican aunts (I'm surprised they haven't been disowned by my grandparents ) and to tickle my husband and my Pap.  It did just what I wanted it to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may notice that we take a lot of pictures in front of my front door.  Well, little mostly refuses to go into the grass whenever I want her picture taken  and picking the flowers on my Ruellia keeps her entertained while I try to snap a few shots.
> 
> So there.  I am off to fill out my financial aid....for school that starts in like 2 weeks  you know, I mean to do these things. I really do! But my life always seems to be in the way.  Hopefully I will get a good amount of aid and at least a few of the classes I need aren't full. It won't be the first time I registered for classes this late.
> 
> ...t.



Love that bubble duck dress.  Very cute.  And the 4th of july top is adorable!  Love how it ties in the back.



MiniGirl said:


> Hey, this is mine!!!  It is the new Feliz pattern that just came out. I made it at the last minute for this little girl. She was making her first trip to WDW and Ariel is her favorite. I wish ya'll could've see how excited she was when she first saw it. I'm not sure what part has been "cased" since it is new pattern, but it is adorable. I am sure we will be a lot of these dresses (I mean this pattern -- not necessarily Ariel) popping up on ebay really soon. I know I have several in the works myself.



Was it hard?  I really want this pattern.  I won't be able to make anything with it before Disney, but I was thinking for Christmas. Lisa said she likes the patterns and I don't mind adding the seam allowance.



candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone on the Make a wish for my daughter!
> 
> We met with our wish granters tonight!  In fact we Just walked in the door!
> 
> Zoe was so shy lol, but it was adorable!  They came with toys for the kids (A cinderella crown, a princess puzzle, Markers, crayons coloring books ect)  Zoe's first wish was to go on a disney cruise for a week and swim with dolphins and learn to snorkle!  She also added a night in CInderellas castle but I doubt they could do that.  lol, It is nice to dream about tho!
> 
> They needed a second wish in case the first one could not be granted.  She wished for a trip to Hawaii where she wanted to do the same things but also Visit Pearl Harbor and the black sand beach.
> 
> Here is a picture of her with her Wish Granters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have to wait to see which wish is approved (If any) They said it could take up to 4 weeks but they think it should be a little sonner then that.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!  We are so excited!
> 
> Candice



That is so exciting!  I am hoping for some Disney for ya'll.  Of course, Hawaii would be pretty cool too!



mytwotinks said:


> He everyone!  You have been busy little girls while I have been away!  I was able to steal a little internet on the dock, so I watched some of what you guys were doing .  It is really slow, so I didn't comment, but I am very impressed as usual.
> 
> Riley and I got home this afternoon and we are going to go back down tomorrow afternoon and take her best friend.  I am a little concerned right now, but I am trying not to freak out.  Riley is laying on the couch and her head feels warm.  She says she isn't in pain, but she doesn't fee totally normal.  I am hoping that she is just as tired as I am.  I am praying like crazy that she isn't sick.  School starts on the 12th so we are running out of time to figure this out.
> 
> We had a great time.  We went to the outlet mall in Osage and got some great deals and then spent yesterday at "big surf"  water park.  It was pretty hot and probably will be when we go back tomorrow.
> 
> I was going to have to drive to Iowa to pick Drew up, but my bil is having boys weekend at the lake so he is just going to bring Drew to me there!  WooHOooooo!!!!!  I am saving about $150 on gas!!!!!!



I hope she is okay.  I know she doesn't want to miss out on school.  Maybe she is just really worn out from haing so much fun!


----------



## kimmylaj

twob4him said:


> The girls got their haircut today....short!


so cute


----------



## CampbellScot

Stephres said:


> Well, it's not in time for MAW but here is the patchwork hat. At first I was not crazy about the pattern. I did not like sewing through the paper and it was taking too long. Then once I got all the little pieces sewn together it went together like lightening! I'll save it for another project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to two wal marts and no eeyore fabric.  On a happy note, I had Jacob with me and he picked out two fabrics for himself! That never happens. He wants me to make him a first day of school outfit. Woo hoo!



Oh my HOLY CUTENESS!!!! Steph that shirt is PERFECT!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

twob4him said:


> The girls got their haircut today....short!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet your thinking I am crazy for cutting off all of DD3's hair huh??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry...I didnt...its just braided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD10 got some layers put in around the bottom but we didnt style it yet so its not doing its flippy thing....here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK if I can find a babysitter, my turn is tomorrow....color and cut    Can't wait!!!!


Cute haircuts!!!


----------



## jham

t-beri said:


> Well, I decided not to bore  ya'll w/ more pics from the MK trip.  But My DH thinks he's a photographer and every once in a while gets a great shot so I thought I'd share a couple he got while we were there.
> Here is Lily's "bubbleduck" dress. It's Carla C's Simply Sweet Tops and Dresses with the halter style bodice. She is wearing her pettiskirt under it though it's a little long for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good hair day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is her 4th of July twirl top. It is Dainty Designs stripwork top but I doubled the width of the panels for fullness I used democrat fabric to get taunt my republican aunts (I'm surprised they haven't been disowned by my grandparents ) and to tickle my husband and my Pap.  It did just what I wanted it to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a twirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may notice that we take a lot of pictures in front of my front door.  Well, little mostly refuses to go into the grass whenever I want her picture taken  and picking the flowers on my Ruellia keeps her entertained while I try to snap a few shots.
> 
> So there.  I am off to fill out my financial aid....for school that starts in like 2 weeks  you know, I mean to do these things. I really do! But my life always seems to be in the way.  Hopefully I will get a good amount of aid and at least a few of the classes I need aren't full. It won't be the first time I registered for classes this late.
> 
> ...t.




So cute!  We don't see enough pictures of Lily!  


I just bought these buttons on etsy.  They are supposed to be about 25mm, so they should be a decent size.    And they weren't very expensive either


----------



## lovesdumbo

sahm1000 said:


> Well, nothing it seems was accomplished here as far as sewing goes.  I had high hopes of finishing 3 dresses while my parents were here and I haven't gotten any of them done.     And now we are packing up and going to a hotel because the fumes in the house are getting too bad!
> 
> The painters are here and they are staining my built-ins and painting my new office and dining room.  It really STINKS!  So off we all go (parents included since they don't leave until tomorrow) to Embassy Suites.  The dog is at his posh kennel so he doesn't have to suffer either.  Right now I''m not happy about the color of stain on my built-ins in my family room so hopefully that will get fixed.  I'll try and stay in touch but we will be in a hotel for two nights.
> 
> Keep sewing!


Sounds like a great idea to go to a hotel!  Hope you have fun!



candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone on the Make a wish for my daughter!
> 
> We met with our wish granters tonight!  In fact we Just walked in the door!
> 
> Zoe was so shy lol, but it was adorable!  They came with toys for the kids (A cinderella crown, a princess puzzle, Markers, crayons coloring books ect)  Zoe's first wish was to go on a disney cruise for a week and swim with dolphins and learn to snorkle!  She also added a night in CInderellas castle but I doubt they could do that.  lol, It is nice to dream about tho!
> 
> They needed a second wish in case the first one could not be granted.  She wished for a trip to Hawaii where she wanted to do the same things but also Visit Pearl Harbor and the black sand beach.
> 
> Here is a picture of her with her Wish Granters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have to wait to see which wish is approved (If any) They said it could take up to 4 weeks but they think it should be a little sonner then that.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!  We are so excited!
> 
> Candice


She's so beautiful! 



Stephres said:


> Well, it's not in time for MAW but here is the patchwork hat. At first I was not crazy about the pattern. I did not like sewing through the paper and it was taking too long. Then once I got all the little pieces sewn together it went together like lightening! I'll save it for another project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to two wal marts and no eeyore fabric.  On a happy note, I had Jacob with me and he picked out two fabrics for himself! That never happens. He wants me to make him a first day of school outfit. Woo hoo!


Love it!  So cute!



mytwotinks said:


> He everyone!  You have been busy little girls while I have been away!  I was able to steal a little internet on the dock, so I watched some of what you guys were doing .  It is really slow, so I didn't comment, but I am very impressed as usual.
> 
> Riley and I got home this afternoon and we are going to go back down tomorrow afternoon and take her best friend.  I am a little concerned right now, but I am trying not to freak out.  Riley is laying on the couch and her head feels warm.  She says she isn't in pain, but she doesn't fee totally normal.  I am hoping that she is just as tired as I am.  I am praying like crazy that she isn't sick.  School starts on the 12th so we are running out of time to figure this out.
> 
> We had a great time.  We went to the outlet mall in Osage and got some great deals and then spent yesterday at "big surf"  water park.  It was pretty hot and probably will be when we go back tomorrow.
> 
> I was going to have to drive to Iowa to pick Drew up, but my bil is having boys weekend at the lake so he is just going to bring Drew to me there!  WooHOooooo!!!!!  I am saving about $150 on gas!!!!!!


 Hope Riley is just a bit tired. 



twob4him said:


> The girls got their haircut today....short!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet your thinking I am crazy for cutting off all of DD3's hair huh??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry...I didnt...its just braided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD10 got some layers put in around the bottom but we didnt style it yet so its not doing its flippy thing....here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK if I can find a babysitter, my turn is tomorrow....color and cut    Can't wait!!!!


Adorable!!!  They all look great!


----------



## twob4him

PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone!!!   Its been a LOOOOOOOONG time. Life has been so crazy. I still have yet to sew anything for Georgia in a long time. Lets see on the update.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I have missed you all!



Hi Princess Kell!!!!    We did miss you!! Sorry you haven't gotten a chance to sew but I am glad you are at least getting some help from the in laws. I hope you can get to Disney....I am trying myself  



lovesdumbo said:


> I finished Joe's shirt for Chef Mickey's.  I never knew how difficult it can be to sew on black-my eyes aren't as young as they used to be.  I liked Lisa's idea of yellow & red buttons but went with the black ones I had on hand.


I love  love these outfits! The shirt came out great  Really cute stuff!



lovesdumbo said:


> I made Lizzy a Pooh hat.  I was able to enlarge all the pattern pieces 5% on a copier.  I used the same size to make one for Joe.  I still need to add the lining.  I bought those patches in 2006.


After seeing all these cute bucket hats, I may have to get the pattern....so tempting. They are just adorable! I love the patches too  



lovesdumbo said:


> Here's a dress I made for Emma and top for Lizzy.  I used the bodice of the Tiered Flouncy Sundress and the "skirt" of the a-line to make these.  Super quick and they look so perfect for Disney in August.


Awwww I love that fabric...so cute!  The look very comfy!


----------



## MiniGirl

t-beri said:


> MINIGIRL- Great job!!  I love this pattern.  We had a post of a similar on w/ the butt ruffles (not ariel) recently and a few w/ these Ariel fabric combos.  I love the butt ruffles but I'm kinda askeered of a farbenmix pattern!
> :



t.... I went back and saw the butt ruffle discussion. What can I say... I love 'em, too. Shoot, I love ruffles everywhere.

Don't be scared of the patterns. I'm not expert with them, but the few I've done I really like. I have actually found them easier than some domestic patterns.



Camping Griswalds said:


> Miss Mini Girl....I love that dress, and hope you sell it somewhere soon!



I cannot believe the response I have gotten from this dress. I love it, too. Sadly, it is a OOAK. I don't have anymore of the fabric. LOL!!! I will definitely be making more dress with this pattern though.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Was it hard?  I really want this pattern.  I won't be able to make anything with it before Disney, but I was thinking for Christmas. Lisa said she likes the patterns and I don't mind adding the seam allowance.



It was a little hard at first because the instructions on my pattern are in German, and I do not speak or read German.  However, Nancy Langdon (the woman who made the pattern) has a wonderful photo tutorial on her website, and that made it much easier. I can't seem to get the link working though. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

kjbrown said:


> I know you posted this a few pages back, but I have noticed (I live in NH) that I have been sneezing a TON lately.  I think it is all the rain we've been having, supposedly mold spores are super high.  Could she be allergic to that?
> 
> And were you just looking for an excuse to make those adorable bucket hats?   I know I am!      (Please know I am just kidding, I know having a sick kid with no explanation is NO fun!)



I was kinda looking for an excuse for the bucket hat but it might be beyond my skills at this point!!!  She might be allergic to mold, we haven't taken her to an allergist yet.  We know that she definately has seasonal allergies (runny nose, sore eyes, cough).  All this rain is making this year nuts!



CampbellScot said:


> Has your daughter been checked for Migraines? I started getting them when I was FIVE. Your daughters headaches and the following side effects sounds very similar to my migraine stuff when I was that age! You might mention it to the doctor...sometimes they don't think to check for migraines in children. I hope it's not, but if it is you could get proper medication and she'd feel a lot better!!!



No, her pedi wouldn't consider migraines last week when I mentioned it.  I get migraines that started in HS.  (Luckily there were almost non-existant after my pregnancy- I only get 1-2 a year now instead of 1-2 a week when they were at their worst!).  The "motion sickness" is what made me think Migraines.  It's going to be an ongoing mystery I think 



eeyore3847 said:


> She is adorable in her little pumpkin sleeper! I just love halloween festivities. Is there extra halloween festivites going on around salem?



Yup, Halloween activities actually go on for the entire month of October in Salem...the fall solstice is around then too so both tend to be big to-dos (for those who don't live in the area...we still have practicing witches!)



Tinka_Belle said:


> Aisling was so cute as a tiny pumpkin. If Aisling is having problems with motion sickness it sounds like it might be her middle ear. Which can be associated with Sinus problems. I learned this the same way Aisling is. It is not fun. Does she look like she is having trouble with her balance at all? This is also a symptom of middle ear problems.



Funny you mention that...check out below!!!  (no middle ear infection right now though, my pedi at least checked for that!)



teresajoy said:


> I hope you get this figured out, the poor thing! And, poor Mommy, it is so hard to see our children in pain.



Thank you!  And Happy Anniversary to everyone!!!   

Well first, let me say that I missed some great work today...I'm just catching up after my last day of vacation .  I loved all the hats and outfits...OH and the beach cover up...forgot who made it...sorry!  So my drama with Ash continues.  My mom and I took her to Water Country today (local water park).  I made sure to give her Benedryl, kept her sunglasses on all day AND lathered her up with plenty of sunscreen.  Well about an hour into our day, she is playing on this pirate ship and all of a sudden I hear a scream.  You moms know what I mean...pool has 200 kids in it and you know it's yours.  I run over to her and all I can see at first is what look like a blue dot on her forehead....and I got closer I realize that it's a gigantic bump.  So I run her to first aid and they called the EMTs.  The blue dot kept getting bigger and bigger and then burst...SO gross...and so hard to hide my "grossed out" look as to not frighten Ash (I guess the blue dot was some kind of blood blister).  Luckily nothing was broken and she didn't need stitches but she now has a GIGANTIC lump/cut on her forehead and I full anticipate at least one black eye.  Just what the poor kid needed...more pain in her head! My poor baby!  AND now she is on vaca with my mom til Friday so I can't even take care of her myself.


----------



## CampbellScot

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> No, her pedi wouldn't consider migraines last week when I mentioned it.  I get migraines that started in HS.  (Luckily there were almost non-existant after my pregnancy- I only get 1-2 a year now instead of 1-2 a week when they were at their worst!).  The "motion sickness" is what made me think Migraines.  It's going to be an ongoing mystery I think



Ped. wouldn't consider them with a family history?! Good grief...my doctor was the same way...said it was everything under the sun...it was my urologist of all people who diagnosed the Migraines!  That was b/c his little daughter suffered with them too! He was right though. I sure hope your little one doesn't have them though. They are wretched!




Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Well first, let me say that I missed some great work today...I'm just catching up after my last day of vacation .  I loved all the hats and outfits...OH and the beach cover up...forgot who made it...sorry!  So my drama with Ash continues.  My mom and I took her to Water Country today (local water park).  I made sure to give her Benedryl, kept her sunglasses on all day AND lathered her up with plenty of sunscreen.  Well about an hour into our day, she is playing on this pirate ship and all of a sudden I hear a scream.  You moms know what I mean...pool has 200 kids in it and you know it's yours.  I run over to her and all I can see at first is what look like a blue dot on her forehead....and I got closer I realize that it's a gigantic bump.  So I run her to first aid and they called the EMTs.  The blue dot kept getting bigger and bigger and then burst...SO gross...and so hard to hide my "grossed out" look as to not frighten Ash (I guess the blue dot was some kind of blood blister).  Luckily nothing was broken and she didn't need stitches but she now has a GIGANTIC lump/cut on her forehead and I full anticipate at least one black eye.  Just what the poor kid needed...more pain in her head! My poor baby!  AND now she is on vaca with my mom til Friday so I can't even take care of her myself.



did she get hit? Or was she bitten by something? Poor baby. Just can't catch a break!

I was meaning to tell you how much I love your daughters name! I have a cousin Aisling in Ireland...along with her sisters, Aoibheann (Eve-een) and Aibreann (Av-rawn)!! They've always gone by Ash, Evie and Ava! Wonky spellings from the Emerald Isle!! But beautiful names!!

I hope your little one feels better soon and avoids any more calamity!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Well first, let me say that I missed some great work today...I'm just catching up after my last day of vacation . I loved all the hats and outfits...OH and the beach cover up...forgot who made it...sorry! So my drama with Ash continues. My mom and I took her to Water Country today (local water park). I made sure to give her Benedryl, kept her sunglasses on all day AND lathered her up with plenty of sunscreen. Well about an hour into our day, she is playing on this pirate ship and all of a sudden I hear a scream. You moms know what I mean...pool has 200 kids in it and you know it's yours. I run over to her and all I can see at first is what look like a blue dot on her forehead....and I got closer I realize that it's a gigantic bump. So I run her to first aid and they called the EMTs. The blue dot kept getting bigger and bigger and then burst...SO gross...and so hard to hide my "grossed out" look as to not frighten Ash (I guess the blue dot was some kind of blood blister). Luckily nothing was broken and she didn't need stitches but she now has a GIGANTIC lump/cut on her forehead and I full anticipate at least one black eye. Just what the poor kid needed...more pain in her head! My poor baby! AND now she is on vaca with my mom til Friday so I can't even take care of her myself.


OMG!!! What was it? Was it just a bump? or could this have the cause of her issues? That poor baby. Send her some hugs from me and Jenna.


----------



## disneymommieof2

minnie2 said:


> All this new cute stuff!
> 
> ??? for those of you with 2 yr old girls.
> 
> I am making this skirt for my niece and my cousin gave me her waist measurement of 191/2 and that sounds so big for a 2 yr old!   Nikki's is only 22 1/2 and she is 8.  My niece is very tiny  and I know Nikki is tiny but still.  When I cut out  and put the elastic in the casing it still looks so big.
> So my question is what is your 2 yr old's waist measurement.  I asked for ehr to measure Anya's waist again but I am not sure she is doing it right.  They are in Tampa so it isn't like I can just get in the car and measure it myself.


My 2 yo. has a 19 1/2 waist. I see you got a bunch of responses, I'm sure it will turn out great!! 


PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone!!!   Its been a LOOOOOOOONG time. Life has been so crazy. I still have yet to sew anything for Georgia in a long time. Lets see on the update.
> 
> Kevin is still gone, so that means I am working two jobs and taking care of the Little Georgia Peach. Its summer, so its been tough with the YMCA bill, but at least the ex in laws are helping with that. She goes there every three weeks so the bill isn't so high. if she was there the WHOLE summer it would have been $1600!  Thankfully, they get how hard it is since Kevin isn't really helping $$ at all.
> 
> No Disney trip this year.... but working on it.
> 
> I am looking at everyones new outfits and they are sooo great! Totally makes me want to dust off the machine and get to town (when I have time of course! )
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I have missed you all!


Good to "see" you again. I've been wondering about you two! 


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Folks!
> I know its been forever since I have posted!
> I just wanted to hop on and post a few things I made for Megan.
> Im also opening an etsy shop. Just pillowcases, etc for now, to see how things go. Im working on a sonbonnet sue applique quilt for DD2 now.
> Here are 2 robes I made. One is sort of a play robe- I have panda fabric to make pants to match and the other is a beach cover up lined with organic hemp terry- very soft!
> Panda robe-
> 
> 
> 
> Nepali Chupa robe for children (Folkwear Pattern)
> This will have pink tyes out of the same fabric as the collar, this is sort of my own design since the pattern does not have directions for lining.
> 
> 
> 
> reversible


Those are cute!! Glad to see you around too!!


candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone on the Make a wish for my daughter!
> 
> We met with our wish granters tonight!  In fact we Just walked in the door!
> 
> Zoe was so shy lol, but it was adorable!  They came with toys for the kids (A cinderella crown, a princess puzzle, Markers, crayons coloring books ect)  Zoe's first wish was to go on a disney cruise for a week and swim with dolphins and learn to snorkle!  She also added a night in CInderellas castle but I doubt they could do that.  lol, It is nice to dream about tho!
> They needed a second wish in case the first one could not be granted.  She wished for a trip to Hawaii where she wanted to do the same things but also Visit Pearl Harbor and the black sand beach.
> Here is a picture of her with her Wish Granters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have to wait to see which wish is approved (If any) They said it could take up to 4 weeks but they think it should be a little sonner then that.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!  We are so excited!
> 
> Candice


I hope she gets her wish!! Either one sounds fun! But I'd be partial to the Disney Cruise!  


Stephres said:


> Well, it's not in time for MAW but here is the patchwork hat. At first I was not crazy about the pattern. I did not like sewing through the paper and it was taking too long. Then once I got all the little pieces sewn together it went together like lightening! I'll save it for another project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to two wal marts and no eeyore fabric.  On a happy note, I had Jacob with me and he picked out two fabrics for himself! That never happens. He wants me to make him a first day of school outfit. Woo hoo!


I keep an eye out around here for that eeyore fabric I want some too!! Megan looks cute in the new hat! Looks like another winner from ycmt! 



twob4him said:


> The girls got their haircut today....short!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet your thinking I am crazy for cutting off all of DD3's hair huh??????
> 
> Don't worry...I didnt...its just braided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD10 got some layers put in around the bottom but we didnt style it yet so its not doing its flippy thing....here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK if I can find a babysitter, my turn is tomorrow....color and cut    Can't wait!!!!



Tricky Tricky!! I was thinking to myself- Now that is some short hair!!! They all look adorable as usual!!


----------



## OneTreeHillAddict

jham said:


>



Where is this? Baby DS loves Diego.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Well first, let me say that I missed some great work today...I'm just catching up after my last day of vacation .  I loved all the hats and outfits...OH and the beach cover up...forgot who made it...sorry!  So my drama with Ash continues.  My mom and I took her to Water Country today (local water park).  I made sure to give her Benedryl, kept her sunglasses on all day AND lathered her up with plenty of sunscreen.  Well about an hour into our day, she is playing on this pirate ship and all of a sudden I hear a scream.  You moms know what I mean...pool has 200 kids in it and you know it's yours.  I run over to her and all I can see at first is what look like a blue dot on her forehead....and I got closer I realize that it's a gigantic bump.  So I run her to first aid and they called the EMTs.  The blue dot kept getting bigger and bigger and then burst...SO gross...and so hard to hide my "grossed out" look as to not frighten Ash (I guess the blue dot was some kind of blood blister).  Luckily nothing was broken and she didn't need stitches but she now has a GIGANTIC lump/cut on her forehead and I full anticipate at least one black eye.  Just what the poor kid needed...more pain in her head! My poor baby!  AND now she is on vaca with my mom til Friday so I can't even take care of her myself.



OMG!  What was it?  did she fall and get a big knot or did it just appear?  Poor baby.  Give her some hugs from all of us.   And you need to push the migraine thing.  It is very possible it is migrains.  All of her symptoms sound very familiar.  I get "mild" migraines.  I say mild because I have friends whose migraines make them really sick.


----------



## Stephres

GoofyG said:


>



The Wall-e dresses are so cute! 



GoofyG said:


>



Wow, I bet it does have some twirl factor! 



minnie2 said:


> NAh but thanks!  I have come to realize my Joann's is awful.  They only had a Viking ruffler foot ad when I dared suggest that I know some one who ought on there for other machines she got rude.  Then there has been several times the lady that cuts the material has been down right RUDE!  Once to Nikki and I was fuming so much so I told the mgr.  How can any one be rude to a little 8 yr old kid when was just trying to be helpful and hold a ult of fabric for her mom?!?!?!?  Any way thank you very much.  i did see a few online that I may order.  Or I will actually take the time and figure out how to work my embroidery machine



Sorry, I guess I am lucky because the ladies who work the cutting counter are always very nice and interested in what I am making. Now the cashiers are another story...

Don't be scared of your embroidery machine: you can do it (says the person who doesn't have one!)!  



DisneyLaura said:


>



Scallops are hard! It looks great!



lovesdumbo said:


>



Love the Mickey shirt! I bet he will get lots of attention in it!



lovesdumbo said:


>



Now, when you enlarged, did it fit on the paper? When I printed the xl size it barely fit on the paper so I am wondering how you enlarged it. Or do you have to change the printer margins? 

It turned out so cute and I really like the one with the patches. So unique!



lovesdumbo said:


>



Cute! You did a great job.



PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone!!!   Its been a LOOOOOOOONG time. Life has been so crazy. I still have yet to sew anything for Georgia in a long time. Lets see on the update.
> 
> Kevin is still gone, so that means I am working two jobs and taking care of the Little Georgia Peach. Its summer, so its been tough with the YMCA bill, but at least the ex in laws are helping with that. She goes there every three weeks so the bill isn't so high. if she was there the WHOLE summer it would have been $1600!  Thankfully, they get how hard it is since Kevin isn't really helping $$ at all.



We've missed you Kell!  I'm glad your in-laws are helping some. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Very cute! Thank you for sharing them.



t-beri said:


>



So cute! I really like the back of the 4th of July one. Lilianna's hair looks just beautiful!



mytwotinks said:


> Riley and I got home this afternoon and we are going to go back down tomorrow afternoon and take her best friend.  I am a little concerned right now, but I am trying not to freak out.  Riley is laying on the couch and her head feels warm.  She says she isn't in pain, but she doesn't fee totally normal.  I am hoping that she is just as tired as I am.  I am praying like crazy that she isn't sick.  School starts on the 12th so we are running out of time to figure this out.



I hope Riley isn't getting sick. Sounds like you had a great time!



twob4him said:


>



You scared me!  Seriously, your daughter's hair is so cute, and now she can join the cute bob club with Jenna, Arminda and Megan!



CampbellScot said:


> Oh my HOLY CUTENESS!!!! Steph that shirt is PERFECT!!! I love it!!!!



Oh good! I am glad you like it!



jham said:


>



Those are cute buttons! 



OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Where is this? Baby DS loves Diego.



I think that is in Downtown Disney, at the Lego store.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

CampbellScot said:


> Ped. wouldn't consider them with a family history?! Good grief...my doctor was the same way...said it was everything under the sun...it was my urologist of all people who diagnosed the Migraines!  That was b/c his little daughter suffered with them too! He was right though. I sure hope your little one doesn't have them though. They are wretched!
> 
> did she get hit? Or was she bitten by something? Poor baby. Just can't catch a break!
> 
> I was meaning to tell you how much I love your daughters name! I have a cousin Aisling in Ireland...along with her sisters, Aoibheann (Eve-een) and Aibreann (Av-rawn)!! They've always gone by Ash, Evie and Ava! Wonky spellings from the Emerald Isle!! But beautiful names!!
> 
> I hope your little one feels better soon and avoids any more calamity!!



Thank you!  Ya, I'm hoping that it's just allergies (headaches) and not migraines.  I know they aren't fun.  Can't imagine if I had to deal with them as a child 

Thank you about her name.  Yes, Gaelic names are a little tough to pronounce/spell.  I heard her name when I lived in Ireland and thought "well that one isn't too bad!!!" But of course, everyone is assuming that she's saying Ashley.  But she's quick to correct them!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> OMG!!! What was it? Was it just a bump? or could this have the cause of her issues? That poor baby. Send her some hugs from me and Jenna.



Thanks to you and Jenna.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> OMG!  What was it?  did she fall and get a big knot or did it just appear?  Poor baby.  Give her some hugs from all of us.   And you need to push the migraine thing.  It is very possible it is migrains.  All of her symptoms sound very familiar.  I get "mild" migraines.  I say mild because I have friends whose migraines make them really sick.




Thank you!  I should have clarified that I don't actually KNOW what caused the bump.  Ash is saying that she "walked" into the back of the pirate ship (I was standing in the front and all I heard was the yell and then crying...4 lifeguards in the pool and they didn't see anything either!).  BUT, her leg was also scrapped up so my guess is that she was trying to climb one of the water slides the wrong way and fell and bumped it.  I had just spoken to her about climbing up the slide in the wrong way on the FRONT of the ship...so my guess is that she listened really well  and went around the back to try it.  

Best part of the story is that right afterward she asked if her boo boo was going to be gone before Disney because she wants to be pretty for the princesses!!!!  Thank God, my DH wasn't there.  I would have never heard the end of it.  He thinks I've turned her into a Disney freak as it is


----------



## MegaWoman

Stephres said:


>



I love the hat!  I just bought the pattern and will be making a Cars themed hat for my friend's DS's 3rd b-day.  You DD is too cute too!



jham said:


>



Are these handmade Mickey buttons?  Verrrry tempting to get my hands on some of these!


OK, I'm off to clean bathrooms today, later on tonight I'll post pics of all the things I've been making.  (I've obviously been neglecting the housework - I'm glad none of you can see the bathrooms!!!)  Then I'm finishing up the birthday gift, then attempting my first portrait peasant dress for DD.

See ya later!
Stephanie


----------



## Mouse House Mama

LOVEDUMBO-  I LOVE THAT SHIRT!!!! My sons would love something like that. Everytime I open this thread I am more and more amazed by the gorgeous work you all do. I have been sewing everyday because I am so inspired. I am teaching myself so sometimes I have to bust out that trusty seamripper numerous times. 

Question- I want to try and post some photos. Do I need to put them on a hosting site like photobucket or can I just post them from my photo files?
Thanks and keep up the good work!


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> Closer than I am to Tampa actually.  Just about 45 minutes probably.  I'd love to meet up in Nov!!
> ...t.


 Sounds like a plan!  I will only be in Tampa for that Sat Nov 15th ten the next day we head to WDW!  



sahm1000 said:


> Well, nothing it seems was accomplished here as far as sewing goes.  I had high hopes of finishing 3 dresses while my parents were here and I haven't gotten any of them done.     And now we are packing up and going to a hotel because the fumes in the house are getting too bad!
> 
> The painters are here and they are staining my built-ins and painting my new office and dining room.  It really STINKS!  So off we all go (parents included since they don't leave until tomorrow) to Embassy Suites.  The dog is at his posh kennel so he doesn't have to suffer either.  Right now I''m not happy about the color of stain on my built-ins in my family room so hopefully that will get fixed.  I'll try and stay in touch but we will be in a hotel for two nights.
> 
> Keep sewing!


Oh my!  I hope you can go back home soon and they get the color /stain fixed!



MiniGirl said:


> Hey, this is mine!!!  It is the new Feliz pattern that just came out. I made it at the last minute for this little girl. She was making her first trip to WDW and Ariel is her favorite. I wish ya'll could've see how excited she was when she first saw it. I'm not sure what part has been "cased" since it is new pattern, but it is adorable. I am sure we will be a lot of these dresses (I mean this pattern -- not necessarily Ariel) popping up on ebay really soon. I know I have several in the works myself.


It is really adorable!



candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone on the Make a wish for my daughter!
> 
> We met with our wish granters tonight!  In fact we Just walked in the door!
> 
> Zoe was so shy lol, but it was adorable!  They came with toys for the kids (A cinderella crown, a princess puzzle, Markers, crayons coloring books ect)  Zoe's first wish was to go on a disney cruise for a week and swim with dolphins and learn to snorkle!  She also added a night in CInderellas castle but I doubt they could do that.  lol, It is nice to dream about tho!
> 
> They needed a second wish in case the first one could not be granted.  She wished for a trip to Hawaii where she wanted to do the same things but also Visit Pearl Harbor and the black sand beach.
> 
> Here is a picture of her with her Wish Granters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have to wait to see which wish is approved (If any) They said it could take up to 4 weeks but they think it should be a little sonner then that.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!  We are so excited!
> 
> Candice


Hoe exciting!  Good luck I hope she gets the wish she wants!  



Stephres said:


> Well, it's not in time for MAW but here is the patchwork hat. At first I was not crazy about the pattern. I did not like sewing through the paper and it was taking too long. Then once I got all the little pieces sewn together it went together like lightening! I'll save it for another project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to two wal marts and no eeyore fabric.  On a happy note, I had Jacob with me and he picked out two fabrics for himself! That never happens. He wants me to make him a first day of school outfit. Woo hoo![/QUOTEi think it actually found its new home your DD looks like she likes it an awful lot!
> Very cool about your son picking out some material.
> 
> 
> 
> mytwotinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> He everyone!  You have been busy little girls while I have been away!  I was able to steal a little internet on the dock, so I watched some of what you guys were doing .  It is really slow, so I didn't comment, but I am very impressed as usual.
> 
> Riley and I got home this afternoon and we are going to go back down tomorrow afternoon and take her best friend.  I am a little concerned right now, but I am trying not to freak out.  Riley is laying on the couch and her head feels warm.  She says she isn't in pain, but she doesn't fee totally normal.  I am hoping that she is just as tired as I am.  I am praying like crazy that she isn't sick.  School starts on the 12th so we are running out of time to figure this out.
> 
> We had a great time.  We went to the outlet mall in Osage and got some great deals and then spent yesterday at "big surf"  water park.  It was pretty hot and probably will be when we go back tomorrow.
> 
> I was going to have to drive to Iowa to pick Drew up, but my bil is having boys weekend at the lake so he is just going to bring Drew to me there!  WooHOooooo!!!!!  I am saving about $150 on gas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you had a nice time and I hope Riley feels better and she was just over tired.
> 
> 
> 
> twob4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girls got their haircut today....short!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet your thinking I am crazy for cutting off all of DD3's hair huh??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry...I didnt...its just braided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD10 got some layers put in around the bottom but we didnt style it yet so its not doing its flippy thing....here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK if I can find a babysitter, my turn is tomorrow....color and cut   Can't wait!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you didn't cut offdd3's hair it is far to cute!  Not that she wouldn't have looked cute with short hair but she just looks so cute with it long!  the other girls look adorable too!  This reminds me I need to get Nik's cut.
> 
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was kinda looking for an excuse for the bucket hat but it might be beyond my skills at this point!!!  She might be allergic to mold, we haven't taken her to an allergist yet.  We know that she definately has seasonal allergies (runny nose, sore eyes, cough).  All this rain is making this year nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> No, her pedi wouldn't consider migraines last week when I mentioned it.  I get migraines that started in HS.  (Luckily there were almost non-existant after my pregnancy- I only get 1-2 a year now instead of 1-2 a week when they were at their worst!).  The "motion sickness" is what made me think Migraines.  It's going to be an ongoing mystery I think
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Halloween activities actually go on for the entire month of October in Salem...the fall solstice is around then too so both tend to be big to-dos (for those who don't live in the area...we still have practicing witches!)
> 
> 
> Well first, let me say that I missed some great work today...I'm just catching up after my last day of vacation .  I loved all the hats and outfits...OH and the beach cover up...forgot who made it...sorry!  So my drama with Ash continues.  My mom and I took her to Water Country today (local water park).  I made sure to give her Benedryl, kept her sunglasses on all day AND lathered her up with plenty of sunscreen.  Well about an hour into our day, she is playing on this pirate ship and all of a sudden I hear a scream.  You moms know what I mean...pool has 200 kids in it and you know it's yours.  I run over to her and all I can see at first is what look like a blue dot on her forehead....and I got closer I realize that it's a gigantic bump.  So I run her to first aid and they called the EMTs.  The blue dot kept getting bigger and bigger and then burst...SO gross...and so hard to hide my "grossed out" look as to not frighten Ash (I guess the blue dot was some kind of blood blister).  Luckily nothing was broken and she didn't need stitches but she now has a GIGANTIC lump/cut on her forehead and I full anticipate at least one black eye.  Just what the poor kid needed...more pain in her head! My poor baby!  AND now she is on vaca with my mom til Friday so I can't even take care of her myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my I hope she is doing better!  How scary!
> 
> My dd is allergic to mold and my ds is allergic to Dust mites which are effected by the mold count.  I would really consider taking her to an allergist.
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## TinaLala

So I'm ashamed to say that I haven't been a very good girl with my sewing projects this summer!  If it wasn't for my friend Marianne I probably wouldn't get anything done.  

So here's the curtain for DD9's HM room.  It is so basic, but yet it took me three months to get it done.  Did I mention it only cost me $8 a window because I got the fabric in clearance.





Then I whipped together 2 sunshirts for the girls, you all know how easy this fabric is. The style for tweens is to wear this over a white t-shirt, so she'll be all set.





Then I ventured off and made myself an A-line skirt (thank you Teresajoy for the bookmark links I'm loving all the patterns out there).  It needs to be ironed, but you get the picture.  I have to go to Chicago this month for work and I'll wear it with a pink shirt and tan shoes - easy, comfortable - that's me.





Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Do any of you know any websites that offer free instructions on how to make things like tops? I found a bunch of shirts and shorts instructions but other than a pillowcase top I can't find a thing. Thanks!

Oh- and this website has easy instructions for making a circle skirt and pantaloons. It is for adults but you can tweak it so it works for kids. This is how I figured out how to make shorts. I figured in case anyone was a beginner like me they might like the very explicit instructions! 

http://www.madamexcostumes.com/newpages/ttcostumes.html


----------



## kjbrown

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I was kinda looking for an excuse for the bucket hat but it might be beyond my skills at this point!!!  She might be allergic to mold, we haven't taken her to an allergist yet.  We know that she definately has seasonal allergies (runny nose, sore eyes, cough).  All this rain is making this year nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> No, her pedi wouldn't consider migraines last week when I mentioned it.  I get migraines that started in HS.  (Luckily there were almost non-existant after my pregnancy- I only get 1-2 a year now instead of 1-2 a week when they were at their worst!).  The "motion sickness" is what made me think Migraines.  It's going to be an ongoing mystery I think
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Halloween activities actually go on for the entire month of October in Salem...the fall solstice is around then too so both tend to be big to-dos (for those who don't live in the area...we still have practicing witches!)
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention that...check out below!!!  (no middle ear infection right now though, my pedi at least checked for that!)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  And Happy Anniversary to everyone!!!
> 
> Well first, let me say that I missed some great work today...I'm just catching up after my last day of vacation .  I loved all the hats and outfits...OH and the beach cover up...forgot who made it...sorry!  So my drama with Ash continues.  My mom and I took her to Water Country today (local water park).  I made sure to give her Benedryl, kept her sunglasses on all day AND lathered her up with plenty of sunscreen.  Well about an hour into our day, she is playing on this pirate ship and all of a sudden I hear a scream.  You moms know what I mean...pool has 200 kids in it and you know it's yours.  I run over to her and all I can see at first is what look like a blue dot on her forehead....and I got closer I realize that it's a gigantic bump.  So I run her to first aid and they called the EMTs.  The blue dot kept getting bigger and bigger and then burst...SO gross...and so hard to hide my "grossed out" look as to not frighten Ash (I guess the blue dot was some kind of blood blister).  Luckily nothing was broken and she didn't need stitches but she now has a GIGANTIC lump/cut on her forehead and I full anticipate at least one black eye.  Just what the poor kid needed...more pain in her head! My poor baby!  AND now she is on vaca with my mom til Friday so I can't even take care of her myself.





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thank you!  Ya, I'm hoping that it's just allergies (headaches) and not migraines.  I know they aren't fun.  Can't imagine if I had to deal with them as a child
> 
> Thank you about her name.  Yes, Gaelic names are a little tough to pronounce/spell.  I heard her name when I lived in Ireland and thought "well that one isn't too bad!!!" But of course, everyone is assuming that she's saying Ashley.  But she's quick to correct them!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you and Jenna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I should have clarified that I don't actually KNOW what caused the bump.  Ash is saying that she "walked" into the back of the pirate ship (I was standing in the front and all I heard was the yell and then crying...4 lifeguards in the pool and they didn't see anything either!).  BUT, her leg was also scrapped up so my guess is that she was trying to climb one of the water slides the wrong way and fell and bumped it.  I had just spoken to her about climbing up the slide in the wrong way on the FRONT of the ship...so my guess is that she listened really well  and went around the back to try it.
> 
> Best part of the story is that right afterward she asked if her boo boo was going to be gone before Disney because she wants to be pretty for the princesses!!!!  Thank God, my DH wasn't there.  I would have never heard the end of it.  He thinks I've turned her into a Disney freak as it is



Ugh, poor thing and poor mom!!!!  Funny, I drive past Water Country every day and have never gone there!  Is it fun?

Anyway, I broke down and bought the bucket hat pattern, I love it!  

I get migraines, too.  It REALLY sucks.  I hope that is not what she's been having.

I hope Aisling is feeling better soon!


----------



## HeatherSue

disneymommieof2 said:


> We had the Magic reclining stroller where sophia had a nice nap


Thanks for sharing your party with us!  You have such a cute family!  I love that you wore matching shirts!  WOW!  You have a magical reclining stroller, too!  Teresa has one of those.   



minnie2 said:


> HAPPY EARLY ANNIVERSARY!  i love hearing about couples being together for yrs!  George and I are at 14 yrs married 18yrs together.


I have to laugh about your Coach obsession.  My SIL LOVES Coach bags and I tease her mercilessly about her $400 bag + $200 wallet. She says she buys them because they will last a long time. I counter with "my $15 purse from Target is going on 2 years old now.  Are you telling me you're not going to buy another purse for the next 40 years?"  I wish she'd just admit that it's an obsession!   I love her!



minnie2 said:


> She decided to come 4 days later and has a pee yellow birthstone oh well...


My birthstone is pee yellow, too.  I was always envious of Teresa's diamond birthstone.  

See *Teresa*, you didn't get ALL the ugly stuff!



DisneyLaura said:


>


You are well on your way to making a twirl scallopini skirt!  I love the pillowcase, especially the two rows of scallops.  How pretty!



minnie2 said:


> So happy Anniversary to Heather and Henry!  That is so fun you got married on the same day!   And a belated Happy Anniversary to david and Barbara!


 Thank you!  We're going to go out to dinner tomorrow night.  I tried to talk Henry into taking Thursday off of work so we could go somewhere overnight, but he couldn't do it.   But, mom is going to keep my 2 kids and Teresa's 3 kids tomorrow night.  So, I will get to sleep in, at least! I don't remember the last time I slept past 7:30am. 



lovesdumbo said:


>


WOW!  These are terrific!  I LOOOOVE that Mickey shirt. I'm thinking Sawyer is going to need one of those.  I have a dark brown bowling shirt in the works for him. Thanks for the warning about sewing dark fabrics!  I'll have to do some eye exercises first.  

Sawyer has bestowed his highest compliments on your storybook outfit.  He pointed to the screen and said "That, that, that!"  He wouldn't let me scroll past it for quite some time and now I have sticky little fingerprints all over my screen.  I love it, too!  Very cute how you used the panel for the front of the top.  



lovesdumbo said:


>


Those are all adorable!  I especially love the patches, SO cute!



lovesdumbo said:


>


Wow, you're on a role!  Sometimes simple is just perfect.  Very cute!



DisneyLaura said:


> I have a weather question.  We are going to WDW in late November early December next year, what type of clothes should I do, long or short sleeves. pants or shorts?



:yes:  

 As others have said, the weather is really unpredictable that time of year.  We used to go every December. As you can see in my siggy, winter coats were sometimes needed.  Sometimes it was warm enough for shorts, though. So, you never know!


----------



## kjbrown

How do you all feel about putting kids names on customs?

I would love to do it, but my DH feels that weirdos will use that to kidnap our kids.   

What do you think?


----------



## HeatherSue

FEBRUARY DISMEET

Only 4 people have listed their dates over on the other board for the February Dismeet.  I know we had more than 4 people.  Karen, you're not over there yet, either!  So, go ahead and post your dates if you're thinking of coming.  Here's the link again:

http://disboutiquers.proboards106.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=chitchat&thread=312


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I have to laugh about your Coach obsession.  My SIL LOVES Coach bags and I tease her mercilessly about her $400 bag + $200 wallet. She says she buys them because they will last a long time. I counter with "my $15 purse from Target is going on 2 years old now.  Are you telling me you're not going to buy another purse for the next 40 years?"  I wish she'd just admit that it's an obsession!   I love her!
> 
> 
> My birthstone is pee yellow, too.  I was always envious of Teresa's diamond birthstone.
> 
> See *Teresa*, you didn't get ALL the ugly stuff!
> Thank you!  We're going to go out to dinner tomorrow night.  I tried to talk Henry into taking Thursday off of work so we could go somewhere overnight, but he couldn't do it.   But, mom is going to keep my 2 kids and Teresa's 3 kids tomorrow night.  So, I will get to sleep in, at least! I don't remember the last time I slept past 7:30am.


My girlfriend teases me about my purse and wallet too!  I figured if George can have all of these fancy computers and electronics I can have a fancy pure at least!   

 Are you a November bday?  Teresa is she Jan?  My sil I think is diamond and she is Jan.  I am a sapphire and I love it!

WOW your kids let you l seep until 7:30am!  I have already been up for 2.5 hours by that time That darn dog has me up at 5am to go potty and if I don't let her she whines at the edge of the bed until I get up!  then if I try to go to bed after I take her she whines to eat so I feed her and then try to go back to sleep ad Nik is usually up by 6am!  So my attempts to sleep late are futile!  So 7:30am would be wonderful!


----------



## minnie2

kjbrown said:


> How do you all feel about putting kids names on customs?
> 
> I would love to do it, but my DH feels that weirdos will use that to kidnap our kids.
> 
> What do you think?


 I personally don't do it because my fear is if a stranger (the bad kind) calls out my kids name because they have seen it on a shirt or something my kid might think they know them and they are safe to go to them/with them etc.  
that being said my dd8 has a name necklace BUT if a stranger is that close to read it they need to step back anyway!  JMO

 I have seen some REALLY adorable customs with names on it and it always makes me think about doing it but I never do...


----------



## HeatherSue

minnie2 said:


> All this new cute stuff!
> 
> ??? for those of you with 2 yr old girls.
> 
> I am making this skirt for my niece and my cousin gave me her waist measurement of 191/2 and that sounds so big for a 2 yr old!   Nikki's is only 22 1/2 and she is 8.  My niece is very tiny  and I know Nikki is tiny but still.  When I cut out  and put the elastic in the casing it still looks so big.
> So my question is what is your 2 yr old's waist measurement.  I asked for ehr to measure Anya's waist again but I am not sure she is doing it right.  They are in Tampa so it isn't like I can just get in the car and measure it myself.


I see you already got a lot of replies.  But, I measured an unhappy Sawyer, so I'm going to share the measurement.  His waist is 17", but he's 30th percentile for weight and 75th percentile for height.  So, he's not a "standard size" 2 year old.



minnie2 said:


> ISn't it funny how different kids from the same family are?  Nikki was always tiny and Kyle was always a moose!  They are 2.5 yrs apart and they both weigh the same amount!  I think I will just sew the skirt up and at worst case we pin it for Chef Mickey's and she grows into it


All 3 of Teresa's kids are SO different in size!  Corey was average sized, Arminda didn't even make it on the charts (she was SO tiny), and Lydia is a giant (90th percentile for height, or so)!  



PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone!!!   Its been a LOOOOOOOONG time. Life has been so crazy. I still have yet to sew anything for Georgia in a long time. Lets see on the update.
> 
> Kevin is still gone, so that means I am working two jobs and taking care of the Little Georgia Peach. Its summer, so its been tough with the YMCA bill, but at least the ex in laws are helping with that. She goes there every three weeks so the bill isn't so high. if she was there the WHOLE summer it would have been $1600!  Thankfully, they get how hard it is since Kevin isn't really helping $$ at all.
> 
> No Disney trip this year.... but working on it.
> 
> I am looking at everyones new outfits and they are sooo great! Totally makes me want to dust off the machine and get to town (when I have time of course! )
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I have missed you all!


KELLI!! I'm so glad to see you again!  I'm sorry things aren't going great .  Thanks for checking in with us!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Anyone here from Lintte (MrsMiller) lately.  I haven't seen any posts from her lately and was thinking about her.


No, I haven't.  I'm starting to get worried!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Folks!
> I know its been forever since I have posted!
> I just wanted to hop on and post a few things I made for Megan.
> Im also opening an etsy shop. Just pillowcases, etc for now, to see how things go. Im working on a sonbonnet sue applique quilt for DD2 now.
> Here are 2 robes I made. One is sort of a play robe- I have panda fabric to make pants to match and the other is a beach cover up lined with organic hemp terry- very soft!


Those robes are SOO cute!  I was just thinking of you and wondering where you've been!  Don't be a stranger!



t-beri said:


> Well, I decided not to bore  ya'll w/ more pics from the MK trip.  But My DH thinks he's a photographer and every once in a while gets a great shot so I thought I'd share a couple he got while we were there.
> .


Hey!! What's with all the teeny tiny pictures?  We are never bored with pictures of your adorable kids and family!!



Twins+2more said:


> I asked earlier in the week and only one person replied.  Said they pm'd her and couldn't get a response.
> 
> Anyone know her personally and tell her that she is missed?



Hey, I replied, too!  I saw a couple of replies.  But, you have to make sure to scan the obnoxiously long multi-quotes if you ask a question!


----------



## princesskayla

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Best part of the story is that right afterward she asked if her boo boo was going to be gone before Disney because she wants to be pretty for the princesses!!!!  Thank God, my DH wasn't there.  I would have never heard the end of it.  He thinks I've turned her into a Disney freak as it is



Poor baby, I am sorry she is having such a rough time. I love that she was concerned about her boo-boo being gone before Disney! You are such a good mommy - teaching your sweet baby about the important things in life - like Disney!!


----------



## Twins+2more

twob4him said:


> The girls got their haircut today....short!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet your thinking I am crazy for cutting off all of DD3's hair huh??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry...I didnt...its just braided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD10 got some layers put in around the bottom but we didnt style it yet so its not doing its flippy thing....here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK if I can find a babysitter, my turn is tomorrow....color and cut    Can't wait!!!!




The girls look great.  Im so glad you didn't chop the lilest ones hair all of, but your oldest looks so much more grown up.


----------



## TravelinGal

kjbrown said:


> How do you all feel about putting kids names on customs?
> 
> I would love to do it, but my DH feels that weirdos will use that to kidnap our kids.
> 
> What do you think?



I don't have an issue with it for the simple reason that if someone is around us for more than 2 minutes, they probably already will know DS's name!  I'm always saying "Ethan, come here!" or "Ethan, look at that!" etc...  



minnie2 said:


> Are you a November bday?  Teresa is she Jan?  My sil I think is diamond and she is Jan.  I am a sapphire and I love it!



I think diamond is April.  My mom was an April birthday and I thought diamonds were her birthstone, but I could be wrong...  (wouldn't be the first time! LOL)


----------



## HeatherSue

MiniGirl said:


> Hey, this is mine!!!  It is the new Feliz pattern that just came out. I made it at the last minute for this little girl. She was making her first trip to WDW and Ariel is her favorite. I wish ya'll could've see how excited she was when she first saw it. I'm not sure what part has been "cased" since it is new pattern, but it is adorable. I am sure we will be a lot of these dresses (I mean this pattern -- not necessarily Ariel) popping up on ebay really soon. I know I have several in the works myself.


That dress is FABULOUS!!!  How dare you not post it for us!   



candicenicole19 said:


>


She's such a pretty girl!  How exciting, I hope you hear back from them soon!



Stephres said:


>


I miss Megan!  She is so stinkin' cute!!! I love the hat, and the shirt!!

*I want to tell everyone about a really sweet thing that Megan did for Tessa.*  She knew that Tessa was nervous about starting kindergarten, so she made Tessa a little book called "Kindergarten Rocks".  She drew little pictures of the different things you get to do in kindergarten.  It was SOOO cute!  Thank you so much for helping her with it, Steph!  Tessa loved it!!  I've read it to her at least 20 times already!



twob4him said:


>


That was just mean!  I was about ready to faint thinking you'd chopped off all of her beautiful hair!!  They all look beautiful!!





I lost your quote, Jeanne.  I LOVE these buttons! Will you pm me the seller id?



jham said:


> and this one just for Tessa:


HOW did I miss this?!  Tessa said "My little Luke looks so cute with Lego Diego!" What a little cutie!



Stephres said:


> You scared me!  Seriously, your daughter's hair is so cute, and now she can join the cute bob club with Jenna, Arminda and Megan!


Tessa wants to join the club.  But, she has so many cowlicks, I'm afraid it would stick up all over the place!



Mouse House Mama said:


> Question- I want to try and post some photos. Do I need to put them on a hosting site like photobucket or can I just post them from my photo files?
> Thanks and keep up the good work!


Yes, you have to upload them to photobucket (my personal favorite) and then you copy and paste the  code that is under your picture in photobucket.

[quote="Mouse House Mama, post: 26712664"]Do any of you know any websites that offer free instructions on how to make things like tops? I found a bunch of shirts and shorts instructions but other than a pillowcase top I can't find a thing. Thanks![url]http://www.madamexcostumes.com/newpages/ttcostumes.html[/url][/QUOTE]
Have you seen the links?!?  There is a link to them in my siggy and in the first post in this thread.  There are TONS of shirt patterns under "Tops".

[quote="kjbrown, post: 26712817"]How do you all feel about putting kids names on customs?

I would love to do it, but my DH feels that weirdos will use that to kidnap our kids.  :eek: 

What do you think?[/QUOTE]
I don't have a problem with it.  My kids are always with me and I've taught Tessa about strangers (the Stranger Danger video by John Walsh is GREAT).  If someone wants to kidnap your child, they will usually hear you use your child's name anyway.  

[quote="minnie2, post: 26712934"]My girlfriend teases me about my purse and wallet too!  I figured if George can have all of these fancy computers and electronics I can have a fancy pure at least!  :rotfl: 

 Are you a November bday?  Teresa is she Jan?  My sil I think is diamond and she is Jan.  I am a sapphire and I love it!

WOW your kids let you l seep until 7:30am!  I have already been up for 2.5 hours by that time:scared1: That darn dog has me up at 5am to go potty and if I don't let her she whines at the edge of the bed until I get up!  then if I try to go to bed after I take her she whines to eat so I feed her and then try to go back to sleep ad Nik is usually up by 6am!  So my attempts to sleep late are futile!  So 7:30am would be wonderful!  :rotfl:[/QUOTE]

Yes, I was born November 24.  I sometimes substitute the December birthstont because I hate mine!  Teresa was born in April.

NO!  I don't usually get to sleep until 7:30! That was the latest I've slept in since Sawyer was born!  He's usually up around 6:00 or 6:30.


----------



## twob4him

Thank you everyone about the girls hair!!!!   I love that we can share all kinds of stuff on here! You all rock!   


[





> QUOTE=HeatherSue;26713544
> *I want to tell everyone about a really sweet thing that Megan did for Tessa.*  She knew that Tessa was nervous about starting kindergarten, so she made Tessa a little book called "Kindergarten Rocks".  She drew little pictures of the different things you get to do in kindergarten.  It was SOOO cute!  Thank you so much for helping her with it, Steph!  Tessa loved it!!  I've read it to her at least 20 times already!


Awwwww that is the cutest gift....what a thoughtful and sweet thing for Megan to do!!!   


> That was just mean!  I was about ready to faint thinking you'd chopped off all of her beautiful hair!!  They all look beautiful!!



Ha, ha  You don't know the evil side of me (bwhaaaaaaa)  



*Teresa -*
So wait a sec, did Lydia get her hair cut too???  I must have missed it...Teresa can you post a pic????? I saw that cutie patootie Megan with that adorable bucket hat....but somehow I must have missed Lydia's.


----------



## HeatherSue

twob4him said:


> *Teresa -*
> So wait a sec, did Lydia get her hair cut too???  I must have missed it...Teresa can you post a pic????? I saw that cutie patootie Megan with that adorable bucket hat....but somehow I must have missed Lydia's.



No, she didn't cut Lydia's hair!  If she did, I might have to slap her upside the head!  She gave Arminda a cute little bob!  She looks adorable, but I don't think she's posted a picture yet.  Arminda cut all of her hair off for locks of love a few years ago.  She really wanted to do it and it was so sweet of her.  But, it was SHORT!!  
-------------------------
I also cut my kid's hair myself.  Working in the daycare, we saw so many horrible children's haircuts done by "professionals".  I figure I can't do much worse myself!  

I also cut my own hair, but that's nothing to brag about!  
------------------------------


----------



## Clutterbug

lovesdumbo said:


>



That shirt turned out fabulous!  I also really like the girls' outfits.  Love how you used the different dots on the blocked a-line.



lovesdumbo said:


>



Those are cute and so comfy.  Megan has a couple RTW dresses like that and she always begs to wear them to bed. So, Saturday evening I pulled one out and used it as a pattern to make her a nightie.  I couldn't believe how fast it came together.  She put it right on and wore it to bed.



GoofyG said:


> Here are some pictures of the girls a yr ago at disney world.  The animal kingdom outfit my friend made.



Your girls are darling and the outfits are fabulous.  Your friend is very talented!!




PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone!!!   Its been a LOOOOOOOONG time. Life has been so crazy. I still have yet to sew anything for Georgia in a long time. Lets see on the update.
> 
> Kevin is still gone, so that means I am working two jobs and taking care of the Little Georgia Peach. Its summer, so its been tough with the YMCA bill, but at least the ex in laws are helping with that. She goes there every three weeks so the bill isn't so high. if she was there the WHOLE summer it would have been $1600!  Thankfully, they get how hard it is since Kevin isn't really helping $$ at all.
> 
> No Disney trip this year.... but working on it.
> 
> I am looking at everyones new outfits and they are sooo great! Totally makes me want to dust off the machine and get to town (when I have time of course! )
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I have missed you all!



Good to "see" you!  I've been thinking of you and Georgia.  Thanks for checking in.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Anyone here from Linette (MrsMiller) lately.  I haven't seen any posts from her lately and was thinking about her.



I have been wondering about her too.  I hope she's okay. 



t-beri said:


>



Lily is getting so stinkin' big!  I love her dresses!  



sahm1000 said:


> Well, nothing it seems was accomplished here as far as sewing goes.  I had high hopes of finishing 3 dresses while my parents were here and I haven't gotten any of them done.     And now we are packing up and going to a hotel because the fumes in the house are getting too bad!
> 
> The painters are here and they are staining my built-ins and painting my new office and dining room.  It really STINKS!  So off we all go (parents included since they don't leave until tomorrow) to Embassy Suites.  The dog is at his posh kennel so he doesn't have to suffer either.  Right now I''m not happy about the color of stain on my built-ins in my family room so hopefully that will get fixed.  I'll try and stay in touch but we will be in a hotel for two nights.
> 
> Keep sewing!



Yikes!  What an incnvenience, especially with a tiny one.  You realize that now that you've mentioned it, you are going to have to post pictures when it's all done, right?  



MiniGirl said:


> Hey, this is mine!!!  It is the new Feliz pattern that just came out. I made it at the last minute for this little girl. She was making her first trip to WDW and Ariel is her favorite. I wish ya'll could've see how excited she was when she first saw it. I'm not sure what part has been "cased" since it is new pattern, but it is adorable. I am sure we will be a lot of these dresses (I mean this pattern -- not necessarily Ariel) popping up on ebay really soon. I know I have several in the works myself.



What a small world!  That is such a pretty dress!




candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone on the Make a wish for my daughter!
> 
> We met with our wish granters tonight!  In fact we Just walked in the door!
> 
> Zoe was so shy lol, but it was adorable!  They came with toys for the kids (A cinderella crown, a princess puzzle, Markers, crayons coloring books ect)  Zoe's first wish was to go on a disney cruise for a week and swim with dolphins and learn to snorkle!  She also added a night in CInderellas castle but I doubt they could do that.  lol, It is nice to dream about tho!
> 
> They needed a second wish in case the first one could not be granted.  She wished for a trip to Hawaii where she wanted to do the same things but also Visit Pearl Harbor and the black sand beach.
> We have to wait to see which wish is approved (If any) They said it could take up to 4 weeks but they think it should be a little sonner then that.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!  We are so excited!
> 
> Candice



That IS exciting!  Fingers crossed that Zoe's wish is granted.



Stephres said:


> Went to two wal marts and no eeyore fabric.  On a happy note, I had Jacob with me and he picked out two fabrics for himself! That never happens. He wants me to make him a first day of school outfit. Woo hoo!



Cute hat!  I've shown Megan all the pictures on here and she keeps saying. " That's really cute, but I don't really wear hats...."

Hurray for Jacob's fabric!  I can't wait to see what you make for him.  When we were at Wal-Mart over the weekend Wyatt begged for digital camo in nylon from the $1 shelf.  I couldn't say no, but that fabric just feels like a nightmare to sew.



twob4him said:


> OK if I can find a babysitter, my turn is tomorrow....color and cut    Can't wait!!!!



Oh my, I did think you were crazy to go all the way to a pixie on your baby girl.    I love the little bob.  Megan loved hers like that when she was little and I think it's such a sweet cut.  You have such pretty girls. 

I hope you get your turn today!


----------



## jham

OneTreeHillAddict said:


> Where is this? Baby DS loves Diego.



Legoland in California  



MegaWoman said:


> Are these handmade Mickey buttons?  Verrrry tempting to get my hands on some of these!



At first I thought they were, but now I don't think so.  I think they come from China.



HeatherSue said:


> *I want to tell everyone about a really sweet thing that Megan did for Tessa.*  She knew that Tessa was nervous about starting kindergarten, so she made Tessa a little book called "Kindergarten Rocks".  She drew little pictures of the different things you get to do in kindergarten.  It was SOOO cute!  Thank you so much for helping her with it, Steph!  Tessa loved it!!  I've read it to her at least 20 times already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost your quote, Jeanne.  I LOVE these buttons! Will you pm me the seller id?
> 
> 
> HOW did I miss this?!  Tessa said "My little Luke looks so cute with Lego Diego!" What a little cutie!



How sweet is that Megan?    I'll PM you.  HOW did you miss that photo?  Especially when the caption was something like "and this photo is just for Tessa"


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> I love  love these outfits! The shirt came out great  Really cute stuff!
> 
> 
> After seeing all these cute bucket hats, I may have to get the pattern....so tempting. They are just adorable! I love the patches too


Thanks!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I was kinda looking for an excuse for the bucket hat but it might be beyond my skills at this point!!!
> 
> Well first, let me say that I missed some great work today...I'm just catching up after my last day of vacation .  I loved all the hats and outfits...OH and the beach cover up...forgot who made it...sorry!  So my drama with Ash continues.  My mom and I took her to Water Country today (local water park).  I made sure to give her Benedryl, kept her sunglasses on all day AND lathered her up with plenty of sunscreen.  Well about an hour into our day, she is playing on this pirate ship and all of a sudden I hear a scream.  You moms know what I mean...pool has 200 kids in it and you know it's yours.  I run over to her and all I can see at first is what look like a blue dot on her forehead....and I got closer I realize that it's a gigantic bump.  So I run her to first aid and they called the EMTs.  The blue dot kept getting bigger and bigger and then burst...SO gross...and so hard to hide my "grossed out" look as to not frighten Ash (I guess the blue dot was some kind of blood blister).  Luckily nothing was broken and she didn't need stitches but she now has a GIGANTIC lump/cut on her forehead and I full anticipate at least one black eye.  Just what the poor kid needed...more pain in her head! My poor baby!  AND now she is on vaca with my mom til Friday so I can't even take care of her myself.


Your poor baby. I'm sure Grandma will take good care of her.  Hope she heals quickly.  

You should try the hat it is much easier than it looks!!!!!




Stephres said:


> Love the Mickey shirt! I bet he will get lots of attention in it!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, when you enlarged, did it fit on the paper? When I printed the xl size it barely fit on the paper so I am wondering how you enlarged it. Or do you have to change the printer margins?
> 
> It turned out so cute and I really like the one with the patches. So unique!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute! You did a great job.


Thanks!

I enlarged it on a copy machine at work that could print onto 11x17 BUT....I was able to cut it out and make a copy of the enlarged pattern all onto 8 1/2 x11.  The extra 5% actually adds quite a bit.  I should take a photo of the 2 hats next to each other.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Best part of the story is that right afterward she asked if her boo boo was going to be gone before Disney because she wants to be pretty for the princesses!!!!  Thank God, my DH wasn't there.  I would have never heard the end of it.  He thinks I've turned her into a Disney freak as it is


 How cute!



Mouse House Mama said:


> LOVEDUMBO-  I LOVE THAT SHIRT!!!! My sons would love something like that. Everytime I open this thread I am more and more amazed by the gorgeous work you all do. I have been sewing everyday because I am so inspired. I am teaching myself so sometimes I have to bust out that trusty seamripper numerous times.
> 
> Question- I want to try and post some photos. Do I need to put them on a hosting site like photobucket or can I just post them from my photo files?
> Thanks and keep up the good work!


Thanks!  Believe me I had the seam ripper out for that project and it wasn't easy with the black fabric.  I should have fixed a couple of other things that are driving me crazy now but I'm sure noone else will notice them.  

You do have to upload your photos to an online service before posting them here.  I think most folks use photobucket.  



TinaLala said:


> So I'm ashamed to say that I haven't been a very good girl with my sewing projects this summer!  If it wasn't for my friend Marianne I probably wouldn't get anything done.
> 
> So here's the curtain for DD9's HM room.  It is so basic, but yet it took me three months to get it done.  Did I mention it only cost me $8 a window because I got the fabric in clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I whipped together 2 sunshirts for the girls, you all know how easy this fabric is. The style for tweens is to wear this over a white t-shirt, so she'll be all set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I ventured off and made myself an A-line skirt (thank you Teresajoy for the bookmark links I'm loving all the patterns out there).  It needs to be ironed, but you get the picture.  I have to go to Chicago this month for work and I'll wear it with a pink shirt and tan shoes - easy, comfortable - that's me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


Those all look great!!!!




kjbrown said:


> Anyway, I broke down and bought the bucket hat pattern, I love it!


Can't wait to see your hats.  The possibilities are endless.



HeatherSue said:


> WOW!  These are terrific!  I LOOOOVE that Mickey shirt. I'm thinking Sawyer is going to need one of those.  I have a dark brown bowling shirt in the works for him. Thanks for the warning about sewing dark fabrics!  I'll have to do some eye exercises first.
> 
> Sawyer has bestowed his highest compliments on your storybook outfit.  He pointed to the screen and said "That, that, that!"  He wouldn't let me scroll past it for quite some time and now I have sticky little fingerprints all over my screen.  I love it, too!  Very cute how you used the panel for the front of the top.
> 
> 
> Those are all adorable!  I especially love the patches, SO cute!
> 
> 
> Wow, you're on a role!  Sometimes simple is just perfect.  Very cute!


Thanks!  Sawyer would look so cute in a Mickey bowling shirt but I'm sure you would make your own Mickey.  It is so nice to hear that Sawyer likes the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse outfit.  I have Mickey on the other side of the shirt but I'm sure Emma will be wearing Pluto in the front and poor Minnie and Daisy are on the back of the skirt. I've never taken Emma to JoAnn's or I'm sure she'd be asking for a Buzz and Cars storybook sets too.  

I've gotta keep my roll going as I'm in single digits now.  I don't know if I should   or  



kjbrown said:


> How do you all feel about putting kids names on customs?
> 
> I would love to do it, but my DH feels that weirdos will use that to kidnap our kids.
> 
> What do you think?


Well I think all the "weirdo" has to do is stand near us 30 seconds and hear us say the kids names.  But my DH feels the same way so I don't do it AND I want to be able to pass the outfits onto someone else.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

GoofyG said:


> Here are some pictures of the girls a yr ago at disney world.  The animal kingdom outfit my friend made.



Great outfits!  I also love the JoJo outfit...so colorful!



PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone!!!   Its been a LOOOOOOOONG time. Life has been so crazy. I still have yet to sew anything for Georgia in a long time. Lets see on the update.
> 
> Kevin is still gone, so that means I am working two jobs and taking care of the Little Georgia Peach. Its summer, so its been tough with the YMCA bill, but at least the ex in laws are helping with that. She goes there every three weeks so the bill isn't so high. if she was there the WHOLE summer it would have been $1600!  Thankfully, they get how hard it is since Kevin isn't really helping $$ at all.
> 
> No Disney trip this year.... but working on it.
> 
> I am looking at everyones new outfits and they are sooo great! Totally makes me want to dust off the machine and get to town (when I have time of course! )
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I have missed you all!



Good to see you again!  



teresajoy said:


> Thanks!  I am sure I will be fine once school starts, and we get into the routine, but I cried when Corey started High School too!My baby boy will be a JUNIOR this year!!!!



My dd is starting Kindergarten in a few weeks as well...it is such a bittersweet moment.  I am excited for her, yet sad at the same time... she is really looking forward to it, and has been saying that she is ready for Kindergarten!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Cute robes!!



t-beri said:


>



Love that bubbleduck dress!!  I bought the bubbles fabric, but didn't get the duck fabric.



candicenicole19 said:


>



Good luck...I am praying that your dd gets her wish granted.



Stephres said:


>



Love the zebra minnie mouse shirt, and the hat!  



twob4him said:


>



Your girls are so cute!



jham said:


>



I love those Mickey Mouse buttons!! Might have to get me some of those.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Well first, let me say that I missed some great work today...I'm just catching up after my last day of vacation .  I loved all the hats and outfits...OH and the beach cover up...forgot who made it...sorry!  So my drama with Ash continues.  My mom and I took her to Water Country today (local water park).  I made sure to give her Benedryl, kept her sunglasses on all day AND lathered her up with plenty of sunscreen.  Well about an hour into our day, she is playing on this pirate ship and all of a sudden I hear a scream.  You moms know what I mean...pool has 200 kids in it and you know it's yours.  I run over to her and all I can see at first is what look like a blue dot on her forehead....and I got closer I realize that it's a gigantic bump.  So I run her to first aid and they called the EMTs.  The blue dot kept getting bigger and bigger and then burst...SO gross...and so hard to hide my "grossed out" look as to not frighten Ash (I guess the blue dot was some kind of blood blister).  Luckily nothing was broken and she didn't need stitches but she now has a GIGANTIC lump/cut on her forehead and I full anticipate at least one black eye.  Just what the poor kid needed...more pain in her head! My poor baby!  AND now she is on vaca with my mom til Friday so I can't even take care of her myself.



Poor baby!! I hope her head feels better soon. 


Lovedumbo..love the mickey mouse bowling shirt!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

My dd turns 5 yesterday!  Hard to believe that my little baby girl is now 5 years old!! She asked for a cupcake dress, and picked out this fabric...here is the dress that I made her:






The back of the dress...I really wanted to use three different fabric, but couldn't find any that I like...so I stuck with the light pink/white polka dot fabric for the three back ruffles...





Her birthday cake is a blizzard cake from Dairy Queen since she is allergic to wheat...





DD and her favorite birthday present...her very first AG doll - a just like you doll which she named after herself, Kirsten....her poor Sleeping Beauty Doll that she got at WDW has been neglected and possibly replaced!


----------



## lovesdumbo

HeatherSue said:


> *I want to tell everyone about a really sweet thing that Megan did for Tessa.*  She knew that Tessa was nervous about starting kindergarten, so she made Tessa a little book called "Kindergarten Rocks".  She drew little pictures of the different things you get to do in kindergarten.  It was SOOO cute!  Thank you so much for helping her with it, Steph!  Tessa loved it!!  I've read it to her at least 20 times already!


 How sweet!!!! 





Clutterbug said:


> That shirt turned out fabulous!  I also really like the girls' outfits.  Love how you used the different dots on the blocked a-line.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are cute and so comfy.  Megan has a couple RTW dresses like that and she always begs to wear them to bed. So, Saturday evening I pulled one out and used it as a pattern to make her a nightie.  I couldn't believe how fast it came together.  She put it right on and wore it to bed.


Thanks!  I LOVED how super fast those aline with bias tape were and they look super cute on too.  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> My dd is starting Kindergarten in a few weeks as well...it is such a bittersweet moment.  I am excited for her, yet sad at the same time... she is really looking forward to it, and has been saying that she is ready for Kindergarten!
> 
> 
> Lovedumbo..love the mickey mouse bowling shirt!


Thanks!

My youngest starts Kindergarten next month too.  I know she's ready but it will be tough watching her get on the bus that first morning. Thankfully her brother will be on the same bus with her this year.


----------



## lovesdumbo

EnchantedPrincess said:


> My dd turns 5 yesterday!  Hard to believe that my little baby girl is now 5 years old!! She asked for a cupcake dress, and picked out this fabric...here is the dress that I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the dress...I really wanted to use three different fabric, but couldn't find any that I like...so I stuck with the light pink/white polka dot fabric for the three back ruffles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her birthday cake is a blizzard cake from Dairy Queen since she is allergic to wheat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and her favorite birthday present...her very first AG doll - a just like you doll which she named after herself, Kirsten....her poor Sleeping Beauty Doll that she got at WDW has been neglected and possibly replaced!



So beautiful and cute dress too!


----------



## Clutterbug

Mouse House Mama said:


> Do any of you know any websites that offer free instructions on how to make things like tops? I found a bunch of shirts and shorts instructions but other than a pillowcase top I can't find a thing. Thanks!
> 
> Oh- and this website has easy instructions for making a circle skirt and pantaloons. It is for adults but you can tweak it so it works for kids. This is how I figured out how to make shorts. I figured in case anyone was a beginner like me they might like the very explicit instructions!
> 
> http://www.madamexcostumes.com/newpages/ttcostumes.html



Have you checked out Teresa's bookmarks?  There is a link in her signature and also one in the first post ( I think?).  

There are also tons of great tutorials on www.craftster.org




EnchantedPrincess said:


> My dd turns 5 yesterday!  Hard to believe that my little baby girl is now 5 years old!! She asked for a cupcake dress, and picked out this fabric...here is the dress that I made her:



 to your DD.  Love her new dress!


----------



## t-beri

Happy Birthday Kirsten!!!

Her AG doll is adorable and I think Kirsten is a perfectly great name for her doll   I had a doll that I named Toni, after my mom but we called her Baby Toni  She was definitley run through the mill.  The last time I saw her she was in pretty bad shape.

...t.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kjbrown said:


> How do you all feel about putting kids names on customs?
> 
> I would love to do it, but my DH feels that weirdos will use that to kidnap our kids.
> 
> What do you think?


 I don't put my DD's name on her clothes for this reason. I also don't call her by her real name when we are in public. This wayshe can tell if someone calls her by her fake name they are not someone we know. I know I'm paranoid. Losing my child is my worst fear. I have panic attacks over this.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> My dd turns 5 yesterday! Hard to believe that my little baby girl is now 5 years old!! She asked for a cupcake dress, and picked out this fabric...here is the dress that I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the dress...I really wanted to use three different fabric, but couldn't find any that I like...so I stuck with the light pink/white polka dot fabric for the three back ruffles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her birthday cake is a blizzard cake from Dairy Queen since she is allergic to wheat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and her favorite birthday present...her very first AG doll - a just like you doll which she named after herself, Kirsten....her poor Sleeping Beauty Doll that she got at WDW has been neglected and possibly replaced!


  to your pretty princess. That is a beautiful dress you made her. 

The cookie insert in those cakes contains wheat. They should have put an allergy sticker on the box that it came in.


----------



## CampbellScot

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thank you about her name.  Yes, Gaelic names are a little tough to pronounce/spell.  I heard her name when I lived in Ireland and thought "well that one isn't too bad!!!" But of course, everyone is assuming that she's saying Ashley.  But she's quick to correct them!!
> TE=HeatherSue;26712855]FEBRUARY DIS




Where in Ireland did you live? My family is primarily from Galway...but I have some cousins who did the unthinkable and moved to DUBLIN!  It's a wonderful country isn't it?  



HeatherSue said:


> I have to laugh about your Coach obsession.  My SIL LOVES Coach bags and I tease her mercilessly about her $400 bag + $200 wallet. She says she buys them because they will last a long time. I counter with "my $15 purse from Target is going on 2 years old now.  Are you telling me you're not going to buy another purse for the next 40 years?"  I wish she'd just admit that it's an obsession!   I love her!



Now HeatherSue...I think that perhaps you should TRY a Coach bag...so you can understand the depth of love that forms... It's a very emotional experience...

it is.

stop laughing.

and eye rolling.

you'd LOVE IT!



kjbrown said:


> How do you all feel about putting kids names on customs?
> 
> I would love to do it, but my DH feels that weirdos will use that to kidnap our kids.
> 
> What do you think?



that's a tough one...there are some creeps out there. We've all seen the stories of the child wearing a name shirt and a stranger comes up and says "Hi Samantha! Your mom wanted me to take you back to your hotel..." and the child goes willingly b/c it doesn't occur to them that their name is on display!I suppose you just can't be too careful. Little necklaces and such are fine I think, but big bold NAMES across the shirts just doesn't appear to be the wisest choice in this day and age. even at Disney. 




minnie2 said:


> My girlfriend teases me about my purse and wallet too!  I figured if George can have all of these fancy computers and electronics I can have a fancy pure at least!
> 
> Are you a November bday?  Teresa is she Jan?  My sil I think is diamond and she is Jan.  I am a sapphire and I love it!



EXACTLY!!!! 

Diamond is April! My birthstone is blue topaz/turquoise...a semi precious gem at best...my mom is an Emerald (may) and my little sister is a Ruby(july)! I was always jealous of the Ruby! My older sister is a Garnet, which is January.

My mom had a "mother's ring" made with all of our birthstones...and the diamond from her engagement ring...which I thought was pretty smart to do after my parents got divorced!


----------



## MouseTriper

candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone on the Make a wish for my daughter!
> 
> We met with our wish granters tonight!  In fact we Just walked in the door!
> 
> Zoe was so shy lol, but it was adorable!  They came with toys for the kids (A cinderella crown, a princess puzzle, Markers, crayons coloring books ect)  Zoe's first wish was to go on a disney cruise for a week and swim with dolphins and learn to snorkle!  She also added a night in CInderellas castle but I doubt they could do that.  lol, It is nice to dream about tho!
> 
> They needed a second wish in case the first one could not be granted.  She wished for a trip to Hawaii where she wanted to do the same things but also Visit Pearl Harbor and the black sand beach.
> 
> Here is a picture of her with her Wish Granters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have to wait to see which wish is approved (If any) They said it could take up to 4 weeks but they think it should be a little sonner then that.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!  We are so excited!
> 
> Candice


Oh how exciting for Zoe and the rest of you!!! I will be praying that she is granted her wonderful wish!!!!!


----------



## t-beri

Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't put my DD's name on her clothes for this reason. I also don't call her by her real name when we are in public. This wayshe can tell if someone calls her by her fake name they are not someone we know. I know I'm paranoid. Losing my child is my worst fear. I have panic attacks over this.



And your DD responds to a "fake" name???  I can barely get Lily to acknowledge  me when I call her by her real name 

I am not so paranoid about these things. We talk about "stranger danger" a lot w/ Mac, lily is still too young.  We talk about tactics a predator might use such as threatening to hurt me. I always tell him that I am an adult and will take care of me, that his responsibility is to GET AWAY.  We have these conversations a lot so I guess I am a little paranoid, but not enough so that I use code names or have a secret password in case friends need to get him.  We live around so many family and CLOSE friends(we don't have many) that I HIGHLY doubt that there will ever be a time when I am forced to send someone w/ a secret word to his bus stop or school to pick him up that he has NEVER met or doesn't know.  

I have refrained from putting their names on things in the past b/c I don't want them to be stolen BUT I've been thinking recently about this.  To me for Mac it's no big deal. He is 10 and I know he knows not to be tricked. I wouldn't hesitate to add his name to something.   Lily however is an escape artist and LOVES everybody and will jump into your arms without blinking..  So it worries me a little to think that I may lose her in a store and someone will go, "oh, Lily, do you like this Cinderella doll?" and whisk her away.  I also have never given them "id" bracelets or tattoos and the like b/c I thought the info could be used by a predatory as easily as a CM

I do hate being cynically minded or overly cautious.   

Boy I was not really any help here.  Sorry.


Does anyone have any tricks for applying an html code to the signatures???

...t.


----------



## Disney Brat

Hey everyone!!  I have been loving all of your creations, you guys are sure an inspiration!!  Well I Have finally finished my project, and a couple more!  I am so proud of myself for learning to sew, not a big thing for you guys, but I am still proud of my simple accomplishments!!    
Here is my first creation




Here is a Winnie the Pooh shirt(no she is not holding the cat, she decided to jump up when I was taking the pic..lol)




And back




Minnie dress with matching doll dress




And back




Skirt (I had made that for Abby to wear to her cousins bday party on Sunday, well they had a musician playing a guitar and singing, and some of the people were dancing around, got hot and decided to take the cover off of the easy set pool (about knee deep on an adult) and dance around in it, well they put Abby in it too and the skirt got all creased and muddy and yucky, I was scared because I hadnt had time to stitch the elastic together and tuck it into the waist band so I thought it was going to break, but it didnt!)




Twirling...lol





Thanks for looking!!


----------



## t-beri

Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone!!  I have been loving all of your creations, you guys are sure an inspiration!!  Well I Have finally finished my project, and a couple more!  I am so proud of myself for learning to sew, not a big thing for you guys, but I am still proud of my simple accomplishments!!
> Here is my first creation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Winnie the Pooh shirt(no she is not holding the cat, she decided to jump up when I was taking the pic..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress with matching doll dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling...lol


   YAY!!!    NO BIG DEAL?????   It is a HUGE deal!!!   That is fantastic.  Don't sell yourself short.  You taught yourself to sew, that's NOT easy and not everyone can do it.  Those simple accomplishments were a GREAT start.  Everyone has to start somewhere and I can tell you there are quite a few sewers on here that started out just like you and you can see how far they've come in 6 months or a year.  I had never sewn clothing, just bags and pillows and I tend to give up on things easily when I have to try at them but I keep plugging along...even if I have to use my seam ripper more than I'd like to 

KUDOS
from one Tifani to another (Tiffany)


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I see you already got a lot of replies.  But, I measured an unhappy Sawyer, so I'm going to share the measurement.  His waist is 17", but he's 30th percentile for weight and 75th percentile for height.  So, he's not a "standard size" 2 year old.
> 
> 
> All 3 of Teresa's kids are SO different in size!  Corey was average sized, Arminda didn't even make it on the charts (she was SO tiny), and Lydia is a giant (90th percentile for height, or so)!



 I had my cousin measure her again and she is 17' so I am glad I waited to stitch it up 



HeatherSue said:


> That d
> 
> I miss Megan!  She is so stinkin' cute!!! I love the hat, and the shirt!!
> 
> *I want to tell everyone about a really sweet thing that Megan did for Tessa.*  She knew that Tessa was nervous about starting kindergarten, so she made Tessa a little book called "Kindergarten Rocks".  She drew little pictures of the different things you get to do in kindergarten.  It was SOOO cute!  Thank you so much for helping her with it, Steph!  Tessa loved it!!  I've read it to her at least 20 times already!
> 
> Tessa wants to join the club.  But, she has so many cowlicks, I'm afraid it would stick up all over the place!
> Yes, I was born November 24.  I sometimes substitute the December birthstont because I hate mine!  Teresa was born in April.
> 
> NO!  I don't usually get to sleep until 7:30! That was the latest I've slept in since Sawyer was born!  He's usually up around 6:00 or 6:30.


How sweet of miss Megan! 

 Talk about Cowlicks Kyle is so bad if his hair grows too long half of his hair stands up straight so that is why I have to Buzz him!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> My dd turns 5 yesterday!  Hard to believe that my little baby girl is now 5 years old!! She asked for a cupcake dress, and picked out this fabric...here is the dress that I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the dress...I really wanted to use three different fabric, but couldn't find any that I like...so I stuck with the light pink/white polka dot fabric for the three back ruffles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her birthday cake is a blizzard cake from Dairy Queen since she is allergic to wheat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and her favorite birthday present...her very first AG doll - a just like you doll which she named after herself, Kirsten....her poor Sleeping Beauty Doll that she got at WDW has been neglected and possibly replaced!


Happy bday to Kristen!

DQ'a blizzard cakes are gluten free?!?!?  Did they make it with out certain things for you because I was always told blizzards are a non no for Nik at least from my research.
Poor Nik always asks for a blizzard but we always tell her no because I am nervous that the DQ people won't clean the blizzard machine well enough after they made something that wasn't safe.

Please let me know what they did special so maybe Nikki can have one of those for her bday!  

Does she have Celiac or a true wheat allergy?  We always say Nik's celiac is a wheat allergy even though it isn't but most people get allergies they don't always get Celaic.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't put my DD's name on her clothes for this reason. I also don't call her by her real name when we are in public. This wayshe can tell if someone calls her by her fake name they are not someone we know. I know I'm paranoid. Losing my child is my worst fear. I have panic attacks over this.
> 
> 
> to your pretty princess. That is a beautiful dress you made her.
> 
> The cookie insert in those cakes contains wheat. They should have put an allergy sticker on the box that it came in.


That is what I thought unless I am thinking of Carvel?  I sure hope we are wrong I am actually getting excited for my dd about maybe having a cake from there.



CampbellScot said:


> Where in Ireland did you live? My family is primarily from Galway...but I have some cousins who did the unthinkable and moved to DUBLIN!  It's a wonderful country isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Now HeatherSue...I think that perhaps you should TRY a Coach bag...so you can understand the depth of love that forms... It's a very emotional experience...
> 
> it is.
> 
> stop laughing.
> 
> and eye rolling.
> 
> you'd LOVE IT!
> 
> EXACTLY!!!!
> 
> Diamond is April! My birthstone is blue topaz/turquoise...a semi precious gem at best...my mom is an Emerald (may) and my little sister is a Ruby(july)! I was always jealous of the Ruby! My older sister is a Garnet, which is January.
> 
> My mom had a "mother's ring" made with all of our birthstones...and the diamond from her engagement ring...which I thought was pretty smart to do after my parents got divorced!


I am so with you on the coach bag!  They are addicting!   So how many do you have?  I think I am on my 6th.



Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone!!  I have been loving all of your creations, you guys are sure an inspiration!!  Well I Have finally finished my project, and a couple more!  I am so proud of myself for learning to sew, not a big thing for you guys, but I am still proud of my simple accomplishments!!
> Here is my first creation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Winnie the Pooh shirt(no she is not holding the cat, she decided to jump up when I was taking the pic..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress with matching doll dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt (I had made that for Abby to wear to her cousins bday party on Sunday, well they had a musician playing a guitar and singing, and some of the people were dancing around, got hot and decided to take the cover off of the easy set pool (about knee deep on an adult) and dance around in it, well they put Abby in it too and the skirt got all creased and muddy and yucky, I was scared because I hadnt had time to stitch the elastic together and tuck it into the waist band so I thought it was going to break, but it didnt!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


You should be VERY proud you did a great job!!!!!


----------



## minnie2

Here is my latest stuff.
A purse I made my mom along with a sunglass case.  I am not happy with how it came out but oh well.  My ,machine kept jamming I think because the fabric and the interfacing were too think.





The matching skirts I made for Nikki and my niece.  I put it on her AG doll and had her hold the extra fabric in the back,  Problem is now she wants one for her Nicki doll!  





 she matches so well huh I am going to make them both white peasent tops to go with them.

My favorite part the twirl factor!





 I had such a hard time with Nik's skirt ugh I kept screwing up on it.  I sewed the ruffle ad the yellow peice on the wrong way but there were too many layers of stitching so I just cut it off and sewed it on the other way!


----------



## PrincessKell

Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone!!  I have been loving all of your creations, you guys are sure an inspiration!!  Well I Have finally finished my project, and a couple more!  I am so proud of myself for learning to sew, not a big thing for you guys, but I am still proud of my simple accomplishments!!
> Here is my first creation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Winnie the Pooh shirt(no she is not holding the cat, she decided to jump up when I was taking the pic..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress with matching doll dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt (I had made that for Abby to wear to her cousins bday party on Sunday, well they had a musician playing a guitar and singing, and some of the people were dancing around, got hot and decided to take the cover off of the easy set pool (about knee deep on an adult) and dance around in it, well they put Abby in it too and the skirt got all creased and muddy and yucky, I was scared because I hadnt had time to stitch the elastic together and tuck it into the waist band so I thought it was going to break, but it didnt!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



Soooooooo cute. looks like you are doing a great job!


----------



## MiniGirl

kjbrown said:


> How do you all feel about putting kids names on customs?
> 
> I would love to do it, but my DH feels that weirdos will use that to kidnap our kids.
> 
> What do you think?



Well, "they" say that we shouldn't have our kids wear anything that identifies them -- clothing, backpacks, etc -- because of that very reason. You know... "Billy, your mom is busy doing something and asked me to come get you." You know, stuff like that. Of course, the odds of that happening are low, but we can lower them even more by leaving off that identifying info.

Plus, if you are thinking resell, you really limit your market when you put a name on it.



HeatherSue said:


> That dress is FABULOUS!!!  How dare you not post it for us!



Well, I was going to... It is just that someone got to it before me. LOL!!! It has been crazy around here as usual.


----------



## PrincessKell

So I just got word from my mom that she is going to help me pay for Georgia's 7th birthday.....at DISNEYLAND!! I am soo darn excited.  We are just going to say we are going to visit Grandma for the weekend and not tell her until we get down there. hehehe 

So I guess I better dust that machine off asap and get to work on her outfits! on top of school clothes. ha!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> DQ'a blizzard cakes are gluten free?!?!? Did they make it with out certain things for you because I was always told blizzards are a non no for Nik at least from my research.
> Poor Nik always asks for a blizzard but we always tell her no because I am nervous that the DQ people won't clean the blizzard machine well enough after they made something that wasn't safe.
> That is what I thought unless I am thinking of Carvel? I sure hope we are wrong I am actually getting excited for my dd about maybe having a cake from there.


http://www.dairyqueen.com/upload/AllergenBrochureTreats.pdf Here is a link to the allergen information from DQ. If the DQ near you is like the one that I worked at than they should be able to substitute things for you. We have done plenty of cakes without the cookie insert in them. As for them cleaning the blizzard machine in between uses....they don't. They clean it when the whole machine is messy.  



minnie2 said:


>


Those are some really pretty skirts.


PrincessKell said:


> So I just got word from my mom that she is going to help me pay for Georgia's 7th birthday.....at DISNEYLAND!! I am soo darn excited. We are just going to say we are going to visit Grandma for the weekend and not tell her until we get down there. hehehe
> 
> So I guess I better dust that machine off asap and get to work on her outfits! on top of school clothes. ha!


  That is real exciting!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

BIG GIVE UPDATE for Project Nicoledisneyfan: We have people signed up to do everything now except the passports. If this is something you'd like to do, please come on over to the DisBoutique board to sign up: http://disboutiquers.proboards106.c...tinformation&action=display&thread=311&page=2

Also, if you've signed up for this or another Big Give and you haven't already updated the status once your items were shipped and/or received, please take a moment to do that. It really helps the project coordinator keep track of what can be crossed off the lists as done.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## kjbrown

minnie2 said:


> I personally don't do it because my fear is if a stranger (the bad kind) calls out my kids name because they have seen it on a shirt or something my kid might think they know them and they are safe to go to them/with them etc.
> that being said my dd8 has a name necklace BUT if a stranger is that close to read it they need to step back anyway!  JMO
> 
> I have seen some REALLY adorable customs with names on it and it always makes me think about doing it but I never do...





TravelinGal said:


> I don't have an issue with it for the simple reason that if someone is around us for more than 2 minutes, they probably already will know DS's name!  I'm always saying "Ethan, come here!" or "Ethan, look at that!" etc...





HeatherSue said:


> I don't have a problem with it.  My kids are always with me and I've taught Tessa about strangers (the Stranger Danger video by John Walsh is GREAT).  If someone wants to kidnap your child, they will usually hear you use your child's name anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was born November 24.  I sometimes substitute the December birthstont because I hate mine!  Teresa was born in April.





lovesdumbo said:


> Well I think all the "weirdo" has to do is stand near us 30 seconds and hear us say the kids names.  But my DH feels the same way so I don't do it AND I want to be able to pass the outfits onto someone else.





Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't put my DD's name on her clothes for this reason. I also don't call her by her real name when we are in public. This wayshe can tell if someone calls her by her fake name they are not someone we know. I know I'm paranoid. Losing my child is my worst fear. I have panic attacks over this.





CampbellScot said:


> that's a tough one...there are some creeps out there. We've all seen the stories of the child wearing a name shirt and a stranger comes up and says "Hi Samantha! Your mom wanted me to take you back to your hotel..." and the child goes willingly b/c it doesn't occur to them that their name is on display!I suppose you just can't be too careful. Little necklaces and such are fine I think, but big bold NAMES across the shirts just doesn't appear to be the wisest choice in this day and age. even at Disney.





t-beri said:


> And your DD responds to a "fake" name???  I can barely get Lily to acknowledge  me when I call her by her real name
> 
> I am not so paranoid about these things. We talk about "stranger danger" a lot w/ Mac, lily is still too young.  We talk about tactics a predator might use such as threatening to hurt me. I always tell him that I am an adult and will take care of me, that his responsibility is to GET AWAY.  We have these conversations a lot so I guess I am a little paranoid, but not enough so that I use code names or have a secret password in case friends need to get him.  We live around so many family and CLOSE friends(we don't have many) that I HIGHLY doubt that there will ever be a time when I am forced to send someone w/ a secret word to his bus stop or school to pick him up that he has NEVER met or doesn't know.
> 
> I have refrained from putting their names on things in the past b/c I don't want them to be stolen BUT I've been thinking recently about this.  To me for Mac it's no big deal. He is 10 and I know he knows not to be tricked. I wouldn't hesitate to add his name to something.   Lily however is an escape artist and LOVES everybody and will jump into your arms without blinking..  So it worries me a little to think that I may lose her in a store and someone will go, "oh, Lily, do you like this Cinderella doll?" and whisk her away.  I also have never given them "id" bracelets or tattoos and the like b/c I thought the info could be used by a predatory as easily as a CM
> 
> I do hate being cynically minded or overly cautious.
> 
> Boy I was not really any help here.  Sorry.





MiniGirl said:


> Well, "they" say that we shouldn't have our kids wear anything that identifies them -- clothing, backpacks, etc -- because of that very reason. You know... "Billy, your mom is busy doing something and asked me to come get you." You know, stuff like that. Of course, the odds of that happening are low, but we can lower them even more by leaving off that identifying info.
> 
> Plus, if you are thinking resell, you really limit your market when you put a name on it.




Thanks for all of your input!  I had to laugh at some of the responses about all a "bad guy" has to do is hang around for five minutes.  It wouldn't even be that long!!!   I have the REALLY bad habit of calling my son by his first and last name when he isn't listening to me, which is always!

It's so hard.  How to talk to them without scaring them.  How do you teach them to be open, honest and trusting, but not with everyone?   It stinks that we even have to think about such stuff.  And what's even harder is that I have to mark everything the kids wear to daycare, but then I don't want to mark it conspicuously.  Argh.  We do give our stuff away when we're done with it, so that is a good point.

And Heather Sue, just had to say that my birthday is November 13 and MY birthstone (according to me) is BLUE topaz.  Not that pee yellow one.  

Oh yeah, and I missed someone's quote where they used "Samantha" as the example.  You just had to do that, right?    That is DD's name.


----------



## ncmomof2

Where do you all get the red with white dot minnie fabric?  I have small white dots but I have yet to see the big white dots.  Thanks!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

HeatherSue said:


> My birthstone is pee yellow, too.  I was always envious of Teresa's diamond birthstone.
> 
> See *Teresa*, you didn't get ALL the ugly stuff!





kjbrown said:


> And Heather Sue, just had to say that my birthday is November 13 and MY birthstone (according to me) is BLUE topaz.  Not that pee yellow one.



I sooo know how you both feel.  The 13th is my birthday too & as soon as I found out about the blue topaz, I was all about it.  I have to say though, after reading Twilight I'm starting to like yellow topaz a lot better.   

Speaking of, Misty, have you finished Breaking Dawn yet????   

I hope Aisling gets to feeling better.  We have lots of sinus/allergy problems around here too, but fortunately the girls haven't gotten too bad.  Yet.  

I must get going.  I know I wanted to comment on something else, but I've forgotten it.  Figures.  I need to get busy on my baby's outfit for the first day of Kindergarten too.     I'm so not ready for this, but she's so excited.


----------



## disneymommieof2

minnie2 said:


> My girlfriend teases me about my purse and wallet too!  I figured if George can have all of these fancy computers and electronics I can have a fancy pure at least!
> 
> Are you a November bday?  Teresa is she Jan?  My sil I think is diamond and she is Jan.  I am a sapphire and I love it!
> 
> WOW your kids let you l seep until 7:30am!  I have already been up for 2.5 hours by that time That darn dog has me up at 5am to go potty and if I don't let her she whines at the edge of the bed until I get up!  then if I try to go to bed after I take her she whines to eat so I feed her and then try to go back to sleep ad Nik is usually up by 6am!  So my attempts to sleep late are futile!  So 7:30am would be wonderful!


I have one coach bag- it's a diaper bag with a changing pad inside. It's nice a big but heavy! January is garnet, April is Diamond. My kids are Jan. & July so I have to red stones. (July is Ruby)


EnchantedPrincess said:


> My dd turns 5 yesterday!  Hard to believe that my little baby girl is now 5 years old!! She asked for a cupcake dress, and picked out this fabric...here is the dress that I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the dress...I really wanted to use three different fabric, but couldn't find any that I like...so I stuck with the light pink/white polka dot fabric for the three back ruffles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her birthday cake is a blizzard cake from Dairy Queen since she is allergic to wheat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and her favorite birthday present...her very first AG doll - a just like you doll which she named after herself, Kirsten....her poor Sleeping Beauty Doll that she got at WDW has been neglected and possibly replaced!


Happy Birthday Kirsten!! Maybe after the intial "honeymoon period" She have room in her life for Aurora too!  Her dress is very cute!!


Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone!!  I have been loving all of your creations, you guys are sure an inspiration!!  Well I Have finally finished my project, and a couple more!  I am so proud of myself for learning to sew, not a big thing for you guys, but I am still proud of my simple accomplishments!!
> Here is my first creation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Winnie the Pooh shirt(no she is not holding the cat, she decided to jump up when I was taking the pic..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress with matching doll dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt (I had made that for Abby to wear to her cousins bday party on Sunday, well they had a musician playing a guitar and singing, and some of the people were dancing around, got hot and decided to take the cover off of the easy set pool (about knee deep on an adult) and dance around in it, well they put Abby in it too and the skirt got all creased and muddy and yucky, I was scared because I hadnt had time to stitch the elastic together and tuck it into the waist band so I thought it was going to break, but it didnt!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


They all look great!! The cat pic is perfect timing-  Like you told her to stand pretty or something! Thanks for reminding me I bought some of that shirred material- I better make something with it before it gets cold around here!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi everyone!  Just dropping in to say Hello and to catch up!  We had such a busy weekend...

Friday I took Timmy back to the doctor to have him checked again...he goes into a cast this Thursday.  The doctor opted to leave it off over the weekend becasue we were going to the beach.  He said we could take the splint off to go in the water.  DH and me were scared that he would hurt it worse because he is so rough.  So we left eh splint on and found this really cool thing you can put over the cast or in our case splint to waterproof it.

If anyone ever needs one...here is the link.  http://www.drycorp.com/

i had never heard of this before...never had to deal with a broken arm before.  It worked great!


Here they all are before getting wet...






Here is Timmy "surfing" (that's what he calls it!)






Katie in the boogie board and Patrick playing with his boat...





We had a blast at the beach and it was so nice that we didn't have to worry about his arm!

We had a good time just hanging out with the kids.  

I also did a small update to my TRIP REPORT if anyone is interested!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

IF anyone has shipped anything for my Big Give (MISTYMOUSE5001) can you please let me know???  I don't recall seeing anything yet.  The ship date isn't until the 22nd so it's not a rush...I just want to keep track!

Thanks
Kristine


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Has anyone done the Simply Sweet dress in a size 6 months?  How well did it fit?  I hav a baby shower coming up for my assistant manager and want to make her dd's matching dresses.  If I make a 6 month size dress, how long till it fits an average size baby?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I don't know if anybody else has received this message, but I thought I would go ahead and post it.



> hi
> I am mrsmiller(linnette)'s husband , my wife asked me few days back to send you a email, (sorry it took me long but did not know how to ,as i am not familiar with this board) she's been in the hospital for over a week and had a lumbar punture to relieve preassure for the headaches, we were told she needs surgery but she is refusing to do anything now
> 
> my wife is really worried about some big dis project that she was working on, she told me to please let you (or who is in charge) that is almost done, please send everybody her regards
> 
> The doctors told me she should be home maybe tomorrow , If i know my wife as I think I do(lol) i know she will be on the computer as soon as she gets home(lol)
> 
> thanks
> 
> Alfredo Miller (Linnette Miller's hubby)


----------



## HeatherSue

I made a school outfit for Tessa this week.  I'm not sure if it's going to be her first day outfit or not.  She LOVES it, so I'm leaning towards yes. 

I used my dad's SLR camera.  That thing is so cool!  I think I might steal it from him.  So, these pics were taken in their yard.  I also had fun decorating them with Corel paint shop.
















I don't think we'll have anyone searching ebay for THIS pout anytime soon!


----------



## minnie2

PrincessKell said:


> So I just got word from my mom that she is going to help me pay for Georgia's 7th birthday.....at DISNEYLAND!! I am soo darn excited.  We are just going to say we are going to visit Grandma for the weekend and not tell her until we get down there. hehehe
> 
> So I guess I better dust that machine off asap and get to work on her outfits! on top of school clothes. ha!


  



Tinka_Belle said:


> http://www.dairyqueen.com/upload/AllergenBrochureTreats.pdf Here is a link to the allergen information from DQ. If the DQ near you is like the one that I worked at than they should be able to substitute things for you. We have done plenty of cakes without the cookie insert in them. As for them cleaning the blizzard machine in between uses....they don't. They clean it when the whole machine is messy.
> 
> 
> Those are some really pretty skirts.
> 
> That is real exciting!!!!


 Thanks!  We usually just do the sot serve or a dillyb ar for Nikki to be safe.  



ncmomof2 said:


> Where do you all get the red with white dot minnie fabric?  I have small white dots but I have yet to see the big white dots.  Thanks!


Hancock fabric


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone!  Just dropping in to say Hello and to catch up!  We had such a busy weekend...
> 
> Friday I took Timmy back to the doctor to have him checked again...he goes into a cast this Thursday.  The doctor opted to leave it off over the weekend becasue we were going to the beach.  He said we could take the splint off to go in the water.  DH and me were scared that he would hurt it worse because he is so rough.  So we left eh splint on and found this really cool thing you can put over the cast or in our case splint to waterproof it.
> 
> If anyone ever needs one...here is the link.  http://www.drycorp.com/
> 
> i had never heard of this before...never had to deal with a broken arm before.  It worked great!
> 
> 
> Here they all are before getting wet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Timmy "surfing" (that's what he calls it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie in the boogie board and Patrick playing with his boat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a blast at the beach and it was so nice that we didn't have to worry about his arm!
> 
> We had a good time just hanging out with the kids.
> 
> I also did a small update to my TRIP REPORT if anyone is interested!


What fun you must of had!  I hope your ds arm is feeling better.  I love the idea of something to go over it so he can still go swimming!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't know if anybody else has received this message, but I thought I would go ahead and post it.


 OMG I hope she is feeling better!  Poor thing!  She is too sweet worrying about others when she should be simply just worrying about her self ad feeling better!!!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I made a school outfit for Tessa this week.  I'm not sure if it's going to be her first day outfit or not.  She LOVES it, so I'm leaning towards yes.
> 
> I used my dad's SLR camera.  That thing is so cool!  I think I might steal it from him.  So, these pics were taken in their yard.  I also had fun decorating them with Corel paint shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll have anyone searching ebay for THIS pout anytime soon!


Love the fabric!  It came out so pretty!  Love her sandals too!


----------



## Disney Brat

HeatherSue said:


> I made a school outfit for Tessa this week.  I'm not sure if it's going to be her first day outfit or not.  She LOVES it, so I'm leaning towards yes.
> 
> I used my dad's SLR camera.  That thing is so cool!  I think I might steal it from him.  So, these pics were taken in their yard.  I also had fun decorating them with Corel paint shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll have anyone searching ebay for THIS pout anytime soon!




I love the outfit, she looks sooooo pretty in it!!!


----------



## MiniGirl

HeatherSue said:


> I used my dad's SLR camera.  That thing is so cool!  I think I might steal it from him.  So, these pics were taken in their yard.  I also had fun decorating them with Corel paint shop.



The dress is adorable. It is easy to see why she loves it. She looks great in it, too.

So, I downloaded the free trial for Paint Shop. Who wants to come over and teach me how to use it? Anyone?

Okay, then, who want to write a Paint Shop for Dummies tutorial?


----------



## saraheeyore

Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone!!  I have been loving all of your creations, you guys are sure an inspiration!!  Well I Have finally finished my project, and a couple more!  I am so proud of myself for learning to sew, not a big thing for you guys, but I am still proud of my simple accomplishments!!
> Here is my first creation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Winnie the Pooh shirt(no she is not holding the cat, she decided to jump up when I was taking the pic..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress with matching doll dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt (I had made that for Abby to wear to her cousins bday party on Sunday, well they had a musician playing a guitar and singing, and some of the people were dancing around, got hot and decided to take the cover off of the easy set pool (about knee deep on an adult) and dance around in it, well they put Abby in it too and the skirt got all creased and muddy and yucky, I was scared because I hadnt had time to stitch the elastic together and tuck it into the waist band so I thought it was going to break, but it didnt!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!




I love the minnie dress was it hard to make?
i am just starting out and i am new to this thread but i've just read through it all and been looking at the lovely dresses to hopefully give me ideas


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


> How sweet is that Megan?    I'll PM you.  HOW did you miss that photo?  Especially when the caption was something like "and this photo is just for Tessa"


 



EnchantedPrincess said:


>


That is such a pretty dress! I love how you did the back! You have a beautiful girl, too!



CampbellScot said:


> Now HeatherSue...I think that perhaps you should TRY a Coach bag...so you can understand the depth of love that forms... It's a very emotional experience...


Yes, I'm sure it would be a very emotional experience as I'm trying to convince the store employee that I HAVE to return it or my husband will kill me!!! 



t-beri said:


> I am not so paranoid about these things. We talk about "stranger danger" a lot w/ Mac, lily is still too young.  We talk about tactics a predator might use such as threatening to hurt me. I always tell him that I am an adult and will take care of me, that his responsibility is to GET AWAY.  We have these conversations a lot so I guess I am a little paranoid, but not enough so that I use code names or have a secret password in case friends need to get him.  We live around so many family and CLOSE friends(we don't have many) that I HIGHLY doubt that there will ever be a time when I am forced to send someone w/ a secret word to his bus stop or school to pick him up that he has NEVER met or doesn't know.
> 
> Does anyone have any tricks for applying an html code to the signatures???
> 
> ...t.


To apply html to your siggy, just type out the name of the link or the picture code yaddayaddayadda [img].  Then, highlight it and click on the little world picture in the toolbar. Then, you put in the website that you want to link it to (the full site name html.....com).  Does that make sense?

We really like this video:
[url]http://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Safety-Angela-Shelton/dp/B0009LS9Y4[/url]

It teaches kids about stranger safety without scaring them. It also teaches that kids also need to be wary around people they don't know WELL, not just strangers.  But, it does it in a fun way! It would even be great for Lily!

[quote="Disney Brat, post: 26716114"][IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/Naked_K9/th_newdress.jpg











[/QUOTE]
WOW!! Look at you!!! These are fantastic!! I would never look at these things and think you just started sewing.  You really have a knack for this!  Your daughter is gorgeous!!!



minnie2 said:


> :


Cute purse and the minnie skirts are GREAT!  You should make a matching skirt for poor "little Niki"!!



PrincessKell said:


> So I just got word from my mom that she is going to help me pay for Georgia's 7th birthday.....at DISNEYLAND!! I am soo darn excited.We are just going to say we are going to visit Grandma for the weekend and not tell her until we get down there. hehehe


WOO-HOOO!!!!  That is great news!



kjbrown said:


> It's so hard.  How to talk to them without scaring them.  How do you teach them to be open, honest and trusting, but not with everyone?   It stinks that we even have to think about such stuff.  And what's even harder is that I have to mark everything the kids wear to daycare, but then I don't want to mark it conspicuously.  Argh.  We do


I really recommend the video I posted a link to above!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I also did a small update to my TRIP REPORT if anyone is interested!


What a bunch of cuties!  It looks like you had a great time!

I'm off to read your TR after I finish this obnoxiously long multi-quote!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> IF anyone has shipped anything for my Big Give (MISTYMOUSE5001) can you please let me know???  I don't recall seeing anything yet.  The ship date isn't until the 22nd so it's not a rush...I just want to keep track!
> 
> Thanks
> Kristine


I had no idea we were supposed to post when things were shipped!



LisaZoe said:


> BIG GIVE UPDATE for Project Nicoledisneyfan: We have people signed up to do everything now except the passports. If this is something you'd like to do, please come on over to the DisBoutique board to sign up: http://disboutiquers.proboards106.c...tinformation&action=display&thread=311&page=2
> 
> Also, if you've signed up for this or another Big Give and you haven't already updated the status once your items were shipped and/or received, please take a moment to do that. It really helps the project coordinator keep track of what can be crossed off the lists as done.
> 
> Thanks!!!!


I didn't know we were supposed to post when we ship things and when they are received! OOPS!  I'll go over there and do that.  Do you want us to just post on the thread where we signed up? 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't know if anybody else has received this message, but I thought I would go ahead and post it.


Thanks for letting us know, Crystal.  I was afraid she might be in the hospital. I  hope she's back soon!!



minnie2 said:


> Love the fabric!  It came out so pretty!  Love her sandals too!


Thank you!  I got those sandals at Family Dollar for $1!!


MiniGirl said:


> The dress is adorable. It is easy to see why she loves it. She looks great in it, too.
> 
> So, I downloaded the free trial for Paint Shop. Who wants to come over and teach me how to use it? Anyone?
> 
> Okay, then, who want to write a Paint Shop for Dummies tutorial?



Thank you!! I've found some pretty good tutorials online by googling things like "border tutorial corel paint shop"


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> I didn't know we were supposed to post when we ship things and when they are received! OOPS!  I'll go over there and do that.  Do you want us to just post on the thread where we signed up?



This isn't something we've asked people to do before but I think it does help the coordinators to keep track. That way, too, if the deadline has passed and an item or two isn't marked as sent, the coordinator will be able to contact those people to check if everything is OK. I know we've all had times when things just don't go as planned. Luckily we usually have time between the shipping deadline and the actual date of travel so if something goes out a bit late, it would still get there with more expensive shipping options (like the 7 family tees for the Robin+5 give that I still need to finish and ship    ).

BTW - Yes, you can just post a quick note that your item(s) was sent and/or received. I know many of us check the PTR for the families to see photos. That's a good way to be sure an item was received. I have a feeling the Big Give moms PM the sender of most packages but they don't always know who sent the package.


----------



## HeatherSue

ncmomof2 said:


> Where do you all get the red with white dot minnie fabric?  I have small white dots but I have yet to see the big white dots.  Thanks!



I got it last year around Halloween at WalMart.  They also used to sell it at Hancocks. I'm not sure where people are getting it now.  I know some have bought it on ebay.


----------



## t-beri

HeatherSue said:


>




WOW!!! Heather, you have made some really great stuff but this is FANTASTIC is it a clever frankenpattern or did you use an actual pattern...I've already decided HOW to frankenpattern (or how I would at least)it but I am still curious.  I love the pocket on the dress


MiniGirl said:


> So, I downloaded the free trial for Paint Shop. Who wants to come over and teach me how to use it? Anyone?
> 
> Okay, then, who want to write a Paint Shop for Dummies tutorial?



You know now that you said this that Heather will be typing one up.   


Just got bad news about the sink hole.  It looks like the ins. co. is going to pay for the structure remediation directly to the contractor and is only giving me $11,000.00 for cosmetic damages and I owe the Public Adjuster I hired to handle the thing 10% which is roughly $9,000.00   So, I will have $2000.00 to repair all of the cracks in the stucco and block, my grout joints in the bathroom, the cracks in all of the drywall throughout the house, replace my linoleum that is molding and lifting from water damage fom the cracks in the block, replace molding and my kitchen backsplash which are lifting from the same thing. and I'm not sure what all else....OH YEAH paint my house after the cracks in the block are repaired. Not to mention whatever damage they cause to landscape and or the house when they put my house on jacks to drill large holes under it to pipe in concrete.
This was me when they told me:      furious:  
This is me now :     

My public adjuster recommends that I hire an attorney b/c he feels that the ins. co. is not working in my favor.  I will see what the attorney has to say but basically it comes down to THIS

I owe $164000.00 on the house. The attorney will charge me 20(ish)% and the Public Adjuster 10% of whatever the settlement is.  So in order to pay them and my mortgage I'm going to have to get 3x what they are currently willing to give me.  

If I go ahead and sign a contract to repair the damages and take the 11 grand then I am stuck w/ a $1500 a month mortgage on a house that is falling apart due to the sinkhole.  Having repaired it the damage shouldn't be getting worse but I am going to be left w/20,000.00 worth of damage that I can't repair and a house I can't get rid of b/c it is now worth less than I mortgaged it for b/c of the problems caused by the sinkhole.

I called the attorney but I am not getting my hopes up.  
It's a good thing that I didn't register for classes b/c I am going to have to look for a full time job now as the situation w/ my parents was only supposed to be for the summer.

I didn't mean to get all whiney but I needed to vent. Sorry and thanks.
...t.


----------



## t-beri

Thanks Heather, but it's an actual HTML code for a ticker I am trying to add to my siggy.  There isn't a link it's an embedded code ( I think)
...t.


----------



## princesskayla

t-beri said:


> Just got bad news about the sink hole.  It looks like the ins. co. is going to pay for the structure remediation directly to the contractor and is only giving me $11,000.00 for cosmetic damages and I owe the Public Adjuster I hired to handle the thing 10% which is roughly $9,000.00   So, I will have $2000.00 to repair all of the cracks in the stucco and block, my grout joints in the bathroom, the cracks in all of the drywall throughout the house, replace my linoleum that is molding and lifting from water damage fom the cracks in the block, replace molding and my kitchen backsplash which are lifting from the same thing. and I'm not sure what all else....OH YEAH paint my house after the cracks in the block are repaired. Not to mention whatever damage they cause to landscape and or the house when they put my house on jacks to drill large holes under it to pipe in concrete.
> This was me when they told me:      furious:
> This is me now :
> 
> My public adjuster recommends that I hire an attorney b/c he feels that the ins. co. is not working in my favor.  I will see what the attorney has to say but basically it comes down to THIS
> 
> I owe $164000.00 on the house. The attorney will charge me 20(ish)% and the Public Adjuster 10% of whatever the settlement is.  So in order to pay them and my mortgage I'm going to have to get 3x what they are currently willing to give me.
> 
> If I go ahead and sign a contract to repair the damages and take the 11 grand then I am stuck w/ a $1500 a month mortgage on a house that is falling apart due to the sinkhole.  Having repaired it the damage shouldn't be getting worse but I am going to be left w/20,000.00 worth of damage that I can't repair and a house I can't get rid of b/c it is now worth less than I mortgaged it for b/c of the problems caused by the sinkhole.
> 
> I called the attorney but I am not getting my hopes up.
> It's a good thing that I didn't register for classes b/c I am going to have to look for a full time job now as the situation w/ my parents was only supposed to be for the summer.
> 
> I didn't mean to get all whiney but I needed to vent. Sorry and thanks.
> ...t.



I am sorry to hear about all of that mess.


----------



## HeatherSue

t-beri said:


> Thanks Heather, but it's an actual HTML code for a ticker I am trying to add to my siggy.  There isn't a link it's an embedded code ( I think)
> ...t.


There's usually a code they give you to use on most messageboards.  What site are you using?



t-beri said:


> WOW!!! Heather, you have made some really great stuff but this is FANTASTIC is it a clever frankenpattern or did you use an actual pattern...I've already decided HOW to frankenpattern (or how I would at least)it but I am still curious.  I love the pocket on the dress
> 
> 
> You know now that you said this that Heather will be typing one up.
> 
> 
> Just got bad news about the sink hole.
> 
> I didn't mean to get all whiney but I needed to vent. Sorry and thanks.
> ...t.



Thank you so much, T!  I'm so glad you noticed the pocket, I was particularly proud of that!  I looked through the bookmarks at a few different a-line skirt tutorials. Then, I sat down and made up a pattern for one since I didn't see just what I was looking for.  I cut the striped fabric on the bias and then made sure the stripes matched up when I sewed it together.  The shirt is Carlac's portrait peasant top, but I lengthened it (and flared it out) and then ran 3 rows of shirring around the middle.  I sewed 2 striped pieces together for each sleeve, then cut out the sleeve pattern.  It was much easier than I'm making it sound!

SHIRRING ON A BROTHER CS6000i
I did the shirring on Tessa's shirt on this machine.  I wound the bobbin with the machine, and I left all the settings the same (2.5 stitch length and 1 tension).  It shirred right up!


I'm sorry things aren't working out with your sinkhole.  That must be so frustrating!!


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


> [/IMG]




Beautiful!!  The dress, your daughter, the pictures!  I want an SLR camera!  I only have less than two months to convince my huuby of this before our trip.


----------



## SallyfromDE

MiniGirl said:


> Hey, this is mine!!!  It is the new Feliz pattern that just came out. I made it at the last minute for this little girl. She was making her first trip to WDW and Ariel is her favorite. I wish ya'll could've see how excited she was when she first saw it. I'm not sure what part has been "cased" since it is new pattern, but it is adorable. I am sure we will be a lot of these dresses (I mean this pattern -- not necessarily Ariel) popping up on ebay really soon. I know I have several in the works myself.



We had someone case another outfit, and they both used this fabric. When I saw this picture, I just loved the pattern. I'm going to have to get it. I have about 4 of the Farbenmix patterns, but I haven't made any yet. When I'm done with my Disney trip, I'll have to work on them. 



Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone!!  I have been loving all of your creations, you guys are sure an inspiration!!  Well I Have finally finished my project, and a couple more!  I am so proud of myself for learning to sew, not a big thing for you guys, but I am still proud of my simple accomplishments!!
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



I think you did a great job! I think it's really hard to start anything that is new. Your projects look great! Thanks for sharing. Now we want more.  



ncmomof2 said:


> Where do you all get the red with white dot minnie fabric?  I have small white dots but I have yet to see the big white dots.  Thanks!



You'll probably start sewing it now that Halloween is on it's way. It's comes out around this time.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

HeatherSue said:


> I made a school outfit for Tessa this week. I'm not sure if it's going to be her first day outfit or not. She LOVES it, so I'm leaning towards yes.
> 
> I used my dad's SLR camera. That thing is so cool! I think I might steal it from him. So, these pics were taken in their yard. I also had fun decorating them with Corel paint shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll have anyone searching ebay for THIS pout anytime soon!


That is so pretty.


----------



## t-beri

HeatherSue said:


> There's usually a code they give you to use on most messageboards.  What site are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, T!  I'm so glad you noticed the pocket, I was particularly proud of that!  I looked through the bookmarks at a few different a-line skirt tutorials. Then, I sat down and made up a pattern for one since I didn't see just what I was looking for.  I cut the striped fabric on the bias and then made sure the stripes matched up when I sewed it together.  The shirt is Carlac's portrait peasant top, but I lengthened it (and flared it out) and then ran 3 rows of shirring around the middle.  I sewed 2 striped pieces together for each sleeve, then cut out the sleeve pattern.  It was much easier than I'm making it sound!
> 
> SHIRRING ON A BROTHER CS6000i
> I did the shirring on Tessa's shirt on this machine.  I wound the bobbin with the machine, and I left all the settings the same (2.5 stitch length and 1 tension).  It shirred right up!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry things aren't working out with your sinkhole.  That must be so frustrating!!



1. Nope, no message board code.  just a web/blog html. Trust me, I looked.But I thought I'd try putting it in a few different ways which just proved I don'tknow what I'm doing 
2. That's exactly what I thought I'd do (though I wasn't sure the fabric wasn't already a chevron stripe)  I am quite impressed by the pocket!
3.  Thanks. It sucks, and I'm trying to get over it...while bursting into tears randomly.  I just think everytime it seems we are about to turn the corner and finally start to make it we get knocked back.  We bought our house after having the BEST year ever...we got married, replaced our crappy car w/ no car payments, got pregnant and made a killing on the sale of our house in the ghetto and had our most prosperous year monitarily as well.  Then 2 years later things just went south and everytime I can see the light at the end of the tunnel there is another avelanche.

OH crap, you were being sympathetic and I was monologuing....I'll just stick to thank you very much from now on. 

I was thinking about the skirt sewing for adults that we were talking about..um, recently...  I had seen a tiered skirt at target and instead of an elastic band it was shirred for about 4".  I thought that was a clever idea.  Also I have a circle skirt that has a cotton jersey knit type band about 4" or so at the top, I like it b/c I can pull it up a little or scoot it down depending on the top and shoes I wear giving me a couple of length choices. B has a gig in Orlando this sat and I really want to make something to wear but I don't want to use great fabric on something that I am going to HATE so I am a little hesitatant.  

...t.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Great back to school stuff - Tessa looked so cute!!!

Steph - would you think that if I measured one of the kids heads and made patches to fit around that size, winged a circle for the top and  a brim it would turn out at all? i'd love to try but until my i find something else to sell on ebay i cant purchase patterns   I have to dig through the house some more!!!   but anyways, I wasnt sure if it was a terribly hard thing to make...????

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## lovesdumbo

Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone!!  I have been loving all of your creations, you guys are sure an inspiration!!  Well I Have finally finished my project, and a couple more!  I am so proud of myself for learning to sew, not a big thing for you guys, but I am still proud of my simple accomplishments!!
> Here is my first creation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Winnie the Pooh shirt(no she is not holding the cat, she decided to jump up when I was taking the pic..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress with matching doll dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt (I had made that for Abby to wear to her cousins bday party on Sunday, well they had a musician playing a guitar and singing, and some of the people were dancing around, got hot and decided to take the cover off of the easy set pool (about knee deep on an adult) and dance around in it, well they put Abby in it too and the skirt got all creased and muddy and yucky, I was scared because I hadn’t had time to stitch the elastic together and tuck it into the waist band so I thought it was going to break, but it didn’t!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


Those are wonderful!  Love the Pooh top!



minnie2 said:


> Here is my latest stuff.
> A purse I made my mom along with a sunglass case.  I am not happy with how it came out but oh well.  My ,machine kept jamming I think because the fabric and the interfacing were too think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matching skirts I made for Nikki and my niece.  I put it on her AG doll and had her hold the extra fabric in the back,  Problem is now she wants one for her Nicki doll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she matches so well huh I am going to make them both white peasent tops to go with them.
> 
> My favorite part the twirl factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had such a hard time with Nik's skirt ugh I kept screwing up on it.  I sewed the ruffle ad the yellow peice on the wrong way but there were too many layers of stitching so I just cut it off and sewed it on the other way!


SO cute!  Love that Minnie skirt!!!



PrincessKell said:


> So I just got word from my mom that she is going to help me pay for Georgia's 7th birthday.....at DISNEYLAND!! I am soo darn excited.  We are just going to say we are going to visit Grandma for the weekend and not tell her until we get down there. hehehe
> 
> So I guess I better dust that machine off asap and get to work on her outfits! on top of school clothes. ha!


 What a great thing to look forward to!!! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't know if anybody else has received this message, but I thought I would go ahead and post it.


Thanks for posting.  Hope she's feeling better soon.



HeatherSue said:


> I made a school outfit for Tessa this week.  I'm not sure if it's going to be her first day outfit or not.  She LOVES it, so I'm leaning towards yes.
> 
> I used my dad's SLR camera.  That thing is so cool!  I think I might steal it from him.  So, these pics were taken in their yard.  I also had fun decorating them with Corel paint shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll have anyone searching ebay for THIS pout anytime soon!


WOW!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!   Great photos too!



t-beri said:


> Just got bad news about the sink hole.


 That stinks!


----------



## iheartdisney

Alrighty...here is my first picture post!

These are the first dresses I made my DDs and their dolly...








And here is the first Disney outfit so far...This is the one that the bias tape was giving me so much trouble on. And I don't know why the top came out so wide on her, but she's excited! (me too...I finally finished something in less than a week!)








And I started on making a Wall-E shirt for DS, since last night I finally learned how to make a buttonhole!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

t-beri said:


> Just got bad news about the sink hole.  It looks like the ins. co. is going to pay for the structure remediation directly to the contractor and is only giving me $11,000.00 for cosmetic damages and I owe the Public Adjuster I hired to handle the thing 10% which is roughly $9,000.00   So, I will have $2000.00 to repair all of the cracks in the stucco and block, my grout joints in the bathroom, the cracks in all of the drywall throughout the house, replace my linoleum that is molding and lifting from water damage fom the cracks in the block, replace molding and my kitchen backsplash which are lifting from the same thing. and I'm not sure what all else....OH YEAH paint my house after the cracks in the block are repaired. Not to mention whatever damage they cause to landscape and or the house when they put my house on jacks to drill large holes under it to pipe in concrete.
> This was me when they told me:      furious:
> This is me now :
> 
> My public adjuster recommends that I hire an attorney b/c he feels that the ins. co. is not working in my favor.  I will see what the attorney has to say but basically it comes down to THIS
> 
> I owe $164000.00 on the house. The attorney will charge me 20(ish)% and the Public Adjuster 10% of whatever the settlement is.  So in order to pay them and my mortgage I'm going to have to get 3x what they are currently willing to give me.
> 
> If I go ahead and sign a contract to repair the damages and take the 11 grand then I am stuck w/ a $1500 a month mortgage on a house that is falling apart due to the sinkhole.  Having repaired it the damage shouldn't be getting worse but I am going to be left w/20,000.00 worth of damage that I can't repair and a house I can't get rid of b/c it is now worth less than I mortgaged it for b/c of the problems caused by the sinkhole.
> 
> I called the attorney but I am not getting my hopes up.
> It's a good thing that I didn't register for classes b/c I am going to have to look for a full time job now as the situation w/ my parents was only supposed to be for the summer.
> 
> I didn't mean to get all whiney but I needed to vent. Sorry and thanks.
> ...t.



   I hate that you keep having problems.  I can relate.  I think you maybe got some of the math wrong on this though.  10% of $11,000 is $1100 which would leave you with $9900.  Maybe I missed soemthing in what you posted though.  I hope you get it all figured out soon.


Heather, that is such a cute outfit!  I love the pocket.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

THanks everyone for the birthday wishes for my dd!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> The cookie insert in those cakes contains wheat. They should have put an allergy sticker on the box that it came in.





minnie2 said:


> DQ'a blizzard cakes are gluten free?!?!?  Did they make it with out certain things for you because I was always told blizzards are a non no for Nik at least from my research.
> Poor Nik always asks for a blizzard but we always tell her no because I am nervous that the DQ people won't clean the blizzard machine well enough after they made something that wasn't safe.
> 
> Please let me know what they did special so maybe Nikki can have one of those for her bday!
> 
> Does she have Celiac or a true wheat allergy?  We always say Nik's celiac is a wheat allergy even though it isn't but most people get allergies they don't always get Celaic.
> 
> That is what I thought unless I am thinking of Carvel?  I sure hope we are wrong I am actually getting excited for my dd about maybe having a cake from there.



My dd has true wheat allergy.  The regular DQ cake has cookie layer in it.  The cake that I got has a layer of cotton candy blizzard in between two layers of vanilla ice cream - it doesn't have the fudge crunch layer.   You brought up a really good point about the blizzard machine not ever getting cleaned, and it didn't even occur to me when I ordered the blizzard cake that there could have been cross-contamination!  Thankfully, she was fine after she ate it and didn't react!   I would hate to have had to pull out the epipen on her birthday and a trip to the ER!   I have never gotten her the blizzard - she usually just have a softserve.   My DQ isn't very accomodating....I wanted just vanilla and chocolate ice cream cake without the cookie layer, and they said they can't make them because the regular cake comes pre-made.   

Just curious, are there any gluten-free product that your dd loves that you can recommend?  My dd is so picky, and I have spent a fortune on gluten-free bread and cookies that she won't even eat.



Disney Brat said:


>



Those are great outfits..you should be proud of yourself!!





minnie2 said:


>



That looks great,a nd what a great twirl! 



PrincessKell said:


> So I just got word from my mom that she is going to help me pay for Georgia's 7th birthday.....at DISNEYLAND!! I am soo darn excited.  We are just going to say we are going to visit Grandma for the weekend and not tell her until we get down there. hehehe
> 
> So I guess I better dust that machine off asap and get to work on her outfits! on top of school clothes. ha!



Woo hoo!! That is so great and exciting!  Can't wait to see all the outfits that you make for her.



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



Looks like so much fun!  Glad that you and your family had a great time.



HeatherSue said:


>



That is a very pretty dress!!!  Love the fabric, and the coordinating stripes.


----------



## t-beri

100AcrePrincess said:


> 10% of $11,000 is $1100 which would leave you with $9900.  Maybe I missed soemthing in what you posted though.  I hope you get it all figured out soon.
> .


I wish I'd gotten the math wrong but I pay 10% on the total claim which includes another $80,000.00 for the actual sinkhole remediation.  11000.00 was just to cover the cost of the cosmetic damage.


----------



## t-beri

You know Lily is allergic to red food dye and that is a BIG pain in the butt  BUT if she has it it only causes a little bit of hives on her face and neck and they never even seem to be itchy and they don't last too long. Ranch dressing tends to do the same thing.  SO i don't really stress about it, even when she tells me she had a red juice ice pop at school or I pick her up and I can see red splotches on her face (that everyone seems to be oblivious too until I point them out)  I cannot imagine what it must be like to have Celiac's or be allergic to something like wheat or peanuts.  God bless all of you that have to deal w/ those types of allergies.  

I am extremely allergic to dust mites and mold (I'm allergic to, like, everything)  and when I was young the doctor told my mom to ditch our cats and throw out all my stuffed animals.  Instead she vacuumed and dusted DAILY and washed all my stuffed animals, bedding and curtains every week.  She didn't want me living in a bubble.   What a mom!


----------



## HeatherSue

iheartdisney said:


>


How cute!!!  The daisy outfits are so pretty.  Love the pooh outfit, too! Your kids are adorable!  Good luckon the Wall-E shirt!



t-beri said:


> I am extremely allergic to dust mites and mold (I'm allergic to, like, everything)  and when I was young the doctor told my mom to ditch our cats and throw out all my stuffed animals.  Instead she vacuumed and dusted DAILY and washed all my stuffed animals, bedding and curtains every week.  She didn't want me living in a bubble.   What a mom!



Wow, what a wonderful mom!!! How sweet!  Henry and his grandma are both allergic to mold.  We figured this out when his grandparents lived in an old house built in the early 1900s.  Every time we visited, Henry sneezed and coughed and was miserable the whole time.  His grandma had constant allergies.  They moved into a new house and his grandma's allergies disappeared and Henry didn't sneeze at their house anymore!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

t-beri said:


> You know Lily is allergic to red food dye and that is a BIG pain in the butt BUT if she has it it only causes a little bit of hives on her face and neck and they never even seem to be itchy and they don't last too long. Ranch dressing tends to do the same thing. SO i don't really stress about it, even when she tells me she had a red juice ice pop at school or I pick her up and I can see red splotches on her face (that everyone seems to be oblivious too until I point them out) I cannot imagine what it must be like to have Celiac's or be allergic to something like wheat or peanuts. God bless all of you that have to deal w/ those types of allergies.
> 
> I am extremely allergic to dust mites and mold (I'm allergic to, like, everything) and when I was young the doctor told my mom to ditch our cats and throw out all my stuffed animals. Instead she vacuumed and dusted DAILY and washed all my stuffed animals, bedding and curtains every week. She didn't want me living in a bubble. What a mom!


I'm also allergic to red dye. Unfortunately red dye is used to make most colors and most foods. Mostly I just suffer through it. I am also allergic to cake icing (the kind made in a bakery). When I worked at a bakery regularly I would get a very itchy reaction that caused blisters under my skin from the icing being on my hands. This resulted in little bitty pin sized scars all over my hands. When I eat it it is not pretty. It took me awhile to figure that one out.


----------



## twob4him

EnchantedPrincess said:


> My dd turns 5 yesterday!  Hard to believe that my little baby girl is now 5 years old!! She asked for a cupcake dress, and picked out this fabric...here is the dress that I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her birthday cake is a blizzard cake from Dairy Queen since she is allergic to wheat...


Happy Birthday!!!    Really cute outfit too!



HeatherSue said:


> I made a school outfit for Tessa this week.  I'm not sure if it's going to be her first day outfit or not.  She LOVES it, so I'm leaning towards yes.
> 
> I used my dad's SLR camera.  That thing is so cool!  I think I might steal it from him.  So, these pics were taken in their yard.  I also had fun decorating them with Corel paint shop.



Amazing Heather!!!!!   You're a true artist!  Tessa looks so pretty and a bit older .... did you tell her she isn't allowed to grow up?????


----------



## minnie2

iheartdisney said:


> Alrighty...here is my first picture post!
> 
> These are the first dresses I made my DDs and their dolly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the first Disney outfit so far...This is the one that the bias tape was giving me so much trouble on. And I don't know why the top came out so wide on her, but she's excited! (me too...I finally finished something in less than a week!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I started on making a Wall-E shirt for DS, since last night I finally learned how to make a buttonhole!


So cute!  Both the kids and the outfits!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> THanks everyone for the birthday wishes for my dd!
> 
> My dd has true wheat allergy.  The regular DQ cake has cookie layer in it.  The cake that I got has a layer of cotton candy blizzard in between two layers of vanilla ice cream - it doesn't have the fudge crunch layer.   You brought up a really good point about the blizzard machine not ever getting cleaned, and it didn't even occur to me when I ordered the blizzard cake that there could have been cross-contamination!  Thankfully, she was fine after she ate it and didn't react!   I would hate to have had to pull out the epipen on her birthday and a trip to the ER!   I have never gotten her the blizzard - she usually just have a softserve.   My DQ isn't very accomodating....I wanted just vanilla and chocolate ice cream cake without the cookie layer, and they said they can't make them because the regular cake comes pre-made.
> 
> Just curious, are there any gluten-free product that your dd loves that you can recommend?  My dd is so picky, and I have spent a fortune on gluten-free bread and cookies that she won't even eat.


  I have a great yahoo group for you with lots of helpful info!  sillyyaks there are a few on there with wheat allergies but need to be GF to be safe.  My cousin has the true wheat allergy so got lucky having instant contacts at all hour in the beginning!   

 HUM trying to think of what she eats.  Right now she is on a go gurt kick along with these Salsa chips(yummy!) that we get at Costco.  She is also all over the Pooh cereal which my walmart has for $2 a box so I stock up every time I go She likes these lemon raisins a lot.  Are you looking for every day items or specific GF  items.  I try if at all possible to only get limited amounts of true gf items I try to stick mainstream as much as possible it is cheaper.  Trader Joes has a lot of stuff at a pretty good price.  I know in some areas they have this yummy french rolls that I love!  Walmart has this to die for brownie mix by GF pantry I swear it is the best brownies I have ever had!  

 How long has she had this allergy?  If you want pm me and I might be able to point you in the right direction.  I have a lot of restaurants that are safe! 

 I am all over the whole cross contamination thing.  I am neurotic about it but funny enough we go out to eat a lot you would think I would be freaky about that.  Go figure. 

Wow she needs and epi pen!  I had never know that wheat allergy needs an epi pen!  My dd8 just gets awful tummy pains and well you can guess the rest. 

what kind of stuff does your little girl like maybe Nikki would like to try something new.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

That's it. I have had it.   I have made 3 different kinds of dresses/skirts out of the eyelet I bought for myself (I wanted a flowy summer dress) and all of them look terrible. I either look like a walking down comforter, a nurse, or a volcan. I kept trying different styles after ripping the previous ones' seams out and I have yet to make anything that does not cause snickers or scares small children. I need this outfit for a family photo shoot on the beach. If I was thin this would be much easier but alas I am not. I am very frustrated this evening.


----------



## teresajoy

About halfway thought this post, my computer stopped letting me just ad the th_ for thumbnails (it did that stupid thing where what you type replaces what was already there) so, that's why I only quoted about half the pictures! 
Does anyone know why the computer would do that though? It's very annoying! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Folks!
> I know its been forever since I have posted!
> I just wanted to hop on and post a few things I made for Megan.
> Im also opening an etsy shop. Just pillowcases, etc for now, to see how things go. Im working on a sonbonnet sue applique quilt for DD2 now.
> Here are 2 robes I made. One is sort of a play robe- I have panda fabric to make pants to match and the other is a beach cover up lined with organic hemp terry- very soft!
> Panda robe-
> 
> 
> ]


These are so cute!!!!! 



t-beri said:


> Well, I decided not to bore  ya'll w/ more pics from the MK trip.  But My DH thinks he's a photographer and every once in a while gets a great shot so I thought I'd share a couple he got while we were there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I love this ducky dress! Wasn't it too big when you first made it!!!??? Lily is growing MUCH to fast!!! She is just gorgeous T! 




MiniGirl said:


> Hey, this is mine!!! It is the new Feliz pattern that just came out. I made it at the last minute for this little girl. She was making her first trip to WDW and Ariel is her favorite. I wish ya'll could've see how excited she was when she first saw it. I'm not sure what part has been "cased" since it is new pattern, but it is adorable. I am sure we will be a lot of these dresses (I mean this pattern -- not necessarily Ariel) popping up on ebay really soon. I know I have several in the works myself.



I love that! I didn't remember seeing it cased either! Glad Sally cleared that up, I'm already confused enough! 


candicenicole19 said:


> We have to wait to see which wish is approved (If any) They said it could take up to 4 weeks but they think it should be a little sonner then that.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me share!  We are so excited!
> 
> Candice


The girls and I are rooting for the night in the castle!!!! Lydia is working on another picture for Olivia, so hopefully she'll let me send it with your pettiskirts! 



Stephres said:


> Went to two wal marts and no eeyore fabric. On a happy note, I had Jacob with me and he picked out two fabrics for himself! That never happens. He wants me to make him a first day of school outfit. Woo hoo!


How cute!!!!

I haven't seen the Eeyore fabric around here lately either. I bought the last of the bolt at a nearby Walmart a month or so ago. 

Denise, I hope Riley is ok! 


twob4him said:


> The girls got their haircut today....short!



*C A T H Y !!!!!!!! *
did you hear me yelling at you all the way from Michigan???!!?? I about dropped off my chair when I saw your little ones short short "haircut"! You got me! 

You are pure evil! 

But, your other daughter's haircuts look absolutely adorable!!!!!





jham said:


>


Those are so cute!!! Could you share the seller please?



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I Luckily nothing was broken and she didn't need stitches but she now has a GIGANTIC lump/cut on her forehead and I full anticipate at least one black eye.  Just what the poor kid needed...more pain in her head! My poor baby!  AND now she is on vaca with my mom til Friday so I can't even take care of her myself.[/SIZE][/COLOR]


Oh no! The poor baby! 




Mouse House Mama said:


> LOVEDUMBO-  I LOVE THAT SHIRT!!!! My sons would love something like that. Everytime I open this thread I am more and more amazed by the gorgeous work you all do. I have been sewing everyday because I am so inspired. I am teaching myself so sometimes I have to bust out that trusty seamripper numerous times.
> 
> Question- I want to try and post some photos. Do I need to put them on a hosting site like photobucket or can I just post them from my photo files?
> Thanks and keep up the good work!





Mouse House Mama said:


> Do any of you know any websites that offer free instructions on how to make things like tops? I found a bunch of shirts and shorts instructions but other than a pillowcase top I can't find a thing. Thanks!




The first post of this thread tells how to post pictures and has a link to the bookmarks with lots of free patterns. (There is also a link in my siggy) There is other useful information in the first post too. 

http://www.burdastyle.com/patterns
has lots of free blouse patterns. 


TinaLala said:


> .Then I ventured off and made myself an A-line skirt (thank you Teresajoy for the bookmark links I'm loving all the patterns out there).  It needs to be ironed, but you get the picture.  I have to go to Chicago this month for work and I'll wear it with a pink shirt and tan shoes - easy, comfortable - that's me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


Everything looks great!! I'm glad you found somethign you could use in the bookmarks!



HeatherSue said:


> My birthstone is pee yellow, too.  I was always envious of Teresa's diamond birthstone.
> 
> See *Teresa*, you didn't get ALL the ugly stuff!!


I've always took comfort in the fact that at least my birthstone was pretty! 





HeatherSue said:


> All 3 of Teresa's kids are SO different in size!  Corey was average sized, Arminda didn't even make it on the charts (she was SO tiny), and Lydia is a giant (90th percentile for height, or so)!


Yep, my babies were all over the place!!! Brian and I are nice and short, so I'm not sure how Lydia happened! 

I mean, why she is so short! I do konw _how_ she happened!!! 



TravelinGal said:


> I don't have an issue with it for the simple reason that if someone is around us for more than 2 minutes, they probably already will know DS's name!  I'm always saying "Ethan, come here!" or "Ethan, look at that!" etc...
> 
> 
> 
> I think diamond is April.  My mom was an April birthday and I thought diamonds were her birthstone, but I could be wrong...  (wouldn't be the first time! LOL)



At McDonald's a few months ago, there was a mother who kept calling her daughter's name,so when they were leaving I said, "Good-bye Laura." You should have seen the look of surprise on the daughter and mother's faces! 



HeatherSue said:


> *I want to tell everyone about a really sweet thing that Megan did for Tessa.*  She knew that Tessa was nervous about starting kindergarten, so she made Tessa a little book called "Kindergarten Rocks".  She drew little pictures of the different things you get to do in kindergarten.  It was SOOO cute!  Thank you so much for helping her with it, Steph!  Tessa loved it!!  I've read it to her at least 20 times already!
> 
> Tessa wants to join the club.  But, she has so many cowlicks, I'm afraid it would stick up all over the place!



Oh, how sweet is Megan!!!! That was so nice of her!

Tessa looked awfully cute with short hair when she was little. I do like it the length is is now though. 




HeatherSue said:


> No, she didn't cut Lydia's hair!  If she did, I might have to slap her upside the head!  She gave Arminda a cute little bob!  She looks adorable, but I don't think she's posted a picture yet.  Arminda cut all of her hair off for locks of love a few years ago.  She really wanted to do it and it was so sweet of her.  But, it was SHORT!!
> -------------------------
> I also cut my kid's hair myself.  Working in the daycare, we saw so many horrible children's haircuts done by "professionals".  I figure I can't do much worse myself!
> 
> I also cut my own hair, but that's nothing to brag about!
> ------------------------------



It was SOOOO short!!! It went from almost to her behind to WAAAAY about her shoulders!!! She was so short though, that it was just barely the required donation length! 

I think your hair always looks good! Tessa and Sawyer's too! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> My dd turns 5 yesterday!  Hard to believe that my little baby girl is now 5 years old!! She asked for a cupcake dress, and picked out this fabric...here is the dress that I made her:
> ]


The dress is great jenny! We have fabric very similar to that! 




CampbellScot said:


> Now HeatherSue...I think that perhaps you should TRY a Coach bag...so you can understand the depth of love that forms... It's a very emotional experience...
> 
> it is.
> 
> stop laughing.
> 
> and eye rolling.
> 
> you'd LOVE IT!


Well, can you throw them in the washer and dryer when they get dirty like I do my .25 garage sale purse, that I've had for over a year?

Of course, if you wanted to donate one of your Coach bags to the less fortunate (meaning me!)I would be willing to give it a chance!!!  


Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone!!  I have been loving all of your creations, you guys are sure an inspiration!!  Well I Have finally finished my project, and a couple more!  I am so proud of myself for learning to sew, not a big thing for you guys, but I am still proud of my simple accomplishments!!


I love these! I especially love the picture with your cat in it! How perfect! 


minnie2 said:


> Here is my latest stuff.
> A purse I made my mom along with a sunglass case.  I am not happy with how it came out but oh well.  My ,machine kept jamming I think because the fabric and the interfacing were too think.The matching skirts I made for Nikki and my niece.  I put it on her AG doll and had her hold the extra fabric in the back,  Problem is now she wants one for her Nicki doll!
> :


I love it! Great purse and skirts!!!! 



PrincessKell said:


> So I just got word from my mom that she is going to help me pay for Georgia's 7th birthday.....at DISNEYLAND!! I am soo darn excited.  We are just going to say we are going to visit Grandma for the weekend and not tell her until we get down there. hehehe
> 
> So I guess I better dust that machine off asap and get to work on her outfits! on top of school clothes. ha!


That is wonderful Kell! You deserve this! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> I have one coach bag- it's a diaper bag with a changing pad inside. It's nice a big but heavy!



You too Anna??!!!?? 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone!  Just dropping in to say Hello and to catch up!  We had such a busy weekend...We had a blast at the beach and it was so nice that we didn't have to worry about his arm!
> 
> We had a good time just hanging out with the kids.


It looks like you all had fun! 



HeatherSue said:


> I made a school outfit for Tessa this week.  I'm not sure if it's going to be her first day outfit or not.  She LOVES it, so I'm leaning towards yes.
> 
> I used my dad's SLR camera.  That thing is so cool!  I think I might steal it from him.  So, these pics were taken in their yard.  I also had fun decorating them with Corel paint shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll have anyone searching ebay for THIS pout anytime soon!


Goodness, for a minute there, I thought that last pictures was Miss Sophie herself! 

This turned out F A N T A S T I C!!!!! Seriously cute Heather!!!! The fabric is wonderful! And Tessa as always, is stunning! Dad's camera does take great pictures, doesn't it! 





t-beri said:


> Just got bad news about the sink hole.
> ...t.


Aww T. I'm sorry. 


t-beri said:


> Thanks Heather, but it's an actual HTML code for a ticker I am trying to add to my siggy.  There isn't a link it's an embedded code ( I think)
> ...t.


I am pretty sure you can't put that in your siggy. It seems like I saw that somewhere. 



iheartdisney said:


> And I started on making a Wall-E shirt for DS, since last night I finally learned how to make a buttonhole!



These are cute!!!! I love the Pooh one! What pattern is that?


----------



## ncmomof2

I finished my DD animal kingdom outfit today.  It is big but I think it looks cute.


----------



## t-beri

Mouse House Mama said:


> That's it. I have had it.   I have made 3 different kinds of dresses/skirts out of the eyelet I bought for myself (I wanted a flowy summer dress) and all of them look terrible. I either look like a walking down comforter, a nurse, or a volcan. I kept trying different styles after ripping the previous ones' seams out and I have yet to make anything that does not cause snickers or scares small children. I need this outfit for a family photo shoot on the beach. If I was thin this would be much easier but alas I am not. I am very frustrated this evening.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I just lost a huge multi-quote...I only got part of it...so if you were in the first part...I'm sorry!  I'll try to respond later!



kjbrown said:


> Ugh, poor thing and poor mom!!!!  Funny, I drive past Water Country every day and have never gone there!  Is it fun?
> 
> Anyway, I broke down and bought the bucket hat pattern, I love it!
> 
> I get migraines, too.  It REALLY sucks.  I hope that is not what she's been having.
> 
> I hope Aisling is feeling better soon!



Water Country was a lot of fun (minus the EMTs!)  I was surprised how much stuff they had for the little ones!



kjbrown said:


> How do you all feel about putting kids names on customs?
> 
> I would love to do it, but my DH feels that weirdos will use that to kidnap our kids.
> 
> What do you think?



I don't put DD's name on a lot of things because I like to hand them down...not because I'm afraid of strangers.  If they can figure out how to pronounce AISLING...good luck to them!!!



princesskayla said:


> Poor baby, I am sorry she is having such a rough time. I love that she was concerned about her boo-boo being gone before Disney! You are such a good mommy - teaching your sweet baby about the important things in life - like Disney!!



Yup, she's had a full Disney education.  My poor Mother is now putting up with the "Hidden Mickey" search in Maine!!!



lovesdumbo said:


> Your poor baby. I'm sure Grandma will take good care of her.  Hope she heals quickly.
> 
> You should try the hat it is much easier than it looks!!!!!



Grammy is taking good care of her!  Is the hat really that easy?!?!?



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Poor baby!! I hope her head feels better soon.



Thank you!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> DD and her favorite birthday present...her very first AG doll - a just like you doll which she named after herself, Kirsten....her poor Sleeping Beauty Doll that she got at WDW has been neglected and possibly replaced!



Happy Birthday Kirsten!!!  We have the same AG doll.  Ours is named "Miss Claudia"...Aisling tells everyone that Miss Claudia is adopted from Korea!!!



CampbellScot said:


> Where in Ireland did you live? My family is primarily from Galway...but I have some cousins who did the unthinkable and moved to DUBLIN!  It's a wonderful country isn't it?
> 
> Now HeatherSue...I think that perhaps you should TRY a Coach bag...so you can understand the depth of love that forms... It's a very emotional experience...



I lived in  Dublin (which I supposed was like living in Boston but with brogues!!!)  But I did visit the country often to get the "real" experience!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I hope Aisling gets to feeling better.  We have lots of sinus/allergy problems around here too, but fortunately the girls haven't gotten too bad.  Yet.



Thank you!



HeatherSue said:


> I made a school outfit for Tessa this week.  I'm not sure if it's going to be her first day outfit or not.  She LOVES it, so I'm leaning towards yes.
> 
> I used my dad's SLR camera.  That thing is so cool!  I think I might steal it from him.  So, these pics were taken in their yard.  I also had fun decorating them with Corel paint shop.



Great outfit and pic.  You should get a DSLR...they are quite fun!!!



t-beri said:


> Just got bad news about the sink hole.  It looks like the ins. co. is going to pay for the structure remediation directly to the contractor and is only giving me $11,000.00 for cosmetic damages and I owe the Public Adjuster I hired to handle the thing 10% which is roughly $9,000.00   So, I will have $2000.00 to repair all of the cracks in the stucco and block, my grout joints in the bathroom, the cracks in all of the drywall throughout the house, replace my linoleum that is molding and lifting from water damage fom the cracks in the block, replace molding and my kitchen backsplash which are lifting from the same thing. and I'm not sure what all else....OH YEAH paint my house after the cracks in the block are repaired. Not to mention whatever damage they cause to landscape and or the house when they put my house on jacks to drill large holes under it to pipe in concrete.
> This was me when they told me:      furious:
> This is me now :
> 
> My public adjuster recommends that I hire an attorney b/c he feels that the ins. co. is not working in my favor.  I will see what the attorney has to say but basically it comes down to THIS
> 
> I owe $164000.00 on the house. The attorney will charge me 20(ish)% and the Public Adjuster 10% of whatever the settlement is.  So in order to pay them and my mortgage I'm going to have to get 3x what they are currently willing to give me.
> 
> If I go ahead and sign a contract to repair the damages and take the 11 grand then I am stuck w/ a $1500 a month mortgage on a house that is falling apart due to the sinkhole.  Having repaired it the damage shouldn't be getting worse but I am going to be left w/20,000.00 worth of damage that I can't repair and a house I can't get rid of b/c it is now worth less than I mortgaged it for b/c of the problems caused by the sinkhole.
> 
> I called the attorney but I am not getting my hopes up.
> It's a good thing that I didn't register for classes b/c I am going to have to look for a full time job now as the situation w/ my parents was only supposed to be for the summer.
> 
> I didn't mean to get all whiney but I needed to vent. Sorry and thanks.
> ...t.



Oh no  



iheartdisney said:


> Alrighty...here is my first picture post!
> 
> These are the first dresses I made my DDs and their dolly...



Great job!!!



Mouse House Mama said:


> That's it. I have had it.   I have made 3 different kinds of dresses/skirts out of the eyelet I bought for myself (I wanted a flowy summer dress) and all of them look terrible. I either look like a walking down comforter, a nurse, or a volcan. I kept trying different styles after ripping the previous ones' seams out and I have yet to make anything that does not cause snickers or scares small children. I need this outfit for a family photo shoot on the beach. If I was thin this would be much easier but alas I am not. I am very frustrated this evening.



Oh that stinks!!!


OK I know that I had more quotes about outfits and haircuts!!!!!  Darn it!!!

Aisling update: Grammy said that the swelling went down quite a bit today.  I just got off the phone with Ash and she was very excited about a little Canadian girl with the exact same bday as her who was teaching her French so I'm guessing she's feeling ok!!!  See, all the well wishes and pixie dust worked.  Thanks all


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD animal kingdom outfit today.  It is big but I think it looks cute.




Oh I love it...Now I want to make a new AK outfit with Minnie Dot!!!


----------



## t-beri

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD animal kingdom outfit today.  It is big but I think it looks cute.



This is so cute! and the fabric combo is awesom.  I love the white/ blace dots w/ the zebra.  Very cool~! 

Teresa: NO!  This is the 1st attempt at that twirl top, but I didn't pay any attention when I was reading the instructions and made it a dress!!! Then I decided I really wanted it w/ the jumper straps anyway so I remade it TOO BIG.  it is still in her closet 

B has a gig in Orlando on Sat.  For all of you in the area it should be great fun.  It is a walkathon for a dude that is brothers w/ a friend of one of Brandon's friends 
He is playing just before a childrens musician named (i think) Mr. Richard.  So if you can head out here is the info.





But then I called Disney (which isn't all that close to Lake Eola) But they are BOOKED!!! Now I have to find a hotel


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Teresa-hit your insert button next to the delete button. This should solve your problem with it replacing what is already typed.


----------



## HeatherSue

twob4him said:


> Amazing Heather!!!!!   You're a true artist!  Tessa looks so pretty and a bit older .... did you tell her she isn't allowed to grow up?????


Thank you!! I've tried telling her, but she just won't listen.  She's very stubborn!  



Mouse House Mama said:


> That's it. I have had it.   I have made 3 different kinds of dresses/skirts out of the eyelet I bought for myself (I wanted a flowy summer dress) and all of them look terrible. I either look like a walking down comforter, a nurse, or a volcan. I kept trying different styles after ripping the previous ones' seams out and I have yet to make anything that does not cause snickers or scares small children. I need this outfit for a family photo shoot on the beach. If I was thin this would be much easier but alas I am not. I am very frustrated this evening.


 I'm sorry!!  I've found that flowy white things are just not for me!  I end up looking like a marshmallow, or a sail on a sailboat.  So, you are not alone!



teresajoy said:


> 1. About halfway thought this post, my computer stopped letting me just ad the th_ for thumbnails (it did that stupid thing where what you type replaces what was already there) so, that's why I only quoted about half the pictures!
> Does anyone know why the computer would do that though? It's very annoying!
> 
> 2. *C A T H Y !!!!!!!! *
> did you hear me yelling at you all the way from Michigan???!!?? I about dropped off my chair when I saw your little ones short short "haircut"! You got me!
> 
> You are pure evil!
> 
> But, your other daughter's haircuts look absolutely adorable!!!!!
> 
> 3. I've always took comfort in the fact that at least my birthstone was pretty!
> 
> 4. Yep, my babies were all over the place!!! Brian and I are nice and short, so I'm not sure how Lydia happened!
> 
> I mean, why she is so short! I do konw _how_ she happened!!!
> 
> 5. At McDonald's a few months ago, there was a mother who kept calling her daughter's name,so when they were leaving I said, "Good-bye Laura." You should have seen the look of surprise on the daughter and mother's faces!
> 
> 6. Well, can you throw them in the washer and dryer when they get dirty like I do my .25 garage sale purse, that I've had for over a year?
> 
> 7. Of course, if you wanted to donate one of your Coach bags to the less fortunate (meaning me!)I would be willing to give it a chance!!!
> 
> 8. Goodness, for a minute there, I thought that last pictures was Miss Sophie herself!
> 
> 9. This turned out F A N T A S T I C!!!!! Seriously cute Heather!!!! The fabric is wonderful! And Tessa as always, is stunning! Dad's camera does take great pictures, doesn't it!


1. I don't know why it happens, but Corey told me to click "insert" (in the very top row of keys on my laptop) and it corrects the problem.  See, I can be taught!

2. I KNOW!  I was about ready to call you on that one!

3. That and your face, you silly girl!

4.   

5. I would say it was more a look of thinly disguised terror!

6. Yeah, these Coach fanatatics are not convincing me it is a sound investment!  But, they are cute, so I will humor them!  Someone told me there is a thing for Coach (and other absurdly expensive bags) that works like Netflix!  

7.  I could be convinced to love Coach bags if someone were to donate one, too.  

8.   Yeah, I thought you would appreciate that caption!  

9. Thank you!  Yes, it takes great pictures when it's not in Dad's hands!



ncmomof2 said:


>



Wow, another fantastic outfit! Are you REALLY a beginner???


----------



## HeatherSue

In case you didn't know, *Disney has finally released their 2009 package prices!*     The room only pricing seems to be the same as last year, thankfully!


----------



## mytwotinks

PrincessKell said:


> So I just got word from my mom that she is going to help me pay for Georgia's 7th birthday.....at DISNEYLAND!! I am soo darn excited.  We are just going to say we are going to visit Grandma for the weekend and not tell her until we get down there. hehehe
> 
> So I guess I better dust that machine off asap and get to work on her outfits! on top of school clothes. ha!



That is wonderful!  I've thought of you often while you were away and I am soooo happy that you have something fun to look forward to.


----------



## lovesdumbo

iheartdisney said:


> Alrighty...here is my first picture post!
> 
> These are the first dresses I made my DDs and their dolly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the first Disney outfit so far...This is the one that the bias tape was giving me so much trouble on. And I don't know why the top came out so wide on her, but she's excited! (me too...I finally finished something in less than a week!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I started on making a Wall-E shirt for DS, since last night I finally learned how to make a buttonhole!


How cute!  Can't wait to see your Wall*E shirt.



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD animal kingdom outfit today.  It is big but I think it looks cute.


LOVE that!  I'm so bummed my oldest thinks she's too old for minnie dots and my youngest doesn't like any dots.




Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Grammy is taking good care of her!  Is the hat really that easy?!?!?


It is very easy.  I will admit that on a couple they look a bit out of line while I'm making them but they still all come together fine.  The directions tell you to gather the top band to attach the top to it but I just pin it and it works fine.  You can do it!  Off to go work on anotehr one right now.


----------



## princesskayla

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD animal kingdom outfit today.  It is big but I think it looks cute.



Very cute!! I really like it. 

I just finished my AK outfit today. I will post a picture as soon as I take one - but first I have to watch Wipeout. It is the funniest show ever!!

  I have exciting news! I found the large Minnie dot fabric on Ebay!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mommyof2princesses said:


> Has anyone done the Simply Sweet dress in a size 6 months?  How well did it fit?  I hav a baby shower coming up for my assistant manager and want to make her dd's matching dresses.  If I make a 6 month size dress, how long till it fits an average size baby?



Anyone?


----------



## iheartdisney

teresajoy said:


> These are cute!!!! I love the Pooh one! What pattern is that?



Thanks, the pattern is Buttrick B4778. Apparently I went through a "wanting to sew" phase last year, as I pulled a bunch of patterns out of my sewing stuff box when I started this kick! I found the cutest patterns in there for some little girl stuff, but mine are too big for now. Oh well!


You guys go so quick in here, I can't keep up! But you are all so inspiring, hopefully I can get that good someday!


----------



## jham

EnchantedPrincess said:


> DD and her favorite birthday present...her very first AG doll - a just like you doll which she named after herself, Kirsten....her poor Sleeping Beauty Doll that she got at WDW has been neglected and possibly replaced!



Love the dress and the doll!  Happy Birthday Kirsten!



Disney Brat said:


> Here is a Winnie the Pooh shirt(no she is not holding the cat, she decided to jump up when I was taking the pic..lol)



Everything looks great!  But I love the kitty picture! 



minnie2 said:


> The matching skirts I made for Nikki and my niece.  I put it on her AG doll and had her hold the extra fabric in the back,  Problem is now she wants one for her Nicki doll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she matches so well huh I am going to make them both white peasent tops to go with them.
> 
> I had such a hard time with Nik's skirt ugh I kept screwing up on it.  I sewed the ruffle ad the yellow peice on the wrong way but there were too many layers of stitching so I just cut it off and sewed it on the other way!



Love those!  I have been slacking on making matching doll clothes and my girls aren't happy about it.



PrincessKell said:


> So I just got word from my mom that she is going to help me pay for Georgia's 7th birthday.....at DISNEYLAND!! I am soo darn excited.  We are just going to say we are going to visit Grandma for the weekend and not tell her until we get down there. hehehe
> 
> So I guess I better dust that machine off asap and get to work on her outfits! on top of school clothes. ha!



   



100AcrePrincess said:


> Speaking of, Misty, have you finished Breaking Dawn yet????



I don't think she has, but I have!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't know if anybody else has received this message, but I thought I would go ahead and post it.



Thanks for the update on Linnette.  I was afraid that is what was going on. 



HeatherSue said:


> I made a school outfit for Tessa this week.  I'm not sure if it's going to be her first day outfit or not.  She LOVES it, so I'm leaning towards yes.
> 
> I used my dad's SLR camera.  That thing is so cool!  I think I might steal it from him.  So, these pics were taken in their yard.  I also had fun decorating them with Corel paint shop.



GORGEOUS!  I love that fabric.  Sugarbees had some and made some stuff to sell with it and it was very popular!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Anyone?



I'm thinking it is probably pretty true to size and would fit around 6 months.  Carla's sizing is usually pretty good.


----------



## CastleCreations

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD animal kingdom outfit today.  It is big but I think it looks cute.



This set is really sweet...it doesn't look to big, I think it's really cute..


----------



## t-beri

Just to add insult to injury... Last week I twisted my ankle. It was no big thing. It hurt but no swelling or bruising. Maybe 2 nights ago I twisted it again and it really hurt for a few minutesthen it was fine. I got home and realized that it was bothering me and looked down and it I all swollen. GRR! If aunt flo shows up on time I'll be doing just peachy like it could get worse for me today. 
Tomorrow is a new day...


----------



## jham

double post


----------



## princessmom29

Hi guys!! sorry i have meen MIA lately, but there is a lot going on around here and I go back to school TOMORROW so I have been busy. Here it the sewing i have accomplished though:
1. Justice League Dress requested by DD:










Can you tell she loves ot? My 4 year old LITTLE GIRL is crazy for this show. So much so that i just ordered the second season on DVD. I blame her dad.

2. No sewing, but we did go to libby lu as promised befroe school started (I cut it a little close)





3. Halloween outfit done:





this will be for her class party.

I am slowly weeding through my backlog and everybody is posting great stuff!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys!! sorry i have meen MIA lately, but there is a lot going on around here and I go back to school TOMORROW so I have been busy. Here it the sewing i have accomplished though:
> 1. Justice League Dress requested by DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell she loves ot? My 4 year old LITTLE GIRL is crazy for this show. So much so that i just ordered the second season on DVD. I blame her dad.
> 
> 2. No sewing, but we did go to libby lu as promised befroe school started (I cut it a little close)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Halloween outfit done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be for her class party.
> 
> I am slowly weeding through my backlog and everybody is posting great stuff!!


These are all so cute!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

princessmom29 said:


> 3. Halloween outfit done:




All these fantastic Halloween outfits are getting me so excited for Halloween!!!!  (it could be that or the freakishly Autumn-like weather we are having in Boston today!)


----------



## Mouse House Mama

I love that Justice League one! (of course they are all gorgeous but that's my favorite!). My kids would love that! Did you use a pattern?


----------



## kafitty

t-beri said:


> Thanks Heather, but it's an actual HTML code for a ticker I am trying to add to my siggy.  There isn't a link it's an embedded code ( I think)
> ...t.



*t-beri*, i think you're having problems with your siggy because there is a 12-line limit to how much space you can take up. Does that make any sense?

That's why people's pictures get cut off, like your ticker is getting cut off now. If you put the end  from the big give image code and the beginning code from the ticker right next to each other, instead of starting on a new line, it should keep it from cutting off the ticker. 

i don't think that made any sense, but i tried! :laughing:


and i'm sorry about your sinkhole! :crazy2: haha somehow that smilie seemed very appropriate.


----------



## HeatherSue

princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys!! sorry i have meen MIA lately, but there is a lot going on around here and I go back to school TOMORROW so I have been busy. Here it the sewing i have accomplished though:
> 1. Justice League Dress requested by DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell she loves ot? My 4 year old LITTLE GIRL is crazy for this show. So much so that i just ordered the second season on DVD. I blame her dad.
> 
> 2. No sewing, but we did go to libby lu as promised befroe school started (I cut it a little close)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Halloween outfit done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be for her class party.
> 
> I am slowly weeding through my backlog and everybody is posting great stuff!!



I love the Justice League dress!  She looks so cute all done-up at Libby Lu!  The Halloween outfit is really cute, too.


----------



## daisylou

Hi,
I just finished my shirt for the NICOLEDISNEYFAN big give. I signed up to make a Mickey shirt for Victor. Then I realized that the family would be going to MNSSHP so I made it a Halloween themed shirt. I made it using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.

This is the back





And here is the front. I found the cute Mickey Halloween fabric at Joann's this week. I bought enough to make some Halloween outfits for my boys too.





I plan to get this mailed tomorrow (if the fates and my 2 year old cooperate  ).


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

daisylou said:


> Hi,
> I just finished my shirt for the NICOLEDISNEYFAN big give. I signed up to make a Mickey shirt for Victor. Then I realized that the family would be going to MNSSHP so I made it a Halloween themed shirt. I made it using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.
> 
> This is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the front. I found the cute Mickey Halloween fabric at Joann's this week. I bought enough to make some Halloween outfits for my boys too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get this mailed tomorrow (if the fates and my 2 year old cooperate  ).




Oh that's fantastic!!!


----------



## daisylou

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Oh that's fantastic!!!



Thanks!


----------



## HeatherSue

daisylou said:


> Hi,
> I just finished my shirt for the NICOLEDISNEYFAN big give. I signed up to make a Mickey shirt for Victor. Then I realized that the family would be going to MNSSHP so I made it a Halloween themed shirt. I made it using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.
> 
> This is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the front. I found the cute Mickey Halloween fabric at Joann's this week. I bought enough to make some Halloween outfits for my boys too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get this mailed tomorrow (if the fates and my 2 year old cooperate  ).



Wow! That looks great!  What a cute idea to do a pumpkin Mickey head!! I  when I read "if the fates and my 2 year old cooperate." I can SO relate to that remark!


----------



## daisylou

HeatherSue said:


> Wow! That looks great!  What a cute idea to do a pumpkin Mickey head!! I  when I read "if the fates and my 2 year old cooperate." I can SO relate to that remark!



Thanks! I remembered someone on the original thread had done pumpkin Mickey shirts last year and I thought they were so cute. I couldn't have done it without your helpful tutorial though!


----------



## CampbellScot

Okay so when I try to do the thumbnail thing all the pictures get deleted! 



HeatherSue said:


> I made a school outfit for Tessa this week.  I'm not sure if it's going to be her first day outfit or not.  She LOVES it, so I'm leaning towards yes.



What an absolutely DARLING outfit! It's VERY Tessa! I got a little sniffly just looking at that pretty baby in her first day of school dress! Tessa is going to do GREAT at school!!  



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD animal kingdom outfit today.  It is big but I think it looks cute.



SOOO cute!!! I love it!! Pretty house too!! 



princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys!! sorry i have meen MIA lately, but there is a lot going on around here and I go back to school TOMORROW so I have been busy. Here it the sewing i have accomplished though:
> 1. Justice League Dress requested by DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell she loves ot? My 4 year old LITTLE GIRL is crazy for this show. So much so that i just ordered the second season on DVD. I blame her dad.
> 
> 2. No sewing, but we did go to libby lu as promised befroe school started (I cut it a little close)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Halloween outfit done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be for her class party.
> 
> I am slowly weeding through my backlog and everybody is posting great stuff!!



Wow!!! I love the Justice League DRESS!!! That's AWESOME!!! I just love that Halloween outfit too!!! What a little dolly!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

daisylou said:


> Thanks! I remembered someone on the original thread had done pumpkin Mickey shirts last year and I thought they were so cute. I couldn't have done it without your helpful tutorial though!


Thanks for saying that! 



CampbellScot said:


> What an absolutely DARLING outfit! It's VERY Tessa! I got a little sniffly just looking at that pretty baby in her first day of school dress! Tessa is going to do GREAT at school!!


Thinking of you getting sniffly made me get a little sniffly, too.   I was looking through the Babies R Us ad today and got myself all teary thinking that I'll never need to buy that stuff again.


----------



## jham

princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys!! sorry i have meen MIA lately, but there is a lot going on around here and I go back to school TOMORROW so I have been busy. Here it the sewing i have accomplished though:
> 1. Justice League Dress requested by DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell she loves ot? My 4 year old LITTLE GIRL is crazy for this show. So much so that i just ordered the second season on DVD. I blame her dad.
> 
> 2. No sewing, but we did go to libby lu as promised befroe school started (I cut it a little close)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Halloween outfit done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be for her class party.
> 
> I am slowly weeding through my backlog and everybody is posting great stuff!!



Great job!  I love those outfits.  That Justice League dress is cool!  And I love the Halloween one!  



daisylou said:


> Hi,
> I just finished my shirt for the NICOLEDISNEYFAN big give. I signed up to make a Mickey shirt for Victor. Then I realized that the family would be going to MNSSHP so I made it a Halloween themed shirt. I made it using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.
> 
> This is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the front. I found the cute Mickey Halloween fabric at Joann's this week. I bought enough to make some Halloween outfits for my boys too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get this mailed tomorrow (if the fates and my 2 year old cooperate  ).



That is really cool.  We are going to be at Disneyland in October  



HeatherSue said:


> Thanks for saying that!
> 
> 
> Thinking of you getting sniffly made me get a little sniffly, too.   I was looking through the Babies R Us ad today and got myself all teary thinking that I'll never need to buy that stuff again.



Thinking of you and Miss Cammie getting all sniffly and looking at that picture of Tessa again made me get sniffly too.  Of course I just looked at GoofyDoo's "we're home" pictures on her PTR so I was already sniffly to start with.  I'm pitiful.


----------



## kstgelais4

OK, since I have been so busy lately I have been in Lurkmode. Therefore I have a HUGE multiquote:







> One month till I am officially back in school    I am really not ready yet but somehow by the end of the month I get around to it
> I bought some Debbie Mum back-to-school fabric. It was on sale  I combined a Simply Sweet top and Carla's stripwork skirt into one dress. I still have to make another one for my other DD. Oh and DD insisted on the Cindy tiara today so there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Devon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


This outfit looks great! You can never have too many pics



sahm1000 said:


> Here are the pictures of my babies when Lilly was 10 days old.  I had her take pictures of each of the girls individually since they all just had birthdays (Grace just turned 5 last Saturday and Claire turned 3 in June).  Sorry for so many pictures, get ready for photo overload!


Thanks for sharing these. They are beautiful! Baby Lily is gorgeous!



ncmomof2 said:


> Well I decided to do the applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAHM1000 - I love the family photos!


It is perfect with the applique!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Some very impressive things today ladies and gent!!!  Sahm, love the pics of your family.  We still haven't take an family photo (unless you count the ones that the Photopass photographers take!).
> 
> So my update for today is that I spent the last 12 hours scrapbooking and finished Ash's 2-3 year book!!!  I'm finally catching up!  I missed the Red Sox game but that's ok I guess!  Aisling returned home from StoryLane (MIL decided NOT to dress her in the custom that I sent...seriously, this woman was not made to parent girls) because she thought that a tshirt and jean shorts was more appropriate!  HUH????  No, the homemade princess dress is more appropriate!  Oh well!


Wait! You missed the Sox game to scrap! What is wrong with you!?!  JK. When I scrap I pull my stuff into sight of the TV so I can see the game too. I am a true NE'er. lol. I hope Aisling is feeling better!



Twins+2more said:


> Hey everyone.  I wanted to share my BIG GIVE story.
> 
> I was asking about who is elgible for the big give before we stated only MAW is going to happen and a couple of people offered to give to my daughter.  One I have become very good freinds with because our daughters have similar delays, diagnosis.  The other has blessed us and also became a friend of the entire family.   This person is CATHY.  TWOB4HIM is so great to my daughter.  We are blessed to have received not ONE but TWO awsome outifts complete with custom bottle cap necklaces (compliments of her daughter) that Chianna loves.  She also sent a mickey mouse purse, minnie figurine, princess and mickey stickers, and s princess stationary set.   Of course my daughter was on cloud 9.  She gathered all her goodies and took them to her room and hid them from her sisters.  LOL!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to personally thank Cathy for her kindness and show all of you what a wonderful job her and her daughter did on these sets.  My daughters favorite is the Ariel set.  But I am especially fond of the Cinderella set, because you see, Chianna has fine motor delays that don[t allow her to do the finer things with her fingers (such as buttoning) but with these cool (perfectly colored for cinderella) buttons Chianna can button her own dress.  What an accomplishment!
> 
> Chianna Striking a pose


Wow! How super of Cathy! She looks adorable!



CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of this outfit, before it was done...a long time ago..


Love it.


CastleCreations said:


> I decided that the girls will be a bride and groom for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was trying hard to be scary...she did wind up scaring the dog...LOL


I have to tell ya... she really does look creepy. So great job! 



disneymomof1 said:


> Ok ladies,  I did it.  After faithfully reading this thread for a year, I bought a sewing machine today !!!  I am so excited to get started, I have never touched a sewing machine so while reading the manual I am a little intimidated.  I am sure it will take me a while to learn all the bells and whistles.  I got the machine, it's a Brother and is a special edition Project Runway model for $130.00.  I bought some clearance fabric and will practice on that.  We are going to  MVMCP in December and my goal is to make matching outfits for DD and DNiece.  I bought some Mickey and Cinderella appliques yesterday and plan on finishing off some plain shirts with the appliques and other trimmings.
> 
> I am so excited to get started, of course DH has already said don't try to make any matching shirts for him because I would be wasting my time.  He is such a party pooper.  Oh well back to the manual, you know I bought fabric, good scissors but what did I forget to buy,    Thread!!!   So back to the store tomorrow after work so I can play around with the machine a little bit tomorrow night.


Yay!!!! So glad you are here to join us! I can't wait to see what you make!



GoofyG said:


> Here is the first picture of my 3 kiddos.  My mom made the girls outfit, and I just happen to have a frog outfit for my little man.  Enjoy!


They are beautiful!



lovesdumbo said:


> I finished Joe's shirt for Chef Mickey's.  I never knew how difficult it can be to sew on black-my eyes aren't as young as they used to be.  I liked Lisa's idea of yellow & red buttons but went with the black ones I had on hand.


They all look great!


candicenicole19 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone on the Make a wish for my daughter!
> 
> We met with our wish granters tonight!  In fact we Just walked in the door!
> 
> Zoe was so shy lol, but it was adorable!  They came with toys for the kids (A cinderella crown, a princess puzzle, Markers, crayons coloring books ect)  Zoe's first wish was to go on a disney cruise for a week and swim with dolphins and learn to snorkle!  She also added a night in CInderellas castle but I doubt they could do that.  lol, It is nice to dream about tho!
> 
> They needed a second wish in case the first one could not be granted.  She wished for a trip to Hawaii where she wanted to do the same things but also Visit Pearl Harbor and the black sand beach.


Awesome! I can't wait to hear what happens!



mytwotinks said:


> He everyone!  You have been busy little girls while I have been away!  I was able to steal a little internet on the dock, so I watched some of what you guys were doing .  It is really slow, so I didn't comment, but I am very impressed as usual.
> 
> Riley and I got home this afternoon and we are going to go back down tomorrow afternoon and take her best friend.  I am a little concerned right now, but I am trying not to freak out.  Riley is laying on the couch and her head feels warm.  She says she isn't in pain, but she doesn't fee totally normal.  I am hoping that she is just as tired as I am.  I am praying like crazy that she isn't sick.  School starts on the 12th so we are running out of time to figure this out.
> 
> We had a great time.  We went to the outlet mall in Osage and got some great deals and then spent yesterday at "big surf"  water park.  It was pretty hot and probably will be when we go back tomorrow.
> 
> I was going to have to drive to Iowa to pick Drew up, but my bil is having boys weekend at the lake so he is just going to bring Drew to me there!  WooHOooooo!!!!!  I am saving about $150 on gas!!!!!!


I have been thinking about Riley. She is in my prayers.



twob4him said:


> The girls got their haircut today....short!


I really like their hair short, and you had me with your youngest. LoL! Zofia's hair got cut short (I mean short, wait 'till you see a pic) but not by choice. Nathan and her decided to play barber shop with my Craft scissors! So I took her to get a little pixie cut because she cut it right to the root in some spots! This was the day before her Bday (last Wednesday). 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> My dd turns 5 yesterday!  Hard to believe that my little baby girl is now 5 years old!!


Kirsten and Zofia are almost the same age! Zoe's Birthday was last Thursday (31st) and she also turned 5. Her party is this weekend and she can't wait!


HeatherSue said:


> I made a school outfit for Tessa this week.  I'm not sure if it's going to be her first day outfit or not.  She LOVES it, so I'm leaning towards yes.
> 
> I used my dad's SLR camera.  That thing is so cool!  I think I might steal it from him.  So, these pics were taken in their yard.  I also had fun decorating them with Corel paint shop.


I have to say, this is a fave of mine of your's (did that make sense?) I think it is adorable on Tessa!



iheartdisney said:


> Alrighty...here is my first picture post!
> 
> These are the first dresses I made my DDs and their dolly...


Great job!!!!


ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD animal kingdom outfit today.  It is big but I think it looks cute.


You amaze me! There is no way you are a newbie! She is soooo cute!


princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys!! sorry i have meen MIA lately, but there is a lot going on around here and I go back to school TOMORROW so I have been busy. Here it the sewing i have accomplished though:
> 1. Justice League Dress requested by DD:


The outfits are great! I especially love the Justice league one though. My boys love that show!



daisylou said:


> Hi,
> I just finished my shirt for the NICOLEDISNEYFAN big give. I signed up to make a Mickey shirt for Victor. Then I realized that the family would be going to MNSSHP so I made it a Halloween themed shirt. I made it using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.
> 
> This is the back


Ok, this is just great! I love it. I also need that fabric!

I also have Zofia's birthday dress that I finished last week, I just need to get her in it to take pics to post. Hopefully I can get those up tomorrow.


----------



## teresajoy

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD animal kingdom outfit today.  It is big but I think it looks cute.


That is so cute!!! It doesn't look too big, it looks perfect!!!
And, pretty house! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Teresa-hit your insert button next to the delete button. This should solve your problem with it replacing what is already typed.


Thank you!!!!!! 

And, thank you for the update on Linette. I've been very worried about her. 


HeatherSue said:


> 1. I don't know why it happens, but Corey told me to click "insert" (in the very top row of keys on my laptop) and it corrects the problem.  See, I can be taught!
> 
> 
> 3. That and your face, you silly girl!
> 
> 
> 9. Thank you!  Yes, it takes great pictures when it's not in Dad's hands!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, another fantastic outfit! Are you REALLY a beginner???



1. Now, why didn't I think to ask Corey??  
3. AWw you are such a sweetie! 
9.   Poor Dad! 



t-beri said:


> Just to add insult to injury... Last week I twisted my ankle. It was no big thing. It hurt but no swelling or bruising. Maybe 2 nights ago I twisted it again and it really hurt for a few minutesthen it was fine. I got home and realized that it was bothering me and looked down and it I all swollen. GRR! If aunt flo shows up on time I'll be doing just peachy like it could get worse for me today.
> Tomorrow is a new day...


Oh T! OUCH!!!! I hope Aunt Flo stays away for a few days for yah!   


princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys!! sorry i have meen MIA lately, but there is a lot going on around here and I go back to school TOMORROW so I have been busy. Here it the sewing i have accomplished though:
> 1. Justice League Dress requested by DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Where did you get that fabric???!!!??!! Our brother David would love it if I made the girls something out of that! 

It is so cute! 



HeatherSue said:


> Thinking of you getting sniffly made me get a little sniffly, too.   I was looking through the Babies R Us ad today and got myself all teary thinking that I'll never need to buy that stuff again.



Someday you will have Grandkids and Grand neices and nephews to buy for!  I cry looking at those ads too! 



jham said:


> Thinking of you and Miss Cammie getting all sniffly and looking at that picture of Tessa again made me get sniffly too.  Of course I just looked at GoofyDoo's "we're home" pictures on her PTR so I was already sniffly to start with.  I'm pitiful.


Mind if I join in?


----------



## teresajoy

*I just updated my Trip Report. It's just a short day, so it will just take a minute if anyone wants to read it! *


----------



## disneymommieof2

HeatherSue said:


> I made a school outfit for Tessa this week.  I'm not sure if it's going to be her first day outfit or not.  She LOVES it, so I'm leaning towards yes.
> 
> I used my dad's SLR camera.  That thing is so cool!  I think I might steal it from him.  So, these pics were taken in their yard.  I also had fun decorating them with Corel paint shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll have anyone searching ebay for THIS pout anytime soon!


I think she loves it!! She looks so great!! 


HeatherSue said:


> Thinking of you getting sniffly made me get a little sniffly, too.   I was looking through the Babies R Us ad today and got myself all teary thinking that I'll never need to buy that stuff again.


You know when I was at Burlington coat factory I looked at the clearance racks and discovered they put 2T and above with the "big" kids clothes!! It was a depressing shopping trip buying a toddler bed and having to go "All the way" to the "big Girls" section to look at clothes! It was like being exiled out of babyland.    
And I only have the one coach bag and it was a gift. I do have to admit though that dh has a coach shaving kit bag.   But that was also a gift. 


kstgelais4 said:


> I really like their hair short, and you had me with your youngest. LoL! Zofia's hair got cut short (I mean short, wait 'till you see a pic) but not by choice. Nathan and her decided to play barber shop with my Craft scissors! So I took her to get a little pixie cut because she cut it right to the root in some spots! This was the day before her Bday (last Wednesday).
> 
> I also have Zofia's birthday dress that I finished last week, I just need to get her in it to take pics to post. Hopefully I can get those up tomorrow.


   
You know they have that new hat pattern everyone has been raving about   I hope her hair grows back quickly!! 
And Happy Birthday to Zofia!! Can't wait to see her outfit!!


I am missing those adorable cuties in the AK outfit and the justice league/halloween outfits!! How cute are they!?!?!?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I updated my trip report for anyone who is interested. This is when we met Cinderella.


----------



## jessica52877

daisylou said:


> Hi,
> I just finished my shirt for the NICOLEDISNEYFAN big give. I signed up to make a Mickey shirt for Victor. Then I realized that the family would be going to MNSSHP so I made it a Halloween themed shirt. I made it using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.
> 
> This is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the front. I found the cute Mickey Halloween fabric at Joann's this week. I bought enough to make some Halloween outfits for my boys too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get this mailed tomorrow (if the fates and my 2 year old cooperate  ).




I made the same shirt (pumpkin applique) last week but mine is ugly! I just do not like it for some reason and can't figure out why.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

EnchantedPrincess said:


> My dd turns 5 yesterday!  Hard to believe that my little baby girl is now 5 years old!! She asked for a cupcake dress, and picked out this fabric...here is the dress that I made her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and her favorite birthday present...her very first AG doll - a just like you doll which she named after herself, Kirsten....her poor Sleeping Beauty Doll that she got at WDW has been neglected and possibly replaced!



Happy Birthday to your princess!  I love the dress!  My dd turns 5 next month!



Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone!!  I have been loving all of your creations, you guys are sure an inspiration!!  Well I Have finally finished my project, and a couple more!  I am so proud of myself for learning to sew, not a big thing for you guys, but I am still proud of my simple accomplishments!!
> Here is my first creation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a Winnie the Pooh shirt(no she is not holding the cat, she decided to jump up when I was taking the pic..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back
> Minnie dress with matching doll dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt (I had made that for Abby to wear to her cousins bday party on Sunday, well they had a musician playing a guitar and singing, and some of the people were dancing around, got hot and decided to take the cover off of the easy set pool (about knee deep on an adult) and dance around in it, well they put Abby in it too and the skirt got all creased and muddy and yucky, I was scared because I hadnt had time to stitch the elastic together and tuck it into the waist band so I thought it was going to break, but it didnt!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



You did a fab job! congrats for learning how to sew!  It is so much fun, isnt it! Love the winnie the pooh top!



minnie2 said:


> Here is my latest stuff.
> A purse I made my mom along with a sunglass case.  I am not happy with how it came out but oh well.  My ,machine kept jamming I think because the fabric and the interfacing were too think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matching skirts I made for Nikki and my niece.  I put it on her AG doll and had her hold the extra fabric in the back,  Problem is now she wants one for her Nicki doll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she matches so well huh I am going to make them both white peasent tops to go with them.
> 
> 
> I had such a hard time with Nik's skirt ugh I kept screwing up on it.  I sewed the ruffle ad the yellow peice on the wrong way but there were too many layers of stitching so I just cut it off and sewed it on the other way



The skirt is really cute! And I really like the purse.  You sound like my mom.  She made a similar purse yesterday and then thought it came out bad...even though I saw nothing wrong with it!



PrincessKell said:


> So I just got word from my mom that she is going to help me pay for Georgia's 7th birthday.....at DISNEYLAND!! I am soo darn excited.  We are just going to say we are going to visit Grandma for the weekend and not tell her until we get down there. hehehe
> 
> So I guess I better dust that machine off asap and get to work on her outfits! on top of school clothes. ha!



YAH!  Mom is the bomb!



ncmomof2 said:


> Where do you all get the red with white dot minnie fabric?  I have small white dots but I have yet to see the big white dots.  Thanks!



Hancocks!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone!  Just dropping in to say Hello and to catch up!  We had such a busy weekend...
> 
> Friday I took Timmy back to the doctor to have him checked again...he goes into a cast this Thursday.  The doctor opted to leave it off over the weekend becasue we were going to the beach.  He said we could take the splint off to go in the water.  DH and me were scared that he would hurt it worse because he is so rough.  So we left eh splint on and found this really cool thing you can put over the cast or in our case splint to waterproof it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they all are before getting wet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Timmy "surfing" (that's what he calls it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie in the boogie board and Patrick playing with his boat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a blast at the beach and it was so nice that we didn't have to worry about his arm!
> 
> We had a good time just hanging out with the kids.
> 
> I also did a small update to my TRIP REPORT if anyone is interested!



They look like they had so much fun!  I really miss the beach.  Trying to convince dh that we need to visit virginia beach in 2 weeks when we visit his mom!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't know if anybody else has received this message, but I thought I would go ahead and post it.



Thanks for the update.  I was really worried.  Saying some extra prayers for her.



HeatherSue said:


> I made a school outfit for Tessa this week.  I'm not sure if it's going to be her first day outfit or not.  She LOVES it, so I'm leaning towards yes.
> 
> I used my dad's SLR camera.  That thing is so cool!  I think I might steal it from him.  So, these pics were taken in their yard.  I also had fun decorating them with Corel paint shop.



It is beautiful!  A great first day outfit!  I would certainly send my dd in it!



t-beri said:


> Just got bad news about the sink hole.  It looks like the ins. co. is going to pay for the structure remediation directly to the contractor and is only giving me $11,000.00 for cosmetic damages and I owe the Public Adjuster I hired to handle the thing 10% which is roughly $9,000.00   So, I will have $2000.00 to repair all of the cracks in the stucco and block, my grout joints in the bathroom, the cracks in all of the drywall throughout the house, replace my linoleum that is molding and lifting from water damage fom the cracks in the block, replace molding and my kitchen backsplash which are lifting from the same thing. and I'm not sure what all else....OH YEAH paint my house after the cracks in the block are repaired. Not to mention whatever damage they cause to landscape and or the house when they put my house on jacks to drill large holes under it to pipe in concrete.
> This was me when they told me
> 
> My public adjuster recommends that I hire an attorney b/c he feels that the ins. co. is not working in my favor.  I will see what the attorney has to say but basically it comes down to THIS
> 
> I owe $164000.00 on the house. The attorney will charge me 20(ish)% and the Public Adjuster 10% of whatever the settlement is.  So in order to pay them and my mortgage I'm going to have to get 3x what they are currently willing to give me.
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to get all whiney but I needed to vent. Sorry and thanks.
> ...t.



Go ahead and vent away girl!  That is what we are here for.  I am so sorry that this is happening to you.



iheartdisney said:


> Alrighty...here is my first picture post!
> 
> These are the first dresses I made my DDs and their dolly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the first Disney outfit so far...This is the one that the bias tape was giving me so much trouble on. And I don't know why the top came out so wide on her, but she's excited! (me too...I finally finished something in less than a week!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I started on making a Wall-E shirt for DS, since last night I finally learned how to make a buttonhole!



Great job!  I HATE bias tape.  If I can get away without using it, I do.  You did a great job on both outfits!



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD animal kingdom outfit today.  It is big but I think it looks cute.



i love it!  I love the way you have been making those tops.  so cute!



t-beri said:


> Just to add insult to injury... Last week I twisted my ankle. It was no big thing. It hurt but no swelling or bruising. Maybe 2 nights ago I twisted it again and it really hurt for a few minutesthen it was fine. I got home and realized that it was bothering me and looked down and it I all swollen. GRR! If aunt flo shows up on time I'll be doing just peachy like it could get worse for me today.
> Tomorrow is a new day...



I want to send you some hugs.   



princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys!! sorry i have meen MIA lately, but there is a lot going on around here and I go back to school TOMORROW so I have been busy. Here it the sewing i have accomplished though:
> 1. Justice League Dress requested by DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell she loves ot? My 4 year old LITTLE GIRL is crazy for this show. So much so that i just ordered the second season on DVD. I blame her dad.
> 
> 2. No sewing, but we did go to libby lu as promised befroe school started (I cut it a little close)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Halloween outfit done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be for her class party.
> 
> I am slowly weeding through my backlog and everybody is posting great stuff!!



Love he jsutice league outfit!  And really love the hallowen outfit!  I brough dd13 quite a few times to libby lu when she was younger.  So glad she is now to old for it!



daisylou said:


> Hi,
> I just finished my shirt for the NICOLEDISNEYFAN big give. I signed up to make a Mickey shirt for Victor. Then I realized that the family would be going to MNSSHP so I made it a Halloween themed shirt. I made it using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.
> 
> This is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the front. I found the cute Mickey Halloween fabric at Joann's this week. I bought enough to make some Halloween outfits for my boys too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get this mailed tomorrow (if the fates and my 2 year old cooperate  ).



Love the shirt!  I really want that halloween material.  I hope joanns has it in 2 weeks!



teresajoy said:


> *I just updated my Trip Report. It's just a short day, so it will just take a minute if anyone wants to read it! *



I promise to read everyones trip reports!  I have been uber busy!


----------



## minnie2

Mouse House Mama said:


> That's it. I have had it.   I have made 3 different kinds of dresses/skirts out of the eyelet I bought for myself (I wanted a flowy summer dress) and all of them look terrible. I either look like a walking down comforter, a nurse, or a volcan. I kept trying different styles after ripping the previous ones' seams out and I have yet to make anything that does not cause snickers or scares small children. I need this outfit for a family photo shoot on the beach. If I was thin this would be much easier but alas I am not. I am very frustrated this evening.


 



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD animal kingdom outfit today.  It is big but I think it looks cute.


That is too cute!  



princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys!! sorry i have meen MIA lately, but there is a lot going on around here and I go back to school TOMORROW so I have been busy. Here it the sewing i have accomplished though:
> 1. Justice League Dress requested by DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell she loves ot? My 4 year old LITTLE GIRL is crazy for this show. So much so that i just ordered the second season on DVD. I blame her dad.
> 
> 2. No sewing, but we did go to libby lu as promised befroe school started (I cut it a little close)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Halloween outfit done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be for her class party.
> 
> I am slowly weeding through my backlog and everybody is posting great stuff!!


Love the JL dress!  Too cool!  the Halloween outfit is great!  I think I might have to make Halloween outfits for my kids now!

  I need to start my moms other purse I am making but I am so bummed about the other one I can't get motivated.  I have to enlarge the pattern for her too UGH!

 OMg Ladies!  I told you how I am one of Nik's cheer coaches.  When I signed up we were told we just need to make sure the girls are safe and the HS Jr coaches would teach the girls all the cheers.  WRONG!  One of the other (aunt coaches) was asked to make up the cheers and us mom coaches had to learn them to teach them to the girls So being the good mom's and coaches we are we headed to the local park early yesterday to learn the cheers.   Well Kyle and one of the other mom's little boys were playing on the playground and Kyle comes running over saying 'Mom try and his dad are here!'  Great that means some one i know is going to see me make a fool of my self trying to learn these cheers!   We dubbed our selves the rocking chair cheer leaders or geriatric cheer leaders We are half expecting to see a video on youtube of us doing these cheers in the park!   Then it came to the REAL cheer practice and WE had to teach these cheers to 70 girls! I am so soar!!!!!!  Who would have thought that would be such a work out!   So ladies watch out I guess i learn how to shake my pom poms!


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> *I just updated my Trip Report. It's just a short day, so it will just take a minute if anyone wants to read it! *


Yay!  I can't wait to hear what you did that day!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I updated my trip report for anyone who is interested. This is when we met Cinderella.


You need to include a link in case someone hasn't subscribed already!



minnie2 said:


> OMg Ladies!  I told you how I am one of Nik's cheer coaches.  When I signed up we were told we just need to make sure the girls are safe and the HS Jr coaches would teach the girls all the cheers.  WRONG!  One of the other (aunt coaches) was asked to make up the cheers and us mom coaches had to learn them to teach them to the girls So being the good mom's and coaches we are we headed to the local park early yesterday to learn the cheers.   Well Kyle and one of the other mom's little boys were playing on the playground and Kyle comes running over saying 'Mom try and his dad are here!'  Great that means some one i know is going to see me make a fool of my self trying to learn these cheers!   We dubbed our selves the rocking chair cheer leaders or geriatric cheer leaders We are half expecting to see a video on youtube of us doing these cheers in the park!   Then it came to the REAL cheer practice and WE had to teach these cheers to 70 girls! I am so soar!!!!!!  Who would have thought that would be such a work out!   So ladies watch out I guess i learn how to shake my pom poms!



Am I mean that I'm going directly to youtube and searching for geriatric cheerleaders?


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Am I mean that I'm going directly to youtube and searching for geriatric cheerleaders?



NO not at all!  I would infact I think I might check too!  Us coaches also threatened along with some of the moms that if the girls didn't stop clowning round we were going to wear shirts with our dd's names on them and cheer at the half time of the games just to embarrass them! Let's just say the girls payed attention then! I'm such a  mean mom!


----------



## Mouse House Mama

I am sorry for being a pain but where can I find CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern? I checked the bookmarks and I can't find it. Again- I am sorry to be a pain.


----------



## HeatherSue

Mouse House Mama said:


> I am sorry for being a pain but where can I find CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern? I checked the bookmarks and I can't find it. Again- I am sorry to be a pain.



You aren't a pain at all!  We're all here to answer questions and support each other. 

Go to www.youcanmakethis.com and search for bowling shirt. You'll see CarlaC's shirt pattern. You can also click on "CarlaC dolly Designs" up in the right hand corner and you will see all of her patterns.  They are the BEST!

ETA: Your tag cracks me up!!!!


----------



## kstgelais4

disneymommieof2 said:


> You know they have that new hat pattern everyone has been raving about   I hope her hair grows back quickly!!
> And Happy Birthday to Zofia!! Can't wait to see her outfit!!



After the incident  (That's what I refer to it as now.  ) I did buy that pattern, with that very intention. It'll grow back. I just gotta keep reminding myself that. Nathan (who also cut his hair) just got a buzz cut, so it was easy to fix, it was not easy to "fix" Zoe's. Oh well.
And without further ado, Zofia's birthday outfit! 

I have to tell you, I think it is my favorite thus far!

unmodeled






















Zofia likes to be very un-lady like, so I made some capri's, and I tried to mask her hair somewhat with a headband.


----------



## minnie2

kstgelais4 said:


> After the incident  (That's what I refer to it as now.  ) I did buy that pattern, with that very intention. It'll grow back. I just gotta keep reminding myself that. Nathan (who also cut his hair) just got a buzz cut, so it was easy to fix, it was not easy to "fix" Zoe's. Oh well.
> And without further ado, Zofia's birthday outfit!
> 
> I have to tell you, I think it is my favorite thus far!
> 
> unmodeled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zofia likes to be very un-lady like, so I made some capri's, and I tried to mask her hair somewhat.


Love it!


----------



## HeatherSue

kstgelais4 said:


> After the incident  (That's what I refer to it as now.  ) I did buy that pattern, with that very intention. It'll grow back. I just gotta keep reminding myself that. Nathan (who also cut his hair) just got a buzz cut, so it was easy to fix, it was not easy to "fix" Zoe's. Oh well.
> And without further ado, Zofia's birthday outfit!
> 
> I have to tell you, I think it is my favorite thus far!
> 
> unmodeled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zofia likes to be very un-lady like, so I made some capri's, and I tried to mask her hair somewhat.



I LOVE Hello Kitty stuff.  This is SO cute!  It would match Tessa's kindergarten backpack!  It looks great!  

I feel your pain on the haircut front.  Tessa cut her own hair when I was pregnant with Sawyer.  I broke down and cried and it really freaked her out. So, she didn't do it again, thankfully!  Zofia looks cute with her short 'do, though!


----------



## minnie2

Yippee!  I just convinces George to let me order my 1st real carla C pattern!  I got the bowling shirt, easy fit pans ad the regalan.hoodie bundle pack!!!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

JACOB!!!!


----------



## kstgelais4

HeatherSue said:


> I LOVE Hello Kitty stuff.  This is SO cute!  It would match Tessa's kindergarten backpack!  It looks great!
> 
> I feel your pain on the haircut front.  Tessa cut her own hair when I was pregnant with Sawyer.  I broke down and cried and it really freaked her out. So, she didn't do it again, thankfully!  Zofia looks cute with her short 'do, though!


Thanks! We   Hello Kitty too. I did cry. I also cried the first time she did it. This is not the first.  I think I was more upset this time because of it.


----------



## HeatherSue

HAPPY 20TH ANNIVERSARY TERESA AND BRIAN!!!!!


----------



## Mouse House Mama

HeatherSue said:


> You aren't a pain at all!  We're all here to answer questions and support each other.
> 
> Go to www.youcanmakethis.com and search for bowling shirt. You'll see CarlaC's shirt pattern. You can also click on "CarlaC dolly Designs" up in the right hand corner and you will see all of her patterns.  They are the BEST!
> 
> ETA: Your tag cracks me up!!!!



Thank you!  
My tags, well, let's just say it was a crazy week then!


----------



## t-beri

Good Morning Ladies (and Tom if you're out there!)  Today is a new day and I am going to try to take it in stride.  
I am thankful that the swelling in my ankle is LESS (I have a pic from last night, I'll upload it later.) I am at work, but taking it easy on my foot today. 

Our  dear friend Flo has shown no sign of arrival except my uncontrollably bursting into tears randomly yesterday.

I just got a call from the attorney we were referred to and they actually represent our ins. co. so they will NOT be taking the case. More waiting for me.

Still trying to get a room in Orlando for the weekend, I think I may book a room at one of the Marriotte Village hotels.  I still have some investigating to do.

If I could go to WDW for just a couple of hours this weekend maybe I would feel a little better 



kafitty said:


> *t-beri*, i think you're having problems with your siggy because there is a 12-line limit to how much space you can take up. Does that make any sense?


Totally makes sense.  I knew that, I was too lazy to fix my sig. after I redid it.  But yesterday I was trying to change my sig. and use a different ticker that was in html code for websites/blogs.. I was hoping there was a formula to make it work here but alas, it seems there is not.  Back to searching for one. 


daisylou said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Molly, this is wonderful. Very clever girl you are to think of MNSSHP.
> 
> 
> 
> kstgelais4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an adorable child!!!  Oh, yeah, the outfit isn't bad either   You did an excellent job, the applique looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yippee!  I just convinces George to let me order my 1st real carla C pattern!  I got the bowling shirt, easy fit pans ad the regalan.hoodie bundle pack!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wil     w/ you!!!  That is great news. Carla's patterns have kind of spoiled us all they are easy to follow and easy to make and you can rearrange them a thousand different ways.  I use that easy fit pant pattern to death!!! Everything I make gets pants or capris
Click to expand...


----------



## Natalie_89

ive spent the last hour or so lookin at all the pages on this thread and can i just say everythin looks amazing.good job every1..


----------



## Mouse House Mama

Quick question- with the Carla patterns, once you pay you download them onto the computer or do they mail it to you?


----------



## NaeNae

You download them to your computer.  Even after you download them you can go into "my library" on the You Can Make This website and pull up any patterns that you have purchased.


----------



## Mouse House Mama

NaeNae said:


> You download them to your computer.  Even after you download them you can go into "my library" on the You Can Make This website and pull up any patterns that you have purchased.



Thanks!


----------



## t-beri

Happy Birthday Jacob!!!!!
           

and

Happy Anniversaries Teresa and Brian 
and 
Heather and Henry???

I think that is right, but I may be confused!!!

I didn't realize today was such a monumental day, I feel like I should be doing something note worthy.


----------



## jham

Ahhhh!  My multi-quote disappeared!

kstgelias4:  Love the Hello Kitty outfit!  I love pink and black together and your Zofia looks adorable, haircut and all!

Happy Birthday Jacob!!!
Happy Anniversary Teresa and Brian!!!
Happy Anniversary Heather and Henry!!!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> HAPPY 20TH ANNIVERSARY TERESA AND BRIAN!!!!!
> And To Heather and Henry!





t-beri said:


> Good Morning Ladies (and Tom if you're out there!)  Today is a new day and I am going to try to take it in stride.
> I am thankful that the swelling in my ankle is LESS (I have a pic from last night, I'll upload it later.) I am at work, but taking it easy on my foot today.
> 
> Our  dear friend Flo has shown no sign of arrival except my uncontrollably bursting into tears randomly yesterday.
> 
> I just got a call from the attorney we were referred to and they actually represent our ins. co. so they will NOT be taking the case. More waiting for me.
> 
> Still trying to get a room in Orlando for the weekend, I think I may book a room at one of the Marriotte Village hotels.  I still have some investigating to do.
> 
> If I could go to WDW for just a couple of hours this weekend maybe I would feel a little better
> 
> 
> Totally makes sense.  I knew that, I was too lazy to fix my sig. after I redid it.  But yesterday I was trying to change my sig. and use a different ticker that was in html code for websites/blogs.. I was hoping there was a formula to make it work here but alas, it seems there is not.  Back to searching for one.
> 
> 
> daisylou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Molly, this is wonderful. Very clever girl you are to think of MNSSHP.
> 
> 
> 
> What an adorable child!!!  Oh, yeah, the outfit isn't bad either   You did an excellent job, the applique looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> I wil     w/ you!!!  That is great news. Carla's patterns have kind of spoiled us all they are easy to follow and easy to make and you can rearrange them a thousand different ways.  I use that easy fit pant pattern to death!!! Everything I make gets pants or capris
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are feeling better all around today a few hours at the park would certainly ALways brighten my spirits!  Gotta love the mouse!
> 
> I am so excited about the patterns but I can't get too excited my mom keeps asking me to make things for her for her trip to Scotland at the end of the month and I need to get them done before  I do anything else.  Since i need to ship them to atlanta.
> 
> I just needed to strike while the iron or sewing machine was hot with George!
> 
> i finished cutting the Love me knott purse and enlarging it.  I
Click to expand...


----------



## Natalie_89

JUST BECAUSE HES CUTE


----------



## kjbrown

kstgelais4 said:


> After the incident  (That's what I refer to it as now.  ) I did buy that pattern, with that very intention. It'll grow back. I just gotta keep reminding myself that. Nathan (who also cut his hair) just got a buzz cut, so it was easy to fix, it was not easy to "fix" Zoe's. Oh well.
> And without further ado, Zofia's birthday outfit!
> 
> I have to tell you, I think it is my favorite thus far!
> 
> unmodeled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zofia likes to be very un-lady like, so I made some capri's, and I tried to mask her hair somewhat with a headband.



Love this!  I was thinking of doing a similar applique on a t-shirt and making a Carla C twirl skirt and bucket hat to match for a neighbor's little girl who is having a Hello Kitty party.  I thought the hello kitty head didn't look too tough, was it?  This looks great!


----------



## spongemommie05

HeatherSue said:


> HAPPY 20TH ANNIVERSARY TERESA AND BRIAN!!!!!


Ditto i love your smilies so i had to copy ya 

Okay i love everything that has been posted on here the last week or so i was in las vegas and then in a padded room reading the last twilight saga book  

I made a skirt and a semi -decent applique for the release party i went too
Sorry about the picture i was melting in the 106 degree weather at 8 pm 
It's not the best picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It is a picture of this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well off to clean up so i can Try to sew a few things...


----------



## kstgelais4

kjbrown said:


> Love this!  I was thinking of doing a similar applique on a t-shirt and making a Carla C twirl skirt and bucket hat to match for a neighbor's little girl who is having a Hello Kitty party.  I thought the hello kitty head didn't look too tough, was it?  This looks great!


It wasn't tough at all! I think that would be a really cute set


----------



## Laurabearz

I just stumbled into this thread and can I say WOW~!

You ladies are very talented!!


----------



## twob4him

kstgelais4 said:


> After the incident  (That's what I refer to it as now.  ) I did buy that pattern, with that very intention. It'll grow back. I just gotta keep reminding myself that. Nathan (who also cut his hair) just got a buzz cut, so it was easy to fix, it was not easy to "fix" Zoe's. Oh well.
> And without further ado, Zofia's birthday outfit!
> 
> I have to tell you, I think it is my favorite thus far!
> 
> unmodeled



How adorable is this...I love all of the fabrics too! Your DD's pixie cut is so cute on her! I love the headband too~ I always forget to make one.  


Happy Birthday  Jacob and Happy Anniversary   Teresa and Brian!!!


----------



## karrierock

Hi everyone, you all have been busy.  I haven't been on here since uhhh.. Dec 4 of last year yikes!  I found out I was having a baby boy, and was too depressed to sew! (Really wanted another girl)   Actually I couldn't lean over to cut out the fabric on the floor anymore.  Finishing my DD Thanksgiving outfit made me so sick, I was done sewing until now.  Trying to make a tutu for her Charlie and Lola party!.  Any who my son is two months old now, and in desperate need of some cute boy stuff.  So please keep on inspiring me!


----------



## GoofyDoo

DISboutiquers/BigGive Participants...
I've wanted to come over here for awhile now to thank you all for the amazing things you've done for us. It is so moving to witness the type of kindness in today's world, and the great thing is that when such deeds are done for us, it often inspires us to do for others. Kindness is contagious, and because of you, my entire family is inspired to pay it forward. My son has challenges to face every day, mild as they may be. Sometimes it's hard to hear about the teasing he suffers (although I think it bothers us more than him) but I hope that the pain of it will purify me to be the person I am supposed to be in this world. I pray that for his siblings as well. If I can spread a little light to others in the same way you have done for us, I want to do so. You are the epitome of compassion, and as I have said many times, a mere thank you is so inadequate! Please know that what you are doing is truly life-changing for so many. You have helped give us memories that we will never, ever forget!  

Now, how do I learn to sew???


----------



## disneymommieof2

kstgelais4 said:


> After the incident  (That's what I refer to it as now.  ) I did buy that pattern, with that very intention. It'll grow back. I just gotta keep reminding myself that. Nathan (who also cut his hair) just got a buzz cut, so it was easy to fix, it was not easy to "fix" Zoe's. Oh well.
> And without further ado, Zofia's birthday outfit!
> 
> I have to tell you, I think it is my favorite thus far!
> 
> unmodeled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zofia likes to be very un-lady like, so I made some capri's, and I tried to mask her hair somewhat with a headband.


That is really cute!!! Great Idea with the headband!! Can't wait to see her new hats!!  


Natalie_89 said:


> JUST BECAUSE HES CUTE


He is cute!! Welcome!! There is lots of info on the first post. Thanks for sharing a picture we love that!!! 


Laurabearz said:


> I just stumbled into this thread and can I say WOW~!
> 
> You ladies are very talented!!


Thank You and WELCOME!!! So tell us more about yourself....


spongemommie05 said:


> Ditto i love your smilies so i had to copy ya
> 
> Okay i love everything that has been posted on here the last week or so i was in las vegas and then in a padded room reading the last twilight saga book
> 
> I made a skirt and a semi -decent applique for the release party i went too
> Sorry about the picture i was melting in the 106 degree weather at 8 pm
> It's not the best picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well off to clean up so i can Try to sew a few things...


How fun!! Did you have a good time in Vegas?? 



karrierock said:


> Hi everyone, you all have been busy.  I haven't been on here since uhhh.. Dec 4 of last year yikes!  I found out I was having a baby boy, and was too depressed to sew! (Really wanted another girl)   Actually I couldn't lean over to cut out the fabric on the floor anymore.  Finishing my DD Thanksgiving outfit made me so sick, I was done sewing until now.  Trying to make a tutu for her Charlie and Lola party!.  Any who my son is two months old now, and in desperate need of some cute boy stuff.  So please keep on inspiring me!


What about some shirts to wear over his onesies?? There are quite a few boys around now make sure to check the photobucket for some ideas too!! 
Charlie and lola sounds like a fun party theme!!


----------



## twob4him

karrierock said:


> Hi everyone, you all have been busy.  I haven't been on here since uhhh.. Dec 4 of last year yikes!  I found out I was having a baby boy, and was too depressed to sew! (Really wanted another girl)   Actually I couldn't lean over to cut out the fabric on the floor anymore.  Finishing my DD Thanksgiving outfit made me so sick, I was done sewing until now.  Trying to make a tutu for her Charlie and Lola party!.  Any who my son is two months old now, and in desperate need of some cute boy stuff.  So please keep on inspiring me!



SoHappy (Stacy) has two boys and she sews the cutest things for them...you should pm her for some ideas!!!  



GoofyDoo said:


> DISboutiquers/BigGive Participants...
> I've wanted to come over here for awhile now to thank you all for the amazing things you've done for us. It is so moving to witness the type of kindness in today's world, and the great thing is that when such deeds are done for us, it often inspires us to do for others. Kindness is contagious, and because of you, my entire family is inspired to pay it forward. My son has challenges to face every day, mild as they may be. Sometimes it's hard to hear about the teasing he suffers (although I think it bothers us more than him) but I hope that the pain of it will purify me to be the person I am supposed to be in this world. I pray that for his siblings as well. If I can spread a little light to others in the same way you have done for us, I want to do so. You are the epitome of compassion, and as I have said many times, a mere thank you is so inadequate! Please know that what you are doing is truly life-changing for so many. You have helped give us memories that we will never, ever forget!
> 
> Now, how do I learn to sew???



Awwwwww...make me cry....but I did want to say....*Welcome Home!* I can't wait to hear all about it!!! Sewing is so much fun...perhaps you can take a class at a nearby sewing shop or community college.  I took one at a Joann's years ago...it was great. Then I just practiced and read some "how to" books. Patterns like Carla C's on youcanmakethis.com are really helpful and adjustable too! Love em!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kstgelais4 said:


> After the incident  (That's what I refer to it as now.  ) I did buy that pattern, with that very intention. It'll grow back. I just gotta keep reminding myself that. Nathan (who also cut his hair) just got a buzz cut, so it was easy to fix, it was not easy to "fix" Zoe's. Oh well.
> And without further ado, Zofia's birthday outfit!
> 
> I have to tell you, I think it is my favorite thus far!
> 
> unmodeled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zofia likes to be very un-lady like, so I made some capri's, and I tried to mask her hair somewhat with a headband.


That is so pretty. I like the haircut. It is very short though. Jenna has done this several times also. The last time was just a year ago.



Natalie_89 said:


> JUST BECAUSE HES CUTE


AWWWW!!! He is cute.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Ok here is the link to my trip report. I hadn't updated it in awhile, but this update included 1900 Park Fare.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1837147


----------



## disneymommieof2

JACOB!!!!



  

HAPPY 20TH ANNIVERSARY TERESA AND BRIAN!!!!! 

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY HEATHER AND HENRY!!!!!!!































Those really are the cutest smileys Heather!!


----------



## jessica52877

Hang around here for a bit and you'll know how to sew in no time! Many of us were beginners a year ago!

I appreciate your thanks, but I feel so thankful for your family and that I was able to help, that you allowed us to go along on your adventure. You have changed my life and make me appreciate all so much more. So thank you to you!



GoofyDoo said:


> DISboutiquers/BigGive Participants...
> I've wanted to come over here for awhile now to thank you all for the amazing things you've done for us. It is so moving to witness the type of kindness in today's world, and the great thing is that when such deeds are done for us, it often inspires us to do for others. Kindness is contagious, and because of you, my entire family is inspired to pay it forward. My son has challenges to face every day, mild as they may be. Sometimes it's hard to hear about the teasing he suffers (although I think it bothers us more than him) but I hope that the pain of it will purify me to be the person I am supposed to be in this world. I pray that for his siblings as well. If I can spread a little light to others in the same way you have done for us, I want to do so. You are the epitome of compassion, and as I have said many times, a mere thank you is so inadequate! Please know that what you are doing is truly life-changing for so many. You have helped give us memories that we will never, ever forget!
> 
> Now, how do I learn to sew???


----------



## Tink3Bell

Such cute outfits - you are all so talented.


----------



## Stephres

HeatherSue said:


> I miss Megan!  She is so stinkin' cute!!! I love the hat, and the shirt!!
> 
> *I want to tell everyone about a really sweet thing that Megan did for Tessa.*  She knew that Tessa was nervous about starting kindergarten, so she made Tessa a little book called "Kindergarten Rocks".  She drew little pictures of the different things you get to do in kindergarten.  It was SOOO cute!  Thank you so much for helping her with it, Steph!  Tessa loved it!!  I've read it to her at least 20 times already!



Aw, I'm glad Tessa likes it! They do a lot of little books like that in kindergarten; they kids really like making them. It's a fun easy project and she has them on lots of subjects: the life cycle of a plant, the seasons, Johnny Appleseed, etc. After Megan showed me her book I was a little worried that Tessa would think that she would not learn how to write legibly in kindergarten! She is such a messy kid I had to put translations on the pages!



Clutterbug said:


> Hurray for Jacob's fabric!  I can't wait to see what you make for him.  When we were at Wal-Mart over the weekend Wyatt begged for digital camo in nylon from the $1 shelf.  I couldn't say no, but that fabric just feels like a nightmare to sew.



Jacob picked out camo too! I made shorts for his first day of school. So different than the shorts you can buy in the store.  Now I am working on CarlaC's bowling shirt.



lovesdumbo said:


> I enlarged it on a copy machine at work that could print onto 11x17 BUT....I was able to cut it out and make a copy of the enlarged pattern all onto 8 1/2 x11.  The extra 5% actually adds quite a bit.  I should take a photo of the 2 hats next to each other.



Thank you! Maybe I will try that. I made it in the xl size and it seemed to fit Jacob and Megan, but now I think I need one for me!



EnchantedPrincess said:


>



Cute! It looks like she really like her AG doll. Maybe she and Aurora can be friends. Happy belated birthday!



Disney Brat said:


>



Everything is super duper cute but this is my favorite picture by far! I love that little hip shake!



minnie2 said:


> Here is my latest stuff.
> A purse I made my mom along with a sunglass case.  I am not happy with how it came out but oh well.  My ,machine kept jamming I think because the fabric and the interfacing were too think.



I had that problem too. I bought a denim needle and am going to try that and see if it works better the next time I make one. It turned out cute at least. Love the twirl factor on the minnie!



HeatherSue said:


>



*Oh my!* I love the striped skirt and would never attempt anything like that! Actually, it would never occur to me to do that: I looooove it! I almost bought that fabric but I refrained because I have so much waiting to be made into outfits. 

Megan says, "I love that outfit and her sandals but what is that black stuff around the picture? I do not like that. I like just Tessa."

Sorry your paint shop artistic attempts were not appreciated.  

Man, Tessa really looks like a kindergartener in those pictures. Sorry, mom!  



billwendy said:


> Steph - would you think that if I measured one of the kids heads and made patches to fit around that size, winged a circle for the top and  a brim it would turn out at all? i'd love to try but until my i find something else to sell on ebay i cant purchase patterns   I have to dig through the house some more!!!   but anyways, I wasnt sure if it was a terribly hard thing to make...????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



Well, seeing as Tom said he did not follow the directions exactly and his first attempt at the hat came out caddywompus, I really can't recommend it. It is an easy pattern, just a few steps getting all the patches together. Here, go ahead and buy it and then make a bunch of hats and sell them!  



iheartdisney said:


>



So cute! I can't wait to see the Wall-e shirt!



ncmomof2 said:


>



That is completely adorable! And your house looks gorgeous too!



princessmom29 said:


>



Cute! I can't believe you have Halloween done already! I haven't even finished the first day of school outfits!



daisylou said:


>



Love it! It will be cherished I am sure. I love how you did the panels in the front. I hope the two year old cooperates for you!



kstgelais4 said:


>



So cute! We love Hello Kitty around here. Zofia's hair sure is cute, but don't tell her I said that.

Jacob says thank you for all the birthday wishes. He is playing with his new wii fit. I am going to try to finish his bowling shirt this afternoon.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Laurabearz said:


> I just stumbled into this thread and can I say WOW~!
> 
> You ladies are very talented!!







karrierock said:


> Hi everyone, you all have been busy.  I haven't been on here since uhhh.. Dec 4 of last year yikes!  I found out I was having a baby boy, and was too depressed to sew! (Really wanted another girl)   Actually I couldn't lean over to cut out the fabric on the floor anymore.  Finishing my DD Thanksgiving outfit made me so sick, I was done sewing until now.  Trying to make a tutu for her Charlie and Lola party!.  Any who my son is two months old now, and in desperate need of some cute boy stuff.  So please keep on inspiring me!



 back!  



GoofyDoo said:


> DISboutiquers/BigGive Participants...
> I've wanted to come over here for awhile now to thank you all for the amazing things you've done for us. It is so moving to witness the type of kindness in today's world, and the great thing is that when such deeds are done for us, it often inspires us to do for others. Kindness is contagious, and because of you, my entire family is inspired to pay it forward. My son has challenges to face every day, mild as they may be. Sometimes it's hard to hear about the teasing he suffers (although I think it bothers us more than him) but I hope that the pain of it will purify me to be the person I am supposed to be in this world. I pray that for his siblings as well. If I can spread a little light to others in the same way you have done for us, I want to do so. You are the epitome of compassion, and as I have said many times, a mere thank you is so inadequate! Please know that what you are doing is truly life-changing for so many. You have helped give us memories that we will never, ever forget!
> 
> Now, how do I learn to sew???



Most of the ladies on here are self taught.  But you could always take a class at a local JoAnns or some other craft store.



Tink3Bell said:


> Such cute outfits - you are all so talented.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

t-beri said:


> I wish I'd gotten the math wrong but I pay 10% on the total claim which includes another $80,000.00 for the actual sinkhole remediation.  11000.00 was just to cover the cost of the cosmetic damage.



Ok, I was afraid I must have missed something there.  So sorry.  I hope you get it all worked out.   



ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD animal kingdom outfit today.  It is big but I think it looks cute.



This is so cute!  I like the dots & the zebra together.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I don't put DD's name on a lot of things because I like to hand them down...not because I'm afraid of strangers.  If they can figure out how to pronounce AISLING...good luck to them!!!



I know exactly how you feel.  I've told people often taht at least she'll know when a telemarketer is calling her.   

I'm glad she's feeling better.



jham said:


> I don't think she has, but I have!



And you loved it, right?  It's killing me that dh is having to wait to get the audio book 'cause I can't talk about it.  

I need to get busy on some doll/BAB clothes too.  I think I'm going to save them for Christmas gifts though.



princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys!! sorry i have meen MIA lately, but there is a lot going on around here and I go back to school TOMORROW so I have been busy. Here it the sewing i have accomplished though:
> 1. Justice League Dress requested by DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell she loves ot? My 4 year old LITTLE GIRL is crazy for this show. So much so that i just ordered the second season on DVD. I blame her dad.
> 
> 2. No sewing, but we did go to libby lu as promised befroe school started (I cut it a little close)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Halloween outfit done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be for her class party.
> 
> I am slowly weeding through my backlog and everybody is posting great stuff!!



Very cute!  I love the Justice League dress.  SOunds like our house.  DD's love Superman & Star Wars 'cause daddy does.



daisylou said:


> Hi,
> I just finished my shirt for the NICOLEDISNEYFAN big give. I signed up to make a Mickey shirt for Victor. Then I realized that the family would be going to MNSSHP so I made it a Halloween themed shirt. I made it using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.
> 
> This is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the front. I found the cute Mickey Halloween fabric at Joann's this week. I bought enough to make some Halloween outfits for my boys too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get this mailed tomorrow (if the fates and my 2 year old cooperate  ).



Very nice!  Pumpkin Mickey looks great!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

spongemommie05 said:


> Ditto i love your smilies so i had to copy ya
> 
> Okay i love everything that has been posted on here the last week or so i was in las vegas and then in a padded room reading the last twilight saga book
> 
> I made a skirt and a semi -decent applique for the release party i went too
> Sorry about the picture i was melting in the 106 degree weather at 8 pm
> It's not the best picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a picture of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well off to clean up so i can Try to sew a few things...



Sounds like you had a good trip.  I want a close-up of that applique.  It had to have been difficult.    the book.  Wish I'd been able to find a nice quiet place to sit & read - instead I got to try to read it with constant interruptions & dh making smart remarks about it (he was just kidding most of the time though).


----------



## Natalie_89

thanks...i wish i could make clothes like all of you ...


----------



## spongemommie05

disneymommieof2 said:


> How fun!! Did you have a good time in Vegas??


Besides melting it was a blast... 





100AcrePrincess said:


> Sounds like you had a good trip.  I want a close-up of that applique.  It had to have been difficult.    the book.  Wish I'd been able to find a nice quiet place to sit & read - instead I got to try to read it with constant interruptions & dh making smart remarks about it (he was just kidding most of the time though).


okay here ya go and yes it was a pain  i had to do it 3 x's before i finally did it seperately, then attached it to my skirt ..




Just don't look at the flaws 

i had constant interruptions as well ..


----------



## spongemommie05

WELCOME 2 ALL our NEWBIES


----------



## t-beri

Natalie_89 said:


> thanks...i wish i could make clothes like all of you ...



Jump right in!!!

BTW, did I mention that we will be in ORLANDO for a gig this weekend and that it is for Charity and that there will be face painting and raffles and somekind of circus thing and a CHILDRENS MUSICIAN and if you come out you can meet ME!!!
Here is the info, in case you missed it.






My ankle is swollen again and I am supposed to be laying on the couch in my office w/ it propped up but 
I still have to find a room for fri and sat so  

...t.


----------



## Natalie_89

t-beri said:


> Jump right in!!!
> 
> BTW, did I mention that we will be in ORLANDO for a gig this weekend and that it is for Charity and that there will be face painting and raffles and somekind of circus thing and a CHILDRENS MUSICIAN and if you come out you can meet ME!!!
> Here is the info, in case you missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ankle is swollen again and I am supposed to be laying on the couch in my office w/ it propped up but
> I still have to find a room for fri and sat so
> 
> ...t.




i would love to learn..anyone know any good books on the basics or gettin started?? xxx


----------



## t-beri

Where is everyone??? Off having birthdays and anniversaries, I guess


----------



## lovesdumbo

princessmom29 said:


> 1. Justice League Dress requested by DD:


So cute!!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> it could be that or the freakishly Autumn-like weather we are having in Boston today!


I know....I'm going to be in shock when I go to WDW next week.  I wasn't expecting to go from 60 to 100.



daisylou said:


> Hi,
> I just finished my shirt for the NICOLEDISNEYFAN big give. I signed up to make a Mickey shirt for Victor. Then I realized that the family would be going to MNSSHP so I made it a Halloween themed shirt. I made it using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.
> 
> This is the back


WOW!  Great job!  SO cool!!!!



kstgelais4 said:


> They all look great!


Thanks!



kstgelais4 said:


>


So cute!



minnie2 said:


> Yippee!  I just convinces George to let me order my 1st real carla C pattern!  I got the bowling shirt, easy fit pans ad the regalan.hoodie bundle pack!!!!!!


 You will LOVE them!


----------



## Clared

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD animal kingdom outfit today.  It is big but I think it looks cute.



This is georgeous!!  And a beautiful house to boot!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Anyone?



I've made some of Carla's other patterns in 6 months and they've lasted a good while.  6 months on commercial patterns are still too big now at 10 months!!



kstgelais4 said:


> After the incident  (That's what I refer to it as now.  ) I did buy that pattern, with that very intention. It'll grow back. I just gotta keep reminding myself that. Nathan (who also cut his hair) just got a buzz cut, so it was easy to fix, it was not easy to "fix" Zoe's. Oh well.
> And without further ado, Zofia's birthday outfit!
> 
> I have to tell you, I think it is my favorite thus far!
> 
> unmodeled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zofia likes to be very un-lady like, so I made some capri's, and I tried to mask her hair somewhat with a headband.



This is fab!!!



t-beri said:


> Still trying to get a room in Orlando for the weekend, I think I may book a room at one of the Marriotte Village hotels.  I still have some investigating to do.



We've stayed here three times and love it!!


----------



## eeyore3847

ok, just finished my Hello Kitty set.. ok the outfit can be worn a couple of ways.. it is a 4 piece with a apron, dress, appliqued jeans and shirt. I was busy this weekend!









Lori


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

ncmomof2 said:


>



I think it looks great, and doesn't look too big at all!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Happy Birthday Kirsten!!!  We have the same AG doll.  Ours is named "Miss Claudia"...Aisling tells everyone that Miss Claudia is adopted from Korea!!!





jham said:


> Love the dress and the doll!  Happy Birthday Kirsten!





mommyof2princesses said:


> Happy Birthday to your princess!  I love the dress!  My dd turns 5 next month!



Thanks everyone!  Do all 5 year old have a big attitude or is it just mine????



t-beri said:


> You know Lily is allergic to red food dye and that is a BIG pain in the butt  BUT if she has it it only causes a little bit of hives on her face and neck and they never even seem to be itchy and they don't last too long. Ranch dressing tends to do the same thing.  SO i don't really stress about it, even when she tells me she had a red juice ice pop at school or I pick her up and I can see red splotches on her face (that everyone seems to be oblivious too until I point them out)  I cannot imagine what it must be like to have Celiac's or be allergic to something like wheat or peanuts.  God bless all of you that have to deal w/ those types of allergies.
> 
> I am extremely allergic to dust mites and mold (I'm allergic to, like, everything)  and when I was young the doctor told my mom to ditch our cats and throw out all my stuffed animals.  Instead she vacuumed and dusted DAILY and washed all my stuffed animals, bedding and curtains every week.  She didn't want me living in a bubble.   What a mom!



That sounds like my ds. He is allergic to dairy, but he get little bit of hives on his face, or red patches when he eats too much cake or cookies with dairy in them.



t-beri said:


> Just to add insult to injury... Last week I twisted my ankle. It was no big thing. It hurt but no swelling or bruising. Maybe 2 nights ago I twisted it again and it really hurt for a few minutesthen it was fine. I got home and realized that it was bothering me and looked down and it I all swollen. GRR! If aunt flo shows up on time I'll be doing just peachy like it could get worse for me today.
> Tomorrow is a new day...



Sorry about the ankle..hope you feel better soon!



princessmom29 said:


>



Love the dress...and your dd is beautiful!



daisylou said:


>



That turned out really cute!  He's going to love it.





kstgelais4 said:


> Kirsten and Zofia are almost the same age! Zoe's Birthday was last Thursday (31st) and she also turned 5. Her party is this weekend and she can't wait!



Happy Birthday to Zofia!!  Hope she has lots of fun at her party.  I love her Hello Kitty birthday outfit...


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Happy Birthday Jacob!  
Happy 20th Anniversary Teresa and Brian!
Happy Anniversary Heather and Henry!

    



minnie2 said:


> OMg Ladies!  I told you how I am one of Nik's cheer coaches.  When I signed up we were told we just need to make sure the girls are safe and the HS Jr coaches would teach the girls all the cheers.  WRONG!  One of the other (aunt coaches) was asked to make up the cheers and us mom coaches had to learn them to teach them to the girls So being the good mom's and coaches we are we headed to the local park early yesterday to learn the cheers.  Well Kyle and one of the other mom's little boys were playing on the playground and Kyle comes running over saying 'Mom try and his dad are here!'  Great that means some one i know is going to see me make a fool of my self trying to learn these cheers!:   We dubbed our selves the rocking chair cheer leaders or geriatric cheer leaders We are half expecting to see a video on youtube of us doing these cheers in the park!   Then it came to the REAL cheer practice and WE had to teach these cheers to 70 girls! I am so soar!!!!!!  Who would have thought that would be such a work out!:  So ladies watch out I guess i learn how to shake my pom poms!



 This is too funny.  I want to see some video!!!!  



kstgelais4 said:


> After the incident  (That's what I refer to it as now.: ) I did buy that pattern, with that very intention. It'll grow back. I just gotta keep reminding myself that. Nathan (who also cut his hair) just got a buzz cut, so it was easy to fix, it was not easy to "fix" Zoe's. Oh well.
> And without further ado, Zofia's birthday outfit!
> 
> I have to tell you, I think it is my favorite thus far!
> 
> unmodeled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zofia likes to be very un-lady like, so I made some capri's, and I tried to mask her hair somewhat with a headband. :



I LOVE it! It is beautiful!  I just love the way it all comes together and love the back too!  The headband is cute!  So far, neither dd has cut their own hair, although dd13 did try to trim her eyebrows....she should get some lessons first! Was very funny!



Natalie_89 said:


> JUST BECAUSE HES CUTE



Very cute!  Looks like a little stinker!



spongemommie05 said:


> Okay i love everything that has been posted on here the last week or so i was in las vegas and then in a padded room reading the last twilight saga book
> 
> I made a skirt and a semi -decent applique for the release party i went too
> Sorry about the picture i was melting in the 106 degree weather at 8 pm
> It's not the best picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well off to clean up so i can Try to sew a few things...



what are these books about?  I need something new to read.  Who writes them?



GoofyDoo said:


> DISboutiquers/BigGive Participants...
> I've wanted to come over here for awhile now to thank you all for the amazing things you've done for us. It is so moving to witness the type of kindness in today's world, and the great thing is that when such deeds are done for us, it often inspires us to do for others. Kindness is contagious, and because of you, my entire family is inspired to pay it forward. My son has challenges to face every day, mild as they may be. Sometimes it's hard to hear about the teasing he suffers (although I think it bothers us more than him) but I hope that the pain of it will purify me to be the person I am supposed to be in this world. I pray that for his siblings as well. If I can spread a little light to others in the same way you have done for us, I want to do so. You are the epitome of compassion, and as I have said many times, a mere thank you is so inadequate! Please know that what you are doing is truly life-changing for so many. You have helped give us memories that we will never, ever forget!
> 
> Now, how do I learn to sew???



That is so sweet.  I felt truly blessed to help out.  Thank you for opening up your family to us.  I saw some of your pics already and they looked so happy.  Now, go write your trip report!

And I really only learned how to truly sew in th last 6 months. 



Clared said:


> I've made some of Carla's other patterns in 6 months and they've lasted a good while.  6 months on commercial patterns are still too big now at 10 months!!



Thanks!  I will just make the 6 month dress and maybe she can wear it next spring!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, just finished my Hello Kitty set.. ok the outfit can be worn a couple of ways.. it is a 4 piece with a apron, dress, appliqued jeans and shirt. I was busy this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



That is really cute!  I love the whole outfit together.  Really nice!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thanks everyone!  Do all 5 year old have a big attitude or is it just mine????



No, they are all like that!  I think they are realizing how to push our buttons!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thanks everyone!  Do all 5 year old have a big attitude or is it just mine????


They all have it!!!!  I didn't think that started til they were teenagers...boy was I wrong


----------



## t-beri

Thanks Clare!!! That makes me feel better. I just booked the Courtyard and was still unsure.  I did try one more time to get on property,addict that I am....but to no avail.  I was debating between the best western in DTD or the marriotte.  BUT the BW was 10$ more a night plus a 7.95 "resort fee"  and w/ Mousesavers I got free breakfast for 2 adults for each day- Even though they didn't have a King bed available.  I may call the hotel and see if they can't move the reservation.....we'll see.  Little still sleeps w/  us so it's kindof a big deal.  OTHERWISE I'll end up in bed w/ her and DH will have the other bed all to himself and that's just not fair, if I have to suffer so should he


----------



## SallyfromDE

daisylou said:


> Hi,
> I just finished my shirt for the NICOLEDISNEYFAN big give. I signed up to make a Mickey shirt for Victor. Then I realized that the family would be going to MNSSHP so I made it a Halloween themed shirt. I made it using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.
> 
> This is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the front. I found the cute Mickey Halloween fabric at Joann's this week. I bought enough to make some Halloween outfits for my boys too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get this mailed tomorrow (if the fates and my 2 year old cooperate  ).



This is looking really great! When I first made the shirt, I hated it. But now that I have a few under my belt, I'm having some fun with it. 



GoofyDoo said:


> DISboutiquers/BigGive Participants...
> I've wanted to come over here for awhile now to thank you all for the amazing things you've done for us. It is so moving to witness the type of kindness in today's world, and the great thing is that when such deeds are done for us, it often inspires us to do for others. Kindness is contagious, and because of you, my entire family is inspired to pay it forward. My son has challenges to face every day, mild as they may be. Sometimes it's hard to hear about the teasing he suffers (although I think it bothers us more than him) but I hope that the pain of it will purify me to be the person I am supposed to be in this world. I pray that for his siblings as well. If I can spread a little light to others in the same way you have done for us, I want to do so. You are the epitome of compassion, and as I have said many times, a mere thank you is so inadequate! Please know that what you are doing is truly life-changing for so many. You have helped give us memories that we will never, ever forget!
> 
> Now, how do I learn to sew???



So glad to see you here!! I'm glad your family had a wonderful trip. I was just reading about some of it on your PTR. Alot of us shop on YouCanMakeThis.com and they have a bunch of tutorials and lots of easy things to do! Are you sure you want to start? It's addictive.


----------



## Stephres

Hey, T I can't see your ticker, lol!

Well I sewed and sewed and messed up and ripped seams and sewed some more but I finished Jacob's birthday shirt. It just fits him so I guess I should have went up a size even though he measured smaller.  

First, here is his first day of school outfit. He picked out the fabric for the shorts and we found the t to match:






I bought the wrong size buttons  so I convinced him that the open shirt look was cool:






I imagine that he's thinking, "Hey Arminda, what's up?"  

The back:






We won't lose him in a crowd, lol. I don't know if I was hurrying too much or what but I had a lot of trouble with this pattern. It is also pretty heavy with it being lined. I should have picked a thinner fabric for the lining but I wanted to stick to 100% cotton since the dragon fabric was cotton. It was a learning experience!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Here is Kirsta's outfit to have breakfast with Lilo. It's hard to tell, but I used a skort and made "leaves" to go over it. The top is a red halter, and I made the back shirred. This was my first experince with shirring. Thanks to everyone here, I never would have thought to do this. I did an iron on for the front. I got some Leaf type leis, that I am going to get around to putting on elastic so you can have the bracelets and anklets.


----------



## Natalie_89

SallyfromDE said:


> Here is Kirsta's outfit to have breakfast with Lilo. It's hard to tell, but I used a skort and made "leaves" to go over it. The top is a red halter, and I made the back shirred. This was my first experince with shirring. Thanks to everyone here, I never would have thought to do this. I did an iron on for the front. I got some Leaf type leis, that I am going to get around to putting on elastic so you can have the bracelets and anklets.



thats awesome im loving the leaves round her wrists and ankles


----------



## glorib

SallyfromDE said:


> Here is Kirsta's outfit to have breakfast with Lilo. It's hard to tell, but I used a skort and made "leaves" to go over it. The top is a red halter, and I made the back shirred. This was my first experince with shirring. Thanks to everyone here, I never would have thought to do this. I did an iron on for the front. I got some Leaf type leis, that I am going to get around to putting on elastic so you can have the bracelets and anklets.



Oh my!  That is so cute!  I love how you did the leaves over the skort!  Kirsta looks super cute!


----------



## SallyfromDE

I made this shirt for Luishen. I think it looks a little girly. Maybe he will wear it when we go into the village? Anyway, I got the idea when I saw some madras shorts that were patched. I put snaps on the front instead of buttons. 









This is an old picture, I added a row to the bottom. And I still have to find something for the Bib of the overalls.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Natalie_89 said:


> thats awesome im loving the leaves round her wrists and ankles



Well, I would have forgone that, but she asked for it in particular. I found some cheap leis on Oriental Trading for a dozen. Sometime, I'm getting her to "help" me make them into wristlets. 



glorib said:


> Oh my!  That is so cute!  I love how you did the leaves over the skort!  Kirsta looks super cute!



Thanks!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Stephres said:


> I bought the wrong size buttons  so I convinced him that the open shirt look was cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine that he's thinking, "Hey Arminda, what's up?"
> 
> We won't lose him in a crowd, lol. I don't know if I was hurrying too much or what but I had a lot of trouble with this pattern. It is also pretty heavy with it being lined. I should have picked a thinner fabric for the lining but I wanted to stick to 100% cotton since the dragon fabric was cotton. It was a learning experience!


Those both look so macho!!  I was gonna put cute.

I also thought that the shirt was a little heavy fully lined. I made one that wasn't lined. I liked it better that way. 



SallyfromDE said:


>


That is so cute and so original. I like it alot.



SallyfromDE said:


> I made this shirt for Luishen. I think it looks a little girly. Maybe he will wear it when we go into the village? Anyway, I got the idea when I saw some madras shorts that were patched. I put snaps on the front instead of buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an old picture, I added a row to the bottom. And I still have to find something for the Bib of the overalls.


I think that they are both cute. If Luishen wears his shirt when Kirsta wears her dress noone will think he is girly.


----------



## minnie2

karrierock said:


> Hi everyone, you all have been busy.  I haven't been on here since uhhh.. Dec 4 of last year yikes!  I found out I was having a baby boy, and was too depressed to sew! (Really wanted another girl)   Actually I couldn't lean over to cut out the fabric on the floor anymore.  Finishing my DD Thanksgiving outfit made me so sick, I was done sewing until now.  Trying to make a tutu for her Charlie and Lola party!.  Any who my son is two months old now, and in desperate need of some cute boy stuff.  So please keep on inspiring me!


Congrats on the new baby!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, just finished my Hello Kitty set.. ok the outfit can be worn a couple of ways.. it is a 4 piece with a apron, dress, appliqued jeans and shirt. I was busy this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Adorable!



Stephres said:


> Hey, T I can't see your ticker, lol!
> 
> Well I sewed and sewed and messed up and ripped seams and sewed some more but I finished Jacob's birthday shirt. It just fits him so I guess I should have went up a size even though he measured smaller.
> 
> First, here is his first day of school outfit. He picked out the fabric for the shorts and we found the t to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the wrong size buttons  so I convinced him that the open shirt look was cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine that he's thinking, "Hey Arminda, what's up?"
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won't lose him in a crowd, lol. I don't know if I was hurrying too much or what but I had a lot of trouble with this pattern. It is also pretty heavy with it being lined. I should have picked a thinner fabric for the lining but I wanted to stick to 100% cotton since the dragon fabric was cotton. It was a learning experience!


They both came out great!   Did you make the shirt longer?  I could have sworn some one mentioned they wished the pattern sizes were longer?  I just bought this pattern but I haven't started it yet so I was wondering.



SallyfromDE said:


> Here is Kirsta's outfit to have breakfast with Lilo. It's hard to tell, but I used a skort and made "leaves" to go over it. The top is a red halter, and I made the back shirred. This was my first experince with shirring. Thanks to everyone here, I never would have thought to do this. I did an iron on for the front. I got some Leaf type leis, that I am going to get around to putting on elastic so you can have the bracelets and anklets.


So great!  how creative!  



SallyfromDE said:


> I made this shirt for Luishen. I think it looks a little girly. Maybe he will wear it when we go into the village? Anyway, I got the idea when I saw some madras shorts that were patched. I put snaps on the front instead of buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an old picture, I added a row to the bottom. And I still have to find something for the Bib of the overalls.


Adorable!  

 I am so glad I could make every one laugh with my cheer story!  Just think tomorrow I get to go do it all over and teacher 70 girls 3 more cheers! Anyone want to join me?


----------



## GoofyG

Ok, I need an opinion.  I'm making a gored appliqued skirt and I want to put tigger on the top.  The problem is that the tigger in the size I put on the skirt seems to be too small.  In this picture is the large tigger with the small guys on the skirt.  Does it look too big?  I'm needing to finish these up and I'm at a stand still.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Stephres said:


> I bought the wrong size buttons  so I convinced him that the open shirt look was cool:



Great job!  Seriously, is he getting taller by the day????



SallyfromDE said:


>



SO cute...I love Lilo



SallyfromDE said:


>



I don't think it looks too girly!!!  I love it.



GoofyG said:


> Ok, I need an opinion.  I'm making a gored appliqued skirt and I want to put tigger on the top.  The problem is that the tigger in the size I put on the skirt seems to be too small.  In this picture is the large tigger with the small guys on the skirt.  Does it look too big?  I'm needing to finish these up and I'm at a stand still.



I think the sizes look fine!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

GoofyG said:


> Ok, I need an opinion.  I'm making a gored appliqued skirt and I want to put tigger on the top.  The problem is that the tigger in the size I put on the skirt seems to be too small.  In this picture is the large tigger with the small guys on the skirt.  Does it look too big?  I'm needing to finish these up and I'm at a stand still.



That is beautiful work!  I want to wear the skirt!  I think tigger would be fine!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Just finished my MAW Big give for Nicoledisneyfan.
Leighanna is just about the same size, so she was able to model it for you all.

















I thought I would copy,( or is that case?) Heather and do some Paint shop frames!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

GoofyG said:


> Ok, I need an opinion. I'm making a gored appliqued skirt and I want to put tigger on the top. The problem is that the tigger in the size I put on the skirt seems to be too small. In this picture is the large tigger with the small guys on the skirt. Does it look too big? I'm needing to finish these up and I'm at a stand still.


I like it just the way it is.


PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just finished my MAW Big give for Nicoledisneyfan.
> Leighanna is just about the same size, so she was able to model it for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would copy,( or is that case?) Heather and do some Paint shop frames!


Very pretty dress.


----------



## spongemommie05

eeyore3847 said:


> ok, just finished my Hello Kitty set.. ok the outfit can be worn a couple of ways.. it is a 4 piece with a apron, dress, appliqued jeans and shirt. I was busy this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


very cute and i love that you can wear it different ways 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Happy Birthday Jacob!
> Happy 20th Anniversary Teresa and Brian!
> Happy Anniversary Heather and Henry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are these books about?  I need something new to read.  Who writes them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are in the Twilight saga  by stephenie meyer they are about Vampires.... But are ohhhhh so good.........
> 
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, T I can't see your ticker, lol!
> 
> Well I sewed and sewed and messed up and ripped seams and sewed some more but I finished Jacob's birthday shirt. It just fits him so I guess I should have went up a size even though he measured smaller.
> 
> First, here is his first day of school outfit. He picked out the fabric for the shorts and we found the t to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the wrong size buttons  so I convinced him that the open shirt look was cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine that he's thinking, "Hey Arminda, what's up?"
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won't lose him in a crowd, lol. I don't know if I was hurrying too much or what but I had a lot of trouble with this pattern. It is also pretty heavy with it being lined. I should have picked a thinner fabric for the lining but I wanted to stick to 100% cotton since the dragon fabric was cotton. It was a learning experience!
> 
> 
> 
> i love it . he is growing up handsome as ever . kinda reminds me of kj's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike .  i did also have a hard time with the fabric that is why there is black as the lining and sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> SallyfromDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Kirsta's outfit to have breakfast with Lilo. It's hard to tell, but I used a skort and made "leaves" to go over it. The top is a red halter, and I made the back shirred. This was my first experince with shirring. Thanks to everyone here, I never would have thought to do this. I did an iron on for the front. I got some Leaf type leis, that I am going to get around to putting on elastic so you can have the bracelets and anklets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love the lilo how cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## spongemommie05

SallyfromDE said:


> I made this shirt for Luishen. I think it looks a little girly. Maybe he will wear it when we go into the village? Anyway, I got the idea when I saw some madras shorts that were patched. I put snaps on the front instead of buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an old picture, I added a row to the bottom. And I still have to find something for the Bib of the overalls.


i love that how clever .




SallyfromDE said:


> I made this shirt for Luishen. I think it looks a little girly. Maybe he will wear it when we go into the village? Anyway, I got the idea when I saw some madras shorts that were patched. I put snaps on the front instead of buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an old picture, I added a row to the bottom. And I still have to find something for the Bib of the overalls.


i love that how clever 



GoofyG said:


> Ok, I need an opinion.  I'm making a gored appliqued skirt and I want to put tigger on the top.  The problem is that the tigger in the size I put on the skirt seems to be too small.  In this picture is the large tigger with the small guys on the skirt.  Does it look too big?  I'm needing to finish these up and I'm at a stand still.


I think it is perfect I am excited to see it all finished....




PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just finished my MAW Big give for Nicoledisneyfan.
> Leighanna is just about the same size, so she was able to model it for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would copy,( or is that case?) Heather and do some Paint shop frames!


that is beautiful love the wording on the back


----------



## Twins+2more

Tom, that is amazing.  ANd wow, leaiganna is really growing up fast.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Twins+2more said:


> Tom, that is amazing. ANd wow, leaiganna is really growing up fast.


Thanks!  And please stop reminding me of that!


----------



## princessmom29

Mouse House Mama said:


> I love that Justice League one! (of course they are all gorgeous but that's my favorite!). My kids would love that! Did you use a pattern?





teresajoy said:


> That is so cute!!! It doesn't look too big, it looks perfect!!!
> And, pretty house!
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!
> 
> And, thank you for the update on Linette. I've been very worried about her.
> 
> 
> 1. Now, why didn't I think to ask Corey??
> 3. AWw you are such a sweetie!
> 9.   Poor Dad!
> 
> 
> Oh T! OUCH!!!! I hope Aunt Flo stays away for a few days for yah!
> 
> Where did you get that fabric???!!!??!! Our brother David would love it if I made the girls something out of that!
> 
> It is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Someday you will have Grandkids and Grand neices and nephews to buy for!  I cry looking at those ads too!
> 
> 
> Mind if I join in?



The fabric came from Hancock, but i haven't seen it since I bought it about 3 weeks ago. The pattern is carla c sinply sweet(what else would I use right??)


----------



## jessica52877

Happy Anniversaries to all! Hope you have a great day Teresa and Heather!

Happy Birthday Jacob! Both him and Megan are looking much older along with Leighanna and Tessa!!

I am loving all the new stuff and especially the MAW outfits! Tom, gorgeous! Halloween mickey, spectacular!!

Love the new hello kitty, lilo and everything else. I have missed a few pages here and there but tried to atleast skim.


----------



## minnie2

GoofyG said:


> Ok, I need an opinion.  I'm making a gored appliqued skirt and I want to put tigger on the top.  The problem is that the tigger in the size I put on the skirt seems to be too small.  In this picture is the large tigger with the small guys on the skirt.  Does it look too big?  I'm needing to finish these up and I'm at a stand still.


I think the sizing in perfect!  What colors are you putting with it?  Pooh's face is so cute in it!  You nailed eeyore's eyes!  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just finished my MAW Big give for Nicoledisneyfan.
> Leighanna is just about the same size, so she was able to model it for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would copy,( or is that case?) Heather and do some Paint shop frames!


Tom it is stunning!  You dd is so beautiful!


----------



## CampbellScot

HeatherSue said:


> Thanks for saying that!
> 
> 
> Thinking of you getting sniffly made me get a little sniffly, too.   I was looking through the Babies R Us ad today and got myself all teary thinking that I'll never need to buy that stuff again.





jham said:


> Thinking of you and Miss Cammie getting all sniffly and looking at that picture of Tessa again made me get sniffly too.  Of course I just looked at GoofyDoo's "we're home" pictures on her PTR so I was already sniffly to start with.  I'm pitiful.



   
We are all just sniffly all OVER the place...I SWEAR I know some parents who throw a big party when kindergarten starts! 




teresajoy said:


> And, thank you for the update on Linette. I've been very worried about her.



ME TOO!!! She is very missed on the board and her Disboutique posse is thinking of her and hoping she is feeling up and at em soon!
   



SallyfromDE said:


> Here is Kirsta's outfit to have breakfast with Lilo. It's hard to tell, but I used a skort and made "leaves" to go over it. The top is a red halter, and I made the back shirred. This was my first experince with shirring. Thanks to everyone here, I never would have thought to do this. I did an iron on for the front. I got some Leaf type leis, that I am going to get around to putting on elastic so you can have the bracelets and anklets.



ADORABLE!!! She looks just like Lilo!!! 



Stephres said:


> Hey, T I can't see your ticker, lol!
> 
> Well I sewed and sewed and messed up and ripped seams and sewed some more but I finished Jacob's birthday shirt. It just fits him so I guess I should have went up a size even though he measured smaller.
> 
> First, here is his first day of school outfit. He picked out the fabric for the shorts and we found the t to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the wrong size buttons  so I convinced him that the open shirt look was cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won't lose him in a crowd, lol. I don't know if I was hurrying too much or what but I had a lot of trouble with this pattern. It is also pretty heavy with it being lined. I should have picked a thinner fabric for the lining but I wanted to stick to 100% cotton since the dragon fabric was cotton. It was a learning experience!



Everything turned out GREAT!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACOB!!!!!   

The dragon shirt looks really good in that style! He looks tough! 



GoofyG said:


> Ok, I need an opinion.  I'm making a gored appliqued skirt and I want to put tigger on the top.  The problem is that the tigger in the size I put on the skirt seems to be too small.  In this picture is the large tigger with the small guys on the skirt.  Does it look too big?  I'm needing to finish these up and I'm at a stand still.



Ummm WOW! Amazing appliques!! I think Tigger looks perfect!! Can't wait to see the finished product!!! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just finished my MAW Big give for Nicoledisneyfan.
> Leighanna is just about the same size, so she was able to model it for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would copy,( or is that case?) Heather and do some Paint shop frames!



The dress is STUNNING...really Tom, it's so beautiful!!!

Gosh, Leighanna just turned three right...? Or is she four?  

She is a beautiful little lady!!!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

CampbellScot said:


> The dress is STUNNING...really Tom, it's so beautiful!!!
> 
> Gosh, Leighanna just turned three right...? Or is she four?
> 
> She is a beautiful little lady!!!


Thank you Miss Cammie!  In my heart she will always be my little baby.  And yes.... she has to be four... tops!  At least the last time I looked!


----------



## minnie2

I keep forgetting to post HAPPY BDAY Jacob!


----------



## jham

GoofyG said:


> Ok, I need an opinion.  I'm making a gored appliqued skirt and I want to put tigger on the top.  The problem is that the tigger in the size I put on the skirt seems to be too small.  In this picture is the large tigger with the small guys on the skirt.  Does it look too big?  I'm needing to finish these up and I'm at a stand still.



All I can say is...SEND THIS TO ME!!!...I think Tigger looks great.  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just finished my MAW Big give for Nicoledisneyfan.
> Leighanna is just about the same size, so she was able to model it for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would copy,( or is that case?) Heather and do some Paint shop frames!



All I can say is SEND THIS TO ME!!   I LOVE it and Leighanna's eyes look so blue!


----------



## TravelinGal

OK - I did my trial paint.  I'm not sure what is bothering me about it, but something just isn't right...  Anyone??  (honest opinions, please!!)






Any further suggestions or tips before I try to get into the birthday outfit?


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

jham said:


> A
> Happy Birthday Jacob!!!
> Happy Anniversary Teresa and Brian!!!
> Happy Anniversary Heather and Henry!!!



Happy Birthday, Jacob!
Happy Anniversary, Teresa and Brian!
Happy Anniversary, Heather and Henry!



Natalie_89 said:


>



He's adorable!!



Stephres said:


> Cute! It looks like she really like her AG doll. Maybe she and Aurora can be friends. Happy belated birthday!



Thanks..she loves that doll!  I felt like a bad mommy this afternoon...she wanted to take her doll (all dressed in her dance costume) to her dance class with her, but I told her to leave it in the car...when we walked into the building, there was another little girl with her AG doll, all dressed in her dance costume.  I guess I will let her bring it next week...



mommyof2princesses said:


> No, they are all like that!  I think they are realizing how to push our buttons!





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> They all have it!!!!  I didn't think that started til they were teenagers...boy was I wrong



So sorry that your 5 yo is just like that but I sure am glad that I am not the only one..I was starting to wonder what I am doing wrong...and starting to question my parenting abilities!



Stephres said:


>



Love the fabric and the shirt!



SallyfromDE said:


>



Love the Lilo outfit!! Just perfect for breakfast with Lilo.  



SallyfromDE said:


> I made this shirt for Luishen. I think it looks a little girly. Maybe he will wear it when we go into the village? Anyway, I got the idea when I saw some madras shorts that were patched. I put snaps on the front instead of buttons.



I love it!!  That looks like it took a long time to make.  My ds would have no problem wearing that shirt..but then again he is 3, and he just asked me to make him a dress today...what have I done to that boy???  He always asked to try on my dd's dress when I get her to try them on.



GoofyG said:


>



I think it looks fine just the way it is! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k142/PrincessLeighsDaddy/MAW[/QUOTE]
> 
> That is gorgeous!!  She is going to get so much attention in that outfit.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

jham said:


> All I can say is SEND THIS TO ME!!   I LOVE it and Leighanna's eyes look so blue!


Thanks! Her eyes did photograph very *Blue* today!
But.... Ariel is sportin' some mighty Blue eyes too!  
Funny thing is the background of the prints on the dress are blue, but they didn't photograph very well. 





Yes! I should be weedin' out the landscaping, but I'm too darned busy sewing! LOL! That's my excuse and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

TravelinGal said:


> OK - I did my trial paint. I'm not sure what is bothering me about it, but something just isn't right... Anyone?? (honest opinions, please!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any further suggestions or tips before I try to get into the birthday outfit?


I think this looks so great and clean.  Wish I was as talented in the painting department!


----------



## lovesdumbo

eeyore3847 said:


> ok, just finished my Hello Kitty set.. ok the outfit can be worn a couple of ways.. it is a 4 piece with a apron, dress, appliqued jeans and shirt. I was busy this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


So cute!



Stephres said:


> Well I sewed and sewed and messed up and ripped seams and sewed some more but I finished Jacob's birthday shirt. It just fits him so I guess I should have went up a size even though he measured smaller.
> 
> First, here is his first day of school outfit. He picked out the fabric for the shorts and we found the t to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the wrong size buttons  so I convinced him that the open shirt look was cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine that he's thinking, "Hey Arminda, what's up?"
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won't lose him in a crowd, lol. I don't know if I was hurrying too much or what but I had a lot of trouble with this pattern. It is also pretty heavy with it being lined. I should have picked a thinner fabric for the lining but I wanted to stick to 100% cotton since the dragon fabric was cotton. It was a learning experience!


Those look great!!!!  Love the dragon shirt!  



SallyfromDE said:


> Here is Kirsta's outfit to have breakfast with Lilo. It's hard to tell, but I used a skort and made "leaves" to go over it. The top is a red halter, and I made the back shirred. This was my first experince with shirring. Thanks to everyone here, I never would have thought to do this. I did an iron on for the front. I got some Leaf type leis, that I am going to get around to putting on elastic so you can have the bracelets and anklets.


Very cute Lilo outfit!



SallyfromDE said:


> I made this shirt for Luishen. I think it looks a little girly. Maybe he will wear it when we go into the village? Anyway, I got the idea when I saw some madras shorts that were patched. I put snaps on the front instead of buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an old picture, I added a row to the bottom. And I still have to find something for the Bib of the overalls.


Luishen's shirt is awesome!  Not too girly.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I also thought that the shirt was a little heavy fully lined. I made one that wasn't lined. I liked it better that way.


Did you just hem the bottom and sleeves?  Did you make the front/back longer so you'd have more to hem?



GoofyG said:


> Ok, I need an opinion.  I'm making a gored appliqued skirt and I want to put tigger on the top.  The problem is that the tigger in the size I put on the skirt seems to be too small.  In this picture is the large tigger with the small guys on the skirt.  Does it look too big?  I'm needing to finish these up and I'm at a stand still.


Those are great!  I think Tigger looks like the perfect size for the top.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just finished my MAW Big give for Nicoledisneyfan.
> Leighanna is just about the same size, so she was able to model it for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would copy,( or is that case?) Heather and do some Paint shop frames!


That looks awesome!!!!!!  And wonderful photos too!  Leighanna is a beautiful model.



TravelinGal said:


> OK - I did my trial paint.  I'm not sure what is bothering me about it, but something just isn't right...  Anyone??  (honest opinions, please!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any further suggestions or tips before I try to get into the birthday outfit?


It looks wonderful!  I could never do that.


----------



## t-beri

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just finished my MAW Big give for Nicoledisneyfan.
> Leighanna is just about the same size, so she was able to model it for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would copy,( or is that case?) Heather and do some Paint shop frames!



WOW!!!  This is such a fabulous outfit!!!  How lucky the recipient of this outfit is!!! I can't wait to see it in a TR!!!!



TravelinGal said:


> OK - I did my trial paint.  I'm not sure what is bothering me about it, but something just isn't right...  Anyone??  (honest opinions, please!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any further suggestions or tips before I try to get into the birthday outfit?



This is great!!  I could never do that.  I think it is just perfect the way it is.  

...t.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

lovesdumbo said:


> Did you just hem the bottom and sleeves? Did you make the front/back longer so you'd have more to hem?


I just hemmed it like I was making a regular shirt. On the sleeves I did not add any extra because I thought they were long enough already. I did add a little extra to the bottom so I could hem it. Because of the way the collar and the placket are made you don't have to do anything extra there as far as finishing the seams. It turned out great. I unfortunately did not take a picture of that and it was for someone else's child.


----------



## glorib

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just finished my MAW Big give for Nicoledisneyfan.
> Leighanna is just about the same size, so she was able to model it for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would copy,( or is that case?) Heather and do some Paint shop frames!



Holy Moly!  Just Gorgeous!


----------



## twob4him

*Steph* - Jacob looks great in his new shirts!  

*Goofyg *- Did you make all of those appliques??? Amazing! I can't wait to see the finished outfit. I think the sizes are perfect!


*Tom *- Absolutely amazing...even my DH said Wow and he usually just rolls his eyes at me over here Dissin  She will Love It  


*Travelin Gal *- I think its just perfect...it looks like a professional sticker!  You are sooo talented to be able to paint that!


My next goal is to try some more pieced appliques. I think I need fabric of all different colors. I also want to try a small quilt. I also want to sew something for a Big Give. I also need to finish the DD's back to school dress. And some shorts to go with it. I am thinkin aloud here


----------



## revrob

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just finished my MAW Big give for Nicoledisneyfan.
> Leighanna is just about the same size, so she was able to model it for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would copy,( or is that case?) Heather and do some Paint shop frames!



LOVE it!  It's GREAT!




TravelinGal said:


> OK - I did my trial paint.  I'm not sure what is bothering me about it, but something just isn't right...  Anyone??  (honest opinions, please!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any further suggestions or tips before I try to get into the birthday outfit?



I think it turned out fabulous!  I can't believe you painted it!  Great job!


----------



## karebear1

I just have to pop in and say...


OMG YOU PEOPLE!!!!!   I can't believe all the new stuff in the last week since I last posted. I AM SOOOOOO IMPRESSED!

I've missed you all- are we still posting randomness?? If so- maybe we can continue our little trip??

I've been busy with apointments, trips and more books from my cricut. When I'm done, I'll post pics !

ANYWAY...... GREAT WORK all of you! Missed you lots!

Oh..... and  Happy B-day, Annicersary and anything else to everyone I missed !


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Happy Anniversary to everyone celebrating!  It is an incredible accomplishement in todays time when it is so common to be married for about 20 seconds!!! 




eeyore3847 said:


> ok, just finished my Hello Kitty set.. ok the outfit can be worn a couple of ways.. it is a 4 piece with a apron, dress, appliqued jeans and shirt. I was busy this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



This is my favorite set you ahve ever done!!!  It is just perfect!!!



SallyfromDE said:


> I made this shirt for Luishen. I think it looks a little girly. Maybe he will wear it when we go into the village? Anyway, I got the idea when I saw some madras shorts that were patched. I put snaps on the front instead of buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an old picture, I added a row to the bottom. And I still have to find something for the Bib of the overalls.



I love this patchwork idea!  I was thinking it of doing it for a twirl skirt.  Would you be okay with that???


----------



## kimmylaj

GoofyG said:


> Ok, I need an opinion.  I'm making a gored appliqued skirt and I want to put tigger on the top.  The problem is that the tigger in the size I put on the skirt seems to be too small.  In this picture is the large tigger with the small guys on the skirt.  Does it look too big?  I'm needing to finish these up and I'm at a stand still.



i think it is perfect


----------



## ncmomof2

eeyore3847 said:


> !



All I can say is wow!  You have me thinking about a halloween outfit now!  Your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## CampbellScot

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thank you Miss Cammie!  In my heart she will always be my little baby.  And yes.... she has to be four... tops!  At least the last time I looked!



I always tell my step daughter to STOP growing immediately...she keeps saying no...and borrowing my shoes!  



TravelinGal said:


> OK - I did my trial paint.  I'm not sure what is bothering me about it, but something just isn't right...  Anyone??  (honest opinions, please!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any further suggestions or tips before I try to get into the birthday outfit?



ummmm honestly...maybe its...well...I don't know...perhaps it's PERFECT!

This is FABULOUSLY done!!! I am extremely jealous! I'm GREEN with it!


----------



## kstgelais4

Stephres said:


> Hey, T I can't see your ticker, lol!
> 
> Well I sewed and sewed and messed up and ripped seams and sewed some more but I finished Jacob's birthday shirt. It just fits him so I guess I should have went up a size even though he measured smaller.
> 
> First, here is his first day of school outfit. He picked out the fabric for the shorts and we found the t to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the wrong size buttons  so I convinced him that the open shirt look was cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine that he's thinking, "Hey Arminda, what's up?"
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won't lose him in a crowd, lol. I don't know if I was hurrying too much or what but I had a lot of trouble with this pattern. It is also pretty heavy with it being lined. I should have picked a thinner fabric for the lining but I wanted to stick to 100% cotton since the dragon fabric was cotton. It was a learning experience!


I love 'em both! He looks so chill!



SallyfromDE said:


> Here is Kirsta's outfit to have breakfast with Lilo. It's hard to tell, but I used a skort and made "leaves" to go over it. The top is a red halter, and I made the back shirred. This was my first experince with shirring. Thanks to everyone here, I never would have thought to do this. I did an iron on for the front. I got some Leaf type leis, that I am going to get around to putting on elastic so you can have the bracelets and anklets.


SO creative! It looks great!


GoofyG said:


> Ok, I need an opinion.  I'm making a gored appliqued skirt and I want to put tigger on the top.  The problem is that the tigger in the size I put on the skirt seems to be too small.  In this picture is the large tigger with the small guys on the skirt.  Does it look too big?  I'm needing to finish these up and I'm at a stand still.


I think it looks great as it is.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just finished my MAW Big give for Nicoledisneyfan.
> Leighanna is just about the same size, so she was able to model it for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would copy,( or is that case?) Heather and do some Paint shop frames!


It's absolutely perfect as usual! Do you like this pattern a lot. I keep considering buying it, but I am not totally convinced yet.


----------



## TravelinGal

Gosh, thanks everyone.   I didn't think it was that great, but I _am_ my own worst critic...  I guess I'll go for it and try the birthday coveralls.  Hopefully they'll look as good!  I can only imagine how long they are going to take me.  That little 3" Mickey took me close to 2 hours.  I'm way anal...  I had no clue it was that long until I realized DS had watched 4 shows on PBS...  LOL

I hit a mini gold mine today at the kid2kid store (used stuff).  I don't usually shop there because it's absurd to pay almost as much for used stuff as new, but nobody has shortalls this time of year.  Anway... Only found one pair of shortalls in the 3T section - and it was a Mickey pair from the Disney store!!  For $2.99!!!!!!  Then on the clearance rack I found a plain denim pair of shortalls (for the birthday outfit) for a buck - and that rack was buy one get one free so I grabbed a stripped pair too.  Not sure what I'll do with the striped ones, but for free, I figured I'll make something work.  Maybe transfers since they'd stand out a little better...

I always feel bad saying I like an outfit I see because then I'm afraid I'll have missed something and hurt someones feelings.    So, here are a couple of comments of things that stuck in my mind from earlier...  Love everything, of course though!

GoofyG - The Pooh/Tigger outfit looks like it will be adorable!  Can't wait to see it finished.  

eeyore3847 - The halloween outfit is too fun!  Love how it has interchangeable pieces!

OK I forgot names...

The pink outfit for the Big Give is really cute!  
WHAT IS THE BIG GIVE?

Lilo looks like she's ready to hula her way to a fun breakfast!

Handsome (not so little) man modeling the sharp dragon shirt!  (They grow up way too fast!)

OK - sorry I don't remember other stuff right now, but I know I sure enjoy seeing all the cool outfits etc.


----------



## charlinn

All of your creations looks so great!  You are all so talented!! 

Hello...I made this dress for one of my DD's friends...her and her family are going to DL in October!  I thought I'd share!!  I can't remember if I posted this one already.

I made my DD(4) a Snow White outfit for DL in December and a Pooh outfit...I'll take pics and post them soon.


----------



## twob4him

karebear1 said:


> I just have to pop in and say...
> 
> 
> OMG YOU PEOPLE!!!!!   I can't believe all the new stuff in the last week since I last posted. I AM SOOOOOO IMPRESSED!
> 
> I've missed you all- are we still posting randomness?? If so- maybe we can continue our little trip??
> 
> I've been busy with apointments, trips and more books from my cricut. When I'm done, I'll post pics !
> 
> ANYWAY...... GREAT WORK all of you! Missed you lots!
> 
> Oh..... and  Happy B-day, Annicersary and anything else to everyone I missed !



*Karen!!!!! * I can't wait to see what you have been up to!! I bet its great!!!!  Hope you are feeling well!


----------



## charlinn

And here they are...she had so much fun...she thinks she a model!!  It's so cute!!   

I didn't use a pattern for any of these..only because I am "pattern challenged"...HAHA!!  I just got all the material for a Cinderella Dress...so we shall see!!  I'll post it when I am done...and thank you all for being such an inspiration!!  I will have to change my DD(4) 3 times a day, in order for her to where them all in DL in December!!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

WOW - the outfits coming out are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Speaking of kids growing up, have any of you heard the song by Steven Curtis Chapman called Cinderella? Its AMAZING!!! He wrote it bout his little girls who were  dressing up as princesses when he was busy wanting to do something else (like we all are) but then taking the time with them before they are all grown up. Well, I dont know if you heard the story, but one of his little girls was killed a few months ago - now this song really brings tears to my eyes- they were on Good Morning America this morning (he and his wife and older kids) and will be on Larry King tomorrow....you can google or youtube the song to hear it - its beautiful!! 
Wendy


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> WOW - the outfits coming out are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Speaking of kids growing up, have any of you heard the song by Steven Curtis Chapman called Cinderella? Its AMAZING!!! He wrote it bout his little girls who were dressing up as princesses when he was busy wanting to do something else (like we all are) but then taking the time with them before they are all grown up. Well, I dont know if you heard the story, but one of his little girls was killed a few months ago - now this song really brings tears to my eyes- they were on Good Morning America this morning (he and his wife and older kids) and will be on Larry King tomorrow....you can google or youtube the song to hear it - its beautiful!!
> Wendy


Beautiful song!
Reminds me of another of my favorite songs Butterflykisses from Bob Carlisle.
Good thing you can't see me. Not a good looking crying man here!


----------



## CastleCreations

Hello! I have a quick question..I bought the Vida pattern, and sadly it isn't here yet... and I have a project that I want to start and a day off of work. Do you "Vida users" think it would be terribly hard to modify an existing jumper pattern to resemble the "pieced" look of the Vida?


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

CastleCreations said:


> Hello! I have a quick question..I bought the Vida pattern, and sadly it isn't here yet... and I have a project that I want to start and a day off of work. Do you "Vida users" think it would be terribly hard to modify an existing jumper pattern to resemble the "pieced" look of the Vida?


I know that Steph kind of made up her own and it turned out really cute.

The vida pattern isn't difficult, but there are a few pieces to it.  The side pieces are cut on the bias to make them flare out.  That would be the only thing that you might want to consider.
HTH!


----------



## GoofyG

My mom does the sewing, NaeNae.   I'm really great at coming up with the ideas, but have no clue about sewing.  I don' t have the patience or the time to learn.  Though it looks like my DD4 is willing to learn, she is over my mom's shoulder and has already asked for a sewing machine.   My poor mom, I keep coming up with more ideas, but it's not all for Disney!  She is suppose to have the dresses done tonight.  I can't wait to see them too, I'll have to get pics of my girls wearing them.  Still have to get the back to school outfit done, it starts next thursday.  Pre-k, I can't believe it.  I don't know what I'm going to do everyday from 8:30-3.  Oh Yeah!  I still have 2 more kids to deal with.  So much for the dream of relaxing.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Stephres said:


> Hey, T I can't see your ticker, lol!
> 
> Well I sewed and sewed and messed up and ripped seams and sewed some more but I finished Jacob's birthday shirt. It just fits him so I guess I should have went up a size even though he measured smaller.
> 
> First, here is his first day of school outfit. He picked out the fabric for the shorts and we found the t to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the wrong size buttons  so I convinced him that the open shirt look was cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine that he's thinking, "Hey Arminda, what's up?"
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won't lose him in a crowd, lol. I don't know if I was hurrying too much or what but I had a lot of trouble with this pattern. It is also pretty heavy with it being lined. I should have picked a thinner fabric for the lining but I wanted to stick to 100% cotton since the dragon fabric was cotton. It was a learning experience!


He looks very handsome!! Great job on the shirt and shorts!!


SallyfromDE said:


> Here is Kirsta's outfit to have breakfast with Lilo. It's hard to tell, but I used a skort and made "leaves" to go over it. The top is a red halter, and I made the back shirred. This was my first experince with shirring. Thanks to everyone here, I never would have thought to do this. I did an iron on for the front. I got some Leaf type leis, that I am going to get around to putting on elastic so you can have the bracelets and anklets.


So cute!! I love the Cuffs!  


SallyfromDE said:


> I made this shirt for Luishen. I think it looks a little girly. Maybe he will wear it when we go into the village? Anyway, I got the idea when I saw some madras shorts that were patched. I put snaps on the front instead of buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an old picture, I added a row to the bottom. And I still have to find something for the Bib of the overalls.


Both of them are awesome!! 


GoofyG said:


> Ok, I need an opinion.  I'm making a gored appliqued skirt and I want to put tigger on the top.  The problem is that the tigger in the size I put on the skirt seems to be too small.  In this picture is the large tigger with the small guys on the skirt.  Does it look too big?  I'm needing to finish these up and I'm at a stand still.


I agree with everyone It looks Great!! 


PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just finished my MAW Big give for Nicoledisneyfan.
> Leighanna is just about the same size, so she was able to model it for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would copy,( or is that case?) Heather and do some Paint shop frames!


So cute Tom!! I think Sasha is going to love it!!


TravelinGal said:


> OK - I did my trial paint.  I'm not sure what is bothering me about it, but something just isn't right...  Anyone??  (honest opinions, please!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any further suggestions or tips before I try to get into the birthday outfit?


That's really great!!


charlinn said:


> And here they are...she had so much fun...she thinks she a model!!  It's so cute!!
> 
> I didn't use a pattern for any of these..only because I am "pattern challenged"...HAHA!!  I just got all the material for a Cinderella Dress...so we shall see!!  I'll post it when I am done...and thank you all for being such an inspiration!!  I will have to change my DD(4) 3 times a day, in order for her to where them all in DL in December!!


She is ADORABLE!!! She looks like she loves modeling her outfits!! And you did it with out a pattern!?!?!?


----------



## jessica52877

TravelinGal said:


> OK - I did my trial paint.  I'm not sure what is bothering me about it, but something just isn't right...  Anyone??  (honest opinions, please!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any further suggestions or tips before I try to get into the birthday outfit?



I think it looks really great! I think you are your worst critic. I know I am! I really can't wait to see the overalls and remember how anal you were with your mickey swirl shirts.

The big give is where we make items for make a wish families going to disney. If you click one of the banners in our names it will take you to where they are at and where we sign up. We make 3 outfits per child, crayon roll ups, autograph books, passports and pixie dusts (which anyone sends whatever they want, postcards, stickers, etc). I am sure I am forgetting something!


----------



## Natalie_89

anyone know any websites i can buy disney appliques ive looked on ebay and theres not much on there??


----------



## Stephres

SallyfromDE said:


>



Wow! So cute and original! You did a great job implementing Kirsta's ideas!  



SallyfromDE said:


>



Cute! I don't think it looks girly. They will look so cute together.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Those both look so macho!!  I was gonna put cute.
> 
> I also thought that the shirt was a little heavy fully lined. I made one that wasn't lined. I liked it better that way.



Thanks! Maybe I will try that next time. The collar and placket weren't too heavy when you didn't line the shirt? Thanks for the idea.



minnie2 said:


> They both came out great!   Did you make the shirt longer?  I could have sworn some one mentioned they wished the pattern sizes were longer?  I just bought this pattern but I haven't started it yet so I was wondering.



I did. His chest measured the 5/6 size (yes, he's nine) so I lengthened the pattern by two inches. Both of my kids have long torsos, so I tend to lengthen every top I do for them.



GoofyG said:


>



I think they all look great together. You do all that with an embroidery machine? Or your mom does? My mom has one and I really need to get her to try that: it really is cute!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Great job!  Seriously, is he getting taller by the day????



Yes!  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>



Oh my! That is just gorgeous! And Leighanna looks beautiful too.



spongemommie05 said:


> i love it . he is growing up handsome as ever . kinda reminds me of kj's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike .  i did also have a hard time with the fabric that is why there is black as the lining and sleeves.



Once I got the shirt together, I thought someone here had made one! I was thinking one of Jeanne's boys though. I like the contrasting sleeves: very cool!



jessica52877 said:


> Happy Birthday Jacob! Both him and Megan are looking much older along with Leighanna and Tessa!!



You should talk! I will always remember Dallas as the little boy on carousel. Why do they insist on growing up?



CampbellScot said:


> Everything turned out GREAT!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACOB!!!!!
> 
> The dragon shirt looks really good in that style! He looks tough!



Thanks! He looks tough?  Wait until I tell him!



minnie2 said:


> I keep forgetting to post HAPPY BDAY Jacob!



Thank you!



TravelinGal said:


>



Wow, it looks perfect to me!  Great job!



lovesdumbo said:


> Those look great!!!!  Love the dragon shirt!



Thanks!



kstgelais4 said:


> I love 'em both! He looks so chill!



Wow, he is going to get a big head when he reads all the comments: thanks!



charlinn said:


>



So cute! I love the fur trim and she is a great little model!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I know that Steph kind of made up her own and it turned out really cute.



That's debatable, lol. I just took CarlaC's a-line jumper pattern and made pieces to copy Tom's. It doesn't have the same look as his though, probably due to the flared pieces that were not in mine.



disneymommieof2 said:


> He looks very handsome!! Great job on the shirt and shorts!!



Thank you!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Stephres said:


> Well I sewed and sewed and messed up and ripped seams and sewed some more but I finished Jacob's birthday shirt. It just fits him so I guess I should have went up a size even though he measured smaller.
> 
> First, here is his first day of school outfit. He picked out the fabric for the shorts and we found the t to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the wrong size buttons : so I convinced him that the open shirt look was cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine that he's thinking, "Hey Arminda, what's up?" :
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won't lose him in a crowd, lol. I don't know if I was hurrying too much or what but I had a lot of trouble with this pattern. It is also pretty heavy with it being lined. I should have picked a thinner fabric for the lining but I wanted to stick to 100% cotton since the dragon fabric was cotton. It was a learning experience!



Great job!  Did you use CarlaC's pattern on the shorts?  I really need to buy that pattern.  The shirt is really cool!



SallyfromDE said:


> Here is Kirsta's outfit to have breakfast with Lilo. It's hard to tell, but I used a skort and made "leaves" to go over it. The top is a red halter, and I made the back shirred. This was my first experince with shirring. Thanks to everyone here, I never would have thought to do this. I did an iron on for the front. I got some Leaf type leis, that I am going to get around to putting on elastic so you can have the bracelets and anklets.



Very cute.  Love the leaves on the ankls and wrists.  Really creative!



SallyfromDE said:


> I made this shirt for Luishen. I think it looks a little girly. Maybe he will wear it when we go into the village? Anyway, I got the idea when I saw some madras shorts that were patched. I put snaps on the front instead of buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an old picture, I added a row to the bottom. And I still have to find something for the Bib of the overalls.



Love the patchwork shirt and skirt!  I am working on something simlilar right now and I am glad you posted yours.  With all the different fabric designs I was getting worried it wouldn't look good, but it looks great!  I only have 50 more patches to cut!!!!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just finished my MAW Big give for Nicoledisneyfan.
> Leighanna is just about the same size, so she was able to model it for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would copy,( or is that case?) Heather and do some Paint shop frames!



It is beautiful!  Love all the fabric choices!  I love the whole dress!  And she is growing up....too fast!



TravelinGal said:


> OK - I did my trial paint.  I'm not sure what is bothering me about it, but something just isn't right...  Anyone??  (honest opinions, please!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any further suggestions or tips before I try to get into the birthday outfit?


I love it!  There is nothing wrong with it.  It is perfect!  I wish I could paint like that!  I did have a bf in high school that painted a mickey mouse on my wall.  He did a great job, but yours is way better!



charlinn said:


> And here they are...she had so much fun...she thinks she a model!! It's so cute!!
> 
> I didn't use a pattern for any of these..only because I am "pattern challenged"...HAHA!!  I just got all the material for a Cinderella Dress...so we shall see!!  I'll post it when I am done...and thank you all for being such an inspiration!!  I will have to change my DD(4) 3 times a day, in order for her to where them all in DL in December!!



They are all great!  I love the snow white one.  You did that without a pattern?  I need to learn how to go "patternless!"



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> 
> Speaking of kids growing up, have any of you heard the song by Steven Curtis Chapman called Cinderella? Its AMAZING!!! He wrote it bout his little girls who were  dressing up as princesses when he was busy wanting to do something else (like we all are) but then taking the time with them before they are all grown up. Well, I dont know if you heard the story, but one of his little girls was killed a few months ago - now this song really brings tears to my eyes- they were on Good Morning America this morning (he and his wife and older kids) and will be on Larry King tomorrow....you can google or youtube the song to hear it - its beautiful!!
> Wendy




This song makes me cry along with butterfly kisses.  I didn't realize Curtis Chapman lost one of his little girls.  That is going to make me cry even more everytime I hear it.


----------



## minnie2

karebear1 said:


> I just have to pop in and say...
> 
> 
> OMG YOU PEOPLE!!!!!   I can't believe all the new stuff in the last week since I last posted. I AM SOOOOOO IMPRESSED!
> 
> I've missed you all- are we still posting randomness?? If so- maybe we can continue our little trip??
> 
> I've been busy with apointments, trips and more books from my cricut. When I'm done, I'll post pics !
> 
> ANYWAY...... GREAT WORK all of you! Missed you lots!
> 
> Oh..... and  Happy B-day, Annicersary and anything else to everyone I missed !


Glad to see you!  I hope you are well?!?!?
 I say take us away tour guide!
I thought of you the other day my kids where playing and my dd8 decided she needed a bag to carry her stuff for the play trip they were taking and she pulled out this princess fanny pack I had NO CLUE she had  



charlinn said:


> All of your creations looks so great!  You are all so talented!!
> 
> Hello...I made this dress for one of my DD's friends...her and her family are going to DL in October!  I thought I'd share!!  I can't remember if I posted this one already.
> 
> I made my DD(4) a Snow White outfit for DL in December and a Pooh outfit...I'll take pics and post them soon.


Love the fur!  I need to add fur to something for the fall LOVE IT!  


charlinn said:


> And here they are...she had so much fun...she thinks she a model!!  It's so cute!!
> 
> I didn't use a pattern for any of these..only because I am "pattern challenged"...HAHA!!  I just got all the material for a Cinderella Dress...so we shall see!!  I'll post it when I am done...and thank you all for being such an inspiration!!  I will have to change my DD(4) 3 times a day, in order for her to where them all in DL in December!!


So cute!  You little girl has so much sass! love it!  Love a sassy little girl with spirit!  


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> WOW - the outfits coming out are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Speaking of kids growing up, have any of you heard the song by Steven Curtis Chapman called Cinderella? Its AMAZING!!! He wrote it bout his little girls who were  dressing up as princesses when he was busy wanting to do something else (like we all are) but then taking the time with them before they are all grown up. Well, I dont know if you heard the story, but one of his little girls was killed a few months ago - now this song really brings tears to my eyes- they were on Good Morning America this morning (he and his wife and older kids) and will be on Larry King tomorrow....you can google or youtube the song to hear it - its beautiful!!
> Wendy


That song made me cry from the 1st time I heard it but after the tragic loss of his little girl I can't even listen to it!  They are such a strong family.  That poor son Will he is going to be so scared for life.  I love how the whole family just rallied around him showing so much love to him.   Ok need to stop crying now!  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Beautiful song!
> Reminds me of another of my favorite songs Butterflykisses from Bob Carlisle.
> Good thing you can't see me. Not a good looking crying man here!


 Oh that is a good one too!  Don't Blink by Kenny Chensey gets me too!  These kids have to stop growing!  

 How is your mom?  I thought I remember you saying your mom was sick?



Stephres said:


> I did. His chest measured the 5/6 size (yes, he's nine) so I lengthened the pattern by two inches. Both of my kids have long torsos, so I tend to lengthen every top I do for them.


 I have to remember to do that.  I feel like I am always adding to patterns nothing I like is ever the right size just as it is UGH!  Thanks!  I am itching to make it but I have a few things I really need to get to 1st..


----------



## Clutterbug

I need to go back and check out everything I missed yesterday, but I see that some of you are discussing the Vida pattern.  I've been wanting to buy it, but wondered how it runs for sizing.  

The pattern goes up to an 11 and DD is currently wearing an 8/10 depending on fit.  I don't want to spend the money if it runs small.  IIRC, the chest measurement I found for the 11 was around 31-32 inches which seems like it would be okay.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Clutterbug said:


> I need to go back and check out everything I missed yesterday, but I see that some of you are discussing the Vida pattern.  I've been wanting to buy it, but wondered how it runs for sizing.
> 
> The pattern goes up to an 11 and DD is currently wearing an 8/10 depending on fit.  I don't want to spend the money if it runs small.  IIRC, the chest measurement I found for the 11 was around 31-32 inches which seems like it would be okay.




What is the Vida pattern?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mommyof2princesses said:


> This song makes me cry along with butterfly kisses.  I didn't realize Curtis Chapman lost one of his little girls.  That is going to make me cry even more everytime I hear it.



Ya, his own son accidently killed her.  I didn't know who he is (!) but I remember reading it in People (my guilty pleasure!)


----------



## kjbrown

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> They all have it!!!!  I didn't think that started til they were teenagers...boy was I wrong



I know this was a few pages back, but had to comment!  My four year old is turning 15 on Halloween!  We have entered what I call "Fresh-ville".  She is definitely trying to find her boundaries.   



Natalie_89 said:


> anyone know any websites i can buy disney appliques ive looked on ebay and theres not much on there??



Fully done appliques that you stick on?  I saw some at Joann's just yesterday.


----------



## Natalie_89

kjbrown said:


> I know this was a few pages back, but had to comment!  My four year old is turning 15 on Halloween!  We have entered what I call "Fresh-ville".  She is definitely trying to find her boundaries.
> 
> 
> 
> Fully done appliques that you stick on?  I saw some at Joann's just yesterday.



im not to sure what joanns is...is it a american thing? im lookin for like disney iron or sew on ones if anyone knows where i can get some


----------



## mom2princessizzy

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD animal kingdom outfit today.  It is big but I think it looks cute.



I LOVE everything you have made for her!! Our DD's look about the same size and we are going in Sept too so I am thinking that after she wears an outfit  you can just hand it off to me and then I won't have to go through the trouble of figuring out how to make outfits!!! LOL!  Very cute stuff though! You have inspired me!!


----------



## Natalie_89

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I think this looks so great and clean.  Wish I was as talented in the painting department!



i didnt realise that mickey mouse was painted on i fort it was a tranfer


----------



## Clutterbug

kstgelais4 said:


>



I love the birthday outfit!  I think her hair looks really cute, especially in the headband.




HeatherSue said:


> JACOB!!!!



Ditto - a little late!  Is Jacob turning 9?  If so, he and my DD Megan are very close in age.  She turns 9 on 8/19.




HeatherSue said:


> HAPPY 20TH ANNIVERSARY TERESA AND BRIAN!!!!!



Ditto again - a little late again!  I hope you had a nice day and enjoyed some alone time.  




eeyore3847 said:


> ok, just finished my Hello Kitty set.. ok the outfit can be worn a couple of ways.. it is a 4 piece with a apron, dress, appliqued jeans and shirt. I was busy this weekend!



Cute!  I love the jeans.



Stephres said:


>



He looks so handsome in his new outfits!  I'll have to show Wyatt.  He'll love them.




SallyfromDE said:


>







GoofyG said:


> Ok, I need an opinion.  I'm making a gored appliqued skirt and I want to put tigger on the top.  The problem is that the tigger in the size I put on the skirt seems to be too small.  In this picture is the large tigger with the small guys on the skirt.  Does it look too big?  I'm needing to finish these up and I'm at a stand still.



Those are adorable and I think the size will be perfect.


----------



## Natalie_89

jessica52877 said:


> The big give is where we make items for make a wish families going to disney. If you click one of the banners in our names it will take you to where they are at and where we sign up. We make 3 outfits per child, crayon roll ups, autograph books, passports and pixie dusts (which anyone sends whatever they want, postcards, stickers, etc). I am sure I am forgetting something!



thats such a lovely idea


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Steph-The collar and placket weren't that heavy. It seemed just fine and the little boy that I made it for liked it just fine. It seemed to wear just fine. In fact he wore the shirt for two days straight.


----------



## Stephres

mommyof2princesses said:


> Great job!  Did you use CarlaC's pattern on the shorts?  I really need to buy that pattern.  The shirt is really cool!



I used an old butterick pattern (size 6). I did buy a bundle pack that included her easy fit pants, but I know this pattern fits him so I just use it for shorts and pjs. When he outgrows it I will def. try Carla's: I hear so many good things about it.



Clutterbug said:


> Ditto - a little late!  Is Jacob turning 9?  If so, he and my DD Megan are very close in age.  She turns 9 on 8/19.



Wow, there are a lot of August birthday kids. Yeah, he is nine now. One year away from double digits, as someone told him last night.  

I didn't realize that Megan was that old. For some reason I thought she was closer to my Megan's age.


----------



## Clutterbug

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just finished my MAW Big give for Nicoledisneyfan.
> Leighanna is just about the same size, so she was able to model it for you all.



That's fabulous Tom!  Everytime I see this pattern, I love it even more.  It seems so versatile.




billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> WOW - the outfits coming out are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Speaking of kids growing up, have any of you heard the song by Steven Curtis Chapman called Cinderella? Its AMAZING!!! He wrote it bout his little girls who were  dressing up as princesses when he was busy wanting to do something else (like we all are) but then taking the time with them before they are all grown up. Well, I dont know if you heard the story, but one of his little girls was killed a few months ago - now this song really brings tears to my eyes- they were on Good Morning America this morning (he and his wife and older kids) and will be on Larry King tomorrow....you can google or youtube the song to hear it - its beautiful!!
> Wendy



I had never heard that song, but I found it on youtube and now I'm  right here at my desk at work. Another song along the same lines that always gets me going is You're Gonna Miss This by Trace Adkins.


----------



## ncmomof2

mom2princessizzy said:


> I LOVE everything you have made for her!! Our DD's look about the same size and we are going in Sept too so I am thinking that after she wears an outfit  you can just hand it off to me and then I won't have to go through the trouble of figuring out how to make outfits!!! LOL!  Very cute stuff though! You have inspired me!!



Thanks!  I think you will probably be at WDW first though since we don't get there until the 27th.  Get out your machine and give it a whirl!  I only started making clothes a few weeks ago and this group gave me th inspiration to do it!


----------



## juligrl

It's not the best picture, but...these are the shorts my husband painted for our younger DD for our trip last September.


----------



## mrsmiller

I have been MIA , but finally I am back from the  Spalaughing  THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONCERN AND PM'S THAT I GOT.... 

Before I went to my retreat I finished some of my big give outfits
these are for the girls
tinkerbelle outfit  (the green is better looking than in this picture)
















Belle















two extras that I made for the girls











I only have to finish Brody's shirts I got tank tops for him , but now I am rethinking  it , as I forgot that some boys do not like to wear them (like my son ) so maybe I should get tshirts?

once again thank you all    

Linnette


----------



## sahm1000

ncmomof2 said:


> I finished my DD animal kingdom outfit today.  It is big but I think it looks cute.





I love your animal kingdom outfit!  Very cute!

Our houses look a lot alike from the outside.......and then I see aggiemomof3 on your photobucket account so are you in Texas too?  We are in the Dallas area.  Just wondering!


----------



## jham

mrsmiller said:


> I have been MIA , but finally I am back from the  Spalaughing  THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONCERN AND PM'S THAT I GOT....
> 
> Before I went to my retreat I finished some of my big give outfits
> these are for the girls
> tinkerbelle outfit  (the green is better looking than in this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two extras that I made for the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have to finish Brody's shirts I got tank tops for him , but now I am rethinking  it , as I forgot that some boys do not like to wear them (like my son ) so maybe I should get tshirts?
> 
> once again thank you all
> 
> Linnette




Okay just lurking since I have to run the kids to swimming lessons then get everything packed and out the door.  We are going camping today and DH just told me he wants to leave about 4 hours earlier than I was planning and I haven't even packed and the trailer is not ready.    But I had to respond.
So glad to have you back Linnette!  We missed you!  And thanks for the update from your DH.  I hope you are feeling better.  The girls will LOVE those outfits!  Belle is my favorite, I love it!  And I'm sure whatever you make for Brody will be fine.  It will be hot there so maybe he will be grateful for tank tops.


----------



## Natalie_89

mrsmiller said:


> I only have to finish Brody's shirts I got tank tops for him , but now I am rethinking  it , as I forgot that some boys do not like to wear them (like my son ) so maybe I should get tshirts?
> 
> once again thank you all
> 
> Linnette



lovin everythin especially this


----------



## ncmomof2

sahm1000 said:


> I love your animal kingdom outfit!  Very cute!
> 
> Our houses look a lot alike from the outside.......and then I see aggiemomof3 on your photobucket account so are you in Texas too?  We are in the Dallas area.  Just wondering!



We are in the Fort Worth area.  We moved her from NC about a year and a half ago after living there for almost 10 years.  My hubby and I are both aggies.


----------



## spongemommie05

Some cute , cute stuff posted!!! 
i am i a foul mood this morning  Why can't Men put there dang kids to bed ????? I was out playing Bunco last night  
my kids are all late for school this morning and are cranky as all helk  yelling at each other and not getting dressed...  Argh and to top it off there jobs are not done so i have to do them   .. sorry to vent !! 
i just want to crawl back into bed maybe i will (for a bit ...)


----------



## iheartdisney

Just in case anyone doesn't know...
I looked at the fliers they put in my bag from hancock, and weekend after next is the day to go. Saturady, Aug 16th is the super saturdat sale...
50% off all notions
50% thread
50% off sewing machine needles
50%  off Decorator fabrics
40% batting, foam and fiber
40% off feather boas

PLUS the rest of the weekend, AUG 14-17,
30% off Licensed cotton prints
50% off ribbon by the spool
99 cent buttrick pattern (limit 10) 
20% off the sale price on cotton clearance
50% sew perfect dress trims
50% off classic chinz coordinating prints and solids
30% off Batiste
30% off Chic Boutique

So I'm definately going shopping next weekend! I might have to stop in this weekend, as Simplicity patterns are 5 for $5, but thats it from that flier I found interesting


----------



## the_seamstress

mommyof2princesses said:


> What is the Vida pattern?



*banberryplace
or
fabrichound

Look for FARBENMIX.DE Patterns, 
FLEDGE or STUDIO TANTRUM Patterns *
You'll love them ...
Very EURO! Fresh & Unique!

Some may be in GERMAN, but there are ENGLISH work-along picture instructions & tutorials, available on the above sites, all over the net AND on those pattern sites.
Even a novice could do use them, with a bit of patience.

You have to *add your own seam allowance* & *trace the patterns from the original* (instead of cutting them out of the original) ...
But that's not so bad & allows for alot of creativity 

I use tissue paper or table-liner paper (for like a wedding or banquet, comes on a HUGE roll x 36" wide) on my light table ...
IF I'm going to be using the pattern more than once, or storing it for awhile, I put clear contact pattern on my traced&cut-out version ... make sure your tissue patterns are flat & smooth on a very flat surface, when you install the contact paper = once it sticks, it's stuck! I suggest going slow & smoothing it as you go along. And don't iron them after the contact paper is installed 

Best of Wishes!


----------



## robin09

Ggodness, I am soooo in awe of all of you  The items you create are incredible.  Last year I bought the BROTHER, sewing/embroidery machine from Walmart.. and there it sits on my floor.  I have no idea how to thread it, use it, what to buy.... and then I see all these gorgeous items, and feel I can NEVER EVER do it.  I would love to.... My DD would love to wear all these clothes, I would love to do it.. but HOW?  Is there a Dummy's book for sewing?  Although DD9 I think is getting a little older here, yesterday she informed me she is almost a tween and can start dating soon!  she also has aspergers, ocd and from my viewpoint even though she is extremely bright, she is also of a mindset of a much younger child.  She believes in all things magical.. believes carebears, pokemon and disney are all real.  She believes in the magic, so How can I take that away from her?  I tried the other day to tell her that the cartoons and comic books are not real and she started crying and telling me how they are. .. But I digress, been doing that alot lately... So how does one who doesn't have a clue, learn to do the wonderful things you do?


----------



## t-beri

mrsmiller said:


> I have been MIA , but finally I am back from the  Spalaughing  THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONCERN AND PM'S THAT I GOT....
> 
> Before I went to my retreat I finished some of my big give outfits
> these are for the girls
> tinkerbelle outfit  (the green is better looking than in this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two extras that I made for the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Oh, LINNETTE!!!  We're so glad your home!!!  I do hope you are feeling better.  The outfits are wonderful as usual.  What a great surprise for the girls!! Maybe, since you have the tanks you could pm Denise to see if he would like them before you replace them w/ tees.

Yesterday I stopped at Joann's on my way home to pick up some stabilizer to work on an *gasp* applique.  I found this really cute strawberry shortcake in the remnants.  It was just about 8/10 of a yd. for $1.81 





So I took it home and made THIS





Her it is on Little.





This is what she did when I asked her for a pose 





Here is the modified version





It was just a simple pillowcase top BUT I was impressed.  I did it all start to finish...including setting up my machine and dragging out all of the supplies (ironing board and all) in the time it took DD to watch Toy Story.  I think I am going to scrunch the fabric up and sew it to the ribbon at the ends.  I think it will take it a bit lower on her and also, I am neurotic about symmetry but Little rarely gives me time to make things even, which is why you rarely see her w/ 2 pig tails.   SO it drove me nuts this morning (yes she had JUST woke up-poor puffy eyed thing!) trying to get the ribbons even 

I am also thinking about doing a red and white striped pant gathered just above the knee, a bloomer I guess. and adding a strawberry applique and one of the little fishy on the fabric for her to wear to her dads gig on sat.  It'll be cute.

Since I said I would post pics of my meager stash whenever I got it somewhat organized here are a couple.  Mind you this is in my closet, so forgive my DH's uniforms in the pic!! 










and lastly... THIS is what my ankle has looked like for the past 3 days.





I've been keeping it up and putting ice on it when I can... but eventually the swelling comes back. 

ALSO, I have a nasty little secret.  I have NEVER hemmed my own arm holes.  or any other kind of skinny hem.  My MIL always does it for my cause I am askeered and she does it really fast w/out even ironing!  BUT last night I was forced to do it myself and I am proud to say that they came out quite nicely.  I mean, I wouldn't enter it in a arm hole hem contest but they're even and don't look half bad if I do say so myself, and I DO!  YAY me!!!

I gotta go run lunch to DD at school, I opened up the PB today to find that one of the boys put an EMPTY jar in the pantry 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Thursday so far!!
...t.


----------



## Natalie_89

still wondering if anyone knows any good places to get disney applique..any website you can order from?? the ship to the uk with uk pricing too lol


----------



## t-beri

OK, I resized those AND rotated them  which took a flippin' long time.. But i really have to run, I'll edit that post for you guys when I get back...SORRY!!!

Well, Heather, Lily's pictures are BIGGER this time


----------



## longaberger_lara

Hey, everybody!  Been lurking for a while - my girls started back to school today and I went and signed up for classes yesterday  !  I'll be having my little man's 4th birthday party this weekend and then hope to get back to sewing after that.  I've got to have the dining room clean for his party and that's where I leave my sewing set up most of the time!  All the new things are just gorgeous!  Love the Big Give Ariel, Linnette's Tinkerbell and all of the Halloween goodies!


----------



## iheartdisney

t-beri said:


> So I took it home and made THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I said I would post pics of my meager stash whenever I got it somewhat organized here are a couple.  Mind you this is in my closet, so forgive my DH's uniforms in the pic!!



First off, I need to stop looking in thisd thread when my 5 year old is in the room, becasue all I hear is "I want on of those! And one of those! look at that! Make me one of those!" Keep in mind, I've only made her one dress so far in her life!

And I love your "stash"! I'm in the process of organizing mine from the 3 boxes it is spread throughout from the last move. I've got to divide the actual fabric from the scraps and unfinished projects.


----------



## Twins+2more

mrsmiller said:


> I have been MIA , but finally I am back from the  Spalaughing  THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONCERN AND PM'S THAT I GOT....
> 
> Before I went to my retreat I finished some of my big give outfits
> these are for the girls
> tinkerbelle outfit  (the green is better looking than in this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two extras that I made for the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have to finish Brody's shirts I got tank tops for him , but now I am rethinking  it , as I forgot that some boys do not like to wear them (like my son ) so maybe I should get tshirts?
> 
> once again thank you all
> 
> Linnette




Linnette, 
We were worried about you girl.  Now unless you want a time out don't you leave again without telling someone!....LOL!  Darling outfits.  LOVE THE BELLE


----------



## CampbellScot

mrsmiller said:


> two extras that I made for the girls



So glad you are back!!! All the outfits are FABULOUS!!! The pink and green print is my absolute FAVORITE!!!! 



t-beri said:


> Her it is on Little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly... THIS is what my ankle has looked like for the past 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been keeping it up and putting ice on it when I can... but eventually the swelling comes back.



Darling little top on that darling little girl!!! 

YIKES on the ankle! Are you sure it's not broken? That's pretty nasty swelling...on BOTH sides. It might be time for an X-ray!

hope you are feeling okay soon girlie!!


----------



## cerberus

Here are my first creations. 

These of course were very easy since they were pre-shired....that is my idea of sewing  





My model was not cooperating so here is the pillowcase dress, made with help from my mom  Made this to coordinate with the birthday dress my bought for my 3yo DD for her party at Chef Mickeys


----------



## Natalie_89

cerberus said:


> Here are my first creations.



congratulations those are great...ur girls look adorable


----------



## t-beri

I've been fearing that today.  I can get the swelling down w/ ice and ibuprofen but it comes RIGHT back.  I need to stay off of it but it doesn't seem to really be an option.  I will most certainly be chasing Lily around the park all day saturday at her dad's walkathon gig.   

I am still recovering from the bills of my last injury.   

I hate to go to the doctors and have them say "oh, it's just a twisted ankle..."  

I don't know what to do.  It doesn't hurt terribly but i was squatting down to get those pics of Little and my ankle turned right out from underneath me...boy THAT did hurt!!!

Where is everyone today?
...t.


----------



## billwendy

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Beautiful song!
> Reminds me of another of my favorite songs Butterflykisses from Bob Carlisle.
> Good thing you can't see me. Not a good looking crying man here!



Oh, that song gets me too!!!!! To combo both songs, Steven's oldest daughter Emily had just announced her engagement! What a tough time for this family....



mommyof2princesses said:


> This song makes me cry along with butterfly kisses.  I didn't realize Curtis Chapman lost one of his little girls.  That is going to make me cry even more everytime I hear it.



Yes - little Maria - I think she had just turned 5 years old - she was one of the 3 little girls they adopted from China. She was a cutie! 



minnie2 said:


> That song made me cry from the 1st time I heard it but after the tragic loss of his little girl I can't even listen to it!  They are such a strong family.  That poor son Will he is going to be so scared for life.  I love how the whole family just rallied around him showing so much love to him.   Ok need to stop crying now!
> 
> Oh that is a good one too!  Don't Blink by Kenny Chensey gets me too!  These kids have to stop growing!



I'll have to check out that song when I get home...I feel for Will, what a horrible experience - 



Clutterbug said:


> I had never heard that song, but I found it on youtube and now I'm  right here at my desk at work. Another song along the same lines that always gets me going is You're Gonna Miss This by Trace Adkins.



Did you see the video of the song? With the dancers - oh goodness...We were at night of Joy last year where he premiered that song, and I dont think there was a dry eye in the Magic Kingdom - and to hear him tell the stories of the 3 little girls and bath time, and them dressing up like princesses,,,,   

Wendy


----------



## t-beri

cerberus said:


> Here are my first creations.
> 
> These of course were very easy since they were pre-shired....that is my idea of sewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My model was not cooperating so here is the pillowcase dress, made with help from my mom  Made this to coordinate with the birthday dress my bought for my 3yo DD for her party at Chef Mickeys



That is totally sewing and GOOD JOB!! There's nowhere to go but up now!!!
 I have had that same minnie fabric since the beginning of the summer.  I serged up the seam and then didn't have the right color of ribbon.  then a month later I finally bought some and STILL haven't made time to add the straps...maybe she can wear long sleeves under it in the winter 

The pillowcase dress is darling too!!
...t.


----------



## CampbellScot

t-beri said:


> I've been fearing that today.  I can get the swelling down w/ ice and ibuprofen but it comes RIGHT back.  I need to stay off of it but it doesn't seem to really be an option.  I will most certainly be chasing Lily around the park all day saturday at her dad's walkathon gig.
> 
> I am still recovering from the bills of my last injury.
> 
> I hate to go to the doctors and have them say "oh, it's just a twisted ankle..."
> 
> I don't know what to do.  It doesn't hurt terribly but i was squatting down to get those pics of Little and my ankle turned right out from underneath me...boy THAT did hurt!!!
> 
> Where is everyone today?
> ...t.



At the very LEAST you need a compression bandage...either an ace wrap or the "ankle brace" types. Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation! R.I.C.E!! It's the best formula for treating ankle sprains. Your ankle needs support and stability or it will keep rolling! Sometimes breaks don't hurt at all at first. 

But start with the compression...keep  RICE-ing it!!!

(okay so once upon a time I thought I'd be an Athletic Trainer  I'm not sure what I was thinking there...aside from getting to hang out wiht the mens basketball team...*ahem*...sprained ankles were my specialty! )


----------



## t-beri

Yes mam.   It's just so hard to take care of yourself when you are the mom.  I know I am going to be running after Lily all weekend.  I was really hoping to got to AK on sunday    But I will stop by the Target on my way home to look for a  bandage.  Whatever I did it is hurting my Knee and my hip worse than my ankle, it just looks the worst.  But I twisted it like 2 weeks ago and then twisted it again just a little a few times that week. Then on sunday Lily pee'd her pant on my MIL's tile floor only I didn't know where she'd done it and as I went to get something to clean her up w/ I slipped in a puddle   It was quite comical.  Just like someone slipping on a banana peel.  I knew immediately my back was wrenched, funny thing is I haven't had any trouble w/ my back since that day and then out of nowhere my ankle blows up on Tues.    GO figure.  I might call my primary and see what he thinks, but he's a schmuck so we'll see.

I told B as that we will just chill at the hotel tomorrow night and order pay per view...maybe hit the pool a little and if I'm not feeling better sat he will have to do his thing w/out us and I'll stay at the hotel w/ Little and watch cartoons with my feet up.  

...t.


----------



## Jen117

cerberus said:


>



This is really cute!!!!!  Great job!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> I've been fearing that today.  I can get the swelling down w/ ice and ibuprofen but it comes RIGHT back.  I need to stay off of it but it doesn't seem to really be an option.  I will most certainly be chasing Lily around the park all day saturday at her dad's walkathon gig.
> 
> I am still recovering from the bills of my last injury.
> 
> I hate to go to the doctors and have them say "oh, it's just a twisted ankle..."
> 
> I don't know what to do.  It doesn't hurt terribly but i was squatting down to get those pics of Little and my ankle turned right out from underneath me...boy THAT did hurt!!!
> 
> Where is everyone today?
> ...t.



Your ankle looks exactly like mine.  In fact my boss was just looking at it and said that I really should go to the ER (if you recall...I hurt it back on the 4th of July and it's STILL all swollen like that)  So I'm the bearer of bad news...the swelling on a sprain doesn't go down too quickly at all!!!  Sorry.  

Really cute strawberry shortcake dress on Little btw!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mrsmiller said:


> tinkerbelle outfit  (the green is better looking than in this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette.  I'm so glad that you are okay and that you are back!!!  LOVE the Tinkerbell outfit!!!!



cerberus said:


> My model was not cooperating so here is the pillowcase dress, made with help from my mom  Made this to coordinate with the birthday dress my bought for my 3yo DD for her party at Chef Mickeys



Love it!!!!  How fun to use the yellow


----------



## TravelinGal

More cute stuff to see!  (although I'm getting a photobucket error messages for some of the images)  Y'all really make it hard on a gal who just has a boy.  


OK - I got Mickey done.  I think I'm going to do a cake or something on the back after the front is completely dried.    Not sure if I want to do something on the legs...  thoughts on that?  
Or maybe put a cake on one of the legs and balloons on the back?  OR??






I'm trying to not over analyze it...  I _guess_ I'm happy with it.  If anyone sees something that could be improved (touched up etc) please say something!  Like I said before, I won't take offense.  This is only the second time I've done fabric painting.  (and, no, I don't do any other painting either...)

Jessica - thanks for the information.  I figured it was something to help out kids, but didn't understand what/who it was for.  That is really cool that y'all are doing that!  I'll peek at the site later.  DS is longing for some attention since I've been glued to the table all morning painting that outfit.


----------



## LisaZoe

Natalie_89 said:


> still wondering if anyone knows any good places to get disney applique..any website you can order from?? the ship to the uk with uk pricing too lol



I've seen some of the appliques on quiltshop.com (that is a search engine that checks what's available at hundreds of online fabric shops). I have no idea if the shops ship internationally but that's one place to try.


----------



## Natalie_89

TravelinGal said:


> More cute stuff to see!  (although I'm getting a photobucket error messages for some of the images)  Y'all really make it hard on a gal who just has a boy.
> 
> 
> OK - I got Mickey done.  I think I'm going to do a cake or something on the back after the front is completely dried.    Not sure if I want to do something on the legs...  thoughts on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to not over analyze it...  I _guess_ I'm happy with it.  If anyone sees something that could be improved (touched up etc) please say something!  Like I said before, I won't take offense.  This is only the second time I've done fabric painting.  (and, no, I don't do any other painting either...)
> 
> Jessica - thanks for the information.  I figured it was something to help out kids, but didn't understand what/who it was for.  That is really cool that y'all are doing that!  I'll peek at the site later.  DS is longing for some attention since I've been glued to the table all morning painting that outfit.



i LOVE them        and u painted that??? omg ur very talented


----------



## Natalie_89

LisaZoe said:


> I've seen some of the appliques on quiltshop.com (that is a search engine that checks what's available at hundreds of online fabric shops). I have no idea if the shops ship internationally but that's one place to try.



thank you


----------



## ncmomof2

TravelinGal said:


>



Wow that is awesome!  You are very talented.


----------



## t-beri

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Your ankle looks exactly like mine.  In fact my boss was just looking at it and said that I really should go to the ER (if you recall...I hurt it back on the 4th of July and it's STILL all swollen like that)  So I'm the bearer of bad news...the swelling on a sprain doesn't go down too quickly at all!!!  Sorry.
> 
> Really cute strawberry shortcake dress on Little btw!



Thanks for the compliment!  I have only made Lily one other pillowcase dress and I did it differently so I don't like this way as well (I made this standard way for a MAW Give) but I think a little tweeking and a cute pair of capris or bloomers and it'll be cute enough for our little park outing on sat...If I get to get out of bed I sure hope your ankle starts to heal up !!! I am going to try to take it easy and cross my fingers



TravelinGal said:


> .



WOW!!! That came out even better than the first one!!!  fantastic!!  I am so impressed.  I'm sure the birthday boy will LOVE it!
...t.

Since we are so slow today and I couldn't possibly do work while I'm at work I've been cleaning up my photobucket...boy was it a mess
 

...t.


----------



## LisaZoe

TravelinGal said:


> More cute stuff to see!  (although I'm getting a photobucket error messages for some of the images)  Y'all really make it hard on a gal who just has a boy.
> 
> 
> OK - I got Mickey done.  I think I'm going to do a cake or something on the back after the front is completely dried.    Not sure if I want to do something on the legs...  thoughts on that?
> Or maybe put a cake on one of the legs and balloons on the back?  OR??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to not over analyze it...  I _guess_ I'm happy with it.  If anyone sees something that could be improved (touched up etc) please say something!  Like I said before, I won't take offense.  This is only the second time I've done fabric painting.  (and, no, I don't do any other painting either...)



I think it looks great! You sound like me about wanting to add more.  I think it's fine as it is but adding a cake and maybe a present with  more balloons would be cute and fairy simple additions. Of course you could also add more characters carrying the cake, presents, etc.  One reason I started going bigger with my painting - and then applique - is I found myself looking at the blank space and thinking "whatelse can I add". Going bigger left less blank area.


----------



## karebear1

twob4him said:


> *Karen!!!!! * I can't wait to see what you have been up to!! I bet its great!!!!  Hope you are feeling well!



I'm almost done with the new books- just have to get binder rings and tie ribbons around them. I should be able to post the pics tomorrow!



minnie2 said:


> Glad to see you!  I hope you are well?!?!?
> I say take us away tour guide!
> I thought of you the other day my kids where playing and my dd8 decided she needed a bag to carry her stuff for the play trip they were taking and she pulled out this princess fanny pack I had NO CLUE she had



Your DD has exquisite taste!  You must be so PROUD!!!!!!   

Now... let's see...............  WHAT YOU'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR , especially a few of you that have excellent taste in music!  

We last left off approaching Las Vegas Nevada! We pull up into the hotel and enter the lobby.  OH!!! Beautiful crystal!! And what is all that ringy dingy dingy-ing going on in the back ground??






I won't take you through the check in process for it was long and arduous.... but while we're up in the room, I'll show you the view from the window. WAIT!!! What is that on the billboard?!?!?!?  OMG!! Barry's here!!!





We need to go find him..... Is he here??




NOPE!! Not here!!

Maybe he's here. It's a little early, but maybe he's practicing and wants us to come in and critique his performance before tonight's show.





RATS!! Not there either. Guess we'll just have to wait until tonight for our Barry fix. Ahhhhhhhhhh- why wait?!?! Let's go now!! Get ready for a photo tour of his concert. I'll try to restrain myself from posting too many pics!  

Are you ready for the number 1 contemporary artist of all time????





Here he comes!





OMG! Can you stand it???  Can you hear it? Aaaanddd I'mmmm ready to take a chance again.... sigh...........





How about some 40's, 50's and 60's music?? My gosh this boy needs to eat a little more!





















Into his hits of the 70's and a little COPA..... COPA CABANA,  music and passion were always the fashion at the Copa......









What! WHAT?!?!?!?!  You mean it's over???  Gotta get another ticket- that was a really, really good show!

Seriously- if you have the chance to go see his show in Vegas you should. It was really wonderful and very entertaining. All the seats in the house are great seats. It's a very small venue- seats about 1500 people- that's it. My DD lives in Vegas now. ...... I think I need to gop and visit her there- SOON!!


----------



## mrsmiller

Natalie_89 said:


> anyone know any websites i can buy disney appliques ive looked on ebay and theres not much on there??



I do not if somebody already mention this but you can get them in amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Wonderl...1_58?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1217742900&sr=1-58

use the search and you'll find they  have  a lot to choose from

also try jkm ribbons
http://www.jkmribbon.com/disney.htm


joann.com also have them
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat903852


----------



## Natalie_89

thanks   ill take a look


----------



## Clared

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> WOW - the outfits coming out are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Speaking of kids growing up, have any of you heard the song by Steven Curtis Chapman called Cinderella? Its AMAZING!!! He wrote it bout his little girls who were  dressing up as princesses when he was busy wanting to do something else (like we all are) but then taking the time with them before they are all grown up. Well, I dont know if you heard the story, but one of his little girls was killed a few months ago - now this song really brings tears to my eyes- they were on Good Morning America this morning (he and his wife and older kids) and will be on Larry King tomorrow....you can google or youtube the song to hear it - its beautiful!!
> Wendy



I love Steve Curtis Chapman's songs.  They all have such meaning too them.  I was hoping to catch him at Epcot at Christmas but I thinks he's on after we leave.



Natalie_89 said:


> im not to sure what joanns is...is it a american thing? im lookin for like disney iron or sew on ones if anyone knows where i can get some



Have you tried Hobbycraft over here?  Its the closest we've got to Joann's or Michaels (but a very very poor attempt!!)

Where abouts are you in the UK?


----------



## Natalie_89

Clared said:


> I love Steve Curtis Chapman's songs.  They all have such meaning too them.  I was hoping to catch him at Epcot at Christmas but I thinks he's on after we leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried Hobbycraft over here?  Its the closest we've got to Joann's or Michaels (but a very very poor attempt!!)
> 
> Where abouts are you in the UK?



no i havnt do they have anythin?? i wish people sold the joanns iron ons on ebay so i could buy them i want them all lol shame its not british..im from west sussex in the UK ..small town, horrible people lol


----------



## Natalie_89

mrsmiller said:


> I do not if somebody already mention this but you can get them in amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Wonderl...1_58?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1217742900&sr=1-58
> 
> use the search and you'll find they  have  a lot to choose from
> 
> also try jkm ribbons
> http://www.jkmribbon.com/disney.htm
> 
> 
> joann.com also have them
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat903852



those r great sites...its such a shame that i cant get any of them because im over in the UK i want them all lol


----------



## SallyfromDE

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Just finished my MAW Big give for Nicoledisneyfan.
> Leighanna is just about the same size, so she was able to model it for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



What a nice style! Love this different look. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I love it!!  That looks like it took a long time to make.  My ds would have no problem wearing that shirt..but then again he is 3, and he just asked me to make him a dress today...what have I done to that boy???  He always asked to try on my dd's dress when I get her to try them on.



It didn't take that long. I just serged up the seams, and patched them together. Luishen is 3, so I guess it's perfect!



Camping Griswalds said:


> I love this patchwork idea!  I was thinking it of doing it for a twirl skirt.  Would you be okay with that???



Sure. It's not my lone idea. I got it from a pattern for sweatshirts, then from seeing Madras shorts that are patched. 




mommyof2princesses said:


> Love the patchwork shirt and skirt!  I am working on something simlilar right now and I am glad you posted yours.  With all the different fabric designs I was getting worried it wouldn't look good, but it looks great!  I only have 50 more patches to cut!!!!



This is my origional patchwork jacket. I've made dozens of these. I started to "collect" disney fabric because of this. 








robin09 said:


> . But I digress, been doing that alot lately... So how does one who doesn't have a clue, learn to do the wonderful things you do?



My mother taught me the basics when I was 8. Is there a sewing store near you? Or even a quilt store. They usually have a beginners sewing class. On YouCanMakeThis.com has some great tutorials that help to. The patterns are pretty easy. 



TravelinGal said:


> OK - I got Mickey done.  I think I'm going to do a cake or something on the back after the front is completely dried.    Not sure if I want to do something on the legs...  thoughts on that?
> Or maybe put a cake on one of the legs and balloons on the back?  OR??



I love this! I might have to try and paint something. (maybe not!!)



karebear1 said:


> Seriously- if you have the chance to go see his show in Vegas you should. It was really wonderful and very entertaining. All the seats in the house are great seats. It's a very small venue- seats about 1500 people- that's it. My DD lives in Vegas now. ...... I think I need to gop and visit her there- SOON!!



I only Barry when he sang his own songs. But I have to say, your pictures are really awesome!! Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## t-beri

Ok.  My whole foot is swollen and it is starting to get a little achy.  Since I technically do not have a job I think that I can file for emergency medicaid to help out.  I am still trying to take care of all of the bills from the last time I had an accident (we all know that wasn't long ago)

ARGGGH I hate being poor, uninsured and clumsy 

So, i'll keep you guys posted. 

..t.


----------



## charlinn

These turned out great!!  I love the "Bell" one...ugh...now I'll have to a Bell one for DD (4)...hahaha!  Great work!!  I am sure they will love them!


----------



## kstgelais4

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> WOW - the outfits coming out are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Speaking of kids growing up, have any of you heard the song by Steven Curtis Chapman called Cinderella? Its AMAZING!!! He wrote it bout his little girls who were  dressing up as princesses when he was busy wanting to do something else (like we all are) but then taking the time with them before they are all grown up. Well, I dont know if you heard the story, but one of his little girls was killed a few months ago - now this song really brings tears to my eyes- they were on Good Morning America this morning (he and his wife and older kids) and will be on Larry King tomorrow....you can google or youtube the song to hear it - its beautiful!!
> Wendy


I  SCC. That song is beautiful.



mrsmiller said:


> I have been MIA , but finally I am back from the  Spalaughing  THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONCERN AND PM'S THAT I GOT....
> 
> Before I went to my retreat I finished some of my big give outfits
> these are for the girls
> tinkerbelle outfit  (the green is better looking than in this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two extras that I made for the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have to finish Brody's shirts I got tank tops for him , but now I am rethinking  it , as I forgot that some boys do not like to wear them (like my son ) so maybe I should get tshirts?
> 
> once again thank you all
> 
> Linnette


So glad you are back! I love the stuff you jusy "whip up"



cerberus said:


>


I think that pillow case dress is fantastic!


TravelinGal said:


> More cute stuff to see!  (although I'm getting a photobucket error messages for some of the images)  Y'all really make it hard on a gal who just has a boy.
> 
> 
> OK - I got Mickey done.  I think I'm going to do a cake or something on the back after the front is completely dried.    Not sure if I want to do something on the legs...  thoughts on that?
> Or maybe put a cake on one of the legs and balloons on the back?  OR??


I think it looks perfect!


----------



## charlinn

She is ADORABLE!!! She looks like she loves modeling her outfits!! And you did it with out a pattern!?!?!?[/QUOTE] 

Thanks...she does love it!  Yeah...I am really going to try my Cinderella pattern this time, though..._I think?!?!_ I just really don't have patience  



So cute! I love the fur trim and she is a great little model!

Thanks...It is actually not that hard to work with...although I did break 2 needles on this one, I think because I couldn't see the needle as well...and the fur got hooked up...well and I pulled...and then the needle broke  Duh!  Really the fur is so fun.  I am trying to stray away from fur for a while, now.

Thank you![/QUOTE]



mommyof2princesses said:


> They are all great!  I love the snow white one.  You did that without a pattern?  I need to learn how to go "patternless!"
> 
> Thank you!  Yeah...there are a few mistakes...I kinda made it up as I went.  I watched the movie and drew it out...then measured my DD (4) and one of her dresses that I liked...I hope Cinderella comes out better than this one.  But my DD loves it!  So do her Cousins...we played a little dress up and they all got to try it on with the Disney "high Heels" (Snow White, of course)...they were in heaven!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the fur!  I need to add fur to something for the fall LOVE IT!
> 
> So cute!  You little girl has so much sass! love it!  Love a sassy little girl with spirit!
> 
> Thanks   She is sassy...some of the poses...I pretended to take the pic, but didn't really do it, cause she was posing like an adult!!  Ugh!!  At 4 already...so sassy!    the fur is fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...so I really hope I did this right!!!  I am trying the multi quote??!!??
Click to expand...


----------



## charlinn

TravelinGal said:


> More cute stuff to see!  (although I'm getting a photobucket error messages for some of the images)  Y'all really make it hard on a gal who just has a boy.
> 
> 
> OK - I got Mickey done.  I think I'm going to do a cake or something on the back after the front is completely dried.    Not sure if I want to do something on the legs...  thoughts on that?
> Or maybe put a cake on one of the legs and balloons on the back?  OR??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to not over analyze it...  I _guess_ I'm happy with it.  If anyone sees something that could be improved (touched up etc) please say something!  Like I said before, I won't take offense.  This is only the second time I've done fabric painting.  (and, no, I don't do any other painting either...)
> 
> Jessica - thanks for the information.  I figured it was something to help out kids, but didn't understand what/who it was for.  That is really cool that y'all are doing that!  I'll peek at the site later.  DS is longing for some attention since I've been glued to the table all morning painting that outfit.



This is so great!!  What a cool idea!  More Inspiration...


----------



## karebear1

t-beri said:


> Ok.  My whole foot is swollen and it is starting to get a little achy.  Since I technically do not have a job I think that I can file for emergency medicaid to help out.  I am still trying to take care of all of the bills from the last time I had an accident (we all know that wasn't long ago)
> 
> ARGGGH I hate being poor, uninsured and clumsy
> 
> So, i'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> ..t.



You poor thing!  Hope you're feeling lots better soon!


----------



## ncmomof2

I posted this shirt before but I decided to add some ruffle to a pair of jeans.  So I cut them off and added the ruffle.  They are a little long since I am always afraid to cut anything too short!


----------



## glorib

mrsmiller said:


> I have been MIA , but finally I am back from the  Spalaughing  THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONCERN AND PM'S THAT I GOT....
> 
> Before I went to my retreat I finished some of my big give outfits
> these are for the girls
> tinkerbelle outfit  (the green is better looking than in this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette!  Glad you're back - you were surely missed!  I love all the dresses, but Tink is my favorite - I love that pointy hem on it!



cerberus said:


> Here are my first creations.
> 
> These of course were very easy since they were pre-shired....that is my idea of sewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My model was not cooperating so here is the pillowcase dress, made with help from my mom  Made this to coordinate with the birthday dress my bought for my 3yo DD for her party at Chef Mickeys



Super cute, I especially love the yellow pillowcase dress!  Great job!



TravelinGal said:


> More cute stuff to see!  (although I'm getting a photobucket error messages for some of the images)  Y'all really make it hard on a gal who just has a boy.
> 
> 
> OK - I got Mickey done.  I think I'm going to do a cake or something on the back after the front is completely dried.    Not sure if I want to do something on the legs...  thoughts on that?
> Or maybe put a cake on one of the legs and balloons on the back?  OR??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to not over analyze it...  I _guess_ I'm happy with it.  If anyone sees something that could be improved (touched up etc) please say something!  Like I said before, I won't take offense.  This is only the second time I've done fabric painting.  (and, no, I don't do any other painting either...)



I think it turned out SUPER CUTE!  We're always our own worst critics.  You did a phenomenal job on it - you should be proud!


OK ladies and Tom - I had a girls day the other day for my *cough* 30th *cough* birthday and we all came over here to scrapbook.  My friends don't sew    Anyway, the point is . . . I was forced to clean up my crafting area and I will finally be able to share pics - it isn't much, but I'm excited that it's CLEAN!  Well, mostly clean. . . So, I need to take some pics here in a few and then I'll be back to post them!


----------



## spongemommie05

t-beri said:


> and lastly... THIS is what my ankle has looked like for the past 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...t.


love the strawberry shortcake top cute... ouch on the ankle you need to take care of yourself... 



cerberus said:


> Here are my first creations.


too cute i say that so is sewing !!! 



TravelinGal said:


>


That is awesome ... 



karebear1 said:


> Now... let's see...............  WHAT YOU'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR , especially a few of you that have excellent taste in music!


Wow i just got back from there on Sun Was it hottttt or what? i don't think it dropped from melting at all  



ncmomof2 said:


>


love the bottom ruffle on the pants adorabllleeeee..


----------



## sahm1000

karebear1 said:


> I'm almost done with the new books- just have to get binder rings and tie ribbons around them. I should be able to post the pics tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Your DD has exquisite taste!  You must be so PROUD!!!!!!
> 
> Now... let's see...............  WHAT YOU'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR , especially a few of you that have excellent taste in music!
> 
> We last left off approaching Las Vegas Nevada! We pull up into the hotel and enter the lobby.  OH!!! Beautiful crystal!! And what is all that ringy dingy dingy-ing going on in the back ground??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't take you through the check in process for it was long and arduous.... but while we're up in the room, I'll show you the view from the window. WAIT!!! What is that on the billboard?!?!?!?  OMG!! Barry's here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to go find him..... Is he here??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE!! Not here!!
> 
> Maybe he's here. It's a little early, but maybe he's practicing and wants us to come in and critique his performance before tonight's show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RATS!! Not there either. Guess we'll just have to wait until tonight for our Barry fix. Ahhhhhhhhhh- why wait?!?! Let's go now!! Get ready for a photo tour of his concert. I'll try to restrain myself from posting too many pics!
> 
> Are you ready for the number 1 contemporary artist of all time????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he comes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! Can you stand it???  Can you hear it? Aaaanddd I'mmmm ready to take a chance again.... sigh...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about some 40's, 50's and 60's music?? My gosh this boy needs to eat a little more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into his hits of the 70's and a little COPA..... COPA CABANA,  music and passion were always the fashion at the Copa......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What! WHAT?!?!?!?!  You mean it's over???  Gotta get another ticket- that was a really, really good show!
> 
> Seriously- if you have the chance to go see his show in Vegas you should. It was really wonderful and very entertaining. All the seats in the house are great seats. It's a very small venue- seats about 1500 people- that's it. My DD lives in Vegas now. ...... I think I need to gop and visit her there- SOON!!




I couldn't even bring myself to minimize the pictures of Barry.  I love him!  I got to see him in February and loved it!


----------



## mytwotinks

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> WOW - the outfits coming out are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Speaking of kids growing up, have any of you heard the song by Steven Curtis Chapman called Cinderella? Its AMAZING!!! He wrote it bout his little girls who were  dressing up as princesses when he was busy wanting to do something else (like we all are) but then taking the time with them before they are all grown up. Well, I dont know if you heard the story, but one of his little girls was killed a few months ago - now this song really brings tears to my eyes- they were on Good Morning America this morning (he and his wife and older kids) and will be on Larry King tomorrow....you can google or youtube the song to hear it - its beautiful!!
> Wendy



The ballet teacher at my girl's dance school did a dance to this song with her daughter's and her husband.  It was really cute.  The dad started dancing with the littllest girl than the older one and then his wife.


----------



## TravelinGal

Here's the back.  I should have gone with a more simple image... Pluto doesn't look much like Pluto.    (it does look better in the photo than in person.)


----------



## karebear1

sahm1000 said:


> I couldn't even bring myself to minimize the pictures of Barry.  I love him!  I got to see him in February and loved it!



Somehow I knew that you would appreciate these pics!


----------



## Natalie_89

TravelinGal said:


> Here's the back.  I should have gone with a more simple image... Pluto doesn't look much like Pluto.    (it does look better in the photo than in person.)



i wish u wernt so self critical ur very talented and i lvoe those dungerees i want them for my son


----------



## spongemommie05

TravelinGal said:


> Here's the back.  I should have gone with a more simple image... Pluto doesn't look much like Pluto.    (it does look better in the photo than in person.)


bEFORE I even read what you wrote Mayson who is sitting on my lap said PUTO " so yes it does look like pluto.... Great job !!


----------



## twob4him

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> WOW - the outfits coming out are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Speaking of kids growing up, have any of you heard the song by Steven Curtis Chapman called Cinderella? Its AMAZING!!! ....you can google or youtube the song to hear it - its beautiful!!
> Wendy


Wendy, I just listened to it and its beautiful! It would be great to video my kids at Disney and put it all together and play this song to it....I would definately cry!!!  I feel so bad for the whole SCC incident with his son and daughter....my goodness...how do you recover from that?????  Many prayers for his whole family!  



Natalie_89 said:


> anyone know any websites i can buy disney appliques ive looked on ebay and theres not much on there??


I am sure someone answered you already, but I goggled "Fablique appliques" and found lots of places that sell them. Here is one:
http://http://www.ericas.com/applique/appliques.htm
I've used them on several outfits!!! They are pretty big and very well made.  



mrsmiller said:


> I have been MIA , but finally I am back from the  Spalaughing  THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONCERN AND PM'S THAT I GOT....
> 
> Before I went to my retreat I finished some of my big give outfits
> these are for the girls
> tinkerbelle outfit  (the green is better looking than in this picture)


Wow Linnette, the outfits are adorable...I love them all! I am glad you are back!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

cerberus said:


> Here are my first creations.
> 
> These of course were very easy since they were pre-shired....that is my idea of sewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My model was not cooperating so here is the pillowcase dress, made with help from my mom  Made this to coordinate with the birthday dress my bought for my 3yo DD for her party at Chef Mickeys


Those are so cute. I especially love the yellow Mickey dress.


TravelinGal said:


> More cute stuff to see! (although I'm getting a photobucket error messages for some of the images) Y'all really make it hard on a gal who just has a boy.
> 
> 
> OK - I got Mickey done. I think I'm going to do a cake or something on the back after the front is completely dried. Not sure if I want to do something on the legs... thoughts on that?
> Or maybe put a cake on one of the legs and balloons on the back? OR??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to not over analyze it... I _guess_ I'm happy with it. If anyone sees something that could be improved (touched up etc) please say something! Like I said before, I won't take offense. This is only the second time I've done fabric painting. (and, no, I don't do any other painting either...)
> 
> Jessica - thanks for the information. I figured it was something to help out kids, but didn't understand what/who it was for. That is really cool that y'all are doing that! I'll peek at the site later. DS is longing for some attention since I've been glued to the table all morning painting that outfit.


I wish I could paint. Those are just too cute and the Pluto on the back looks just like Pluto. I think I might have to give painting a try. If I was speaking to my mom she could do it for me. She loves to paint.


----------



## Natalie_89

thanks twob4him


----------



## spongemommie05

Okay so i think every house should have one of these Nannies, 
 Here is jayedyn reading her 15 mins to Daizie and she actually looks like she is enjoying it  





Okay i am off to SEP teacher conferences...


----------



## glorib

OK, here are pics of my (mostly) clean craftin' area!































You'll have to excuse the mess o' wires - the outlets in this room are in very inconvenient places!  

Now if I could just keep it this clean!  It seems like whenever I make something, I make a huge old mess!


----------



## Stephres

mrsmiller said:


>



Linnette! So glad you are ok: thanks for checking in with us. I love the Tink outfit and I may CASE because I bought some Tink fabric that is just sitting here.



TravelinGal said:


>



Perfection! You did an awesome job, seriously. And I love the little Pluto on the back.  



ncmomof2 said:


>



Even cuter with the pants. I tend to make everything too long too. It looks great!



glorib said:


> OK ladies and Tom - I had a girls day the other day for my *cough* 30th *cough* birthday and we all came over here to scrapbook.  My friends don't sew    Anyway, the point is . . . I was forced to clean up my crafting area and I will finally be able to share pics - it isn't much, but I'm excited that it's CLEAN!  Well, mostly clean. . . So, I need to take some pics here in a few and then I'll be back to post them!



Can't wait to see it, maybe it will motivate me to clean up my area. I sew in the dining room and am so embarrassed when people come in because it is so messy. 



spongemommie05 said:


>



So cute! I used to read to my cat. 

*DENISE:* I used a little glue to attach buttons on Jacob's shirt and then hand sewed them on. It was 150% easier with the glue holding them in place for me. Thank you so much for that tip!

*T:* Your Strawberry Shortcake pillowcase top is so cute. I have picked up and put down that fabric many times. Now, get to the doctor and get that ankle checked!

*KAREN:* I love Barry Manilow but I do not like what he's done to his face! We are going to Vegas in October and maybe I will try to talk DH into taking me. Last time we went he took me to Phantom of the Opera and fell asleep!

I got out an UFO (thanks Lisa) and finished it today. It is a circle skirt I was trying to make for an 8 year old but I did the calculations for the circle with the measurement of the waist, not the waist times 1.5 so it ended up too tight for the older girl. That is the second time I have done it, so you would think I would learn. So I shortened it and gave it to Megan. I asked her if she wanted a guitar on the t, but she insisted on a M. Or she said I could do a G (for her middle name) if I wanted.

Megan says this is the proper Megan:











Twirling:






Too many Megans!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

glorib said:


> OK, here are pics of my (mostly) clean craftin' area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to excuse the mess o' wires - the outlets in this room are in very inconvenient places!
> 
> Now if I could just keep it this clean!  It seems like whenever I make something, I make a huge old mess!




OOOOh were did you get the "spinny things" for your scrapbooking supplies?


----------



## karebear1

Stephres said:


> *KAREN:* I love Barry Manilow but I do not like what he's done to his face! We are going to Vegas in October and maybe I will try to talk DH into taking me. Last time we went he took me to Phantom of the Opera and fell asleep!
> 
> I got out an UFO (thanks Lisa) and finished it today. It is a circle skirt I was trying to make for an 8 year old but I did the calculations for the circle with the measurement of the waist, not the waist times 1.5 so it ended up too tight for the older girl. That is the second time I have done it, so you would think I would learn. So I shortened it and gave it to Megan. I asked her if she wanted a guitar on the t, but she insisted on a M. Or she said I could do a G (for her middle name) if I wanted.
> 
> Megan says this is the proper Megan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many Megans!



Cute outfit and cute girl!!! Good for you for completing a UFO!

I agree about Barry's face. He has really done some serious plastic surgery, and teeth stuff. He got what I call the "Vegas" look.  I'm not so fond of it myself, but I do enjoy all his music and his show is fantastic!  If you talk your husband into going to see it in October, he may just be surprised that he likes Barry Manilow after all!

*Glorib*- You have a very nice craft room. It looks neat, clean and organized.... but I totally understand your dilemma with the cords under the desk- I have the same problem..... see............






You and I could make our millions if we could put our heads together and find a fix for that mess couldn't we?? Right now, those cords are the bane of my existence!


----------



## glorib

karebear1 said:


> *Glorib*- You have a very nice craft room. It looks neat, clean and organized.... but I totally understand your dilemma with the cords under the desk- I have the same problem..... see............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I could make our millions if we could put our heads together and find a fix for that mess couldn't we?? Right now, those cords are the bane of my existence!



Yes, let's think of something, shall we?  The problem is, whenever I think I have a brilliant idea, I find out someone else has already thought of it!   





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> OOOOh were did you get the "spinny things" for your scrapbooking supplies?



I love those spinny things!  I got the white one at Pottery Barn Kids, but Making Memories also has one out now and I think I like it better actually.  The black one is called a Clip It Up and I got it at Archiver's.  Both were kind of expensive, but I really like them and think they've been worth the money.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

glorib said:


> I love those spinny things!  I got the white one at Pottery Barn Kids, but Making Memories also has one out now and I think I like it better actually.  The black one is called a Clip It Up and I got it at Archiver's.  Both were kind of expensive, but I really like them and think they've been worth the money.




Some day I'm going to take a field trip to Archivers!!!  I think the closest one is like 10 states away!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Stephres said:


> Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many Megans!


That outfit is so cute and your Megan is just adorable.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Wow! Go away for a week and come back to 20+ pages!!  Lots of great syuff lately, but Tom!!  Love the MAW set and it's so nice to see you sewing (and posting) again!!


----------



## spongemommie05

love the megan outfit and she is so beautiful... 
I am on a mad search for a coloring page for playhouse Disney's Bunnytown  that is Mayson's favorite show as of now  and i thought how cute to do a applique on a pair of short overalls . if anyone see's one or knows of a site* please* let me know  they do not have any on playhouse disney.com


----------



## sahm1000

karebear1 said:


> Somehow I knew that you would appreciate these pics!





spongemommie05 said:


> Okay so i think every house should have one of these Nannies,
> Here is jayedyn reading her 15 mins to Daizie and she actually looks like she is enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay i am off to SEP teacher conferences...



They actually have a program in Chicago (I think) schools where the kids read to dogs and it has actually improved their reading abilities.  My Oscar would be perfect for this program since all it would involve is him lying there while they read to him.  The only problem would be the kid reading would have to yell over his snoring!  He sounds like a freight train!



glorib said:


> OK, here are pics of my (mostly) clean craftin' area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to excuse the mess o' wires - the outlets in this room are in very inconvenient places!
> 
> Now if I could just keep it this clean!  It seems like whenever I make something, I make a huge old mess!



Wow, that is an impressive craft room!  And I'm jealous of all of your "stuff"!  I love to scrapbook too.  I just need to finish a scrapbook though.  



glorib said:


> I love those spinny things!  I got the white one at Pottery Barn Kids, but Making Memories also has one out now and I think I like it better actually.  The black one is called a Clip It Up and I got it at Archiver's.  Both were kind of expensive, but I really like them and think they've been worth the money.




I love Archiver's!  We had one when I lived in Overland Park, KS but we don't have them here in the Dallas area.  I keep hoping that they will open one in the Dallas area since all of the Recollections (the Michael's version of Archiver's - but not nearly as good) went out of business in January.  We actually don't have any major scrapbooking stores near me anymore.  Right before Recollections closed 3 area scrapbook stores went out of business.  We just have one very tiny scrapbook store locally now.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I don't remember who it was that said they were hoping that their DD could have a birthday cake, but she couldn't because she couldn't get one that was Gluten Free. Well I found a website that sells a Gluten Free cake mix. I thought that all of you that need would enjoy the link to the site. http://www.bobsredmill.com/home.php?cat=109
This company says that they use an ELISA Assay test to determine is a product is gluten free. I don't know if that helps.


----------



## karebear1

spongemommie05 said:


> love the megan outfit and she is so beautiful...
> I am on a mad search for a coloring page for playhouse Disney's Bunnytown  that is Mayson's favorite show as of now  and i thought how cute to do a applique on a pair of short overalls . if anyone see's one or knows of a site* please* let me know  they do not have any on playhouse disney.com




Well spongie...... it's not a coloring page, but it is some pics that you could enlarge and cut just like you do with a coloring page. Hope it  helps some!

http://atv.disney.go.com/playhouse/...spring/bunnytown/bunnytownspring_tabletop.pdf


----------



## glorib

sahm1000 said:


> I love Archiver's!  We had one when I lived in Overland Park, KS but we don't have them here in the Dallas area.  I keep hoping that they will open one in the Dallas area since all of the Recollections (the Michael's version of Archiver's - but not nearly as good) went out of business in January.  We actually don't have any major scrapbooking stores near me anymore.  Right before Recollections closed 3 area scrapbook stores went out of business.  We just have one very tiny scrapbook store locally now.




Too funny - the OP Archivers is the one I go to!  Hope they open one near you soon!


----------



## teresajoy

Thank you everyone for the anniversary wishes!!! We had a really nice anniversary! 




HeatherSue said:


> HAPPY 20TH ANNIVERSARY TERESA AND BRIAN!!!!!


Those are the cutests smileys ever!!!!

I searched around the other night trying to find you a Happy Anniversary smiley, but I coudnl't find any, so I thougt I'd look on Wednesday, but then I didn't get a chance to! 


karrierock said:


> Hi everyone, you all have been busy.  I haven't been on here since uhhh.. Dec 4 of last year yikes!  I found out I was having a baby boy, and was too depressed to sew! (Really wanted another girl)   Actually I couldn't lean over to cut out the fabric on the floor anymore.  Finishing my DD Thanksgiving outfit made me so sick, I was done sewing until now.  Trying to make a tutu for her Charlie and Lola party!.  Any who my son is two months old now, and in desperate need of some cute boy stuff.  So please keep on inspiring me!



Hey! Nice to see you posting again!!! And, congratulations on the new baby!!!! How exciting!  I remember your daughter, she was the one who ate teh Mickey Bar without getting ANY on herself!!! Very impressive! 




GoofyDoo said:


> DISboutiquers/BigGive Participants...
> I've wanted to come over here for awhile now to thank you all for the amazing things you've done for us. It is so moving to witness the type of kindness in today's world, and the great thing is that when such deeds are done for us, it often inspires us to do for others. Kindness is contagious, and because of you, my entire family is inspired to pay it forward. My son has challenges to face every day, mild as they may be. Sometimes it's hard to hear about the teasing he suffers (although I think it bothers us more than him) but I hope that the pain of it will purify me to be the person I am supposed to be in this world. I pray that for his siblings as well. If I can spread a little light to others in the same way you have done for us, I want to do so. You are the epitome of compassion, and as I have said many times, a mere thank you is so inadequate! Please know that what you are doing is truly life-changing for so many. You have helped give us memories that we will never, ever forget!
> Now, how do I learn to sew???



Oh goodness, now you've went and made me all teary eyed!  I wasn't part of your Big Give, but your words are very touching! Thank you! 



Stephres said:


> Hey, T I can't see your ticker, lol!
> 
> Well I sewed and sewed and messed up and ripped seams and sewed some more but I finished Jacob's birthday shirt. It just fits him so I guess I should have went up a size even though he measured smaller.
> 
> First, here is his first day of school outfit. He picked out the fabric for the shorts and we found the t to match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the wrong size buttons  so I convinced him that the open shirt look was cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine that he's thinking, "Hey Arminda, what's up?"
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won't lose him in a crowd, lol. I don't know if I was hurrying too much or what but I had a lot of trouble with this pattern. It is also pretty heavy with it being lined. I should have picked a thinner fabric for the lining but I wanted to stick to 100% cotton since the dragon fabric was cotton. It was a learning experience!


I had to call Arminda over to the computer for this one!!!! You should have seen her face when we got to the Arminda part!!!! Love it!!!! Oh, I'd only have had my camera out! 

Goodness, Jacob is such a handsome boy!!! (Arminda agrees too!)

Arminda was wondering if Jacob got his haircut. 

And, his birthday was Wednesday? I missed that somewhere along the line!


CampbellScot said:


> :
> We are all just sniffly all OVER the place...I SWEAR I know some parents who throw a big party when kindergarten starts!


I don't believe such stories!!! WHO would do such a thing! 



Stephres said:


> Megan says this is the proper Megan:


She is so cute!

I love the outfit Steph!!! It is adorable!!! 

Where is Scrappy? I see his doggy bed, but what did you do with him???


KSTGelais4- I love the Hello Kitty outfit!!! And, Zofia's hair looks cute in the pictures! She is a gorgeous little girl! 



Natalie- Your son is adorable! 
T- We love staying at the Marriot village! 

Sally- I love the Lilo outfit!!! You are so clever with these things! Do you have any bigger pictures? I'd love to se it a little better. 

GoofyG- I'm loving the Pooh and Friends outfit. I don't think Tigger looks too big on the top. 

Tom-The Ariel dress is fantastic!! Such a great mix of fabrics!!!! And, I love the back! 

Robin, I really like your Mickey! I think it looks great. You are very talented! 

Charlinn- Great Snow White and Pooh outfits! 

Linette!!! I'm so glad you are back!! Thank your husband for us for sending Crystal an update about you! We were all so worried! 
And, OH MY GOSH!!!! Those outfits are stunning!!! I'm not sure which one I love best though!!! The Tink and the Belle are beyond beautiful! 

Cerberus- I love the new outfits for the girls! Did you do the appliques? They look great! 

Denise (NCmomof2) I love the cute little princess top and ruffle capris!!! Too cute! Is that your son on the couch?

Misty??? Are you just going to leave us in suspense??? WHY did the Chicken really cross the road??? come on! Tell us! 

Lori!Wow, I love your craft room! 

Benita, how is Oscar doing lately??

Karen!!! I loved our trip today!!! How CLOSE were you??? 
Where do we go next???


----------



## Clared

Natalie_89 said:


> no i havnt do they have anythin?? i wish people sold the joanns iron ons on ebay so i could buy them i want them all lol shame its not british..im from west sussex in the UK ..small town, horrible people lol



I grew up in East Grinstead!!!



spongemommie05 said:


> love the megan outfit and she is so beautiful...
> I am on a mad search for a coloring page for playhouse Disney's Bunnytown  that is Mayson's favorite show as of now  and i thought how cute to do a applique on a pair of short overalls . if anyone see's one or knows of a site* please* let me know  they do not have any on playhouse disney.com



And me!!  Hope is on an enforced Disney channel fest at the minute in preparation for our trip!!  The Bunnytown hop and Hot Dot dance are compulsory join-ins in our house!!!


----------



## Natalie_89

Clared said:


> I grew up in East Grinstead!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And me!!  Hope is on an enforced Disney channel fest at the minute in preparation for our trip!!  The Bunnytown hop and Hot Dot dance are compulsory join-ins in our house!!!




i no it


----------



## twob4him

glorib said:


> OK, here are pics of my (mostly) clean craftin' area!



Great room and very organized!  Love the fabric stash!!!

I do make a mess too but, I have learned to just clean up as I go and then vacumm etc when I am completed a project...especially since I have little kids. And poor T, stepped on a pin once  and needed surgery, so I am trying to keep mine neat for that reason!


----------



## kimmylaj

glorib said:


> OK, here are pics of my (mostly) clean craftin' area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate to be pushy but can i come have a play date in your craft room. wow wow wow. pretty please


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Whew!  caught up just from yesterday!  I worked ALL day.  Work at Disney Store from 10-4:30, came home and ate dinner, then went to the conisgnment sale I work at and worked from 6-10!  I am pooped!  Get to do it all over today.  



juligrl said:


> It's not the best picture, but...these are the shorts my husband painted for our younger DD for our trip last September.



They are really cute!



mrsmiller said:


> :
> 
> I have been MIA , but finally I am back from the  Spalaughing  THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONCERN AND PM'S THAT I GOT....:
> 
> Before I went to my retreat I finished some of my big give outfits
> these are for the girls
> tinkerbelle outfit  (the green is better looking than in this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two extras that I made for the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have to finish Brody's shirts I got tank tops for him , but now I am rethinking  it , as I forgot that some boys do not like to wear them (like my son: so maybe I should get tshirts?
> 
> once again thank you all :
> 
> Linnette



Linnette! So glad you are back and are okay.  We were all so worried about you!  Thank you dh for his update.  Glad to have you back!

Loveall your creations.  The belle is my favorite!



t-beri said:


> and lastly... THIS is what my ankle has looked like for the past 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been keeping it up and putting ice on it when I can... but eventually the swelling comes back.:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful Thursday so far!!
> ...t.



t.- I can't see most of your pics....what are they, where did they go?  
Love your stash.  I should take a pic of mine but it is a mess right now!  And your poor ankle.  I really wish you can find someone to take a look at it.



cerberus said:


> Here are my first creations.
> 
> These of course were very easy since they were pre-shired....that is my idea of sewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My model was not cooperating so here is the pillowcase dress, made with help from my mom  Made this to coordinate with the birthday dress my bought for my 3yo DD for her party at Chef Mickeys



Very cute!  I love those pre-shirred materials!



TravelinGal said:


> OK - I got Mickey done.  I think I'm going to do a cake or something on the back after the front is completely dried.    Not sure if I want to do something on the legs...  thoughts on that?
> Or maybe put a cake on one of the legs and balloons on the back?  OR??



WOW!  girl you are good at painting!  I would have thought it was store bought!  but better!  Great job!



karebear1 said:


> Now... let's see...............  WHAT YOU'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR , especially a few of you that have excellent taste in music!
> 
> Vegas now. ...... I think I need to gop and visit her there- SOON!!



Love your trip report!  So cool to see barry!  Was it a surprise or did you know he would be there?  Very fun!



TravelinGal said:


> Here's the back.  I should have gone with a more simple image... Pluto doesn't look much like Pluto.    (it does look better in the photo than in person.)



Looks like pluto to me!  Love it!



Stephres said:


> I got out an UFO (thanks Lisa) and finished it today. It is a circle skirt I was trying to make for an 8 year old but I did the calculations for the circle with the measurement of the waist, not the waist times 1.5 so it ended up too tight for the older girl. That is the second time I have done it, so you would think I would learn. So I shortened it and gave it to Megan. I asked her if she wanted a guitar on the t, but she insisted on a M. Or she said I could do a G (for her middle name) if I wanted.
> 
> Megan says this is the proper Megan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many Megans!



I love that skirt.  I remember the last one.  How do you attach the tulled to the skirt?  I really wanted to add that to one of dd's dresses!  And next time we will do the megan!


----------



## snubie

Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't remember who it was that said they were hoping that their DD could have a birthday cake, but she couldn't because she couldn't get one that was Gluten Free. Well I found a website that sells a Gluten Free cake mix. I thought that all of you that need would enjoy the link to the site. http://www.bobsredmill.com/home.php?cat=109
> This company says that they use an ELISA Assay test to determine is a product is gluten free. I don't know if that helps.



I use some of the products from this manufacturer.  I can usually find a whole assortment of items just at the grocery store.  I really like their apple spice cake (not GF) but I have a gluten free brownie mix in the pantry to try soon just because.


----------



## kimmylaj

just a quick question.  my computer was running slow yesterday so dh did a scan and a security warning came up saying that the proboards disboutiquers was a known phishing site. i have never seen that before and don't post any of my own info, but i was wondering if we should pm the wishtrippers address and stuff to anyone who is participating.  i dont know much about phishing so please if i am overlly neurotic just let me know. thanks


----------



## snubie

kimmylaj said:


> just a quick question.  my computer was running slow yesterday so dh did a scan and a security warning came up saying that the proboards disboutiquers was a known phishing site. i have never seen that before and don't post any of my own info, but i was wondering if we should pm the wishtrippers address and stuff to anyone who is participating.  i dont know much about phishing so please if i am overlly neurotic just let me know. thanks



I hope someone more computer savvy might be able to chime in on this.  Identity theft scares the beejeesus out of me.


----------



## jessica52877

kimmylaj said:


> just a quick question.  my computer was running slow yesterday so dh did a scan and a security warning came up saying that the proboards disboutiquers was a known phishing site. i have never seen that before and don't post any of my own info, but i was wondering if we should pm the wishtrippers address and stuff to anyone who is participating.  i dont know much about phishing so please if i am overlly neurotic just let me know. thanks



I was wondering if there was a different way, simply because the board is not private. But then again, my address is listed in the phone book, so I guess it isn't much different.

I have no idea about the phishing part.


----------



## jessica52877

Big Give for MistyMouse/Dylan











Dallas is NOT a good model! He did want to keep the outfit though!

ETA:

About to send it out and does anyone have an idea as to what I should put for to whom? It has an address but no name? Should I just put Misty? or Dylan and her ID or something? I know the post office will not deliver an item with just an address. Any thoughts?


----------



## Natalie_89

jessica52877 said:


> Big Give for MistyMouse/Dylan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas is NOT a good model! He did want to keep the outfit though!



i absoulutly love it    my boy would love that


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> Karen!!! I loved our trip today!!! How CLOSE were you???
> Where do we go next???



Well, these pics weren't just from 1 concert, so the seating was different for each pic, but I think the furthest back I was  was row 6 center and the closet I was was row 1 center, then row 3 center.  I had really good seats!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Love your trip report!  So cool to see barry!  Was it a surprise or did you know he would be there?  Very fun!



Nah........ I knew he was there. I was just trying to surprise you guys!


----------



## Natalie_89

what is a crayon roll-up


----------



## snubie

Natalie_89 said:


> what is a crayon roll-up


It is a cute way to store and transport crayons.
http://www.abbabyboutique.com/catalog.php?item=474
http://www.skiptomylou.org/2007/04/25/on-a-roll/


----------



## t-beri

Well DUH!!! you couldn't see my pics cause I moved them to another photobucket folder....here's a glimpse.






and again....I thought this was too funny, I asked her to "pose" and got this






I will not be sewing her a very cute pair of pants to go with it for saturday though b/c I now have a splint on my ankle and an immobilizing brace on my knee.  I apparently sprained my ankle and most likely have some soft tissue damage to my knee.  They also gave me a shot of toradol for my hip.  They gave me some drugs but I probably won't take them and told me to 
STAY OFF OF MY FEET...   The swelling seems to have gone down since my ankle was immobilized and I absolutely cannot use it. I tried to argue that at work I sit all day and he said no go, I need to be RESTING w/ my ankle and knee elevated.
So I'm back on crutches.   
My mom is out of town so I am camping out on the office couch w/ the phone.  I had to do a little work on the schedule so I thought I would check in w/ you all before I went back to the couch.

HOPE everyone is doing well.
...t.


----------



## karebear1

Yipee! Yapee!!! Yahoooooooooooo-ie!!! I just made my ressie for February for our Disboutique meet!

I'll be at BWV from the 8th-11th.  Where is everyone else staying??


----------



## Natalie_89

t-beri said:


> Well DUH!!! you couldn't see my pics cause I moved them to another photobucket folder....here's a glimpse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and again....I thought this was too funny, I asked her to "pose" and got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be sewing her a very cute pair of pants to go with it for saturday though b/c I now have a splint on my ankle and an immobilizing brace on my knee.  I apparently sprained my ankle and most likely have some soft tissue damage to my knee.  They also gave me a shot of toradol for my hip.  They gave me some drugs but I probably won't take them and told me to
> STAY OFF OF MY FEET...   The swelling seems to have gone down since my ankle was immobilized and I absolutely cannot use it. I tried to argue that at work I sit all day and he said no go, I need to be RESTING w/ my ankle and knee elevated.
> So I'm back on crutches.
> My mom is out of town so I am camping out on the office couch w/ the phone.  I had to do a little work on the schedule so I thought I would check in w/ you all before I went back to the couch.
> 
> HOPE everyone is doing well.
> ...t.



ur DD is adorable..  aww hope ur ankle gets better soon


----------



## Natalie_89

snubie said:


> It is a cute way to store and transport crayons.
> http://www.abbabyboutique.com/catalog.php?item=474
> http://www.skiptomylou.org/2007/04/25/on-a-roll/



thanks..ive never herd of them b4 they r cute


----------



## luvinyou

you guys talk way too much! lol I went on a mini vacation for 4 days, and had over 20 pages to catch up on!  I skimmed through them and I love all the new creations, they are all beautiful.  Especially Tom's little Mermaid outfit, I want it!


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> Oh my I sure hope you are feeling better today!
> 
> 
> TravelinGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK - I got Mickey done.  I think I'm going to do a cake or something on the back after the front is completely dried.    Not sure if I want to do something on the legs...  thoughts on that?
> Or maybe put a cake on one of the legs and balloons on the back?  OR??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to not over analyze it...  I _guess_ I'm happy with it.  If anyone sees something that could be improved (touched up etc) please say something!  Like I said before, I won't take offense.  This is only the second time I've done fabric painting.  (and, no, I don't do any other painting either...)
> 
> Jessica - thanks for the information.  I figured it was something to help out kids, but didn't understand what/who it was for.  That is really cool that y'all are doing that!  I'll peek at the site later.  DS is longing for some attention since I've been glued to the table all morning painting that outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> It came out great!
> 
> 
> 
> karebear1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost done with the new books- just have to get binder rings and tie ribbons around them. I should be able to post the pics tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Your DD has exquisite taste!  You must be so PROUD!!!!!!
> 
> Now... let's see...............  WHAT YOU'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR , especially a few of you that have excellent taste in music!
> 
> We last left off approaching Las Vegas Nevada! We pull up into the hotel and enter the lobby.  OH!!! Beautiful crystal!! And what is all that ringy dingy dingy-ing going on in the back ground??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Vagas was fun!  Not a Barry fan but the concert seemed like a last!  Love Concerts.  Did Barry do any Def Leppard?
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this shirt before but I decided to add some ruffle to a pair of jeans.  So I cut them off and added the ruffle.  They are a little long since I am always afraid to cut anything too short!
> ]
> Great idea.  I am going to take a pair of Nik's pants that are too short and turn them into a skirt by adding some ruffles.  That is on my to do list
> 
> 
> TravelinGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the back.  I should have gone with a more simple image... Pluto doesn't look much like Pluto.    (it does look better in the photo than in person.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He looks perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> spongemommie05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so i think every house should have one of these Nannies,
> Here is jayedyn reading her 15 mins to Daizie and she actually looks like she is enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay i am off to SEP teacher conferences...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you love it when the kids read to the dogs?  My kids read to our Daisy all the time and Rocky used to be a great listener.
> 
> 
> 
> glorib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, here are pics of my (mostly) clean craftin' area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to excuse the mess o' wires - the outlets in this room are in very inconvenient places!
> 
> Now if I could just keep it this clean!  It seems like whenever I make something, I make a huge old mess!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so jealous of people who have craft rooms!  George gets a nice office and I get a coffee table for my crafts.!  UGH!  Nice huh?  I am now looking around the office trying to find a spot to add a tale for my crafts...
> 
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megan says this is the proper Megan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many Megans!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks great!  She is such a cutie!
> 
> 
> Tinka_Belle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember who it was that said they were hoping that their DD could have a birthday cake, but she couldn't because she couldn't get one that was Gluten Free. Well I found a website that sells a Gluten Free cake mix. I thought that all of you that need would enjoy the link to the site. http://www.bobsredmill.com/home.php?cat=109
> This company says that they use an ELISA Assay test to determine is a product is gluten free. I don't know if that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it was me.  Thanks!  I have tried Bobs red mill.  I have their GF al purpose flour and it is good.  Not fond of his brownie mix.  I much prefer Gluten Free pantry's Best brownies ever!  Gluetnous or GF!
> 
> 
> 
> snubie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use some of the products from this manufacturer.  I can usually find a whole assortment of items just at the grocery store.  I really like their apple spice cake (not GF) but I have a gluten free brownie mix in the pantry to try soon just because.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try Gluten free pantry;s it is wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> jessica52877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Give for MistyMouse/Dylan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas is NOT a good model! He did want to keep the outfit though!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> About to send it out and does anyone have an idea as to what I should put for to whom? It has an address but no name? Should I just put Misty? or Dylan and her ID or something? I know the post office will not deliver an item with just an address. Any thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karebear1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yipee! Yapee!!! Yahoooooooooooo-ie!!! I just made my ressie for February for our Disboutique meet!
> 
> I'll be at BWV from the 8th-11th.  Where is everyone else staying??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't wait to stay at BWV!  Maybe in a few yrs!  How long have you been a DVC member?
> 
> 
> 
> *For those of you who have made the Carla C bowling shirt I have a ?*
> I have just finished printing all 117 pages and now I need more ink for my printer
> Ds is measuring a size between a 3/4 and 5/6 (23 1/2) but in reg clothes he is a 7 should i make the 5/6 and just add a few inches to the length or just go to the 7 since that is what he normally wears?  Does this shirt run really wide?  I don't think he has been a 3/4 since he was 3!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## eeyore3847

jessica52877 said:


> Big Give for MistyMouse/Dylan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas is NOT a good model! He did want to keep the outfit though!


Super cute.... Dallas is a great model.... I think the family will love it.


----------



## Clutterbug

mrsmiller said:


> I have been MIA , but finally I am back from the  Spalaughing  THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONCERN AND PM'S THAT I GOT....
> 
> Before I went to my retreat I finished some of my big give outfits
> these are for the girls
> tinkerbelle outfit  (the green is better looking than in this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have to finish Brody's shirts I got tank tops for him , but now I am rethinking  it , as I forgot that some boys do not like to wear them (like my son ) so maybe I should get tshirts?
> 
> once again thank you all
> 
> Linnette



Welcome Back!  I hope you are feeling better.    The outfits are beautiful.  I especially like the way you did the hem on the Tink outfit.  

I know DS loves tank tops when it's hot so I'd vote yes on them.




spongemommie05 said:


> Okay so i think every house should have one of these Nannies,
> Here is jayedyn reading her 15 mins to Daizie and she actually looks like she is enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay i am off to SEP teacher conferences...



Oh my goodness!  



glorib said:


> OK, here are pics of my (mostly) clean craftin' area!



I love your crafting area!  



Stephres said:


> Twirling:



Love the twirl on that circle skirt!




glorib said:


> I love those spinny things!  I got the white one at Pottery Barn Kids, but Making Memories also has one out now and I think I like it better actually.  The black one is called a Clip It Up and I got it at Archiver's.  Both were kind of expensive, but I really like them and think they've been worth the money.



One of the DT members at my favorite scrappin' site figured out how to build her own version of the Clip It Up.  Here's a link to the directions.

http://forums.rockymountainhobbies.com/showthread.php?t=3272


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> *For those of you who have made the Carla C bowling shirt I have a ?*
> I have just finished printing all 117 pages and now I need more ink for my printer
> Ds is measuring a size between a 3/4 and 5/6 (23 1/2) but in reg clothes he is a 7 should i make the 5/6 and just add a few inches to the length or just go to the 7 since that is what he normally wears? Does this shirt run really wide? I don't think he has been a 3/4 since he was 3!


When I made the shirt I used the size that the child normally wears and it fit just fine with just a little bit of room.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Spomgemomma5-I have to know.....Why did the chicken cross the road? cute pic of your DD by the way.


----------



## t-beri

Karen-   WOOHOO!!!  Start packin' your fanny pack girl!  Can't wait to see ya!

LORI:  I am so envious of how much craft space you have!!!  If I had a room that big I wouldn't even care if it was messy!! well, maybe a little bit.    I hope you had a fantastic birthday party. 

AMY- That site is fantastic.  I am totally NOT in any way, shape or form a scrapper, I have not ever scrapped one page of my kids pictures but it looks like they have lots of creative ideas, thanks for sharing!

...t.


----------



## t-beri

and HOW CUTE is Megan in her HM outfit???  She's growing up Steph.    I thought we put a ban on that kind of thing 
...t.


----------



## sashagiselle

Hi there, I think I finally found something that I can have my dd5 volunteer in.  Love her to pieces, but like many children she does not really appreciate things.  My idea is to have her and I, sew blankets or basic stuffed teddy bears and then take them to either a children's hospital or shelter.  That being said, I know zero about sewing.  My mom may have an old machine or I think I've heard of some type of "sewing" that is more like tape?  I truly don't know!  What do you guys think, any suggestions?


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> When I made the shirt I used the size that the child normally wears and it fit just fine with just a little bit of room.



 Thanks!  I figured at worst case it is big and he has growing room 

 Here is the latest purse I made my mom.  She LOVEs purses and black and white polka dots with red.  I personally am a bit over it!


----------



## karebear1

minnie2 said:


> t-beri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Vagas was fun!  Not a Barry fan but the concert seemed like a last!  Love Concerts.  Did Barry do any Def Leppard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. No Def Leppard, but he did do a little Righteous Brothers (You've lost That Lovin' Feeling and Unchained Melody), Dionne Warwick (What the World Needs Now is Love, Sweet Love) and some ELVIS among other artists. I Loved the 40's era  of the music- it was fantabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> t-beri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karen-   WOOHOO!!!  Start packin' your fanny pack girl!  Can't wait to see ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait!!! Are you telling me that you'll hang with me even IF I am wearing  my fanny pack!?!?!?!?   WOW! That's a TRUE FRIEND! I've never felt so loved in all my life!
> 
> 
> *Minnie2-*We've been DVC members for 5 years now- and it is the BEST thing we've ever done with our money! We love it. It allows us to go to Florida 2-3 times a year and just relax. We never feel like we have to be all day everyday in the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sashagiselle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I think I finally found something that I can have my dd5 volunteer in.  Love her to pieces, but like many children she does not really appreciate things.  My idea is to have her and I, sew blankets or basic stuffed teddy bears and then take them to either a children's hospital or shelter.  That being said, I know zero about sewing.  My mom may have an old machine or I think I've heard of some type of "sewing" that is more like tape?  I truly don't know!  What do you guys think, any suggestions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this is a great idea- it will definetly help your daughter to understand how very blessed she is.
> 
> There is a way to make blankets out of fleece without having to sew them. You just cut around the edges and tie the 2 sides together. They're very cute and comfy- that would work for you wouldn't it??  Here are some directions on how to put them together:
> 
> http://www.exploringwomanhood.com/homelife/ideas/pom-jan03.htm
Click to expand...


----------



## karebear1

minnie2 said:


> Thanks!  I figured at worst case it is big and he has growing room
> 
> Here is the latest purse I made my mom.  She LOVEs purses and black and white polka dots with red.  I personally am a bit over it!




CUTE!!!!


----------



## minnie2

karebear1 said:


> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. No Def Leppard, but he did do a little Righteous Brothers (You've lost That Lovin' Feeling and Unchained Melody), Dionne Warwick (What the World Needs Now is Love, Sweet Love) and some ELVIS among other artists. I Loved the 40's era  of the music- it was fantabulous!
> 
> 
> *Minnie2-*We've been DVC members for 5 years now- and it is the BEST thing we've ever done with our money! We love it. It allows us to go to Florida 2-3 times a year and just relax. We never feel like we have to be all day everyday in the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> the 40's music would have been fun I love that kind of old stuff!
> 
> Glad to know that you love the dvc so much we just bought back  in June and are so thrilled ad we haven't even used it yet!
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

Karen this one is for you!!  I just sent a picture of the purse I made my mom to my best friend who is coming to WDW with us and this is what she emailed me back:

_Can you make it into a fanny pack because I am not using a purse when we go to the parks. _   

 Ok being the good friend I am and the fact I am so excited about her and ehr family coming with us I actually told her I would try   Any suggestions on how in the world i would do this????  I offered to make her a Mickey purse but she wants a fanny pack


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

minnie2 said:


> Karen this one is for you!!  I just sent a picture of the purse I made my mom to my best friend who is coming to WDW with us and this is what she emailed me back:
> 
> _Can you make it into a fanny pack because I am not using a purse when we go to the parks. _
> 
> Ok being the good friend I am and the fact I am so excited about her and ehr family coming with us I actually told her I would try   Any suggestions on how in the world i would do this????  I offered to make her a Mickey purse but she wants a fanny pack




Someone wanted to make that lovely purse into a Fanny Pack???? Good Lord!  

Note: I am not insulting people who wear fanny packs.  I agree that they are very convenient...just call me a slave to fashion (mind you I'm wearing shoes from Target right now!!!)


----------



## LisaZoe

kimmylaj said:


> just a quick question.  my computer was running slow yesterday so dh did a scan and a security warning came up saying that the proboards disboutiquers was a known phishing site. i have never seen that before and don't post any of my own info, but i was wondering if we should pm the wishtrippers address and stuff to anyone who is participating.  i dont know much about phishing so please if i am overly neurotic just let me know. thanks



We let the families know that their address will be posted on a board that can be viewed by the public and suggest that they use an address other than their home address, such as a business, church, etc. That's why some have elected to use General Delivery. Shannon tried to use PM to share the address for the first MAW Big Give but it was hard for her to get everyone and it meant that there'd be less spontaneous pixie dust sent.

BTW - Phishing is often done via email trying to get the person to click on a link in the email. The email will claim to be from a bank, Paypal, credit card, etc. The email and links in it look legitimate but they are fakes set up to try to get information for credit cards, passwords, etc. Some phishers may post on public boards to add links to get people to their fake websites. It's always important for people to be cautious when following links on boards or email. I don't follow email links at all unless they are from someone I know well.



jessica52877 said:


> Big Give for MistyMouse/Dylan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas is NOT a good model! He did want to keep the outfit though!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> About to send it out and does anyone have an idea as to what I should put for to whom? It has an address but no name? Should I just put Misty? or Dylan and her ID or something? I know the post office will not deliver an item with just an address. Any thoughts?



That is cute!

They are the Franzmann Family (first post in the thread shows this just a few lines above the address). You could address the package to the kids with that last name. I know not all families have the same last name for all members but I bet it would work even if it's not their legal last name.


----------



## luvinyou

minnie2 said:


> Karen this one is for you!!  I just sent a picture of the purse I made my mom to my best friend who is coming to WDW with us and this is what she emailed me back:
> 
> _Can you make it into a fanny pack because I am not using a purse when we go to the parks. _
> 
> Ok being the good friend I am and the fact I am so excited about her and ehr family coming with us I actually told her I would try   Any suggestions on how in the world i would do this????  I offered to make her a Mickey purse but she wants a fanny pack



I have this tutorial saved.  It looks like it might work


----------



## jessica52877

They are the Franzmann Family (first post in the thread shows this just a few lines above the address). You could address the package to the kids with that last name. I know not all families have the same last name for all members but I bet it would work even if it's not their legal last name. [/QUOTE]

Thanks! I obviously overlooked it somehow!!


----------



## the_seamstress

glorib said:


> OK, here are pics of my (mostly) clean craftin' area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to excuse the mess o' wires - the outlets in this room are in very inconvenient places!
> Now if I could just keep it this clean!  It seems like whenever I make something, I make a huge old mess!



*Looks awesome ...
Love it!*


----------



## TravelinGal

Anyone know where I can find a *plain white short sleeve mock neck shirt *for DS (3T) for a Mouseketeer costume?  

I've searched online (both boy and girl!) for them and can only find long sleeve winter weight turtleneck shirts.  Same thing with stores I've checked in person.

If anyone has one, I'd be happy to reimburse for shipping (_etc_  ) if we could get it before October 1st (giving some time before our trip on the 10th). Or let me know if you remember seeing one somewhere (store name etc).


Thanks!


----------



## LisaZoe

jessica52877 said:


> Thanks! I obviously overlooked it somehow!!



 You're welcome. There's a lot of information in those posts so it's easy to miss some of it.


----------



## t-beri

luvinyou said:


> I have this tutorial saved.  It looks like it might work



Good lookin' out Daniella!!!  That's actually kinda cute!  If you are gonna wear a fanny pack this is the way to do it!!!  That is unless you have Denise's COACH fanny pack


----------



## t-beri

BTW, shakin' you booty on the dance floor sans purse seems to be an ongoing problem.  My girlfriend knits these cute little bags and loops the top edges over bangle bracelets so you just wear them on your wrist.  They are cute and fun.  I am currently working on my own design in fabric- of course the minute I saw them several ideas sprang into my head..  I'll post a picture of the one she knit for me later.  

...t.


----------



## t-beri

Now Daniela's gonna have to make us all matching fanny packs   

OOOH, we could have a Fanny-Pack-Along!!!! 

I cracky me up!


----------



## Stephres

Tinka_Belle said:


> That outfit is so cute and your Megan is just adorable.



Thank you!



spongemommie05 said:


> love the megan outfit and she is so beautiful...



Thanks! We love Bunnytown around here too. 



teresajoy said:


> I had to call Arminda over to the computer for this one!!!! You should have seen her face when we got to the Arminda part!!!! Love it!!!! Oh, I'd only have had my camera out!
> 
> Arminda was wondering if Jacob got his haircut.
> 
> And, his birthday was Wednesday? I missed that somewhere along the line!
> 
> I love the outfit Steph!!! It is adorable!!!
> 
> Where is Scrappy? I see his doggy bed, but what did you do with him???



1) I was laughing so hard at that picture: what is with that face? I thought he must have been thinking about her!

2) Jacob's grandmother decided to cut his hair out of his face when she was visiting last weekend. No, no one asked me first. I think the back isn't as curly because he just got out of the shower.

3) Yes, he is nine now.  

4) Thank you!

5) Scrappy was outside barking at a squirrel on the screen. I was debating taking a picture but decided against it (silly me!). Megan even told me to.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I love that skirt.  I remember the last one.  How do you attach the tulled to the skirt?  I really wanted to add that to one of dd's dresses!  And next time we will do the megan!



I ran some basting stitches (long stitches) along the top of the tulle and gathered, then sewed it to the bottom layer of the skirt. Then I sewed that to the top layer of the skirt and then the whole mess to the yoke. It was such a pain! I sandwich the tulle between two skirt layers because it is itchy. And it is very slippery so the basting stitches help with that too. HTH!



jessica52877 said:


>



So cute: Dylan will love it! Maybe you need a bribe, er, I mean *incentive* to help Dallas be a more cooperative model. Not that I have any experience with that sort of thing.  



minnie2 said:


> *For those of you who have made the Carla C bowling shirt I have a ?*
> I have just finished printing all 117 pages and now I need more ink for my printer
> Ds is measuring a size between a 3/4 and 5/6 (23 1/2) but in reg clothes he is a 7 should i make the 5/6 and just add a few inches to the length or just go to the 7 since that is what he normally wears?  Does this shirt run really wide?  I don't think he has been a 3/4 since he was 3!



When I did mine I did the size he measured (5/6) but added two inches to the length. I really could have stood to make it the next size up because the boys like their shirts roomy. If your son is tall I would def. add some length to it. I can measure the 5/6 across if you'd like.



Clutterbug said:


> Love the twirl on that circle skirt!



Thanks!



t-beri said:


> and HOW CUTE is Megan in her HM outfit???  She's growing up Steph.    I thought we put a ban on that kind of thing
> ...t.



Um, I know! I keep telling her that. DH just gave me the ultimatum: I am no longer allowed to pick her up under any circumstances. I am very sad about it because she is my baby but my back cannot take it! I told him I was going to dress up Scrappy and wheel him around the neighborhood in Megan's stroller instead! That will teach him!



sashagiselle said:


> Hi there, I think I finally found something that I can have my dd5 volunteer in.  Love her to pieces, but like many children she does not really appreciate things.  My idea is to have her and I, sew blankets or basic stuffed teddy bears and then take them to either a children's hospital or shelter.  That being said, I know zero about sewing.  My mom may have an old machine or I think I've heard of some type of "sewing" that is more like tape?  I truly don't know!  What do you guys think, any suggestions?



I second the fleece blanket idea. I made one with my son when he was four or five and he still uses it today. I cut the strips and then we tied them together.


----------



## t-beri

Mac and I did one together and he's 9!!!  Actually he helped my w/ Lily's too.  We had a fun night watching movies and making blankets.  The kids loved it, we gave lily the scraps so she felt like she was helping.  I was not a fan of this style of blanket, but the kids LOVE them and get them out anytime we settle in for a movie.  Lily likes to take hers if she is sleeping over at her grands too.

...t.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Ok, they've been done a lot, but they're just so cute I had to make one too.

Princess storybook skirt for dd4 (almost 5  )











Mickey one for dd2.  





I aksed her to twirl & I got this





Ok, so dd2's was a skirt & when I put it on her she immediately pulled up like a dress. No matter what I tried so kept pulling it up.  So I added the ribbons so I could tie it on halter style.  I figure I can take the ribbons off later & she can wear it as a skirt then.


----------



## CampbellScot

Stephres said:


> DH just gave me the ultimatum: I am no longer allowed to pick her up under any circumstances. I am very sad about it because she is my baby but my back cannot take it! I told him I was going to dress up Scrappy and wheel him around the neighborhood in Megan's stroller instead! That will teach him!



what? it's weird to dress your dog up and wheel him around in his specially made dog carrige?

not that I do that...I just KNOW someone who does that...sometimes...

what?

*ahem*

 


I know what you mean though about heavy kids! Sally will sometimes want to be picked up...for whatever reason...even though she's 9...but seriously, it's like the child has lead in her veins...and weights attached to her clothes...she is SO incredibly heavy I can't believe it. And she's not overweight at all either...she's just very solid and muscular...which really prevents a lot of carrying!


----------



## t-beri

100AcrePrincess said:


> Mickey one for dd2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I aksed her to twirl & I got this


If ya can't beat 'em join 'em!! Lily did just the opposite for a while, she would undo her jumper straps and push the top down so she was wearing a skirt-kind of.   So I started making her skirts.  Thankfully she is wearing her twirl tops again...I heart them.

These are wonderful!


MISS CAMMIE YOU CRACKY ME UP   what?

Well guys, I am off to Orlando for the weekend. However dismal it may be w/ my entire right leg immobilized   I am hoping to rest up tonight and tomorrow and take off the knee brace on sunday and use my crutches (unless I can convince dh to wheel me around) at AK.  Keeping  my fingers crossed for at least one day at the parks.  I am planning on having dinner at the poly tonight or tomorrow and catching the fireworks from the beach  See ya real soon!
Have a great weekend everyone!!!

...t.


----------



## karebear1

OK everyone- here's what I have been working on the past few days.

By way of explanation- I teach the 7-8 year old kids at church. In our church when kids turn 8 they are baptized. So, I thought it might be nice to make one of those books for each child when they are Baptized so that can remember their Baptism. I took pictures of each page so you can see what the inside looks like. They are incomplete for now.-  The kids will fill in with photos, their thoughts, talks from their Baptism etc. This book is for a girl. When I do the boys I think I'll do it in primary colors and not make it so foo-foo-y. Do you think this is something a boy would even want???  What about the girls? Is this age appropriate for them or is it too little girl or too big girl for them??

Just took a look at one page in particular.... I need to add something- looks too plain.






























EDITED TO ADD:  If you think this is not age appropriate- can you PLEASE make some suggestions as to what would be a better way to make it age appropriate?  My youngest is 24- I think she would've loved it when she was 8- but time's change- ya know???


----------



## kimmylaj

LisaZoe said:


> We let the families know that their address will be posted on a board that can be viewed by the public and suggest that they use an address other than their home address, such as a business, church, etc. That's why some have elected to use General Delivery. Shannon tried to use PM to share the address for the first MAW Big Give but it was hard for her to get everyone and it meant that there'd be less spontaneous pixie dust sent.
> 
> BTW - Phishing is often done via email trying to get the person to click on a link in the email. The email will claim to be from a bank, Paypal, credit card, etc. The email and links in it look legitimate but they are fakes set up to try to get information for credit cards, passwords, etc. Some phishers may post on public boards to add links to get people to their fake websites. It's always important for people to be cautious when following links on boards or email. I don't follow email links at all unless they are from someone I know well.


thanks so much i never click on links either . i appreciate all the info


----------



## Natalie_89

karebear1 said:


> OK everyone- here's what I have been working on the past few days.
> 
> By way of explanation- I teach the 7-8 year old kids at church. In our church when kids turn 8 they are baptized. So, I thought it might be nice to make one of those books for each child when they are Baptized so that can remember their Baptism. I took pictures of each page so you can see what the inside looks like. They are incomplete for now.-  The kids will fill in with photos, their thoughts, talks from their Baptism etc. This book is for a girl. When I do the boys I think I'll do it in primary colors and not make it so foo-foo-y. Do you think this is something a boy would even want???  What about the girls? Is this age appropriate for them or is it too little girl or too big girl for them??
> 
> Just took a look at one page in particular.... I need to add something- looks too plain.
> 
> [/IMG]



I LOVE THIS


----------



## t-beri

karebear1 said:


>



I think they are very age appropriate and I think that at that age it will be good for both boys and girls.  My son (though he is a little less the typical boy)  Loves doing that stuff.  A little bit less now that he is 10 but at 8 definitely.  I'd love to know where you got the idea for or learned how to do those books.  I can think of a million and 2 things to do with them!!    I don't ever make scrapbooks but this is something I would love to do to chronicle certain events.  It'd be cool to do a book for my dad for his 50th b-day coming up....my aunt made my Pap a book for his 75th and it was all about headlines when he was born etc.. one of the facts was that Chocolate Chip Cookies were invented the same year he was born...HOW CRAZY IS THAT!!!!  It'd be fun to do that sort of thing in one of these books.

How nice of you to make them for your students.
...t.


----------



## karebear1

OK- I improved one page of the book. I think it looks a little better now. What do  you think?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


>



LOVE them...can you please tell me how you are doing this on the Cricut???  I want to CASE it  (with your permission of course!).  My BF's (the one who recently passed away) daughter is getting baptized at the end of the month and I'm the Godmother.  I would looking for something meaningful to get her.  This would be PERFECT.  Please tell me how you are doing the letters.  Aren't they chipboard???


----------



## snubie

karebear1 said:


> Yipee! Yapee!!! Yahoooooooooooo-ie!!! I just made my ressie for February for our Disboutique meet!
> 
> I'll be at BWV from the 8th-11th.  Where is everyone else staying??



I so want to be there.   I need to convince DH before Southwest releases their next slate of fares so I can get in on any deals.  Make sure you sign up on the other board.
http://disboutiquers.proboards106.com/index.cgi?board=chitchat&action=display&thread=312


----------



## karebear1

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> LOVE them...can you please tell me how you are doing this on the Cricut???  I want to CASE it  (with your permission of course!).  My BF's (the one who recently passed away) daughter is getting baptized at the end of the month and I'm the Godmother.  I would looking for something meaningful to get her.  This would be PERFECT.  Please tell me how you are doing the letters.  Aren't they chipboard???




I'm more then happy to tell you how to do this. It's not "my" design either... it's all about casing! Do you have Cricut Design Studio??? You need that to do these books. 



snubie said:


> I so want to be there.   I need to convince DH before Southwest releases their next slate of fares so I can get in on any deals.



Indeed you do need to convince DH- and FAST!!! We need you there!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> I'm more then happy to tell you how to do this. It's not "my" design either... it's all about casing! Do you have Cricut Design Studio??? You need that to do these books.



I don't personally have it (haven't made the leap yet!!!) BUT I have access to it!!!


----------



## teresajoy

kimmylaj said:


> just a quick question.  my computer was running slow yesterday so dh did a scan and a security warning came up saying that the proboards disboutiquers was a known phishing site. i have never seen that before and don't post any of my own info, but i was wondering if we should pm the wishtrippers address and stuff to anyone who is participating.  i dont know much about phishing so please if i am overlly neurotic just let me know. thanks


I don't think phisihing is something you have to worry about at the Disboutique board, I don't know why a scan would say it was a phishing site. We aren't trying to get any information out of you.  



jessica52877 said:


> Big Give for MistyMouse/Dylan
> 
> http://i148.photobucket.[/QUOTE]
> Very cute Jessica!
> 
> [quote="karebear1, post: 26780230"]Well, these pics weren't just from 1 concert, so the seating was different for each pic, but I think the furthest back I was  was row 6 center and the closet I was was row 1 center, then row 3 center.  I had really good seats!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah........ I knew he was there. I was just trying to surprise you guys! ;)[/QUOTE]
> I was wondering if he changed his clothes that many times in one concert.
> [quote="t-beri, post: 26780683"]Well DUH!!! you couldn't see my pics cause I moved them to another photobucket folder....here's a glimpse.
> 
> [IMG]http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u136/tifanicole/T-Beri%20Togs/th_Picture182.jpgHOPE everyone is doing well.
> ...t.


She's so cute Tifani! And, I am so sorry about your leg!!! That stinks! You have had one tough summer!  



karebear1 said:


> Yipee! Yapee!!! Yahoooooooooooo-ie!!! I just made my ressie for February for our Disboutique meet!
> 
> I'll be at BWV from the 8th-11th.  Where is everyone else staying??



WOO HOO for you!!! I wish I could go! 



luvinyou said:


> you guys talk way too much! lol I went on a mini vacation for 4 days, and had over 20 pages to catch up on!  I skimmed through them and I love all the new creations, they are all beautiful.  Especially Tom's little Mermaid outfit, I want it!



WHAT? only 20 pages in 4 days???? We were slacking!!!! 



minnie2 said:


> Thanks!  I figured at worst case it is big and he has growing room
> 
> Here is the latest purse I made my mom.  She LOVEs purses and black and white polka dots with red.  I personally am a bit over it!


I really love that! 


100AcrePrincess said:


> Ok, they've been done a lot, but they're just so cute I had to make one too.
> 
> Princess storybook skirt for dd4 (almost 5  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I aksed her to twirl & I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so dd2's was a skirt & when I put it on her she immediately pulled up like a dress. No matter what I tried so kept pulling it up.  So I added the ribbons so I could tie it on halter style.  I figure I can take the ribbons off later & she can wear it as a skirt then.


Those are so cute!!!!! Too funny about your daughter pulling it up to be a dress!!! 



t-beri said:


> If ya can't beat 'em join 'em!! Lily did just the opposite for a while, she would undo her jumper straps and push the top down so she was wearing a skirt-kind of.   So I started making her skirts.  Thankfully she is wearing her twirl tops again...I heart them.
> 
> These are wonderful!
> 
> 
> MISS CAMMIE YOU CRACKY ME UP   what?
> 
> Well guys, I am off to Orlando for the weekend. However dismal it may be w/ my entire right leg immobilized   I am hoping to rest up tonight and tomorrow and take off the knee brace on sunday and use my crutches (unless I can convince dh to wheel me around) at AK.  Keeping  my fingers crossed for at least one day at the parks.  I am planning on having dinner at the poly tonight or tomorrow and catching the fireworks from the beach  See ya real soon!
> Have a great weekend everyone!!!
> 
> ...t.



Have a great weejebd T, and stay off that foot! 


karebear1 said:


> OK everyone- here's what I have been working on the past few days.
> 
> By way of explanation- I teach the 7-8 year old kids at church. In our church when kids turn 8 they are baptized. So, I thought it might be nice to make one of those books for each child when they are Baptized so that can remember their Baptism. I took pictures of each page so you can see what the inside looks like. They are incomplete for now.-  The kids will fill in with photos, their thoughts, talks from their Baptism etc. This book is for a girl. When I do the boys I think I'll do it in primary colors and not make it so foo-foo-y. Do you think this is something a boy would even want???  What about the girls? Is this age appropriate for them or is it too little girl or too big girl for them??
> 
> Just took a look at one page in particular.... I need to add something- looks too plain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:  If you think this is not age appropriate- can you PLEASE make some suggestions as to what would be a better way to make it age appropriate?  My youngest is 24- I think she would've loved it when she was 8- but time's change- ya know???


I think those are wonderful!!!! I think 8 year olds would love them. Actually, I think anyone would love them!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Those of you with a serger, any tips for serger around the armhole???  I was making CarlaC's peasant top, and went ahead and use the serger instead of zigzagging around the armholes...and oooops, it cut right through the body and sleeves!  Also, do you serge all the raw edges after you cut out the pieces, or do you serge all the raw edges after you are finish the outfit?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Stephres said:


> I got out an UFO (thanks Lisa) and finished it today. It is a circle skirt I was trying to make for an 8 year old but I did the calculations for the circle with the measurement of the waist, not the waist times 1.5 so it ended up too tight for the older girl. That is the second time I have done it, so you would think I would learn. So I shortened it and gave it to Megan. I asked her if she wanted a guitar on the t, but she insisted on a M. Or she said I could do a G (for her middle name) if I wanted.
> 
> Megan says this is the proper Megan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many Megans!



I love that skirt.  Are the directions in the bookmarks?


----------



## karebear1

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I don't personally have it (haven't made the leap yet!!!) BUT I have access to it!!!



OK- I'll send the instructions to you in a pm. They're pretty easy to understand- but if you have questions, just let me know- I'll do what I cna to help!



teresajoy said:


> WOO HOO for you!!! I wish I could go!
> 
> 
> I think those are wonderful!!!! I think 8 year olds would love them. Actually, I think anyone would love them!



I wish you could be there as well! Don't you think you could just pop in and out for us? It would be so much FUNNER if you were there too!

AND....... Barry does change his outfits that many timers in one show-  even though those pics are from different shows. It's usually just a jacket change- but there are lots of them!


----------



## twob4him

kimmylaj said:


> just a quick question.  my computer was running slow yesterday so dh did a scan and a security warning came up saying that the proboards disboutiquers was a known phishing site. i have never seen that before and don't post any of my own info, but i was wondering if we should pm the wishtrippers address and stuff to anyone who is participating.  i dont know much about phishing so please if i am overlly neurotic just let me know. thanks


My Dh fishes a lot...like every night...but I don't.... (I am just kidding!)



t-beri said:


> Well DUH!!! you couldn't see my pics cause I moved them to another photobucket folder....here's a glimpse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and again....I thought this was too funny, I asked her to "pose" and got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be sewing her a very cute pair of pants to go with it for saturday though b/c I now have a splint on my ankle and an immobilizing brace on my knee.  I apparently sprained my ankle and most likely have some soft tissue damage to my knee.  They also gave me a shot of toradol for my hip.  They gave me some drugs but I probably won't take them and told me to
> STAY OFF OF MY FEET...   The swelling seems to have gone down since my ankle was immobilized and I absolutely cannot use it. I tried to argue that at work I sit all day and he said no go, I need to be RESTING w/ my ankle and knee elevated.
> So I'm back on crutches.
> My mom is out of town so I am camping out on the office couch w/ the phone.  I had to do a little work on the schedule so I thought I would check in w/ you all before I went back to the couch.
> 
> HOPE everyone is doing well.
> ...t.


T - Glad you went to the doctor...do you think you could rent one of the things at AK....you know the golfcart thingy....the name is escaping me...perhaps with a doctors note. That way you wouldn't have to walk much at all.  
BTW, I love the Strawberry shortcake top and your dd is too cute!  



karebear1 said:


> Yipee! Yapee!!! Yahoooooooooooo-ie!!! I just made my ressie for February for our Disboutique meet!
> 
> I'll be at BWV from the 8th-11th.  Where is everyone else staying??



Yaaaaaa!!!!! I am still in the most probably going category. I will probably stay at POP! My friend who is coming with me is getting on an airplane right about now for Disney  She's going for a week!




karebear1 said:


> OK everyone- here's what I have been working on the past few days.


Wow the are really cute! I am sure they will love them. 



snubie said:


> I so want to be there.   I need to convince DH before Southwest releases their next slate of fares so I can get in on any deals.  Make sure you sign up on the other board.
> http://disboutiquers.proboards106.com/index.cgi?board=chitchat&action=display&thread=312


Thanks for posting the link again! Now people get out theere and sign up!!!


----------



## spongemommie05

karebear1 said:


> Well spongie...... it's not a coloring page, but it is some pics that you could enlarge and cut just like you do with a coloring page. Hope it  helps some!


Thanks , i will have to try this but if all else fails i may have to just draw them 



Clared said:


> I grew up in East Grinstead!!!
> And me!!  Hope is on an enforced Disney channel fest at the minute in preparation for our trip!!  The Bunnytown hop and Hot Dot dance are compulsory join-ins in our house!!!


So true !!!! i love to hear Mayson laugh at Bunnytown he loves it when the bunny hops in the hole..



jessica52877 said:


> Big Give for MistyMouse/Dylan


That is way awesome (it's for a boy Cute is not a appropiate word  )



karebear1 said:


> Yipee! Yahoooooooooooo-ie!!! I just made my ressie for February for our Disboutique meet!
> 
> I'll be at BWV from the 8th-11th.  Where is everyone else staying??


Yea 4 you !!! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Spomgemomma5-I have to know.....Why did the chicken cross the road? cute pic of your DD by the way.
















They met Isabelle and Then had a PARTYYYYYYY...



minnie2 said:


> Thanks!  I figured at worst case it is big and he has growing room
> 
> Here is the latest purse I made my mom.  She LOVEs purses and black and white polka dots with red.  I personally am a bit over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too cute ..i need to make some.
> 
> 
> 
> t-beri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Daniela's gonna have to make us all matching fanny packs
> 
> OOOH, we could have a Fanny-Pack-Along!!!!
> 
> I cracky me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100AcrePrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, they've been done a lot, but they're just so cute I had to make one too.
> 
> Princess storybook skirt for dd4 (almost 5  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey one for dd2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I aksed her to twirl & I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so dd2's was a skirt & when I put it on her she immediately pulled up like a dress. No matter what I tried so kept pulling it up.  So I added the ribbons so I could tie it on halter style.  I figure I can take the ribbons off later & she can wear it as a skirt then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are adorable ..
Click to expand...


----------



## spongemommie05

karebear1 said:


> OK everyone- here's what I have been working on the past few days.
> 
> By way of explanation- I teach the 7-8 year old kids at church. In our church when kids turn 8 they are baptized. So, I thought it might be nice to make one of those books for each child when they are Baptized so that can remember their Baptism. I took pictures of each page so you can see what the inside looks like. They are incomplete for now.-  The kids will fill in with photos, their thoughts, talks from their Baptism etc. This book is for a girl. When I do the boys I think I'll do it in primary colors and not make it so foo-foo-y. Do you think this is something a boy would even want???  What about the girls? Is this age appropriate for them or is it too little girl or too big girl for them??
> 
> Just took a look at one page in particular.... I need to add something- looks too plain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:  If you think this is not age appropriate- can you PLEASE make some suggestions as to what would be a better way to make it age appropriate?  My youngest is 24- I think she would've loved it when she was 8- but time's change- ya know???


OK, now i want to be a part of your ward  What a special thing you are doing something they will remember always .. so cute  I want to know also how you did it.... i have my 9 yr old who is not baptised yet and 3 more down the road if they decide they want to....



karebear1 said:


> OK- I improved one page of the book. I think it looks a little better now. What do  you think?


wow just amazing......


----------



## karrierock

teresajoy said:


> Hey! Nice to see you posting again!!! And, congratulations on the new baby!!!! How exciting!  I remember your daughter, she was the one who ate teh Mickey Bar without getting ANY on herself!!! Very impressive!



Wow what a great memory you have!   I wish I could remember anything for more than 10 minutes, too sleep deprived!  I fell asleep on the floor stuffing goody bags last night!  Tonight I'll be up late sewing.


----------



## BrookeTx

Hi everyone!

I am a buyer of customs for Disney and love the gal who makes my daughter's outfits! 

I am needing some ideas for Epcot outfits! 
For Magic Kingdom, my 6 year old will do giselle, but not sure about my 3 1/2 year old! I was thinking something other than princess! 

Any ideas?


----------



## karrierock

glorib said:


> OK, here are pics of my (mostly) clean craftin' area!
> You'll have to excuse the mess o' wires - the outlets in this room are in very inconvenient places!
> 
> Now if I could just keep it this clean!  It seems like whenever I make something, I make a huge old mess!




I'm so jealous!  I can't even get into my craft space right now.  When we were finishing the baby's nursery, it was the only place we could "dump" what was in my husbands office.  All my sewing stuff wound up in the hall closet. Someday I'll get it as neat as yours again!


----------



## minnie2

luvinyou said:


> I have this tutorial saved.  It looks like it might work


thanks!  I will check it out.  Is it also in the book marks?  After i teased her about her fanny pack remoark to me since she knows how I feel about them I did tell her because i love her I would make her a Mickey one but she said she had a Disney fanny pack so I thin I might make her a change purse and a sunglass case to match 



Stephres said:


> T
> 
> When I did mine I did the size he measured (5/6) but added two inches to the length. I really could have stood to make it the next size up because the boys like their shirts roomy. If your son is tall I would def. add some length to it. I can measure the 5/6 across if you'd like.


I think I might hold the pattern pieces up to him or just make the bigger size he can always grow into it and then I will know for sure next time.  Thank you for the offer though!  



100AcrePrincess said:


> Ok, they've been done a lot, but they're just so cute I had to make one too.
> 
> Princess storybook skirt for dd4 (almost 5  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey one for dd2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I aksed her to twirl & I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so dd2's was a skirt & when I put it on her she immediately pulled up like a dress. No matter what I tried so kept pulling it up.  So I added the ribbons so I could tie it on halter style.  I figure I can take the ribbons off later & she can wear it as a skirt then.


So cute! I almost got this nemo story book that was onsale but both of my kids vetoed it 



karebear1 said:


> OK everyone- here's what I have been working on the past few days.
> 
> By way of explanation- I teach the 7-8 year old kids at church. In our church when kids turn 8 they are baptized. So, I thought it might be nice to make one of those books for each child when they are Baptized so that can remember their Baptism. I took pictures of each page so you can see what the inside looks like. They are incomplete for now.-  The kids will fill in with photos, their thoughts, talks from their Baptism etc. This book is for a girl. When I do the boys I think I'll do it in primary colors and not make it so foo-foo-y. Do you think this is something a boy would even want???  What about the girls? Is this age appropriate for them or is it too little girl or too big girl for them??
> 
> Just took a look at one page in particular.... I need to add something- looks too plain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:  If you think this is not age appropriate- can you PLEASE make some suggestions as to what would be a better way to make it age appropriate?  My youngest is 24- I think she would've loved it when she was 8- but time's change- ya know???


I love it what a wonderful gift to give those kids!  I like the idea of making the boys different from the girls.  I think any kid would love it and frankly even if they didn't right now at 8 when they were older they will love it to look back on.  My mil made photo books for each of her kids and gave it to them when they graduated and  they all love them.  Nothing fancy a very primitive scarp book.

 I have to share I am so excited!  My girlfriend offered to watch y dog when we are in WDW!  I have never kenneled my dogs they have either come with us or I have had a pet sitter.  Since we got Daisy she has just come on vacation with us.  Well in WDW that can't happen.  So my friend said as long as she gets along with her dog she will take her for the week!  Well they were instantly best buddies!  Daisy is the big dog and her is a tiny Maltese but they adored each other!  The only thing she asked was one night to watch her kids and I told he rI would have done that even if she didn't offer to watch my puppy!   

The other fun part is she wants to learn how to sew from me So next week we are going to head to the fabric store and get some fabric so we can make the girls matching skirts.  

 I think as a thank you when it is over I might make the girls matching outfit or something and of course bring them back something from WDW!  

 I am so excited that was my biggest stress point leaving my dog!  I know pathetic but I am a bit freaky with my dog

 I also just found out her nephew is going to WDW on a MAW trip next week.  I wish I would have known... oh well I am just happy he is feeling better.


----------



## revrob

karebear1 said:


> OK everyone- here's what I have been working on the past few days.
> 
> By way of explanation- I teach the 7-8 year old kids at church. In our church when kids turn 8 they are baptized. So, I thought it might be nice to make one of those books for each child when they are Baptized so that can remember their Baptism. I took pictures of each page so you can see what the inside looks like. They are incomplete for now.-  The kids will fill in with photos, their thoughts, talks from their Baptism etc. This book is for a girl. When I do the boys I think I'll do it in primary colors and not make it so foo-foo-y. Do you think this is something a boy would even want???  What about the girls? Is this age appropriate for them or is it too little girl or too big girl for them??
> 
> 
> Just took a look at one page in particular.... I need to add something- looks too plain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:  If you think this is not age appropriate- can you PLEASE make some suggestions as to what would be a better way to make it age appropriate?  My youngest is 24- I think she would've loved it when she was 8- but time's change- ya know???



I LOVE this!  Would you mind PMing me instructions as well?  I'd love to be able to do something like this.



ABOUT THE DISBOUTIQUER BOARD AND PHISHING - 
Is it possible that it shows as a phishing site because I have the ability to mass email from that group?  I have sent a mass email and posted a link back to the site.  I wonder if that has anything to do with it?


THOSE WITH ADOPTED CHILDREN!  HELP!
I went yesterday to register AbbyGrace for school.  I took her original birth certificate from China.  I also took her adoption certificate.  The school didn't want a copy of her adoption certificate, so they only took a copy of the birth certificate.  Today I get a call from the school asking if I knew if I had to have a TEXAS birth certificate to register her in school.  Well, NO, I've never been told that.  It doesn't sound right to me.  My SW NEVER said that this was the case, and what about all of the children that weren't born in Texas - they aren't allowed to go to school here?  What about all of the children from Mexico that live in this state?  Does this sound right?  Any suggestions on what I need to do?  We've not gone through the process of re-adoption because we were told that it wasn't legally necessary, it would just be a convenience.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

revrob said:


> THOSE WITH ADOPTED CHILDREN!  HELP!
> I went yesterday to register AbbyGrace for school.  I took her original birth certificate from China.  I also took her adoption certificate.  The school didn't want a copy of her adoption certificate, so they only took a copy of the birth certificate.  Today I get a call from the school asking if I knew if I had to have a TEXAS birth certificate to register her in school.  Well, NO, I've never been told that.  It doesn't sound right to me.  My SW NEVER said that this was the case, and what about all of the children that weren't born in Texas - they aren't allowed to go to school here?  What about all of the children from Mexico that live in this state?  Does this sound right?  Any suggestions on what I need to do?  We've not gone through the process of re-adoption because we were told that it wasn't legally necessary, it would just be a convenience.  Any thoughts?




Didn't you get a brand new birth cert that listed you as the parent??  However, she was BORN in China so the school should have been happy with that.  If she was born in another state and adopted by you, you wouldn't have been asked for a birth cert for YOUR state.  I don't know why the country would matter.


----------



## LisaZoe

teresajoy said:


> I don't think phishing is something you have to worry about at the Disboutique board, I don't know why a scan would say it was a phishing site. We aren't trying to get any information out of you.





revrob said:


> ABOUT THE DISBOUTIQUER BOARD AND PHISHING -
> Is it possible that it shows as a phishing site because I have the ability to mass email from that group?  I have sent a mass email and posted a link back to the site.  I wonder if that has anything to do with it?



I have a feeling it's not the Disboutique board specifically but proboards in general could be the concern. On sites like that where anyone can start a boards with little effort, unless you already are familiar with the person who started the board, you never know who is behind it and their motives for setting it up.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Those of you with a serger, any tips for serger around the armhole???  I was making CarlaC's peasant top, and went ahead and use the serger instead of zigzagging around the armholes...and oooops, it cut right through the body and sleeves!  Also, do you serge all the raw edges after you cut out the pieces, or do you serge all the raw edges after you are finish the outfit?



Ack, I always worry about doing that with a serger. I've come close but luckily never actually cut the fabric in the wrong spot.

I stitch a seam on my regular machine and then "finish" it with the serger. If you do all the seams first it would be harder to serge them later.



revrob said:


> THOSE WITH ADOPTED CHILDREN!  HELP!
> I went yesterday to register AbbyGrace for school.  I took her original birth certificate from China.  I also took her adoption certificate.  The school didn't want a copy of her adoption certificate, so they only took a copy of the birth certificate.  Today I get a call from the school asking if I knew if I had to have a TEXAS birth certificate to register her in school.  Well, NO, I've never been told that.  It doesn't sound right to me.  My SW NEVER said that this was the case, and what about all of the children that weren't born in Texas - they aren't allowed to go to school here?  What about all of the children from Mexico that live in this state?  Does this sound right?  Any suggestions on what I need to do?  We've not gone through the process of re-adoption because we were told that it wasn't legally necessary, it would just be a convenience.  Any thoughts?



That doens't sound right but I don't know how they do things with international adoptions. I found this information that might be helpful:
http://international.adoption.com/foreign/adopting-re-adopting-in-the-us.html


----------



## SallyfromDE

jessica52877 said:


> Big Give for MistyMouse/Dylan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas is NOT a good model! He did want to keep the outfit though!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> About to send it out and does anyone have an idea as to what I should put for to whom? It has an address but no name? Should I just put Misty? or Dylan and her ID or something? I know the post office will not deliver an item with just an address. Any thoughts?



This looks great. I was thinking about doing something like this for my nephew, but try to make the cutout look like the laser or the car. But would anyone be able to tell what it was? 



sashagiselle said:


> Hi there, I think I finally found something that I can have my dd5 volunteer in.  Love her to pieces, but like many children she does not really appreciate things.  My idea is to have her and I, sew blankets or basic stuffed teddy bears and then take them to either a children's hospital or shelter.  That being said, I know zero about sewing.  My mom may have an old machine or I think I've heard of some type of "sewing" that is more like tape?  I truly don't know!  What do you guys think, any suggestions?



I think it's a great idea. My mother makes hats for the cancer association (for women that lost thier hair) and crochets and sews blankets for premies at the hospital. Why don't you call and ask what they need the most, or what they take? 



karebear1 said:


> OK everyone- here's what I have been working on the past few days.
> 
> By way of explanation- I teach the 7-8 year old kids at church. In our church when kids turn 8 they are baptized. So, I thought it might be nice to make one of those books for each child when they are Baptized so that can remember their Baptism. I took pictures of each page so you can see what the inside looks like. They are incomplete for now.-  The kids will fill in with photos, their thoughts, talks from their Baptism etc. This book is for a girl. When I do the boys I think I'll do it in primary colors and not make it so foo-foo-y. Do you think this is something a boy would even want???  What about the girls? Is this age appropriate for them or is it too little girl or too big girl for them??
> 
> Just took a look at one page in particular.... I need to add something- looks too plain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:  If you think this is not age appropriate- can you PLEASE make some suggestions as to what would be a better way to make it age appropriate?  My youngest is 24- I think she would've loved it when she was 8- but time's change- ya know???



This is absolutely GORGEOUS!! I wish I could do this!!


----------



## Piper

revrob said:


> I LOVE this! Would you mind PMing me instructions as well? I'd love to be able to do something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ABOUT THE DISBOUTIQUER BOARD AND PHISHING -
> Is it possible that it shows as a phishing site because I have the ability to mass email from that group? I have sent a mass email and posted a link back to the site. I wonder if that has anything to do with it?
> 
> 
> THOSE WITH ADOPTED CHILDREN! HELP!
> I went yesterday to register AbbyGrace for school. I took her original birth certificate from China. I also took her adoption certificate. The school didn't want a copy of her adoption certificate, so they only took a copy of the birth certificate. Today I get a call from the school asking if I knew if I had to have a TEXAS birth certificate to register her in school. Well, NO, I've never been told that. It doesn't sound right to me. My SW NEVER said that this was the case, and what about all of the children that weren't born in Texas - they aren't allowed to go to school here? What about all of the children from Mexico that live in this state? Does this sound right? Any suggestions on what I need to do? We've not gone through the process of re-adoption because we were told that it wasn't legally necessary, it would just be a convenience. Any thoughts?


 
You do not have to have a Texas birth certificate.  I teach in a multilingual public school in the Houston area and my children have birth certificates from all over the world--including other states in the U.S.  Call them back and tell them they have what they need and if they want a copy of the adoption papers, you will be glad to provide them.


----------



## pugga04

travelinGal:
how do you get the pattern on the clothes?
what kind of paint do you use?


----------



## iheartdisney

BrookeTx said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a buyer of customs for Disney and love the gal who makes my daughter's outfits!
> 
> I am needing some ideas for Epcot outfits!
> For Magic Kingdom, my 6 year old will do giselle, but not sure about my 3 1/2 year old! I was thinking something other than princess!
> 
> Any ideas?



I'm a beginner, so not nearly as creative as most of the ladies here, but...
We are having dinner at CR, so I was planning on some Nemo-themed fabrics for our Epcot day.
For the 3 yr old, what about Pooh for Magic Kingdom?


----------



## SallyfromDE

TeresaJoy, is this any better? 

















I just tried to enhance the photo.


----------



## CastleCreations

Hello...Here I am again, making outfits that I really shouldn't be...I still have 2 outfits to make for our cruise... Anywho, here is Ireland's Witchy Minnie for our day at MK, during Halloween. 
I haven't made Alexis's yet...boy I have a lot to do. Anywho, the bottom isn't hemmed yet...I'm putting a band of either the orange or the candycorn along the bottom...









After posting the pictures...I see that the top looks weird around the top of the bodice. The dress is WAY to big for the hanger, but the top looks like the bodices that I usually make...It's not straight across...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

luvinyou said:


> I have this tutorial saved. It looks like it might work


Now that is a cute fanny pack. 



100AcrePrincess said:


> Ok, they've been done a lot, but they're just so cute I had to make one too.
> 
> Princess storybook skirt for dd4 (almost 5  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey one for dd2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I aksed her to twirl & I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so dd2's was a skirt & when I put it on her she immediately pulled up like a dress. No matter what I tried so kept pulling it up. So I added the ribbons so I could tie it on halter style. I figure I can take the ribbons off later & she can wear it as a skirt then.


Those are so cute. Love the twirl?



CastleCreations said:


> Hello...Here I am again, making outfits that I really shouldn't be...I still have 2 outfits to make for our cruise... Anywho, here is Ireland's Witchy Minnie for our day at MK, during Halloween.
> I haven't made Alexis's yet...boy I have a lot to do. Anywho, the bottom isn't hemmed yet...I'm putting a band of either the orange or the candycorn along the bottom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After posting the pictures...I see that the top looks weird around the top of the bodice. The dress is WAY to big for the hanger, but the top looks like the bodices that I usually make...It's not straight across...


That is very pretty. I love the Minnie applique.

Jenna talked my grandpa into letting her buy fabric on his card. I don't think he knew what he was getting into. Anyways the total at the register was $89.  She has some halloween outfits planned.


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> That doens't sound right but I don't know how they do things with international adoptions. I found this information that might be helpful:
> http://international.adoption.com/foreign/adopting-re-adopting-in-the-us.html





Piper said:


> You do not have to have a Texas birth certificate.  I teach in a multilingual public school in the Houston area and my children have birth certificates from all over the world--including other states in the U.S.  Call them back and tell them they have what they need and if they want a copy of the adoption papers, you will be glad to provide them.



The site that Lisa posted does say that Texas recognizes international adoption the same as a domestic adoption so there shouldn't be a problem.  People just don't know how to handle unusual circumstances.  It's just very strange to me to think that in this day and age that there are those that are so inept when it comes to adoption.   It's very frustrating to me.


----------



## bigdisgrandma

Hi disboutiquers, I am not bigdisgrandma but I am her daughter Anne.  She asked me to post this because she and my sister Lindsey are banned!  Anyway, we have been busy at my mom's house doing a mini-big give.  When mom read ibdamama's trip report about their Wish trip in 10 days, she said "Those little girls need a new dress for their trip!"  There was certainly not time for something as incredible as the outfits that have come to Lindsey's children but she had to do something.  So she got out the sewing machine and we girls did what we do best, we went shopping.  Here are the pictures of the dresses that she made for Rachel, Mia and Ashley.  We hope they love them as much as we loved putting together.  We will send them off tomorrow with some extra surprises in the package for them.

















Thanks for letting me post this.  Mom is pretty excited to start the pay it forward plan!  Again thanks for everything you are doing for Lindsey, Bryan, Brody, Karlyn and Gabby.

Anne Taylor
bigdisaunt?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

CastleCreations said:


>



LOVE it


----------



## jessica52877

bigdisgrandma said:


> Hi disboutiquers, I am not bigdisgrandma but I am her daughter Anne.  She asked me to post this because she and my sister Lindsey are banned!  Anyway, we have been busy at my mom's house doing a mini-big give.  When mom read ibdamama's trip report about their Wish trip in 10 days, she said "Those little girls need a new dress for their trip!"  There was certainly not time for something as incredible as the outfits that have come to Lindsey's children but she had to do something.  So she got out the sewing machine and we girls did what we do best, we went shopping.  Here are the pictures of the dresses that she made for Rachel, Mia and Ashley.  We hope they love them as much as we loved putting together.  We will send them off tomorrow with some extra surprises in the package for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post this.  Mom is pretty excited to start the pay it forward plan!  Again thanks for everything you are doing for Lindsey, Bryan, Brody, Karlyn and Gabby.
> 
> Anne Taylor
> bigdisaunt?



Bigdisaunt sounds great to me! Those outfits are wonderful! I am so glad that the pixie dust is spreading! It is just so much fun! Thanks for sharing! Can't wait until bigdisgrandma can join us over here, and mom too.


----------



## longaberger_lara

karebear1 said:


> OK everyone- here's what I have been working on the past few days.
> 
> By way of explanation- I teach the 7-8 year old kids at church. In our church when kids turn 8 they are baptized. So, I thought it might be nice to make one of those books for each child when they are Baptized so that can remember their Baptism. I took pictures of each page so you can see what the inside looks like. They are incomplete for now.-  The kids will fill in with photos, their thoughts, talks from their Baptism etc. This book is for a girl. When I do the boys I think I'll do it in primary colors and not make it so foo-foo-y. Do you think this is something a boy would even want???  What about the girls? Is this age appropriate for them or is it too little girl or too big girl for them??
> 
> Just took a look at one page in particular.... I need to add something- looks too plain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:  If you think this is not age appropriate- can you PLEASE make some suggestions as to what would be a better way to make it age appropriate?  My youngest is 24- I think she would've loved it when she was 8- but time's change- ya know???



Add me to your list of admirers!  That is gorgeous!  Could you please PM me the directions too?  Pretty please!


----------



## karebear1

SallyfromDE said:


> This is absolutely GORGEOUS!! I wish I could do this!!



You can! All you need is a Cricut and the Cricut Design Studio software! I'll send you instructions of how to make the word books if you have them.


----------



## Stephres

100AcrePrincess said:


>



I love these! How very clever to turn it into a dress, think of all the use you'll get out of it. I love your youngest pink shoes too, they are too cute!



CampbellScot said:


> what? it's weird to dress your dog up and wheel him around in his specially made dog carrige?
> 
> not that I do that...I just KNOW someone who does that...sometimes...
> 
> what?
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean though about heavy kids! Sally will sometimes want to be picked up...for whatever reason...even though she's 9...but seriously, it's like the child has lead in her veins...and weights attached to her clothes...she is SO incredibly heavy I can't believe it. And she's not overweight at all either...she's just very solid and muscular...which really prevents a lot of carrying!



1) I am sure lots of people use their little dog as a surrogate baby. I can't imagine there is anything weird about it.  

2) Goodness, you should not be picking up Sally at all! Once you injure your back, it will never be the same!



karebear1 said:


>



Gorgeous! I don't know if 8 year old boys will appreciate it, but I bet their mothers will!  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Those of you with a serger, any tips for serger around the armhole???  I was making CarlaC's peasant top, and went ahead and use the serger instead of zigzagging around the armholes...and oooops, it cut right through the body and sleeves!  Also, do you serge all the raw edges after you cut out the pieces, or do you serge all the raw edges after you are finish the outfit?



I serge after I sew a seam that will show on the inside. My serger has a piece that comes off so you can sew in a circle (like the sewing machine). Do you have something like that? It might make it easier to serge the armholes.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love that skirt.  Are the directions in the bookmarks?



Yes, if you look under skirts, there is a whole sections called circle skirts that have the formula to use (not that I can manage to use it correctly, lol).



CastleCreations said:


>



Very cool: another hit! I love how you did the straps.



bigdisgrandma said:


>



Very cool Anne! Thanks for sharing them with us and you guys are so sweet to already be thinking about paying it forward. I am sure the girls will love them!

I have that Tinkerbelle fabric that I can't figure out what to do with. I love the simple a-line with the cute ruffle.


----------



## revrob

bigdisgrandma said:


> Hi disboutiquers, I am not bigdisgrandma but I am her daughter Anne.  She asked me to post this because she and my sister Lindsey are banned!  Anyway, we have been busy at my mom's house doing a mini-big give.  When mom read ibdamama's trip report about their Wish trip in 10 days, she said "Those little girls need a new dress for their trip!"  There was certainly not time for something as incredible as the outfits that have come to Lindsey's children but she had to do something.  So she got out the sewing machine and we girls did what we do best, we went shopping.  Here are the pictures of the dresses that she made for Rachel, Mia and Ashley.  We hope they love them as much as we loved putting together.  We will send them off tomorrow with some extra surprises in the package for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post this.  Mom is pretty excited to start the pay it forward plan!  Again thanks for everything you are doing for Lindsey, Bryan, Brody, Karlyn and Gabby.
> 
> Anne Taylor
> bigdisaunt?



This brought tears to my eyes!  Isn't the spirit of giving an amazing thing!  It truly is magical.


----------



## kimmylaj

teresajoy said:


> I don't think phisihing is something you have to worry about at the Disboutique board, I don't know why a scan would say it was a phishing site. We aren't trying to get any information out of you.


no i am sorry i didnt mean that anyone that makes clothing and does the big give  project would be phishing, i just meant outsiders people who dont post and might just be looking for info. as i stated i dont really understand much about phishing and just wouldnt want any of you lovely ladies or the families we are helping to be scammed.  i didnt intend to imply anyone on here would do anything like that and big apologies if that is how it came across. i'm so sorry


----------



## twob4him

bigdisgrandma said:


> Hi disboutiquers, I am not bigdisgrandma but I am her daughter Anne.  She asked me to post this because she and my sister Lindsey are banned!  Anyway, we have been busy at my mom's house doing a mini-big give.  When mom read ibdamama's trip report about their Wish trip in 10 days, she said "Those little girls need a new dress for their trip!"  There was certainly not time for something as incredible as the outfits that have come to Lindsey's children but she had to do something.  So she got out the sewing machine and we girls did what we do best, we went shopping.  Here are the pictures of the dresses that she made for Rachel, Mia and Ashley.  We hope they love them as much as we loved putting together.  We will send them off tomorrow with some extra surprises in the package for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post this.  Mom is pretty excited to start the pay it forward plan!  Again thanks for everything you are doing for Lindsey, Bryan, Brody, Karlyn and Gabby.
> 
> Anne Taylor
> bigdisaunt?



Anne they are all beautiful! What a wonderful and sweet way to send the pixie dust on!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

karebear1 said:


>



I think you could make a small fortune doing these for sale!  I'd love one myself with the name of my daughter, or of our family!!


----------



## kpgriffin

="Navy"]THOSE WITH ADOPTED CHILDREN!  HELP!
I went yesterday to register AbbyGrace for school.  I took her original birth certificate from China.  I also took her adoption certificate.  The school didn't want a copy of her adoption certificate, so they only took a copy of the birth certificate.  Today I get a call from the school asking if I knew if I had to have a TEXAS birth certificate to register her in school.  Well, NO, I've never been told that.  It doesn't sound right to me.  My SW NEVER said that this was the case, and what about all of the children that weren't born in Texas - they aren't allowed to go to school here?  What about all of the children from Mexico that live in this state?  Does this sound right?  Any suggestions on what I need to do?  We've not gone through the process of re-adoption because we were told that it wasn't legally necessary, it would just be a convenience.  Any thoughts?[/COLOR][/QUOTE]

I practice law in Alabama but I am not familiar with Texas adoption code. Check to see if you can have the adoption domesticated as a foreign judgment. This would take a lot less time and money to complete.  If you do not know a local atty, you can call your state bar association and request a referral for an adoption atty in your area. Good luck.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

So I am thinking of getting out my rotary cutter while watching the Olympics.  Is 5" by 5" pretty standard size to cut for  a patchwork twirl?  I plan on doing 3 layers and then doubling the length of the layer (not the patches) for my first one.  Although it might be easier to just double the patches for my first time, that would be more math than I feel like attempting tonight. 

So won't the finished patches be 4" by 4" once they are all sewn together (due to seam allowance)

My daughter just turned 4 and has a 20 inch waist.  

I'd love any help


----------



## mrsmiller

I only worked on 1 outfit this morning as my back is still sore 





















and this is what Princess Tinkerbelle spent 2hrs doing today   





  

BTW notice the covers missing?  When I came home from the hospital my husband told me that she destroyed the covers when she was home alone    

Linnette


----------



## revrob

kpgriffin said:


> ="Navy"]THOSE WITH ADOPTED CHILDREN!  HELP!
> I went yesterday to register AbbyGrace for school.  I took her original birth certificate from China.  I also took her adoption certificate.  The school didn't want a copy of her adoption certificate, so they only took a copy of the birth certificate.  Today I get a call from the school asking if I knew if I had to have a TEXAS birth certificate to register her in school.  Well, NO, I've never been told that.  It doesn't sound right to me.  My SW NEVER said that this was the case, and what about all of the children that weren't born in Texas - they aren't allowed to go to school here?  What about all of the children from Mexico that live in this state?  Does this sound right?  Any suggestions on what I need to do?  We've not gone through the process of re-adoption because we were told that it wasn't legally necessary, it would just be a convenience.  Any thoughts?[/COLOR]



I practice law in Alabama but I am not familiar with Texas adoption code. Check to see if you can have the adoption domesticated as a foreign judgment. This would take a lot less time and money to complete.  If you do not know a local atty, you can call your state bar association and request a referral for an adoption atty in your area. Good luck.[/QUOTE]


My DH knows someone that practices family law.  Is that who we need?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

bigdisgrandma said:


>


Those are so cute and very sweet of you guys.



mrsmiller said:


> I only worked on 1 outfit this morning as my back is still sore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what Princess Tinkerbelle spent 2hrs doing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW notice the covers missing? When I came home from the hospital my husband told me that she destroyed the covers when she was home alone
> 
> Linnette


That is a very cute outfit. I love that your doggie's name is Tinkerbell that is the name of one of my dogs. Shame on that Tinkerbell tearing up your covers.


----------



## karamat

ncmomof2 said:


> We are in the Fort Worth area.  We moved her from NC about a year and a half ago after living there for almost 10 years.  My hubby and I are both aggies.



Whoop!!  Class of '96 here.



karebear1 said:


> You can! All you need is a Cricut and the Cricut Design Studio software! I'll send you instructions of how to make the word books if you have them.



Could I get a copy of your directions also?  I don't have the CDS yet, but certainly think I need it for my still-yet-unopened-Cricut


----------



## ncmomof2

karamat said:


> Whoop!!  Class of '96 here.



I am class of '94 and my hubby is class of '95.


----------



## MouseTriper

CastleCreations said:


> Hello...Here I am again, making outfits that I really shouldn't be...I still have 2 outfits to make for our cruise... Anywho, here is Ireland's Witchy Minnie for our day at MK, during Halloween.
> I haven't made Alexis's yet...boy I have a lot to do. Anywho, the bottom isn't hemmed yet...I'm putting a band of either the orange or the candycorn along the bottom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After posting the pictures...I see that the top looks weird around the top of the bodice. The dress is WAY to big for the hanger, but the top looks like the bodices that I usually make...It's not straight across...



Wow, this is just "*spooktacular*"!!!  I LOVE it!!!!     



bigdisgrandma said:


> Hi disboutiquers, I am not bigdisgrandma but I am her daughter Anne.  She asked me to post this because she and my sister Lindsey are banned!  Anyway, we have been busy at my mom's house doing a mini-big give.  When mom read ibdamama's trip report about their Wish trip in 10 days, she said "Those little girls need a new dress for their trip!"  There was certainly not time for something as incredible as the outfits that have come to Lindsey's children but she had to do something.  So she got out the sewing machine and we girls did what we do best, we went shopping.  Here are the pictures of the dresses that she made for Rachel, Mia and Ashley.  We hope they love them as much as we loved putting together.  We will send them off tomorrow with some extra surprises in the package for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post this.  Mom is pretty excited to start the pay it forward plan!  Again thanks for everything you are doing for Lindsey, Bryan, Brody, Karlyn and Gabby.
> 
> Anne Taylor
> bigdisaunt?


  Awww those dresses are beautiful.  How special!!!  I just love how many big gives are going on...it melts my heart!!!



mrsmiller said:


> I only worked on 1 outfit this morning as my back is still sore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what Princess Tinkerbelle spent 2hrs doing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW notice the covers missing?  When I came home from the hospital my husband told me that she destroyed the covers when she was home alone
> 
> Linnette


  That outfit is just darling!!!  And what a cute little Tinkerbelle...sorry to hear about your covers though!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

*PROJECT RUNWAY!!!*

Okay, I am gonna admit it...I just watched Project Runway for the very first time!!!  I love it....where have I been??????????????  Do you guys all watch this show?  Are there other clothing design shows on that I am not aware of??


----------



## HeatherSue

I have missed you guys!!!   I haven't had time to come over here for the last few days.  But, I just spent a few hours catching up (not writing my TR like I told Teresa I was going to do).  I started quoting everything I wanted to comment on and then I got overwhelmed and tired.  

I watched the "Cinderella" song video and bawled my eyes out. I mean, I was literally sobbing!  What a tragic story and what a beautiful song!

Henry and I had a wonderful 14th anniversary.  We've been together for 18 years.  

I was going to post this on our anniversary, but I'll do it now instead.  This is the speech my dad gave at our wedding ceremony. It makes me cry every time I watch it on video.  

It was November 24, 1974 that this beautiful girl came into my life.  I remember when she was born, the doctor motioned to me to come along and watch the birth.  What I received was a little red faced bundle of joy.  They say red faced babies have quick tempers, which proved true with her, but her loving spirit outweighed the temper.  As many of you know, Heather is a caring person, not only for humans, but for her many animals.  Shes a lot like Noah, she has to have two of each animal.

Another thing about the young ladies in our family; they love shopping.  The favorite spot for them to shop was the mall.  This was the case with Heather and Henry, they met each other at the mall.  You might say she had a successful shopping spree, finding Henry 

Two beautiful people with equally beautiful qualities met and fell in love. As people who know Henry realize hes always there to help day or night, asking nothing in return but an appreciative thank you. Hes overcome many hardships in his life and turned out to be an outstanding young man. 

The thing thats notable about both of these young people is their smile. Who hasnt been charmed by it after getting to know them? Theres a lot we could say about them in a positive way, but most of us know about these things 
Being the father of the bride, Im going to miss my little girl.But, as they say, youre not losing a daughter, youre gaining a son. Hes a son that both I and his parents can be proud of, just as I am of my own son. I wish Heather and Henry a happy marriage, and I love them both very much. 

Is he a wonderful dad, or what?


----------



## HeatherSue

MouseTriper said:


> *PROJECT RUNWAY!!!*
> 
> Okay, I am gonna admit it...I just watched Project Runway for the very first time!!!  I love it....where have I been??????????????  Do you guys all watch this show?  Are there other clothing design shows on that I am not aware of??



You just watched it for the FIRST time?!! I haven't missed an episode!!! I LOVE Project Runway!  I think there's another show called Design Star or something like that, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## MouseTriper

HeatherSue said:


> You just watched it for the FIRST time?!! I haven't missed an episode!!! I LOVE Project Runway!  I think there's another show called Design Star or something like that, but I haven't seen it yet.



 Yes, for the FIRST time.  It was awesome....when does the new season start or is it on now????


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Heather that is so sweet.


----------



## HeatherSue

MouseTriper said:


> Yes, for the FIRST time.  It was awesome....when does the new season start or is it on now????


There are new episodes on right now.  I think it's season 5 or so.  You have some catching up to do.  I think my all-time favorite outfit on there was from season 1 when Jay made a dress to resemble the Chrysler building.  It was GORGEOUS!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> Heather that is so sweet.



Isn't he wonderful? 

I just read your trip report!! It's great!!


----------



## MouseTriper

HeatherSue said:


> There are new episodes on right now.  I think it's season 5 or so.  You have some catching up to do.  I think my all-time favorite outfit on there was from season 1 when Jay made a dress to resemble the Chrysler building.  It was GORGEOUS!



Cool...thanks Heather!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Please HELP.....does anyone have a really good picture of ZERO the ghost dog from Nightmare Before Christmas???  I have looked and looked but can not find one of just him????


----------



## jessica52877

Hey Heather, glad to see you around!

Linette, the outfit is so cute! Sorry about the covers. For some reason I think you'll be whipping out some new ones shortly. You are so quick!

Back on the first thread (before it was cut into pieces), way back when, there was a clipart of Zero. Not sure that it would even be possible to find it, maybe try a search on here.


----------



## kimmylaj

MouseTriper said:


> *PROJECT RUNWAY!!!*
> 
> Okay, I am gonna admit it...I just watched Project Runway for the very first time!!!  I love it....where have I been??????????????  Do you guys all watch this show?  Are there other clothing design shows on that I am not aware of??


i am obsessed i tape it on the dvr and staart watching 15 min late just so i dont have to sit thru the commercials



HeatherSue said:


> I have missed you guys!!!   I haven't had time to come over here for the last few days.  But, I just spent a few hours catching up (not writing my TR like I told Teresa I was going to do).  I started quoting everything I wanted to comment on and then I got overwhelmed and tired.
> 
> I watched the "Cinderella" song video and bawled my eyes out. I mean, I was literally sobbing!  What a tragic story  and what a beautiful song!
> 
> Henry and I had a wonderful 14th anniversary.  We've been together for 18 years.
> 
> I was going to post this on our anniversary, but I'll do it now instead.  This is the speech my dad gave at our wedding ceremony. It makes me cry every time I watch it on video.
> 
> It was November 24, 1974 that this beautiful girl came into my life.  I remember when she was born, the doctor motioned to me to come along and watch the birth.  What I received was a little red faced bundle of joy.  They say red faced babies have quick tempers, which proved true with her, but her loving spirit outweighed the temper.  As many of you know, Heather is a caring person, not only for humans, but for her many animals.  Shes a lot like Noah, she has to have two of each animal.
> 
> Another thing about the young ladies in our family; they love shopping.  The favorite spot for them to shop was the mall.  This was the case with Heather and Henry, they met each other at the mall.  You might say she had a successful shopping spree, finding Henry
> 
> Two beautiful people with equally beautiful qualities met and fell in love. As people who know Henry realize hes always there to help day or night, asking nothing in return but an appreciative thank you. Hes overcome many hardships in his life and turned out to be an outstanding young man.
> 
> The thing thats notable about both of these young people is their smile. Who hasnt been charmed by it after getting to know them? Theres a lot we could say about them in a positive way, but most of us know about these things
> Being the father of the bride, Im going to miss my little girl.But, as they say, youre not losing a daughter, youre gaining a son. Hes a son that both I and his parents can be proud of, just as I am of mywn son. I wish Heather and Henry a happy marriage, and I love them both very much.
> 
> Is he a wonderful dad, or what?


that is so sweet. what a great dad. since we are talking about daddies, my dad is the one who showed me how to use the sewing machine. he taught me to thread it and how to sew a straight line.  when i was in high school i needed a clown costume for a play, he and i tried to make it, i layed down on the fabric and he traced around me  we were just about to cut when my grandma came in and took over, whipped out a pattern and everything and made me a really nice costume that i still have. so my dad is pretty cool too


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

MouseTriper said:


> *PROJECT RUNWAY!!!*
> 
> Okay, I am gonna admit it...I just watched Project Runway for the very first time!!! I love it....where have I been?????????????? Do you guys all watch this show? Are there other clothing design shows on that I am not aware of??


 
I can't believe you just found it!  This is season FIVE don'cha know?

Yes I watch it too! 

This show is FIERCE! 

You need to know how to MAKE IT WORK!

And now the newest: HOLLA AT'CHA BOY! (Much funnier when Tim Guinn says it!)

This show is *ahem* marvalicious!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

MouseTriper said:


> Please HELP.....does anyone have a really good picture of ZERO the ghost dog from Nightmare Before Christmas??? I have looked and looked but can not find one of just him????







Hope this helps!


----------



## sohappy

Sorry I have been MIA guys.  I do catch up each day (and am amazed at what you guys turn out- just beautiful work that continues to inspire me to get better).  In getting the promotion, I am working both jobs right now- so many many hours of overtime.  The kids love it.  They get to play a lot of wii while I am logged on at home.  all of this will end, but until then I will mostly be in window shopper mode.  I am doing my morning pass thorugh before I start working.

Project Runway ROCKS!!  Tom has most of the best quotes EVER listed.  He only forgot "hot mess".  I have a friend who has said that for years and it always cracked me up.

Heather, you dad's speech got me all teary.  How very sweet.


----------



## minnie2

CastleCreations said:


> Hello...Here I am again, making outfits that I really shouldn't be...I still have 2 outfits to make for our cruise... Anywho, here is Ireland's Witchy Minnie for our day at MK, during Halloween.
> I haven't made Alexis's yet...boy I have a lot to do. Anywho, the bottom isn't hemmed yet...I'm putting a band of either the orange or the candycorn along the bottom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After posting the pictures...I see that the top looks weird around the top of the bodice. The dress is WAY to big for the hanger, but the top looks like the bodices that I usually make...It's not straight across...


Does this come in a women's size 10!   I adore Minnie!



bigdisgrandma said:


> Hi disboutiquers, I am not bigdisgrandma but I am her daughter Anne.  She asked me to post this because she and my sister Lindsey are banned!  Anyway, we have been busy at my mom's house doing a mini-big give.  When mom read ibdamama's trip report about their Wish trip in 10 days, she said "Those little girls need a new dress for their trip!"  There was certainly not time for something as incredible as the outfits that have come to Lindsey's children but she had to do something.  So she got out the sewing machine and we girls did what we do best, we went shopping.  Here are the pictures of the dresses that she made for Rachel, Mia and Ashley.  We hope they love them as much as we loved putting together.  We will send them off tomorrow with some extra surprises in the package for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post this.  Mom is pretty excited to start the pay it forward plan!  Again thanks for everything you are doing for Lindsey, Bryan, Brody, Karlyn and Gabby.
> 
> Anne Taylor
> bigdisaunt?


Welcome!  Those outfits came out wonderful!  Very sweet thing to do!



Camping Griswalds said:


> So I am thinking of getting out my rotary cutter while watching the Olympics.  Is 5" by 5" pretty standard size to cut for  a patchwork twirl?  I plan on doing 3 layers and then doubling the length of the layer (not the patches) for my first one.  Although it might be easier to just double the patches for my first time, that would be more math than I feel like attempting tonight.
> 
> So won't the finished patches be 4" by 4" once they are all sewn together (due to seam allowance)
> 
> My daughter just turned 4 and has a 20 inch waist.
> 
> I'd love any help


 I make mine 6x6 and Nikki's waist is 22 inches.    I start of saying 20 squares of each fabric then I end up keep cutting!  LOL  I think the last one had 64 of each fabric.


mrsmiller said:


> I only worked on 1 outfit this morning as my back is still sore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what Princess Tinkerbelle spent 2hrs doing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW notice the covers missing?  When I came home from the hospital my husband told me that she destroyed the covers when she was home alone
> 
> Linnette


I kept forgetting to say WELCOME BACK!  We were worried about you!  I hope you are feeling better!

Cute new outfit.

 Love Tinkerbelle!  She is so cute!   on her tearing up your covers but I bet in no time you will have a new set up and they will be even better then the last if that is possible!



MouseTriper said:


> *PROJECT RUNWAY!!!*
> 
> Okay, I am gonna admit it...I just watched Project Runway for the very first time!!!  I love it....where have I been??????????????  Do you guys all watch this show?  Are there other clothing design shows on that I am not aware of??


I have seen it off and on over the past few yrs and this yr since I started sewing it is a must see!!!!  My SIL's love it and even took my mil too MOOD on a shopping spree last yr I think for mothers day!  Now when I go back to NJ I am so heading to the city and checking it out!



HeatherSue said:


> I have missed you guys!!!   I haven't had time to come over here for the last few days.  But, I just spent a few hours catching up (not writing my TR like I told Teresa I was going to do).  I started quoting everything I wanted to comment on and then I got overwhelmed and tired.
> 
> I watched the "Cinderella" song video and bawled my eyes out. I mean, I was literally sobbing!  What a tragic story and what a beautiful song!
> 
> Henry and I had a wonderful 14th anniversary.  We've been together for 18 years.
> 
> I was going to post this on our anniversary, but I'll do it now instead.  This is the speech my dad gave at our wedding ceremony. It makes me cry every time I watch it on video.
> 
> It was November 24, 1974 that this beautiful girl came into my life.  I remember when she was born, the doctor motioned to me to come along and watch the birth.  What I received was a little red faced bundle of joy.  They say red faced babies have quick tempers, which proved true with her, but her loving spirit outweighed the temper.  As many of you know, Heather is a caring person, not only for humans, but for her many animals.  Shes a lot like Noah, she has to have two of each animal.
> 
> Another thing about the young ladies in our family; they love shopping.  The favorite spot for them to shop was the mall.  This was the case with Heather and Henry, they met each other at the mall.  You might say she had a successful shopping spree, finding Henry
> 
> Two beautiful people with equally beautiful qualities met and fell in love. As people who know Henry realize hes always there to help day or night, asking nothing in return but an appreciative thank you. Hes overcome many hardships in his life and turned out to be an outstanding young man.
> 
> The thing thats notable about both of these young people is their smile. Who hasnt been charmed by it after getting to know them? Theres a lot we could say about them in a positive way, but most of us know about these things
> Being the father of the bride, Im going to miss my little girl.But, as they say, youre not losing a daughter, youre gaining a son. Hes a son that both I and his parents can be proud of, just as I am of my own son. I wish Heather and Henry a happy marriage, and I love them both very much.
> 
> Is he a wonderful dad, or what?


We missed you!  George and I have been together for 18 yrs and married for 14 too 

 Love what your dad said so sweet!!!!  Since my dad passed when I was 19 my grandpa did the taost and he basically told George he has a shot gun and not afraid to use it if he hurts me in front of all our family and friends Not a joke he really did!!!!!!

 That is so funny about the shopping mall comment George actually proposed to me out side the Jewelry store at the mall!!!!!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I can't believe you just found it!  This is season FIVE don'cha know?
> 
> Yes I watch it too!
> 
> This show is FIERCE!
> 
> You need to know how to MAKE IT WORK!
> 
> And now the newest: HOLLA AT'CHA BOY! (Much funnier when Tim Guinn says it!)
> 
> This show is *ahem* marvalicious!


OMG I LOVE Tim Gunn!  he is so    when he is trying to say Holla!  That tan guy is so funny saying he must tan!  

Has any one made the Carla C Raglan hoodie?  
Can you make it out of fleece and add a zipper?  
I haven't started it yet but I have the pattern and I need to make Kyle a fall jacket and figure that might be perfect if I could modify it.


----------



## Stephres

mrsmiller said:


>



So cute! It kills me that you draft your own patterns: I am so jealous! We are glad you are back but take it easy please!



HeatherSue said:


> I have missed you guys!!!   I haven't had time to come over here for the last few days.  But, I just spent a few hours catching up (not writing my TR like I told Teresa I was going to do).  I started quoting everything I wanted to comment on and then I got overwhelmed and tired.



We missed you too!  Your dad's speech is so sweet: thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## karebear1

Welcome back Heather! I missed you lots!!!

Project Runway?? A MUST around here!  Love, Love, LOVE that show!!

Design Star??? If you haven't seen it.... you MUST make an effort to watch- it's a winner as well!! I love the shows on these newer scable stations- they're so creative.

Has anyone watched any of the new cooking shows they have on now like The Next Food Network Star?  I Love this show as well!


----------



## iheartdisney

Whoo hoo! I learned how to Multi-quote...CHECK ME OUT!!!!


CastleCreations said:


> Hello...Here I am again, making outfits that I really shouldn't be...I still have 2 outfits to make for our cruise... Anywho, here is Ireland's Witchy Minnie for our day at MK, during Halloween.
> I haven't made Alexis's yet...boy I have a lot to do. Anywho, the bottom isn't hemmed yet...I'm putting a band of either the orange or the candycorn along the bottom...


WOW, I love this! It is absolutely fabulous!



karebear1 said:


> OK everyone- here's what I have been working on the past few days.
> 
> By way of explanation- I teach the 7-8 year old kids at church. In our church when kids turn 8 they are baptized. So, I thought it might be nice to make one of those books for each child when they are Baptized so that can remember their Baptism. I took pictures of each page so you can see what the inside looks like. They are incomplete for now.-  The kids will fill in with photos, their thoughts, talks from their Baptism etc. This book is for a girl. When I do the boys I think I'll do it in primary colors and not make it so foo-foo-y. Do you think this is something a boy would even want???  What about the girls? Is this age appropriate for them or is it too little girl or too big girl for them??
> 
> Just took a look at one page in particular.... I need to add something- looks too plain.


That is wonderful! I second the making a killing comment. I know I would love something so precious! 
Good work! 



bigdisgrandma said:


> Here are the pictures of the dresses that she made for Rachel, Mia and Ashley.  We hope they love them as much as we loved putting together.  We will send them off tomorrow with some extra surprises in the package for them.


Those are amazing! And that Tink fabric just glows! I love it!



mrsmiller said:


> I only worked on 1 outfit this morning as my back is still sore



ONLY one! lol! Take a break, its ok! But I love the Mickey fabric! It looks very soft! 

OK, now my question... 2 actually.
1. My Sewing machine is wearing out. Its just a basic Singer, about 6 years old. The bobbin winder thingy broke last weekend, so I have an excuse to get a new one. But not until after out trip in September. 
So, I'm looking for a good sewing machine, possibly one that do embroidery. Under $300. Easy to learn. Is that possible?
Also, if I am going to be doing more clothes for my kiddos, I'm thinking about getting a serger. How hard are they to learn to use? I've used one a few times at church when I was a teenager. Can anyone recommend a good one of those, also under $300. 
Why under $300 for everything? I need to use my Expotv money, and that only pays around $200 a month!


----------



## teresajoy

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Those of you with a serger, any tips for serger around the armhole???  I was making CarlaC's peasant top, and went ahead and use the serger instead of zigzagging around the armholes...and oooops, it cut right through the body and sleeves!  Also, do you serge all the raw edges after you cut out the pieces, or do you serge all the raw edges after you are finish the outfit?


I know this has been answered, but I thought I'd just agree! I finish each seam with the serger right after I sew it with my sewing machine.  I have to make sure the seams are straight. If I'm doing the armhole, I pull it straight at the underarm, so I'm not pivoting (does that make sense?) at the underarm. One time I tried to pivot with the serger and made a nice cut in the fabric. 



karebear1 said:


> I wish you could be there as well! Don't you think you could just pop in and out for us? It would be so much FUNNER if you were there too!
> 
> AND....... Barry does change his outfits that many timers in one show-  even though those pics are from different shows. It's usually just a jacket change- but there are lots of them!


I have been trying to figure out how I could possibly do that! Heather and I should get webcams, then I could make her carry her laptop everywhere so I could "talk" to everyone!!!  And, she could shut the lid if she got tired of me! 

That Barry has a lot of jackets! 



spongemommie05 said:


> They met Isabelle and Then had a PARTYYYYYYY...
> 
> .


That is cute!!! Thanks for answering that Misty!!! 



karrierock said:


> Wow what a great memory you have!   I wish I could remember anything for more than 10 minutes, too sleep deprived!  I fell asleep on the floor stuffing goody bags last night!  Tonight I'll be up late sewing.



Oh no! I hope you aren't too sore from sleeping on the floor! Your daughter is too cute, I can't wait to see more pictures of her. I bet she's grown since you last posted! 


minnie2 said:


> I have to share I am so excited!  My girlfriend offered to watch y dog when we are in WDW!  I have never kenneled my dogs they have either come with us or I have had a pet sitter.  Since we got Daisy she has just come on vacation with us.  Well in WDW that can't happen.  So my friend said as long as she gets along with her dog she will take her for the week!  Well they were instantly best buddies!  Daisy is the big dog and her is a tiny Maltese but they adored each other!  The only thing she asked was one night to watch her kids and I told he rI would have done that even if she didn't offer to watch my puppy!  .


That must be quite a relief!!!! And, how fun that you get to teach her to sew!!!! And, then you get to go fabric shopping too!!!!  

Our neice Courtney wants to learn to sew, so Heather is going to teach her how. 


revrob said:


> THOSE WITH ADOPTED CHILDREN!  HELP!
> I went yesterday to register AbbyGrace for school.  I took her original birth certificate from China.  I also took her adoption certificate.  The school didn't want a copy of her adoption certificate, so they only took a copy of the birth certificate.  Today I get a call from the school asking if I knew if I had to have a TEXAS birth certificate to register her in school.  Well, NO, I've never been told that.  It doesn't sound right to me.  My SW NEVER said that this was the case, and what about all of the children that weren't born in Texas - they aren't allowed to go to school here?  What about all of the children from Mexico that live in this state?  Does this sound right?  Any suggestions on what I need to do?  We've not gone through the process of re-adoption because we were told that it wasn't legally necessary, it would just be a convenience.  Any thoughts?


Goodness! That sounds like a crazy thing to tell you! 



SallyfromDE said:


> TeresaJoy, is this any better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried to enhance the photo.


Now, there we go!!!! Thanks Sally!!! That is just SOOOO cute!!!!! I just love your outfits, they are so creative! 





bigdisgrandma said:


> Hi disboutiquers, I am not bigdisgrandma but I am her daughter Anne.  She asked me to post this because she and my sister Lindsey are banned!  Anyway, we have been busy at my mom's house doing a mini-big give.  When mom read ibdamama's trip report about their Wish trip in 10 days, she said "Those little girls need a new dress for their trip!"  There was certainly not time for something as incredible as the outfits that have come to Lindsey's children but she had to do something.  So she got out the sewing machine and we girls did what we do best, we went shopping.  Here are the pictures of the dresses that she made for Rachel, Mia and Ashley.  We hope they love them as much as we loved putting together.  We will send them off tomorrow with some extra surprises in the package for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post this.  Mom is pretty excited to start the pay it forward plan!  Again thanks for everything you are doing for Lindsey, Bryan, Brody, Karlyn and Gabby.
> 
> Anne Taylor
> bigdisaunt?


Hey Bigdisaunt!!! Thank you for sharing the pictures!!! What a wonderful thing to do!!!!! I love the contrasting ruffles!!! They are so cute! 

When Beth (Mousetriper) started the first BigGive, who knew it would spread so far or touch so many different people!!! Thank you Beth!!  



kimmylaj said:


> no i am sorry i didnt mean that anyone that makes clothing and does the big give  project would be phishing, i just meant outsiders people who dont post and might just be looking for info. as i stated i dont really understand much about phishing and just wouldnt want any of you lovely ladies or the families we are helping to be scammed.  i didnt intend to imply anyone on here would do anything like that and big apologies if that is how it came across. i'm so sorry


No offense taken!  I was just saying that since there was no information asked for, it couldn't be a phishing site, since that is what phishing sites do.  

I was once banned from sending email to all AOL email addresses because I was a "known spammer"   I had to prove to AOL that I was actually a real person!!! I didn't realize what was going on until every email I sent my SIL came back to me. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> So I am thinking of getting out my rotary cutter while watching the Olympics.  Is 5" by 5" pretty standard size to cut for  a patchwork twirl?  I plan on doing 3 layers and then doubling the length of the layer (not the patches) for my first one.  Although it might be easier to just double the patches for my first time, that would be more math than I feel like attempting tonight.
> 
> So won't the finished patches be 4" by 4" once they are all sewn together (due to seam allowance)
> 
> My daughter just turned 4 and has a 20 inch waist.
> 
> I'd love any help



There are formulas in the bookmarks fot the patchwork twirl, but since I've never made one, i'm really no help at all!!! But I can't wait to see what you make!!! 

Are you putting a petti under it!??!   



mrsmiller said:


> I only worked on 1 outfit this morning as my back is still sore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnette, you are a nut!!! You just come home from the "spa" and are making excuses for making only one outfit???  

That is really cute!!! I love that fabric! 

I am sorry about your covers!!! I bet she was really missing you while you were gone. 


MouseTriper said:


> Awww those dresses are beautiful.  How special!!!  I just love how many big gives are going on...it melts my heart!!!


 


HeatherSue said:


> I have missed you guys!!!   I haven't had time to come over here for the last few days.  But, I just spent a few hours catching up (not writing my TR like I told Teresa I was going to do).  I started quoting everything I wanted to comment on and then I got overwhelmed and tired.  I was going to post this on our anniversary, but I'll do it now instead.  This is the speech my dad gave at our wedding ceremony. It makes me cry every time I watch it on video. Is he a wonderful dad, or what?


Now, I am sitting her bawling my eyes out!!!! YES! He is a wonderful Dad! That was such a beautiful wedding!!! 



kimmylaj said:


> since we are talking about daddies, my dad is the one who showed me how to use the sewing machine. he taught me to thread it and how to sew a straight line.  when i was in high school i needed a clown costume for a play, he and i tried to make it, i layed down on the fabric and he traced around me  we were just about to cut when my grandma came in and took over, whipped out a pattern and everything and made me a really nice costume that i still have. so my dad is pretty cool too



Wow, that is so wonderful!!! Yes, your Dad is pretty special too! I wonder what the costume would have looked like if Grandma hadn't come along?


minnie2 said:


> Love what your dad said so sweet!!!!  Since my dad passed when I was 19 my grandpa did the taost and he basically told George he has a shot gun and not afraid to use it if he hurts me in front of all our family and friends Not a joke he really did!!!!!!
> 
> That is so funny about the shopping mall comment George actually proposed to me out side the Jewelry store at the mall!!!!!



Your Grandpa sounds like a fun guy!!!  I hope George listened to him!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mrsmiller said:


> Linnette



SERIOUSLY...you can do THAT while sick????  



revrob said:


> My DH knows someone that practices family law.  Is that who we need?



You probably DON't need a lawyer...it's probably just the school staff that don't "know the rules"  You could try printing out the law (it's online) and bring it with you.



MouseTriper said:


> *PROJECT RUNWAY!!!*
> 
> Okay, I am gonna admit it...I just watched Project Runway for the very first time!!!  I love it....where have I been??????????????  Do you guys all watch this show?  Are there other clothing design shows on that I am not aware of??



You just found Project Runway?!?!  Not only do I watch it...I bet on it!!!  Ya, that's right...we have nothing better to do with our time (or money) around here so we bet on Reality Shows!!!  Everyone throws $10 in and draws a name and whoever draws the winners name gets the pot!



HeatherSue said:


> It was November 24, 1974 that this beautiful girl came into my life.  I remember when she was born, the doctor motioned to me to come along and watch the birth.  What I received was a little red faced bundle of joy.  They say red faced babies have quick tempers, which proved true with her, but her loving spirit outweighed the temper.  As many of you know, Heather is a caring person, not only for humans, but for her many animals.  Shes a lot like Noah, she has to have two of each animal.
> 
> Another thing about the young ladies in our family; they love shopping.  The favorite spot for them to shop was the mall.  This was the case with Heather and Henry, they met each other at the mall.  You might say she had a successful shopping spree, finding Henry
> 
> Two beautiful people with equally beautiful qualities met and fell in love. As people who know Henry realize hes always there to help day or night, asking nothing in return but an appreciative thank you. Hes overcome many hardships in his life and turned out to be an outstanding young man.
> 
> The thing thats notable about both of these young people is their smile. Who hasnt been charmed by it after getting to know them? Theres a lot we could say about them in a positive way, but most of us know about these things
> Being the father of the bride, Im going to miss my little girl.But, as they say, youre not losing a daughter, youre gaining a son. Hes a son that both I and his parents can be proud of, just as I am of my own son. I wish Heather and Henry a happy marriage, and I love them both very much.
> 
> Is he a wonderful dad, or what?



OOOOH.  That's gorgeous!  Happy Anniversary BTW.  I can't believe you are my age and have been married that long!!!



MouseTriper said:


> Please HELP.....does anyone have a really good picture of ZERO the ghost dog from Nightmare Before Christmas???  I have looked and looked but can not find one of just him????



Was going to tell you to go look over on the DISigns forum but I think you found it.



karebear1 said:


> Has anyone watched any of the new cooking shows they have on now like The Next Food Network Star?  I Love this show as well!



Cooking?  What is that?!?!  Actually we watch Iron Chef and that cake show (I can't remember the name) when they are on marathons on lazy Sundays!!!  And I was just "in" an Iron Chef battle...which is such a joke since I never cooked a meal in my life.  We just did Iron Chef Battle Burger with my husband's cousins.  Next up is Battle Chili (during a Patriots game!)


----------



## kpgriffin

revrob: I just pm'd you


----------



## SallyfromDE

karebear1 said:


> You can! All you need is a Cricut and the Cricut Design Studio software! I'll send you instructions of how to make the word books if you have them.



Somehow, I think this is going to be my next venture into creativity. I love your albums. I will certainly get in touch when I'm ready to start!!



Camping Griswalds said:


> So I am thinking of getting out my rotary cutter while watching the Olympics.  Is 5" by 5" pretty standard size to cut for  a patchwork twirl?  I plan on doing 3 layers and then doubling the length of the layer (not the patches) for my first one.  Although it might be easier to just double the patches for my first time, that would be more math than I feel like attempting tonight.
> 
> So won't the finished patches be 4" by 4" once they are all sewn together (due to seam allowance)
> 
> My daughter just turned 4 and has a 20 inch waist.
> 
> I'd love any help



I've been doing the patchwork jackets, and I usually use 4X4. Without any seaming. (you just lay the patch down and zigzag). But for the most part, it depends on the fabric, and how much of the print I can get in a cut with out wasting fabric. The shirt I did, I just used my 4X4 patches and serged the edges. That is about a 1/4inch seam, I think. I really don't think there is a rule of thumb. I guess it depends on what look you want. She's she's little I'd go for a smaller patch since you'd get more prints. Does that make sense? 

Do you want double? I'd just guess you'd start with 10 or 11, 4 inch patches.
Second row, 20. Does that help any?



mrsmiller said:


> I only worked on 1 outfit this morning as my back is still sore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what Princess Tinkerbelle spent 2hrs doing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW notice the covers missing?  When I came home from the hospital my husband told me that she destroyed the covers when she was home alone
> 
> Linnette



The outfit is a adorable. Don't just love animals? Your lucky Tink only got to the cover and not the sofa. My sister keeps her dog in the crate. He somehow pulled the RUG (wall to wall) into the crate and ate it!! 



bigdisgrandma said:


> Hi disboutiquers, I am not bigdisgrandma but I am her daughter Anne.  She asked me to post this because she and my sister Lindsey are banned!  Anyway, we have been busy at my mom's house doing a mini-big give.  When mom read ibdamama's trip report about their Wish trip in 10 days, she said "Those little girls need a new dress for their trip!"  There was certainly not time for something as incredible as the outfits that have come to Lindsey's children but she had to do something.  So she got out the sewing machine and we girls did what we do best, we went shopping.  Here are the pictures of the dresses that she made for Rachel, Mia and Ashley.  We hope they love them as much as we loved putting together.  We will send them off tomorrow with some extra surprises in the package for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me post this.  Mom is pretty excited to start the pay it forward plan!  Again thanks for everything you are doing for Lindsey, Bryan, Brody, Karlyn and Gabby.
> 
> Anne Taylor
> bigdisaunt?



I think the dresses are adorable. Isn't it wonderful that the Big Give is spreading. Little girls love to dress up. They feel special.


----------



## karebear1

This thought is WAY OFF TOPIC but.........I'm in a Halloweenie mood!!! Anybody got any good Halloween stories or random pics of Halloweenie kids to share?????


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> Has any one made the Carla C Raglan hoodie?
> Can you make it out of fleece and add a zipper?
> I haven't started it yet but I have the pattern and I need to make Kyle a fall jacket and figure that might be perfect if I could modify it.


Great minds think alike!! I have two different types of fleece and matching flannel to do this very thing. I was gonna do snaps instead of a zipper though. This is actually one of my next projects.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

karebear1 said:


> This thought is WAY OFF TOPIC but.........I'm in a Halloweenie mood!!! Anybody got any good Halloween stories or random pics of Halloweenie kids to share?????


 
These were taken at our local zoo. Every Halloween they do fix the park up with stations and let the kids go "Trick or Treating". They have a scarey trail for the big kids and the storybook trail for the little kids. Jenna was Snow White in a store bought dress . One of the helpers in the zoo was dressed as Snow White and sadly Jenna's dress was better.  

Here's Jenna and Davie Jones.




Jenna and a Pumpkin.




Jenna waiting in line for the Zoo Boo.




She had a cold sore that night.
And this is my former friend's little boy. He was supposed to be a Ninja, but he wouldn't wear most of his costume.


----------



## karebear1

Tinka_Belle said:


> These were taken at our local zoo. Every Halloween they do fix the park up with stations and let the kids go "Trick or Treating". They have a scarey trail for the big kids and the storybook trail for the little kids. Jenna was Snow White in a store bought dress . One of the helpers in the zoo was dressed as Snow White and sadly Jenna's dress was better.
> 
> Here's Jenna and Davie Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna and a Pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna waiting in line for the Zoo Boo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a cold sore that night.
> And this is my former friend's little boy. He was supposed to be a Ninja, but he wouldn't wear most of his costume.




Former friend??? This sounds like a sad tale to tell.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Random alert!!!!

Here are some random pictures. I just found this one on the computer. This is DH about 7 years ago. It's funny the first time I saw him was right around the time that this picture was taken. Jenna was a newborn baby. My grandmother used to sale vacuums and vacuum supplies and his grandma was one of her customers. He lived with his grandma at the time. Not too long after Jenna was born I went with my grandma while she was delivering supplies and she went by Mrs. Bonnie's house. I stayed in my grandma's van but Colby came out, to go to work, and he just kind of glanced at me and left. (We met again when we were working at the same place almost 4 years later.) I did not realize this until we had been dating for about 3 months. I went with him to his grandma's house and I recognized the driveway and then when we were inside I saw that she had an Electrolux vacuum. He still to this day does not believe me. An even bigger coincidence we both applied to the place where we worked because our grandmother's told us too.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

And this is what happens when three little girls get together and have too much free time. They are eating big food out of little dishes.




Those dishes are still sticky.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Here is DH and his prom date. She broke his heart by cheating on him. 





DH will have to learn to not leave me alone with his computer. I will post every picture on this thing before too long.


----------



## ncmomof2

I finally made something for my boys!  







I need to learn how to do a multi-quote soon so I can respond more often.  Thanks for all the nice words!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Thanks everyone.  I feel like I haven't been around much lately.  For some reason I seem to be staying behind on everything for the past month.

Linnette, I'm glad you're feeling better.

Heather & Teresa, Happy (late) Anniversary.  And don't worry about the TR update, I'm not caught up on the last couple yet.


----------



## teresajoy

Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is DH and his prom date. She broke his heart by cheating on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH will have to learn to not leave me alone with his computer. I will post every picture on this thing before too long.


Well, since she broke his heart, I'm GLAD you swirled her face all up! 

Love the pictures Crystal! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to learn how to do a multi-quote soon so I can respond more often.  Thanks for all the nice words!


How CUTE are they!!!! I love it! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> Thanks everyone.  I feel like I haven't been around much lately.  For some reason I seem to be staying behind on everything for the past month.
> 
> Linnette, I'm glad you're feeling better.
> 
> Heather & Teresa, Happy (late) Anniversary.  And don't worry about the TR update, I'm not caught up on the last couple yet.



Thank you!!! You aren't too late, it was only Wednesday.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

minnie2 said:


> I make mine 6x6 and Nikki's waist is 22 inches.    I start of saying 20 squares of each fabric then I end up keep cutting!  LOL  I think the last one had 64 of each fabric.



Thanks for the help!



teresajoy said:


> There are formulas in the bookmarks fot the patchwork twirl, but since I've never made one, i'm really no help at all!!! But I can't wait to see what you make!!!
> 
> Are you putting a petti under it!??!



I will check the bookmarks...I don't know why I always forget about them!

It might go under a petti, depending on how it turns out.  I'm a bit too ambitious this time I fear



SallyfromDE said:


> I've been doing the patchwork jackets, and I usually use 4X4. Without any seaming. (you just lay the patch down and zigzag). But for the most part, it depends on the fabric, and how much of the print I can get in a cut with out wasting fabric. The shirt I did, I just used my 4X4 patches and serged the edges. That is about a 1/4inch seam, I think. I really don't think there is a rule of thumb. I guess it depends on what look you want. She's she's little I'd go for a smaller patch since you'd get more prints. Does that make sense?
> 
> Do you want double? I'd just guess you'd start with 10 or 11, 4 inch patches.
> Second row, 20. Does that help any?




Yes that did help!


ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to learn how to do a multi-quote soon so I can respond more often.  Thanks for all the nice words!



I like that fabric!  Where did  you get that? I have not seen it before!


So because i am impatient, I just finished cutting 70 5"x5" squares.  Here is my thought.

Waistband ( plain) will be 30 "

row 1 will be double her waist ( 20") so 40 " BUT since i am figuring a seam allowance, it will be ten of the 5" squares

row 2  will be double that so twenty squares

row 3 double the second row so forty squares

I am using about 15 different fabrics, so that si what I though would work.  Pleas wish me luck!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Camping Griswalds said:


> I am using about 15 different fabrics, so that si what I though would work.  Pleas wish me luck!!!




You can do it Maureen!!!!            

Someday, I'll try one! Someday, I'll get my table cleared off so I can sew, and eat....


----------



## teresajoy

I wanted to share a picture of Tessa and Lydia that Heather took last night. They were modeling some pettiskirts for another Diser. Aren't they cute!






That is a fountain up by Mom's house, not a headstone!


----------



## CampbellScot

Piper said:


> You do not have to have a Texas birth certificate.  I teach in a multilingual public school in the Houston area and my children have birth certificates from all over the world--including other states in the U.S.  Call them back and tell them they have what they need and if they want a copy of the adoption papers, you will be glad to provide them.



EXACTLY! AbbyGrace wasn't born in Texas...she was born in China. The school has her birth Cert. They need to look up the policies on birth certs. and registration. I'll slap em around with an eyebrow arch if you'd like! 



CastleCreations said:


> Hello...Here I am again, making outfits that I really shouldn't be...I still have 2 outfits to make for our cruise... Anywho, here is Ireland's Witchy Minnie for our day at MK, during Halloween.
> I haven't made Alexis's yet...boy I have a lot to do. Anywho, the bottom isn't hemmed yet...I'm putting a band of either the orange or the candycorn along the bottom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After posting the pictures...I see that the top looks weird around the top of the bodice. The dress is WAY to big for the hanger, but the top looks like the bodices that I usually make...It's not straight across...



SOOOO completely adorable!!! I can't wait to see pictures! I love candy corn fabric...it just looks so happy!  



mrsmiller said:


> I only worked on 1 outfit this morning as my back is still sore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what Princess Tinkerbelle spent 2hrs doing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW notice the covers missing?  When I came home from the hospital my husband told me that she destroyed the covers when she was home alone
> 
> Linnette



SUPER CUTE!!!

Your dog is DARLING!! Is she an American Foxhound by any chance? She sure does look like one...she seems a bit tall to be a Beagle! Gorgeous coloring!! I love hounds...they are such noble looking dogs!!! 



MouseTriper said:


> *PROJECT RUNWAY!!!*
> 
> Okay, I am gonna admit it...I just watched Project Runway for the very first time!!!  I love it....where have I been??????????????  Do you guys all watch this show?  Are there other clothing design shows on that I am not aware of??



Holy Cannoli!! Favorite show EVER!!! I have the first three seasons on DVD! I think season 2 and season 4 have been my faves so far! Such hilarious characters emerge on these shows. I HEART Tim Gunn!!! You MUST watch them all dahling!!! You won't regret it!!!



HeatherSue said:


> It was November 24, 1974 that this beautiful girl came into my life.  I remember when she was born, the doctor motioned to me to come along and watch the birth.  What I received was a little red faced bundle of joy.  They say red faced babies have quick tempers, which proved true with her, but her loving spirit outweighed the temper.  As many of you know, Heather is a caring person, not only for humans, but for her many animals.  Shes a lot like Noah, she has to have two of each animal.
> 
> Another thing about the young ladies in our family; they love shopping.  The favorite spot for them to shop was the mall.  This was the case with Heather and Henry, they met each other at the mall.  You might say she had a successful shopping spree, finding Henry
> 
> Two beautiful people with equally beautiful qualities met and fell in love. As people who know Henry realize hes always there to help day or night, asking nothing in return but an appreciative thank you. Hes overcome many hardships in his life and turned out to be an outstanding young man.
> 
> The thing thats notable about both of these young people is their smile. Who hasnt been charmed by it after getting to know them? Theres a lot we could say about them in a positive way, but most of us know about these things
> Being the father of the bride, Im going to miss my little girl.But, as they say, youre not losing a daughter, youre gaining a son. Hes a son that both I and his parents can be proud of, just as I am of my own son. I wish Heather and Henry a happy marriage, and I love them both very much.
> 
> Is he a wonderful dad, or what?



thanks for sharing that!!!! So sweet!!!! YAY HeatherSue is here!!! 



HeatherSue said:


> You just watched it for the FIRST time?!! I haven't missed an episode!!! I LOVE Project Runway!  I think there's another show called Design Star or something like that, but I haven't seen it yet.



Design Star is awesome too!! I highly recommend it!!!! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I can't believe you just found it!  This is season FIVE don'cha know?
> 
> Yes I watch it too!
> 
> This show is FIERCE!
> 
> You need to know how to MAKE IT WORK!
> 
> And now the newest: HOLLA AT'CHA BOY! (Much funnier when Tim Guinn says it!)
> 
> This show is *ahem* marvalicious!



   

k...you made me snort laugh, which caused me to choke on my diet coke and I'm sad to say it ran out my nose.

But seriously...Tim Gunn saying "Holla at'cha boy" in his prim and controlled way is just to HILARIOUS!!! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to learn how to do a multi-quote soon so I can respond more often.  Thanks for all the nice words!



SO darling!!! LOVE THEM!!! GORGEOUS children!!!



teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share a picture of Tessa and Lydia that Heather took last night. They were modeling some pettiskirts for another Diser. Aren't they cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fountain up by Mom's house, not a headstone!



I just love these little munchkins. They are both such stunningly beautiful children...like their mamas!


----------



## teresajoy

CampbellScot said:


> I just love these little munchkins. They are both such stunningly beautiful children...like their mamas!



Aww, thanks MissCammie!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Here you go Karen...here are some Halloween pics!

BOO AT THE ZOO





My mom doesn't want to give Ash candy so she gives her $$$ for trick or treat





And for the Disney fans....Our Ariel Pumpkin from last year


----------



## teresajoy

*PHOTOBUCKET ACCOUNT*
I have decided to change the Disboutique group Photobucket account password to 
*Cinderella*

I will change it peridocally, probably when we start a new thread. So, if you have problems logging in, just check the current thread, and see if it was changed (I'll change it in the first post to make it easier to find)


----------



## jessica52877

Old pictures that I have shared before, but what is one more time, right!






Dallas was Woody that year. I wanted simple for the MNSSHP so made it all. My BF's little girl.
















Also my first custom I ever made! I LOVE it! I still have it!











Hmm, maybe I lied. This was Dallas' first halloween costume I ever made. Prince Phillip. Sleeping Beauty had just been re released.






Last year just fooling around. My BF was figuring how to make one for her DS and I just tried it out first. Never used it. I would make it bigger if it was for Dallas.


----------



## TravelinGal

Oh man... I was going to have an applique Mickey shirt done for DS to go with some shorts I made last year but I can't find the left over material.   

Does anyone have a (approx) 6 inch square of this fabric I can buy from them?






This is the outfit I made last year, but the shirt doesn't fit him anymore (The shorts still fit great) and I'd really like for him to be able to wear it for our Oct trip.


----------



## jessica52877

Robin, you must have been posting as I was PM'ing you!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi everyone...way way behind!  Gotta catch up later.  

Went to wal-mart today and bought some fabric...just have to get motivated to do some sewing now.  

I have been kinda down this week...my FIL has been getting to me...LONG STORY!   He just doesn't seem to understand how mean he is to me sometimes.  I feel like I am putting DH in an akward place if I complain to him...so I just bottle it up till I'm depressed...so here I am...depressed .

On the up note...for my BD last week, my mom gave me a TON of sewing stuff...and DH said we are going to find me some more space.  But for now...all the stuff is sitting in a bag...waiting for me to get motivated.  BLAH!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share a picture of Tessa and Lydia that Heather took last night. They were modeling some pettiskirts for another Diser. Aren't they cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fountain up by Mom's house, not a headstone!



I don't thik those petti's do those girls justice!!!!  How beautiful and loving they look!



jessica52877 said:


> Old pictures that I have shared before, but what is one more time, right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas was Woody that year. I wanted simple for the MNSSHP so made it all. My BF's little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my first custom I ever made! I LOVE it! I still have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe I lied. This was Dallas' first halloween costume I ever made. Prince Phillip. Sleeping Beauty had just been re released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year just fooling around. My BF was figuring how to make one for her DS and I just tried it out first. Never used it. I would make it bigger if it was for Dallas.



Oh my how your boys looks have changed as he has grown!  The Prince Phillip is my favorite!


----------



## TravelinGal

Just wanted to post that someone PM'd me who has some of the fabric I was looking for.  Not sure if she wanted a public mention, so I'll just say 
THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!  

The DIS boards have some very wonderful people here - from helping with the smallest wishes and dreams (like my search for that piece of fabric) to helping with things like the Big Give.  DISers rock!


----------



## ncmomof2

Camping Griswalds said:


> I like that fabric!  Where did  you get that? I have not seen it before!



I got the fabric at Joanne's.  My boys love Wall E so I knew I had to get it!


----------



## TravelinGal

jessica52877 said:


> Old pictures that I have shared before, but what is one more time, right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas was Woody that year. I wanted simple for the MNSSHP so made it all. My BF's little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my first custom I ever made! I LOVE it! I still have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe I lied. This was Dallas' first halloween costume I ever made. Prince Phillip. Sleeping Beauty had just been re released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year just fooling around. My BF was figuring how to make one for her DS and I just tried it out first. Never used it. I would make it bigger if it was for Dallas.




Those are all cute!  It's fun to see the mini time line of Dallas' growth.  
They certainly do grow too fast!

(now to see if I got that thumbnail deal right...  )


----------



## eeyore3847

ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to learn how to do a multi-quote soon so I can respond more often.  Thanks for all the nice words!



that is darling.... LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

ncmomof2 said:


> I got the fabric at Joanne's.  My boys love Wall E so I knew I had to get it!




I had not seen that Wall E fabric.  I've only seen the one from Hancocks, and this one looks different!


----------



## eeyore3847

teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share a picture of Tessa and Lydia that Heather took last night. They were modeling some pettiskirts for another Diser. Aren't they cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fountain up by Mom's house, not a headstone!



those pettiskirts are adorable... those colors are so bright and fantastic.
I have 3 pettiskirts I have to find a new home for so I can get some new cute ones in a bigger size! Can you ever have too many petti's???

Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

Camping Griswalds said:


> I had not seen that Wall E fabric.  I've only seen the one from Hancocks, and this one looks different!



it is at joanns... man I saw it and picked up a ton of it.. it has been so dang hard to find!!
Lori


----------



## twob4him

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone...way way behind!  Gotta catch up later.
> 
> Went to wal-mart today and bought some fabric...just have to get motivated to do some sewing now.
> 
> I have been kinda down this week...my FIL has been getting to me...LONG STORY!   He just doesn't seem to understand how mean he is to me sometimes.  I feel like I am putting DH in an akward place if I complain to him...so I just bottle it up till I'm depressed...so here I am...depressed .
> 
> On the up note...for my BD last week, my mom gave me a TON of sewing stuff...and DH said we are going to find me some more space.  But for now...all the stuff is sitting in a bag...waiting for me to get motivated.  BLAH!


Sorry that you are so depressed...hugs for you    I really wouldn't bottle it up though....perhaps you can just tell you DH how you feel and why...just so he knows....we women can be quite a mystery to men  and if you tell him in a calm way, perhaps he can help to resolve it a bit. Or at least, it will make you feel better!  

Now get to organizing!!! That is so great your DH is going to set you up with some space....mine did too  



TravelinGal said:


> Just wanted to post that someone PM'd me who has some of the fabric I was looking for.  Not sure if she wanted a public mention, so I'll just say
> THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!
> 
> The DIS boards have some very wonderful people here - from helping with the smallest wishes and dreams (like my search for that piece of fabric) to helping with things like the Big Give.  DISers rock!



I second that...you all are the bestest!!!


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share a picture of Tessa and Lydia that Heather took last night. They were modeling some pettiskirts for another Diser. Aren't they cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fountain up by Mom's house, not a headstone!



ADORABLE!  AND - glad to know that the headstone is really a fountain - what a relief!  



CampbellScot said:


> EXACTLY! AbbyGrace wasn't born in Texas...she was born in China. The school has her birth Cert. They need to look up the policies on birth certs. and registration. I'll slap em around with an eyebrow arch if you'd like!



Can you do that for me?  

BRIEF UPDATE!
We don't have to go through a re-adoption.  Actually, legally, we don't have to do anything to register her in school.  Her adoption is recognized because of the type of visa that she entered the country under.  It will be helpful to "petition to register a foreign adoption decree" in the state of Texas.  We know someone that is a family law attorney, and he has agreed to help us.  Hopefully, it won't cost thousands of dollars to do.




eeyore3847 said:


> those pettiskirts are adorable... those colors are so bright and fantastic.
> I have 3 pettiskirts I have to find a new home for so I can get some new cute ones in a bigger size! Can you ever have too many petti's???
> 
> Lori



Sending you a PM!


----------



## mrsklamc

If you adopt from a foreign country, is your child automatically a US citizen, or do they have to be naturalized someday?


----------



## mrsmiller

CampbellScot said:


> SUPER CUTE!!!
> 
> Your dog is DARLING!! Is she an American Foxhound by any chance? She sure does look like one...she seems a bit tall to be a Beagle! Gorgeous coloring!! I love hounds...they are such noble looking dogs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



Princess T is a beagle / greyhound mix  - fast like the greyhounds , annoying like a beagle with the brain of a bird   

BTW if anyone is interested I am more than willing to mail her (FedEx) to anyone that wants herlaughing:  )

Sorry no retuns 


PS (JK) still mad  at her 
Linnette


----------



## mrsmiller

I tried to make my own version of the easy fit pants for my boys.  I wanted to do a big side zipper pocket to hold their Nintendo ds and games...
but I did not use a tape measure so they came out too small (another pair for Brody)




































I cannot for the life of me do any decent applique  so I tried something different that I thought will be easier, my mother suggested that I do silhouette with short stitching and then cut around fabric in the front for a fray look, it was not easier and I am not too happy with the shirts... this is for my big Give so now I am worried that it looks bad, my husband do not like it but my boys do like it..

please tell me if this looks ok...(sorry for so many pictures )























outfits together













Linnette


----------



## Tinka_Belle

teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share a picture of Tessa and Lydia that Heather took last night. They were modeling some pettiskirts for another Diser. Aren't they cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fountain up by Mom's house, not a headstone!


They are so sweet. I could just hug them both.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I have been kinda down this week...my FIL has been getting to me...LONG STORY! He just doesn't seem to understand how mean he is to me sometimes. I feel like I am putting DH in an akward place if I complain to him...so I just bottle it up till I'm depressed...so here I am...depressed .
> 
> On the up note...for my BD last week, my mom gave me a TON of sewing stuff...and DH said we are going to find me some more space. But for now...all the stuff is sitting in a bag...waiting for me to get motivated. BLAH!


DH's step-mother treats me like that. She said some really hateful things three weeks before we got married. I was crying and so upset. I refused to talk to her until just before the wedding. Colby's grandma got onto her about it and she apologized to me when we went to get DH fitted for his tux. I don't let her get to me anymore.

Linnette-I don't think that shirts look bad at all. I especially like the Goofy and the Mickey.


----------



## revrob

mrsklamc said:


> If you adopt from a foreign country, is your child automatically a US citizen, or do they have to be naturalized someday?



It depends on what type of visa your child enters the country.  If your child enters with an IR3 (for China - both parents travelled and finalized the adoption), the child becomes an American Citizen the moment he/she steps foot on American soil.  (This is the case for our daughter).  If the child entered under an IR4, the adoption will need to be finalized in America, and will then become a citizen.  (I believe that's how it works for an IR4).


LINNETTE - I think the shirts look great!


----------



## twob4him

Ok, I finally got myself together to finish DD3's outfit...school starts in 4 weeks  






















As an aside, we went to the boardwalk and I rode the pirate ship....I got such motion sickness that I was miserable for the rest of the day     I am truely concerned now. I knew I couldnt do spinning rides but now this leaves out swinging rides.....if we go to Disney, I think I will be stuck in Fantasy Land....


----------



## CampbellScot

mrsmiller said:


> Princess T is a beagle / greyhound mix  - fast like the greyhounds , annoying like a beagle with the brain of a bird
> 
> BTW if anyone is interested I am more than willing to mail her (FedEx) to anyone that wants herlaughing:  )
> 
> Sorry no returns
> 
> 
> PS (JK) still mad  at her
> Linnette



That explains the long legged beagle look! That is EXACTLY  like a beagle to chew up furniture when lonely or bored. My husband had a beagle several years ago whom he dearly loved, but he was a tear-tail as we say in Texas!



mrsmiller said:


> I tried to make my own version of the easy fit pants for my boys.  I wanted to do a big side zipper pocket to hold their Nintendo ds and games...
> but I did not use a tape measure so they came out too small (another pair for Brody)
> 
> 
> I cannot for the life of me do any decent applique  so I tried something different that I thought will be easier, my mother suggested that I do silhouette with short stitching and then cut around fabric in the front for a fray look, it was not easier and I am not too happy with the shirts... this is for my big Give so now I am worried that it looks bad, my husband do not like it but my boys do like it..
> 
> please tell me if this looks ok...(sorry for so many pictures )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outfits together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



I think your appliques are the bomb diggity!  Love the Pirate outfit!!!


----------



## DznyDreamz

I have been lurking and admiring all of your work for some time.  I finally decided that I could do it too!!!  This is my first attempt at sewing in probably 20+ years. Not bad if I do say so myself!!  My DD is thrilled with this skirt. 

Thanks to you all for the inspiration.


----------



## eeyore3847

DznyDreamz said:


> I have been lurking and admiring all of your work for some time.  I finally decided that I could do it too!!!  This is my first attempt at sewing in probably 20+ years. Not bad if I do say so myself!!  My DD is thrilled with this skirt.
> 
> Thanks to you all for the inspiration.




oh love all the pinks!! Super cute!


----------



## CampbellScot

DznyDreamz said:


> I have been lurking and admiring all of your work for some time.  I finally decided that I could do it too!!!  This is my first attempt at sewing in probably 20+ years. Not bad if I do say so myself!!  My DD is thrilled with this skirt.
> 
> Thanks to you all for the inspiration.



LOVE the pinks and greens together!!! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## DznyDreamz

Thank you!!!  It was a lot of fun.  I now have the urge to make a zillion more!!


----------



## keywestbride

This thread really makes me want to have a daughter!  I love all of the cute twirly dresses!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

DznyDreamz said:


> I have been lurking and admiring all of your work for some time. I finally decided that I could do it too!!! This is my first attempt at sewing in probably 20+ years. Not bad if I do say so myself!! My DD is thrilled with this skirt.
> 
> Thanks to you all for the inspiration.


That is so cute.


----------



## MouseTriper

jessica52877 said:


> Back on the first thread (before it was cut into pieces), way back when, there was a clipart of Zero. Not sure that it would even be possible to find it, maybe try a search on here.


Thank you!!



kimmylaj said:


> i am obsessed i tape it on the dvr and staart watching 15 min late just so i dont have to sit thru the commercials


 LOL...I know, how come I haven't seen this show before??  Where have I been???  Hahahaha.....we have Tivo too so we always tape things or start 10-15 minutes past start time for the same reason....NO COMMERCIALS!!!  Hahahahaha!!!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I can't believe you just found it!  This is season FIVE don'cha know?
> 
> Yes I watch it too!
> 
> This show is FIERCE!
> 
> You need to know how to MAKE IT WORK!
> 
> And now the newest: HOLLA AT'CHA BOY! (Much funnier when Tim Guinn says it!)
> 
> This show is *ahem* marvalicious!


  I know, I feel so ashamed, here I am on the DisBoutique thread without a clue about Project Runway!!!  Sad, pathetic me...hahahah....luckily, I have corrected the errors of my way and will be back on track now!!!  Yeah!!!  

Okay that Tim Guinn guy ACTS like and SOUNDS identical to this guy who is on this other show called Physic Kids or something like that.  I need to look that up and see if they are related??????  Sreiously sounds like they could be twins.  Hahaha. 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Hope this helps!



YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!  That is EXACTLY what I was looking for, thank you so very much!!!! 



sohappy said:


> Project Runway ROCKS!!  Tom has most of the best quotes EVER listed.  He only forgot "hot mess".  I have a friend who has said that for years and it always cracked me up.


  I agree it does ROCK!!!



minnie2 said:


> I have seen it off and on over the past few yrs and this yr since I started sewing it is a must see!!!!  My SIL's love it and even took my mil too MOOD on a shopping spree last yr I think for mothers day!  Now when I go back to NJ I am so heading to the city and checking it out!


  Ohhh I wanna go to MOOD!!!!



karebear1 said:


> Project Runway?? A MUST around here!  Love, Love, LOVE that show!!
> 
> Design Star??? If you haven't seen it.... you MUST make an effort to watch- it's a winner as well!! I love the shows on these newer scable stations- they're so creative.


  Ohhh I will have to check out when Design Star is on too.  Thanks!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> You just found Project Runway?!?!  Not only do I watch it...I bet on it!!!  Ya, that's right...we have nothing better to do with our time (or money) around here so we bet on Reality Shows!!!  Everyone throws $10 in and draws a name and whoever draws the winners name gets the pot!


Wow, that would be a fun bet...unless you ended up with the name of the first one kicked off.  That would stink..hahaahaha.    Have you ever won??



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here's Jenna and Davie Jones.


 Aww I love Halloween pics too!!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Random alert!!!!
> 
> Here are some random pictures. I just found this one on the computer. This is DH about 7 years ago. It's funny the first time I saw him was right around the time that this picture was taken. Jenna was a newborn baby. My grandmother used to sale vacuums and vacuum supplies and his grandma was one of her customers. He lived with his grandma at the time. Not too long after Jenna was born I went with my grandma while she was delivering supplies and she went by Mrs. Bonnie's house. I stayed in my grandma's van but Colby came out, to go to work, and he just kind of glanced at me and left. (We met again when we were working at the same place almost 4 years later.) I did not realize this until we had been dating for about 3 months. I went with him to his grandma's house and I recognized the driveway and then when we were inside I saw that she had an Electrolux vacuum. He still to this day does not believe me. An even bigger coincidence we both applied to the place where we worked because our grandmother's told us too.


  Love this story....how cool!



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to learn how to do a multi-quote soon so I can respond more often.  Thanks for all the nice words!


Aww those turned out so cute!!!


teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share a picture of Tessa and Lydia that Heather took last night. They were modeling some pettiskirts for another Diser. Aren't they cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fountain up by Mom's house, not a headstone!


 Awww they look so adorable!!!  I love all the petti's they get to try on!!!!  You know you should do an "official" photoshoot with each one then you really wouldn't have to buy any...hahahahaha!!!  You could always have Corey take them...he is a great photographer.  (Hmmm...maybe it is just me who wants petti's for the wonderful photo opportunities??????...hahahahaha)



CampbellScot said:


> Holy Cannoli!! Favorite show EVER!!! I have the first three seasons on DVD! I think season 2 and season 4 have been my faves so far! Such hilarious characters emerge on these shows. I HEART Tim Gunn!!! You MUST watch them all dahling!!! You won't regret it!!!


 I know what you mean!!!!  I wonder if any of our video stores around her rent them!!!  I need to watch them!!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Here you go Karen...here are some Halloween pics!
> 
> BOO AT THE ZOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom doesn't want to give Ash candy so she gives her $$$ for trick or treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the Disney fans....Our Ariel Pumpkin from last year


 Love the Halloween pictures!!!  Hey I wanna go trick-or-treating at your Mom's house!!!  LOL.  Hey this year you should talk your Mom into giving your little cutie DISNEY DOLLARS!!!!  (if you have a trip planned anytime soon)!



jessica52877 said:


> Old pictures that I have shared before, but what is one more time, right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas was Woody that year. I wanted simple for the MNSSHP so made it all. My BF's little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my first custom I ever made! I LOVE it! I still have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe I lied. This was Dallas' first halloween costume I ever made. Prince Phillip. Sleeping Beauty had just been re released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year just fooling around. My BF was figuring how to make one for her DS and I just tried it out first. Never used it. I would make it bigger if it was for Dallas.


 Awww Dallas is such a little cutie, look how small he was!!!!  Love all the pics!!



TravelinGal said:


> This is the outfit I made last year, but the shirt doesn't fit him anymore (The shorts still fit great) and I'd really like for him to be able to wear it for our Oct trip.


  Awww he is a little cutie!!!



eeyore3847 said:


> Can you ever have too many petti's???
> 
> Lori


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo!!!!!!! (though my husband would say YES)!!!



mrsmiller said:


> I tried to make my own version of the easy fit pants for my boys.  I wanted to do a big side zipper pocket to hold their Nintendo ds and games...
> but I did not use a tape measure so they came out too small (another pair for Brody)
> 
> I cannot for the life of me do any decent applique  so I tried something different that I thought will be easier, my mother suggested that I do silhouette with short stitching and then cut around fabric in the front for a fray look, it was not easier and I am not too happy with the shirts... this is for my big Give so now I am worried that it looks bad, my husband do not like it but my boys do like it..
> 
> please tell me if this looks ok...(sorry for so many pictures )
> 
> outfits together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


 Linnette...I think they all look wonderful.  I love how they turned out.  I made some little pirate shorts for my kids awhile back with that same fabric!!!  



DznyDreamz said:


> I have been lurking and admiring all of your work for some time.  I finally decided that I could do it too!!!  This is my first attempt at sewing in probably 20+ years. Not bad if I do say so myself!!  My DD is thrilled with this skirt.
> 
> Thanks to you all for the inspiration.


  That came out so darling!!!  Way to go.....I can't wait to see what you come up with next!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

.


----------



## teresajoy

Thanks guys for the sweet comments about Lydia and Tessa! They are adorable kids aren't they! 

Too many pettis?? I defer that question to Maureen! I think the answer to that would be NO! A girl can NEVER have too many pettis!!! All that wonderful fluffiness!! 

The girls really love looking at and trying on the pettis when we get them! And, yes, I think they make wonderful photo opportunities!!! Corey REALLY needs a DSLR though! I keep trying to convince my Dad that his would be happier at our house, but I see Heather is trying to convince him it would be happier at HER house! 






The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone...way way behind!  Gotta catch up later.
> 
> Went to wal-mart today and bought some fabric...just have to get motivated to do some sewing now.
> 
> I have been kinda down this week...my FIL has been getting to me...LONG STORY!   He just doesn't seem to understand how mean he is to me sometimes.  I feel like I am putting DH in an akward place if I complain to him...so I just bottle it up till I'm depressed...so here I am...depressed .
> 
> On the up note...for my BD last week, my mom gave me a TON of sewing stuff...and DH said we are going to find me some more space.  But for now...all the stuff is sitting in a bag...waiting for me to get motivated.  BLAH!



Aww, I'm so sorry.  It's no fun to be treated meanly.   



jessica52877 said:


> Old pictures that I have shared before, but what is one more time, right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hadn't realized that you made that Prince Philip costume! I've always loved that one! 



mrsmiller said:


> BTW if anyone is interested I am more than willing to mail her (FedEx) to anyone that wants herlaughing:  )
> 
> Sorry no retuns
> 
> 
> PS (JK) still mad  at her
> Linnette


This just made me laugh Linnette!!!


mrsmiller said:


> I tried to make my own version of the easy fit pants for my boys.  I wanted to do a big side zipper pocket to hold their Nintendo ds and games...
> but I did not use a tape measure so they came out too small (another pair for Brody)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot for the life of me do any decent applique  so I tried something different that I thought will be easier, my mother suggested that I do silhouette with short stitching and then cut around fabric in the front for a fray look, it was not easier and I am not too happy with the shirts... this is for my big Give so now I am worried that it looks bad, my husband do not like it but my boys do like it..
> 
> please tell me if this looks ok...(sorry for so many pictures )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnette, SERIOUSLY! You AMAZE ME! Wow! I love the shorts, what a great idea with the pocket! And, the appliques are so cute!!!! Really, they turned out great!  



twob4him said:


> Ok, I finally got myself together to finish DD3's outfit...school starts in 4 weeks


SOO cute!!!! I love it!!

I can't do spinny rides, and recently added swingy rides (or just regular swings) anymore or I get quite queasy too!  



DznyDreamz said:


> I have been lurking and admiring all of your work for some time.  I finally decided that I could do it too!!!  This is my first attempt at sewing in probably 20+ years. Not bad if I do say so myself!!  My DD is thrilled with this skirt.
> 
> Thanks to you all for the inspiration.


That is so pretty!!! I love the mix of fabrics you used!!! Great job!!! 


DznyDreamz said:


> Thank you!!!  It was a lot of fun.  I now have the urge to make a zillion more!!



That's what happens!!! We've got you now!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Sorry...I've fallen behind again.....I didn't do any packing like I thought I would today but I did make 5 crayon/colored pencils rollups.  I HAVE to pack tomorrow as I know this week at work will be crazy.



Linnette-so nice to have you back!!!!  Your big give outfits are awesome!  


I went to the dr Thursday and he put me on an antibiotic for my sinuses and ear so hopefully I'll be better to fly.  But now the antibiotic is making me sick and the alergy meds are making me tired.  I've got too much sewing to do to be slowed down by the meds.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> Too many pettis?? I defer that question to Maureen! I think the answer to that would be NO! A girl can NEVER have too many pettis!!! All that wonderful fluffiness!!
> 
> !



UMMMM...I'm into double digits


----------



## minnie2

teresajoy said:


> That must be quite a relief!!!! And, how fun that you get to teach her to sew!!!! And, then you get to go fabric shopping too!!!!
> 
> Our neice Courtney wants to learn to sew, so Heather is going to teach her how.
> 
> Your Grandpa sounds like a fun guy!!!  I hope George listened to him!


I am excited to teach her and go shopping!  Friday when Hancock has their licensed fabric we are hitting the store!   

I can't wait to see What Courtney makes!  My kids have been asking to lear too but I need to get my WDW projects done 1st!  

Yeah Grandpa was interesting to say the least 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Great minds think alike!! I have two different types of fleece and matching flannel to do this very thing. I was gonna do snaps instead of a zipper though. This is actually one of my next projects.


Cool I can't wait to see it!  Snaps might be cute too.  HUM..  I am not ready to make mine still have a few more projects to get to 1st after I make Nikki's jacket I will make Kyle's with that pattern.  I can't wait to see yours!  


Tinka_Belle said:


> These were taken at our local zoo. Every Halloween they do fix the park up with stations and let the kids go "Trick or Treating". They have a scarey trail for the big kids and the storybook trail for the little kids. Jenna was Snow White in a store bought dress . One of the helpers in the zoo was dressed as Snow White and sadly Jenna's dress was better.


Great pics!  Looks like you all had fun.  Ex friend I have one of those.....



Tinka_Belle said:


> Random alert!!!!
> 
> Here are some random pictures. I just found this one on the computer. This is DH about 7 years ago. It's funny the first time I saw him was right around the time that this picture was taken. Jenna was a newborn baby. My grandmother used to sale vacuums and vacuum supplies and his grandma was one of her customers. He lived with his grandma at the time. Not too long after Jenna was born I went with my grandma while she was delivering supplies and she went by Mrs. Bonnie's house. I stayed in my grandma's van but Colby came out, to go to work, and he just kind of glanced at me and left. (We met again when we were working at the same place almost 4 years later.) I did not realize this until we had been dating for about 3 months. I went with him to his grandma's house and I recognized the driveway and then when we were inside I saw that she had an Electrolux vacuum. He still to this day does not believe me. An even bigger coincidence we both applied to the place where we worked because our grandmother's told us too.


What a fun story!  I have a few of those with George.  I was at his graduation before I even knew who he was.  I remember this big dorkt guy getting up accepting this award and the corwd cheering because finally some one besides this girl was getting an award and the big dorky guy was George!   Another time my now ex friend and I cut school and stopped by he friends gym class and they were outside playing tennis and George was the guy o the other team.  Also turns out we went to the same Def Leppard concert back in the day never knowing it.  



Tinka_Belle said:


> And this is what happens when three little girls get together and have too much free time. They are eating big food out of little dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those dishes are still sticky.


I love watching little kids play it is so sweet!



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to learn how to do a multi-quote soon so I can respond more often.  Thanks for all the nice words!


They are adorable!  Great stuff!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> I will check the bookmarks...I don't know why I always forget about them!
> 
> It might go under a petti, depending on how it turns out.  I'm a bit too ambitious this time I fear
> 
> 
> So because i am impatient, I just finished cutting 70 5"x5" squares.  Here is my thought.
> 
> Waistband ( plain) will be 30 "
> 
> row 1 will be double her waist ( 20") so 40 " BUT since i am figuring a seam allowance, it will be ten of the 5" squares
> 
> row 2  will be double that so twenty squares
> 
> row 3 double the second row so forty squares
> 
> I am using about 15 different fabrics, so that si what I though would work.  Pleas wish me luck!!!


I realized i had a tpo it wasn't 64 sqs of each fabric it was 24!  oops 
sounds like it is going to be cute!  i can't wait to see it I love those skirts!  



teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share a picture of Tessa and Lydia that Heather took last night. They were modeling some pettiskirts for another Diser. Aren't they cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fountain up by Mom's house, not a headstone!


What a sweet picture!  Did you make those pettis?



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone...way way behind!  Gotta catch up later.
> 
> Went to wal-mart today and bought some fabric...just have to get motivated to do some sewing now.
> 
> I have been kinda down this week...my FIL has been getting to me...LONG STORY!   He just doesn't seem to understand how mean he is to me sometimes.  I feel like I am putting DH in an akward place if I complain to him...so I just bottle it up till I'm depressed...so here I am...depressed .
> 
> On the up note...for my BD last week, my mom gave me a TON of sewing stuff...and DH said we are going to find me some more space.  But for now...all the stuff is sitting in a bag...waiting for me to get motivated.  BLAH!


Happy bday!  
Sorry you are so depressed.  Hang in there!




LOVE all the Halloween pictures!!!!


----------



## minnie2

eeyore3847 said:


> those pettiskirts are adorable... those colors are so bright and fantastic.
> I have 3 pettiskirts I have to find a new home for so I can get some new cute ones in a bigger size! Can you ever have too many petti's???
> 
> Lori


No you can't!  Nikki only has 1 and I am itching to try and make her one.  My mom even said she would buy the material but I am nervous.  Not sure if I will screw it up or if it is easier just to wait until my mom wants to buy her a new one!   



mrsmiller said:


> Princess T is a beagle / greyhound mix  - fast like the greyhounds , annoying like a beagle with the brain of a bird
> 
> BTW if anyone is interested I am more than willing to mail her (FedEx) to anyone that wants herlaughing:  )
> 
> Sorry no retuns
> 
> 
> PS (JK) still mad  at her
> Linnette


 How could you be mad at that cutie!  LOL  When Daisy Mae was a puppy she chewed the corner of our brand new sleep comfort very expensive bed!  every time I change the sheets I get so ticked at her!!!!!!!!  As long as it is covered up I'm ok  



twob4him said:


> Ok, I finally got myself together to finish DD3's outfit...school starts in 4 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, we went to the boardwalk and I rode the pirate ship....I got such motion sickness that I was miserable for the rest of the day   I am truely concerned now. I knew I couldnt do spinning rides but now this leaves out swinging rides.....if we go to Disney, I think I will be stuck in Fantasy Land....


So cute!  Your little girl is just adorable!  
Don't worry I have no issues with spinning ride and Love the tea cups but that pirate ride or rides like it make me ill!  Growing up my family had a oat so my idea of fun was driving it is cirlces watching my mom get ill  yeah she still gets mad at me for that. Even as a kid I remember my dad taking me on that ride and screaming so much the operator had to stop the ride!   There is this haunted house type ride at Great Adventure in NJ where the floor drops and it moves like that and I had no clue and last yr I just closed my eye tuccked my head in Georges chest and prayed it would end soon.  Of course the kids laughed thinking mommy was scared No other ride does it to me like those rides!



DznyDreamz said:


> I have been lurking and admiring all of your work for some time.  I finally decided that I could do it too!!!  This is my first attempt at sewing in probably 20+ years. Not bad if I do say so myself!!  My DD is thrilled with this skirt.
> 
> Thanks to you all for the inspiration.


It came out great!  Now I want to make one!  Did you use a pattern?



MouseTriper said:


> Okay, this picture might need some explaining...hahaha.  We love Halloween around here.  I have tons of Halloween decorations and my DD loves to help me set everything up.  We haunt our yard and have lots of skeletons.  As you can see, my little one took a liking to this one and decided to take him for a walk!!!   (wow she looks so little but I guess these were taken a few years ago!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes....those are HALLOWEEN COBWEBS you see on that Halloween portrait you see in the background....not real ones, promise)!! LOL


Too cute!



teresajoy said:


> Thanks guys for the sweet comments about Lydia and Tessa! They are adorable kids aren't they!
> 
> Too many pettis?? I defer that question to Maureen! I think the answer to that would be NO! A girl can NEVER have too many pettis!!! All that wonderful fluffiness!!
> 
> The girls really love looking at and trying on the pettis when we get them! And, yes, I think they make wonderful photo opportunities!!! Corey REALLY needs a DSLR though! I keep trying to convince my Dad that his would be happier at our house, but I see Heather is trying to convince him it would be happier at HER house!


 We love or Rebel SLR!  I fought George about buying it when it 1st came out and I gave in and he won and now I LOVE it!  Now of course he thinks we need a new one to go to WDW this yr and of course I am fighting him again saying ours is perfectly fine but being the computer gadget guy he is he is sure trying to convince me!  So we will see....



lovesdumbo said:


> Sorry...I've fallen behind again.....I didn't do any packing like I thought I would today but I did make 5 crayon/colored pencils rollups.  I HAVE to pack tomorrow as I know this week at work will be crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette-so nice to have you back!!!!  Your big give outfits are awesome!
> 
> 
> I went to the dr Thursday and he put me on an antibiotic for my sinuses and ear so hopefully I'll be better to fly.  But now the antibiotic is making me sick and the alergy meds are making me tired.  I've got too much sewing to do to be slowed down by the meds.


I hope you feel better!!!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

kimmylaj said:


> that is so sweet. what a great dad. since we are talking about daddies, my dad is the one who showed me how to use the sewing machine. he taught me to thread it and how to sew a straight line.  when i was in high school i needed a clown costume for a play, he and i tried to make it, i layed down on the fabric and he traced around me  we were just about to cut when my grandma came in and took over, whipped out a pattern and everything and made me a really nice costume that i still have. so my dad is pretty cool too


Oh my gosh, what a sweet story!!  I love that he was tracing around you for the clown costume! 



minnie2 said:


> Love what your dad said so sweet!!!!  Since my dad passed when I was 19 my grandpa did the taost and he basically told George he has a shot gun and not afraid to use it if he hurts me in front of all our family and friends Not a joke he really did!!!!!!
> 
> That is so funny about the shopping mall comment George actually proposed to me out side the Jewelry store at the mall!!!!!


I'm sorry your dad passed away when you were so young.   It sounds like Grandpa had your back, though! LOL!

I MET Henry right outside the jewelry store at the mall!!! How funny is that?!  We have an awful lot in common!  How old were you guys when you got married?



karebear1 said:


> Design Star??? If you haven't seen it.... you MUST make an effort to watch- it's a winner as well!! I love the shows on these newer scable stations- they're so creative.


All right, it's going on my DVR!



iheartdisney said:


> Whoo hoo! I learned how to Multi-quote...CHECK ME OUT!!!!
> 
> Why under $300 for everything? I need to use my Expotv money, and that only pays around $200 a month!


Look at you!  You'll be an obnoxious multi-quoter like me in no time! 

Wow, you do expotv, too??  Yay!  What's your username over there? I'm HeatherSue over there, too.  I LOOOVE me some expotv!  It's funding my entire Disney trip in February!  EVERYONE should give it a try, it's pretty easy money.  



Tinka_Belle said:


>


Cool story about how you and DH "met" the first time!  He's a cutie!  I love the picture of the kids having a tea party!  LOVE the old prom picture! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I need to learn how to do a multi-quote soon so I can respond more often.  Thanks for all the nice words!


Your boys are adorable, too!!!  Love their Wall-E outfits!! You are amazing!  To multi-quote, just click on the little + signs at the bottom right corner of the post you want to multi-quote.  Then, when you're ready to reply, just hit "reply" at the bottom of the page. 



teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share a picture of Tessa and Lydia that Heather took last night. They were modeling some pettiskirts for another Diser. Aren't they cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fountain up by Mom's house, not a headstone!


They look so cute!!! I love that picture!



CampbellScot said:


> But seriously...Tim Gunn saying "Holla at'cha boy" in his prim and controlled way is just to HILARIOUS!!!
> 
> I just love these little munchkins. They are both such stunningly beautiful children...like their mamas!


That was SOOOO funny!  I was rolling on the floor over that one "Holler at your boy...Holla at your boy...Holla atcha boy."



jessica52877 said:


>



I LOOOVE all your costume pictures!!  How cute was little Dallas?? You don't happen to still have that Woody costume, do you?  Tessa wants to be Jesse and I thought it would be cute if Sawyer was Woody.


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I'm sorry your dad passed away when you were so young.   It sounds like Grandpa had your back, though! LOL!
> 
> I MET Henry right outside the jewelry store at the mall!!! How funny is that?!  We have an awful lot in common!  How old were you guys when you got married?


thank you.  I was 18 when I meet George we were a blind date.  So I am happy he got to meet my dad and my dad loved him.   I was 22 when I got married he was 23.  We got engaged in front of Major Jewelers in Garden State Plaza , Paramus NJ!
We do have a lot in common!  And George and Henry seem to have  a lot in common too and least their personalities.  As I have told you in alot of your ad your sisters tr Henry says alot of the same things George has either said or would say!   Small world huh???


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

twob4him said:


> As an aside, we went to the boardwalk and I rode the pirate ship....I got such motion sickness that I was miserable for the rest of the day     I am truely concerned now. I knew I couldnt do spinning rides but now this leaves out swinging rides.....if we go to Disney, I think I will be stuck in Fantasy Land....




Non-Drowsy Dramamine works wonders for that.  I take it every day at Disney.



MouseTriper said:


> Wow, that would be a fun bet...unless you ended up with the name of the first one kicked off.  That would stink..hahaahaha.    Have you ever won??
> 
> Love the Halloween pictures!!!  Hey I wanna go trick-or-treating at your Mom's house!!!  LOL.  Hey this year you should talk your Mom into giving your little cutie DISNEY DOLLARS!!!!  (if you have a trip planned anytime soon)!




Nope...I have the worst luck.  I never win.  I come in second a lot!!!  (I had David Archeletta for AI!)  But that's ok.  It's all in good fun.  

Ya, I wish mom gave out the trick or treat dollars to adults!!!!  No Disney Dollars though (did you guys hear the rumor that they are phasing them out???).  We are going to Disney before Halloween.  3 1/2 weeks


----------



## HeatherSue

TravelinGal said:


> The DIS boards have some very wonderful people here - from helping with the smallest wishes and dreams (like my search for that piece of fabric) to helping with things like the Big Give.  DISers rock!


I 3rd that!! There are some WONDERFUL people on here!



mrsmiller said:


> Princess T is a beagle / greyhound mix  - fast like the greyhounds , annoying like a beagle with the brain of a bird
> 
> BTW if anyone is interested I am more than willing to mail her (FedEx) to anyone that wants herlaughing:  )
> 
> Sorry no retuns
> 
> 
> PS (JK) still mad  at her
> Linnette



FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY
If you act now, you will receive an additional Beagle ABSOLUTELY FREE!!

This offer is subject to me being able to steal my brother's biting, peeing, barking dog and ship him out without anyone noticing.



mrsmiller said:


>


I'm so glad you're back, Linnette!   You need to give your DH a link to this thread so he can update us when you're missing.  

Thank you for the picture tutorial on the zipper pocket! You made it look really easy!  What a great idea!

I LOVE your "reverse appliques".  What a clever idea!  All of the outfits look great!!!



twob4him said:


> As an aside, we went to the boardwalk and I rode the pirate ship....I got such motion sickness that I was miserable for the rest of the day     I am truely concerned now. I knew I couldnt do spinning rides but now this leaves out swinging rides.....if we go to Disney, I think I will be stuck in Fantasy Land....


Look at that little sweetie!!!  I love her back to school outfit, too!

As I get older, I am finding that more and more rides make me sick. Darn it!!  I used to love this ride called the Witches Wheel at Cedar Point.  It is basically a ride that you sit in and it spins you really fast and you eventually go upside down in it.  I can't imagine riding it now! 



DznyDreamz said:


> I have been lurking and admiring all of your work for some time.  I finally decided that I could do it too!!!  This is my first attempt at sewing in probably 20+ years. Not bad if I do say so myself!!  My DD is thrilled with this skirt.
> 
> Thanks to you all for the inspiration.


  That skirt is GREAT!!  I love the fancy topstitches you did on the different panels.  Adorable!!!



lovesdumbo said:


> I went to the dr Thursday and he put me on an antibiotic for my sinuses and ear so hopefully I'll be better to fly.  But now the antibiotic is making me sick and the alergy meds are making me tired.  I've got too much sewing to do to be slowed down by the meds.


I hope you feel better before you go! 



minnie2 said:


> We love or Rebel SLR!  I fought George about buying it when it 1st came out and I gave in and he won and now I LOVE it!  Now of course he thinks we need a new one to go to WDW this yr and of course I am fighting him again saying ours is perfectly fine but being the computer gadget guy he is he is sure trying to convince me!  So we will see....



I just googled the Rebel SLR.  What should I look for in a good SLR camera?

I hate how big they are and that's the main reason I haven't bought one.  I love that I can just stick my regular camera into my purse and use it whenever the urge strikes me.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HeatherSue said:


> I just googled the Rebel SLR.  What should I look for in a good SLR camera?
> 
> I hate how big they are and that's the main reason I haven't bought one.  I love that I can just stick my regular camera into my purse and use it whenever the urge strikes me.




I have the Canon Rebel XT.  It's not the fanciest one on the market but if you are taking photos just of your family and not trying to be a pro photog...it will be more than enough for you.  It's actually quite lightweight for a DSLR (don't forget that the lenses will add weight though).  I can't love it more!   I have the kit lens (which i didn't buy with the camera because I already had it from my Canon film SLR), a 50 mm lens (perfect for those low light rides at Disney!) and a zoom lens (for AKL room shots!!!).  I did buy an extra battery with it.  I got mine on Amazon and got a way better deal than I would have at the camera shops around here.


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I
> I just googled the Rebel SLR.  What should I look for in a good SLR camera?
> 
> I hate how big they are and that's the main reason I haven't bought one.  I love that I can just stick my regular camera into my purse and use it whenever the urge strikes me.


That is one of the main reasons I fought George about buying one!  I told him if he wants it he carries it and he did all over WDW last time BUT he didn't take enough pictures for me. So I went a bought a little Nikon point and shoot a few yrs ago and I HATE it HATE it HATE it!  So I want a little cannon.  I have had a few little point and shoots over the yrs and hated them all.  Then we got the Rebel and I fell in love with how great the pics are I figured it was worth it being big.  We have the original which is HUGE but they have come down in size and our accessories will still fit it if we get a new one.  We had a cannon printer that was great too and it broke so we bought an epson and I hate it!  So Personally I think I am just a cannon person so all I could say is buy a cannon you won't regret it!   

To add to it George is a tech guy and researches everything ad every time he researched a camera I have loved it and when I pick one I hate it so I now leave it to him and he loves the cannon rebel.  He wants the latest and greatest which is $$$!  So If you want one of the rebels I would say grab one that is in your price range.

 Let me know if you end up getting one!

 I have to say I am tempted to let George just get the new one!


----------



## HeatherSue

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I have the Canon Rebel XT.  It's not the fanciest one on the market but if you are taking photos just of your family and not trying to be a pro photog...it will be more than enough for you.  It's actually quite lightweight for a DSLR (don't forget that the lenses will add weight though).  I can't love it more!   I have the kit lens (which i didn't buy with the camera because I already had it from my Canon film SLR), a 50 mm lens (perfect for those low light rides at Disney!) and a zoom lens (for AKL room shots!!!).  I did buy an extra battery with it.  I got mine on Amazon and got a way better deal than I would have at the camera shops around here.





minnie2 said:


> That is one of the main reasons I fought George about buying one!  I told him if he wants it he carries it and he did all over WDW last time BUT he didn't take enough pictures for me. So I went a bought a little Nikon point and shoot a few yrs ago and I HATE it HATE it HATE it!  So I want a little cannon.  I have had a few little point and shoots over the yrs and hated them all.  Then we got the Rebel and I fell in love with how great the pics are I figured it was worth it being big.  We have the original which is HUGE but they have come down in size and our accessories will still fit it if we get a new one.  We had a cannon printer that was great too and it broke so we bought an epson and I hate it!  So Personally I think I am just a cannon person so all I could say is buy a cannon you won't regret it!
> 
> To add to it George is a tech guy and researches everything ad every time he researched a camera I have loved it and when I pick one I hate it so I now leave it to him and he loves the cannon rebel.  He wants the latest and greatest which is $$$!  So If you want one of the rebels I would say grab one that is in your price range.
> 
> Let me know if you end up getting one!
> 
> I have to say I am tempted to let George just get the new one!




Thanks for the info ladies!! I probably won't get one anytime soon.  I have to save for our Disney trip first and then I'm going to look into it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Feeling a litttle better today...thanks to all the kind words...I'm so glad I have a place to come and just get it out!  What a great group you guys are! 

So, I stayed up last night doing some rearranging in the play/craft/sewing room and that was good.  I sewed the patches on the kids aprons from the Lowe's kids clinics...we got new ones when we moved becasue the olds ones got lost in the move! 

Can i just say...I have more fabic than I thought I did!   I need to get some more storage.

But for your reading enjoyment...I updated my Trip Report...finally finished Epcot!


----------



## DznyDreamz

minnie2 said:


> It came out great!  Now I want to make one!  Did you use a pattern?



I am not very good yet at the multi quotes so forgive me for not commenting on a "grander scale"    

I really just winged the pattern.  I made a a panel pattern that was 2 in wide at the top and 4 " at the bottom and long enough to go to my DD's knees.  Then I measured around her waist and figured out how many panels I needed (I think I could have added one more to make the waistband more stretchy....).  I sewed the panels together.  I did some decorative stitches between some of the panels on the outside to make it more interesting.  I folded over the top the width of the elastic and stitched it down leaving a little opening. I fed the elastic through and figured out how much I needed to make it stretch enough for her, then stitched it down (pulling it through the little opening I left in the band - does that make any sense?) and hand sewed the opening closed.  Then I did the hem and added the lace and "ballish" stuff which I have no idea what its called.  It was REALLY easy!!  I did the cutting one night after work, sewed the panels the next and finished it the 3rd.  I had to go on a business trip in between so I couldn't stay up until the wee hours or probably would have done it all in one.  It was a lot of fun.

Now I need some help.  My DD LOVES purses so I'm trying to make her one in the same black butterfly fabric.  I actually bought a pattern this time. I'm totally confused by interfacing.  I made a fabric "sandwich" and ironed it for what seemed like forever, but it didn't stick. What gives?  Is it supposed to adhere to the fabric? Can someone give me some guidance on the best way to get the interface to do what its supposed to do???

One more question - are those adorable pettis handmade??


----------



## DznyDreamz

Just for kicks, I'll post my coincidental how I met my DH before I knew him story.

DH is about 7 yrs older then I am.  When I was 16, a group of my girlfriends all wanted to be sophisticated and go out to a "real" restaurant for dinner.  We went to this nice place in town and had a great time and - until the bill came.  We had enough for the dinner portion of the bill, but were a little short on the tip.  We dug through our purses and ended up leaving this pile of change on the table for the tip and slinked out the door completely embarassed.  So much for being grown ups!!

Years later after I met my DH, he was telling me a story of how he was a waiter at the very restaurant we went to, around the same time and had a group of young girls who left him a pile of change for a tip.......  Could it be???????


----------



## minnie2

DznyDreamz said:


> I am not very good yet at the multi quotes so forgive me for not commenting on a "grander scale"
> 
> I really just winged the pattern.  I made a a panel pattern that was 2 in wide at the top and 4 " at the bottom and long enough to go to my DD's knees.  Then I measured around her waist and figured out how many panels I needed (I think I could have added one more to make the waistband more stretchy....).  I sewed the panels together.  I did some decorative stitches between some of the panels on the outside to make it more interesting.  I folded over the top the width of the elastic and stitched it down leaving a little opening. I fed the elastic through and figured out how much I needed to make it stretch enough for her, then stitched it down (pulling it through the little opening I left in the band - does that make any sense?) and hand sewed the opening closed.  Then I did the hem and added the lace and "ballish" stuff which I have no idea what its called.  It was REALLY easy!!  I did the cutting one night after work, sewed the panels the next and finished it the 3rd.  I had to go on a business trip in between so I couldn't stay up until the wee hours or probably would have done it all in one.  It was a lot of fun.
> 
> Now I need some help.  My DD LOVES purses so I'm trying to make her one in the same black butterfly fabric.  I actually bought a pattern this time. I'm totally confused by interfacing.  I made a fabric "sandwich" and ironed it for what seemed like forever, but it didn't stick. What gives?  Is it supposed to adhere to the fabric? Can someone give me some guidance on the best way to get the interface to do what its supposed to do???
> 
> One more question - are those adorable pettis handmade??



!st I have to say Nice picture of Kenny!

 Thanks for the info about the skirt I might have to make one now!
 about the change story and how it could have been yor now DH!


----------



## AQW

I'm trying to stay off the computer (so I can actually get some stuff done) but I had to throw in a big HOLLA ATCHA BOY!!! for the Project Runway fans!  I saw the first episode of season 2 and haven't missed it since... I *love* Tim Gunn.   

My DH likes to come over when I'm sewing, ask me about my garment, then walk away saying "Make it work..."   

This one's a little more obscure - whenever we're looking for one of our kids, we always say "Where's Andre?"  

I haven't picked my favorite this year yet - too soon to tell for me.  But I am definitely ready to pick up that Blayne character and throw him headfirst out a window.  My DH suggested relocating him to the surface of the sun, thereby solving two problems at once.   

LOVE Project Runway.  Looooooooove it...


----------



## DznyDreamz

minnie2 said:


> !st I have to say Nice picture of Kenny!
> 
> Thanks for the info about the skirt I might have to make one now!
> about the change story and how it could have been yor now DH!



ANY picture of Kenny is a nice picture!!!!      

If I made it, you can definately make it!!


----------



## DznyDreamz

AQW said:


> I'm trying to stay off the computer (so I can actually get some stuff done) but I had to throw in a big HOLLA ATCHA BOY!!! for the Project Runway fans!  I saw the first episode of season 2 and haven't missed it since... I *love* Tim Gunn.
> 
> My DH likes to come over when I'm sewing, ask me about my garment, then walk away saying "Make it work..."
> 
> This one's a little more obscure - whenever we're looking for one of our kids, we always say "Where's Andre?"
> 
> I haven't picked my favorite this year yet - too soon to tell for me.  But I am definitely ready to pick up that Blayne character and throw him headfirst out a window.  My DH suggested relocating him to the surface of the sun, thereby solving two problems at once.
> 
> LOVE Project Runway.  Looooooooove it...



Too funny about your DH saying that.  I could see mine doing that.  

I bought the Project Runway LE Brother sewing machine so I think it makes me a professional right off the bat!!

Whose the guy that talks in the 3rd person? I can't remember his name.  He's annoying, but I really like some of the things he has done. Like that dress with the "woven" red strips of fabric.  

I don't have a fave yet either.


----------



## keywestbride

I finished up a non-Disney project yesterday.  It's for a friend's daughter who had to have heart surgery- both of our kids have heart congitions.









I'm still a beginner, so it's definitely not perfect, but I'm learning a little at a time!


----------



## twob4him

Look what Michelle (twins&2more) made  Its a beautiful High School Musical cheerleading outfit. It also has a cute bag with pom poms and a long sleeve shirt to go underneath for when its chilly out (which is not now!  ) 
























As you can see she is really enjoying her gift....*thanks so much Michelle!!!  *


----------



## twob4him

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Feeling a litttle better today...thanks to all the kind words...I'm so glad I have a place to come and just get it out!  What a great group you guys are!
> 
> So, I stayed up last night doing some rearranging in the play/craft/sewing room and that was good.  I sewed the patches on the kids aprons from the Lowe's kids clinics...we got new ones when we moved becasue the olds ones got lost in the move!
> 
> Can i just say...I have more fabic than I thought I did!   I need to get some more storage.
> 
> But for your reading enjoyment...I updated my Trip Report...finally finished Epcot!



Glad you are feeling better today! Ohhhh we want to see pics of your newly arranged sewing area!!! Meanwhile I am going to catch up on your trippie!


*Keywestbride *- I love the shirt you made....how did you do the cute letters???


----------



## mrsklamc

I think later today I am going to try to make a blanket out of some cars fabric and a cars panel I have. Can someone yell if this sounds like it won't work for some reason, or if you know a better way? I plan on...

1.Putting the two fabrics face to face with the batting on top and sewing 3 sides.

2. Turning the whole thing right side out and hand sewing the fourth side.

3. Tying it throughout the blanket with embroider floss so the batting doesn't shift.

What do you think?
Thanks!
Micayla


----------



## TravelinGal

keywestbride said:


> I finished up a non-Disney project yesterday.  It's for a friend's daughter who had to have heart surgery- both of our kids have heart congitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a beginner, so it's definitely not perfect, but I'm learning a little at a time!



You're off to a SUPER start!!  I never got my appliqué stitches to look that good.  You're on your way to being an awesome appliqué-er (is there such a word?)

Best wishes to both your DD (or is it DS?) and your friends DD.  I'm sure that's a tough road to travel for everyone involved.  


We're staying in all weekend.  DS has a stomach virus that he, ever so kindly, shared with us.  We're on the mend, but still not feeling too great.


----------



## Clared

Hi all!!  Just popping in really quick, as I WILL SEW SOMETHING THIS WEEKEND!!   

I have a question for all you fabric painters.  I've got an idea boiling and have started the T-shirt already, but want to paint some jeans.  How do you transfer your design onto the darker fabric?  PLEEEEASE don't tell me you wing it, as my artistic skill is very limited!!!


----------



## CampbellScot

AQW said:


> I'm trying to stay off the computer (so I can actually get some stuff done) but I had to throw in a big HOLLA ATCHA BOY!!! for the Project Runway fans!  I saw the first episode of season 2 and haven't missed it since... I *love* Tim Gunn.
> 
> My DH likes to come over when I'm sewing, ask me about my garment, then walk away saying "Make it work..."
> 
> This one's a little more obscure - whenever we're looking for one of our kids, we always say "Where's Andre?"
> 
> I haven't picked my favorite this year yet - too soon to tell for me.  But I am definitely ready to pick up that Blayne character and throw him headfirst out a window.  My DH suggested relocating him to the surface of the sun, thereby solving two problems at once.
> 
> LOVE Project Runway.  Looooooooove it...



What happened to ANDRE?! Andre...you can't yell at me like this when we are at Red Lobster and run off into the bathroom every time we get into a little tiff...

  

My all time FAVORITE moment...I think Tim was secretly rather pleased that he and Andre were starring in a fantasy together!

I heart Tim Gunn!!! 

I too want to grab Blayne and smack him around a little bit...mostly b/c he is stupid enough to talk about tanning...and wanting to tan...is he not aware that his likelihood of developing melanoma increases with every bake session?! I think it's incredibly irresponsible of him to talk about it on television. He needs a good cussing...





keywestbride said:


> I finished up a non-Disney project yesterday.  It's for a friend's daughter who had to have heart surgery- both of our kids have heart congitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a beginner, so it's definitely not perfect, but I'm learning a little at a time!



It's really beautiful!


----------



## TravelinGal

Clared said:


> Hi all!!  Just popping in really quick, as I WILL SEW SOMETHING THIS WEEKEND!!
> 
> I have a question for all you fabric painters.  I've got an idea boiling and have started the T-shirt already, but want to paint some jeans.  How do you transfer your design onto the darker fabric?  PLEEEEASE don't tell me you wing it, as my artistic skill is very limited!!!



I wing it.    NOTTT!  

I got some transfer paper from Michael's - but I wasn't very happy with it.  I got white (they only had light blue and white) because I figured it would show up best on the denim.  It was junk.  It didn't matter how hard I pressed with the stylus it barely showed up.  The brand I recommend AVOIDING is Super Chacopaper.  I don't know if there's anything better out there, but I certainly won't waste my money on that again.  So, in a sense I did kind of wing it.  I had some very basic lines I could see but I had to 'connect the dots' if you will.  I ended up laying my image on top of the shortalls and lifting edges and trying to draw in the lines by hand.  

Did you see the tips posted a few  pages  back (way more than a few now, I'm sure) from LisaZoe?  I tried to search for it and can't find it, but I did copy her tips and paste in an e-mail, so if you need the info, just let me know.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

mrsklamc said:


> I think later today I am going to try to make a blanket out of some cars fabric and a cars panel I have. Can someone yell if this sounds like it won't work for some reason, or if you know a better way? I plan on...
> 
> 1.Putting the two fabrics face to face with the batting on top and sewing 3 sides.
> 
> 2. Turning the whole thing right side out and hand sewing the fourth side.
> 
> 3. Tying it throughout the blanket with embroider floss so the batting doesn't shift.
> 
> What do you think?
> Thanks!
> Micayla




Works great - I do it all the time on small quilts.  You can actually sew up at least half of the 4th side - just make sure you've got an opening bit enough to stuff it through when you're turning it rightside out.  Double back on the stitching where you start and end, too.  If you can reach inside, a point turner or carefully used seam ripper can pop out the corners.

Deb


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

keywestbride said:


>



So pretty!



twob4him said:


> Look what Michelle (twins&2more) made  Its a beautiful High School Musical cheerleading outfit. It also has a cute bag with pom poms and a long sleeve shirt to go underneath for when its chilly out (which is not now!  )



Love It!!!


----------



## saraheeyore

mrsmiller said:


> I have been MIA , but finally I am back from the  Spalaughing  THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONCERN AND PM'S THAT I GOT....
> 
> Before I went to my retreat I finished some of my big give outfits
> these are for the girls
> tinkerbelle outfit  (the green is better looking than in this picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two extras that I made for the girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have to finish Brody's shirts I got tank tops for him , but now I am rethinking  it , as I forgot that some boys do not like to wear them (like my son ) so maybe I should get tshirts?
> 
> once again thank you all
> 
> Linnette



Do you have patterns or tutorials we could use for these. I am in love with the tink outfit and would love to try that one. I've only just started out. Finished my first dress today


----------



## jessica52877

mrsklamc said:


> I think later today I am going to try to make a blanket out of some cars fabric and a cars panel I have. Can someone yell if this sounds like it won't work for some reason, or if you know a better way? I plan on...
> 
> 1.Putting the two fabrics face to face with the batting on top and sewing 3 sides.
> 
> 2. Turning the whole thing right side out and hand sewing the fourth side.
> 
> 3. Tying it throughout the blanket with embroider floss so the batting doesn't shift.
> 
> What do you think?
> Thanks!
> Micayla



Sounds good to me, the only thing I do different is sew up the 4th side on the machine. Yes, you can see it, but nothing major and makes the project go along much quicker!

I made Dallas a little mickey playmat when he was a baby, fleece on one side and cotton on the other! I LOVED it! I stitched mickey heads on it and I think a star to keep the batting in place (in place of tying it).


----------



## t-beri

teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share a picture of Tessa and Lydia that Heather took last night. They were modeling some pettiskirts for another Diser. Aren't they cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fountain up by Mom's house, not a headstone!



I'm not even making this smaller cause I LOVE these girls....are they cute or what?!?!?!

Karen, did I miss the Halloween mood?  If so, too BAD so SAD....

This is my Rehearsal Dinner 10/31/2003... I was in a car accident on the way so B was only partly costumed as Jack sparrow and I never made it into my Elizabeth Swan costume.
Our dinner was a costume party w/ a Disney theme.  I was amazed at the costumes people came up w/. My cousin came as Darkwing Duck...that was so clever!!
Here is a picture of one of the tables.





Most of the wedding party, my sis was tink and my cousin Leslie was woody (her mom-my aunt- came as Jessie another of my aunts came as woody so her 3 yo DD could be jessie..it was kinda funny) my cousin nate was darkwing duck his girlfriend came as Cinderella, my sister was Tink  Mark (to my left ) was Mickey but was over the ears at the end of the night. You can't see his brother but he was Annette...THAT was funny!






*OUR FIRST MNSSHP 2004*
We spent Halloween weekend in a cabin at the Frontier Campground. We did MK all day on Fri and went back for MNSSHP that night   Sat we took the kids trick or treating in DTD and Sunday (halloween) there were events ALL DAY LONG at the campground.
B and I thought we'd use our jack sparrow and Elizabeth Swan costumes from the previous year since they didn't get worn but I forgot B's pirate pants and ran out of time to make his jacket. 





and this is Mac as The Sorcerer's Apprentice at the kids halloween costume parade at Chip and Dale's Campfire Sing along. (B and I dressed up too) ETA:  This is NOT us.  He is sitting w/ my parents...I realized this caption may have suggested it was us, now those would have been GREAT costumes...I'd just be ME 18 years older LOL!!!






and we entered this pumpkin in their annual pumpkin carving contest, it's a vampire...we didn't win.






*MNSSHP 2005*

I posted these recently but here ya go anyway.  We did Peter Pan this year cause I had a little pixie to dress up and I figured it was the last time I'd get the boy to willingly wear tights!
Of course it was freakishly cold and she was bubdled up much of the night and had to wear long sleeves under the PERFECTLY replicated tink outfit my mother made her. 

Hook, Pan and Wendy (you can't tell but I even wore blue contacts!)





Tink





Pan





a better view of Tinks wings (also made by my mom!)





*MNSSHP 2006*

Our chance to redeem our previously LAME attempts at a Jack Sparrow Costume.  I decided to change up my costume and do the Elizabeth as a pirate thing. We were all pirates, except Mac who wanted to be a Jedi. 

Here is the FINAL Capt. Jack Sparrow. (w/ Timon of course)





My Little Pirate





and I think this is the only picture of my in my costume, I was upset at being fat for yet ANOTHER halloween so refused to have my picture taken.  I'd better take off a few pounds quick, Halloween is coming up!!





and here is a picture of us w/ my sis and her family and a friends son(tigger)
on the same halloween





last but not least 

*MNSSHP 2007*

We all dressed up in a gangster/ flapper theme.  I was going for a Gatsby girl kinda look but more evening b/c it was halloween but whatever...Lily was the cutest paper boy I've ever seen and Thanks to Baby Gap I didn't have to sew anything 
We met up w/ some friends. a couple of them dressed up as a gangster and flapper too...their kids were the adams family, one of their sisters came as a *gasp* clown (picture alert!!!) and another couple came as a doctor and a nurse.
Here are all of us in the GF on our way to MNSSHP





This my family





Check out the mickey details on Mac's hat and tie!!!





and our paper girl





This one was taken by the old cars in front of the GF





are you totally over your halloween thing now karen?!?!?!?!


----------



## Twins+2more

twob4him said:


> Look what Michelle (twins&2more) made  Its a beautiful High School Musical cheerleading outfit. It also has a cute bag with pom poms and a long sleeve shirt to go underneath for when its chilly out (which is not now!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see she is really enjoying her gift....*thanks so much Michelle!!!  *



She looks so cute (and happy).  Im glad that she likes it.  Its good to be able to pay it forward and return the favor you blessed us with the dresses for chianna.  Thanks so much again.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am going to attempt to make a pocahontas dress without a pattern since I can't find one I like.  The closest is simplicity 2790 for a cave person.

1.  I am 33, 26, 35.
2.  I want this dress to pull up from bottom
3.  The curves along bust and over the shouder need to fit and stay up!

I can't make it a fitted dress because I don't want a zipper.  So will this work?

Cut the bodice with curve at bust, put elastic casing in top of bodice to hold it up.  

Cut dress in a bit at waist but as one piece at least 36 inches wide, sew in an elastic casing at waist to make the it fitted.   Cut V out on both sides.

Attach fringe at bodice and bottom of dress.  

? how do I get the top to go over and stay on shoulder?  I have 3 queen sheets in beige to practice on.  Should I cut the pattern out of butcher paper first or just chalk draw it out on the sheet?  

Thank you in advance as I am desperate for help.
PS: Should I post a sketch to make it clear?


----------



## eeyore3847

oh, is everyone watching the Olympics!! We are olympics crazy around here!!
here is Josephine late at night watching the opening Ceremonies cheering for usa!!





Lori


----------



## mrsmiller

FIRST I WOULD LIKE TO SAY:
 A LITTLE LATE BUT.... 


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY HEATHER AND TERESA   

I am still trying to catch up with all the pages but as usual beautiful creations, love the Lilo outfit , 

Heather you made me laugh so much, I see that you "love" beagles as much as I do   

I FINALLY FINISHED WITH MY BIG GIVE OUTFITS!!!!

This is the last one
I wanted to make a top for the capri pants that I made , this top is reversible




















Package ready for tomorrow!!!   


Now I have to start sewing for 4 very special princesses and after that I might have to retire for a while as I might have surgery...

On that note anybody here( maybe a nurse? ) have heard of  a CODMAN SHUNT
my neuro surgeon wants me to go for it this time, it has a computer chip or something like ; I believe it does not clog like regular shunts do...any idea where to get more info?

Thanks
   
Linnette


----------



## Tinka_Belle

twob4him said:


> Look what Michelle (twins&2more) made  Its a beautiful High School Musical cheerleading outfit. It also has a cute bag with pom poms and a long sleeve shirt to go underneath for when its chilly out (which is not now!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see she is really enjoying her gift....*thanks so much Michelle!!!  *


That is so cute. She looks so happy in her outfit.



mrsmiller said:


> FIRST I WOULD LIKE TO SAY:
> A LITTLE LATE BUT....
> 
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY HEATHER AND TERESA
> 
> I am still trying to catch up with all the pages but as usual beautiful creations, love the Lilo outfit ,
> 
> Heather you made me laugh so much, I see that you "love" beagles as much as I do
> 
> I FINALLY FINISHED WITH MY BIG GIVE OUTFITS!!!!
> 
> This is the last one
> I wanted to make a top for the capri pants that I made , this top is reversible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Package ready for tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> Now I have to start sewing for 4 very special princesses and after that I might have to retire for a while as I might have surgery...
> 
> On that note anybody here( maybe a nurse? ) have heard of a CODMAN SHUNT
> my neuro surgeon wants me to go for it this time, it has a computer chip or something like ; I believe it does not clog like regular shunts do...any idea where to get more info?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Linnette


That is so cute. I hope that the shunt works out this time. I know that you don't like to have surgery. Hopefully this will be the last time.


----------



## mrsklamc

Since someone asked and I know how hard it is to catch up if you get behind--
No, mrsmiller does not use patterns. Unfortunately for those of us who would like to CASE her, she makes it all up!! What talent!


----------



## t-beri

My DH is giving me FITS!!  He has been playing along w/ my dress as a family @MNSSHP for 4 years now.  Sometimes we are at WDW during halloween and sometimes we are at home and can go trick or treating.  He is ready to go back to some "real" halloween costumes, like currently he'd like to be the joker.  My suggestion is to pick a costume he can just alter a bit for each different event.  Make a little "friendlier" for MNSSHP and scarier for Halloween.  Like he could do the joker but lighten up on the creepy make up. No running eyeliner or smudged red smile...ya know more like to old joker but use the same clothes then he could make it all creepy for Halloween. I just got a "fine" and an eyeroll.  

We were supposed to be Alice in Wonderland. BUT DH has recently caught wind of a rumored Tim Burton version where the Mad Hatter (the only character DH would ever think of playing) is also rumored to be played by...you guessed it Johnny Depp.  Lets just say B has been a fan of being Johnny Depp characters for longer than I've known him.  I think it all started w/ Edward scissor hands.  Anyway. Our doing Alice this year would preempt our being Alice after the movie comes out and he can be a WAY cooler mad hatter b/c of the association to Johnny Depp.

Do you see what I have to go through JUST TO PICK OUT A COSTUME FOR HALLOWEEN!!!  

But I think the joker is too scary for  Mickey's NOT SO SCARY halloween party...what do you all think?
...t.


----------



## charlinn

What do you think??  Should I add the white ruffle at the bottom hem??  I can't decide...or should I try one of those Petti's????  

Let me know what you think...???


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ok, I measure me, then the fabric and did a chalk drawing.  I made it big as I can always go in.  

A few problems I see so far is the the curves on the bust seem too large as are the sides.  However I need room to get over either my head or hips.  I took in darts below the bust to bring it in a bit.  

Do you think the elastic casing on the top will be enough to bring this in?  and hold up?  

I also had a thought to make it a very long top then tuck into a seperate skirt since it will covered with dark brown waistband.  Any thoughts?  

Finally does anyone else make things from ideas without patterns?


----------



## CampbellScot

mrsmiller said:


> I FINALLY FINISHED WITH MY BIG GIVE OUTFITS!!!!
> 
> This is the last one
> I wanted to make a top for the capri pants that I made , this top is reversible



So super cute!!!!! 



charlinn said:


> What do you think??  Should I add the white ruffle at the bottom hem??  I can't decide...or should I try one of those Petti's????
> 
> Let me know what you think...???



What a DOLLY you have!!! She's such a cutie and I love the pose!! I think the dress looks cute as is, and a petti is ALWAYS a good idea!!!


----------



## t-beri

Correction.  I just verified the Tim Burton / Alice in wonderland deal.  Alice is already cast and they were casting extras last week in England.  It's release is scheduled for march 2010.  Alice is an australian actress who is not well known, the rest of the cast is still a mystery.

It DOES look like this is going to be a disney film.  So I suppose it makes sense to wait 

BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD

PS.. about CASEing an outfit that was made w/out a pattern.  You could look for patterns that are similar and could be made to look the same w/ minimal tweeking.  I do this w/ most things I case regardless of whether a pattern was used or not.

...t.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> Correction.  I just verified the Tim Burton / Alice in wonderland deal.  Alice is already cast and they were casting extras last week in England.  It's release is scheduled for march 2010.  Alice is an australian actress who is not well known, the rest of the cast is still a mystery.
> 
> It DOES look like this is going to be a disney film.  So I suppose it makes sense to wait
> 
> BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD
> 
> PS.. about CASEing an outfit that was made w/out a pattern.  You could look for patterns that are similar and could be made to look the same w/ minimal tweeking.  I do this w/ most things I case regardless of whether a pattern was used or not.
> 
> ...t.




Did you confirm JD as the Mad Hatter


----------



## t-beri

NO SUCH LUCK !!! the main cast is still just speculation.  I also read that Alan Rickman would play the caterpillar   I'll keep you posted.

...t.


----------



## t-beri

These patterns would work for a tink outfit...

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/clothing-creation/Pixie-T-Shirt-Dress.htm

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/clothing-creation/Princess-Corset-Top-and-Dress.htm


HTH!...t.


----------



## eeyore3847

We just got this fabulous set in the mail saturday..... We went to the library today and the librarians went crazy for it.....isn't it cute!!






Lori


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> These patterns would work for a tink outfit...
> 
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/clothing-creation/Pixie-T-Shirt-Dress.htm
> 
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/clothing-creation/Princess-Corset-Top-and-Dress.htm
> 
> 
> HTH!...t.




Oh those are cute!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

eeyore3847 said:


> We just got this fabulous set in the mail saturday..... We went to the library today and the librarians went crazy for it.....isn't it cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori




GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## t-beri

for the curious....http://www.timburtoncollective.com/2008/08/hundreds-gather-for-big-screen-debut-in.html

This seems to be a pretty good source for sorting out the fact from fiction and contains a wealth of information for Tim Burton Junkies....Not that I am one 

...t.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I got some lightweight flannel with Ariel on it today at JoAnn's.  It was only $3!  Couldnt' pass it up.  Now...what to do with it.  Any thoughts????


----------



## mrsmiller

MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, I measure me, then the fabric and did a chalk drawing.  I made it big as I can always go in.
> 
> A few problems I see so far is the the curves on the bust seem too large as are the sides.  However I need room to get over either my head or hips.  I took in darts below the bust to bring it in a bit.
> 
> Do you think the elastic casing on the top will be enough to bring this in?  and hold up?
> 
> I also had a thought to make it a very long top then tuck into a separate skirt since it will covered with dark brown waistband.  Any thoughts?
> 
> Finally does anyone else make things from ideas without patterns?



I do my sewing without patterns just because it is hard for me to figure out the instructions sometimes, too complicated and too many pieces to a pattern sometimes...

For your outfit it all depends ...are you one of the lucky ladies that were blessed with a big chest or flat chested (like me )

i like the idea of a top and skirt separated

you could do the top and shirred the back that will give you a more fitted look
for the side strap with the fringe make it a little wider so it will give more hold to the top  

I will do a simple A line skirt , make a fabric belt and like you said tuck it all together to give the same look

i like to trace my pieces in shower curtain lining (the kind you get at the 99c store) because it gives you the look of fabric and you can make adjustment (use tape )as you try the pieces (it also can also reuse them over and over)

Now you got me thinking of making this outfit!!!!

Linnette


----------



## Tinka_Belle

t-beri said:


> My DH is giving me FITS!! He has been playing along w/ my dress as a family @MNSSHP for 4 years now. Sometimes we are at WDW during halloween and sometimes we are at home and can go trick or treating. He is ready to go back to some "real" halloween costumes, like currently he'd like to be the joker. My suggestion is to pick a costume he can just alter a bit for each different event. Make a little "friendlier" for MNSSHP and scarier for Halloween. Like he could do the joker but lighten up on the creepy make up. No running eyeliner or smudged red smile...ya know more like to old joker but use the same clothes then he could make it all creepy for Halloween. I just got a "fine" and an eyeroll.
> 
> We were supposed to be Alice in Wonderland. BUT DH has recently caught wind of a rumored Tim Burton version where the Mad Hatter (the only character DH would ever think of playing) is also rumored to be played by...you guessed it Johnny Depp. Lets just say B has been a fan of being Johnny Depp characters for longer than I've known him. I think it all started w/ Edward scissor hands. Anyway. Our doing Alice this year would preempt our being Alice after the movie comes out and he can be a WAY cooler mad hatter b/c of the association to Johnny Depp.
> 
> Do you see what I have to go through JUST TO PICK OUT A COSTUME FOR HALLOWEEN!!!
> 
> But I think the joker is too scary for Mickey's NOT SO SCARY halloween party...what do you all think?
> ...t.


Mine won't wear a costume ever!! I have been begging for the last 3 years and he won't even budge, even when I promise him an Anikin Skywalker costume complete with light saber. 



charlinn said:


> What do you think?? Should I add the white ruffle at the bottom hem?? I can't decide...or should I try one of those Petti's????
> 
> Let me know what you think...???


I think it looks good like it is. I would add a petti though. They make all dresses cuter.



t-beri said:


> NO SUCH LUCK !!! the main cast is still just speculation. I also read that Alan Rickman would play the caterpillar I'll keep you posted.
> 
> ...t.


I love  Alan Rickman.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I got some lightweight flannel with Ariel on it today at JoAnn's. It was only $3! Couldnt' pass it up. Now...what to do with it. Any thoughts????


Make pj's. I use CarlaC's Portrait Peasant top pattern to make Jenna's jammies.


----------



## hlrababy

I have skimmed through this thread looking and I have to say...YOU ARE ALL SO TALENTED!!! I wish I could even do this half as good as y'all do!


----------



## eeyore3847

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I got some lightweight flannel with Ariel on it today at JoAnn's.  It was only $3!  Couldnt' pass it up.  Now...what to do with it.  Any thoughts????



you should make a winter lounge set with pants and an intial tank or tshirt with the initial being the fabric.
Lori


----------



## mrsmiller

but for anybody that wants to CASE the tink outfit yay:   it is so exciting to  want to be CASED )

 I could mail you the pattern I made for the outfit I made it to fit a size 6/7 but could be adjusted, It did give me a hard time at the beginning trying to get the bottom to match (did lining) after `100 try's  I am happy with the outfit...


I AM MORE THAN HAPPY TO SHARE WITH YOU THE PATTERN I MADE!!!


Linnette


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Jammies is a good idea ladies, especially considering that Aisling has been back in winter jammies for about a week now...it's FREEZING here at night now!!!!

Although, that means I have to branch out into pants


----------



## t-beri

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I got some lightweight flannel with Ariel on it today at JoAnn's.  It was only $3!  Couldnt' pass it up.  Now...what to do with it.  Any thoughts????



Make a Portraitl Peasant NIGHTGOWN..fall is coming, right? 

OK.  Here are the new ideas for costumes.

1. Let Lily be snow white and Mac, me , MIL, FIL and Dearfriend#1 and DF#2 be the 7 dwarfs.  I am still trying to convince my DH this is a good idea.  Also MIL's BFF's hubby might protest, making us 6 dwarfs.

2. Back to my ORIGINAL plan to do the various faces of Mary poppins and Bert, the children being...the children-probably dressed in Jolly Holiday costumes as they are probably the most interesting.  OR the children being something different all together.  The Janet and Sam (DF's #1 & 2) can pick their own costumes and sam can maintain his cool exterior.

3. Scooby doo briefly came to the table but i dunno.  Lily says she can't be scrappy b/c she's a girl.

4.  101 Dalmations...whoever is left over after the main characters are cast can be dalmations. 

?????
...t.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mrs. Miller,

THANK YOU for the help!  I am not part of this group and thought I was going to get dissed' but you are a blessing.

I am not a big person at all.  Not flat but not very much either.   

I have sewed up the first bodice and the major problem is the curves on the front.  They are just too big but I wonder if I put elastic in the top?  I do like the idea of doing it in the back but how do I make the curves stay?  

Also, I added darts under the bust but now it is tight to pull over my head and yet the under arms are huge.

What do you think?  I was going to 

1.  Try again with more accurate curves on front.
2.  Put elastic in casing and also back and see if it helps.
3.  Recut and glue down to a strapless backless bra.  Cheating!

So far this is what I have all just in a sheet and in a basted stich for easy removal.


----------



## mrsmiller

MinnieVanMom said:


> Mrs. Miller,
> 
> THANK YOU for the help!  I am not part of this group and thought I was going to get dissed' but you are a blessing.
> 
> I am not a big person at all.  Not flat but not very much either.
> 
> I have sewed up the first bodice and the major problem is the curves on the front.  They are just too big but I wonder if I put elastic in the top?  I do like the idea of doing it in the back but how do I make the curves stay?
> 
> Also, I added darts under the bust but now it is tight to pull over my head and yet the under arms are huge.
> 
> What do you think?  I was going to
> 
> 1.  Try again with more accurate curves on front.
> 2.  Put elastic in casing and also back and see if it helps.
> 3.  Recut and glue down to a strapless backless bra.  Cheating!
> 
> So far this is what I have.




Could you make the picture bigger ?  did you lined the top or just did a facing piece to the front? are the under arms big (low fitting ) or just to big (sides)
BTW Welcome!!! to this wonderful club!!!, call me Linnette


Linnette


----------



## eeyore3847

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Jammies is a good idea ladies, especially considering that Aisling has been back in winter jammies for about a week now...it's FREEZING here at night now!!!!
> 
> Although, that means I have to branch out into pants



oh my MIL is in seattle and she said it was really cold there this week. OR is not that far away


----------



## jessica52877

mrsmiller said:


> I do my sewing without patterns just because it is hard for me to figure out the instructions sometimes, too complicated and too many pieces to a pattern sometimes...
> 
> For your outfit it all depends ...are you one of the lucky ladies that were blessed with a big chest or flat chested (like me )
> 
> i like the idea of a top and skirt separated
> 
> you could do the top and shirred the back that will give you a more fitted look
> for the side strap with the fringe make it a little wider so it will give more hold to the top
> 
> I will do a simple A line skirt , make a fabric belt and like you said tuck it all together to give the same look
> 
> i like to trace my pieces in shower curtain lining (the kind you get at the 99c store) because it gives you the look of fabric and you can make adjustment (use tape )as you try the pieces (it also can also reuse them over and over)
> 
> Now you got me thinking of making this outfit!!!!
> 
> Linnette



Linnette,
  You are so talented! i sat here trying to figure out how I would make a Pocahontas outfit without a pattern and your ideas are just fabulous! Don't think I'll be dressing up this year though.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mrsmiller said:


> I do my sewing without patterns just because it is hard for me to figure out the instructions sometimes, too complicated and too many pieces to a pattern sometimes...
> 
> For your outfit it all depends ...are you one of the lucky ladies that were blessed with a big chest or flat chested (like me )
> 
> i like the idea of a top and skirt separated
> 
> you could do the top and shirred the back that will give you a more fitted look
> for the side strap with the fringe make it a little wider so it will give more hold to the top
> 
> I will do a simple A line skirt , make a fabric belt and like you said tuck it all together to give the same look
> 
> i like to trace my pieces in shower curtain lining (the kind you get at the 99c store) because it gives you the look of fabric and you can make adjustment (use tape )as you try the pieces (it also can also reuse them over and over)
> 
> Now you got me thinking of making this outfit!!!!
> 
> Linnette




I am having such a time with the top that I think I will cut out the skirt and sew it up for a boost of confidence.  I haven't sewn in decades and just thought I would throw this costume together.  I know I can but perhaps the easy part first!

I have to go to the local hardware store in the morning. They have a big fabric department and I will look for some premade fringe to sew onto the bottom of the skirt.

I will then keep trying on the top.  The problem is that it has to go either up over the hips or down over the head and shoulder.  Yet I want a finished look like the pictures I found of Pocahontas at Disney on google.  Please keep up the suggestions.  I will try again with the elastic back and bigger strap going up the side.  I am also off on the curve from the strap into the bust.  

Urg!


----------



## karebear1

t-beri said:


> I'm not even making this smaller cause I LOVE these girls....are they cute or what?!?!?!
> 
> Karen, did I miss the Halloween mood?  If so, too BAD so SAD....
> 
> 
> This one was taken by the old cars in front of the GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you totally over your halloween thing now karen?!?!?!?!



Good heavens NO!! It's never too late for Halloween- and the more pics, the happier I am! 

*Thanks to everyone that has posted their Halloween pics  for me. It has most definetly hewlped me become more Halloweenie-er!   *



eeyore3847 said:


> oh, is everyone watching the Olympics!! We are olympics crazy around here!!
> here is Josephine late at night watching the opening Ceremonies cheering for usa!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



SO cute! Love the Dr. Suess one too.



mrsmiller said:


> I FINALLY FINISHED WITH MY BIG GIVE OUTFITS!!!!
> 
> This is the last one
> I wanted to make a top for the capri pants that I made , this top is reversible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note anybody here( maybe a nurse? ) have heard of  a CODMAN SHUNT
> my neuro surgeon wants me to go for it this time, it has a computer chip or something like ; I believe it does not clog like regular shunts do...any idea where to get more info?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Linnette



Mrs. Miller- that outfit is adorable! I can't believe you desing those and make the patterns yourself! That is such a talent!!!  How kind of you to offer to send your patterns to people- that is so impressive.



charlinn said:


> What do you think??  Should I add the white ruffle at the bottom hem??  I can't decide...or should I try one of those Petti's????
> 
> Let me know what you think...???



I think petti's would really add to this great little dress you made. What a cutie you have!


----------



## t-beri

OH...I typed that before I realized everyone else said the same thing, so just ignore mine


----------



## princessmom29

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am having such a time with the top that I think I will cut out the skirt and sew it up for a boost of confidence.  I haven't sewn in decades and just thought I would throw this costume together.  I know I can but perhaps the easy part first!
> 
> I have to go to the local hardware store in the morning. They have a big fabric department and I will look for some premade fringe to sew onto the bottom of the skirt.
> 
> I will then keep trying on the top.  The problem is that it has to go either up over the hips or down over the head and shoulder.  Yet I want a finished look like the pictures I found of Pocahontas at Disney on google.  Please keep up the suggestions.  I will try again with the elastic back and bigger strap going up the side.  I am also off on the curve from the strap into the bust.
> 
> Urg!



I think that linette's idea of shirring the back maybe just what you need. it will allow you to get it over your head and still have the bodice fit right. I would just do the front of the bodice to fit and make the back big enough to get up or down and the add son shirring to pull it in. between that and tucking it into a skirt atthe waist mabye you could make it work?? I am not use to sewing for anyone with curves, but I have used this trick to make patterns fit my DD4 better. She is a little narrower trough the top than patterns for her height so I have to alter to get them to fit. (except for carla C. hers actually fit her pretty well with just a little taken out of the sides)


----------



## t-beri

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Jammies is a good idea ladies, especially considering that Aisling has been back in winter jammies for about a week now...it's FREEZING here at night now!!!!
> 
> Although, that means I have to branch out into pants



So, see, you either go w/ the nightgown or buy the easy fit pant pattern.  TRUST me, if I can make pants YOU can make pants.  I don't even sew good!!

...t.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi Linette,

It is big under the arms by inches!  I was way off on the sides but have to get it over my head.  The top is not lined I am working for now in beige sheets that my boss gave me from work.  I have 2.5 queen sheets to keep trying on.  I now found a picture from the movie of the back and it is the strap then cut down all the way to under the arm.





I think with the fringe I can hide anything I need to do in the back.  

I am going to go back in the morning and remeasure me and try another front with the curve going up to the top more correct.  Then I will also redo the back with correct curve across to the underarm.

For now, I think the skirt and then bed.
THANK YOU!  For the help.  I can do the skirt easy but the top is just harder than what I thought as a back to sewing project.  I don't have anything to hold up the front and worried about it sliding down at the party.  I have until Sept. 15 to get it right.


----------



## Stephres

Halloween pics!

First of all, I am not a Halloween person. I have always been a scaredy cat but I used to work in a bank and was robbed at gunpoint by a pair wearing scary Halloween costumes. Last year Jacob and I had the biggest fight when it was he picked out the exact same costume as the guy who robbed me. So I mostly like "cute" Halloween, not scary!

My mother made this fairy costume for Megan and Jacob wanted to be Batman:









These are both storebought:






This Aurora we bought Megan for deciding to potty train and you can see this is the end of cute costumes for Jacob  :






Also, my mom embroidered these cute polos for them to wear to school. Jacob's teacher was very impressed! He is squinting from the sun even though they are in the shade.






Last year my mom made Megan's costume and this is the fought over scream costume (he was not allowed to wear the mask around me):






To fulfill my "cute: requirements. I made lots of customs:
















Way too many Jacobs and Megans!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Stephres said:


> Halloween pics!
> 
> First of all, I am not a Halloween person. I have always been a scaredy cat but I used to work in a bank and was robbed at gunpoint by a pair wearing scary Halloween costumes. Last year Jacob and I had the biggest fight when it was he picked out the exact same costume as the guy who robbed me. So I mostly like "cute" Halloween, not scary!
> 
> My mother made this fairy costume for Megan and Jacob wanted to be Batman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are both storebought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Aurora we bought Megan for deciding to potty train and you can see this is the end of cute costumes for Jacob  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my mom embroidered these cute polos for them to wear to school. Jacob's teacher was very impressed! He is squinting from the sun even though they are in the shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year my mom made Megan's costume and this is the fought over scream costume (he was not allowed to wear the mask around me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To fulfill my "cute: requirements. I made lots of customs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way too many Jacobs and Megans!


Your kids are so cute. We do not do scary in our house either. Jenna won't allow it. I love the embroidered shirts. I think I might see if I can get away with this for Jenna this year.


----------



## t-beri

NEVER TOO MANY JACOB AND MEGANS ...right???
They are just adorable. How awful for you to have gone through that Steph 

In my search for how to make a dwarf costume I found this AWESOME site. Now I could have gone on just hoping none of you knew of it so I could make something totally awesome and you would all think I was clever...but that would be wickedness  and I leave that for our dear Miss Cammie.  

This is a video tut on making a shirred dress...duh..but there's other stuff that is totally great.  ood for beginners too, it talked about how cotton is made and what the bias is (true bias is a 45 degree angle...who knew?)
www.threadbanger.com/episode/HAL_20071003

and by way of this site I also found this one I thought someone might find interesting.
http://www.buyhandmade.org/


----------



## MinnieVanMom

In under 15 minutes I measured myself, chalked down on the sheet, cut and sewed up the skirt.  I don't have elastic or fringe so I have to wait until morning but it looks great and was easy.

Other than the top problem.  The next one is that I want this to be very lightweight as we will be in Disney for MNSSHP 3rd week in Sept.  It is going to be HOT!  The sheet fabric is perfect but it is just a tad to see through.  If I were younger I wouldn't care but I have already dropped the skirt to end at the knee.  Do I line the sheet fabric or buy something better?


----------



## sohappy

eeyore3847 said:


> We just got this fabulous set in the mail saturday..... We went to the library today and the librarians went crazy for it.....isn't it cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Oh My!!!  That is just beautiful!  Did you buy it? It totally looks like your work.


----------



## eeyore3847

sohappy said:


> Oh My!!!  That is just beautiful!  Did you buy it? It totally looks like your work.




nope, not my work.. It has a ton of detail in it. and those fabrics are so hard to find!!!! the appliques on this set are amazing. wish I could take credit for it!
Lori


----------



## LisaZoe

I wanted to share some photos of a very short and last minute camping trip Zoe and I made this weekend. We've been talking about doing one for a couple of years now and since it's just the two of us, I was a bit nervous. However, we had a blast and already have reservations for a 2 night trip next week (we were only able to get one night this weekend).

On our way to the park we stopped at a wayside to enjoy the view of the ocean:






Many of the Oregon State parks with camping areas have permanent structures as well as spaces for RVs and tents. Some are basic cabins but we stayed in what is called a yurt. These are canvas and wood structures that have heaters and lights, a locking door and a wood floor as well as some basic furniture. One other thing I loved was the price - only $27 per night. Here's Zoe in front of our home for the night:






Here she is inside - the beds weren't bad but next time I'm bringing a foam pad... my old body was aching this morning because I'm not used to such a firm mattress:










Zoe handled the important task of "fire poking"






We were pleasantly surprised to find the park next to a large lake and they had this nice area set up for swimmers.










Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Lisa that looks like a lot of fun. Why isn't Zoe smiling? Didn't she have fun? 
That Yurt looks like my kind of camping.


----------



## tadamom

Looks like fun Lisa!


----------



## tadamom

Here are my Halloween photos!

In 2004 -- Michael as Buzz Lightyear.






In 2005 -- Michael as Captain Hook and Parker as a zebra.






2006 -- My first year to make costumes.  Michael as Dracula and Parker as Dorothy.  I made both.









2007 -- Parker's custom






I also made both of their costumes.  Michael as Jack Skellington & Parker as Barbie Island Princess.


----------



## GoofyG

I'll have to find the picture of the girls when Araeyah was a baby.  Here is Ellarie form Parents mag. 
  Little Bo Peep

http://www.parents.com/holiday/halloween/costumes/halloween-costumes-made-by-moms/?page=8


----------



## NaeNae

I'm so excited.  I just finished the girls Pooh and Friends outfits.  It only took me a week.   I would have been finished Friday but we took a last trip to the lake before school starts for DGD4 on Thurs.  I did at least take material with me and got the girls dresses for Ohana's cut out.  So at least I didn't waste my whole weekend. LOL  I'm really happy with how their skirts turned out.  I'll try and get pics tomorrow.  These outfits were my most involved one to make for our trip.  I think I only lack a couple of outfits for each girl and then all of my DGS's clothes.  I'm running out of time.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

GoofyG said:


> I'll have to find the picture of the girls when Araeyah was a baby. Here is Ellarie form Parents mag.
> Little Bo Peep
> 
> http://www.parents.com/holiday/halloween/costumes/halloween-costumes-made-by-moms/?page=8


Aww she was so cute!!! That costume was really cute too.


----------



## LisaZoe

Tinka_Belle said:


> Lisa that looks like a lot of fun. Why isn't Zoe smiling? Didn't she have fun?
> That Yurt looks like my kind of camping.



LOL, I didn't even notice she wasn't smiling. She did have a lot of fun. In fact she was very unhappy that we had to leave after only one night. I was disappointed, too, because it was more fun that I'd expected so we booked 2 nights for next week at a different park. We're already planning to go every couple of months even in the winter since the yurts and cabins have heating. If nothing else, we need to go again because I totally forgot to bring marshmallows and hot dogs to roast over the fire! It's just not camping without burning something other than wood in the campfire.  

BTW - I can't remember who mentioned Project Runway but I loved it when we got Bravo channel. I'm so bummed to miss PR but just can't justify the added cost of the package that includes that channel.


----------



## GoofyG




----------



## eeyore3847

Lisa and zoe, you guys look like you had a blast.... we have a place about 3 hours north that has those little huts... camping is not for us, but the kids had fun for a couple of days.

Lori


----------



## ncmomof2

eeyore3847 said:


> oh, is everyone watching the Olympics!! We are olympics crazy around here!!
> here is Josephine late at night watching the opening Ceremonies cheering for usa!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



I love it!  We are huge Olympic nuts here.  Mainly because I am since it was my dream growing up to make an olympics.  Well, that never happened but I love cheering for the USA.  I let my boys stay up until after 11pm to see the men's 400 free relay.  Wow, what a race!


----------



## LisaZoe

eeyore3847 said:


> Lisa and zoe, you guys look like you had a blast.... we have a place about 3 hours north that has those little huts... camping is not for us, but the kids had fun for a couple of days.
> 
> Lori



These were pretty nice so it didn't feel so much like camping. We brought Zoe's bike and she had fun riding it "around the block" (the loop of the campground we were on) while I sat and relaxed. I even managed to read a chapter or two of my book without feeling guilty for not doing something more productive. LOL


----------



## TravelinGal

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Linette,
> 
> It is big under the arms by inches!  I was way off on the sides but have to get it over my head.  The top is not lined I am working for now in beige sheets that my boss gave me from work.  I have 2.5 queen sheets to keep trying on.  I now found a picture from the movie of the back and it is the strap then cut down all the way to under the arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think with the fringe I can hide anything I need to do in the back.
> 
> I am going to go back in the morning and remeasure me and try another front with the curve going up to the top more correct.  Then I will also redo the back with correct curve across to the underarm.
> 
> For now, I think the skirt and then bed.
> THANK YOU!  For the help.  I can do the skirt easy but the top is just harder than what I thought as a back to sewing project.  I don't have anything to hold up the front and worried about it sliding down at the party.  I have until Sept. 15 to get it right.



I think Simplicity 2790 (cavewoman) looks pretty darn close and it does not have a zipper (none are listed on the pattern back under notions anyway!).  Don't know if that's the pattern you mentioned previously or not...


----------



## spongemommie05

Love all the outfits posted and The Random Halloween pictures are too cute . I will have to see if i can find some of my kiddos .


----------



## juligrl

spongemommie05 said:


> Love all the outfits posted and The Random Halloween pictures are too cute . I will have to see if i can find some of my kiddos .



I agree!  Very cute costumes!
I'll have to get some of my DDs posted.  My MIL made my older DD a June (from Little Einsteins) dress last year.  She also did my DDs favorite Indian dress for a local Indian Festival.  I'll get them posted tomorrow - I promise!


----------



## disneymommieof2

teresajoy said:


> I wanted to share a picture of Tessa and Lydia that Heather took last night. They were modeling some pettiskirts for another Diser. Aren't they cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fountain up by Mom's house, not a headstone!


They're even wearing dressy shoes!! How fancy! They look so adorable!!!


Camping Griswalds said:


> So because i am impatient, I just finished cutting 70 5"x5" squares.  Here is my thought.
> 
> Waistband ( plain) will be 30 "
> row 1 will be double her waist ( 20") so 40 " BUT since i am figuring a seam allowance, it will be ten of the 5" squares
> row 2  will be double that so twenty squares
> row 3 double the second row so forty squares
> I am using about 15 different fabrics, so that si what I though would work.  Please wish me luck!!!


Good Luck!!! 


ncmomof2 said:


> I finally made something for my boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to learn how to do a multi-quote soon so I can respond more often.  Thanks for all the nice words!


They look soooo cute all matching!!! And I LOVE your dds hair! It is very much like my dd- Wild and Free! 


jessica52877 said:


> Last year just fooling around. My BF was figuring how to make one for her DS and I just tried it out first. Never used it. I would make it bigger if it was for Dallas.


Ahhh how cute is he!!! He is really growing up!! Lucas will be woody this year! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Went to wal-mart today and bought some fabric...just have to get motivated to do some sewing now.
> 
> I have been kinda down this week...my FIL has been getting to me...LONG STORY!   He just doesn't seem to understand how mean he is to me sometimes.  I feel like I am putting DH in an akward place if I complain to him...so I just bottle it up till I'm depressed...so here I am...depressed .
> 
> On the up note...for my BD last week, my mom gave me a TON of sewing stuff...and DH said we are going to find me some more space.  But for now...all the stuff is sitting in a bag...waiting for me to get motivated.  BLAH!


 I know it is hard being your FIL caretaker! I'm sorry you'll feeeling down. I'm in a sewing funk right now too! BLAH is the perfect description!!


mrsmiller said:


> I tried to make my own version of the easy fit pants for my boys.  I wanted to do a big side zipper pocket to hold their Nintendo ds and games...
> but I did not use a tape measure so they came out too small (another pair for Brody)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot for the life of me do any decent applique  so I tried something different that I thought will be easier, my mother suggested that I do silhouette with short stitching and then cut around fabric in the front for a fray look, it was not easier and I am not too happy with the shirts... this is for my big Give so now I am worried that it looks bad, my husband do not like it but my boys do like it..
> 
> please tell me if this looks ok...(sorry for so many pictures )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outfits together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


I think it looks very cool!! 


twob4him said:


> Ok, I finally got myself together to finish DD3's outfit...school starts in 4 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, we went to the boardwalk and I rode the pirate ship....I got such motion sickness that I was miserable for the rest of the day     I am truely concerned now. I knew I couldnt do spinning rides but now this leaves out swinging rides.....if we go to Disney, I think I will be stuck in Fantasy Land....


I love it!!  She looks excited!! Is she ready to go to school?!?!


----------



## LisaZoe

I love all the Halloween photos. It's one of my favorite holidays. Here are photos of Zoe in her costumes:

Age 1:





Age 2





Age 3:





Age 4:









Age 5: (so far this is the only time she wanted to be scary)









Age 6:









Can you tell I like fairies?  The gold lamé dress is one I made for her to wear to dinner with Cinderella so I couldn't resist getting one more chance for her to wear it. As for the 2 costumes when she was 4, I made the fairy one as a sample planning to have her wear it for Halloween but ended up having someone want it for her own daughter. Bad mommy that I was, I couldn't pass up the request so I had to quickly make Zoe a new costume... on Halloween day!!!  In the end I know Zoe liked the princess dress better anyway.


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> I am excited to teach her and go shopping!  Friday when Hancock has their licensed fabric we are hitting the store!
> 
> I can't wait to see What Courtney makes!  My kids have been asking to lear too but I need to get my WDW projects done 1st!
> 
> What a sweet picture!  Did you make those pettis?


Courtney called me yesterday very excited!!! She made an apron!!! I can't wait to see it! She is so proud of herself! 

Nope, I didn't make the pettis, they are Sam's pettis. 


HeatherSue said:


> FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY
> If you act now, you will receive an additional Beagle ABSOLUTELY FREE!!
> 
> This offer is subject to me being able to steal my brother's biting, peeing, barking dog and ship him out without anyone noticing.
> 
> I just googled the Rebel SLR.  What should I look for in a good SLR camera?
> 
> I hate how big they are and that's the main reason I haven't bought one.  I love that I can just stick my regular camera into my purse and use it whenever the urge strikes me.



  I will help you distract David so you can kidnap that stupid dog! 

Dad's is a Rebel XI, isn't it? 



DznyDreamz said:


> Just for kicks, I'll post my coincidental how I met my DH before I knew him story.


That is great!!! How funny! 


keywestbride said:


> I finished up a non-Disney project yesterday.  It's for a friend's daughter who had to have heart surgery- both of our kids have heart congitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a beginner, so it's definitely not perfect, but I'm learning a little at a time!


Oh my goodness, that is beautiful, and what a wondeful thing for you to do. 


twob4him said:


> Look what Michelle (twins&2more) made  Its a beautiful High School Musical cheerleading outfit. It also has a cute bag with pom poms and a long sleeve shirt to go underneath for when its chilly out (which is not now!


I love that! What a wonderful thing for her to do!!! 


t-beri said:


> I'm not even making this smaller cause I LOVE these girls....are they cute or what?!?!?!?!



Aww, thanks! They are cuties aren't they! Heather was fretting about Tessa's hair, but I thought she looked beautiful!

You were in an accident the day of your rehersal?? 

You look so much like your Mom! She's beautiful too! 



mrsmiller said:


> FIRST I WOULD LIKE TO SAY:
> A LITTLE LATE BUT....
> 
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY HEATHER AND TERESA
> Heather you made me laugh so much, I see that you "love" beagles as much as I do
> Linnette



Thank you Linnette! 

Nope, Heather and I are not fond of beagles, at least my brother's dumb dog! Everytime Barbara tells me that dog ran away, I always hope she is going to tell me he didn't come back! 

 about the surgery. 



charlinn said:


> What do you think??  Should I add the white ruffle at the bottom hem??  I can't decide...or should I try one of those Petti's????
> 
> Let me know what you think...??


It looks good like it is. A petti would be really cute under it though! Or, if you really wanted the ruffle.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I also had a thought to make it a very long top then tuck into a seperate skirt since it will covered with dark brown waistband.  Any thoughts?


I think someone suggested shirring the back? That's a good idea. Have you thought of putting boning in the front to help it stay up?



MinnieVanMom said:


> Mrs. Miller,
> 
> THANK YOU for the help!  I am not part of this group and thought I was going to get dissed' but you are a blessing.


Everyone is welcome to join our group! We don't Diss anyone!




Stephres said:


> My mother made this fairy costume for Megan and Jacob wanted to be Batman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way too many Jacobs and Megans!


NEVER too many Jacobs and Megans!!! I love the little Megan and Jacob pictures!!! They are so cute!!!





LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share some photos of a very short and last minute camping trip Zoe and I made this weekend. We've been talking about doing one for a couple of years now and since it's just the two of us, I was a bit nervous. However, we had a blast and already have reservations for a 2 night trip next week (we were only able to get one night this weekend).
> 
> On our way to the park we stopped at a wayside to enjoy the view of the ocean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


The yurt looks cool! And what a great price! I'm thinking we have to pay more than that just to camp with our own tent! I love the idea of a door that locks. That's one thing that scares me with the tent, not being able to lock the door! Brian wants to go camping Wednesday, so I guess we'll be going this week.  



GoofyG said:


> I'll have to find the picture of the girls when Araeyah was a baby.  Here is Ellarie form Parents mag.
> Little Bo Peep
> 
> http://www.parents.com/holiday/halloween/costumes/halloween-costumes-made-by-moms/?page=8


Goodness, what a cutie pie!



disneymommieof2 said:


> They're even wearing dressy shoes!! How fancy! They look so adorable!!!



Lydia insisted on wearing those shoes! I tried to get her to go barefoot! Lydia had just given Tessa those cheetah shoes. Lydia outgrew them. It was kind of funny, we were in my Mom's closet, measureing the girls on my Mom's scale (Mom has a nice walk in closet and a doctor's scale in there). Mom had something made out of cheetah fabric, which Lydia loves. The girls were trying to figure out if they could try it on, and Tessa said, "I'm sorry Lydia, only people who have cheetah shoes can try that on."  Little stinker doodle!


----------



## disneymommieof2

DznyDreamz said:


> I have been lurking and admiring all of your work for some time.  I finally decided that I could do it too!!!  This is my first attempt at sewing in probably 20+ years. Not bad if I do say so myself!!  My DD is thrilled with this skirt.
> Thanks to you all for the inspiration.


So cute and really great first attempt in a long while. 


keywestbride said:


> I finished up a non-Disney project yesterday.  It's for a friend's daughter who had to have heart surgery- both of our kids have heart congitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a beginner, so it's definitely not perfect, but I'm learning a little at a time!


How sweet!! and Very cute!! 


twob4him said:


> Look what Michelle (twins&2more) made  Its a beautiful High School Musical cheerleading outfit. It also has a cute bag with pom poms and a long sleeve shirt to go underneath for when its chilly out (which is not now!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see she is really enjoying her gift....*thanks so much Michelle!!!  *


That is so cute!! What a nice gift!!


mrsklamc said:


> I think later today I am going to try to make a blanket out of some cars fabric and a cars panel I have. Can someone yell if this sounds like it won't work for some reason, or if you know a better way? I plan on...
> 
> 1.Putting the two fabrics face to face with the batting on top and sewing 3 sides.
> 
> 2. Turning the whole thing right side out and hand sewing the fourth side.
> 
> 3. Tying it throughout the blanket with embroider floss so the batting doesn't shift.
> 
> What do you think?
> Thanks!
> Micayla


Sounds good to me too! I definetly would sewas much of the forth side before turning it, and like someone else said I would sew it by machine the rest of the way. Maybe even topstitch that whole side.


eeyore3847 said:


> oh, is everyone watching the Olympics!! We are olympics crazy around here!!
> here is Josephine late at night watching the opening Ceremonies cheering for usa!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


I have them on right now actually. I like the swimming and the gymnastics. Although I found myself watching badminton the other night when I couldn't sleep and hadn't realized how complicated it was!?!?  
Jojo looks really cute in both of her new outfits. But what about anastasia?  Wow it is really hard for me to not put two n's in that name! 


charlinn said:


> What do you think??  Should I add the white ruffle at the bottom hem??  I can't decide...or should I try one of those Petti's????
> Let me know what you think...???


No need for a white ruffle it looks perfect. And a petti can't hurt either!!


teresajoy said:


> Courtney called me yesterday very excited!!! She made an apron!!! I can't wait to see it! She is so proud of herself!
> 
> Lydia insisted on wearing those shoes! I tried to get her to go barefoot! Lydia had just given Tessa those cheetah shoes. Lydia outgrew them. It was kind of funny, we were in my Mom's closet, measureing the girls on my Mom's scale (Mom has a nice walk in closet and a doctor's scale in there). Mom had something made out of cheetah fabric, which Lydia loves. The girls were trying to figure out if they could try it on, and Tessa said, "I'm sorry Lydia, only people who have cheetah shoes can try that on."  Little stinker doodle!



    for Courntey!! 
 That Tessa is one smart cookie!!  What a little fashionista! 

GUESS WHAT!!!!!
miss sophia is using the potty at least 1/2 of the time now!!!!! Even going #2!! We are giving her stickers as rewards and she is loving it!!! the only down side is I feel like I have been practically living in the bathroom because it feels like she is going every 2 minutes ugh!! I have to remind myself this to shall pass! And "I'm gonna miss this"- to quote one of those songs that get me  

I love everyones halloween pictures! I'll share mine later today I must go to bed


----------



## minnie2

AQW said:


> I'm trying to stay off the computer (so I can actually get some stuff done) but I had to throw in a big HOLLA ATCHA BOY!!! for the Project Runway fans!  I saw the first episode of season 2 and haven't missed it since... I *love* Tim Gunn.
> 
> My DH likes to come over when I'm sewing, ask me about my garment, then walk away saying "Make it work..."
> 
> This one's a little more obscure - whenever we're looking for one of our kids, we always say "Where's Andre?"
> 
> I haven't picked my favorite this year yet - too soon to tell for me.  But I am definitely ready to pick up that Blayne character and throw him headfirst out a window.  My DH suggested relocating him to the surface of the sun, thereby solving two problems at once.
> 
> LOVE Project Runway.  Looooooooove it...


 HOLLA ATCHA!!!!!!



DznyDreamz said:


> ANY picture of Kenny is a nice picture!!!!
> 
> If I made it, you can definately make it!!


  He actually sings one of my all time fav summer songs!  Summer time!  Just figured out what I am putting as my ring tone!



keywestbride said:


> I finished up a non-Disney project yesterday.  It's for a friend's daughter who had to have heart surgery- both of our kids have heart congitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a beginner, so it's definitely not perfect, but I'm learning a little at a time!


It is so pretty!  



twob4him said:


> Look what Michelle (twins&2more) made  Its a beautiful High School Musical cheerleading outfit. It also has a cute bag with pom poms and a long sleeve shirt to go underneath for when its chilly out (which is not now!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see she is really enjoying her gift....*thanks so much Michelle!!!  *


What a cutie!  As one of the coaches of the Woodstock Thunder Cheer/ Pom team tell her practice is at 6pm today!


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> I'm not even making this smaller cause I LOVE these girls....are they cute or what?!?!?!
> 
> Karen, did I miss the Halloween mood?  If so, too BAD so SAD....
> 
> This is my Rehearsal Dinner 10/31/2003... I was in a car accident on the way so B was only partly costumed as Jack sparrow and I never made it into my Elizabeth Swan costume.
> Our dinner was a costume party w/ a Disney theme.  I was amazed at the costumes people came up w/. My cousin came as Darkwing Duck...that was so clever!!
> Here is a picture of one of the tables.
> 
> Most of the wedding party, my sis was tink and my cousin Leslie was woody (her mom-my aunt- came as Jessie another of my aunts came as woody so her 3 yo DD could be jessie..it was kinda funny) my cousin nate was darkwing duck his girlfriend came as Cinderella, my sister was Tink  Mark (to my left ) was Mickey but was over the ears at the end of the night. You can't see his brother but he was Annette...THAT was funny!
> 
> 
> *OUR FIRST MNSSHP 2004*
> We spent Halloween weekend in a cabin at the Frontier Campground. We did MK all day on Fri and went back for MNSSHP that night   Sat we took the kids trick or treating in DTD and Sunday (halloween) there were events ALL DAY LONG at the campground.
> B and I thought we'd use our jack sparrow and Elizabeth Swan costumes from the previous year since they didn't get worn but I forgot B's pirate pants and ran out of time to make his jacket.
> 
> and this is Mac as The Sorcerer's Apprentice at the kids halloween costume parade at Chip and Dale's Campfire Sing along. (B and I dressed up too) ETA:  This is NOT us.  He is sitting w/ my parents...I realized this caption may have suggested it was us, now those would have been GREAT costumes...I'd just be ME 18 years older LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *MNSSHP 2005*
> 
> I posted these recently but here ya go anyway.  We did Peter Pan this year cause I had a little pixie to dress up and I figured it was the last time I'd get the boy to willingly wear tights!
> Of course it was freakishly cold and she was bubdled up much of the night and had to wear long sleeves under the PERFECTLY replicated tink outfit my mother made her.
> 
> Hook, Pan and Wendy (you can't tell but I even wore blue contacts!)
> 
> a better view of Tinks wings (also made by my mom!)
> 
> *MNSSHP 2006*
> 
> Our chance to redeem our previously LAME attempts at a Jack Sparrow Costume.  I decided to change up my costume and do the Elizabeth as a pirate thing. We were all pirates, except Mac who wanted to be a Jedi.
> 
> Here is the FINAL Capt. Jack Sparrow. (w/ Timon of course)
> 
> and I think this is the only picture of my in my costume, I was upset at being fat for yet ANOTHER halloween so refused to have my picture taken.  I'd better take off a few pounds quick, Halloween is coming up!!
> 
> and here is a picture of us w/ my sis and her family and a friends son(tigger)
> on the same halloween
> 
> 
> last but not least
> 
> *MNSSHP 2007*
> 
> We all dressed up in a gangster/ flapper theme.  I was going for a Gatsby girl kinda look but more evening b/c it was halloween but whatever...Lily was the cutest paper boy I've ever seen and Thanks to Baby Gap I didn't have to sew anything
> We met up w/ some friends. a couple of them dressed up as a gangster and flapper too...their kids were the adams family, one of their sisters came as a *gasp* clown (picture alert!!!) and another couple came as a doctor and a nurse.
> Here are all of us in the GF on our way to MNSSHP
> 
> are you totally over your halloween thing now karen?!?!?!?!


GREAT pictures!!!!!

You might have the answer for me.  Do they ever continue MNSHP until the 1st week of Nov?  In 2009 we are talking about arriving Nov 1st.  I am assuming it will be over but hoping it won't be...



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am going to attempt to make a pocahontas dress without a pattern since I can't find one I like.  The closest is simplicity 2790 for a cave person.
> 
> 1.  I am 33, 26, 35.
> 2.  I want this dress to pull up from bottom
> 3.  The curves along bust and over the shouder need to fit and stay up!
> 
> I can't make it a fitted dress because I don't want a zipper.  So will this work?
> 
> Cut the bodice with curve at bust, put elastic casing in top of bodice to hold it up.
> 
> Cut dress in a bit at waist but as one piece at least 36 inches wide, sew in an elastic casing at waist to make the it fitted.   Cut V out on both sides.
> 
> Attach fringe at bodice and bottom of dress.
> 
> ? how do I get the top to go over and stay on shoulder?  I have 3 queen sheets in beige to practice on.  Should I cut the pattern out of butcher paper first or just chalk draw it out on the sheet?
> 
> Thank you in advance as I am desperate for help.
> PS: Should I post a sketch to make it clear?


What about adding a clear strap to make sure the one side doesn't fall? 



eeyore3847 said:


> oh, is everyone watching the Olympics!! We are olympics crazy around here!!
> here is Josephine late at night watching the opening Ceremonies cheering for usa!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


HOw cute!


mrsmiller said:


> FIRST I WOULD LIKE TO SAY:
> A LITTLE LATE BUT....
> 
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY HEATHER AND TERESA
> 
> I am still trying to catch up with all the pages but as usual beautiful creations, love the Lilo outfit ,
> 
> Heather you made me laugh so much, I see that you "love" beagles as much as I do
> 
> I FINALLY FINISHED WITH MY BIG GIVE OUTFITS!!!!
> 
> This is the last one
> I wanted to make a top for the capri pants that I made , this top is reversible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Package ready for tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> Now I have to start sewing for 4 very special princesses and after that I might have to retire for a while as I might have surgery...
> 
> On that note anybody here( maybe a nurse? ) have heard of  a CODMAN SHUNT
> my neuro surgeon wants me to go for it this time, it has a computer chip or something like ; I believe it does not clog like regular shunts do...any idea where to get more info?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Linnette


 I love these!  

I am sorry you are facing surgery.  If you do do it how long is the recovery time?  When are you talking about going in for it?  Have you tried googling it?  I know when I found out I will eventually be facing spine fusion I just googled it and found tons of stuff on it.

Good luck please let us know when you go in and PLEASE make sure your DH updates us or we will worry!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Love all the Halloween pics ladies....it's getting me SOOO excited!  And again, it feels like Autumn already here in rainy old Boston so it feels like Halloween.  It's only missing the crunchy leaves  

Tifani- are you going to MNSSHP on Halloween???


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> My DH is giving me FITS!!  He has been playing along w/ my dress as a family @MNSSHP for 4 years now.  Sometimes we are at WDW during halloween and sometimes we are at home and can go trick or treating.  He is ready to go back to some "real" halloween costumes, like currently he'd like to be the joker.  My suggestion is to pick a costume he can just alter a bit for each different event.  Make a little "friendlier" for MNSSHP and scarier for Halloween.  Like he could do the joker but lighten up on the creepy make up. No running eyeliner or smudged red smile...ya know more like to old joker but use the same clothes then he could make it all creepy for Halloween. I just got a "fine" and an eyeroll.
> 
> We were supposed to be Alice in Wonderland. BUT DH has recently caught wind of a rumored Tim Burton version where the Mad Hatter (the only character DH would ever think of playing) is also rumored to be played by...you guessed it Johnny Depp.  Lets just say B has been a fan of being Johnny Depp characters for longer than I've known him.  I think it all started w/ Edward scissor hands.  Anyway. Our doing Alice this year would preempt our being Alice after the movie comes out and he can be a WAY cooler mad hatter b/c of the association to Johnny Depp.
> 
> Do you see what I have to go through JUST TO PICK OUT A COSTUME FOR HALLOWEEN!!!
> 
> But I think the joker is too scary for  Mickey's NOT SO SCARY halloween party...what do you all think?
> ...t.


I like the idea of the Joker with it being scary for halloween and not so scary for Mickey's party!  

I wish DH would dress up!  I told him last night when we go to the park I am getting him a Jack sparrow dreeds and hat!   



charlinn said:


> What do you think??  Should I add the white ruffle at the bottom hem??  I can't decide...or should I try one of those Petti's????
> 
> Let me know what you think...???


I think the white would distract from it.  I love it the way it is.  A petti is ALWAYS cute!



eeyore3847 said:


> We just got this fabulous set in the mail saturday..... We went to the library today and the librarians went crazy for it.....isn't it cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Really cute!  Nikki Loves DR Suess!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I got some lightweight flannel with Ariel on it today at JoAnn's.  It was only $3!  Couldnt' pass it up.  Now...what to do with it.  Any thoughts????


 I like what other people have said about lounge pants.  There is the Tink flannel Nik wants me to get next time we go to Hancock and she wants pants.  Not sure if she wants them for lounge pants or to just wear them.  I have some Disney Fairy material she wants me to make a purse out of for the parks.



mrsmiller said:


> but for anybody that wants to CASE the tink outfit yay:   it is so exciting to  want to be CASED )
> 
> I could mail you the pattern I made for the outfit I made it to fit a size 6/7 but could be adjusted, It did give me a hard time at the beginning trying to get the bottom to match (did lining) after `100 try's  I am happy with the outfit...
> 
> 
> I AM MORE THAN HAPPY TO SHARE WITH YOU THE PATTERN I MADE!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette


You are too cute!  What a sweet offer to send your pattern!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Mrs. Miller,
> 
> THANK YOU for the help!  I am not part of this group and thought I was going to get dissed' but you are a blessing.
> 
> I am not a big person at all.  Not flat but not very much either.
> 
> I have sewed up the first bodice and the major problem is the curves on the front.  They are just too big but I wonder if I put elastic in the top?  I do like the idea of doing it in the back but how do I make the curves stay?
> 
> Also, I added darts under the bust but now it is tight to pull over my head and yet the under arms are huge.
> 
> What do you think?  I was going to
> 
> 1.  Try again with more accurate curves on front.
> 2.  Put elastic in casing and also back and see if it helps.
> 3.  Recut and glue down to a strapless backless bra.  Cheating!
> 
> So far this is what I have all just in a sheet and in a basted stich for easy removal.


 From what I can see it is going to be really cute!  If you need a confidence booster def make the skirt.  I do that when I have a hard time with something I make something I know I can do  to make me feel good.  I am really excited to see this when it is done!

 why in the world would we diss you?  I know I LOVe seeing all this new stuff people make!  Every one here is so wonderful and helpful in so many areas it is really wonderful to see.  I can't wait to see this as well as other stuff you make!!!!! 



eeyore3847 said:


> oh my MIL is in seattle and she said it was really cold there this week. OR is not that far away


 HUSH!!!!!  Fall is not allowed to come I don't handle the cold well at all!  Then again the closer to fall we are the closer to our trip we are!


----------



## keywestbride

Gosh this thread moves fast!  Thanks so much to everyone for their kind words!  

I  all of the Halloween costumes and outfits!  This year, DS wants to be Jack from Jack's Big Music Show.  I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to do the head.  Last year he was NOT cooperative when it came to face painting, and he's not a big fan of things on his head in general, so that makes it a bit more tricky.  I'd hate to put tons of effort into something and then have him refuse to wear it, kwim?  

My current plan is to build it off of a baseball cap- kind of like a Goofy hat with the ears and teeth that stick off.  I'm not sure how I could get the rounded pointy-iness thing to work though- any ideas?  Maybe some heavy duty interfacing?  I'm afraid if I put anything too heavy on the front, it will tip forward and not stay on his head.

I'm also going to attempt to make a stuffed Mel (the green and purple dog) for him to carry.  I have no idea how I'm going to do that either!  Am I better of sewing the different fabrics together first, then cutting, or making a muslin dog first, then attaching the fabric stripe by stripe afterwards?


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Halloween pics!
> 
> First of all, I am not a Halloween person. I have always been a scaredy cat but I used to work in a bank and was robbed at gunpoint by a pair wearing scary Halloween costumes. Last year Jacob and I had the biggest fight when it was he picked out the exact same costume as the guy who robbed me. So I mostly like "cute" Halloween, not scary!
> 
> My mother made this fairy costume for Megan and Jacob wanted to be Batman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are both storebought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Aurora we bought Megan for deciding to potty train and you can see this is the end of cute costumes for Jacob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my mom embroidered these cute polos for them to wear to school. Jacob's teacher was very impressed! He is squinting from the sun even though they are in the shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year my mom made Megan's costume and this is the fought over scream costume (he was not allowed to wear the mask around me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To fulfill my "cute: requirements. I made lots of customs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way too many Jacobs and Megans!


Never too many!  I loved seeing them through the yrs!  All great costumes!  

How scary for you in the bank!  I am with you though I prefer cute costumes!



MinnieVanMom said:


> In under 15 minutes I measured myself, chalked down on the sheet, cut and sewed up the skirt.  I don't have elastic or fringe so I have to wait until morning but it looks great and was easy.
> 
> Other than the top problem.  The next one is that I want this to be very lightweight as we will be in Disney for MNSSHP 3rd week in Sept.  It is going to be HOT!  The sheet fabric is perfect but it is just a tad to see through.  If I were younger I wouldn't care but I have already dropped the skirt to end at the knee.  Do I line the sheet fabric or buy something better?


I am all for using what you have.  Maybe lining it might work.  



LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share some photos of a very short and last minute camping trip Zoe and I made this weekend. We've been talking about doing one for a couple of years now and since it's just the two of us, I was a bit nervous. However, we had a blast and already have reservations for a 2 night trip next week (we were only able to get one night this weekend).
> 
> On our way to the park we stopped at a wayside to enjoy the view of the ocean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Oregon State parks with camping areas have permanent structures as well as spaces for RVs and tents. Some are basic cabins but we stayed in what is called a yurt. These are canvas and wood structures that have heaters and lights, a locking door and a wood floor as well as some basic furniture. One other thing I loved was the price - only $27 per night. Here's Zoe in front of our home for the night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is inside - the beds weren't bad but next time I'm bringing a foam pad... my old body was aching this morning because I'm not used to such a firm mattress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoe handled the important task of "fire poking"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were pleasantly surprised to find the park next to a large lake and they had this nice area set up for swimmers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


What great pictures.  WOw it is so pretty there!  



tadamom said:


> Here are my Halloween photos!
> 
> In 2004 -- Michael as Buzz Lightyear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2005 -- Michael as Captain Hook and Parker as a zebra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 -- My first year to make costumes.  Michael as Dracula and Parker as Dorothy.  I made both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 -- Parker's custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made both of their costumes.  Michael as Jack Skellington & Parker as Barbie Island Princess.


CUTE!  Kyle was buzz that same yr too.  He still ahs it too.  Actually the other day he tried to shove his size 7 butt in the size 2t costume!  MAn that plastic can stretch! 



GoofyG said:


> I'll have to find the picture of the girls when Araeyah was a baby.  Here is Ellarie form Parents mag.
> Little Bo Peep
> 
> http://www.parents.com/holiday/halloween/costumes/halloween-costumes-made-by-moms/?page=8


Love it!


----------



## Stephres

Love baby Parker: so cute!

Question for those who have done the twirl skort pattern from ycmt: do you find it long enough or did you lengthen? I have had the pattern cut out for a week trying to decide.


----------



## minnie2

GoofyG said:


>


So cute!



LisaZoe said:


> I love all the Halloween photos. It's one of my favorite holidays. Here are photos of Zoe in her costumes:
> 
> Age 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age 4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age 5: (so far this is the only time she wanted to be scary)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age 6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I like fairies?  The gold lamé dress is one I made for her to wear to dinner with Cinderella so I couldn't resist getting one more chance for her to wear it. As for the 2 costumes when she was 4, I made the fairy one as a sample planning to have her wear it for Halloween but ended up having someone want it for her own daughter. Bad mommy that I was, I couldn't pass up the request so I had to quickly make Zoe a new costume... on Halloween day!!!  In the end I know Zoe liked the princess dress better anyway.


I love them all!  I also love Fairies.  Zoe is such a beautiful little girl!  I loved watching her grow up in these pictures!



teresajoy said:


> Courtney called me yesterday very excited!!! She made an apron!!! I can't wait to see it! She is so proud of herself!
> 
> Nope, I didn't make the pettis, they are Sam's pettis.


YEAH for courtney!!!!!  



disneymommieof2 said:


> GUESS WHAT!!!!!
> miss sophia is using the potty at least 1/2 of the time now!!!!! Even going #2!! We are giving her stickers as rewards and she is loving it!!! the only down side is I feel like I have been practically living in the bathroom because it feels like she is going every 2 minutes ugh!! I have to remind myself this to shall pass! And "I'm gonna miss this"- to quote one of those songs that get me
> 
> I love everyones halloween pictures! I'll share mine later today I must go to bed


   I did the sticker thing with bot my kids.  With Nik it worked with Kyle forget it!


----------



## t-beri

tadamom said:


> Here are my Halloween photos!


I remember this costume!!! 


disneymommieof2 said:


> GUESS WHAT!!!!!
> miss sophia is using the potty at least 1/2 of the time now!!!!! Even going #2!! We are giving her stickers as rewards and she is loving it!!! the only down side is I feel like I have been practically living in the bathroom because it feels like she is going every 2 minutes ugh!! I have to remind myself this to shall pass! And "I'm gonna miss this"- to quote one of those songs that get me


YEAH Sophia!!!  Lily has been using the potter most of the time this weekend too!!!  I am so glad she is FINALLY potty training.  I will be happy if this is the last pack of diapers I have to buy for her!  Stickers, your such a good mom, I have been reduced to bribing her w/ 1/2 of an ice pop or a lilypop (lollipop)  I don't even care if she's using the potty though.  I am still having a hard time convincing her to wear the big girl undies though 



minnie2 said:


> GREAT pictures!!!!!
> 
> You might have the answer for me.  Do they ever continue MNSHP until the 1st week of Nov?  In 2009 we are talking about arriving Nov 1st.  I am assuming it will be over but hoping it won't be...
> /QUOTE]
> I have seen them have it on Nov. 1st but not later.  Sorry.  I hope that it is running when you are going, our family just loves it!
> 
> *Teresa:  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you could see the bruise on my left shoulder in this pic but it looks like the makeup is still covering it pretty well.
> 
> Yes, my BF Dan (in the picture) and me and my sister were rear ended on our way to pick up the Karaoke machine for the rehearsal dinner.  I wouldn't go w/ the ambulance b/c I had to get to the RD. But afterwards I was hurting and my dad pointed out that when I got on our cruise ship on Sun. I wouldn't be able to see a doctor so I went to the ER afterwards instead of to the bar w/ the rest of the wedding party.
> Which meant that I wasn't at the bar to stop my tipsy sister from leaving w/ an old high school boyfriend.
> I got home around 2 then was woken up by my mom about 5:30 b/c her actual boyfriend ( the one who is currently in jail for kidnapping and beating the tar out of her) was looking for her. I got a rough idea of who she was with from our cousin and fortunately knew where to look.  When I got there to get her she didn't seem surprised to see me but was ready to go out for breakfast.
> This was the start of my PERFECT day.
> You would have been proud of me though b/c I handled it all in stride. Very unlike my typical stressed and obsessed self. I just put on my smile and told her that we were putting it all behind us and proceeding w/ a beautiful day.  Every time she started to fuss about how she was a terrible sister and I was the best sister ever I told her she was right but that she wasn't allowed to feel sorry for herself b/c it was all about ME and I was over it and we were moving on.  My cousin Leslie stepped up and did all of the things a maid of honor would do.  My sister even relinquished possession of my Tiara b/c she was afraid she would lose it and ruin that too
> It's a good thing I love her.
> 
> BUT I was so high on pain killers and muscle relaxants that they didn't think I'd make it down the isle.  B held onto my wrists pretty much the entire ceremony b/c he thought I was gonna fall over and once the pastor stopped talking and whispered "Tifani, BREATHE"
> 
> I limped through my entire honeymoon.
> 
> See, I am forever hurting myself.


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share some photos of a very short and last minute camping trip Zoe and I made this weekend. We've been talking about doing one for a couple of years now and since it's just the two of us, I was a bit nervous. However, we had a blast and already have reservations for a 2 night trip next week (we were only able to get one night this weekend).
> 
> On our way to the park we stopped at a wayside to enjoy the view of the ocean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Oregon State parks with camping areas have permanent structures as well as spaces for RVs and tents. Some are basic cabins but we stayed in what is called a yurt. These are canvas and wood structures that have heaters and lights, a locking door and a wood floor as well as some basic furniture. One other thing I loved was the price - only $27 per night. Here's Zoe in front of our home for the night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is inside - the beds weren't bad but next time I'm bringing a foam pad... my old body was aching this morning because I'm not used to such a firm mattress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoe handled the important task of "fire poking"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were pleasantly surprised to find the park next to a large lake and they had this nice area set up for swimmers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I'm not a fan of camping, but this looks like FUN!  I could handle this!  I'm glad you had a fun trip, and hope this week is just as much fun.


----------



## t-beri

Speaking of Halloween, on that Threadbanger website they have a video tutorial on making fairy wings.  they also had a pretty good tutorial on blind hems as well.  OKay, that's the last thing I'm gonna point out about threadbanger, I promise.

...t.


----------



## t-beri

LisaZoe said:


>


Thanks for taking us camping w/ you Lisa!!  It's a good thing Zoe had control of that fire!!   This looks like a really good vacation.  Camping w/ a little more comfort. My son loves camping- he goes w/ his biodad all the time and I bought him a tent in hopes of doing a little but I can never convince my DH to go. I think if I could plan a trip a little further north we could go when the weather was cooler, B loves the cool weather and maybe some autumn foliage would spark his interest enough to go 

...t.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Stephres said:


> Halloween pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are both storebought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Aurora we bought Megan for deciding to potty train and you can see this is the end of cute costumes for Jacob  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way too many Jacobs and Megans!



Never too many!!!  So cute!



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks for letting me share!



Okay...i'm a huge camper and now I am jealous!  I remember watching a show (can't remeber which one) and seeing these.  That looks like such fun!

Now, to share my past Halloween...

this is 2006.

This is Katie and her BFF...they had no idea what the other was going to be and look!  So funny!!!  I tried to get Patrick to change into his Scooby, but he said no!  He was Scooby the year before.  






This is at my Granny's house.  Timmy is not much into dressing up!  Patrick was Buzz (store bought)






This is just a bonus for you...that year I entered this photo into the photo contest at the NC State fair and won 2nd place!!!!






This is 2007...Katie was a mummy and Patrick wated to be spiderman...Timmy refused to dress up...again!


----------



## sohappy

I made a few costumes for the boys, but they are quickly outgrowing my talent.  They want things like power rangers.  I would rather not put my energy into that, so I buy the costume.  I will have to dig up the ones that I made, including my very first one- a 6 week old baby in a crawfish costume!  Here are some Halloweenie pics:

Not Halloween, but Cooper’s Captain Hook costume for the pirate and princess party.  Cooper head grew and the hat didn’t fit anymore.  He was devastated!  He would not stop talking about me throwing away his hat!




Last year’s costumes- Green Ranger and a “wo-bot”.  




One of my fave pics from last October- at the pumpkin patch




Another fave pic from the patch- ignore me trying to hide another kid with my bad, bad clone job




Power Rangers Mystic Force (clearance from Disney store)




Some scrapbook pages from last october














I love all of these Halloween pics.  Getting me in the mood for cooler weather.  We are unseasonably cold right now too (last night, I think it went down into the 60s overnight- it usually doesn’t get below 80).


----------



## t-beri

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay...i'm a huge camper and now I am jealous!  I remember watching a show (can't remeber which one) and seeing these.  That looks like such fun!
> 
> This is Katie and her BFF...they had no idea what the other was going to be and look!  So funny!!!  I tried to get Patrick to change into his Scooby, but he said no!  He was Scooby the year before.



1. Was it a show about really posh kinda outdoorsy resorts?  I remember seeing one that had these Yurts set up w/ all different themes.  I that show.

2. HOW funny is that?  what a co inky dink!!  I was daphne one year.  The funny part is that my own actual glasses worked perfectly!! They even had a faint blue tint to the lense, you know the way they do in cartoons so you can see the glass in their glasses 

The kids are all  super cute- even the swirly faced one!


----------



## eeyore3847

ncmomof2 said:


> I love it!  We are huge Olympic nuts here.  Mainly because I am since it was my dream growing up to make an olympics.  Well, that never happened but I love cheering for the USA.  I let my boys stay up until after 11pm to see the men's 400 free relay.  Wow, what a race!



wasn't that an amazing race. I was jumping up at the tv... it was worth staying up late to watch Live!!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> I have them on right now actually. I like the swimming and the gymnastics. Although I found myself watching badminton the other night when I couldn't sleep and hadn't realized how complicated it was!?!?
> Jojo looks really cute in both of her new outfits. But what about anastasia?  Wow it is really hard for me to not put two n's in that name!



I know poor Anastasia. But she has gotten to the picky age of customs.... But she was ok with not having an olympics custom... she is just excited to start school today.... that is all she could think about all week was school.
Lori


----------



## dkshan96

Ok, I will first start off I wish I was half as talented as you ladies!!  You have inspired me to try to sew something    I am needing your help.  I about a basic white tshirt and black material to sew a mickey head on it.  Doing the stitching on the outside I know you are all going to laugh because i have no idea what I am talking about   the close together stiching and a bit wider.  Is there a trick to keeping the material from moving around while sewing it besides pinning it?  Also how do you keep a straight line and keep it so smooth.  I found myself having to keep moving it.  From far away its ok looking, but up close it is a bit humorous.  I don't even want to post a pic of it if that tells you anything.  Any suggestions would be great!!

Thanks
Kelli


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Good Morning,

Is it bad when you wake up and can't wait to get started again on the sewing project?  

I was thinking that the first problem is that I am using a very stiff sheet for the cuttings.  If I make the dress out of a stretch faux fabric it will hold up a bit better.  I am still going to shir the back and then try elastic casing on the bust.  

We are going to eat and then go to the store and see if they have what we need.  I could get the pattern online but I think I am getting closer and will keep trying.

Any suggestions on how to get the curve correct over the bust and then to the strap on going up the shoulder?  From center of my side to middle chest is 9 inches, doubled is 18 for front piece.  Total bust 33, not much! My hips are 35 but that is exact.  The top must go up and over the hips or down over head and shoulders.


----------



## t-beri

dkshan96 said:


> Ok, I will first start off I wish I was half as talented as you ladies!!  You have inspired me to try to sew something    I am needing your help.  I about a basic white tshirt and black material to sew a mickey head on it.  Doing the stitching on the outside I know you are all going to laugh because i have no idea what I am talking about   the close together stiching and a bit wider.  Is there a trick to keeping the material from moving around while sewing it besides pinning it?  Also how do you keep a straight line and keep it so smooth.  I found myself having to keep moving it.  From far away its ok looking, but up close it is a bit humorous.  I don't even want to post a pic of it if that tells you anything.  Any suggestions would be great!!
> 
> Thanks
> Kelli



 Kelli!!!

everyone starts off somewhere!!  You need to start HERE... http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html

It is a applique (that's what you want to do, stitching the black Mickey head to the white t-shirt) tutorial for beginners.  Check it out and let us know if we can be of any assistance. 

GOOD LUCK!!!!

...t.


----------



## dkshan96

Thank you sooooo much!!  I really appreciate it.  Hopefully I can do this  If i get one made that is half way decent looking I will post.

Thanks again!
Kelli


----------



## Natalie_89

I'M FINALLY GUNA START MY 1ST PROJECT...ITS ONLY SMALL A HAT AND SEWING ON A DISNEY APPLIQUE BUT ITS MY 1ST TIME SEWING EVER SO THIS SHOULD BE INTERESTING


----------



## disneymommieof2

dkshan96 said:


> Ok, I will first start off I wish I was half as talented as you ladies!!  You have inspired me to try to sew something    I am needing your help.  I about a basic white tshirt and black material to sew a mickey head on it.  Doing the stitching on the outside I know you are all going to laugh because i have no idea what I am talking about   the close together stiching and a bit wider.  Is there a trick to keeping the material from moving around while sewing it besides pinning it?  Also how do you keep a straight line and keep it so smooth.  I found myself having to keep moving it.  From far away its ok looking, but up close it is a bit humorous.  I don't even want to post a pic of it if that tells you anything.  Any suggestions would be great!!
> 
> Thanks
> Kelli


Ok did you get some heat n' bond and iron it on to the black then iron it on to the shirt. Then use stabilizer (the iron on/tear away kind) on the inside of the shirt. Use the zig zag stitch you can make it wide or close together (close together is called satin stitch). If you have the zig zag wide then the edges of the material may fray. Which is fun too. Hope this helps. 


eeyore3847 said:


> I know poor Anastasia. But she has gotten to the picky age of customs.... But she was ok with not having an olympics custom... she is just excited to start school today.... that is all she could think about all week was school.
> Lori


At least she is excited about school!! She changed schools last year right?!?


t-beri said:


> YEAH Sophia!!!  Lily has been using the potter most of the time this weekend too!!!  I am so glad she is FINALLY potty training.  I will be happy if this is the last pack of diapers I have to buy for her!  Stickers, your such a good mom, I have been reduced to bribing her w/ 1/2 of an ice pop or a lilypop (lollipop)  I don't even care if she's using the potty though.  I am still having a hard time convincing her to wear the big girl undies though


YAY!!! Lily hmmm about the big girl pants. Did she get to pick them out? Maybe she misses the bulk of the diaper. Has she tried training pants? I have put the under pants over the training pants (the thick white cotton ones) so she can still see the pretty ones but not make a big mess when there is an accident. 


minnie2 said:


> You might have the answer for me.  Do they ever continue MNSHP until the 1st week of Nov?  In 2009 we are talking about arriving Nov 1st.  I am assuming it will be over but hoping it won't be...


We went to the last party last year it was on Nov. 2 Hope you can go it was so fun!!


minnie2 said:


> I did the sticker thing with both my kids.  With Nik it worked with Kyle forget it!


Yeah Lucas didn't go for the stickers either. We must have tried I don't know how many rewards but in then end he just decided he was done with diapers. It seemed so easy.  
Well Sophia wants to go on the potty so we're giving it a shot. I'm following her lead. 


ok I'm coming back with my halloweeny pics...


----------



## dkshan96

disneymommieof2 said:


> Ok did you get some heat n' bond and iron it on to the black then iron it on to the shirt. Then use stabilizer (the iron on/tear away kind) on the inside of the shirt. Use the zig zag stitch you can make it wide or close together (close together is called satin stitch). If you have the zig zag wide then the edges of the material may fray. Which is fun too. Hope this helps.
> 
> Thank you very much, I am going to over to the store now to get the heat n'bond and the stabilizer.  Thanks for your help!!  I will try this tonight or I should say attempt
> 
> Thanks again!
> Kelli


----------



## dkshan96

Sorry learning the boards still, should have used the "quote"


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I just found a picture of the drawing for Simplicity 2790 and it shows the dress cut at an angle and then elastic all the way round.  Do you think this would hold up the dress?  Is there a way to incorporate the curves?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## disneymommieof2

MNSSHP 2007




Sophia at the pumpkin patch





My little witch (I got it on clearance for 1.24 the year before, so she wore it to a party)





Our pumpkins last year


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

sohappy said:


> One of my fave pics from last October- at the pumpkin patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fave pic from the patch- ignore me trying to hide another kid with my bad, bad clone job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of these Halloween pics.  Getting me in the mood for cooler weather.  We are unseasonably cold right now too (last night, I think it went down into the 60s overnight- it usually doesnt get below 80).


You're in Little Rock, right?  Which pumpkin patch do you go to?  Those pics look pretty familiar.

I'm loving the rain & cooler weather, but it's making my sinuses go crazy.  I've had a headache for about 2 days now.


----------



## TravelinGal

MinnieVanMom said:


> I just found a picture of the drawing for Simplicity 2790 and it shows the dress cut at an angle and then elastic all the way round.  Do you think this would hold up the dress?  Is there a way to incorporate the curves?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



That's the one I posted a few pages back

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=26834613&postcount=3021 

I think it would hold the dress up quite well.


----------



## t-beri

HOW CUTE!! and what a deal on that little witch costume.  Everyone has been told to be on the alert for discounted halloween costumes as I plan on making Lily a dress up chest for Christmas this year...I hope I find some deals like that!!!

I wish that they still did those pics at MNSSHP!!!   I have one from each of the first two years and then they stopped doing them, I was so bummed out!!!

Your family is adorable. 

And NO, I haven't tried the training pants, b/c I can't find them I have looked everywhere!!!   She has plenty of undies to choose from, most were birthday presents this year (and sadly last year)  there's Tink, My Lil' Pony, Ariel, princesses, dora....it just doesn't seem to matter.  I think she thinks that she will not be the baby if she isn't wearing a diaper.  But she tells me all the time that she is "bigger now"   GO FIGURE!!!

...t.


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Never too many!!!  So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...i'm a huge camper and now I am jealous!  I remember watching a show (can't remeber which one) and seeing these.  That looks like such fun!
> 
> Now, to share my past Halloween...
> 
> this is 2006.
> 
> This is Katie and her BFF...they had no idea what the other was going to be and look!  So funny!!!  I tried to get Patrick to change into his Scooby, but he said no!  He was Scooby the year before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at my Granny's house.  Timmy is not much into dressing up!  Patrick was Buzz (store bought)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a bonus for you...that year I entered this photo into the photo contest at the NC State fair and won 2nd place!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 2007...Katie was a mummy and Patrick wated to be spiderman...Timmy refused to dress up...again!


How funny!  your DD makes a perfect Daphne!  Or is that the other ones name?  Sorry I never liked Scooby doo! So I have no clue who is who!


dkshan96 said:


> Ok, I will first start off I wish I was half as talented as you ladies!!  You have inspired me to try to sew something    I am needing your help.  I about a basic white tshirt and black material to sew a mickey head on it.  Doing the stitching on the outside I know you are all going to laugh because i have no idea what I am talking about   the close together stiching and a bit wider.  Is there a trick to keeping the material from moving around while sewing it besides pinning it?  Also how do you keep a straight line and keep it so smooth.  I found myself having to keep moving it.  From far away its ok looking, but up close it is a bit humorous.  I don't even want to post a pic of it if that tells you anything.  Any suggestions would be great!!
> 
> Thanks
> Kelli


Welcome!  There is some great tutorials in the book marks on the 1st page of this thread.  I don't applique so sorry I can't be of help...  



disneymommieof2 said:


> MNSSHP 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia at the pumpkin patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little witch (I got it on clearance for 1.24 the year before, so she wore it to a party)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our pumpkins last year


I so want to go!  Don't you just love a good deal!  I got Kyle's Honey pot Pooh costume before he was born for $1.50 at the disney store!  I so regret getting rid of it!



disneymommieof2 said:


> We went to the last party last year it was on Nov. 2 Hope you can go it was so fun!!
> 
> Yeah Lucas didn't go for the stickers either. We must have tried I don't know how many rewards but in then end he just decided he was done with diapers. It seemed so easy.
> Well Sophia wants to go on the potty so we're giving it a shot. I'm following her lead.
> 
> 
> ok I'm coming back with my halloweeny pics...


Cool!  I am hoping it is going on!  Need to call and see when I can officially book Kidani for that week.  I know it isn't until November but I need a count down clock for that booking and trip! 

With Kyle m&m's end up being his bribe!


----------



## disneymommieof2

t-beri said:


> HOW CUTE!! and what a deal on that little witch costume.  Everyone has been told to be on the alert for discounted halloween costumes as I plan on making Lily a dress up chest for Christmas this year...I hope I find some deals like that!!!
> 
> I wish that they still did those pics at MNSSHP!!!   I have one from each of the first two years and then they stopped doing them, I was so bummed out!!!
> 
> Your family is adorable.
> 
> And NO, I haven't tried the training pants, b/c I can't find them I have looked everywhere!!!   She has plenty of undies to choose from, most were birthday presents this year (and sadly last year)  there's Tink, My Lil' Pony, Ariel, princesses, dora....it just doesn't seem to matter.  I think she thinks that she will not be the baby if she isn't wearing a diaper.  But she tells me all the time that she is "bigger now"   GO FIGURE!!!
> 
> ...t.



We just did that picture last year. I did the photopass thing and that was one of the borders you could add. 
I was gonna ask about one of your MNSSHP pics. Did you stay at Carribean Beach one year. Your room looked very familiar!  
Lily just turned 3 right? Is she going to preschoool this year? Does she HAVE to be potty trained (that is if she is going to preschool)?  I'll keep my out for those training pants but I'm pretty sure they were from walmart or target.


----------



## t-beri

OH, they used to do a free picture w/ a mickey backround for every guest, so we'd get one family picture taken and however many copies of it as there were of us for FREE at MNSSHP.

No, Lily is in a day care, they have a "younger" 3 class where they stay for the first part of the year they can't move to the "older 3" class until they are potty trained but they move them at a certain time of the year.  

I AM THE WORST MOTHER EVER!!!!!

With being out of town last weekend and this weekend I hadn't gone shopping.  I dropped Lily off w/ no lunch and thought I would run out at lunchtime and pick something up, seeing as the grocery store wouldn't be open at 7:30.  BUT here I sit ALONE in the office w/ my leg all immobilized (B is usually here for lunch but he had field work TODAY of all days!!!) and they called to ask about her lunch. No problem.  It's less than 7 minutes away the store is on the way there I'd be there in 15 w/ lunch.  I transferred the incoming calls to my lead technician and tore off my braces and ran to the car.  NO KEYS!!!!!  B has been driving in light of my condition so my keys are at the house and B's are with him!!!  My Grand lives close and is going to pick her up and bring her here rather than take her lunch to eat a half hour after everyone else, POOR THING 

Oh my heart is broken!!!  I totally hate it for her.  I usually take such pains to give her a good lunch.  I cut her sandwich into shapes (stars are her favorite) and  make sure to pack fresh fruit and a "fun" snack.  

I absolutely hate that all the kids sat down for lunch and there she was w/ no princess lunch box!   I am a terrible mother!!!

...t.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

TravelinGal said:


> That's the one I posted a few pages back
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=26834613&postcount=3021
> 
> I think it would hold the dress up quite well.



Thanks so much for the post!  I cut the dress on a sheet with chalk again.  I think the mistake this time is trying to make the shoulder strap.  It should be just an angle cut.  I am putting in the elastic now and then going to sew into the waist and see what we have.

Thanks for the post because it really helped me get a better idea of how to cut it. My son loves this guy.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Try #1 at the dress.  I am almost there but still need to fix the width at underarm.

How can I get a curve to the bust?  Also to the side at the shoulder point before it goes up? I need to attach fringe to the top but this is just a fitting dress so far.  Not bad for no pattern.


----------



## TravelinGal

MinnieVanMom said:


> Try #1 at the dress.  I am almost there but still need to fix the width at underarm.
> 
> How can I get a curve to the bust?  Also to the side at the shoulder point before it goes up? I need to attach fringe to the top but this is just a fitting dress so far.  Not bad for no pattern.



That is the only problem with elastic.  I don't think you'll really be able to get the neckline to curve more.  (unless you add weights to the area you want pulled down, but I can't imagine that being very comfortable!  )  Good job, BTW!  I'm too chicken to sew without a pattern!


----------



## twob4him

LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share some photos of a very short and last minute camping trip Zoe and I made this weekend.


I love your camping pics! How cool!  DH has us signed up for some cabins at a campground about an hour away. It has a pool and lake. All three girls can ride bikes and I love to make smores!!! Can't wait.
Love the holloweeeniee pics too!  For some reason I can't bring myself to make a costume. It looks hard.  


*Minnie Van Mom* - I am changing your name to skinny van mom!  You look great in your costume. The only thing I can think of if you want to get rid of the extra fabric is to make a side dart??? Otherwise it really came out great!!! I am sooo impressed!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

We thought of tying the side with rawhide and then adding a few beads.  It would pull the fabric to side more so it doesn't look so cut at the angle.

What kind of fabric should I use to make the dress?  I was so fleece today but in late Sept in Florida?   Please suggestions?  Also the string fringe in the store looks like flapper fringe and I want a more earthy type.  Leather is so expensive.  Again...options?  

I have long dk. brown hair and dark eyes.  Mom is spain/American Indian so that is why we thought this would be good.  If I tan I get very dark.  But at my age, I try to keep out of the sun.  

Thanks for posting the pattern and all the support.  I need to take it in a few places and then take it apart and use it for a pattern.


----------



## kjbrown

iheartdisney said:


> OK, now my question... 2 actually.
> 1. My Sewing machine is wearing out. Its just a basic Singer, about 6 years old. The bobbin winder thingy broke last weekend, so I have an excuse to get a new one. But not until after out trip in September.
> So, I'm looking for a good sewing machine, possibly one that do embroidery. Under $300. Easy to learn. Is that possible?
> Also, if I am going to be doing more clothes for my kiddos, I'm thinking about getting a serger. How hard are they to learn to use? I've used one a few times at church when I was a teenager. Can anyone recommend a good one of those, also under $300.
> Why under $300 for everything? I need to use my Expotv money, and that only pays around $200 a month!



Okay, this was a zillion pages back, but I wanted to comment.  I had a 10+ year old basic singer.  Nothing wrong with it, but thought about getting a new one.  I got the Brother SE 270, right around your price range, you can get it at Walmart.  It has DISNEY embroidery.  I really love it.  No, it doesn't have all the bells and whistles of the $$$$ machines, but it also didn't cost $$$$.  I really love the bells and whistles that it does have over my old Singer.  I now have my Singer for heavy duty stuff (like sewing a tote bag with lots of layers), just because I am not afraid of breaking it.  And my brother for everything else.



twob4him said:


> As an aside, we went to the boardwalk and I rode the pirate ship....I got such motion sickness that I was miserable for the rest of the day     I am truely concerned now. I knew I couldnt do spinning rides but now this leaves out swinging rides.....if we go to Disney, I think I will be stuck in Fantasy Land....



Some others already replied, but I will second the fact that I CANNOT do the Pirate ship, but can do everything at Disney except the Tower of Terror.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am going to attempt to make a pocahontas dress without a pattern since I can't find one I like.  The closest is simplicity 2790 for a cave person.



Looks like you've almost got it down.  When I read your first question a bunch of pages back, I would have suggested getting a beige colored bustier top (like from Walmart or someplace similar), adding fringe, the "sleeve" and making the skirt and belt myself.  But, I've got a large, um, "top" and need a lot of support.


----------



## kjbrown

In case you wanted to see how Disney did it...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

kjbrown said:


> In case you wanted to see how Disney did it...




Thank you for posting that picture!  It really gives me a better idea of what I want to achieve.  Without a zipper I just cant get that fitted look and I don't want to try a zipper without a pattern.  I like that it is modest and to the knee.  Her's has a beautiful top curve!  

I like the fringe so much.  I hope I can find something close to it.  Now, what type of fabric?


----------



## dkshan96

Ok, I am the new one that posted this morning needing help doing an applique.  Thank you again for all of your help.  I went to the local fabric store, and she helped me find something I needed.  She asked what I was making and told her it was just the black fabric cutting out the outline of the mickey head and sewing it on a shirt.  She told me that I should watch out because that is Disney copyrighted and when she was there on vacation she saw Disney people take a family aside and remove the shirts.  I went 3 years ago and saw nothing of this sort.  She said it starts at a $10,000 fine.  Does this sound right?  I just wanted to cut out the Mickey head outline and sew it on a tshirt, is that copyrighted?  Kinda freaking out now cause I don't want that to happen. But would like some shirts for the kids. 

Kelli


----------



## TravelinGal

MinnieVanMom said:


> We thought of tying the side with rawhide and then adding a few beads.  It would pull the fabric to side more so it doesn't look so cut at the angle.
> 
> What kind of fabric should I use to make the dress?  I was so fleece today but in late Sept in Florida?   Please suggestions?  Also the string fringe in the store looks like flapper fringe and I want a more earthy type.  Leather is so expensive.  Again...options?
> 
> I have long dk. brown hair and dark eyes.  Mom is spain/American Indian so that is why we thought this would be good.  If I tan I get very dark.  But at my age, I try to keep out of the sun.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pattern and all the support.  I need to take it in a few places and then take it apart and use it for a pattern.



We did a Peter Pan theme last year and our nanny was Tiger Lily.  (not very authentic, but it worked LOL)  I found the perfect fabric one day at the store (even in the clearance bin!!) but it was fleece.  I was nervous using it, but the girl I made it for was fine.  Remember, it's mostly at night (it's for MNSSHP, right?) so you won't be out in the brutal heat of the day too long.  It's also a small outfit, so it's not like you're completly wrapped in it from head to toe.

For the fringe, I just cut the hem line in thin strips, but that would be more tricky with a fringe on top.  I'd suggest a leather fringe, but it sounds like you might not be able to find one...

Here are a couple of shots of the dress I made last year.  Again - a different style, but the fabric looked SO good!  (and Ashliee was even wearing a hot wig, so she certainly would have had a right to say she was hot but she didn't.)


----------



## TravelinGal

dkshan96 said:


> Ok, I am the new one that posted this morning needing help doing an applique.  Thank you again for all of your help.  I went to the local fabric store, and she helped me find something I needed.  She asked what I was making and told her it was just the black fabric cutting out the outline of the mickey head and sewing it on a shirt.  She told me that I should watch out because that is Disney copyrighted and when she was there on vacation she saw Disney people take a family aside and remove the shirts.  I went 3 years ago and saw nothing of this sort.  She said it starts at a $10,000 fine.  Does this sound right?  I just wanted to cut out the Mickey head outline and sew it on a tshirt, is that copyrighted?  Kinda freaking out now cause I don't want that to happen. But would like some shirts for the kids.
> 
> Kelli




That doesn't sound right at all!  With as many people here who make customs and do that kind of design, we'd hear about it in a flash!  Make your shirts and enjoy them!  

You just are not supposed to profit from Disney copyrighted images.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The fabric is beautiful and so perfect!  You are very talented and such a lovely family.  

I only have our local hardware store and if I got 40 miles into another small town they have a quilting store that has fabric.  I am going to keep working in the sheet until I get the fit perfect and then hopefully find something in the hardware store to use.

Fleece was not too hot?  I have long hair, not as long as the Disney one but mine is 3" below my shoulder.  I am just going to brush it out and wear it as I normally do.

Thanks for posting the picture of your family and the dress.  I would kill for that fabric.


----------



## dkshan96

TravelinGal said:


> That doesn't sound right at all!  With as many people here who make customs and do that kind of design, we'd hear about it in a flash!  Make your shirts and enjoy them!
> 
> You just are not supposed to profit from Disney copyrighted images.



THANK YOU!!  I didn't think so but this is all kinda new to me!!


----------



## t-beri

dkshan96 said:


> Ok, I am the new one that posted this morning needing help doing an applique.  Thank you again for all of your help.  I went to the local fabric store, and she helped me find something I needed.  She asked what I was making and told her it was just the black fabric cutting out the outline of the mickey head and sewing it on a shirt.  She told me that I should watch out because that is Disney copyrighted and when she was there on vacation she saw Disney people take a family aside and remove the shirts.  I went 3 years ago and saw nothing of this sort.  She said it starts at a $10,000 fine.  Does this sound right?  I just wanted to cut out the Mickey head outline and sew it on a tshirt, is that copyrighted?  Kinda freaking out now cause I don't want that to happen. But would like some shirts for the kids.
> 
> Kelli


No. Not right.  You are allowed to use Disney images for personal use only.  You cannot try to commercially sell you're very unique mickey head shirt, but feel free to wear it at the parks.  People should really know what they are talking about before they scare someone half to death!
The CM's will not be calling the Copyright cops, they will be ADORING your children in their custom designed WDW gear!!!
You can check out this site if you want more info on copyright law...
http://www.tabberone.com/Trademarks/trademarks.html


Hope this helps you sew w/ confidence!!!

MAKE SURE YOU POST PICS!!!
...t.
ETA: Did she really say she SAW them force a family to take off their NON official Dis clothes?????  GET OUT OF HERE!!!!  She was clearly reciting a story she'd heard but making it 1st person so it seemed like she actually KNEW firsthand.  THERE IS NO WAY that happened!!! That would be a law suit waiting to happen.  Not to mention the CM's don't even know what merchandise they carry in their stores half the time how could they know every authorized disney item in the world OR anything about copyright infringement...heck, half of the people who have copyrighted items don't understand the copyright laws LOL


----------



## MouseTriper

Stephres said:


> Halloween pics!
> 
> First of all, I am not a Halloween person. I have always been a scaredy cat but I used to work in a bank and was robbed at gunpoint by a pair wearing scary Halloween costumes. Last year Jacob and I had the biggest fight when it was he picked out the exact same costume as the guy who robbed me. So I mostly like "cute" Halloween, not scary!
> 
> My mother made this fairy costume for Megan and Jacob wanted to be Batman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are both storebought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Aurora we bought Megan for deciding to potty train and you can see this is the end of cute costumes for Jacob  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my mom embroidered these cute polos for them to wear to school. Jacob's teacher was very impressed! He is squinting from the sun even though they are in the shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year my mom made Megan's costume and this is the fought over scream costume (he was not allowed to wear the mask around me):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To fulfill my "cute: requirements. I made lots of customs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way too many Jacobs and Megans!



OH MY GOSH Steph...I can't believe you were robbed at gunpoint.  How scary for you.  How long ago was that?  I am so glad nothing happened to you.  How awful.  I don't blame you for not liking scary Halloween costumes now.  Hugs to ya!!

(ohhhh I forgot to say I love all the pics of Megan and Jacob)


----------



## glorib

Oh, everyone's kiddos look so cute in their costumes!  What kind of mom would I be if I didn't share?  Making costumes is how I started out in this crazy world of sewing!  Get ready for too many Calebs and Ellas!

Caleb's first costume - he was a dinodaur - I don't have a great shot of the tail part:





Caleb's second - he was Elmo and that red fur was HARD to sew!  I had intended to make him a trick or treat bucket that was a fishbowl with Dorothy, but never got around to it.  I was newly pregnant with little miss Ella and had little to no energy!  In fact, under Caleb's Elmo costume is a t-shirt that says "I'm a big brother!" and that is how we announced our pregnancy to the fam!





Caleb's third and Ella's first - a Fireman and what was supposed to be a dalmation, but looked more like a cow - I just couldn't get those ears to turn out right!  One of my co-workers' husband was a fireman and she gave us an old helmet for caleb to wear and a real patch for me to sew onto his costume.  The real helmet was pretty heavy, though, so he only wore it for a while before he switched to the plastic one!









Caleb's fourth and Ella's second - Caleb was a pirate - Ella was going to be a parrot, but then I found this costume online and it was just too cute to pass up - plus it was only $25 and I couldn't have made the parrot costume for that!  And, if you really stretch your imagination, you can get the two to go together - a pirate on a boat, at sea - fish in the sea - following me?   

















Finally - last year - Caleb was a mummy and Ella was a "scary princess" - her words.  I just fused torn muslin (LOTS of it) onto a sweatsuit for the mummy - it took FOREVER but it was worth it, I think!





The fish costume is the only one I didn't make.  I have so much fun doing it!  I just hope they continue to let me!  this year, they're thinking of being Luke Skywalker and Princess Leia, but not sure yet!  Ella doesn't have near enough hair for those buns!


----------



## dkshan96

t-beri said:


> No. Not right.  You are allowed to use Disney images for personal use only.  You cannot try to commercially sell you're very unique mickey head shirt, but feel free to wear it at the parks.  People should really know what they are talking about before they scare someone half to death!
> The CM's will not be calling the Copyright cops, they will be ADORING your children in their custom designed WDW gear!!!
> You can check out this site if you want more info on copyright law...
> http://www.tabberone.com/Trademarks/trademarks.html
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you sew w/ confidence!!!
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU POST PICS!!!
> ...t.
> ETA: Did she really say she SAW them force a family to take off their NON official Dis clothes?????  GET OUT OF HERE!!!!  She was clearly reciting a story she'd heard but making it 1st person so it seemed like she actually KNEW firsthand.  THERE IS NO WAY that happened!!! That would be a law suit waiting to happen.  Not to mention the CM's don't even know what merchandise they carry in their stores half the time how could they know every authorized disney item in the world OR anything about copyright infringement...heck, half of the people who have copyrighted items don't understand the copyright laws LOL



I should have figured.  I think she was trying to scare me since I didn't know what I am doing.  I asked her are you sure?  It is me free hand cutting out the mickey head can't see how that is copyrighted.  Yep she really did say she saw them escort them aside and they had to remove there shirts.  That is what I thought lawsuit!!  She said you have to watch stuff like that, got worried but then have never seen anything on this thread but had to ask.  I don't think I will be going back there again.  You are right she shouldn't open her mouth if she doesn't know.  She was asking why I was buying the tearaway stablizer, is how we got on the whole thing and asking what I was making.  She was saying professional wise she doesn't use the tear away stablizer she uses another kind that is very expensive

Thanks again!!  Hopefully I will do one that looks half way decent and will post a pic


----------



## mrsmiller

i see that you made one better looking than mine!!!!


front cut 2





back cut 2





sew together front and back in both pieces (dress and lining)














added a strap for the back, sew around neck and back for elastic casing


front dress






back





still have to finish the sash and add a few beading 

Linnette


----------



## Disney 4 Me

dkshan96 said:


> I should have figured.  I think she was trying to scare me since I didn't know what I am doing.  I asked her are you sure?  It is me free hand cutting out the mickey head can't see how that is copyrighted.  Yep she really did say she saw them escort them aside and they had to remove there shirts.  That is what I thought lawsuit!!  She said you have to watch stuff like that, got worried but then have never seen anything on this thread but had to ask.  I don't think I will be going back there again.  You are right she shouldn't open her mouth if she doesn't know.  She was asking why I was buying the tearaway stablizer, is how we got on the whole thing and asking what I was making.  She was saying professional wise she doesn't use the tear away stablizer she uses another kind that is very expensive
> 
> Thanks again!!  Hopefully I will do one that looks half way decent and will post a pic



We had the whole copyright conversation way back in the beginning of the very first thread. I think I remember one poster getting pretty animated about it. Ah, the memories!


----------



## disneymommieof2

dkshan96 said:


> I should have figured.  I think she was trying to scare me since I didn't know what I am doing.  I asked her are you sure?  It is me free hand cutting out the mickey head can't see how that is copyrighted.  Yep she really did say she saw them escort them aside and they had to remove there shirts.  That is what I thought lawsuit!!  She said you have to watch stuff like that, got worried but then have never seen anything on this thread but had to ask.  I don't think I will be going back there again.  You are right she shouldn't open her mouth if she doesn't know.  She was asking why I was buying the tearaway stablizer, is how we got on the whole thing and asking what I was making.  She was saying professional wise she doesn't use the tear away stablizer she uses another kind that is very expensive
> 
> Thanks again!!  Hopefully I will do one that looks half way decent and will post a pic



You know we have a nice mickey head if you want to use it:





I did tie dye mickey heads and we were not approached and asked to remove them! Nor have I heard of anyone being asked to remove there homemade custom outfits!!
Have fun and be sure to post pics!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mrsmiller said:


> i see that you made one better looking than mine!!!!
> still have to finish the sash and add a few beading
> 
> Linnette



Oh No!  Yours is so much better.  I love it.  Can you please PM me details as I like the way your has the correct curve on the bust.  It is so beautiful that I am going to stop now until I hear from you.  How did you get the elastic casing to work?  So many questions!

Linnette, you are so talented, God love you.

MVM


----------



## kimmylaj

t-beri said:


> OH, they used to do a free picture w/ a mickey backround for every guest, so we'd get one family picture taken and however many copies of it as there were of us for FREE at MNSSHP.
> 
> No, Lily is in a day care, they have a "younger" 3 class where they stay for the first part of the year they can't move to the "older 3" class until they are potty trained but they move them at a certain time of the year.
> 
> I AM THE WORST MOTHER EVER!!!!!
> 
> With being out of town last weekend and this weekend I hadn't gone shopping.  I dropped Lily off w/ no lunch and thought I would run out at lunchtime and pick something up, seeing as the grocery store wouldn't be open at 7:30.  BUT here I sit ALONE in the office w/ my leg all immobilized (B is usually here for lunch but he had field work TODAY of all days!!!) and they called to ask about her lunch. No problem.  It's less than 7 minutes away the store is on the way there I'd be there in 15 w/ lunch.  I transferred the incoming calls to my lead technician and tore off my braces and ran to the car.  NO KEYS!!!!!  B has been driving in light of my condition so my keys are at the house and B's are with him!!!  My Grand lives close and is going to pick her up and bring her here rather than take her lunch to eat a half hour after everyone else, POOR THING
> 
> Oh my heart is broken!!!  I totally hate it for her.  I usually take such pains to give her a good lunch.  I cut her sandwich into shapes (stars are her favorite) and  make sure to pack fresh fruit and a "fun" snack.
> 
> I absolutely hate that all the kids sat down for lunch and there she was w/ no princess lunch box!   I am a terrible mother!!!
> 
> ...t.



i think everyone has been there. i teach preschool 3s fullday class. i cant tell you how many times kids dont have their lunches. mommies and daddies are  very busy and sometimes life is crazy.  in my school we always have cheese and bread just in case.  i cant tell you how many times i have forgotten ryans item for letter of the week or his napmat. dont worry about it she is probably thrilled to get out early and spend some extra time with you.


----------



## dkshan96

disneymommieof2 said:


> You know we have a nice mickey head if you want to use it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did tie dye mickey heads and we were not approached and asked to remove them! Nor have I heard of anyone being asked to remove there homemade custom outfits!!
> Have fun and be sure to post pics!!



You all have been so very helpful and kind!!  Can't thank you enough!!  I am just hoping I can do it   I will post pics though even if they are crappy


----------



## charlinn

This was so helpful!!  I have never applique'd and now...I know what to do!!  I have so many shirts that I need to do to match the skirts!!  Thanks for this link...even thought it wasn't for me


----------



## kstgelais4

DznyDreamz said:


> I have been lurking and admiring all of your work for some time.  I finally decided that I could do it too!!!  This is my first attempt at sewing in probably 20+ years. Not bad if I do say so myself!!  My DD is thrilled with this skirt.
> 
> Thanks to you all for the inspiration.


Great job! I'm so glad you joined us!


HeatherSue said:


> FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY
> If you act now, you will receive an additional Beagle ABSOLUTELY FREE!!
> 
> This offer is subject to me being able to steal my brother's biting, peeing, barking dog and ship him out without anyone noticing.
> 
> 
> 
> I just googled the Rebel SLR.  What should I look for in a good SLR camera?
> 
> I hate how big they are and that's the main reason I haven't bought one.  I love that I can just stick my regular camera into my purse and use it whenever the urge strikes me.


1. We have a beagle who I am in a love hate relationship with. Right now though, I am missing him. He ran away this morning, and we don't know where he is
2. I love my Canon DSLR! I thought I would hate the size, but the fantastic-ness of the camera makes it all better.



charlinn said:


> What do you think??  Should I add the white ruffle at the bottom hem??  I can't decide...or should I try one of those Petti's????
> 
> Let me know what you think...???


I love it as is, but a Petti would be cute too!



LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share some photos of a very short and last minute camping trip Zoe and I made this weekend. We've been talking about doing one for a couple of years now and since it's just the two of us, I was a bit nervous. However, we had a blast and already have reservations for a 2 night trip next week (we were only able to get one night this weekend).
> 
> 
> Many of the Oregon State parks with camping areas have permanent structures as well as spaces for RVs and tents. Some are basic cabins but we stayed in what is called a yurt. These are canvas and wood structures that have heaters and lights, a locking door and a wood floor as well as some basic furniture. One other thing I loved was the price - only $27 per night. Here's Zoe in front of our home for the night:


Looks like you guys had fun!
We stayed in a Yurt for half our Vaca last summer.
Here is our yurt:




We stayed in a cabin for the second half:







LisaZoe said:


> I love all the Halloween photos. It's one of my favorite holidays. Here are photos of Zoe in her costumes:


I love all the costumes, but this is my favorite! They are fantastic!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Try #1 at the dress.  I am almost there but still need to fix the width at underarm.
> 
> How can I get a curve to the bust?  Also to the side at the shoulder point before it goes up? I need to attach fringe to the top but this is just a fitting dress so far.  Not bad for no pattern.


It looks great for no pattern!


glorib said:


> Oh, everyone's kiddos look so cute in their costumes!  What kind of mom would I be if I didn't share?  Making costumes is how I started out in this crazy world of sewing!  Get ready for too many Calebs and Ellas!
> 
> Caleb's first costume - he was a dinodaur - I don't have a great shot of the tail part:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb's second - he was Elmo and that red fur was HARD to sew!  I had intended to make him a trick or treat bucket that was a fishbowl with Dorothy, but never got around to it.  I was newly pregnant with little miss Ella and had little to no energy!  In fact, under Caleb's Elmo costume is a t-shirt that says "I'm a big brother!" and that is how we announced our pregnancy to the fam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb's third and Ella's first - a Fireman and what was supposed to be a dalmation, but looked more like a cow - I just couldn't get those ears to turn out right!  One of my co-workers' husband was a fireman and she gave us an old helmet for caleb to wear and a real patch for me to sew onto his costume.  The real helmet was pretty heavy, though, so he only wore it for a while before he switched to the plastic one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb's fourth and Ella's second - Caleb was a pirate - Ella was going to be a parrot, but then I found this costume online and it was just too cute to pass up - plus it was only $25 and I couldn't have made the parrot costume for that!  And, if you really stretch your imagination, you can get the two to go together - a pirate on a boat, at sea - fish in the sea - following me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally - last year - Caleb was a mummy and Ella was a "scary princess" - her words.  I just fused torn muslin (LOTS of it) onto a sweatsuit for the mummy - it took FOREVER but it was worth it, I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fish costume is the only one I didn't make.  I have so much fun doing it!  I just hope they continue to let me!  this year, they're thinking of being Luke Skywalker and Princess Leia, but not sure yet!  Ella doesn't have near enough hair for those buns!



These are all fantastic! I love the "scary princess"


----------



## kstgelais4

Here are the Pics from Zofia's party yesterday!! Get ready for too many Zoe's!
Before all her friends came:




playing games:
That is my sister (Nani to my kids) Shushing them. LoL! She looks like such a grump in this pic!








For some reason all th kids thought the lawn mower was the best!




opening her gifts








The cake








Cricut sign(well, half of it)




with her favorite gift (her first AG doll)




My birthday girl and I reading Fancy Nancy




All in all, we had a blast!


----------



## iheartdisney

kjbrown said:


> Okay, this was a zillion pages back, but I wanted to comment.  I had a 10+ year old basic singer.  Nothing wrong with it, but thought about getting a new one.  I got the Brother SE 270, right around your price range, you can get it at Walmart.  It has DISNEY embroidery.  I really love it.  No, it doesn't have all the bells and whistles of the $$$$ machines, but it also didn't cost $$$$.  I really love the bells and whistles that it does have over my old Singer.  I now have my Singer for heavy duty stuff (like sewing a tote bag with lots of layers), just because I am not afraid of breaking it.  And my brother for everything else.



Thanks, I was looking at that one. 

Now its showing off time!

So, I figured out I that Pillowcase dresses look cuter on the hanger than on the kids...IDK...They just look like I wrapped them in sheets, but I guess that is the point, right? Oh well, the girls love them, so thats what counts, right?!?












But DS's shirt came out perfect! Except he didn't feel like modeling...BUMMER! But the buttons actually fit in the holes, and it actually worked! YIPPIE!!!




 I want to dress them up matching and take them to the theater to watch it again, but DH said he won't go with us if we do!


----------



## jham

I'm back from my camping trip!  Now if I could just do a little laundry and clean my craft room I might be able to SEW!!!

Here are a few pictures from our trip:

Luke, Izzy and cousin doggy Luna:






Cheeeeeez!






My girls:






Lily throwing rocks by the trailer:






Jayden (in the orange shirt) and my sisters walking to the lake (with Bald Mountain in the background, we were at 10,000 ft. elevation):






Izzy napping on Lily's princess chair:






a little light reading:






my fisherboy, okay, Uncle Brad caught the fish, but Seth was in the canoe with him when he did.   The poor boys just don't know how to set the hook when they get a nibble (either do I)  (they are rainbow trout BTW)


----------



## SallyfromDE

MinnieVanMom said:


> Mrs. Miller,
> 
> THANK YOU for the help!  I am not part of this group and thought I was going to get dissed' but you are a blessing.
> 
> I am not a big person at all.  Not flat but not very much either.
> 
> I have sewed up the first bodice and the major problem is the curves on the front.  They are just too big but I wonder if I put elastic in the top?  I do like the idea of doing it in the back but how do I make the curves stay?
> 
> Also, I added darts under the bust but now it is tight to pull over my head and yet the under arms are huge.
> 
> What do you think?  I was going to
> 
> 1.  Try again with more accurate curves on front.
> 2.  Put elastic in casing and also back and see if it helps.
> 3.  Recut and glue down to a strapless backless bra.  Cheating!
> 
> So far this is what I have all just in a sheet and in a basted stich for easy removal.



It sounds like your part of the group now!  I stink at stuff like this. I have to start with a pattern of some sort, even if I franken pattern. Linetter has given you some great ideas. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I just found a picture of the drawing for Simplicity 2790 and it shows the dress cut at an angle and then elastic all the way round.  Do you think this would hold up the dress?  Is there a way to incorporate the curves?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



What if you shir the back, but not at he bust. Around the stomach part. That would pull the underbust of the fabric in. Also, if your worried about the top staying up, what about those clear bra straps. You can make little loops with ribbon on the inside of the costume (I've done this trick plenty of times). 

This is called Minky: would it be too heavy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's from Fabric.com, I'm sure the other fabric stores would have it. I know I've seen trim for Indian/cowboy outfits at JoAnnes, but it's the darker tan.


----------



## jessica52877

Linnette! For real, you cranked out that outfit in like 12 hours and it is GREAT!



Disney 4 Me said:


> We had the whole copyright conversation way back in the beginning of the very first thread. I think I remember one poster getting pretty animated about it. Ah, the memories!



Let's not revisit that!


Kelly, great birthday pictures! The HK dress and cake are adorable!


Jham! What fun! I wish we had fun places to camp. That looks so beautiful! I love the kids look like they are having fun.

Wall E ! Perfect! I really like all 3 of them together! Pillowcase dresses are so cute, whether they looked wrap in sheets or not!

Okay, I only went back 1 page and read and then quoted so I missed some great things and going back!

Lisa and Zoe! That place looks like alot of fun too and the price of it! I would love to find something like that around here.

1st Pocahontas outfit - Looks darn good to me!


----------



## minnie2

MinnieVanMom said:


> Try #1 at the dress.  I am almost there but still need to fix the width at underarm.
> 
> How can I get a curve to the bust?  Also to the side at the shoulder point before it goes up? I need to attach fringe to the top but this is just a fitting dress so far.  Not bad for no pattern.


Looks great to me!


glorib said:


> Oh, everyone's kiddos look so cute in their costumes!  What kind of mom would I be if I didn't share?  Making costumes is how I started out in this crazy world of sewing!  Get ready for too many Calebs and Ellas!
> 
> Caleb's first costume - he was a dinodaur - I don't have a great shot of the tail part:
> 
> Caleb's second - he was Elmo and that red fur was HARD to sew!  I had intended to make him a trick or treat bucket that was a fishbowl with Dorothy, but never got around to it.  I was newly pregnant with little miss Ella and had little to no energy!  In fact, under Caleb's Elmo costume is a t-shirt that says "I'm a big brother!" and that is how we announced our pregnancy to the fam!
> 
> Caleb's third and Ella's first - a Fireman and what was supposed to be a dalmation, but looked more like a cow - I just couldn't get those ears to turn out right!  One of my co-workers' husband was a fireman and she gave us an old helmet for caleb to wear and a real patch for me to sew onto his costume.  The real helmet was pretty heavy, though, so he only wore it for a while before he switched to the plastic one!
> 
> Caleb's fourth and Ella's second - Caleb was a pirate - Ella was going to be a parrot, but then I found this costume online and it was just too cute to pass up - plus it was only $25 and I couldn't have made the parrot costume for that!  And, if you really stretch your imagination, you can get the two to go together - a pirate on a boat, at sea - fish in the sea - following me?
> 
> 
> Finally - last year - Caleb was a mummy and Ella was a "scary princess" - her words.  I just fused torn muslin (LOTS of it) onto a sweatsuit for the mummy - it took FOREVER but it was worth it, I think!
> 
> 
> The fish costume is the only one I didn't make.  I have so much fun doing it!  I just hope they continue to let me!  this year, they're thinking of being Luke Skywalker and Princess Leia, but not sure yet!  Ella doesn't have near enough hair for those buns!


All absolutely adorable!



kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the Pics from Zofia's party yesterday!! Get ready for too many Zoe's!
> Before all her friends came:
> y kids) Shushing them. LoL! She looks like such a grump in this pic!
> 
> 
> opening her gifts
> The cake
> My birthday girl and I reading Fancy Nancy
> All in all, we had a blast!


Looks like she had a great party!  I love the AG Julie doll!  


jham said:


> I'm back from my camping trip!  Now if I could just do a little laundry and clean my craft room I might be able to SEW!!!
> 
> Here are a few pictures from our trip:
> 
> Luke, Izzy and cousin doggy Luna:
> 
> Cheeeeeez!
> 
> 
> Lily throwing rocks by the trailer:
> 
> Jayden (in the orange shirt) and my sisters walking to the lake (with Bald Mountain in the background, we were at 10,000 ft. elevation):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy napping on Lily's princess chair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little light reading:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fisherboy, okay, Uncle Brad caught the fish, but Seth was in the canoe with him when he did.   The poor boys just don't know how to set the hook when they get a nibble (either do I)  (they are rainbow trout BTW)


 Love that picture of Izzy!  I have a picture of my daisy on the kids chair when she was a pup.
So Lily was kicking back with a beer reading a book back wards


----------



## Tinka_Belle

TravelinGal said:


>


I love this picture!! You guys look so cute together.



mrsmiller said:


> i see that you made one better looking than mine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still have to finish the sash and add a few beading
> 
> Linnette


I love that!! You did a great job.



kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the Pics from Zofia's party yesterday!! Get ready for too many Zoe's!
> Before all her friends came:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing games:
> That is my sister (Nani to my kids) Shushing them. LoL! She looks like such a grump in this pic!
> The cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cricut sign(well, half of it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with her favorite gift (her first AG doll)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday girl and I reading Fancy Nancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we had a blast!


It looks like everyone had a great time. I love that Hello Kitty dress and that cake is just too cute too.



iheartdisney said:


> Thanks, I was looking at that one.
> 
> Now its showing off time!
> 
> So, I figured out I that Pillowcase dresses look cuter on the hanger than on the kids...IDK...They just look like I wrapped them in sheets, but I guess that is the point, right? Oh well, the girls love them, so thats what counts, right?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But DS's shirt came out perfect! Except he didn't feel like modeling...BUMMER! But the buttons actually fit in the holes, and it actually worked! YIPPIE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to dress them up matching and take them to the theater to watch it again, but DH said he won't go with us if we do!


I think that they look really cute.


jham said:


> I'm back from my camping trip! Now if I could just do a little laundry and clean my craft room I might be able to SEW!!!
> 
> Here are a few pictures from our trip:
> 
> Luke, Izzy and cousin doggy Luna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeeeeez!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily throwing rocks by the trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayden (in the orange shirt) and my sisters walking to the lake (with Bald Mountain in the background, we were at 10,000 ft. elevation):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy napping on Lily's princess chair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little light reading:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fisherboy, okay, Uncle Brad caught the fish, but Seth was in the canoe with him when he did.  The poor boys just don't know how to set the hook when they get a nibble (either do I)  (they are rainbow trout BTW)


All of these camping pics look like so much fun. The view that ya'll had is breathtaking.


----------



## ncmomof2

I made my boys matching shirts for animal kingdom.  My middle child seemed to be getting jealous that I was sewing for his sister!  They have so many disney shirts that I don't want to make one for each day though.  

My oldest says the shirt is itchy around the applique.  Is that normal?  What can I do?  Thanks!






I love all the halloween pictures!


----------



## CastleCreations

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my boys matching shirts for animal kingdom.  My middle child seemed to be getting jealous that I was sewing for his sister!  They have so many disney shirts that I don't want to make one for each day though.
> 
> My oldest says the shirt is itchy around the applique.  Is that normal?  What can I do?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the halloween pictures!



PM LisaZoe, she recommended something that irons on the inside of the shirt so there are no itchies...for the life of me, I can't think of what it is...


----------



## TravelinGal

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my boys matching shirts for animal kingdom.  My middle child seemed to be getting jealous that I was sewing for his sister!  They have so many disney shirts that I don't want to make one for each day though.
> 
> My oldest says the shirt is itchy around the applique.  Is that normal?  What can I do?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the halloween pictures!





CastleCreations said:


> PM LisaZoe, she recommended something that irons on the inside of the shirt so there are no itchies...for the life of me, I can't think of what it is...




Those are CUTE!!!  Love how you tied in the boys shirts with her little outfit!

Would fusible interfacing ironed on the back of the appliqué work?  I seem to remember the stuff I have in my stash was pretty soft!


----------



## LisaZoe

ncmomof2 said:


> I made my boys matching shirts for animal kingdom.  My middle child seemed to be getting jealous that I was sewing for his sister!  They have so many disney shirts that I don't want to make one for each day though.
> 
> My oldest says the shirt is itchy around the applique.  Is that normal?  What can I do?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the halloween pictures!



The stabilizer I use (Totally Stable) does leave small pieces when it's torn away. Those eventually soften and/or wash away with laundering. Until then, I use a fusible knit interfacing that I buy at JoAnn's. I prefer the brand Fusi-Knit but our local JA doesn't have it in white any more. I just cute it about 1/2-1" bigger than the stitching of the applique so all stitching is covered then fuse in place. It does come loose after washing and especially if the garment if put in the dryer but it can be re-fused easily. I typically keep Zoe's in place for 8-10 washings then just take it off because it's often a PITA to try to flatten enough to re-fuse.   She's never complained of "itchies" once we remove it.


----------



## karebear1

*LisaZoe and Jahmmie-*LOVE the random pics of the camping etc. It looks so relaxing and so fun!  Next DIsmeet should be at a campsite near you! ;-)

Halloween picture people.......... I LOVE THESE PICS! You are all so good to me posting the pics of your little kiddles so I can have memories come flooding back about my own kids when they were young. It's ahrd being the "Grandma" in the group..... even though I am only 49........ NO!! REALLY!!!!  I am only 49!


----------



## dkshan96

Ok guys this is no where near the level you guys are at, but pretty happy for a first time going.  This is what I was able to do in about 2 hours.  Not great, but can tell, practicing will help.  So happy  

this was the first one I did last night at home by myself with no directions, what a mess!





this is first try tonight have to work on my cut outs better!!






This was the 2nd one tonight, better but still needs work










Kelli


----------



## Stephres

ncmomof2 said:


> My oldest says the shirt is itchy around the appliqué.  Is that normal?  What can I do?  Thanks!



Per my mother's advice (and later Lisa's) I bought fusible interfacing that you iron on the inside after you done with the appliqué. The kind I got is called Pellon Easy-Knit Fusible Interfacing. It's soft and silky on one side and stiffer on the glue side. Lisa is right, it does come off after a few washings but usually by then everything has softened up so I don't bother to reiron it on. HTH!

The kids look great in their matching shirts!




dkshan96 said:


>



You are getting better Kelli! When I first started I appliquéd onto another piece of cotton and then cut it out and put heat-n-bond heavy and attached it to the t-shirt. I was afraid to appliqué directly onto the t-shirt. You're doing great!

Lisa and Jeanne, I love the camping pictures! Looks like a great time!


----------



## sohappy

*Shameless Plug*

If you are bored, I updated my trip report-

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1882055&page=5


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I just got home from work and in the mailbox was my luggage tags for ME!     I have dinner, clean up and the bed as I have work all day tomorrow. 

I won't be able to sew again until Wed morning.  

Mrs. Miller, please do tell me how on earth you made that beautiful dress.  I love yours and that it is lined.  As you could see in the picture of mine it showed through a bit.  I also want to get detailed instructions on how you put in the casing.

Thank you again for posting the pictures of how you put it together.  I am a kinetics  learner now and the photos help.  

For the casing did you just stich a line 1/2 inche from the edge and then put elastic thru?  It really looks good and I want to copy your pattern if I may.

Please as model your dress.  I am sure you look super in it.  Are you going to MNSSHP?  I am so excited to be going to Disney soon.

Thanks to everyone for the support and help.  I like that fabric suggested.  I saw a light fleece at $3.99 a yard at the store.  IS that a good price?  It is creamy brown.


----------



## revrob

Has anyone seen machine applique embroidery designs with Halloween Mickey/Minnie themes?  Like Minnie with a witch hat - Mickey as a ghost, etc.  If you've seen these designs, could you please PM me the address?  Thanks!


----------



## traci

yikes!  I have never posted anything that I have made before.  I can't sew a button, but Stephres has inspired me to make shoes for our trip!!  She is making my daughter a safari minnie outfit, and I thought it would be fun to have shoes to match.  So I made some shoes.  Then I thought okay this isn't so hard so I made another pair, then came Ariel and now my son has a Pirate set for our upcoming trip!  okay, I have to be honest...it was harder than I thought, and it made me appreciate what goes into making an outfit (and these are just shoes)!  You all do beautiful work and I think the Big Give is such a wonderful thing as well!  God Bless you all 

btw, Hi Steph - tell sweet Megan I said hello too!!


----------



## charlinn

traci said:


> yikes!  I have never posted anything that I have made before.  I can't sew a button, but Stephres has inspired me to make shoes for our trip!!  She is making my daughter a safari minnie outfit, and I thought it would be fun to have shoes to match.  So I made some shoes.  Then I thought okay this isn't so hard so I made another pair, then came Ariel and now my son has a Pirate set for our upcoming trip!  okay, I have to be honest...it was harder than I thought, and it made me appreciate what goes into making an outfit (and these are just shoes)!  You all do beautiful work and I think the Big Give is such a wonderful thing as well!  God Bless you all
> 
> btw, Hi Steph - tell sweet Megan I said hello too!!


These are adorable!!  I need to make some matching shoes (comfy) for my DD (4) for our trip in December...Great idea!!  I love the Ariel ones!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

traci said:


> yikes!  I have never posted anything that I have made before.  I can't sew a button, but Stephres has inspired me to make shoes for our trip!!  She is making my daughter a safari minnie outfit, and I thought it would be fun to have shoes to match.  So I made some shoes.  Then I thought okay this isn't so hard so I made another pair, then came Ariel and now my son has a Pirate set for our upcoming trip!  okay, I have to be honest...it was harder than I thought, and it made me appreciate what goes into making an outfit (and these are just shoes)!  You all do beautiful work and I think the Big Give is such a wonderful thing as well!  God Bless you all
> 
> btw, Hi Steph - tell sweet Megan I said hello too!!



I have been away a few days and have lots to catch up on, but I needed to commet on these shoes!  They came out great!  I love them!  Did you embroider right on the shoes, or just glue it on?  I would love to make a pair too!


----------



## traci

mommyof2princesses said:


> I have been away a few days and have lots to catch up on, but I needed to commet on these shoes!  They came out great!  I love them!  Did you embroider right on the shoes, or just glue it on?  I would love to make a pair too!



Did I embroider?  Oh hunny you just made my day.  I used an adhesive glue   Thank you for the compliment!  They are pretty fun to do!


----------



## revrob

traci said:


> Did I embroider?  Oh hunny you just made my day.  I used an adhesive glue   Thank you for the compliment!  They are pretty fun to do!



Where did you get the letters?  Are they just like patch letters that you glued on?  I've never seen letters in that font and color.  I seriously love the Ariel shoes.  They're totally cute!  WELL, all of them are, but my DD would FLIP over that Ariel pair!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

traci said:


>


I love these shoes. I want to make some fancy shoes for Jenna.


----------



## karamat

t-beri said:


> In my search for how to make a dwarf costume I found this AWESOME site. Now I could have gone on just hoping none of you knew of it so I could make something totally awesome and you would all think I was clever...but that would be wickedness  and I leave that for our dear Miss Cammie.
> 
> This is a video tut on making a shirred dress...duh..but there's other stuff that is totally great.  ood for beginners too, it talked about how cotton is made and what the bias is (true bias is a 45 degree angle...who knew?)
> www.threadbanger.com/episode/HAL_20071003



I watched the video on DIY Fairy Wings... wow!!!  So much better than the poster board wings my mom made me 30+ years ago.



LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share some photos of a very short and last minute camping trip Zoe and I made this weekend.



I've never seen those before.  I think I could "camp" in one of those.  

As a child I did so much camping with my dad and with Girl Scouts that I just don't have any desire to camp again... the leaking air mattress, the hard ground, the heat, the humidity, the rain knocking down the tent, breaking my tailbone... really, this is supposed to be fun??  Problem is that my DH is itching to take DD camping.  So now I'm trying to talk DH into buying a TearDrop Trailer.  They are so cute... a little sleeping compartment that you pull behind your car/truck.  They hold a double/queen mattress and can be outfitted with air conditioning!!!  A/C and a bed... now that's my idea of camping.  I told DH that he and DD can rough it in tents and the dog and I will sleep in airconditioned comfort


----------



## NaeNae

[
Halloween picture people.......... I LOVE THESE PICS! You are all so good to me posting the pics of your little kiddles so I can have memories come flooding back about my own kids when they were young. It's ahrd being the "Grandma" in the group..... even though I am only 49........ NO!! REALLY!!!!  I am only 49! [/QUOTE]

I belong to the grandma club too.  I am only 51, just had my birthday, and I have 5 grandkids.  Now I make their costumes.


----------



## dkshan96

Wow great shoes!!  I too love the Ariel, my daughter would go crazy!!  Very cute and creative!!


traci said:


> yikes!  I have never posted anything that I have made before.  I can't sew a button, but Stephres has inspired me to make shoes for our trip!!  She is making my daughter a safari minnie outfit, and I thought it would be fun to have shoes to match.  So I made some shoes.  Then I thought okay this isn't so hard so I made another pair, then came Ariel and now my son has a Pirate set for our upcoming trip!  okay, I have to be honest...it was harder than I thought, and it made me appreciate what goes into making an outfit (and these are just shoes)!  You all do beautiful work and I think the Big Give is such a wonderful thing as well!  God Bless you all
> 
> btw, Hi Steph - tell sweet Megan I said hello too!!




Got my luggage tags today in the mail from ME   Very excited 


MinnieVanMom said:


> I just got home from work and in the mailbox was my luggage tags for ME!     I have dinner, clean up and the bed as I have work all day tomorrow.
> 
> I won't be able to sew again until Wed morning.
> 
> Mrs. Miller, please do tell me how on earth you made that beautiful dress.  I love yours and that it is lined.  As you could see in the picture of mine it showed through a bit.  I also want to get detailed instructions on how you put in the casing.
> 
> Thank you again for posting the pictures of how you put it together.  I am a kinetics  learner now and the photos help.
> 
> For the casing did you just stich a line 1/2 inche from the edge and then put elastic thru?  It really looks good and I want to copy your pattern if I may.
> 
> Please as model your dress.  I am sure you look super in it.  Are you going to MNSSHP?  I am so excited to be going to Disney soon.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the support and help.  I like that fabric suggested.  I saw a light fleece at $3.99 a yard at the store.  IS that a good price?  It is creamy brown.


----------



## MouseTriper

jham said:


> I'm back from my camping trip!  Now if I could just do a little laundry and clean my craft room I might be able to SEW!!!
> 
> Here are a few pictures from our trip:
> 
> Luke, Izzy and cousin doggy Luna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeeeeez!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily throwing rocks by the trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayden (in the orange shirt) and my sisters walking to the lake (with Bald Mountain in the background, we were at 10,000 ft. elevation):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy napping on Lily's princess chair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little light reading:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fisherboy, okay, Uncle Brad caught the fish, but Seth was in the canoe with him when he did.   The poor boys just don't know how to set the hook when they get a nibble (either do I)  (they are rainbow trout BTW)


 Ohh I love camping. These pictures are wonderful and wherever you were is just breathtaking!!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

karamat said:


> I've never seen those before.  I think I could "camp" in one of those.
> 
> As a child I did so much camping with my dad and with Girl Scouts that I just don't have any desire to camp again... the leaking air mattress, the hard ground, the heat, the humidity, the rain knocking down the tent, breaking my tailbone... really, this is supposed to be fun??  Problem is that my DH is itching to take DD camping.  So now I'm trying to talk DH into buying a TearDrop Trailer.  They are so cute... a little sleeping compartment that you pull behind your car/truck.  They hold a double/queen mattress and can be outfitted with air conditioning!!!  A/C and a bed... now that's my idea of camping.  I told DH that he and DD can rough it in tents and the dog and I will sleep in airconditioned comfort



It doesn't often get hot enough around here to need AC while camping - at least not as long as there's a creek/river/lake nearby. However, having a real bed definitely makes camping so much more appealing. I went camping with my sister, BIL and lots of Boy Scouts for several years as well as family trips. We thought luxury was having a chemical toilet but I'm too old for that now. I need flush toilets, hot showers and the ability to stand to dress as well as a soft bed for the night. Beyond that I'm fairly low maintenance.  



NaeNae said:


> I belong to the grandma club too.  I am only 51, just had my birthday, and I have 5 grandkids.  Now I make their costumes.



I'm not a grandma but I'll be 46 in October. I have made costumes for my great nephews, though. Does that count?  



traci said:


>



These are all cute but I'll agree with PPs that the Ariel shoes are my favorite. You might have glued the elements to the shoes rather than sewing but don't dismiss the artistry of putting things together.


----------



## NaeNae

I know this is totally off topic but I got to bring my doggy, Rusty, home from the vet today.  He had been there since last Monday.   He has developed an autoimmune disorder that is common to Cockers.   He just turned 5.  My family has owned about 14 Cockers and we've never had this before.  His plateletts got all the way down to 34 and the bottom of normal is 175.  They added another medicine, a chemo type drug, with the prednisone and his count was 265 today.  He will have weekly blood tests to monitor his counts and hopefully he can eventually be weened off the meds.

*But he's finally home.  *  He spent the evening laying in my lap.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

NaeNae said:


> I know this is totally off topic but I got to bring my doggy, Rusty, home from the vet today. He had been there since last Monday. He has developed an autoimmune disorder that is common to Cockers. He just turned 5. My family has owned about 14 Cockers and we've never had this before. His plateletts got all the way down to 34 and the bottom of normal is 175. They added another medicine, a chemo type drug, with the prednisone and his count was 265 today. He will have weekly blood tests to monitor his counts and hopefully he can eventually be weened off the meds.
> 
> *But he's finally home. *He spent the evening laying in my lap.


Yay!! How happy you guys must be to have your baby home. I hope he continues to get better.


----------



## TravelinGal

dkshan96 said:


> Ok guys this is no where near the level you guys are at, but pretty happy for a first time going.  This is what I was able to do in about 2 hours.  Not great, but can tell, practicing will help.  So happy
> 
> this was the first one I did last night at home by myself with no directions, what a mess!



You're improving really fast!  I tried those darn Mickey heads about 10 times and I think maybe my last one looked like your first one.  You're doing super!  Keep it up!




traci said:


> yikes!  I have never posted anything that I have made before.  I can't sew a button, but Stephres has inspired me to make shoes for our trip!!  She is making my daughter a safari minnie outfit, and I thought it would be fun to have shoes to match.  So I made some shoes.  Then I thought okay this isn't so hard so I made another pair, then came Ariel and now my son has a Pirate set for our upcoming trip!  okay, I have to be honest...it was harder than I thought, and it made me appreciate what goes into making an outfit (and these are just shoes)!  You all do beautiful work and I think the Big Give is such a wonderful thing as well!  God Bless you all
> 
> btw, Hi Steph - tell sweet Megan I said hello too!!



Oh my gosh, those are GREAT!  Very creative!  You don't have to use a needle and thread to create custom outfits/accessories!  Two thumbs up!




NaeNae said:


> I know this is totally off topic but I got to bring my doggy, Rusty, home from the vet today.  He had been there since last Monday.   He has developed an autoimmune disorder that is common to Cockers.   He just turned 5.  My family has owned about 14 Cockers and we've never had this before.  His plateletts got all the way down to 34 and the bottom of normal is 175.  They added another medicine, a chemo type drug, with the prednisone and his count was 265 today.  He will have weekly blood tests to monitor his counts and hopefully he can eventually be weened off the meds.
> 
> *But he's finally home.  *  He spent the evening laying in my lap.




I'm sorry for the stress you're going through with your furbaby.  I'm sure everyone involved is happy he's home - especially him!  I've never heard of that problem with cockers.  Hugs to you and your furbaby.


----------



## spongemommie05

t-beri said:


> I AM THE WORST MOTHER EVER!!!!!
> ...t.


You are not the worst mother ever....   I was zipping up Jayedyn's pant this morning and caught her V*****  Let's just say i made her bleed and now she is sore ...... 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Try #1 at the dress.  I am almost there but still need to fix the width at underarm.
> 
> How can I get a curve to the bust?  Also to the side at the shoulder point before it goes up? I need to attach fringe to the top but this is just a fitting dress so far.  Not bad for no pattern.


It looks good so far.... can't wait to see it finished..


TravelinGal said:


>


Love the costumes ..



glorib said:


>


So Cute i love them all




kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the Pics from Zofia's party yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing games:
> That is my sister (Nani to my kids) Shushing them. LoL! She looks like such a grump in this pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason all th kids thought the lawn mower was the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opening her gifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with her favorite gift (her first AG doll)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday girl and I reading Fancy Nancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we had a blast!


Looks like a fun party I love the picture of you guys reading


----------



## spongemommie05

iheartdisney said:


> But DS's shirt came out perfect! Except he didn't feel like modeling...BUMMER! But the buttons actually fit in the holes, and it actually worked! YIPPIE!!!


I love your pillowcase dresses and the shirt CUTE



jham said:


> I'm back from my camping trip!  Now if I could just do a little laundry and clean my craft room I might be able to SEW!!!
> 
> Here are a few pictures from our trip:
> 
> Luke, Izzy and cousin doggy Luna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeeeeez!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily throwing rocks by the trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayden (in the orange shirt) and my sisters walking to the lake (with Bald Mountain in the background, we were at 10,000 ft. elevation):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy napping on Lily's princess chair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little light reading:


Oh how fun !! i am glad to see you survived... i had to leave a few pictures big so Kj and camden can "ooh and ahh" over your girls.LOL



ncmomof2 said:


> My oldest says the shirt is itchy around the applique.  Is that normal?  What can I do?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the halloween pictures!


cute ..



dkshan96 said:


> this is first try tonight have to work on my cut outs better!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the 2nd one tonight, better but still needs work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelli


Wow That is looking good and you can tell you are getting better keep it up..



traci said:


>


I could not re-size these OMG those are adorable....



NaeNae said:


> I know this is totally off topic but I got to bring my doggy, Rusty, home from the vet today.  He had been there since last Monday.   He has developed an autoimmune disorder that is common to Cockers.   He just turned 5.  My family has owned about 14 Cockers and we've never had this before.  His plateletts got all the way down to 34 and the bottom of normal is 175.  They added another medicine, a chemo type drug, with the prednisone and his count was 265 today.  He will have weekly blood tests to monitor his counts and hopefully he can eventually be weened off the meds.
> 
> *But he's finally home.  *  He spent the evening laying in my lap.


Oh My this made me cry i have my cocker spaniel on my lap and i feel your pain That is so sad i am glad that your furbaby is home with you and i will continue to pray that he gets better...


----------



## GoofyG

spongemommie05 said:


> I love your pillowcase dresses and the shirt CUTE
> 
> Oh how fun !! i am glad to see you survived... i had to leave a few pictures big so Kj and camden can "ooh and ahh" over your girls.LOL
> 
> cute ..
> 
> Wow That is looking good and you can tell you are getting better keep it up..
> 
> I could not re-size these OMG those are adorable....
> 
> Oh My this made me cry i have my cocker spaniel on my lap and i feel your pain That is so sad i am glad that your furbaby is home with you and i will continue to pray that he gets better...



That picture is scary!  It looks just like Rusty's Grandma.  I should know because I have his grandma, dad and sister.  He also favors his daddy big time.  That picture looks so much like my Maddie, little head and everything.  Rusty is such a momma's boy!


----------



## GoofyG

Not the best picture, this is the feet are wet kennel.  






They all sleep in a HUGE kennel together.  I don't trust them alone with the kids toys, or PACI!  I'll have to find that picture of one of them carry the paci in their mouth!


----------



## disneymommieof2

kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the Pics from Zofia's party yesterday!! Get ready for too many Zoe's!
> Before all her friends came:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cricut sign(well, half of it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday girl and I reading Fancy Nancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we had a blast!


Looks like a fun party!! Thanks for sharing!! That cake was really neat! Don't you just love your cricut- You have the big one don't you? I jealous!


jham said:


> I'm back from my camping trip!  Now if I could just do a little laundry and clean my craft room I might be able to SEW!!!
> 
> Here are a few pictures from our trip:
> Cheeeeeez!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayden (in the orange shirt) and my sisters walking to the lake (with Bald Mountain in the background, we were at 10,000 ft. elevation):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little light reading:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fisherboy, okay, Uncle Brad caught the fish, but Seth was in the canoe with him when he did. The poor boys just don't know how to set the hook when they get a nibble (either do I)  (they are rainbow trout BTW)


Wow what a great View!! Looks you all had fun too!! Thanks for taking us along! 


ncmomof2 said:


> I made my boys matching shirts for animal kingdom.  My middle child seemed to be getting jealous that I was sewing for his sister!  They have so many disney shirts that I don't want to make one for each day though.
> My oldest says the shirt is itchy around the applique.  Is that normal?  What can I do?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the halloween pictures!


They look so cute!! Maybe you can make themes from the shirt they already have. Toy story theme, Cars theme... Don't stress about it though! They will have a great time and look adorable no matter what they wear!! 


dkshan96 said:


> Ok guys this is no where near the level you guys are at, but pretty happy for a first time going.  This is what I was able to do in about 2 hours.  Not great, but can tell, practicing will help.  So happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelli


They look great!! You're getting better and better each time!!


traci said:


> yikes!  I have never posted anything that I have made before.  I can't sew a button, but Stephres has inspired me to make shoes for our trip!!  She is making my daughter a safari minnie outfit, and I thought it would be fun to have shoes to match.  So I made some shoes.  Then I thought okay this isn't so hard so I made another pair, then came Ariel and now my son has a Pirate set for our upcoming trip!  okay, I have to be honest...it was harder than I thought, and it made me appreciate what goes into making an outfit (and these are just shoes)!  You all do beautiful work and I think the Big Give is such a wonderful thing as well!  God Bless you all
> 
> btw, Hi Steph - tell sweet Megan I said hello too!!


They are great!! What kind of glue did you use?


NaeNae said:


> I know this is totally off topic but I got to bring my doggy, Rusty, home from the vet today. He had been there since last Monday. He has developed an autoimmune disorder that is common to Cockers.He just turned 5.  My family has owned about 14 Cockers and we've never had this before.  His plateletts got all the way down to 34 and the bottom of normal is 175.  They added another medicine, a chemo type drug, with the prednisone and his count was 265 today.  He will have weekly blood tests to monitor his counts and hopefully he can eventually be weened off the meds.
> 
> *But he's finally home.  *  He spent the evening laying in my lap.


YAY!!! Hope he countinues getting better!!

You are such a Sweetie Daizie!! And Misty!!


----------



## teresajoy

t-beri said:


> *Teresa:  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you could see the bruise on my left shoulder in this pic but it looks like the makeup is still covering it pretty well.See, I am forever hurting myself.


Wow Tifani, what a way to start out! It sounds like you handled everything really well!!! And, I am pretty sure I see the bruise on your shoulder in that picture.

You sure are pretty Tifani! (Do NOT even TRY to deny that!) 

And you are NOT a terrible mother!!! 





t-beri said:


> No. Not right.  You are allowed to use Disney images for personal use only.  You cannot try to commercially sell you're very unique mickey head shirt, but feel free to wear it at the parks.  People should really know what they are talking about before they scare someone half to death!
> The CM's will not be calling the Copyright cops, they will be ADORING your children in their custom designed WDW gear!!!
> You can check out this site if you want more info on copyright law...
> http://www.tabberone.com/Trademarks/trademarks.html
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you sew w/ confidence!!!
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU POST PICS!!!
> ...t.
> ETA: Did she really say she SAW them force a family to take off their NON official Dis clothes?????  GET OUT OF HERE!!!!  She was clearly reciting a story she'd heard but making it 1st person so it seemed like she actually KNEW firsthand.  THERE IS NO WAY that happened!!! That would be a law suit waiting to happen.  Not to mention the CM's don't even know what merchandise they carry in their stores half the time how could they know every authorized disney item in the world OR anything about copyright infringement...heck, half of the people who have copyrighted items don't understand the copyright laws LOL


That's pretty much what I was going to post too! And, it seems VERY unlikely that she actually SAW them take off their shirts!  


mrsmiller said:


> i see that you made one better looking than mine!!!!
> front dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnette, this looks great!!!! 


kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the Pics from Zofia's party yesterday!! Get ready for too many Zoe's!
> My birthday girl and I reading Fancy Nancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, we had a blast!


What a sweet picture!!! You two are so cute!!!

Which Fancy Nancy were you reading? 



iheartdisney said:


> I want to dress them up matching and take them to the theater to watch it again, but DH said he won't go with us if we do!


The dresses and shirt turned out great!!! I love Wall-E! 



jham said:


> I'm back from my camping trip!  Now if I could just do a little laundry and clean my craft room I might be able to SEW!!!


It looks like you had fun Jeanne!! Welcome home! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I made my boys matching shirts for animal kingdom.  My middle child seemed to be getting jealous that I was sewing for his sister!  They have so many disney shirts that I don't want to make one for each day though.
> 
> My oldest says the shirt is itchy around the applique.  Is that normal?  What can I do?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the halloween pictures!


Another great set of outfits! 



dkshan96 said:


> Ok guys this is no where near the level you guys are at, but pretty happy for a first time going.  This is what I was able to do in about 2 hours.  Not great, but can tell, practicing will help.  So happy
> Kelli


Wow, you are getting good!!! 



traci said:


> yikes!  I have never posted anything that I have made before.  I can't sew a button, but Stephres has inspired me to make shoes for our trip!!  She is making my daughter a safari minnie outfit, and I thought it would be fun to have shoes to match.  So I made some shoes.  Then I thought okay this isn't so hard so I made another pair, then came Ariel and now my son has a Pirate set for our upcoming trip!  okay, I have to be honest...it was harder than I thought, and it made me appreciate what goes into making an outfit (and these are just shoes)!  You all do beautiful work and I think the Big Give is such a wonderful thing as well!  God Bless you all


I too love these shoes! 
And, it's nice to see you posting here again! It's been quite awhile! 



karebear1 said:


> [I am only 49........ NO!! REALLY!!!!  I am only 49!


I KNEW it! You AREN'T old! You imposter!  

You and Brian are about the same age. He's 48.  





NaeNae said:


> I know this is totally off topic but I got to bring my doggy, Rusty, home from the vet today
> He spent the evening laying in my lap.


I'm glad Rusty is home with you now! 


spongemommie05 said:


> You are not the worst mother ever....   I was zipping up Jayedyn's pant this morning and caught her V*****  Let's just say i made her bleed and now she is sore ......
> 
> It looks good so far.... can't wait to see it finished..
> Love the costumes ..
> 
> So Cute i love them all
> 
> 
> Looks like a fun party I love the picture of you guys reading



Oh no!!!! OOOOOUUUUCCCCCHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Heather wanted me to let everyone know that she says "hello". She has been busy lately, and hasn't had time to get on the boards. 

(I KNOW! What is she thinking????)

Her friend and her 4 kids are spending the night at her house tonight.


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> I KNEW it! You AREN'T old! You imposter!
> 
> You and Brian are about the same age. He's 48.





Awwwwwwwwww... sometimes you say the sweetest things!


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> Has anyone seen machine applique embroidery designs with Halloween Mickey/Minnie themes?  Like Minnie with a witch hat - Mickey as a ghost, etc.  If you've seen these designs, could you please PM me the address?  Thanks!



I would love to know too!


----------



## mrsklamc

ncmomof2 said:


> I love it!  We are huge Olympic nuts here.  Mainly because I am since it was my dream growing up to make an olympics.  Well, that never happened but I love cheering for the USA.  I let my boys stay up until after 11pm to see the men's 400 free relay.  Wow, what a race!



Wow no kidding that race was AMAZING!


----------



## Piper

NaeNae said:


> [
> Halloween picture people.......... I LOVE THESE PICS! You are all so good to me posting the pics of your little kiddles so I can have memories come flooding back about my own kids when they were young. It's ahrd being the "Grandma" in the group..... even though I am only 49........ NO!! REALLY!!!! I am only 49!


 
I belong to the grandma club too. I am only 51, just had my birthday, and I have 5 grandkids. Now I make their costumes.[/quote]


I, too, am a grandma----and I am 63  .  My daughter( youngest) will be 41 at the end of this month and my son is 42.....almost 43.  I don't know how they got to be so old--I really don't feel like that many years have passed!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

NaeNae said:


> I know this is totally off topic but I got to bring my doggy, Rusty, home from the vet today.  He had been there since last Monday.   He has developed an autoimmune disorder that is common to Cockers.   He just turned 5.  My family has owned about 14 Cockers and we've never had this before.  His plateletts got all the way down to 34 and the bottom of normal is 175.  They added another medicine, a chemo type drug, with the prednisone and his count was 265 today.  He will have weekly blood tests to monitor his counts and hopefully he can eventually be weened off the meds.
> 
> *But he's finally home.  *  He spent the evening laying in my lap.



Oh, poor baby  Glad he is home.  Hope he gets off those meds quick.  I love cockers.  Told dh I would love one of for a pet...apparently he is still not ready for a dog yet!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the Pics from Zofia's party yesterday!! Get ready for too many Zoe's!
> Before all her friends came:



Do you find it odd that I saw your house and said...oh that must be Massachusetts!  Why is that????  



traci said:


>



So fun!  They are scrapbook elements right?



LisaZoe said:


> I'm not a grandma but I'll be 46 in October. I have made costumes for my great nephews, though. Does that count?



You aren't 46 really are you?


----------



## minnie2

karebear1 said:


> *LisaZoe and Jahmmie-*LOVE the random pics of the camping etc. It looks so relaxing and so fun!  Next DIsmeet should be at a campsite near you!
> 
> Halloween picture people.......... I LOVE THESE PICS! You are all so good to me posting the pics of your little kiddles so I can have memories come flooding back about my own kids when they were young. It's ahrd being the "Grandma" in the group..... even though I am only 49........ NO!! REALLY!!!!  I am only 49!


You are very young my friend!  We love you at any age!   



dkshan96 said:


> Ok guys this is no where near the level you guys are at, but pretty happy for a first time going.  This is what I was able to do in about 2 hours.  Not great, but can tell, practicing will help.  So happy
> 
> this was the first one I did last night at home by myself with no directions, what a mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelli


You did GREAT!



traci said:


> yikes!  I have never posted anything that I have made before.  I can't sew a button, but Stephres has inspired me to make shoes for our trip!!  She is making my daughter a safari minnie outfit, and I thought it would be fun to have shoes to match.  So I made some shoes.  Then I thought okay this isn't so hard so I made another pair, then came Ariel and now my son has a Pirate set for our upcoming trip!  okay, I have to be honest...it was harder than I thought, and it made me appreciate what goes into making an outfit (and these are just shoes)!  You all do beautiful work and I think the Big Give is such a wonderful thing as well!  God Bless you all
> 
> btw, Hi Steph - tell sweet Megan I said hello too!!


What a fun idea!  I might have to try this!  I am going to be different and say these are my fav!



karamat said:


> I watched the video on DIY Fairy Wings... wow!!!  So much better than the poster board wings my mom made me 30+ years ago.
> 
> I've never seen those before.  I think I could "camp" in one of those.
> 
> As a child I did so much camping with my dad and with Girl Scouts that I just don't have any desire to camp again... the leaking air mattress, the hard ground, the heat, the humidity, the rain knocking down the tent, breaking my tailbone... really, this is supposed to be fun??  Problem is that my DH is itching to take DD camping.  So now I'm trying to talk DH into buying a TearDrop Trailer.  They are so cute... a little sleeping compartment that you pull behind your car/truck.  They hold a double/queen mattress and can be outfitted with air conditioning!!!  A/C and a bed... now that's my idea of camping.  I told DH that he and DD can rough it in tents and the dog and I will sleep in airconditioned comfort


 I am like you I am so not a camper!  WE talked about getting an RV so DH could camp and I could go with.  Then we decided screw that lets get a DVC that is much better then camping! 
George actually wants to take the kids hiking next week when he has off then go camping in the yard.  He even asked me to go then he realize what a silly thing he asked and said enjoy the peace!  Smart man!  We need to make bets on which kid is going to be whining to come inside 1st.  I told him he should take Daisy out there she would have fun and he said she might put a hole in the tent so I said Daisy and I will enjoy the bed and think of them on the hard ground 



NaeNae said:


> I know this is totally off topic but I got to bring my doggy, Rusty, home from the vet today.  He had been there since last Monday.   He has developed an autoimmune disorder that is common to Cockers.   He just turned 5.  My family has owned about 14 Cockers and we've never had this before.  His plateletts got all the way down to 34 and the bottom of normal is 175.  They added another medicine, a chemo type drug, with the prednisone and his count was 265 today.  He will have weekly blood tests to monitor his counts and hopefully he can eventually be weened off the meds.
> 
> *But he's finally home.  *  He spent the evening laying in my lap.


 I am so happy he is home ad doing better!  It must have been so rough having him away.  Daisy Mae send puppy kisses to Rusty!  



spongemommie05 said:


> I love your pillowcase dresses and the shirt CUTE
> 
> Oh how fun !! i am glad to see you survived... i had to leave a few pictures big so Kj and camden can "ooh and ahh" over your girls.LOL
> 
> cute ..
> 
> Wow That is looking good and you can tell you are getting better keep it up..
> 
> I could not re-size these OMG those are adorable....
> 
> Oh My this made me cry i have my cocker spaniel on my lap and i feel your pain That is so sad i am glad that your furbaby is home with you and i will continue to pray that he gets better...



Your Dazie is a cutie!  She has suck pretty writing too!  My Daisy says woof!


----------



## Stephres

traci said:


>



You are so sweet Traci! I do not have that attention to detail and it would have never occurred to me to embellish matching shoes! I really like how you put in the ribbons for laces, I would have never thought of that. I love them all.

Traci is my biggest cheerleader! If I am worried about something I am sewing I send her a picture and she tells me how wonderful it is. She is a great friend!

ps I told you that they looked perfect and you can't see any mistakes at all!  



NaeNae said:


> I know this is totally off topic but I got to bring my doggy, Rusty, home from the vet today.  He had been there since last Monday.   He has developed an autoimmune disorder that is common to Cockers.   He just turned 5.  My family has owned about 14 Cockers and we've never had this before.  His plateletts got all the way down to 34 and the bottom of normal is 175.  They added another medicine, a chemo type drug, with the prednisone and his count was 265 today.  He will have weekly blood tests to monitor his counts and hopefully he can eventually be weened off the meds.
> 
> *But he's finally home.  *  He spent the evening laying in my lap.



Aw, poor puppy! We had a dog with a rare blood disorder who was in and out of the vet all the time. It is so stressful. I love the get well soon sign from the disboutiquer friend!  Even the dogs look out for each other!

I forgot to mention but I loved the pictures from *Zofia's birthday party*! That Hello Kitty dress is so cute and it looks like she had a great time with her friends. Is that the Fancy Nancy one where she goes to the museum? We love that one.

I had a very T-like accident yesterday. I was sitting at the computer (as usual) talking to Megan with my arm around her. She decides to leave and puts full force on my elbow, bending it backward! It hurt so bad. At night every time I moved it hurt and woke me up. So nurses, should I try not to move it, keep moving it around so it doesn't stiffen up, put ice or heat on it or what? I did take some advil. It only hurts when I move it. 

I swear that child is trying to kill me. You know she broke my nose? When she was little she did that thing where she would arch her back and slam her head into my face. I had bruises on my face all the time and I noticed that my nose was distinctly crooked where it had been perfectly straight before. 

Good thing she is cute, right?


----------



## CastleCreations

I posted a picture of Ireland's dress, the Witch Minnie one, well here is the panel for Alexis's matching dress. 




The eyes on the bat and on the tree aren't done, but you get the general idea.


----------



## spongemommie05

CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of Ireland's dress, the Witch Minnie one, well here is the panel for Alexis's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes on the bat and on the tree aren't done, but you get the general idea.


So Cute . You are so talented


----------



## spongemommie05

Okay so i am in shock as a be-lated wedding anniversary present my hubby got me the Cricut Design studio he saw me oogling over it  and thought it would be something i would want ...


----------



## t-beri

spongemommie05 said:


> You are not the worst mother ever....   I was zipping up Jayedyn's pant this morning and caught her V*****  Let's just say i made her bleed and now she is sore ......



 OUCH!!!  She is not going to let you zip her up any more. Once when Lily was less than a year I caught her double chin zipping up a hoodie and TO THIS DAY when I zip up her jackets she pulls her head away as I get to the top   I don't know how she remembers that but it seems like she does.
POOR Jayden 

*JEANNE*  Great camping pictures.  You and Lisa are making me wanna go out west. Or at least further North for some decent camping.  Yesterday I was obsessed w/ finding a place to camp w/ Yurts!!!  I am thinking in south carolina or tenessee, close enough to drive to but a BIG change in scenery.  I'm so glad you had a good time!!!  I am SO glad we don't eat fish.  It means my DH has no reason to actually fish (not that he would ever be inclined to) and I do not have to CLEAN or COOK it!!  No siree bob!  Just give me a stick and a hot dog and I'm good. 

*LISA* btw, HOW could you go camping and NOT take marshmallows???  It just seems so pointless.

*TRACI*  any friend of Steph's is a friend of ours.  LOVE the shoes those are too cute.  You guys always make me wanna make new stuff!!

*TERESAJOYCE* Thank you.  I know there is a pictue where my shoulder is bright blue...it was to say the least an interesting start.  The funniest (to me at least) part of the whole thing was that w/ staying up late in the ER and being woken up 3 hours later to find my sister (we didn't get to go back to bed b/c I had to be in Tampa at 8am for our hair apt.) and then all of the pain meds etc... We got back to the most darling little B&B and Brandon unbuttoned all 300 (ish ) buttons down the back of my dress and was truly exasperated b/c there was a zipper underneath (he saw no need for the buttons then)  and I laid down on the bed and PASSED OUT!!!    I feel bad about it all these years later.

You know of all of the miserable things that happened, there were more, the woman who owned the B&B we were staying in was a Saint!!! We checked in the morning of the wedding so us girls didn't have to get ready at the church.  We got married about 45 minutes away from home so we chilled there almost all day.   When we got there she had cookies out and of course all of us started to grab them and she told us to go up to the room and she would bring some fresh cookies up in a few minutes.  And she did, a whole plate and 2 carafes of milk and glasses!!!  Then we walked to my favorite little mexican place about 2 blocks away and the reception hall called and said they were missing 1/2 the guest list.  I left everyone else eating at the restaurant and  went back to finish the guest list.  I asked the owner (Anne) if she had a fax machine and explained the situation(how it was like the 3rd time I'd faxed that stupid list and there was no way I forgot EVERYONE w/ my husbands last name!!!), she said she was running out and would swing by and deliver the list in person so there was no mix up.   Then when the girls came back they had my lunch in a box and she asked if it was mine and took it to the kitchen and heated it up on a plate and brought it to my room and said I really should eat something. 

Really, staying at that B&B was one of the BEST parts of my wedding.  Maybe I'll try to book a weekend for our 5th anniversary this year. 

That was a long story, but thinking of my wedding and ALL of the things that went wrong made me think about all of the very LOVELY things about that day too.  A lot of people say they wish they had saved the money or that they don't really remember the wedding or they were so nervous that's all they remember. B and I both agree to this day that it was THE BEST DAY EVER!!!  We had a great time (despite his entire family NOT being on the guest list when they got to the reception!! and the best man's shirt being the wrong color )
...t.


----------



## t-beri

OH, and...

*MISS ZOPHIA*looks like she had a wonderful party! 

 and  for Nae Nae's puppy! 

...t.


----------



## karebear1

spongemommie05 said:


> Okay so i am in shock as a be-lated wedding anniversary present my hubby got me the Cricut Design studio he saw me oogling over it  and thought it would be something i would want ...



Oh  my!! I think that deserves a BIG KISS!!  Now you can do those name books too! WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of Ireland's dress, the Witch Minnie one, well here is the panel for Alexis's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes on the bat and on the tree aren't done, but you get the general idea.


That is so cute.


----------



## spongemommie05

karebear1 said:


> Oh  my!! I think that deserves a BIG KISS!!  Now you can do those name books too! WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


oh yea now you will have to pm me with the instructions....


----------



## jham

Those painted/decorated shoes are so cute!  I may have to try that!  I bought Lily some black chucks and some big red and white dot ribbon for laces.  Now I want to go get some of those white shoes to decorate. 



spongemommie05 said:


> Okay so i am in shock as a be-lated wedding anniversary present my hubby got me the Cricut Design studio he saw me oogling over it  and thought it would be something i would want ...



   Okay, now learn how to use it and you can come teach me when I get one!



CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of Ireland's dress, the Witch Minnie one, well here is the panel for Alexis's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes on the bat and on the tree aren't done, but you get the general idea.



I love that!  



t-beri said:


> *JEANNE*  Great camping pictures.  You and Lisa are making me wanna go out west. Or at least further North for some decent camping.  Yesterday I was obsessed w/ finding a place to camp w/ Yurts!!!  I am thinking in south carolina or tenessee, close enough to drive to but a BIG change in scenery.  I'm so glad you had a good time!!!  I am SO glad we don't eat fish.  It means my DH has no reason to actually fish (not that he would ever be inclined to) and I do not have to CLEAN or COOK it!!  No siree bob!  Just give me a stick and a hot dog and I'm good.
> ...t.



Oh, I don't clean, cook OR eat the fish!  My BIL does all that, I don't like fish, but I must say, that fresh trout cooking on the camp stove actually smelled really good, and not fishy at all.  I'm with you on the stick and a hot dog.  And my sister made me the yummiest smore...she poked chocolate chips into the marshmallow before she roasted it.


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


> .  And my sister made me the yummiest smore...she poked chocolate chips into the marshmallow before she roasted it.



Your sister is my new hero.  She may, in fact, be a genius.  Is she by any chance a member of MENSA?  Now I'm hungry.

...t.


----------



## tadamom

Okay all of you ladies & Tom, could one of you do me a favor?

I would love it if someone could post a close-up picture (if you have one) of a Zipper they have put in.  I detest putting in Zippers and I never like how they look when I am finished.

Also, I am almost done making a new dress for Parker.  I am making a roundneck dress and need some help.  I am using the blue Alexander Henry Pears and Apples material but the roundneck and hem part will be pink -- what color Zipper would you use: pink or blue?


----------



## Disney 4 Me

CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of Ireland's dress, the Witch Minnie one, well here is the panel for Alexis's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes on the bat and on the tree aren't done, but you get the general idea.



Very cute! And I spy a hidden Mickey in the bats eyes and nose.


----------



## SallyfromDE

CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of Ireland's dress, the Witch Minnie one, well here is the panel for Alexis's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes on the bat and on the tree aren't done, but you get the general idea.



This is one of the cutest things I've seen! I wish I had that much patience! 



spongemommie05 said:


> Okay so i am in shock as a be-lated wedding anniversary present my hubby got me the Cricut Design studio he saw me oogling over it  and thought it would be something i would want ...



I'm starting to oogle one of those to! What a hubby! Be sure to share you creations. 



tadamom said:


> Okay all of you ladies & Tom, could one of you do me a favor?
> 
> I would love it if someone could post a close-up picture (if you have one) of a Zipper they have put in.  I detest putting in Zippers and I never like how they look when I am finished.
> 
> Also, I am almost done making a new dress for Parker.  I am making a roundneck dress and need some help.  I am using the blue Alexander Henry Pears and Apples material but the roundneck and hem part will be pink -- what color Zipper would you use: pink or blue?



Zippers are my nightmare. I had them down pretty good, then I don't know what happened to me. I can't put one in to look decent for the life of me. So don't ever look close! Have you checked YouCanMakeThis? There is a tutorial.


----------



## SallyfromDE

traci said:


> yikes!  I have never posted anything that I have made before.  I can't sew a button, but Stephres has inspired me to make shoes for our trip!!  She is making my daughter a safari minnie outfit, and I thought it would be fun to have shoes to match.  So I made some shoes.  Then I thought okay this isn't so hard so I made another pair, then came Ariel and now my son has a Pirate set for our upcoming trip!  okay, I have to be honest...it was harder than I thought, and it made me appreciate what goes into making an outfit (and these are just shoes)!  You all do beautiful work and I think the Big Give is such a wonderful thing as well!  God Bless you all
> 
> btw, Hi Steph - tell sweet Megan I said hello too!!



I'm liking the high tops, and the Ariel is pretty great too. Oh heck! They all look great!


----------



## tadamom

SallyfromDE said:


> Zippers are my nightmare. I had them down pretty good, then I don't know what happened to me. I can't put one in to look decent for the life of me. So don't ever look close! Have you checked YouCanMakeThis? There is a tutorial.



I'll check there.  I went through Teresa's bookmarks but either the pages weren't there anymore or I couldn't get them to work.  My SIL's MIL is coming to town next week and told me the last time she was here that she would teach me how to do them but I don't want to wait that long on this particular dress.  Since it is sleeveless, Parker needs to get as much wear out of it as she can.


----------



## minnie2

spongemommie05 said:


> Okay so i am in shock as a be-lated wedding anniversary present my hubby got me the Cricut Design studio he saw me oogling over it  and thought it would be something i would want ...


How sweet of him!  what a good hubby!


tadamom said:


> Okay all of you ladies & Tom, could one of you do me a favor?
> 
> I would love it if someone could post a close-up picture (if you have one) of a Zipper they have put in.  I detest putting in Zippers and I never like how they look when I am finished.
> 
> Also, I am almost done making a new dress for Parker.  I am making a roundneck dress and need some help.  I am using the blue Alexander Henry Pears and Apples material but the roundneck and hem part will be pink -- what color Zipper would you use: pink or blue?


You can do like they do on Project run way half pink and half blue


----------



## ncmomof2

CastleCreations said:


>



That is so cool!  You all have inspired me to make my daughter a halloween outfit.  Now I get to go find fabric


----------



## charlinn

Ok...so first off I want to thank you all for letting me post and giving me so much inspiration.  I had not sewn in about 4 or 5 years...and previously only did Curtains (which technically, I used fusible hem tape...haha), valances, and 2 costumes for my little ones.  

I have been home quite a bit lately (last month), due to Shingles and a very weak back...I can hardly walk at this point...ugh.  Somehow I push through the pain when I am sewing.  Along with all of this or because...I have aquired some mild depression  yippee!  So this board, planning our trip, and creating fun clothes for my DD (4), has really been a blessing...and keeping me somewhat sane (if that is possible).  So...Thanks for being so king and welcoming!!  

I really have to clean my house and get some work done this week...so I am putting myself on restriction until Saturday...no more sewing for me until then    

Here are the two I worked on yesterday...

The Pettiskirt is my first one and I found a video tutorial (somewhat) on Martha Stewarts site...it was very helpful.  Although, I didn't go out and buy all the suggested material...I just used what I had. I still need to add the ribbon to the elastic waist...but I don't think it's that bad for my first try...although it was very time consuming.  And...for those of you that haven't made one yet and want to try...DON'T USE NYLON THREAD!!  I started out with it and was ready to throw my machine (10 years old) out the window!!!  LOL!!  I have posted this outfit before...but here it is with the Pettiskirt.














And I thought I'd try one of the patchwork skirts...I am not that happy with it, I think I will shorten it by one row...I may also add some ruffling to the bottom...I don't know...I am not happy with it at this point.






Again...Thank you all...you are all such an inspiration and I am having so much fun...Oh...and all my family and friends that think I am so totally obsessed with this trip and Disney (in general)...I can tell them that I am not alone!!  There are more like me out there!!! LOL!!  Thanks for that!! Char


----------



## ncmomof2

LisaZoe said:


> The stabilizer I use (Totally Stable) does leave small pieces when it's torn away. Those eventually soften and/or wash away with laundering. Until then, I use a fusible knit interfacing that I buy at JoAnn's. I prefer the brand Fusi-Knit but our local JA doesn't have it in white any more. I just cute it about 1/2-1" bigger than the stitching of the applique so all stitching is covered then fuse in place. It does come loose after washing and especially if the garment if put in the dryer but it can be re-fused easily. I typically keep Zoe's in place for 8-10 washings then just take it off because it's often a PITA to try to flatten enough to re-fuse.   She's never complained of "itchies" once we remove it.





Stephres said:


> Per my mother's advice (and later Lisa's) I bought fusible interfacing that you iron on the inside after you done with the appliqué. The kind I got is called Pellon Easy-Knit Fusible Interfacing. It's soft and silky on one side and stiffer on the glue side. Lisa is right, it does come off after a few washings but usually by then everything has softened up so I don't bother to reiron it on. HTH!



Thanks for the help with the itchies!  I will go out today and try to find some of the interfacing.


----------



## sahm1000

So I lost my HUGE multiquote list!   

I'm going to try and remember who I was going to quote but I know I'm going to forget somebody so please forgive me!

I love all of the Halloween outfits!  The family that went as Peter Pan characters and Tiger Lily were really cute!

Love the new Halloween outfits, it's my second favorite holiday!

Poor Rocky, glad he is feeling better.  These little furbabies need so much love and attention!

Teresa, you had asked about my Oscar.  He is doing better.  He had another seizure on 7/25 but he has spaced them to about 2 months which was what the doctor was  hoping for.  Any closer than that would mean meds.  Thankfully his seizures don't last very long, a minute or less so that means he's not raising his temperature too much either.  Unfortunately, he wets (thank god he doesn's do #2)himself during the seizure which means it is kind of messy (especially since he is so big) but I can deal with that.  So all in all, he is doing well.  Thanks so much for asking!

OUCH     To the zipper accident!  WOW!  I bet that hurt.  My DH keeps getting parts of Lilly caught in the car seat when he puts her in it.  He got her hand caught and her leg on different occasions.  Of course me yelling at him when he does it probably doesn't help the situation but truly, when you are forcing something that hard (he keeps getting her with the buckle and buckles her skin) wouldn't you think to stop and look and see why it is so difficult?????????  I know he feels terrible when he does it, but I just want to knock his head off for hurting my baby!!


----------



## karamat

t-beri said:


> *TERESAJOYCE* Thank you.  I know there is a pictue where my shoulder is bright blue...it was to say the least an interesting start.  The funniest (to me at least) part of the whole thing was that w/ staying up late in the ER and being woken up 3 hours later to find my sister (we didn't get to go back to bed b/c I had to be in Tampa at 8am for our hair apt.) and then all of the pain meds etc... We got back to the most darling little B&B and Brandon unbuttoned all 300 (ish ) buttons down the back of my dress and was truly exasperated b/c there was a zipper underneath (he saw no need for the buttons then)  and I laid down on the bed and PASSED OUT!!!    I feel bad about it all these years later.
> ...t.



WOW - with all that no wonder you passed out at the end of the day!  The one part of my wedding I'll never forget is almost leaving my future-MIL behind.  We got married in Vegas and the limo came to the hotel to pick up me, my mom, my sister, my cousin and my future MIL (everyone else went to the chapel on their own.)  Well, the limo got there and my future-MIL was nowhere to be found.  And then the limo drive tells us that if we don't leave on time, we won't get to the chapel on time and if we aren't there on time we will lose our slot & have to wait until they can "work us in".  Which would mean 35 people standing outside in 114 degree heat (why oh why did we decide on Vegas in late June??).  So the limo driver said he would go inside the casino to look for my MIL and wanted to know what she looked like.  Well, I had never met her before (she and DH were not close) so all I could tell him was that she was a short, heavy-set woman who used to be a truck driver... and believe it or not, he found her, we left on time and got to the wedding on time.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

karamat said:


> WOW - with all that no wonder you passed out at the end of the day! The one part of my wedding I'll never forget is almost leaving my future-MIL behind. We got married in Vegas and the limo came to the hotel to pick up me, my mom, my sister, my cousin and my future MIL (everyone else went to the chapel on their own.) Well, the limo got there and my future-MIL was nowhere to be found. And then the limo drive tells us that if we don't leave on time, we won't get to the chapel on time and if we aren't there on time we will lose our slot & have to wait until they can "work us in". Which would mean 35 people standing outside in 114 degree heat (why oh why did we decide on Vegas in late June??). So the limo driver said he would go inside the casino to look for my MIL and wanted to know what she looked like. Well, I had never met her before (she and DH were not close) so all I could tell him was that she was a short, heavy-set woman who used to be a truck driver... and believe it or not, he found her, we left on time and got to the wedding on time.


That is so funny. I can't beleive he was able to find her with that description. That's how it was with my MIL. I had never met her. I didn't know who she was when she showed up to the rehearsal.


----------



## LisaZoe

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> You aren't 46 really are you?



Well, not for about 10 weeks but I'm almost there.  



Stephres said:


> I had a very T-like accident yesterday. I was sitting at the computer (as usual) talking to Megan with my arm around her. She decides to leave and puts full force on my elbow, bending it backward! It hurt so bad. At night every time I moved it hurt and woke me up. So nurses, should I try not to move it, keep moving it around so it doesn't stiffen up, put ice or heat on it or what? I did take some advil. It only hurts when I move it.
> 
> I swear that child is trying to kill me. You know she broke my nose? When she was little she did that thing where she would arch her back and slam her head into my face. I had bruises on my face all the time and I noticed that my nose was distinctly crooked where it had been perfectly straight before.
> 
> Good thing she is cute, right?



Ouch! That sounds so much like what Zoe does. I know she isn't intentionally trying to hurt me... although she has mentioned a few times that she gets all my stuff when I'm dead.  So far the injuries are mostly bruises and smashed toes (canvas shoes are NO protection from soccer cleats).



t-beri said:


> *LISA* btw, HOW could you go camping and NOT take marshmallows???  It just seems so pointless.



My only defense is we rarely have marshmallows in the house and it's been 10 years or so since I last went camping. We made a list of "must haves" for the next trip. Zoe wants marshmallows, hot dogs and hot chocolate and I want a foam pad for the bed and a small coffee maker (I have a Mr Coffee Jr. that I think still works).



jham said:


> Oh, I don't clean, cook OR eat the fish!  My BIL does all that, I don't like fish, but I must say, that fresh trout cooking on the camp stove actually smelled really good, and not fishy at all.  I'm with you on the stick and a hot dog.  And my sister made me the yummiest smore...she poked chocolate chips into the marshmallow before she roasted it.



Zoe wanted to get a fishing pole for the next trip. I asked if she planned to bait the hook, clean the fish and cook it because I don't do any of those. I'm OK with some fish, like salmon sushi, but mostly don't care for it.

Your sister's smore sounds perfect! I may need to add chocolate chips to the shopping list for the next trip.


----------



## longaberger_lara

traci said:


> yikes!  I have never posted anything that I have made before.  I can't sew a button, but Stephres has inspired me to make shoes for our trip!!  She is making my daughter a safari minnie outfit, and I thought it would be fun to have shoes to match.  So I made some shoes.  Then I thought okay this isn't so hard so I made another pair, then came Ariel and now my son has a Pirate set for our upcoming trip!  okay, I have to be honest...it was harder than I thought, and it made me appreciate what goes into making an outfit (and these are just shoes)!  You all do beautiful work and I think the Big Give is such a wonderful thing as well!  God Bless you all
> 
> btw, Hi Steph - tell sweet Megan I said hello too!!



Those shoes are fantastic  !  I don't know which ones are my favorite though!



CastleCreations said:


> I posted a picture of Ireland's dress, the Witch Minnie one, well here is the panel for Alexis's matching dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eyes on the bat and on the tree aren't done, but you get the general idea.



Great job!  I love it!


----------



## longaberger_lara

Just thought I'd share a picture of Nate and his birthday cake.  We had his party on Sunday afternoon.  It looks like I CASEd Sawyer's birthday party, but Nate had picked it out before I found this board!  Great little boy minds think alike I guess!


----------



## spongemommie05

charlinn said:


> Ok...so first off I want to thank you all for letting me post and giving me so much inspiration.  I had not sewn in about 4 or 5 years...and previously only did Curtains (which technically, I used fusible hem tape...haha), valances, and 2 costumes for my little ones.
> 
> I have been home quite a bit lately (last month), due to Shingles and a very weak back...I can hardly walk at this point...ugh.  Somehow I push through the pain when I am sewing.  Along with all of this or because...I have aquired some mild depression  yippee!  So this board, planning our trip, and creating fun clothes for my DD (4), has really been a blessing...and keeping me somewhat sane (if that is possible).  So...Thanks for being so king and welcoming!!
> 
> I really have to clean my house and get some work done this week...so I am putting myself on restriction until Saturday...no more sewing for me until then
> 
> Here are the two I worked on yesterday...
> 
> The Pettiskirt is my first one and I found a video tutorial (somewhat) on Martha Stewarts site...it was very helpful.  Although, I didn't go out and buy all the suggested material...I just used what I had. I still need to add the ribbon to the elastic waist...but I don't think it's that bad for my first try...although it was very time consuming.  And...for those of you that haven't made one yet and want to try...DON'T USE NYLON THREAD!!  I started out with it and was ready to throw my machine (10 years old) out the window!!!  LOL!!  I have posted this outfit before...but here it is with the Pettiskirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought I'd try one of the patchwork skirts...I am not that happy with it, I think I will shorten it by one row...I may also add some ruffling to the bottom...I don't know...I am not happy with it at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again...Thank you all...you are all such an inspiration and I am having so much fun...Oh...and all my family and friends that think I am so totally obsessed with this trip and Disney (in general)...I can tell them that I am not alone!!  There are more like me out there!!! LOL!!  Thanks for that!! Char


I think for your first pettiskirt that is great  My 1st one was a pain and i ended up leaving it the way it was (But then again it looking tattered it was perfect for Jayedyn's pirate outfit) i have not done a patchwork skirt yet, i am askeered (even though i have done way harder ) but i think yours looks good.. Maybe adding a ruffle at the bottom may look good to you ... sometimes that is all you need  



longaberger_lara said:


> Just thought I'd share a picture of Nate and his birthday cake.  We had his party on Sunday afternoon.  It looks like I CASEd Sawyer's birthday party, but Nate had picked it out before I found this board!  Great little boy minds think alike I guess!


wow what a fun cake and did you make his shirt?


----------



## t-beri

karamat said:


> WOW - with all that no wonder you passed out at the end of the day!  The one part of my wedding I'll never forget is almost leaving my future-MIL behind.  We got married in Vegas and the limo came to the hotel to pick up me, my mom, my sister, my cousin and my future MIL (everyone else went to the chapel on their own.)  Well, the limo got there and my future-MIL was nowhere to be found.  And then the limo drive tells us that if we don't leave on time, we won't get to the chapel on time and if we aren't there on time we will lose our slot & have to wait until they can "work us in".  Which would mean 35 people standing outside in 114 degree heat (why oh why did we decide on Vegas in late June??).  So the limo driver said he would go inside the casino to look for my MIL and wanted to know what she looked like.  Well, I had never met her before (she and DH were not close) so all I could tell him was that she was a short, heavy-set woman who used to be a truck driver... and believe it or not, he found her, we left on time and got to the wedding on time.



That is too funny!!!!  I can't believe that!  

CHARLINN    I'm so sorry you are going through so much and glad that we helped you refocus your energy!  Your DD's outfits are too cute!


Isn't it funny how everyone thinks something different is difficult.  I LOVED making Lily's patchwork skirt!!  I felt like it was something I didn't need help w/  and last year there was a lot that I did NEED help w/.  It was tedious, yes.  But I can sew a square!!!   The math was easy ( I just use whatever formual JHAM's posted for the last newbie who asked!!...JK) and the cutting was easy and then it's just sewing a bunch of straight lines.  I even added ruffles between each layer. 

Now those spiral skirts... I want no part of that!!! They are cute, but I'll stick to my straight lines thank you! 

...t.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hi all!

Loving all the Halloween pics!

I've been crazy busy getting ready for our trip-so NOT ready to fly out Thursday morning.  Lots to do at work too.  I'll be out of the office until Sept 2nd.  I'm hoping to get work done today and take tomorrow off too.

I've been taking the antibiotic since last Thursday and my ear still hurts.  The antibiotic is making me feel lousy and the alergery med he prescribe is making me feel all loopy and sleepy.  I've been practically falling asleep at my computer at work today.  I know I'll be fine once we land in Orlando but I'm ususally so much more pulled togethered than I am this time.  

Have a great couple of weeks everyone.  I'll tell Mickey you all said "HI!".


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> I swear that child is trying to kill me. You know she broke my nose? When she was little she did that thing where she would arch her back and slam her head into my face. I had bruises on my face all the time and I noticed that my nose was distinctly crooked where it had been perfectly straight before.
> 
> Good thing she is cute, right?


OUCH! Poor Steph! It's those youngest kids, they are out to get us!!! The other day at Walmart, I was bending down looking at something on the bottom shelf, and all of a sudden "WHAM!!!" Lydia ran the cart right into my back! I could barely breathe for quite sometime! I ever so gently threw he into the back of the cart where she cried about how mean I was being to her for quite awhile.  




spongemommie05 said:


> Okay so i am in shock as a be-lated wedding anniversary present my hubby got me the Cricut Design studio he saw me oogling over it  and thought it would be something i would want ...


YEAH!!! 


t-beri said:


> *TERESAJOYCE* Thank you.
> That was a long story, but thinking of my wedding and ALL of the things that went wrong made me think about all of the very LOVELY things about that day too.  A lot of people say they wish they had saved the money or that they don't really remember the wedding or they were so nervous that's all they remember. B and I both agree to this day that it was THE BEST DAY EVER!!!  We had a great time (despite his entire family NOT being on the guest list when they got to the reception!! and the best man's shirt being the wrong color )
> ...t.


Aww, you made me all teary eyed!!! I love weddings!  



tadamom said:


> I'll check there.  I went through Teresa's bookmarks but either the pages weren't there anymore or I couldn't get them to work.  My SIL's MIL is coming to town next week and told me the last time she was here that she would teach me how to do them but I don't want to wait that long on this particular dress.  Since it is sleeveless, Parker needs to get as much wear out of it as she can.



I just checked, and there are only 2 bookmarks in the Zipper folder that aren't working. There are about 5 other ones though that work. I'm about to run out right now, so I'll have to fix the bad links later. 



charlinn said:


> Ok...so first off I want to thank you all for letting me post and giving me so much inspiration.  I had not sewn in about 4 or 5 years...and previously only did Curtains (which technically, I used fusible hem tape...haha), valances, and 2 costumes for my little ones.
> 
> I have been home quite a bit lately (last month), due to Shingles and a very weak back...I can hardly walk at this point...ugh.  Somehow I push through the pain when I am sewing.  Along with all of this or because...I have aquired some mild depression  yippee!  So this board, planning our trip, and creating fun clothes for my DD (4), has really been a blessing...and keeping me somewhat sane (if that is possible).  So...Thanks for being so king and welcoming!!
> 
> I really have to clean my house and get some work done this week...so I am putting myself on restriction until Saturday...no more sewing for me until then
> 
> Here are the two I worked on yesterday...
> 
> The Pettiskirt is my first one and I found a video tutorial (somewhat) on Martha Stewarts site...it was very helpful.  Although, I didn't go out and buy all the suggested material...I just used what I had. I still need to add the ribbon to the elastic waist...but I don't think it's that bad for my first try...although it was very time consuming.  And...for those of you that haven't made one yet and want to try...DON'T USE NYLON THREAD!!  I started out with it and was ready to throw my machine (10 years old) out the window!!!  LOL!!  I have posted this outfit before...but here it is with the Pettiskirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


The pettiskirt is really pretty! I love your patchwork too! I'm glad you found us !  


sahm1000 said:


> Teresa, you had asked about my Oscar.  He is doing better.  He had another seizure on 7/25 but he has spaced them to about 2 months which was what the doctor was  hoping for.  Any closer than that would mean meds.  Thankfully his seizures don't last very long, a minute or less so that means he's not raising his temperature too much either.  Unfortunately, he wets (thank god he doesn's do #2)himself during the seizure which means it is kind of messy (especially since he is so big) but I can deal with that.  So all in all, he is doing well.  Thanks so much for asking!
> 
> I know he feels terrible when he does it, but I just want to knock his head off for hurting my baby!!


I hope Oscar continues to do ok. The seizures must be awfully scare though.  

OOOH! Poor Lily! I would be upset too!!! 

When we were at Disney when Lydia was 4 months old, I buckled her stroller, and then all of a sudden she just started screaming like I'd never heard her scream before. I had buckled her little leg into the buckle!!! Oh, I felt SOOOOO horrible! I started crying myself! 



karamat said:


> WOW - with all that no wonder you passed out at the end of the day!  The one part of my wedding I'll never forget is almost leaving my future-MIL behind.  We got married in Vegas and the limo came to the hotel to pick up me, my mom, my sister, my cousin and my future MIL (everyone else went to the chapel on their own.)  Well, the limo got there and my future-MIL was nowhere to be found.  And then the limo drive tells us that if we don't leave on time, we won't get to the chapel on time and if we aren't there on time we will lose our slot & have to wait until they can "work us in".  Which would mean 35 people standing outside in 114 degree heat (why oh why did we decide on Vegas in late June??).  So the limo driver said he would go inside the casino to look for my MIL and wanted to know what she looked like.  Well, I had never met her before (she and DH were not close) so all I could tell him was that she was a short, heavy-set woman who used to be a truck driver... and believe it or not, he found her, we left on time and got to the wedding on time.


That is really pretty funny! I'm glad he was able to find her! 


lovesdumbo said:


> Have a great couple of weeks everyone.  I'll tell Mickey you all said "HI!".


Have fun!!!


----------



## charlinn

teresajoy said:


> The pettiskirt is really pretty! I love your patchwork too! I'm glad you found us !



Thanks so much!! 



t-beri said:


> CHARLINN    I'm so sorry you are going through so much and glad that we helped you refocus your energy!  Your DD's outfits are too cute!
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how everyone thinks something different is difficult.  I LOVED making Lily's patchwork skirt!!  I felt like it was something I didn't need help w/  and last year there was a lot that I did NEED help w/.  It was tedious, yes.  But I can sew a square!!!   The math was easy ( I just use whatever formual JHAM's posted for the last newbie who asked!!...JK) and the cutting was easy and then it's just sewing a bunch of straight lines.  I even added ruffles between each layer.
> 
> Now those spiral skirts... I want no part of that!!! They are cute, but I'll stick to my straight lines thank you!
> 
> ...t.



Thanks...yeah...you are right the patchwork one is time consuming, but straight forward.  I have material for a spiral skirt that I want to do, but the Pooh one I tried was so time consuming and didn't come out right...the reason I added the pleats on the end  



spongemommie05 said:


> I think for your first pettiskirt that is great  My 1st one was a pain and i ended up leaving it the way it was (But then again it looking tattered it was perfect for Jayedyn's pirate outfit) i have not done a patchwork skirt yet, i am askeered (even though i have done way harder ) but i think yours looks good.. Maybe adding a ruffle at the bottom may look good to you ... sometimes that is all you need
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah..mine has some imperfections...but it will be under a skirt when we're out...and at home, well...it's just for her to play dress-up with, so no biggie.  I have so many shirts I need to make to go with Skirts I've made...I want to try the "applique", but am so intimidated...I just need to get the stuff needed and go for it on a practice piece of scrap...maybe this weekend.   I really need to catch up on work and house work!


----------



## charlinn

ok...so what am i doing wrong with my "signature"...my images are being cut off.  Do I need to re-size them and if so, can anyone tell me the best way to do so?  I use Photobucket, should I resize them in "paint" first??  I can't figure it out...

I also want to add a ticker to count down our DL trip in Dec., but when I tried to do that a couple weeks ago...it didn't show either  

Any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Sorry I haven't been on here much lately!  



DznyDreamz said:


> Just for kicks, I'll post my coincidental how I met my DH before I knew him story.


That is such a cute story!



AQW said:


> My DH likes to come over when I'm sewing, ask me about my garment, then walk away saying "Make it work..."
> 
> This one's a little more obscure - whenever we're looking for one of our kids, we always say "Where's Andre?"


 Too funny!!!  I am reading the "Where's Andre" in "Andre's impersonating Tim" voice.



keywestbride said:


>


That is so cute and just perfect!!! So sweet of you to make it, too.



twob4him said:


>


That is adorable!! Great job, Michelle!!



mrsmiller said:


> [SIZE="3][COLOR="Red"]HAPPY ANNIVERSARY HEATHER AND TERESA [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> Heather you made me laugh so much, I see that you "love" beagles as much as I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to start sewing for 4 very special princesses and after that I might have to retire for a while as I might have surgery...


Thanks for the anniversary wish, Linnette!
Yes, I am not a big beagle fan.  I'm sure there are some lovely ones out there, but my brother's is just mean and obnoxious!
That outfit is adorable!  I love that it's reversible!
The surgery sounds kind of scary.  I'll continue to pray for you. Let us know if you decide to schedule it.



charlinn said:


>


Pettis are always a great idea, but it looks beautiful without it, and so does your DD!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Finally does anyone else make things from ideas without patterns?


I wouldn't say I make things without a pattern.  But, I will draft my own patterns sometimes.  Generally if you start cutting without some kind of pattern, it will turn out crooked and crazy looking.  There are a few pros on here that can do it, though!




hlrababy said:


> I have skimmed through this thread looking and I have to say...YOU ARE ALL SO TALENTED!!! I wish I could even do this half as good as y'all do!


Thank you!!  to our group!



mrsmiller said:


> I could mail you the pattern I made for the outfit I made it to fit a size 6/7 but could be adjusted, It did give me a hard time at the beginning trying to get the bottom to match (did lining) after `100 try's I am happy with the outfit...
> 
> 
> I AM MORE THAN HAPPY TO SHARE WITH YOU THE PATTERN I MADE!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette


Yes, it's official!! You are the sweetest person, ever!!



teresajoy said:


> Lydia insisted on wearing those shoes! I tried to get her to go barefoot! Lydia had just given Tessa those cheetah shoes. Lydia outgrew them. It was kind of funny, we were in my Mom's closet, measureing the girls on my Mom's scale (Mom has a nice walk in closet and a doctor's scale in there). Mom had something made out of cheetah fabric, which Lydia loves. The girls were trying to figure out if they could try it on, and Tessa said, "I'm sorry Lydia, only people who have cheetah shoes can try that on."  Little stinker doodle!


Oh, that girl of mine!! She is so funny!



disneymommieof2 said:


> GUESS WHAT!!!!!
> miss sophia is using the potty at least 1/2 of the time now!!!!! Even going #2!! We are giving her stickers as rewards and she is loving it!!! the only down side is I feel like I have been practically living in the bathroom because it feels like she is going every 2 minutes ugh!! I have to remind myself this to shall pass! And "I'm gonna miss this"- to quote one of those songs that get me
> 
> I love everyones halloween pictures! I'll share mine later today I must go to bed


Yay!! That's great! Sawyer peed in the potty for the first time last week.  I told him he wasn't going to get into the bathtub until he peed on the potty, so he did!!  He hasn't done it again since, though.  



keywestbride said:


> I  all of the Halloween costumes and outfits!  This year, DS wants to be Jack from Jack's Big Music Show.  I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to do the head.  Last year he was NOT cooperative when it came to face painting, and he's not a big fan of things on his head in general, so that makes it a bit more tricky.  I'd hate to put tons of effort into something and then have him refuse to wear it, kwim?
> 
> My current plan is to build it off of a baseball cap- kind of like a Goofy hat with the ears and teeth that stick off.  I'm not sure how I could get the rounded pointy-iness thing to work though- any ideas?  Maybe some heavy duty interfacing?  I'm afraid if I put anything too heavy on the front, it will tip forward and not stay on his head.
> 
> I'm also going to attempt to make a stuffed Mel (the green and purple dog) for him to carry.  I have no idea how I'm going to do that either!  Am I better of sewing the different fabrics together first, then cutting, or making a muslin dog first, then attaching the fabric stripe by stripe afterwards?


I'm at a loss as to how to help you with this costume.  But, it sounds like it'll be really cute!  The heavy duty interfacing should help the ears stand up, I would think.  I would sew the different fabrics together first and then cut the pattern pieces out for the dog. 



sohappy said:


> Another fave pic from the patch- ignore me trying to hide another kid with my bad, bad clone job


This must be a FANTASTIC clone job because I can't see where you erased the other kid at all!!




dkshan96 said:


> Ok, I will first start off I wish I was half as talented as you ladies!!  You have inspired me to try to sew something    I am needing your help.  I about a basic white tshirt and black material to sew a mickey head on it.  Doing the stitching on the outside I know you are all going to laugh because i have no idea what I am talking about   the close together stiching and a bit wider.  Is there a trick to keeping the material from moving around while sewing it besides pinning it?  Also how do you keep a straight line and keep it so smooth.  I found myself having to keep moving it.  From far away its ok looking, but up close it is a bit humorous.  I don't even want to post a pic of it if that tells you anything.  Any suggestions would be great!!
> 
> Thanks
> Kelli


You need to take a gander at my applique tutorial!!  You can look at it online, in Teresa's blog.  Or, you can also download it from there in pdf format.  Here's a link:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html


----------



## t-beri

Yeah, Heather, we already told her. Keep up, man!

...t.


----------



## TravelinGal

charlinn said:


> ok...so what am i doing wrong with my "signature"...my images are being cut off.  Do I need to re-size them and if so, can anyone tell me the best way to do so?  I use Photobucket, should I resize them in "paint" first??  I can't figure it out...
> 
> I also want to add a ticker to count down our DL trip in Dec., but when I tried to do that a couple weeks ago...it didn't show either
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!!



because some people had insanely long signature lines (to the extreme of filling a whole page!  Seriously!) they had to put some limitations on the size.  After a couple of various rules, the current one is an automatic default that your signature space cannot exceed 250 pixels in height.  There are other rules too.  This post would help you quite a bit I think.

As far as resizing goes, have the photo open and select resize.  Make sure your proportions are constrained so your picture doesn't get 'smushed' (*technical term...  )  If you have nothing else in your siggy, your picture can be 250 pixels tall.  If you have text you will need to make the picture even smaller or the bottom will be cut off.  To give you a bit of an idea on size, the Big Give image in the post directly above this one is 200x200 pixels.

If you can't get it worked out, I would be happy to help you resize an image or two.  Just drop me a PM with the image(s) and I'll get them done for you.  I don't know how to resize in 'paint', so I'm of no help there.  I use Photoshop Elements.


----------



## Disneysnel

I have been lurking here for months and just had to say that y'all are amazing! The outfits you come up with are just too cute! 

My children are grown and I don't have any grandkids yet but I do have to admit I steal some of your pics for the little child figures I sculpt from clay. Hope you don't mind.

You guys are GREAT inspiration!  
Thank you!

Kelley


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

LisaZoe said:


> Well, not for about 10 weeks but I'm almost there.



Seriously...You do NOT look 46...you don't look 36!  I'd like to look like you at 31!!!!  Speaking of which, I will be coloring my hair tonight so that I will actually look 31 for my Disney trip.  The grey is pretty bad right now  



Disneysnel said:


> I have been lurking here for months and just had to say that y'all are amazing! The outfits you come up with are just too cute!
> 
> My children are grown and I don't have any grandkids yet but I do have to admit I steal some of your pics for the little child figures I sculpt from clay. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> You guys are GREAT inspiration!
> Thank you!
> 
> Kelley


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Disneysnel said:


> I have been lurking here for months and just had to say that y'all are amazing! The outfits you come up with are just too cute!
> 
> My children are grown and I don't have any grandkids yet but I do have to admit I steal some of your pics for the little child figures I sculpt from clay. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> You guys are GREAT inspiration!
> Thank you!
> 
> Kelley


Welcome to the group and now we need pictures!!!


----------



## t-beri

Just got the baby shower invitation for Danica ( the micro preemie) and I am looking for gift Ideas. I'd like to make her some unique baby things. I am going to do some cool decoupage wooden blocks and Angie has asked me to make her a "hooter hider"-esque nursing  cover up.  was thinking of also making some burp clothes w/ matching fabric.  BUT what about baby.  I have baby bootie patterns. BUT I don't have many other infant patterns.  Any suggestions?

...t.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

t-beri said:


> Just got the baby shower invitation for Danica ( the micro preemie) and I am looking for gift Ideas. I'd like to make her some unique baby things. I am going to do some cool decoupage wooden blocks and Angie has asked me to make her a "hooter hider"-esque nursing cover up. was thinking of also making some burp clothes w/ matching fabric. BUT what about baby. I have baby bootie patterns. BUT I don't have many other infant patterns. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...t.


Teresa has a bunch of baby patterns in her bookmarks. My favorite is the swaddler blankets.


----------



## sheridee32

walmart has premie onsies that had embridery on them for about 3.50 I cut the bottom off and made t-shirt dresses and put elastic in the bottoms and made panties to match can send you a picture if you want I cant remember if it was a girl or not, they also had some for boys that you could make a pair of shorts for


----------



## tadamom

sheridee32 said:


> walmart has premie onsies that had embridery on them for about 3.50 I cut the bottom off and made t-shirt dresses and put elastic in the bottoms and made panties to match can send you a picture if you want I cant remember if it was a girl or not, they also had some for boys that you could make a pair of shorts for



That is an awesome idea!  And I never would have thought to put some elastic in the cut off part for some bloomers -- that is genius!  If you have a pic I would love to see it.


----------



## charlinn

Thank you so much..I will give it a try in paint...if no luck..I'll definately PM ya


----------



## LisaZoe

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Seriously...You do NOT look 46...you don't look 36!  I'd like to look like you at 31!!!!  Speaking of which, I will be coloring my hair tonight so that I will actually look 31 for my Disney trip.  The grey is pretty bad right now



Thank you!  I feel like I definitely look my age most days. I don't yet have a lot of gray but it's there although it doesn't show a lot because of my natural hair color.


----------



## jham

lovesdumbo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Loving all the Halloween pics!
> 
> I've been crazy busy getting ready for our trip-so NOT ready to fly out Thursday morning.  Lots to do at work too.  I'll be out of the office until Sept 2nd.  I'm hoping to get work done today and take tomorrow off too.
> 
> I've been taking the antibiotic since last Thursday and my ear still hurts.  The antibiotic is making me feel lousy and the alergery med he prescribe is making me feel all loopy and sleepy.  I've been practically falling asleep at my computer at work today.  I know I'll be fine once we land in Orlando but I'm ususally so much more pulled togethered than I am this time.
> 
> Have a great couple of weeks everyone.  I'll tell Mickey you all said "HI!".



Woo Hoo!  Have a great trip!      I hope you feel better!  



Disneysnel said:


> I have been lurking here for months and just had to say that y'all are amazing! The outfits you come up with are just too cute!
> 
> My children are grown and I don't have any grandkids yet but I do have to admit I steal some of your pics for the little child figures I sculpt from clay. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> You guys are GREAT inspiration!
> Thank you!
> 
> Kelley



Um...ditto on the "we need pictures"!  And your DS is handsome, post often so we can see his picture!


----------



## mrsmiller

since yesterday I kept getting "need to log in" even though at the top page  it said welcome,mrs miller so I was unable to post   Anybody  else had the same problem?


MINNIEVANMOM : 

i am glad you like the dress, it was not difficult to do (less than 1hr) I did cut it free hand in the fabric (for my niece) but I will try to do another and take more pictures for a better tutorial, the casing for the elastic was easy , just make sure that you  sew the casing big enough for the elastic to fit thru




I put the elastic , before closing the  final side seam of the dress
I will work on this today or tomorrow morning , you can pm me or email me at linnettevl@yahoo.com

I have this cotton fabric that might work for you (let me know what color)




about 3 yds of each, if you want I can send you the fabric for your costume, is cotton but it works fine as is lined,  I also have the fringe that I could send you too...(somewhere in my pile of mess!!) 

I hate to do zippers this is how mine usually look
(I know, I know !!!  bad, bad  )








(Sorry but did not have a yellow zipper so had to use a white one)





If I could only glue them to the outfits 

linnette


----------



## spongemommie05

Okay so i tried something a lil different for dinner and my kids hated it  but they kept on eating  (Bless there hearts) i tried a healthy recipe with chicken, tomatoes, cucumbers, olives & Bacon crumbled .. they picked off all the vegtables and ate the rest  which i also tried and know now, why they did not like it  Cream cheese mixed with mayonaisse is not that great without all the toppings  
so i am off to mcdonalds to feel there tummies with fatening food instead ....


----------



## longaberger_lara

spongemommie05 said:


> wow what a fun cake and did you make his shirt?



Thanks!  I had the hardest time deciding how to do his cake, but I found several on cake central that I liked, and just combined ideas.  Yes, I did make his shirt and one to match for his boy AG bitty baby that he got for his birthday.  Yes, my son plays with dolls!  He plays with his big sisters, so I had to find a boy baby doll for him!



sheridee32 said:


> walmart has premie onsies that had embridery on them for about 3.50 I cut the bottom off and made t-shirt dresses and put elastic in the bottoms and made panties to match can send you a picture if you want I cant remember if it was a girl or not, they also had some for boys that you could make a pair of shorts for



You could even just attach a little skirt to the onesie as is.  I did it several times for my girls when they were babies.


----------



## MoeFam

I am not sure what is legal- but can I ask if anyone has ever worked with a particular seller on Etsy?

We are preparing for an April 2009 trip- but I am also due with baby #3 in November, so I am trying to get a jump start on Disney customs. 

Now to narrow down what I want to do- and what characters to pick!!!

Not to mention getting on the horn with Laila's holiday and fall customs.   

Also wondering if anyone has ever made a Disney inspired sling to use for a baby at the parks?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MoeFam said:


> I am not sure what is legal- but can I ask if anyone has ever worked with a particular seller on Etsy?
> 
> We are preparing for an April 2009 trip- but I am also due with baby #3 in November, so I am trying to get a jump start on Disney customs.
> 
> Now to narrow down what I want to do- and what characters to pick!!!
> 
> Not to mention getting on the horn with Laila's holiday and fall customs.
> 
> Also wondering if anyone has ever made a Disney inspired sling to use for a baby at the parks?


Who is the seller on Etsy? Congratulations on the new baby. November is a good month to have a baby. I know I was born in November.   I think someone on here has made a sling and I am sure that it can be made using Disney fabric.


----------



## jham

Okay, so my kids are narrowing down their Halloween costumes.  Luke wants to be Indiana Jones  I hate the little cheap all-one-piece kids' costume I've seen, so I found him this hat and jacket: (hopefully, assuming the backorder is filled in a timely manner  )






I'm not too worried about the pants (yet) but I have been searching all over for a shirt like this:






So PLEASE keep your eye out for a boys' shirt like this or a pattern that is really similar to this shirt.  I am not talented enough to transform Carla's bowling shirt into this so don't even go there   Let me know if anyone has any ideas.  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## kjbrown

kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the Pics from Zofia's party yesterday!! Get ready for too many Zoe's!
> Before all her friends came:



Too funny!  I had the idea to do a Hello Kitty for a neighbor.  googled for images and found the same one you used (I think, it looks EXACTLY the same) and printed it off to do a shirt.  I did a t-shirt with a matching twirl skirt.  I wound up doing the bow on Hello Kitty's head in the SAME fabric!

-off to go take some pics so you can see how similar our outfits turned out!


----------



## sheridee32

tadamom said:


> That is an awesome idea!  And I never would have thought to put some elastic in the cut off part for some bloomers -- that is genius!  If you have a pic I would love to see it.








here is the outfit sorry the picture is so big


----------



## Tinka_Belle

sheridee32 said:


> here is the outfit sorry the picture is so big


That is so cute. I might have to CASE this for my cousin's little girl. If that's ok.


----------



## sheridee32

I posted the dress a few days ago but dgd decided to model it.


----------



## mom2princessizzy

sheridee32 said:


> here is the outfit sorry the picture is so big



Oh my goodness! That is absolutely adorable!


----------



## sheridee32

This isnt a disney but I think it came out cute, it has a pair of lt blue leggins
I love this patteren


----------



## mom2princessizzy

I would like to do an applique and so I was wondering if you can get the applique foot for most sewing machines or do you need a machine that does embroidery? Mine is a pretty simple machine.. it is a Singer model 1748. 

Thanks in advance. You ladies are all very talented! I found this thread a little over a week ago and have been lurking nonstop trying to learn as much as I can! Thank you for all of the inspiration!


----------



## sheridee32

Tinka_Belle said:


> That is so cute. I might have to CASE this for my cousin's little girl. If that's ok.



I never mind if someone cases because you all give me lots of ides, the little onsies were like 2.97 or 3.50, I figured I couldnt embroidery them for that price, I am getting ready for a big show, I have used these for baby gifts too.
Some of the little boy ones were cute enough to use for girls if you add a ruffle on the sleeve


----------



## sheridee32

mom2princessizzy said:


> I would like to do an applique and so I was wondering if you can get the applique foot for most sewing machines or do you need a machine that does embroidery? Mine is a pretty simple machine.. it is a Singer model 1748.
> 
> Thanks in advance. You ladies are all very talented! I found this thread a little over a week ago and have been lurking nonstop trying to learn as much as I can! Thank you for all of the inspiration!



You can applique with a regular machine lisazoe has great instrutions and she is one of the best appliquers I have ever seen


----------



## Stephres

CastleCreations said:


>



Total cuteness! Love all the detail!



tadamom said:


> Okay all of you ladies & Tom, could one of you do me a favor?
> 
> I would love it if someone could post a close-up picture (if you have one) of a Zipper they have put in.  I detest putting in Zippers and I never like how they look when I am finished.
> 
> Also, I am almost done making a new dress for Parker.  I am making a roundneck dress and need some help.  I am using the blue Alexander Henry Pears and Apples material but the roundneck and hem part will be pink -- what color Zipper would you use: pink or blue?



My zippers zip and that's about all I can say about them. They are not the prettiest by any means. But I did read the tutorial on ycmt and I am going to give them another shot.



charlinn said:


>



My husband is amazed that there is a whole group of people just as crazy as I am!  Your pettiskirt is the cutest! And I love pocket on your patchwork skirt: great job on both of them.



LisaZoe said:


> Ouch! That sounds so much like what Zoe does. I know she isn't intentionally trying to hurt me... although she has mentioned a few times that she gets all my stuff when I'm dead.  So far the injuries are mostly bruises and smashed toes (canvas shoes are NO protection from soccer cleats).



Goodness, you'd better keep an eye on that kid!  I hear you about the shoes at the soccer field. I see moms wearing flip flops and I cannot get it: I get stepped on by somebody at least once a game! Almost always it's Megan trying to climb in the folding chair with me.



longaberger_lara said:


>



That looks awesome! Great minds do think alike!



lovesdumbo said:


> I've been taking the antibiotic since last Thursday and my ear still hurts.  The antibiotic is making me feel lousy and the alergery med he prescribe is making me feel all loopy and sleepy.  I've been practically falling asleep at my computer at work today.  I know I'll be fine once we land in Orlando but I'm ususally so much more pulled togethered than I am this time.



Hope you feel better before you leave. Traveling sick is no fun. I hope you have a great trip!



teresajoy said:


> OUCH! Poor Steph! It's those youngest kids, they are out to get us!!! The other day at Walmart, I was bending down looking at something on the bottom shelf, and all of a sudden "WHAM!!!" Lydia ran the cart right into my back! I could barely breathe for quite sometime! I ever so gently threw he into the back of the cart where she cried about how mean I was being to her for quite awhile.



Poor Lydia, just trying to steer her cart around and mom is in the way again! I hope you were ok!

Megan always wants to ride in the cart but I can't lift her to put her in anymore, let alone push it with her in it!



spongemommie05 said:


> Okay so i tried something a lil different for dinner and my kids hated it  but they kept on eating  (Bless there hearts) i tried a healthy recipe with chicken, tomatoes, cucumbers, olives & Bacon crumbled .. they picked off all the vegtables and ate the rest  which i also tried and know now, why they did not like it  Cream cheese mixed with mayonaisse is not that great without all the toppings
> so i am off to mcdonalds to feel there tummies with fatening food instead ....



Aw, don't feel bad. I made macaroni and cheese from scratch and no one would eat it, not even my husband! Jacob told me he prefers easy mac, in case I wanted to know for next time. I thought I was making them a special treat! 



sheridee32 said:


>



What a little cutie! She looks like she loves her dress!


----------



## revrob

sheridee32 said:


> here is the outfit sorry the picture is so big



This is cute!  GREAT idea!  HEY, Ms_McKenna - are you looking?  PERFECT idea!


----------



## Cheeseball

Goodness, I finally caught up with the thread after falling behind about 2 weeks ago!  

Lots of lovely outfits lately! Love the shoes too!! 

I've been in a sewing slump lately, can't get the creative juices flowing. Hoping to start something new tomorrow! 

Renae


----------



## eeyore3847

you all have posted some adorable stuff the past 2 days!!!

I finally finished my Camp Rock outfit!!!






Lori


----------



## luvinyou

sheridee32 said:


> here is the outfit sorry the picture is so big



I might have to case this for a new baby in our family.  I love it!



eeyore3847 said:


> you all have posted some adorable stuff the past 2 days!!!
> 
> I finally finished my Camp Rock outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Amazing!  You do some awesome work.  I wish I could do appliques like that, my cousin would adore a camp rock outfit like this!


----------



## eeyore3847

luvinyou said:


> Amazing!  You do some awesome work.  I wish I could do appliques like that, my cousin would adore a camp rock outfit like this!



thanks... I really like how it turned out!!! pm me and I can help ya.... the Jo Bro's are big around here.... Josephine is always singing around the house to there songs!
Lori


----------



## luvinyou

eeyore3847 said:


> thanks... I really like how it turned out!!! pm me and I can help ya.... the Jo Bro's are big around here.... Josephine is always singing around the house to there songs!
> Lori



Sounds like my cousin, we are constantly singing and dancing to the Jonas Borothers (and Hannah Montana) around here


----------



## teresajoy

Disneysnel said:


> I have been lurking here for months and just had to say that y'all are amazing! The outfits you come up with are just too cute!
> 
> My children are grown and I don't have any grandkids yet but I do have to admit I steal some of your pics for the little child figures I sculpt from clay. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> You guys are GREAT inspiration!
> Thank you!
> 
> Kelley



Boy, your son is handsome! 

I'd love to see your clay figures! 



mrsmiller said:


> If I could only glue them to the outfits
> 
> linnette




Hmm, I don't remember why I was quoting you! But, HI Linnette! 

Oh, OH! NOW I remember!!! I wanted to tell you that there is a tutorial in my bookmarks for gluing in a zipper!  
http://www.flickr.com/photos/greenkitchen/sets/72157600197380343
Ok, so you sew it too, but I thought it was funny you said that! 


jham said:


> Okay, so my kids are narrowing down their Halloween costumes.  Luke wants to be Indiana Jones  I hate the little cheap all-one-piece kids' costume I've seen, so I found him this hat and jacket: (hopefully, assuming the backorder is filled in a timely manner !


Oh my, he is going to look SOOOO cute!!!! My girls love Indiana Jones right now! I can't wait to see Luke in this! 



sheridee32 said:


> I posted the dress a few days ago but dgd decided to model it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a disney but I think it came out cute, it has a pair of lt blue leggins
> I love this patteren


Your granddaughter is adorable!!! She reminds me of Arminda when she was little. 

The dresses are very cute too! 



mom2princessizzy said:


> I would like to do an applique and so I was wondering if you can get the applique foot for most sewing machines or do you need a machine that does embroidery? Mine is a pretty simple machine.. it is a Singer model 1748.
> 
> Thanks in advance. You ladies are all very talented! I found this thread a little over a week ago and have been lurking nonstop trying to learn as much as I can! Thank you for all of the inspiration!


There are several applique tutorials in the bookmarks. Someone already mentioned LisaZoe's, and HeatherSue has one too you can view it online or download it: http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html



Stephres said:


> Poor Lydia, just trying to steer her cart around and mom is in the way again! I hope you were ok!
> 
> Megan always wants to ride in the cart but I can't lift her to put her in anymore, let alone push it with her in it!!




She would have appreciated your sympathy as she was laying in the back of he cart sobbing! I'm ok now, but my back still hurts a bit! 

Arminda sometimes asks me if she can ride in the cart too! She is getting a bit big for that! Then they want me to get thos ginormous double carts! And, then half the time they don't ride in it anyway, so I end up pushing this huge cart around the store. 

I feel for you on the mac and cheese! My kids don't usually appreciate my culinary efforts! Brian usually cooks for us. If I make something,the kids are always shocked if they end up liking it! I don't think I cook that bad, but everyone else has a different opinion!


----------



## spongemommie05

eeyore3847 said:


> you all have posted some adorable stuff the past 2 days!!!
> 
> I finally finished my Camp Rock outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Okay that is adorable !! do you make it in adult sizes?  i love the jo bro's they are just too cute ...esp that middle child .... RIGHT JHAMMY


----------



## ncmomof2

eeyore3847 said:


> Lori




Wow!   That is amazing.

How do you do the applique on the pant leg?


----------



## spongemommie05

sheridee32 said:


> here is the outfit sorry the picture is so big


That is a great idea my sister is having another girl in dec ....



sheridee32 said:


> I posted the dress a few days ago but dgd decided to model it.


That is adorable and so is that angel



sheridee32 said:


> This isnt a disney but I think it came out cute, it has a pair of lt blue leggins
> I love this patteren


CUUUTE....

okay i am also downloading the applique tutorial there is a wealth of info i did not know about on here


----------



## spongemommie05

Okay so i have a question ?
Has anyone ever done an applique on a pair of sweats before ? if so is it pretty simple? The  reason i ask is... i am a huge Twilight -Stephenie Meyer fan  and i am going with the TwilightMoms to Forks washington  i wanted to applique some sweats with Forks all over it  as my pj's because it is gonna be cold...... But i am so excited..... a vacation away from my hubby and kiddos for 5 whole days ...


----------



## twob4him

DH had his birthday today at the waterpark! Here are a few shots:






















And some totally unrelated garden pics!










DH and the girls work in the garden every night!  


Ok I can't find anything else to torture you all with and I have insomnia!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Since Kaitlyns birthday is coming up in  less than 2 week I better get to work on her Tulle Petti that will go under the skirt I am making her for her Birthday party.  I finally finished it last night so here are some pics of it.








Here is the fabric she picked out.




I think it is adorable and was shocked to see it is now on clearence at Wal-Mart.  I am also really glad I bought this fabric for Madison.




  I got it for 2.00 a yard and bought 1.5 yards. I am thinking of  a strip work top wih the colors in the fabric, and ruffle jeans to match since it will be cool soon.

My walmart had a bunch of charcter fabric on sale, I went back 2 days later and it was all gone the lady who works there said one woman came in and bought everything they had left.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

And some totally unrelated garden pics!










DH and the girls work in the garden every night!  


What type of tomatoes are those? I Have better boys and they are tiny compaired to yours!


----------



## spongemommie05

twob4him said:


> DH had his birthday today at the waterpark! Here are a few shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some totally unrelated garden pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and the girls work in the garden every night!
> 
> 
> Ok I can't find anything else to torture you all with and I have insomnia!


wow that party looks like fun .. i am always so envious of water park fun since i have a huge fear of drowning....
and wow look at the size of those tomatoes 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Since Kaitlyns birthday is coming up in  less than 2 week I better get to work on her Tulle Petti that will go under the skirt I am making her for her Birthday party.  I finally finished it last night so here are some pics of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the fabric she picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is adorable and was shocked to see it is now on clearence at Wal-Mart.  I am also really glad I bought this fabric for Madison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for 2.00 a yard and bought 1.5 yards. I am thinking of  a strip work top wih the colors in the fabric, and ruffle jeans to match since it will be cool soon.
> 
> My walmart had a bunch of charcter fabric on sale, I went back 2 days later and it was all gone the lady who works there said one woman came in and bought everything they had left.


Looks good ! i love the girlie fabric this is what i made Jayedyn with mine...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't wait to see what you do ..


----------



## eeyore3847

spongemommie05 said:


> Okay that is adorable !! do you make it in adult sizes?  i love the jo bro's they are just too cute ...esp that middle child .... RIGHT JHAMMY


hahahaha that would be cute on you!!! only on a trip to disney, no starbucks in the jo bro's!



ncmomof2 said:


> Wow!   That is amazing.
> 
> How do you do the applique on the pant leg?


Thank you so much, Just open up the seam in the pants, applique and then close it bsck up!
thanks
Lori


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Since Kaitlyns birthday is coming up in less than 2 week I better get to work on her Tulle Petti that will go under the skirt I am making her for her Birthday party. I finally finished it last night so here are some pics of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the fabric she picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is adorable and was shocked to see it is now on clearence at Wal-Mart. I am also really glad I bought this fabric for Madison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for 2.00 a yard and bought 1.5 yards. I am thinking of a strip work top wih the colors in the fabric, and ruffle jeans to match since it will be cool soon.
> 
> My walmart had a bunch of charcter fabric on sale, I went back 2 days later and it was all gone the lady who works there said one woman came in and bought everything they had left.


That petti is just too cute. I just can not make my mind up to make one. 

I have that same girlie fabric. I made a messenger bag for Jenna to use for school. I need to take a photo to show everybody.


----------



## dkshan96

Cute Petti!!


Tykatmadismomma said:


> Since Kaitlyns birthday is coming up in  less than 2 week I better get to work on her Tulle Petti that will go under the skirt I am making her for her Birthday party.  I finally finished it last night so here are some pics of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the fabric she picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is adorable and was shocked to see it is now on clearence at Wal-Mart.  I am also really glad I bought this fabric for Madison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for 2.00 a yard and bought 1.5 yards. I am thinking of  a strip work top wih the colors in the fabric, and ruffle jeans to match since it will be cool soon.
> 
> My walmart had a bunch of charcter fabric on sale, I went back 2 days later and it was all gone the lady who works there said one woman came in and bought everything they had left.



That cake is adorable!!


twob4him said:


> DH had his birthday today at the waterpark! Here are a few shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some totally unrelated garden pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and the girls work in the garden every night!
> 
> 
> Ok I can't find anything else to torture you all with and I have insomnia!




OMG, my daughter would kill for this.  That is her favorite show with the Jonas Bros....lol  That is AWESOME   Great work, I don't even want to post what I have now after this.... 



eeyore3847 said:


> you all have posted some adorable stuff the past 2 days!!!
> 
> 
> I finally finished my Camp Rock outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori




Well I am the new one that started out on Monday.  I posted the 2 I did, and did 2 more tonight definately practice practice practice... let me know what you guys think or if you have any suggestions.  Again you all have been a great help!! 

I got some of that sticky stuff on my iron and guess where it ended up...yep on the shirt.  Oh well.













Ok here is the one I really experimented with, I think I should have waited until I had more practice.













Kelli


----------



## Disneysnel

teresajoy said:


> Boy, your son is handsome!
> 
> I'd love to see your clay figures! :






Tnkrbelle565 said:


>





Tinka_Belle said:


> Welcome to the group and now we need pictures!!!





jham said:


> Um...ditto on the "we need pictures"!  And your DS is handsome, post often so we can see his picture!



Thank you SO much for your compliments and interest! 

 My DH UNFORTUNATELY decided to refurbish our basement MONTHS ago   and my studio is a sea of snow globes (Disney ones of course  so I don't dare go in there as I would probably break one) which is where the computer is with all of my pics on it   - as soon as he finishes and I can get in there, I would love to show you all some of the little outfits I have made for them - inspired by all of yours. 
We leave for WDW in less than a month so fingers crossed - he finishes before then! 
I am going CRAZY without being able to sculpt or sew! Well, at least I have a trip to plan.

Thanks again,
Kelley


----------



## kimmylaj

dkshan96 said:


> Cute Petti!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am the new one that started out on Monday.  I posted the 2 I did, and did 2 more tonight definately practice practice practice... let me know what you guys think or if you have any suggestions.  Again you all have been a great help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelli



i think you did really well. you should be proud


----------



## mommyof2princesses

sheridee32 said:


> here is the outfit sorry the picture is so big



This is such a cute idea.  I may need to make one as I don't know if I will get a whole oufit done before Sunday for a baby shower!



sheridee32 said:


> I posted the dress a few days ago but dgd decided to model it.



REally cute!  And what a pretty model!



sheridee32 said:


> This isnt a disney but I think it came out cute, it has a pair of lt blue leggins
> I love this patteren



I like that pattern.  It is really cute!



eeyore3847 said:


> you all have posted some adorable stuff the past 2 days!!!
> 
> I finally finished my Camp Rock outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



That is really cute!  I know some little girls who would love that!  



twob4him said:


> DH had his birthday today at the waterpark! Here are a few shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some totally unrelated garden pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and the girls work in the garden every night!
> 
> 
> Ok I can't find anything else to torture you all with and I have insomnia!



Happy Birthday Edmund!
  

Your veggies look great!  Mine are dying away.  I had 2 cucumbers turn yellow....why did that happen?  and my tomatoes are lookign pittiful.  It probably doesn't help that we are in a drought and it has been 100 degrees!


----------



## minnie2

mrsmiller said:


> since yesterday I kept getting "need to log in" even though at the top page  it said welcome,mrs miller so I was unable to post   Anybody  else had the same problem?
> 
> 
> MINNIEVANMOM :
> 
> i am glad you like the dress, it was not difficult to do (less than 1hr) I did cut it free hand in the fabric (for my niece) but I will try to do another and take more pictures for a better tutorial, the casing for the elastic was easy , just make sure that you  sew the casing big enough for the elastic to fit thru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the elastic , before closing the  final side seam of the dress
> I will work on this today or tomorrow morning , you can pm me or email me at linnettevl@yahoo.com
> 
> I have this cotton fabric that might work for you (let me know what color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 3 yds of each, if you want I can send you the fabric for your costume, is cotton but it works fine as is lined,  I also have the fringe that I could send you too...(somewhere in my pile of mess!!)
> 
> I hate to do zippers this is how mine usually look
> (I know, I know !!!  bad, bad  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry but did not have a yellow zipper so had to use a white one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could only glue them to the outfits
> 
> linnette


Linnette,  you are too sweet!  For the record your zippers look fab!  


jham said:


> Okay, so my kids are narrowing down their Halloween costumes.  Luke wants to be Indiana Jones  I hate the little cheap all-one-piece kids' costume I've seen, so I found him this hat and jacket: (hopefully, assuming the backorder is filled in a timely manner  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too worried about the pants (yet) but I have been searching all over for a shirt like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So PLEASE keep your eye out for a boys' shirt like this or a pattern that is really similar to this shirt.  I am not talented enough to transform Carla's bowling shirt into this so don't even go there   Let me know if anyone has any ideas.  THANK YOU!!!


He is so stinkin cute!  Honestly I think the shirt he has on works!    Don't stress yourself on the shirt.  For pant I would just get a pair of cargo pants and at least buy me you can get them every where!  Especially Old Navy.

Loves Dumbo HAve a Wonderful trip!!!!!!!!


 Ok I am in the middle of CarlaC bowling shirt.  So far I LOVE it.  I ahve had a few miss haps like I got stuck with a pin and realized an hour later I got blood spots all over y nephews version ICK! Thankfully they came out.  Then I did my button holes  but sewed the placket with the button holes on it wrong!  UGH!  So I try to rip the placket off ut I had sewed it twice and zigzaged the edges. So I try ripping out one of the button holes since I didn't cut them open yet.  OMG they are so hard to rip out!  So I go back to the idea of ripping the placket off and this time it comes off easily!     So I try to put a new button hole over the one I ripped out most of the way and figured at worst case I make a new placket.  Well I am so proud of myself I actually managed to put the button hole back !  Yippee!  I sure hope there are no more mishaps!!!!!


----------



## Stephres

teresajoy said:


> She would have appreciated your sympathy as she was laying in the back of he cart sobbing! I'm ok now, but my back still hurts a bit!
> 
> Arminda sometimes asks me if she can ride in the cart too! She is getting a bit big for that! Then they want me to get thos ginormous double carts! And, then half the time they don't ride in it anyway, so I end up pushing this huge cart around the store.
> 
> I feel for you on the mac and cheese! My kids don't usually appreciate my culinary efforts! Brian usually cooks for us. If I make something,the kids are always shocked if they end up liking it! I don't think I cook that bad, but everyone else has a different opinion!



1) Poor Lydia! Hey, does your wal mart have eeyore fabric? Clutterbug was going to look for me, but she went on vacation. 

2) I hate those huge carts! They usually stay in them so I am pushing a giant cart with two big kids in them around the store before I even get the groceries in. I told them they are for toddlers!

3) Funny! We had someone over for dinner and Jacob told them I was a bad cook because I was always cooking things he didn't like! Picky kids!



twob4him said:


>



What a cool party! Megan really likes the big water slide (she kept making me scroll back to it) and I like the cake! DH's best friend is Edmund, it's not a name you hear every day.



Tykatmadismomma said:


>



Cute petti! And the fabric you got is super cute too! Too bad about someone buying all the rest of the fabric. 



dkshan96 said:


>



That's happened to me too! Just let it cool and you can scrape it off with your fingernail. Your mickey pumpkin is so cute!



robnkris said:


> It's been a long time since I posted!  Our trip went great!  All of my neices custom outfits were wonderful!  I need to post some pictures of her from the trip in her outfits.
> 
> But I also came by to say that we are finalists in a contest to win a trip to Disneyland!  If we win, we get to stay in the  DL dream suite!  You can vote once a day at www.youtube.com/disneyparks.  It would be great if the disboutiquers could help us out!  I swear to write a trip report with all the details if we win.



Good luck: I hope you win!

Status report: my elbow doesn't hurt much today at all!  I am sure she'll find a new way to injure me, though, don't worry!

I am working on Traci's animal kingdom outfit. Then I need to start on Megan's back to school outfit. I only have a week left!

We found out the kids' teachers today. Jacob has a teacher new to the school and he is excited. Megan's teacher is supposed to be very nice and very good for first grade.


----------



## mom2princessizzy

dkshan96 said:


> Well I am the new one that started out on Monday.  I posted the 2 I did, and did 2 more tonight definately practice practice practice... let me know what you guys think or if you have any suggestions.  Again you all have been a great help!!
> 
> Kelli



Wow- I think they turned out awesome! I can't believe you just started Monday! You give me hope that I can pick it up quickly too!


----------



## minnie2

sheridee32 said:


> I posted the dress a few days ago but dgd decided to model it.


What a cute model!



sheridee32 said:


> here is the outfit sorry the picture is so big


It is great!  My brother just had a boy.  Oh well i don't think Little Simon woudl appreciate Aunt Marlo making a dress for him when he gets older!   Then again my brother refuses to put clothes on him! 



Stephres said:


> Goodness, you'd better keep an eye on that kid!  I hear you about the shoes at the soccer field. I see moms wearing flip flops and I cannot get it: I get stepped on by somebody at least once a game! Almost always it's Megan trying to climb in the folding chair with me.
> 
> Megan always wants to ride in the cart but I can't lift her to put her in anymore, let alone push it with her in it!
> 
> Aw, don't feel bad. I made macaroni and cheese from scratch and no one would eat it, not even my husband! Jacob told me he prefers easy mac, in case I wanted to know for next time. I thought I was making them a special treat!


I admit it I am one of those crazy mom's on the soccer field with flip flops and YES Kyle always manages to step on my feet with his cleats!  Problem is I hate socks and aI hate closed in shoes.  Which is a real problem i IL in the winter!  

 I also admit I am not much of a cook.  Not a fav thing for me to do.  



eeyore3847 said:


> you all have posted some adorable stuff the past 2 days!!!
> 
> I finally finished my Camp Rock outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


That is so pretty!  My DD loved the JB!  Now I wish I could applique that would be a cute 1st day of school outfit for her!  



twob4him said:


> DH had his birthday today at the waterpark! Here are a few shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some totally unrelated garden pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and the girls work in the garden every night!
> Ok I can't find anything else to torture you all with and I have insomnia!


Looks like a fun day at the Water Park!  Happy bday to your hubby!  
I am jealous of those veggies!  I love tomatoes and cucumbers!  That is probably the one thing I really miss about living in NJ George's grandmothers tomatoes!  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Since Kaitlyns birthday is coming up in  less than 2 week I better get to work on her Tulle Petti that will go under the skirt I am making her for her Birthday party.  I finally finished it last night so here are some pics of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the fabric she picked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is adorable and was shocked to see it is now on clearence at Wal-Mart.  I am also really glad I bought this fabric for Madison.
> 
> I got it for 2.00 a yard and bought 1.5 yards. I am thinking of  a strip work top wih the colors in the fabric, and ruffle jeans to match since it will be cool soon.
> 
> My walmart had a bunch of charcter fabric on sale, I went back 2 days later and it was all gone the lady who works there said one woman came in and bought everything they had left.


The petti came out great!!!!
The BFF material is so cute!  HUM it has got me thinking about something I could make for Nikki and her 2 best friends that are on cheer with her....  I need to focus on the projects i have planned 1st!  but al of these cute materials and outfits get my mind racing with ideas!!



spongemommie05 said:


> wow that party looks like fun .. i am always so envious of water park fun since i have a huge fear of drowning....
> and wow look at the size of those tomatoes
> 
> Looks good ! i love the girlie fabric this is what i made Jayedyn with mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what you do ..


So cute!



dkshan96 said:


> Cute Petti!!
> 
> 
> That cake is adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, my daughter would kill for this.  That is her favorite show with the Jonas Bros....lol  That is AWESOME   Great work, I don't even want to post what I have now after this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am the new one that started out on Monday.  I posted the 2 I did, and did 2 more tonight definately practice practice practice... let me know what you guys think or if you have any suggestions.  Again you all have been a great help!!
> 
> I got some of that sticky stuff on my iron and guess where it ended up...yep on the shirt.  Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here is the one I really experimented with, I think I should have waited until I had more practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelli


They came out so cute!  I love the Mickey pumpkin!!!!!


Stephres said:


> 1) Poor Lydia! Hey, does your wal mart have eeyore fabric? Clutterbug was going to look for me, but she went on vacation.
> 
> 2) I hate those huge carts! They usually stay in them so I am pushing a giant cart with two big kids in them around the store before I even get the groceries in. I told them they are for toddlers!
> 
> 3) Funny! We had someone over for dinner and Jacob told them I was a bad cook because I was always cooking things he didn't like! Picky kids!
> 
> 
> 
> What a cool party! Megan really likes the big water slide (she kept making me scroll back to it) and I like the cake! DH's best friend is Edmund, it's not a name you hear every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute petti! And the fabric you got is super cute too! Too bad about someone buying all the rest of the fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> That's happened to me too! Just let it cool and you can scrape it off with your fingernail. Your mickey pumpkin is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck: I hope you win!
> 
> Status report: my elbow doesn't hurt much today at all!  I am sure she'll find a new way to injure me, though, don't worry!
> 
> I am working on Traci's animal kingdom outfit. Then I need to start on Megan's back to school outfit. I only have a week left!
> 
> We found out the kids' teachers today. Jacob has a teacher new to the school and he is excited. Megan's teacher is supposed to be very nice and very good for first grade.


 I remember some one was looking for eeyore fabric and I saw a few different kinds of ebay....

Glad your are feels better!


----------



## Twins+2more

twob4him said:


> DH had his birthday today at the waterpark! Here are a few shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some totally unrelated garden pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and the girls work in the garden every night!
> 
> 
> Ok I can't find anything else to torture you all with and I have insomnia!



Looks like a great time at the WP.  And WOW what big tomatoes they veggies look yummy!.  We have the same red outift whith the stripes and flowers in blue and red for the twins.


----------



## Twins+2more

Im so embarassed to say, that I forgot my friends name...either crystal or carrie.  I think carrie.  But anyway Kris's momma I miss you girl ... you haven't wrote in so long.  I hope all is well - pm me and I promise not to erase alll of our messages and loose touch again.


----------



## HeatherSue

I tried to read everything I missed and then I gave up.  So, if I didn't comment on something it wasn't because I didn't like it!



longaberger_lara said:


> Just thought I'd share a picture of Nate and his birthday cake.  We had his party on Sunday afternoon.  It looks like I CASEd Sawyer's birthday party, but Nate had picked it out before I found this board!  Great little boy minds think alike I guess!



He looks so cute!! How cool that we made our boys the same shirt for their Buzz birthday party!



t-beri said:


> Yeah, Heather, we already told her. Keep up, man!
> 
> ...t.


Well, EXCUUUUUSE me!!!!  
 



Disneysnel said:


> I have been lurking here for months and just had to say that y'all are amazing! The outfits you come up with are just too cute!
> 
> My children are grown and I don't have any grandkids yet but I do have to admit I steal some of your pics for the little child figures I sculpt from clay. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> You guys are GREAT inspiration!
> Thank you!
> 
> Kelley


 Okay, I have to know, are you actually putting our kids faces on these little figures? Or, do you mean you are replicating some of the clothing?  We want to see pictures, even if you have to go down into the studio!!



sheridee32 said:


> This isnt a disney but I think it came out cute, it has a pair of lt blue leggins
> I love this patteren


So cute!!  They look even cuter on your model!!  The pictures aren't too big at all!!



mom2princessizzy said:


> I would like to do an applique and so I was wondering if you can get the applique foot for most sewing machines or do you need a machine that does embroidery? Mine is a pretty simple machine.. it is a Singer model 1748.
> 
> Thanks in advance. You ladies are all very talented! I found this thread a little over a week ago and have been lurking nonstop trying to learn as much as I can! Thank you for all of the inspiration!



You can applique on any machine that will zig-zag.  You don't even need an applique foot, but it makes it easier to see what you're doing. some people have fancy embroidery machines that make it a lot easier to applique (maybe not less time consuming, but it makes the appliques turn out perfectly). 




Stephres said:


> Aw, don't feel bad. I made macaroni and cheese from scratch and no one would eat it, not even my husband! Jacob told me he prefers easy mac, in case I wanted to know for next time. I thought I was making them a special treat!


I feel for you!  I know if Henry pulls out the ranch dressing and starts pouring it on his food, it is NOT a hit!  



spongemommie05 said:


> i love the jo bro's they are just too cute ...esp that middle child .... RIGHT JHAMMY



I have to agree with my friend Jeanne!!



spongemommie05 said:


> okay i am also downloading the applique tutorial there is a wealth of info i did not know about on here


You didn't know about my applique tutorial?  Am I not "advertising" it enough.  Just ask t, she'll tell you that I post links to it too often. 



twob4him said:


>


Tell Edmund happy birthday!!  What fun to celebrate at a water park!  Your tomatoes look a lot bigger than ours!  We planted better boys, too.  They are really yummy, though!  We also have tons of cherry tomatoes.



Tykatmadismomma said:


>


LOVE the petti!!!!!



dkshan96 said:


>


I think you're doing great!!!  Most of us aren't brave enough to post close-ups of our appliques. I know mine look better from a distance!  I think it looks like you've been doing appliques for a long time!

To get the gunk off your iron, iron a dryer sheet (like I did in my turorial).  




robnkris said:


> But I also came by to say that we are finalists in a contest to win a trip to Disneyland!  If we win, we get to stay in the  DL dream suite!  You can vote once a day at www.youtube.com/disneyparks.  It would be great if the disboutiquers could help us out!  I swear to write a trip report with all the details if we win.


I voted for you!  You are so cute!!



mom2princessizzy said:


> Wow- I think they turned out awesome! I can't believe you just started Monday! You give me hope that I can pick it up quickly too!



You can do it!!  Have you seen my tutorial?  Here's a link: http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html


----------



## kjbrown

Here it is!  My first applique, the Hello Kitty shirt.  The face fabric kind of puckers sometimes and not others.  Weird.   But I think it looks great, I am very pleased with it.  And my first twirl skirt!  Used the CarlaC pattern, LOVE it.  Making a "Minnie" one for my daughter now.  This outfit is actually a gift for another girl, but my DD modeled it for me.  






Close up...






And the requisite twirl photo...


----------



## HeatherSue

kjbrown said:


> Here it is!  My first applique, the Hello Kitty shirt.  The face fabric kind of puckers sometimes and not others.  Weird.   But I think it looks great, I am very pleased with it.  And my first twirl skirt!  Used the CarlaC pattern, LOVE it.  Making a "Minnie" one for my daughter now.  This outfit is actually a gift for another girl, but my DD modeled it for me.



WOW!! That's your first applique!!  That's is fabulous!!  Great job!! Your little model is beautiful, too!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kjbrown said:


> Here it is! My first applique, the Hello Kitty shirt. The face fabric kind of puckers sometimes and not others. Weird.  But I think it looks great, I am very pleased with it. And my first twirl skirt! Used the CarlaC pattern, LOVE it. Making a "Minnie" one for my daughter now. This outfit is actually a gift for another girl, but my DD modeled it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the requisite twirl photo...


That is so cute. I love how those skirts look so full even though they have nothing under them.

To the person who made the Mickey-o-lantern I think it turned out really cute.


----------



## spongemommie05

eeyore3847 said:


> hahahaha that would be cute on you!!! only on a trip to disney, no starbucks in the jo bro's!
> Lori


What!!! NO starbucks in my Jo Bro's  



dkshan96 said:


> I got some of that sticky stuff on my iron and guess where it ended up...yep on the shirt.  Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelli


wow i think they look great ! keep practicing and soon you will be a pro.. 



robnkris said:


> It's been a long time since I posted!  Our trip went great!  All of my neices custom outfits were wonderful!  I need to post some pictures of her from the trip in her outfits.
> 
> But I also came by to say that we are finalists in a contest to win a trip to Disneyland!  If we win, we get to stay in the  DL dream suite!  You can vote once a day at www.youtube.com/disneyparks.  It would be great if the disboutiquers could help us out!  I swear to write a trip report with all the details if we win.


How awesome ! i will vote for you although i am extremely Jealous... Good Luck



kjbrown said:


> Here it is!  My first applique, the Hello Kitty shirt.  The face fabric kind of puckers sometimes and not others.  Weird.   But I think it looks great, I am very pleased with it.  And my first twirl skirt!  Used the CarlaC pattern, LOVE it.  Making a "Minnie" one for my daughter now.  This outfit is actually a gift for another girl, but my DD modeled it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the requisite twirl photo...


Wow !!!! great job on that outfit i love the colors .. and of course Hello Kitty and your model TOO CUTE>>


----------



## t-beri

GOOD MORNING!!!   Last night I sat down at my machine and practiced appliqueing for about 15 minutes.   I really needed the tutorials w/ me.  I need to print them out today so I can practice tonight while DH is at poker.

I just praciced w/ randomly cut shapes and scraps, and it didn't go too badly.  BUT it would have been better w/ some guidance.  I HAVE got to get my applique done for our FIRST BIG GIVE for Isabelle, they are leaving soon and I haven't got Isabelle's friends around the world dress done cause I'm askeered to do the applique. I don't want to sew the bodice together until it's done either so I have a bunch of fabric pieced and no dress.     I will practice some more tonight and get the dress finished this week  Then I can move onto our projects for WDW    Maybe I can pay one of the girls at the local quilt shop to applique the little girl on Isabelles dress  

...t.


----------



## minnie2

kjbrown said:


> Here it is!  My first applique, the Hello Kitty shirt.  The face fabric kind of puckers sometimes and not others.  Weird.   But I think it looks great, I am very pleased with it.  And my first twirl skirt!  Used the CarlaC pattern, LOVE it.  Making a "Minnie" one for my daughter now.  This outfit is actually a gift for another girl, but my DD modeled it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the requisite twirl photo...


Looks wonderful!  I love that fabric combo!!!!!!!



t-beri said:


> GOOD MORNING!!!   Last night I sat down at my machine and practiced appliqueing for about 15 minutes.   I really needed the tutorials w/ me.  I need to print them out today so I can practice tonight while DH is at poker.
> 
> I just praciced w/ randomly cut shapes and scraps, and it didn't go too badly.  BUT it would have been better w/ some guidance.  I HAVE got to get my applique done for our FIRST BIG GIVE for Isabelle, they are leaving soon and I haven't got Isabelle's friends around the world dress done cause I'm askeered to do the applique. I don't want to sew the bodice together until it's done either so I have a bunch of fabric pieced and no dress.     I will practice some more tonight and get the dress finished this week  Then I can move onto our projects for WDW    Maybe I can pay one of the girls at the local quilt shop to applique the little girl on Isabelles dress
> 
> ...t.


Morning!  I heard Heather has a great tutorial!!!!  Though she is far to shy to mention it!!!!


----------



## billwendy

sheridee32 said:


> I posted the dress a few days ago but dgd decided to model it.



This is so cute - I may have missed this, is it an applique, pillowcase, fabric you got someplace?????? I'd love this for Hannah who is fab five crazy right now!!!!

I have an extra Little Mermaid fabric storybook kit that I got on clearance for $5 if anyone would like to buy it - my Elizabeth decided she likes all the princesses together, not just Ariel in a skirt - lol - so I wont be needing this and I cant find the receipt!!!! 

I finally finished the crabby outfits and we are at the beach right now!! I think they turned out pretty good. Hannahs pants need to be rolled a few times cause they are long, but Elizabeth and Tim's fit fine. 









And I had posted these birthday outfits before, but I finally had all my girls together!!!





I actually brought my sewing machine with me to the beach house - our company is gone, so I think I"ll get it out tonight~~~


----------



## Stephres

minnie2 said:


> I admit it I am one of those crazy mom's on the soccer field with flip flops and YES Kyle always manages to step on my feet with his cleats!  Problem is I hate socks and aI hate closed in shoes.  Which is a real problem i IL in the winter!



Oh you daredevil mom you!  No, I am in the minority with my sneakers so I know that I am the odd mom out. 

Thanks for the heads up. Last time I looked on ebay I couldn't find any that was just eeyore, no pooh and friends. I'll check again.



HeatherSue said:


> I feel for you!  I know if Henry pulls out the ranch dressing and starts pouring it on his food, it is NOT a hit!



Ha! Tom does that with the red pepper flakes. Somehow, if it hotter it is better!  



kjbrown said:


>



Megan says it is cute, but next time make Hello Kitty's nose yellow. Picky kid!  

I think it looks great and love the twirl factor. Great job!  



t-beri said:


> GOOD MORNING!!!   Last night I sat down at my machine and practiced appliqueing for about 15 minutes.   I really needed the tutorials w/ me.  I need to print them out today so I can practice tonight while DH is at poker.



Where does B play poker? Tom plays at the race track, so I was just wondering. 



minnie2 said:


> Morning!  I heard Heather has a great tutorial!!!!  Though she is far to shy to mention it!!!!



 Poor timid Heather! Won't anyone look at her applique tutorial?


----------



## spongemommie05

billwendy said:


> This is so cute - I may have missed this, is it an applique, pillowcase, fabric you got someplace?????? I'd love this for Hannah who is fab five crazy right now!!!!
> 
> I have an extra Little Mermaid fabric storybook kit that I got on clearance for $5 if anyone would like to buy it - my Elizabeth decided she likes all the princesses together, not just Ariel in a skirt - lol - so I wont be needing this and I cant find the receipt!!!!
> 
> I finally finished the crabby outfits and we are at the beach right now!! I think they turned out pretty good. Hannahs pants need to be rolled a few times cause they are long, but Elizabeth and Tim's fit fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had posted these birthday outfits before, but I finally had all my girls together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually brought my sewing machine with me to the beach house - our company is gone, so I think I"ll get it out tonight~~~


those crabby outfits are adorable ....cute b-day outfits ..
I am jealous i would love to be sewing at a Beach house... listening to the waves... 



I think my mood today is jealousy I have said it 4 x's this morning


----------



## kjbrown

HeatherSue said:


> WOW!! That's your first applique!!  That's is fabulous!!  Great job!! Your little model is beautiful, too!



I used YOUR tutorial!    



Stephres said:


> Megan says it is cute, but next time make Hello Kitty's nose yellow. Picky kid!
> 
> I think it looks great and love the twirl factor. Great job!



Ah, that makes sense now that you say it (the yellow nose), but the image I got from google did not have a yellow nose.  That might have been easier than the outline.  I had a hard time with the eyes though, they were wider than my machine's widest stitch!


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> This is so cute - I may have missed this, is it an applique, pillowcase, fabric you got someplace?????? I'd love this for Hannah who is fab five crazy right now!!!!
> 
> I have an extra Little Mermaid fabric storybook kit that I got on clearance for $5 if anyone would like to buy it - my Elizabeth decided she likes all the princesses together, not just Ariel in a skirt - lol - so I wont be needing this and I cant find the receipt!!!!
> 
> I finally finished the crabby outfits and we are at the beach right now!! I think they turned out pretty good. Hannahs pants need to be rolled a few times cause they are long, but Elizabeth and Tim's fit fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had posted these birthday outfits before, but I finally had all my girls together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually brought my sewing machine with me to the beach house - our company is gone, so I think I"ll get it out tonight~~~



really cute!  enjoy the beach!



kjbrown said:


> Here it is!  My first applique, the Hello Kitty shirt.  The face fabric kind of puckers sometimes and not others.  Weird.   But I think it looks great, I am very pleased with it.  And my first twirl skirt!  Used the CarlaC pattern, LOVE it.  Making a "Minnie" one for my daughter now.  This outfit is actually a gift for another girl, but my DD modeled it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the requisite twirl photo...



I love that!  If Lily ever discovers Hello Kitty, I may have to CASE that!


----------



## HeatherSue

billwendy said:


>


Fantastic, Wendy!! Your sewing keeps getting better and better.  I especially love the crab outfits!



Stephres said:


> Poor timid Heather! Won't anyone look at her applique tutorial?





minnie2 said:


> Morning!  I heard Heather has a great tutorial!!!!  Though she is far to shy to mention it!!!!



Here's a link to my applique tutorial, in case you missed it.  http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html

Timid is my MIDDLE name.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

All the girls and the outfits are so cute.  It is very hard with only a 5 yr boy who destroys everything he wears.  I might try a few things for myself after I get the costume done.

Mrs. Miller I will PM you in just a few minutes.  I need to go back and read the forum as I had been at work for a few days and need to get going again.


----------



## iheartdisney

OK...question for those with boys...
I really wanted to make the kids some Little Einstien outfits for our day at MGM. (since the fabric is on sale saturday at Hancock)
I got some cute patterns for the girls, but at a loss for my boy. I can't applique (yet, its on the list of things to figure out). So other than a collared shirt, what can I make for my son?!?
(Poor boy, the girls get all the cute stuff!)


----------



## t-beri

minnie2 said:


> Morning!  I heard Heather has a great tutorial!!!!  Though she is far to shy to mention it!!!!



WHAT???? HEATHER HAS AN APPLIQUE TUTORIAL? Nobody ever tells me anything around here!!!
I suppose I would find that in the BOOKMARKS ON PAGE 1 (OR FOLLOW THE LINK IN EITHER HEATHERSUE OR TERESAJOY'S SIGGYS)
hmmmm...ya learn somethin' new every day 

...t.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Guess what I found on the very first page.  A link to resources and in the link is one for a Pocahontas costume dress.  

I think Mrs. Miller's is by far better but I had to laugh after hours of trying different things, there is a simple dress right there.


----------



## HeatherSue

I have been way too on-topic lately, so here are WAY too many Sawyers and Tessas.

I "borrowed" (okay, I stole it for a few days) my dad's camera and took some pictures of the kids out in the yard.
















Here's an example of what most of them looked like! 




But, I also got a few of these.








These were taken later that day when they were outside playing with Daddy.




Our garden. This is our first garden and we tried to cram way too much stuff in a little spot!




Okay, I'm almost done, I promise!  My dad bought this little house for $50 at WalMart (for the grandkids, this is next door at their house) and Sawyer was "helping" him put it together.


----------



## HeatherSue

t-beri said:


> WHAT???? HEATHER HAS AN APPLIQUE TUTORIAL? Nobody ever tells me anything around here!!!
> I suppose I would find that in the BOOKMARKS ON PAGE 1 (OR FOLLOW THE LINK IN EITHER HEATHERSUE OR TERESAJOY'S SIGGYS)
> hmmmm...ya learn somethin' new every day
> 
> ...t.



  Would you fix your siggy already?


----------



## HeatherSue

iheartdisney said:


> OK...question for those with boys...
> I really wanted to make the kids some Little Einstien outfits for our day at MGM. (since the fabric is on sale saturday at Hancock)
> I got some cute patterns for the girls, but at a loss for my boy. I can't applique (yet, its on the list of things to figure out). So other than a collared shirt, what can I make for my son?!?
> (Poor boy, the girls get all the cute stuff!)



CarlaC has a great pattern to make t-shirts, "faux" layered t's, or reconstruct t-shirts.  It would be great for boys!  It's called All the Rage Raglans on youcanmakethis.com


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HeatherSue said:


>



Wow.  This one could be a professional photograph!  I put some pics that I took with my new DSLR on my PTR (hint, hint!)


----------



## mytwotinks

Well ladies!  School has started!!!!  I just dropped the girls off at their first day and then met a friend for coffee to celebrate!  I am a little sad that summer is over though.  It was so crazy with all of our doctors appts. and tests at the hospital for Riley, but I can't really complain because we were able to make it to most of the major things that we had wanted to do.  It does seem to have slipped away though and now we are headed into the "structure" of the school year.

I can't get the pictures off of my memory stick, but you'll have to see the "beautiful" (horribly tacky) outfit that Drew picked to wear for her first day.  It is from limited too and it horribly tacky with faux necklaces and jewels all over the front.  It is very DREW!

Riley was so funny this year.  I guess fifth graders are too cool for new lunch boxes!  I wasn't trying to talk her into a character or anything, but I thought that she would at least want a fresh new little cooler looking one like she has been using, but no go!  She wanted to use her same lunch box and her same backpack.  She also talked to her friends about what they would wear and the general consensus was a jean skirt and t-shirt.  They didn't want to look like they were trying too hard!

Girls are so funny!!!  Maybe now that they are off at school for a few hours a day being "funny" for other people, I'll have time to keep caught up here and maybe even if I go crazy I can get some sewing done!


----------



## minnie2

billwendy said:


> This is so cute - I may have missed this, is it an applique, pillowcase, fabric you got someplace?????? I'd love this for Hannah who is fab five crazy right now!!!!
> 
> I have an extra Little Mermaid fabric storybook kit that I got on clearance for $5 if anyone would like to buy it - my Elizabeth decided she likes all the princesses together, not just Ariel in a skirt - lol - so I wont be needing this and I cant find the receipt!!!!
> 
> I finally finished the crabby outfits and we are at the beach right now!! I think they turned out pretty good. Hannahs pants need to be rolled a few times cause they are long, but Elizabeth and Tim's fit fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had posted these birthday outfits before, but I finally had all my girls together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually brought my sewing machine with me to the beach house - our company is gone, so I think I"ll get it out tonight~~~


All adorable!  Have fun at the beach!



HeatherSue said:


> Here's a link to my applique tutorial, in case you missed it.  http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
> 
> Timid is my MIDDLE name.


 I think you need to change your user name to Heathershytimid! 



iheartdisney said:


> OK...question for those with boys...
> I really wanted to make the kids some Little Einstien outfits for our day at MGM. (since the fabric is on sale saturday at Hancock)
> I got some cute patterns for the girls, but at a loss for my boy. I can't applique (yet, its on the list of things to figure out). So other than a collared shirt, what can I make for my son?!?
> (Poor boy, the girls get all the cute stuff!)


What about shorts?  Or pants?  I have this pirate fabric i want to make Kyle pant's out of since he has too any shirts already!  LOL  



HeatherSue said:


> I have been way too on-topic lately, so here are WAY too many Sawyers and Tessas.
> 
> I "borrowed" (okay, I stole it for a few days) my dad's camera and took some pictures of the kids out in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an example of what most of them looked like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I also got a few of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken later that day when they were outside playing with Daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our garden. This is our first garden and we tried to cram way too much stuff in a little spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm almost done, I promise!  My dad bought this little house for $50 at WalMart (for the grandkids, this is next door at their house) and Sawyer was "helping" him put it together.


Ok I left them original size because they are so cute!  I LOVE all of them!  
Loved the silly faces,  Love the ones of them together That one of Henry and Sawyer is too sweet!  Then I love the one of Sawyer helping out grandpa!  Kyle loves to get his tools out and help Pa!  You would think I would have a picture of it.   A few yrs ago when MeMa and Pa came to visit for Christmas.  Mema, Nikki and I went shopping and Kyle wanted to go help Pa instal our new pedistal sink in the bathroom.  I wish George was on top of it and took picutres of that because I heard he stayed with Pa the whole time handing him tools and helping him.  Kyle now says HE put in the sink!


----------



## mytwotinks

HeatherSue said:


>



I love that he sticks his tongue out while he is concentrating!  Riley is always sticking her tongue out while she is deep in thought.  I wonder if she does it at school while she takes tests?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mytwotinks said:


> I love that he sticks his tongue out while he is concentrating!  Riley is always sticking her tongue out while she is deep in thought.  I wonder if she does it at school while she takes tests?



Ash does that too!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mytwotinks said:


> Well ladies!  School has started!!!!  I just dropped the girls off at their first day and then met a friend for coffee to celebrate!  I am a little sad that summer is over though.  It was so crazy with all of our doctors appts. and tests at the hospital for Riley, but I can't really complain because we were able to make it to most of the major things that we had wanted to do.  It does seem to have slipped away though and now we are headed into the "structure" of the school year.



Happy First Day of School!

OK, this reminds me.  I need to ask people who live in warmer climates.  Why do you start school so early?  I'm presuming that you get out earlier in June.  I always thought that it was because of the heat but isn't it just as hot in August???  Can someone solve this mystery for me??  We still have 2-3 weeks before school starts here. BUT we also go to school until the last week of June.


----------



## teresajoy

spongemommie05 said:


> Okay so i have a question ?
> Has anyone ever done an applique on a pair of sweats before ? if so is it pretty simple? The  reason i ask is... i am a huge Twilight -Stephenie Meyer fan  and i am going with the TwilightMoms to Forks washington  i wanted to applique some sweats with Forks all over it  as my pj's because it is gonna be cold...... But i am so excited..... a vacation away from my hubby and kiddos for 5 whole days


Didn't Jeanne applique sweats?? 

REALLY???? You are a Twighlight fan???? I NEVER knew!  


twob4him said:


> DH had his birthday today at the waterpark! Here are a few shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and the girls work in the garden every night!
> 
> 
> Ok I can't find anything else to torture you all with and I have insomnia!


Looks like fun!!!! I have to ask, who is in the big innertube with your husband?

Nice tomaters! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Since Kaitlyns birthday is coming up in  less than 2 week I better get to work on her Tulle Petti that will go under the skirt I am making her for her Birthday party.  I finally finished it last night so here are some pics of it.



I just noticed your location! Very funny! I am pretty sure I've been by your house when we drove to Florida! I KNOW I saw a grey one!!!  

Your petti looks so pretty! 



spongemommie05 said:


> wow that party looks like fun .. i am always so envious of water park fun since i have a huge fear of drowning....
> and wow look at the size of those tomatoes
> 
> Looks good ! i love the girlie fabric this is what i made Jayedyn with mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what you do ..


Misty, she is so pretty! 



dkshan96 said:


> Well I am the new one that started out on Monday.  I posted the 2 I did, and did 2 more tonight definately practice practice practice... let me know what you guys think or if you have any suggestions.  Again you all have been a great help!!
> Kelli


You are really doing a great job!!! 



Disneysnel said:


> My DH UNFORTUNATELY decided to refurbish our basement MONTHS ago  and my studio is a sea of snow globes (Disney ones of course  so I don't dare go in there as I would probably break one) which is where the computer is with all of my pics on it   - as soon as he finishes and I can get in there, I would love to show you all some of the little outfits I have made for them - inspired by all of yours.
> We leave for WDW in less than a month so fingers crossed - he finishes before then!
> I am going CRAZY without being able to sculpt or sew! Well, at least I have a trip to plan.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Kelley


Excuses excuses! We want pictures! 

Goodness, we have a lot of Kelli's and Kelley's on here today! It's a great name!!

I use to babysit a boy named Kelly. He was a handfull! 



robnkris said:


> It's been a long time since I posted!  Our trip went great!  All of my neices custom outfits were wonderful!  I need to post some pictures of her from the trip in her outfits.
> 
> But I also came by to say that we are finalists in a contest to win a trip to Disneyland!  If we win, we get to stay in the  DL dream suite!  You can vote once a day at www.youtube.com/disneyparks.  It would be great if the disboutiquers could help us out!  I swear to write a trip report with all the details if we win.



Did you ever get that fabric???

Ok, I think I voted for you. Do you just click the thumbs up, or is there more to it? That seemed to easy. 

And, now that we are all voting for you, you can NOT just go and disapear again! 

I loved your video, you are so cute!!! 



Stephres said:


> 1) Poor Lydia! Hey, does your wal mart have eeyore fabric? Clutterbug was going to look for me, but she went on vacation.
> 
> Status report: my elbow doesn't hurt much today at all!  I am sure she'll find a new way to injure me, though, don't worry!
> 
> I am working on Traci's animal kingdom outfit. Then I need to start on Megan's back to school outfit. I only have a week left!
> 
> We found out the kids' teachers today. Jacob has a teacher new to the school and he is excited. Megan's teacher is supposed to be very nice and very good for first grade.



I'm glad your elbow is feeling better!

I've been looking for you some Eeyore fabric, but haven't seen it anywhere lately. If I find it, how much do you want?

We haven't found out Lydia's teacher yet. I keep waiting!


----------



## teresajoy

kjbrown said:


> Here it is!  My first applique, the Hello Kitty shirt.  The face fabric kind of puckers sometimes and not others.  Weird.   But I think it looks great, I am very pleased with it.  And my first twirl skirt!  Used the CarlaC pattern, LOVE it.  Making a "Minnie" one for my daughter now.  This outfit is actually a gift for another girl, but my DD modeled it for me.


That is fantastic!!!! I am very impressed! Your first applique, and it is a gift!!! WOW!!! Confidence and talent!!!  

Your daughter is so adorable! 



t-beri said:


> GOOD MORNING!!!   Last night I sat down at my machine and practiced appliqueing for about 15 minutes.   I really needed the tutorials w/ me.  I need to print them out today so I can practice tonight while DH is at poker.
> 
> I just praciced w/ randomly cut shapes and scraps, and it didn't go too badly.  BUT it would have been better w/ some guidance.  I HAVE got to get my applique done for our FIRST BIG GIVE for Isabelle, they are leaving soon and I haven't got Isabelle's friends around the world dress done cause I'm askeered to do the applique. I don't want to sew the bodice together until it's done either so I have a bunch of fabric pieced and no dress.     I will practice some more tonight and get the dress finished this week Then I can move onto our projects for WDW Maybe I can pay one of the girls at the local quilt shop to applique the little girl on Isabelles dress
> 
> ...t.



I was going to tell you that B. and Steph's  should get together, because Heather told me that Tom has a "gambling problem"  But, I see Steph told you, so I don't need to!  

And, WHAT!!!???!!! You haven't finished Isabelle's outfit yet???!!!???!!! WOW! 

Ok, I'm teasing you, because I'M still working on one for her too! I'm just glad I'm not the only one! You can be my procrastination buddy! 

Do you have any idea how long it takes to piece together a pattern someone else has cut out, tape it together, then trace it all over onto other paper??? A LOOONG time, that's how long! 



billwendy said:


> I finally finished the crabby outfits and we are at the beach right now!! I think they turned out pretty good. Hannahs pants need to be rolled a few times cause they are long, but Elizabeth and Tim's fit fine.


Oh, so cute!!!!! You did a great job!!! And, I love it that you took your sewing machine with you!!!! I would take my machine to Florida with us if we drove down again! 



Stephres said:


> 1.)Where does B play poker? Tom plays at the race track, so I was just wondering.



1.)   
 




t-beri said:


> WHAT???? HEATHER HAS AN APPLIQUE TUTORIAL? Nobody ever tells me anything around here!!!
> I suppose I would find that in the BOOKMARKS ON PAGE 1 (OR FOLLOW THE LINK IN EITHER HEATHERSUE OR TERESAJOY'S SIGGYS)
> hmmmm...ya learn somethin' new every day
> 
> ...t.


Oh, you are a sarcastic one, aren't you! 


MinnieVanMom said:


> Guess what I found on the very first page.  A link to resources and in the link is one for a Pocahontas costume dress.
> 
> I think Mrs. Miller's is by far better but I had to laugh after hours of trying different things, there is a simple dress right there.


SEE!!!! SEEE TIFANI!!!????!!!! 

THIS is what happens when we don't guide people to the proper resources!!! 

I knew that pattern was there, but didn't say anything, so as not to be too annoying! I'm sorry MiinieVanMom, I should have mentioned it after all!

I'm not listening to you anymore T.!  



HeatherSue said:


> I have been way too on-topic lately, so here are WAY too many Sawyers and Tessas.
> 
> I "borrowed" (okay, I stole it for a few days) my dad's camera and took some pictures of the kids out in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I also got a few of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken later that day when they were outside playing with Daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our garden. This is our first garden and we tried to cram way too much stuff in a little spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm almost done, I promise!  My dad bought this little house for $50 at WalMart (for the grandkids, this is next door at their house) and Sawyer was "helping" him put it together.


Oh goodness, you made me cry with these beautiful pictures!! I love those kids so much! 



HeatherSue said:


> Would you fix your siggy already?



HAHAHAHA!!! That was a good one Heather!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

twob4him said:


> And some totally unrelated garden pics!




I'm so jealous of your veggies.  We've had a few sad little stunted cucumbers, but that's it.  It's been so dry & hot the last few weeks that now everything turning brown & sad.



kjbrown said:


> Here it is!  My first applique, the Hello Kitty shirt.  The face fabric kind of puckers sometimes and not others.  Weird.   But I think it looks great, I am very pleased with it.  And my first twirl skirt!  Used the CarlaC pattern, LOVE it.  Making a "Minnie" one for my daughter now.  This outfit is actually a gift for another girl, but my DD modeled it for me.



That's great!  DD4 keeps begging for a Hello Kitty dress & I keep putting it off.  It seems like others things that really 'need' to get done keep jumping in front of it.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Happy First Day of School!
> 
> OK, this reminds me. I need to ask people who live in warmer climates. Why do you start school so early? I'm presuming that you get out earlier in June. I always thought that it was because of the heat but isn't it just as hot in August??? Can someone solve this mystery for me?? We still have 2-3 weeks before school starts here. BUT we also go to school until the last week of June.


Because they want to torture the parents of the car rider kids  . It is so hot in the car rider line. I think it has something to do with the weather throughout the rest of the year. Here I think it is because of Hurricane season. They shut down the schools when we get weather advisories. which is alot.


----------



## mytwotinks

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Happy First Day of School!
> 
> OK, this reminds me.  I need to ask people who live in warmer climates.  Why do you start school so early?  I'm presuming that you get out earlier in June.  I always thought that it was because of the heat but isn't it just as hot in August???  Can someone solve this mystery for me??  We still have 2-3 weeks before school starts here. BUT we also go to school until the last week of June.



I think that here in Kansas, back in the olden days (and I remember kids doing this when I was in school) the farm parents needed the kids to be out of school in time to help with the harvest.  Seriously.


----------



## mytwotinks

Tinka_Belle said:


> Because they want to torture the parents of the car rider kids  . It is so hot in the car rider line. I think it has something to do with the weather throughout the rest of the year. Here I think it is because of Hurricane season. They shut down the schools when we get weather advisories. which is alot.



The poor bus kids here!  Drew wants to ride the bus sooooo bad this year.  She has romantic ideas of how fun it's going to be.  They are riding the bus home today and we'll see what she thinks of it.  It's pretty mild weather today so it may not be so bad, but I can't wait till the first 90 something degree day when she gets off of the bus soaking wet with sweeat!  I bet she'll be begging mommy to start picking her up at school again!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Happy First Day of School!
> 
> OK, this reminds me.  I need to ask people who live in warmer climates.  Why do you start school so early?  I'm presuming that you get out earlier in June.  I always thought that it was because of the heat but isn't it just as hot in August???  Can someone solve this mystery for me??  We still have 2-3 weeks before school starts here. BUT we also go to school until the last week of June.



Everyone around here that I know of starts next week (I'm in AR).  We usually get out the last week of May or the first week of June depending on the school & how many snow days we have to take (usually we do't have more than one or two).  When I was in school, we started teh week before Labor Day.  I always thought it was sort of funny that we went for a week & then had a short week.     Of course, part of that time we got out the first Monday of deer season too.     It's hot in August, but not any hotter than it is in June.  it's far to hot not to have air conditioning so it doesn't matter that much.  Personally, I'd love it if we went to a schedulae like Misty's kids have where they have a couple weeks of here & there during the year & a much shorter summer break.  Then I could still go to Disny in the fall without taking the girls (well, just 1 for now, but still) out of school.


----------



## minnie2

mytwotinks said:


> I love that he sticks his tongue out while he is concentrating!  Riley is always sticking her tongue out while she is deep in thought.  I wonder if she does it at school while she takes tests?


  Sad to say I do that too... 

 as for the school up until last yr My town started school mid August and I am in IL.  Now we are starting 9/4.  I just hope they still get out the beginning of june!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mytwotinks said:


> The poor bus kids here! Drew wants to ride the bus sooooo bad this year. She has romantic ideas of how fun it's going to be. They are riding the bus home today and we'll see what she thinks of it. It's pretty mild weather today so it may not be so bad, but I can't wait till the first 90 something degree day when she gets off of the bus soaking wet with sweeat! I bet she'll be begging mommy to start picking her up at school again!


I know that this is going to sound bad, but I'm afraid of the bus kids. I'm afraid that if I let Jenna ride the bus than she will get hurt by one of the kids.  I know I'm paranoid.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

mytwotinks said:


> I think that here in Kansas, back in the olden days (and I remember kids doing this when I was in school) the farm parents needed the kids to be out of school in time to help with the harvest.  Seriously.



That's the way it was in AR when my dad was a kid. They got out to help plant & to help harvest.


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> I know that this is going to sound bad, but I'm afraid of the bus kids. I'm afraid that if I let Jenna ride the bus than she will get hurt by one of the kids.  I know I'm paranoid.



I kind of feel the same way except I am more nervous of the no seat belts and the bus drivers!


----------



## Disneysnel

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I have to know, are you actually putting our kids faces on these little figures? Or, do you mean you are replicating some of the clothing?  We want to see pictures, even if you have to go down into the studio!!



First please let me say that I am sorry to be so off-topic! 

Hi Heather Sue!

No, not the actual kids, I wish I could replicate faces, I am not that good.  Just the clothes and those are not copied exactly as my figures are only between 2 and 5 inches tall. I only lurk for inspiration, to admire all the creativity and read the helpful tips and tutes.  I will try to get  pics as soon as I can, I promise. 

I am going to try to get a website going when I get back from WDW.

If you want to see what I am talking about (most people don't even know about these sculptures or ooak (one of a kind) art dolls as we call them) please go to ebay - dolls and bears - dolls - OOAK artist dolls. 

This is not a plug or anything, I obviously don't have anything for sale but most people have not even heard of these sculptures before and I thought you just might like to see what they are. 

 ,
   Kelley


----------



## charlinn

Thanks  I know...I keep telling my family members..."there are more out there like me!!" ...  It's so cool!  Thanks for the compliments...I am going to shorten the patchwork skirt, though...i'll post another pic when it's done.  I am working on a "petal skirt" with some xmas disney fabric...we'll see how it goes.


----------



## mytwotinks

Tinka_Belle said:


> I know that this is going to sound bad, but I'm afraid of the bus kids. I'm afraid that if I let Jenna ride the bus than she will get hurt by one of the kids.  I know I'm paranoid.



I let Riley ride when she was in Kindergarten, but only on the way home.  I'm such a dork, I was worried she wouldn't make it to class if she was on the bus.  Now I take them, mostly because the bus comes at 7:10 and if I take them, we don't have to wake up till 7:10 -7:20.  I have our morning routine down to a science.  We are fast!

At first we had the most wonderful older lady who drove Riley's bus.  She gave the kids a soda or sucker every Friday and if I picked Riley up, she would honk when the bus got to our stop and Riley would run out and get hers!  Now we have a lady who makes sure that the little kids are comfortable and safe.  If one of the kids is upset she makes sure that they are all settled before she goes any further.  

I still think that the newness will wear off and they will ask me to start picking them up.  They end up sitting on the bus for a while by the time it goes to all 4 schools.


----------



## CampbellScot

LisaZoe said:


> Here's Zoe in front of our home for the night:



I know this was from a few days ago, but I wanted to comment! I did my undergrad in Oregon and my sorority did our camping trips at the Yurt village! We all bought tees that said "Yurt-in fer Certain" 

they are GREAT for civilized camping. I won't "camp" any other way! Looks like  y'all had a great time!! Zoe is so cute!!



kstgelais4 said:


> Here are the Pics from Zofia's party yesterday!! Get ready for too many Zoe's!
> Before all her friends came:



oh my goodness SO adorable!! Did she end up wearing the pants with her dress? She looks PRECIOUS!!! How wonderful for you to give your little one such a WONDERFUL birthday party! I'm sure she'll never forget it!! 



jham said:


> I'm back from my camping trip!  Now if I could just do a little laundry and clean my craft room I might be able to SEW!!!
> 
> Here are a few pictures from our trip:
> 
> Luke, Izzy and cousin doggy Luna:



I LOVE It that Luna is cuddling with a rock! Izzy sure has grown!! Luke too!!



ncmomof2 said:


> I made my boys matching shirts for animal kingdom.  My middle child seemed to be getting jealous that I was sewing for his sister!  They have so many disney shirts that I don't want to make one for each day though.
> 
> My oldest says the shirt is itchy around the applique.  Is that normal?  What can I do?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the halloween pictures!



SOOOO adorable!!!!! just darling!! 



NaeNae said:


> I know this is totally off topic but I got to bring my doggy, Rusty, home from the vet today.  He had been there since last Monday.   He has developed an autoimmune disorder that is common to Cockers.   He just turned 5.  My family has owned about 14 Cockers and we've never had this before.  His plateletts got all the way down to 34 and the bottom of normal is 175.  They added another medicine, a chemo type drug, with the prednisone and his count was 265 today.  He will have weekly blood tests to monitor his counts and hopefully he can eventually be weened off the meds.
> 
> *But he's finally home.  *  He spent the evening laying in my lap.



hope he's feeling up and at em soon!!!



kjbrown said:


> Here it is!  My first applique, the Hello Kitty shirt.  The face fabric kind of puckers sometimes and not others.  Weird.   But I think it looks great, I am very pleased with it.  And my first twirl skirt!  Used the CarlaC pattern, LOVE it.  Making a "Minnie" one for my daughter now.  This outfit is actually a gift for another girl, but my DD modeled it for me.



sooooo cute!!! Beautiful job!!! 



billwendy said:


>



What a darling trio!!! Those outfits really turned out great!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I have been way too on-topic lately, so here are WAY too many Sawyers and Tessas.
> 
> I "borrowed" (okay, I stole it for a few days) my dad's camera and took some pictures of the kids out in the yard.



this child is absolutely breathtakingly STUNNING!!! Great pictures Heather!! Really, you did your babies justice!!!



mytwotinks said:


> Well ladies!  School has started!!!!  I just dropped the girls off at their first day and then met a friend for coffee to celebrate!  I am a little sad that summer is over though.  It was so crazy with all of our doctors appts. and tests at the hospital for Riley, but I can't really complain because we were able to make it to most of the major things that we had wanted to do.  It does seem to have slipped away though and now we are headed into the "structure" of the school year.
> 
> I can't get the pictures off of my memory stick, but you'll have to see the "beautiful" (horribly tacky) outfit that Drew picked to wear for her first day.  It is from limited too and it horribly tacky with faux necklaces and jewels all over the front.  It is very DREW!
> 
> Riley was so funny this year.  I guess fifth graders are too cool for new lunch boxes!  I wasn't trying to talk her into a character or anything, but I thought that she would at least want a fresh new little cooler looking one like she has been using, but no go!  She wanted to use her same lunch box and her same backpack.  She also talked to her friends about what they would wear and the general consensus was a jean skirt and t-shirt.  They didn't want to look like they were trying too hard!
> 
> Girls are so funny!!!  Maybe now that they are off at school for a few hours a day being "funny" for other people, I'll have time to keep caught up here and maybe even if I go crazy I can get some sewing done!



I was just thinking of Miss Riley this morning!! I hope she's feeling good and healthy!!!


----------



## mytwotinks

minnie2 said:


> I kind of feel the same way except I am more nervous of the no seat belts and the bus drivers!



I am only a few blocks from school.  I don't know if I would let them ride at all if there was highway involved.  Drew rode a preschool bus and they had them in car seats.  I don't understand why they don't have seat belts, although I can see how difficult it would be to get them all buckled in.


----------



## charlinn

Hello...Thanks so much Travelin' Gal and others that responded to my help post on my siggy!!  It should be fixed now


----------



## mytwotinks

CampbellScot said:


> I was just thinking of Miss Riley this morning!! I hope she's feeling good and healthy!!!



You are so sweet!  She is doing really well right now.  She had some tests Friday and her bladder was emptying a lot better than it was the last time.  I hope that means the flomax is going to help matters.  The surgeon tried to talk me into taking her off of her daily antibiotics (to prevent the infections, I requested it after her last infection) because he said that he didn't want her on them "for no reason."  That kind of ticked me off because in the past (most of her life) preventing infection was a reason.  I told him that I wasn't going to do it the first week of school.  He asked me to do it after another month.  I am going to do it, but if she gets an infection right after she goes off (like she has all summer) I am going to make them put her back on.  I am not going to make her suffer with infections every other week.


----------



## teresajoy

Disneysnel said:


> First please let me say that I am sorry to be so off-topic!
> 
> Hi Heather Sue!
> 
> No, not the actual kids, I wish I could replicate faces, I am not that good.  Just the clothes and those are not copied exactly as my figures are only between 2 and 5 inches tall. I only lurk for inspiration, to admire all the creativity and read the helpful tips and tutes.  I will try to get  pics as soon as I can, I promise.
> 
> I am going to try to get a website going when I get back from WDW.
> 
> If you want to see what I am talking about (most people don't even know about these sculptures or ooak (one of a kind) art dolls as we call them) please go to ebay - dolls and bears - dolls - OOAK artist dolls.
> 
> This is not a plug or anything, I obviously don't have anything for sale but most people have not even heard of these sculptures before and I thought you just might like to see what they are.
> 
> ,
> Kelley



Some of those are really adorable! Some are a bit scary! That takes so much talent!!!

I can't wait to see some of yours!! 



charlinn said:


> Hello...Thanks so much Travelin' Gal and others that responded to my help post on my siggy!!  It should be fixed now



Yeah! I can see your siggy picture now!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

iheartdisney said:


> OK...question for those with boys...
> I really wanted to make the kids some Little Einstien outfits for our day at MGM. (since the fabric is on sale saturday at Hancock)
> I got some cute patterns for the girls, but at a loss for my boy. I can't applique (yet, its on the list of things to figure out). So other than a collared shirt, what can I make for my son?!?
> (Poor boy, the girls get all the cute stuff!)



I kept it simple for the boys...mainly because I did not do appliques with my OLD machine...now I do...(oh!  That calls for a Thanks Heather right?)

But anyway...i did shorts with iron ons...it's hard to tell much from these pics, but you get the idea...















HeatherSue said:


>



Heather!  These are so wonderful!



mytwotinks said:


> I love that he sticks his tongue out while he is concentrating!  Riley is always sticking her tongue out while she is deep in thought.  I wonder if she does it at school while she takes tests?



Can I admit that I stick my tounge out while I concentrate too?  It's is a family thing for us! All the women seem to do it without knowing while we sew!  Pretty funny I guess...or REALLY weird! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Happy First Day of School!
> 
> OK, this reminds me.  I need to ask people who live in warmer climates.  Why do you start school so early?  I'm presuming that you get out earlier in June.  I always thought that it was because of the heat but isn't it just as hot in August???  Can someone solve this mystery for me??  We still have 2-3 weeks before school starts here. BUT we also go to school until the last week of June.




In NC, in most areas we start back the last week of August.  It is a set law...no kidding..that has to do with tourism!  If you live in the areas that "might" get snow, they start a little earlier. (We just are not prepared for snow in NC, so if the kids miss too much school, they don't have to make as many days up on work days and such...they have built in days).  We still finish in June...this year they finished June10.

Oh...the school bus thing...no my kids do not ride the school bus...I was both in a wreck on a school bus and I was beat up on a bus...by a VERY mean kid!  Little PTSD for me I think.  I don't like it because there is such a mix of ages that I don't want them exposed to all that.  Plus, I LOVE picking them up from school!

I do let them ride the bus on field trips, they are with their own age group, a little more well monitored.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> I kind of feel the same way except I am more nervous of the no seat belts and the bus drivers!


This makes me nervous too. Like Kim said I do let Jenna ride the bus for field trips, but of course I am always a parent volunteer and follow behind in my car.  Yeah, Like I said I am paranoid.


----------



## t-beri

mytwotinks said:


> Riley was so funny this year.  I guess fifth graders are too cool for new lunch boxes!  I wasn't trying to talk her into a character or anything, but I thought that she would at least want a fresh new little cooler looking one like she has been using, but no go!  She wanted to use her same lunch box and her same backpack.  She also talked to her friends about what they would wear and the general consensus was a jean skirt and t-shirt.  They didn't want to look like they were trying too hard!



OH!!!! So it's a 5th grader thing!!! Mac HATES his backpack from last year.  But when my mom took him to buy a new one he wouldn't get one  
Then there was the thing where the uniform dress code was released and I bought Mac 8 new polos and now the policy proposal was then rescinded from the school board meeting b/c some parents from the middle and 1 high school that were also on the proposal wanted it pulled and were threatening law suits (over a enforcing a uniform policy  YUP!) and as an innocent bystander our schools policy was not voted on either. SO there is no official uniform policy just standard dress code but they are ENCOURAGING parents to dress their kids in uniforms.
I don't know whether to buy him school clothes or send him in uniforms.  I am very confused.  I already have about a $200 school supply list.. including dry erase markers, socks (for erasing), a ream of copy paper and a THUMB DRIVE
   ugh, I'll be glad when school starts too. It'll mean I'm done getting ready for school to start 



HeatherSue said:


> Here's an example of what most of them looked like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you put Sawyer in the backround of Tessa's picture on purpose?  It looks like it.
> 
> These are really great pictures. I have been meaning to do the same thing w/ my kids since I bought my camera.  Maybe I'll do it this weekend if it's not too hot.
> 
> ...t.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

t-beri said:


> OH!!!! So it's a 5th grader thing!!! Mac HATES his backpack from last year.  But when my mom took him to buy a new one he wouldn't get one
> Then there was the thing where the uniform dress code was released and I bought Mac 8 new polos and now the policy proposal was then rescinded from the school board meeting b/c some parents from the middle and 1 high school that were also on the proposal wanted it pulled and were threatening law suits (over a enforcing a uniform policy  YUP!) and as an innocent bystander our schools policy was not voted on either. SO there is no official uniform policy just standard dress code but they are ENCOURAGING parents to dress their kids in uniforms.
> I don't know whether to buy him school clothes or send him in uniforms.  I am very confused.  I already have about a $200 school supply list.. including dry erase markers, socks (for erasing), a ream of copy paper and a THUMB DRIVE
> ugh, I'll be glad when school starts too. It'll mean I'm done getting ready for school to start
> 
> 
> 
> ...t.



Okay the whole uniform thing...I HATED at first!  but now...no arguing or debating over what they will wear the next day at school.  The kids don't like it but...I do!  Plus, I don't have to worry about them messing up nice clothes at school!  On the down side...every now and then, they have a dress down day and Katie said "Mom!  Look at all the colors!!"  It kinda made me sad.  And, now I can't send them in the cute clothes I can make! 

And yes...i am tired of getting ready for school too!  DRIVING ME NUTS!!!!


----------



## CampbellScot

mytwotinks said:


> You are so sweet!  She is doing really well right now.  She had some tests Friday and her bladder was emptying a lot better than it was the last time.  I hope that means the flomax is going to help matters.  The surgeon tried to talk me into taking her off of her daily antibiotics (to prevent the infections, I requested it after her last infection) because he said that he didn't want her on them "for no reason."  That kind of ticked me off because in the past (most of her life) preventing infection was a reason.  I told him that I wasn't going to do it the first week of school.  He asked me to do it after another month.  I am going to do it, but if she gets an infection right after she goes off (like she has all summer) I am going to make them put her back on.  I am not going to make her suffer with infections every other week.



poor Riley...I'm glad you've been able to advocate for her. Her body needs a break from the constant infection cycle! Are you pumping her full of cranberry juice? I hated the stuff...I thought it was actually medicine!  But it helped...according to the doctors.  I am proof that there is hope though...I grew out of the constant infections by about the 7th or 8th grade. I never had them again the way I did when I was young. Doctors did caution my mom that pregnancy might cause a recurrence of the issues, but that was the only time they anticipated I might have issues with bladder/kidney issues.

Hope Riley has a super first day at school! Drew too in her sparkle outfit!!


----------



## minnie2

mytwotinks said:


> I am only a few blocks from school.  I don't know if I would let them ride at all if there was highway involved.  Drew rode a preschool bus and they had them in car seats.  I don't understand why they don't have seat belts, although I can see how difficult it would be to get them all buckled in.


 I let Nik ride in kindergarten because the Kindergarten school really pushed the parents to let their kids ride and made it hard for a parent to drop the kid off.  Kyle was only 3 so the thought of dragging him in and out of the car was a nightmare.  We had some major issues when she road.  It irked me that the driver handed out tons of candy and one time it was open so as a good mom I tossed it.  Well Nik told her and the driver yelled at me for tossing the candy So my Jersey mouth took over.  There was also times when the driver would see us walking out of the house wave and drive away.  So Once again my Jersey mouth would take over and call the transportation department and make them send another bus!   I dorve her both ways in 1st grade and planned to do it in 2nd.  Last yr Kyle was in K and he wanted to ride the bus.  So I let him I got the little paper saying he will be picked up at x time and dropped of at 3:15pm.  Fine so I was outside waiting for him on the 1st day at 3:10pm.  3:20 no bus 3:40 no bus, at 4pm I finally decided to call the transportation department.  Well they told me the paper I had was wrong his bus shouldn't arrive until 3:45 but that day it was running about 45 minutes behind! They could careless If I told them that they sent me a paper wit a 3:15 drop off time which was Nik's drop of time too so I had no reason to question it.  Needless to say that was the last bus ride to or from school he had!!!!!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> This makes me nervous too. Like Kim said I do let Jenna ride the bus for field trips, but of course I am always a parent volunteer and follow behind in my car.  Yeah, Like I said I am paranoid.


I am usually the parent volunteer too.  Last yr was a it rough since they were in different schools and got out at different times. but this yr they are together so it will e so much easier!  



t-beri said:


> OH!!!! So it's a 5th grader thing!!! Mac HATES his backpack from last year.  But when my mom took him to buy a new one he wouldn't get one
> Then there was the thing where the uniform dress code was released and I bought Mac 8 new polos and now the policy proposal was then rescinded from the school board meeting b/c some parents from the middle and 1 high school that were also on the proposal wanted it pulled and were threatening law suits (over a enforcing a uniform policy  YUP!) and as an innocent bystander our schools policy was not voted on either. SO there is no official uniform policy just standard dress code but they are ENCOURAGING parents to dress their kids in uniforms.
> I don't know whether to buy him school clothes or send him in uniforms.  I am very confused.  I already have about a $200 school supply list.. including dry erase markers, socks (for erasing), a ream of copy paper and a THUMB DRIVE
> ugh, I'll be glad when school starts too. It'll mean I'm done getting ready for school to start ...t.


You are so lucky!  Nik had to have the Disneystore hannah Montana lunch box and bag!  So $40 later she is Hannah Montana ready!


----------



## kjbrown

MinnieVanMom said:


> All the girls and the outfits are so cute.  It is very hard with only a 5 yr boy who destroys everything he wears.  I might try a few things for myself after I get the costume done.



My daughter destroys everything, too.  It was heartbreaking at first, but I'm getting over it.  I finally just figured, I make it for to wear.  So she can either wear it and destroy it, or I can stick it in the closet.





iheartdisney said:


> OK...question for those with boys...
> I really wanted to make the kids some Little Einstien outfits for our day at MGM. (since the fabric is on sale saturday at Hancock)
> I got some cute patterns for the girls, but at a loss for my boy. I can't applique (yet, its on the list of things to figure out). So other than a collared shirt, what can I make for my son?!?
> (Poor boy, the girls get all the cute stuff!)



For my son and a neighbor boy, I am making the bucket hat from youcanmakethis.  Also the CarlaC bowling shirt.  I was thinking about some pants maybe.  Applique shirts with "boy" characters is on my long list.  If I ever get there!   



teresajoy said:


> That is fantastic!!!! I am very impressed! Your first applique, and it is a gift!!! WOW!!! Confidence and talent!!!
> 
> Your daughter is so adorable!



Well, I figured it the applique didn't turn out, I could just give her the skirt!  

Thanks.  And thanks to all of you who have commented, it means a lot seeing how talented you all are!


----------



## HeatherSue

Thanks for all of your compliments on the pictures!  I also tend to stick my tounge out when I'm concentrating.  So do my mom and dad, so it runs in the family!!



Disneysnel said:


> First please let me say that I am sorry to be so off-topic!
> 
> Hi Heather Sue!
> 
> No, not the actual kids, I wish I could replicate faces, I am not that good.  Just the clothes and those are not copied exactly as my figures are only between 2 and 5 inches tall. I only lurk for inspiration, to admire all the creativity and read the helpful tips and tutes.  I will try to get  pics as soon as I can, I promise.
> 
> I am going to try to get a website going when I get back from WDW.
> 
> If you want to see what I am talking about (most people don't even know about these sculptures or ooak (one of a kind) art dolls as we call them) please go to ebay - dolls and bears - dolls - OOAK artist dolls.
> 
> This is not a plug or anything, I obviously don't have anything for sale but most people have not even heard of these sculptures before and I thought you just might like to see what they are.
> 
> ,
> Kelley


We don't apologize for being off-topic!   
I'm glad to hear there aren't little dolls with our kid's faces on them!! 
I looked up the dolls on ebay and some of them are really cool!!  I can't wait to see yours!!



charlinn said:


> Thanks  I know...I keep telling my family members..."there are more out there like me!!" ...  It's so cool!  Thanks for the compliments...I am going to shorten the patchwork skirt, though...i'll post another pic when it's done.  I am working on a "petal skirt" with some xmas disney fabric...we'll see how it goes.


I can see your whole siggy pic now!! Yay! Disregard my pm, unless you would like help resizing more pics.



t-beri said:


> Did you put Sawyer in the backround of Tessa's picture on purpose?  It looks like it.
> 
> These are really great pictures. I have been meaning to do the same thing w/ my kids since I bought my camera.  Maybe I'll do it this weekend if it's not too hot.
> 
> ...t.



Nope, he was just playing with the watering can and he was ready to go inside, so he was looking in through the window at the dogs.  I was actually "done" taking pictures when I took that one, but I thought she looked cute so I snapped another one.  The next time I do this, I'll do it later in the evening, or in the morning.  I guess this time of day isn't the best time because it was too bright.  They kept squinting!


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> I have been way too on-topic lately, so here are WAY too many Sawyers and Tessas.
> 
> I "borrowed" (okay, I stole it for a few days) my dad's camera and took some pictures of the kids out in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an example of what most of them looked like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I also got a few of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken later that day when they were outside playing with Daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our garden. This is our first garden and we tried to cram way too much stuff in a little spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm almost done, I promise!  My dad bought this little house for $50 at WalMart (for the grandkids, this is next door at their house) and Sawyer was "helping" him put it together.




GORGEOUS! And no, I'm not th_ing them!  You have such beautiful kids!  I love the picture of Henry and Sawyer, makes you wonder what he is saying to him.


So I just took the kids to swimming lessons.  DD10's friend, also 10 came along (sometimes she hangs out at our house so she doesn't have to go to daycare).  She and Jayden are planning on being Elphaba and Galinda/Glinda for Halloween (you should see them sing "Loathing" together. it rocks!) and she said her mom doesn't want her to be Glinda because it is too princessy  then later she was telling me how she loves princesses but everyone says she is too old to love princesses.  She talked about how she has a couple of princess toys and she does not play with them with her friends because they will make fun of her  Of course I told her Jayden would never make fun of her and will happily play princess with her any day.   She also said she really wanted a princess tee shirt at Disneyland but would be embarrased to wear it to school  I told her several times that I am not a little girl  and I LOVE princesses, I have more than one princess shirt which I wear proudly, I would happily play princesses AT MY AGE.  I don't think that made her feel better  but honestly, it made me sad.  I'm glad Jayden doesn't feel this way yet and I hope her "princess pride" can wear off a little on her cute friend.


----------



## t-beri

I LOVE uniforms. Every other elementary school in the county except 1 (the parents voted against it) has had them since Gavin started school.  But he is moving to a brand new school and for some reason the school board needed to officially VOTE for the policy but it got wrapped into a proposal to extend the uniforms into middle school and for 1 of the high schools.  The middle and H.S. parents threw a fit.When they rescinded the proposal our school policy was off of the agenda, as well, until next year.  I was actually upset about it!!  Some of the schools uniform policy's are less strict. in some you can wear any navy, black or tan pants so don't allow cargo pants or black pants.  Most schools have about 3 colors (school colors) to choose from, some offer polos w/ the schools logo as well but they aren't mandatory.  one school lets them wear any style pants and any color polo.   I already bought his burgandy and hunter green polos. I wanted to add a few gold ones to the group but now I think I need to buy him some suitable street clothes. He doesn't think anyone will CHOOSE to wear the uniforms. 
I'm very quite upset about the situation. I could take uniforms back and buy clothes but what if the school is successful in encouraging the kids to wear the uniforms? what then...I'd have to buy uniforms...I guess I will send him to school and not worry too  much and make my decision after the first week is over. 
...t.

BTW...Teresa and Heather!!!! enough with the ganging up!! See if I try to help w/ the Links ever again!( I know you were THRILLED!! )  Denise, Jeanne...could SOMEBODY get my back around here? JEESH, just leave me for the wolves why dontcha?
...t.


----------



## mytwotinks

minnie2 said:


> You are so lucky!  Nik had to have the Disneystore hannah Montana lunch box and bag!  So $40 later she is Hannah Montana ready!



My kids would not be riding the bus if I wasn't so sure that their bus driver would be looking out for them.  I'm pretty lucky.  It usually ends up being easier to pick them up, but this year they divided the elementary so Drew is at the lower elementary (k-2) and Riley is at the upper (3-5).  Riley can ride over to Drew's and I can pick them both up there, so that may be what we end up doing after the initial excitement of the bus wears off.

Drew picked out a Hannah Montana lunchbox at Target that was shaped like a guitar.  She has been carying it around for a couple of weeks pretending to "play" it.  We also got the thermos and the container to keep food warm.  $40 later, I am going to have to force myself to stay motivated and make lunches!  I really don't want them eating at school too much.  I will let them if it's something special, but I want them to stick to our diet and there isn't any way to know what in the world they are eating in what they serve.  Plus, I have a real problem with calling fried cheese or chips and fake cheese dip a main course!


----------



## mytwotinks

t-beri said:


> I LOVE uniforms. Every other elementary school in the county except 1 (the parents voted against it) has had them since Gavin started school.  But he is moving to a brand new school and for some reason the school board needed to officially VOTE for the policy but it got wrapped into a proposal to extend the uniforms into middle school and for 1 of the high schools.  The middle and H.S. parents threw a fit.When they rescinded the proposal our school policy was off of the agenda, as well, until next year.  I was actually upset about it!!  Some of the schools uniform policy's are less strict. in some you can wear any navy, black or tan pants so don't allow cargo pants or black pants.  Most schools have about 3 colors (school colors) to choose from, some offer polos w/ the schools logo as well but they aren't mandatory.  one school lets them wear any style pants and any color polo.   I already bought his burgandy and hunter green polos. I wanted to add a few gold ones to the group but now I think I need to buy him some suitable street clothes. He doesn't think anyone will CHOOSE to wear the uniforms.
> I'm very quite upset about the situation. I could take uniforms back and buy clothes but what if the school is successful in encouraging the kids to wear the uniforms? what then...I'd have to buy uniforms...I guess I will send him to school and not worry too  much and make my decision after the first week is over.
> ...t.
> 
> BTW...Teresa and Heather!!!! enough with the ganging up!! See if I try to help w/ the Links ever again!( I know you were THRILLED!! )  Denise, Jeanne...could SOMEBODY get my back around here? JEESH, just leave me for the wolves why dontcha?
> ...t.



That stinks about the uniforms.  I really think I would like having uniforms.  Less worrying about what to wear!

Sorry, I probably won't be much help.  I'm kind of a coward!


----------



## t-beri

Hey Jeanne, I'll come play Princess w/ you  That is sad and I hope that you are able to smack Jayden around a bit and bring her to her senses if she ever speaks of disowning princessdom.  

Once again you have succeeded in making me feel very jealous and left out because I have never heard the soundtrack to WICKED.  I also have been meaning to read the second book, but haven't.  Is Son of a Witch any good?  

And Misty makes me wanna read Twilight but DS is always on about how much the troll, *Ehem*, sorry got something caught in my throat, his step mom (read: the woman his dad lives with and gave a huge fetchin' rock to but is NEVER going to marry) LOVES these books and is obsessed with vampires.  So I had to put my love of all things Vampiric aside and pretend like I am not interested one bit.   I am however looking forward to the movie after seeing a trailer.


----------



## mytwotinks

jham said:


> GORGEOUS! And no, I'm not th_ing them!  You have such beautiful kids!  I love the picture of Henry and Sawyer, makes you wonder what he is saying to him.
> 
> 
> So I just took the kids to swimming lessons.  DD10's friend, also 10 came along (sometimes she hangs out at our house so she doesn't have to go to daycare).  She and Jayden are planning on being Elphaba and Galinda/Glinda for Halloween (you should see them sing "Loathing" together. it rocks!) and she said her mom doesn't want her to be Glinda because it is too princessy  then later she was telling me how she loves princesses but everyone says she is too old to love princesses.  She talked about how she has a couple of princess toys and she does not play with them with her friends because they will make fun of her  Of course I told her Jayden would never make fun of her and will happily play princess with her any day.   She also said she really wanted a princess tee shirt at Disneyland but would be embarrased to wear it to school  I told her several times that I am not a little girl  and I LOVE princesses, I have more than one princess shirt which I wear proudly, I would happily play princesses AT MY AGE.  I don't think that made her feel better  but honestly, it made me sad.  I'm glad Jayden doesn't feel this way yet and I hope her "princess pride" can wear off a little on her cute friend.



Riley has a best little friend that I am sooooo glad she found.  The two of them are total dorks together and they couldn't care less!  She is her first friend that she made that wasn't through me.  Most of the friends she was close to before it was because I had known their mom or met her at some function or something.  They just found each other in 3rd grade and it's been wonderful!  They love the fairies and they love their webkinz!

It's great when girls meet friends that they are comfortable with and don't judge each other!  The only "problem" that this little girl's mom and I see is that they are soooooo close that they seem to have forgotten that any other girls exist!


----------



## kjbrown

Off the topic of custom clothes, but on the topic of Disney World...

I got a discount code and want to take my DD4 to WDW for her birthday (Halloween).  DH is putting up a stink.   Did I mention he got laid off?   

But I wanna goooooooo (she says in her whiniest voice).

Okay, done now.  Back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## teresajoy

jham said:


> She talked about how she has a couple of princess toys and she does not play with them with her friends because they will make fun of her  Of course I told her Jayden would never make fun of her and will happily play princess with her any day.   She also said she really wanted a princess tee shirt at Disneyland but would be embarrased to wear it to school  I told her several times that I am not a little girl  and I LOVE princesses, I have more than one princess shirt which I wear proudly, I would happily play princesses AT MY AGE.  I don't think that made her feel better  but honestly, it made me sad.  I'm glad Jayden doesn't feel this way yet and I hope her "princess pride" can wear off a little on her cute friend.


That is sad!! Hopefully hanging out with you guys will bring out her inner princess!!!

Speaking of Inner Princess, has anyone heard from, Sondra, CindyBGood lately??? 



t-beri said:


> BTW...Teresa and Heather!!!! enough with the ganging up!! See if I try to help w/ the Links ever again!( I know you were THRILLED!! )  Denise, Jeanne...could SOMEBODY get my back around here? JEESH, just leave me for the wolves why dontcha?
> ...t.



OH, I see, you can dish it out, but you can't take it huh????? 

Ok, Ok, please forgive me T.!  I really did appreciate the help with the bookmarks too!  That saved me a bunch of time! 




mytwotinks said:


> Riley has a best little friend that I am sooooo glad she found.  The two of them are total dorks together and they couldn't care less!  She is her first friend that she made that wasn't through me.  Most of the friends she was close to before it was because I had known their mom or met her at some function or something.  They just found each other in 3rd grade and it's been wonderful!  They love the fairies and they love their webkinz!
> 
> It's great when girls meet friends that they are comfortable with and don't judge each other!  The only "problem" that this little girl's mom and I see is that they are soooooo close that they seem to have forgotten that any other girls exist!



That is so sweet that they found each other! Arminda had a good friend at school last year, but she moved to Texas! I hope she finds another good friend.  Brian's brother and his familly live right by the school Arminda goes to, but they drive their kids 25 minutes each way, to another (and in my experience, worse) school district  But, they are seriously talking about sending them to our school district this year, so I'm hoping maybe Arminda will be in the same class as her "twin cousin" this year.


----------



## longaberger_lara

kjbrown said:


>



So cute!  I wish I had one when I was a kid - I loved hello kitty.  What am I talking about - I still write checks with a hello kitty pen!



billwendy said:


>



The crab outfits are great!  Wish I was at the beach!



HeatherSue said:


> \



The pictures of Sawyer and Tessa are fantastic!  I love my DSLR.  We bought a Nikon D40 last fall because our oldest daughter was starting school sports and we wanted to be able to take great pictures for a scrapbook for her.  I love that camera!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Happy First Day of School!
> 
> OK, this reminds me.  I need to ask people who live in warmer climates.  Why do you start school so early?  I'm presuming that you get out earlier in June.  I always thought that it was because of the heat but isn't it just as hot in August???  Can someone solve this mystery for me??  We still have 2-3 weeks before school starts here. BUT we also go to school until the last week of June.



I honestly don't know why we start so early here, but we do get a week long fall break and spring break, and I think we are getting 3 weeks at Christmas this year.


----------



## GeorgiaAristocat

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Happy First Day of School!
> 
> OK, this reminds me.  I need to ask people who live in warmer climates.  Why do you start school so early?  I'm presuming that you get out earlier in June.  I always thought that it was because of the heat but isn't it just as hot in August???  Can someone solve this mystery for me??  We still have 2-3 weeks before school starts here. BUT we also go to school until the last week of June.



To add what others have said, I think that part of it is that it is TOO hot in August down here to do much outside.  So, they might as well be in school, right, and out when it is NOT too hot in July?  We have a modified schedule.  We started on August 4, get a week in October, the whole week of Thanksgiving, 2 1/2 wks for Christmas/New Year, the week of President's Day, a week in April (spring break) and are done the Friday AFTER Memorial day.  Personally, I think they could drop either the February or April week in favor of getting out a week earlier, but what do I know?

Also, we do NOT have uniforms, but I am of the crowd that wishes we DID so that there would not be any debate (or tears) about what to wear and what is still in the laundry.  And my oldest just started kindergarten this year.   



Tinka_Belle said:


> I know that this is going to sound bad, but I'm afraid of the bus kids. I'm afraid that if I let Jenna ride the bus than she will get hurt by one of the kids.  I know I'm paranoid.



I am not so frightened of my little girl getting hurt (she rides the bus to school in the morning only), but I am VERY concerned about what kind of language she is likely to pick up.  Once my boy starts "big" school next year and I don't have to go in opposite directions to get them both to school I will start dropping them off instead of riding the bus.  Although, so far, my daughter LOVES getting to ride the bus (probably because it makes her feel so grown up!)

Other comments:

LOVED the Hello Kitty outfits.  Might have to make one for my girl.  

Sorry I lurk so much instead of post.  I come here for inspiration frequently.  I should try to post pics of all my kids costumes.  (Mine tend to wear costumes to the parks instead of customs.  I still make them and they are still comfortable, so it doesn't bother me.)  Strangely, Pocahontas is the next one for my girl.  Who was asking about the perfect fabric?  I got some of the sueded poly.  I also made my son a peter pan last year out of the same type of fabric - it wears and washes really well and has the right look.


----------



## mom2princessizzy

kjbrown said:


> Here it is!  My first applique, the Hello Kitty shirt.  The face fabric kind of puckers sometimes and not others.  Weird.   But I think it looks great, I am very pleased with it.  And my first twirl skirt!  Used the CarlaC pattern, LOVE it.  Making a "Minnie" one for my daughter now.  This outfit is actually a gift for another girl, but my DD modeled it for me.



Gorgeous!! Love the fabrics you used in the twirl skirt!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Off to work...again, but it pays the bills and also gives up free food.  Truly I do love my job and thank the Lord each day for having such a blessing.

I did do something on the Pocahontas costume today.  I loaded up the kids in the car and we went to the hardware store to look at fabric.  I have picked out a creamy yellow micro fleece.  DD says I will be too hot but I am going with it is a small dress at evening.  

I has a big stretch to the side.  How should I sew this different because of the stretch?


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> GORGEOUS! And no, I'm not th_ing them!  You have such beautiful kids!  I love the picture of Henry and Sawyer, makes you wonder what he is saying to him.
> 
> 
> So I just took the kids to swimming lessons.  DD10's friend, also 10 came along (sometimes she hangs out at our house so she doesn't have to go to daycare).  She and Jayden are planning on being Elphaba and Galinda/Glinda for Halloween (you should see them sing "Loathing" together. it rocks!) and she said her mom doesn't want her to be Glinda because it is too princessy  then later she was telling me how she loves princesses but everyone says she is too old to love princesses.  She talked about how she has a couple of princess toys and she does not play with them with her friends because they will make fun of her  Of course I told her Jayden would never make fun of her and will happily play princess with her any day.   She also said she really wanted a princess tee shirt at Disneyland but would be embarrased to wear it to school  I told her several times that I am not a little girl  and I LOVE princesses, I have more than one princess shirt which I wear proudly, I would happily play princesses AT MY AGE.  I don't think that made her feel better  but honestly, it made me sad.  I'm glad Jayden doesn't feel this way yet and I hope her "princess pride" can wear off a little on her cute friend.


That is so sad that kids her age don't like princesses or make fun of her for liking them!  Nik hasn't said that is why she doesn't want princess stuff anymore but I can kind of tell that she does the Hannah Montana thing with the girls but at home she loves the princesses.  I just keep telling her how much I love them and I even tell her friends how cool and feisty they all are.  HEr close friends like them too so I am happy.  I am also hoping now that we are DVC members and her friends know we go all the time they will start thinking they are cool because they are!  



mytwotinks said:


> My kids would not be riding the bus if I wasn't so sure that their bus driver would be looking out for them.  I'm pretty lucky.  It usually ends up being easier to pick them up, but this year they divided the elementary so Drew is at the lower elementary (k-2) and Riley is at the upper (3-5).  Riley can ride over to Drew's and I can pick them both up there, so that may be what we end up doing after the initial excitement of the bus wears off.
> 
> Drew picked out a Hannah Montana lunchbox at Target that was shaped like a guitar.  She has been carying it around for a couple of weeks pretending to "play" it.  We also got the thermos and the container to keep food warm.  $40 later, I am going to have to force myself to stay motivated and make lunches!  I really don't want them eating at school too much.  I will let them if it's something special, but I want them to stick to our diet and there isn't any way to know what in the world they are eating in what they serve.  Plus, I have a real problem with calling fried cheese or chips and fake cheese dip a main course!


You'll get used to making lunches before long it becomes 2nd nature.



mytwotinks said:


> Riley has a best little friend that I am sooooo glad she found.  The two of them are total dorks together and they couldn't care less!  She is her first friend that she made that wasn't through me.  Most of the friends she was close to before it was because I had known their mom or met her at some function or something.  They just found each other in 3rd grade and it's been wonderful!  They love the fairies and they love their webkinz!
> 
> It's great when girls meet friends that they are comfortable with and don't judge each other!  The only "problem" that this little girl's mom and I see is that they are soooooo close that they seem to have forgotten that any other girls exist!


I agree it is great when your kid finds a little buddy that they get along with so well.  Thankfully Nikki has found 3 that I adore.  One sadly is in another school but they still talk a bit.  The other 2 are both on cheer with her and their moms are great too!  The best part about one of the girls is she has a little brother who gets along so wonderfully with Kyle and they are ow the best of friends!  



kjbrown said:


> Off the topic of custom clothes, but on the topic of Disney World...
> 
> I got a discount code and want to take my DD4 to WDW for her birthday (Halloween).  DH is putting up a stink.   Did I mention he got laid off?
> 
> But I wanna goooooooo (she says in her whiniest voice).
> 
> Okay, done now.  Back to your regularly scheduled programming...


So sorry about your DH and his job!  Hopefully he will find one very soon and you can go! 

On the topic of jobs.  I feel so bad for my cousin!  her DH was told that in 3-4 months his job is being out sourced to India!  The irony of it is he is from India and came here to have a better life and now even his job is being outsourced!  

 Back to work on my bowling shirts!


----------



## HeatherSue

*I UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT*
It may seem like I post that all the time (t), but I haven't updated in almost 2 weeks!



jham said:


> GORGEOUS! And no, I'm not th_ing them!  You have such beautiful kids!  I love the picture of Henry and Sawyer, makes you wonder what he is saying to him.


Thank you!   I was also wondering what Henry was whispering to Sawyer.

How sad that 10 year olds think they're too old for princesses. 



t-beri said:


> BTW...Teresa and Heather!!!! enough with the ganging up!! See if I try to help w/ the Links ever again!( I know you were THRILLED!! )  Denise, Jeanne...could SOMEBODY get my back around here? JEESH, just leave me for the wolves why dontcha?
> ...t.



Hey! I believe it was you, Steph, and Marlo that started the ganging up stuff!   But, I still love you all!   BTW, have you seen my applique tutorial?



mytwotinks said:


> Plus, I have a real problem with calling fried cheese or chips and fake cheese dip a main course!


I despise processed cheese product!  Why do they insist on serving that junk to kids?



teresajoy said:


> Ok, Ok, please forgive me T.!  I really did appreciate the help with the bookmarks too!  That saved me a bunch of time!



I had no idea T helped with the bookmarks!  I would have just taken her abuse, had I known.  

I haven't heard from Cindy_B_Good in a LONG time!  I think of her often, though.    Sondra, if you're reading, come out of lurkdom!!


----------



## spongemommie05

jham said:


> GORGEOUS! And no, I'm not th_ing them!  You have such beautiful kids!  I love the picture of Henry and Sawyer, makes you wonder what he is saying to him.
> 
> 
> So I just took the kids to swimming lessons.  DD10's friend, also 10 came along (sometimes she hangs out at our house so she doesn't have to go to daycare).  She and Jayden are planning on being Elphaba and Galinda/Glinda for Halloween (you should see them sing "Loathing" together. it rocks!) and she said her mom doesn't want her to be Glinda because it is too princessy  then later she was telling me how she loves princesses but everyone says she is too old to love princesses.  She talked about how she has a couple of princess toys and she does not play with them with her friends because they will make fun of her  Of course I told her Jayden would never make fun of her and will happily play princess with her any day.   She also said she really wanted a princess tee shirt at Disneyland but would be embarrased to wear it to school  I told her several times that I am not a little girl  and I LOVE princesses, I have more than one princess shirt which I wear proudly, I would happily play princesses AT MY AGE.  I don't think that made her feel better  but honestly, it made me sad.  I'm glad Jayden doesn't feel this way yet and I hope her "princess pride" can wear off a little on her cute friend.


That is just sad ! I am hoping that My Jayedyn wont go through that stage, I highly doubt it since she is our only girl.. 



t-beri said:


> I LOVE uniforms. Every other elementary school in the county except 1 (the parents voted against it) has had them since Gavin started school.  But he is moving to a brand new school and for some reason the school board needed to officially VOTE for the policy but it got wrapped into a proposal to extend the uniforms into middle school and for 1 of the high schools.  The middle and H.S. parents threw a fit.When they rescinded the proposal our school policy was off of the agenda, as well, until next year.  I was actually upset about it!!  Some of the schools uniform policy's are less strict. in some you can wear any navy, black or tan pants so don't allow cargo pants or black pants.  Most schools have about 3 colors (school colors) to choose from, some offer polos w/ the schools logo as well but they aren't mandatory.  one school lets them wear any style pants and any color polo.   I already bought his burgandy and hunter green polos. I wanted to add a few gold ones to the group but now I think I need to buy him some suitable street clothes. He doesn't think anyone will CHOOSE to wear the uniforms.
> I'm very quite upset about the situation. I could take uniforms back and buy clothes but what if the school is successful in encouraging the kids to wear the uniforms? what then...I'd have to buy uniforms...I guess I will send him to school and not worry too  much and make my decision after the first week is over.
> ...t.
> 
> BTW...Teresa and Heather!!!! enough with the ganging up!! See if I try to help w/ the Links ever again!( I know you were THRILLED!! )  Denise, Jeanne...could SOMEBODY get my back around here? JEESH, just leave me for the wolves why dontcha?
> ...t.


Ya know i would not mind uniforms at school so much it would save on clothes for my big family but they would have to have at least a fri as a free day so my kids could wear there customs.. 
and to help you vent DUH don't schools realize that us parents NEED to know these things Before school starts.... 



mytwotinks said:


> My kids would not be riding the bus if I wasn't so sure that their bus driver would be looking out for them.  I'm pretty lucky.  It usually ends up being easier to pick them up, but this year they divided the elementary so Drew is at the lower elementary (k-2) and Riley is at the upper (3-5).  Riley can ride over to Drew's and I can pick them both up there, so that may be what we end up doing after the initial excitement of the bus wears off.
> 
> Drew picked out a Hannah Montana lunchbox at Target that was shaped like a guitar.  She has been carying it around for a couple of weeks pretending to "play" it.  We also got the thermos and the container to keep food warm.  $40 later, I am going to have to force myself to stay motivated and make lunches!  I really don't want them eating at school too much.  I will let them if it's something special, but I want them to stick to our diet and there isn't any way to know what in the world they are eating in what they serve.  Plus, I have a real problem with calling fried cheese or chips and fake cheese dip a main course!


 Speaking of lunches Made me wonder what my kids had for breakfast and lunch let me see....  
Breakfast:
Pancake/sausage on a stick , Either Coco Roos or Crispy rice  Banana and choice of milk
Lunch: choice of 
Beefy Mac or
Taco Salad or
Cheese Pizza or
Bologna/cheese sandwich or

Mandarin chicken salad 
Choice of Milk
Dessert A piece of chocolate cake 

 gosh better than what i had ....



t-beri said:


> Hey Jeanne, I'll come play Princess w/ you  That is sad and I hope that you are able to smack Jayden around a bit and bring her to her senses if she ever speaks of disowning princessdom.
> 
> Once again you have succeeded in making me feel very jealous and left out because I have never heard the soundtrack to WICKED.  I also have been meaning to read the second book, but haven't.  Is Son of a Witch any good?
> 
> And Misty makes me wanna read Twilight but DS is always on about how much the troll, *Ehem*, sorry got something caught in my throat, his step mom (read: the woman his dad lives with and gave a huge fetchin' rock to but is NEVER going to marry) LOVES these books and is obsessed with vampires.  So I had to put my love of all things Vampiric aside and pretend like I am not interested one bit.   I am however looking forward to the movie after seeing a trailer.


 You could always read them on the down low but after reading it you could not keep your excitement quiet.. 



kjbrown said:


> Off the topic of custom clothes, but on the topic of Disney World...
> 
> I got a discount code and want to take my DD4 to WDW for her birthday (Halloween).  DH is putting up a stink.   Did I mention he got laid off?
> 
> But I wanna goooooooo (she says in her whiniest voice).
> 
> Okay, done now.  Back to your regularly scheduled programming...


 Oh That is toughy , it is hard when DH get laid off.. I hope things get better 4 ya . (and you get to take DD to the world ) shhhh don't let DH know i am supporting you


----------



## iheartdisney

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I kept it simple for the boys...mainly because I did not do appliques with my OLD machine...now I do...(oh!  That calls for a Thanks Heather right?)
> 
> But anyway...i did shorts with iron ons...it's hard to tell much from these pics, but you get the idea...


oooh, those are good! Now I just have to decide which sister he gets to match! I have it planned so the girls don't totally match...but its going to be cute, I can't wait to get started!
I like the Raglans also, but as we are going in Early September, the less sleeves, the better!
I have an entire drawer of hats no one will wear, so I learned my lesson there!


----------



## glorib

kjbrown said:


> Here it is!  My first applique, the Hello Kitty shirt.  The face fabric kind of puckers sometimes and not others.  Weird.   But I think it looks great, I am very pleased with it.  And my first twirl skirt!  Used the CarlaC pattern, LOVE it.  Making a "Minnie" one for my daughter now.  This outfit is actually a gift for another girl, but my DD modeled it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the requisite twirl photo...



Wow! You did a fantastic job!  Your dd is so cute, too - I love how she's got her pinky up in the twirl photo - so dainty!



minnie2 said:


> Morning!  I heard Heather has a great tutorial!!!!  Though she is far to shy to mention it!!!!



   



billwendy said:


> I finally finished the crabby outfits and we are at the beach right now!! I think they turned out pretty good. Hannahs pants need to be rolled a few times cause they are long, but Elizabeth and Tim's fit fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had posted these birthday outfits before, but I finally had all my girls together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually brought my sewing machine with me to the beach house - our company is gone, so I think I"ll get it out tonight~~~



So cute!  I love the crab outfits!



HeatherSue said:


> I have been way too on-topic lately, so here are WAY too many Sawyers and Tessas.
> 
> I "borrowed" (okay, I stole it for a few days) my dad's camera and took some pictures of the kids out in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an example of what most of them looked like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I also got a few of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken later that day when they were outside playing with Daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm almost done, I promise!  My dad bought this little house for $50 at WalMart (for the grandkids, this is next door at their house) and Sawyer was "helping" him put it together.



Oh. My. Goodness.  BEAUTIFUL photos and kids, especially!



mytwotinks said:


> Well ladies!  School has started!!!!  I just dropped the girls off at their first day and then met a friend for coffee to celebrate!  I am a little sad that summer is over though.  It was so crazy with all of our doctors appts. and tests at the hospital for Riley, but I can't really complain because we were able to make it to most of the major things that we had wanted to do.  It does seem to have slipped away though and now we are headed into the "structure" of the school year.
> 
> I can't get the pictures off of my memory stick, but you'll have to see the "beautiful" (horribly tacky) outfit that Drew picked to wear for her first day.  It is from limited too and it horribly tacky with faux necklaces and jewels all over the front.  It is very DREW!
> 
> Riley was so funny this year.  I guess fifth graders are too cool for new lunch boxes!  I wasn't trying to talk her into a character or anything, but I thought that she would at least want a fresh new little cooler looking one like she has been using, but no go!  She wanted to use her same lunch box and her same backpack.  She also talked to her friends about what they would wear and the general consensus was a jean skirt and t-shirt.  They didn't want to look like they were trying too hard!
> 
> Girls are so funny!!!  Maybe now that they are off at school for a few hours a day being "funny" for other people, I'll have time to keep caught up here and maybe even if I go crazy I can get some sewing done!



Hope both girls had a great day at school!  Caleb starts next week.  I don't know what I'm going to do with only Ella at home.  We're both going to miss him so much.


----------



## HeatherSue

glorib said:


> Hope both girls had a great day at school!  Caleb starts next week.  I don't know what I'm going to do with only Ella at home.  We're both going to miss him so much.



You'll just have to get on here and sob with the rest of us.   Tessa doesn't start until September 2, but I'm going to be a wreck!

BTW, I have no idea why you're laughing at Minnie2's comment on my applique tutorial.   Do you have the link to it?  I can post it if you need it!


----------



## teresajoy

How do I post  pictures?
How do I multi-quote?
How do I make the pictures smaller in my reply?
Does anyone know of a good applique tutorial?
Are there any free patterns out there?

All these mysteries and MORE answered in the first post!


----------



## teresajoy

I was going to post this earlier, but I think I forgot, or maybe I'm just repeating myself, in which case, just ignore me!

I found this site today: http://m-sewing.com/ 
It has quite a few free patterns in PDF format. Lots of adult clothes and some kids. Some of their patterns aren't uploaded yet, but it is a really neat site!!  

I added it to the "adult clothing" and "stuff I need to sort out" folders in the bookmarks. The link which can be found in mine and Heather's signatures and in the first post of this thread!  

Oh, and I also added a bunch of hair braiding sites! Which I have speant way too much time looking at today!


----------



## mytwotinks

glorib said:


> Hope both girls had a great day at school!  Caleb starts next week.  I don't know what I'm going to do with only Ella at home.  We're both going to miss him so much.



It really is weird!  I remember taking Drew to K-mart on Riley's first day of Kindergarten because we were just so bored at home by ourselves.  She just sat in the cart all confused about why there wasn't someone there entertaining her like Riley always did.

I never did get used to being alone during the day though.  I waste a lot of time checking on the girls!  I keep forgetting they aren't there.  I plan on being better with time management this year and getting more done during the day.


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> How do I post  pictures?
> How do I multi-quote?
> How do I make the pictures smaller in my reply?
> Does anyone know of a good applique tutorial?
> Are there any free patterns out there?
> 
> All these mysteries and MORE answered in the first post!



I SO enjoy your sarcasm, my dear sister!  



teresajoy said:


> I was going to post this earlier, but I think I forgot, or maybe I'm just repeating myself, in which case, just ignore me!
> 
> I found this site today: http://m-sewing.com/
> It has quite a few free patterns in PDF format. Lots of adult clothes and some kids. Some of their patterns aren't uploaded yet, but it is a really neat site!!
> 
> I added it to the "adult clothing" and "stuff I need to sort out" folders in the bookmarks. The link which can be found in mine and Heather's signatures and in the first post of this thread!
> 
> Oh, and I also added a bunch of hair braiding sites! Which I have speant way too much time looking at today!



That is such a cool site!  Thank you!

ETA:  Make sure you click on "show me more" on that website and you'll see even more free patterns!


----------



## glorib

HeatherSue said:


> You'll just have to get on here and sob with the rest of us.   Tessa doesn't start until September 2, but I'm going to be a wreck!
> 
> BTW, I have no idea why you're laughing at Minnie2's comment on my applique tutorial.   Do you have the link to it?  I can post it if you need it!



Yes, be prepared for a sob-fest on Monday.

And I'm laughing at that comment because, girl, if you pimped out that tutorial any more, I'd think you were getting paid with each hit on the site!  And if that's the case, I'll be happy to pimp it out, too, if you'll give me a cut!  Can I start now?

Hey!  Anyone looking for a GREAT applique tutorial?  Click the link to HeatherSue's FABULOUS applique tutorial!  It's the BESTEST!
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html

OK, seriously, though, I think it's awesome and you're the bestest for taking the time and putting it together - It is really a fabulous resourse for those wanting to learn to applique!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> You'll just have to get on here and sob with the rest of us.   Tessa doesn't start until September 2, but I'm going to be a wreck!
> 
> BTW, I have no idea why you're laughing at Minnie2's comment on my applique tutorial.   Do you have the link to it?  I can post it if you need it!


 I bawl on the 1st day of school every yr!  What can I say I actually mss my kids when they are in school then add to the fact each 1st day of school means they are growing up just a little more.  Ok now I can't get that song let them be little  out of my head!  any one who wants to have a good cry with me here is the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ17tutZtd8

 Oh and she is laughing because I made a funny And yes I actually do have the link to it!  problem is I am far too impatient and bad at directions to fallow it!  maybe one day!  



teresajoy said:


> I was going to post this earlier, but I think I forgot, or maybe I'm just repeating myself, in which case, just ignore me!
> 
> I found this site today: http://m-sewing.com/
> It has quite a few free patterns in PDF format. Lots of adult clothes and some kids. Some of their patterns aren't uploaded yet, but it is a really neat site!!
> 
> I added it to the "adult clothing" and "stuff I need to sort out" folders in the bookmarks. The link which can be found in mine and Heather's signatures and in the first post of this thread!
> 
> Oh, and I also added a bunch of hair braiding sites! Which I have speant way too much time looking at today!


Cool I can't wait to check it out!!!!!    You know I LOVE those bookmarks!  



mytwotinks said:


> It really is weird!  I remember taking Drew to K-mart on Riley's first day of Kindergarten because we were just so bored at home by ourselves.  She just sat in the cart all confused about why there wasn't someone there entertaining her like Riley always did.
> 
> I never did get used to being alone during the day though.  I waste a lot of time checking on the girls!  I keep forgetting they aren't there.  I plan on being better with time management this year and getting more done during the day.


I have no clue what I am going to do this yr Kyle will be in school for a full day this yr!  i just hope his teacher and Nik's teacher likes parent helpers!  What am I going to do with my day because you know the house aint getting cleaned that would just make far too much sense!   HUM I know I will sew!!!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I SO enjoy your sarcasm, my dear sister!
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a cool site!  Thank you!
> 
> ETA:  Make sure you click on "show me more" on that website and you'll see even more free patterns!



HEHE, I knew you'd appreciate that Heather!  

If anyone knows of any other cool sites like that or burdastyle, please share!


----------



## jham

t-beri said:


> BTW...Teresa and Heather!!!! enough with the ganging up!! See if I try to help w/ the Links ever again!( I know you were THRILLED!! )  Denise, Jeanne...could SOMEBODY get my back around here? JEESH, just leave me for the wolves why dontcha?
> ...t.



Sorry it took me so long to respond to this, I was busy checking out Heather's applique tutorial.  I'M HERE FOR YOU T!  I can't believe anyone would pick on you!   



t-beri said:


> Hey Jeanne, I'll come play Princess w/ you  That is sad and I hope that you are able to smack Jayden around a bit and bring her to her senses if she ever speaks of disowning princessdom.
> 
> Once again you have succeeded in making me feel very jealous and left out because I have never heard the soundtrack to WICKED.  I also have been meaning to read the second book, but haven't.  Is Son of a Witch any good?
> 
> And Misty makes me wanna read Twilight but DS is always on about how much the troll, *Ehem*, sorry got something caught in my throat, his step mom (read: the woman his dad lives with and gave a huge fetchin' rock to but is NEVER going to marry) LOVES these books and is obsessed with vampires.  So I had to put my love of all things Vampiric aside and pretend like I am not interested one bit.   I am however looking forward to the movie after seeing a trailer.



Yes, we need a "big girl princess party"!  I have not read the book of Wicked, everyone I know that has really did not like it and liked the play much better, so I'll just stick with what I love.  I liked the Twilight books.  Cover your eyes Misty---they were pretty good, but I'm not OBSESSED like some people I know (and love  )



mytwotinks said:


> Riley has a best little friend that I am sooooo glad she found.  The two of them are total dorks together and they couldn't care less!  She is her first friend that she made that wasn't through me.  Most of the friends she was close to before it was because I had known their mom or met her at some function or something.  They just found each other in 3rd grade and it's been wonderful!  They love the fairies and they love their webkinz!
> 
> It's great when girls meet friends that they are comfortable with and don't judge each other!  The only "problem" that this little girl's mom and I see is that they are soooooo close that they seem to have forgotten that any other girls exist!



It's funny, this friend of Jayden's was probably the first person to come introduce herself to Jayden when we moved in here 4 years ago.  They have been "friendly" going to each other's birthday parties and playing together on the rare occasion, but this summer they have really clicked.  Her mother and I were just talking about why they didn't play together more often before, because they get along FABULOUSLY, they never bicker or argue or make each other feel bad, which I have found to be rare in 10-year-old girls.  Now throw in their mutual friend and problems abound


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> I bawl on the 1st day of school every yr!  What can I say I actually mss my kids when they are in school then add to the fact each 1st day of school means they are growing up just a little more.  Ok now I can't get that song let them be little  out of my head!  any one who wants to have a good cry with me here is the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ17tutZtd8!



I'm glad I'm not the only one that cries the first day of school every year!!!! Corey is going to be a Junior this year, and....and....give me a minute.... *sniff* *sniff*......ok, think I'm ok now.... I still cry about his first day of school! I think when he graduates, he needs to take a year off, and just spend it with his Mommy! Just the two of us, like it was before those pesky little sisters of his came along! Oh, my baby, where did the time go??

Kenny Loggins has a song on the CD Pooh Corner, that makes Heather and I cry every time. I think it's called "Turn Around". I'd have to get the CD out to check, but it's a three hanky! 

Here it is on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8mfhP891lQ

For our parent's anniversary party, Heather put together a video of their life, and she put this song in it when she showed pictures of us kids. (The YouTube video isn't ours, it some random strangers!) There wasn't a dry eye in the house by the end of the video! 


And, I've had a lot of fun here today with all the teasing! It's fun to be off topoic for a day! 

Ok, I am watching that video, and BAWLING!!!


----------



## minnie2

teresajoy said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that cries the first day of school every year!!!! Corey is going to be a Junior this year, and....and....give me a minute.... *sniff* *sniff*......ok, think I'm ok now.... I still cry about his first day of school! I think when he graduates, he needs to take a year off, and just spend it with his Mommy! Just the two of us, like it was before those pesky little sisters of his came along! Oh, my baby, where did the time go??
> 
> Kenny Loggins has a song on the CD Pooh Corner, that makes Heather and I cry every time. I think it's called "Turn Around". I'd have to get the CD out to check, but it's a three hanky!
> 
> 
> And, I've had a lot of fun here today with all the teasing! It's fun to be off topoic for a day!
> 
> Ok, I am watching that video, and BAWLING!!!


I swear sometimes I think with all the 3 of us ( meaning Heather) have in common we are long lost sisters!   
 I swear I will cry every yr they go to school!  I cry at the thought of them getting older at all!  Heck I have a tear in my eye right now.  Yeah I am a sap!  If I can get the scanner working I will post this old comic strip my mom found that she had on her fridge when I was a kid.  It is something about you can tell the mom's of kindergartners because they are crying where as the older kids all the parents are cheering.  Problem is I will be bawling with the kindergarten moms!  

Then I go on to think OMG one day they will get married and leave me!  I told George we need to get  a huge piece of land some where down south ( I miss te south so much!) and build a house for us and let the kids each build a house on the property so they can't leave us!  

I think Corey should listen to his mom and take the yr off to be with Mommy!  Maybe even a mommy and son trip to wdw!  Hey I kind of like that Idea when each kid graduates they get a trip alone with mommy to wdw!  HUM I need to mention that one to George!


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


> Sorry it took me so long to respond to this, I was busy checking out Heather's applique tutorial.  I'M HERE FOR YOU T!  I can't believe anyone would pick on you!


Jeanne!!!!   She picked on me first!!!  Well, today at least.   



teresajoy said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that cries the first day of school every year!!!! Corey is going to be a Junior this year, and....and....give me a minute.... *sniff* *sniff*......ok, think I'm ok now.... I still cry about his first day of school! I think when he graduates, he needs to take a year off, and just spend it with his Mommy! Just the two of us, like it was before those pesky little sisters of his came along! Oh, my baby, where did the time go??
> 
> Kenny Loggins has a song on the CD Pooh Corner, that makes Heather and I cry every time. I think it's called "Turn Around". I'd have to get the CD out to check, but it's a three hanky!
> 
> 
> And, I've had a lot of fun here today with all the teasing! It's fun to be off topoic for a day!
> 
> Ok, I am watching that video, and BAWLING!!!


Okay, Teresa, even I think it's a little weird that you want Corey to take a year off to spend with his mommy.  

I am trying to find the video file where I made that video for mom and dad's anniversary.  I want to put it on youtube.  But, it's really long, so I don't know if I can do that.  Once I get it done, I'll advertise it on here, every day if necessary.



glorib said:


> Yes, be prepared for a sob-fest on Monday.
> 
> And I'm laughing at that comment because, girl, if you pimped out that tutorial any more, I'd think you were getting paid with each hit on the site!  And if that's the case, I'll be happy to pimp it out, too, if you'll give me a cut!  Can I start now?
> 
> Hey!  Anyone looking for a GREAT applique tutorial?  Click the link to HeatherSue's FABULOUS applique tutorial!  It's the BESTEST!
> http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
> 
> OK, seriously, though, I think it's awesome and you're the bestest for taking the time and putting it together - It is really a fabulous resourse for those wanting to learn to applique!



Seriously now, tell me what you REALLY think!   

No, unfortunately I don't get paid every time someone clicks on it.  Also, to my defense, I did not call it the bestest applique tutorial ever, that was my sister!! 

You people are cracking me up today!  



minnie2 said:


> Cool I can't wait to check it out!!!!!    You know I LOVE those bookmarks!


Sure, suck up to her now, why dontcha!


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> I swear sometimes I think with all the 3 of us ( meaning Heather) have in common we are long lost sisters!
> I swear I will cry every yr they go to school!  I cry at the thought of them getting older at all!  Heck I have a tear in my eye right now.  Yeah I am a sap!  If I can get the scanner working I will post this old comic strip my mom found that she had on her fridge when I was a kid.  It is something about you can tell the mom's of kindergartners because they are crying where as the older kids all the parents are cheering.  Problem is I will be bawling with the kindergarten moms!
> 
> Then I go on to think OMG one day they will get married and leave me!  I told George we need to get  a huge piece of land some where down south ( I miss te south so much!) and build a house for us and let the kids each build a house on the property so they can't leave us!
> 
> I think Corey should listen to his mom and take the yr off to be with Mommy!  Maybe even a mommy and son trip to wdw!  Hey I kind of like that Idea when each kid graduates they get a trip alone with mommy to wdw!  HUM I need to mention that one to George!



I'm crying right now, just thinking about this! 

Yes, a trip to WDW!!! That would be so much fun! Just Corey and I!  

It's at times like this that I'm glad my kids are spaced so far apart! I would be such a mess if they all left home right after the other!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, Teresa, even I think it's a little weird that you want Corey to take a year off to spend with his mommy.
> 
> I am trying to find the video file where I made that video for mom and dad's anniversary.  I want to put it on youtube.  But, it's really long, so I don't know if I can do that.  Once I get it done, I'll advertise it on here, every day if necessary.
> 
> No, unfortunately I don't get paid every time someone clicks on it.  Also, to my defense, I did not call it the bestest applique tutorial ever, that was my sister!!
> 
> You people are cracking me up today!
> 
> 
> Sure, suck up to her now, why dontcha!


Hey I like that idea she had about Corey!  So leave her alone just wait until your kids get older and see if you start wanting te same thing  

 Not sucking up I love them!  Never been a good suck up more like a f-up  

 It has been a fun day and I have actually got some sewing done if you can believe it!  I just have to put the sleeves and buttons on the bowling shirts!  

 Hopefully after the kids get back from Karate I can finish and post the pics tomorrow.  They are each getting tested for a new belt tonight so hopefully I can get some good pictures!


----------



## minnie2

teresajoy said:


> I'm crying right now, just thinking about this!
> 
> Yes, a trip to WDW!!! That would be so much fun! Just Corey and I!
> 
> It's at times like this that I'm glad my kids are spaced so far apart! I would be such a mess if they all left home right after the other!


Well you have a few yrs to plan it so start planning it!  

 Mine are only 2 yrs apart and when they leave i am going to be a mess!  Is it ad telling them NOT to go away to school???


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I finished Kaitlyns skirt last night.  








Twirling








Almost falling 




Just the peti









Sorry so many Katies she was having fun. 


On the school bus situation last year I always drove the kids, until I had my surgery. They then started riding the bus home.   This year they wanted to ride the bus with the other kids in our subdivision.  I am allowing it but I watch them get on the bus in the mornings and I watch Katilyn walk home since they split up the Elementary kids from the older ones.  


I also agree that the school supply list is out of control I mean this year we had to get Kaitlyn Duct Tape!  I have no clue why.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> 1.)Okay, Teresa, even I think it's a little weird that you want Corey to take a year off to spend with his mommy.
> 
> 2.)I am trying to find the video file where I made that video for mom and dad's anniversary.  I want to put it on youtube.  But, it's really long, so I don't know if I can do that.  Once I get it done, I'll advertise it on here, every day if necessary.
> 
> 3.)No, unfortunately I don't get paid every time someone clicks on it.  Also, to my defense, I did not call it the bestest applique tutorial ever, that was my sister!!
> 
> You people are cracking me up today!


1.)   WHATEVER!  

2.)I think you can post pretty big files on there. I know that someone posted an episode of Super Nanny once, some lady from Utah was on it....   But, that was broke up into a few different parts. 


3.)Yep, I'm the one that called it the BESTEST!!!  Because, it's the first one that made complete sense to me! 





minnie2 said:


> 1.)Hey I like that idea she had about Corey!  So leave her alone just wait until your kids get older and see if you start wanting te same thing
> 
> 2.)Not sucking up I love them!  Never been a good suck up more like a f-up
> 
> 3.)It has been a fun day and I have actually got some sewing done if you can believe it!  I just have to put the sleeves and buttons on the bowling shirts!
> 
> 4.)Hopefully after the kids get back from Karate I can finish and post the pics tomorrow.  They are each getting tested for a new belt tonight so hopefully I can get some good pictures!


1.)Thank you!
2.)And thank you again!
3.)Wow, I'm impressed!!!
4.)I can't wait to see pictures!




minnie2 said:


> 1.)Well you have a few yrs to plan it so start planning it!
> 
> 2.)Mine are only 2 yrs apart and when they leave i am going to be a mess!  Is it ad telling them NOT to go away to school???


1.)Now, that is just a mean thing to remind me!
2.) I have Corey completely convinced that going to one of the local colleges is the very best choice for him! That, or just taking some vocational type classes!  Really though, the colleges right around here are pretty good!


----------



## ncmomof2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I kept it simple for the boys...mainly because I did not do appliques with my OLD machine...now I do...(oh!  That calls for a Thanks Heather right?)
> 
> But anyway...i did shorts with iron ons...it's hard to tell much from these pics, but you get the idea...



Where did you see the Little Einsteins?  I thought they were only available at the character dining!  Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I finished Kaitlyns skirt last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so many Katies she was having fun.




It looks great!!!! 

I wonder what they are going to do with the duct tape???


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> Then I go on to think OMG one day they will get married and leave me! I told George we need to get a huge piece of land some where down south ( I miss te south so much!) and build a house for us and let the kids each build a house on the property so they can't leave us!


OMG I have tears thinking of Jenna being old enough to get married.  Nope my little baby with the soft black curls will never be a grown up. (Jenna was born with black curls just so you know.)



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I finished Kaitlyns skirt last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost falling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the peti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree that the school supply list is out of control I mean this year we had to get Kaitlyn Duct Tape!  I have no clue why.


That skirt is too cute. I have some of that fabric left over. I might have to make a skirt or a shirt with it.

The DUCT tape is for their mouths.  JK, but that is an odd item.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Well she is in 2nd grade so it could be to keep 'em in their seats or to keep 'em quiet.


----------



## spongemommie05

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I finished Kaitlyns skirt last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost falling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the peti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry so many Katies she was having fun.
> 
> 
> On the school bus situation last year I always drove the kids, until I had my surgery. They then started riding the bus home.   This year they wanted to ride the bus with the other kids in our subdivision.  I am allowing it but I watch them get on the bus in the mornings and I watch Katilyn walk home since they split up the Elementary kids from the older ones.
> 
> 
> I also agree that the school supply list is out of control I mean this year we had to get Kaitlyn Duct Tape!  I have no clue why.


That skirt and lil girl are cute....



teresajoy said:


> It looks great!!!!
> 
> I wonder what they are going to do with the duct tape???


That is for when the kids don't listen and are acting up so they can have a DWC pepsi break 
No really ! i am curious now ?

My kiddos did not have to get anything for school and they got these pretty cool Organizers so that they write all there info and homework in it and then i just have to sign it and walla Not a million papers coming home... 

Jeanne !!! i am NOT OBSESSED WITH TWILIGHT  (that is part of my inner mantra i have to repeat due to The shrink's orders )    

Just because i am going to Fork's WA  to see Bella's house and the meadow and the resteraunt Bella Italia  
Love ya 2


----------



## mytwotinks

So, I don't cry so much on the first day of school, but when I clean out their closets that is a hard day for me!  It's not that I don't sometimes feel like crying on the first day, it's just that I try no to.  Last year on Drew's first day of Kindergarten some friends and I went to the boats and gambled!  It really helped, plus I came out even when I was almost out of money right when we had to leave!!!!! 

Now I did feel a little bad when Drew's teacher called to ask me to bring her some new pants because she had an accident and I was almost an hour away in Kansas City, MO.  I felt like a jerk showing up to pick her up wreaking of cigarette smoke from the regulars at the Ameristar!

My sister asked me if I was "gonna be too drunk to come up to school" the next day to top myself.  Oh well, no mommy is perfect!


----------



## mytwotinks

So Teresa, I don't think your idea of a trip to Disney World is weird at all!  Guess what my sister and I decided all of our kiddos are getting for graduation gifts?!?!?!?!?!?!?!






A big fat trip to Disney with their mommy and Aunt Nise!  Or in my kid's case a big fat trip to Disney with their mommy and Aunt Kerry!

For some reason Jordan went for the idea, but Kerry's son who is graduating this year wants to go hunting with his stepdad.  I am still trying to talk him into the trip with Aunt Nise, but I'm not having so much luck yet?  What is wrong with teenage boys nowadays?


----------



## spongemommie05

AS i sit here i can hear Camden Kj and Logan downstairs fighting like animals probably over some stupid game on the computer What is wrong with Boy's in general.. 

Argh !!!!! Sorry to vent..


----------



## bobbi565

Help!  I posted this on the family board, and they suggested I come here.  DS has decided, after being incredibly envious of all the pretty little girls in their princess costumes on our last cruise, that he will be Prince Charming when he meets Cinderella on our June 09 Land/Sea vacation.  We found this...

http://www.buycostumes.com/Disney-Prince-Charming-Child-Costume/21451/ProductDetail.aspx

but it only seems to come in 4-6, and I've searched for a while to no avail.  DS would just fit in it right now (he's 6 in Nov., and quite tall) and we've got ten more months to go.  He really wants this costume!

I don't really sew more than buttons, so any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## teresajoy

Tinka_Belle said:


> OMG I have tears thinking of Jenna being old enough to get married.  Nope my little baby with the soft black curls will never be a grown up. (Jenna was born with black curls just so you know.)
> .


Oh, I bet she was adorable!!! 



mytwotinks said:


> My sister asked me if I was "gonna be too drunk to come up to school" the next day to top myself.  Oh well, no mommy is perfect!


 




mytwotinks said:


> So Teresa, I don't think your idea of a trip to Disney World is weird at all!  Guess what my sister and I decided all of our kiddos are getting for graduation gifts?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big fat trip to Disney with their mommy and Aunt Nise!  Or in my kid's case a big fat trip to Disney with their mommy and Aunt Kerry!
> 
> For some reason Jordan went for the idea, but Kerry's son who is graduating this year wants to go hunting with his stepdad.  I am still trying to talk him into the trip with Aunt Nise, but I'm not having so much luck yet?  What is wrong with teenage boys nowadays?


Now, there we go! That is such a great idea! I'll have to run this one by him! Of course, I would miss Arminda and Lydia terribly!




bobbi565 said:


> Help!  I posted this on the family board, and they suggested I come here.  DS has decided, after being incredibly envious of all the pretty little girls in their princess costumes on our last cruise, that he will be Prince Charming when he meets Cinderella on our June 09 Land/Sea vacation.  We found this...
> 
> http://www.buycostumes.com/Disney-Prince-Charming-Child-Costume/21451/ProductDetail.aspx
> 
> but it only seems to come in 4-6, and I've searched for a while to no avail.  DS would just fit in it right now (he's 6 in Nov., and quite tall) and we've got ten more months to go.  He really wants this costume!
> 
> I don't really sew more than buttons, so any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!




You've got 10 months, that is pleanty of time to learn to sew!! Buy CarlaC's easy fit pants pattern from http://www.youcanmakethis.com  and there you have the pants.  

Heather made Sawyer a really cute Prince Charming costume. I don't remember what pattern she used for it though. She may come along and give you some advice. I think there are pictures of it in the Photobucket account. There are also pictures in our trip reports, (he wore it our first day in the parks when we went to 1900 Park Fare).

ETA: Since he's so cute, I decided to post the picture:





Obviously, he's a bit smaller than your son.


----------



## sahm1000

mytwotinks said:


> So, I don't cry so much on the first day of school, but when I clean out their closets that is a hard day for me!  It's not that I don't sometimes feel like crying on the first day, it's just that I try no to.  Last year on Drew's first day of Kindergarten some friends and I went to the boats and gambled!  It really helped, plus I came out even when I was almost out of money right when we had to leave!!!!!
> 
> Now I did feel a little bad when Drew's teacher called to ask me to bring her some new pants because she had an accident and I was almost an hour away in Kansas City, MO.  I felt like a jerk showing up to pick her up wreaking of cigarette smoke from the regulars at the Ameristar!
> 
> My sister asked me if I was "gonna be too drunk to come up to school" the next day to top myself.  Oh well, no mommy is perfect!




I cry at the first day of school too!  Even though mine are just in preschool it still makes me sad.  And I hate the thought of Grace going to kindergarden next year (I'm red-shirting her this year, her birthday is only 5 weeks before the cut off).  

I feel bad when I pack away their baby clothes too.  Lilly is already starting to out grow a few things and I hate it.  I even get sad when she outgrows a diaper size !  


All of the schools around here I think know not to contact the Moms in the area on the first day of school.  Last year I was invited to 3 different parties for first day of school (there is a clever name for them but I can't remember what it is) and all of them involved drinking.  Some Moms are drowning their sorrows and some are celebrating!  

My kids have driven me crazy today.  If anyone would like a three and five year old they are for sale, cheap, and there is a no return policy in effect!  So far today they got finger nail polish on the new built-in in our game room upstairs (I was downstairs nursing and didn't even know that Grace had nail polish in her room - thanks to the weekend visit by my in-laws  ), again while I was nursing (this time in my bedroom) they decided to show off for the contractor and electrician who were working on my house how they could walk up the outside of my spiral staircase (um, hello, if you saw someones children doing this wouldn't you stop them??????  I know they aren't their children but I'll get a picture of my staircase when all of the work is done and show you how high it is) and Claire decided to take off the part of the bouncy seat that Lilly looks at while she sits in it and smashed her in the face with it.  It has been a joyful day around here.  It is starting to make me rethink crying when school starts in two weeks!


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


> Sorry it took me so long to respond to this, I was busy checking out Heather's applique tutorial.  I'M HERE FOR YOU T!  I can't believe anyone would pick on you!
> 
> 
> Yes, we need a "big girl princess party"!  I have not read the book of Wicked, everyone I know that has really did not like it and liked the play much better, so I'll just stick with what I love.  I liked the Twilight books.  Cover your eyes Misty---they were pretty good, but I'm not OBSESSED like some people I know (and love  )



1.Thank you very much JEANNE!  I'm glad someone here is my friend.
How was it btw?  The tutorial, I've heard it's just meh 
2.I  Wicked.  I had to go out of town for training w/ out my family well, mymom and dad went so they paid for dinner and stuff AND I had no kids  and I thought I might get a book in over the 3 days including travel and my parents could HARDLY coax me out of the room to go to the lounge for Seared Ahi and a Margarita. I started it around 4 on TH. and was finished sat night-but was in class fri and sat.





Tykatmadismomma said:


> I finished Kaitlyns skirt last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree that the school supply list is out of control I mean this year we had to get Kaitlyn Duct Tape!  I have no clue why.





Tykatmadismomma said:


> Well she is in 2nd grade so it could be to keep 'em in their seats or to keep 'em quiet.



1. GREAT JOB!!! She looks like she loves it!
2. I think it ws just ENOUGH Katies.
3. THANK YOU!!  These teachers are crazy.  I don't even know why they needed dry erase marker. All we heard last year was about all of the technology going into the school and how the teachers have intellipads that transfer everything they write straight through the new-fangle projectors they have onto a screen!!!!  What the heck???
4   Now Elizabeth is funny....who knew 

1. No, Teresa, it's not creepy at all 
2. Way to stifle your sons personal growth Teresa 
3. Heather, you really should be more supportive of your sister, she did say your tutorial is the bestest and I think we all know that may be a stretch 
4. I'm sorry that was just mean.  Sometimes I can't help myself. ESPECIALLY when I'm getting picked on all the time!!!!

...t.


----------



## teresajoy

t-beri said:


> 1. No, Teresa, it's not creepy at all
> 2. Way to stifle your sons personal growth Teresa
> 3. Heather, you really should be more supportive of your sister, she did say your tutorial is the bestest and I think we all know that may be a stretch
> 4. I'm sorry that was just mean.  Sometimes I can't help myself. ESPECIALLY when I'm getting picked on all the time!!!!
> 
> ...t.



1.)I'm glad you agree!!

hey, wait a minute! Are you being sarcastic???!!! 
2.) That's what Mom's are for.
3.)Hey missy watch it, I know approximately where you live! 
4.) Yes, Tifani Nicole, that WAS mean! 

Now, where is that little violin smiley that I can play for you??

Ah, here it is!   


I hope no one thinks we are serious!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Tykatmadismomma said:


>



She is SUCH a pretty girl!! I love her new skirt.  The petti even looks good on it's own!


----------



## HeatherN

Hello everyone! I decided to venture over to this side of the boards finally. I was previously banned from here as my daughter was one of those chosen or a Make a wish Big Give.It's nice to finally get a look at all your beautiful work!
I just wanted to say thank you to all that were involved with our give.You have no idea how much it means to us that you all wanted to help spread the pixi dust.All your beautiful clothing and gifts mean the world to us.We had the most magical trip that we will never ever forget.We had Many, many great comments about all the clothing.So many people wanted to know where I had got them and I told them all about this great group.Many of the characters also loved them.They couldn't say it in so many words but a few of them made a heart sign and pointed to them.Terk the gorilla at Animal kingdom even wanted one for herself!  I am startng to update my trip report and it will have lots of pictures of the kids wearing the clothes.Feel free to pop over and peek at them.Thank you once again to a wonderful group of people with huge hearts.I am proud to "know" you all.


----------



## HeatherSue

bobbi565 said:


> Help!  I posted this on the family board, and they suggested I come here.  DS has decided, after being incredibly envious of all the pretty little girls in their princess costumes on our last cruise, that he will be Prince Charming when he meets Cinderella on our June 09 Land/Sea vacation.  We found this...
> 
> http://www.buycostumes.com/Disney-Prince-Charming-Child-Costume/21451/ProductDetail.aspx
> 
> but it only seems to come in 4-6, and I've searched for a while to no avail.  DS would just fit in it right now (he's 6 in Nov., and quite tall) and we've got ten more months to go.  He really wants this costume!
> 
> I don't really sew more than buttons, so any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!



That costume for sale is adorable! I'm the one that made the Prince Charming costume my sister posted.  The jacket and pants were pretty easy, but attaching the other stuff wasn't!  I'd offer to make one for you, but all the embellishments fell off after I washed it! 



sahm1000 said:


> My kids have driven me crazy today.  If anyone would like a three and five year old they are for sale, cheap, and there is a no return policy in effect!  So far today they got finger nail polish on the new built-in in our game room upstairs (I was downstairs nursing and didn't even know that Grace had nail polish in her room - thanks to the weekend visit by my in-laws  ), again while I was nursing (this time in my bedroom) they decided to show off for the contractor and electrician who were working on my house how they could walk up the outside of my spiral staircase (um, hello, if you saw someones children doing this wouldn't you stop them??????  I know they aren't their children but I'll get a picture of my staircase when all of the work is done and show you how high it is) and Claire decided to take off the part of the bouncy seat that Lilly looks at while she sits in it and smashed her in the face with it.  It has been a joyful day around here.  It is starting to make me rethink crying when school starts in two weeks!


  I hope tomorrow is better!



t-beri said:


> 1.Thank you very much JEANNE!  I'm glad someone here is my friend.
> How was it btw?  The tutorial, I've heard it's just meh
> 2.I  Wicked.  I had to go out of town for training w/ out my family well, mymom and dad went so they paid for dinner and stuff AND I had no kids  and I thought I might get a book in over the 3 days including travel and my parents could HARDLY coax me out of the room to go to the lounge for Seared Ahi and a Margarita. I started it around 4 on TH. and was finished sat night-but was in class fri and sat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. GREAT JOB!!! She looks like she loves it!
> 2. I think it ws just ENOUGH Katies.
> 3. THANK YOU!!  These teachers are crazy.  I don't even know why they needed dry erase marker. All we heard last year was about all of the technology going into the school and how the teachers have intellipads that transfer everything they write straight through the new-fangle projectors they have onto a screen!!!!  What the heck???
> 4   Now Elizabeth is funny....who knew
> 
> 1. No, Teresa, it's not creepy at all
> 2. Way to stifle your sons personal growth Teresa
> 3. Heather, you really should be more supportive of your sister, she did say your tutorial is the bestest and I think we all know that may be a stretch
> 4. I'm sorry that was just mean.  Sometimes I can't help myself. ESPECIALLY when I'm getting picked on all the time!!!!
> 
> ...t.


Meh? Meh? 

Need I remind you that you picked on me first?!



teresajoy said:


> 1.)I'm glad you agree!!
> 
> hey, wait a minute! Are you being sarcastic???!!!
> 2.) That's what Mom's are for.
> 3.)Hey missy watch it, I know approximately where you live!
> 4.) Yes, Tifani Nicole, that WAS mean!
> 
> Now, where is that little violin smiley that I can play for you??
> 
> Ah, here it is!
> 
> 
> I hope no one thinks we are serious!!



We're not serious?   
 



HeatherN said:


> Hello everyone! I decided to venture over to this side of the boards finally. I was previously banned from here as my daughter was one of those chosen or a Make a wish Big Give.It's nice to finally get a look at all your beautiful work!
> I just wanted to say thank you to all that were involved with our give.You have no idea how much it means to us that you all wanted to help spread the pixi dust.All your beautiful clothing and gifts mean the world to us.We had the most magical trip that we will never ever forget.We had Many, many great comments about all the clothing.So many people wanted to know where I had got them and I told them all about this great group.Many of the characters also loved them.They couldn't say it in so many words but a few of them made a heart sign and pointed to them.Terk the gorilla at Animal kingdom even wanted one for herself!  I am startng to update my trip report and it will have lots of pictures of the kids wearing the clothes.Feel free to pop over and peek at them.Thank you once again to a wonderful group of people with huge hearts.I am proud to "know" you all.



HEATHER!!!!!    !!!  Are you going to stick around and post with us every once in a while?  I hope so!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Ok...I'm lost!  But in my trying to read the last few pages I noticed that Tifani actually read the Wicked book and LOVED it...REALLY????  I hated that book.  When you have a moment, can you tell me how you got through it?  I forced myself to read it because I love the musical so much but I was lost for most of it (clearly a theme for me lately  )  I'm scared to try the other books.


----------



## sohappy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ok...I'm lost!  But in my trying to read the last few pages I noticed that Tifani actually read the Wicked book and LOVED it...REALLY????  I hated that book.  When you have a moment, can you tell me how you got through it?  I forced myself to read it because I love the musical so much but I was lost for most of it (clearly a theme for me lately  )  I'm scared to try the other books.



I read the book because I have hopes of seeing the musical one day.  I couldn't stop reading it, but it was because I wanted to know what happened next, when it was going to get good, etc.  It was just meh for me.  I can't wait to see the musical!  Next time I make it to NYC, you will have to make a trip down and see it with me!


----------



## t-beri

Oh I absolutely LOVED the story in WICKED!!!  I have not seen or heard the musical.  I am a bit of an obsessive reader.  I enjoyed it very much.  But I like details.  I am always interested in what happens before and after a story and it was kind of before AND after the Wizard of Oz which is one of my favorite stories of all time. I loved the books. It was also easy reading.  So often I am reading a book that is more challenging b/c I get so little reading time that I don't want to spend it reading something that makes me think.  I enjoyed reading a book I could finish in a day or 2.   And again  I totally LOVED the story line.  My MIL's BFF just told her she liked it too.  I mean, we can't be the only ones....it made it to Broadway 

...t.


----------



## jham

OMG T!!! Your new siggy totally crackys me up!!!    




Tykatmadismomma said:


> I finished Kaitlyns skirt last night.




That is so cute and Kaitlyn is gorgeous!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

sohappy said:


> I read the book because I have hopes of seeing the musical one day.  I couldn't stop reading it, but it was because I wanted to know what happened next, when it was going to get good, etc.  It was just meh for me.  I can't wait to see the musical!  Next time I make it to NYC, you will have to make a trip down and see it with me!





t-beri said:


> Oh I absolutely LOVED the story in WICKED!!!  I have not seen or heard the musical.  I am a bit of an obsessive reader.  I enjoyed it very much.  But I like details.  I am always interested in what happens before and after a story and it was kind of before AND after the Wizard of Oz which is one of my favorite stories of all time. I loved the books. It was also easy reading.  So often I am reading a book that is more challenging b/c I get so little reading time that I don't want to spend it reading something that makes me think.  I enjoyed reading a book I could finish in a day or 2.   And again  I totally LOVED the story line.  My MIL's BFF just told her she liked it too.  I mean, we can't be the only ones....it made it to Broadway
> 
> ...t.




Ok you two...you are clearly more intelligent than me  I thought the book was way too wordy!  Maybe the problem is that I knew the story before I read the book so i didn't care what happened next...I knew what happened next!  Maybe I will try one of the other ones  

Are there other DisBoutique readers???? Maybe we should start book reviews over on the Community Boards.  I read a lot and love suggestions.

And Stacy I will definately meet you for Wicked or any other show for that matter.  I'm only 3 1/2 hours by car/ 25 minutes by plane (yes, I'm that lazy!) to NYC and I love seeing shows!  They are offering a deal thru Disney Visa right now to see Little Mermaid, Lion King, and Mary Poppins for really cheap (yes, you see all 3).  I was thinking about going and just doing it.  DH actually said he would go with me.  SHOCKING!  But then I remembered that I'm supposed to be saving money for the DISmeet in Feb!


----------



## kimmylaj

minnie2 said:


> I bawl on the 1st day of school every yr!  What can I say I actually mss my kids when they are in school then add to the fact each 1st day of school means they are growing up just a little more.  Ok now I can't get that song let them be little  out of my head!  any one who wants to have a good cry with me here is the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ17tutZtd8
> 
> [QUOTE/]
> i am so stressed ds5 starts kindergarten the day after labor day. he has always gone to school where i work(prek teacher) not in my class but still i can peek my little head in and see him.  i will miss having him near me and this song, is so sweet.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Teresa-Jenna was a very beautiful baby. Atleast I think she was. She looked just like her daddy.   Who she finally got to meet tonight.   She was very happy to meet him. 

I took Jenna out to dinner and on the way back the car ran out of gas.  Yes I know I should have put gas in it, but I've been busy. Anyways DH couldn't get away from work to help me and her daddy is the only other person in town that I know with a car. He called me earlier tonight and asked to see her and he told me that if I ever needed help I could call him. Well I took him up on the offer.  

I really feel stupid for running out of gas.


----------



## Stephres

teresajoy said:


> I've been looking for you some Eeyore fabric, but haven't seen it anywhere lately. If I find it, how much do you want?



Enough to make a skirt, 1 to 2 yards but at this point I will take anything. The only thing I found online is a wholesale retailer so I couldn't order it.  



Tinka_Belle said:


> I know that this is going to sound bad, but I'm afraid of the bus kids. I'm afraid that if I let Jenna ride the bus than she will get hurt by one of the kids.  I know I'm paranoid.



We are lucky, we have a kid with special needs on our bus so we have a driver and an aide. Even though she is attending to her kid, it's nice to know that she's there. She helped Megan pull out her tooth when she was freaking out about it dangling!



charlinn said:


> Thanks  I know...I keep telling my family members..."there are more out there like me!!" ...  It's so cool!  Thanks for the compliments...I am going to shorten the patchwork skirt, though...i'll post another pic when it's done.  I am working on a "petal skirt" with some xmas disney fabric...we'll see how it goes.



There are many more like you! I have been wanting to try a petal skirt: good luck with it!

I think I had other quotes but lost them. 

*Heather!* those pictures of your kids are gorgeous! When I was looking at them earlier Megan walked by and said, "SAWYER!" and then "TESSA!" She thought the cutest one was Sawyer helping with his clubhouse. I get you about the squinting. Jacob is worse than Megan, so I think blue eyes are a lot more sensitive to the sun.

I use to do eventing and my mother would pay big bucks to the professional photographer to have all the pictures of me and my horse going over a jump with my tongue out! She kept telling me I was going to bite it off but I honestly don't know when I was doing it.

*Eeyore Fabric Alert* If anyone has access to Eeyore fabric (just him, no Pooh and friends), please please please pm me. I cannot find it anywhere. I went to my 4th walmart today and did not have any luck. They do have Hawaiian shirt Sponge Bob fabric that we had to get for Jacob. Thanks!


----------



## mytwotinks

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ok you two...you are clearly more intelligent than me  I thought the book was way too wordy!  Maybe the problem is that I knew the story before I read the book so i didn't care what happened next...I knew what happened next!  Maybe I will try one of the other ones
> 
> Are there other DisBoutique readers???? Maybe we should start book reviews over on the Community Boards.  I read a lot and love suggestions.
> 
> And Stacy I will definately meet you for Wicked or any other show for that matter.  I'm only 3 1/2 hours by car/ 25 minutes by plane (yes, I'm that lazy!) to NYC and I love seeing shows!  They are offering a deal thru Disney Visa right now to see Little Mermaid, Lion King, and Mary Poppins for really cheap (yes, you see all 3).  I was thinking about going and just doing it.  DH actually said he would go with me.  SHOCKING!  But then I remembered that I'm supposed to be saving money for the DISmeet in Feb!



Riley and I saw Mary Poppins in June and we both loved it!  I would love to take Drew on a trip and see Little Mermaid and Mary Poppins again!  Maybe someday......  I'm supposed to be saving for our January/Drew's 7th birthday trip.


----------



## kimmylaj

spongemommie05 said:


> Jeanne !!! i am NOT OBSESSED WITH TWILIGHT  (that is part of my inner mantra i have to repeat due to The shrink's orders )
> 
> Just because i am going to Fork's WA  to see Bella's house and the meadow and the resteraunt Bella Italia
> Love ya 2


so i just started reading twilight. i was reading it at 4 in the morning last night and have to get off the disboards soon because i must finish it in the next 6 days before i leave for the mouse.  i think it is great


----------



## jham

Okay, a little off topic, but we WERE on our way to Disneyland.  This is for you Teresa!  A while back, I don't remember what we were talking about, (maybe families that act goofy in pictures?) but I remember telling a story of my family running out of gas in the desert outside of Vegas and my dad had to hitchhike to Vegas for gas and while we waited we took pictures of us pretending we were dying of thirst.  Teresa said she wanted to see the pictures  Now that I think of it, the whole conversation may have been over on her TR.   I am still trying to clean my craft room (hmmm, wonder why it is taking so long?  ) and I found (and scanned)   these:

That is my big sister with the long red hair, I'm behind her with the pigtails (and bows of course) on the right is my silly mommy and behind her is my little sister.  My brother took the picture, making sure the car was not in the background for authenticity.   






Here is my dad filling the tank upon his return.  I'm the babe with the short shorts (terrycloth) and the skinnyish (compared to now) legs.  That is my cousin Kent in the red tank top with the comb in his back pocket.   I learned to drive in that boat--I mean station wagon.  






and not to leave my brother out (he must be riding for help--in his socks? )


----------



## DisneyMama629

teresajoy said:


> Did you ever get that fabric???
> 
> Ok, I think I voted for you. Do you just click the thumbs up, or is there more to it? That seemed to easy.
> 
> And, now that we are all voting for you, you can NOT just go and disapear again!
> 
> I loved your video, you are so cute!!!



Thanks for voting!  You do just push the thumbs up to vote.  You can vote once per youtube account per day.  I did get that fabric!  Let me post the first picture of her at WDW in one of her outfits.  Actually this pic is at Disney's Vero Beach Resort.


----------



## jessica52877

robnkris said:


> Thanks for voting!  You do just push the thumbs up to vote.  You can vote once per youtube account per day.  I did get that fabric!  Let me post the first picture of her at WDW in one of her outfits.  Actually this pic is at Disney's Vero Beach Resort.




I LOVE this! Do you think I could pull it off and actually wear that and NOT look dorky? I just LOVE it! GREAT JOB!

And if so, does anyone have some?? I have tons of fabric that I can trade or something else!!


----------



## ammeador2

jessica52877 said:


> I LOVE this! Do you think I could pull it off and actually wear that and NOT look dorky? I just LOVE it! GREAT JOB!
> 
> And if so, does anyone have some?? I have tons of fabric that I can trade or something else!!


 

Wow..you ladies are really talented. I can't sew a button on to save my life!  It's sad but true. I love the little outfits and tops..they are so darn cute! I've made a few hairbows but those are only beautiful in my 3 yr olds eyes!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Well I am still alive I have just been painting. I am so sick of seeing dots to say the least. But here is what I have been doing. All the dots have the first coat so I had to share! I am only doing them on two walls and they will have a "ribbon" of paint under them that waves and has the 5 little monkies poem written on it. Two of my walls are just the light blue paint and I think other than the ribbon with the words that will go all around the room they are probably going to stay that way. I still have to do a second coat on about half the dots and then go back and clean up the lines, but at least you can get an idea of it now. 











Am so ready to move on from painting to sewing!!!! lol

This is the print it was supposed to copy. The fabric is actually much brighter than the picture shows.






Trying to lurk but things have been pretty busy between that and sick people. Hope to see you guys again in a few weeks and be back to normal.  Oh and on a sad note we are canceling our Disney trip in Dec.  I do think it is for the best though I really want to focus on fostering right now and I would be worried we were missing "the one" the whole time we were gone so it would not be worth it.


----------



## charlinn

OK..So I have decided to try a Pre-Trip Report...just wanted you all to know, since I spend most of my DIS time at this post 

Hope you enjoy it...it's my first one and a work in progress.  

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26905080#post26905080


----------



## teresajoy

t-beri said:


> Oh I absolutely LOVED the story in WICKED!!!  I have not seen or heard the musical.  I am a bit of an obsessive reader.  I enjoyed it very much.  But I like details.  I am always interested in what happens before and after a story and it was kind of before AND after the Wizard of Oz which is one of my favorite stories of all time. I loved the books. It was also easy reading.  So often I am reading a book that is more challenging b/c I get so little reading time that I don't want to spend it reading something that makes me think.  I enjoyed reading a book I could finish in a day or 2.   And again  I totally LOVED the story line.  My MIL's BFF just told her she liked it too.  I mean, we can't be the only ones....it made it to Broadway
> 
> ...t.



T.! Your signature is great!!! Thanks for helping get the word out!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> Teresa-Jenna was a very beautiful baby. Atleast I think she was. She looked just like her daddy.   Who she finally got to meet tonight.   She was very happy to meet him.
> 
> I took Jenna out to dinner and on the way back the car ran out of gas.  Yes I know I should have put gas in it, but I've been busy. Anyways DH couldn't get away from work to help me and her daddy is the only other person in town that I know with a car. He called me earlier tonight and asked to see her and he told me that if I ever needed help I could call him. Well I took him up on the offer.
> 
> I really feel stupid for running out of gas.


Oh wow! How did it go??? Tell us more about it if you don't mind! 


Stephres said:


> Enough to make a skirt, 1 to 2 yards but at this point I will take anything. The only thing I found online is a wholesale retailer so I couldn't order it.  !


I will pick it up if I find any!


jham said:


> Okay, a little off topic, but we WERE on our way to Disneyland.  This is for you Teresa!  A while back, I don't remember what we were talking about, (maybe families that act goofy in pictures?) but I remember telling a story of my family running out of gas in the desert outside of Vegas and my dad had to hitchhike to Vegas for gas and while we waited we took pictures of us pretending we were dying of thirst.  Teresa said she wanted to see the pictures  Now that I think of it, the whole conversation may have been over on her TR.   I am still trying to clean my craft room (hmmm, wonder why it is taking so long?  ) and I found (and scanned)   these:
> 
> That is my big sister with the long red hair, I'm behind her with the pigtails (and bows of course) on the right is my silly mommy and behind her is my little sister.  My brother took the picture, making sure the car was not in the background for authenticity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my dad filling the tank upon his return.  I'm the babe with the short shorts (terrycloth) and the skinnyish (compared to now) legs.  That is my cousin Kent in the red tank top with the comb in his back pocket.   I learned to drive in that boat--I mean station wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not to leave my brother out (he must be riding for help--in his socks? )



JEANNE!!! These are great!!! Thank you for posting these!!! You guys are too funny! 

Your brother is so cute!  

I had shorts like those, (when I was in 6th grade) but mine had tan on them. They had a little tank top to match. I thought I was so cool in those shorts!  Until, I was walking around on some stilts with them on at a family reunion, and my Mom told me that they had rode up my behind, and she told me she was "SO embarassed". I was absolutely mortified!  



robnkris said:


> Thanks for voting!  You do just push the thumbs up to vote.  You can vote once per youtube account per day.  I did get that fabric!  Let me post the first picture of her at WDW in one of her outfits.  Actually this pic is at Disney's Vero Beach Resort.


I'm glad it made it to you!!!

I love the pictures!!! That top is adorable!!!! 



jessica52877 said:


> I LOVE this! Do you think I could pull it off and actually wear that and NOT look dorky? I just LOVE it! GREAT JOB!
> 
> And if so, does anyone have some?? I have tons of fabric that I can trade or something else!!



I think it would be cute Jessica!


----------



## eeyore3847

ms_mckenna said:


> Trying to lurk but things have been pretty busy between that and sick people. Hope to see you guys again in a few weeks and be back to normal.  Oh and on a sad note we are canceling our Disney trip in Dec.  I do think it is for the best though I really want to focus on fostering right now and I would be worried we were missing "the one" the whole time we were gone so it would not be worth it.




fabulous job!! just amazing!


----------



## GoofyG

Well my baby girl is starting Pre-k tomorrow.   I can't believe it!  I'll get some pictures tomorrow, but my mom finished her nap mat today.  Thought I would share, it turned out really cute.  
















Now back to bed, I haven't been feeling good today.   Really hard to be down  with 3 kiddos.


----------



## GoofyG

Didn't know my toes made an apperience! At least they were painted!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

GoofyG said:


> Well my baby girl is starting Pre-k tomorrow. I can't believe it! I'll get some pictures tomorrow, but my mom finished her nap mat today. Thought I would share, it turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to bed, I haven't been feeling good today. Really hard to be down  with 3 kiddos.


That is so cute.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

The visit with Jenna's dad went fine. After he rescued us from my stupidity we talked for awhile. Two police officers stopped to see if I was getting robbed.  I told him a little about her and she was continually jumping around in the car and opening all of the doors and running around. Typical Jenna stuff. He really seems sorry for not being around for so long and wants to be here for her now. That is the reason that he moved back here. He looks exactly the same as before and to be honest we were able to talk like there weren't any missing years. I will hold him to his word and will do everything that I can to make sure that she gets to see him as often as possible. I hope he means it because I can't handle him breaking her heart. And tomorrow is Jenna Bug's birthday and he wants to take her to dinner at Chuck E Cheese's. Her favorite place.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Mrs. McKenna that room looks fabulous.


----------



## ncmomof2

robnkris said:


>



So cute!  

Is there an online place to get this fabric since I have not seen it in any stores?


----------



## jham

ncmomof2 said:


> So cute!
> 
> Is there an online place to get this fabric since I have not seen it in any stores?




I wish.  I have been searching for it for several months now!   I'm overcome with envy whenever someone posts a new outfit with it.   If anyone ever wants to sell me some and put me out of my misery...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jham said:


> and not to leave my brother out (he must be riding for help--in his socks? )



Anyone else see this and think "the Griswalds?"  Fantastic pics


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

GoofyG said:


>



Sorry you aren't feeling well but that is a fantastic nap map.  I absolutely want one (for myself mostly  )



Tinka_Belle said:


> The visit with Jenna's dad went fine. After he rescued us from my stupidity we talked for awhile. Two police officers stopped to see if I was getting robbed.  I told him a little about her and she was continually jumping around in the car and opening all of the doors and running around. Typical Jenna stuff. He really seems sorry for not being around for so long and wants to be here for her now. That is the reason that he moved back here. He looks exactly the same as before and to be honest we were able to talk like there weren't any missing years. I will hold him to his word and will do everything that I can to make sure that she gets to see him as often as possible. I hope he means it because I can't handle him breaking her heart. And tomorrow is Jenna Bug's birthday and he wants to take her to dinner at Chuck E Cheese's. Her favorite place.



So glad she finally met him! 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY To JENNA.  Sending her a  and a  from Boston!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I have joined YCMT and downloaded my first ebook but Vista will not open it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

iheartdisney said:


> oooh, those are good! Now I just have to decide which sister he gets to match! I have it planned so the girls don't totally match...but its going to be cute, I can't wait to get started!
> I like the Raglans also, but as we are going in Early September, the less sleeves, the better!
> I have an entire drawer of hats no one will wear, so I learned my lesson there!




With only one girl...that was easy for me...I made her match her brothers...she was great about it.  She is 9 so LE is really out there for her to wear, but she has been caught watching and enjoying with her brothers.  She wanted to match them everyday no matter what they wore.  I made her a stripwork mini skirt seperate from the shorts, so she could take it off if she wanted to, which she did becasue she got hot.  It had both of the fabrics in it.








minnie2 said:


> I bawl on the 1st day of school every yr!  What can I say I actually mss my kids when they are in school then add to the fact each 1st day of school means they are growing up just a little more.  Ok now I can't get that song let them be little  out of my head!  any one who wants to have a good cry with me here is the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ17tutZtd8




Thanks for the good cry!!!!

I always cry on the first day...I miss them so much.  But it is fun having some alone time with Timmy.  After moving this last year, the kids got to have a first day twice.  We had the moving thing down to taking place over the weekend.  The last day at thier old school was on Friday, new school, Monday and we closed on the house and moved in that day while they were at school.  It was tramatic for all of us!!!  I cried all the way to closing.  DH thought I was  nuts...it still bothers me now, seeing their faces, mainly Katie's.  she had been with the same kids since she was a kinder...ugh...crying now!



ncmomof2 said:


> Where did you see the Little Einsteins?  I thought they were only available at the character dining!  Thanks!



They are outside the playhouse disney show.  I give great directions to get there...ready...go in DHS, go to the big hat, hang a right, go thru the big arch thingy, turn right, there they are...nope, don't know the name of anything there!!! 



mytwotinks said:


> So Teresa, I don't think your idea of a trip to Disney World is weird at all!  Guess what my sister and I decided all of our kiddos are getting for graduation gifts?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big fat trip to Disney with their mommy and Aunt Nise!  Or in my kid's case a big fat trip to Disney with their mommy and Aunt Kerry!
> 
> For some reason Jordan went for the idea, but Kerry's son who is graduating this year wants to go hunting with his stepdad.  I am still trying to talk him into the trip with Aunt Nise, but I'm not having so much luck yet?  What is wrong with teenage boys nowadays?




Oh, see I think there should be a trip for all major milestones...turning 16, graduation, frist year of college...you know!   I am working on all of this now!!!  I think DH knows what I am up to!


----------



## jessica52877

jham said:


> I wish.  I have been searching for it for several months now!   I'm overcome with envy whenever someone posts a new outfit with it.   If anyone ever wants to sell me some and put me out of my misery...



I've been looking for a LONG time too with no luck! When I told my friend in Oregon she knew of a Joann's that had it and of course went back for it and was all gone!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

jham said:


>




Love these pics!  Can I say, my DH's family had a "boat" just like that one...he still wants one now!...uh...NO!!!




GoofyG said:


> Well my baby girl is starting Pre-k tomorrow.   I can't believe it!  I'll get some pictures tomorrow, but my mom finished her nap mat today.  Thought I would share, it turned out really cute.



VERY CUTE!!!  She will be the envy of every kid there!!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> The visit with Jenna's dad went fine. After he rescued us from my stupidity we talked for awhile. Two police officers stopped to see if I was getting robbed.  I told him a little about her and she was continually jumping around in the car and opening all of the doors and running around. Typical Jenna stuff. He really seems sorry for not being around for so long and wants to be here for her now. That is the reason that he moved back here. He looks exactly the same as before and to be honest we were able to talk like there weren't any missing years. I will hold him to his word and will do everything that I can to make sure that she gets to see him as often as possible. I hope he means it because I can't handle him breaking her heart. And tomorrow is Jenna Bug's birthday and he wants to take her to dinner at Chuck E Cheese's. Her favorite place.



Wow!  That must have seemed very strange for you!  I hope he has decided to become a good father and does not break your heart of her heart either! 

And...  *HAPPY BIRHTDAY JENNA!!!!!*


----------



## bobbi565

teresajoy said:


> You've got 10 months, that is pleanty of time to learn to sew!!
> 
> Thanks for the good laugh!!  That might have been true for our last cruise when I was a SAHM, but in a week, DS starts kindergarten and I go back to work full time.  Whatever spare time I have left after commuting, soccer, groceries, and grading papers (I'm a teacher) I don't see spending learning to sew!
> 
> 
> Heather made Sawyer a really cute Prince Charming costume. I don't remember what pattern she used for it though. She may come along and give you some advice. I think there are pictures of it in the Photobucket account. There are also pictures in our trip reports, (he wore it our first day in the parks when we went to 1900 Park Fare).
> 
> ETA: Since he's so cute, I decided to post the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, he's a bit smaller than your son.



He is really adorable!!  I remember those days    My baby is now 4 feet tall and 50 pounds with a size 13 foot!


----------



## Stephres

ammeador2 said:


> Wow..you ladies are really talented. I can't sew a button on to save my life!  It's sad but true. I love the little outfits and tops..they are so darn cute! I've made a few hairbows but those are only beautiful in my 3 yr olds eyes!



I know it's just an expression but I had hard time sewing on buttons until Denise told me a trick: glue it on first.  Then it is much easier to sew. Thought I would pass that on. Welcome!



ms_mckenna said:


>



Wow! That looks great already! Can't wait to see it all completed. 

Sorry about cancelling your trip.  



charlinn said:


> OK..So I have decided to try a Pre-Trip Report...just wanted you all to know, since I spend most of my DIS time at this post
> 
> Hope you enjoy it...it's my first one and a work in progress.
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26905080#post26905080



Thanks! Hey, you got your sig fixed. It looks great!



GoofyG said:


>



Are you sure that's for a preschooler? It looks so beautiful you could use it!

I hope you feel better today.



Tinka_Belle said:


> The visit with Jenna's dad went fine. After he rescued us from my stupidity we talked for awhile. Two police officers stopped to see if I was getting robbed.  I told him a little about her and she was continually jumping around in the car and opening all of the doors and running around. Typical Jenna stuff. He really seems sorry for not being around for so long and wants to be here for her now. That is the reason that he moved back here. He looks exactly the same as before and to be honest we were able to talk like there weren't any missing years. I will hold him to his word and will do everything that I can to make sure that she gets to see him as often as possible. I hope he means it because I can't handle him breaking her heart. And tomorrow is Jenna Bug's birthday and he wants to take her to dinner at Chuck E Cheese's. Her favorite place.



Happy birthday Jenna! I hope everything works out with her dad.


----------



## DisneyMama629

ncmomof2 said:


> So cute!
> 
> Is there an online place to get this fabric since I have not seen it in any stores?



Sorry!  I bought what was left of the bolt when I bought it.  I wasn't even sewing at that point and thought I should just buy it all!

Pssst...if anyone wants to vote for me again today that would be great!  You can vote once a day from any youtube account.  I'd write a super detailed trip report in a timely fashion if I won the trip to the DL dream suite!  www.youtube.com/disneyparks  My username is robnkris05 and the video is us as family of the day at Epcot.  You vote by giving it a thumbs up!


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> OMG I have tears thinking of Jenna being old enough to get married.  Nope my little baby with the soft black curls will never be a grown up. (Jenna was born with black curls just so you know.)
> 
> 
> That skirt is too cute. I have some of that fabric left over. I might have to make a skirt or a shirt with it.
> 
> The DUCT tape is for their mouths.  JK, but that is an odd item.


LOL on the duct tape!  

 George has the kids programmed to say they are never getting married.   



mytwotinks said:


> So, I don't cry so much on the first day of school, but when I clean out their closets that is a hard day for me!  It's not that I don't sometimes feel like crying on the first day, it's just that I try no to.  Last year on Drew's first day of Kindergarten some friends and I went to the boats and gambled!  It really helped, plus I came out even when I was almost out of money right when we had to leave!!!!!
> 
> Now I did feel a little bad when Drew's teacher called to ask me to bring her some new pants because she had an accident and I was almost an hour away in Kansas City, MO.  I felt like a jerk showing up to pick her up wreaking of cigarette smoke from the regulars at the Ameristar!
> 
> My sister asked me if I was "gonna be too drunk to come up to school" the next day to top myself.  Oh well, no mommy is perfect!


 



mytwotinks said:


> So Teresa, I don't think your idea of a trip to Disney World is weird at all!  Guess what my sister and I decided all of our kiddos are getting for graduation gifts?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big fat trip to Disney with their mommy and Aunt Nise!  Or in my kid's case a big fat trip to Disney with their mommy and Aunt Kerry!
> 
> For some reason Jordan went for the idea, but Kerry's son who is graduating this year wants to go hunting with his stepdad.  I am still trying to talk him into the trip with Aunt Nise, but I'm not having so much luck yet?  What is wrong with teenage boys nowadays?


See that is a great idea!  Keep working on he Denise!



spongemommie05 said:


> AS i sit here i can hear Camden Kj and Logan downstairs fighting like animals probably over some stupid game on the computer What is wrong with Boy's in general..
> 
> Argh !!!!! Sorry to vent..


Oh I have been there!  vent away!


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> I have been way too on-topic lately, so here are WAY too many Sawyers and Tessas.
> 
> I "borrowed" (okay, I stole it for a few days) my dad's camera and took some pictures of the kids out in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an example of what most of them looked like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I also got a few of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken later that day when they were outside playing with Daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our garden. This is our first garden and we tried to cram way too much stuff in a little spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm almost done, I promise!  My dad bought this little house for $50 at WalMart (for the grandkids, this is next door at their house) and Sawyer was "helping" him put it together.



Heather- I was looking at these pics this morning and my DH Jim came in and asked who you people were- I told it it was Heather family and that you lived in MI. You know what he said? "She has beautiful children". I kid you not! So........ now it's official! You're kids are really beautiful!

BTW- Your dad got a SCREAMIN' DEAL on that little house he built for the kids! I was at our local Walmart last week and the original price on thqat baby is like $350.00!! I remember because I was looking ta it thinking it would be fun to get for the grandkids myself.... but there ain't NO WAY I was spending that much money on it! I'm gonna have to go see if ours are marked on clearance yet!



CampbellScot said:


> poor Riley...I'm glad you've been able to advocate for her. Her body needs a break from the constant infection cycle! Are you pumping her full of cranberry juice? I hated the stuff...I thought it was actually medicine!  But it helped...according to the doctors.  I am proof that there is hope though...I grew out of the constant infections by about the 7th or 8th grade. I never had them again the way I did when I was young. Doctors did caution my mom that pregnancy might cause a recurrence of the issues, but that was the only time they anticipated I might have issues with bladder/kidney issues.
> 
> Hope Riley has a super first day at school! Drew too in her sparkle outfit!!




Cranberry juice really works well for me. .... and if she can't drink the juice because she doesn't like the taste- there are cranberry pills she can take that do the same thing and have no taste. Has she tried these yet? Might help her while she's off the anti-biotics anyway?!?!?



spongemommie05 said:


> That is just sad ! I am hoping that My Jayedyn wont go through that stage, I highly doubt it since she is our only girl..
> 
> Ya know i would not mind uniforms at school so much it would save on clothes for my big family but they would have to have at least a fri as a free day so my kids could wear there customs..
> and to help you vent DUH don't schools realize that us parents NEED to know these things Before school starts....
> 
> Speaking of lunches Made me wonder what my kids had for breakfast and lunch let me see....
> Breakfast:
> Pancake/sausage on a stick , Either Coco Roos or Crispy rice  Banana and choice of milk
> Lunch: choice of
> Beefy Mac or
> Taco Salad or
> Cheese Pizza or
> Bologna/cheese sandwich or
> 
> Mandarin chicken salad
> Choice of Milk
> Dessert A piece of chocolate cake
> 
> gosh better than what i had ....



This whole post brought back a flood of memories of the first day of school for me when I was a kid and for my kids when they were young. I'm getting SO OLD! Of course, the fall time is my favorite time of year- always has been. New school year, new school clothes, cooler temps, burning leaves, color change in the leaves, Halloween..... yep! Fall is by far the BEST season around!

*Teresa, Jham, T-beri and Heather*-  I go away for 1 day and you girls just go at each other like there's no tomorrow!! How many times do I need to tell you to play nice?? You will only have each other in the hard times. Is this anyway for sisters to treat each other???  Now.....say you're sorry and give each other a hug.


----------



## mom2princessizzy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ok you two...you are clearly more intelligent than me  I thought the book was way too wordy!  Maybe the problem is that I knew the story before I read the book so i didn't care what happened next...I knew what happened next!  Maybe I will try one of the other ones
> 
> Are there other DisBoutique readers???? Maybe we should start book reviews over on the Community Boards.  I read a lot and love suggestions.
> 
> And Stacy I will definately meet you for Wicked or any other show for that matter.  I'm only 3 1/2 hours by car/ 25 minutes by plane (yes, I'm that lazy!) to NYC and I love seeing shows!  They are offering a deal thru Disney Visa right now to see Little Mermaid, Lion King, and Mary Poppins for really cheap (yes, you see all 3).  I was thinking about going and just doing it.  DH actually said he would go with me.  SHOCKING!  But then I remembered that I'm supposed to be saving money for the DISmeet in Feb!



I haven't read it but my SIL is a huge Wizard of Oz fan and I know she really liked it. I don't think she had seen the musical prior to reading the book. That always makes a huge difference for me. I can never get into a book if I have already seen the movie first and already know what's going to happen.


----------



## mom2princessizzy

jham said:


> Okay, a little off topic, but we WERE on our way to Disneyland.  This is for you Teresa!  A while back, I don't remember what we were talking about, (maybe families that act goofy in pictures?) but I remember telling a story of my family running out of gas in the desert outside of Vegas and my dad had to hitchhike to Vegas for gas and while we waited we took pictures of us pretending we were dying of thirst.  Teresa said she wanted to see the pictures  Now that I think of it, the whole conversation may have been over on her TR.   I am still trying to clean my craft room (hmmm, wonder why it is taking so long?  ) and I found (and scanned)   these:
> 
> That is my big sister with the long red hair, I'm behind her with the pigtails (and bows of course) on the right is my silly mommy and behind her is my little sister.  My brother took the picture, making sure the car was not in the background for authenticity.
> 
> 
> Here is my dad filling the tank upon his return.  I'm the babe with the short shorts (terrycloth) and the skinnyish (compared to now) legs.  That is my cousin Kent in the red tank top with the comb in his back pocket.   I learned to drive in that boat--I mean station wagon.
> 
> and not to leave my brother out (he must be riding for help--in his socks? )



OMG those pics are priceless!!! How funny!!!


----------



## mom2princessizzy

ms_mckenna said:


> Well I am still alive I have just been painting. I am so sick of seeing dots to say the least. But here is what I have been doing. All the dots have the first coat so I had to share! I am only doing them on two walls and they will have a "ribbon" of paint under them that waves and has the 5 little monkies poem written on it. Two of my walls are just the light blue paint and I think other than the ribbon with the words that will go all around the room they are probably going to stay that way. I still have to do a second coat on about half the dots and then go back and clean up the lines, but at least you can get an idea of it now.



WOW! That looks awesome! I can't wait to see the finished product!!



GoofyG said:


> Well my baby girl is starting Pre-k tomorrow.   I can't believe it!  I'll get some pictures tomorrow, but my mom finished her nap mat today.  Thought I would share, it turned out really cute.



That is so cute!! I love the fabric she used too!


----------



## minnie2

sahm1000 said:


> I cry at the first day of school too!  Even though mine are just in preschool it still makes me sad.  And I hate the thought of Grace going to kindergarden next year (I'm red-shirting her this year, her birthday is only 5 weeks before the cut off).
> 
> I feel bad when I pack away their baby clothes too.  Lilly is already starting to out grow a few things and I hate it.  I even get sad when she outgrows a diaper size !
> 
> 
> All of the schools around here I think know not to contact the Moms in the area on the first day of school.  Last year I was invited to 3 different parties for first day of school (there is a clever name for them but I can't remember what it is) and all of them involved drinking.  Some Moms are drowning their sorrows and some are celebrating!
> 
> My kids have driven me crazy today.  If anyone would like a three and five year old they are for sale, cheap, and there is a no return policy in effect!  So far today they got finger nail polish on the new built-in in our game room upstairs (I was downstairs nursing and didn't even know that Grace had nail polish in her room - thanks to the weekend visit by my in-laws  ), again while I was nursing (this time in my bedroom) they decided to show off for the contractor and electrician who were working on my house how they could walk up the outside of my spiral staircase (um, hello, if you saw someones children doing this wouldn't you stop them??????  I know they aren't their children but I'll get a picture of my staircase when all of the work is done and show you how high it is) and Claire decided to take off the part of the bouncy seat that Lilly looks at while she sits in it and smashed her in the face with it.  It has been a joyful day around here.  It is starting to make me rethink crying when school starts in two weeks!


Oh no!  i hope today goes better



teresajoy said:


> 1.)I'm glad you agree!!
> 
> hey, wait a minute! Are you being sarcastic???!!!
> 2.) That's what Mom's are for.
> 3.)Hey missy watch it, I know approximately where you live!
> 4.) Yes, Tifani Nicole, that WAS mean!
> 
> Now, where is that little violin smiley that I can play for you??
> 
> Ah, here it is!
> 
> 
> I hope no one thinks we are serious!!


Man I missed this banter!  I love sarcasm!  LOL




sohappy said:


> I read the book because I have hopes of seeing the musical one day.  I couldn't stop reading it, but it was because I wanted to know what happened next, when it was going to get good, etc.  It was just meh for me.  I can't wait to see the musical!  Next time I make it to NYC, you will have to make a trip down and see it with me!


I believe it is playing in Chicago too!



kimmylaj said:


> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bawl on the 1st day of school every yr!  What can I say I actually mss my kids when they are in school then add to the fact each 1st day of school means they are growing up just a little more.  Ok now I can't get that song let them be little  out of my head!  any one who wants to have a good cry with me here is the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ17tutZtd8
> 
> [QUOTE/]
> i am so stressed ds5 starts kindergarten the day after labor day. he has always gone to school where i work(prek teacher) not in my class but still i can peek my little head in and see him.  i will miss having him near me and this song, is so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinka_Belle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa-Jenna was a very beautiful baby. Atleast I think she was. She looked just like her daddy.   Who she finally got to meet tonight.   She was very happy to meet him.
> 
> I took Jenna out to dinner and on the way back the car ran out of gas.  Yes I know I should have put gas in it, but I've been busy. Anyways DH couldn't get away from work to help me and her daddy is the only other person in town that I know with a car. He called me earlier tonight and asked to see her and he told me that if I ever needed help I could call him. Well I took him up on the offer.
> 
> I really feel stupid for running out of gas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow how did that go?
Click to expand...


----------



## HeatherSue

t-beri said:


> ...t.


It's about time you fixed that siggy of yours!!    

You cracky me up, t!!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Teresa-Jenna was a very beautiful baby. Atleast I think she was. She looked just like her daddy.  Who she finally got to meet tonight. She was very happy to meet him.


Wow, that must have been nerve-wracking for you!  I hope he holds true to his word!  Thanks for sharing it with us. 



Stephres said:


> *Heather!* those pictures of your kids are gorgeous! When I was looking at them earlier Megan walked by and said, "SAWYER!" and then "TESSA!" She thought the cutest one was Sawyer helping with his clubhouse. I get you about the squinting. Jacob is worse than Megan, so I think blue eyes are a lot more sensitive to the sun.
> 
> I use to do eventing and my mother would pay big bucks to the professional photographer to have all the pictures of me and my horse going over a jump with my tongue out! She kept telling me I was going to bite it off but I honestly don't know when I was doing it.


Thanks about the pictures!  So funny that your mom paid big bucks for you with your tongue out!  Now we know they exist and you need to post those pictures!! No saying they are pre-digital, either.  Remember the lesson we gave Miss Cammie on new technology and scanners?



jham said:


>


Oh my gosh!!! These are hilarious!!! What a fun family you have!! I love the picture with your mom in it.  



robnkris said:


> Thanks for voting!  You do just push the thumbs up to vote.  You can vote once per youtube account per day.  I did get that fabric!  Let me post the first picture of her at WDW in one of her outfits.  Actually this pic is at Disney's Vero Beach Resort.


That shirt came out great!! She looks JUST like you!!!  I voted for you again.



jessica52877 said:


> I LOVE this! Do you think I could pull it off and actually wear that and NOT look dorky? I just LOVE it! GREAT JOB!


Yes, I think you'd look cute in a shirt made out of that fabric.  However, it may have to be an invisible shirt (because no one has the fabric) and that wouldn't be so good!



ammeador2 said:


> Wow..you ladies are really talented. I can't sew a button on to save my life!  It's sad but true. I love the little outfits and tops..they are so darn cute! I've made a few hairbows but those are only beautiful in my 3 yr olds eyes!


  Please give sewing a try!!  I couldn't sew a year ago. Then, I found this thread and learned how.  Lots of us couldn't sew at all a year, or even a few months ago!  



ms_mckenna said:


> .


WOW!! That is FABULOUS!!! I can't imagine how much work that must take!  
Sorry about your trip, but hopefully something (or someone) will come of it!



charlinn said:


> OK..So I have decided to try a Pre-Trip Report...just wanted you all to know, since I spend most of my DIS time at this post
> 
> Hope you enjoy it...it's my first one and a work in progress.
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26905080#post26905080


You mean there's more to the Dis than the disboutiquers?   
I'll check out your PTR soon!!



teresajoy said:


> I had shorts like those, (when I was in 6th grade) but mine had tan on them. They had a little tank top to match. I thought I was so cool in those shorts!  Until, I was walking around on some stilts with them on at a family reunion, and my Mom told me that they had rode up my behind, and she told me she was "SO embarassed". I was absolutely mortified!


As if you wouldn't be embarassed enough if she would have just told you!  That mother of ours!



GoofyG said:


>


She is going to have the most fantastic nap mat there!! It's beautiful!  I love your toes peeking out, too!  I hope you start feeling better soon. 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I have joined YCMT and downloaded my first ebook but Vista will not open it!


I have Vista and I haven't had a problem.  Hopefully someone can help you. Have you e-mailed Ycmt and told them about the problem?



bobbi565 said:


> He is really adorable!!  I remember those days    My baby is now 4 feet tall and 50 pounds with a size 13 foot!


Thank you!!  I don't want to think about him growing so fast!  Tessa and Lydia are almost 4 feet tall and it kills me!  



karebear1 said:


> Heather- I was looking at these pics this morning and my DH Jim came in and asked who you people were- I told it it was Heather family and that you lived in MI. You know what he said? "She has beautiful children". I kid you not! So........ now it's official! You're kids are really beautiful!
> 
> BTW- Your dad got a SCREAMIN' DEAL on that little house he built for the kids! I was at our local Walmart last week and the original price on thqat baby is like $350.00!! I remember because I was looking ta it thinking it would be fun to get for the grandkids myself.... but there ain't NO WAY I was spending that much money on it! I'm gonna have to go see if ours are marked on clearance yet!
> 
> *Teresa, Jham, T-beri and Heather*-  I go away for 1 day and you girls just go at each other like there's no tomorrow!! How many times do I need to tell you to play nice?? You will only have each other in the hard times. Is this anyway for sisters to treat each other???  Now.....say you're sorry and give each other a hug.



Wow, that's quite a compliment coming from a husband who probably thinks you're crazy for knowing all about my family!  How sweet!! Thank you!

If the house isn't marked $50, ask someone about it and have them scan it! The house my dad got was originally $300 or so, so it's probably the same one.  I have been checking it out for a while, too.  My mom said the plastic playhouses were also on clearance pretty cheap.

But Karrrrrrrrennnnnnnnn, they started it!!!!  

All right, I'm sorry T  p)


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Okay, a little off topic, but we WERE on our way to Disneyland.  This is for you Teresa!  A while back, I don't remember what we were talking about, (maybe families that act goofy in pictures?) but I remember telling a story of my family running out of gas in the desert outside of Vegas and my dad had to hitchhike to Vegas for gas and while we waited we took pictures of us pretending we were dying of thirst.  Teresa said she wanted to see the pictures  Now that I think of it, the whole conversation may have been over on her TR.   I am still trying to clean my craft room (hmmm, wonder why it is taking so long?  ) and I found (and scanned)   these:
> 
> That is my big sister with the long red hair, I'm behind her with the pigtails (and bows of course) on the right is my silly mommy and behind her is my little sister.  My brother took the picture, making sure the car was not in the background for authenticity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my dad filling the tank upon his return.  I'm the babe with the short shorts (terrycloth) and the skinnyish (compared to now) legs.  That is my cousin Kent in the red tank top with the comb in his back pocket.   I learned to drive in that boat--I mean station wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not to leave my brother out (he must be riding for help--in his socks? )


Those are great!!!!!!  Ihad those shorts too!  Mine had yellow trim and this cute little short sleeve sweat shirt to go with it.



robnkris said:


> Thanks for voting!  You do just push the thumbs up to vote.  You can vote once per youtube account per day.  I did get that fabric!  Let me post the first picture of her at WDW in one of her outfits.  Actually this pic is at Disney's Vero Beach Resort.


Love that!  



ms_mckenna said:


> Well I am still alive I have just been painting. I am so sick of seeing dots to say the least. But here is what I have been doing. All the dots have the first coat so I had to share! I am only doing them on two walls and they will have a "ribbon" of paint under them that waves and has the 5 little monkies poem written on it. Two of my walls are just the light blue paint and I think other than the ribbon with the words that will go all around the room they are probably going to stay that way. I still have to do a second coat on about half the dots and then go back and clean up the lines, but at least you can get an idea of it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am so ready to move on from painting to sewing!!!! lol
> 
> This is the print it was supposed to copy. The fabric is actually much brighter than the picture shows.
> 
> Trying to lurk but things have been pretty busy between that and sick people. Hope to see you guys again in a few weeks and be back to normal.  Oh and on a sad note we are canceling our Disney trip in Dec.  I do think it is for the best though I really want to focus on fostering right now and I would be worried we were missing "the one" the whole time we were gone so it would not be worth it.


It is coming out so great!!!!!




GoofyG said:


> Well my baby girl is starting Pre-k tomorrow.   I can't believe it!  I'll get some pictures tomorrow, but my mom finished her nap mat today.  Thought I would share, it turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to bed, I haven't been feeling good today.   Really hard to be down  with 3 kiddos.


Feel better!  The mat came out so cute!  
This little piggie went to market, This little piggie stayed home..... 



Tinka_Belle said:


> The visit with Jenna's dad went fine. After he rescued us from my stupidity we talked for awhile. Two police officers stopped to see if I was getting robbed.  I told him a little about her and she was continually jumping around in the car and opening all of the doors and running around. Typical Jenna stuff. He really seems sorry for not being around for so long and wants to be here for her now. That is the reason that he moved back here. He looks exactly the same as before and to be honest we were able to talk like there weren't any missing years. I will hold him to his word and will do everything that I can to make sure that she gets to see him as often as possible. I hope he means it because I can't handle him breaking her heart. And tomorrow is Jenna Bug's birthday and he wants to take her to dinner at Chuck E Cheese's. Her favorite place.


I pray he does good by her!  If he doesn't he might have al of us to deal with!


----------



## HeatherSue

JENNA!!


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi Everyone! I have been so busy, first Mom's birthday (my mom that is) and then grandma's birthday and tomorrow is Irelands birthday!! She will be 7. And since tomorrow is meet the teacher day, we are celebrating today...
I still haven't wrapped her presents yet...but I wanted to tell you, that my Walmart finally got in some High School Musical fabric, and some cute Hanna Montana fabric. It was around 4 dollars a yard. Since the girls don't like either one...I didn't buy any..


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> With only one girl...that was easy for me...I made her match her brothers...she was great about it.  She is 9 so LE is really out there for her to wear, but she has been caught watching and enjoying with her brothers.  She wanted to match them everyday no matter what they wore.  I made her a stripwork mini skirt seperate from the shorts, so she could take it off if she wanted to, which she did becasue she got hot.  It had both of the fabrics in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the good cry!!!!
> 
> I always cry on the first day...I miss them so much.  But it is fun having some alone time with Timmy.  After moving this last year, the kids got to have a first day twice.  We had the moving thing down to taking place over the weekend.  The last day at thier old school was on Friday, new school, Monday and we closed on the house and moved in that day while they were at school.  It was tramatic for all of us!!!  I cried all the way to closing.  DH thought I was  nuts...it still bothers me now, seeing their faces, mainly Katie's.  she had been with the same kids since she was a kinder...ugh...crying now!
> 
> 
> 
> They are outside the playhouse disney show.  I give great directions to get there...ready...go in DHS, go to the big hat, hang a right, go thru the big arch thingy, turn right, there they are...nope, don't know the name of anything there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, see I think there should be a trip for all major milestones...turning 16, graduation, frist year of college...you know!   I am working on all of this now!!!  I think DH knows what I am up to!


I love that she wanted to match her brothers!  Ineed to make my niece something little einstiens if not for when I see them in Nov for Christmas!

 Ok I finished the Carla C bowling shirt and I LOVE the pattern it is very tedious but I love it!  I made the shirt in a 7/8 for Kyle but I probably could have made the 5/6.  I also added 2 inches because every one kept saying it should be longer and with the 7/8 size for Kyle I didn't need to add inches so next one I wont. The one on the monkey is really for my nephew but the monkey said he would model it for Chaten! 








 Making his best monkey face




Both kids got new belts at Karate last night and if you would indulge me here are some pics.
Kye breaking the board!  I love the look on his face in this one.




Kyle making a face with Nik doing some grappling move in the back




Nik breaking the board


----------



## HeatherSue

minnie2 said:


> Both kids got new belts at Karate last night and if you would indulge me here are some pics.
> Kye breaking the board!  I love the look on his face in this one.



LOVE the Wall-E shirts! Great job!! Kyle is so handsome, even with his tongue out!  I went by Sawyer's chest measurement, which was 18 months/2T and then made it the length of a 3/4.

The karate pictures are great (except for the scary swirly faces)!!!  Henry was a brown belt in karate way back when I met him.  He wants to get Tessa in a karate class.  She said she would go and watch, but she wouldn't fight anyone.


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> LOVE the Wall-E shirts! Great job!! Kyle is so handsome, even with his tongue out!  I went by Sawyer's chest measurement, which was 18 months/2T and then made it the length of a 3/4.
> 
> The karate pictures are great (except for the scary swirly faces)!!!  Henry was a brown belt in karate way back when I met him.  He wants to get Tessa in a karate class.  She said she would go and watch, but she wouldn't fight anyone.


1st you need to give back your Mickey ears  Or get some more coffee!  It isn't Wall-E  It is BUZZ!!!!!   And that isn't his tongue he is curling his lip!   

 I hate the swirly faces too but I was playing.  LOL.

Nik is the same way Tessa is! She hated the thought of hitting any one.  Even when this little monster who had a crush on her who she rejected got nasty and imo violent with her.  He threatened to body slam her so I told her if he hits her she needs to finish him!  She was mortified I told her that and terrified she would get in trouble.  Then we put her in Karate!  LOL  
their school is run by a great family who is so big on stranger danger and what to do IF.. but is always never use these moves on your siblings, pets friends etc.  Of course when they pair Kyle and Nikki up it gets interesting!


----------



## twob4him

Stephres said:


> I use to do eventing and my mother would pay big bucks to the professional photographer to have all the pictures of me and my horse going over a jump with my tongue out! She kept telling me I was going to bite it off but I honestly don't know when I was doing it.




WHAT????????????? Wait a minute WHAT DID YOU SAY?????   Miss Stephanie, do you mean to tell me that I have known you (and your adorable kiddos) for an entire year and you are *just* getting around to telling me you evented?????  And you know I am dressage crazy right???? Hmpffffff


----------



## CampbellScot

jham said:


> Okay, a little off topic, but we WERE on our way to Disneyland.  This is for you Teresa!  A while back, I don't remember what we were talking about, (maybe families that act goofy in pictures?) but I remember telling a story of my family running out of gas in the desert outside of Vegas and my dad had to hitchhike to Vegas for gas and while we waited we took pictures of us pretending we were dying of thirst.  Teresa said she wanted to see the pictures  Now that I think of it, the whole conversation may have been over on her TR.   I am still trying to clean my craft room (hmmm, wonder why it is taking so long?  ) and I found (and scanned)   these:
> 
> That is my big sister with the long red hair, I'm behind her with the pigtails (and bows of course) on the right is my silly mommy and behind her is my little sister.  My brother took the picture, making sure the car was not in the background for authenticity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my dad filling the tank upon his return.  I'm the babe with the short shorts (terrycloth) and the skinnyish (compared to now) legs.  That is my cousin Kent in the red tank top with the comb in his back pocket.   I learned to drive in that boat--I mean station wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not to leave my brother out (he must be riding for help--in his socks? )



   
absolutely MADE my day these  pictures! I think you VERY stylish in the terry cloth shorts!!! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> The visit with Jenna's dad went fine. After he rescued us from my stupidity we talked for awhile. Two police officers stopped to see if I was getting robbed.  I told him a little about her and she was continually jumping around in the car and opening all of the doors and running around. Typical Jenna stuff. He really seems sorry for not being around for so long and wants to be here for her now. That is the reason that he moved back here. He looks exactly the same as before and to be honest we were able to talk like there weren't any missing years. I will hold him to his word and will do everything that I can to make sure that she gets to see him as often as possible. I hope he means it because I can't handle him breaking her heart. And tomorrow is Jenna Bug's birthday and he wants to take her to dinner at Chuck E Cheese's. Her favorite place.



I wish you so many blessings on this one  I hope he follows through!!    to Jenna!!!



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been so busy, first Mom's birthday (my mom that is) and then grandma's birthday and tomorrow is Irelands birthday!! She will be 7. And since tomorrow is meet the teacher day, we are celebrating today...
> I still haven't wrapped her presents yet...but I wanted to tell you, that my Walmart finally got in some High School Musical fabric, and some cute Hanna Montana fabric. It was around 4 dollars a yard. Since the girls don't like either one...I didn't buy any..



   to Ireland...and your mom!! Wow...she's 7...they grow up a lot this year...before you know it they are nine and wearing bras! 

 



HeatherSue said:


> The karate pictures are great (except for the scary swirly faces)!!!  Henry was a brown belt in karate way back when I met him.  He wants to get Tessa in a karate class.  She said she would go and watch, but she wouldn't fight anyone.



That Tessa...what a sweetie...She is just a peace maker! Good Girl!!!

and by the way...SEVEN DAYS TO DISNEY!!!!!!!!!! yeeHAW!!!!!


----------



## jham

karebear1 said:


> This whole post brought back a flood of memories of the first day of school *Teresa, Jham, T-beri and Heather*-  I go away for 1 day and you girls just go at each other like there's no tomorrow!! How many times do I need to tell you to play nice?? You will only have each other in the hard times. Is this anyway for sisters to treat each other???  Now.....say you're sorry and give each other a hug.



I am innocent here.  I don't know what you are talking about  I love T, Heather and Teresa  



minnie2 said:


> I love that she wanted to match her brothers!  Ineed to make my niece something little einstiens if not for when I see them in Nov for Christmas!
> 
> Ok I finished the Carla C bowling shirt and I LOVE the pattern it is very tedious but I love it!  I made the shirt in a 7/8 for Kyle but I probably could have made the 5/6.  I also added 2 inches because every one kept saying it should be longer and with the 7/8 size for Kyle I didn't need to add inches so next one I wont. The one on the monkey is really for my nephew but the monkey said he would model it for Chaten!



Love this!  I was just looking at my scraps of that fabric last night wishing I had more.  I also love the karate photos!  Seth and Jayden used to take taekwondo when they were little.  Seth got to a yellow belt and Jayden got up to a blue belt but it got to the point where they had to take seperate classes and I had to go 4 times a week, 5 counting Jayden's sparring and it got really hard keeping little Luke happy sitting in the tiny waiting area.  When Lily came along I gave up.  They still want to take again though.


----------



## minnie2

*?????*

If I wanted a shirt to gather at the waist and come out at the hips with more material.( I have no clue how to shirr)could I add a casing made from bias tape?


----------



## jham

CampbellScot said:


> absolutely MADE my day these  pictures! I think you VERY stylish in the terry cloth shorts!!!
> 
> and by the way...SEVEN DAYS TO DISNEY!!!!!!!!!! yeeHAW!!!!!



Thank you.  It was all done with the magic of a SCANNER  *ahem*  

Seven days deserves 7 bananas!        


HAPPY BIRTHDAY JENNA AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW IRELAND!  August girls rock! Lily turns 3 on Saturday  and Jayden turns 11 on Monday


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mrs. Miller, where RU?  I haven't seen her here and I have so much to ask about the costume.  Then I see that she has great ideas for boy clothes.  

We leave for Disney in about a month.  DS will start his first day of really school on the 27th so I will have mornings free to clean house, make the dinner and then I can start to sew again.

I have a serger and Singer. Both are a bit dated but work great.  So I don't have computer downloads.  

I saw the cutest pictures from Mrs. Miller of her boys and that is something I could make for DS, pants with matching shirt design.  I am good at Photoshop and design a lot there also.  

You gals have gotten me all excited to sew again!  And to think it all started with a costume.

Thanks Ladies and Mrs. Miller, where ru?


----------



## kstgelais4

kjbrown said:


> Too funny!  I had the idea to do a Hello Kitty for a neighbor.  googled for images and found the same one you used (I think, it looks EXACTLY the same) and printed it off to do a shirt.  I did a t-shirt with a matching twirl skirt.  I wound up doing the bow on Hello Kitty's head in the SAME fabric!
> 
> -off to go take some pics so you can see how similar our outfits turned out!


Too Funny!!



sheridee32 said:


> I posted the dress a few days ago but dgd decided to model it.





sheridee32 said:


> This isnt a disney but I think it came out cute, it has a pair of lt blue leggins
> I love this patteren


Sooo cute!



twob4him said:


> DH had his birthday today at the waterpark! Here are a few shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a fun day!! Did you make that cake? It is really cool!
> 
> 
> And some totally unrelated garden pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and the girls work in the garden every night!
> 
> 
> Ok I can't find anything else to torture you all with and I have insomnia!


Those veggies look awesome!! It's funny that your DH and the girls do the gardening, because my dh and the kids work in out garden every night too. I don't touch it because it will all die if I do. I will have to take a pic for you all,  because I am so proud of them all.



dkshan96 said:


> I got some of that sticky stuff on my iron and guess where it ended up...yep on the shirt.  Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here is the one I really experimented with, I think I should have waited until I had more practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelli


 You are doing really great!!



kjbrown said:


> Here it is!  My first applique, the Hello Kitty shirt.  The face fabric kind of puckers sometimes and not others.  Weird.   But I think it looks great, I am very pleased with it.  And my first twirl skirt!  Used the CarlaC pattern, LOVE it.  Making a "Minnie" one for my daughter now.  This outfit is actually a gift for another girl, but my DD modeled it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up...


This did come out fantastic! It is kinda funny how similar the applique is.



billwendy said:


> I finally finished the crabby outfits and we are at the beach right now!! I think they turned out pretty good. Hannahs pants need to be rolled a few times cause they are long, but Elizabeth and Tim's fit fine.


These are so cute!



HeatherSue said:


> I have been way too on-topic lately, so here are WAY too many Sawyers and Tessas.
> 
> I "borrowed" (okay, I stole it for a few days) my dad's camera and took some pictures of the kids out in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an example of what most of them looked like!


Wow!! These pictures came out super! Tessa is beautiful, and Sawyer is such a cutie!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> This makes me nervous too. Like Kim said I do let Jenna ride the bus for field trips, but of course I am always a parent volunteer and follow behind in my car.  Yeah, Like I said I am paranoid.


My kids don't ride the bus either, but it really is because our state has a school choice program where you can choose a different school for your child if you don't like the district you live in, and the kids CANNOT ride the bus if they go to a different district. I don't really mind. They get a much better education.



HeatherN said:


> Hello everyone! I decided to venture over to this side of the boards finally. I was previously banned from here as my daughter was one of those chosen or a Make a wish Big Give.It's nice to finally get a look at all your beautiful work!
> I just wanted to say thank you to all that were involved with our give.You have no idea how much it means to us that you all wanted to help spread the pixi dust.All your beautiful clothing and gifts mean the world to us.We had the most magical trip that we will never ever forget.We had Many, many great comments about all the clothing.So many people wanted to know where I had got them and I told them all about this great group.Many of the characters also loved them.They couldn't say it in so many words but a few of them made a heart sign and pointed to them.Terk the gorilla at Animal kingdom even wanted one for herself!  I am startng to update my trip report and it will have lots of pictures of the kids wearing the clothes.Feel free to pop over and peek at them.Thank you once again to a wonderful group of people with huge hearts.I am proud to "know" you all.


We loved doing this for you guys!!! I'm so glad you popped in to say hi!



jham said:


> Okay, a little off topic, but we WERE on our way to Disneyland.  This is for you Teresa!  A while back, I don't remember what we were talking about, (maybe families that act goofy in pictures?) but I remember telling a story of my family running out of gas in the desert outside of Vegas and my dad had to hitchhike to Vegas for gas and while we waited we took pictures of us pretending we were dying of thirst.  Teresa said she wanted to see the pictures. Now that I think of it, the whole conversation may have been over on her TR.  I am still trying to clean my craft room (hmmm, wonder why it is taking so long?  ) and I found (and scanned)   these:
> 
> That is my big sister with the long red hair, I'm behind her with the pigtails (and bows of course) on the right is my silly mommy and behind her is my little sister.  My brother took the picture, making sure the car was not in the background for authenticity.


Too funny! 


robnkris said:


> Thanks for voting!  You do just push the thumbs up to vote.  You can vote once per youtube account per day.  I did get that fabric!  Let me post the first picture of her at WDW in one of her outfits.  Actually this pic is at Disney's Vero Beach Resort.


Ugh! I am so jealous when I see this fabric!!! I want some!!! She looks so cute in the shirt though! You did a great job!!



ms_mckenna said:


> Well I am still alive I have just been painting. I am so sick of seeing dots to say the least. But here is what I have been doing. All the dots have the first coat so I had to share! I am only doing them on two walls and they will have a "ribbon" of paint under them that waves and has the 5 little monkies poem written on it. Two of my walls are just the light blue paint and I think other than the ribbon with the words that will go all around the room they are probably going to stay that way. I still have to do a second coat on about half the dots and then go back and clean up the lines, but at least you can get an idea of it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am so ready to move on from painting to sewing!!!! lol


This looks sooo cool! I love it!



minnie2 said:


> I love that she wanted to match her brothers!  Ineed to make my niece something little einstiens if not for when I see them in Nov for Christmas!
> 
> Ok I finished the Carla C bowling shirt and I LOVE the pattern it is very tedious but I love it!  I made the shirt in a 7/8 for Kyle but I probably could have made the 5/6.  I also added 2 inches because every one kept saying it should be longer and with the 7/8 size for Kyle I didn't need to add inches so next one I wont. The one on the monkey is really for my nephew but the monkey said he would model it for Chaten!



Awesome job! This is my next project!


----------



## twob4him

jham said:


> I learned to drive in that boat--I mean station wagon.


This is just hilarious....I love your sense of humor!!!   I so remember riding around in a station wagon with wood paneling!  Such great memories!



ms_mckenna said:


>


AWESOME job on painting all of those dots!!!   Are you using the fabric to make bedding??? Really cute! Love it  !



GoofyG said:


> Well my baby girl is starting Pre-k tomorrow.:   I can't believe it!  I'll get some pictures tomorrow, but my mom finished her nap mat today.  Thought I would share, it turned out really cute.



Wow what a nice sleep mat!  I love the fabric!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I hope he means it because I can't handle him breaking her heart. And tomorrow is Jenna Bug's birthday and he wants to take her to dinner at Chuck E Cheese's. Her favorite place.


Glad Jenna gets to spend some time with her dad...its very important!!!  
Happpy Birthday Jenna!!!     



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Anyone else see this and think "the Griswalds?"  Fantastic pics



  Everything is there 'cept the dog tied to the bumper. Hey did your dad hitchhike a ride back to Vegas with Christy Brinkley?????   



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone! I have been so busy, first Mom's birthday (my mom that is) and then grandma's birthday and tomorrow is Irelands birthday!! She will be 7. And since tomorrow is meet the teacher day, we are celebrating today...
> I still haven't wrapped her presents yet...but I wanted to tell you, that my Walmart finally got in some High School Musical fabric, and some cute Hanna Montana fabric. It was around 4 dollars a yard. Since the girls don't like either one...I didn't buy any.


Happy Birthday Ireland!!!


----------



## kstgelais4

Well, it is one of my babies 7th Birthday today!!! I can't believe he is 7 already!!! Here is a pic of my Birthday boy Benjamin!


----------



## t-beri

robnkris said:


> Thanks for voting!  You do just push the thumbs up to vote.  You can vote once per youtube account per day.  I did get that fabric!  Let me post the first picture of her at WDW in one of her outfits.  Actually this pic is at Disney's Vero Beach Resort.



Was it the pink w/ black mickeys you were looking for? I found some on clearance at my walmart and bought what they had left (around 2 yds) and posted for you but I guess you were already on your trip...sorry  I tried to help!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JENNA!!!

Oh, alright, I'm sorry HEATHER.... 
I'm glad that you like my siggy-even though it's still cut off, if I made it smaller it was hard to read. AND...it works!!!!

Ok. So I am at the college waiting along w/ like 100 other walk ins.  But I had to wait to see what was up and if I could start and so here we are. Going BACK to school for the billionth time.  I have a goal to actually finish College before Gavin starts     Of course people have been trying to talk me out of becoming a teacher lately but I have a list of reasons why it is the best choice for me.  Anyway, I'm babbling.

I loved the buzz outfit and Rob-n-kris's disco dot minni and mickey!!!  
Gotta run, I'll keep ya'll posted!
...t.


----------



## twob4him

kstgelais4 said:


> Those veggies look awesome!! It's funny that your DH and the girls do the gardening, because my dh and the kids work in out garden every night too. I don't touch it because it will all die if I do. I will have to take a pic for you all,  because I am so proud of them all.


Same here...I would probably kill it all off!!!  


*Thank you to everyone* about the kind comments about the garden. DH told me those huge tomatoes are called Beefstakes! They water the garden everyday and put dead fish in the soil too??


----------



## sahm1000

ms_mckenna said:


> Well I am still alive I have just been painting. I am so sick of seeing dots to say the least. But here is what I have been doing. All the dots have the first coat so I had to share! I am only doing them on two walls and they will have a "ribbon" of paint under them that waves and has the 5 little monkies poem written on it. Two of my walls are just the light blue paint and I think other than the ribbon with the words that will go all around the room they are probably going to stay that way. I still have to do a second coat on about half the dots and then go back and clean up the lines, but at least you can get an idea of it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am so ready to move on from painting to sewing!!!! lol
> 
> This is the print it was supposed to copy. The fabric is actually much brighter than the picture shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to lurk but things have been pretty busy between that and sick people. Hope to see you guys again in a few weeks and be back to normal.  Oh and on a sad note we are canceling our Disney trip in Dec.  I do think it is for the best though I really want to focus on fostering right now and I would be worried we were missing "the one" the whole time we were gone so it would not be worth it.



Wow, I love what you are doing with the room!  It's going to turn out fantastic.  Hmm, I swore I would use the same bedding for Lilly that I used with Grace and Claire but now I'm starting to rethink that!  Yours is too cute!



CampbellScot said:


> and by the way...SEVEN DAYS TO DISNEY!!!!!!!!!! yeeHAW!!!!!



Does this mean another trip report??  I'm hoping!  



t-beri said:


> Oh, alright, I'm sorry HEATHER....
> I'm glad that you like my siggy-even though it's still cut off, if I made it smaller it was hard to read. AND...it works!!!!
> 
> 
> ...t.



You are too funny with your signature!  I guess I hadn't seen it before this quote but    !


 

Happy Birthday to everyone!  It seems like everyone is having one today or in the next few days! 

 


Also, I lost the quote somehow but I loved the running out of gas pictures!  Those are fantastic!  And who doesn't love some terry cloth shorts?  I had a turquoise jumper outfit (one piece) that kind of cinched at the waist and had a halter type top when I was little made out of terry cloth.  I thought I was very stylish wearing it too!  And one of my neighbor girls has one from Wal-Mart this summer that is very similar.  It's actually a little scary that those styles are making a comeback!


----------



## HeatherSue

minnie2 said:


> 1st you need to give back your Mickey ears  Or get some more coffee!  It isn't Wall-E  It is BUZZ!!!!!   And that isn't his tongue he is curling his lip!


 Sorry!!   I do think I could use another cup of coffee!



CampbellScot said:


> That Tessa...what a sweetie...She is just a peace maker! Good Girl!!!
> 
> and by the way...SEVEN DAYS TO DISNEY!!!!!!!!!! yeeHAW!!!!!


She is a good girl, for the most part. 

SEVEN DAYS!!!!?????!!!!     



jham said:


> I am innocent here.  I don't know what you are talking about  I love T, Heather and Teresa


We love you too, Jeanne!  

I wanted to tell you that Tessa has decided that Luke can be a policeman if he wants to.  She said she wants him to be happy.   



minnie2 said:


> *?????*
> 
> If I wanted a shirt to gather at the waist and come out at the hips with more material.( I have no clue how to shirr)could I add a casing made from bias tape?


Learn to shirr!!! It's not hard!  Seriously, it would be so much easier than making a casing from bias tape. But, if you refuse to learn to shirr- yes, you can do exactly what you said.  I've never tried it, though.  



kstgelais4 said:


> Well, it is one of my babies 7th Birthday today!!! I can't believe he is 7 already!!! Here is a pic of my Birthday boy Benjamin!







BENJAMIN!!





I love the evidence of his capri sun on his shirt!  What a cutie!!



t-beri said:


> Oh, alright, I'm sorry HEATHER....
> I'm glad that you like my siggy-even though it's still cut off, if I made it smaller it was hard to read. AND...it works!!!!


  all is forgiven!  BTW, have you read my trip report?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

kjbrown said:


> Here it is!  My first applique, the Hello Kitty shirt.  The face fabric kind of puckers sometimes and not others.  Weird.   But I think it looks great, I am very pleased with it.  And my first twirl skirt!  Used the CarlaC pattern, LOVE it.  Making a "Minnie" one for my daughter now.  This outfit is actually a gift for another girl, but my DD modeled it for me.



You did a great job!  Love the skirt!  your first applique?  WOW!



billwendy said:


> I finally finished the crabby outfits and we are at the beach right now!! I think they turned out pretty good. Hannahs pants need to be rolled a few times cause they are long, but Elizabeth and Tim's fit fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had posted these birthday outfits before, but I finally had all my girls together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually brought my sewing machine with me to the beach house - our company is gone, so I think I"ll get it out tonight~~~



Very cute!  Love how they all match!  You brought your machine to the beach!  That is so funny....and something I would so totally do!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I finished Kaitlyns skirt last night.




Grat job!  Love the twirling!



robnkris said:


>



Love that outfit!  and your model is so cute!



GoofyG said:


> Well my baby girl is starting Pre-k tomorrow.   I can't believe it!  I'll get some pictures tomorrow, but my mom finished her nap mat today.  Thought I would share, it turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to bed, I haven't been feeling good today.   Really hard to be down  with 3 kiddos.



That nap mat is really cool! and very pretty!  hope you get to feeling better!



minnie2 said:


> I
> Ok I finished the Carla C bowling shirt and I LOVE the pattern it is very tedious but I love it!  I made the shirt in a 7/8 for Kyle but I probably could have made the 5/6.  I also added 2 inches because every one kept saying it should be longer and with the 7/8 size for Kyle I didn't need to add inches so next one I wont. The one on the monkey is really for my nephew but the monkey said he would model it for Chaten!



You did a great job!  Love the buzz material.  And his monkey pout is too cute!

*HeatherSue: * Love those pics you took!  They came out very proffesional!  I really want a camera like that!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Happy Birthday to:


Jenna
Ireland
Benjamin


----------



## Piper

Just an aside:  Please don't cry in front of your Pre-k or kindergarteners.  Don't tell them you will miss them or let them overhear you telling others.  

I can't tell you how many children have been unhappy in class and when asked why---didn't say, "I miss my mommy" but "my mommy misses me," "my mommy cried because she misses me," or "my mommy is so sad.  She doesn't know what she is going to do at home without me."

Be positive and cheerful in front of your kids.  Cry when you get home!  They do listen (even when you think they aren't!)


----------



## Stephres

twob4him said:


> WHAT????????????? Wait a minute WHAT DID YOU SAY?????   Miss Stephanie, do you mean to tell me that I have known you (and your adorable kiddos) for an entire year and you are *just* getting around to telling me you evented?????  And you know I am dressage crazy right???? Hmpffffff



I am mysterious!  

Not really, I don't talk about it a lot. I found extremely stressful because I knew it cost my parents a lot of money to do it so I over-analyzed every mistake and really worked myself up about it. I didn't eat for days the one time I brought a whip into the dressage ring and was disqualified from the entire competition. They wouldn't even let me do cross country and stadium and we had driven eight hours to be there. I still think that is one of the worst days of my life.

I do miss my horses. I had a welsh pony named Shamrock and when I outgrew him a half app/thoroughbred named Buddy. See Miss Cammie, we are not a good naming family! 



minnie2 said:


>



Cute *BUZZ* shirt! Sorry you made it too long, but it looks great to me. 



minnie2 said:


> *?????*
> 
> If I wanted a shirt to gather at the waist and come out at the hips with more material.( I have no clue how to shirr)could I add a casing made from bias tape?



This nightgown was made that way:






I sewed the bias tape down and threaded thin elastic through it. Shirring is a lot easier though!



kstgelais4 said:


>



Happy birthday Benjamin and Ireland!


----------



## glorib

ms_mckenna said:


> Well I am still alive I have just been painting. I am so sick of seeing dots to say the least. But here is what I have been doing. All the dots have the first coat so I had to share! I am only doing them on two walls and they will have a "ribbon" of paint under them that waves and has the 5 little monkies poem written on it. Two of my walls are just the light blue paint and I think other than the ribbon with the words that will go all around the room they are probably going to stay that way. I still have to do a second coat on about half the dots and then go back and clean up the lines, but at least you can get an idea of it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am so ready to move on from painting to sewing!!!! lol
> 
> This is the print it was supposed to copy. The fabric is actually much brighter than the picture shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to lurk but things have been pretty busy between that and sick people. Hope to see you guys again in a few weeks and be back to normal.  Oh and on a sad note we are canceling our Disney trip in Dec.  I do think it is for the best though I really want to focus on fostering right now and I would be worried we were missing "the one" the whole time we were gone so it would not be worth it.



Oh, that nursery is so cute!  I can't wait to see pics of it all finished!  You've done an awesome job on the dots!



GoofyG said:


> Well my baby girl is starting Pre-k tomorrow.   I can't believe it!  I'll get some pictures tomorrow, but my mom finished her nap mat today.  Thought I would share, it turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to bed, I haven't been feeling good today.   Really hard to be down  with 3 kiddos.



SUPER CUTE!  I love that fabric!


OK, totally OT here, but we took Caleb to get his hair cut last night - getting ready for kindy and all - and the guard totally flew off while she was doing the back of his head and now he has a nice little bald spot on the back of his head.  So she had to cut it REALLY short to try to blend in the bald spot.  I know accidents happen and she did feel badly about it, but I'm just sad.  I know in the grand scheme of things, it's so not a big deal, but I didn't want him to start kindy with a bald patch!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Happy Birthday to Benjamin and Ireland!!!


----------



## HumanLegs

Hello all! I came here cause Heather mentioned it in her TR and I've been addicted for days! Y'all are so talented.  I've been making transfers and it's alot of fun. I make glitter shoes too. I haven't tackled sewing yet but I think a sewing machine's going on my x-mas list this year. I mean I don't even have a needle and thread! I pray no one loses a button!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HumanLegs said:


> Hello all! I came here cause Heather mentioned it in her TR and I've been addicted for days! Y'all are so talented.  I've been making transfers and it's alot of fun. I make glitter shoes too. I haven't tackled sewing yet but I think a sewing machine's going on my x-mas list this year. I mean I don't even have a needle and thread! I pray no one loses a button!




 and may I suggest that you at least get one of those little emergency sewing kits...just in case a button falls off!!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Hi- I am terribly behind and it is not for a "good" reason- I sprained my knee on tuesday then came down with a cold yesterday!   ugh!! So I have my two little nurse maids helping me wrap up my knee. Which is kinda cute. Then every time I blow my nose sophia has to "blow her nose". And to top it off my "friend" is visiting! So besides the hobbling around, sneezing, sore throat, crampyness, a headache, blowing my nose every five seconds everything is just peachy!    
I am trying to rest as much as I can and stay off my knee so it heals quickly, the state fair is next week and I really don't want to be pushed around in a wheel chair although my dh thinks he would enjoy that.  

Ah yes and our nemo dvd has been missing for a couple days and dd has been on a kick lately and has been watching nemo nearly every day so this is a minor tragedy! I hope it turns up soon or I'm be fishing ebay for another one!  

Sorry to be such a downer today! 
Hope all the kiddos have a great Birthday!!
back to my chair with the ice bag for me...

ETA: CRISIS AVERTED NEMO HAS BEEN FOUND!!! THANK GOODNESS!!


----------



## MarieFan

Hi, everyone!

I have been lurking for months, and you all got me hooked on the Disney boutique clothing, and I am so impressed with the talent here!  Unfortunately, I would hesitate to sew on a button, and I have to learn to use my camera before I pick up any new hobbies that will require new equipment.   

So sewing is definitely on my list of things I want to learn in this lifetime, and hopefully in this 5 years, but even if I had started,  I wouldn't have been ready to sew outfits for the trip we took in July.  

After scouring ebay for a while, and asking everyone I knew, and some people I didn't, if they knew how to sew, and would be willing to sew for me, I found a lady on craiglist.  She has a degree in fashion and makes her own patterns, and was thrilled to work with me.  I used several pictures for inspiration, and she made Minnie Mouse dresses for both of my girls, as well as Kermit outfits for the studios, a pirate outfit for my 8 year old and a Nemo one for the 2 year old.  Unfortunately, I can't post pictures (?) and show you, but I wanted to let you know you inspired someone out there without even knowing it!  If you PM me I will be happy to share.  Mostly, I was happy with the results, but I still want to learn to do it myself, so I will be here asking questions in the near future!  I would be thrilled if I accomplished a simple pillowcase dress.

So that is a lengthy intro, if anyone has read this far.  Keep up the awesome work!

Jennifer


----------



## HumanLegs

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> and may I suggest that you at least get one of those little emergency sewing kits...just in case a button falls off!!



You're right. It just seems everytime I go to wal-mart I forget. Just like I always manage to forget the darn plastic bags when I go! Why do they make recycling so difficult?!?


----------



## minnie2

MinnieVanMom said:


> Mrs. Miller, where RU?  I haven't seen her here and I have so much to ask about the costume.  Then I see that she has great ideas for boy clothes.
> 
> We leave for Disney in about a month.  DS will start his first day of really school on the 27th so I will have mornings free to clean house, make the dinner and then I can start to sew again.
> 
> I have a serger and Singer. Both are a bit dated but work great.  So I don't have computer downloads.
> 
> I saw the cutest pictures from Mrs. Miller of her boys and that is something I could make for DS, pants with matching shirt design.  I am good at Photoshop and design a lot there also.
> 
> You gals have gotten me all excited to sew again!  And to think it all started with a costume.
> 
> Thanks Ladies and Mrs. Miller, where ru?


Not sure where she has been but when she goes missing I get nervous!  I hope she is feeling ok????



HeatherSue said:


> Sorry!!   I do think I could use another cup of coffee!
> 
> 
> Learn to shirr!!! It's not hard!  Seriously, it would be so much easier than making a casing from bias tape. But, if you refuse to learn to shirr- yes, you can do exactly what you said.  I've never tried it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BENJAMIN!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all is forgiven!  BTW, have you read my trip report?


No need to be sorry I just had to bust you   I know I need to learn to shirr!  

 I need to go read your TR!  I'll head there in a bit!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Happy Birthday to:
> 
> 
> Jenna
> Ireland
> Benjamin
> 
> 
> 
> I am tagging on to this Happy bday to all the bday people!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Piper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an aside:  Please don't cry in front of your Pre-k or kindergarteners.  Don't tell them you will miss them or let them overhear you telling others.
> 
> I can't tell you how many children have been unhappy in class and when asked why---didn't say, "I miss my mommy" but "my mommy misses me," "my mommy cried because she misses me," or "my mommy is so sad.  She doesn't know what she is going to do at home without me."
> 
> Be positive and cheerful in front of your kids.  Cry when you get home!  They do listen (even when you think they aren't!)
> 
> 
> 
> Good point!  I have to add it also depends on the kid.  Kyle kept asking if I will miss him and I told him  of course I will but I want him to go and have fun at school and he was cool with it.   then again my kids will ditch me for anything!
> 
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute *BUZZ* shirt! Sorry you made it too long, but it looks great to me.
> 
> 
> 
> This nightgown was made that way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed the bias tape down and threaded thin elastic through it. Shirring is a lot easier though!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Benjamin and Ireland!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to e sorry!  It was a lesson learned  Heck that means he gets more use out of it!
> 
> Those pj's are so cute and is that Tink on them????
> 
> 
> 
> glorib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, totally OT here, but we took Caleb to get his hair cut last night - getting ready for kindy and all - and the guard totally flew off while she was doing the back of his head and now he has a nice little bald spot on the back of his head.  So she had to cut it REALLY short to try to blend in the bald spot.  I know accidents happen and she did feel badly about it, but I'm just sad.  I know in the grand scheme of things, it's so not a big deal, but I didn't want him to start kindy with a bald patch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh MY!  Did she still charge you?!?!?!?  I cute Kyle's hair hense why the mohawk is crooked!
> 
> 
> 
> HumanLegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all! I came here cause Heather mentioned it in her TR and I've been addicted for days! Y'all are so talented.  I've been making transfers and it's alot of fun. I make glitter shoes too. I haven't tackled sewing yet but I think a sewing machine's going on my x-mas list this year. I mean I don't even have a needle and thread! I pray no one loses a button!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> disneymommieof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi- I am terribly behind and it is not for a "good" reason- I sprained my knee on tuesday then came down with a cold yesterday!   ugh!! So I have my two little nurse maids helping me wrap up my knee. Which is kinda cute. Then every time I blow my nose sophia has to "blow her nose". And to top it off my "friend" is visiting! So besides the hobbling around, sneezing, sore throat, crampyness, a headache, blowing my nose every five seconds everything is just peachy!
> I am trying to rest as much as I can and stay off my knee so it heals quickly, the state fair is next week and I really don't want to be pushed around in a wheel chair although my dh thinks he would enjoy that.
> 
> Ah yes and our nemo dvd has been missing for a couple days and dd has been on a kick lately and has been watching nemo nearly every day so this is a minor tragedy! I hope it turns up soon or I'm be fishing ebay for another one!
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today!
> Hope all the kiddos have a great Birthday!!
> back to my chair with the ice bag for me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO!  I sure hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Why don't you send Dory and Marlin to look for nemo!
> 
> So who watched Project Runway last night?????
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephres

minnie2 said:


> No need to e sorry!  It was a lesson learned  Heck that means he gets more use out of it!
> 
> Those pj's are so cute and is that Tink on them????



I forget that not everyone has long kids like mine. I lengthened it by 2 inches and DH said it could have been a little longer still!

Thanks! I was just looking at those, they are so faded now you can hardly see Tink. And they look so long in the picture: they barely cover her bottom now! I guess it is time to retire them!


----------



## mytwotinks

ms_mckenna said:


> Well I am still alive I have just been painting. I am so sick of seeing dots to say the least. But here is what I have been doing. All the dots have the first coat so I had to share! I am only doing them on two walls and they will have a "ribbon" of paint under them that waves and has the 5 little monkies poem written on it. Two of my walls are just the light blue paint and I think other than the ribbon with the words that will go all around the room they are probably going to stay that way. I still have to do a second coat on about half the dots and then go back and clean up the lines, but at least you can get an idea of it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am so ready to move on from painting to sewing!!!! lol
> 
> This is the print it was supposed to copy. The fabric is actually much brighter than the picture shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to lurk but things have been pretty busy between that and sick people. Hope to see you guys again in a few weeks and be back to normal.  Oh and on a sad note we are canceling our Disney trip in Dec.  I do think it is for the best though I really want to focus on fostering right now and I would be worried we were missing "the one" the whole time we were gone so it would not be worth it.




I must not have warned you about dots!  For Riley's 8th birthday, I decided to redo her room as a surprise.  She was at school and I went around her room and painted dots.  All alternating colors, Lime green, bubblegum pink, and light turquiose.  It was all coming out sooooooo cute (I'll have to post pics when my camera is working better) and then I looked around and saw that every single dot needed a second coat.  Chris thought I had hurt myself because he walked in the room and I was just sobbing and sobbing uncontrolably.  My arms would barely lift over my head the next day.  But it is cute!

I'm such a dummy though.  I painted the entire room, even where the pictures and the furniture were going to go.  I could have saved myself a lot of dots!


----------



## mytwotinks

karebear1 said:


> Cranberry juice really works well for me. .... and if she can't drink the juice because she doesn't like the taste- there are cranberry pills she can take that do the same thing and have no taste. Has she tried these yet? Might help her while she's off the anti-biotics anyway?!?!?



She likes cranberry juice so we have that a lot.  It's hard to find the 100% cranberry juice sometimes, but I grab it when I see it.

She takes the pills a lot too.  I kind of gave her a break from them while she is on the antibiotics, but I am going to start her back on them before I take her off of the antibiotics and hopefully that will help.


----------



## mytwotinks

Piper said:


> Just an aside:  Please don't cry in front of your Pre-k or kindergarteners.  Don't tell them you will miss them or let them overhear you telling others.
> 
> I can't tell you how many children have been unhappy in class and when asked why---didn't say, "I miss my mommy" but "my mommy misses me," "my mommy cried because she misses me," or "my mommy is so sad.  She doesn't know what she is going to do at home without me."
> 
> Be positive and cheerful in front of your kids.  Cry when you get home!  They do listen (even when you think they aren't!)




That is exactly what I think when I see a mom sobbing at drop off!  What is the poor kid going to think is going to happen to them there, if their mom is that upset about it.  I've seen some pretty terrified kids and some pretty selfish moms over the last few years.  I think that for the most part the moms who cry do it on their way out of the building after their kid is safely in their class room, but there are always the few there sobbing and reaching for hug after hug from their terrified 5 year old! 

When Riley was in the 2nd grade I found the mom of one of the boys in her class out in the parking lot 2 hours after school started sobbing her eyes out about how afraid she was that something was going to happen to him when she wasn't there.  It was way over the top!


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> I forget that not everyone has long kids like mine. I lengthened it by 2 inches and DH said it could have been a little longer still!
> 
> Thanks! I was just looking at those, they are so faded now you can hardly see Tink. And they look so long in the picture: they barely cover her bottom now! I guess it is time to retire them!



 My kids are very long too!  I end up adding to patterns all the time for my kids!  Nik has legs so her pants get short fast!


----------



## teresajoy

ms_mckenna said:


>


It looks great Callie!! I can't even imagine how much work that would be! 



GoofyG said:


> Well my baby girl is starting Pre-k tomorrow.   I can't believe it!  I'll get some pictures tomorrow, but my mom finished her nap mat today.  Thought I would share, it turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> It took me a minute to figure out that the picture with your toes and the one below it were two different pictures! It looked like your foot was covered up with the floor!
> 
> That is a beautiful nap mat!
> 
> 
> 
> Tinka_Belle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The visit with Jenna's dad went fine. After he rescued us from my stupidity we talked for awhile. Two police officers stopped to see if I was getting robbed.  I told him a little about her and she was continually jumping around in the car and opening all of the doors and running around. Typical Jenna stuff. He really seems sorry for not being around for so long and wants to be here for her now. That is the reason that he moved back here. He looks exactly the same as before and to be honest we were able to talk like there weren't any missing years. I will hold him to his word and will do everything that I can to make sure that she gets to see him as often as possible. I hope he means it because I can't handle him breaking her heart. And tomorrow is Jenna Bug's birthday and he wants to take her to dinner at Chuck E Cheese's. Her favorite place.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad it went so well Crystal! I hope he continues to see her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karebear1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Teresa, Jham, T-beri and Heather*-  I go away for 1 day and you girls just go at each other like there's no tomorrow!! How many times do I need to tell you to play nice?? You will only have each other in the hard times. Is this anyway for sisters to treat each other???  Now.....say you're sorry and give each other a hug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, ok!  I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great shirts!! The BUZZ (yes, I knew it was BUZZ!) fabric looks great!
> I love the contrast cuddling with the monkey to breaking that board!
> 
> 
> twob4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT????????????? Wait a minute WHAT DID YOU SAY?????   Miss Stephanie, do you mean to tell me that I have known you (and your adorable kiddos) for an entire year and you are *just* getting around to telling me you evented?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I wasn't the only one that was surprised to hear that!
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *?????*
> 
> If I wanted a shirt to gather at the waist and come out at the hips with more material.( I have no clue how to shirr)could I add a casing made from bias tape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you could do that!
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Miller, where RU?  I haven't seen her here and I have so much to ask about the costume.  Then I see that she has great ideas for boy clothes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was in the hospital a week ago, I hope she didn't have to go back. She was thinking of having an operation.
> 
> Crystal, have you heard anything from her?
> 
> 
> 
> Piper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an aside:  Please don't cry in front of your Pre-k or kindergarteners.  Don't tell them you will miss them or let them overhear you telling others.
> 
> I can't tell you how many children have been unhappy in class and when asked why---didn't say, "I miss my mommy" but "my mommy misses me," "my mommy cried because she misses me," or "my mommy is so sad.  She doesn't know what she is going to do at home without me."
> 
> Be positive and cheerful in front of your kids.  Cry when you get home!  They do listen (even when you think they aren't!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, but like was said, it depends on the child. My kids all knew (know) I was sad about them going to school, they still know it. It's really not something I'm going to try and  hide from them.  I also tell them how happy I am for them and how excited I am that they are going to be having so much fun. They know I cry, they can deal with that.  I don't stand in their classroom boo hooing, but I can't say I haven't shed a tear as I drop them off in the classroom! I think that's much healthier for the kids than the parents that say they can't wait for their kids to start school so they can get rid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glorib said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, totally OT here, but we took Caleb to get his hair cut last night - getting ready for kindy and all - and the guard totally flew off while she was doing the back of his head and now he has a nice little bald spot on the back of his head.  So she had to cut it REALLY short to try to blend in the bald spot.  I know accidents happen and she did feel badly about it, but I'm just sad.  I know in the grand scheme of things, it's so not a big deal, but I didn't want him to start kindy with a bald patch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH NO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disneymommieof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi- I am terribly behind and it is not for a "good" reason- I sprained my knee on tuesday then came down with a cold yesterday!   ugh!! So I have my two little nurse maids helping me wrap up my knee. Which is kinda cute. Then every time I blow my nose sophia has to "blow her nose". And to top it off my "friend" is visiting! So besides the hobbling around, sneezing, sore throat, crampyness, a headache, blowing my nose every five seconds everything is just peachy!
> I am trying to rest as much as I can and stay off my knee so it heals quickly, the state fair is next week and I really don't want to be pushed around in a wheel chair although my dh thinks he would enjoy that.
> 
> Ah yes and our nemo dvd has been missing for a couple days and dd has been on a kick lately and has been watching nemo nearly every day so this is a minor tragedy! I hope it turns up soon or I'm be fishing ebay for another one!
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today!
> Hope all the kiddos have a great Birthday!!
> back to my chair with the ice bag for me...
> 
> ETA: CRISIS AVERTED NEMO HAS BEEN FOUND!!! THANK GOODNESS!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anna!   At least you found Nemo!
Click to expand...


----------



## Twins+2more

Stephres ;
I was a tongue kid.  ALWAYS had my tongue sticking out for some reason. And I DID bite my tongue off.   
I was climbing up to get a drink of water and fell.  Chin hit the sink, and thats all she wrote.  tehy sewed it back on and about an hour later eating a popsicle the stitches came RIGHT out and they had to restitch the top half.  I don't remember it, but it was an embarassing story that my parents often told to my friends and boy friends that i brought home ... and they wonder why the met far and few boyfriends ....LOL!  Even now at 32 years young I still catch myself biting down hard on my tongue or with my mouth open and tip hanging out if im really concentrating on something.


----------



## longaberger_lara

ms_mckenna said:


>



That bedroom's fantastic!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Anyone else see this and think "the Griswalds?"  Fantastic pics



   I love all the older pictures and taking the tours around the country!  I haven't ever been very far outside of the deep south so it is nice to see things from others' trips!



t-beri said:


> Oh, alright, I'm sorry HEATHER....
> I'm glad that you like my siggy-even though it's still cut off, if I made it smaller it was hard to read. AND...it works!!!!
> 
> Ok. So I am at the college waiting along w/ like 100 other walk ins.  But I had to wait to see what was up and if I could start and so here we are. Going BACK to school for the billionth time.  I have a goal to actually finish College before Gavin starts     Of course people have been trying to talk me out of becoming a teacher lately but I have a list of reasons why it is the best choice for me.  Anyway, I'm babbling.
> 
> ...t.



What are you going to teach?  I'm going back to school the end of the month for the first time in 14 years (to be a math teacher)!  I wanted to be a mommy and now that my baby will be going to school in a couple years, I'm going back now to finish up.  I might be able to get everything in and start student teaching when Nate starts kindergarten.


----------



## mytwotinks

glorib said:


> OK, totally OT here, but we took Caleb to get his hair cut last night - getting ready for kindy and all - and the guard totally flew off while she was doing the back of his head and now he has a nice little bald spot on the back of his head.  So she had to cut it REALLY short to try to blend in the bald spot.  I know accidents happen and she did feel badly about it, but I'm just sad.  I know in the grand scheme of things, it's so not a big deal, but I didn't want him to start kindy with a bald patch!



My sister once forgot to put the guard on the clippers and clipped a big line all the way up the back of her sons head.  She took him to a hair place and all they could think to do was to clip another line and he ended up with a big bald "V" in the back of his head for the first day of school.  It was very traumatic for her at the time, but he ended up being the coolest kid in school! 

I'm sure Caleb will be fine.  He probably just looks a bunch older with really short hair though.  That's not what we want for the first day of Kindergarten so I sympathize with you.  I think I'll go into mourning when Drew's 2 front teeth start to come in.  I kind of see that as my last link to havnig a little kid.


----------



## CampbellScot

jham said:


> Thank you.  It was all done with the magic of a SCANNER  *ahem*
> 
> Seven days deserves 7 bananas!



wahoo!!! can't wait!!!  



Stephres said:


> I am mysterious!
> 
> Not really, I don't talk about it a lot. I found extremely stressful because I knew it cost my parents a lot of money to do it so I over-analyzed every mistake and really worked myself up about it. I didn't eat for days the one time I brought a whip into the dressage ring and was disqualified from the entire competition. They wouldn't even let me do cross country and stadium and we had driven eight hours to be there. I still think that is one of the worst days of my life.
> 
> I do miss my horses. I had a welsh pony named Shamrock and when I outgrew him a half app/thoroughbred named Buddy. See Miss Cammie, we are not a good naming family!



Why on earth would you be disqualified from an entire day of events for bringing a dressage whip into a dressage ring?! It's been a while since my horse riding days, but isn't a dressage whip part of the whole *thing*? I guess rules can be different for different events...but my word, seems pretty harsh a penalty!

 poor steph. 

the judges must have been big doo doo heads.

(can you tell I've been hanging out with 1rst graders today?! )

 I think Buddy and Shamrock and lovely names for horses! 

My family is nutty about "names"...I swear it's an Irish thing. Every name has a meaning was always the refrain in our house...which is why I struggle when Sally wants to name a blue stuffed animal..."Blue-y"... No no Sally...lets be creative shall we? 

I boss b/c I love.

*ahem*


----------



## Tinka_Belle

jham said:


> Thank you. It was all done with the magic of a SCANNER *ahem*
> 
> Seven days deserves 7 bananas!
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JENNA AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW IRELAND! August girls rock! Lily turns 3 on Saturday  and Jayden turns 11 on Monday


August kids are the bomb!!!



kstgelais4 said:


> Well, it is one of my babies 7th Birthday today!!! I can't believe he is 7 already!!! Here is a pic of my Birthday boy Benjamin!


Happy Birthday Benjamin.

Happy Birthday Ireland.


----------



## CampbellScot

have any of y'all seen these at WDW? I think that DisneyWorld has caught on to the applique Customs look!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

CampbellScot said:


> I boss b/c I love.



I HAVE to remember that one!



CampbellScot said:


> have any of y'all seen these at WDW? I think that DisneyWorld has caught on to the applique Customs look!!



I saw a little girl wearing one here (my eye drs daughter) and asked who made it!!!  The mom looked at me like I was nuts!  I said "oh, i thought it was a custom"  She said no, we just bought it at Disney.  Oh well!!!


----------



## t-beri

*LARA*  I am going to go for elementary education but I have a couple of semesters left to finish up my AA.  I have more wasted college credits than anyone I know from changing my major so much!! 
I used to want to teach highscool english but since spending time in Macs classrooms volunteering I think I would like to teach elementary school. I think I'd like to be a reading resource specialist maybe...BUT I have to take some clases over too b/c one semester when I was 23 I just stopped going to class and failed everything  So This semester I am basically retaking all of those classes.  I should be ready to start by bachelors program next fall though. 

I only ever wanted to be a mommy- unfortunately I've never been able to stay home w/ my kids but at least this will give me more time w/ them than what I have now.

Good luck to!!!

...t.


----------



## CampbellScot

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I saw a little girl wearing one here (my eye drs daughter) and asked who made it!!!  The mom looked at me like I was nuts!  I said "oh, i thought it was a custom"  She said no, we just bought it at Disney.  Oh well!!!



I know right? It looks a lot like the things we see here on the Disboutique thread all the time! Y'all have been CASED by Disney World!!!


----------



## t-beri

OH and now that I am starting school in a week I'm gonna have to make myself a hobo bag to carry my books.  Maybe an Amy Butler Nappy Bag, I found my pattern for it the other day but the instructions are missing.  Does anyone have them???

...t.

Here is what I am making for little Danica (for when she gets bigger, like 0-3 months )
a onsie t-shirt dress (thanks sheridee)
bibs
diaper clothes
shoes
binky blanky
recieving blanket

I am going to do each of these in a couple of different patterns.  So she'll have a full set of each fabric.  What do you guys think?

...t.


----------



## sahm1000

WooHoo!  I finished both of my girls back to school dresses!     !  Unfortunately, I have a lot left to do (meaning everything!) for our trip.  We'll see how much gets done before we leave! 

I was just on etsy looking to buy hairbows (too scared to try and make them and I cannot find the french clips ANYWHERE) and I saw a seller who was making bows that matched my back to school dresses perfectly.  Of course, she was selling a matching t-shirt dress made with the same fabric I used.  She was also selling a pair of matching painted tennis shoes which I loved!!!!  So I'm probably going to buy the hairbows from her but I wanted to CASE (or CAB!) the tennis shoes.  


So here are my questions for those of you in the know on painting the shoes.....
What kind of shoes do you buy, canvas or leather?  Where is the best place to buy them from?  What kind of paints and brushes should I buy, or do you use paint pens?  Any other information you could give me would be extremely helpful and appreciated!  Thanks so much!


----------



## sahm1000

t-beri said:


> OH and now that I am starting school in a week I'm gonna have to make myself a hobo bag to carry my books.  Maybe an Amy Butler Nappy Bag, I found my pattern for it the other day but the instructions are missing.  Does anyone have them???
> 
> ...t.
> 
> Here is what I am making for little Danica (for when she gets bigger, like 0-3 months )
> a onsie t-shirt dress (thanks sheridee)
> bibs
> diaper clothes
> shoes
> binky blanky
> recieving blanket
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to do each of these in a couple of different patterns.  So she'll have a full set of each fabric.  What do you guys think?
> 
> ...t.



I'm thinking that you're a great friend!  I am sure they will appreciate all that you are doing for them!


We haven't heard in a while, how are the outfits doing on the website?


----------



## mytwotinks

teresajoy said:


> Thanks for the advice, but like was said, it depends on the child. My kids all knew (know) I was sad about them going to school, they still know it. It's really not something I'm going to try and  hide from them.  I also tell them how happy I am for them and how excited I am that they are going to be having so much fun. They know I cry, they can deal with that.  I don't stand in their classroom boo hooing, but I can't say I haven't shed a tear as I drop them off in the classroom! I think that's much healthier for the kids than the parents that say they can't wait for their kids to start school so they can get rid of them.




I don't think this is the kind of crying she was talking about.  I know it wasn't what I was talking about.  I hope nobody was thinking I was saying it harmed kids to know their moms like having them around! 

I tell my kids I'm gonna miss them.  Drew said, "just go to Target until we get home."  So she didn't seemed to traumatized at the thought of me missing her a little!

I'm talking about this lady and her husband at our school who SOB!  When Riley was in Kindergarten she was scaring the kids to death.  She actually looked at her husband and through her sobbing tears said in an out of control cry voice, "I'm so afraid to leave him here with no one to watch him."  As she kept going on and on the kids were getting more and more scared.  

I say if your gonna cry, just do it with a little bit of a sense of humor and kind of tell your kids that you know they are going to have so much fun and you are so excited for them!

Or do what I did and gamble your sorrows away!


----------



## spongemommie05

Stephres said:


> They do have Hawaiian shirt Sponge Bob fabric that we had to get for Jacob. Thanks!


what i gotta see it   . I have not seen any in mine  



kimmylaj said:


> so i just started reading twilight. i was reading it at 4 in the morning last night and have to get off the disboards soon because i must finish it in the next 6 days before i leave for the mouse.  i think it is great


    Another one bites the dust.. 



jham said:


>


wow my parents had the same exact Boat but yellow and brown ....Your bro is a hottie  Love the shorts, aren't those back in style?



robnkris said:


>


Cute...



ms_mckenna said:


> .


Love the wall .... 



GoofyG said:


>


so cute





minnie2 said:


> Making his best monkey face


He is so cute and that monkey
 Mayson saw it and wants one
 where did you get it?



Piper said:


> Be positive and cheerful in front of your kids.  Cry when you get home!  They do listen (even when you think they aren't!)


That is so true, this is my 1st year with 4 of my 5 in school and my husband asked "What i was gonna do with just me and Mayson? and i said "PARTTTEYYY."
Camden's teacher at SEP conf said that he had told her that  



CampbellScot said:


> have any of y'all seen these at WDW? I think that DisneyWorld has caught on to the applique Customs look!!


Hey i think you are right they are casing this thread !!! 
Now if they could just pay us for it


----------



## Disney Brat

Hey everyone, I have really enjoyed looking at all of your creations!!!  I went to a local fabric store yesterday and got some fabric, but I seem to have lost all creative ability!!!  LOL  I have no real idea on what to make with the fabric.  For the Stitch fabric, I was thinking of making a strip skirt with it, DD really wants a dress with it, I am not sure it that works with that material though...any suggestions anyone has would be great!!!  

It was all a great deal Stitch was $3/M   Mickey and Minnie was $4/M and the tropical one was $2.50/M, I couldn't really pass them up!

Thanks so much!


----------



## spongemommie05

Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone, I have really enjoyed looking at all of your creations!!!  I went to a local fabric store yesterday and got some fabric, but I seem to have lost all creative ability!!!  LOL  I have no real idea on what to make with the fabric.  For the Stitch fabric, I was thinking of making a strip skirt with it, DD really wants a dress with it, I am not sure it that works with that material though...any suggestions anyone has would be great!!!
> 
> It was all a great deal Stitch was $3/M   Mickey and Minnie was $4/M and the tropical one was $2.50/M, I couldn't really pass them up!
> 
> Thanks so much!


That is really cute stuff .......


----------



## disneylovinfamily

i have so missed all of you.  I only just went back a few pages and every thing looks great as usual.  Gorgeous pics of tessa and sawyer!  Really those pics are stunning and I love the goofy ones too. 

I am still going to be on and off for awhile because of BTS sad1: (Roseanna starts 9/2., getting ready for Mark's homecoming  , finishing my homeimprovement projects and my crazy business venture and my presidency of the local moms club---not much time for anything!  But I miss all of you! 

Here is a pic of roseanna's back to school outfits (one of them) using moda wee play fabric:


----------



## Twins+2more

love the ABC decopage jean set.  

The minnie face fabric is TDF!

" I love all the older pictures and taking the tours around the country! I haven't ever been very far outside of the deep south so it is nice to see things from others' trips! " - remember a bit back someone posted a photo with their family in one of the Utah parks under the orange rock arch.  Did anyone read the story I think last monday but the arch has collapsed.     Early morning they said.  No one was hurt, no  one even saw it drop, but its gone now.


----------



## minnie2

CampbellScot said:


> have any of y'all seen these at WDW? I think that DisneyWorld has caught on to the applique Customs look!!


HUMMM  may have to get that one for Nik!


spongemommie05 said:


> He is so cute and that monkey
> Mayson saw it and wants one
> where did you get it?


OMG if you knew the number of Monkeys that boy had!  It is at scary levels!    He has 2 big like that but I think that is the one my mom got him last yr at Cold Water Creek.  We were there and he saw it in a basket and threw himself on it!  Every one thought it was funny.  After we peeled him off them and he didn't cry or even ask for him my mom snuck back in and bought him.  

 I did find what looks to be a small one on amazon  I think it is called junglie monkey

http://www.amazon.com/Small-Junglie...UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1218749719&sr=1-198



Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone, I have really enjoyed looking at all of your creations!!!  I went to a local fabric store yesterday and got some fabric, but I seem to have lost all creative ability!!!  LOL  I have no real idea on what to make with the fabric.  For the Stitch fabric, I was thinking of making a strip skirt with it, DD really wants a dress with it, I am not sure it that works with that material though...any suggestions anyone has would be great!!!
> 
> It was all a great deal Stitch was $3/M   Mickey and Minnie was $4/M and the tropical one was $2.50/M, I couldn't really pass them up!
> 
> Thanks so much!


Love that fabric!  Where did you get it?


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

jham said:


> I wish.  I have been searching for it for several months now!   I'm overcome with envy whenever someone posts a new outfit with it.   If anyone ever wants to sell me some and put me out of my misery...



I really wish I had gotten more of it when I got mine.  Once the girls outgrow what I made, I'll probably be pulling it apart to use for something else.  I just  that fabric!


----------



## snubie

Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone, I have really enjoyed looking at all of your creations!!!  I went to a local fabric store yesterday and got some fabric, but I seem to have lost all creative ability!!!  LOL  I have no real idea on what to make with the fabric.  For the Stitch fabric, I was thinking of making a strip skirt with it, DD really wants a dress with it, I am not sure it that works with that material though...any suggestions anyone has would be great!!!
> 
> It was all a great deal Stitch was $3/M   Mickey and Minnie was $4/M and the tropical one was $2.50/M, I couldn't really pass them up!
> 
> Thanks so much!



I need that Stitch fabric.  We are a Stitchy family (Lauren calls him Stitchy, not Stitch, just Stitchy).  Where did you get it?  Does it list anything on the selvedge?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

CampbellScot said:


> have any of y'all seen these at WDW? I think that DisneyWorld has caught on to the applique Customs look!!


I did see those while we were there and I thought the same thing. Disney must be watching us.  


Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone, I have really enjoyed looking at all of your creations!!! I went to a local fabric store yesterday and got some fabric, but I seem to have lost all creative ability!!! LOL I have no real idea on what to make with the fabric. For the Stitch fabric, I was thinking of making a strip skirt with it, DD really wants a dress with it, I am not sure it that works with that material though...any suggestions anyone has would be great!!!
> 
> It was all a great deal Stitch was $3/M Mickey and Minnie was $4/M and the tropical one was $2.50/M, I couldn't really pass them up!
> 
> Thanks so much!


I love the fabric.


----------



## Disney Brat

minnie2 said:


> Love that fabric!  Where did you get it?





snubie said:


> I need that Stitch fabric.  We are a Stitchy family (Lauren calls him Stitchy, not Stitch, just Stitchy).  Where did you get it?  Does it list anything on the selvedge?



I got it at a store called Mitchell Fabrics, it is not in a good area of the city!  They were almost out of the stitch fabric, she said they will not be re ordering it, as it has been sitting there for awhile.  If you goto mitchellfabrics then add the .ca  that is their website.  We really love stitch too, so I was thrilled when I saw it!  There is nothing written on the selvedge   Now if only I could get inspried and find a pattern that would work with these I would be very happy!!  LOL


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Disney Brat said:


> It was all a great deal Stitch was $3/M   Mickey and Minnie was $4/M and the tropical one was $2.50/M, I couldn't really pass them up!
> 
> Thanks so much!




How perfect would the stitch and tropical one be for Ohanas???


----------



## Disney Brat

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> How perfect would the stitch and tropical one be for Ohanas???



That was my thought!  We have a breakfast and a dinner ressie there, but I am not sure if the pink tropical 'goes' with the stitch....any suggestions?


----------



## jham

Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone, I have really enjoyed looking at all of your creations!!!  I went to a local fabric store yesterday and got some fabric, but I seem to have lost all creative ability!!!  LOL  I have no real idea on what to make with the fabric.  For the Stitch fabric, I was thinking of making a strip skirt with it, DD really wants a dress with it, I am not sure it that works with that material though...any suggestions anyone has would be great!!!
> 
> It was all a great deal Stitch was $3/M   Mickey and Minnie was $4/M and the tropical one was $2.50/M, I couldn't really pass them up!
> 
> Thanks so much!



Love that fabric.  I'm thinking if you pick up more of the Mickey and Minnie fabric you would be able to sell it for 2-3 times the price   



Twins+2more said:


> love the ABC decopage jean set.
> 
> The minnie face fabric is TDF!
> 
> " I love all the older pictures and taking the tours around the country! I haven't ever been very far outside of the deep south so it is nice to see things from others' trips! " - remember a bit back someone posted a photo with their family in one of the Utah parks under the orange rock arch.  Did anyone read the story I think last monday but the arch has collapsed.     Early morning they said.  No one was hurt, no  one even saw it drop, but its gone now.



That was me that posted the arches photo.  The arch that collapsed was actually Wall Arch which was more of a minor arch.  It is on a trail a little past Landscape Arch.  Fortunately it was not the famous Delicate Arch.  It has been many years since I hiked to Wall Arch.  I will miss it.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Disney Brat said:


> That was my thought!  We have a breakfast and a dinner ressie there, but I am not sure if the pink tropical 'goes' with the stitch....any suggestions?



Aren't Stitch's ears pink?  I think they go together.  Do you have the Simply Sweet pattern?   You could use one for the top and the other for the ties and the bottom skirt part.


----------



## ms_mckenna

eeyore3847 said:


> fabulous job!! just amazing!


Thanks so much. 



GoofyG said:


> Well my baby girl is starting Pre-k tomorrow.   I can't believe it!  I'll get some pictures tomorrow, but my mom finished her nap mat today.  Thought I would share, it turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to bed, I haven't been feeling good today.   Really hard to be down  with 3 kiddos.


I LOVE that mat! Do you have a pattern for it? Or could you share where you got it lol. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Mrs. McKenna that room looks fabulous.



Thanks 



Stephres said:


> Wow! That looks great already! Can't wait to see it all completed.
> 
> Sorry about cancelling your trip.


Thanks it is all for the best I think though. I was actually much more relaxed after I canceled this morning ... go figure. 



mom2princessizzy said:


> WOW! That looks awesome! I can't wait to see the finished product!


Tee hee neither can I . Thanks though.



HeatherSue said:


> WOW!! That is FABULOUS!!! I can't imagine how much work that must take!
> Sorry about your trip, but hopefully something (or someone) will come of it!


Ya I am finally done with dots if I don't decide to do the other two walls. And yes that is our hope that someone will come of missing it.  It would be a very good reason to miss Disney.  



minnie2 said:


> I



Love love the fabric!



twob4him said:


> AWESOME job on painting all of those dots!!!   Are you using the fabric to make bedding??? Really cute! Love it  !




The fabric will be in the bedding anyway. I know I am using it on the other wall for part of a london shade that I hope to get cracking on the sewing this weekend! 



sahm1000 said:


> Wow, I love what you are doing with the room!  It's going to turn out fantastic.  Hmm, I swore I would use the same bedding for Lilly that I used with Grace and Claire but now I'm starting to rethink that!  Yours is too cute!



If your thinking Dots prewarning RUN the other way lol. 



glorib said:


> Oh, that nursery is so cute!  I can't wait to see pics of it all finished!  You've done an awesome job on the dots!


Thanks. 



mytwotinks said:


> I must not have warned you about dots!  For Riley's 8th birthday, I decided to redo her room as a surprise.  She was at school and I went around her room and painted dots.  All alternating colors, Lime green, bubblegum pink, and light turquiose.  It was all coming out sooooooo cute (I'll have to post pics when my camera is working better) and then I looked around and saw that every single dot needed a second coat.  Chris thought I had hurt myself because he walked in the room and I was just sobbing and sobbing uncontrolably.  My arms would barely lift over my head the next day.  But it is cute!
> 
> I'm such a dummy though.  I painted the entire room, even where the pictures and the furniture were going to go.  I could have saved myself a lot of dots!



LOL You did not mention it but I probably would not have believed how much work it would be anyway.  I tend to be hard headed. How did it turn out doing all walls? I am really debating leaving my other two walls just the ice blue and hanging pictures and shelves. I am really really sick of painting dots.  



teresajoy said:


> It looks great Callie!! I can't even imagine how much work that would be!



Ya it is a good thing that I did not know before I started. 




longaberger_lara said:


> That bedroom's fantastic!!


Thanks  




disneylovinfamily said:


> i have so missed all of you.  I only just went back a few pages and every thing looks great as usual.  Gorgeous pics of tessa and sawyer!  Really those pics are stunning and I love the goofy ones too.
> 
> I am still going to be on and off for awhile because of BTS sad1: (Roseanna starts 9/2., getting ready for Mark's homecoming  , finishing my homeimprovement projects and my crazy business venture and my presidency of the local moms club---not much time for anything!  But I miss all of you!
> 
> Here is a pic of roseanna's back to school outfits (one of them) using moda wee play fabric:


Cute cute outfit!!!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

*Tell me if I am crazy I have 5 pairs of dh's  Khaki pants for work that are too big and I am going to try and alter them so they fit him.    They look pretty simple    I think if I use his store bought ones as a pattern I should be good right?*


----------



## Disney Brat

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Aren't Stitch's ears pink?  I think they go together.  Do you have the Simply Sweet pattern?   You could use one for the top and the other for the ties and the bottom skirt part.



No I don't have it!!  Where can I get it???  Sorry still terribly new to this!!


----------



## ms_mckenna

Well i had to share this is my chair I am picking up tomorrow off Craigs list. It is a glider!  




Could not believe how well it is going to coordinate with teh sock monkey fabrics! 

I got ticked at my stencil I bought so I free handed the words. 





Now here is where my problem is because I cannot decide. I currently have two  blank walls I had planned on buying some sock monkey art on Then frame them in painted frames the colors I used for dots. The window is getting a london shade and a cornice board above. Probably covering the cornice board in the dot fabric. Then putting up shelves most likely as well.

So my problem is this :




I can do one of three things 

1.) suck it up and paint the other two walls even though I am afraid it is going to be TOO busy for an nursery that could have babies that are addicted in it. 

2.) Paint just the words to the Monkey song all the way around like they are on the other walls and then hang my stuff. 

3.) leave it blank.

Would love opinions because my gut is going with the easiest way out at this point.


----------



## Disney Brat

ms_mckenna said:


> Well i had to share this is my chair I am picking up tomorrow off Craigs list. It is a glider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not believe how well it is going to coordinate with teh sock monkey fabrics!
> 
> I can do one of three things
> 
> 1.) suck it up and paint the other two walls even though I am afraid it is going to be TOO busy for an nursery that could have babies that are addicted in it.
> 
> 2.) Paint just the words to the Monkey song all the way around like they are on the other walls and then hang my stuff.
> 
> 3.) leave it blank.
> 
> Would love opinions because my gut is going with the easiest way out at this point.



Awesome chair!!!  It is going to look great!!  I would go with option 2!  I think that would look really nice when it is finished!!


----------



## NaeNae

I LOVE that mat! Do you have a pattern for it? Or could you share where you got it lol. 


I got the pattern off the bookmarks.  Just search for nap mat and then it's the tutorial by Jenny Garland.  I changed a few things. It was a little bit narrower than the pattern called for but that was the width of my material.  Her mom wanted the velcro on the end instead of down the side.  I put velcro on the top end so we could remove the pillow in order to wash it.  I used a sheet of 1/2" foam cut to size.  I cut a piece twice the height of the pillow section and folded it over to make it more like a pillow.  I used ribbon instead of making fabric tabs and used velcro instead of buttons.  I doubled the ribbon and stitched it on all four sides for both the tabs and handle.  It really was pretty easy.  I made it yesterday afternoon.


----------



## jham

ms_mckenna said:


> Well i had to share this is my chair I am picking up tomorrow off Craigs list. It is a glider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not believe how well it is going to coordinate with teh sock monkey fabrics!
> 
> I got ticked at my stencil I bought so I free handed the words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is where my problem is because I cannot decide. I currently have two  blank walls I had planned on buying some sock monkey art on Then frame them in painted frames the colors I used for dots. The window is getting a london shade and a cornice board above. Probably covering the cornice board in the dot fabric. Then putting up shelves most likely as well.
> 
> So my problem is this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do one of three things
> 
> 1.) suck it up and paint the other two walls even though I am afraid it is going to be TOO busy for an nursery that could have babies that are addicted in it.
> 
> 2.) Paint just the words to the Monkey song all the way around like they are on the other walls and then hang my stuff.
> 
> 3.) leave it blank.
> 
> Would love opinions because my gut is going with the easiest way out at this point.




It turned out great!  I'd just leave it as it is!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Disney Brat said:


> No I don't have it!!  Where can I get it???  Sorry still terribly new to this!!



Here is the link...it's an ebook.  You download it to your computer
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Simply-Sweet-Tops-and-Dresses.htm



ms_mckenna said:


> Well i had to share this is my chair I am picking up tomorrow off Craigs list. It is a glider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not believe how well it is going to coordinate with teh sock monkey fabrics!
> 
> I got ticked at my stencil I bought so I free handed the words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my problem is this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do one of three things




Love the glider...I'd leave the other walls alone.  Looks great as is.


----------



## twob4him

You are never going to believe this....but my friend who is in Disney (MK at this moment!) just called me. They have been talking about buying DVC for over a year. Well, they went on the tour today and I think they are going to buy it!      I am soooo excited for them! They both love Disney and have three kids so they will definately use it!!!
And guess what's more......she insisted we stay at Saratoga Springs when we go to the Feb Dismeet!!!!! 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
sorry, I fainted  
.
.
.
.
I am soooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CampbellScot

ms_mckenna said:


> Well i had to share this is my chair I am picking up tomorrow off Craigs list. It is a glider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not believe how well it is going to coordinate with teh sock monkey fabrics!
> 
> I got ticked at my stencil I bought so I free handed the words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is where my problem is because I cannot decide. I currently have two  blank walls I had planned on buying some sock monkey art on Then frame them in painted frames the colors I used for dots. The window is getting a london shade and a cornice board above. Probably covering the cornice board in the dot fabric. Then putting up shelves most likely as well.
> 
> So my problem is this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do one of three things
> 
> 1.) suck it up and paint the other two walls even though I am afraid it is going to be TOO busy for an nursery that could have babies that are addicted in it.
> 
> 2.) Paint just the words to the Monkey song all the way around like they are on the other walls and then hang my stuff.
> 
> 3.) leave it blank.
> 
> Would love opinions because my gut is going with the easiest way out at this point.



I like option #2!

umm...and can you please come to my house and do my room? 

THANKS!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

ms_mckenna said:


> Now here is where my problem is because I cannot decide. I currently have two  blank walls I had planned on buying some sock monkey art on Then frame them in painted frames the colors I used for dots. The window is getting a london shade and a cornice board above. Probably covering the cornice board in the dot fabric. Then putting up shelves most likely as well.
> 
> So my problem is this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do one of three things
> 
> 1.) suck it up and paint the other two walls even though I am afraid it is going to be TOO busy for an nursery that could have babies that are addicted in it.
> 
> 2.) Paint just the words to the Monkey song all the way around like they are on the other walls and then hang my stuff.
> 
> 3.) leave it blank.
> 
> Would love opinions because my gut is going with the easiest way out at this point.



I would go for option 2.  But what about adding something to the bottom of the words on those walls.  Either more dots or a solid color?

I am in awe of you dots!  I am so scared of painting.  My kids have beige walls!  Maybe someday...


----------



## longaberger_lara

ms_mckenna said:


> 2.) Paint just the words to the Monkey song all the way around like they are on the other walls and then hang my stuff.



I vote for number 2!


----------



## sheridee32

Disney Brat said:


> That was my thought!  We have a breakfast and a dinner ressie there, but I am not sure if the pink tropical 'goes' with the stitch....any suggestions?



I am using a red and pink fabric that looks a little tropical and going to embroidery lilo in her grass skirt on it for our breakfast at ohanas for dgd


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I love the nusery!  It's just too cute!  I had thought about doing polka dots in the girls' bathroom & decided against it because I thought it would be too much work.  You did a great job.  I say option 2 especially iyou're planning on hanging things on the wall anyway.


----------



## DznyDreamz

Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone, I have really enjoyed looking at all of your creations!!!  I went to a local fabric store yesterday and got some fabric, but I seem to have lost all creative ability!!!  LOL  I have no real idea on what to make with the fabric.  For the Stitch fabric, I was thinking of making a strip skirt with it, DD really wants a dress with it, I am not sure it that works with that material though...any suggestions anyone has would be great!!!
> 
> It was all a great deal Stitch was $3/M   Mickey and Minnie was $4/M and the tropical one was $2.50/M, I couldn't really pass them up!
> 
> Thanks so much!



I LOVE that Mickey & Minnie fabric!!  Wish they had that near me


----------



## Disney Brat

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Here is the link...it's an ebook.  You download it to your computer
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Simply-Sweet-Tops-and-Dresses.htm



Thanks so much!!  Is it a fairly easy pattern to follow??


----------



## twob4him

Stephres said:


> I am mysterious!
> 
> Not really, I don't talk about it a lot. I found extremely stressful because I knew it cost my parents a lot of money to do it so I over-analyzed every mistake and really worked myself up about it. I didn't eat for days the one time I brought a whip into the dressage ring and was disqualified from the entire competition. They wouldn't even let me do cross country and stadium and we had driven eight hours to be there. I still think that is one of the worst days of my life.
> 
> I do miss my horses. I had a welsh pony named Shamrock and when I outgrew him a half app/thoroughbred named Buddy. See Miss Cammie, we are not a good naming family!


Steph....sorry about the whip thing. Yeeshhh a little over-dramatic repercussion don't you think? I can't believe they did that to you.  I am not competitive. Even when I showed I wasn't really good at it cause of nerves etc. I even got worked up over my daughter's 4H fair horseshow. I don't think we are going to do it again. For one thing, horses are ridiculously expensive and take lots of time/energy, which is why we don't own one. 
I still love horses though.  I feed two horses twice a week and can groom and ride one of them for free. Now that is great fun! No pressure!  
Here is a pic of them in their pasture:






And the one I ride. He's an appy (clearly!):









ms_mckenna said:


> my stuff.
> 
> 3.) leave it blank.
> 
> Would love opinions because my gut is going with the easiest way out at this point.


I love the glider as I am sure you will too! My vote is #3! I think you should leave it blank cause you will have a dotted window treatment there. And if you put up a shelf or something with monkeys it will pull the whole thing together! You really did a great job!!!


----------



## FSUDisneyGirl

ms_mckenna,

those polka dots are AMAZING!      I think it looks great as is.  If it was my nursery I would probably pick a color (blue, yellow, or green) and paint it on the bottom half of all of the walls or paint the other 2 walls.  I think it would tie all of the walls together.  You've done an awesome job!!


----------



## twob4him

I sewed something today!  






What is it you ask???? Well, I went to Staples with DD10 to do a little back-to-school shopping and I picked up some cool goodies to go with my laptop for work. I needed a "numbers pad" to add to the side of my laptop so I can type in grades easily. I also found a cute little mouse and also a neat remote to go along with my power point slideshows so I don't have to stand by my computer hitting the button. However I noticed they had neat wrist rests for the laptop and also "cooling" things that put your laptop at an angle so heat can leave the bottom. They were kind of expensive though. $16 for the wrist thing and $30 for the cooling thing. Sooooooo....long story long  ....I made my own! I even made a pouch for the numbers pad.  Here's a close up!











While I was at it, I covered the mouse pad in fabric!  Are you worried about me yet???  






And just to seem normal, here is DD's adorable pink backpack. On her desk is her summer reading project! She is ready to go back.... Me....not so much


----------



## princesskayla

I have been off lately and I have missed 60 pages!!! I have got a few questions. 
First - my DS loves "Army Men". I want to make him a bowling shirt with a toy story army man appliqued on. However, I cannot find a good picture of an Army man. Does anyone have a fairly simple army man from Toy Story? 

Second- I am going to Cindy's castle for my birthday dinner. I even have a BBB appointment for my child and me for that day!! Anyway, I want a Cinderella themed adult dress. I found a cute simple dress and I was thing that I could applique something Cinderella related on the bottom of the dress and make it in the light blue color. I was kind of thinking about a slipper and "shoes can change your life". Any ideas? 

TIA!! 

PS - everything that has been posted lately is wonderful!! I am in awe of all the talent on this board!!


----------



## DisneyMama629

t-beri said:


> Was it the pink w/ black mickeys you were looking for? I found some on clearance at my walmart and bought what they had left (around 2 yds) and posted for you but I guess you were already on your trip...sorry  I tried to help!
> 
> ...t.



Yes it was the pink and black!  Thanks for finding some for me.  I must have been gone already.  I have plenty now, but if you aren't going to use it, I don't want you to be stuck with it.  I'll buy it from you if you want to get rid of it. 

Also, thanks for voting, those of you are!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

We are finally back from Chuck E Cheese. Jenna and her friends had a great time with her daddy. I found out tonight that he is a major push over when it comes to his daughter. He gave her everything that she asked for. They were very comfortable with each other. Like they had seen each other everyday since the day she was born. He is very sorry for not being around for her all of this time. I honestly think that he means what he is saying.

I figured I would add in the thing that he said that would help to win the DisBoutiquers over..... He is planning on a family trip with him, his mom, his brother, his sister-in-law, his neice, his other DD and her adoptive mom and Jenna and I to WDW for one whole week sometime next year. Now do I think that DH would go for this? I doubt it. He is very jealous of us spending time with Eddie. I think that he is going overboard with his jealousy.

Jenna decided to wear a Halloween custom that I made for her. I know it's not halloween yet, but I decided not to argue with her. I decided that it's her visit with her daddy she can wear what she wants to. 

Here is Jenna and her daddy.




Here is Jenna showing off her stuff she got.




This is Meranda holding the cup that Eddie bought for all fo the kids. He left the table to go buy more tokens and ended up buying 4 light up Chuck E cups. (Like I said major push over)




And this is Amber dressed up in some of Jenna's Fancy Nancy stuff that I gave her for her birthday.




And just so ya'll can see Chandler here he is.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

This is a picture of Jenna's daddy when he was in the Air Force.


----------



## rie'smom

Tinka_Belle said:


> I honestly think that he means what he is saying.
> 
> I figured I would add in the thing that he said that would help to win the DisBoutiquers over..... He is planning on a family trip with him, his mom, his brother, his sister-in-law, his neice, his other DD and her adoptive mom and Jenna and I to WDW for one whole week sometime next year. Now do I think that DH would go for this? I doubt it. He is very jealous of us spending time with Eddie. I think that he is going overboard with his jealousy.



It's nice they get along. 
Tread carefully. I can see why he'd be upset because you seem to be going overboard with Jenna's dad. 
 I wouldn't rock the boat and honestly, let Jenna go with her dad and you stay home with your husband.
Has your husband been there for you?
Is he dependable?
Are you willing to lose him?
Jenna's dad has shown that you can't depend on him.
Be careful.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

rie'smom said:


> It's nice they get along.
> Tread carefully. I can see why he'd be upset because you seem to be going overboard with Jenna's dad.
> I wouldn't rock the boat and honestly, let Jenna go with her dad and you stay home with your husband.
> Has your husband been there for you?
> Is he dependable?
> Are you willing to lose him?
> Jenna's dad has shown that you can't depend on him.
> Be careful.


The visits with Jenna's dad are being supervised right now because of an issue with his other DD. That's why she has an adoptive mother. It will be awhile before my trust is up enough to allow her to go on a visit with him alone. And to answer your questions no my DH is not dependable, and is not really here for me like he should be and he isn't much of a step-father to Jenna. Our marriage is on the rocks and has been there for awhile.


----------



## rie'smom

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

rie'smom said:


> I'm very sorry.


It's ok. There is more to the story than just that. It is not my intention to leave my DH for him. DH and I are trying to work things out, but he is not trying to do what it is he is saying he is going to do. The only time that he even attempted to be a step-father to Jenna was when he found out that her daddy was back in town (only for a short time), but that was when he started saying stuff like I was going to leave him for her daddy. My big fear right now is that DH is cheating. As for the trip to WDW I doubt that I would go. I would love to go because I have always gotten along really well with Eddie's family. I adore his mom.


----------



## rie'smom

Bless your heart, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## teresajoy

mytwotinks said:


> I don't think this is the kind of crying she was talking about.  I know it wasn't what I was talking about.  I hope nobody was thinking I was saying it harmed kids to know their moms like having them around!



I didn't think that was what you were saying at all.  



Disney Brat said:


> Hey everyone, I have really enjoyed looking at all of your creations!!!  I went to a local fabric store yesterday and got some fabric, but I seem to have lost all creative ability!!!  LOL  I have no real idea on what to make with the fabric.  For the Stitch fabric, I was thinking of making a strip skirt with it, DD really wants a dress with it, I am not sure it that works with that material though...any suggestions anyone has would be great!!!
> 
> It was all a great deal Stitch was $3/M   Mickey and Minnie was $4/M and the tropical one was $2.50/M, I couldn't really pass them up!
> 
> Thanks so much!


Oh WOW!!! That is some GREAT fabric!!!!! I love it all!  


disneylovinfamily said:


> i have so missed all of you.  I only just went back a few pages and every thing looks great as usual.  Gorgeous pics of tessa and sawyer!  Really those pics are stunning and I love the goofy ones too.
> 
> I am still going to be on and off for awhile because of BTS sad1: (Roseanna starts 9/2., getting ready for Mark's homecoming  , finishing my homeimprovement projects and my crazy business venture and my presidency of the local moms club---not much time for anything!  But I miss all of you!
> 
> Here is a pic of roseanna's back to school outfits (one of them) using moda wee play fabric:


That is so cute!!!! 



Disney Brat said:


> That was my thought!  We have a breakfast and a dinner ressie there, but I am not sure if the pink tropical 'goes' with the stitch....any suggestions?


I was thinking that his ears were pink and it would match too! 



ms_mckenna said:


> Well i had to share this is my chair I am picking up tomorrow off Craigs list. It is a glider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not believe how well it is going to coordinate with teh sock monkey fabrics!
> 
> I got ticked at my stencil I bought so I free handed the words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love opinions because my gut is going with the easiest way out at this point.


That glider is going to look great in there!!!

I like option 2, with the words. 


twob4him said:


> You are never going to believe this....but my friend who is in Disney (MK at this moment!) just called me. They have been talking about buying DVC for over a year. Well, they went on the tour today and I think they are going to buy it!      I am soooo excited for them! They both love Disney and have three kids so they will definately use it!!!
> And guess what's more......she insisted we stay at Saratoga Springs when we go to the Feb Dismeet!!!!!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> sorry, I fainted
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I am soooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!


COOL!!!!! 

I bet she had a nice CM! 



Disney Brat said:


> Thanks so much!!  Is it a fairly easy pattern to follow??


YES!!!! It is really easy!!! There is one part where you are sewing the lining and the outside, that always confuses me, but if you just do what she says, it turns out great and is easy!! I don't usually put as many layers as it says in the pattern, I just do the lining and then the outside fabric.  



twob4him said:


> Steph....sorry about the whip thing. Yeeshhh a little over-dramatic repercussion don't you think? I can't believe they did that to you.  I am not competitive. Even when I showed I wasn't really good at it cause of nerves etc. I even got worked up over my daughter's 4H fair horseshow. I don't think we are going to do it again. For one thing, horses are ridiculously expensive and take lots of time/energy, which is why we don't own one.
> I still love horses though.  I feed two horses twice a week and can groom and ride one of them for free. Now that is great fun! No pressure!
> Here is a pic of them in their pasture:
> And the one I ride. He's an appy (clearly!):


That looks like a horse I use to have, Raspberry! He was NOT a good pony! He use to step on our feet, on purpose! He ran me into a big bush by the side of our house once, and then just stood there so I would get off! Right in the middle of the bush!!!

"Your" appy looks much nicer!!! 




twob4him said:


> I sewed something today!


That is so neat Cathy! Great job! 


princesskayla said:


> I have been off lately and I have missed 60 pages!!! I have got a few questions.
> First - my DS loves "Army Men". I want to make him a bowling shirt with a toy story army man appliqued on. However, I cannot find a good picture of an Army man. Does anyone have a fairly simple army man from Toy Story?
> 
> Second- I am going to Cindy's castle for my birthday dinner. I even have a BBB appointment for my child and me for that day!! Anyway, I want a Cinderella themed adult dress. I found a cute simple dress and I was thing that I could applique something Cinderella related on the bottom of the dress and make it in the light blue color. I was kind of thinking about a slipper and "shoes can change your life". Any ideas?
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> PS - everything that has been posted lately is wonderful!! I am in awe of all the talent on this board!!


That sounds like it would be really cute! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> We are finally back from Chuck E Cheese. Jenna and her friends had a great time with her daddy. I found out tonight that he is a major push over when it comes to his daughter. He gave her everything that she asked for. They were very comfortable with each other. Like they had seen each other everyday since the day she was born. He is very sorry for not being around for her all of this time. I honestly think that he means what he is saying.
> 
> I figured I would add in the thing that he said that would help to win the DisBoutiquers over..... He is planning on a family trip with him, his mom, his brother, his sister-in-law, his neice, his other DD and her adoptive mom and Jenna and I to WDW for one whole week sometime next year. Now do I think that DH would go for this? I doubt it. He is very jealous of us spending time with Eddie. I think that he is going overboard with his jealousy.
> 
> Jenna decided to wear a Halloween custom that I made for her. I know it's not halloween yet, but I decided not to argue with her. I decided that it's her visit with her daddy she can wear what she wants to.
> 
> Here is Jenna and her daddy.


I'm glad it went so well! I can understand your husband being jealous, but I hope he sees that it is good for Jenna to spend some time with her bio Dad too. Can he come with you sometimes when you see him? Does Eddie consider himself Jenna's Dad? This has to be hard for him, but I hope he gets his feelings worked out for the good of Jenna.   

And, those cups from Chuck E Cheese, did you know you can take those back on future trips and you don't have to pay for pop? At least that's how it works around here. So, actually, it was a very wise financial choice he made, buying those!


----------



## twins4mimi

Hello, I need help!!! I saw a few months ago tshirts that had mickey heads with different fabrics. You used fabric cut into a large mickey head, transfer paper and puff paint... sounded pretty simple which is what I would have to do, but very adorable.  Anyone know what I am talking about??


----------



## Tinka_Belle

teresajoy said:


> I'm glad it went so well! I can understand your husband being jealous, but I hope he sees that it is good for Jenna to spend some time with her bio Dad too. Can he come with you sometimes when you see him? Does Eddie consider himself Jenna's Dad? This has to be hard for him, but I hope he gets his feelings worked out for the good of Jenna.
> 
> And, those cups from Chuck E Cheese, did you know you can take those back on future trips and you don't have to pay for pop? At least that's how it works around here. So, actually, it was a very wise financial choice he made, buying those!


To answer your questions Eddie does consider himself her dad and he introduced himself to her as her dad. So far DH has been at work the two times that we have seen Eddie.

I did not know that about those cups. I have a ton of them. One from everytime that she has been. (yeah I'm a pushover too!!)


----------



## TSNCS

Hello everyone.  I haven't been posting lately, just lurking.  I am having a hard time finding any sewing time since my dad passed away.  I have had to help my mom with so much paperwork, it is crazy.  Anyway, I was just lurking and reading, and thought I would post some pics from my april trip.  This is one of me and my girls with my SIL and our custom shirts.





Everywhere we went, people asked where we bought our shirts.  At Tiffani's custom boutique, of course. 



robnkris said:


>



She is so cute!  I just read your TR on TGM site last night.  Vero Beach looked great.


----------



## LisaZoe

mytwotinks said:


> I don't think this is the kind of crying she was talking about.  I know it wasn't what I was talking about.  I hope nobody was thinking I was saying it harmed kids to know their moms like having them around!
> 
> I tell my kids I'm gonna miss them.  Drew said, "just go to Target until we get home."  So she didn't seemed to traumatized at the thought of me missing her a little!
> 
> I'm talking about this lady and her husband at our school who SOB!  When Riley was in Kindergarten she was scaring the kids to death.  She actually looked at her husband and through her sobbing tears said in an out of control cry voice, "I'm so afraid to leave him here with no one to watch him."  As she kept going on and on the kids were getting more and more scared.
> 
> I say if you're gonna cry, just do it with a little bit of a sense of humor and kind of tell your kids that you know they are going to have so much fun and you are so excited for them!
> 
> Or do what I did and gamble your sorrows away!



I feel sorry for the child. He/she will undoubtedly struggle at every milestone to gain any kind of independence. I think it's fine to let kids know they'll be missed but expressing such thoughts as the above is disturbing.

While I don't tell Zoe I'll be glad to be rid of her , I let her know I'm looking forward to school starting as much as she is. I don't often admit that to other moms because I feel like I'll be judged for not crying or missing her. Zoe and I talk about how much she'll learn, the kids she'll meet, etc. and I also mention what I'll be doing while she's gone. As much as I love her and enjoy being her mom, I think it's important for her to understand that I need time for myself, too. Unfortunately, as a single work-at-home mom, I don't get much time for myself since I can't afford a sitter except on special occasions. Once school starts I'll be able to focus more on taking care of things around the house, working on my business as well as just enjoying some quiet without feeling like I'm neglecting her.



twins4mimi said:


> Hello, I need help!!! I saw a few months ago tshirts that had mickey heads with different fabrics. You used fabric cut into a large mickey head, transfer paper and puff paint... sounded pretty simple which is what I would have to do, but very adorable.  Anyone know what I am talking about??



I haven't done this myself so this is just my idea of how I'd do it.  I'd get the Heat N Bond Ultra fusible web. It's the kind that should hold without sewing - in fact it really can't be sewn. I'd trace the shape I wanted onto the backing paper, fuse it to the fabric, cut out the shape and fuse it into place. Once that was done, I'd go around the edge with the puffy paint to keep the fabric edge from fraying.

I hope that helps!


----------



## LisaZoe

So, here's what I've been working on recently. These are another step in reducing my tee stash as well as using up some of the miscellaneous fabric from my stash. I have one other set, in pink, in progress. I just need to finish the appliqué of Aurora. My photos are bugging me so I'm going to try for better ones tomorrow.









​
This is a work in progress. It's not quite a UFO but the appliqué is one I cut out months ago and it was smaller than I wanted for the dress I was making then so I put this one away and started over. I'd almost forgotten about it until I was organizing my appliqué folder and found it. This dress is also using up some remnants of fabric from other projects, including the straps that were left overs from past dresses.


----------



## teresajoy

Tinka_Belle said:


> To answer your questions Eddie does consider himself her dad and he introduced himself to her as her dad. So far DH has been at work the two times that we have seen Eddie.
> 
> I did not know that about those cups. I have a ton of them. One from everytime that she has been. (yeah I'm a pushover too!!)




Woops, I got that backwards! I meant to ask if your husband considered himself Jenna's dad.  I hope everything works out Crystal, because if either one of these guys hurts you or Jenna, they will have US to answer to!  

When we went to Chuck E Cheese the other week, I saw a cup with a crown on top that I really wanted!!! But, I resisted! But, I really wanted it! 



TSNCS said:


> Hello everyone.  I haven't been posting lately, just lurking.  I am having a hard time finding any sewing time since my dad passed away.  I have had to help my mom with so much paperwork, it is crazy.  Anyway, I was just lurking and reading, and thought I would post some pics from my april trip.  This is one of me and my girls with my SIL and our custom shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere we went, people asked where we bought our shirts.  At Tiffani's custom boutique, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> She is so cute!  I just read your TR on TGM site last night.  Vero Beach looked great.


You guys look so cute! I love those shirts!!! I hope you can get back to sewing soon. I know this must be a really hard time for you.  

And, wait a minute! She is posting trip reports over there??? What about here???? Did I miss it??


----------



## mrsmiller

MinnieVanMom said:


> Mrs. Miller, where RU?  I haven't seen her here and I have so much to ask about the costume.  Then I see that she has great ideas for boy clothes.
> 
> We leave for Disney in about a month.  DS will start his first day of really school on the 27th so I will have mornings free to clean house, make the dinner and then I can start to sew again.
> 
> I have a serger and Singer. Both are a bit dated but work great.  So I don't have computer downloads.
> 
> I saw the cutest pictures from Mrs. Miller of her boys and that is something I could make for DS, pants with matching shirt design.  I am good at Photoshop and design a lot there also.
> 
> You gals have gotten me all excited to sew again!  And to think it all started with a costume.
> 
> Thanks Ladies and Mrs. Miller, where ru?



how about this costume: back is shirred and front has the sweetheart style
pattern (I am making this big for my neighbor she is a size 12/14 but you adjust to your size)





cut on fold of fabric 






front(cut 2)





back (cut 2)







sew strap






sew front and back together do the same for the lining
you should have 2 pieces that look like this





pin strap to the front piece of the outfit










with right sides together sew the top of outfit  making sure that you clip the center part of the heart shape front piece








turn inside out and iron ...




Hope this part make sense 
open the outfit, you  should have one big piece with the triangle shape hems in each side , align your seams and sew (serge) from one corner of the outfit to the other 





turn your outfit in(inside of the outfit should look the same as outside with no visible seams)











press seams again 





even the hem out and serge









press again 

shirr the back of the outfit (I did 20 rows)





this is the outfit completed with back shirred






I had a yard of leather looking vinyl that I cut in 4 inches strips and made the fringes





because the vinyl is kind of heavy I added elastic to the top (back) 































because of the shirr in the back the outfit stays in place and fits really nice in the front , I will put it on tomorrow and take pictures 

hope this helps , I am working on the other costume tutorial I will have it in the morning

Linnette


----------



## teresajoy

LisaZoe said:


> So, here's what I've been working on recently. These are another step in reducing my tee stash as well as using up some of the miscellaneous fabric from my stash. I have one other set, in pink, in progress. I just need to finish the appliqué of Aurora. My photos are bugging me so I'm going to try for better ones tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> This is a work in progress. It's not quite a UFO but the appliqué is one I cut out months ago and it was smaller than I wanted for the dress I was making then so I put this one away and started over. I'd almost forgotten about it until I was organizing my appliqué folder and found it. This dress is also using up some remnants of fabric from other projects, including the straps that were left overs from past dresses.


These are great Lisa!!! I particuarly love the back of the Minnie one!!! I love ruffles!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

mrsmiller said:


> how about this costume: back is shirred and front has the sweetheart style
> pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because of the shirr in the back the outfit stays in place and fits really nice in the front , I will put it on tomorrow and take pictures
> 
> hope this helps , I am working on the other costume tutorial I will have it in the morning
> 
> Linnette



Linnette! YOU ARE AMAZING!


----------



## mrsmiller

Hey teresa   

IT's 2:00 in the morning what are you doing up at this time????????


----------



## GoofyG

Well Miss Ellarie started Pre-K today.  She was sooooooooo excited.  Here she is before we left for school.  My mom made the outfit 





















I think the last pic. she was ready for me to leave.  Everyone asked if I cried.  I think I would of, but when you take her for her first day with a 2.5 month old and a 2yr old who runs everywhere.  I forgot, I even forgot to kiss her.   I did make sure I went back and gave her a kiss. 

She is growing before my eyes!   Now, When can the 2yr old START!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> So, here's what I've been working on recently. These are another step in reducing my tee stash as well as using up some of the miscellaneous fabric from my stash. I have one other set, in pink, in progress. I just need to finish the appliqué of Aurora. My photos are bugging me so I'm going to try for better ones tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> This is a work in progress. It's not quite a UFO but the appliqué is one I cut out months ago and it was smaller than I wanted for the dress I was making then so I put this one away and started over. I'd almost forgotten about it until I was organizing my appliqué folder and found it. This dress is also using up some remnants of fabric from other projects, including the straps that were left overs from past dresses.



Beautiful!  Love that Minnie!


----------



## minnie2

ms_mckenna said:


> Well i had to share this is my chair I am picking up tomorrow off Craigs list. It is a glider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not believe how well it is going to coordinate with teh sock monkey fabrics!
> 
> I got ticked at my stencil I bought so I free handed the words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is where my problem is because I cannot decide. I currently have two  blank walls I had planned on buying some sock monkey art on Then frame them in painted frames the colors I used for dots. The window is getting a london shade and a cornice board above. Probably covering the cornice board in the dot fabric. Then putting up shelves most likely as well.
> 
> So my problem is this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do one of three things
> 
> 1.) suck it up and paint the other two walls even though I am afraid it is going to be TOO busy for an nursery that could have babies that are addicted in it.
> 
> 2.) Paint just the words to the Monkey song all the way around like they are on the other walls and then hang my stuff.
> 
> 3.) leave it blank.
> 
> Would love opinions because my gut is going with the easiest way out at this point.


 I LOVE how the wall came out!  Ok here is my 2 cents because remember you asked!   I would paint the blank walls a solid color of one of the dots.  maybe one yellow or blue.  Remember I like bright rooms.

If you want to paint the words too around the room I think it will give it an extra special touch.

 Love the chair!  I can't wait to see the whole room finished!  When you're done wanna come help me with Nik's room 



twob4him said:


> You are never going to believe this....but my friend who is in Disney (MK at this moment!) just called me. They have been talking about buying DVC for over a year. Well, they went on the tour today and I think they are going to buy it!      I am soooo excited for them! They both love Disney and have three kids so they will definately use it!!!
> And guess what's more......she insisted we stay at Saratoga Springs when we go to the Feb Dismeet!!!!!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> sorry, I fainted
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I am soooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!


that is wonderful!  Tell them 'WELCOME HOME!' One of my friends has owned at SSR and loves it!   We are staying there in Nov on developer points.   Are they buying at AKLV?  We own there and can't wait to stay there!


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> I sewed something today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you ask???? Well, I went to Staples with DD10 to do a little back-to-school shopping and I picked up some cool goodies to go with my laptop for work. I needed a "numbers pad" to add to the side of my laptop so I can type in grades easily. I also found a cute little mouse and also a neat remote to go along with my power point slideshows so I don't have to stand by my computer hitting the button. However I noticed they had neat wrist rests for the laptop and also "cooling" things that put your laptop at an angle so heat can leave the bottom. They were kind of expensive though. $16 for the wrist thing and $30 for the cooling thing. Sooooooo....long story long  ....I made my own! I even made a pouch for the numbers pad.  Here's a close up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was at it, I covered the mouse pad in fabric!  Are you worried about me yet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to seem normal, here is DD's adorable pink backpack. On her desk is her summer reading project! She is ready to go back.... Me....not so much


Very cool!  Great idea!


princesskayla said:


> I have been off lately and I have missed 60 pages!!! I have got a few questions.
> First - my DS loves "Army Men". I want to make him a bowling shirt with a toy story army man appliqued on. However, I cannot find a good picture of an Army man. Does anyone have a fairly simple army man from Toy Story?
> 
> Second- I am going to Cindy's castle for my birthday dinner. I even have a BBB appointment for my child and me for that day!! Anyway, I want a Cinderella themed adult dress. I found a cute simple dress and I was thing that I could applique something Cinderella related on the bottom of the dress and make it in the light blue color. I was kind of thinking about a slipper and "shoes can change your life". Any ideas?
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> PS - everything that has been posted lately is wonderful!! I am in awe of all the talent on this board!!


I saw YCMT has a woman's reversible skirt what about making that and appliquéing something on it and then you just reverse it and you can get more use out of it and only you will know it is a cindy skirt when you are not at WDW!



Tinka_Belle said:


> We are finally back from Chuck E Cheese. Jenna and her friends had a great time with her daddy. I found out tonight that he is a major push over when it comes to his daughter. He gave her everything that she asked for. They were very comfortable with each other. Like they had seen each other everyday since the day she was born. He is very sorry for not being around for her all of this time. I honestly think that he means what he is saying.
> 
> I figured I would add in the thing that he said that would help to win the DisBoutiquers over..... He is planning on a family trip with him, his mom, his brother, his sister-in-law, his neice, his other DD and her adoptive mom and Jenna and I to WDW for one whole week sometime next year. Now do I think that DH would go for this? I doubt it. He is very jealous of us spending time with Eddie. I think that he is going overboard with his jealousy.
> 
> Jenna decided to wear a Halloween custom that I made for her. I know it's not halloween yet, but I decided not to argue with her. I decided that it's her visit with her daddy she can wear what she wants to.
> 
> Here is Jenna and her daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Jenna showing off her stuff she got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Meranda holding the cup that Eddie bought for all fo the kids. He left the table to go buy more tokens and ended up buying 4 light up Chuck E cups. (Like I said major push over)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Amber dressed up in some of Jenna's Fancy Nancy stuff that I gave her for her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so ya'll can see Chandler here he is.


Ok now that I am done crying!    I really really ope he stays true to his word if anything just to simply be a friend to Jenna.  That is the important thing him being there for her.  They look so happy together.


----------



## DisneyMama629

TSNCS said:


> Hello everyone.  I haven't been posting lately, just lurking.  I am having a hard time finding any sewing time since my dad passed away.  I have had to help my mom with so much paperwork, it is crazy.  Anyway, I was just lurking and reading, and thought I would post some pics from my april trip.  This is one of me and my girls with my SIL and our custom shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere we went, people asked where we bought our shirts.  At Tiffani's custom boutique, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> She is so cute!  I just read your TR on TGM site last night.  Vero Beach looked great.



I LOVE THOSE SHIRTS!!!  I mean, absolutely love them!  Go post that on TGM!  They'd love to see it!  

I'm glad you're enjoying the trip report!



teresajoy said:


> And, wait a minute! She is posting trip reports over there??? What about here???? Did I miss it??



I started posting my trip report on the TGM and DIS last year and nobody was reading it on the DIS so I quit.  Will you read it?  It is chock full of video and pictures.  But it's also full of references to TGM people that you all don't know, but you could skip over that part.  

I made 5 of these pirate shirts for our trip.  4 of the girls went on the pirate cruise together.  The youngest one wasn't old enough.  They got tons of compliments!  










PLEASE VOTE TODAY IF YOU GET A CHANCE!!!  

www.youtube.com/disneyparks


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mrsmiller said:


> Linnette



Gorgeous Linnette...Makes me want to be Pocahontas for MNSSHP!!!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is Jenna and her daddy.



 Just be careful Crystal.  I try to quiet the Social Worker in me when I'm off duty but sometimes I can't!  I've seen this too many times that dads come on blazing at the beginning, making all kinds of great promises and giving great presents and then they disappear again quite quickly.  I don't know if he's been giving you child support all these years (and that's not my business!) but if he hasn't....a great trip to CC (or even Disney  ) doesn't make up for that.



LisaZoe said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]



Gorgeous as always Lisa!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

robnkris said:


> II started posting my trip report on the TGM and DIS last year and nobody was reading it on the DIS so I quit.  Will you read it?  It is chock full of video and pictures.  But it's also full of references to TGM people that you all don't know, but you could skip over that part.
> 
> PLEASE VOTE TODAY IF YOU GET A CHANCE!!!
> 
> www.youtube.com/disneyparks



I'll read your report...absolutely.  Post a link.  I voted too.  Are you sure all we have to do is click the thumb up?


----------



## DisneyMama629

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'll read your report...absolutely.  Post a link.  I voted too.  Are you sure all we have to do is click the thumb up?



I sent Disney an e-mail and they said that was all you had to do.  Weird huh?  Thanks for voting!  I'll start to repost my report over here this weekend!


----------



## minnie2

TSNCS said:


> Hello everyone.  I haven't been posting lately, just lurking.  I am having a hard time finding any sewing time since my dad passed away.  I have had to help my mom with so much paperwork, it is crazy.  Anyway, I was just lurking and reading, and thought I would post some pics from my april trip.  This is one of me and my girls with my SIL and our custom shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere we went, people asked where we bought our shirts.  At Tiffani's custom boutique, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> She is so cute!  I just read your TR on TGM site last night.  Vero Beach looked great.


Great shirts!  So sorry about your dad.  I 've been there!  



LisaZoe said:


> So, here's what I've been working on recently. These are another step in reducing my tee stash as well as using up some of the miscellaneous fabric from my stash. I have one other set, in pink, in progress. I just need to finish the appliqué of Aurora. My photos are bugging me so I'm going to try for better ones tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> This is a work in progress. It's not quite a UFO but the appliqué is one I cut out months ago and it was smaller than I wanted for the dress I was making then so I put this one away and started over. I'd almost forgotten about it until I was organizing my appliqué folder and found it. This dress is also using up some remnants of fabric from other projects, including the straps that were left overs from past dresses.


So cute!  Love the Minnie but then again I love EVERYTHING Minnie!  Ok when you post the Aurora one i need warning to make sure Nikki isn't any where near me when I see it because she will want it!  She LOVEs Aurora!

 Oh and just because you don't get all sappy when Zoe goes to school doesn't mean you aren't a great mom!  Everyone is different.  There are some days I can't wait for the kids to go back and I tell them that!  But knowing what a baby I am I know the 1st day I will cry all the way home!  


mrsmiller said:


> how about this costume: back is shirred and front has the sweetheart style
> pattern (I am making this big for my neighbor she is a size 12/14 but you adjust to your size)I had a yard of leather looking vinyl that I cut in 4 inches strips and made the fringes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because of the shirr in the back the outfit stays in place and fits really nice in the front , I will put it on tomorrow and take pictures
> 
> hope this helps , I am working on the other costume tutorial I will have it in the morning
> 
> Linnette


That looks GREAT!  I can't wait to see you in it!  



GoofyG said:


> Well Miss Ellarie started Pre-K today.  She was sooooooooo excited.  Here she is before we left for school.  My mom made the outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last pic. she was ready for me to leave.  Everyone asked if I cried.  I think I would of, but when you take her for her first day with a 2.5 month old and a 2yr old who runs everywhere.  I forgot, I even forgot to kiss her.   I did make sure I went back and gave her a kiss.
> 
> She is growing before my eyes!   Now, When can the 2yr old START!


How cute!  LOL about forgetting to kiss her goodbye!!!!


----------



## tadamom

Good luck robnkris -- I've been voting everyday!!  Would love to read your tr too!

As far as the whole going to school thing -- I didn't cry when Michael went to Kindergarten.  I got emotional but it was b/c since we don't know a lot of people in Atlanta and I didn't know one single person at his school and he didn't know one single child or adult there.  It really felt strange.  I'm not from a huge town in Alabama but if we were still living there, he could have gone to one of two schools and we would have known an absolute ton of people.


----------



## Twins+2more

twob4him said:


> I sewed something today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you ask???? Well, I went to Staples with DD10 to do a little back-to-school shopping and I picked up some cool goodies to go with my laptop for work. I needed a "numbers pad" to add to the side of my laptop so I can type in grades easily. I also found a cute little mouse and also a neat remote to go along with my power point slideshows so I don't have to stand by my computer hitting the button. However I noticed they had neat wrist rests for the laptop and also "cooling" things that put your laptop at an angle so heat can leave the bottom. They were kind of expensive though. $16 for the wrist thing and $30 for the cooling thing. Sooooooo....long story long  ....I made my own! I even made a pouch for the numbers pad.  Here's a close up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was at it, I covered the mouse pad in fabric!  Are you worried about me yet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to seem normal, here is DD's adorable pink backpack. On her desk is her summer reading project! She is ready to go back.... Me....not so much



Cathy, this is really cool, what a clever idea


----------



## Twins+2more

POLKA DOT ROOM 
Me, I love this.  I think if you use the aqua color on the blank wall It will tie the chair in even better.  That is all I would do.  I think the words will take away from any art or shelving you may put up there.  But your nursery ROCKS ! ! ! 

LISA you amaze me everything that you post.  Just when I think you have made my favoirte you go and post something new.  Love the jazmine.  Love the minnie even more.  You go girl!

Minnie shrits at the castle I love these, the look great on EVERYONE...seriously  - great.


----------



## Stephres

CampbellScot said:


>



I have seen those! I was very tempted to buy one but 1) they are expensive and 2) I figured I could make something similar.



t-beri said:


> OH and now that I am starting school in a week I'm gonna have to make myself a hobo bag to carry my books.  Maybe an Amy Butler Nappy Bag, I found my pattern for it the other day but the instructions are missing.  Does anyone have them???
> 
> ...t.
> 
> Here is what I am making for little Danica (for when she gets bigger, like 0-3 months )
> a onsie t-shirt dress (thanks sheridee)
> bibs
> diaper clothes
> shoes
> binky blanky
> recieving blanket
> 
> I am going to do each of these in a couple of different patterns.  So she'll have a full set of each fabric.  What do you guys think?
> 
> ...t.



That sounds great! I am on an e-mail prayer chain list and we got an e-mail about baby Danica. Apparently her grandparents go to my church. 

I would like to help with the sewing if that's ok.



spongemommie05 said:


> what i gotta see it   . I have not seen any in mine



As you wish. 








Disney Brat said:


>



That is cute fabric! This is what I imagine with the minnie: http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/featured-products/Sew-Boutique-4-Dolly-A-Line-Dresses-Tops.htm



disneylovinfamily said:


>



Totally cute! It looks perfect for back to school.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> *Tell me if I am crazy I have 5 pairs of dh's  Khaki pants for work that are too big and I am going to try and alter them so they fit him.    They look pretty simple    I think if I use his store bought ones as a pattern I should be good right?*



I jut hemmed a bunch of pants for a friend and I was a nervous wreck! For some reason I just get frazzled cutting into clothes.

But don't mind me, you can do it! Good luck!



twob4him said:


>



They are expensive, aren't they? I have been debating whether or not to start Megan on riding lessons.

Riding for free is always good!



twob4him said:


>



Love your computer things! So much nicer and friendlier than what you can buy in the store. I love that you covered the mouse pad! Did you make a mouse cozy too?



princesskayla said:


> Second- I am going to Cindy's castle for my birthday dinner. I even have a BBB appointment for my child and me for that day!! Anyway, I want a Cinderella themed adult dress. I found a cute simple dress and I was thing that I could applique something Cinderella related on the bottom of the dress and make it in the light blue color. I was kind of thinking about a slipper and "shoes can change your life". Any ideas?



Not sure about the army men, but what about appliquéing mice and birds on the bottom of your Cinderella dress? Heather appliquéd a bird on hers and it came out so cute. Then you could take your friends with you wherever you go!



Tinka_Belle said:


>



She looks so happy with her dad. I agree with everyone to take it slow. I hope everything works out the best for Jenna!  



teresajoy said:


> That looks like a horse I use to have, Raspberry! He was NOT a good pony! He use to step on our feet, on purpose! He ran me into a big bush by the side of our house once, and then just stood there so I would get off! Right in the middle of the bush!!!



My horse (half app) would go and hide behind this mean mare when I could come out to get him. One time she kicked me in the butt and I went flying in the mud: just like in the cartoons! I had a hoof print shaped bruise right on the butt. Oooh, I hated her. She also bit me.



twins4mimi said:


> Hello, I need help!!! I saw a few months ago tshirts that had mickey heads with different fabrics. You used fabric cut into a large mickey head, transfer paper and puff paint... sounded pretty simple which is what I would have to do, but very adorable.  Anyone know what I am talking about??



I am not sure what you are talking about, but when I first started playing with this stuff I cut out a shape and put heat n bond heavy and ironed it on and then used fabric paint all around the edges. It came out cute but not as neat as sewing it on. There is also an appliqué tutorial you could look at if you wanted to try sewing.








TSNCS said:


>



I'm sorry you've been having a hard time.  I love the matching outfits; you all look really great!



LisaZoe said:


>



Love! It is cute without being so crazy over the top. Love all the ruffles too.



mrsmiller said:


>



You are awesome, did you know that? 

That's not the picture I meant to quote, but you know what I mean!



GoofyG said:


>



She looks so cute with her outfit and nap mat! Megan will run off before I can kiss her good-bye all the time. I guess I should be happy she is so well adjusted?  

It is distracting when you have little ones too.



robnkris said:


>



Those are so cute! I love matching shirts!

Shoot, that's not the photo I meant to quote either! LOL!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

disneylovinfamily said:


>



I love it!  How perfect for back to school.



CampbellScot said:


>



I saw that when we were there in June, and immediately thought that looks like a custom on here!  I took a picture of it as well with the intention of making something like it.



Disney Brat said:


> I got it at a store called Mitchell Fabrics, it is not in a good area of the city!  They were almost out of the stitch fabric, she said they will not be re ordering it, as it has been sitting there for awhile.  If you goto mitchellfabrics then add the .ca  that is their website.  We really love stitch too, so I was thrilled when I saw it!  There is nothing written on the selvedge   Now if only I could get inspried and find a pattern that would work with these I would be very happy!!  LOL



Love all the fabrics...and you are in Winnipeg, MB???  I live there for about 8 years.  

Ok, I have to come back and catch up later..but lots of nice creations. I have to take my kiddos for their annual follow-up with the allergist!   Be back later!


----------



## CampbellScot

Stephres said:


> I have seen those! I was very tempted to buy one but 1) they are expensive and 2) I figured I could make something similar.



You SHOULD make something similar!!!

okay GO!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Just be careful Crystal.  I try to quiet the Social Worker in me when I'm off duty but sometimes I can't!  I've seen this too many times that dads come on blazing at the beginning, making all kinds of great promises and giving great presents and then they disappear again quite quickly.  I don't know if he's been giving you child support all these years (and that's not my business!) but if he hasn't....a great trip to CC (or even Disney  ) doesn't make up for that.


He has been paying child support since Jenna was 1 year old. The only reason he has arrearages now is because of a payment that came from the Air Force, but didn't go through the child support enforcement. We are trying to get that straightened out right now. I'm not trying to say that he is perfect (he's not that is why we aren't together), but I've seen Jenna upset too many times because he hasn't been there. I am trying to put our differences aside so that she can have a relationship with him. He has bought a house here. So I'm guessing that means he is planning on being here for awhile.


----------



## kjbrown

I made the CarlaC bucket hat.  It's cut out pieces from the Buzz storybook fabric.  I was going to make a shirt, but it didn't work out.  A gift for another boy, modeled by my DS.  His first modeling gig!  

Her directions had me gather the big patches to attach to the circle, but then I wound up with a couple of puckers.  I think next time, I'll just try easing it by hand.  I seem to do better that way.


----------



## jham

mrsmiller said:


> how about this costume: back is shirred and front has the sweetheart style
> pattern (I am making this big for my neighbor she is a size 12/14 but you adjust to your size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because of the shirr in the back the outfit stays in place and fits really nice in the front , I will put it on tomorrow and take pictures
> 
> hope this helps , I am working on the other costume tutorial I will have it in the morning
> 
> Linnette



WOW Linnette!   I don't know how you do it.  You have a wonderful talent. 



LisaZoe said:


> So, here's what I've been working on recently. These are another step in reducing my tee stash as well as using up some of the miscellaneous fabric from my stash. I have one other set, in pink, in progress. I just need to finish the appliqué of Aurora. My photos are bugging me so I'm going to try for better ones tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> This is a work in progress. It's not quite a UFO but the appliqué is one I cut out months ago and it was smaller than I wanted for the dress I was making then so I put this one away and started over. I'd almost forgotten about it until I was organizing my appliqué folder and found it. This dress is also using up some remnants of fabric from other projects, including the straps that were left overs from past dresses.



So cute, love the straps on the Minnie! 



GoofyG said:


> Well Miss Ellarie started Pre-K today.  She was sooooooooo excited.  Here she is before we left for school.  My mom made the outfit
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last pic. she was ready for me to leave.  Everyone asked if I cried.  I think I would of, but when you take her for her first day with a 2.5 month old and a 2yr old who runs everywhere.  I forgot, I even forgot to kiss her.   I did make sure I went back and gave her a kiss.
> 
> She is growing before my eyes!   Now, When can the 2yr old START!



She looks so cute in her new outfit and with her nap mat!  I too am usually too busy with the little siblings to get too emotional.  This year I'm excited for the big kids to go back to school.  I have mixed emotions about Luke going to Kindergarten.  He is almost six so he is more than ready and I know it will be great for him because he gets kind of bored at home after a while.  He is so excited.  On the other hand, it will almost feel lonely with just Lily and myself at home.   At least it is only half day kindergarten.



kjbrown said:


> I made the CarlaC bucket hat.  It's cut out pieces from the Buzz storybook fabric.  I was going to make a shirt, but it didn't work out.  A gift for another boy, modeled by my DS.  His first modeling gig!
> 
> Her directions had me gather the big patches to attach to the circle, but then I wound up with a couple of puckers.  I think next time, I'll just try easing it by hand.  I seem to do better that way.




That is really cute!  I think I have that storybook.  Not sure what I'll do with it yet.


----------



## t-beri

twob4him said:


> You are never going to believe this....but my friend who is in Disney (MK at this moment!) just called me. They have been talking about buying DVC for over a year. Well, they went on the tour today and I think they are going to buy it!      I am soooo excited for them! They both love Disney and have three kids so they will definately use it!!!
> And guess what's more......she insisted we stay at Saratoga Springs when we go to the Feb Dismeet!!!!!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> sorry, I fainted
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I am soooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!


         
Yay, Cathy!!!!  That is sooo exciting.  I have a friend who just bought her DVC last year and can't use their ressies that they have for Nov. and asked if we'd like to take their Oct. booking for FREE before they sell it, but we've already paid for our Marriotte villa and I want them to get money out of it but HOW nice was it of them to offer. This is a girl I met on the Dis too.
I'm so excited for you!!!  Can't wait for the meet in Feb!!!



robnkris said:


> Yes it was the pink and black!  Thanks for finding some for me.  I must have been gone already.  I have plenty now, but if you aren't going to use it, I don't want you to be stuck with it.  I'll buy it from you if you want to get rid of it.
> 
> Also, thanks for voting, those of you are!!!!


That's ok. It was like 1.50 a yd and there was just over 2 yds (I think) I will just keep it around for a big give project or something. NO BIG  I just wish I'd found it in time for you to use it for your trip.


*STEPH*  OH YEAH!!!! I forgot that Soup's parents live in Palm Harbor.  I think Angie and Dave (we knew Dave before Angie did and have always called him Soup...I don't know why, but it's how I was introduced to him) and his boys have been going to church with them before all this.  

Angie has finally got to hold Danica and it seems she is progressing as normally as any other preemie let alone the fact that she is a "micro" preemie.  They are able to take her off of her ventilator for short periods of time.  She has had brain ultrasounds and so far everything looks normal.  
Thank you all for remembering her in your prayers.

And *YES*, Steph, you can help with the sewing.  Her shower is in the beginning of Sept. I think. I will get back with you w/ the dates.  I got some really cute pink fabric w/ skulls...you know it's so hard to find a "cute" punk rock fabric!!!  That I am going to make one set out of.  I bought 4 yds(cause I had a 40% off coupon) I think I'll make something w/ it for Lily too.  But I would love for you to be able to help. I think Angie would really appreciate that it came from someone from the King's church. I can come down there to pick the stuff up and we can have lunch 

Thanks for offering.

MSMCKENNA: I agree that maybe painting the other wall blue would be a good idea.  It will look less "blank" and still not busy. I LOVE what you've done so far.

I am officially a college student (once again!!) I am retaking classes from a semester when I was 23 and decided just not to go to school anymore.   I'm taking Intermediate Algebra...I am NOT mathematically inclined and algebra is pretty much the reason I keep quitting school cause if I can't pass it I can't get a degree and I freak out and quit. So, we'll see how it goes this time!!  I am also taking American History, Am. Government and Intro to Psych.  I think if I take summer classes I should be able to start my bachelors program next fall.


----------



## t-beri

AAAAHHHHH!!!                     

For those of you who were anxiously awaiting he Harry Potter: The Half Blood Prince release this Nov. and haven't heard, Warner Bros. has pushed the release date back to JULY 17 2009
There was an opening for a summer release and due to HP's successful summer release last year they decided to take advantage of it. 

I am sooooooooo Freakin' mad!  I'm glad I never got that counter to work in my siggy, it jsut jumped from 106 days (or so) to 300-something.  If I had to look at it every time I logged on I'd just be ticked off!!!!

GRRR...t.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

LisaZoe said:


>



 WOW!  Everythime I see something you've made it makes me want to start appliqueing everything I make.  These are great!  I really like the Jasmine (and the others you've done like that).


----------



## twob4him

Tinka_Belle said:


> It's ok. There is more to the story than just that. It is not my intention to leave my DH for him. DH and I are trying to work things out, but he is not trying to do what it is he is saying he is going to do. The only time that he even attempted to be a step-father to Jenna was when he found out that her daddy was back in town (only for a short time), but that was when he started saying stuff like I was going to leave him for her daddy. My big fear right now is that DH is cheating. As for the trip to WDW I doubt that I would go. I would love to go because I have always gotten along really well with Eddie's family. I adore his mom.


Wow it sounds like you have a lot on your plate. I too have pretty much walked in your shoes....so hugs to you  and I just love the pics of Jenna and her dad....they both look very happy! If you need to vent or a shoulder to lean on, feel free to pm! 




> *TeresaJoyce!*
> "I bet she had a nice CM!"



 Awww  I still can't believe the way you were treated.  They should really try to make it up to you....I know you won't write a letter to complain but I wish you would.  


That looks like a horse I use to have, Raspberry! He was NOT a good pony! He use to step on our feet, on purpose! He ran me into a big bush by the side of our house once, and then just stood there so I would get off! Right in the middle of the bush!!!

"Your" appy looks much nicer!!! 
Yes, unfortunately "pony" and "nice" rarely go in the same sentence. In order to do that you have to really work on ground manners and know exactly what you are doing. Ponies are notoriously smart, lazy and difficult to manage compared to horse. Yes, the Appy I mind is very sweet but again, will occassionally take advantage if allowed.... 


> That is so neat Cathy! Great job!


Thanks!  



TSNCS said:


> Hello everyone.


They came our really cute! I love the matchy matchy ears too!  



> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't tell Zoe I'll be glad to be rid of her , I let her know I'm looking forward to school starting as much as she is. I don't often admit that to other moms because I feel like I'll be judged for not crying or missing her. Zoe and I talk about how much she'll learn, the kids she'll meet, etc. and I also mention what I'll be doing while she's gone. As much as I love her and enjoy being her mom, I think it's important for her to understand that I need time for myself, too. Unfortunately, as a single work-at-home mom, I don't get much time for myself since I can't afford a sitter except on special occasions. Once school starts I'll be able to focus more on taking care of things around the house, working on my business as well as just enjoying some quiet without feeling like I'm neglecting her.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed again!   You are such a good mommy!
> 
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sooo close to asking you to make one for me (and I mean  ME personally...not for my kids  )...I just love them  all. I really need to practice on my applique skills....not that I would be as good as you but I could attempt at least to improve
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## twob4him

mrsmiller said:


> Linnette


I just loved your tutorial....very clear and helpful! Can we add that to the book marks?  



GoofyG said:


> Well Miss Ellarie started Pre-K today.  She was sooooooooo excited.  Here she is before we left for school.  My mom made the outfit
> [She is growing before my eyes!   Now, When can the 2yr old START!



Love the outfit and cool mat!  So funny about the two year old  


minnie2 said:


> that is wonderful!  Tell them 'WELCOME HOME!' One of my friends has owned at SSR and loves it!   We are staying there in Nov on developer points.   Are they buying at AKLV?  We own there and can't wait to stay there!


Yes they are buying AKLV, which I agreed with them on their choice. However, the bonus is that Disney will match their points for a year...so our trip in Feb will be "free"  Well, then there's the AP with dining and airfare to buy.... I will tell them Welcome Home from you!!!  


> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Megan would love it! I have found lessons to be a good solution for Sarah. Her instructor lets them groom and prepare the horses and let them out after. She also teaches them basic around the barn stuff. They even can go on trail rides! She is very good with them and safe too. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your computer things! So much nicer and friendlier than what you can buy in the store. I love that you covered the mouse pad! Did you make a mouse cozy too?
> 
> 
> 
> I could...whats a mouse cozy????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My horse (half app) would go and hide behind this mean mare when I could come out to get him. One time she kicked me in the butt and I went flying in the mud: just like in the cartoons! I had a hoof print shaped bruise right on the butt. Oooh, I hated her. She also bit me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch  I can't believe she did that  but I guess mares rule the roost so to speak. I hate getting horses out of the field unless I am bringing all of them in. You always have to take the "leader" in first.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jham

t-beri said:


> :I am officially a college student (once again!!) I am retaking classes from a semester when I was 23 and decided just not to go to school anymore.   I'm taking Intermediate Algebra...I am NOT mathematically inclined and algebra is pretty much the reason I keep quitting school cause if I can't pass it I can't get a degree and I freak out and quit. So, we'll see how it goes this time!!  I am also taking American History, Am. Government and Intro to Psych.  I think if I take summer classes I should be able to start my bachelors program next fall.



Yay T!    I say with pride that I managed to get a bachelors degree without taking math.  It was a strange combination of classes waived by my ACT score and taking a really hard French Lit class where I had to read French lit IN FRENCH  I did have to take a social statitistics class, but it wasn't too bad mathwise.  Good luck and study hard!  I can't wait for DH to finish his MBA!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

t-beri said:


> AAAAHHHHH!!!
> 
> For those of you who were anxiously awaiting he Harry Potter: The Half Blood Prince release this Nov. and haven't heard, Warner Bros. has pushed the release date back to JULY 17 2009
> There was an opening for a summer release and due to HP's successful summer release last year they decided to take advantage of it.
> 
> I am sooooooooo Freakin' mad!  I'm glad I never got that counter to work in my siggy, it jsut jumped from 106 days (or so) to 300-something.  If I had to look at it every time I logged on I'd just be ticked off!!!!
> 
> GRRR...t.


NOOO!! say it ain't so. I was so looking forward to seeing that one.


----------



## twob4him

> t-beri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Cathy!!!!  That is sooo exciting.  I have a friend who just bought her DVC last year and can't use their ressies that they have for Nov. and asked if we'd like to take their Oct. booking for FREE before they sell it, but we've already paid for our Marriotte villa and I want them to get money out of it but HOW nice was it of them to offer. This is a girl I met on the Dis too.
> I'm so excited for you!!!  Can't wait for the meet in Feb!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that was very generous! The   I think that was very brave of you to decline.... Can't wait to meet ya in Feb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t-beri said:
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAHHHHH!!!
> For those of you who were anxiously awaiting he Harry Potter: The Half Blood Prince release this Nov. and haven't heard, Warner Bros. has pushed the release date back to JULY 17 2009
> There was an opening for a summer release and due to HP's successful summer release last year they decided to take advantage of it.
> 
> I am sooooooooo Freakin' mad!  I'm glad I never got that counter to work in my siggy, it jsut jumped from 106 days (or so) to 300-something.  If I had to look at it every time I logged on I'd just be ticked off!!!!
> 
> GRRR...t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor t...u were really looking forward to that....
> 
> 
> 
> kjbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made the CarlaC bucket hat.  It's cut out pieces from the Buzz storybook fabric.  I was going to make a shirt, but it didn't work out.  A gift for another boy, modeled by my DS.  His first modeling gig!
> 
> Her directions had me gather the big patches to attach to the circle, but then I wound up with a couple of puckers.  I think next time, I'll just try easing it by hand.  I seem to do better that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your DS is just adorable and I love the hat!  My DH has been bugging me to find and buy a beret hat for my DD4 since she was born. Honestly I have never come across one. Well he brought it up again yesterday so I told him I would look online for a pattern and make it. Hope it looks as cute on a 4 yr old as a 4 month old!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

twob4him said:


> Your DS is just adorable and I love the hat!  My DH has been bugging me to find and buy a beret hat for my DD4 since she was born. Honestly I have never come across one. Well he brought it up again yesterday so I told him I would look online for a pattern and make it. Hope it looks as cute on a 4 yr old as a 4 month old!
> 
> 
> 
> YCMT has a cute beret pattern that is really easy to make and it looked really cute on Jenna and she was 6 at the time. So I'm sure that it will look cute on a 4 year old, especially your 4 year old.
Click to expand...


----------



## 98happy

Man I miss so much on here. It takes me so long to get things completed because I am so indesicive. (Pardon my spelling I know that wasn't right) And then I miss out on so many pages here. Well I was trying to create the Insa skirt without the pattern and it came out okay. It doesn't look like it lays like it is supposed to but close enough for me. So I wanted to share some of the things that I have made for our trip at the beg. of Sept.























I still have to figure out what to do with the pants to go with the princess top.


----------



## jham

ATTENTION FEBRUARY DISMEETERS

Have we figured out what day we are going to meet?  I think some people are going home just as I get there, so I'm not sure if I'll even be around for the meet, but 180 day ADR mark just hit and at this point I can only book CRT and Chef Mickeys because of the ADR systme change  Anyhow, CRT is looking like I can only do it on the 8th as far as my family's plans go, but I don't want to book it if this is our meet day.  I doubt I'd be able to move it around later.  Maybe it's already booked.  Maybe it's a moot point.   I am a person who likes to HAVE PLANS, and I rarely change them.  I don't mean detailed plans, but I do like to have my ADR's and parks down asap.  Speak up people!


----------



## kjbrown

twob4him said:


> Your DS is just adorable and I love the hat!  My DH has been bugging me to find and buy a beret hat for my DD4 since she was born. Honestly I have never come across one. Well he brought it up again yesterday so I told him I would look online for a pattern and make it. Hope it looks as cute on a 4 yr old as a 4 month old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD4 tried it on and it was very cute!  Oddly my 2 year old son and 4 year old daughter both wore it and it fit!
Click to expand...


----------



## ncmomof2

LisaZoe said:


>




Amazing as always!


----------



## Stephres

Just a drive by because we are on our way out to a playdate but I wanted to share something.

I have the worst time finding shorts and pants for Megan. She is tall and leggy and I have a hard time finding slim sizes for her. She also prefers elastic waist to zippers and buttons, like any little kid.

So I found a tutorial on craftster about making shorts from a t-shirt and I tried with one of DH's (don't tell him). He wears only blue, black and tan so I didn't have a lot to choose from. I love how it came out and will have to check target or walmart for cheap t-shirts.

I used a henley style so it is thicker than the average t-shirt. My favorite part is you line up the pattern with the bottom so no hemming!

The only problem is my husband is too small! I need a bigger husband so I can make pants too, lol. I would also like to add patch pockets or something, but I am not Linnette so that is very hard for me. The best thing is they took 20 minutes from start to finish!


----------



## sahm1000

LisaZoe said:


> So, here's what I've been working on recently. These are another step in reducing my tee stash as well as using up some of the miscellaneous fabric from my stash. I have one other set, in pink, in progress. I just need to finish the appliqué of Aurora. My photos are bugging me so I'm going to try for better ones tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> This is a work in progress. It's not quite a UFO but the appliqué is one I cut out months ago and it was smaller than I wanted for the dress I was making then so I put this one away and started over. I'd almost forgotten about it until I was organizing my appliqué folder and found it. This dress is also using up some remnants of fabric from other projects, including the straps that were left overs from past dresses.



Love it all!  The Minnie Mouse is fantastic!



t-beri said:


> AAAAHHHHH!!!
> 
> For those of you who were anxiously awaiting he Harry Potter: The Half Blood Prince release this Nov. and haven't heard, Warner Bros. has pushed the release date back to JULY 17 2009
> There was an opening for a summer release and due to HP's successful summer release last year they decided to take advantage of it.
> 
> I am sooooooooo Freakin' mad!  I'm glad I never got that counter to work in my siggy, it jsut jumped from 106 days (or so) to 300-something.  If I had to look at it every time I logged on I'd just be ticked off!!!!
> 
> GRRR...t.



I am so on board with you!  I heard that this morning and was very upset (you can substitute other words than upset - I am but this is the disboard!).  The only good thing is that the change in the release schedule hasn't changed the release of the last two movies (YET).  



98happy said:


> Man I miss so much on here. It takes me so long to get things completed because I am so indesicive. (Pardon my spelling I know that wasn't right) And then I miss out on so many pages here. Well I was trying to create the Insa skirt without the pattern and it came out okay. It doesn't look like it lays like it is supposed to but close enough for me. So I wanted to share some of the things that I have made for our trip at the beg. of Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is such a ham for the camera sometimes and others runs like it is going to steal her dollie.
> 
> I still have to figure out what to do with the pants to go with the princess top. But be honest does the top look like pjs? Because it does to me. But I can't find anymore of that fabric.




Wow!  Fantastic job!  I love the JoJo outfit!  You do wonderful work!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

98happy said:


> Man I miss so much on here. It takes me so long to get things completed because I am so indesicive. (Pardon my spelling I know that wasn't right) And then I miss out on so many pages here. Well I was trying to create the Insa skirt without the pattern and it came out okay. It doesn't look like it lays like it is supposed to but close enough for me. So I wanted to share some of the things that I have made for our trip at the beg. of Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to figure out what to do with the pants to go with the princess top.


These are all so cute. I love the Insa Skirt imposter. I would love to know how you made that.



Stephres said:


> Just a drive by because we are on our way out to a playdate but I wanted to share something.
> 
> I have the worst time finding shorts and pants for Megan. She is tall and leggy and I have a hard time finding slim sizes for her. She also prefers elastic waist to zippers and buttons, like any little kid.
> 
> So I found a tutorial on craftster about making shorts from a t-shirt and I tried with one of DH's (don't tell him). He wears only blue, black and tan so I didn't have a lot to choose from. I love how it came out and will have to check target or walmart for cheap t-shirts.
> 
> I used a henley style so it is thicker than the average t-shirt. My favorite part is you line up the pattern with the bottom so no hemming!
> 
> The only problem is my husband is too small! I need a bigger husband so I can make pants too, lol. I would also like to add patch pockets or something, but I am not Linnette so that is very hard for me. The best thing is they took 20 minutes from start to finish!


Those are cute. When you come back can you post the link to the tutorial? Those look so comfy. I just realized that Megan is only wearing one shoe.


----------



## CampbellScot

Stephres said:


> Just a drive by because we are on our way out to a playdate but I wanted to share something.
> 
> I have the worst time finding shorts and pants for Megan. She is tall and leggy and I have a hard time finding slim sizes for her. She also prefers elastic waist to zippers and buttons, like any little kid.
> 
> So I found a tutorial on craftster about making shorts from a t-shirt and I tried with one of DH's (don't tell him). He wears only blue, black and tan so I didn't have a lot to choose from. I love how it came out and will have to check target or walmart for cheap t-shirts.
> 
> I used a henley style so it is thicker than the average t-shirt. My favorite part is you line up the pattern with the bottom so no hemming!
> 
> The only problem is my husband is too small! I need a bigger husband so I can make pants too, lol. I would also like to add patch pockets or something, but I am not Linnette so that is very hard for me. The best thing is they took 20 minutes from start to finish!



CUTE!!! I love the one shoe off, one shoe on look!!!

I had a visual of your husband reaching for a tee and finding a shorts shape cut out of them...VERY Enchanted-esque!!


----------



## rie'smom

robnkris said:


> PLEASE VOTE TODAY IF YOU GET A CHANCE!!!
> 
> www.youtube.com/disneyparks



Which video is yours? I accidentally closed the link and now when I press the link, a different video comes up.


----------



## Natalie_89

just purchased my furst disney applique and have to wait for it arrive but then i can finally start my 1st project a hat for my boy xxx


----------



## LisaZoe

Stephres said:


> I have seen those! I was very tempted to buy one but 1) they are expensive and 2) I figured I could make something similar.



I do that all the time... but rarely end up making what I saw because I forget.  I need to start noting things as I see them.



Tinka_Belle said:


> We are trying to get that straightened out right now. I'm not trying to say that he is perfect (he's not that is why we aren't together), but I've seen Jenna upset too many times because he hasn't been there. I am trying to put our differences aside so that she can have a relationship with him. He has bought a house here. So I'm guessing that means he is planning on being here for awhile.



Maybe he has matured a lot in the past few years. I hope he realizes how much he's missed and doesn't let it happen again.



t-beri said:


> I am officially a college student (once again!!) I am retaking classes from a semester when I was 23 and decided just not to go to school anymore.   I'm taking Intermediate Algebra...I am NOT mathematically inclined and algebra is pretty much the reason I keep quitting school cause if I can't pass it I can't get a degree and I freak out and quit. So, we'll see how it goes this time!!  I am also taking American History, Am. Government and Intro to Psych.  I think if I take summer classes I should be able to start my bachelors program next fall.



I hated algebra in high school so I avoided it in college - went for a BA instead of a BS. However, I went back to college a few years ago for a short time and did take algebra - and loved it!!! I actually "got it" this time and even took the next level class as an elective. I considered going for degree to teach middle school or high school math but had to admit I don't have the patience for it.  



Stephres said:


> Just a drive by because we are on our way out to a playdate but I wanted to share something.
> 
> I have the worst time finding shorts and pants for Megan. She is tall and leggy and I have a hard time finding slim sizes for her. She also prefers elastic waist to zippers and buttons, like any little kid.
> 
> So I found a tutorial on craftster about making shorts from a t-shirt and I tried with one of DH's (don't tell him). He wears only blue, black and tan so I didn't have a lot to choose from. I love how it came out and will have to check target or walmart for cheap t-shirts.
> 
> I used a henley style so it is thicker than the average t-shirt. My favorite part is you line up the pattern with the bottom so no hemming!
> 
> The only problem is my husband is too small! I need a bigger husband so I can make pants too, lol. I would also like to add patch pockets or something, but I am not Linnette so that is very hard for me. The best thing is they took 20 minutes from start to finish!



Those are cute! Someone on this thread shared a great site for tees - jiffyshirts.com. I ordered a few to see how they are and they shipped FAST. I  had them 2 days after placing the order!!! The jersey isn't as soft as Old Navy or some other tees I've used but the price can't be beat, shipping is reasonable and they ship so fast. I had an Old Navy order placed a couple days before the jiffyshirt order and it took almost 2 weeks to arrive.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> He has been paying child support since Jenna was 1 year old. The only reason he has arrearages now is because of a payment that came from the Air Force, but didn't go through the child support enforcement. We are trying to get that straightened out right now. I'm not trying to say that he is perfect (he's not that is why we aren't together), but I've seen Jenna upset too many times because he hasn't been there. I am trying to put our differences aside so that she can have a relationship with him. He has bought a house here. So I'm guessing that means he is planning on being here for awhile.



Well that sounds promising...I hope it works out for Jenna's sake  



kjbrown said:


>



Gorgeous...I really need to make Ash one



t-beri said:


> For those of you who were anxiously awaiting he Harry Potter: The Half Blood Prince release this Nov. and haven't heard, Warner Bros. has pushed the release date back to JULY 17 2009



Darn it...this was supposed to be my Thanksgiving movie. (I don't watch football so I always go the movies while all the rest of the gang is watching football)



98happy said:


>



So Gorgeous....and how much do I love her hair???



jham said:


> ATTENTION FEBRUARY DISMEETERS
> 
> Have we figured out what day we are going to meet?  I think some people are going home just as I get there, so I'm not sure if I'll even be around for the meet, but 180 day ADR mark just hit and at this point I can only book CRT and Chef Mickeys because of the ADR systme change  Anyhow, CRT is looking like I can only do it on the 8th as far as my family's plans go, but I don't want to book it if this is our meet day.  I doubt I'd be able to move it around later.  Maybe it's already booked.  Maybe it's a moot point.   I am a person who likes to HAVE PLANS, and I rarely change them.  I don't mean detailed plans, but I do like to have my ADR's and parks down asap.  Speak up people!



I'm still open with my dates.  I was waiting to see the group vote.



rie'smom said:


> Which video is yours? I accidentally closed the link and now when I press the link, a different video comes up.



Theirs is RobNKris (or something like that)  featuring a very excited blond who got picked for family of the day


----------



## Stephres

kjbrown said:


>



Cute and a half! I think when I made mine I eased rather than gathered. I think it is awesome!



t-beri said:


> *STEPH*  OH YEAH!!!! I forgot that Soup's parents live in Palm Harbor.  I think Angie and Dave (we knew Dave before Angie did and have always called him Soup...I don't know why, but it's how I was introduced to him) and his boys have been going to church with them before all this.
> 
> Angie has finally got to hold Danica and it seems she is progressing as normally as any other preemie let alone the fact that she is a "micro" preemie.  They are able to take her off of her ventilator for short periods of time.  She has had brain ultrasounds and so far everything looks normal.
> Thank you all for remembering her in your prayers.
> 
> And *YES*, Steph, you can help with the sewing.  Her shower is in the beginning of Sept. I think. I will get back with you w/ the dates.  I got some really cute pink fabric w/ skulls...you know it's so hard to find a "cute" punk rock fabric!!!  That I am going to make one set out of.  I bought 4 yds(cause I had a 40% off coupon) I think I'll make something w/ it for Lily too.  But I would love for you to be able to help. I think Angie would really appreciate that it came from someone from the King's church. I can come down there to pick the stuff up and we can have lunch



That sounds like a great plan!

I don't actually go to church there anymore, but I haven't taken myself off the prayer chain yet. I have a hard time letting go.



twob4him said:


> I bet Megan would love it! I have found lessons to be a good solution for Sarah. Her instructor lets them groom and prepare the horses and let them out after. She also teaches them basic around the barn stuff. They even can go on trail rides! She is very good with them and safe too. I love it!
> 
> I could...whats a mouse cozy????



1) Yes, that sounds great. When I took lessons I had to groom too. I also was involved in Pony Club which I guess is kind of like 4H.

2) I don't know, I just made it up! I was imaging something like a tea cozy to keep your mouse warm. 



98happy said:


>



Wow, that JoJo one is a masterpiece! I love how the scalloped edges came out, just like a tent! The pink and black and zebra is too sweet. I don't think the peasant top looks like pjs, but maybe I am biased because I have made a lot of them! I would make capris in the fabric you used for the sleeves. Very cute!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Those are cute. When you come back can you post the link to the tutorial? Those look so comfy. I just realized that Megan is only wearing one shoe.



I know, she is a goof. Jacob was giving her a hard time because she was trying to put the shorts on with her shoes on so she took one off.

Here is the tutorial: http://www.rookiemoms.com/make-some-easy-kids-pants/

I used the shorts pattern from the twirl skort, but you could use the one from CarlaC's easy fit pants or any shorts pattern. 



CampbellScot said:


> CUTE!!! I love the one shoe off, one shoe on look!!!
> 
> I had a visual of your husband reaching for a tee and finding a shorts shape cut out of them...VERY Enchanted-esque!!



She would not put her shoe back on: it was very endearing!  

I took one from the back of closet that I have not seen him wear in years so I hope I am safe. Plus since he only wears three colors, there were plenty of shirts that were identical. He'll probably ask me about it now!  



LisaZoe said:


> Those are cute! Someone on this thread shared a great site for tees - jiffyshirts.com. I ordered a few to see how they are and they shipped FAST. I  had them 2 days after placing the order!!! The jersey isn't as soft as Old Navy or some other tees I've used but the price can't be beat, shipping is reasonable and they ship so fast. I had an Old Navy order placed a couple days before the jiffyshirt order and it took almost 2 weeks to arrive.



Thanks! I'll check them out.


----------



## LisaZoe

OK, I got Aurora done and tried to rephotograph Jasmine and Jojo. I'm still not thrilled with them - I think my camera is just giving up. I've had it 4 years so it's probably time for a new one.


----------



## twob4him

Tinka_Belle said:


> twob4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> YCMT has a cute beret pattern that is really easy to make and it looked really cute on Jenna and she was 6 at the time. So I'm sure that it will look cute on a 4 year old, especially your 4 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!  Yes, I just bought it a couple of hours ago!!! You know what they say about great minds.....
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> ATTENTION FEBRUARY DISMEETERS
> 
> Have we figured out what day we are going to meet?  I think some people are going home just as I get there, so I'm not sure if I'll even be around for the meet, but 180 day ADR mark just hit and at this point I can only book CRT and Chef Mickeys because of the ADR systme change  Anyhow, CRT is looking like I can only do it on the 8th as far as my family's plans go, but I don't want to book it if this is our meet day.  I doubt I'd be able to move it around later.  Maybe it's already booked.  Maybe it's a moot point.   I am a person who likes to HAVE PLANS, and I rarely change them.  I don't mean detailed plans, but I do like to have my ADR's and parks down asap.  Speak up people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was hoping we could meet Sat or Sun (early). I am up for anything really. Now that I am 99% sure I am going!
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Stephres;26936690]The only problem is my husband is too small! I need a bigger husband so I can make pants too, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, that sounds great. When I took lessons I had to groom too. I also was involved in Pony Club which I guess is kind of like 4H.
> 
> 2) I don't know, I just made it up! I was imaging something like a tea cozy to keep your mouse warm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My older sister was in Pony Club in Maryland when we lived there. She loved it!
> So funny  about the mouse cozy.
Click to expand...


----------



## twob4him

98happy said:


> Man I miss so much on here. It takes me so long to get things completed because I am so indesicive. (Pardon my spelling I know that wasn't right) And then I miss out on so many pages here. Well I was trying to create the Insa skirt without the pattern and it came out okay. It doesn't look like it lays like it is supposed to but close enough for me. So I wanted to share some of the things that I have made for our trip at the beg. of Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to figure out what to do with the pants to go with the princess top.


Absolutely adorable...I love  the applique and fabrics for the Jo Jo. I love the Minnie Mouse one too! Can I case someday?????
And now onto your absolutely adorable DD! Seriously love the hair and cute smile!   



LisaZoe said:


> OK, I got Aurora done and tried to rephotograph Jasmine and Jojo. I'm still not thrilled with them - I think my camera is just giving up. I've had it 4 years so it's probably time for a new one.


Lisa, how did you just "whip" that up in one day??   It would take me forever to pick out the material. Cut the pattern for the applique. Cut the applique fabric. Attach and stitch the applique and then sew up the rest of the outfit..... You are so amazing!!!!!!


----------



## karebear1

jham said:


> ATTENTION FEBRUARY DISMEETERS
> 
> Have we figured out what day we are going to meet?  I think some people are going home just as I get there, so I'm not sure if I'll even be around for the meet, but 180 day ADR mark just hit and at this point I can only book CRT and Chef Mickeys because of the ADR systme change  Anyhow, CRT is looking like I can only do it on the 8th as far as my family's plans go, but I don't want to book it if this is our meet day.  I doubt I'd be able to move it around later.  Maybe it's already booked.  Maybe it's a moot point.   I am a person who likes to HAVE PLANS, and I rarely change them.  I don't mean detailed plans, but I do like to have my ADR's and parks down asap.  Speak up people!



When I put everyone's dates up it looks like meeting on the 8th would probably be the best bet. We could actually do 2 meets one earlier n the week and the 2nd one later?  I'm looking to get at least 20 people to one of them- then we could really set up something fun, but it might be impossible to do considering everyone's dates.


What ADR change are you talking about??

Here's what I have so far-

Heather- Feb 3-10
Jham Feb 7-14
2B4Him- Feb 5-8
Sohappy Feb 5-9
Stephres- Whenever!
Dinsey4me Feb. 10-17
Tinkerbell??
PrincessKayla- Whenever!
Karebear Feb. 8-11


----------



## kjbrown

LisaZoe said:


> OK, I got Aurora done and tried to rephotograph Jasmine and Jojo. I'm still not thrilled with them - I think my camera is just giving up. I've had it 4 years so it's probably time for a new one.



WOWIE ZOWIE (or Zoe!) as usual, this is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kjbrown

Anyone seen Curious George fabric anywhere?  I found some on   but most of it is pretty expensive.  Just wondering if it's expensive because it isn't in any stores.  I could swear I saw some at Joann's.


----------



## TSNCS

Kris,

How do  you vote?  I went and watched your video, but I can't figure out how to submit a vote.

Love the outfits, it is motivating me to get my sewing machine out.  I need some new fabric, though.

I made my ressies for my Thanksgiving trip. I am so excited.  I don't know if I am going to make that many new customs, since I just went in April.

I probably will make an outfit for MVMCP, though.


----------



## jham

twob4him said:


> Tinka_Belle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!  Yes, I just bought it a couple of hours ago!!! You know what they say about great minds.....
> 
> 
> I was hoping we could meet Sat or Sun (early). I am up for anything really. Now that I am 99% sure I am going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> My older sister was in Pony Club in Maryland when we lived there. She loved it!
> So funny  about the mouse cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karebear1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I put everyone's dates up it looks like meeting on the 8th would probably be the best bet. We could actually do 2 meets one earlier n the week and the 2nd one later?  I'm looking to get at least 20 people to one of them- then we could really set up something fun, but it might be impossible to do considering everyone's dates.
> 
> 
> What ADR change are you talking about??
> 
> Here's what I have so far-
> 
> Heather- Feb 3-10
> Jham Feb 7-14
> 2B4Him- Feb 5-8
> Sohappy Feb 5-9
> Stephres- Whenever!
> Dinsey4me Feb. 10-17
> Tinkerbell??
> PrincessKayla- Whenever!
> Karebear Feb. 8-11
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We fly in on Saturday and won't get in until laterish assuming our flight is not delayed so Sunday would be better for us.  As far as a group of 20, the Jhammies=6 so that's a good start
> 
> Here's the quote from the DIS on the ADR system  I think trying to get my ADRs will be a nightmare.  As soon as they start taking them for after Jan 25, 899 kajillion people will be trying to call in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DINING RESERVATION SYSTEM IN THE WORKS
> 
> Disney will begin implementing a new reservation system that combines dining, recreation and tour bookings.
> 
> The conversion will start on July 21, 2008 and is expected to be functioning on October 24. While this is taking place, the latest dining reservation date which can be booked in advance is January 25, 2009. Once the new system is operating, it will revert to the 180 day Advance Dining Reservation window.
> 
> The exceptions to the shortened ADR booking window are Cinderella's Royal Table, Chef Mickey's and Victoria & Albert's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## t-beri

Tonight is the night!!! I am going to do Isabelle's Friends around the world applique.  I really hope that it goes well.  I am currently worrying about the mickey ears on the little head.  I don't want it to look like there is a muffin on her head   I also don't know whether or not to use black thread to outline the face. It seems like it would look more like the authentic drawing that way, but black on peach would REALLY show up my mistakes, so I am still debating  Hope you all have  a great weekend I will be a slave to my house this weekend I am WAY behind.

NOW, where is that applique tutorial???
...t.


----------



## Stephres

karebear1 said:


> When I put everyone's dates up it looks like meeting on the 8th would probably be the best bet. We could actually do 2 meets one earlier n the week and the 2nd one later?  I'm looking to get at least 20 people to one of them- then we could really set up something fun, but it might be impossible to do considering everyone's dates.
> 
> 
> What ADR change are you talking about??
> 
> Here's what I have so far-
> 
> Heather- Feb 3-10
> Jham Feb 7-14
> 2B4Him- Feb 5-8
> Sohappy Feb 5-9
> Stephres- Whenever!
> Dinsey4me Feb. 10-17
> Tinkerbell??
> PrincessKayla- Whenever!
> Karebear Feb. 8-11



I believe DH got me in at Wilderness Lodge for Saturday the 7th and Sunday the 8th. I am hoping to have me and the two kids. We'll drive back Monday. Thanks!



LisaZoe said:


>



Gorgeous! I'm so jealous of your appliquing abilities. I can pretty much sew anything I want to for Megan but I will never be able to replicate your applique skills.



t-beri said:


> Tonight is the night!!! I am going to do Isabelle's Friends around the world applique.  I really hope that it goes well.  I am currently worrying about the mickey ears on the little head.  I don't want it to look like there is a muffin on her head   I also don't know whether or not to use black thread to outline the face. It seems like it would look more like the authentic drawing that way, but black on peach would REALLY show up my mistakes, so I am still debating  Hope you all have  a great weekend I will be a slave to my house this weekend I am WAY behind.
> 
> NOW, where is that applique tutorial???
> ...t.



When I made mine Tom asked me why the little kid had a muffin on its head!  He's mean though, so don't listen to him.

Hey, I've heard there is a really helpful appliqué tutorial somewhere around here...


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> AAAAHHHHH!!! :
> 
> For those of you who were anxiously awaiting he Harry Potter: The Half Blood Prince release this Nov. and haven't heard, Warner Bros. has pushed the release date back to JULY 17 2009
> There was an opening for a summer release and due to HP's successful summer release last year they decided to take advantage of it.
> 
> I am sooooooooo Freakin' mad!  I'm glad I never got that counter to work in my siggy, it jsut jumped from 106 days (or so) to 300-something.  If I had to look at it every time I logged on I'd just be ticked off!!!!
> 
> GRRR...t.


 I guess it is a good thing I didn't tell Nik when it was supposed to come out!  She is on book 5 right now and loves it!  If any of yu wondered what Nik might be like in person she IS herminie!  Or as I call her Hermine Hinnie!  



twob4him said:


> Yes they are buying AKLV, which I agreed with them on their choice. However, the bonus is that Disney will match their points for a year...so our trip in Feb will be "free"  Well, then there's the AP with dining and airfare to buy.... I will tell them Welcome Home from you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We got that too so Our trip in Nov is on the matching developer points.  Then we get to use our real points next November!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98happy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I miss so much on here. It takes me so long to get things completed because I am so indesicive. (Pardon my spelling I know that wasn't right) And then I miss out on so many pages here. Well I was trying to create the Insa skirt without the pattern and it came out okay. It doesn't look like it lays like it is supposed to but close enough for me. So I wanted to share some of the things that I have made for our trip at the beg. of Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to figure out what to do with the pants to go with the princess top.
> 
> 
> 
> Really cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Steph-Thanks for posting the link. I think that I will have to give it a try. Jenna wears shorts under her dresses when she goes to school and I just realized that she has grown out of hers from last year.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Just a drive by because we are on our way out to a playdate but I wanted to share something.
> 
> I have the worst time finding shorts and pants for Megan. She is tall and leggy and I have a hard time finding slim sizes for her. She also prefers elastic waist to zippers and buttons, like any little kid.
> 
> So I found a tutorial on craftster about making shorts from a t-shirt and I tried with one of DH's (don't tell him). He wears only blue, black and tan so I didn't have a lot to choose from. I love how it came out and will have to check target or walmart for cheap t-shirts.
> 
> I used a henley style so it is thicker than the average t-shirt. My favorite part is you line up the pattern with the bottom so no hemming!
> 
> The only problem is my husband is too small! I need a bigger husband so I can make pants too, lol. I would also like to add patch pockets or something, but I am not Linnette so that is very hard for me. The best thing is they took 20 minutes from start to finish!


Cute idea!   I have the same issue with Nik and pants.  The best place besides home made pants would be Old Navy slim.  They fit Nik well.  Actually the best place is Justice Just for girls.  Nikki's FAVORITE store.  Problem is it is very$$$  So she only gets one or 2 outfits from there a season and thankfully mema likes there stuff so she gets them for her !  LOL  The store runs small anyway then if you get the slim they are perfect!  You can get good deals though.  They are owned by the same people who own Limited Too.



LisaZoe said:


> OK, I got Aurora done and tried to rephotograph Jasmine and Jojo. I'm still not thrilled with them - I think my camera is just giving up. I've had it 4 years so it's probably time for a new one.


The applique is stunning!

 Hey I used that fabric before!  It is so cute it is actually sparkly!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mrsmiller said:


> how about this costume: back is shirred and front has the sweetheart style
> pattern (I am making this big for my neighbor she is a size 12/14 but you adjust to your size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut on fold of fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front(cut 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back (cut 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sew strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sew front and back together do the same for the lining
> you should have 2 pieces that look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pin strap to the front piece of the outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with right sides together sew the top of outfit  making sure that you clip the center part of the heart shape front piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turn inside out and iron ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this part make sense
> open the outfit, you  should have one big piece with the triangle shape hems in each side , align your seams and sew (serge) from one corner of the outfit to the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turn your outfit in(inside of the outfit should look the same as outside with no visible seams)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> press seams again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even the hem out and serge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> press again
> 
> shirr the back of the outfit (I did 20 rows)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the outfit completed with back shirred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a yard of leather looking vinyl that I cut in 4 inches strips and made the fringes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because the vinyl is kind of heavy I added elastic to the top (back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because of the shirr in the back the outfit stays in place and fits really nice in the front , I will put it on tomorrow and take pictures
> 
> hope this helps , I am working on the other costume tutorial I will have it in the morning
> 
> Linnette



Linnette,

Ru ok?  How did the appointments go?  Do you need anything?  I would like to send you a little care package, please email with your addy.

Now that I see your dress I have to make it with the shirred back and sweetheart front.  That is the look I was going for.  I am at work but have the weekend to try laying cutting out something that will fit me better than what I have.  I still have 2 sheets left to keep trying.  I measure but keep getting more fabric across my bust and than what I need.  The center of the heart needs to be close together.  I can't explain but will try to get some pictures in the morning.  

Your dress looks so perfect!  I also saw you did some applique work for boys and it was so cute.  I have a 5 yr. old who is so thin that making shorts for him is easier than buying.  However I have never appliqued and will have to try....after Disney.

I am so happy you are back and I pray you are ok.  April


----------



## DisneyMama629

rie'smom said:


> Which video is yours? I accidentally closed the link and now when I press the link, a different video comes up.



My video is robnkris05.  The video is us as Epcot's Family of the Day.  It's just my DH and I.



TSNCS said:


> Kris,
> 
> How do  you vote?  I went and watched your video, but I can't figure out how to submit a vote.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You just put a thumbs up!
> 
> Thanks again for voting!  Disboutiquers rock!


----------



## SallyfromDE

robnkris said:


> My video is robnkris05.  The video is us as Epcot's Family of the Day.  It's just my DH and I.
> 
> 
> 
> TSNCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kris,
> 
> How do  you vote?  I went and watched your video, but I can't figure out how to submit a vote.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You just put a thumbs up!
> 
> Thanks again for voting!  Disboutiquers rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find your video, but it says it can't be found. Do you have a direct link?
Click to expand...


----------



## charlinn

98happy said:


> Man I miss so much on here. It takes me so long to get things completed because I am so indesicive. (Pardon my spelling I know that wasn't right) And then I miss out on so many pages here. Well I was trying to create the Insa skirt without the pattern and it came out okay. It doesn't look like it lays like it is supposed to but close enough for me. So I wanted to share some of the things that I have made for our trip at the beg. of Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to figure out what to do with the pants to go with the princess top.


OMG...These outfits are absolutely adorable!!!!  Did you make the bow and the necklace on the Zebra/Mickey one?  Darling!!  My daughter loves the Joe Joe's Circus one!!  Now guess what I have to do   I wish I could aplique.  I just need to give it a shot, I guess!!  What talent you have!!  And a darling daughter!


----------



## luxy

It has been forever since I posted on here. Wow there's a lot of posts!  

Here's one of my latest creations. This is definitely my most favorite time of year for creating. Love Halloween!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

luxy said:


> It has been forever since I posted on here. Wow there's a lot of posts!
> 
> Here's one of my latest creations. This is definitely my most favorite time of year for creating. Love Halloween!



WHERE did you get the Jack fabric?!?!  I love Nightmare Before Christmas!!!


----------



## luxy

Its fabric that I've had forever. I WISH there was a way to get more!! I love it so much.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

karebear1 said:


> When I put everyone's dates up it looks like meeting on the 8th would probably be the best bet. We could actually do 2 meets one earlier n the week and the 2nd one later?  I'm looking to get at least 20 people to one of them- then we could really set up something fun, but it might be impossible to do considering everyone's dates.
> 
> 
> What ADR change are you talking about??
> 
> Here's what I have so far-
> 
> Heather- Feb 3-10
> Jham Feb 7-14
> 2B4Him- Feb 5-8
> Sohappy Feb 5-9
> Stephres- Whenever!
> Dinsey4me Feb. 10-17
> Tinkerbell??
> PrincessKayla- Whenever!
> Karebear Feb. 8-11



Obviously, the 8th won't work for me,  but if you do another one later, I'm there!


----------



## rie'smom

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> WHERE did you get the Jack fabric?!?!  I love Nightmare Before Christmas!!!



I found this link to Nightmare fabric:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Jack-Skellingto...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Scroll down this page and there are sheet sets. Many of us have used sheets for fabric:
http://shop.ebay.com/items/?_nkw=nightmare+before+christmas+sheets&_fromfsb=0&_trksid=m270.l1313


----------



## mytwotinks

luxy said:


> It has been forever since I posted on here. Wow there's a lot of posts!
> 
> Here's one of my latest creations. This is definitely my most favorite time of year for creating. Love Halloween!



I was just thinking of you the other day!  I finally made Drew an outfit with the pink and lime green skull material that you liked so much!!!!!  She wore it to school yesterday so it's dirty, but as soon as it's clean I need to post a pic.

I love your newest creation!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

rie'smom said:


> I found this link to Nightmare fabric:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Jack-Skellingto...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




Thank you!  Pricey but soooo cute!!!


----------



## twob4him

I copied a cute tank top/swing dress from Walmart for DD10.  I finally got to use the Alexander Henry fabric I got on sale!


----------



## sheridee32

t-beri said:


> Tonight is the night!!! I am going to do Isabelle's Friends around the world applique.  I really hope that it goes well.  I am currently worrying about the mickey ears on the little head.  I don't want it to look like there is a muffin on her head   I also don't know whether or not to use black thread to outline the face. It seems like it would look more like the authentic drawing that way, but black on peach would REALLY show up my mistakes, so I am still debating  Hope you all have  a great weekend I will be a slave to my house this weekend I am WAY behind.
> 
> NOW, where is that applique tutorial???
> ...t.



I want to see this when you get thru I am trying to figure something out for an outfit for dgd for epcot, I have just about figured out an outfit for each of our character meals


----------



## Tinka_Belle

luxy said:


> It has been forever since I posted on here. Wow there's a lot of posts!
> 
> Here's one of my latest creations. This is definitely my most favorite time of year for creating. Love Halloween!


That is so cute. I want some of that Jack fabric so bad, but it is just too pricey. I love halloween too. I have already made two outfits for Jenna.



twob4him said:


> I copied a cute tank top/swing dress from Walmart for DD10.  I finally got to use the Alexander Henry fabric I got on sale!


That is so cute. I love that fabric.


----------



## CampbellScot

twob4him said:


> I copied a cute tank top/swing dress from Walmart for DD10.  I finally got to use the Alexander Henry fabric I got on sale!



I absolutely ADORE these little swing dresses! You did a FABULOUS job! love the fabric!!! So completely adorable!!! Your DD is too cute!!


----------



## ncmomof2

I decided to do a non-disney outfit today since I have not sewn in over a week.  I don't want to get out of the habit!!






I think that I am going to try a cinderella applique.  I am going to look for fabric this weekend.  I thought I was finished sewing for our trip but I had to change our Crystal Palace ADR because MK is closing early on Oct 4th.  So now we are going to 1900 Park Fare.  Has anyone been?  Thus the need for a new princess outfit for the trip!


----------



## peytonsmomie

Wow ladies. I have spent hours the past few days reading this thread. You all are beyond amazing and inspiring! 

I have never sewn before, and didn't even own needle and thread for minor fixes. But your customs are so incredible I wanted to try, in a small way, to CASE something from here. A few days ago there was an adorable white shirt with black buttons making Mickey's head. 

I got a black tshirt for my dd8 and some lime green buttons (she loves green), thread, and some needles. Many thumb-pricks later, and some frustrated grumbling, and leftover glue tackiness I have a shirt made. It's my first ever sewing project! I never even got to take home ec in high school. I'm so excited I immediately put my dd in the shirt and snapped a picture so I could come and introduce myself, in awe, to all of you!


----------



## rie'smom

Great job! The Mickey is adorable and so is your daughter!!!


----------



## revrob

peytonsmomie said:


> Wow ladies. I have spent hours the past few days reading this thread. You all are beyond amazing and inspiring!
> 
> I have never sewn before, and didn't even own needle and thread for minor fixes. But your customs are so incredible I wanted to try, in a small way, to CASE something from here. A few days ago there was an adorable white shirt with black buttons making Mickey's head.
> 
> I got a black tshirt for my dd8 and some lime green buttons (she loves green), thread, and some needles. Many thumb-pricks later, and some frustrated grumbling, and leftover glue tackiness I have a shirt made. It's my first ever sewing project! I never even got to take home ec in high school. I'm so excited I immediately put my dd in the shirt and snapped a picture so I could come and introduce myself, in awe, to all of you!



It looks GREAT!  You're a natural!  I love the lime green - it really pops on the black.


----------



## peytonsmomie

Thanks! Now I just need to buy a sewing machine and take some lessons. Of course, I got to finish my last year of school first, and that 80 page paper due in 9 days that I've only written 4 pages of....


----------



## TSNCS

ncmomof2 said:


>



I love this!  Where did you get this fabric?  I love love love it!!


----------



## mrsmiller

ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to do a non-disney outfit today since I have not sewn in over a week.  I don't want to get out of the habit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Love it!!!



luxy said:


> It has been forever since I posted on here. Wow there's a lot of posts!
> 
> Here's one of my latest creations. This is definitely my most favorite time of year for creating. Love Halloween!


love this halloween outfit!!!



twob4him said:


> I copied a cute tank top/swing dress from Walmart for DD10.  I finally got to use the Alexander Henry fabric I got on sale!


love this fabric and what a beautiful daughter you have!!!!




98happy said:


> Man I miss so much on here. It takes me so long to get things completed because I am so indesicive. (Pardon my spelling I know that wasn't right) And then I miss out on so many pages here. Well I was trying to create the Insa skirt without the pattern and it came out okay. It doesn't look like it lays like it is supposed to but close enough for me. So I wanted to share some of the things that I have made for our trip at the beg. of Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to figure out what to do with the pants to go with the princess top.



Wow!!! I specially love the first one!!!! Love the applique's 



Stephres said:


> Just a drive by because we are on our way out to a playdate but I wanted to share something.
> 
> I have the worst time finding shorts and pants for Megan. She is tall and leggy and I have a hard time finding slim sizes for her. She also prefers elastic waist to zippers and buttons, like any little kid.
> 
> So I found a tutorial on craftster about making shorts from a t-shirt and I tried with one of DH's (don't tell him). He wears only blue, black and tan so I didn't have a lot to choose from. I love how it came out and will have to check target or walmart for cheap t-shirts.
> 
> I used a henley style so it is thicker than the average t-shirt. My favorite part is you line up the pattern with the bottom so no hemming!
> 
> The only problem is my husband is too small! I need a bigger husband so I can make pants too, lol. I would also like to add patch pockets or something, but I am not Linnette so that is very hard for me. The best thing is they took 20 minutes from start to finish!



my husband forbade me from taking anymore of his tshirts  for my sewing projects , but now you got me thinking that he got too many of them and might not notice  two or three missing ones

BTW pockets are really easy to do ,  you'll be surprise!!!


MInnievanmom 
you are too sweet!!! I know you will do a great job with your costume, I do not know if this would help but to do the front sweetheart shape I
measure around bust area  -34inches - so the front piece is 17 plus 2 extra inches for seam allowence- so all together the front piece is 19"









fold pattern in half and cut the shape 















at the waist I cut the pattern to give the shape














hope this help, I will pm in the morning!!

Linnette



Linnette


----------



## mrsmiller

LisaZoe said:


> OK, I got Aurora done and tried to rephotograph Jasmine and Jojo. I'm still not thrilled with them - I think my camera is just giving up. I've had it 4 years so it's probably time for a new one.



Lisa all I can say is       

Did you lean by yourself to do appliques? I really do not think I have the talent or patience to do this. Your work is truly a masterpiece!!!!

Linnette


----------



## ncmomof2

TSNCS said:


> I love this!  Where did you get this fabric?  I love love love it!!



The fabric is from Hobby Lobby.  They do a great job of grouping fabric sets together.  No thought!  That is what I like.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to do a non-disney outfit today since I have not sewn in over a week.  I don't want to get out of the habit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I am going to try a cinderella applique.  I am going to look for fabric this weekend.  I thought I was finished sewing for our trip but I had to change our Crystal Palace ADR because MK is closing early on Oct 4th.  So now we are going to 1900 Park Fare.  Has anyone been?  Thus the need for a new princess outfit for the trip!


That is so cute. I agree with a PP I love this fabric combination.



peytonsmomie said:


> Wow ladies. I have spent hours the past few days reading this thread. You all are beyond amazing and inspiring!
> 
> I have never sewn before, and didn't even own needle and thread for minor fixes. But your customs are so incredible I wanted to try, in a small way, to CASE something from here. A few days ago there was an adorable white shirt with black buttons making Mickey's head.
> 
> I got a black tshirt for my dd8 and some lime green buttons (she loves green), thread, and some needles. Many thumb-pricks later, and some frustrated grumbling, and leftover glue tackiness I have a shirt made. It's my first ever sewing project! I never even got to take home ec in high school. I'm so excited I immediately put my dd in the shirt and snapped a picture so I could come and introduce myself, in awe, to all of you!


That shirt is too cute. I too love  lime green.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

ncmomof2 said:


> The fabric is from Hobby Lobby.  They do a great job of grouping fabric sets together.  No thought!  That is what I like.


I was planning on going there tomorrow for some ribbon. I think that I will look for that fabric.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Grrr I had a GREAT multiquote going and IE ate it when I went to feed the baby!  I knew there was a reason I use Firefox instead most of the time!!!

OK on the room Ty for all the compliments. It really means a lot coming from you ladies. I would love to do stripes or dots on the other 2 walls or even a bold color but I am afraid of getting a baby who is withdrawing and having no "calm" area of the room to put that child in. We have decided to just finish out the words, hopefully tomorrow. Then hanging some art (I am waiting till everything else is up and done to buy) and shelves. DH and I are fighting about where to put shelves and the executive decision to make part of our living room a toy area lol.  I know it is going to end up in there because we only take littles but he is holding on to having older kids and not using his noggin for something other than a hat rack.  

BTW I will not be going to anyones house to paint dots lol.  Well I take that back if you thrown in a Disney trip I might be persuaded lol. My house currently looks like a tornado swept through it because I have hyperfocused on Dots for the past week.  Hopefully by the end of next week I will have a finished product picture.  I think I will probably just sit back and look at it forever lol.

Lisa BEAUTIFUL! As always you never cease to amaze me.

Love the buzz hat too cute!

And I lost your name but oh that little red head girl is just soooo sweet! She really takes away from the clothes because she would be just to stinking cute in whatever you put her in. The clothes are precious too but I think you could put that child in a potato sack and she would still be adorable. 

Twob4him I LOVE that fabric! Your DD is so cute too. She looks so much like my DD's best friend since 5th grade. Makes me smile everytime I see her pictures.  They could be sisters.


----------



## DesigningMouse

WOW!!!  Y'all have done some really cute things since the last time I was over here.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok - first question - I have a Singer pretty basic machine model 2662 - i lent it out to my SIL and it came back without the bobbin cover plate. I have tried the website and Joann's  and searched the web but have been unable to find a replacement. does anyone know where I can get one? I have been using clear tape to cover the bobbin (i have two pieces stuck together over the opening so there is no sticky side over the thread) it i the only way I can sew right now.

second question - Singer's website has a ruffler foot - is it worth the price of $50 +s/h? I bought material to try making pettiskirts for my girls and I will be making ruffles for the first time over the next 2 weeks - practice material first then for the petti's but saw this and didn't know if it would be worth it.

third question - I have been trying to go through the pages here because I saw it once and loved the idea but haven't been able to find it again - someoen had a website link to a girls out fit 18m-3t with the little mermaid on it that was a shirt and skirt with a purple tulle petti under the skirt, the shirt was a halter type shirt. Anyone know what page it was or around what page?

Thanks for you help - I finished today making little covers for the straps on my DD#3's carseat that have extra fluff to tem so when she falls asleep hopefully her head won't fall so far forward. I am still working on covers for DD#2's carseat and one fro DD#1 who is in a booster - I want to make a cover for the strap that you can attach a pillow to for our car trip. I will post pics when I am done.
TIA
Carol


----------



## minnie2

luxy said:


> It has been forever since I posted on here. Wow there's a lot of posts!
> 
> Here's one of my latest creations. This is definitely my most favorite time of year for creating. Love Halloween!


Cute!  Would you believe I have never seen that movie!  I think I need to go watch it!



twob4him said:


> I copied a cute tank top/swing dress from Walmart for DD10.  I finally got to use the Alexander Henry fabric I got on sale!


IT is so great!  Ok I found the fabric I want to make a purse for me out of!  

I thought I saw it at Joann's?



ms_mckenna said:


> And I lost your name but oh that little red head girl is just soooo sweet!


Am i the only one who instantly thought of Charlie brown and 'That little red headed girl' from the Peanuts shows!!!!     I adore the Peanuts!  


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - first question - I have a Singer pretty basic machine model 2662 - i lent it out to my SIL and it came back without the bobbin cover plate. I have tried the website and Joann's  and searched the web but have been unable to find a replacement. does anyone know where I can get one? I have been using clear tape to cover the bobbin (i have two pieces stuck together over the opening so there is no sticky side over the thread) it i the only way I can sew right now.
> 
> second question - Singer's website has a ruffler foot - is it worth the price of $50 +s/h? I bought material to try making pettiskirts for my girls and I will be making ruffles for the first time over the next 2 weeks - practice material first then for the petti's but saw this and didn't know if it would be worth it.
> 
> third question - I have been trying to go through the pages here because I saw it once and loved the idea but haven't been able to find it again - someoen had a website link to a girls out fit 18m-3t with the little mermaid on it that was a shirt and skirt with a purple tulle petti under the skirt, the shirt was a halter type shirt. Anyone know what page it was or around what page?
> 
> Thanks for you help - I finished today making little covers for the straps on my DD#3's carseat that have extra fluff to tem so when she falls asleep hopefully her head won't fall so far forward. I am still working on covers for DD#2's carseat and one fro DD#1 who is in a booster - I want to make a cover for the strap that you can attach a pillow to for our car trip. I will post pics when I am done.
> TIA
> Carol


Did you actually call Singer they might be able to get you one but they might not be available online.


----------



## kimmylaj

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> .
> 
> third question - I have been trying to go through the pages here because I saw it once and loved the idea but haven't been able to find it again - someoen had a website link to a girls out fit 18m-3t with the little mermaid on it that was a shirt and skirt with a purple tulle petti under the skirt, the shirt was a halter type shirt. Anyone know what page it was or around what page?
> 
> Carol


i saw this on another thread and thought it might be the one you are looking for
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=13149010


----------



## kimmylaj

please help me make a decision, we leave for disney in 3 days and we have ressies for 1900 park faire. i dont have a custom for this meal and i am tempted to get some fabric and make one, but my mom bought my daughter some really cute dresses and i think she is hoping i will put her in a little cinderella one she bought her. what should i do?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

kimmylaj said:


> please help me make a decision, we leave for disney in 3 days and we have ressies for 1900 park faire. i dont have a custom for this meal and i am tempted to get some fabric and make one, but my mom bought my daughter some really cute dresses and i think she is hoping i will put her in a little cinderella one she bought her. what should i do?



Is your mom going on the trip?  If so, I would say yes.  BUT if she isn't going to be there....I would do the custom and have her wear Cindy for something else!


----------



## minnie2

kimmylaj said:


> please help me make a decision, we leave for disney in 3 days and we have ressies for 1900 park faire. i dont have a custom for this meal and i am tempted to get some fabric and make one, but my mom bought my daughter some really cute dresses and i think she is hoping i will put her in a little cinderella one she bought her. what should i do?


If your mom is coming put her in the dress she bought her.  If she isn't maybe ask her if she minds if you make her a outfit and where her dress for something else.  


*?????*
I have this cute pirate fabric I bought to make something for Kyle I was thinking about pants. The fabric is blue I have a blue solid I could put with it but part of me is thinking getting some kind of red pirate fabric to go with it or even a skull fabric.    Would that be to pj'ish?

 I was going to use my CarlaC easy fit pants.

 Oh and yesterday I found this cute Tink fabric and this prefect material to go with it for some Carla C pants for Nikki!  I am so excited to try another one of her patterns!!!!!!!!!

  You guys were right I wouldn't regret it!  

Need to make my mom another purse 1st.  Can you say she is addicted to purses!


----------



## Stephres

minnie2 said:


> Cute idea!   I have the same issue with Nik and pants.  The best place besides home made pants would be Old Navy slim.  They fit Nik well.  Actually the best place is Justice Just for girls.  Nikki's FAVORITE store.  Problem is it is very$$$  So she only gets one or 2 outfits from there a season and thankfully mema likes there stuff so she gets them for her !  LOL  The store runs small anyway then if you get the slim they are perfect!  You can get good deals though.  They are owned by the same people who own Limited Too.



Thanks! I don't really have a problem finding jeans for her, even Target has slim sizes but they don't seem to make slim sizes in knit pants, which is what she really likes. I think I can just modify CarlaC's easy fit pattern to be more like yoga pants I can just make my own.

I am not ready for Limited Too and Justice Just! The clothes in there are cute but seem so much older! I know I don't have much time left though.



luxy said:


>



Cute! I bet you are just hoarding that fabric, I would be!



twob4him said:


>



I love the swing top with leggings look! She looks beautiful.



ncmomof2 said:


>



Cuteness! We used to live in Pensacola and we would spend hours in Hobby Lobby (but we were looking at the scrapbooking stuff mostly). I can't imagine how much more I would spend in there now that I am sewing. 



peytonsmomie said:


> I got a black tshirt for my dd8 and some lime green buttons (she loves green), thread, and some needles. Many thumb-pricks later, and some frustrated grumbling, and leftover glue tackiness I have a shirt made. It's my first ever sewing project! I never even got to take home ec in high school. I'm so excited I immediately put my dd in the shirt and snapped a picture so I could come and introduce myself, in awe, to all of you!



That is cute! Really great for your first project, and your daughter is a doll too.



mrsmiller said:


> my husband forbade me from taking anymore of his tshirts  for my sewing projects , but now you got me thinking that he got too many of them and might not notice  two or three missing ones
> 
> BTW pockets are really easy to do ,  you'll be surprise!!!



Well, my husband acted a little upset when I took one of his button down shirts and made a dress out of it, but I had literally never seen him wear it. He is such a pack rat; he has clothes he wore in high school in his closet!

I think I will try the pockets. Megan has some shorts with little half circle pockets that are shirred at the top. I think maybe I could pull that off. You don't want to make a tutorial for me for girl pockets, do you?  



minnie2 said:


> If your mom is coming put her in the dress she bought her.  If she isn't maybe ask her if she minds if you make her a outfit and where her dress for something else.
> 
> I have this cute pirate fabric I bought to make something for Kyle I was thinking about pants. The fabric is blue I have a blue solid I could put with it but part of me is thinking getting some kind of red pirate fabric to go with it or even a skull fabric.    Would that be to pj'ish?



1) I agree, if the mom is there wear what she bought.

2) Pictures please! I am trying to visualize but my brain is fuzzy.


----------



## sheridee32

kjbrown said:


> Anyone seen Curious George fabric anywhere?  I found some on   but most of it is pretty expensive.  Just wondering if it's expensive because it isn't in any stores.  I could swear I saw some at Joann's.



I bought mine at joanns, I also got flannel george


----------



## kimmylaj

thanks girls thats what i figured mom is coming on the trip and the dress is really cute, so i will let my obsessive compulsiveness go and let dd wear a store bought dress when she meets cindy, hey theres always next year.


----------



## Twins+2more

twob4him said:


> I copied a cute tank top/swing dress from Walmart for DD10.  I finally got to use the Alexander Henry fabric I got on sale!



Cathy, this is awsome.  YOu rocked it girl.


----------



## Twins+2more

peytonsmomie said:


> Wow ladies. I have spent hours the past few days reading this thread. You all are beyond amazing and inspiring!
> 
> I have never sewn before, and didn't even own needle and thread for minor fixes. But your customs are so incredible I wanted to try, in a small way, to CASE something from here. A few days ago there was an adorable white shirt with black buttons making Mickey's head.
> 
> I got a black tshirt for my dd8 and some lime green buttons (she loves green), thread, and some needles. Many thumb-pricks later, and some frustrated grumbling, and leftover glue tackiness I have a shirt made. It's my first ever sewing project! I never even got to take home ec in high school. I'm so excited I immediately put my dd in the shirt and snapped a picture so I could come and introduce myself, in awe, to all of you!




Good job on the shirt.  And wlecome to our little addiction...i mean community.  Now go out and get yourself a sewingmachine because your going to learn to sew if it kills all of us.  Honestly, its really addicting here and contagious.  Have a good time, and don't be afraid to post more photos of that pretty lil girl of yours.


----------



## Twins+2more

Okay guys today is my daughter, Chianna's 9th birthaday.  She is with my mom now but when they bring her home is when all the fun starts.  We will have over a couple of friends, swim, eat chocolate cake and ice cream and then go to dinner where she wants to.  Im afraid my time here is going to be limited.  You all do your best not to post that much so that I don't have a lot to catch up on now, ya here.  lOl... anyhow, have a good day.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Thanks! I don't really have a problem finding jeans for her, even Target has slim sizes but they don't seem to make slim sizes in knit pants, which is what she really likes. I think I can just modify CarlaC's easy fit pattern to be more like yoga pants I can just make my own.
> 
> I am not ready for Limited Too and Justice Just! The clothes in there are cute but seem so much older! I know I don't have much time left though.
> 
> 
> 2) Pictures please! I am trying to visualize but my brain is fuzzy.


  They are a bit older but if you weed through they have some really cute stuff.  That is what we do.  I figured as long as she still likes the ruffles and the stuff I make she can have a few big kid stuff she is 8!  LOL  In Fact i made a peasant top to go with her minnie skirt tat I made her and her cousin for chef Mickey's and she said mom the shirt needs a ruffle!  So Her shirt ad her cousins got a ruffle!  So let there be ruffles!   

Let me know how that pattern comes out in knit!  I might have to try that!  I haven't made that one yet but have 2 projects planned!   I think Mcall's (Hillary Duff pattern) has leggings.  I bought it because I can never find leggings that fit Nik except for Justice ones!  

 I will post pics tomorrow or Monday with the fabric.  We are headed to Navy Peir in Chicago for a work function for George.  The air and water show is happening so I really need to go get ready 



Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys today is my daughter, Chianna's 9th birthaday.  She is with my mom now but when they bring her home is when all the fun starts.  We will have over a couple of friends, swim, eat chocolate cake and ice cream and then go to dinner where she wants to.  Im afraid my time here is going to be limited.  You all do your best not to post that much so that I don't have a lot to catch up on now, ya here.  lOl... anyhow, have a good day.


HAPPY BDAY Chianna!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys today is my daughter, Chianna's 9th birthaday.  She is with my mom now but when they bring her home is when all the fun starts.  We will have over a couple of friends, swim, eat chocolate cake and ice cream and then go to dinner where she wants to.  Im afraid my time here is going to be limited.  You all do your best not to post that much so that I don't have a lot to catch up on now, ya here.  lOl... anyhow, have a good day.




Happy Birthday Chianna


----------



## ncmomof2

Stephres said:


> Cuteness! We used to live in Pensacola and we would spend hours in Hobby Lobby (but we were looking at the scrapbooking stuff mostly). I can't imagine how much more I would spend in there now that I am sewing.



We had one recently open about five minutes away.  Since I started sewing a few weeks ago we have gone many time.  My DS says "not Hobby Lobby again for fabric!"  The selection is not huge but they have them grouped which is so nice.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Stephres said:


> Well, my husband acted a little upset when I took one of his button down shirts and made a dress out of it, but I had literally never seen him wear it. He is such a pack rat; he has clothes he wore in high school in his closet!


My DH is the same way. He has clothes from High School too. It must be a guy thing.



Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys today is my daughter, Chianna's 9th birthaday.  She is with my mom now but when they bring her home is when all the fun starts.  We will have over a couple of friends, swim, eat chocolate cake and ice cream and then go to dinner where she wants to.  Im afraid my time here is going to be limited.  You all do your best not to post that much so that I don't have a lot to catch up on now, ya here.  lOl... anyhow, have a good day.


Happy Birthday to Chianna!!!!


----------



## mrsklamc

Stephres- is the eyeore you are looking for plain cotton or seersucker?

CampbellScot- the little girl I sew for has the same problem; she has a pink baby doll who is oh-so-eloquently named "Pink Baby."

Has anyone contacted Mitchell Fabric about whether they will ship to the US? Or Disney Brat, I have a ton of fabric if there is anything you would like to trade for picking up stitch for me?

I don't post much because it always takes me so long to catch up....

My college roomie and I were Elphaba and Galinda one year for Halloween. Her mom appliqued green lame onto turtlenecks that said "Shiz University"- one black and one white.

I am so excited that at least two people on here only wanted to be 'mommies' too! That's all I ever wanted to be---but unfortunately, it's not what I got. I have the degree and am still waiting on the kiddos.


----------



## sahm1000

Stephres said:


> I am not ready for Limited Too and Justice Just! The clothes in there are cute but seem so much older! I know I don't have much time left though.
> .



I am trying to keep my kids out of there too!  It makes me sad to think they are growing up that fast.  I don't want them to look too old!



Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys today is my daughter, Chianna's 9th birthaday.  She is with my mom now but when they bring her home is when all the fun starts.  We will have over a couple of friends, swim, eat chocolate cake and ice cream and then go to dinner where she wants to.  Im afraid my time here is going to be limited.  You all do your best not to post that much so that I don't have a lot to catch up on now, ya here.  lOl... anyhow, have a good day.




 Happy Birthday Chianna!


----------



## MamaOfTwoPrincesses

Hi all- 
I read this thread every day, although I do not sew myself. My mom is making some customs for the girls for our October trip. I was picking up fabric at JoAnn's the other day, and I found these amazing satin appliques of Cinderella and Ariel by a company called Fab-lique. They are quite big, maybe 12 inches or more. They retailed for $7.99.

Mom is making an Ariel twirl dress for my 6 year old, and a pink princess twirl dress for my 3 year old. Although I got the Cinderella, I'd really rather have Sleeping Beauty, since the base of her fabric is pink. I know they make SB, as she is pictured on the back of the card. I did an internet search, but came up with nothing.  

Can anyone help me locate the Sleeping Beauty one? I can trade you for Cindy or send PP funds if that's OK here.    

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

> MInnievanmom
> you are too sweet!!! I know you will do a great job with your costume, I do not know if this would help but to do the front sweetheart shape I
> measure around bust area  -34inches - so the front piece is 17 plus 2 extra inches for seam allowence- so all together the front piece is 19"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fold pattern in half and cut the shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the waist I cut the pattern to give the shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this help, I will pm in the morning!!
> 
> Linnette
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



I have to go to work and help prep in the kitchen, then I have payroll.  But when I get home I am going to have a bit of time to myself.  I plan to do a cut out from the sheet with chalk.  I will do the measurement and see if I get it right this time.

I found a micro fleece in cream I really like and it has a lot of stretch to the side, do you think it would work?

Thanks for the help, I need it.

April


----------



## DisneyMama629

Okay, I'm reposting my trip report from TGM over here!  It's full of video and pictures! I hope I get some readers!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26957560&posted=1#post26957560


----------



## LisaZoe

mrsmiller said:


> Lisa all I can say is
> 
> Did you lean by yourself to do appliques? I really do not think I have the talent or patience to do this. Your work is truly a masterpiece!!!!
> 
> Linnette



Wow, thank you Linnette! I take that as a big compliment after seeing your creations. I am mostly self-taught on sewing and applique. I actually only started doing applique less than 2 years ago so I still feel fairly new to it although I've refined my technique a lot. I don't think it's hard but I think having a lot of experience in various art media has helped with some things like faces.



MamaOfTwoPrincesses said:


> Hi all-
> I read this thread every day, although I do not sew myself. My mom is making some customs for the girls for our October trip. I was picking up fabric at JoAnn's the other day, and I found these amazing satin appliques of Cinderella and Ariel by a company called Fab-lique. They are quite big, maybe 12 inches or more. They retailed for $7.99.
> 
> Mom is making an Ariel twirl dress for my 6 year old, and a pink princess twirl dress for my 3 year old. Although I got the Cinderella, I'd really rather have Sleeping Beauty, since the base of her fabric is pink. I know they make SB, as she is pictured on the back of the card. I did an internet search, but came up with nothing.
> 
> Can anyone help me locate the Sleeping Beauty one? I can trade you for Cindy or send PP funds if that's OK here.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!



I may be going to JAs for thread today so I'll look. I've seen some large appliques there in the past but can't remember seeing Aurora.


----------



## charlinn

Hello All,

I have a Kenmore Sewing Machine 385, it's about 10 years old.  I cannot get the Zig Zag to work at all.  I cannot find the mannual (of course).  I have tried every combination of stitch settings that I can think of.  I do have a few different plates...would the machine recognize if I did not have the correct plate in???  

Any help would be so greatly appreciated.  I would like to try a couple applique's...and I am trying the Petal Skirt (without pattern...of course), and need to zig zag the edges of the petas (quares)...ugh.  

I need a newer machine...but I don't want to spend the money out of our Disneyland fund!!!  LOL!!


----------



## charlinn

This is my draft...of a petal skirt...without the pattern.  I am going to do the top with the polka dot (orange & white)...what do you think of the patterns...I really wanted to make something that she could wear with the orange boots (bought them last year for Halloween and they still fit)  I am thinking of doing 3 ruffles on the back of the top...omg...so many choices  then doing an applique of Mickey's head using the black & white polka dot and the stiped material on the left side of the top???  








Here's my available settings and I do have the zig zag foot on...but still no zig zag!!  

But I am so excited...I was playing around with the stitches...and my machine ruffles...without a special foot!!  Who knew!!  Yay! 

OK...gotta go for now...going to take DD (4) to the State Fair to see The Doodle Bops!!  Yay!


----------



## Stephres

charlinn said:


> This is my draft...of a petal skirt...without the pattern.  I am going to do the top with the polka dot (orange & white)...what do you think of the patterns...I really wanted to make something that she could wear with the orange boots (bought them last year for Halloween and they still fit)  I am thinking of doing 3 ruffles on the back of the top...omg...so many choices  then doing an applique of Mickey's head using the black & white polka dot and the stiped material on the left side of the top???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my available settings and I do have the zig zag foot on...but still no zig zag!!
> 
> But I am so excited...I was playing around with the stitches...and my machine ruffles...without a special foot!!  Who knew!!  Yay!
> 
> OK...gotta go for now...going to take DD (4) to the State Fair to see The Doodle Bops!!  Yay!



I have almost that same machine. I have a Kenmore but a little older. When I do a zig zag for finishing, I set the thread tension at 2, the stitch selector at C and the stitch length at 1. I don't think the plate should matter, but I never change mine. Hope this helps!


----------



## charlinn

Stephres said:


> I have almost that same machine. I have a Kenmore but a little older. When I do a zig zag for finishing, I set the thread tension at 2, the stitch selector at C and the stitch length at 1. I don't think the plate should matter, but I never change mine. Hope this helps!


I tried that setting...and no luck...I think I need to take it in !!  I borrowed a machine that my mom bought at a garage sale...it's about 25 years old but it zig zags...It's just different than mine...so it messes up my momentum...you know...it's so routine...you get into a groove.  I tried using it the other day when I was making the Petti Skirt..and ugh...Oh well...I'll have to use it for the zig zag for now!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Okay, I can't believe what page we are on!  It will be time to start a new thread in no time!  I've been busy working on that pesky twirl skirt.  We aren't getting along.  I have no problem hand gathering, its the sewing the layers together that is giving me fits.  No matter how careful I am, the ends never seem to match.  I've put it aside before it ends up in the trash


----------



## HeatherSue

FEBRUARY DISMEET

Okay, you guys have confirmed that no one reads the thread I started for the dismeet on the other board.   So, I'll post what I had over there on here and combine it with what Karen had.

I changed my dates to show the 3rd- the 9th because I will be leaving early on the 10th and won't be able to meet up that day.  

I agree with Karen that it looks like the 8th would be the day the most of us could make a meet.  But, we could do 2 or 3 meets if others are leaving before or arriving after the 8th.  

Heather (HeatherSue)+3- 2/3-2/9 
Jeanne (jham)+5- 2/7-2/14
Cathy (twob4him)+1- 2/5-2/8
Tom (princessleighsdaddy)+2- ?
Kristine (tnkrbelle565)+?- ?
Tifany (tberi)+3- anytime
Bernadette(lovesdumbo)+1- 1/31-2/7 or 2/1-2/8
Miss Cammie (CampbellScott) +1- ?
Stacy (sohappy)+?- 2/5-2/8
Stephanie (Stephres)+1 or 2- 2/7-2/9
Stacey (Snubie)+?- ?
Karen (KareBear1)+?- 2/8-2/11
Daniela (luvinyou)+?- 2/13-2/22 ?
Chantelle (Disney4me) Feb. 10-17
PrincessKayla- Whenever!


----------



## mrsklamc

Gosh I'm jealous... I wondered, have you guys considered doing a fabric swap while you're there? Everyone bring something from your stash you'd like to trade?

Or is that a horrible idea that might turn violent?


----------



## HeatherSue

disneylovinfamily said:


> i have so missed all of you.  I only just went back a few pages and every thing looks great as usual.  Gorgeous pics of tessa and sawyer!  Really those pics are stunning and I love the goofy ones too.


Thanks about the pictures!

I love her back to school outfit! Very cute!  Where did you find that t-shirt, I love the style!



kjbrown said:


> IA gift for another boy, modeled by my DS.  His first modeling gig!


What a little cutie you have!! Hopefully this will be his first of many modeling gigs!   I love the hat, awesome job!



twob4him said:


> I just loved your tutorial....very clear and helpful! Can we add that to the book marks?





> It is done! I put it under costumes and named it "Pocahontas by mrsmiller".
> 
> 
> 
> 98happy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly don't have to wait until you have something sewed to post on here!  You are welcome to just chat with us!!
> 
> You probably hear this all the time, but your daughter has GORGEOUS hair!  Wow!  I LOOVE your Insa imitation.  I loosely imitated the scallops for a dress for Tessa, too.
> 
> They're all wonderful!  Don't be a stranger.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tessa is LOVING Megan's shirt!  But, I think her shorts look cute, too!  I'll have to check out that tutorial.  Did you get it from the bookmarks, or should I add it?
> 
> 
> 
> luxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> twob4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That turned out really pretty!  Don't you love it when you find a perfect use for some treasured fabric?
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I am going to try a cinderella applique.  I am going to look for fabric this weekend.  I thought I was finished sewing for our trip but I had to change our Crystal Palace ADR because MK is closing early on Oct 4th.  So now we are going to 1900 Park Fare.  Has anyone been?  Thus the need for a new princess outfit for the trip!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We LOVED 1900 park fare.  If you want to read about it, click on the TR link in my siggy.  The 1900 Park Fare chapter is entitled "SAWWWYYEERRRRRR....I'm coming back for you, Sawyer!"
> 
> I love the new non-disney outfit!!!  Your house is gorgeous, too!
> 
> 
> 
> peytonsmomie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ladies. I have spent hours the past few days reading this thread. You all are beyond amazing and inspiring!
> 
> I have never sewn before, and didn't even own needle and thread for minor fixes. But your customs are so incredible I wanted to try, in a small way, to CASE something from here. A few days ago there was an adorable white shirt with black buttons making Mickey's head.
> 
> I got a black tshirt for my dd8 and some lime green buttons (she loves green), thread, and some needles. Many thumb-pricks later, and some frustrated grumbling, and leftover glue tackiness I have a shirt made. It's my first ever sewing project! I never even got to take home ec in high school. I'm so excited I immediately put my dd in the shirt and snapped a picture so I could come and introduce myself, in awe, to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GREAT job!  I love the lime green on the black.  Your little girl is  real cutie!  If you want to post an image directly on to the thread, you just copy and paste the  code.
> 
> [quote="Mommy2JulietJocelyn, post: 26953380"]
> second question - Singer's website has a ruffler foot - is it worth the price of $50 +s/h? I bought material to try making pettiskirts for my girls and I will be making ruffles for the first time over the next 2 weeks - practice material first then for the petti's but saw this and didn't know if it would be worth it.
> Carol[/QUOTE]
> I wouldn't pay that much for a ruffler!  I've gotten them as cheap as $8 at JoAnn.  They generally only have low shank rufflers there, though.  Their regular price is $15 on ruffler feet.  I bought a slant shank ruffler on ebay for $25 in the past.  I should explain that there are 3 different types of shanks- low, slant, and high.  I think a generic ruffler would fit on any machine, as long as you have the right shank.
> 
> [quote="kimmylaj, post: 26954656"]please help me make a decision, we leave for disney in 3 days and we have ressies for 1900 park faire. i dont have a custom for this meal and i am tempted to get some fabric and make one, but my mom bought my daughter some really cute dresses and i think she is hoping i will put her in a little cinderella one she bought her. what should i do?[/QUOTE]
> I was going to go with the concensus and say I'd put the outfit from your mother on her.  Is there anything you can do to fancy it up and make it more custom looking?  Or, would your mom be hurt if you did that?
> 
> [quote="robnkris, post: 26957585"][SIZE="4"][COLOR="Magenta"]Okay, I'm reposting my trip report from TGM over here!  It's full of video and pictures! I hope I get some readers![/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26957560&posted=1#post26957560[/url][/QUOTE]
> Yay!! You have to post a link in your siggy, too!  That's how you rack up the readers!
Click to expand...


----------



## NaeNae

We're going the end of Feb.  Is anyone else going to be there at that time?


----------



## CampbellScot

ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to do a non-disney outfit today since I have not sewn in over a week.  I don't want to get out of the habit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I am going to try a cinderella applique.  I am going to look for fabric this weekend.  I thought I was finished sewing for our trip but I had to change our Crystal Palace ADR because MK is closing early on Oct 4th.  So now we are going to 1900 Park Fare.  Has anyone been?  Thus the need for a new princess outfit for the trip!



ADORABLE!!! What a little dolly!!!



peytonsmomie said:


> Wow ladies. I have spent hours the past few days reading this thread. You all are beyond amazing and inspiring!
> 
> I have never sewn before, and didn't even own needle and thread for minor fixes. But your customs are so incredible I wanted to try, in a small way, to CASE something from here. A few days ago there was an adorable white shirt with black buttons making Mickey's head.
> 
> I got a black tshirt for my dd8 and some lime green buttons (she loves green), thread, and some needles. Many thumb-pricks later, and some frustrated grumbling, and leftover glue tackiness I have a shirt made. It's my first ever sewing project! I never even got to take home ec in high school. I'm so excited I immediately put my dd in the shirt and snapped a picture so I could come and introduce myself, in awe, to all of you!



Awesome shirt!! I love the green with the black!! Your daughter is lovely! 



Stephres said:


> I am not ready for Limited Too and Justice Just! The clothes in there are cute but seem so much older! I know I don't have much time left though.



I with you on that one sister! Limited Too sells one too many "bootie" shorts...as they ADVERTISED them...no no. Maybe when Sally is...like...20. Until then we will stick to The Children's Place (aka Bloomingdales ) and Land's End kids stuff. It's cute,  not too babyish and certainly not selling bootie shorts! 



Stephres said:


> 2) Pictures please! I am trying to visualize but my brain is fuzzy.



 

hmmm...cocktails?  



Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys today is my daughter, Chianna's 9th birthaday.  She is with my mom now but when they bring her home is when all the fun starts.  We will have over a couple of friends, swim, eat chocolate cake and ice cream and then go to dinner where she wants to.  Im afraid my time here is going to be limited.  You all do your best not to post that much so that I don't have a lot to catch up on now, ya here.  lOl... anyhow, have a good day.



       
Happy Birthday Chianna!!!




HeatherSue said:


> FEBRUARY DISMEET
> 
> Okay, you guys have confirmed that no one reads the thread I started for the dismeet on the other board.   So, I'll post what I had over there on here and combine it with what Karen had.
> 
> I changed my dates to show the 3rd- the 9th because I will be leaving early on the 10th and won't be able to meet up that day.
> 
> I agree with Karen that it looks like the 8th would be the day the most of us could make a meet.  But, we could do 2 or 3 meets if others are leaving before or arriving after the 8th.
> 
> Heather (HeatherSue)+3- 2/3-2/9
> Jeanne (jham)+5- 2/7-2/14
> Cathy (twob4him)+1- 2/5-2/8
> Tom (princessleighsdaddy)+2- ?
> Kristine (tnkrbelle565)+?- ?
> Tifany (tberi)+3- anytime
> Bernadette(lovesdumbo)+1- 1/31-2/7 or 2/1-2/8
> Miss Cammie (CampbellScott) +1- ?
> Stacy (sohappy)+?- 2/5-2/8
> Stephanie (Stephres)+1 or 2- 2/7-2/9
> Stacey (Snubie)+?- ?
> Karen (KareBear1)+?- 2/8-2/11
> Daniela (luvinyou)+?- 2/13-2/22 ?
> Chantelle (Disney4me) Feb. 10-17
> PrincessKayla- Whenever!



  Poor HeatherSue! 

I so so so so seriously want to be there. I'll beg, borrow and steal if I have to!!!


----------



## NaeNae

Does anyone know how to make a doo rag?  I want to make one for my baby GS, 3 months old,  to go with his pirate outfit.  It would be great if I could figure out some way to put elastic in the back instead of having to tie it.


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue;26962019We LOVED 1900 park fare.  If you want to read about it said:
			
		

> I checked out your TR.  Thanks for telling me about it.  It looks so fun!  I think my boys will like it as well.  They enjoy watching Cinderella with their sister so they will appreciate all the characters.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.  I am having so much fun sewing!  My DH just laughs when my DD has a new outfit on!


----------



## CampbellScot

Holy Cannoli TROPICAL STORM FAY?! 

 

We leave on Thursday for Disney...set to arrive around 11am.

somebody, ANYBODY in Florida, please use your extensive Hurricane knowledge to tell me that any nasty weather will be GONE by Thursday...

okay...calm my hysteria...

GO!


----------



## peachygreen

If the project path holds true, the storm should have moved out by Thursday.  Of course it is still a few days out, so I don't trust the projected path yet.  Right now the projection is to have the strom over SC by Thursday AM which means it will move out of FL Wed night.


----------



## Stephres

charlinn said:


> I tried that setting...and no luck...I think I need to take it in !!  I borrowed a machine that my mom bought at a garage sale...it's about 25 years old but it zig zags...It's just different than mine...so it messes up my momentum...you know...it's so routine...you get into a groove.  I tried using it the other day when I was making the Petti Skirt..and ugh...Oh well...I'll have to use it for the zig zag for now!!



Oh, I'm sorry. Whenever I can't get something to work right on mine, my mother tells me to take it apart, clean and oil it. So that's the only advice I have. At least you have the back-up.



CampbellScot said:


> I with you on that one sister! Limited Too sells one too many "bootie" shorts...as they ADVERTISED them...no no. Maybe when Sally is...like...20. Until then we will stick to The Children's Place (aka Bloomingdales ) and Land's End kids stuff. It's cute,  not too babyish and certainly not selling bootie shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm...cocktails?



1) Bootie shorts? For real? Um, no.

2) Hey, you are starting to sound like Teresa! No, I just couldn't wrap my brain around what she was describing, thank you.  



NaeNae said:


> Does anyone know how to make a doo rag?  I want to make one for my baby GS, 3 months old,  to go with his pirate outfit.  It would be great if I could figure out some way to put elastic in the back instead of having to tie it.



There is a great little tutorial I use all the time for a headband with elastic in the back, maybe you can modify it: http://www.heatherbaileydesign.com/HoorayforHeadbands.pdf

It even has sizes for baby!



CampbellScot said:


> Holy Cannoli TROPICAL STORM FAY?!
> 
> 
> 
> We leave on Thursday for Disney...set to arrive around 11am.
> 
> somebody, ANYBODY in Florida, please use your extensive Hurricane knowledge to tell me that any nasty weather will be GONE by Thursday...
> 
> okay...calm my hysteria...
> 
> GO!



If a hurricane were to hit Florida you would want to be in the middle of the state, as opposed to the shore. Guess where Disney is?

Hey, if it hits us, can we come stay with you? 



*********************************************************************​


Ok, I have spent all day working on Megan's back to school outfit. And when I mean all day, I started a 9am and just finished a half hour ago. I did take a "break" to get a t-shirt from Target, get needles from JoAnn's and get food from the grocery store. Otherwise I have been gathering and sewing.

Would you like to see a picture of this masterpiece? Sorry, my computer is telling me that it no longer has a card drive.   I'll try again after dinner, which Megan has already announced she will not eat.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ok, home from work, a garage sale, getting kids from Mom and dragging them to the hardware store.  Unfortunately in the midst of trying to fnd fabric everyone in the store knows that my DS didn't get the hotwheel cars and he was crying and putting on the show.

I did however get a microfleece in yellow/cream with a ton of stretch and then a brown fabric with a nap that looks very...I liked it.  It doesn't have any stretch at all.  I could not deciede so I bought both just in case.

They didn't have anything for the fringe at all!  So that is out for now.  I don't know when I will be in the city again.  I can't justify a tank of fuel just to get the right fringe so I may just have to use something else.  Suggestions???

I am exhausted from work, kids, etc but will make both dresses tomorrow morning and post by afternoon.

Thank you Mrs. Miller for the support and great tutorial!


----------



## Stephres

HeatherSue said:


> Tessa is LOVING Megan's shirt!  But, I think her shorts look cute, too!  I'll have to check out that tutorial.  Did you get it from the bookmarks, or should I add it?



For some reason the multi-quote dropped you. 

I will tell Megan that Tessa loves her shirt. I actually ran across it in craftster but it is in Teresa's bookmarks as well.

Hey, my computer is cooperating!











Ok two concerns:

1) The black shirt bugs me but I can't figure out what other color to try. I was thinking cream might be better but they didn't have any at Target. Does it look bad? And I have to buy black shoes now!

2) Do you think her teacher will look down on a homemade back to school outfit? I knew her kindergarten teacher from Jacob and I knew that she sewed and would be cool with it but I am worried that this new first grade teacher might think I am a wacko or something. Has anyone worried about that or am I completely crazy? I am also worried that the girls in first grade might give her a hard time too. Ok, I will go calm down now.


----------



## jessica52877

Has anyone noticed how TALL Megan is now! She used to not be taller then the house!

Adorable outfit. What pattern did you use for the skirt? Or did you just make your own putting cute ideas together? I really like it.

How about blue, I can see blue crayons I think and that is the color I see popping out of it. 

Uh, I surely hope a 1st grade teacher would not look down on a homemade outfit. I think you are worrying too much!

BTW, I think black looks fine.


----------



## Stephres

jessica52877 said:


> Has anyone noticed how TALL Megan is now! She used to not be taller then the house!
> 
> Adorable outfit. What pattern did you use for the skirt? Or did you just make your own putting cute ideas together? I really like it.
> 
> How about blue, I can see blue crayons I think and that is the color I see popping out of it.
> 
> Uh, I surely hope a 1st grade teacher would not look down on a homemade outfit. I think you are worrying too much!
> 
> BTW, I think black looks fine.



1) Jessica!  

2) I used the twirl skort pattern from ycmt. But basically you could do it yourself with CarlaC's easy fit pants. She just did all the math for you (sometimes I need the help!).

3) It is a odd color blue and I was worried about having red, yellow and blue in one outfit. I thought both the blue and green would be just too much and neutral would be better.

4) I know, I know! 

Thanks! I needed that.


----------



## CampbellScot

peachygreen said:


> If the project path holds true, the storm should have moved out by Thursday.  Of course it is still a few days out, so I don't trust the projected path yet.  Right now the projection is to have the strom over SC by Thursday AM which means it will move out of FL Wed night.



THANK YOU!!  Not that I want my Carolina peeps to be dealing with the storm...but y'all know what i mean!



Stephres said:


> 1) Bootie shorts? For real? Um, no.
> 
> 2) Hey, you are starting to sound like Teresa! No, I just couldn't wrap my brain around what she was describing, thank you.



  

I tease because I love...  




Stephres said:


> If a hurricane were to hit Florida you would want to be in the middle of the state, as opposed to the shore. Guess where Disney is?
> 
> Hey, if it hits us, can we come stay with you?



We will pack extra blankies and pillows just for y'all!! I think your hubby and my hubby would get along famously! Sally and Jacob would be best buds and we already know that Megan and Teddy are destined for one another. Add in you and me and our over shares and it would be a family gathering!!! 



Stephres said:


> Would you like to see a picture of this masterpiece? Sorry, my computer is telling me that it no longer has a card drive.   I'll try again after dinner, which Megan has already announced she will not eat.



poor Steph...bad computer and uncooperative child...did you wickedly tell Megan to eat it or be a hungry child...or were you too tired to argue and made a PB&J for her? 

I so would have been wicked. It makes me feel powerful...

*ahem*



Stephres said:


> For some reason the multi-quote dropped you.
> 
> I will tell Megan that Tessa loves her shirt. I actually ran across it in craftster but it is in Teresa's bookmarks as well.
> 
> Hey, my computer is cooperating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok two concerns:
> 
> 1) The black shirt bugs me but I can't figure out what other color to try. I was thinking cream might be better but they didn't have any at Target. Does it look bad? And I have to buy black shoes now!
> 
> 2) Do you think her teacher will look down on a homemade back to school outfit? I knew her kindergarten teacher from Jacob and I knew that she sewed and would be cool with it but I am worried that this new first grade teacher might think I am a wacko or something. Has anyone worried about that or am I completely crazy? I am also worried that the girls in first grade might give her a hard time too. Ok, I will go calm down now.



Okay seriously Steph...yes. You are crazy.

but we still love you.

it's okay to be a little off center.

we don't shun those types here...clearly...people seem to be okay with ME being here...so it's all good.

*ahem*

That outfit is DARLING and a half!!!

If Megan's teacher is ugly to her b/c she is wearing a professional grade custom first day of first grade outfit, then she is a MEAN OLD HAG and should not be teaching young children ANYTHING. It's a subtle enough fabric that it certainly shouldn't invite any teasing from mean little six year olds. "Outfits" with pieces that clearly go together are SO the thing this season. Seriously.

it's true.

it IS.

It's a lovely outfit and it certainly doesn't look "Home sewn"...with wonky seams and threads hanging off all over the place. It's beautiful and adorable and Megan looks incredibly sweet in it. If I were teaching first grade and had Megan in my class I would think that that little girl has a very talented mother who clearly loves her and wants her to be the best dressed little girl in the class. 

it's cute. no stressing...unless it's about my vacation whether we'll encounter turbulence...

*ahem*

wait...was that self absorbed?


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

It's time I introduce myself!  I have been reading (and have read from the beginning of disboutique  ) for awhile.  I've come to the conclusion that  
What a wonderful group of people! I've been greatly impressed with your sewing and crafting abilities, amazed by your generosity through big give and more.  You've inspired me to finally get back to sewing!!  It's good.  Even if sewing projects have been going slow...I do have a black belt in shopping   pics soon...

and on a very exciting note....we have been planning a family vacation for next year and I doubt any of you will guess to where   so I'll tell ya WE, WHO ARE THREE, ARE GOING TO WDW IN FEBRUARY!!!    
DH and I will be celebrating our birthdays AND our 15th wedding anniversary!!! 
Our DD7 will have to endure just going to WDW, BBB, CRT, etc. and not celebrating her b'day  

I hope this isn't TMI for my first post here  but it seems like I know all of you already


----------



## MegaWoman

Bonjour les filles!  I'm here on vacation in the beautiful Laurentian mountains, north of Montreal -and I thought I'd pop in 'cause the kids went to bed early, but I have too much to catch up on!

But I wanted to say that I've been working on DH, and I'm thinking of going to the DISMEET.  So here's my info:

Stephanie (MegaWoman) Feb. 5-8, staying on-site somewhere!

Bonne Nuit les filles!  Je reviendra mecredi!  (= Good night girls, I'll be back on Wednesday!)

Stephanie


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Stephres said:


> For some reason the multi-quote dropped you.
> 
> I will tell Megan that Tessa loves her shirt. I actually ran across it in craftster but it is in Teresa's bookmarks as well.
> 
> Hey, my computer is cooperating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok two concerns:
> 
> 1) The black shirt bugs me but I can't figure out what other color to try. I was thinking cream might be better but they didn't have any at Target. Does it look bad? And I have to buy black shoes now!
> 
> 2) Do you think her teacher will look down on a homemade back to school outfit? I knew her kindergarten teacher from Jacob and I knew that she sewed and would be cool with it but I am worried that this new first grade teacher might think I am a wacko or something. Has anyone worried about that or am I completely crazy? I am also worried that the girls in first grade might give her a hard time too. Ok, I will go calm down now.


I think it looks fine. Jenna's teachers have actually been complimenting her homemade uniforms. So I wouldn't worry about her being looked down on.

I think that the black shirt looks cute with the skirt. That entire outfit is adorable.


----------



## karebear1

Stephres said:


> Ok two concerns:
> 
> 1) The black shirt bugs me but I can't figure out what other color to try. I was thinking cream might be better but they didn't have any at Target. Does it look bad? And I have to buy black shoes now!
> 
> 2) Do you think her teacher will look down on a homemade back to school outfit? I knew her kindergarten teacher from Jacob and I knew that she sewed and would be cool with it but I am worried that this new first grade teacher might think I am a wacko or something. Has anyone worried about that or am I completely crazy? I am also worried that the girls in first grade might give her a hard time too. Ok, I will go calm down now.



The black shirt looks good, but I think a white shirt would look better. Black is just so "winter" and it is still sooooo HOT down there! If you have time, do a lighter version of the shirt- if not- don't! She looks great!

As for the teacher......

Have you lost your ever lovin' mind girl?!?!?!?!? If the teacher has a problem with Megans outfit- she needs a life and some class. You're DD is adorable and every single picture I've seen of that child is beautiful! I wouldn't worry for a minute about what the teacher thought. Besides, if that were the case- by the end of the year she'd be begging you to make HER a custom outfit!   



PrincessEM&Me said:


> It's time I introduce myself!  I have been reading (and have read from the beginning of disboutique  ) for awhile.  I've come to the conclusion that
> What a wonderful group of people! I've been greatly impressed with your sewing and crafting abilities, amazed by your generosity through big give and more.  You've inspired me to finally get back to sewing!!  It's good.  Even if sewing projects have been going slow...I do have a black belt in shopping   pics soon...
> 
> and on a very exciting note....we have been planning a family vacation for next year and I doubt any of you will guess to where   so I'll tell ya WE, WHO ARE THREE, ARE GOING TO WDW IN FEBRUARY!!!
> DH and I will be celebrating our birthdays AND our 15th wedding anniversary!!!
> Our DD7 will have to endure just going to WDW, BBB, CRT, etc. and not celebrating her b'day
> 
> I hope this isn't TMI for my first post here  but it seems like I know all of you already



Never TMI for us.... and WELCOME to the DISBOUTIQUE thread! We love our newbies!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I have something really cool to share. About a month ago the AC in my car started messing up. Sometimes it would come on and sometimes it wouldn't. I found out that the 2000-2004 Ford Tauruses have a defect that causes the Blower Motor to rust and eventually stop working. Well I am very proud to say that not only did I diagnose the problem by myself I also replace the Blower Motor and Resistor by myself. So I am now very excited that I was able to do this. So everyone should dance with me and ladies always remember that girls are smarter than boys.


----------



## Stephres

CampbellScot said:


> poor Steph...bad computer and uncooperative child...did you wickedly tell Megan to eat it or be a hungry child...or were you too tired to argue and made a PB&J for her?
> 
> I so would have been wicked. It makes me feel powerful...
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay seriously Steph...yes. You are crazy.
> 
> it's cute. no stressing...unless it's about my vacation whether we'll encounter turbulence...
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> wait...was that self absorbed?



Megan got a hotdog because it is just the three of us. Don't tell Tom, k?

Ok, I know I was being a little crazy. Maybe because all that gathering and sewing and sewing and gathering. Thanks!

I would think that it is acceptable to be a tad self-absorbed when it comes to your vacation, but I defer to the experts.  



PrincessEM&Me said:


> It's time I introduce myself!  I have been reading (and have read from the beginning of disboutique  ) for awhile.  I've come to the conclusion that
> What a wonderful group of people! I've been greatly impressed with your sewing and crafting abilities, amazed by your generosity through big give and more.  You've inspired me to finally get back to sewing!!  It's good.  Even if sewing projects have been going slow...I do have a black belt in shopping   pics soon...
> 
> and on a very exciting note....we have been planning a family vacation for next year and I doubt any of you will guess to where   so I'll tell ya WE, WHO ARE THREE, ARE GOING TO WDW IN FEBRUARY!!!
> DH and I will be celebrating our birthdays AND our 15th wedding anniversary!!!
> Our DD7 will have to endure just going to WDW, BBB, CRT, etc. and not celebrating her b'day
> 
> I hope this isn't TMI for my first post here  but it seems like I know all of you already



Are you kidding? TMI is our middle name!

I am so excited that you are going to sew, please holler if you need any help.

And are you coming to our meet? That would be so cool!



MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour les filles!  I'm here on vacation in the beautiful Laurentian mountains, north of Montreal -and I thought I'd pop in 'cause the kids went to bed early, but I have too much to catch up on!
> 
> But I wanted to say that I've been working on DH, and I'm thinking of going to the DISMEET.  So here's my info:
> 
> Stephanie (MegaWoman) Feb. 5-8, staying on-site somewhere!
> 
> Bonne Nuit les filles!  Je reviendra mecredi!  (= Good night girls, I'll be back on Wednesday!)
> 
> Stephanie



Awesome! There will be two Stephanies (our dismeet will rock!).

This is for Jessica. It's Megan's second birthday when we bought her the little house. It was four years ago!  

We did not have furniture in our formal living room so we had the house and a tunnel and a tent.






*Now I want to see a picture of baby Dallas!*


----------



## CastleCreations

Stephres said:


> Megan got a hotdog because it is just the three of us. Don't tell Tom, k?
> 
> Ok, I know I was being a little crazy. Maybe because all that gathering and sewing and sewing and gathering. Thanks!
> 
> I would think that it is acceptable to be a tad self-absorbed when it comes to your vacation, but I defer to the experts.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? TMI is our middle name!
> 
> I am so excited that you are going to sew, please holler if you need any help.
> 
> And are you coming to our meet? That would be so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! There will be two Stephanies (our dismeet will rock!).
> 
> This is for Jessica. It's Megan's second birthday when we bought her the little house. It was four years ago!
> 
> We did not have furniture in our formal living room so we had the house and a tunnel and a tent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now I want to see a picture of baby Dallas!*



Awww....too cute!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Hi all...I was wondering if some of you would mind sharing (or sharing again if you have in the past) pictures of your sewing area.  I am trying to organize my sewing area and trying to find a permanent space to sew instead of in my dining room and trying to get ideas of sewing area/room setup...etc.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Tinka_Belle said:


> I have something really cool to share. About a month ago the AC in my car started messing up. Sometimes it would come on and sometimes it wouldn't. I found out that the 2000-2004 Ford Tauruses have a defect that causes the Blower Motor to rust and eventually stop working. Well I am very proud to say that not only did I diagnose the problem by myself I also replace the Blower Motor and Resistor by myself. So I am now very excited that I was able to do this. So everyone should dance with me and ladies always remember that girls are smarter than boys.



Way to go!!!  I am impressed...I wouldn't even try to do something like that, but I still believe that girls ARE smarter than boys!!  LOL



Stephres said:


>



She is so adorable!!!  My kids would love that playhouse.


----------



## CampbellScot

Stephres said:


> Megan got a hotdog because it is just the three of us. Don't tell Tom, k?



 

k...your secret is safe with  me!



Stephres said:


> *Now I want to see a picture of baby Dallas!*



goodness gracious that child is some kind of adorable!!! I can't believe how big she has gotten. 

why do they have to grow and get sassy and form opinions? WHY?!


----------



## CastleCreations

Here's a photo of Ireland when she was 4...gosh that was a looooong time ago. Are her bows big enough? LOL


----------



## CampbellScot

CastleCreations said:


> Here's a photo of Ireland when she was 4...gosh that was a looooong time ago. Are her bows big enough? LOL



Wow...Ireland sure does look like Brent!

*ahem*


----------



## longaberger_lara

Does anyone know what pattern this purse is made from?
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=14233067
I found it today and fell in love with it!  Could make one for every holiday, etc., etc.!!  Thanks!


----------



## LouiesMama

Hi from our new home in Towson, MD!!!



Here is a pic of my living room:






I didn't have internet access for two whole weeks!  I have so much lurking to catch up on!!!

Anyways, I am so happy to be here, and can't wait to get settled and get back into sewing!!!  From what I've read online, there are some great fabric stores in the MD/DC area.  If anyone is from these parts and can give me a heads up on where to shop, it would be much appreciated!   

CarlaC


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


>





CastleCreations said:


> Here's a photo of Ireland when she was 4...gosh that was a looooong time ago. Are her bows big enough? LOL




These little girlies are so cute - boy, they really do  grow up so fast!!!

Love the back to school outfits!!  Who cares if the teacher likes it or not, if Megan likes it than that is what matters, right? I was thinking of making something back to school, but Elizabeth is homeschooled -    I guess her teacher would like it!! I havent found any fabric I LOVE yet though - 

Steph, did you find the EEyore searsucker? I might be able to stop at a walmart that had some on the way home from the beach - just let me know!!

Hey, anyone who has taken the Disney cruise - is it really worth it? We are trying to decide wether to finally take the disney cruise (its just DH and I) and stay in an inside room, or to take another cruise and get a balcony (which will be cheaper) - we are going to go either september 28th or October 4th....we want to tack a few days at disney onto it because thats where we went on our honeymoon - I have a conference in Miami on september 27th, so if I tack on  a vacation, then duPont pays for my airfare!!! what do you all think???? This will be our 15th wedding anniversary celebration - thoughts????

Wen


----------



## Stephres

Tinka_Belle said:


> I think it looks fine. Jenna's teachers have actually been complimenting her homemade uniforms. So I wouldn't worry about her being looked down on.



That is awesome that they notice her uniform is handmade. I am sure you add extra special details!



karebear1 said:


> The black shirt looks good, but I think a white shirt would look better. Black is just so "winter" and it is still sooooo HOT down there! If you have time, do a lighter version of the shirt- if not- don't! She looks great!
> 
> As for the teacher......
> 
> Have you lost your ever lovin' mind girl?!?!?!?!? If the teacher has a problem with Megans outfit- she needs a life and some class. You're DD is adorable and every single picture I've seen of that child is beautiful! I wouldn't worry for a minute about what the teacher thought. Besides, if that were the case- by the end of the year she'd be begging you to make HER a custom outfit!



1) Darn it! I knew I should have held out for a cream colored shirt but I was in a hurry to finish today. Well, we can go out tomorrow!

2) I know, I know! Megan's teacher is very nice, I have met her. I just don't want Megan to be a distraction. As I child I would hate that. Megan just loves attention so I don't know why I am worrying.

3) As aside, I had a mini-breakdown when Jacob started kindergarten because a) he was four and wouldn't turn five until the following week and b) he had broken his arm the week before. I thought I was a terrible mother for sending my four year old to kindergarten with a broken arm. How would he go to the bathroom? He was perfectly fine, of course.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I have something really cool to share. About a month ago the AC in my car started messing up. Sometimes it would come on and sometimes it wouldn't. I found out that the 2000-2004 Ford Tauruses have a defect that causes the Blower Motor to rust and eventually stop working. Well I am very proud to say that not only did I diagnose the problem by myself I also replace the Blower Motor and Resistor by myself. So I am now very excited that I was able to do this. So everyone should dance with me and ladies always remember that girls are smarter than boys.



You are awesome Crystal!  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Hi all...I was wondering if some of you would mind sharing (or sharing again if you have in the past) pictures of your sewing area.  I am trying to organize my sewing area and trying to find a permanent space to sew instead of in my dining room and trying to get ideas of sewing area/room setup...etc.  Thanks!!!!



Um, really? Ok, you asked for it.

This is my dining room table, er sewing table:






Right beside the china cabinet is where my notions and ycmt patterns are organized:






And here on the cedar chest my grandfather made is my carefully cataloged fabric waiting to become outfits:






Sorry!  I need some help. I do have a large rubbermaid container of fabric and small one with commercial patterns in my bedroom closet too. I would be happy to see a real organized sewing room though!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> She is so adorable!!!  My kids would love that playhouse.



Thanks!



CampbellScot said:


> why do they have to grow and get sassy and form opinions? WHY?!



I don't know!  



CastleCreations said:


>



Oh Elisa, she just sparkles! Such a gorgeous child.



longaberger_lara said:


> Does anyone know what pattern this purse is made from?
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=14233067
> I found it today and fell in love with it!  Could make one for every holiday, etc., etc.!!  Thanks!



I don't know, but that is one cute purse! Did you check youcanmakethis.com?


----------



## Stephres

LouiesMama said:


> Hi from our new home in Towson, MD!!!



There you are! Welcome back, hope you get all moved in quickly!



billwendy said:


> Steph, did you find the EEyore searsucker? I might be able to stop at a walmart that had some on the way home from the beach - just let me know!!
> 
> Hey, anyone who has taken the Disney cruise - is it really worth it? We are trying to decide wether to finally take the disney cruise (its just DH and I) and stay in an inside room, or to take another cruise and get a balcony (which will be cheaper) - we are going to go either september 28th or October 4th....we want to tack a few days at disney onto it because thats where we went on our honeymoon - I have a conference in Miami on september 27th, so if I tack on  a vacation, then duPont pays for my airfare!!! what do you all think???? This will be our 15th wedding anniversary celebration - thoughts????
> 
> Wen



Stacy (sohappy) is sending me some, thank you for asking!

We took a Disney cruise and I will tell you it was the first vacation that both kids were almost hysterically crying when it was over. They were sobbing as we were leaving, begging us, "don't make us get off the boat!" That said, my husband and I didn't have the greatest time. There was no adult entertainment and he was bored after the kids and I go to bed (he is a night owl). Also, we would put the kids in the kids club because they wanted to and then try to go to the adult-only bar but there would be kids there. There were kids everywhere! I didn't understand the point of having the kids club when there was nothing for adults to do. The island was beautiful and neat and we did have a good time putting them in the kids club on the island and sitting at the bar and talking to other grown ups.

Long story short, the kids loved it but we would probably do a cheaper line if we cruised again. HTH!


----------



## GoofyG

Well my mom got a couple of outfits done.  Here is the friends around the world.  the oldest was not wanting to take pictures.  
























Sorry they came out so big!


----------



## GoofyG

Here is what they will be wearing to Crystal Palace.  Trying to decide if I want to travel with another pettiskirt.  Already taking two for MNSSHP.  She hasn't started on Attikus's outfits yet.  I told her to wait just a little bit longer.  I feel like he is growing every day!


----------



## GoofyG

The 2yr old didn't want to try the pooh outfit.  My crazy kids, good thing they aren't models! 
Just for fun!


----------



## longaberger_lara

Stephres said:


> This is my dining room table, er sewing table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right beside the china cabinet is where my notions and ycmt patterns are organized:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here on the cedar chest my grandfather made is my carefully cataloged fabric waiting to become outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry!  I need some help. I do have a large rubbermaid container of fabric and small one with commercial patterns in my bedroom closet too. I would be happy to see a real organized sewing room though!
> 
> I don't know, but that is one cute purse! Did you check youcanmakethis.com?



I resemble that sewing room!  Too funny!  My "dining" room is my makeshift sewing room until either one of the kids moves out and I take over their bedroom OR we actually finish the basement (where I would only have a corner to take over).  

I did check youcanmakethis.  I also checked several other sites and found some similar ones and if I can't find the same one, I'll probably go with a knockoff and alter it some!  Thanks!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

GoofyG said:


> Well my mom got a couple of outfits done.  Here is the friends around the world.  the oldest was not wanting to take pictures.





GoofyG said:


> Here is what they will be wearing to Crystal Palace.  Trying to decide if I want to travel with another pettiskirt.  Already taking two for MNSSHP.  She hasn't started on Attikus's outfits yet.  I told her to wait just a little bit longer.  I feel like he is growing every day!




WOW!!!  Does your mom want to adopt me???  Those are fantastic.  I still haven't cut the fabric you picked up for me because I'm so afraid of screwing up!!!  The local JoAnn's still don't carry it here.


----------



## longaberger_lara

GoofyG said:


>



Those are adorable!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

GoofyG-those outfits are adorable. I especially love the Pooh Bear outfit. That petti-skirt really makes it super cute.

Thanks for all of the compliments on my mechanic work. I will letting everyone know that I fixed it myself.

Stephres-I do add extras to her uniforms. I need to post pics of this one dress in particular. It is an a-line dress with a pleated skirt attached and has a red ribbon laced down one side. I actually have several things that I need to take pics of to post. I should get this done soon.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> GoofyG-those outfits are adorable. I especially love the Pooh Bear outfit. That petti-skirt really makes it super cute.
> 
> Thanks for all of the compliments on my mechanic work. I will letting everyone know that I fixed it myself.
> 
> Stephres-I do add extras to her uniforms. I need to post pics of this one dress in particular. It is an a-line dress with a pleated skirt attached and has a red ribbon laced down one side. I actually have several things that I need to take pics of to post. I should get this done soon.




Oh that reminds me...I forgot to post on that Crystal.  I am IMPRESSED....too bad you didn't live in MA.  I'm useless when it comes to anything mechanical or electronic!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I followed the directions, looked at the pictures and measured twice.  However the same problem as last time.  There is a huge amount of fabric at the bust and on the sides.  I am a small person and the back looked great but the front was still so baggy.

Am I not measuring correctly?  What else can I do?  DH suggested that I try making this into a 2 piece.  Skirt with elastic back on bottom and then back to a fitted top with a leather lace up the back.  Any ideas?  I would post a picture of the dress but it was just so wrong.  I measured my waist but it was down about 2 inches below.  I keep going bigger thinking I can bring it in. 

Should I just measure to true fit?  Should I go with a two piece since I can't get the top correct?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

And If I dare, my sewing box!


----------



## twob4him

Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys today is my daughter, Chianna's 9th birthaday.  She is with my mom now but when they bring her home is when all the fun starts.  We will have over a couple of friends, swim, eat chocolate cake and ice cream and then go to dinner where she wants to.  Im afraid my time here is going to be limited.  You all do your best not to post that much so that I don't have a lot to catch up on now, ya here.  lOl... anyhow, have a good day.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISS CHIANNA!!!!!!!! WE LOVE YOU !!!!        

We want to see some pics!  



CampbellScot said:


> Wow...Ireland sure does look like Brent!
> 
> *ahem*


    



LouiesMama said:


> Hi from our new home in Towson, MD!!!
> CarlaC


Welcome Home Carla!!!!!  Guess what   ....I was born in Towson MD!!!!  



> GoofyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what they will be wearing to Crystal Palace.  Trying to decide if I want to travel with another pettiskirt.  Already taking two for MNSSHP.  She hasn't started on Attikus's outfits yet.  I told her to wait just a little bit longer.  I feel like he is growing every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /IMG]
Click to expand...

Oh we were ohhhhing and ahhhhing  for quite a few minute over the girls' outfits.....just gorgeous! I love all of the appliques! And your  son is getting so big already!  Adorable!!!


----------



## kpgriffin

Here is the outfit that the girls are wearing to Animal Kingdom. I love this pattern..it was so easy.  

Maggie turned 2 on Monday and we had her party this morning. The theme was Little Einsteins and the girls got to wear their DHS dresses. We'll wear the dresses again when we dine at Hollywood and Vine. 











. 
Can you believe that our one year old can already blow up a ballon?  






Love all the outfits posted lately.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Stephres said:


>



Thanks sharing...here's my sewing area, and you can see why I need help organizing!

The small containers are all my notions/patterns and the big bins are fabric.





My dining table which has been converted to my sewing/cutting table...and is always a mess!!








GoofyG said:


>



This is beautiful and just perfect for Crystal Palace!!!!


----------



## staticgirl50

WOW! Great work everyone! I will be searching ebay and etsy for some great customs! Beautiful work!


----------



## MamaOfTwoPrincesses

Sooo cute! My DD just had a LE party too, for her 3rd bday. I don't have a custom planned for H&V when we go to DHS in October. But I have put together an outfit that looks just like Annie - pink jumper, light blue s/s tee, light blue socks, blue Keds, and butterfly hair pretties. She'll be so cute! 





kpgriffin said:


> Here is the outfit that the girls are wearing to Animal Kingdom. I love this pattern..it was so easy.
> 
> Maggie turned 2 on Monday and we had her party this morning. The theme was Little Einsteins and the girls got to wear their DHS dresses. We'll wear the dresses again when we dine at Hollywood and Vine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Can you believe that our one year old can already blow up a ballon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the outfits posted lately.


----------



## karebear1

OK- you've seen it a million times, but here is my craft, sewing room. Have no fear- it was once a jumble of a mess!

Fabric storage





Sewing tables





reverse view:





We actually changed things up some, can you see how??





and last but not least.....


----------



## karebear1

Oops! May I just tell everyone how beautiful their children all are??  I've have never sen more photogenic, big eyed kids in all my life!

Love the new clothes too!!


----------



## PrincessKell

HI everyone. So I dont know if I have shown you the pictures of Georgia's hair cut! She wanted it chopped SHORT!  She wants another trim before school starts, but since that is on Wednesday I dont think we will have time for it this week. here are just a few pictures. Nothing new for sewing just yet. I am working on a few things while she is with her dad until Monday. So hopefully I will have some thing to share for that. haha

This is Georgia at my new boyfriends house (yes, I have a new one. He was bbq us dinner, she loved the bean bag chair so much he let her have one!! )




Here is a cute one of her at the dr. she was so nervous. Double ear infections! and she has a smile on her face. I love her hair.




This is of the two of us! Two happy girls in the house.


----------



## HeatherSue

CHIANNA!!!







(belated)
 IRELAND!!




CampbellScot said:


> I with you on that one sister! Limited Too sells one too many "bootie" shorts...as they ADVERTISED them...no no. Maybe when Sally is...like...20. Until then we will stick to The Children's Place (aka Bloomingdales ) and Land's End kids stuff. It's cute,  not too babyish and certainly not selling bootie shorts!
> 
> Poor HeatherSue!
> 
> I so so so so seriously want to be there. I'll beg, borrow and steal if I have to!!!


You have GOT to be kidding- bootie shorts!?!?  I won't shop there because it's so stinkin' expensive.  I went in for the first time the other week and was shocked to see regular looking jeans for $50!!! For little girls!!!! But, now I'll pretend it's a moral issue.

Thanks for your sympathy.  



Stephres said:


>


Personally, I like the black shirt.  I do think it looks fall-ish.  But, that's okay for school, right?  If the teacher has a problem with it, she's loony!  

Henry told me that I shouldn't make homemade stuff for Tessa to wear to school.  He's concerned that she'll get made fun of for not having brand name stuff.  I told him we're not buying her brand name stuff anyway!  I really don't think it'll be a problem, so I plan to ignore him, as usual!



PrincessEM&Me said:


> It's time I introduce myself!  I have been reading (and have read from the beginning of disboutique  ) for awhile.  I've come to the conclusion that
> What a wonderful group of people! I've been greatly impressed with your sewing and crafting abilities, amazed by your generosity through big give and more.  You've inspired me to finally get back to sewing!!  It's good.  Even if sewing projects have been going slow...I do have a black belt in shopping
> and on a very exciting note....we have been planning a family vacation for next year and I doubt any of you will guess to where  so I'll tell ya WE, WHO ARE THREE, ARE GOING TO WDW IN FEBRUARY!!!
> DH and I will be celebrating our birthdays AND our 15th wedding anniversary!!!
> Our DD7 will have to endure just going to WDW, BBB, CRT, etc. and not celebrating her b'day
> 
> I hope this isn't TMI for my first post here but it seems like I know all of you already


 and bring on the pictures!!  I can't believe you've been "window shopping" for over a year without posting!  Now that you've posted, there's no going back!  I hope you can make it to the Dismeet!  



MegaWoman said:


> I'm thinking of going to the DISMEET.  So here's my info:
> 
> Stephanie (MegaWoman) Feb. 5-8, staying on-site somewhere!
> 
> Bonne Nuit les filles!  Je reviendra mecredi!  (= Good night girls, I'll be back on Wednesday!)
> 
> Stephanie


Woo-hoo!!! I'll add you to the list!



Stephres said:


> I would think that it is acceptable to be a tad self-absorbed when it comes to your vacation, but I defer to the experts.


First of all, I resemble that remark.  

That picture of itty bitty Megan made me cry.  They grow up too fast!!!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Hi all...I was wondering if some of you would mind sharing (or sharing again if you have in the past) pictures of your sewing area.  I am trying to organize my sewing area and trying to find a permanent space to sew instead of in my dining room and trying to get ideas of sewing area/room setup...etc.  Thanks!!!!


Oh no!  I'll post one shortly, but it ain't perty!  



CastleCreations said:


> Here's a photo of Ireland when she was 4...gosh that was a looooong time ago. Are her bows big enough? LOL


I think they could be slightly bigger! LOL!  She is and has always been gorgeous!!



CampbellScot said:


> Wow...Ireland sure does look like Brent!
> 
> *ahem*


SHE DOES!!!!!



LouiesMama said:


> Hi from our new home in Towson, MD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have internet access for two whole weeks!  I have so much lurking to catch up on!!!
> 
> Anyways, I am so happy to be here, and can't wait to get settled and get back into sewing!!!  From what I've read online, there are some great fabric stores in the MD/DC area.  If anyone is from these parts and can give me a heads up on where to shop, it would be much appreciated!
> 
> CarlaC


Carla!   Glad you're in your new house and back online!  



Stephres said:


> Right beside the china cabinet is where my notions and ycmt patterns are organized:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here on the cedar chest my grandfather made is my carefully cataloged fabric waiting to become outfits:


Oh Stephanie!!!  You had me rolling on the floor!!! You are so stinkin' funny!!!!
I especially like your organized ycmt patterns!  You inspired me to go and take a picture of my "sewing room" in it's present condition.  I will post pictures shortly.

*GoofyG: * I LOOOOVE all of the outfits.  My favorite has to be the Pooh one, though.  That is so original!  Your kids are beautiful!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Am I not measuring correctly?  What else can I do?


I am no help at all here.  Maybe if you post pictures of the outfit on you, we can help you more or see what's wrong.



kpgriffin said:


>



The LE outfits are adorable!!  I LOOVE this one, too!! Did you make the cake?  Happy birthday to your little one!  

Did you know that balloons are one of the top choking hazards for children?  They are especially dangerous because they are nearly impossible to get out of the throat once they're aspirated.  So, the balloon can pop, they can breathe it in, and it won't come back out.  My friend's nephew died when he choked on a balloon at his 2nd birthday party. (Yes, more death stories Steph) Most people don't know how dangerous they are.  The mylar ballons are much safer.  Sorry to get preachy, but that's just me!  You should see Teresa and I at kid's events where they try to hand out balloons to kids.  We try to educate everyone.


----------



## mrsmiller

longaberger_lara said:


> Does anyone know what pattern this purse is made from?
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=14233067
> I found it today and fell in love with it!  Could make one for every holiday, etc., etc.!!  Thanks!



Wow !!  what a coincidence!! I am working on a handbag for my mother and it is  kind of similar (same ) in style like that one (and I thought that I was being original )

this is the pattern I made
handbag





lining (cut smaller than bag)








I made the bottom piece 3"bigger at each side for tabs 





this is a draft of what is supposed to look





Linnette


----------



## HeatherSue

I got some flannel backed Hello Kitty fabric for $2.50/yard yesterday.  Henry worked until 3:00am last night, so I stayed up and made Tessa a nightgown out of the fabric.  She didn't even know I had bought it.  Anyway, I sewed it and then put it on her bed while she was sleeping.  She came out of her bedroom this morning hugging it.  She said "You are the best mom in the whole world."  Comments like that make it all worthwhile.

It was a really simple nighgown to make. I just used the portrait peasant pattern as a base and I lengthened and flared it out, making the skirt and bodice one piece, so I didn't have to gather anything.  It only took an hour to sew it!  









This is what Tessa looked like when she saw an ad for the new Little Mermaid movie on tv.






Okay, here is my "sewing room", in it's present condition.  You may remember me saying that Henry was going to finish a room in the basement and we'd move the bed down there.  This was quite a while ago.  Then, I'd have a "real" sewing room.  As you can see, there is still a bed in the middle of my sewing room!  I figure if I make it look like a total mess at all times, he might move the bed out of there for me.   That's the reason!  

Anyway, if Steph can post a picture of her highly organized area, I'll post a picture of mine.

General view:





I actually like that little drawer tower thing.  When I feel like it, I can organize this room pretty nicely.






This is my fabric stash.  I have another bin full of scraps for applique.


----------



## CastleCreations

CampbellScot said:


> Wow...Ireland sure does look like Brent!
> 
> *ahem*


I about fell off my chair...  
Finally..someone thinks she looks like her dad...LOL


----------



## pugga04

CastleCreations said:


> Here's a photo of Ireland when she was 4...gosh that was a looooong time ago. Are her bows big enough? LOL



awsome picture, Ireland is such a pretty girl!!! I love the bows!!!

BP


----------



## HeatherSue

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thanks sharing...here's my sewing area, and you can see why I need help organizing!
> 
> The small containers are all my notions/patterns and the big bins are fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dining table which has been converted to my sewing/cutting table...and is always a mess!!


It's plain to see that you just need to get rid of that serger. So, go ahead and pack it up and send it on over to me. 




karebear1 said:


> OK- you've seen it a million times, but here is my craft, sewing room. Have no fear- it was once a jumble of a mess!
> 
> Fabric storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing tables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverse view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually changed things up some, can you see how??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least.....


I honestly don't remember seeing this whole room before.  WOW!! Henry would be VERY impressed.  He's a very organized, neat, person and he'd love it if my sewing room looked like that.  Fabulous Karen!!



PrincessKell said:


>


I like her hair cut!! I've missed her pretty little face around here lately!  I don't remember ever seeing a picture of you before, either.  I see where she gets her good looks!  I'm glad things seem to be going better for you.


----------



## CampbellScot

HeatherSue said:


> Henry told me that I shouldn't make homemade stuff for Tessa to wear to school.  He's concerned that she'll get made fun of for not having brand name stuff.  I told him we're not buying her brand name stuff anyway!  I really don't think it'll be a problem, so I plan to ignore him, as usual!



husbands are such funny creatures...it's cute the way they think they *know* things...  

Kids Tessa's age can't read...they aren't usually IN to brand names just yet. (there are some exceptions...living in New Jersey I know this first hand )For the most part kids Tessa's age are into characters...and bright colors. Tessa will be the best dressed kid in Kindergarten...along with Lydia of course! Custom her OUT HeatherSue!!! Do your thang! Then take some pictures and SHOW US!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Is *Shannon (Revrob)* back yet?  It seems like she's been gone a while!  



CampbellScot said:


> husbands are such funny creatures...it's cute the way they think they *know* things...
> 
> Kids Tessa's age can't read...they aren't usually IN to brand names just yet. (there are some exceptions...living in New Jersey I know this first hand )For the most part kids Tessa's age are into characters...and bright colors. Tessa will be the best dressed kid in Kindergarten...along with Lydia of course! Custom her OUT HeatherSue!!! Do your thang! Then take some pictures and SHOW US!!!



  Thanks for the boost of confidence, my dear!  I wish Tessa and Lydia were going to the same school.  That would make it easier on both Teresa and I!  Tessa doesn't know any of the kids in her school, but she makes friends pretty easily.


----------



## mrsmiller

MinnieVanMom said:


> I followed the directions, looked at the pictures and measured twice.  However the same problem as last time.  There is a huge amount of fabric at the bust and on the sides.  I am a small person and the back looked great but the front was still so baggy.
> 
> Am I not measuring correctly?  What else can I do?  DH suggested that I try making this into a 2 piece.  Skirt with elastic back on bottom and then back to a fitted top with a leather lace up the back.  Any ideas?  I would post a picture of the dress but it was just so wrong.  I measured my waist but it was down about 2 inches below.  I keep going bigger thinking I can bring it in.
> 
> Should I just measure to true fit?  Should I go with a two piece since I can't get the top correct?



Like Heather said , could you post a picture holding the front to see , remember that you only need to add an inch for seam allowence, how many inches is the front part from corner to corner?

Linnette


----------



## NaeNae

*GoofyG: * I LOOOOVE all of the outfits.  My favorite has to be the Pooh one, though.  That is so original!  Your kids are beautiful!


Thanks for the compliment.  I was really pleased with how they turned out.  It wasn't an original idea.  I got my inspiration from LisaZoe's Pooh & Friends applique set. With her permission I used her ideas, but her appliques were all hand done and mine were machine done.  I don't have her talent, although I was pleased with how the appliques turned out since it was my first time to do it.


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> FEBRUARY DISMEET
> 
> Okay, you guys have confirmed that no one reads the thread I started for the dismeet on the other board.   So, I'll post what I had over there on here and combine it with what Karen had.
> 
> I changed my dates to show the 3rd- the 9th because I will be leaving early on the 10th and won't be able to meet up that day.
> 
> I agree with Karen that it looks like the 8th would be the day the most of us could make a meet.  But, we could do 2 or 3 meets if others are leaving before or arriving after the 8th.
> 
> Heather (HeatherSue)+3- 2/3-2/9
> Jeanne (jham)+5- 2/7-2/14
> Cathy (twob4him)+1- 2/5-2/8
> Tom (princessleighsdaddy)+2- ?
> Kristine (tnkrbelle565)+?- ?
> Tifany (tberi)+3- anytime
> Bernadette(lovesdumbo)+1- 1/31-2/7 or 2/1-2/8
> Miss Cammie (CampbellScott) +1- ?
> Stacy (sohappy)+?- 2/5-2/8
> Stephanie (Stephres)+1 or 2- 2/7-2/9
> Stacey (Snubie)+?- ?
> Karen (KareBear1)+?- 2/8-2/11
> Daniela (luvinyou)+?- 2/13-2/22 ?
> Chantelle (Disney4me) Feb. 10-17
> PrincessKayla- Whenever!



I read it, I just didn't think anyone else did so I posted here 


mrsklamc said:


> Gosh I'm jealous... I wondered, have you guys considered doing a fabric swap while you're there? Everyone bring something from your stash you'd like to trade?
> 
> Or is that a horrible idea that might turn violent? :



That sounds fun!



Stephres said:


> For some reason the multi-quote dropped you.
> 
> I will tell Megan that Tessa loves her shirt. I actually ran across it in craftster but it is in Teresa's bookmarks as well.
> 
> Hey, my computer is cooperating!



Very cute, I like the black shirt.  It says "chalkboard" to me and looks very schoolish.



PrincessEM&Me said:


> It's time I introduce myself!I have been reading (and have read from the beginning of disboutique  ) for awhile.  I've come to the conclusion that
> What a wonderful group of people! I've been greatly impressed with your sewing and crafting abilities, amazed by your generosity through big give and more.  You've inspired me to finally get back to sewing!!  It's good.  Even if sewing projects have been going slow...I do have a black belt in shopping   pics soon...
> 
> and on a very exciting note....we have been planning a family vacation for next year and I doubt any of you will guess to where   so I'll tell ya WE, WHO ARE THREE, ARE GOING TO WDW IN FEBRUARY!!! ::
> DH and I will be celebrating our birthdays AND our 15th wedding anniversary!!!
> Our DD7 will have to endure just going to WDW, BBB, CRT, etc. and not celebrating her b'day
> 
> I hope this isn't TMI for my first post here  but it seems like I know all of you already ::



Welcome, when are you going in February?



Stephres said:


> Megan got a hotdog because it is just the three of us. Don't tell Tom, k?
> 
> Ok, I know I was being a little crazy. Maybe because all that gathering and sewing and sewing and gathering. Thanks!
> 
> I would think that it is acceptable to be a tad self-absorbed when it comes to your vacation, but I defer to the experts.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? TMI is our middle name!
> 
> I am so excited that you are going to sew, please holler if you need any help.
> 
> And are you coming to our meet? That would be so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! There will be two Stephanies (our dismeet will rock!).
> 
> This is for Jessica. It's Megan's second birthday when we bought her the little house. It was four years ago!
> 
> We did not have furniture in our formal living room so we had the house and a tunnel and a tent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now I want to see a picture of baby Dallas!*



Baby Megan is soooo cute!



LouiesMama said:


> Hi from our new home in Towson, MD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have internet access for two whole weeks!  I have so much lurking to catch up on!!!
> 
> Anyways, I am so happy to be here, and can't wait to get settled and get back into sewing!!!  From what I've read online, there are some great fabric stores in the MD/DC area.  If anyone is from these parts and can give me a heads up on where to shop, it would be much appreciated!
> 
> CarlaC



Glad to see the move went okay Carla! Now get unpacked and start making us some more patterns!



CastleCreations said:


> Here's a photo of Ireland when she was 4...gosh that was a looooong time ago. Are her bows big enough? LOL



Wasn't that just yesterday?     Such a pretty girl. 



GoofyG said:


> Well my mom got a couple of outfits done.  Here is the friends around the world.  the oldest was not wanting to take pictures.





GoofyG said:


> Here is what they will be wearing to Crystal Palace.  Trying to decide if I want to travel with another pettiskirt.  Already taking two for MNSSHP.  She hasn't started on Attikus's outfits yet.  I told her to wait just a little bit longer.  I feel like he is growing every day!



your kids AND their outfits are gorgeous.  Now my Crystal Palace outfit I have in mind for Lily seems just not good enough.   




kpgriffin said:


> Here is the outfit that the girls are wearing to Animal Kingdom. I love this pattern..it was so easy.
> 
> Maggie turned 2 on Monday and we had her party this morning. The theme was Little Einsteins and the girls got to wear their DHS dresses. We'll wear the dresses again when we dine at Hollywood and Vine.



Cute party and outfits!



PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone. So I dont know if I have shown you the pictures of Georgia's hair cut! She wanted it chopped SHORT!  She wants another trim before school starts, but since that is on Wednesday I dont think we will have time for it this week. here are just a few pictures. Nothing new for sewing just yet. I am working on a few things while she is with her dad until Monday. So hopefully I will have some thing to share for that. haha
> 
> This is Georgia at my new boyfriends house (yes, I have a new one. He was bbq us dinner, she loved the bean bag chair so much he let her have one!! )



Thanks for the picture!  We miss that Georgia girl around here!  Her haircut is adorable.



HeatherSue said:


> Did you know that balloons are one of the top choking hazards for children?  They are especially dangerous because they are nearly impossible to get out of the throat once they're aspirated.  So, the balloon can pop, they can breathe it in, and it won't come back out.  My friend's nephew died when he choked on a balloon at his 2nd birthday party. (Yes, more death stories Steph) Most people don't know how dangerous they are.  The mylar ballons are much safer.  Sorry to get preachy, but that's just me!  You should see Teresa and I at kid's events where they try to hand out balloons to kids.  We try to educate everyone.



Love your sewing room and Tessa's nightgown, what did I do with the picture? My brother used to work in the ER at the local children's hospital and they saw this all the time.  He said pink and red balloons are the worst because they can't see them very well in the little kids' throats.  We still have them sometimes, but we play with them for a little bit then send them to Timmy in heaven.     

Okay, I'm EXHAUSTED.  It just took me forever to catch up.  Today was my baby Lily's 3rd birthday and Jayden's is Monday so Mike and I took 6 kids to the local amusement park today.  In other words, I took 7 kids to the local amusement park today.  Mike has a cold and is behaving worse than any of the other 6 kids I had.    I have lots of pictures of birthday girls and outfits and stuff I made and a really funny picture of Luke but I'll have to post them tomorrow.  I'm too tired now.


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


> I read it, I just didn't think anyone else did so I posted here
> 
> Love your sewing room and Tessa's nightgown, what did I do with the picture? My brother used to work in the ER at the local children's hospital and they saw this all the time.  He said pink and red balloons are the worst because they can't see them very well in the little kids' throats.  We still have them sometimes, but we play with them for a little bit then send them to Timmy in heaven.
> 
> Okay, I'm EXHAUSTED.  It just took me forever to catch up.  Today was my baby Lily's 3rd birthday and Jayden's is Monday so Mike and I took 6 kids to the local amusement park today.  In other words, I took 7 kids to the local amusement park today.  Mike has a cold and is behaving worse than any of the other 6 kids I had.    I have lots of pictures of birthday girls and outfits and stuff I made and a really funny picture of Luke but I'll have to post them tomorrow.  I'm too tired now.



I hope I didn't sound snotty when I said nobody read it.  I was just joking! 

Oh, how sweet that you send Timmy balloons.   I love that you continue to keep him part of your family.  


Oops, I forgot to send a 








LILY!!

Today (er...yesterday) is also the 18th anniversary of the day I met Henry at the mall!  


I suppose we can wait until tomorrow for pictures.  It sounds like you had a LOOONG day!

*Teresa*, where are the pictures of that gorgeous Cinderella dress you made??


----------



## LisaZoe

minnie2 said:


> Hey I used that fabric before!  It is so cute it is actually sparkly!



I remember seeing your dress. It's so cute. I love the fabric because of the sparkles. The pants were actually made using a remnant from a past project - this set:








Stephres said:


> Ok two concerns:
> 
> 1) The black shirt bugs me but I can't figure out what other color to try. I was thinking cream might be better but they didn't have any at Target. Does it look bad? And I have to buy black shoes now!
> 
> 2) Do you think her teacher will look down on a homemade back to school outfit? I knew her kindergarten teacher from Jacob and I knew that she sewed and would be cool with it but I am worried that this new first grade teacher might think I am a wacko or something. Has anyone worried about that or am I completely crazy? I am also worried that the girls in first grade might give her a hard time too. Ok, I will go calm down now.



1) I like the black. Of course I usually avoid white or cream for Zoe because they get stained the first time she wears them.  

2) I can't imagine a teacher saying anything negative about the clothes. In fact, I would be surprised if she didn't get more attention because of the handmade clothes. I also don't think the other kids would even think about the clothes being handmade unless she tells them. I have a feeling if she does mention "mommy made it" the girls will wish their moms sewed, too. LOL It's kind of funny when Zoe's friends come over and see the outfits in progress on my dress forms. They first ask if it's for Zoe and then hint how they'd like to have something like it. I even had an 11 year old girl ask me how much I'd charge to make her a dress like one I'd made for Zoe.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

I love the new stuff posted lately. I haven't had enough free time lately to do much sewing. DW has a new patchwork bag that I made her and for some reason everyone that sees it wants one.  

The little picture of Megan was so cute, and little Ireland is growing up too.
Leighanna starts First grade on Tuesday. Where has the time gone! 

I was feeling nostalgic and looked up a pic of Leighanna when she was four.








Curls made by little rag rollers!

This is the Christmas card I made from that year. We were all in white so I snapped a few pics at home after her photos were done!


----------



## PrincessKell

HeatherSue said:


>



HOw cute. she looks like she loves it!!


----------



## TinksTheBest

ncmomof2 said:


> I decided to do a non-disney outfit today since I have not sewn in over a week.  I don't want to get out of the habit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that I am going to try a cinderella applique.  I am going to look for fabric this weekend.  I thought I was finished sewing for our trip but I had to change our Crystal Palace ADR because MK is closing early on Oct 4th.  So now we are going to 1900 Park Fare.  Has anyone been?  Thus the need for a new princess outfit for the trip!



I love this outfit!  Would you share instructions for making it?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone. So I dont know if I have shown you the pictures of Georgia's hair cut! She wanted it chopped SHORT!  She wants another trim before school starts, but since that is on Wednesday I dont think we will have time for it this week. here are just a few pictures. Nothing new for sewing just yet. I am working on a few things while she is with her dad until Monday. So hopefully I will have some thing to share for that. haha
> 
> This is Georgia at my new boyfriends house (yes, I have a new one. He was bbq us dinner, she loved the bean bag chair so much he let her have one!! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cute one of her at the dr. she was so nervous. Double ear infections! and she has a smile on her face. I love her hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is of the two of us! Two happy girls in the house.


I love her new haircut and I'm happy to see you have been able to move on and find some happiness.



mrsmiller said:


> Wow !!  what a coincidence!! I am working on a handbag for my mother and it is  kind of similar (same ) in style like that one (and I thought that I was being original )
> 
> this is the pattern I made
> handbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lining (cut smaller than bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the bottom piece 3"bigger at each side for tabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a draft of what is supposed to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnette you never cease to amaze me. I would love to see a pic when you are all finished.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Heather I thought I selected you in my quotes, but alas I did not. I wanted to say that the gown that you made for Tessa is very pretty. I like the way that you modified that pattern.


----------



## charlinn

Hello All...Just wanted to share my version of the Petal Skirt...I should just get the pattern...but seeing that I am usually pattern challenged...and never end up using the ones I buy...I tried one on my own...I am not entirely happy with it, but oh well.  It's ok for the first one  

I am thinking it's the colors that I am not in love with.  But here it is...I am making a top to match...I'll post my DD in it when it's complete.


----------



## charlinn

GoofyG said:


> Here is what they will be wearing to Crystal Palace.  Trying to decide if I want to travel with another pettiskirt.  Already taking two for MNSSHP.  She hasn't started on Attikus's outfits yet.  I told her to wait just a little bit longer.  I feel like he is growing every day!


I can't remember if I commented on these or not...earlier.  This came out so cute!!


----------



## charlinn

karebear1 said:


> OK- you've seen it a million times, but here is my craft, sewing room. Have no fear- it was once a jumble of a mess!
> 
> Fabric storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing tables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverse view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually changed things up some, can you see how??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least.....


OMG!!!  This is incredible!!  I am so envious   Some day I hope to have my own craft room...for now it's Kitchen Table...like many it appears.  Beautiful!!


----------



## charlinn

Hello...I heard on the radio today..that Michaels (Crafts)... if you have one in your area, is having a sale tomorrow.  go to their website www.michaels.com and download a 25% off coupon and take it to the store between 4-8pm on Sunday and you get the discount...not sure if it's one item or entire purchase...and I am going to bed now  But..just thought I'd share.


----------



## teresajoy

Too far behind to multiquote everyone, so I took notes throughout the day..

Linnette- You mean 2AM is late??? 

KRISTA-Yeah! I see you posted your trip report!!! 

Steph, sorry you had a mean appy too!!! It occured to me the other day that appys and Brittany Spaniels look a LOT alike! And, both the Btittany and the Appy I've had were both TROUBLE!!  Ouch, your poor behind!!! That dumb horse of ours, you would be walking him, and then he'd just put his foot over sideways and step on you!!! I don't recall if he bit, but I bet he did! 

Cathy, I added Linnette's Pocahontas dress to the bookmarks. 


98 Happy! I love the JOJO outfit!!! And your daughter has GORGEOUS hair!!! 
and
I scrolled down and love the Minnie and Princess ones too! 

Steph! I love the t-shirt shorts!! Where is Megan's other shoe?? And, that is a really pretty unicorn t-shirt! 


Hi Luxy! I remember your little daughter! 

NCmomof2, Denise! Obviously you haven't read mine or Heather's trip reports! We went to 1900 Park Fare and LOOOOOVED it!!! It is fabulous!!! The food is even good! 

Peytonsmomie!  I love the shirt!

Hey, Shannon's back!!!! YEAH!

Carol-  I have no idea where to get the cover, have you called Singer? 
1-800-4-SINGER
Monday through Friday, 8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. C.T.
$50 is too much for a ruffler foot. I think that most Singers are a slant shank. Look for one at Joanns. They usually run around $20, and sometimes you can use a 40% off coupon.  I'm not sure about the Ariel outfit, did you check the Photobucket account? 

Kimmylaj- I would make your Mom happy and put her in the dress she bought. 

Charlinn- Doodle Bops scare me!!! But, have fun! 

Maureen- I hope you show that twirl skirt who's the boss! 

Heather- Watch out, you spelled Tifani's name wrong! She'll get yah for that!!! I am so jelous of all you guys meeting up!!! I wanna go!!!!! 
Hmm, wasn't Linnette's Pocahontas directions already in the bookmarks? I did it right after she posted.

Steph- I trust there will NOT be too much drinking at the Dismeet! I will not be there to monitor you guys, so who shoule I put in charge??? Jeanne, I think it should be you! You are officially in charge of making sure no one gets too tipsy! 
Megan's outfit is so cute!!! Great job Steph!!! She is looking extra EXTRA cute today too! (I like the black t-shirt)
Umm, no Steph, you aren't crazy, no not at all..... I think the teacher will love the outfits!!! And, I would hope in 1st grade the other little girls would love them too. ]

MissCammie, you cracky me up! 

PrincessEM !!!! Are you going to the DISmeet??? And, what is your first name, if you don't mind sharing?

MegaSteph! Hello! I hope you are having a nice time! How exciting you get to go to the Dismeet! 


Crystal!!!! Good job!!!! on fixing your car!!! 

Steph- Oh, just look at that cute little Megan!!! 

Jenny, you don't want to see a picture of my sewing space!!! It's all over my kitchen table, and on the floor, and taking over about half my basement....

Oh, and there is cute little Ireland!!! 

CARLA_!!!!!!!! HI!!! I was just thinking of emailing you today!!! I was wondering how your move went! 

STeph_-I love your "carefully cataloged fabrics"!!!!

GoofyG- The outfits all look so cute!!!! Your pictures look the perfect size to me!! stop apologizing!  Pettis flatten up really nice! Take it! 

KPgriffin- I love the outfits!!! Your kids are so cute!!! I love the dots and ric rac with the LE fabric! Did you make the cake too??
And I have to add, please please please, don't let your babies have balloons! They are very dangerous. 

Karen- I love those buckets you have hanging in your sewing room!!!

Kelly, Georgia's hair looks so cute!! And, I love seeing a picture of you happy! 

Heather- OHHH I get so MAD at the pedatrician's offices that hand our balloons!!!! GRRRRRRRR.... and NO ONE EVER CARES! One guy actually told me, "Do you have names of someone that died choking on a baloon? No one EVER actually knows someone that happened too." What a jerk. I told him about Heather's friend. I use to give my kids balloons too, until I found out how dangerous they were.

Tom-I love the little Leighanna pictures! What a cutie pie! 

Charlinn- the petal skirt turned out really cute! 


(Ok, who is actually going to read all that??? But, I feel better having commented!)




mrsklamc said:


> I am so excited that at least two people on here only wanted to be 'mommies' too! That's all I ever wanted to be---but unfortunately, it's not what I got. I have the degree and am still waiting on the kiddos.


That's all I ever wanted to be too!  


HeatherSue said:


> I got some flannel backed Hello Kitty fabric for $2.50/yard yesterday.  Henry worked until 3:00am last night, so I stayed up and made Tessa a nightgown out of the fabric.  She didn't even know I had bought it.  Anyway, I sewed it and then put it on her bed while she was sleeping.  She came out of her bedroom this morning hugging it.  She said "You are the best mom in the whole world."  Comments like that make it all worthwhile.
> 
> It was a really simple nighgown to make. I just used the portrait peasant pattern as a base and I lengthened and flared it out, making the skirt and bodice one piece, so I didn't have to gather anything.  It only took an hour to sew it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Tessa looked like when she saw an ad for the new Little Mermaid movie on tv.


BEEEEEUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEFFULLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!
Wow, that is so pretty!! 

How incredibly sweet is Tessa????? Have I told you laely how much I LOVE her???!!???!!!  Well, I do! 



HeatherSue said:


> Is *Shannon (Revrob)* back yet?  It seems like she's been gone a while!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the boost of confidence, my dear!  I wish Tessa and Lydia were going to the same school.  That would make it easier on both Teresa and I!  Tessa doesn't know any of the kids in her school, but she makes friends pretty easily.


Yes, I saw Shannon post today! or, yesterday, since I'm up too late! 

I wish they were going to the same school too!!!   



jham said:


> Love your sewing room and Tessa's nightgown, what did I do with the picture? My brother used to work in the ER at the local children's hospital and they saw this all the time.  He said pink and red balloons are the worst because they can't see them very well in the little kids' throats.  We still have them sometimes, but we play with them for a little bit then send them to Timmy in heaven.



Aww, Jeanne, you made me cry. 



HeatherSue said:


> *Teresa*, where are the pictures of that gorgeous Cinderella dress you made??


Coming right up!


----------



## teresajoy

I finished Isabelle's BIG GIVE  dress today. Alicia wanted a Cinderella dress that she could wear to BBB. And, she loved the out of print pattern for it! After much searching, another Diser leant me the pattern to use!  I modified the top, so it wouldn't be so very low (really what was Disney thinking making such a low cute pattern??).
And, Lydia modeled it for me.  I put some bling on the sleeves, puffs and neckline, but you can't see it too good in the pictures. 

Ok, too many Lydia's coming right up!














































She thought she was REALLY funny in that last one!

It REALLY needed a petti under it, but Lydia didn't feel like wearing one!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

teresajoy said:


> I finished Isabelle's BIG GIVE  dress today. Alicia wanted a Cinderella dress that she could wear to BBB. And, she loved the out of print pattern for it! After much searching, another Diser leant me the pattern to use!  I modified the top, so it wouldn't be so very low (really what was Disney thinking making such a low cute pattern??).
> And, Lydia modeled it for me.  I put some bling on the sleeves, puffs and neckline, but you can't see it too good in the pictures.
> 
> Ok, too many Lydia's coming right up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she was REALLY funny in that last one!
> 
> It REALLY needed a petti under it, but Lydia didn't feel like wearing one!


That turned out very beautiful!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Since I can't seem to sleep, I thought I'd post some of my old pictures too! 
Don't you even pretend you don't want to see them!! I KNOW you do!!!  





This is one of my favorite pictures of Brian. Corey is almost 8 in this picture, and Arminda is 2. She was a tiny one!





And, here we all are the same day. This is at Howard Park Beach in Tarpon Springs. I love this park, it reminds me of my Grandpa. I use to think it was named after him when I was little (his name is Howard) 





Same year. I've always loved this picture of Arminda! 





She use to suck her two fingers all the time! She stopped right before she turned 4. 





Lydia's first Disney trip. She turned 5 months old while we were there. 





Eating at the Garden Grill. She LOVED it! 





Taking a nap 





Just looking incredibly cute!





Here is a picture of one of our BIG family trips back in 2005. Lydia was 1 1/2. Corey looks so little in this picture! 





Same year. Heather got matching pajamas for all the girls. 

My how they grow!


----------



## PrincessKell

teresajoy said:


> Same year. Heather got matching pajamas for all the girls.
> 
> My how they grow!



That Cindy dress turned out sooo cute. and I love the picture of all the girls in matching jammies! I love old pictures.


----------



## PrincessKell

well now I want to post older pictures.  They are just so fun. here are some of Georgia when she was younger. She doesn't seem to change!

Here is one of the first dresses I made for her. this was about 2.5yrs ago. I love this picture at our old house.








this is from Georgia's first trip to Disneyland. I just love how Snow White was with her. Soo cute. 




This is from our trip last November during Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## kimmylaj

CampbellScot said:


> Holy Cannoli TROPICAL STORM FAY?!
> 
> 
> 
> We leave on Thursday for Disney...set to arrive around 11am.
> 
> somebody, ANYBODY in Florida, please use your extensive Hurricane knowledge to tell me that any nasty weather will be GONE by Thursday...
> 
> okay...calm my hysteria...
> 
> GO!


just letting you know you are not tthe only one .  we fly in on tuesday at 3. hopefully our flight will leave newark . i might be sitting in the airport until thursday.  i check the national hurricane website at 6, 12, and 6 they update 3 times daily. i am losing my mind



PrincessEM&Me said:


> It's time I introduce myself!  I have been reading (and have read from the beginning of disboutique  ) for awhile.  I've come to the conclusion that
> What a wonderful group of people! I've been greatly impressed with your sewing and crafting abilities, amazed by your generosity through big give and more.  You've inspired me to finally get back to sewing!!  It's good.  Even if sewing projects have been going slow...I do have a black belt in shopping   pics soon...
> 
> and on a very exciting note....we have been planning a family vacation for next year and I doubt any of you will guess to where   so I'll tell ya WE, WHO ARE THREE, ARE GOING TO WDW IN FEBRUARY!!!
> DH and I will be celebrating our birthdays AND our 15th wedding anniversary!!!
> Our DD7 will have to endure just going to WDW, BBB, CRT, etc. and not celebrating her b'day
> 
> I hope this isn't TMI for my first post here  but it seems like I know all of you already


welcome, welcome, welcome



teresajoy said:


> Since I can't seem to sleep, I thought I'd post some of my old pictures too!
> Don't you even pretend you don't want to see them!! I KNOW you do!!!
> :



i love these pics , especially the one where corey is so little with the whole family. it is adorable, sorry i didnt copy the pics i was having th_ problems and when i went to delete, i messed up the whole thing


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Gorgeous stuff from last night everyone.  


*ARE WE MOVING TODAY?*


----------



## HeatherSue

I LOVE all the old pictures!  But, it makes me sad that they grow up so fast! 



charlinn said:


> Hello All...Just wanted to share my version of the Petal Skirt...I should just get the pattern...but seeing that I am usually pattern challenged...and never end up using the ones I buy...I tried one on my own...I am not entirely happy with it, but oh well.  It's ok for the first one


Very cute!!! I think you did a great job without the pattern.  

Have you ever tried ycmt patterns?  They are NOTHING like a store bought pattern.  They usually give you lots of tips and make sewing things easier.  I can't tell you how many times I've read through one of CarlaC's patterns and had a revelation on how to do something easier!



teresajoy said:


> Cathy, I added Linnette's Pocahontas dress to the bookmarks.
> 
> Heather- Watch out, you spelled Tifani's name wrong! She'll get yah for that!!! I am so jelous of all you guys meeting up!!! I wanna go!!!!!
> Hmm, wasn't Linnette's Pocahontas directions already in the bookmarks? I did it right after she posted.
> 
> Steph- I trust there will NOT be too much drinking at the Dismeet! I will not be there to monitor you guys, so who shoule I put in charge??? Jeanne, I think it should be you! You are officially in charge of making sure no one gets too tipsy!
> 
> Heather- OHHH I get so MAD at the pedatrician's offices that hand our balloons!!!! GRRRRRRRR.... and NO ONE EVER CARES!
> 
> (Ok, who is actually going to read all that??? But, I feel better having commented!)
> 
> BEEEEEUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEFFULLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!
> Wow, that is so pretty!!
> 
> How incredibly sweet is Tessa????? Have I told you laely how much I LOVE her???!!???!!!  Well, I do!



I added the Pocahontas dress to the bookmarks yesterday and named it Pocahontas dress by mrsmiller.  But, it's gone today and there's a link that's unnamed and doesn't work in the costume section.  What happened?  I'll try and fix it here in a minute.

Ahh..I can't spell names that have 2 crazy misspellings in them.  I can handle an "i" instead of a "y", or 1 "f" instead of 2 "f"s.  I just can't do them both!  

Are you trying to say you don't trust me not to get tipsy?  Have you ever seen me tipsy?  Have you ever seen me drink at all? 

Those peds that hand out balloons are just trying to drum up busines. 

I read the whole thing!

Thank you, Teresa!  



teresajoy said:


>


GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!  That must have been a really difficult project.  I'm seeing all sorts of extra seams and such.  But, it turned out SO pretty! The fabric you used looks extra nice, too.  I love the "bling"!! Isabelle will look so pretty in it at BBB!  I think Lydia's pretty funny, too. It would look even gorgeouser with a petti!



teresajoy said:


> And, here we all are the same day. This is at Howard Park Beach in Tarpon Springs. I love this park, it reminds me of my Grandpa. I use to think it was named after him when I was little (his name is Howard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia's first Disney trip. She turned 5 months old while we were there.


I LOVE these pictures!!  I especially love Lydia's little Belle and Aurora (?)dresses!  I bet she was the littlest princess at the parks!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Gorgeous stuff from last night everyone.
> 
> 
> *ARE WE MOVING TODAY?*


It all depends on how many pages we post, I think.  It'll probably be today though!


----------



## minnie2

mrsklamc said:


> I am so excited that at least two people on here only wanted to be 'mommies' too! That's all I ever wanted to be---but unfortunately, it's not what I got. I have the degree and am still waiting on the kiddos.


Add me to one of those  all I wanted to be was a mommie!  



Stephres said:


> For some reason the multi-quote dropped you.
> 
> I will tell Megan that Tessa loves her shirt. I actually ran across it in craftster but it is in Teresa's bookmarks as well.
> 
> Hey, my computer is cooperating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok two concerns:
> 
> 1) The black shirt bugs me but I can't figure out what other color to try. I was thinking cream might be better but they didn't have any at Target. Does it look bad? And I have to buy black shoes now!
> 
> 2) Do you think her teacher will look down on a homemade back to school outfit? I knew her kindergarten teacher from Jacob and I knew that she sewed and would be cool with it but I am worried that this new first grade teacher might think I am a wacko or something. Has anyone worried about that or am I completely crazy? I am also worried that the girls in first grade might give her a hard time too. Ok, I will go calm down now.


 Ok why would a teacher look down upon a homemade outfit?!?!  If she did and said something   I think you are over thinking it The outfit is adorable!   I like the black shirt but if you wanted to change the color what about yellow?  

 I too get concerned that other kids will pick on Nik for wearing clothes I made especially since she is in 3rd grade but you know she has told her friends that her mom has made x outfit when she has it on and they all seem to think it is cool!   So much so that I am teaching one of her best friends mom's to sew!  We went to the store Friday and it was great  the girls were so excited picking out material for an outfit and now THEY want matching outfits!  We told them let's Finnish the project at hand then maybe we will take them to the store to get fabric and make something matching.  
Nik is also the type who has no problem telling some one she doesn't care what they think she like something and that is all that matters.  Just like when one of my other friends 5 yr olds informed her princesses were for babies Nik said in a firm voice 'I like princesses and I AM NOT A BABY!'  Love it!  

Any way The outfit is ADORABLE!   keep up the god work and keep the cute outfits coming!



 On the Limited TOO issue.  I agree most of their stuff is a bit grown up BUT Justice really isn't that bad.  Sure there is a few things I have to tell Nik no too but for the most part they are cute.   I wouldn't have let her shop there is she hadn't been eying the store for over a yr but was too small to fit in anything.  Then my mom took her there to look and she finally grew big enough to fit in their stuff.  She mostly gets cute sweaters and jeans.  Oh and the sweat pants but I refuse to let her have ANY sweats with words on her butt!   I don't want a dirty old man looking at my 8 yr olds bottom!  JMO.  They have the only sweat pants that will fit Nik I have gotten cheap ones at Wal mart and even in 2 sizes smaller then she is she floats in them but they are too short.    So we are doomed to paying a fortune for sweats UGH!  

Some one mentioned Lands End I love them!  I actually am ordering Nik some shoes from there as well as t shirt dress and Kye a pair of cargo pants for 5.99!


----------



## ncmomof2

TinksTheBest said:


> I love this outfit!  Would you share instructions for making it?



No problem.  I used a regular capri pattern for the bottom and added a ruffle.  For the top I cut a rectangualr piece that was the right length and double her chest measurement.  So for her I used 13X20.  I added a ruffle.  Then you shir three rows, leave a space and shir three more rows.  In my other similar outfit I did two row of two but I think this is more secure and it looks fine.  I then stiched up the back and added straps.  Hope that makes sense and helps!


----------



## Stephres

GoofyG said:


>



The girls look so sweet! I love how your mom took just a smidge of the faces fabric for the bodice and used the coordinating fabric for the skirt part. Megan outgrew the outfit I made for her last summer and I don't have enough to make her a new one. Now I know what to do!



GoofyG said:


>



I'm sorry, but you're going to have to bring the pettis, they look so cute! Maybe a suitcase just for pettis?

I love how the machine appliqués came out! I keep trying to tell my mom she can do this with her machine, but she is skeptical.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Stephres-I do add extras to her uniforms. I need to post pics of this one dress in particular. It is an a-line dress with a pleated skirt attached and has a red ribbon laced down one side. I actually have several things that I need to take pics of to post. I should get this done soon.



I would love to see them. It's so nice you can add little embellishments to her uniform.



MinnieVanMom said:


> And If I dare, my sewing box!



  I bought an organizer and that's what it looks like, stuff thrown in there. At least it's a big box so you can find everything!



kpgriffin said:


>



Cute outfits and cake! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


>



Hey, we have the same serger! I like how you have the manual right next to yours and I have a picture of Rudolph fron Megan next to mine!  You are a little more practical I think. I think we need a professional to tell us how to make our dining room serve as a sewing room.



PrincessKell said:


>



Georgia looks beautiful with her new haircut! I am so happy that you two are doing better.



HeatherSue said:


> Henry told me that I shouldn't make homemade stuff for Tessa to wear to school.  He's concerned that she'll get made fun of for not having brand name stuff.  I told him we're not buying her brand name stuff anyway!  I really don't think it'll be a problem, so I plan to ignore him, as usual!
> 
> Oh Stephanie!!!  You had me rolling on the floor!!! You are so stinkin' funny!!!!
> I especially like your organized ycmt patterns!  You inspired me to go and take a picture of my "sewing room" in it's present condition.  I will post pictures shortly.



Silly Henry! I worry that too many ruffles is not practical for school and I want her to be able to play and run and do all the little kid stuff. That is sweet of Henry to be concerned for Tessa's social life. 

I am going to spend today putting things away and organizing. I am so embarrassed when people walk through our front door, that's the first thing they see! At least we don't have a playhouse and a tent in the living room any more.



HeatherSue said:


>



Megan says Tessa's nightgown is pretty. 



LisaZoe said:


> 1) I like the black. Of course I usually avoid white or cream for Zoe because they get stained the first time she wears them.
> 
> 2) I can't imagine a teacher saying anything negative about the clothes. In fact, I would be surprised if she didn't get more attention because of the handmade clothes. I also don't think the other kids would even think about the clothes being handmade unless she tells them. I have a feeling if she does mention "mommy made it" the girls will wish their moms sewed, too. LOL It's kind of funny when Zoe's friends come over and see the outfits in progress on my dress forms. They first ask if it's for Zoe and then hint how they'd like to have something like it. I even had an 11 year old girl ask me how much I'd charge to make her a dress like one I'd made for Zoe.



1) That is true. I didn't think about the stain factor.

2) Megan's friends who come over are interested in the sewing stuff. They are sweet and I do sew for them sometimes. It's the unknown possibly mean girls I am worried about! Yes, I am loony.

3) Did you make the 11 year old something? I have to know!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>



Look at all that hair! She looks like a little pageant kid with her sock curls: beautiful!



charlinn said:


>



I think it's cute! Maybe you will like it more with the matching top. I think you are brave to attempt it without a pattern. It looks great to me. 



teresajoy said:


> Steph! I love the t-shirt shorts!! Where is Megan's other shoe?? And, that is a really pretty unicorn t-shirt!
> 
> Steph- I trust there will NOT be too much drinking at the Dismeet! I will not be there to monitor you guys, so who shoule I put in charge??? Jeanne, I think it should be you! You are officially in charge of making sure no one gets too tipsy!



1) Thanks! She was trying to put the shorts on over her shoes and Jacob was giving her a hard time so she took off her shoe when she had the shorts half on. She loves that shirt, we got it in pa.

2)  for you! I do not need supervision! 



teresajoy said:


>



Oh my, this is absolutely gorgeous! I love the bling detail. Isabelle is going to flip!



teresajoy said:


>



Look how little they are! So cute in the matching pjs!



PrincessKell said:


>



We had that same sweater! I liked how Megan looked like a little preppy kid in it.


----------



## minnie2

PrincessEM&Me said:


> It's time I introduce myself!  I have been reading (and have read from the beginning of disboutique  ) for awhile.  I've come to the conclusion that
> What a wonderful group of people! I've been greatly impressed with your sewing and crafting abilities, amazed by your generosity through big give and more.  You've inspired me to finally get back to sewing!!  It's good.  Even if sewing projects have been going slow...I do have a black belt in shopping   pics soon...
> 
> and on a very exciting note....we have been planning a family vacation for next year and I doubt any of you will guess to where   so I'll tell ya WE, WHO ARE THREE, ARE GOING TO WDW IN FEBRUARY!!!
> DH and I will be celebrating our birthdays AND our 15th wedding anniversary!!!
> Our DD7 will have to endure just going to WDW, BBB, CRT, etc. and not celebrating her b'day
> 
> I hope this isn't TMI for my first post here  but it seems like I know all of you already


Welcome!  


Tinka_Belle said:


> I have something really cool to share. About a month ago the AC in my car started messing up. Sometimes it would come on and sometimes it wouldn't. I found out that the 2000-2004 Ford Tauruses have a defect that causes the Blower Motor to rust and eventually stop working. Well I am very proud to say that not only did I diagnose the problem by myself I also replace the Blower Motor and Resistor by myself. So I am now very excited that I was able to do this. So everyone should dance with me and ladies always remember that girls are smarter than boys.


 YOu ROCK!  I am so impressed!!!!!!!!!



Stephres said:


> Megan got a hotdog because it is just the three of us. Don't tell Tom, k?
> 
> Ok, I know I was being a little crazy. Maybe because all that gathering and sewing and sewing and gathering. Thanks!
> 
> I would think that it is acceptable to be a tad self-absorbed when it comes to your vacation, but I defer to the experts.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? TMI is our middle name!
> 
> I am so excited that you are going to sew, please holler if you need any help.
> 
> And are you coming to our meet? That would be so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! There will be two Stephanies (our dismeet will rock!).
> 
> This is for Jessica. It's Megan's second birthday when we bought her the little house. It was four years ago!
> 
> We did not have furniture in our formal living room so we had the house and a tunnel and a tent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now I want to see a picture of baby Dallas!*


 OMG she is so cute!  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Hi all...I was wondering if some of you would mind sharing (or sharing again if you have in the past) pictures of your sewing area.  I am trying to organize my sewing area and trying to find a permanent space to sew instead of in my dining room and trying to get ideas of sewing area/room setup...etc.  Thanks!!!!


do you really wanna see a messy coffee table? 



longaberger_lara said:


> Does anyone know what pattern this purse is made from?
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=14233067
> I found it today and fell in love with it!  Could make one for every holiday, etc., etc.!!  Thanks!


 Oh I wanna know too! It is great!


----------



## sohappy

Stephres said:


> Hey, my computer is cooperating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok two concerns:
> 
> 1) The black shirt bugs me but I can't figure out what other color to try. I was thinking cream might be better but they didn't have any at Target. Does it look bad? And I have to buy black shoes now!
> 
> 2) Do you think her teacher will look down on a homemade back to school outfit? I knew her kindergarten teacher from Jacob and I knew that she sewed and would be cool with it but I am worried that this new first grade teacher might think I am a wacko or something. Has anyone worried about that or am I completely crazy? I am also worried that the girls in first grade might give her a hard time too. Ok, I will go calm down now.



1.  LOVE the black.  I agree that it looks chalkboardish.
2.  Cooper is getting a special back to school bowling shirt.  Jackson wears a uniform that you have to buy from a certain store, so I don't get to do anything for him.  I am worried about the teachers and Cooper though.  I don't have the kids to worry about though- they are only 3 and can't read!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I have something really cool to share. About a month ago the AC in my car started messing up. Sometimes it would come on and sometimes it wouldn't. I found out that the 2000-2004 Ford Tauruses have a defect that causes the Blower Motor to rust and eventually stop working. Well I am very proud to say that not only did I diagnose the problem by myself I also replace the Blower Motor and Resistor by myself. So I am now very excited that I was able to do this. So everyone should dance with me and ladies always remember that girls are smarter than boys.



You ROCK!  You should be proud of yourself.  And I agree girls are smarter than boys (except my boys)



GoofyG said:


> Well my mom got a couple of outfits done.  Here is the friends around the world.  the oldest was not wanting to take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they came out so big!



I wanted to quote them all, but I couldn't.  LOVE THEM.  I especially love that the bigger one has big dots and the smaller one has smaller dots.  I love your son's name too!  I really pushed for Cooper to be Atticus.  I can't imagine him as anything other than a Cooper though.



GoofyG said:


> Here is what they will be wearing to Crystal Palace.  Trying to decide if I want to travel with another pettiskirt.  Already taking two for MNSSHP.  She hasn't started on Attikus's outfits yet.  I told her to wait just a little bit longer.  I feel like he is growing every day!



Love these!  You guys did a GREAT job.  If you have room, I would pack the pettis.  They make it look so special!



HeatherSue said:


> I got some flannel backed Hello Kitty fabric for $2.50/yard yesterday.  Henry worked until 3:00am last night, so I stayed up and made Tessa a nightgown out of the fabric.  She didn't even know I had bought it.  Anyway, I sewed it and then put it on her bed while she was sleeping.  She came out of her bedroom this morning hugging it.  She said "You are the best mom in the whole world."  Comments like that make it all worthwhile.
> 
> It was a really simple nighgown to make. I just used the portrait peasant pattern as a base and I lengthened and flared it out, making the skirt and bodice one piece, so I didn't have to gather anything.  It only took an hour to sew it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Tessa looked like when she saw an ad for the new Little Mermaid movie on tv.



Adorable nightgown.  No wonder she loves it.  She make the same face Jackson does when he is excited- the panting dog as I call it.  No clue why they do that!!!  Glad to know Jackson is not alone in his weirdness.  She is such a cutie!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I love the new stuff posted lately. I haven't had enough free time lately to do much sewing. DW has a new patchwork bag that I made her and for some reason everyone that sees it wants one.
> 
> The little picture of Megan was so cute, and little Ireland is growing up too.
> Leighanna starts First grade on Tuesday. Where has the time gone!
> 
> This is the Christmas card I made from that year. We were all in white so I snapped a few pics at home after her photos were done!



How cute is "baby" Leighanna!!  Love the family picture too.



teresajoy said:


> I finished Isabelle's BIG GIVE  dress today. Alicia wanted a Cinderella dress that she could wear to BBB. And, she loved the out of print pattern for it! After much searching, another Diser leant me the pattern to use!  I modified the top, so it wouldn't be so very low (really what was Disney thinking making such a low cute pattern??).
> And, Lydia modeled it for me.  I put some bling on the sleeves, puffs and neckline, but you can't see it too good in the pictures.
> 
> Ok, too many Lydia's coming right up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she was REALLY funny in that last one!
> 
> It REALLY needed a petti under it, but Lydia didn't feel like wearing one!



Great job.  It looks like a very difficult dress.  I know that Isabelle will love it.  And that Lydia- what a cutie!!

Love the old pictures too.  It is so fun to see how much they have changed in such a short time.


----------



## sohappy

I think that I am going to change my FEB DISMEET dates to Friday-Monday.  That way, I don't have to change anything about visitation with their dad or deal with any trouble in that regard.  I think it helps for a meet up too.  I cannot wait.  I keep looking for cheap airfare because I really, really want the kids to come too!


----------



## juligrl

kpgriffin said:


>



Love the outfits, but that cake is awesome!


----------



## juligrl

GoofyG said:


>


Cute dresses!   I so wish I could find that fabric - I'd love to see what MIL and I could come up with using it.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> This is my dining room table, er sewing table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right beside the china cabinet is where my notions and ycmt patterns are organized:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here on the cedar chest my grandfather made is my carefully cataloged fabric waiting to become outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry!  I need some help. I do have a large rubbermaid container of fabric and small one with commercial patterns in my bedroom closet too. I would be happy to see a real organized sewing room though!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


You crack me up! 

GoofyG- All the outfits and of course kiddos are stunning!  Love the Pooh one!
I am debating on bringing Nik's petti skirt to WDW....  



kpgriffin said:


> Here is the outfit that the girls are wearing to Animal Kingdom. I love this pattern..it was so easy.
> 
> Maggie turned 2 on Monday and we had her party this morning. The theme was Little Einsteins and the girls got to wear their DHS dresses. We'll wear the dresses again when we dine at Hollywood and Vine.


Happy bday!  What a cute outfit!  



PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone. So I dont know if I have shown you the pictures of Georgia's hair cut! She wanted it chopped SHORT!  She wants another trim before school starts, but since that is on Wednesday I dont think we will have time for it this week. here are just a few pictures. Nothing new for sewing just yet. I am working on a few things while she is with her dad until Monday. So hopefully I will have some thing to share for that. haha
> 
> This is Georgia at my new boyfriends house (yes, I have a new one. He was bbq us dinner, she loved the bean bag chair so much he let her have one!! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cute one of her at the dr. she was so nervous. Double ear infections! and she has a smile on her face. I love her hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is of the two of us! Two happy girls in the house.


What a cutie you have!  sorry about the ear infections!  


HeatherSue said:


> I got some flannel backed Hello Kitty fabric for $2.50/yard yesterday.  Henry worked until 3:00am last night, so I stayed up and made Tessa a nightgown out of the fabric.  She didn't even know I had bought it.  Anyway, I sewed it and then put it on her bed while she was sleeping.  She came out of her bedroom this morning hugging it.  She said "You are the best mom in the whole world."  Comments like that make it all worthwhile.
> 
> It was a really simple nighgown to make. I just used the portrait peasant pattern as a base and I lengthened and flared it out, making the skirt and bodice one piece, so I didn't have to gather anything.  It only took an hour to sew it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Tessa looked like when she saw an ad for the new Little Mermaid movie on tv.


 It came out great!  How sweet was tessa!  I need to get that pattern from YCMT!  i have a different one and Nik is about to outgrow it so I can use that as an excuse!

 At least you have a sewing room even if it has a bed in the middle of it!  I sew hunched over on our coffee table!  


 Karen- Can I move in with you!  your sewing room is so great!


----------



## sohappy

A few "baby" pictures of the boys- lots of random stuff from photobucket.  Get ready for too many Jackson and Coopers





























Jackson's first day of preschool- he will be wearing the same pair of shorts to first grade next week!!

















1st day last year (J in K and C in 2 year olds)


----------



## juligrl

GoofyG said:


>



Love it! 

Both of my girls just saw this (they're 5 & 2) and they both want mommy or Little Gree (MIL) to make them these dresses.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

sohappy said:


> You ROCK!  You should be proud of yourself.  And I agree girls are smarter than boys (except my boys)


I wasn't in reference to little boys. Everyone knows that they are very smart.  They start out learning everything that they can and then when they hit their teen years they forget about everything except girls and cars.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

karebear1 said:


>



I love your sewing/craft room!!!  I must have missed it when you posted it before, but that is my dream sewing room....but first, I must find a room and we don't have an extra!!  Maybe when the kids are older I will claim the gameroom/playroom upstair and convert it into my sewing room!!



PrincessKell said:


>



I just love Georgia's curls!  So pretty!!!



HeatherSue said:


> CHIANNA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (belated)
> IRELAND!!



Happy Birthday to Chianna and Ireland!!  Lots of August babies on here.



HeatherSue said:


>



Love the Hello Kitty pajamas!!!  And at least you have a sewing "room" and not a dining room table...I wish I had a room, so I can just shut that door when I don't want to see my mess!   



HeatherSue said:


> It's plain to see that you just need to get rid of that serger. So, go ahead and pack it up and send it on over to me.



LOL... trust me, there are days when I want to get rid of that thing.




PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I love the new stuff posted lately. I haven't had enough free time lately to do much sewing. DW has a new patchwork bag that I made her and for some reason everyone that sees it wants one.



We need pictures of the purse, and Leighanna is adorable with those curls!!!!!



teresajoy said:


>



I love the CInderella dress....so beautiful!!!!



teresajoy said:


> Same year. Heather got matching pajamas for all the girls.
> 
> My how they grow!



Love the pictures of the girls in matching pajamas!!  



PrincessKell said:


>




I love this picture!



Stephres said:


> Hey, we have the same serger! I like how you have the manual right next to yours and I have a picture of Rudolph fron Megan next to mine!  You are a little more practical I think. I think we need a professional to tell us how to make our dining room serve as a sewing room.



That just shows that you know how to work your serger, and I still need to read the manual!!   My sewing area is also the first thing that people see when they walk in the door...that's why I really want to move it somewhere else!


----------



## karebear1

jham said:


> Very cute, I like the black shirt.  It says "chalkboard" to me and looks very schoolish.



I didn't think of that! It does look chalk-boardish!!  CUTE!!  



jham said:


> Okay, I'm EXHAUSTED.  It just took me forever to catch up.  Today was my baby Lily's 3rd birthday and Jayden's is Monday so Mike and I took 6 kids to the local amusement park today.  In other words, I took 7 kids to the local amusement park today.  Mike has a cold and is behaving worse than any of the other 6 kids I had.    I have lots of pictures of birthday girls and outfits and stuff I made and a really funny picture of Luke but I'll have to post them tomorrow.  I'm too tired now.



  To Jayden and Lily!! 



HeatherSue said:


> Today (er...yesterday) is also the 18th anniversary of the day I met Henry at the mall!



How time passes when true love arrives!   Did you go back to the mall and recreate the event??  




PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I was feeling nostalgic and looked up a pic of Leighanna when she was four.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curls made by little rag rollers!
> 
> This is the Christmas card I made from that year. We were all in white so I snapped a few pics at home after her photos were done!



Loved those pics and the Christmas card as well. You have a really beautiful little family!



charlinn said:


> OMG!!!  This is incredible!!  I am so envious   Some day I hope to have my own craft room...for now it's Kitchen Table...like many it appears.  Beautiful!!



Thank You- It took a mere 27 years of being married before I got mine! Maybe you'll get yours before having to wait that long!!



teresajoy said:


> Karen- I love those buckets you have hanging in your sewing room!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (Ok, who is actually going to read all that??? But, I feel better having commented!)



I got those buckets etc at Ikea. They were inexpensive and gave the room a really great look and I FINALLY found something I could all my markers etc. in. If you have an Ikea near you, it's worth the trip to get these! It was like $35.00 for the whole thing.

ANd........  I actually read the whole thing! You are too funny girlie!  



teresajoy said:


> I finished Isabelle's BIG GIVE  dress today. Alicia wanted a Cinderella dress that she could wear to BBB. And, she loved the out of print pattern for it! After much searching, another Diser leant me the pattern to use!  I modified the top, so it wouldn't be so very low (really what was Disney thinking making such a low cute pattern??).
> And, Lydia modeled it for me.  I put some bling on the sleeves, puffs and neckline, but you can't see it too good in the pictures.
> 
> Ok, too many Lydia's coming right up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she was REALLY funny in that last one!
> 
> It REALLY needed a petti under it, but Lydia didn't feel like wearing one!



BEAUTIFUL WORK! This dress is so pretty and has GREAT twirl factor!

LOVE taht last pic! She IS funny!!  

OH!!! and *Heather*-  You are such a sweet Mommy! Tessa will remember the day she woke up and found that Hello Kitty nightgown on her bed (and for really no special reason or occasion) FOREVER!! It's things like that that build a special relationship between Mom and child. The nightgown was adorable, but more adorable is the fact that you made that for her just for the heck of it. Makes me wanna just sit in the corner and cry a little.


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Okay, I'm EXHAUSTED.  It just took me forever to catch up.  Today was my baby Lily's 3rd birthday and Jayden's is Monday so Mike and I took 6 kids to the local amusement park today.  In other words, I took 7 kids to the local amusement park today.  Mike has a cold and is behaving worse than any of the other 6 kids I had.    I have lots of pictures of birthday girls and outfits and stuff I made and a really funny picture of Luke but I'll have to post them tomorrow.  I'm too tired now.


Happy bday to both your girls!


LisaZoe said:


> I remember seeing your dress. It's so cute. I love the fabric because of the sparkles. The pants were actually made using a remnant from a past project - this set:


Oh I love that one!  

Can you still get that fabric?  I got mine YRS ago long before I started making Nik clothes.  I think I got it to make her doll something...  I would LOVe to find more.  I have no clue where I got it either....


PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I love the new stuff posted lately. I haven't had enough free time lately to do much sewing. DW has a new patchwork bag that I made her and for some reason everyone that sees it wants one.
> 
> The little picture of Megan was so cute, and little Ireland is growing up too.
> Leighanna starts First grade on Tuesday. Where has the time gone!
> 
> I was feeling nostalgic and looked up a pic of Leighanna when she was four.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curls made by little rag rollers!
> 
> This is the Christmas card I made from that year. We were all in white so I snapped a few pics at home after her photos were done!


What a cutie she is! 

 Any chance you will post a picture of the purse I would love to see it!


teresajoy said:


> I finished Isabelle's BIG GIVE  dress today. Alicia wanted a Cinderella dress that she could wear to BBB. And, she loved the out of print pattern for it! After much searching, another Diser leant me the pattern to use!  I modified the top, so it wouldn't be so very low (really what was Disney thinking making such a low cute pattern??).
> And, Lydia modeled it for me.  I put some bling on the sleeves, puffs and neckline, but you can't see it too good in the pictures.
> 
> Ok, too many Lydia's coming right up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she was REALLY funny in that last one!
> 
> It REALLY needed a petti under it, but Lydia didn't feel like wearing one!


 Stunning!!!!!!  

 I love all the old photos!  Man Buzz never ages does he 




PrincessKell said:


> well now I want to post older pictures.  They are just so fun. here are some of Georgia when she was younger. She doesn't seem to change!
> 
> Here is one of the first dresses I made for her. this was about 2.5yrs ago. I love this picture at our old house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from Georgia's first trip to Disneyland. I just love how Snow White was with her. Soo cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from our trip last November during Thanksgiving weekend.


 Love those boots!  The outfit of course is adorable!  

 Love the funny faces


----------



## kpgriffin

I wish I could say that I made the cake. I bought it at a local bakery and then added the LE figures that I picked up on Clearance at 
Target.  It tasted as good as it looked. Notice that I said tasted...less than 24 hours later it is all one.


----------



## HeatherSue

sohappy said:


> I think that I am going to change my FEB DISMEET dates to Friday-Monday.  That way, I don't have to change anything about visitation with their dad or deal with any trouble in that regard.  I think it helps for a meet up too.  I cannot wait.  I keep looking for cheap airfare because I really, really want the kids to come too!


I'll change your dates on the other board then!  I hope you can find some cheap tickets! We'd love to meet the boys, too!



minnie2 said:


> It came out great!  How sweet was tessa!  I need to get that pattern from YCMT!  i have a different one and Nik is about to outgrow it so I can use that as an excuse!
> 
> At least you have a sewing room even if it has a bed in the middle of it!  I sew hunched over on our coffee table!


Thank you!! You definitely need that pattern.  It's SO versatile! 

I sew at my dining room table since there isn't any room in my "sewing room" LOL!



sohappy said:


>


Those boys just melt my heart!!! They are gorgeous (but tell them I said they are very handsome and tough looking)


----------



## HeatherSue

karebear1 said:


> How time passes when true love arrives!   Did you go back to the mall and recreate the event??
> 
> I got those buckets etc at Ikea. They were inexpensive and gave the room a really great look and I FINALLY found something I could all my markers etc. in. If you have an Ikea near you, it's worth the trip to get these! It was like $35.00 for the whole thing.
> 
> OH!!! and *Heather*-  You are such a sweet Mommy! Tessa will remember the day she woke up and found that Hello Kitty nightgown on her bed (and for really no special reason or occasion) FOREVER!! It's things like that that build a special relationship between Mom and child. The nightgown was adorable, but more adorable is the fact that you made that for her just for the heck of it. Makes me wanna just sit in the corner and cry a little.


No, but we did go to a parade, does that count? hehe

I wish we had an IKEA near us!!! They are the coolest stores!!  I've only been to one once, in Pittsburg.

You went and made me cry with that comment about Tessa's nightgown.  I hadn't thought of it that way at all.   Thank you!


----------



## DisneyMama629

I updated my trip report!!!

We've arrived at Vero Beach!  If you want to go straight to the new installment click here...  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=26973809&postcount=17

Or you can click the link in my signature to start from the beginning. 

I have to say, I'm loving all the old kiddo pics and the sewing room pics.  I'm in the process of redoing my sewing room in Mickey Mouse!  I'll be sure to post pics when I finish it.


----------



## CastleCreations

Well I'm almost finished with the cruise outifits...only one top to go!!!! 
I made the girls try on everything this morning, so forgive the hair. It's all I could do to get Ireland's hair out of the way, while trying to get her in and out of clothes. So total outfits made so far 15!!! YUP 15!! only 1 to go!!!!!
I don't think I posted Alexis' toy story outfit. I bought the woody shirt and made her the rest. She didn't want to wear pants, so I used the red gingham with it. I'm pretty happy with it. The other pictures are Ireland's birthday, she FINALLY got her DS. I thought she was too young and too rough to have one, so I made her wait until she turned 7. She received a total of 8 games for it, so now I will never see her again.  She also got a Razor scooter...these things make me nervous. But she's great on it...she sailed down the driveway, and is starting to learn tricks. I do make her wear her helmet with it though... 
Okay..enough chat..here's the pictures...then I'm off to Wallyworld to pick up last minute school stuff with the rest of the free world....
I also want to see all of those first day of school pictures everyone.....


----------



## DisneyMama629

CastleCreations said:


> Well I'm almost finished with the cruise outifits...only one top to go!!!!
> I made the girls try on everything this morning, so forgive the hair. It's all I could do to get Ireland's hair out of the way, while trying to get her in and out of clothes. So total outfits made so far 15!!! YUP 15!! only 1 to go!!!!!
> I don't think I posted Alexis' toy story outfit. I bought the woody shirt and made her the rest. She didn't want to wear pants, so I used the red gingham with it. I'm pretty happy with it. The other pictures are Ireland's birthday, she FINALLY got her DS. I thought she was too young and too rough to have one, so I made her wait until she turned 7. She received a total of 8 games for it, so now I will never see her again.  She also got a Razor scooter...these things make me nervous. But she's great on it...she sailed down the driveway, and is starting to learn tricks. I do make her wear her helmet with it though...
> Okay..enough chat..here's the pictures...then I'm off to Wallyworld to pick up last minute school stuff with the rest of the free world....
> I also want to see all of those first day of school pictures everyone.....



Those outfits are gorgeous!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Here is my nostalgia! This is Kirsta's 2nd Bday party. She had a Monster party and we dressed her up like Boo. She got Betty as a present. I wish I knew where that wagon went. Anyway, Betty has grown up also, she now sports a dreadlock hairdo and had a body replacement. Oh... and gone blind in one eye. 

Boy, things change in 5 years!!


----------



## CastleCreations

SallyfromDE said:


> Here is my nostalgia! This is Kirsta's 2nd Bday party. She had a Monster party and we dressed her up like Boo. She got Betty as a present. I wish I knew where that wagon went. Anyway, Betty has grown up also, she now sports a dreadlock hairdo and had a body replacement. Oh... and gone blind in one eye.
> 
> Boy, things change in 5 years!!



I love it!!! We have a Mr. Bear, who sadly, his fur is so matted, it has covered his eyes and  he is now blind as well. I hope someone doesn't call Animal Control on us...


----------



## karebear1

CastleCreations said:


> Well I'm almost finished with the cruise outifits...only one top to go!!!!
> I made the girls try on everything this morning, so forgive the hair. It's all I could do to get Ireland's hair out of the way, while trying to get her in and out of clothes. So total outfits made so far 15!!! YUP 15!! only 1 to go!!!!!
> I don't think I posted Alexis' toy story outfit. I bought the woody shirt and made her the rest. She didn't want to wear pants, so I used the red gingham with it. I'm pretty happy with it. The other pictures are Ireland's birthday, she FINALLY got her DS. I thought she was too young and too rough to have one, so I made her wait until she turned 7. She received a total of 8 games for it, so now I will never see her again.  She also got a Razor scooter...these things make me nervous. But she's great on it...she sailed down the driveway, and is starting to learn tricks. I do make her wear her helmet with it though...
> Okay..enough chat..here's the pictures...then I'm off to Wallyworld to pick up last minute school stuff with the rest of the free world....
> I also want to see all of those first day of school pictures everyone.....



Really, REALLY CUTE!! Great Job!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

CastleCreations said:


> I also want to see all of those first day of school pictures everyone.....


WOW!!!!!!  Love the cruise dresses!  Those pants witht the logo are so cute!

Gotta love the Jesse and Woody outfits!  I bought some fabric so I can CASE your Jesse for Tessa.  I hope you don't mind! If you do, too bad!  I haven't decided on what to do for Sawyer.  He has a Buzz Lightyear costume already, but it would be really cute if he was Woody.



SallyfromDE said:


> Here is my nostalgia! This is Kirsta's 2nd Bday party. She had a Monster party and we dressed her up like Boo. She got Betty as a present. I wish I knew where that wagon went. Anyway, Betty has grown up also, she now sports a dreadlock hairdo and had a body replacement. Oh... and gone blind in one eye.
> 
> Boy, things change in 5 years!!



Oh my gosh, how cute is she!?!  

Poor little Betty!


----------



## billwendy

LouiesMama said:


> Hi from our new home in Towson, MD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my living room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have internet access for two whole weeks!  I have so much lurking to catch up on!!!
> 
> Anyways, I am so happy to be here, and can't wait to get settled and get back into sewing!!!  From what I've read online, there are some great fabric stores in the MD/DC area.  If anyone is from these parts and can give me a heads up on where to shop, it would be much appreciated!
> 
> CarlaC



Hi Carla, 

Whew, moving is tough, isnt it!!!! You'll be back into sewing before you know it!!!

Wendy


----------



## billwendy

Hi HeatherSUe,

It would be cute if Sawyer was Woody, but Buzz would also be cute cause isnt that who Jesse fell for?????


----------



## sahm1000

CampbellScot said:


> Holy Cannoli TROPICAL STORM FAY?!
> 
> 
> 
> We leave on Thursday for Disney...set to arrive around 11am.
> 
> somebody, ANYBODY in Florida, please use your extensive Hurricane knowledge to tell me that any nasty weather will be GONE by Thursday...
> 
> okay...calm my hysteria...
> 
> GO!



Oh, it's going to pass over and miss you entirely!  I am sending  your way that it all works out.  Have fun!  Be careful!  And don't forget to write a trip report when you get back!



Stephres said:


> For some reason the multi-quote dropped you.
> 
> I will tell Megan that Tessa loves her shirt. I actually ran across it in craftster but it is in Teresa's bookmarks as well.
> 
> Hey, my computer is cooperating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok two concerns:
> 
> 1) The black shirt bugs me but I can't figure out what other color to try. I was thinking cream might be better but they didn't have any at Target. Does it look bad? And I have to buy black shoes now!
> 
> 2) Do you think her teacher will look down on a homemade back to school outfit? I knew her kindergarten teacher from Jacob and I knew that she sewed and would be cool with it but I am worried that this new first grade teacher might think I am a wacko or something. Has anyone worried about that or am I completely crazy? I am also worried that the girls in first grade might give her a hard time too. Ok, I will go calm down now.




I think the outfit is fantastic!  And the black shirt looks great.  My girls' dresses for their first day are mostly black too.  And her teacher I'm sure will just think that her outfit is adorable.  And don't worry about the other kids either.  If it is a problem I'm sure that Megan will let you know (but I'm also sure that it won't be a problem!).  I don't think that kids understand the stigma to "homemade" clothes now, especially since Megan's are boutique worthy!




PrincessEM&Me said:


> It's time I introduce myself!  I have been reading (and have read from the beginning of disboutique  ) for awhile.  I've come to the conclusion that
> What a wonderful group of people! I've been greatly impressed with your sewing and crafting abilities, amazed by your generosity through big give and more.  You've inspired me to finally get back to sewing!!  It's good.  Even if sewing projects have been going slow...I do have a black belt in shopping   pics soon...
> 
> and on a very exciting note....we have been planning a family vacation for next year and I doubt any of you will guess to where   so I'll tell ya WE, WHO ARE THREE, ARE GOING TO WDW IN FEBRUARY!!!
> DH and I will be celebrating our birthdays AND our 15th wedding anniversary!!!
> Our DD7 will have to endure just going to WDW, BBB, CRT, etc. and not celebrating her b'day
> 
> I hope this isn't TMI for my first post here  but it seems like I know all of you already




 Please share more!




Tinka_Belle said:


> I have something really cool to share. About a month ago the AC in my car started messing up. Sometimes it would come on and sometimes it wouldn't. I found out that the 2000-2004 Ford Tauruses have a defect that causes the Blower Motor to rust and eventually stop working. Well I am very proud to say that not only did I diagnose the problem by myself I also replace the Blower Motor and Resistor by myself. So I am now very excited that I was able to do this. So everyone should dance with me and ladies always remember that girls are smarter than boys.:QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Did you ever doubt that girls were smarter than boys?????????  Congratulations on being able to fix your car


----------



## sohappy

Tinka_Belle said:


> I wasn't in reference to little boys. Everyone knows that they are very smart.  They start out learning everything that they can and then when they hit their teen years they forget about everything except girls and cars.



hehe!  I knew that you didn't mean that, but I didn't feel right saying Girls are the best with 2 little boys (even though I think girls are AWESOME!!).  I don't even want to think about the teenage years!!



HeatherSue said:


> I'll change your dates on the other board then!  I hope you can find some cheap tickets! We'd love to meet the boys, too!
> 
> 
> Those boys just melt my heart!!! They are gorgeous (but tell them I said they are very handsome and tough looking)



Thanks!  I know in the end, I will cave and just pay whatever I have to.  I don't want to go without them.

Thanks for the compliments on the boys as well.  I find myself all too often calling Cooper pretty.  Jackson is very quick to correct me that they are handsome!  Yesterday when C was getting his hair cut, the lady called him a "cutie pie".  He told her, "hey, that is what my mom calls me!!!".  It was really funny and made me feel pretty special.  I think that your kiddos are just beautiful as well.  All the pics with your dad's camera- AMAZING.  My fave though was the one with Sawyer making a face and Tessa's cheeks full of air.  I literally laughed out loud at that.  That is the kind of picture you pull out in twenty years and have tears streaming down your face you are laughing so hard (or the mommys have tears because they realize how much time has passed).


----------



## Natalie_89

juligrl said:


> Love the outfits, but that cake is awesome!



yeah that little einsteins cake is amazing did u make it urself???


----------



## sahm1000

GoofyG said:


> Here is what they will be wearing to Crystal Palace.  Trying to decide if I want to travel with another pettiskirt.  Already taking two for MNSSHP.  She hasn't started on Attikus's outfits yet.  I told her to wait just a little bit longer.  I feel like he is growing every day!




Love this outfit!  Very cute!  Fantastic appliques!



GoofyG said:


> The 2yr old didn't want to try the pooh outfit.  My crazy kids, good thing they aren't models!
> Just for fun!




Love Attikus's outfit!  I bought that outfit before Lilly was born in case she had been a boy.  Did I ever tell you that I love his name?  To Kill A Mockingbird is my favorite book, is that who you named him after?


----------



## sahm1000

kpgriffin said:


> Here is the outfit that the girls are wearing to Animal Kingdom. I love this pattern..it was so easy.
> 
> Maggie turned 2 on Monday and we had her party this morning. The theme was Little Einsteins and the girls got to wear their DHS dresses. We'll wear the dresses again when we dine at Hollywood and Vine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Can you believe that our one year old can already blow up a ballon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the outfits posted lately.



Can we see a bigger picture of the Animal Kingdom outfit?  It looks adorable, what pattern did you use?  The little Einstein outfit is cute too!  



karebear1 said:


> OK- you've seen it a million times, but here is my craft, sewing room. Have no fear- it was once a jumble of a mess!
> 
> Fabric storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing tables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverse view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually changed things up some, can you see how??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least.....



     Love  your space!  I am jealous!



PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone. So I dont know if I have shown you the pictures of Georgia's hair cut! She wanted it chopped SHORT!  She wants another trim before school starts, but since that is on Wednesday I dont think we will have time for it this week. here are just a few pictures. Nothing new for sewing just yet. I am working on a few things while she is with her dad until Monday. So hopefully I will have some thing to share for that. haha
> 
> This is Georgia at my new boyfriends house (yes, I have a new one. He was bbq us dinner, she loved the bean bag chair so much he let her have one!! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cute one of her at the dr. she was so nervous. Double ear infections! and she has a smile on her face. I love her hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is of the two of us! Two happy girls in the house.



Great pictures!  Glad you both look and seem so happy!



HeatherSue said:


> Did you know that balloons are one of the top choking hazards for children?  They are especially dangerous because they are nearly impossible to get out of the throat once they're aspirated.  So, the balloon can pop, they can breathe it in, and it won't come back out.  My friend's nephew died when he choked on a balloon at his 2nd birthday party. (Yes, more death stories Steph) Most people don't know how dangerous they are.  The mylar ballons are much safer.  Sorry to get preachy, but that's just me!  You should see Teresa and I at kid's events where they try to hand out balloons to kids.  We try to educate everyone.



My husband and I are paranoid about this too!  Don't know if I mentioned it before, but my Dad owns funeral homes (he's a funeral director) and my DH and I remember them burying a soldier's son (stationed in Germany at the time) who was about 20 months.  He had been playing with a balloon and it popped.  When the balloon popped it startled him and he opened his mouth and inhaled the popped balloon.  They were unable to save him unfortunately.


----------



## mrsklamc

Does it mean I spend too much time on the DIS if I was trying to figure out if you got Ireland a boy doll or something that you were calling her "DS"?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mrsklamc said:


> Does it mean I spend too much time on the DIS if I was trying to figure out if you got Ireland a boy doll or something that you were calling her "DS"?



        

Thought the same exact thing...which is a shame since that is what Ash wants for Christmas!!!


----------



## sahm1000

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I love the new stuff posted lately. I haven't had enough free time lately to do much sewing. DW has a new patchwork bag that I made her and for some reason everyone that sees it wants one.
> 
> The little picture of Megan was so cute, and little Ireland is growing up too.
> Leighanna starts First grade on Tuesday. Where has the time gone!
> 
> I was feeling nostalgic and looked up a pic of Leighanna when she was four.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curls made by little rag rollers!
> 
> This is the Christmas card I made from that year. We were all in white so I snapped a few pics at home after her photos were done!



Such cute pictures!  Why do they grow up so quickly?  Great Christmas card too!



teresajoy said:


> I finished Isabelle's BIG GIVE  dress today. Alicia wanted a Cinderella dress that she could wear to BBB. And, she loved the out of print pattern for it! After much searching, another Diser leant me the pattern to use!  I modified the top, so it wouldn't be so very low (really what was Disney thinking making such a low cute pattern??).
> And, Lydia modeled it for me.  I put some bling on the sleeves, puffs and neckline, but you can't see it too good in the pictures.
> 
> Ok, too many Lydia's coming right up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she was REALLY funny in that last one!
> 
> It REALLY needed a petti under it, but Lydia didn't feel like wearing one!




Wow!  What a lucky little girl to get a dress like that!  Fantastic job!



PrincessKell said:


> well now I want to post older pictures.  They are just so fun. here are some of Georgia when she was younger. She doesn't seem to change!
> 
> Here is one of the first dresses I made for her. this was about 2.5yrs ago. I love this picture at our old house.
> 
> this is from Georgia's first trip to Disneyland. I just love how Snow White was with her. Soo cute.



Love this picture!  



CastleCreations said:


> Well I'm almost finished with the cruise outifits...only one top to go!!!!
> I made the girls try on everything this morning, so forgive the hair. It's all I could do to get Ireland's hair out of the way, while trying to get her in and out of clothes. So total outfits made so far 15!!! YUP 15!! only 1 to go!!!!!
> I don't think I posted Alexis' toy story outfit. I bought the woody shirt and made her the rest. She didn't want to wear pants, so I used the red gingham with it. I'm pretty happy with it. The other pictures are Ireland's birthday, she FINALLY got her DS. I thought she was too young and too rough to have one, so I made her wait until she turned 7. She received a total of 8 games for it, so now I will never see her again.  She also got a Razor scooter...these things make me nervous. But she's great on it...she sailed down the driveway, and is starting to learn tricks. I do make her wear her helmet with it though...
> Okay..enough chat..here's the pictures...then I'm off to Wallyworld to pick up last minute school stuff with the rest of the free world....
> I also want to see all of those first day of school pictures everyone.....



Love the outfits!


----------



## princessmom29

Hi guys. I know i haven't posted for a while, but school started back this week and I no longer have time to breathe.!!! Anyway, everyone is making the cutest stuff!!!! All of this talk about kids and customs and wether they get made fun of made me realize that Sarah has gotten more compliments on her clothes in the week that she has been back at school than all of last year. Before i discovered you guys she just wore short/ jeans and tees to school b/c she was so rough on good clothes. I have even made a couple things for her bf because she wanted one like Sarah's. It kind of makes me wonder what they thought of how I was dressing her before!?!? Anyway, she is only four, but her teacher and the others at the school have been very complimentary and there is one other little girl in her class wears some customs to school and as far as I know none of the kids make fun of them.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

GoofyG said:


>



These are both adorable, but I   the Pooh one.  It's perfect for Crystal Palace.  The characters will love it. 



karebear1 said:


> OK- you've seen it a million times, but here is my craft, sewing room. Have no fear- it was once a jumble of a mess!
> We actually changed things up some, can you see how??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I lvoe this room!  I wich I had the time & a bit of extra money to do a room up - oh wait - I'd need a room too.   



HeatherSue said:


> I got some flannel backed Hello Kitty fabric for $2.50/yard yesterday.  Henry worked until 3:00am last night, so I stayed up and made Tessa a nightgown out of the fabric.  She didn't even know I had bought it.  Anyway, I sewed it and then put it on her bed while she was sleeping.  She came out of her bedroom this morning hugging it.  She said "You are the best mom in the whole world."  Comments like that make it all worthwhile.
> 
> It was a really simple nighgown to make. I just used the portrait peasant pattern as a base and I lengthened and flared it out, making the skirt and bodice one piece, so I didn't have to gather anything.  It only took an hour to sew it!



That's a cute gown & a super sweet girl.  You can tell she really loves it.

I NEED to know where you got that Mickey fabric.  Really - I do - it's great!


----------



## mrsklamc

I think there's a societal difference- When I was a kid if I had homemade clothes it was because we were poor, but now (as we all know) fabric ain't exactly 'cheap' and people don't know how to sew as much.


----------



## jham

teresajoy said:


> I finished Isabelle's BIG GIVE  dress today. Alicia wanted a Cinderella dress that she could wear to BBB. And, she loved the out of print pattern for it! After much searching, another Diser leant me the pattern to use!  I modified the top, so it wouldn't be so very low (really what was Disney thinking making such a low cute pattern??).
> And, Lydia modeled it for me.  I put some bling on the sleeves, puffs and neckline, but you can't see it too good in the pictures.
> 
> Ok, too many Lydia's coming right up!



GORGEOUS!  you did a great job!  Oh, and the dress is nice too   

Tom, love the Little Leighanna pictures!  Great curls. 

Elisa, love the cruise and Jessie/Woody outfits!


----------



## jham

Okay, here are my birthday girls.  

Our family tradition is to wake the birthday person by coming into their room and singing happy birthday.  Then they get to open some or all of their presents.  

I made the quilt, sheet and pillow for Lily's Bitty Baby crib:






Her new princess coat:






The birthday outfit I decided to make at the last minute:











Jayden and her 2 BFFs that came with us for her birthday party 






And Luke on the ride home--he slept like this for about 30 minutes.    at least the water bottle was empty.  I guess he was tired. 






And cake and ice cream at home after a looooong day at the amusement park:


----------



## jessica52877

What sweet birthday pictures of Jayden and Lili. I love the birthday outfit! Looks like all the kids had fun. I can't believe Luke slept like that for so long!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

jham said:


> Okay, I'm EXHAUSTED.  It just took me forever to catch up.  Today was my baby Lily's 3rd birthday and Jayden's is Monday so Mike and I took 6 kids to the local amusement park today.  In other words, I took 7 kids to the local amusement park today.  Mike has a cold and is behaving worse than any of the other 6 kids I had.    I have lots of pictures of birthday girls and outfits and stuff I made and a really funny picture of Luke but I'll have to post them tomorrow.  I'm too tired now.



Happy Birthday Lily & Jayden!! 



teresajoy said:


> I finished Isabelle's BIG GIVE  dress today. Alicia wanted a Cinderella dress that she could wear to BBB. And, she loved the out of print pattern for it! After much searching, another Diser leant me the pattern to use!  I modified the top, so it wouldn't be so very low (really what was Disney thinking making such a low cute pattern??).
> And, Lydia modeled it for me.  I put some bling on the sleeves, puffs and neckline, but you can't see it too good in the pictures.
> 
> Ok, too many Lydia's coming right up!



Gorgeous!  She's going to love it!



jham said:


> The birthday outfit I decided to make at the last minute:



I just love Lily's outfit!  Luke's pic had me  that's just too cute!


----------



## CampbellScot

teresajoy said:


>



It is simply FABULOUS!!! Are you sure you weren't one of Cindy's mice in a former life? SuzyJoy perhaps?  I LOVE IT!! Pretty Lyddy makes the outfit!



CastleCreations said:


> Well I'm almost finished with the cruise outifits...only one top to go!!!!
> I made the girls try on everything this morning, so forgive the hair. It's all I could do to get Ireland's hair out of the way, while trying to get her in and out of clothes. So total outfits made so far 15!!! YUP 15!! only 1 to go!!!!!
> I don't think I posted Alexis' toy story outfit. I bought the woody shirt and made her the rest. She didn't want to wear pants, so I used the red gingham with it. I'm pretty happy with it. The other pictures are Ireland's birthday, she FINALLY got her DS. I thought she was too young and too rough to have one, so I made her wait until she turned 7. She received a total of 8 games for it, so now I will never see her again.  She also got a Razor scooter...these things make me nervous. But she's great on it...she sailed down the driveway, and is starting to learn tricks. I do make her wear her helmet with it though...
> Okay..enough chat..here's the pictures...then I'm off to Wallyworld to pick up last minute school stuff with the rest of the free world....
> I also want to see all of those first day of school pictures everyone.....



If your girls get any dang cuter I just don't know what! LOVE the Jessie and Woody Costumes too! The cruise dress has always been one of my all time Elisa Faves!!!



jham said:


> Okay, here are my birthday girls.
> 
> Our family tradition is to wake the birthday person by coming into their room and singing happy birthday.  Then they get to open some or all of their presents.
> 
> I made the quilt, sheet and pillow for Lily's Bitty Baby crib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her new princess coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday outfit I decided to make at the last minute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayden and her 2 BFFs that came with us for her birthday party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Luke on the ride home--he slept like this for about 30 minutes.    at least the water bottle was empty.  I guess he was tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cake and ice cream at home after a looooong day at the amusement park:



OH my goodness...Little Lily is 3...and  Big girl Jayden is 11 now?!  These children and their refusal to quit growing! 

Your children are gorgeous. Truly...so incredibly gorgeous. Lily's b-day outfit is precious!!! And LUKE!!  

thanks for sharing!!! *almost* makes me want to have babies of my own...almost...maybe...someday...maybe...


----------



## twob4him

Oh I am sooooo far behind! I do want to say Happy Birthday to all the little ones!!!  
I love all of the sewing rooms and creations over the last few days!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

Stephres said:


> 3) Did you make the 11 year old something? I have to know!



No, I told her the price (about 1/4 what I'd done on eBay) and she still seemed interested but never followed up. I hated even asking for anything but I knew if I didn't, I'd be swamped with requests from other friends. I've made some tees as gifts, though, and they always seem thrilled. We've also "handed down" a few things Zoe's outgrown.



minnie2 said:


> Can you still get that fabric?  I got mine YRS ago long before I started making Nik clothes.  I think I got it to make her doll something...  I would LOVe to find more.  I have no clue where I got it either....



I got it at JoAnns but that was almost 2 years ago. I haven't looked for it recently but it seems like I saw it not that long ago. I want to check again because I had someone request a Sleeping Beauty twirl set and she loved that print.



CastleCreations said:


> The other pictures are Ireland's birthday, she FINALLY got her DS. I thought she was too young and too rough to have one, so I made her wait until she turned 7. She received a total of 8 games for it, so now I will never see her again.  She also got a Razor scooter...these things make me nervous. But she's great on it...she sailed down the driveway, and is starting to learn tricks. I do make her wear her helmet with it though...



I felt the same way when Zoe got her Razor. She'd had a Disney Princess 3 wheel scooter first and liked it but once she tried a friend's Razor, she didn't want to go back. I was amazed how quickly she mastered it. She is required to wear her helmet on all riding toys and the rule applies to friends who come over and want to ride the scooter. Heck, I even made them wear a helmet if they were riding in the back of the wagon as a friend pulled it.  



mrsklamc said:


> I think there's a societal difference- When I was a kid if I had homemade clothes it was because we were poor, but now (as we all know) fabric ain't exactly 'cheap' and people don't know how to sew as much.



My mom and grandmother sewed for my sisters until they got to the age where the brand mattered. It was definitely because of the cost. There were 5 of us kids and we often were scraping by. I first learned to sew when I was 10 or 11 and made quite a few things in high school but told anyone because I didn't want to admit it. However, for me it wasn't the cost so much as I had trouble finding clothes that fit that weren't designed for "matrons". 



jham said:


> And Luke on the ride home--he slept like this for about 30 minutes.    at least the water bottle was empty.  I guess he was tired.



I was  at this photo! It is so something I can imagine a child doing. I envy them the ability to sleep so soundly.  

BTW - Happy Birthday (belated?) to all the birthday girls, boys and parents!!!


----------



## sohappy

jham said:


> Okay, here are my birthday girls.
> 
> Our family tradition is to wake the birthday person by coming into their room and singing happy birthday.  Then they get to open some or all of their presents.
> 
> I made the quilt, sheet and pillow for Lily's Bitty Baby crib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her new princess coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday outfit I decided to make at the last minute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayden and her 2 BFFs that came with us for her birthday party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Luke on the ride home--he slept like this for about 30 minutes.    at least the water bottle was empty.  I guess he was tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cake and ice cream at home after a looooong day at the amusement park:



How adorable!  Looks like such a fun day.  Lily looks like she had a blast, as does Jayden.  Jayden's eyes are just beautiful-  what color are they?  They remind me a lot of XH's cousins eyes.  I always called them "honey" colored.  Soooo beautiful.


----------



## Clared

jham said:


> Okay, here are my birthday girls.
> 
> Our family tradition is to wake the birthday person by coming into their room and singing happy birthday.  Then they get to open some or all of their presents.
> 
> I made the quilt, sheet and pillow for Lily's Bitty Baby crib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her new princess coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday outfit I decided to make at the last minute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayden and her 2 BFFs that came with us for her birthday party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Luke on the ride home--he slept like this for about 30 minutes.    at least the water bottle was empty.  I guess he was tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cake and ice cream at home after a looooong day at the amusement park:



 

I wish I could sleep that well!!


----------



## sahm1000

jham said:


> Okay, here are my birthday girls.
> 
> Our family tradition is to wake the birthday person by coming into their room and singing happy birthday.  Then they get to open some or all of their presents.
> 
> I made the quilt, sheet and pillow for Lily's Bitty Baby crib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her new princess coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday outfit I decided to make at the last minute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayden and her 2 BFFs that came with us for her birthday party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Luke on the ride home--he slept like this for about 30 minutes.    at least the water bottle was empty.  I guess he was tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cake and ice cream at home after a looooong day at the amusement park:




Love the outfit!  The picture of Luke is so funny!   I wish I could sleep like that!  




CampbellScot said:


> thanks for sharing!!! *almost* makes me want to have babies of my own...almost...maybe...someday...maybe...



Just go ahead Miss Cammie!  Have a baby!  They are SO WORTH IT!


----------



## longaberger_lara

mrsmiller said:


> Wow !!  what a coincidence!! I am working on a handbag for my mother and it is  kind of similar (same ) in style like that one (and I thought that I was being original )
> 
> this is the pattern I made
> handbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lining (cut smaller than bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the bottom piece 3"bigger at each side for tabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a draft of what is supposed to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, Thanks for posting that.  I'd love to see a picture when you're finished!  Thanks to you, I may have the courage to draft my own pattern for something besides a plain valance!


----------



## kpgriffin

Natalie_89 said:


> yeah that little einsteins cake is amazing did u make it urself???



I wish. I had it made at a local bakery and I added the characters around the side. I think the pattern (or something like it) is in the latest Wilton cake book. You know most people use fondant but I really don't like the taste of it so I asked her to do icing.


----------



## kpgriffin

Someone requested a larger photo of the animal kingdom dress. The ruffe and straps were made with the red and black mickey head fabric from Hobby Lobby. I used the Strappy Sundress pattern but I just tied the straps around the neck instead of adding the loop.  This was the first time that I used the pattern and it was very easy. I made another dress using the pattern but I reduced the size of the bottom skirt to almost half. It was a totally different look. I love both dresses and would definately recommend the YCMT pattern to everyone. 


MARKDOWN FABRIC:  We just got back from Hancocks and they have lots of decorator fabric 75%. Some of the fabric is lightweight and can be used for pants, skirts, purses, etc. Most of it was 2.50 and 3.00  a yard. I'll try to post some photos later.


----------



## MineeBaby

What a beautiful Cinderella dress and Animal Kingdom dress!   I just LOVE the animal kingdom fabric.  Where did you get it and what is the pattern you used?  I tried looking at the YCMT patterns, but it is hard to find. 

I actually have a question for you all that I am hoping you can help me out with.  I am making a Cinderella dress for my daughter using the Butterick pattern 4320, but I wanted to change the sleeves so they actually are skinny and puff straight up like Cinderella's, not the poofy short sleeve they have on the pattern.  I am having a tough time figuring out how to make this sort of sleeve and I was wondering if you have any tips or can point me in the right direction.

Thanks!
Heidi


----------



## ncmomof2

CastleCreations said:


>



Amazing!


----------



## jham

sohappy said:


> How adorable!  Looks like such a fun day.  Lily looks like she had a blast, as does Jayden.  Jayden's eyes are just beautiful-  what color are they?  They remind me a lot of XH's cousins eyes.  I always called them "honey" colored.  Soooo beautiful.




Thanks.  They were blue when she was born, then turned green, then kind of hazel.  Now they are sort of "golden".  I'll have to take a closeup photo.  I love her eyes.  In jr. high I once had a boy I liked tell me I had yellow eyes


----------



## DesigningMouse

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok - first question - I have a Singer pretty basic machine model 2662 - i lent it out to my SIL and it came back without the bobbin cover plate. I have tried the website and Joann's  and searched the web but have been unable to find a replacement. does anyone know where I can get one? I have been using clear tape to cover the bobbin (i have two pieces stuck together over the opening so there is no sticky side over the thread) it i the only way I can sew right now.
> Carol



If you call Singer directly they may send you a plate for free.  In the past during various moves or my forgetfulness I've lost various sewing machine feet and they've always sent them to me for free.  They have great customer service.  



GoofyG said:


> Here is what they will be wearing to Crystal Palace.  Trying to decide if I want to travel with another pettiskirt.  Already taking two for MNSSHP.  She hasn't started on Attikus's outfits yet.  I told her to wait just a little bit longer.  I feel like he is growing every day!



That's adorable.  We have ressies for dinner at CP one night and I have no idea what to make for the girls.  Kaity won't wear Pooh, Mia doesn't care.  So I don't know.  I can tell you from experience though that the best way to pack a petti is to fold it and put it in a one gallon Ziploc bag.  Works like a charm everytime and I've packed ALOT of pettis.



HeatherSue said:


> Is *Shannon (Revrob)* back yet?  It seems like she's been gone a while!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the boost of confidence, my dear!  I wish Tessa and Lydia were going to the same school.  That would make it easier on both Teresa and I!  Tessa doesn't know any of the kids in her school, but she makes friends pretty easily.



Think of it this way, if she's wearing cool custom clothes the other girls will more than likely want to  talk to her because she will stand out with all of her cuteness.


----------



## sahm1000

kpgriffin said:


> Someone requested a larger photo of the animal kingdom dress. The ruffe and straps were made with the red and black mickey head fabric from Hobby Lobby. I used the Strappy Sundress pattern but I just tied the straps around the neck instead of adding the loop.  This was the first time that I used the pattern and it was very easy. I made another dress using the pattern but I reduced the size of the bottom skirt to almost half. It was a totally different look. I love both dresses and would definately recommend the YCMT pattern to everyone.
> 
> 
> MARKDOWN FABRIC:  We just got back from Hancocks and they have lots of decorator fabric 75%. Some of the fabric is lightweight and can be used for pants, skirts, purses, etc. Most of it was 2.50 and 3.00  a yard. I'll try to post some photos later.




Thank you!  The dress is so cute!  I love the fabric pattern!  Beautiful job!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Can someone please explain to me how they get gathers so even.   I think I'm useless at it.  I'm so scared to cut the Friends around the World fabric for Ash's Epcot oufit and make my first Simply Sweet top because I'm terrified of doing the gathers.  Anyone have any suggestions?  Maybe I'm not being patient enough????


----------



## staticgirl50

I dont want to interrupt the chat but that POOH custom is adorable! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## disneymomof1

Question for all you super smart sewing ladies, I am just a beginner sewer, I have a new Brother Project Runway Edition machine.  I followed the directions threading needle and bobbin.  The first time I did a practice run, the needle kept coming unthreaded.  So I rethreaded, now when practicing and I lift the presser foot to pull fabric away, there are like three threads coming out from the bobbin area, and the needle came unthreaded again.  Does anybody understand my runaround question?  Basically just asking if there seems to be anything I am doing wrong .  I have not had to much time to play around with it but daughter and I are anxious to get started, we are starting with a pillow as beginner project.  Thanks so much !!


----------



## sohappy

jham said:


> Thanks.  They were blue when she was born, then turned green, then kind of hazel.  Now they are sort of "golden".  I'll have to take a closeup photo.  I love her eyes.  In jr. high I once had a boy I liked tell me I had yellow eyes



XH has a fishing license that lists him as yellow eyes.  He has pale, pale green eyes.  They could look blue if he wore a blue shirt.  They are very pretty and different.  Not nearly as beautiful as Miss Jayden's though!!  Do the other kiddos have similar eyes.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how they get gathers so even.   I think I'm useless at it.  I'm so scared to cut the Friends around the World fabric for Ash's Epcot oufit and make my first Simply Sweet top because I'm terrified of doing the gathers.  Anyone have any suggestions?  Maybe I'm not being patient enough????



2 words- ruffler foot.  Seriously, I will never gather any other way.  I made one skirt without a ruffler foot and my arms were sooooo sore from ruffling.  If I was to ruffle something that was just slightly gathered, I might do the basting stitch with high tension.


----------



## jessica52877

disneymomof1 said:


> Question for all you super smart sewing ladies, I am just a beginner sewer, I have a new Brother Project Runway Edition machine.  I followed the directions threading needle and bobbin.  The first time I did a practice run, the needle kept coming unthreaded.  So I rethreaded, now when practicing and I lift the presser foot to pull fabric away, there are like three threads coming out from the bobbin area, and the needle came unthreaded again.  Does anybody understand my runaround question?  Basically just asking if there seems to be anything I am doing wrong .  I have not had to much time to play around with it but daughter and I are anxious to get started, we are starting with a pillow as beginner project.  Thanks so much !!



Do you have the thread coming off in the right direction? I am not sure if your thread lays down though, if it stands up then can't really come off in the wrong direction. The 3 thread thing sounds like something might be caught up down in the bobbin area. Take it out and look, usually you can see something going on or just see the bobbin wound around something.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

sohappy said:


> 2 words- ruffler foot.  Seriously, I will never gather any other way.  I made one skirt without a ruffler foot and my arms were sooooo sore from ruffling.  If I was to ruffle something that was just slightly gathered, I might do the basting stitch with high tension.




Going to have to suck it up and get one huh????


----------



## revrob

karebear1 said:


> OK- you've seen it a million times, but here is my craft, sewing room. Have no fear- it was once a jumble of a mess!
> 
> Fabric storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing tables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverse view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually changed things up some, can you see how??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least.....




Can you tell me where you got the tables?  They're PERGECT!




HeatherSue said:


> Is *Shannon (Revrob)* back yet?  It seems like she's been gone a while!



I'm here.  For those that don't know - I was gone for 10 days doing administrative support work for Hurrican Dolly disaster relief.  It was very long days, and, at times, quite tedious.  By the time I got home, I was exhausted.  My DH insisted that we take vacation time when I returned so that we could spend time together as a family.  We spent a few days doing fun stuff.  I came home to a big backlog of sewing orders (which still aren't complete) and that went right into my completing decorations for a wedding that was to be this weekend.  I'm home now, but this is my children's last week of summer break.  I'll be spending most of the week getting last minute detail work done for school, and trying to get my children back on "school schedule".  I've not had time to do much more than lurk.

When the kids get in school, I'll be in panic mode for our upcoming trip!  I've not made the FIRST CUSTOM yet!  Having said all that, I'm not completely sure when I'll be back to "normal".  I do skim even when I'm not able to read everything.


----------



## karebear1

revrob said:


> Can you tell me where you got the tables?  They're PERGECT!




I bought those tables about 2 years ago on the Target website. They were on clearance for $89.00 a piece! I thought that was a SCREAMIN' DEAL! And I went full force in getting them. No S&H charges either. They got to my house within a week. I have absolutely LOVED them. I always keep my eye out for clearance things and try to think open mindedly about what I can use things for.


----------



## Stephres

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Going to have to suck it up and get one huh????



I have one but don't use it. This is how I gather and I am hesitant to change or learn something new because I think they come out really well.

1) I use upholstery thread (in both the needle and bobbin) to baste around twice. It definitely helps when you are doing a folded over ruffle with double thickness, but if you are doing a ruffle that is just one thickness of fabric, you can just use the upholstery thread in the bobbin.

2) I fasten at the seams, then halfway and maybe halfway again. I keep measuring halfway (by holding the pinned parts together and finding the midpoint of both the skirt and yoke) until I am left with 4-8 inch sections to gather.

3) Then I gather between the pins with my seam ripper. I pull on the top set of basting stitches and then the bottom and then stretch it out to fit between the pins. This is when I watch tv. 

4) Then I sew, removing the pins as I go. Keep an eye on your bobbin thread! Nothing ruins your mood more than realizing you sewed all the way around and halfway through you ran out of thread and you have to start over.

5) Finish the seams. I have a serger. Before that, I zig zag stitched all the way around.

6) Iron, first on the wrong side then on the right side.

7) Topstitch.

Yes, this takes forever but I really like how the ruffles come out so it is worth it to me. HTH!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Stephres said:


> I have one but don't use it. This is how I gather and I am hesitant to change or learn something new because I think they come out really well.
> 
> 1) I use upholstery thread (in both the needle and bobbin) to baste around twice. It definitely helps when you are doing a folded over ruffle with double thickness, but if you are doing a ruffle that is just one thickness of fabric, you can just use the upholstery thread in the bobbin.
> 
> 2) I fasten at the seams, then halfway and maybe halfway again. I keep measuring halfway (by holding the pinned parts together and finding the midpoint of both the skirt and yoke) until I am left with 4-8 inch sections to gather.
> 
> 3) Then I gather between the pins with my seam ripper. I pull on the top set of basting stitches and then the bottom and then stretch it out to fit between the pins. This is when I watch tv.
> 
> 4) Then I sew, removing the pins as I go. Keep an eye on your bobbin thread! Nothing ruins your mood more than realizing you sewed all the way around and halfway through you ran out of thread and you have to start over.
> 
> 5) Finish the seams. I have a serger. Before that, I zig zag stitched all the way around.
> 
> 6) Iron, first on the wrong side then on the right side.
> 
> 7) Topstitch.
> 
> Yes, this takes forever but I really like how the ruffles come out so it is worth it to me. HTH!





Yes, that helps immensely...it also helped me realized that I AM very impatient!!!!  But I want them to look right so I'm going to have to gain some patience!!!

Can I ask why the upholstery thread?


----------



## Stephres

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Yes, that helps immensely...it also helped me realized that I AM very impatient!!!!  But I want them to look right so I'm going to have to gain some patience!!!
> 
> Can I ask why the upholstery thread?



Tom gave me that tip, otherwise the thread can break as you gather. I was having a hard time gathering those double ruffles that were 2x the skirt until he gave me that tip.

I actually find it relaxing, until I've realized I spent so many hours sewing instead of all the other things I needed to do!


----------



## 98happy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how they get gathers so even.   I think I'm useless at it.  I'm so scared to cut the Friends around the World fabric for Ash's Epcot oufit and make my first Simply Sweet top because I'm terrified of doing the gathers.  Anyone have any suggestions?  Maybe I'm not being patient enough????



I bought my ruffler foot off of *bay for super cheap and it was sooooo simple to use. OMG I can't believe how much more fun I have sewing now. I do NOT gather anything now that I have that thing. It is awesome!!! It was recommended to me by the ladies on here and wow...yeah it is so worth it!


----------



## kstgelais4

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I love the new stuff posted lately. I haven't had enough free time lately to do much sewing. DW has a new patchwork bag that I made her and for some reason everyone that sees it wants one.
> 
> The little picture of Megan was so cute, and little Ireland is growing up too.
> Leighanna starts First grade on Tuesday. Where has the time gone!
> 
> 
> This is the Christmas card I made from that year. We were all in white so I snapped a few pics at home after her photos were done!


Super cute family pic! Leighanna was a cutie then too!


teresajoy said:


> I finished Isabelle's BIG GIVE  dress today. Alicia wanted a Cinderella dress that she could wear to BBB. And, she loved the out of print pattern for it! After much searching, another Diser leant me the pattern to use!  I modified the top, so it wouldn't be so very low (really what was Disney thinking making such a low cute pattern??).
> And, Lydia modeled it for me.  I put some bling on the sleeves, puffs and neckline, but you can't see it too good in the pictures.
> 
> Ok, too many Lydia's coming right up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It REALLY needed a petti under it, but Lydia didn't feel like wearing one!


It came out awesome! Lydia looks like she is having a blast modeling it too!



CastleCreations said:


> Well I'm almost finished with the cruise outifits...only one top to go!!!!
> I made the girls try on everything this morning, so forgive the hair. It's all I could do to get Ireland's hair out of the way, while trying to get her in and out of clothes. So total outfits made so far 15!!! YUP 15!! only 1 to go!!!!!
> I don't think I posted Alexis' toy story outfit. I bought the woody shirt and made her the rest. She didn't want to wear pants, so I used the red gingham with it. I'm pretty happy with it. The other pictures are Ireland's birthday, she FINALLY got her DS. I thought she was too young and too rough to have one, so I made her wait until she turned 7. She received a total of 8 games for it, so now I will never see her again.  She also got a Razor scooter...these things make me nervous. But she's great on it...she sailed down the driveway, and is starting to learn tricks. I do make her wear her helmet with it though...
> Okay..enough chat..here's the pictures...then I'm off to Wallyworld to pick up last minute school stuff with the rest of the free world....
> I also want to see all of those first day of school pictures everyone.....


These are AWESOME as usual. Sounds like Ireland had a great BDAY!



jham said:


> Okay, here are my birthday girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cake and ice cream at home after a looooong day at the amusement park:


OK that pic of Luke is hilarious! And Happy belated bday to Lily and Jayden!

To the person who wanted that bag pattern (sorry, I can't remember who) I think I found it!
http://www.amybutlerdesign.com/products/patterns_display.php?id=37


----------



## mrsklamc

A while back, I posted that I hadn't purchased a cutting board for my rotary cutter...If you need one, get thee to Joann's! I got one that was originally $47 on clearance for ten tonight. It smells bad but I've heard the self healing ones do?

I also got 30% off a ruler to go with it and some fusible batting for a baby quilt at 50% off, thinking that that way i wouldn't have to pin it...but then I have to bind it, I think....I really need a clue.


----------



## ncmomof2

Well let me say  to all you appliquers out there!  I tried my hand at cinderella and it was a disaster!  I think part of the problem is that it is too small.  I could not find anything larger.  Any hints?  I tried to go by hand but it did not help!  The bigger stuff turned out ok when I could use my machine.  Here she is:


----------



## CastleCreations

ncmomof2 said:


> Well let me say  to all you appliquers out there!  I tried my hand at cinderella and it was a disaster!  I think part of the problem is that it is too small.  I could not find anything larger.  Any hints?  I tried to go by hand but it did not help!  The bigger stuff turned out ok when I could use my machine.  Here she is:



I'm not sure where you got your Cinderella from, but what I do is, go to Google and type in whatever I'm looking for. So for example....Cinderella coloring page. I save it in my pictures. Then when I print it, I flip it into reverse and make it whatever size I want. There is a great website full of coloring pages....check it out if you have a minute...
http://www.coloring-book.info/coloring/


----------



## 98happy

Thank you so much for all the kind words about the outfits I posted.(and my little Lillian compliments)

I am so sorry but someone asked how I made the imposter skirt....I soooo cheated. I cased the skirt from one I had seen on the net. You know where. Well I right click saved it and then in Microsoft Picture Manager I zoomed in until the skirt was life sized and just traced the outline of the sections, added the seam allowance and guessed at the rest of it. i.e. the second layer and the waist area. I am not sure that it lays the same as it would if I had used the actual pattern but like I said it worked for me. Thank you so much for all of the compliments because I was really worried about the fabric I used. It did not have a very wide range of colors and I just worried it wouldn't look right.

Thank you too all of the ladies that have recommended YCMT.com. I have bought quite a few patterns from there now and am loving it. I alter them usually just a bit but the directions that come with them are unreal!!! And guess what!!! I even won a contest they just did! I was so excited and could not believe it, I never win anything so that was awesome. I think I am going to use the points to buy the round neck dress.

I am so envious of all the sewing areas you ladies have. I can only dream of something that nice. I don't even have tubs for things. I keep alot of stuff seperated in shoe boxes. Sad I know, but the totes and things can be expensive and I am saving for our vaca which is in only a little over 2 weeks. I am so excited. I still have to make my boys their Phineas and Ferb shirts and a pair of pants for my dd princess shirt and I am done. Well I have chatted your eyes out. Sorry, don't have anyone here but the 3 kiddos and that is not the same so thanks for reading.


----------



## princessmom29

ncmomof2 said:


> Well let me say  to all you appliquers out there!  I tried my hand at cinderella and it was a disaster!  I think part of the problem is that it is too small.  I could not find anything larger.  Any hints?  I tried to go by hand but it did not help!  The bigger stuff turned out ok when I could use my machine.  Here she is:



I did this same aplique not long ago. I managed to do the mouth and the whites of the eyes by machine, but i had to do the rest by hand. I used my scanner to blow up the picture after I printed it out.  I went throught several drafts, but ended up cutting the eyes out exactly like the picture. I think the key for me was to blow it up big enough to have something i could work with. I never could get a decent outline on the eyes so I left them. Mabye someone with more experience/ talent would be more help?!? I am NOT great with applique by any means, but here is the finished product:


----------



## princessmom29

Are we moving tonight, or in the morning? I don't want to get left behind!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

princessmom29 said:


> Are we moving tonight, or in the morning? I don't want to get left behind!!!!!



I'll be moving us tonight. There will be a link, so no one should get left behind! If you have a multiquote going, you can copy and paste it into the new thread. 

Ok, I have to go back a few pages and get caught up, I was just checking to see what page we were on! 

I'll start the new thread soonish!


----------



## spongemommie05

CastleCreations said:


> I about fell off my chair...
> Finally..someone thinks she looks like her dad...LOL


 I thought that he was her dad the 1st time i saw your avatar.. 



jham said:


> Okay, here are my birthday girls.
> 
> Our family tradition is to wake the birthday person by coming into their room and singing happy birthday.  Then they get to open some or all of their presents.
> 
> I made the quilt, sheet and pillow for Lily's Bitty Baby crib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her new princess coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday outfit I decided to make at the last minute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayden and her 2 BFFs that came with us for her birthday party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Luke on the ride home--he slept like this for about 30 minutes.    at least the water bottle was empty.  I guess he was tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cake and ice cream at home after a looooong day at the amusement park:


so fun ! Kj wants to bring Jayden some flowers for her B-day tommorow so i will have to give ya a call (I tell ya he is such a sweet boy he thought of it all on his own ) it will prob be after 4 ish but i will call ya  



ncmomof2 said:


> Well let me say  to all you appliquers out there!  I tried my hand at cinderella and it was a disaster!  I think part of the problem is that it is too small.  I could not find anything larger.  Any hints?  I tried to go by hand but it did not help!  The bigger stuff turned out ok when I could use my machine.  Here she is:


I think it looks pretty good .


----------



## jham

sohappy said:


> XH has a fishing license that lists him as yellow eyes.  He has pale, pale green eyes.  They could look blue if he wore a blue shirt.  They are very pretty and different.  Not nearly as beautiful as Miss Jayden's though!!  Do the other kiddos have similar eyes.



Seth's are sorta similar but more greenish.  Lukes and Lily's are still kinda greenish-blue, but my kids eye colors are continually morphing.   



spongemommie05 said:


> I thought that he was her dad the 1st time i saw your avatar..
> 
> so fun ! Kj wants to bring Jayden some flowers for her B-day tommorow so i will have to give ya a call (I tell ya he is such a sweet boy he thought of it all on his own ) it will prob be after 4 ish but i will call ya
> 
> I think it looks pretty good .



That boy is so cute!  I think we'll be around, just call. I'll have to make sure she dresses all purdy


----------



## teresajoy

PrincessKell said:


> That Cindy dress turned out sooo cute. and I love the picture of all the girls in matching jammies! I love old pictures.



Thank you! 



PrincessKell said:


> well now I want to post older pictures.  They are just so fun. here are some of Georgia when she was younger. She doesn't seem to change!
> 
> this is from Georgia's first trip to Disneyland. I just love how Snow White was with her. Soo cute.


I love the pictures!!! This one is so cute!



kimmylaj said:


> i love these pics , especially the one where corey is so little with the whole family. it is adorable, sorry i didnt copy the pics i was having th_ problems and when i went to delete, i messed up the whole thing


Thanks! I love little Corey pictures too! 


HeatherSue said:


> 1.)Are you trying to say you don't trust me not to get tipsy?  Have you ever seen me tipsy?  Have you ever seen me drink at all?
> 
> 2.)GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!  That must have been a really difficult project.  I'm seeing all sorts of extra seams and such.  But, it turned out SO pretty! The fabric you used looks extra nice, too.  I love the "bling"!! Isabelle will look so pretty in it at BBB!  I think Lydia's pretty funny, too. It would look even gorgeouser with a petti!
> 
> 
> 3.)I LOVE these pictures!!  I especially love Lydia's little Belle and Aurora (?)dresses!  I bet she was the littlest princess at the parks!!


1.)Nope, I have never seen you tipsy! I just didn't want to put all that responsobility onto you, incase you had to watch Sawyer! Ok, you can help Jeanne!
2.)Thank you Heather! It wasn't too hard of a pattern actually. The sleeves took quite awhile, but it all went together really nicely.  And, until I got to the zipper, I didn't even use the seam ripper once! 
3.)Wasn't Lydia tiny!!! Sarah wears those dresses now! (Sarah is Arminda's doll!)



Stephres said:


> 2)  for you! I do not need supervision!
> 
> 
> 
> 3.)Oh my, this is absolutely gorgeous! I love the bling detail. Isabelle is going to flip!
> 
> 4.)We had that same sweater! I liked how Megan looked like a little preppy kid in it.



2.) Uh huh, sure you don't! 
3.)Thank you! I hope she likes it! 
4.)I forgot to comment about Georgia's sweater, earlier. Arminda had that sweater too!


sohappy said:


> Great job.  It looks like a very difficult dress.  I know that Isabelle will love it.  And that Lydia- what a cutie!!
> 
> Love the old pictures too.  It is so fun to see how much they have changed in such a short time.


Thank you, Lydia really wants me to make her one now. It wasn't too hard to do.The worst part was taping the pattern together and then copying it over again! (I am borrowing it from another Diser!) 

They have changed, haven' they? Where are my babies going???



sohappy said:


> A few "baby" pictures of the boys- lots of random stuff from photobucket.  Get ready for too many Jackson and Coopers
> 
> 1st day last year (J in K and C in 2 year olds)


Your boys are SOOO handsome!!! Wow! I love the old pictures! 


EnchantedPrincess said:


> I love the CInderella dress....so beautiful!!!!


Thank you so much! I was really worried it was pretty enough! You guys always make me feel better! 



karebear1 said:


> LOVE taht last pic! She IS funny!!
> 
> OH!!! and *Heather*-  You are such a sweet Mommy! Tessa will remember the day she woke up and found that Hello Kitty nightgown on her bed (and for really no special reason or occasion) FOREVER!! It's things like that that build a special relationship between Mom and child. The nightgown was adorable, but more adorable is the fact that you made that for her just for the heck of it. Makes me wanna just sit in the corner and cry a little.


She is a silly child!!! 

What you said about Heather and the nightgown has made me cry!!! How sweet!!! Heather is such a fantastic Mommy! 


minnie2 said:


> I love all the old photos!  Man Buzz never ages does he


Too funny! Nope, he just stays the same!!!


robnkris said:


> I updated my trip report!!!
> 
> We've arrived at Vero Beach!  If you want to go straight to the new installment click here...  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=26973809&postcount=17
> 
> Or you can click the link in my signature to start from the beginning.
> 
> I have to say, I'm loving all the old kiddo pics and the sewing room pics.  I'm in the process of redoing my sewing room in Mickey Mouse!  I'll be sure to post pics when I finish it.



OOOH Goody, an update!!! I'm glad you posted, it reminded me of something I have to do!  




CastleCreations said:


>



I love the cruise outfits and the Woody and Jessie!!!  


SallyfromDE said:


> Here is my nostalgia! This is Kirsta's 2nd Bday party. She had a Monster party and we dressed her up like Boo. She got Betty as a present. I wish I knew where that wagon went. Anyway, Betty has grown up also, she now sports a dreadlock hairdo and had a body replacement. Oh... and gone blind in one eye.
> 
> Boy, things change in 5 years!!


Oh, she is so cute!!! And, poor poor Betty! 


sahm1000 said:


> My husband and I are paranoid about this too!  Don't know if I mentioned it before, but my Dad owns funeral homes (he's a funeral director) and my DH and I remember them burying a soldier's son (stationed in Germany at the time) who was about 20 months.  He had been playing with a balloon and it popped.  When the balloon popped it startled him and he opened his mouth and inhaled the popped balloon.  They were unable to save him unfortunately.


OH, that is just so sad. I didn't know your dad was a funeral director. I think that would be such a hard job. When my babies died, our funeral director was so wonderful. He was just so wonderful. He didn't even charge us for their funerals. I have a lot of respect funeral direcrtors. 



sahm1000 said:


> Wow!  What a lucky little girl to get a dress like that!  Fantastic job!


Thank you Benita. 



jham said:


> GORGEOUS!  you did a great job!  Oh, and the dress is nice too   !


I agree, my three kids are my greatest creations!!!!! 




jham said:


> And Luke on the ride home--he slept like this for about 30 minutes.   at least the water bottle was empty.  I guess he was tired.


Great pictures Jeanne! This one had us all rolling on the floor though! 


CampbellScot said:


> It is simply FABULOUS!!! Are you sure you weren't one of Cindy's mice in a former life? SuzyJoy perhaps? I LOVE IT!! Pretty Lyddy makes the outfit!


Aww, thanks MissCammie! You are too sweet! 



kpgriffin said:


>


That is great!!!! I love that fabric! Thank you for posting a bigger picture! 



MineeBaby said:


> What a beautiful Cinderella dress and Animal Kingdom dress!   I just LOVE the animal kingdom fabric.  Where did you get it and what is the pattern you used?  I tried looking at the YCMT patterns, but it is hard to find.
> 
> I actually have a question for you all that I am hoping you can help me out with.  I am making a Cinderella dress for my daughter using the Butterick pattern 4320, but I wanted to change the sleeves so they actually are skinny and puff straight up like Cinderella's, not the poofy short sleeve they have on the pattern.  I am having a tough time figuring out how to make this sort of sleeve and I was wondering if you have any tips or can point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks!
> Heidi


Thanks! 

You are looking for the CArlaC Simply Sweet dress, I believe. Look at the patterns by author, and you should see CarlaC there. 

I'm not sure how to get the sleeves to stick up. On the pattern I used, you made the lining shorter than the top to give them more poof, and then you were suppose to line them with netting (which I didn't do). Cinderella's dress at Disney looks to me that it has wire or something in the sleeves to make it stick up more. 



kstgelais4 said:


> It came out awesome! Lydia looks like she is having a blast modeling it too!


Yes, she was having fun modeling!


----------



## charlinn

HeatherSue said:


> I LOVE all the old pictures!  But, it makes me sad that they grow up so fast!
> 
> 
> Very cute!!! I think you did a great job without the pattern.
> 
> Have you ever tried ycmt patterns?  They are NOTHING like a store bought pattern.  They usually give you lots of tips and make sewing things easier.  I can't tell you how many times I've read through one of CarlaC's patterns and had a revelation on how to do something easier!
> 
> 
> 
> I added the Pocahontas dress to the bookmarks yesterday and named it Pocahontas dress by mrsmiller.  But, it's gone today and there's a link that's unnamed and doesn't work in the costume section.  What happened?  I'll try and fix it here in a minute.
> 
> Ahh..I can't spell names that have 2 crazy misspellings in them.  I can handle an "i" instead of a "y", or 1 "f" instead of 2 "f"s.  I just can't do them both!
> 
> Are you trying to say you don't trust me not to get tipsy?  Have you ever seen me tipsy?  Have you ever seen me drink at all?
> 
> Those peds that hand out balloons are just trying to drum up busines.
> 
> I read the whole thing!
> 
> Thank you, Teresa!
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!  That must have been a really difficult project.  I'm seeing all sorts of extra seams and such.  But, it turned out SO pretty! The fabric you used looks extra nice, too.  I love the "bling"!! Isabelle will look so pretty in it at BBB!  I think Lydia's pretty funny, too. It would look even gorgeouser with a petti!
> 
> 
> I LOVE these pictures!!  I especially love Lydia's little Belle and Aurora (?)dresses!  I bet she was the littlest princess at the parks!
> 
> 
> It all depends on how many pages we post, I think.  It'll probably be today though!


Thanks for the info on YCMT, I thought they were just like store bought patterns...I will try one


----------



## disneymommieof2

HOLY MOLY!!!!! Looks I like I checked in just in time to move!!! I have not even looked to see what I missed yet! I'm gonna do that now.....


----------



## teresajoy

Ok, is everyone ready??? Let's do a headcount 1,2,3,4, 5, ..........Ok, it looks like we are all here. So let's all hold hands and form a chain so we don't lose anyone, and on the count of three, we'll all go together to the new thread, ok? All right, good, 
1
2
3
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786

Remember, there will be a new Photobucket password, so look for it in the first post.


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you!! You definitely need that pattern.  It's SO versatile!
> 
> I sew at my dining room table since there isn't any room in my "sewing room" LOL!
> 
> Those boys just melt my heart!!! They are gorgeous (but tell them I said they are very handsome and tough looking)


 I know!    When you come to Chicago to check out Doorway to Dreams there is a huge Ikea there with a kids play center!  My girlfriend and I meet there drop the kids off for a bit wonder in peace then pick them up and grab lunch and a few times they let us drop the kids off again  I know bad mommies! 



CastleCreations said:


> Well I'm almost finished with the cruise outifits...only one top to go!!!!
> I made the girls try on everything this morning, so forgive the hair. It's all I could do to get Ireland's hair out of the way, while trying to get her in and out of clothes. So total outfits made so far 15!!! YUP 15!! only 1 to go!!!!!
> I don't think I posted Alexis' toy story outfit. I bought the woody shirt and made her the rest. She didn't want to wear pants, so I used the red gingham with it. I'm pretty happy with it. The other pictures are Ireland's birthday, she FINALLY got her DS. I thought she was too young and too rough to have one, so I made her wait until she turned 7. She received a total of 8 games for it, so now I will never see her again.  She also got a Razor scooter...these things make me nervous. But she's great on it...she sailed down the driveway, and is starting to learn tricks. I do make her wear her helmet with it though...
> Okay..enough chat..here's the pictures...then I'm off to Wallyworld to pick up last minute school stuff with the rest of the free world....
> I also want to see all of those first day of school pictures everyone.....


 Happy bday!   Nikki has that ds.  You will have to let me now how the princess game is I am sure Nik would love it.  Kyle has the Sponge bob toy bots game and man it is hard!    Both my kids got their ds's for christmas last yr.

The outfits are so pretty!  



SallyfromDE said:


> Here is my nostalgia! This is Kirsta's 2nd Bday party. She had a Monster party and we dressed her up like Boo. She got Betty as a present. I wish I knew where that wagon went. Anyway, Betty has grown up also, she now sports a dreadlock hairdo and had a body replacement. Oh... and gone blind in one eye.
> 
> Boy, things change in 5 years!!


So cute!  We have that wagon I love the mini red flyer!    Poor betty!


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Okay, here are my birthday girls.
> 
> Our family tradition is to wake the birthday person by coming into their room and singing happy birthday.  Then they get to open some or all of their presents.
> 
> I made the quilt, sheet and pillow for Lily's Bitty Baby crib:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her new princess coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday outfit I decided to make at the last minute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayden and her 2 BFFs that came with us for her birthday party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Luke on the ride home--he slept like this for about 30 minutes.    at least the water bottle was empty.  I guess he was tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cake and ice cream at home after a looooong day at the amusement park:


Looks like a great day at the park!  You kids are so beautiful!  Love the picture of Luke!   Lili's 3 outfit is so great!


----------



## luxy

Goodness just from over the weekend to today there was 9 pages of posts I was behind on. Whew! 

Yes sadly I am holding onto the little bit I have left. It is insanely expensive but I love it. 

Mytwotinks - I'm just getting ready to finally use the yard I have of the pirate skulls print for a friend's dd's bday dress. 

You'll have to post yours. I'm sure she looked adorable!! Darn dress codes here, mine has to be cute in khaki, blue or black. Blech!


----------



## TravelinGal

woops - moving to the new thread... sorry.  Just followed an e-mail link and landed here.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

luxy said:


> Goodness just from over the weekend to today there was 9 pages of posts I was behind on. Whew!
> 
> Yes sadly I am holding onto the little bit I have left. It is insanely expensive but I love it.
> 
> Mytwotinks - I'm just getting ready to finally use the yard I have of the pirate skulls print for a friend's dd's bday dress.
> 
> You'll have to post yours. I'm sure she looked adorable!! Darn dress codes here, mine has to be cute in khaki, blue or black. Blech!





TravelinGal said:


> Am I just too anal that I care how my son looks?  Today, when I took DS to first day of school there were quite a few kids there in dirty stained clothes and I noticed that the parents weren't exactly getting into junky cars.  (nice SUVs/Minivans etc) So, surely it can't be that they can't afford clean clothes for their kids, right?  It really looks like the just do not care AT ALL!  One kid was even wearing dirty torn clothes! (and _that_ mom got into a newer Escalade!)



Hi folks!  This thread moved.  You can post your questions on Disboutique #8 (link is on the 2nd last page of this thread).  You won't get many responses over here!


----------



## jham

losin' it


----------



## ORD2KOA

revrob said:


> Thread Art this morning regarding their thread sale? 20% off embroidery thread, making their 1000m polyester spools $1.32 each! RUN! RUN! RUN!


 
Hi. Thanks for the tip.  I just got a Disney-branded Brother machine and have been reading boards and eBay and everything I can to figure out what thread to purchase.  I much appreciate the help.

Nancy


----------

